# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Παραγωγή ενέργειας!!! [Απάτη Ζωγράφου] [Ψευδοεπιστήμη]

## Πατέντες



----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα πλακώσουν οι Γερμανοί /Αμερικάνοι πάλι με μίζες και θα τον φάνε τον άνθρωπο :Lol:

----------


## Spark

καταρχην δεν παιρνω θέση για συσκευη που δεν βλεπω με τα μάτια μου, σε βιντεο  μπορει να σου δειχνουν οτι θέλουν.
θα ηθελα να εχω θετικη άποψη για την  εφευρεση της διάσπασης του νερου όμως υπάρχουν αρκετα στοιχεια που με κανουν να  ειμαι αρνητικος. και μαλιστα πιστεύω πως όλο αυτό ειναι υπόθεση "φουσκα" που  αυτος ο εφευρέτης κάνει για να έχει αυτοπροβολή και την ευκαιρια να επηρεάσει  μέσα απο την τηλεόραση άλλους ανθρώπους. ισως να μην εχει οικονομικα κίνητρα,  δεν γραφω πως ειναι απαταιωνας.

τα αρνητικά στοιχεία:
1) ο εφευρετης  ισχυρίζεται πως έχει κάνει πολυετές έργο και το παρουσίασε στην bosch/aeg και  αλλου. αυτο σημαινει πως έχει ξοδεψει πολλές χιλιάδες ευρω για τα ταξίδια, τα έξοδα, τις  παρουσιάσεις, τα δικαιώματα, τους βοηθούς κλπ.

*γιατι δεν εχει στην παρουσίαση  του 2-3 οργανα που δειχνουν τα βατ, τα αμπερ, τα βολτ εισόδου και εξόδου της  συσκευής;;;;;;;;;;; αυτά τα όργανα τα αγοράζεις σήμερα για 5-10ε το  ένα.
*
ενα κινέζικο πολύμετρο της πλακας που έδειχνε ο δημοσιογράφος έβγαζε  ασαφεις ενδείξεις, δεν μετρησε τίποτα. ο ισχυρισμός οτι έδειξε 250 βολτ δεν λέει  τιποτα, μπορει ο καθενας να κανει ενα τέτοιο πολύμετρο να δειχνει όσα βολτ  θελει. και εγω έχω παρουσίαση κατασκευής έδω με τιτλο "εξοικονόμιση ενέργειας  για λαμπες led dimmable" οπου δείχνω την κατασκευή μου *vortex led lighting* που  με μικρή τάση 6-12βολτ παράγω περισσότερα απο 220βολτ, αυτά ειναι μικρά  ινβερτερ, γνωστά σε όλους.

2)οι λαμπες που παρουσίασε ως λαμπες των 20w x  20λαμπες=400βατ
ειναι ψέμα. αυτες ειναι λαμπες λεντ με καταναλωση 5w η μια  οπότε τα βατ εξοδου απο το ινβερτερ του ειναι 5w x  20λαμπες=100βατ όχι 400...

3)ειναι αλήθεια πως  την ενεργεια την παιρνει απο την αντιδραση που κανει το μεταλλο μαγνησιο στο  νερο, έτσι παιρνει 6-12 βολτ για να τροφοδοτει το μικρο ινβερτερ του.
αυτη  ειναι παλαια τεχνική η χρήση μαγνησίου σε μπαταρίες που ενεργοποιουνται με  θαλασσινο νερό υπάρχουν σε πλοία πολλλά χρόνια.
ειναι μπαταρίες ανάγκης που  εχουν σε σοσίβιες λέμβους.
το μέταλλο μαγνησιο σταδιακά σε διάρκεια 15 ημερών  διαλύεται απο την ηλεκτροχημική αντρίδραση.

αυτά τα ξέρω διότι έχω εδω  παρουσίαση κατασκευής με τίτλο *εναλλακτική μπαταρία + φωτισμός* όπου με μια ράβδο  μαγνησίου βυθισμένη σε μπολ νερό λειτουργώ 2 λαμπάκια λεντ.
έτσι λοιπον με  περισσότερα φύλλα μαγνησίου όπως έχει αυτος μέσα σε νερό βγαζει την ταση  λειτουργίας της συσκευής του.

4)αυτά θα τα καταλάβουν όσοι ελέγξουν την  συσκευή του σε εργαστήρια γι αυτό δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει μέλλον γι αυτή την  εφεύρεση, πιστευω.

5)ειναι αλήθεια πως οι επιστήμονες που ασχολήθηκαν με  αυτό το θέμα ειναι πεθαμένοι, δες την περίπτωση του john kanzius, μηπως ειναι  σειρα αυτου τώρα να πεθάνει;
και εαν πεθάνει ξαφνικά αυτος ο πετρος ζωγραφος  τι θα γίνει ποιος θα σώσει τον κόσμο; θα εξαφανιστει η συσκευη του με μυστηριο  τρόπο και θα ψάχνει η νικολουλη τα χαμένα αρχεία  :Lol: 

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...ng_Radio_Waves

----------


## GeorgeVita

> καταρχην δεν παιρνω θέση για συσκευη που δεν βλεπω με τα μάτια μου, σε βιντεο  μπορει να σου δειχνουν οτι θέλουν.



+1
Επίσης η εκπομπή είναι κίτρινος τύπος, ζούγκλα κ.ά, θηρία της δημοσιογραφίας!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> +1
> Επίσης η εκπομπή είναι κίτρινος τύπος, ζούγκλα κ.ά, θηρία της δημοσιογραφίας!



Έτσι, δεν μπόρεσα να δω τι κάνει, γιατί αυτόν τον λεχρίτη δεν θέλω να τον βλέπω ούτε ζωγραφιστό, αλλά μόνο και μόνο που την παρουσίαση την κάνει ο συγκεκριμένος, ο κάθε καλεσμένος ακυρώνει τον εαυτό του!

----------


## firewalker

Over unity machine;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Τώρα είδα λίγο το video!
Ο Πέτρος εφευρέτης???????????????????????????????
Οι παλιότεροι εδώ μέσα λογικά θα τον γνωρίζουν να μας πουν τη γνώμη τους!

----------


## picdev

εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι, λέει ότι διεγείρει τα μόρια του νερού σε συχνότητα 300ghz και για αρμονικές κτλ.
Αφού λεει μέσα ότι βάζει ένα μέταλο και κάνει στην ουσία ηλεκτρόλυση ? δεν βλέπω κάποια συσκευή που διεγείρει τα μόρια του νερού , παράγοντας κάποια  συχνότητα , όπως πχ ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων.

Επίσης το βίντεο το είδα απο ένα μέλος του φόρουμ που έχει κάνει μια εφεύρεση στο τομέα της αντισμικών κατασκευών , πράγματι αυτό ο άνθρωπος βρήκε έναν καθηγητή απο το ΕΜΠ που συνεργάστηκε για να προχωρήσει τη κατασκευή του. 
Εδώ δεν είδα κάποιον αναγνωρισμένο καθηγητή του ΕΜΠ, έχω γνωρίσει και εγώ καθηγητές που κάποιοι δίδασκαν και στο πολυτεχνείο 
και είμαι σίγουρος οτι  αν τους έλεγα κ καθηγητά έχω ανακαλύψει αυτό , θα μου έλεγαν έλα να το δούμε και να κάνουμε ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ.
 Εδώ δεν είδα ούτε ένα καθηγητή απο το ΕΜΠ ούτε σοβαρό ένα πολύμετρο, ούτε μια συσκευή που να καταγράφει ενέργεια

----------


## picdev

> καταρχην δεν παιρνω θέση για συσκευη που δεν βλεπω με τα μάτια μου, σε βιντεο  μπορει να σου δειχνουν οτι θέλουν.
> θα ηθελα να εχω θετικη άποψη για την  εφευρεση της διάσπασης του νερου όμως υπάρχουν αρκετα στοιχεια που με κανουν να  ειμαι αρνητικος. και μαλιστα πιστεύω πως όλο αυτό ειναι υπόθεση "φουσκα" που  αυτος ο εφευρέτης κάνει για να έχει αυτοπροβολή και την ευκαιρια να επηρεάσει  μέσα απο την τηλεόραση άλλους ανθρώπους. ισως να μην εχει οικονομικα κίνητρα,  δεν γραφω πως ειναι απαταιωνας.
> 
> τα αρνητικά στοιχεία:
> 1) ο εφευρετης  ισχυρίζεται πως έχει κάνει πολυετές έργο και το παρουσίασε στην bosch/aeg και  αλλου. αυτο σημαινει πως έχει ξοδεψει πολλές χιλιάδες ευρω για τα ταξίδια, τα έξοδα, τις  παρουσιάσεις, τα δικαιώματα, τους βοηθούς κλπ.
> 
> *γιατι δεν εχει στην παρουσίαση  του 2-3 οργανα που δειχνουν τα βατ, τα αμπερ, τα βολτ εισόδου και εξόδου της  συσκευής;;;;;;;;;;; αυτά τα όργανα τα αγοράζεις σήμερα για 5-10ε το  ένα.
> *
> ενα κινέζικο πολύμετρο της πλακας που έδειχνε ο δημοσιογράφος έβγαζε  ασαφεις ενδείξεις, δεν μετρησε τίποτα. ο ισχυρισμός οτι έδειξε 250 βολτ δεν λέει  τιποτα, μπορει ο καθενας να κανει ενα τέτοιο πολύμετρο να δειχνει όσα βολτ  θελει. και εγω έχω παρουσίαση κατασκευής έδω με τιτλο "εξοικονόμιση ενέργειας  για λαμπες led dimmable" οπου δείχνω την κατασκευή μου *vortex led lighting* που  με μικρή τάση 6-12βολτ παράγω περισσότερα απο 220βολτ, αυτά ειναι μικρά  ινβερτερ, γνωστά σε όλους.
> ...



http://www.gocar.gr/news/tech/9146,M...zontai_st.html





> Μπαταρίες Μαγνησίου-Αέρα εξέλιξε και δοκιμάζει ήδη το Ινστιτούτο Επιστήμης & Τεχνολογίας της Κορέας (KIST).  Η τεχνολογία, παρότι χρησιμοποιεί και αυτή ως βάση το μαγνήσιο,  διαφέρει από τις μπαταρίες ιόντων μαγνησίου που εξελίσσει η Toyota. Οι  ερευνητές κάνουν λόγο για πενταπλάσια ενέργεια των νέων μπαταριών  μαγνησίου-αέρα συγκριτικά με τις ιόντων λιθίου, που αυτή τη στιγμή είναι  ό,τι πιο σύγχρονο χρησιμοποιείται σε ηλεκτρικά και υβριδικά αυτοκίνητα.  Σημαντική βελτίωση υπάρχει και στο χρόνο πλήρης φόρτισης που  υπολογίζεται γύρω στα 10 λεπτά μόνο!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι...



Πιθανολογώ πως δεν γνωρίζεις προσωπικά ούτε τον Μάκη, ούτε τον Πέτρο!
Αν τους γνώριζες θα τα καταλάβαινες όλα  :Tongue2: 
Και επίσης τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις από κάποιον που λέει πως έχει φτιάξει ταλαντωτή 350 mW στους 300 (!!!!!!!!!) Ghz και δουλεύει την 7η (!!!!!) αρμονική και επίσης έχει βάλει (στους 300Χ7=2,1 Thz!!!!!) φίλτρο notch για να μην επηρεάζουν τα μικρόφωνα?

----------


## picdev

είμαι άσχετος απο συχνότητες , αλλά υπονοεί ότι έχει μέσα συσκευή που παράγει συχνότητα στα 350ghz ? 
αυτή η συσκευή παίρνει ενέργεια απο την ηλεκτρόλυση ? 
Επισης δεν γνωρίζω τι επίδραση έχουν αυτές οι συχνότητες, κάπου ειδα στο νετ ότι τις χρησιμοποιούν στην διαστιμική?
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πρέπει να ειναι κάπως "δύσκολο" να παράγεις τέτοια συχνότητα, λογικά χρειάζεται fpga ?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> είμαι άσχετος απο συχνότητες , αλλά υπονοεί ότι έχει μέσα συσκευή που παράγει συχνότητα στα 350ghz ? 
> αυτή η συσκευή παίρνει ενέργεια απο την ηλεκτρόλυση ? 
> Επισης δεν γνωρίζω τι επίδραση έχουν αυτές οι συχνότητες, κάπου ειδα στο νετ ότι τις χρησιμοποιούν στην διαστιμική?
> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πρέπει να ειναι κάπως "δύσκολο" να παράγεις τέτοια συχνότητα, λογικά χρειάζεται fpga ?



Όλα όσα λες ισχύουν.
Το να βγάλεις 350 mW στους 300 Ghz θες και κάτι από διαστημική τεχνολογία!

----------


## firewalker

Κοντά στο υπέρυθρο δεν είναι; Μπορεί να έχει κανα υπέρυθρο LED. :P :P :P

----------


## Spark

πρεπει να τον έχει επηρεάσει πολύ το σενάριο της ταινιας "αλυσιδωτη αντίδραση" όπου ο  κιανου ριβς εκανε τον επιστήμονα που βρηκε την συχνότητα που βοηθα στην διάσπαση του νερου.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrjsVGkI2PI 

απο το 1996 εχουν περάσει περιπου 20 χρόνια, κάποιος θα έχει βρει κάτι αλλα το κρατάει μυστικό διότι έχει δει την ταινία και θέλει happy end

----------


## Notios38

Σαπουνόφουσκες...δεν μπορει καποιος να τους πει οτι λενε  μαλ-κιες κριμα... τάση  εστω 210-250 Vac ισχυ?  τοσα οργανα  υπάρχουν..αα και λαπτήρες led  και φουρφουρια....δεν βρισκεται κανεις να τους κατσει ενα στοίχημα..οτι ολη η ιστορια ειναι μπουρδα...
Θα συμφωνησω με οτι παραπανω ανεφερε ο Σπύρος

----------


## lynx

> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πρέπει να ειναι κάπως "δύσκολο" να παράγεις τέτοια συχνότητα, λογικά χρειάζεται fpga ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHS0XraGu-w&t=22m5s

γιατί δεν μετράει το πολύμετρο ξέρουμε;;

οταν υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους μπερδέματα, μήπως η ενασχόληση με fpga απέχει πολύ;;

----------


## picdev

στο wikipedia λέει ότι έχει εφεύρει ένα inverter, μπορεί να ειναι δικό του και αυτό και να κελαηδάει το σύμπαν

----------


## lynx

δεν ξέρει την έξοδο του inverter του και πως να την μετρήσει;

----------


## osek

Δεν ξέρω ποιος μπήκε στον κόπο να δει ολόκληρο το βίντεο. Για μένα όλα τα λεφτά είναι στο 17:04...
[Θεούλης ο τύπος]

----------


## kostas30

απατεωνας μεγιστος μου τα ειχε κανει ΤΣΟΥΡΕΚΙΑ στο φετεινο HAM FEST να του δωσω ενα module με μια 3cx800 το επαιζε και γνωστης της rf ο μ@λ@κ@ς δεν γνωριζε ουτε τα βασικα  αλλα κολλητος  του Μακη ειναι τι περιμενεις  χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> HAM FEST     module   3cx800      rf  @@@                !!!!!!!



 2      ,        ,     :Tongue2: 
                  ""  ,      ,         !

----------

> ""



    Bosch/Aeg   ?                         .
        ""     .         " "        "  ".   .
           5W (  20W)          (   )         (      400    100W) .              1  20 W    .

----------


## Spark

.    " "   .

                    ,      " "    2             .

              2  .
 ,       ;     ;    ;

  59958

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Bosch/Aeg   ?                         .



,         ?      NASA        ,         :Sad: 




> 2  .
>  ,       ;     ;    ;
> 
>   59958



      ,   ,   1000%           300 Ghz      .

----------


## samtzam

,     .     .  ,     .
     . 

   ,        . .

----------


## mtzag

T    kwh     .
            kwh  .
0.13       kwh.
          kwh     .
            10    kwh  .

        ...       joules     ==

----------


## IRF

70           (        ).          .  -     300GHz;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
      :
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/15/low-c...000-award.html
     300GHz   ;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> 70          ....



...             inverter.    :Tongue2:

----------

IRF (18-10-15)

----------


## Spark

.   "" .
  .        .
 :
      ,       -        ,  ,  ,   .

          ;   ** 
          .

*  -* ,             ,
                ...

      ,               .

      :
                      .
               ..
               ...

----------


## dovegroup

, 
       , 
    "  "                       , 
             (             ) 
               ...
(                )..."    "...
...           ...   ...
                ...

----------


## Spiroslouis

Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει η παπάτζα του. Περνάει η ώρα σε ένα ευχάριστο διάλειμμα από τη δουλειά.

Έχει και part 2.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_DmWEQf7_0

----------

Spark (25-10-15)

----------


## Spark

> Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει η παπάτζα του. Περνάει η ώρα σε ένα ευχάριστο διάλειμμα από τη δουλειά.
> 
> Έχει και part 2.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_DmWEQf7_0



πολυ διαφωτιστικό αυτο το βιντεο, όσα λεγονται και φαίνονται εκεί.
στο 2:26 λεει "ενέργεια στο λαο θα δώσετε; δωρεάν ενέργεια στο λαό;" 
δηλαδή με άλλα λόγια: θα το δούμε ποτέ στην αγορά;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Μου αρέσει που έχει κατασκευάσει και αεικίνητο, αλλά δεν το λέει ακόμη, το κρατά για το μέλλον!
Μιλάω για τη μικρή συσκευή στο 59' που έχει δύο ταλαντωτές, αλλά δεν παίρνουν ρεύμα  :Tongue2: 
Επίσης μου αρέσει που μετρά τους 350 GHz με τον αναλυτή, αλλά χωρίς τον εξωτερικό μίκτη  :Lol:

----------


## Spark

> Μου αρέσει που έχει κατασκευάσει και αεικίνητο, αλλά δεν το λέει ακόμη, το κρατά για το μέλλον!
> Μιλάω για τη μικρή συσκευή στο 59' που έχει δύο ταλαντωτές, αλλά δεν παίρνουν ρεύμα 
> Επίσης μου αρέσει που μετρά τους 350 GHz με τον αναλυτή, αλλά χωρίς τον εξωτερικό μίκτη



-δεν ισχυρίζεται πως εχει κατασκευάσει και αεικίνητο. 
η συσκευή του ειναι ενεργειακός μετατροπέας που καταναλώνει την μάζα μετάλου (μαγνησίου) για την μετατρέπει σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια.
-οι δυο ταλαντωτές που ειναι στα πλαϊνα του κουτιού, ειχα δείξει φωτο πριν μερικά ποστ, λειτουργουν με ηλεκτρισμό που παρέχει η συσκευή του οταν λειτουργει και η συχνότητα ειναι το μυστικό που δεν αποκαλύπτει.
-η συχνότητα που δειχνει για 320 GHZ στον αναλυτη ειναι αρμονικές της βασικής συχνότητας που θα μπορουσε να ειναι ΜΗΖ ή ΚΗΖ.

αυτά κατάλαβα εγώ.
ειναι μια μπαταρία μαγνησίου που χρειάζεται νέα μεταλλικά ηλεκτρόδια κάθε 12 ημέρες. 12 ημέρες κράτησε αναμμένη λαμπα στο πειραμα με την καμερα σε κλειστο δωμάτιο.
αυτος ισχυρίζεται πως τα μεταλλικά ηλεκτρόδια κοστίζουν 1/10 απο την τιμή που πληρώνει ο καταναλωτής το ρευμα στη δεη.

αυτά που δεν λένε ειναι πως θα γίνεται η αντικατάσταση των φθαρμένων ηλεκτροδιων καθε 12 ημέρες, ποιος θα το κάνει, τι ενέργειες πρέπει να κάνει για την αντικατάσταση, που θα βρισκει τα νεα ηλεκτρόδια κλπ

----------


## FILMAN

Οι αρμονικές μιας συχνότητας είναι μεγαλύτερες και όχι μικρότερες συχνότητες!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> -δεν ισχυρίζεται πως εχει κατασκευάσει και αεικίνητο. 
> η συσκευή του ειναι ενεργειακός μετατροπέας που καταναλώνει την μάζα μετάλου (μαγνησίου) για την μετατρέπει σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια.
> -οι δυο ταλαντωτές που ειναι στα πλαϊνα του κουτιού, ειχα δείξει φωτο πριν μερικά ποστ, λειτουργουν με ηλεκτρισμό που παρέχει η συσκευή του οταν λειτουργει και η συχνότητα ειναι το μυστικό που δεν αποκαλύπτει.
> -η συχνότητα που δειχνει για 320 GHZ στον αναλυτη ειναι αρμονικές της βασικής συχνότητας που θα μπορουσε να ειναι ΜΗΖ ή ΚΗΖ.



Μα στην περιγραφή της συσκευής του λέει πως οι ταλαντωτές είναι που κάνουν το νερό να παράξει ρεύμα, οπότε προϋπόθεση (κατά τον εφευρέτη πάντα) για να βγάλει τάση η συσκευή του είναι να δουλέψουν οι ταλαντωτές.
Αφού δεν έχουν εξωτερική τάση, πως θα δουλέψουν? 
Εκτός αν το νερό δεν είναι απλό νεράκι, είναι έξυπνο και σου λέει πως αφού θα με ταλαντώσουν που θα με ταλαντώσουν, ας ταλαντωθώ από μόνο μου να βγάλω τάση να δουλέψει και ο ταλαντωτής!  :Tongue2: 
Τη συχνότητα την έχει αναφέρει πολλές φορές. 
Στους 300 GHz ο ταλαντωτής και εκμεταλλεύεται την 7η αρμονική, άρα τους 2, THz.
Αυτό που μετράει ο αναλυτής είναι απλός θόρυβος.

----------


## picdev

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι με τα ηλεκτρόδια παράγει μια αρχική μικρή ισχυ και αυτό τροφοδοτεί τον ταλαντωτή , ο οποίος παράγει   τη μεγάλη ισχύ τελικά

----------


## Spark

> Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι με τα ηλεκτρόδια παράγει μια αρχική μικρή ισχυ και αυτό τροφοδοτεί τον ταλαντωτή , ο οποίος παράγει   τη μεγάλη ισχύ τελικά



μετακινει το μέταλλο απο την ανοδο στην καθοδο για να παραξει μικρη τάση λειτουργιας του ταλαντωτή, αυτο γίνεται.
το άλλο που λένε για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου σε κλίμακα μπαταρίας ειναι αμελητέα ποσότητα, μερικές φυσσαλίδες.
για την συχνότητα έγραψα πιο πάνω πως πχ με 320MHZ μπορει να φαινεται η 9η αρμονική ως 3200ΜΗΖ

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> μετακινει το μέταλλο απο την ανοδο στην καθοδο για να παραξει μικρη τάση λειτουργιας του ταλαντωτή, αυτο γίνεται.
> το άλλο που λένε για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου σε κλίμακα μπαταρίας ειναι αμελητέα ποσότητα, μερικές φυσσαλίδες.
> για την συχνότητα έγραψα πιο πάνω πως πχ με 320MHZ μπορει να φαινεται η 9η αρμονική ως 3200ΜΗΖ



Και ο ταλαντωτής τι ακριβώς κάνει, εκτός από εντύπωση στους άσχετους?
Στους 300 Ghz είχε πει πως είναι ο ταλαντωτής. Αν άλλαξε στην πορεία και κατέβηκε κάποιους γιγάκυκλους πιο κάτω δεν ξέρω!
Ταλαντωτές είναι, ότι θέλουν κάνουν!

----------


## Spark

> Και ο ταλαντωτής τι ακριβώς κάνει, εκτός από εντύπωση στους άσχετους?
> Στους 300 Ghz είχε πει πως είναι ο ταλαντωτής. Αν άλλαξε στην πορεία και κατέβηκε κάποιους γιγάκυκλους πιο κάτω δεν ξέρω!
> Ταλαντωτές είναι, ότι θέλουν κάνουν!



ο ταλαντωτής ειναι αυτο που κάνει την μετακίνηση του φορτίου μεγαλύτερη και την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικου ρευματος συμφέρουσα (έτσι ισχυρίζεται ο Π.Ζωγραφος).
ο εφευρέτης παντα έλεγε πως η συχνότητα ειναι το μεγάλο μυστικό και οι μικροκυματικοι ταλαντωτές που έφτιαξε γι αυτη την δουλεια. και στο βιντεο λεει πως δεν πρεπει να δειξει την βασικη συχνότητα λειτουργίας.
αυτά για 300GHZ ειναι στάχτη στα μάτια των πονηρών που θα θελήσουν να αναπαράγουν πριν ωφεληθει αυτός και στη συνέχεια η ελλαδα.
υπάρχει όμως παρόμοια εφευρεση όπως είπε ο καθηγητής του δημόκριτου.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> αυτά για 300GHZ ειναι στάχτη στα μάτια των πονηρών που θα θελήσουν να αναπαράγουν *πριν ωφεληθει αυτός και στη συνέχεια η ελλαδα*.



Το thumbup για το χιούμορ σου  :Wink:

----------


## lepouras

και επίσης είπε ότι σε 12 μέρες συνολικά παρήγαγε 4.5 KWh. και ρωτάω. πόσο στοιχίσανε αυτές γιατί αν τις έπαιρνε από την ΔΕΗ θα κόστιζαν 0.5 ευρώ. αν μας πει ότι για να αλλάξει μέταλλα θέλεις έστω και 1 ευρώ τότε είναι ασύμφορος.
εντωμεταξύ λέει ότι το υδρογόνο το αφήνει να φύγει και δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι αν το μαζέψει το εκμεταλλεύεται ΚΑΙ αυτό σαν καύσιμο παράλληλα. ότι νάνε όπου νάνε.

----------


## Spiroslouis

> και επίσης είπε ότι σε 12 μέρες συνολικά παρήγαγε 4.5 KWh. και ρωτάω. πόσο στοιχίσανε αυτές γιατί αν τις έπαιρνε από την ΔΕΗ θα κόστιζαν 0.5 ευρώ. αν μας πει ότι για να αλλάξει μέταλλα θέλεις έστω και 1 ευρώ τότε είναι ασύμφορος.
> εντωμεταξύ λέει ότι το υδρογόνο το αφήνει να φύγει και δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι αν το μαζέψει το εκμεταλλεύεται ΚΑΙ αυτό σαν καύσιμο παράλληλα. ότι νάνε όπου νάνε.



Κοίτα αν έβγαλε τόση ενέργεια, μπορεί αν έχει portability applications. Βέβαια είμαι πολύ άπιστος στο ότι έβγαλε τόσο. Τα watt που έλεγε, ήταν τα μέγιστα των συσκευών - και οι συσκευές δεν δούλευαν ούτε για πλάκα στο μέγιστο.

----------


## Spark

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_DmWEQf7_0*

προσεξτε τη λεει στο 1:46 ειναι η απάντηση που θέλετε, λεει πως εχει μετρηθει και εχει έγγραφα που φαινεται πως η τιμή της παραγόμενης ενέργειας ειναι 11 φορες φθηνότερη απο τη δεη.

όπως έγραψα και πριν το υδρογόνο που παράγει η μικρή συσκευή ειναι αμελητέα ποσότητα, μερικές φυσσαλίδες.

----------


## Spiroslouis

> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_DmWEQf7_0*
> 
> προσεξτε τη λεει στο 1:46 ειναι η απάντηση που θέλετε, λεει πως εχει μετρηθει και εχει έγγραφα που φαινεται πως η τιμή της παραγόμενης ενέργειας ειναι 11 φορες φθηνότερη απο τη δεη.
> 
> όπως έγραψα και πριν το υδρογόνο που παράγει η μικρή συσκευή ειναι αμελητέα ποσότητα, μερικές φυσσαλίδες.



Κάπου, όπου τώρα δεν μπορώ να βρω(στο πρώτο βίντεο που είχε βγει) - είχε δηλώσει ότι κάνουν γύρο στα 18€ τα αναλώσιμα του. 

Έχει πέσει σε 10,000 αντιφάσεις. Στην αρχή έλεγε άλλα, τώρα άλλα.. Και να έχει όντως ανακαλύψει κάτι(που προσωπικά πολύ αμφιβάλω), έχει χάσει την πίστη όσων τον παρακολουθούν. Βέβαια μια πρώτη εικόνα, σε περισσότερο επιστημονικό επίπεδο, θα έχουμε τη Πέμπτη.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_DmWEQf7_0*
> 
> προσεξτε τη λεει στο 1:46 ειναι η απάντηση που θέλετε, λεει πως εχει μετρηθει* και εχει έγγραφα* που φαινεται πως η τιμή της παραγόμενης ενέργειας ειναι 11 φορες φθηνότερη απο τη δεη.
> 
> όπως έγραψα και πριν το υδρογόνο που παράγει η μικρή συσκευή ειναι αμελητέα ποσότητα, μερικές φυσσαλίδες.



Δε χρειάζεται να το δει κάποιος, αφού έχει έγγραφα...
Μην είναι μόνο όπως τα άλλα έγγραφα που έχει για τη συσκευή του, πχ το δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας που αφορά inverter και τον έλεγχο της συσκευής από το υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας που αφορά φωτιστικά ασφαλείας  :Tongue2: 
Να υποθέσω πως πλέον έχεις πειστεί ότι πράγματι έχει κάνει την εφεύρεση του αιώνα?  :Confused1:

----------


## Spark

εγραψα πως τα προβλήματα που πρεπει να δουμε είναι αλλου:
ειναι μια μπαταρία μαγνησίου που χρειάζεται νέα μεταλλικά ηλεκτρόδια  κάθε 12 ημέρες. 12 ημέρες κράτησε αναμμένη λαμπα στο πειραμα με την  καμερα σε κλειστο δωμάτιο.
αυτος ισχυρίζεται πως τα μεταλλικά ηλεκτρόδια κοστίζουν 1/11 απο την τιμή που πληρώνει ο καταναλωτής το ρευμα στη δεη.

*αυτά που δεν λένε ειναι πως θα γίνεται η αντικατάσταση των φθαρμένων  ηλεκτροδιων καθε 12 ημέρες, ποιος θα το κάνει, τι ενέργειες πρέπει να  κάνει για την αντικατάσταση, που θα βρισκει τα νεα ηλεκτρόδια κλπ                        * 

εγραψα πως *δεν πιστευω πως ειναι απατεώνας
*
απλα προσπαθει να πετύχει αναγνώριση-δημοσιότητα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> εγραψα πως *δεν πιστευω πως ειναι απατεώνας*



Αν δεν ήταν απατεώνας θα εξηγούσε από την αρχή πως δεν έχει κάνει εφεύρεση, αλλά έχει αντιγράψει κάτι που υπάρχει από το 1930 και αν δεν ήταν απατεώνας δεν θα παρουσίαζε έγγραφα με φώτα ασφαλείας σαν να ήταν η κατασκευή αυτή και αν δεν ήταν απατεώνας δεν θα πήγαινε στον Μάκη.
Θες και άλλα?

----------


## Spark

κοιτα *τι πέτυχε ο Π.Ζωγράφος*,  για να πετυχεις και εσυ αυτό εαν μπορεις...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> κοιτα *τι πέτυχε ο Π.Ζωγράφος*,  για να πετυχεις και εσυ αυτό εαν μπορεις...



Μπορώ να πετύχω πολλά περισσότερα, αλλά πέρα από το ότι δεν με αφορά να με θεωρούν "πετυχημένο" διάφοροι βλαμμένοι*, δε θέλω και να ξεφτιλιστώ!

*δεν αφορά εσένα, αλλά τους διάφορους που γράφουν στο youtube σχόλια του τύπου "θα σώσει την χώρα", "θα τον φάνε τα ξένα συμφέροντα" κλπ

----------


## Spiroslouis

> Μπορώ να πετύχω πολλά περισσότερα, αλλά πέρα από το ότι δεν με αφορά να με θεωρούν "πετυχημένο" διάφοροι βλαμμένοι*, δε θέλω και να ξεφτιλιστώ!
> 
> *δεν αφορά εσένα, αλλά τους διάφορους που γράφουν στο youtube σχόλια του τύπου "θα σώσει την χώρα", "θα τον φάνε τα ξένα συμφέροντα" κλπ



Πραγματικά το λέω με πολύ καλή διάθεση και δεν θέλω πραγματικά(!!) να σε θίξω(αλλά θα το κάνω  :Very Happy:  )..αλλά και που ασχολούμαστε σοβαρά με τον εν λόγο, και τον κάθε εν λόγο """"""εφευρέτη""""""*, μας κάνει βλαμμένους αυτόματα**. Τσάμπα κάθεστε και "τσακώνεστε" κύριοι...

Στην ουσία, δεν έπρεπε να τα βάζουμε με τον κάθε Πετράν, αλλά με αυτούς που αναπαράγουν πράματα που λέει ο Πετράν.

Καλό, πιστεύω, είναι λοιπόν απλά να τα λέμε χαριτολογώντας και τίποτα παραπάνω. Δεν αξίζει δηλαδή..



* Γέλασα λίγο αλλά συνέχισα το γράψιμο
** Είναι αυτό που λένε για τον βλαμμένο και την εμπειρία του στο επίπεδό του

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Πραγματικά το λέω με πολύ καλή διάθεση και δεν θέλω πραγματικά(!!) να σε θίξω(αλλά θα το κάνω  )..αλλά και που ασχολούμαστε σοβαρά με τον εν λόγο, και τον κάθε εν λόγο """"""εφευρέτη""""""*, μας κάνει βλαμμένους αυτόματα**. Τσάμπα κάθεστε και "τσακώνεστε" κύριοι...
> 
> Στην ουσία, δεν έπρεπε να τα βάζουμε με τον κάθε Πετράν, αλλά με αυτούς που αναπαράγουν πράματα που λέει ο Πετράν.
> 
> Καλό, πιστεύω, είναι λοιπόν απλά να τα λέμε χαριτολογώντας και τίποτα παραπάνω. Δεν αξίζει δηλαδή..
> 
> 
> 
> * Γέλασα λίγο αλλά συνέχισα το γράψιμο
> ** Είναι αυτό που λένε για τον βλαμμένο και την εμπειρία του στο επίπεδό του



Δε με έθιξες, γιατί κατά βάθος δίκιο έχεις, αλλά στην πλάκα το έχουμε πάρει  :Tongue2: 
Λέμε και τίποτα σοβαρό μπας και ξεστραβώσουμε κανέναν που έχει παρασυρθεί  :Wink:

----------


## bchris

Στο χωριο μου λενε: "Πολυ λαδι και τηγανιτα τιποτα"

----------


## Spiroslouis

> Δε με έθιξες, γιατί κατά βάθος δίκιο έχεις, αλλά στην πλάκα το έχουμε πάρει 
> Λέμε και τίποτα σοβαρό μπας και ξεστραβώσουμε κανέναν που έχει παρασυρθεί



Το να παρασυρθούν και κάποιοι δεν είναι κακό. Ανεβάζει το ηθικό πολλών - και όντας φοιτητής μπορώ να σου πω ότι αυτό χρειάζεται πολύ! Επιπλέον το φίλτρο φτιάχνεται αφότου την πατήσεις  :Smile: 

Το κακό είναι άμα αυτός αύριο, μεθαύριο εξαφανιστεί(από ντροπή - από ντροπή αυτών που τον εμφάνισαν κτλ) άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν ήταν ο Einstein. Καλά δεν μιλάω για την μαζική ξενέρα.( κάπου εδώ να θυμηθούμε και τα πετρέλαια..)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> (από ντροπή - από ντροπή αυτών που τον εμφάνισαν κτλ)



Για τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα η λέξη "ντροπή" είναι άγνωστη λέξη.
Αλλά δε θα εξαφανιστούν, άκουσα πως θα τους χρηματοδοτήσει ο Σώρας  :Lol:

----------


## Spark

> άμα αυτός αύριο, μεθαύριο εξαφανιστεί(από ντροπή - από ντροπή αυτών που τον εμφάνισαν κτλ) άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν ήταν ο Einstein. Καλά δεν μιλάω για την μαζική ξενέρα.( κάπου εδώ να θυμηθούμε και τα πετρέλαια..)



*μπράβο αυτό για τα πετρέλαια ξαναπέστο.*
βγάζουμε πετρέλαιο; θα βγάλουμε πετρέλαιο;
θα παίρνει ο ελληνικός λαος φθηνό ελληνικό πετρέλαιο;
θα ζησουμε για να δούμε αυτό το σχέδιο;
θα δωθεί ελευθερη ενέργεια κάποτε στους ανθρώπους;
θα μπορέσουν αυτοι που προσπαθούν να έχουν αποτέλεσμα;

*θα επιβιώσουμε απο τους σεισμους που γίνονται και θα γίνουν;*
έχουν σημασία όλα αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε και κανουμε όταν συντομα θα γινει σεισμός 7-8 ριχτερ;
δείτε τον σημερινο σεισμό σε πακιστάν-αφγανισταν 7.5 ριχτερ, ξέραμε απο μέρες πως θα γίνει αλλα κανεις δεν ενδιαφερόταν.

----------


## leosedf

ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ.
Είχα στείλει επίσημο έγγραφο που ενημέρωνα κυβερνήσεις Πακιστάν και Αφγανιστάν ότι είχα φάει φασόλια εκείνες τις μέρες και ότι τον έχω στραμμένο προς τη γενική κατεύθυνση τους ΑΛΛΑ δε με άκουσαν, ας κάνουν παρέα με τα πυρότουβλα τώρα.

----------

micalis (26-10-15)

----------


## genesis

> ... ότι είχα φάει φασόλια εκείνες τις μέρες και ότι τον έχω στραμμένο προς τη γενική κατεύθυνση τους ΑΛΛΑ δε με άκουσαν.....



Να και η ασύρματη μεταφορά ενέργειας!!!! :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Thansavv

Έχει μήπως κλείσει κανένας από εδώ θέση, για να παρακολουθήσει το *επιστημονικό συνέδριο* που θα γίνει σήμερα?

----------


## Spiroslouis

Έχει live stream εδώ

http://www.zougla.gr/live

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά έχει γέλιο, θα τον σταυρώσουν.
Τον ρωτούσε όλα αυτα τα βαττ και αυτός μιλάει για signal generators.

----------


## aristidis540

Δεν ξερω για 100% παραγωγή αλλα για μείωση 50% εδω το  λέει και ο συνάδελφος Μητσης...απλά πράματα.. :Bored: 

http://opinionv.me/rndr/Blogger_Post...WsVHU0fCHoZByc

----------


## leosedf

Και τα ψεύτικα σχόλια από κάτω όλα τα λεφτά.

----------


## lepouras

γιατί ψεύτικα βρε? λες ψεύτη τον Μήτσο τον σουγιά την Λάρα την κολ@ρ@ και τον μαστροκάστορα? ντροπή σου.
εντωμεταξύ όπου και να πατήσεις (σχόλια κλπ) σε λινκαρει στην σελίδα αγοράς. θα είναι κάποιο καινούργιο φακεμπουκ  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι το έκανα και τους άφησα βρισίδια στις διευθύνσεις κλπ.

----------


## navar

μαρτυρίες αλλες δέχονται ?
θέλω και εγώ να πώ την άποψη μου !!!

το iconomaser μου έλυσε ολα τα προβλήματα , κιρσούς , φλεβήτηδες, ποδαγρα , χλαμίδια , μου επιμήκυνε το πέος και μου βρήκε και γυναίκα !

----------


## Spiroslouis

Πολύ θέλω να παραγγείλω ένα να δω μέσα πως είναι..αν έχει καν κυκλώματα μέσα

----------


## Spark

για να δουμε τι γίνεται με την εφευρεση του Π.Ζωγραφου
http://www.zougla.gr/media/article/nea-ekpompi-gia-ton-efevreti-p-zografo-tin-pempti-stin-tileorasi-tis-zouglas

ο Πετρος Ζωγράφος καταφέρνει να κρατά το ενδιαφέρον των επιστημονων.
ακόμα δεν τον έχουν βγαλει ψευτη.

πρόβλημα ειναι πως τα έχουν κάνει και άλλοι πριν απο αυτόν όπως ο john Kanzius
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:John_Kanzius_Produces_Hydrogen_from_Salt  _Water_Using_Radio_Waves

----------


## aristidis540

> Πολύ θέλω να παραγγείλω ένα να δω μέσα πως είναι..αν έχει καν κυκλώματα μέσα



κανενα πυκνωτακι θα εχει.. καποιος που δεν γνωριζει μπορει να τσιμπήσει πάντως.

----------


## seismic

Ένας εφευρέτης βγένει δημόσια και αποκαλύπτει μία εφεύρεση που λύνει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη που αν την εκμεταλλευτεί σωστά η Ελλάδα θα γίνει η πιο πλούσια χώρα στον κόσμο.
Ντρέπομαι που η Ελλάδα πρώτα από όλα δεν κάνει τίποτα για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.
Τα ΜΜΕ δεν το ανέφεραν καν!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ρε που ζούμε τι λαμόγια μας περιβάλουν είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνουν αυτά μέσα στην κρίση????
Αν δεν γίνει ανάπτυξη με τις πατέντες με τι θα γίνει...με τα σουβλάκια ή με τα δανικά και αγύριστα?

1)Υπάρχουν αυτοί που βλέπουν ότι καταλαβαίνουν....
2)Υπάρχουν αυτοί που καταλαβαίνουν ότι βλέπουν.
3)Υπάρχουν και αυτοί που βλέπουν μόνο τα συμφέροντά τους.
Εσείς εδώ μέσα σε πια κατηγορία ανήκετε ?

----------


## Spark

> Εσείς εδώ μέσα σε πια κατηγορία είστε?



ειμαι δυσπιστος για να πιστέψω θέλω να διαπιστώσω και να δω με τα μάτια μου.
τι να πιστέψω δηλαδή πως αξίζει η εφευρεση του Π.Ζωγράφου που την δείχνει σε εκπομπές αλλα δεν την δίνει για ανάλυση στους καθηγητές των πανεπιστημίων;
εμένα μου αρέσει αυτος ο τύπος γιατί εχει καταφέρει να γινει διάσημος και μέχρι τωρα δεν τον κατηγορουν.

απο την άλλη δεν μπορω να πιστέψω την ιστορία με τους μικροκυματικους ταλαντωτές, ισως ειναι το παραμύθι του.
μέχρι να αποδειχθει οτι η εφευρεση του ειναι οπως την περιγράφει δεν κρατάω κανένα καλάθι,
όμως ειμαι θετικός στην προσπάθεια του.

το μικρο μοντέλο που παρουσιάζει και ειναι στο μέγεθος μπαταρίας κάνει ότι και μια μπαταρία μαγνησίου. το μεγαλύτερο που ανάβει λαμπες δεν εχει δει κανεις τι υπάρχει μέσα στο κουτί.

----------


## lepouras

> Εσείς εδώ μέσα σε πια κατηγορία ανήκετε ?



των σκεπτόμενων και όχι των <<καταπίνω αμάσητα>>?

----------


## leosedf

Από παρλαπίπες έχουμε χορτάσει, όσο για το " δεν μπορώ να σας δείξω γιατί καταλαβαίνετε" κλπ δείχνει ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ότι είναι μπούρδα.

----------


## Spark

> Από παρλαπίπες έχουμε χορτάσει, όσο για το " δεν μπορώ να σας δείξω γιατί καταλαβαίνετε" κλπ δείχνει ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ότι είναι μπούρδα.



ζηλευεις κωνσταντινε που ο Π.Ζωγράφος ειναι διάσημος και κανεις δεν τον έχει διαψεύσει;
δεν μου φαινεται καλο να χαρακτηρίζεις μπουρδα εφευρεση που δεν την έχεις αναλύσει και δεν γνωρίζεις γι αυτήν.

----------


## seismic

> των σκεπτόμενων και όχι των <<καταπίνω αμάσητα>>?



Δηλαδή βλέπεις ότι καταλαβαίνεις ( σκεπτόμενος )
Εγώ σήμερα είδα να βάζει νερό να δημιουργεί υδρογόνο και να βγένει από το φλόγιστρο ένα μέτρο μπλε φλόγα από το νερό.
Αυτό μου αρκεί. 
Αν σαν επιστήμονες θέλετε να το εξηγήσετε δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η άπλετη ενέργεια του υδρογόνου που είδα απευθείας χωρίς καν αποθήκευση

----------


## leosedf

> ζηλευεις κωνσταντινε που ο Π.Ζωγράφος ειναι διάσημος και κανεις δεν τον έχει διαψεύσει;
> δεν μου φαινεται καλο να χαρακτηρίζεις μπουρδα εφευρεση που δεν την έχεις αναλύσει και δεν γνωρίζεις γι αυτήν.



Μπούρδα είναι και στο λέω από τώρα για να μη βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων αργότερα. Εδώ είμαστε όλοι και θα το δούμε αργά η γρήγορα.

----------


## seismic

Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω με τον δικό μου τρόπο στο ερώτημα του προβληματισμού που έχω σαν εφευρέτης στην Ελλάδα.Η επιστήμη είναι ο πυρήνας της γνώσης. Γένους θηλυκού σαν την μήτρα της γυναίκας Όλοι θέλουν να μπουν μέσα σαν τα σπερματοζωάρια.Γύρο από την μήτρα της πεπατημένης επιστήμης υπάρχουν σε κυκλική διάταξη οι επιστήμονες που είναι οι φύλακες της.

Έχουν ανοίξει τα πόδια, έχουν ανοίξει τα χέρια και έχουν ενωθεί σχηματίζοντας έναν κύκλο αδιαπέραστο για τα άλλα εξωθεσμικά σπερματοζωάρια.Γύρω από αυτόν τον κύκλο υπάρχουν οι θεσμοθετημένοι ερευνητές που κόβουν κύκλους και είναι οι μόνοι που μπορούν να αλλάξουν την διάταξη της σειράς των επιστημόνων πάνω στον κύκλο και να τους μετατοπίσουν λίγο δεξιά ή αριστερά.

Υπάρχουν και οι εφευρέτες οι οποίοι δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από τα σπερματοζωάρια.Στην προσπάθειά τους να μπουν μέσα στην μήτρα της γνωστικής επιστήμης οι εφευρέτες αρχίζουν να ρίχνουν κλωτσιές στα@@@των επιστημόνων.Αν η κλωτσιά είναι πολύ δυνατή οι επιστήμονες κουλουριάζονται γονατίζουν και ο εφευρέτης ανοίγει ένα μικρό πέρασμα προς την μήτρα της γνώσης.
Στην Ελλάδα όμως οι επιστήμονες έχουν κάνει την δική τους πατέντα.Αντί να έχουν ανοιχτά τα πόδια για καλύτερη στήριξη, αυτοί κάθονται σε καρέκλα.Ο κακόμοιρος ο εφευρέτης όσες κλωτσιές και να ρίχνει σπάει το πόδι του στην καρέκλα.
Αυτός ο κύκλος δεν σπάει με τίποτα.Η επιστήμη στην Ελλάδα δεν θα κυοφορήσει ποτέ.

«Τι αξία θα είχε η μανία για τη γνώση, αν επρόκειτο να μας εξασφαλίσει μονάχα την απόκτηση γνώσεων και όχι, κατά κάποιον τρόπο και όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό, το παραστράτισμα από εκείνο που ήδη γνωρίζουμε. Υπάρχουν στιγμές στη ζωή που το ερώτημα του αν μπορείς να σκέφτεσαι διαφορετικά από τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι και να αντιλαμβάνεσαι διαφορετικά από τον τρόπο που βλέπεις τα πράγματα, είναι αναγκαίο, για να συνεχίσεις να ερευνάς ή να στοχάζεσαι». M. Foucault (1926 ββ 1984)

Η ιστορία της επιστήμης δεν είναι μια συνεχής και γραμμική διαδικασία συσσώρευσης νέων γνώσεων, αλλά αντίθετα σημαδεύεται από σοβαρές ασυνέχειες, τομές και άλματα, που καθιερώθηκαν να λέγονται επιστημονικές επαναστάσεις. Κάθε εποχή έχει τις δικές της επιστημονικές αλήθειες και αυτές εκφράζονται συνολικά με τη λέξη Επαράδειγμα. Κάθε ιστορική περίοδος λοιπόν έχει το δικό της παράδειγμα, τις δικές της επιστημονικές θεωρίες. Ακόμα και αν πάψουν να ισχύουν στο μέλλον, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρξαν αληθινές, αφού, όταν αυτές διατυπώθηκαν, μπορούσαν να απαντήσουν στα ερωτήματα που έθεταν οι επιστήμονες της εποχής. Αρκεί όμως ένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα για να καταρριφθεί μια συγκεκριμένη θεωρία για χάρη κάποιας καινούριας. 

Η νέα θεωρία γίνεται, τότε, ανώτερη, γιατί μπορεί να απαντάει στο ερώτημα που δεν μπορούσε να απαντήσει η προηγούμενη, να εξηγεί μεγαλύτερο αριθμό φαινομένων και να διατυπώνει ακριβέστερες προβλέψεις.Μια νέα θεωρία πατάει με το ένα πόδι στη συσσωρευμένη γνώση, αλλά με το άλλο δίνει μια κλωτσιά και αλλάζει ότι ίσχυε μέχρι κείνη τη στιγμή. Φαίνεται πως η επιστημονική πρόοδος (όπως κάθε πρόοδος εξάλλου) είναι περισσότερο το προϊόν μιας ρήξης με την παράδοση παρά η συνέχειά της.

----------


## Spark

ναι βρε φιλε ιωαννη αλλα ακόμα δεν εχει αποδειχτει πως ειναι κάτι νέο που δεν το γνωρίζουμε.
ολα αυτά τα έχουμε ξαναδει και τις μπαταρίες μαγνησίου και το υδρογόνο απο την ηλεκτρόλυση.
και εαν ειχες διαβάσει το λινκ που έβαλα παραπάνω για τον John Kaznius τότε τι θα πεις γι αυτό;
ο Π.Ζωγράφος αντέγραψε την ανακάλυψη του John Kaznius και θέλει δικαιώματα και αναγνώριση;

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...ng_Radio_Waves

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εγώ σήμερα είδα να βάζει νερό να δημιουργεί υδρογόνο και να βγένει από το φλόγιστρο ένα μέτρο μπλε φλόγα από το νερό.



Υπάρχει και η πηγή? να το δούμε και εμείς? γιατί μου φαίνεται αδύνατον να καίγεται φλόγα ενός μέτρου και μάλιστα πηγής από υδρογόνο. Γιατί από όσα έχω δει σε καύση υδρογόνου είναι ακραίο να καίει σε ελάχιστα εκατοστά

----------


## seismic

> Υπάρχει και η πηγή? να το δούμε και εμείς? γιατί μου φαίνεται αδύνατον να καίγεται φλόγα ενός μέτρου και μάλιστα πηγής από υδρογόνο. Γιατί από όσα έχω δει σε καύση υδρογόνου είναι ακραίο να καίει σε ελάχιστα εκατοστά



 Δες το εδώ..

----------


## picdev

,         low voltage dc,      2           dc   

http://www.kodasplace.com/img/main/electrosonic.jpg





> The resonant frequency of water is ~42.7khz.  When water molecules vibrate at this frequency they tend to become unstable.  In the above illustration a piezoelectric crystal is glued to the base of a hollow metal dome, which is attached to a flexible material (in this case, rubber).  When stimulated by electric current the crystal will vibrate, which in turn will vibrate the hollow dome.  The dome is surrounded by water, which will vibrate at the same frequency.  This vibration will cause the water molecules to disassociate into hydrogen and oxygen gas.  (Some literature indicates that water will disassociate at frequencies near 2.4mhz so this device also assumes that possibility.)



http://www.kodasplace.com/more/watermotors.html

----------


## seismic

.             .
    ...    ,       .

----------


## picdev

> .             .
>     ...    .



              1990,        .


https://www.google.gr/search?q=water...high+frequency

----------


## seismic

> 1990,        .
> 
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=water...high+frequency



                           ?
     ...     ?

----------


## leosedf

?   ?
              .

----------


## lepouras

.   .               ?       ?

----------


## Spark

> ?



     ""      :Lol:

----------


## seismic

> ?   ?
>               .



      ...       .
     ...      .

----------


## picdev

> ...       .
>      ...      .



       ,  .                 .

----------


## seismic

> ,  .                 .



   .        !!!
    .                   .
      .     .       .

----------


## Spark

> Με μία διαφορά. Οι άλλες αναφορές κοστίζουν Αυτό είναι τσάμπα πράμα!!!



πως εισαι τόσο βεβαιος; σε τρέλανε ο Ζωγράφος...
αυτός ειναι ο σκοπός του να τρελάνει τον κόσμο ωστε να γίνει διάσημος, τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δέστε όλο το βίντεο για να καταλάβετε ότι πρώτη φορά στον κόσμο παράγετε τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα ανέξοδα. Χωρίς να πληρώνεις το διπλάσιο κόστος σε ρεύμα για να παράγεις λίγο υδρογόνο.
> Αυτή είναι η μεγάλη διαφορά... το μηδενικό κόστος παραγωγής, και η μη ανάγκη αποθήκευσης του υδρογόνου.



Κόψε κάτι ρε φίλε . το βίντεο που έδειξες με την φλόγα του 1 μέτρου κάτι δεν μου πάει δεν μπορεί να είναι καύση υδρογόνου αυτή ! δεν περιμένω με τίποτα να αφήνει κενά μετάκαυσης το υδρογόνο όπως παρουσιάζεται στο βίντεο . Το υδρογόνο είναι τόσο εκρηκτικό που σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα κάνει φλόγα σαν του βίντεο που έδειξες .

Για υδρογόνο δες μερικά βίντεο σαν αυτά για να δεις ότι έχω δίκιο . Αλλά και παρεμφερή βίντεο για να πειστείς ότι δεν πρόκειται για υδρογόνο .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-clEe9TaEM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lPwy0PW76M

Πιο πολύ μου μοιάζει για φλόγα ανθρακασβέστιου (ασετυλίνης ) δες παρακάτω. ούτε ηλεκτρόλυση χρειάζεται στο κουτί , παρά μερικούς κόκκους ανθρακασβέστιου.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4RtbewMi2M

----------


## xlife

Εχω ασχοληθεί εστω και σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο με την παραγωγή υδρογόνου και έχω να πώ οτι το πιο ακριβό είναι η αποθήκευση το δεύτερο πιο ακριβό είναι η ίδια η παραγωγή. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναβγεί κάτι τέτοιο απο κάποιον άλλο εφευρέτη ή "εφευρέτη" αλλα το θέμα της παραγωγής υδρογόνου εαν ισχύει σε τέτοια κλίμακα σαν αυτή που είδα στο βίντεο με τέτοια πενιχρά μέσα τότε είναι σημαντικό. Σημαντικό είναι οτι δεν το έχουν απορρίψει αλλα τον στηρίζουν αρκετοί επιστήμονες με πολλά χρόνια εμπειρίας, και στο στούντιο και στο συνέδριο. Σημαντικό είναι και το γεγονός οτι παρουσιάζονται πειράματα , αν και δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και θα ήθελα περισσότερες πληροφορίες σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο. Φυσικά στην πρώτη συσκευή δόθηκαν αρκετές πληροφορίες, τόσες που με τις λίγες γνώσεις χημείας που έχω νομίζω οτι με κάλυψαν σε κάποια ερωτήματα που μου δημιουργήθηκαν.

Δυστυχώς εαν είμαστε λίγο πιο λογικός λαός θα δίναμε την ευκαιρία σε κρατικό επίπεδο σε αυτόν τον άνθρωπο , και αν είναι τσαρλατάνος πολύ απλά να υπάρξουν οι ανάλογες κυρώσεις στο πρόσωπό του. Δυστυχώς όμως άκουσα οτι το κοινοβούλιο πλην ενός βουλευτή δεν έχει καν ενδιαφερθεί. Δεν εχει σημασία να προσπαθούμε εμείς εδώ να λύσουμε γρίφους ούτε οι σχολιαστές κάτω απο τα βίντεο στο youtube.

Ο Ζωγράφος είναι βγαλμένος απο τα rf(είναι δεν είναι τσαρλατάνος με τις συσκευές). Όσες φορές τον ακούω όλο για τις κεραίες μιλάει και γενικά φαίνεται οτι έχει δουλέψει άπειρες ώρες με μικροκύματα πέραν των συσκευών που παρουσιάζει. Δεν είναι χημικός επιστήμονας και νομίζω οτι αν τελικά έφτιαξε κάτι τότε βγήκε κάπως τυχαία.Σε κάποια εκπομπή έδειξε λιώσιμο σιδήρου με ιδιοσυχνότητα του μετάλλου. Οπως ειπώθηκε τότε απο κάποιους επιστήμονες του πάνελ τότε, αυτό γίνεται πειραματικά σε εργαστηριακό επίπεδο με πολύ ακριβά μηχανήματα. Εγώ είδα ένα δύο πηνία ένα πυκνωτή και ένα μετασχηματιστή στη συσκευή του ζωγράφου. Απλά νομίζω οτι ο άνθρωπος πειραματίζεται σε οτιδήποτε με τις ραδιοσυχνότητες. 


Τώρα γιατί δεν λέει τα "μυστικά" του.... Εντάξει πρόκειται για έναν άνθρωπο 60+ χρονών αν δεν κατοχυρώσει πατέντες δεν πρόκειται να πει οτιδήποτε... δεν ξέρει ουτε απο crowdfunding ουτε απο κοινότητες internet. Πήγε στο Μάκη όπως θα έκανε κάθε ένας της ηλικίας του και ίσως να είναι και καλό. Πάντως πέραν της επιφυλακτικότητας που διακατέχει αρκετούς καλό είναι να αναμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα. Μεχρι τότε αναγκαστικά θα βλέπουμε τα πειράματα του μάκη γιατί και αυτός θα πρέπει να βγάλει τα έξοδα του

----------


## seismic

> πως εισαι τόσο βεβαιος; σε τρέλανε ο Ζωγράφος...
> αυτός ειναι ο σκοπός του να τρελάνει τον κόσμο ωστε να γίνει διάσημος, τίποτα περισσότερο.



Αν δεν ήξερα την Ελληνική πραγματικότητα θα σε πίστευα. 
Έχω προσωπική πείρα. 
Ο κάθε εφευρέτης βλέπει την εφεύρεσή του σαν το παιδί του. 
Ο σκοπός του κάθε εφευρέτη δεν είναι να τρελάνει τον κόσμο αλλά να τον σώσει. 
Έχει προχωρήσει όμως τόσο πολύ που μόνο οι ιδικοί των καταλαβαίνουν.
Τα πειράματα σας δείχνουν την αλήθεια, και εσείς δεν τα πιστεύεται γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνετε την έρευνά του.
Αν την καταλαβαίνατε θα την είχατε εφεύρει εσείς.
Όμως μία εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις...ένα βίντεο πείραμα πολύ περισσότερες.
Εγώ βλέπω έναν ( θεό ) εκ του αποτελέσματος... το πως είναι θεός αυτός το ξέρει.

----------


## leosedf

Καλά μάστορα, που μένεις? Θα σου στείλουμε και σένα κάτι φίλους πολύ καλά παιδιά δίνουν δώρο μια άσπρη φόρμα, τη δίνουμε σε ανθρώπους που ανήκουν σε ειδικές κατηγορίες.

----------


## seismic

> Καλά μάστορα, που μένεις? Θα σου στείλουμε και σένα κάτι φίλους πολύ καλά παιδιά δίνουν δώρο μια άσπρη φόρμα, τη δίνουμε σε ανθρώπους που ανήκουν σε ειδικές κατηγορίες.



 Έχεις δει μάστορα να γράφει paper και να είναι το πρώτο θέμα? http://file.scirp.org/Html/6-1880388_59888.htm
Υπάρχουν μάστορες με @ και@μάστορες!
Scientific Research
The Ultimate Anti-Seismic System Open Journal of Civil Engineering
http://www.scirp.org/journal/ojce/
http://www.scirp.org/Journal/PaperDo...?paperID=59888

----------


## leosedf

Open access?  :Lol: 

Τι έγινε τα σοβαρά επιστημονικά περιοδικά δεν ασχολήθηκαν?

Θες με κορδόνι φόρεμα η προτιμας και με φερμουάρ?

----------


## seismic

> Open access? 
> 
> Τι έγινε τα σοβαρά επιστημονικά περιοδικά δεν ασχολήθηκαν?
> 
> Θες με κορδόνι φόρεμα η προτιμας και με φερμουάρ?



Πες στους φίλους σου ότι η γνώση δεν φορά ζουρλομανδίες.
Η τρέλα ναι. 
Στην Ελλάδα έχουν άλλη πατέντα....αρχικός θάβουν πρώτα την πατέντα μαζί με τον εφευρέτη, και όταν φύγει ο άνθρωπος στην άλλη ζωή
ξεθάβουν την πατέντα και υμνούν τον εφευρέτη.

Η μόνη διαφορά που έχω εγώ από τον Ζωγράφο είναι ότι την πατέντα μου θα την δώσω στο εξωτερικό
γιατί η Ελλάδα είναι ένα απέραντο φρενοκομείο.
Υ.Γ
Είμαι ο μόνος που έγραψα paper δωρεάν! ( λόγο κάπιταλ κοντρόλ )
Μια σοβαρή απορία για τα citation
Στα άλλα φόρουμ με έχουν τρελάνει για την σπουδαιότητά του citation όταν γράφεις ένα paper.
Στα επιστημονικά περιοδικά δεν υπάρχει δείκτης που να δείχνει την σοβαρότητα ενός θέματος? Διαβάζω εκεί μέσα για μανταλάκια και για διαστημόπλοια. Τα μανταλάκια μπορεί να έχουν 10 citation και τα διαστημόπλοια κανένα. Φυσικό δεν είναι αυτό αφού όλοι ξέρουν τα μανταλάκια και κανένας σχεδόν από διαστημόπλοια?

----------


## picdev

Δεν μπηκες στο κόπο να δεις ότι ή ηλεκτρόλυση με συχνότητες έχει αναφορές πριν το 90, το ίδιο που κάνει ο ζωγράφος . τα λινκ υπάρχουν στο google.

----------


## picdev

Σας θυμίζει κάτι 

aetherforce.com/the-water-car-secret-rediscovered/


https://el.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αυτο...Στάνλευ_Μέγιερ

----------


## seismic

> Δεν μπηκες στο κόπο να δεις ότι ή ηλεκτρόλυση με συχνότητες έχει αναφορές πριν το 90, το ίδιο που κάνει ο ζωγράφος . τα λινκ υπάρχουν στο google.



Αυτό αναφέρθηκε και στις εκπομπές του από άλλους επιστήμονες. Αυτό που κανένας δεν μας είπε είναι πως μπορεί αυτός ο εφευρέτης να παράγει τόσο πολύ ενέργεια με τόσα λίγα έξοδα.

----------


## picdev

> Αυτό αναφέρθηκε και στις εκπομπές του από άλλους επιστήμονες. Αυτό που κανένας δεν μας είπε είναι πως μπορεί αυτός ο εφευρέτης να παράγει τόσο πολύ ενέργεια με τόσα λίγα έξοδα.



Εδώ είμαστε κ θα τα δούμε , άλλο να φτιαχνεις μια βελτίωση στα αντισησμικα , άλλο να φτιαχνεις μια βελτίωση στην ανάρτηση όπως ο κόρες και άλλο να καταρρίπτεις του νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής . ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τις διάφορες

----------


## seismic

> Εδώ είμαστε κ θα τα δούμε , άλλο να φτιαχνεις μια βελτίωση στα αντισησμικα , άλλο να φτιαχνεις μια βελτίωση στην ανάρτηση όπως ο κόρες και άλλο να καταρρίπτεις του νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής . ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τις διάφορες



 Στην επιστήμη δεν αποκλείω τίποτα.
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν βελτίωσα και έκανα κάτι πιο καλώ πάνω πεπατημένη  αντισεισμική τεχνολογία.
Αυτό το paper που έγραψα ακυρώνει όλα τα άλλα παγκοσμίως ως λάθος μεθοδολογία. Αλλάζω όλον τον αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό με ότι αυτό σημαίνει για τα προγράμματα Η/Υ την διδακτέα ύλη των πανεπιστημίων και τις κατασκευές.

----------


## bchris

Ρε Γιαννη, οι εποχες που οι εφευρεσεις ηταν του στυλ "πεταω μερικα παλιοσιδερα μεσα μαζι με τιποτα καλωδια, παρεα με κανα οξυ κι ο θεος βοηθος", εχουν περασει ανεπιστρεπτι.

Σημερα η επιστημη εχει φτασει σε σημεια να διαχειριζεται ατομα. Φτιαχνουμε traces μεγεθους nm, μικροσκοπια που "βλεπουν" αντικειμενα μικροτερα απο το μηκος κυματος του φωτος...

Θελω να πω με αυτα, οτι οι εφευρεσεις τωρα ειναι του στυλ B=f^4/C + 5H - (g/2). 
Οι @@ τυπου καπανατζε και γενικα τα "snake oils" δεν πιανουν πια.

Αν ο παπαρουλης στο εν λογω video ειχε φτιαξει αυτο που ισχυριζεται, σε μια εποχη 50 χρονια πριν απο το τελος του πετρελαιου, θα του ειχαν δωσει οχι μονο το νομπελ φυσικης και χημειας μαζι, αλλα και λογοτεχνιας!

Τι λεμε τωρα...

----------


## Spark

> Οι @@ τυπου καπανατζε και γενικα τα "snake oils" δεν πιανουν πια.



τι μας λες; δεν θα αγοράσεις το free energy kapanadze που έφτιαξα;
 :Biggrin: γιατί καλέ μου, η δοκιμή ειναι δωρεάν μόνο αν το πιάσεις με γυμνα χέρια θα καταλάβεις την αξία του....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxvgRzdj6XA

----------


## seismic

Ρε παιδιά αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση τόσα χρόνια που γράφω στα φόρουμ για την πατέντα είναι ότι μόνο ένας στους εκατό έδειχνε να του αρέσει και να συμφωνεί με την πατέντα μου.
Εγώ που ξέρω τι ξέρω και που ξέρω τι ξέρουν οι ξερόλες έχω ξεραθεί από το ξερό τους το κεφάλι. Ενώ δεν ξέρουν οι ξερόλες αντί να κάνουν τον ανήξερο ξεκατινιάζονται.
Τους λες να το πείραμα και κάνουν τον χαζό. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhkUlxC6IK4
Ο Ζωγράφος σας λέει να το πείραμα και μάλιστα μπροστά στους επιστήμονες και εσείς περιμένετε να του κλέψουν την πατέντα για να τον πιστέψετε?
Μόλις θα κάνει έτσι και τους δώσει κάνα φακελάκι θα τον πιστέψουν όλοι!!! 
Έτσι είναι η επιστήμη στην σύγχρονη Ελλάδα φίλοι μου! burette.jpg
Θέλουν λάδι στον εγκέφαλο.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Εγώ πάντως, αν και λίγο δύσπιστος στην αρχή, πλέον πιστεύω πως ο Πέτρος, αν δεν τον χτυπήσουν τα μεγάλα εβραϊκά συμφέροντα, θα αναδειχθεί σε μεγαλύτερο επιστήμονα και από τον Αϊνστάιν!
Ο τύπος είναι αλλού! Κατασκεύασε αυτό που θα λύσει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη μια για πάντα και μπράβο του!!!
Έμαθα πως μετά από αυτό προχωρά την επόμενη εφεύρεσή του:
Παραγωγή άπειρου νερού από ρεύμα!!!
Θα βάζεις στην πρώτη συσκευή ένα ποτήρι νερό, θα παράγει άπειρο ρεύμα που θα τροφοδοτεί τη δεύτερη συσκευή που θα παράγει άπειρο νερό!
Έχει λύσει με αυτές τις δύο συσκευές πέρα από το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα και το πρόβλημα της λειψυδρίας του πλανήτη!
Ελπίζω μόνο να τον αφήσουν τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα...
Όμως πιστεύω πως θα τα ξεπεράσει, γιατί πέρα από το ότι έχει από πίσω του τον Μάκη που έχει αποδείξει πως δεν μασάει από τέτοια, τον στηρίζει και θα τον χρηματοδοτήσει ο Αρτέμης Σώρας.
Μιλάμε για απίστευτα κεφάλαια, που μπορούν να ξεπεράσουν όλα τα εμπόδια!

----------


## Panoss

Γιώργο, μετά τις συνταρακτικές αποκαλύψεις που έκανες που ταράζουν τα θεμέλια του παγκόσμιου κατεστημένου, καταλαβαίνεις ότι θα πρέπει να πεθάνεις...ααααχχχ....με φάγανε μπαμπέσικααα...έχε γεια καημένε κόσμε...δεν έπρεπε να τα διαβάσω... :Sad:

----------


## Spark

> Ενώ δεν ξέρουν οι ξερόλες αντί να κάνουν τον ανήξερο ξεκατινιάζονται.
> Τους λες να το πείραμα και κάνουν τον χαζό. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhkUlxC6IK4
> Ο Ζωγράφος σας λέει να το πείραμα και μάλιστα μπροστά στους επιστήμονες και εσείς περιμένετε να του κλέψουν την πατέντα για να τον πιστέψετε?



πατεντάρισε στην ελλάδα=πέταξε τα χρήματα του στον Ο.Β.Ι.
δεν μπορει να πατεντάρει αλλου αφου η δουλεια του δεν ειναι πρωτότυπη, τα έχουν κανει και αλλοι πριν απο αυτον.
αυτο που δεν καταλάβανε μερικοι ειναι πως ο Ζωγραφος εντυπωσιάζει αυτους που δεν ξέρουν απο αυτά τα κόλπα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60552
εαν δεν δώσει τις κατασκευές του για ανάλυση στο πανεπιστήμιο να δουνε τι έχει μέσα στο κουτί πως λειτουργει και να το αξιολογήσουν, εμένα δεν με πειθει.
δεν με πειθει διότι υποψιάζομαι πως οι μικροκυματικοι ταλαντωτές και η μυστική συχνότητα ειναι παραμύθι.

τι έχει δείξει:
1)εχει δειξει ανοιχτό ενα μικρο κουτί με μπαταρία μαγνησίου που γυρίζει ενα μοτεράκι ουτε μισό βατ,
2)εχει δειξει ενα μεγαλύτερο κλειστό κουτί που αναβει μερικές λάμπες με ινβερτερ αλλα δεν δειχνει τι έχει μέσα -θα μπορουσε να εχει μπαταρίες μολύβδου,
3)εχει δειξει την καυση του υδρογονου-οξυγόνου όπως μπορειτε να δειτε σε εκατοντάδες βιντεο στο γιουτουμπ.
τα αέρια που καιει δεν ειναι σίγουρο πως τα παράγει απο διάσπαση του νερου με συχνότητες, αυτό δεν το διαπίστωσε κανεις.

κατα τα αλλα ο Π.Ζωγραφος ειναι "εφευρέτης" που οι κατασκευές του δεν θα βγουν ποτέ στην παραγωγη,
ειναι πιθανό να πεθάνει κάποτε, το έργο του να χαθει, και μετά να λένε χάσαμε τον θεο της ελευθερης ενέργειας...
το κέρδος του ειναι η μεγαλη δημοσιότητα που απέκτησε, οι άνθρωποι θα διαβάζουν στο δίκτυο γι αυτόν 
στα χιλιάδες αποτελέσματα που βγαινουν οταν ψαχνει καποιος το όνομα του στο δίκτυο.

----------


## mtzag

Εγω ειμαι σιγουρος 100% οτι το κοστος ανα kwh που βγαζει η μπαταρια του ειναι τουλαχιστον πανω απο 50% απο την τιμη που δινει η δεη.
Στη μπαταρια του η kwh κοστιζει πανω απο 20 λεπτα... χωρις να βαζουμε το κοστος κατασκευης της.

----------


## kostas30

οποιος εχει γνωρισει η γνωριζει προσωπικα  αυτον τον (κυριο) Πετρο ζωγραφο απλα θα γελαγε με ολα αυτα που παρουσιαζει και ξεροντας ποσο? μ@....ς ειναι......... Αρε ΜΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΚΡΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΙΝΕΙΣ

ΜΙΚΡΟΚΥΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ  ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΕΣ   ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ :Lol:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## Thansavv

Είδα λοιπόν κι εγώ το βίντεο του κ. Ζωγράφου για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου με ελάχιστο κόστος. Την μπίλια με το ειδικό υλικό που κοστίζει 7€ δεν είδα μέσα στο δοχείο. Ούτε κατάλαβα τι είναι ο κάθετος ταλαντωτής που δεν πρέπει να κουνηθεί ούτε να ανοιχθεί (42:54). Παρατήρησα ότι έχει 98% like στο βίντεο (ανησυχώ...).
Πέφτει και σε πολλές αντιφάσεις. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι πιστεύουν ότι ο κ. Ζωγράφος πρέπει να πάρει βραβείο Νομπελ για την εφεύρεσή του, πόσοι πιστεύουν ότι θα αδικηθεί και θα τον φάνε τα συμφέροντα, και πόσοι πιστεύουν ότι θα στρίψει δια του αρραβώνος και με ελαφριά πηδηματάκια (μαζί με το δικηγόρο)... Νομίζετε ότι σαν λαός είμαστε εύπιστοι?

----------


## Panoss

Εύπιστοι δεν ξέρω, πάντως είμαστε (κατά δική μας ομολογία) ο εξυπνότερος λαός στον κόσμο.
Όλα εμείς τα ανακαλύψαμε. Κι όταν λέμε "εμείς"...εννοούμε οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοί μας με τους οποίους μας συνδέει, ως γνωστόν, στενή συγγένεια.

Φτάνουν αυτά;

Τώρα...επειδή εμείς δεν καταλαβαίνουμε αυτά που λέει ο κος Ζωγράφος...σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι και σωστά;
Και τον Γαλιλαίο στην εποχή του δεν τον καταλαβαίνανε...
Άρα είναι μπροστά..πολύ μπροστά...μαζί τους κι ο Μάκης κι ο seismic που τον καταλαβαίνουνε...

----------


## midakos

Αν αυτή η φλόγα είναι από υδρογόνο, εγώ κινούμαι τρώγοντας γκαζόν...
Αυτή η φλόγα είναι μίξη οξυγόνου με κάποιο κοινό εύφλεκτο αέριο (π.χ. προπάνιο, βουτάνιο, ασετιλίνη(αν και δεν νομίζω έτσι όπως την βλέπω))

----------


## kostas30

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw8w5I6HbFc

----------


## kostas30

Καταλαβενουμε πολυ καλα τι λεει ο (κυριος) ζωγραφος   μ@λ@κιες..........

----------


## seismic

Όταν βλέπω αεροπλάνο μου έρχεται να σας την κάνω!  :Smile: 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον Τσίπρα... την γενοκτονία των εφευρετών πως την βλέπει?  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw8w5I6HbFc



Ο τύπος χρησιμοποιεί ηλεκτροκόλληση για να το τροφοδοτήσει η κάνω λάθος?  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## seismic

> Εγώ πάντως, αν και λίγο δύσπιστος στην αρχή, πλέον πιστεύω πως ο Πέτρος, αν δεν τον χτυπήσουν τα μεγάλα εβραϊκά συμφέροντα, θα αναδειχθεί σε μεγαλύτερο επιστήμονα και από τον Αϊνστάιν!
> Ο τύπος είναι αλλού! Κατασκεύασε αυτό που θα λύσει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη μια για πάντα και μπράβο του!!!
> Έμαθα πως μετά από αυτό προχωρά την επόμενη εφεύρεσή του:
> Παραγωγή άπειρου νερού από ρεύμα!!!
> Θα βάζεις στην πρώτη συσκευή ένα ποτήρι νερό, θα παράγει άπειρο ρεύμα που θα τροφοδοτεί τη δεύτερη συσκευή που θα παράγει άπειρο νερό!
> Έχει λύσει με αυτές τις δύο συσκευές πέρα από το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα και το πρόβλημα της λειψυδρίας του πλανήτη!
> Ελπίζω μόνο να τον αφήσουν τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα...
> Όμως πιστεύω πως θα τα ξεπεράσει, γιατί πέρα από το ότι έχει από πίσω του τον Μάκη που έχει αποδείξει πως δεν μασάει από τέτοια, τον στηρίζει και θα τον χρηματοδοτήσει ο Αρτέμης Σώρας.
> Μιλάμε για απίστευτα κεφάλαια, που μπορούν να ξεπεράσουν όλα τα εμπόδια!



Αν έχεις μία ανεμογεννήτρια που παράγει ρεύμα με ένα αιρκοντίσιον ή έναν αφυγραντήρα παράγεις νερό από την ατμόσφαιρα! [IMG]file:///C:\Users\6E12~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01  \clip_image001.gif[/IMG] Όταν γεμίσεις την δεξαμενή με νερό, με έναν αυτοματισμό μπορείς να γεμίζεις μπαταρίες για να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις για τον αφυγραντήρα όταν έχει άπνοια. 
Αυτή είναι μία εφεύρεση που είναι προιόν και κάνει μεγάλες μπίζνες στην Αφρική.
Συμμετείχα στην πρώτη έκθεση ευρεσιτεχνιών που έγινε στο Περιστέρι. Εκεί είχα γνωρίσει τους εφευρέτες και την πατέντα τους. ( Ανεμογεννήτρια παραγωγής νερού 
http://www.ecotimes.gr/2423/%CE%BD%C...%CE%B5%CE%BD%C  E%BD%CE%AE%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B1%CF%82-%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%B5%CE%AF/

----------


## Panoss

seismic, είσαι πολύ μπροστά και τέτοια μυαλά δεν πρέπει να χάνονται.
Έχει σκεφτεί ποτέ την πιθανότητα να ψυχθείς ώστε να σε χαρεί και στο μέλλον η ανθρωπότητα;
Σκέψου το.

----------


## leosedf

Χαχαχαχα! Παράγει νερό? Μάλλον εννοείς αφαιρεί το νερό από τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα.
ΙΔΙΩΣ στην πολύ υγρή ατμόσφαιρα της ερήμου πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο χιτ. αχαχχαχαχα

----------


## seismic

> seismic, είσαι πολύ μπροστά και τέτοια μυαλά δεν πρέπει να χάνονται.
> Έχει σκεφτεί ποτέ την πιθανότητα να ψυχθείς ώστε να σε χαρεί και στο μέλλον η ανθρωπότητα;
> Σκέψου το.



 Αν εφαρμόσουν αυτά που λέω θα με χαίρονται και τώρα και στο μέλλον.

----------


## seismic

> Χαχαχαχα! Παράγει νερό? Μάλλον εννοείς αφαιρεί το νερό από τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα.
> ΙΔΙΩΣ στην πολύ υγρή ατμόσφαιρα της ερήμου πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο χιτ. αχαχχαχαχα



 Ακριβώς !!! Όμως αυτός το σκέφτηκε όχι εμείς όχι αυτός που εφηύρε τον αφυγραντήρα.

----------


## Panoss

> Αν εφαρμόσουν αυτά που λέω θα με χαίρονται και τώρα και στο μέλλον.



Είσαι μπροστά από την εποχή σου οπότε δεν θα σε πιστεύουν... :Sad: 
Κρίμα δεν είναι να την πατήσεις όπως ο Γαλιλαίος, ο κος Ζωγράφος και άλλοι μεγάλοι;

----------


## Spark

εκτος θέματος ειμαστε, ποιος παράγει *ηλεκτρικη* ενέργεια; αυτους να δουμε.

περι ανεμων και υδατων ειδαμε

----------


## seismic

> Είσαι μπροστά από την εποχή σου οπότε δεν θα σε πιστεύουν...
> Κρίμα δεν είναι να την πατήσεις όπως ο Γαλιλαίος, ο κος Ζωγράφος και άλλοι μεγάλοι;



Μπα θα χαλάσουν πολύ ρεύμα για πάρτη μου...δεν θα το κάνουν..

----------


## midakos

Πως γίνεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις αφυγραντήρα στην έρημο για να παράγεις νερό, θα τρελαθούμε??
Σε λίγο θα ακούσω ότι οι εσκιμόοι στους -50 χρησιμοποιούν κλιματιστικό για να ζεσταθούν...

----------


## Panoss

> Μπα θα χαλάσουν πολύ ρεύμα για πάρτη μου...δεν θα το κάνουν..



Χάρη στον κο Ζωγράφο, ένα πράγμα είναι τζάμπα - άφθονο: το ρεύμα.
Οπότε σου φτιάχνει μια μίνι - φορητή έκδοση κι είσαι κομπλέ!

----------


## midakos

> Χάρη στον κο Ζωγράφο, ένα πράγμα είναι τζάμπα - άφθονο: το ρεύμα.
> Οπότε σου φτιάχνει μια μίνι - φορητή έκδοση κι είσαι κομπλέ!



Φαντάζομαι την φορητή του έκδοση:
Αντλία ψεκασμού πλάτης(σαν αυτές που ψεκάζουν τα δέντρα), μεταποιημένη με μια κεραία γιάγκι (η όπως αλλιώς την είπε δεν ξέρω) στον πάτο, ηλεκτρόδια θα κατεβαίνουν από την κορυφή του δοχείου, τα κουτιά θα τα μικρύνει και θα τα χωρέσει όλα σε ένα τσαντάκι μέσης, και απ τ' @@ σου στο τέλος θα κρέμονται 2 καλώδια εξόδου...
Θα λείψω για λίγο καιρό, πάω να κατοχυρώσω την πατέντα μην μου την κλέψουν...

----------


## Panoss

> και απ τ' @@ σου στο τέλος θα κρέμονται 2 καλώδια εξόδου...



 :Lol: 
Κι αν γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο;  :W00t:

----------


## midakos

Καλά ολόκληρη πατέντα και θα αφήσουμε την έξοδο ανασφάλιστη??? για ποιους μας πέρασες... Θα έχει και ISO η πατέντα, χώρια το CE που περιλαμβάνει γειωμένα όλα τα μεταλλικά (σκουλαρίκια, λάμες από εγχείρηση κλπ) αλλά και κρεμαστά (δεν χρειάζεται να επεκταθώ νομίζω!!) μέρη...!!

----------

picdev (10-11-15)

----------


## Spiroslouis

> ...
> Είμαι ο μόνος που έγραψα paper δωρεάν! ( λόγο κάπιταλ κοντρόλ )
> Μια σοβαρή απορία για τα citation
> Στα άλλα φόρουμ με έχουν τρελάνει για την σπουδαιότητά του citation όταν γράφεις ένα paper.
> Στα επιστημονικά περιοδικά δεν υπάρχει δείκτης που να δείχνει την σοβαρότητα ενός θέματος? Διαβάζω εκεί μέσα για μανταλάκια και για διαστημόπλοια. Τα μανταλάκια μπορεί να έχουν 10 citation και τα διαστημόπλοια κανένα. Φυσικό δεν είναι αυτό αφού όλοι ξέρουν τα μανταλάκια και κανένας σχεδόν από διαστημόπλοια?



οφφ-τοπικ - Σχετικά με τα paper
 *Spoiler:*       
Η δημοσίευση είναι κανονικά σοβαρή. Το βάρος της σοβαρότητας μιας δημοσίευσης πέφτει στο περιοδικό. Γι' αυτό υπάρχουν κριτές! Τα σοβαρά περιοδικά είναι σοβαρά γιατί ελέγχουν τις δημοσιεύσεις!(παίρνουν και feedback από την κοινότητα κτλ)

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση το αντικείμενο που ασχολείσαι να μην υπάρχει έξω. Μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο δημοφιλές - ή εσύ δεν ξέρεις τις ομάδες που ασχολούνται. Άρα αν είναι καλό αυτό που έκανες(άρα και εξελίξιμο ή/και κρίσιμο) θα έχει πολλά citations.(ΌΧΙ SELF-CITATIONS!!) Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θέματα που δεν είχανε προχωρήσει πριν 10 χρόνια, τα κυνηγάνε τώρα για να βγάλουνε paper.

Επιπλέον μετράει το h-index που έχεις.(ίσως και ο ποιο καταλυτικός παράγοντας) Φυσικά μετράει και το ποιος θα στο δημοσιεύσει. Άλλο π.χ. να τα δημοσιεύω στο περιοδικό της σχολής μου και άλλο στο IEEE.

Btw τουλάχιστον με τα πρότυπα ενός καλού περιοδικού το σχετικό "paper" που έδωσες είναι απλά άθλιο.(όχι στην ουσία του περιεχόμενου - δεν το ξέρω δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω) Δίνεις αναφορές στον εαυτό σου, αναφορές στο youtube, σε μια εικόνα σε ένα site..Δεν έχεις στοίχιση σε δύο στήλες ανά σελίδα και άλλα πολλά. Αν θες να κάνεις paper σωστά, μελέτα paper σωστά. Το συγκεκριμένο σαν έκθεση ιδεών μου μοιάζει παρά με paper σοβαρής μελέτης.

Στα λέω φιλικά αυτά. Δεν είναι σκοπός μου να σε θύξω. Όταν όμως λέμε paper εννούμε κάτι σοβαρό - σωστά γραμμένο και το κυριότερο ΝΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ(αποδεδηγμένα, όχι του τύπου _δεν μπορώ γιατί καταλαβαίνετε_ κτλ..)!

----------


## seismic

Ρε μανία να με βραχυκυκλώσετε? Εγώ ένα μπορώ να κάνω....να πακτώσω τον Ζωγράφο να μην μας την κάνει αργότερα.  :Biggrin:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Σε λίγο θα ακούσω ότι οι εσκιμόοι στους -50 χρησιμοποιούν κλιματιστικό για να ζεσταθούν...



Το επόμενο project του Ζωγράφου  :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

> Πως γίνεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις αφυγραντήρα στην έρημο για να παράγεις νερό, θα τρελαθούμε??
> Σε λίγο θα ακούσω ότι οι εσκιμόοι στους -50 χρησιμοποιούν κλιματιστικό για να ζεσταθούν...



στην έρημο δεν έχει 0% υγρασία. οπότε από την στιγμή που υπάρχει έστω και 1% άρα δεν είναι αδύνατον. το αν συμφέρει ενεργειακά είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο αλλά δεν είναι αδύνατον.
το ίδιο ισχύ και στο κλιματιστικό στον βόρειο πόλο. το αν συμφέρει ενεργειακά ή με αντικατάσταση ας πούμε το φρέον με άζωτο (λέω πχ εγώ δεν ξέρω τη άλλο) δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν γίνετε άσχετα το αν συμφέρει.

----------


## midakos

Εγω απο μια ημεριδα της daikin για αντλιες θερμοτητας θυμαμαι μεχρι -30 περιπου μας ειχε πει μπορουν να δουλεψουν (και εννοειται οχι ολες) 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A536 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

picdev (11-11-15)

----------


## vasilllis

> Εγω απο μια ημεριδα της daikin για αντλιες θερμοτητας θυμαμαι μεχρι -30 περιπου μας ειχε πει μπορουν να δουλεψουν (και εννοειται οχι ολες) 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A536 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Οι συγκεκριμενες αντλιες(και ολες βεβαια μιας και αυτο το σκοπο εχουν) με το συγκεκριμενο αεριο.ΠΟιος λεει οτι αν μπει αλλο ψυκτικο μεσο δεν θα φτασει -50 ή και παρακατω?

----------


## midakos

Σιγουρα, απλα μιλαω για την συγκεκριμενη συγχρονη τεχνολογια... Δεν μπορω να βλεπω τοσο μπροστα, καθως δεν λεγομαι Πετρος Ζωγραφος!!!

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A536 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lynx

πρίν λίγο το βρήκα...

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...iskevi?ref=yfp

τι συμβαίνει;; γιατί επιμένουν τόσο στο zougla.gr ένας καθηγητής γιατί να ρισκάρει
να λέει τέτοια πράγματα;;

----------


## nestoras

> Εγω απο μια ημεριδα της daikin για αντλιες θερμοτητας θυμαμαι μεχρι -30 περιπου μας ειχε πει μπορουν να δουλεψουν (και εννοειται οχι ολες) 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A536 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk







> Οι συγκεκριμενες αντλιες(και ολες βεβαια μιας και αυτο το σκοπο εχουν) με το συγκεκριμενο αεριο.ΠΟιος λεει οτι αν μπει αλλο ψυκτικο μεσο δεν θα φτασει -50 ή και παρακατω?



Το "δουλεύω" στους -50 βαθμούς μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι από -50 που έχει έξω το κάνω -45 μέσα, δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι θα ζεσταθώ κιόλας!

Και στην τελική, από που θα μαζέψει τη θερμική ενέργεια η εξωτερική μονάδα για να τη μεταφέρει μέσα όταν λόγω πολύ χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας αυτή είναι ελάχιστη έξω;

----------


## leosedf

> πρίν λίγο το βρήκα...
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...iskevi?ref=yfp
> 
> τι συμβαίνει;; γιατί επιμένουν τόσο στο zougla.gr ένας καθηγητής γιατί να ρισκάρει
> να λέει τέτοια πράγματα;;



Ναι μου το έστειλε ένας φίλος πριν.
Δηλαδή από όλο το γρκούπ επιστημόνων που είχε έρθει εκείνη την ημέρα ΕΝΑΣ το βρήκε συναρπαστικό?

----------


## midakos

> Το "δουλεύω" στους -50 βαθμούς μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι από -50 που έχει έξω το κάνω -45 μέσα, δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι θα ζεσταθώ κιόλας!
> 
> Και στην τελική, από που θα μαζέψει τη θερμική ενέργεια η εξωτερική μονάδα για να τη μεταφέρει μέσα όταν λόγω πολύ χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας αυτή είναι ελάχιστη έξω;



Θεωρητικά, μέχρι το σημείο του απόλυτου 0 σε Kelvin, δηλαδή -273 βαθμούς κελσίου, υπάρχει θερμότητα. Βέβαια για να την εκμεταλευτείς θα πρέπει να έχεις και τα κατάλληλα μέσα, καθώς με τα μέχρι τώρα γνωστά μέσα δεν γίνεται ούτε στους -50

----------


## lynx

> Ναι μου το έστειλε ένας φίλος πριν.




δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που γίνεται και δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ οτι ήμαστε έτσι σαν 
κοινωνία, γι'αυτο και πάντα ξαφνιάζομαι και μου κάνουν εντύπωση διάφορα τέτοια.

πάντως τα δικά μου συμπεράσματα τα έβγαλα μόνος μου παρακολουθώντας
το video της εκπομπής και δεν επηρεάστηκα ιδιαίτερα απο οτι έχουν γραφτεί
σε αυτό το thread

άρα  ή ο δάσκαλος είναι πονηρός ή εμείς ξέρουμε πιο πολλά απο το δάσκαλο
ή κάτι τρίτο.

αυτοί όμως οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι ο leosedf ο lynx και η υπόλοιπη παρέα...
αυτοί δίνουν πτυχία ή υπογράφουν γι'αυτα άρα είναι σοβαρό!!

----------


## midakos

Κοίτα, για μένα υπάρχουν λογιών και λογιών καθηγητάδες.
Είναι αυτοί που έχουν βαθιά γνώση του αντικειμένου τους, και είναι επιφυλακτικοί προς κάθε επιστημονική άποψη που εκφράζουν, 
και είναι και μερικοί παπαρούπες που ότι και να τους πεις το πιστεύουν, γιατί απλά βαριούνται να το μελετήσουν ή μπορεί να μην έχουν και το επίπεδο γνώσεων για να παρακολουθήσουν το θέμα.

----------


## nestoras

Το ότι κάποιοι καθηγητές δίνουν πτυχία ή εξετάζουν φοιτητές δεν έχει να κάνει καθόλου με τις γνώσεις τους στο αντικείμενο. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις ευνοήθηκαν από τις πολιτικές συνθήκες και από τις γνωριμίες και μπήκαν σε κάποια θέση πολύ ηψυλότερων απαιτήσεων...

----------


## lynx

διαβάσατε στο λινκ που έδωσα τι υποτίθεται είπε ο καθηγητής? οτι "εφαρμόζονται όλοι οι νόμοι 
και οι κανόνες που έχουν ήδη διδαχθεί στα πανεπιστήμια" 

δηλαδή αυτός/αυτοί πιστεύουν οτι τα διδάχθηκαν οτι στραβό μπορεί να υπάρχει στο βίντεο!  :Unsure:  
εντάξει τι να πεις.. πάντως φιλότιμη η προσπάθεια σας να δώσετε μια εξηγήση.

----------


## pstratos

και επειδή πάλι ακουμπήσατε τα δικά μας χωράφια. Οι εσκιμώοι χρησιμοποιούν κύλο CO2, όπως και πολύ βιομηχανικοί κύκλοι. Ακόμα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείσεις και κύκλο αμωνίας (το κάνουν στον IIS αλλά εχεις σοβαρά θέματα επικυνδυνότητας). Τέλος ένα κυβικό μέτρο αέρα στη Σαχάρα έχει πιο πολλά γραμμάρια νερού από ενα κυβικό μέτρο αέρα ενώς βροχερού πρωινού στην Θράκη! -το υπολογιστικό κομμάτι στην πρόοδο του Δεκεμβρίου  :Wink: -

----------


## aristidis540

έχουν λυθεί εδώ και καιρό αυτά τα θέματα, τι ψάχνουν πάλι... :Rolleyes: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UiypdQ9zss

----------


## aporiess

ΥΠΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ Η ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ. 

 Αφού εξηγήσαμε την σπουδαιότητα της συσκευής, η οποία με υδρόλυση μπορεί να παράγει ηλεκτρισμό, οξυγόνο και υδρογόνο με ελάχιστο κόστος, στο τέλος προτείναμε την επέμβαση της πολιτείας, ώστε οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις της χώρας μας να προστατέψουν τον επιστήμονα, την εφεύρεση και την πατέντα, καθώς και να χρηματοδοτήσουν την εργαστηριακή έρευνα σε ειδικά προστατευμένους χώρους του στρατού.
  Όπερ και εγένετο!
 Στην τελευταία εκπομπή του δημοσιογράφου Μάκη Τριανταφυλλόπουλου "Κίτρινος Τύπος" (βίντεο της οποίας παραθέτουμε πιο κάτω), ανακοινώνεται ότι το Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας και ο υπουργός Πάνος Καμμένος, αφού συναντήθηκαν με την ομάδα Ζωγράφου, έγινε παρουσίαση της εφεύρεσης ενώπιον των επιτελών του στρατεύματος και ειδικών στρατιωτικών επιστημόνων.
 Από κοινού αποφάσισαν την κήρυξη της πατέντας ως στρατιωτικού μυστικού (στρατιωτική πατέντα), όπου αυτομάτως εμπίπτει σε ειδική κατηγορία προστασίας παγκοσμίως. Το στρατιωτικό μυστικό, τελεί πλέον υπό την προστασία του στρατεύματος, καθώς και ολόκληρη η ερευνητική ομάδα. Θα τους παρασχεθεί ειδικός προστατευμένος χώρος για τις έρευνες και το κόστος θα καλύπτεται πλέον από κονδύλια του ΥΕΘΑ. 
 Επίσης η δρομολόγηση της παγκόσμιας κατοχύρωσης της πατέντας ως "στρατιωτικής", αναλαμβάνεται από το στρατό και το κράτος. 
 Στόχος ανακοινώθηκε, ότι είναι η διατήρηση της πατέντας και των δικαιωμάτων της από την ελληνική πολιτεία, ώστε αρχικά να χρησιμοποιηθεί επ' ωφελεία των Ελλήνων πολιτών.
 Ο κ. Ζωγράφος δήλωσε ότι εκχωρεί το 20% των δικαιωμάτων της πατέντας (χρήματα δηλαδή) , στις Ελληνικές Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις.
 Οι εφαρμογές της ανακάλυψης οι οποίες θα προκύψουν, είναι ασύλληπτα πολλές και εξόχως σημαντικές. Είναι ικανές να ανατρέψουν εκ βάθρων ολόκληρο το παγκόσμιο σύστημα εξουσίας το οποίο στηρίζεται στην οικονομία των πετρελαίων και την ενέργεια, ενώ προσφέρονται από μια αστείρευτη πηγή ύλης (το νερό), με απόλυτη προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, αφού ακόμα και ένας βενζινοκινητήρας που λειτουργεί με υδρογόνο, μπορεί να να καθαρίζει (αντί να μολύνει) το περιβάλλον!
 Ωστόσο το εγχείρημα εμπεριέχει τεράστιους κινδύνους, αφού αν και σωτήριο για την ανθρωπότητα και την οικολογία, είναι καταστρεπτικό για τον ιστό της παγκόσμιας εξουσίας, των κυριάρχων της ανθρωπότητας.
 Είναι βέβαιο ότι οι παγκόσμιοι εξουσιαστές, δεν πρόκειται να υποδεχθούν θετικά αυτή την εξέλιξη.
 Ήδη τα συστημικά μέσα (ΜΜΕ) τηρούν απόλυτη σιγή για την εφεύρεση!
 Ακόμη κι αν δεν μπορέσουν τελικά να "εξαφανίσουν" την εφεύρεση με τον εφευρέτη, θα επιχειρήσουν να χειραγωγήσουν την πατέντα, ώστε να την εκμεταλλευτούν αντίστοιχα όπως μέχρι τώρα εκμεταλλεύονταν τους φυσικούς ενεργειακούς πόρους.
 Εκεί είναι που το Ελληνικό κράτος θα πρέπει να αντισταθεί και να διεκδικήσει, αντί να υποταχθεί στην δύναμη των ισχυρών και να παραδώσει προδοτικά την τεχνογνωσία.
 Είναι ευκαιρία (ίσως και  ιστορικά μοναδική) η χώρα μας να πρωτοστατήσει και πάλι, δίνοντας τα φώτα της στον παγκόσμιο πολιτισμό, με την λύση που καταφέρνει ταυτόχρονα:
 -να καταλύσει την κυριαρχία των ισχυρών κοσμοκρατόρων που διεξάγουν αιματηρούς πολέμους για να ελέγχουν τα αποθέματα υδρογονανθράκων,
 -να σταματήσει η μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος και τη τοξικότητα που επιβαρύνει την φύση και την υγεία μας, από την καύση των υδρογονανθράκων,
 -να αρθεί η ανισότητα μεταξύ των λαών στην διάθεση των ενεργειακών πηγών, ώστε ο κάθε άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη να έχει πρόσβαση στην φθηνή ενέργεια,
 -να προωθήσει την επιστήμη της φυσικής και την τεχνολογία, σε μια σειρά νέων ανακαλύψεων και εφαρμογών που θα ακολουθήσουν,
 -και τελικά να αποδείξει για μια ακόμα φορά, ότι το ελληνικό πνεύμα είναι αυτό που έδωσε και συνεχίζει να παράγει ΦΩΣ αμόλυντο και ευεργετικό! 
 Δεν χρειάζεται πακτωλός δισεκατομμυρίων και χιλιάδες επιστημόνων για να προχωρήσει η επιστήμη και η ανθρωπότητα, όταν μιλάμε για ελληνικά μυαλά. 
 Ένας απλός και μόνος Πέτρος Ζωγράφος, αρκεί για να τινάξει το επιστημονικό κατεστημένο στον αέρα. Δώσε προσοχή στο βιντεκάκι που ακολουθεί, τις ηθικές αξίες που προσπαθεί να περάσει ο κ. Ζωγράφος στους παρευρισκόμενους και τους τηλεθεατές, αλλά ο δημοσιογράφος διαρκώς τον διακόπτει. Αναφέρεται στον "Νομοθέτη" που δημιούργησε τους φυσικούς νόμους! Διακηρύττει την αγάπη του για την Ελλάδα, τους Έλληνες και το περιβάλλον. Αναφέρεται στην διάσωση του πλανήτη και της ανθρωπότητας.
 Τι λέτε, αυτός ο αδύνατος μουστακαλής άνδρας με το "μισότρελο" παρουσιαστικό, ο αγνός και ευφυέστατος επιστήμων, είναι αλωμένος από την νεοελληνική κουλτούρα ή μήπως αποτελεί ένα τρανό παράδειγμα ότι υπάρχει ακόμα το ελληνικό γονίδιο σε πολλούς από εμάς, ικανό να αλλάξει τον ρου της ανθρώπινης ιστορίας;

----------


## leosedf

Κωλοκύθια τούμπανα. Τρώει φράγκα από τους οπαδούς του ψεκάσματος.

----------


## nestoras

> ΥΠΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ Η ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ. 
>  .........



Καλά είναι όταν βάζουμε "κλεμμένα" κατεβατά από το ίντερνετ να αναφέρουμε και τις πηγές μας...

----------


## lepouras

άντε και να υποθέσουμε ότι είναι πραγματικότητα όσα λέγονται για την εφεύρεση. τώρα που την έχωσε στον στρατό αν πρώτα είχε 50% πιθανότητα να θαφτεί, εξαφανιστεί, ξεφτιλιστεί, τώρα έχει 99% πιθανότητα όπως συνέβη και σε τόσα άλλα στρατιωτικά κατασκευάσματα. και δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει και τίποτα πια σε περίπτωση που δει ότι πάει για θάψιμο, πούλημα, χάρισμα(με το αζημίωτο) σε άλλους, και σκεφτεί να την δώσει δωρεάν παντού(πχ στο ίντερνετ έτσι για σπάσιμο), γιατί θα δικαστεί για διαρροή στρατιωτικού μυστικού και κλάψε ζωγράφε.
και κλάμα η κυρία που θα την δει να μιζαδωροπουλιέται ξαφνικά αλλού και θα πρέπει να το βουλώσει κιόλας.

----------


## SV1JRT

> ΥΠΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ Η ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ.



Ε, ρε τι *ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ* που υπάρχουν και λυμαίνονται τα κρατικά κονδύλια ......
Αν πιάσουμε και την "*Infosolutions*", καταλαβαίνεις τι βδέλλες πληρώνει τόσα χρόνια ο _ΒΛΑΚΑΣ_ Έλληνας !!!

.

----------


## picdev

*εταιρεία φάντασμα έκανε συμβόλαιο  1εκ ευρώ με τη ΝΔ*  μάλιστα τη πρότειναν 8 "ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΟΙ" της ΝΔ , ενώ η εταιρεία φάντασμα έχει κάνει χρυσά συμβόλαια με τη ΝΔ .
Ρε αντωνάκη η ομάδα αλήθειας τα βγάζει αυτά ? το λέω για τον δικό μας αντώνη ο Σαμαράς τους ξέρει 





> *Οι άνθρωποι πίσω από την INFOSOLUTIONS*
> 
>                                      Οι επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες των δύο εταιρειών της  ομόρρυθμης εταιρείας με μία γρήγορη αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ, υποδεικνύουν  ότι:
>                                      Ο Αθανάσιος Κλωνάρης διατηρεί την "INFINITY ΕΠΕ" (στην οποία ανήκει η INFOSOLUTIONS) στη Γλυφάδα.
>                                      Αυτή η εταιρεία έχει στο βιογραφικό της έργα εκατοντάδων  ευρώ στην Περιφέρεια Θεσσαλίας, τον ΕΛΟΤ και το Επιμελητήριο  Δωδεκανήσου, ενώ η σημαντικότερη δουλειά της ήταν η σύμβαση με την  Γενική Γραμματεία στο Μαξίμου, επί πρωθυπουργίας Σαμαρά, αντί αμοιβής  σχεδόν 4.500 ευρώ.
>                                      Η Ελένη Τυρμάκη από το 2006 και έως τον 2011 διατηρούσε την  δεύτερη εταιρεία "INFOLEARNING SERVICES" η οποία διοργάνωνε επιμορφωτικά  σεμινάρια.
> *Πιο αναλυτικά:*
> 
>                                      Συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα έγγραφα της Γενικής  Γραμματείας του Πρωθυπουργού, από τον Ιανουάριο του 2014 μέχρι τις αρχές  του 2015 είχε αναλάβει, ύστερα από την υπογραφή σχετικού συμφωνητικού  (που υπέγραψε ο τότε προϊστάμενος του γραφείου Διοίκησης και Οργάνωσης  του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου, Δημήτρης Κανελλόπουλος), την τεχνική υποστήριξη του  Μεγάρου Μαξίμου και την προστασία της πρωθυπουργικής έδρας από  επιθέσεις hackers.

----------


## leosedf

ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.

----------


## Spiroslouis

> Κωλοκύθια τούμπανα. Τρώει φράγκα από τους οπαδούς του ψεκάσματος.





Προς το παρών ο μόνος που βεβαιώνει την ορθότητα τον όσο λέει, είναι αυτός που τα λέει..αα και ένα blog από κάποιον "λύκιο"..(εδώ κλαίω)

----------


## aporiess

> Κωλοκύθια τούμπανα. Τρώει φράγκα από τους οπαδούς του ψεκάσματος.



Απατη ειναι?

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ λέω ναι, οι άλλοι νομίζουν ότι απόκτησαν δωρεάν ενέργεια.

----------


## Spark

> Απατη ειναι?



οχι δεν ειναι απάτη, το σύστημα του Ζωγραφου λειτουργει γι αυτο εντυπωσιάζει και προβληματίζει τον κόσμο, όμως,,,
δεν ειναι κατι που θα προσφερει φθηνη ενέργεια με μεγαλη ισχυ στους ανθρωπους.

*επειδη ακόμα δεν εχει ερευνηθει ο τρόπος λειτουργιας του δεν γνωρίζουμε τον βαθμο απόδοσης και εαν οι ισχυρισμοι για τους μικροκυματικους ταλαντωτες αληθευουν.
*
μακάρι να κάνω λαθος, να ειναι ενα πρωτότυπο και χρήσιμο σύστημα, εγω δεν θα έκανα επένδυση σε αυτό, 
θα έκανα όμως αναπαραγωγή και δοκιμή αυτου του συστήματος για να βγαλω συμπεράσματα.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ λέω ότι είναι ένα μάτσο σκουπίδια.... :P

----------


## Spark

> Εγώ λέω ότι είναι ένα μάτσο σκουπίδια.... :P



εντάξει ειναι ενέργεια απο σκουπίδια!
εαν το γραφεις συνεχως θα αποθαρρύνεις τους πιθανους επενδυτές. ασε τον ανθρωπο να βγαλει κανα ευρω,,
τωρα που τσίμπησε και ο καμμένος, νομίζει πως προστατευει εθνικό θησαυρό....
καθε πέμπτη ειναι το σηριαλ, αυριο θα δουμε εξελίξεις

----------


## leosedf

O Καημένος νομίζει με αυτό θα τροφοδοτήσει τα αεροπλάνα που θα κυνηγάνε αυτά που τον ψεκάζουν.

----------


## vasilllis

Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω.εχει κανει τέτοια σπουδαία έφ εύρεση και δεν μπορεί να βρει την απόδοση της;η το κόστος παραγωγής 1 kwh?

----------


## aporiess

Ο χρονος θα δειξει

----------


## midakos

> Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω.εχει κανει τέτοια σπουδαία έφ εύρεση και δεν μπορεί να βρει την απόδοση της;η το κόστος παραγωγής 1 kwh?




Μάλλον επειδή μπορεί να μετρήσει τον βαθμό απόδοσης αλλά και το κόστος της kWh
γι αυτό δεν το αναφέρει...

----------


## lynx

μπορώ να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτηση;;

στο 24' λέει οτι _"o φούρνος μικροκυμάτων δεν έχει μικροκυματικούς ταλαντωτές.... μα είναι άσχετοι!"_

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...lazi-ton-kosmo

εγώ ήξερα αυτό:
*
"The magnetron is an oscillator         where electrons are emitted from a hot cathode and whirl past resonant cavities which are         part of the anode at speeds that generate microwave energy"*

τι έχω καταλάβει λάθος λοιπόν;;

αν δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος, πόσο πρέπει να ανησυχώ για την χώρα μου αν όντως η κυβέρνηση και ο στρατός 
τον έχει πάρει στα σοβαρά;;


Δεν ρωταω για το χαβαλέ θέλω να διαβάσω απαντήσεις...

----------


## Spark

να μια απάντηση:
ενδιαφέρει τον καμμένο και τον στρατό εαν η εφευρεση Ζωγραφου λειτουργει, όμως,,
τους ενδιαφέρει ακόμα και εαν δεν ειναι χρήσιμη για παραγωγή ενέργειας, διότι,,
*αυτο το σήριαλ ειναι ενέργεια* που μπορει να μετατραπει σε κέρδος, μπορει να προσελκύσει το ενδιαφέρον επενδυτων,
μπορει να προκαλει εντυπώσεις, να προκαλει θεαματικότητα και διαφήμηση.

εγω λέω πως ειναι καλό που ο Π.Ζωγράφος προσπαθει με τον τρόπο του να πετυχει αξιοποίηση και προβολή,
εχω γράψει ξανά πως μου ειναι συμπαθης χαρακτήρας, άσχετα με το αν η εφευρεση του ειναι αυτό ή εκεινο.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Δεν ρωταω για το χαβαλέ θέλω να διαβάσω απαντήσεις...



Για χαβαλέ είναι το θέμα, αφού μιλάμε για χαβαλέδες  :Tongue2: 
Απλά θέλει να πει (από όσα κατάλαβα γιατί σαν ψεύτης που είναι λέει ασυναρτησίες μπερδεύοντας τα ψέματά του, το έκανε από παλιά αυτό και γι΄ αυτό δεν μπορούσε εύκολα να πιάσει κάποιον κορόιδο), πως η δική του τεχνολογία στους ταλαντωτές δεν έχει σχέση με τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων.

----------


## bchris

> να μια απάντηση:
> ενδιαφέρει τον καμμένο και τον στρατό εαν η εφευρεση Ζωγραφου λειτουργει, όμως,,
> τους ενδιαφέρει ακόμα και εαν δεν ειναι χρήσιμη για παραγωγή ενέργειας, διότι,,
> *αυτο το σήριαλ ειναι ενέργεια* που μπορει να μετατραπει σε κέρδος, μπορει να προσελκύσει το ενδιαφέρον επενδυτων,
> μπορει να προκαλει εντυπώσεις, να προκαλει θεαματικότητα και διαφήμηση.
> 
> εγω λέω πως *ειναι καλό που ο Π.Ζωγράφος προσπαθει με τον τρόπο του να πετυχει αξιοποίηση και προβολή*,
> εχω γράψει ξανά πως μου ειναι συμπαθης χαρακτήρας, άσχετα με το αν η εφευρεση του ειναι αυτό ή εκεινο.



Καταλαβαινεις βεβαια οτι αυτο μεταφραζεται "ειναι καλο που ο Ζωγραφος προσπαθει *με απατεωνιες* να πετυχει αξιοποηση και προβολη" ετσι?
Υποστηριζεις ενα λαμογιο με αλλα λογια?

----------


## Spark

> Καταλαβαινεις βεβαια οτι αυτο μεταφραζεται "ειναι καλο που ο Ζωγραφος προσπαθει *με απατεωνιες* να πετυχει αξιοποηση και προβολη" ετσι?
> Υποστηριζεις ενα λαμογιο με αλλα λογια?



εγραψα αρκετές φορες πως δεν πιστευω πως ειναι απατεωνας, άλλοι ειναι οι λόγοι που η εφευρεση του δεν θα εχει μελλον. ισως ειναι λιγο παραμυθας, εμένα δεν με χαλάει, δεν θα αγοράσω κάτι απο αυτόν.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82728&page=16&p=736150&viewfull=1  #post736150

----------


## bchris

> εγραψα αρκετές φορες πως δεν πιστευω πως ειναι απατεωνας, άλλοι ειναι οι λόγοι που η εφευρεση του δεν θα εχει μελλον. *ισως ειναι λιγο παραμυθας, εμένα δεν με χαλάει, δεν θα αγοράσω κάτι απο αυτόν.*
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82728&page=16&p=736150&viewfull=1  #post736150



Τωρα μαλιστα! Αντιληφθηκα τον τροπο σκεψης σου.

Ουτε κι εμενα λοιπον με χαλανε οι βιαστες, μιας και δεν εχω μνι.
Τον γειτονα μου τον Βασιλη φανταζομαι δεν τον χαλανε οι παιδοφιλοι, μιας και ειναι ατεκνος...

----------


## Spark

χρηστο διακρίνω εμμονη που έχεις να κατηγοράς ως απατεωνα τον άνθρωπο που δεν σου εχει πουλήσει κατι,
που δεν προσπαθει να σου πουλήσει κάτι, και γράφεις άσχετα με το θέμα για περιπτωσεις βιαστών.

εμένα με ενοχλει η στάση σου οταν μάλιστα αυτος ο άνθρωπος δεν εχει δώσει το κυκλωμα και την μέθοδο του ωστε να την ξερεις εσυ και οι αλλοι για να εχεις άποψη.

*ακόμα δεν εχει ερευνηθει ο τρόπος λειτουργιας του δεν  γνωρίζουμε τον βαθμο απόδοσης και εαν οι ισχυρισμοι για τους  μικροκυματικους ταλαντωτες αληθευουν.

**δεν θα σου απαντήσω ξανά, και μπαινεις και εσυ στην λιστα αγνοησης μου διότι δεν μου αρέσει ο τρόπος σου.
*ναι ξερω σκασιλα σου, και εμένα μεγαλη σκασίλα που έχω στην αγνόηση 20 κακοήθη μελη.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ...*και εαν οι ισχυρισμοι για τους  μικροκυματικους ταλαντωτες αληθευουν.*



Κάποιος που γνωρίζει βασικές αρχές μπορεί να καταλάβει πως δεν αληθεύουν.
Από εκεί ξεκινάμε λοιπόν.
Αν κάποιος υποστηρίζει πως έχει φτιάξει ταλαντωτή στους 300 GΗz ισχύος 300 mw και παίρνει την... 7η αρμονική του, βάζοντας μάλιστα σε αυτή και... notch filter για να μην επηρεάζει τα ασύρματα μικρόφωνα που δουλεύουν στα UHF, ε δε θέλει και πολύ να καταλάβεις πως λέει μαλακίες!
Και ειδικά όταν σε βίντεό του φαίνεται καθαρά πως οι ταλαντωτές αυτοί πέρα από το ότι δεν τροφοδοτούνται με ρεύμα, άρα δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν, είναι κάποιες μονάδες που θυμίζουν μικροκυματικούς ενισχυτές σε κάποιους GHz, 2, 5, 10 το πολύ και καμία σχέση με ταλαντωτή στους 300 GHz.

A και στο αν προσπάθησε να πουλήσει κάτι σε κάποιον, σε μένα ναι!
Φυσικά όχι τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, αλλά καμμένες λυχνίες για καλές. Και όχι μόνο σε μένα, αλλά και σε τουλάχιστον 2-3 άλλους.
Οπότε την απατεωνιά την έχει στο αίμα του...

----------

bchris (26-11-15)

----------


## lynx

> να μια απάντηση:
> ενδιαφέρει τον καμμένο και τον στρατό εαν η εφευρεση Ζωγραφου λειτουργει, όμως,,
> τους ενδιαφέρει ακόμα και εαν δεν ειναι χρήσιμη για παραγωγή ενέργειας, διότι,,
> *αυτο το σήριαλ ειναι ενέργεια* που μπορει να μετατραπει σε κέρδος, μπορει να προσελκύσει το ενδιαφέρον επενδυτων,
> μπορει να προκαλει εντυπώσεις, να προκαλει θεαματικότητα και διαφήμηση.







> Για χαβαλέ είναι το θέμα, αφού μιλάμε για χαβαλέδες 
> Απλά θέλει να πει (από όσα κατάλαβα γιατί σαν ψεύτης που είναι λέει ασυναρτησίες μπερδεύοντας τα ψέματά του, το έκανε από παλιά αυτό και γι΄ αυτό δεν μπορούσε εύκολα να πιάσει κάποιον κορόιδο), πως η δική του τεχνολογία στους ταλαντωτές δεν έχει σχέση με τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων.



δεν υπάρχει επιτροπή να εξετάσει την υπόθεση?? αν όντως είναι υπο την προστασία του κράτους
η κατασκεύη του και αυτός πώς καταλήξε εκεί?? 

δηλαδή η απάντηση που δίνετε στο ερώτημα μου είναι οτι κάθε ανησυχία είναι δικαιλογημένη?

----------


## pstratos

Ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να υποστηρήζει ότι βλακεία θέλει. Αυτό τον κατατάσει ώς γραφικό, χαζό, αγαθό, πανύβλακα, αστοιχείωτο κτλ,κτλ. ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑ! 
 Εμείς οι "γνώστες" οι επιστήμονες, κτλ με την ιδιότητά μας, ώς ηλεκτρονικοί, μηχανικοί, φυσικοί κτλ έχουμε καταρχάς την ΗΘΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ να του εξηγήσουμε / αποδείξουμε βάση της επιστήμης οτι έχει άδικο. Σε δεύτερη φάση έχουμε ξανά ΤΗΝ ΗΘΙΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ να προστατεύσουμε το υπόλοιπο κοινωνικό σύνολο, από τους κινδύνους που απορέουν από τον πρώτο. Αν πχ αυτός δινει -έστω δωρεάν- το "νερό του γραμματικου" και ο άλλος διακόψει την θεραπεία του πιστεύωντας στο θαύμα, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΗ. 

Πότε μηλάμε για απατεώνα?  Αν με δόλιο τρόπο, συμφεροντολογικά, ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ το προιόν του, ΕΝ ΓΝΏΣΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ. 

Ακόμα χειρότερα, στην περίπτωση που καλλούμαστε να υποστηρήξουμε ΓΙΑ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΚΟΠΟΥΣ μια δηθεν εφεύρεση επικαλλούμενοι μάλιστα την επιστημονική μας κατάρτιση (πχ οι θαυματουργοι πυκνωτες εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας που διορθώνουν το συνφ, τις θαυματουργες σόμπες χαλαξία, πάνελ υπερύθρων, αντιδραστήρες ψυχρης σύντηξης νικελίου  και άλλα πράσινα-πιασάρικα). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είμαστε τουλαχιστον επίορκοι (θυμηθείτε οι "επιστήμονες" τον όρκο πριν παραλάβετε το κορνιζαρισμένο κολόχαρτο)

----------


## wavemaster

> Κάποιος που γνωρίζει βασικές αρχές μπορεί να καταλάβει πως δεν αληθεύουν.
> Από εκεί ξεκινάμε λοιπόν.
> Αν κάποιος υποστηρίζει πως έχει φτιάξει ταλαντωτή στους 300 GΗz ισχύος 300 mw και παίρνει την... 7η αρμονική του, βάζοντας μάλιστα σε αυτή και... notch filter για να μην επηρεάζει τα ασύρματα μικρόφωνα που δουλεύουν στα UHF, ε δε θέλει και πολύ να καταλάβεις πως λέει μαλακίες!
> Και ειδικά όταν σε βίντεό του φαίνεται καθαρά πως οι ταλαντωτές αυτοί πέρα από το ότι δεν τροφοδοτούνται με ρεύμα, άρα δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν, είναι κάποιες μονάδες που θυμίζουν μικροκυματικούς ενισχυτές σε κάποιους GHz, 2, 5, 10 το πολύ και καμία σχέση με ταλαντωτή στους 300 GHz.
> 
> A και στο αν προσπάθησε να πουλήσει κάτι σε κάποιον, σε μένα ναι!
> Φυσικά όχι τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, αλλά καμμένες λυχνίες για καλές. Και όχι μόνο σε μένα, αλλά και σε τουλάχιστον 2-3 άλλους.
> Οπότε την απατεωνιά την έχει στο αίμα του...



Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

χαίρομαι που λαμβάνω μέρος στην συζήτηση της εφεύρεση αυτής.
Θα μου επιτρέψετε να παραθέσω κάποια στοιχεία απαραίτητα για την συζήτηση γιατί πιστεύω ότι οι μικροκυματικοί ταλαντωτές μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν στην συχνότητα που αναφέρει ο εφευρέτης! 

1. Τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα καταλαμβάνουν θεωρητικά όλόκληρο το φάσμα συχνοτήτων μπορούν να είναι από πολύ μεγάλα, μήκους κύματος χιλιάδων μέτρων και αντίστοιχα πολύ μικρής συχνότητας σε Hz,  έως πολύ μικρά π.χ. ακτίνες γ, μήκους κύματος μικρότερου των 10 πικόμετρα 10-12 m και αντίστοιχα πάνω από 10 Exahertz 1019 Hz. 

2. Ένας μικροκυματικός ταλαντωτής μπορεί να δουλέψει με πολύ μικρή ενέργεια ακόμη και σε συχνότητες πολύ μεγαλύτερες από τα 300 MHz. Για παράδειγμα τα lazer που πωλούνται στα περίπτερα είναι μικροκυματικοί ταλαντωτές στην περιοχή του ορατού φάσματος, (ορατό φάσμα: 400 έως 750 TeraHerz), δουλεύουν με 1,5 V και 3 mA περίπου, δηλαδή 4,5 mW.

Ο κ. Ζωγράφος είναι προφανές ότι δεν διδάσκει Φυσική ούτε τον ενδιαφέρει η ακριβής διατύπωση των αρχών της. Σίγουρο είναι ότι η εν λόγω συσκευή δεν υπερβαίνει τις αρχές της Φυσικής.

Οι μικροκυματικοί ταλαντωτές που φαίνονται σε διάφορα βίντεο σχετικά με την συσκευή μπορεί να παράγουν από μερικά δεκάδες Hz έως TeraHz. Είπα και πριν ότι τα μικρά λέιζερ παράγουν TeraHerz με ελάχιστη ενέργεια!

Αν έχει πετύχει τον συντονισμό του μορίου του νερού τότε ότι βλέπουμε είναι λογική και η ποσότητα υδρογόνου που παράγεται. Η Χημεία το υποστηρίζει επίσης και θα δείξουμε το γιατί!

Ένα λίτρο νερό περιέχει περίπου 1000g δια 18 γραμμομόρια νερού όπου 18 το Μοριακό Βάρος του νερού. Ως γνωστόν ένα γραμμομόριο νερού είναι το μοριακό του βάρος σε γραμμάρια.
Άρα 1 λίτρο νερού = 55,55 γραμμομόρια νερού. Το οποία περιέχουν 55.55 γραμμομόρια (mole) Υδρογόνου. Από 1 γραμμομόριο υδρογόνου καταλαμβάνει σε Κανονικές Συνθήκες χώρο 22,4 λίτρων. Άρα τα 55,55 γραμμομόρια Υδρονόνου είναι 55,55 Χ 22,4 = 1244,32 λίτρα. 

Εσεις τι λέτε μπορεί να κινηθεί ένα παπάκι 10 χιλιόμετρα με 1244,32 λίτρα Υδρογόνου; (+10 γρ. καταλύτη)

----------


## nestoras

> ......
> Ένα λίτρο νερό περιέχει περίπου 1000g δια 18 γραμμομόρια νερού όπου 18 το Μοριακό Βάρος του νερού. Ως γνωστόν ένα γραμμομόριο νερού είναι το μοριακό του βάρος σε γραμμάρια.
> Άρα 1 λίτρο νερού = 55,55 γραμμομόρια νερού. Το οποία περιέχουν 55.55 γραμμομόρια (mole) Υδρογόνου. Από 1 γραμμομόριο υδρογόνου καταλαμβάνει σε Κανονικές Συνθήκες χώρο 22,4 λίτρων. Άρα τα 55,55 γραμμομόρια Υδρονόνου είναι 55,55 Χ 22,4 = 1244,32 λίτρα. 
> 
> Εσεις τι λέτε μπορεί να κινηθεί ένα παπάκι 10 χιλιόμετρα με 1244,32 λίτρα Υδρογόνου; (+10 γρ. καταλύτη)



http://www.physlink.com/Education/AskExperts/ae367.cfm






> As for the reason that you cannot merely extract hydrogen to continuously power your aquatic vehicle, *it is due to simple conservation of energy*. Simply put, the energy you use to convert the water in the ocean into hydrogen would be at most equal to the energy that hydrogen could provide. Of course due to frictional losses, from things like resistance in your apparatus, *you would actually end up using up more energy to get the hydrogen than you would gain from using it as a fuel source*.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Οι μικροκυματικοί ταλαντωτές που φαίνονται σε διάφορα βίντεο σχετικά με την συσκευή μπορεί να παράγουν από μερικά δεκάδες Hz έως TeraHz. Είπα και πριν ότι τα μικρά λέιζερ παράγουν TeraHerz με ελάχιστη ενέργεια!



Καλημέρα Βασίλη και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!
Θα σταθώ σε αυτό μόνο, στα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις συμφωνώ στα περισσότερα.
Από που προκύπτει πως αυτά που βλέπεις στα βίντεο είναι ταλαντωτές και μάλιστα στους 300 GHz?
Επίσης πως γίνετε να δουλέψει ένα κύκλωμα χωρίς τάση?

Και μιας και έχουμε πιάσει τα αεικίνητα, να μια έξυπνη συσκευή που λειτουργεί χωρίς ρεύμα!
http://www.diamandino.gr/%CE%B1%CE%B...iamandino.html

Μαγικό για κάποιους ίσως, που αν δουν ένα μοτέρ να γυρίζει χωρίς να τροφοδοτείται από ηλεκτρισμό θα νομίσουν πως είναι μια τεράστια εφεύρεση, πολύ απλό όμως.

----------


## wavemaster

@nestoras

Δεν βλέπω να διαφωνούμε κάπου! Το λινκ που παραθέτεις κάνει τους ίδιους υπολογισμούς και από ένα γαλόνι νερό βγαίνουν 4707 λίτρα Υδρογόνου.
1 γαλόνι = 3,785 λίτρα
Ο δικός μου υπολογισμός έδωσε 1244,32 λίτρα Υδρογόνου από 1 λίτρο νερού. 
Όμως 3,785 Χ 1244,32 = 4709,75 
Άρα και οι δυο υπολογισμοί ισχύουν απλά αφορούν διαφορετικές αρχικές ποσότητες νερού.

Όσον αφορά το κείμενο στα Αγγλικά το οποίο λέει ότι για να παράγουμε Υδρογόνο πρέπει η ενέργεια που θα καταναλώσουμε να είναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που παίρνουμε, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωση της απλής ηλεκτρόλυσης του νερού.
Ο εφευρέτης Πέτρος Ζωγράφος όμως ισχυρίζεται ότι ξεπερνά αυτό πρόβλημα μέσω συντονισμού. Εάν το έχει κάνει τότε πρόκειται για ενεργειακό breakthrough. 

@GiwrgosTH
Κατ'αρχάς οι μικροκυματικοί ταλαντωτές μπορεί να δουλεύουν σε πολύ μικρότερη συχνότητα από αυτή που λέει ο Ζωγράφος.
Δεύτερον, θα μπορούσαν να δουλεύουν και στα 300 GHz με το ρεύμα που παίρνουν από το γαλβανικό κύκλωμα. Είναι θέμα υλοποίησης κυκλώματος. Επειδή όμως ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ είδα ότι δεν είναι εύκολη η υλοποίηση ενός τέτοιου κυκλώματος, συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι η συχνότητα είναι της τάξεως των KHz ή το πολύ των MHz.

Το μοτέρ που γυρίζει χωρίς ρεύμα πάνω από την σόμπα εκμεταλλεύεται τα ανοδικά θερμά ρεύματα αέρα από την σόμπα προς το ταβάνι. Αν πλησιάσουμε οποιαδήποτε σόμπα που δουλεύει θα δούμε ότι υπάρχει ένα σταθερό ανοδικό ρεύμα αέρα από την σόμπα προς το ταβάνι!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> @GiwrgosTH
> Κατ'αρχάς οι μικροκυματικοί ταλαντωτές μπορεί να δουλεύουν σε πολύ μικρότερη συχνότητα από αυτή που λέει ο Ζωγράφος.
> Δεύτερον, θα μπορούσαν να δουλεύουν και στα 300 GHz με το ρεύμα που παίρνουν από το γαλβανικό κύκλωμα. Είναι θέμα υλοποίησης κυκλώματος. Επειδή όμως ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ είδα ότι δεν είναι εύκολη η υλοποίηση ενός τέτοιου κυκλώματος, συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι η συχνότητα είναι της τάξεως των KHz ή το πολύ των MHz.
> 
> Το μοτέρ που γυρίζει χωρίς ρεύμα πάνω από την σόμπα εκμεταλλεύεται τα ανοδικά θερμά ρεύματα αέρα από την σόμπα προς το ταβάνι. Αν πλησιάσουμε οποιαδήποτε σόμπα που δουλεύει θα δούμε ότι υπάρχει ένα σταθερό ανοδικό ρεύμα αέρα από την σόμπα προς το ταβάνι!



Από όσα μπόρεσα να δω είναι ενισχυτές και όχι ταλαντωτές, άλλωστε έχουν είσοδο και έξοδο με SMA.
Σε κάποια από τις κατασκευές του την έλυσε όλη, δεν υπήρχε σε αυτή κάποια μπαταρία ή τροφοδοτικό και τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας του "ταλαντωτή" ήταν στην ουσία στον αέρα. 
Αν μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως στα κομμάτια δουλεύει μια συσκευή χωρίς ρεύμα θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος, γιατί έχω κάτι θέματα να λύσω, να δουλέψω κάποιες συσκευές χωρίς ρεύμα και δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο ο βλάκας!

Όσον αφορά τη μαλακουλίτσα αυτή που δουλεύει χωρίς ρεύμα και μόνο με τη θερμότητα γυρίζει το μοτέρ, είναι κάτι το πολύ απλό και λέγετε θερμική δίοδος, ή peltier όπως έχουμε συνηθίσει να την λέμε.
Απλή στη λειτουργία της, όλοι ξέρουμε πως δουλεύει.
Ο άσχετος όμως που θα τη δει θα εντυπωσιαστεί!

----------


## kostas-21

αναψανε 20 λαμπες των 20 watt η καθε μια.

----------


## leosedf

Βασίλη, τα έχεις κάνει σαλάτα.
Το μοτερ γυρίζει επειδή υπάρχει peltier element ενδιάμεσα στο σώμα και η πάνω μεριά ψύχετε από τον ανεμιστήρα, έτσι έχεις αρκετή διαφορά θερμοκρασίας με το κάτω τμήμα που ακουμπάει τη σόμπα με αποτέλεσμα να παράγεται ρεύμα και να γυρίζει ο κινητήρας.


Άλλος που δεν καταλαβαίνει φυσική γυμνασίου κλπ?

----------


## Spark

> αναψανε 20 λαμπες των 20 watt η καθε μια.



ξέρεις πως μεσα στο μεγάλο κλειστο κουτί που δεν εχει παρουσιάσει το εσωτερικό του,
εχει μέσα μπαταριες μολυβδου ικανες να λειτουργουν το ινβερτερ;;;
 :Tongue2: 
ας αφησουμε τις ικασίες, ας αφησουμε τους χαρακτηρισμους,
δεν θα μαθουμε την μέθοδο του Π.Ζωγραφου, 
αυτός έχει επιτυχία και μεγάλη διασημότητα,
αυτοι που γραφουν γι αυτόν δεν έχουν

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> αυτός έχει επιτυχία και μεγάλη *διασημότητα*,
> αυτοι που γραφουν γι αυτόν δεν έχουν



Υποθέτω πως έχεις κάποιο κόλλημα με τη διασημότητα, διαφορετικά δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω που κάθε φορά που γράφεις κάτι στέκεσαι κυρίως στο ότι έγινε "διάσημος".

----------


## wavemaster

Ας μας πει κάποιος που ξέρει, αυτά τα καλώδια που είναι κολλημένα στην συσκευή είναι είσοδος και έξοδος SMA?
euevresiTalantotis6.jpg
και τότε που είναι η τροφοδοσία; Μόνο μια μικρή μπαταρία θα μπορούσε να τροφοδοτήσει τον ενισχυτή! 

Ας διευκρινίσουμε ότι μιλάμε για την 1η συσκευή που παρήγαγε ρεύμα από νερό. Κατά τα φαινόμενα είναι μια μπαταρία Μαγνησίου - άνθρακα, παλαιά πατέντα και γνωστή στους ιστιοπλόους. 

Υπάρχει επίσης το ενδεχόμενο η άλλη πλευρά να έχει έναν ταλαντωτή και ετούτη έναν ενισχυτή. Όμως η μπαταρία μαγνησίου - άνθρακα δεν έχει καμία ανάγκη συντονισμού του νερού! 

Η δεύτερη συσκευή που παράγει Υδρογόνο είναι αυτή που αξίζει πάντως! ΑΥτή που ήταν δεμένη στο πίσω μέρος απ'το παπάκι-μηχανάκι!

Αν χθες το απόγευμα κινήθηκε το μηχανάκι με Υδρογόνο τότε για να είναι SCAM θα έπρεπε:
1. Να υπάρχει κάπου μια μικρή φιάλη συμπιεσμένου υδρογόνου.
2. Είτε, μια μεγάλη μπαταρία που τροφοδοτεί την ηλεκτρόλυση του νερού ώστε να πάρουμε Υδρογόνο για την καύση!

Το σωστό είναι να ελέγξει μια επιτροπή επιστημόνων την πατέντα σε λειτουργία και να υπολογίσει το COP της. Δηλαδή την απόδοσή της. Κάτι τέτοιο πρότεινε και ο καθ. κ. Παπαμακάριος στο τέλος της εκπομπής!

----------


## wavemaster

> Βασίλη, τα έχεις κάνει σαλάτα.
> Το μοτερ γυρίζει επειδή υπάρχει peltier element ενδιάμεσα στο σώμα και η πάνω μεριά ψύχετε από τον ανεμιστήρα, έτσι έχεις αρκετή διαφορά θερμοκρασίας με το κάτω τμήμα που ακουμπάει τη σόμπα με αποτέλεσμα να παράγεται ρεύμα και να γυρίζει ο κινητήρας.
> 
> 
> Άλλος που δεν καταλαβαίνει φυσική γυμνασίου κλπ?



Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. Ομολογώ 2 πράγματα:
1. Έμαθα κάτι καινούργιο σήμερα.
2. Με ξένισε λίγο το ύφος σου. Δεν νομίζω να έκανα κανένα έγκλημα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ας μας πει κάποιος που ξέρει, αυτά τα καλώδια που είναι κολλημένα στην συσκευή είναι είσοδος και έξοδος SMA?



Δεν έχει βύσματα, αλλά είσοδος και έξοδος του ενισχυτή είναι.
Προφανώς ο συγκεκριμένος "ταλαντωτής" δεν έχει τροφοδοσία, συμβαίνει καμιά φορά, δεν βάζουμε πάντα τροφοδοσία στις συσκευές μας, καμιά φορά και για λόγους οικονομίας, αν έχουμε οικολογική συνείδηση κλπ...

----------


## Spark

βασιλη εαν ενδιαφέρεσαι πραγματικά τότε πηγαινε βρες τον Π.Ζωγραφο και ρωτησε τον.
που θα τον βρεις; εκει που τον βρηκε και ο μακης στην σαλαμινα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. Ομολογώ 2 πράγματα:
> 1. Έμαθα κάτι καινούργιο σήμερα.
> 2. Με ξένισε λίγο το ύφος σου. Δεν νομίζω να έκανα κανένα έγκλημα.



ΟΚ ο Κωνσταντίνος έχει κάτι στο ύφος του, αλλά κατά βάθος είναι καλό παιδί  :Tongue2: 
Και έχει δίκιο φυσικά, όπως σου έγραψα και εγώ πριν πλάκες peltier έβαλε ο τύπος και δουλεύει μια χαρά το μοτεράκι!

----------


## wavemaster

> βασιλη εαν ενδιαφέρεσαι πραγματικά τότε πηγαινε βρες τον Π.Ζωγραφο και ρωτησε τον.
> που θα τον βρεις; εκει που τον βρηκε και ο μακης στην σαλαμινα.



Ομολογώ ότι η πρώτη συσκευή δεν είναι πρωτότυπη. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η δεύτερη συσκευή είναι απάτη.
Ίσως χρησιμοποιεί την πρώτη συσκευή για να τροφοδοτήσει με ρεύμα τους ταλαντωτές της δεύτερης συσκευής που παράγει Υδρογόνο.
Σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολο ο καθένα από εμάς να πάει στην Σαλαμίνα και γιαυτό βλέπουμε τις εκπομπές στο zoygla tv !

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο κ. Ζωγράφος τα έχει καταφέρει και γιαυτό το ψάχνω.
Επιστημονικά, όπως εξήγησα και παραπάνω, η εφεύρεση μπορεί να εξηγηθεί μέσω του συντονισμού!

----------


## Spark

> Σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολο ο καθένα από εμάς να πάει στην Σαλαμίνα και γιαυτό βλέπουμε τις εκπομπές στο zoygla tv !
> 
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο κ. Ζωγράφος τα έχει καταφέρει και γιαυτό το ψάχνω.
> Επιστημονικά, όπως εξήγησα και παραπάνω, η εφεύρεση μπορεί να εξηγηθεί μέσω του συντονισμού!



εαν πηγαινες να τον βρεις και του έλεγες "ανοιξε το κουτι που εχεις κλειστο να δω τι έχει μέσα"
θα σου απαντουσε "α παγενε απο δω, αυτό ειναι κρατικό μυστικό"

η δημοσιότητα που εχει αποκτήσει ειναι ανεκτίμητη, *το σηριαλ που παρουσιάζει ειναι ενέργεια*.
αυτο που δεν αντέχουν κάποιοι ειναι πως ο Π.Ζωγραφος εχει επιτυχία, έχει έργο να παρουσιάσει, εχει εκτίμηση απο τους επιστήμονες που βγηκαν σε εκπομπες της ζουγκλας.

εχει διαφορα να ειναι κάποιος επώνυμος και επιτυχημένος απο το να ειναι ανώνημος με ενα ουσερναμε και άνεργος.
μεγαλη διαφορα ειναι να βαζεις το ονομα του Π.Ζωγραφου σε μηχανη αναζητησης και να βγαζει χιλιάδες σελίδες, ενω του ταδε ουσερ δεν το ξερει ουτε η μανα του.

----------


## Spiroslouis

Παιδιά είμαι ο μόνος που παρατήρησα στην τελευταία εκπομπή ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUWI9xrbKpI ) ότι περίπου στο 19:00, βγάζει την όποια φλόγα, κλείνει τη βαλβίδα, συνδέει το άλλο λάστιχο(κίτρινο) που πάει μέσα στο μηχανάκι αλλά *δεν* ξανά ανοίγει τη βαλβίδα.

Επιπλέον πολύ καινούργιο το βλέπω το μηχανάκι για να λειτουργεί με καρμπιρατέρ. Δεν ξέρω απλά λέω...


Δεν ξέρω, σκέψεις κάνω..

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Παιδιά είμαι ο μόνος που παρατήρησα στην τελευταία εκπομπή ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUWI9xrbKpI ) ότι περίπου στο 19:00, βγάζει την όποια φλόγα, κλείνει τη βαλβίδα, συνδέει το άλλο λάστιχο(κίτρινο) που πάει μέσα στο μηχανάκι αλλά *δεν* ξανά ανοίγει τη βαλβίδα.



Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου αλλά ξεχνάς το βασικό:
Μιλάς για άνθρωπο που κάνει ταλαντωτές να δουλεύουν χωρίς ρεύμα, δύσκολο να ανοίγει τη βαλβίδα με τη δύναμη του νου?
Λογικά θα το σκέφτηκες, αλλά απλά τον ζηλεύεις γιατί είναι διάσημος, ενώ εσύ ένας ανώνυμος που αν γκουγκλάρουμε τον νικ σου δε θα βρούμε τίποτα, όπως και το δικό μου άλλωστε  :Sad:

----------


## leosedf

Έχει και με καρμπυρατέρ και με injection στις μέρες μας. Για το άλλο δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Spiroslouis

> Έχει και με καρμπυρατέρ και με injection στις μέρες μας. Για το άλλο δεν ξέρω.




Για όλα τα άλλα είναι ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος...let me tell you  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 


ΒΤW αυτό με το χρώμα και το μέγεθος της φλόγας ισχύει; Μπορεί το υδρογόνο να βγάλει τόσο μεγάλη φλόγα;

----------


## leosedf

Συνήθως είναι αόρατη.

"Brown's Gas" is oxyhydrogen with a 2:1 molar ratio of H2 and O2 gases, the same proportion as in water. It is named after Yull Brown, who claimed that it could be used as a fuel for the internal combustion engine.[4][13] It's also called "HHO gas" after the claims of fringe physicist[14] Ruggero Santilli, who claims that his HHO gas, produced by a special apparatus, is "a new form of water", with new properties, based on his fringe theory of "magnecules".[13]
Many other pseudoscientific claims have been made about Brown's Gas's pretended ability to neutralize radioactive waste, help plants to germinate, etc.[13]
Oxyhydrogen is often mentioned in conjunction with vehicles that claim to use water as a fuel. The most common and decisive counter-argument against producing this gas on board to use as a fuel or fuel additive is that more energy is needed to split water molecules than is recouped by burning the resulting gas.[4][15] Additionally, the volume of gas that can be produced for on-demand consumption through electrolysis is very small in comparison to the volume consumed by an internal combustion engine.[16]
An article in Popular Mechanics reports that Brown's Gas cannot even increase the miles per gallon (MPG) of your vehicle, and that the only real savings come from tampering with your engine, which may confuse the anti-smog controls.[17]
"Water-fueled" cars should not be confused with hydrogen-fueled cars where the hydrogen is produced elsewhere and used as fuel or where it is used as fuel enhancement.

----------


## rama

Προσωπικά θα το αντιμετωπίσω ως επιστημονική πρόοδο αν καταφέρουν να πετύχουν πχ μία αυτονομία της τάξης των 2000χλμ σε ένα αμάξι με φιάλες υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου στο μέγεθος περίπου του δοχείου της βενζίνης που θα είχε το ίδιο αμάξι στην κλασσική του έκδοση, εφόσον το κόστος αγοράς αυτών των αερίων είναι ανταγωνιστικό με την τιμή της βενζίνης.
Δηλαδή το κατανοώ οτι θα χρειαστεί πιό πολλή ενέργεια για να ηλεκτρολυθούν τα αέρια από όσο θα πάρω κατά την κίνηση του αμαξιού, αλλά τι με νοιάζει αν η διαφορά είναι οικονομικά αποδεκτή?
Φυσικά όλο αυτό αποτελεί επιστημονική πρόοδο, κι όχι "δωρεάν ενέργεια", "αεικίνητο" κλπ. Οπότε πρέπει και οι επίδοξοι εφευρέτες να είναι προσεκτικοί με το πως προσεγγίζουν τη δουλειά τους.
Γιατί και στο κυνήγι όταν λένε "έβγαλα λαγό", εννοούν οτι τον είδαν, έριξαν και μία ντουφεκιά για την τιμή των όπλων και τους έφυγε. Αλλά στο σπίτι έφαγαν μακαρόνια.

----------


## lynx

Φιλος μου πτυχιουχος ανωτατης σχολης στην ειδικοτητα που
αναφερει το βιντεο μου ειπε οτι εχει εστω και λιγη πιστη
σε ολο αυτο..

τι να πω!!!! δεν μπορω να δεχτω οτι το πτωχο μου
το μυαλο καταλαβαινει περισσοτερα απο καποιον
που εχει δωσει κβαντομηχανικη και εχει περασει.

εγω απο τους ταλαντωτες local oscillators
αρμονικες, κλπ...αν τα μεταφρασω με τον
δικο μου τροπο.. αυτο που καταλαβαινω
ειναι οτι βομβαρδιζει το νερο με ακτινες χ
και γ και καπως βγαζει ρευμα.

πως ειναι η συχνοτητα λειτουργιας των φουρνων μικροκυματων?
ισως υπαρχει ενα συγκεκριμενο μηκος κυματος
που να μπορουσε να κανει κατι τετοιο, ομως συτος
απ'οσα λεει ειναι σαν να μην ξερει καν τι εξαρτημα
ειναι η magnetron!

ομως με 300mW ισχυ τα κανει αυτα? δηλαδη αν ο ταλαντωτης
του ηταν στο μηκος κυματος του laser θα ηταν καλος
για να τρυπαει μπαλονια? και φιλτρα notch για να
μην κανει παρεμβολες?? ΠΟΥ?  :Unsure:

----------


## nestoras

> @nestoras
> 
> Δεν βλέπω να διαφωνούμε κάπου! Το λινκ που παραθέτεις κάνει τους ίδιους υπολογισμούς και από ένα γαλόνι νερό βγαίνουν 4707 λίτρα Υδρογόνου.
> 1 γαλόνι = 3,785 λίτρα
> Ο δικός μου υπολογισμός έδωσε 1244,32 λίτρα Υδρογόνου από 1 λίτρο νερού. 
> Όμως 3,785 Χ 1244,32 = 4709,75 
> Άρα και οι δυο υπολογισμοί ισχύουν απλά αφορούν διαφορετικές αρχικές ποσότητες νερού.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το κείμενο στα Αγγλικά το οποίο λέει ότι για να παράγουμε Υδρογόνο πρέπει η ενέργεια που θα καταναλώσουμε να είναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που παίρνουμε, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωση της απλής ηλεκτρόλυσης του νερού.
> Ο εφευρέτης Πέτρος Ζωγράφος όμως ισχυρίζεται ότι ξεπερνά αυτό πρόβλημα μέσω συντονισμού. Εάν το έχει κάνει τότε πρόκειται για ενεργειακό breakthrough.



Θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις τα παρακάτω:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electr...ater#Equations

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%95...BC%CF%80%CF%82

Δες πως αποδεικνύεται ότι για να γίνει η διάσπαση οποιουδήποτε μορίου απαιτείται μία ελάχιστη ενέργεια (ενέργεια Γκίμπς). Από εκεί και πέρα οποιαδήποτε μέθοδο κι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις θα πρέπει να παρέχει στο κάθε μόριο την ελάχιστη αυτή ενέργεια. Σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει από κάπου αυτή η ενέργεια τότε καταρρίπτεται ο 2ος Θερμοδυναμικός Νόμος. Συγχαρητήρια!  :Smile: 

Ο συντονισμός κι οτιδήποτε άλλο δε λέει τίποτα αν δεν υπάρχει η αρχική ενέργεια... Μέσω του συντονισμού προφανώς θα έχεις τη μέγιστη "μεταφορά" ενέργειας από το εξωτερικό μέσον προς το μόριο αλλά σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση με λιγότερη ενέργεια από την ενέργεια Γκίμπς δε θα διασπάσεις το μόριο...





> The electrolysis of water in standard conditions requires *a theoretical  minimum of 237 kJ of electrical energy input to dissociate each mole of  water, which is the standard Gibbs free energy  of formation of water*. It also requires energy to overcome the change  in entropy of the reaction. Therefore, the process cannot proceed below  286 kJ per mol if no external heat/energy is added.



Ρίξε και ματιά στα papers που υπάρχουν στις αναφορές...

----------


## lynx

Τι δουλεια εχουν αυτα που λες εσυ με αυτα που λεει αυτος στα βιντεο?
στο τελος θα κανουμε εμεις την εφευρεση (με τις ερμηνιες που κανουμε)
κσι θα μας πει " να αυτο ελεγα στα βιντεο"

αυτο που με απελπιζει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι
το πιστευουν ΛΙΓΟ...φιλοι μου που θεωρω οτι
εχουν ενα επιπεδο γνωσεων και μαλιστα
υποστηριζονενο και απο τα πτυχια τους.

----------


## Thansavv

Στο πιο πρόσφατο βίντεο λέει ο κ.Ζωγράφος, ότι από  "την έξοδο του αντιδραστήρα παίρνουμε υδροξύ, ένα μείγμα υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου."
 Τελικά το μηχανάκι λειτουργεί με αυτό το μείγμα ή με σκέτο υδρογόνο? Το υδροξύ τι είναι? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nestoras

> Τι δουλεια εχουν αυτα που λες εσυ με αυτα που λεει αυτος στα βιντεο?
> στο τελος θα κανουμε εμεις την εφευρεση (με τις ερμηνιες που κανουμε)
> κσι θα μας πει " να αυτο ελεγα στα βιντεο"
> 
> αυτο που με απελπιζει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι
> το πιστευουν ΛΙΓΟ...φιλοι μου που θεωρω οτι
> εχουν ενα επιπεδο γνωσεων και μαλιστα
> υποστηριζονενο και απο τα πτυχια τους.



Σκέψου το πολύ απλά... Πουλάς κάτι που εκτιμάς ότι κοστίζει 200€. Από εκεί και πέρα με όποιο νόμισμα και να σε πληρώσει ο αγοραστής (ευρώ, δολάριο, γιεν, χρυσό κτλ)
εσύ θα θέλεις να πάρεις κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα 200€...
Έτσι είναι και με την ενέργεια, όταν το μόριο χρειάζεται μια ελάχιστη ενέργεια για να διασπαστεί τότε ΔΕΝ το ενδιαφέρει από θα βρεις εσύ αυτή την ενέργεια αρκεί να είναι ίση με την ελάχιστη που απαιτείται για τη διάσπασή του. Η διαφορά στα χρήματα και στην ενέργεια είναι ότι η ενέργεια ΔΕΝ κάνει παζάρια.

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω επίσης γιατί να μην μετράνε τα δικά μας πτυχία και να μετράνε των άλλων...  :Smile:

----------


## bchris

Ρε παιδια τι το ψαχνετε?

Στο video με τον Μακη, ηταν παρων και κατι Αμερικανοι (DoD νομιζω).
Αν ειχε εστω και την παραμικρη ελπιδα η συσκευη αυτη, θα ηταν τωρα στο Colorado!

----------


## wavemaster

@nestoras

Όταν έχουμε μια νέα διεργασία στη φύση τότε γράφουμε ένα νέο paper για να την περιγράψουμε. Εάν λοιπόν υπάρχει διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού εκ του πειράματος τότε και μόνον τότε, ερμηνεύουμε το πείραμα με μια ΝΕΑ θεωρία. Νέα διότι δεν έχει ξαναπαρατηρηθεί και περιγραφτεί στο παρελθόν. 

Γνωρίζω ότι απαιτούνται 237 KJ ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για να διασπαστεί ένα mole νερού. Όμως το συγκεκριμένο πείραμα δεν χρησιμοποιεί ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Οι δε δεσμοί του υδρογόνου εντός του νερού σπάνε με πολύ μικρότερη ενέργεια. Άρα τα 237 kJ αφορούν τον ηλεκρισμό. Η ιδιοσυχνότητα ν που προκύπτει από το μόριο του νερού μπορεί να μας δώσει το ακριβές ποσό της ενέργειας που σπάει ο εν λόγω δεσμός από τον τύπο E = hν. Όμως τα πράγματα είναι πιο πολύπλοκα διότι δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε μόνο με αυτή την συχνότητα.. 

Επαναλαμβάνω όλα εξαρτώνται από την επιτυχία του πειράματος και μόνο. ΤΟ μετά είναι απλά θεωρία!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> @nestoras
> 
> Όταν έχουμε μια νέα διεργασία στη φύση τότε γράφουμε ένα νέο paper για να την περιγράψουμε. Εάν λοιπόν υπάρχει διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού εκ του πειράματος τότε και μόνον τότε, ερμηνεύουμε το πείραμα με μια ΝΕΑ θεωρία. Νέα διότι δεν έχει ξαναπαρατηρηθεί και περιγραφτεί στο παρελθόν. 
> 
> Γνωρίζω ότι απαιτούνται 237 KJ ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για να διασπαστεί ένα mole νερού. Όμως το συγκεκριμένο πείραμα δεν χρησιμοποιεί ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Οι δε δεσμοί του υδρογόνου εντός του νερού σπάνε με πολύ μικρότερη ενέργεια. Άρα τα 237 kJ αφορούν τον ηλεκρισμό. Η ιδιοσυχνότητα ν που προκύπτει από το μόριο του νερού μπορεί να μας δώσει το ακριβές ποσό της ενέργειας που σπάει ο εν λόγω δεσμός από τον τύπο E = hν. Όμως τα πράγματα είναι πιο πολύπλοκα διότι δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε μόνο με αυτή την συχνότητα.. 
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω όλα εξαρτώνται από την επιτυχία του πειράματος και μόνο. ΤΟ μετά είναι απλά θεωρία!!!



Οταν θελουμε να ανακαλυψουμε μια νεα διεργασια στην φυση και να γραψουμε ενα καινουργιο Paper το 1ο πραγμα που κανουμε,ειναι να παρουμε οργανα.
Με αυτα τα οργανα λοιπον,μπορουμε να μετρησουμε την παραγομενη ενεργεια,την καταναλισκωμενη ενεργεια κ.α .Ανεφερες οτι δεν χρησιμοποιει ηλεκ,ενεργεια μπορει να μετρησει τα αερια που δημιουργουνται (υδρογονο,υδροξυ,υδροχλωριο, και δεν ξερω τι) .Το εκανε?
Επειδη βλεπω οτι μπηκες φουριοζος να μας περιγραψεις το πειραμα του αγαπητου,εχεις καποια σχεση ?
Επιτυχια ?
τι εννοεις επιτυχια?να παραγει ενεργεια?Ευκολο ειναι.Στην ψυταλλεια παραγουν ενεργεια απο τα ανθρωπινα αποβλητα.
Δεν ειναι και τιποτα σπουδαιο,ουτε κατι καινουργιο.Γνωριζαν οτι περιεχει αερια ικανα να παραγουν ενεργεια.
Η επιτυχια ειναι οτι καναν μια επενδυση Α και βαλαν ενα πλανο ωστε να την αποσβεσουν και να εχουν κερδος.

----------


## Spiroslouis

Παιδιά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είχε πει ο Ζωγράφος ότι πρόκειται για μια νέα εφεύρεση έτσι;

Βλέπω το ιστορικό λοιπόν, από τη σελίδα της wikipedia εδώ: https://el.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...&oldid=3505909

και

https://el.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...=-1&tagfilter=



Δεν ξέρω..σκέψεις κάνω πάλι..

----------


## panos_panopoulos

το έβαλε στο μηχανάκι του ο τρελοεπιστήμονας. 





Αν τυχών έχει ξαναμπεί το βίντεο ας με συχωρέσετε  
θα βάλω μπουκάλα υγραερίου

----------


## wavemaster

> Οταν θελουμε να ανακαλυψουμε μια νεα διεργασια στην φυση και να γραψουμε ενα καινουργιο Paper το 1ο πραγμα που κανουμε,ειναι να παρουμε οργανα.
> Με αυτα τα οργανα λοιπον,μπορουμε να μετρησουμε την παραγομενη ενεργεια,την καταναλισκωμενη ενεργεια κ.α .Ανεφερες οτι δεν χρησιμοποιει ηλεκ,ενεργεια μπορει να μετρησει τα αερια που δημιουργουνται (υδρογονο,υδροξυ,υδροχλωριο, και δεν ξερω τι) .Το εκανε?
> Επειδη βλεπω οτι μπηκες φουριοζος να μας περιγραψεις το πειραμα του αγαπητου,εχεις καποια σχεση ?
> Επιτυχια ?
> τι εννοεις επιτυχια?να παραγει ενεργεια?Ευκολο ειναι.Στην ψυταλλεια παραγουν ενεργεια απο τα ανθρωπινα αποβλητα.
> Δεν ειναι και τιποτα σπουδαιο,ουτε κατι καινουργιο.Γνωριζαν οτι περιεχει αερια ικανα να παραγουν ενεργεια.
> Η επιτυχια ειναι οτι καναν μια επενδυση Α και βαλαν ενα πλανο ωστε να την αποσβεσουν και να εχουν κερδος.



Δεν διαφωνούμε κάπου. Δεν μπορεί να γράψει το paper διότι μετά υπάρχει μόνο δόξα χωρίς οικονομικό όφελος! Τόσο απλά!
Πρώτα λοιπόν πρέπει να κατωχυρωθεί η πατέντα παγκοσμίως και μετά το paper!

Μπήκα φουριόζος διότι στο παρών φόρουμ η συζήτηση έχει καλύτερο επίπεδο. 

Ως Έλληνες βέβαια αρεσκόμαστε να την λέμε στον άλλον. Η μόνο σχέση με τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο είναι το μουστάκι. Εγώ δεν έχω!

----------


## SV1JRT

Ετσι όπως βλέπω την καύση του αερίου, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ είναι υδρογόνο. Η όλη ιστορία μου θυμίζει έντονα παραγωγή ΑΣΕΤΥΛΙΝΗΣ με ΑΝΘΡΑΚΑΣΒΕΣΤΙΟ.

.

----------


## CybEng

Βλέποντας το video με το σκουτεράκι που καίει υδρογόνο ή "υδροξύ" ( πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό ) έχω μερικές παρατηρήσεις :

1- Αν το μαραφέτι δουλεύει στους 200~300 GHz που λέει , τότε μιλάμε για την μικροκυματική  μπάντα G. Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση θα τροφοδοτούσε την χοανοκεραία με κυματοδηγούς WR-3 έως WR-5. Στο video ο κυματοδηγός μοιάζει να είναι ο διαδεδομένος WR-90 για την μπάντα X  δλδ περίπου 10 GHz ή κάτι εκεί κοντά τέλος πάντων.

2- Στην άκρη του κυματοδηγού δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχει κουμπώσει καμιά δίοδο Gunn ή καμία μικρή klyston πχ 2K25 για την παραγωγή της ραδιοσυχνότητας. Αυτό που δεν βλέπω επίσης είναι τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας του ταλαντωτή. Μάλλον θα βρέθηκε τρόπος να μεταφέρεται ασύρματα ( τεχνολογίες Tesla ) η απαιτούμενη ενέργεια για την λειτουργία του.  

3- Στο 1:40 του video  ο εφευρέτης δοκιμάζει το "καύσιμο". Απορία : Πως ξέρουμε ότι είναι απλό νεράκι και όχι τσίπουρο από το τοπικό παράνομο αποστακτήριο ;  Αν μας έλεγε ότι είναι τσίπουρο αυτό που πίνει θα πίστευα 1000% ότι όντως το σκούτερ κινείται με το συγκεκριμένο καύσιμο.

4- Εκεί που έχει βάλει την βαλβίδα ελέγχου ροής καυσίμου βλέπω τον οδηγό να πιάνουν φωτιά τα μέζεά του αν υπάρξει διαρροή.

5- Όλα τα $$$$ είναι ο οδηγός. Δεν φτάνει που οδηγεί κρατώντας τα @@ του αντί για το γκάζι, έχει και κρεμασμένο το κράνος στο τιμόνι.

Και με όλα αυτά μου λέτε ότι αυτό το μαραφέτι που κουβαλάει στο σκούτερ είναι "Κρατικό Μυστικό" !  Μάλλον "ψεκασμένος" πρέπει να είναι όποιος πιστεύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Spark

> το έβαλε στο μηχανάκι του ο τρελοεπιστήμονας...
> θα βάλω μπουκάλα υγραερίου



θα βαλεις και εσυ μπουκαλα υγραερίου μεσα σε ένα μεταλλικο κουτί, θα προσθεσεις μικροκυματικους ταλαντωτες, θα βαλεις και μια διακοσμητική χαλκοσωλήνα ψυξης και βουαλα,, θα μπορεις να κινηθεις και εσυ με υγραέριο!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ετσι όπως βλέπω την καύση του αερίου, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ είναι υδρογόνο. Η όλη ιστορία μου θυμίζει έντονα παραγωγή ΑΣΕΤΥΛΙΝΗΣ με ΑΝΘΡΑΚΑΣΒΕΣΤΙΟ..



Αν και συμφωνούμε πολλά άτομα ότι δεν είναι καύση υδρογόνου αυτή που μας παρουσιάζει ο μουστακαλής . και είχα επισημάνει για το ανθρακασβέστιο , τελικά ούτε ασετυλίνη δεν κάνει τέτοια καύση γιατί στην ασετυλίνη θα έβγαζε φουλ μαύρη καπνιά στην καύση. Αλλά ούτε επίσης η ασετυλίνη κάνει μετάκαυση την μορφή της φλόγας . Μάλλον είναι υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου . που έχει τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με την καύση υδρογόνου αλλά είναι πιο ήπιο και ναι εκείνο το (υπεροξείδιο) μπορεί να έχει μετακαύσεις .
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A5...BD%CE%BF%CF%85
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHzsZkh3iWg

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Ως Έλληνες βέβαια αρεσκόμαστε να την λέμε στον άλλον. Η μόνο σχέση με τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο είναι το μουστάκι. Εγώ δεν έχω!



Εγώ πάντως αστειεύομαι, όταν λέω για τρελλοεπιστήμονα που δοκιμάζει κάτι χύμα στο μηχανάκι του με όλους τους κινδύνους αυτανάφλεξης. Τον πάω τον τύπο για την έρευνα του με 1000. 
Α ναι και ένα τελευταίο ο γράφων κάπου το 09 -10 είχε ταΐσει το αμάξι του με αιθανόλη περί τα 15lit στα πλαίσια ενός πειράματος που αφορούσε τη δημιουργία της. Τότε βέβαια για πλάκα όχι για να λυθεί το ενεργειακό  :Tongue2:   και παίρνοντας όλα τα ρίσκα πχ για λύσιμο καπακιού στον κινητήρα :0 και ρεκτιφιέ που δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ τελικά, αλλιώς πλέρωνε κορόϊδο.






> θα βαλεις και εσυ μπουκαλα υγραερίου μεσα σε ένα μεταλλικο κουτί, θα προσθεσεις μικροκυματικους ταλαντωτες, θα βαλεις και μια διακοσμητική χαλκοσωλήνα ψυξης και βουαλα,, θα μπορεις να κινηθεις και εσυ με υγραέριο!



Α γεια σου Σπύρο, αυτό είναι

----------


## Spiroslouis

Wtf?

----------


## midakos

> Wtf?




χαχαχαχαχα...πιο τρολ πεθαίνεις!

----------


## Thansavv

> Wtf?



Δικηγόρο και κατοχύρωση της πατέντας πριν είναι αργά.
Τα πορτοκάλια πρέπει να είναι γλυκά ή κάνουν απ' όλες τις πορτοκαλιές?  :OK:

----------


## Spiroslouis

> Δικηγόρο και κατοχύρωση της πατέντας πριν είναι αργά.
> Τα πορτοκάλια πρέπει να είναι γλυκά ή κάνουν απ' όλες τις πορτοκαλιές?



 
Είμαι large, δίνω το κόλπο σε όποιον θέλει. Αν αποκτήσεις αρκετή φήμη ούτως η αλλιώς μπορείς να βγάζεις λεφτά.

Τα πορτοκάλια δεν θυμάμαι τώρα, πρέπει να ήταν Κορινθίας. Το σίγουρο είναι πως ήτανε πολύ ζουμερά.

----------


## lepouras

:hahahha:  :hahahha:  θέλω να μάθω ποιο ρεμάλι είναι αυτό και πρέπει να είναι από εδώ. θέλω να συνεισφέρω στην πατέντα με δυο τσάντες πορτοκάλια :Lol: 
Σπύρο αν είναι δικό σου, σου δίνω και μια κουλούρα ιδικό αγωγό να συνεχίσεις :Lol:

----------


## Spiroslouis

> θέλω να μάθω ποιο ρεμάλι είναι αυτό και πρέπει να είναι από εδώ. θέλω να συνεισφέρω στην πατέντα με δυο τσάντες πορτοκάλια
> Σπύρο αν είναι δικό σου, σου δίνω και μια κουλούρα ιδικό αγωγό να συνεχίσεις





Γράφεις διεύθυνση; χα0χ0α0χα Πάει η πατέντα...τα πορτοκάλια έχουνε περάσει και τη φάση της χώνεψης. Αναμένω να δω τα αποτελέσματα (αυτά που ήδη έχω υπολογίσει θα τα δω και στη πράξη δηλαδή)

----------


## midakos

Αν φας πολλά ενεργεικά πορτοκάλια, το μόνο αποτέλεσμα που είναι σίγουρο (βάση επιστημονικών ερευνών δηλαδή) είναι πως η παραγόμενη ενέργεια θα ξοδευτεί απο εσένα τρέχοντας συνέχεια στην τουαλέτα.

Κάνε το πείραμα και θα δείς...  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## genesis

Ξεκινώ λέγοντας ότι πολύ θα ήθελα να είναι σωστός ο Ζωγράφος και η εφεύρεσή του να είναι πράγματι αυτό που λέει ότι είναι.
Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος όμως...
Σε όσους προβληματισμούς έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί προσθέτω τα εξής:

1. Όσοι έχουν ασχοληθεί έστω και περιστασιακά με κινητήρες εσωτερικής καύσης, γνωρίζουν ότι το μείγμα του καυσίμου πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά για να μπορεί να λειτουργεί ομαλά ο κινητήρας. Το μείγμα HHO (που υποθέτω ότι παράγεται από την "αντίδραση") είναι τόσο ίδιο με τα χαρακτηριστικά του μείγματος αέρα - βενζίνης, ώστε να μην χρειάζεται καμία άλλη μετατροπή ή ρύθμιση, πέρα από μία μικρή ρύθμιση στο advance (όπως λέει σε κάποιο video ο Ζωγράφος)?
Αρκεί δηλαδή να βγάλω το καρμπυρατέρ, να βάλω ένα σωληνάκι στην εισαγωγή και να αντικαταστήσω το γκάζι με μία βρύση για να ελέγχω τις στροφές?....'Άντε και να παίξω λίγο με το advance για να "στρώσει"?...Και η αρχική παροχή είναι με-τη-μία αυτή που πρέπει ώστε να κρατάει και ρελαντί?

2. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ασχολούμαι με μία εφεύρεση επί 10 - 15 χρόνια και έχω καταλήξει σε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα άξιο επίδειξης, θα προσπαθούσα να φτιάξω ένα πρωτότυπο επίδειξης τέτοιο που να συγκεντρώνει όλη την γνώση και εμπειρία που έχω αποκομίσει όλες αυτές τις ώρες δουλειάς και μελέτης και δεν θα βασιζόμουν σε δοχεία από απορρυπαντικά, κροκοδειλάκια, ρακοράκια, σωληνάκια και λοιπά -άκια που όλα μαζί δεν κάνουν 50 ευρώ.
Ομοίως, θα φρόντιζα να έχω ξεκαθαρίσει / μετρήσει επαρκώς ποια είναι τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά λειτουργίας / απόδοσης της εφεύρεσής μου και - εφόσον ασχολούμαι με το θέμα επί δεκαετίες - δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα να τα επαναλαμβάνω με συνέπεια χωρίς να μπερδεύω μεγέθη και μονάδες.

----------


## Lord Vek

Αν προκειται για απάτη, ολοι αυτοι οι καλεσμένοι, φυσικοί, μηχανικοί κτλ και ο ίδιος ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος είναι μέσα στο κόλπο; Τι θα είχαν να κερδίσουν;

----------


## mouda

Θα  ήθελα  να   ξεκινήσω ότι αυτό  που  βλέπετε  είναι  μια  πραγματικότητα  Δεν  εξετάζω  το ποιος  είναι  ο  κ. Ζωγράφος δεν  τον  γνωρίζω αλλά  μάλλον κάτι  έχει  βρει

Παράγει  υδρογόνο + οξυγόνο  σε  αρκετά  μεγάλη  ποσότητα το  οποίο  είναι  απόλυτα  καύσιμο και το οποίο παράγεται  με μικροκυματική ακτινοβολία  Σε  αντίθετη  περίπτωση η  ιδία παραγωγή Η2  + Ο  θα  ήθελε μια συσκευή  ηλεκτρόλυσης  τουλάχιστο  1 kw

Ο  ταλαντωτής  που  μας  δείχνει  είναι του  εμπορίου όπως  και το  Horn ..Υπάρχει  περίπτωση  εάν  κάποιος  έχει σχετική  εμπειρία  να  μπορέσουμε  να βρούμε  περίπου στα  πόσα  ghz  δουλεύει  αυτός

----------


## Thansavv

> Θα  ήθελα  να   ξεκινήσω ότι αυτό  που  βλέπετε  είναι  μια  πραγματικότητα  Δεν  εξετάζω  το ποιος  είναι  ο  κ. Ζωγράφος δεν  τον  γνωρίζω αλλά  μάλλον κάτι  έχει  βρει
> 
> Παράγει  υδρογόνο + οξυγόνο  σε  αρκετά  μεγάλη  ποσότητα το  οποίο  είναι  απόλυτα  καύσιμο και το οποίο παράγεται  με μικροκυματική ακτινοβολία  Σε  αντίθετη  περίπτωση η  ιδία παραγωγή Η2  + Ο  θα  ήθελε μια συσκευή  ηλεκτρόλυσης  τουλάχιστο  1 kw
> 
> Ο  ταλαντωτής  που  μας  δείχνει  είναι του  εμπορίου όπως  και το  Horn ..Υπάρχει  περίπτωση  εάν  κάποιος  έχει σχετική  εμπειρία  να  μπορέσουμε  να βρούμε  περίπου στα  πόσα  ghz  δουλεύει  αυτός




Γεια σου Αντώνη και καλώς ήρθες. 
Φυσικά αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι πραγματικότητα. Υπάρχουν και πράγματα που δε βλέπουμε που κι αυτά είναι πραγματικά.
Ο ταλαντωτής όπως και οι super διόδοι δεν είναι του εμπορίου, αλλά ιδιοκατασκευή της ερ. ομάδας με τη μέθοδο της λιθογραφίας (Στο πρώτο βίντεο το αναφέρει).
Η ενίσχυση (26dB) που γίνεται στα 350mW του ταλαντωτή, και αυγατίζουν και γίνονται 300W πως γίνεται? 

Επειδή δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις το horn τι είναι?
Επίσης βλέπω μια στροφή στην παρουσίαση/προώθηση, από την συσκευή παραγωγής ρεύματος στη συσκευή παραγωγής υδρογόνου/υδροξύ(?). Όλα αυτά από *αθώο νεράκι.*

----------


## leosedf

Horn antenna ίσως.

----------

Thansavv (29-11-15)

----------


## jimnaf

> Horn antenna ίσως.



Horn  η * HON  * Antenna  :Mr. Green:

----------


## mouda

Την  συσκευή την  έχω δει από  κοντά και αυτό  που  παράγει  είναι  υδρογόνο + οξυγόνο
Ο  κ. Ζωγράφος  είναι γνωστής  αρκετών πραγμάτων  σχετικά με αυτό που  έχει  κατασκευάσει  

Αλλά  λέει  και  πολλές,  παρά  πολλές μπαρούφες και  πολλές φορές δεν βγαίνει  νόημα ,  όπως με  την  απολαβή  της  κεραίας  22db που  τελικά  αυτό  που παίρνει  από  τα  350mw σαν  απολαβή είναι   200 w είναι  μπαρούφα  το  αντίθετο  μπορεί  να  συμβεί 

Τελικά αυτό που  μετράει είναι  το  αποτέλεσμα  της παραγωγής  Η2 + Ο είναι τέτοιο που  με απλή  ηλεκτρόλυση πρέπει να  έχεις ένα  σύστημα  ισχύος  πάνω  από  το  1kw  ενώ η  συσκευή του  δεν  έχει  καμία τέτοια  πηγή  ενεργείας

Horn  είναι το  χωνί  η  μαύρη  κεραία  που  έχει  Όσο  για  τις διόδους ότι  τις  φτιάχνει  μονός  του  αυτό  δεν μπορεί να  είναι αλήθεια  κ.α΄

----------


## CybEng

> Ο ταλαντωτής όπως και οι super διόδοι δεν είναι του εμπορίου, αλλά ιδιοκατασκευή της ερ. ομάδας με τη μέθοδο της λιθογραφίας (Στο πρώτο βίντεο το αναφέρει).



Δηλαδή ο εφευρέτης θέλει να μας πει ότι έχει βρει και έχει ξοδέψει τις πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες Ευρώ που χρειάζεται ένα semiconductor foundry για να του φτιάξει τους custom  ημιαγωγούς και δεν του έμειναν ψιλά για να φτιάξει ένα σωστό βιομηχανικό πρότυπο ή να στρώσει μια μικρή γραμμή παραγωγής και να πουλάει μόνος του έχοντας όλο το κέρδος δικό του.

Μόνο τους ταλαντωτές & τις "super" διόδους να πουλούσε θα είχε χεστεί στο τάληρο.

Πραγματικά απορώ με όλους τους έγκυρους "επιστήμονες" που συμμετέχουν στις εκπομπές του Ζουγκλαίου. Τέτοια "ρόμπα" για τα 5 λεπτά δημοσιότητας.

----------


## leosedf

Λείπει η αυτοσυντονιζόμενη καραμούζα ενίσχυσης διαγαλαξιακών αποβλήτων (ΑΚΕΔΑ) για να παίξει σωστά.
Μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί μόνο με λιθογραφική μέθοδο (σκάλισμα σε πέτρες) στο εργαστήριο του Ζωγράφου. Ένα κομμάτι ανά 10 χρόνια.

----------


## lepouras

Αντώνη (mouda) να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
βλέπω ότι σε αυτό το θέμα μετά τον wavemaster είσαι ο δεύτερος που εγγράφηκε για να συμμετάσχει σε αυτή την συζήτηση. 
Χωρίς να θέλω να σε κατηγορήσω και δεν έχω καμία τέτοια πρόθεση, μπορείς να μου πεις τη είναι αυτό που σε έκανε να θέλεις να γραφτείς εδώ μόνο για αυτό το θέμα (που ελπίζω να μην σταματήσει σε αυτό και να συνεχίσεις και στα άλλα)?
προφανώς σε κάποια αναζήτηση στον γουγλη την βρήκες αλλά τη είναι αυτό που σε έσπρωξε να μπεις για να συμμετάσχεις?

----------


## nestoras

Για να πω την αμαρτία μου, δεν είδα καν το βιντεάκι της "Ζούγκλας" παρά μόνο του Σπύρου...
 :Smile: 
Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν να το βλέπω και στα 7:25 έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...0XraGu-w#t=445
Νομίζω πώς είναι αρκετά σημαντικός λόγος για να μη συνεχίσω άλλο.

Για όσους βαριούνται να ακούσουνε τι λέει:

"Ο περιοριστικός νόμος του κύκλου Carnot εδώ δεν ισχύει. Δεν ισχύει γιατί η μετατροπή είναι άμεση.
*Του δευτέρου νόμου της θερμοδυναμικής, δεν υφίσταται εδώ*..."

Το κύκλο Carnot προφανώς δεν ισχύει γιατί αναφέρεται σε θερμικές μηχανές.

7η αρμονική των 350GHz, δηλαδή πόσο; 2450GHz?? (2,450THz)??

----------


## mouda

> Αντώνη (mouda) να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
> βλέπω ότι σε αυτό το θέμα μετά τον wavemaster είσαι ο δεύτερος που εγγράφηκε για να συμμετάσχει σε αυτή την συζήτηση. 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να σε κατηγορήσω και δεν έχω καμία τέτοια πρόθεση, μπορείς να μου πεις τη είναι αυτό που σε έκανε να θέλεις να γραφτείς εδώ μόνο για αυτό το θέμα (που ελπίζω να μην σταματήσει σε αυτό και να συνεχίσεις και στα άλλα)?
> προφανώς σε κάποια αναζήτηση στον γουγλη την βρήκες αλλά τη είναι αυτό που σε έσπρωξε να μπεις για να συμμετάσχεις?



Αυτό  το έχω  αναφέρει   στο  πρώτο  μήνυμα  μου  λόγω του ότι το συγκεκριμένο  site  έχει  μέλη  αρκετούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες  και επειδή  ο κ. Ζωγράφος λέει  πολλές  ανακρίβειες  στο εάν μπορούσαμε  να  προσδιορίσουμε  από κάποια  μέλη του site που   έχουν  την σχετική  εμπειρία στους   μικροκυματικούς  ταλατωντές  την  συχνότητα  περίπου που  δουλεύει ο εικονιζόμενος ταλαντωτής  και  η  κεραία της  συσκευής

----------


## Thansavv

> Δηλαδή ο εφευρέτης θέλει να μας πει ότι έχει βρει και έχει ξοδέψει τις πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες Ευρώ που χρειάζεται ένα semiconductor foundry για να του φτιάξει τους custom  ημιαγωγούς και δεν του έμειναν ψιλά για να φτιάξει ένα σωστό βιομηχανικό πρότυπο ή να στρώσει μια μικρή γραμμή παραγωγής και να πουλάει μόνος του έχοντας όλο το κέρδος δικό του.
> 
> Μόνο τους ταλαντωτές & τις "super" διόδους να πουλούσε θα είχε χεστεί στο τάληρο.
> 
> *Πραγματικά απορώ με όλους τους έγκυρους "επιστήμονες" που συμμετέχουν στις εκπομπές του Ζουγκλαίου. Τέτοια "ρόμπα" για τα 5 λεπτά δημοσιότητας.*



Μπορεί να παίζει και κανένα ψιλομεροκαματάκι. Δύσκολοι καιροί.
Λέει και τον τύπο της διόδου XΨΖ59κλπ για ψάρωμα και ότι οι δίοδοι του εμπορίου δεν κάνουν για τέτοιες τερασυχνότητες.
Γι αυτό τον πήρε το υπουργείο αμύνης γιατί οι ταλαντωτές και οι ημιαγωγοί του είναι στρατιωτικών προδιαγραφών.

----------


## vasilllis

> Αντώνη (mouda) να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
> βλέπω ότι σε αυτό το θέμα μετά τον wavemaster είσαι ο δεύτερος που εγγράφηκε για να συμμετάσχει σε αυτή την συζήτηση. 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να σε κατηγορήσω και δεν έχω καμία τέτοια πρόθεση, μπορείς να μου πεις τη είναι αυτό που σε έκανε να θέλεις να γραφτείς εδώ μόνο για αυτό το θέμα (που ελπίζω να μην σταματήσει σε αυτό και να συνεχίσεις και στα άλλα)?
> προφανώς σε κάποια αναζήτηση στον γουγλη την βρήκες αλλά τη είναι αυτό που σε έσπρωξε να μπεις για να συμμετάσχεις?



Eσυ τωρα απορεις και ρωτας?η περιμενεις να σου απαντησει?  :Lol:

----------


## mouda

> Δηλαδή ο εφευρέτης θέλει να μας πει ότι έχει βρει και έχει ξοδέψει τις πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες Ευρώ που χρειάζεται ένα semiconductor foundry για να του φτιάξει τους custom  ημιαγωγούς και δεν του έμειναν ψιλά για να φτιάξει ένα σωστό βιομηχανικό πρότυπο ή να στρώσει μια μικρή γραμμή παραγωγής και να πουλάει μόνος του έχοντας όλο το κέρδος δικό του.
> 
> Μόνο τους ταλαντωτές & τις "super" διόδους να πουλούσε θα είχε χεστεί στο τάληρο.
> 
> Πραγματικά απορώ με όλους τους έγκυρους "επιστήμονες" που συμμετέχουν στις εκπομπές του Ζουγκλαίου. Τέτοια "ρόμπα" για τα 5 λεπτά δημοσιότητας.



Όσο για τις διόδους ότι τις φτιάχνει μονός του αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια κ.α΄ Λέει αρκετές μπαρούφες αλλά  η  συσκευή  του  δουλεύει
Οσο για το επιτελείο τέτοιες δίοδοι  υπάρχουν  απο  ρώσικο  στρατό sto  e-bay

----------


## bchris

Εγω παλι πιστευω οτι ο κος Ζωγραφος ειχε αρχισει να αναπτυσει αλλη συσκευη παραγωγης ενεργειας στο παρελθον, αλλα του εφαγαν την πατεντα οι ξενοι.
Γι αυτο τωρα δεν αποκαλυπτει τα μυστικα αυτης της συσκευης.

----------

CybEng (30-11-15)

----------


## Thansavv

> Όσο για τις διόδους ότι τις φτιάχνει μονός του αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια κ.α΄ Λέει αρκετές μπαρούφες αλλά  η  συσκευή  του  δουλεύει
> Οσο για το επιτελείο τέτοιες δίοδοι  υπάρχουν  απο  ρώσικο  στρατό sto  e-bay



Στο 28:50 λέει για τις διόδους. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRwfx2Ktzx8

----------


## mouda

> Στο 28:50 λέει για τις διόδους. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRwfx2Ktzx8




Ναι  το λέει  αλλά λέει  μάλλον  ψέματα   αυτό επισημένω

----------


## CybEng

> ...και επειδή  ο κ. Ζωγράφος λέει  πολλές  ανακρίβειες  στο εάν μπορούσαμε  να  προσδιορίσουμε  από κάποια  μέλη του site που   έχουν  την σχετική  εμπειρία στους   μικροκυματικούς  ταλατωντές  την  συχνότητα  περίπου που  δουλεύει ο εικονιζόμενος ταλαντωτής  και  η  κεραία της  συσκευής



Δεν φαίνονται καλά οι διαστάσεις των μικροκυματικών διατάξεων στο video.  Στο περίπου ( σύγκριση μεγεθών με άλλα τριγύρω ) θα έλεγα κάπου στους 10GHz. Σε αυτό το νούμερο υπάρχουν σε αφθονία εξαρτήματα  σε   eBay,  εργαστήρια σχολών, εμπόρους αποστρατικοποιημένου υλικού κλπ διότι μιλάμε για την μπάντα X που έπαιζαν τα περισσότερα radar στο παρελθόν. Σχεδόν τζάμπα τα πουλάνε.

----------


## mouda

> Δεν φαίνονται καλά οι διαστάσεις των μικροκυματικών διατάξεων στο video.  Στο περίπου ( σύγκριση μεγεθών με άλλα τριγύρω ) θα έλεγα κάπου στους 10GHz. Σε αυτό το νούμερο υπάρχουν σε αφθονία εξαρτήματα  σε   eBay,  εργαστήρια σχολών, εμπόρους αποστρατικοποιημένου υλικού κλπ διότι μιλάμε για την μπάντα X που έπαιζαν τα περισσότερα radar στο παρελθόν. Σχεδόν τζάμπα τα πουλάνε.



Φίλε CybEng    μήπως  έχεις  δει το  video  που  άνοιξε  το κουτί  του  ταλαντωτή  και  εάν μπορείς  να βγάλεις  κάποιο  συμπέρασμα για αυτό
Σε  εκείνη  την  στιγμή αυτός  μιλάει  για thz  το οποίο δεν πρέπει να  είναι  έτσι και  βάσει  του  σχήματος  της αντένας όπως  αναφέρεις ποιο  πάνω  πρέπει  να  είναι πιθανόν wr-90

----------


## wavemaster

> Αντώνη (mouda) να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
> βλέπω ότι σε αυτό το θέμα μετά τον wavemaster είσαι ο δεύτερος που εγγράφηκε για να συμμετάσχει σε αυτή την συζήτηση. 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να σε κατηγορήσω και δεν έχω καμία τέτοια πρόθεση, μπορείς να μου πεις τη είναι αυτό που σε έκανε να θέλεις να γραφτείς εδώ μόνο για αυτό το θέμα (που ελπίζω να μην σταματήσει σε αυτό και να συνεχίσεις και στα άλλα)?
> προφανώς σε κάποια αναζήτηση στον γουγλη την βρήκες αλλά τη είναι αυτό που σε έσπρωξε να μπεις για να συμμετάσχεις?



Φίλε lepouras θέλω να ελπίζω ότι και ο mouda εγγράφηκε επειδή το επίπεδο εδώ είναι υψηλότερο. Όποιος λέει κάτι, το τεκμηριώνει αξιοπρεπώς!
Αν δεις τι γράφουν σε άλλα φόρουμ θα τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου.

Σχετικά με τον εφευρέτη θέλω να πω ότι σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο είναι άστα να πάνε!! Όταν ξεκινά να μιλήσει θεωρητικά κλείνω τ'αφτιά μου. Ειδικότερα όταν μπερδεύει τον κύκλο του Καρνό που αφορά τις μηχανές εσωτερικής καύσης με την απόδοση μιας αντίδρασης κλπ. Λέει και άλλα τραγικά όπως ότι η συσκευή έχει όγκο 25 εκ. Χ 30 εκ. (δηλαδή είναι επίπεδη). Τα μπερδεύει λίγο στα κύματα και τις αρμονικές... κλπ. Αμφιβάλλω αν έχει καν περάσει απ' έξω από το Φυσικό Τμήμα του Πανεπιστημίου. Κάνει τερατώδη θεωρητικά λάθη!
Από την άλλη όμως πρακτικά μπορεί να έχει πετύχει εκεί που οι άλλοι απέτυχαν. Ειδικά στην προ- τελευταία εκπομπή του Μάκη που καίει το υδρογόνο, δεν μπορεί να μην ελέγχθηκε από τους καλεσμένους η διάταξη. Που το βρήκε τόσο αέριο. 
Αν είναι απάτη τότε πρόκειται για μια πολύ καλοστημένη δουλειά! Δηλαδή να έχει κρύψει την μπαταρία που κάνει ηλεκτρόλυση ή μια φιάλη υδρογόνου!! 
Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία !!

----------


## picdev

Παιδιά σε σε προηγούμενη εκπομπή είχε δείξει εκεί στους καθηγητές το σχηματικό . και μίλαγε για διόδους βαραικαπ που δεν δεν υπάρχουν και τις φτιάχνει αυτός .μίλαγε για 4 διόδους .  εγώ είμαι άσχετος από ταλαντωτές , μιλάμε για διόδους μεταβλητής χωρητικότητας ανάλογα της τάσης ?? Και με κάποιο κύκλωμα lc αλλάζει ή συχνότητα?  Γιατί ο ταλαντωτής λέγεται μικροκυματικος ??

Επίσης το έχει πει ξεκάθαρα ότι ο ταλαντωτής δουλευει από το ρεύμα που παράγει ή ηλεκτρόλυση που γίνεται μετά 2 μέταλλα

----------


## CybEng

> Φίλε CybEng    μήπως  έχεις  δει το  video  που  άνοιξε  το κουτί  του  ταλαντωτή  και  εάν μπορείς  να βγάλεις  κάποιο  συμπέρασμα για αυτό
> Σε  εκείνη  την  στιγμή αυτός  μιλάει  για thz  το οποίο δεν πρέπει να  είναι  έτσι και  βάσει  του  σχήματος  της αντένας όπως  αναφέρεις.....



Για να βγεί η 7η αρμονική των 350GHz και να πάρουμε 2,45THz με ημιαγωγούς το ξεχνάμε  εκτός αν ο εφευρέτης μας έλυσε και το πρόβλημα που είναι γνωστό ως Terahertz Technology Gap.

Τυπικά τα 2,45THz βγαίνουν αν ένας τοπικός ταλαντωτής λίγο πάνω από 75MHz ( μόνο ! ) διεγείρει ένα Laser CO2, το οποίο με τη σειρά του χρησιμοποιηθεί για την άντληση ενός δευτέρου Laser αερίου με μείγμα κάποιου τύπου αιθανόλης ( πχ η μεθανόλη βγάζει 2,5 THz ). Αυτό το δεύτερο Laser θα μας δώσει τα  2+ THz που αναφέρονται. 
Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω ότι για να έχουμε γύρω στα 20~30mW ισχύ εξόδου η ηλεκτρική κατανάλωση των Laser κλπ είναι περίπου 150W ( στην καλύτερη ). Η μάζα μιας τέτοιας διάταξης ξεπερνά τα 20kgr , οι διαστάσεις είναι περίπου 75x30x10 cm ( αν έχουμε τζιμάνια μηχανολόγους ). Κόστος.... δεν θέλουμε να ξέρουμε.  

Αν μιλάμε για να βγεί η ίδια συχνότητα με ημιαγωγούς τότε πάμε σε Laser ημιαγωγών τύπου Quantum cascade. Μόνο που σε μιά τέτοια περίπτωση η ισχύς εξόδου δεν ξεπερνά το 0,1mW !  

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι οι συμβατικές τεχνολογίες αιχμής του σήμερα. 

Προσωπικά από αυτά που είδα στα video, έχω να πω ότι αρκετοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες κατασκευάζουν πολύ ποιό μερακλήδικες κατασκευές στην ζώνη των 3cm/10GHz ( που φαινομενικά υπάρχουν μέσα στα κουτιά του εφευρέτη ).

----------


## picdev

Υπάρχει κάποιο σχηματικό για τα 10ghz ?

----------


## SV1JRT

.

Εκτός απο τους Ελληνες καραγκιόζηδες, υπάρχουν και international λαμόγια...
Ενα λαμόγιο στο Περού θέλει να ηλεκτροδοτήσει ένα χωριό με *ηλεκτρική ενέργεια απο .....φυτά* !!!

http://www.sciencealert.com/plant-la...-areas-of-peru

.

----------


## lepouras

ας το πάρω λίγο αλλιώς μιας και μπορεί ο μάστορας να μην θέλει να πει την πραγματική συχνότητα και να πετάει νούμερα στον αέρα για να αποπροσανατολίσει τους επιδέξιους αντιγραφείς για να ψάχνονται σε τερα χερτζ και πετα χερτζ και μπορεί να παίζει με μεγκα ή και κιλο.

ας αφήσω για λίγο την υπόθεση του μάστορα και να πάω ανάποδα. ερώτηση σε φυσικούς ή όποιον ξέρει κάνοντας μια σκέψη που μπορεί να είναι ηλίθια.
ποια είναι η συχνότητα του νερού υποθέτοντας ο δεσμός ανάμεσα στα υδρογόνα με το οξυγόνο δημιουργούν ένα χορό μεταξύ τους. 
αν υποθέσουμε ότι ξέρουμε την ακριβή συχνότητα αυτή και την ρίξουμε επάνω στο μόριο του νερού έτσι ώστε να το εξαναγκάσουμε να αρχίσει μια ταλάντωση που μετά με την προσθήκη ρεύματος, τάσης , κάτι τεσπα το χρειαζόμαστε πολύ λιγότερο για να τα διασπάσουμε αν ήταν εφικτό?
το λέω γιατί καμιά φορά μπορεί να θεωρούμε κάτι πολύ ισχυρό και να ξαφνιαζόμαστε όταν πολύ ασθενέστερες δυνάμεις καταφέρνουν αυτό που δεν καταφέρναμε εμείς με λάθος (ίσως) τρόπο.
πχ κάτι σχετικό αλλά και ίσως άσχετο. ένα βίντεο που δείχνει μια γέφυρα κατασκευασμένη να αντέχει σε ισχυρό άνεμο να πέφτει από έναν πολύ μικρότερο.




είναι η γέφυρα τακομα που ήταν η αιτία να λύσουν  προβλήματα διαπιστώνοντας τα αίτια της πτώσης της και ο λόγος ήταν ότι μια μικρότερη ροή αέρα μπόρεσε να την συντονίσει σε τέτοια ταλάντωση που δούλεψε αθροιστικά με αποτέλεσμα να αυξηθεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε να την καταστρέψει πράγμα που δεν κατάφεραν πολύ ισχυρότεροι άνεμοι.
μην αρχίσετε να βαράτε απλά λέω μήπως κρύβετε κάπου κάποια αλήθεια (άσχετη με του μάστορα ή και σχετική) και δεν το ξέρουμε.
κάπου είχα δει κάποιο πείραμα στο ΜΙΤ που το κάνανε στο νερό με κάποια συχνότητα και κατάφερναν με ελάχιστο ρεύμα να έχουν αρκετά μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή σε σύγκριση με την απλή ηλεκτρόλυση.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αυτό  το έχω  αναφέρει   στο  πρώτο  μήνυμα  μου  λόγω του ότι το συγκεκριμένο  site  έχει  μέλη  αρκετούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες  και επειδή  ο κ. Ζωγράφος λέει  πολλές  ανακρίβειες  στο εάν μπορούσαμε  να  προσδιορίσουμε  από κάποια  μέλη του site που   έχουν  την σχετική  εμπειρία στους   μικροκυματικούς  ταλατωντές  την  συχνότητα  περίπου που  δουλεύει ο εικονιζόμενος ταλαντωτής  και  η  κεραία της  συσκευής



Έχω ξαναγράψει πως αυτό το πράγμα που το ονομάζει ταλαντωτή στους 300 GHz, μοιάζει με ενισχυτή στους 10-20 GHZ.
Ίσως λόγω του ότι δεν το τροφοδοτεί με τάση να μετατρέπετε σε ταλαντωτή για τον λόγο πως αφού δεν καταναλώνει ενέργεια, ταλαντώνει. 
Το λέει ξεκάθαρα και ο Κίρχοφ στον έκτο κανόνα του:
"Όταν από έναν κόμβο δεν διέρχονται ρεύματα, δύναται η συσκευή η οποία βρίσκετε πλησίον του κόμβου να παράξει συχνότητα ίση με το γινόμενο του του πηλίκου της τετραγωνικής ρίζας των αριθμών των αγωγών του κόμβου, επί τον *πραγματικό* αριθμό των ηλεκτρονίων που κινούνται κυκλικά του κόμβου".
Στο "*πραγματικό*" είναι όλη η ουσία! Αν το έχει βρει ο Πέτρος θα περάσει στην ιστορία!

----------


## genesis

> ...μην αρχίσετε να βαράτε απλά λέω μήπως κρύβετε κάπου κάποια αλήθεια (άσχετη με του μάστορα ή και σχετική) και δεν το ξέρουμε....



Γιάννη, έχω στοιχειώδης γνώσεις φυσικής και κάποιες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής.
Το φαινόμενο που περιγράφεις και που έριξε κάτω την γέφυρα είναι ο συντονισμός.
Όταν έχουμε συντονισμό, η (ενδεχομένως λίγη) ενέργεια που δίνουμε στο σύστημα προστίθεται στην ήδη υπάρχουσα ενέργεια που έχει συσσωρευθεί σε αυτό και αυξάνει το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης.
Στην περίπτωση της γέφυρας η συχνότητα μηχανικής ταλάντωσης φαίνεται ότι επιτυγχάνεται με μία σχετικά χαμηλή ταχύτητα ανέμου. Στις υψηλές ταχύτητες ανέμου η γέφυρα δεν συντόνιζε και η κατασκευή της ήταν τέτοια που μπορούσε να αποσβέσει / απορροφήσει την ενέργεια που δεχόταν.
Όταν όμως σε μία χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα ανέμου επιτεύχθηκε μηχανικός συντονισμός, η ενέργεια που δεχόταν το σύστημα δεν αποσβενόταν κάπου με αποτέλεσμα να προστίθεται συνεχώς στο σύστημα αυξάνοντας το πλάτος ταλάντωσης μέχρι την τελική θραύση του συστήματος.

Είναι γνωστό ότι έχουν γίνει πειράματα (κάποιοι συμφορουμίτες έβαλαν και σχετικά link σε προηγούμενες σελίδες του νήματος) όπου επιβεβαιώνεται ότι η παρουσία ραδιοσυχνότητας μπορεί να υποβοηθήσει και να επιταχύνει την διαδικασία ηλεκτρόλυσης του νερού.
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι αυτό γίνεται επιτυγχάνοντας συντονισμό του μορίου του νερού.

Πάμε τώρα λίγο ανάποδα...
Για να λειτουργεί, έστω χωρίς φορτίο, ένας κινητήρας γεννήτριας με ονομαστική ισχύ 6,5hp (περίπου 5kW), εκτιμώ ότι χρειάζεται μηχανική ισχύς της τάξης των 0,5 - 1hp (350 - 750W) την οποία ο κινητήρας πρέπει να την πάρει από το καύσιμο. Με δεδομένο ότι μεγάλο ποσοστό αυτής της ενέργειας χάνεται σε θερμική και δεν μετατρέπεται σε μηχανική κατά την καύση,  η θερμογόνος δύναμη του καυσίμου θα πρέπει να είναι της τάξης του 1kW και άνω.

Δηλαδή, για να λειτουργεί η γεννήτρια χωρίς φορτίο, θα πρέπει το καύσιμο να έχει ισχύ 1kW και η ισχύς αυτή παράγεται από 350mW (κατά τον ζωγράφο).
Δηλαδή περίπου 3000 φορές μεγαλύτερη.
Άρα βρήκε τρόπο να διασπά το νερό με ενέργεια 3000 φορές μικρότερη από αυτή που απελευθερώνεται όταν δημιουργείται το νερό (καύση υδρογόνου με οξυγόνο που δίνει νερό).
Δηλαδή αν ξαναπάρουμε το νερό που βγάζει η εξάτμιση και το ξαναρίξουμε στο δοχείο το σύστημα δεν θα έχει ανάγκη ούτε καν να του ξαναβάλουμε νερό!!
Και η νέα διάσπαση θα μας δώσει πάλι 3000 φορές περισσότερη ενέργεια.
Να η βελτίωση που δεν σκέφτηκε ο Ζωγράφος ακόμη!

Κάτι δεν κολλάει....ίσως να κάνω και πολύ απλοϊκούς υπολογισμούς βέβαια....

----------


## leosedf

> .
> 
> Εκτός απο τους Ελληνες καραγκιόζηδες, υπάρχουν και international λαμόγια...
> Ενα λαμόγιο στο Περού θέλει να ηλεκτροδοτήσει ένα χωριό με *ηλεκτρική ενέργεια απο .....φυτά* !!!
> 
> http://www.sciencealert.com/plant-la...-areas-of-peru
> 
> .



Αυτό είναι άλλο κομμάτι έρευνας, μια Ελληνίδα σε Αγγλικό πανεπιστήμιο έφτιαξε οργανικά καλώδια σε φυτά και τρανζίστορ, ακόμη πολύ πρώιμα αλλά υπάρχουν έρευνες.

----------


## wavemaster

> Έχω ξαναγράψει πως αυτό το πράγμα που το ονομάζει ταλαντωτή στους 300 GHz, μοιάζει με ενισχυτή στους 10-20 GHZ.
> Ίσως λόγω του ότι δεν το τροφοδοτεί με τάση να μετατρέπετε σε ταλαντωτή για τον λόγο πως αφού δεν καταναλώνει ενέργεια, ταλαντώνει. 
> Το λέει ξεκάθαρα και ο Κίρχοφ στον έκτο κανόνα του:
> "Όταν από έναν κόμβο δεν διέρχονται ρεύματα, δύναται η συσκευή η οποία βρίσκετε πλησίον του κόμβου να παράξει συχνότητα ίση με το γινόμενο του του πηλίκου της τετραγωνικής ρίζας των αριθμών των αγωγών του κόμβου, επί τον *πραγματικό* αριθμό των ηλεκτρονίων που κινούνται κυκλικά του κόμβου".
> Στο "*πραγματικό*" είναι όλη η ουσία! Αν το έχει βρει ο Πέτρος θα περάσει στην ιστορία!



Λίγο αργότερα ο γιός του Κίρχοφ έβγαλε τον 17 ο κανόνα ο οποίος λέει:
Όταν τα ρεύματα που διέρχονται από έναν κόμβο τα δουν σκούρα μπορούν να μεταβάλουν την τάση του κυκλώματος ανάλογα με την περίμετρο της κοιλιάς του εφευρέτη που στέκεται ακριβώς δίπλα από το κύκλωμα. Η συχνότητα ταλάντωσης σε αυτή την περίπτωση εναρμονίζεται με την 7η αρμονική της ψιλότερης φωνής της πεθεράς του. Αν έχει βρει αυτό ο Πέτρος τότε θα μείνει στην ιστορία.

----------


## Spark

> Αυτό είναι άλλο κομμάτι έρευνας, μια Ελληνίδα σε Αγγλικό πανεπιστήμιο έφτιαξε οργανικά καλώδια σε φυτά και τρανζίστορ, ακόμη πολύ πρώιμα αλλά υπάρχουν έρευνες.




οχι δεν ειναι πρώιμα, γνωρίζουμε την μέδοδο και την εξελίσουμε. για την ανοιξη του 2016 ετοιμαζω θερμοκηπιο που θα παράγει μαρουλια και ηλεκτρισμό, θα το παρουσιάσω και εδω

----------


## leosedf

Α συγνώμη δεν είναι Αγγλία αλλά Σουηδία.
http://news.in.gr/science-technology...aid=1500041210
http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/ellin...afulla/3123891

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Στο 28:50 λέει για τις διόδους. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRwfx2Ktzx8



Τώρα που το είδα μου λύθηκαν όλες οι απορίες! 
Οι δίοδοι XR2F είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένες και όντως δουλεύουν όπως λέει ο Πετράν!
Επίσης κατάλαβα πως κάνει αυτή την ταλάντωση με διακοπτόμενο ημίτονο. Εύκολο!
Μου θυμίζει και τις κατασκευές ενός φίλου:
Η πρώτη ήταν πομπός με δύο στάδια, μια EL84 ταλάντωση και μια δεύτερη ενισχύτρια εξόδου.
Ο μάγκας το δούλευε με μια λάμπα!!!
Πως το έκανε? Απλά με ασύλληπτη ταχύτητα έβγαζε την ταλαντώτρια μόλις έκανε ταλάντωση, μετά την έβαζε στην έξοδο όπου έκανε ενίσχυση και πάλι από την αρχή.
Το ίδιο και με push pull ενισχυτή. Πάλι με μια λάμπα. Στη μια φάση την είχε αριστερά, στην επόμενη την έβαζε δεξιά και έτσι με μια λάμπα είχε κάνει push-pull!

----------


## wavemaster

> Γιάννη, έχω στοιχειώδης γνώσεις φυσικής και κάποιες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής.
> Το φαινόμενο που περιγράφεις και που έριξε κάτω την γέφυρα είναι ο συντονισμός.
> Όταν έχουμε συντονισμό, η (ενδεχομένως λίγη) ενέργεια που δίνουμε στο σύστημα προστίθεται στην ήδη υπάρχουσα ενέργεια που έχει συσσωρευθεί σε αυτό και αυξάνει το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης.
> Στην περίπτωση της γέφυρας η συχνότητα μηχανικής ταλάντωσης φαίνεται ότι επιτυγχάνεται με μία σχετικά χαμηλή ταχύτητα ανέμου. Στις υψηλές ταχύτητες ανέμου η γέφυρα δεν συντόνιζε και η κατασκευή της ήταν τέτοια που μπορούσε να αποσβέσει / απορροφήσει την ενέργεια που δεχόταν.
> Όταν όμως σε μία χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα ανέμου επιτεύχθηκε μηχανικός συντονισμός, η ενέργεια που δεχόταν το σύστημα δεν αποσβενόταν κάπου με αποτέλεσμα να προστίθεται συνεχώς στο σύστημα αυξάνοντας το πλάτος ταλάντωσης μέχρι την τελική θραύση του συστήματος.
> 
> Είναι γνωστό ότι έχουν γίνει πειράματα (κάποιοι συμφορουμίτες έβαλαν και σχετικά link σε προηγούμενες σελίδες του νήματος) όπου επιβεβαιώνεται ότι η παρουσία ραδιοσυχνότητας μπορεί να υποβοηθήσει και να επιταχύνει την διαδικασία ηλεκτρόλυσης του νερού.
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι αυτό γίνεται επιτυγχάνοντας συντονισμό του μορίου του νερού.
> 
> ...




 For example, at standard conditions, the combustion of 1.0 mole hydrogen with oxygen releases 285.8 kJ of energy. We represent the reaction. 
 H2(g) + 1/2 O2 -> H2O (l),         _dH_ = -285.8 kJ/mol 

Η καύση 1 γραμμομορίου Υδρογόνου δίνει 286 kJ ενέργεια.

Από 1 κιλό νερού παίρνουμε 55,5 mole υδρογόνου.
Αν κάψουμε τα 55,5 mole υδρογόνου θα πάρουμε 55,5 mol Χ 285.8 Kj/mol = 15.861,9 KJ 
Η γεννήτρια εσωτερικής καύσης χρειάζεται προφανώς πάνω από 5,5 KW για να παράγει 5,5 KW ! Έστω λοιπόν ότι χρειάζεται 8 KW, το υπόλοιπο είναι απώλειες θερμότητας κλπ. Τότε θα μπορεί να δουλεύει με το Υδρογόνο που παράγεται από ένα κιλό νερού: 15.861,9/8 = 1982 sec 
Παρακαλώ διορθώστε για τυχών λάθη στους υπολογισμούς!

----------


## genesis

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά υπολόγισες ότι με το υδρογόνο που παράγεται από 1 λίτρο νερού η γεννήτρια θα λειτουργήσει σε πλήρες φορτίο για περίπου 33min.
Οι υπολογισμοί σου μου φαίνονται γενικά σωστοί με την παρατήρηση ότι ακόμη και ο καλύτερος κινητήρας εσωτ. καύσης έχει βαθμό απόδοσης γύρω στο 30%. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να παράγει 5,5kW θα χρειαζόταν περίπου 15kW χημικής ισχύος...

Αυτό που παρατηρώ εγώ όμως δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτό. Έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι το καύσιμο παράγεται με ΠΟΛΥ λιγότερη ενέργεια από αυτήν που απελευθερώνει το ίδιο κατά την καύση του (κατά την αντίστροφη διαδικασία δηλαδή).

Στους υπολογισμούς σου δηλαδή το σύστημα μπορεί να παράγει ισχύ 8kW (υπό μορφή υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου που καίγονται) για 30min δηλαδή περίπου 4kWh, καταναλώνοντας μόλις 350mW x 30min = 0,175kWh!!!
Αν λοιπόν οδηγήσω τους υδρατμούς της εξάτμισης, αφού τους ψύξω, πάλι μέσα στο δοχείο, έχω φτιάξει αεικίνητο!
Ή μάλλον όχι, γιατί υπάρχει και ένα ματζούνι που βάζει μέσα στο νερό ο Ζωγράφος και το οποίο υποτίθεταο ότι είναι φθηνό και πολύ διαδεδομένο στην φύση.
Υποθέτω ότι είναι το ματζούνι που μας δίνει τις 3.825Wh που μας λείπουν!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα έχω πολλές ενστάσεις αλλά προς το παρόν παρακολουθώ τα σχόλια εδώ από κάποια παιδιά  με σοβαρό υπόβαθρο γνώσεων
Αλλά σε μια άλλη παρουσίαση του  ζωγράφου με το νεράκι σε κάποιες μεμβράνες και την παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού, εκεί που είναι η πρωτοτυπία, αφού στο εμπόριο ήδη κυκλοφορούν
http://finditmore.info/2013/04/24/po...harge-battery/
και γενικά αυτό που με ξενίζει είναι η προχειρότητα των κατασκευών του, που ούτε πρωτοετείς των ΤΕΙ

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Μήπως να κλειδωθεί το θέμα, γιατί άθελά μας αποκαλύπτουμε κρατικά μυστικά? 
Φαντάζεστε να χάσει το κράτος μερικές εκατοντάδες δις (μπορεί και τρις!!!) γιατί κάθονται κάποιοι άθλιοι τύποι σε ένα forum και αναλύουν την κατασκευή?
Εγώ δε θα το αντέξω, θα φουλάρω την μηχανή του Πέτρου με Perrier, θα τη συνδέσω με το inverter DC-AC που πρώτος ανακάλυψε πριν μερικά χρόνια και θα καώ ζωντανός από τις τύψεις μου  :Sad:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Μην νομίζετε ότι στο ΚΕΤΑ  ΕΤΗΜ είναι άσχετοι , απλά σε πρώτη φάση και μετά από την τηλεοπτική πίεση δέχτηκαν να (μελετήσουν ) το θέμα

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Μην νομίζετε ότι στο ΚΕΤΑ  ΕΤΗΜ είναι άσχετοι , απλά σε πρώτη φάση και μετά από την τηλεοπτική πίεση δέχτηκαν να (μελετήσουν ) το θέμα



Σαφώς και δεν είναι άσχετοι και μόλις την δουν θα καταλάβουν οι άνθρωποι με τι έχουν να κάνουν.
Απλά δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ τίποτα όμως γιατί:
α) αν όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα είναι η ανακάλυψη του αιώνα, σαν στρατιωτικό μυστικό δεν θα μας το ανακοινώσουν ποτέ.
β) στην ακραία περίπτωση που του την φορέσουν κολάρο, δεν θα βγει κανείς να κάνει εκπομπή ανακοινώνοντας την αποτυχία της.
Έτσι, στον κόσμο θα περάσει πως κάπου καλά κρυμμένη υπάρχει η εφεύρεση που θα αλλάξει τον κόσμο και όταν με το καλό έρθουν στα πράγματα οι ΕΛ θα την εκμεταλλευτούν!

----------


## lynx

στα 300GHz και πανω και με ισχυ απο 300mW πως
αναβει το λεντακι επαγωγικα;;;






> αλλά προς το παρόν παρακολουθώ τα σχόλια εδώ από κάποια παιδιά  με σοβαρό υπόβαθρο γνώσεων



δηλαδη απαξιωνεις τους υπολοιπους και μαλιστα
το δηλωνεις;  :Smile: 

τα δικα μου σχολια σου αρεσουν η να κανω
μεγαλυτερη προσπαθεια να μην πεφτει
το επιπεδο;

----------


## GR_KYROS

Αυτοί που έχουν υπόβαθρο γνώσεων φαίνονται
Μπορεί και να είσαι και εσύ μέσα , μη τσιμπάς :Smile:

----------


## lynx

> Αυτοί που έχουν υπόβαθρο γνώσεων φαίνονται
> Μπορεί και να είσαι και εσύ μέσα , μη τσιμπάς




απλά όπως διάβασα το ποστ σου δεν μου φάνηκε οκ οπως το έγραψες...  :Unsure: 

θα είδες τι είπε ο wavemaster... για το λόγο που προτίμησε να γραφτεί σε αυτό
το φορουμ.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Εντάξει άστο μην το συνεχίζεις και χαλάμε το θέμα

Και τέλος το ότι είναι ένα εξειδικευμένο φόρουμ αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι περνάς και εξετάσεις για να γραφτείς, ότι δείχνεις τα πτυχία σου, οπότε υπάρχουν εδώ και περαστικοί οι οποίοι επιμένουν να έχουν άποψη σε όλα τα  θέματα.

----------


## mouda

Η συσκευή  για  την  παραγωγή  Η2+Ο του  Πέτρου δεν έχει κάποια άλλη ιδιαίτερη πηγή  ενέργειας  για  αυτή  την  παραγωγή 
Πολλά πράγματα  που  έχει βάλει  πάνω  σε  αυτή  είναι  άσκοπα  για  να   μπερδεύει  τον  κόσμο  και  να  προφύλαξη  την  πατέντα  του  
Δεν  πιστεύω  ότι είναι  κάτι  πολύ  πολύπλοκο όσο  προσπαθεί  να το  δείξει  με την  κατασκευή του
Το  μόνο  δοχείο  που δεν  ξέρουμε  τι  έχει  μέσα  είναι  το  μεταλλικό χρώματος  ασημί που  εκεί  καταλήγουν πολλά σπειροειδή σωληνάκια
Πιστεύω  ότι εκεί  μέσα  έχει  νερό διότι  αλλιώς  θα  του  έκανε μπάμ Το Η2+Ο είναι πάρα πολύ  επικίνδυνο  
Τις διαφανείς  υδατοπαγίδες δεν  τις  χρησιμοποίησε  ποτέ τις έχει βάλει  άσκοπα για  μπέρδεμα
Μια  άλλη υπόθεση  που  κάνω  είναι ότι  τα  τόσα  πολλά σπειροειδή  που χρησιμοποιεί είναι  για  να  προσλαμβάνει και  κάποιες  άλλες αρμονικές  ταλαντώσεις πιο χαμηλής  συχνότητας που και  αυτές  πρέπει να  προσδίδουν κάτι  στην  όλη  αντίδραση  διάσπασης  του  νερού Αυτό που  βλέπεται  σαν  παραγωγή είναι  πραγματικό με  παραγωγή ενεργείας  το ελάχιστο επιεικώς πάνω  από 1 kw -3 kw Άλλες  διαδικασίες  υπολογισμών  μάλλον είναι αυτή  την  στιγμή άσκοπες

----------


## picdev

Emena μου κανει κάτι άλλο εντύπωση , επειδή έχουμε περάσει λίγο πολύ από ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ και πολυτεχνεία , εγώ προσωπικά έχω γνωρίσει αξιόλογους καθηγητές και νέους και μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία , από μαθηματικούς μέχρι φυσικούς ,χημικούς και ειδικούς στη νανοτεχνολογία . για παράδειγμα στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά ένας φυσικός ανακάλυψε έναν υλικό που καθαρίζει πετρελαιοκηλίδες με μαγνήτη , μέχρι καράβι έφτιαξε με λεφτά της εε. Και από ότι επαθα πούλησε την ιδέα για 1 εκ , άλλο ότι δεν χρησιμοποιήται για λόγους που.δεν ξέρω .
Αυτός ο άνθρωπος λοιπόν δεν βρήκε έστω έναν καθηγητή να κάνουν μετρήσεις σε εργαστήρια ,  με πιστοποιημένα μηχανήματα , να  φτιάξουν πρωτότυπα και να βγει να μιλήσει αυτός για την εφεύρεση με στοιχεία. Γιατί στον απλό κόσμο φενεται να λέει μόνο αρλουμπες και περίεργα πράγματα

Και τόσο καιρό ένας ερευνητής δεν βρέθηκε να του κάνει πρόσκληση για μετρήσεις ? Περίεργο μου φενεται

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Μια  άλλη υπόθεση  που  κάνω  είναι ότι  τα  τόσα  πολλά σπειροειδή  που χρησιμοποιεί είναι  για  να  προσλαμβάνει και  κάποιες  άλλες αρμονικές  ταλαντώσεις πιο χαμηλής  συχνότητας που και  αυτές  πρέπει να  προσδίδουν κάτι  στην  όλη  αντίδραση  διάσπασης  του  νερού



Αν αυτά τα σπειροειδή τα θεωρήσουμε πηνία, γιατί για να λες για αρμονικές συχνότητες τότε πηνία θα είναι, θα πρέπει να συντονίζουν κάπου στις ακουστικές συχνότητες.
Τώρα, πως γίνετε να έχουμε μια ταλάντωση σε κάποιους GHZ και να βάζουμε πηνία για κάποιους ΚΗΖ για να πάρουμε τις αρμονικές του ταλαντωτή, ξεφεύγει από τα ηλεκτρονικά και πάει στην μεταφυσική, με την οποία δεν έχω ασχοληθεί.
Αλήθεια, τον Πέτρο τον γνωρίζεις προσωπικά?

----------


## wavemaster

> Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα έχω πολλές ενστάσεις αλλά προς το παρόν παρακολουθώ τα σχόλια εδώ από κάποια παιδιά  με σοβαρό υπόβαθρο γνώσεων
> Αλλά σε μια άλλη παρουσίαση του  ζωγράφου με το νεράκι σε κάποιες μεμβράνες και την παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού, εκεί που είναι η πρωτοτυπία, αφού στο εμπόριο ήδη κυκλοφορούν
> http://finditmore.info/2013/04/24/po...harge-battery/
> και γενικά αυτό που με ξενίζει είναι η προχειρότητα των κατασκευών του, που ούτε πρωτοετείς των ΤΕΙ



Από τις πατέντες που έχει κατοχυρώσει στο εμπόριο κυκλοφορούν ήδη εδώ και χρόνια από άλλους εφευρέτες (εννοείται!):
1. Ο ανορθωτής τάσης
2. Η μπαταρία μαγνησίου που δείχνεις στο λινκ να δουλεύει με νερο.

Η παραγωγή υδρογόνου που παρουσίασε πάντως είναι παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία. Πολλοί έχουν προσπαθήσει αλλά αποτέλεσμα μηδέν! Όλοι οι επίδοξοι παραγωγοί υδρογόνου χρησιμοποιούσαν μια συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης με αρχική τάση. Στην συνέχεια εφάρμοζαν 2 συχνότητες.
Οι δυο επιφανέστεροι ερευνητές ήταν:
1. Stanley Meyer
2. Andrji Puharich

Το ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο είναι ότι τους αναφέρει και ο Π. Ζωγράφος στην εργασία κατοχύρωσης της πατέντας του! 

Η πρώτη συχνότητα του Meyer ήταν 42,834 KHz. H δεύτερη συχνότητα (διαμόρφωσης) ήταν 4,244 KHz. Τετράγωνοι παλμοί! Και όχι ημίτονα που λέει ο Ζωγράφος!

Όποιος έχει την υπομονή ας μας εξηγήσει τι λέει ο Puharich:
*http://www.thelivingmoon.com/41pegasus/32garys_files/Water_Decomposition/1puhar.htm

**και αυτός μιλάει για KHz !!** 
*

----------


## wavemaster

Σχετικά με τον Stanley Meyer και τις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιεί υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο η παρακάτω σελίδα που περιγράφει αναλυτικά πως γίνεται το πείραμα. 
Υπάρχουν επίσης video του πειράματος αλλά και τα κυκλώματα που χρησιμοποιούνται και άλλο υλικό.

http://jnaudin.free.fr/wfc/

----------


## jimnaf

Έχω μια μικρή απορία και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας . :Bored: 

Ωραία λοιπόν, με τα 300Ghz  κάναμε την διάσπαση και έχουμε υδρογόνο + οξυγόνο και φυσικά τα έχουμε διαχωρίσει, γιατί μαζί δεν 
μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν.

*Ερώτημα* :  *Π**ως μετατρέπω  το Χ   αέριο σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια;* :Confused1:

----------


## nestoras

> Έχω μια μικρή απορία και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας .
> 
> Ωραία λοιπόν, με τα 300Ghz  κάναμε την διάσπαση και έχουμε υδρογόνο + οξυγόνο και φυσικά τα έχουμε διαχωρίσει, γιατί μαζί δεν 
> μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν.
> 
> *Ερώτημα* :  *Π**ως μετατρέπω  το Χ   αέριο σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια;*



Από ότι κατάλαβα, η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια παράγεται από την αντίδραση απευθείας κι όχι από το υδρογόνο. Το υδρογόνο είναι bonus στην υπόθεση!  :Smile:

----------


## Spark

> Έχω μια μικρή απορία και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας .
> 
> Ωραία λοιπόν, με τα 300Ghz  κάναμε την διάσπαση και έχουμε υδρογόνο + οξυγόνο και φυσικά τα έχουμε διαχωρίσει, γιατί μαζί δεν 
> μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν.
> 
> *Ερώτημα* :  *Π**ως μετατρέπω  το Χ   αέριο σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια;*




ουτε διαπιστωσε κανεις πως καποια συχνότητα προκαλει το αποτέλεσμα που δειχνει,
ουτε διαπιστωσε κανεις πως τα αερια που βγαζει και καιει ειναι αποτελεσμα καποιας διεργασίας/αντιδρασης,
ουτε διαπίστωσε κανεις πως μεσα στο μεταλλικο κουτι δεν εχει μπαταρίες και γκαζάκι,
ουτε θα το διαπιστώσει κανεις αφου αυτό ειναι το μεγάλο κόλπο που δεν πρεπει να αποκαλυφθει.
εαν αποκαλυφθουν τα κόλπα τότε ολοι θα φωναζουν πως ο Π.Ζωγραφος μας κοροϊδευει.
ετσι θα μεινετε με τις απορίες.
καποιοι ελπιζουν να δουν το σεναριο της ταινιας "αλυσιδωτη αντίδραση" να γινεται παραγματικότητα.

και που παρουσίασα εδω στο θεμα "παλμικος θερμαντηρας νερου" σύστημα παραγωγής καυσιμων αεριων δεν ρωτησε τι μπορω να κανω με αυτο, πιθανον να γνωρίζουν.
ειναι τόσοι πολλοι εδω που παραγουν υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο με ηλεκτρολυση και παλμους που ειναι συνηθισμένο.

----------


## bchris

Σιγα το κατορθωμα ρε Σπυρο!
ολοι οσοι εχουν περασει απο Γυμνασιο, εχουν κανει τουλαχιστον μια ηλεκτρολυση στην ζωη τους.
Οσο για τις @@ με τους παλμους, δεν θα σχολιασω.

----------


## CYBERNETICS

ΤΥΧΑΙΑ έπεσα σ' αυτή την ανάρτηση κι επειδή αναφέρεται αναλυτικά στο παρόν θέμα, επισηνάπτω το σχετικό link... http://katohika.gr/ellada/dorean-rey...troy-zografoy/

----------


## wavemaster

> Έχω μια μικρή απορία και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας .
> 
> Ωραία λοιπόν, με τα 300Ghz  κάναμε την διάσπαση και έχουμε υδρογόνο + οξυγόνο και φυσικά τα έχουμε διαχωρίσει, γιατί μαζί δεν 
> μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν.
> 
> *Ερώτημα* :  *Π**ως μετατρέπω  το Χ   αέριο σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια;*



Το Χ αέριο μετατρέπεται σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια υπο την προϋπόθεση ότι είναι εύφλεκτο, ως εξής:

1. Οδηγώ το Χ αέριο σε ένα κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης. Το αέριο κινεί τον εν λόγω κινητήρα.
2. Ο κινητήρας περιστρέφει ένα πηνίο εντός μαγνητικού πεδίου παράγοντας ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, δηλαδή δίνοντας ηλεκτρική ενέργεια.

----------


## nestoras

> Το Χ αέριο μετατρέπεται σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια υπο την προϋπόθεση ότι είναι εύφλεκτο, ως εξής:
> 
> 1. Οδηγώ το Χ αέριο σε ένα κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης. Το αέριο κινεί τον εν λόγω κινητήρα.
> 2. Ο κινητήρας περιστρέφει ένα πηνίο εντός μαγνητικού πεδίου παράγοντας ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, δηλαδή δίνοντας ηλεκτρική ενέργεια.




Η εφεύρεση δεν κάνει αυτό όμως. Παράγει *απευθείας* ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Το σύστημα που περιέγραψες είναι ένα κλασσικό Η/Ζ με μηχανή εσωτερικής καύσης.

----------


## wavemaster

> Η εφεύρεση δεν κάνει αυτό όμως. Παράγει *απευθείας* ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Το σύστημα που περιέγραψες είναι ένα κλασσικό Η/Ζ με μηχανή εσωτερικής καύσης.



Στην αρχή ο Π. Ζωγράφος εμφάνισε όντως μια συσκευή που παρήγαγε απ'ευθείας ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. Στις πρώτες δυο ή τρεις εκπομπές της Ζούγκλα TV αυτό βλέπαμε ως πατέντα!
Στην συνέχεια όμως εμφανίστηκε η συσκευή που παράγει υδρογόνο με την βοήθεια μικροκυμάτων. Με την τελευταία "ασχολούμαστε" εδώ και 3 περίπου εκπομπές του Μάκη!
Σε αυτή την τελευταία συσκευή συνέδεσε κινητήρα (γεννήτρια) εσωτερικής καύσης και με την καύση υδρογόνου παρήγαγε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα μέσω της γεννήτριας !
Το μηχανάκι που είδαμε στην εκπομπή της προηγούμενης Πέμπτης είχε επάνω την μηχανή παραγωγής υδρογόνου, απ' ευθείας συνδεδεμένη στον κινητήρα του παπιού! ΤΟ δε γκάζι της μηχανής ήταν ένας ρυθμιστής ροής επί της σέλας και 
ανάμεσα στα πόδια του αναβάτη!

----------


## wavemaster

Θα παρακαλούσα με την σειρά μου κάποιον από τους γνώστες να κατασκευάσει το παρακάτω κύκλωμα για να μας λυθεί η απορία:
ICONwfcJaudin1000.jpg
Απ' ότι μπορώ να διακρίνω το ρεύμα είναι 1,8 Α η τάση 29,4 V. Άρα η ενέργεια που δίνουμε είναι P = V I =
1,8 X 29,4 = 52,92 Watt 
+ την ενέργεια που καταναλώνουν οι ταλαντωτές.
Οι συχνότητες φαίνονται αριστερά.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες :
http://jnaudin.free.fr/wfcbooster/WFCbooster06en.htm

Έτσι θα μπορούσαμε να μάθουμε:
1. Παράγεται υδρογόνο;
2. Πόσο;
3. Ποιός είναι Συντελεστής απόδοσης ; 
Για να επιτευχθεί το τελευταίο απαιτείται ο διαχωρισμός του υδρογόνου και η ογκομέτρησή του.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ναι βασίζεται στην διαδεδομένη και αποδεκτή συχνότητα των 42.8 Khz με διαμόρφωση 4.2 Khz
Κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά με υποβοήθηση υπερήχων εδώ
http://www.kodasplace.com/inventions/electrosonic.html

----------

nestoras (01-12-15)

----------


## jimnaf

> ICONwfcJaudin1000.jpg
> 
> 1. Παράγεται υδρογόνο;
> 2. Πόσο;



Αυτή την απορία έχω και εγώ , *παράγεται* *καθαρό** υδρογόνο  * η   υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που γίνεται μετά;

----------


## GR_KYROS

Άσχετα με την ηλεκτρονική διάταξη που φαίνεται αξιόπιστη, με αυτό το δοχείο παράγει υδροξύ
Για καθαρό διαχωρισμό υδρογόνου θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει το παρακάτω
F2RNJKWH337KO32.LARGE.jpg

----------


## lynx

Διαβασα την πατεντα....

----------


## xaris-c

αυτό παλι με τον keshe το ακούσατε ...μιλάμε για πολυ απατεωνιά ..το θεμα ειναι πως τσίμπησαν άτομα απο ολον τον πλανήτη και ολοι φτιάχνουν πηνια και περιμένουν να παράγουν ρεύμα...τουσ ριχνω ενα κράξιμο στο ελληνικό και καλά https://www.facebook.com/KESHEGREECE/?fref=ts .βεβαια ο μαγκας πούλησε ποιος ξέρει ποσα τετοια κουτάκια MAGRAV και περιμενουν να μην γράφει ο μετρητής τους (της ΔΕΗ )...τωρα τούς τα απέσυρε γιατι λεει είχαν κάποιο προβλημα και θα τους στείλει το καινούριο μοντέλο ...να γελάσω τωρα η μετα?...αλλά κάποιοι ανεγκέφαλοι έδωσαν μέχρι και 1000 ευρω για το πάρουν ...αλλα ο γάτος το έστισε πολυ καλά το πράγμα...σε αυτο τον παραδέχομαι....δεν μπορω να καταλάβω ομως πως κάποιοι ελληνες στο σιτε παραπάνω που έγραψα  μετα απο τόσα βίντεο κραξίματος και μην λειτουργίας του συστήματος  ακόμα υποστηρίζουν οτι κατι γίνεται και ψάχνουν.

----------


## ryk

> Άσχετα με την ηλεκτρονική διάταξη που φαίνεται αξιόπιστη, με αυτό το δοχείο παράγει υδροξύ
> Για καθαρό διαχωρισμό υδρογόνου θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει το παρακάτω
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61038



Πάμε πίσω στα βασικά:

*Electrolyte selection*

Pure water is a fairly good insulator since it has a low autoionization, Kw = 1.0 x 10β14 at room temperature and thus pure water conducts current poorly, 0.055 Β΅S·cmβ1.  Unless a very large potential is applied to cause an increase in the  autoionization of water the electrolysis of pure water proceeds very  slowly limited by the overall conductivity.
*
Applications*

 About five percent of hydrogen gas produced worldwide is created by  electrolysis. The majority of this hydrogen produced through  electrolysis is a side product in the production of chlorine. This is a prime example of a competing side reaction.
 2NaCl + 2H2O β Cl2 + H2 + 2NaOH The electrolysis of brine (saltwater), a water sodium chloride mixture, is only half the electrolysis of water since the chloride ions are oxidized to chlorine  rather than water being oxidized to oxygen. The hydrogen produced from  this process is either burned (converting it back to water), used for  the production of specialty chemicals, or various other small-scale applications.
 Water electrolysis is also used to generate oxygen for the International Space Station.[14][15]
 Hydrogen may later be used in a fuel cell as a storage method of energy and water.[16]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrolysis_of_water

Εδιτ: ο όρος υδροξύ δεν υπάρχει, μόνο σαν συνθετικό υδρόξυ-....

----------


## GR_KYROS

Εσύ πως το ονομάζεις το αέριο που παράγεται μαζί ?
Γιατί βλέπω συχνά την παρακάτω ανάλυση
(υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο, γνωστό και ως «υδροξύ», με την μέθοδο της ηλεκτρόλυσηςβ¦β¦)

----------


## CybEng

Μα δεν παράγεται ένα αέριο για να έχει ένα όνομα. Παράγονται οξυγόνο και υδρογόνο, δύο διαφορετικά αέρια.
Και εμένα μου είχε φανεί "κάπως" ο όρος "υδροξύ" που είχα ακούσει στα video του εφευρέτη.
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον ryk, το υδροξύ- μπαίνει σαν συνθετικό για παράδειγμα "υδροξύλιο" OH η οποία είναι μονοσθενής χημική ρίζα οξυγόνου-υδρογόνου και η οποία μπορεί να βρεθεί μέσα σε πολλές άλλες χημικές ενώσεις (πχ αλκοόλες) . Μάλιστα αν μιλάμε για το υδροξύλιο είναι τόσο δραστικό που δεν υφίσταται ελεύθερο στην φύση.
Αυτά τα λίγα θυμάμαι από την χημεία του Λυκείου , ίσως και να κάνω κάπου λάθος.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Καλημέρα, μια παράμετρο που δεν σχολιάστηκε η χρήση αυτού του αερίου ΗΗΟ δύο άτομα υδρογόνου ένα οξυγόνου ή εσφαλμένα υδρΟΞΥ σε Μ.Ε.Κ.  Σε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα λειτουργίας θεωρητικά θα βγάλει OFF τον κινητήρα. Αφού περιέχει τον όρο ΟΞΥ αναγκαστικά επέρχεται με την καύση του αερίου Οξείδωση μετάλλου...  
Όμως η μηχανολογία μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα αυτό βάζοντας στον κινητήρα μέταλλα ανθεκτικά στην οξείδωση, αλλά αυτό απαιτεί τον επανασχεδιασμό του. 
Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση οτι αν είναι μάγκας ο Πέτρος άνετα θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει τον αντιδραστήρα του (ας τον πούμε αντιδραστήρα) ώστε να παράγεται και να χρησιμοποιείται καθαρό υδρογόνο και να απελευθερώνει το οξυγόνο στην ατμόσφαιρα. Δηλαδή απο τη στιγμή που συμβαίνει αυτή η αντίδραση διάσπασης του νερού δεν νομίζω να είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα ο διαχωρισμός των αερίων επαναπροσδιορίζοντας το θάλαμο της αντίδρασης. 
Ως μέταλλο που συντελεί στην αντίδραση νομίζω χρησιμοποιεί την Αλουμίνα... και δίνει ως υποπροϊόν και οξείδιο του μαγνησίου (είμαι άσχετος από χημεία)

----------


## ryk

> Μα δεν παράγεται ένα αέριο για να έχει ένα όνομα. Παράγονται οξυγόνο και υδρογόνο, δύο διαφορετικά αέρια.
> Και εμένα μου είχε φανεί "κάπως" ο όρος "υδροξύ" που είχα ακούσει στα video του εφευρέτη.
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον ryk, το υδροξύ- μπαίνει σαν συνθετικό για παράδειγμα "υδροξύλιο" OH η οποία είναι μονοσθενής χημική ρίζα οξυγόνου-υδρογόνου και η οποία μπορεί να βρεθεί μέσα σε πολλές άλλες χημικές ενώσεις (πχ αλκοόλες) . Μάλιστα αν μιλάμε για το υδροξύλιο είναι τόσο δραστικό που δεν υφίσταται ελεύθερο στην φύση.
> Αυτά τα λίγα θυμάμαι από την χημεία του Λυκείου , ίσως και να κάνω κάπου λάθος.



Ακριβώς! Γενικώς η χρήση του είναι σαν πρόθεμα στη Χημεία. Αν διαβάσεις πιο πάνω την wikipedia, θα δεις ότι λέει ότι σε καθαρό νεράκι (απιονισμένο) είναι δύσκολο να γίνει ηλεκτρόλυση και παράγεται οξυγόνο και υδρογόνο στα ηλεκτρόδια. Όσο και αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο είναι κακός αγωγός του ηλεκτρισμού (η διαστάση του νερού είναι ένα μόριο σε 10^14, δηλ. ένα μόριο είναι σε μορφή +-, άρα αγώγιμο). Σε διάλυμα άλατος τα πράγματα αλλάζουν, δηλ. όπως λέει και πιο πάνω η αντίδραση είναι αυτή 2NaCl + 2H2O --> Cl2 + H2 + 2NaOH Δηλ. είναι παραπροϊόν το υδρογόνο. Το γιατί είναι θέμα "βαρείας χημείας" -που λέει και ένα φίλος, βλ. ηλεκτραρνητικότητα/ηλεκτροθετικότητα.
Για να μην παραξηγηθώ, ετσι για τους τύπους τα αναφέρω τα παραπάνω...

----------


## ryk

> Εσύ πως το ονομάζεις το αέριο που παράγεται μαζί ?
> Γιατί βλέπω συχνά την παρακάτω ανάλυση
> (υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο, γνωστό και ως «υδροξύ», με την μέθοδο της ηλεκτρόλυσηςβ¦β¦)



Μαζί πως; Δεν μπορεί στο ίδιο ηλεκτρόδιο να έχεις και υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο με ηλεκτρόλυση (με DC εννοείται).
Σαν ονομασία μπορείς να το πεις μείγμα Η και Ο, μπορείς να το πεις και "Μπάμπη"  :Biggrin: , ή ότι άλλο θες, αλλά ο όρος υδροξύ είναι αδόκιμος.
Ποια ένωση ακριβώς περιγράφει;
Πάλι: Για να μην παραξηγηθώ, ετσι για τους τύπους τα αναφέρω τα παραπάνω...

----------


## rama

Μάλλον έχουν ξεχαστεί τα τρία τελευταία γράμματα, και το υδροξύλιο (ΟΗ) έγινε υδροξύ.

----------


## CybEng

Στο post #287 βλέπω ότι στην αντίδραση παράγεται και χλώριο το οποίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ιδιαίτερα πτητικό αλλά και τοξικό για τον άνθρωπο και άλλα έμβυα.

Δηλαδή εάν ο εφευρέτης έχει προσθέσει αλατάκι στο νερό του, τότε τι γίνεται με το απελευθερωμένο χλώριο ;  Απλά το εισπνέουν όσοι βρίσκονται τριγύρω ; Αν πάλι μπαίνει μέσα στην ΜΕΚ τότε πρέπει να διαβρώνει τα μέταλλα ταχύτατα ( όπως και προαναφέρθηκε ). Πάντως "παγίδα" για χλώριο δεν άκουσα να αναφέρεται στα videos.

----------


## SV1JRT

*.
Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη απο την αμάθεια....

Ο κάθε φαντασιόπληκτος ξερόλας ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ ότι ανακαλύπτει την λύση στο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα
ή ότι βρήκε την εφεύρεση που δεν ανακάλυψαν μερικά εκατομμύρια φυσικοί ανά τον κόσμο !!*


.

----------


## ryk

> Στο post #287 βλέπω ότι στην αντίδραση παράγεται και χλώριο το οποίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ιδιαίτερα πτητικό αλλά και τοξικό για τον άνθρωπο και άλλα έμβυα.
> 
> Δηλαδή εάν ο εφευρέτης έχει προσθέσει αλατάκι στο νερό του, τότε τι γίνεται με το απελευθερωμένο χλώριο ;  Απλά το εισπνέουν όσοι βρίσκονται τριγύρω ; Αν πάλι μπαίνει μέσα στην ΜΕΚ τότε πρέπει να διαβρώνει τα μέταλλα ταχύτατα ( όπως και προαναφέρθηκε ). Πάντως "παγίδα" για χλώριο δεν άκουσα να αναφέρεται στα videos.



Αν στο νερό βάλεις αλατάκι (αυτό του φαγητού), δεν μπορεί να μην πάρεις αέριο χλώριο. Εκτός αν δεν ξέρουμε κάτι (παγίδα όπως λες, ή αν το διάλυμα έχει κάτι μέσα που δεσμεύει το χλώριο ή...κτλ.)

----------

CybEng (10-12-15)

----------


## awmn931

> Αν στο νερό βάλεις αλατάκι (αυτό του φαγητού), δεν μπορεί να μην πάρεις αέριο χλώριο. Εκτός αν δεν ξέρουμε κάτι (παγίδα όπως λες, ή αν το διάλυμα έχει κάτι μέσα που δεσμεύει το χλώριο ή...κτλ.)



https://youtu.be/kRwfx2Ktzx8?t=5577

----------


## Spiroslouis

Υδροξύ..έκανα μια αναδρομή σε βίντεο από τα παλιά και βρήκα αυτή τη αναφορά...

https://youtu.be/0laAZH03lM8?t=56

----------


## ryk

> https://youtu.be/kRwfx2Ktzx8?t=5577




Δεν το έχω υπόψη μου το paper που αναφέρεται. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι  με την κλασική ηλεκτρόλυση δεν γίνεται. Τώρα αν ακτινοβολείς με κάποιο  μήκος κύματος και το τι γίνεται παραπέρα δεν το γνωρίζω.
Μη ξεχνάμε  ότι η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται. Έχουμε ακόμα πολλά να δούμε. Μακάρι  οποιαδήποτε εφεύρεση να είναι απλή, προσιτή και υλοποιήσιμη για όλους.





> Υδροξύ..έκανα μια αναδρομή σε βίντεο από τα παλιά και βρήκα αυτή τη αναφορά...
> 
> https://youtu.be/0laAZH03lM8?t=56



Χμμμμ, άστο καλύτερα....

----------


## Spiroslouis

Τέλος το πανηγύρι; Έτσι απλά; Εγώ θέλω κι' άλλο. Βρήκα τι θα ζητήσω από τον I-Bill

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Τέλος το πανηγύρι; Έτσι απλά; Εγώ θέλω κι' άλλο. Βρήκα τι θα ζητήσω από τον I-Bill



Ίσα ίσα που τώρα αρχίζει!
Αλλά είναι πλέον στρατιωτικό μυστικό και δεν θα μαθαίνουμε τι γίνετε, ξέρεις, τα πάντα πλέον σε σκοτεινά υπόγεια και ο Ζωγράφος με ισχυρή στρατιωτική προστασία, αφού το να προσπαθήσουν να τον απαγάγουν ξένες δυνάμεις, είναι το ίδιο πιθανό με το να αλλάξει ο χρόνος σε μια βδομάδα!

----------


## leosedf

Το φυλάει ο στρατός από τους εξωγήινους.

----------


## Spiroslouis

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο Ζωγράφος προερχόταν από εξωγήινες μορφές πολιτισμού.

----------


## georgegr

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο Ζωγράφος προερχόταν από εξωγήινες μορφές πολιτισμού.



Μπα πρέπει να μας ήρθε από εδώ, από πύλη που άνοιξε ο Λιακό ιδιοχείρως  :Cool: 


Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες !! :Smile:

----------


## Panoss

> Το φυλάει ο στρατός από τους εξωγήινους.



Εννοείς ότι ο στρατός φυλάει τους εξωγήινους από το Ζωγράφο...

----------


## midakos

> Εννοείς ότι ο στρατός φυλάει τους εξωγήινους από το Ζωγράφο...




Πάνο είσαι κακός, και για να στο αποδείξω θα σου πω ότι ήδη μια ομάδα Ντισέπτικονς (απο τα γνωστά Τρανσφόρμερς), κινείται απειλητικά προς τη γή και θα δώσουν σκληρή μάχη με τον Ελληνικό Στρατό και τον κύριο καμμένο για να αποκτήσουν αυτή τη νέα πηγή Ένεργκον!!!

----------


## μποζονιο

Λιγα λογια για τον Καμμενο εγω ακουσα οτι θα κανει αποικια στον Αρη για να παμε να ζησουμε ολοι μας αφου μας παρουν τα σπιτια οι τραπεζες. 

Το χλωριο στο νερο μπορει να παραξει HCl και υποχλωρικα ιοντα με φωτολυση. Επισης υπαρχει καποια προσροφηση αεριου σε υγρο ποση ειναι δε ξερω γκουγκλαρε.

  Ηλεκτροχημεια για το νερο εδω http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/water/electrolysis.html . 

Οι ημιαντιδρασεις για ηλεκτρολυτικο στοιχειο ειναι οι εξης , αυτες μπαινουν στην εξισωση Nernst για να υπολογισουμε το δυναμικο που χρειαζεται για ηλεκτρολυση.

Anode
+ve
6H2O(l)  O2(g) + 4H3O+(aq)  + 4e-(to anode)
_E_° = +1.229 V, pH 0
_E_°' = +0.815 V

Cathode
-ve
4e-(from cathode) + 4H2O(l)  >  2H2(g) + 4OH-(aq)
_E_° = -0.828 V, pH 14
_E_°' = -0.414 V




Χωρις να μπαινουμε στις διεπιφανειες helmholtz, συγκεντρωσεις ιοντων κτλπ.

Διαβαζουμε: "     The minimum necessary cell voltage to start water electrolysis is the potential 1.229 V.
     The potential necessary to start water electrolysis without withdrawing heat from the surroundings is 
-ΔH*°'*/nF = 1.481 V. 
     This results in at least a 21% unavoidable loss of efficiency.  Normally further heat is generated, and efficiency lost, from the  overpotentials applied."


Δηλαδη οτι και να κανουμε θα παραξουμε 21% εργο στη μορφη θερμοτητας αφου η κινητικη ενεργεια των ιοντων αυξανεται αντι στην ηλεκτρολυση αρα η αποδοση ειναι 79% , εαν τωρα δε μιλατε για ηλεκτρολυση αυτες οι εξισωσεις δεν ισχυουν ουτε η αποδοση αυτη ισχυει επισης ειναι αξιοσημειωτο ποσο γρηγορα ξεχνιεται η ηλεκτροχημεια ιδιατερα για το νερο πολυ μπερδεμενα ειναι τα πραγματα, γενικα οι πολικοι διαλυτες μπορουν να αλληλεπιδρασουν με μαγνητικα πεδια και υψησυχνη Η/Μ ακτινοβολια αλλαζοντας τις θερμοδυναμικες ιδιοτητες τους αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που λενε οτι το νερο εχει "μνημη" για καποιες ωρες φυσικα.

----------


## Spark

ο μιχαλης μιλαει πιο λογικα απο τον πετρο, να δουμε ποιος θα ανατιναχτει πρωτος...

----------


## leosedf

Ψηφίζω Καλογεράκη για ανατίναξη γιατί κάνει ποσότητες.

Ας του πει κάποιος ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχεις συμπαγή πλατίνα αλλά τιτάνιο επιπλατινωμένο για ηλεκτρόλυση.

----------


## genesis

Δεν υπάρχει καμία σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε Ζωγράφο και Καλογεράκη.
Ο Καλογεράκης είναι ΠΟΛΥ διαβασμένος και έχει αφιερώσει άπειρες ώρες ενασχόλησης (διάβασμα και πειραματισμός).
Μπορεί να έχει τις δικές του εμμονές και να επιμένει να ξανα-εφευρίσκει πράγματα που ήδη υπάρχουν φτιάχνοντάς τα με τον δικό του τρόπο και τις δικές του προδιαγραφές, είναι όμως σαφές ότι ασχολείται πολύ.
Αυτό αποτυπώνεται και στις ίδιες του τις κατασκευές αλλά και στην ευχέρεια με την οποία περιγράφει τον τρόπο λειτουργίας τους και χειρίζεται τα φυσικά μεγέθη και τις μονάδες τους.
Οι απορίες και ενστάσεις που εκφράζει για την συσκευή του Ζωγράφου είναι τουλάχιστον αυτονόητες για όποιον έχει βασικές γνώσεις φυσικής και το εύλογο ερώτημα είναι γιατί τον αβαντάρουν τόσο οι πανελίστες του Μάκη αλλά και η ένωση φυσικών.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Δεν υπάρχει καμία σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε Ζωγράφο και Καλογεράκη.



Φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει!
Ο Καλογεράκης εφαρμόζει ιδέες και εφευρέσεις, που κάποιες από αυτές υπάρχουν εδώ και αιώνες, ενώ ο Ζωγράφος είναι εφευρέτης!  :hahahha: 
Να δείτε που κάποια στιγμή ο Καλογεράκης θα παρουσιάσει και τις εφευρέσεις του Ζωγράφου  :Hammer:

----------


## IRF

Τρία πράγματα είναι σίγουρα:
α)την έκρηξη θα την δούμε και στο google map αν ποτέ τα μανόμετρα δείξουν κάτι μεγαλύτερο του μηδενός
β)ότι φτιάχνει καλό ρακί σίγουρα
γ)διαβάζει πολύ από το ίντερνετ αλλά δυστυχώς κάνει καλή ρώσικη σαλάτα με τις δικές του ιδέες

----------


## SProg

Βλεπει κανεις μετρησεις;

Ωραιες οι αμπελοφιλοσοφιες αλλα το πρωτα πραγμα που θα ζητουσε ενας μηχανικος θα ηταν μετρησεις.

Ακομα και το Ειδικο Eπιστημονικο Συνεδριο Φυσικων..ωραιος ο τιτλος ε;Και μιλανε καθηγητες που διδασκουν σε λυκειο,ενας ηλεκτρονικος,ενας 16 χρονος (!!!!) και ενας που λεει το πονο του οτι ειχε εταιρια και εκλεισε.


Που ειναι ολη η αφροκρεμα καθηγητων/επιστημονων με εξιδικευση σε τετοια θεματα;Υποθετω ειναι αρκετα σοβαροι και μετρημενοι για να ασχοληθουν με τσαρλατανους.Και η εκδηλωση εγινε σε αιθουσα ΙΕΚ; χαχαχαχα.


Θα δαγκωσουν πολυ κοσμο !

----------


## IRF

Ήντα θωρείτε την εσυσυσκευήν μου ωρέ κουζουλοί εσείς εκεί του ηλεκτόνικα
Άμα ζίνει ξαστεριά και αυξηθούνε οι ευκινησίες των ιόντωνε ζενάει υδρογόνο πολύν και ζίνει πύραυλος
θα πάρω την λυζερή από  τον Χάντακα και θα τηνε πάω βόλτα στην Αφροδίτη.
Άμα πάλι ζίνει πάλι βαρυχυμωνιά ζενάει πολύν ρακόμελο και ζεν την βλέπουνε οι φοροεισπακτάδες(κουζουλοί είστε αυτό βγάζει υδρογόνο)
και εγώ κερνάω την άλληνε την λυζερόκορμη την μικροπαντρεμένη και την εκάνω ότι θέλω στην κορυφή του Ψηλορείτη πάνω

----------


## picdev

που το βρίσκει τοσο χρήμα αυτός ο άνθρωπος και κάνει αυτά που κάνει,  δηλαδή δεν δουλεύει και φτιάχνει θωρακισμένα δωμάτια με control room .
Πάντως δεν λέει κάτι παράλογο , ούτε ανακρίβεις απλά αυτά που κάνει θέλουν χρήμα και πολύ μάλιστα.

----------


## SProg

> που το βρίσκει τοσο χρήμα αυτός ο άνθρωπος και κάνει αυτά που κάνει,  δηλαδή δεν δουλεύει και φτιάχνει θωρακισμένα δωμάτια με control room .
> Πάντως δεν λέει κάτι παράλογο , ούτε ανακρίβεις απλά αυτά που κάνει θέλουν χρήμα και πολύ μάλιστα.



Ειδες καπου μετρησεις;Ολοι λενε θεωρητικα μπορει να ισχυει αλλα πρεπει να το παρουσιασει σε επιστημονικο περιοδικο με ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## picdev

o καλογεράκης τι μετρήσεις να κανει? εχει βαλει φωτοβολταϊκά και ανεμογεννήτριες και κάνει αυτά που κάνει με τσάμπα ρεύμα, βέβαια δεν λέει που βρήκε αυτά τα λεφτά και πως ζει.

  κοιτάξτε τι βρήκα τυχαία ,
 έχετε δει αυτο το ντοκιμαντέρ? ούτε καν ήξερα για το πρωτο ελληνικό ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο του 1970.
Είναι λυπηρό να βλέπεις ολους αυτους μηχανικούς να έχουν δουλέψει τόσο πολύ για κάτι που δεν βγήκε ποτέ στη παραγωγή 

https://vimeo.com/groups/238855/videos/87405775

----------


## SProg

> o καλογεράκης τι μετρήσεις να κανει? εχει βαλει φωτοβολταϊκά και ανεμογεννήτριες και κάνει αυτά που κάνει με τσάμπα ρεύμα, βέβαια δεν λέει που βρήκε αυτά τα λεφτά και πως ζει.



Για τον Painter μιλαω

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Είδα τη τεράστια δεξαμενή του Καλογεράκη χωρια ότι είναι τεράστια (μάλλον για να βγάζει τις δύσκολες από ήλιο εποχές) αυτό που σκέφτηκα είναι οτι το να αποθηκεύσεις υδρογόνο σε τέτοια ποσότητα για καιρό την κάνει τη δεξαμενή σου να είναι σα σφουγγάρι αφού διαπερνάει αν δε κάνω λάθος σιγά σιγά και το μέταλλο και διαφεύγει στο περιβάλλον η παραγωγή σου. οπότε ένας πιο ρεαλιστικός προσδιορισμός δεν θα ήταν κακό. Από θέματα επικινδυνότητας με το υδρογόνο ο Μιχάλης τα πάει αρκετά καλά με τα στάδια καθαρισμού. Επίσης εκεί πίσω στον αντιδραστήρα του από την αριστερή μεριά μια σωλήνα είναι διαβρωμένη καφετί κάτι δεν πάει τόσο καλά. Τουλάχιστον αυτός είναι με την επιστήμη φίλος σε σχέση με τον Πέτρο Ζ που έφτιαξε τις μικροκυματικές κεραίες του στο εξωγήινο σχήμα αυτό:

----------

lynx (06-01-16)

----------


## IRF

> που το βρίσκει τοσο χρήμα αυτός ο άνθρωπος και  κάνει αυτά που κάνει,  δηλαδή δεν δουλεύει και φτιάχνει θωρακισμένα  δωμάτια με control room .
> *Πάντως δεν λέει κάτι παράλογο* , ούτε ανακρίβεις απλά αυτά που κάνει θέλουν χρήμα και πολύ μάλιστα.



Θα κάνει αισθητήρες οξυγόνου που να μην επηρεάζονται από  την πίεσης  που επικρατεί γιατί αυτοί του εμπορίου δεν του κάνουν;;;;;;;
Συγνώμη που ρωτάω καθηγητής στο τμήμα Ηλεκτρονικής του πανεπιστημίου του Ηρακλείου είναι;
Το παρουσιάζει σαν να ναι κάτι τόσο απλό.
*Καθαρίζει το υδρογόνο από το οξυγόνο με έκρηξη με μπουζί,*  γιατί υποθέτει ότι είναι πάντα σε μικρή ποσότητα. Αν χαλάσουν οι  μεμβράνες του ή το ότι σύστημα διαχωρισμού(ότι έχει δεν ξέρω)και φτάσει  στο 10-20% το οξυγόνο τότε να δεις έκρηξη. *Επιεικώς είναι θεότρελος.*
Για  καταλύτες που το απορροφούν κανένας δεν του είπε;;;Οι βάνες των  υδραυλικών θα αντέξουν τις  ατμόσφαιρες του(σε αέριο με ιξώδες  υδρογόνου)χωρίς διαρροή. Διαρροή υδρογόνου δεν είναι διαρροή νερού .Η  συμπίεση υδρογόνου με κομπρεσέρ ψυγείου ότι καλύτερο για να κάνεις  έκρηξη.

----------


## genesis

Νομίζω ότι αν ακούσει κάποιος προσεκτικά αυτά που λέει ο Καλογεράκης θα δώσει σχετικά εύκολα απαντήσεις στα παρακάτω ερωτήματα.





> Είδα τη τεράστια δεξαμενή του Καλογεράκη χωρια ότι είναι τεράστια (μάλλον για να βγάζει τις δύσκολες από ήλιο εποχές) αυτό που σκέφτηκα είναι οτι το να αποθηκεύσεις υδρογόνο σε τέτοια ποσότητα για καιρό την κάνει τη δεξαμενή σου να είναι σα σφουγγάρι αφού διαπερνάει αν δε κάνω λάθος σιγά σιγά και το μέταλλο και διαφεύγει στο περιβάλλον η παραγωγή σου. οπότε ένας πιο ρεαλιστικός προσδιορισμός δεν θα ήταν κακό.



Δεν έχει πρόβλημα επάρκειας από ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Το λέει άλλωστε ξεκάθαρα ότι έχει πλεόνασμα.
Ασχολείται με το υδρογόνο πολλά χρόνια και ψάχνοντας έναν τρόπο να αποθηκεύει το πλεόνασμα της ενέργειας που παράγουν τα Φ/Β και οι Α/Γ για άλλες χρήσεις.
Η δεξαμενή είναι αρκετά μεγάλη σε όγκο ώστε να μπορεί να αποθηκεύει ικανές ποσότητες καθαρού υδρογόνου σε σχετικά χαμηλή πίεση. Κάπου αναφέρει 30 ατμόσφαιρες που σημαίνει ότι θεωρητικά η δεξαμενή θα έχει περίπου 60.000 λίτρα. Στην πράξη βλέπω ότι δεν έχει σκοπό να ξεπεράσει τις 10 - 20 ατμόσφαιρες.
Εφόσον η πίεση δεν θα είναι υπερβολική (π.χ. εκατοντάδες ατμόσφαιρες) η διαρροή υδρογόνου από τα τοιχώματά της θα είναι (υποθέτω) σε ανεκτά επίπεδα ώστε να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.





> Θα κάνει αισθητήρες οξυγόνου που να μην επηρεάζονται από  την πίεσης  που επικρατεί γιατί αυτοί του εμπορίου δεν του κάνουν;;;;;;;
> Συγνώμη που ρωτάω καθηγητής στο τμήμα Ηλεκτρονικής του πανεπιστημίου του Ηρακλείου είναι;
> Το παρουσιάζει σαν να ναι κάτι τόσο απλό.



Ο Καλογεράκης είναι ηλεκτρονικός.
Τίποτα δεν είναι απλό αν δεν ασχοληθείς.





> *Καθαρίζει το υδρογόνο από το οξυγόνο με έκρηξη με μπουζί,* γιατί υποθέτει ότι είναι πάντα σε μικρή ποσότητα. Αν χαλάσουν οι μεμβράνες του ή το ότι σύστημα διαχωρισμού(ότι έχει δεν ξέρω)και φτάσει στο 10-20% το οξυγόνο τότε να δεις έκρηξη. *Επιεικώς είναι θεότρελος.*
> Για καταλύτες που το απορροφούν κανένας δεν του είπε;;;Οι βάνες των υδραυλικών θα αντέξουν τις ατμόσφαιρες του(σε αέριο με ιξώδες υδρογόνου)χωρίς διαρροή. Διαρροή υδρογόνου δεν είναι διαρροή νερού .Η συμπίεση υδρογόνου με κομπρεσέρ ψυγείου ότι καλύτερο για να κάνεις έκρηξη.



Δεν υποθέτει. *Γνωρίζει* ότι το οξυγόνο είναι σε μικρή ποσότητα γιατί έχει μετρητή (τον οποίο θέλει να κατασκευάσει ο ίδιος γιατί δεν είναι όσο ακριβής θα ήθελε όταν λειτουργεί σε πίεση μεγαλύτερη της μίας (1) ατμόσφαιρας).
Μάλλον δεν θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει καταλύτες γιατί έχουν πεπερασμένη διάρκεια ζωής και θα πρέπει να πληρώνει για να τους αντικαθιστά.
Οι βάνες μάλλον δεν είναι "υδραυλικές" μόνο. Εκτιμώ ότι είναι πιστοποιημένες και για αέρια και οι πιέσεις που λειτουργούν δεν είναι πολύ υψηλές.
Για το κομπρεσέρ του ψυγείου έχω και εγώ τις αμφιβολίες μου αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι σε ένα ψυγείο μπορεί να περάσουν δεκαετίες χωρίς σοβαρή διαρροή από το ψυκτικό αέριο. Το υδρογόνο, όπως καταλαβαίνω από τα συμφραζόμενα του Καλογεράκη, είναι ακίνδυνο όταν είναι υψηλής καθαρότητας.
Υποτίθεται, αν κατάλαβα καλά από την περιγραφή, ότι όταν φτάνει σε αυτήν την αντλία είναι καθαρό κατά 99% ή και περισσότερο.
Άσχετα πάντως με τα παραπάνω συμφωνώ ότι είναι θεότρελος...

Δεν γνωρίζω που βρίσκει τα χρήματα ο Καλογεράκης, υποθέτω ότι έχει κάποιο εισόδημα. Όμως αυτά που δείχνει είναι αποτέλεσμα πολύχρονης δουλειάς και δεν έχουν φτιαχτεί σε μερικές εβδομάδες. Θέλω να πω ότι αν έχει από κάπου κάποιο σταθερό εισόδημα, με τον τρόπο που ζει, δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο να κάνει σταδιακά όλα όσα έχει κάνει. Σίγουρα απαιτούνται κάποια χρήματα, όχι όμως "τεράστια" ποσά.
Δηλώνει άλλωστε σε κάθε ευκαιρία ότι δεν έχει οικονομική ευχέρεια.
Υποθέτω επίσης ότι κάποιο μέρος του εξοπλισμού του έχει χορηγηθεί δωρεάν.
Π.χ. αν εμπορευόμουν καυστήρες αερίου θα του έδινα έναν δωρεάν ή σε τιμή κόστους για να διαπιστώσω και εγώ αν μπορεί πράγματι να λειτουργήσει με καύσιμο υδρογόνο.

----------


## IRF

Ωραία όλα αυτά που μας παραμυθιάζει, είναι σίγουρο ότι ψάχνει να βρει χρηματοδότη που δεν έχει ιδέα από φυσική χημεία.
*Η ωραία του συσκευή δεν μας δείχνει να φτιάχνει ούτε λίγο καθαρό υδρογόνο που να καίγεται. Περιμένει λέει να ανέβει η θερμοκρασία στους 50 για να ανέβει η ευκινησία ιόντων.* Ποιον  δουλεύεις ρε εφευρέτη; Είδες συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης στο 1/10 της δικής  σου ισχύος να δουλεύει να δεις τι θερμοκρασία ανεβάζει σε 10 λεπτά; Τα  ωραία πλαστικά σωληνάκια στις ταχύτητες ροής που θα αναπτύξουν τι  στατικό ηλεκτρισμό θα αναπτύξουν σε συνδυασμό μέταλλο πλαστικό μέταλλο.  Γειώσεις σπινθηρισμού μεταξύ όλων των μεταλλικών δεξαμενών δεν βλέπεις  αλλά απλώς κάτι ταλαίπωρα κροκοδειλάκια επιλεκτικά τοποθετημένα. Επειδή  είναι ηλεκτρονικός δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει τη γνώση χημείας φυσικής, ούτε  καν γνώσεις ασφάλειας υπαλλήλου δεξαμενών υγραερίου των ΕΛ.ΠΕ.(ΕΚΟ).  Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι όταν θέλει κάποιος να κάνει κάτι νέο φτιάχνει *πρώτα μοντέλο πλήρως λειτουργικό σε μικρή κλίμακα*.  Αμα θέλεις εσύ να ζεσταθείς θα σου πει περίμενε να αυξηθεί η ευκινησία  των ιόντων το καλοκαίρι για να βγει υδρογόνο. Η συσκευή εμφανώς έχει  πολλά προβλήματα γιαυτό *δεν έφτιαξε ούτε  λίγο υδρογόνο με δοκιμή καθαρισμού-καύσης* *που θα φαινόταν ξεκάθαρα η απάτη.*

----------


## leosedf

Αυτοί δηλαδή που φτιάχνουν κινητήρες πυραύλων με υδρογόνο είναι τρόμπες και την πίεση τη μετράνε με φούσκες δηλαδή, δεν έχει αισθητήρες.
Η έστω οξυγόνου.
Θέλω να δω τι ζημιά θα γίνει όταν γίνει έκρηξη  :Lol:

----------


## IRF

> Αυτοί δηλαδή που φτιάχνουν κινητήρες πυραύλων με υδρογόνο είναι τρόμπες και την πίεση τη μετράνε με φούσκες δηλαδή, δεν έχει αισθητήρες.
> 
> Θέλω να δω τι ζημιά θα γίνει όταν γίνει έκρηξη



Δεν θέλει απλό αισθητήρα μέτρησης υδρογόνου σε μεταβαλλόμενες πιέσεις, αλλά αισθητήρα συγκέντρωσης οξυγόνου μέσα σε υδρογόνο. Είναι κάπως διαφορετικό και πολύ ακριβό. Τέλος το σύστημα του έχει πολύ υψηλό βαθμό πολυπλοκότητας χωρίς αυτονομία(θα ανοίγεις τις βάνες με το χέρι;;;;;;;;;;;;;και θα τις κλείνεις γρήγορα :Tongue2:  η εφεύρεση πουλιέται πακέτο με τον εφευρέτη. Ας δει λειτουργικά και πολύ απλούστερα συστήματα που δούλευαν από το 1960. Γιατί πρέπει να ξανανακαλύψει κάτι που ήδη υπάρχει και πουλιέται;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## IRF

> Θέλω να δω τι ζημιά θα γίνει όταν γίνει έκρηξη



Γιατί νομίζεις ότι δεν έκανε δοκιμή καύσης, έστω 10 λίτρων αφού δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, όταν είναι απολύτως καθαρά

----------


## leosedf

Και δεν υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο δηλαδή ε. Τόσα λεφτά έχει πετάξει σε πίπες σε ένα δυο αισθητήρες κόλλησε η απλά δεν ξέρει να τους διαβάσει?

----------


## thanasis 1

> Θέλω να δω τι ζημιά θα γίνει όταν γίνει έκρηξη



Λογικα αμα γινει κατι τετοιο(πραγμα που απευχομαι) κατι θα καταλαβεις και εσυ εκει πανω.

----------


## leosedf

Να του ζητήσουμε να βάλει καμιά webcam απέναντι να δούμε τα αστράκια  :Biggrin:

----------


## IRF

> Να του ζητήσουμε να βάλει καμιά webcam απέναντι να δούμε τα αστράκια



Όντως αυτό είναι κάτι χρήσιμο από τη εφεύρεσή του, αλλά σίγουρα μπήκε στον πειρασμό να δοκιμάσει καύση με μικροποσότητες και τώρα προσέχει.

----------


## IRF

Αμάν έχει βγει και στα κανάλια με ένα φλόγιστρο οξυδρικής φλόγας και τους αποδεικνύει ότι είναι πιο θερμαντικό από το υγραέριο! λες και αμφιβάλει κανένας.
http://zoixorisxrimata.blogspot.gr/2...g-post_21.html

----------


## genesis

Φίλε IRF, ενδεχομένως έχεις δίκιο σε τεχνικό επίπεδο σε αυτά που λες, το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι ο Καλογεράκης δεν ισχυρίζεται σχεδόν τίποτα από αυτά για τα οποία τον "κατηγορείς".

Ο Καλογεράκης είναι ένας ιδιόρρυθμος τύπος. Τον έχω γνωρίσει προσωπικά και έχω μιλήσει μαζί του για λίγο πριν από 5 - 6 χρόνια χωρίς να ξέρω ποιος είναι και με τι ασχολείται. Η συζήτηση ήταν περί τεχνολογίας inverter DC/AC και ρυθμιστών φόρτισης Φ/Β τύπου MPPT και μου ήταν σαφές από τα πρώτα λεπτά ότι είχε καλό επίπεδο γνώσεων στα ηλεκτρονικά.

Αν δεις προσεκτικά το σχετικό βίντεο θα δεις ότι σχεδόν σε όλα όσα αναφέρεις αναφέρεται ήδη αυτός και μάλιστα κάπου σχολιάζει αυτοσαρκαζόμενος ότι "το ξεκίνησε για πιο απλό αλλά κατέληξε να γίνει διυλιστήριο".
Είναι προφανές ότι πρόκειται για μία πειραματική διάταξη η οποία δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί τέλεια ή απολύτως ασφαλής σε καμία περίπτωση.
Είναι επίσης όμως προφανές ότι ενσωματώνει τεχνογνωσία και εμπειρία (και σε θέματα ασφάλειας) που έχει αποκτήσει μόνος του και αυτό είναι τουλάχιστον αξιοσέβαστο.

Όπως και όλα τα προηγούμενα που έχει κατασκευάσει / πειραματιστεί χωρίς να του το ζητήσει κανένας, έτσι ξεκίνησε να πειραματίζεται και με το υδρογόνο.
Αν η διάταξή του λειτουργήσει τελικά θα είναι μία ακόμη εκδοχή παραγωγής / επεξεργασίας / χρήσης υδρογόνου που όμως σχεδίασε και κατασκεύασε κάποιος στο σπίτι του μόνος του!
Από το βίντεο κατάλαβα ότι η διάταξη έφτασε σε αυτό το σημείο μόλις πριν λίγες ημέρες και με δεδομένο ότι η παραγωγή υδρογόνου γίνεται από το πλεόνασμα της ενέργειας των Φ/Β, αυτήν την εποχή είναι μικρή. Το λέει αρκετές φορές ότι η λογική είναι να εκμεταλλευτεί κανείς το χρονικό διάστημα από την άνοιξη μέχρι το φθινόπωρο για να μαζέψει υδρογόνο για τον χειμώνα.
Η χαμηλή θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος είναι αρνητικός παράγοντας στον ήδη χαμηλό βαθμό απόδοσης που έχει η ηλεκτρόλυση.

Δεν μπορεί να γίνει δοκιμή γιατί δεδομένου ότι στην δεξαμενή είχε γίνει κενό, τα 500 λίτρα που υπολογίζει ότι έχει βάλει μέσα αυτές τις ημέρες δεν είναι αρκετά ούτε καν για να φτάσει να εξισωθεί με την πίεση της ατμόσφαιρας....'Ισως μέχρι τον Μάρτιο να γίνει και αυτό αφού συνδέσει βέβαια και τον καυστήρα με τα θερμαντικά σώματα εν τω μεταξύ...
Όλα αυτά μπορεί να έχουν μικρή χρησιμότητα για οικιακή χρήση αλλά ο Καλογεράκης δεν ισχυρίζεται ότι έχουν.

Τέλος πάντων, δεν είμαι ούτε με ενδιαφέρει να γίνω συνήγορος του Καλογεράκη (ούτε έχει ανάγκη από συνήγορο), απλά με δυσαρεστούν οι υπερβολικοί και βιαστικοί χαρακτηρισμοί που δημιουργούν λάθος εντυπώσεις σε όσους διαβάζουν.

----------

gethag (08-01-16)

----------


## leosedf

Δεν πειράζει, όταν μαζέψει αρκετό θα το δούμε.... Κυριολεκτικά από Κρήτη μέχρι βόρεια εδώ!

----------


## genesis

Τι να πειράζει?...Τα φασόλια μόνο πειράζουν και αυτά αν τα φας βράδυ...

----------


## IRF

> Φίλε IRF, ενδεχομένως έχεις δίκιο σε τεχνικό επίπεδο σε αυτά που λες, το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι ο Καλογεράκης δεν ισχυρίζεται σχεδόν τίποτα από αυτά για τα οποία τον "κατηγορείς".
> 
> Ο Καλογεράκης είναι ένας ιδιόρρυθμος τύπος. Τον έχω γνωρίσει προσωπικά και έχω μιλήσει μαζί του για λίγο πριν από 5 - 6 χρόνια χωρίς να ξέρω ποιος είναι και με τι ασχολείται. Η συζήτηση ήταν περί τεχνολογίας inverter DC/AC και ρυθμιστών φόρτισης Φ/Β τύπου MPPT και μου ήταν σαφές από τα πρώτα λεπτά ότι είχε καλό επίπεδο γνώσεων στα ηλεκτρονικά.
> 
> Αν δεις προσεκτικά το σχετικό βίντεο θα δεις ότι σχεδόν σε όλα όσα αναφέρεις αναφέρεται ήδη αυτός και μάλιστα κάπου σχολιάζει αυτοσαρκαζόμενος ότι "το ξεκίνησε για πιο απλό αλλά κατέληξε να γίνει διυλιστήριο".
> Είναι προφανές ότι πρόκειται για μία πειραματική διάταξη η οποία δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί τέλεια ή απολύτως ασφαλής σε καμία περίπτωση.
> Είναι επίσης όμως προφανές ότι ενσωματώνει τεχνογνωσία και εμπειρία (και σε θέματα ασφάλειας) που έχει αποκτήσει μόνος του και αυτό είναι τουλάχιστον αξιοσέβαστο.
> 
> Όπως και όλα τα προηγούμενα που έχει κατασκευάσει / πειραματιστεί χωρίς να του το ζητήσει κανένας, έτσι ξεκίνησε να πειραματίζεται και με το υδρογόνο.
> ...



Η ένστασή μου σε όλη την υπόθεση Καλογεράκη είναι ότι προσπαθεί να ξαναανκαλύψει τον τροχό. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν έτοιμες μικρές συσκευές παραγωγής υδρογόνου για βιοτεχνίες αποδοτικότατες από το 1960 τουλάχιστο. Η απόδοση ηλεκτρόλυσης είναι μικρή, ειδικά όταν αποθηκεύεις μόνο το υδρογόνο και πετάς το οξυγόνο.Υπάρχουν μπαταρίες να αποθηκεύσει το περίσσευμα ενέργειας του. Πάντα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος της έκρηξης όταν έχεις να κάνεις με υδρογόνο.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Σας δίνω αυτή την είδηση από zoogla.gr στο επίσημο site της εδώ





> Το ενδιαφέρον εντός και εκτός συνόρων έχει προκαλέσει η εφεύρεση του  Πέτρου Ζωγράφου (παραγωγή ρεύματος από νερό, αυτόνομη κίνηση με υδρογόνο  χωρίς βενζίνη) που παρουσιάζεται τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες στην εκπομπή  «Κίτρινος Τύπος» του Μάκη Τριανταφυλλόπουλου.
> 
> Έπειτα από την αναγνώριση της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών, το Υπουργείο  Εθνικής Άμυνας αναλαμβάνει την εποπτεία της διαδικασίας, ώστε η συσκευή  να κατοχυρωθεί ως στρατιωτική πατέντα, εξασφαλίζοντας όλα τα απαραίτητα  εφόδια για την ανάπτυξη και την ασφάλειά της, ενώ παράλληλα θα διαθέσει  ειδικό εργαστήριο για την υλοποίηση του προγράμματος που φιλοδοξεί να  δώσει λύση στο ενεργειακό.
> 
> Οι εκπομπές θα συνεχιστούν, μετά τις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων, για τις νέες εξελίξεις γύρω από αυτή τη μοναδική εφεύρεση.



Ρε παιδιά κρύβει τόση ενέργεια μέσα του το νερό ή μας δουλεύει ο Μάκης-Πέτρος? Η ο Καμμένος έχει καεί τελείως?

Μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε λίγο για μικροκυματικούς ταλαντωτές? Επειδή δεν ξέρω.
Μέχρι πόσα Hz μπορούμε να τους κατασκευάσουμε? Είναι κανέις εδώ που να μπορεί να φτιάξει έναν αντίστοιχο του Πέτρου?

----------


## IRF

> Σας δίνω αυτή την είδηση από zoogla.gr στο επίσημο site της εδώ
> 
> 
> 
> Ρε παιδιά κρύβει τόση ενέργεια μέσα του το νερό ή μας δουλεύει ο Μάκης-Πέτρος? Η ο Καμμένος έχει καεί τελείως?
> 
> Μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε λίγο για μικροκυματικούς ταλαντωτές? Επειδή δεν ξέρω.
> Μέχρι πόσα Hz μπορούμε να τους κατασκευάσουμε?* Είναι κανέις εδώ που να μπορεί να φτιάξει έναν αντίστοιχο του Πέτρου?*



Καλή ιδέα να φτιάξουμε μια ανάλογη μπούρδα :Tongue2:  μικροκυματικής μπαταρίας με τα πιο εντυπωσιακά  υλικά που διαθέτουμε (είναι σίγουρο ότι διαθέτουμε κάτι καλύτερο από χαλκοσωλήνα)και να την βγάλουμε στα κανάλια. Να κάνουμε και φωτογραφικό διαγωνισμό ποιος θα φτιάξει τον καλύτερο μικροκυματικό ταλαντωτή τύπου "ΠΕΤΡΟΥ" :Lol:

----------


## IRF

> Φίλε IRF, ενδεχομένως έχεις δίκιο σε τεχνικό επίπεδο σε αυτά που λες, το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι ο Καλογεράκης δεν ισχυρίζεται σχεδόν τίποτα από αυτά για τα οποία τον "κατηγορείς".
> Τέλος πάντων, δεν είμαι ούτε με ενδιαφέρει να γίνω συνήγορος του Καλογεράκη (ούτε έχει ανάγκη από συνήγορο), απλά με δυσαρεστούν οι υπερβολικοί και βιαστικοί χαρακτηρισμοί που δημιουργούν λάθος εντυπώσεις σε όσους διαβάζουν.



Όπως είδες σε παραπάνω μου μήνυμα αναφέρω ότι παρουσιάστηκε το 2012 σε κανάλι της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης και ισχυριζόταν ότι του χρόνου θα έχει λύση στο πρόβλημα θέρμανσης με υδρογόνο. ΠΟΙΑ Η ΣΚΟΠΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗΣ 
ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ; *Πρέπει κάθε σύγχρονος ερευνητής σε επίπεδο Καλογεράκη να κατανοήσει ότι οι μεγάλες τεχνολογικές ανακαλύψεις απαιτούν* *ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΟΜΑΔΕΣ*. Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται _ένα άτομο_ να γνωρίζει και φυσική και χημεία και ηλεκτρονικά και μηχανολογία και σχεδιασμό μονάδων.

----------


## genesis

Οι διαφωνίες σου, αντιρρήσεις, ενστάσεις, κλπ. είναι απολύτως σεβαστές και δεκτές, άσχετα αν εγώ διαφωνώ ή συμφωνώ σε προσωπικό επίπεδο.
Δεν συμφωνώ με τις ειρωνείες τον χλευασμό και τις ακραίες διατυπώσεις / χαρακτηρισμούς που το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι αποπροσανατολίζουν και να δημιουργούν λάθος εντυπώσεις στους "περαστικούς" αναγνώστες.

Έχω γράψει πάνω από μία φορές ότι ο Καλογεράκης, κατά την άποψή μου, είναι ένας ιδιόρρυθμος χαρακτήρας που κάνει απλά αυτό που του αρέσει και τίποτα περισσότερο.
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι αν ήθελε πραγματικά να προσφέρει στην Ελλάδα και στους συνανθρώπους του θα ήταν λιγότερο αδιάλλακτος και θα έψαχνε τρόπους να συνεργαστεί με άλλους ώστε να παραγάγει κάποιες από τις συσκευές του μαζικά και με χαμηλό κόστος. Πιστεύω ότι δεν το κάνει όχι γιατί δεν θέλει να προσφέρει αλλά γιατί απλά δεν το αντιλαμβάνεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
ΟΜΩΣ,...δεν "πλασάρει" τον εαυτό του ούτε ως "σωτήρα", ούτε ως "αυθεντία" σε ότι κάνει και ενώ είναι σαφές ότι ΔΕΝ έχει μεγάλη οικονομική άνεση, δεν ζητάει "ελεημοσύνες".
Σε ότι αφορά στην τηλεόραση, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα κανάλια των κυνηγούν να τον βγάλουν και όχι το αντίστροφο.
Εκεί που είναι αξιοθαύμαστος και αξιοσέβαστος κατά την γνώμη μου, είναι στο γεγονός ότι ΕΧΕΙ αποκτήσει γνώσεις ηλεκτρολογίας, ηλεκτρονικής, φυσικής, χημείας, μηχανολογίας σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι είναι ένα άτομο.
Μου θυμίζει κάτι από τους παλιούς ΜΑΣΤΟΡΕΣ (ανεξαρτήτως ειδικότητας), κάποιους από τους οποίους είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω στα παιδικά μου χρόνια και οι οποίοι, από ανάγκη, είχαν πολύ ευρύ πεδίο γνώσεων.

----------


## IRF

> 1)Σε ότι αφορά στην τηλεόραση, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα κανάλια των κυνηγούν να τον βγάλουν και όχι το αντίστροφο.
> 2)Εκεί που είναι αξιοθαύμαστος και αξιοσέβαστος κατά την γνώμη μου, είναι στο γεγονός ότι ΕΧΕΙ αποκτήσει γνώσεις ηλεκτρολογίας, ηλεκτρονικής, φυσικής, χημείας, μηχανολογίας σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι είναι ένα άτομο.
> Μου θυμίζει κάτι από τους παλιούς ΜΑΣΤΟΡΕΣ (ανεξαρτήτως ειδικότητας), κάποιους από τους οποίους είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω στα παιδικά μου χρόνια και οι οποίοι, από ανάγκη, είχαν πολύ ευρύ πεδίο γνώσεων.



1)Καλύτερα να μην σχολιάσουμε ποιους κυνηγούν τα κανάλια. Ο ίδιος πρέπει να έχει τη* σύνεση* να μην βγει στα κανάλια γιατί *εκτίθεται* αφού δεν είναι έτοιμος.
2) Μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος να γνωρίζει όλες αυτές τις επιστήμες;
3) *Οι παλιοί μάστορες είχαν γνώση αλλά και σύνεση μιλούσαν ελάχιστα* και δεν έβγαιναν στα κανάλια όσο και ας τους παρακαλούσαν. Δυστυχώς οι παλιοί μάστορες δεν γνωρίζω να έκαναν καμία σημαντική ανακάλυψη γιατί *περιορίζονταν μόνο σε ότι γνώριζαν καλά* και όχι περί παντός επιστητού.
Θα μπορούσε να συνεργάζεται έστω και σε επίπεδο blogs με άλλους χομπίστες-ερευνητές θα τον βοηθούσαν αρκετά πιστεύω

----------


## genesis

1. Σε τι να είναι έτοιμος? Δεν γνωρίζω να έχει υπογράψει κάποιο συμβόλαιο που να τον δεσμεύει για οτιδήποτε ώστε να εκτίθεται όπως λες. Οι κατασκευές του από την άλλη δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην είναι άξιες επίδειξης....από το να δείχνουν....αυτά που δείχνουν τέλος πάντων, χίλιες φορές τον Καλογεράκη.
2. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση αποδεικνύεται πως μπορεί. Εκ του αποτελέσματος.
3. Δεν υπήρχε τηλεόραση τότε με την έννοια που υπάρχει τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια. Αν υπήρχε εκτιμώ ότι θα τους κυνηγούσαν και εκείνους.

'Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κρίνεις πολύ αυστηρά κάποιον (και τις υποτιθέμενες προθέσεις του) για τον οποίο μάλλον γνωρίζεις λίγα αλλά ακόμη και αυτά τα λίγα δεν είναι τόσο "του πεταματού" ούτε τόσο "πρόχειρα" όσο προσπαθείς να τεκμηριώσεις.
Δικαίωμά σου είναι βέβαια και δεν μου πέφτει παραπάνω λόγος.
Καλή συνέχεια από εμένα γιατί νομίζω ότι απλά επαναλαμβάνομαι και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου.

----------


## vasilllis

Κωστα δηλαδη τι το ιδιαιτερο εχει που κρινεις αξιο επιβραβευσης;θεωρεις οτι εχει κανει βηματα προς μειωση των απωλειων μετστροπης της ενεργειας;
Η εστω εκμεταλευσης των απωλειων αυτων σε χρησιμη ενεργεια;
Πριν χρονια καταφερε την απεξαρτηση απο τα υγρα καυσιμα αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Τωρα τι ψαχνει δηλ;αναβαθμιση συστηματος;

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν να ξεχωρίσουμε ένα πράγμα. ο Ζ βγήκε δημόσια και ζητά λεφτά για να παράξει κάτι που υπόσχεται σωτηρία, ενώ ο Κ τον βγάζουνε για να δείξουν τη έχει φτιάξει χωρίς να ζητά χρηματοδότηση και περιγράφει τις κατασκευές του που έκανε για τον ίδιο.

αν αποδεχτούμε αυτό πάμε στο επόμενο στάδιο να δούμε για ποιο λόγο μπορεί να θεωρήσουμε ότι είναι αξιόλογος(άξιος λόγου).

το ότι έχει καταφέρει να αυτονομηθεί είναι για αρχή ένα κατόρθωμα (δεν είπε ότι έκανε καμιά παγκόσμια πατέντα σε αυτό).

τα καύσιμα που έφτιαχνε με φρούτα, τεύτλα κλπ είχαν το μειονέκτημα ότι έπρεπε να τα καλλιεργεί να μαζεύει και να διυλίζει. όπως φυσικά είπε και ο ίδιος τα βιοκαύσιμα δεν είναι απαραίτητα φθηνά (πχ βιοντιζελ θέλει να αγοράσει και μεθανόλη κλπ) και χρειάζονταν και αυτά κάποια επεξεργασία  κλπ κλπ. χώρια ότι δεν έχεις πάντα την απαιτούμενη ποσότητα σε πρώτη ύλη (μπορεί να μην σου πάει καλά η σοδιά, να μην βρεις από χωματερές κλπ)και θέλεις και έκταση,χωράφι, γή. 

οπότε αυτό που βλέπω και παρουσιάζει είναι ότι για να έχει και πρόσθετη ενέργεια για θέρμανση για αρχή (μπορεί στο μέλλων να του φτάνει και για άλλες χρήσεις) από τον ήλιο σε μια ύλη ποιο εύκολα αποθηκευομένη η οποία θα χρησιμοποιηθεί αρκετά αργότερα. 
το να βάλει και άλλες μπαταρίες που είπε κάποιος δεν γίνετε διότι αν αυτός μπορεί και έχει μερικές κιλοβατώρες παραπάνω την ημέρα σε 6 μήνες πόσες μπαταρίες θα πρέπει να γεμίσει για να τις έχει για τον χειμώνα?

οπότε εφόσον του περισσεύει τη την κάνει ? 
υδρογόνο.
 δεν έκανε καμιά καινοτομία (ούτε είπε κάτι τέτοιο) και απλά επειδή έχει διαπιστώσει τα προβλήματα παραγωγής και αποθήκευσης μας παρουσίασε έναν τρόπο που σκέφτηκε για να το αποθηκεύσει και να το ασφαλίσει μην εκραγεί. 

δεν πήγε σε βιομηχανικές λύσης διότι έχουν κόστος ανταλλακτικών και αναλώσιμων. 
αυτό το κάνεις όταν παράγεις κάτι και πουλάς και σε ενδιαφέρει η μέγιστη παραγωγή άρα και το κέρδος άρα κάνεις εύκολα απόσβεση και το κόστος αναλωσίμων. 
όταν ψάχνεις λύση στο τσάμπα που έχεις και θες να παράγεις πάλι για εσένα κάτι πρόσθετο δεν μπορείς να πας σε κόστος αναλώσιμων αλλά πάλι θα ψαχτείς σε ελάχιστου κόστους συντήρησης εώς τσάμπα τρόπους για αυτή την παραγωγή. 

αν το καταφέρει πάλι αξιόλογος θα είναι.

από την στιγμή που δεν πουλάει φούμαρα για την εφεύρεση της σωτηρίας της Ελλάδας και της ανθρωπότητας και απλά το λέει ότι οι υπάρχον ήδη μέθοδοι για να παράγουμε και να έχουμε σχεδόν τσάμπα.

οπότε για να μην μακρηγορώ(που μάλλον το έκανα  :Biggrin:  )ας ξεχωρίσουμε την περίπτωση Ζ από την περίπτωση Κ.

και ξανά λέω.
 ο ένας (Ζ) ζητά λεφτά και πουλά ελπίδες και σωτηρίες ο άλλος (Κ) παρουσιάζει τη έχει φτιάξει για ΕΑΥΤΟΝ και τη προσπαθεί να φτιάξει επόμενο κάθε φορά.
 δεν έκρυψε το πως ούτε ισχυρίστηκε ότι έκανε εφεύρεση αλλά ότι βρίσκει και μαθαίνει από το ΝΕΤ.

τώρα αν λέει κάποια που ίσως να είναι λάθος ή νομίζουμε ότι είναι λάθος είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό που έχει καταφέρει.

----------

GiwrgosTH (10-01-16), 

Notios38 (10-01-16), 

picdev (09-01-16), 

street (11-01-16)

----------


## picdev

Ο Καλογεράκης είπε ότι αυτό που κάνει δεν έχει εφαρμογή σε απλό καταναλωτή , απλά είπε για μια καλύτερη διαχείρηση των απορριμάτων και της ενέργειας . 
Αυτά γίνονται πολλά χρόνια ή και δεκαετίες στην Ευρώπη ,  πχ μια πόλη έχει ένα εργοστάσιο που καίει σκουπίδια , πετρέλαιο, αέριο , γεωθερμία , ανενογενητριες και κεντρική θέρμανση , μπορεί και χίλια αλλά , ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες επιλογει τον πιο αποδοτικό τρόπο παραγωγής θέρμανσης και ενέργειας.
Και όλα αυτά ενώ τα νησιά μας δεν έχουν διασύνδεση ακόμα με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα

----------


## IRF

Κρίνω αυστηρά τον Κ μόνο γιατί ασχολείται με υδρογόνο και δεν γνωρίζει  τους κινδύνους. Σκέψου να έμενες απέναντι από το σπίτι του πως θα τον  έκρινες; Παρακάτω δίνω μια περίπτωση περιγραφής έκρηξης με υδρογόνο στα  30 bar πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να την διαβάσουν αυτοί που πιστεύουν ότι είναι  ασφαλές.
http://www.hydrogen.energy.gov/pdfs/safety_biblio/ichs2005/papers/100096.pdf
έχει και φωτογραφίες για όσους βαριούνται να διαβάσουν τα αγγλικά

----------


## leosedf

Μπορείς να δεις και εκρήξεις υδρογόνου.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3_ZRO5oATk

----------


## picdev

Το σπίτι του είναι στη μέση του πουθενά χωράφια.έχει γύρω γύρω , άλλωστε είπε ότι γλίτωσε πολλές φορές

----------


## leosedf

Ναι και αυτοί που εκτόξευαν διαστημόπλοια την είχαν γλιτώσει πολλές φορές αλλά 2 φορές μας παρουσίασαν αστράκια στον ουρανό.
Θα περιμένω να δω του Καλογεράκη  :Lol:  Ντόπιο πράμα.

----------


## genesis

> Κωστα δηλαδη τι το ιδιαιτερο εχει που κρινεις αξιο επιβραβευσης;



Βασίλη, είναι προφανές ότι δεν γνωρίζεις τι ακριβώς έχει κάνει ο Καλογεράκης αλλά και πως περίπου σκέφτεται.
Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί, έστω και "χομπύστικα", με κατασκευές μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να καταλάβει πόσο έχει δουλέψει ο Καλογεράκης και τι τεχνογνωσία έχει αποκτήσει.

Παραθέτω κάποια από τα βιντεάκια που κυκλοφορούν και θα σου πρότεινα να δεις ΠΡΙΝ εκφέρεις άποψη.
- Υδρογόνο: video1, video2, video3 (από ~14:00 μέχρι ~20:00), video4, video5, video6 Δες τα με αυτήν την σειρά για να διαπιστώσεις πως έχει εξελιχθεί το εγχείρημα.
- Αυτόνομο σύστημα ηλεκτροδότησης με Φ/Β και Α/Γ: video Περιλαμβάνει την σχεδίαση/κατασκευή inverter τετραγώνου αρκετά kW, ρυθμιστή φόρτισης 1000A, συσκευή εξισορρόπησης συσσωρευτών, ανεμογεννήτρια. Επειδή τυχαίνει να είναι το δικό μου πεδίο ενασχόλησης μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα ότι αυτό και μόνο το κομμάτι είναι πολύ δύσκολο για να ασχοληθεί κανείς με επιτυχία. Πόσων μάλλον να σχεδιάσει και κατασκευάσει μέρος του εξοπλισμού.
- Ηλεκτρικό όχημα: video
- Inverter καθαρού ημιτόνου αρκετά kW: video Δεν γνωρίζω καμία άλλη περίπτωση που κάποιος ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΕ και κατασκεύασε ένα λειτουργικό inverter καθαρού ημιτόνου με ισχύ πάνω από 1kW.
Μπαταρία μολύβδου-οξέως: video

Υπάρχουν και άλλα που θα βρεις συγκεντρωμένα στη σελίδα του στο youtube.

Δεν νομίζω ότι λέει κανένας να επιβραβεύσουμε τον Καλογεράκη. Αν δεις τα βίντεο θα καταλάβεις αν είναι πρόχειρος, αδιάβαστος, επικίνδυνος, ψεύτης, απατεώνας, κλπ. Εγώ πάντως δεν βλέπω με ποια λογική θα πρέπει να τον χλευάσουμε, να τον ειρωνευτούμε και να τον κατηγορήσουμε για κακές προθέσεις με σκοπό της εξαπάτηση ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.
Δες πρώτα τα βίντεο και πες.





> Κρίνω αυστηρά τον Κ μόνο γιατί ασχολείται με υδρογόνο και δεν γνωρίζει  τους κινδύνους. Σκέψου να έμενες απέναντι από το σπίτι του πως θα τον  έκρινες;



Άκυρο επιχείρημα. Ομοίως με τον προηγούμενο. Δες τα βίντεο.
Πέρα από τα 1 - 2 πρώτα βίντεο όπου δείχνει μία σχετική αφέλεια (την οποία δικαιολογώ γιατί γνωρίζω από προσωπική πείρα πόσο μπορεί να σε παραπλανήσει ο ενθουσιασμός ενός επιτυχημένου πειράματος), ο Καλογεράκης δεν χάνει ευκαιρία να τονίσει τους κινδύνους του υδρογόνου και αποτρέπει οποιονδήποτε που δεν έχει γνώσεις να ασχοληθεί με αυτό. Μάλιστα σε κάποιο σημείο αναφέρεται στους γείτονες (που δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα όπως λέει χαρακτηριστικά) και στους τσιμεντένιους τοίχους που περιβάλουν την αυλή του ως ένα μέτρο προστασίας προς αυτούς.

----------


## picdev

> Βασίλη, είναι προφανές ότι δεν γνωρίζεις τι ακριβώς έχει κάνει ο Καλογεράκης αλλά και πως περίπου σκέφτεται.
> Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί, έστω και "χομπύστικα", με κατασκευές μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να καταλάβει πόσο έχει δουλέψει ο Καλογεράκης και τι τεχνογνωσία έχει αποκτήσει.
> 
> Παραθέτω κάποια από τα βιντεάκια που κυκλοφορούν και θα σου πρότεινα να δεις ΠΡΙΝ εκφέρεις άποψη.
> - Υδρογόνο: video1, video2, video3 (από ~14:00 μέχρι ~20:00), video4, video5, video6 Δες τα με αυτήν την σειρά για να διαπιστώσεις πως έχει εξελιχθεί το εγχείρημα.
> - Αυτόνομο σύστημα ηλεκτροδότησης με Φ/Β και Α/Γ: video Περιλαμβάνει την σχεδίαση/κατασκευή inverter τετραγώνου αρκετά kW, ρυθμιστή φόρτισης 1000A, συσκευή εξισορρόπησης συσσωρευτών, ανεμογεννήτρια. Επειδή τυχαίνει να είναι το δικό μου πεδίο ενασχόλησης μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα ότι αυτό και μόνο το κομμάτι είναι πολύ δύσκολο για να ασχοληθεί κανείς με επιτυχία. Πόσων μάλλον να σχεδιάσει και κατασκευάσει μέρος του εξοπλισμού.
> - Ηλεκτρικό όχημα: video
> - Inverter καθαρού ημιτόνου αρκετά kW: video Δεν γνωρίζω καμία άλλη περίπτωση που κάποιος ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΕ και κατασκεύασε ένα λειτουργικό inverter καθαρού ημιτόνου με ισχύ πάνω από 1kW.
> Μπαταρία μολύβδου-οξέως: video
> ...



Εγώ είχα βοηθήσει στη κατασκευή inverter 30A , έχω φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις βάλω στο φόρουμ.
Το μέγεθος του ήταν το 1/10 αυτό του καλογεράκι, βασικά πολύ μικρότερο ,φαντασου ένα κουτί 1μ χ 0.5μ και ύψος 50 πόντους . 
Σαν κατασκευή δεν ήταν τόσο καλή , πρόχειρη , σαν πρωτότυπο αλλα τουλάχιστον είχε οδήγηση και προστασίες από dspic.
Βέβαια δεν ήταν 12v αλλά ή τάση ήταν dc, σίγουρα θα ήθελε αλλαγή στα χαρακτηριστικά του πρώτου μετασχηματιστή , θα έπρεπε να είναι μεγαλύτερος , το επόμενο στάδιο στη παραγωγή του ημιτόνου θα ήταν ίδιο .

Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθησει την εξέλιξη των ινβερτερ , απόρω με τους τρόπους οδηγησης που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει και τις προστασίες που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει .
Αν ξέρεις τα βασικά το μόνο που θέλει είναι να σου αρέσει, πολύ διάβασμα και χρήμα για να ζεις και να πειραματιζεσαι. Το προβλημα σε αυτά είναι οι προστασίες , το πιο δύσκολο θα ελεγα και φυσικά λεφτά για να καις ακριβα igbt.

Και ένα άλλο βασικό ερώτημα πως έφτιαξε inverter με τέτοιο παλμογράφο ? Θέλεις έναν πολύ καλό για να δεις θόρυβο , από που προέρχεται το fault και αλλά πολλά  προβλήματα που προκύπτουν

----------


## genesis

Άκη, η εκτίμησή μου είναι ότι ο inverter του Καλογεράκη ΔΕΝ είναι τέλειος. Σίγουρα απέχει από τα καλά μηχανήματα του εμπορίου.
Δεν μπορεί όμως κανείς να πει (αν έχεις ασχοληθεί γνωρίζεις από 1ο χέρι) ότι είναι κάτι εύκολο. Το αντίθετο.
Όπως σωστά παρατηρείς, ο εξοπλισμός του είναι στοιχειώδης και αυτό κάνει το εγχείρημα ακόμη πιο δύσκολο αλλά υποδηλώνει ταυτόχρονα και την οικονομική δυσπραγία που έχει.

Πέρα όμως από το τεχνικό μέρος για το οποίο μπορούμε να μιλάμε επ' άπειρο, δεν μπορώ να ακούω και να διαβάζω συμπεράσματα σχετικά με τα "πονηρά" κίνητρα και τις προθέσεις του να μας "παραμυθιάσει".

----------


## picdev

Δεν παραμύθιαζει αλλά.έχει λεφτά να φτιάχνει αυτά που φτιάχνει και να ζει . επίσης έχει βοήθεια γενικά πιστεύω , είτε σε χρήμα , είτε σε γνώση . πραγματικά είναι πολύ δύσκολο αλλά διακρινω ψύχωση με το αντικείμενο. Ο άνθρωπος δεν δουλεύει και δεν χρειάζεται να δουλέψει και κάθε μέρα φτιάχνει αυτά που φτιάχνει χωρίς να τα εκμεταλλεύεται εμπορικά .
Όταν έχεις ψύχωση και έχεις βασικές γνώσεις μπορείς να φτιαξεις τα πάντα , ειδικά σήμερα με το ίντερνετ.
Λίγο πολύ όλοι την έχουμε τη ψύχωση το θέμα είναι ποσά πράγματα στη ζωη σου θα θυσιάσεις για αυτήν , για Σκέψου το λίγο. 
Τι είναι προτιμότερο να φτιαξεις ένα ινβερτερ ή να έχεις μια οικογένεια και να μεγαλωσεις ένα παιδί ? Δεν ξέρω φιλοσοφική ερώτηση

----------


## genesis

Βρε Άκη, τι να σκεφτώ??? Πιθανόν έχεις δίκιο περί ψυχωτικού ατόμου. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει κάτι κακό για εμάς και αν υπάρχει κάτι κακό είναι για τον εαυτό του σε τελική ανάλυση.
Σε κάποιο σημείο αναφέρεται σε ελιές και λάδι που βγάζει. "κοινός τόπος" για αρκετούς "εισοδηματίες" να παραχωρούν τα κτήματά τους έναντι ενοικίου.
Ούτε αυτό όμως είναι αρκετό για να πούμε κάτι κακό για αυτόν.
Σε κάθε ευκαιρία ευχαριστεί όσους τον έχουν βοηθήσει με κάθε τρόπο και δηλώνει ότι τα χρήματα είναι πρόβλημα για αυτόν.

Αυτό που σε κάθε περίπτωση νοιώθουμε υποχρεωμένοι να βρούμε τον "δράκο" του παραμυθιού, μάλλον έχει γίνει μέρος της νοοτροπίας μας....

----------


## picdev

Είναι πολύ συμπαθής πραγματικά , δεν λεω κάτι κακό για τον άνθρωπο , απλά προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω το πως και το γιατί . Και καταλαβαίνω τις δυσκολίες αυτού που κάνει . δεν ψάχνω κανέναν δράκο. Και αφού πλέον είναι δημόσιο πρόσωπο είναι και αντικείμενο μελέτης και σχολιασμού.
Ξέρω πολλούς ανθρώπους που μπορούν να φτιάξουν ινβερτερ αλλά δεν είναι διατεθημένος να θυσιάσουν τα χρήματα τους , την οικογένεια τους , τη δουλειά τους για να το κάνουν . αυτό θελω να πω. Αξίζει τελικά τη θυσία αυτό το ινβερτερ ?

----------


## vasilllis

Οχι εγω δεν εχω πονηρες σκεψεις.ουτε απατεωνα τον θεωρω,εξαλου δεν πουλαει και τιποτα.Τον χαιρομαι κιολας που εχει την υπομονη-επιμονη και ασχολειται.
Θα μου καθοταν καλυτερα αν εφτιαχνε ενα φωτοβολταικο συστημα δικο του(εννοω να φτιαξει τα πανελ απο κυψελες με 1/χ των χρηματων και ηταν απεξαρτημενος απο τηνεπιχειρηση ηλεκτρισμου.Η θυμαμαι με την παταγωγη απο βιομαζα.Προχωρημενες ιδεες δεν λεω.Το τελειοποιησε?εχει σταματησει να πηγαινει στα βενζιναδικα?
Πιστευω απο χομπι το κανει ,αντι να πηγαινει στα καφενεια καθετε και κατασκευαζει.Το θεμα για μενα ομως ειναι για να μπορεσουμε να πουμε οτι οι κοποι πιασαν τοπο να εχει  καποιο κερδος η δημιουργια σου (εκτος απο την χαρα).

Οπως λεει και ο Ακης πλεον ενας καλος χειριστης του ιντερνετ μπορει να κανει σχεδον τα παντα.
Να σε ρωτησω ομως κατι?αν αυριο ξεκινησει να κανει ενα πυρηνικο σταθμο?http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-A-Fusion-Reactor/    εχουν και οδηγιες. τι τον αποτρεπει αραγε.

----------


## picdev

> Οχι εγω δεν εχω πονηρες σκεψεις.ουτε απατεωνα τον θεωρω,εξαλου δεν πουλαει και τιποτα.Τον χαιρομαι κιολας που εχει την υπομονη-επιμονη και ασχολειται.
> Θα μου καθοταν καλυτερα αν εφτιαχνε ενα φωτοβολταικο συστημα δικο του(εννοω να φτιαξει τα πανελ απο κυψελες με 1/χ των χρηματων και ηταν απεξαρτημενος απο τηνεπιχειρηση ηλεκτρισμου.Η θυμαμαι με την παταγωγη απο βιομαζα.Προχωρημενες ιδεες δεν λεω.Το τελειοποιησε?εχει σταματησει να πηγαινει στα βενζιναδικα?
> Πιστευω απο χομπι το κανει ,αντι να πηγαινει στα καφενεια καθετε και κατασκευαζει.Το θεμα για μενα ομως ειναι για να μπορεσουμε να πουμε οτι οι κοποι πιασαν τοπο να εχει  καποιο κερδος η δημιουργια σου (εκτος απο την χαρα).
> 
> Οπως λεει και ο Ακης πλεον ενας καλος χειριστης του ιντερνετ μπορει να κανει σχεδον τα παντα.
> Να σε ρωτησω ομως κατι?αν αυριο ξεκινησει να κανει ενα πυρηνικο σταθμο?http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-A-Fusion-Reactor/    εχουν και οδηγιες. τι τον αποτρεπει αραγε.



Δεν λεω ότι με το ίντερνετ κανείς τα πάντα , απλά σήμερα υπάρχει η πυγη της γνώσης , δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι μπορούν να γίνουν φυσικοί ηλεκτρονικοί χημικοί μέσω ίντερνετ . ο Καλογεράκης έχει τελειώσει πολυτεχνείο ! Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά.το ίντερνετ είναι καλό εργαλείο για αυτόν που ξέρει τις βασικές επιστήμες . σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να κάνω όσα κάνει. Οπωσδήποτε είναι φαινόμενο μηχανικού

----------


## Spark

τι λες τωρα, είναι απο τους λίγους που κυκλοφορεί με ηλεκτρικό όχημα που το έχει κατασκευάσει με τα χέρια του,
αυτοι που γελουν ή που γραφουν αηδίες γι αυτόν δεν φτανουν ουτε μια τρίχα απο τα φρυδια του.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61811

----------


## IRF

*Άξιος συγχαρητηρίων ο Καλογεράκης είναι από κάθε άποψη για το ινβερτερ 1kw και για το ηλεκτρικό όχημα.*
 Τα σχόλια μου αφορούν την παραγωγή υδρογόνου είναι κάτι που δεν το κατέει δεν είναι χημικός όσο ίντερνετ και αν διαβάσει
Μπορούσε να κάνει υπολογισμό ακριβώς για το πόσο υδρογόνο θα βγάλει η συσκευή του και όχι να περιμένει να ζεστάνει ο καιρός για να αυξηθεί η ευκινησία ιόντων.* Όλη η αντίθεση μου εντείνεται γιατί κάποιοι έχουν την αφέλεια να πιστεύουν αυτά που λέει ότι το υδρογόνο όταν είναι απολύτως καθαρό δεν καίγεται (λες και  δεν θα γίνει καμία διαρροή )*
*Θα σύστηνε ποτέ κάποιος έναν γιατρό-ορθοπεδικό για να κάνει  εγχείρηση ανοικτής καρδιάς.* *
Ακόμα και αν  δήλωνε ότι επιμορφώθηκε από το  ίντερνετ .Εκεί λέμε όχι γιατί έχει να κάνει με ανθρώπινη ζωή.Και τα πειράματά του Κ ζωές θα φάνε αν πάει στα 20 bar που λέει.*
Οι παλιοί μάστορες χάθηκαν γιατί το εύρος κάθε επιστήμης έχει γίνει πολύ μεγάλο σήμερα και δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν πανεπιστήμονες.
Του είπε κανείς ποτέ για φλογοεπιστροφή σε υδρογόνο με υπερηχητικές ταχύτητες;

----------


## Spark

ενδιαφέρον βιντεο στα αγγλικά με πληροφορίες για την χρηση του υδρογόνου και την επικινδυνότητα.
η χρηση υδρογόνου ως καυσιμο αυτοκινήτων ειναι παρόν και μελλον.

----------


## μποζονιο

ΔΕΝ Χρειαζεται να εχεις διδακτορικο στην ηλεκτροχημεια για να κανεις ηλεκτρολυση νερου,μια μπαταρια να πεταξεις μεσα σε ενα ποτηρι νερου θα φτιαξεις υδρογονο. Ο διαχωρισμος γινεται με πολλους τροπους ειτε με μεμβρανες ειτε μαγνητικα πεδια οτιδηποτε. Το οτι εχουμε μια κυβερνηση που επενδυει σε τετοιες "εφευρεσεις" ενω τα ξεπουλαμε ολα μπιρ μπαρα στους αγνωστους γνωστους θα επρεπε να μας απασχολει περισσοτερο!

----------

IRF (18-01-16)

----------


## IRF

> ΔΕΝ Χρειαζεται να εχεις διδακτορικο στην ηλεκτροχημεια για να κανεις ηλεκτρολυση νερου,μια μπαταρια να πεταξεις μεσα σε ενα ποτηρι νερου θα φτιαξεις υδρογονο. Ο διαχωρισμος γινεται με πολλους τροπους ειτε με μεμβρανες* ειτε μαγνητικα πεδια* οτιδηποτε. Το οτι εχουμε μια κυβερνηση που επενδυει σε τετοιες "εφευρεσεις" ενω τα ξεπουλαμε ολα μπιρ μπαρα στους αγνωστους γνωστους θα επρεπε να μας απασχολει περισσοτερο!




*Διαχωρισμός υδρογόνου -οξυγόνου* *με μαγνητικά πεδία* *ωραίο ακούγεται για εξήγησε το μας να παίρνουμε ιδέες.* *Εκανες ποτέ ηλεκτρόλυση π.χ που να βγάλει 1 λίτρο σε ένα λεπτό αν ναι πες μας τις συνθήκες με φωτογραφία της συσκευής, μην τα θεωρούμε όλα απλούστατα. Καλό είναι να λέμε λόγια.Εκτός αν έριξες στο νερό μπαταρία λιθίου τότε όμως δεν είναι ηλεκτρόλυση*

----------


## Spark

> Διαχωρισμός υδρογόνου -οξυγόνου με μαγνητικά πεδία ωραίο ακούγεται για εξήγησε το μας να παίρνουμε ιδέες. Εκανες ποτέ ηλεκτρόλυση π.χ που να βγάλει 1 λίτρο σε ένα λεπτό αν ναι πες μας τις συνθήκες με φωτογραφία της συσκευής, μην τα θεωρούμε όλα απλούστατα. Καλό είναι να λέμε λόγια.Εκτός αν έριξες στο νερό μπαταρία λιθίου τότε όμως δεν είναι ηλεκτρόλυση



1 λίτρο υδρογόνο ειναι λίγο, εγω βγάζω περισσότερο, εχω και *βιντεο*

----------

The_Control_Theory (16-01-16)

----------


## IRF

> 1 λίτρο υδρογόνο ειναι λίγο, εγω βγάζω περισσότερο, εχω και *βιντεο*



Συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή αξίζει τα λεφτά της για αυτό που κάνει σίγουρα. Εγώ  απλώς εγώ μιλούσα για τη συσκευή Κ. που θέλουμε να αποθηκεύσουμε ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ το υδρογόνο. Εκεί αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα. Όταν τα δύο αέρια βγαίνουν μαζί είναι εύκολος και αποδοτικός ο σχεδιασμός της κυψέλης ηλεκτρόλυσης, όταν όμως θέλεις να τα παράγεις ξεχωριστά τότε αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα. Ειδικά αν δεν έχεις διαθέσιμα υλικά υψηλής τεχνολογίας(μεμβράνες)

----------


## Spark

η κατασκευή του καλογεράκη εχει μεγεθος ενος δωματίου όπως βλέπετε στο βιντεο του.
ειχα δει τον προηγούμενο αντιδραστήρα του μιχαλη σε αλλο βιντεο που ανατινάχτηκε.
ο μιχαλης ξερει καλά αυτά. το καπάκι του αντιδραστήρα 5χιλιοστά μεταλλο στράβωσε σε σχήμα απο επίπεδο έγινε θόλος.
παρα την επικινδυνότητα δεν ανατινάχτηκε ουτε ο μιχάλης ούτε το εργαστήριο του.
ξέρετε γιατί;
διότι ο μιχαλης ειναι σοβαρος επιστημονας και δεν δοκιμάζει να δει εαν πέτυχε η συνταγή στην τύχη,
κανει μελέτη, κατασκευάζει κυκλωματα, συστήματα και τα αναλύει όσο δεν φαντάζεστε.

καλλιέργεια μύκητα και μοριακή ανάλυση καυσιμων αερίων:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61951

----------


## μποζονιο

> *Διαχωρισμός υδρογόνου -οξυγόνου* *με μαγνητικά πεδία* *ωραίο ακούγεται για εξήγησε το μας να παίρνουμε ιδέες.* *Εκανες ποτέ ηλεκτρόλυση π.χ που να βγάλει 1 λίτρο σε ένα λεπτό αν ναι πες μας τις συνθήκες με φωτογραφία της συσκευής, μην τα θεωρούμε όλα απλούστατα. Καλό είναι να λέμε λόγια.Εκτός αν έριξες στο νερό μπαταρία λιθίου τότε όμως δεν είναι ηλεκτρόλυση*

----------

IRF (18-01-16)

----------


## μποζονιο

> *Διαχωρισμός υδρογόνου -οξυγόνου* *με μαγνητικά πεδία* *ωραίο ακούγεται για εξήγησε το μας να παίρνουμε ιδέες.* *Εκανες ποτέ ηλεκτρόλυση π.χ που να βγάλει 1 λίτρο σε ένα λεπτό αν ναι πες μας τις συνθήκες με φωτογραφία της συσκευής, μην τα θεωρούμε όλα απλούστατα. Καλό είναι να λέμε λόγια.Εκτός αν έριξες στο νερό μπαταρία λιθίου τότε όμως δεν είναι ηλεκτρόλυση*



Υπαρχουν τροποι διαχωρισμου ιοντων εαν θελεις να σου πουλησω το σχεδιο δεν εχω προβλημα το ιδιο συστημα κανει και για αφαλατωση αλλα δε το εχω δοκιμασει, οι μεμβρανες διαχωρισμου ειναι πολυ φθηνες το μονο κακο ειναι οτι βουλωνουν, ηλεκτρολυση γινεται με οποιαδηποτε μπαταρια απλα πρεπει να προσθεσεις ηλεκτρολυτη ωστε να αυξησεις την ιοντικη αγωγιμοτητα του διαλυτη. - Το οτι ο καμμενος επενδυει σε τσαρλατανους πως σας φαινεται παμε καλα σαν χωρα ? Ποιους κοροιδευουν? Οι δημοσιοι εχουν γινει ακομα ποιο γραψαρχιδηδες με αυτη τη κυβερνηση, ηρθε το νεο χειροτερο απ'το παλιο.

----------

IRF (18-01-16)

----------


## IRF

> ΔΕΝ Χρειαζεται να εχεις διδακτορικο στην ηλεκτροχημεια για να κανεις ηλεκτρολυση νερου,μια μπαταρια να πεταξεις μεσα σε ενα ποτηρι νερου θα φτιαξεις υδρογονο. Ο διαχωρισμος γινεται με πολλους τροπους ειτε με μεμβρανες ειτε μαγνητικα πεδια οτιδηποτε. Το οτι εχουμε μια κυβερνηση που επενδυει σε τετοιες "εφευρεσεις" ενω τα ξεπουλαμε ολα μπιρ μπαρα στους αγνωστους γνωστους θα επρεπε να μας απασχολει περισσοτερο!



*Τρόποι διαχωρισμού υδρογόνου- οξυγόνου με μαγνητικά πεδία ;;;;;;;;;;;;;*

----------


## IRF

> Υπαρχουν τροποι διαχωρισμου ιοντων εαν θελεις να σου πουλησω το σχεδιο δεν εχω προβλημα το ιδιο συστημα κανει και για αφαλατωση αλλα δε το εχω δοκιμασει, οι μεμβρανες διαχωρισμου ειναι πολυ φθηνες το μονο κακο ειναι οτι βουλωνουν, ηλεκτρολυση γινεται με οποιαδηποτε μπαταρια απλα πρεπει να προσθεσεις ηλεκτρολυτη ωστε να αυξησεις την ιοντικη αγωγιμοτητα του διαλυτη. - Το οτι ο καμμενος επενδυει σε τσαρλατανους πως σας φαινεται παμε καλα σαν χωρα ? Ποιους κοροιδευουν? Οι δημοσιοι εχουν γινει ακομα ποιο γραψαρχιδηδες με αυτη τη κυβερνηση, ηρθε το νεο χειροτερο απ'το παλιο.



Όμως δεν απαντάς ηλεκτρόλυση εσύ έκανες;;;; Για πες μας τις  συνθήκες (τάση ένταση επιφάνεια- απόσταση ηλεκτροδίων)για να βγάλεις 1 ρημαδολίτρο υδρογόνου ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ από το οξυγόνο σε ένα λεπτό;;;;Από γενικόλογα καλοί είμαστε όλοι όλα γίνονται πανεύκολα με τεχνολογία ΝΑSΑ στο μυαλό μας. Όταν πάμε να τα φτιάξουμε εκεί να δεις δυσκολίες. Δεν θέλω φυσικά να μου πουλήσεις κανένα σχέδιο αφού υπάρχουν πολλά από το 1960 αλλά δυστυχώς τα αγνοούν πολλοί. Γιαυτό φωνάζω γιατί *αν ο κάθε εφευρέτης Κ. αν είχε δει τις πατέντες παραγωγής υδρογόνου του 1960* δεν θα βασανιζόταν σπαταλώντας λεφτά-χρόνο και προσπαθώντας να ανατινάξει τους γύρω του.(θα σχεδίαζε ευκολότερα και καλύτερα την εφεύρεσή του)

----------


## IRF

> ΔΕΝ Χρειαζεται να εχεις διδακτορικο στην ηλεκτροχημεια για να κανεις ηλεκτρολυση νερου,*μια μπαταρια να πεταξεις μεσα σε ενα ποτηρι νερου θα φτιαξεις υδρογονο.* Ο διαχωρισμος γινεται με πολλους τροπους ειτε με μεμβρανες ειτε μαγνητικα πεδια οτιδηποτε. Το οτι εχουμε μια κυβερνηση που επενδυει σε τετοιες "εφευρεσεις" ενω τα ξεπουλαμε ολα μπιρ μπαρα στους αγνωστους γνωστους θα επρεπε να μας απασχολει περισσοτερο!



*Ναι παράγει αρκεί η μπαταρία να είναι ι-λιθίου*

----------


## IRF

> Υπαρχουν τροποι διαχωρισμου ιοντων εαν θελεις να σου πουλησω το σχεδιο δεν εχω προβλημα το ιδιο συστημα κανει και για αφαλατωση αλλα δε το εχω δοκιμασει, οι μεμβρανες διαχωρισμου ειναι πολυ φθηνες το μονο κακο ειναι οτι βουλωνουν, *ηλεκτρολυση γινεται με* *οποιαδηποτε μπαταρια* *απλα πρεπει να προσθεσεις ηλεκτρολυτη ωστε να αυξησεις την ιοντικη αγωγιμοτητα του διαλυτη.* - Το οτι ο καμμενος επενδυει σε τσαρλατανους πως σας φαινεται παμε καλα σαν χωρα ? Ποιους κοροιδευουν? Οι δημοσιοι εχουν γινει ακομα ποιο γραψαρχιδηδες με αυτη τη κυβερνηση, ηρθε το νεο χειροτερο απ'το παλιο.



Ναι οποιαδήποτε μπαταρία;;; (αυτοκινήτου εννοείς μάλλον) σκέψου απαιτείται και ένταση ρεύματος για να έχεις καλό ρυθμό παραγωγής.
Ένταση 1Α δίνει μόλις κάποια mL υδρογόνου σε 10 λεπτά

----------


## μποζονιο

Εσυ μαλλον ψηφισες ΓΑΠ και τσιπρα αγορι μου δεν εξηγειται αλλιως.

----------

IRF (18-01-16)

----------


## IRF

> ΔΕΝ Χρειαζεται να εχεις διδακτορικο στην ηλεκτροχημεια για να κανεις ηλεκτρολυση νερου,μια μπαταρια να πεταξεις μεσα σε ενα ποτηρι νερου θα φτιαξεις υδρογονο. Ο διαχωρισμος γινεται με πολλους τροπους ειτε με μεμβρανες ειτε μαγνητικα πεδια οτιδηποτε. *Το οτι εχουμε μια κυβερνηση που επενδυει σε τετοιες "εφευρεσεις"* ενω τα ξεπουλαμε ολα μπιρ μπαρα στους αγνωστους γνωστους θα επρεπε να μας απασχολει περισσοτερο!



*Α ρε άτιμη κυβέρνηση* που δε δίνεις 100 χιλοευρώπουλα στου νεους εφευρετες να σου φτιαξουν πυραυλους υδρογονου με μπαταριες μαγνησιου και άλλα τοσα σε μενα να σου φτιαξω το radar που δεν εφτιαξε ο Σαντορίνης.  Γιατι ημανε και και συγγενης του Σαντορινη Και μην ρωτησει καμια κουφ@Lα με παραθεση από που η συγγενεια; από του ηλεκτολυτικου το γάλα. Θα σου φτιαξω ενα ραδαρ που θα ψηνει μύγες στην Αγκυρα.Θα θα θα θα θα θα Θα θα φτιαξω πολαααααααααααααααααα Θα πεταξω και πεντε μπαταριες σε καθε πισινα και θα κLa@νουν ολοι υδρογονο θα λυσω το ενεργειακο της Ελλάδας

----------


## μποζονιο

χαχα πλακα εχεις

----------

IRF (18-01-16)

----------


## IRF

> Εσυ μαλλον ψηφισες ΓΑΠ και τσιπρα αγορι μου δεν εξηγειται αλλιως.



 *Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να ξεφύγεις από μια δύσκολη απάντηση ή μια δύσκολη δουλειά είναι να ανοίξεις μια πολιτική συζήτηση.* Έτσι γίνεται καυγάς και γλυτώνεις. Μπράβο έχεις σωστές αρχές, φοιτητής είσαι; Μετά απορείς γιατί δεν πάει η Ελλάδα μπροστά; γιατί οι πολιτικοί μας είναι άδικοι;Για να καλύψουμε την ασχετοσύνη μετά το ρίχνουμε στη πολιτική.Πάρε και μερικά thumbs up αν νομίζεις ότι κερδίζεις τίποτα βάζοντας thumb down

----------


## vasilllis

> *Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να ξεφύγεις από μια δύσκολη απάντηση ή μια δύσκολη δουλειά είναι να ανοίξεις μια πολιτική συζήτηση.* Έτσι γίνεται καυγάς και γλυτώνεις. Μπράβο έχεις σωστές αρχές, φοιτητής είσαι; Μετά απορείς γιατί δεν πάει η Ελλάδα μπροστά; γιατί οι πολιτικοί μας είναι άδικοι;Για να καλύψουμε την ασχετοσύνη μετά το ρίχνουμε στη πολιτική.Πάρε και μερικά thumbs up αν νομίζεις ότι κερδίζεις τίποτα βάζοντας thumb down



Μην εξαπτεσαι Γιωργο.Ο καθενας εχει μια αποψη και προσπαθει να την  στηριξει καλος η κακος με οποια επιχειρηματα βρει.Κυριοτερος παραγοντας  ειναι ο ενθουσιασμος ,ο οποιος φευγει και στο τελος.

----------


## lepouras

> Μην εξαπτεσαι Γιωργο.Ο καθενας εχει μια αποψη και προσπαθει να την  στηριξει καλος η κακος με οποια επιχειρηματα βρει.Κυριοτερος παραγοντας  ειναι ο ενθουσιασμος ,ο οποιος φευγει και στο τελος.



χμμμμμμ όμως σε ένα καθαρά (άσχετα αν επιτρέπονται και άλλες συζητήσεις) τεχνικό φόρουμ η άποψη τουλάχιστον σε ότι έχει να κάνει με επιστήμη ή τεχνική ανάλυση, λεπτομέρεια κλπ θα έπρεπε να μην είναι άποψη αλλά τουλάχιστον τεχνικά, επιστημονικά, έστω και με κάποια προσπάθεια προσέγγισης ανάλυσης υπό τους ίδιους όρους, τεκμηρίωσης. 
με στεναχωρεί να βλέπω το << άσχετε, ξερόλα, τη λες ρε, κλπ κλπ>>  σε τέτοια θέματα. ακόμα και στο πάμε για εκλογές ή στην εξαέρωση προσπαθεί να στηρίξει την πολιτική του άποψη ο καθένας έστω παραθέτοντας κάτι σαν απόδειξη τον λεγόμενων του. 
στα υπόλοιπα γιατί δεν γίνετε?

έχω ξανά πει και άλλες φορές. όσο σίγουροι και να είμαστε ας βάζουμε έστω ένα μικρό<< *νομίζω*>> μέσα στα λεγόμενά μας και θα γίνουν καλύτερες οι συζητήσεις μας.
 Βασίλη παρέθεσα το δικό σου για να μην θεωρηθεί ότι απευθύνομε σε κάποιους συγκεκριμένα τα λεγόμενά μου. απευθύνονται σε όλους (ακόμα και σε εμένα). απλά ξέρω (και ελπίζω ) ότι εσύ δεν θα το πάρεις στραβά. γιαυτό σε έχωσα(μου έδωσε το έναυσμα η φράση σου γιαυτό). :Smile:

----------

IRF (19-01-16), 

vasilllis (18-01-16)

----------


## μποζονιο

Πρωτα απο ολα εδω ειναι φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων οχι φυσικοχημειας πανω σε ποια επιστημονικη βαση δηλαδη θα συζητηθει η ηλεκτρολυση εδω περα? Ο IRF μηπως τσαντιστηκε που δε του ειπα πως να κανει το σουπερ ντουπερ υδρογονο σαν του συντροφου καμενιοφ? Συγνωμη αλλα αν ηξερα το τροπο δε θα τον ελεγα σε σενα θα τον κραταγα για τη παρτη μου. Για πηγαιντε λιγο πισω στα μυνηματα να δειτε τι εγραφα εγω και τι ρωταγε ο αλλος. :Lol:

----------


## IRF

> Πρωτα απο ολα εδω ειναι φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων οχι φυσικοχημειας πανω σε ποια επιστημονικη βαση δηλαδη θα συζητηθει η ηλεκτρολυση εδω περα? Ο IRF μηπως τσαντιστηκε που δε του ειπα πως να κανει το σουπερ ντουπερ υδρογονο σαν του συντροφου καμενιοφ? Συγνωμη αλλα αν ηξερα το τροπο δε θα τον ελεγα σε σενα θα τον κραταγα για τη παρτη μου. Για πηγαιντε λιγο πισω στα μυνηματα να δειτε τι εγραφα εγω και τι ρωταγε ο αλλος.



 αφου είναι φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων με θεμα παραγωγη ενεργειας τοτε προς τι τα σχολια σου σε βιντεο παραγωγης υδρογονου;(πες δεν ξερω όχι φτιαχνουν υδρογονο αμα πεταξεις μπαταρίες σε νερό και διαχωρίζεις το υδρογόνο με μαγνητικά πεδία)
Επειδη ειδες γραμμένα κοκκινα νομισες οτι είμαι ΓΑΠ και αλλες μ ............. μπορει να ειμαι καθηγητης σχολειου που διορθωνω τα λαθη με κοκκινο. Γιατι τα  thumbs down επειδη είδες κόκκινο.*Πολλοί παρουσιασαν κατασκευες παρασκευής υδρογόνου* λέμε καποια πράγματα για να προστατέψουμε κάποιους. Εφόσον μπαίνεις σε συζήτηση σημαίνει ότι ξέρεις κάτι για το θέμα αν δεν ξερεις μην μπαίνεις για να τσακωθείς μονο. Πες μας τι χρησιμο και  πρακτικό προσεφερες σε ολη τη συζητηση ενος θεματος που κακως δημιουργηθηκε κατα τη γνωμη σου

----------


## μποζονιο

> αφου είναι φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων με θεμα παραγωγη  ενεργειας τοτε προς τι τα σχολια σου σε βιντεο παραγωγης υδρογονου;(πες  δεν ξερω όχι φτιαχνουν υδρογονο αμα πεταξεις μπαταρίες σε νερό και  διαχωρίζεις το υδρογόνο με μαγνητικά πεδία)
> Επειδη ειδες γραμμένα κοκκινα νομισες οτι είμαι ΓΑΠ και αλλες μ  ............. μπορει να ειμαι καθηγητης σχολειου που διορθωνω τα λαθη με  κοκκινο. Γιατι τα  thumbs down επειδη είδες κόκκινο.*Πολλοί παρουσιασαν κατασκευες παρασκευής υδρογόνου*  λέμε καποια πράγματα για να προστατέψουμε κάποιους. Εφόσον μπαίνεις σε  συζήτηση σημαίνει ότι ξέρεις κάτι για το θέμα αν δεν ξερεις μην μπαίνεις  για να τσακωθείς μονο. Πες μας τι χρησιμο και  πρακτικό προσεφερες σε  ολη τη συζητηση ενος θεματος που κακως δημιουργηθηκε κατα τη γνωμη  σου



_


Εντάξει σε πιστεύω. Bάλε λίγο λιακόπουλο να γουστάρουμε τώρα. 

Ποιον προσπαθεις να προστατεψεις τον καμμενο? 

_Ηλεκτρολυση γινεται με μια μπαταρια ηλιθιου οπως ειπες νικελιου καδμιου οποιοδηποτε γαλβανικο στοιχειο https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galvanic_cell σε ορους ηλεκτροχημειας!






Διαχωριση γινεται με χιλιους δυο τροπους τραβα ψαξε στο γκουγκλη στη τελικη αν δε το κατεεις το πραμα παρε μια μεμβρανη απο alibaba τζαμπα τις πουλανε.

By the way αν ανατιναχτεις δε φερω καμια ευθυνη ετσι?

Επισης για την ηλεκτρολυση εγραψα ενα μυνημα εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post742291

----------


## vasilllis

> χμμμμμμ όμως σε ένα καθαρά (άσχετα αν επιτρέπονται και άλλες συζητήσεις) τεχνικό φόρουμ η άποψη τουλάχιστον σε ότι έχει να κάνει με επιστήμη ή τεχνική ανάλυση, λεπτομέρεια κλπ θα έπρεπε να μην είναι άποψη αλλά τουλάχιστον τεχνικά, επιστημονικά, έστω και με κάποια προσπάθεια προσέγγισης ανάλυσης υπό τους ίδιους όρους, τεκμηρίωσης. 
> με στεναχωρεί να βλέπω το << άσχετε, ξερόλα, τη λες ρε, κλπ κλπ>>  σε τέτοια θέματα. ακόμα και στο πάμε για εκλογές ή στην εξαέρωση προσπαθεί να στηρίξει την πολιτική του άποψη ο καθένας έστω παραθέτοντας κάτι σαν απόδειξη τον λεγόμενων του. 
> στα υπόλοιπα γιατί δεν γίνετε?
> 
> έχω ξανά πει και άλλες φορές. όσο σίγουροι και να είμαστε ας βάζουμε έστω ένα μικρό<< *νομίζω*>> μέσα στα λεγόμενά μας και θα γίνουν καλύτερες οι συζητήσεις μας.
>  Βασίλη παρέθεσα το δικό σου για να μην θεωρηθεί ότι απευθύνομε σε κάποιους συγκεκριμένα τα λεγόμενά μου. απευθύνονται σε όλους (ακόμα και σε εμένα). απλά ξέρω (και ελπίζω ) ότι εσύ δεν θα το πάρεις στραβά. γιαυτό σε έχωσα(μου έδωσε το έναυσμα η φράση σου γιαυτό).



Κοιτα Γιαννη.Σαφως και θεωρω οτιδηποτε ανεβαινει εδω πανω πρεπει να ειναι επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενο.Δεν ειπα το αντιθετο.Το μονο που ειπα ειναι να μην εκνευριζεται .Δεν θα αλλαξει και κατι με τον εκνευρισμο.
πχ.Κοιτα το ποστ μου να δεις ποιος εβαλε thumb down.Οκ ο ανθρωπος διαφωνει(αν και καλο ειναι οποιος διαφωνει να εκφερει την γνωμη του προς συζητηση).Συνεχιζει τα ηλιθια ποσταρισματα ανευ λογου και ουσιας,επιδειξης γνωσεων.Εφτιαξε λοιπον την πατεντα διαχωρισμου ιοντων(αυτο ονομαζε ηλεκτρολυση) η οποια κανει και αφαλατωση και βεβαια την πουλαει κιολας.Αλλα δεν την εχει δοκιμασει.


ΥΓ Γιαννη καλα εκανες και απαντησες στο μυνημα μου.Πολλες φορες οποιος ανακατευεται με τα πιτουρα τον τρωνε οι κοτες.

----------

IRF (19-01-16)

----------


## μποζονιο

Καλα εσεις τον εχετε ξεπερασει τον λιακοπουλο, ποτε ειπα οτι φτιαχνω υδρογονο με διαχωριση ιοντων? Εγω ημουν αντιθετος με τον τσαρλατανο που στηριξε ο καμμενος , ο μονος που ειπε το οτιδηποτε για την ηλεκτρολυση μαλλον ημουν εγω σε επιστημονικη βαση. Πειτε μου τι ναρκωτικα περνετε σας παρακαλω μηπως σας πειραξανε οι αναθυμιασεις απο το καλαι? Σας καηκαν τα τρανζιστορ?  :Lol:

----------


## vasilllis

> Υπαρχουν τροποι διαχωρισμου ιοντων εαν θελεις να σου πουλησω το σχεδιο δεν εχω προβλημα το ιδιο συστημα κανει και για αφαλατωση αλλα δε το εχω δοκιμασει, οι .



εδω το ειπες.πουλας και το σχεδιο σε οποιον ενδιαφερεται.(εγω δεν μιλησα για υδρογονο)

----------

IRF (19-01-16)

----------


## μποζονιο

> Εφτιαξε λοιπον την πατεντα διαχωρισμου ιοντων(αυτο ονομαζε ηλεκτρολυση) η  οποια κανει και αφαλατωση και βεβαια την πουλαει κιολας.Αλλα δεν την  εχει δοκιμασει.




Ναι τροπος διαχωρισμου ιοντων ειπα οχι υδρογονο ουτε τιποτα , Ι-Ο-Ν-Τ-Α θελεις τον επιστημονικο ορο και γι'αυτο? Το υδρογονο και το νερο δεν ειναι ιον μηπως εκει μπερδευτηκες? Ποια πατεντα ?

----------


## Spark

> Καλα εσεις τον εχετε ξεπερασει τον λιακοπουλο, ποτε ειπα οτι φτιαχνω υδρογονο με διαχωριση ιοντων? Εγω ημουν αντιθετος με τον τσαρλατανο που στηριξε ο καμμενος , ο μονος που ειπε το οτιδηποτε για την ηλεκτρολυση μαλλον ημουν εγω σε επιστημονικη βαση. Πειτε μου τι ναρκωτικα περνετε σας παρακαλω μηπως σας πειραξανε οι αναθυμιασεις απο το καλαι? Σας καηκαν τα τρανζιστορ?




για να δουμε τι στήριξη έκανε ο καμμένος στον Π.Ζωγράφο.
του έδωσε επιχορήγηση κρατικά χρήματα; οχι.
τι έκανε; έβαλε 1-2 φαντάρους να κρατουν σκοπιά σε αποθήκη με το ενεργειακό σύστημα του Ζ.
καλά έκανε, διότι αυτη η συσκευή τραβάει την δημοσιότητα και ακόμα κανένας κρατικός επιστήμονας δεν την έχει αξιολογήσει.

κανω την πρόβλεψη πως μετά απο πολλά χρόνια εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι θα έχουν μάθει για την εφεύρεση του Ζ.

----------

IRF (20-01-16)

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι τροπος διαχωρισμου ιοντων ειπα οχι υδρογονο ουτε τιποτα , Ι-Ο-Ν-Τ-Α θελεις τον επιστημονικο ορο και γι'αυτο? Το υδρογονο και το νερο δεν ειναι ιον μηπως εκει μπερδευτηκες? Ποια πατεντα ?



Γιωργο μου φαινεται μας δουλευεις.

Κατά την ηλεκτρόλυση, στην κάθοδο ιόντα υδρογόνου (πρωτόνια)  ανάγονται σε υδρογόνο ενώ στην άνοδο το νερό οξειδώνεται σε οξυγόνο και  πρωτόνια. Οι διεργασίες αυτές περιγράφονται αντίστοιχα από τις παρακάτω  αντιδράσεις

πηγη: https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%97...85%CF%83%CE%B7
ξερεις τι σημαινει οξειδωση?
αυτο τι ειναι?   2H2O(liq) β O2 + 4H+(aq) + 4e- (άνοδος)  δεν ειναι ιον?

τελοσπαντων,δεν εχω κανενα θεμα μαζι σου .Μπορεις να πιστευεις οτι θες δικο σου προβλημα.Πιο πανω αναφερεις οτι συμφωνεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τον 'εφευρετη' εγω καταλαβα το αντιθετο με αυτα που ποσταρεις.
Αν παντως εξακολουθεις να θεωρεις το φορουμ για επιστημονες.σχολια τυπου καμενοφ λιακοπουλοι πρεζες κλπ δεν χωρανε..κατσε και σκεψου τα λιγο.

----------

IRF (20-01-16)

----------


## tarabit

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται εδώ το βίντεο που αποσυναρμολογεί την συσκευή του ο Κος Ζωγράφος.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syd6O9M-nrU

----------


## aristidis540

:Huh:  :Confused1:  555.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

¨Οταν έβγαλε το 1ο σπιράλ στο 1ο λεπτό , κάτι τον "έτρωγε" με μανία να το στουμπώσει γιατί άραγε?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Υψίσυχνο σωληνάκι!!! Εκεί είναι όλο το μυστικό!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η πλάκα είναι ότι προτού το βουλώσει το σπιράλ το έκοψε πρώτα στην άκρη με την πένσα και μετά το βούλωσε διπλώνοντας την σωλήνα . ????
Στην δε 2η σωλήνα στο 2:20 λεπτό δεν χρειάστηκε να την βουλώσει , αν και το 2ο σπιράλ περιέχονταν στον ίδιο χώρο του 1ου σπιράλ ..???
Αν τον εξέταζε ψυχίατρος αυτόν τον άνθρωπο θα τον έβγαζε "τούρμπο" διανοητικά. Συμπεριλαμβανομένου και των γύρω ατόμων που δείχνουν να μην έχουν επαφή με το περιβάλλον .

----------


## μποζονιο

> Γιωργο μου φαινεται μας δουλευεις.
> 
> Κατά την ηλεκτρόλυση, στην κάθοδο ιόντα υδρογόνου (πρωτόνια)  ανάγονται σε υδρογόνο ενώ στην άνοδο το νερό οξειδώνεται σε οξυγόνο και  πρωτόνια. Οι διεργασίες αυτές περιγράφονται αντίστοιχα από τις παρακάτω  αντιδράσεις
> 
> πηγη: https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%97...85%CF%83%CE%B7
> ξερεις τι σημαινει οξειδωση?
> αυτο τι ειναι?   2H2O(liq) β O2 + 4H+(aq) + 4e- (άνοδος)  δεν ειναι ιον?
> 
> τελοσπαντων,δεν εχω κανενα θεμα μαζι σου .Μπορεις να πιστευεις οτι θες δικο σου προβλημα.Πιο πανω αναφερεις οτι συμφωνεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τον 'εφευρετη' εγω καταλαβα το αντιθετο με αυτα που ποσταρεις.
> Αν παντως εξακολουθεις να θεωρεις το φορουμ για επιστημονες.σχολια τυπου καμενοφ λιακοπουλοι πρεζες κλπ δεν χωρανε..κατσε και σκεψου τα λιγο.



Οχι γιατι δεν παραμενει πρωτονιο σχεδον ακαριαια γινεται υδρογονο, οποτε δεν υπαρχουν ιοντα στο μειγμα. Οξειδωση ειναι οταν ενα μοριο χασει ενα ηλεκτρονιο και αυξησει τον α.ο. αρα το ιδιο γινεται το αναγωγικο μεσο και αντιστροφια για το μοριο που αναγεται.Στη περιπτωση μας πηγαινουμε στο πινακα "standard reduction potential tables" και βλεπουμε το δυναμικο στο οποιο γινεται αναγωγη το καθε μοριο,το ποιο θετικο μοριο αναγεται γιατι ετσι η ελευθερη ενεργεια gibbs γινεται αρνητικη και το στοιχειο δουλευει αυθορμητα εαν θελουμε η αντιδραση να παει αντιθετα πρεπει να δωσουμε ενεργεια ιση με τη διαφορα δυναμικου. Σε ολες τις αντιδρασεις παιζει ρολο και η κινητικη της αντιδρασης αλλα ειναι πολυ προχωρημενα για εδω Περα απο τη πλακα διαβασα καπου οτι στην εκπομπη του τριανταφ. πηγανε ο πρωην διευθυντης του δημοκριτου και ο αντιπροεδρος τηε ενωσης φυσικων χαχαχαχα εχουμε καει σαν χωρα.Αυτος ο τριανταφ. πουλαγε κατι νανοπουλοβερ λεει με βιοενεργεια και βραχιολακια σετ. Αφου ολος ο κομματικος στρατος μας δουλευε και μας δουλευει ακομα κανονικα γιατι να μη το κανουν και ολοι οι αλλοι?

----------


## Thansavv

> Η πλάκα είναι ότι προτού το βουλώσει το σπιράλ το έκοψε πρώτα στην άκρη με την πένσα και μετά το βούλωσε διπλώνοντας την σωλήνα . ????
> Στην δε 2η σωλήνα στο 2:20 λεπτό δεν χρειάστηκε να την βουλώσει , αν και το 2ο σπιράλ περιέχονταν στον ίδιο χώρο του 1ου σπιράλ ..???
> Αν τον εξέταζε ψυχίατρος αυτόν τον άνθρωπο θα τον έβγαζε "τούρμπο" διανοητικά. Συμπεριλαμβανομένου και των γύρω ατόμων που δείχνουν να μην έχουν επαφή με το περιβάλλον .



Από αυτά τα σπιράλ σωληνάκια, (τα οποία είναι με ξυλόβιδες βιδωμένα στο κουτί) λέει ότι περνάνε κάτι αέρια από μέσα. Τι αέρια είναι αυτά?

----------


## leosedf

Ξυλόβιδες χαχαχαχαχα όντως. Και γαμώ τις συνδέσεις. Υποτίθεται εκείνα κάνανε ψύξη κλπ?

----------


## lepouras

αυτά τα σωληνάκια απέξω δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο αλλά έτσι για να φαίνεται και καλά ουαου η συσκευή. εδώ στο επάνω κουτάκι που μόνος του λέει ότι είναι μόνο και μόνο για να κατεβάζει το νερό κάτω έχει το ένα σωλήνα πηνίο. ότι νάνε όπου νανε. αν υποθέσουμε ότι πραγματικά δουλεύει η συσκευή θα είχε και το μυαλό να βάλει τα τα διάφορα σωληνάκια με λίγο καλύτερο τρόπο ώστε να μπερδέψει και όχι τόσο άτσαλα και πρόχειρα. αλλά τη να λέμε. τώρα έγινε στρατιωτικό μυστικό και δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ πόσο ξύλο έφαγε. :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Ε εντάξει έφτασα στο 3:46 και κόντεψα να κάνω εμετό.

----------


## leosedf

ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ κυμματοδηγοί υποτίθεται ΤΣΑΚΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ!!! Από την άλλη μεριά κομμένοι με πριόνι. Η δίοδος κλπ ούτε ένα καλώδιο συνδεδεμένο πάνω.
Δηλαδή έχω αρχίσει και τραβάω τις κωλότριχες μου εδώ πέρα.

Ακόμη ασχολούμαστε με τον παπάρα.

----------


## lepouras

> ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ κυμματοδηγοί υποτίθεται ΤΣΑΚΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ!!!
> Δηλαδή έχω αρχίσει και τραβάω τις κωλότριχες μου εδώ πέρα.



  ωχ πάει η χωρίστρα? την χάλασες?  :Lol:

----------


## Thansavv

Μας έδειξε και τις διόδους GaN! Παλιότερα είχε πει ότι δε χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιες διόδους.
Έβαλε και μια πλακέτα (σαν κάρτα δικτύου) μέσα. Το πολύ πολύ κάτω από την πλακέτα να έχει μερικά στοιχεία LiPo...

----------


## leosedf

> ωχ πάει η χωρίστρα? την χάλασες?



 Σαν καραφλό φυστίκι έμεινα.
Περίμενε παίρνω χάπια τώρα.  :Lol: 


Εντάξει αρκετά γέλασα και όντως πείστηκα ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ότι είναι τσαρλατάνος όπως έλεγα στην αρχή, τουλάχιστον τώρα είμαι 100% σίγουρος.

Η πλακέτα όντως έμοιαζε να είναι από router η κάποιο embedded pc όπως ALIX η mikrotik κλπ.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Από αυτά τα σπιράλ σωληνάκια, (τα οποία είναι με ξυλόβιδες βιδωμένα στο κουτί) λέει ότι περνάνε κάτι αέρια από μέσα. Τι αέρια είναι αυτά?



Αν ήταν συσκευή που έβαφε αβγά θα έλεγα πορδές, τώρα γι΄ αυτή τι να πω?

----------


## picdev

ο "Νικος" που λέει, τον έχω γνωρίσει σε συνέντευξη Νικος γλιάτης, ηλεκτρονικός με διδακτορικό στο πολυτεχνείο της πάτρας , δούλευε σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα στη πάτρα
 και έχει πλέον εταιρεία και κατασκευάζει προιόντα KNX

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ο "Νικος" που λέει, τον έχω γνωρίσει σε συνέντευξη Νικος γλιάτης, ηλεκτρονικός με* διδακτορικό στο πολυτεχνείο της πάτρας* , δούλευε σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα στη πάτρα
>  και έχει πλέον εταιρεία και κατασκευάζει προιόντα KNX



Να υποθέσω πως στηρίζει τον Ζωγράφο? Και έχει διδακτορικό?
Καμία ελπίδα για τα παιδιά μας κύριοι...

----------


## picdev

δεν ειδα να στηρίζει κανέναν, δεν έχει να κάνει με το διδακτορικό , απλά επειδή μιλήσαμε πολλές ώρες , ο άνθρωπος κάνει ανάπτυξη σε ηλεκτρονικά δεν ειναι άσχετος

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> δεν ειδα να στηρίζει κανέναν, δεν έχει να κάνει με το διδακτορικό , απλά επειδή μιλήσαμε πολλές ώρες , ο άνθρωπος κάνει ανάπτυξη σε ηλεκτρονικά δεν ειναι άσχετος



Α οκ, νόμισα πως ήταν σε κανένα πάνελ και βρήκε πως η συσκευή δουλεύει!

----------


## picdev

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=1961

----------


## The_Control_Theory

http://www.gdstechnologies.ca/GDS5000.html

Βγήκε στην παραγωγή με 5000$!!!! χαχαχα

----------


## Thansavv

> Αν ήταν συσκευή που έβαφε αβγά θα έλεγα πορδές, τώρα γι΄ αυτή τι να πω?



Κι αυτό το κάνει η συσκευή. Απλά δεν τα αναφέρουν όλα μαζί. Θα είναι το top gadget την περίοδο του Πάσχα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=1961



Έχει πλάκα η... κεραία! Αρχαίο feed από c band  :Tongue2: 
Επίσης ο καθηγητής (?) που λέει ότι η πτώση τάσης είναι από το αμπερόμετρο  :Confused1:

----------


## μποζονιο

Καλα οκ για να μη το πολυλεμε εδω περα ειδα λιγα λεπτα απο το βιντεο που λετε εδω μαλλον καποια ηλεκτροχημικη αντιδραση παιρνει μερος με το κολλοειδες(αν ειναι) που λεει αυτος [καποια νανοσωματιδια (μεταλλικα) ειναι σε νερο] με το κομματι μεταλλο, ο ταλαντωτης που λεει ζεσταινει τα σωματιδια αυτα και μαζι το νερο δηλαδη δινει ενεργεια για να γινει η αντιδραση τιποτα το σπουδαιο. Αντι να δουνε την αποδοτικοτητα αυτης της ηλεκτρολυσης καθονται και ασχολουνται με αεικινητα. https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=42m7s

xaxaxaxaxaxaxa   https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=46m48s


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa κοιτα σχολια στο video "Αν αυτή η συσκευή μπορεί να διασπάσει τα μόρια του νερού γιατί να μην  μπορεί να διασπάσει και τα μόρια ενός άλλου υλικού όπως η πέτρα ή και το  σίδερο ακόμα. Άρα λειτουργώντας σε πολύ υψηλότερες ενέργειες μπορούμε  να έχουμε ένα φοβερό όπλο διάσπασης της ύλης και εξαύλωσης αυτής.  Αυτόματα η Ελλάδα γίνετε υπερδύναμη.ο»Ώ"

----------


## xaris-c

Άντε να περιμένεις μέχρι Σεπτεμβρίο να γίνει η κατοχύρωση  πάντως φαίνεται ότι η συσκευή αυτή λειτουργεί.Τώρα πόσο καίει είναι άλλο
Θα περιμένω την ένωση φυσικών να βάλουν την συσκευή σε ένα σπίτι.το μικρό καλάθι που πειρα στην αρχή Τώρα μάλλον θα το κάνω μεγάλο

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Τώρα πόσο καίει είναι άλλο



Πόσο να κάψει πια? Να πούμε για ένα μέσο νοικοκυριό 100 ml νερό τη μέρα? Να υπερβάλουμε και να πούμε 1 lt? 
Καλά, 1 lt θα καίει για βιομηχανίες τύπου ΛΑΡΚΟ και ΠΕΣΙΝΕ, αλλά ακόμη και τόσο να είναι το κόστος παραμένει αμελητέο.

----------


## xaris-c

δεν μιλαω για το νερο ...  http://ellhnkaichaos2.blogspot.gr/20...g-post_31.html

----------


## leosedf

Καλά αυτό το κείμενο είναι χειρότερο και από Καλογεράκη και Ζωγράφο και καμένο μαζί.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Καλά αυτό το κείμενο είναι χειρότερο και από Καλογεράκη και Ζωγράφο και καμένο μαζί.



Και καλά το κείμενο, το σάιτ αυτό είναι μια τρικυμία από μόνο του! 
Που στον κόρακα τα ανακαλύπτουν αυτά τα σάιτ?

----------


## leosedf

Γεμάτος ο τόπος είναι δε χρειάζεται να ψάξεις και πολύ, η μπούρδα πουλάει διαφημίσεις κλπ.

----------


## The_Control_Theory



----------


## xaris-c

μην αλλαζετε συζητηση εγω αναφερα οτι δεν ενοουσα το νερο ως καυσιμο απλα παραθεσα ενα κειμενο που εχει γραπτως καποια στοιχεια για τις συσκευες του Ζωγραφου ,αλλα στην τελαιυταια ζουγλα λεει αναλυτικα την καταναλωση του βεβαια πρεπει να αποδειχτει πρωτα αυτα που ισχυριζεται με ζωντανο παραδειγμα ...το θεμα ειναι οτι διαβασα πολλες σελιδες εδω που ολοι κοροιδευατε την συσκευη αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να το ξαναδειτε το θεμα ......εγω βεβαια προσωπικά νομιζω οτι ο καλογερακης με εκφραζει ποιο πολυ ...αλλα ειναι δυσκολο για μενα να πραγματοποιησω στο χωρο που ειμαι τα πειραματα του ...στον ζωγραφο θα μας βαλλουν να πληρωνουμε ...δεν θα ειναι τελειως τζαπα οπως το φανταστηκα θα αγοραζουμε μεταλα ...ενω στον καλογερακη  δεν θα εξαρτασε απο κανεναν για την ενεργεια σου ...δυσκολο να γινεις καλογερακης ομως ...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ...απλα παραθεσα ενα κειμενο που εχει γραπτως καποια στοιχεια...



Το γεγονός ότι το site από το οποίο παραθέτεις το κείμενο ξεπερνά τα όρια της γραφικότητας και κινείτε στη γελοιότητα, δεν σου λέει τίποτα?

----------


## xaris-c

απο το κειμενο που παρεθεσα παρε μονο τα στοιχεια που ειναι χρήσιμα δεν σου ειπα οτι αυτο ειναι η βιβλος.. αλλα αμα δεν θελεις να ζυμώσεις πεντε μερες κοσκινιζεις.  αστο αυτο το side  προσπερνατο , εγω το εγραψα επειδη το ειχα ευκολο το λινκ .η χτεσινη ζουγκλα εχει ποιο αναλυτικα στοιχεια δες αυτο....αστο το αλλο.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Καλά αυτό το κείμενο είναι χειρότερο και από Καλογεράκη και Ζωγράφο και καμένο μαζί.





Aυτη είναι η Ελλάδα...  μπορεί να είμαστε λίγοι σαν έθνος αλλα κατηγορούμε κάποιους που προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν κάτι περισσότερο από όλο τον υπολοίπο πληθυσμό της γης.


αν και πότε δεν κατηγόρησα ουτε τον Ζωγράφο ουτε τον Καλογερακη νιώθω την ανάγκη να ζητήσω ένα συγνώμη σε αυτούς τους 
δυο πρωτοπόρους εκ μέρους 
των ελληνων που παραμένουν σιωπηλοί και θαυμάζουν αυτούς που προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν κάτι, και εχουν την ανιδιοτέλεια να το μοιραστούν με τον συνάνθρωπο τους.



Καλογερακη και Ζωγραφε ζητω συγνώμη για λογαριασμό τους.

----------


## DIOMEDESGR2016

Φιλε tsimpidas αυτι που νιωθεις λεγεται συνδρομο κατωτεροτητας και το πολεμανε οι ψυχολογοι με συνεδριες!!
Συμφωνω παρολα αυτα στο "αυτο ειναι το προβλημα του Ελληνικου λαου!"
Πραγματι! Συνδρομο κατωτεροτητας και επιστημονικη  ημιμαθεια στο maximun!
Οταν καταρευσουν τα συγκεκριμενα "totem" σας, και μαλιστα με παταγο, ψαξτε στη μαγεια τον επομενο "σωτηρα-εφευρετη"!
Καμια ελπιδα για τον λαο των Σωρροπληκτων!

Στάλθηκε από το P6i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Thansavv

> Aυτη είναι η Ελλάδα...  μπορεί να είμαστε λίγοι σαν έθνος αλλα κατηγορούμε κάποιους που προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν κάτι περισσότερο από όλο τον υπολοίπο πληθυσμό της γης.
> 
> 
> αν και πότε δεν κατηγόρησα ουτε τον Ζωγράφο ουτε τον Καλογερακη νιώθω την ανάγκη να ζητήσω ένα συγνώμη σε αυτούς τους 
> δυο πρωτοπόρους εκ μέρους 
> των ελληνων που παραμένουν σιωπηλοί και θαυμάζουν αυτούς που προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν κάτι, και εχουν την ανιδιοτέλεια να το μοιραστούν με τον συνάνθρωπο τους.
> 
> 
> 
> *Καλογερακη και Ζωγραφε ζητω συγνώμη για λογαριασμό τους.*



Αν τελικά φανεί ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι όπως τα λένε οι ζωγράφοι, οι δικηγόροι, οι δισεκατομμυριούχοι εθνοσωτήρες και οι Ταρζάνηδες της ζούγκλας αλλά άνθρακας ο θησαυρός,
θα βγούνε αυτοί να ζητήσουν κάποια συγνώμη ή θα κάνουνε το Ντοναλντ Ντακ?

----------


## Panoss

Ε...Ντόναλντ Ντακ.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Φιλε tsimpidas αυτι που νιωθεις λεγεται συνδρομο κατωτεροτητας και το πολεμανε οι ψυχολογοι με συνεδριες!!
> Συμφωνω παρολα αυτα στο "αυτο ειναι το προβλημα του Ελληνικου λαου!"
> Πραγματι! Συνδρομο κατωτεροτητας και επιστημονικη  ημιμαθεια στο maximun!
> Οταν καταρευσουν τα συγκεκριμενα "totem" σας, και μαλιστα με παταγο, ψαξτε στη μαγεια τον επομενο "σωτηρα-εφευρετη"!
> Καμια ελπιδα για τον λαο των Σωρροπληκτων!



Με την λέξη λίγοι αναφέρεται σε πληθυσμό κι όχι σε ποιότητα. Ξαναδιάβασέ την απάντησή του.

Παλιά είχαμε τον σωτήρα πολιτικό πλέον έχουμε τον σωτήρα-εφευρέτη. Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει μιά εξέλιξη προς τα πάνω.
Σωτήρες δεν χρειαζόμαστε αλλά χρειαζόμαστε ηγέτες να μας παρακινήσουν.
Οτι σε παρακινεί θετικά καλό είναι αρκεί να έχεις κριτική σκέψη.

----------


## leosedf

> Aυτη είναι η Ελλάδα...  μπορεί να είμαστε λίγοι σαν έθνος αλλα κατηγορούμε κάποιους που προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν κάτι περισσότερο από όλο τον υπολοίπο πληθυσμό της γης.
> 
> 
> αν και πότε δεν κατηγόρησα ουτε τον Ζωγράφο ουτε τον Καλογερακη νιώθω την ανάγκη να ζητήσω ένα συγνώμη σε αυτούς τους 
> δυο πρωτοπόρους εκ μέρους 
> των ελληνων που παραμένουν σιωπηλοί και θαυμάζουν αυτούς που προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν κάτι, και εχουν την ανιδιοτέλεια να το μοιραστούν με τον συνάνθρωπο τους.
> 
> 
> 
> Καλογερακη και Ζωγραφε ζητω συγνώμη για λογαριασμό τους.



Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου ζητήσω να κρατήσεις τη γνώμη σου για τον εαυτό σου.

Μπορώ να εκφράσω τι δική μου.
Και ναι είναι κολοκύθια τούμπανα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> απο το κειμενο που παρεθεσα παρε μονο τα στοιχεια που ειναι χρήσιμα δεν σου ειπα οτι αυτο ειναι η βιβλος.. αλλα αμα δεν θελεις να ζυμώσεις πεντε μερες κοσκινιζεις.  αστο αυτο το side  προσπερνατο , εγω το εγραψα επειδη το ειχα ευκολο το λινκ .η χτεσινη ζουγκλα εχει ποιο αναλυτικα στοιχεια δες αυτο....αστο το αλλο.



Αχ βρε Μπάμπη...
Το γεγονός και μόνο ότι αυτό το κείμενο το δημοσιοποιεί ένα site σαν και αυτό, αυτομάτως το ακυρώνει.
Και που να είχες την τύχη να έχεις γνωρίσει και να έχεις συνεργαστεί με τον Μάκη και τον Πέτρο...
Δε θα γελούσες απλά με όλα αυτά, θα τράβαγες τα βυζιά σου!

----------


## MacGyver

Οι νόμοι της φύσης έχουν ανακαλυφθεί ήδη από τον προηγούμενους αιώνες και δυστυχώς είναι απόλυτοι και αυστηροί.
Στατιστικά, η πιθανότητα να ανακαλύψει κάτι καινούριο ένας νέος Πασκάλ, Μπερνούλι, Κουλόμπ είναι μηδενική, πόσο μάλλον ο κυρ Γιώργος από τα Σούρμενα η ο χψ εραστής του αεικίνητου εδώ στο φόρουμ.
Το μόνο που ίσως μπορεί να γίνει με τη χρήσης των νέων εργαλείων, είναι κάποιο μικρό ρετουσάρισμα.

- Τον τελευταίο καιρό το ιντερνετ, fb κλπ γέμισε από τέτοια με την κρυφή ελπίδα να σωθεί το έθνος για να μπορέσουμε να συνεχίσουμε να πίνουμε τους φραπέδες και τα τσίπουρα μας.
- Ο Έλληνας περνάει μία κρίση ταυτότητας, κάτω από την πίεση που του ασκεί το ένδοξο παρελθόν του.

----------

picdev (07-02-16), 

vasilllis (07-02-16)

----------


## xaris-c

καλα και αυτοι οι καθηγητές   παραπλανηθικαν ?...η ακομα δεν τους εχει διξει αν πραγματικα ειναι αυτος ο τροπος που γινεται η ηλεκτρολυση και πεφτει δούλεμα ...τι να πω ,περιμένω ...εκτος και αν ειναι ασύμφορο ...το ειχε πει ο καλογερακης απο την πρωτη στιγμη αυτο ...εν αναμονη λοιπον ...

----------


## picdev

Ο τύπος έφτιαξε μπαταρία , αν δείτε στο βίντεο μιλάει για μέταλο και ποσό κοστίζει αυτό και τι ενεργειακή πυκνότητα έχει . δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ευρωπαϊκή χώρα με τόση άγνοια , καφέ σουβλάκι και φούρνοι , το εθνικό μας προϊόν

----------


## Panoss

Καλογεράκης ≈ Βαρουφάκης.

----------


## DIOMEDESGR2016

> Οι νόμοι της φύσης έχουν ανακαλυφθεί ήδη ..............
> - Ο Έλληνας περνάει μία κρίση ταυτότητας, κάτω από την πίεση που του ασκεί το ένδοξο παρελθόν του.




Αστικος μυθος φιλτατε το "ενδοξο παρελθον"!!!

Αυτοι οι κουραδο-εθνικισμοι οδηγησαν στο αριστο συμπερασμα της κρισης ταυτοτητας!
Ο Ελληνας απλουστατα ΠΟΤΕ δεν μπορεσε να αποβαλει την ανατολιτικη νοοτροπια του ραγια!
Αποδειξη το "τσιμπιμα" πολλων σε "θαυματουργικες" απατεωνιες οπως η συγκεκριμενη.




Στάλθηκε από το P6i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsimpidas

> Αστικος μυθος φιλτατε το "ενδοξο παρελθον"!!!
> 
> Αυτοι οι κουραδο-εθνικισμοι οδηγησαν στο αριστο συμπερασμα της κρισης ταυτοτητας!
> Ο Ελληνας απλουστατα ΠΟΤΕ δεν μπορεσε να αποβαλει την ανατολιτικη νοοτροπια του ραγια!
> Αποδειξη το "τσιμπιμα" πολλων σε "θαυματουργικες" απατεωνιες οπως η συγκεκριμενη.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P6i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk






κόψε κάτι για τους ''κουραδοεθνικισμους'',, ραγιάδες είναι αυτοί που οταν φτιάχνει ο ελληνας κατι ''σκίζουν τα ιμάτια τους'' 

και αν φτιάξει κατι ο αμερικανος και ο Εγγλέζος προσκυνούν,,εσυ για να μην εχεις ''κρίση ταυτότητας'' μαλλον ανήκεις στους δεύτερους.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Πάντως παρατηρώ πως δεν γίνεται επιστημονική κουβέντα εδώ ποιότητας.

Εγώ είμαι χαζός και ελπίζω ότι κάτι βρήκε ο Ζωγράφος και θαυμάζω την εφευρητικότητα του Καλογεράκη. Διαψεύστε τα πιστεύω αυτά με επιχειρήματα.
Γουστάρω να δώ χημικούς, φυσικούς και ηλεκτρονικούς να αναλύουν εδώ κι όχι να λένε που βρήκε τα λεφτά ο Καλογεράκης. Δεν με νοιάζει που τα βρήκε. Με νοιάζει το τεχνικό κομμάτι.

Γιατί ο Ζωγράφος είναι απατεώνας?

Επιστημονικά ερωτήματα:


Υπερβαίνει την ΑΔΕ? Παίρνει περισσότερη ενέργεια από ότι παίρνει?Αποκλείεται κάποιος να κατασκευάσει ταλαντωτή τέτοιας συχνότητας?Κρύβει κάποιου είδους μπαταρία?Δεν διασπάτε το νερό με αυτόν τον τρόπο?κλπ κλπ

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιατί ο Ζωγράφος είναι απατεώνας?



Η απάντηση είναι πάρα πολύ απλή!
Γιατί έτσι ήταν πάντα!
Θες και επιστημονική?
Γιατί όπως έχουμε εξηγήσει πολλές φορές, αυτά που λέει στον τομέα των ηλεκτρονικών τουλάχιστον, δεν στέκουν.
Γιατί έχει πάρει ότι είχε στην αποθήκη, πχ ταλαντωτές gunn στους 10 Ghz, κυματοδηγούς (στραβωμένους, άρα άχρηστους) στους 7 Ghz, χοάνες στους 3 Ghz και με όλα αυτά υποστηρίζει πως ταλαντώνουν στους... 3 Thz!!!
Επίσης δεν τροφοδοτεί καν κάποιους (και καλά!) ταλαντωτές, άρα δεν δουλεύουν και τους έχει απλά για διακόσμηση.

----------


## genesis

> Πάντως παρατηρώ πως δεν γίνεται επιστημονική κουβέντα εδώ ποιότητας.................Διαψεύστε τα πιστεύω αυτά με επιχειρήματα.
> Γουστάρω να δώ χημικούς, φυσικούς και ηλεκτρονικούς να αναλύουν εδώ κι όχι να λένε που βρήκε τα λεφτά ο Καλογεράκης. Δεν με νοιάζει που τα βρήκε. Με νοιάζει το τεχνικό κομμάτι.............



Πολύ σωστός.
Αρκετή κουβέντα γίνεται για τις προθέσεις τους, τις οποίες εκ των πραγμάτων ΔΕΝ μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε και καταλήγουμε σε εύκολους χαρακτηρισμούς (απατεώνας, παραμυθατζής, κλπ.) οι οποίοι κατά την γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε να σπανίζουν σε ένα φόρουμ τεχνικών / επιστημόνων (αν θέλουμε να είμαστε τέτοιο).

Παρόλα αυτά, υπάρχουν πολλά σχόλια με τεχνικά επιχειρήματα.
Τα διάβασες?
Συμφωνείς/διαφωνείς με αυτά?

----------


## MacGyver

> Πάντως παρατηρώ πως δεν γίνεται επιστημονική κουβέντα εδώ ποιότητας.
> 
> Εγώ είμαι χαζός και ελπίζω ότι κάτι βρήκε ο Ζωγράφος και θαυμάζω την εφευρητικότητα του Καλογεράκη. Διαψεύστε τα πιστεύω αυτά με επιχειρήματα.
> Γουστάρω να δώ χημικούς, φυσικούς και ηλεκτρονικούς να αναλύουν εδώ κι όχι να λένε που βρήκε τα λεφτά ο Καλογεράκης. Δεν με νοιάζει που τα βρήκε. Με νοιάζει το τεχνικό κομμάτι.
> 
> Γιατί ο Ζωγράφος είναι απατεώνας?
> 
> Επιστημονικά ερωτήματα:
> 
> ...



Δεν άντεξα να δω όλη τη παρουσίαση του μάκη. Όταν άρχισε να λέει ότι το μόριο το πάει έτσι η βασική συχνότητα, που το περιστρέφει και το μόριο δεν πέφτει, και έρχεται η αρμονική και το γυρνάει αλλιώς....το έκλεισα.
Όσο αφορά τα λίγα που συγκράτησα, οι συχνότητες που λέει είναι στο οπτικό φάσμα. Οι αρμονικές είναι πράσινο φως.
Τώρα τι ταλαντωτής είναι αυτός δεν ξέρω (προφανώς καμία λάμπα φωτισμού). 
Έπρεπε να γίνεται χαμός γύρω μας από υδρογόνο κάθε μέρα. Δεν θα τολμούσαμε να ανάψουμε τσιγάρο.
Μακάρι να βρήκε ο άνθρωπος καμιά επαναστατική μπαταρία. Θα το χαρώ.
too easy to be true

----------


## DIOMEDESGR2016

> Πάντως παρατηρώ πως δεν γίνεται επιστημονική κουβέντα εδώ ποιότητας.
> 
> Εγώ είμαι χαζός και ελπίζω ότι κάτι βρήκε ο Ζωγράφος και θαυμάζω την εφευρητικότητα του Καλογεράκη. Διαψεύστε τα πιστεύω αυτά με επιχειρήματα.
> Γουστάρω να δώ χημικούς, φυσικούς και ηλεκτρονικούς να αναλύουν εδώ κι όχι να λένε που βρήκε τα λεφτά ο Καλογεράκης. Δεν με νοιάζει που τα βρήκε. Με νοιάζει το τεχνικό κομμάτι.
> 
> Γιατί ο Ζωγράφος είναι απατεώνας?
> 
> Επιστημονικά ερωτήματα:
> 
> ...



Οχι φιλε μου, ΔΕΝ ειναι η ουσια στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα η τεχνικη καταριψη της παρουσιασης Π.Ζ.

Κανεις λαθος!  Η ικανη και αναγκαια συνθηκη για την επιστημονικη συζητηση,και οχι για αερολογιες, ειναι Η ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗΣ του περιβαλλοντος χωρου, των καταστασεων που συνθετουν το θεμα και η επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα!  
Αμα δεν μπορει καποιος να καταλαβει το μοτο του sv1aci και του Ζωγραφου τι να συζηταμε παραπερα?

Οπως ελεγε και η γιαγια μου, "..στο χωριο δεν μας βαζουν, εμεις το σπιτι του παππα ψαχνουμε να βρουμε!!"



Στάλθηκε από το P6i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Τι μοτο έχουν; Kawasaki;
Εμένα προσωπικά με αρέσουν οι Yamaha.

----------


## rama

Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι να αποδείξουμε εμείς οτι δεν δουλεύει η συσκευή, αλλά εκείνος να αποδείξει οτι δουλεύει.
Όσο χρησιμοποιεί κλειστά κουτιά και εξαρτήματα, και δεν απευθύνεται σε σοβαρό επιστημονικό ακροατήριο για να κριθεί η συσκευή του (αυτό περιλαμβάνει και αναλυτική περιγραφή σε κατοχύρωση εφεύρεσης), δεν αποδεικνύει οτι δουλεύει.

----------


## DIOMEDESGR2016

> Τι μοτο έχουν; Kawasaki;
> Εμένα προσωπικά με αρέσουν οι Yamaha.



YAMAHA, τα λεφτα μου πισω ναχα!!!!

Χα χα χα χα . . . .! ! !    


Στάλθηκε από το P6i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IRF

> Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι να αποδείξουμε εμείς οτι δεν δουλεύει η συσκευή, αλλά εκείνος να αποδείξει οτι δουλεύει.
> Όσο χρησιμοποιεί κλειστά κουτιά και εξαρτήματα, και δεν απευθύνεται σε σοβαρό επιστημονικό ακροατήριο για να κριθεί η συσκευή του (αυτό περιλαμβάνει και αναλυτική περιγραφή σε κατοχύρωση εφεύρεσης), δεν αποδεικνύει οτι δουλεύει.



ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ακόμα και πατέντα να κάνει κάποιος δεν σημαίνει ότι έφτιαξε κάτι που δουλεύει. Υπάρχουν πατέντες ακόμα και για γυάλινη σφαίρα πρόβλεψης μέλλοντος με ηλεκτρόδια. Αρκεί να έχεις πληρώσει τα σχετικά που χρειάζονται και σου κατοχυρώνουν ότι θες. Δεν έχουν τα εργαστήρια να ελέγξουν τα πάντα.(Σκοπός τους να παραπλανήσουν: έχω αριθμό πατέντας άρα δουλεύει)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Οχι φιλε μου, ΔΕΝ ειναι η ουσια στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα η τεχνικη καταριψη της παρουσιασης Π.Ζ.
> 
> Κανεις λαθος!  Η ικανη και αναγκαια συνθηκη για την επιστημονικη συζητηση,και οχι για αερολογιες, ειναι Η ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗΣ του περιβαλλοντος χωρου, των καταστασεων που συνθετουν το θεμα και η επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα!  
> Αμα δεν μπορει καποιος να καταλαβει το μοτο του sv1aci και του Ζωγραφου τι να συζηταμε παραπερα?
> 
> Οπως ελεγε και η γιαγια μου, "..στο χωριο δεν μας βαζουν, εμεις το σπιτι του παππα ψαχνουμε να βρουμε!!"



Δεν καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## picdev

Στο τελευταίο βίντεο που ασχολείται με το ποσό της ενέργειας που παράγει το υλικό , φάνηκε ότι μιλάμε για μπαταρία. Όλη ή κουβέντα περιστράφηκε γύρω από αυτό το υλικό , που υποτίθεται χρειάζεται μόνο για την εκκίνηση του ταλαντωτή

----------


## Thansavv

Στο τελευταίο βίντεο στο 42' περίπου βάζει το δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα μέσα στο χωνί και παράγεται υδρογόνο με διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού.
Πιστεύω ότι μέσα στο χωνί έχει ένα ZVS induction heater , και θερμαίνει τα μέταλλα.
Φυσικά τα 5 volt που βγαίνουν από το μετασχηματιστή δεν είναι για την παραγωγή του σήματος ισχύος 350mW, αλλά τροφοδοτεί το κύκλωμα του ZVS με αρκετά ampere.
Ο εφευρέτης μιλάει και στον πληθυντικό στον Makis SV1ACI, αν και γνωρίζονται 40 χρόνια.
Και οι δυο ανακατεύουν την (κουτο)πονηριά με την ημιμάθεια. Δε θα χρειαζόταν καν να βάλουνε inverter. Να βάζανε ένα φορτίο 12V / 20A στην έξοδο της συσκευής να δούμε τι κάνει.
 Όχι ντουί, λάμπες, τρυπάνια, φρου φρου κι αρώματα... Θέλει ο Μάκης να τροφοδοτήσει και όλο το σταθμό με την εφεύρεση.  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  και ξανά  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: .

----------


## DIOMEDESGR2016

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω...



«Εις εκάστην γειτονίαν δεδομένης καταστάσεως συστήματος υπάρχουν καταστάσεις μη προσιταί εκ ταύτης δι’ αδιαβατικής διεργασίας αντιστρεπτής ή μη»

Τωρα καταλαβαινεις? 

Στάλθηκε από το P6i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsimpidas

> «Εις εκάστην γειτονίαν δεδομένης καταστάσεως συστήματος υπάρχουν καταστάσεις μη προσιταί εκ ταύτης δι’ αδιαβατικής διεργασίας αντιστρεπτής ή μη»
> 
> Τωρα καταλαβαινεις? 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P6i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




ρε διομηδη.... 5 μηνύματα έχεις όλα και όλα και ήδη μας ζάλισες τον ερωτά !!!!

----------


## DIOMEDESGR2016

> ρε διομηδη.... 5 μηνύματα έχεις όλα και όλα και ήδη μας ζάλισες τον ερωτά !!!!



Προβλημα σου φιλε, εχεις "λεπτεπιλεπτο" ερωτα φαινεται!

Ο ανθρωπος με ρωτησε κατι (δεν καταλαβαινω) και προσπαθω να του απαντησω παρακινοντας τον να μαθει και κατι.

Μηπως υπαρχει "οριο μυνηματων" για να γινω σεβαστος σε μια συζητηση?  Δεν το διαβασα στους ορους του forum σορυ!


Στάλθηκε από το P6i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Thansavv

ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

1:23:10
Αρχίζει ο εφευρέτης τις εξαερώσεις (20 bar)!!!

Ζωγρ:  Αυτή η τεχνολογία κύριε Τριανταφυλλόπουλε για να την κατανοήσουν οι Γερμανοί και οι κάθε Γερμανοί θα περάσουν δέκα αιώνες!!!
Mάκ:  Δεν είναι ωραίο να τους υποτιμάμε, έχουν κάνει κι εκείνοι κάποια πράγματα.

Σ΄αυτό το τελευταίο βίντεο όπου αναλύεται-αποκαλύπτεται η λειτουργία της εφεύρεσης, θεωρώ ότι ακούγονται ένα σωρό βλακείες σχεδόν από όλους τους παρευρισκόμενους.
Αν ανακαλύψουμε μηχανή που λειτουργεί ή τροφοδοτείται με βλακείες και μ@λ@κίες, τότε θα γίνουμε ενεργειακά αυτόνομοι και θα κάνουμε και εξαγωγή ενέργειας.

----------


## xaris-c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpvxBfEWH_k κατι παρομοιο με του π.ζ την εφευρεση

----------


## DIOMEDESGR2016

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpvxBfEWH_k κατι παρομοιο με του π.ζ την εφευρεση



Stanley Mayer ΑΛΛΟΣ απατεωνας ολκης, ή αλλιως "ρωτηστε και τον ξαδερφο μου τον ψευτη"!!!  

Αϊντε αϊντεεε...!!!

Στάλθηκε από το P6i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> 1:23:10
> Αρχίζει ο εφευρέτης τις εξαερώσεις (20 bar)!!!



Στην αρχή είδα αποσπασματικά το video από το σημείο που υπέδειξες. Η πρώτη μου σκέψη, ίσως και παρασυρμένος από τον αρνητισμό σας, ήταν πως είχα καιρό να δω κάτι με τόσες πολλές ΜΑΛ... (ΜΑΛ = Μπαρούφες Ανά Λεπτό  :Tongue2:  )

Αλλά μετά κάθησα να το ξαναδώ προσεκτικά και ειδικότερα στο 1:26:35 ήταν η στιγμή της αποκάλυψης! Ο εφευρέτης ακουμπά ένα πλαστικό ποτηράκι (!) και στη συνέχεια ένα κατσαβίδι (!!) και στη συνέχεια την κάμερα την ίδια (!!!) επάνω στον συμπιεστή από ψυγείο και φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πως όλα αυτά δονούνται!!!!


Θα κρατήσω αυτή τη φράση του εφευρέτη *"Αυτό δεν είναι ακίνητο τώρα, αυτό τώρα πάλλεται"* και θα προσθέσω και ένα emoticon με την παλλόμενη συσκευή σε λειτουργία

----------


## Panoss

> ένα emoticon με την παλλόμενη συσκευή σε λειτουργία



omg-smiley-face.gif μόλις ανακάλυψες το αεικίνητο!

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Την επόμενη Πέμπτη ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος λέει πως θα δείξει μιά κατασκευή η οποία θα είναι ένα μικρό μοντέλο και θα μπορεί ο καθένας να το φτιάξει μέσα σε 4 ώρες... Ετσι είπε...

Την επόμενη Πέμπτη θα αποδειχθεί το οτιδήποτε. Θα χουμε κάτι χειροπιαστό.

----------


## kioan

> θα είναι ένα μικρό μοντέλο και θα μπορεί ο καθένας να το φτιάξει



Αφού στο άλλο video έλεγαν _"καταλαβαίνετε πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι και γιατί δεν πρέπει να το φτιάχνει ο καθένας"._ Ας ελπίσουμε να μη θρηνήσουμε θύματα  :Lol: 
Η προηγούμενη πάντως είχε πολλά εξωτικά υλικά μέσα της και μάλιστα _"το είδατε αυτό στο πλάι; αυτό είναι SMA"_  :Ohmy:  οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαστε ικανοί να ακολουθήσουμε τις οδηγίες του.
Αυτό που πραγματικά θα είναι πρόκληση είναι να την εξηγήσει με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μπορεί να την φτιάξει ακόμα και_ "κάποιος που είναι Γερμανός και ο κάθε Γερμανός"_  :Lol:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αφού στο άλλο video έλεγαν _"καταλαβαίνετε πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι και γιατί δεν πρέπει να το φτιάχνει ο καθένας"._ Ας ελπίσουμε να μη θρηνήσουμε θύματα 
> Η προηγούμενη πάντως είχε πολλά εξωτικά υλικά μέσα της και μάλιστα _"το είδατε αυτό στο πλάι; αυτό είναι SMA"_  οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαστε ικανοί να ακολουθήσουμε τις οδηγίες του.
> Αυτό που πραγματικά θα είναι πρόκληση είναι να την εξηγήσει με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μπορεί να την φτιάξει ακόμα και_ "κάποιος που είναι Γερμανός και ο κάθε Γερμανός"_



Προσκυνώ!!!  :Thumbup:

----------


## Panoss

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62628 μόλις ανακάλυψες το αεικίνητο!







> Την επόμενη Πέμπτη ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος λέει πως θα δείξει μιά κατασκευή η οποία θα είναι ένα μικρό μοντέλο και θα μπορεί ο καθένας να το φτιάξει μέσα σε 4 ώρες... Ετσι είπε...
> 
> Την επόμενη Πέμπτη θα αποδειχθεί το οτιδήποτε. Θα χουμε κάτι χειροπιαστό.



Ο λόγος ενός τέτοιου επιστήμονα, εγγύηση!
Πάντως εγώ στη θέση του ή θα κρυβόμουνα (μη με φάνε οι 7 αδελφές που θα τους φάω το ψωμί) ή θα κολυμπούσα στο χρήμα που θα 'μου 'χαν προσφέρει...
Αυτός...γυρνάει...βιντεάκια...πηγαίνει στο μάκη...και τώρα θα φτιάξει..άλλο ένα...βιντεάκι... :Rolleyes: 
Γιατί δεν το ανεβάζει στο instructubles;

----------


## leosedf

Ερώτηση, ο SMA μέχρι πόσα GHz σηκώνει? :P

----------


## Panoss

> Ερώτηση, ο SMA μέχρι πόσα GHz σηκώνει? :P



Ειρωνευόμαστε; Την ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ  :Angry: ;

----------


## k_palios

Μπηκα στο zougla σημερα να διαβασω καμια ειδηση, και ειδα το θεμα, και λεω κατσε να κοιταξω στο φορουμ σιγουρα θα το εχουν συζητησει. Αυτο που δε χωραει το μυαλο μου παντως, ειναι οτι κανενας  π@@@στης δε λεει στον κοσμο οτι: το οτι εχει κατοχυρωθει κατι σαν πατεντα κτλ, δε σημαινει οτι απαραιτητα δουλευει κιολας!!! Η το αλλο που λενε για απορρητο σχεδιο του ΥΕΘΑ, λες και ο υπουργος νιωθει απο φυσικη η χημεια, 6 χρονια στο πολυτεχνειο και εχω συναντησει κοσμο που ακομα δε ξεχωρισει την ταση απο ρευμα, και ο καθε ασχετος βγαινει και μιλαει στην τηλεοραση, θα ξεχασουμε και αυτα που ξερουμε. 
Α ρε και παρω καμια κλαρα που λεμε και στο χωριο

----------


## xaris-c

http://www.enikos.gr/politics/370898...os-BINTEO.html

κατι συμβαινει τελικα.

----------


## kioan

Τέλεια, το RnD του ΥΠΕΘΑ ασχολείται με τη μαγική συσκευή οπότε όλα τα πιο απλά και υλοποιήσιμα project θα συνεχίσουμε να τα δίνουμε outsourcing σε εταιρείες.


Εν τω μεταξύ ο Υπουργός έχει στρέψει το ενδιαφέρον του και σε άλλες καινοτόμες ιδέες όπως το ηλεκτρονικό ταφικό καντήλι.

----------


## kioan

Πολλοί ήσασταν δύσπιστοι και χλευάζατε  :Angry:  τον εφευρέτη κ. Ζωγράφο όταν έλεγε πως θα παρουσιάσει έναν μικρό αντιδραστήρα για παραγωγή ενέργειας σε κάθε σπίτι.
Καλύτερα όλοι εσείς να ψάξετε κάπου να κρυφτείτε τώρα, διότι παρουσίασε τη γεννήτριά του!  :W00t: 






Εντάξει...
Μπορεί να μη βασίζεται στη διάσπαση του νερού μέσω μικροκυματων... 
Και αντί για κυματοδηγούς και εσεμέι να έχει σωλήνες PVC...
Και αντί για MegaWatt να παράγει 24Watt...
Και ο εφευρέτης να την έχει διαστασιολογήσει πιστεύοντας πως σε ένα μέσο νοικοκυριό υπάρχουν βρύσες που τρέχουν στη μέγιστη ροή για 6 ώρες κάθε μέρα...
Και η διατομή του σωλήνα εισόδου και εξόδου να είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη απο καλαμάκι για φραπέ (αλλά _"μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε μεγαλύτερο σωλήνα βάζοντας μούφα μεγαλύτερης διατομής"_)


Αλλά αυτός δεν είναι λόγος για να τον κοροϊδεύετε, η συσκευή έχει μέσα _"μια ειδική γεννήτρια με κυματοτυλίγματα ή βρογχοτυλίγματα"_  :Blink:  και συνδέεται στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού μας _"στο σπίτι δεν έχουμε όλοι ΟΥΛΕΝ ή ΕΥΔΑΠ νερό;" _  :Bored: 



Επίσης έδειξε εν συντομία και μια άλλη εφεύρεσή του που τη βάζεις τη μισή μέσα σε ποτήρι νερό και στο πάνω μισό _"ρίχνουμε 2-3 ξυλαράκια ή κάποια χαρτάκια" τα οποία καίγονται_ και παράγει ηλεκτρισμό _"γύρω στα 100-120Watt"._
Η πρωτοποριακή αυτή συσκευή αποτελείται από ένα στοιχείο peltier το οποίο είναι ανάμεσα σε μια ψύκτρα CPU και σε ένα μεταλικό δοχείο καύσης. Μιλάμε για μεγάλο εφευρέτη, όχι αστεία!

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Κρίμα... ήλπιζα. Δεν ντρέπομαι να το πώ αλλά τώρα ξενέρωσα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Θεός ο Πετράν!!! Όποτε τραβάει το καζανάκι κάποιος παράγει ρεύμα!!! Άρα ρεύμα από τα σκατά!!!  :Lol: 





> Κρίμα... ήλπιζα. Δεν ντρέπομαι να το πώ αλλά τώρα ξενέρωσα.



Τρολάρεις, έτσι?

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Τρολάρεις, έτσι?



Όχι δεν τρολλάρω.  :Blushing: 

Έλεγε μιά φωνούλα μέσα μου πίστεψε μέχρι να δεις κάτι τρανταχτό.
Δεν ξέρω ένας στο πάνελ μου είχε πάρει συνέντευξη για δουλειά και είχε σεβαστή επιχείρηση. (Άσχετα που δεν τα συμφωνήσαμε στα λεφτά και θα έπρεπε να πληρώνω ενοίκιο Αθήνα)
και τον έχω σε εκτίμηση αφού έχει σοβαρή εταιρεία.

Δεν ξέρω η ιδέα πως μπορείς να διαχωρίσεις νερό με συντονισμό δεν μου κάθεται πολύ κουλή. Ξέρω γω ίσως είμαι εγώ κουλός.

----------


## leosedf

Αυτός πήγε στον ενικό για να ρωτήσει κιόλας?
ΑΑαχαχαχαχαχ


Στο video πιο πάνω ο τύπος γυρίζει γεννήτρια με τρυπάνι και λέει ότι παράγει ρεύμα με την παπαριά του?
ΟΜΓΚ ρε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Θεός ο Πετράν!!! Όποτε τραβάει το καζανάκι κάποιος παράγει ρεύμα!!!



Σε τριφασική έκδοση καζανάκι υπάρχει ?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Όχι δεν τρολλάρω.



Σε θεωρώ πολύ σοβαρό για να χάψεις μπαρούφες!
Αφού μετανόησες δεν έχεις αμαρτία!  :Tongue2:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Σε τριφασική έκδοση καζανάκι υπάρχει ?



Υποθέτω με 3 παράλληλα!  :Tongue2:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Σε θεωρώ πολύ σοβαρό για να χάψεις μπαρούφες!
> Αφού μετανόησες δεν έχεις αμαρτία!




 :Biggrin:  Είμαι και πάλι τεχνολογικά αναμάρτητος!!!!! Την ευχή σου tech-πάτεραααααμηηηην...

----------


## kioan

> Στο video πιο πάνω ο τύπος γυρίζει γεννήτρια με τρυπάνι και λέει ότι παράγει ρεύμα με την παπαριά του?
> ΟΜΓΚ ρε.



Ρε άπιστε, ρε σατανά, αφού τον ρωτάει το ίδιο και ο Μάκης και ο εφευρέτης απαντά: _"ο υδροστρόβιλος επειδή είναι έτσι κατασκευασμένος έχει 5-πλάσια ταχύτητα από ένα τρυπάνι"_  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Έχει και νερό μέσα?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Σχόλιο στο γιουτιουμπε:





> Να το εξελίξουμε λίγο; (αν γίνεται) Με τη μεσολάβηση και χρήση ενός ντεπόζιτου νερού στη γενική παροχή (οικίας π.χ.), συνδέουμε στην έξοδο του ντεπόζιτου το σωλήνα προς την κατανάλωση της οικίας και παράλληλα τη συσκευή του κ. Ζωγράφου της οποίας η έξοδος καταλήγει πάλι στο ντεπόζιτο (ανακύκλωση). Λογικά έτσι δεν τίθεται θέμα κατανάλωσης και η λειτουργία του συστήματος μπορεί να είναι συνεχής.



Τι ζούμε ρε πούστη μου??? Ρε ποια τρόικα??? Βασιλιά πρέπει να μας στείλουν!  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

kioan δεν μπορώ να δω όλο το video γιατί ξέμεινα από κωλότριχες από το πολύ τράβηγμα.  :Lol:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> kioan δεν μπορώ να δω όλο το video γιατί ξέμεινα από κωλότριχες από το πολύ τράβηγμα.



Να πάρεις τα χαπακια σου εσύ  :Tongue2:

----------


## kioan

> ξέμεινα από κωλότριχες από το πολύ τράβηγμα.



Μεγάλη κουβέντα είπες τώρα...

Είμαι σίγουρος πως ο κ. Ζωγράφος θα μπορούσε να κατασκευάσει μικρά δυναμό τα οποία συνδεόμενα με τις κωλότριχες να παράγουν ενέργεια από το τράβηγμα  :Lol:  Υπολογίζω γύρω στα 100-120Watt ανά τρίχα  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

> Σχόλιο στο γιουτιουμπε:
> "_Να το εξελίξουμε λίγο; (αν γίνεται) Με τη μεσολάβηση και χρήση ενός ντεπόζιτου νερού στη γενική παροχή (οικίας π.χ.), συνδέουμε στην έξοδο του ντεπόζιτου το σωλήνα προς την κατανάλωση της οικίας και παράλληλα τη συσκευή του κ. Ζωγράφου της οποίας η έξοδος καταλήγει πάλι στο ντεπόζιτο (ανακύκλωση). Λογικά έτσι δεν τίθεται θέμα κατανάλωσης και η λειτουργία του συστήματος μπορεί να είναι συνεχής."_



Μα είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν ΤΟΣΟ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ; Δεν σκέφτηκαν ότι αν το δοκιμάσουν αυτό













...θα ξεχειλίσει η δεξαμενή και θα πλημμυρίσει το σπίτι;  :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τον Λαζόπουλο τον καταράστηκαν επειδή πρόσβαλε κατά άλλους έναν ανάπηρο . Τον Μάκη της εκπομπής και των γύρω παρευρισκόμενων που συνειδητά συνεχίζουν να προσβάλλουν παρομοίως έναν άνθρωπο ποιος θα τους σταματήσει και θα τους τιμωρήσει?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Τον Λαζόπουλο τον καταράστηκαν επειδή πρόσβαλε κατά άλλους έναν ανάπηρο . Τον Μάκη της εκπομπής και των γύρω παρευρισκόμενων που συνειδητά συνεχίζουν να προσβάλλουν παρομοίως έναν άνθρωπο ποιος θα τους σταματήσει και θα τους τιμωρήσει?



Προσβάλουν το Πέτρο??? Τον θεωρείς γραφικό? Αμ δεν είναι...

Στο 20:00 βλέπω καλά πως είναι κομμάτι από cavity ABE 1 Kw??? Από τα screen?

edit
Καλά βλέπω! Και λογικά έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου το συγκεκριμένο  :Biggrin:

----------


## MacGyver

Σας το έχω πει ποιο πριν.  Δεν είναι τίποτα τυχαίο,  πλημμυρισε το ίντερνετ και οι ειδήσεις από τέτοια.  Έλληνες επιστήμονες ανακάλυψαν το τάδε φάρμακο,  κοιτασματα πετρελαίου παντού, αυτοκίνητα που καίνε νερό, επιστήμονες που διαπρέπουν , μαθητές με υποτροφίες, παραγωγή αυτοκινήτων και άλλα πολλά. 
Υποσυνείδητα ψάχνουμε απελπισμενα να σωθούμε με μια κίνηση ματ, με μια ζαριά και αφού αποδειχθεί πόσο άδικο είχαν, να αράξουμε και πάλι.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Υποσυνείδητα ψάχνουμε απελπισμενα να σωθούμε με μια κίνηση ματ, με μια ζαριά για να αράξουμε και πάλι.



Δυστυχώς έχεις δίκιο  :Sad:

----------


## Panoss

Επειδή διακρίνω νανο-ίχνη μικροειρωνίας προς τον επιστήμονα, θα σας εξηγήσω μερικά πράγματα για την εφεύρεσή του που θα σας αποστομώσουν όλους εσάς τους αμφισβητίες, μη δείτε κανένα ΕΛ να προκόβει:
λοιπόν τα μικροκύματα του υποδιαστήματος από τον αστερισμό της Ανδρομέδας, παρα δίπλα στους κλίγκον, στην υψίσυχνη μετασυχνότητα του διαγαλακτικού προτσές...αχχχχχ...με φάγανε αδέρφια...ααα...οι 7 αδερφές...dramatic-death.gif

----------


## MacGyver

Το Βασικότερο, μαζί με τα άλλα να μην ξεχνάμε και το Νόμπελ που διεκδικούμε τελευταία !

----------


## Thansavv

> Σας το έχω πει ποιο πριν.  Δεν είναι τίποτα τυχαίο,  πλημμυρισε το ίντερνετ και οι ειδήσεις από τέτοια.  Έλληνες επιστήμονες ανακάλυψαν το τάδε φάρμακο,  κοιτασματα πετρελαίου παντού, αυτοκίνητα που καίνε νερό, επιστήμονες που διαπρέπουν , μαθητές με υποτροφίες, παραγωγή αυτοκινήτων και άλλα πολλά. 
> Υποσυνείδητα ψάχνουμε απελπισμενα να σωθούμε με μια κίνηση ματ, με μια ζαριά και αφού αποδειχθεί πόσο άδικο είχαν, να αράξουμε και πάλι.





Έχουμε και εκατοντάδες δίς και τρις και μας χρωστάνε όλοι.

----------


## leosedf

O πιο αστείος για σήμερα πάντως είναι ο πιτσιρικάς στον ενικό που εκτός από το ότι ασχολείται με μλκίες έχει ξεχάσει ότι ο συγκεκριμένος υπουργός μέχρι χτες ήταν ψεκασμένος...

----------


## Panoss

> ο συγκεκριμένος υπουργός μέχρι χτες ήταν ψεκασμένος...



Ήταν; m1703.gif

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα κυκλοφορεί με περικεφαλαία δεν τον πιάνει.

----------


## jimamakas

Τελικά ο Πέτρος αποφάσισε από που παράγεται η ενέργεια ;; από την διάσπαση του νερού ;; από την διάσπαση του μετάλλου ;; από το υπερπέραν ;;; από την ταλάντωση του ταλαντωτή στα 350Ghz ;; ή από την ταλάντωση του μορίου του ;;   :P , πάντως νιώθω ότι τα μόρια όλων σε αυτή την εκπομπή έχουν αυτοταλαντωση καθ όλη την διάρκεια της εκπομπής :P

Υ.γ. μέγας εφευρέτης που δεν ξέρει ούτε καν την σωστή ορολογία των ανάλογων επιστημών που ξεπέρασε ...ενδιαφέρων ....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Υ.γ. μέγας εφευρέτης που δεν ξέρει ούτε καν την σωστή ορολογία των ανάλογων επιστημών που ξεπέρασε ...ενδιαφέρων ....



Έχεις μερικώς δίκιο ,αλλά δεν αποκλείει και κάποιος που ήταν άσχετος από επιστημονικές γνώσεις και ορολογίες να κάνει την έκπληξη. Όλες οι επιστημονικές ανακαλύψεις κατά την άποψη μου αρχικά γίνονται με τις παρατηρήσεις .

 Αργότερα αυτές οι παρατηρήσεις καταγράφονται στο "χαρτί" και οι επόμενοι "επιστήμονες ' ως αρχική βοήθεια αυτών των καταγραφών έχουν ένα βήμα μπροστά να αναπτύξουν και αυτοί τις πρόσθετες παρατηρήσεις τους. Π.χ.? όταν ανακαλύφθηκε η 1η βάρκα που επιπλέει ήταν απλά ένας κορμός που το είδε κάποιος να επιπλέει στο ποτάμι και απόρησε γιατί ... από εκεί και ύστερα κατασκεύασε την πλεούμενη βάρκα .... Αλλά ... πολύ αργότερα από αυτό ανακαλύφθηκε ο Νόμος της άνωσης στο νερό.

Ο 1ος άνθρωπος που πέταξε το κατάφερε όταν οι γύρω "επιστήμονες" των κορόιδευαν λέγοντας του ότι σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πετά αντικείμενο βαρύτερο του αέρα .  Όπως φυσικά και ο μεγάλος επιστήμονας Ντα Βίντσι που πίστευε ότι μόνο με την μυική δύναμη του ανθρώπου μπορούσε να πετάξει . (είναι πως αντιλαμβάνεται κάποιος τις επιστημονικές ορολογίες των προηγούμενων) και τι παραπάνω έχει να προσθέσει κάποιος .

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> O πιο αστείος για σήμερα πάντως είναι ο πιτσιρικάς στον ενικό που εκτός από το ότι ασχολείται με μλκίες έχει ξεχάσει ότι ο συγκεκριμένος υπουργός μέχρι χτες ήταν ψεκασμένος...




χαχαχα το δα μόλις.

----------


## kioan

> Έχεις μερικώς δίκιο ,αλλά δεν αποκλείει και κάποιος που ήταν άσχετος από επιστημονικές γνώσεις και ορολογίες να κάνει την έκπληξη.



Σε αυτό συμφωνούμε.

Όλες οι επιστημονικές ανακαλύψεις ξεκίνησαν με την παρατήρηση, αλλά για να καταλήξουμε σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα δεν πρέπει να παραλείπουμε όλα τα υπόλοιπα στάδια της επιστημονικής μεθόδου.

Όταν όμως ο εν λόγω κύριος μας παρουσιάζει έναν υδροστρόβιλο ο οποίος συνδεόμενος σε μια δεδομένη παροχή νερού παράγει έστω 24Watt και ισχυρίζεται πως αν συνδέσει σε σειρά στην ίδια παροχή νερού 10 τέτοιους υδροστρόβιλους αυτοί θα παράγουν 10*24=240Watt και ούτω καθεξής, καταλήγουμε στο αδιαμφισβήτητο επιστημονικό συμπέρασμα πως πρόκειται για τσαρλατάνο που δε γνωρίζει ούτε στοιχειώδη φυσική λυκείου.


Και αυτό είναι το πιο τρανταχτό παράδειγμα της ασχετοσύνης του, διότι ήταν το μόνο που παρουσίασε ανοιχτά. Η άλλη τεράστια ανακάλυψή του αποτελείται από μαγικά κουτάκια και ειδικά υλικά με υπερφυσικές ιδιότητες τα οποία δεν μας τα δείχνει γιατί υπάρχουν μόνο στη φαντασία του.

----------


## jimamakas

> Έχεις μερικώς δίκιο ,αλλά δεν αποκλείει και κάποιος που ήταν άσχετος από επιστημονικές γνώσεις και ορολογίες να κάνει την έκπληξη. Όλες οι επιστημονικές ανακαλύψεις κατά την άποψη μου αρχικά γίνονται με τις παρατηρήσεις .
> 
>  Αργότερα αυτές οι παρατηρήσεις καταγράφονται στο "χαρτί" και οι επόμενοι "επιστήμονες ' ως αρχική βοήθεια αυτών των καταγραφών έχουν ένα βήμα μπροστά να αναπτύξουν και αυτοί τις πρόσθετες παρατηρήσεις τους. Π.χ.? όταν ανακαλύφθηκε η 1η βάρκα που επιπλέει ήταν απλά ένας κορμός που το είδε κάποιος να επιπλέει στο ποτάμι και απόρησε γιατί ... από εκεί και ύστερα κατασκεύασε την πλεούμενη βάρκα .... Αλλά ... πολύ αργότερα από αυτό ανακαλύφθηκε ο Νόμος της άνωσης στο νερό.
> 
> Ο 1ος άνθρωπος που πέταξε το κατάφερε όταν οι γύρω "επιστήμονες" των κορόιδευαν λέγοντας του ότι σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πετά αντικείμενο βαρύτερο του αέρα .  Όπως φυσικά και ο μεγάλος επιστήμονας Ντα Βίντσι που πίστευε ότι μόνο με την μυική δύναμη του ανθρώπου μπορούσε να πετάξει . (είναι πως αντιλαμβάνεται κάποιος τις επιστημονικές ορολογίες των προηγούμενων) και τι παραπάνω έχει να προσθέσει κάποιος .




Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα για όλα αυτά που λες, απλά θεωρώ ότι όλα αυτά ανήκουν σε άλλες εποχές. Ολα αυτά που απλά με μια ή πολλές ώρες παρατήρηση έκανες το τεχνολογικό άλμα έχουν παρέλθει προ πολλού. Πλέον χρειάζεται άριστη γνώση του αντικειμένου που ακόμα και εάν δεν κατέχεις όταν σου έρθει η ιδέα ή η έμπνευση η δεις κάτι κατά τύχη,  κατακτάς στην πορεία αυτό το κομμάτι της επιστήμης που αναλογεί στην εφεύρεση ή στην ανακάλυψη . Εδώ μιλάμε ότι ο συγκεκριμένος έκανε λάθος σε ορολογία που κατέχουν πρωτάρηδες , με αποτέλεσμα να μπερδεύει τους ειδικούς με αυτά που έλεγε . Το κομμάτι του ότι δεν είχε 2-3 αξιόπιστα όργανα μόνιμα επάνω στις διάφορες βαθμίδες να μην το πιάσω και μου τα πήγαινε βόλτα όλη την ώρα ή το κομμάτι της άθλιας κατασκευής , που ο ίδιος δεν ήξερε πως κάθονται τα δίπολα . Βρωμάει το πράγμα από παντού ....

edit 
Υ.Γ. βγάζω απ' έξω αυτό που είπες για τον 1ο άνθρωπο που κατάφερε να πετάξει όπως σωστά είπε ο φίλος παρακάτω και δεν έδωσα την πρέπουσα σημασία.

----------


## Thansavv

> Σε αυτό συμφωνούμε.
> 
> Όλες οι επιστημονικές ανακαλύψεις ξεκίνησαν με την παρατήρηση, αλλά για να καταλήξουμε σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα δεν πρέπει να παραλείπουμε όλα τα υπόλοιπα στάδια της επιστημονικής μεθόδου.
> 
> Όταν όμως ο εν λόγω κύριος μας παρουσιάζει έναν υδροστρόβιλο ο οποίος συνδεόμενος σε μια δεδομένη παροχή νερού παράγει έστω 24Watt και ισχυρίζεται πως *αν συνδέσει σε σειρά στην ίδια παροχή νερού 10 τέτοιους υδροστρόβιλους αυτοί θα παράγουν 10*24=240Watt* και ούτω καθεξής, καταλήγουμε στο αδιαμφισβήτητο επιστημονικό συμπέρασμα πως πρόκειται για τσαρλατάνο που δε γνωρίζει ούτε στοιχειώδη φυσική λυκείου.
> 
> 
> Και αυτό είναι το πιο τρανταχτό παράδειγμα της ασχετοσύνης του, διότι ήταν το μόνο που παρουσίασε ανοιχτά. Η άλλη τεράστια ανακάλυψή του αποτελείται από μαγικά κουτάκια και ειδικά υλικά με υπερφυσικές ιδιότητες τα οποία δεν μας τα δείχνει γιατί υπάρχουν μόνο στη φαντασία του.



Το τραγικό είναι ότι και οι παρευρισκόμενοι στην εκπομπή επιστήμονες , συμφωνούν συμφωνούν μ' αυτόν τον ισχυρισμό. Ο Ζωγράφος παρουσιάζει ως δικές του εφευρέσεις αυτά που βλέπει στο youtube και στο ebay.

Στην άλλη θαυματουργή συσκευή που παράγει ηλεκτρισμό από νερό, μετράνε την τάση στο σίδερο (cavity filter) για να αποδείξουν ότι αυτό δεν είναι μπαταρία. Για την πλακέτα που έχει μέσα η συσκευή δεν έγινε λόγος ούτε αφαιρέθηκε. 
Κάτω από αυτή σίγουρα έχει κάποιο είδους μπαταρία. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι διακοσμητικά. Δεν εξήγησε ο Ζ πως καταλήγει η παραγόμενη από την "καρδιά" τάση στα καλώδια.

----------


## picdev



----------


## picdev

κοιτάχτες κόσμο

----------


## DIOMEDESGR2016

> .......... 1ος άνθρωπος που πέταξε το κατάφερε όταν οι γύρω "επιστήμονες" των κορόιδευαν λέγοντας του ότι σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πετά αντικείμενο βαρύτερο του αέρα ........



Οχι ρε φιλε, οχι αλλο καρβουνο!  Κι εδω συνομωσιολογια??
Τελειως ΑΧΡΗΣΤΑ τα σχολεια μας?
Οτι και ναλεγαν οι "γυρω επιστημονες" οι ανθρωποι ΓΚΑΒΟΙ ητανε, δεν βλεπαν γυρω τους τα ΠΟΥΛΙΑ να πετανε?

Τελικα ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας!  Παλι καλα που δεν καναμε τον Π.Ζ. προεδρο της Δημοκρατιας, με τετοια μυαλα!

----------


## jimamakas

> κοιτάχτες κόσμο



Νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι η πραγματική μηχανή του Ζ και δεν είναι παραγωγής ενέργειας, αλλά ευρώ .....

----------


## aristidis540

οτι και να λέτε είστε πολύ πίσω.






στον σωλήνα τις ΕΥΔΑΠ  :Applause: ..καθαρά πράσινη ενέργεια ρεεεε... τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε? :Shocked: .

----------


## kioan

> οτι και να λέτε είστε πολύ πίσω.



_"Το νερό δεν έχει αντίσταση κατά τη ροή του και η πίεση εισόδου είναι ίδια με την πίεση εξόδου"_ οπότε θεωρώ πως το video θα έπρεπε να συνοδεύεται από την εξής προειδοποίηση:
Προσοχή, μη συνδέσετε σωλήνα από την έξοδο της συσκευής στην είσοδό της, διότη η συσκευή θα ξεκινήσει να παράγει ασταμάτητα τεράστια ποσά ενέργειας που δε θα μπορείτε να διαχειριστείτε.  :Lol:

----------

CybEng (22-02-16), 

FILMAN (22-02-16)

----------


## picdev

> οτι και να λέτε είστε πολύ πίσω.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> στον σωλήνα τις ΕΥΔΑΠ ..καθαρά πράσινη ενέργεια ρεεεε... τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε?.



Εκεί που μένω το νερό έρχεται απο αντλία θα είναι αποδοτικό ?

----------


## kioan

> Εκεί που μένω το νερό έρχεται απο αντλία θα είναι αποδοτικό ?



Για περιοχές με προβλήματα ύδρευσης ή για σπίτια που δεν έχουν 24/7 ανοικτές τις βρύσες υπάρχει άλλη συσκευή:





Θεωρώ πως με αυτή τη συσκευή και αξιοποιώντας όσους πιστεύουν στον συγκεκριμένο εφευρέτη, μπορούμε να λύσουμε το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα της χώρας.

----------


## leosedf

Ποιας χώρας ρε θα πουλάμε ρεύμα στα Βαλκάνια.

----------


## street

με απεμπλουτισμενο ουρανιο  μπορω να φτιαξω μια γεννητρια - μπαταρια  ? για το χωριο το θελω  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Μόνο για βάρος χρησιμοποιείται.
Η και σε βλήματα από άρματα μιας και πυροφορικό.

----------


## street

> Μόνο για βάρος χρησιμοποιείται.
> Η και σε βλήματα από άρματα μιας και πυροφορικό.



για πες ...  το 



> πυροφορικό



 ?????

----------


## Panoss

Τον πείραξε η υπερκατανάλωση Ζωγράφου, παιδιά με μέτρο δεν είναι και για χόρταση!  :Lol:

----------


## IRF

Με αφορμή το θάνατο του Ουμπέρτο Έκο αφιερωμένα στο μεγάλο εφευρέτη με τα πηνία GHz:"Ο βλαξ δύσκολα εντοπίζεται. Ένας βλάκας μπορεί να πάρει ακόμα και το βραβείο Νόμπελ"

 "Η βλακεία μιας σκέψης είναι η ασυναρτησία μιας άλλης σκέψης"
"Οι ιστότοποι κοινωνικής δικτύωσης έδωσαν το δικαίωμα να μιλάνε σε  λεγεώνες ηλιθίων που άλλοτε δεν μίλαγαν παρά μόνο σε μπαρ, αφού είχαν  πιει κανένα ποτήρι κρασί, χωρίς να βλάπτουν την κοινότητα. Τους  αναγκάζαμε αμέσως να σωπάσουν, αλλά σήμερα έχουν το ίδιο δικαίωμα λόγου  με ένα βραβείο Νόμπελ. Είναι η εισβολή των ηλιθίων."
ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ στο forum μας ο Gβλάξ εντοπίστηκε εύκολα
Έχει κάνει και συγκέντρωση φίλων-Ζ Είναι η εισβολή των ηλιθίων

----------


## picdev

σας θυμίζει κάτι το παρακάτω βίντεο ?  :Lol:  :Lol: 
http://peswiki.com/index.php/OS:Step...Copper_Battery


A $3 *magnesium* rod *surrounded by (not touching) a copper coil in water*, produces 1.5 V and enough current to power a wall clock








κάποιος αναρωτιόταν γιατί έβαλε σιλικόνη στο σπηρωμα

https://youtu.be/GSdu1vsSt0M

----------


## leosedf

Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος είναι πιο ηλίθιος ο Ζωγράφος η αυτοί στη σελίδα.
http://olagossip.gr/dorean-revma-apo...ee-electricity

----------


## nestoras

> Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος είναι πιο ηλίθιος ο Ζωγράφος η αυτοί στη σελίδα.
> http://olagossip.gr/dorean-revma-apo...ee-electricity



Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!
Θεός! Μέγας Επιστήμονας! Την πατέντα πρέπει να την είχα κάνει πρώτη φορά όταν ήμουν γύρω στα 10-12 (αρχες δεκαετίας 90) και μάλιστα είχα βάλει τη γεννήτρια στο μπεκ που ποτίζαμε τα καπνά.

Πάντως, νομίζω ότι κατηγορούμε τον Π.Ζ. και δεν έχουμε πει τίποτα για τον τρισμέγιστο "μ@λ@κ@" Τριανταφυλλόπουλο και θεωρώ ότι είναι μεγάλη αδικία αυτό για έναν δημοσιογράφο του βεληνεκούς του.

Τη συγκεκριμένη παπαριά που περιγράφουν εγώ θα τι χαρακτήριζα ηλεκτρικό διακόπτη νερού! Δηλαδή, θέλεις να χαμηλώσεις ή να κλείσεις τη βρύση και βαριέσαι να σηκωθείς να πας μέχρι τη βρύση, ε, τότε άναψε απλά το φως!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Πάντοτε έλεγα οτι το νερό ερχεται με μεγάλη πίεση κατι επιτέλους επρεπε να βρεθεί να το περιορίσει :p :p :p

ε υπαρχει και υδροηλεκτρικό φράγμα (δεν θελει κοπο) :p

----------


## kioan

> δεν έχουμε πει τίποτα για τον τρισμέγιστο "μ@λ@κ@" Τριανταφυλλόπουλο και θεωρώ ότι είναι μεγάλη αδικία αυτό για έναν δημοσιογράφο του βεληνεκούς του



Βεληνεκές έχουν και τα βλήματα  :Rolleyes:  Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## lepouras

> Θεωρώ πως με αυτή τη συσκευή και αξιοποιώντας όσους πιστεύουν στον συγκεκριμένο εφευρέτη, μπορούμε να λύσουμε το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα της χώρας.



όχι ρε γ@μτ^% πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουνα να προωθήσω εγώ αυτή την πατέντα. τσάμπα οι ατελείωτες ώρες δοκιμών που έκανα μέρα νύχτα. :whistle:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ βέβαια και η ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΣΗ της είναι εξίσου σημαντική. Εαν το πιο κατω είναι αληθινό, και παιζει να είναι όσον αφορά την προσέγγιση αύξησης της χωρητικότητας, τοτε βρισκόμαστε ενώπιων μιας επανάστασης στον τρόπο αποθήκευσής ενέργειας.  Γενικά απο περιέργεια παρακολουθώ αυτό το καναλι του youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mno-XDP2o2c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfEroyS6Ix0

----------


## μποζονιο

Εχετε ξεφυγει και αυτος ο IRF ακομα κανει thumbs down οτι ποστ μου βρισκει θαμμενα. Αυτος ο Murray το γυρισε απο open source που πολλοι τον συμβουλευαμε και πουλησε ολα αυτα που βλεπεις σε μια εταιρια.

----------


## DIOMEDESGR2016

> όχι ρε γ@μτ^% πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουνα να προωθήσω εγώ αυτή την πατέντα. τσάμπα οι ατελείωτες ώρες δοκιμών που έκανα μέρα νύχτα.



Ατελειωτες ωρες δοκιμων, εκεινη την εποχη, ΜΕ ΤΌ ΘΕΜΑ για εμπνευση :  08f2e6661ef9f8818077b88d1a7fcca9.jpg  :Wink: 

Ααααααχχχ   αξεχαστα χρονια ! ! ! ! !

----------


## Thansavv

Είμαστε "γατάκια".
Εδώ φαίνεται ο μερακλής επαναστάτης εφευρέτης!
*Πέτρος Ζωγράφος: Γεννήτρια μετατρέπει τη βαρυτική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρική*

----------


## leosedf

Έφτασα στο 2:00 και κόντεψα να πεθάνω, θα το δω όλο με κίνδυνο της ζωής μου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πάλι μπανιστήρι έκανε ο επιστήμονας από τα παρακάτω
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEpCbHILGb0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a155zlEfws
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6zXILWFKtY
Μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα αυτή η μέθοδος αποθήκευσης ενέργειας , με πολύ καλή μελέτη μικροσκοπικής χρήσης υλικών και  τροχαλιών , προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι θα μπορούσε να κατασκευαστεί "μπαταρία" που θα κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες οικίας για πολλές ώρες , χωρίς τα σοβαρά μειονεκτήματα κόστους μιας ασύμφορης χημικής μπαταρίας .

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Δείτε ένα φούλ στα μηχανολογικά που δεν καταλαβαίνω αν είναι Ντισέπτικον η Ότομποτ.

----------


## nestoras

Εδώ δε δίνουμε τίποτα λέει ο μακάκας... Βάλε λίγο το χεράκι σου Μάκη, δε χρειάζεται τίποτα!!

Θεός! 

Πάντως η κατασκευή όλα τα λεφτά! Τα υλικά κομμένα σε cnc laser, η κατασκευή καλοσχεδιασμένη, οι ιμάντες από ειδικό διαστημικό ελαστικό... Ακόμη και τα αντίβαρα είναι από σπάνια κράματα μετάλλου...


Respect....
https://youtu.be/SD3psql71Ks?t=1088

----------


## nestoras

> Δείτε ένα φούλ στα μηχανολογικά που δεν καταλαβαίνω αν είναι Ντισέπτικον η Ότομποτ.




Για μια ακόμη φορά να επαναλάβουμε ότι το βαρυτικό πεδίο (όπως επίσης και το μαγνητικό από σταθερούς μαγνήτες) είναι ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΠΕΔΙΑ. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μην παράγεται ενέργεια σε μια κλειστή διαδρομή εντός αυτών των πεδίων!!!

Και για να το κάνουμε πιο λιανά: το βαρύδιο παράγει τόση ενέργεια (και αυστηρά λιγότερη) όση και η δυναμική ενέργεια που έχει λόγω θέσης ( Eδυναμική = m*g*h ).
Στο κατώτερο σημείο θα έχει ξαναεπιστρέψει το ποσό αυτό της ενέργειας με τη μορφή ηλεκτρικής και θερμότητα λόγω απωλειών. 
Το ίδιο ισχύει για ΟΛΕΣ ανεξαιρέτως τις μηχανές που λειτουργούν με βαρύτητα ή με μαγνητισμό σταθερών μαγνητών!

Η κατασκευή που παραθέτεις είναι πράγματι εντυπωσιακή!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και για να το κάνουμε πιο λιανά: το βαρύδιο παράγει τόση ενέργεια (και αυστηρά λιγότερη) όση και η δυναμική ενέργεια που έχει λόγω θέσης ( Eδυναμική = m*g*h ).



Γιατί η χημική μπαταρία τι κάνει? Νομίζεις ότι δώσεις στην μπαταρία το ισόποσο θα πάρεις σε απόδοση? Η ίδια νομίζω σχετική απώλεια υπάρχει είτε πρόκειται για χημική μπαταρία είτε πρόκειται για μετατροπή από μηχανική σε ηλεκτρική.
Και όμως σε αυτήν την πατέντα του Πέτρου τον παραδέχομαι  αν και πολύ πρόχειρη κατασκευή την έχει κάνει πιο τέλεια σε αντιστοιχίας απόδοσης με όποιους άλλους στα βίντεο του #514. Είναι πολύ καλή η σκέψη αυτής της πατέντας αντί της μπαταρίας , και αν αξιοποιηθεί με όλα τα μέσα και ποιότητας υλικών , χρήσης τροχαλιών 
http://www.lygeros.org/2832-gr.html
μπορεί να γίνει η "μπαταρία" του μέλλοντος .

----------


## leosedf

> Εδώ δε δίνουμε τίποτα λέει ο μακάκας... Βάλε λίγο το χεράκι σου Μάκη, δε χρειάζεται τίποτα!!
> 
> Θεός! 
> 
> Πάντως η κατασκευή όλα τα λεφτά! Τα υλικά κομμένα σε cnc laser, η κατασκευή καλοσχεδιασμένη, οι ιμάντες από ειδικό διαστημικό ελαστικό... Ακόμη και τα αντίβαρα είναι από σπάνια κράματα μετάλλου...
> 
> 
> Respect....
> https://youtu.be/SD3psql71Ks?t=1088



ZANTA ο τύπος.

2 λάμπες "αυτά είναι μεγάλα φορτία"

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ZANTA ο τύπος. 2 λάμπες "αυτά είναι μεγάλα φορτία"



Μην βιάζεσαι φίλε Κώστα , για δώσε μια δική σου εκτίμηση πόση ενέργεια θα δώσει αν δουλέψει το παρακάτω για 1 ώρα?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6zXILWFKtY
Το νόημα της κατασκευής του Πέτρου το είδες σε "μικρογραφία" και γιαυτό δεν σε εντυπωσίασε . Αλλά μπορούν να μελετηθούν ακόμη καλύτερα όσον αφορά σε επιπλέον βάρος και ταυτόχρονα μείωσης του όγκου της κατασκευής . Άλλο να κάνεις κατασκευή με βάρος μερικών κιλών και άλλο να καταφέρεις στο σύνολο την κατασκευή με περισσότερο βάρος ή πολλαπλό σύστημα με ανεξάρτητα βάρη. Πάντως αυτή η κατασκευή μπορεί να ξεπεράσει την απόδοση σε αποθήκευση ενέργειας συγκριτικά με την χημική μπαταρία . Εκτός προς το παρόν του όγκου της μηχανικής "μπαταρίας ".

----------


## leosedf

> Μην βιάζεσαι φίλε Κώστα , για δώσε μια δική σου εκτίμηση πόση ενέργεια θα δώσει αν δουλέψει το παρακάτω για 1 ώρα?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6zXILWFKtY
> Το νόημα της κατασκευής του Πέτρου το είδες σε "μικρογραφία" και γιαυτό δεν σε εντυπωσίασε . Αλλά μπορούν να μελετηθούν ακόμη καλύτερα όσον αφορά σε επιπλέον βάρος και ταυτόχρονα μείωσης του όγκου της κατασκευής . Άλλο να κάνεις κατασκευή με βάρος μερικών κιλών και άλλο να καταφέρεις στο σύνολο την κατασκευή με περισσότερο βάρος ή πολλαπλό σύστημα με ανεξάρτητα βάρη. Πάντως αυτή η κατασκευή μπορεί να ξεπεράσει την απόδοση σε αποθήκευση ενέργειας συγκριτικά με την χημική μπαταρία . Εκτός προς το παρόν του όγκου της μηχανικής "μπαταρίας ".

----------


## nestoras

> Γιατί η χημική μπαταρία τι κάνει? Νομίζεις ότι δώσεις στην μπαταρία το ισόποσο θα πάρεις σε απόδοση? Η ίδια νομίζω σχετική απώλεια υπάρχει είτε πρόκειται για χημική μπαταρία είτε πρόκειται για μετατροπή από μηχανική σε ηλεκτρική.



Εννοείται! Απλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μιλούσαμε για τη δυναμική ενέργεια! Κάθε μετατροπή έχει από λίγες έως πολλές απώλειες. Το αν μας συμφέρει μια μετατροπή όμως έχει να κάνει άμεσα και με το κόστος καυσίμου! Πχ τα φωτοβολταϊκά έχουν απόδοση 18% αλλά επειδή είναι τζάμπα το καύσιμο δεν μας πολυνοιάζει...





> Και όμως σε αυτήν την πατέντα του Πέτρου τον παραδέχομαι  αν και πολύ πρόχειρη κατασκευή την έχει κάνει πιο τέλεια σε αντιστοιχίας απόδοσης με όποιους άλλους στα βίντεο του #514. Είναι πολύ καλή η σκέψη αυτής της πατέντας αντί της μπαταρίας , και αν αξιοποιηθεί με όλα τα μέσα και ποιότητας υλικών , χρήσης τροχαλιών 
> http://www.lygeros.org/2832-gr.html
> μπορεί να γίνει η "μπαταρία" του μέλλοντος .



Δυναμική ενέργεια μάζας 10Kg σε ύψος 2m (θεωρούμε σταθμή μηδενικής δυναμικής ενέργειας το πάτωμα σε αυτή την περίπτωση).

Εδυναμική = 10 * 9,81 * 2 = 196,2Joules





> 1 J = 0.00027777777777778 Wh



196,2 Joules = 0,0545Wh = 0,0000545kWh

Θεωρούμε ένα led που λειτουργεί με ρεύμα 20mA=0,020A και τάση 3Volts.
Το led καταναλώνει κατά τη λειτουργία του δηλαδή ισχύ ίση με: 0,06Watts

Σε μία ώρα λειτουργίας του led θα έχει καταναλώσει ενέργεια ίση με 0,06Wh = 0,00006kWh (όση περίπου παράγει και η μηχανή του Ζωγράφου).

Στο βιντεάκι βλέπω καμιά 10ριά λάμπες των 3W όπως υποστηρίζει ο "εφευρέτης". Συνολικά δηλαδή μια κατανάλωση 30W!!

Για πόση ώρα μπορεί η εφεύρεση να κρατήσει τα 30W;

30Watts σε μία ώρα λειτουργίας (3600seconds) σημαίνει ενέργεια 30Wh, άρα με 0,0545Wh o χρόνος που μπορεί να κρατήσει το φορτίο είναι 6,54seconds στην καλύτερη περίπτωση!

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τόσο περίπου το κρατάει τώρα που έκανα τον υπολογισμό... (Μεταξύ μας περίμενα κάτι κουλό για να αποδείξω ότι έχει και μια μπαταριούλα μέσα!!)
Οι 30Wh που ίσως θα ήταν ικανοποιητικό νούμερο (μια ώρα φωτισμού) ισούνται με 30 * 3600 = 108.000 Joules.

Λύνοντας τον τύπο Εδυναμική = m * g * h ώς προς το γινόμενο (m * h), βρίσκουμε ότι (m*h)=108000/9,81=11009 (kg*m)

Τι σημαίνει αυτό;
α) 11009 κιλά σε ύψος ενός μέτρου
β) 5504 κιλά σε ύψος δύο μέτρων
γ) 100 κιλά σε ύψος 110 μέτρων
δ) 10 κιλά σε ύψος 1100 μετρών

Υπάρχει κανείς που να πιστεύει ότι η μετατροπή της βαρυτικής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική είναι συμφέρουσα ή βολική;
Αν σκεφτούμε ότι κατά μέσο όρο το καλοκαίρι ο ήλιος χτυπάει τη γη με ισχύ 1500Watts ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο τότε η ενέργεια με το παραπάνω πείραμα μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί απλά ανύπαρκτη!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Υπάρχει κανείς που να πιστεύει ότι η μετατροπή της βαρυτικής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική είναι συμφέρουσα ή βολική;



Εξαρτάτε πως θα το πάρεις 
http://www.ecocity.gr/index.php?opti...E%BD&Itemid=72

----------


## nestoras

> Εξαρτάτε πως θα το πάρεις 
> http://www.ecocity.gr/index.php?opti...E%BD&Itemid=72



Αυτό είναι όντως μια ΕΞΥΠΝΗ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ!
 :Smile: 

Και εννοειται ότι δε συγκρίνεται με τη ζάντα του Ζωγράφου και με τις χειροκίνητες μανιβέλλες! 

Η ενέργεια ουσιαστικά όμως παράγεται από την κινητική ενέργεια κι όχι απο το βαρυτικό πεδίο της γης! (Σκέψου αν τα αυτοκίνητα είναι σταματημένα...)
Δεν ειναι παραγωγή από το κλειστο βαρυτικό πεδίο της γης γιατί η ενέργεια αυτή αποσβένεται μόνο από την επαναφορα των εμβόλων στην αρχική τους θέση!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η ενέργεια ουσιαστικά όμως παράγεται από την κινητική ενέργεια κι όχι απο το βαρυτικό πεδίο της γης! (Σκέψου αν τα αυτοκίνητα είναι σταματημένα...)
> Δεν ειναι παραγωγή από το κλειστο βαρυτικό πεδίο της γης γιατί η ενέργεια αυτή αποσβένεται μόνο από την επαναφορα των εμβόλων στην αρχική τους θέση!



Και η πατέντα του Πέτρου έχει κατά κάποιον τρόπο "επαναφορά εμβόλου" απλά ο Πέτρος ξέχασε τα 10.000 αυτοκίνητα που πρέπει να περάσουν από πάνω !!

----------


## kioan

> Είμαστε "γατάκια".
> Εδώ φαίνεται ο μερακλής επαναστάτης εφευρέτης!
> *Πέτρος Ζωγράφος: Γεννήτρια μετατρέπει τη βαρυτική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρική*



Ρε σεις αυτός από το 2:05 και μετά ανατρέπει τα όσα ξέραμε για την "εφεύρεση" του υδροστρόβιλου. Τώρα λέει πως συνδέεται ανάμεσα στην λεκάνη και την έξοδο από το καζανάκι. Βεβαια αυτός έκανε επίδειξη της συσκευής συνδεδεμένης στην πιέση του δικτύου (*6bar* συνήθως), ενώ αν υποθέσουμε πως η γεννήτρια είναι τοποθετημένη 1m κάτω από το καζανάκι, η πίεση του νερού θα είναι *0,098bar*.... αλλά νερό το ένα νερό και το άλλο, αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες  :Lol: 

Η ιδέα για την οποία μιλάει πως είδε στην Αφρική είναι το GravityLight και εννοείται πως οι τύποι που το έκαναν δεν το παρουσίασαν ως λύση στο ενεργειακό, αλλά ως εναλλακτική για περιοχές χωρίς δίκτυο ηλεκτροδότησης.







Σε κάθε περίπτωση θεωρώ πως ακόμα και ένας βλαξ αντιλαμβάνεται (αν και πλέον έχω αρχίσει να αμφιβάλω) πως η ενέργεια που παράγει όταν κατεβαίνει το βάρος έχει προέλθει από την δυναμική ενέργεια που έδωσε στο σύστημα ο χαμάλης που το τράβηξε μέχρι επάνω.

_"Στα 10 μέτρα θα κάνει να κατέβει 1 ώρα"_ δήλωσε ο "εφευρέτης" ενώ το πείραμα δίπλα του είχε κατέβει μισό μέτρο σε όση ώρα του πήρε να ολοκληρώσει τη φράση αυτή  :Lol:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Τελικά ο Αϊνστάιν είχε δίκιο...
Η ανθρώπινη ηλιθιότητα ξεπερνά το άπειρο...

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ρε σεις αυτός από το 2:05 και μετά ανατρέπει τα όσα ξέραμε για την "εφεύρεση" του υδροστρόβιλου.  Τώρα λέει πως συνδέεται ανάμεσα στην λεκάνη και την έξοδο από το  καζανάκι. Βεβαια αυτός έκανε επίδειξη της συσκευής συνδεδεμένης στην  πιέση του δικτύου (6bar συνήθως), ενώ αν υποθέσουμε πως η γεννήτρια  είναι τοποθετημένη 1m κάτω από το καζανάκι, η πίεση του νερού θα είναι  0,098bar.... αλλά νερό το ένα νερό και το άλλο, αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες 
> 
> Η ιδέα για την οποία μιλάει πως είδε στην Αφρική είναι το GravityLight  και εννοείται πως οι τύποι που το έκαναν δεν το παρουσίασαν ως λύση στο  ενεργειακό, αλλά ως εναλλακτική για περιοχές χωρίς δίκτυο  ηλεκτροδότησης.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Αν δεν είχε δείξει τα τελευταία 2 πειράματα με το υδροστρόβιλο υποπιέσεως μπιντέ :Rolleyes:  και τον βαρυτικό μετατροπέα χαμαλίου :Lol:  εγώ ήλπιζα να πιστέψω πως άντε μπορείς με κάποιο περίεργο τρόπο να κάνεις διάσπαση υδρογόνου.

Η ελπίδα σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ψέμματα... είναι σήμάδι της εποχής μας όχι μόνο στον Τριανταφυλλόπουλο αλλά και σε πολιτικούς κλπ.

 :Sad:  Πόσο θα θελα να ήταν αλήθεια όλα αυτά....

----------


## kioan

> Πάντως αυτή η κατασκευή μπορεί να ξεπεράσει την απόδοση σε αποθήκευση ενέργειας συγκριτικά με την χημική μπαταρία . Εκτός προς το παρόν του όγκου της μηχανικής "μπαταρίας ".



Οι συγκεκριμένες κατασκευές συνήθως έχουν στο εσωτερικό τους κάποιο κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων αποτελούμενο από γρανάζια ή τροχαλίες προκειμένουν να μετατρέψουν την μεγάλη ροπή εισόδου σε μεγάλυ τεχύτητα περιστροφής για την γεννήτρια. Όσο περισσότερα είναι αυτά τα γρανάζια/τροχαλίες, τόσο περισσότερη είναι η χαμένη ενέργεια λόγω τριβών.

Η ιδέα της αποθήκευσης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας μετατρέποντάς την σε δυναμική, δεν είναι καθόλου καινούρια και καθόλου επαναστατική. Ήδη λειτουργούν τέτοια συστήματα μεγάλης κλίμακος, είναι υδροηλεκτρικά, πολύ αποδοτικότερα από ένα σύστημα τροχαλιών και ονομάζονται pumped-storage hydroelectricity.

----------


## kioan

> Εξαρτάτε πως θα το πάρεις 
> http://www.ecocity.gr/index.php?opti...E%BD&Itemid=72



Η ενέργεια αυτή δεν παράγεται από το πουθενά, αλλά την *κλέβει* από τα αυτοκίνητα.
Για το κάθε ένα αυτοκίνητο μπορεί να είναι αμελητέο ποσοστό ενέργειας, αλλά αθροιστικά για το σύνολο των οχημάτων που τη διασχίζουν η ενέργεια αυτή είναι μεγάλη.

Το αυτοκίνητο ξοδεύει χημική ενέργεια από τα καύσιμα, για να ανέβει επάνω στον κάθε ένα βατήρα που βρίσκεται στο οδόστρωμα και μέρος αυτής της ενέργειας (αφαιρώντας τις απώλειες του συστήματος) την μετατρέπουν σε ηλεκτρική.

Στο τέλος αυτό που έχουμε είναι μια μη αποδοτική συσκευή μετατροπής ενέργειας από ορυκτά καύσιμα (άρα ρύποι κλπ) σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια.

Εάν είχαμε μια δεδομένου μήκους εντελώς επίπεδη ευθεία ασφάλτου και μετρούσαμε την κατανάλωση καυσίμου ενός αυτοκινήτου για να τη διασχίσει με δεδομένη σταθερή ταχύτητα και τη συγκρίναμε με την κατανάλωση του ίδιου αυτοκινήτου όταν διέσχισε την ίδια ευθεία επικαλυμένη με τα μικροέμβολα αυτά, θα βλέπαμε ότι στη δευτερη περίπτωση η κατανάλωση θα είχε αυξηθεί.

Το μόνο που θα είχε νόημα ήταν αν έβρισκαν έναν τρόπο να παράγουν ενέργεια που υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα πήγαινε χαμένη.
Αλλά και αυτό δεν είναι κάτι το νέο, το κάνουν όλα τα υβριδικά αυτοκίνητα και τα ηλεκτρικά τραίνα κατά το φρενάρισμα.  :Wink: 


Πάρτε το απόφαση: Είμαστε και πάλι στο έλεος του *πρώτου θερμοδυναμικού νόμου*.  :Cool:

----------


## klik

Χθές την ώρα που ουρούσα(!) μου ήρθε η ιδέα να ανακτήσω την χαμένη ενέργεια από το κατούρημα! Μια τσισογεννήντρια δηλαδή!
Παω στον ζούγκλα γίνω δι-Α-σημο :Ψώνιο:

----------

CybEng (28-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Χθές την ώρα που ουρούσα(!) μου ήρθε η ιδέα να ανακτήσω την χαμένη ενέργεια από το κατούρημα! Μια τσισογεννήντρια δηλαδή!
> Παω στον ζούγκλα γίνω δι-Α-σημο



χαχαχαχαχαχα σαν ΑΜΑΝ teleshopping το οραματίζομαι.

----------


## kioan

> Χθές την ώρα που ουρούσα(!) μου ήρθε η ιδέα να ανακτήσω την χαμένη ενέργεια από το κατούρημα! Μια τσισογεννήντρια δηλαδή!



Γιατί να αναπτύξεις ανταγωνιστικό προϊόν όταν μπορείς να κατουράς μέσα στο καζανάκι και τα υπόλοιπα να τα αναλαμβάνει η συσκευή του Ζωγράφου κάνοντας παράλληλα και οικονομία νερού;  :Tongue2: 

Εγώ περιμένω από τον Ζωγράφο να κάνει τη συσκευή με τις τροχαλίες αντί για βάρη να χρησιμοποιεί τη δυναμική ενέργεια του χοντρού (number two που θα λέγανε και στην αντίπερα όχθη του Ατλαντικού). Σε συνδιασμό με τα ηλεκτροπαραγωγά καζανάκια νομίζω πως μπορούμε να απεξαρτηθούμε από τα ορυκτά καύσιμα  :Lol: 


Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα υπάρχουν ήδη μικροβιακές κυψέλες που παράγουν ενέργεια από τα ούρα.

----------


## leosedf

Ιδέες προς εκμετάλλευση:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C46dT7uStXk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxFWPnGEFXA

Ίσως τα επόμενα που θα παρουσιάσει ο συγκεκριμένος.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

xaxaxa έψαξα στο ιντερνετ καμιά βλακεία να ποστάρω να γελάσουμε αλλά βρήκα αυτό..!!!

http://bigthink.com/design-for-good/this-is-how-you-turn-cow-fart-gas-into-energy





> what if we could found a way to capture the nearly 300 litres (or 80  gallons) methane a day, an average cow emits, and turn that gas into  useful biofuel?



Πάμε είμαστε δυναμική ομάδα θα λύσουμε το ενεργειακό. Παίρνω να κλείσω ραντεβού να πάμε όλοι μαζί στο Ζούγκλα.

----------


## Panoss

Να φορέσετε όμως και τη σωστή ενδυμασία:
x75388374.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

δεν είναι βλακειες αυτα.στο πιο εξελιγμενο εργοστασιο της ευρωπης .στην ψυταλεια παραγουν ενεργεια ικανη να τροφοδοτει ολο το εργοστασιο για τις αναγκες του .

----------


## nestoras

> Οι συγκεκριμένες κατασκευές συνήθως έχουν στο εσωτερικό τους κάποιο κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων αποτελούμενο από γρανάζια ή τροχαλίες προκειμένουν να μετατρέψουν την μεγάλη ροπή εισόδου σε μεγάλυ τεχύτητα περιστροφής για την γεννήτρια. Όσο περισσότερα είναι αυτά τα γρανάζια/τροχαλίες, τόσο περισσότερη είναι η χαμένη ενέργεια λόγω τριβών.
> 
> Η ιδέα της αποθήκευσης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας μετατρέποντάς την σε δυναμική, δεν είναι καθόλου καινούρια και καθόλου επαναστατική. Ήδη λειτουργούν τέτοια συστήματα μεγάλης κλίμακος, είναι υδροηλεκτρικά, πολύ αποδοτικότερα από ένα σύστημα τροχαλιών και ονομάζονται pumped-storage hydroelectricity.



Το "μυστικό" είναι να έχεις όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερη κινητική ενέργεια έτσι ώστε κατά τη μετατροπή να μετατρέπεται το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Για τον παραπάνω λόγο, το βάρος θα πρέπει να κατεβαίνει όσο πιο αργά γίνεται και κατά συνέπεια θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν πολλαπλασιαστές στροφών γεγονός που επιφέρει πρόσθετες απώλειες στο σύστημα (χρυσός κανόνας της Μηχανικής - ότι κερδίζω σε δύναμη το χάνω σε δρόμο και το ανάποδο...).

Αυτό το βιντεάκι με τα βαρύδια πότε βγήκε; Πριν από την παραγωγή τζάμπα υδρογόνου από νερού; Αν βγηκέ μετά και ήμουν κάποιος από τους "επιστήμονες" που πήγαν στην εκπομπή της διάσπασης υδρογόνου πραγματικά θα έβγαινα να κάνω καταγγελία για "κομπογιανιτισμό" και παραπλάνηση του κόσμου... Απογοήτευση...

----------


## μποζονιο

πως εξηγειτε οτι στο φυαλιδιο παρηγαγε υδρογονο ή καποιο ευφλεκτο αεριο οταν ηταν μεσα στο πηνιο?

----------


## nick1974

ΘΑΥΜΑ ΘΑΥΜΑ, με χτυπησε ρευμα απ τη μηχανη του μεσια και ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΑ!!!  :hahahha: 

Και πριν περπατουσα βεβαια αλλα τι σημασια εχει? εδω μιλαμε για το θαυμα!  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

> πως εξηγειτε οτι στο φυαλιδιο παρηγαγε υδρογονο ή καποιο ευφλεκτο αεριο οταν ηταν μεσα στο πηνιο?



Σε ποιο video αναφέρεσαι; Δώσε ένα link αν μπορείς.

Εγώ το μόνο που είδα είναι ένας συμπιεστής ψυγείου συνδεδεμένος σε 2 φιάλες και ο οποίος πάλλεται  όπως θεωρεί πολύ σημαντικό να μας πεί ο "εφευρέτης".
Κάποια στιγμή ο παλλόμενος  "εφευρέτης" απελευθερώνει το αέριο από τη μία φιάλη και με αυτό σβήνει έναν αναπτήρα (άρα όπως λέει και ο ίδιος, αυτό δεν είναι υδρογόνο).

Η άλλη φιάλη είναι άγνωστο τι περιέχει.

----------


## kioan

Είδα και αυτό το video, ειλικρινά αν θέλετε να γελάσετε δείτε το!






Τα όσα ακούγονται τα βαθμολογώ με 10pz (μονάδες SI κλίμακας _Paparologias Zografou_  :Lol: ).
Για να μπορέσετε να κατανοήσετε την σπουδαιότητα, φανταστείτε πως το προηγούμενο video με το καζανάκι, ύστερα από αυτό που μόλις είδα, θα το βαθμολογούσα με 7pz.


Αυτά που έμαθα λοιπόν σήμερα εγώ ο αδαής, είναι τα εξής:

Το υδρογόνο (σαν αυτό που παράγεται από τη συσκευή) είναι ένα έφλεκτο αέριο και για να μας εξηγήσει πόσο επικίνδυνο αν γίνει κάποια ανάφλεξη και έκρηξη μας φέρνει ως παράδειγμα τη θερμοπυρηνική βόμβα σύντηξης υδρογόνου και τον Ήλιο.


Αυτό που μοιάζει σαν βραστήρας (ή περίτεχνα φτιαγμένο ηλεκτρόδιο ηλεκτρόλυσης  :Wink: )...


...είναι σύμφωνα με τον Ζωγράφο _"μια κεραία Yagi 12dB"_ και η οποία σε συνδιασμό με το _"κάτοπτρο Horn"_ (ή άλλο ένα περίτεχνα φτιαγμένο ηλεκτρόδιο ηλεκτρόλυσης  :Wink: ) που βρίσκεται στην απέναντι πλευρά του δοχείου _"δημιουργεί τα 26dB"_ που θα διασπάσουν το νερό.



Στη συνέχεια προσπάθησε να χρησιμοποιήσει το παραγόμενο μίγμα υδρογόνου/οξυγόνου για να λειτουργήσει έναν κινητήρα εσωτερικής κάυσης, αλλά έμεινε τα μόρια στα χέρια (H2 και O2 εννοώ φυσικά  :Rolleyes: ), οπότε άναψε μια φωτιά για να μας αποδείξει αυτό που μαθαίναμε στο Γυμνάσιο: το υδρογόνο καίγεται!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Είδα και αυτό το video, ειλικρινά αν θέλετε να γελάσετε δείτε το!



Ετσι όπως το κρατάει:




*bonus track*: Iv Got The Power by snap

----------


## leosedf

Ας δούμε τι λέει και ένας που δεν είναι τρόμπας στο 10:29 για το υδρογόνο.

----------


## kioan

Θα ήθελα πολύ να παρακολουθήσω ένα debate Ζωγράφου - Musk  :Lol: 

Πρέπει να συλλέξουμε υπογραφές για να το κανονίσουμε  :W00t: 


Από τη μία άκρη του τραπεζιού ο άνθρωπος που έδωσε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση για εκμετάλλευση όλων των πατεντών που κατέχει η εταιρεία του και από την άλλη ο επιστήμονας που δείχνει κλειστά τενεκεδάκια για να μην του κλέψουν την ιδέα που θα κάνει την Ελλάδα ενεργειακή υπερδύναμη  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Δε θα μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί ο Νοτιοαφρικανός, ακόμη και στα Αφρικανικα του Ζωγράφου.

----------


## nestoras

> Τα όσα ακούγονται τα βαθμολογώ με 10pz (μονάδες SI κλίμακας _Paparologias Zografou_ ).
> Για να μπορέσετε να κατανοήσετε την σπουδαιότητα, φανταστείτε πως το προηγούμενο video με το καζανάκι, ύστερα από αυτό που μόλις είδα, θα το βαθμολογούσα με 7pz.



Κρατάω τη μονάδα *pz*!!!

----------


## μποζονιο

> Σε ποιο video αναφέρεσαι; Δώσε ένα link αν μπορείς.
> 
> Εγώ το μόνο που είδα είναι ένας συμπιεστής ψυγείου συνδεδεμένος σε 2 φιάλες και ο οποίος πάλλεται  όπως θεωρεί πολύ σημαντικό να μας πεί ο "εφευρέτης".
> Κάποια στιγμή ο παλλόμενος  "εφευρέτης" απελευθερώνει το αέριο από τη μία φιάλη και με αυτό σβήνει έναν αναπτήρα (άρα όπως λέει και ο ίδιος, αυτό δεν είναι υδρογόνο).
> 
> Η άλλη φιάλη είναι άγνωστο τι περιέχει.



Να το στο βρηκα! https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=41m1s

----------


## μποζονιο

Τι εγινε ρε ξεχαστηκε ο μεγα εφευρετης?

----------


## ironda19

> Τι εγινε ρε ξεχαστηκε ο μεγα εφευρετης?




Εξελίξεις

----------


## nestoras

> Εξελίξεις



Δε σας έχει τύχει καμιά φορά να ντρέπεστε για λογαριασμό κάποιου άλλου;
Ε, αυτό έπαθα μετά από το βίντεο που είδα... Τόσο για τον Π.Κ. όσο και για τον "ψαγμένο" πιτσιρικά...
Κριμα...

----------


## ironda19

> Δε σας έχει τύχει καμιά φορά να ντρέπεστε για λογαριασμό κάποιου άλλου;
> Ε, αυτό έπαθα μετά από το βίντεο που είδα... Τόσο για τον Π.Κ. όσο και για τον "ψαγμένο" πιτσιρικά...
> Κριμα...




Για τον πιτσιρικά τον πολύ πολύ ψαγμένο το ανέβασα το βίντεο . :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

nestoras (20-03-16)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Τι εγινε ρε ξεχαστηκε ο μεγα εφευρετης?



Όχι, απλά τον κρύβει ο Καμμένος σε κάποιο υπόγειο, που είναι κρατικό μυστικό!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

#Dragonborn τι έγινε? Σου έθιξα κανένα φιλαράκι?  :Lol: 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post728832
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post728814

----------


## kioan

> #Dragonborn τι έγινε? Σου έθιξα κανένα φιλαράκι? 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post728832
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post728814



 :hahahha:  πριν δω αυτό το μήνυμά σου, νόμιζα πως ήταν τυχαίο το thumbs down που έδωσε σε εμένα:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...054#post758054

Το  είναι ομολογουμένως ένα ισχυρό αντεπιχείρημα στο "οι ψευτοεφευρέσεις του Ζωγράφου παραβιάζουν την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας".


Ιδέα!  :Σκέψη:  Παραγωγή ενέργειας από thumbs down! Παρακαλώ όσοι έχετε κονέ με τον "εφευρέτη" ενημερώστε τον να προλάβει την κατοχύρωση πατέντας πριν από τους Αμερικάνους.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Δε χάθηκε βρε κουτά ο εφευρέτης γιατί όλοι πήραν είδηση ότι έλεγε παπαριές, αλλά γιατί υπάρχουν σοβαρότατοι λόγοι!

Από το FB:





> Θα πρέπει να ξέρετε ότι οι μάχες που δίνει καθημερινά ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος και η ομάδα του, με τα ντόπια κυρίως σκοτάδια, τον τελευταίο καιρό πληθαίνουν, αλλάζοντας συχνά προσωπεία, ρόλους και μεθόδουςβ¦
> Άλλοτε απειλητικοί, άλλοτε με λάσπη στον ανεμιστήρα, άλλοτε με εκβιασμούςβ¦
> Το άθλιο κατεστημένο χρησιμοποιεί πάντα μια τεράστια γκάμα «όπλων» για να κάμψει το πάθος και την ορμή της κάθε αλήθειας που νοιώθει ότι το απειλείβ¦
> Δεν γνωρίζουν βλέπετε ότι η αλήθεια δεν έρχεται ποτέ για να απειλήσει αλλά μονάχα για να ελευθερώσει τους ανθρώπους από τα δεινά της ψευτιάς, της αδικίας και της ασχήμιας.
> Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος σαν γνήσιος εκφραστής της αλήθειας μιας σπουδαίας τεχνολογίας, που μπορεί να ελευθερώσει τον σκλαβωμένο κόσμο μας από τη βρωμιά των ορυκτών καυσίμων και μιας ζωής τοξικής και άδικης, δεν πτοείται και δεν κάμπτεται από τη μικρότητα των ανόητων που αδυνατούν να αντιληφθούν την αξία του.
> Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος, καθημερινά δημιουργεί υγιείς γέφυρες με άξιους καινοτόμους ανθρώπους και άλλους εφευρέτες και μας χρειάζεται όλους δίπλα του.
> Οι εξελίξεις ακόμα και όταν δεν φαίνονται τρέχουν ασταμάτητα.
> Να έχετε υπομονή, επιμονή και πίστη σε αυτό που σας λέει η ψυχή σας.
> Έχουμε ευθύνη απέναντι στα παιδιά μας να ξεβρομίσουμε ετούτη τη γη που τόσο μόλυναν τα περιορισμένα και άπληστα μυαλά.



Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να μην δούμε τα χειρότερα, όπως πχ όταν τον είχαν απαγάγει.  :Sad:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να μην δούμε τα χειρότερα, όπως πχ *όταν τον είχαν απαγάγει*.



Τι εννοείς? Συνέβη αυτό? Τον απήγαγαν? Παλιά? Τώρα?
Σήριαλ έχει καταντήσει. Περιμένω να δω τι άλλο θα δούμε.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Τι εννοείς? Συνέβη αυτό? Τον απήγαγαν? Παλιά? Τώρα?
> Σήριαλ έχει καταντήσει. Περιμένω να δω τι άλλο θα δούμε.



Ναι πιο παλιά είχε γράψει πως τον είχαν απαγάγει ξένες δυνάμεις (μάλλον πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες από όσα κατάλαβα, που πριν του είχαν προσφέρει εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια $) και μάλιστα την ίδια εποχή απείλησαν να μας διώξουν από την ΕΕ αν δεν πάρουν τα σχέδια.
Ευτυχώς κράτησε γερά και δεν πούλησε τις ιδέες του!  :Thumbup1: 

Να, δεν τα λέω εγώ, ο συνεταίρος του http://www.xpressnews.gr/#!petros-zo...esh-pou-/c1vud

----------


## CybEng

Έχουμε και την εισήγηση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου στο 16 Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο της Ε.Ε.Φ. στην Αίγινα.  Αξίζει να αποθηκεύσετε το video για μελέτη http://aeginaportaltv.com/videos/dai...9/zografos.mp4 . Οι επερχόμενες γενιές έχουν πολλά να μάθουν  :Lol: .

Κάπου στο 0:41:00 ~ 0:42:00 κάποιος "άτυχος" φυσικός τόλμησε να αμφισβητήσει την βάση της θεωρίας που παρουσίασε ο κ.Ζ αλλά αντί απαντήσεως εισέπραξε ολίγη από  "δημιουργική ασάφεια" .

Αμέσως μετά ο κ.Ζ μας χάρισε μία δόση από "αμπελοφιλοσοφία" πριν προχωρήσει στα περί Spectrum Analyzer αξίας 250000 Ευρώ που δεν διαθέτει ούτε η ΝΑΣΑ.

Το απόσπασμα στο 0:53:00 αφιερώνεται στον *GiwrgosTH* ο οποίος εσφαλμένα πιστεύει ότι _τα Watt είναι σαν τα λεφτά & δεν βγαίνουν εύκολα_ και θα του συνιστούσα στην επόμενη RF εγκατάσταση που θα κάνει να προσλάβει τον κ.Ζ για να του τοποθετήσει μία κεραία horn και με είσοδο 0,0000000001W να πάρει ίσα με ένα Tera(ς)Watt στην εκπομπή.  Με τα χρήματα που θα γλυτώσει από την ΔΕΗ μπορεί να συνεισφέρει στο ερευνητικό έργο του κ. Ζ για να κάνει και κάτι καλό για την πατρίδα.

Σε ακόλουθη ερώτηση σχετικά με το είδος του μετάλλου που χρησιμοποιεί σαν αναλώσιμο στην συσκευή του, δεν το κατονόμασε αλλά έφερε ένα παράδειγμα με το ελαφρύ μέταλλο λίθιο (προσοχή χωρίς το γράμμα "η"  :Biggrin:   ) και τότε συνειρμικά θυμήθηκα ότι το συγκεκριμένο στοιχείο είναι ένα ισχυρό αντιμανιοκαταθλιπτικό φαρμακευτικό σκεύασμα. Μάλλον θα πρόκειται περί συμπτώσεως. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι βλέποντας το video ένοιωσα ότι χρειάζομαι λίγο από αυτό το "λίθιο" για να συνέλθω από το σοκ. 

Δεν ξέρω αν όλη η ιστορία είναι για γέλια ή για κλάματα και δεν αναφέρομαι στον "_εφευρέτη_" κ.Ζ αλλά στην έγκριτη Ε.Ε.Φ. και σε κάποιους από τους "_δάσκαλους_" που έχουν αναλάβει τα παιδιά μας. Πόσα μπορεί να κάνει τελικά ο άνθρωπος για λίγα λεπτά δημοσιότητας....  :Sad:

----------

nestoras (22-03-16)

----------


## kioan

> Δεν ξέρω αν όλη η ιστορία είναι για γέλια ή για κλάματα και δεν αναφέρομαι στον "_εφευρέτη_" κ.Ζ αλλά στην έγκριτη Ε.Ε.Φ.



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, για κλάματα είναι. Ειδικά όταν βλέπω να καθονται δίπλα στον "εφευρέτη" πανεπιστημιακοί και να καταπίνουν αμάσητα τα όσα λέει, μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι. Πραγματικά ντροπή τους που κάθονται και τον ακούνε χωρίς κανένα αντίλογο. Εγώ αν είχα βρεθεί εκεί δε θα μπορούσα να μείνω με το στόμα κλειστό  :Angry: 


Αλλά ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς, προφανώς τα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί ζηλεύω από την επιτυχία του Ζωγράφου και θέλω να συνεργαστώ κι εγώ με το Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας.
Έχω μάλιστα συγκεκριμένη πρόταση για αξιοποίηση από το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό  :W00t:

----------

CybEng (24-03-16), 

FILMAN (23-03-16)

----------


## wil

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YTjYHnpJjEE

----------


## seismic

Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος δεν είπε κάτι και μετά εξαφανίστηκε. Είναι εδώ και συνεχίζει. 
*Hellagen Pz Αντιδραστήρας ψυχρής καύσης 
*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa1...LX2yK9uL9rwZoA

----------


## leosedf

Ε μα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα ότι συνεχίζει.

----------


## seismic

> Ε μα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα ότι συνεχίζει.



 Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος και πολλά είπε. Ένας επιχειρηματίας κάνει πολλά και λέει λίγα. Τι θέλετε να σας πει την εφεύρεση 100% Αυτό θα ήταν πιο μεγάλη βλακεία και από την ίδια την εφεύρεση. 
Εγώ θα σας κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση.
Έδειξε ένα μηχάνημα να παράγει ενέργεια. Μετά το άνοιξε επί τόπου ζωντανά. Εσείς μπορείτε να μου πείτε που έκλεβε ή που έκανε την κομπίνα να μας γελάσει?  :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

Τι άλλο να πούμε? Έχουμε αναλύσει τους τενεκέδες του πιο πάνω.

----------

G.G. (23-04-16)

----------


## Thansavv

> Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος και πολλά είπε. Ένας επιχειρηματίας κάνει πολλά και λέει λίγα. Τι θέλετε να σας πει την εφεύρεση 100% Αυτό θα ήταν πιο μεγάλη βλακεία και από την ίδια την εφεύρεση. 
> Εγώ θα σας κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση.
> *Έδειξε ένα μηχάνημα να παράγει ενέργεια.* Μετά το άνοιξε επί τόπου ζωντανά. Εσείς μπορείτε να μου πείτε που έκλεβε ή που έκανε την κομπίνα να μας γελάσει?



Ιωάννη ο κύριος Ζωγράφος έδειξε ένα μηχάνημα να καταναλώνει ενέργεια ή (έστω) να μετατρέπει μορφή ενέργειας. 
Κι απ΄ότι βλέπω το θέμα πάει για εξαέρωση. Οι σελίδες οι οποίες ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα κάνουν γαργάρες τώρα.
Το ίδιο και ο κύριος εφευρέτης. Εύχομαι να κάνω λάθος και σύντομα να έρθει η Ανάσταση (άφθονη δωρεάν ενέργεια και χρήμα) στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## seismic

> Ιωάννη ο κύριος Ζωγράφος έδειξε ένα μηχάνημα να καταναλώνει ενέργεια ή (έστω) να μετατρέπει μορφή ενέργειας. 
> Κι απ΄ότι βλέπω το θέμα πάει για εξαέρωση. Οι σελίδες οι οποίες ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα κάνουν γαργάρες τώρα.
> Το ίδιο και ο κύριος εφευρέτης. Εύχομαι να κάνω λάθος και σύντομα να έρθει η Ανάσταση (άφθονη δωρεάν ενέργεια και χρήμα) στην Ελλάδα.



Περιμένουμε την κατοχύρωση. Τι άλλο να πούμε. Γαργάρες κάνουν όλα τα φόρουμ και με το θέμα το δικό μου. Αυτό δεν πάει να πει ότι δεν είναι σωστό.

----------


## seismic

002501j.4.jpegΘέλω να σας κάνω μία ερώτηση σαν ιδικοί που είστε. Η φωτογραφία δείχνει ένα τρόπο παραγωγής ενέργειας. image001.jpg
Έχουν τοποθετήσει μόνο μία φτερωτή. Γιατί δεν τοποθετούν 10 εν σειρά? Δεν θα έπαιρναν περισσότερη ενέργεια?
Solar_Chimmey.gif

----------


## Thansavv

Ο αέρας ασκεί μια δύναμη στη φτερωτή. Και η φτερωτή ασκεί μια αντιθέτου φοράς δύναμη στη ροή του αέρα. Όσο περισσότερες φτερωτές τόσο μικρότερη ροή αέρα, οπότε και μικρότερη ταχύτητα περιστροφής της φτερωτής.
Εξαίρεση (παραθυράκι) σ΄αυτό το νόμο αποτελεί ο υδροστρόβιλος του κυρίου ΠΖ. Όσο πιο πολλοί υδροστρόβιλοι τόσο (αναλογικά) περισσότερη ισχύς (σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς).

----------


## seismic

Το παραθυράκι που κολλάει? Ή γίνεται ή δεν γίνεται.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64214
> Έχουν τοποθετήσει μόνο μία φτερωτή. Γιατί δεν τοποθετούν 10 εν σειρά? Δεν θα έπαιρναν περισσότερη ενέργεια?



Νομίζω χρειάζεσαι ειδικό κλιματισμών χώρου για να σου πει την γνώμη . 
Η άποψη μου από όσο έχω διαβάσει είναι ότι στους αεραγωγούς (βεβιασμένης κυκλοφορίας με ανεμιστήρες) δεν είναι απαγορευτικό να τοποθετούν ανάλογα το μήκος και 2ο και 3ο ανεμιστήρα για καλύτερη απόδοση . Όπως και στην περίπτωση αντλιών νερού που γίνεται η ίδια περίπτωση. (και αυτό αφορά στο μήκος ) 
Επομένως και στην παραπάνω πατέντα αν και έχουμε το ανάποδο της βεβιασμένης κυκλοφορίας θα ισχύει το ίδιο . Η 1η γεννήτρια που θα τοποθετηθεί στο κάτω μέρος θα απορροφήσει την περισσότερη ενέργεια σε σχέση με τον 2ο που θα ακολουθήσει και ούτω καθεξής . Δηλαδή είναι θέμα συνολικής ροής επί του κάθετου σωλήνα και κατά πόσο αυτός παρεμποδίζεται .

----------


## nestoras

> Περιμένουμε την κατοχύρωση. Τι άλλο να πούμε. Γαργάρες κάνουν όλα τα φόρουμ και με το θέμα το δικό μου. Αυτό δεν πάει να πει ότι δεν είναι σωστό.



Γιάννη, εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν αρκετοί μηχανικοί κι όχι μόνο. Αν κάτι δεν στέκει ενεργειακά ή ο εφευρέτης υποστήριζει ότι η συσκευή παραβιάζει το 2ο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο δεν έχει νόημα να ασχοληθεί κανείς σοβαρότερα.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...0XraGu-w#t=445

Η δικιά σου ιδέα είναι μια καινοτόμος ιδέα η οποία από ότι κατάλαβα μένει να εφαρμοστεί και σε μεγάλα κτίρια πέρα από τα δοκίμια. Δεν έκανε κανείς γαργάρα στο θέμα σου. Είσαι εδώ και μας δίνεις εξηγήσεις σε ότι κι αν ρωτήσουμε.

Καλή επιτυχία με τη γραφειοκρατία να έχεις...

----------


## Dragonborn

> Έχουν τοποθετήσει μόνο μία φτερωτή. Γιατί δεν τοποθετούν 10 εν σειρά? Δεν θα έπαιρναν περισσότερη ενέργεια?



Το σχήμα είναι ενδεικτικό για κατανόηση της μεθόδου. Στην πράξη μάλλον υπάρχουν αρκετές λεπτομέρειες που δεν φαίνονται εδώ. 

Ο αριθμός των φτερωτών καθορίζεται, μεταξύ άλλων, και από την διαθέσιμη πτώση πίεσης και την επιθυμητή ταχύτητα περιστροφής. Επειδή στην εφαρμογή αυτή η διαθέσιμη πίεση είναι μάλλον μικρή, δεν φαντάζομαι να υπάρχουν περισσότερες από δυο φτερωτές, ίσως και μία μόνο.

----------


## seismic

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Για το δικό μου θέμα διαβάστε εδώ http://www.thegreeksenergy.com/t69439-topic#381090

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Για το δικό μου θέμα διαβάστε εδώ http://www.thegreeksenergy.com/t69439-topic#381090



Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω και σε εκτιμώ .... αλλά μήπως μας συμφέρει να διαβάσουμε κάτι άλλο? (και λόγο κόστους)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDiQyKidvAg  :Lol:  (μας την έφεραν μπαμπέσικα) στεναχωρέθηκα που δεν είχε και wi-fi στο κουτί πρώτων βοηθειών .

----------


## seismic

> Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω και σε εκτιμώ .... αλλά μήπως μας συμφέρει να διαβάσουμε κάτι άλλο? (και λόγο κόστους)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDiQyKidvAg  (μας την έφεραν μπαμπέσικα) στεναχωρέθηκα που δεν είχε και wi-fi στο κουτί πρώτων βοηθειών .



 Όχι δεν σε συμφέρει. Οι σχεδιαζόμενες κατασκευές με τις προδιαγραφές της ευρεσιτεχνίας ρίχνουν το κόστος τον κατασκευών από 30 μέχρι και 90% αυξάνοντας ταυτόχρονα την αντισεισμική θωράκιση κατά 300% από ότι είναι σήμερα.
Υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις 
Η δική μου DSC01365.jpg και οι άλλες...bed-trap.jpg4927319291_28a701c311.jpgballon-home8.jpg

----------

johnpats (03-05-16)

----------


## Spark

> Όχι δεν σε συμφέρει. Οι σχεδιαζόμενες κατασκευές με τις προδιαγραφές της ευρεσιτεχνίας ρίχνουν το κόστος τον κατασκευών από 30 μέχρι και 90% αυξάνοντας ταυτόχρονα την αντισεισμική θωράκιση κατά 300% από ότι είναι σήμερα.
> Υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις 
> Η δική μου DSC01365.jpg και οι άλλες...bed-trap.jpg4927319291_28a701c311.jpgballon-home8.jpg



για την δικη σου αντισεισμικη κατασκευή θα πρεπει να φτιαξω σπίτι απο την αρχή. λιγοι εχουν τα λεφτα για να το κανουν.
αντε βρες τους, αυτοι που εχουν λεφτα φευγουν απο την ελλαδα και ερχονται αυτοι που δεν εχουν.
αν ειναι να φτιάξω σπίτι προτιμω την μεθοδο των ινδιάνων, κανω ενα τίπι και δεν πληρωνω και εφορία, μαγκας...

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχει και το τροχόσπιτο  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64216Θέλω να σας κάνω μία ερώτηση σαν ιδικοί που είστε. Η φωτογραφία δείχνει ένα τρόπο παραγωγής ενέργειας. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64214
> Έχουν τοποθετήσει μόνο μία φτερωτή. Γιατί δεν τοποθετούν 10 εν σειρά? Δεν θα έπαιρναν περισσότερη ενέργεια?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64215



Παπαριές είναι αυτά!
Αν δεν υπάρχει καζανάκι να πάρεις αρκετή ενέργεια όπως ο Ζωγράφος, δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά!
Επίσης εναλλακτικά κρεμάς και μια ζάντα δίπλα στη λεκάνη, τραβάς το σχοινί την ώρα που χέζεις και ΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ μια ενέργεια!
Την καλημέρα μου στη Νιό! 
Μας έλειψες βρε Γιάννη!  :Wink:

----------


## seismic

> Παπαριές είναι αυτά!
> Αν δεν υπάρχει καζανάκι να πάρεις αρκετή ενέργεια όπως ο Ζωγράφος, δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά!
> Επίσης εναλλακτικά κρεμάς και μια ζάντα δίπλα στη λεκάνη, τραβάς το σχοινί την ώρα που χέζεις και ΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ μια ενέργεια!
> Την καλημέρα μου στη Νιό! 
> Μας έλειψες βρε Γιάννη!



 Χα χα ωραίος ο Giwrgos!
*Ερωτήσεις*
Αν σε ένα κανάλι τοποθετήσω 20 ανεμοστρόβιλους και δημιουργήσω διαφορά δυναμικού στα δύο άκρα τι πιστεύεται ότι θα συμβεί?
1) Θα δουλέψει ο ένας μόνο?
2) θα δουλέψουν μερικοί?
3) θα δουλέψουν όλοι?
4) Αν δουλέψουν όλοι θα έχουμε την ίδια ταχύτητα περιστροφής και έργου σε όλους τους ανεμοστρόβιλους ή θα έχουμε διαφορετική ταχύτητα περιστροφής στον κάθε ένα?

----------


## vasilllis

με αυτα που εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα,δεν θα εκπλαγω αν γυρισουν με εικοσαπλασιο εργο

----------


## seismic

Παιδιά έκανα το πείραμα. Θέλω να δω πόσοι από εσάς θα βρείτε τι έγινε με τους ανεμιστήρες.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

Τι μας νοιάζει μωρέ, μήπως θα το φτιάξει κανείς εδώ?

----------


## seismic

> Τι μας νοιάζει μωρέ, μήπως θα το φτιάξει κανείς εδώ?



Αν σας πω τα αποτελέσματα θα δεις τι θα γίνει....  :Lol: 
Αν δεν σας τα πω... τότε θα το κατασκευάσετε όλοι.  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι θα τρέξουμε.

----------


## Thansavv

Ιωάννη τι εννοείς με το "διαφορά δυναμικού" ? Οι ανεμιστήρες θα γυρνάνε ελεύθερα ή θα παίζουν το ρόλο ανεμογεννήτριας?
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλεις μια αντλία νερού  ισχύος π.χ. 100W και να βάλεις στην εξαγωγή της 10 Zograficious υδροστρόβιλους και να πάρεις συνολική ηλ. ενέργεια
ισχύος περισσότερη από 100W?

----------


## seismic

> Ιωάννη τι εννοείς με το "διαφορά δυναμικού" ? Οι ανεμιστήρες θα γυρνάνε ελεύθερα ή θα παίζουν το ρόλο ανεμογεννήτριας?
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλεις μια αντλία νερού  ισχύος π.χ. 100W και να βάλεις στην εξαγωγή της 10 Zograficious υδροστρόβιλους και να πάρεις συνολική ηλ. ενέργεια
> ισχύος περισσότερη από 100W?



  Στο νερό δεν ξέρω.... για τον αέρα λέω ... τι μπορεί να κάνει ένα απέραντο βενζινάδικο πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας.

----------


## manolena

> Παιδιά έκανα το πείραμα. Θέλω να δω πόσοι από εσάς θα βρείτε τι έγινε με τους ανεμιστήρες.



Η κλίμακα του πειράματος, ποιά είναι, αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## seismic

> Η κλίμακα του πειράματος, ποιά είναι, αν επιτρέπεται;



 20 ανεμιστήρες για Η/Υ διαμέτρου φτερωτής  8 cm σε αγωγό 1,1 μέτρου με την ηλεκτρική σκούπα να κάνει στεγανή αναρρόφηση από την μία πλευρά. Ο αγωγός έχει στο πάνω του μέρος  γυαλί για να ελέγχω τι γίνετε μέσα.

----------


## manolena

Το flowrate αέρα αναρρόφησης της ηλεκτρικής σκούπας δηλαδή, είναι συγκρίσιμο αναλογικά με τη μη βεβιασμένη κυκλοφορία αέρα στο υπο κανονική κλίμακα μοντέλο;

----------


## lepouras

άρα με 20 ανεμιστήρες(να υποθέσω χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδό τους) και με μια σκούπα να ρουφάει τότε και 30 να έβαζες θα σου δούλευαν όλοι. κάνε το ίδιο με 20 *τροποποιημένους ανεμιστήρες*(ώστε να μπορούν να παράγουν ενέργεια ) και να τους βάλεις το μέγιστο φορτίο που μπορούν να τροφοδοτήσουν στην άκρη(έστω αυτά τα mA που αναγράφουν ως είσοδο) και αντί για ηλεκτρική σκούπα βάλε ένα ανεμιστήρα από Η/Υ να ρουφάει(άντε αυτόν βάλε τον 12άρι). περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## seismic

> Το flowrate αέρα αναρρόφησης της ηλεκτρικής σκούπας δηλαδή, είναι συγκρίσιμο αναλογικά με τη μη βεβιασμένη κυκλοφορία αέρα στο υπο κανονική κλίμακα μοντέλο;



Δημιούργησα τυρβώδη ροή του αέρα.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Λίγη θεωρία.

Ο βαθμός απόδοσης Cp που χαρακτηρίζει τους ανεμοκινητήρες και που ονομάζεται και συντελεστής ισχύος ορίζεται ως 

*Cp = P / (1/2 * ρ * V3 * A)*  

όπου *Ρ* η ισχύς που αποδίδεται από τον ενεμοκινητήρα ως προς την ισχύ που έχει ο άνεμος ταχύτητας *V* (στον τύπο είναι στην τρίτη δύναμη) και που περνάει από τον ανεμοκινητήρα μετωπικής επιφάνειας *Α*. Το *ρ* είναι η πυκνότητα του αέρα.

Ας  πούμε ότι ένας καλός ανεμοκινητήρας έχει απόδοση περίπου 0,5. Αυτό  σημαίνει ότι πίσω από αυτόν η ροή του αέρα (ή όποιου άλλου ρευστού) έχει  χάσει τη μισή ενέργεια. Άντε να δουλέψει άλλος ένας στη σειρά.

----------


## seismic

> άρα με 20 ανεμιστήρες(να υποθέσω χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδό τους) και με μια σκούπα να ρουφάει τότε και 30 να έβαζες θα σου δούλευαν όλοι. κάνε το ίδιο με 20 *τροποποιημένους ανεμιστήρες*(ώστε να μπορούν να παράγουν ενέργεια ) και να τους βάλεις το μέγιστο φορτίο που μπορούν να τροφοδοτήσουν στην άκρη(έστω αυτά τα mA που αναγράφουν ως είσοδο) και αντί για ηλεκτρική σκούπα βάλε ένα ανεμιστήρα από Η/Υ να ρουφάει(άντε αυτόν βάλε τον 12άρι). περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα.



Ένας ανεμιστήρας όταν παίρνει ρεύμα το μετατρέπει σε μηχανική ενέργεια. Όταν του δίνεις μηχανική ενέργεια το μετατρέπει σε ηλεκτρισμό. Οπότε φορτίο υπάρχει και στα ανεμιστηράκια. ( 0,10 Α )  κανένας δεν με ρώτησε κάτι το πολύ βασικό που φανερώνει ότι έλυσα το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα.
Με τι σειρά το ένα μετά το άλλο άρχισαν να γυρίζουν, γιατί έγινε αυτό και αν είχαν όλα τις ίδιες στροφές.
Και 20000 ανεμιστηράκια να βάλω πάλη το ίδιο θα γινόταν.

----------


## manolena

> Ένας ανεμιστήρας όταν παίρνει ρεύμα το μετατρέπει σε μηχανική ενέργεια. Όταν του δίνεις μηχανική ενέργεια το μετατρέπει σε ηλεκτρισμό.



Υπάρχει κάποια σχετική συνάρτηση που να αποδεικνύει οτι το πρώτο σκέλος της παραπάνω υπόθεσης είναι -αν όχι ίσο- παραπλήσιο τουλάχιστον με το δεύτερο ώστε ο βαθμός απόδοσης να είναι ικανοποιητικά υψηλός;

----------


## seismic

> Υπάρχει κάποια σχετική συνάρτηση που να αποδεικνύει οτι το πρώτο σκέλος της παραπάνω υπόθεσης είναι -αν όχι ίσο- παραπλήσιο τουλάχιστον με το δεύτερο ώστε ο βαθμός απόδοσης να είναι ικανοποιητικά υψηλός;



 Το άκουσα σε μια εκπομπή στο Ζούγκλα που το είπε ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος. Αν θέλετε όμως μπορώ να δώσω την δική μου εξήγηση.

----------


## leosedf

Μάστορα αν το αντισεισμικό σου είναι τόσο καλό όσο και η καπνοδόχος άσε, θα μείνω σε τέντα.  :Lol:

----------

vasilllis (24-04-16)

----------


## Thansavv

> Ένας ανεμιστήρας όταν παίρνει ρεύμα το μετατρέπει σε μηχανική ενέργεια. Όταν του δίνεις μηχανική ενέργεια το μετατρέπει σε ηλεκτρισμό. *Οπότε φορτίο υπάρχει και στα ανεμιστηράκια*. ( 0,10 Α )  κανένας δεν με ρώτησε κάτι το πολύ βασικό που φανερώνει ότι *έλυσα το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα*.
> Με τι σειρά το ένα μετά το άλλο άρχισαν να γυρίζουν, γιατί έγινε αυτό και αν είχαν όλα τις ίδιες στροφές.
> Και 20000 ανεμιστηράκια να βάλω πάλη το ίδιο θα γινόταν.



Ιωάννη αν τα καλωδιάκια του ανεμιστήρα είναι στον αέρα τότε δεν υπάρχει ηλ. φορτίο. Τι απόσταση έχει το ένα ανεμιστηράκι από το άλλο? 
Έλυσες το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα?

----------


## lepouras

΄Κύριε Γιάννη θα σας έλεγα να παραμείνετε σε αυτό που φτιάξατε και κερδίσατε κάποια εκτίμηση. χωρίς να θέλω να σας προσβάλω αλλά αν συνεχίσετε θα την χάσετε.

----------


## lepouras

> Το άκουσα σε μια εκπομπή στο Ζούγκλα που το είπε ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος. Αν θέλετε όμως μπορώ να δώσω την δική μου εξήγηση.



χμμμμμμμμμμμ μάλιστα. ο Ζωγράφος είχε την καταπληκτική ιδέα μα το καζανάκι και αυτοί όλοι οι μ@λ@κες στα υδροηλεκτρικά πάνε και βάζουνε μια τουρμπίνα σε κάθε αγωγό. δεν βάζουν οι βλάκες καμιά 100αρια(τη λέω 100? 100.000 καλύτερα) στην σειρά με έναν αγωγό να λύνουν το πρόβλημα της χώρας (πιάς χώρας του πλανήτη)και να χεστούν και στο τάλαρο από την τσάμπα ενέργεια αφού θα χαλάνε σε ένα αγωγό το νερό και όχι σε 2-3-4-5............. πάλι χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω αλλά η απόδοση του σεβασμού που κέρδισες είχε απώλειες 50%. σε βλέπω να ψάχνεις το αεικίνητο και με απόδοση 0% κέρδος σε ότι σεβασμό θαυμασμό κέρδισες.

----------


## seismic

> Μάστορα αν το αντισεισμικό σου είναι τόσο καλό όσο και η καπνοδόχος άσε, θα μείνω σε τέντα.



Μείνε όπου θέλεις. Ο αέρας έχει μία σταθερή πίεση 1 ατμόσφαιρα = 10670 kg / m2 Αν ένα ισχυρό μηχάνημα το οποίο να μην επιτρέπει την πέδηση ( επαναφορά ) που αέρα από το ίδιο στόμιο αναρρόφησης ( όχι ανεμιστηράκια ) αναρροφά από την μία μεριά τότε συμβαίνει το εξής.  Αρχίζουν να δουλεύουν από την άλλη μεριά της εισόδου αέρα τα πρώτα δύο ανεμιστηράκια. Μετά 2 δευτερόλεπτα το τρίτο μετά δύο δευτερόλεπτα το τέταρτο μέχρι και το δέκατο ανεμιστηράκι συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Μετά τα άλλα 10 τίποτα...?
Μετά 2 με 3 λεπτά αρχίζει να δουλεύει το 11 μετά το 12 και στο τέλος όλα με την ίδιο ταχύτητα στροφών όλα μαζί. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό? Θέλω πρώτα την γνώμη σας και μετά θα πω την δική μου.

----------


## seismic

> χμμμμμμμμμμμ μάλιστα. ο Ζωγράφος είχε την καταπληκτική ιδέα μα το καζανάκι και αυτοί όλοι οι μ@λ@κες στα υδροηλεκτρικά πάνε και βάζουνε μια τουρμπίνα σε κάθε αγωγό. δεν βάζουν οι βλάκες καμιά 100αρια(τη λέω 100? 100.000 καλύτερα) στην σειρά με έναν αγωγό να λύνουν το πρόβλημα της χώρας (πιάς χώρας του πλανήτη)και να χεστούν και στο τάλαρο από την τσάμπα ενέργεια αφού θα χαλάνε σε ένα αγωγό το νερό και όχι σε 2-3-4-5............. πάλι χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω αλλά η απόδοση του σεβασμού που κέρδισες είχε απώλειες 50%. σε βλέπω να ψάχνεις το αεικίνητο και με απόδοση 0% κέρδος σε ότι σεβασμό θαυμασμό κέρδισες.



Το ξεπέρασα το αεικίνητο. Δίνεις Α ενέργεια παίρνεις όλο το αλφάβητο και βάλε! Δεν θα με αφήσουν να το κάνω και το δείνω ελεύθερα στον κόσμο...

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Μείνε όπου θέλεις. Ο αέρας έχει μία σταθερή πίεση 1 ατμόσφαιρα = 10670 kg / m2 Αν ένα ισχυρό μηχάνημα το οποίο να μην επιτρέπει την πέδηση ( επαναφορά ) που αέρα από το ίδιο στόμιο αναρρόφησης ( όχι ανεμιστηράκια ) αναρροφά από την μία μεριά τότε συμβαίνει το εξής.  Αρχίζουν να δουλεύουν από την άλλη μεριά της εισόδου αέρα τα πρώτα δύο ανεμιστηράκια. Μετά 2 δευτερόλεπτα το τρίτο μετά δύο δευτερόλεπτα το τέταρτο μέχρι και το δέκατο ανεμιστηράκι συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Μετά τα άλλα 10 τίποτα...?
> Μετά 2 με 3 λεπτά αρχίζει να δουλεύει το 11 μετά το 12 και στο τέλος όλα με την ίδιο ταχύτητα στροφών όλα μαζί. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό? Θέλω πρώτα την γνώμη σας και μετά θα πω την δική μου.



1. Ο αέρας δεν έχει σταθερή πίεση. Έχει την στατική πίεση της μιας ατμόσφαιρας που αναφέρεις και τη δυναμική πίεση από την εξαναγκασμένη ροή.

2. Την ταχύτητα των στροφών πώς τη μέτρησες;

----------


## lepouras

> Το ξεπέρασα το αεικίνητο. Δίνεις Α ενέργεια παίρνεις όλο το αλφάβητο και βάλε! Δεν θα με αφήσουν να το κάνω και το δείνω ελεύθερα στον κόσμο...



χμμμμμμμμμμμμ άντε για. μάλλον λύθηκε η απορία γιατί κανένας δεν ασχολείτε και με την άλλη εφεύρεση. άντε καλό τσάμπα ρεύμα.

----------

vasilllis (24-04-16)

----------


## lepouras

> 2. Την ταχύτητα των στροφών πώς τη μέτρησες;



καλά ρωτάς τώρα? αφού το είπε ο ζωγράφος. θέλει και μέτρημα? αυτά είναι για τους βλάκες.

----------


## seismic

> 1. Ο αέρας δεν έχει σταθερή πίεση. Έχει την στατική πίεση της μιας ατμόσφαιρας που αναφέρεις και τη δυναμική πίεση από την εξαναγκασμένη ροή.
> 
> 2. Την ταχύτητα των στροφών πώς τη μέτρησες;



 Η ταχύτητα φαίνεται από τα περιστρεφόμενα γράμματα. 
Ο αέρας έχει διαφορετική πίεση στο Έβερεστ 1/3 από ότι έχει στην θάλασσα. Αρχικά δούλεψαν τα πρώτα και στην μέση σταμάτησαν. Μετά όμως η τυρβώδη ροή των πρώτων δημιούργησε την απαιτούμενη πίεση να δουλέψουν τα υπόλοιπα. Είναι σαν να έχεις μια καρέκλα και να της κόβεις τα πόδια αλλά αυτή να διατηρεί το ίδιο βάρος και το ίδιο μήκος.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Αν ένα ισχυρό μηχάνημα το οποίο να μην επιτρέπει την πέδηση ( επαναφορά ) που αέρα από το ίδιο στόμιο αναρρόφησης ( όχι ανεμιστηράκια ) αναρροφά από την μία μεριά τότε συμβαίνει το εξής.  Αρχίζουν να δουλεύουν από την άλλη μεριά της εισόδου αέρα τα πρώτα δύο ανεμιστηράκια. Μετά 2 δευτερόλεπτα το τρίτο μετά δύο δευτερόλεπτα το τέταρτο μέχρι και το δέκατο ανεμιστηράκι συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Μετά τα άλλα 10 τίποτα...?
> Μετά 2 με 3 λεπτά αρχίζει να δουλεύει το 11 μετά το 12 και στο τέλος όλα με την ίδιο ταχύτητα στροφών όλα μαζί. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό? Θέλω πρώτα την γνώμη σας και μετά θα πω την δική μου.



Θα σου πω τη δική μου.

Όταν αρχίζει η εξαναγκασμένη ροή του αέρα μέσα στη σήραγγα (αυτό που έφτιαξες είναι κάτι σαν αεροδυναμική σήραγγα) όλοι οι ανεμιστήρες είναι ακίνητοι. Πίσω από τον πρώτο ανεμιστήρα η ροή του αέρα είναι τυρβώδης που σημαίνει ότι όση ενέργεια περισσεύει καταναλώνεται στους στροβιλισμούς του ρευστού. Καθώς ο πρώτος ανεμιστήρας αρχίζει να γυρίζει η ροή πίσω από αυτόν εξομαλύνεται κάπως και περισσεύει αρκετή ενέργεια για τον επόμενο. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τους υπόλοιπους και για τον λόγο αυτό παρατηρείς τη χρονική καθυστέρηση. Στους τελευταίους η ενέργεια του ρευστού είναι πολύ μικρή και μετά βίας μπορεί να υπερβεί την τριβή ώστε να τους γυρίσει.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Η ταχύτητα φαίνεται από τα περιστρεφόμενα γράμματα. 
> Ο αέρας έχει διαφορετική πίεση στο Έβερεστ 1/3 από ότι έχει στην θάλασσα. Αρχικά δούλεψαν τα πρώτα και στην μέση σταμάτησαν. Μετά όμως η τυρβώδη ροή των πρώτων δημιούργησε την απαιτούμενη πίεση να δουλέψουν τα υπόλοιπα. Είναι σαν να έχεις μια καρέκλα και να της κόβεις τα πόδια αλλά αυτή να διατηρεί το ίδιο βάρος και το ίδιο μήκος.




Ναι εφόσον αντί για μάτια έχεις στροβοσκόπια.

*Η τυρβώδης ροή έχει ακριβώς τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Καταστρέφει (καταναλώνει ενέργεια)*.

Για να σου το εξηγήσω καλύτερα. Η τυρβώδης ροή ουσιαστικά εξουδετερώνει τη δυναμική πίεση του ρευστού και έτσι στην περιοχή εμπρός και στην περιοχή πίσω από τον ανεμιστήρα υπάρχει μόνο η στατική είτε είναι 1 ατμόσφαιρα, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Για τον λόγο αυτό δεν υπάρχει περιστροφή.

Πιστεύω ότι είσαι έξυπνος άνθρωπος. Καλοπροαίρετα σου προτείνω να αφήσεις το θέμα.

----------


## seismic

> Θα σου πω τη δική μου.
> 
> Όταν αρχίζει η εξαναγκασμένη ροή του αέρα μέσα στη σήραγγα (αυτό που έφτιαξες είναι κάτι σαν αεροδυναμική σήραγγα) όλοι οι ανεμιστήρες είναι ακίνητοι. Πίσω από τον πρώτο ανεμιστήρα η ροή του αέρα είναι τυρβώδης που σημαίνει ότι όση ενέργεια περισσεύει καταναλώνεται στους στροβιλισμούς του ρευστού. Καθώς ο πρώτος ανεμιστήρας αρχίζει να γυρίζει η ροή πίσω από αυτόν εξομαλύνεται κάπως και περισσεύει αρκετή ενέργεια για τον επόμενο. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τους υπόλοιπους και για τον λόγο αυτό παρατηρείς τη χρονική καθυστέρηση. Στους τελευταίους η ενέργεια του ρευστού είναι πολύ μικρή και μετά βίας μπορεί να υπερβεί την τριβή ώστε να τους γυρίσει.



Όχι όλοι έχουν τον ίδιο αριθμό περιστροφών είτε έβαλα 1 είτε έβαλα 20 Το δοκίμασα και αυτό.

----------


## seismic

> Ναι εφόσον αντί για μάτια έχεις στροβοσκόπια.
> 
> *Η τυρβώδης ροή έχει ακριβώς τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Καταστρέφει (καταναλώνει ενέργεια)*.



Τότε τα Αεροπλάνα πως πετούν?
ο πρώτος που αρχίζει να δουλεύει δεν είναι αυτός που είναι κοντά στο στόμιο της σκούπας αλλά είναι ο τελευταίος στην εισαγωγή αέρα.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Τότε τα Αεροπλάνα πως πετούν?



Αυτό είναι ολόκληρη διάλεξη. Βασικά στοιχεία για το πώς λειτουργεί η αεροτομή (η πτέρυγα δηλαδή) μπορείς να βρεις στο διαδίκτυο. Θα σου πώ μόνο αυτό: *Όταν η ροή γίνει τυρβώδης γύρω από την πτέρυγα, τα αεροπλάνα ΠΕΦΤΟΥΝ*.

(Και οι κινητήρες επίσης παθαίνουν compressor stall).

----------

CybEng (25-04-16), 

picdev (27-04-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μείνε όπου θέλεις. Ο αέρας έχει μία σταθερή πίεση 1 ατμόσφαιρα = 10670 kg / m2 Αν ένα ισχυρό μηχάνημα το οποίο να μην επιτρέπει την πέδηση ( επαναφορά ) που αέρα από το ίδιο στόμιο αναρρόφησης ( όχι ανεμιστηράκια ) αναρροφά από την μία μεριά τότε συμβαίνει το εξής. Αρχίζουν να δουλεύουν από την άλλη μεριά της εισόδου αέρα τα πρώτα δύο ανεμιστηράκια. Μετά 2 δευτερόλεπτα το τρίτο μετά δύο δευτερόλεπτα το τέταρτο μέχρι και το δέκατο ανεμιστηράκι συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Μετά τα άλλα 10 τίποτα...?
> Μετά 2 με 3 λεπτά αρχίζει να δουλεύει το 11 μετά το 12 και στο τέλος όλα με την ίδιο ταχύτητα στροφών όλα μαζί. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό? Θέλω πρώτα την γνώμη σας και μετά θα πω την δική μου.



Ούτε και εγώ αμφιβάλω ότι θα γυρίσουν όλα στο τέλος με την ίδια ταχύτητα στροφών . Όμως από ότι κατάλαβα αναφέρεσαι σε δοκιμή εκτός φορτίου για τον κάθε ανεμιστήρα . (ή κατάλαβα λάθος?) 
Επομένως ήδη με τα ανεμιστηράκια εκτός φορτίου παρατηρείς μια σοβαρή παρεμπόδιση . Σκέψου τώρα τι έχει να γίνει θέτοντας τα ίδια ανεμιστηράκια υπό φορτίο. (για να το θέσω πιο απλά , ας πάρουμε το δυναμό ποδηλάτου . αυτό όσο είναι κομπλαρισμένο στην ρόδα του ποδηλάτου αλλά δεν υπάρχει φορτίο , βλέπουμε το δυναμό να γυρίζει ανεμπόδιστα , όμως υπό φορτίο θα βαρύνει το πηδάλι ) . Άρα υπό φορτίο ο κάθε ανεμιστήρας θα παρεμποδίζει τον κάθε επόμενο ανεμιστήρα αυξητικά και προσθετικά . Επομένως και το σύνολο της ροής .

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Τότε τα Αεροπλάνα πως πετούν?
> ο πρώτος που αρχίζει να δουλεύει δεν είναι αυτός που είναι κοντά στο στόμιο της σκούπας αλλά είναι ο τελευταίος στην εισαγωγή αέρα.



Ο πρώτος που αρχίζει να γυρίζει θα πρέπει να είναι ο πρώτος στο μέτωπο της ροής του ρευστού.

----------


## seismic

> Ούτε και εγώ αμφιβάλω ότι θα γυρίσουν όλα στο τέλος με την ίδια ταχύτητα στροφών . Όμως από ότι κατάλαβα αναφέρεσαι σε δοκιμή εκτός φορτίου για τον κάθε ανεμιστήρα . (ή κατάλαβα λάθος?) 
> Επομένως ήδη με τα ανεμιστηράκια εκτός φορτίου παρατηρείς μια σοβαρή παρεμπόδιση . Σκέψου τώρα τι έχει να γίνει θέτοντας τα ίδια ανεμιστηράκια υπό φορτίο. (για να το θέσω πιο απλά , ας πάρουμε το δυναμό ποδηλάτου . αυτό όσο είναι κομπλαρισμένο στην ρόδα του ποδηλάτου αλλά δεν υπάρχει φορτίο , βλέπουμε το δυναμό να γυρίζει ανεμπόδιστα , όμως υπό φορτίο θα βαρύνει το πηδάλι ) . Άρα υπό φορτίο ο κάθε ανεμιστήρας θα παρεμποδίζει τον κάθε επόμενο ανεμιστήρα αυξητικά και προσθετικά . Επομένως και το σύνολο της ροής .



Εγώ πιστεύω το άλλο. Η πίεση του αέρα είναι τρομερή και προέρχεται από το βάρος του. Εξισώνεται όμως κάθε μία πίεση όταν υπάρχει η ίδια δυναμική αντίδραση από την άλλη. Για τον λόγο αυτόν δεν την εσθανόμαστε. Αν μπορέσουμε να αφαιρέσουμε ένα μέρος του αέρα από την μία πλευρά του σωλήνα τότε η άλλη πλευρά σπρώχνει προς το κενό που δημιουργήσαμε. Αν αυτή η σωλήνα είχε να κάνει με ένα δοχείο πεπιεσμένου αέρα θα έχανε την ισχύ της σταδιακά όσο μειωνόταν η πίεση του δοχείου. Στην ατμόσφαιρα όμως λόγο του όγκου της η πίεση παραμένει σταθερή 1 ατμόσφαιρα.... άσχετα το εάν ο αέρας προχωρήσει μέσα στο σωλήνα 1 μέτρο ή 10000 μέτρα. Οπότε η πίεση από την είσοδο του σωλήνα παραμένει σταθερή αρκεί εμείς να φροντίζουμε να μην εξισωθεί η πίεση του μπροστινού και του πίσω μέρους του αγωγού.
Για αυτό είπα αρχικά ότι είναι σαν να έχουμε ένα τεράστιο βενζινάδικο από πάνω μας.

----------


## seismic

> Ο πρώτος που αρχίζει να γυρίζει θα πρέπει να είναι ο πρώτος στο μέτωπο της ροής του ρευστού.



 Όλοι οι ανεμιστήρες κοίταζαν την αναρρόφηση.
ο κώλος τους την είσοδο. Αυτός που δούλεψε πρώτος ήταν αυτός στην είσοδο του αέρα.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εγώ πιστεύω το άλλο. Η πίεση του αέρα είναι τρομερή και προέρχεται από το βάρος του. Εξισώνεται όμως κάθε μία πίεση όταν υπάρχει η ίδια δυναμική αντίδραση από την άλλη. Για τον λόγο αυτόν δεν την εσθανόμαστε. Αν μπορέσουμε να αφαιρέσουμε ένα μέρος του αέρα από την μία πλευρά του σωλήνα τότε η άλλη πλευρά σπρώχνει προς το κενό που δημιουργήσαμε. Αν αυτή η σωλήνα είχε να κάνει με ένα δοχείο πεπιεσμένου αέρα θα έχανε την ισχύ της σταδιακά όσο μειωνόταν η πίεση του δοχείου.



Ας πούμε ότι μέχρις εδώ είναι περίπου σωστά.




> Στην ατμόσφαιρα όμως λόγο του όγκου της η πίεση παραμένει σταθερή 1 ατμόσφαιρα



Όχι, υπάρχουν βαρομετρικά χαμηλά και βαρομετρικά υψηλά και γι' αυτό υπάρχουν και οι άνεμοι.




> .... άσχετα το εάν ο αέρας προχωρήσει μέσα στο σωλήνα 1 μέτρο ή 10000 μέτρα.



Δοκίμασες ποτέ να αναπνεύσεις μέσα από ένα λάστιχο ποτίσματος 10 μέτρα ας πούμε;




> Οπότε η πίεση από την είσοδο του σωλήνα παραμένει σταθερή αρκεί εμείς να φροντίζουμε να μην εξισωθεί η πίεση του μπροστινού και του πίσω μέρους του αγωγού.



Αυτό ακριβώς κάνεις με την ηλεκτρική σκούπα δίνοντας όμως ενέργεια στον κινητήρα της. Στη φύση πώς θα το κάνεις αυτό;


Edit: Για να μη γράφω άλλο post. Ο πρώτος που γύρισε ήταν ο πρώτος στη ροή του αέρα *και φυσικά γύρισε ανάποδα* αφού ήταν τοποθετημένος ανάποδα (γιατί αν μου πεις ότι γύρισε και σωστά εγώ ζητάω οικειοθελώς μόνιμο ban από τους διαχειριστές)

----------


## manolena

Σαν να λέμε: Αν χώσουμε μια σωλήνα μήκους 11 χιλιομέτρων στην τάφρο των Μαριανών  και ελεύθερο στην επιφάνεια στον Ειρηνικό, γιατί η πίεση σε εκείνο το βάθος δεν κάνει το νερό να ξεπηδάει απο το σωλήνα στην επιφάνεια;

----------

CybEng (25-04-16)

----------


## seismic

> Ας πούμε ότι μέχρις εδώ είναι περίπου σωστά.
> 
> Όχι, υπάρχουν βαρομετριά χαμηλά και βαρομετρικά υψηλά και γι' αυτό υπάρχουν και οι άνεμοι.
> 
> Δοκίμασες ποτέ να αναπνεύσεις μέσα από ένα λάστιχο ποτίσματος 10 μέτρα ας πούμε;
> 
> Αυτό ακριβώς κάνεις με την ηλεκτρική σκούπα δίνοντας όμως ενέργεια στον κινητήρα της. Στη φύση πώς θα το κάνεις αυτό;
> 
> 
> Edit: Για να μη γράφω άλλο post. Ο πρώτος που γύρισε ήταν ο πρώτος στη ροή του αέρα *και φυσικά γύρισε ανάποδα* αφού ήταν τοποθετημένος ανάποδα (γιατί αν μου πεις ότι γύρισε και σωστά εγώ ζητάω οικειοθελώς μόνιμο ban από τους διαχειριστές)



 Αυτό που γίνετε στην ατμόσφαιρα το κάνω εγώ ελεγχόμενο μέσα στον αγωγό. Πραγματικά η ατμοσφαιρική πίεση διαφέρει διότι η θερμοκρασία αυξάνει τον όγκο  του αέρα. Όταν ο ήλιος ζεσταίνει την Ελλάδα περισσότερο από ότι ζεσταίνει την Αγγλία τότε ο αέρας στην Ελλάδα ανεβαίνει ψιλά και η διαφορά δυναμικού που έχει με την Αγγλία δημιουργεί τον αέρα. Το ίδιο κάναμε και εμείς ελεγχόμενα.

----------


## seismic

> Σαν να λέμε: Αν χώσουμε μια σωλήνα μήκους 11 χιλιομέτρων στην τάφρο των Μαριανών  και ελεύθερο στην επιφάνεια στον Ειρηνικό, γιατί η πίεση σε εκείνο το βάθος δεν κάνει το νερό να ξεπηδάει απο το σωλήνα στην επιφάνεια;



 Διότι μέσα στην σωλήνα η πίεση θα είναι μεν μεγάλη αλλά όταν γεμίσει θα γίνει η ίδια με την θάλασσα που είναι από έξω από τον σωλήνα. Μέχρι όμως να γεμίσει θα παράγει έργο. Εδώ έχουμε το βάρος της θάλασσας να πιέζει τον σωλήνα. Η πίεση του αέρα είναι η ίδια μέσα στο σωλήνα και στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.

----------


## Spark

οποιος ειναι μαγκας να φτιαξει ενα λειτουργικό μοντέλο για να πάρει τις απαντήσεις και τις μετρήσεις που θέλει.
ότι γραφουν εδω ειναι διχως όφελος για να τρολαρουν και να το παιζουν γνωστες...

----------


## manolena

> Αρχικά δούλεψαν τα πρώτα και στην μέση σταμάτησαν. Μετά όμως η τυρβώδη ροή των πρώτων δημιούργησε την απαιτούμενη πίεση να δουλέψουν τα υπόλοιπα.



Επειδή η δουλειά μου είναι τέτοια που πρέπει να ασχολούμαι συνεχώς για να βελτιώσω φαινόμενα τυρβώδους ροής η οποία είναι ανεπιθύμητη σε αεροσκάφη σταθερών και περιστρεφομένων πτερύγων,
δηλώνω πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ουδεμία να σας είναι χρήσιμη σε κάτι, αγαπητέ. Η αποκόλληση της οριακής στοιβάδας αέρα (stall) σε άνω κυρτή επιφάνεια πτερυγίου με συνέπεια την μη ταυτόχρονη
έξοδό της με την ροή της κάτω κυρτής επιφάνειας, δημιουργεί δραματικές καταπονήσεις στην αεροτομή με συνέπειες πολύ δυσάρεστες στην συνολική της λειτουργία, είτε αυτή είναι σχετικά σταθερή ή κινούμενη
ως προς τον άνεμο. 

Θεωρία Πτήσεως.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Αυτό που γίνετε στην ατμόσφαιρα το κάνω εγώ ελεγχόμενο μέσα στον αγωγό. Πραγματικά η ατμοσφαιρική πίεση διαφέρει διότι η θερμοκρασία αυξάνει τον όγκο  του αέρα. Όταν ο ήλιος ζεσταίνει την Ελλάδα περισσότερο από ότι ζεσταίνει την Αγγλία τότε ο αέρας στην Ελλάδα ανεβαίνει ψιλά και η διαφορά δυναμικού που έχει με την Αγγλία δημιουργεί τον αέρα. Το ίδιο κάναμε και εμείς ελεγχόμενα.



Ετσι γίνεται αλλά σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μεταξύ του ισημερινού και των πόλων. Για να γίνει αυτό όμως απαιτούνται τεράστια ποσά ενέργειας από τον ήλιο. Για να το κάνεις αυτό σε γήινη κλίμακα (μέσα σε ένα σωλήνα για παράδειγμα) θα πρέπει να ξοδέψεις επίσης ενέργεια *που πάντα θα είναι περισσότερη από αυτή που θα πάρεις*.

----------


## manolena

Κάτι off topic:

Επειδή το έργο με τις τρολλιές και τα διάφορα κάποιων που άλλοτε το έπαιζαν πανεπιστήμονες και υποστήριζαν παρανοϊκά πράγματα χωρίς καμμιά επιστημονική βάση το έχω ξαναδεί, δεν πρόκειται να συμμετάσχω άλλο σε αυτό το νήμα. Όποιος που γράφει εδώ γράφει χωρίς όφελος και το παίζει γνώστης, ας κολλήσει χαρτάκι με το όνομά του για να μη χαθεί και το copyright. Άιντε μπράβο.

----------


## seismic

> Ετσι γίνεται αλλά σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα. Δηλαδή για τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μεταξύ του ισημερινού και των πόλων. Για να γίνει αυτό όμως απαιτούνται τεράστια ποσά ενέργειας από τον ήλιο. Για να το κάνεις αυτό σε γήινη κλίμακα (μέσα σε ένα σωλήνα για παράδειγμα) θα πρέπει να ξοδέψεις επίσης ενέργεια *που πάντα θα είναι περισσότερη από αυτή που θα πάρεις*.



 Όχι λάθος και θα πω και το γιατί. Αν με μία μικρή ενέργεια αφαιρέσουμε ένα μέτρο αέρα από την μία άκρη του σωλήνα, *χωρίς όμως να επιτρέψουμε στον αέρα να μπει μέσα από την ίδια είσοδο που τον αφαιρέσαμε* τότε η πίεση του αέρα στο άλλο άκρο του σωλήνα θα σπρώξει σταθερά τον αέρα προς το κενό που δημιουργήσαμε κατά 1 μ. Άσχετα αν ο αγωγός είναι 1 μ ή 10 χιλιόμετρα. Αυτή η μετακίνηση του αέρα θα δώσει τόση πολύ ενέργεια όσες πιο πολλές φτερωτές τοποθετήσουμε στο πέρασμά του. Οπότε περισσότερη ενέργεια. Αν από τις 10000 φτερωτές οι εκατό γεμίζουν την μπαταρία που χρειαζόμαστε για να κινεί το μηχάνημα αναρρόφησης τότε οι άλλες 9900 φτερωτές θα παράγουν έξτρα ενέργεια.  :Smile: 
Ονομάζομαι Γιάννης Λυμπέρης του Νικολάου και εγώ λέω πρώτη φορά τα παραπάνω μετά από δική μου έρευνα. ( για το κοπιράιτ...) 24/4/2016

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Κάτι off topic:
> 
> Επειδή το έργο με τις τρολλιές και τα διάφορα κάποιων που άλλοτε το έπαιζαν πανεπιστήμονες και υποστήριζαν παρανοϊκά πράγματα χωρίς καμμιά επιστημονική βάση το έχω ξαναδεί, δεν πρόκειται να συμμετάσχω άλλο σε αυτό το νήμα. Όποιος που γράφει εδώ γράφει χωρίς όφελος και το παίζει γνώστης, ας κολλήσει χαρτάκι με το όνομά του για να μη χαθεί και το copyright. Άιντε μπράβο.



Μη θυμώνεις Μάνο.
Μπορεί κάποιοι να γράφουν κακοπροαίρετα, σκέψου όμως όλους αυτούς που διαβάζουν και θέλουν να μάθουν κάτι.

----------


## seismic

> Κάτι off topic:
> 
> Επειδή το έργο με τις τρολλιές και τα διάφορα κάποιων που άλλοτε το έπαιζαν πανεπιστήμονες και υποστήριζαν παρανοϊκά πράγματα χωρίς καμμιά επιστημονική βάση το έχω ξαναδεί, δεν πρόκειται να συμμετάσχω άλλο σε αυτό το νήμα. Όποιος που γράφει εδώ γράφει χωρίς όφελος και το παίζει γνώστης, ας κολλήσει χαρτάκι με το όνομά του για να μη χαθεί και το copyright. Άιντε μπράβο.



 Ότι λέω α) για το αντισεισμικό β) για αυτά που λέω τώρα... τα λέω για να με κρίνετε. Βλέπεις πολλούς να με πείθουν για το αντίθετο? Δεν λέω ότι έχω το αλάνθαστο την γνώμη μου λέω...
Τουλάχιστο για το αντισεισμικό το απέδειξα μόνος μου με συγκρίσιμα πειράματα. Δεν είμαι όποιος όποιος με τις δυνάμεις τα πάω υπέροχα!

----------


## manolena

Δεν τα γράφω για εσάς, για άλλον τα γράφω. Εσείς προσπαθείτε να αποδείξετε τα λεγόμενά σας με αυτά που πρεσβεύετε και θέτετε εαυτόν στην κρίση όλων, άλλοι γράφουν τα πυροτεχνήματά τους με επώνυμα χάρτινα ταμπελάκια
περιτυλιγμένα με χαρτί έρωτα και θετικής ενέργειας χυμού Motion.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Όχι λάθος και θα πω και το γιατί. Αν με μία μικρή  ενέργεια αφαιρέσουμε ένα μέτρο αέρα από την μία άκρη του σωλήνα, *χωρίς όμως να επιτρέψουμε στον αέρα να μπει μέσα από την ίδια είσοδο που τον αφαιρέσαμε* τότε  η πίεση του αέρα στο άλλο άκρο του σωλήνα θα σπρώξει σταθερά τον αέρα  προς το κενό που δημιουργήσαμε κατά 1 μ. Άσχετα αν ο αγωγός είναι 1 μ ή  10 χιλιόμετρα. Αυτή η μετακίνηση του αέρα θα δώσει τόση πολύ ενέργεια  όσες πιο πολλές φτερωτές τοποθετήσουμε στο πέρασμά του. Οπότε  περισσότερη ενέργεια. Αν από τις 10000 φτερωτές οι εκατό γεμίζουν την  μπαταρία που χρειαζόμαστε για να κινεί το μηχάνημα αναρρόφησης τότε οι  άλλες 9900 φτερωτές θα παράγουν έξτρα ενέργεια. 
> Ονομάζομαι Γιάννης Λυμπέρης του Νικολάου και εγώ λέω πρώτη φορά τα  παραπάνω μετά από δική μου έρευνα. ( για το κοπιράιτ...)



Ο Επίμονος Κηπουρός.

Όχι φίλε Γιάννη. Όσες φτερωτές και να βάλεις η ενέργεια που θα πάρεις θα είναι *κατά τι μικρότερη*  από αυτή που θα δώσεις για να μετακινήσεις το 1 μέτρο (τη συγκεκριμένη  μάζα) δηλαδή του αέρα μέσα στη σωλήνα. Αν βάλεις μια φτερωτή θα πάρεις  το 50%. Άν βάλεις δυο θα πάρεις το 65% συνολικά (για παράδειγμα). Με  τρεις το 70% και πάει λέγοντας. Αυξάνεις δηλαδή την απόδοση του  συστήματος και αυτό με την προϋπόθεση ότι οι φτερωτές δεν είναι όλες  ίδιες αλλά σχεδιασμένες κατάλληλα. Ποτέ δεν θα πλησιάσεις την ενέργεια  που έδωσες ούτε στο 90%. 

Η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας είναι  θεμελιώδης νόμος της φύσης που δεν έχει αμφισβητηθεί ούτε από τον  Einstein, ούτε από τον Hawking ούτε από κανέναν άλλον από αυτούς που  θεμελίωσαν τη φυσική όπως την ξέρουμε σήμερα. Άς είμαστε και λίγο σεμνοί  (φίλε Σπύρο).

----------


## sot1

Δεν τα γράφω για εσάς, για άλλον τα γράφω. Εσείς προσπαθείτε να αποδείξετε τα λεγόμενά σας με αυτά που πρεσβεύετε και θέτετε εαυτόν στην κρίση όλων, άλλοι γράφουν τα πυροτεχνήματά τους με επώνυμα χάρτινα ταμπελάκια
περιτυλιγμένα με χαρτί έρωτα και θετικής ενέργειας χυμού Motion.


κάποιος εξερράγη........

----------


## seismic

> Ο Επίμονος Κηπουρός.
> 
> Όχι φίλε Γιάννη. Όσες φτερωτές και να βάλεις η ενέργεια που θα πάρεις θα είναι *κατά τι μικρότερη*  από αυτή που θα δώσεις για να μετακινήσεις το 1 μέτρο (τη συγκεκριμένη  μάζα) δηλαδή του αέρα μέσα στη σωλήνα. Αν βάλεις μια φτερωτή θα πάρεις  το 50%. Άν βάλεις δυο θα πάρεις το 65% συνολικά (για παράδειγμα). Με  τρεις το 70% και πάει λέγοντας. Αυξάνεις δηλαδή την απόδοση του  συστήματος και αυτό με την προϋπόθεση ότι οι φτερωτές δεν είναι όλες  ίδιες αλλά σχεδιασμένες κατάλληλα. Ποτέ δεν θα πλησιάσεις την ενέργεια  που έδωσες ούτε στο 90%. 
> 
> Η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας είναι  θεμελιώδης νόμος της φύσης που δεν έχει αμφισβητηθεί ούτε από τον  Einstein, ούτε από τον Hawking ούτε από κανέναν άλλον από αυτούς που  θεμελίωσαν τη φυσική όπως την ξέρουμε σήμερα. Άς είμαστε και λίγο σεμνοί  (φίλε Σπύρο).



Ούτε εγώ τον αμφισβητώ. Πάνω στην μετατροπή ενέργειας αυτό συμβαίνει. Στην είσοδο όμως της σωλήνας εγώ έχω τοποθετήσει τον αέρα ο οποίος είναι ο αστείρευτος τροφοδότης ενέργειας το 30% Χ χιλιάδες όμως φτερωτές.

----------


## sot1

> Ούτε εγώ τον αμφισβητώ. Πάνω στην μετατροπή ενέργειας αυτό συμβαίνει. Στην είσοδο όμως της σωλήνας εγώ έχω τοποθετήσει τον αέρα ο οποίος είναι ο αστείρευτος τροφοδότης ενέργειας το 30% Χ χιλιάδες όμως φτερωτές.



....... :Sad:

----------


## manolena

Αγαπητέ κ. Λυμπέρη,

Έχετε ποτέ αναρωτηθεί πώς δουλεύει ένας στροβιλοκινητήρας; Το θέτω σαν παράδειγμα και ειδικότερα στο κομμάτι της παραγωγής ισχύος (δεξιό τμήμα της εικόνας).

jet engine.jpg

Φανταστείτε λοιπόν τον σωλήνα με τους ανεμιστήρες που έχετε σαν πρωτότυπο μοντέλο να είναι κάτι σαν την παραπάνω εικόνα. Μόνο που για να παραχθεί πίεση
και ροή καυσαερίων (ροή αέρα στη δική σας περίπτωση), καίγεται καύσιμο και αέρας στο κέντρο της εικόνας. Η πίεση των καυσαερίων που παράγεται υπόκειται
σε όλους τους νόμους της Θερμοδυναμικής (εντροπία, ενθαλπία, κύκλος Carnot) και όσο απομακρυνόμαστε απο το χώρο καύσης, τόσο αυτή μικραίνει. Για να κερδίσουμε
σε έργο παραγόμενο στα πτερύγια των τριών στροβίλων που φαίνονται στη δεξιά πλευρά της εικόνας (ανεμιστήρων στην δική σας περίπτωση), αν δείτε αυξάνεται 
η διάμετρος των πτερυγίων, η έκταση των αεροτομών τους και ο αριθμός τους. Όσο λοιπόν μικραίνει η πίεση, τόσο αναλογικά αυξάνουν αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά. 
Αν λοιπόν σε ένα σύστημα σαν αυτό που περιγράφετε και με δεδομένη τη διαφορά πίεσης μεταξύ άνω και κάτω τμήματος του σωλήνα δεν σχεδιαστούν διαφορετικές 
διατομές του σωλήνα κατά το μήκος του και δεν τοποθετηθούν διαφορετικών διαμέτρων "ανεμιστήρες" καθ' όλο το μήκος του, ποιά θα είναι η αναμενόμενη απόδοση 
με βάση τη Θερμοδυναμική (που σημειωτέον, έσπασα πολλές φορές τα μούτρα μου για να μάθω τις βασικές αρχές της);

----------

GiwrgosTH (25-04-16)

----------


## lepouras

κύριε Γιάννη επειδή μάλλον τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτωχιά και μάλλον πιστεύετε ότι σκεφτήκατε το αεικίνητο. θα σας πρωτινό κάτι(μιας και έτσι το θέσατε). βάλτε ένα ανεμιστήρα από υπολογιστή να ρουφάει από την σωλήνα που φτιάξατε. βάλτε άλλους 10 (20 όσους θέλετε) με μια μικρή μετατροπή. απλά ακυρώστε την πλακέτα που έχουν μέσα (κόβοντας τους διαδρόμους από την πλακέτα  στα σημεία που έχουν κολλήσει τις άκρες από τα πηνία) βάλτε μια 3πλή γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και έτσι θα τα κάνετε να γίνουν γεννήτριες. μετά βάλτε για αρχή με μια μπαταρία να δουλεύει ο αρχικός και με το έργο που θα παράγουν οι άλλοι (οι γεννήτριες) βάλτε να τροφοδοτήσουν τον πρώτο μέχρι να αφαιρέσετε την μπαταρία. αν συνεχίσουν να δουλεύουν χωρίς την μπαταρία και περισσεύει και ρεύμα να ανάψετε κάνα λεντακι (και να μην σταματάει να δουλεύει το κόλπο) εγώ θα σας πληρώσω τα έξοδα της κατοχύρωσης της πατέντας και θα βάλω και φρουρούς να σας φιλάνε για να μην σας φάνε τα ξένα συμφέροντα. καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ούτε εγώ τον αμφισβητώ. Πάνω στην μετατροπή  ενέργειας αυτό συμβαίνει. Στην είσοδο όμως της σωλήνας εγώ έχω  τοποθετήσει τον αέρα ο οποίος είναι ο αστείρευτος τροφοδότης ενέργειας  το 30% Χ χιλιάδες όμως φτερωτές.



Ο Επίμονος Κηπουρός 2

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι  στην είσοδο της σωλήνας αλλά στην έξοδο εκεί δηλαδή που εσύ δημιουργείς  υποπίεση για να εξαναγκάσεις τον αέρα να κινηθεί μέσα στη σωλήνα. Ο  αέρας δεν σου δίνει αστείρευτη ενέργεια, αλλά αστείρευτη (πρακτικά)  μάζα. Την ενέργεια την παρέχεις όλόκληρη εσύ με το ρεύμα που δίνεις στην  σκούπα (αν μιλάμε για τη διάταξη που έκανες). 

Επειδή λοιπόν σε  ένα συγκεκριμένο χρόνο (ας πούμε t), έδωσες ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό έργου  (Ε), αν από την πρώτη φτερωτή πάρεις ένα 30% από τη δεύτερη θα πάρεις το  30% *αλλά από το 70% που περίσεψε από την πρώτη*, από  την τρίτη θα πάρεις το 30% αλλά από το 45% περίπου που περίσεψε από τις  δυο πρώτες και ούτω καθ' εξής. Δηλαδή για να πάρεις το 100% της  ενέργειας που έβαλες χρειάζεσαι άπειρες φτερωτές *και αυτό με μηδενικές απώλειες*. Έχουμε δηλαδή αυτό που στα μαθηματικά λέγεται όριο.

----------


## seismic

> κύριε Γιάννη επειδή μάλλον τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτωχιά και μάλλον πιστεύετε ότι σκεφτήκατε το αεικίνητο. θα σας πρωτινό κάτι(μιας και έτσι το θέσατε). βάλτε ένα ανεμιστήρα από υπολογιστή να ρουφάει από την σωλήνα που φτιάξατε. βάλτε άλλους 10 (20 όσους θέλετε) με μια μικρή μετατροπή. απλά ακυρώστε την πλακέτα που έχουν μέσα (κόβοντας τους διαδρόμους από την πλακέτα  στα σημεία που έχουν κολλήσει τις άκρες από τα πηνία) βάλτε μια 3πλή γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και έτσι θα τα κάνετε να γίνουν γεννήτριες. μετά βάλτε για αρχή με μια μπαταρία να δουλεύει ο αρχικός και με το έργο που θα παράγουν οι άλλοι (οι γεννήτριες) βάλτε να τροφοδοτήσουν τον πρώτο μέχρι να αφαιρέσετε την μπαταρία. αν συνεχίσουν να δουλεύουν χωρίς την μπαταρία και περισσεύει και ρεύμα να ανάψετε κάνα λεντακι (και να μην σταματάει να δουλεύει το κόλπο) εγώ θα σας πληρώσω τα έξοδα της κατοχύρωσης της πατέντας και θα βάλω και φρουρούς να σας φιλάνε για να μην σας φάνε τα ξένα συμφέροντα. καλή επιτυχία.



Πρώτο λάθος. Ο ένας ανεμιστήρας μικρού μεγέθους δεν είναι αρκετός ώστε να μην έχουμε επιστροφή του αέρα από το ίδιο μέρος αναρρόφησης. Χρειάζεται ισχυρό μηχάνημα αναρρόφησης αρχικά για να μην έχουμε την πλήρωση του κενού από το ίδιο στόμιο.

----------


## seismic

Για σήμερα σταματώ εδώ... κουράστηκα να γράφω  :Tongue:

----------


## lepouras



----------


## seismic

> Ο Επίμονος Κηπουρός 2
> 
> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι  στην είσοδο της σωλήνας αλλά στην έξοδο εκεί δηλαδή που εσύ δημιουργείς  υποπίεση για να εξαναγκάσεις τον αέρα να κινηθεί μέσα στη σωλήνα. Ο  αέρας δεν σου δίνει αστείρευτη ενέργεια, αλλά αστείρευτη (πρακτικά)  μάζα. Την ενέργεια την παρέχεις όλόκληρη εσύ με το ρεύμα που δίνεις στην  σκούπα (αν μιλάμε για τη διάταξη που έκανες). 
> 
> Επειδή λοιπόν σε  ένα συγκεκριμένο χρόνο (ας πούμε t), έδωσες ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό έργου  (Ε), αν από την πρώτη φτερωτή πάρεις ένα 30% από τη δεύτερη θα πάρεις το  30% *αλλά από το 70% που περίσεψε από την πρώτη*, από  την τρίτη θα πάρεις το 30% αλλά από το 45% περίπου που περίσεψε από τις  δυο πρώτες και ούτω καθ' εξής. Δηλαδή για να πάρεις το 100% της  ενέργειας που έβαλες χρειάζεσαι άπειρες φτερωτές *και αυτό με μηδενικές απώλειες*. Έχουμε δηλαδή αυτό που στα μαθηματικά λέγεται όριο.



Αυτά που λες είναι σωστά πάνω στην απόδοση μετατροπής ενέργειας. Θα πω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Αν έχεις μία δεξαμενή γεμάτη με νερό πάνω στο βουνό. Το βάρος του νερού θα δώσει ενέργεια ( με τις απώλειες που λες ) αλλά ενέργεια θα δώσει. Όταν η δεξαμενή αδειάσει πρέπει να ξοδέψουμε άλλες μορφές ενέργειας για να το πάμε πάλη πάνω στο βουνό. Με το βάρος της ατμόσφαιρας δεν έχουμε να ξοδευτούμε με άλλη ενέργεια για να το πάμε πάλη πάνω στο βουνό. Απλά πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε την τρύπα αυτή ( το κενό ) ώστε το βάρος της να πέσει μέσα. ( δηλαδή να ανοίξουμε την βρύση όπως κάνουμε στο νερό )  Κάτι σαν τις μαύρες τρύπες. Αν αυτό που θα πέσει μέσα στο κενό που δημιουργούμε τεχνικά μέσα στον σωλήνα έχει ύψος ένα μέτρο ή 10000 μέτρα το ίδιο είναι θα πέσει μέσα αφού έχει ένα βάρος που μετριέται και ισούται με το βάρος ( πίεση ) όλης της ατμόσφαιρας πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας.

----------


## DGeorge

Να γράψω, τώρα, για 'προσπάθεια τουλάχιστον' παραβίασης του 2ου Θερμοδυναμικού Αξιώματος, ή θα πάει χαμένος ο χρόνος;
Παίδες...! Όσοι ασχολείστε, ή προσπαθείτε να ασχοληθείτε με Ριζοσπαστικές 'εφευρέσεις' στον Τομέα της Φυσικής, καλόν είναι να έχετε υπ'όψιν ότι:
Ακόμα και ο άνθρωπος-θρύλος, που άκουγε στο όνομα Νίκολα Τέσλα, όσο και αν φαίνεται, δεν παραβίασε κανέναν από τους Φυσικούς Νόμους!
Ακόμα και θεωρώντας τον πλανήτη μας ως έναν τεράστιον Ηλεκτρικό Πυκνωτή, ο οποίος παρέμενε διαρκώς φορτισμένος.... *Ακόμα και τότε δεν είχε ανακαλύψει το Αεικίνητο!*
Ο '*πυκνωτής ΓΗ*΄του Tesla είχεν ως 'διαρκή' (για τα Ανθρώπινα χρονικά δεδομένα) την Ηλιακή, και Κοσμική ακτινοβολία. Συνεπώς δεν ήταν ένα αυτοσυντήρητο -ενεργειακώς- (άρα ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟ) κλειστό σύστημα.
Φίλε Ιωάννη, δεν γράφω όλα αυτά με σκοπό να σε απογοητεύσω!
Κι ο Αϊνστάιν, τον οποίον είχαν -στα νιάτα του- για αποτυχημένο βλάκα, έφτασε να χαζέψει την Ανθρωπότητα με τις φαινομενικά-Ανατρεπτικές Θεωρίες του!
Ωστόσο η Φυσική είναι η Επιστήμη της Πειραματικής Επιβεβαίωσης! Αν η Θεωρία-Χ δεν αποδειχθεί με επανειλημμένα πειράματα, *μάλλον δεν ισχύει!*
Σχεδόν όλοι οι Επιστήμονες (κάθε Θετικού κλάδου) ονειρεύονται μία δημοσίευση εργασίας τους σε κάποιο από τα 'τρελλά' έγκυρα περιοδικά των 'συντεχνιών' τους. Από την άλλη, όμως, μεριά γνωρίζουν ότι με την δημοσίευση των ονείρων τους θα υποβληθούν στην κρίση των Συναδέλφων τους. Οπότε θα πρέπει να έχουν ατράνταχτα επιχειρήματα (π.χ. δεδομένα επανειλημμένων μετρήσεων) ώστε να στηρίξουν την όποια Θεωρία τους.




> Πρώτο λάθος. Ο ένας ανεμιστήρας μικρού μεγέθους  δεν είναι αρκετός ώστε να μην έχουμε επιστροφή του αέρα από το ίδιο  μέρος αναρρόφησης. Χρειάζεται ισχυρό μηχάνημα αναρρόφησης αρχικά για να  μην έχουμε την πλήρωση του κενού από το ίδιο στόμιο.



Δεν χρειάζεσαι μηχανήματα ισχύος σε κλειστά συστήματα προκειμένου να καταρρίψεις το 2ο Θερμοδυναμικό Αξίωμα!!! ...Απλώς δεν καταρρίπτεται! ...Ακόμα και αν χρησιμοποιήσεις τον LHC!!!
Επαναλαμβάνω: Άλλο πράγμα το: "Καταρρίπτω το 2ο Θερμοδυναμικό Αξίωμα", και άλλο το "Δείχνω σαν να καταρρίπτω το 2ο Θερμοδυναμικό Αξίωμα".

----------


## seismic

Νομίζω η προηγούμενη απάντηση από την δική σου εξηγεί ότι δεν βασίζομαι σε αλλαγές των νόμων αλλά απλά κάνω ότι κάνει η μητέρα Γη από την ύπαρξή της.

----------


## DGeorge

Εννοείται, βεβαίως, ότι ακόμα και στην περίπτωση 'Παραλλήλων Συμπάντων', η Θεωρία των Κλειστών Συστημάτων θα θεωρήσει τα Χ-Παράλληλα Σύμπαντα ως ένα Κλειστό Σύστημα (εφόσον συγκοινωνούν 'κάπως' μεταξύ τους). Διαφορετικά θα τα θεωρήσει ως Χ-Κλειστά Συστήματα.

----------


## seismic

> Εννοείται, βεβαίως, ότι ακόμα και στην περίπτωση 'Παραλλήλων Συμπάνρων', η Θεωρία των Κλειστών Συστημάτων θα θεωρήσει τα Χ-Παράλληλα Σύμπαντα ως ένα Κλειστό Σύστημα (εφόσον συγκοινωνούν 'κάπως' μεταξύ τους). Διαφορετικά θα τα θεωρήσει ως Χ-Κλειστά Συστήματα.



 Νομίζω η προηγούμενη απάντηση από την δική σου εξηγεί ότι δεν βασίζομαι σε αλλαγές των νόμων αλλά απλά κάνω ότι κάνει η μητέρα Γη από την ύπαρξή της.

----------


## DGeorge

> Νομίζω η προηγούμενη απάντηση από την δική σου εξηγεί ότι δεν βασίζομαι σε αλλαγές των νόμων αλλά απλά κάνω ότι κάνει η μητέρα Γη από την ύπαρξή της.



Στην περίπτωσην αυτή, μιμούμενος -όπως γράφεις- την αιώνια δράση της μητέρας Γης, η πλέον πρόσφορη μέθοδος επαναφοράς του νερού από κάτω, πίσω στη δεξαμενή του επάνω στο βουνό, λέγεται "Κύκλος του Νερού".
Έχουμε ανακαλύψει από τα δεδομένα παρατηρήσεων (από τις βολίδες που στείλαμε στους μακρινούς-εξωτερικούς πλανήτες) παρόμοιους "κύκλους" σε λειτουργία. Η διαφορά είναι ότι στη θέση του Νερού βρίσκεται η Αμμωνία. Όμως η 'μηχανή' είναι ακριβώς ίδια!!!
Η Φύση διαθέτει ασύλληπτο χρόνο δοκιμών/εξέλιξης, όπως και ασύλληπτα 'εργαστήρια'! Παρ' όλα αυτά, φαίνεται ότι η 'μηχανή αλλαγής κατάστασης/φάσης της ύλης' μέχρι στιγμής είναι η πλέον αποδοτική!
Πρόσεξε... Χρησιμοποιεί απ' ευθείας την Ηλιακή Ενέργεια για τη λειτουργία της!

Αν και όταν κάποτε μπορέσουμε να έχουμε απλή-ενιαία εξίσωση όλων των Φυσικών Δυνάμεων (με την Βαρύτητα μέσα) τότε -ίσως- να μπορέσουμε να 'παίξουμε' καλύτερα.
Φυσικά αυτό δεν αποκλείει, ανα πάσα στιγμή, την έμπνευση! Όμως μέχρι τότε είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να 'παίζουμε με τα κουβαδάκια' μας... Δυστυχώς!

----------


## DGeorge

> Αυτά που λες είναι σωστά πάνω στην απόδοση μετατροπής ενέργειας. Θα πω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Αν έχεις μία δεξαμενή γεμάτη με νερό πάνω στο βουνό. Το βάρος του νερού θα δώσει ενέργεια ( με τις απώλειες που λες ) αλλά ενέργεια θα δώσει. Όταν η δεξαμενή αδειάσει πρέπει να ξοδέψουμε άλλες μορφές ενέργειας για να το πάμε πάλη πάνω στο βουνό. Με το βάρος της ατμόσφαιρας δεν έχουμε να ξοδευτούμε με άλλη ενέργεια για να το πάμε πάλη πάνω στο βουνό. Απλά πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε την τρύπα αυτή ( το κενό ) ώστε το βάρος της να πέσει μέσα. ( δηλαδή να ανοίξουμε την βρύση όπως κάνουμε στο νερό )  Κάτι σαν τις μαύρες τρύπες. Αν αυτό που θα πέσει μέσα στο κενό που δημιουργούμε τεχνικά μέσα στον σωλήνα έχει ύψος ένα μέτρο ή 10000 μέτρα το ίδιο είναι θα πέσει μέσα αφού έχει ένα βάρος που μετριέται και ισούται με το βάρος ( πίεση ) όλης της ατμόσφαιρας πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας.



Ας αφήσουμε παράμερα χώρους όπως οι 'μαύρες τρύπες', όπου *κανείς -μα κανείς-* δεν ξέρει τι συμβαίνει!!
Το σύστημα με τη σωλήνα χ-μέτρων, που προτείνεις, υπάρχει! Λέγεται 'Αντλία' και λειτουργεί σε πολλές εκδόσεις, όσον αφορά στον Τρόπο Λειτουργίας, στο Σύστημα Ενεργειακής Τροφοδοσίας, στο Υλικό Άντλησης, στο Βάθος (υψομετρική διαφορά) κλπ.

Το ζητούμενο είναι η Φθηνή και Προσιτή σε Όλους πηγή Ενέργειας!! Και μάλιστα σε ευέλικτη μορφή όπως ο Ηλεκτρισμός!

----------


## vasilllis

απορώ πως αφήνετε τέτοιο θέμα ανοιχτό.
Στα καφενεια ποιο σοβαρα συζητανε.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ το αφήνω γιατί γελάω πάντως :P

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εγώ το αφήνω γιατί γελάω πάντως :P



Και όμως εκεί έξω ως φαίνεται υπάρχει μια τεράστια μερίδα ατόμων που δεν μπορούν να γελάσουν !!! :Lol: 
http://pitsirikos.net/2016/01/%CE%B7...%CE%BD-%CE%B1/
Λέτε να υποσχεθούν και οι δικοί μας κυβερνώντες κάτι τέτοιο περί "μυστικού μαύρων τρυπών" ? και αεικίνητων καμινάδων?

----------


## kioan

> Λέτε να υποσχεθούν και οι δικοί μας κυβερνώντες κάτι τέτοιο περί "μυστικού μαύρων τρυπών" ? και αεικίνητων καμινάδων?



Άμα δεις το video εδώ και διαβάσεις και αυτό, θα σου κοπεί το γέλιο...

Ο συγκεκριμένος "επιστήμονας" κατάφερε να κερδίσει την προσοχή του Υπουργού Εθνικής Άμυνας και ήδη, κατά δήλωση του Υπουργού, υπάρχουν άτομα που τους έχει ανατεθεί η ανάπτυξη της συσκευής παραγωγής ενέργειας από το νερό.  :Mellow:

----------


## manolena

Τώρα, θα 'λεγα τίποτα, αλλά άστο...

----------


## lepouras

> http://pitsirikos.net/2016/01/%CE%B7...%CE%BD-%CE%B1/



ελπίζω να ξέρεις ότι ο πιτσιρίκος γράφει σατιρικά και παράγει μόνος του αυτά που λέει(σαν χαβαλέ σάτιρα) και δεν είναι αληθινά.




> Τώρα, θα 'λεγα τίποτα, αλλά άστο...



μην το πεις άστο........ καλά είμαστε...... :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ελπίζω να ξέρεις ότι ο πιτσιρίκος γράφει σατιρικά και παράγει μόνος του αυτά που λέει(σαν χαβαλέ σάτιρα) και δεν είναι αληθινά.



http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/104...us-eksogiinous
Το παραπάνω δεν το λες και "πιτσιρίκος" ... πάραυτα δείχνει το χοντρό ψέμα στην παρακάτω δήλωση.
*«Πιστεύω ότι πιθανόν να μας έχουν επισκεφθεί ήδη. Δεν γνωρίζουμε σίγουρα», τόνισε η Χίλαρι Κλίντον.
*(ότι ναναι δηλαδή .... ή γνωρίζεις ή δεν γνωρίζεις ..αναφέρομαι στις δηλώσεις και στο πρόσωπο της υποψήφιας )
Κατά βάθος είναι παμπόνηρη δήλωση αυτή αν και προς τα έξω θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί με την έννοια του "κρύου αστείου".
Όμως στην Αμερικανική κουλτούρα υπάρχουν 2 ειδών άνθρωποι α) Οι νοήμονες (που θα το εκλάβουν ως αστείο και θα το παρακάμψουν ως "εμφανές"  αστείο.... και β) από τους μη νοήμονες = χασικλήδες ή κάποιοι άλλοι που πιστεύουν στην Ζήνα και στα βαμπίρ. Που αυτοί δεν θα το εκλάβουν ως αστείο !

----------


## lepouras

καλά. εφόσον δεν έχει να παίξει το κλασικό αμερικάνικο παιχνίδι της ευτυχισμένης οικογένειας ( μετά το κέρατο που έφαγε) λέει ότι ότι χρειάζεται που θα  τις δώσει ψήφους. εδώ ο Καμένος έκανε ερώτηση για τους ψεκασμούς στην βουλή........ :Lol:

----------


## vasilllis

> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/104...us-eksogiinous
> Το παραπάνω δεν το λες και "πιτσιρίκος" ... πάραυτα δείχνει το χοντρό ψέμα στην παρακάτω δήλωση.
> *«Πιστεύω ότι πιθανόν να μας έχουν επισκεφθεί ήδη. Δεν γνωρίζουμε σίγουρα», τόνισε η Χίλαρι Κλίντον.
> *(ότι ναναι δηλαδή .... ή γνωρίζεις ή δεν γνωρίζεις ..αναφέρομαι στις δηλώσεις και στο πρόσωπο της υποψήφιας )
> Κατά βάθος είναι παμπόνηρη δήλωση αυτή αν και προς τα έξω θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί με την έννοια του "κρύου αστείου".
> Όμως στην Αμερικανική κουλτούρα υπάρχουν 2 ειδών άνθρωποι α) Οι νοήμονες (που θα το εκλάβουν ως αστείο και θα το παρακάμψουν ως "εμφανές"  αστείο.... και β) από τους μη νοήμονες = χασικλήδες ή κάποιοι άλλοι που πιστεύουν στην Ζήνα και στα βαμπίρ. Που αυτοί δεν θα το εκλάβουν ως αστείο !



Δυστυχώς η αμερικανική κουλτούρα έχει φτάσει και εδώ.

ΥΓ.οι νοήμονες, μεταναστεύουν μακριά.

----------


## manolena

> ...μην το πεις άστο........ καλά είμαστε......







Για να ευθυμήσουμε.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Για να ευθυμήσουμε.



Ναι, το βίντεο περιμέναμε, 66 σελίδες τώρα τι κάνουμε νομίζεις?  :Tongue2:

----------


## seismic

> Στην περίπτωσην αυτή, μιμούμενος -όπως γράφεις- την αιώνια δράση της μητέρας Γης, η πλέον πρόσφορη μέθοδος επαναφοράς του νερού από κάτω, πίσω στη δεξαμενή του επάνω στο βουνό, λέγεται "Κύκλος του Νερού".
> Έχουμε ανακαλύψει από τα δεδομένα παρατηρήσεων (από τις βολίδες που στείλαμε στους μακρινούς-εξωτερικούς πλανήτες) παρόμοιους "κύκλους" σε λειτουργία. Η διαφορά είναι ότι στη θέση του Νερού βρίσκεται η Αμμωνία. Όμως η 'μηχανή' είναι ακριβώς ίδια!!!
> Η Φύση διαθέτει ασύλληπτο χρόνο δοκιμών/εξέλιξης, όπως και ασύλληπτα 'εργαστήρια'! Παρ' όλα αυτά, φαίνεται ότι η 'μηχανή αλλαγής κατάστασης/φάσης της ύλης' μέχρι στιγμής είναι η πλέον αποδοτική!
> Πρόσεξε... Χρησιμοποιεί απ' ευθείας την Ηλιακή Ενέργεια για τη λειτουργία της!
> 
> Αν και όταν κάποτε μπορέσουμε να έχουμε απλή-ενιαία εξίσωση όλων των Φυσικών Δυνάμεων (με την Βαρύτητα μέσα) τότε -ίσως- να μπορέσουμε να 'παίξουμε' καλύτερα.
> Φυσικά αυτό δεν αποκλείει, ανα πάσα στιγμή, την έμπνευση! Όμως μέχρι τότε είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να 'παίζουμε με τα κουβαδάκια' μας... Δυστυχώς!



Γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον ήλιο και εμείς? Συστήματα για την δημιουργεία διαστολής του αέρα και την δημιουργεία διαφοράς δυναμικού  από τον ήλιο υπάρχουν.
Με την βοήθεια του manolena που ξέρει από τουρμπίνες μπορούμε να σχεδιάσουμε έναν αγωγό ηλιακής τουρμπίνας. how-to-use-the-gosun-stove.jpg

----------


## seismic

> απορώ πως αφήνετε τέτοιο θέμα ανοιχτό.
> Στα καφενεια ποιο σοβαρα συζητανε.



 Σε πια καφενεία Βασίλη... στο εμπορικό? Κερατσίνι μεγάλωσα.

----------


## DGeorge

> Γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον ήλιο και εμείς? Συστήματα για την δημιουργεία διαστολής του αέρα και την δημιουργεία διαφοράς δυναμικού  από τον ήλιο υπάρχουν.....



Η χρήση του Ήλιου γίνεται ήδη: Ηλιακοί Θερμοσίφωνες, και ηλιακοί ηλεκτρικοί συλλέκτες είναι οι δύο βασικοί κλάδοι ευρείας εφαρμογής.
Επίσης τα ψηλά φουγάρα (π.χ. κάποιων εργοστασίων), δείχνουν ότι χρησιμοποιείται και σύστημα διαστολής/θέρμανσης του αέρα (καυσαέρια μηχανών), ώστε να έχεις ατμοσφαιρική διαφορά δυναμικής ενέργειας, και αναρρόφηση των καυσαερίων από τα ανώτερα στρώματα.
Αυτά όμως στηρίζονται στην εσωτερική, ή/και εξωτερική καύση χημικού καυσίμου (βασίζεται στον άνθρακα)!
Η χρήση του Ήλιου ξέρεις πολύ καλά, ότι για να είναι σταθερή, πρέπει να έχεις συλλέκτες σε τροχιά, και κατάλληλα στραμμένους προς το άστρο μας. Διαφορετικά, υφίστασαι τη μεταβολή της φωτεινής έντασης λόγω περιστροφής της Γης.

Γι' αυτό και ο Tesla δεν στράφηκε άμεσα στον Ήλιο, ως ενεργειακή πηγή, αλλά έμμεσα ως διαρκή φορτιστή του Πυκνωτή Γη!
Το 'αστέρι' οιουδήποτε φύλου, το οποίο θα καταφέρει να αναστήσει και να παγκοσμιοποιήσει την ιδέα του Tesla για -ουσιαστικά- δωρεάν ηλεκτρική ενέργεια για κάθε άνθρωπο, θα είναι κάτι σαν το επόμενο Μεσσία!

----------


## DGeorge

> ...ΥΓ.οι νοήμονες, μεταναστεύουν μακριά.



Βασίλη, μην το λες τόσο εύκολα αυτό! Εκτός αν, ως νοήμονες θεωρείς τους έχοντες κάποιαν εξειδικευμένη εκπαίδευση υψηλού επιπέδου.
Αυτά τα 'παιδιά' μας τους λέμε 'σοφούς' μας. Ως προς το 'νοήμονες' εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω, ότι μεγάλο ποσοστό του λαού μας, που έμεινε πίσω, στα πάτρια, είμαστε νοήμονες!
Όμως αυτό είναι συζήτηση για το 'Θέμα Εξαέρωσης'!!! Σίγουρα, όχι γι' αυτό εδώ!

----------


## seismic

> Η χρήση του Ήλιου γίνεται ήδη: Ηλιακοί Θερμοσίφωνες, και ηλιακοί ηλεκτρικοί συλλέκτες είναι οι δύο βασικοί κλάδοι ευρείας εφαρμογής.
> Επίσης τα ψηλά φουγάρα (π.χ. κάποιων εργοστασίων), δείχνουν ότι χρησιμοποιείται και σύστημα διαστολής/θέρμανσης του αέρα (καυσαέρια μηχανών), ώστε να έχεις ατμοσφαιρική διαφορά δυναμικής ενέργειας, και αναρρόφηση των καυσαερίων από τα ανώτερα στρώματα.
> Αυτά όμως στηρίζονται στην εσωτερική, ή/και εξωτερική καύση χημικού καυσίμου (βασίζεται στον άνθρακα)!
> Η χρήση του Ήλιου ξέρεις πολύ καλά, ότι για να είναι σταθερή, πρέπει να έχεις συλλέκτες σε τροχιά, και κατάλληλα στραμμένους προς το άστρο μας. Διαφορετικά, υφίστασαι τη μεταβολή της φωτεινής έντασης λόγω περιστροφής της Γης.
> 
> Γι' αυτό και ο Tesla δεν στράφηκε άμεσα στον Ήλιο, ως ενεργειακή πηγή, αλλά έμμεσα ως διαρκή φορτιστή του Πυκνωτή Γη!
> Το 'αστέρι' οιουδήποτε φύλου, το οποίο θα καταφέρει να αναστήσει και να παγκοσμιοποιήσει την ιδέα του Tesla για -ουσιαστικά- δωρεάν ηλεκτρική ενέργεια για κάθε άνθρωπο, θα είναι κάτι σαν το επόμενο Μεσσία!



Όχι απαραίτητα. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να απορροφήσει ένας την θερμοκρασία του ήλιου όλη μέρα. Πχ μαύρος μεταλλικός σπιράλ αγωγός μέσα σε πρίσμα γυάλινο.

----------


## lepouras

έχω μία ιδέα. να πάμε μια σωλήνα μέχρι το διάστημα και εφόσον το διάστημα έχει κενό αέρος τότε θα ρουφάει συνέχεια η σωλήνα οπότε θα έχουμε κάργα ροή. ε με τόσα χιλιόμετρα σωλήνα θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε και μερικά εκατομμύρια γεννήτριες και τέλος το πρόβλημα στο ρεύμα. με τέτοιο ύψος θα δίνουμε και ρεύμα στους δορυφόρους(με καμιά μπαλαντέζα) μέχρι να εξαντληθεί ο αέρας στην γη. ε μπορούμε να βάλουμε ένα κομμάτι της ενέργειας με την συσκευή του Ζωγράφου να παράγει ξανά αέρα (ΗΗΟ) οπότε θα ξανά γεμίζουμε την Γη. χόρια που κάποια στιγμή θα γεμίσουμε το σύμπαν οξυγόνο και δεν θα χρειαζόμαστε στολές και κουραφέξαλα..........πωωωωωωωωωω πάω για κατοχύρωση της πατέντας.

----------


## DGeorge

> Όχι απαραίτητα. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να απορροφήσει ένας την θερμοκρασία του ήλιου *όλη μέρα*. Πχ μαύρος μεταλλικός σπιράλ αγωγός μέσα σε πρίσμα γυάλινο.



 Φίλε Ιωάννη, εξήγησέ μου, σε παρακαλώ, πώς στην ευχή, θα λειτουργεί η διάταξή σου την 



> ....Διαφορετικά, υφίστασαι τη μεταβολή της φωτεινής έντασης λόγω περιστροφής της Γης....



 *Νύχτα*!






> .... να  απορροφήσει ένας την *θερμοκρασία* του ήλιου όλη μέρα. Πχ μαύρος  μεταλλικός σπιράλ αγωγός μέσα σε πρίσμα γυάλινο.



(Με κάθε σεβασμό) Αυτό αποτελεί βασικό σφάλμα ανθρώπου με άγνοια Φυσικής. Είναι σαφέστατη η διαφορά μεταξύ θερμότητας και θερμοκρασίας. Δεν απορροφάται η θερμοκρασία!!!!
Φαντάζομαι τον ενθουσιασμό και την θέρμη σου για κάποιαν εφεύρεση, νεωτερισμό, κλπ. Αν όμως θέλεις αληθινά κάτι τέτοιο φίλε μου, ο δρόμος είναι φοβερά επίπονος. Χρειάζεται μελέτη προηγούμενων γνώσεων, άλλων ανθρώπων. Αυτό κάνεις στην ουσία όταν 'διαβάζεις-μελετάς' π.χ. Φυσική.
Ακόμα και ο Einstein στο μικρό γραφειάκι κατοχύρωσης ευρεσιτεχνιών, όπου δούλεψε, ουσιαστικά σπούδασε τις γνώσεις άλλων!
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που περιμένουν να εφευρεθούν, ή να ανακαλυφθούν,
Χρειάζεται όμως Πολύς Ιδρώτας, Πόνος (ψυχής και σώματος), Υπομονή, Προσήλωση σε κάποιον στόχο, κλπ κλπ!
Δεν είναι ένα απλό *"Εύρηκα!"* ...Κι αυτό ήταν όλο!!!!!!
Και τον Αρχιμήδη, η αρχή της Άνωσης, τον απασχολούσε επί πολλά χρόνια, προτού αναφωνήσει το προηγούμενο!!!

----------

midakos (26-04-16)

----------


## kioan

Για τη νύχτα μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε καύσιμα σαν αυτό:



Με τη θερμοκρασία καύσης να κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 1000-1600°C μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε θερμοηλεκτρικό εργοστάσιο  :W00t: 

Η μόνη δυσκολία είναι πως ο χαλκός που θα χρησιμοποιείται για τους σωλήνες έχει θερμοκρασία τήξης περίπου 1085°C. Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να ψύχεται συνεχώς για να μην προκληθεί core meltdown  :Scared:

----------


## leosedf

Τόσο καιρό λέω έχω βρει κατάλληλο καύσιμο αλλά το περάσατε στο ντούκου, το κάνατε γαργάρα, καιρός είναι.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLph3wLyTo4

----------


## DGeorge

Τώρα τι να σου πω και σένα; :Tongue2: 
Γι'αυτό κι *εδώ* προσπαθώ να γράψω δυό λόγια σοβαρά για επιστημονικά θέματα (που ίσως μας απασχολούν).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτά που λες είναι σωστά πάνω στην απόδοση μετατροπής ενέργειας. Θα πω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Αν έχεις μία δεξαμενή γεμάτη με νερό πάνω στο βουνό. Το βάρος του νερού θα δώσει ενέργεια ( με τις απώλειες που λες ) αλλά ενέργεια θα δώσει. Όταν η δεξαμενή αδειάσει πρέπει να ξοδέψουμε άλλες μορφές ενέργειας για να το πάμε πάλη πάνω στο βουνό. Με το βάρος της ατμόσφαιρας δεν έχουμε να ξοδευτούμε με άλλη ενέργεια για να το πάμε πάλη πάνω στο βουνό. Απλά πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε την τρύπα αυτή ( το κενό ) ώστε το βάρος της να πέσει μέσα. ( δηλαδή να ανοίξουμε την βρύση όπως κάνουμε στο νερό )  Κάτι σαν τις μαύρες τρύπες. Αν αυτό που θα πέσει μέσα στο κενό που δημιουργούμε τεχνικά μέσα στον σωλήνα έχει ύψος ένα μέτρο ή 10000 μέτρα το ίδιο είναι θα πέσει μέσα αφού έχει ένα βάρος που μετριέται και ισούται με το βάρος ( πίεση ) όλης της ατμόσφαιρας πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας.



Seismic άσε τα αντισεισμικά και πιάσε καλά την παρακάτω πατέντα . Είναι η μόνη πατέντα που θα έχει μέλλον .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxnHJoyrQpM
Δεν εξαρτιέσαι από τον ήλιο (και βρίζεις την νύχτα ) δεν εξαρτιέσαι από τον άνεμο (και βρίζεις όταν δεν φυσά ) κτλ
Όμως ο παραπάνω δημιουργός απέκτησε φαλάκρα ξύνωντας συνεχώς το κεφάλι του για το πως θα επαναφέρει την κίτρινη μπάλα στο αρχικό σημείο από όπου ξεκίνησε . Δεδομένου ότι στον σωλήνα δεν επιτρέπεται να ανοίξεις το επάνω καπάκι γιατί αν χαθεί η υποπίεση του νερού θα φύγει όλο το νερό από την σωλήνα . Κάποιος όμως στο μέλλον θα βρει τον τρόπο και τότε τα λεγόμενα των επιστημόνων στο ότι "δεν υπάρχει αεικίνητο " (το εννοούν ακόμη και με την έννοια του φθαρτού εκτός του "αθάνατου" ) θα τους περιλάβω προσωπικά . Πιστεύω ότι εφόσον υπάρχουν και έμπρακτα αντίθετες δυνάμεις όπως η άνωση και η βαρύτητα ... και θέλει μόνο μια λύση ένα "κλειδί " . Τίποτα άλλο. (θα χρειαζόμουν αρκετά τεχνολογικά μέσα που δεν τα έχω όπως π.χ. να κλείσω το κάτω μέρος της σωλήνας για να μην φύγει το νερό και αργότερα να ανοίξει το επάνω κτλ κτλ )
"Ο ακολουθών εμοί ου μη περιπατήση εν τη σκοτία αλλά έξει το φως της ζωής "  :Tongue2:

----------


## aristidis540

πολύ κάλο το θέμα έχει πολύ γέλιο...στο γυμνάσιο πάλι γρήγορα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάτι δεν μου αρέσει στο Γυμνάσιο .. γιατί από εκεί πέρασαν ο Π.Ζωγράφος και όλοι οι παρευρισκόμενοι  :Tongue2:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Κάτι δεν μου αρέσει στο Γυμνάσιο .. γιατί από εκεί πέρασαν ο Π.Ζωγράφος και όλοι οι παρευρισκόμενοι



Ο ΠΖ σπούδασε και φυσικός και μάλιστα ήταν αριστούχος, αλλά τα παράτησε στο πτυχίο  :Tongue2:

----------


## seismic

Βρε τι πανεπιστήμια και π@π@ριές μου λέτε......Δίνουν χρήματα στους σεισμολόγους για να προβλέψουν τον σεισμό..... π@π@ριές αν έχω γερό σπίτι  :Biggrin: 
Κατασκευάζουν μεγάλες σεισμικές βάσεις συνέδρια παρασινέδρια κονδύλια για έρευνα και π@π@ριές και οι μονοκατοικίες έπεσαν με 0,5 g επιτάχυνση. 
https://www.facebook.com/11831771824...6955236717690/ Και εγώ του δημοτικού τους λέω βιδώστε το και σώστε το! Και οι αρμόδιοι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί και γενικά όλοι οι αρμόδιοι φορείς κάνουν το παπί.   Ας μου δώσουν ότι κατασκευή θέλουν να την βάλω πάνω στην δική μου σεισμική βάση να την κουνήσω με 10 g όπως κούνησα το μοντέλο μου και αν σταθεί επάνω 10 δευτερόλεπτα να μην με λένε seismic :Lol:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhkUlxC6IK4 
*Και όμως οι ιδικοί αυτό το απλό πράγμα δεν το σκέφτηκαν* 
Η μητέρα Γη έδωσε ρίζες στα δένδρα αυτό έκανα και εγώ στις κατασκευές.
Η μητέρα Γη έδωσε τον αέρα χρησιμοποιώντας τον ήλιο. Αυτό κάνω και εγώ. 
O εφευρέτης δεν είναι επιστήμονας είναι ο άνθρωπος που βλέπει προβλήματα εκεί που δεν τα βλέπουν οι άλλοι και δίνει την λύση. Ο επιστήμονας όμως μπορεί να πάρει την εφεύρεση του εφευρέτη και να την πάει πολύ μπροστά. Π.χ Οι αδελφοί Ράιτ ευήβραν το αεροπλάνο αλλά ποτέ τους δεν θα μπορούσαν να κατασκευάσουν ένα F 16
Από την άλλη αν ασχοληθείς πραγματικά με ένα θέμα αρκετά χρόνια τότε ας είσαι του δημοτικού μπορείς να γράψεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά με κριτές. Αυτό έκανα και εγώ... έγραψα parer. http://file.scirp.org/Html/6-1880388_59888.htm
Στα Ελληνικά εδώ. http://www.thegreeksenergy.com/t69439-topic#381090

----------


## SV1JRT



----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 



Αυτός είσαι !!! ψέμματα ? ο κορυφαίος νόμος είναι ο νόμος της παρατήρησης (δεν υπάρχει "θεμελιώδης " ..."απαράβατος " και "ορισμοί" νόμων όσοι τα πιστεύουν αυτά απλά είναι μυξοπάρθενοι ) 
http://erevoktonos.blogspot.gr/2015/...-post_228.html

----------


## aristidis540

> Βρε τι πανεπιστήμια και π@π@ριές μου λέτε......Δίνουν χρήματα στους σεισμολόγους για να προβλέψουν τον σεισμό..... π@π@ριές αν έχω γερό σπίτι 
> Κατασκευάζουν μεγάλες σεισμικές βάσεις συνέδρια παρασινέδρια κονδύλια για έρευνα και π@π@ριές και οι μονοκατοικίες έπεσαν με 0,5 g επιτάχυνση. 
> https://www.facebook.com/11831771824...6955236717690/ Και εγώ του δημοτικού τους λέω βιδώστε το και σώστε το! Και οι αρμόδιοι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί και γενικά όλοι οι αρμόδιοι φορείς κάνουν το παπί.   Ας μου δώσουν ότι κατασκευή θέλουν να την βάλω πάνω στην δική μου σεισμική βάση να την κουνήσω με 10 g όπως κούνησα το μοντέλο μου και αν σταθεί επάνω 10 δευτερόλεπτα να μην με λένε seismic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhkUlxC6IK4 
> *Και όμως οι ιδικοί αυτό το απλό πράγμα δεν το σκέφτηκαν* 
> Η μητέρα Γη έδωσε ρίζες στα δένδρα αυτό έκανα και εγώ στις κατασκευές.
> Η μητέρα Γη έδωσε τον αέρα χρησιμοποιώντας τον ήλιο. Αυτό κάνω και εγώ. 
> O εφευρέτης δεν είναι επιστήμονας είναι ο άνθρωπος που βλέπει προβλήματα εκεί που δεν τα βλέπουν οι άλλοι και δίνει την λύση. Ο επιστήμονας όμως μπορεί να πάρει την εφεύρεση του εφευρέτη και να την πάει πολύ μπροστά. Π.χ Οι αδελφοί Ράιτ ευήβραν το αεροπλάνο αλλά ποτέ τους δεν θα μπορούσαν να κατασκευάσουν ένα F 16
> Από την άλλη αν ασχοληθείς πραγματικά με ένα θέμα αρκετά χρόνια τότε ας είσαι του δημοτικού μπορείς να γράψεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά με κριτές. Αυτό έκανα και εγώ... έγραψα parer. http://file.scirp.org/Html/6-1880388_59888.htm
> Στα Ελληνικά εδώ. http://www.thegreeksenergy.com/t69439-topic#381090




  φίλε seismic δεν γνωρίζω απο αντισεισμικά μοντέλα κτλ,δεν εχω ασχοληθεί.
απλά μην λες αυτά με τις τουρμπίνες και τους ανεμιστήρες προς τα έξω,εδώ μεταξύ μας να μείνουν.. :Rolleyes: 
(το παράδειγμα  είναι άκυρο ,άλλες γνώσεις και άλλη εποχή τότε)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αυτός είσαι !!! ψέμματα ? ο κορυφαίος νόμος είναι ο νόμος της παρατήρησης (δεν υπάρχει "θεμελιώδης " ..."απαράβατος " και "ορισμοί" νόμων όσοι τα πιστεύουν αυτά απλά είναι μυξοπάρθενοι ) 
> http://erevoktonos.blogspot.gr/2015/...-post_228.html




ΕΕΕΤΣΙ !!!!
Ποιά "Αρχή Διατήρησης της ενέργειας"  ?? Ποιός ΑΙΝΣΤΑΙΝ, Ποιός ΝΕΥΤΩΝΑΣ ??
ΜΠΑΚΑΛΗΔΕΣ ήταν όλοι τους !!
ΜΟΝΟ ο κύρ-Μπάμπης ο μπετατζής (παύλα Αστροφυσικος-πυρηνικός επιστήμονας-χημικός-ηλεκτρονικός-μηχανολόγος) θα βρεί την λύση στο πρόβλημα της ενέργειας, που κανένας άλλος -με πέντε στρέματα πτυχία- δεν μπόρεσε να λύσει.....
 Long-Live ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΑΣ for ever !!!

.

----------


## thanasis 1

Σωτηρη 3.333 μηνυματα μην απαντησεις ξανα για σημερα,μην το χαλασεις. :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ είχα 11111 και το χάλασα...

----------


## Spark

*καλες γιορτές, εχω ελεύθερη ενέργεια για όλους να την παίρνουν δωρεάν και αφου την χρησιμοποιήσουν να μου την επιστρέφουν για να τους την ξαναδίνω*  :Biggrin:

----------


## thanasis 1

> Εγώ είχα 11111 και το χάλασα...




Βαλε μπρος για τα 22.222 εσυ κωστα.

----------


## leosedf

Στις 20κ θέλω πλατεία με άγαλμα και να με γράψετε στο βιβλίο με τους Αγίους.

----------

fomalhaut (09-12-18), 

picdev (28-04-16)

----------


## Thansavv

> Σωτηρη 3.333 μηνυματα μην απαντησεις ξανα για σημερα,μην το χαλασεις.



Κι εσύ Θανάση να τα χιλιάσεις!
(Ανάποδο 666!!!)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ΜΟΝΟ ο κύρ-Μπάμπης ο μπετατζής (παύλα Αστροφυσικος-πυρηνικός επιστήμονας-χημικός-ηλεκτρονικός-μηχανολόγος) θα βρεί την λύση στο πρόβλημα της ενέργειας, που κανένας άλλος -με πέντε στρέματα πτυχία- δεν μπόρεσε να λύσει......



Ο Κυρ -Μπάμπης αν παραβιάσει το όριο στα τσίπουρα , μπορεί να ανακαλύψει *κατά λάθος* ίσως την μεγαλύτερη ανακάλυψη του αιώνα.
Αλλά και πόσες φορές σε επιστημονικές ειδήσεις διαβάζουμε .... "*ανακάλυψαν κατά λάθος* " ? ... άπειρες φορές . Άρα αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με τα 5 στρέμματα πτυχία , αλλά μάλλον περισσότερο με την κωλοφαρδία . (τα πτυχία βοήθησαν να μην πάρει λάθος διακλαδώσεις προσανατολισμού έρευνας και κερδίζει χρόνο ... αλλά και πάλι ψάχνει στα τυφλά όπως ο κυρ-Μπάμπης που είναι τύφλα στο μεθύσι ) 
Όταν δηλώνουν ... "κάναμε άπειρα πειράματα " σημαίνει ότι η γνώση τους είναι ελλειπή ή ημιμαθής ...από εκεί και πέρα ότι καταφέρει η κωλοφαρδία (δηλαδή η ίδια μέθοδος με του κυρ Μπάμπη) .... ποια η διαφορά?

----------


## DGeorge

Πέτρο, Πολλή Καλησπέρα σου και Χρόνια Πολλά! :Biggrin: 
Το "ανακάλυψαν κατά λάθος...", που έχει πολυδιαβαστεί, αναφέρεται σε περιπτώσεις, όπου πάντα γίνεται κάποια έρευνα από -σπάνια πλέον μία- ομάδα επιστημόνων. Η δε 'έκφραση' πρόκειται για ακόμα μία μ@λ@κία αγράμματων/φτηνών ρεπόρτερς των μέσων.
Εκεί, στην πορεία, προς το ζητούμενο, υπάρχει πάντα η περίπτωση να ανακαλυφθεί κάτι παράπλευρο! Η ανακάλυψη είναι -και δεν είναι- τυχαία! ..Διότι προκύπτει από Επιστημονική Έρευνα/Εργασία πάνω σε κάποιον σχετικό Τομέα, και όχι -έτσι- απο το πουθενά!
Για παράδειγμα το θαυματουργό (το πρώτο που *θεράπευσε εντελώς* το έλκος στομάχου, δωδεκαδακτύλου, κλπ) φάρμακο Losec, της Astra! (Γνωρίζω την ιστορία του από σχετικά κοντινές πηγές) Η δραστική ουσία του (Ομεπραζόλη) βασικά -αν θυμάμαι και καλά- προοριζόταν για τελείως άλλο θεραπευτικό σκοπό. Κάποιος όμως παρατηρητικός, από την ερευνητική ομάδα εξέλιξης της ουσίας, είδε ως 'ανεπιθύμητη/παράπλευρη ενέργεια' την επίδρασή της πάνω στην αιτία του έλκους. Αφού διασταυρώθηκε πειραματικά το γεγονός, αποφασίστηκε 'η αλλαγή πλεύσης' και η έρευνα ανάπτυξης της 'παράπλευρης ενέργειας', η οποία έγινε και '*άκρως επιθυμητή*' :Biggrin: .

Η ανακάλυψη της Ομεπραζόλης ως ενεργής ουσίας πλήρους φαρμακευτικής αποθεραπείας του έλκους, όμως, δεν προέκυψε τυχαία -από το πουθενά!!!
Σαν το παλιό παιχνίδι της 'ναυμαχίας' έπεφταν διερευνητικές βολές γύρω από την ανακάλυψη.... Μέχρι που την πέτυχαν!

Δεν θέλω, με κανέναν τρόπο, να φανώ 'ελιτιστής'! Ωστόσο, ο εφευρέτης, ο οποίος χωρίς σχεδόν κανένα επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο, θα καταφέρει το τρελλά επαναστατικό, θα έχει λάβει 'Επιφοίτηση του Αγίου Πνεύματος'.

Ο αγρότης, ο φούρναρης, ο ψαράς, μπορεί να έχουν διευκολυνθεί πολύ από την Τεχνολογία... Πλην όμως εξακολουθούν να είναι υποχρεωμένοι σε κόπο, προκειμένου να βγάλουν ένα σωστό αποτέλεσμα εργασίας! Αυτό ισχύει για όλους μας!

Δεν αμβφιβάλω, ότι μπορεί κάποτε, να αναθεωρηθούν τα Θερμοδυναμικά Αξιώματα.....!!!!!
Αυτός όμως, που θα τα καταρρίψει, θα πρέπει πρώτα απ' όλα να τα γνωρίζει σε πολύ μεγάλο βάθος! Μόνο τότε θα μπορέσει να εντοπίσει κάποιο 'αδύνατο σημείο' τους, στο οποίο και θα 'χτυπήσει'!

Η ομάδα (Τεχνικών κι Επιστημόνων) που 'έβαλε σε ουσιαστική λειτουργία' -και πάλι- το διατημικό τηλεσκόπιο Kepler, σχεδίασε μιά λύση, την οποία κανείς άλλος (Τεχνικός, Επιστήμονας, κλπ) δεν είχε σκεφτεί!
(Λεπτομέρειες στο Internet ως αποστολή Κ2.)
Αυτοί βρήκαν λύση, ακόμα κι όταν όλος ο κόσμος είχε/θεωρούσε την υπόθεση -ουσιαστικά- χαμένη!

Είχαν όμως υπόβαθρο γνώσεων, πάνω στις οποίες βασίστηκαν, και οι οποίες -τελικά- τους αντάμειψαν!!!





> ......Όταν δηλώνουν ... "κάναμε άπειρα  πειράματα " σημαίνει ότι η γνώση τους είναι ελλειπή ή ημιμαθής ...από  εκεί και πέρα ότι καταφέρει η κωλοφαρδία (δηλαδή η ίδια μέθοδος με του  κυρ Μπάμπη) .... ποια η διαφορά?



Ακόμα και αν ο κυρ Μπάμπης εύρισκε, από κωλοφαρδία, την Ομεπραζόλη, θα την ξεπερνούσε καθώς δεν θα είχε το υπόβαθρο να αντιληφθεί τι Τζακ-Ποτ πέτυχε!!!!
Αντίθετα, αν οι παγκόσμιες συνθήκες (Κοινωνικές, Πολιτικές, Οικονομικές) είναι σταθερές, οι επιστήμονες σε κάποια στιγμή 'θα βρουν στόχο'.
Αν θέλεις, να σου το θέσω και αλλιώς: Είναι φοβερά λιγότερες οι πιθανότητες ο κυρ Μπάμπης να βρει τον θησαυρό (και να αντιληφθεί την αξία του), από τις πιθανότητες να γεννηθεί ένα 'ειδικός-προικισμένος' (Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς) ο οποίος θα βρει τα ίχνη, και -τελικά- θα οδηγηθεί στον Θησαυρό, γνωρίζοντας πολύ καλά τι είναι αυτό που αναζητά!

----------


## seismic

Ποτέ μου δεν μετάνιωσα για κάτι που δεν έκανα.... αλλά αν σκεπτόμαστε έτσι δεν θα είχαμε τίποτα τεχνολογικό σήμερα.
Αν σκεφτώ κάτι και αποδειχθεί πειραματικά ότι δεν είναι σωστό τότε έχω εφεύρει ότι αυτό δεν είναι σωστό.
Ας δανειστούμε μερικές φράσεις που άφησαν εποχή από τον μεγάλο Άλμπερτ Άινστάιν 
* Κάθε έξυπνος βλάκας μπορεί να κάνει τα πράγματα μεγαλύτερα, πολυπλοκότερα και πιο βίαια. Θέλει μια διάνοια και πολύ κουράγιο η αντίθετη κατεύθυνση              
**Η φαντασία είναι πιο σπουδαία από τη γνώση           
 Το μόνο πραγματικά αξιόλογο πράγμα είναι η διαίσθηση             
Οποιος δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ λάθος, δεν έχει δοκιμάσει τίποτα καινούργιο          
 Η επιστήμη είναι θαυμάσια, αν κάποιος δεν περιμένει να ζήσει απ’αυτήν             
Τα μεγάλα πνεύματα έχουν συχνά συναντήσει βίαιες επιθέσεις από τα αδύναμα μυαλά
**Αν θες να ζήσεις μια ευτυχισμένη ζωή, εξάρτησέ την από ένα στόχο, όχι από ανθρώπους ή αντικείμενα.
**Αν, στην αρχή, μια ιδέα δεν φαίνεται τρελή, τότε δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα γι’ αυτήν.
**Η λογική θα σε πάει από το Α στο Β. Η φαντασία θα σε πάει παντού.
**
Ποιες μεγάλες εφευρέσεις που άλλαξαν τη ζωή μας έγιναν...κατά τύχη*

http://www.fpress.gr/diafora/item/15...-tis-epistimis

----------


## lepouras

> Ποτέ μου δεν μετάνιωσα για κάτι που δεν έκανα.... αλλά αν σκεπτόμαστε έτσι δεν θα είχαμε τίποτα τεχνολογικό σήμερα.
> Αν σκεφτώ κάτι και αποδειχθεί πειραματικά ότι δεν είναι σωστό τότε έχω εφεύρει ότι αυτό δεν είναι σωστό.
> Ας δανειστούμε μερικές φράσεις που άφησαν εποχή από τον μεγάλο Άλμπερτ Άινστάιν 
> * Κάθε έξυπνος βλάκας μπορεί να κάνει τα πράγματα μεγαλύτερα, πολυπλοκότερα και πιο βίαια. Θέλει μια διάνοια και πολύ κουράγιο η αντίθετη κατεύθυνση              
> **Η φαντασία είναι πιο σπουδαία από τη γνώση           
>  Το μόνο πραγματικά αξιόλογο πράγμα είναι η διαίσθηση             
> Οποιος δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ λάθος, δεν έχει δοκιμάσει τίποτα καινούργιο          
>  Η επιστήμη είναι θαυμάσια, αν κάποιος δεν περιμένει να ζήσει απ’αυτήν             
> Τα μεγάλα πνεύματα έχουν συχνά συναντήσει βίαιες επιθέσεις από τα αδύναμα μυαλά
> ...



το κατά τύχη που είπες μόλις επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που πριν λίγο είπε ο Γιώργος. ότί βρεθήκαν ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο. και όλοι ήταν σχετική με το αντικείμενο. δεν βρέθηκαν από άσχετους. γιατί τότε το βελκρο θα έπρεπε να έχει φτιαχτεί πριν μερικά εκατομμύρια χρόνια. το βιάγκρα δεν το βρήκε βοσκός ούτε μπετατζής αλλά φαρμακευτική που παρατήρισε διαφορετικά συμπτόματα από αυτά που έψαχνε. . την μούχλα αιώνες την βλέπανε οι άνθρωποι. δεν την σκέφτηκε κανένας παραπέρα. ο σωστός ερευνητής που ήξερε τη έψαχνε είχε το υπόβαθρο και πρόσεξε την διαφορά ανακάλυψε την πενικιλίνη.
τελικά θα φτιάξεις το αεικίνητο σου να τελειώνουμε?
γιατί όλοι αυτοί που σφάζονται ότι οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε μαλάκες δεν το κάνετε πράξη όπως τουλάχιστον κάνανε αυτοί που μόλις τώρα μας έβαλες στο δημοσίευμα και αναλώνεστε στην κουλτούρα ότι εμείς κάνουμε λάθος.
οι αδελφοί ραιτ ναι τους λέγανε τρελούς αλλά το κάνανε πράξη δεν μείνανε στα λόγια να λένε ότι οι άλλοι είχαν λάθος. άντε τράβα φτιάξε μια καμινάδα και βάλε μας το βίντεο φώναξε μας να μας ξεφτιλίσεις να το βουλώσουμε και να κατεβάσουμε και τα βρακιά μας.
αλλά να μην γίνετε και εσείς σας τον Ζωγράφο με την πατέντα που θα σώσει την Ελλάδα αλλά δεν την λέω στον κόσμο για να μην μου την κλέψουν. ή την Ελλάδα θα σώσετε ή την τσέπη σας. αν είναι για την τσέπη σας τότε άστε μας να σας ανακαλύψουμε στο τελεμάρκετινγκ με την έξυπνη γεννήτρια και μην ασχολείστε με εμάς τους άσχετους............ φιλικά πάντα. :Smile:

----------

DGeorge (28-04-16), 

kioan (28-04-16)

----------


## seismic

> το κατά τύχη που είπες μόλις επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που πριν λίγο είπε ο Γιώργος. ότί βρεθήκαν ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο. και όλοι ήταν σχετική με το αντικείμενο. δεν βρέθηκαν από άσχετους. γιατί τότε το βελκρο θα έπρεπε να έχει φτιαχτεί πριν μερικά εκατομμύρια χρόνια. το βιάγκρα δεν το βρήκε βοσκός ούτε μπετατζής αλλά φαρμακευτική που παρατήρισε διαφορετικά συμπτόματα από αυτά που έψαχνε. . την μούχλα αιώνες την βλέπανε οι άνθρωποι. δεν την σκέφτηκε κανένας παραπέρα. ο σωστός ερευνητής που ήξερε τη έψαχνε είχε το υπόβαθρο και πρόσεξε την διαφορά ανακάλυψε την πενικιλίνη.
> τελικά θα φτιάξεις το αεικίνητο σου να τελειώνουμε?
> γιατί όλοι αυτοί που σφάζονται ότι οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε μαλάκες δεν το κάνετε πράξη όπως τουλάχιστον κάνανε αυτοί που μόλις τώρα μας έβαλες στο δημοσίευμα και αναλώνεστε στην κουλτούρα ότι εμείς κάνουμε λάθος.
> οι αδελφοί ραιτ ναι τους λέγανε τρελούς αλλά το κάνανε πράξη δεν μείνανε στα λόγια να λένε ότι οι άλλοι είχαν λάθος. άντε τράβα φτιάξε μια καμινάδα και βάλε μας το βίντεο φώναξε μας να μας ξεφτιλίσεις να το βουλώσουμε και να κατεβάσουμε και τα βρακιά μας.
> αλλά να μην γίνετε και εσείς σας τον Ζωγράφο με την πατέντα που θα σώσει την Ελλάδα αλλά δεν την λέω στον κόσμο για να μην μου την κλέψουν. ή την Ελλάδα θα σώσετε ή την τσέπη σας. αν είναι για την τσέπη σας τότε άστε μας να σας ανακαλύψουμε στο τελεμάρκετινγκ με την έξυπνη γεννήτρια και μην ασχολείστε με εμάς τους άσχετους............ φιλικά πάντα.



 Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε ορισμένα πράγματα που έχουμε μπερδέψει. 
Ο μπετατζής και ο πανεπιστημιακός είναι άνθρωποι μορφωμένοι πάνω σε διαφορετικό αντικείμενο. 
Η φαντασία η διαίσθηση και η αντίληψη είναι διεργασίες του εγκεφάλου και είναι διαφορετικές σε κάθε άνθρωπο άσχετα αν αυτός είναι μπετατζής ή είναι πανεπιστημιακός.
Υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που κανένας δεν έχει θίξει. *Η αυτό μόρφωση* Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι ένα ζωντανό παράδειγμα,,,, μου ήρθε η ιδέα να βιδώσω την κάθε κολόνα της κατασκευής με το έδαφος. Τότε ήμουν μπετατζής. Η ιδέα σαν μπετατζής μου ήρθε. Μετά όταν έπρεπε να εξηγήσω σε επιστήμονες τι συμβαίνει και η πατέντα μου είναι καλή και δουλεύει έπρεπε να αποκτήσω γνώσεις. Τι έκανα λιπών? ..... διάβασα πολλές... πάρα πολλές διατριβές, διδακτορικά από το ίντερνετ και μορφώθηκα αυτοδίδακτα χωρίς πτυχίο. 
Τώρα πάνω σε αυτόν τον κλάδο είμαι από τις κορυφές του πλανήτη. Το που είναι η αλήθεια για τις εφευρέσεις και τους εφευρέτες και την μόρφωση δέστε το εσείς... είναι θέμα αντίληψης......*συνεχίζω να είμαι μπετατζής.. * Αλλά άρθρα σαν αυτό ...  http://www.thegreeksenergy.com/t69439-topic#381090 δεν γράφεται από μπετατζή. Τι είμαι λυπών? Ούτε εγώ ξέρω... ή μάλλον ξέρω.... 
*Αν θες να ζήσεις μια ευτυχισμένη ζωή, εξάρτησέ την από ένα στόχο, όχι από ανθρώπους ή αντικείμενα.* _Άλμπερτ Άινστάιν_

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> το κατά τύχη που είπες μόλις επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που πριν λίγο είπε ο Γιώργος. ότί βρεθήκαν ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο. και όλοι ήταν σχετική με το αντικείμενο. δεν βρέθηκαν από άσχετους. γιατί τότε το βελκρο θα έπρεπε να έχει φτιαχτεί πριν μερικά εκατομμύρια χρόνια. το βιάγκρα δεν το βρήκε βοσκός ούτε μπετατζής αλλά φαρμακευτική που παρατήρισε διαφορετικά συμπτόματα από αυτά που έψαχνε. . την μούχλα αιώνες την βλέπανε οι άνθρωποι. δεν την σκέφτηκε κανένας παραπέρα. ο σωστός ερευνητής που ήξερε τη έψαχνε είχε το υπόβαθρο και πρόσεξε την διαφορά ανακάλυψε την πενικιλίνη.







> ο σωστός ερευνητής που ήξερε τη έψαχνε είχε το υπόβαθρο και πρόσεξε την διαφορά







> ότί βρεθήκαν ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο.



Στα αμέσως 2 παραπάνω 
1) Πως λες "σωστός ερευνητής " όταν λες ταυτόχρονα "έψαχνε κάτι άλλο" ? βλέπεις την τεράστια αντίφαση? Παραδέξου ότι και εδώ μιλάμε για κωλοφαρδία .
2) Δηλαδή ο  Ντα βίντσι που πίστευε ότι αν βάλει στα 2 του χέρια από 5 μέτρα ξύλα και πανιά για να τα κάνει φτερά πιστεύοντας ότι με αυτά θα καταφέρει να πετάξει (με την μυική του δύναμη μόνο που αυτό σημαίνει ότι όντως δεν έβλεπε πέρα από την μύτη του) τον λες "σωστό ερευνητή" ? (το αν ανακάλυψε ότι με το πέσιμο που έφαγε από 5 όροφη πολυκατοικία ότι τουλάχιστον πέταξε για 5 δευτερόλεπτα επειδή είχε "επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο" καταλαβαίνεις ότι με αφήνει πλήρως αδιάφορο.)  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Μεταφέρθηκαν 114 μυνήματα στο παρακάτω θέμα, http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=80250&page=4
Οι συζητήσεις για τις κουνήστρες ας συνεχίσουν εκεί.  :Lol:

----------

DGeorge (08-05-16), 

kioan (06-05-16), 

seismic (06-05-16)

----------


## seismic

Το παίζετε και γνώστες,δείτε εδώ επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση,
γατάκια...  :Lol: 
Ένας άλλος  μεγάλος εφευρέτης που ανακάλυψε πως θα γλιτώνουν ενέργεια και καύσιμα τα αεροπλάνα! 
https://www.facebook.com/sideradiko....6154888448729/

----------


## seismic

***«Μαγική» μπαταρία που διαρκεί για πάντα ανακαλύφθηκε κατά λάθος*

http://www.econews.gr/2016/05/04/mpa...ortisi-129975/

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ***«Μαγική» μπαταρία που διαρκεί για πάντα ανακαλύφθηκε κατά λάθος*
> 
> http://www.econews.gr/2016/05/04/mpa...ortisi-129975/



Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω μερικώς στο περί "κατά λάθος " διότι είχε προηγηθεί η μπαταρία "νανοσωλήνων" .... αυτό το χρησιμοποίησαν ως κατεύθυνση με την έννοια ότι όσο μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια έχουμε διαθέσιμη, τόσο καλύτερη και η μπαταρία μας (όχι ότι ήθελε και βαθύ επιστ. υπόβαθρο για να το σκεφτείς) 

http://www.chemview.gr/i-chimeia-sti...a-to-mina.html

Απλά από εκεί και ύστερα επειδή έβλεπαν ότι οι νανοσωλήνες είχαν κάποια ευθραυστότητα όπως όλες οι μπαταρίες , έπρεπε να καλύψουν αυτήν την ευθραυστότητα με κάτι .
Αυτό το "κάτι " το ανακάλυψε μια εξπέρ της κωλοφαρδίας επίσης . Αυτό που αυτή ονομάζει "γέλη" το πήρε από τις μπαταρίες Gel (σιγά το επιστ. υπόβαθρο λέμε ) 
Τα παραπάνω για άλλη μια φορά όπως και να το κάνουμε δείχνουν την τακτική του τυφλοπόντικα ... δηλαδή της συνεχούς Π.Α.Ρ.Α.Τ.Η.Ρ.Η.Σ.Η.Σ 

Αλίμονο αν κάποιος με επιστ. υπόβαθρο τολμήσει να πει "έχω τέτοιες πλήρεις γνώσεις , που αν προσπαθήσω να καταφέρω κάτι θα το καταφέρω με την μία "  (όπως κάπως έτσι λέγανε οι "θεοί του Cern " που ήταν απόλυτα σίγουροι για το "σωματίδιο του θεού" και τώρα κρύβονται από προσώπου γης όταν ως απάντηση δώσανε το περίφημο ) 




> *Σα να μην έφτανε αυτό, προτείνουν και μια άλλη θεωρία -ακόμα πιο εξωπραγματική- για την αποτυχία του πειράματος. Λένε, λοιπόν, ότι ο ίδιος ο Θεός σταμάτησε το πείραμα, καθώς η ολοκλήρωσή του με την παραγωγή του Σωματιδίου του Θεού [άλλο όνομα για το μποζόνιο] θα είχε το εξής αποτέλεσμα. Αν έχουμε επιστημονική απόδειξη ότι υπάρχει το Σωματίδιο του Θεού, άρα υπάρχει Θεός, δε συντρέχουν οι λόγοι να έχει κάποιος πίστη. Συνεπώς, ο Θεός σταμάτησε το πείραμα για να μην υπάρξει απόδειξη και να συνεχίσουν οι άνθρωποι να πιστεύουν.*
> 
> *Παραδόξως, οι Nielsen και Ninomiya εξακολουθούν να κυκλοφορούν ελεύθεροι χωρίς περιοριστικούς όρους...
> *



Αν είναι έτσι , τότε χίλιες φορές ακούω μόνο τον Μπάρμπα Μήτσο .

----------


## kioan

Η ονομασία "σωματίδιο του θεού" έχει προέλθει από τον νομπελίστα Leon Lederman ο οποίος το βάφτισε έτσι προσπαθώντας να εκλαϊκεύσει τη σπουδαιότητα του σωματιδίου Higgs.

Κανένας σοβαρός επιστήμονας δεν δίνει την οποιαδήποτε θεολογική σημασία στο σωματίδιο αυτό. Αντιθέτως μάλιστα δε θέλουν ούτε να το ακούν με αυτήν την ονομασία.
http://www.nationalpost.com/m/wp/blo...e-god-particle
Όποιος το συνδέει με θεούς κλπ είναι είτε αφελής, είτε δημοσιογράφος  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κανένας σοβαρός επιστήμονας δεν δίνει την οποιαδήποτε θεολογική σημασία στο σωματίδιο αυτό. Αντιθέτως μάλιστα δε θέλουν ούτε να το ακούν με αυτήν την ονομασία.
> http://www.nationalpost.com/m/wp/blo...e-god-particle
> Όποιος το συνδέει με θεούς κλπ είναι είτε αφελής, είτε δημοσιογράφος



Ενοχλήθηκες από τους δημοσιογράφους ...οκ (τα παρακάτω δεν είναι δηλωμένα από δημοσιογράφους ) 
Και σου δίνω αποσπάσματα απόψεων ιδίου επιστήμονα . (3 αποσπάσματα και δώσε ιδιαίτερη σημασία στα υπογραμμισμένα κάθε αποσπάσματος )

1) Ο Χώκινγκ έχει εκφράσει τις ανησυχίες του ότι η ζωή στη γη διατρέχει κίνδυνο λόγω «ενός ξαφνικού πυρηνικού πολέμου, γενετικά τροποποιημένων ιών ή άλλους κινδύνους που δεν έχουμε ακόμα σκεφτεί».  Προβλέπει ότι οι διαστημικές πτήσεις *και ο αποικισμός στο διάστημα είναι αναγκαία για το μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας*.

2) Στο ίδιο βιβλίο πρότεινε ότι η ύπαρξη του Θεού ήταν περιττή να εξηγήσει την προέλευση του σύμπαντος. 
Πιο πρόσφατες συζητήσεις με το Neil Turok οδήγησαν στην πραγματοποίηση ότι είναι επίσης συμβατή με έναν ανοικτό σύμπαν. 
Περαιτέρω εργασία από τον Χώκινγκ στον τομέα των βελών του χρόνου οδήγησαν στη δημοσίευση του 1985 ενός εγγράφου που θεωρητικολογεί ότι εάν η πρόταση κανένας-ορίου ήταν σωστή, κατόπιν όταν το σύμπαν σταματούσε να επεκτείνεται και τελικά κατέρρεε,*ο χρόνος θα έτρεχε προς τα πίσω.*

3) «Βλέπω τον εγκέφαλο σαν έναν υπολογιστή που θα σταματήσει να λειτουργεί όταν χαλάσουν τα εξαρτήματά του. *Δεν υπάρχει παράδεισος ούτε μετά θάνατον ζωή για χαλασμένους υπολογιστές* β αυτό είναι ένα παραμύθι για τους ανθρώπους που φοβούνται το σκοτάδι». 

Έχουμε και λέμε ...
1) Η δήλωση στο (3) αναιρείται από την δήλωση (2)????? (ναι ή όχι?) 
2) Η δήλωση (1) ότι υπάρχει λόγος "ανησυχίας για την ανθρωπότητα" όταν υπάρχει η δήλωση (2)? (στέκει? ή πάμε για ζουρλομανδύα ?) 

Που είσαι ρε Μπάρμπα Μήτσο? συμμάζεψε τους ...
Και αν θέλετε έχω άπειρες και "τρελές" αντιφάσεις από πάρα πολλούς "επιστήμονες " . :Lol: 
μαιμού.JPG

----------


## kioan

> Που είσαι ρε Μπάρμπα Μήτσο? συμμάζεψε τους ...
> Και αν θέλετε έχω άπειρες και "τρελές" αντιφάσεις από πάρα πολλούς "επιστήμονες " .
> μαιμού.JPG



Το να βάζουμε εντός εισαγωγικών τη λέξη _επιστήμονες_, αναφερόμενοι σε άτομα που αν μη τι άλλο έχουν προσφέρει κάτι περισσότερο στην επιστήμη σε σχέση με τον Μπάρμπα Μήτσο που επικαλείσαι, είναι μάλλον ατυχές και δείχνει άγνοια.






> 1) Η δήλωση στο (3) αναιρείται από την δήλωση (2)????? (ναι ή όχι?)



Όχι. Σκέψου τι εννοεί ο κόσμος όταν μιλάει για "μετά θάνατον ζωή" και θα δεις ότι συγκρίνεις μήλα με πορτοκάλια.





> 2) Η δήλωση (1) ότι υπάρχει λόγος "ανησυχίας για την ανθρωπότητα" όταν υπάρχει η δήλωση (2)? (στέκει? ή πάμε για ζουρλομανδύα ?)



Θέλω να πιστεύω πως όλοι όσοι μπαίνουμε σε αυτό το forum κατανοούμε ότι η μοίρα του σύμπαντος δεν ταυτίζεται με αυτήν της ανθρωπότητας. Το σύμπαν προϋπήρχε και θα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει αφότου καταφέρουμε να αφανίσουμε τη ζωή σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη.

----------


## seismic

Η ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ ΔΙΕΘΝΟΠΟΙΕΊΤΑΙ !!!
Free Energy Watersplitting Device via GigaHz pulse Generator from Petros Zografos
Free Energy Watersplitting Device via GigaHz pulse Generator from Petros Zografos http://overunity.coβ¦

----------

Dragonborn (07-05-16)

----------


## leosedf

Ναι και μετά σε πάει στα overunity forums και σε λοιπές παπαροσελίδες.
Στους κλασικούς του ιντερνετ που προσπαθούν να ανακαλύψουν οτιδήποτε και πιστεύουν οτιδήποτε.


Προφανώς και δεν ξέρουν οι άνθρωποι με τι παπάρα έχουν να κάνουν...  :Lol:

----------


## seismic

> Ναι και μετά σε πάει στα overunity forums και σε λοιπές παπαροσελίδες.
> Στους κλασικούς του ιντερνετ που προσπαθούν να ανακαλύψουν οτιδήποτε και πιστεύουν οτιδήποτε.
> 
> 
> Προφανώς και δεν ξέρουν οι άνθρωποι με τι παπάρα έχουν να κάνουν...



Παπάρα ξεπαπάρα ο Ζωγράφος την ζημιά στις πετρελαικές την έκανε.... όλοι ψάχνουν για ελεύθερη ενέργεια!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το να βάζουμε εντός εισαγωγικών τη λέξη _επιστήμονες_, αναφερόμενοι σε άτομα που αν μη τι άλλο έχουν προσφέρει κάτι περισσότερο στην επιστήμη σε σχέση με τον Μπάρμπα Μήτσο που επικαλείσαι, είναι μάλλον ατυχές και δείχνει άγνοια.



Δεν τσουβαλιάζω τους πάντες , αλλά μια που το θέτεις έτσι τότε και τον Π.Ζωγράφο θα πρέπει να προσέχω να μην τον βάζω σε εισαγωγικά για το χατήρι και το καλό της επιστήμης . (τι να κάνουμε δόγμα είναι και αυτό και απαγορεύεται να έχουμε και εμείς απόψεις ) . Εντάξει λοιπόν θα σου κάνω το χατήρι ότι και ο Π.Ζωγράφος δεν είναι δόγμα και θα πρέπει να σιωπήσω για το καλό της ανθρωπότητας και να παραδεχτώ ότι κάτι έχει προσφέρει και αυτός με τα ενεργειακά καζανάκια ελεύθερης και αεικίνητης ενέργειας.




> Το σύμπαν προϋπήρχε και θα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει αφότου καταφέρουμε να αφανίσουμε τη ζωή σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη.



Αν και με χωρίς αποδείξεις (και στυλ αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσουμε)  αλλά και λόγο δόγματος της επιστήμης πάω πάσο .

----------


## kioan

Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει...
Άλλο πράγμα η θεωρητική φυσική, άλλο η φιλοσοφία, άλλο η θεολογία ...και άλλο η παπαρολογία των ψευτοεπιστημόνων τύπου ΠΖ.







> Αν και με χωρίς αποδείξεις (και στυλ αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσουμε)  αλλά και λόγο δόγματος της επιστήμης πάω πάσο .



Χωρίς αποδείξεις για τι πράγμα;
Για το ότι το σύμπαν προϋπήρχε της ανθρωπότητας; 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## seismic

> Kioan.. Άλλο πράγμα η θεωρητική φυσική, άλλο η φιλοσοφία, άλλο η θεολογία ...και άλλο η παπαρολογία των ψευτοεπιστημόνων τύπου ΠΖ.



Καλά εγώ και ο Π. Ζωγράφος είμαστε για τα μπάζα. 
Πάντως εμείς σας δείξαμε τα έργα μας με τα δικά μου πειράματα και με την μηχανή του Π. Ζωγράφου να δουλεύει μια χαρά χωρίς ορυκτά καύσιμα. 
Εμείς σας τα δείξαμε. Αμφισβητείται ότι δουλεύουν?
Μας έχετε για κομπιναδόρους? Αν ναι...γιατί να το κάνουμε αυτό? και πως το κάνουμε μπροστά στα μάτια όλων? 
Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν ότι βλέπουν και άλλοι που πιστεύουν ότι καταλαβαίνουν. Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνετε γιατί το μυαλό σας μέχρι εκεί φθάνει ... τι σας φταίνε οι εφευρέτες? 
Και κάτι άλλο.... γιατί κρατάτε πάντα αυτήν την αρνητική στάση στις εφευρέσεις?
Ποιόν θέλετε να προστατέψετε από τι?

----------


## lepouras

είμαστε οι πετρελαϊκές που το παίζουμε ηλεκτρονικοί για να δούμε ποιος θα μας φάει το ψωμί και να προφυλάξουμε τα συμφέροντα μας. γιατί νομίζεις φτιάχτηκε αυτό το φορουμ. ποιος νομίζεις ότι το χρηματοδοτεί. σας παρακολουθούμε και ξέρουμε τα πάντα για εσάς.
ζήτω οι νεφελιμ και  οι ελοχιμ και κάτω οι Έψιλον.

----------

kioan (08-05-16)

----------


## seismic

Χα Χα έχουμε καλαμπούρι!  :Biggrin: 
Πάντως ένα να ξέρετε... διεθνή πατέντα, πειράματα κόστος 100.000 ευρώ
Ο Π.Ζωγράφος έχει δώσει κοντά 450000 ευρώ μόνο για τα μηχανήματα που διαθέτει.
Πολλά φράγκα φίλοι μου....για να κάνουμε το δικό μας και να σας κοροιδέψουμε.
Αυτός που δίνει τόσα χρήματα και την μισή του ζωή στην έρευνα τουλάχιστον αυτό που κάνει το πιστεύει.
Αλίμονο από τους άλλους τους κρατικοδίαιτους, τους ταβλαδόρους, και τους κρίνοντες χωρίς την γνώσιν της έρευνας του εφευρέτη.

----------


## kioan

Seismic, κάνε μια χάρη στον εαυτό σου και μην προσπαθείς να τον εξισώσεις με τον ΠΖ... πιστεύω πως αρκετοί εδώ μέσα σε έχουν σε μεγαλύτερη εκτίμηση για την προσπάθεια που κάνεις με το σύστημα αντισεισμικής προστασίας  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## seismic

> Seismic, κάνε μια χάρη στον εαυτό σου και μην προσπαθείς να τον εξισώσεις με τον ΠΖ... πιστεύω πως αρκετοί εδώ μέσα σε έχουν σε μεγαλύτερη εκτίμηση για την προσπάθεια που κάνεις με το σύστημα αντισεισμικής προστασίας  
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



 Δεν είπα ότι εξισώνω τον εαυτό μου με τον Π.Ζωγράφο. Είπα ότι τον καταλαβαίνω γιατί και εγώ έχω περάσει πολύ άσχημα με πολλούς πολιτικούς μηχανικούς στα διάφορα φόρουμ που γράφω. Του συμπαραστέκομαι απλά για τον εξής λόγο. Ποτέ μου δεν μετάνιωσα για κάτι που δεν έκανα... αλλά όλα αυτά γύρο μας είναι εφευρέσεις ανθρώπων που άκουσαν τα ίδια που λέγονται για τους εφευρέτες. Στην Αμερική και τους αποτυχόντες εφευρέτες τους τιμούν διότι και αυτοί εφυήβραν ότι αυτό που έκαναν δεν δουλεύει.
Τουλάχιστον λίγο σεβασμό για την προσπάθεια που κάνει κάθε ένας άνθρωπος για το καλό όλων μας.

----------


## leosedf

Ανέκδοτο της χρονιάς:





> Ο Π.Ζωγράφος έχει δώσει κοντά 450000 ευρώ μόνο για τα μηχανήματα που διαθέτει.

----------

CybEng (08-05-16), 

vasilllis (08-05-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω όλα όσα ειπώθηκαν εδώ, όμως κάνω μία απλή σκέψη΄και προσπαθώ να βρω έμμεσα την αλήθεια:
από ότι λέγανε πήγανε και στη Γερμανία (η όπου αλλού) προφανώς να παρουσιάσουν, κατοχυρώσουν και φυσικά να πουλήσουν την εφεύρεση.
Το θέμα της ενέργειας είναι μείζον όμως από ότι φαίνεται δεν τους έδωσαν σημασία.
Λέτε να είναι τόσο ανόητοι και έχασαν τόσο μεγάλη ευκαιρία όλοι αυτοί (Γερμανοί Αμερικάνοι) που "στέκονται" έξω από τα σχολεία και τα πανεπιστήμια και μαζεύουν τα κεφάλια που ξεχωρίζουν;
Η μήπως δεν το επέτρεψαν τα συμφέροντα της Shell και της BP ;

----------


## Dragonborn

> Λέτε να είναι τόσο ανόητοι και έχασαν τόσο μεγάλη ευκαιρία όλοι αυτοί (Γερμανοί Αμερικάνοι)... Η μήπως δεν το επέτρεψαν τα συμφέροντα της Shell και της BP ;



Μάλλον πρόκειται για ανθελληνικό δάκτυλο των παραγόντων της Νέας Τάξης, που δεν θέλουν να παραδεχθούν ότι οι "αντιδραστικοί" και απείθαρχοι Έλληνες επινόησαν κάτι σημαντικό. Το έβαλαν λοιπόν στο ψυγείο μέχρι να αναπτυχθεί ανεξάρτητα από δικούς τους και να εμφανισθεί σαν δήθεν νέα ιδέα στην Αγγλία ή την Αμερική.

----------


## Thansavv

> Δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω όλα όσα ειπώθηκαν εδώ, όμως κάνω μία απλή σκέψη΄και προσπαθώ να βρω έμμεσα την αλήθεια:
> από ότι λέγανε πήγανε και στη Γερμανία (η όπου αλλού) *προφανώς να παρουσιάσουν, κατοχυρώσουν και φυσικά να πουλήσουν την εφεύρεση.*
> Το θέμα της ενέργειας είναι μείζον όμως από ότι φαίνεται δεν τους έδωσαν σημασία.
> Λέτε να είναι τόσο ανόητοι και έχασαν τόσο μεγάλη ευκαιρία όλοι αυτοί (Γερμανοί Αμερικάνοι) που "στέκονται" έξω από τα σχολεία και τα πανεπιστήμια και μαζεύουν τα κεφάλια που ξεχωρίζουν;
> Η μήπως δεν το επέτρεψαν τα συμφέροντα της Shell και της BP ;



Αυτό δε θα το έκαναν ποτέ (να πουλήσουν την εφεύρεση σε βαρβάρους) όπως είπαν, γιατί πρώτος και μοναδικός στόχος τους είναι η σωτηρία της Ελλάδας και των Ελλήνων. Απλώς τους κόψανε στο "Ελλάδα έχεις ταλέντο" εδώ, και δοκιμάσανε την τύχη τους και στη Γερμανία.
Η συσκευή με τον τροχό ποδηλάτου που παράγει δωρεάν ενέργεια με μια απλή κίνηση, έχει ήδη δοθεί δωρεάν στην Αφρική. (Αγάπη μόνο!!)
Χιλιάδες συμπατριώτες μας παράγουν άφθονη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια με τη χρήση των επαναστατικών υδροστροβιλων (πολύ σημαντικό  { μετά από πολυετείς δοκιμές και μελέτες}  με 3 φτερωτές).
Ήδη  δεκάδες σπίτια ηλεκτροδοτούνται από τη θαυματουργή συσκευή που λειτουργεί μόνο με αθώο νεράκι.
Και θα σας κάνω και μια ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΗ ΣΟΚ!! Υπάρχει ήδη αεροπλάνο που πετάει με υδρογόνο, χάρη στη συσκευή του Πέτρου.
Τον δεκαπενταύγουστο το hellagen.gr (το οποίο απαντάει σε όλες μας τις ερωτήσεις - απορίες)   θα ανεβάσει καινούρια φωτογραφία
που θα λέει "Χρόνια Πολλά".
"Αφού τα βλέπεται ρε Έλληνες! Τι θέλεται ακόμα για να πιστέψεται" θα έλεγε κάποιος άλλος....

Σεβασμός και αγάπη στις Μητέρες όλου του κόσμου! Χρόνια τους πολλά.

----------

Dragonborn (08-05-16), 

seismic (08-05-16)

----------


## seismic

> Δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω όλα όσα ειπώθηκαν εδώ, όμως κάνω μία απλή σκέψη΄και προσπαθώ να βρω έμμεσα την αλήθεια:
> από ότι λέγανε πήγανε και στη Γερμανία (η όπου αλλού) προφανώς να παρουσιάσουν, κατοχυρώσουν και φυσικά να πουλήσουν την εφεύρεση.
> Το θέμα της ενέργειας είναι μείζον όμως από ότι φαίνεται δεν τους έδωσαν σημασία.
> Λέτε να είναι τόσο ανόητοι και έχασαν τόσο μεγάλη ευκαιρία όλοι αυτοί (Γερμανοί Αμερικάνοι) που "στέκονται" έξω από τα σχολεία και τα πανεπιστήμια και μαζεύουν τα κεφάλια που ξεχωρίζουν;
> Η μήπως δεν το επέτρεψαν τα συμφέροντα της Shell και της BP ;



 Ο Π. Ζ τελειοποίησε την συσκευή πρόσφατα. Πριν ήταν ακόμα σε πειραματικό στάδιο.




> Thansavv..."Αφού τα βλέπεται ρε Έλληνες! Τι θέλεται ακόμα για να πιστέψεται" θα έλεγε κάποιος άλλος....



*Ο Θωμάς ο άπιστος ή ο επιστήμων;*

Βαλτε το δακτυλό σας επί τον τύπον των ήλων και επί των κεφαλών των πρωταγωνιστών. 
Caravaggio_-_The_Incredulity_of_Saint_Thomas.jpg

----------


## Dragonborn

Ερευνητής ανακαλύπτει τα μυστικά του Tesla και ενισχύει την ενέργεια 5000%.

----------


## vasilllis

> Αυτό δε θα το έκαναν ποτέ (να πουλήσουν την εφεύρεση σε βαρβάρους) όπως είπαν, γιατί πρώτος και μοναδικός στόχος τους είναι η σωτηρία της Ελλάδας και των Ελλήνων. Απλώς τους κόψανε στο "Ελλάδα έχεις ταλέντο" εδώ, και δοκιμάσανε την τύχη τους και στη Γερμανία.
> Η συσκευή με τον τροχό ποδηλάτου που παράγει δωρεάν ενέργεια με μια απλή κίνηση, έχει ήδη δοθεί δωρεάν στην Αφρική. (Αγάπη μόνο!!)
> Χιλιάδες συμπατριώτες μας παράγουν άφθονη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια με τη χρήση των επαναστατικών υδροστροβιλων (πολύ σημαντικό  { μετά από πολυετείς δοκιμές και μελέτες}  με 3 φτερωτές).
> Ήδη  δεκάδες σπίτια ηλεκτροδοτούνται από τη θαυματουργή συσκευή που λειτουργεί μόνο με αθώο νεράκι.
> Και θα σας κάνω και μια ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΗ ΣΟΚ!! Υπάρχει ήδη αεροπλάνο που πετάει με υδρογόνο, χάρη στη συσκευή του Πέτρου.
> Τον δεκαπενταύγουστο το hellagen.gr (το οποίο απαντάει σε όλες μας τις ερωτήσεις - απορίες)   θα ανεβάσει καινούρια φωτογραφία
> που θα λέει "Χρόνια Πολλά".
> "Αφού τα βλέπεται ρε Έλληνες! Τι θέλεται ακόμα για να πιστέψεται" θα έλεγε κάποιος άλλος....
> 
> Σεβασμός και αγάπη στις Μητέρες όλου του κόσμου! Χρόνια τους πολλά.



να σου θυμισω οτι αεροπλοια με υδρογονο πετανε απο το 1930 περιπου,Ειχε γινει μεγαλη εκρηξη και σταματησε η χρηση τους τοτε.Ξαναβγηκαν στα σκαρια (zepelin) to 2000 με αεριο ηλιον .

----------


## Thansavv

Βασίλη, μόνο την τελευταία γραμμή εννοώ σοβαρά. 

Όλα τα άλλα είναι από βλακείες που βλέπω, ακούω και διαβάζω σχετικά με την εν λόγω εφεύρεση και μου ανεβάζουν και την πίεση!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Άκυρο!!!!

----------


## manolena

> Βασίλη, μόνο την τελευταία γραμμή εννοώ σοβαρά. 
> 
> Όλα τα άλλα είναι από βλακείες που βλέπω, ακούω και διαβάζω σχετικά με την εν λόγω εφεύρεση και μου ανεβάζουν και την πίεση!!!



Μα, είπα κι εγώ... Βρίσκομαι σε κανένα συγχρο-κύκλοτρο ή το μυαλό μου έχει κουνήσει;

----------


## rama

Το έχω ξαναγράψει παλιότερα, ότι είναι επιθυμητό / αναγκαίο να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ερευνούν και πειραματίζονται κόντρα στις υπάρχουσες θεωρίες, μπάς και προκύψει κάτι χρήσιμο και νέο. Αλλά επίσης αναγκαίο είναι να υπάρχει επιστημονική επιφυλακτικότητα στους ισχυρισμούς του καθενός πειραματιστή. Ολες οι εφευρέσεις πρέπει να αποδειχθούν και να τεκμηριωθούν στον κατάλληλο επιστημονικό χώρο, κι όχι σε ζούγκλες με κλειστά κουτιά άγνωστου περιεχομένου. Εδώ φτάσαμε να καταγραφεί επισήμως κλέψιμο στην ποδηλασία με ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ υποβοήθησης που ήταν κρυμμένο εσωτερικά στον σκελετό.

----------


## kioan

Δείτε και αυτό το video το οποίο, αν και μας πάει αρκετά χρόνια πίσω, πιστεύω οραματίζεται αυτό που σήμερα προσπαθεί να υλοποιήσει με την εφεύρεσή του ο κ. Ζωγράφος.





Το συγκεκριμένο video ήταν πολύ μπροστά για την εποχή του. Απλά τότε δεν υπήρχε το διαδίκτυο και δημοσιογραφικές εκπομπές όπως η Ζούγκλα, ώστε να τύχει παρόμοιας προβολής με αποτέλεσμα όλη αυτή η τεχνολογία να έμεινε για πολλά χρόνια ανεκμετάλλευτη.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θέλω να μειώσω τη σπουδαιότητα της επιστημονικής έρευνας του κ. Ζωγράφου, απλά πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να το μελετήσει διεξοδικά και να εμπνευστεί από αυτό. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποιον τρόπο για να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του και να τον ενημερώσω  :Sad:

----------

Dragonborn (11-05-16), 

seismic (12-05-16)

----------


## seismic

> Δείτε και αυτό το video το οποίο, αν και μας πάει αρκετά χρόνια πίσω, πιστεύω οραματίζεται αυτό που σήμερα προσπαθεί να υλοποιήσει με την εφεύρεσή του ο κ. Ζωγράφος.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο video ήταν πολύ μπροστά για την εποχή του. Απλά τότε δεν υπήρχε το διαδίκτυο και δημοσιογραφικές εκπομπές όπως η Ζούγκλα, ώστε να τύχει παρόμοιας προβολής με αποτέλεσμα όλη αυτή η τεχνολογία να έμεινε για πολλά χρόνια ανεκμετάλλευτη.
> 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θέλω να μειώσω τη σπουδαιότητα της επιστημονικής έρευνας του κ. Ζωγράφου, απλά πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να το μελετήσει διεξοδικά και να εμπνευστεί από αυτό. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποιον τρόπο για να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του και να τον ενημερώσω



Τον ενημέρωσα εγώ. Του έστειλα και το βίντεο.

----------


## vasilllis

To ειδα με προσοχη.Εξαιρετικο μπορω να πω.Εχω μια απορια στο 2:31 τι ακριβως λεει γιατι οι υποτιτλοι βγαλανε αυτο enabled crypto map dick boli shame to be tankers.

----------


## seismic



----------


## kioan

Κατάλαβα... Θα κλάψουμε καμιά μέρα τον ΠΖ επειδή είτε έπαθε ηλεκτροπληξία στρίβοντας σύρματα με τα (πανάκριβα εργαλεία των 450.000euro) τα χέρια του, είτε κάηκε επιδεικνύοντας πόσο εύφλεκτο είναι το υδρογόνο που καίγεται μαζί με τον πλαστικό σωλήνα από τον οποίο το απελευθερώνει, είτε επειδή του έσκασε στη μάπα το σκουριασμένο δοχείο στο οποίο αποηκεύει το υδρογόνο και θα αρχίσουν οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας πως τον φάγανε οι πετρελαιάδες  :Bored:

----------

vasilllis (13-05-16)

----------


## seismic

Την νέα τάξη πραγμάτων την νιώθουμε καθημερινά. Μας οδηγούν καθημερινά να χορεύουμε τον χορό του Ζαλόγγου. Τι νομίζετε ότι οι Έλληνες εφευρέτες είναι χαζοί οι ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις μη ανταγωνιστικές και οι Έλληνες τεμπέληδες? Ας μας αφήσουν ελεύθερους να σου πω που θα πάνε οι Γερμανικές επιχειρήσεις.

----------

Dragonborn (14-05-16)

----------


## kioan

> Τι νομίζετε ότι οι Έλληνες εφευρέτες είναι χαζοί



Κανένας πραγματικός εφευρέτης δεν είναι χαζός.

Η διαφωνία μας είναι πως εξακολουθείτε να θεωρείτε ορισμένους αποδεδειγμένα χαζούς ως εφευρέτες.

----------


## seismic

> Κανένας πραγματικός εφευρέτης δεν είναι χαζός.
> 
> Η διαφωνία μας είναι πως εξακολουθείτε να θεωρείτε ορισμένους αποδεδειγμένα χαζούς ως εφευρέτες.



Η δική μου διαφωνία είναι η επιμονή ορισμένων επιστημόνων να βάλουν κανόνες στην επιστημονική έρευνα. 
Όλα ανατρέπονται από την έρευνα. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που δεν ανατρέπεται. Απλά ισχύει μέχρι να ανακαλύψουμε κάτι άλλο που το απορρίπτει. Αυτό που είναι μπροστά στα μάτια μας δεν το έχουμε ανακαλύψει και αυτό που είναι πίσω από τα μάτια μας δεν μπορούμε ούτε να το φανταστούμε.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Η δική μου διαφωνία είναι η επιμονή ορισμένων επιστημόνων να βάλουν κανόνες στην επιστημονική έρευνα. 
> Όλα ανατρέπονται από την έρευνα. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που δεν ανατρέπεται. Απλά ισχύει μέχρι να ανακαλύψουμε κάτι άλλο που το απορρίπτει. Αυτό που είναι μπροστά στα μάτια μας δεν το έχουμε ανακαλύψει και αυτό που είναι πίσω από τα μάτια μας δεν μπορούμε ούτε να το φανταστούμε.



Για να ανατραπεί όμως ένας ΚΑΘΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ της φυσικής, χρειάζονται ατράνταχτες αποδείξεις με συνεχή επαλήθευση και οχι ο λόγος ενός άσχετου (κατα επάγγελμα) με μόνο πειστήριο αμφιλεγόμενα πειράματα και μηδενική μαθηματική απόδειξη....

----------


## seismic

> Για να ανατραπεί όμως ένας ΚΑΘΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ της φυσικής, χρειάζονται ατράνταχτες αποδείξεις με συνεχή επαλήθευση και οχι ο λόγος ενός άσχετου (κατα επάγγελμα) με μόνο πειστήριο αμφιλεγόμενα πειράματα και μηδενική μαθηματική απόδειξη....



 Τελικά τι μετράει πιο πολύ Το πείραμα ή η μαθηματική απόδειξη? Αποκλείεται ένας να βρει κάτι κατά λάθος και να μην μπορεί να το εξηγήσει μαθηματικά?
Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις τι κάνετε? Το αποδέχεστε ή όχι?

----------


## exop

> Τελικά τι μετράει πιο πολύ Το πείραμα ή η μαθηματική απόδειξη? Αποκλείεται ένας να βρει κάτι κατά λάθος και να μην μπορεί να το εξηγήσει μαθηματικά?
> Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις τι κάνετε? Το αποδέχεστε ή όχι?




μάλλον αποκλείεται
αν δεν υπάρχει το επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο, δεν θα καταλάβεις καν οτι κάτι ανακάλυψες και απλά θα το προσπεράσεις

π.χ. η μούχλα υπάρχει αιώνες - χρειάστηκε ο Φλέμμινγκ (βιολόγος/φαρμακολόγος) να καταλάβει τι "βλέπει" και να έχουμε την πενικιλλήνη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τελικά τι μετράει πιο πολύ Το πείραμα ή η μαθηματική απόδειξη?



Το πείραμα φυσικά ! ...και ας πάρω το μπακαλίστικο παράδειγμα του μυστικού της Coca-cola ... αυτήν την ανακάλυψε ο μπάρμπα Μήτσος .... και οι επιστήμονες ακόμη με τα μαθηματικά τους δεν μπορούν να σπάσουν το μυστικό και μείναμε στις πορτοκαλάδες με ή χωρίς ανθρακικό . :Tongue2: 





> π.χ. η μούχλα υπάρχει αιώνες - χρειάστηκε ο Φλέμμινγκ (βιολόγος/φαρμακολόγος) να καταλάβει τι "βλέπει" και να έχουμε την πενικιλλήνη



Κααιιιιι πόσα ποντίκια ή χιμπατζήδες θανάτωσε για να το ανακαλύψει? (ή γενικά οι "βιολόγοι" με τα "αλάνθαστα" μαθηματικά )

----------


## seismic

> μάλλον αποκλείεται
> αν δεν υπάρχει το επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο, δεν θα καταλάβεις καν οτι κάτι ανακάλυψες και απλά θα το προσπεράσεις
> 
> π.χ. η μούχλα υπάρχει αιώνες - χρειάστηκε ο Φλέμμινγκ (βιολόγος/φαρμακολόγος) να καταλάβει τι "βλέπει" και να έχουμε την πενικιλλήνη



Δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου. Εγώ είμαι μάστορας οπότε όχι επιστήμονας, δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω με μαθηματικά την εφεύρεσή μου έχω θεωρεία την οποία δεν δέχονται οι μηχανικοί, αλλά τα πειράματα άλλα λένε.  Το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό.
Είμαι συγγραφέας - αρθρογράφος σε ακαδημαικά και επιστημονικά περιοδικά από την μία, και από την άλλη έχω ανοίξει 30 θέματα για την ευρεσιτεχνία μου σε φόρουμ πολιτικών μηχανικών και μου τα έχουν κλειδώσει όλα. Μόλις τους στριμώξω λίγο τσουπ κλείδωμα... Αυτό τι σας λέει?
Γιατί γίνεται?

----------


## exop

> Δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου. Εγώ είμαι μάστορας οπότε όχι επιστήμονας, δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω με μαθηματικά την εφεύρεσή μου έχω θεωρεία την οποία δεν δέχονται οι μηχανικοί, αλλά τα πειράματα άλλα λένε.  Το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό.



το "μάλλον" το έβαλα χαριστικά

αν έχεις θεωρία - η οποία δεν "στέκει" μαθηματικά - δεν είναι θεωρία





> Το πείραμα φυσικά ! ...και ας πάρω το  μπακαλίστικο παράδειγμα του μυστικού της Coca-cola ... αυτήν την  ανακάλυψε ο μπάρμπα Μήτσος .... και οι επιστήμονες ακόμη με τα  μαθηματικά τους δεν μπορούν να σπάσουν το μυστικό και μείναμε στις  πορτοκαλάδες με ή χωρίς ανθρακικό .
> 
> 
> Κααιιιιι πόσα ποντίκια ή χιμπατζήδες θανάτωσε για να το ανακαλύψει? (ή  γενικά οι "βιολόγοι" με τα "αλάνθαστα" μαθηματικά )



The product that has given the world its best-known taste was born in  Atlanta, Georgia, on May 8, 1886. 
Dr. John Stith Pemberton, a local  pharmacist, produced the syrup for Coca-Cola, and carried a  jug of the new product down the street to Jacobs' Pharmacy, where it  was sampled, pronounced "excellent" and placed on sale for five cents a  glass as a soda fountain drink.


John Stith Pemberton was an American pharmacist - Education: University of Georgia

σου ακούγεται για μπάρμπα Μήτσος; 

εξετάζουμε την ηθική πλευρά ή οτι το ανακάλυψε; - μπάρμπα Μήτσος πάντως δεν ήταν.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου. Εγώ είμαι μάστορας οπότε όχι επιστήμονας,* δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω με μαθηματικά την εφεύρεσή μου* έχω θεωρεία την οποία δεν δέχονται οι μηχανικοί, αλλά τα πειράματα άλλα λένε.  Το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό.



Γιατί οι επιστήμονες τι αποδείξανε? Για την θεωρία της αυθεντικότητας ή μη της Σινδόνης Τορίνου. Το ξέρεις ότι μια ομάδα βραβεύτηκε επειδή ως αποτέλεσμα είπαν ότι "μάλλον είναι τεχνητά χρώματα " .... και λίγο αργότερα μια Ιταλική ομάδα που επίσης αξιολογήθηκε με επαίνους είπε ..."μάλλον από σεισμό και εκπομπή ραδιενέργειας / ραδόνιο κτλ" ..
(Δηλαδή "μαθηματικές αποδείξεις" και οι 2 αποδεκτές με διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα ..... εύγε !!!)

----------

seismic (13-05-16)

----------


## SV1JRT

Πως καταλήξαμε ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ να συζητάμε το θέμα της εφευρεσης του σισμικ εδώ ?
Δεν έχει δικό του νήμα ? Βαρέθηκα να βλέπω διαφήμηση σισμικ για ακόμα μια φορά !!!
Εχει γίνει πολυ γραφικός πια.

----------

vasilllis (14-05-16)

----------


## leosedf

> Γιατί οι επιστήμονες τι αποδείξανε? Για την θεωρία της αυθεντικότητας ή μη της Σινδόνης Τορίνου. Το ξέρεις ότι μια ομάδα βραβεύτηκε επειδή ως αποτέλεσμα είπαν ότι "μάλλον είναι τεχνητά χρώματα " .... και λίγο αργότερα μια Ιταλική ομάδα που επίσης αξιολογήθηκε με επαίνους είπε ..."μάλλον από σεισμό και εκπομπή ραδιενέργειας / ραδόνιο κτλ" ..
> (Δηλαδή "μαθηματικές αποδείξεις" και οι 2 αποδεκτές με διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα ..... εύγε !!!)



Εσύ περιμένεις να δουλέψουν οι επιστήμονες σε μλκίες όπως η σινδόνη? Μήπως να αξιοποιήσουν καλύτερα τις δυνάμεις τους όπως π.χ. πρόσφατα στην ανίχνευση βαρυτικών κυμάτων η στο CERN και σε διάφορους σοβαρούς τομείς παρά σε θρησκευτικές πίπες?

----------


## lepouras

ο ταχυδρόμος πήγε τα γράμματα στο άλλο σου θέμα. μας την είπες την εφεύρεσή σου. εδώ ασχολήσου με τις τουρμπίνες σου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εσύ περιμένεις να δουλέψουν οι επιστήμονες σε μλκίες όπως η σινδόνη? Μήπως να αξιοποιήσουν καλύτερα τις δυνάμεις τους όπως π.χ. πρόσφατα στην ανίχνευση βαρυτικών κυμάτων η στο CERN και σε διάφορους σοβαρούς τομείς παρά σε θρησκευτικές πίπες?



Γενικά αναφέρομαι (όπως καταλήγει η συζήτηση από ερωτήσεις μελών περί "βιολογίας" και περί "μαθηματικών αποδείξεων" ) .... εκτός του παραδείγματος της Coca cola και του θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου , η επιστήμη φαίνεται και αποδεδειγμένα ότι ανακατεύεται* αυθαίρετα παντού* παίζοντας το "μέγιστοι εμπειρογνώμονες" *και το χειρότερο αποδέχεται έστω και 2 - 3 ή > Χ (άγνωστο) διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα !!*! (το γνωρίζω ότι στην επιστήμη δεν είναι απαγορευτικό αυτό ... και έχω δικαίωμα προσωπικής άποψης να το θεωρώ λάθος ) . Δεν μπορείς να δίνεις αυθαίρετες "αποδείξεις " με δικαίωμα αυτές να ανατρέπονται μελλοντικά !!!. *(και ποιος ο σκοπός της βράβευσης μερικών εξ αυτών ... όταν διατηρείται το δικαίωμα ανατροπής ?)* 
Όταν δεν έχεις μια βάση προσανατολισμού της ορθότητας της επιστήμης ... ακόμη και συζητώντας στο παρόν θέμα του τίτλου που αφορά την ενέργεια .... αυτονόητα θα καταλήγουμε να συζητάμε ότι νάναι .
Αν σε μερικούς τους δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι γελοιοποιώ την επιστήμη . Δεν ισχύει αντίθετα την θεωρώ σεβαστή. ... αλλά.... όταν βλέπω αντιφάσεις .... δεν κάνω τίποτα άλλο παρά να παρουσιάσω αυτές τις αντιφάσεις όχι με δικές μου αυτοσχέδιες "ρητορικές" , αλλά με έμπρακτα δεδηλωμένα των ιδίων της επιστήμης  (*δεν τα λέω εγώ*).... και αφήνω τους υπόλοιπους να βγάλουν τα δικά τους συμπεράσματα .

----------


## SV1JRT

> Γενικά αναφέρομαι (όπως καταλήγει η συζήτηση από ερωτήσεις μελών περί "βιολογίας" και περί "μαθηματικών αποδείξεων" ) .... εκτός του παραδείγματος της Coca cola και του θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου , η επιστήμη φαίνεται και αποδεδειγμένα ότι ανακατεύεται* αυθαίρετα παντού* παίζοντας το "μέγιστοι εμπειρογνώμονες" *και το χειρότερο αποδέχεται έστω και 2 - 3 ή > Χ (άγνωστο) διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα !!*! (το γνωρίζω ότι στην επιστήμη δεν είναι απαγορευτικό αυτό ... και έχω δικαίωμα προσωπικής άποψης να το θεωρώ λάθος ) . Δεν μπορείς να δίνεις αυθαίρετες "αποδείξεις " με δικαίωμα αυτές να ανατρέπονται μελλοντικά !!!. *(και ποιος ο σκοπός της βράβευσης μερικών εξ αυτών ... όταν διατηρείται το δικαίωμα ανατροπής ?)* 
> Όταν δεν έχεις μια βάση προσανατολισμού της ορθότητας της επιστήμης ... ακόμη και συζητώντας στο παρόν θέμα του τίτλου που αφορά την ενέργεια .... αυτονόητα θα καταλήγουμε να συζητάμε ότι νάναι .
> Αν σε μερικούς τους δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι γελοιοποιώ την επιστήμη . Δεν ισχύει αντίθετα την θεωρώ σεβαστή. ... αλλά.... όταν βλέπω αντιφάσεις .... δεν κάνω τίποτα άλλο παρά να παρουσιάσω αυτές τις αντιφάσεις όχι με δικές μου αυτοσχέδιες "ρητορικές" , αλλά με έμπρακτα δεδηλωμένα των ιδίων της επιστήμης  (*δεν τα λέω εγώ*).... και αφήνω τους υπόλοιπους να βγάλουν τα δικά τους συμπεράσματα .




Για πες μας ΜΙΑ ανακάλυψη της φυσικής ή οποιαδήποτε άλλης επιστήμης που βραβεύτηκε με νόμπελ και μετά ανατράπηκε απο άλλη ανακάλυψη ??
Ειναι ευκολο να πετάς μαλακίες, αλλα είναι δύσκολο να τις ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ !!!
Επίσης, πετώντας μαλακίες, δεν γίνεσαι πιλότος....

.

----------


## seismic

*"Καλημέρα Υδρογόνο": H εκπομπή του εφευρέτη Πέτρου Ζωγράφου στο zougla.gr*

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...etrou-zografou

ΟΙ  ΕΚΠΟΜΠΕΣ  ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ (19 Μάη)

----------

Dragonborn (14-05-16)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ....
> Όταν δεν έχεις μια βάση προσανατολισμού της ορθότητας της επιστήμης ... ακόμη και συζητώντας στο παρόν θέμα του τίτλου που αφορά την ενέργεια .... αυτονόητα θα καταλήγουμε να συζητάμε ότι νάναι....



Αυτό που δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πολλοί είναι ότι *ο επιστήμονας εργάζεται για να καταρρίψει* τις υφιστάμενες θεωρίες. Όταν δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία που διαψεύδουν τις προβλέψεις μιας επιστημονικής θεωρίας τότε αυτή θεωρείται σωστή. Μια θεωρία που δεν μπορεί να υποβληθεί σε έλεγχο διαψευσιμότητας δεν είναι επιστημονική αλλα φιλοσοφική θέση ή προσωπική άποψη.

Αντίθετα, ο *μη επιστήμονας* συνήθως ψάχνει να βρει στοιχεία που *επιβεβαιώνουν* τη θεωρία του γεγονός που *δεν αποδεικνύει την ορθότητά της*.

Και κάτι ακόμα. Ένα πείραμα θεωρείται έγκυρο όταν μπορεί να επαναληφθεί, όταν δηλαδή κάποιος άλλος το επαναλάβει με τα ίδια δεδομένα  πάρει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα (μέσα στα όρια του στατιστικού λάθους).

----------

G.G. (21-05-16)

----------


## Gaou

> *"Καλημέρα Υδρογόνο": H εκπομπή του εφευρέτη Πέτρου Ζωγράφου στο zougla.gr*
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...etrou-zografou



δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχει κάνει ο ζωγράφος και έχουν ψαρώσει όλοι. οι αμερικλάνοι που ηταν οι πρώτοι στο ψάξιμο του υδρογόνου εχουν κινήσει κινητήρα 200 κυβικών απο το 2010. οι ιαπωνες έχουν καταφέρει διάσπαση με κάτω του .4v αν θυμάμαι και κάποιοι βορειοευρωπαίοι έχουν καταφέρει διάσπαση χωρίς καθόλου ηλεκτρισμό.

----------


## seismic

> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχει κάνει ο ζωγράφος και έχουν ψαρώσει όλοι. οι αμερικλάνοι που ηταν οι πρώτοι στο ψάξιμο του υδρογόνου εχουν κινήσει κινητήρα 200 κυβικών απο το 2010. οι ιαπωνες έχουν καταφέρει διάσπαση με κάτω του .4v αν θυμάμαι και κάποιοι βορειοευρωπαίοι έχουν καταφέρει διάσπαση χωρίς καθόλου ηλεκτρισμό.



Απλά πέτυχε με μικρό κόστος μεγάλη παραγωγή υδρογόνου και πρόσθετη ενέργεια από καύση ιδικού πολύ φθηνού κράματος μετάλλου.

----------

Dragonborn (14-05-16)

----------


## Gaou

αφηρημένος πατησα και thumbs up. ξέρω τι πέτυχε απλα το θέμα έιναι ότι το έχουν πετύχει αλλοι πρωτοι και με καλύτερα αποτελεσματα και πιο φιλικά. παρότι δεν την έχω δει την κατασκεευή του ολες οι γεννητριες χρησιμοποιουν 316λ . τώρα πιο ειναι το φθηνό μεταλλο δεν ξέρω.

----------


## seismic

> αφηρημένος πατησα και thumbs up. ξέρω τι πέτυχε απλα το θέμα έιναι ότι το έχουν πετύχει αλλοι πρωτοι και με καλύτερα αποτελεσματα και πιο φιλικά. παρότι δεν την έχω δει την κατασκεευή του ολες οι γεννητριες χρησιμοποιουν 316λ . τώρα πιο ειναι το φθηνό μεταλλο δεν ξέρω.



Δες αυτό το βίντεο που λέει για το κόστος παραγωγής. http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...timoniko-8avma

----------


## seismic

*Πρώτη εκπομπή ...* *Kαλημερα Υδρογόνο με τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο*

**https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTUInCOiHVw

----------


## Spiroslouis

Δώσε τροφή στο λαό! Πολύ μου αρέσει που κάθετε στο κέντρο και το παίζει μεγάλος επιστήμονας..

----------


## seismic

> Δώσε τροφή στο λαό! Πολύ μου αρέσει που κάθετε στο κέντρο και το παίζει μεγάλος επιστήμονας..



Θα ήθελες να ήσουν στην θέση του  :Tongue2:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Πολύ μου αρέσει που κάθετε στο κέντρο και το παίζει μεγάλος επιστήμονας..



Τι, δεν είναι?  :Confused1:

----------


## kioan

> *Πρώτη εκπομπή ...* *Kαλημερα Υδρογόνο με τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο*
> 
> **https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTUInCOiHVw




Περίληψη της συγκεκριμένης εκπομπής σε 7 λέξεις:

*πολύ κλο κλο και από αυγό τίποτα
*

----------


## genesis

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τώρα που άκουσα τον ειδικό τσιμεντώσεων να μιλάει για το θέμα.....ησύχασα!

----------


## seismic

Στις επόμενες εκπομπές θα πάω και εγώ. Πρώτη θέση τραπέζι. :Biggrin: 
Θα τους παρουσιάσω μια πιο καθαρή ενέργεια!
Θα εισάγω στην σωλήνα αέρα καθαρό και θα βγάζω αέρα κοπανιστό!  :Lol:

----------


## genesis

Αν πας με την ιδιότητά σου ως μπετατζής και είναι εκεί και ο ειδικός τσιμεντώσεων,... μήπως φοβηθεί ο Ζωγράφος ότι πήγατε για άλλο λόγο..... :Biggrin:

----------


## kioan

Ας μη χαλάμε τη συζήτηση βγαίνοντας εκτός θέματος, εδώ συζητάμε για ψευτοεπιστήμονες ενέργειας.
Οι άλλοι έχουν ξεχωριστό θέμα στο forum.

----------


## seismic

> Αν πας με την ιδιότητά σου ως μπετατζής και είναι εκεί και ο ειδικός τσιμεντώσεων,... μήπως φοβηθεί ο Ζωγράφος ότι πήγατε για άλλο λόγο.....



 με την δικιά μου κλείνεις και αποτυχημένες γεωτρήσεις πετρελαίου!.... βλέπω να πλακωνόμαστε στις μπουνιές με τον τύπο  :Biggrin:

----------


## seismic

> Ας μη χαλάμε τη συζήτηση βγαίνοντας εκτός θέματος, εδώ συζητάμε για ψευτοεπιστήμονες ενέργειας.
> Οι άλλοι έχουν ξεχωριστό θέμα στο forum.



 Δεν έχουν πια ... αλλά δεν με νοιάζει... θα μαθαίνετε τα νέα από το Ζούγκλα tv :Rolleyes:

----------


## Thansavv

Περισσότερα συγχαρητήρια στον εφευρέτη και στον κ. Μάκη στην επόμενη εκπομπή.!! :Ψώνιο:  :Ψώνιο:  :Ψώνιο:

----------

seismic (19-05-16)

----------


## seismic

Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω με τον δικό μου τρόπο στο ερώτημα του προβληματισμού που έχω σαν εφευρέτης στην Ελλάδα.
Η επιστήμη είναι ο πυρήνας της γνώσης. Γένους θηλυκού σαν την μήτρα της γυναίκας Όλοι θέλουν να μπουν μέσα σαν τα σπερματοζωάρια.
Γύρο από την μήτρα της πεπατημένης επιστήμης υπάρχουν σε κυκλική διάταξη οι επιστήμονες που είναι οι φύλακες της.
Έχουν ανοίξει τα πόδια, έχουν ανοίξει τα χέρια και έχουν ενωθεί σχηματίζοντας έναν κύκλο αδιαπέραστο για τα άλλα εξωθεσμικά σπερματοζωάρια.
Γύρω από αυτόν τον κύκλο υπάρχουν οι θεσμοθετημένοι ερευνητές που κόβουν κύκλους και είναι οι μόνοι που μπορούν να αλλάξουν την διάταξη της σειράς των επιστημόνων πάνω στον κύκλο και να τους μετατοπίσουν λίγο δεξιά ή αριστερά.
Υπάρχουν και οι εφευρέτες οι οποίοι δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από τα σπερματοζωάρια.
Στην προσπάθειά τους να μπουν μέσα στην μήτρα της γνωστικής επιστήμης οι εφευρέτες αρχίζουν να ρίχνουν κλωτσιές στα@@@των επιστημόνων.
Αν η κλωτσιά είναι πολύ δυνατή οι επιστήμονες κουλουριάζονται γονατίζουν και ο εφευρέτης ανοίγει ένα μικρό πέρασμα προς την μήτρα της γνώσης.
Στην Ελλάδα όμως οι επιστήμονες έχουν κάνει την δική τους πατέντα.
Αντί να έχουν ανοιχτά τα πόδια για καλύτερη στήριξη, αυτοί κάθονται σε καρέκλα που τους έδωσε το κράτος.
Ο κακόμοιρος ο εφευρέτης όσες κλωτσιές και να ρίχνει σπάει το πόδι του στην καρέκλα.
Αυτός ο κύκλος δεν σπάει με τίποτα.
Η επιστήμη στην Ελλάδα δεν θα κυοφορήσει ποτέ.  :Lol:

----------


## Fire Doger

Και ο μεγαλύτερος σπαζα@δης κερδίζει? :Lol:

----------


## Gaou

> .......



οτι ναναι και ότι κάτσει....!




> Η επιστήμη στην Ελλάδα δεν θα κυοφορήσει ποτέ.



εσενα τι σε κοφτει, αφου εχει κυοφορήσει στο κεφάλι σου.

----------


## seismic

> οτι ναναι και ότι κάτσει....!
> 
> 
> εσενα τι σε κοφτει, αφου εχει κυοφορήσει στο κεφάλι σου.



 Αν έχετε απορίες και είσαστε επιστήμονες  :Biggrin: γιατί δεν πάτε στην εκπομπή του Π. Ζωγράφου να του κάνετε ερωτήσεις?
Να σας πω γιατί... γιατί πίσω από την κουρτίνα δεν σας βλέπει κανείς δεν κρίνεστε και δεν κοστίζει τίποτα να λέτε ότι θέλετε.

----------

Dragonborn (19-05-16)

----------


## Thansavv

Ιωάννη είπες " :Biggrin: γιατί δεν πάτε στην εκπομπή του Π. Ζωγράφου να του κάνετε ερωτήσεις?"
Στο Hellagen.gr μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος ερωτήσεις. Αν δεν έχεις να πεις "μπράβοοο" και "ζήτωωω" και "συγχαρητήριααα", οι ερωτήσεις όμως ούτε ανεβαίνουν ούτε απαντώνται.
Ρωτάνε και μιλάνε μόνο αυτοί που διαλέγουν. Προβλέπω προσεχώς να εκφραστούν και άτομα από τον καλλιτεχνικό χώρο.
Λέει ο ΠΖ ότι τοποθέτησαν κάποιες συσκευές που παράγουν ηλ. ρεύμα σε μοναστήρια. Οτι έλαβαν συγχαρητήρια επιστολή επιστημόνων από μεγάλο ερευνητικό κέντρο της Γερμανίας, οι  
οποίοι ενθουσιάστηκαν με τα κροκοδειλάκια και τις αλουμινοταινίες της ερευνητικής ομάδας. 
Για αυτά, θα φέρουν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία στις "επόμενες εκπομπές". Γιατί δε λέει "στην επόμενη εκπομπή" και το αφήνει έτσι φλού? Τηλεθέαση θέλουν ...

----------

kioan (19-05-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Για πες μας ΜΙΑ ανακάλυψη της φυσικής ή οποιαδήποτε άλλης επιστήμης που βραβεύτηκε με νόμπελ και μετά ανατράπηκε απο άλλη ανακάλυψη ??
> Ειναι ευκολο να πετάς μαλακίες, αλλα είναι δύσκολο να τις ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ !!!
> Επίσης, πετώντας μαλακίες, δεν γίνεσαι πιλότος....
> 
> .



Όταν σου λένε ως θεωρία ότι μπορεί να γυρίσει ο χρόνος προς τα πίσω (όταν θα πάψει να επεκτείνεται το σύμπαν "κατά τον Στίβεν Χόκινγκ ) το θεωρείς απόδειξη !!!!!!!??? Δώσε τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία !!! (μια που είσαι καλός πιλότος )  (μπορείς να αποδείξεις κάτι όταν δεν γνωρίζεις τα πέρατα του σύμπαντος? Wow ... ?!?!)
Δώσε αποδεικτικά στοιχεία ότι υπάρχει ένα και μοναδικό Big Bag (θεωρία αρχικής έκρηξης και δημιουργίας του σύμπαντος ) ....ή περισσότερες από μία εκρήξεις (κατά άλλους συναδέλφους του) ....ή γιατί όχι και καμία ??? (κατά εμέ?)

Η διάλεξε εσύ έναν τομέα της φυσικής που θεωρείς "σίγουρο" (με αποδείξεις) για να σου παραθέσω και τις "άλλες απόψεις" (επίσης με αποδείξεις )
Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι όλα είναι ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ ....ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΑ (με την ακριβή έννοια των λέξεων) .
Αν θεωρούνται οι θεωρίες "αποδείξεις" , τότε επίτρεψε μου να πάρω από πλευράς μου την επίσης αξιόπιστη πηγή της φανταστικής λογοτεχνίας !!!!
Διάβασε το όλο και δεν θα χάσεις σε σχέση με τις "θεωρίες" που ζεις και αναμασάς στον κόσμο σου.
http://fantastikosorizontas.gr/kosta...?ID=fysi_nomoi





> Αυτό που δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πολλοί είναι ότι *ο επιστήμονας εργάζεται για να καταρρίψει τις υφιστάμενες θεωρίες. Όταν δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία που διαψεύδουν τις προβλέψεις μιας επιστημονικής θεωρίας τότε αυτή θεωρείται σωστή. Μια θεωρία που δεν μπορεί να υποβληθεί σε έλεγχο διαψευσιμότητας δεν είναι επιστημονική αλλα φιλοσοφική θέση ή προσωπική άποψη.*



Μάλιστα ...!!! ότι νάναι !!!
Καλά πλάκα μας κάνεις ? μιλάς για "προβλέψεις " ....."επιστημονικής θεωρίας " και πάραυτα τολμάς να λες ....."θεωρείται σωστή" ??????? Wooowww (δεν το ήξερα ) 





> *Μια θεωρία που δεν μπορεί να υποβληθεί σε έλεγχο διαψευσιμότητας δεν είναι επιστημονική αλλα φιλοσοφική θέση ή προσωπική άποψη.*



Οτι Νάναι !!!

----------

seismic (19-05-16)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Καλά πλάκα μας κάνεις ? ...Wooowww ...Οτι Νάναι !!!



Καθόλου. Σοβαρολογώ.

Εσύ έχεις μπερδευτεί και νομίζεις ότι "*Το Χρονικό του Χρόνου*" είναι μυθιστόρημα επιστημονικής φαντασίας.

Πήγαινε λοιπόν εδώ και για να μη ταλαιπωρηθείς πολύ κατέβα μέχρι εκεί που λέει για το "*Κριτήριο της Διαψευσιμότητας*". 

Άντε και καλό διάβασμα.

----------


## seismic

> Ιωάννη είπες "γιατί δεν πάτε στην εκπομπή του Π. Ζωγράφου να του κάνετε ερωτήσεις?"
> Στο Hellagen.gr μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος ερωτήσεις. Αν δεν έχεις να πεις "μπράβοοο" και "ζήτωωω" και "συγχαρητήριααα", οι ερωτήσεις όμως ούτε ανεβαίνουν ούτε απαντώνται.
> Ρωτάνε και μιλάνε μόνο αυτοί που διαλέγουν. Προβλέπω προσεχώς να εκφραστούν και άτομα από τον καλλιτεχνικό χώρο.
> Λέει ο ΠΖ ότι τοποθέτησαν κάποιες συσκευές που παράγουν ηλ. ρεύμα σε μοναστήρια. Οτι έλαβαν συγχαρητήρια επιστολή επιστημόνων από μεγάλο ερευνητικό κέντρο της Γερμανίας, οι  
> οποίοι ενθουσιάστηκαν με τα κροκοδειλάκια και τις αλουμινοταινίες της ερευνητικής ομάδας. 
> Για αυτά, θα φέρουν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία στις "επόμενες εκπομπές". Γιατί δε λέει "στην επόμενη εκπομπή" και το αφήνει έτσι φλού? Τηλεθέαση θέλουν ...



Άποψή μου είναι ότι οι παπατζίδες εφευρέτες ( υπάρχουν και αυτοί ) εξαφανίζονται μετά την πρώτη παρουσίαση.
Αυτοί που πιστεύουν αυτό που κάνουν συνεχίζουν να εμφανίζονται και να εκτίθενται. Αυτό κάνει και ο Π.Ζωγράφος.
Αν είναι φλού .... το είπε και ο ίδιος ότι θα απαντάει σε όλες τις απορίες... ρωτήστε... ή περιμένετε να ρωτήσουν άλλοι. 
Εγώ ξέρω τον εαυτό μου και τι έχω κάνει. Πιστεύω όμως τον Π. Ζωγράφο όχι γιατί έχω καταλάβει την εφεύρεση αλλά γιατί έχω καταλάβει τι @@@ρες είναι οι επιστήμονες του είδους μου μαζί μου. Φυσικά δεν μιλώ για όλους τους επιστήμονες. 
Υπάρχουν επιστήμονες που ξέρουν καταλαβαίνουν τι λέω αλλά κάνουν ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Αυτούς τους επιστήμονες δεν του εκτιμώ.
Υπάρχουν επιστήμονες που λένε την γνώμη τους ( αρνητική ή θετική ) τεκμηριωμένα. Αυτούς τους επιστήμονες τους σέβομαι και τους εκτιμώ. 
Υπάρχουν και επιστήμονες που ενώ ξέρουν συκοφαντούν ασύστολα είτε γιατί ζηλεύουν είτε γιατί θίγονται άγνωστα συμφέροντα που έχουν και δεν τα ξέρω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καθόλου. Σοβαρολογώ. Πήγαινε λοιπόν εδώ και για να μη ταλαιπωρηθείς πολύ κατέβα μέχρι εκεί που λέει για το "*Κριτήριο της Διαψευσιμότητας*". 
> 
> Άντε και καλό διάβασμα.



Το διάβασα αναλυτικά και νομίζω συμφωνούμε στο ίδιο πράγμα ! (με το παρακάτω)
http://fantastikosorizontas.gr/kosta...?ID=fysi_nomoi
Με λίγα λόγια .... για να απορριφθούν όλες οι θεωρίες και να έχουμε πλέον ισχυρές και ακλόνητες αποδείξεις / σταθερές κτλ . 

Πρέπει να γνωρίζεις το όλον του σύμπαντος ! (και το παραπάνω παράδειγμα του Link είναι το πιο σαφές ... βλέπε τι έννοιες δίνανε για την βαρύτητα πριν .... και τι έννοιες δίνουν για την βαρύτητα αργότερα  ) . Και ποιος ξέρει στο μέλλον ποιες άλλες έννοιες θα προστεθούν όσο αφορούν την βαρύτητα ! (άλλο να επιβεβαιώνεις κάτι μέσα σε ένα "κλουβί" όπου ζει η ανθρωπότητα και άλλο όταν διαβάσεις και ολοκληρώσεις τα πέρατα του σύμπαντος ) . Με αυτήν την λογική όλοι οι Νόμοι της φύσης στο σήμερα έχουν θεμέλια που "τρίζουν" (και σε αυτό θα μας βοηθήσει ο Seismic !  :Lol: )

----------


## Ακρίτας

Μια επιστημονική θεωρία δεν έρχεται από το πουθενά. Προκύπτει από την  παρατήρηση κάποιων φαινομένων που επαναναλαμβάνονται. Στη συνέχεια ο  επιστήμονας ή η επιστημονική ομάδα διατυπώνουν μια πρόταση που να  περιγράφει και να δικαιολογεί τα φαινόμενα που παρατηρήθηκαν και κυρίως  να προβλέπει μελλοντικά φαινόμενα αυτού του είδους. Η θεωρία ισχύει ως  έχει μέχρι να παρατηρηθεί ένα φαινόμενο (στο πεδίο εφαρμογής της) που να  μη συμφωνεί με τις προβλέψεις της. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ή θα πρέπει να  συμπληρωθεί κατάλληλα ή να εγκαταλειφθεί τελείως.

Το κριτήριο της  διαψευσιμότητας είναι ένα μέσο για να μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε μια  επιστημονική θεωρία από μια οποιαδήποτε άλλη φιλοσοφική η θρησκευτική  πεποίθηση. Αν μια πρόταση δεν μπορεί να υποβληθεί σε έλεγχο αλήθειας δεν  είναι επιστημονική θεωρία αλλά κάτι αλλο. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα μη  επιστημονικής θεωρίας είναι η ψυχαναλυτική θεωρία του Φρόϋντ. Οι  παρατηρήσεις του σωστές αλλά η θεωρητική εξήγηση είναι αδύνατο να  επαληθευτεί.

Αυτός είναι ο τρόπος που προάγεται η ανθρώπινη γνώση.

----------

vasilllis (20-05-16)

----------


## lepouras

> Οτι έλαβαν συγχαρητήρια επιστολή επιστημόνων από μεγάλο ερευνητικό κέντρο της Γερμανίας, οι  
> οποίοι ενθουσιάστηκαν με τα κροκοδειλάκια και τις αλουμινοταινίες της ερευνητικής ομάδας. 
> Για αυτά, θα φέρουν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία στις "επόμενες εκπομπές".



όπα όπα. ο πατριώτης που θέλεις να σώσει την Ελλάδα και μπήκε η εφεύρεσή του σαν στρατιωτικό μυστικό και αυτή την στιγμή ξοδεύονται πόροι του Ε.Σ για να ολοκληρώσει την πατέντα του τελικά την έστειλε στους Γερμανούς για δοκιμές? αυτό δεν είναι διαρροή στρατιωτικού μυστικού? τελικά ή προδότης είναι ή κατάσκοπος ή λαμόγιο. ας διαλέξει...............................

----------

Κυριακίδης (20-05-16), 

kioan (20-05-16)

----------


## seismic

*Προς τους επιστήμονες της χώρας.*
Υπάρχουν δύο πράγματα που πρέπει να μάθετε να ξεχωρίζεται.
α) Αυτό που συμβαίνει πειραματικά και β) η ανάλυση της θεωρίας του γιατί αυτό συμβαίνει στο πείραμα.
Ένα παράδειγμα. Σπάμε δύο αυγά και κάνουμε μια ομελέτα. Αφού τρώμε την ομελέτα αρχίζουν οι επιστήμονες και λένε.
Ρε τι έγινε πρώτα η κότα ή το αυγό? Ο ένας επιστήμονας λέει την κότα και ο άλλος το αυγό.
Και οι δύο επιστήμονες διαφωνούν ως προς το πως δημιουργήθηκε το αυγό, αλλά συμφωνούν σε ένα πράγμα του ότι...*το αυγό που έκανε την ομελέτα δεν υπάρχει αφού δεν μπορούν να βρουν αν έγινε πρώτα η κότα ή το αυγό.*
Κατά τους επιστήμονες και οι δύο τους έχουν μείνει νηστικοί αφού δεν μπόρεσαν να εξηγήσουν από που προήλθε το αυγό που έκανε την ομελέτα *οπότε το αυγό για αυτούς δεν υπάρχει*.
Λοιπόν μέχρι επιστήμονες της πλάκας να βρείτε αν έγινε πρώτα η κότα ή το αυγό, δεν μου δίνεται τα αυγά εμένα .... να μην πάνε και χαμένα... :Rolleyes: 
Ο εφευρέτης σας έδειξε πως έκανε ένα πείραμα και πέτυχε. Δεν είναι η δουλειά του να σας πει και γιατί πέτυχε. Αυτό είναι δουλειά της επιστήμης.
Λοιπών αφήστε εμάς τους εφευρέτες να φάμε καμιά ομελέτα γιατί αν περιμένουμε εσάς να βρείτε αν έγινε πρώτα η κότα ή το αυγό θα ψοφήσουμε όλοι μαζί από την πείνα. :Lol:

----------


## Gaou

ποιο πείραμα ρε φίλε ? τα υδρογόνα δεν ειναι πείραμα. επίσης ο ζωγράφος ειναι ένας φθηνός Κινέζος. δεν του αντιστοιχεί καμιά έρευνα και κανένα πείραμα . αυτα τα έχουν κάνει αλλοι αυτος απλα αντέγραψε και μάλιστα άσχημα.
επιστήμονας δεν είμαι αλλά εχω φτιάξει γεννήτριες υδρογόνου πρωτου να βγουν τα μουστάκια του καλλιτέχνη. πειραμα....
 εκανα και εγώ ένα πείραμα στον γάμο της ανιψιας μου. γεμησα ενα μπαλόνι με hho και το έσκασα. δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις - εκανε μπαμ - το πειραμα πετυχε.

και πληροφοριακά η κότα κάνει αυγό, το αυγό αν δεν παίζει κόκορας δεν κάνει κότα. 
αρα η κοτα δεν βγαίνει απο αυγό αλλά απο κόκορα. 

ελπίζω να μην σε μπλόκαρα...

----------


## seismic

> ποιο πείραμα ρε φίλε ? τα υδρογόνα δεν ειναι πείραμα. επίσης ο ζωγράφος ειναι ένας φθηνός Κινέζος. δεν του αντιστοιχεί καμιά έρευνα και κανένα πείραμα . αυτα τα έχουν κάνει αλλοι αυτος απλα αντέγραψε και μάλιστα άσχημα.
> επιστήμονας δεν είμαι αλλά εχω φτιάξει γεννήτριες υδρογόνου πρωτου να βγουν τα μουστάκια του καλλιτέχνη. πειραμα....
>  εκανα και εγώ ένα πείραμα στον γάμο της ανιψιας μου. γεμησα ενα μπαλόνι με hho και το έσκασα. δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις - εκανε μπαμ - το πειραμα πετυχε.
> 
> και πληροφοριακά η κότα κάνει αυγό, το αυγό αν δεν παίζει κόκορας δεν κάνει κότα. 
> αρα η κοτα δεν βγαίνει απο αυγό αλλά απο κόκορα. 
> 
> ελπίζω να μην σε μπλόκαρα...



 Καλά πλήρωσε τις εισφορές τους φόρους και την τρόικα χωρίς να παράγεις τίποτα και θα σου πω εγώ μετά αν μπορείς να κάνεις τον κόκορα!  :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και οι δύο επιστήμονες διαφωνούν ως προς το πως δημιουργήθηκε το αυγόαλλά συμφωνούν σε ένα πράγμα του ότι...*το αυγό που έκανε την ομελέτα δεν υπάρχει αφού δεν μπορούν να βρουν αν έγινε πρώτα η κότα ή το αυγό.*



Η Επιστήμη ήδη έχει απαντήσει σε αυτό. Και όντως για αυτούς δεν υπάρχει αυγό. Απλά το θέμα έχει πάρει από τους λαούς κωμικοτραγικές διαστάσεις .
Αν πρώτα έχεις διαβάσει για τα πρωτόζωα (όπως το παραθέτει η επιστήμη) και την συνέχεια αυτών (περί εξέλιξης / μεταλλάξεων μέχρι στο σήμερα κτλ κτλ ) . Θα βγάλεις και μόνος σου το συμπέρασμα . Και για να μην γράφω πολλά θα σου δώσω το απλό παρακάτω παράδειγμα.




> *Τα περισσότερα ερπετά γεννούν αυγά. Μερικά όμως φίδια, όπως η οχιά, κρατάνε τα αυγά μέσα στο σώμα τους ώσπου να εκκολαφθούν, οπότε από το σώμα τους βγαίνουν μικρά φιδάκια (ωοζωοτοκία).*



Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις πρόκειται για κατασκευασμένη κωμικοτραγική σκευωρία από τους λαούς .
Επίσης και για τον "κόκκορα" ισχύει το ίδιο παραπάνω παράδειγμα αν το συνδυάσεις με την ορολογία του ερμαφρόδιτου . (πολύ συζήτηση για το τίποτα )

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αν έχετε απορίες και είσαστε επιστήμονες γιατί δεν πάτε στην εκπομπή του Π. Ζωγράφου να του κάνετε ερωτήσεις?
> Να σας πω γιατί... γιατί πίσω από την κουρτίνα δεν σας βλέπει κανείς δεν κρίνεστε και δεν κοστίζει τίποτα να λέτε ότι θέλετε.



Μήπως γιατί έχουμε και μια Χ σοβαρότητα και δε θέλουμε να ξεφτιλιστούμε σαν τεχνικοί ρωτώντας ή αποδεικνύοντας τα αυτονόητα ?  :Confused1:

----------


## genesis

> Αν έχετε απορίες και είσαστε επιστήμονες γιατί δεν πάτε στην εκπομπή του Π. Ζωγράφου να του κάνετε ερωτήσεις?
> Να σας πω γιατί... γιατί πίσω από την κουρτίνα δεν σας βλέπει κανείς δεν κρίνεστε και δεν κοστίζει τίποτα να λέτε ότι θέλετε.



Επειδή στην επαγγελματική μου διαδρομή έχω περάσει και από την τηλεόραση (προ αμνημονεύτων ετών), μπορώ να σου πω με βεβαιότητα ότι η ερώτησή σου είναι εντελώς άκυρη.
Είναι απειροελάχιστες οι πιθανότητες στο πλαίσιο μία τηλεοπτικής εκπομπής και ειδικά αυτού του τύπου, που είναι στημένη για να αβαντάρει "κάτι" (οτιδήποτε, ένα πρόσωπο, μία ιδέα, ένα κόμμα, ένα προϊόν, κλπ.), να ακουστεί αντίθετη ή έστω μη-συμφωνούσα άποψη και να γίνει πραγματική συζήτηση επ' αυτού.
Στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων ο "αντιρρησίας" απλά θα χάσει τον λόγο και θα παραγκωνιστεί τεχνηέντως από την συζήτηση λόγω "στενότητας του τηλεοπτικού χρόνου", κάτι που έχει γίνει πολλές φορές στις εκπομπές του Ζωγράφου όπου "δύσκολες" ερωτήσεις και παρατηρήσεις έχουν μείνει στο κενό, στην χειρότερη ο αντιρρησίας θα χαρακτηριστεί μέχρι και προβοκάτορας, εντεταλμένος από το "σύστημα" για να διαβάλλει τον "σωτήρα-εφευρέτη".

Δεν μπορεί να γίνει επιστημονική ή έστω τεχνική συζήτηση με τηλεοπτικούς όρους και αυτό είναι προφανές ότι το εκμεταλλεύεται ο Ζωγράφος στο έπακρο.

----------


## seismic

Θέλετε να πω προσωπικά στον κύριο Π.Ζωγράφο να πάτε σε μία από τις εκπομπές του και να τον ρωτήσετε ότι θέλετε χωρίς περικοπές ζωντανά?
Εγώ μπορώ να πω το άλλο.
Σε πολλά φόρουμ μηχανικών που έδειχνα την πατέντα μου με το πρώτο στρίμωγμα που τους έκανα μου έκλειναν το θέμα.
Αυτό που λέει ο genesis αληθεύει! Αλλά έχει δύο όψις το νόμισμα. Η μία πλευρά είναι κατά του εφευρέτη και η άλλη κατά των ερωτήσεων.
Εξαρτάτε με ποιόν ή με πια πλευρά είναι μαζί το μέσον ενημέρωσης.

----------


## Dragonborn

ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ - ΘΑΥΜΑΣΜΟΣ (για τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο πάντα !)

----------

seismic (20-05-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Σε πολλά φόρουμ μηχανικών που έδειχνα την πατέντα μου με το πρώτο στρίμωγμα που τους έκανα μου έκλειναν το θέμα.



Υπάρχουν "πολλά φόρουμ μηχανικών"; Δεν νομίζω... γύρω στα 3-4 πρέπει να έχουν τακτική κίνηση. 

Το μεγαλύτερο βέβαια είναι το michanikos.gr αλλά θα απέφευγα να συζητήσω εκεί θέματα που αφορούν καινοτομίες, είναι παραδοσιακοί μηχανικοί και τα σνομπάρουν. 

Είναι και το monachos.gr ("λεβητοστάσια") αλλά αυτό είναι για θερμοϋδραυλικά και κλιματισμούς, πιο κοντά στο αντικείμενο του Π. Ζωγράφου.

----------


## seismic

Μία εφεύρεση εμπεριέχει το νέον και αυτό το ξέρει μόνο ο εφευρέτης. Γιατί δεν το λέει στον κόσμο?
Απάντηση. Ο καπιταλισμός ή ο άγνωστος Χ έχει στίσει μία ωραία φάκα για να κλέβει τις εφευρέσεις. 
Πια είναι η φάκα? 
1) Φάκα... Αν πεις κάτι δημόσια και δεν το έχεις κατοχυρώσει με δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας ... και μετά πας να βγάλεις δίπλωμα δεν σου δίνουν το δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας γιατί λένε ότι αφού το είπες δημόσια το χάρισες στον κόσμο.
2) Φάκα... Το δίπλωμα που παίρνεις είναι εθνικό στην Ελλάδα κοστίζει 6000 ευρώ για 20 χρόνια ...μετά είναι δημόσιο. Σε όλες τις άλλες χώρες δεν ισχύει οπότε μπορεί να στο κλέψου.
3) Φάκα... Για να το κάνεις για όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου δεν σου φτάνουν τα 500000 ευρώ. Ποιος έχει τόσα χρήματα? = μόνο οι πολυεθνικές .... οπότε ο φτωχός αλλά έξυπνος εφευρέτης δεν έχει αυτή την οικονομική δύναμη. 
4) Φάκα... Η δημοσίευση έρευνας σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά με κριτές πριν το δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας = με χάρισμα. Δεν βγένει μετά δίπλωμα.
Ερώτηση... ποιος φταίει .... ο εφευρέτης που δεν αποκαλύπτει την έρευνά του ή ο άγνωστος Χ που έχει κάνει έτσι το σύστημα ώστε να κλέβουν την εφεύρεση?
Ερώτηση. Αν με την δημοσίευση σε επιστημονικό περιοδικό με κριτές και την ημερομηνία κατάθεσης είχες αυτόματα και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα πατέντας θα είχε πρόβλημα ο εφευρέτης και ερευνητής να πει όλη την αλήθεια της εφεύρεσης? = φυσικά δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα.... τώρα έχει. Και έχει και όλους εσάς από πάνω να τον κατηγορείται ότι αυτά που λέει είναι ψέματα. Ναι αλλά αν σας τα πει όλα ο Π. Ζωγράφος η Ελλάδα θα χάσει μερικά τρις ευρώ. Μετά ή χαζό θα τον πείτε ή προδότη.
Για αυτό και δεν μιλάει ακόμα.

----------


## seismic

> Υπάρχουν "πολλά φόρουμ μηχανικών"; Δεν νομίζω... γύρω στα 3-4 πρέπει να έχουν τακτική κίνηση. 
> 
> Το μεγαλύτερο βέβαια είναι το michanikos.gr αλλά θα απέφευγα να συζητήσω εκεί θέματα που αφορούν καινοτομίες, είναι παραδοσιακοί μηχανικοί και τα σνομπάρουν. 
> 
> Είναι και το monachos.gr ("λεβητοστάσια") αλλά αυτό είναι για θερμοϋδραυλικά και κλιματισμούς, πιο κοντά στο αντικείμενο του Π. Ζωγράφου.



http://www.michanikos.gr/topic/28111...E%CF%81%CE%B1/

http://www.michanikos.gr/topic/45878...7%CE%BC%CE%B1/

http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...BD%CF%84%CE%B1

----------


## kioan

Και η σχέση όλων αυτών με το "παραγωγή ενέργειας" του θέματος ποια ακριβώς είναι;

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dragonborn

> Και η σχέση όλων αυτών με το "παραγωγή ενέργειας" του θέματος ποια ακριβώς είναι;



Νομίζω κάπως σχετίζεται με την άεργο ισχύ...

----------


## seismic

> Και η σχέση όλων αυτών με το "παραγωγή ενέργειας" του θέματος ποια ακριβώς είναι;
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



 Αν ο Π. Ζωγράφος σας εξηγούσε τα πάντα θα έπαιρνε ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και τίποτα άλλο.
Η Ελλάδα θα έχανε μερικά τρις ευρώ. Δεν μπορεί να σας κλείσει το στόμα τώρα γιατί θα κάνει την μεγαλύτερη μ@λ@κία αν μιλήσει.
Το ξέρετε αυτό και για αυτό τον κατηγορείται εκ του ασφαλούς διότι δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει λόγο των πάρα πάνω προβλημάτων που ανάφερα.
Αν με κατηγορείς και δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω γιατί θα χάσω τον κόπο τόσων ετών που έκανα δεν είναι σωστό.
Για αυτό περιμένετε να βγει το δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας.
Αν θέλετε να κατηγορίσετε κάτι αυτό είναι το σύστημα της διαδικασίας Δ.Ε το οποίο το έχουν στίσει έτσι οι κυβερνώντες.
Χρόνος για διεθνή δίπλωμα 3 με 4 χρόνια να το πάρεις + 3 με 4 χρόνια δημοσιεύσεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά για αναγνώριση + πειράματα + ίδρυση εταιρείας = πάει η πατέντα γιατί θα έχει περάσει ο χρόνος των 20 ετών... = διεθνή λαμόγια για να σου τα πάρουν μόνο.  :Sad:

----------


## Fire Doger



----------

CybEng (20-05-16)

----------


## seismic

> 



no  no you dont  no-you-dont.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Ρε seismic δεν πας να του πάρεις και καμιά p1p@ γιατί βλέπω τον ερωτεύτηκες.



Πλάκα μας κάνεις τόσα post?

----------

vasilllis (21-05-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

Troll-Science-Free-Energy_o_46450.jpgInfinite-Energy.jpginfinite-energy_o_112625.gif


Ανήκω στους Πεφωτισμένους και δεν θέλω να χάσω την κυριαρχία του κόσμου.

----------

kioan (20-05-16)

----------


## kioan

> Αν ο Π. Ζωγράφος σας εξηγούσε τα πάντα θα έπαιρνε ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και τίποτα άλλο.
> Η Ελλάδα θα έχανε μερικά τρις ευρώ. Δεν μπορεί να σας κλείσει το στόμα τώρα γιατί θα κάνει την μεγαλύτερη μ@λ@κία αν μιλήσει.



Η εκτίμηση του ποσού που βασίζεται; Λίγο δεν είναι;
Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με πραγματικά αστείρευτη ενέργεια με τενεκεδάκια και σωληνάκια που βρίσκει κανείς στο παζάρι στο Σχιστό, ενώ όλος ο υπόλοιπος πλανήτης σκάβει χιλιόμετρα για να βρει πετρέλαιο ή ουράνιο.

Αν δεν μπορεί/θέλει να μιλήσει για την εφεύρεση, τότε γιατί είναι από στούντιο σε στούντιο και μιλάει για την εφεύρεση αντί να κατσει κλεισμένος σε ένα εργαστήριο μεχρι να μπορεί να μας κλείσει τα στόματα;

Θα μπορούσε κανένας κακεντρεχής να ισχυριστεί πως πέσανε οι μπίζνες με τα νανοβιονικά γιλέκα και ψάχνουν ακόμα έναν τρόπο να δαγκώσουν θύματα... αλλά από την άλλη στην πρώτη εκπομπή υπήρξε τηλεφωνική παρέμβαση νοικοκυράς που είπε πόσο τέλεια θα είναι η εφεύρεση αυτή... δε μπορεί να ειναι ψέματα  






> Χρόνος για διεθνή δίπλωμα 3 με 4 χρόνια να το πάρεις + 3 με 4 χρόνια δημοσιεύσεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά για αναγνώριση + πειράματα + ίδρυση εταιρείας = πάει η πατέντα γιατί θα έχει περάσει ο χρόνος των 20 ετών... = διεθνή λαμόγια για να σου τα πάρουν μόνο.



Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. Αφότου πάρεις το δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας, τι ειναι τα 3-4 χρονια δημοσιεύσεις για αναγνώριση, πειράματα και ίδρυση εταιρείας; Την πατέντα δεν τη θες για αναγνώριση ούτε για να κάνεις μετά τα πειράματα. Τη θες για να σου δώσει προβαδισμα εκμετάλλευσης της ιδέας σου.


Τα 20 χρόνια δεν είναι επειδή έτσι θέλουν τα διεθνή λαμόγια, αλλά επειδή αν ίσχυαν για πάντα και ένας είχε πατεντάρει το τσιμέντο, μάντεψε τι θα ήταν η ελπιδοφόρα ιδέα σου.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dragonborn

> Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. Αφότου πάρεις το δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας, τι ειναι τα 3-4 χρονια δημοσιεύσεις για αναγνώριση, πειράματα και ίδρυση εταιρείας; Την πατέντα δεν τη θες για αναγνώριση ούτε για να κάνεις μετά τα πειράματα. Τη θες για να σου δώσει προβαδισμα εκμετάλλευσης της ιδέας σου.



Βασικά θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου: 

1. Ίδρυση εταιρείας (ΕΠΕ). Παίρνει ελάχιστο χρόνο (εβδομάδες), το κάνεις πρώτο αν πιστεύεις ότι το μοντέλο εκμετάλλευσης της πατέντας το χρειάζεται. Παράλληλα ετοιμάζεσαι πυρετωδώς για τα επόμενα βήματα. Προφανώς έχεις αποφασίσει το μοντέλο εκμετάλλευσης, π.χ. licensing, πώληση πατέντας, παραγωγή προϊόντος κλπ, ανάλογα με τις ειδικές συνθήκες τις δικές σου και του αντικειμένου της ευρεσιτεχνίας. 

2. Υποβολή αιτήματος ευρεσιτεχνίας σε όσες αγορές σε ενδιαφέρουν, πρακτικά ταυτόχρονα. Η προστασία αρχίζει από την αίτηση.

3. Αμέσως μετά αποστολή επιστημονικής δημοσίευσης, την οποία έχεις ήδη συντάξει, σε επιστημονικό περιοδικό και ανέβασμα στο ArXiv για ταχεία διάδοση της πληροφορίας. Εννοείται για επινοήσεις που έχουν κάπως ουσιαστικό επιστημονικό περιεχόμενο και όχι για μια νέα μορφή λεμονοστύφτη. Επίσης λοιπές ενέργειες marketing (προώθησης) που μπορεί να είναι πιο σημαντικές από το paper.

4. Πέρασαν περίπου 6-24 μήνες, αν η επινόηση αξίζει κάτι και δεν παρακάμπτεται εύκολα, ή την πουλάς ή αρχίζεις να εισπράτεις royalties (δικαιώματα) μέχρι περίπου το έτος 18.





> Τα 20 χρόνια δεν είναι επειδή έτσι θέλουν τα διεθνή λαμόγια, αλλά επειδή αν ίσχυαν για πάντα και ένας είχε πατεντάρει το τσιμέντο...



Σωστό, μάλιστα παλαιότερα ήταν 17 έτη.

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχουν και εφευρέσεις που σου ζητούν πανάκριβα πειράματα. Για να περάσουν μέσα στο νόμο του κράτους ζητούν παπάδες Εξαρτάτε από την εφεύρεση. Στην Αμερική έχω καταθέσει πατέντα εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια και δεν την έχω πάρει ακόμα. Ποιος αγοράζει πατέντα αν δεν έχεις πατέντα στα χέρια?

----------


## Dragonborn

Αν περιμένεις μια ευρεσιτεχνία να περάσει σε νόμο μέσα στα χρονικά όρια της προστασίας - ξέχασε το. Ακόμα και αν η χρονική συγκυρία είναι ευνοϊκή, το γεγονός ότι μια κατασκευαστική μεθοδος καλύπτεται από ευρεσιτεχνία είναι αποθαρρυντικό για τα ελληνικά πολιτικά δεδομένα.

----------

seismic (21-05-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ποιος αγοράζει πατέντα αν δεν έχεις πατέντα στα χέρια?



Σε άλλες χώρες υπάρχουν έξυπνοι και ριψοκίνδυνοι επχειρηματίες που το κάνουν, αλλά προφανώς πληρώνουν λίγα γιατί αναλαμβάνουν μεγάλο επιχειρηματικό κίνδυνο. Μπορεί να έχουν ζημιά από 10 συμβάσεις και να βγάλουν πολλά χρήματα από την 11η.

----------

seismic (21-05-16)

----------


## seismic

Η τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη είναι η μόνη λύση για να βγει η ανθρωπότητα από τα προβλήματα της εκμετάλλευσης ανθρώπου από άνθρωπο. 
Αν εφεύρουν μία πατέντα να μας τρέφει και μια άλλη να προσφέρει απεριόριστη τσάμπα ενέργεια πιστεύω ότι οι οικονομικές διαφορές των ανθρώπων οι οποίες τους ξεχωρίζουν ταξικά θα ελαττωθούν στον μέγιστο βαθμό. Το χρήμα θα χάνει την αξία του όσο ελαττώνονται οι ανάγκες της ανθρωπότητας για τροφή και ενέργεια.
Οι Γερμανοί έκαναν το λάθος να τα βάλουν και να εκμεταλλευτούν ένα λαό με μεγάλη σοφία.
Σε λίγο θα χάσουν και αυτά που παράγουν γιατί θα είναι τεχνολογικά ξεπερασμένα. Ποτέ μην είσαι μπροστά από το αφεντικό, πίσω απ τον γάιδαρο, και κόντρα στον εφευρέτη!
Οι άνθρωποι έπρεπε να χαίρονται με τους εφευρέτες και να μην τους κατακρίνουν συνεχώς. Αρκεί να μπορέσουν να βγάλουν τις παρωπίδες που τους έχει βάλει το σύστημα της πεπατημένης εκπαίδευσης και να καταλάβουν ότι εκπαίδευση και μόρφωση δεν είναι ένας διαγωνισμός καλού και κακού μαθητή αλλά σημαίνει σοφία, διαλογισμός, αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτοεκτίμηση. Να πατάς με το ένα πόδι στην προσφερόμενη γνώση και με το άλλο να προσπαθείς να τους ρίξεις μια κλοτσιά και να τα αλλάξεις όλα.
Εγώ δεν βλέπω σαν πισωγύρισμα ακόμα και την αποτυχία ενός πειράματος γιατί και σαν αποτυχία ο εφευρέτης και όλοι οι άλλοι έμαθαν ότι αυτό δεν δουλεύει.
Θεωρώ αποτυχία η εκπαίδευση να είναι στάσιμη και να μην είναι ενωμένη με την έρευνα του νέου και τις ανάγκες της αγοράς και της ανθρωπότητας γενικός.
Για αυτό και συμπαραστέκομαι στο πλευρό όλων αυτών που ερευνούν γενικός...

----------


## kioan

Αρκετά με τα εκτός θέματος φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα γύρω από τις πατέντες.

Ας επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας που είναι ένα: δωρεάν, αστείρευτη ενέργεια από το τίποτα:

----------

Dragonborn (22-05-16), 

manolena (22-05-16), 

nestoras (22-05-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

Καταπληκτική εφεύρεση. 

Που μπορώ να αγοράσω μερικα;

----------


## manolena

> Αρκετά με τα εκτός θέματος φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα γύρω από τις πατέντες.
> 
> Ας επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας που είναι ένα: δωρεάν, αστείρευτη ενέργεια από το τίποτα:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skAePZGgpAA



Πολύ καλό! Τα σχόλια απο κάτω, τα έχετε δεί; Απορώ που δεν έχει βάλει κανένα ηλεκτρικό καμίνι για παραγωγή δοκαριών μασίφ αλουμινίου όμως που είναι και πολύ ενεργοβόρο.
Όχι για τίποτε άλλο, αλλά για να δούμε και τα όρια των δυνατοτήτων της εν λόγω εφεύρεσης.

pl11028111-remark.jpg

http://www.electric-inductionfurnace...g-furnace.html

----------


## manolena

*...Ο ηλίθιος...*

----------


## Dragonborn

> Απορώ που δεν έχει βάλει κανένα ηλεκτρικό καμίνι για παραγωγή δοκαριών μασίφ αλουμινίου όμως που είναι και πολύ ενεργοβόρο.



Και αυτό γίνεται αλλά χρειάζεται τριφασικό πολύπριζο.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Είμαι παντελώς άσχετος με θεωρία... Να το είπα! Για βοηθήστε με τώρα λίγο σας παρακαλώ με αυτό:
http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/509-%CE...D%CF%83%CE%B7/

Συγγνώμη για το ...μακαρόνι σύνδεσμο αλλά έχει Ελληνικές λέξεις μέσα. Ο σύνδεσμος λοιπόν αυτός είναι από το επίσημο φορουμ της ...επαναστατικής συσκευής! Επειδή έχω ...πάθει από τους απίστευτους εκεί μέσα έχω γαργαλιστικές λεπτομέριες να σας δείξω αν το θέλετε φυσικά! Περιμένω όμως μια απάντηση για την ...ανάλυση ( είναι σε δυο φωτό στην ανάρτηση που έδωσα ). Μέχρι τότε δείτε μια από τις απαντήσεις: 

"Μετά την πλήρη ανάλυση που έκανε αρχίζω ως μηχανικός και αντιλαμβάνομαι  αυτή τη μεγάλη θεωρία της ίδιοσυχνότητας των διαφορετικών τμημάτων της  ύλης."

Βοήθεια με την ...πλήρη ανάλυση παρακαλώ;

Υ.Γ

Για να μην παιδεύεστε να και οι δυο εικόνες της ...ανάλυσης
meleti_oti_na_nai_1.jpgmeleti_oti_na_nai_2.png

----------


## kioan

Φαντάζομαι πως ο πιο αρμόδιος να εξηγήσει είναι ο χρήστης που ως μηχανικός αντιλήφθηκε αυτή τη μεγάλη θεωρία.

Εγώ βλέπω απλώς τον λόγο ενός σήματος προς θόρυβο να εκφράζεται (κατόπιν πολλής καθαρεύουσας) ως λογάριθμος  :Ohmy:  


Επίσης ενδιαφέρον έχουν και τα όργανα που αναφέρει ο επιστήμονας πως διαθέτουν:




> Οι παραπάνω μετρήσεις γίνονται με κάποια ειδικά όργανα μετρήσεως πολύ μεγάλης ακρίβειας όπως : network analyzer για την ρύθμιση της καμπύλης Βandpass Filter/ Notch, Spectrum Analyzer,  Scanning Probe Microscopy και όργανα θερμοσταυρού.



Έχουν ως όργανο μέχρι και _"Scanning Probe Microscopy"_, δηλαδή ολόκληρο τον κλάδο της Μικροσκοπίας Σάρωσης με Ακίδα και όχι ένα απλό όργανο αυτού του τύπου  :W00t: 
Βέβαια για τη συγκεκριμένη έρευνα μάλλον δεν έχει καμιά εφαρμογή ένα SPM, αλλά ακούγεται εξίσου επιστημονικό με το πολύ σημαντικό στον τομέα της δωρεάν ενέργειας Turbo Encabulator το οποίο δυστυχώς παραμένει ανεκμετάλλευτο ακόμη και σήμερα.

----------

CybEng (24-05-16)

----------


## rama

> Υπάρχουν και εφευρέσεις που σου ζητούν πανάκριβα πειράματα. Για να περάσουν μέσα στο νόμο του κράτους ζητούν παπάδες Εξαρτάτε από την εφεύρεση. Στην Αμερική έχω καταθέσει πατέντα εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια και δεν την έχω πάρει ακόμα. Ποιος αγοράζει πατέντα αν δεν έχεις πατέντα στα χέρια?



Εχεις προσπαθήσει να πουλήσεις την ιδέα σου? Επειδή δουλεύω σε κατασκευαστική εταιρεία, τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω λάβει ένα-δύο emails όπου κάποιος προσπαθούσε να μας πουλήσει μία αντισεισμική πατέντα. Δεν θυμάμαι όνομα, αν ήσουν εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## Gaou

το εφευρετης και το επιστήμονας ειναι ντροπή . Εγώ εμαθα στις εγκυκλοπαιδιες εφευρετη τον τεσλα τον μιχαλανγγελο ( ε ) τον γαλλιλεο και τετοιυς. 

Ενας εφευρετης κρινεται απο την ιστορια. Επισης ειχα πει παλια στο παρακειμενο ποστ ότι υπάρχουν πολλοι τροποι να κάνεις αντισεισμιικο ένα κτιριο. Επειδή ομως τα πάντα ειναι συνάρτηση των πάντων διαβασα λιγο τι του λένε του φιλου του "εφευρετη" μεσα στα φορα οι μηχανικοι και απλα επιβεβαιώθηκα.

Και εγώ σκεφτομαι να πατενταρω το τιτανιο και το ανθρακώνημα σαν αντιστατικά οποτε άν κάποιος θέλει μπορώ να του φτιάξω ένα σπιτι απο αυτα τα δύο. αν πληρώνει κιολας θα του βάλω και κρυφτονιτη για καλές κρυψωνες. Αν μπαινει ρε αγγελε σε φορα ηλεκτρονικών να πουλήσει ειμαι σιγουρος ότι θα εχει στειλει μυνημα σε όλες τις κατασκυαστικές του κοσμου. Ακομα και στα μπορα μπορα.

----------


## kioan

> Εχεις προσπαθήσει να πουλήσεις την ιδέα σου?



Εννοείται πως όχι, αφού δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το χρήμα! Αυτό θα ήταν το μόνο εύκολο όπως πληροφορηθήκαμε στο άλλο θέμα:





> Αν ήθελα να δαγκώσω κάποιον δεν θα μίλαγα καθόλου και θα πήγαινα σε εταιρία θα έκανα ένα συμβόλαιο εμπιστευτικότητας και μετά θα τους αποκάλυπτα την εργασία μου και θα έκλινα συμβόλαια εκατομμυρίων.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ kioan για τη ...διαφώτηση!

Να σας πω τον πόνο μου τώρα... Σαν καλόπιστος ( μ@λ@κ@ς Νεο-Ελλήνας με περικεφαλαία όπως λένε οι περισσότεροι φίλοι μου. Λέτε να πρέπει  να αλλάξω φίλους ή χώρα; ) άρχισα να ρωτάω για την ...εφεύρεση ( δεν υπάρχει άλλος πιο δόκιμος όρος ). Φυσικά και δεν το πίστεψα με την πρώτη αλλά κάτι μέσα μου έλεγε: "βρε μπας κι είναι αλήθεια;", χώρια που κάτι τέτοια ...κουφά πάντα με τραβούσαν. Έγινα και μέλος συγκεκριμένης ομάδας στο προσωποβιβλίο ( κατά το Ελληνικότερον facebook... οι φίλοι μας λένε σκέτο φουμπου! ). Σε αυτην την ομάδα που λέτε εξέφρασα ευθαρσώς την απορία μου για το πως η εφεύρεση δεν έχει πάρει ακόμη δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας ( πατέντα λέμε... ) και η απάντηση ήταν ότι έχει πάρει. Ψάχνοντας το λίγο περισσότερο όντως βρήκα ότι έχει δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας ...αλλά! Ναι πάντα υπάρχει ένα αλλά... Αλλά δυστυχώς η πατέντα έχει δύο αστεράκια! Τα αστεράκια αυτά σημαίνουν ότι υπάρχει άμεση σχέση με άλλες δυο ευρεσιτεχνίες. Όταν λοιπόν το σχολίασα αυτό στο φουμπου με ...πήρε και με σήκωσε! Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ δέχτηκα και απειλές με μυνήσεις και δικαστήρια! Από εκείνο το σημείο ήταν φυσικά μονόδρομος να αποδείξω ότι η συγκερκιμένη εφεύρεση *λειτουργεί* αλλά *όχι όπως διαφημίζεται!* Για να μην τα πολυγράφω ( δεν μπορώ να πολυ*λογήσω*! ) έχω μαζέψει ένα σωρό μικρές και ( το λιγότερο... ) γαργαλιστικές λεπτομέρειες για την εφεύρεση. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει μπορώ να σας τις παραθέσω. Απλά ζητήστε το!

----------


## kioan

Φυσικά και μας ενδιαφέρει!

Αν έχεις την υπομονή να διαβάσεις τις προηγούμενες σελίδες αυτού του θέματος, αλλά και εδώ, θα δεις κι άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες για τα όσα έχουν παρουσιάσει.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν!

Σας ετοιμάζω μια (υπερ)παραγωγή!  :Smile: 

Τα λέμε λίαν συντόμως!

Υ.Γ
Τα έχω διαβάσει ( και τα έχω δει ) κυριολεκτικά ΟΛΑ!

----------


## seismic

> Gaou...το εφευρετης και το επιστήμονας ειναι ντροπή . Εγώ εμαθα στις εγκυκλοπαιδιες εφευρετη τον τεσλα τον μιχαλανγγελο ( ε ) τον γαλλιλεο και τετοιυς.



Για εμένα εφευρέτης είναι αυτός που έχει εφεύρεση από τον ΟΒΙ και το PCT. Επιστήμονας είναι αυτός που το αποδεικνύει κάθε μέρα. Τοπ επιστήμονας είναι ο πατεντιάρης. 
Ντροπή είναι να είσαι Έλληνας και να μην τιμάς την πατρίδα σου συκοφαντώντας τους άξιους πολίτες χωρίς επιχειρήματα.




> Gaou... Ενας εφευρετης κρινεται απο την ιστορια. Επισης ειχα πει παλια στο παρακειμενο ποστ ότι υπάρχουν πολλοι τροποι να κάνεις αντισεισμιικο ένα κτιριο. Επειδή ομως τα πάντα ειναι συνάρτηση των πάντων διαβασα λιγο τι του λένε του φιλου του "εφευρετη" μεσα στα φορα οι μηχανικοι και απλα επιβεβαιώθηκα.



Ένας εφευρέτης κρίνετε από αυτά που λέει αν είναι ορθά. Πολλοί τρόποι να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα υπάρχουν. Τον καλύτερο ψάχνουμε ... και είναι ο δικός μου.
Αν θέλεις να φας και εσύ την τάπα σου όπως την έφαγαν οι μηχανικοί που ψευδός επικαλείσαι ότι τάχα μου την είπαν τότε έλα να μιλήσουμε εδώ.  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...922#post766922
Εδώ είναι για άλλο θέμα.
Υ.Γ Ξέχασε το άλλο θέμα... Ως συνήθως αν δεν απαντιέται κάτι=κλειδώνεται.

----------


## leosedf

Όχι απλά είχα ξεχάσει να το κλειδώσω, τέρμα οι σεισμοί εδώ μέσα.

----------

seismic (23-05-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ψάχνοντας το λίγο περισσότερο όντως βρήκα ότι έχει δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας ...αλλά! Ναι πάντα υπάρχει ένα αλλά... Αλλά δυστυχώς η πατέντα έχει δύο αστεράκια! Τα αστεράκια αυτά σημαίνουν ότι υπάρχει άμεση σχέση με άλλες δυο ευρεσιτεχνίες. Όταν λοιπόν το σχολίασα αυτό στο φουμπου με ...πήρε και με σήκωσε! Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ δέχτηκα και απειλές με μυνήσεις και δικαστήρια!



Η βασική αρχή της επιστήμης είναι "*πίστευε και μη ερεύνα*". Εσύ πήγες γυρεύοντας, φάε τώρα έναν αφορισμό από το φατσοβιβλίο να μάθεις που έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά.

----------


## georgegr

Επίκαιρος, αν και μας έχει γραμμένους τελευταία...

----------

kioan (23-05-16), 

Thansavv (23-05-16)

----------


## kioan

Θα ήθελα πραγματικά πολύ να ήταν οι εκπομπές του ΠΖ διαθέσιμες και στα Αγγλικά για να δω σχόλια από τον συγκεκριμένο ή τον Dave κλπ 😁

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Spark

> Επίκαιρος, αν και μας έχει γραμμένους τελευταία...



καθολου περίεργο το αποπανω βιντεο 
ειναι ο ίδιος που παιζει με το πηνίο Τεσλα που εχει παρουσιάσει σε

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__WOA-D0zMo*

----------


## Thansavv

> Επίκαιρος, αν και μας έχει γραμμένους τελευταία...



'

Ούτε νερό, ούτε μυστικά μέταλλα χρειάζεται . :Thumbup1:

----------


## seismic

> '
> 
> Ούτε νερό, ούτε μυστικά μέταλλα χρειάζεται .



Ωραία μπαταρία πρέπει να έχει μέσα το κουτί!  :Lol: 
Και ο φακός τα ίδια κάνει! :Rolleyes: 
Αλλά ο Έλληνας ξένο να είναι και ότι μα είναι...

----------


## kioan

> Ωραία μπαταρία πρέπει να έχει μέσα το κουτί!



Άστο, δεν το 'χεις... Η πιθανότερη απάντηση έχει ήδη δοθεί παραπάνω.





> Αλλά ο Έλληνας ξένο να είναι και ότι μα είναι...



Αυτός τουλάχιστον δεν βγήκε να πει πως παράγει δωρεάν ενέργεια από το τίποτα και ούτε το παρουσίασε ως λύση στο ενεργειακό  


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## seismic

To πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν έχει βρεθεί η λύση στο κάθε τι που υπάρχει και είναι πρόβλημα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι οι ίδιοι οι επιστήμονες που δεν ξέρουν ότι ξέρει ο εφευρέτης, που σνομπάρουν ασύστολα κάθε έναν που δεν έχει σπουδάσει στον κλάδο τους, και την έρευνα την έχουν κάνει μονοπώλιο τους!
Ακόμα η επιστήμη διαπλέκεται με συμφέροντα τα οποία θίγονται από το νέο και φρενάρουν την πραγματική έρευνα.
Με τα διαπλεκόμενα συντάσσονται σαν μια γροθιά και οι πολιτικοί οι οποίοι διορίζουν τους επιστήμονες σε καρέκλες περιστρεφόμενες και οι επιστήμονες και να θέλουν να προβάλουν το νέον δεν το κάνουν γιατί φοβούνται μην πέσουν από την καρέκλα τους που περιστρέφεται με μεγάλη ταχύτητα.
Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείτε η στάση της πολιτείας και των επιστημόνων απέναντί μου.
Δεν μπορεί ένας μαστοράκος σαν εμένα να ταπώνει τους πάντες και οι πάντες να αδρανούν στα πάντα αρνητικά.
Η επιστήμη και η πολιτική έγινε για να εξυπηρετεί τον άνθρωπο και όχι τα συμφέροντα. 
Όπως έθεσε πολύ σωστά μια ερώτηση ο κύριος Π. Ζωγράφος.... Πως είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει συνεχής πρόοδος και να δυστυχούν περισσότερο από πριν οι άνθρωποι? Η απάντηση είναι μία...παγκόσμια *διαπλοκή.*

----------

Dragonborn (24-05-16)

----------


## Gaou

> ..... στάση της πολιτείας και των επιστημόνων απέναντί μου.



μετα απορούμε γιατί φτάσαμε ώς εδω...>! εσύ εχεις μπει καθόλου στην διαδικασια να εξηγήσεις την σταση σου απενταντι σου ?

----------


## seismic

> μετα απορούμε γιατί φτάσαμε ώς εδω...>! εσύ εχεις μπει καθόλου στην διαδικασια να εξηγήσεις την σταση σου απενταντι σου ?



Ως εδώ φθάσαμε γιατί χρήματα του λαού για έρευνα γίνονται αέρας κοπανιστός. Γιατί επιστήμονες δεν γίνονται διορίζονται. Άσε εμένα για εμένα είναι προσωπικό ζήτημα.

----------


## Gaou

επειδη πριν πηγα να στην πώ αλλα ειπα να το αποφύγω . η συμπεριφορά σου προκαλει πολύ ομως. ως εδώ φτάσαμε γιατι νουμερα σαν εσένα νομιζαν ότι ηταν ασοι....! και δυστηχώς υπάρχουν πολλά νούμερα που δεν έιναι ασοι .

ασε λοιπόν της ελλαδας και κοιτα να δεις που δεν σου φταινε οι αλλοι σε πρώτη φάση και μετα αρχισε να κοιτας που μπορει να σου φταις εσυ. αν και ανθρωπος που μπορει να ασκησει αυτοκριτικη δεν χρειάζεται υποδειξη για το ποτε . 

οποτε μαλλον ατοπα ειναι όλα αυτα.

----------


## seismic

> επειδη πριν πηγα να στην πώ αλλα ειπα να το αποφύγω . η συμπεριφορά σου προκαλει πολύ ομως. ως εδώ φτάσαμε γιατι νουμερα σαν εσένα νομιζαν ότι ηταν ασοι....! και δυστηχώς υπάρχουν πολλά νούμερα που δεν έιναι ασοι .
> 
> ασε λοιπόν της ελλαδας και κοιτα να δεις που δεν σου φταινε οι αλλοι σε πρώτη φάση και μετα αρχισε να κοιτας που μπορει να σου φταις εσυ. αν και ανθρωπος που μπορει να ασκησει αυτοκριτικη δεν χρειάζεται υποδειξη για το ποτε . 
> 
> οποτε μαλλον ατοπα ειναι όλα αυτα.



 Άστα αυτά τα έχω ακούσει χιλιάδες φορές. Τα πάντα έκανα που έπρεπε να κάνω για την πατέντα. Μέχρι να μου απαντήσετε σε τι είμαι λάθος με μαθηματικά θα σας θεωρώ κατώτερούς μου. Γουστάρω που είμαι προκλητικός γιατί πρώτα που ήμουν ευγενικός δεν έγινε τίποτα. Φουλ επίθεση τώρα...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Άστα αυτά τα έχω ακούσει χιλιάδες φορές. Τα πάντα έκανα που έπρεπε να κάνω για την πατέντα. Μέχρι να μου απαντήσετε σε τι είμαι λάθος με μαθηματικά θα σας θεωρώ κατώτερούς μου. Γουστάρω που είμαι προκλητικός γιατί πρώτα που ήμουν ευγενικός δεν έγινε τίποτα. Φουλ επίθεση τώρα...



Μα για να σου απαντήσουμε με "μαθηματικά" στο γιατί η "πατέντα σου" δεν ισχύει, πρέπει *ΠΡΩΤΑ* να γνωρίζεις ΕΣΥ μαθηματικά, που δεν τα κατέχεις, όπως εσύ ο ίδιος δήλωσες και δεύτερον πρέπει να έχεις *ΑΥΤΙΑ* για να ακούσεις αυτά που σου λένε, *γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν ακούς ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο ότι σου λένε !!!!*
*Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΥ να ασχοληθώ με την πάρτη σου.

.

*

----------

Gaou (24-05-16)

----------


## Gaou

και να μην ξεχνάμε τι γίνεται όταν συζητάς με έναν ηλίθιο...! 


σορρυ αλλα παιζω αμυνα....!

----------


## Dragonborn

> . Φουλ επίθεση τώρα...



ΓΚΟΟΟΟΟΛ!!!!!    :W00t:

----------

seismic (24-05-16)

----------


## seismic

> Μα για να σου απαντήσουμε με "μαθηματικά" στο γιατί η "πατέντα σου" δεν ισχύει, πρέπει *ΠΡΩΤΑ* να γνωρίζεις ΕΣΥ μαθηματικά, που δεν τα κατέχεις, όπως εσύ ο ίδιος δήλωσες και δεύτερον πρέπει να έχεις *ΑΥΤΙΑ* για να ακούσεις αυτά που σου λένε, *γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν ακούς ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο ότι σου λένε !!!!*
> *Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΥ να ασχοληθώ με την πάρτη σου.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *



Για κάτσε ρε φίλε σου είπα ποτέ ότι δεν ξέρω μαθηματικά? Πως έβγαλα επιτάχυνση από το τίποτα ενώ οι μηχανικοί δεν ήξεραν που τους παν τα τέσσερα?
Πως το κράτος μου δίνει το δικαίωμα υπογραφής σε στατικές μελέτες κατασκευών με το πτυχίο που έχω?
Πως επιστήμονες παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας ασχολούνται μαζί μου? Αυτά που έχω ακούσει μέχρι τώρα από εσάς είναι ( δεν ξέρεις) (δεν καταλαβαίνεις) ( δεν ακούς ) αν έχεις ακούσει να μου λεν τίποτα άλλο να μου το πεις. Τώρα τι δεν ξέρω τι δεν ακούω τι δεν καταλαβαίνω μόνο εσείς το ξέρετε. Αυτά που σας λέω εγώ κάνετε ότι δεν τα καταλαβαίνεται. Για πέστε μου που είμαι λάθος? Αν θέλετε απαντήστε εδώ.  http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f...02996#p7138220

----------


## GiwrgosTH

*Φίλε Γιάννη για την δωρεάν ενέργεια μιλάμε εδώ, μην μας το χαλάς με τα αντισεισμικά σου, άσε που κανείς δεν χτίζει τώρα!*
Θα χάσουμε τις εξελίξεις με τον Ζωγράφο, θα δώσει τα σχέδια για την παραγωγή ρεύματος από νερό και θα το χάσουμε μέσα στο πλήθος των άσχετων μηνυμάτων!  :Sad:

----------


## seismic

> *Φίλε Γιάννη για την δωρεάν ενέργεια μιλάμε εδώ, μην μας το χαλάς με τα αντισεισμικά σου, άσε που κανείς δεν χτίζει τώρα!*
> Θα χάσουμε τις εξελίξεις με τον Ζωγράφο, θα δώσει τα σχέδια για την παραγωγή ρεύματος από νερό και θα το χάσουμε μέσα στο πλήθος των άσχετων μηνυμάτων!



Για τον λόγο αυτό παρέθεσα απαντήσεις σε άλλο φόρουμ μιας και εδώ δεν έχω θέμα. Όσο για τον κύριο Π. Ζωγράφο από την άλλη εκπομπή θα αρχίσει να λέει για τεχνικά θέματα.
Σε λίγη ώρα θα ανεβάσουν το βίντεο από την σημερινή του εκπομπή. 
Για το μέλλον είμαι και αυτοπροσώπως καλεσμένος από τον ίδιο στην εκπομπή του να μιλήσω και εγώ για την πατέντα μου.
Μου είπε να είμαι έτοιμος αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε θα με καλέσει. Θα σας ενημερώσω πριν πάω.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Όσο για τον κύριο Π. Ζωγράφο από την άλλη εκπομπή θα αρχίσει να λέει για τεχνικά θέματα.



Να και η καλή είδηση της ημέρας!  :Biggrin: 
Ευκαιρία να μάθουμε και πέντε πράγματα!

----------


## seismic

> Να και η καλή είδηση της ημέρας! 
> Ευκαιρία να μάθουμε και πέντε πράγματα!



 Μπορείτε να ρωτήσετε και απευθείας τον ίδιο σε αυτό το φόρουμ και να πάρετε απάντηση. http://forum.zougla.gr/forum/6-%CE%B...5%CF%83%CE%B7/

----------


## Thansavv

> Μπορείτε να ρωτήσετε και απευθείας τον ίδιο σε αυτό το φόρουμ και να πάρετε απάντηση. http://forum.zougla.gr/forum/6-%CE%B...5%CF%83%CE%B7/



Δεν νομίζω ότι *σίγουρα* θα πάρει κάποιος απάντηση σε αυτό που ρωτάει (αν είναι δυσκολάκι). 
Διάβασα τι ρωτάει ο *dimitris* σχετικά με το ποσό της ενέργειας που καταναλώνει η συσκευή,( η οποία παράγει ηλ. ενέργεια ), αλλά νομίζω ότι ξεκάθαρη απάντηση δε δόθηκε. Κάνω λάθος?

----------


## seismic

> Δεν νομίζω ότι *σίγουρα* θα πάρει κάποιος απάντηση σε αυτό που ρωτάει (αν είναι δυσκολάκι). 
> Διάβασα τι ρωτάει ο *dimitris* σχετικά με το ποσό της ενέργειας που καταναλώνει η συσκευή,( η οποία παράγει ηλ. ενέργεια ), αλλά νομίζω ότι ξεκάθαρη απάντηση δε δόθηκε. Κάνω λάθος?



 δες εδώ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3goCYQXh-E

----------


## Dragonborn

> σχετικά με το ποσό της ενέργειας που καταναλώνει η συσκευή,( η οποία παράγει ηλ. ενέργεια )



Αυτό λέγεται πλεονεξία, είναι ένα από τα 7 θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα και τιμωρείται!

----------


## leosedf

> Άστα αυτά τα έχω ακούσει χιλιάδες φορές. Τα πάντα έκανα που έπρεπε να κάνω για την πατέντα. Μέχρι να μου απαντήσετε σε τι είμαι λάθος με μαθηματικά θα σας θεωρώ κατώτερούς μου. Γουστάρω που είμαι προκλητικός γιατί πρώτα που ήμουν ευγενικός δεν έγινε τίποτα. Φουλ επίθεση τώρα...



Φάε μια τρίμηνη τώρα γιατί πιάσαν οι ζέστες και τα λέμε πάλι μετά.

----------

seismic (24-05-16)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Φάε μια τρίμηνη και τα λέμε πάλι μετά.



Οχι βρε Κωνσταντίνε.... Σβήνεις το γέλιο απ τα χείλια μας.... ΓΙΑΤΙ ????

BTW. Πολύχρονος.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Να 'μαι λοιπόν κι εγώ εδώ πάλι με το ΠΡΩΤΟ ( τρέμετε καημένοι και καημένες τι ...ψέκασμα σας περιμένει! ) μέρος μιας τριλογίας η οποία θα ολοκληρωθεί σε πέντε ( το λιγότερο... ) μέρη.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmNtBzQaFDs

Στην ...πρόγευση αυτή αναδεικνύονται δυο βασικά πράγματα.

1. "Άλλη" συσκευή δείξαμε στην αρχή στον κόσμο. "Άλλη" συσκευή ...ανοίξαμε! Αφού η πρώτη "δεν είναι συμβατικό fuel cell. Δεν λειτουργεί δηλαδή με ανταλλαγή πρωτονίων". Ενώ αυτή που ανοίγεται στο στούντιο " ...εδώ τώρα είναι οι μεμβράνες" μπλα μπλα " ...ο Νίκος ξέρει γίνεται ανταλλαγή πρωτονίων"!

2. Το υδρογόνο έχει τέτοια διαπερατότητα ώστε περνά και μέσα από κλειστές βαλβίδες! Συγγνώμη. Όχι το υδρογόνο! Το υδροξύ!

Καθήστε καλά λοιπόν, αρπάξτε και ποπ κόρν, αναψυκτικό έχει και συνέχεια!

Να επισημάνω 2 τραγικά / θλιβερά / όπως_θέλετε_πείτε_τα πράγματα:

1. Η *δήθεν έρευνα,* το τονίζω το δήθεν, έγινε με βίντεο που έχουν αναρτήσει οι ίδιοι στο διαδίκτυο. Δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά εφέ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Πριν βιαστήτε να πείτε: " Δείχνεις αποσπάσματα τα οποία έτσι ξεκομένα μπορεί να αλιώνουν το νόημα" σας παραπέμπω στην ...πηγή του υλικού: http://forum.zougla.gr/forum/7-εκπομπές/  το *επίσημο φόρουμ* της συσκευής*!

2.* Οι ισχυρισμοί ότι οι συσκευή διασπά το νερό με υψηλές συχνότητες γίνονται *ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ* σε επιστήμονες και μάλιστα μερικές φορές και μπροστά στον κύριο Φιλντίση, αντιπρόεδρο της Ένωσης Ελληνών Φυσικών ( http://eef.gr/enosifisikon/simvoulio.html ). Μπροστά δηλαδή στους μοναδικούς αρμόδιους! Λέω ισχυρισμοί γιατί η Ένωση Φυσικών δεν έχει ελέξει *ποτέ πειραματικά* τη συσκευή. Η ερευνητική ομάδα του κυρίου Πέτρου Ζωγράφου χρησιμοποιόντας σαν πρόσχημα το ότι η συσκευή δεν έχει πάρει διεθνή πατέντα ακόμη *δεν έδειξε ποτέ την βασική αρχή λειτουργίας.* Ούτε στο στούντιο ( και καλά έκανε ) αλλά ούτε στην ένωση φυσικών! Χμμμμ... Αλλά! Η ένωση φυσικών βγάζει ανακοίνωση ότι η συσκευή ...λειτουργεί; Ακούσατε! Ακούσατε! Ο άχρηστος χρήστης Free(τρομάρα του)Energy(γκριν περικαλώ!) έχει κάνει ένα αεικίνητο αλλά επειδή περιμένει διεθνή πατέντα *πρέπει να τον πιστέψετε.* Χμμμ ξανά και πάλι χμμμ! Φυσικά η ένωση φυσικών στο τεύχος 12 του περιοδικού που εκδίδει Physcis news έχει τον τίτλο το ...λιγότερο περίεργα γραμμένο. Δείτε το εξώφυλλο πρώτα:
Physics_news_12_1-1.jpg

*"Το ηλεκτρικό** ρεύμα από... νερό και υψηλές συχνότητες;;;"*
Τρείς τελείες πριν τη λέξη νερό. Τρία ερωτηματικά μετά τις συχνότητες. Εγω έτσι όπως το βλέπω μου λέει κατι σαν ΠοντιοΠιλατικόΔενΞέραμε κατί τις. "Εμείς είχαμε τις αμφιβολίες μας" θα μας πουν. Αμφιβολίες είχατε. Άντε καλά! Χωρίς όμως να δείτε τη βασική αρχή λειτουργίας σε πειράματα μέσα σε εργαστήρια με ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες και αφού *έχετε υπογράψει συμφωνητικό εχεμύθειας* ( καλύψαμε και την πατέντα. Αμ πώς! ) πως εκδίδετε ένα χαρτί το οποίο ο άλλος το περιφέρει σαν παντιέρα "να το λέει και η ένωση φυσικών ότι λειτουργεί". Πώς τους καλείτε σε συνέδρια; Εντάξει να δεχτώ ότι οι πραγματικά προηγμένες θεωρίες πρέπει να διαδίδονται πώς αλλιώς θα ελεγχθούν, εδώ όμως έχουμε και συσκευή! Δέχεστε τον ...λόγο του άλλου "ετσι είναι όπως τα λέω μη ρωτάς τώρα περιμένω πατέντα"; Κι αν τελικά δεν πάρει την διεθνη πατέντα αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς και στην ..εγχώρια ( Ελληνική ) πατέντα έχει δυο αστεράκια ( αυτό το αφήνω να το βρείτε μόνοι σας σαν άσκηση τι σημαίνει, αν όμως ζοριστείτε πολύ θα σας πω! ) δεν είστε τελικά εκτεθιμένοι; Το λέει ο αντιπρόεδρος κύριος Φιλντίσης. Η σειρά που πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί είναι: δημοσίευση - πείραμα - επαλήθευση. Πειράματα και επαλήθευση έχουν γίνει; Όχι; Πότε θα γίνουν;

Αδέρφια κι αδερφές ( κυριολεκτικά και ...με σύμφωνο συμβίωσης ). Συνδιαλλεγόμενοι συν-φορουμίτες, συν-φορουμίτισες ( το τελευταίο δεν ακούστηκε και πολύ καλά... )! Έπεται και συνέχεια! Αυτό δεν είναι απειλή για κανένα! Είναι υπόσχεση ότι θα περάσουμε καλά!

Μέχρι την επόμενη ...εκπομπή θα σας αφήσω με ένα κομματάκι από το επίσημο φόρουμ για αυτά που λέει ο κύριος Ζωγράφος στις εκπομπές:

*"Πολλές φορές ειρήσθω εν παρόδω στίς  τηλεοπτικές παρουσιάσεις μπορεί να ειπωθούν λέξεις ή φράσεις από όλους  μας που δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικές της ουσίας. Είναι γενικές  παρουσιάσεις για όλους τους πολίτες και δεν πρέπει να εκλαμβάνουν την  αξία ενός επιστημονικού συνεδρίου ή παρουσίασης για επιστημονικό κοινό." ( Από τήν ερευνητική ομάδα ΠΖ )
*
Αυτό το λένε ανερυθρίαστα ακόμη κι όταν σε όλες τις επομπές είναι *τουλάχιστον ένας* επιστήμονας ή ακόμη κι ο κύριος Φιλντίσης!

Φιλάκια / στο επανιδείν
Free( ναι ρε φριιιι )Energy( Ουαουυυυ! )

----------

kioan (25-05-16), 

manolena (25-05-16), 

Thansavv (25-05-16)

----------


## vasilllis

Μαλλον δεν είναι θεμα προς επιστημονικη συζητηση αυτο.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Μπορείτε να ρωτήσετε και απευθείας τον ίδιο σε αυτό το φόρουμ και να πάρετε απάντηση. http://forum.zougla.gr/forum/6-%CE%B...5%CF%83%CE%B7/



Αν φτάσω και εκεί, μα ρωτάω για τεχνικά τον ΠΖ στις αρλούμπες που λέει και γράφει, θα πρέπει να αλλάξω επάγγελμα και να κάνω τον καστανά, ή έστω τον καντηλανάφτη.

----------


## Lykeas

Γεια χαρά σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντας σε αυτή τη συζήτηση. Είμαι νέο μέλος της παρέας σας, αλλά παλιός στο "κουρμπέτι", παρακολουθώντας την ενδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη των συνομιλιών σας σε αυτό το forum, για την "εφεύρεση" του π.ζ. (συγνώμη για τα μικρά γράμματα) και αρκετά κατατοπισμένος για το θέμα αυτό από την δημοσιοποίηση του, αλλά και εν τη γεννέση του, αποφάσισα να καταθέτω κατά χρονικά διαστήματα τις απόψεις μου, αναλύοντας την τρέχουσα επικαιρότητα, αλλά και από τις γενικότερες πληροφορίες μου. Δεν σας κρύβω πως ο μοχλός κίνησης για την συμμετοχή μου στην συζήτησή σας είναι ο FreeEnergy τον οποίον θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ δημοσίως για τις σωστές παρατηρήσει του και την ταύτιση των απόψεών του με τις δικές μου. Δυο λόγια για να δώσω το στίγμα μου. Απορώ για την διάσταση που έχει λάβει το θέμα χωρίς η συσκευή να έχει πιστοποιηθεί από κάποιον αναγνωρισμένο οργανισμό-πανεπιστήμιο, χωρίς πιστοποιητικά βαθμού αποδόσεως, χωρίς πιστοποιητικά ασφαλούς χρήσεως, χωρίς οικονομοτεχνικές μελέτες, χωρίς, χωρίς, χωρίς. Αν αυτή η υπόθεση διαδραματιζόταν στο εξωτερικό, θα τους είχαν "μπαγλαρώσει" για διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων και παραπλάνηση του κοινού για ίδιον όφελος, εδώ... ακόμα και υπουργός ασχολήθηκε μαζί τους. Τελειώνοντας θα παρακαλούσα τον FreeEnergy να συνεχίσει καταθέτοντας τις εμπειρίες του και τις παρατηρήσεις του. με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς προς όλους.

----------


## lepouras

> Γεια χαρά σε όλους



το ότι το ηλεκτρονικα.γρ έφτασε να το διαβάζουν μέχρι την Πρετόρια με κάνει να ζω για την μέρα που θα δω μέλος από τον ISS. :Biggrin:

----------


## Lykeas

> το ότι το ηλεκτρονικα.γρ έφτασε να το διαβάζουν μέχρι την Πρετόρια με κάνει να ζω για την μέρα που θα δω μέλος από τον ISS.



Δεν πρόσεξες, και βιάστηκες φίλε, είπα, "παλιός στο κουρμπέτι" αυτό λέει πολλά, που ξέρεις, μια και σύμφωνα με τον "εφευρέτη" θα σωθεί ο πλανήτης,  μπορεί να ενδιαφέρομαι για προώθηση της "πατέντας" παγκοσμίως, που ξέρεις... σε χαιρετώ φιλικά.

----------


## Gaou

iss ειναι ο διεθνης σταθμος ?

----------


## Lykeas

> iss ειναι ο διεθνης σταθμος ?



*I*nternational *S*pace *S*tation, μάλλον αυτό εννοεί ο Lepouras. εξ' άλλου σε παλαιότερες εκπομπές, ο "εφευρέτης" διαβεβαίωνε, πως
θα τοποθετηθεί η συσκευή, από υποβρύχια μέχρι αεροπλάνα και διαστημόπλοια, άρα δικαίως αναρωτιέται και ελπίζει ο φίλος.   :Confused1:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Λέτε ψέματα και είστε κοινοί συκοφάντες!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ποτέ δεν είπε ο εφευρέτης μας ότι θα βάλει το σύστημά του στον ISS!
Θα τον βάλει *μόνο* στον δικό μας που σηκώνει σε 2-3 μήνες ο Καμένος. 
Αυτοί ας πληρώνουν ΔΕΗ, τα κορόιδα  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lykeas

> Λέτε ψέματα και είστε κοινοί συκοφάντες!  Ποτέ δεν είπε ο εφευρέτης μας ότι θα βάλει το σύστημά του στον ISS!
> Θα τον βάλει *μόνο* στον δικό μας που σηκώνει σε 2-3 μήνες ο Καμένος. 
> Αυτοί ας πληρώνουν ΔΕΗ, τα κορόιδα



Ξέχασες την αδικία και την προσβολή που υπέστη ο "εφευρέτης" από κάποιον "άσχετο" αξιωματικό του ναυτικού, όταν αρνήθηκε να του παραχωρήσει τα σχέδια προώθησης των υποβρυχίων για την μελέτη της απαιτούμενης ισχύος από την συσκευή; Αλήθεια, πως διέρρευσε το κρατικό μυστικό για τον Καμένο και τον δικό μας διαστημικό σταθμό εφοδιασμένο με την συσκευή; πως το έμαθες; ε... ρε απληροφόρητος που είμαι. :Huh:

----------


## lepouras

:Lol: ναι βρε τον διαστημικό λέω. ο άλλος είναι ISIS  :Huh: 
βρε Lykeas το είδα το παλιός και είδα και το S.Africa και γιαυτό το είπα. λες να έχω καμιά τρεμουρα το αν θα φτάσουμε στον ISS? άσε που αν μπουν να ρωτήσουν τίποτα θα τους στείλω στο www.howtofixit.gr για να μάθουν πως λειτουργούμε.  :Lol:

----------


## Thansavv

> Να 'μαι λοιπόν κι εγώ εδώ πάλι με το ΠΡΩΤΟ ( τρέμετε καημένοι και καημένες τι ...ψέκασμα σας περιμένει! ) μέρος μιας τριλογίας η οποία θα ολοκληρωθεί σε πέντε ( το λιγότερο... ) μέρη.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmNtBzQaFDs
> 
> Στην ...πρόγευση αυτή αναδεικνύονται δυο βασικά πράγματα.
> 
> 1. "Άλλη" συσκευή δείξαμε στην αρχή στον κόσμο. "Άλλη" συσκευή ...ανοίξαμε! Αφού η πρώτη "δεν είναι συμβατικό fuel cell. Δεν λειτουργεί δηλαδή με ανταλλαγή πρωτονίων". Ενώ αυτή που ανοίγεται στο στούντιο " ...εδώ τώρα είναι οι μεμβράνες" μπλα μπλα " ...ο Νίκος ξέρει γίνεται ανταλλαγή πρωτονίων"!
> 
> 2. Το υδρογόνο έχει τέτοια διαπερατότητα ώστε περνά και μέσα από κλειστές βαλβίδες! Συγγνώμη. Όχι το υδρογόνο! Το υδροξύ!
> ...



\

Μπράβο σου φίλε μου (βάλε και κάποιο όνομα, έστω και ψευδώνυμο, ελληνικό). Έχω την εντύπωση, ότι και στη " δεύτερη εκπομπή Καλημέρα Υδρογόνο με τον εφευρέτη ΠΖ" η παπαρολογία συνεχίζεται... Κάτι άκουσα για 10kW, για φλόγες υδρογόνου  οι οποίες παραλίγο να κάψουν το studio, για δωρεάν ενέργεια, για εφεύρεση της χιλιετίας, για σωτηρία του πλανήτη και βάλε από κάποιον ώριμο κ. καθηγητή  :Ψώνιο:  :Ψώνιο: .

----------


## leosedf

Ερώτησης... Αυτός στο μηχανάκι ντε και καλά δε χρειάζεται το καρμπυρατέρ αλλά το έβαλε στον "παπά" Αφού το φίλτρο αέρα περνάει από το καρμπυρατέρ.
Πως κάνει σωστή αναλογία μίγματος? Αφού το γκάζι χρειάζεται για να ανοίξει η πεταλούδα και να πάρει περισσότερο αέρα.
Τι παπαριές είναι αυτές?

----------


## Lykeas

> ναι βρε τον διαστημικό λέω. ο άλλος είναι ISIS 
> βρε Lykeas το είδα το παλιός και είδα και το S.Africa και γιαυτό το είπα. λες να έχω καμιά τρεμουρα το αν θα φτάσουμε στον ISS? άσε που αν μπουν να ρωτήσουν τίποτα θα τους στείλω στο www.howtofixit.gr για να μάθουν πως λειτουργούμε.



Δεν είχα αμφιβολία πως δεν έκανες λάθος στα αρχικά, απλώς το διευκρίνισα στον Παύλο, γεια χαρά.

----------


## Gaou

off topic αλλα τελικα αυτο ο σταθμος δεν ειανι και πολύ διεθνής....! θυμαμαι στα γεγονότα της ουκρανίας υπηρξαν κατι αυστηρες προειδοποιήσεις....! να σε πεταξει ο αλλος εξω απο το σπίτι του εκει πάνω ειναι δύσκολη φάση.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν υπήρχε τίποτα μια χαρά τη βγάζουν εκεί πάνω.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ελπίζω να σας ...έλειψα πολύ!

Σας έχω ετοιμάσει ακόμη ένα επισόδειο από αυτά τα υψηλοιδιοσυντονιζόμενα! Πριν πάμε όμως στο κυρίος θέμα επιτρέψτε μου ένα μικρό πρόλογο! Όχι ότι μπορείτε να κάνετε και διαφορετικά  :Biggrin:  !
Να σας πω εν συντομία τι περιλαμβάνει το μενού για σήμερα. Δεύσμευση - αμπέρ - βατ - εθνική άμυνα - ιδιοσυχνότητες - και ένα αντιπρόεδρο. Η σχωρεμένη η γιαγιά μου έλεγε ότι οι άντρες ξεχωρίζουν από αυτά που έχουν στα παντελόνια τους και δεν είναι τα ψιλά στο πορτοφόλι! Αμα δίνεις το λόγο σου ( δεσμεύεσαι ) βρε αδερφέ, πρέπει να τον τηρήσεις. Έτσι δεν είναι; Με μια δεύσμευση ξεκινά σήμερα η τηλεταινία - υπερπαραγωγή. Μετά τη δέσμευση έχουμε μερικές πολύ - πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες μετρήσεις. Προσέξτε μόνο μην μείνετε με το στόμα ανοιχτό. Έχουν αρχίσει να κυκλοφορούν μύγες! Μετά τις μετρήσεις θα αναζητήσουμε την ιδιοσυχνότητα του χεριού μας και θα το στρέψουμε στη μάπα μας να αυτο-μουτζοθούμε!
Πριν δείτε το βιντέο να παραθέσω δυο σχόλια χωρίς ίχνος διάθεσης πλεον για ..πλάκα.


Είναι δυνατόν ο κύριος Φιλντίσης να μην μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει ένα induction heater; ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Induction_heating ). Αν δεν μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει τι ακριβώς βλέπει τότε πως δέχετε ...αδιαμαρτύρητα κουβέντες για ...ιδιοσυχνότητες και διάσπαση μορίων; Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι στο ζήλο του να πιστέψει ο κύριος Φιλντίσης σε μια τόσο επαναστατική εφεύρεση και μάλιστα από Έλληνα παρασύρετε σε ένα παιχνίδι στο οποίο δεν θα είναι στο ελάχιστο κερδισμένος στο τέλος... Σαν τον κύριο Φιλντίση 16.161 μέλη (20 νέα) της ΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ ΕΦΕΥΡΕΤΗ ΠΕΤΡΟΥ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ στο φουμπου περιμένουν με αγωνία να δουν μια ...αχτίδα φωτός στη μιζέρια κι ανέχεια της οικονομικής κρίσης. Οι σωτήρες φυτρώνουν σαν τα μανιτάρια σε περιοδούς κρίσης και σαν τα μανιτάρια, τις πιο πολλές φορές, είναι δηλητηριώδεις...Τόσοι και τόσοι επιστήμονες θα έχουν δει αυτές τις εκπομπές. Ούτε *ένας* δεν βρεθηκε στις επίσημες συναντήσεις και σεμινάρια να πει: " Τι κάνουμε ωρέ παλλικάρια εδώ; Θα γελάνε κι οι πέτρες μαζί μας!" Αυτή η ...ακινησία από μέρους του συνόλου των μελών της ένωσης φυσικών ελλάδος είναι απερίγραπτα τραγική. 
Μη σας ζαλίζω όμως άλλο. Ξέρω γιατί είστε εδώ. Ξέρω γιατί διαβάσατε μέχρι εδώ! Ορίστε λοιπόν:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksac0y4jtpo

Μέχρι την επόμενη υπερ-παραγωγή, που δεν έχει ξαναγίνει και ούτε πρόκειτε να γίνει ποτέ! Χμμμ το τελευταίο μου φαίνεται είναι λάθος αλλά θα το αφήσω ακούγεται ωραία!  :Lol:  Μέχρι τότε λοιπόν να σας αφήσω με ένα μικρό κομμάτι από το επίσημο φόρουμ της συσκευής:

"Ο δε Κος Φίλης υπουργός παιδείας,  θα πρέπει να δώσει εντολή προς τα σχολεία πλάϊ και κάτω απ΄την εικόνα  του ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥ να αναρτήσει φωτογραφία των Ελλήνων εφευρετών - ευεργετών με  πρώτο και καλήτερο τον ΠΕΤΡΟ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟ. Η Πατρίδα τους έχει ανάγκη και τα  παιδιά πρέπει να τους γνωρίζουν ως παράδειγμα προσπάθειας και  προσφοράς."

Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να σχολιάσω. Με αναγκάζουν όμως!

*Η ζωή δεν έχει καμιά υποχρέωση να μας δώσει αυτά που περιμένουμε.* Margaret Mitchell, 1900-1949, Αμερικανίδα συγγραφέας

ygrenEeerF ( Παίρνω ανάποδες λέμε! )

----------

kioan (26-05-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> \
> 
> Μπράβο σου φίλε μου (βάλε και κάποιο όνομα, έστω και ψευδώνυμο, ελληνικό). Έχω την εντύπωση, ότι και στη " δεύτερη εκπομπή Καλημέρα Υδρογόνο με τον εφευρέτη ΠΖ" η παπαρολογία συνεχίζεται... Κάτι άκουσα για 10kW, για φλόγες υδρογόνου  οι οποίες παραλίγο να κάψουν το studio, για δωρεάν ενέργεια, για εφεύρεση της χιλιετίας, για σωτηρία του πλανήτη και βάλε από κάποιον ώριμο κ. καθηγητή .



Τι εννοείς να βάλω ...όνομα έστω και ψευδώνυμο ελληνικό; Περίμενε έχω και για αυτή την εκπομπή να πω - δείξω αρκετά!

----------


## vasilllis

Εγω να κανω μια ερωτηση;εσυ πως μπλεχτηκες με ολα αυτα τα τζατζαλα ματζαλα;
Ασχετος (εφοσον γνωριζεις το induction heater) δεν εισαι.τι σε οδηγησε να γινεις μελος στην ΟΣΠΖ(ομαδα στηριξης πετ.ζωγραφου) και αυτη την στιγμη να τον κακολογεις;

----------


## Thansavv

> *Τι εννοείς να βάλω ...όνομα έστω και ψευδώνυμο ελληνικό;* Περίμενε έχω και για αυτή την εκπομπή να πω - δείξω αρκετά!



Εννοώ αντί "free energy"  για όνομα να έβαζες το όνομά σου. Περιμένω το νέο σου βίντεο. :OK:

----------


## kioan

*FreeEnergy* μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο για τον κόπο που έκανες να συγκεντρώσεις σε αυτά τα δύο σύντομα video όλη την παπαρολογία που έχουμε ακούσει για τον συγκεκριμένο.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmNtBzQaFDs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksac0y4jtpo

Αμφιβάλλω αν θα καταφέρεις να πείσεις το σύνολο των ηλιθίων που τον πιστεύουν, αλλά πραγματικά το εύχομαι!



Η Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεται για την εμπλοκή του ονόματός της στη συγκεκριμένη φούσκα. Όσο μένουν άπραγοι και τους εκμεταλλεύεται ο συγκεκριμένος ξεφτιλίζονται.

Για την ώρα ξεφτιλίζονται μόνον εντός χώρας, αλλά πραγματικά περιμένω τη στιγμή που κάποιος θα μεταφράσει τις σχετικές ανακοινώσεις τους για να τις διαβάσουν οργανισμοί όπως ο European Physical Society με τον οποίους διατηρούν δεσμούς.

Τότε είναι που θα..

----------


## Thansavv

> *FreeEnergy* μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο για τον κόπο που έκανες να συγκεντρώσεις σε αυτά τα δύο σύντομα video όλη την παπαρολογία που έχουμε ακούσει για τον συγκεκριμένο.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmNtBzQaFDs
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksac0y4jtpo 
> 
> Αμφιβάλλω αν θα καταφέρεις να πείσεις το σύνολο των ηλιθίων που τον πιστεύουν, αλλά πραγματικά το εύχομαι!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Η να βάλει αγγλικούς, γερμανικούς, κινέζικους η παρδαλοκατσικίσιους υπότιτλους στα βίντεο. Θα γελάσει και το φτωχό, παρδαλό κατσίκι.....

----------


## Lykeas

> Ελπίζω να σας ...έλειψα πολύ!
> 
> 
> *Η ζωή δεν έχει καμιά υποχρέωση να μας δώσει αυτά που περιμένουμε.* Margaret Mitchell, 1900-1949, Αμερικανίδα συγγραφέας
> 
> ygrenEeerF ( Παίρνω ανάποδες λέμε! )



Φαίνεται διαθέτεις την γνώση,την διάθεση, και τον χρόνο να τους ξεμπροστιάσεις με τα ψέματά τους  :Liar: . Είμαι σίγουρος πως βγάζεις όλη την αγανάκτησή σου (σαν πρώην μέλος της ομάδας τους) που απορρέει από αισθήματα προδοσίας και απογοήτευσης. Συνέχισε, το απολαμβάνουμε, και όπως σωστά κατέθεσε ο kioan, ίσως καταφέρεις να ανοίξεις τα μάτια (και το μυαλό) μερικών που εναποθέτουν τις ελπίδες τους για την σωτηρία της χώρας και του πλανήτη σε "ευεργέτες" τύπου Σώρρα. :Mad:

----------


## Panoss

> Η σχωρεμένη η γιαγιά μου έλεγε ότι οι άντρες ξεχωρίζουν από αυτά που έχουν στα παντελόνια τους και δεν είναι τα ψιλά στο πορτοφόλι!



Αλήθεια έλεγε η γιαγιά σου, καμιά γυναίκα δεν σε κρίνει απ' το αν έχεις ή όχι ψιλά στο πορτοφόλι.
Όλες απ' τα χοντρά, στο πορτοφόλι πάντα, σε κρίνουν.

----------


## lepouras

εντωμεταξύ φαίνεται να είναι και τόσο άσχετος ακόμα και με το  induction heater που μάλλον δεν το έφτιαξε καν ο ίδιος και αντί να κράτα την λάμα μέσα στο πηνίο βραχυκύκλωνε τις σπείρες και γιαυτό του καθυστερούσε την θέρμανση της λάμας. δεν του διαβάσανε το μανιουαλ? πάντως θα ήθελα να δω ένα τεράστιο γύρο από ένα πλοίο να το προστατεύει από τα βλήματα (του ΠΖ) και το ίδιο να μην έχει γίνει πυγολαμπίδα. :Lol: 
έχω μια πρόταση. να του φτιάξουμε ένα μεγάλο και να του πούμε να κάτσει μέσα και να τον πυροβολούν από έξω να βλέπει τις σφαίρες να λιώνουν......... στο μόνο που θα έχει πέσει μέσα είναι.... στην λέξη << ακαριαία>> :hahahha:

----------

CybEng (27-05-16)

----------


## kioan

> εντωμεταξύ φαίνεται να είναι και τόσο άσχετος ακόμα και με το  induction heater που μάλλον δεν το έφτιαξε καν ο ίδιος και αντί να κράτα την λάμα μέσα στο πηνίο βραχυκύκλωνε τις σπείρες και γιαυτό του καθυστερούσε την θέρμανση της λάμας.



Εγώ νομίζω το έκανε σκοπίμως ώστε να φανούν οι σπίθες για εφέ, επειδή παράλληλα έλεγε στους παρευρισκόμενους _"δείτε πως καίγεται, δείτε τις φλόγες"_  :Lol: 

Θα ήθελα πάντως να εστιάσω σε μια άλλη ιδιότητα της συσκευής που πέρασε απαρατήρητη. Λέει ο ΠΖ _"αν το συντονίσουμε στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του σώματος και έχεις έναν όγκο, μπορεί αυτός να καταστραφει χωρίς ακτινοβολίες"_  :Ohmy: 

Μας λέει εμμέσως δηλαδή πως μπορεί να βρει εφαρμογή και στην ιατρική, στη μάχη κατά του καρκίνου. Γιατί αν δε δαγκώσεις τους ηλίθιους που ελπίζουν στην μετατροπή της χώρας σε ενεργειακή υπερδύναμη, ας αφήσουμε ανοικτό το ενδεχόμενο να κάνουμε πελατάκια τους απελπισμένους που παλεύουν με τη νόσο...  :Angry:  Αν δεν ήμασταν μπανανία θα είχε επέμβει εισαγγελέας.

----------

Thansavv (26-05-16)

----------


## Thansavv

> Εγώ νομίζω το έκανε σκοπίμως ώστε να φανούν οι σπίθες για εφέ, επειδή παράλληλα έλεγε στους παρευρισκόμενους _"δείτε πως καίγεται, δείτε τις φλόγες"_ 
> 
> Θα ήθελα πάντως να εστιάσω σε μια άλλη ιδιότητα της συσκευής που πέρασε απαρατήρητη. Λέει ο ΠΖ _"αν το συντονίσουμε στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του σώματος και έχεις έναν όγκο, μπορεί αυτός να καταστραφει χωρίς ακτινοβολίες"_ 
> 
> Μας λέει εμμέσως δηλαδή πως μπορεί να βρει εφαρμογή και στην ιατρική, στη μάχη κατά του καρκίνου. Γιατί αν δε δαγκώσεις τους ηλίθιους που ελπίζουν στην μετατροπή της χώρας σε ενεργειακή υπερδύναμη, ας αφήσουμε ανοικτό το ενδεχόμενο να κάνουμε πελατάκια τους απελπισμένους που παλεύουν με τη νόσο...  Αν δεν ήμασταν μπανανία θα είχε επέμβει εισαγγελέας.



Σωστόόός. Και εγώ το άκουσα και πήγα να μετρήσω πάλι την πίεσή μου!

----------


## Fire Doger

> εντωμεταξύ φαίνεται να είναι και τόσο άσχετος ακόμα και με το  induction heater που μάλλον δεν το έφτιαξε καν ο ίδιος και αντί να κράτα την λάμα μέσα στο πηνίο βραχυκύκλωνε τις σπείρες και γιαυτό του καθυστερούσε την θέρμανση της λάμας. δεν του διαβάσανε το μανιουαλ? πάντως θα ήθελα να δω ένα τεράστιο γύρο από ένα πλοίο να το προστατεύει από τα βλήματα (του ΠΖ) και το ίδιο να μην έχει γίνει πυγολαμπίδα.
> έχω μια πρόταση. να του φτιάξουμε ένα μεγάλο και να του πούμε να κάτσει μέσα και να τον πυροβολούν από έξω να βλέπει τις σφαίρες να λιώνουν......... στο μόνο που θα έχει πέσει μέσα είναι.... στην λέξη << ακαριαία>>



τσ τσ τσ τίποτα δεν κατάλαβες? Να μια βοήθεια :Lol: 
Άμα σε πυροβολάει με πλαστικές τι γίνετε?
Θα βρει και την ιδιοσυχνότητα του καπνού να δίνει διαφημιστικούς αναπτήρες :hahahha: 

495077cc9fe4ba7b7f981cd695d09810.jpg
standard.jpg

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εγω να κανω μια ερωτηση;εσυ πως μπλεχτηκες με ολα αυτα τα τζατζαλα ματζαλα;
> Ασχετος (εφοσον γνωριζεις το induction heater) δεν εισαι.τι σε οδηγησε να γινεις μελος στην ΟΣΠΖ(ομαδα στηριξης πετ.ζωγραφου) και αυτη την στιγμη να τον κακολογεις;



Είχα - έχω και θέλω να πιστεύω θα έχω, μια ...έλξη προς οτιδήποτε είναι αρκετά εξωτικό, μερικές φορές και πέρα από τα στενά όρια της επιστήμης όπως τη γνωρίζουμε σήμερα. Πάντα όμως ( αν και είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα το πάντα... ) προσπαθώ και ας μην το καταφέρνω συνέχεια να τα αντιμετωπίζω με κριτική ματιά. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση εκτός από το "λες να έχει δίκιο;" αυτό που με έκανε να ασχοληθώ ήταν η εμπλοκή της ένωσης φυσικών ελλάδος. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο εύκολα το "λες να έχει δίκιο;" μπορεί να γίνει "λές να *έχουν* δίκιο;" και με μαθηματική ακρίβεια οδηγεί στο "κοίτα να δεις που όλοι αυτοί θα έχουν δίκιο...". Τους ευχαρίστησα σιωπηλά γιατί είχαν μαζέψει όλα τα βίντεο σε ένα μέρος και οπλησμένος με καφέ κουλουράκια και μια απέραντη περιέργεια κάθισα ένα Σαββατοκύριακο να τα δω όλα. Από το πρώτο βίντεο κιόλας κατέβασα τα μούτρα. Το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα δεν ήταν "τι είναι αυτά που ακούω;" αλλά "σε τι πήγε κι έμπλεξε η ένωση φυσικών;". Τον κύριο Ζωγράφο δεν τον ήξερα καν πριν από όλο αυτό. Δεν έχω τίποτα προσωπικό εναντίον του κι αν θέλετε με πιστεύτε. *Δεν τον κακολόγησα! Ούτε θα τον κακολογήσω στη συνέχεια...* Ναι έχει ...λίγη συνέχεια ακόμη. Το μόνο που κάνω είναι να βάλω στη σειρά κομμάτια από τα βίντεο του γιατί όταν μεσολαβεί κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ξεχνιέται τι είπες στην αρχή. Όταν σήμερα είναι άσπρο και μετά από 3-4 μήνες είναι μαύρο τότε οι κραυγές θριάμβου "η λύση στο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη" και άλλα παρόμοια ακούγονται κάπως φάλτσες... Και όταν βρε αδερφέ δείχνεις στον αντιπρόεδρο της ένωσης φυσικών ( κάτι παραπάνω δεν ξέρει από μένα; ) ένα induction heater και θριαμβολογείς "έτσι ανακάλυψα την ιδιοσυχνότητα του σιδήρου και με τον ίδιο τρόπο την ιδιοσυχνότητα του νερού" και δεν σε πετάνε έξω από το στούντιο με τις κλωτσιές τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά... Όταν ο εφευρέτης παρουσιάζεται σαν αριστούχος φυσικών επιστημών με 9 και 3/4 και επιμένει ( όταν προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει παρουσία τριών φυσικών ) πως κάνουν λάθος και οι τρείς όταν λένε πως δεν χάνετε βάρος όταν ένα ξύλο 5 κιλών καίγεται και μένουν κάτι γραμμάρια στάχτες... ( αυτό είναι από το ...επόμενο βίντεο στη σειρά αυτής της απίστευτης περιπέτειας ) και εξανίστατε λέγοντας "από που παίρνουμε την ενέργεια τότε;" και συνεχίζει λέγοντας "αμα γεμίσω το ρεζερβουάρ 10 λίτρα βενζίνη και πάω ένα ταξίδι που πήγε η βενζίνη; Κάηκε. Άρα μετατράπηκε σε ενέργεια..". Όταν λοιπόν αριστούχοι του τμήματος φυσικής ( "είναι άσχετο που δεν πήρε πτυχίο" τάδε έφη πρώην διευθυντής ερευνητικού κέντρου Δημόκριτος κύριος Κατσαρός ) δεν γνωρίζουν την εξίσωση ενέργεια ίσον μάζα επί την ταχύτητα του φωτός στο τετράγωνο και ότι 5 κιλά ύλης έστω και ξύλο αν μετατραπούν σε ενέργεια θα είναι ασύλληπτο το νούμερο... Θα συνεχίσω όλα αυτα τα "όταν..." για να δείτε οτι *δεν τον κακολογώ,* παρουσιάζω απλά αυτό που είναι γιατί ( δια στόματος κυρίου Φιλντίση ) συνάνθρωποί μας πήραν τηλέφωνο στην ένωση φυσικών ρωτόντας πως μπορούν να αγοράσουν τη συσκευή! Στο επίσημο δε φόρουμ της συσκευής λένε ότι θα είναι πολύ φτηνή η συσκευή. Αυτά δεν τα λένε οι απλοί χρήστες αλλά η ερευνητική ομάδα ΠΖ. Να υποθέσω τα ΠΖ είναι Πέτρος Ζωγράφος; Δεν τον κακολογώ λοιπόν θέλω να γλιτώσω τον πατέρα μου που θα τρέξει να αγοράσει ελπίδα...

Ελπίζω να απάντησα.

Αν δεν το κατάφερα φταίω εγώ και όχι εσείς. Γιατί δεν προσπάθησα αρκετά. Αλλά δεν μπορείτε να πείτε παραπάνω λόγια για μένα. Τουλάχιστον προσπάθησα να σας πείσω χωρίς να χρησιμοποιώ εκφράσεις όπως: " ο κύριος Ζωγράφος μόνος του με προσωπικό κόστος λύνει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας", "το τέλος των υδρογονανθράκων" ( αυτό να δείτε πως το περιμένω! ), "αν ξέραμε την ιδιοσυχνότητα του χεριού θα την βάζαμε και όταν βάζαμε το χέρι μας μέσα θα έλυωνε (!!!) ή θα μπορούσαμε να εξαφανίσουμε τον όγκο ( !!!!!!!!!!! να και η ελπίδα για τους καρκινοπαθείς. Νερό του Καματερού πίνουν; )"

Φριενέρτζι ( να και το Ελληνικούλι  :Wink:  )
Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι PhD MD SSC SSD 500 GB παρακαλώ!

*Στην Ελλάδα είσαι ό,τι δηλώσεις.*(το πρωτοείπε ο ηθοποιός Τζαβαλάς  Καρούσος, αλλά το διέδωσε ο Τσαρούχης)

----------


## Dragonborn

Μια και τα είπαμε όλα, το *Φλογιστόν* το έχετε ακουστά; Αν επανέλθει αυτή η "επαναστατική" θεωρία, ίσως εξηγήσει πολλά από αυτά τα απίστευτα.

----------


## Dragonborn

Από το νέο άρθρο στην Ζούγκλα:





> Στο στούντιο ήταν καλεσμένος το μέλος του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Αθηνών  (ΤΕΕ), (?) Λάμπης Τομάσης... , ο οποίος ανέφερε ότι με  *ειδικά όργανα μετρήσεως* επισκέφτηκε το εργαστήριο του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου  και έκανε διάφορες μετρήσεις σε σχέση με τη μεγάλη εφεύρεση που παράγει  ρεύμα από νερό. Όπως σημείωσε, τα αποτελέσματα τον εξέπληξαν και μάλιστα τόνισε ότι μετά  από τις δικές του μετρήσεις, θα προωθήσει αυτή την καταπληκτική  καινοτομία για το καλό της ανθρωπότητας και για τη σωτηρία του πλανήτη.



Τα ειδικά όργανα μετρήσεων κάνουν την διαφορά.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Τα ειδικά όργανα μετρήσεων κάνουν την διαφορά.



Τα οποία ποια είναι αν επιτρέπετε? Εκτός αν είναι κρατικό μυστικό...

edit 
Τώρα που τον είδα τον Τομάση στο βίντεο κάτι μου θύμισε! 
Βιοτεχνία με ζυγαριές στην Πάτρα έχει? 
Αν είναι όντως αυτός, έχω μια επιφύλαξη γιατί έχω να τον δω πολλά χρόνια, τότε σαφώς και είναι αρμόδιος να μιλήσει για το θέμα.

----------


## kioan

Γύρω στο 43:00 εκφράζει ο ΠΖ τη στεναχώρια του που οι νέοι επιστήμονες φεύγουν από τη χώρα και δεν κάθονται εδώ να χαράξουν μαζί στρατηγική.

Είναι πραγματικά ανεξήγητο γιατί δεν κάθονται οι νέοι επιστήμονες να προσφέρουν σε μια χώρα που υποχρηματοδοτεί την πραγματική έρευνα και καινοτομία, αλλά δίνει πόρους σε έναν που παιζει με τενεκεδάκια  :Think:  Είναι πραγματικά περίεργο...

----------


## FreeEnergy

*Κάντ' υπομονή κι ο υρανός θα γίνει πιο γαλανός* ( Υπομονή - Μπιθικώτσης )

Αν θα γίνει πιο γαλανός από το υδρογόνο δεν ξέρω αλλά σήμερα ( αν όλα πάνε καλά ) θα επιτρέψετε στα ματάκια σας να ξεκουραστούν στο απέραντο τίποτα που θέλει να γίνει κάτι. Το τρίτο μέρος έρχετε σήμερα...

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

----------


## Lykeas

> Από το νέο άρθρο στην Ζούγκλα:
> 
> 
> 
> Τα ειδικά όργανα μετρήσεων κάνουν την διαφορά.



Ακόμα ένας ειδικός, με ειδικά όργανα μετρήσεων και ειδικές γνώσεις επί του ειδικού θέματος που ειδικά εμάς τους ειδικούς μας απασχολεί, έκανε λέει ειδικές μετρήσεις και τα ειδικά αποτελέσματα, ειδικά αυτόν τον εξέπληξαν. Κ.Φιλντίση, ειδικά εσείς σε μια από τις ειδικές εκπομπές, δεσμευτήκατε πως θα συγκροτήσετε ειδική επιτροπή, από πέντε ειδικούς επιστήμονες, οι οποίοι θα ασχοληθούν με την ειδική εφεύρεση και θα μας ανακοινώσουν τις ειδικές μετρήσεις. Ειδικά εμείς ακόμα περιμένουμε τους ειδικούς. Εάν λίαν συντόμως, ειδικά εσείς δεν υλοποιήσετε την ειδική δέσμευσή σας, ειδικά… εκτίθεσθε.  Έχει η ειδική αυτή ιστορία, ειδική πλάκα. Συγνώμη φίλοι μου, αλλά με τόσα ειδικά που έχω ακούσει, (μόρια νερού, G.THz,  σύνθεση συχνοτήτων, μικροκομματικούς ταλαντωτές, ακινητοποίηση του μορίου με μια συχνότητα και διάσπαση με άλλη, υδρογόνα, οξυγόνα, και το κακό συναπάντημα) ε…. άνθρωπος είμαι και εγώ, πολύ θέλει να ειδικό-κολλήσω. Πάντως, σας υπόσχομαι να αποβάλω από το λεξιλόγιό μου την λέξη ειδικός, μπούχτισα.  :Brick wall:

----------


## Thansavv

Μέχρι και στην ειδική εκπομπή "Καλημέρα υδρογόνο" βάλανε ειδική δημοσιογράφο-παρουσιάστρια να κάνει ειδικές ερωτήσεις.
Η σωτηρία του πλανήτη εξαρτάται τώρα από το πότε θα κατοχυρωθεί παγκόσμια η πατέντα του ΠΖ. Μάλλον δεν προλαβαίνουμε. :Crying:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Φαίνεται διαθέτεις την γνώση,την διάθεση, και τον χρόνο να τους ξεμπροστιάσεις με τα ψέματά τους . Είμαι σίγουρος πως βγάζεις όλη την αγανάκτησή σου (σαν πρώην μέλος της ομάδας τους) που απορρέει από αισθήματα προδοσίας και απογοήτευσης. Συνέχισε, το απολαμβάνουμε, και όπως σωστά κατέθεσε ο kioan, ίσως καταφέρεις να ανοίξεις τα μάτια (και το μυαλό) μερικών που εναποθέτουν τις ελπίδες τους για την σωτηρία της χώρας και του πλανήτη σε "ευεργέτες" τύπου Σώρρα.



Μα δεν είμαι "πρώην μέλος". Είμαι ακόμη και τώρα  :Smile:  Όχι δεν βγάζω καμία αγανάκτηση λόγω προδοσίας και απογοήτευσης. Όπως έχω αναφέρει σε άλλη ανάρτησή μου ψάχνω το "περίεργο", το "απίθανο". Αυτό κι αν ήταν περίεργο κι απίθανο! Και φυσικά δεν πρέπει να φύγω από την ομάδα. Έτσι θα χάσω την άμεση ενημερώση για ...δράσεις. Δείτε ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το email ....καλως ήλθες στην ομάδα "Μεσόγειος"




> Το πώς θα γίνουν όλα αυτά, αποτελεί το περιεχόμενο των ενεργειών που όλοι μας θα κάνουμε και για τις οποίες θα έχουμε να πούμε πολλά, στο εξής.Σύντομα θα έρθει σε επαφή μαζί σου ο/η υπεύθυνος της περιοχής σου.
> Καλώς ήρθες, λοιπόν, και ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟΗ “Ομάδα Πέτρου Ζωγράφου”



Αν και το "Σύντομα θα έρθει σε επαφή μαζί σου ο/η υπεύθυνος της περιοχής σου." ακούγεται σαν ...αντάρτικο (* Εμπρός στον αγώνα κατά του κακού πετρελαίου! Ζήτω το υδρογόνο! Ζήτω η πατρίδα! Κάτω τα καρτέλ υδρογονανθράκων! Ζήτω η οικολογία! Ζήτω αυτά και όλα όσα ξεχνάω τώρα! ) * θα έχω άμεση ενημερώση  :Wink:  για τις δράσεις έτσι ώστε να ετοιμάσω το αντίστοιχο ...κράξιμο!

Δώκτορ Φριενέρτζι

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Αν και το "Σύντομα θα έρθει σε επαφή μαζί σου ο/η υπεύθυνος της περιοχής σου." ακούγεται σαν ...αντάρτικο



*Εμένα πάλι μου ακούγεται σαν...σέχτα!*

----------


## Lykeas

> Μα δεν είμαι "πρώην μέλος". Είμαι ακόμη και τώρα  Όχι δεν βγάζω καμία αγανάκτηση λόγω προδοσίας και απογοήτευσης. Όπως έχω αναφέρει σε άλλη ανάρτησή μου ψάχνω το "περίεργο", το "απίθανο". Αυτό κι αν ήταν περίεργο κι απίθανο! Και φυσικά δεν πρέπει να φύγω από την ομάδα. Έτσι θα χάσω την άμεση ενημερώση για ...δράσεις. Δείτε ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το email ....καλως ήλθες στην ομάδα "Μεσόγειος"
> 
> Αν και το "Σύντομα θα έρθει σε επαφή μαζί σου ο/η υπεύθυνος της περιοχής σου." ακούγεται σαν ...αντάρτικο (* Εμπρός στον αγώνα κατά του κακού πετρελαίου! Ζήτω το υδρογόνο! Ζήτω η πατρίδα! Κάτω τα καρτέλ υδρογονανθράκων! Ζήτω η οικολογία! Ζήτω αυτά και όλα όσα ξεχνάω τώρα! ) * θα έχω άμεση ενημερώση  για τις δράσεις έτσι ώστε να ετοιμάσω το αντίστοιχο ...κράξιμο!
> 
> Δώκτορ Φριενέρτζι



Συγνώμη φίλε, παρασύρθηκα από την δήλωσή σου "με πήρε και με σήκωσε! Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ δέχτηκα και απειλές με μηνύσεις και δικαστήρια" της 23-05-16,  13:50 αν είναι έτσι, είσαι ο πλέον κατάλληλος άνθρωπός να μας ενημερώνεις εκ των έσω!!! Για την ομάδα υδρογόνου είσαι μια υδρογονοβόμβα. Περιμένουμε την συνέχεια της υπερπαραγωγής σου, το γλεντάμε.

----------


## FreeEnergy

ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΘΕΑΤΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΡΜΟΣΤΕΣ

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΕΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΗΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΘΟΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ

ΚΑΛΟΥ ΚΑΚΟΥ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΙΑΓΙΑ ΜΗ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΑ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ

ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟ ΠΟΡΝΟ



 :Tongue2:  :Lol:  :Tongue2: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdZknFxByug

Σας εύχομαι να το απολαύσετε τόσο όσο εγώ όταν το έκανα!

*Βίος ανεόρταστος μακρά οδός απανδόχευτος.*(Δημόκριτος, 470-370 π.Χ. )
Μετάφραση: _Μια ζωή χωρίς γιορτές [και πανηγύρια] είναι σαν ένας μακρύς δρόμος χωρίς πανδοχείο.

_Δώκτορ Φριενέρτζι

----------

kioan (27-05-16)

----------


## kioan

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdZknFxByug



Ναι ρε φίλε! Αυτό ήταν το αγαπημένο μου video από όλες τις εκπομπές του!  :Lol: 

Πιστεύω βγάζει το περισσότερο γέλιο διότι είναι το μόνο που είναι λίγο πιο κοντά στην παρουσίαση της πρωτοποριακής συσκευής!  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Κάτοπτρο horn  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

> Κάτοπτρο horn



...και μάλιστα όχι απλό! Συνδυάζεται με το παρακάτω το οποίο, αν δεν το ήξερες, είναι κεραία yagi όπως μας λέει ο μέγας επιστήμων  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα για αντίσταση βραστήρα μου μοιάζει... Τουλάχιστον να πιούμε και κανένα τσάι.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δεν σχολιάσατε το πιο απίστευτο που ειπώθηκε:
*
"Μια κεραία Yagi σε συνδιασμό με ένα κάτοπτρο χορν δημιουργεί απολαβή 25 db και έτσι ενισχύει τα 350 μιλιβάτ σε 100-150 βατ και διασπά το μόριο του νερού"*

Με το προφανές ...αστείο της ενίσχυσης ( Overunity. Εξαγωγή περισσότερης ενέργειας από ότι έβαλες ) είναι δυνατόν να μην αντιδρά *κανείς* από τους επιστήμονες; Άντε να δεχτώ ότι η μικροκυματική δεν είναι το πεδίο γνώσεων των παρευρισκομένων στην εκπομπή... *Όλοι οι άλλοι* όμως που το είδαν από τις οθόνες των υπολογιστών τους δεν το καταλάβαν; *Ένας* δεν βρέθηκε στα συνέδρια και μάλιστα στη *ξεχωριστή παρουσίαση* που έγινε για την ένωση φυσικών να τους πει: "Βρε παιδιά δεν γίνονται αυτά ούτε σε ταινίες επιστημονικής φαντασίας..."; *Τόσο πολύ* θέλουμε να πιστέψουμε ότι είναι αλήθεια ώστε παραβλέπουμε τερατώδεις ισχυρισμούς; Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I&t=27m41s

Λέει ο κύριος Πέτρος Ζωγράφος: "...εσείς στο σπίτι μου λέτε να έχω τη Δ.Ε.Η.;". Επειδή πολλλά και διάφορα έχουμε ακούσει χωρίς στην πραγματικότητα να αποδεικνύεται τίποτα έστειλα email στο info@dei.com.gr ( το επίσημο email για γενικές πληροφορίες ) θέλοντας μια απλή πληροφορία ( αν δεν ειναι προσωπικά δεδομένα ) να μου πουν αν όντως ο ισχυρισμός ότι δεν έχει Δ.Ε.Η. στο σπίτι του ισχύει. Δεν περιμένω απάντηση αλλά θα έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφερόν αν τελικά μου απαντήσουν! Ενδιαφέρον και από τις δυο πλευρές. "Ναι έχει μηδενική κατανάλωση από ότι φαίνεται στους μετρητές μας" και τότε εγώ θα διαγράψω ότι έχω κανει και δημόσια θα βγώ να ζητήσω συγγνώμη. Αν όμως μου απαντήσουν "Έχει κατανάλωση δεν σας ενδιαφέρει πόση γειά σας" τότε τι; Δεν περιμένω απάντηση... Όπως δεν περίμενα ποτέ...

*Mπορείς να κοροϊδεύεις πολλούς για λίγο, μπορείς να κοροϊδεύεις λίγους  για πολύ, αλλά δεν μπορείς να τους κοροϊδεύεις όλους για πάντα*. ( Αβραάμ Λίνκολν )

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

----------


## Thansavv

Πετυχημένη κι αυτή η εκπομπή της ζούγκλας. Κάθε φορά που την ξαναβλέπω γελάω. Ο ΠΖ δηλώνει με σιγουριά, ότι με αυτή τη συσκευή *έχει λυθεί* το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη. Ο Μάκης θα πηγαίνει στον κ. Βενζινά (νερουλά πλέον), και θα του λέει "γέμισέ μου το νερό". Λες και δε μπορεί να το γεμίσει μόνος του. Και οι παρευρισκόμενοι τους ακούν με πίστη και θαυμασμό

Κωνσταντίνε όχι μόνο η αντίσταση, αλλά όλο το δοχείο είναι έτοιμος βραστήρας (πιθανώς μέρος κάποιας συσκευής). Σιγά μη φτιάξανε τίποτα μόνοι τους. 
Αλλά ο κυρ ΠΖ έχει φίλους, υποστηρικτές και οπαδούς (με ικανότητα(?) - δικαίωμα ψήφου) οι οποίοι τον πιστεύουν. Η ανωτερότητα του ελληνικού DNA που λένε κάποιοι.   :Lol:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εμένα για αντίσταση βραστήρα μου μοιάζει... Τουλάχιστον να πιούμε και κανένα τσάι.




Είναι *αντίσταση*. Όταν τελειώσω τα βίντεο στα οποία δείχνω όλες τις ανακρίβειες που έχουν ειπωθεί στις εκπομπές θα σας πω - αναλύσω την δικιά μου εκδοχή για το πως παράγεται εκεί υδρογόνο. Γιατί τελικά *πραγματικά παράγεται* υδρογόνο όχι όμως με υψηλές συχνότητες και σίγουρα όχι με αποδόσεις 95% plus και ακόμη πιο σίγουρα όχι με τον ρυθμό που ισχυρίζονται ότι παράγεται το υδρογόνο.

----------


## genesis

Δόκτωρα, καλά κάνεις και συγκεντρώνεις τα "διαμάντια" αν και σχεδόν όλα έχουν επισημανθεί από καιρό.
Η προχειρότητα, η ανακολουθία, η έλλειψη ειρμού, οι "θολές" και ελλιπείς περιγραφές και το ανακάτεμα μονάδων και φυσικών μεγεθών είναι προφανή σε όποιον έχει ένα μέτριο επίπεδο ηλεκτρονικής / ηλεκτρολογίας / φυσικής.
Ο Ζωγράφος κυριολεκτικά αυτοσχεδιάζει σε αυτές τις εκπομπές δείχνοντας απλά πράγματα που βρήκε στην αποθήκη του, συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους με ταινίες και καλώδια το προηγούμενο βράδυ.

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αφήσουν να ακουστεί ΠΟΤΕ αντίθετη άποψη στο πλαίσιο των εκπομπών της ζούγκλας ή στα "συνέδρια" που στήνουν αναμεταξύ τους. Αν κάποιος το δοκιμάσει θα παίζει "εκτός έδρας" και θα χάσει κατά κράτος καθώς η συζήτηση δεν ξεκινά από κανένα λογικό υπόβαθρο. Μην ξεχνάς ότι απευθύνονται σε κοινό το οποίο πιστεύει ακράδαντα σε ποσοστό της τάξης του 40% ότι μας ψεκάζουν συστηματικά.
Οι παρευρισκόμενοι στις εκπομπές είναι ως επί το πλείστον μη-μάχιμοι επιστήμονες οι οποίοι έχουν διοικητικές και θεσμικές θέσεις και τελευταία φορά που έπιασαν πολύμετρο πιθανότατα ήταν με βελόνα.

Έχω όμως την εντύπωση ότι όσο ασχολούμαστε τόσο κάνουμε το χατήρι του Ζωγράφου γιατί χρησιμοποιεί το υποτιθέμενο "κυνηγητό" και την υποτιθέμενη "αμφισβήτηση" ως τεκμήριο προς τους "ψεκασμένους" για να αποδείξει της αξία της "εφεύρεσής".
Πέρα από την προσωπική αναγνωρισιμότητα και - ίσως - κάποιες δωρεές / χορηγίες από επίδοξους ευεργέτες, δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποιο κίνητρο.
Υπάρχει και ο ρόλος του Μάκη βέβαια που δεν είναι ούτε άσχετος στο θέμα ούτε άπειρος ως δημοσιογράφος....

----------

kioan (28-05-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Έχω όμως την εντύπωση ότι όσο ασχολούμαστε τόσο κάνουμε το χατήρι του Ζωγράφου γιατί χρησιμοποιεί το υποτιθέμενο "κυνηγητό" και την υποτιθέμενη "αμφισβήτηση" ως τεκμήριο προς τους "ψεκασμένους" για να αποδείξει της αξία της "εφεύρεσής".



Ο σκοπός μου δεν είναι να τον κάνω ...μάρτυρα ή να του δώσω ιδεολογικό δεκανίκι του τύπου "μας κυνηγάνε αδέρφια" όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις!
Αν θέλετε μπορώ να σταματήσω άμεσα τις αναρτήσεις και σας ευχαριστώ για την μέχρι τώρα φιλοξενία.
*Ξενίας αεί φρόντιζε.* ( Μένανδρος 4ος αιώνας Π.Χ.)












Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο Ζωγράφος κυριολεκτικά αυτοσχεδιάζει σε αυτές τις εκπομπές δείχνοντας απλά πράγματα που βρήκε στην αποθήκη του, συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους με ταινίες και καλώδια το προηγούμενο βράδυ.



Και έχει κάποιο νόημα αυτό για τον ίδιο και την ομάδα του? Με συγχωρείς αλλά αυτό είναι προσβολή προς το κοινό που απευθύνεται έστω και αν γίνεται στοχευμένα . Αν ήθελε να δείχνει τέτοιες παρουσιάσεις έπρεπε να είναι στο X-Factor με την ιδιότητα του ταχυδακτυλουργού.





> Αν θέλετε μπορώ να σταματήσω άμεσα τις αναρτήσεις και σας ευχαριστώ για την μέχρι τώρα φιλοξενία.



Μην δίνεις αφορμές σε άλλους που σου επιτίθενται ... ήδη είπες κάποια σημαντικά για τις παρουσιάσεις (έστω και αν τις παραδεχτούμε ως στοχευμένες) και πρέπει αυτά να λέγονται να τα διαβάζει η ομάδα του ΠΖ έστω και τυχαία (και μετά ας συνεχίζουν να μας λένε τα ίδια με το ίδιο "τσίρκο" σε κάθε εκπομπή τους).... συνέχισε.

----------


## genesis

> Και έχει κάποιο νόημα αυτό για τον ίδιο και την ομάδα του? Με συγχωρείς αλλά αυτό είναι προσβολή προς το κοινό που απευθύνεται έστω και αν γίνεται στοχευμένα . Αν ήθελε να δείχνει τέτοιες παρουσιάσεις έπρεπε να είναι στο X-Factor με την ιδιότητα του ταχυδακτυλουργού.



Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το σχόλιό σου.
Αυτό το πιθανό "νόημα" που μπορεί να έχει για τον Ζωγράφο και την ομάδα του (...και τον Μάκη ίσως...) όλη αυτή η ιστορία, προβληματίζει και εμένα.
Οι εκπομπές αυτές, κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα, είναι έμμεση προσβολή προς οποιονδήποτε έχει ένα επίπεδο γνώσεων και παρακολουθώντας τις προσπαθεί φιλότιμα να διακρίνει αν υπάρχει έστω και μία μικρή ελπίδα αλήθειας και επιστημονικής / τεχνικής εγκυρότητας πίσω απ' όλη αυτή την προχειρότητα (επιεικής χαρακτηρισμός).





> Αν θέλετε μπορώ να σταματήσω άμεσα τις αναρτήσεις και σας ευχαριστώ για την μέχρι τώρα φιλοξενία.



Δόκτωρα, είμαι ο τελευταίος εδώ μέσα που θα κρίνω αν κάποιος πρέπει να σταματήσει ή όχι. Λέω την άποψή μου, απλώς.
Άλλωστε ξεκίνησα το σχόλιό μου γράφοντας "καλά κάνεις...".

----------


## Lykeas

> *Mπορείς να κοροϊδεύεις πολλούς για λίγο, μπορείς να κοροϊδεύεις λίγους  για πολύ, αλλά δεν μπορείς να τους κοροϊδεύεις όλους για πάντα*. ( Αβραάμ Λίνκολν )
> 
> Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι



Προσωπική μου γνώμη, συνέχισε, εξ' άλλου καταγράφοντας την αλήθεια αυτοί που ενοχλούνται είναι οι εχθροί της αλήθειας. Η θέση μου αυτή θέλω να πιστεύω πως εκφράζει την πλειοψηφία αν όχι το σύνολο της παρέας σε αυτή την συζήτηση.
Λοιπόν, ΣΥΝΈΧΙΣΕ, η υπέρ-παραγωγή σου με καθηλώνει. και ίσως γλιτώσεις όχι μόνο τον πατέρα σου, αλλά και δεκάδες άλλους που τρέχουν να αγοράσουν ελπίδα.  
Υστερόγραφο, κρατώ... "κρυμμένο άσσο" στο μανίκι μου, περιμένω τις εξελίξεις να ωριμάσουν, για να μη κατηγορηθώ το λιγότερο αντιρρησίας, και τότε δεν θα γελάσουν μόνο οι πέτρες του φίλου μας, αλλά και *ο*-η *Π*αρδαλή *Ζ*έμπρα.

----------


## rama

Οι καλεσμένοι (ως "ειδικοί") στις εκπομπές αυτές πληρώνονται. Το θέμα το ξέρω πολύ καλά και από επώνυμο επιστήμονα φίλο μου που του έταζαν καλό χαρτζιλίκι μήπως και πήγαινε σε εκπομπές τύπου Χαρδαβέλλα με UFO και Νεφελίμ. Ολοι αυτοί οι συνταξιούχοι "ερευνητές" και νυν καθηγητές τα παίρνουν για να είναι εκεί.
 Ο Μάκης κάνει τη δουλειά του, αφού παίρνει μερίδιο από τις διαφημίσεις του συγκεκριμένου τηλεοπτικού χρόνου.
 Ο ΠΖ προφανώς έχει λεφτά, και κάνει την πλάκα του, απολαμβάνοντας μέσα του το δούλεμα προς τους αδαείς.
Οι άλλοι που είναι στην "ομάδα στήριξης" του ΠΖ, γιατί το κάνουν άραγε? Το ερώτημα είναι αληθινό. Σίγουρα εκεί μέσα θα έχει τους διάφορους συνταξιούχους, περίεργους, αδαείς, κλπ. Αλλά οι υπόλοιποι, τι στο καλό νομίζουν?

----------


## kioan

> Πέρα από την προσωπική αναγνωρισιμότητα και - ίσως - κάποιες δωρεές / χορηγίες από επίδοξους ευεργέτες, δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποιο κίνητρο.



Να είσαι σίγουρος πως ο συγκεκριμένος μια χαρά κονομάει. Όταν ο ΥΕΘΑ δηλώνει δημοσίως πως τον στηρίζει για να αναπτύξει την ιδέα του και να αξιοποιηθεί από τις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις, πιστεύεις πως η στήριξη είναι μόνο ηθική;  







> Αν θέλετε μπορώ να σταματήσω άμεσα τις αναρτήσεις



Συνέχισε να τους ξεμπροστιάζεις! Μη μασάς!
Έστω και ένας που θα δει τα video σου να ξυπνήσει, καλό θα είναι. Έχουμε γεμίσει βλάκες που καταπίνουν αμάσητο ότι και αν τους σερβίρουν και απορούμε μετά γιατί πάμε κατά διαόλου...



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------

CybEng (29-05-16)

----------


## manolena

> ...Όταν ο ΥΕΘΑ δηλώνει δημοσίως πως *τον στηρίζει* για να αναπτύξει την ιδέα του και να αξιοποιηθεί από τις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις...



Αλίμονο...

----------


## Lykeas

[QUOTE=rama;768725]
 Ο ΠΖ προφανώς έχει λεφτά, και κάνει την πλάκα του, απολαμβάνοντας μέσα του το δούλεμα προς τους αδαείς.

Διαφωτιστικές πληροφορίες, επίτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω με το... ο Π.Ζ. έχει λεφτά κ.λπ. απαντώντας με... "_Το χρήμα πολλοί ε μίσησαν, τη δόξα ουδείς_!" έστω και διαβιώνοντας εις βάρος αφελών.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Mπορείς να κοροϊδεύεις πολλούς για λίγο, μπορείς να κοροϊδεύεις λίγους  για πολύ, αλλά δεν μπορείς να τους κοροϊδεύεις όλους για πάντα.



Και όμως, ο Λινκολν διαψεύσθηκε από την ελληνική Αριστερά. Με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο αυτή κοροϊδεύει τον "εξυπνότερο" και "πλέον προικισμένο" λαό (εκκλησιαστικά: "περιούσιο λαό") επί 9 δεκαετίες.

Και αν κάποιος είναι δύσπιστος στο μαρξιστικό ευαγγέλιο, αναλαμβάνουν να τον πείσουν οι παντοειδείς αγιορείτες γέροντες και αγιογδύτες.

----------


## leosedf

Τα πολιτικά σταματούν εδώ.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Άργησα λιγάκι το ξέρω!
Ήταν ο τελικός του Champions League στο ποδόσφαιρο, ήταν και ο πολύ καλός καιρός ( εμπρός για τις παραλίες ), έτσι σας αποδίδω σήμερα το ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ παρακαλώ μέρος της τριλογίας!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_hs7AWECwU

Επειδή έχουν αρχίσει να γίνονται ...ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα στο παρασκήνιο και για να εξάψω λίγο την φαντασία σας θα πω μόνο ένα πράγμα: να περιμένετε εξελίξεις σε αυτή την υπόθεση και μάλιστα σύντομα! 

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

----------

kioan (29-05-16)

----------


## CybEng

Οι Γιαπωνέζοι βρίσκονται πίσω από τον πόλεμο που γίνεται στον Εθνικό μας Εφευρέτη.   

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/110...halassino-nero

----------


## Lykeas

> Επειδή έχουν αρχίσει να γίνονται ...ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα στο παρασκήνιο και για να εξάψω λίγο την φαντασία σας θα πω μόνο ένα πράγμα: να περιμένετε εξελίξεις σε αυτή την υπόθεση και μάλιστα σύντομα! 
> 
> Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι



Σε ευχαριστώ, (πάντα μιλώ για τον εαυτό μου) είναι πολύ διασκεδαστικό, "μαργαριτάρια" αλιευμένα από διαφορετικές χρονικές περιόδους να τα βάζεις μαζί. Πιστεύω πως πολλοί που παρακολουθούν τις εκπομπές του Π.Ζ. διαθέτοντας ένα δράμι τεχνικής γνώσης, πετάγονται από την καρέκλα αναφωνώντας, "μα τι λέει αυτός" , το πρόβλημα είναι πως μετά το ξεχνάς. Είναι πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό που κάνεις. Σε ευχαριστώ, και σε παρακαλώ, μη σταματάς.   :Applause:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Καλην εσπέρα άρχοντες κι αρχόντισες!

Οι εξελίξεις που ανέφερα σε προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου έχουν αρχίσει να τρέχουν κιόλας!
Να ζητήσω μια χάρη μόνο... Χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε ένα induction heater. Έχω δει τέτοιες κατασκευές εδώ στο φόρουμ αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το κάνω εγώ. Ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για κύκλωμα που θέλει ταίριασμα εξαρτημάτων. Σας παρακαλώ πολύ βοηθήστε με να βρω ένα induction heater. Δεν θέλω να μου το χαρίσει κανείς. Θέλω να το αγοράσω. Αν δεν υπάρχει έτοιμο, μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα κατά παραγγελία; Θα πληρώσω προκαταβολικά οποιοδήποτε λογικό ποσό ζητηθεί.
Είμαι 101% σίγουρος ότι έχω βρει την ιδιοσυχνότητα του νερού! Με ένα induction heater θα το αποδείξω κιόλας! Όπως ακριβώς έκανε και η ερευνητική ομάδα ΠΖ. Για να μπορέσω να ετοιμάσω και το πέμπτο μέρος της επικής τριλογίας μου. Θα βιντεοσκοπήσω ( σε ...βίντεο παρακαλώ! ) την παραγωγή υδρογόνου από δική μου συσκευή και το βίντεο θα τρέχει παράλληλα με αυτό που έδειξε ο κύριος Ζωγράφος. Το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο θα σταλεί ( πριν ανέβει διαδικτυακά ) σε συγκερκιμένους ανθρώπους για να κινήσουν από τη δικιά τους μεριά κάποια ...νήματα!
Ο κύριος Ζωγράφος από την εκπομπή "Καλημέρα Υδρογόνο" απαντά στα βίντεο μου.  :Smile:  Φυσικά απαντά σε ...ότι μπορεί να απαντήσει προσπαθώντας να μαζέψει τα ασυμάζευτα. Επειδή έχει αρχίσει να με κουράζει η απίστευτη προχειρότητα με την οποία αντιμετωπίζεται το όλο θέμα ( από όλες τις μεριές... ) και επειδή δεν αντέχω να ακούω ( και να διαβάζω ) κορώνες του τύπου "η σωτηρία του πλανήτη" από ένα ...induction heater, ζητώ τη βοήθειά σας!




Έχω δει να πουλιούνται τέτοιες συσκευές στο διαδίκτυο αλλά χρειάζεται Paypal και ...γνωρίζετε όλοι τι σημαίνει αυτό με τα capital controls ( όχι αδύνατο φυσικά... ). Από την άλλη μεριά σκέφτομαι: "γιατί να δώσω τα λεφτά σε κάποιο ξένο και όχι σε κάποιον από εδώ;". Αυτό δεν είναι ρατσιστικό. Άσε που θα πρέπει να περιμένω και ΧΧ μέρες ( μπορεί και μήνες... ). Πρέπει να το έχω σχετικά σύντομα αν θέλω να ...προσφέρω πραγματικά το λιθαράκι μου σε όλο αυτό το ...μπάχαλο. Θέλω να πιστεύω ένα λιθαράκι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση...

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας και εν αναμονή για τις πολύτιμες γνώσεις σας και την ακόμη πολυτιμότερη τεχνική σας σε θέματα ηλεκτρικών - ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών...

Δόκτωρ ( ναι καλά... ) Φριενέρτζι

Υ.Γ
Έχω αναρτήσει και σχετική αγγελία ( http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=85712 )

----------


## leosedf

Ο Spark  ρε παιδιά δεν έφτιαχνε τέτοια? Ας του δώσει ένα του ανθρώπου.

----------


## aristidis540

το θέμα με τα capital control λύθηκε λίγες ήμερες μετά την εφαρμογή τους,εάν θελεις κάτι σου παραγγέλνω(κι'εγω απο θεσσαλονικη είμαι) άλλα μάλλον το θες άμεσα και οχι σε 2 εβδομάδες που θα κάνει...
τι ισχύ?
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...ater+&_sacat=0

----------


## FreeEnergy

Θα το ήθελα όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται... Θα προτιμούσα επίσης να έδεινα τα λεφτά σε κάποιον από Ελλάδα να το φτοιάξει και ας έκανε 2 εβδομάδες να το τελειώσει. Όταν λές ότι λύθηκε το θέμα με τα capital controls; Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω PayPal; Να προσθέσω δηλαδή χρήματα στην κάρτα που είχα δηλωμένη χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βγάλω καινούργια; Αν ναι τότε έχω χάσει πάρα πολλά επισόδεια!
Η ισχύς που θέλω είναι μικρή ακόμη και το 120W που έχει στο ebay ( 8 ευρώ περίπου... ) κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά του. Αλλά πάλι λέω καλύτερα να τα πάρει κάποιος από εδώ αυτά τα λεφτά ή και περισσότερα ακόμη ( σε λογικά πάντα πλαίσια ).

Δόκτωρ ( με πατέντα! ) Φριενέρτζι

Υ.Γ.

Αύριο θα σας εξηγήσω πλήρως γιατί το χρειάζομαι και γιατί υπάρχουν ...καταληκτικές ημερομηνίες  :Smile:

----------


## genesis



----------


## Lykeas

> Δόκτωρ ( με πατέντα! ) Φριενέρτζι
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> 
> Αύριο θα σας εξηγήσω πλήρως γιατί το χρειάζομαι και γιατί υπάρχουν ...καταληκτικές ημερομηνίες



Προχώρα, καν’ το για όλους αυτούς που πιστεύουν στα "ψεύτικα τα λόγια τα μεγάλα"  (Ν. Γκάτσος),
Θα σε ευγνωμονούν. Παιδιά όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει. Έχω πληροφορίες πως και κάποιος άλλος "αγανακτισμένος" κάτι ετοιμάζει. Παρακολουθώ το θέμα, και όταν έχω νεότερα θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## kioan

> Όταν λές ότι λύθηκε το θέμα με τα capital controls; Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω PayPal;



Οι δύο επιλογές που έχεις για αγορές μέσω Paypal, περιγράφονται συνοπτικά σε αυτό το μήνυμα και αναλυτικότερα σε όλη την υπόλοιπη συζήτηση.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους για τις υποδείξεις σχετικά με το Paypal! Όντως έχω χάσει επεισόδια!
Να ευχαριστήσω τον Αριστείδη ( aristidis540 ) για τις πολύ κατατοπιστικές λεπτομέρειες!
Έχω παραγγείλει ήδη ένα 120W induction heater ( I.H. από εδώ και πέρα για συντομία ) 7 ευρώ ( !!! ) από ebay. Δεν χρειάζεται και μεγαλύτερο
Περιμένοντας λοιπόν την άφιξή του να σας πω την γνώμη μου για την "συσκευή παραγωγής υδρογόνου με τη χρήση υψηλών συχνοτήτων".
Έχουμε:



Η συσκευή που βλέπετε παραπάνω παρουσιάζεται σαν μια "εφαρμογή συγκριτικά πρωτότυπης και προηγμένης τεχνολογίας" ( Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών ). Στην εκπομπή που παρουσιάστηκε "15-10-2015 Συσκευή παράγει ενέργεια από το νερό" ( πατήστε να δείτε το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα ) αναφέρεται το εξής: "θέλω να δείξω με αυτό ότι βρήκαμε την ιδιοσυχνότητα του μετάλλου...". Άρα αφού αυτή η συσκευή ...λυώνει ( διασπά κατά τον εφευρέτη ) το μέταλλο έτσι διασπούν και το νερό. Φυσικά και αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι ένα Ι.Η. ! 
Για δείτε όμως στις "14-01-2016 Η αποκάλυψη της εφεύρεσης" δείχνουν τη συσκευή που παράγει υδρογόνο. Γιατί είναι έτσι ...μπανταρισμένη με χαρτοταινία; Μα φυσικά για να μην την ...αντιγράψουν! Ναι! Ναι! Σίγουρα... Ας δούμε ένα συγκεκριμένο καρέ από αυτή τη ...συσκευή:

Μήπως σας θυμίζει κάτι;Μα βέβαια! Είναι το Ι.Η. από την ...διάσπαση του μετάλλου με υψηλές συχνότητες!! Φαίνονται καθαρά οι ψύκτρες και τα MOSFET ( ας βοηθήσουν οι ειδικοί παρακαλώ; ). Δείτε και τη φωτογραφία από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα για τον ...αντιδραστήρα Hellagen Hydro!


Τα κόκκινα γράμματα και το βέλος φυσικά τα έχω βάλει εγώ.
*Συμπέρασμα:*
Έχουμε ένα δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα με νερό και κολλοειδή αργύρου μέσα στον οποίο βρίσκονται δυο κομμάτια μετάλλου. Ο σωλήνας αυτός τοποθετείτε στο πηνίο ενός Ι.Η. Τι ακριβώς γίνεται μετά;* Το inducer επαγωγικα υπερ-θερμένει τα μέταλλα και έτσι γίνεται πυρόλυση του νερού, δημιουργία δηλαδή ΗΗΟ* ( και όχι ...υδροξύ ) το οποίο φυσικά είναι ...εύλεκτο.
Οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με υπερ-υψηλές συχνότητες ( TeraHertz ) και διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού είναι απλά ...παραμύθια. Απορώ πως δεν το κατάλαβε έστω και ένας από τους παρευρισκόμενους!! Η διάσπαση του νερού με πυρόλυση όχι μόνο δεν λύνει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα κανενός, ίσα - ίσα είναι και πολύ δαπανηρή.

Έχω παραγγείλει όπως σας έχω ήδη αναφέρει ένα Ι.Η. και μόλις το παραλάβω θα επαναλάβω το ...πείραμα. Φυσικά και θα πετύχει χωρίς όμως να γνωρίζω καμία ιδιοσυχνότητα νερού και χωρίς να διασπώ μόρια. Θα το βιντεοσκοπήσω και θα το στείλω να το δουν μερικοί φίλοι μου ακόμη παράλληλα με την ...εφεύρεση. Θέλω να είμαι 101% σίγουρος ότι αυτό που βλέπω δεν είναι όντως "η λύση του ενεργειακού προβλήματος του πλανήτη". 'Οταν θα σιγουρευτώ, μαζί και με τους φίλους μου θα αποφασίσουμε για τις περαιτέρω ενέργειές μας. Έχει καταντήσει το λιγότερο γραφικό και εμένα προσωπικά με ενοχλεί. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα ...ενοχληθούν ακόμη περισσότεροι και ίσως ( λεω ίσως... ) και αυτοί που θα έπρεπε να είχαν κινηθεί από την αρχή...

*Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να εξαπατηθείς είναι να υποκρίνεσαι ότι είσαι εξυπνότερος από τους άλλους.*Κομφούκιος, 551-479 π.X., Κινέζος φιλόσοφος

 :Cursing:  Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι  :Cursing:

----------


## Spark

> Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους για τις υποδείξεις σχετικά με το Paypal! Όντως έχω χάσει επεισόδια!
> Να ευχαριστήσω τον Αριστείδη ( aristidis540 ) για τις πολύ κατατοπιστικές λεπτομέρειες!
> Έχω παραγγείλει ήδη ένα 120W induction heater ( I.H. από εδώ και πέρα για συντομία ) 7 ευρώ ( !!! ) από ebay. Δεν χρειάζεται και μεγαλύτερο
> Περιμένοντας λοιπόν την άφιξή του



πιστεύεις πως ο Π.Ζ βγαζει υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο με αυτο το induction heater;;; *θα απογοητευτεις....*
κανένας δεν έκανε χημική ανάλυση των αερίων να δουν την συσταση τους.
σε λεω με βεβαιότητα πως τα αέρια ΗΗΟ δεν κανουν καύση όπως αυτή που δειχνει ο Π.Ζ. καπου έχει κρυμμένο ενα γκαζάκι καιει υγραέριο.
η φλογα ΗΗΟ δεν φαινεται με φώτα, ειναι λεπτή μπλε ως διάφανη, καμμια σχέση με αυτο που παρουσιάζει ο Π.Ζ
το πειραμα με νερό μεσα σε induction heater εχω κανει εγω, το εχω παρουσιάσει εδω ως "επαγωγικός θερμαντήρας".
διαβασε το κατι θα μαθεις, γινεται και ινβερτερ, το έδειξα και αυτό.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω, προσωρινά μέχρι να πάρω το εργαλείο στα χέρια μου. Προσθέτει όμως στο νερό κάτι ...κολλοειδή όπως λέει ο ίδιος. Κολλοειδή που την μια τα αναφέρει σαν ...αργύρου και την άλλη "δεν τα λέμε είναι μυστικό". Σέβομαι απόλυτα τις γνώσεις σου ( είσαι ειδικός, είμαι άσχετος ) στο θέμα αλλά θα ήθελα να κάνω και εγώ τα δικά μου ...πειράματα. 
Η γνώμη σου Spark για την διάσπαση του μετάλλου ποιά είναι; Δεν είναι inducer heater εκείνο; Αν ναι, τότε δεν είναι το ίδιο με την συσκευή ...παραγωγής υδρογόνου; Επίσης με προβλημάτισε πάρα πολύ αυτό που είπες για το χρώμα της φλόγας ΗΗΟ και το έψαξα. Δεν μου φαίνεται για λεπτή μπλε... Συνεχίζω το ψάξιμο...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν θα διαφωνήσω, προσωρινά μέχρι να πάρω το εργαλείο στα χέρια μου. Προσθέτει όμως στο νερό κάτι ...κολλοειδή όπως λέει ο ίδιος. Κολλοειδή που την μια τα αναφέρει σαν ...αργύρου και την άλλη "δεν τα λέμε είναι μυστικό". ;



Τα κομμάτια με "ειδικό κράμα " που ξέρουμε τι ήταν ? μπορεί να ήταν όπως στην σελίδα 6 παρακάτω
http://www.zagorianakos.edu.gr/Files/kef1_oksea.pdf
Και η συσκευή του να λειτουργεί ασχέτως αρχικής ώθησης με IH. Το IH στο πετάει σαν προπέτασμα καπνού.

----------


## leosedf

Απλά έβραζε το νερό και έδειχνε τους ατμούς.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Μετά από μια γρήγορη επικοινωνία που είχα με φίλο ο οποίος είναι γνώστης του θέματος και *χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω* στο ελάχιστο την άποψη του Spark ( αναγνωρίζω ξαναλέω τις γνώσεις του ) ξαναείδα το κομμάτι του βίντεο που παρουσιάζεται η παραγωγή υδρογόνου και είμαι πλέον σίγουρος ότι είναι ενα Ι.Η. Λέει σε κάποιο σημείο ο εφευρέτης: "ακούστε τώρα την ...αντίδραση". Επειδή η ποιότητα του βίντεο δεν είναι και η καλύτερη χρειάζεται λίγο παραπάνω προσοχή και να ανεβάσετε αρκετά την ένταση. Το επίμαχο σημείο είναι εδώ. Ο ήχος που ακούγεται είναι σαν τον ήχο που κάνει ένα μπουκάλι όταν φυσάμε στο στόμιό του



Ο ήχος αυτός παράγεται γιατί έχουμε ένα σωλήνα Rijke ( δείτε εδώ ). Για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς είναι το ηχητικό φαινόμενο ενός σωλήνα Sondhauss ( σωλήνας Rijke κλειστός στο ένα άκρο ) αφού ο δοκιμαστικός σωλήνας είναι κλειστός στον πάτο του. Για να έχουμε ένα τέτοιο σωλήνα χρειαζόμαστε θέρμανση με υψηλές θερμοκρασίες στο κλειστό άκρο του ( βλέπε ΙΗ ).

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

Υ.Γ.

Σωλήνας Rijke σε λειτουργία. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBblqoVKO4w

----------


## leosedf

https://youtu.be/qSfi4j9vsPE?t=24s

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αρχηγού παρόντος ( leosedf ) πάσα αρχή παυσάτω!

----------


## Thansavv

> Μετά από μια γρήγορη επικοινωνία που είχα με φίλο ο οποίος είναι γνώστης του θέματος και *χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω* στο ελάχιστο την άποψη του Spark ( αναγνωρίζω ξαναλέω τις γνώσεις του ) ξαναείδα το κομμάτι του βίντεο που παρουσιάζεται η παραγωγή υδρογόνου και είμαι πλέον σίγουρος ότι είναι ενα Ι.Η. Λέει σε κάποιο σημείο ο εφευρέτης: "ακούστε τώρα την ...αντίδραση". Επειδή η ποιότητα του βίντεο δεν είναι και η καλύτερη χρειάζεται λίγο παραπάνω προσοχή και να ανεβάσετε αρκετά την ένταση. Το επίμαχο σημείο είναι εδώ. Ο ήχος που ακούγεται είναι σαν τον ήχο που κάνει ένα μπουκάλι όταν φυσάμε στο στόμιό του
> 
> 
> 
> Ο ήχος αυτός παράγεται γιατί έχουμε ένα σωλήνα Rijke ( δείτε εδώ ). Για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς είναι το ηχητικό φαινόμενο ενός σωλήνα Sondhauss ( σωλήνας Rijke κλειστός στο ένα άκρο ) αφού ο δοκιμαστικός σωλήνας είναι κλειστός στον πάτο του. Για να έχουμε ένα τέτοιο σωλήνα χρειαζόμαστε θέρμανση με υψηλές θερμοκρασίες στο κλειστό άκρο του ( βλέπε ΙΗ ).
> 
> Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> ...



Δοκτωρά μου σίγουρα είναι IH. Ο ήχος που ακούγεται είναι η συχνότητα που λειτουργεί το IH γύρω στα 10Khz, και όχι η συχνότητα διάσπασης του νερού.
 Μάλλον είναι το ίδιο με αυτό ποω βάζει το ξεράφι μέσα και κοκκινίζει. Την ίδια γνώμη είχα εκφράσει κι εγώ στο post #439. 

Εχθές επέμενε με την απολαβή της κεραίας η οποία κάνει τα 350mW, 200-300W.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Εχθές επέμενε με την απολαβή της κεραίας η οποία κάνει τα 350mW, 200-300W.



Τα 30 dB gain δεν είναι κάτι το παράλογο σε υψηλές συχνότητες, το θέμα όμως είναι πως αυτό που δείχνει στο video όπως έχω ξαναγράψει είναι ένα feed horn στους 3,5 Ghz, το οποίο φυσικά και δεν έχει gain! 
Για να πετύχει τα 30 dB gain στους 3,5 ghz, αφού υποθέτουμε πως αφού χρησιμοποιεί feed horn σε αυτή τη συχνότητα, σε αυτή θα είναι και η ταλάντωση, διαφορετικά δεν θα δουλέψει, θέλει παραβολικό κάτοπτρο με διάμετρο 1 μέτρο.
Δεν το βλέπω κάπου  :Confused1:

----------

CybEng (02-06-16)

----------


## rama

Εμένα δύο πράγματα μου έχουν χτυπήσει στο μάτι: η αντίσταση βραστήρα / κεραία yaggi, και το induction heater / μαγικός σπινθηριστής.

----------


## kioan

> Εμένα δύο πράγματα μου έχουν χτυπήσει στο μάτι: η αντίσταση βραστήρα / κεραία yaggi, και το induction heater / μαγικός σπινθηριστής.



Εμένα κάτι άλλο μου έχει βγάλει το μάτι, δεν το χτύπησε απλά...

Πρόκειται για μια συσκευή που της ρίχνεις για παράδειγμα ένα ποτήρι νερό στην είσοδο, καταναλώνοντας μηδέν (ή σχεδόν μηδέν) ενέργεια το διασπά σε υδρογόνο-οξυγόνο, το οποίο στη συνέχεια καιγόμενο αποδίδει πάρα πολύ ενέργεια ως θερμότητα και ενα ποτήρι νερό, ακριβώς όσο το αρχικό, ως καυσαέρια.

Σας αφήνω για προβληματισμό το τι μπορεί να γίνει αν συνδέσετε με ένα σωλήνα τα συμπυκνωμένα καυσαέρια της εξόδου με την είσοδό της  :W00t: 
Όπως λέει και ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ σε μια από τις εκπομπές: _προσέξτε, δε μιλάω για αεικίνητα και άλλα τέτοια μη μας περάσουν και για απατεώνες_  :Lol:

----------


## manolena

> ...Όπως λέει και ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ σε μια από τις εκπομπές: _προσέξτε, δε μιλάω για αεικίνητα και άλλα τέτοια μη μας περάσουν και για απατεώνες_



Ξανά, αλίμονο...

----------


## navar

τελικά η συσκευή βράζει νερό ... έχει την χρησιμότητα της !!!!

----------

leosedf (02-06-16)

----------


## Lykeas

> τελικά η συσκευή βράζει νερό ... έχει την χρησιμότητα της !!!!



καλόοοοουαχαχαχαχα :hahahha:

----------


## leosedf

Καλά δεν έλεγα να πιούμε ένα τσάι τουλάχιστον?

----------


## Satcom

> Τα 30 dB gain δεν είναι κάτι το παράλογο σε υψηλές συχνότητες, το θέμα όμως είναι πως αυτό που δείχνει στο video όπως έχω ξαναγράψει είναι ένα feed horn στους 3,5 Ghz, το οποίο φυσικά και δεν έχει gain! 
> Για να πετύχει τα 30 dB gain στους 3,5 ghz, αφού υποθέτουμε πως αφού χρησιμοποιεί feed horn σε αυτή τη συχνότητα, σε αυτή θα είναι και η ταλάντωση, διαφορετικά δεν θα δουλέψει, θέλει παραβολικό κάτοπτρο με διάμετρο 1 μέτρο.
> Δεν το βλέπω κάπου




Δηλαδή τώρα ο FreeEnergy πρέπει να διορθώσει το video ''μέρος 3'' ε;

Ρε μήπως είσαι άνθρωπος του Π.Ζ; :Rolleyes: 
*
Περιμένω από 28/5 να πει κάποιος στον  FreeEnergy για το κέρδος των κεραιών αλλά μάλλον διέφυγε της προσοχής όλων εκτός του GiwrgosTH.*

----------


## Thansavv

Επειδή είμαι αδιάβαστος *και* στα RF θέματα, είναι δυνατόν μια κεραία να εκπέμπει με ισχύ 1W και η κεραία λήψης να δίνει περισσότερο από 1W? 
Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχυρίζεται ο ΠΖ?

----------


## kioan

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά, αλλά ο "εφευρέτης" λέει ότι να 'ναι, είτε από άγνοια, είτε από πονηριά.

Αυτό που αυξάνει μια κεραία είναι η ενεργός ισοτροπική ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύς (EIRP Equivalent Isotropically Radiated Power).

Η συνολική ενέργεια που εκπέμπεται, είναι ίση με αυτή που της δίνουμε (μείον φυσικά την εξασθένηση στις γραμμές μεταφοράς κλπ).



Σύμφωνα με τη λογική των όσων μας λέει ο ΠΖ, κάθε φορά που κάποιος κάνει αυτό...
 
...αυξάνεται η ενέργεια των αντιδράσεων σύντηξης στον πυρήνα του Ήλιου  :Lol:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Τα πράγματα είναι απλά, αλλά ο "εφευρέτης" λέει ότι να 'ναι, είτε από άγνοια, είτε από πονηριά.



Τον Πέτρο για άγνοια σε ότι αφορά RF και μάλιστα για κάτι τόσο απλό, δεν μπορώ να τον κατηγορήσω...

----------


## street

εεε φυσικα και δεν θα δουλεψει ρε παιδια η συσκευη , πως να δουλεψει ,  νερο με οζον πρεπει να βαλει μεσα , στο χωριο ετσι το καναμε και  λειτουργουσε   :Tongue2: 


καλα σοβαρα τωρα  ... υπαρχει εκπομπη με ονομα καλημερα υδρογονο ??? !! ομπο !! τι λες ρς παιδι μου  :Unsure:  την εχει σε κανα καναλι στην τηλεοραση το βραδυ να βαζω να βλεπω μεχρι να με παρει ο υπνος ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Να ξεκαθαρίσω μερικά πράγματα για εμένα.
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος - ηλεκτρονικός. Είμαι φυσικός και εργάζομαι σαν καθηγητής στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Πριν 4 χρόνια τελείωσα και το διδακτορικό μου στις μηχανικές ιδιότητες των υλικών και πως μπορούμε να τις βελτιώσουμε. Έχω αναφέρει ότι είμαι άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά - ηλεκτρολογικά παρόλο που μου αρέσουν και θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να ασχοληθώ...Γιατί ξεκίνησα τις αναρτήσεις στο φόρουμ σας; Παρακολούθησα από την αρχή το όλο θέμα με την εν λόγω συσκευή, στέλνοντας μάλιστα και emails στην ένωση φυσικών ελλάδας, ώσπου ένας φίλος ηλεκτρονικός μου έδειξε τις αναρτήσεις σας εδώ.Δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως προσωπικό όφελος από όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία. Ίσα - ίσα δεν θα ήθελα για κανένα λόγω να σταματήσω την "εκτίναξη του πολιτισμού μας 150 χρόνια μπροστά" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια! ). Δεν μπορώ όμως να ανέχομαι τέτοια ....πράγματα ( δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το εκφράσω αυτό χωρίς να βρίσω ), χωρίς την παραμικρή αντίδραση από αυτούς που έπρεπε να αντιδράσουν, από τους ...φυσικούς!

Σχολιάζετε για το πως μια κεραία μπορεί να έχει απολαβή 30 db και δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω σε τίποτα γιατί όντως δεν ήξερα τι είναι αυτή η απολαβή. Να σας υπενθυμίσω όμως κατά λέξη τι ειπώθηκε σε εκείνη την εκπομπή ( και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα απολύτως να παραδεχτώ το λάθος μου ): "Μια κεραία Yagi με απολάβή 12 db σε συνδιασμό με κεραία Horn δημιουργεί απολαβή 25 db και έτσι ενισχύει τα 350mW κάνοντας τα 100-150W διασπώντας το μόριο του νερού". Αυτό από την δικιά σας μεριά, των ηλεκτρολόγων - ηλεκτρονικών, πώς σας φαίνεται; Έτσι για να αρχίσω κι εγώ να μαθαίνω από εσάς. Όπως προανέφερα είναι ένας τομέας που με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ!

(Μαϊμού)Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

----------

kioan (02-06-16), 

manolena (02-06-16)

----------


## Panoss

Αγαπητέ Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι.
Μην χρησιμοποιείς τη λογική για να εξηγήσεις τον ΠΖ, θα κάψεις κάναν εγκέφαλο... :Lol: 
Χρησιμοποίησε μόνο τους κοιλιακούς μύες για να φτιάξεις κάνα συκώτι από το άφθονο γέλιο που προσφέρει ο εν λόγω κύριος.

----------


## Dragonborn

> είναι δυνατόν μια κεραία να εκπέμπει με ισχύ 1W και η κεραία λήψης να δίνει περισσότερο από 1W?



Αν δώσω την πρέπουσα απάντση, ο διαχειριστής θα με κατηγορήσει για πολιτικολογία...

----------


## lepouras

> Αν δώσω την πρέπουσα απάντση, ο διαχειριστής θα με κατηγορήσει για πολιτικολογία...



μέσα από το πλούσιο Ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο που μπορείς να τον χαρακτηρίσεις << λαμογιο, απατεώνα, καραγκιόζη( αν και εδώ προσβάλουμε τον καραγκιόζη) π@π@ρα, μ@λ@κ@, βλαμμένο, ηλίθιο, πράκτορα, βαλτό,..........................>> δεν σου φτάνει? γιατί πρέπει να γίνει κακός ο διαχειριστής?

----------


## leosedf

Καλά ΣΕ λέει! Εμείς δεν έχουμε ψυχή? :Crying:  κλαψ

----------


## FreeEnergy

*Ισχυρόν όντα πράον είναι, όπως οι πλησίον αιδώνται μάλλον ή φοβώνται*( Χίλων ο Λακεδαιμόνιος, 6ος π.Χ. αιών, ένας από τους 7 σοφούς της Αρχ. Ελλάδας )
Μετάφραση: Ο ισχυρός πρέπει να είναι πράος, ώστε περισσότερο να τον ντρέπονται παρά να τον φοβούνται

----------


## Thansavv

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oivGd0AqPdM
Ο ΠΖ ξαναχτυπά! Στο 37' που μαθαίνει ο φυσικός ερευνητής να ανάβει ρεσώ, τελικά τα καταφέρνει? Γιατί νομίζω ότι τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε.
Παρόλα αυτά, μόνο και μόνο από την προσπάθεια παράχθηκε αρκετή ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Μέσα στον κύλινδρο τι μπορεί να έχει? 
Όποιος το βρει κερδίζει σαββατοκύριακο στη "Λίμνη Πλαστήρα".

----------


## FreeEnergy

Νερό του Καματερού;

----------


## leosedf

Peltier element?

Δώσε εισητήρια  :Very Happy:

----------


## leosedf

Αν και το peltier δε βγάζει ούτε για πλάκα αυτά που δείχνει, πιο πιθανόν μπαταρία.

Σε κάθε βίντεο παρουσιάζει ένα τσούρμο διαφορετικές πίπες, σαν τσίρκο. Η κάθε μια διαφορετική.

Με πιάνει εμετός κάθε φορά γμτ.

----------


## Thansavv

> Αν και το peltier δε βγάζει ούτε για πλάκα αυτά που δείχνει, *πιο πιθανόν μπαταρία*.
> 
> Σε κάθε βίντεο παρουσιάζει ένα τσούρμο διαφορετικές πίπες, σαν τσίρκο. Η κάθε μια διαφορετική.
> 
> Με πιάνει εμετός κάθε φορά γμτ.



Σίγουρο το βλέπω. Το κερί ούτε που κατάφερε να το ανάψει. Τα χέρια του έκαψε...

----------


## kioan

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, για εμένα πάντως αυτό το video ήταν αποκαλυπτικό.

Δυναμώστε τα ηχεία, ανοίξτε τα αυτιά σας, βάλτε το video στο 51:05 και απολαύστε:

_"_*5 x 12 = 54*_"_*
*

Θα το γράψω και ολογράφως για να το εμπεδώσουμε: *"πέντε η δώδεκα είναι ... πενήντα και τέσσερα... πενήντα τέσσερα watt"*

Δεν το λέω εγώ, είναι λόγια του εφευρέτη!  :Lol:

----------


## Thansavv

> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, για εμένα πάντως αυτό το video ήταν αποκαλυπτικό.
> 
> Δυναμώστε τα ηχεία, ανοίξτε τα αυτιά σας, βάλτε το video στο 51:05 και απολαύστε:
> *"5 x 12 = 54"
> *Δεν το λέω εγώ, είναι λόγια του εφευρέτη!



Το 60 του φάνηκε πολύ στρογγυλοποιημένο! (Μπανάλ)

----------


## rama

Κάνω μία υπόθεση: Ο μαγικός κύλινδρος περιέχει υγρό άζωτο. Όποιος ξέρει από το φαινόμενο seebeck καταλαβαίνει τι σκέφτηκα. Αν είχε καταφέρει να ανάψει και το κερί, θα είχε καλύτερη απόδοση.

ΥΓ το peltier είναι το αντίθετο του seebeck

----------


## Satcom

> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, για εμένα πάντως αυτό το video ήταν αποκαλυπτικό.
> 
> Δυναμώστε τα ηχεία, ανοίξτε τα αυτιά σας, βάλτε το video στο 51:05 και απολαύστε:_"_*5 x 12 = 54*_"_
> 
> Θα το γράψω και ολογράφως για να το εμπεδώσουμε: *"πέντε η δώδεκα είναι ... πενήντα και τέσσερα... πενήντα τέσσερα watt"*
> 
> Δεν το λέω εγώ, είναι λόγια του εφευρέτη!



Τι να σου πω, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου που έχεις την αντοχή να βλέπεις και βίντεο μιας ώρας!
Εγώ στο ένα λεπτό έφυγα.

----------


## Thansavv

> Κάνω μία υπόθεση: Ο μαγικός κύλινδρος περιέχει υγρό άζωτο. Όποιος ξέρει από το φαινόμενο seebeck καταλαβαίνει τι σκέφτηκα. Αν είχε καταφέρει να ανάψει και το κερί, θα είχε καλύτερη απόδοση.
> 
> ΥΓ το peltier είναι το αντίθετο του seebeck



Αυτό είναι ψύκτρα για επεξεργαστή και λέει ότι κυκλοφορεί στα σωληνάκια φρέον. Άλλα κι άλλα. Δυο τρεις εκπομπές ακόμα προβλέπω και μετά τέρμα. 
Το ίδιο και με το "Ο Πέτρος απαντάει στις απορίες σας." Θα ξεφουσκώσει κι αυτό σύντομα.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Τα 30 dB gain δεν είναι κάτι το παράλογο σε υψηλές συχνότητες, το θέμα όμως είναι πως αυτό που δείχνει στο video όπως έχω ξαναγράψει είναι ένα feed horn στους 3,5 Ghz, το οποίο φυσικά και δεν έχει gain! 
> Για να πετύχει τα 30 dB gain στους 3,5 ghz, αφού υποθέτουμε πως αφού χρησιμοποιεί feed horn σε αυτή τη συχνότητα, σε αυτή θα είναι και η ταλάντωση, διαφορετικά δεν θα δουλέψει, θέλει παραβολικό κάτοπτρο με διάμετρο 1 μέτρο.
> Δεν το βλέπω κάπου



Το θέμα είναι ότι εφ' όσον μιλάει για *κεραία* και όχι για *ενισχυτή*, ακόμα και *3000 db* να έχει το πολύ - πολύ να πάρει τα *349 mW* από τα 350 mW που δίνει.

----------


## kioan

> Τι να σου πω, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου που έχεις την αντοχή να βλέπεις και βίντεο μιας ώρας!



Τρελλός είσαι; Ποτέ δεν τα έχω δει ολόκληρα, δεν παλεύονται. Το προχωράω τυχαία μπροστά για να παρω μια ιδέα και συνήθως αυτό είναι αρκετό για να αλιεύσω κάποιο μαργαριτάρι. Ανά 2-3 προτάσεις του, όλο και κάποια τρανταχτή παπαριά θα πει 
Όποιος το δει ολόκληρο σίγουρα θα βρει κι άλλα διασκεδαστικά αποσπάσματα.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Τα σχόλια στο βίντεο δείτε. πως είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν τόσοι ηλίθιοι?

----------

Dragonborn (03-06-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Συγχωρέστε με που σας το ...χαλάω αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι ...ηλίθιοι. Ξέρω πως αυτό θα θυμώσει τον ΥπερΣυντονιστή ( να και ο υψισυχνος συντονισμός! ΥπερΣυντονισμός στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του forum ! ) αλλά δεν πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν ηλίθιους. Πάντα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ψάχνουν την ελπίδα στα πιο απίθανα μέρη και πράγματα. Όσο μεγαλύτερη η ...απιθανότητα ( άραγε υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη; ) τόσο μεγαλύτερη η ελπίδα. Όταν έχεις χάσει τα περισσότερα ή και τα πάντα τότε η ελπίδα είναι το μόνο που μένει και γίνεται φάρος. Στο πιο σκοτεινό σκοτάδι ακόμη και η τρεμάμενη φλογα ενός κεριού καίει σαν χίλιοι ήλιοι. Δεν φταίνε αυτοί. Αυτοί είναι απλά πιο δεκτικοί. Σε περιόδους κρίσης, οικονομικής και κοινωνικής, όπως αυτής που ζούμε τώρα ( το έχω ξαναγράψει αυτό... ) οι σωτήρες του κόσμου είναι σαν τα μανιτάρια. Ξεφυτρώνουν εκεί που δεν τους σπέρνεις και είναι σχεδόν πάντα ...δηλητηριώδεις! Αντί λοιπόν να τα βάζουμε με τον κάθε κα(η)μένο ασ ασχοληθούμε με τους πραγματικούς ...ενόχους. Το ψάρι πάντα βρωμάει από το κεφάλι...

----------


## leosedf

https://youtu.be/oivGd0AqPdM?t=17m48s από το 17 και μετά πέθανα.
Ποντεσιομετρία (αυτός που μετράει ποτενσιόμετρα?)
στο 19 τα οξείδια του αζώτου μπορούν να προσδιοριστούν έμμεσα ποντεσιομετρικώς....

δηλαδή ξέρω κάτι παιδάκια που διαβάζουν κείμενα (όχι δικά τους) καλύτερα από τον ζωγράφο που τα έγραψε και μόνος του.


Πραγματικά είναι βασανιστήριο να κάτσεις και να το δεις.

----------


## Lykeas

Καληνύχτα υδρογόνο. Ζουλιάριδες, ε... ζουλιάριδες, τον φάγατε τον άνθρωπο, ακόμα και οι "υαλοπίνακές" του κιτρίνισαν για να είναι ασορτί με τον κίτρινο τύπο. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Dragonborn

> Τα σχόλια στο βίντεο δείτε. πως είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν τόσοι ηλίθιοι?



Μου δίνεις τέτοια πάσα και μετά διαμαρτύρεσαι για τα πολιτικά σχόλια !  :Tongue2:

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ποντεσιομετρία (αυτός που μετράει ποτενσιόμετρα?)



Ποτεντιομετρία = μέτρηση τάσης ή δυναμικού (potential).

Όντως υπάρχει στην αναλυτική χημεία μια μέθοδος που λέγεται ποτενσιομετρία. Δίνει ρεύμα σε ένα ηλεκτροχημικό κελί και καταγράφει την τάση, εξ ου και το όνομα. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται για προσδιορισμό οξειδίων του αζώτου. Δείτε εδώ: *http://tinyurl.com/gpdzqxy

*

----------


## Gaou

στο μεταξύ μαλλον βαλτος φαινεται απο τις πετρελαιοβιομηχανίες. δεδομένου ότι σε κάνει και αηδιαζεις με το υδρογονο και τελος και τις σοβαρες προσπάθειες που εχουν γινει απο άλλους χρήστες τις βλέπεις με κακο ματι.

----------


## leosedf

Το υδρογόνο έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι άχρηστος αντικαταστάτης πετρελαίου η ρεύματος.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oivGd0AqPdM
> Ο ΠΖ ξαναχτυπά! Στο 37' που μαθαίνει ο φυσικός ερευνητής να ανάβει ρεσώ, τελικά τα καταφέρνει? Γιατί νομίζω ότι τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε.



Απίστευτος!!!! Μπράβο που το πρόσεξες!
Άνθρωπος που δεν μπορεί να ανάψει ρεσώ θέλει να παράξει ρεύμα από νερό!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

fomalhaut (10-12-18)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Το θέμα είναι ότι εφ' όσον μιλάει για *κεραία* και όχι για *ενισχυτή*, ακόμα και *3000 db* να έχει το πολύ - πολύ να πάρει τα *349 mW* από τα 350 mW που δίνει.



Ναι σωστά, απλά το μεταφράζω σε ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύ, γιατί μάλλον αυτό θέλει να πει ο ποιητής, αλλά το λέει με δικά του λόγια για να καταλαβαίνει και ο λαουτζίκος  :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

τελικά αφού δεν κατάφερε να ανάψει το ρεσώ (που υποτίθεται με αυτό θα έδειχνε την ενεργεία που θα παράξει κλπ κλπ κλπ) η συσκευή δούλεψε. κάτι σαν το μηχανάκι. :hahahha:

----------


## kioan

Κοροϊδεύετε αλλά μια μέρα θα βγάλει και ρεσό με υδρογόνο. Είναι που δεν έχει κάτσει να ασχοληθεί ακόμα 😁

Τελικά αυτό που έδειξε δεν είχε σχέση με υδρογόνο και τον τίτλο της εκπομπής... αλλα δε μαμιέται εφετζίδικο ειναι, δείξτο να ψαρώνουν τα ζώα που μας θαυμάζουν 😛

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gaou

ο ανταγωνισμος του ακατανόμαστου...! ντάξει τους εχει..!

----------

vasilllis (03-06-16)

----------


## Lykeas

Γεια χαρά στην Π.Ζedοπαρέα. παιδιά, ψάρεψα "χοντρό ψάρι", μάλλον κάποιος δημοσιογράφος έκανε έρευνα και βγάζει στη φόρα κάποια "άπλυτα" του Π.Ζ. και Γ.Σ.
καφές, τσιγάρο, αλκοόλ και κάθε είδους διεγερτικά απαγορεύονται κατά την διάρκεια του video, μόνο τσάι. Καλή διασκέδαση. :Shocked: 
http://www.ribandsea.com/waves/2365-...-einai-pseytes

----------

kioan (04-06-16), 

Thansavv (04-06-16)

----------


## kioan

Κάνε επεξεργασία του μηνύματός σου και αν θέλεις βάλε απευθείας το video να ανοίγει εδώ μέσα.


Είναι πολύ καλό για να περάσει απαρατήρητο  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dragonborn

> μάλλον κάποιος δημοσιογράφος έκανε έρευνα και βγάζει στη φόρα κάποια "άπλυτα" του Π.Ζ. και Γ.Σ.



Όταν οι πράκτορες και εγκάθετοι της Νέας Τάξης δεν μπορούν να αντικρούσουν κάτι με επιχειρήματα, καταφεύγουν στην ειρωνία και την γελοιοποίηση.
 :W00t:   :W00t:   :W00t:

----------


## Lykeas

> Κάνε επεξεργασία του μηνύματός σου και αν θέλεις βάλε απευθείας το video να ανοίγει εδώ μέσα.
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι πολύ καλό για να περάσει απαρατήρητο



Καλημέρα φίλε, ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή, ήταν χρήσιμη. Τι έγινε; Πρόλαβες να κρυφτείς στο καταφύγιο;

----------


## Lykeas

> Όταν οι πράκτορες και εγκάθετοι της Νέας Τάξης δεν μπορούν να αντικρούσουν κάτι με επιχειρήματα, καταφεύγουν στην ειρωνία και την γελοιοποίηση.



Γεια χαρά φίλε, με μπέρδεψες, ποιους εννοείς πράκτορες και εγκάθετους της νέας τάξης; Εμένα; Τους Στρατηγούς-Υποστράτηγους; η τον δημοσιογράφο. Σε παρακαλώ, κάνε ποιο κατανοητή την σκέψη σου. Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Πώς λέγεται αυτός που φυτρώνει εκεί που δεν τον σπέρνεις;*

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι
 
*Σήμερα μάλιστα σας έχω και ένα μικρό δωράκι ( ή ...βάσανο, όπως το πάρει κανείς ). Είδα να σχολιάζετε την τελευταία εκπομπή του κυρίου Ζωγράφου και είπα να συνεισφέρω κι εγώ λιγάκι από την μεριά μου. Ορίστε λοιπόν:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8B1TxnpzvI
 
"Χωρίς καύσιμο, χωρίς ενέργεια" και ολίγη από Seebeck effect ανακατωμένα με την γνωστή πλέον επιστημονικολογία ( κοινώς ότι να ναι ).

Δεν θα μπορούσα όμως να μην σχολιάσω και κάτι που ανέφερε ο Spark. Όταν ανέφερα ότι με ένα induction heater υπερθερμένει το νερό και κάνει πυρόλυση ο κύριος Ζωγράφος ο Spark απάντησε ότι αν το δοκιμάσω θα απογοητευτώ. Αυτό με προβλημάτισε πάρα πολύ γιατί είδα ότι ο Spark είναι γνώστης και έχει ασχοληθεί πάρα πολύ με το θέμα. Έχει μάλιστα κάνει και ένα induction heater. Διαβάζοντας τις αναρτήσεις του Spark για αυτό το heater πρόσεξα κάτι πολύ σημαντικό. Ο κύριος Ζωγράφος *προσθέτει στο νερό* *μέταλλο* ενώ ο Spark όχι. Επίσης προσθέτει ( ο εφευρέτης ) και κάτι κολλοειδή, φίλος μου είπε παιζουν μεγάλο ρόλο. Τι πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι γίνεται ( αναθεωρημένη άποψη ): Το induction heater υπερ-θερμαίνει τα *μέταλλα* και αυτά με την σειρά τους κάνουν πυρόλυση του νερού. Για να γίνει πυρόλυση χρειάζονται 2000 - 2500 βαθμοί κελσίου. Δεν μπορεί το induction heater να δημιουργήσει τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες επαγωγικά σε μέταλλα μέσα στο νερό; Πιστεύω πως ναι. Αν συμπεριλάβουμε και τα κολλοειδή αργύρου μαζί τότε ναι έχουμε όλα τα απαραίτητα συστατικά για πυρόληση. Spark περιμένω το induction heater που παρείγγειλα αλλά μέχρι τότε γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις εσύ με το δικό σου να ρίξεις κανα δυο κομμάτια μέταλλο μέσα και να δεις αν γίνεται πυρόλυση; Θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί με την αντοχή διαφόρων καθημερινών υλικών σου προτείνω ( αν ασχοληθείς τελικά... ) τις λεπίδες αυτές: 

SK116.jpg
Stainless steel ότι πρέπει ! Τις χρησιμοποίησε και ο κύριος Ζωγράφος για να δείξει ότι βρήκε την ...ιδιοσυχνότητα του μετάλλου! Έχουν υψηλή αντίσταση και θα βολέψουν μια χαρά!

Περιμένοντας απάντηση από τον Spark...
Περιμένοντας το induction heater...

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

Υ.Γ.

*Το κλειδί για όλα είναι η υπομονή. Έχεις κοτόπουλο όταν κλωσάς το αυγό, όχι όταν σπας το αυγό.*( Arnold H. Glasow, 1905-1998, Αμερικανός γνωμικογράφος )

----------


## Spark

@*Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι*

το induction heater ειναι κυκλωμα που δεν μπορεις να μεταβαλεις με ποτενσιομετρο την συχνότητα λειτουργίας του και εχει πολυ χαμηλη απόδοση
 -όπως μέτρησα κοντά στο 50% μετατροπή της ενεργειας, το υπόλοιπο 50% χάνεται σε θερμότητα επάνω στα μοσφετ/ψυκτρες- ετσι θεωρω πως ειναι ευκολο στην κατασκευή για αρχάριους αλλα όχι αποτελεσματικό.
πολύ καλύτερα κυκλώματα απο το induction heater εχω και δοκιμάζω, που μεταβάλουν την συχνότητα λειτουργίας αλλα και το πλάτος του παλμού.
μα βεβαια και έβαλα εντός του πηνίου μεταλλικό δοχείο με νερό 
*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80818**

*αλλα και αναπτυγμένα συστήματα ηλεκτρόλυσης με υψηλή τάση
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyFiQFhCIdA*
*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82992**

*λοιπον αντε να δουμε τι θα πετυχεις εσυ.
η επιτυχία στην παραγωγη αεριων ΗΗΟ μετριέται σε λίτρα το λεπτό όχι με φουσκαλίτσες.
ο Π.Ζ. δεν παράγει καυσιμα αέρια αρκετά για να ειναι επιτυχημενος, καπου εχει κρυμμένο γκαζάκι.
και τελος εαν θελεις να δεις πραγματική ελευθερη ενέργεια τότε κατασκευασε πηνίο Τέσλα.
αυτοι που δεν εχουν πειραματιστει με πηνίο Τέσλα δεν γνωρίζουν τις δυνατότητες του.

*
*

----------


## FreeEnergy

Φίλτατε Spark

Δεν προσπαθώ να πετύχω τίποτα!

Προσπαθώ να ξεσκεπάσω την απάτη που λέγεται: "παραγωγή υδρογόνου από την διάσπαση του νερού με πολύ υψηλές συχνότητες ( TeraHertz )". Επειδή σαν φυσικός που είμαι δέχομαι ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτή η διάσπαση ( θεωρητικά πάντα ) αλλά όχι με τις συσκευές που μας δείχνει ο κύριος Ζωγράφος προσπαθώ να αποδείξω ότι κάποια απάτη γίνεται με induction heater. 
Όσο για τα πηνία Τέσλα ( και γενικότερα για τον Τέσλα τον ίδιο ) πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα άλλο διαφορετικό κεφάλαιο στην ιστορία της σύγχρονης επιστήμης. Ένα κεφάλαιο που δεν του δώθηκε η πρέπουσα προσοχή αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον κύριο Ζωγράφο και τους απίστευτους ισχυρισμούς του.

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## Thansavv

> @*Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι*
> 
> το induction heater ειναι κυκλωμα που δεν μπορεις να μεταβαλεις με ποτενσιομετρο την συχνότητα λειτουργίας του και εχει πολυ χαμηλη απόδοση
>  -όπως μέτρησα κοντά στο 50% μετατροπή της ενεργειας, το υπόλοιπο 50% χάνεται σε θερμότητα επάνω στα μοσφετ/ψυκτρες- ετσι θεωρω πως ειναι ευκολο στην κατασκευή για αρχάριους αλλα όχι αποτελεσματικό.
> πολύ καλύτερα κυκλώματα απο το induction heater εχω και δοκιμάζω, που μεταβάλουν την συχνότητα λειτουργίας αλλα και το πλάτος του παλμού.
> μα βεβαια και έβαλα εντός του πηνίου μεταλλικό δοχείο με νερό 
> *http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80818**
> 
> *αλλα και αναπτυγμένα συστήματα ηλεκτρόλυσης με υψηλή τάση
> ...



Σπύρο εσύ χρησιμοποιείς δωρεάν-ελεύθερη ενέργεια προερχόμενη από πηνίο tesla? Πως τη χρησιμοποιείς?

----------


## leosedf

Δόκτορα.

Δεν κάνει πυρόλυση απλά ζεσταίνει και βράζει το νερό δεν βάζει τίποτα άλλο. Ατμούς βλέπεις και το υποτιθέμενο υδρογόνο προέρχεται από αλλού.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ειλικρινά σέβομαι τις απόψεις σας πάρα πολύ. Αλλά δεν είμαι μόνος μου σε αυτό! Όπως ο κύριος Ζωγράφος έχει την δική του ( μυστικη παρακαλώ! ) ομάδα των 50+ επιστημόνων, έτσι κι εγώ έχω ακόμη δυο! Έναν ακόμη φυσικό και έναν μαθηματικό. Μη βιαστείτε να σχολιάσετε την ειδικότητα μαθηματικός γιατί η αναλυτική του σκέψη είναι ΤΟ εργαλείο σε πολλά προβλήματα. Γιατί ( ακόμη και τώρα ) επιμένουμε με το induction heater; Έχουμε παρατηρήσει κάτι απλό αλλά συνάμα καθοριστικό στην όλη πορεία αυτής της εφεύρεσης. Ο κύριος Ζωγράφος κυριολεκτικά *δείχνει* σε όλο τον κόσμο το πως λειτουργούν οι συσκευές του. Όταν λέμε δείχνει εννοούμε *κυριολεκτικά* και ας λέει διάφορα για πατέντες και μυστικότητα.
Υπάρχει έστω και ένας σε αυτό το φόρουμ που να μην έχει πειστεί ότι η συσκευή που δείχνει ο κύριος Ζωγράφος για την ...διάσπαση του μετάλλου ( αφού βρήκαν την ιδιοσυχνότητά του ) είναι ένα induction heater; Σβήνουν και τα φώτα για να φανεί το πύρωμα του μετάλλου, "δείτε τις φλόγες" αναφωνεί ο εφευρέτης σαν ένας νέος Αρχιμήδης ( Εύρηκα! ) και *όλα είναι στην φόρα*! Βλέπουμε το κύκλωμα, τα πηνία, τους πυκνωτές! Τα πάντα όλα! Δηλαδή αυτό δεν μπορούν να το αντιγράψουν;
Έρχετε μετά ο εφευρέτης, δείχνει την ίδια ακριβώς συσκευή ( έστω και με το λίγο που άνοιξε την χαρτοταινία φαίνεται ότι είναι η ίδια ) μπανταρισμένη σαν μυστικό και λέει: "δείτε πως παράγεται υδρογόνο". Είναι σαν να λέει: "ορίστε σας δείχνω την ίδια συσκευή αλλά είστε τόσο τυφλοί που δεν το καταλαβαίνετε!" και γελάει από μέσα του! Ή ( ακόμη χειρότερα *ΑΝ* συμβαίνει αυτό ): "παιδιά πληρωθήκατε για να επιβεβαιώσετε κάτι που δεν υπάρχει, παιξτε το έκπληκτοι τώρα να το πιστέψουν τα χαϊβάνια που το βλέπουν από μακριά ακόμη κι αν είδαν χθες το ίδιο ανοιχτό!" και πάλι γελάει από μέσα του.
Υπάρχει έστω και ένας που να μην ...παραξενεύεται με τις τόσες ανακολουθίες από εκπομπή σε εκπομπή; Είναι σαν να λέει κάποιος ( δεν είμαστε σίγουροι αν είναι προσωπικά ο κύριος Ζωγράφος ): "ότι θέλω λέω, όποτε θέλω το αλλάζω, ακόμη και παρουσία επιστημόνων αλλά κανείς δεν με βάζει στη θέση μου". Τόσοι επιστήμονες. Τόσοι δημοσιογράφοι. Τόσοι παρατρεχάμενοι δεξιά κι αριστερά. Κανείς δεν βλέπει τις ...προηγούμενες εκπομπές;
....
Σε συζητήσεις μας για το πως είναι δυαντόν να συνεχίζεται αυτό το τσίρκο, έχουμε καταλήξει σε πολλά και διάφορα σενάρια. Ένα από αυτά είναι το γεγονός ότι ο κύριος Ζωγράφος είναι *ντανταϊστής* ( https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ντανταϊσμός ). Μας δουλεύει όλους ψιλό γαζί και το χαίρεται πάρα πολύ! Μέχρι φυσικά να αρχίσουν να ζητάνε λεφτά οπότε πάει αλλού η ιστορία... 

Για να μην σας κουράζω περισσοτέρο θα σας αφήσω ( προς το παρον! Δεν γλιτώνετε εύκολα από εμένα ) με μια ...απειλή! *Περιμένω να έρθει το induction heater!*
Όπως έλεγε και ο Ντοστογιέφσκι: *Μερικά πράγματα δεν μπορεί κανείς να τα κρίνει, αν δεν τα έχει δοκιμάσει μόνος του.

*ΔόκτωρΦριενέρτζι
Υ.Γ.
*Είκοσι χρόνια από τώρα θα είσαι πιο απογοητευμένος για τα πράγματα  που δεν έκανες παρά για τα πράγματα που έκανες.* (Mark Twain, 1835-1910, Αμερικανός συγγραφέας )

----------


## kioan

> Αν συμπεριλάβουμε και τα κολλοειδή αργύρου μαζί τότε ναι έχουμε όλα τα απαραίτητα συστατικά για πυρόληση. Spark περιμένω το induction heater που παρείγγειλα αλλά μέχρι τότε γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις εσύ με το δικό σου να ρίξεις κανα δυο κομμάτια μέταλλο μέσα και να δεις αν γίνεται πυρόλυση;



Για να πετύχεις θέρμανση σε induction heater, η συχνότητα πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη όσο μικραίνουν οι διαστάσεις των υπό θέρμανση μετάλλων. Για τις συνήθεις εφαρμογές (βιομηχανία, θερμαντικές εστίες κλπ) χρησιμοποιούνται συχνότητες μαγνητικού πεδίου απο μερικά kHz έως μερικές εκατοντάδες kHz.
Αν θέλουμε να θερμάνουμε πολύ μικρά αντικείμενα απαιτούνται ακόμα μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες ώστε να αναπτυχθούν ικανής έντασης ρεύματα eddy μέσα στο υλικό.

Όταν αναφερόμαστε σε κολλοειδή αργύρου έχουμε να κάνουμε με διαστάσεις σωματιδίων κάτω από μικρόμετρο. Για αυτές τις διαστάσεις θα χρειάζονταν (υποθετικά πάντα) συχνότητες αρκετών τάξεων μεγέθους μεγαλύτερες, που δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο είναι δυνατόν να επιτευχθούν πρακτικά.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------

IRF (05-06-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Υποθέσεις εργασίας:

Αν τα κολλοειδή αργύρου απλά αυξάνουν την αγωγιμότητα του νερού; Μήπως έτσι χρειάζεται χαμηλότερη συχνότητα;Τα κομμάτια μετάλλου που μπαίνουν μέσα ( από μια πρώτη οπτική αναγνώριση ) είναι τετράγωνα μικρά με πλευρά 2 εκ. Μπορεί να εξαχθεί ασφαλές συμπέρασμα για τη συχνότητα που χρειάζεται αυτό το μέγεθος;Αν τελικά δεν προσθέτει κολλοειδή αργύρου αλλά κάτι ...άλλο με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεται μικρότερη συχνότητα στο heater; Μπορεί να γίνει αυτό; Τι θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτό το κάτι άλλο;Αν το induction heater δουλεύει πράγματι σε πολύ μεγάλες συχνότητες πόση ενέργεια χρειάζεται ας πούμε για 1 γιγαχερτζ; Μπορεί με 5-12 βόλτ και ένα inverter να έχουμε 1 γιγαχερτζ στο heater;

Καταλαβαίνω ότι η εμμονή μου με το induction heater φαίνεται περίεργη αλλά τελικά μου φαίνεται σαν η πιο ...λογική! Βοηθήστε παρακαλώ με οποιαδήποτε ιδέα έχετε!

*Όταν έχεις εξαλείψει το αδύνατο, αυτό που μένει, όσο απίθανο κι αν είναι, πρέπει να είναι η αλήθεια.*( Σέρλοκ Χολμς )

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

----------


## Dragonborn

Γιούλη Καμπούρη - Περιβαντολόγος. Τα πιάσαμε τα λεφτά μας.

Εγώ γουστάρω την ξανθιά  MILF παριυσιάστρια πάντως, σκέφτομαι να δηλώση συμμετοχή στην εκπομπή, για τα μάτια της μόνο.

----------


## kioan

> ...εαν θελεις να δεις πραγματική ελευθερη ενέργεια τότε κατασκευασε πηνίο Τέσλα.



Τι εννοείς;

----------


## Dragonborn

@kioan, τα ωφέλη των πηνίων Τέσλα είναι μόνο για τους μύστες της σχετικής τεχνολογίας, _αυτοι που δεν εχουν πειραματιστει με πηνίο Τέσλα δεν γνωρίζουν τις δυνατότητες τους_.

----------


## kioan

> @kioan, τα ωφέλη των πηνίων Τέσλα είναι μόνο για τους μύστες της σχετικής τεχνολογίας, _αυτοι που δεν εχουν πειραματιστει με πηνίο Τέσλα δεν γνωρίζουν τις δυνατότητες τους_.

----------

Dragonborn (06-06-16)

----------


## Thansavv

Γεια σας φίλοι μου...
Παρακολουθήσατε μήπως την τελευταία εκπομπή "καλημέρα υδρογόνο" με τον ΠΖ? Μόλις την είδα και ευθύμησα πάλι.
Μας δείχνει ο κύριος εφευρέτης πώς λειτουργεί ένας ηλ. θερμοστάτης. Μόλις ζεστάνει το θερμοστοιχείο (με το κερί), ενεργοποιείται το ρελέ και ανάβουν οι λάμπες!!!(wow). Περίπου στο 50'.
Η εφεύρεση όμως είναι μόνο με ένα καλώδιο (κροκοδειλάκι) συνδεδεμένη με το φορτίο. Πάλι καλά που δε δουλεύει και ασύρματα.
 Δε δείχνει όμως τα καλώδια που έρχονται από αριστερά που είναι συνδεδεμένα (Μήπως, λέω "μήπως" σε μπαταρία 12V? Κρίμα στις προσπάθειες που κάνει για να πείσει κόσμο (τα καταφέρνει όμως).
Θα τον εφάει το άγχος, αλλά τα θέλει και ο κώλος του. Σαν άνθρωπο το σέβομαι αλλά σαν επιστήμονα-εφευρέτη *ΟΧΙ*, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι ούτε αυτός με σέβεται.

Συμπληρώνει ότι είναι θέμα ηθικής. Άμα κάποιος δεν έχει ηθική ούτε ένα led δε θα μπορέσει να ανάψει... Ο ηθικός όμως αυτός εφευρέτης κατάφερε να μου ανάψει πάλι τα λαμπάκια μου  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Το ότι δεν ανάβει τις λάμπες με τη συσκευή που δείχνει ( φαινόμενο Seebeck https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_effect ) είναι πολύ απλό να το καταλάβει κανείς γιατί λέει ότι θερμαίνει μια "επαφή". Φυσικά και θερμαίνοντας μια επαφή μόνο δεν μπορείς να πάρεις 60 W ( 12V 5Α ) όπως δείχνουν τα όργανα... Γιατί δεν δείχνει τι ακριβώς θερμαίνει και το κρατά πίσω από την ψύκτρα; Δεν ασχολήθηκα καν με αυτή την εκπομπή γιατι δεν λέει τίποτα καινούργιο ουσιαστικά... 

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

----------


## leosedf

Τον έχουν κάνει επιστήμονα, έτσι τον αποκαλούν.
Μέσα σε χρόνο 0 έγινε από μπάρμπας εφευρέτης σε επιστήμονας.

----------


## georgegr

Πάμε για Νόμπελ ολοταχώς...  :Tongue2:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τι έχουν κάνει τον κύριο Ζωγράφο γιατί σε τελική ανάλυση είναι ένας καταξιωμένος ηλεκτρολόγος ( ο οποίος από σπόντα ασχολήθηκε και με RF ). Το τεράστιο πρόβλημα είναι ότι ολόκληρη ένωση φυσικών ελλάδας ( οι απολύτως αρμόδιοι δηλαδή να κρίνουν την ...εφεύρεση ) δεν κάνουν τίποτα απολύτως και συμμετέχουν μάλιστα σε εκπομπές που λέγονται τραγελαφικά πράγματα... Του δίνουν και βήμα σε συνέδρια... Φυσικά στο Physics News ήταν Ξένη Δημοσίευση με πολλά ερωτηματικά κάμποσες τελιτσες επίσης, όχι δηλαδή έγκριτη έρευνα ή επιστημονικές απόψεις, κάτι σαν να λέμε πληρωμένη διαφήμιση!

----------


## Lykeas

Γεια χαρά στην παρέα, με βασανίζει από καιρό ένα ερώτημα επι του οποίου δεν μπορώ να δώσω λογική απάντηση. Σε αυτή την συζήτηση για την εφεύρεση του Π.Ζ. συμμετέχουν άνθρωποι με υψηλό δείκτη νοημοσύνης και τεχνικής κατάρτισης. Το ερώτημα αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με τεχνικά επί της εφεύρεσης διότι λίγο πολύ τα έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει. Η ερώτησή μου λοιπόν είναι, τι στο καλό συμβαίνει και μας δείχνει ο εφευρέτης νερουλογεννήτριες και τις πλασάρει για εφευρέσεις, τι στο καλό συμβαίνει και μας δείχνει σανίδες από κοτέτσι σε συνδυασμό με ρόδες ποδηλάτου και μας τις πλασάρει για εφευρέσεις, τι στο καλό συμβαίνει και μας παρουσιάζει τενεκεδένια κουτιά με διακοσμητικά σωληνάκια (συγνώμη Ghz πηνία) ισχυρίζεται πως είναι συσκευή διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού για παραγωγή ενέργειας και δεν κουνιέται φύλλο. Θα προσθέσω σε αυτά μου τα ερωτήματα και την αδράνεια της εεφ και γενικότερα των ειδικών που παρευρίσκονται στις παρουσιάσεις και δεν γρικούν πράμα. Ο εφευρέτης μετά από τόσες αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες να ανάψει ένα κεράκι σε μια από τις εκπομπές καλημέρα υδρογόνο, και σαν καντηλανάφτης, απέτυχε. Ποια είναι τα πραγματικά κίνητρα; Αν έχετε όρεξη ας καταθέσει ο καθένας την άποψή του γιατί εγώ έχω πολύ μπερδευτεί. Προς τι όλο αυτό το τσίρκο; Ποίος ο σκοπός; Βοηθήστε.  :Confused1:

----------


## Lykeas

> Γεια σας φίλοι μου...
> 
> Συμπληρώνει ότι είναι θέμα ηθικής. Άμα κάποιος δεν έχει ηθική ούτε ένα led δε θα μπορέσει να ανάψει... Ο ηθικός όμως αυτός εφευρέτης κατάφερε να μου ανάψει πάλι τα λαμπάκια μου



Εγώ δεν είδα την εκπομπή και έτσι γλίτωσα τα λαμπάκια μου από κάψιμο. :Smile:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι όλο είναι στημένο για να αυξηθεί η "κίνηση" στην ιστοσελίδα w w w.zougla. gr ( επίτηδες δεν το έχω κάνει link ... ). Έχω μελετήσει ( κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά ) όλες τις εκπομπές στις οποίες έχει εμφανιστεί ο κύριος Ζωγράφος. Ο κύριος Τριανταφυλλόπουλος ουκ ολίγες φορές τον κάλυψε ή τον σταμάτησε από το να πει πραγματικά χοντράδες. Άρα λοιπόν ο δημοσιογράφος *γνωρίζει* και συνεχίζει και το προβάλει γιατί η διαδικτυακή πλέον εκπομπή του ( Κίτρινος Τύπος ) είχε πιάσει πάτο από άποψη θέασης. Δεν γνωρίζω γιατί δεν έχει εκπομπή σε κανάλι τηλεόρασης, γνωρίζω όμως ότι στο διαδίκτυο είναι πολύ απλο και πολύ άμμεσο να δεις πόσοι παρακολουθούν την εκπομπή σου. Ο server από τον οποίο προβάλλεις την εκπομπή κρατά στατιστικά και μάλιστα δεν χρειάζεσαι καμιά εταιρεία να τα ...μαγειρέψει ( πιθανόν ) έτσι ώστε να μοιραστεί διαφορετικά η διαφημιστική πίτα. Ξέρεις ότι Χ άτομα σε βλέπουν εκείνη τη στιγμή. Επίσης η διαφήμιση στο διαδίκτυο έχει μοναδική σχέση με το πόσοι επισκέπτονται την σελίδα σου. Αυτό μόνο τίποτα άλλο. Όχι: "να ξέρεις κάναμε μετρήσεις σε 1000 νοικοκυριά και μας βλέπουν 500 άρα το 50%, στατιστικά, μας βλέπει". Στο διαδίκτυο είναι: "έχω 1000 μοναδικές επισκέψεις, 1000 άτομα θα δουν τη διαφήμιση". Προφανώς το zougla.gr ήθελε μια ...τονωτική ένεση...

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

Υ.Γ.
Ότι και να κάνω το w w w.zougla.g r γίνεται ...αυτόματα σύνδεσμος! Θα βάλω μερικά κενά ανάμεσα...

----------


## Lykeas

> Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι όλο είναι στημένο για να αυξηθεί η "κίνηση" στην ιστοσελίδα w w w.zougla. gr ( επίτηδες δεν το έχω κάνει link ... ). Έχω μελετήσει ( κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά ) όλες τις εκπομπές στις οποίες έχει εμφανιστεί ο κύριος Ζωγράφος. Ο κύριος Τριανταφυλλόπουλος ουκ ολίγες φορές τον κάλυψε ή τον σταμάτησε από το να πει πραγματικά χοντράδες. Άρα λοιπόν ο δημοσιογράφος *γνωρίζει* και συνεχίζει και το προβάλει γιατί η διαδικτυακή πλέον εκπομπή του ( Κίτρινος Τύπος ) είχε πιάσει πάτο από άποψη θέασης. Δεν γνωρίζω γιατί δεν έχει εκπομπή σε κανάλι τηλεόρασης, γνωρίζω όμως ότι στο διαδίκτυο είναι πολύ απλο και πολύ άμμεσο να δεις πόσοι παρακολουθούν την εκπομπή σου. Ο server από τον οποίο προβάλλεις την εκπομπή κρατά στατιστικά και μάλιστα δεν χρειάζεσαι καμιά εταιρεία να τα ...μαγειρέψει ( πιθανόν ) έτσι ώστε να μοιραστεί διαφορετικά η διαφημιστική πίτα. Ξέρεις ότι Χ άτομα σε βλέπουν εκείνη τη στιγμή. Επίσης η διαφήμιση στο διαδίκτυο έχει μοναδική σχέση με το πόσοι επισκέπτονται την σελίδα σου. Αυτό μόνο τίποτα άλλο. Όχι: "να ξέρεις κάναμε μετρήσεις σε 1000 νοικοκυριά και μας βλέπουν 500 άρα το 50%, στατιστικά, μας βλέπει". Στο διαδίκτυο είναι: "έχω 1000 μοναδικές επισκέψεις, 1000 άτομα θα δουν τη διαφήμιση". Προφανώς το zougla.gr ήθελε μια ...τονωτική ένεση...
> 
> Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Ότι και να κάνω το w w w.zougla.g r γίνεται ...αυτόματα σύνδεσμος! Θα βάλω μερικά κενά ανάμεσα...



Για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα με τη σειρά. Πρώτο, αύξηση του traffic του καναλιού, συμφωνώ, δεύτερο ο δημοσιογράφος γνωρίζει την φούσκα, συμφωνώ, σε αυτές τις απαντήσεις συμφωνώ απολύτως.
Τώρα έχουμε, τον εφευρέτη, τι στο καλό επιδιώκει. Την εφεύρεση, τι στο καλό δείχνει και την πιστεύουν έτσι και τον επιστημονικό κόσμο, τι στο καλό περιμένει για να πάρει θέση. Είναι και αυτοί στο κόλπο;

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ από την αρχή... Για τον απλο κόσμο ( πως δηλαδή το πίστεψαν ) είναι απλη ( πάντα κατά την άποψη μου ) η απάντηση: *Σε εποχές οικονομικής και κοινωνικής μιζέριας ένα μεγάλο μέρος του κόσμου πιστεύει πολύ εύκολα ότι είναι πιθανή διέξοδος από την ανέχεια.* Φυσικά ένα μεγάλο μέρος αυτών θα πίστευαν οτιδήποτε ...οποιαδήποτε εποχή αλλά το παραβλέπουμε αυτό. Η ένωση φυσικών από την άλλη πρέπει να ελεγχθεί! Έχουν άμεση εμπλοκή και πρέπει να λογοδοτήσουν πως στο καλό τους ...ξέφυγε κάτι τέτοιο. Είναι το λιγότερο ...ύποπτο! Δεν θα αναφέρω τίποτα περισσότερο γιατί είμαι κι εγώ μέλος...

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

----------

kioan (09-06-16)

----------


## Lykeas

> Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ από την αρχή... Για τον απλο κόσμο ( πως δηλαδή το πίστεψαν ) είναι απλη ( πάντα κατά την άποψη μου ) η απάντηση: *Σε εποχές οικονομικής και κοινωνικής μιζέριας ένα μεγάλο μέρος του κόσμου πιστεύει πολύ εύκολα ότι είναι πιθανή διέξοδος από την ανέχεια.* Φυσικά ένα μεγάλο μέρος αυτών θα πίστευαν οτιδήποτε ...οποιαδήποτε εποχή αλλά το παραβλέπουμε αυτό. Η ένωση φυσικών από την άλλη πρέπει να ελεγχθεί! Έχουν άμεση εμπλοκή και πρέπει να λογοδοτήσουν πως στο καλό τους ...ξέφυγε κάτι τέτοιο. Είναι το λιγότερο ...ύποπτο! Δεν θα αναφέρω τίποτα περισσότερο γιατί είμαι κι εγώ μέλος...
> 
> Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι



Σαν μέλος τότε έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να θέτεις ερωτήσεις, π.χ. είναι εν γνώσει του προέδρου της εεφ για τα δυο έγγραφα με σφραγίδα της εεφ με το όνομά του φαρδύ πλατύ στο τέλος της σελίδας και με διαφορετικές υπογραφές; Αν ναι, τι έκανε για να αποκαταστήσει την αλήθεια;

----------

kioan (09-06-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Έχω επικοινωνήσει με την γραμματεία της ένωσης φυσικών με τους εξής τρόπους:
Τρείς φορές τηλεφωνικά.Πέντε φορές με ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο.Έχω στείλει και χειρόγραφη συστημένη επιστολή.

Επειδή κατάλαβα ότι τα τηλεφωνήματα θα τα αρνηθούν και το να αποδείξεις ότι όντως πηρες τηλέφωνο και είπες αυτά που είπες είναι ...λιγάκι δύσκολο ( εκτός κι αν μαγνητοφωνείς τις συνομιλίες και αυτό απαγορεύεται δια νόμου εκτός κι αν το αναφέρεις στον άλλο, αλλά τότε δεν θα σου μιλήσουν... ). Το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο κι αυτό μπορούν να το αρνηθούν ( παρόλλο που μπορεί να είναι αποδεικτικό στοιχείο σε ένα δικαστήριο ) με την έννοια του "να ξέρεις δεν τα πολύ-ελέγχουμε τα emails... Είχαμε και πολλά εκείνο τον καιρό". Τη συστημένη επιστολή όμως δεν μπορούν με τίποτα να την αρνηθούν. Απλά περιμένω να δω τι θα κάνουν... Έχουν αργήσει να απαντήσουν σε όλα βασικά ( δυο μήνες... ) αλλά έχω υπομονή θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμη, μέχρι να έρθει το induction heater που έχω παραγγείλει...

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

----------


## Lykeas

> Έχω επικοινωνήσει με την γραμματεία της ένωσης φυσικών με τους εξής τρόπους:
> Τρείς φορές τηλεφωνικά.Πέντε φορές με ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο.Έχω στείλει και χειρόγραφη συστημένη επιστολή.
> 
> Επειδή κατάλαβα ότι τα τηλεφωνήματα θα τα αρνηθούν και το να αποδείξεις ότι όντως πηρες τηλέφωνο και είπες αυτά που είπες είναι ...λιγάκι δύσκολο ( εκτός κι αν μαγνητοφωνείς τις συνομιλίες και αυτό απαγορεύεται δια νόμου εκτός κι αν το αναφέρεις στον άλλο, αλλά τότε δεν θα σου μιλήσουν... ). Το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο κι αυτό μπορούν να το αρνηθούν ( παρόλλο που μπορεί να είναι αποδεικτικό στοιχείο σε ένα δικαστήριο ) με την έννοια του "να ξέρεις δεν τα πολύ-ελέγχουμε τα emails... Είχαμε και πολλά εκείνο τον καιρό". Τη συστημένη επιστολή όμως δεν μπορούν με τίποτα να την αρνηθούν. Απλά περιμένω να δω τι θα κάνουν... Έχουν αργήσει να απαντήσουν σε όλα βασικά ( δυο μήνες... ) αλλά έχω υπομονή θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμη, μέχρι να έρθει το induction heater που έχω παραγγείλει...
> 
> Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι



Σε ευχαριστώ Dr. Frienergy, που μπήκες στον κόπο να απαντήσεις σε κάποιες μου απορίες. Θα κοιμηθώ ποιο ανάλαφρα το βράδυ από τις "πονηρές" σκέψεις που με βασάνιζαν. Δυο μήνες ε... μπορεί να περιμένουν την παγκόσμια πατέντα, σα δεν ντρεπόμαστε.

----------


## FreeEnergy

*ΑΝΤΙ ΠΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ

Αυτός που έχει εξαπατηθεί δύο φορές από τον ίδιο άνθρωπο, είναι συνεργός στην απάτη.*( Thomas Fuller, 1608-1661, Άγγλος στοχαστής )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow_InLrJ8xg


Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Lykeas και στην ( εύλογη μπορώ να πω ) απόρία του: *Τι κάνει η ένωση φυσικών ελλάδας για αυτό το θέμα;*

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλη την κοινότητα εδώ γιατί σαν γνώστες του θέματος θα μπορέσουν να λύσουν κάποιες νέες απορίες ( τεχνικής φύσης ).

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

Υ.Γ.
Έχει καταντήσει γραφική η πρόσπαθεια του εφευρέτη να πείσει γενικώς τον κόσμο. Άραγε για ποιό πράγμα προσπαθεί να μας πείσει τώρα; Θυμάται ο ίδιος από που ξεκίνησαν όλα ή μπήκε σε ένα τρενάκι του λούνα παρκ που τρέχει σαν τρελό κι όπου μας βγάλει; Τρενάκι του λούνα παρκ με βούλα της ένωσης φυσικών ελλάδας.... Αυτά είναι!

----------

Thansavv (10-06-16)

----------


## Lykeas

> *ΑΝΤΙ ΠΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ
> 
> Αυτός που έχει εξαπατηθεί δύο φορές από τον ίδιο άνθρωπο, είναι συνεργός στην απάτη.*( Thomas Fuller, 1608-1661, Άγγλος στοχαστής )
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow_InLrJ8xg
> 
> 
> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Lykeas και στην ( εύλογη μπορώ να πω ) απόρία του: *Τι κάνει η ένωση φυσικών ελλάδας για αυτό το θέμα;*
> 
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και την κουβέντα, όμως πάνω που έλεγα να και ένας άνθρωπος που απάντησε σε κάποιες απορίες μου¦ ξανά μπερδεύτηκα. 
Οι απορίες που εξέφρασα σε πρόσφατο σχόλιό μου, ταιριάζουν γάντι και εδώ, για αυτό τις επαναλαμβάνω αυτούσιες. 
*(Για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα με τη σειρά. Πρώτο, αύξηση του* *traffic** του καναλιού, συμφωνώ, δεύτερο ο δημοσιογράφος γνωρίζει την φούσκα, συμφωνώ, σε αυτές τις απαντήσεις συμφωνώ απολύτως.*
*Τώρα έχουμε, τον εφευρέτη, τι στο καλό επιδιώκει. Την εφεύρεση, τι στο καλό δείχνει και την πιστεύουν έτσι και τον επιστημονικό κόσμο, τι στο καλό περιμένει για να πάρει θέση.* *Είναι και αυτοί στο κόλπο**)**;*
Καλημέρα σου φίλε, μη σταματάς, κυρίως για τους (καλοπροαίρετα) αφελείς που αγοράζουν ελπίδα όσο-όσο.

----------


## Thansavv

> *ΑΝΤΙ ΠΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ
> 
> Αυτός που έχει εξαπατηθεί δύο φορές από τον ίδιο άνθρωπο, είναι συνεργός στην απάτη.*( Thomas Fuller, 1608-1661, Άγγλος στοχαστής )
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow_InLrJ8xg
> 
> 
> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Lykeas και στην ( εύλογη μπορώ να πω ) απόρία του: *Τι κάνει η ένωση φυσικών ελλάδας για αυτό το θέμα;*
> 
> ...



Ναι, βρήκε στο συρτάρι του ο κύριος ξεχασμένο γραφένιο, και είπε να φτιάξει ένα υπερπυκνωτή. Τι μ@λ@κίες μας λέει!!! Ένα ρεσώ δεν μπόρεσε να ανάψει και θέλει να μας πείσει ότι έφτιαξε υπερπυκνωτή από γραφένιο. Και άμα συνδέσεις 4 μαζί βλέπεις και τηλεόραση. Οι ψευτιές του έχουν καταντήσει αηδία. Αλλά πρέπει βλέπεις να διαφημίσουν το 
*Επιμορφωτικό Σεμινάριο Διάρκειας 50 Ωρών*
* με Θέμα :*
* Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας
*στο οποίο θα παρευρεθεί και ο κάτοχος του Νομπελ (μελλοντικός) ΠΖ.
 Από τότε που ξεκίνησε η εκπομπή δεν δείξανε τίποτα σχετικά με τη "μεγάλη εφεύρεση". Πολύ μπλα μπλα, μέχρι να ξεφουσκώσει το θέμα εντελώς. *Masturbation goes cloud...*

----------


## FreeEnergy

Όπως και στο βίντεο έτσι κι εδώ, θα ξεκινήσω απολογητικά. Όχι δεν απολογούμε για τα πιστεύω μου αλλά για τους λόγους που έκανα το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος όλων όσων πιστεύουν στην εφεύρεση θα μου επιτεθεί σχολιάζοντας πως αυτό είναι προσωπική επίθεση στον εφευρέτη και όλα τα συναφή...

Με μια σειρά λοιπόν:*
Έχω πρόβλημα με την επιστημονική κοινότητα ( Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών ) γιατί δεν έχει πάρει ξεκάθαρη θέση μέχρι τώρα.

*Δεν έχουν αποδεχτεί δημόσια αλλά ούτε και έχουν απορίψει τίποτα ! Ότι κι αν ...υποθέσετε περί προσωπικής επίθεσης στο άτομο του κυρίου Ζωγράφου ή οποιοδήποτε άλλου ατόμου της "ερευνητικής ομάδας ΠΖ" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) είναι εκ' του πονηρού για να αποπροσανατολήσει από το επίμαχο θέμα της εμπλοκής επιστημόνων στην υπόθεση.
Το βίντεο που θα δείτε το είχα κάνει πρώτο αλλά το κράτησα γιατί δεν ασχολείται άμεσα με το θέμα της εφεύρεσης. Δείχνει όμως την μη επέμβαση της ένωσης ελληνών φυσικών σε ένα πολύ κρίσιμο σημείο... Αφού και το αφεντικό ( βλέπε *leosef* ) είπε "προχώρα μη μασας", χωρίς άλλη καθυστέρηση σας το παρουσιάζω:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9wNWObc4ys

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

Υ.Γ.
Όταν αναφέρω την ομάδα του κυρίου Ζωγράφου βάζω εισαγωγικά και αναφέρω ( όχι με δικά μου λόγια ). Πιστεύω πλέον ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ομάδα. Αν υπάρχει ας μας πουν τουλάχιστον ενα δυο ονόματα...

----------

CybEng (11-06-16)

----------


## genesis

Η συγκεκριμένη σκηνή όπου γίνεται συζήτησης για το ξύλο που καίγεται και το βάρος του που μετατράπηκε σε ενέργεια (κατά τον Ζωγράφο), είναι χαρακτηριστική για να καταλάβουμε πως οι "διοργανωτές" των εκπομπών έχουν το πάνω χέρι σε σχέση με τους "προσκεκλημένους".

Η αντίδραση του Θεοφίλου* (ο οποίος μάλλον δεν προσκλήθηκε ξανά από τότε - διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) είναι αυθόρμητη και ο Κατσαρός μάλλον δεν θα επενέβαινε καθόλου αν δεν αντιδρούσε πρώτα ο Θεοφίλου.
Αν και το θέμα είναι όντως απλό και γνωστό και ο Ζωγράφος λέει καταφανέστατα αρλούμπες, η συζήτηση γίνεται για αρκετή ώρα (ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να σηκωθούν να φύγουν τουλάχιστον όσοι έχουν επιστημονική ιδιότητα) και μάλιστα ο Ζωγράφος "προστατεύεται" όχι μόνο από τον δημοσιογράφο αλλά και από τον Φιλντίση.
Το αποτέλεσμα όμως που έχει σημασία είναι ότι όσοι είδαν την εκπομπή και δεν έχουν ειδικές γνώσεις στο θέμα, έμειναν με την εντύπωση ότι ο "φωτισμένος εφευρέτης" βάλλεται από το "επιστημονικό κατεστημένο".

Μην ψάχνετε για αντιδράσεις στις εκπομπές. Είναι δύσκολο εκεί.
Αντίθετα, αυτά που γίνονται εκτός εκπομπών από την ΕΦ είναι πράγματι ανεξήγητα.
Γιατί τόση αβάντα σε κάτι τόσο προφανές άραγε?

(*) Ο Θεοφίλου ήταν προσκεκλημένος και σε αρκετές εκπομπές του Χαρδαβέλα όταν ασχολούνταν με τα UFO κλπ. (παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω περάσει πολλά ευχάριστα Σαββατόβραδα με αυτές τις εκπομπές, καλύτερα και από ελληνικές ταινίες...), όπου του χάλαγε συχνά την μανέστρα γιατί είχε την τάση να μην "μπαίνει στο νόημα της εκπομπής" όντας προσκολλημένος σε αυτό που του υπαγόρευε η επιστημονική του ιδιότητα.

----------


## Dragonborn

Δεν έχουν όλοι οι επιστήμονες την ικανότητα να προβάλλουν τις απόψεις τους πειστικά σε δημόσιες "λαϊκές" συζητήσεις, δεν επιλέγονται ούτε εξελίσσονται επαγγελματικά με βάση αυτήν την ικανότητα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν έχουν όλοι οι επιστήμονες την ικανότητα να προβάλλουν τις απόψεις τους πειστικά σε δημόσιες "λαϊκές" συζητήσεις, δεν επιλέγονται ούτε εξελίσσονται επαγγελματικά με βάση αυτήν την ικανότητα.



Μήπως μπορείς σε παρακαλώ πολύ να εξηγήσεις για ποιούς επιστήμονες μιλάς; "Λαϊκές" συζητήσεις να δεχτώ ότι είναι οι εκπομπές σε διαδικτυακό κανάλι και όχι τα σεμινάρια της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών έτσι;
Μου έχουν μάθει επίσης να μην παίρνω μέρος σε συζητήσεις ( "λαϊκές" ή άλλες... ) αν δεν έχω να πω τίποτα ή αν δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα. Αν δεν έχω να πω τίποτα κακώς με καλέσανε είμαι αναρμόδιος και αν δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα κακώς πήγα, τι κάνω δηλαδή, τη γλάστρα ή προσφέρω ...κύρος στη συζήτηση και μόνο με την παρουσία μου;
Δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω να γράφω ...αερολογίες ( ναι τέτοιες είναι και συγγνώμη που πήρα φόρα ) μέχρι να απαντήσεις για ποιους επιστήμονες μιλάμε...

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι

----------


## Lykeas

> Όπως και στο βίντεο έτσι κι εδώ, θα ξεκινήσω απολογητικά. Όχι δεν απολογούμε για τα πιστεύω μου αλλά για τους λόγους που έκανα το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος όλων όσων πιστεύουν στην εφεύρεση θα μου επιτεθεί σχολιάζοντας πως αυτό είναι προσωπική επίθεση στον εφευρέτη και όλα τα συναφή...
> 
> Με μια σειρά λοιπόν:*
> Έχω πρόβλημα με την επιστημονική κοινότητα ( Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών ) γιατί δεν έχει πάρει ξεκάθαρη θέση μέχρι τώρα.
> 
> *Δεν έχουν αποδεχτεί δημόσια αλλά ούτε και έχουν απορίψει τίποτα ! Ότι κι αν ...υποθέσετε περί προσωπικής επίθεσης στο άτομο του κυρίου Ζωγράφου ή οποιοδήποτε άλλου ατόμου της "ερευνητικής ομάδας ΠΖ" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) είναι εκ' του πονηρού για να αποπροσανατολήσει από το επίμαχο θέμα της εμπλοκής επιστημόνων στην υπόθεση.
> Το βίντεο που θα δείτε το είχα κάνει πρώτο αλλά το κράτησα γιατί δεν ασχολείται άμεσα με το θέμα της εφεύρεσης. Δείχνει όμως την μη επέμβαση της ένωσης ελληνών φυσικών σε ένα πολύ κρίσιμο σημείο... Αφού και το αφεντικό ( βλέπε *leosef* ) είπε "προχώρα μη μασας", χωρίς άλλη καθυστέρηση σας το παρουσιάζω:
> 
> 
> ...



Συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σου. Σου στέλνω αυτό το έγγραφο για να εμπλουτίσεις (μου επιτρέπεται ο ενικός) την συλλογή σου όσον αφορά τους τίτλους σπουδών του «ηλεκτρονικού μηχανικού με σπουδές στις φυσικές επιστήμες»     

1-b4d6376fb3.jpg

----------


## Dragonborn

> Μου έχουν μάθει επίσης να μην παίρνω μέρος σε συζητήσεις ( "λαϊκές" ή άλλες... ) αν δεν έχω να πω τίποτα ή αν δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα.



Ποιός στο έχει μάθει, πως και πότε Μήπως κατέληξες στην (ορθή) αυτή προσέγγιση μόνος σου; 





> Αν δεν έχω να πω τίποτα κακώς με καλέσανε είμαι αναρμόδιος και αν δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα κακώς πήγα, τι κάνω δηλαδή, τη γλάστρα ή προσφέρω ...κύρος στη συζήτηση και μόνο με την παρουσία μου;



Ο πειρασμός για μια δόση προβολής είναι μεγάλος, και το αξιοποιούν δεόντως οι παραγωγοί των σχετικών εκπομπών. Στατιστικά όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί που του αρέσει η προβολή, ανεξάρτητα από τα λοιπά επαγγελματικά προσόντα του. Ειδικά ο Κατσαρός πάσχει από το σύνδρομο Parsley και είναι τακτικός θαμώνας στα τηλεοπτικά παράθυρα.

----------


## georgegr

Τελικά τελείως πεζή προσέγγιση σε ένα τόσο καυτό θέμα...   :Biggrin:

----------


## Dragonborn

Αύριο ο ΠΖ θα έχει *εκλεκτούς καλεσμένους*: τον Ολυμπιονίκη Βλάσση Μάρα και τον Δρ. Νομικής επιστήμης του Πανεπιστημίου της Κολωνίας, δικηγόρο Γιάννη Σπηλιόπουλο. Μείνετε συντονισμένοι!

----------


## FreeEnergy

Φυσικά και θα μείνουμε συντονισμένοι! Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κι αλλιώς; Οι εκπομπές αυτές ήταν ( και θέλω να πιστεύω θα συνεχίσουν να είναι ) μια όαση δροσιάς στην άγρια έρημο της μίζερης καθημερινότητας.

*Η πιο χαμένη από όλες τις μέρες είναι εκείνη που δεν γελάσαμε.*( Nicolas Chamfort, 1740-1794, Γάλλος συγγραφέας )

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αύριο ο ΠΖ θα έχει *εκλεκτούς καλεσμένους*: τον Ολυμπιονίκη Βλάσση Μάρα και τον Δρ. Νομικής επιστήμης του Πανεπιστημίου της Κολωνίας, δικηγόρο Γιάννη Σπηλιόπουλο. Μείνετε συντονισμένοι!



Ο Μάρας σαν τι πάει εκεί? 
Ο άλλος δεν είναι συνεταίρος του? Τι σόι καλεσμένος είναι?

----------


## lepouras

> Ο Μάρας σαν τι πάει εκεί? 
> Ο άλλος δεν είναι συνεταίρος του? Τι σόι καλεσμένος είναι?



οι ερωτήσεις είναι ρητορικές ή αναζητούν και απάντηση? :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Γεμίζει τα κενά να φαίνεται γεμάτο το τραπέζι  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

> Ο Μάρας σαν τι πάει εκεί?



Ο μαϊντανός είναι διετές, ιθαγενές φυτό που ανήκει στο γένος Πετροσέλινον της οικογένειας των Απιίδων. Καλλιεργείται στις εύκρατες περιοχές για τα φύλλα του που χρησιμοποιούνται στη μαγειρική και σε διάφορες σαλάτες. Ήταν γνωστός στους αρχαίους Έλληνες που τον χρησιμοποιούσαν ως αρωματικό βότανο αλλά και ως φάρμακο σε διάφορες παθήσεις.

----------


## Lykeas

Γεια χαρά στην παρέα. Μια και αναφερθήκατε στον συνέταιρο του Π.Ζ. τον Γ.Σ.  μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να επικοινωνήσει μαζί του στην εκπομπή και να τον ρωτήσει τι έγινε με την υπόσχεσή του (προφανώς μετά από συγκατάθεση του Π.Ζ.) να δώσει στους φίλους και υποστηριχτές τμηματικά ο Π.Ζ. τα σχέδια της συσκευής και μάλιστα σε λίγες ημέρες. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η υπόσχεση αυτή δόθηκε στην δημοσιότητα μέσω ανοιχτής επιστολής του Γ.Σ. τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο. Βρε μπας και κάποιος από εσάς έχει τα σχέδια και μας το αποκρύπτει; :Laugh: 

http://www.hellagen.gr/2016/02/blog-post_28.html

----------


## leosedf

Περιμένω να δω κανένα παπαροσχέδιο έχει να πέσει κράξιμο αβέρτα.

----------


## Lykeas

> Περιμένω να δω κανένα παπαροσχέδιο έχει να πέσει κράξιμο αβέρτα.



Να είσαι καλά, άκου παπαροσχέδιο, χαχαχα, με έκανες και γέλασα. Είναι εντυπωσιακό με τι ευκολία μοιράζουν υποσχέσεις και δεσμεύσεις με τις ευλογίες μάλιστα της εεφ.
 :hahahha:

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ο Μάρας σαν τι πάει εκεί?



Μα... φυσικά σαν Ολυμπιονίκης, επομένως _de facto_ αυθεντία (αγγλιστί parsley) σε κάθε τεχνολογικό θέμα.  :Tongue:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Μα... φυσικά σαν Ολυμπιονίκης, επομένως _de facto_ αυθεντία (αγγλιστί parsley) σε κάθε τεχνολογικό θέμα.



Δεν φτάνει που ο ΠΖ ξεφτίλισε τελείως τον εαυτό του, ξεφτιλίζει και τους άλλους  :Sad:

----------


## kioan

> Δεν φτάνει που ο ΠΖ ξεφτίλισε τελείως τον εαυτό του, ξεφτιλίζει και τους άλλους



Κανέναν δεν ξεφτιλίζει ο ΠΖ, ο καθένας ξεφτιλίζεται μόνος του με το να εμφανίζεται δίπλα σε έναν τσαρλατάνο (βλέπε πχ ΕΕΦ, Μάρας κλπ)

----------


## Fire Doger

Απορία:
Ξέρει κανείς πως προκύπτει να χάνετε απειροελάχιστη μάζα κατά την καύση και γιατί?
Εγώ νόμιζα παραμένει η ίδια

----------


## nestoras

> Απορία:
> Ξέρει κανείς πως προκύπτει να χάνετε απειροελάχιστη μάζα κατά την καύση και γιατί?
> Εγώ νόμιζα παραμένει η ίδια



Αρχή του Λαβουαζιέ...

Ποια Στικούδη.... Ποια αρχή...

Επειδή το να καταρρίψεις μόνο το 2ο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο ήταν mainstream...

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ξέρει κανείς πως προκύπτει να χάνετε απειροελάχιστη μάζα κατά την καύση και γιατί?



Υπάρχει μια σχετική θεωρία σύμφωνα με την οποία κατά την καύση μιας ουσίας αποβάλλεται το "φλογιστόν". Περισσότερα στην Wikipedia: *Phlogiston theory*. Στις μέρες μας η θεωρία αυτή δεν θεωρείται mainstream αλλά νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει κουτί με τις υπόλοιπες ανακαλύψεις του κ. Ζωγράφου.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Είναι δύσκολο με την κλασική φυσική να ορίσεις τι πραγματικά είναι ύλη. Για παράδειγμα: Η μετατροπή ενός ηλεκτρονίου ( ύλη ) σε ένα φωτόνιο ( ενέργεια ) δεν είναι πάντα ισοδύναμη ( εξαρτάται από την ταχύτητα ). Άρα κάτι ...χάνεται. Στην πραγματικότητα αυτό το "κάτι χάνεται" είναι η αδυναμία της κλασικής φυσικής να ορίσει την έννοια της ύλης και το τι ακριβώς γίνεται όταν μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια. "Τα πάντα ρει" όπως έλεγε ο Ηράκλειτος και ίσως η κβαντική και γενικότερα μια άλλη νέα θεωρία να μας δώσει πιο ακριβείς ορισμούς της ύλης.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Στη σημερινή εκπομπή «Καλημέρα Υδρογόνο» καλεσμένος ήταν ο Παγκόσμιος  Πρωταθλητής στη γυμναστική, Βλάσης Μάρας, ο οποίος τόνισε ότι  συμπαρατάσσεται με τον αγώνα του ερευνητή Πέτρου Ζωγράφου για τη σωτηρία  του πλανήτη. Επίσης δήλωσε ότι έμεινε έκπληκτος βλέποντας από κοντά τη  λειτουργία της εφεύρεσης, ενώ εξέφρασε τα παράπονά του, ότι η πολιτεία  δεν κάνει αυτά που πρέπει για να βοηθηθούν όσο χρειάζονται οι Έλληνες  αθλητές.



Καθένας με τον πόνο του... 






> Δεύτερος καλεσμένος της εκπομπής ήταν ο... Δικηγόρος Ιωάννης Σπηλιόπουλος, ο οποίος δήλωσε ότι όλες οι  πράξεις των πολιτών είναι πολιτικές εφόσον στοχεύουν στη βελτίωση της  κοινωνίας. «Θα πρέπει όλοι οι Έλληνες πολίτες να ενεργοποιηθούν και να  στηρίξουν αυτή τη μεγαλειώδη πρόταση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου και της ομάδος  του προκειμένου να επιτευχθεί ο στόχος για την ανάπτυξη της χώρας μας  και τη σωτηρία του πλανήτη», τόνισε χαρακτηριστικά.



Ωραία ατάκα ο δικηγόρος, ε; Εμπρός, ενεργοποιηθείτε ρε, τι περιμένετε;





> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα τηλεφωνική παρέμβαση έγινε από τον πρώην διευθυντή της  ΔΕΗ, χημικό μηχανικό Ιωάννη Νησιώτη, που εργαζόταν στο τμήμα παραγωγής  υδρογόνου δια της συμβατικής μεθόδου. Ο ίδιος περιέγραψε σαν «κόλαση» τη  διαδικασία αυτή, ενημερώνοντας ότι συνέβαιναν πολύ συχνά ατυχήματα...  Καλός γνώστης του αντικειμένου, δήλωσε εντυπωσιασμένος με την εφεύρεση,  έδωσε συγχαρητήρια στην ομάδα του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου για τη νέα καινοτόμα  αυτή μέθοδο παραγωγής υδρογόνου, ενώ έγινε δεκτός και ο ίδιος ως μέλος  της ερευνητικής ομάδας...



Η ομάδα μεγαλώνει συνεχώς - είμαστε 2 είμαστε 3 είμαστε 1013.





> Τέλος, ο εφευρέτης ανέφερε ότι έγινε συνάντηση με τον ήρωα της Εθνικής  Αντίστασης Μανώλη Γλέζο, με τον οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε συζήτηση περί  περιβαλλοντικών θεμάτων για τρεις περίπου ώρες...



Σπουδαία είδηση, δεδομένου ότι ο Γλέζος είναι ο καθ'ύλην αρμόδιος.

----------


## navar

> _Τέλος, ο εφευρέτης ανέφερε ότι έγινε συνάντηση με τον ήρωα της Εθνικής Αντίστασης Μανώλη Γλέζο, με τον οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε συζήτηση περί περιβαλλοντικών θεμάτων για τρεις περίπου ώρες...
> _
> 
> Σπουδαία είδηση, δεδομένου ότι ο Γλέζος είναι ο καθ'ύλην αρμόδιος.



καλά αυτός θα βγεί μετά και θα πεί οτι ξεγελάστηκε.... την έχει ξαναπάθει και με τον Αλέξης !
μην δεί μεγάλο ηγέτη , εκεί να πάει να κολλήση σαν την μύγα στο σκατό !!

----------

Dragonborn (17-06-16)

----------


## pstratos

Ο Λαβουαζιε  στην εποχή του, είχε σωστά διατυπώσει την αρχή διατ'ηρησης της μάζας. Στην σύγχρονη εποχή -τρομάρα μας- μηλάμε για διατήρηση της ΕνεργόΜαζας. και επειδή οι φυσικοί ακόμα και σήμερα σχεδόν δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα την τύφλα μας σε ότι αφορά τις θεμελειώδεις έννοιες της φυσικής (χρόνος - μάζα - ενέργεια) λέμε απλά οτι η συνολική ενέργεια και μάζα διατηρώνται. Όταν αξιώσουν οι επόμενες γενιές να ζυγίσουν το φωτόνιο ίσως να γίνουμε ακριβέστεροι. Για την ώρα δεχ'ομστε το

----------

Fire Doger (17-06-16)

----------


## aporiess

ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ? ΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙς ΣΑΣ?

----------


## aporiess



----------


## Panoss

Φίλε μου, δεν χρειαζόταν να κάνεις καινούριο θέμα, εδώ έπρεπε να το βάλεις.

----------


## street

ναι εχουμε μπλεξει με τον πιπα  :Lol:  σε ανυποπτο χρονο θα σας βαλω φωτο και εναν αλο πιπα απο εδω θεσσ με ενα σμαρτ  :Lol:  πιστεψτε με ... αυτουνου περπαταει  μποχοχο


και οχι τιποτα ... ερχονται εδω κατι χαμενοι και ζητανε διαφορα τετοια και αντε να τους τα εξηγας μετα  ..... :Cursing:

----------


## nikosp

Εγώ τον πίστεψα
Αύριο θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί του για να αγοράσω ένα τέτοιο σύστημα για να κινώ την Βέσπα μου
Μπουχαχαχαχααα

----------


## kioan

Σχετικά με την κίνηση της μηχανής με υδρογόνο, έχει δοθεί ένα πολύ ωραίο και επεξηγηματικό video εδώ.

Για να μην παιδεύεσαι να το βρεις, πάρε και απευθείας το link για το video. Το σημείο που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι από το 3:35 και μετά. Αν και θα πρότεινα να δεις όλο το video για να καταλάβεις για το ποιόν του "_εφευρέτη_".



Το μόνο που αξίζει από το συγκεκριμένο video παρουσίασης, είναι η στιγμή που βλέπουμε τον "_εφευρέτη_" να έρχεται πολύ κοντά στο να κερδίσει ένα Darwin Award:



Δυστυχώς αυτή τη φορά δεν τα κατάφερε  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gaou

τον τελευταιο καιρο ξεπιδάνε και ανακοινουνε διαφορα θέματα σχετικά με τον ακατανομαστο στο φορα . ειανι τρομερα υποπτο και τελικά πολύ βλακώδες αυτο που κάνει ο εφευρετης για να μεινει στην επικαιρότητα.

στο μεταξυ αυτη η φλογα που εχει στο τζιφ δεν εχει σωστό χρώμα. μας ριχνουν πολύ δούλεμα μου φαινται ....

----------


## lepouras

απορίες για να μην μείνεις με την απορία, το συγχώνευσα το θέμα με εδώ μιας και είδη έχουν απαντηθεί όλα αυτά που έχεις απορίες. γιαυτό πρώτα να κάνεις μια αναζήτηση και μετά να ρωτάς τις απορίες σου. δεν κάνει κακό.
Α και για να σου φύγουν και άλλες απορίες διάβασε και καμιά δεκαριά σελίδες ( και 20 αν θες)  πίσω το θέμα.

----------


## Dragonborn

> τον τελευταιο καιρο ξεπιδάνε και ανακοινουνε διαφορα θέματα σχετικά με τον ακατανομαστο στο φορα



Κοίταξε, απόψε έχει μεγάλη πυρκαγιά στην Πεντέλη, οι Βρετανοί μάλλον ψηφίζουν "εκτός", στην Κύπρο η ρώσικη μαφία καθάρισε 4, ποιός να ασχοληθεί με αυτά...

----------


## leosedf

Βγαίνετε εκτός θέματος.

----------


## lepouras

> Βγαίνετε εκτός θέματος.



γιατί βρε? και η φωτιά παραγωγή ενέργειας δεν είναι? :Lol: 
καλά θα τα πάω στην εξαέρωση να μην φάμε καμιά καμπάνα...... :Tongue2: 

Υ.Γ. μεταφέρθηκαν 6 μηνύματα στην εξαέρωση.

----------


## Lykeas

> Το μόνο που αξίζει από το συγκεκριμένο video παρουσίασης, είναι η στιγμή που βλέπουμε τον "_εφευρέτη_" να έρχεται πολύ κοντά στο να κερδίσει ένα Darwin Award:
> Δυστυχώς αυτή τη φορά δεν τα κατάφερε



Τον παλιό καιρό ήταν μεγάλη προσβολή η αστυνομία να "ξουρίσει" το μουστάκι ενός κουτσαβάκη. Φανταστείτε να άρπαζε φωτιά το μουστάκι του "εφευρέτη" από την φλόγα, τι ρεζιλίκι να κυκλοφορούσε με τσουρουφλισμένο μουστάκι, ωραίο στιγμιότυπο, μπράβο που το ‘πιασες. Α... και κάτι άλλο, τι συμβαίνει βρε παιδιά και o Π.Ζ. μίκρυνε τόσο; Αναφέρομαι στο πρωτοσέλιδο του ζούγκλα, πριν μερικές ημέρες η λεζάντα του ήταν τρεις φορές μεγαλύτερη. Προβλέπω πως σε λίγο θα εξαφανιστεί τελείως. Άντε να δούμε πως θα διασκεδάζουμε μετά.

----------


## Lykeas

Γεια χαρά στην παρέα. Περιδιαβαίνοντας το διαδίκτυο ως συνήθως έπεσα σε κάποιον που ισχυρίζεται πως η επίδειξη του Π.Ζ. στο ζούγκλα για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας χρησιμοποίησε ένα φούρνο μικροκυμάτων κρυμμένο κάπου κοντά ο οποίος με την γνωστή μέθοδο πομπού  - δέκτη εξέπεμψε την ενέργεια την απαιτούμενη για την επίδειξη. Δεδομένου πως η ίδια συσκευή δεν δούλεψε στο συνέδριο ούτε στο ΥΠΕΘΑ η εξήγηση φαίνεται λογική. Το έψαξα λίγο περισσότερο και σας παραθέτω αυτό.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectenna
 Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας.  Αν έχει αναφερθεί στο παρελθόν κάτι ανάλογο και μου διαφεύγει ζητώ την επιείκειά σας.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Γεια χαρά στην παρέα. Περιδιαβαίνοντας το διαδίκτυο ως συνήθως έπεσα σε κάποιον που ισχυρίζεται πως η επίδειξη του Π.Ζ. στο ζούγκλα για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας χρησιμοποίησε ένα φούρνο μικροκυμάτων κρυμμένο κάπου κοντά ο οποίος με την γνωστή μέθοδο πομπού  - δέκτη εξέπεμψε την ενέργεια την απαιτούμενη για την επίδειξη. Δεδομένου πως η ίδια συσκευή δεν δούλεψε στο συνέδριο ούτε στο ΥΠΕΘΑ η εξήγηση φαίνεται λογική. Το έψαξα λίγο περισσότερο και σας παραθέτω αυτό.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectenna
>  Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας.  Αν έχει αναφερθεί στο παρελθόν κάτι ανάλογο και μου διαφεύγει ζητώ την επιείκειά σας.



Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτή η ...απάτη. Τη συσκευή την έδειξαν στο ΥΠΕΘΑ. Αρνήθηκαν να την ανοίξουν απλώς. Για εμένα η απάτη είναι πιο απλή. Έχει συστοιχίες με μπαταρίες ή κάποια φιάλη με υδρογόνο ή βουτάνιο. Που βρίσκονται οι μπαταρίες ή η εν λόγω φιάλη; Δες σε αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο ( βίντεο εδώ ) που λέει: " ...εκεί πέρα είναι ο ταλαντωτής ο κάθετος και δεν πρέπει να πειραχθεί ούτε να κουνηθεί". Φυσικά "κάθετος ταλαντωτής" δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά αλλού. Ούτε στα συνέδρια της ένωσης φυσικών, ούτε σε άλλη εκπομπή, ούτε στην πατέντα, πουθενά λέμε! Οι ( περιβόητοι ) μικροκυμματικοί ταλαντωτές είναι αλλού, όχι σε εκείνο το σημείο! Τι έχει λοιπόν εκεί μέσα;  :Wink:

----------


## Lykeas

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτή η ...απάτη. Τη συσκευή την έδειξαν στο ΥΠΕΘΑ. Αρνήθηκαν να την ανοίξουν απλώς. Για εμένα η απάτη είναι πιο απλή. Έχει συστοιχίες με μπαταρίες ή κάποια φιάλη με υδρογόνο ή βουτάνιο. Που βρίσκονται οι μπαταρίες ή η εν λόγω φιάλη; Δες σε αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο ( βίντεο εδώ ) που λέει: " ...εκεί πέρα είναι ο ταλαντωτής ο κάθετος και δεν πρέπει να πειραχθεί ούτε να κουνηθεί". Φυσικά "κάθετος ταλαντωτής" δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά αλλού. Ούτε στα συνέδρια της ένωσης φυσικών, ούτε σε άλλη εκπομπή, ούτε στην πατέντα, πουθενά λέμε! Οι ( περιβόητοι ) μικροκυμματικοί ταλαντωτές είναι αλλού, όχι σε εκείνο το σημείο! Τι έχει λοιπόν εκεί μέσα;



Έχεις μελετήσει όλη την πορεία και έχεις αποκρυσταλλωμένη γνώμη. Απλώς μου φάνηκε μια εφικτή εξήγηση που ίσως παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο τα ογκώδη πηνία. Οπωσδήποτε υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι να παραπλανήσει κανείς, το δύσκολο είναι να ισχύουν αυτά που ισχυρίζεται ο εφευρέτης. Να... του κολλήσαμε και την ταμπέλα "εφευρέτης", άλλο που δεν ήθελε. Να είσαι καλά για την γνώμη σου.

----------


## leosedf

Τι έγινε με αυτόν τελευταία? Έχει χαθεί? Πάει η φούσκα με τους τενεκέδες?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τι έγινε με αυτόν τελευταία? Έχει χαθεί? Πάει η φούσκα με τους τενεκέδες?



To K.E.K. Αυτό έγινε! Από φθινόπωρο πάλι και βλέπουμε!  :Smile: 

*Το φθινόπωρο είναι μια δεύτερη άνοιξη, όπου κάθε φύλλο είναι ένα λουλούδι.*(Albert Camus, 1913-1960, Γάλλος συγγραφέας, Νόμπελ 1957)

Υ.Γ.

K.E.K = Κλασικό Ελληνικό Καλοκαίρι = Τίποτα δεν γίνεται από Ιούλιο μέχρι Σεπτέμβριο.

----------


## Dimitris29

δεν νομίζω ότι δουλεύει αυτό το πράγμα, διότι εάν δούλευε, το Ζωγράφο θα τον είχαν κιόλας εξαφανίσει (οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι προαιώνιοι ....φίλοι μας) από προσώπου γης !!

----------


## leosedf

Ναι θα του την πέφταν τα συμφέροντα χαχαχα

----------

Dragonborn (08-07-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

Περίεργη διάρρηξη σε σπίτι του εφευρέτη Πέτρου Ζωγράφου - απέσπασαν θερμοηλεκτρικό μετατροπέα.
http://bit.ly/29K1xWD

----------


## leosedf

Λέω και γω δεν θα εμφανιστεί τίποτα?

----------

Dragonborn (11-07-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ναι κάτι έπρεπε να γίνει. Βλέπετε οι εκπομπές σταμάτησαν στη τηλεόραση για τα μπάνια του λαού. Πώς τώρα θα τραβήξουμε την προσοχή; Πάντως γέλασα πάρα πολύ με τα μπιμπ στην αρχή! Δηλαδή δεν ξέρει κανείς που μένει ο κύριος Ζωγράφος; Κρύβεται; Άντε καλά να μην ακούσουμε με ποιον είχε ραντεβού αλλά αφού ο *ίδιος* λέει την νέα διεύθυνσή του! Να και οι θεωρίες συνομωσίας τώρα! Μπήκαν στοχευμένα να κλέψουν τον θερμοηλεκτρικό μετατροπέα! Παιδιά ψάξτε από CIA - KGB - MOSANTO μεριά! Δεν είναι απλά κλεφτρόνια!

*ΞΥΠΝΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΗ!!!


*Με αυτά και με αυτά γελάσαμε και σήμερα  :Smile:  Μου έλειψαν! *Καλό καλοκαίρι Υδρογόνο!*

*Το πρόβλημα με το χιούμορ είναι ότι συνήθως έχει στόχο κάποιον που είναι σε κακή διάθεση. 
*( Lou Holtz, 1937-, Αμερικανός προπονητής ράγκμπυ )

----------


## lepouras

το ότι είχε την μονάδα μέσα στο σπίτι στο έπιπλο με  σεμεδάκι επάνω και σπάσανε παντζούρι και παράθυρο αλλά τα άτιμα ούτε γρατζουνιά δεν είχαν και κλέψανε την εφεύρεση που ευτυχώς είναι η παλιά και δεν διέρρευσε το μυστικό, μοιάζει σαν θέμα που πρέπει να το βάλουμε στο λίγο γέλιο. :Lol:

----------


## Dragonborn

> Το πρόβλημα με το χιούμορ είναι ότι συνήθως έχει στόχο κάποιον που είναι σε κακή διάθεση.



"The problem with having a sense of humor is often that people you use it on aren't in a very good mood." 

Νομίζω ότι η απόδοση σου στα ελληνικά υπερέχει σε σαφήνεια από το αγγλικό κείμενο.  :OK:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ως αποκλειστικός "χορηγός " της παραπάνω είδησης της διάρρηξης είναι το Zougla.gr . Αν δούμε και κάποια προηγούμενα παραμύθια που οργιάζουν στο ψέμα για περιστατικό Τριανταφυλλόπουλου, όπως 
http://www.yupiii.gr/gossip/c45048/M...llopoylos.html
καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι όλα γίνονται για να γίνουν επίκεντρο συνεχούς ενδιαφέροντος . Τροφή για μ@...κες δηλαδή που πιστεύουν εύκολα σε παραμύθια .

----------


## kioan

Αν υποθέσουμε πως όντως έγινε η διάρρηξη, εγώ λυπάμαι πιο πολύ τον κλέφτη...  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

2-3 EUR στο ebay  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## MacGyver

Ήταν αναμενόμενο. Πέσαν πάνω τους οι ξένες σκοτεινές δυνάμεις, να τους φάνε τους πρωτοπόρους.

----------


## leosedf

Βέβαια, θα έστειλε η Exxon Mobile κανένα δωδεκάχρονο να του πάρει το πελτίρι να μην έχει να αλλάξει τον κόσμο. :Lol:

----------


## Lykeas

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως μετά την επική εξαπάτηση, προετοιμάζουν επικαλούμενοι λόγους ασφαλείας την ηρωική εξαφάνιση; :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί είναι ο μόνος τρόπος ώστε να μην τον σαπίσει στο ξύλο ο κόσμος μετά από τόση τσαρλατανιά :P Και πολλοί θα τον δέρνανε επειδή βγήκαν οι ίδιοι μλκες.

----------


## kioan

> Γιατί είναι ο μόνος τρόπος ώστε να μην τον σαπίσει στο ξύλο ο κόσμος μετά από τόση τσαρλατανιά



Κρίμα... εκεί θα βλέπαμε πραγματική έκλυση αστείρευτης ενέργειας  :Lol: 

Πάντως ακόμα και αν εξαφανιστεί αυτός, θα θυμόμαστε για πάντα το ανέκδοτο που λέγεται "Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών"

----------


## Lykeas

> Γιατί είναι ο μόνος τρόπος ώστε να μην τον σαπίσει στο ξύλο ο κόσμος μετά από τόση τσαρλατανιά :P Και πολλοί θα τον δέρνανε επειδή βγήκαν οι ίδιοι μλκες.



Τον Θεό σας δεν έχετε, ακόμα γελάω μέχρι δακρύων. :hahahha:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτό εννοούσε ένας πολιτικός όταν είπε . "τελεί υπό την προστασία του υπουργείου εθνικής άμυνας" επειδή προέβλεψε για αργότερα ότι ούτε ο στρατός θα τον έσωζε τον κακομοίρη.  :W00t:

----------


## FreeEnergy

(   ... )       (     ! )            *kioan*:
*     ,         "  "*

**    ....       ,      .      ,              -,         ,         .   :



       .  . 

         .                 . "     ;"                   '         .

*         .* ( , 1622-1673,    )1


1 http://www.gnomikologikon.gr/catquotes.php?categ=2110

----------


## Lykeas

> (   ... )       (     ! )            *kioan*:
> *     ,         "  "*
> 
> **    ....       ,      .      ,              -,         ,         .   :
> 
> 
> 
>        .  .
> 
> ...



    ,    .           ()           . ,     .

----------


## kioan

...





> -   .
> http://bit.ly/29K1xWD



...   :




;  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

2   .

----------


## kioan

> 2   .



   !   ,       

         ,  .           !

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

MICROBIOLOGICAL METHOD OF TRANSMUTATION OF CHEMICAL ELEMENTS AND CONVERSION
OF ISOTOPES OF CHEMICAL ELEMENTS
 & 
http://www.fips.ru/cdfi/fips.dll/ru?ty=29&docid=2563511

       ;      ;
     ,        !

----------


## FreeEnergy

,                      .    (   )       .          ...
*


*  ...    ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG8XJVPmMrU ).        ...

----------


## lepouras

> MICROBIOLOGICAL METHOD OF TRANSMUTATION OF CHEMICAL ELEMENTS AND CONVERSION
> OF ISOTOPES OF CHEMICAL ELEMENTS
>  & 
> http://www.fips.ru/cdfi/fips.dll/ru?ty=29&docid=2563511
> 
>        ;      ;
>      ,        !



steve                              ?

      .

----------


## FreeEnergy

.         ,   2  .  :Smile:     e   EFFECT (  ):*

 :
 EFFECT: invention enables to obtain valuable radioactive elements, to carry out the inactivation of nuclear wastes with the conversion of radioactive isotopes of the waste elements into stable isotopes.

  :
 :         ,   ..."" (*   :      * )         .

*         .     ...     (                 )  ... !          .               .      ;
*
*

  ...

   (       .  ! ): http://bt-isotopes.com/

  : https://www.google.gr/search?q=Press...IoOJ8Qfi8KTIAg

    bt-isotopes.com: https://who.is/whois/bt-isotopes.com. Roman Karabanov    Vladislav Karabanov,    .

*    Vladislav Karabanov;*
 
Vladislav Karabanovs Common Cause party (_Obshchee delo)  held its forming session on February 4 and 5 of this year. It was  established on the base of the Agency of Russian Information (ARI.ru, Agentstvo russkoi informatsii),  of which Karabanov is the editor-in-chief. ARI is a neo-Pagan group  that has actively cooperated with the Northern Brotherhood (Severnoe bratstvo) and its ideologist Petr Khomyakov in the past.1
_
    Karabanov;        "-"  ari.ru;
 :


 ari.ru:


        ari.ru,    .         !     ari.ru;       .                    Karabanov         ...

           Karabanov      .        .             ( Vladislav Karabanov )   (    );

    ;

*        ,      ,   ,      .  ;* (  , 1883-1957,   ) 2


1. http://www.sova-center.ru/en/xenopho...012/05/d24364/
2. http://www.gnomikologikon.gr/catquotes.php?categ=1660

----------


## FreeEnergy

!
    .            "" .     !                 bt-isotops.com.              : http://bt-isotopes.com/wp-content/up...nsmutation.pdf*
1

*
*    .* 

  (     : ** ):  . Vladislav Karabanov   (     : ** ): Actinides2 


*               .* 

**: (         zougla.gr ) "      40      " **: "Analyses for us was done by independent experts, Scientists that are not from our group but from third party laboratories, analytical chemists, candidates and doctors of sciences. They have been working all their life in the field of chemical and physico-chemical analysts."    " "   . 
      ;  !      ! !


*     .    !* 

**:             (   ...   )        .**: "Our research was conducted with private money and the technology is 100% owned by the group." 
              ;                  ** .           .     ...               ...



*     "  "* 
 *"  "*         .  "  "     .   Actinides   : "A more detailed explanation might include disclosure of the know - how".           :
      ( .. Nature )     .     . 
       ;      ;
          " "!  "  "          .          3 ( MBT search for partners.   ! )             !

  : **. **. **.       .      .     ""     .       (  . )    (    )   **     ...

*          ,                  .* (  , 1469-1527,    )4

1.   .         .
2.     Actinium ( https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/_() )
3. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJQH26E-FNM
4. http://www.gnomikologikon.gr/catquotes.php?categ=1230

----------


## kioan

Όλα σωστά, αλλά επέτρεψέ μου μια μικρή διόρθωση στο παρακάτω:





> *Στηρίζονται μόνο σε δικά τους έξοδα. Ούτε ψίχουλο από άλλους!*
> *ΠΖ*: Πάρα πολλές φορές έχει τονίσει ο ίδιος αλλά και οι συνεργάτες του ( δηλαδή ο ...δικηγόρος κύριος Σπηλιόπουλος ) ότι δεν έχουν πάρει ούτε λεπτό από κανένα.



Δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο ΠΖ, κάποιος άλλος όμως δηλώνει ότι τον έχει αγκαλιάσει και τον βοηθάει να την αναπτύξει  :Rolleyes: 

 *Spoiler:*

----------

Dragonborn (11-09-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Στο θέμα του Ρώσου:
Η ουσία και το διαφορετικό της πατέντας είναι (όπως λέει) ότι γίνεται μετατροπή στοιχείων !! (όχι ενώσεων)
Αναφέρει σε ένα σημείο (Google translate) :
The preparation of various isotopes of thorium , actinium , radium , polonium microbially produced from natural thorium - 232

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δεν νομίζω να μίλησε κανείς για ενώσεις στο θέμα της πατέντας των Ρώσων... Εγώ ανέφερα περιπτώσεις όπου μικροοργανισμοί μετατρέπουν ενώσεις αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Για να γίνει η μεταστοιχείωση1 ( transmutation ) ενός στοιχείου σε ένα άλλο χρειάζεται αλλαγή στον αριθμό των πρωτονίων στον πυρήνα. Είμαι όχι μόνο περίεργος αλλά και απίστευτα καχύποπτος για το πως μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτό μικροοργανισμοί και μάλιστα βακτηρίδια όπως λένε...
Ο κόσμος είναι καταπληκτικά απίστευτος και δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε ένα τέτοιο γεγονός αλλά θέλω επιστημονική μέθοδο και όχι παρουσιάσεις και "συγγνώμη δεν μπορούμε να πούμε παραπάνω ξέρετε εσείς γιατί δώστε όμως τώρα λεφτά"...

Τα λόγια του Feynman στην υπογραφή μου είναι νομίζω πολύ σοφά...

1. https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μεταστοιχείωση

----------


## Dragonborn

> Για να γίνει η μεταστοιχείωση ενός στοιχείου σε ένα άλλο χρειάζεται αλλαγή στον αριθμό των πρωτονίων στον πυρήνα. Είμαι όχι μόνο περίεργος αλλά και απίστευτα καχύποπτος για το πως μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτό μικροοργανισμοί και μάλιστα βακτηρίδια όπως λένε...



Είναι βακτηρίδια νέας τεχνολογίας της ρωσσικής εταιρείας Монцанто, μεταβολίζουν πυρήνες βαρέων μετάλλων και μετατρέπουν πρωτόνια σε νετρόνια. Έχουν εφαρμογές στην τεχνολογία προστασίας περιβάλλοντος, μπορούν π.χ. να μετατρέψουν τον τοξικό υδράργυρο σε άλλα, λιγότερο τοξικά μέταλλα.

----------


## Kirby

Η χώρα που κατοικοεδρεύω από το 2006, δυστυχώς έχει ένα μεγάλο Αδελφό που δεν επιτρέπει γιουτούμπες και άλλους ανατρεπτικού περιεχομένου συνδέσμους (φατσοβιβλία, δικτυολογαριασμούς κτλ.). Έτσι, δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) έβλεπα τα σχόλιά σας αλλά δεν είχα δει κανένα βίντεο των φωστήρων μας. Μετά από πολύ teamviewer και κατέβασμα αρχείων και μετά από εβδομάδες, κατάφερα να μπω στο πνεύμα.

Με όλη την καλή διάθεση φίλτατοι, θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας τα ψάλω. Έχετε καταναλώσει και εγώ δεν ξέρω πόση φαιά ουσία, για να καταγράψετε τις αστειότητες κάποιων (δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω τους χαρακτηρισμούς που σκέφτομαι γιατί ντρέπομαι, αλλά και γιατί μπορεί να προσβάλλω τον μακαρίτη Charles Ponzi).

  Δεν χρειάζεται κανένας σχολιασμός για το αν οι εφευρέσεις δουλεύουν ή οχι. Θα μπορούσαν να δουλεύουν, αν ο εφευρέτης τους γνώριζε να πεί κάτι αληθοφανές ή τεκμηριωμένο ή αν αυτά που έδειχναν ήταν σωστά φτειαγμένα. Με δοχεία που αντέχουν 20 bar ταπωμένα με αλουμινοταινία, με μετασχηματιστές καλυμένους με σακούλες σουπερμάρκετ που συνδέονται κάπου (χωρίς να αναφέρεται τίποτε) με υδροξέα και κεραίες Υagi και Ηorn που αυξάνουν την ισχύ, με μέταλλα που προσφέρουν έτσι, από καλή καρδιά 50 MJoule, με διόδους Gunn χαμηλής απόδοσης και ξεπερασμένες (!!), με κυματοδηγούς τσακισμένους, με αλχημικά σωληνάκια (πηνία?) που ούτε στοιχειώδεις κανόνες κατασκευής δεν ακολουθούν (πχ. συχνότητα σε Giga, λέει,  άρα απαιτούμενη αυτεπαγωγή σε κλάσμα του nΗ, δείχνει πηνία κοντά στα 5 μΗ, με σπείρες αλλοπρόσαλλες. Και άντε δεν είναι πηνία, αλλά μεταφέρουν νερό ή αέρια, γιατί χρειάζονται αυτήν τη μορφή? Και εξασφαλίζουν στεγανότητα με σιλικόνη?), με TEGs που δίνουν 5 Α, με ακροφύσια που βγάζουν ΚΑΘΑΡΟ υδρογόνο και το ανάβουν ΧΩΡΙΣ να φοβάται κανείς επιστήμονας της Ένωσης Φυστικών (τα φυστίκια είναι φρούτα και αυτά) κάποια έκρηξη, με στοιχεία να χάνουν μάζα μετά από επεξεργασία, με κακοφτειαχμένο και κακοαντιγραμμένο gravity light, που θα το δώσει στην πρεσβεία της Αφρικής (!!!!!!), με γραφένιο ιδιοκατασκευή, με πάνελ που μόνο λιβανιστήρι δεν έχει βγάλει (τουλάχιστον στα κομμάτια των βίντεος που κατάφερα να δώ εδώ στα ξένα) με κάθετους ταλαντωτές, υψίσυχνα σωληνάκια, με αχταρμά από db, dbm Joule και Watt ανακατεμμένα, και πολλά άλλα, έ, τι να πείς.

  Αιδώς Αργείοι ή ντροπή αχρείοι της τηλεόρασης.

ΥΓ1 Και όπως έλεγαν και οι Monty Python, Look at the bright side of life. Οι εκπομπές ΕΙΝΑΙ για γέλια, δεν χρειάζονται επιστημονικό σχολιασμό, χρειάζονται σχολιασμό ατάκας, ποιός είπε το καλύτερο αστείο. Σαν "το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις?".
  ΥΓ2 Αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν έχει σχολιαστεί το μόνο που ίσως θέλει σχολιασμό. Γιατί απευθύνθηκαν στο ΥΑ και όχι σε πιο αρμόδιο Υπουργείο? Μήπως γιατί, λέει το άρωστο μυαλό μου, μήπως γιατί το ΥΑ έχει δυνατότητα κονδυλίων χωρίς έγκριση? Μήπως μιλάμε για απόπειρα δαγκώματος?
  ΥΓ3. Γιατρέ μου, δεν μου κάνει για induction heater. Απαιτεί αρχιτεκτονική που δεν υπάρχει (πηνίο, μονωτικά, μέγεθος, σχετικά υψηλή τάση λειτουργίας και ισχύ) και γνώσεις που σαφώς δεν τις έχουν. Μου μυρίζει ultrasonic nebulizer που και "βγάζει" ατμούς, και "βράζει" και "καταναλώνει" νερό, και κάνει ψιλοθόρυβο, και "διεγείρει" ροόμετρα αερίων, υπάρχει έτοιμο στα παλιατζίδικα (από Νοσοκομεία) ή στα φαρμακεία, ο κυρίως νεφελοποιητής έχει μικρό μέγεθος και θέλει μικρή τάση και ρεύμα. Μια μπαταρία (ηληθίου όπως πιθανά να την έλεγε ο φίλος μας) φτάνει.
  ΥΓ4 Αν αποτύχει η προσπάθεια δαγκώματος του ΥΑ προβλέπω kickstarter, αλλά σε Ελληνική έκδοση, μέ λίγο από δωδεκάθεο.
  ΥΓ5 Α, όχι, δεν έκανα εγγραφή μόνο γ’αυτό το ποστάρισμα.

----------

kioan (28-07-16), 

vasilllis (28-07-16)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ΥΓ2 Αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν έχει σχολιαστεί το μόνο που ίσως θέλει σχολιασμό. Γιατί απευθύνθηκαν στο ΥΑ και όχι σε πιο αρμόδιο Υπουργείο? Μήπως γιατί, λέει το άρωστο μυαλό μου, μήπως γιατί το ΥΑ έχει δυνατότητα κονδυλίων χωρίς έγκριση? Μήπως μιλάμε για απόπειρα δαγκώματος?



Στέκομαι μόνο σε αυτό και όχι στα υπόλοιπα (σωστά 100%!) που έχεις γράψεις, γιατί έχουν λίγο έχουν ειπωθεί, αλλά αυτό όχι.
Ναι, ο ΠΖ μαζί με τον Μάκη να φάνε θέλουν, ίσως με τον τρόπο αυτό.

----------


## Lykeas

Γεια χαρά στη παρέα, καλωσορίζω και τον φίλο Kirby. Φίλε μου μη νομίζεις πως μας απασχολεί και πολύ αυτή η φούσκα, έτσι όποιος νοιώθει βαρεμάρα, ρίχνει κανένα σχόλιο για να σπάσει η μονοτονία. Λοιπόν παιδιά, Ο Third Eye ξαναχτύπησε και μάλιστα το βέλος του πέτυχε κατ’ ευθείαν την καρδιά του αντιδραστήρα της εφεύρεσης του Π.Ζ. ολιγόλεπτο αλλά φαρμακερό. Όχι πως δεν τα ξέραμε βεβαίως αλλά έχει γούστο. :hahahha:

----------

kioan (30-07-16)

----------


## Spiroslouis

> Γεια χαρά στη παρέα, καλωσορίζω και τον φίλο Kirby. Φίλε μου μη νομίζεις πως μας απασχολεί και πολύ αυτή η φούσκα, έτσι όποιος νοιώθει βαρεμάρα, ρίχνει κανένα σχόλιο για να σπάσει η μονοτονία. Λοιπόν παιδιά, Ο Third Eye ξαναχτύπησε και μάλιστα το βέλος του πέτυχε κατ’ ευθείαν την καρδιά του αντιδραστήρα της εφεύρεσης του Π.Ζ. ολιγόλεπτο αλλά φαρμακερό. Όχι πως δεν τα ξέραμε βεβαίως αλλά έχει γούστο.



Εμένα τίποτα;; http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post736424

Εδώ λέμε ότι κάνει φαγητό και με χωρίς φαγητό..https://youtu.be/WfioI2afbw8?t=50

----------


## Lykeas

> Εμένα τίποτα;; http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post736424
> 
> Εδώ λέμε ότι κάνει φαγητό και με χωρίς φαγητό..https://youtu.be/WfioI2afbw8?t=50



Βρε παιδιά έχει δίκιο ο Σπύρος να παραπονιέται, ο εφευρέτης με όλα αυτά τα απίστευτα που μας έχει λούσει και σε επιστημονικά συνέδρια τον προσκαλούν και σε σεμινάρια σαν ομιλητής παρευρίσκεται και φοράει το κουστούμι του επιστήμονα παρουσιάζοντας τις εφευρέσεις του σε διάφορες εκπομπές. Έχεις δίκιο Σπύρο μου, πήγα εκεί που μας υπόδειξες, από μένα ένα θερμό χειροκρότημα. :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## Kirby

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα, αλλά περισσότερο ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση, γιατί είχα την αίσθηση οτι κάπου (ή κάποιοι) είχαν πάρει την απάτη στα σοβαρά.

Και για να το ρίξουμε στο αστείο, βρε παναθεμά σας, ξέρετε τι μου στοιχίζει (σε χρόνο) ένα σχόλιο στις γιουτούμπες? Ανοιγμα teamviewer, άνοιγμα browser στη Ελλάδα, copy paste της διεύθυνσης με το βιντεάκι, άνοιγμα γουτούμπες για να μπορώ να το αποθηκεύσω στον υπολογιστή στην Ελλάδα, αποθήκευση και στη συνέχεια μεταφορά στον υπολογιστή στην Κίνα (στο γραφείο) προσπάθεια που με τα σταματήματα και τα μπλοκαρίσματα του μεγάλου Αδελφού μπορεί να κάνει και ώρες. Στη συνέχεια κοπιάρισμα στο στικάκι, και το απόγευμα στο σπίτι με την ησυχία να απολαύσω το έργο. Σύνολο από 10-15 ώρες και πάνω. Φαντάζεστε πόσο χρόνο έφαγα για να δώ όλο το νήμα..

Αίλαιως, μαι σκωτόνεται!!!!

----------


## leosedf

A!
Κρίμα...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfhMRSt-WKM

Σε αυτό το θέμα προφανώς έσβησε ο μάστορας ότι λέγαμε γιατί πετάχτηκε και ένας άλλος και με αποκαλούσε παπάρα κλπ.
Έχει υποστεί και ο Καλογεράκης τη θεοποίηση από τον κάθε πικραμένο που περιμένει να σωθεί από τις εφευρέσεις του ενώ δεν ξέρει να χειριστεί ούτε την τοστιέρα που πήρε πρόσφατα.
Αυτή η ηλίθια τυφλή πίστη προς τους επίδοξους "επιστήμονες" με ξεπερνάει, η κάθε θείτσα στα σχόλια το παίζει ειδικός.

----------


## lepouras

μπα μια χαρά είναι εκεί τα σχόλια. αλλά κάτι έχεις πάθει εσύ και έχεις πιάσει σβάρνα τα ενεργειακά σήμερα. 
βρε μπας και σου ήρθε κάνας λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ βρε και σάλταρες?  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Είπα να ξυπνήσω τον δαίμονα της ηλιθιότητας.

----------


## lepouras

ε φέρε πίσω τον σεισμόπληκτο να έχουμε να κλαίμε.... :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Σεπτέμβριο βγαίνει απ΄ τη μπουζού.

----------


## lepouras

ε άσε τον τότε να προλάβουμε και τα μπάνια μας. μην έχουμε τις ζέστες έχουμε και ...................................

----------


## genesis

Τι έγινε ο Ζωγράφος ρε παιδιά?
Τροφοδότησε το studio του Μάκη ή ακόμη??....την BMW του έστω να πηγαινοέρχεται Θεσσαλονίκη με νερό στο ρεζερβουάρ???

Ο Καλογεράκης πάντως προχώρησε πολύ.
Καθαρίζει το υδρογόνο από υπολείμματα οξυγόνου με ιονισμό....υψηλή τάση και υψηλή συχνότητα λέει (άλλος υψίσυχνος μας βρήκε)...και παράγει και ακτίνες Γ...καήκαμε αδέρφια!
Πάντως το πείραμα δείχνει επιτυχημένο so far....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVk66FjObWE

----------


## betacord85

Alex SinaniΠριν από 1 ημέρα
Μεγαλος επιστιμονας σιχαριτιρια  ο θέση σου να κιβερνας αφτι τι ταλεποριμενι χορά ...ο»Ώξαδερφος του φινου μαλλον... :p τα σχολια ολα τα λεφτα...

----------


## leosedf

Είχα κι εγώ την απορία που χάθηκε αλλά είπα να μη γράψω για να μη μου τη λένε πάλι.

Ντάξει ο καλογεράκης βαράει ψόφιο άλογο εδώ και 10 χρόνια.

----------


## leosedf

Τον κόβω πάντως από καρκίνο να βλέπει τα ραδίκια ανάποδα και όλα τα ντουγάνια να λένε ότι τον φάγανε οι σκοτεινές δυνάμεις..  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## vasilllis

Αυτόν και την κιουρι

----------


## FreeEnergy

Κάντε λίγη υπομονή!
Πάει το καλοκαίρι πέρασε... Σε κανένα μήνα το πολύ θα αρχίσει το ...τροπάριο πάλι! Διαφήμιση είναι αυτή και μάλιστα διαδικτυακή. Που σημαίνει μπορεί τα λεφτά να είναι και μάυρα. Υπάρχει νομοθεσία για την διαφήμιση στο internet; Δεν νομίζω! Κάντε λοιπόν υπομονή και θα ..γελάσουμε πάλι!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Μήπως μωρέ τον απήγαγαν τίποτα πολυεθνικές τον άνθρωπο και εμείς κάνουμε χαβαλέ?  :Confused1: 
Μήπως από την άλλη η αναβολή της δόσης των 2,8 δις που περιμένουμε είναι μέτρο πίεσης προς την κυβέρνηση να δώσει ο ΠΖ στην Siemens τα σχέδια?

----------


## FreeEnergy

Θα γελάσω με το πρώτο και θα ...γελάσω ξανά με το δεύτερο.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ντροπή σου που γελάς με τόσο σοβαρά θέματα!

----------


## Thansavv

Μπορεί κάποιοι να με χαρακτηρίσουν ως κακόπιστο, κακοπροαίρετο  και προκατειλημμένο, αλλά έχω το προαίσθημα ότι η παγκόσμια κατοχύρωση της πατέντας 
και η έναρξη της μαζικής παραγωγής η οποία είχε ορισθεί - προβλεφθεί για τον τρέχων Σεπτέμβριο, δε θα κάτσει! 
Εκτός και αν υπάρχουν "πονηρά συμφέροντα" τα οποία εμποδίζουν τις προσπάθειες της ερευνητικής ομάδας.  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: . Φτάνει! Πόνεσε ο σβέρκος μου.  :Biggrin:

----------


## 744

Ξένα κέντρα συμφερόντων και με την αρωγή των 7 αδερφάδων δεν θα επιτρέψουν την ανάπτυξη οποιασδήποτε τεχνολογίας που θα δώσει τζάμπα ενέργεια στον λαό.

Έτσι για τα επόμενα 100 χρόνια θα είμαστε στην πρίζα της ΔΕΗ...!

Να δούμε πότε θα σταματήσει αυτή η σαχλαμάρα με την παραγωγή ενέργειας από το ... 0!

----------


## lepouras

> Ξένα κέντρα συμφερόντων και με την αρωγή των 7 αδερφάδων δεν θα επιτρέψουν την ανάπτυξη οποιασδήποτε τεχνολογίας που θα δώσει τζάμπα ενέργεια στον λαό.
> 
> Έτσι για τα επόμενα 100 χρόνια θα είμαστε στην πρίζα της ΔΕΗ...!
> 
> Να δούμε πότε θα σταματήσει αυτή η σαχλαμάρα με την παραγωγή ενέργειας από το ... 0!



ποτέ. είναι κάτι σαν το λότο. όλοι παίζουν για να κερδίσουν αλλά τελικά τα παίρνει ένας (συνήθως ο διοργανωτής) οι υπόλοιποι ελπίζουν για την επόμενη φορά. είναι το παιχνίδι της ελπίδας της διάσωσης και πάντα θα βρίσκει θύματα.

----------


## 744

Ναι συν-ονόματε. Αλλά μερικοί για ποιό λόγο κάνουν όλο αυτό τον κόπο για κατασκευές, video κλπ με μιά λάμπα που ανάβει από ένα κρυφό καλώδιο με ένα μαγνήτη δήθεν να την τροφοδοτεί?

Όλοι ξέρουμε τί παίζει και δεν καταλαβαίνω τί προσφέρει στον ... poster  αυτό το post. 5" δόξας?

Η απόλυτη βλακεία, ηλιθιότητα, χάσιμο χρόνου...

----------


## SProg

Οτι προσφερουν σε πανηγυρια κατι συσκευες που ταχα πληρωνεις λιγοτερο ρευμα..και πανε και τα αγοραζουν!!!!!

----------


## leosedf

> Ναι συν-ονόματε. Αλλά μερικοί για ποιό λόγο κάνουν όλο αυτό τον κόπο για κατασκευές, video κλπ με μιά λάμπα που ανάβει από ένα κρυφό καλώδιο με ένα μαγνήτη δήθεν να την τροφοδοτεί?
> 
> Όλοι ξέρουμε τί παίζει και δεν καταλαβαίνω τί προσφέρει στον ... poster  αυτό το post. 5" δόξας?
> 
> Η απόλυτη βλακεία, ηλιθιότητα, χάσιμο χρόνου...



Λεφτά από θεάσεις στο Γιού! Τούμπ!

----------


## 744

Πως γαΌ°νεται αυτό? Με πάνω από 1 εκ. θεάσεις?

----------


## leosedf

Όχι με όσες έχει, διαφημίσεις στο βίντεο και πληρώνεσαι από google.

Πρόσφατα είχα πάρει 70 ευρώ, πάλι καλά δεν είχα να φάω και μου είχε έρθει γάντι, τώρα θα περιμένω κανένα χρόνο πάλι.
Φαντάσου περίπου 300 χιλιάδες θεάσεις είναι 300 δολάρια (περίπου) από 1 βίντεο.

----------


## betacord85

ψαγμενος ο υπερσυντονιστης...  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Πουλάω θέαμα!!! (κάτι κωλοδάχτυλα στην κάμερα)  :Lol:

----------


## betacord85

οπα αλλος κοντοπας απο εδω! :P ασχετο υπαρχουν τρελαμενοι τυποι στο αμερικα που παιρνουν συσκευες vintage ηλεκτρονικες και σε υπαιθρια μερη περνουν βαριουπουλες και τα καταστρεφουν...και φυσικα τα views πεφτουν βροχη...κριμα παντως να βλεπεις να καταστρεφουν τετρακαναλο sansui ετσι γαι το θεαμα...

----------


## Nickolaos

Αφού τα inverter του Καλογερακη είναι τόσο καλά γιατί δεν μας δίνει τα σχηματικά.Λέω εγώ τώρα.Δεν με χάλαγε ένα Pure sine wave ακόμη και το 1kw.Και όσον αφορά το πόσο εύπιστη είναι η μάζα ανοίξτε απο περιέργια έναν απο αυτούς τους εξοικονομητές ενέργειας.

----------


## leosedf

Το αστείο είναι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος λέει ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει αυτά που κάνω και θέλω να το κάνουν όλοι κλπ κλπ και στην ουσία όχι μόνο δικά του αλλά ούτε και πηγές στο net δεν έχει υποδείξει.
"Επιστήμων" άνθρωπος  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## SProg

Εμενα παλι μου κανει εντυπωση πως ενας "επιστημων" που εχει δωσει τοσα λεφτα για αυτα που κανει..εχει οργανα και εργαλεια χειροτερα και απο ερασιτεχνη..

----------


## manolena

> Εμενα παλι μου κανει εντυπωση πως ενας "επιστημων" που εχει δωσει τοσα λεφτα για αυτα που κανει..εχει οργανα και εργαλεια χειροτερα και απο ερασιτεχνη..



Τα ισχύοντα για τον ΠΖ που ανήκει στην ίδια κλάση:
Αυτά είναι τα δικά του αφού είναι όντως χειρότερος και απο νήπιο. Τα άλλα που του τα πληρώνουνε άλλοι (μέγα το της θαλάσσης κράτος), τα κρατάει για καβάντζα, όταν θα βαρέσουνε τα κανόνια
απο την απάτη, να έχει να πορεύεται. Ο ηλίθιος.

----------

kioan (11-09-16)

----------


## kioan

Δεν κάνουν τα ράσα τον παπά!
Ο ΠΖ μπορεί με μια γκαζοτανάλια, ένα *στραβο*κατσάβιδο και ενα πολύμετρο από παζάρι να σου φτιάξει και πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα αμά λάχει... αλλά του κάνουν πόλεμο τα συμφέροντα  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------

CybEng (12-09-16)

----------


## Thansavv

> Δεν κάνουν τα ράσα τον παπά!
> Ο ΠΖ μπορεί με μια γκαζοτανάλια, ένα *στραβο*κατσάβιδο και ενα πολύμετρο από παζάρι να σου φτιάξει και πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα αμά λάχει... αλλά του κάνουν πόλεμο τα συμφέροντα  
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Αν προσθέσεις σ΄ αυτά, μερικά απλά και μερικά υψίσυχνα σωληνάκια καθώς και κάνα δυο τροχούς ποδηλάτου και piston capacitors τότε γίνεται και διαστημόπλοιο.
Θα πάρει και λίγη αρχαία διαστημική (μυστική) τεχνολογία από τον Αρτέμη για να κινείται το σκάφος χωρίς καύσιμα, και τσουυυπ η Ελλάδα πρώτη παγκόσμια δύναμη του διαστήματος.

----------


## manolena

Ξεχάσατε την αλουμινοταινία. Δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει ο άνθρωπος χωρίς αλουμινοταινία.

----------


## Nickolaos

Ο καλογεράκης δείχνει να έχει φτιάξει κάτι.Προσέξτε τι γράφω.Δείχνει.Βέβαια για να σχεδιάσεις και να κατασκευάσεις κάτι τέτοιο όπως το 20kw inverter που έχει θέλει και μάστορα θέλει και εργαλεία.Πάντως σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να τα φτιάξει ο κάθε ένας.

----------


## Lykeas

Άντε γεια, *Η συζήτηση τελείωσε, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν:* *Διαγραφή.*
Ήθελε και βικιπαίδεια, βρε τον καημένο τον «εφευρέτη», τι ρεζιλίκι και αυτό. Οι άκαρδοι τον ξαπόστειλαν από την βικιπαίδεια, δεν αναγνωρίζουν τίποτε από όσα λέει για επιστημονικά επιτεύγματα και εφευρέσεις. Άπονε ντουνιά.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3...86%CE%AE%CF%82

----------

kioan (12-09-16)

----------


## Kirby

> Άντε γεια, *Η συζήτηση τελείωσε, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν:* *Διαγραφή.*
> Ήθελε και βικιπαίδεια, βρε τον καημένο τον «εφευρέτη», τι ρεζιλίκι και αυτό. Οι άκαρδοι τον ξαπόστειλαν από την βικιπαίδεια, δεν αναγνωρίζουν τίποτε από όσα λέει για επιστημονικά επιτεύγματα και εφευρέσεις. Άπονε ντουνιά.
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3...86%CE%AE%CF%82



Τι κακοί που είσαστε... Τι σας έφταιξε ο άνθρωπος? Είχαμε και μιαν ελπίδα, τώρα, πως θα σωθεί η Ελλάδα? Που θα βρούμε το γέλιο μας? Φυσικά συμφωνώ, άντε γειά!!!

----------


## street

να και ενα νεο βιντεο  καλογερακη   :Smile:  τωρα το ειδα και ακομα δεν το εχω δει ολο .... θα το δω το βραδυ

----------


## street

με καναν εντυπωση παντος κατι σχολια του δημοσιογραφου απο κατω και σας τα κανω cp .....

'' Δεν με πειράζουν τα dislike που εισπράττουν κάποια άλλα βιντεάκια μου,  τα τρία dislike όμως που έχουν πέσει μέχρι τώρα στο βίντεο αυτό με  πειράζουν πολύ και με προβληματίζουν. Ήθελα πραγματικά να ξέρω ποιοι  είναι αυτοί οι τρεις που έδειξαν τη δυσαρέσκειά τους και τι δεν τους  άρεσε. *Εκείνος ο ξερόλας από το hlektronika, που τον έστειλα να παίξει  σε άλλη παραλία λόγω της απαράδεκτης συμπεριφοράς του, θα είναι σίγουρα ο  ένας*ο»Ώ '' 

ποιος ειναι ρε παιδια  ?????? :Lol: 


και για να αστειευτω λιγο  εμενα στο μυαλο με ηρθε το παρακατω

----------


## kioan

> *Εκείνος ο ξερόλας από το hlektronika, που τον έστειλα να παίξει  σε άλλη παραλία λόγω της απαράδεκτης συμπεριφοράς του, θα είναι σίγουρα ο  ένας*



Δεν είμαι εγώ πάντως  :Lol:  Ίσως ο FreeEnergy διότι μάλλον δεν τους αρέσει το ξεβράκωμα  :Rolleyes: 



Είδα αποσπασματικά το video και άκουσα 


08:40 πως το υδρογόνο ιονίζεται και δημιουργεί ακτινοβολία *γ* η οποία όμως δεν μπορεί να διαφύγει έξω από το εργαστήριο γιατί είναι τσιμεντένιο και έχει οπλισμό στο σκυρόδεμα.  :Lol: 
Εγκυκλοπαιδικά αναφέρω πως ακτινοβολία *γ* που απαιτεί ένα δεδομένο πάχος φύλλου μολύβδου για να απορροφηθεί, απαιτεί περίπου το εξαπλάσιο πάχος τσιμέντου για τον ίδιο βαθμό απορρόφησης. Ο οπλισμός του σκυροδέματος φυσικά και δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο... αλλά πάλι εγώ δεν πληρώνομαι με τα views, οπότε είμαι σίγουρος πως κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρει αυτός που τα λέει σε όσους τον πιστεύουν.19:45 καταστρέφει με ιονισμό το οξυγόνο  :Confused1:  Το βομβαρδίζει με ακτινοβολία γ και το μεταστοιχειώνει!20:00 πλησιάζει έναν μετρητή ακτινοβολίας (μSv) στα 3m και δείχνει αμελητέα μέτρηση. Τον πλησιάζει 1m στο θαλαμο ιονισμού (υψηλή τάση και συχνότητα) και το όργανο τρελαίνεται. Όχι σταδιακά, δεν αυξάνεται η μετρούμενη τιμή καθώς πλησιάζει, αλλά ξαφνικά παύει να μετρά. Μήπως, λέω μήπως, φταίει ο ηλεκτρομαγνητικός θόρυβος και όχι η ακτινοβολία;41:30 είναι και βιολόγος! Θα μειώσει τις αρρώστιες στον παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό καταστρέφοντας τα μικρόβια, απλά ανεβάζοντας το ποσοστό οξυγόνου στον πλανήτη!

----------


## street

λες να υπονοει οτι καποιον απο δω μεσα που πηγε να του παρει συνεντευξη ?  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

> λες να υπονοει οτι καποιον απο δω μεσα που πηγε να του παρει συνεντευξη ?



Λες αφότου έφαγε πόρτα από εδώ, να έφαγε πόρτα και από τα σχόλια στα video;  :Lol:  Δάκτυλος του leosedf θα κρύβεται πίσω από όλα αυτά  :Rolleyes:

----------


## street

και γω στα πεταχτα το βλεπω  , ρε συ αυτος εφτιαξε εκει περα οικιακο πυρηνικο αντιδραστηρα η κανω λαθος ?  :Biggrin:   :Lol:

----------


## kioan

> και γω στα πεταχτα το βλεπω  , ρε συ αυτος εφτιαξε εκει περα οικιακο πυρηνικο αντιδραστηρα η κανω λαθος ?



Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στην μοναδική καινοτομία που παρουσιάζει προς το τέλος του video... την παγκοσμίως πρώτη μουσταλευριά φτιαγμένη με υδρογόνο  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Όπως λέει και ένας στα σχόλια, πρόκειται για τον σύγχρονο Τέσλα  :Crying: 

Φυσικά και θεωρώ την σύγκριση με τον Τέσλα απαράδεκτη διότι (και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) ακόμα και ο Τέσλα μουσταλευριά δεν μπόρεσε να κάνει με κανένα από τα πηνία του.

----------


## manolena

Όχι αντιδραστήρα ρε παιδιά. Συνεργαζόταν με τον Doc από το "Back to the future" και του πήρε τα σχέδια της βελτιωμένης έκδοσης του flux capacitor που καίει μπανανοφλουδες και λεμονοκουπες.

----------


## street

κοιτα νταξ , και ο ιδιος ειπε οτι απλα ακολουθει την πεπατημενη και οχι  οτι ειναι εφευρετης  , παντως θελει πολλα κιλα αρκιντια το να ασχολειται  καποιος με τετοια και να μην γινει φωτοβολιδα κατα λαθος ?    :Biggrin:   μια φορα θα γινει και μετα θα βλεπουμε το μανιταρι  και την εκτυφλωτικη λαμψη που λεει  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

> κοιτα νταξ , και ο ιδιος ειπε οτι απλα ακολουθει την πεπατημενη και οχι  οτι ειναι εφευρετης  , παντως θελει πολλα κιλα αρκιντια το να ασχολειται  καποιος με τετοια και να μην γινει φωτοβολιδα κατα λαθος ?



Αφήνεις αιχμές κατά του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου και παρακαλώ να ανακαλέσεις άμεσα!

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, πέρα από τη συμβατική ηλεκτρόλυση, η όλη καινοτομία που παρουσιάζεται είναι ο καθαρισμός του υδρογόνου από τυχόν οξυγόνο ώστε να είναι ασφαλής η αποθήκευσή του σε δεξαμενές. Αυτό λέει πως το επιτυγχάνει με ιονισμό και *μεταστοιχείωση* του οξυγόνου.  :Huh: 
Επειδή φυσικός δεν είμαι, ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως σε ένα *κλειστό σύστημα* μεταστοιχειώνεται το οξυγόνο ώστε τελικά, από το αρχικό ένα μείγμα υδρογόνου και τυχόν οξυγόνου, να πάρουμε στην έξοδο *καθαρό υδρογόνο και μόνον*.

Εγώ αυτό που υποθέτω πως τελικά γίνεται είναι απλώς μια ελεγχόμενη, ως κάποιο βαθμό, καύση εντός της μικρής δεξαμενής παράγοντας μείγμα υδρογόνου και υδρατμών. Ο ίδιος σε κάποιο σημείο αναφέρει πως με τον ιονισμό που κάνει το οξυγόνο (O2) γίνεται όζον (O3) και μετά τα ξαναμπερδεύει λέγοντας πως το οξυγόνο εξαφανίζεται. Αν όντως στην δεξαμενή του αποθηκεύει υδρογόνο και όζον, να μας πει που μένει να εκκενώσουμε την περιοχή.

Τα περί μεταστοιχειώσεων που αναφέρει θεωρώ πως αγγίζουν τα όρια της "επιστήμης" της αλχημείας  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα λέει. Εγώ είχα αντιδράσει αρνητικά και μετά ήρθε ένας άσχετος από αυτούς που πιστεύουν σε free energy που νομίζει ότι ο Καλογεράκης έχει εφεύρει πυρηνική σύντηξη και με έβριζε και τον έβριζα κι εγώ.
Προφανώς τα έσβησε μετά.
Καλά που το είπε πάντως πάω να ρίξω αρνητικά, ρίχτε κι εσείς για τρόλιασμα LOL να δούμε τι θα λέει μετά χαχαχχαχα.

----------


## leosedf

> Λες αφότου έφαγε πόρτα από εδώ, να έφαγε πόρτα και από τα σχόλια στα video;  Δάκτυλος του leosedf θα κρύβεται πίσω από όλα αυτά



E ναι, το είδα όλο το βίντεο είχα καθήσει, αυτό το καινούριο. Για να μου φύγει η περιέργεια.

12 χρόνια έφαγε σε μελέτες? να συνδέσει τις αντλίες και τα σωληνάκια η να φτιάξει τους αντιδραστήρες? (που είναι κενοί με ένα μπουζί μέσα). Μέχρι να μας σώσει ο Καλογεράκης θα κόβουμε βόλτες με ούφο αντιβαρύτητας.
Πήγα βάρεσα αρνητικό για σπάσιμο, δεν είχα βαρέσει πριν αλλά μας έδωσε ιδέα.  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Δηλαδή έφαγε 20 χρόνια για τα inverter και άλλα 12 γι' αύτό γμησε τα ασύμφορος είναι, άρχισα να τον καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάθεται μόνος στο σπίτι και δεν δουλεύει πουθενά.

Επίσης τα σχόλια δεν μπορώ να τα διαβάσω όλα μου προκαλούν εμετούς.

----------


## Dragonborn

> ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως σε ένα *κλειστό σύστημα* μεταστοιχειώνεται το οξυγόνο ώστε τελικά, από το αρχικό ένα μείγμα υδρογόνου και τυχόν οξυγόνου, να πάρουμε στην έξοδο *καθαρό υδρογόνο και μόνον*.



Είναι απλό αν σκεφτείς ότι η μεταστοιχείωση δεν γίνεται σε κανονικό υδρογόνο αλλά σε δευτέριο: 8.O.16 -> 8x (1.H.2) + ακτίνες γ Όμως και το δευτέριο στην καύση συμπεριφέρεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

----------


## kioan

> Είναι απλό αν σκεφτείς ότι η μεταστοιχείωση δεν γίνεται σε κανονικό υδρογόνο αλλά σε δευτέριο: 8.O.16 -> 8x (1.H.2) + ακτίνες γ Όμως και το δευτέριο στην καύση συμπεριφέρεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο.



Δηλαδή μετατρέπει και το οξυγόνο σε υδρογόνο.
Θεωρητικώς μπορεί να γίνεται, αλλά οι γνώσεις μου δεν με βοηθούν να καταλάβω πως γίνεται σε έναν θάλαμο ο οποίος περιέχει μίγμα H2 και O2 υπό πίεση καθώς και ηλεκτρόδια με υψηλή εναλλασσόμενη τάση (σπινθήρας), να εξαναγκάσουμε να γίνει η μεταστοιχείωση του οξυγόνου αντί της καύσης του υδρογόνου.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλά μιλούσε για Όζον (Ο3) και έλεγε δεν έχει οξυγόνο! Τελικά τι γίνεται?

----------


## bchris

Άδικη που ειναι η ζωη ρε γαμωτο!
Κατι τέτοιοι με τα υδρογονα με τα ρεύματα με ολα αυτα και δεν εχει γινει καμμια σοβαρη έκρηξη να τους κανει μαύρους οπως στα κινούμενα σχέδια...
Κι άλλοι νύχι πάνε να κόψουν και σπάνε τα ποδια τους.

----------


## leosedf

Μη βιάζεσαι....

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

> Άδικη που ειναι η ζωη ρε γαμωτο!
> Κατι τέτοιοι με τα υδρογονα με τα ρεύματα με ολα αυτα και δεν εχει γινει καμμια σοβαρη έκρηξη να τους κανει μαύρους οπως στα κινούμενα σχέδια...
> Κι άλλοι νύχι πάνε να κόψουν και σπάνε τα ποδια τους.



Αυτό έχει γίνη σίγουρα αλλά δεν το γνωρίζομαι.

----------


## Dragonborn

Οι καλοκαιρινές διακοπές τελείωσαν και εκδηλώθηκε Γερμανικό ενδιαφέρον για την εφεύρεση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου. 'Οπως εύστοχα τονίζει το σχετικό άρθρο, η σπουδαία εφεύρεση έχει ξεπεράσει προ καιρού τα ελληνικά σύνορα.  :W00t:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Οι καλοκαιρινές διακοπές τελείωσαν και εκδηλώθηκε Γερμανικό ενδιαφέρον για την εφεύρεση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου. 'Οπως εύστοχα τονίζει το σχετικό άρθρο, η σπουδαία εφεύρεση έχει ξεπεράσει προ καιρού τα ελληνικά σύνορα.



Μπα σε καλό σου, μας πόνεσε το στομάχι από τα γέλια πρωί πρωί  :Thumbup: 
Απόγευμα να τα βάζεις αυτά!

----------


## nestoras

> Οι καλοκαιρινές διακοπές τελείωσαν και εκδηλώθηκε Γερμανικό ενδιαφέρον για την εφεύρεση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου. 'Οπως εύστοχα τονίζει το σχετικό άρθρο, η σπουδαία εφεύρεση έχει ξεπεράσει προ καιρού τα ελληνικά σύνορα.



Είδα το δεύτερο βιντεάκι, αυτό με την μπαλαντέζα που έχει βγάλει από τον πίνακα.
Για το τσίρκο είμαστε... 

Κάποια στιγμή όταν ζουμάρει στη συσκευή, φαίνονται κάτι πλακέτες από παλιό ραδιόφωνο πάνω και κλασικά άφθονη αλουμινοταινία!

Επίσης, δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αυτή η συσκευή είναι τόσο διαφορετική από την άλλη που παρουσίαζεσαι στην εκπομπή του "Μάκη". Μάλλον είναι η βελτιωμένη έκδοση γιατί εκείνη με το ζόρι άναβε κάτι λάμπες οικονομίας ενώ αυτή σηκώνει ψυγείο, κουζίνα και ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνο.

Πάω στοίχημα ότι τα άκρα της πρίζας είναι παράλληλες επαφές με τα άκρα του γενικού διακόπτη κι ότι το θυληκό φίς της συσκευής του έχει γεφυρωμένα απλά τα "τσουτσούνια" του εσωτερικά!  :Smile:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Κάποια στιγμή όταν ζουμάρει στη συσκευή, φαίνονται κάτι πλακέτες από παλιό ραδιόφωνο πάνω και κλασικά άφθονη αλουμινοταινία!



Το πιο σύγχρονο όργανο πάντως που είδα στο βίντεο ήταν το ρολόι κούκος στον τοίχο  :Tongue2:

----------


## kioan

Πιστεύω αξίζει να δείτε το δεύτερο video, έστω από το 3:45 και μετά, όπου δείχνει και τον εξοπλισμό του εργαστηρίου του. Στο video φαίνονται λοιπόν _"κάποιοι φασματικοί αναλυτές, κάποια network analyzer, κάποια communication test set, κάποια συχνόμετρα που ανεβαίνουν μέχρι τους 200GHz... δηλαδή πράγματα τα οποία είναι πανάκριβα"._ Εξοπλισμό που σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο _"δεν έχουν ούτε τα πιο σύγχρονα ερευνητικά κέντρα"._






Στα όργανα του κατάφερα να ξεχωρίσω τουλάχιστον δύο HP 8922M (GSM Mobile Station Test Set) τα οποία και προφανώς παίζουν τον ίδιο ρόλο με τα χιλιάδες λαμπάκια που είχαν τα εργαστήρια στις sci-fi ταινίες περασμένων δεκαετιών  :Lol: 

Τι και αν είναι discontinued εδώ και χρόνια, ο ΠΖ μας ενημερώνει πως πρόκειται για _"όργανα τελευταίας τεχνολογίας και φοβερά σύγχρονα"_.

----------


## nestoras

> Πιστεύω αξίζει να δείτε το δεύτερο video, έστω από το 3:45 και μετά, όπου δείχνει και τον εξοπλισμό του εργαστηρίου του. Στο video φαίνονται λοιπόν _"κάποιοι φασματικοί αναλυτές, κάποια network analyzer, κάποια communication test set, κάποια συχνόμετρα που ανεβαίνουν μέχρι τους 200GHz... δηλαδή πράγματα τα οποία είναι πανάκριβα"._ Εξοπλισμό που σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο _"δεν έχουν ούτε τα πιο σύγχρονα ερευνητικά κέντρα"._
> 
> 
> 
> Στα όργανα του κατάφερα να ξεχωρίσω τουλάχιστον δύο HP 8922M (GSM Mobile Station Test Set) τα οποία και προφανώς *παίζουν τον ίδιο ρόλο με τα χιλιάδες λαμπάκια που είχαν τα εργαστήρια στις sci-fi ταινίες περασμένων δεκαετιών* 
> 
> Τι και αν είναι discontinued εδώ και χρόνια, ο ΠΖ μας ενημερώνει πως πρόκειται για _"όργανα τελευταίας τεχνολογίας και φοβερά σύγχρονα"_.



Κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση αυτό κι έψαξα παρομοίως. Το όργανο είναι τουλάχιστον 20ετίας.

Νομίζω πάντως πως οι δικιές του συχνότητες είναι πολύ πάνω από τα 200GHz (έβδομη αρμονική των 300GHz) οπότε ακόμη κι αυτός ο εξοπλισμός δεν πλησιάζει καν το μέγεθος της βλακείας του...

Ειδικά εκεί που εξηγεί τη λειτουργία των οργάνων είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

Fire Doger (17-10-16)

----------


## kioan

> Νομίζω πάντως πως οι δικιές του συχνότητες είναι πολύ πάνω από τα 200GHz (έβδομη αρμονική των 300GHz) οπότε ακόμη κι αυτός ο εξοπλισμός δεν πλησιάζει καν το μέγεθος της βλακείας του...



Για την ακρίβεια, το *HP 8922M* (αν εξαιρέσουμε όλες τις δυνατότητές του που αφορούν καθαρά GSM) έχει τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:


Rf generator specifications:
Frequency range: 10 MHz to 1 GHzFrequency resolution: 1 HzRf analyzer specifications:
Frequency range: 10 MHz to 1 GHzFrequency resolution: 1 HzOscilloscope frequency range (3 dB):
2 Hz to 50 kHz

----------


## Kirby

Παρακαλώ την βοήθειά σας.  Όπως έχω αναφέρει, έχω σχέσεις με Κίνα και ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά. Έφτειαξα ένα μηχανάκι που ξύνει κάθε σημείο του σώματος που έχει φαγούρα. Το είπα στον Κινέζο φίλο μου και έδειξε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Μπορείτε άν θέλετε, χωρίς να σας πιέσω, να καλέσετε κάποιον δημοσιογράφο και να του πείτε οτι υπάρχει μεγάλο Κινέζικο ενδιαφέρον για μια Ελληνική εφεύρεση?

  Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## leosedf

Και στα μηχανήματα βέβαια ούτε ένα καλώδιο έστω για πλάκα πάνω... lol

----------


## rama

Για να είναι πιό αληθοφανές πάντως, στη θέση της αποκαλούμενης μπαλαντέζας θα χρησιμοποιούσα ένα πιό χοντρό καλώδιο, κι όχι αυτό το πλακέ (χωρίς γείωση) που δείχνει να είναι από παλιομοδίτικο φωτιστικό τραπεζιού με λάμπα 40W.

ΥΓ ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να ξέραμε αν για το σπίτι του πληρώνει κατανάλωση από το δίκτυο, ή έχει αυτονομηθεί αφού διαθέτει την τεχνολογία.

----------


## IRF

Άνθρωπος που ξέρει; να χρησιμοποιεί τόσα όργανα(όσα έχει τέλοσπάντων και όποιας τεχνολογίας)γιατί βάζει μια ηλίθια μπαλαντέζα για να ανάψει ένα σπίτι.Εκτός αν ξέχασε να μας πει ότι είναι με νεο υπεραγώγιμο υλικό μηδενικής αντίστασης :Lol:  σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου.Αν το έλεγε θα τον πίστευαν καλύτερα.

----------


## kioan

> Άνθρωπος που ξέρει; να χρησιμοποιεί τόσα όργανα(όσα έχει τέλοσπάντων και όποιας τεχνολογίας)γιατί βάζει μια ηλίθια μπαλαντέζα για να ανάψει ένα σπίτι.



Γιατί δεν απευθύνεται ούτε σε εσένα, ούτε σε εμένα, ούτε σε όποιον μπαίνει και διαβάζει εδώ μέσα. Απευθύνεται σε ηλίθιους που θα τον πίστευαν ακόμα και αν έβγαινε σωλήνας ποτίσματος από τον πίνακα.

----------

picdev (13-10-16), 

street (13-10-16)

----------


## Thansavv

Έχει τραβήξει μια μπαλαντέζα από του γείτονα η οποία πάει στο βολτόμετρο. Εκεί πάει και σουκο φις το θηλυκό. Το εξελιγμένο μηχάνημα είναι μόνο για μόστρα. Για γέλια και για κλάματα!!

----------


## Fire Doger

"Και έτσι παιδιά αρπάζουμε ένα καλώδιο με φάση και το κουνάμε πέρα δώθε" 0:38

Στο τέλος που τα άνοιξε και έχουν ντουμπλάρει την φωνή 5:42 σαν κάτι να ντουμάνιασε :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

"ΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΣ ΡΕ ΣΑΙΝΙ ΜΕ IQ ΡΑΔΙΚΙΟΥ!!  ΜΑΣ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΟΥΜΕ  ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΩΝ ΗΜΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΩΙΝΟΙ ΧΑΦΙΕΔΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΙΣΜΑ .. ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ... ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΛΣΧΑΙΜΕΡ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ.ο»Ώ"


Χαχαχαχαχαχα!

Μην αναρωτιέστε γιατί ο μουστάκιας βασιλεύει, όσο υπάρχουν αυτοί.... Και είναι πολλοί.

----------


## Thansavv

> Για να είναι πιό αληθοφανές πάντως, στη θέση της αποκαλούμενης μπαλαντέζας θα χρησιμοποιούσα ένα πιό χοντρό καλώδιο, κι όχι αυτό το πλακέ (χωρίς γείωση) που δείχνει να είναι από παλιομοδίτικο φωτιστικό τραπεζιού με λάμπα 40W.
> 
> ΥΓ *ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να ξέραμε αν για το σπίτι του πληρώνει κατανάλωση από το δίκτυο, ή έχει αυτονομηθεί αφού διαθέτει την τεχνολογία*.



Στην περιοχή που μένει είναι ακριβό το νερό και έτσι προτιμάει να πληρώνει τη ΔΕΗ.

----------


## street

καλα ναι οκ ξερουμε ποιος θα γινει φωτοβολιδα  αν και δεν το κοβω ,  σιγουρα δεν θα γινει αυτος που τυλιγει πεταμενες πλακετες με ....  αλουμινοχαρτο  αν και εχω μια μικρη αμφιβολια μην παρει φωτια ο ιδιος με  το οινοπνευμα για την ψησταρια  :Lol:  


υσ  .... σοβαρα τωρα χρειαζομαι ενα μικρο κοματι καθαρου πλουτωνιου ,  μικροτερο χουφτας , δεν το θελω για το σπιτι  αλλα για πανω στο χωριο  στο χωραφι , αν εχει καποιος στελνω και το ειδικο μπουκαλι μεταφορας ,  στειλετε με πμ ... χε χε χερ χαρ

----------


## street

> "ΤΙ  ΜΑΣ ΛΕΣ ΡΕ ΣΑΙΝΙ ΜΕ IQ ΡΑΔΙΚΙΟΥ!!  ΜΑΣ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΟΥΜΕ  ΤΟ  ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΩΝ ΗΜΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ  ΕΝΑΣ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΩΙΝΟΙ ΧΑΦΙΕΔΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ  ΕΙΚΟΝΙΣΜΑ .. ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ  ΕΒΛΕΠΑ... ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΛΣΧΑΙΜΕΡ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ.ο»Ώ"
> 
> 
> Χαχαχαχαχαχα!
> 
> Μην αναρωτιέστε γιατί ο μουστάκιας βασιλεύει, όσο υπάρχουν αυτοί.... Και είναι πολλοί.




εμ καλα σε ειπε παλιο σατανικο φιδι  :Lol: 


μπας και υπαρχει κανα τετοιο ? 




> ΤΟ  ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΩΝ *ΗΜΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ*



αν ναι εισαι η προσωποποιηση του σατανα  ...


αα και μεγαλο φιδι  :Tongue2:   :hahahha:

----------


## Fire Doger

Έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την δομή του εγκεφάλου των ψυχοπαθών και πως αρχίζουν να κάνουν βήματα προς την θεραπεία.
Για τους βλαμμένους ξέρετε αν έχουν αρχίσει να το ψάχνουν? :Confused1:  :Lol:

----------


## street

αν θελεις ελα να συνεργαστουμε και να βγαλουμε την ' ειδικη σωληνα '   που κανει ..... αλλα δεν σε λεω απο τωρα τι  , μην χαλασει και  συνεργασια και πας και πουλησεις την ιδεα αλλου , χεχεχ 
θα μας κατα  κραξουν εδω μεσα ενοειτε  ... πες και κανα 2-3 μηνυσεις που φυσικα βαρας  και αντιμηνυσεις για συκοφαντια του προιοντος ....
.... και το χρημα ρεει στην τσεπη  .....

μεχρι να το παρουν χαμπαρι ..... 

καλο ε ?  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

> εμ καλα σε ειπε παλιο σατανικο φιδι 
> 
> 
> μπας και υπαρχει κανα τετοιο ? 
> 
> 
> αν ναι εισαι η προσωποποιηση του σατανα  ...
> 
> 
> αα και μεγαλο φιδι



Κυκλοφορώ τα βράδια κάτω από γέφυρες και σφάζω νταβάδες και μετά πάω στο γιού τούμπ και τρολίζω....

----------


## rama

> "Και έτσι παιδιά αρπάζουμε ένα καλώδιο με φάση και το κουνάμε πέρα δώθε" 0:38



Εκατσα ξανά και είδα μερικές φορές το πρώτο μέρος του video στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι πολύ εύστοχα. Μέχρι να κλείσει το γενικό, υποτίθεται οτι η "μπαλαντέζα" έχει ζωντανή φάση. Ο τρόπος που τη χειρίζεται, καθώς αλλάζει το χέρι που την κρατά κοντά στο φις χωρίς καν να το κοιτάει, δείχνει είτε επικίνδυνη άγνοια κινδύνου (εφόσον ισχυρίζεται οτι είναι ενεργό) είτε σιγουριά εξαπάτησης (που φυσικά είναι η περίπτωσή μας). Ακόμα και μετά το κλείσιμο του γενικού, ποιός σώφρων δεν θα έκανε έναν extra έλεγχο για να βεβαιωθεί οτι δεν υπάρχει φάση κατά λάθος, αλλά θα ακουμπούσε στο πρόσωπό του το φις?

----------


## aristidis540

Ρε παιδιά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για ολο αυτό? μια ομαδική μήνυση ...κάτι τέλος πάντων γι'αυτο τον τσαρλατάνο.
Άλλα από την άλλη σκεφτεσε όλο τον χειμώνα θα έχουμε υλικό να γελάμε,με αυτόν και τους αφελείς που τα πιστεύουν.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ρε παιδιά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για ολο αυτό? μια ομαδική μήνυση ...κάτι τέλος πάντων γι'αυτο τον τσαρλατάνο.
> Άλλα από την άλλη σκεφτεσε όλο τον χειμώνα θα έχουμε υλικό να γελάμε,με αυτόν και τους αφελείς που τα πιστεύουν.



Εδώ άλλοι πουλάνε χυμό ματζουράνας που γιατρεύει καρκίνους και προτρέπουν τους ασθενείς να σταματήσουν τις χημειοθεραπείες και ο άλλος υπόσχεται πως θα εξοφλήσει το χρέος όλων μας με τα 9 τρις που του χρωστάει η ΝΑΣΑ και τα άλλα 150 τρις που θα πάρει από κληρονομιά και δεν κουνιέται φύλο και θα ασχοληθούν με τον ΠΖ που το μόνο που κάνει είναι να βγάζει λεφτά από το Youtube?

----------


## IRF

> Ρε παιδιά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για ολο αυτό? μια ομαδική μήνυση ...κάτι τέλος πάντων γι'αυτο τον τσαρλατάνο.
> Άλλα από την άλλη σκεφτεσε όλο τον χειμώνα θα έχουμε υλικό να γελάμε,με αυτόν και τους αφελείς που τα πιστεύουν.



Να του πούμε *να πάει να γίνει πολιτικάντης* θα δουλέεεεεψει κόοοοσμο.Έστι δεν θα βγάζει άκρη κανένας για τις μ@λ@κιες που λέει.Επίσης πάντα πρέπει νεα έχουμε και θετική σκέψη:Αν γίνει πολιτικός και δουλέψει  Μέρκελ-ΔΝΤ ότι θα λύσει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα και μας διαγράψουν όλο το χρέος. Σε σε λίγο θα τους πουλάμε ΤW ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.Θα γίνει τόοσο φθηνή η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που είναι ανώφελο όλοι οι ξένοι να τρέχουν να αγοράσουν τη ΔΕΗ κοψοχρονιά.Όλοι θα έχουμε σπίτι μια συσκευή  ΖΖΖ :Tongue2:  και η ΔΕΗ θα πτωχεύσει.Το κακό όμως αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι ότι η Μέρκελ είναι φυσικός

----------


## kioan

> Ρε παιδιά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για ολο αυτό? μια ομαδική μήνυση ...κάτι τέλος πάντων γι'αυτο τον τσαρλατάνο.



Και ποιοι είμαστε εμείς για να το κάνουμε όταν τολμάει να επικαλείται την Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών και η τελευταία δεν κάνει τίποτα για να προστατέψει το κύρος της;






> ...και θα ασχοληθούν με τον ΠΖ που το μόνο που κάνει είναι να βγάζει λεφτά από το Youtube?



Το να βγάζει μόνο από το YouTube είναι το αισιόδοξο σενάριο. Αν όμως όλοι εμείς με τους φόρους που πληρώνουμε χρηματοδοτούμε μια απάτη, τότε το θέμα σοβαρεύει.

----------

CybEng (14-10-16)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Το να βγάζει μόνο από το YouTube είναι το αισιόδοξο σενάριο. Αν όμως όλοι εμείς με τους φόρους που πληρώνουμε χρηματοδοτούμε μια απάτη, τότε το θέμα σοβαρεύει.



Ελπίζω πως όχι, πως είναι απλά παπαριά του ψεκασμένου.
Αν έχει δώσει έστω 1 ευρώ θέλει κρέμασμα!

----------


## kioan

> Ελπίζω πως όχι, πως είναι απλά παπαριά του ψεκασμένου. Αν έχει δώσει έστω 1 ευρώ θέλει κρέμασμα!



Μακάρι να έχει μείνει απλώς στα λόγια, αν και έχει κυκλοφορήσει πολύ αυτό:





> _Την περασμένη εβδομάδα (11/2015), πραγματοποιήθηκε μία κλειστή σύσκεψη στο Πεντάγωνο, παρουσία του Υπουργού Εθνικής Άμυνας, Πάνου Καμμένου, του αρχηγού ΓΕΕΘΑ, επιστημόνων και πολιτικού προσωπικού, για τη μεγάλη ελληνική εφεύρεση. Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος παρουσίασε τη συσκευή του και αμέσως βρήκε ανταπόκριση από την ηγεσία του Υπουργείου Εθνικής Άμυνας η οποία χαρακτήρισε «στρατιωτικό μυστικό» την αρχή λειτουργίας της._
> _Πλέον, έπειτα από την αναγνώριση της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών, το Υπουργείο αναλαμβάνει την εποπτεία της διαδικασίας ώστε η συσκευή να κατοχυρωθεί ως στρατιωτική πατέντα, εξασφαλίζοντας όλα τα απαραίτητα εφόδια για την ανάπτυξη και την ασφάλειά της, ενώ παράλληλα θα διαθέσει ειδικό εργαστήριο για την υλοποίηση του προγράμματος που φιλοδοξεί να δώσει λύση στο ενεργειακό._

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Το είχα διαβάσει αυτό, αλλά δεν είδα να είναι από κάποια ανακοίνωση του ΓΕΕΘΑ, αλλά από ζούγκλες κλπ.
Οπότε είναι σαν τον Γερμανό επενδυτή μάλλον  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα μου την πέσανε τα καρτάλια στα σχόλια του  Βίντεο, τι διαστρεβλωτή με λένε, τι ανόητο, τι υποβολέα LOL.

----------


## kioan

Από τα σχόλια καταλαβαίνει κανείς πολλά για την κατάντια μας... 😕

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## IRF

> Τώρα μου την πέσανε τα καρτάλια στα σχόλια του  Βίντεο, τι διαστρεβλωτή με λένε, τι ανόητο, τι υποβολέα LOL.



Υπάρχουν ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟΙ επώνυμοι πτυχιούχοι ηλίθιοι;Μπράβο τους.Αν έβλεπες στην Διεθνή έκθεση Θεσ/νικης (πρίν μερικά χρόνια)πόσες χιλιάδες ηλίθιοι αγόραζαν μαγνήτη που ιονίζει το καύσιμο, τα πενηντάευρα βροχή.Ο σεκιουριτάς έκανε χρηματαποστολή κάθε μία ώρα από το στάντ.Αν βγεί αύριο ο Ζ να το πουλήσει στο κόσμο θα κάνουν ουρά τα βόδια.Δυστυχώς ο εισαγγελέας δεν προλαβαίνει να ασχοληθεί με τέτοιους αγύρτες.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Από τα σχόλια καταλαβαίνει κανείς πολλά για την κατάντια μας... π
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Εκτός από troller κανείς νοήμον άνθρωπος δεν κάνει σχόλια στο YouTube (εκτός από τεχνικού ενδιαφέροντος θέματα) γιατί δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης, δεν προσφέρουν απολύτως τίποτα... είναι άτυπος νόμος, τα σχόλια του 9gag περισσότερη ποιότητα έχουν.

----------


## kioan

> Αν έβλεπες στην Διεθνή έκθεση Θεσ/νικης (πρίν μερικά χρόνια)πόσες χιλιάδες ηλίθιοι αγόραζαν μαγνήτη που ιονίζει το καύσιμο, τα πενηντάευρα βροχή.



Ξέρουμε αν κάνει ο οποιοσδήποτε μαγνήτης για τον ιονισμό του καυσίμου ή αυτές οι ιδιότητες υπάρχουν μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο κράμα μαλακομαγνήτη;  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## manolena

> Ξέρουμε αν κάνει ο οποιοσδήποτε μαγνήτης για τον ιονισμό του καυσίμου ή αυτές οι ιδιότητες υπάρχουν μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο κράμα μαλακομαγνήτη;  
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Είναι ειδικός μαγνήτης. Λίγοι άνθρωποι τον έχουν ή έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτόν. Εγώ, για παράδειγμα. Αφού μερικές φορές νομίζω πως είμαι σαν εκείνα τα μυγόχαρτα στα καφενεία των 80's στα χωριά που πηγαίνανε και κολούσανε οι μύγες πάνω σαν στραβές. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, όλοι οι απανταχού μλκες ανα την υφήλιο έρχονται και πέφτουν πάνω μου.

----------


## pstratos

μα δεν το ξέρεις? οι κόκκινοί μαγνήτες είναι για τα πράσινα καύσιμα (βενζίνες / ναυτιλιακό diesel) και οι πράσινοι για το κόκκινο diesel κίνησης)

----------


## kioan

> μα δεν το ξέρεις? οι κόκκινοί μαγνήτες είναι για τα πράσινα καύσιμα (βενζίνες / ναυτιλιακό diesel) και οι πράσινοι για το κόκκινο diesel κίνησης)



Επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ diesel κίνησης θα πάρω έναν τέτοιο και θα τον κόψω στα δύο.



Όποιος θέλει το άλλο μισό με τον πράσινο πόλο, ας μου πει.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ diesel κίνησης θα πάρω έναν τέτοιο και θα τον κόψω στα δύο.
> 
> 
> 
> Όποιος θέλει το άλλο μισό με τον πράσινο πόλο, ας μου πει.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Πας γυρευοντας να παρεις το Νομπελ Φυσικής....  :Smile:

----------


## nestoras

> Πάω στοίχημα ότι τα άκρα της πρίζας είναι παράλληλες επαφές με τα άκρα του γενικού διακόπτη κι ότι το θυληκό φίς της συσκευής του έχει γεφυρωμένα απλά τα "τσουτσούνια" του εσωτερικά!



Διόρθωση, η συσκευή έχει μπαταρία που απλά οπλίζει ένα ρελέ συνδεδεμένο παράλληλα στις επαφές του γενικού διακόπτη. Αλλιώς δε θα μπορούσε να πιάσει τους γυμνούς ακροδέκτες!  :Smile:

----------


## IRF

Με βάση τα λεγόμενα του "εφευρέτη" Ζ συνδέει την μπαλαντέζα και τροφοδοτεί με ρεύμα τα πάντα. Όταν λειτουργεί με ΔΕΗ δηλαδή κρέμεται μια μπαλαντέζα με ρεύμα από τον πίνακα=συσκευή ηλεκτροσόκ-έμπνευσης του εφευρέτη. :Cursing: Επίσης διαχωρισμός φάσης ουδετέρου όταν τροφοδοτεί από το μηχανημά του δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνει  :Lol: .Αλλοίμονο στον δύσμοιρο που θα πιάσει συσκευή με διαρροή, ακόμα και σβυστή(κουζίνα-θερμοσίφωνο), αν αυτός τύχει να δώσει φάση από την κ0λ0 συσκευή στον ουδέτερο του πίνακα.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67044

----------


## Fire Doger

> Διόρθωση, η συσκευή έχει μπαταρία που απλά οπλίζει ένα ρελέ συνδεδεμένο παράλληλα στις επαφές του γενικού διακόπτη. Αλλιώς δε θα μπορούσε να πιάσει τους γυμνούς ακροδέκτες!



Και εγώ έλεγα τι είναι αυτό το "τσακ" που ακούγετε μόλις συνδέει το καλώδιο..... :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## aristidis540

Στο άρθρο του ενικος.gr διαβάζουμε σχολιο απο κατω.

ΠολιτηςΧ

((Η  εφευρεση ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ που παρουσιασε πρωτος ο Τριανταφυλοπουλος στην  ΖΟΥΓΚΛΑ, αποτελει μια ΒΟΜΒΑ στα θεμελια του παγκοσμιου  ενεργειακου  χρηματοπολιτικοΟικονομικου συστηματος και του ιδιου του καπιταλισμου,  αφου εξασφαλιζει μεσω της "ΕΝΔΟΘΕΡΜΗΣ ΚΑΥΣΗΣ" απλου νερου, απεριοριστες  ποσοτητες ΑΜΕΣΑ παραγομενου ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟΥ χωρις αναγκη αποθηκευσης και εν  παραλληλω ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ 12 φορες πιο φτηνο απο το κοστος της ΔΕΗ ,  ενω οι μοναδες παραγωγης ειναι τοσο μικρες σε ογκο , που μπορει καθε  νοικοκυριο να μετατραπει σε ανεξαρτητο παραγωγο ρευματος, που θα  χρησιμοποιει την ενεργεια αυτη για τις αναγκες του - οπως και το  παραγομενο ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ - ενω παραλληλα θα διαθετει το υπολοιπο στη ΔΕΗ μεσω  του ηλεκτρικου δικτυου.Η συσκευη ειναι τοσο ελαφρη που μπορει να  προσαρμοστει ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΥΠΟ οχηματος και βγαζει ΝΕΡΟ ως προιον καυσης, και  η αυτονομια του με 50 λιτρα νερο στο ντεποζιτο ειναι μια αποσταση απο  ελλαδα - φιλανδια ...και παλι πισω! Το μηχανημα εχει κριθει απο τον  ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟ ως ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ αφου μπορουν να κινηθουν ανετοτατα τανκς με  μερικες δεκαδες λιτρα απλο νερακι και συναμα , με απιστευτη αυτονομια /  αφου νερο οποιασδηποτε ποιοτητας υπαρχει ΠΑΝΤΟΥ , και εχει απο τον  στρατο δοθει ενα εργαστηριο προς συνεχιση της ερευνας και φυλαξης της  συσκευης, ενω ο εφευρετης εχει μπει στην φαση της κατοχυρωσης ΔΙΕΘΝΟΥΣ  διπλωματος ευρεσιτεχνιας ωστε να μην μπορει να την αρπαξει κανενας .  Ευελπιστω μην πεσει στα χερια του Δ' ΡΑΙΧ που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να  μην εχει στησει ολοκληρη 5η φαλαγγα μεσα στον κρατικο μηχανισμο εδω και  τοσες δεκαετιες. Αλλα και οι γερμανοι να μην καταφερουν και το παρουν,  προβλεπεται να γινει χαμος απο πετρελεοπαραγωγες χωρες ιδιαιτερα απο την  Ρωσια και την Σ.Αραβια που βγαζουν ολο σχεδον το ΑΕΠ τους απο το  πετρελαιο ! Στο παρελθον εχουν ΗΔΗ γινει παρομοιες εφευρεσεις - εξι τον  αριθμο - που αφορουν την ενδοθερμη καυση του μοριου του νερου με  διαφορες μεθοδους , αλλα οι εφευρετες που καταφεραν να φτασουν στο  αποτελεσμα αυτο ειναι ολοι τους νεκροι συμφωνα με τον εφευρετη Ζωγραφο  οπως ανεφερε σε σχετικη εκπομπη του Τριανταφυλοπουλου. Ειναι να απορεί  κανεις για τον λογο !!!))  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 
  καμμένοι Έλληνες (εμπιστεύονται και τον Καμμενο) :Sad:

----------


## Dragonborn

> ... εξι τον αριθμο ... αλλα οι εφευρετες που καταφεραν να φτασουν στο  αποτελεσμα αυτο ειναι ολοι τους νεκροι συμφωνα με τον εφευρετη Ζωγραφο



Γράψε επτά. Με τις μ@λ@κίες που κάνει βλέπω και ο Π.Ζ. να διαγωνίζεται για τα Darwin Awards.

BTW, άν κάποιος έχει στήσει 5η φαλαγγα μεσα στον κρατικο μηχανισμο, δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο Δ΄Ράιχ αλλά για την Νέα Σοβιετική Ένωση του επίσης θιγόμενου από την εφεύρεση Πούτιν και το τσίρκο των αγιορειτών ρασοφόρων.

----------


## leosedf

Μέχρι χτες τον ταίζε ο ψεκασμένος κλπ και δεν μπορούσε να μιλήσει για πατέντες και λειτουργίες (έγινε διαβαθμισμένο το project lol) αλλά σήμερα πάει στους Γερμανούς γιατί λέει δεν είχε ενδιαφέρον στην Ελλάδα.....

Εκτός αν στους Γερμανούς πουλάει διαφορετικούς τενεκέδες.

Η απλά προσπαθεί να προκαλέσει ενδιαφέρον. Γιατί σίγουρα κανένας νοήμων άνθρωπος δε θα ασχοληθεί με πριονισμένους κυματοδηγούς... Πόσο μάλλον εταιρίες.

----------


## lepouras

μα καλά αυτά τα ζώα που τρέχουν και μας βρίζουν δεν σκέφτηκε ούτε ένα πως είναι δυνατόν η θεϊκή πατέντα του μεγάλου εφευρέτη που θα σώσει την Ελλάδα από την στιγμή που έγινε στρατιωτικό μυστικό πως την πηγαίνει ο σωσίας στην Γερμανία? και ψάχνουν εδώ για προδότες?
βρε άλλα 1000 μνημόνια να μας βάλουν μυαλό δεν βάζουμε τελικά.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Με τη συσκευή που του έκλεψαν μάθαμε τίποτα? Μπας και την έχει κανείς από εμάς να μας δώσει κανένα σχέδιο?
Μπορούν να τον βρουν εύκολα, να ψάξουν να δουν ποιος έχει κόψει τη ΔΕΗ τελευταία  :Tongue2:

----------


## hurt30

> μα καλά αυτά τα ζώα που τρέχουν και μας βρίζουν δεν σκέφτηκε ούτε ένα πως είναι δυνατόν η θεϊκή πατέντα του μεγάλου εφευρέτη που θα σώσει την Ελλάδα από την στιγμή που έγινε στρατιωτικό μυστικό πως την πηγαίνει ο σωσίας στην Γερμανία? και ψάχνουν εδώ για προδότες?



To hlektronika.gr φταίει, και εσύ ως συντονιστής φταις πρώτος. Στην πυρά!

----------


## lepouras

> To hlektronika.gr φταίει, και εσύ ως συντονιστής φταις πρώτος. Στην πυρά!



έτσι έτσι. μπορούν να έρθουν και να παραπονεθούν. θα τους υποδεχτώ με τις κατάλληλες τιμές....................... :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

> Υπάρχουν ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟΙ επώνυμοι πτυχιούχοι ηλίθιοι;Μπράβο τους.Αν έβλεπες στην Διεθνή έκθεση Θεσ/νικης (πρίν μερικά χρόνια)πόσες χιλιάδες ηλίθιοι αγόραζαν μαγνήτη που ιονίζει το καύσιμο, τα πενηντάευρα βροχή.Ο σεκιουριτάς έκανε χρηματαποστολή κάθε μία ώρα από το στάντ.Αν βγεί αύριο ο Ζ να το πουλήσει στο κόσμο θα κάνουν ουρά τα βόδια.Δυστυχώς ο εισαγγελέας δεν προλαβαίνει να ασχοληθεί με τέτοιους αγύρτες.




δηλαδη επειδη ο αλλος λεει πως ειναι χημικος ειναι κι ολας?
μπορει η μονη σχεση του με τη χημεια να ειναι η πρεζα που επαιρνε η μανα του οταν ηταν εγγυος...

----------

picdev (22-10-16)

----------


## george Mp

http://katohika.gr/stranger-voice/na...-tha-prolavei/
Αυτο ειναι καινουργιο ''φρουτο'' ή εγω εχω μεινει πισω;

----------


## nick1974

> Μέχρι χτες τον ταίζε ο ψεκασμένος κλπ και δεν μπορούσε να μιλήσει για πατέντες και λειτουργίες (έγινε διαβαθμισμένο το project lol) αλλά σήμερα πάει στους Γερμανούς γιατί λέει δεν είχε ενδιαφέρον στην Ελλάδα.....
> 
> Εκτός αν στους Γερμανούς πουλάει διαφορετικούς τενεκέδες.
> 
> Η απλά προσπαθεί να προκαλέσει ενδιαφέρον. Γιατί σίγουρα κανένας νοήμων άνθρωπος δε θα ασχοληθεί με πριονισμένους κυματοδηγούς... Πόσο μάλλον εταιρίες.



2 πιθανα σεναρια,

το καλο:
ειτε κι ο τριανταφυλοζουγκλας καταλαβε πως ηρθε η ωρα να ενταφιαστει αυτη ηυ ιστορια με τον τσαρλατανο του οποτε θα τον "εξαφανισει" ως ηρωα 

το κακο:
ειτε οι "γερμανοι επενδυτες" χρησιμοποιουνται ως μοχλος πιεσης στον ψεκασμενο ωστε να δωσει πρωτος τα λεφτα ΜΑΣ για να μη χασει το κελεπουρι

----------


## FreeEnergy

Το πρόβλημά σας είναι ότι είστε ...ανυπόμονοι! Δεν σας έλεγα ότι λόγω καλοκαιριού θα πάνε κι αυτοί ...διακοπές; Δεν σας έλεγα ότι από Σεπτέμβριο θα ξεκινήσουν πάλι;
Όχι δεν με εξαφάνισε η CIA - EYΠ - Eρευνητική Ομαδά Π.Ζ.
Φυσικά και δεν σταμάτησα να ασχολούμε με το θέμα.
Περιμένω όμως τα καλύτερα. Εσείς αμέσως τσιμπήσατε με 5 πλακέτες με αλουμινόχαρτο. Αχ! Μην δείτε δίοδο πάνω σε πλακέτα δίπλα σε αντίσταση αγκαλιά με πυκνωτή. Αμέσως σας τρέχουν τα σάλια. Όσο για το kerberos-hellas δεν είναι τίποτα παρά ένα παραλήρημα σαφώς πειραγμένου μυαλού. Που να δείτε τι προσωπικά μηνύματα έχω πάρει εγώ μετά τα βίντεο στο youtube. ΕΛ - ΟΟΥ - ΕΛ ! LOL κατά το Ελληνικότερον.
Μια και αρχίσαμε πάλι αυτή την τρελή βόλτα που λέγετε "Διάσπαση μορίου του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες" να σας ευχηθώ καλή ...νέα σαιζόν στο σήριαλ!
Μη βιάζεστε. Έχουμε να γελάσουμε πολύ ακόμη!

*Η γυναίκα μου πάντα γελάει όταν κάνουμε έρωτα, ανεξάρτητα από το τι διαβάζει.*(Steve Jobs, 1955-2011, Αμερικανός επιχειρηματίας (Apple) )

Δόκτωρ Φριενέρτζι.

Υ.Γ.
Το γνωμικό για το γέλιο είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  :Smile:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> http://katohika.gr/stranger-voice/na...-tha-prolavei/
> Αυτο ειναι καινουργιο ''φρουτο'' ή εγω εχω μεινει πισω;



 
Youtube κανάλι https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCre...-ovTpN4MomNNtw
και σελίδα να το αγοράσεις http://quantamagnetics.com/ ( 3.895 δολάρια!!!! )

Να σου πω μην το αγοράσεις; Μπα δεν χρειάζεται ...

----------


## leosedf

> http://katohika.gr/stranger-voice/na...-tha-prolavei/
> Αυτο ειναι καινουργιο ''φρουτο'' ή εγω εχω μεινει πισω;



Ναι αλλά πες του ότι στα φόρουμ δεν προσπαθούν να βάψουν με κλανιές αυγά.

Υ.Γ. Τα σχόλια είναι ότι πιο γελοίο.... :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

btw το ζωγραφο τον ξερει κανεις προσωπικα? εννοω οσον αφορα τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικες του "επιτυχιες"?
Ο τροπος που εβαλε τους σωληνες δε σας θυμιζει απολυτως τιποτα?

Για να κανω λιγο τον ψυχολογο, εμενα μου βγαζει οτι στο παρελθον πρεπει να ειχε απωθημενο να φτιαξει ενα σταθμο fm της προκοπης και δε του βγαινε (η δε μπορεσε τεσπα να τον φτιαξει οπως θελει για διαφορους λογους -το πιθανοτερο επειδη ειναι μπουρδας και τσαπατσουλης αλλα τεσπα αυτο ειναι προσωπικη εκτιμηση - ) και οπου βλεπει σωληνακια και συρματακια χαιρεται να τα στριβει σε μια θεατρικη εκδοχη των επαγωγικων εξοδου και μεσα στο μυαλο του πιστευει πως αυτο ειναι που το κανει να δειχνει πολυ προχω (αφου δεν εβαλε και αεροφυλλους να συντονιζει τα 50hz παλι καλα)...
Να του δωσει κι ο μακης καμια bird να μετραει τα στασιμα μεταξυ της μπουρδας και του inverter χαχαχα

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> btw το ζωγραφο τον ξερει κανεις προσωπικα? εννοω οσον αφορα τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικες του "επιτυχιες"?



Τον γνωρίζω εγώ πολύ καλά, είχαμε και συνεργασία παλιότερα, όταν ήταν τεχνικός σε κάποιους ραδιοφωνικούς και τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς.
Και ναι, τον έχεις ψυχολογήσει πολύ καλά!  :Tongue2:

----------


## 744

Αυτοί που σχολίασαν με τον τρόπο που σχολίασαν με ξεπερνά. Απόλυτη επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση.

Από την άλλη, όλοι εδώ ξυνόμαστε για την κόντρα. Το ξέρουμε και δεν χρειάζεται να το αναπτύξουμε άλλο.

Αστον τρελό στην τρέλα του και κάνε κάτι άλλο εποικοδομητικό.

Κλειδώστε και το thread γιατί πολύ φαιά χάθηκε με ανοησίες.

----------


## kioan

Όχι κλείδωμα είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος!

Όταν δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ένας αντίλογος που να ξεσκεπάζει τέτοιες απάτες, οι μόνοι κερδισμένοι είναι οι απατεώνες.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------

CybEng (18-10-16)

----------


## moutoulos

Να κλειδωθεί ?. Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο ...






> έτσι έτσι. μπορούν να έρθουν και να παραπονεθούν.  θα τους υποδεχτώ με τις κατάλληλες τιμές.......................



Γιάννη πάλι εσύ θα φας το ξύλο  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## lepouras

> Να κλειδωθεί ?. Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Γιάννη πάλι εσύ θα φας το ξύλο



  ξύλο?

----------


## thanasis 1

Λεει στο 1:37 "να πιουμε και λίγο νερο...." και το φτυνει,εκλαψα απο τα γελια. :Lol: 
Δεν το ειχα δει αυτο το βιντεο.

----------


## VaselPi

Χαιρετίζω το Φόρουμ Ηλεκτρονικών, όπως και την εκλεκτή συντροφιά που με τους προβληματισμούς και τα μηνύματά της κρατά την ιστοσελίδα αυτή ζωντανή. Με λένε Βασίλη και είμαι Φυσικός.
 Στη συζήτηση περί " διάσπασης του νερού με ραδιοκύματα" παρεμβαίνω απευθυνόμενος στον Free Energy: Σωστά μαντέψατε ότι η "μούμια" στο σχετικό βίντεο είναι induction heater. Σωστά μαντέψατε ότι το εκλυόμενο αέριο είναι υδρογόνο, όπως, επίσης, σωστά μαντέψατε ότι το υδρογόνο αυτό δεν είναι προϊόν διάσπασης του νερού με τα ραδιοκύματα. Ωστόσο, το φλεγόμενο απαλά υδρογόνο δεν παράγεται μέσω πυρόλυσης του νερού, που υπό τις συνθήκες που βλέπουμε είναι αδύνατη. Στο πείραμα αυτό το υδρογόνο παράγεται μέσω κοινής χημικής αντίδρασης κάποιου μετάλλου με το νερό, το οξυγόνο του οποίου δεσμεύεται στο οξείδιο ή την αντίστοιχη βάση του μετάλλου. Αν το εκλυόμενο αέριο ήταν προϊόν διάσπασης του νερού με ραδιοκύματα, το μείγμα των δύο αερίων δε θα φλεγόταν απαλά, αλλά θα είχε αμέσως εκραγεί!
 Αν ψάξετε το θέμα, θα διαπιστώσετε ότι προκειμένου να παράγετε το υδρογόνο, με το νερό αντιδρά το Li, το K, το Na, το Ca κ.α, που, όμως, το κόστος τους είναι μεγάλο. Στην αναζήτηση οικονομικότερου μετάλλου, στο εξωτερικό, οι ερευνητές ανακάλυψαν διάφορα κράματα Al και Mg που αντιδρούν με το νερό, παρακάμπτοντας έτσι το οξείδιο που καλύπτει την επιφάνειά τους και εμποδίζει την αντίδραση με το νερό. Η πρώτη γενιά αυτών των κραμάτων έχει ένα σοβαρό μειονέκτημα: η αντίδραση λαμβάνει χώρα σε θερμοκρασίες 80-90 0C, που είναι άβολες για την εφαρμογή. Ακολούθησε αναζήτηση νέας γενιάς κραμάτων, στα οποία η θερμοκρασία αντίδρασης μειώθηκε σε επίπεδα δωματίου ή και μικρότερη. 
 Για να αναπαράγετε το το πείραμα που βλέπουμε στο βίντεο με τη "μούμια", η προμήθεια του induction heater δεν είναι αρκετή. Θα πρέπει να προμηθευτείτε επίσης και κάποιο κράμα Al πρώτης γενιάς. Στις ρυθμίσεις των Watt του induction heater - φροντίστε το κράμα να αποκτά θερμοκρασία 80-90 0C μέσα στο νερό. Στη μέθοδο αυτή, η εμπλοκή του κολλοειδούς Αργύρου είναι περιττή. 
 Βασίλειος

----------

mikemtb (01-11-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Χαίρε Βασίλειε!
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν όντως μπορούμε να παράξουμε υδρογόνο ρίχνοντας κάποιο μέταλλο σε ζεστό νερό. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι διασπάση του μορίου του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες *δεν γίνεται* σε αυτό που μας δείχνουν. Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα που λές σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Μου κίνησαν το ενδιαφέρον και το ψάχνω παραπάνω!

----------


## VaselPi

Καλημέρα FreeEnergy. Από την απάντησή σας συμπεραίνω ότι το μήνυμά μου είναι μάλλον ασαφές. Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα και διευκρινίζω, ότι για αναπαράγεται την επίδειξη με τη "μούμια"  _πειστικά_, το κράμα πρέπει να το εισάγετε σε _κρύο_ νερό, όπως στο βίντεο, αξιοποιώντας το γεγονός ότι στους 20 0C ο ρυθμός της χημικής αντίδρασης του Al με το νερό είναι τρεις τάξεις μεγέθους μικρότερος των 80 βαθμών. Στη συνέχεια, την έκλυση του υδρογόνου στην αμπούλα πρέπει να τη συσχετίσετε χρονικά  με την είσοδο-έξοδο ενός φις (του iduction heater) από την πρίζα. Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές. Για να είστε πειστικός και να πετύχει η "ζαβολιά", πρέπει να φροντίσετε η θερμική αδράνεια του κράματος να είναι πολύ μικρότερη από αυτή του νερού, κάνοντάς το, για παράδειγμα, πολύ λεπτό. Υπό τις συνθήκες αυτές, μόλις το indution heater τεθεί σε λειτουργία (επιδεικτική εισαγωγή του φις στην πρίζα), η επιφάνεια του κράματος σχεδόν αμέσως θα αποκτήσει τους 80 βαθμούς και θα αρχίσει η έκλυση του υδρογόνου, ενώ το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του νερού θα παραμένει ακόμη κρύο, αν εξαιρέσουμε βέβαια το λεπτό στρώμα νερού που βρίσκεται σε άμεση επαφή με το κράμα και αντιδρά χημικός με αυτό. Η μεγάλη θερμοβαθμίδα που δημιουργείται στην επιφάνεια του κράματος θα θερμαίνει και το νερό, πλην, όμως, η άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας του νερού θα είναι σχετικά αργή. Σε αυτό βοηθούν και οι φυσαλίδες του υδρογόνου που δημιουργούνται στην επιφάνεια του κράματος. Εδώ θα πρέπει να προσέξετε το εξής λεπτό σημείο. Προκειμένου η θερμοκρασία του νερού να μην αυξηθεί πάνω από 20 βαθμούς, με κάποια πρόφαση, σταματήστε τη λειτουργία του induction heater, (επιδεικτική εξαγωγή του φις από την πρίζα). Αμέσως θα σταματήσει η χημική αντίδραση καθώς ακόμη και στους 40 βαθμούς η έκλυση του υδρογόνου είναι ακόμη πολύ μικρή. Αν σας ξεφύγει ο χρόνος και αφήσετε το νερό να θερμανθεί έως τους 80 βαθμούς, η έκλυση του υδρογόνου θα συνεχιστεί και μετά την έξοδο του φις από την πρίζα και η επίδειξή σας θα αποτύχει!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Thansavv

*Γκάλοπ για την εφεύρεση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου.
*http://www.ello.gr/%CE%B5%CF%86%CE%B...6%CE%BF%CF%85/

----------


## Spark

> *Γκάλοπ για την εφεύρεση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου.
> *http://www.ello.gr/%CE%B5%CF%86%CE%B...6%CE%BF%CF%85/



μπορει να ειναι χρησιμο το αποτέλεσμα του γκαλοπ, ενδιαφέρομαι να δω πόσοι εχουν την ιδια αποψη με εμένα, θα ενδιαφέρει και αλλους.
ψηφισα, μεχρι τωρα ειμαι στο 4%  :Smile: 
Δεν θα εκπληρωθεί καμιά προσδοκία. Η εφεύρεση έχει πολλά κρυφά σημεία.  Αν ο εφευρέτης ήθελε να τον γράψει η ιστορία, δεν θα έκρυβε τίποτα και ο  καθένας θα μπορούσε να την κατασκευάσει παγκοσμίως. Μόνο τότε θα είχαμε  "παγκόσμια ενεργειακή επανάσταση".

----------


## leosedf

Για να καταλάβετε γιατί μας πηδάνε κάθε μέρα δείτε το αποτέλεσμα, περαστικά σας.

----------


## hurt30

Σιγά το πράγμα, μάλλον ο ίδιος στρατός που γράφει στα βιντεο του πζ πάει και ψηφίζει μαζικά (bot-οειδώς).

----------


## Thansavv

Κωνσταντίνε ανέβασες το ποσοστό στο 73%.  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ βάζω το τελευταίο.

----------


## manolena

Τι του κάνατε ρε παιδιά, γκρεμίστηκε το σύμπαν!

EDIT: Λάθος, προς στιγμήν δεν δούλευε το link.

----------


## VaselPi

Ο όρος "ενεργειακή πυκνότητα του υλικού", δεν είναι δόκιμος στη Φυσική και δε χρησιμοποιείται, καθότι δεν του αντιστοιχεί κάποια καθολική ιδιότητα των σωμάτων. Χρησιμοποιείται, όμως, στην Ηλεκτροχημεία των Χημικών Πηγών Ενέργειας (μπαταρίες), καθώς χαρακτηρίζει το απόθεμα ενέργειας, σε MJ, που μπορεί να αποδώσει 1 κιλό των αντιδρώντων ουσιών. Με την έννοια αυτή, τη μεγαλύτερη ενεργειακή πυκνότητα έχει το Λίθιο (Li), η θεωρητική τιμή του οποίου είναι 42,3 MJ/kg (τιμή που προκύπτει από τους νόμους του Faradey), ενώ στις εφαρμογές του συστήματος Li-O2, η καλύτερη επίδοση είναι 6,1 MJ/kg. Συνεπώς, η  αναφερθείσα σε κάποια τηλεοπτική  συζήτηση ενεργειακή πυκνότητα 450 MJ/kg είναι εξωπραγματική, καθώς δεν τη διαθέτει κανένα μέταλλο ή κράμα, ενώ τα όποια συγκριτικά ενεργειακά κόστη του υδρογόνου και της ΔΕΗ που παρήχθησαν από αυτήν την τιμή είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό ανακριβή.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Για να καταλάβετε γιατί μας πηδάνε κάθε μέρα δείτε το αποτέλεσμα, περαστικά σας.



Μνημόνια μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος  :Sad:

----------


## lepouras

> Μνημόνια μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος



δεν νομίζω ότι φτάνει....... κάνε μια επέκταση ημερομηνίας καλού κακού.

----------


## VaselPi

Στο Φόρουμ αυτό, η προσέγγιση στο ζήτημα "διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού με ραδιοκύματα" γίνεται σε ορθή και επιστημονική βάση. Ωστόσο, στα επιχειρήματα που ακούστηκαν εδώ, επιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω μερικά ακόμη.
*1*. Η πρόταση περί "μείωσης" της ενέργειας διάσπασης του μορίου έχει ερασιτεχνικό χαρακτήρα και στερείται επιστημονικής βάσης, καθώς συγκρούεται με τις βασικές αρχές της Φυσικής. Από τη σκοπιά των Γενικών Αρχών, είναι αντιεπιστημονικό και μάταιο να επιδιώκεται η μείωση της ενέργειας διάσπασης του μορίου, καθότι η τιμή της καθορίζεται από τις Παγκόσμιες Σταθερές της Φυσικής, όπως η μάζα του ηλεκτρονίου, το φορτίο του, η σταθερά του Planck, η ταχύτητα του φωτός κ.α. Μάταιη είναι και η προσφυγή στους χημικούς καταλύτες.
*2*. Το μόριο του νερού έχει τρεις κανονικούς τρόπους ταλάντωσης, οι συχνότητες των οποίων μετρήθηκαν (προπολεμικά) και είναι 115,5 THz, 111,8 THz  και  51,3 THz, αντίστοιχα. 
*3*. Ακόμη και στα στενότερα όρια της Μοριακής Φυσικής, τα ραδιοκύματα _αδυνατούν_ να διασπάσουν το μόριο του νερού, καθότι η ενέργειες ακόμη και των ενεργότερων ραδιοκυμάτων, δηλαδή των 115, 5 THz, είναι μόλις 0,48 eV (_E = hν_), ενώ για τη διάσπαση του δεσμού ΟΗ-Η η απαιτούμενη ενέργεια είναι 5,1 eV, δηλαδή ενέργεια 11 φορές μεγαλύτερη!
*4*. Ο συντονισμός των μορίων δεν υπόκειται σε κάποια απαγορευτική αρχή και μπορεί να εκδηλωθεί όταν το μόριο  απορροφά, για παράδειγμα, 2  "ραδιοφωτόνια" σε χρονικό διάστημα 0,74 ps, δηλαδή στο διάστημα της διεγερμένης κατάσταση του μορίου. Απλοποιώντας την ανάλυση, τα ζητήματα που άπτονται την πιθανότητα απορρόφησης 11 "ραδιοφωτόνων"  σε διάστημα 0,74 ps- θα τα αγνοήσουμε. 
Αν θεωρήσουμε 1 cm3 νερού, τότε τα 1019 μόρια που αυτό περιέχει και ο  ρυθμός   απορρόφησης- δύο "ραδιοφωτόνια" των 0,48 eV σε διάστημα 0,74 ps- παράγουν μία αφάνταστα υψηλή ροή ενέργειας, της τάξης 1015 W/cm2, που είναι περίπου 1012 φορές υψηλότερη από αυτή στην επιφάνεια του Ηλίου. Επομένως, σε ροές ενέργειας των ραδιοκυμάτων της τάξης 0,1-1000 W/cm2, ο "συντονισμός" των μορίων είναι τόσο μικρός, που μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πρακτικά ανύπαρκτος.
Βασίλειος.

----------

GiwrgosTH (04-11-16), 

IRF (04-11-16)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> δεν νομίζω ότι φτάνει....... κάνε μια επέκταση ημερομηνίας καλού κακού.



Έχεις δίκιο, μικρό το διάστημα...
Μνημόνια μέχρι να βγάλει ο Painter ρεύμα από νερό  :Tongue2: 

Ουπς ξέχασα!
Έχει βγάλει ήδη με την μέθοδο του καζανακίου τουαλέτας!

----------


## FreeEnergy

Φυσικά και το ...ερωτηματολόγιο είναι για την πλάκα... Δεν τηρούνται στοιχειώδεις κανόνες όπως:


6 ερώτησεις "υπερ" - 2 ναι μεν αλλά - *μόνο* 1 κατά. *-1-*Πολύ εύκολα ( το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά! ) μπορείς να αλλοιώσεις το απότελεσμα γιατί απλά διαβάζει ένα cookie που αποθηκεύει στον υπολογιστή και κρατά την IP του μηχανήματος. Το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να αλλοιωθεί αν δεν έχει κάποιος static ip ( μόνιμη ip δηλαδή ) και εφόσον σβήνει συνέχεια τα cookies. Θα κάνω ένα P.O.C.*-2-*  :Very Happy: 


-1- "Οι ερευνητές δεν πρέπει να παρασύρονται από τις δικές τους προκαταλήψεις ή τα δικά τους ενδιαφέροντα ώστε να δίνουν υπερβολική σημασία σε μια λιγότερο σημαντική ερώτηση και να παραμελούν κάποια πιο σημαντική."
(Η ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΟ - ΤΟ ΕΓΧΕΙΡΙΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΥ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΗ - JAVEAU CLAUDE )

-2- P.O.C = *P*roof *O*f *C*oncept σε πολύ ελεύθερη μετάφραση: Απόδειξη ότι αυτό που λέω ισχύει και μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις κι εσύ.

----------


## kioan

> Πολύ εύκολα ( το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά! ) μπορείς να αλλοιώσεις το απότελεσμα γιατί απλά διαβάζει ένα cookie που αποθηκεύει στον υπολογιστή και κρατά την IP του μηχανήματος. Το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να αλλοιωθεί αν δεν έχει κάποιος static ip ( μόνιμη ip δηλαδή ) και εφόσον σβήνει συνέχεια τα cookies.



Στην αρχή, χτες, ο μόνος έλεγχος που έκανε ήταν μέσω του cookie. Κάποια στιγμή έπεσε για λίγο το ερωτηματολόγιο και προστέθηκε ο τρόπος ελέγχου και την IP από πλευράς server. Όταν προστέθηκε αυτός ο έλεγχος πρέπει να έγινε εκαθάριση ψήφων γιατί αλλοιώθηκα λίγο τα αποτελέσματα προς τα κάτω.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Και τώρα πλέον δεν δείχνει αριθμό ψήφων μόνο ποσοστό!
 
 :Tongue2:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## Thansavv

Είχανε γράψει ότι η δημοσκόπηση θα κρατήσει 2 μήνες. Χθες γράψανε ότι θα κρατήσει μέχρι 20  Νοεμβρίου και σήμερα γράψανε ότι θα κρατήσει μέχρι την Κυριακή 6 Νοεμβρίου.
Ο αριθμός των ψήφων σε κάθε επιλογή δε φαίνεται πλέον.
Υπάρχει αύξηση αυτών που υποστηρίζουν ότι> 
*Όχι.  Δεν πιστεύω πως τα παγκόσμια καρτέλ πετρελαίου θα αφήσουν την εφεύρεση να προχωρήσει.
9%*

Πιστεύω ότι μπορούν να γράψουν ότι αποτελέσματα θέλουν.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Να πω τώρα και μια χαζομάρα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό. Άλλαξαν το ερωτηματολόγιο ( τον τρόπο που δείχνει ή δεν δείχνει τα αποτελέσματα ) γιατί κάποιος από εκεί διαβάζει το forum εδώ  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kioan

> Και τώρα πλέον δεν δείχνει αριθμό ψήφων μόνο ποσοστό!



Μόλις χτες οι ίδιοι είχαν απαντήσει στα σχόλια της ιστοσελίδας αυτό:




Πολύ αξιόπιστη η μεθοδολογία και το αποτέλεσμα της έρευνας και μαντέψτε ποιον βολεύει... 

Γιατί να κρατήσει τόσους πολλούς μήνες; Θα μπορούσε με την 1η ψήφο να τελείωνε και να μας λέγανε πως 100% πιστεύουν όλοι στην εφεύρεση  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

Γνωρίζουμε κάτι για αυτό, μήπως το έχει διευκρινήσει σε καμιά εκπομπή του:



Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει στη χώρα μας (και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) κάποιο μνημείο τόσο μικρό που να μπορεί να φωταγωγηθεί από το καζανάκι του Ζωγράφου  :Lol: 

Γιατί το κανάλι της Ζούγκλας το οποίο θα ηλεκτροδοτούσε με την εφεύρεσή του, και πιο συγκεκριμένα με έναν αντιδραστήρα νερού σε μέγεθος πλυντηρίου, μάλλον εξακολουθεί να πληρώνει ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Thansavv

Τώρα που τελείωσε αυτή η μακράς διαρκείας δημοσκόπηση και βγήκαν τα αντικειμενικότατα συμπεράσματα, ας περάσουμε σε κάτι πολύ πιο σοβαρό που απασχολεί την κοινή γνώμη:
Ήταν αναμενόμενος ο χωρισμός Λιάγκα-Σκορδά ή παθατε κι εσείς σοκ?

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ήταν αναμενόμενος ο χωρισμός Λιάγκα-Σκορδά ή παθατε κι εσείς σοκ?



Έβλεπα σχετικά σχόλια στον ειδικό τεχνικό τύπο αλλά δεν το πίστευα, φαίνεται όμως ότι οι ειδικοί είχαν δίκιο.

----------


## lepouras

> Τώρα που τελείωσε αυτή η μακράς διαρκείας δημοσκόπηση και βγήκαν τα αντικειμενικότατα συμπεράσματα, ας περάσουμε σε κάτι πολύ πιο σοβαρό που απασχολεί την κοινή γνώμη:
> Ήταν αναμενόμενος ο χωρισμός Λιάγκα-Σκορδά ή παθατε κι εσείς σοκ?







> Έβλεπα σχετικά σχόλια στον ειδικό τεχνικό τύπο αλλά δεν το πίστευα, φαίνεται όμως ότι οι ειδικοί είχαν δίκιο.



επιτέλους γυρίσαμε στα σοβαρά θέματα. άντε γιατί πολύ ασχοληθήκαμε με μ#$%κιες

----------


## george Mp

> επιτέλους γυρίσαμε στα σοβαρά θέματα. άντε γιατί πολύ ασχοληθήκαμε με μ#$%κιες



http://kmelkat.gr/blog/item/373-zografos-reuma-apo-nero

----------


## kioan

> http://kmelkat.gr/blog/item/373-zografos-reuma-apo-nero



Πώπω τώρα μου το χάλασες... Γενικώς έχει κάποια ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα αυτό το blog, αλλά με το συγκεκριμένο ξενέρωσα τελείως  :Thumbdown:

----------


## nick1974

> Γνωρίζουμε κάτι για αυτό, μήπως το έχει διευκρινήσει σε καμιά εκπομπή του:
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει στη χώρα μας (και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος)  κάποιο μνημείο τόσο μικρό που να μπορεί να φωταγωγηθεί από το καζανάκι  του Ζωγράφου 
> 
> Γιατί το κανάλι της Ζούγκλας το οποίο θα ηλεκτροδοτούσε με την εφεύρεσή  του, και πιο συγκεκριμένα με έναν αντιδραστήρα νερού σε μέγεθος  πλυντηρίου, μάλλον εξακολουθεί να πληρώνει ΔΕΗ.



θα βαλει πιο πολλες αλουμινοταινιες....


ετσι και δει ποτε στη ζωη του πως παραγεται το ρευμα τον κοβω να πεσει να προσκυναει τις γεννητριες σαν πρωτογονος

----------


## lepouras

> http://kmelkat.gr/blog/item/373-zografos-reuma-apo-nero



πωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ξανάαρχίσαμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## VaselPi

Στο θέμα φωταγώγησης κάποιου μνημείου, καλό είναι να λάβουμε υπόψη την εξής λεπτομέρεια. Στις μπαταρίες μίας χρήσης που ενεργοποιούνται με θαλασσινό νερό (τις χρησιμοποιούν στη σωστική λέμβο), 1 γραμμάριο της ανόδου  αποδίδει περίπου 3 Ah φορτίου. Επομένως, μία τέτοια μπαταρία με μάζα της ανόδου 1 κιλού (άνοδος Mg) αναμένουμε να είναι πολύ ελαφρύτερη των μπαταριών μολύβδου , αλλά με απόθεμα φορτίου της τάξης 3000 Ah. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, όλες οι προτάσεις του "εφευρέτη"  περί "φωταγώγησης" και "τροφοδοσίας χώρων" πηγάζουν από τις ιδιότητες των μπαταριών μίας χρήσης, που εφευρέθηκαν στο εξωτερικό πριν τη γέννησή του.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## leosedf

Όταν διάβασα τη φράση "Ας διαβάσουμε λίγα λόγια για τον καθηγητή" έκλεισα τη σελίδα.

----------


## kioan

Τελικά τους την πέσανε τα καρτέλ των πετρελαιάδων να αλλοιώσουν το αποτέλεσμα αλλά δεν τα κατάφεραν  :Lol: 





> Με μεγάλη μας λύπη διαπιστώσαμε πως κατά την διάρκεια της ψηφοφορίας το λογισμικό μας εντόπισε διάφορους επίδοξους «καταχραστές» της ψηφοφορίας που θέλησαν εσκεμμένα να αλλοιώσουν το αποτέλεσμα, προσπαθώντας να καταχωρήσουν πολλαπλές ψήφους στο σύστημα, ωστόσο το λογισμικό μας τους εντόπισε και διέγραψε τις ψήφους τους, κρατώντας παράλληλα τις πληροφορίες των IP τους για παν ενδεχόμενο. Δεν είναι πως δεν περιμέναμε να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Το παράξενο όμως, και ταυτόχρονα αυτό που μας έκανε την μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση είναι πως το 82% αυτών των επίδοξων hacker, προσπάθησαν να εξαπατήσουν την εγκυρότητα της ψηφοφορίας υπέρ μίας και μόνο επιλογής από το σύνολο των εννέα επιλογών. Την τελευταία. Και μάλιστα με επίμονο και συστηματικό τρόπο. Νομίζοντας ηλιθίως πως με αυτήν την ενέργεια και πως αν αυξήσουν τα ποσοστά της συγκεκριμένης επιλογής θα καταστήσουν την εφεύρεση άχρηστη.
> 
> ----//----
> 
> Αναρωτιέται κανείς δηλαδή, τι φοβάται ο ηθικός αυτουργός μιας τέτοιας εκστρατείας παραπληροφόρησης και τελικά, πόσο σοβαρή και ουσιαστική φαίνεται να είναι η εν λόγω εφεύρεση, για να καταφέρνει να γίνεται πονοκέφαλος στους μικρόνοες;

----------


## leosedf

Δηλαδή εμας που ψηφίσαμε την τελευταία έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μας μετρήσαν καν.

----------


## VaselPi

Στο αναρτημένο βίντεο με την αποτυχημένη εκκίνηση της ηλεκτρογεννήτριας-κάποια στιγμή γίνεται επίδειξη της φλόγας υδρογόνου. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η φλόγα αυτή δεν είναι του υδρογόνου! Εργάστηκα με το υδρογόνο και γνωρίζω τη φλόγα αυτού του αερίου: είναι άχρωμη και σχεδόν αόρατη στο φως της ημέρας. Για να μην προκύψει κάποιο μπαμ, στα πειράματα, η φλόγα αυτή δεν έπρεπε να σβήσει. Έτσι, προκειμένου να σιγουρευτώ, έβαζα την παλάμη μου πάνω από τη φλόγα. Ξεφυλλίζοντας τις σελίδες αυτής της ενότητας, διαπιστώνω παρόμοιες υποψίες και από άλλα μέλη  αυτού του Φόρου. Αλλά καθώς οι υποψίες συνιστούν ισχυρές ενδείξεις, από μόνες τους, απέχουν από τις αποδείξεις. Από τις αποδείξεις απέχουν και οι προσωπικές εμπειρίες, όπως και η δική μου,  που επικαλέστηκα λίγο πιο πάνω. Πειστική απόδειξη συνιστά  η εικόνα του ίδιου του βίντεο. Στο σημείο 2:06:17, η φλόγα εμφανίζεται να _καπνίζει_, δηλαδή να εκπέμπει κάπνα ή μικροσωματίδια του πυρολυμένου άνθρακα!!! Το φλεγόμενο υδρογόνο, σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα  δημιουργούσε και δε θα εξέπεμπε μικροσωματίδια του άνθρακα! Ο καπνός αυτός δημιουργείται κάθε φορά που το εξερχόμενο από το ακροφύσιο αέριο (κάποιος υδρογονάνθρακας) εξέρχεται με μικρή ταχύτητα, δηλαδή όταν δεν αναμιγνύεται με τον αέρα σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό. Σε περίπτωση καλής ανάμιξης με τον αέρα, το χρώμα της φλόγας γίνεται όμοιο με αυτό που βλέπουμε στο γκαζάκι (απαλό μπλε), ενώ όταν η ανάμιξη είναι κακή, η φλόγα αρχίζει να καπνίζει, ενώ το χρώμα της γίνεται όμοιο με το χρώμα του κεριού (κίτρινο-άσπρο), λόγω παρουσίας στη φλόγα των πυρακτωμένων σωματιδίων του άνθρακα.
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (07-11-16), 

GiwrgosTH (07-11-16), 

kioan (07-11-16), 

mikemtb (07-11-16), 

Thansavv (07-11-16), 

vasilllis (07-11-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Εργάστηκα με το υδρογόνο και γνωρίζω τη φλόγα αυτού του αερίου: είναι άχρωμη και σχεδόν αόρατη στο φως της ημέρας.



Πολύ σωστά




> Στο σημείο 2:06:17, η φλόγα εμφανίζεται να _καπνίζει_, δηλαδή να εκπέμπει κάπνα ή μικροσωματίδια του πυρολυμένου άνθρακα!!!



Τι περιμένεις όταν ρίχνει υγραέριο για εφέ?

Για να συνοψίσουμε, σωστά αυτά που γράφεις αλλά εδώ πρόκειται για άθλια σκηνοθεσία και bullying όποιου εκφράζει διαφωνίες. Κακώς παιδεύεσαι με επιστημονικές εξηγήσεις.

----------


## KOKAR

και ομως υπάρχει free energy !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8yW5cyXXRc

----------


## VaselPi

Ευχαριστώ για την απόκριση, που τη βρίσκω σωστή σε γενικές γραμμές, ωστόσο διαφωνώ με το "Κακώς παιδεύεσαι", καθότι την επιστημονική ερμηνεία τη φοβούνται περισσότερο απ΄ όλα. Το δημοψήφισμα, από 2 μήνες συρρικνώθηκε σε μία εβδομάδα. Αυτό δεν έγινε τυχαία, αλλά στην εξέλιξη αυτή, πιστεύω, συνέλαβαν οι συνεχείς  παρεμβάσεις και τα μηνύματα σε αυτό εδώ το Φόρουμ. Σήμερα, η δύναμη των επιστημονικών επιχειρημάτων είναι τόσο μεγάλη, που αργά η γρήγορα θα αναγκαστούν να υποχωρήσουν. Όσο για το "μαϊμού" υδρογόνο - στους καλεσμένους της εκπομπής υπήρχε και ένας Χημικός μεγάλου κύρους, που θα μπορούσε να ξεσκεπάσει τη "ζαβολιά", εισάγοντας στη φλόγα ένα ψυχρό μεταλλικό αντικείμενο. Έμενε να δουν αν αυτό θα μαύριζε. Ήταν τόσο απλό το τεστ!  
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (07-11-16), 

kioan (07-11-16)

----------


## Thansavv

> Ευχαριστώ για την απόκριση, που τη βρίσκω σωστή σε γενικές γραμμές, ωστόσο διαφωνώ με το "Κακώς παιδεύεσαι", καθότι την επιστημονική ερμηνεία τη φοβούνται περισσότερο απ΄ όλα. Το δημοψήφισμα, από 2 μήνες συρρικνώθηκε σε μία εβδομάδα. Αυτό δεν έγινε τυχαία, αλλά στην εξέλιξη αυτή, πιστεύω, συνέλαβαν οι συνεχείς  παρεμβάσεις και τα μηνύματα σε αυτό εδώ το Φόρουμ. Σήμερα, η δύναμη των επιστημονικών επιχειρημάτων είναι τόσο μεγάλη, που αργά η γρήγορα θα αναγκαστούν να υποχωρήσουν. Όσο για το "μαϊμού" υδρογόνο - στους καλεσμένους της εκπομπής υπήρχε και ένας Χημικός μεγάλου κύρους, που θα μπορούσε να ξεσκεπάσει τη "ζαβολιά", εισάγοντας στη φλόγα ένα ψυχρό μεταλλικό αντικείμενο. Έμενε να δουν αν αυτό θα μαύριζε. Ήταν τόσο απλό το τεστ!  
> Βασίλειος.



Ευχαριστούμε Βασίλειε για τις σωστές σου παρατηρήσεις και πληροφορίες!

Η περιοχή που μένεις είναι Ζωγράφου? Ποιανού, του εφευρέτη?  :Biggrin:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Η περιοχή που μένεις είναι Ζωγράφου? Ποιανού, του εφευρέτη?



Μπορεί να είμαστε άσχετοι και κακοί εδώ μέσα, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχουμε χιούμορ  :Tongue2:

----------


## Ulysses

Παιδια έχουμε κανενα νεότερο απο τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο;Προχωράει η υπόθεση του;
Είχα ακούσει πριν κάποιους μήνες οτι ήθελε 1 χρόνο μέχρι να κατοχυρωθεί η πατέντα του κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## leosedf

Ποια υπόθεση του? Δεν είχε καμία. Και 40 χρόνια να περάσουν τις ίδιες παπαριές θα βλέπεις. Αν και δεν τον βλέπω τριγύρω για τόσο.

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμ έχουμε δυο περιπτώσεις.
Η μία είναι να έχει λίθιο και με την παρουσία νερού να απελευθερώνει υδρογόνο αλλά αυτό αποκλείεται μάλλον γιατί αντιδράει και με την υγρασία του αέρα.

Η άλλη και πιο απλή εξήγηση είναι αμάλγαμα από Γάλλιο και αλουμίνιο το οποίο στην προσθήκη νερού απελευθερώνει υδρογόνο (σίγουρα με ακαθαρσίες) και με πολύ ίδιο καπνό/ατμό όπως στα βίντεο.
Οπότε κλαιν. Απλά για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου μια πιθανή εξήγηση.

----------


## Ulysses

> Ποια υπόθεση του? Δεν είχε καμία...



Αντε εγώ δεν ξέρω αν με κοροιδεύει ή είναι απατεώνας.
Εδώ όμως μας δείξανε πόσα συνέδρια με φυσικούς,ενεργειολόγους,επιστήμονες κτλ,που εξέτασαν τη πατέντα,κάνανε μετρήσεις και κανένας δεν είπε-απέδειξε οτι όλα αυτά είναι απάτη ή κάτι άλλο...
Δεν μπορεί να είναι και αυτά στημένα...
Και όπως ειπώθηκε (στα 40 χρόνια που λες),υπήρξαν και άλλοι που προσπάθησαν κάτι ανάλογο σαν πείραμα αλλά πάντα κάτι στράβωνε ή ήταν επικίνδυνο ή είχε μεγάλες απώλειες ή δε ξέρω εγώ τι...
Μπορείς εσύ Leosdf να αποδείξεις οτι είναι ψέμματα;
Αν όχι,τότε αναμένουμε νεότερα...

----------


## kioan

> Δεν μπορεί να είναι και αυτά στημένα...






Καλό, καλό... Να 'σαι καλά πρωί-πρωί μας έκανες και γελάσαμε  :Biggrin:

----------


## rama

Εγώ δεν έχω δεί πουθενά να έχει παραδωθεί η συσκευή προς εξέταση από τρίτους. Πάντα ο ΠΖ βγάζει ομιλίες και οι υπόλοιποι την κοιτάζουν από μακρυά. Αρα ποιός να αποδείξει τι ακριβώς είναι ή δεν είναι?
Αν θέλει, ο ΠΖ ας δώσει μία συσκευή του στα μέλη του παρόντος forum προς εξέταση. Αφού έχει υποβάλλει αίτηση για πατέντα, δεν έχει να φοβηθεί μήπως του κλέψουν την τεχνολογία.

----------


## manolena

> Αν θέλει, ο ΠΖ ας δώσει μία συσκευή του στα μέλη του παρόντος forum προς εξέταση. Αφού έχει υποβάλλει αίτηση για πατέντα, δεν έχει να φοβηθεί μήπως του κλέψουν την τεχνολογία.



Ναι, μείνε ήσυχος. Έτσι θα γίνει. Α, και χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## leosedf

Εδώ ο ένας "ειδικός" κοιτούσε τον πριονισμένο/τσακισμένο κυματοδηγό και έλεγε "μάλιστα μάλιστα" LOL.

----------


## kioan

> Αν θέλει, ο ΠΖ ας δώσει μία συσκευή του στα μέλη του παρόντος forum προς εξέταση.



Έστω να μας δώσει τα σχέδια που μας έταξε για την απλή συσκευή που την βάζεις στην παροχή νερού στο καζανάκι του σπιτιού σου και παράγει ενέργεια χωρίς περιορισμούς ή την άλλη που μετατρέπει την βαρύτητα σε ενέργεια και θα μπορούσε να ηλεκτροδοτήσει ολόκληρο κτίριο.  :Lol: 







> Εδώ ο ένας "ειδικός" κοιτούσε τον πριονισμένο/τσακισμένο κυματοδηγό και έλεγε "μάλιστα μάλιστα" LOL.



Και αν αυτό είναι το μυστικό; Μήπως η τσάκιση είναι τέτοια ώστε να ενισχύει τις συχνότητες που γαργαλάνε τα μόρια του νερού;

----------


## manolena

> Έστω να μας δώσει τα σχέδια που μας έταξε για την *απλή συσκευή που την βάζεις* στην παροχή νερού *στο καζανάκι του σπιτιού σου* και παράγει ενέργεια χωρίς περιορισμούς



Έχει γίνει λάθος στα σχέδια, αφορούν τη συσκευή που την βάζεις *απο* το καζανάκι *στον κ@λο* για πλύση performance recovery παχέος. Για να μην πέσει γιούχα δεν μας τα δίνει.

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε Κωνσταντίνε (leosedf), είναι σωστά αυτά που γράφετε στο μήνυμά σας. Αλλά για να έχουμε μία αντικειμενική εικόνα για τις δυνατότητες του υδρογόνου ως καύσιμη ύλη, επιτρέψτε μου μία μικρή συνέχεια των συλλογισμών σας. Το Γάλλιο είναι ένα σπάνιο και πανάκριβο υλικό, ωστόσο στην έρευνα, το κράμα Αλουμινίου-Γαλλίου προηγήθηκε ιστορικά. Ακολούθησε αναζήτηση άλλων κραμάτων, μικρότερου κόστους. Στο εξωτερικό γίνεται μεγάλη έρευνα γύρω από τα ζητήματα αυτά, η οποία αναδεικνύει ως καταλληλότερο κράμα το κράμα Αλουμινίου. Μεταξύ άλλων, η αντίδραση του Αλουμινίου με το νερό είναι εντόνως εξώθερμη:

2Al + 6H2O = 2Al(OH)3 + 3H2 + 16,3 MJ/KgAl          (_T_ = 20-280 C)

Σε μάζες, η χημική αυτή αντίδραση αποτυπώνεται ως:


54kg (Al) + 108kg (H2O) = 156kg (Al(OH)3) + 6kg (H2) + 880,2 MJ

Η τελευταία σχέση μας επιτρέπει να υπολογίσουμε όλα τα μεγέθη που μας ενδιαφέρουν. Για παράδειγμα, για 1kg Al θέλουμε 108kg/54 ή 2 kg  νερό, ή 1 kg Al παράγει 6kg/54 ή 0.11 kg υδρογόνου κ.ο.κ. Επίσης, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη θερμιδογόνο δύναμη του υδρογόνου και της βενζίνης, 142 MJ/kg και 42,5 MJ/kg, αντίστοιχα,           μπορούμε να προβούμε σε όποιους άλλους συγκριτικούς υπολογισμούς.
Σύμφωνα με τι έρευνες των ξένων (πληκτρολογήστε hydroden, J.M. Woodall), παρά τη μεγάλη θερμιδογόνα δύναμη του υδρογόνου, τα συμβατικά καύσιμα είναι περίπου 3 φορές οικονομικότερα τελικά. Έτσι, για ένα ταξίδι 560 km με μεσαίο ΙΧ, θα χρειαστούν 150 kg Al και 300 λίτρα νερό (6 ανεφοδιασμοί των 50 λίτρων και ισάριθμες εκκενώσεις του υδροξειδίου Al(OH)3) . Συνεπώς, ενώ για κάποιες δραστηριότητες η χρήση του υδρογόνου είναι χρήσιμη ή ακόμη και επιβεβλημένη, ωστόσο είναι ακόμη ασύμφορη γα τη μαζική του εφαρμογή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (10-11-16)

----------


## rama

Αν, λέμε αν, είχα το μυαλό να εφεύρω την παραγωγή απεριόριστης καύσιμης ύλης από νερό, θα είχα και το μυαλό να καταλάβω οτι η εφεύρεση αυτή ξεπερνά τον εαυτό μου, την χώρα μου και θα έπρεπε να τεθεί στη διάθεση ολόκληρης της ανθρωπότητας.
Επίσης, αν φοβόμουν τη συνωμοσία των πετρελαιοκολοσσών και όλων των σκοτεινών δυνάμεων του πλανήτη ενάντια στην εφεύρεσή μου, θα φρόντιζα να μάθουν όλοι τις λεπτομέρειές της, και δεν θα τις κράταγα για τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Spark

> Αν, λέμε αν, είχα το μυαλό να εφεύρω την παραγωγή απεριόριστης καύσιμης ύλης από νερό, θα είχα και το μυαλό να καταλάβω οτι η εφεύρεση αυτή ξεπερνά τον εαυτό μου, την χώρα μου και θα έπρεπε να τεθεί στη διάθεση ολόκληρης της ανθρωπότητας.
> Επίσης, αν φοβόμουν τη συνωμοσία των πετρελαιοκολοσσών και όλων των σκοτεινών δυνάμεων του πλανήτη ενάντια στην εφεύρεσή μου, θα φρόντιζα να μάθουν όλοι τις λεπτομέρειές της, και δεν θα τις κράταγα για τον εαυτό μου.



συμφωνω, πρεπει να μαθουν ολοι πως το νερό εχει ενέργεια που μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε.
το εαν ειναι επικίνδυνο ή εαν δεν συμφερει καποιους ειναι αλλο θέμα.

αφου θελετε να μαθετε πως γίνεται, να μπορει οποιος θέλει να αναπαράγει την κατασκευή,
*θα παρουσιάσω ολοκληρωμένη κατασκευή καυσης νερου που εχω κανει,*
αλλα επειδη ημουν σε ταξιδια και εκδρομές δεν ειχα χρόνο και διάθεση να ανεβασω στο δικτυο.
ομως θα το κανω συντομα

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αντε εγώ δεν ξέρω αν με κοροιδεύει ή είναι απατεώνας.
> Εδώ όμως μας δείξανε πόσα συνέδρια με φυσικούς,ενεργειολόγους,επιστήμονες κτλ,που εξέτασαν τη πατέντα,κάνανε μετρήσεις και κανένας δεν είπε-απέδειξε οτι όλα αυτά είναι απάτη ή κάτι άλλο...
> Δεν μπορεί να είναι και αυτά στημένα...
> Και όπως ειπώθηκε (στα 40 χρόνια που λες),υπήρξαν και άλλοι που προσπάθησαν κάτι ανάλογο σαν πείραμα αλλά πάντα κάτι στράβωνε ή ήταν επικίνδυνο ή είχε μεγάλες απώλειες ή δε ξέρω εγώ τι...
> Μπορείς εσύ Leosdf να αποδείξεις οτι είναι ψέμματα;
> Αν όχι,τότε αναμένουμε νεότερα...



Έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα από πολύ κοντά. Είμουν και σε μια από τις ...παρουσιάσεις της συσκευής σε συνέδριο της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών ( Ε.Ε.Φ από εδώ και πέρα για συντομία). *Πουθενά και ποτέ* δεν έχει δειχθεί η συσκευή σε επιστήμονες. Αυτό το τονίζω γιατί είναι σημαντικό. Σε όλη την ...πορεία μέχρι τώρα η Ε.Ε.Φ τηρεί μια περίεργη ( το λιγότερο ) στάση. Στο χαρτί μάλιστα που έδωσαν στη δημοσιότητα ( και το έχει κάνει παντιέρα ο κύριος Ζωγράφος ) λένε ότι δεν εξέτασαν το κομμάτι της συσκευής που έχει σχέση με τις συχνότητες και τα υλικά που μπαίνουν μέσα λόγω ...πατέντας! Να η ανακοίνωση:

eef.jpg

Λίγο πιο κάτω λένε: "οι συσκευές αυτές ... ... λειτουργούν κανονικά επιτυγχάνοντας τον σκοπό για τον οποίο κατασκευάστηκαν." Διαβάστε όλη την ανακοίνωση είναι ...περίεργη. Εγώ φυσικά από την αρχή το λέω και το ξαναλέω "τι στο καλό κάνει η ΕΕΦ;" Δείτε τα βίντεο και όλες τις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις μου. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την ΕΕΦ...

Για να μην μακρηγορώ:

*Κανείς δεν εξέτασε την ...πατέντα.
Η ΕΕΦ έχει ένοχο ρόλο σε όλο αυτό.

*

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Μπορείς εσύ Leosdf να αποδείξεις οτι είναι ψέμματα;



O καθένας που έχει πιάσει κολλητήρι και έχει ασχοληθεί λίγο με συχνότητες πάνω από τον 1 Khz μπορεί να το αποδείξει.





> Αν θέλει, ο ΠΖ ας δώσει μία συσκευή του στα μέλη του παρόντος forum προς εξέταση. Αφού έχει υποβάλλει αίτηση για πατέντα, δεν έχει να φοβηθεί μήπως του κλέψουν την τεχνολογία.



Ξεχνάς μάλλον ότι είναι κρατικό μυστικό και δεν μπορεί να το κάνει...

----------


## manolena

> Ξεχνάς μάλλον ότι είναι κρατικό μυστικό και δεν μπορεί να το κάνει...



Δε νομιζω.... Last year ήταν, η πόρτα που έφαγε ήταν θωρακισμένη με τετραπλό μανδαλο. Πήρε τα κουβαδακια του και πάει να βρει δευτέριο για σύντηξη σε άλλη παραλία.

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε Άγγελε (rama), είναι πολύ εύστοχη η παρατήρησή σας. Επιτρέψτε μου όμως ένα μικρό συμπλήρωμα  στο μήνυμά σας. Μερικά πράγματα είναι _αδύνατο_ να γίνουν, δηλαδή δεν εξαρτώνται από τη δύναμη του μυαλού μας. Επί της ουσίας, αυτό που ισχυρίζεται ο "εφευρέτης" είναι: "Βρήκα τρόπο να _μειώσω_ την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού", επικαλούμενος τα ραδιοκύματα και το συντονισμό των μορίων. Και το είπε αυτό (αλλά με άλλα λόγια) σε 2 συγκεντρώσεις των Φυσικών. Στα αυτιά ενός Φυσικού, ο ισχυρισμός αυτός ακούγεται ως ιεροσυλία! Πως και γιατί δεν αντέδρασαν στην ιεροσυλία αυτή οι παρόντες στις 2 αίθουσες Φυσικοί, αδυνατώ να καταλάβω, διότι είναι αδύνατη η μείωση αυτή: α-δ-ύ-ν-α-τ-η!!! Την απαγορεύουν οι Βασικές Αρχές και νόμοι της Φυσικής! Δηλώθηκε, μάλιστα, μείωση της ενέργειας διάσπασης από 5,1 eV σε επίπεδα 10-8 eV, και κανείς δεν ανασηκώθηκε από το κάθισμά του τη στιγμή εκείνη!   Αν δεχτούμε ότι η προαναφερθείσα μείωση είναι δυνατή, αμέσως ανοίγει ο δρόμος για κατασκευή μηχανής παραγωγής ενέργειας από το "τίποτα". Για παράδειγμα, αν η συγκρότηση του δεσμού ΟΗ-Η συνοδεύεται με έκλυση ενέργειας 5,1 eV, τότε για να διασπαστεί αυτός ο δεσμός, πρέπει να καταβληθούν στο μόριο (το λιγότερο) 5,1 eV. Αν κάποιος ανακαλύψει τρόπο να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης σε επίπεδα, ας πούμε, 2,1 eV, τότε μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε επαναλαμβανόμενους κύκλους "καύσης-διάσπασης" των συστατικών του νερού, όπου σε κάθε κύκλο θα περισσέψουν 3 eV ανά μόριο, που μπορούν να αποθηκευθούν. Στη Φυσική, οι διεργασίες αυτές είναι α-π-α-γ-ο-ρ-ε-υ-μ-έ-ν-ε-ς! Την ισότητα: "ενέργεια διάσπασης = ενέργεια εκλυόμενη", η Φύση την τηρεί με μεγάλη σχολαστικότητα και δεν της διαφεύγει το παραμικρό, καθώς στην ισότητα αυτή στηρίζεται όλο το Σύμπαν. Μόλις η ισότητα αυτή παραβιαστεί, το Σύμπαν αμέσως θα καταρρεύσει, παρασύροντας στην κατάρρευση και τον ομιλητή που ισχυρίζεται αυτές τις ανοησίες.
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (10-11-16), 

IRF (09-11-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Πως και γιατί δεν αντέδρασαν στην ιεροσυλία αυτή οι παρόντες στις 2 αίθουσες Φυσικοί, αδυνατώ να καταλάβω,



Φαίνεται ότι η διερεύνηση του ερωτήματος ανήκει στον επιστημονικό χώρο της Ψυχολογίας της Αγέλης και όχι στην Φυσική. 

Το τραγικό είναι ότι όλοι αυτοί οι χειροκροτητές του Φιδέμπορα ψηφίζουν στις εκλογές.

----------


## IRF

> Έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα από πολύ κοντά. Είμουν και σε μια από τις ...παρουσιάσεις της συσκευής σε συνέδριο της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών ( Ε.Ε.Φ από εδώ και πέρα για συντομία). *Πουθενά και ποτέ* δεν έχει δειχθεί η συσκευή σε επιστήμονες. Αυτό το τονίζω γιατί είναι σημαντικό. Σε όλη την ...πορεία μέχρι τώρα η Ε.Ε.Φ τηρεί μια περίεργη ( το λιγότερο ) στάση. Στο χαρτί μάλιστα που έδωσαν στη δημοσιότητα ( και το έχει κάνει παντιέρα ο κύριος Ζωγράφος ) λένε ότι δεν εξέτασαν το κομμάτι της συσκευής που έχει σχέση με τις συχνότητες και τα υλικά που μπαίνουν μέσα λόγω ...πατέντας! Να η ανακοίνωση:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67369
> 
> Λίγο πιο κάτω λένε: "οι συσκευές αυτές ... ... λειτουργούν κανονικά επιτυγχάνοντας τον σκοπό για τον οποίο κατασκευάστηκαν." Διαβάστε όλη την ανακοίνωση είναι ...περίεργη. Εγώ φυσικά από την αρχή το λέω και το ξαναλέω "τι στο καλό κάνει η ΕΕΦ;" Δείτε τα βίντεο και όλες τις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις μου. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την ΕΕΦ...
> 
> Για να μην μακρηγορώ:
> 
> *Κανείς δεν εξέτασε την ...πατέντα.
> ...



Τι να σου κάνει και η ΕΕΦ φαίνεται ότι κανένας φυσικός πλέον δεν πληρώνει τη χρηματική συνδρομή στην ΕΕΦ και ο Ζ. πλήρωσε συδνρομή έτους ή βρήκε κανέναν με τη σφραγίδα και του σφράγισε ότι ήθελε

----------


## kioan

> Τι να σου κάνει και η ΕΕΦ φαίνεται ότι κανένας φυσικός πλέον δεν πληρώνει τη χρηματική συνδρομή στην ΕΕΦ



Και μετά και από την στάση της ΕΕΦ, όχι μόνο δεν πρέπει να ξαναπληρώσουν, αλλά και να διαγραφούν.
Είναι τυχεροί που δεν έχει μεταφραστεί τίποτα από αυτά στα αγγλικά γιατί κάτι μου λεει πως δεν θα παρέμενε πλήρες μέλος της EPS (European Physical Society) για πολύ ακόμα.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ulysses

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά,να είναι όλα τόσο στημένα για να έχει ακροαματικότητα ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος???
Μπράβο τους αν ξεγελάσουν τόσο κόσμο.
Στον αδερφό μου να τα πείτε,θα χαρεί πολύ,που κάθε τρεις και μία μου λέει "Αντε ρε τρελέ,να δημοσιευσει ο ΠΖ τη συσκευή,να κόψω την κωλοΔΕΗ και τα χαράτσια της και να έχω και σταθεροποιημένο ρευμα χωρις ενδοιασμούς για τα πλυντήρια-ψυγεία-στερεοφωνικά " και του λέω ακόμα και έτσι να γίνει (ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ) θα βγάλει ο Τσίπρας νόμο που θα μας χρεώνει το νερό για χρυσάφι...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Μπράβο τους αν ξεγελάσουν τόσο κόσμο.



Άσχετους ξεγελούν. Δεν είναι και δύσκολο και έχει συμβεί άπειρες φορές.
Να σου θυμίσω τον Καματερό? Ή αν θες κάτι πιο πρόσφατο άνοιξε την τηλεόραση και δες τα τηλεμάρκετινγκ.
Μαγικές κατσαρόλες, έξυπνα τηγάνια, καθαριστικά που καθαρίζουν τα πάντα με μια σταγόνα, τσάγια που αδυνατίζουν ακόμη και αν τρως σαν βόδι, χάπια που γιατρεύουν τα πάντα, μαγικά φυτά όπως αλόη, ιαλουρονικά πως τα λένε κλπ.
Μετά από κάποιο διάστημα όλα αυτά εξαφανίζονται και εμφανίζονται άλλα παρόμοια.
Όσοι την πάτησαν, την πάτησαν!

----------


## VaselPi

Πράγματι, οι ευθύνες της ΕΕΦ είναι μεγάλες. Σας πληροφορώ, ότι το Προεδρείο της ΕΕΦ είναι ενημερωμένο σχετικώς. Τους ενημέρωσα με μία πεντασέλιδη επιστολή, τονίζοντας τον ερασιτεχνικό και αντιεπιστημονικό χαρακτήρα της πρότασης του "εφευρέτη", εξετάζοντας και αναλύοντας τα θέματα της Φυσικής-Χημείας και Ηλεκτρονικής υψηλών συχνοτήτων. Τους ανάλυσα όλα τα τρωτά σημεία της πρότασης του "Μεγάλου", ακόμη και τις "ζαβολιές".    Η επιστολή αυτή αποσιωπήθηκε τελικά από Προεδρείο και, έτσι, βρισκόμαστε εδώ που βρισκόμαστε, όπου μας χλευάζει ακόμη και η Ομάδα ΕΛΛΩ. Είμαι σίγουρος, ότι παρόμοιες επιστολές εστάλησαν στο Προεδρείο και από άλλους Φυσικούς (βλ. FreeEnergy), αλλά αποσιωπήθηκαν και αυτές! 
Μία εικόνα για το περιεχόμενο της επιστολής έχετε πάρει από τα μηνύματά μου σε αυτό εδώ το Φόρουμ, όπου έθιξα τα ζητήματα Φυσικής και Χημείας. Τα θέματα της Ηλεκτρονικής τα παρακάμπτω, καθώς όπως βλέπω, εσείς εδώ αμέσως εντοπίσατε τα τρωτά σημεία  της πρότασης του "Μεγάλου" στα ζητήματα αυτά. Επιτρέψτε μου μόνο μία μικρή προσθήκη. Καθώς η ιδιοσυχνότητα ταλάντωσης του μορίου του νερού είναι περίπου 100 THz, το μήκος κύματος τέτοιων ραδιοκυμάτων είναι μόλις 3 μm! Επειδή όμως, ο εξοπλισμός των μικροκυμάτων που βλέπουμε στα διάφορα βίντεο είναι των 10 GHz (3 cm), ο εξοπλισμός αυτός είναι _λίαν ακατάλληλος_ για την ηλεκτρονική επεξεργασία των κυμάτων με μήκος 3 μm και μόνο ως εμπαιγμός της Κοινότητας των Ηλεκτρονικών μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ο ισχυρισμός περί αντιθέτου.
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (10-11-16), 

GiwrgosTH (10-11-16), 

kioan (10-11-16), 

leosedf (10-11-16), 

Thansavv (10-11-16)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Βασίλειε το μόνο που πρέπει να δει κάποιος και να καταλάβει ότι είναι απατεώνας, χωρίς καμία γνώση ηλεκτρονικής ή φυσικής, είναι ένα βίντεο όπου έχει μια "συσκευή" η οποία ανάβοντας από κάτω ένα ρεσώ γυρίζει ένα μοτεράκι.
Οκ, με μια πλάκα peltier γίνετε και από ένα παιδάκι, δεν είναι κάποια καινοτομία, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι ο τεράστιος εφευρέτης δεν μπόρεσε καν να ανάψει το ρεσώ, αλλά το μοτεράκι γύριζε!
Συμπέρασμα? Πως ούτε καν peltier δεν είχε, αλλά κάποια κρυφή μπαταρία ίσως.
Οπότε τι ανάλυση να κάνουμε εμείς για κυματοδηγούς και εσύ για ιδιοσυχνότητες? Από μόνος του αποδεικνύει την απάτη.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιώργο καλησπέρα. Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απόκριση και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι τις ζαβολιές του "Μεγάλου" τις είδα αμέσως, καθώς  είναι κραυγαλέες και "βγάζουν μάτι". Κάπως έτσι τις εντοπίσατε και εσείς. Όλοι εμείς που αρθρογραφούμε εδώ, τις "ζαβολιές"  του τις βλέπουμε. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στις χιλιάδες των πολιτών, όπως ο αδερφός του Ulysses, που τον πίστεψαν και περιμένουν να βγει στην αγορά η συσκευή του "Μεγάλου", προκειμένου να απαλλαγούν από τα τιμολόγια της ΔΕΗ. Αυτόν τον κόσμο, η Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών είχε (έχει) την ηθική υποχρέωση να τον προστατέψει! Καθώς όμως αυτό δεν έγινε, θα περιμένουν ως τα πρώτα κρύα και μην έχοντας άλλα χρονικά περιθώρια, θα αναγκαστούν να καταφύγουν στα τζάκια, με όποιες συνέπειες που  αυτό συνεπάγεται. Θυμίζω, ότι η απόδοση των τζακιών κυμαίνεται από 13 έως 17 %, ενώ ο περικοπές σε μισθούς και σε συντάξεις  θα στρέψουν μεγάλο αριθμό ανθρώπων στη  λύση της φτηνής μπάζο-ξυλείας.
Βασίλειος.

----------

GiwrgosTH (10-11-16)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απόκριση και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι τις ζαβολιές του "Μεγάλου" τις είδα αμέσως, καθώς  είναι κραυγαλέες και "βγάζουν μάτι".



Να υποθέσω πως στην ΕΕΦ είναι οι περισσότεροι τυφλοί και δεν τις βλέπουν, ή απλά "τυφλοί" που δεν θέλουν να δουν?
Γιατί να είναι τόσο άσχετοι δεν νομίζω, αλλά όμως θα πρέπει να επιλέξουν:
Ή είναι τελικά άσχετοι, άρα θα πρέπει να καταθέσουν τα πτυχία τους κλπ, ή κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια, για άγνωστους σε μένα λόγους.
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις όμως δεν τιμούν ούτε τους τίτλους τους, ούτε αυτούς που εκπροσωπούν.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιώργο, "τυφλοί" ήταν, δηλαδή ήταν άσχετοι σε θέματα Ηλεκτρονικής. Αλλά για να καταθέσουν τα πτυχία-ακούγεται βαρύ, διότι για την ασχετοσύνη τους δεν ευθύνονται οι ίδιοι, αλλά τα Φυσικά Τμήματα των ελληνικών  πανεπιστημίων, στα οποία _παραδοσιακά_, η διδασκαλία και η εμπέδωση της Ηλεκτρονικής γίνετε στο _κατώτατο δυνατό_ επίπεδο. Υποψιάζομαι, ότι στις χώρες της Αφρικής τα πράγματα στο θέμα αυτό είναι καλύτερα. Στους Φυσικούς με μεγάλες ελλείψεις στην Ηλεκτρονική, μπορείς να λες ότι θέλεις, όπως το διαπιστώσαμε άλλωστε  στις δύο διαλέξεις του "Μεγάλου".
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> Στα αυτιά ενός Φυσικού, ο ισχυρισμός αυτός ακούγεται ως ιεροσυλία! Πως και γιατί δεν αντέδρασαν στην ιεροσυλία αυτή οι παρόντες στις 2 αίθουσες Φυσικοί, αδυνατώ να καταλάβω, διότι είναι αδύνατη η μείωση αυτή: α-δ-ύ-ν-α-τ-η!!! Την απαγορεύουν οι Βασικές Αρχές και νόμοι της Φυσικής!.



σε μια χωρα που εχει μνημονια, πρακτορες για κυβερνησεις, ξενη κατοχη, κατοχικη οικονομια και κατοχικο νομισμα ολα ειναι πιθανα... και οι τριανταφυλοζουγκλες βρισκουν φυσικα προσφορο εδαφος οπως οι μαυραγοριτες του 40






> Τι να πω ρε παιδιά,να είναι όλα τόσο στημένα για να έχει ακροαματικότητα ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος???
> Μπράβο τους αν ξεγελάσουν τόσο κόσμο.
> Στον αδερφό μου να τα πείτε,θα χαρεί πολύ,που κάθε τρεις και μία μου  λέει "Αντε ρε τρελέ,να δημοσιευσει ο ΠΖ τη συσκευή,να κόψω την κωλοΔΕΗ  και τα χαράτσια της και να έχω και σταθεροποιημένο ρευμα χωρις  ενδοιασμούς για τα πλυντήρια-ψυγεία-στερεοφωνικά " και του λέω ακόμα και  έτσι να γίνει (ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ) θα βγάλει ο Τσίπρας νόμο που θα μας χρεώνει το  νερό για χρυσάφι...



 

Οδυσσεα, γνωριζομαστε απο πολυ παλια απο εποχες focus αλλα δεν ηξερα πως εισαι συναδελφος και σε θυμαμαι πολυ περισσοτερο σκεπτικιστη...
Στην επιστημη φυσικα και να εχεις εμπιστοσυνη, ΟΧΙ ομως και σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους επιστημονες... ανθρωποι ειναι κι αυτοι, με στομαχι, τσεπη, λογαριασμους, δανεια κτλ κτλ κτλ οπως ολοι...





> Στο θέμα φωταγώγησης κάποιου μνημείου, καλό είναι  να λάβουμε υπόψη την εξής λεπτομέρεια. Στις μπαταρίες μίας χρήσης που  ενεργοποιούνται με θαλασσινό νερό (τις χρησιμοποιούν στη σωστική λέμβο),  1 γραμμάριο της ανόδου  αποδίδει περίπου 3 Ah φορτίου. Επομένως, μία  τέτοια μπαταρία με μάζα της ανόδου 1 κιλού (άνοδος Mg) αναμένουμε να  είναι πολύ ελαφρύτερη των μπαταριών μολύβδου , αλλά με απόθεμα φορτίου  της τάξης 3000 Ah. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, όλες οι προτάσεις του  "εφευρέτη"  περί "φωταγώγησης" και "τροφοδοσίας χώρων" πηγάζουν από τις  ιδιότητες των μπαταριών μίας χρήσης, που εφευρέθηκαν στο εξωτερικό πριν  τη γέννησή του.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασιλη προσπαθεις να αναλυσεις μια μπουρδα με επιστημονικο τροπο θεωρωντας οτι αυτο που εκανε το βλημα εχει καποια εξυπνη απατη...
ΟΧΙ δεν εχει καμια εξυπναδα ουτε ειναι κατι πολυπλοκο, ουτε γνωριζει να δημιουργησει επαφη με θαλασσινο νερο, δεν παει τοσο μακρια... ΑΠΛΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ!!

Ξαναδες το βιντεακι πιο υποψιασμενος, οχι ψαχνοντας το σουπερ απατεωνα (που προσωπικα ισως τον σεβομουν καπως) αλλα εναν ηλιθιο κουτοπονηρο που νομιζει οτι οι γυρω του ειναι ακομα πιο ηλιθιοι!
απλα εβαλε νερο σε ...ενα τιποτα, μετα ειπε οτι ξεχασε να ανοιξε το διακοπτη, τον ανοιξε και αναψαν οι λαμπες! τοσο απλα! 
Η εν λογο μπουρδα ουτε σοφιστικε ειναι ουτε καυση μεταλλων κανει ουτε τιποτα, ειναι μια μπαταρια απο ups η απο παπακι κατω απο την πλακετα του περιφημου ..."ταλαντωτη" 
δες βιντεακι αργα και με παυσεις και θα καταλαβεις

----------

kioan (10-11-16), 

nestoras (10-11-16)

----------


## nestoras

> *απλα εβαλε νερο σε ...ενα τιποτα*, μετα ειπε οτι ξεχασε να ανοιξε το διακοπτη, τον ανοιξε και αναψαν οι λαμπες! τοσο απλα! 
> *Η εν λογο μπουρδα ουτε σοφιστικε ειναι ουτε καυση μεταλλων κανει ουτε τιποτα, ειναι μια μπαταρια απο ups η απο παπακι κατω απο την πλακετα του περιφημου* ..."ταλαντωτη" 
> δες βιντεακι αργα και με παυσεις και θα καταλαβεις



Η καλύτερη επιστημονική εξήγηση για την εφεύρεση!!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## nick1974

ναι εχω κουραστει να διαβαζω ανθρωπους να προσπαθουν να βρουν "εξυπνη απατη" και να προσπαθουν να εξηγησουν επιστημονικα το πως θα μπορουσε ΑΝ ηταν καλος απατεωνας και λιγο γνωστης να προσπαθησειισει να μας ξεγελασει.
Με τοσες θεωριες που πεφτουν στο χαλι σε λιγο πλακα πλακα θα ανακαλυψουμε το αεικινητο προσπαθοντας να ανακαλυψουμε πως θα μπορουσε να ειχε φτιαξει τη μπουρδα του ο ζωγραφος :Lol:  ενω ουσιαστικα το μονο "επιστημονικο" που χρειαζεται για την "επιστημονικη εξηγηση" της εν λογο μπουρδας ειναι χρηση youtube  και *Π Α Ρ Α Τ Η Ρ Η Τ Ι Κ Ο Τ Η Τ Α .
*Ακομα και η Λιτσα Πατερα εχει περισσοτερη επιστημονικοφανεια απο τον εν λογο καραγκιοζακο που νομιζει πως πουλαει χαντρουλες σε ιθαγενεις..
ο τυπος δεν εφτιαξε κατι που "λειτουργει αλλα δεν ειναι αποδοτικο γιατι καιει μεταλλα μπλα μπλα μπλα κτλ" απλα καλυψε μια μπαταρια με οτι διαολο junk μεταλα βρηκε, εβαλε γυρω και 5-6 κομματια αλουμινιο ποιασμενα ΜΕ ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ (που κραταει 20 bar! ) γιατι εκτος των αλλων ειναι και τοσο τσαπατσουλης που ουτε καν μια κατασκευη της προκοπης -εστω και θεατρικη- δεν ειναι αξιος να φτιαξει και αναψε με τη μπαταρια κατι λαμπες ανοιγοντας ενα διακοπτη...
Ειναι πολυ λαθος η εν λογο μπουρδα να κρινεται ως κακη εφευρεση η ως απατη... κακη εφευρεση ηταν το βαν του Βαροτσου οπου ειχε μια λογικη αλλα δε θα μπορουσε να λειτουργησει οπως επρεπε στην πλανητη Γη. Απατη ηταν (και ειναι) αυτο που κανει η AMD που πουλαει επεξεργαστες με εικονικους πυρηνες και τους ονομαζε φυσικους (και το κανει ακομα παρα την καταδικη). Αυτο εδω δεν ειναι ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο... ειναι τσαρλατανισμος οπως βλεπουμε στα Λουκυ Λουκ με κατι κομπογιανητες στην αγρια δυση που πουλαγαν φαρμακα που γιατρευαν τα παντα (btw  η κοκα κολα ως τετοιο πρωτοβγηκε, αλλα ΕΤΥΧΕ και ΠΕΤΥΧΕ... οι υπολοιποι φιδεμποροι συνηθως κατεληγαν με πισσα και πουπουλα)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Απάτη είναι. Απλά και ξεκάθαρα. 

*απάτη* η [apΓ‘ti] Ο30 *:* *1.ενσυνείδητη  παραποίηση της αλήθειας, που στηρίζεται στην εμπιστοσύνη και στην  ευπιστία των άλλων και αποβλέπει σε οικονομικά κυρίως οφέλη*: _Aυτή την_ ~ _δεν την περίμενα από σένα._ || (νομ.) ποινικό αδίκημα που στρέφεται κατά της ξένης περιουσίας: _Mηνύθηκε / καταδικάστηκε για_ ~. || _Οπτική_ ~_,_ η οφθαλμαπάτη, λαθεμένη αντίληψη για τη μορφή και τις διαστάσεις των αντικειμένων στο χώρο_: Ο αντικατοπτρισμός είναι ένα φαινόμενο οπτικής απάτης._ *2.* (μτφ., προφ.) για πρόσωπο ή πράγμα με εμφάνιση ή τρόπους παραπλανητικούς· που έχει κακό χαρακτήρα ή κακή ποιότητα: _Aυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι σκέτη_ ~_. Tα παπούτσια που αγόρασα ήταν μια_ ~. -1-

Δηλαδή έπρεπε η συσκευή να είναι φτοιαγμένη με 3D printer ή κανένα υπερ-σύγχρονο CNC router για να είναι απάτη; Ναι έχουν οικονομικά οφέλη. Η διαδικτυακή εκπομπή του κυρίου Τριανταφυλλόπουλου είχε πιάσει πάτο - άπατο. Η ένωση φυσικών ελλάδας υπήρχε μόνο για να διοργανώνει συνέδρια σε καφενεία με καμιά δεκαριά άτομα. Κάνε τις συνδέσεις και θα δεις πως βολεύονται όλοι.
Βασικά συμφωνώ με όλα όσα λες αλλά μην αφήνουμε στην άκρη τη λέξη: απάτη και την αντικαθιστούμε με κάτι λιγότερο ανώδυνο. Όχι δεν είναι σαν τα κινούμενα σχέδια. Όχι δεν είναι Λουκυ Λουκ. Δεν θέλει και πολύ να τους βγάλουμε τρελούς να γελάσουμε και να το ξεχάσουμε. "Για δες τους τσαρλατάνους τι έκαναν! Χα χα χα! Πλάκα δεν έχει;" Απάτη. Ένοχη απάτη. Ειδικά οι ...επιστήμονες που το κάλυψαν με την παρουσία τους!

----------


## VaselPi

"Βασίλη, προσπαθείς να αναλύσεις μια μπούρδα με επιστημονικό τρόπο ..." nick 1974. 
Αναρωτιέμαι, μερικές φορές, γιατί ο "Μεγάλος", στην ηλικία που είναι, πράττει όσα πράττει; 
Νομίζω, ότι καθώς είναι άσχετος στη Φυσική, _βαθύτατα πιστεύει_ στη δυνατότητα διάσπασης του νερού με τα ραδιοκύματα. Καθώς όμως τα χρήματα για την κατοχύρωση της πατέντας είναι πολλά, προσπάθησε να την κατοχύρωση με τα χρήματα του Δημοσίου, προσεγγίζοντας το Υπουργείο Άμυνας. Όλοι γνωρίζουμε την εξέλιξη αυτής της προσέγγισης. Πιστεύω, ότι στην εξέλιξη αυτή συνέβαλε αυτό εδώ το Φόρουμ, δηλαδή εσείς, που με τα μηνύματά σας, από την πρώτη στιγμή τονίζατε τον αντιεπιστημονικό χαρακτήρα της πρότασής  του. Το λέω αυτό, διότι η κρητική σας ήταν (είναι) μοναδική σε όλον τον τύπο, σε γραπτή μορφή και προσπελάσιμη σε όλους, δηλαδή και στους επιστήμονες και ηλεκτρονικούς του Υπουργείου Άμυνας. Άνθρωποι είναι και αυτή, με τις ανασφάλειες και αδυναμίες, όπως όλοι μας. Μπείτε για λίγο στη θέση τους. Πάνω από το κεφάλι τους- η Πολιτική Ηγεσία, αγκαζέ με τον δημοσιογράφο που κραυγάζει: "Θα θεωρηθεί εχθρός της Πατρίδας όποιος .. κ.λπ". Το φορτίο αυτό, μόνο με επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα μπορείς να το ξεφορτωθείς. Το ξεφορτώθηκαν τελικά και έπεισαν την Πολιτική Ηγεσία να διακόψει μαζί του την όποια συνεργασία. Και δικό σας είναι το κατόρθωμα αυτό, έστω μερικώς. 
Ο "Μεγάλος", αυτοπλασάρεται ή παρουσιάζεται από τους "οπαδούς" του ως Robin Hood της Ελλάδας στην εποχή του Μνημονίου. Είναι όμως, εξαιρετικά ανήθικο, να εποφθαλμιά κανείς τα χρήματα του Δημοσίου, τη στιγμή που το κράτος αναγκάζεται να περικόπτει τις συντάξεις των γερόντων, όπως και τα επιδόματα στους ανθρώπους με ιδικές ανάγκες. Να θυμάστε και να είστε υπερήφανη για αυτό: την κίνηση αυτή τη σταματήσατε εσείς.
Αυτά, για τον "επιστημονικό τρόπο".
Βασίλειος.

----------


## leosedf

Με το υπουργείο έχασα επεισόδια, τι έχει γίνει έχει λεπτομέρειες κανείς η κάποιο λινκ?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Με το υπουργείο έχασα επεισόδια, τι έχει γίνει έχει λεπτομέρειες κανείς η κάποιο λινκ?




Το υπουργείο άμυνας δεν έχει απαντήσει ούτε στην έγγραφη επιστολή - ερώτημα που έχω στείλει, ούτε στα emails. Υποθέτω ότι ήταν ( είναι; ) κρατικό μυστικό για αυτό και με ...αγνόησαν;

----------


## nick1974

> Δηλαδή έπρεπε η συσκευή να είναι φτοιαγμένη με 3D printer ή κανένα υπερ-σύγχρονο CNC router για να είναι απάτη; Ναι έχουν οικονομικά οφέλη. Η διαδικτυακή εκπομπή του κυρίου Τριανταφυλλόπουλου είχε πιάσει πάτο - άπατο. Η ένωση φυσικών ελλάδας υπήρχε μόνο για να διοργανώνει συνέδρια σε καφενεία με καμιά δεκαριά άτομα. Κάνε τις συνδέσεις και θα δεις πως βολεύονται όλοι.
> Βασικά συμφωνώ με όλα όσα λες αλλά μην αφήνουμε στην άκρη τη λέξη: απάτη και την αντικαθιστούμε με κάτι λιγότερο ανώδυνο. Όχι δεν είναι σαν τα κινούμενα σχέδια. Όχι δεν είναι Λουκυ Λουκ. Δεν θέλει και πολύ να τους βγάλουμε τρελούς να γελάσουμε και να το ξεχάσουμε. "Για δες τους τσαρλατάνους τι έκαναν! Χα χα χα! Πλάκα δεν έχει;" Απάτη. Ένοχη απάτη. Ειδικά οι ...επιστήμονες που το κάλυψαν με την παρουσία τους!




Κωστα, δεν το κανω πιο ανωδυνο, τον απατεωνα... τον κανονικο απατεωνα που χρησιμοποιει τα εγκεφαλικα του κυτταρα προκειμενου να σε κοροιδεψει και στο τελος το πετυχαινει με την εξυπναδα του, καπου θα τον σεβαστεις και οκ... πες θες να δικαστει για την απατη του, ενω τουτον εδω θες να τον βουτηξεις στην πισσα και στα πουπουλα οπως καναν με τετοιους στην Αγρια Δυση, κι αν καει καηκε, κι αν ψωφισει ψωφισε... 
Απατεωνας ειναι ναι, αλλα made in China απο τα lidl...

----------


## FreeEnergy

Λοιπόν έχω κάνει μια ...ανακάλυψη!

Επειδή δεν ήξερα που ακριβώς να γράψω αυτή την ανάρτηση ( ας την μετακινήσουν οι συντονιστές ) την καταχωρώ εδώ μιας και ανέφερε ο ΥπερΣυντονιστής leosedf το υπουργείο. Είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα. Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα να έχουν καμιά ανάρτηση για τον κύριο Ζωγράφο αλλά ...ανακάλυψα το εξής:

http://www.mod.mil.gr/mod/el/content/show/0/A70728

Εντάξει θα μου πείτε... Ένα μήνυμα του κυρίου Δένδια... Και;
Το ωραίο της υπόθεσης είναι τέρμα κάτω εκεί που έχει ένα σύνδεσμο για να κατεβάσει κανείς αυτή τη Λευκή Βίβλο σε μορφή PDF στον υπολογιστή του. Ο σύνδεσμος σε στέλνει σε *άλλη σελίδα εκτός υπουργείου άμυνας*!

http://pantelakis.org/White_Paper.pdf

pantelakis.org ; Αν πάμε σε αυτή τη σελίδα μας οδηγεί σε μια άλλη σελίδα στο LinkedIn όπου βλέπουμε πως ο κύριος Παντελάκης είναι System And Security Manager. Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ και θα αρχίσετε να απορείτε που στο καλό είναι η ...ανακάλυψη που έκανα... Για ρίξτε μια ματιά κι εδώ παρακαλώ:

https://blog.didierstevens.com/2010/...cape-from-pdf/

Ναι μπορείτε να ξεγελάσετε τον χρήστη και την ώρα που ανοίγει το pdf αρχείο να τρέξει και ότι άλλο θέλετε εσείς! Πριν βιαστείτε να πείτε ότι σίγουρα διορθώθηκε αυτό σε νεώτερες εκδόσεις των PDF αναγνωστών να σας επισημάνω ότι δεν εκμεταλεύεται κάποια ΕΥΠΑΘΕΙΑ αλλά είναι η φυσιολογική χρήση. Άρα δουλεύει μέχρι και σήμερα ( λογικά... )!

Μια ερώτηση για το τέλος: *Από πότε επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του κράτους εμπιστεύεται ιδιώτη για την φύλαξη των αρχείων της;* Ο κύριος Παντελάκης *δεν είναι υπάλληλος του υπουργείου αμύνης*! Έδειξα μια ευπάθεια των PDF αρχείων. Αν κάνετε μια αναζήτηση στο google θα βρείτε πολλά ακόμη...

----------


## MacGyver

Αφήστε τις ενεργειακές μελέτες, δεν θα σωθεί έτσι η χώρα. Το μέλλον είναι ένα: σερβιτόροι.
Μετά την τρομερή επιτυχία που έκανε στο ΦΒ ο πετυχημένος καντινιέρης του Λονδίνου, τώρα με το ανάλογο ύφος δίνει τα φώτα του στο the 2night show.
Kantina - Fast food: Malaka - The Mitsos the Greek, the best.

----------


## awmn931

Α ρε Π.Ζ. χάσαμε την ευκαιρία, εμείς περιμένουμε αναγνώριση και άλλοι μας αντιγράφουν. 
http://gr.euronews.com/2016/11/08/te...ve-fuel-summit

----------


## VaselPi

"Α ρε Π.Ζ. χάσαμε την ευκαιρία, εμείς περιμένουμε αναγνώριση και άλλοι μας αντιγράφουν. "(awmn931)' 
Κύριε Ευάγγελε, την πρόταση αυτή την αποδέχομαι μόνο ως πικρό αστείο. Πράγματι, ποιος αντιγράφει ποιόν; Διαπιστώνω δυστυχώς, ότι καμία από τις εφευρέσεις του "εφευρέτη" δεν είναι δική του. Όλες του οι προτάσεις, είναι προτάσεις και εφευρέσεις ξένων εφευρετών, οι περισσότερες εκ των οποίων έγιναν πριν από τη γέννησή του.
Ωστόσο είναι προσεκτικός, καθώς δεν θα ακούσετε από τον ίδιο να διεκδικεί την πατρότητα της εφεύρεσης. Τον ισχυρισμό αυτόν τον αφήνει σε άλλους, δηλαδή σε άτομα παντελώς άσχετα με το θέμα. Μόνο μία πρόταση είναι δική του: "η διάσπαση των μορίων του νερού με ραδιοκύματα", η οποία προκύπτει να είναι σκάρτη τελικά, καθώς συγκρούεται με τις βασικές Αρχές της Φυσικής.
Όσο για την τεχνολογία του υδρογόνου - μην παρασύρεστε από τα βίντεο που προορίζονται για το πλατύ τηλεοπτικό κοινό. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά (βλ. ποστ 1225), καθώς στη Γη δεν υπάρχουν κοιτάσματα υδρογόνου και, επομένως, το υδρογόνο πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να παραχθεί (σήμερα, από το μεθάνιο), με όποιες επιπτώσεις στο κόστος αυτού του αερίου, αλλά και την επιβάρυνση της ατμόσφαιρας με το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα. Η προσφυγή στο υδρογόνο συνιστά λύση οικολογική, αλλά όταν η εφαρμογή του γίνεται σε κλίμακα μικρή. Η εφαρμογή του σε μεγάλη κλίμακα δε συνιστά λύση του οικολογικού προβλήματος της Γης. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, το οικολογικό πρόβλημα της Γης περνά από την αξιοποίηση της ενέργειας του Ηλίου, με κάθε τρόπο! Λαμπρό παράδειγμα αποτελεί η Βραζιλία, όπου το 30 % των μεταφορών γίνεται με οινόπνευμα, παραγόμενο από τα φυτά, τα οποία, μεταξύ άλλων, απορροφούν γιγάντιες ποσότητες διοξειδίου του άνθρακα από τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## alefgr

> Λαμπρό παράδειγμα αποτελεί η Βραζιλία, όπου το 30 % των μεταφορών γίνεται με οινόπνευμα, παραγόμενο από τα φυτά, τα οποία, μεταξύ άλλων, απορροφούν γιγάντιες ποσότητες διοξειδίου του άνθρακα από τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα!
> Βασίλειος.



Για θύμισέ μου, πόσες εκτάσεις πήραν οι Βραζιλιάνοι από τον Αμαζόνιο για να κάνουν αυτές τις καλλιέργειες...

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ (alefgr)-πολλές (!), κάτι που θα μπορούσε να αποφευχθεί. Η αποψίλωσή του Αμαζονίου δεν έγινε (γίνεται) για λόγους οικολογικούς, ωστόσο έχετε δίκιο, το οικολογικό πρόβλημα της Γης είναι ένα σύνθετο και εξαιρετικά περίπλοκο θέμα, όπου οι επιστημονικές απόψεις και τα τεχνολογικά επιτεύγματα συγκρούονται με τη βουλιμία των μεγάλων συμφερόντων, αλλά και με τις συνήθειές μας. Αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ είναι κατά πόσο η προσφυγή στην τεχνολογία του υδρογόνου μπορεί να συμβάλει στη λύση του οικολογικού προβλήματος της Γης. Τη Βραζιλία την αναφέρω διότι είναι πετρέλαιο-παραγωγός χώρα. Παρά ταύτα, προχώρησε σε δέσμευση μεγάλων ποσοτήτων ηλιακής ενέργειας μέσω φυτών. Η πρακτική αυτή είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση, καθώς δεν απαιτεί μεγάλες επενδύσεις, όπως, για παράδειγμα, η κατασκευή υδροηλεκτρικών σταθμών. Μεταξύ άλλων, τα επεξεργασμένα φυτά είναι πρώτης τάξης ζωοτροφή. Αλλά ας δούμε και τις συνήθειές μας.
Για παράδειγμα, με τα αεροπλάνα ταξιδεύουμε σχεδόν όλοι. Ενώ γνωρίζουμε, ότι σε περίπτωση διπλασιασμού της ταχύτητας του αεροσκάφους η κατανάλωση των καυσίμων αυξάνει 4 φορές (αυξάνει ως V3), πόσοι από εμάς θα δεχτούν να ταξιδέψουν στον προορισμό τους με ταχύτητα 300 km/h, έναντι της συνηθισμένης, 600 km/h, δηλαδή να διπλασιάσουν το χρόνο του ταξιδιού τους, μειώνοντας με την επιλογή αυτή την ρύπανση των υψηλών στρωμάτων της ατμόσφαιρας κατά 400 % !!! 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> Για παράδειγμα, με τα αεροπλάνα ταξιδεύουμε σχεδόν όλοι. Ενώ γνωρίζουμε, ότι σε περίπτωση διπλασιασμού της ταχύτητας του αεροσκάφους η κατανάλωση των καυσίμων αυξάνει 4 φορές (αυξάνει ως V3), πόσοι από εμάς θα δεχτούν να ταξιδέψουν στον προορισμό τους με ταχύτητα 300 km/h, έναντι της συνηθισμένης, 600 km/h, δηλαδή να διπλασιάσουν το χρόνο του ταξιδιού τους, μειώνοντας με την επιλογή αυτή την ρύπανση των υψηλών στρωμάτων της ατμόσφαιρας κατά 400 % !!! 
> Βασίλειος.



Επειδη γραφω απο αεροδρομιο, εχοντας γυρισει το μισο πλανητη επειτα στο καπακι εχοντας δπυλεψει 12 ωρες και στο καπακι εχοντας τσουβαλιαστει παλι για το ταξιδι της επιστροφης θα απαντησω: ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ λογικος ανθρωπος ουτε υπο την απειλη πυρωμενου σιδερου στην ουρηθρα!
ΑΝ τα αεροπλανα ειχαν τη χλιδα των παλιοτερων εποχων και αν τα κολοκαθισματα ηταν φτιαγμενα για ανθρωπους η αν η bussines δε κοστιζε εναμισι νεφρο η αν -γιατι οχι- αντι κολοκαθισματα ειχαν κρεβατια το συζηταγαμε, αλλα οι εταιριες εχουν κοψει μεχρι και το σωστο γευμα που ειχαν καποτε, στιβαξαν τις θεσεις για να χωρανε οσο γινεται περισσοτερους, καταργησαν το καπνισμα δε βαλαν καν ενα δωρεαν ιντερνετ (ναι ξερω τις χρεωσεις των διρυφορων, αλλα σα πελατης αδιαφορω, ας στελναν δικους τους δορυφορους απ οσα κονομανε απ τα κετερινγκ κι απ το τσουβαλιασμα)


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Τα κόστη συντήρησης ενός αεροπλάνου δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με ότι γνωρίζετε.
Αν τα γνωρίζατε θα κατανοούσατε γιατί είναι τόσο στριμωγμένες οι θέσεις ώστε να κερδίζουν έναν επιβάτη ανά σειρά.
Από κει και πέρα υπάρχουν και περιορισμοί ασφάλειας, χρόνου καθαρισμού, αντοχής κλπ που περιορίζουν τα υλικά και την άνεση.
Το αν 'κονομάνε' η όχι δεν είναι τόσο σίγουρο αν λάβεις υπόψιν ότι ακόμα και η Lufthansa που κουβαλάει το μισό πλανήτη είχε οικονομικά θέματα.
-Νικόλαε, αν στη διπλανή θέση είχες καμία όμορφη και ομιλητική παρέα, δεν φαντάζομαι να σε ενοχλούσε η "στενή επαφή" !

----------


## nick1974

> Τα κόστη συντήρησης ενός αεροπλάνου δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με ότι γνωρίζετε.
> Αν τα γνωρίζατε θα κατανοούσατε γιατί είναι τόσο στριμωγμένες οι θέσεις ώστε να κερδίζουν έναν επιβάτη ανά σειρά.
> Από κει και πέρα υπάρχουν και περιορισμοί ασφάλειας, χρόνου καθαρισμού, αντοχής κλπ που περιορίζουν τα υλικά και την άνεση.
> Το αν 'κονομάνε' η όχι δεν είναι τόσο σίγουρο αν λάβεις υπόψιν ότι ακόμα και η Lufthansa που κουβαλάει το μισό πλανήτη είχε οικονομικά θέματα.
> -Νικόλαε, αν στη διπλανή θέση είχες καμία όμορφη και ομιλητική παρέα, δεν φαντάζομαι να σε ενοχλούσε η "στενή επαφή" !



Παλια δηλαδη μπαιναν μεσα? Δε νομιζω, ουτε πιστευω οτι αυξηθηκαν τα κοστη, μαλλον το αντιθετο, απλα οπως σε ολα οι εταιριες προσπαθουν να ριξουν την ποιοτητα στα παντα προκειμενου να προσφερουν ποσοτητα.
Οσον αφορα το τελευταιο  σε κοντινες ισως  αλλα σε πτησεις πανω των 5-6 ωρων το μονο που με νοιαζει ειναι να ειναι αδειο και να βρω μια 3αδα (και τωρα βασικα που ειμαι σε ενδιαμεσο αυτο ελπιζω αλλα στη συγκεκριμενη διαδρομη δε πολυσυνηθιζεται)
Η ασφαλεια παλι δε μπορω να καταλαβω που κολλαει με το τσουβαλιασμα, εκτος αν εννωεις οτι ο χοντρος αραβας που ειναι κολλημενος πανω σου λειτουργει και ως αεροσακος...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dragonborn

> αν στη διπλανή θέση είχες καμία όμορφη και ομιλητική παρέα,



Οι ωραίες και ομιλητικές παρέες έχουν βρει έναν μυστηριώδη τρόπο να μην κάθονται *ποτέ* δίπλα μου. Δεν ξέρω πως συμβαίνει αλλά είναι καρατσεκαρισμένο.

----------


## nestoras

> Οι ωραίες και ομιλητικές παρέες έχουν βρει έναν μυστηριώδη τρόπο να μην κάθονται *ποτέ* δίπλα μου. Δεν ξέρω πως συμβαίνει αλλά είναι καρατσεκαρισμένο.



Το πολύ πολύ να πέσεις δίπλα σε κανένα κανονικό "μωρό" που όλη την ώρα θα τσιρίζει και θα κλαίει...

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν έμπαιναν μέσα και δεν τάιζαν τους επιβάτες για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι με 399€ (138.000δρχ) δεν πήγαινες ούτε απλή διαδρομή Αθήνα Θεσ/νίκη, όχι Αθήνα Νέα Υόρκη με επιστροφή.

Παράδειγμα:Αθήνα Νέα Υόρκη 399€, Αθήνα -Ρώμη 118€ τέσσερα άτομα με επιστροφή και το ίδιο σε business class στα 2.000€, όμως με την άπλα των παλαιών χρόνων.

ΑΝΥ.jpg ΑΡ.jpg ΑΡ2.png

----------


## nick1974

Δεν ειπα κατι διαφορετικι, πατωσαν την ποιοτητα για την ποσοτητα, οπως εγινε ΣΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ στον 21ο αιωνα...


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dragonborn

Το θέμα της οικονομικής των αερομεταφορών είναι περίπλοκο και πολυπαραμετρικό, και δεν σηκώνει υπεραπλουστεύσεις. Αν κάποιος πραγματικά γνωρίζει το θέμα σε κάποιο βάθος, είναι τόσο απασχολημένος ως (καλοπληρωμένο) στέλεχος αεροπορικής εταιρείας που δεν έχει χρόνο να γράφει αφορισμούς στο forum. 

Είμαστε και off-topic...

----------


## picdev

Δεν είχα ξανά ταξιδέψει με Lufthansa γενικά δεν ταξιδεύω πολύ αλλά στο μικρό airbuss οι θέσεις μου φάνηκαν πολύ χάλια , και πολύ μικρές.
Μου φάνηκαν πιο άβολες και από τρανδαβια αν και είχα πάνω.απο χρόνο να ταξιδεψω

----------


## nick1974

Ναι και να σκεφτεις πως παιζει να ταν κι απ τις καλες...
Στην sas πχ η καρεκλα του μπροστινου σου ειναι στη μουρη σου ... αν ο πισω σου ειναι μαυρος μπορει να μεινεις κι εγκυος.
Αν κανει κανεις μπροστα και τη μαλακια να πλαγιασει το κολοκαθισμα πρεπει να το πλαγιασεις κι εσυ...
Δηλαδη οκ το στριμοκολιασμα, οκ και ο φαταουλισμος τους (συγνωμη η οικονομια για να μην καταστραφουν εννοω) αλλα η κοινη λογικη του να βαζαν μια κολοκαρεκλα γραφειου ακομα και επιπεδου ικεα που ειναι γενικα κατι αποδεκτο απ ολο τον κοσμο δε τους εχει περασει απ το μυαλο? Και οικονομια θα καναν και θα γκρινιαζαμε λιγοτερο... 
Το να εχει καποιος σε ορθη γωνια το σωμα του ειναι γενικα συνηθισμενο...
Ξερω θελει πολυυυυ μυαλο και τα τρολλ της οικονομιας δεν το διαθετουν για τετοια μικροπραγματα...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Απλή λογική:
το ότι όλοι έχουν συγκεκριμένο στίλ καθίσματος δεν σημαίνει κάτι;
Και αναρωτιέμαι, άραγε αυτοί που κατασκεύασαν αυτά τα σιδερένια πουλιά των 800km/h, ελαστικότητας άκρων των πτερύγων ακόμα και 5m, που καλούνται να μεταπηδήσουν σε θερμοκρασίες από +50 σε -40 μέσα σε 10 λεπτά, που όλο αυτό το τέρας το λειτουργεί σαν φουσκωμένο μπαλόνι σε συνθήκες βαρομετρικού επιπέδου θάλασσας αν και στα 10Km: άραγε γιατί δεν σκέφτηκαν να βάλουν μία απλή καρέκλα γραφείου IKEA στους επιβάτες;

----------


## leosedf

Έχετε ξεφύγει από το θέμα.

----------


## george Mp

> Έχετε ξεφύγει από το θέμα.



Καψοποστιδες Κωνσταντινε, ενα ''σοβαρο'' θεμα ειχαμε το καψανε, τι να πεις;

----------


## MacGyver

Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ούτως η άλλως είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας από μόνο του!

----------


## nick1974

οχι κι εκτος πραγματικοτητας, αφου αν το διαβασει το μπουφοειδες θα μας κατασκευασει και αεοπλανα που κινουνται στα 300 Τhz με ενα κουταλι νερο το χρονο, πανε με τρεις φορες την ταχυτητα του φωτος και τα υψισυχνα σωληνακια τους σηκωνουν πιεση 2000 bar και ειναι κατασκευασμενα με αγαπη φροντιδα προδερμ και αλουμινοταινιες.

----------


## kioan

Ρε σεις τι έγινε; τελικά κατοχυρώθηκε η πατέντα του ΠΖ;  :Huh: 





> *US Patent 4394230:* *Method and apparatus for splitting water molecules 
> *
> An *electrical function generator* is used to produce complex electrical waveform frequencies which are applied to, and match the complex resonant frequencies of the tetrahedral geometrical form of water.
> It is this complex electrical wave form applied to water which is contained in a special thermodynamic device which *shatters the water molecule by resonance* into its component molecules, hydrogen and oxygen.



Υπάρχει βέβαια μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια: Η πατέντα κατοχυρώθηκε το 1981, από τον Henry Puharich  :Rolleyes: 

Τελικά ίσως να μην είναι ψευτοεπιστήμονας ο ΠΖ... απλώς οικιοποιήθηκε την ιδέα ενός τέτοιου  :Lol:

----------


## Dragonborn

> Η πατέντα κατοχυρώθηκε το 1981, από τον Henry Puharich



Και επειδή οι ευρεσιτεχνίες έχουν εικοσαετή διάρκεια, έχει πλέον λήξει από το 2001 και είναι διαθέσιμη για αξιοποίηση από όλους.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Και επειδή οι ευρεσιτεχνίες έχουν εικοσαετή διάρκεια, έχει πλέον λήξει από το 2001 και είναι διαθέσιμη για αξιοποίηση από όλους.



Επειδή η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι γνωστή 35 χρόνια τώρα και επειδή είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να γίνει αυτό που ισχυρίζεται ο κύριος Puharich και ο κάθε κύριος Ζωγράφος για αυτό και δεν έχουμε δει καμιά εφαρμογή της. Για να είμαι πιο σαφής να δυο σημεία για σκέψη:


Για να διασπαστεί ο δεσμός ανάμεσα σε δυο στοιχεία ( υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο στην προκειμένη ) πρέπει να προσθέσεις ενέργεια τουλάχιστον ίση με την ενέργεια που θα αποδοθεί από τη διάσπαση. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα η Φυσική αυτό λέει. Αν χρειάζεσαι λιγότερη ενέργεια τότε έχεις πρακτικά ένα αεικίνητο... Το ότι 100 στρατιώτες γκρεμίζουν μια γέφυρα λόγω συντονισμού ή υψίσυχνος ήχος σπάει ένα ποτήρι δεν σημαίνει ότι σπάνε οι δεσμοί των στοιχείων! Το τσιμέντο στη γέφυρα και το γυαλί στο ποτήρι είναι μίγματα. Απλώς γίνονται μικρότερα κομμάτια το τσιμέντο και το γυαλί και όχι τα μόρια και τα άτομα! Αν ο συντονισμός δούλευε όπως ισχυρίζεται ο κύριος Ζωγράφος τότε η γέφυρα θα ανατιναζόταν και δεν θα κατέρεε απλώς!Οι συχνότητες είναι ασύλληπτες! THz με τον εξοπλισμό που δείχνει ο κύριος Ζωγράφος; Χωρίς παραπάνω σχόλια...

Δεν "είναι διαθέσιμη για αξιοποίηση" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) από κανένα! Δυστυχώς...

----------


## VaselPi

Ας εξετάσουμε μία ακόμη πλευρά της πατέντας. Η επιτροπή που εξετάζει την πρόταση του εφευρέτη, αδιαφορεί για το εάν η πρότασή του μπορεί να λειτουργήσει στην πράξη. Αυτό που εξετάζει πρωτίστως είναι η πρωτοτυπία της πρότασής του. Αν η πρόταση δεν λειτουργεί σήμερα, ενδεχομένως να λειτουργήσει αύριο, αρκεί αυτή να μη συγκρούεται με τις βασικές αρχές της Μηχανικής, Φυσικής, Χημείας, Φυσικοχημείας κ.ο.κ. Και καθώς οι επιτροπές αυτές στην Αμερική συγκροτούνται από άτομα με μεγάλη επιστημονική επάρκεια, αντιλαμβάνονται, αλλά αδιαφορούν για τις όποιες "μαργαρίτες" της πρότασης στο σκέλος υλοποίησής της. Επικεντρώνονται στο βασικό: Είναι ή δεν είναι δυνατή η διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού σε συντονισμό; Και καθώς η Φυσική δεν την απαγορεύει-εγκρίθηκε η πατέντα, κατοχυρώνοντάς την  στον Henry Puharich το 1981, όπως μας πληροφορεί ο κ. kioan. 
Είναι σημαντικό να κατανοήσουμε, ότι η πρόταση του Π.Ζ. _διαφέρει_ από αυτή του Henry Puharich, παρότι και οι δύο μιλάνε για συντονισμό των μορίων. Αυτό που ισχυρίζεται ο Π.Ζ. είναι: μέσω συντονισμού των μορίων, βρήκα "οικονομικότερο"  τρόπο διάσπασης των μορίων του νερού, "_μειώνοντας_" την ενέργεια διάσπασης από 5,1 προς 10-8 eV (!!!). Στην  Αμερική, η πρόταση αυτή θα είχε απορριφθεί, καθώς είναι αδύνατη η μείωση αυτή!  Στην Ελλάδα, όμως, μία επιτροπή από ειδικούς τσιμεντώσεων,  αλλά και Φυσικούς που ταυτίζουν τις ταλαντώσεις της γέφυρας με αυτές των Κβαντικών συστημάτων, η πρόταση του Π.Ζ. μάλλον θα είχε εγκριθεί.
Τονίζω ακόμη μία φορά, ότι παρότι ο συντονισμός των μορίων δεν υπόκειται σε κάποια απαγορευτική αρχή, δηλαδή η απορρόφηση 11 "ραδιοφωτονίων" των 0,48 eV σε χρονικό διάστημα 0,74 ps, ωστόσο για την εκδήλωσή του απαιτούνται ασύλληπτα υψηλές ροές ενέργειας, πολύ μεγαλύτερες από 1015 W/cm2, η οποίες είναι 1012 φορές υψηλότερες από αυτές στην επιφάνεια του Ηλίου! Ακόμη και οι αρχάριοι Ηλεκτρονικοί αντιλαμβάνονται πόσο μάταια είναι η υλοποίηση της τεράστιας αυτής ροής με ράδιο-ηλεκτρονικά μέσα. 
  Αυτό όμως που ήταν εξαιρετικά απαράδεκτο, ήταν η επίδειξη της _πρακτικής εφαρμογής_ της διάσπασης αυτής, σε συχνότητες της τάξης 100 THz και ροές ενέργειας 100-200 W/cm2, προσβάλλοντας  και εμπαίζοντας  με την ενέργεια αυτή τους καλεσμένους της εκπομπής, την Κοινότητα των Ηλεκτρονικών, αλλά και όλη την Επιστημονική Κοινότητα της Ελλάδας. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (21-11-16)

----------


## logic

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα στην παρέα του hlektronika.gr.
Εδώ και καιρό παρακολουθώ το forum και ειδικά αυτό το θέμα.
Ο λόγος που σας γράφω είναι γιατί έπεσε στην αντίληψη μου ένα θέμα σε κάποιο άλλο site (δεν ξέρω εάν είναι σωστό να βάλω το link) και σκάσανε μύτη οι οπαδοί στα σχόλια.
Με μία αναζήτηση με το long term keyword "Η NASA ανακοινώνει επίσημα ότι το EM Drive λειτουργεί" θα δείτε σε άλλο site το επίπεδο των υποστηριχτών του μίστερ-αλουμινοταινία.
Αλήθεια για τα όσα αναφέρονται στο link της nasa http://arc.aiaa.org/doi/10.2514/1.B36120 ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα στην παρέα του hlektronika.gr.
> Εδώ και καιρό παρακολουθώ το forum και ειδικά αυτό το θέμα.
> Ο λόγος που σας γράφω είναι γιατί έπεσε στην αντίληψη μου ένα θέμα σε κάποιο άλλο site (δεν ξέρω εάν είναι σωστό να βάλω το link) και σκάσανε μύτη οι οπαδοί στα σχόλια.
> Με μία αναζήτηση με το long term keyword "Η NASA ανακοινώνει επίσημα ότι το EM Drive λειτουργεί" θα δείτε σε άλλο site το επίπεδο των υποστηριχτών του μίστερ-αλουμινοταινία.
> Αλήθεια για τα όσα αναφέρονται στο link της nasa http://arc.aiaa.org/doi/10.2514/1.B36120 ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;



Άκρως επαναστατική τεχνολογία η οποία δια στόματος εφευρέτη δεν καταρίπτει κανένα γνωστό νόμο της Φυσικής*-1-* κι ας λένε ότι θέλουν οι άσχετοι που γράφουν δεξιά κι αριστερά. Είναι επίσης αναγνωρισμένη από την διεθνή κοινότητα με διασταυρωμένα πειράματα σε επιστημονικά εργαστήρια από ...επιστήμονες! Όχι "περιμένουμε την πατέντα.." και άλλες ( κατά προτίμηση κατσαρές ) τρίχες και παρουσίες σε διαδυκτιακές εκπομπές. Επίσης πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι είναι τεχνολογία η οποία δεν χρειάζεται ενέργεια ( άλλη χαζομάρα που γράφουν για το EM Drive! ).
Σε αντιδιαστολή η κατά Ζωγράφο σωτηρία του πλανήτη είναι λίγο πολύ αεικίνητο και πρέπει να μείνει μυστικό μη μας το φάνε οι κακοί ανθέλληνες. Άραγε ο κύριος Roger Shawyer ( εφευρέτης της εν λόγω συσκευής ) δεν φοβάται μήπως και του την ...φάνε τα πετρέλαια και γενικότερα ο ...μπαμπούλας; Γιατί με δικές του ενέργειες ( ο Roger Shawyer ) ξεκίνησε ένα παγκόσμιο έλεγχο της τεχνολογίας με αποτέλεσμα την (τουλάχιστον για τώρα) αποδοχή της; Διαφάνεια από την μια. Μιζέρια και συνομωσιολογία από την άλλη. Διαλέχτε!







Επιλογή από τα στιχάκια του παραπάνω άσματος:


*Στο καφενείον "Η ΕΛΛΑΣ" ο σαλτιπάγκος
πουλά τα νούμερα φτηνά
δραχμή τα ακροβατικά
οι αλυσίδες δωρεάν
το πήδημα θανάτου δυο δραχμές
χωρίς σκοινιά, περάστε κόσμε.
*
-1- http://emdrive.com/principle.html και http://emdrive.com/faq.html

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε logic, καλωσορίσατε στην παρέα μας. Το link της NASA δεν το είχα υπόψη, με κεντρίσατε όμως το ενδιαφέρον και το είδα. Αν ξέρατε τι μου θυμίσατε! Τη χρονική περίοδο 1985-86, όταν επιχείρησα παρόμοιο πείραμα, αλλά για άλλον λόγο και σκοπό. Θέλησα να μετρήσω μαγνητικές δυνάμεις μεταξύ δύο αγωγών ρεύματος, της τάξης 10-6 - 10-7 Ν, με ακρίβεια 0,1 %, δηλαδή  με διακριτική ικανότητα 10-9 - 10-10 Ν! Τόση ήταν η "τρέλα". Τις δυνάμεις αυτές της μέτρησα τελικά, αλλά στο ζήτημα της ακρίβειας αναγκάστηκα να συμβιβαστώ με το 1,8 %, καθότι η δυσκολία του πειράματός μου ήταν περίπου 100 φορές μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν της NASA. Μην με παρεξηγήσετε, τίποτα δεν υπονοώ για το επίπεδο της έρευνας και των ερευνητών της NASA. Είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα ερευνητικά κέντρα παγκοσμίως! Άλλος ήταν ο δικός μου ο σκοπός.
Παρά τον άρτιο εξοπλισμό της NASA - μάλλον,  οι 8 ημέρες που οι ερευνητές αφιέρωσαν στο πείραμα  ήταν λίγες. Μου πήρε 6 μήνες πειραματισμών, πριν θεωρήσω τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων αξιόπιστα, και επομένως μπορώ να τα δημοσιεύσω (198 :Cool: . Οι ερευνητές της NASA-βιάστηκαν με την ανακοίνωση! Τα πειραματικά αυτά αποτελέσματα εγώ δεν θα τα ανακοίνωνα, διότι είναι αναξιόπιστα!!! Το γνωρίζω αυτό εκ' πείρας, καθότι " έπεσα στον ίδιο τοίχο  με αυτόν της NASA". 
Στα πρώτα πειράματα, εκεί που δεν το περίμενα, ξαφνικά, ο ζυγός στρέψης που κατασκεύασα αποκρίθηκε με ένα ηλεκτρικό σήμα 20 φορές μεγαλύτερο από το αναμενόμενο! Ήταν σαφές, ότι βρισκόμουν σε αδιέξοδο. Σκεύτηκα να τα παρατήσω, αλλά η απογοήτευση κράτησε μόνο 2 εβδομάδες. Επανήλθα, μελετώντας τη χρονική εξέλιξη το σήματος απόκρισης. Αμέσως κατάλαβα, ότι την μεγάλη αυτή απόκριση την προκαλεί κάποια θερμική παρεμβολή. Βεβαιώθηκα σε αυτό όταν μείωσα την αδράνεια του ζυγού στρέψης. Στη νέα του εκδοχή, η μετάβαση στη νέα θέση ισορροπίας γινόταν με σταθερά χρόνου 0,033 s, ενώ η παρεμβολή εξελισσόταν με σταθερά χρόνου μερικών δευτερολέπτων, δηλαδή όπως το σήμα των ερευνητών της NASA, όπου η σταθερά χρόνου είναι περίπου 15 s.
Από τι στιγμή που κατάλαβα τη φύση της παρεμβολής, στην πρώτη φάση τη μείωσα περίπου 10 φορές, στη δεύτερη - άλλες 2-3 φορές.  Επειδή όμως η μείωση αυτή δεν ήταν αρκετή, τη μείωσα άλλες 20 φορές, κάνοντας το ρεύμα διακοπτόμενο, με συχνότητα 5 Hz, επανακτώντας τη συνεχή συνιστώσα του σήματος με συγχρονισμένη φώραση.
Με άλλα λόγια, _τα σήματα_ που επικαλούνται οι ερευνητές της NASA τα _δημιουργεί κάποια θερμική παρεμβολή_ και όχι τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα της μάγνετρον. Στα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα, η απόκριση του ζυγού στρέψης αναμένεται να είναι σχεδόν ακαριαία ή, σωστότερα, με τη σταθερά χρόνου με την οποία αυτός μεταβαίνει στη νέα κατάσταση ισορροπίας. 
Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να δεχτώ, ότι στο άρτιο  αυτό εργαστήριο, οι ερευνητές κατασκεύασαν έναν ζυγό στρέψεις με διακριτική  ικανότητα 10-6 Ν, του οποίου η σταθερά χρόνου είναι 15 s! Τόσο μεγάλη σταθερά χρόνου απαντάται σε ζυγούς στρέψης που προορίζονται γα μετρήσεις πολύ μικρών δυνάμεων, της τάξης 10-9 - 10-11 Ν, όπως, για παράδειγμα, στο πείραμα του Cavendish, όπου γίνεται μέτρησης της σταθεράς της παγκόσμιας έλξης. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (23-11-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αν δεν είστε ο Roger Shawyer ή ο Guido Fetta ( οι συν-ιδρυτές του EM Drive ) τότε ο ισχυρισμός σας ότι από το 1985 κάνετε ...παρόμοια ( ; ) πειράματα είναι απλά ...συγκλονιστικός! Μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ να μας δείξτε την δημοσίευση που κάνατε; Ίσως λίγο περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα πειράματα; Πού έγιναν; Με τι εξοπλισμό; Στα πλαίσια τίνος ερευνητικού προγράμματος;

----------

Dragonborn (23-11-16)

----------


## logic

> Κύριε logic, καλωσορίσατε στην παρέα μας. Το link της NASA δεν το είχα υπόψη, με κεντρίσατε όμως το ενδιαφέρον και το είδα. Αν ξέρατε τι μου θυμίσατε! Τη χρονική περίοδο 1985-86, όταν επιχείρησα παρόμοιο πείραμα, αλλά για άλλον λόγο και σκοπό. Θέλησα να μετρήσω μαγνητικές δυνάμεις μεταξύ δύο αγωγών ρεύματος, της τάξης 10-6 - 10-7 Ν, με ακρίβεια 0,1 %, δηλαδή με διακριτική ικανότητα 10-9 - 10-10 Ν! Τόση ήταν η "τρέλα". Τις δυνάμεις αυτές της μέτρησα τελικά, αλλά στο ζήτημα της ακρίβειας αναγκάστηκα να συμβιβαστώ με το 1,8 %, καθότι η δυσκολία του πειράματός μου ήταν περίπου 100 φορές μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν της NASA. Μην με παρεξηγήσετε, τίποτα δεν υπονοώ για το επίπεδο της έρευνας και των ερευνητών της NASA. Είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα ερευνητικά κέντρα παγκοσμίως! Άλλος ήταν ο δικός μου ο σκοπός.
> Παρά τον άρτιο εξοπλισμό της NASA - μάλλον, οι 8 ημέρες που οι ερευνητές αφιέρωσαν στο πείραμα ήταν λίγες. Μου πήρε 6 μήνες πειραματισμών, πριν θεωρήσω τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων αξιόπιστα, και επομένως μπορώ να τα δημοσιεύσω (198. Οι ερευνητές της NASA-βιάστηκαν με την ανακοίνωση! Τα πειραματικά αυτά αποτελέσματα εγώ δεν θα τα ανακοίνωνα, διότι είναι αναξιόπιστα!!! Το γνωρίζω αυτό εκ' πείρας, καθότι " έπεσα στον ίδιο τοίχο με αυτόν της NASA". 
> Στα πρώτα πειράματα, εκεί που δεν το περίμενα, ξαφνικά, ο ζυγός στρέψης που κατασκεύασα αποκρίθηκε με ένα ηλεκτρικό σήμα 20 φορές μεγαλύτερο από το αναμενόμενο! Ήταν σαφές, ότι βρισκόμουν σε αδιέξοδο. Σκεύτηκα να τα παρατήσω, αλλά η απογοήτευση κράτησε μόνο 2 εβδομάδες. Επανήλθα, μελετώντας τη χρονική εξέλιξη το σήματος απόκρισης. Αμέσως κατάλαβα, ότι την μεγάλη αυτή απόκριση την προκαλεί κάποια θερμική παρεμβολή. Βεβαιώθηκα σε αυτό όταν μείωσα την αδράνεια του ζυγού στρέψης. Στη νέα του εκδοχή, η μετάβαση στη νέα θέση ισορροπίας γινόταν με σταθερά χρόνου 0,033 s, ενώ η παρεμβολή εξελισσόταν με σταθερά χρόνου μερικών δευτερολέπτων, δηλαδή όπως το σήμα των ερευνητών της NASA, όπου η σταθερά χρόνου είναι περίπου 15 s.
> Από τι στιγμή που κατάλαβα τη φύση της παρεμβολής, στην πρώτη φάση τη μείωσα περίπου 10 φορές, στη δεύτερη - άλλες 2-3 φορές. Επειδή όμως η μείωση αυτή δεν ήταν αρκετή, τη μείωσα άλλες 20 φορές, κάνοντας το ρεύμα διακοπτόμενο, με συχνότητα 5 Hz, επανακτώντας τη συνεχή συνιστώσα του σήματος με συγχρονισμένη φώραση.
> Με άλλα λόγια, _τα σήματα_ που επικαλούνται οι ερευνητές της NASA τα _δημιουργεί κάποια θερμική παρεμβολή_ και όχι τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα της μάγνετρον. Στα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα, η απόκριση του ζυγού στρέψης αναμένεται να είναι σχεδόν ακαριαία ή, σωστότερα, με τη σταθερά χρόνου με την οποία αυτός μεταβαίνει στη νέα κατάσταση ισορροπίας. 
> Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να δεχτώ, ότι στο άρτιο αυτό εργαστήριο, οι ερευνητές κατασκεύασαν έναν ζυγό στρέψεις με διακριτική ικανότητα 10-6 Ν, του οποίου η σταθερά χρόνου είναι 15 s! Τόσο μεγάλη σταθερά χρόνου απαντάται σε ζυγούς στρέψης που προορίζονται γα μετρήσεις πολύ μικρών δυνάμεων, της τάξης 10-9 - 10-11 Ν, όπως, για παράδειγμα, στο πείραμα του Cavendish, όπου γίνεται μέτρησης της σταθεράς της παγκόσμιας έλξης. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα σας, σαφώς και οι γνώσεις μου ΔΕΝ επαρκούν στο να καταλάβω 100% τις τεχνικές αναφορές του κειμένου σας, μερικές παραπάνω πληροφορίες για την δημοσίευση και αρκετός χρόνος θα ήταν η ενδεδειγμένη λύση ώστε να επανέλθω με συγκεκριμένες απορίες - ερωτήσεις.

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε Κώστα (FreeEnergy)-δεν έκανα όμοια πειράματα με τους Roger Shawyer και Guido Fetta. Το λέω άλλωστε: ήταν άλλος ο λόγος και ο σκοπός των δικών μου πειραμάτων. 
Τις πληροφορίες που μου ζητάτε-να σας τις δώσω ευχαρίστως, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς! Στο μήνυμά μου, πάνω από ένα ψηφίο  διακρίνεται το ανθρωπάκι. Δεν το έβαλα εγώ. Μπήκε αυτόματα, καλύπτοντας το τελευταίο ψηφίο της χρονιάς που έγινε η δημοσίευση της εργασίας. Αν στο Φόρουμ αυτό ακόμη και  αυτή η πληροφορία είναι απαγορευμένη, αναρωτιέμαι, πώς να σας ενημερώσω για το περιοδικό, τη χρονιά  και τον τίτλο της δημοσίευσης; Πάντως, στο θέμα αυτό δέχομαι οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ή συμβουλή.
Όσο για τους Roger Shawyer και  Guido Fetta, είμαι κατηγορηματικά αντίθετος στην πρότασή τους! Δεν δουλεύει, καθώς παραβιάζει το νόμο διατήρησης της ορμής, όπως και τον τρίτο νόμο του Νεύτωνα. Ο ισχυρισμός του Roger Shawyer περί αντιθέτου - δεν ευσταθεί. Τι επιχείρημα είναι αυτό: " Η πρότασή μου δεν παραβιάζει του νόμου της Φυσικής, εσείς οι Φυσικοί δεν τους ερμηνεύετε σωστά". 
 Άκουσε Κώστα τι λέει ο άνθρωπος, διότι είδα τα βίντεό του.  Στο εσωτερικό ενός ηλεκτρομαγνητικού αντηχείου, εισάγονται  με μία μάγνετρον ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα. Καθώς η ποιότητα του αντηχείου είναι πολύ μεγάλη, στο εσωτερικό του δημιουργούνται στάσιμα κύματα. Ως εδώ-τίποτα το μεμπτό. Τα παράλογα αρχίζουν όταν αρχίζει να λέει ότι λόγω ειδικού γεωμετρικού σχήματος του αντηχείου  (κώνος με δύο βάσεις, μικρής και μεγάλης), οι πολλαπλές ανακλάσεις των κυμάτων στα εσωτερικά τοιχώματα του αντηχείου δημιουργούν μία δύναμη, κάθετη προς τη μικρή βάση (Προσοχή εδώ),  _δίχως από το σύστημα αυτό να εξέρχεται_ _κάτι_! Με τη δύναμη αυτή, ο κύριος αυτός προτείνει να επιταχύνονται τα διαστημόπλοια του μέλλοντος. 
Θα ανακαλέσω όσα έγραψα και θα ζητήσω συγνώμη από τον κ. Roger Shawyer, αν τον δω να καταφέρνει  να ανασηκώνει το κέντρο μάζας του  σώμα του, έστω κατά 1 cm, τραβώντας τα ίδια του αυτιά προς ταπώνω.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nestoras

> Αν στο Φόρουμ αυτό ακόμη και  αυτή η πληροφορία είναι απαγορευμένη, αναρωτιέμαι, πώς να σας ενημερώσω για το περιοδικό, τη χρονιά  και τον τίτλο της δημοσίευσης; Πάντως, στο θέμα αυτό δέχομαι οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ή συμβουλή.



Συννημένο Αρχείο.
Απενεργοποίηση smilies.
Ελπίζω να φταίει αυτό και να μην έκοψε η λογοκρισία την ημερομηνία...

----------


## FreeEnergy

Με βάση αυτά:
"*Τη χρονική περίοδο 1985-86, όταν επιχείρησα παρόμοιο πείραμα*" και "*Μου πήρε 6 μήνες πειραματισμών, πριν θεωρήσω τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων αξιόπιστα, και επομένως μπορώ να τα δημοσιεύσω*"

Απαντήστε παρακαλώ στις ερωτήσεις:


Εργαζόσασταν σε κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο;Ιδιωτικό εργαστήριο κάποιας εταιρίας;Δημοσιεύσατε κάτι; Τι;Δημοσιεύσατε κάτι κάπου; Πού; 

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το 



> Τις πληροφορίες που μου ζητάτε-να σας τις δώσω ευχαρίστως, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς!



Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για τον οποίο δεν μπορείτε να αναφέρετε μέρος - όνομα περιοδικού - εργαστήριο;

----------


## Dragonborn

> Στο μήνυμά μου, πάνω από ένα ψηφίο  διακρίνεται το ανθρωπάκι. Δεν το έβαλα εγώ. Μπήκε αυτόματα, καλύπτοντας το τελευταίο ψηφίο της χρονιάς που έγινε η δημοσίευση της εργασίας. Αν στο Φόρουμ αυτό ακόμη και  αυτή η πληροφορία είναι απαγορευμένη, αναρωτιέμαι, πώς να σας ενημερώσω για το περιοδικό, τη χρονιά  και τον τίτλο της δημοσίευσης; Πάντως, στο θέμα αυτό δέχομαι οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ή συμβουλή.



Χαλάρωσε λίγο, τίποτα δεν είναι απαγορευμένο. Απλώς τα smilies είναι ενεργοποιημένα και το "8" δίπλα στο ")" φτιάχνει αυτο:  :Cool:  .

Σύμφωνα με τους άγραφους κανόνες του internet περιμένω ένα "thanks" εκ μέρους σου για την ψυχολογική στήριξη.

----------

VaselPi (25-11-16)

----------


## VaselPi

Παιδιά, μην με παρεξηγείτε. Δεν είμαι καλός στα κομπιουτερικά. Αυτό είναι όλο!
Θα κάνω το εξής. Θα απενεργοποιήσω τα smilies στο κείμενο, θα σας αναφέρω το περιοδικό, όπου θα βρείτε όλες τις απαντήσεις και ...ότι προκύψει.
J. Phys. D: Appl. Phys. 21, 1988, 1055-1061. "Measurement of the magnetostatic force of a curent circuit on a part of itself"
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Dragonborn

J. Phys. D: Appl. Phys., vol 21, 1988, pp. 1055-1061. "Measurement of the magnetostatic force of a curent circuit on a part of itself"

Εντάξει τώρα? Ίσως όχι στο ακριβές format του citation αλλά κατανοητό!

ΥΓ: ακόμα περιμένω το cookie!

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Παιδιά, μην με παρεξηγείτε. Δεν είμαι καλός στα κομπιουτερικά. Αυτό είναι όλο!
> Θα κάνω το εξής. Θα απενεργοποιήσω τα smilies στο κείμενο, θα σας αναφέρω το περιοδικό, όπου θα βρείτε όλες τις απαντήσεις και ...ότι προκύψει.
> J. Phys. D: Appl. Phys. 21, 1988, 1055-1061. "Measurement of the magnetostatic force of a curent circuit on a part of itself"
> Βασίλειος.




Θα είμαι ειλικρινής μαζί σας. Στην αρχή πίστεψα ότι λέτε ψέματα. Ελπίζω ο τρόπος γραφής μου να μην ήταν προσβλητικός.
Στο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα ( Παραγωγή Ενέργειας ) αυτού του forum θα δείτε σε όλο το μεγαλείο τους την νεο-ελληνική απατεωνιά ( να το πώ έτσι μην βρίσω ) και τον ψευδο-επιστημονισμό. Λογικό είναι να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί σε οποιαδήποτε αξίωση...

----------


## FreeEnergy

> J. Phys. D: Appl. Phys., vol 21, 1988, pp. 1055-1061. "Measurement of the magnetostatic force of a curent circuit on a part of itself"
> 
> Εντάξει τώρα? Ίσως όχι στο ακριβές format του citation αλλά κατανοητό!
> 
> ΥΓ: ακόμα περιμένω το cookie!

----------

Dragonborn (24-11-16), 

VaselPi (24-11-16)

----------


## VaselPi

Πλάκα έχετε!  Απουσίασα για λίγο, καθώς ο υπολογιστής είναι του γιου μου. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια, την οποία μάλλον θα τη χρειαστώ  και πάλι. Κώστα, καμία παρεξήγηση!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

Παιδιά, σας διαφεύγει μία λεπτομέρεια. Είμαι και εγώ _νέο_ μέλος! Τα τερτίπια του προγράμματος τα μαθαίνω σιγά σιγά, αλλά μερικές φορές θέλω βοήθεια. Για παράδειγμα, Κώστα (FreeEnergy), τι είναι αυτό που επίμονα μου ζητά ο άλλος Κώστας (Dragonborn); Του είμαι ευγνώμων, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να του στείλω το cookie ζαχαρωμένο! 
Κύριε logic, επιτρέψτε μου να σας εξηγήσω τη τη φράση: "θερμική παρεμβολή" - ίσως σας βοηθήσει. Το φαινόμενο αυτό απαντάται στα οριακά πειράματα.
Φανταστείτε ένα κλειστό ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα, που αποτελείται από μία μπαταρία, έναν διακόπτη, μία ωμική αντίσταση και ένα αναλογικό αμπερόμετρο στα 5 Α. Κλείνετε το διακόπτη και η βελόνα του οργάνου σταματά στην ένδειξη 1,0 Α. Λέμε τότε, ότι στο κλειστό αυτό κύκλωμα το ρεύμα είναι 1,0 Α. Έστω ότι τη μέτρηση αυτή την κάνετε με άλλο αναλογικό αμπερόμετρο, ίδιας κατηγορίας, αλλά σκάρτο! Με ποία έννοια; Σκάρτο είναι το shunt του οργάνου, δηλαδή η τιμή της ωμικής του  αντίστασής αλλάζει, καθώς το μετρούμενο ρεύμα το _θερμαίνει_! Πως θα εξελίσσεται στο χρόνο  η ένδειξη αυτού του οργάνου; Στην αρχή, δηλαδή αμέσως μόλις κλείσετε το διακόπτη, σε χρόνο περίπου 1 δευτερολέπτου (είναι ο χρόνος μετάβασης της βελόνας στη νέα θέση ισορροπίας), η βελόνα θα σταθεί πάνω από την ένδειξη 1,0 Α. Την ένδειξη αυτή, επιτρέψτε μου να την ονομάσω_ κύριο σήμα,_ καθώς είναι το ζητούμενο της μέτρησης. Αλλά καθώς σιγά σιγά η θερμοκρασία του shunt αυξάνει, η βελόνα του οργάνου θα σέρνεται σιγά σιγά προς τις υψηλότερες τιμές και θα σταματήσει τελικά, ας πούμε, πάνω από την ένδειξη 1,5 Α.  Τα επιπλέον 0,5 Α, επιτρέψτε μου να τα αποκαλέσω _θερμική παρεμβολή_. Τίθεται το ερώτημα: ποια από τις δύο ενδείξεις είναι η σωστή : η ακαριαία, δηλαδή η 1,0 Α ή η 1,5 Α; Από τα προηγούμενα, προφανώς, η ένδειξη 1,0 Α. Τα επιπλέον 0,5 Α οφείλονται στη θερμική παρεμβολή! Αμέσως διακρίνεται η τακτική, προκειμένου να απαλλαγούμε από τη θερμική παρεμβολή. Τη μέτρηση την κάνουμε _γρήγορα_, σε χρόνο περίπου 1 δευτερολέπτου, προκειμένου το shunt να μην προλάβει να θερμανθεί! Επομένως, το διακόπτη του κυκλώματος τον ανοίγο-κλείνουμε σε χρόνο περίπου 1 δευτερολέπτου. Αυτό είχα κατά νου, όταν στα πειράματά μου, το d.c. ρεύμα το έκανα διακοπτόμενο: 0,1 s το ρεύμα ήταν 1 Α, ενώ στο υπόλοιπο 0,1 s, το ρεύμα στο κύκλωμα ήταν μηδέν. Εδώ, το  0,1 s είναι ο συνολικός χρόνος μετάβασης του ζυγού στρέψης στη νέα θέση ισορροπίας, σε συνθήκες κρίσιμης απόσβεσης.  
Το κακό με τη θερμική παρεμβολή είναι ότι σε τιμές, συμπεριφέρεται όπως και και το κύριο σήμα, που θέλουμε να μετρήσουμε. Για παράδειγμα, αν ο διπλασιασμός του ρεύματος στο κύκλωμα επιφέρει τετραπλασιασμό του κυρίου σήματος, _τετραπλασιάζεται_ και η θερμική παρεμβολή!!! Έλα τώρα τα σήματα αυτά να τα διαχωρίσεις  (ξεχωρίσεις). Η μόνη σωτήρια οδός εδώ είναι η αξιοποίηση του  διαφορετικού ρυθμού της χρονικής τους εξέλιξης. Το κύριο σήμα εμφανίζεται ακαριαία ή, πρακτικά, σε χρόνο μετάβασης του μετρητή στη νέα θέση ισορροπίας, ενώ η θερμική παρεμβολή "σέρνεται αργά, καβάλα στο κύριο σήμα", όπως περίπου στο παράδειγμα με το σκάρτο αναλογικό αμπερόμετρο. 
_Αυτό__,_ είναι που δεν πρόσεξαν οι ερευνητές της NASA και _βιάστηκαν_ το σήμα της θερμικής παρεμβολής, που _σέρνεται_ με σταθερά χρόνου 15 s,  να το αποδώσουν στο κύριο σήμα! Ρίξτε μία προσεκτικότερη  ματιά στις καταγραφές των σημάτων τους και θα διαπιστώσετε ότι η ακαριαία συνιστώσα (απότομη άνοδος) του σήματος α-που-σι-ά-ζει!  Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στα πειράματά τους, το κύριο σήμα (απόκριση του συστήματος στην εισαγωγή των ραδιοκυμάτων)  ήταν (είναι) _μηδέν_ ή περίπου μηδέν! Επομένως, έχουμε την ακριβώς αντίθετη εικόνα: τα πειραματικά αποτελέσματα συγκρούονται με του ισχυρισμούς των Roger Shawyer και Guido Fetta, δηλαδή δεν τους στηρίζουν. Οι ερευνητές της NASA, στην ανακοίνωσή τους - βιάστηκαν-βιάστηκαν-βιάστηκαν (μάλλον, να προλάβουν το Νόμπελ) καθώς τα καταγραμμένα σήματά τους  έχουν _ύποπτη_ χρονική εξέλιξη και έπρεπε να τα μελετήσουν περισσότερο.
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (26-11-16)

----------


## alpha uk

http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/201...-wtf-thruster/. Κάτι ανάλογο καί εδώ

----------


## Fire Doger

Μπορείς και απλά να βάζεις ένα κενό μετά το 8 και είσαι οκ. Αν απενεργοποιήσεις τα smiles δεν θα έχεις καθόλου ενώ έτσι μπορείς να βάζεις και φατσούλες μετά :Wink:

----------

VaselPi (24-11-16)

----------


## kioan

Nitinol engine  :Cool:

----------


## leosedf

Έχετε ξεφύγει από το θέμα εδώ και πολλά ποστ.

----------


## lepouras

> Έχετε ξεφύγει από το θέμα εδώ και πολλά ποστ.



αδύνατον. συμβαίνουν τέτοια πράγματα στο φόρουμ? :Lol:

----------


## kioan

Μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις την μοναδική πατέντα του με τις τροχαλίες που "μετατρέπει την βαρύτητα σε ενέργεια" 😂

Αν τραβάς αλυσίδες ανά μερικά λεπτά για να σηκώνεις τα αντίβαρα, σίγουρα θα διατηρηθείς ζεστός. Αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι που οι πετρελαϊκές δεν θέλουν να μαθευτεί 😛

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## kougianos

> *Ανέβηκε στις 6 Ιουλ 2011*
> Έλληνες και Ιταλοί επιστήμονες καταθέτουν μια διαφορετική πρόταση στην αγορά ενέργειας. Το όνομά του: "Δευκαλίων".
> Το προϊόν θα παράγει θερμική ενέργεια μέσω σύντηξης νικελίου και υδρογόνου.
> Η εμφάνισή του στην αγορά αναμένεται το 2012.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5yzzq70RvU





Αυτό τελικά ισχύει? Αν ναί, εφαρμόζεται στη ΔΕΗ? Γιατί δεν έχουν βγεί οικιακές συσκευές στο εμπόριο?

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δεν εφαρμόζεται στη ΔΕΗ.Δεν έχουν βγει οικιακές συσκευές στο εμπόριο γιατί ( από ότι φαίνεται... ) δεν υπάρχει ακόμη η τεχνολογία για εμπορική εκμετάλευση.

Το αν ισχύει ή όχι θα το πουν ειδικοί επιστήμονες. Εγώ θα επισημάνω μόνο δύο περίεργα ( για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο... ) πράγματα:



Ο εφευρέτης της συσκευής δήλωσε, όταν ακυρώθηκε η κατασκευή 3 εργοστασίων (!!!) σύντηξης στην Ξάνθη:
«_Ναι, είναι μια θλιβερή ημέρα, γιατί έχω προδωθεί με ψέματα. Είμαι  λυπημένος, κυρίως για το φίλο μου Χρήστο Στρεμμένο, τον Έλληνα  επιστήμονα που έκανε τις δοκιμές της Μπολόνια για τους Έλληνες: ο ίδιος  πάντα πίστευε σε αυτό, έκανε μια τιτάνια προσπάθεια να το φέρει στην  Ελλάδα, και τώρα όλο το έργο του έχει επίσης προδοθεί, αλλά είμαι  βέβαιος ότι θα συνεργαστούμε ξανά μαζί, ίσως και στην Ελλάδα με άλλους  οργανισμούς."_
Γιατί ακυρώθηκε η κατασκευή των εργοστασίων; Γιατί πολύ απλά κανείς δεν μπορούσε να εγγυηθεί ότι θα ...δουλέψουν!

Από την εφημερίδα Ακρίτας ( 23 Ιουλίου 2011): "_Στις τελευταίες του δηλώσεις μάλιστα ο κος Ξανθούλης ανέφερε ότι η  επιτυχία του εγχειρήματος της ψυχρής σύντηξης αποτελεί πατέντα της  εταιρίας, η οποία ωστόσο θα παραμείνει κρυφή για τα επόμενα 9 χρόνια"_
Όσο κι αν έψαξα πατέντα δεν έχω βρει για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Μήπως κάποιος άλλος εδώ από το φόρουμ θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει; Φυσικά το αν υπάρχει πατέντα ή όχι δεν σημαίνει και αυτόματα ότι η τεχνολογία λειτουργεί ή δεν λειτουργεί. Αλλά και μόνο το γεγονός το ότι σου λένε: "κοίτα... εννιά χρόνια πρέπει να μείνει μυστικό" είναι ...ύποπτο!

----------


## pstratos

Οι κύριοι του Δευκαλείωνα, κόψανε μερικές κορδέλες στην Ξ'ανθη, στήσανε για λίγους μήνες πολυτελή γραφεία στη Γλυφάδα, τσιμπήσανε μερικούς "επενδυτές" μετά τους κυνήγησαν "ελαφρά" την κάνανε για Βανκούβερ μήπως και γλυτώσουν φηλακουίτα, και έκτοτε αγνωούνται. Διεθνείς φήμες τους θέλουν κάπου στην Αλάσκα να σχεδιάζουν νέα μεγάλη εφεύρεση.  :Tongue2:  . 

Αυτό με το αλουμηνόχαρτο στέκει αλλά έχει ένα κακό. Το αλουμινόχαρτο καίγεται σχεδόν σαν χαρτί. Με 40€ όμως αγοράζεις πλάκα από μαντέμι, την βάζεις στην πλάτη και κάτι ψιλοκερδίζεις.....

----------


## kioan

Μου αρέσει που βγαίνει ο οποιοσδήποτε άγνωστος, λέει πως θα εφαρμώσει μια εξωτική τεχνολογία, ανοίγοντας μονομιάς όχι ένα μικρό αλλά τρία εργοστάσια και τον πιστευουν  :Lol:

----------


## pstratos

Ρε ο άνθρωπός ήταν παγκόσμιου βελινεκούς. έκανε να τρέχουν Ιταλοί, άνθρωποι της ΝΙ, από US, μέχρι και πριν φυντάνια της ΝΑΣΑ έτρεχαν. Ο ΠΖ μπροστά τους είναι πιτσιρίκι (η διαφορά είναι οτι ο άλλος είχε μερικές 100Κ euros  gia δόλωμα, ώστε να τσιμπήσει Μeuros,   o ΠΖ μάλλον δεν έχει δεύτερο πολύμετρο...)

----------


## kioan

> o ΠΖ μάλλον δεν έχει δεύτερο πολύμετρο...



Για πολύμετρο δεν ξέρω (αν και τείνω να συμφωνήσω) έχει όμως μερικά GSM Mobile Station Test Sets περασμένων δεκαετιών στοιβαγμένα στην κουζίνα του. Δε ξέρω τι λες εσύ, εγώ όμως τα είδα να κάνουν πίου πίου και να αναβοσβήσει η οθόνη τους και μου φάνηκαν πολύ επιστημονικά όλα αυτά  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

Ένα video για να ξαναγυρίσουμε στο θέμα της συζήτησης:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Έχετε ...ξεφύγει εντελώς! Μα εντελώς λέμε!
Αργήσανε λιγάκι αλλά ορίστε:

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...as-isxios-50kw

50KW !! Και ο κύριος Φιλντίσης επιβεβαιώνει την ύπαρξη της συσκευής!! Ουάου!

----------


## Dragonborn

Φαντάζομαι ότι μετά την εισήγηση οι σύνεδροι θα έκαναν τις απαραίτητες ερωτήσεις και παρεμβάσεις και ο ΠΖ έδωσε τις αντίστοιχες απαντήσεις. Πλέον η τεχνολογία αυτή απέκτησε ευρεία αποδοχή από τον επιστημονικό κόσμο. Cool.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Φαντάζομαι ότι μετά την εισήγηση οι σύνεδροι θα έκαναν τις απαραίτητες ερωτήσεις και παρεμβάσεις και ο ΠΖ έδωσε τις αντίστοιχες απαντήσεις. Πλέον η τεχνολογία αυτή απέκτησε ευρεία αποδοχή από τον επιστημονικό κόσμο. Cool.



Μέχρι τώρα είχαμε:


Λόγια. Πολλά λόγια. Ασυναρτησίες για το αεικίνητο που δεν είναι αεικίνητο γιατί δεν χρειάζεται εξωτερική ενέργεια αλλά δεν είναι αυτοσυντηρούμενο. Ότι να 'ναι τοποθετήσεις από αριστούχο ( 9 και 3/4 ) αγνώστου πανεπιστημίου ότι όταν η ύλη καίγεται το βάρος μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια.Μια φλόγα αδύναμου υδρογόνου με περίεργο έως ύποπτο κίτρινο-πορτοκαλί χρώμα. Το δε δυνατό υδρογόνο μπορούσε να κινήσει βεσποειδές χωρίς να παρέχουμε καν καύσιμο. Τι ξέρουμε άραγε εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί από βέσπα;Το φαινόμενο Seebeck το οποίο μπορούσε με σβυστό παρακαλώ κεράκι ραισώ να παράξει 5 αμπέρ ρεύμα!Υπερ-πυκνωτή γραφενίου χειροποίητο... Ναι με τα χέρια μας τον αγοράσαμε από το Mouser! 

Περιμένουμε ακόμη να δούμε:


Δημοσιεύσεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά.Εργαστηριακές μετρήσεις για τον λόγο εισερχόμενης ενέργειας ( έχουμε ξεπεράσει το κόμπλεξ του αεικίνητου είπαμε ) δια την αποδιδόμενη.Να ανοιχθεί η συσκευή σε εργαστήριο από επιστήμονες. 

Φυσικά το σόου θα συνεχιστεί. Δεν μπορούν να κάνουν και διαφορετικά. Υποσχέθηκαν πράματα και θάματα. 50 KW συσκευή και ώ του θαύματος ο κύριος Φιλντίσης είναι εκεί να βεβαίωσει ότι την έχει δει! Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως. Πήραν τελικά την πατέντα; Δεν φοβούνται πλέον να μην την κλέψουν την συσκευή;

Δύο πράγματα μπορούν να γίνουν από εδώ και πέρα:


Να συνεχίσουν να το τρενάρουν με αναβολές και καθηστερήσεις. Όλο και κάποιο εξάρτημα, κάποια επαφή, κάτι δεν θα δουλεύει. Θα συνεχίσουν την παρουσία σε ...συνέδρια και διαδικτυακές εκπομπές με υποσχέσεις και πάλι υποσχέσεις...Να παρουσιάσουν πράγματι μια συσκευή 50 KW κι εγώ να γίνω περίγελος και να βγώ δημόσια να ζητήσω συγγνώμη. 

Όσο παράξενο κι αν σας φανεί θέλω με όλη μου την ψυχή να γίνει το 2 ! Ποιός τυφλός δεν θέλει το φως του; Ή για να το πούμε καλύτερα: ποιός τυφλός δεν θέλει ( σχεδόν ) δωρεάν φως; Όσο όμως κι αν το θέλω αυτό βλέπω την απίστευτη διαδικασία μέχρι εδώ, θυμάμαι ( ξαναβλέπω τα βίδεα στο γιουτούμπι ) τις ακόμη πιο απίστευτες φράσεις που ξεστομίστηκαν από ...επιστήμονες και με ζώνουν τα φίδια. Βλέπω έναν κύριο Ζωγράφο να κάθεται σαν βρεγμένη γάτα απέναντι από το μικρόφωνο. Μηδεν ενθουσιασμός. Ανύπαρκτη ζέση από έναν επιστήμονα που ευαγγελίζεται το τέλος τον ορυκτών καυσίμων. Βλέπω έναν A' αντιπρόεδρο της ένωσης Ελλήνων φυσικών να σιγοντάρει την πατέντα και ακόμη προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί το κάνει... Γιατί ενώ ο ίδιος έχει πει δημόσια την σωστή επιστημονική σειρά αναγνώρισης μιας εφεύρεσης στην προκειμένη δεν την τηρεί με το φοβερό και τρομερό πρόσχημα της ...πατέντας!

Όχι φίλτατε *Dragonborn* δεν δέχομαι το σχόλιο σου ούτε σαν ειρωνία ούτε σαν αστείο και συγχώραμε. Μιλάμε για ανθρώπους (ερευνητική ομάδα ΠΖ και σια συν ένωση Ελλήνων φυσικών ) που έχουν τάξει άκρως απίστευτα και λίαν επικίνδυνα πράγματα γιατί παίζουν με τον πόνο ( "τέλος στα ορυκτά καύσιμα" - "με 90 λεπτά Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη" - "αν ήταν όγκος καρκίνου θα είχε λυώσει θα είχε χαθεί...") και με την οικονομική ανέχοια ενός λαού που έχει φάει τις σφαλιάρες με το κιλό τα τελευταία χρόνια...

*Κανένας άνθρωπος δεν εξαπατάται πιο εύκολα από αυτόν που ελπίζει, επειδή βοηθάει ο ίδιος στην εξαπάτησή του.* (Jacques-BΓ©nigne Bossuet, 1627-1704, Γάλλος κληρικός & συγγραφέας)*-1-


-1- http://www.gnomikologikon.gr/catquotes.php?categ=1230 
*

----------


## leosedf

Μεταφέρονται τα άσχετα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=87641

----------

kioan (18-12-16)

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό με το γραφένιο  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Εδώ ακόμη αυτοί που το εφεύρεσαν (και πήραν νόμπελ) παιδεύονται ακόμη με τα σιλοτειπ και το γραφίτη λέγοντας (ωωωω τι ωραίο που είναι) γιατί ακόμη είναι δύσκολη η εφαρμογή και ο Ζωγράφος έχει ήδη πυκνωτή γραφενίου.... έτοιμο και τον δούλευε κιόλας  :Lol:  :Lol:   magic mustache.

----------


## Thansavv

*Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος απαντάει στις ερωτήσεις των σπουδαστών
*
Από το zougla.gr

Ο Κροκοδειλάκιας μοιράζει απλόχερα τις γνώσεις του...

----------


## FreeEnergy



----------


## kioan

Θεωρώ προσβολή προς οποιοδήποτε επιστημονικό ίδρυμα να μπαίνει και να μιλάει ένας που είναι τσακωμένος με την επιστημονική μέθοδο  :Angry:

----------


## Dragonborn

> Όχι φίλτατε Dragonborn δεν δέχομαι το σχόλιο σου ούτε σαν ειρωνία ούτε σαν αστείο και συγχώραμε.



Μήπως παίρνεις την ζωή πολύ σοβαρά? Χαλάρωσε λίγο.





> και με την οικονομική ανέχοια ενός λαού που έχει φάει τις σφαλιάρες με το κιλό τα τελευταία χρόνια...



Κάθε λαός έχει τους ηγέτες εφευρέτες που του αξίζουν. Ή αλλοιώς: στο κουτοπόνηρο και κακομαθημένο κοπάδι των νεοελλήνων, μόνο κάτι τέτοιοι φιδέμπορες έχουν πέραση.

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Κύριε kioan, συμφωνώ με το διαχωρισμό των θεμάτων, αλλά στη ροή των "τζακιών και θέρμανσης", φαντάζομαι κατά λάθος, στο ποστ 68 βρέθηκε το θέμα που αφορά την εφεύρεση του Π.Ζ, όπου εξηγώ πώς προέκυψε το περίφημο "1/3 του τιμολογίου της ΔΕΗ" της εφεύρεσής του.
*2.* Δεν είναι δύσκολο να κατασκευαστεί η μπαταρία Mg _μίας χρήσης_ των 50 kW. Για δεύτερή της  χρήση πρέπει να ανανεωθεί η μεταλλική άνοδος των περίπου 360 κιλών. Ρίξτε μία ματιά στο ποστ 68 των "τζακιών" και θα δείτε για ποιο λόγο ο εφευρέτης δεν αναφέρει το κόστος αυτής της εφαρμογής. 
*3.* Στην μπαταρία Mg που ενεργοποιείται με το θαλασσινό νερό, είναι το λιγότερο άκομψο, από τις δύο συνιστώσες της χημικής αντίδρασης να τονίζεται η συνιστώσα που υπάρχει σε αφθονία, δηλαδή το νερό, ενώ το Mg, από το οποίο εξαρτάται το κόστος της εφαρμογής-να αποσιωπάται ή να αναφέρεται ακροθιγώς. Η πρακτική αυτή είναι όμοια με αυτή του διαφημιστή που διαφημίζει το αυτοκίνητο που _κινείται με αέρα_, ενώ τη χρήση της βενζίνης να την αποσιωπά. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Lykeas

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως το θέμα από τεχνικής πλευράς έχει εξαντληθεί, συντηρείται διότι προσφέρει κάποιου είδους διασκέδαση (προσωπική μου γνώμη). Το παιχνίδι που παίζεται για το όποιο όφελος τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το forum έχει αποκαλυφτεί και μάλιστα με σχόλια επιστημονικού περιεχομένου. Αυτό που με ενοχλεί και δεν μπορώ να βρω απάντηση είναι η παρουσία και η απροκάλυπτη στήριξη του κ.Φιλντίση σε αυτή την κωμωδία. Μήπως στον εν λόγω κύριο έχουν υποσχεθεί κάποια οφέλη αν καταφέρουν και «δαγκώσουν» κρατικό (η από άλλη πηγή) χρήμα; Συγχωρήστε μου τις ΄αμαρτωλές΄ σκέψεις, αλλά έχω βραχυκυκλώσει και άκρη δεν βγάζω. Ίσως κάποιος ενημερωμένος από εδώ μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

----------

Dragonborn (22-12-16)

----------


## VaselPi

Στους πρωταγωνιστές  του σίριαλ "Μεγάλη εφεύρεση", Τρ. - Ζ - Φ, προτιμώ να μη βλέπω κίνητρα ταπεινά, αλλά ως προς τις ευθύνες, τη μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη φέρει ο τελευταίος, στο βαθμό που αντιπροσώπευε και αντιπροσωπεύει την επιστημονική κοινότητα. Απορώ και εγώ για τη στάση του, διότι όπως βλέπω, ο κ. Τρ. απομακρύνθηκε τελευταία από αυτήν την ιστορία.
Η στάση του Π.Ζ. με εξέπληξε, καθότι περίμενα μία συγνώμη προς τον πολύ κόσμο που περιμένουν ακόμη να αγοράσουν τη συσκευή των 80-100 ευρώ, προκειμένου "το τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ να μειωθεί στο 1/3", ή τέλος πάντων, να επικαλεστεί τον πόλεμο που του κάνουν οι προμηθευτές του Mg. Θυμίζω, ότι το "1/3" προέκυψε από την αυθαίρετη αύξηση της ενεργειακής πυκνότητας του Mg, από 2,5 προς 450 MJ/kg, δηλαδή ένα "φούσκωμα" των αριθμών κατά 130 φορές!  Οπότε είναι σαφής ο λόγος της εγκατάλειψής τους, αλλά για να μη φανεί αυτή η εγκατάλειψη, επανέρχεται με μονάδα μεγάλης ισχύος, 50 kW, επομένως και μεγάλου κόστους, προκειμένου να "ευεργετήσει" μεγάλα σύνολα ανθρώπων, με τον κ. Φ. να βεβαιώνει ότι η όλη προσπάθεια είναι σε καλό δρόμο και όπου νάνε σύντομα θα αποδώσει. Αυτό τώρα πως να το ερμηνεύσει κανείς; Αφέλεια; Ανεπάρκεια; Τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη προς τον Π.Ζ;
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (21-12-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Τι σας κάνει να νομίζετε ότι χρησιμοποιεί μπαταρία Mg;

----------


## VaselPi

Κώστα (FreeEnergy), από τις μπαταρίες που ενεργοποιούνται με νερό, αυτή είναι εφικτή και καλά μελετημένη, έχει το ελάχιστο κόστος και μικρό βάρος, είναι εύκολη στη χρήση, έχει μεγάλο απόθεμα φορτίου (3 Ah ανά γραμμάριο της μεταλλικής ανόδου) και χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα στη σωστική λέμβο. Με τα ερευνητικά μέσα που διαθέτει, το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο να παρουσιάσει κάτι καλύτερο ή κάτι άλλο. Πάντως, σημασία δεν έχει το είδος της μπαταρίας που θα παρουσιάσει, αλλά το ανέφικτο της υπόσχεσης του για "μείωση του τιμολογίου της ΔΕΗ στο 1/3", μία υπόσχεση που είναι σε πλήρη αντίθεση με τις προβλέψεις της Ηλεκτροχημείας στο ζήτημα αυτό. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Βασίλειε
Το πρόβλημα στην περίπτωση "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." όπως αυτοαποκαλούνται είναι ότι ισχυρίζονται:


Τέλος στα ορυκτά καύσιμαΛύση του ενεργειακού προβλήματος της Ελλάδος και κατ' επέκταση του πλανήτη όλου.Παραγωγή καθαρού υδρογόνου με ( σχεδόν ) μηδενικό κόστος. 

Σε αυτό το πρόβλημα ( προβλήματα... ) έρχεται να προστεθεί και η σύμπλευση της ένωσης φυσικών Ελλάδος (Ε.Ε.Φ.)!
Το αν χρεισιμοποιείται μπαταρία Mg είναι το λιγότερο που πρέπει να μας απασχολεί γιατί από όσο γνωρίζω αυτού του τύπου οι μπαταρίες δεν επαρκούν για να ευσταθεί έστω και ένας από τους ισχυρισμούς ή για να είναι ομόφωνη η Ε.Ε.Φ.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχεις δει τα βίντεο στο youtube. Αν δεν τα έχεις δει χάνεις το μεγαλείο της υπόθεσης... Θα πρέπει όμως τελικά να συμφωνήσουμε ή και να διαφωνίσουμε ( για να συνεχιστεί ένας γόνιμος διάλογος ) για το αν η περίπτωση: #Ερευνητική_Ομάδα_ΠΖ_Συν_Ένωση_Φυσικών_Ελλάδας είναι απάτη ή όχι.

----------


## VaselPi

Κώστα (FreeEnergy), τα έχω δει τα βίντεο και έχω ακούσει τους παράλογους ισχυρισμούς τους. Αυτά που σημειώσατε, σε γενικές γραμμές τα συμμερίζομαι και εγώ. Στέκομαι στην μπαταρία διότι σε πρακτικό επίπεδο πρέπει κάτι να παρουσιάσει τελικά. Υποθέτω, ότι αυτό που θα παρουσιάσει θα είναι κάτι που ήδη λειτουργεί, ενώ την αστοχία στο κόστος θα την αποδώσει στον πόλεμο που του κάνουν τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα κ.λπ.
Το στοιχείο της απάτης το εντοπίζω μόνο στην ερευνητική ομάδα, ενώ στους άλλους δύο συντελεστές αυτής της υπόθεσης, διακρίνω μόνο μεγάλη αφέλεια και πολύ μεγάλη ανεπάρκεια.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Dragonborn

> το θέμα από τεχνικής πλευράς έχει εξαντληθεί, συντηρείται διότι προσφέρει κάποιου είδους διασκέδαση



Σωστό, μια μικρή αχτίδα διασκέδασης μέσα στα τόσα βάσανα.





> Μήπως στον εν λόγω κύριο έχουν υποσχεθεί κάποια οφέλη αν καταφέρουν και «δαγκώσουν» κρατικό (η από άλλη πηγή) χρήμα;



Πονηρούλη, κοντά έπεσες! Δούλεψε το λίγο ακόμα και θα δείς πως ξεκαθαρίζει η εικόνα με κάτι τσιτάτα για εθνική άμυνα κλπ.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Το παρόν σχόλιο είναι αναρτημένο σε ομάδα στήριξης του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου στο facebook... Το καταχωρώ εδώ και όχι στο νήμα σχετικά με την ( γκουχ - γκουχ ) ...εφεύρεση γιατί θα μας βγάλει εκτός θέματος εκεί.
Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει κανείς; Τη συλλογιστική *όποιος_είναι_αντίθετος_είναι_γελοίος* ; Το σκεπτικό ότι μπορώ να βρίζω μια και τα λέω ανώνυμα; Γιατί στην προκειμένη περίπτωση και μόνο η κρίση "γελοίο τύπο" είναι προσβλητική και συνιστά το αδίκημα της εξύβρισης. Αλλά ο κύριος που τα έγραψε αυτά δεν καταλαβαίνει καλά πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί το διαδίκτυο. Επειδή έχει ένα ψευδώνυμο στο facebook νομίζει ότι μπορεί να κρυφτεί... Πόσο γελασμένος είναι... 
Αυτό το σχόλιο όμως συμπυκνώνει κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη όλο το μεγαλείο του μίζερου Νεο-Έλληνα. Ο κύριος George Pap παρακολουθεί προφανώς τη συζήτηση εδώ. Το "τσοντο-φόρουμ" είναι το hlektronika.gr και ο Β.Π. είναι ο VaselPi. Τι θα έκανε κάθε λογικά και υγιώς σκεπτόμενος ( μορφωμένος παρακαλώ ) άνθρωπος αν κάποιος είχε αντίθετη άποψη από την δική του; Πριν απαντήσετε "θα προσπαθούσε με επιχειρήματα να αντικρούσει τον άλλο" να σας υπενθυμίσω ότι το ανέκδοτο "να ψοφήσει το γαϊδούρι του γείτονα" είναι ...Ελληνικό. Αντί λοιπόν να μπούμε σε ένα γόνιμο διάλογο με αντιπαραθέσεις και επιχειρήματα έχουμε τα εξής Νεο-Ελληνικά-Κωμικό-Τραγικά:

*
Αντίλογος απέναντι σε υποστηρικτή

*Δεν λειτουργεί έτσι όπως λέτε αλλά αλλιώς
Είσαι γελοίος και ας είσαι και πανεπιστημιακός

Αυτό παραβαίνει νόμους της φυσικής
Είσαι κατάσκοπος και βαλτός για να αποτύχει η εφεύρεση

Άλλα λέτε την μια και άλλα την άλλη
Ανθέλληνα

Πότε θα υλοποιηθούν οι υποσχέσεις σας;
Όταν πρέπει!

Μα υποσχεθήκατε πριν ένα χρόνο σε ...ένα μήνα!
Ανθέλληνα. Είσαι κατάσκοπος και βαλτός να αποτύχει η εφεύρεση. Είσαι γελοίος!



Διαφημίσανε για ένα διάστημα ( πολύ μικρό μπορώ να πω ) ένα "διαδραστικό φόρουμ επικοινωνίας με τον κόσμο" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ). "Σκοπός μας είναι να δώσουμε την ενημέρωση στους πολίτες της χώρας να γίνουν κοινωνοί σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια" ( ούτε αυτά είναι δικά μου λόγια ). Και όλα υπογράφονται από την "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ.". Ωραία σκέφτεσαι, ερευνητική ομάδα, άρα είναι επιστήμονες, αρά μπορούν να απαντήσουν στις απορίες μου με επιστημονικό τρόπο. Μα φυσικά και όχι! Για τον μίζερο Νεο-Έλληνα μιλάμε και την μικρότητα που τον διακρίνει. Μόλις άρχισαν να γίνονται σοβαρές κρίσεις ( και μάλιστα με πάρα πολύ κόσμιο τρόπο ) για την εφεύρεση τότε αρχίσανε τα: " _Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ο τύπος θέλει να εκμαιεύσει μυστικά της εφεύρεσης. Αν  το όνομά του αρχίζει από Καρα..., μπορώ να φανταστώ και τον λόγο._" Και τότε έγινε κάτι ...μαγικό! Το "διαδραστικό φόρουμ" (...) έγινε ελεγχόμενο και τίποτα μα τίποτα απολύτως δεν περνά αν δεν ευλογά την εφεύρεση ή τον εφευρέτη! Όσο κόσμια κι αν είναι γραμμένο. Όσο επιστημονική κι αν είναι η ερώτηση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημοσιευθεί αν δεν είναι σύμφωνη με την εφεύρεση. Διάλογος είπατε; Να δώσουμε την ενημέρωση είπατε; Δώσε κι εμένα μπάρμα ένα κιλό να την πάρω σπίτι... Έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον να διαβάσετε ξανά το νήμα που ( κατά την άποψή μου ) προκάλεσε τον απόλυτο έλεγχο του φορουμ: πατήστε εδώ. Πουθενά άσχημος λόγος. Παντού εύλογες και επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες απορίες. Οι απαντήσεις είναι στο στυλ του κυρίου George Pap... Άσχετες, εριστικές χωρίς να απαντούν στην ουσία.
Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και το τσοντο-φόρουμ εδώ να τους δίνει αφορμές να σχολιάζουν γιατί ο κύριος Ζωγράφος παρόλο που πέρασαν 13 μήνες από την υπόσχεση ότι θα στήσει συσκευή 100KW δεν δείχνει και τίποτα καινούργιο... Ίσα - ίσα πέσαμε στο 1/2, στα 50KW... Απόδειξη; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8&t=4m30s
Ο δημοσιογράφος ( ΔΗΜ από εδώ και πέρα ) συνομιλεί με τον κύριο Πέτρο Ζωγράφο ( ΠΖ από εδώ και πέρα ) για συσκευή 100KW στις 15-10-2015 ( για να σας βοηθήσω έκανα απομαγνητοφώνηση, αν δεν πιστεύτετε τα γραφόμενα δείτε το βίντεο) :

ΔΗΜ: "-Το zougla.gr μέτα από ένα μήνα θα λειτουργεί με μια τέτοια συσκευή..."
... ...
ΔΗΜ: "-Σωστά;"
ΠΖ: "-Σωστά!"
ΔΜ: "-Δεσμεύεστε για όλα αυτά"
ΠΖ: "-Φυσικά!"

Αυτό πώς το σχολιάζει άραγε ο κύριος George Pap; Ξέρω ότι παρακολουθεί το ...τσοντο-φόρουμ εδώ. Να δω τι έχει να γράψει  :Smile:

----------

leosedf (22-12-16)

----------


## leosedf

Κώστα είναι γνωστό ότι ο τύπος είναι καραγκιοζοπαίχτης  με τενεκέδες για δορυφόρους γύρω του.
Είναι πολύ εύκολο να μαζέψεις τενεκέδες τριγύρω σου αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι άδειοι όπως οι ιδέες σου.

----------


## VaselPi

Το θέμα αυτό δεν το συζητάμε μόνο για διασκέδαση, υπάρχει βέβαια και αυτό, κακά τα ψέματα, αλλά το συζητάμε κυρίως επειδή έλαβε μεγάλη δημοσιότητα και διαστάσεις μία υπόθεση ενός ιδιότυπου "επιστημονικού σκοταδισμού", με μεγάλα σύνολα "οπαδών" και "υποστηρικτών" και, όπως υποψιαζόμαστε, σχεδόν όλοι τους με το απολυτήριο Λυκείου στο χέρι, αλλά και με πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου!  Το πανεπιστήμιο και το Λύκειο, παρά τα προβλήματά τους, παρέχουν καλό επίπεδο σπουδών στους σπουδαστές. Ανακύπτει έτσι το ερώτημα, πώς προέκυψε αυτός ο μεγάλος αριθμός των "οπαδών";
Προφανώς, σε αυτό συνέλαβε η εμπλοκή στην υπόθεση της ΕΕΦ, σωστότερα, των δύο της αντιπροέδρων, αλλά κυρίως οι καλεσμένοι των εκπομπών, μερικοί εκ, των οποίων ήταν (είναι) μεγάλου επιστημονικού κύρους. Δυστυχώς, δεν στάθηκαν στο ύψος τους και οι παρεμβάσεις τους ή  ήταν ανύπαρκτες ή ήταν ατυχείς, δημιουργώντας έτσι την εντύπωση ότι η πρόταση του Π.Ζ. βρίσκεται σε συμφωνία με τις Βασικές Αρχές της Επιστήμης. Αυτό, είναι που μας απασχολεί και προσπαθούμε εδώ να "διορθώσουμε" στο μέτρο του δυνατού, στηριζόμενη πάντα στην επιστημονική μέθοδο, γνώση και εμπειρία. Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ακόμη, ότι το Φόρουμ αυτό το διαβάζει ένας μεγάλος αριθμός επισκεπτών, οι οποίοι _μπορούν να αξιολογήσουν_ την επιστημονική  ανάλυση μίας ερασιτεχνικής πρότασης ύποπτου περιεχομένου.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Αλλά ο κύριος που τα έγραψε αυτά δεν καταλαβαίνει καλά πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί το διαδίκτυο. Επειδή έχει ένα ψευδώνυμο στο facebook νομίζει ότι μπορεί να κρυφτεί...



Τι δεν είναι έτσι? :Huh: 
Σε λίγο θα μας πεις πως τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης κάνουν συνδέσεις μέχρι και με αυτών που ψάχνεις στο google και οι πληροφορίες των φίλων σου μπορεί να οδηγήσουν στην ταυτοποίησή σου.... :Lol: 
(η μλκία είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να δω τις φωτογραφίες στο Λίγο γέλιο τώρα που μπλόκαρα το fb παντού)

"Θα μείνω 'ανώνυμος' αλλά θα ανεβάσω το που σπούδασα και το που δούλεψα", μπούφος.... :Lol:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Βασίλειε αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...457#post793457 το διάβασες; Σε αφορά άμεσα...

----------

VaselPi (23-12-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Έχει πάρει μέρος και στις διαδικτυακές εκπομπές. Το όνομα του είναι ( πλάκα δεν έχουν τα αρχικά; ) Γ.Π.  :Very Happy:

----------


## nestoras

> Έχει πάρει μέρος και στις διαδικτυακές εκπομπές. Το όνομα του είναι ( πλάκα δεν έχουν τα αρχικά; )* Γ.Π.*



Λείπει ένα "τ" από τα αρχικά...  :Lol:

----------

kioan (23-12-16)

----------


## manolena

> Λείπει ένα "τ" από τα αρχικά...



Ε, μπορεί κάποιος να προσθέσει και το "Κ.", ώστε να συμπληρωθεί (Κ. = Καβάλα, το "τ" του Παναγιώτη πιο πάνω προφανώς είναι άρθρο στην αιτιατική). Τώρα και στα αγγλικά: *G.T.P.K.*

----------


## lepouras

πω πω πω πω ρε τσοντο φορουμ το κάνατε εδώ μέσα..................  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## Dragonborn

> Αυτό, είναι που μας απασχολεί και προσπαθούμε εδώ να "διορθώσουμε" στο μέτρο του δυνατού, στηριζόμενη πάντα στην επιστημονική μέθοδο, γνώση και εμπειρία. Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ακόμη, ότι το Φόρουμ αυτό το διαβάζει ένας μεγάλος αριθμός επισκεπτών, οι οποίοι _μπορούν να αξιολογήσουν_ την επιστημονική  ανάλυση μίας ερασιτεχνικής πρότασης ύποπτου περιεχομένου.



Μήπως με την προσπάθεια για σοβαρή ανάλυση απλώς παίζεις το παιχνίδι του ΠΖ στο γήπεδο του? Οι επισκέπτες ίσως μπορούν να αξιολογήσουν αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν θέλουν, τους προσελκύει το εμπόριο ελπίδας σε όποια μορφή και αν προσφέρεται. Εδώ αγοράζουν κάτι μαγνήτες που μειώνουν την κατανάλωση βενζίνης, πιστεύουν τις δήθεν προφητείες του Οσίου Παϊσίου και λοιπών γερόντων, αγοράζουν με το κιλό υαλουρονικό και νανοσωματίδια, να μην αναφέρω αστρολόγους και τα ρέστα, στην επιστημονική ανάλυση θα κολλήσουν?

----------


## VaselPi

Κώστα (FreeEnergy), σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το μήνυμά σας. Μου κάνατε την ημέρα! Αρχίζω να πιστεύω, ότι εμείς εδώ, με τα μηνύματά μας, όλο και κάτι καταφέραμε. Ακόμη και 10 "οπαδούς" να πείσουμε ότι είναι μάταιο να περιμένουν τη συσκευή των 80-100 ευρώ του Π.Ζ, θα επρόκειτο για σπουδαία κοινωνική προσφορά. Θα τους απογοητεύσουμε βέβαια, αλλά άλλοι φέρουν την ευθύνη της απογοήτευσης τόσο μεγάλου αριθμού ανθρώπων. 
Σε ότι μας αφορά, ήπια και μεθοδικά, θα επιμένουμε στην επιστημονική προσέγγιση των πραγμάτων. Όπλο μας είναι το υψηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο των Ελλήνων πολιτών και, επομένως, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να δίνουμε σημασία στα κακεντρεχή σχόλια μερικών ανθρώπων, που ακόμη και τις γνώσεις που απέκτησαν στο Λύκειο τις πέταξαν στο καλάθι των αχρήστων. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

Κώστα (Dragonborn), προκειμένου να είμαστε πιστικοί και επομένως να πείθουμε τον κόσμο, τι άλλο μπορούμε να αντιπαραθέσουμε σε τόσο ισχυρά μέσα, που είναι τα ΜΜΕ, σε μία εκπομπή όπου συμμετέχουν καλεσμένοι μεγάλου επιστημονικού κύρους;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Dragonborn

Πως θα πείσεις κάποιον που δεν θέλει να πεισθεί? Τα λογικά επιχειρήματα δεν λειτουργούν κάτω από τις συνθήκες αυτές, εδώ δεν μπορούμε να πείσουμε ούτε για τους "λέβητες ιόντων". 

Η ΕΕΦ για δικούς της και μάλλον ιδιοτελείς λόγους αποφάσισε να παίξει το χαρτί ΠΖ. Η τροπή της υπόθεσης δεν είναι δική μας δουλειά, ανάγεται σε άλλους χώρους, επικοινωνία, media κλπ και χρειάζεται άλλου είδους προσέγγιση.

----------


## VaselPi

Κώστα (Dragonborn), κάνουμε αυτό που μπορούμε και, είμαι σίγουρος, ότι όλο και κάτι καλό θα προκύψει από τις παρεμβάσεις μας σε αυτό το θέμα.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> Βασίλειε
> Το πρόβλημα στην περίπτωση "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." όπως αυτοαποκαλούνται είναι ότι ισχυρίζονται:
> 
> 
> Τέλος στα ορυκτά καύσιμαΛύση του ενεργειακού προβλήματος της Ελλάδος και κατ' επέκταση του πλανήτη όλου.Παραγωγή καθαρού υδρογόνου με ( σχεδόν ) μηδενικό κόστος. 
> 
> Σε αυτό το πρόβλημα ( προβλήματα... ) έρχεται να προστεθεί και η σύμπλευση της ένωσης φυσικών Ελλάδος (Ε.Ε.Φ.)!
> Το αν χρεισιμοποιείται μπαταρία Mg είναι το λιγότερο που πρέπει να μας απασχολεί γιατί από όσο γνωρίζω αυτού του τύπου οι μπαταρίες δεν επαρκούν για να ευσταθεί έστω και ένας από τους ισχυρισμούς ή για να είναι ομόφωνη η Ε.Ε.Φ.
> Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχεις δει τα βίντεο στο youtube. Αν δεν τα έχεις δει χάνεις το μεγαλείο της υπόθεσης... Θα πρέπει όμως τελικά να συμφωνήσουμε ή και να διαφωνίσουμε ( για να συνεχιστεί ένας γόνιμος διάλογος ) για το αν η περίπτωση: #Ερευνητική_Ομάδα_ΠΖ_Συν_Ένωση_Φυσικών_Ελλάδας είναι απάτη ή όχι.



Διαβαζοντας ολα αυτα ο φιδεμπορας στο τελος θα κατσει να φτιαξει μπαταρια Mg (που μεχρι χθες δεν παιζει οτε μια στο απειρο να γνωριζε τι ειναι αυτο) και αν δεν ανατιναχθει να παρουσιασει στο τελος πως κατι -εστω κι αυτη τη βλακεια- εφτιαξε, αντικαθιστωντας τις δικες του μπαταριες που κρυβει δεξια κι αριστερα  




> Κώστα (FreeEnergy), τα έχω δει τα βίντεο και έχω ακούσει τους παράλογους ισχυρισμούς τους. Αυτά που σημειώσατε, σε γενικές γραμμές τα συμμερίζομαι και εγώ. Στέκομαι στην μπαταρία διότι σε πρακτικό επίπεδο πρέπει κάτι να παρουσιάσει τελικά. Υποθέτω, ότι αυτό που θα παρουσιάσει θα είναι κάτι που ήδη λειτουργεί, ενώ την αστοχία στο κόστος θα την αποδώσει στον πόλεμο που του κάνουν τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα κ.λπ.
> Το στοιχείο της απάτης το εντοπίζω μόνο στην ερευνητική ομάδα, ενώ στους άλλους δύο συντελεστές αυτής της υπόθεσης, διακρίνω μόνο μεγάλη αφέλεια και πολύ μεγάλη ανεπάρκεια.
> Βασίλειος.




Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

Το παραπάνω είναι συνέχεια από το σχόλιο του κυρίου Gerorge Pap που αποκαλεί "γελείο τύπο" τον VaselPi και "τσοντο-φορουμ" το hlektronika.gr. Διάλεξα το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι μόνο γιατί αφορά εμένα προσωπικά και όπως φαίνεται ο κύριος George Pap μας διαβάζει ανελλιπώς!
Αχ κύριε George Pap πόσο τραγικά δυστυχής θα νοιώθετε όταν ο ...εφευρέτη σας που τον θαυμάζετε και τον υμνείτε σαν σωτήρα είναι αυτός που υποσχέθηκε όχι 50KW αλλά 100 βάλε...  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8&t=4m30s

Τολμάτε κύριε George Pap να πατήσετε τον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο; Μη! Μην το κάνετε! Σκοτεινές δυνάμεις έχουν καταλάβει τους servers του youtube και έχουν αλλοιώσει τα λόγια του ύψιστου σωτήρα. Είναι δυνατόν σε ερώτηση - παγίδα "δεσμεύεστε για αυτό;" να απαντά ο ...εφευρέτης "φυσικά"; Ναι είναι ερώτηση παγίδα γιατί τα ( άτιμα ) γραπτά ( καταγεγραμμένα με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ) μένουν! Κοίτα τώρα ένα χρόνο μετά κι εσύ αγαπητέ George Pap κοιμάσαι τον ύπνο του δικαίου και περιφέρεσε σε social media και διαδικτυακές εκπομπές για να μας πεις ότι εμείς "αλλάξαμε το παραμύθι"; Ο μέγιστος σωτήρας - εφευρέτης τι έκανε ακριβώς; Πόσο παραμύθι σας πουλάει; Ναι εσάς γιατί ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς εγώ δεν τον πιστεύω. Πού είναι κύριε George Pap η συσκευή 100+ KW που θα ηλεκτροδοτούσε το zougla.gr από τον Νοέμβριου του 2015; Γιατί το κάνατε γαργάρα και δεν το σχολιάζετε; Φυσικά και δεν θα σας απαντήσω στο facebook αλλά θα συνεχίσω να σας απαντώ εδώ. Μου αρέσει να βλέπω ότι διαβάζετε τσοντο-φορουμ! Σας ...ερεθίζει έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## george Mp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgNtObEZYB8
Ας κοψει τη ΔΕΗ πρωτα στο δικο του σπιτι και μετα ας σωσει και τον πλανητη.
Κωστα πολυ ασχολεισαι, παρα πολυ και δεν αξιζει.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κωστα πολυ ασχολεισαι, παρα πολυ και δεν αξιζει.



Μα γιατί δεν αξίζει; Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ...όλα τα λεφτά. Σε καιρούς όπου φοβάσαι να ακούσεις - δεις τις ειδήσεις το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει για γέλια. Και το γέλιο κάνει πάντα και μόνο καλό!

----------

kioan (23-12-16)

----------


## george Mp

> Μα γιατί δεν αξίζει; Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ...όλα τα λεφτά. Σε καιρούς όπου φοβάσαι να ακούσεις - δεις τις ειδήσεις το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει για γέλια. Και το γέλιο κάνει πάντα και μόνο καλό!



Δεν μπορω να γελασω με καποιον που δεν δειχνει οτι εχει ''σωας τα φρενας''(τον λυπαμε εν μερη) ή με καποιον που με κοροιδευει μπροστα στα ματια μου(με εκνευριζει).

----------


## kioan

> Δεν μπορω να γελασω με καποιον που δεν δειχνει οτι εχει ''σωας τα φρενας''(τον λυπαμε εν μερη)



Θα εξακολουθούσες να τον λυπάσαι ακόμα κι αν μάθαινες πως ροκάνιζε δημόσιο χρήμα που προέρχεται από τους φόρους που πληρώνουμε όλοι μας;

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## george Mp

> Θα εξακολουθούσες να τον λυπάσαι ακόμα κι αν μάθαινες πως ροκάνιζε δημόσιο χρήμα που προέρχεται από τους φόρους που πληρώνουμε όλοι μας;
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Εχουν ροκανισει δις τωρα αν ροκανισε κι'αυτος δεν αλλαζει κατι πλεον για μενα στο πως τον ''βλεπω'', και σε ιδρυμα να ηταν παλι θα ''ροκανιζε''.

----------


## SRF

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgNtObEZYB8
> Ας κοψει τη ΔΕΗ πρωτα στο δικο του σπιτι και μετα ας σωσει και τον πλανητη.
> Κωστα πολυ ασχολεισαι, παρα πολυ και δεν αξιζει.



Έχω εκπλαγεί από το "τελευταίας τεχνολογίας" μετρητικό εργαστηριακό του εξοπλισμό που φαίνεται σε αυτό το βίΔεον! 
Και όπως και τότε με τον ΤΕΚ τον αναλυτή φάσματος... ΞΑΝΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΕΑ περί των οργάνων αυτών και την ΧΡΗΣΗ τους (πάτα πάτα πάτα & ξαναπάτα ΑΥΤΟ μόνο το κουμπάκι που σου είπε ο ιδιόκτητής του και ΚΑΠΟΤΕ κάτι θα αλλάξει στην οθόνη) που ΑΠΛΑ ΣΤΟΙΒΑΞΕ - ίσως και ως δανεικά για την βιΔεο-σκόπησή τους - και άλλα είναι ασύνδετα (ένα πολύμπριζο 6 θέσεων τι να σου κάνει, μπρός σε τετοιο εξοπλισμό), άλλα ούτε ΚΑΝ ξέρει ΠΩΣ να τα ανάψει μάλλον - τράβα μπάρμπα όπισθεν του να δεις τι δεν έβαλε ο ιδιοκτήτης τους και σε έκθεσε @αμΟτΟ - και όλα πάνω στο τραπέζι του Καραγκιόζ μπερντέ - ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ! 

Κάτι 1 ΜΑΡΚΟΝΙ 6500 αλλά ΜΟΝΟ τα Display Unit και με ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ κιόλας (φτιάξτο τουλάχιστον πριν βγείς ΟΝ-ΚΑΜΕΡΑ, σπουδαίε μηχανικέ), κάτι η MARKONI RF Generator με άντιγα κιόλας εκεί λίγο πανοδεξιότερα... κάτι η μανία της χονδρικής ΗΡ 8922 GSM !!! Tester... 3 τέτοια μαϊστα - γιατί το 1 δεν του έφτανε αλλά είναι και ΠΑΝΦΘΗΝΑ τα ατιμα  και κάνουν ωραίο "μπούγιο τελευταίας τεχνολογίας" κιόλας, αφού είναι άχρηστα πλέον εντελώς (εκτός του να'χουν το option 100 του αναλυτή φάσματος ως 1GHz) από την εμφάνιση του 1800 DCS και ένθεν - άντε 3 WILTRON (ANRITSU) Sweep RF Generator για μέχρι και 20GHz η μία έστω εκ των τριών.... που ίσως ΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ να είναι το ποιο αξιόλογο όργανο ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ... άντε και κάτω κατω και 1 WILTRON 560A Display Scalar Analyzer (κρίμας που έδιωξα και το τελευταίο που είχα προ 2 - 3 μηνών, για 80 Ευρώ, να του το χαρίζαμε ως Ηλεκτρόνικα να τα ζευγάρωνε μπας και του γεννούσαν κιόλας μετά), 1 Μαρκόνι 2955 RF Test set... που και αυτό δεν τό'χουν "άλλοι" γιατί σπανίζει μάλλον στο Ebay πιά, ένα EIP 585 (μάλλον) συχνόμετρο ως 18GHz, εκεί από πάνω του χώσε και ένα ΞΑΝΑ GSM TESTER της RACAL - 6103 - που αν είναι και με το ΑΝΝΙΤΑ το λογισμικό είναι ΠΑΝΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ και στο ebay το παίρνεις για ούτε 50 Ευρώ (συν μεταφ), αλλά για ΜΠΟΥΓΙΟ ΥΨ. ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ - και βέβαια το "καμάρι" του ο ΤΕΚ 492 / 494 Αναλυτής Φάσματος που αυτός βλέπει μέσω αυτου 200+ GHz με ένα συρματάκι στον Ν κοννέκτορα... ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗ εξωτερικών ΜΙΚΤΩΝ downconversion που συνδεόνται στην σχετική είσοδο ! 

ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙ LAB! "ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΦΑΖΩ, ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΧΑΙΡΩΝΩ" ... 


(εμένα όλα άυτά εκεί πάντως κάτι μου θυμίζουν... κάτι μου θυμίζουν... θα το θυμηθώ, και ας είναι και του Πανάγου... εκείνου ή του Παπάγου, μηδέ του  Μάνου & του Λιού... γιατί ομοιάζουν αλλου-νου)

----------

kioan (24-12-16), 

leosedf (24-12-16), 

nestoras (24-12-16)

----------


## VaselPi

nick1974, δεν το νομίζω, δεν τον βλέπω για τόσο άσχετο. Την μπαταρία Mg τη γνωρίζει και, όπως υποψιάζομαι, την γνωρίζει πολύ καλά. Σε κάποιο βίντεο (δε θυμάμαι ποιο), ομιλεί για πολύ μικρό βάρος των μεταλλικών στοιχείων της μπαταρίας του (τη λέξη _μπαταρία_, την αποφεύγει επιμελώς). Έκανε, μάλιστα, και σύγκριση με το βάρος της μπαταρίας μολύβδου. Τι εννοούσε; Τα 3 Ah/gr της μεταλλικής ανόδου. Έτσι, η μεταλλική άνοδος 1 kg έχει απόθεμα φορτίου 3000 Ah!  Αυτό εννοούσε. Βέβαια, η μπαταρία Li είναι ελαφρύτερη, αλλά το Li είναι πολύ ακριβότερο υλικό. Με όλα αυτά, υποθέτω, ότι Π.Ζ. δουλεύει, μάλλον, με την μπαταρία Mg. Έχει μικρό κόστος και βάρος, είναι καλά μελετημένη και λειτουργεί άψογα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι χρησιμοποιείται στη σωστική λέμβο. Πάντως, εδώ μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Το είδος της μπαταρίας που χρησιμοποιεί ο Π.Ζ. το γνωρίζει μόνο αυτός.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Spark

βασιλη ο ΠΖ εχει αποκαλυψει πως χρησιμοποιει μαγνησιο.
αυτο το θεμα εχει αναλυθει
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post728809
+
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84621

----------


## nestoras

> βασιλη ο ΠΖ εχει αποκαλυψει πως χρησιμοποιει μαγνησιο.
> αυτο το θεμα εχει αναλυθει
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post728809



Σπύρο, το ποστ σου είναι η προσωπική σου άποψη για το τι χρησιμοποιεί ο Π.Ζ.:




> 3)*ειναι αλήθεια πως  την ενεργεια την παιρνει απο την αντιδραση που  κανει το μεταλλο μαγνησιο στο  νερο*, έτσι παιρνει 6-12 βολτ για να  τροφοδοτει το μικρο ινβερτερ του.
> αυτη  ειναι παλαια τεχνική η χρήση μαγνησίου σε μπαταρίες που  ενεργοποιουνται με  θαλασσινο νερό υπάρχουν σε πλοία πολλλά χρόνια.
> ειναι μπαταρίες ανάγκης που  εχουν σε σοσίβιες λέμβους.
> το μέταλλο μαγνησιο σταδιακά σε διάρκεια 15 ημερών  διαλύεται απο την ηλεκτροχημική αντρίδραση.
> 
> *αυτά τα ξέρω διότι έχω εδω  παρουσίαση κατασκευής* με τίτλο *εναλλακτική μπαταρία + φωτισμός* όπου με μια ράβδο  μαγνησίου βυθισμένη σε μπολ νερό λειτουργώ 2 λαμπάκια λεντ.
> έτσι λοιπον με  περισσότερα φύλλα μαγνησίου όπως έχει αυτος μέσα σε νερό βγαζει την ταση  λειτουργίας της συσκευής του.



Καλά θα ήταν να μπορούμε να διαχωρίσουμε την πραγματική τεκμηρίωση από την υποκειμενική μας άποψη σε ένα θέμα.
Κανείς από εμάς δεν είδε τη συσκευή του Π.Ζ., όλοι μας κάνουμε εικασίες μόνο απλά κάποιες εικασίες έχουν πιο μεγάλη πιθανότητα να είναι πραγματικές...

----------


## VaselPi

Θα συμφωνήσω με την παρατήρηση του Παναγιώτη (nestoras). Εδώ όλοι μας κάνουμε εικασίες, ωστόσο σταθμίζοντας και τις πιθανότητές της να είναι κοντά στην πραγματικότητα.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## picdev

γιωργο δεν τον ξέρεις τον τύπο ? πάντως πρέπει να τα δουλεύει στα γόνατα τα μηχανήματα χαχα ούτε να κάτσει δεν έχει χώρο

----------


## Spark

> βασιλη ο ΠΖ εχει αποκαλυψει πως χρησιμοποιει μαγνησιο.
> αυτο το θεμα εχει αναλυθει
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post728809
> +
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84621



για να ξέρετε, ειχα επικονωνια με τον Π.Ζ. και τον κάλεσα στο High Voltage Club 
να έρθει να δει πως έχουμε και χρησιμοποιουμε ενεργειακά συστηματα παρόμοια με τα δικά του,
και πως τα σχέδια αυτων των κατασκευών δινουμε δωρεαν στους οικολογους και στα μελη μας.
ο Πέτρος απάντησε πως ειναι πιθανο να έρθει να μας δει.

ο ίδιος ο Π.Ζ εχει αποκαλυψει πως το μεταλλο που χρησιμοποιει για την ενεργειακη μετατροπή ειναι μαγνησιο.
ομως ειπε και για καταλύτη και για συχνότητες που δεν αποκαλυπτει.

----------


## VaselPi

Θα συμφωνήσω και με τον Γιώργο (george Mp). Πράγματι, ασχολούμαστε πολύ με τον Π.Ζ. Στην υπόθεση αυτή σημαντικός ήταν και ο ρόλος του Δημοσιογράφου, ο ποιος δεν τήρησε ουδέτερη στάση. 
Θα θυμάστε το βίντεο, όπου ο εφευρέτης  "πέταξε" την ανοησία περί "μεταλλικού" υδρογόνου. Στην ανοησία αυτή αντέδρασε ο κ. Ν. Γκλιάτης. Θα προσέξατε, ότι η αντίδρασή του ήταν χαμηλόφωνη και πολύ χαλαρή, σαν να μην ήθελε να ακουστεί!
Σε ένα άλλο βίντεο, με την αμπούλα και το inductor heater, όπως νομίζω εγώ, κάποια στιγμή ισχυρίστηκε ότι ο ήχος που ακούγεται είναι των ταλαντώσεων των μορίων. Στην ανοησία αυτή ο κ. Ν. Γκλιάτης αντέδρασε σθεναρά, αλλά μετά υποχώρησε, αφήνοντας τον Π.Ζ. να ξεφύγει. 
Σε ένα άλλο βίντεο, όπου γινόταν  η "διάλυση της καρδιάς του αντιδραστήρα", στο πρόσωπο του κ. Ν. Γκλίατη απεικονίζονταν η ίδια η απορία. Έβλεπε, ότι αυτό που κρατά στα χέρια του δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα 2 THz, όπως άφηνε να εννοηθεί ο Π. Ζ. Στην πραγματικότητα, η ιδιοσυχνότητα ταλάντωσης των μορίων του νερού είναι περίπου 100 THz, αλλά και τα 2 THz, δεν είναι λίγα. Έβλεπε τον εμπαιγμό, αλλά δεν τόλμησε να τον καταγγείλει! Ήταν _τόσο μεγάλη_ η ψυχολογική πίεση που ο Δημοσιογράφος ασκούσε στους καλεσμένους.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## SRF

> γιωργο δεν τον ξέρεις τον τύπο ? πάντως πρέπει να τα δουλεύει στα γόνατα τα μηχανήματα χαχα ούτε να κάτσει δεν έχει χώρο



ε, καλά, και εγώ ώρες ώρες δεν έχω χώρο να κάτσε-τε... !  :Smile:  

Όχι ειλικρινά δεν τον γνωρίζω εκ του σύνεγγυς! Μετανοώ σφόδρα για το σφάλμα μου αυτό! 
Αλλά ΖΗΛΕΥΩ - υπερβολικά μάλλον - τον εργαστηριακό του εξοπλισμό, ναι, ναι, αυτόν που - να δεις πως τό'πε... Α! Ναι! δεν έχουν ούτε στον Σείριο - και πιό πολύ το στήσιμο του πάγκο εργασίας του! 
Άκη, ετοιμάζω από μεθαύριο τραπέζι ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ και μάλιστα εγώ θα βελτιωσω τις "δυνατότητες" αφού θα βάλω ΣΤΡΟΓΓΥΛΟ - να γίνει η στρογγυλή τράπεζα επιτέλους - να μπορούμε να καθόμαστε παρέα και με τον Λεπουρ τριγύρω, να τρώμε κανένα σουβλάκιον ψηλής - εντάξει όχι...τοοοοοοόσο όσο αυτού - τεχνολογίας!  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Όσο για το πότε θα έχουμε την εφεύρεση του Ζωγράφου απάντησε ένας στα σχόλια πολύ εύστοχα
Capture.JPG
Πέθανα  :Lol:

----------

kioan (24-12-16)

----------


## Panoss

> ,     ..     High Voltage Club



     ( ), '      -     .
  , '   :

----------


## Spark

> ( ), '      -     .



            ,      ,      .
              ,       2017,
   ,            16,

----------


## FreeEnergy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Kanzius

    ...    Kanzius     Google.

      ,   Spark     ...       ... .               !

----------


## Spark

,        youtube    .

*       John_Kanzius;      ;      ;*

       ,           .
           ,,
               ,    ,    ,
                         .

               ,    .
   -               ...

----------


## NiVa013

,    thread  forum      ..   '       .          .          ,        .                   .            .           35         .          ,                   .          ,     ;        ,            ,           ""        180 .                 ..
             ,                    .
     .

----------

Dragonborn (24-12-16)

----------


## kioan

Kanzius                    :





> Kanzius acknowledged that this process could not be considered an energy source, as more energy is used to produce the RF signal than can be obtained from the burning gas and stated in July 2007 that he never claimed his discovery would replace oil, asserting only that his discovery was "thought provoking".



          😆

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> ,    thread  forum      ..   '       .          .          ,        .                   .            .           35         .          ,                   .          ,     ;        ,            ,           ""        180 .                 ..
>              ,                    .
>      .




 :Lol:   !
     ...          .
,  ,    ,     .
 .

----------

CybEng (24-12-16), 

kioan (24-12-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

> ,



    ?

----------


## Panoss

.

----------

CybEng (24-12-16), 

Dragonborn (24-12-16)

----------


## Thansavv

> ,    thread  forum      ..   '       .          .          ,        .                   .            .           35         .          ,                   .          ,     ;        ,            ,           ""        180 .                 ..
> ** ,                    .
>      .



     "".  !

----------


## lepouras

> Καλησπέρα,...... Ο άνθρωπος δε μπορεί να είναι τρελός και να αφιέρωσε 35 χρόνια έρευνας με φασματικούς αναλυτές που μόνο εργαστήρια έχουν.........
> Ευχαριστώ και καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχετε.



πές τα βρε Νίκο. κυρίως σε αυτόν τον τύπο παραπάνω ... τον SRF (#1341) που επειδή έχει ένα πολύμετρο μαστεκ όλο και όλο στο εργαστήριό του  αμέσως να βγάλει το μάτι του άλλου.........
τα άλλα που έχει  δεν είναι μαστεκ γιαυτό λέω ότι ένα έχει όλο και όλο..........
σε καταλαβαίνω και το λέω τόσο καιρό ότι όλοι εδώ είναι πράκτορες των πετρελαϊκών  και αλήτες. μην δούνε κάποιον να θέλει να σώσει την Ελλάδα αμέσως να τον φάνε.
 αλλά τη περιμένεις.


  αυτά τράβαγα και εγώ και γιαυτό έφυγα από την Ανδρομέδα και ήρθα στην Γη. .................
αλλά βλέπεις παντού είναι τα ίδια............................ τσ τσ τσ άθλιο σύμπαν που τρως τα παιδιά σου.....
πάω να την ξαπλάρω τώρα μια στην σκοτεινή πλευρά της σελήνης γιατί με ενοχλεί το φως........

----------

nestoras (24-12-16)

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπέρα, διαβάζω μήνες διάφορα thread σε forum σχετικά με την εφεύρεση του Π.Ζ. και ήμουν εξ' αρχής ουδέτερος και με τις δύο πλευρές. Αλλά αφιέρωσα χρόνο να δω τις εκπομπές όπου το παρουσίασε. Δε μπορώ να σας καταλάβω γιατί δε κάνετε το ίδιο, ψύχραιμα και ωραία και να πάψετε να κατηγορείται.



Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν καθίσαμε να δούμε τις εκπομπές (ή τουλάχιστον δεν προσπαθήσαμε μέχρι να μας πέσουν τα μαλλιά όταν πχ ανέφερε ότι στη συσκευή του δεν ισχύει ο 2ος Θερμοδυναμικός Νόμος).




> Πολλοί από εδώ μέσα σίγουρα έχουν αρκετές γνώσεις αλλά με τη συμπεριφορά σας δίχνετε ότι είστε κλειστόμυαλοι και εγωιστές. Ανοίξτε κι άλλο το μυαλό σας προς την επιστήμη εφόσων την υποστηρίζεται. Ο άνθρωπος δε μπορεί να είναι τρελός και να αφιέρωσε 35 χρόνια έρευνας με φασματικούς αναλυτές που μόνο εργαστήρια έχουν.



Σε κάποια πράγματα δε χρειάζεται να είσαι επιστήμονας για να καταλάβεις ότι δεν ισχύουν. Αρκούν βασικές γνώσεις Λυκείου για να καταλάβεις ότι η Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας είναι απαραβίαστη μέχρι στιγμής και επιστημονικά αποδεδειγμένα (προσοχή στη λέξη επιστημονική απόδειξη: είναι κάτι πιο σοβαρό και σημαντικό από ότι έχει μάθει ο καθένας να ξεστομίζει. Επιστημονική απόδειξη είναι κάτι για το οποίο ο κόσμος δε θα χρειαστεί να ασχοληθεί ξανά με αυτό στο μέλλον εκτός κι αν ο Π.Ζ. καταρρίψει τον 2ο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο).
Για τα 35 χρόνια στον πάγκο απάντησε αρκετά αναλυτικά ο Γιώργος (SRF) εδώ:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post793643

Τέτοιος εξοπλισμός μπορεί άνετα να βρεθεί σε αρκετές αποθήκες Πανεπιστημίων και είναι πράγματα που έχουν παροπλιστεί είτε επειδή είναι χαλασμένα είτε επειδή περιμένουν υπομονετικά την καταστροφή τους.

Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι άνθρωπος του αντικειμένου (μηχανικός, ηλεκτρονικός κτλ) αλλά δυστυχώς για εσένα, ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει σχεδόν ιδέα από αυτά που λέει και προσπαθεί να πείσει τον κόσμο. Οι ομιλίες του μου θυμίζουν κάθε φορά αυτό το απίστευτο βιντεάκι που δείχνει το "τόσα ξέρω, τόσα λέω" καθώς και τα στερεότυπα του παπατζή επιστήμονα:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iu143Kud2s
(δεν έχω τίποτε με τον Καραγκούνη)  :Smile: 





> Επίσης έχει πει στην εκπομπή ότι δεν έχει κρύψει τίποτα, αντιθέτος έχει πει ορισμένα ψεματάκια γιατί δε μπορεί να σας τα δώσει όλα έτοιμα για να το πιστέψετε εσείς. Ήδη το υπουργείο άμυνας το έχει κατωχυρώσει ως στρατιωτική πατέντα, δηλαδή κι αυτοί τρελοί είναι; Η διαδικασία που έκανε είναι λογική και ριζοσπαστική, με τα λεγομενα του υπολόγισε την συχνότητα συντονισμού του πυρήνα του νερού, και στη συνέχεια σε συνδυασμό με ένα κράμα μετάλλου το *"βομβάρδισε" με την κατάλληλη συχνότητα με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες*.



Η μοναδική εμπειρία που ίσως να είχε ο Π.Ζ. με τον σχεδιασμό μικροκυματικών κυκλωμάτων είναι να ζεστάνει κανένα πιάτο φαγητό στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων.
Η διαφορά φάσης καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχει νόημα για τουλάχιστον δύο μεγέθη; Ποια είναι αυτά τα δύο μεγέθη που έχουν διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες και ο Π.Ζ. βομβάρδισε τον "πυρήνα" του νέρου με βάση αυτή τη διαφορά;
Έχεις την αίσθηση του τι είδους κατασκευές υψηλής/διαστημικής τεχνολογίας απαιτείται για να τέτοιου είδους πειράματα;
Είδες κάτι τέτοιο πουθενά; Είδες τη συσκευή με τα στραβωμένα σωληνάκια χαλκού και την απαράδεκτη γενική εικόνα και σου φάνηκε για πειραματικός εξοπλισμός όλο αυτό;





> Παγκοσμίος το είχαν δοκιμάσει και στο παρελθόν αλλά με υπέρηχους και όχι με μικροκύματα όπως ο Π.Ζ.
> Επιτέλους ας αλλάξουμε αυτή τη νοοτροπία σε αυτή τη χώρα ώστε να πάμε μπροστά, *κατηγορούμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε* *με αποτέλεσμα όλοι μας οι επιστήμονες να είναι στο εξωτερικό* γιατί τους διώχνετε εσείς.
> Ευχαριστώ και καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχετε.



Ναι, όλοι μας οι επιστήμονες είναι στο εξωτερικό και κάνουν εφευρέσεις μέρα παρά μέρα...
Επειδή έρχονται και Χριστούγεννα, θα προτιμούσα να μη σχολιάσω άλλο στο τελευταίο...  :Smile: 

Καλά Χριστούγεννα!

----------


## nestoras

> αλλά τη περιμένεις.
> αυτά τράβαγα και εγώ και γιαυτό έφυγα από την Ανδρομέδα και ήρθα στην Γη. .................
> αλλά βλέπεις παντού είναι τα ίδια............................ τσ τσ τσ άθλιο σύμπαν που τρως τα παιδιά σου.....
> πάω να την ξαπλάρω τώρα μια στην σκοτεινή πλευρά της σελήνης γιατί με ενοχλεί το φως........



Εντάξει, Λέπουρα, το "απογείωσες" στην κυριολεξία!!!!!!  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Θεός!  :Razz:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> *τι προβλημα εχεις με τον διακεκριμένο ιατρό John_Kanzius; δεν σου αρεσει η μεθοδος του; εχεις εσυ κατι σχετικο να δειξεις;*



Κανένα απολύτως! Αλλά με πρόλαβε ο kioan ... Το έχει παραδεχτεί κι ο ίδιος ( ο Kanzius ) ότι δεν είναι λύση αυτή. Ίσα - ίσα καταναλώνει πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια ( για την παραγωγή των συχνοτήτων ) από όση αποδίδει με την καύση. Εσύ σε πάρα πολλές αναρτήσεις αναφέρεις χωρίς πολούς ενδοιασμούς τις λέξεις "ελεύθερη ενέργεια"... Σκέφτηκα ( κι αν έχω κάνει λάθος συγχώραμε ) ότι θα μας πεις πως ο Kanzius ...έλυσε το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα! Φυσικά και το νερό καίγεται! Να ένα πολύ καλό βίντεο σε αργή κίνηση κιόλας:





Αν η θερμοκρασία της φωτιάς είναι αρκετά μεγάλη τότε γίνεται πυρόλυση του νερού και διάσπαση σε υδρογόνο κι οξυγόνο. Για αυτό και η πυροσβεστική σε φωτιές με μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες δεν ρίχνει νερό!





> Ο άνθρωπος δε μπορεί να είναι τρελός και να αφιέρωσε 35 χρόνια έρευνας  με φασματικούς αναλυτές που μόνο εργαστήρια έχουν. Επίσης έχει πει στην  εκπομπή ότι δεν έχει κρύψει τίποτα, αντιθέτος έχει πει ορισμένα  ψεματάκια γιατί δε μπορεί να σας τα δώσει όλα έτοιμα για να το πιστέψετε  εσείς. Ήδη το υπουργείο άμυνας το έχει κατωχυρώσει ως στρατιωτική  πατέντα, δηλαδή κι αυτοί τρελοί είναι; Η διαδικασία που έκανε είναι  λογική και ριζοσπαστική, με τα λεγομενα του υπολόγισε την συχνότητα  συντονισμού του πυρήνα του νερού, και στη συνέχεια σε συνδυασμό με ένα  κράμα μετάλλου το "βομβάρδισε" με την κατάλληλη συχνότητα με διαφορά  φάσης 180 μοίρες. Παγκοσμίος το είχαν δοκιμάσει και στο παρελθόν αλλά με  υπέρηχους και όχι με μικροκύματα όπως ο Π.Ζ.
> Επιτέλους ας αλλάξουμε αυτή τη νοοτροπία σε αυτή τη χώρα ώστε να πάμε  μπροστά, κατηγορούμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε με αποτέλεσμα όλοι  μας οι επιστήμονες να είναι στο εξωτερικό γιατί τους διώχνετε εσείς.



"Φασματικούς αναλυτές που μόνο εργαστήρια έχουν"; ---> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post793643

"Ήδη το υπουργείο άμυνας το έχει κατωχυρώσει ως στρατιωτική πατέντα" ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ps1R03WqM&t=26m08s Αφού έχεις δει όλα τα σχετικά βίντεο απλά σου υπενθυμίζω αυτό το κομματάκι. Φυσικά και δεν έγινε τίποτα απολύτως με το Ελληνικό υπουργείο άμυνας γιατί οι απίστευτα θρασείς τύποι εκεί μέσα δεν παίρνανε γουρούνι στο σακί... Θέλανε σώνει και καλά να μάθουν πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί. Ντροπή και πάλι ντροπή! Στρατιωτική πατέντα; Δεν θα γελάσω, όχι άλλο. Αμαν πια με αυτές τις πατέντες...

"Η διαδικασία που έκανε είναι λογική και ριζοσπαστική" Πού είναι οι δημοσιεύσεις και τα πειράματα σε άλλα επιστημονικά εργαστήρια που διασταυρώνουν το ...λογικό της διαδικασίας; Η δικαιολογία ( γιατί για δικαιολογία πρόκειται ) περί ...πατέντας δεν ισχύει. Ειδικά όταν λες ότι το κάνεις όχι για να βγάλεις λεφτά αλλά για να σώσεις την Ελλάδα. Πάρε παράδειγμα το EM Drive ( είτε λειτουργεί είτε όχι ) και πώς έγιναν πειράματα σε 4 διαφορετικά ερευνητικά εργαστήρια!

----------


## Thansavv

Είναι της μόδας τελευταία, αν δεν πιστεύει κάποιος σε σωτήρες και στα παραμύθια τους, να θεωρείται στενόμυαλος-κλειστόμυαλος, ανθέλληνας και βαλτός από ομάδες ανθελληνικών συμφερόντων.

----------

Dragonborn (24-12-16), 

nick1974 (25-12-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Είναι της μόδας τελευταία, αν δεν πιστεύει κάποιος σε σωτήρες και στα παραμύθια τους, να θεωρείται στενόμυαλος-κλειστόμυαλος, ανθέλληνας και βαλτός από ομάδες ανθελληνικών συμφερόντων.



Δεν είναι μόνο μόδα. Είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος που έχουν ( ειδικά η "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." (όχι δικά μου λόγια)) για να αποφύγουν τις απαντήσεις σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο ή για να δικαιολογήσουν τα όσα απίθανα είπε ( και λέει ) ο "αριστούχος πανεπιστημίου με 9 και 3/4 , αλλά δεν πήρα πτυχίο". Και μόνο η διαφωνία του παρουσία 3 άλλων ( που παρεπιπτόντως *έχουν* πτυχία φυσικής ) πως όταν κάτι καίγεται ( καύσιμο , ξύλο ) το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του βάρους του γίνεται ενέργεια είναι τόσο τραγική ώστε να ωθεί τους οπαδούς του στον δρόμο της απόριψης όλων των αντιθέτων σαν σκοτεινές δυνάμεις του κακού...

----------

nick1974 (25-12-16)

----------


## picdev

> ε, καλά, και εγώ ώρες ώρες δεν έχω χώρο να κάτσε-τε... !  
> 
> Όχι ειλικρινά δεν τον γνωρίζω εκ του σύνεγγυς! Μετανοώ σφόδρα για το σφάλμα μου αυτό! 
> Αλλά ΖΗΛΕΥΩ - υπερβολικά μάλλον - τον εργαστηριακό του εξοπλισμό, ναι, ναι, αυτόν που - να δεις πως τό'πε... Α! Ναι! δεν έχουν ούτε στον Σείριο - και πιό πολύ το στήσιμο του πάγκο εργασίας του! 
> Άκη, ετοιμάζω από μεθαύριο τραπέζι ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ και μάλιστα εγώ θα βελτιωσω τις "δυνατότητες" αφού θα βάλω ΣΤΡΟΓΓΥΛΟ - να γίνει η στρογγυλή τράπεζα επιτέλους - να μπορούμε να καθόμαστε παρέα και με τον Λεπουρ τριγύρω, να τρώμε κανένα σουβλάκιον ψηλής - εντάξει όχι...τοοοοοοόσο όσο αυτού - τεχνολογίας!



αυτή τη βδομάδα είμαι αδειούχος πάντως αν θες να μαζέψεις έρχομαι  :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

Κώστα (FreeEnergy), οι θερμοκρασίες που επικρατούν στο βίντεο δεν επαρκούν για την πυρόλυση του νερού. Αυτό που βλέπεις να φλέγεται είναι το λάδι. Το νερό απλώς το δια σκορπά.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nick1974 (25-12-16)

----------


## picdev

> Καλησπέρα, διαβάζω μήνες διάφορα thread σε forum σχετικά με την εφεύρεση του Π.Ζ. και ήμουν εξ' αρχής ουδέτερος και με τις δύο πλευρές. Αλλά αφιέρωσα χρόνο να δω τις εκπομπές όπου το παρουσίασε. Δε μπορώ να σας καταλάβω γιατί δε κάνετε το ίδιο, ψύχραιμα και ωραία και να πάψετε να κατηγορείται. Πολλοί από εδώ μέσα σίγουρα έχουν αρκετές γνώσεις αλλά με τη συμπεριφορά σας δίχνετε ότι είστε κλειστόμυαλοι και εγωιστές. Ανοίξτε κι άλλο το μυαλό σας προς την επιστήμη εφόσων την υποστηρίζεται. Ο άνθρωπος δε μπορεί να είναι τρελός και να αφιέρωσε 35 χρόνια έρευνας με φασματικούς αναλυτές που μόνο εργαστήρια έχουν. Επίσης έχει πει στην εκπομπή ότι δεν έχει κρύψει τίποτα, αντιθέτος έχει πει ορισμένα ψεματάκια γιατί δε μπορεί να σας τα δώσει όλα έτοιμα για να το πιστέψετε εσείς. Ήδη το υπουργείο άμυνας το έχει κατωχυρώσει ως στρατιωτική πατέντα, δηλαδή κι αυτοί τρελοί είναι; Η διαδικασία που έκανε είναι λογική και ριζοσπαστική, με τα λεγομενα του υπολόγισε την συχνότητα συντονισμού του πυρήνα του νερού, και στη συνέχεια σε συνδυασμό με ένα κράμα μετάλλου το "βομβάρδισε" με την κατάλληλη συχνότητα με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες. Παγκοσμίος το είχαν δοκιμάσει και στο παρελθόν αλλά με υπέρηχους και όχι με μικροκύματα όπως ο Π.Ζ.
> Επιτέλους ας αλλάξουμε αυτή τη νοοτροπία σε αυτή τη χώρα ώστε να πάμε μπροστά, κατηγορούμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε με αποτέλεσμα όλοι μας οι επιστήμονες να είναι στο εξωτερικό γιατί τους διώχνετε εσείς.
> Ευχαριστώ και καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχετε.



δηλαδή αυτός ο τύπος σου φαίνεται σχετικός και να ξέρει τι κάνει ? αυτές οι πλακέτες τυχαία ενωμένες, ή οτι με το καλώδιο καρέ 0.5μμ έδωσε ρεύμα σε ολο το σπίτι πρέπει να το πιστέψουμε?
Οποιος είναι λιγο σχετικός καταλαβαίνει οτι ο άνθρωπος ειναι άσχετος και πουλάει παραμύθι στους πολύ άσχετους.

----------

nick1974 (25-12-16)

----------


## aristidis540

> Καλησπέρα, διαβάζω μήνες διάφορα thread σε forum σχετικά με την εφεύρεση του Π.Ζ. και ήμουν εξ' αρχής ουδέτερος και με τις δύο πλευρές. Αλλά αφιέρωσα χρόνο να δω τις εκπομπές όπου το παρουσίασε. Δε μπορώ να σας καταλάβω γιατί δε κάνετε το ίδιο, ψύχραιμα και ωραία και να πάψετε να κατηγορείται. Πολλοί από εδώ μέσα σίγουρα έχουν αρκετές γνώσεις αλλά με τη συμπεριφορά σας δίχνετε ότι είστε κλειστόμυαλοι και εγωιστές. Ανοίξτε κι άλλο το μυαλό σας προς την επιστήμη εφόσων την υποστηρίζεται. Ο άνθρωπος δε μπορεί να είναι τρελός και να αφιέρωσε 35 χρόνια έρευνας με φασματικούς αναλυτές που μόνο εργαστήρια έχουν. Επίσης έχει πει στην εκπομπή ότι δεν έχει κρύψει τίποτα, αντιθέτος έχει πει ορισμένα ψεματάκια γιατί δε μπορεί να σας τα δώσει όλα έτοιμα για να το πιστέψετε εσείς. Ήδη το υπουργείο άμυνας το έχει κατωχυρώσει ως στρατιωτική πατέντα, δηλαδή κι αυτοί τρελοί είναι; Η διαδικασία που έκανε είναι λογική και ριζοσπαστική, με τα λεγομενα του υπολόγισε την συχνότητα συντονισμού του πυρήνα του νερού, και στη συνέχεια σε συνδυασμό με ένα κράμα μετάλλου το "βομβάρδισε" με την κατάλληλη συχνότητα με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες. Παγκοσμίος το είχαν δοκιμάσει και στο παρελθόν αλλά με υπέρηχους και όχι με μικροκύματα όπως ο Π.Ζ.
> Επιτέλους ας αλλάξουμε αυτή τη νοοτροπία σε αυτή τη χώρα ώστε να πάμε μπροστά, κατηγορούμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε με αποτέλεσμα όλοι μας οι επιστήμονες να είναι στο εξωτερικό γιατί τους διώχνετε εσείς.
> Ευχαριστώ και καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχετε.




πολύ καλό το ποστ σου φίλε......πάω να πάρω λίγο ζεστό ποπ κορν.
Eating-Popcorn-Soda.jpg

----------


## CybEng

> Καλησπέρα, ....
> Επιτέλους ας αλλάξουμε αυτή τη νοοτροπία σε αυτή τη χώρα ώστε να πάμε μπροστά, κατηγορούμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε με αποτέλεσμα όλοι μας οι επιστήμονες να είναι στο εξωτερικό γιατί τους διώχνετε εσείς.
> ...




Εγώ πρέπει να έχω διώξει τουλάχιστον καμμιά διακοσαριά "επιστήμονες" στο εξωτερικό αφού έχουν τέτοιο θράσος και θέλουν ντε και καλά "να μας σώσουν". Δεν θέλω "σωτηρία", γουστάρω εξάρτηση από τους πετρελαιάδες ( μην σας πω ότι πληρώνομαι και από αυτούς ).

Άντε και καλές γιορτές σε όλους ( και στους διωγμένους "επιστήμονες" εννοείται )    :Smile:

----------


## CybEng

> Μια πατέντα που είναι στρατιωτική.





Μήπως έχει και καμμία σχέση με την λαϊκή έκφραση "βλαξ με πατέντα" ;

----------


## Dragonborn

> παρουσία 3 άλλων ( που παρεπιπτόντως έχουν πτυχία φυσικής )



Όχι μόνο πτυχίο φυσικής αλλά και πιστοποίηση ISO 37001 !

----------

CybEng (24-12-16)

----------


## leosedf

> Κώστα (FreeEnergy), οι θερμοκρασίες που επικρατούν στο βίντεο δεν επαρκούν για την πυρόλυση του νερού. Αυτό που βλέπεις να φλέγεται είναι το λάδι. Το νερό απλώς το δια σκορπά.
> Βασίλειος.



Μετατρέπεται σε ατμό ταχύτατα και με την έκρηξη αυτή παρασέρνει και λάδια που ήδη καίγονται. Για τον ίδιο λόγο δε σβήνεις με νερό π.χ. μαγνήσιο που καίγεται η οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει τέτοιες υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Steam explosion.

----------


## leosedf

> Όχι μόνο πτυχίο φυσικής αλλά και πιστοποίηση ISO 37001 !



Α να γεια σου το έπιασες το νόημα.

----------

Dragonborn (24-12-16)

----------


## kioan

> Τι είναι η στρατιωτική πατέντα?







> Μια πατέντα που είναι στρατιωτική.



...και επιπλέον είναι μία πατέντα που προχώρησε υπό την αιγίδα του ανθρώπου-προστάτη των καινοτόμων ιδεών.

----------

Dragonborn (24-12-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κώστα (FreeEnergy), οι θερμοκρασίες που επικρατούν στο βίντεο δεν επαρκούν για την πυρόλυση του νερού. Αυτό που βλέπεις να φλέγεται είναι το λάδι. Το νερό απλώς το δια σκορπά.
> Βασίλειος.



Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση!
Θα κάνω ότι δεν ...είδα και το αντίστοιχο σχόλιο του Υπερσυντονιστή γιατι αυτός έτσι κι αλλιώς έχει πάντα δίκιο! Δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσεις τι έγραψε... Αμέσως πρέπει να απαντάς "ναι κύριε!"

----------


## leosedf

> Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση!
> Θα κάνω ότι δεν ...είδα και το αντίστοιχο σχόλιο του Υπερσυντονιστή γιατι αυτός έτσι κι αλλιώς έχει πάντα δίκιο! Δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσεις τι έγραψε... Αμέσως πρέπει να απαντάς "ναι κύριε!"



Ορίστε να ένα σωστό παιδί, τα βλέπετε ρε ανθέλληνες κλπ κλπ?


Προς το παρών διαβάζω το ποστ του SRF ξανά και ξανά και νοιώθω ηδονή  :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε Νίκο (NiVa013), μας αδικεί τε. Αυτό που λέμε εδώ είναι ότι η πρόταση του εφευρέτη έχει ερασιτεχνικό χαρακτήρα και είναι αδύνατο να υλοποιηθεί, καθώς παραβιάζει τις Βασικές Αρχές και νόμους της Φυσικής.
Έτσι, δεν μπορείς να λες ότι βρήκα "οικονομικό" τρόπο διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού, μειώνοντας την ενέργεια διάσπασής του. Κανείς και τίποτα δεν μπορεί να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου, ούτε με τα ραδιοκύματα, που επικαλείται ο εφευρέτης. Μόλις δεχτούμε την πρότασή του, αμέσως ανοίγει ο δρόμος για παραγωγή ενέργειας _από το τίποτα_. Για παράδειγμα, καταβάλουμε 1 J ενέργεια για τη διάσπαση του νερού, καίμε τα δύο αέρια και απολαμβάνουμε 11 J ενέργειας, αλλά και νερό. Επαναλαμβάνουμε τον κύκλο πολλές φορές και κάθε φορά κερδίζουμε 10 J ενέργειας. Τέτοιου είδους διεργασίες είναι απαγορευμένες στη Φυσική. Επομένως, η κουβέντα εδώ γίνεται σε επίπεδο αρχών, ωστόσο δεν μας διαφεύγουν και θέματα που άπτονται της Ηλεκτρονικής, Χημείας και Ηλεκτροχημείας.
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (24-12-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Έτσι, δεν μπορείς να λες ότι βρήκα "οικονομικό" τρόπο διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού, μειώνοντας την ενέργεια διάσπασής του. Κανείς και τίποτα δεν μπορεί να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου, ούτε με τα ραδιοκύματα, που επικαλείται ο εφευρέτης.



Εδώ παίζει με τις λέξεις, μπορεί με ραδιοκύματα ή κάποια άλλη μέθοδο να μειώσει το ενεργειακό φράγμα και να διευκολύνει/επιταχύνει την διάσπαση του μορίου αλλά δεν θα παράγει πρόσθετη ενέργεια. Βασική αρχή της κατάλυσης. 

Παράδειγμα: σε ένα θάλαμο έχουμε μείγμα υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου και ενώ από θερμοδυναμική άποψη το μείγμα πρέπει να αντιδράσει, η αντίδραση προχωρά απίστευτα αργά, ώστε το μείγμα να είναι πρακτικά σταθερό (εκτός φυσικά αν προκαλέσουμε ηλεκτρικό σπινθήρα). Αντί για υδρογόνο βάλτε μονοξείδιο του άνθρακος, μεθάνιο κλπ, ισχύουν περίπου τα ίδια.

Αν στον θάλαμο εισάγουμε κατάλληλον καταλύτη ο οποίος προσροφά τα δυο αέρια και θερμάνουμε κάτω από το σημείο αναφλέξεως, η αντίδραση επιταχύνεται και ολοκληρώνεται επάνω στην επιφάνεια του καταλύτη. Όμως η θερμότητα που λαμβάνουμε είναι ακριβώς η ίδια με αυτήν που θα έδινε η βίαιη καύση με τον σπινθήρα. 

Πάμε τώρα αντίστροφα. Χρειαζόμαστε ένα δεδομένο ποσό ενέργειας για να διασπάσουμε το μόριο ύδατος σε οξυγόνο και υδρογόνο. Η διάσπαση μπορεί να γίνει με ηλεκτρόλυση (προφανώς). Επίσης είναι εφικτή θερμικά αλλά με μεγάλη δυσκολία και σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία. Αν με κάποια μέθοδο ενεργοποιήσουμε το μόριο ώστε να διασπάται σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος, πάλι πρέπει να προσδώσουμε το ίδιο ποσό ενέργειας.

Συνοπτικά: με τα διάφορα φυσικά ή χημικά "κόλπα" που προκαλούν ενεργοποίηση του μορίου (κατάλυση) διευκολύνεται ή επιταχύνεται η αντίδραση αλλά δεν αλλάζει το ποσό ενέργειας που απαιτείται ή αποδίδεται.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Συνοπτικά: με τα διάφορα φυσικά ή χημικά "κόλπα" που προκαλούν ενεργοποίηση του μορίου (κατάλυση) διευκολύνεται ή επιταχύνεται η αντίδραση αλλά δεν αλλάζει το ποσό ενέργειας που απαιτείται ή αποδίδεται.



Σωστά αλλά "τέλος στους υδρογονάνθρακες" - "τέλος στο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα της Ελλάδος" - "με 80 λεπτά και 1 λίτρο νερό Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη" και άλλα πολλά, προφανώς δεν στέκουν ε; Ακόμη κι αν δεχτούμε την ύπαρξη καταλυτών.

----------


## SRF

> πές τα βρε Νίκο. κυρίως σε αυτόν τον τύπο παραπάνω ... τον SRF (#1341) *που επειδή έχει ένα πολύμετρο μαστεκ* όλο και όλο στο εργαστήριό του  αμέσως να βγάλει το μάτι του άλλου.........
>  ....




Έχω ΜΑΣΤΕΚ? και δεν το ξέρω?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dragonborn

> Σωστά αλλά "τέλος στους υδρογονάνθρακες" - "τέλος στο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα της Ελλάδος" - "με 80 λεπτά και 1 λίτρο νερό Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη" και άλλα πολλά, προφανώς δεν στέκουν ε; Ακόμη κι αν δεχτούμε την ύπαρξη καταλυτών.



Ακριβώς. Με την κατάλυση μπορείς ίσως να φτιάξεις μια πιο πρακτική μηχανή αλλά όχι να παράγεις ενέργεια από το πουθενά.

----------


## Spark

> Σωστά αλλά "τέλος στους υδρογονάνθρακες" - "τέλος στο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα της Ελλάδος" - "με 80 λεπτά και 1 λίτρο νερό Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη" και άλλα πολλά, προφανώς δεν στέκουν ε; Ακόμη κι αν δεχτούμε την ύπαρξη καταλυτών.



δεν ειναι ετσι, δεν θα τελειωσει η εξαρτηση απο υδρογονάνθρακες, και ο θεος να κατεβει και να μοιραζει δωρεαν ενέργεια οι ανθρωποι θα χρησιμοποιήσουν μεχρι και το τελευταιο βαρελι πετρελαιου, μεχρι και το τελευταιο κοιτασμα μεθανιου διότι αυτα τα ελέγχουν αυτοι που πωλουν ενέργεια.

τα φωτοβολταϊκα και οι ανεμογεννητριες ειναι ελευθερα; θα πεις ελεγχουν την αγορα και τους φορους, ναι μα αυτα που εφτιαξα και εχω στην ταράτσα μου ειναι διχως φορους συστήματα ελευθερης ενέργειας πραγματικά. ενταξει δεν ζεσταινουν το σπίτι αλλα εαν ειμαι καλά οπως ειμαι, καθε χρόνο τα βελτιώνω, μπορει κάποτε να αυτονομηθώ και εγω οπως ο Μιχάλης Καλογεράκης.

δεν ξερω τι εννοει ο καθενας ελευθερη ενέργεια, εγω εννοω την ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια που δεν την πληρωνω.
η καυση του νερου που θα παρουσιασω δεν ειναι ελευθερη ενέργεια διότι χρησιμοποιώ ηλεκτρισμο για να καψω το νερο, αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι
εαν τα αποτελέσματα αυτης της αντιδρασης προσφέρουν ενέργεια όχι μόνο θερμική αλλα και αλλων μορφων,
ειναι υπο δοκιμη. μαλλον δεν εχω γνωσεις και όργανα καταλληλα για να διαπιστωσω τι ειδους ενεργεια μετασχηματιζεται απο την καυση του νερου.

----------


## lepouras

> Έχω ΜΑΣΤΕΚ? και δεν το ξέρω?



αχααααααααααααααααααααααα άρα ομολογείς ότι δεν έχεις ούτε ένα μαστεκ στο εργαστήρι σου? τσ τσ τσ  και θες να λες ότι έχεις και εργαστήρι. τράβα πέτα τώρα τα HP και techtronic και υπόλοιπες αηδίες των 15 και 20 και 50Κ ευρώ που έχεις. άκου δεν έχει ούτε ένα μαστεκ.......... γιαυτό δεν θα πάμε ποτέ μπροστά....... με έκανες και βγήκα από το σκοτάδι της σκοτεινής πλευράς του φεγγαριού που χαλάρωνα.... ανθγήινε .........

----------

CybEng (25-12-16)

----------


## VaselPi

Κώστα (Dragonborn), διαφωνώ. 
1. Το "κανείς και τίποτα δεν μπορεί να μειώσει την ενέργειας διάσπασης του μορίου" ισχύει, καθότι υπό τις κανονικές συνθήκες την προσδιορίζουν ο σταθερές της Φυσικής, αλλά και η γεωμετρία του μορίου, δηλαδή οι αποστάσεις μεταξύ των 3 ατόμων. Την ενέργεια διάσπασης μπορείτε να τη μειώσετε _μόνο_ αν αλλάξετε τη γεωμετρία του μορίου, γεγονός που επιτυγχάνεται μόνο σε εξαιρετικά βίαιες καταστάσεις, από πλευράς πίεσης, μαγνητικών και ηλεκτρικών πεδίων.
2. Το παράδειγμα με το μείγμα οξυγόνου-υδρογόνου είναι ατυχές. Η  υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία δε μειώνει το ενεργειακό φράγμα της χημικής αντίδρασης, αλλά αυξάνει την κινητική ενέργεια των μορίων, αυξάνοντας έτσι το ρυθμό της χημικής αντίδρασης. Η αύξηση του ρυθμού είναι αρκετά μεγάλη στους 400 C, ενώ στους 600 C, λόγω θετικής ανάδρασης  αποκτά εκρηκτικό χαρακτήρα.
3. Η μεταβολή του ενεργειακού φράγματος θα επιφέρει και μεταβολή του ενεργειακού ισοζυγίου της χημικής αντίδρασης τελικά. Καθώς όμως οι καταλύτες το ισοζύγιο αυτό δεν το επηρεάζουν (νόμος του Hess της Φυσικοχημείας), αλλά επηρεάζουν μόνο το ρυθμό της χημικής αντίδρασης, συμπεραίνουμε έτσι ότι οι καταλύτες ενεργούν με τρόπο, που δεν επηρεάζει το ενεργειακό φράγμα της χημικής αντίδρασης. Επομένως στην ενότητα 1, είναι μάταια και η προσφυγή στους χημικούς καταλύτες.
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (25-12-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> συστήματα ελευθερης ενέργειας πραγματικά. Δεν ξερω τι εννοει ο καθενας ελευθερη ενέργεια, εγω εννοω την ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια που δεν την πληρωνω.



Για να έχουμε μια ελάχιστη βάση επικοινωνίας ας θέσουμε εδώ και τώρα έναν ορισμό για το τι εννοούμε "*ελεύθερη ενέργεια*" και ας μην είναι καν επιστημονικός. Εσύ λες: "*ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που δεν την πληρώνω*" δεν ορίζεις όμως την *διάρκεια*! Έχεις *πάντα* "*ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που δεν την πληρώνεις*"; Εγώ από την άλλη όταν λέω - γράφω "*ελεύθερη ενέργεια*" εννοώ την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που δεν την πληρώνω και την έχω *πάντα και παντού*. Μέρα και νύχτα, 24/7, 365 ημέρες τον χρόνο.
Σε τελική ανάλυση αν τα φωτοβολταϊκά μπορούσαν να παράγουν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και την νύχτα ( με το φως τον άστρων ) θα είχαμε λύσει ( σχεδόν* ) το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα μας...
Είναι ενδιαφέρον να δούμε και την άποψη των υπόλοιπων συνομιλητών στο τι είναι πραγματικά "*ελεύθερη ενέργεια*" αλλιώς δεν μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε επικοδομητικά και θα δημιουργούνται συνέχεια παρεξηγήσεις.

*Είναι και οι συννεφιές αλλά αν μπορείς να παράγεις ρεύμα από το φως των άστρων η συννεφιά θα είναι ...λαμπρή μέρα!

----------


## Spark

> Για να έχουμε μια ελάχιστη βάση επικοινωνίας ας θέσουμε εδώ και τώρα έναν ορισμό για το τι εννοούμε "*ελεύθερη ενέργεια*" και ας μην είναι καν επιστημονικός. Εσύ λες: "*ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που δεν την πληρώνω*" δεν ορίζεις όμως την *διάρκεια*! Έχεις *πάντα* "*ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που δεν την πληρώνεις*"; .....



απάντησε εσυ, ειναι δυνατόν να έχεις πάντα ηλεκτρικη ενέργεια που δεν θα την πληρωνεις; δηλαδή για όσο ζεις;

η μεταβλητη του χρόνου ειναι ασαφης διότι κανεις δεν ξερει εαν αυριο θα γινει ενας σεισμος πχ 8 ριχτερ και θα τα ισοπεδώσει όλα ή
εαν ενας αστεροειδής χτυπήσει το μέρος που ζω ή εαν αλλη αιτία φέρει καταστροφή,, τότε τι θα με ενδιαφέρει η διάρκεια εαν δεν ζω;

νομιζω πως η διαρκεια ενδιαφέρει αυτους που κανουν μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια, δεν θα πρεπει να βαλουμε την μεταβλητη του χρονου στον 
ορισμό ελευθερης ενέργειας λεω...





> Είναι ενδιαφέρον να δούμε και την άποψη των υπόλοιπων συνομιλητών στο τι είναι πραγματικά "*ελεύθερη ενέργεια*" αλλιώς δεν μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε επικοδομητικά και θα δημιουργούνται συνέχεια παρεξηγήσεις.



να πουνε κι αλλοι

----------


## FreeEnergy

> απάντησε εσυ, ειναι δυνατόν να έχεις πάντα ηλεκτρικη ενέργεια που δεν θα την πληρωνεις; δηλαδή για όσο ζεις;
> 
> η μεταβλητη του χρόνου ειναι ασαφης διότι κανεις δεν ξερει εαν αυριο θα γινει ενας σεισμος πχ 8 ριχτερ και θα τα ισοπεδώσει όλα ή
> εαν ενας αστεροειδής χτυπήσει το μέρος που ζω ή εαν αλλη αιτία φέρει καταστροφή,, τότε τι θα με ενδιαφέρει η διάρκεια εαν δεν ζω;
> 
> νομιζω πως η διαρκεια ενδιαφέρει αυτους που κανουν μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια, δεν θα πρεπει να βαλουμε την μεταβλητη του χρονου στον 
> ορισμό ελευθερης ενέργειας λεω...



Η διάρκεια είναι σημαντική. Αλλιώς δεν είναι "ελεύθερη ενέργεια". Δεσμεύεται από το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορείς να την έχεις πάντα... Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με σεισμούς ή γενικότερα καταστροφές! Γιατί το πάς στα άκρα; Μπορείς με την δικιά σου έννοια της "ελεύθερης ενέργειας" να έχεις ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα τη νύχτα;

----------


## picdev

Επειδή βλέπω κάθε μέρα  ένα κτήριο 300 τετραγωνικά που έχει  κεντρική θέρμανση από κλιματισμό και "δωρεάν" ενέργεια με το πρόγραμμα ΝΕΤ μιτερινγκ αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να δώσεις 30.000ε για φωτοβολταϊκά και ανεμογεννήτρια . Η ανεμογεννήτρια με 1000€ όντως κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά ειδικά το χειμωνα. Η κιλοβατώρες περισσεύουν και ο κλιματισμός δεν σταματάει .
Οπότε όλα είναι δυνατά αρκεί να έχεις λεφτά όλα τα άλλα είναι παπαριές.
Σας βλέπω με τα μοτερακια και τις παπαριές και τα λαμπάκια. Με πορδες δεν βάφεις αυγά 

Στάλθηκε από το wt88047 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

kioan (25-12-16), 

mikemtb (25-12-16)

----------


## NiVa013

> πολύ καλό!
> Αγαπητέ υπάρχει κι η επιστήμη της...φιλολογίας που θα σε άφηνε στην ιδια τάξη με τέτοια ορθογραφία.
> Επίσης, κατά λάθος, πόσταρες σε λάθος θέμα, εδώ ταιριάζει το ποστ σου.
> Καλά Χριστούγεννα.



Συγνώμη για την ορθογραφία αλλά αυτό μου συμβαίνει όταν γράφω σε υπολογιστή

----------


## NiVa013

Εντάξει παιδιά, να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την αφέλεια μου και ότι είναι θα φανεί στο μέλλον. Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω και ούτε να πορωθώ με την πατέντα κάποιου. Καλά Χριστούγεννα σας εύχομαι.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Επειδή βλέπω κάθε μέρα  ένα κτήριο 300 τετραγωνικά που έχει  κεντρική θέρμανση από κλιματισμό και "δωρεάν" ενέργεια με το πρόγραμμα ΝΕΤ μιτερινγκ αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να δώσεις 30.000ε για φωτοβολταϊκά και ανεμογεννήτρια . Η ανεμογεννήτρια με 1000€ όντως κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά ειδικά το χειμωνα. Η κιλοβατώρες περισσεύουν και ο κλιματισμός δεν σταματάει .
> Οπότε όλα είναι δυνατά αρκεί να έχεις λεφτά όλα τα άλλα είναι παπαριές.
> Σας βλέπω με τα μοτερακια και τις παπαριές και τα λαμπάκια. Με πορδες δεν βάφεις αυγά 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το wt88047 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε σε πόσο χρόνο θα αποσβέσεις τα φωτοβολταϊκά όταν είναι τόσο ακριβά! Το να μου πεις "είναι ένα εφάπαξ κόστος" δεν λέει και πολλά γιατί αν για να τα αποσβέσω χρειάζεται 30 χρόνια και έχουν διάρκεια ζωής τα 20 τότε την πάτησα για τα καλά... Η τρέχουσα τιμή της kWh από την ΔΕΗ είναι εδώ*-1-*. Μια αντιπροσωπευτική μέση τιμή είναι 0,1 ευρώ η kWh και σύμφωνα με την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ*-2-* η μέση ελληνική οικογένεια καταναλώνει περίπου 3750 kWh τον χρόνο. Επειδή βλέπω και διαβάζω ...διάφορες τιμές για φωτοβολταϊκά υπάρχει κάποιος να μου πει πόσο θα κοστίσει το πακέτο ολόκληρο για να "καλύψω" αυτά τα 3750 kWh; Να κάνουμε τις πράξεις και να δούμε τελικά πόσο ...ελεύθερη είναι αυτή η ενέργεια! Μπορεί να πληρώνεται ο εξοπλισμός εφάπαξ ( αν και για να τα βάλει ιδιώτης σίγουρα θέλει δάνειο, άρα ...μηνιαία καταβολή ) αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα τι γίνεται;
*
-1- πατήστε για το σύνδεσμο είναι ...μακαρόνι.
-2- αρχείο εδώ.*

----------


## VaselPi

Κώστα (Dragonborn), η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποίησα στο προηγούμενο ποστ (#1386), ήταν, ας πούμε, της εφικτής σήμερα Πειραματικής Φυσικής. Η κουβέντα όμως μπορεί να γίνει και σε υψηλότερο επίπεδο, δηλαδή το θεωρητικό, που νομίζω αυτό είχατε κατά νου. Εκεί τα πράγματα αλλάζουν λίγο. Δεν πειράζει να το δούμε και αυτό.  Έτσι, έστω ότι καταφέρατε να συναρμολογήσετε μια πειραματική διάταξη εξαιρετικών αντοχών, "Μπόμπα", στο εσωτερικό της οποίας δημιουργούνται πιέσεις τρισεκατομμυρίων  bar, ηλεκτρικά πεδία τρισεκατομμυρίων V/m κ.ο.κ. Έστω.
Θεωρητικά, υπό τις συνθήκες αυτές η ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού μπορεί να μειωθεί. Για παράδειγμα, από 5,2 προς 5,0 eV, ανά μόριο. Αλλά μόλις στην "Μπόμπα" συμβεί αυτό, υπό τις συνθήκες αυτές θα μειωθεί και η εκλειώμενη ενέργεια ένωσης του μορίου, και αυτή, από 5,2 προς 5,0 eV. Έτσι, υπό εξαιρετικά βίαιες καταστάσεις οι δύο ενέργειες μπορούν να μεταβληθούν, αλλά η Φύση με μεγάλη σχολαστικότητα φροντίζει η διαφορά τους να είναι μηδέν:
_Ε_διασπ _- Ε_ενωσ = 0,

και όταν λέμε μηδέν, εννοούμε μηδέν αυστηρό! Επομένως, σε επίπεδο θεωρητικό, αυτό που _είναι αδύνατο_ να μεταβληθεί, είναι το _μηδέν_  της διαφοράς των δύο ενεργειών. 
Θα θυμάστε, ότι στην πρώτη ομιλία του Π.Ζ. στην ΕΕΦ ισχυρίστηκε, ότι με τα ραδιοκύματα κατάφερε να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου από 5,2 προς 10-8 eV!!! Τι στιγμή εκείνη, οι ενστάσεις έπρεπε να είχαν πέσει "βροχή". Ωστόσο δεν έπεσαν, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα άλλης συζήτησης.
Είναι λάθος να θεωρείτε τον Π.Ζ. ανόητο. Δεν είναι. Το πρόβλημα της _παραβίασης του μηδενός_ το έβλεπε, αλλά ξέφυγε, επικαλούμενος την ενεργειακή πυκνότητα κάποιου μετάλλου. Στο σημείο αυτό, κάποιος από την αίθουσα έπρεπε να τον ρωτήσει: και τότε τη ρόλο παίζουν τα ραδιοκύματα; Αλλά ούτε και αυτή η ερώτηση δεν είχε γίνει. Πάντως, στην ομιλία εκείνη την καλύτερη παρέμβαση είχε κάνει ο πιτσιρικάς, ο πρώτος. Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους! 
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (25-12-16)

----------


## genesis

Offtopic παρένθεση...
 - Ένα μικρό (<5kWp), διασυνδεδεμένο Φ/Β σύστημα στο πρόγραμμα Net-metering αποσβένεται σε 7 - 10 χρόνια. Η σύμβαση διαρκεί 25 χρόνια. Ανεμογεννήτριες δεν μπαίνουν στο πρόγραμμα Net-metering.
 - Τα Φ/Β διατηρούν πάνω από το 80% της ονομαστικής τους ισχύος για τουλάχιστον 25 χρόνια. Η διάρκεια ζωής τους ξεπερνά τα 30 χρόνια. Οι αριθμοί αυτοί έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί στην πράξη.

----------

nestoras (25-12-16)

----------


## picdev

> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε σε πόσο χρόνο θα αποσβέσεις τα φωτοβολταϊκά όταν είναι τόσο ακριβά! Το να μου πεις "είναι ένα εφάπαξ κόστος" δεν λέει και πολλά γιατί αν για να τα αποσβέσω χρειάζεται 30 χρόνια και έχουν διάρκεια ζωής τα 20 τότε την πάτησα για τα καλά... Η τρέχουσα τιμή της kWh από την ΔΕΗ είναι εδώ*-1-*. Μια αντιπροσωπευτική μέση τιμή είναι 0,1 ευρώ η kWh και σύμφωνα με την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ*-2-* η μέση ελληνική οικογένεια καταναλώνει περίπου 3750 kWh τον χρόνο. Επειδή βλέπω και διαβάζω ...διάφορες τιμές για φωτοβολταϊκά υπάρχει κάποιος να μου πει πόσο θα κοστίσει το πακέτο ολόκληρο για να "καλύψω" αυτά τα 3750 kWh; Να κάνουμε τις πράξεις και να δούμε τελικά πόσο ...ελεύθερη είναι αυτή η ενέργεια! Μπορεί να πληρώνεται ο εξοπλισμός εφάπαξ ( αν και για να τα βάλει ιδιώτης σίγουρα θέλει δάνειο, άρα ...μηνιαία καταβολή ) αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα τι γίνεται;
> *
> -1- πατήστε για το σύνδεσμο είναι ...μακαρόνι.
> -2- αρχείο εδώ.*



Όταν ο λογαριασμός του ρεύματος, μόνο για το ρεύμα είναι 1000-2000€ κανείς απόσβεση σε 3 χρόνια το πολύ.
Όσο για το κόστος ακριβώς θα σας πω από βδομάδα . Γιατί μπορεί να είναι και πιο λίγο από 30. 

Στάλθηκε από το wt88047 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

> Offtopic παρένθεση...
>  - Ένα μικρό (<5kWp), διασυνδεδεμένο Φ/Β σύστημα στο πρόγραμμα Net-metering αποσβένεται σε 7 - 10 χρόνια. Η σύμβαση διαρκεί 25 χρόνια. Ανεμογεννήτριες δεν μπαίνουν στο πρόγραμμα Net-metering.
>  - Τα Φ/Β διατηρούν πάνω από το 80% της ονομαστικής τους ισχύος για τουλάχιστον 25 χρόνια. Η διάρκεια ζωής τους ξεπερνά τα 30 χρόνια. Οι αριθμοί αυτοί έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί στην πράξη.



Κανονικά μπαίνουν ανεμογεννήτριες και ότι άλλο θες , έχει αλλάξει η σύμβαση 

Στάλθηκε από το wt88047 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## genesis

Όλο το νομικό πλαίσιο για το Net metering εδώ.
Δεν προβλέπονται πουθενά ανεμογεννήτριες.
Το κόστος για ένα καλής ποιότητας διασυνδεδεμένο Φ/Β σύστημα της τάξης των 5kWp είναι γύρω στα 7000 ευρώ.
Παίζουν όμως πολλά ρόλο όπως η ποιότητα του εξοπλισμού, αν είναι μονοφασικό ή τριφασικό, αν διαθέτει ή όχι αντικεραυνική προστασία, η δυσκολία και οι ιδιαιτερότητες εγκατάστασης, κλπ. Η τιμή μπορεί να μεταβληθεί και προς τα πάνω και προς τα κάτω.
Ένα μεγαλύτερο σύστημα θα είναι φθηνότερο σε eur/kWp.
Υπολογίστε μέση απόδοση ~1450kWh / kWp / έτος (γεωγ. πλάτος Αττικής).
Η απόσβεση κάτω από 5 έτη είναι πολύ αισιόδοξο σενάριο. Θα ισχύσει ενδεχομένως για μεγάλα συστήματα άνω των 15 - 20kWp και σχετικά μικρό αρχικό κόστος (μέτριος εξοπλισμός).

----------

nestoras (25-12-16)

----------


## picdev

http://www.econews.gr/2016/04/07/mik...tering-129561/

Στάλθηκε από το wt88047 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα ας μην βγούμε εκτός θέματος ΠΑΛΙ.

----------


## nick1974

> Τι είναι η στρατιωτική πατέντα?



Πατεντα γραμμενη σε λαδοσκατι χαρτι

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

CybEng (26-12-16), 

Dragonborn (25-12-16)

----------


## VaselPi

Θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω εδώ, πως και γιατί προέκυψε ο μεγάλος αριθμός "οπαδών" του Π.Ζ, όπως επίσης, πως και γιατί, στην παγίδα του _συντονισμού_ των μορίων έπεσαν δύο σύνολα Φυσικών στις δύο διαλέξεις, αλλά και δύο πρώην Διευθυντές του ΕΚΕΦΕ "Δημόκριτος". 
Καταρχάς, ο συντονισμός των μορίων δεν υπόκειται σε κάποια απαγορευτική Αρχή, επομένως είναι δυνατός! Τότε πού είναι το πρόβλημα;

Στην εικόνα του φαινομένου και στους αριθμούς!

*1.* Ας δούμε πρώτα την εικόνα. Φανταστείτε μία παιδική χαρά με κούνιες, όπου ένας μεγαλόσωμος μπαμπάς κάνει "κούνια-μπέλα" στην κορούλα του. Έστω ότι κάποια στιγμή το κοριτσάκι προτείνει στον μπαμπά να αλλάξουν ρόλους. Στην κούνια κάθεται ο μπαμπάς, ενώ το κοριτσάκι τον θέτει σε ταλάντωση, σπρώχνοντας την πλάτη _ρυθμικά_ με συχνότητα της κούνιας. Καθώς η ποιότητα του ταλαντωτή είναι μεγάλη, το πλάτος ταλάντωσης της κούνιας θα αυξάνει συνεχώς, έως ότου κάποια στιγμή οι ιμάντες της κούνιας σπάσουν, λόγω μεγάλου βάρους του μπαμπά. Αυτήν την εικόνα είχε (έχει) κατά νου ο Π.Ζ, η οποία φαίνεται ρεαλιστική και επομένως εφικτή. Προτρέχοντας θα πω, ότι για τα μόρια του νερού η εικόνα αυτή είναι εσφαλμένη.

*2.* Για να δημιουργήσουμε τη σωστή εικόνα ταλάντωσης των μορίων, πρέπει να φανταστούμε μία κατάσταση όπου το κοριτσάκι σπρώχνει  τον μπαμπά _μόνο μία φορά_ και αμέσως τον εγκαταλείπει, πηγαίνοντας να παίξει με τα άλλα παιδάκια. Τώρα, η κούνια με τον μπαμπά θα τεθεί σε ταλάντωση, αλλά μικρού πλάτους και αποσβενόμενη, με σταθερά χρόνου, ας πούμε, 2 λεπτών. Επομένως, σε 10 λεπτά οι μικρές  ταλάντωσεις της κούνιας θα σταματήσουν. Έστω ότι το κοριτσάκι επανέρχεται, αλλά 100 λεπτά μετά! Η εικόνα που περιγράψαμε προηγουμένως θα επαναληφθεί. 
Για να σχηματίσουμε τη σωστή εικόνα ταλάντωσης των μορίων, πρέπει να φανταστούμε ρυθμική "όχληση" της κούνιας κάθε 100 λεπτά, της οποίας η "διεργεμένη" κατάσταση διαρκεί μόνο 10 λεπτά. Υπό τις συνθήκες αυτές, είναι αδύνατο να εκδηλωθεί ο συντονισμός στις ταλάντωσης της κούνιας, διότι για να εκδηλωθεί, το επόμενο "σπρώξιμο" της μικρής πρέπει να γίνει πριν αποσβέσουν οι ταλαντώσεις του προηγούμενου.  Κάπως έτσι διεγείρονται και τα μόρια του νερού, όταν τα "χτυπάνε" τα ραδιοκύματα που πάλλονται στην ίδιοσυχνότητα του μορίου, ωστόσο ο λόγος των χρόνων εδώ δεν είναι 10, αλλά περίπου 1012 !!! Θέλετε απόδειξη;

*3.* Έστω ότι μία πλευρά ενός κύβου από νερό, 1 cm3, που περιέχει περίπου 1019 μόρια, ακτινοβολείται με ραδιοκύματα που πάλλονται στην ιδιοσυχνότητα των 115,5 THz. Καθώς η σταθερά του  Planck είναι 4,1357x10-15 (eVs), ο ενέργειες αυτών των ραδιοκυμάτων είναι _E=hf=_0,48 eV. Θυμίζω, ότι η ενέργεια διάσπασης του δεσμού Η-ΟΗ είναι 5,1 eV, δηλαδή είναι 11 φορές μεγαλύτερη των ραδιοκυμάτων. Παρά τη μεγάλη σημασία αυτής της παρατήρησης, θα την αγνοήσουμε, προκειμένου να επικεντρωθούμε στις ταλαντώσεις του μορίου. 
Έστω τώρα ότι η ροή ενέργειας των ραδιοκυμάτων των 115,5  THz είναι 1 W/cm2, δηλαδή είναι 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που δεχόμαστε από τον Ήλιο. Καθώς σε ένα eV αντιστοιχούν 1,6x10-19 J, στη ροή 1 W/cm2 αντιστοιχούν περίπου 1019 (eV/scm2) η 1 eV ανά μόριο, κάθε δευτερόλεπτο. Επομένως, εδώ το κάθε μόριο "χτυπάται" κάθε μισό δευτερόλεπτο. Εδώ είναι κρίσιμο να σημειώσουμε, ότι η διεγερμένη κατάσταση του μορίου του νερού είναι μόλις 0,74 ps (_Nature_,* 402*, 507-509, 1999), δηλαδή είναι περίπου 10-12 s! Από τη σύγκριση αυτών των δύο χρόνων, προκύπτει ο λόγος 1012. Τηρουμένου των αναλογιών, στην παιδική χαρά, το κοριτσάκι επανέρχεται και ωθεί την πλάτη του  μπαμπά κάθε 1012 _δεκάλεπτα_! 

*4.* Συμπεραίνουμε έτσι, ότι για να εκδηλωθεί ο συντονισμός των μορίων του νερού, το μόριο, προκειμένου να διασπαστεί, πρέπει να απορροφήσει 11 "ραδιοφωτόνια" των 0,48 eV  σε χρόνο 0,74 ps! Οι σχετικοί υπολογισμοί (post #1189) οδηγούν σε ροές ενέργειας που είναι _πάνω_ από 1012 φορές υψηλότερες από αυτή στην επιφάνεια του Ηλίου!!! Συνεπώς, σε ροές ενέργειας των ραδιοκυμάτων των 115,5 THz, της τάξης 0,1-1000 W/cm2, ο συντονισμός των μορίων του νερού είναι πρακτικά ανύπαρκτος.
Βασίλειος.

----------

alefgr (29-12-16), 

CybEng (29-12-16), 

kioan (27-12-16), 

Lord Vek (27-12-16), 

manolena (27-12-16), 

nestoras (27-12-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

Η μεγάλη εφεύρεση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου παρουσιάζεται στο αμερικανικό δίκτυο PBS:

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...ikaniko-diktio

Καλή Χρονιά!

----------


## leosedf

Θα του τα φάει του Γερμανού. χαχαχαχα
Άρα λοιπόν ο θείος Πέτρος ενώ θέλει να σώσει την Ελλάδα τη δίνει σε ξένους? Πρώτο πράμα λέμε. Άρα είναι ανθέλληνας.
Ντάξει στο κανάλι είναι ηλίθιοι. Ο Δανός τα λέει όμως μια χαρά.

----------


## leosedf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ThynIoCpZ8&t=0s   Αυτό το έχουμε δει?

----------


## Thansavv

Δεν το γλιτώνουμε το μνημόνιο...

----------


## Thansavv

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ThynIoCpZ8&t=0s   Αυτό το έχουμε δει?



Φυσικά! Και τα επιχειρήματα του Ο.Ι. είναι για τον λούτσο **(Και του Π.Μ.) .

----------


## george Mp

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ThynIoCpZ8&t=0s   Αυτό το έχουμε δει?



Ενα σχολιο απο κατω  - Οτι πεις. Επιστημονικοτητα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν υπαρχει σε αυτα οποτε παω να φαω ενα κβαντικο γαλακτομπουρεκο στα 200 τεραχερτζ σε πιατο αντιυλης χαμηλου γλυκαναιμικου δεικτη και αφηνω τους τρελους στην τρελα τουςο»Ώ...       :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

Έλπιζα ότι θα αποφύγουμε το ρεζιλίκι στο εξωτερικό. Δυστυχώς, δεν το αποφύγαμε.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Fire Doger

Έχουν τίποτα αξιόλογο γραμμένο στα Αγγλικά σχετικά με την εφεύρεση?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Έχουν τίποτα αξιόλογο γραμμένο στα Αγγλικά σχετικά με την εφεύρεση?



Εξαρτάτε πως ορίζεις το: αξιόλογο  :Smile: 
Υπάρχει αυτό από το PBS http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...ikaniko-diktio
Δες το όλο και πες μου μετά που είναι το αξιόλογο... Μήπως στο τέλος που ο ειδικός λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομά του;

----------


## Fire Doger

> Εξαρτάτε πως ορίζεις το: αξιόλογο 
> Υπάρχει αυτό από το PBS http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...ikaniko-diktio
> Δες το όλο και πες μου μετά που είναι το αξιόλογο... Μήπως στο τέλος που ο ειδικός λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομά του;



Αξιόλογο εννοώ να περιέχει όλες τις @@ μαζεμένες  :Lol: 
Ναι το είδα αυτό αλλά δεν λέει πολλά

----------


## FreeEnergy

:Lol:  Έσβησαν από την εκπομπή το κομμάτι που αναφερόταν στην ...εφεύρεση ( όχι δικά μου λόγια )!!!  :Lol: 
 
ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ!
ΣΚΟΤΕΙΝΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΣΚΟΤΑΔΙ!
ΜΥΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ...ΣΙΑ  :Smile: 

ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΛΟΓΑ ΝΑ ΣΒΗΣΕΙ!


Τελικά έκανε πατάτα ολκής το PBS για αυτό και προσπαθούν να μαζέψουν τα ...αμάζευτα. Το βίντεο το έχω κρατήσει όμως ( όπως υπάρχει και στο link του zougla.gr ). Το PBS ...προσπαθεί να το ξεχάσει!  :Tongue2:

----------


## SRF

> Εξαρτάτε πως ορίζεις το: αξιόλογο 
> Υπάρχει αυτό από το PBS http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...ikaniko-diktio
> Δες το όλο και πες μου μετά που είναι το αξιόλογο... Μήπως στο τέλος που ο ειδικός λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομά του;



Το πιό ενδιαφέρον θα είναι να μας πει όποιος θέλει τι "περίεργο" παρατηρεί μεταξύ 2' 33" και εως 2' 45" στο ΟΛΟ "σκηνικό" !

----------


## Fire Doger

> Το πιό ενδιαφέρον θα είναι να μας πει όποιος θέλει τι "περίεργο" παρατηρεί μεταξύ 2' 33" και εως 2' 45" στο ΟΛΟ "σκηνικό" !



xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax
Πωωωωω πως το είδες???

Όταν βάζει την μπρίζα και ανάβουν τα φώτα το βολτόμετρο δείχνει 0V :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

SRF (28-12-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

0 - cut - 220 - cut - 0
"...και σου είπα Bernard μην παίζεις με το όργανο μέτρησης"
 :hahahha:

----------

SRF (28-12-16)

----------


## leosedf

Ναι κι εγώ το είδα μόλις το είπε ο SRF.  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

SRF (28-12-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Το ότι ο άλλος έριξε νερό πάνω στις πλακέτες δεν το είδε κανείς βρε παιδιά; Στο 2:17  :Brick wall:

----------


## Fire Doger

> Το ότι ο άλλος έριξε νερό πάνω στις πλακέτες δεν το είδε κανείς βρε παιδιά; Στο 2:17



Ε σιγά μωρέ τι θα πάθουν? Έγινε υδρογόνο μόλις έπεσε... :Lol:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Είναι επίσημο:
*
NOTE: The story about a Greek inventor and clean energy has been removed  temporarily while it is being further reviewed by our staff.
*
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/episode/...e-dec-27-2016/
Για πείτε μου τώρα βρε παιδιά πως στο καλό το προβάλανε; Λέτε να ήταν ...πληρωμένη καταχώρηση και όταν είδαν το κράξιμο που έπεσε είπαν να το αποσύρουν και να γυρίσουν πίσω τα λεφτά;

----------


## leosedf

Κάτω στα σχόλια να δείτε που τους πήραν από τα μούτρα.

----------


## george Mp

Και το καλωδιο αν προσεξτε που εχει τραβηξει απο το πινακα πρεπει να ειναι 3χ1,5 και μ'αυτο και καλα δινει ρευμα σε ολο το σπιτι και μας δειχνει οτι μαγειρευει.

----------

nick1974 (29-12-16)

----------


## manolena

Απορώ πραγματικά πως ο λαοπλάνος αγύρτης μπορεί και μπαρουφιάζει τόσους μονοκύτταρους εγκεφάλους και κάθονται και τον πιστεύουν... Τα ζώα. Το βιομηχανικό βολτόμετρο τον μάρανε... Σιχτίρ χριστουγεννιάτικα με τον ηλίθιο...

Εν τω μεταξύ, το τι γίνεται απο κάτω στα σχόλια και το τι ξύλο πέφτει, δεν περιγράφεται...

----------


## nick1974

> Ενα σχολιο απο κατω  - Οτι πεις. Επιστημονικοτητα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν υπαρχει σε αυτα οποτε παω να φαω ενα κβαντικο γαλακτομπουρεκο στα 200 τεραχερτζ σε πιατο αντιυλης χαμηλου γλυκαναιμικου δεικτη και αφηνω τους τρελους στην τρελα τουςο»Ώ...



Δικο μου... 
Μετα τα υψισυχνα σωληνακια του μεγαλοεφευρετη υπερεπιστημονα θελουμε και κανα κβαντικο γαλακτομπουρεκο για να πανε οι κοτσανες κατω

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Και το καλωδιο αν προσεξτε που εχει τραβηξει απο το πινακα πρεπει να ειναι 3χ1,5 και μ'αυτο και καλα δινει ρευμα σε ολο το σπιτι και μας δειχνει οτι μαγειρευει.



Ναι αυτο ηταν το μονο προβλημα, ενω ολο το υπολοιπο σκηνικο ειναι στημενο για οσκαρ... 
btw μ αυτη τη φατσα αν επαιζε μπαγλαμαδακι θα χε περισοτερη επιτυχια (αν και μαλλον κι εκει θα χωνε τιποτα υψισυχνα σωληνακια, νερα και αλουμινοταινιες)  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

το βολτόμετρο δείχνει 0 στα μακρινά πλάνα και στα κοντινά 240   :Lol:

----------


## NiVa013

Τα σχόλια δικά σας....
https://ellaniapili.blogspot.gr/2016....html?spref=fb

----------


## Dragonborn

Επιτέλους, έφτασε η στιγμή της αναγνώρισης και της δόξας του μεγάλου οραματιστή!

Ζήτω η Ένωση Ελλήνων Φθισικών! 
Ζήτω!

Ζήτω ο Παναγιώτης Ζωγράφος!
Ζήτω!

Ζήτωσαν η ζούγκλα και ο Ταρζάν!
Ζήτω!

----------

nestoras (29-12-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τα σχόλια δικά σας....
> https://ellaniapili.blogspot.gr/2016....html?spref=fb




To PBS κατέβασε το βίντεο σε λιγότερο από 2 ώρες. Τα σχόλια μου έχουν να κάνουν με ...σχολιασμό άλλων!


Σχόλιο - 1 - 
( από τον αγαπητό George Pap που μας ...αγαπάει  :Smile:  )

 

Έχει και 3 George και NiVa013... Δυστυχώς... 3. Κατάλαβαν τι λάθος έκαναν με το να το δείξουν. Απάντηση του Miles O'Brien*-1-* δημιοσιογράφου του PBS ειδικού σε θέματα επιστήμης:



Φυσικά υπάρχει όλη η παραφιλολογία γύρω από τις ...σκοτεινές δυνάμεις που θέλουν να το κρύψουν όλο αυτό! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι είσαι γραμμένος στην ομάδα υποστήριξης του ...εφευρέτη στο facebook ( εγώ είμαι! ). Το τι ...μπούρδα θα διαβάσεις εκεί μέσα δεν λέγεται. Από εκεί μας έρχεται και ο συμπαθής George Pap. Γράφτηκαν ένα σωρό για το ...κατέβασμα. Όλα φυσικά γαρνιρισμένα με μπόλικη πατριδογνωσία - Έλληνες εναντίων όλων - κακοί Αμερικανοί. Για το πόσο κακοί είναι μερικοί Αμερικανοί που σχολίασαν αρνητικά το βίντεο του PBS ( έτσι βασικά το έκοψε και το κανάλι. Έπεσε ΠΟΛΥ κράξιμο! ) δες κι αυτό το κομμάτι ...απείρου κάλους:



Ο κύριος που προσπαθεί να μειώσει την αξία των αντίθετων σχολίων ( και το μέγεθος τους φυσικά! ) ξεχνά σκόπιμα ότι γράφει σε σχόλιο του facebook και ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν ήταν σχόλια επιστημόνων αλλά σχόλια ..."τυπου φέισμουκ" δηλαδή ίδια με τα ...δικά του ( πώς είπατε; Μα... τα δικά σας τι είναι;  ). Του την πέφτει κάποιος άλλος και απαντά απολογούμενος ότι δεν μιλούσε για τους ...παρόντες!  :hahahha: 
*
-1- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miles_...n_(journalist)*

----------

nestoras (29-12-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Να και η επίσημη ανακοίνωση του PBS: http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/regar...eek-invention/
Παρεπιπτόντως να προσθέσω κάτι που λένε ξανά και ξανά "δεν είναι αεικίνητο". Αν ρωτήσεις πόση ενέργεια χρειάζεται η συσκευή για να λειτουργήσει θα σε πουν κακό - ανθέλληνα - κατάσκοπο αλλά τελικά απάντησε και ο ίδιος ο ..εφευρέτης δυο τρείς φορές και η "επιστημονική ομάδα ΠΖ" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ): *350mW ( Τριακόσια και 50 ΜΙΛΙΒΑΤ! )* Θα δεις και θα ακούσεις τον ...εφευρέτη να λέει δεξιά κι αριστερά ότι η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή παράγει *800W* *( Οχτακόσια ΒΑΤ )*!
Όχι φυσικά δεν είναι* αεικίνητο!* Είναι:*

**κβαντικο γαλακτομπουρεκο στα 200 τεραχερτζ σε πιατο αντιυλης χαμηλου γλυκαναιμικου δεικτη-1-


**-1- Να είσαι καλά nick1974  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post794401*

----------


## NiVa013

Άντε ας πούμε ότι αυτή η "πατέντα" είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό. Τί έχετε να πείτε για το "Δευκαλίων"; Η έχετε την ίδια απάντηση και γι' αυτό;

----------


## 744

Χμμ, τα ξένα σκοτεινά κέντρα τον εξαγόρασαν και τον έθαψαν ώστε οι 7 αδερφάδες να συνεχίσουν να πλουτίζουν ελέγχοντας και πουλώντας πετρέλαιο και αέριο. Και κανείς άλλος να μην σηκώσει κεφάλι στην παραγωγή ενέργειας, ε?

----------


## nestoras

> Άντε ας πούμε ότι αυτή η "πατέντα" είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό. Τί έχετε να πείτε για το "Δευκαλίων"; Η έχετε την ίδια απάντηση και γι' αυτό;



Μην περιμένεις να πάρεις απάντηση για τον "Δευκαλίωνα". Δεν υπάρχουν κάπου σχέδια και αρχή λειτουργίας της συσκευής. Υποτίθεται ότι ο εφευρέτης τα κράτησε μυστικά. Όσο για το εργοστάσιο στην Ξάνθη μπορώ να σου επιβεβαιώσω ότι δεν έγινε ποτέ!  :Smile: 

Μη νομίζεις ότι απαντάμε ότι να'ναι χωρίς να βλέπουμε τα στοιχεία και τα δεδομένα.

Οι Αμερικάνοι πάντως τον πήραν χαμπάρι αμέσως τον Π.Ζ. και αναρωτιέμαι ποια θα είναι η επόμενη κίνηση ή δικαιολογία...

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Άντε ας πούμε ότι αυτή η "πατέντα" είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό. Τί έχετε να πείτε για το "Δευκαλίων"; Η έχετε την ίδια απάντηση και γι' αυτό;




...Χάθηκε πολύ γρήγορα για να μπορούμε να πούμε οτιδήποτε. Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει και τίποτα να δουμε / διαβάσουμε...

----------


## SRF

> Άντε ας πούμε ότι αυτή η "πατέντα" είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό. Τί έχετε να πείτε για το "Δευκαλίων"; Η έχετε την ίδια απάντηση και γι' αυτό;



Εμεις? Όχι! Έχει (ε)αυτοαπαντηθεί ! 
http://defkalion-energy.com/ 

http://thesecretrealtruth.blogspot.c...-post_220.html

----------


## genesis

> Οι Αμερικάνοι πάντως τον πήραν χαμπάρι αμέσως τον Π.Ζ....



Ρε παιδιά, πολύ με απογοητεύει το γεγονός ότι εμείς (κατά πλειοψηφία) ακόμη δεν τον έχουμε πάρει χαμπάρι...

----------


## NiVa013

> ...Χάθηκε πολύ γρήγορα για να μπορούμε να πούμε οτιδήποτε. Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει και τίποτα να δουμε / διαβάσουμε...




Το μόνο που γνωρίζω είναι ότι τους πήραν στον Καναδά και πως μια χρήση που ήθελαν να κάνουν ήταν για τους δορυφόρους. Οπότε λίγο δύσκολο να ακούσεις κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## leosedf

Ωραία, βρες κάποια στοιχεία της εταιρίας η των ανθρώπων που είναι εκεί η έστω κομμάτια της τεχνολογίας τους που χρησιμοποιείται και τα λέμε. Και μην ακούσω πάλι στρατιωτικές μπούρδες, γιατί για δορυφόρους μπορείς να βρεις στοιχεία.
Έστω κάποιον που να έχει πετύχει "ψυχρή σύντηξη"
Όσο για τη NASA που λέει και στο σαβουροblog οι δορυφόροι και τα οχήματα που κινούνται εντός ηλιακού συστήματος έχουν όλοι ηλιακά πάνελ, για πιο βαθιά χρησιμοποιούν γεννήτριες ραδιοισοτόπων επίσης και σε πιο ειδικές εφαρμογές (curiosity). Περίμεναν τους γύφτους δλδ για να ανακαλύψουν deep space travel?

----------


## leosedf

Χμ και απ' ότι βλέπω δε χρειάζεται να ψάξεις και πολύ, ορίστε τι λένε και οι ξένοι http://news.newenergytimes.net/2016/...f-rossi-e-cat/

Για να καταλάβεις οι τρόμπες αντέγραψαν άλλον τρόμπα από την Ιταλία που ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει καταφέρει να φτιάξει μια παπαριά που παράγει ρεύμα
"The report shows how Defkalion created an illusion of a LENR-based energy device. It reveals how Defkalion may have duplicated what Rossi was doing."

----------

nestoras (30-12-16)

----------


## nestoras

Είναι τυχαίο το ότι οι μοναδικές πληροφορίες που κυκλοφορούν στο ίντερνετ για "αεικίνητα" και για μεγάλες εφευρέσεις που χάθηκαν ενώ θα μπορούσαν αν αλλάξουν τον κόσμο, κυκλοφορούν μόνο σε μπλόγκς αρχαιολατρών και τύπων που η βιβλιοθήκη τους είναι γεμάτη με βιβλία του Λιακόπουλου και του Βελούπουλου;

Λοιπόν, "κάμερα σε'μένα" και ξυπνήστε!  :Razz: 

Μόνοι μας βγάλαμε τα μάτια μας τόσα χρόνια, ίσως ήρθε ο καιρός να τα ξαναβάλουμε στη θέση τους και να αντιμετωπίσουμε την σκληρή πραγματικότητα.

----------

Dragonborn (30-12-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

> οι 7 αδερφάδες



Πάει και αυτό, παλιό τσιτάτο της κομμουνιστικής προπαγάνδας. Αποσύρθηκε όταν αποδείχτηκε ότι αυτοί που πραγματικά κερδίζουν από το πετρέλαιο είναι κάτι αργόσχολοι τύπου Petrobras, ARAMCO, Petronas κλπ. ενώ οι γνωστές φίρμες Exxon, Shell κλπ βγάζουν την δουλειά με πολύ χαμηλό περιθώριο κέρδους.

----------


## VaselPi

Παιδιά, γατί ασχολείστε με το "Δευκαλίων" και τη μέθοδο Π.Ζ; Είναι ξεπερασμένα όλα αυτά! Στην πρώτη μέθοδο χρησιμοποιούν το Νικέλιο, ενώ στη δεύτερη-το νερό. Το δικό μου αυτοκίνητο είναι ακόμη πιο προηγμένης τεχνολογίας! Κινείται, χρησιμοποιώντας τον αέρα!
Εύχομαι σε όλους Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά, με Υγεία, Δουλειά και Χαρά!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nestoras

> Άντε ας πούμε ότι αυτή η "πατέντα" είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό. Τί έχετε να πείτε για το "Δευκαλίων"; Η έχετε την ίδια απάντηση και γι' αυτό;



Ρωτώντας και στην πόλη πας τελικά.





> Χμ και απ' ότι βλέπω δε χρειάζεται να ψάξεις και πολύ, ορίστε τι λένε και οι ξένοι http://news.newenergytimes.net/2016/...f-rossi-e-cat/
> 
> Για να καταλάβεις οι τρόμπες αντέγραψαν άλλον τρόμπα από την Ιταλία που ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει καταφέρει να φτιάξει μια παπαριά που παράγει ρεύμα
> "The report shows how Defkalion created an illusion of a LENR-based energy device. It reveals how Defkalion may have duplicated what Rossi was doing."



Εδώ υπάρχει μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα αναφορά:

*http://newenergytimes.com/v2/sr/Ross...nal-Report.pdf*

Η ουσία της αναφοράς είναι ότι οι τύποι ξεγέλασαν απλά τα αισθητήρια μέτρησης στο σύστημα υπολογισμού της παραγώμενης ενέργειας (ουσιαστικά ζεσταίνουν νερό και με βάση τη ροή του νερού, τη θερμοκρασία κτλ υπολογίζουν τη θερμική ενέργεια).

Αν κατάλαβα καλά (επειδή είναι και πρωί ακόμη) ξεγέλασαν το αισθητήριο της ροής με παλινδρόμηση του νερού εξόδου. Το αισθητήριο είναι ηλεκτρονικό και παράγει παλμούς στην εξόδο όπως ένας rotary encoder. Είτε γυρίζει προς τη μια κατεύθυνση είτε προς την άλλοι, πάλι παλμούς θα παράγει. Το πλήθος των παλμών μεταφράζεται σε ροή και οι παλμοί καταμετρούνται από πρόγραμμα στο labview. 

Το σύστημα Δευκαλίων δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά μια ηλεκτρική αντίσταση που ζεσταίνει νερό (σαν ταχυθερμοσίφωνας) με ένα καλοστημένο από απατεώνες σύστημα μέτρησης της ενέργειας εξόδου. Ούτε κρύα σύντηξη ούτε καμιά τεχνολογία που πρώτος είχε παρατηρήσει ο Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος αλλά τόσα χρόνια οι επιστήμονες είχαν παραβλέψει και χρειάστηκε να έρθει το σύγχρονο ελληνικό δαιμόνιο της κρίσης για να ξαναανακαλύψει.

Το παραπάνω πείραμα (με τα υπέρμετρα ΛΑΘΟΣ αποτελέσματα) αν δεν κάνω λάθος έγινε χωρίς καν να βάλουν σε λειτουργία τον αντιδραστήρα τους. Ήθελαν απλά να πιστοποιήσουν το σύστημα μέτρησης της ενέργειας.

Τελικά και οι Ιταλοί είναι ωραίοι τύποι!  :Razz: 
http://news.newenergytimes.net/2016/...ts-e-cat-exit/

(πρόκειται για τον "συνέταιρο" του Δευκαλίωνα)

----------


## Dragonborn

Θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, παρά την Αλτσχάιμερ, τον πάταγο που είχε γίνει το 1989 με την απάτη "cold fusion" των Fleischmann & Pons. Είχαν προκαλέσει τρομερή αίσθηση στον επιστημονικό κόσμο με μια τεχνολογία τύπου "Δευκαλίων". Μόνο που κανείς δεν μπορούσε να αναπαράγει ανεξάρτητα τα πειράματα τους, με αποτέλεσμα τελικά να τους πάρει ο διάβολος. 

Πολύ ωραία σύνοψη των τότε γεγονότων υπάρχει στο σχετικό άρθρο Cold fusion στην Wikipedia.

Καλή Χρονιά!

----------

nestoras (30-12-16)

----------


## manolena

> Παιδιά, γατί ασχολείστε με το "Δευκαλίων" και τη μέθοδο Π.Ζ; Είναι ξεπερασμένα όλα αυτά! Στην πρώτη μέθοδο χρησιμοποιούν το Νικέλιο, ενώ στη δεύτερη-το νερό. Το δικό μου αυτοκίνητο είναι ακόμη πιο προηγμένης τεχνολογίας! Κινείται, χρησιμοποιώντας τον αέρα!
> Εύχομαι σε όλους Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά, με Υγεία, Δουλειά και Χαρά!
> Βασίλειος.



Αλήθεια,γιατί ασχολείστε με ξεπερασμένες μεθόδους αμφιβόλου εφαρμογής; Κι εγώ -παράλληλα με τις μεθόδους Π.Ζ. και άλλων τέτοιων- έχω εξελίξει, όπως έχω γράψει και παλιότερα, τον flux capacitor (θυμάστε, Back to the Future...) και με λίγες λεμονόκουπες και κωλόχαρτα της τουαλέτας έχω ηλεκτρική ισχύ που τροφοδοτεί μια πόλη τάξης μεγέθους 50.000 κατοίκων που όλοι μα όλοι έχουν θέρμανση με ηλεκτρικά σώματα. Περισσεύει δε τόση ισχύς που παρέχεται στο δίκτυο σαν εφεδρική. Η μέθοδος βασίζεται στη θεωρία του Ενοποιημένου Πεδίου και δεν έχω όρεξη να πω πολλά πολλά γιατί δεν έχω τραβήξει και βίντεο με επώνυμα ταμπελάκια και τέτοια που να αποδεικνύουν αυτά που γράφω.

Ας είναι όμως, εύχομαι καλή χρονιά σε όλους, καλύτερη από αυτήν εδώ την καταραμένη...

----------

kioan (30-12-16)

----------


## nestoras

> Αλήθεια,γιατί ασχολείστε με ξεπερασμένες μεθόδους αμφιβόλου εφαρμογής; Κι εγώ -παράλληλα με τις μεθόδους Π.Ζ. και άλλων τέτοιων- έχω εξελίξει, όπως έχω γράψει και παλιότερα, τον flux capacitor (θυμάστε, Back to the Future...) και με λίγες λεμονόκουπες και κωλόχαρτα της τουαλέτας έχω ηλεκτρική ισχύ που τροφοδοτεί μια πόλη τάξης μεγέθους 50.000 κατοίκων που όλοι μα όλοι έχουν θέρμανση με ηλεκτρικά σώματα. Περισσεύει δε τόση ισχύς που παρέχεται στο δίκτυο σαν εφεδρική. Η μέθοδος βασίζεται στη θεωρία του Ενοποιημένου Πεδίου και δεν έχω όρεξη να πω πολλά πολλά γιατί δεν έχω τραβήξει και βίντεο με επώνυμα ταμπελάκια και τέτοια που να αποδεικνύουν αυτά που γράφω.
> 
> Ας είναι όμως, εύχομαι καλή χρονιά σε όλους, καλύτερη από αυτήν εδώ την καταραμένη...



Μαρκαδόρο ΜΩΒ μπορείς να αγοράσεις από εδώ:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-Colors-Q...gAAOSw6oBXFJ~t

 :Very Happy: 

Καλή χρονιά και καλές κατασκευές! Ο Αντώνης στο άλλο thread λέει οτι με τον Κυριάκο θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα οπότε σίγουρα το 2017 θα είναι καλύτερη η χρονιά!  :Razz:

----------


## manolena

> Μαρκαδόρο ΜΩΒ μπορείς να αγοράσεις από εδώ:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-Colors-Q...gAAOSw6oBXFJ~t



Α, θα έχει και glitter; Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που έψαχνα (τώρα είναι που θα βγάλουν αφρούς αυτοί που λένε οτι είμαστε τσοντο-φόρουμ...)

Με τον Κυριάκο θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα; Συμμερίζομαι -μόνο αυτήν- την άποψή του πως μέσα στην αχρηστοσύνη όλων όσων πέρασαν όπως τα φουσάτα του εχθρού καίνε σαν το λίβα τα σπαρτά, θα είναι κατά τι καλύτερος απο το τσίρκο Μεντράνο που υπάρχει τώρα. Αλλά για άσπρη μέρα δεν το βλέπω. Ίσως σε χρώμα άλλου μήκους κύματος πάνω απο το μαύρο αλλά όχι άσπρη. Και συγνώμη για την παρέκκλιση εκ του θέματος.

----------


## pstratos

κάπου είχα ξαναγράψει οτι Ο Δευκαλείων ήταν ένα καλοστημένο show. Στήσανε κάτι, για να δείξουν οτι κάτι έχουν. Φρου-φρου και αρώματα από επαγκελματίες ψαράδες, μήπως και τσημπήσει κανά μεγάλο ψάρι. Τώρα στην άλλη πλευρά του Ωκεανού ξαναπλέκουν δύχτια.

----------


## Panoss

> έχω εξελίξει, όπως έχω γράψει και παλιότερα, τον flux capacitor (θυμάστε, Back to the Future...) και με λίγες λεμονόκουπες και *κωλόχαρτα της τουαλέτας*



Ο ΠΖ προτείνει μεταχειρισμένα  :Thumbup1: .

----------


## manolena

> Ο ΠΖ προτείνει μεταχειρισμένα .



Μα, εννοείται μεταχειρισμένα, υπάρχει και υλικό πέραν της κυτταρίνης του χαρτιού που ανεβάζει την παραγωγή ισχύος κατακόρυφα. Ακόμα καλύτερη δουλειά κάνουν οι μωρουδίστικες χρησιμοποιημένες πάνες.

----------


## VaselPi

Παιδιά, με παρεξηγείτε ή μου φαίνεται; Στα περί "Δευκαλίων" και Π.Ζ, αστειευόμουν...
Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nestoras

> Παιδιά, με παρεξηγείτε ή μου φαίνεται; Στα περί "Δευκαλίων" και Π.Ζ, αστειευόμουν...
> Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε.
> Βασίλειος.



Που φάνηκε κάποια παρεξήγηση;
Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε!

----------


## 744

> ... Ακόμα καλύτερη δουλειά κάνουν οι μωρουδίστικες χρησιμοποιημένες πάνες.



Ναι! Η απόλυτη εκμετάλλευση του μεθανίου και του ... Βρωμίου! Για 100% παραγωγή χωρίς απώλειες!

----------


## nick1974

> Παιδιά, γατί ασχολείστε με το "Δευκαλίων" και τη μέθοδο Π.Ζ; Είναι ξεπερασμένα όλα αυτά! Στην πρώτη μέθοδο χρησιμοποιούν το Νικέλιο, ενώ στη δεύτερη-το νερό. Το δικό μου αυτοκίνητο είναι ακόμη πιο προηγμένης τεχνολογίας! Κινείται, χρησιμοποιώντας τον αέρα!
> Εύχομαι σε όλους Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά, με Υγεία, Δουλειά και Χαρά!
> Βασίλειος.








> Ωραία, βρες κάποια στοιχεία της εταιρίας η των ανθρώπων που είναι εκεί η έστω κομμάτια της τεχνολογίας τους που χρησιμοποιείται και τα λέμε. Και μην ακούσω πάλι στρατιωτικές μπούρδες, γιατί για δορυφόρους μπορείς να βρεις στοιχεία.
> Έστω κάποιον που να έχει πετύχει "ψυχρή σύντηξη"
> Όσο για τη NASA που λέει και στο σαβουροblog οι δορυφόροι και τα οχήματα που κινούνται εντός ηλιακού συστήματος έχουν όλοι ηλιακά πάνελ, για πιο βαθιά χρησιμοποιούν γεννήτριες ραδιοισοτόπων επίσης και σε πιο ειδικές εφαρμογές (curiosity). Περίμεναν τους γύφτους δλδ για να ανακαλύψουν deep space travel?



Παντως για σας τους απιστους προσωπικα μπορω να υποθεσω και μαλιστα με δυο εκδοχες πως οι ζωγραφομηχανες χρησιμοποιουνται σε διαστημικη τεχνολογια:

1η εκδοχη: οι τυποι εχουν φτιαξει το νεο τους δορυφορο και τους εχει μεινει ενα κομματι που χρειαζεται σε συγκεκριμενο μεγεθος μισο κιλο ωστε να εχει σωστη ισορροπια.
Ενα βραδυ ο μηχανικος που το ειχε αναλαβει μπαινει για να διασκεδασει σε μια εκθεση "εφευρετων με ειδικες αναγγες" οπου ο καθε παλαβος εξεθετε το δικο του αεικινητο, και μολις ειδε μια ζωγραφομηχανη με τα σωληνακια και τις αλουμινοταινιες τα ματια του αστραψαν! 
"Αυτο ειναι οτι χρειαζομαι κι ετοιμο" σκεφτηκε, "απο budget εχουμε ετσι κι αλλιως, οποτε γιατι να μη το παρω ετοιμο"? Πηγε λοιπον στον "εφευρετη" και τον ρωτησε:
 M. -αυτο ποσο ζυγιζει? 
ΠΖ - 1300 μαζι με το υψυσυχνο σωληνακι
Μ -μπορειτε να μου κοψετε 500 γραμμαρια απ αυτο εδω το κοματι με τα σωληνακια και τους τσακισμενους κυματοδηγους?
ΠΖ -τα σωληνακια ειναι υψισυχνα και...
Μ - καλα δε με νοιαζει τι ειναι, εγω το θελω για ενα δορυφορο που θα παει στο διαστημα   

Εκδοχη δευτερη: 
Εχουν φωναξει ενα φτασμενο μηχανικο για το project ο οποιος εχει αδυναμια στην kits 80s industrial sci fi διακοσμηση.
Ο τυπος που ανελαβε τη διακοσμηση του εργαστηριου ηταν στην εν λογο εκθεση και μολις ειδε τη ζωγραφομηχανη ενθουσιαστηκε και την αγορασε αμεσως με τον παρακατω διαλογο:
- αυτο ποσο κανει?
-αυτο ειναι αεικινητη μηχανη που παραγει...
-ναι νταξει ας ειναι και η καφετιερα του Φρανκεσταιν, ποσο κανει ρωταω γιατι το θελω για ενα project εκτοξευσης δορυφορου

....κι ετσι γεννηθηκε ο μυθος  


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfbf...nlEtpN&index=4

Βασίλειος.

----------


## leosedf

Τι έγινε? Τρεις μήνες και ακόμη τα 50kW περιμένουμε. Έστω 5W

----------


## mikemtb

> Τι έγινε? Τρεις μήνες και ακόμη τα 50kW περιμένουμε. Έστω 5W



Σύμφωνα με αξιόπιστες πηγές, η καθυστέρηση οφείλεται σε ένα σοβαρό κατασκευαστικο πρόβλημα!
Δε βρίσκει χοντρή αλουμινοταινία!!! :rolleys: 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Τον επισκίασε ο Ψώρρας.

----------


## Panoss

Ολοφάνερο σαμποτάζ των πολυθενικών των αλουμινοταινιών!

----------


## leosedf

Περιμένει αιπαγκαιλματηκω μηχάνημα από Κίνα για να στραβώνει σωληνάκια.

----------


## Panoss

Μην προκόψει ά*θρ*ωπος σ' αυτή τη χώρα, αμέσως αν τον φάμε... :Sad: 
Η κατσίκα του γείτονα...γι αυτό δεν πάμε μπροστά...

----------


## nick1974

> Τι έγινε? Τρεις μήνες και ακόμη τα 50kW περιμένουμε. Έστω 5W




ψηνει το σωρρα να του χρηματοδοτησει την πατεντα  :Lol:

----------


## Fire Doger

Ε βέβαια, μόλις την έβγαλαν οι ειδήσεις του εξωτερικού το έμαθαν οι Illuminati και έπεσαν να τον φάνε!!

Ο Σώρρας ποιος είναι? έχασα επεισόδια??? :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## Thansavv

> ψηνει το σωρρα να του χρηματοδοτησει την πατεντα



Θα γίνει μια τίμια ανταλλαγή των σχεδίων της πατέντας με τα ομόλογα του Αρτέμη. Υπό την προϋπόθεση ο έλεγχος των σχεδίων και των ομολόγων
να γίνει μετά την ανταλλαγή.  :Brick wall:

----------


## lepouras

> Ο Σώρρας ποιος είναι? έχασα επεισόδια???



καλά δεν ντρέπεσαι να μην ξέρεις αυτόν που ήρθε να πληρώσει το χρέος της Ελλάδας και όλα τα δάνεια? :Angry:  με 60 ευρό συνδρομή μπορείς να μπεις και εσύ στην ομάδα αυτού που έχει 2,3 τρις ευρώ .............. :Scared:  :hahahha:

----------


## georgegr

Εγώ θα του δώσω 120 να με σώσει δυο φορές, είμαι βαριά περίπτωση... :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Ε βέβαια, μόλις την έβγαλαν οι ειδήσεις του εξωτερικού το έμαθαν οι Illuminati και έπεσαν να τον φάνε!!
> 
> Ο Σώρρας ποιος είναι? έχασα επεισόδια???



Α.... είναι το ανάλογον στον οικονομικό τομέα! 
Ο ένας παράγει ενέργεια εκ του μηδενός... ε, αυτός παράγει λεφτά ακριβώς εκ του ιδίου αρχικού πράγματος! 

Χμμμμ... τώρα που το σκέφτομαι... να δείτε ότι τα προβλήματα αμφοτέρων ξεκινάνε από το ότι έχει αυξηθεί η ζήτηση της πρώτης τους ύλης τελευταία, του 0 !!!!

----------


## Spiroslouis

Έχω κάνα δίμηνο να παρακολουθήσω το θέμα. Τι έγινε, πήραμε Nobel ή μας καθυστερούν ανώτερες δυνάμεις ακόμα;

----------


## Thansavv

Σήμερα το μάτι μου και το αυτί μου έπεσε εδώ> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cbNBGJV498

----------

VaselPi (27-01-17)

----------


## leosedf

Για κάτσε να το δω.

----------


## nestoras

Αν έχει κάποιος χρόνο και παρακολουθήσει το βίντεο, ας μας κάνει μια περίληψη κι εμάς...  :Smile:

----------


## nick1974

> Α.... είναι το ανάλογον στον οικονομικό τομέα! 
> Ο ένας παράγει ενέργεια εκ του μηδενός... ε, αυτός παράγει λεφτά ακριβώς εκ του ιδίου αρχικού πράγματος! 
> 
> Χμμμμ... τώρα που το σκέφτομαι... να δείτε ότι τα προβλήματα αμφοτέρων ξεκινάνε από το ότι έχει αυξηθεί η ζήτηση της πρώτης τους ύλης τελευταία, του 0 !!!!



το κοινο τους στοιχειο ειναι ο τριανταφυλλοζουγκλας

----------


## leosedf

Είμαι στα 25 λεπτά, αξίζει να το δείτε το βίντεο είναι όλα τα λεφτά, μιλάει και για τα όργανα και για το τι είναι γιατί το κάνανε κλπ κλπ. Αρχίζουν και λύνονται όλες οι απορίες ακόμη και για το ΤΙ είναι η συσκευή (ινβέρτερ απλά).

----------


## Spiroslouis

Παιδιά πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο, το είδα όλο τα σπάει...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cbNBGJV498

ΠΡΟΧΟΣΗ περιέχει spoiler για τη συσκευή...

----------


## leosedf

Δεν μας είπε και ο Third Eye ποιος είναι εδώ μέσα μην έχουμε ρίξει τίποτα βρισίδια μπροστά του.
Ευλόγησον βοήθεια μας.

----------


## Lykeas

> Δεν μας είπε και ο Third Eye ποιος είναι εδώ μέσα μην έχουμε ρίξει τίποτα βρισίδια μπροστά του.
> Ευλόγησον βοήθεια μας.



Δεν υπάρχει πλέον λόγος να κρατώ την ανωνυμία μου. Ναι εγώ είμαι ο Third Eye, ο Lykeas, ο Κυριάκος Παπαντωνίου από την Ν. Αφρική ο πρώην συνεργάτης του «εφευρέτη». Αυτό το Forum είμαι βέβαιος πως έχει γίνει ο εφιάλτης του Πέτρου, διότι σχεδόν όλοι που σχολιάζουν εδώ δεν τρώνε κουτόχορτο και αυτά που βίωσα εγώ μαζί του εσείς τα είχατε επισημάνει. Συγχαρητήρια, συνεχίστε. Όσο για τα βρισίδια φίλε Κωνσταντίνε μη ανησυχείς, τον αποκαλέσατε τσαρλατάνο, απατεώνα, κ.λπ. μικρές αμαρτίες μπροστά στις δικιές του. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα θετικά σας σχόλια για το βίντεο. Καταθέτω την γυμνή αλήθεια όπως την έζησα, τίποτε περισσότερο τίποτε λιγότερο.

----------

Dragonborn (28-01-17), 

Fire Doger (28-01-17), 

leosedf (27-01-17), 

lepouras (27-01-17)

----------


## leosedf

Με τον καιρό πάντα φαίνεται το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει.

Αυτό που βλέπω τελευταία είναι ότι έχει εξαφανιστεί.

----------


## picdev

ειδα και εγώ το μισό βίντεο δεν περίμενα να ειναι τόσο καθυστερημένος και να νομίζει οτι θα πείσει ειδικούς με τέτοιες μπαρούφες.
Εντάξει ο απλός κόσμος , αλλά εταιρείες και μηχανικοί θα πιστέψουν αυτές τις αηδίες ?

----------


## rama

Πλάκα θα' χει να παρουσιάσει ο ΠΖ ένα inverter των 50KW (κανονικά μεγέθους δίφυλλης ντουλάπας) ως φορητή συσκευή, και να κουλάνει το σύμπαν!

----------


## picdev

τώρα εντάξει αυτό το ινβερτερ που έχει δείξει τι έκτρωμα είναι , αμφιβάλω αν έχει έστω και μια προστασία

----------


## nick1974

> Πλάκα θα' χει να παρουσιάσει ο ΠΖ ένα inverter των 50KW (κανονικά μεγέθους δίφυλλης ντουλάπας) ως φορητή συσκευή, και να κουλάνει το σύμπαν!



παιρνουμε ενα ipod, το γεμιζουμε αλουμινοταινιες, του βαζουμε και δυο υψισυχνα σωληνακια, το ξεματιαζουμε του βαζουμε και νερο με ενα χωνι και νατο το inverter ....ουπς... το 50ρακι ηθελες? γαμωτο, ειπα τη συνταγη για το 500KW

----------


## SRF

> Δεν υπάρχει πλέον λόγος να κρατώ την ανωνυμία μου. Ναι εγώ είμαι ο Third Eye, ο Lykeas, ο Κυριάκος Παπαντωνίου από την Ν. Αφρική ο πρώην συνεργάτης του «εφευρέτη». Αυτό το Forum είμαι βέβαιος πως έχει γίνει ο εφιάλτης του Πέτρου, διότι σχεδόν όλοι που σχολιάζουν εδώ δεν τρώνε κουτόχορτο και αυτά που βίωσα εγώ μαζί του εσείς τα είχατε επισημάνει. Συγχαρητήρια, συνεχίστε. Όσο για τα βρισίδια φίλε Κωνσταντίνε μη ανησυχείς, τον αποκαλέσατε τσαρλατάνο, απατεώνα, κ.λπ. μικρές αμαρτίες μπροστά στις δικιές του. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα θετικά σας σχόλια για το βίντεο. Καταθέτω την γυμνή αλήθεια όπως την έζησα, τίποτε περισσότερο τίποτε λιγότερο.



Προσωπικά έχω κάποιες απορίες εν σχέση με όσα εξιστορήθηκαν στο συγκεκριμένο βίδεο! Αλλά επειδή οι απορίες μου μπορεί να προσφέρουν τροφή, προς "αμφισβήτηση" επίσης κάποιων πραγμάτων με το σημερινό "επίτευγμα" από την "άλλη" πλευρά... θα προτιμήσω να μην τις εκθέσω αναλυτικά! 

Μιά μόνο.  
Το τότε "επίτευγμα" είναι ίδιο με το σημερινό του, σε "όλα"? Δηλαδή το... νερό του σήμερα υπήρξε ως ιδέα και τότε? Και αν ναι, τι θα το κάνατε ώστε να εξαφανίζετε? Ατμοποίησης του? Υπάρχει & κάτι σε ένα σημείο που αναφέρθηκε η "ατυχηματική" ανακάλυψης, κάτι που και στο βίδεο, παραδέχεστε ότι ΔΕΝ ξέρετε πως συνέβει? Αυτό το σημείο αξίζει κατ' εμέ μεγαλύτερης αναλύσεως πάντως! Εκεί "κρύβεται" ή όποια "απόδειξη" τελικά του τι είναι/δεν είναι! 

Καλημέρα μας!

----------


## Dragonborn

> αλλά εταιρείες και μηχανικοί θα πιστέψουν.... ?



Εταιρείες και μηχανικοί ίσως όχι, όμως τα πιστεύουν ο Πάνος Καμμένος, η Ένωση Ελλήνων Φθισικών και ο Ταρζάν. Λίγο είναι ?

----------


## Lykeas

> Προσωπικά έχω κάποιες απορίες εν σχέση με όσα εξιστορήθηκαν στο συγκεκριμένο βίδεο! Αλλά επειδή οι απορίες μου μπορεί να προσφέρουν τροφή, προς "αμφισβήτηση" επίσης κάποιων πραγμάτων με το σημερινό "επίτευγμα" από την "άλλη" πλευρά... θα προτιμήσω να μην τις εκθέσω αναλυτικά! 
> 
> Μιά μόνο.  
> Το τότε "επίτευγμα" είναι ίδιο με το σημερινό του, σε "όλα"? Δηλαδή το... νερό του σήμερα υπήρξε ως ιδέα και τότε? Και αν ναι, τι θα το κάνατε ώστε να εξαφανίζετε? Ατμοποίησης του? Υπάρχει & κάτι σε ένα σημείο που αναφέρθηκε η "ατυχηματική" ανακάλυψης, κάτι που και στο βίδεο, παραδέχεστε ότι ΔΕΝ ξέρετε πως συνέβει? Αυτό το σημείο αξίζει κατ' εμέ μεγαλύτερης αναλύσεως πάντως! Εκεί "κρύβεται" ή όποια "απόδειξη" τελικά του τι είναι/δεν είναι! 
> 
> Καλημέρα μας!



Με μεγάλη  μου χαρά να απαντήσω σε όποια απορία σας. Είπα όπως και τότε έτσι και τώρα, από πλευράς στρατηγικής, η διαφορά του τότε και του τώρα είναι η πηγή ενέργειας. Τότε λέγαμε ηλεκτροφασματική ηλεκτρογεννήτρια, τώρα λένε νερό. Καμία σχέση. Το διευκρίνισα αλλά μάλλον το παρερμηνεύσατε. Όσο για το πείραμα είπα πως διαπιστώσαμε μεγάλο ρεύμα που δεν δικαιολογείται από την μπαταρία που τροφοδοτούσαμε το κύκλωμα. Πιθανόν να προερχόταν από κάποιο συντονισμό, επειδή δεν το επαληθεύσαμε έμεινε κάποια απορία. Το ανάφερα διότι ήταν η αφορμή για την ιδέα της ηλεκτροφασματικής θεωρίας. Παρακαλώ αν έχετε κάποιες άλλες απορίες με ευχαρίστηση να απαντήσω.  Φιλικά π. Κυριάκος

----------


## picdev

ολες μπαταρίες μπορεί να παρέχουν μεγάλο ρεύμα  για να κάψουν καλώδιο, άσχετα οτι αυτο το ρεύμα θα το παρέχουν για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα επειδή ειναι μικρή η μπαταρία

----------


## nick1974

> ...




Φιλε Κυριακο ειδα το βιντεο και σε ευχαριστω που επιτελους λυθηκαν καποιες αποριες.
Επισεις εννοιωσα δικαιωμενος οταν χρησιμοποιοντας το "ξυραφι του Οκαμ" επεμενα με φανατισμο Μουτζαχεντιν οτι η συσκευη ειναι ΑΠΛΑ μια μπαταρια, οταν αλλοι καθονταν και ψαχναν για το πως μπορει ο ζωγραφος να χρησιμοποιει diy μπαταριες, ηλεκτροχημικες αντιδρασεις μεταλλων κοκ.
Ο τυπος ειναι τσαρλατανος και ξερει οτι πονταρει σε μια -εντελως κακοστημενη- απατη. Ποιος ο λογος λοιπον να κατσει να φτιαξει οτιδηποτε οταν υπαρχει ηδη στο εμποριο παμφθηνα? Μονο οι υπερκακοι στις ταινιες διαλεγουν το δυσκολοτερο και πιο πολυπλοκο τροπο για να σκοτωσουν τον πρωταγωνιστη χωρις κανενα λογο, στη ζωη συνηθως προτιμωνται οι απλες λυσεις.

----------


## nick1974

> Με μεγάλη  μου χαρά να απαντήσω σε όποια απορία σας. Είπα όπως και τότε έτσι και τώρα, από πλευράς στρατηγικής, η διαφορά του τότε και του τώρα είναι η πηγή ενέργειας. Τότε λέγαμε ηλεκτροφασματική ηλεκτρογεννήτρια, τώρα λένε νερό. Καμία σχέση. Το διευκρίνισα αλλά μάλλον το παρερμηνεύσατε. Όσο για το πείραμα είπα πως διαπιστώσαμε μεγάλο ρεύμα που δεν δικαιολογείται από την μπαταρία που τροφοδοτούσαμε το κύκλωμα. Πιθανόν να προερχόταν από κάποιο συντονισμό, επειδή δεν το επαληθεύσαμε έμεινε κάποια απορία. Το ανάφερα διότι ήταν η αφορμή για την ιδέα της ηλεκτροφασματικής θεωρίας. Παρακαλώ αν έχετε κάποιες άλλες απορίες με ευχαρίστηση να απαντήσω.  Φιλικά π. Κυριάκος




btw δεν υπαρχουν συντονισμοι στο dc, αν μιλουσες για ελεγχομενο τροφοδοτικο θα ηταν αφυσικο, αλλα απ τη στιγμη που λες μπαταρια δικαιολογουνται τεραστια ρευματα αναλογα την ποιοτητα της, δε βλεπω λοιπον κατι παραξενο, απλα σας εκατσε καλη ποιοτητα στη μπαταρια (χαμηλη εσωτερικη αντισταση).
Ειδικα απο 12βολτες εχω δει απο καλωδιακες φωτιες μεχρι εκρηξεις που λυγισαν σιδερενια πορτα.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Μονο οι υπερκακοι στις ταινιες διαλεγουν το δυσκολοτερο και πιο πολυπλοκο τροπο για να σκοτωσουν τον πρωταγωνιστη χωρις κανενα λογο, στη ζωη συνηθως προτιμωνται οι απλες λυσεις.



*If I ever become an Evil Overlord

*

----------


## Lykeas

> btw δεν υπαρχουν συντονισμοι στο dc, αν μιλουσες για ελεγχομενο τροφοδοτικο θα ηταν αφυσικο, αλλα απ τη στιγμη που λες μπαταρια δικαιολογουνται τεραστια ρευματα αναλογα την ποιοτητα της, δε βλεπω λοιπον κατι παραξενο, απλα σας εκατσε καλη ποιοτητα στη μπαταρια (χαμηλη εσωτερικη αντισταση).
> Ειδικα απο 12βολτες εχω δει απο καλωδιακες φωτιες μεχρι εκρηξεις που λυγισαν σιδερενια πορτα.



Φίλοι μου δεν είναι άξιο λόγου να αναλύσουμε το φαινόμενο μεγάλου ρεύματος από μια μικρή μπαταρία, το ανάφερα διότι ήταν η αιτία της γέννησης της ιδέας για την ηλεκτροφασματική θεωρία (τρομάρα μας).

----------


## Lykeas

> Φιλε Κυριακο ειδα το βιντεο και σε ευχαριστω που επιτελους λυθηκαν καποιες αποριες.
> Επισεις εννοιωσα δικαιωμενος οταν χρησιμοποιοντας το "ξυραφι του Οκαμ" επεμενα με φανατισμο Μουτζαχεντιν οτι η συσκευη ειναι ΑΠΛΑ μια μπαταρια, οταν αλλοι καθονταν και ψαχναν για το πως μπορει ο ζωγραφος να χρησιμοποιει diy μπαταριες, ηλεκτροχημικες αντιδρασεις μεταλλων κοκ.
> Ο τυπος ειναι τσαρλατανος και ξερει οτι πονταρει σε μια -εντελως κακοστημενη- απατη. Ποιος ο λογος λοιπον να κατσει να φτιαξει οτιδηποτε οταν υπαρχει ηδη στο εμποριο παμφθηνα? Μονο οι υπερκακοι στις ταινιες διαλεγουν το δυσκολοτερο και πιο πολυπλοκο τροπο για να σκοτωσουν τον πρωταγωνιστη χωρις κανενα λογο, στη ζωη συνηθως προτιμωνται οι απλες λυσεις.



Μα σχολίασα πως αυτά που βίωσα με τον Πέτρο εσείς εδώ τα είχατε επισημάνει, well done.

----------


## leosedf

Όπως και τότε τώρα πάλι εξαφανίστηκε.

----------


## Lykeas

> Όπως και τότε τώρα πάλι εξαφανίστηκε.



Συνήθης μέθοδος όταν φτάσει η ώρα της αλήθειας το ΄στρίβειν δια του αρραβώνος΄.

----------

Thansavv (28-01-17)

----------


## leosedf

Θέλω να βλέπω τις φάτσες όλων αυτών στο youtube που κλαίγονται και χτυπιούνται ότι θα σωθούν (λες και ο Πέτρος νοιάζεται) και ότι ισχύουν όλα, ξέρετε αυτοί με τις διαστημικές τεχνολογίες κλπ που είμαι σίγουρος ότι πληρώσανε και το Σώρρα χαχαχα.
Θέλω να τους δω όταν σιγά σιγά καταλαβαίνουν ένας ένας ότι ήταν πατάτα τι θα λένε μετά. Αν και πάλι τους κόβω να λένε ότι τον φάγανε τα συμφέροντα κλπ.
Ο αιώνιος κοιμισμένος Έλλην που αντί να δει πραγματικά προβλήματα μπροστά του κάθεται και χτενίζει φύκια.

----------


## Lykeas

> Θέλω να βλέπω τις φάτσες όλων αυτών στο youtube που κλαίγονται και χτυπιούνται ότι θα σωθούν (λες και ο Πέτρος νοιάζεται) και ότι ισχύουν όλα, ξέρετε αυτοί με τις διαστημικές τεχνολογίες κλπ που είμαι σίγουρος ότι πληρώσανε και το Σώρρα χαχαχα.
> Θέλω να τους δω όταν σιγά σιγά καταλαβαίνουν ένας ένας ότι ήταν πατάτα τι θα λένε μετά. Αν και πάλι τους κόβω να λένε ότι τον φάγανε τα συμφέροντα κλπ.
> Ο αιώνιος κοιμισμένος Έλλην που αντί να δει πραγματικά προβλήματα μπροστά του κάθεται και χτενίζει φύκια.



Σωστή παρατήρηση, τότε ισχυριζόμαστε στην εταιρία πως με μια μεγάλη μηχανή θα κινούνταν τα τανκς για 6 μήνες χωρίς καμιά καύσιμη ύλη, τώρα μίλησαν για υποβρύχια, αεροπλάνα διαστημόπλοια και βραβεία Νόμπελ. Κάτι τέτοια αλλοπρόσαλλα άκουγα και δεν άντεξα να το κρατώ κλειστό.

----------


## nick1974

> Φίλοι μου δεν είναι άξιο λόγου να αναλύσουμε το φαινόμενο μεγάλου ρεύματος από μια μικρή μπαταρία, το ανάφερα διότι ήταν η αιτία της γέννησης της ιδέας για την ηλεκτροφασματική θεωρία (τρομάρα μας).



εχω δει ανθρωπο να τρελαινεται οταν ειδε απο ενα (τεραστιο) μαγνητη νεοδυμιου που γυριζε (παρασσιτα μερικων mA προφανως) να μπαζαρει οργανο 200Α και να νομιζει φυσικα πως ανακαλυψε το αεικινητο...
Δυστυχως βρεθηκα εγω ο κακος της ιστοριας και του κουρελιασα τα παιδικα του ονειρα επισημανοντας του οτι "ξεχασε" να βαλει το shund παραλληλα με το οργανο  :Lol:  οποτε η μετρηση ηταν μολις 100 μΑ

----------


## SRF

> Με μεγάλη  μου χαρά να απαντήσω σε όποια απορία σας. Είπα όπως και τότε έτσι και τώρα, από πλευράς στρατηγικής, η διαφορά του τότε και του τώρα είναι η πηγή ενέργειας. Τότε λέγαμε ηλεκτροφασματική ηλεκτρογεννήτρια, τώρα λένε νερό. Καμία σχέση. Το διευκρίνισα αλλά μάλλον το παρερμηνεύσατε. Όσο για το πείραμα είπα πως διαπιστώσαμε μεγάλο ρεύμα που δεν δικαιολογείται από την μπαταρία που τροφοδοτούσαμε το κύκλωμα. Πιθανόν να προερχόταν από κάποιο συντονισμό, επειδή δεν το επαληθεύσαμε έμεινε κάποια απορία. Το ανάφερα διότι ήταν η αφορμή για την ιδέα της ηλεκτροφασματικής θεωρίας. Παρακαλώ αν έχετε κάποιες άλλες απορίες με ευχαρίστηση να απαντήσω.  Φιλικά π. Κυριάκος



Στο συγκεκριμένο βίδεο που αναφέρεται το αρχικό ατύχημα, υπάρχει βεβαίως η ασάφεια του τι παρατηρήσατε τελικώς! Ναι, ΟΚ "καήκαν" κάποια καλώδια με μια 9V μπαταρία, απλή κιόλας? (και μάλιστα της τότε εποχής προ ~30 ετών => ~86, φαντάζομαι λοιπόν απλής... ή τι εν πάση περιπτώση δυνατότητας φορτίου? ήταν αυτή). Αν λάβουμε ως αποδεκτό το μιά απλή εννιάβολτη εμπορίου του τότε να είναι της τάξεως των ~100mAh τότε αυτή θα μπορούσε στιγμιαία να παρέχει ένα ρεύμα ανάλογο σε 9C άνετα, ή και μεγαλύτερο αλλά θα "ψόφαγε" ραγδαία και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αρκούσε χρονικά σε εκφόρτιση με τέτοιο ρεύμα να κάψει ένα καλώδιο για πολύ μεγαλύτερα ρεύματα, που όμως επίσης αφήσατε ασαφές για τι καλώδιο μιλάμε! Να θερμάνει εώς και να "κάψει" ένα καλώδιο πχ #0.5mm είναι σίγουρο ότι θα το κάνει! Αν μιλάμε όμως για #3 - 4mm αρχίζει και περιπλέκεται ολίγον το θέμα! Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό απαιτεί και ένα Χ χρόνο! Στο ατύχημα σε τι χρόνο εμφανίστηκε το φαινόμενο που αναφέρετε? Χοντρικά... ας πούμε, 1", 10", 1' ή συνέβαινε για μεγαλύτερο διάστημα? Επίσης εντάξει, ως προς την "ατυχηματική" μία φορά! Το επαναλάβατε και είχατε ίδια αποτελέσματα? Αν ναι, λογικά θα έπρεπε να έχετε τουλάχιστον μιά εξήγηση πέραν της υποθέσεως! 
Το κύκλωμα του ατυχήματος ήταν λειτουργικό? Πχ αν ήταν ένας ταλαντωτής με κάποια συντονιστικά στοιχεία, δούλευε κα΄τα το ατύχημα αυτός ο ταλαντωτής και το καλώδιο που καιγόταν ήταν συνδεδεμένο στην έξοδο αυτού ως φορτίο του? Το ρωτάω για να αντιληφθώ - αν μπορώ βεβαίως - τι προκάλεσε την μη εξήγηση του φαινομένου, και απλά την υποθετική του "επεξήγησ" ως και σήμερα! 
'Εστω όμως ότι δεν το ψάξατε αυτό, το "ατύχημα"! Φτιάξατε ένα ινβέρτερ λοιπόν μετά, μεγάλης αποδόσεως, με μιά κρυφή μπαταρία που λειτουργεί για, το πολύ 30' ? με μιά μεγαλύτερης δυνατότητας μπαταρία κρυμμένη εντός του, προκειμένου να δείχνετε - περιφέρετε ως προτότυπο? Η ιδιαιτερότητα αυτού ήταν ο συντελεστής αποδόσεως? Πχ >95% που θα βοηθούσε να έχει μιά αρκετά μικρών διαστάσεων μπαταρία εντός του, και να υποστηρίζει μεγάλα  σχετικά φορτία για έναν σχετικά οφέλιμο - για τις επιδείξεις σας έστω - χρόνο?  
Προσπαθώ να αντιληφθώ αν μπορούσε να "ξεγελάσει" έστω οπτικά αρχικά, εύκολα! Γιατί έχω έναν ινβέρτερ στο μέγεθος δύο πακέτων τσιγάρων, που υποστηρίζει εώς και 150W, κατασκευασμένος στις ΗΠΑ το 1987 - 88! Αλλά και αυτός απαιτεί μιά σχετικά ογκώδη μπαταρία βεβαίως για να παρέχει για πχ 30' την πλήρη ισχύ του, και σίγουρα δεν θα κρυβόταν εύκολα το σύνολο τελικά!  
Αλλά έστω ότι αυτό που φτιάξατε ήταν αρκετά "παραπλανητικό" τόσο οπτικά όσο λειτουργικά! 
Αναφέρετε ότι έγιναν μετρήσεις από κάποιους Αμερικάνους... κλπ που δώσαν χαρτιά μετρήσεων! Λέτε ότι τα νούμερα που μετρούσαν ήταν "παράδοξα" ? Φαντάζομαι εννοούμε παράδοξα ως προς την άγνοια υπάρξεως δευτερεύουσας πηγής? Οι δοκιμές αυτές λογικά θα απαιτούσαν κάποιο χρόνο λειτουργίας. Σαφώς πέραν των μερικών δευτερων ή και λεπτών ακόμα. Ή διακόπτατε τις δοκιμές σε συγκεκριμένο "μέγιστο επιτρεπτό" χρόνο? Και αν ναι συνεχίζατε αργότερα αυτές αφού πρώτα εξασφαλίζατε (και πως ) την επαναφόρτιση της εσωτερικής δευτερεύουσας κρυφής πηγής? 

Υπάρχουν αρκετά που αφήνετε ασαφή ΕΠΙΣΗΣ! 
Δεν είμαι υποστηρικτής του υπέρ ή κατά! Μάλιστα προσωπικά έχω σχολιάσει ΜΟΝΟΝ αυτά που όχι απλά μπορώ να κρίνω... αλλά μπορώ να ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΩ ότι δεν ευσταθούν! Και σχολιάζω αν παρατηρήσετε ως σήμερα, τον τρόπο που επιχειρεί να "επιστημονικοποιήσει" το "επίτευγμα" του! Παράδειγμα, την... "πειθώ" με την ύπαρξη (γιατί περί αυτού πρόκειται μόνον) ενός "συρφετού" οργάνων! Και λέω ύπαρξη, και όχι χρήση... γιατί τελικά δεν έχει σημασία να "δείχνω" όργανα μετρήσεων, ενώ δεν γνωρίζω ούτε καν να τα λειτουργώ! Αυτό από μόνο του εμένα μου προκαλεί γέλωτα, και ΑΠΑΞΙΩΣΗ οιασδήποτε περαιτέρω επεξηγήσεως, ισχυρισμού, και αληθείας! Αν δεν γνωρίζεις ΚΑΝ να χειριστείς τα όργανα που ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ για να "μετρήσεις" κάτι, ούτε εσύ ο ίδιος ΔΕΝ ξέρεις τι μετράς και τι κάνεις τελικώς! 
Έχω γράψει, ότι δεν γίνεται να μετράς - ή να λες ότι μετράς εν πάση περιπτώση - με ένα όργανο, κάτι... που με αυτό "αποδεικνύεις" την ύπαρξη των ισχυρισμών σου... και να ΜΗΝ γνωρίζεις ότι το όργανο που ΕΣΥ χρησιμοποιείς, ΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙ (ή ΜΗ συνδεθεί στην περίπτωσή μας), δεν μετράει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ από όσα ισχυρίζεσαι κιόλας! 
Επίσης το να ισχυριστώ ότι έχω ένα εργαστηριακό εξοπλισμό που με αυτόν "μετράω, σχεδιάζω, "επαληθεύω" σήματα THz ή και εκατοντάδων GHz... και αυτός να αποτελείται από μερικά GSM tester 1ης γενεάς... που άντε μέχρι τον 1GHz να σε βοηθήσουν σε κάτι... δείχνει κατ' εμέ ότι η σχέση σου με συχνότητες, μεγέθη μήκους κύματος, ταλαντώσεις υψίσυχνες, κυματοδηγούς, κ.ο.κ είναι από ανύπαρκτες, ως γελοίες! Εκτός και αναφερόμαστε σε συχνότητα ανοησίας ως μετρήσιμο μεγεθος! 

Εγώ δεν χρειάζεται να απορρίψω την 'εφεύρεση" αναλύωντας την! Αναλύω αρκετά στα "συνφραζόμενα" του "εφευρέτη" για μην με "πείθει" όχι ως προς την εφεύρεση αυτή καθ' αυτή, αλλά ούτε καν ως προς το τι "εφηύρε" ! Έχω εγώ τρόπο να του ανάψω μια (ή και δύο, τρείς) λαμπα φθορίου ΟΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ... χωρίς καν να την συνδέσει σε ένα καλώδιο! Αυτό και να είναι "εφεύρεση" !!! 

Αλλά για να μπορείς να αντιπαρατεθείς σοβαρά σε οτιδήποτε, δεν αρκεί απλά να λέμε περί "ατυχημάτων" που ποτέ δεν βρήκαμε την αιτία αυτών!  Αν και η αποκάλυψη της πλεκτάνης από τότε, είναι ισχυρό στοιχείο αμφισβήτησης του "προτερου έντιμου βίου" ως προς την "εξέλιξη" στο σήμερα, ενός "φαινομένου" ! 

Για αυτό τονίζω μερικά... "κενά" και στην αποκάλυψη... της πλεκτάνης επίσης! 
Που καλό θα ήταν να "γεμίσουν" ή δυνατόν!

----------

CybEng (28-01-17)

----------


## Lykeas

> εχω δει ανθρωπο να τρελαινεται οταν ειδε απο ενα (τεραστιο) μαγνητη νεοδυμιου που γυριζε (παρασσιτα μερικων mA προφανως) να μπαζαρει οργανο 200Α και να νομιζει φυσικα πως ανακαλυψε το αεικινητο...
> Δυστυχως βρεθηκα εγω ο κακος της ιστοριας και του κουρελιασα τα παιδικα του ονειρα επισημανοντας του οτι "ξεχασε" να βαλει το shund παραλληλα με το οργανο  οποτε η μετρηση ηταν μολις 100 μΑ



Πάλι καλά που δεν σου είπε, (αυτό το βραχυκύκλωμα τι το θες). Μπορεί λόγω αγνείας να παραπλανηθεί κάποιος, το πρόβλημα είναι αν κάποιος εν γνώσει του παραπλανά άλλους.

----------


## nick1974

> Έχω εγώ τρόπο να του ανάψω μια (ή και δύο, τρείς) λαμπα φθορίου ΟΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ... χωρίς καν να την συνδέσει σε ένα καλώδιο! Αυτό και να είναι "εφεύρεση" !!!



και οχι μονο, αλλα να βγαλει και διαφορα χρωμματα εκτος του οπτικου της μεταλλικου φιλτρου απο κοκκινοπο εως σχεδον μωβ η και κιτρινο  :Wink:

----------


## Lykeas

> Για αυτό τονίζω μερικά... "κενά" και στην αποκάλυψη... της πλεκτάνης επίσης! 
> Που καλό θα ήταν να "γεμίσουν" ή δυνατόν!



Μετά την έκθεση ιδεών που κατέθεσες δεν κατάλαβα γρι... ποιες είναι οι απορίες σου για να απαντήσω. Η πραγματική αλήθεια είναι, η ηλεκτροφασματική γεννήτρια δεν ήταν τίποτε άλλο από μια μπαταρία 12v / 7Ah κρυμμένη στο εσωτερικό της συσκευής. Αυτή είναι η σκληρή πραγματικότητα όσο και αν πονάει.

----------


## SRF

> Μετά την έκθεση ιδεών που κατέθεσες δεν κατάλαβα γρι... ποιες είναι οι απορίες σου για να απαντήσω. Η πραγματική αλήθεια είναι, η ηλεκτροφασματική γεννήτρια δεν ήταν τίποτε άλλο από μια μπαταρία 12v / 7Ah κρυμμένη στο εσωτερικό της συσκευής. Αυτή είναι η σκληρή πραγματικότητα όσο και αν πονάει.



Να απλοποιήσω λοιπόν μια έστω απορία? 
Το αρχικό κύκλωμα... του ατυχήματος... που δεν "δικαιολογούσε" το κάψιμο του καωδίου ΤΙ ήταν? Ένας απλός ταλαντωτής με το καλώδιο που κάηκε στην έξοδό του υπό μορφή φορτίου αυτού - επαγωγικά συζευγμένου ή μη? Και σε τι χρόνο έγινε το κάψιμο του καλωδίου? άμεσα? Πχ 1"? Ή εν λειτουργία για >1' ? Το κύκλωμα το ίδιο "κάηκε" ή απλά το φορτίο - αν το εν λόγο καλωδιο εν τέλη αυτό εκπροσωπούσε - κάηκε? Παράδειγμα το "καλώδιο" αυτό ως πχ φορτίο στον πχ ταλαντωτή σας... τι ισχύ θα το έκαιγε όπως είπατε? 1W? 100W? 1kW? Και αν αυτό ως δοκιμή επαναλήφθηκε με ίδια αποτελέσματα? Ψάξατε αν έγινε λάθος πχ μιάς συνδεσμολογίας και κάψατε το τότε καλώδιο? Τέτοια απλά πράγματα... εννοώ! Δηλαδή μετά το κάψιμο... δεν ψάξατε καν γιατί και πως κάηκε το καλώδιο, έστω!  

Γιατί το να αυξήσω την μπαταρία σε 12V/7Ah απλά και να επιμηκύνω τον χρόνο "λειτουργίας καψίματος" δεν αλλάζει το ότι όπως είπατε "κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχω εξηγήσει συνέβη"! 
ΤΙ? Το επαναλάβατε για να το ψάξατε έστω αρχικά τότε? και αν ναι, τι είναι αυτό που δεν δικαιολογείται, και έμεινε ασαφές ώστε ακόμα και 30 έτη μετά να λέτε ότι απλά "υποθέτω" ότι "θα οφείλεται" σε Χ ή Ψ? 

Απλή ερώτηση φαντάζομαι... με αρκετά απλή απάντηση, φαντάζομαι... επίσης! Χωρίς εκθέσεις ιδεών!

----------


## Lykeas

[QUOTE=SRF;798403]
ΤΙ? Το επαναλάβατε για να το ψάξατε έστω αρχικά τότε? και αν ναι, τι είναι αυτό που δεν δικαιολογείται, και έμεινε ασαφές ώστε ακόμα και 30 έτη μετά να λέτε ότι απλά "υποθέτω" ότι "θα οφείλεται" σε Χ ή Ψ? 

Φίλε μου καλέ βλέπω την επιμονή σου σε προ τριαντακονταετίας κάποια πειράματα που κάναμε και επιμένεις σε λεπτομέρειες. Είπα και επαναλαμβάνω, κάποιο καλώδιο κάηκε από την τροφοδοσία μιας μπαταρίας 9v  πράγμα που δεν μας απασχόλησε ιδιαιτέρως ούτε ασχοληθήκαμε περεταίρω διότι από εκεί ξεκίνησε η ιδέα της ηλεκτροφασματικής θεωρίας. Τώρα τι διάμετρο είχε το καλώδιο, πόσο χρονικό διάστημα διήρκησε το φαινόμενο, τι ισχύ καταναλώθηκε κ.λπ. που ρωτάς, δεν μετρήσαμε καμιά παράμετρο, δεν κρατήσαμε κανένα στοιχείο, δεν επαναλάβαμε το πείραμα, δεν είναι δυνατόν να ψάχνουμε ψύλλους στα άχυρα και να μη βλέπουμε τον ελέφαντα δίπλα μας.

----------


## SRF

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από SRF
> 
> 
> ΤΙ? Το επαναλάβατε για να το ψάξατε έστω αρχικά τότε? και αν ναι, τι είναι αυτό που δεν δικαιολογείται, και έμεινε ασαφές ώστε ακόμα και 30 έτη μετά να λέτε ότι απλά "υποθέτω" ότι "θα οφείλεται" σε Χ ή Ψ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Φίλε μου καλέ βλέπω την επιμονή σου σε προ τριαντακονταετίας κάποια πειράματα που κάναμε και επιμένεις σε λεπτομέρειες. Είπα και επαναλαμβάνω, κάποιο καλώδιο κάηκε από την τροφοδοσία μιας μπαταρίας 9v  πράγμα που δεν μας απασχόλησε ιδιαιτέρως ούτε ασχοληθήκαμε περεταίρω διότι από εκεί ξεκίνησε η ιδέα της ηλεκτροφασματικής θεωρίας. Τώρα τι διάμετρο είχε το καλώδιο, πόσο χρονικό διάστημα διήρκησε το φαινόμενο, τι ισχύ καταναλώθηκε κ.λπ. που ρωτάς, δεν μετρήσαμε καμιά παράμετρο, δεν κρατήσαμε κανένα στοιχείο, δεν επαναλάβαμε το πείραμα, δεν είναι δυνατόν να ψάχνουμε ψύλλους στα άχυρα και να μη βλέπουμε τον ελέφαντα δίπλα μας.



Εντάξει... Κατάλαβα! κάηκε το καλώδιο από την τροφοδοσία... των 9V και ξεκινησατε μια "υπόθεση" με αυτό ως έναυσμα! 
Αντελήφθην πλήρως, και τους ψύλλους και τα άχυρα! 
Για ποιό πείραμα, κλπ να μιλήσουμε? Απλά ένα καλωδιάκι από την μπαταρία (πιθανών το λεπτό <0.4mm που έχουν τα κλιπς αυτών) κάηκε, πράγμα που θα συμβεί και με ένα απλό βραχυκύκλωμα, αλλά ποτέ δεν το ψάξαμε αν αυτή ήταν η αιτία! Εν αντιθέση εγέννετω ολόκληρη πλάνη, και υποθέσεις περί ηλεκτροφασματικών θεωριών ή υπερσυντονιστικών υποθέσεων !
Τέλος πάντων... Ας μείνουμε στον Ελέφαντα που είναι και στιβαρά αμετακίνητα όντα!

----------


## picdev

Δηλαδή αυτό έγινε πριν 30 χρόνια ?? Από τότε ειναι αυτή η εφεύρεση ? Δεν το πρόσεξα στο βίντεο . 
Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα να ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός του , ακόμα και αν φαίνεται χαζος. Όλα αυτά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ξεκίνησαν από ένα λαμόγιο δημοσιογράφο , ο ζωγράφος είναι ένας καθηατεριμενος επειδή νομίζει ότι θα κοροϊδέψει άλλους καθηστεριμενους.
Ο "δημοσιογραφος" πρέπει να πάει φυλακή και να του πάρουν την άδεια

----------


## SRF

> Δηλαδή αυτό έγινε πριν 30 χρόνια ?? Από τότε ειναι αυτή η εφεύρεση ? Δεν το πρόσεξα στο βίντεο . 
> Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα να ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός του , ακόμα και αν φαίνεται χαζος. Όλα αυτά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ξεκίνησαν από ένα λαμόγιο δημοσιογράφο , ο ζωγράφος είναι ένας καθηατεριμενος επειδή νομίζει ότι θα κοροϊδέψει άλλους καθηστεριμενους.
> Ο "δημοσιογραφος" πρέπει να πάει φυλακή και να του πάρουν την άδεια



Άκη, δεν έχει σημασία ο δημοσιογράφος σε αυτό! Αυτός κάνει "θεωρητικά" την δουλειά του! Εδώ ολόκληρο το επιστημονικό κεφάλαιο της χώρας μας και δεν αντέδρασε σε τίποτα! Τους έδειχνε φούμαρα, μετρούσε ανύπαρκτα πράγματα και δεν βρέθηκε ένας εκεί να του πει ότι ούτε να μετράει ή να χειρίζεται το όργανο μετρήσεων δεν γνωρίζει καν! Και αυτοί υποτίθεται ότι αυτά θα έπρεπε να τα αντιλαμβάνονται εν ριπή οφθαλμού! 
Που να μην πεισθούν και ότι αυτό το κουτί μπρός τους παράγει ρεύμα από την αντιύλη στον Σείριο? 
Δυστυχώς δεν είναι ο δημοσιογραφος το πρόβλημα!

----------


## kioan

> Ο "δημοσιογραφος" πρέπει να πάει φυλακή και να του πάρουν την άδεια



Αν πάρουν την άδεια από τον "δημοσιογράφο" (το εύχομαι), τότε θα πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι και με τα πτυχία των εμπλεκομένων από την Ε.Ε.Φ. (το εύχομαι ακόμα περισσότερο).

----------

CybEng (29-01-17)

----------


## Lykeas

> Δηλαδή αυτό έγινε πριν 30 χρόνια ?? Από τότε ειναι αυτή η εφεύρεση ? Δεν το πρόσεξα στο βίντεο . 
> Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα να ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός του , ακόμα και αν φαίνεται χαζος. Όλα αυτά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ξεκίνησαν από ένα λαμόγιο δημοσιογράφο , ο ζωγράφος είναι ένας καθηατεριμενος επειδή νομίζει ότι θα κοροϊδέψει άλλους καθηστεριμενους.
> Ο "δημοσιογραφος" πρέπει να πάει φυλακή και να του πάρουν την άδεια



Όχι δεν είναι η σημερινή ίδια με αυτά που λέγαμε τότε. Να το διευκρινίσω προς αποφυγήν λανθασμένων εντυπώσεων. Είπα λοιπόν πως η μέθοδος και η στρατηγική που είχε ακολουθηθεί τότε για την παρουσίαση της εφεύρεσης είναι ίδια με την σημερινή, αυτό που διαφέρει είναι η πηγή ενέργειας. Τότε λέγαμε για ενέργεια από το περιβάλλον, ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα κ.λπ. ενώ τώρα ισχυρίζεται ο ΄εφευρέτης΄  διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες μέταλλα σύνθεση συχνοτήτων και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Καμιά σχέση λοιπόν.

----------


## nick1974

> Εντάξει... Κατάλαβα! κάηκε το καλώδιο από την  τροφοδοσία... των 9V και ξεκινησατε μια "υπόθεση" με αυτό ως έναυσμα! 
> Αντελήφθην πλήρως, και τους ψύλλους και τα άχυρα! 
> Για ποιό πείραμα, κλπ να μιλήσουμε? Απλά ένα καλωδιάκι από την μπαταρία  (πιθανών το λεπτό <0.4mm που έχουν τα κλιπς αυτών) κάηκε, πράγμα που  θα συμβεί και με ένα απλό βραχυκύκλωμα, αλλά ποτέ δεν το ψάξαμε αν αυτή  ήταν η αιτία! Εν αντιθέση εγέννετω ολόκληρη πλάνη, και υποθέσεις περί  ηλεκτροφασματικών θεωριών ή υπερσυντονιστικών υποθέσεων !
> Τέλος πάντων... Ας μείνουμε στον Ελέφαντα που είναι και στιβαρά αμετακίνητα όντα!



πριν καμια 25ρια χρονια ηταν ενα βραδυ με τρελη βροχη και αερα κι ειχε  σχετικα καλουτσικη διαδωση στα μεσαια οπου ημουν σε ενα κυκλωμα 5-6  ατομων απο διαφορα μερη της Ελλαδος συν τον ΟΣΚΑΡ (αν τον θυμαται κανεις  που εβγαινε απο καπου Γιουγκοσλαβια μερια.... Σερβια νομιζω).
Στον οσκαρ γενικα δεν ειχα καλο περασμα αλλα εκεινο το βραδυ μου δινε 3 στα 5 στη διαλειψη (κι εγω τον ακουγα καλα).
Καποια στιγμη -100% αληθινη ιστορια, οχι παραβολη- βλεπω τα αμπερ στο  θερμικο (ναι τοτε ειχαμε θερμικα στην εξοδο της κεραιας) να μηδενιζουν,  και γενικα ο συντονισμος μου να χει γινει χαλια. 
αρχιζω συντονιζω παλι με το ρολερ (ειχα ενα τεραστιο πηνιο και μεταβλητο  κενου 10-10000pf που συντονιζε γενικα οτιδηποτε) και απο χει που χα  εξοδο γυρω στο 1 κομμα κατι αμπερ βρεθηκα με 4+ (αν θυμαμαι καλα) που  σημαινει οτι μειωθηκε η Ζ ! συνεχισα την επαφη, και ως δια μαγειας  σχεδον παντου πηρα πολυ καλυτερα κοντρολς, και στον οσκαρ εφτανα πιο  δυνατα απ ολους !
Την επομενη μερα το πρωι ειδα οτι η κεραια ειχε κοπει, ειχε κρεμασει κι ειχε θαφτει η μιση στο χωμα του κηπου! 
Φυσικα ξανασηκωσα την κεραια στη θεση της γιατι απλα δε θα μπορουσα να δικαιολογησω στους δικους μου οτι "πρεπει" να κρεμεται εκει ενα συρμα  :Tongue:  (που σπινθηριζει και καιει κι ολας αν τ ακουμπησεις)
επισεις, φυσικα και εχασα (τουλαχιστο σε περιοχες) αυτο που ειχα  κερδισει, αλλα τι να κανουμε? να εθαβα ολη την κεραια και να της εκανα  και 40 για να παει καλυτερα?  :Lol:   Απλα δεν εδωσα και πολυ σημασια, ουτε εψαξα το θεμα ιδιεταιρα, αν πχ η  πεσμενη κεραια δουλευε το ιδιο καλα και σε στεγνο εδαφος η αν η αποδοση  ειχε να κανει με το συνδυασμο της βροχης. Αρκεστηκα στο οτι ηταν κατι που δεν ηταν εφικτο να γινει μονιμο και τελος (νταξει, οχι πως δε πειραματιστηκα με καθετες και με διαφορες αλλαγες αλλα αλλο αυτο)
Προσπαθω να σκεφτω αν κατι τετοιο συνεβαινε στον ΠΖ τι θα επακολουθουσε :Laugh:

----------


## Lykeas

> Αν πάρουν την άδεια από τον "δημοσιογράφο" (το εύχομαι), τότε θα πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι και με τα πτυχία των εμπλεκομένων από την Ε.Ε.Φ. (το εύχομαι ακόμα περισσότερο).



Οι εξελίξεις μετά την συνέντευξη είναι ραγδαίες, λίγο υπομονή και θα μάθετε λίαν συντόμως συνταρακτικά νέα. Θα σας κρατώ ενήμερους μια και αποφάσισα να σπάσω την σιωπή μου.

----------


## Lykeas

Δεν προλαβαίνω τα μηνύματα, προ ολίγων λεπτών είπα για εξελίξεις μετά την συνέντευξη, διαβάστε λοιπό αυτό. 
http://www.ribandsea.com/waves/2809-...etrou-zografou

----------

VaselPi (29-01-17)

----------


## picdev

Αυτό απάντησε η ένωση φυσικών ?? Τελικά στην Ελλάδα ότι δηλώσεις είσαι . Αν υπήρχε κράτος θα έπρεπε αυτοί οι φυσικοί να σπάνε πέτρες στη Μακρόνησο

----------


## kioan

> Αν υπήρχε κράτος θα έπρεπε αυτοί οι φυσικοί να σπάνε πέτρες στη Μακρόνησο



Ας μην είμαστε τόσο απάνθρωποι... Εγώ θα τους επέτρεπα να τις σπάνε, αντί για τα παραδοσιακά σφυριά, και με συντονισμό Terahertz  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Καλά έχουμε ειδίκουλες πανεπιστήμονες...
Πάρτε και αυτό http://www.nature.com/news/physicist...drogen-1.21379 
Η είδηση βγήκε πριν επιβεβαιωθεί το οτιδήποτε και χωρίς να σταματήσουν την πίεση για μελέτες πριν το αφήσουν μπας και χαθεί (λένε) και δεν έχουν δώσει παραπάνω στοιχεία παρά μόνο ότι "φαίνεται" μεταλλικό.
Άρα στην ουσία για τα ίδια φύκια μιλάμε ακόμη.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πιστεύουν σε ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ οι τύποι..... Καλού κακού φτιάχνω κουτί με σωλήνες για να τους το πουλήσω στην προνομιακή τιμή των 1499 ευρώ με δικαιώματα να την κάνουν ότι θέλουν. Ίσως και κανένα αντί ψεκαστικό μηχάνημα (καμιά πέτρα που θα μαζεύει αεροψεκασμούς)

----------

SUNRISE ZERO (29-01-17), 

VaselPi (29-01-17)

----------


## manolena

Μα, τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει η διαδικασία συμπίεσης υπερ-κατεψυγμένων μορίων υδρογόνου σε ειδικές συνθήκες και με τη βοήθεια τεχνολογίας που ο ΠΖ δεν έχει δεί ούτε στον ύπνο του με τις ανισορροπίες των κυματοδηγών με αλουμινοταινίες που περιφέρει απο εδώ κι απο εκεί μπας και δαγκώσει κανέναν αφελή; Οι τύποι αυτοί της Ε.Ε.Φ. πρέπει να είναι πολύ Π.Ε. (απο το Ε.Π.Ε., *Ε*ταιρεία *Π*εριορισμένης *Ε*υθύνης...) για να απαντούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, τι στην ευχή σκοπούς εξυπηρετεί η ύπαρξή τους... Άκου φίλε μου απάντηση απο "επιστήμονες"...

----------


## manolena

> Ας μην είμαστε τόσο απάνθρωποι... Εγώ θα τους επέτρεπα να τις σπάνε, αντί για τα παραδοσιακά σφυριά, και με συντονισμό Terahertz



Εγώ θα πήγαινα ένα βήμα ακόμα παραπέρα. Να τις σπάνε με τον κ@λο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εγώ θα πήγαινα ένα βήμα ακόμα παραπέρα. Να τις σπάνε με τον κ@λο.



Αυτό θα είναι εύκολο. Μερικοί *κάλοι* (κ@λοι) είναι πολύ σκληροί. Ειδικά αυτοί που βρίσκονται στον εγκέφαλο.

----------


## manolena

> Αυτό θα είναι εύκολο. Μερικοί *κάλοι* (κ@λοι) είναι πολύ σκληροί. Ειδικά αυτοί που βρίσκονται στον εγκέφαλο.



Χαχαχαα, παρεξηγήθηκα, πολύ φοβάμαι!!! Να σπάνε πέτρες με τον κ*Ω*λο εννοούσα! Αλλά και με αυτή την ερμηνεία, το ίδιο εννοούμε!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Όχι Μάνο, δεν παρεξηγήθηκες. Απλώς κολλούσε και πήρα πάσα για να πεταχτώ. 

Τώρα, πέρα από την πλάκα, φαίνεται ότι ο δημοσιογράφος έχει μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τους επιστήμονες. Αυτός δεν ήταν που διαφήμιζε τα γιλέκα "νανοτεχνολογίας" στην ομώνυμη εκπομπή του στην τηλεόραση μπροστά σε καθηγητάδες;

----------


## kioan

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, τι στην ευχή σκοπούς εξυπηρετεί η ύπαρξή τους... Άκου φίλε μου απάντηση απο "επιστήμονες"...



Όταν τελειώσει όλη αυτή η υπόθεση και σκάσει η φούσκα της τρομερής εφεύρεσης, πρέπει να διαδοθεί η ιστορία και στο εξωτερικό και πιο συγκεκριμένα να γίνει γνωστός στην διεθνή επιστημονική κοινότητα ο ρόλος που έπαιξε η ΕΕΦ και τα εν λόγω μέλη της. Μια επιστολή στις επιστημονικές οργανώσεις που αναφέρονται εδώ θα ήταν μια καλή αρχή.






> ο δημοσιογράφος έχει μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τους επιστήμονες. Αυτός δεν ήταν που διαφήμιζε τα γιλέκα "νανοτεχνολογίας" στην ομώνυμη εκπομπή του στην τηλεόραση μπροστά σε καθηγητάδες;



Ναι, αυτός ήταν. Αλλά αυτός μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να ισχυριστεί πως παρασύρθηκε καθώς δεν είναι επιστήμονας. Οι επιστήμονες του πάνελ του να δω πως θα γλιτώσουν.

----------


## nick1974

νταξει.... με τετοιες απαντησεις αυτος ο φιλντισης η ειναι πληρωμενο φερεφωνο η ειναι εντελως ζωον και ασχετος με οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με τη φυσικη,,,
κι αυτο το ατομο ειναι αντιπροεδρος της εεφ? τι στιγμες ζουμε? 
ακουγεται τοσο πασοκ που νομιζω οτι απο μια γωνια θα βγει ο γιαννοπυλος απ τον ταφο του :Laugh:

----------


## Dragonborn

> ακουγεται τοσο πασοκ που...



Σοφή κουβέντα. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ σαν κοινωνικό φαινόμενο αλλοτρίωσε τα πάντα: ρηχή σκέψη αλατισμένη με συνθήματα, πρόχειρη τεκμηρίωση, εύκολο πτυχίο, χαριστική χρηματοδότηση μέσω του Δημοσίου. Όσα τραγελαφικά ζούμε σήμερα έχουν ουσιαστικό σημείο εκκίνησης στον Α. Παπανδρέου, τον Τεγόπουλο (*) και τον ΔΟΛ.


(*) Ο Τεγόπουλος βέβαια έπαιζε διπλό παιχνίδι, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα άλλης συζήτησης.

----------


## leosedf

Μην φεύγετε από το θέμα..

----------


## VaselPi

Η απάντηση του κ. Φ. στον Δημοσιογράφο μας εξέπληξε όλους. Τί σχέση έχει το μεταλλικό υδρογόνο με τη διάσπαση των μορίων του νερού με τα ραδιοκύματα; Ακόμη και ο Δημοσιογράφος τη βλέπει τη διαφορά. Αλλά αυτό που εννοεί ο Αντιπρόεδρος της "Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών" είναι ακόμη πιο άσχετο, καθώς αναφέρεται στον ισχυρισμό-ανοησία του Π.Ζ, σε κάποια τηλεοπτική εκπομπή, περί ηλεκτρικής αγωγιμότητας του αέριου υδρογόνου, ηλεκτροπληξίας μέσω αυτού, "το υδρογόνο είναι μέταλλο" κ.ο.κ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Lykeas

> Η απάντηση του κ. Φ. στον Δημοσιογράφο μας εξέπληξε όλους. Τί σχέση έχει το μεταλλικό υδρογόνο με τη διάσπαση των μορίων του νερού με τα ραδιοκύματα; Ακόμη και ο Δημοσιογράφος τη βλέπει τη διαφορά. Αλλά αυτό που εννοεί ο Αντιπρόεδρος της "Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών" είναι ακόμη πιο άσχετο, καθώς αναφέρεται στον ισχυρισμό-ανοησία του Π.Ζ, σε κάποια τηλεοπτική εκπομπή, περί ηλεκτρικής αγωγιμότητας του αέριου υδρογόνου, ηλεκτροπληξίας μέσω αυτού, "το υδρογόνο είναι μέταλλο" κ.ο.κ. 
> Βασίλειος.



Θεωρούσα από την αρχή δεδομένη (ότι γνώριζε) την στάση του κ. Τρανταφυλλόπουλου, και ανεξήγητη την στάση του κ. Φιλντίση, τώρα η σκόνη πέφτει και το τοπίο ξεκαθαρίζει.

----------


## Spiroslouis

Σχετικά με τη μήνυση που λέει ο Ιωσήφ, δεν νομίζω να στέκει πολύ το πράμα. Δεν βλέπω αδικοπραξία. Ειδικότερα βάση παλαιότερης νομολογίας, για παρόμοιου περιεχομένου δίκη για φάρμακα που υπερνικούν τον καρκίνο από έλληνες "καλλιτέχνες - γιατρούς", που *δεν* πωλούσαν το προϊόν αλλά το παρασκεύαζαν και διανέμανε στο κοινό, υπάρχουν αθωωτικές αποφάσεις, λόγο του ότι δεν υπάρχει δόλος.

----------


## ezizu

Δεν ξέρω αν στέκει ή όχι η μήνυση κ.λ.π..... όμως έστω ότι έγινε έτσι  με τους << καλλιτέχνες - γιατρούς >> .
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (του εδώ θέματος) δεν γνωρίζω να έγινε κάποια διανομή μηχανής παραγωγής ενέργειας (ή να δόθηκε κάπου έστω μια), η οποία βέβαια κατασκευάστηκε από τον <<εφευρέτη>>, οπότε ο σκοπός της κατασκευής, λογικά, δεν είναι η χωρίς πώληση διανομή (όπως στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις).
Εδώ, από όσα γνωρίζουμε, ούτε για μετρήσεις σε κάποιο σοβαρό πιστοποιημένο σχετικό εργαστήριο δεν έχει δώσει τη συγκεκριμένη μηχανή.
Για πιο λόγο λοιπόν κρατάει κάποιος επτασφράγιστο μυστικό την όποια πατέντα , <<εφεύρεση>> κ.ο.κ αν έχει σκοπό να την μοιράσει ελεύθερα στον κόσμο και όχι να την πουλήσει, διερωτώμαι; 
Εκτός αυτού από την πρώτη στιγμή (βάσει των λεγόμενων  στo video στο link του ποστ#1469) έψαχναν επενδυτές για την συγκεκριμένη  <<εφεύρεσή>>.
Πλέον ο <<εφευρέτης>> έχει απευθυνθεί, όπως έχει γίνει γνωστό και στο Ελληνικό ΥΠΕΘΑ κ.ο.κ. .........μάλλον θέλει να τους μοιράσει τέτοιες μηχανές, τις οποίες θα τις κατασκευάσει μόνος του, με δική του μονάδα παραγωγής κ.ο.κ.
Τι να πω........... τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν, στο μεσιανό κατάρτι.....και πέρασε ένα πιρούνι και τα έβαψε τετράγωνα.........μάλλον αυτό ταιριάζει γάντι.

----------


## leosedf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk4d4gUg67c&t=0s

----------


## nepomuk

Χαιρετιζω την παρεα της  ενεργειας .Επτρεψτε μου να  συστηθω. Γιωργος   Σα   και   εδω   nepomuk  
οπως και στο φορουμ του φιδεμπορα.
Δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος  απο  οικονομικες  επιστημες προερχομαι   την παλαι ποτε
ΑΒΣΠ   νυν   οικ/κο παν/μιο Πειραια .Δεν ειμαι Τεχνολογικα  αναλφαβητος.
Εκκινω με ενα χιουμοριστικο επεισοδιο .Καποια στιγμη  υποβαλλω στους μηχανικους του   ζουγκλα
αλλα και στην ομαδα (πζ) αιτηση για  διπλωμα ευρεσιλεξιας! Το  ενα  και μονο ενα  Ξεπετα !!!
ως την καλυτερη  μνημη εις τους αιωνας των αιωνων  αμην.
Εφαγα μπαν μονο για  3 ημερες , ενω περιμενα την εσχατη των ποινων.
Θα επανελθω και με  αλλα  τραγελαφικα .
Θα ηθελα   εδω  να  ευχαριστησω  τα μελη  που μας  εκαναν  να  ξαναδιαβασουμε φυσικη
αλλα και να  μαθουμε  καινουργια πραγματα
Γ.Σ

----------


## Dragonborn

Τι ακριβώς είναι ένας φιδέμπορας ;

Γιατί ένας φιδέμπορας πρέπει να έχει φόρουμ;

----------


## nepomuk

Ο ορος φιδεμπορας πιστωνεται σε μελος του φορουμ .Τεχνικος δεν ειμαι  αλλα  να  ενας  χαλκοσωληνας κουλουριασμενος
που δεν ειναι βοας , δεν ειναι κροταλιας .
Μετα το πρωτο βραδυνο σφηνακι επιτρεψτε μου μια προσεγγιση κοινωνικης  μηχανικης  .
(πζ)  ..  πζζζ   ειναι    εθιστικο  χωρις πλακα .Δημιουργει εξαρτηση . Πολλοι μηδε υμων εξαιρουμενων 
θελουμε τη δοση μας   σε   πζζζζ    ..    και φασουλι το φασουλι  μακραινει το φιδι.
Γ.Σ

----------


## Thansavv

Εχθές είχα ακεφιές, και έβαλα να δω ένα επεισόδιο από ΠΖ.
Έπεσα σ' *αυτό

*PZ.jpg
Πολύ τσαπατσουλιά!  :Lol:  (Τριάντα χρόνια έρευνας και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα!)
Έβαλε και Βάνα ο μπάρμπας. Είναι και κλειστή!

----------


## nick1974

> Τι ακριβώς είναι ένας φιδέμπορας ;
> 
> Γιατί ένας φιδέμπορας πρέπει να έχει φόρουμ;



εχω την αισθηση πως μαλλον πρεπει να ειμαι ο δημιουργος της λεξης -εκτος αν προυπηρχε και την εκλεψα κι εγω απ αλλου χωρις να το θυμαμαι- η οποια πρωτοχρησιμοποιηθηκε σε καναλια του youtube  για το ζωγραφο... απ το snake oil μου βγηκε λιγο βλεποντας τη φατσα του και λιγο ταυτιζοντας τον με κατι αντιστοιχους τσαρλατανους στην εποχη της Αγριας Δυσης που παρισταναν τους "γιατρους" που ανακαλυψαν το σουπερ φαρμακο που θεραπευει τα παντα και που συνηθως αυτο το "φαρμακο" μπορει να χε μεσα απο κακτους μεχρι φιδια  :Lol:  (btw για οσους δε γνωριζουν καπως ετσι ξεκινησε κι η κοκα κολα, αλλα σε αντιθεση με τα υπολοιπα ειχε καλη γευση και επικρατησε τελικα ως αναψυκτικο. Παντως οι αλουμινοταινιες με τα υψισυχνα σωληνακια δε νομιζω να εχουν την ιδια επιτυχια)

luki-luk-53-to-elixirio.jpg

----------

Dragonborn (08-02-17)

----------


## matthew

> "το υδρογόνο είναι μέταλλο"



Είχα διαβάσει σε ένα άρθρο παλιότερα ότι κάποια συγκεκριμένα χημικά στοιχεία όπως τα υδρογόνο, οξυγόνο, άζωτο και άνθρακας, θεωρούνται μέταλλα από τους αστροφυσικούς. Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς γιατί  :Unsure: , ίσως έχει να κάνει με τον κύκλο άνθρακα-αζώτου-οξυγόνου (CNO) που συμβαίνει στο εσωτερικό γιγάντιων άστρων.

----------


## VaselPi

*matthew* (Ματθαίος), δια στόματος του Π. Ζ. ακούστηκαν πολλές ανοησίες. Μερικές είναι εμφανείς στους Φυσικούς, άλλες στους Ηλεκτρονικούς, ενώ άλλες είναι εμφανείς στους Χημικούς. Για παράδειγμα:

*1. Ανοησία Φυσικής:* " Βρήκα τρόπο (με ραδιοκύματα) να μειώσω την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού". Πρόκειται για ανοησία, καθώς οι βασικές αρχές της Φυσικής απαγορεύουν αυτήν τη μείωση.

*2. Ανοησία Ηλεκτρονικής:* "Η κεραία χοάνης ενισχύει τα ραδιοκύματα κατά 26 db" (ενίσχυση των ραδιοκυμάτων από 350 mW προς 140 W). Πρόκειται για ανοησία, καθώς ακόμη και οι αρχάριοι Ηλεκτρονικοί γνωρίζουν ότι με τα παθητική στοιχεία τα ραδιοκύματα μπορείς μόνο να τα οδηγείς, να τα εστιάσεις ή να τα απλώσεις, αλλά όχι να τα ενισχύσεις κατά Watt. Την ενίσχυση κατά Watt την επιτυγχάνουν μόνο με ενεργά στοιχεία, όπως είναι τα τρανζίστορ, τα κλείστρον, οι λυχνίες οδεύοντος και αντιστρόφου κύματος κ.λπ. Επομένως, η απολαβή της κεραίας (Gain), ως χαρακτηριστικό μέγεθος έχει άλλο νόημα και εξαρτάται από την κατευθυντικότητά της.

*3. Ανοησία Ηλεκτροχημείας:* Δηλώθηκε "εφεύρεση-κατασκευή" κράματος με ενεργειακή πυκνότητα 450 MJ/kg. Πρόκειται για ανοησία, καθώς τη μεγαλύτερη ενεργειακή πυκνότητα έχει το Λίθιο (Li), η θεωρητική τιμή της οποίας είναι 42,3 MJ/kg, ενώ στις εφαρμογές του συστήματος Li-air (Li-O2), η καλύτερη απόδοση είναι 6,1 Mj/kg.

*4. Ανοησία σχολικών βιβλίων:* "Το υδρογόνο είναι μέταλλο". Πρόκειται για τη μεγαλύτερη ανοησία που ακούστηκε σε εκπομπή, καθώς αφορά το περιεχόμενο των σχολικών βιβλίων. Με τη φράση αυτή ταυτίζει τις φυσικές ιδιότητες του υδρογόνου με τις χημικές. Πράγματι, στα βιβλία της Χημείας, το υδρογόνο, ως προς τις _χημικές του ιδιότητες_ το κατατάσσουν στα μέταλλα, εννοώντας, ότι στις χημικές αντιδράσεις με τα άλλα στοιχεία το αέριο αυτό συμπεριφέρεται όπως τα μέταλλα. Αλλά ως προς τις _φυσικές του ιδιότητες_, το υδρογόνο, όπως όλα τα αέρια, είναι μονωτική ουσία, η οποία αποκτά ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα μόνο σε ηλεκτρικά πεδία πάνω από 18 kV/cm. Ο ισχυρισμός περί ηλεκτρικής αγωγιμότητας του υδρογόνου υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, αλλά ακόμη και ηλεκτροπληξία μέσω αυτού, ακούγεται ως ανοησία ακόμη και στους μαθητές των Λυκείων. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (09-02-17), 

manolena (08-02-17)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Πράγματι, στα βιβλία της Χημείας, το υδρογόνο, ως προς τις _χημικές του ιδιότητες_ το κατατάσσουν στα μέταλλα, εννοώντας, ότι στις χημικές αντιδράσεις με τα άλλα στοιχεία το αέριο αυτό συμπεριφέρεται όπως τα μέταλλα.



Η σωστή έκφραση είναι ότι σχηματίζει κατιόντα, π.χ. στο θειϊκό οξύ.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε ιδιάζουσες συνθήκες το υδρογόνο παρουσιάζει ορισμένα μεταλλικά χαρακτηριστικά. Π.χ. κατά τις ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις αν υπάρχει παρουσία υδρογόνου (π.χ. από υγρασία ή ακαθαρσίες), αυτό απορροφάται σε μεγάλη ποσότητα από τον χάλυβα (σίδηρο) δίπλα στην συγκόλληση στο κρυσταλλικό πλέγμα. Στις συνθήκες αυτές το ατομικό υδρογόνο συμμετέχει σαν μέταλλο στο κρυσταλλικό πλέγμα. Όταν η θερμοκρασία πέσει κάτω από 300-500 oC τότε αυτό χάνει τον μεταλλικό χαρακτήρα, αποβάλλεται από τον σίδηρο και σχηματίζει αέριο H2 μέσα στο υλικό. Αν ο χάλυβας είναι υψηλής αντοχής, τότε από την πίεση των φυσαλλίδων αερίου παθαίνει ρηγματώσεις δίπλα στην συγκόλληση.

Ασφαλώς τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτά απέχουν πολύ από τον αφορισμό "Το υδρογόνο είναι μέταλλο".

----------


## nepomuk

Αγαπητα μελη , ως γνωστον η προσεγγιση μου στο θεμα μας ειναι κοινωνικοπολιτικη .
Επιτρεψτε μου μια μικρη ιστορικη αναδρομη , παραθετοντας  εδω  ενα μικρο αποσπασμα
απο ερωτηματα-αποριες  που εθεσα  στο φορουμ  του φιδεμπορα.
Το υφος των ερωτηματων ειναι παιδιαστικο , αφελες , αβανταδορικο  κτλπ  γιατι μονο τετοια περνανε  στο  (πζ)
οπως  και εδω  εχει αναφερθει προ πολλου .
Στο συγκεκριμενο μηνυμα που εστειλλα  , υπαρχει απαντηση  απο Λοχαγο του κινηματος
που τα  αρχικα του εχουν αναφερθει εδω  στα  .... αγγλικα  .Επειδη  αφορα  αλλο προσωπο
δεν μπορω  να  την  παραθεσω   και οι ενδιαφερομενοι   ας πανε  στον φιδισιο φορουμ.


ΧΡΥΣΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΠΕΛ

Started by nepomuk, June 3, 2016

Αγαπητε  κυριε Πετρο και αγαπητο φορουμ
Παρακαλω επιτρεψτε μου να πω με δικα μου λογια τους στοχους που επιδιωκει αυτη
η μεγαλη εφευρεση, που τωρα πλεον εχω την εντυπωση οτι  αντεληφθην πληρως.
Το να γραφτει ενας μεγαλος εφευρετης με χρυσα γραμματα στη ιστορια των επιστημων
και να του απονεμηθουν πολλα Νομπελ, απο οικονομικης πλευρας δεν σημανει τιποτα.
Το να εχεις εφευρει - ανακαλυψει κατι σαν τη κοτα που κανει τα χρυσα αυγα η τη
φιλοσοφικη λιθο και να σου φυγει η συνταγη μεσα απο τα χερια  ειναι η απολυτη απε
ρισκεψια.
Ο κ. Πετρος σχεδον απο τη πρωτη στιγμη ,οσο κι αν φαινεται απιστευτο,εθεσε εαυτον
και την εφευρεση του ,υπερ του εθνικου συμφεροντος.
Απλοικα  θα το ελεγα εγω : Καλως να ορισει το δολλαριο και απο Νομπελ εχουμε παρει
της  λογοτεχνιας.Ποτε δεν ισχυριστηκε οτι ειναι ο παγκοσμιος οσιος στυλιτης που
θα αρει το κοσμο  απο τις  αμαρτιες  του.


Ακολουθει  ενδιαφερουσα  απαντηση Λοχαγου  , εκτοτε  το  θεμα εκλεισε.
Ισως  για  μην εχει αλλες  απαντησεις  απο σκεπτομενους.

----------


## nepomuk

Επιεδη  ο παλμος  του  τοπικ  επεσε λιγο  , επιτρεψτε μου.
Φιδεμπορας  , φιδισιο φορουμ  ,προσθετουμε την εεοφις 
ως εκδιδομενη και το φορουμ  γινεται σενιο και τελικα 
οφισλντισενιο.

----------


## Lykeas

Καλημερίζω την συντροφιά. Μια παράκληση προς τον αγαπητό FreeEnergy, ει δυνατόν να μας ενημερώσει εάν εργάζεται ακόμα για την επαλήθευση του πειράματος με το induction heater (μούμια) και τον δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την ερώτηση.     :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

Το θέμα απλά έπεσε επειδή εξαφανίστηκε ο Ζωγράφος... Το μόνο που καταφέρνει είναι να σφραγίσει πόσο αλήθεια έλεγε.

----------


## nick1974

τωρα παιζει λιγο σωρρας... αλλα στα ξεφουσκωματα...
Θα βρει ο τριανταφυλλοζουγκλας κανα νεο σωτηρα, κι ελα να πεφτουν τα στοιχηματα τι θα ειναι αυτη τη φορα! ο "τρισεκατομμυριουχος" κι ο "εφευρετης" καηκαν, εγω πονταρω ο επομενος να ειναι εξωγηινος που διεσχησε 100000 ετη φωτος με πιρογα και ξηρα τροφη επειδη θελει να βοηθησει την Ελλαδα με μια μικρη συνδρομη  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

Όσο και να ξεφουσκώσει το θέμα, θα έχουμε να θυμόμαστε

- τον τηλεοπτικό μαϊντανό με τα σωληνάκια και την χωματερή επιστημονικών οργάνων
- την πληθώρα ηλιθίων που με φανατισμό τους υποστήριζαν κάτω από κάθε σχετική ανάρτηση στο διαδίκτυο (οι οποίοι έχουν και δικαίωμα ψήφου αλλά ας μην επεκταθούμε σε αυτό)
- τη σοβαρότητα της ηγεσίας της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------

SRF (10-02-17)

----------


## Dragonborn

Ξεχνάτε και τους ποικιλώνυμους "γέροντες", "αγιορείτες πατέρες" και λοιπούς ρασοφόρους-γενειοφόρους που μας βομβαρδίζουν καθημερινά με προφητείες. Άλλη φάμπρικα και αυτή...

----------


## nepomuk

Φιλτατοι , επιτρεψτε να  παρουσιασω τα οσα ειδαμε στα βιντεο απο διαφορετικη οπτικη γωνια.  
Θα κανω χρηση Fuzzy Logic, ασαφους - θολης λογικης ,θεωρια Χαους και  με λιγη
συνομωσιολογια .Για την τελευταια  ειναι υπευθυνες οι 8 γνωστες αδελφες και 108
αλλες  εν πολλοις  αγνωστες εξεδελφες τους .Εχω προσθεσει την Προμογκαζ  στις
7 , ενεκα υποκλισεων και χειροφιληματων  απο πρων ημετερο υπουργο  στον 
προεδρο της.
Οι  αρλουμπες - οπως  ειπωθηκε  εδω - που διαβαζουμε  στο  φατσοβιβλιο  απο
ομαδες  υποστηριξης , δεν  ειναι αυτο  που  φαινεται.
Για ψυχεδελεια προκειται, εν ειδει ψηφιακου εσεσντι , αποκοιμιστικου για μελη 
εμπορικου ηλεκτρονικου φορουμ , που προωθουν δολιως ανταγωνιστικες μορφες ενεργειας.
Για την μπαλαντεζα 3χ1,5 κτλπ  που τροφοδοτει ταχαμου ,λιαν  ενεργοβορες συσκευες θα επανελθω
δριμυτερος, μολις  λαβω το αντιδοτο.

----------


## Satcom

> εχω την αισθηση πως μαλλον πρεπει να ειμαι ο δημιουργος της λεξης -εκτος αν προυπηρχε και την εκλεψα κι εγω απ αλλου χωρις να το θυμαμαι




Ο φιδέμπορας είναι ο γνωστός κυρ Βασίλης που έβγαινε στο ραδιόφωνο του ΣΚΑΙ στην Ελληνοφρένεια στον Αποστόλη πριν καμιά 10αρια χρόνια!

----------


## nick1974

Απο κει θα το κλεψα λοιπον, αν και στανταρ δεν ακουω Σκαι, θα το πηρε τ αφτι μου σε κανα ταξι  :Biggrin:

----------


## kioan

Φιδέμπορα λέγαμε τον καθηγητή φυσικής που είχαμε στο Λύκειο (αρκετά πριν την Ελληνοφρένεια) γιατί είχε μια τάση να πετάει φίδια 😁 δηλαδή να διηγείται ελαφρώς φανταστικές ιστορίες ως πραγματικές 😁

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Satcom

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι το είχα δει σε ένα κείμενο του Πουλικάκου στους ντανταιστές του ''Πάλι'' κάπου στα 70΄s. :Rolleyes:

----------


## MacGyver

Ελληνοφρένεια: ο ορισμός του ρηχού! Ο Σεφερλής μπροστά τους είναι Αριστοφάνης!

----------


## nepomuk

Συνεχιζω με τη μπαλαντεζα 3χ1,5 που συνδεεται  με  ενα  παιδικο μοντελο  , μικροπετρος 
βερσιον 2 .Ο Μεγας Πετρος με  τα  50   κιλοβατ κρυβεται  στην Αγια  Πετρουπολη.
Πισω  απο κλειστες  πορτες  και μεσα  απο τη  κλειδαροτρυπα  , τον μπανισε 
Ο φιλντισης  και μας  διαβεβαιωσε  γι αυτο.
Να μην σας κουρασω  αλλο , το    χαοτικο σεναριο  ειναι προφανες .
Στο κυκλωμα   υπαρχει  ελαχιστη  πραγματικη πληροφορια  και ολο το αλλο ειναι Θορυβος.
Για προφανεις λογους  οπως  KGB , ICA  , Σομαντ  και  τοσα αλλα  ευαγη ιδρυματα .
Ο Μεγας καινοτομος  δεν θα υποπεσει  σε  παιδαριωδη σφαλματα  οπως  τοσοι και τοσοι
μεγαλοι εφευρετες. Νικολα Τεσλα  πχ  Τον εγραψε η ιστορια   αλλα πεθανε  στη  ψαθα.
Πραγματικη πληροφορια : Παραθετω  τα  σιγουρακια  μετα  απο επισταμενη ερευνα
Μαρκετινγκ και παραψυχολογιας. 
Ο Πετρος  δεν ειναι   ο  Οσιος στυλιτης  που  θα  αρει τις  αμαρτιες του ποπολου.
Ο καθεις και τα  χρεη του ,To κινημα Μεσογειος ευαγγελιζεται  απλως μια Μικροσεισαχθεια.
Διαφορετικα  ο καταθετης σε  Ελληνικη τραπεζα , θα γινει  το νεο συντομο ανεκδοτο  
μετα το ξεπερασμενο  Αλβανος Τουριστας .
Δεν  παραβιαζει κανενα γνωστο  νομο της  φυσικης .Το  ακουσατε  αξιοτιμε  VaselPΙ...;
αναζητησατε  αλλου τις ζαβολιες    κατα  το  " cherchez la femme "
Ερευνα  διεξαγεται  σε   πολλα καμουφλαρισμενα εργαστηρια  ανα  την χωρα .
Παραπεμπω στο πρωτο υδρογονοκινητο   βεσπακι-παπακι , που ενω  οργωσε τους
στενους δρομους της Σαλαμινος  , διελαθε του κλικ των δαιμονιων Παπαρατσι.
σ.σ   Μονο ο Ζουγκλοπουλος  το επαιξε κι αυτο λογοκριμενο.
Προς τουτο  και οι ευχαριστιες  στα σωματα  ασφαλειας , που  παρεχουν δωρεαν
λουφα και παραλλαγη  στους 40 και πλεον  αορατους συνεργατες , επιστημονες υψηλης 
σταθμης , που  αοκνως  και ανιδιοτελως συνδραμουν την μεγαλη καινοτομια.
Μεταξυ μας  παντως  οι 39  κρατανε  πισινη για να  γλυτωσουν το ξυλο αν κατι στραβωσει.
Ο Πετρος  ειναι  μαθημενος ,ως προεδρος 15μελους την περιοδο της δικτατοριας.
Πληροφορια και θορυβος ενας αχταρμας . Συνεχιζεται ...

----------


## hurt30

Σκέψου να του έρθει κανένας ντουβρουτζάς (χτύπα ξύλο) και να έχουμε ακόμα ένα μάρτυρα...

----------


## nepomuk

Επιτρεψτε  μου  ενα γρηγορο σχολιο. Δεν με χτυπησε κεραμιδα  ακομα , αλλα τον Μεγα Πετρο τον ειδε 
και μας  διαβεβαιωσε εκπαιδευτικος  δευτερ/μιας εκπαιδευσης .Δασκαλος δηλαδη .Τωρα  αν ειδε και το Χριστο  ναυτη θα  σας γελασω .
Τι ειναι ενας  δασκαλος ; Μπορει  ενας δασκαλος να ειναι απατεωνας; 
Αν οχι τοτε  αβιαστα προκυπτει  οτι  η κουζινα χωματερη απηρχαιωμενων οργανων μετρησης , οπως ευστοχα
χαρακτηριστηκε  εδω  , ειναι  Το Μουσειο της καινοτομιας   , εκει αρχησαν ολα.
Τα πανακριβα  , αστρονομικου κοστους  ειναι στα  υπογεια  του  Ναυσταθμου Σαλαμινος.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Μπορει  ενας δασκαλος να ειναι απατεωνας;



Βεβαίως. Άνθρωποι είναι και αυτοί.

----------


## nepomuk

> Βεβαίως. Άνθρωποι είναι και αυτοί.



Κουιζ . Ποιος Δασκαλεψε τον Δασκαλο ,αυτον Τον   Σαρδαναπαλο ;
Η θεια Ολγα  του " Καλημερα Αλογονο " ;
Αναζητειται λυση Τριτοβαθμιας εξισωσης , πολλων μεταβλητων.
Βαλτε ενα χερακι  και ας  αφησουμε στην ακρη τα κατσαρολικα της θειας.
Μετα ταυτα υποσχομαι να παραθεσω διαβολικο επενδυτικο σχεδιο 
χαμηλου ρισκου αν  η λυση ειναι σωστη  για  να  τα  παρουμε
απο τους Κουτοφραγκους.

----------


## VaselPi

Ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο.   Τη μελωδία αυτή την εντόπισα στους πίνακες ζωγραφικής. Είναι του Χρήστου Σφυρή (Χρήστος Σφυρής - Greek-American composer).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGP8zRhveXU

Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

> Ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο.   Τη μελωδία αυτή την εντόπισα στους πίνακες ζωγραφικής. Είναι του Χρήστου Σφυρή (Χρήστος Σφυρής - Greek-American composer).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGP8zRhveXU
> 
> Βασίλειος.




Ευχαριστω , αλλα τουτη την στιγμη δεν μπορω να  ανταποδωσω με  κατι χαλαρωτικο .
Πριν λιγο ο δασκαλος  με τις  περιορισμενες ακαδημαικες περγαμηνες (αν καταλαβα καλα )
παρουσιασε το Θεωρητικο του πονημα, (μανιφεστο  :Wink:    και  επεται λεει συνεχεια  στο hellagen.gr  
" ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΦΑΣΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ  :  Το Υδρογονο ως μεταλλο "   11.02    17/02/2017
Αξιοτιμε  VaslPI , δικαιωματικα εχετε τον λογο  (ανοησια σχολ βιβλιων κτλπ).

σ.σ  Δεν ειμαι εγκαθετος  ουδενος  , το  χιουμορ ειναι  υποκειμενικο.   
και αλλο ενα  με τον τοτο  ...
κοιν. κινημα υδρογειος  : μηπως  ηταν ;   ειναι ;  ενας    αντιπερισπασμος ;

Γ.Σ

----------


## george Mp

http://katohika.gr/ellada/idrogono-os-metallo/

----------


## leosedf

Έχει και copyright κλαίω  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Πάω στοίχημα αν ψάξεις google θα βρεις και από που έκλεψε τα κείμενα.

----------


## leosedf

Και από κάτω στα σχόλια:

"Καλησπέρα.Είμαι Μηχανολόγος-ηλεκτρολόγος. Έχω μείνει έκθαμβος με τη δημοσίευση του ερευνητή Πέτρου Ζωγράφου. Είναι απολύτως τεκμηριωμένη και στηρίζεται απόλυτα στους νόμους της φυσικής. Απο ότι φαίνεται με τη δημοσίευση αυτη ανοίγονται νέοι ορίζοντες στα επίπεδα της κατάλυσης καθώς και της ενέργειας. Επιτέλους και κάτι καλό και πλήρως τεκμηριωμένο! Νιώθω υπερήφανος που είμαι έλληνας γιατι απο ότι φαίνεται με αφορμή αυτη τη δημοσίευση ανοίγονται νέα κεφάλαια στην επιστήμη της φυσικής."

Να μας πει ποιος είναι να ξέρουμε να τον βάλουμε να κανελώνει ρυζόγαλα.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Να μας πει ποιος είναι να ξέρουμε να τον βάλουμε να κανελώνει ρυζόγαλα.



Να του στείλουμε ένα μεγάλο δέμα εκ μέρους όλου του φόρουμ!

----------


## CybEng

Δεν μας έφταναν οι φυσικοί, τώρα έχουμε και μηχανολόγους-ηλεκτρολόγους καθώς και κάποιον που δηλώνει χημικός-μηχανικός. 

Μα καλά τι τους ψεκάζουν εκεί στα πανεπιστήμια-πολυτεχνεία ; 

Όταν βλέπω ότι απόφοιτοι γ-βάθμιας εκπαίδευσης τρώνε τόσο εύκολα τα παραμύθια τότε πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα σε αυτόν τον τόπο. Οι μεγαλο-καθηγητάδες πρέπει να "κάθονται" τόσο ψηλά στην "έδρα" τους που δεν βλέπουν σε τι φυντάνια χαρίζουν διπλώματα & πτυχία.

----------


## Dragonborn

"Μηχανολόγος Ηλεκτρολόγος" σημαίνει απόφοιτος ΕΜΠ μέχρι το 1980 το αργότερο. 'Εφτυσε αίμα για να μπει στο ΕΜΠ, για να τελειώσει το ΕΜΠ και για να περάσει τα οκτάωρα. Αν ήταν κάπως επικοινωνιακός, κατά την περίοδο 1980-2004 έβγαλε χρήμα με το φτυάρι. Και ξαφνικά τώρα στα 60 και κάτι προσκολλήθηκε στο άρμα του Π.Ζ. Απλώς απίστευτο.

----------


## manolena

> http://katohika.gr/ellada/idrogono-os-metallo/



Ωωω μπωωω μ@λ@κα τάπααααα... Μας ρούμπωσε τώρα... Έτσι δε λέγαμε μικροί; 

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω τα χαρτιά αυτά που μου 'τριψε στη μούρη.

----------


## nepomuk

Για την πληροτητα του Μανιφεστου  του Μεταλλου , που καθισταται ως  τετοιο
δια ψυξης και σφυρηλατησης σε αδαμαντινο αμονι , παραθετω τις κατωθι
Ζωγραφιες. Η Απαριθμηση   μιας  με  τον   δεκαεξαδικο  
414A0E8B97D08E9E7A868435BDDF9327  , εξαντλησε  ακομα και τη μνημη
του ενος Ξεπετα , που ως  ατελης  δεν  ελαβε  την πιστοποιηση απο τους
μηχανικους   του  Ζουγκλοπουλου .Ερμηνευστε Παρκαλω.
Εχει ζητηθει επισημως  ακαδημαικη χειρα βοηθειας , που ισως  ηρξατο 
χειρων αδικων μεσω  ανοησιων , αλλα επιταχυνε  τις εξελιξεις.
DiamondAnvil_final2.jpgmetallic_hydrogen_1280.jpg414A0E8B97D08E9E7A868435BDDF9327.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Δια στόματος του Π.Ζ. ακούστηκαν πολλές ανοησίες, αλλά τώρα στις προφορικές προστέθηκαν και γραμμένες σε κείμενο, όπως μας πληροφορεί η ιστοσελίδα Hellagen. 
Και πάλι επιμένει στην ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα του υδρογόνου υπό κανονικές συνθήκες. Προς απόδειξη, επικαλείται 2 πειράματα: το πείραμα το πρώτο και το πείραμα το δεύτερο.
*1.* Πείραμα πρώτο. το περιγράφει σωστά, καθώς πρόκειται για τη συνηθισμένη ηλεκτρική εκκένωση αίγλης υπό χαμηλή πίεση (μερικά Torr). Αλλά ως προς την ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα του υδρογόνου εδώ ανακύπτουν 2 ενστάσεις. Πρώτον, τα μερικά Torr δεν είναι 760, δηλαδή στο εσωτερικό του σωλήνα δεν επικρατούν οι κανονικές συνθήκες και, δεύτερον, η ηλεκτρική αντοχή του αερίου σε μεγάλο βαθμό εξαρτάται από τη πίεσή του, αλλά και από την απόσταση μεταξύ των ηλεκτροδίων (νόμος του Paschen). Για παράδειγμα, αν στα 760 Torr (πίεση 1 ατμ.) η ηλεκτρική αντοχή του υδρογόνου είναι 18000 V/cm, σε πίεση 1 Torr, η αντοχή είναι μόλις 210 V/cm. Επομένως, ακόμη και σε πίεση 1 Torr και απόσταση 1 cm, σε τάσεις μικρότερες των 210 V το υδρογόνο είναι μονωτική ουσία. Στα 760 Torr, οι μονωτικές του ιδιότητες επεκτείνονται έως τα  18 kV/cm.
Τα γνωρίζει αυτά ο Π.Ζ; Είμαι σίγουρος πως-ναι, καθώς τα γνωρίζουν όλοι οι Ηλεκτρονικοί και Ηλεκτρολόγοι. Παρά ταύτα, επεκτείνει τις ηλεκτρικές ιδιότητες του υδρογόνου της αίγλης στο υδρογόνο που βρίσκεται υπό κανονικές συνθήκες. Εδώ εντοπίζεται η πρώτη ανοησία, αλλά στο βαθμό που η εκκένωση αίγλης παρατηρείται σε _όλα τα αέρια_, προκύπτει έτσι η δεύτερη, σύμφωνα με την τις οποία τις αγώγιμες (ηλεκτρικά) ιδιότητες έχουν όλα τα αέρια!!! 
*2.* Το δεύτερο πείραμα το ερμηνεύει εντελώς εσφαλμένα! Καμία σχέση με την πραγματική αιτία μείωσης της θερμοκρασίας του λευκόχρυσου στο σωλήνα. Το βλέπουν αυτό αμέσως όλοι που γνωρίζουν την αρχή λειτουργίας του μετρητή κενού.
Πράγματι, στον μετρητή κενού, ένα λεπτό σύρμα από λευκόχρυσο θερμαίνεται με ρεύμα περίπου 20 mA. Έτσι, στο σύρμα αυτό δημιουργείται μία παραβολική κατανομή θερμοκρασίας, με μέγιστο στο κέντρο (300 C), ενώ τα δύο του άκρα παραμένουν ψυχρά, σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου. Τη θερμοκρασία του κέντρου τη μετράνε με ένα λεπτό θερμοζεύγος, η οποία, με τη σειρά της,  εξαρτάται από την πίεση του αερίου που περιβάλλει το σύρμα λευκόχρυσου. Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η πίεση του αερίου, τόσο μεγαλύτερη είναι απώλεια θερμότητας του λευκόχρησου προς το περίβλημα  και τόσο περισσότερο μειώνεται η θερμοκρασία του. Η κλίμακα του οργάνου βαθμονομείται για τον αέρα και χρησιμοποιείται στις πιέσεις από 1 Torr έως 1 mTorr. 
Προσοχή, αν ο μετρητής αυτός χρησιμοποιηθεί για μέτρηση πίεσης υδρογόνου, θα σας "γελάσει" περίπου 10 φορές, καθότι η θερμική αγωγιμότητα του υδρογόνου είναι περίπου 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη του αέρα. Επομένως, όσοι γνωρίζουν αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες, αμέσως αντιλαμβάνονται ότι στο δεύτερο πείραμα που αναφέρει ο Π.Ζ, το σπειροειδές σύρμα από λευκόχρυσο μειώνει τη θερμοκρασία του λόγω μεγάλης (μεγαλύτερη όλων των αερίων) θερμικής αγωγιμότητας του υδρογόνου. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (24-02-17), 

kioan (21-04-17)

----------


## leosedf

Τι έγινε μας άφησε?

----------


## lepouras

> Τι έγινε μας άφησε?



τη? τον φάγανε τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα που εξυπηρετούμε? δεν άκουσα κάτι.......

----------


## leosedf

> τη? τον φάγανε τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα που εξυπηρετούμε? δεν άκουσα κάτι.......



Δεν ξέρω δεν είχα δώσει εντολή κλπ και δε μου είπε κανείς κάτι..

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν ξέρω δεν είχα δώσει εντολή κλπ και δε μου είπε κανείς κάτι..



Κωνσταντίνε, ανέβασες τα GHz στην υπογραφή σου;

----------


## leosedf

> Κωνσταντίνε, ανέβασες τα GHz στην υπογραφή σου;



Το πρόσεξες ε? Ναι έχω φτάσει εκεί πλέον.

----------


## Spiroslouis

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι τον απήγαγαν εξωγήινοι. Μου το είπε και μια καφετζού και μια αυγουλού και μια αγγουρού.



Όπα λάθος, η αγγουρού ήταν για άλλη δουλειά.

----------


## lepouras

> Κωνσταντίνε, ανέβασες τα GHz στην υπογραφή σου;







> Το πρόσεξες ε? Ναι έχω φτάσει εκεί πλέον.



πρόσεξε μην ανέβουν τίποτε πιο ψηλά και αρχίσουν να βράζουν τα νερά γύρο σου και γεμίσουμε υδρογόνα.....  :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

> Το πρόσεξες ε? Ναι έχω φτάσει εκεί πλέον.



Άντε να τα "TERAτιάσεις"!!!  :Razz:

----------


## lepouras

έ τότε θα είναι ΤΕRΑστιος.....    :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Ότι βγάζει ο κατασκευαστής.

----------


## Lykeas

Για την πορεία της διεθνούς πατέντας, άκρα του τάφου σιωπή. Για την συσκευή 50KW που θα τροφοδοτούσε... Νησί, τσιμουδιά, κατά τα άλλα, Χριστός Ανέστη. Βγάζει κανείς άκρη από αυτό το μήνυμα πέρα από ευχές?  :Confused1: 
http://www.hellagen.gr/2017/04/blog-post.html#more

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Βγάζει κανείς άκρη από αυτό το μήνυμα πέρα από ευχές?



Ναι φυσικά! Την ίδια άκρη που βγάζω και με τις "εφευρέσεις" του!

----------


## kioan

Έχουμε εξελίξεις!! Μπορεί να μην είδαμε ποτέ την συσκευή που παράγει ενέργεια από το νερό (ίσως την έκλεψαν οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις) αλλά ο ΠΖ δημοσίευσε εργασία όπου παρουσιάζει τις ιδιότητες και τη σπουδαιότητα του Υδρογόνου, του "αεριώδους μέταλλου" όπως το αποκαλεί.
Στη συγκεκριμένη δημοσίευση έχει ακόμα και σχέδια από προηγμένες πειραματικές διατάξεις του
















Τι μας αποδεικνύουν όλα αυτά κυρίες και κύριοι;





Βέβαια εγώ όλα αυτά τα επιστημονικά που έβαλα παραπάνω δεν τα καταλαβαίνω, αλλά αυτό που πραγματικά με έπεισε για την "αεριώδη μεταλλικότητα" Υδρογόνου είναι πως...






Και για να μην δημιουργήσω στο forum κανένα θέμα με πνευματικά δικαιώματα κλπ, να ξεκαθαρίσω πως όλα τα παραπάνω έχουν...








Τέλος, επειδή δεν ξέρω και το επίπεδο των γνώσεών σας στα ηλεκτρονικά, θα σας δώσω και μια διευκρίνιση για το τι είναι αυτό το PWM που έχουν τα παραπάνω σχέδια:

----------


## leosedf

Κλαίω....

Καλά μέχρι χτες η σωτηρία ήταν οι τενεκέδες που παράγουν ρεύμα και σήμερα το μέλλον είναι το υδρογόνο?? http://www.hellagen.gr/

----------


## manolena

> Τι μας αποδεικνύουν όλα αυτά κυρίες και κύριοι;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Βέβαια εγώ όλα αυτά τα επιστημονικά που έβαλα παραπάνω δεν τα καταλαβαίνω, αλλά αυτό που πραγματικά με έπεισε για την "αεριώδη μεταλλικότητα" Υδρογόνου είναι πως...
> 
> 
> ...



Μάλιστα. Βγαίνουν δηλαδή ετούτοι εδώ όλοι που φτιάξανε τον περιοδικό πίνακα εντελώς μ@λ@κες...

http://www.ptable.com/




Εντελώς μέταλλο όμως, έτσι; Κάνει και ντόϊνγκκκκκκκκ όταν το χτυπάει;

----------


## manolena

Είμαι άδικος. 

Δεν παρέθεσα όλες τις λεπτομέρειες για το μεταλλικό υδρογόνο του κυρίου ΠΖ. Παραθέτω τα παρακάτω για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallic_hydrogen
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C...8C%CE%BD%CE%BF

Η παραγωγή της πρώτης ελάχιστης ποσότητας μεταλλικού υδρογόνου έγινε πέρυσι τον Οκτώβριο, τότε που πλακωνώμασταν εδώ μέσα για τα μάτια και τις αλουμινοταινίες του ΠΖ:





> In October 2016, there were claims that metallic hydrogen had been observed in the laboratory at a pressure of around *495* *gigapascals* (4,950,000 bar; *4,890,000* *atm*; 71,800,000 psi).[4] In January 2017, scientists at Harvard University reported the first creation of metallic hydrogen in a laboratory, using a diamond anvil cell



Σημειώστε την πίεση που απαιτήθηκε για την παραγωγή, συνθήκες που εννοείται ο κύριος ΠΖ είχε ήδη κατορθώσει να έχει στο κινητό του εργαστήριο στα studios του Δημοσιογράφου.

----------


## kioan

> Καλά μέχρι χτες η σωτηρία ήταν οι τενεκέδες που παράγουν ρεύμα και σήμερα το μέλλον είναι το υδρογόνο?



Τώρα που αποδείξαμε πως το υδρογόνο είναι μέταλλο, μέχρι και τους τενεκέδες θα φτιάχνουμε από υδρογόνο! 







> Μάλιστα. Βγαίνουν δηλαδή ετούτοι εδώ όλοι που φτιάξανε τον περιοδικό πίνακα εντελώς μ@λ@κες...



Σε παρακαλώ γατάκι, δε θα μάθεις εσύ στον ΠΖ τα περί περιοδικού πίνακα




Άμα προχωρήσετε το video στο 10:38, θα τον ακούσετε να λέει επί λέξει:

_"Πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να βγάλουμε από τη μέση -αυτό ίσως φανεί πολύ παράξενο στον επιστημονικό κόσμο- το δεύτερο θερμοδυναμικό αξίωμα. [...] Το δεύτερο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο θα είναι κουτό να πιστέψει κάποιος ότι μπορούμε να τον καταργήσουμε. Ο δεύτερος θερμοδυναμικός νόμος δε μπορεί να καταργηθεί. Όταν λοιπόν δεν μπορούμε κάτι να το_ _απορρίψουμε__ η να το αμφισβητήσουμε, μπορούμε να το παρακάμψουμε."

_Θα είναι δηλαδή σαν να είναι νόμος της Φυσικής αλλά δε θα είναι!  :Lol: 
Α, ρε ΠΖ γι αυτό σε πάω! Βρήκες παραθυράκι στο νόμο που δεν το είχε προβλέψει ο νομοθέτης  :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

Kioan, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου...!!

----------


## kioan

> Kioan, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου...!!



Το γέλιο κάνει καλό στη υγεία μας  :Tongue2:

----------


## manolena

Καλά λες, γατάκιααααααα... Ο τύπος είναι πολύ μπροστά, τρώνε σκόνη και νομπελίστες χημικοί-φυσικοί. Πάει το ποιηματάκι που μαθαίναμε στη Χημεία για τη σειρά ηλεκτροθετικότητας των μετάλλων (Και Βασανα μεγάλα μαζί, ήτοι K, Ba, Ca, Na, Mg, Al, κτλ...). Είδε πρώτος απο όλους τον πυρήνα μεταλλικού υδρογόνου του πλανήτη Δία, σου λέει, τόσοι δορυφόροι γύρω-γύρω, πως γίνεται να φέρνουν φούρλες (!) 'ολοι μαζί άμα ένα πολύ ηλεκτροθετικό μέταλλο στο κέντρο του αέριου γίγαντα δεν τους έλκει; Τσάαααακ, μεταλλικό υδρογόνο.

----------


## VaselPi

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...-eliniko-8avma

*1.* Με καθυστέρηση 100 ετών, πληροφορεί την αίθουσα για τα φωτόνια και τη σωματιδιακή φύση του φωτός.
*2.* Επιμένει να ισχυρίζεται ότι βρήκε τρόπο να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού.
*3.* Στο θέμα του βαθμού απόδοσης, ουσιαστικά αναφέρεται στην κυψελίδα υδρογόνου-οξυγόνου.
*4.* Με καθυστέρηση100 ετών, ανακαλύπτει  το φωτοηλεκτρικό φαινόμενο.
*5.* Στο θέμα ενίσχυσης των ηλεκτρονίων, ουσιαστικά αναφέρεται στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη (Photomultiplyer)    υψηλού κενού, ο οποίος  αποτελείται από τη φωτοκάθοδο και τον πολλαπλασιαστή ηλεκτρονίων (Electron  multiplayer), στον οποίο  αξιοποιείται το φαινόμενο δευτερογενούς εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίων (Secondary electron  emission) από  επιφάνειες  με μικρό έργο εξόδου. Παρέλειψε να σημειώσει ότι ο συντελεστής δευτερογενούς  εκπομπής της επιφάνειας είναι περίπου 3, όταν η ενέργεια των προσπιπτώντων  ηλεκτρονίων είναι της τάξης  των  200 eV, δηλαδή όταν μεταξύ των επιφανειών  εφαρμόζεται τάση  της τάξης των 200  βολτ. Σε 10  επιφάνειες, η εφαρμοζόμενη τάση είναι 2000 V.  Έτσι, το 1  φωτοηλεκτρόνιο της φωτοκαθόδου όταν πέσει στην  πρώτη επιφάνεια, στην έξοδο του πολλαπλασιαστή θα προκαλέσει εμφάνιση στενού πακέτου 310 (10-30 ns)  ηλεκτρονίων,  το οποίο μπορεί στη συνέχει να καταγραφεί (μετρηθεί) με ηλεκτρονικά μέσα σε πειράματα με  μεμονωμένα  ηλεκτρόνια.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Thansavv

Μην παραβλέψουμε και την ανατριχιαστική ομιλία του δικηγόρου π@ρλ@πίπ@!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpWbyOQZS6A

----------


## lepouras



----------


## Panagiotis1988

καλισπερα να πω την γνωμη μου ο ανθρωποσ ειναι απατεωνασ ειδα το βιντεο με την κινηση  μιασ μηχανησ με υδρογονο αν κιταξεται καλα το βιντεο και δειτε την φλογα θα καταλαβεται και μονο απο το χρωμα τησ φλογασ οτι δεν καιοι υδρογονο αν καει το υδρογονο τοτε βγαζει ελαφρυ γαλαζια φλογα η φλογα που δεν φενεται στο βιντεο εκινο βγαζη φλογα η οποια εχει κιτρινο χρωμα  η φλογα ειναι τεραστια που σημενη οτι βγενη απο φυαλι με πιεση αρα κατα πασα πιθανωτητα ειναι μεθανιο αν φτιαχνωτανε εκηνη την στιγμη υδροξη τα υδρογονα με τα οξυγονα μαζι αν αναβε την φλογα η φλογα θα κατευθηνοτανε απο εξω προσ τα μεσα και θα εσκαζε την φιαλη με τα αερια ειναι σαν εχει ενα κινω σωληνα με αναμιγμενη εξατμισμενη βενζινι μαζι με οξυγονο και βαλη φωτια αυτο θα σκασει  εκτοσ απο αυτο καταριπτει το 2' νομο στη φυσικη τησ θερμοδυναμικησ  λει οτι δινησ λιγη ενεργεια και περνησ πολλη .ειδα και το βιντεο με του στροβιλου σε σωληνα πεβεσε και ελεγε οτι η υδροστοβιλη παραγουν 25 βαττ που ειναι ψεμα ελεγε οτι μπορη να λειτουργηση χωρησ να τρεχει το νερο αρα καταριπτει και το νομο τησ φυσικησ που λει οτι αν εχεισ 2 δοχεια με νερο με διαφορετικο υψοσ και τα ενωσησ η σταθμη θα εξισοροπιση δηλαδη λεει θα υπαρχη κινηση των υδροστροβιλων εστω αν ρεει νερο δεν θα μειωθει η πιεση στο δυκτιο τησ υδρευσησ αρα δεν θα τρεχει νερο εκτοσ απο αυτο η πιεση φτιαχνεται απο ηλεκτρογενητριεσ και οχι απο την υψομετρικη διαφορα του νερου αρα το ρευμα που θα περναμε θα ειναι λιγοτερο.

----------


## Panagiotis1988

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A5...8C%CE%BD%CE%BF

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> καλισπερα να πω την γνωμη μου ο ανθρωποσ ειναι απατεωνασ...



Έλαααα!!!  :W00t: 
Και δεν του φαίνεται!  :Confused1:

----------


## xristos2

δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι απατεωνας. πρεπει να εχει καποιο ψυχολογικο θεμα. καποια διαταραχη δηλαδη.αυτα που λεει ειμαι σιγουρος τα πιστευει.
το θεμα ειναι γιατι ο κοπανος τριανταφυλλοπουλος ασχολειται μαζι του

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> το θεμα ειναι γιατι ο κοπανος τριανταφυλλοπουλος ασχολειται μαζι του



Μην μου πεις πως είναι απατεώνας και ο Μάκης γιατί θα πέσω από τα σύννεφα!!!

----------


## 744

Το είπες γιατί:





> ...κοπανος...



Και δεύτερον, μήπως θέαση?

----------


## xristos2

παντως μου κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση, σκεφτομαι μη ειναι κανας συγγενεις του και του τα πρηζει συνεχεια

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Παναγιώτη (Panagiotis 1988 ), συγχαρητήρια για την παρατηρητικότητά σου. Ωστόσο, δες και το post 1209,  στη σελίδα 121.
*2.* Γιώργο (Giwrgos TH), κατά τη γνώμη μου, τις ανοησίες του Π.Ζ. ο Μάκης τις πιστεύει (τις πίστευε). Εδώ ταιριάζει αυτό που λένε για το τέντζερη και το καπάκι. Πάντως, τον Μάκη τον θεωρώ θύμα του Π.Ζ, όπως θύμα του είναι και ο δικηγόρος. Για διάφορους λόγους, και οι δύο τον πίστεψαν και του στάθηκαν, ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του, νομίζοντας ότι άγγιξαν το μεγαλείο.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> *2.* Γιώργο (Giwrgos TH), κατά τη γνώμη μου, τις ανοησίες του Π.Ζ. ο Μάκης τις πιστεύει (τις πίστευε).



Έχω την τύχη να τους γνωρίζω και τους δύο προσωπικά, τον πρώτο κάπου στα 30 χρόνια και τον δεύτερο κάπου στα 20.
Οπότε δεν νομίζω να τις πίστευε, αλλά θεωρούσε πως από τη μια θα ανεβάσει τηλεθέαση, κλικ κλπ και από την άλλη ίσως τσιμπήσει κανένα ψιλό, αν την πατήσει κανείς και σπρώξει χρήμα.
Επίσης και ο Μάκης γνωρίζει πολύ καλά τον Πέτρο εδώ και 20 τουλάχιστον χρόνια και μάλιστα ήταν συνεργάτες, οπότε λίγο δύσκολο να μην ξέρει με τι έχει να κάνει.
Άσε που είναι γάτος για να τον δουλέψει ο Πέτρος  :Wink:

----------


## VaselPi

"*Έχω την τύχη να τους γνωρίζω και τους δύο προσωπικά*". Αρχικό μήνυμα από τον Giwrgos TH.

Γιώργο, την τύχη την είχε μάλλον ο Μάκης. Γνώριζε προσωπικά έναν έμπειρο Ηλεκτρονικό, ωστόσο παρέλειψε να τον ρωτήσει για αυτά που του έλεγε ο Πέτρος, έστω για παν ενδεχόμενο. Συμβαίνουν αυτά με τους ανθρώπους, όταν η αφέλεια περισσεύει και το μυαλό τους είναι κολλημένο σε κάτι. Δεν θέλω να τον δικαιολογήσω. Η Πέτρος είναι αυτός που είναι και το επίπεδο του το βλέπουμε, αλλά η προβολή αυτού του ιδιότυπου επιστημονικού σκοταδισμού, είναι έργο του Μάκη, ο οποίος ευθύνεται για την έκταση που έλαβε αυτή η ιστορία. Παρά τις ευθύνες που του αναλογούν, στα μάτια μου, ο Μάκης είναι θύμα του Πέτρου, σε πολύ  μεγαλύτερο βαθμό της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών, αλλά και των διάφορων "ειδικών"  που καλούσε στις εκπομπές του. Γκάφα μεγάλη, που θα τη θυμάται όλη του τη ζωή. 
Πάντως, ο προστατευτικός μανδύας που άπλωσε πάνω από τον Πέτρο, η εμπλοκή στην υπόθεση του Υπουργείου Αμύνης, αλλά και η οργάνωση του "Κινήματος Μεσόγειος", όλα αυτά παραπέμπουν σε άνθρωπο που βαθύτατα πιστεύει σε αυτά που λέει και προβάλει. Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο στη συμπεριφορά αυτή να διακρίνω κάποια  κίνητρα ταπεινά. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## kioan

> Παρά τις ευθύνες που του αναλογούν, στα μάτια μου, ο Μάκης είναι θύμα του Πέτρου, σε πολύ  μεγαλύτερο βαθμό της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών, αλλά και των διάφορων "ειδικών"  που καλούσε στις εκπομπές του.



Και η *Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών* τίνος θύμα είναι;

----------


## rama

Ο Ζούγκλας είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης, οπότε δεν δικαιολογείται να μην έχει στοιχειώδη αντίληψη των εννοιών της φυσικής και τεχνικών όρων όπως watt, dΒ, Ghz κλπ. Επομένως είναι εν γνώσι συνένοχος στην τηλεοπτική απάτη.
Για τους υπόλοιπους προσκεκλημένους, όπως και οι εκπρόσωποι της Ενωσης Φυσικών, τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Πληρώνονται για την παρουσία τους, οπότε αν δεν έχουν πρόβλημα αυτοσεβασμού, θα αναλύσουν και πτήσεις γαϊδάρων.

----------


## manolena

> Και η *Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών* τίνος θύμα είναι;



Των περιστάσεων. Μικρά παιδιά είναι, έχουν το ακαταλόγιστο.

----------


## VaselPi

Και η *Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών* τίνος θύμα είναι;   Αρχικό μήνυμα από Kioan.

Θεωρητικά, θα έπρεπε να είναι ο άγρυπνος φρουρός στα θέματα αυτά. Ωστόσο, και η Ένωση έπεσε θύμα των δύο της αντιπροέδρων, που τη διέσυραν και τη γελοιοποίησαν τελικά. Απορώ, γιατί ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης δεν ασχολείται με το ζήτημα αυτό. 
Με ευθύνη βαρύνονται και οι δύο αίθουσες των Φυσικών, που άκουγαν τον Π.Ζ. να τους λέει ότι βρήκε τρόπο να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού, παρότι τη μείωση αυτή η Φυσική την απαγορεύει. Εκεί και τότε έπρεπε να τον είχαν σταματήσει. Αντί να του ζητήσουν να ανακαλέσει την πρότασή του, καθώς αυτή συγκρούεται με τις βασικές αρχές τις Φυσικής, το προεδρείο εξέδωσε μία ανακοίνωση, που ο Π.Ζ. ακόμη και σήμερα αξιοποιεί.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## vasilllis

> Και η *Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών* τίνος θύμα είναι;   Αρχικό μήνυμα από Kioan.
> 
> Θεωρητικά, θα έπρεπε να είναι ο άγρυπνος φρουρός στα θέματα αυτά. Ωστόσο, και η Ένωση έπεσε θύμα των δύο της αντιπροέδρων, που τη διέσυραν και τη γελοιοποίησαν τελικά. Απορώ, γιατί ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης δεν ασχολείται με το ζήτημα αυτό. 
> Με ευθύνη βαρύνονται και οι δύο αίθουσες των Φυσικών, που άκουγαν τον Π.Ζ. να τους λέει ότι βρήκε τρόπο να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού, παρότι τη μείωση αυτή η Φυσική την απαγορεύει. Εκεί και τότε έπρεπε να τον είχαν σταματήσει. Αντί να του ζητήσουν να ανακαλέσει την πρότασή του, καθώς αυτή συγκρούεται με τις βασικές αρχές τις Φυσικής, το προεδρείο εξέδωσε μία ανακοίνωση, που ο Π.Ζ. ακόμη και σήμερα αξιοποιεί.
> Βασίλειος.



Προεδρους,αντιπροεδρους κλπ ποιος τους ψηφιζει?ποιος τους στηρζει?

----------


## nepomuk

Σε προσφατη "επιστημονικη" ημεριδα ο κ. Πετρος για πρωτη φορα συνεδεσε το πονημα του με τις προβλεψεις της Κβαντομηχανικης.
Προσωπικα την ειχα "ψυλιαστει " τη δουλεια  με την επισκεψη του αμερικανου  δημοσιογραφου  στο Ινστιτουτο  Νιλς Μπορ .
Συμφωνα με τα τελευταια  ποσταρισματα  των μελων  , ο κ Πετρος τιθεται  τουλαχιστον  ισαξιος του μεγαλου  αυστριακου φυσικου
Ερβιν Σρεντιγκερ  και της περιφημης  γατας του . Υπενθυμιζεται  οτι η τελευταια μπορει να ειναι  ταυτοχρονως   νεκρη και ζωντανη.
Ετσι  ο κ Πετρος  μπορει να ειναι  ταυτοχρονα  και Θυτης και Θυμα .Το Αυτο  και  ανθρωποι εξ ορισμου " κωλοπετσωμενοι " οπως
ο δημοσιογραφος που τον ανεδειξε αλλα και  ο Καθηγητης δικηγορος του .
Καταληγω στο περιφημο κινεζικο ρητο : Ασπρη γατα - μαυρη γατα , ποντικια  να  πιανει .
Ητοι να  τα  παρουμε απο τους κουτοφραγκους  τα κονδυλια τα ερευνητικα ,για να εξακριβωσουμε  τουλαχιστον το χρωμα της.
Αυτο  κατα τη κβαντομηχανικη  δεν μπορει να ειναι  ταυτοχρονα και μαυρο και ασπρο.
Καλα  Μπανια φιλτατοι.

----------


## xristos2

δηλαδη για τι ποσα μιλαμε στο περιπου;;;; :Confused1:

----------


## nepomuk

> δηλαδη για τι ποσα μιλαμε στο περιπου;;;;



Ψιχουλα μπροστα  στα κλικ  που θα μαζευε η Ζουγκλα.gr , αν καλουσε τον Κιτρινοπουλο και τον Κουγια 
για ενα χρησιμο και εποικοδομητικο διαλογο . Θα κοκινιζε ακομα και η Αλεξα.
Η θεματολογια γνωστη : γυναικες , φωτομοντελα , ναρκωτικα ,μπαλλα ,  ο χοντρος  ο ενας και  ο αλλος .

----------


## VaselPi

νέο βίντεο καλογεράκι (*aporiess*).

Πράγματι, το βίντεο αυτό δεν είναι νέο, ωστόσο είναι ενδιαφέρον, καθώς εδώ ο κ. Καλογεράκης καταπιάνεται με τα θέματα τα ενεργειακά, όπως και με το αέριο υδρογόνο. Γνήσιος εφευρέτης, σχεδόν πάντα σε αρμονία με τις θετικές επιστήμες, έντιμα και με ειλικρίνεια εξηγεί τον σκοπό του, αλλά και δείχνει τα αποτελέσματα των προσπαθειών του. Καμία σχέση με τον δικό μας Π.Ζ, που φλόμωσε το Σύμπαν με ψεύδη  και "ζαβολιές". 
Αλλά ακόμη και στον κ. Καλογεράκι διακρίνει κανείς έναν ιδιότυπο ερασιτεχνησμό στην προσέγγιση των ζητημάτων (εγώ θα τα καταφέρω καλύτερα), που σνομπάρει την έρευνα των άλλων και οδηγεί συχνά στην εκ' νέου ανακάλυψη του τροχού. 
*1.* Για παράδειγμα. Σκοπός των προσπαθειών του ήταν να εφεύρει τρόπο καθαρισμού του αέριου υδρογόνου από τα υπολείμματα του οξυγόνου (0,3-0,5%), καθώς  στα 4 % και άνω το μείγμα εκρήγνυται.  Ωστόσο, προσθέτει τον όρο ότι ο καθαρισμός αυτός πρέπει να γίνεται με "μηδενικό κόστος". Στο θέμα του καθαρισμού, χιλιάδες έρευνες είχαν γίνει στα ερευνητικά κέντρα από έμπειρους ερευνητές και επιστήμονες, ωστόσο το "μηδενικό κόστος" δεν το επιδίωξε κανείς, καθώς είναι ανέφικτο.
Για την ακρίβεια, τη μέθοδο καθαρισμού δεν την αποκάλυψε, αλλά έκανε μία νύξη για την  "υψηλόταση     επεξεργασία" του υδρογόνου. Στα δικά μου τα αυτιά, αυτό ακούγεται ως δημιουργία ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης εναλλασσόμενης τάσης  στο υδρογόνο που βρίσκεται υπό ατμοσφαιρική πίεση, με τάση μερικών kV και συχνότητα μερικών δεκάδων kHz. Πράγματι, εντός την ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης το οξυγόνο αντιδρά χημικώς με το υδρογόνο, αλλά δεσμεύεται επίσης και από τα μεταλλικά τοιχώματα του θαλάμου. Φαντάζεστε το κόστος, αλλά και τα Watt που θα καταναλώνει η γεννήτρια της ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης; Πού είναι το "μηδενικό κόστος" εδώ; Εξ' άλλου, ο καθαρισμός του αερίου με την  ηλεκτρική εκκένωση είναι γνωστός από παλιά, αλλά στις εφαρμογές τον αποφεύγουν, καθώς βρέθηκαν μέθοδοι καθαρισμού πολύ πιο αξιόπιστοι και αποδοτικοί (θέρμανση σε θερμοκρασία 100-130 C με καταλύτη χρωμονικελίνης, εγκατάσταση τρίτου ηλεκτροδίου, λίγο πιο κάτω από το ηλεκτρόδιο του οξυγόνου, προκειμένου να μπλοκάρει τη διάχυσή του προς το ηλεκτρόδιο του υδρογόνου κ.ο.κ).*
2.* Στο θέμα προέλευσης της ιονίζουσας ακτινοβολίας που έδειχνε ο μετρητής του - είναι εντελώς εκτός. Καμία πυρηνική αντίδραση των πυρήνων του οξυγόνου δεν μπορεί να λάβει χώρα σε συνθήκες ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης που "βλέπει" η κάμερα του. Οι πυρηνικές αντιδράσεις συνδέονται με διεργασίες εντελώς άλλης ενεργειακής κλίμακας. Ο μετρητής του δείχνει την ένταση των "μαλακών ακτίνων Χ", που εκπέμπει το εσωτερικό του θαλάμου ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης. Παρόμοια ακτινοβολία πέδησης εξέπεμπε και η παλαιά οθόνη της τηλεόρασης και του υπολογιστή, όταν η δέσμη ηλεκτρονίων, περίπου 1 mA και ενέργειες 20-30 kV,   "βομβάρδιζε" το  εσωτερικό της οθόνης.
*3.* Αλήθεια, πόσο οικολογική είναι η όλη εγκατάσταση που βλέπουμε σε αυτό το βίντεο, αν αναλογιστούμε τους τόνους πετρελαίου που κάηκαν προκειμένου αυτή να δημιουργηθεί; 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## kioan

Το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει και παλιότερα. Ο Καλογεράκης ισχυρίζεται ότι ο καθαρισμός του υδρογόνου και η απαλλαγή του από το οξυγόνο του μίγματος, επιτυγχάνεται με την μεταστοιχείωση του οξυγόνου σε υδρογόνο. Ούτε δέσμευση του οξυγόνου, ούτε αντίδραση με το υδρογόνο (καύση). Μεταστοιχείωση.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## genesis

> ... Γνήσιος εφευρέτης, σχεδόν πάντα σε αρμονία με τις θετικές επιστήμες, έντιμα και με ειλικρίνεια εξηγεί τον σκοπό του, αλλά και δείχνει τα αποτελέσματα των προσπαθειών του. Καμία σχέση με τον δικό μας Π.Ζ, που φλόμωσε το Σύμπαν με ψεύδη  και "ζαβολιές". 
> Αλλά ακόμη και στον κ. Καλογεράκι διακρίνει κανείς έναν ιδιότυπο ερασιτεχνησμό στην προσέγγιση των ζητημάτων (εγώ θα τα καταφέρω καλύτερα), που σνομπάρει την έρευνα των άλλων και οδηγεί συχνά στην εκ' νέου ανακάλυψη του τροχού. ...



Τα είπες όλα Βασίλειε. Κατά την γνώμη μου, δεν θα μπορούσες να περιγράψεις καλύτερα τον Καλογεράκη και να τον συγκρίνεις με τον ΠΖ (που εμπαίζει τους πάντες) σε μερικές γραμμές.

1. Η έννοια "μηδενικό κόστος" έχει εξηγηθεί από τον ίδιο τον Καλογεράκη σε άλλα του βίντεο και καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει να κάνει κυρίως με το λειτουργικό κόστος του συστήματος. Προφανώς όμως υπάρχει ένα σημαντικό αρχικό κόστος. Όσο για την απαιτούμενη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια ο Καλογεράκης θεωρεί ότι τα σύγχρονα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι μία πρακτικά ανεξάντλητη πηγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, με πολύ μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής και αυτό είναι ένα σημείο που συμφωνώ σε μεγάλο βαθμό και μπορώ να πω ότι επιβεβαιώνεται στην πράξη. Και εδώ υπάρχει σημαντικό αρχικό κόστος.

2. Το συγκεκριμένο σημείο είναι πολύ "θολό" και μάλλον επίτηδες ο Καλογεράκης δεν το εξηγεί επαρκώς. Δικαίωμά του είναι βέβαια. Η εξήγηση που προτείνεις μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο λογική και πιθανή.

----------


## nepomuk

Παρ' οτι τον Αυγουστο δεν υπαρχουν ειδησεις , Η ομαδα (πζ) εκανε το θαυμα της .
Ευπατριδης Ελληνας του ευρυτερου Ελληνισμου "Αιγυπτιωτης" ,επεσκεφθη προσφατως
Τον Πετρο και  κατεγραψε στο φατσοβιβλιο τα  καθεκαστα.
Ο ανωτερω ειναι βετερανος χημ Μηχανικος , σταδιοδρομησας  σε βιομηχανικο κολοσσο
του κλαδου της υγειας.Στα αγγλικα η καταγραφη ,καθ'οτι απευθυνεται σε διεθνες ακροατηριο.
Σταχυολογω  την μαρτυρια  του για την  υπο  αναπτυξη νεα συσκευη (πζ) Ισχυος 200 KW !!!
Επιβεβαιωνει την εικασια μου για την παραχωρηση εργαστηριου στα υπογεια  του Ναυσταθμου,
οπου η ομαδα  εργαζεται αοκνως , προφυλαγμενη απο ηλεκτρομαγνητικο θορυβο.
Αισθηση προκαλει επισης  η απο μερους της πολιτειας , παροχη φρουρας  για την προσωπικη ασφαλεια
του ερευνητη .
Στα ενδοτερα της 200σαρας γινεται χρηση εξαρτηματων υπερυψηλης τεχνολγιας .
Εδω τεκμαιρεται  η εφαρμογη των υπερπυκνωτων γραφενιου  που κατα καιρους  ανεπτυσσε  η ομαδα.
Οι  εντυπωσεις  του Κ. Γεωργιου απο την επισκεψη στον  κ πετρο  συνεχιζονται , αναφεροντας οτι
προιοντος του χρονου καμπτονται οι ενστασεις και οι αμφιβολιες  για το επιτευγμα  απο φορουμ οπως
τα  ηλεκτρονικα .
Παραθετω  τον συνδεσμο  του  φατσοβιβλιου,  για  να κρινουν τα μελη  εξ ιδιων  τα  αλλοτρια .

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1121...5315094533106/

----------


## leosedf

Κάτσε και σε κανένα εξάμηνο ακόμα θα εμφανιστεί 2MW σε μέγεθος πακέτου τσιγάρων.

----------


## kioan

> Παραθετω  τον συνδεσμο  του  φατσοβιβλιου,  για  να κρινουν τα μελη  εξ ιδιων  τα  αλλοτρια .
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1121...5315094533106/



Το καλύτερο πέρα από το άρθρο, είναι η απάντηση στο σχόλιο από κάτω του.




Τζέημς μάι φρεντ, ας μην υπεραπλουστεύουμε τα πράγματα! Η Πετροζωγράφεια Μέθοδος είναι υπερβολικά πολύπλοκη για να μπορεί να αναπαραχθεί από τον κάθε τυχόντα που δεν διαθέτει πρόσβαση σε εξειδικευμένα εργαλεία όπως πένσα, στραβοκατσάβιδοΤΜ, αλουμινοταινία και σωληνάκια, εξοπλισμό δηλαδή ανάλογο με αυτόν που μας έδειχνε στις τηλεοπτικές του εμφανίσεις.



Edit:
Αααα, ο κ. John φαίνεται να ασχολείται σοβαρά με την έρευνα ελληνικών τεχνολογιών  :Rolleyes:

----------


## rama

Κρίμα που ο Σώρρας πούλησε ήδη την τεχνολογία του θεού Απόλλωνα στους Αμερικάνους. Θα έδινε σοβαρή βοήθεια.
Πάντως εκτός πλάκας, αν όντως το κράτος δια του ΠΝ διαθέτει πόρους του στον Π.Ζ. για να κάνει δήθεν πειράματα και να μασουλάει δημόσιο χρήμα, είναι σκάνδαλο που αξίζει δημοσιότητας.

----------

picdev (09-08-17)

----------


## nepomuk

John Georgiou speaking Και το τερματιζει  , ενω  εδω η κακοπιστια συνεχιζεται.
Εχει διευκρινιστει προ πολλου οτι η  Ομαδα (πζ) πορευεται και σιτιζεται ιδιοις εξοδοις.

"Mastering  the production of unlimited power cannot be done with a demo kit... 
As I  said, Petros Zografos is writing new pages in the book of physics, just  like Einstein did."

Συμπερασμα : Καλο θα ηταν τα μελη να ειναι συγκρατημενα , ας κρατησουν και μια επιφυλαξη,
τουλαχιστον  μεχρι να δημοσιευθει σε εγκυρο επιστημονικο περιοδικο 
η εργασια της ομαδας  και η περιφημη εξισωση (ΠΖ).

----------


## kioan

> Συμπερασμα : Καλο θα ηταν τα μελη να ειναι συγκρατημενα , ας κρατησουν και μια επιφυλαξη, τουλαχιστον  μεχρι να δημοσιευθει σε εγκυρο επιστημονικο περιοδικο η εργασια της ομαδας  και η περιφημη εξισωση (ΠΖ).



Κρίμα που δε θα ζούμε όταν θα δούμε έστω ένα επιστημονικό peer reviewed περιοδικό να αναφέρει την εργασία του.

Σύμφωνα με νεότερες μελέτες επιστημόνων, η ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης της ΠΖ θεωρίας τοποθετείται λίγο μετά το Big Freeze, λίγο μετά δηλαδή από τον θερμικό θάνατο του σύμπαντος.







Και επιτρέψτε μου να κλείσω με τα λόγια του ποιητή:

_"...αυτός είναι ο τρόπος
__που ο κόσμος τελειώνει_
_όχι με ένα πάταγο αλλά με ένα λυγμό"._

_- Τ. Σ. Έλιοτ, "Οι κούφιοι άνθρωποι"_

----------

nestoras (08-08-17)

----------


## nepomuk

"Κρίμα που δε θα ζούμε όταν θα δούμε έστω ένα επιστημονικό peer reviewed περιοδικό να αναφέρει την εργασία του."

John Georgiou Speaking  , λιγες ημερες πριν  :Petros Zografos is deploying tremendous  efforts toward these goals. 
As of now, Petros Zografos is participating  to a very important scientific convention in Patras/Greece.

Μαθατε  κατι ; ακουστηκε κατι ? μυθευματα ;
Ποιητικη αδεια , εν ειδει επιστημονικης φαντασιας  , κανουμε την υπερβαση
και ναι πεταει ο γαιδαρος .
Οι φαν  κατι  λενε για  " ψυχρη καυση " υδρολυση , παλμολυση  .
Ο κ Γεωργιου εβαλε και τον  Αινσταιν στο  χορο .
Με την αδεια του ,το κανουμε  "ψυχρη σχαση "  νερου .. κι ας μην ειναι σχασιμο.
Καπως ετσι προκυπτουν αυτα τα  τεραστια ποσα  ενεργειας .
Μην ξεχναμε και τον κ. Κιτρινοπουλο.Μας ειχε κοιταξει στα ματια   και ανεφωνησε :
"Δεν ειναι το Νερο του Καματερου "  Αρα ειναι το σχασιμο νερο (πζ).
Λιγο πιο πριν ειχε επισης  διαβεβαιωσει οτι  " Υπαρχει και ο Μαθηματικος τυπος "
Η εξισωση (πζ) , οπερ  εδει δειξαι .Αυτο πραττει  στο συνεδριο της Πατρας.

----------


## kioan

> Petros Zografos is participating  to a very important scientific convention in Patras/Greece.



Ε εντάξει, μπορεί να μην είναι και τόσο επιστημονικό το συνέδριο στην γενέτειρα του Αρτέμη Σώρρα... μπορεί να το διοργανώνει καμιά Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών.

----------


## 744

Ντροπή σας συμφορουμίτες. Αυτό μόνο σας λέω, ντροπή σας!

Ο επιστήμων είναι πλέον απομονωμένος, χωραΌ°ς να τον βλέπει φως ηλίου Αυγουστιάτικα, για να εξελίξει την Μεγαβατογεννήτρια(TM) και εσείς χλευάζετε... 

Τι να σας πώ? Αυτά τα *στραβοκατσάβιδα* θα φέρουν την λύτρωση στα δεινά σας. Γελάτε εσείς, γελάτε...

----------


## AntonisThomas

Μεγάλη απάτη ειναί. Αν δειτέ καλά τα βίντεο θα ακούσετε πολλές ανακρίβειες. Αν βαριεστέ δείτε βίντεο του Ares Mares.

----------


## AntonisThomas

https://youtu.be/R9wNWObc4ys
Δείτε το έχει πολυ πλάκα!

----------


## vasilllis

https://el.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/εμμονή

----------


## kioan

> https://el.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/εμμονή



Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω μια εμμονή κατά των ψευτοεπιστημόνων που κοροϊδεύουν πλήθη ηλιθίων.

Αλλά αν ο συγκεκριμένος ροκανίζει δημόσιο χρήμα (μέσω ΥΕΘΑ) από τους φόρους που πληρώνω και εγώ για να παίζει το σωληνάκι του και να υπόσχεται πως λύνει το ενεργειακό με καζανάκια και ρεσό, μάλλον θα έπρεπε και άλλοι λογικά σκεπτόμενοι να αποκτήσουν την ίδια εμμονή με εμένα. Εκτός και αν ανήκουν στα πλήθη ηλιθίων που ανέφερα παραπάνω.

----------


## nepomuk

...Αλλά αν ο συγκεκριμένος ροκανίζει δημόσιο χρήμα (μέσω ΥΕΘΑ)  ..

Επιτρεψτε  μου  με  ολο το σεβασμο:  Ειναι δυνατον  ενα και μονο ατομο
και επι μακρον  να μας πιανει ολους Κωτσο ; 
Ειναι δυνατον (τυχαιο ακραιο παραδειγμα ) ο ακης να μιζαριστηκε μονος , χωρις την
συμμετοχη ορκισμενων υπηρεσιακων αξιωματουχων  να μην μιζαρονται ; 
Κατα τα  αλλα το  αναθεμα εντεχνως  ριχνεται εξισου  και στον ακη  και στη 
Μιζενς . Η τελευταια  δεν μου ορκιστηκε οτι δεν θα μιζαρει .
Ο Σωρραιος που ανεμιζει ενα χαρτι και ουρλιαζει  "σβηστε μου τα χρεη "  ποσο
ηλιθιος  ειναι ;  Μηπως πουλαει τρελλα ; Δικαστηριο (ψευτο :Wink:  νομικων (ψευτο :Wink:  δικαστων , δεν τον δικαιωσε
μερικως ; Οτι  εν μερει μπορει  να πουλαει τρελλα ; 
"Ενηλικοι στην αιθουσα (συσκεψεων) ."  Ενα απο τα  τελευταια επεισοδια , οπου  αμφισβητηθηκε το
ενηλικοι , αλλα  τελικα ποιος πουλαγε τρελλα  σε ποιον ; 
Αυτο που δεν αμφισβητειται ειναι  οτι ειμαστε Εθνος Πωλητων, οι μισοι πουλανε και οι αλλοι αγοραζουν.

----------


## MacGyver

Όταν υπάρχει δημοσιότητα και κοινωνική αποδοχή (πλήθος ηληθίων,  οπαδών της δωρεάν ενέργειας)   η οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία οφείλει να διερευνησει και να δώσει την ευκαιρία και όχι να αρνηθεί δογματικα,  λόγω του  κόμπλεξ της  μεσαιωνικης αγχώνης που εφαρμοζονταν σε κάθε τι νεο.

----------

vasilllis (10-08-17)

----------


## vasilllis

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω μια εμμονή κατά των ψευτοεπιστημόνων που κοροϊδεύουν πλήθη ηλιθίων.
> 
> Αλλά αν ο συγκεκριμένος ροκανίζει δημόσιο χρήμα (μέσω ΥΕΘΑ) από τους φόρους που πληρώνω και εγώ για να παίζει το σωληνάκι του και να υπόσχεται πως λύνει το ενεργειακό με καζανάκια και ρεσό, μάλλον θα έπρεπε και άλλοι λογικά σκεπτόμενοι να αποκτήσουν την ίδια εμμονή με εμένα. Εκτός και αν ανήκουν στα πλήθη ηλιθίων που ανέφερα παραπάνω.



μαλλον πρεπει να ανηκω στους ηλιθιους εγω,συγγνώμη.Απλα μου φανηκε κουτσομπολιστικο καθε δυο μερες να συζηταμε οτι εκανε αυτο η εκανε εκεινο.
αποδεχτηκα οτι ο ανθρωπος ειναι απατεωνας και δεν με απασχολει πλεον.
μου δειχνει οτι δεν εχετε πεισθει για αυτο και παρακολουθειτε εκπομπες του αρθρα του κλπ.

----------


## leosedf

Ο μόνος λόγος είναι ότι θέλω να δω τις αντιδράσεις όσων τον υποστηρίζουν σαν τρελοί μόλις καταλάβουν τι παίζει. Θα μου πεις ο ηλίθιος δε θα καταλάβει αλλά όσο ζω ελπίζω.

----------

vasilllis (10-08-17)

----------


## nepomuk

> Ο μόνος λόγος είναι ότι θέλω να δω τις αντιδράσεις όσων τον υποστηρίζουν σαν τρελοί μόλις καταλάβουν τι παίζει. Θα μου πεις ο ηλίθιος δε θα καταλάβει αλλά όσο ζω ελπίζω.



Επιτρεψτε μου , το ιδιο ακριβως συμβαινει και με τους  "ηλιθιους": οσο ζουν ελπιζουν και ψηφιζουν ΝΑΙ στο ευκολο χρημα  , λεφτα υπαρχουν , η θα βρεθουν ευκολα,
χαριζω οικοπεδα , σβηνω χρεη , και  εδω  ευκολα και στα γρηγορα  , φτηνη και καθαρη ενεργεια  , παρε κοσμε να  βαλεις στο σπιτι σου, εδω ο καλος
ο ευπατριδης εφευρετης , ερχεται να σου απαλυνει τη λυπητερη του ηλεκτρικου .Θα εξαγουμε κιολας στους ξενους , αρα  κονομησαμε.
Ενας  βαζει το σπορο , πολλοι σιγονταρουν και τα πληθη ακολουθουν .Επιτρεψτε μου να προβοκαρω λιγο  ...
Αν παρ ' ελπιδα  ...  Τοτε   :  Τα  πλεον αθυροστομα μελη  οφειλουν τα εξης :
α. Να γινουν beta testers των πολυποθητων συσκευων (πζ)
β. 10 πληρεις εγκαταστασεις , εκαστο μελος ,οικιακων συσκευων (πζ) εντελως δωρεαν , σε νοικοκυρια
χρηζοντα βοηθειας.Τις συσκευες θα παραχωρησει σε  τιμη εργοστασιακου κστους  , η επιστημονικη ομαδα (πζ).

----------


## vasilllis

και οσοι μου φαινεται παρακολουθουν τις εξελιξεις ακροβατουν μεταξυ του απατεωνα και του "ρε λες να εχει δικιο;"
δεν υπαρχει αλλη προφανης εξηγηση.

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Είναι τόσο μεγάλη η ευκολία με την οποία ο Π.Ζ καταφεύγει στο ψέμα, που τη χρηματοδότηση από το Δημόσιο την αποκλείω. Άλλωστε, το "Κίνημα Μεσόγειος", κατ' ουσίαν είναι οργισμένη αντίδραση του Ζούγκλα στην απόφαση του Υπουργείου Αμύνης να διακόψει την όποια συνεργασία μαζί τους. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, ότι τελευταία, ο Ζούγκλας αποτραβήχτηκε από αυτήν την ιστορία.          
*2.* Steve (*MacGyver*) - μακάρι ο Π.Ζ να έλεγε κάτι νέο. Σε όλον το κόσμο, χιλιάδες ερασιτέχνες παλεύουν το ίδιο θέμα, προκειμένου να "λύσουν" το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του Πλανήτη. Οι περισσότεροι, με λειψές σπουδές, με αφέλεια αλλά και με ζήλο, αναζητούν τον "έξυπνο χημικό καταλύτη", που μειώνει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού. Η σκέψη τους είναι εξαιρετικά απλή - με τον καταλύτη, θα διασπάσω το νερό καταβάλλοντας ενέργεια μικρότερη από αυτή που εκλύεται όταν το υδρογόνο αντιδρά με το οξυγόνο. Τη διαφορά των ενεργειών - θα την "τσεπώσω".    Κάνουν αυτήν την απλοϊκή σκέψη, αγνοώντας το γεγονός ότι είναι αδύνατη η μείωση της ενέργειας διάσπασης του μορίου, καθώς την απαγορεύουν οι γενικές αρχές της Φυσικής και Φυσικοχημείας. Καθώς η ενέργεια διάσπασης προσδιορίζεται από τις παγκόσμιες σταθερές της Φυσικής, για να τη μειώσεις, πρέπει να μειώσεις, για παράδειγμα, τη σταθερά του Planck, το φορτίο του ηλεκτρονίου ή τη μάζα του πρωτονίου.
Από τους ερασιτέχνες αυτούς, ο Π.Ζ διαφοροποιείται μόνο στον τρόπο με τον οποίο προτείνεται η μείωση της ενέργειας διάσπασης του μορίου, δηλαδή αντί για καταλύτη, να γίνεται χρήση των ραδιοκυμάτων που πάλλονται στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του μορίου. Τί να ελέγξει κανείς σε όλα αυτά;    
*3.* Παρότι αναφερόμαστε στον Π.Ζ, το θέμα που μας απασχολεί δεν είναι ο Π,Ζ. Το  επίπεδό του το βλέπουμε - βγάζει μάτι ακόμη και στα θέματα της Ηλεκτρονικής. Αυτό που μας απασχολεί είναι το μεγάλος πλήθος των πτυχιούχων θαυμαστών του, αλλά και η αρθρογραφία τους - σκέτος σκοταδισμός.  Αλήθεια, αυτά τα άτομα -  που έχουν σπουδάσει και τί έχουν σπουδάσει; Πάντως, στο ζήτημα αυτό θα συμφωνήσω με τον *kioan*, δηλαδή όσο ο Π.Ζ, όπως και οι "πτυχιούχοι σκοταδιστές" διατυπώνουν την άποψή τους δημόσια, και επομένως μπορούν να επηρεάσουν καταστάσεις, πρέπει κάπου-κάποιος, επίσης δημόσια, να τους δίνει τη δέουσα απάντηση.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Επιτρεψτε μου να συμπληρωσω στα  ανωτερω και τα  εξης: Οχι μονο ερασιτεχνες αλλα και υψηλης σταθμης επιστημονες , κατεστρεψαν  λαμπρες καρριερες
με την εννοια οτι γελοιοποιηθηκαν στην Περιπτωση της " Ψυχρης Συντηξης "  .Υπενθυμιζω τα δημοσιευματα  του Δημοσιογραφου του Βηματος , Τασου Καφανταρη
για τον Δευκαλιωνα .Ο Τασος καθε αλλο παρα  σκοταδιστης μπορει να χαρακτηριστει .Αφου προειδοποιησε τον αναγνωστη απειρες φορες , κατεγραψε τα καθεκαστα.
Ο παλαι ποτε συνεταιρος του Δευκαλιωνα , Ροσι , αν δεν κανω λαθος συνεχιζει απτοητος , ενω ο πρωτος μας εχει αφησει χρονους .
Στην περιπτωση (πζ) , πλεον του "μαγικου καταλυτη "  με την ασυλληπτη ενεργειακη πυκνοτητα , εχουμε  και ραδιοσυχνοτητες .
Στο βιογραφικο του ερευνητη καταγραφεται το ταπωμα του εισαγωμενου ραδιοπομπου του Σκαι , απο ραδιοπομπο ΩΧ fm και κεραιοσυστημα
εγχωριας  σχεδιασης και κατασκευης δια χειρος (πζ) .Εδω θα ζητησουμε  τα φωτα  των μελων , που συνεργαστηκαν και γνωρισαν δια ζωσης
τον ερευνητη.

----------


## kioan

> Στο βιογραφικο του ερευνητη καταγραφεται το ταπωμα του εισαγωμενου ραδιοπομπου του Σκαι , απο ραδιοπομπο ΩΧ fm και κεραιοσυστημα εγχωριας  σχεδιασης και κατασκευης δια χειρος (πζ) .



Υπάρχει σε κάποιο link για να δούμε ακριβώς τι γράφει;

----------


## nepomuk

> Υπάρχει σε κάποιο link για να δούμε ακριβώς τι γράφει;



Τα παρακατω εν ειδει  " ιστορικου" παραθετει  ενας κυριος  στο  φατσοβιβλιο της ελευθερης ενεργειας.
Επιτρεψτε μου και μια σημειωση : Η χαιρεκακια - θα συμφωνησουμε  - δεν ειναι το ευγενεστερο των ανθρωπινων
συναισθηματων . Ενα παραδειγμα : Ενω με προειδοποιησατε  για την αφελεια μου , εγω παρ ολα  αυτα  τη πατησα .
Εδω θα ταιριαζε  η συμπαθεια , και οχι καποιου ειδους  χαρα  για το παθημα του αλλου.



Ματθαίος Λευκαδίτης  ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ  ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ- 30/03/86: Το «Κανάλι 15» είναι στον αέρα. Οι συντελεστές  της «Ομάδας Πρωτοβουλίας για την Ελεύθερη Ραδιοφωνία» με πρωτεργάτη τον  Ρούσσο Κούνδουρο δοκιμάζουν στην πράξη την υλοποίηση των διακηρύξεών  τους. Είναι 7 το απόγευμα και στους  αιθέρες ακούγεται η φωνή του καθηγητή της Νομικής Φαίδωνα Βεγλέρη. Μιλά  για το συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένο δικαίωμα της Ελεύθερης Επικοινωνίας.  Εκφωνητής είναι ο Αλέξανδρος Γιώτης, από το σπίτι του όποίου εκπέμπει ο  σταθμός. Μια ώρα αργότερα χτυπάει το κουδούνι. Δεν είναι ο γαλατάς αλλά ο  εισαγγελέας Π.Αθανασίου. Ο τεχνικός του Υπουργείου Συγκοινωνιών  προσπαθεί να αποσυνδέσει τον πομπό αλλά ο Αλέξανδρος Γιώτης τον  εμποδίζει. Η εκπομπή συνεχίζεται παρουσία του εισαγγελέως, ο οποίος,  είναι αλήθεια ότι δυσκολεύεται να εγκλιματισθεί στην πυρετώδη και  πρωτόγνωρη ραδιοφωνική ατμόσφαιρα. Αντί για «ραδιοπειρατές» που παίζουν  σκυλάδικα έχει να αντιμετωπίσει ανθρώπους των τεχνών και των γραμμάτων. Ο  εισαγγελέας απομακρύνεται και από τα ερτζιανά ακούγεται «Εδώ Κανάλι 15  στα FM από τους 105. Το σύνθημά μας από δω και μπρος είναι: εκπομπή δεν  γίνεται χωρίς τον Αρκουδέα» β (Αρκουδέας είναι ο αστυνομικός διευθυντής  Αθηνών) παράλληλα εκπέμπει ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός  ΣΚΑΙ 100,4 σε 3  διαφορετικές συχνότητες ενώ έπρεπε να εκπέμπει σε 2 συχνότητες.  Συχνότητες όμως δεν υπήρχαν πολλές  έτσι ο δημοσιογράφος Μάκης  τριανταφυλλόπουλος σε συνεργασία με τον ερευνητή Πέτρο Ζωγράφο   αποφασίζουν να ανοίξουν το ιστορικό ραδιόφωνο ΩΧ FM Αναγκάζονται ετσι να  ανοίξουν σε μια απο τις συχνότητες που είχε το ΣKAΙ το βάρος λοιπόν  πέφτει στον ερευνητή Πέτρο Ζωγράφο  γιατί έπρεπε να ακουστή πάνω από τον  πανίσχυρo ΣKAΙ όλοι με κομμένη την ανάσα περιμέναμε από στιγμή σε  στιγμή να εκπέμψει απο τον Υμηττό ο σταθμός ΩΧ FM οι γνώμες όλων των  ειδικών ήταν ότι αυτό είναι αδύνατον να γίνει καθώς τα μηχανήματα του  ΣΚΑΙ ήταν πανίσχυρα και πανάκριβα.Ενώ τα μηχανήματα του  ΩΧ FM ήταν  κατασκευασμένα  εξ ολοκλήρου του ερευνητή Πέτρο Ζωγράφο.  Ακροατής  εκείνης της εποχής βάση των όσων αναφέρονται στο περιοδικό ερτζιανά  κύματα μας είπε τα εξής: ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΕΡΤΖΙΑΝΑ ΚΥΜΑΤΑ 26-3-1992   Γιώργος  Νικολάου ένιωσα ρίγος όταν άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο μου να χάνεται ο ΣΚΑΙ   από την συχνότητα των 100,7 και να ακούγεται η φωνή του Μάκη  Τριανταφυλλόπουλου ''είμαστε στον αέρα''! Ο ερευνητής Πέτρος Ζωγράφος  ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΑΥΜΑ ΤΟΥ !!! Κατάφερε να ακουστεί ο ιστορικός σταθμός ΩΧ  FM πάνω απο τον ΣΚΑΙ! Αμέσως έτρεξα στα στούντιο του σταθμού που ήταν  στην οδό Βουλής στο Σύνταγμα εκεί συνάντησα πλήθος κόσμου.Τι άλλο να πω  χρυσές εποχές!!!!

----------

mikemtb (12-08-17)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Γράφει κάποιες ανακρίβειες ο κύριος Λευκαδίτης.
Ο πομπός του ΩΧ ήταν εισαγωγής και δεν τον είχε κατασκευάσει κανένας "ερευνητής" και επίσης στους 100,7 ο ΣΚΑΙ δεν είχε "πανίσχυρους" πομπούς, αλλά ένα 10 KW R&S που μάλιστα λόγω του ότι ήταν στις εγκαταστάσεις του MEGA και υπήρχε πρόβλημα επάρκειας ισχύος ρεύματος, έπαιζε με 4-5 KW.
Λογικό να ταπώσει τον ΣΚΑΙ στις περισσότερες περιοχές της Αθήνας, αφού έπαιξε από τον Υμηττό με 15 ΚW που προφανώς καλύπτει πιο καλά το Λεκανοπέδιο. 
Φυσικά οι λόγοι που επέλεξε τους 100,7 δεν ήταν ότι δεν έβρισκε άλλη, αλλά πρώτον για να κάνει ντόρο και δεύτερον μήπως μασήσει κανένα ψιλό από τον Αλαφούζο για να φύγει.
Ήταν της μόδας τότε να ανοίγουν κοντά σε μεγάλα ραδιόφωνα και να εκβιάζουν για να φύγουν. 
Ο Αλαφούζος πλήρωνε, ενώ άλλος ιδιοκτήτης, πρώην πρόεδρος μεγάλης ΠΑΕ, καθάριζε με ανατινάξεις  :Wink:

----------

kioan (12-08-17), 

VaselPi (16-08-17)

----------


## nepomuk

GiwrgosTH.  Ευχαριστουμε για την αποκατασταση της ιστοριας . Off Topic. Εφ οσον εχουν εκκλειψει τα φουρνελλα απο τον Υμμητο , ποτε βλεπεται να ερχεται το DAB ; Με 200 βατακια δεν θα ειναι δυνατη η εκπομπη πακετου 4 προγραμματων ευκολα και καθαρα αποληψιμα  απο κινουμενα οχηματα ; Αφου ειναι λιγα τα λεφτα μας  , τα λιγα Βατ του DAB ειναι μονοδρομος η πολυτελεια ;Με τα  απειρα ιντερνετικα ραδιοφωνα - φερεφωνα , εκδημοκρατιστηκε ο κοσμος η αγριεψε ;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Γιώργο το DAB για να έρθει μέσα στην επόμενη δεκαετία θα πρέπει να αρχίσει από τώρα η προετοιμασία.
Να απαγορευτεί η εισαγωγή ραδιοφώνων FM, υποχρεωτικά όλα τα νέα αυτοκίνητα να έχουν δέκτες DAB, να ενημερωθεί ο κόσμος κλπ.
Αυτό θα πάρει χρόνια.
Στη Νορβηγία άρχισε η προετοιμασία μια δεκαετία πριν κλείσουν τα FM.
Θα μου πεις για ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή σε FM-DAB για ένα βάθος δεκαετίας. Δεν θα το αντέξουν οικονομικά οι σταθμοί και πέρα από αυτό αν το κάνουν εθελοντικά, δηλαδή όποιος θέλει παίζει και στα δύο, θα αλλάξεις τον δέκτη σου σε DAB με κίνδυνο να χάσεις σταθμούς των FM? Πιστεύω πως όχι, οπότε ούτε ο σταθμός θα το διακινδυνεύσει.
Εκτός αν βρεθεί κανένας Έλληνας ερευνητής και καταφέρει ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή και ταυτόχρονη λήψη με τα παλιά αναλογικά συστήματα  :Tongue2:

----------


## VaselPi

Γιώργο (*nepomuk*), διευκρινίζω ότι στους "σκοταδιστές" κατατάσσω _μόνο_ τους θαυμαστές του Π.Ζ, _πτυχιούχους_ _θετικών επιστημών_. Για παράδειγμα, τον Ζούγκλα, παρά τις μεγάλες ευθύνες που τον βαρύνουν για τη διάδοση και εξάπλωση του "σκότους" (προπαγάνδα της ψευτοεπιστήμης) - δεν τον κατατάσσω στους σκοταδιστές. Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής μπορεί και δικαιούται να πει:" Μα εγώ τον παρουσίασα στους επιστήμονες, προκειμένου να ελέγξουν την ορθότητα των όσων λέει". Στους πτυχιούχους θαυμαστές εντοπίζω το πρόβλημα. Πως και γιατί ο αριθμός τους είναι τόσο μεγάλος; 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Βασιλειε (VaselPi) ευχαριστω για την διευκρινιση .Για να αποδωσουμε  τα  του Καισαρος τω Καισαρι , οφειλουμε και δυο λογια για τον ομορφο κοσμο , οχι αγγελικο βεβαια, των επαγγελματιων ερευνητων ,διαφωτιστων κοινης γνωμης.
Αρχιζω με τους  σεισμολογους , οπου οι δηλωσεις τους μετα  απο ενα μετριο σεισμο ,ειναι αρμοδιοτητος των κοινωνικων επιστημων . Το ιδιο και για τους γεωλογους , οχι του ΙΓΜΕ , οσον αφορα τον αμυθητης αξιας ορυκτο πλουτο ,της
παλαι ποτε ψωροκωσταινας. Να προσθεσω και τους  μετεωρολογους ; μετα τη πετρουλα  , τα  "ακραια"  καιρικα φαινομενα ολο και πληθαινουν.Η ελπιδα και ο τρομος παντα  πουλανε.
Ζαβολιαρηδες που μαλλιστα το τερματισαν υπαρχουν σε ολες τις  επιστημες  , πχ Γεννετικη Μηχανικη , θυμομαστε  τον νοτιοκορεατη υψηλης  σταθμης , που αδικησε τοσο πολυ εαυτον .
Οι εγγυτεροι Αντινορι και Ζαβος ειχαν προκαλεσει προηγουμενως τοσο πολυ την παγκοσμια κοινη γνωμη .
Ο Κιτρινοπουλος κατα τις διηγησεις του ξεκινησε με σπουδες ιατρικης στην Ιταλια , για να κατασταλαξει - καθολου ασχημα - Διαφωτιστης κοινης γνωμης σε θεματα λαθρεμποριου.

----------


## leosedf

Σήμερα μάθαμε οτι το σύμπαν θα τελειώσει τα καύσιμα του κάποια στιγμή όπως ένα αστέρι η όπως ένας ήλιος... (στο 11:50)

Πάω να βαρέσω πρέζα..

----------


## nepomuk

Με το τελος της Θερινης Ραστωνης , ηρθε η ωρα της δρασης  για τον Ερευνητη(πζ) και την ομαδα  του .
Σημερα ειχαμε μια προγευση  της  Μαθηματικης Θεμελιωσης οσον αφορα  την "παρακαμψη" του β' θερμοδυναμικου νομου.
Ο ερευνητης συνεπικουρουμενος  απο τον *Γιώργο Παπαναγιώτου (**Χημικού Μηχανικού, απόφοιτου του Πανεπιστημίου του Μονάχου),
παραχωρησε συνεντευξη στο  zougla.gr .Τα συνταρακτικα βεβαια  θα  ακολουθησουν σε λιγες μερες .
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο παραπανω χημ μηχανικος  ειναι ο γνωστος και σε αυτο το φορουμ ως George Pap.
Παρακαλουνται  τα μελη  του "ηλεκτρονικα"  να ευρισκονται σε εγρηγορση  για να σχολιαζουν εγκυρα και εγκαιρα τα καθεκαστα.
Παραθετω και το  λινκ του ζουγκλα προς διευκολυνση .
http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...inamikou-nomou

*

----------


## Spiroslouis

Μου ήρθε σήμερα e-mail ενημέρωσης για το θέμα. Υπάρχουν νέα επεισόδια για το show; Ενημερώστε με, δεν θέλω να χάσω την διαδρομή του νομπελ

----------


## leosedf

A! Δεν το είχα προσέξει οτι είναι αυτός, δεν είχα δώσει καν σημασία. Στα σχόλια κάτω ρίχνω γέλιο.

----------


## Fire Doger

Θα παίξει καλή μπαλίτσα, μάλλον στο paper έχει βάλει κάτι άσχετο που στέκει μεν για να δημοσιευτεί αλλά τέρμα κινέζικα για τον κόσμο και θα ψαρώνουν απ' τα γραφήματα...

----------


## VaselPi

Όλα όσα αναφέρει ο Π. Ζ. για το δεύτερο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο και κύκλο Καρνό είναι γνωστά και πολυσυζητημένα από την εποχή του πρώτου παγκόσμιου πολέμου. Μου προκαλεί εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι μορφωμένα άτομα, με πτυχίο Φυσικού, Ηλεκτρονικού ή Χημικού, τα ακούνε όλα αυτά ως καινοτόμες σκέψεις ενός  μεγάλου εφευρέτη. Εν τω μεταξύ, το άτομο αυτό τίποτα δεν έχει εφεύρει. Τί-πο-τα! Ας δούμε τις εφευρέσεις αυτές μια μια.

*1.* "Παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από το νερό". Πρόκειται για την μπαταρία που ενεργοποιείται με το νερό.  Για τους στρατιωτικούς σκοπούς εφαρμόστηκε για πρώτη φορά στις τορπίλες το 1940, ενώ για τους ειρηνικούς σκοπούς το 1949. Από το 1960, η παρουσία της μπαταρίας αυτής στη σωστική λέμβο είναι υποχρεωτική.
*
2.* "Παράκαμψη του 2 θερμοδυναμικού νόμου και μεγάλη απόδοση της συσκευής μας". Ουσιαστικά ομιλεί για την κυψέλη καυσίμου, υδρογόνου-οξυγόνου, η απόδοση της οποίας κυμαίνεται από 40 έως 90 %. Εφευρέθηκε από τον W. Grove το 1838, ενώ η πρώτη επιτυχημένη εφαρμογή 40 κυψελών πραγματοποιήθηκε από τον F. Th. Bacon το 1939, με συνολική ισχύ 5 kW. Οι κυψέλες καυσίμου λειτουργούν δίχως την εμπλοκή κάποιων ραδιοκυμάτων, αλλά έχουν μεγάλο κόστος, της τάξης 5000-6000 ευρώ ανά 1 kW! Στο ζήτημα συντήρησης, πανάκριβες είναι και οι πολυμερικές μεμβράνες, που κάθε τόσο πρέπει να αλλάζουν.
*
3.* "Συνδυασμός κράματος μετάλλου με τη συσκευή μας". Με τη φράση "_συσκευή μας_", εννοεί τη κυψέλη καυσίμου, ενώ με τη φράση "_κράμα μετάλλου_", εννοεί κάποιο κράμα αλουμινίου ή μαγνησίου, που αντιδρά με το νερό και  παράγει το υδρογόνο. Και τα κράματα αυτά, για παράδειγμα, το κράμα 90 % Al, 5 % Cu και 5 % KOH, τα έχουν εφεύρει στο εξωτερικό. Το κόστος τους είναι περίπου όσο είναι το κόστος του αλουμινίου. 

*4.* Τελικά, μόνο μία πρόταση είναι δική του-η ιδέα περί διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού με τα ραδιοκύματα, η οποία είναι σκάρτη και ανέφικτη επιστημονικά.

Από τα παραπάνω προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα ότι η συσκευή αυτή μπορεί καταρχάς να λειτουργήσει, ωστόσο με κόστος περίπου 5000-6000 ευρώ/kW, αλλά και δίχως τις ανοησίες περί συντονισμού των μορίων του νερού με ραδιοκύματα κ.ο.κ. Προκύπτει επίσης, ότι οι πτυχιούχοι των θετικών επιστημών, που τον θαυμάζουν, κακώς του αποδίδουν την πατρότητα όλων αυτών των εφευρέσεων που έγιναν στο εξωτερικό, πολύ πριν τη γέννησή του.
Βασίλειος.

----------

Gaou (19-09-17), 

manolena (21-09-17), 

nestoras (19-09-17), 

osek (19-09-17)

----------


## VaselPi

Τον βαρέθηκα, όπως και τις ανοησίες του, αλλά και τους πτυχιούχους θαυμαστές του. 
Προτείνω για λίγο να αλλάξουμε θέμα. Δείτε πως διασκεδάζουν οι Γάλλοι συνταξιούχοι, η σύνταξη των οποίων ακόμη δεν έχει κοπεί.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDpL2_Q5y30

Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Βασιλειε ευχαριστουμε , la vie est belle , για ολους  , νεους , συνταξιουχους , α.μ.ε.α  .
Εκει πονταρει ο ερευνητης και οι συνοδοιποροι.
Ως τζογαδοροι να δωσουμε πιθανοτητα μια στις χιλιες , η μια  στο εκατομμυριο  για ενα γραμμαριο
καινοτομιας ;

----------


## Thansavv

> Σήμερα μάθαμε οτι το σύμπαν θα τελειώσει τα καύσιμα του κάποια στιγμή όπως ένα αστέρι η όπως ένας ήλιος... (στο 11:50)
> 
> Πάω να βαρέσω πρέζα..




Ο δημοσιογράφος ανέλυσε *όσο πιο απλά μπορούσε* τι κάνει η συσκευή του εφευρέτη ΠΖ.


0:28
"...με την οποία μπορούμε να παράξουμε αύθονη ποσότητα νερού,
χρησιμοποιώντας ως καύσιμο το απλό νερό..."  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## xristos2

βρεκα αυτο εδω. μας περασαν οι κινεζοι παει και ο δευτερος νομος του νευτωνα στα ταρταρα :Biggrin: 


http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2017...post_5500.html

τελικα οι ελληνες ειχαν δικιο

----------


## leosedf

Ρε μη δίνετε ιδέες στον μουστάκια, θα παρουσιάσει κανένα zundapp που υποτίθεται τρέχει με δίχρονο κινητήρα ΕΜ.

----------


## Panoss

Όσοι λένε κακά λόγια για τον επιστήμονα θα πάνε στην κόλαση  (που δουλεύει με μηχανήματα ΠΖ γι αυτό είναι αιώνια).
Btw παραθέτω την τελευταία εφεύρεση του επιστήμονα για να βουλώσουν στόματα, κυριες και κύριοι το βιονικό χέρι by ΠΖ:

----------


## VaselPi

Παιδιά, ζωγράφους δεν έχουμε μόνο εμείς, αλλά και οι Κινέζοι, όπως και οι Αμερικάνοι, στη NASA (βλ. ποστ 1277), για παράδειγμα.
Για να καταλάβετε πως ωθείται ο EM Driver των Κινέζο-Αμερικάνο-ζωγράφων: φανταστείτε παρόμοια πειραματική διάταξη, αποτελούμενη από έναν στεγανό κόλουρο κώνο, στον οποίο βρίσκεται κάποιο αέριο υπό πίεση, ας πούμε, 100 bar. 
...Καθώς οι εσωτερικές δυνάμεις που ασκούνται στις 2 παράλληλες βάσεις του κώνου δεν είναι ίσες, θα προκύψει τελικά μία συνισταμένη δύναμη,    F3 = F2 - F1, η οποία θα ωθεί τον κώνο προς τα άστρα και τους ζωγράφους προς το Nobel.
Περίπου αυτά ισχυρίζονται οι Κινέζο-Αμερικάνο-ζωγράφοι, αν με μία magnetron, στο εσωτερικό του μεταλλικού κόλουρου κώνου δημιουργιθούν στάσιμα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Δυστυχώς τα Watt είναι σαν τα λεφτά, δε βγαίνουν εύκολα... 
GiwrgosTH (C) 2014
Επειδη το Θεμα εχει "κατσει"  επιτρεψτε μου να το φιλοσοφησω λιγακι.
Η παραπανω φραση για τα  βατ ,φρονω οτι ειναι αλλη μια διατυπωση του
β θερμοδυναμικου νομου και ως γνωστον δεν ειμαι φυσικος.
Παραθετω και μερικες "Λαικες" ρησεις που παραπεμπουν σε αυτον .
Τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται .
Οπου ακους πολλα κερασια κρατα και μικρο καλαθι.
Αν δεν βρεξεις κωλο ,ψαρι δεν τρως.
Αν δεν ρισκαρεις  Σαμπανια δεν πινεις.
Με τα λογια κτιζεις ανωγεια  και κατωγεια.
Αγαλι αγαλι γινεται η αγουριδα μελι ..  κ.ο.κ ..
Ερχομαι τωρα στο θεμα και στον Ερευνητη Π.Ζ και στην καινοτομια του
που ΘΑ προτεινει  κτλπ  και που στο τελος  η φλογα της Ελλαδος ΘΑ λαμψει
και ΘΑ  απελευθερωσει τους κοινους θνητους της οικουμενης  απο την ενεργειακη πενια.
Ως γνωστον με  τα "ψεμματα "  δηλ με ελαχιστες εισφορες   βλεπε 350 mwatts  και κατι
μεταλλικα παμθηνα  αλατα  και  υπερυψηλες συχνοτητες  διαμορφωμενες κατα (πζ) 
μεσα σε  εναν γεωμετρικο χωρο κρισιμων διαστασεων (Καβιτυ), παραγονται τεραστια ποσα ενεργειας.
Ολοι αυτοι οι ισχυρισμοι του ερευνητη που πειραματικα επιδειχθηκαν οτι ισχυουν μεσω των βιντεο του
ζουγκλα.gr , ανατρεπουν - παρακαμπτουν τον β νομο , τον GiwrgosTH , αλλα και τη Λαικη Σοφια .
Με ανακοινωση  στο Hellagen ο ερευνητης μας πληροφορει οτι εντος των ημερων θα δημοσιευθει η μαθηματικη απο
δειξη της  ανατροπης - παρακαμψης  του θερμοδυναμικου νομου αλλα και ισως  της κοινης λογικης.
Θα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω  - εν αναμονη της δημοσιευσης που καθυστερει- οποιο μελος των Ηλεκτρονικων με ικανες γνωσεις
Μαθηματικων να εικασει , μαντεψει  ακομα και να σπεκουλαρει πανως  σε  ποιο κλαδο(υς) των μαθηματικων θα μπορουσε να βασιστει μια  τετοια
αποδειξη .Θα μπορουσε να  περιλαμβανεται πχ  η Θεωρια του Χαους ; 
Παραθετω και την ανακοινωση του επισημου σαιτ του ερευνητη για την αναγγελια των  μελλουμενων.

Σε  λίγες ημέρες θα παρουσιαστεί πλήρης μαθηματική ανάλυση που θα  αποδεικνύει τους πολύ υψηλούς βαθμούς απόδοσης της μεγάλης εφεύρεσης του  Πέτρου Ζωγράφου που παράγει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, όχι με τη μέθοδο της  χημικής-θερμικής που υφίσταται μέχρι σήμερα (δηλαδή κυρίως με την καύση  υδρογονανθράκων), αλλά με την άμεση και ψυχρή καύση του ύδατος και ενός  κράματος υλικών, παρακάμπτοντας πλέον την απαγορευτική διάταξη του  Γάλλου επιστήμονα Σαντί Καρνό του δεύτερου θερμοδυναμικού νόμου

----------


## kioan

Έπεσε το μάτι μου εδώ




> ...άμεση και ψυχρή καύση του ύδατος...



και ούτε καν μπήκα στον κόπο να διαβάσω το υπόλοιπο  :Rolleyes:

----------


## rama

Στα χαρτιά ας το αποδείξει όσο θέλει. Το ζητούμενο είναι να φτιάξει στην πράξη μία συσκευή που θα παράγει περισσότερη ενέργεια από όση θα καταναλώνει για τη λειτουργία της.

----------


## nepomuk

> Στα χαρτιά ας το αποδείξει όσο θέλει. Το ζητούμενο είναι να φτιάξει στην πράξη μία συσκευή που θα παράγει περισσότερη ενέργεια από όση θα καταναλώνει για τη λειτουργία της.



Αυτο Αγαπητε εγινε με το καλημερα , τα ειδαμε στα βιντεο της ζουγκλας   απο 350 μιλιβατ  βγαινουν  700  βατακια  .
Στη συνεχεια ειδαμε  μαζι με τον Γερμανο βιομηχανο ενα "παιδικο" μοντελο  , αυτο με το πλεξιγκλας συνδεομενο στον πινακα της οικιας (πζ) με
μπαλαντεζα βλεπε και προηγουμενα σχολια  σε αυτο το θεμα και τη σχετικη "καζουρα".
Αυτην που δεν εχουμε  δει , αλλα  την ειδε  ο κ. Φιλντισης  και  επιβεβαιωσε  ειναι  η περιφημη πενηνταρα συσκευη σε μεγεθος ψυγειου Ντουλαπας.
Κατ εμε ομως  μακραν  το μεγαλυτερο ενδιαφερον εχει η Θεωρητικη Θεμελιωση  του ολου πονηματος (πζ).
Απο εναν  Ηλεκτρονικο , πρακτικο ανθρωπο ερευνητη , ενδεχομενως  αποφοιτο της  Σιβιτανιδειου ; Ανωτερης  Τεχνικης Σχολης , που ελαβε καποτε και ανωτερα
μαθηματα Φυσικης , ωστε να μπορουμε να τον  αποκαλουμε  και Πειραματικο Φυσικο .
Λετε στο τελος να μας προκυψει και ενας  μεγαλος Μαθηματικος , καλη ωρα  σαν τον Νευτωνα ;Ιδωμεν ....

----------


## lepouras

κάτι τέτοια έλεγε και ο Ηρακλής και τον κάνανε τσιμέντο..

----------


## rama

> Αυτο Αγαπητε εγινε με το καλημερα , τα ειδαμε στα βιντεο της ζουγκλας   απο 350 μιλιβατ  βγαινουν  700  βατακια ....



Εννοείς ότι έχεις πεισθεί από τα video ότι δουλεύει στην πράξη?

----------


## xristos2

> Το ζητούμενο είναι να φτιάξει στην πράξη μία συσκευή που θα παράγει περισσότερη ενέργεια από όση θα καταναλώνει για τη λειτουργία της.




 :Huh:  υπαρχει εστω μια μηχανη στον κοσμο που μπορει να κανει κατι τετοιο;;απο οτι ξερω η νομιζω οτι ξερω μπορει να γινει μονο μετασχηματισμος ενεργειας πχ απο  χημικη σε θερμικη κτλ

----------


## nepomuk

> Εννοείς ότι έχεις πεισθεί από τα video ότι δουλεύει στην πράξη?



Καθε  αλλο αγαπητε , ομως στα βιντεο συμμετειχαν  αξιοσεβαστα- εν πολλοις -προσωπα   τα οποια 
τινι τροπω  , "πιστοποιησαν" τις  συσκευες  , κτλπ κτλπ  .
Γι αυτο περιμενω  και την πρωτη δημοσιευση "επιστημονικης"  και καλα εργασιας , να υποθεσουμε  σε
περιοδικο κυρους , οπου θα κριθει  απο ανεξαρτητους  επαιοντες  κοκ.
Προφανως  υπαρχει καποια δυστοκια στη δημοσιευση  γιατι  εχει παρελθει αρκετος χρονος απο την αναγγελια της .
Ισως θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα  που ο  πζ  θα ανοιξει  πραγματικα  καποια  απο τα  χαρτια του , αν φυσικα υπαρξει δημοσιευση .
166  σελιδες  καταλαμβανει μεχρι τωρα  το θεμα   στα ηλεκτρονικα  , ευλογο και το ενδιαφερον ειτε  ετσι , ειτε αλλοιως.
Η παραθεση των λεγομενων και των ισχυρισμων του Ερευνητη δεν σημαινει   επουδενι την  αποδοχη μου , ποσο μαλλον οταν
μιλαμε   για   "παρακαμψη" βασικων νομων της φυσικης  αλλα και της  ζωης μας και για συσκευες που κατορθωνουν το αδυνατον.
Πρωτα κρισαρα  απο  παμπολους  ανεξαρτητους  επαιοντες , ινστιτουτα , οργανισμους πιστοποιησης  και μετα  αποδοχη .
Μακρια  απο εμας  ο Τσαρλατανισμος.

----------


## nick1974

νταξει ρε φιλε, ας τα παρατησουμε ολοι λοιπον να παμε στο Θιβετ μοναχοι και περιμενε εσυ να βλεπεις τον τριανταφυλοπουλο απο ρευμα που θα σου παραγει ο ζωγραφος χρηματοδοτουμενος με τα λεφτα του σωρρα!
ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑΜΕ για την "αξιοπιστια" οσων συμετειχαν (βασικα ΕΝΑΣ απ αυτους ειναι που για μενα  θα πρεπει κι επιβαλλεται να λογοδοτησει, -ονειρα θερινης νυκτος βεβαια, σε μια χωρα υπο κατοχη και με μνημονια- οι υπολοιποι κατα κυριο λογο απλα συμμετειχαν σε κατι που ουτε καν καταλαβαν τι τους δειχνουν), ΕΣΕΝΑ οι περγαμηνες σου ποιες ειναι? εχεις καποια σχεση με το αντικειμενο η απλα θεωρεις αξιοσεβαστους οσους δειχνει ο ζουγκλας?
Τι παει να πει "πιστοποιησαν" ? Ειναι κανεις απ αυτους αξιος να πιστοποιησει οτιδηποτε με μια ματια σε σκραπ μεταλα και μερικες ταχυδακτυλουργικες μπαρουφες?  
ΑΝ θες να μιλησεις με αδαεις ιθαγενεις μαλλον εισαι στο 10000000000000000000% πλεον ακαταλληλο φορουμ για κατι τετοιο... Εδω κυκλοφορουν κι επαγγελματιες ξερεις... και σοβαροι επαγγελματιες... και γνωστες του αντικειμενου...και ανθρωποι που ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ασχολουνται και με πιστοποιησεις, και με παραγωγη ρευματος και με καινοτομες τεχνολογιες,  ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΙ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΗ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑ! (που ακομα και σαν ταχυδακτηλουργος μαλακας ειναι αφου αν δεις το βιντεο ολα του τα κολπα ειναι ερασιτεχνικοτατα για παιδια του νηπιαγωγιου και για αναγνωστες αστρολογικων σελιδων)

Ας μαθει πρωτα ο πζ τι ειναι ολες αυτες οι μπουρδες που παρουσιαζει ως μηχανηματα και πως θα επρεπε καπως να συνδεονται μεταξυ τους -ωστε να ειναι τουλαχιστο καποιου επιπεδου η απατη- και μετα συζηταμε για τα περι "επιστημονικων δημοσιευσεων"
Συγχιστηκα... πα να δω τι σκραπ πλακετες εχω να τις χωσω σε ενα κουτι με αλουμινοταινιες και να το πουλησω στον καμμενο ως μηχανη που φερνει καλη τυχη στα υποβρυχια..

Ειλικρινα ρε φιλε, αν ηταν ΚΑΛΟΣ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑΣ, με την εννοια να εχει φτιαξει κατι που να ψαρωνει και να μπορει εστω με το ματι να μπερδεψει / προβληματισει καποιον ειδικο, θα τον σεβομουνα! αλλα ειναι τοσο γελοιος κι αυτος κι αυτα που παρουσιαζει που ευχομαι να ζουσαμε σε εποχη που τετοιους φιδεμπορους τους περνουσαν με πισσα και πουπουλα.

----------


## nepomuk

Αγαπητε Nick1974 ενα σχολιο στα γρηγορα  επι προσωπικου  και μια ερωτηση και θα επανελθω .
Εχω υποστει μαλλον αγριο bullying ως νεπομουκ απο το επισημο φορουμ πζ  που φιλοξενειται στη ζουγκλα.
Το Θεμα στα ηλεκτρονικα  δεν το ανοιξα εγω , απλως ειδα φως και μπηκα να ξεστραβωθω ( απο οικονομικες επιστημες προερχομαι).
Η ερωτηση μου τωρα  βασισμενη σ αυτο  : ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΙ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΗ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑ!
Εκανα μια εικασια  οτι  ο πζ  θα πρεπει να προερχεται  απο την Σιβιτανιδειο παλαι ποτε  Ανωτερη τεχνικη Σχολη πληθους ειδικοτητων ,χωρις αυτο να τον υποτιμα,
καθε  αλλο.
Για τα  ανωτερα  μαθηματα Φυσικης  που λεει στο βιογραφικο του οτι ελαβε  δεν  τολμω να εικασω .
Να παρακαλεσουμε  και οι δυο μας , οσους  λες οτι τον γνωριζουν  τοσο καλα  εδω μεσα  , να βοηθησουν , ωστε να προσεγγισουμε το φαινομενο και τον ανθρωπο (πζ) καπως
καλυτερα ;
Τελος την "πενηνταρα " δεν την ειδα εγω  ,  ο αξιοτιμος  κ. Φιλντισης  την ειδε.Εκτοτε αγνοειται .

----------


## nick1974

κατ αρχας αν πας πιο πανω θα δεις οτι υπαρχουν αρκετοι που ειχαν την τιμη να γνωριζουν τον ...κβαντικο υπερεπιστημονα. Προσωπικα δεν ειχα αυτη την τυχη (αμεσα τουλαχιστο). Αν σε ενδιαφερει τοσο απλα ρωτα τους για τι φρουτο προκειται.
Το τι εχει βγαλει και τι δεν εχει βγαλει...χμμμμ αυτα που φτιαχνει ανωτατη Μοναστηρακιακη μοιαζουν. Τη στιγμη που δουλευε σε σταθμους σα τεχνικος παντως φανταζομαι κατι θα χει βγαλει... τελευταια παντως εφτιαχνε κατι φωτιστηκα ασφαλειας.
Τωρα τη στιγμη που δεν εισαι του συναφιου μας δε μπορω να σου αναλυσω και πολλα. Δες απλα αυτο το βιντεακι και διαβασε και τις παρατηρησεις  που χω κανει στα σχολια https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ThynIoCpZ8 ΙΣΩΣ καταλαβεις πως προκειται απλα για τον ορισμο της γελοιτητας.
Ειναι ρε φιλε... πως να στο πω στη γλωσσα σου? σα να πω οτι βρηκα ενα τροπο να μαστε οπλοι παμπλουτοι με χρηματα μονοπωλης... κι ακομα χειροτερα...





> Τελος την "πενηνταρα " δεν την ειδα εγω , ο αξιοτιμος κ. Φιλντισης την ειδε.Εκτοτε αγνοειται .



Πιο πανω εγραψα οτι ΕΝΑΣ μονο απ ολους αυτους που μαζευονται εκει πρεπει κατα τη γνωμη ΜΟΥ να λογοδοτησει, -και αν δεν ημασταν μπανανια θα ειχε γινει ηδη αυτο- και σιγουρα δεν ενωουσα ουτε τον κ. Κατσαρο -που στο κατω κατω ηταν σαν ψαρι εξω απ το νερο- ουτε τους 5 τυχαιους που ειδαν φως και μπηκαν να το παιξουν "επιστημονες"


οσο για τον κιτρινοζουγκλα... αυτος εχει καποια γνωση των πραγματων. Θα πρεπε να βοηθησει τον φιλο του να στησει καλυτερα αυτη τη βλακεια, τουλαχιστο αφου σκοπευαν να φανε κρατικο χρημα...


ριξε μια ματια τι λεει κι ο πρωην συνεταιρος του (που τον εχουμε και μελος εδω) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk4d4gUg67c

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Η ανακοίνωση:
Σε λίγες ημέρες θα παρουσιαστεί πλήρης μαθηματική ανάλυση που θα αποδεικνύει τους πολύ υψηλούς βαθμούς απόδοσης της μεγάλης εφεύρεσης του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου που παράγει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, όχι με τη μέθοδο της χημικής-θερμικής που υφίσταται μέχρι σήμερα (δηλαδή κυρίως με την καύση υδρογονανθράκων), αλλά με την άμεση και ψυχρή καύση του ύδατος και ενός κράματος υλικών, παρακάμπτοντας πλέον την απαγορευτική διάταξη του Γάλλου επιστήμονα Σαντί Καρνό του δεύτερου θερμοδυναμικού νόμου. Θα εξηγηθεί δηλαδή και θεωρητικά, η αρχή λειτουργίας της εφεύρεσης.

*2.* Άγγελε (*rama*), και τα δύο είναι εφικτά, και η απόδειξη να γίνει, όπως και η κατασκευή μονάδας που παράγει ενέργεια μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που καταναλώνει. Άλλο είναι το θέμα: σε ποιο βαθμό όλα αυτά έχουν την πατρότητα του Π.Ζ; Δηλαδή είναι δικές του αυτές οι ιδέες και οι αναλύσεις; 
*3.* Ως προς το πρώτο, δηλαδή ότι η κυψέλη καυσίμου (fuel cell) έχει αποδόσεις από 40 έως 90 %, είναι ευρέως γνωστό από τη δεκαετία του 30 του περασμένου αιώνα. Άλλωστε, ως θέμα, απαντάται σχεδόν σε όλα τα ακαδημαϊκά συγγράμματα της Θερμοδυναμικής και Φυσικοχημείας. Επομένως, είναι πολύ εύκολο να συνταχτεί ένα τέτοιο κείμενο από την υπάρχουσα βιβλιογραφία. 
*4.* Ως προς το δεύτερο, δηλαδή να γίνει επίδειξη λειτουργίας συσκευής που παράγει ενέργεια μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που καταναλώνει, δεν έχετε παρά να αγοράσετε μία συσκευή κυψελών καυσίμου, υδρογόνου-οξυγόνου, από το εμπόριο, εφόσον πρώτα καταβάλετε τα 5000-6000 ευρώ, της μονάδας του 1 kW.
*5.* Μένει η παραγωγή του υδρογόνου από το νερό, που και αυτό είναι εφικτό να γίνει με το κράμα: 90 % Al + 5 % Cu + 5 % KOH.
*6.* Ως προς την παράκαμψη των νόμων της Θερμοδυναμικής: Κανένας  νόμος της Φυσικής δεν μπορεί να παρακαμφθεί. Κανένας νόμος  δεν παρακάμπτεται όταν, επιδιώκοντας τον ίδιο σκοπό,  καταφεύγουμε σε συσκευή με _άλλη αρχή λειτουργίας_. Αν ο σκοπός είναι η παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας - αυτό μπορεί να γίνει, για παράδειγμα, με ατμογεννήτρια, με ντιζελομηχανή, με φωτοβολταϊκά, όπως και με τις κυψέλες καυσίμου. 
*7.* Τέλος, θα εκπλαγώ πολύ, αν δω ότι βρέθηκε περιοδικό να δημοσιεύσει πόνημα σε ένα θέμα που ήταν επίκαιρο στις αρχές του  περασμένου, αλλά και προπερασμένο αιώνα.
Βασίλειος.

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *rama:* 
_Στα χαρτιά ας το αποδείξει όσο θέλει. Το ζητούμενο είναι να φτιάξει στην πράξη μία συσκευή που θα παράγει περισσότερη ενέργεια από όση θα καταναλώνει για τη λειτουργία της._

----------


## nepomuk

Αγαπητε Νικο (nick1974) μερικα ακομα σχολια θα ηθελα να κανω .Στα οσα με παραπεμπεις  , μου ειναι εν γενει γνωστα .
Ο παλαι ποτε ομως συνεταιρος του  , μαλλον εχει αποσυρθει  απο την υποθεση.
Οσον αφορα το τεχνικο σκελος , δεχομαι το αυτονητο , οτι εδω τα μελη του ηλεκτρονικα  σχολιασαν κατα πως τους επρεπε
τα οσα ειπε και εδειξε δημοσιως  ο ερευντητης πζ. Οσα μελη ομως τον γνωρισαν προσωπικα και δια ζωσης  , ειτε και συνεργαστηκαν
ηταν μαλλον φειδωλα  σε πληροφοριες  για το  πχ  που σπουδασε , που εργστηκε  κτλπ .Δεν θα ηθελα  να πληροφορηθω ουτε ενα κομμα
για  τα προσωπικα  του πζ  ιδιαιτερα  μαλλιστα  κατ ιδιαν   ψιθυρους  και κουτσομπολιο .Παει πολυς χρονος ομως που ο ερευνητης  εχει καταστησει
εαυτον  Δημοσιο προσωπο  .Επομενως  οσα  απο το βιογραφικο  του σχετιζονται  αμεσα  με το πονημα  του  , θα μπορουσαν να δημοσιευθουν και απο
τριτα προσωπα  , χωρις να θιγει  ο πζ  αφου ειναι πλεον δημοσιο προσωπο , επιζητει την δημοσιοτητα  αρα  το πανελληνιο ευλογως ενδιαφερεται.
Πεταγομαι  τωρα  στη  μεγαλη μας  αγαπη τον   Μακη  η και ταρζαν  κτλπ    γραφεις :
"οσο για τον κιτρινοζουγκλα... αυτος εχει καποια γνωση των πραγματων. Θα  πρεπε να βοηθησει τον φιλο του να στησει καλυτερα αυτη τη βλακεια,  τουλαχιστο αφου σκοπευαν να φανε κρατικο χρημα..."
Δεν θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου , οι μεγαλυτεροι θελουμε  να τον θυμομαστε για τις  μεγαλες επιτυχιες του πχ  υποθεση Κορκολη , τα πλακωματα - μπινελικια με τον Κουγια   κοκ.
Η διανομη - προωθηση πατατων Νευροκοπιου (σιτεμενων) , βιονικων γιλεκων , η σκοτεινη υποθεση Βετο , ο αφαντος Κυριακιδης , η διενεξη με τον κομμιστη , ειναι ατυχη περιστατικα.
Οποτε  δεν ειναι λογος  αυτος  να του καταλογιζεις  τυχον  αποπειρα  αρμεγματος κρατικων αγελαδων .Οι ιδωτικες ειναι απειρως περισσοτερες  και σαφως προσφοροτερες στην υποθεση μας.
Εξ αλλου ο κ Μακης  τον τελευταιο καιρο  ειδικευεται σε  θεματα λαθρεμποριου  με σκοπο να γεμισουν  τα  κρατικα  ταμεια .
Κοντολογις   βαλε  ενα χερακι  για  να εικασουμε  εστω   την οποια ροη χρηματος  εχει υπαρξει μεχρι τωρα  η τη μελλοντικη  κατα το follow the  money .
Οι μεχρι τωρα εικασιες δεν με εχουν πεισει  στο ελαχιστο.

----------


## nick1974

ε οταν πανε στον καμμενο δε πανε για να του κανουν δωρεα.
btw δικαιωμα σου να πιστευεις οτι θελεις, αλλα αλλο η πιστη αλλο ο πραγματικος κοσμος

----------


## nepomuk

> ε οταν πανε στον καμμενο δε πανε για να του κανουν δωρεα.
> btw δικαιωμα σου να πιστευεις οτι θελεις, αλλα αλλο η πιστη αλλο ο πραγματικος κοσμος



Μηπως ο καμμενος χρησιμοποιειται ως "κραχτης" για την προσελκυση αδεσποτων αγελαδων , οτι και καλα
το ολο προτζεκτ  τελει υπο την αιγιδα του  αρα  πιο πολλες υποψηφιες ;
Εν πασει περιπτωσει ο ερευνητης εχει κατ επαναληψη δηλωσει οτι δεν επιθυμει φραγκο απο κανεναν , οτι εχει
θεσει ευατον υπερ πιστεως και πατριδος , υπερ Εθνικης Οικονομιας  , υπερ του κλεους του εθνους  κτλπ.
Το θεμα κατ  εμε εγκειται στο οτι με  αυτες τις δηλωσεις ο ερευνητης  ταζει  Κληρο στους Κολλιγους , στους πεινασμενους
καρβελια  , στους καταχρεωμενους  ανακουφιση απο χρεη κοκ  .. σε αυτο το σημειο τον ψεγω .
Αλλως πως ο καθεις μπορει να ισχυριζεται οτι τετραγωνισε τον κυκλο , νικησε τον καρκινο , τερματισε τους πολεμους επι της
γης , ελυσε το ενεργειακο   κοκ .Εν κατακλειδει  εκτιμας οτι μεχρι τωρα μονο δαπανα χρημα και εισπραττει μονο δημοσιοτητα
ενταντι μελλοντικων θετικων χρηματικων ροων ; Ιδου η απορια .

----------


## lepouras

καλά Γιώργο μην τρελαίνεσαι. το μεγαλύτερο κόλπο που έκανε ο Μάκης ήταν να καταφέρει να φτάσει το θέμα με τις κρυφές κάμερες στην πλήρη απαγόρευση  σαν αποδεκτό ενοχοποιητικό στοιχείο με αποτέλεσμα και φόνο να καταγράψεις δεν γίνετε αποδεκτό και μπορεί να πας και φυλακή που το έκανες. φυσικά αυτό βόλεψε ένα σορό μεγάλα κεφάλια να εξασφαλίσουν ότι δεν κινδυνεύουν από κρυφές κάμερες όταν κάνουν τις απάτες τους..

όσο για το ότι δεν θέλει φράγκο. ενώ η πατέντα είναι υπό την αιγίδα του υπουργείου αμύνης και θεωρείτε στρατιωτικό μυστικό γιατί έψαχνε επενδύτες στην Γερμανία? καλά κρασιά και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα.

άσε να ξέρουν οι κακόμοιρη μέσα στο αμύνης στο τμήμα που τον χώσανε για το τη χρήμα τρώει  και ξοδεύει όταν στους τεχνικούς δεν τους δίνουν λεφτά ούτε να αγοράσουν αναλώσιμα για την συντήρηση τον ελικοπτέρων.

κάτσε εσύ και πίστευε και μη ερευνά.....

----------


## nick1974

βασικα ειναι ιδια περιπτωση με το σωρρα.

Προσωπικα δεν ενοχλουμαι απ την υπαρξη απατεωνων και θυματων, και δεχομαι πως ολα ειναι μεσα στη ζωη (θυμαμαι δυο περιστατικα που υπηρξα θυμα τοσο καλοστημενα που αν ξαναβλεπα αυτους τους ανθρωπους -εναν 9Ινδονησιανο ταξιτζη κι εναν Ιταλο που παριστανε τον ιδιοκτητη οικου μοδας στο Παρισι- θα τους κερναγα και μια μπυρα).
Οταν ο αλλος πουλαει "συσκευες εξοικονομισης ρευματος" και βαζει στην πριζα ενα πυκνωτη που ριχνει καποια αεργα και σου δειχνει με μια αμπεροτσιμπιδα οτι το ρευμα μειωθηκε, και πειθει τους αδαεις οτι μειωθηκε και η καταναλωση, αυτος ειναι εξυπνος ανθρωπος που στην απατη του χρησιμοποιει τις γνωσεις του στην ηλεκτρολογια,  σε καμια περιπτωση δε σου προκαλει κατι κακο (εκτος απ το να σου φαει καποια φραγγα), δεν αποζητα οπαδους, δε βαζει αυτοσκοπο να φαει κρατικα κονδυλια, ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ γενικοτερα, για μενα αυτος ο τυπος ειναι οκ. Αυτο που πουλαει ειναι μεν μια μπουρδα που δεν κανει αυτο που υποτειθεται πως θα πρεπε να κανει, ομως η ιδια του η απατη ειναι τοσο ομορφα στημενη με επιστημονικο τροπο που λες "οκ". ποσες μπαρουφες η ελαττωματικα προιοντα που δεν κανουν αυτο που υποσχονται δε πουλιουνται ετσι κι αλλιως καθημερινα?
Αν αντιθετα εβαζε στη μπριζα δυο τηγανια, μια κουνουπιερα και δυο οδοντοβουρτσες, κι εστηνε ολοκληρη αιρεση γυρω απ το ονομα του, και εβγαινε και απο πανω να βγαινε κι ενας καραγκιοζης να λεει "ειμαι φυσικος και το ειδα να λειτουργει" ...Ε οχι ρε φιλε... ΠΙΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥΠΟΥΛΑ...

Ο πζ δεν ειναι "κανονικος" απατεωνας αλλα τσαρλατανος απ αυτους που στην αγρια δυση πουλουσαν στα πανηγυρια οτι μπουρδα βρισκαν ως φαρμακο για ολες τις αρρωστιες. Ε, αυτοι στο τελος φευγαν απ την πολη με πισσα και πουπουλα...

----------


## VaselPi

Είναι γεγονός, ότι ο Ζούγκλας αποτραβήχτηκε από όλη αυτήν την ιστορία. Διαπιστώνω, επίσης, ότι και ο Π.Ζ. σιγά σιγά απομακρύνεται από την αρχική του πρόταση, δηλαδή τη διάσπαση  του νερού με τα ραδιοκύματα. Καθώς διαβάζει τις σελίδες αυτού του Φόρου, μάλλον πείσθηκε και αυτός ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατο να γίνει, όχι μόνο τεχνικά (παραγωγή ραδιοκυμάτων των 100 ΤΗz), αλλά ακόμη και θεωρητικά. 
Στο βαθμό που έδωσε πολλές υποσχέσεις, δεξιά και αριστερά, αλλά και για να αποφύγει την "πίσσα και τα πούπουλα (*nick1974*)", είναι αναγκασμένος να "καθίσει" σε κάτι που λειτουργεί και είναι εφικτό να γίνει, δηλαδή στις κυψέλες καυσίμου που έχουν μεγάλη απόδοση. Τα υπόλοιπα-δεύτερος νόμος και κύκλος Καρνό- είναι "στάχτη στα μάτια", προκειμένου να δικαιολογηθεί η στροφή, αλλά και να διατηρηθεί το προφίλ του εφευρέτη.
Διακρίνω, επίσης, και την πάγια τακτική που χρησιμοποιεί: να μην αποκαλεί τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους. Για παράδειγμα, ενώ αναφέρεται στην _κυψέλη καυσίμου_, δεν την αποκαλεί με το όνομά της. Έτσι, στον αναγνώστη που δε γνωρίζει ότι η εφεύρεσή της έγινε στο εξωτερικό, από τον Άγγλο William Grove, το 1838, δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι η πατρότητα της εφεύρεσης ανήκει στον Π.Ζ, που δεν είναι αληθής. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (20-10-17)

----------


## nepomuk

Νικο (nick 1974) απο τα συμφραζομενα προκυπτει οτι ανηκουμε στην ιδια εκλογικη περιφερεια.
Θα σχολιασω τη φραση σου " Ε οχι ρε φιλε... ΠΙΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥΠΟΥΛΑ..." εκλαμβανοντας την ως σχημα λογου .
Τους ακραια πολιτικους απατεωνες και την ακραια τυχοδιωκτικη κυβερνητικη διαχειρηση απο ορκισμενους στην υπηρεσια
του εθνικου συμφεροντος  , τι τους κανανε σε προηγουμενους αιωνες ;Το γουδι ισως ειναι ενας τοπος αναφορας.
Προφανως δεν αναφερομαι στο προεκλογικο προγραμμα της Θεσ/κης (εχουμε  ακουσει ....)  αλλα στο ακραιο τζογαρισμα , στηριγμενο σε μια
πανηλιθια μπλοφα του  Μπαρουφακη ως εφαρμοσθεισα  (ευτυχως οχι μεχρι τελους ) κυβερνητικη πολιτικη ,στην πραξη τελεσθεισα  κτλπ  κτλπ.
Μπροστα σε ολους  αυτους ο πζ στα ματια μου δειχνει μαθητουδι του κατηχητικου.
Στο φιναλε δεν διαθετει 700 οπως ο Σωρρας  αλλα τα εχει 400 για να δηλωνει οτι  ΘΑ προτεινει μια καινοτομια ( και οχι εφευρεση βλεπε με εχει κακισει οταν αποκαλουσα το πονημα του εφευρεση) 
και ΑΝ υιοθετηθει και ΑΝ αγκαλιαστει  ..  ο νεωτερισμος του  τοτε  ..ΘΑ τρωμε  με χρυσα κουταλια  ..  Ετσι λεει  ...
αναζητωντας πιστους  και ισως αμελξιμες αγελαδες .Την εμμονη οτι ο πζ ειτε επιζητει ,ειτε ως γεγονος οτι σιτιζεται απο κρατικα κονδυλια δεν την καταλαβαινω.
Ενα επιχειρημα : Μια απλη περιηγηση στην υπαιθρο της χωρας μας  διεχνει  μεγα πληθος Μοναστηριων , ταπεινων  αλλα και "πολυτελων".
Ολα αυτα οι πιστοι τα εκτισαν και τα  συντηρουν .Ειλικρινα  η προσθηκη ενος ακομα , ουδολως με ενοχλει.
Για την σωτηρια των ψυχων ημων , για τη φουκαριαρα τη μανα μας , τον πατερα μας  , ενα ακομα "ταμμα" σε τι βλαπτει ;
Τελος εδω στα ηλεκτρονικα διαψευδεται προς το παρον η περιφημη λαικη ρηση " Κορακας , κορακου ματι δεν βγαζει".
Εχεις ακουσει ποτε σοβαρος , νορμαλ επαγγελματιας εφοριακος  να τα "βαζει - βγαζει" με αντιστοιχο επαγγελματια Λογιστη - Φοροτεχνικο και
ταναπαλιν ; Εγω οχι.

----------


## nepomuk

Γιαννη (Lepouras) , Επειδη σημερα εχω χρονο και διαθεση ,θ ατο τραβηξω λιγο ,
γι αυτο επετρεψε την φαντασια μου να οργιασει .
Διερωτασαι ευλογα : ενώ η πατέντα είναι υπό την αιγίδα του υπουργείου αμύνης και θεωρείτε στρατιωτικό μυστικό γιατί έψαχνε επενδύτες στην Γερμανία? 
Μα η πατεντα , το ολο πονημα δηλ , συμπεριλμβανομενης της υπο (αιωνιως ) καταθεση ηλεκτροφασματικης Θεωριας του κ Πετρου συν των νεων
σελιδων που προσθετει ο ερευνητης στην επιστημη της Φυσικης ( κατα τους αξιοτιμους εν γενει υποστηρικτες του ) εχει και πολιτικες αλλα και στρατιωτικες
εφαρμογες - χρησεις.Αρα το Υεθα εμπλεκεται στις δευτερες  βλεπε  πχ ηλεκτρομαγνητικα οπλα , για αμυνα η και επιθεση .Βελτιωση Ρανταρ , υδρογονοκινητα
υποβρυχια βλεπε και τον Πετρο δασκαλο στις ανωτερεςς σχολες του εμπορικου ναυτικου.Για το πεζικο οπου υπηρετησα  βλεπε καλλιτερους ασυρματους και τηλεπικοινωνιες
γιατι αυτοι τα τηλεφωνα με την μανιβελλα που χρησιμοποισαμε τοτε  , ακομα ειναι σε χρηση  και βαζω τελεια στα  στρατιωτικα.
Για τις πολιτικες - εμπορικες εφαρμογες τι να πω

----------


## kioan

> Μα η πατεντα , το ολο πονημα δηλ , συμπεριλμβανομενης της υπο (αιωνιως ) καταθεση ηλεκτροφασματικης Θεωριας του κ Πετρου συν των νεων
> σελιδων που προσθετει ο ερευνητης στην επιστημη της Φυσικης ( κατα τους αξιοτιμους εν γενει υποστηρικτες του ) εχει και πολιτικες αλλα και στρατιωτικες
> εφαρμογες - χρησεις.



Η μόνη χρήση της συσκευής που έχει επιδείξει ο ΠΖ και η οποία θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί "στρατιωτική", είναι αν χτυπήσεις με αυτήν κάποιον εχθρό.
Δηλαδή θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί όπλο κατά την εποχή που χρησιμοποιούνταν πέτρες ως όπλα. Στη συνέχεια όμως εφευρέθηκαν οι σφύρες, τα ρόπαλα και τα τσεκούρια με αποτέλεσμα οι στρατιωτικές χρήσεις της συσκευής ΠΖ να περιοριστούν αρκετά. Όταν αργότερα ο άνθρωπος κατασκεύασε τα πρώτα εκηβόλα όπλα, όπως το δόρυ και το τόξο, η συσκευή ήταν πια παρωχημένη και η χρήση της ως όπλο θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε πως εξαφανίστηκε.

----------


## lepouras

> τα τηλεφωνα με την μανιβελλα που χρησιμοποισαμε τοτε  , ακομα ειναι σε χρηση  και βαζω τελεια στα  στρατιωτικα.



είδες γιατί δεν ξέρεις τίποτα? είναι τα μόνα που δεν επηρεάζονται από ηλεκτρονικό πόλεμο.

----------


## nepomuk

> είδες γιατί δεν ξέρεις τίποτα? είναι τα μόνα που δεν επηρεάζονται από ηλεκτρονικό πόλεμο.




Γιαννη σωστος , υποκλινομαι  αλλα  20 μερες φυλακη γιατι ....τα καλωδια ηταν εναερια  οποτε σε νησι του βορ Αιγαιου κοβοντουσαν συχνα και 
ο ασυρματος με χιονιά δεν επιανε , στρ οι μπαταριες   κτλπ  κτλπ ,  δεν καταφερα να δωσω αναφορα στο Θειο   και βουαλα .
Ο Θειος παντως  αυτο με τον ηλεκτρομαγνητικο πολεμο μαλλον το αγνοουσε , απλως κοιταζε με τα " ψεμματα " να κρατα την μοναδα μαχιμη.
Τωρα με πζ   σε  πληρη αναπτυξη το μηνιαιο χαρτζηλικι του φανταρακου μπορει να παει και πενηνταρικο απο 8 ευρω .
Γι αυτο κατα βαθος  γουσταρω τον μουστακια , επειδη ειναι (πζ)  .

----------


## lepouras



----------


## nepomuk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjd466meXWk

----------


## nick1974

> γιατι αυτοι τα τηλεφωνα με την μανιβελλα που χρησιμοποισαμε τοτε  , ακομα ειναι σε χρηση  και βαζω τελεια



Βασικα τα μαγνητικα τηλεφωνα που σνομπαρεις οχι μονο βγαινουν στο εμποριο κανονικα αλλα ειναι και πανακριβα, τουλαχιστο οσα εχουν πιστοποιηση marine (τα Κινεζικα ξεκινανε απο 400 ευρω και τα branded παιζουν στα 1600). Και χρησιμοποιουνται κατα κορον για emergency επικοινωνια σε χωρους που εχουν υψηλα παρασσιτα.
Αν εσενα σου φαινεται παρωχημενη μια τετοια τεχνολογια πηγαινε να εγκαταστησεις σε πλοιο emergency επικοινωνια γεφυρα-τιμονακι ενα hightec τηλεφωνικο κεντρο και μετα προσπαθησε να πεισεις τον επιθεωρητη οτι πρεπει να υπογραψει πιστοποιητικα γιατι ειναι "μοντερνο"






> Τελος εδω στα ηλεκτρονικα διαψευδεται προς το παρον η περιφημη λαικη ρηση " Κορακας , κορακου ματι δεν βγαζει".
> Εχεις ακουσει ποτε σοβαρος , νορμαλ επαγγελματιας εφοριακος να τα "βαζει - βγαζει" με αντιστοιχο επαγγελματια Λογιστη - Φοροτεχνικο και
> ταναπαλιν ; Εγω οχι.



Τι να κανουμε? σε καποιους χωρους τους τσαρλατανους τους διαπομπευουν. Ισχυει κι εδω οπως και στο χωρο της Ιατρικης, των θετικων επιστημων, κτλ κτλ κτλ
Στα οικονομικα πρεπει να εχετε συνοχη ωστε να πειθετε τον κοισμο πως ολο αυτο το κατασκευασμα της οικονομιας ειναι κατι σα "φυσικος νομος" και πως θα επεφτε ο ουρανος στο κεφαλι μας αν δεν υπηρχε, στα ηλεκτρονικα  αλλα και  στην ιατρικη και γενικα σε επιστημες που βασιζονται σε πραγματα που ετσι κι αλλιως ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ και ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ειτε υπαρχει ανθρωπος ειτε οχι γιατι ειναι οι φυσικοι νομοι δε χρειαζεται να πεισει κανεις κανεναν για τιποτα. Οτι λειτουργει λειτουργει, οτι δε λειτουργει ειναι αχρηστο. ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ.

btw αυτο το:




> στηριγμενο σε μια
> πανηλιθια μπλοφα του Μπαρουφακη.



μου δειχνει πως εσεις ειστε που εχετε εμπαθεια με τους κορυφαιους του χωρου σας (τσαρλατανισμος σε κατι που ειναι κατασκευασμενο με ανθρωπινα μετρα και σταθμα και μπορει οποιοσδηποτε να το κανει οτι θελει εξ ορισμου δεν υπαρχει καν λογικος τροπος να υφισταται ετσι κι αλλιως) σε αντιθεση με τους υπολοιπους που απλα ξεχωριζουμε και απομονωνουμε τους πραγματικους τσαρλατανους


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

*nepomuk,* που να ακούσεις και τα χειρότερα: τα F-16 ανάμεσα στα άλλα έχουν και μαγνητική πυξίδα (σαν αυτή που είχαν οι πρόσκοποι) όπως και  κουρδιστό αναλογικό ρολόι. Φαντάζομαι οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα ούτε που θα ξέρουν τι είναι το κουρδιστήρι!
Και ακόμα ποιο απίθανο, ένα καθρεφτάκι για σινιάλο στο survival kit.

-Αυτά είναι όσα γνωρίζω μέχρι τώρα από πρώτο χέρι, με μία επιφύλαξη γιατί ίσως τώρα στην επίσκεψη του ο Αλέκος να συμφώνησε καμιά αναβάθμιση!

----------


## nepomuk

Νικο ,MacGyver , καλη μερα , καλη Κυριακη , ευχαριστω για τον διαλογο .
Εκτιμω οτι τα μαγν τηλ/α τω καιρω εκεινω που υπηρετησα ηταν του β παγκ πολεμου
οπως και πολλα οχηματα (υδροφορα τρειλερ , καναδεζες ) και καποια οπλα εν χρηση.
Δεν υποτιμω , δεν ημουν διαβιβαστης κτλπ  εν τελει με οτι εχει η ψωρωκωσταινα με αυτα
θα πολεμησουμε αν ( μακαρι ποτέ ) χρειαστει ..
Ο Μπαρουφας  ισως εκ των κορυφαιων αιρετικων , αλλα οι οικονομικοι νομοι τυγχανουν εφαρμογης
εντος ανθρωπινων κοινωνιων  .. οποτε στο  τελος  πιασ τ αυγο και κουρευτο .
Την (ενορκως στο ονομα ολων ) υπουργικη θητεια του ανωτερω σχολιασα εκ του αποτελεσματος , κλαιω για την τσεπη μου , και ως θα οφειλα
για των πλεον αδυνατων , καταφρονεμενων κτλπ ,   οι των οικονομικων και καλα  αυτους πρωτα πρεπει να κοιτανε και μετα
τη τσεπη τους .
Για τον " δικο " σας τωρα ηλεκτρονικο  , προς το παρον  το φιδεμπορας και τσαρλατανος ειναι μαλλον προωρα αφου δεν  υπαρχει
προιον προς διαθεση , ουτε καν στο μιλητο απο στομα σε στομα .Μια ιδεα , ενα οραμα προς το παρον διακινειται - προωθειται.
Απο την αρχη και μεχρι τωρα  χαρακτηριζω ολο αυτο που βλεπουμε ως Αλχημεια ,  με αναφορα στους περιφημους αλχημιστες του Μεσαιωνα
που ως γνωστον εχαιραν σεβασμου στις τοτε κοινωνιες .
Στεκομαι στον κ Μακη , μας κοιταξε στα ματια  οπως και τους δικους του στον ΔΟΛ και αναφωνησε  :
" Δεν ειναι το νερο  του Καματερου " που καποτε  τα  "Νεα " συντηρησαν ως θεμα  επι μηνες γιατι πουλαγε τοσο πολυ .
Στη συνεχεια μας  διαβεβαιωσε  οτι " Υπαρχει και ο μαθηματικος τυπος "   βλεπε  εξισωση Ζωγραφου με δικα μου λογια .
Τον ρωτησα στο δικο του φορουμ  αν  θα ειναι  απλη και ομορφη  οπως  η  C=λ.ν  και με παρεπεμψε σε μελλοντικα επιστημονικα συνεδρια .
Ακομα  αναρωτιεμαι ειναι  ο Πετρος Αλχημιστης ; ελα  ντε  ...

----------


## nick1974

> Νικο ,MacGyver , καλη μερα , καλη Κυριακη , ευχαριστω για τον διαλογο .
> Εκτιμω οτι τα μαγν τηλ/α τω καιρω εκεινω που υπηρετησα ηταν του β παγκ πολεμου
> οπως και πολλα οχηματα (υδροφορα τρειλερ , καναδεζες ) και καποια οπλα εν χρηση.
> Δεν υποτιμω , δεν ημουν διαβιβαστης κτλπ εν τελει με οτι εχει η ψωρωκωσταινα με αυτα
> θα πολεμησουμε αν ( μακαρι ποτέ ) χρειαστει ..



ενα μαγνητικο τηλεφωνο, ενας εξαντας, ενα μηχανικο χρονομετρο, μια μαγνητικη πυξιδα, ενας αβακας ...ο υπολογιστης των αντικυθηρων εχουν το πλεονεκτημα οτι και απο την εποχη της δυναστειας των Μινγκ να ειναι φτιαγμενα λειτουργουν και θα λειτουργουν ακριβως το ιδιο.
Συμφωνω εν μερι πως το διαβιβαστικο υλικο του ΕΣ -οταν υπηρετησα εγω το 95- ηταν για κλαματα (παρολο που προσωπικα την κατα-εβρισκα κι ειχα επισκευασει σχεδον οτι ειχε πεσει στα χερια μου, πιο πολυ απο χομπυ), αλλα αυτο αφορουσε ασυρματους και τηλετυπα και σε καμια περιπτωση τα μαγνητικα τηλεφωνα τα οποια ειδικα αυτα του στρατου -αν συντηρουνται σωστα κι εχουν σωστες καψες και γεννηριακια και αν δε τα αφηνεις να σαπιζουν μεσα τους οι μπαταριες- ειναι πραγματικα αριστα.






> Ο Μπαρουφας ισως εκ των κορυφαιων αιρετικων , αλλα οι οικονομικοι νομοι τυγχανουν εφαρμογης
> εντος ανθρωπινων κοινωνιων .. οποτε στο τελος πιασ τ αυγο και κουρευτο .



θεωρειτε δηλαδη πως το μοντελο που υποστηριζει και δεν εχει εφαρμοστει θα ειναι περισσοτερο αποτυχημενο απο τα εντελως αποτυχημενα μοντελα που εχουν εφαρμοστει ως τωρα?
κανατε καποιο simulation εστω σε ενα εικονικο κοσμο και απετυχε?
Ο ορος "οικονομικοι νομοι" μου ακουγεται σα να λεμε "νομοι αστρολογιας". 
Τη στιγμη που δε μιλαμε για φυσικους νομους αλλα κατασκευασμενους, και τη στιγμη που δε μπορεις να αποδειξεις τιποτα με τον τροπο των επαναλαμβανομενων πειραματων μιλαμε για μια χαλαρη κατασταση οπου ο καθε ενας μπορει να χει δικιο και ταυτοχρονα κι αδικο.
Δεν ειναι σαν τα δικα μας που αν βαλω 1 volt σε αντιοσταση 1Ωμ 8765986456987298578 φορες και τις 8765986456987298578 θα εχω αποτελεσμα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ 1 Ampere.
Σε μια κατασταση λοιπον οπου δε λειτουργει ο νομος της αποδειξης των επαναλαμβανομενων πειραματων ειναι αστειο καποιος να θεωρειται καλυτερος και καποιος χειροτερος αφου ΟΛΟΙ εχουν τουλαχιστο μια φορα στην πορεια της επαναλειψης δικιο και τουλαχιστο μια φορα αδικο.
Επισεις αν δε λειτουργει αυτος ο νομος ειναι αστειο να μιλαμε για νομους της εκαστοτε "επιστημης"?, ψευδοεπιστημης? τεχνης? τεχνικης? ...οπως τεσπα το αντιλαμβανεται κανεις...







> Για τον " δικο " σας τωρα ηλεκτρονικο , προς το παρον το φιδεμπορας και τσαρλατανος ειναι μαλλον προωρα αφου δεν υπαρχει
> προιον προς διαθεση , ουτε καν στο μιλητο απο στομα σε στομα .Μια ιδεα , ενα οραμα προς το παρον διακινειται - προωθειται.



\

Οχι φιλε μου, σε αντιθεση με εσενα που δεν μπορεις να χαρακτηρισεις καποιον του συναφιου σου οτιδηποτε, λογο της χαλαρης φυσης που λεγαμε, ΕΓΩ κι ο καθε συναδελφος εχουμε μια χαρα καθε δικαιωμα να χαρακτηρισουμε καποιον που κανει μπαμ σα φωτοβολιδα στο απολυτο σκοταδι οτι ειναι φιδεμπορος, γιατι ΕΔΩ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΟΙ Π Ρ Α Γ Μ Α Τ Ι Κ Ο Ι ΦΥΣΙΚΟΙ ΝΟΜΟΙ που διεπουν αυτο το συμπαν και χαρη σ αυτους υπαρχεις και ζεις και μπορεις τωρα να διαβαζεις στην καρεκλα σου και δε βρισκεσαι απ τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη στο Α του Κενταυρου.







> Απο την αρχη και μεχρι τωρα χαρακτηριζω ολο αυτο που βλεπουμε ως Αλχημεια , με αναφορα στους περιφημους αλχημιστες του Μεσαιωνα
> που ως γνωστον εχαιραν σεβασμου στις τοτε κοινωνιες



.

επειδη δε το κατεχεις και ταυτιζεις τους ΦΥΣΙΚΟΥΣ ΝΟΜΟΥΣ με τους "νομους" των οικονομικων θεωρεις οτι αυτος ο τσαρλατανος ειναι κατι σα τους αλχημιστες.
Επειδη ΞΕΡΩ τους φυσικους νομους και ΞΕΡΩ πολυ καλα το αντικειμενο ΜΟΥ που αυτος ο ηλιθιος παριστανει οτι κατεχει μπορω ανετα και τον ταυτιζω με τους "φαρμακοτριφτες" της Αγριας Δυσης.


.

----------


## nepomuk

Νικο μερικα στα γρηγορα και επιφυλασσομαι  ..
Τα οικονομικα κυκλωματα ειναι ιδιαιτερα πολυπλοκα και μη προσομειωσιμα επακριβως.
Τα νομικα  ετι περισσοτερο  κοκ .
Περι ορεξεως  κολολυθοπιτα  , αλλως πως , η τσεπη του καθενος ιερη και  ο καθεις νομπελιστας
στην τσεπη του .
Αλχημεια : ο ορος  στα  ελληνικα  παραπεμπει στη Φραση " Λογιστικες Αλχημειες " και τα λογιστικα ειναι
Αριθμητικη αλλα σε συνδυασμο με την φορολογικη - ασφαλιστικη  νομοθεσια  ...   Τομπολα .
Βλεπε  κερδη διαδικτυακων κολοσσων να κανουν πηδουλους  απο  Ην Βασιλειο  πχ στην Ιρλανδια 
με την βοηθεια  ευφανταστων αρχιλογιστων   , νομικων κτλπ   ενω οι κατα τοπους εφοριακοι προφανως και δεν
κανουν τα  στραβα ματια , ενω  ουδεις  μπορει να χαρακτηριστει ειτε  απατεωνας  η τσαρλατανος  κτλπ .
Οι κοινωνιες οταν καταπατειται ο Ηθικος νομος  και οταν το επιθυμησουν ,τελικα  επιβαλλουν τα  δεοντα, 
περα  και πανω  απο οποιονδηποτε  αρχι- μηχανικο ,λογιστη , χημικο  η και ηλεκτρονικο .
Στα δικα μας , προφανως  και εγιναν προσομειωσεις  οσο ειναι  δυνατον  απο την " Ορθοδοξη " - συστημικη - συστηματικη σκεψη 
και εδειχναν   Αρμαγεδωνα , βια - αναρχια   , χαος  , τριτοκοσμικο επιπεδο διαβιωσης  και τελικα αυταρχισμο .
Ετσι τα βλεπω  εγω , προς  Θεου  μην παρασυρω κανεναν .
Ο Μπαρουφας  μοιαζει με τον μουστακια  σε  τουτο  ..  με  σχετικα  μικρες εισφορες - προσπαθεια  , 350 μιλιβατ , μεταλλικα αλατακια,
συχνοτητες  ,νασου  και λυσαμε  το ενεργειακο επι της   γης  ... απο την αλλη ,με μια  μπλοφα  βλεπε τα  τιναζω ολα  στον αερα 
οι δανειστες - συνομιλητες  και  ανεπαρκως προφανως  χρηματοδοτουντες  Θα τα  κατεβαζαν  ...
Αντε  και τα  κατεβαζαν  ,   ο  1  στους   2 και βαλε  ειναι ειτε  δημ υπαλληλος   ειτε  συνταξιουχος   ,  ενας στους  2  ειναι καταχρεωμενος  κοκ 
αντε  παιξε μπαλλα  ....
Οικονομικος νομος   της κοινης λογικης  :  Ζωντας  επι μακρον , ενα  ατομο , μια  οικογενεια , ενα χωριο  , μια  χωρα   ..  πανω  απο τις παραγωγικες δυνατοτητες της
καλομαθαινει   και μετα  η αναποφευκτη προσγειωση  στην αληθεια ειναι οδυνηρη  .Να την απαλυνουμε δεν θελουμε ; 
Αν δεν μ'αρεσαν τα ηλεκτρονικα  δεν θαμουν εδω  , ουτε και ενα βραδυ  σε νεαρωτατη ηλικια - "φιλοξενουμενος" των αρχων , λεγε με  6146.
Ειναι και της μοδας τωρα οι γλομποι  , βλεπε και   high end  και καλα  ....
Πραγματικη ερωτηση :  Ειναι πραγματι στ αυτια σου ποιο " γλυκος" ο ηχος τους; 
Ολος  αυτος  ο  ...  ορθολογισμος   στο  λεγομενο high  end   audio  , απο  παραγωγους και καταλανωτες τι ειναι ;  
Τζογος ; Ηδονη ; Ματαιοδοξια ; Και που να βγει στην αγορα   Λαμπατος - Βαρβατος  σε  Ταξη Ω  Ενισχυτης (πζ) 
με σημα το ....  Νερο !!!!       H-O-H. (Ωχ).Το γνωριζω απο τωρα  θα αναλαβεις το σερβις.  Ανευ εξουσιοδοτησης .

----------


## nick1974

> Νικο μερικα στα γρηγορα και επιφυλασσομαι ..
> Τα οικονομικα κυκλωματα ειναι ιδιαιτερα πολυπλοκα και μη προσομειωσιμα επακριβως.
> Τα νομικα ετι περισσοτερο κοκ .



το πιο πολυπλοκο κυκλωμα στο συμπαν ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ και θεωρητικα εχοντας καταλληλη επεξεργαστικη δυναμη ΕΞΩΜΟΙΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ!
τα οικονομικα δεν εξωμοιωνονται οχι γιατι ειναι πολυπλοκα (ελεος δηλαδη) αλλα επειδη οι χαοτικοι παραγοντες παιζουν πολυ μεγαλυτερο ρολο απ τις οποιες σταθερες.
Θα σεβαστω οτι οποιος δεν παινεψει το σπιτι του θα πεσει και θα τον πλακωσει, αλλα μην λεμε κι οτι ενα οικονομικο παρε δωσε ειναι πιο πολυπλοκο απο ενα επεξεργαστη, η απο μια πυρηνικη εκρηξη, η απο ενα διαστημικο ταξιδι (πραγματα που εξωμοιωνονται μια χαρα με την υπαρχουσα τεχνολογια).








> Στα δικα μας , προφανως και εγιναν προσομειωσεις οσο ειναι δυνατον απο την " Ορθοδοξη " - συστημικη - συστηματικη σκεψη 
> και εδειχναν Αρμαγεδωνα , βια - αναρχια , χαος , τριτοκοσμικο επιπεδο διαβιωσης και τελικα αυταρχισμο .
> Ετσι τα βλεπω εγω , προς Θεου μην παρασυρω κανεναν .



Ενω στα υπολοιπα μονελα που βλεπαν ανοιξη και λουλουδια πεσαν μεσα!




> Ο Μπαρουφας μοιαζει με τον μουστακια σε τουτο .. με σχετικα μικρες εισφορες - προσπαθεια , 350 μιλιβατ , μεταλλικα αλατακια,
> συχνοτητες ,νασου και λυσαμε το ενεργειακο επι της γης ... απο την αλλη ,με μια μπλοφα βλεπε τα τιναζω ολα στον αερα 
> οι δανειστες - συνομιλητες και ανεπαρκως προφανως χρηματοδοτουντες Θα τα κατεβαζαν ...



Δε μπορεις να συγκρινεις αυτους τους δυο σε απολυτως τιποτα.
Ειναι εντελως διαφορετικα αντικειμενα.
Τα οικονομικα ...πως να το κανουμε? ε δε διεπονται απο κανενα φυσικο νομο, ειναι κατι πλασματικο που αν αυριο πουν ολοι οτι θα συναλασομαστε με κοχυλια ολοι θα βουταμε να βρουμε κοχυλια... 
Ο αλλος ο τσαρλατανος δε μιλαει για αμπελοφιλοσοφιες αλλα σφαιτεριζεται μια κανονικη επιστημη η οποια λειτουργει κατω απ τους ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ φυσικους νομους που διεπουν αυτο το συμπαν, που υπηρχαν πολυ πριν τον ανθρωπο και θα εξακολουθουν να υπαρχουν ακομα κι αν σταματισει να υπαρχει ζωη οπουδηποτε, και πανω σε αυτους τους νομους κοτσανολογει.
Τα ηλιθια θεατρικα κατασκευασματα που δειχνει σε συνδυασμο με τις βλακειες που λεει ειναι τοσο απαραδεκτα που δε χρειαζεται καν να ειναι καποιος ηλεκτρονικος , ηλεκτρολογος, φυσικος η κατι τετοιο... ενας απλος μαθητης Λυκειου αν ειναι καλος στη φυσικη μπορει να τα διακρινει ξεκαθαρα.







> Οικονομικος νομος της κοινης λογικης : Ζωντας επι μακρον , ενα ατομο , μια οικογενεια , ενα χωριο , μια χωρα .. πανω απο τις παραγωγικες δυνατοτητες της
> καλομαθαινει και μετα η αναποφευκτη προσγειωση στην αληθεια ειναι οδυνηρη .Να την απαλυνουμε δεν θελουμε ;



οσο το χρημα δεν εχει αντικρυσμα σε φυσικους πορους αυτα ειναι απλα αλλα λογια να αγαπιωμαστε και τιποτα περισσοτερο.
Μοιαζει σαν καποιος να εφτιαξε ενα role play game και εμεις σαν ηλιθιοι να ακολουθουμε την ιστορια του βγαζοντας quests.
Αν αυριο αυτος ο καποιος θελει να βαλει ενα νεο patch με διαφορετικες ιστοριες μπορει ανετα να το κανει και δε τρεχει μια.
Οπως και να χει εδω δεν ειναι θεμα για να αναλυσουμε τις αποψεις μας για το τι ειναι τα οικονομικα και τι ειναι ο Βαρουφακης η οι τοκογλ.... εεεε... "δανειστες", ουτε υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου αλλαξω η να μου αλλαξεις γνωμη με 2-3 επιχηρρηματα.







> Ειναι και της μοδας τωρα οι γλομποι , βλεπε και high end και καλα ....



βασικα παντα ηταν.





> Πραγματικη ερωτηση : Ειναι πραγματι στ αυτια σου ποιο " γλυκος" ο ηχος τους;



ναι ειναι, αλλα οχι για τους λογους που μπορει να υποθετεις.
εχει να κανει με την αρμονικη παραμορφωση αρτιας ταξης που οπως και να το κανουμε δινει μια πολυ ωραια χροια στον ηχο.
Σε αλλους μπορει να αρεσει ενω σε αλλους οχι, το θεμα ειναι οτι προκειται για 1000% μετρησιμη διαφορα κι οχι για υποκειμενικη.
Ολα τα υπολοιπα στο "gigh end" που δεν απτονται μετρησεων (καλωδιακια, βαριδακια ακιδες, ...ξερω γω... εικονισματακια της παναγιτσας της δικαναλης  και λοιπες μπουρδες) ειναι κατι σα τα τσακνοτσουκαλα του πζ






> Ολος αυτος ο ... ορθολογισμος στο λεγομενο high end audio , απο παραγωγους και καταλανωτες τι ειναι ;



To λεγομενο high end ειναι ενας μεγαλος μυθος φτιαγμενος απο φιδεμπορους για (ευ)πιστους με γεματη τσεπη και σε ηλικεια που η ακοη τους πλεον δεν ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο!
Αλλα ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω που το πας. Αλλο ο υποκειμενισμος καποιων ευπιστων κι αλλο η πραγματικοτητα η οποια φυσικα και ειναι συμφωνη με τους πραγματικους φυσικους νομους και τις πραγματικες μετρησεις.

----------


## nepomuk

Νικο καλημερα ,ευχαριστω και παλι για τον διαλογο.
Μερικα σχολια , θα βαλω και πζ για να ειμαι εντος τοπικ.
"Αλλα ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω που το πας." Ειναι απλο : οπως σε ολους τους τομεις των ανθρωπινων δρσατηριοτητων
και στα ηλεκτρονικα δεν βασιλευει παντα ο Ορθολογισμος με το High End να ειναι ακραιο  , οπως  και 1 μετρο καλωδιο
ιντερκονεκτ Rca    ενα χιλιαρικο . 3 χιλ για ενα ζευγαρι ηχεια οκ  ,αλλα  1 χιλιαρικο το μετρο;
Αυτα τα πληρωνει  ενα ψωνιο  αλλα και εμπορος - επιχειρηματιας  κατ' επαγγελμα  μη αφελης  , μη εκατομ/χος ,  μη υπερηλιξ κτλπ
επουδενι θεωρει τον κατασκευαστη τους  η τον εμπορο   λαμογιο   . Οι εκ/χοι προτιμουν προιοντα  λαιφ σταιλ οπως
μπανγκ εντ ολουφσεν ,  απλ  πρεμιουμ  κινητα  κτλπ .
Για Μπαρουφα - Σοιμπλε  σου εχω φρεσκο λινκ  αλλα και  0% και τοκογλυφος δεν γινεται . Παει καιρος  που οι ελλ τραπεζες
παρακαλανε μικρους  δανειοληπτες χωρις ακινητα  να  δωσουν το 1/10  της οφειλης και ξοφλησαν (απωλεια κεφαλαιου δηλ ).
Στις αληστου μνημης εκπομπες "Καλημερα Υδρογονο " , ο ερευνητης παρουσιασε  πειραματικους υπερπυκνωτες (πζ) ..γραφενιου 
το οποιο θαυματουργο υλικο γραφενιο  τυγχανει εφαρμογης και στο χωρο του audio  , βλεπε και ακουστικα βαρηκοιας (πζ)
για ακροατες με προβλημα στις  μεσσαιες προς το παρον ...Ετσι εδειξε το  ακουογραμμα , αλλα δεν δινω και πολυ βαση.
Εξ αλλου ανηκω στο Μεσσαιο χωρο.
Πλην βραβειου Πουλιτζερ προτεινω τον αγαπητο μας κ Μακη και για  βραβειο  χρηματιστηριου , καθοτι  εισηγαγε (πριν την ωρα του )
το υδρογονο (πζ) στο  χρημ/ο  του Μιλανου .Παραλλληλα  εχω ζητησει δημοσιως να μου πιστωθει ο Ορος  " Υδρογονοδολλάριο ".
Κατι ηξερε ο Μουστακιας  και δεν πηγε στη Νικολουλη.
Η μεγαλη αγαπη μας  τωρα και παντοτινη   Σοιμπλε  , οπως υποσχεθηκα  με φρεσκο λινκ.
http://www.protothema.gr/world/artic...-tis-sudaxeis/

----------


## kioan

Ας περιοριστούμε σε αυτό το topic σε θέματα που αφορούν τα ηλεκτρονικά και την φυσική και πως αυτά ξεσκεπάζουν τους διάφορους μεσίες ψευτοεφευρέτες.

Για λοιπούς τσαρλατάνους υπάρχουν άλλα θέματα πχ αυτό.

Σχετικά με το παράδειγμα με το high-end καλώδιο που στοχεύει στην αγορά των adiophools (πχ HDMI με επίχρυσους αγωγούς για να μην αλλοιώνει το ψηφιακό σήμα  :Lol: ), δεν αλλάζουν και πολλά: όποιος προσπαθεί να τα πουλήσει είναι απατεώνας και απευθύνεται σε ηλίθιους που τον πιστεύουν. Είναι σαν τους zographools που πιστεύουν πως θα λύσουν το ενεργειακό του σπιτιού τους άμα συνδέσουν στο καζανάκι τους τη θαυματουργή γεννήτρια.

----------


## nepomuk

Εμπορικες επωνυμιες - κατασκευεαστες οπως Audio Alchemy , Alchemist κτλπ , προιδεαζουν τον ακρoατη  για  το τι ηθελε επακολουθησει,
πληρωσει , ακουσει .Προιοντα (γυναικειας ) ομορφιας  και δη μαγικες κρεμμες ..Απάτη ειπατε ;...  καλα   σιγουρα  η συμβια  θα ελεγε ,
κουκια σπερνω , κουκια μαρτυραω.
Το ιδιο και οι audiophools  καθ ' οτι επικαλουνται το περιφημο jitter  , τις ανεπαισθητες διαφορές χρονισμου μπλα μπλα , μπλαζε υφος ,
αντε να βγαλεις ακρη μαζι τους  , απαξιουν κιολας .. βλεπε προσοψη  cd player  το τρανσπορτ μονο ,παχους 20 mm.
Στην εικονα αλλαζουν τα πραγματα  καπως  , ενα " καλο " "ακριβο " καλωδιο HDMI,  με ορους γενικου πληθυσμου πχ αξιας 50 ευρω 
στα 15 μετρα που χωροταξικα βολευε  να τοποθετηθει ο φηφιακος βιντεοπροβολεας μας  απο τις πηγες,  ισως να δικαιολογειται ,λογω και καλλιτερης
εξωτ θωρακισης  κτλπ .
To Audio engineering ειναι σοβαρη υποθεση , επιμερους επιστ. κλαδος και βεβαια εχουν θεση ακομα και μηχανηματα αστρονομικου κοστους κατα περιπτωση.
Ας μην τα μηδενιζουμε ολα και στο φιναλε  υπαρχει  και η ανθρωπινη ματαιοδοξια.
Οσον αφορα το γραφενιο , εκτιμω οτι ισως  και να  εβαλα την ιδεα  στον μουστακια  , σε μια ερωτηση  μου :
Γραφενιο ακουμε και προιοντα δεν βλεπουμε  , δις δαπανωνται σε  ερευνα και ακομα τιποτα  , για  το δικο σας πονημα
εκτιμαται οτι δεν θα χρειαστουν  τεραστια  ακομα ερευνα και τεραστιες δαπανες πριν βγει στην αγορα ; 
Απαντηση δεν ελαβα φυσικα , αλλα μερικους μηνες μετα  ,τα καζανακια  στερεψαν και εμφανιστηκαν οι πειραματικοι
υπερπυκνωτες γραφενιου της επιστ/κης ομαδας (πζ) .

----------


## nick1974

νταξει... βλεπω στο επομενο βιντεακι τον πζ να χει "γραφενιο" κολλημενο σε κοσσες η βιδωμενο σε τιποτα χυμα κλεμμες σε κανα αλουμινενιο σασι  :Lol:  (θα σου δειχνει κανα μπακιροσωληνα και θα λεει "αυτο ειναι γραφενιο :Tongue2: ")
btw εχω γνωρισει κι αλλο παπαρα που νομιζε οτι ανακαλυψε το αεικινητο (τουλαχιστο εκεινος ο κακομοιρης το πιστευε... ...επειδη μετραγε με λαθος οργανο :Lol:   ). Κι εκεινος οπως και ολοι αυτου του ειδους εψαχνε για γραφενιο, για υπεραγωγους, για μαγνητες νεοδυμιου (περισσοτεροι μαγνητες εχουν πουληθει για ηλιθια πειραματα σε χερια ασχετων παρα για ολα τα subwoofer που υπαρχουν στη Γη :Lol:  )

----------


## kioan

Δεν εκμηδενίζει κανείς το audio engineering καθώς και αυτό βασίζεται στη φυσική και τα μαθηματικά και έχει μετρήσιμα αποτελέσματα.

Το να ισχυρίζεται όμως κάποιος πχ ότι το ίδιο ψηφιακό σήμα ήχου όταν περνάει από ένα καλώδιο που κοστίζει 500euro/m έχει καλύτερο "χρώμα κλπ" από ότι όταν το ίδιο ψηφιακό σήμα περνάει από ένα απλό καλώδιο, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με audio engineering. Είναι απλά εξαπάτηση κορόιδων.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Δεν εκμηδενίζει κανείς το audio engineering καθώς και αυτό βασίζεται στη φυσική και τα μαθηματικά και έχει μετρήσιμα αποτελέσματα



Η πλάκα είναι ότι ο τελικός αποδέκτης αγνοεί επιδεικτικά και τους δυο αυτούς κλάδους της επιστήμης.

Θέλει κάποιες γνώσεις αλλά διαβάζεται.

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν εκμηδενίζει κανείς το audio engineering καθώς και αυτό βασίζεται στη φυσική και τα μαθηματικά και έχει μετρήσιμα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Το να ισχυρίζεται όμως κάποιος πχ ότι το ίδιο ψηφιακό σήμα ήχου όταν περνάει από ένα καλώδιο που κοστίζει 500euro/m έχει καλύτερο "χρώμα κλπ" από ότι όταν το ίδιο ψηφιακό σήμα περνάει από ένα απλό καλώδιο, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με audio engineering. Είναι απλά εξαπάτηση κορόιδων.



ακριβως οι μετρησεις ειναι μετρησεις και ΤΕΛΟΣ.
Οι υποκειμενιστες συνηθως θεωρουν πως ακουνε πραγματα τα οποια δεν εχουμε ανακαλυψει ακομα οργανα για να τα μετραμε κι ετσι σκανε τα φραγγα τους σε απατεωνες κι ειναι ολοι ευχαριστημενοι.
οι αγαπημενες μου συζητησεις ειναι αυτες με τα καλωδια ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!! το χουν τερματισει τοσο πολυ που ειναι σκετη απολαυση να διαβαζεις τις τιτανιου μεγεθους μπαρουφες που γραφουν.

----------


## nepomuk

Καλημερα σας ,το θεμα με τις ακουστικες συχνοτητες φαινεται πως εξαντληθηκε .
Μολις επεσε το ματι μου σε προιοντα - υπηρεσιες ομορφιας  και μαλλιστα 
με ραδιοσυχνοτητες ( μηπζ  ευτυχως )  πχ  συσφιξη (γλουτων ?) με ραδιοσυχνοτητες. 
Παραθετω και το σχετικο ημεδαπο  λινκ  και οσοι πιστοι ...βαλτε το χερι βαθεια στη τσεπη.

http://www.rodopoulou.gr/μη-επεμβατι...αδιοσυχνότητες

Εδω τα αποτελεσματα δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι επακριβως μετρησιμα, επαναληψιμα  αλλα θα ειναι
σιγουρα απτα.Καθε γλουτος ισως ανταποκρινεται μονο  στην ιδιοσυχνοτητα του.

Ροδοπουλου Βιλλυ  , χαλανδρι   κτλπ .Μονο με ραντεβου.

----------


## nepomuk

*Η ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΜΑΓΕΥΕΙ  !!!*
*                                        Η ENΩΣΗ       ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ      ΦΥΣΙΚΩΝ    σε συνεργασία με το ΤΕΙ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ* 
*                          διοργανώνει  μαθητική  εκδήλωση στις 15-16-17 Δεκεμβρίου  2017*
*                                                         ΟΙ  ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ  ΣΥΝΑΝΤΟΥΝ  ΤΗ  ΦΥΣΙΚΗ 
*


*Υπεύθυνος  Οργάνωσης: Φιλντίσης Παναγιώτης* Επιμέλεια Προγράμματος:Γεώργα Αναστασία
*ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ-ΕΓΓΡΑΦΕΣ www.eef.gr 
*
 Πολυχρονάτος Κώστας  10:00-14:00 210-3635701

----------


## nepomuk

iasis.jpg
Πλην του Ενεργειακου Ολα δειχνουν( ; ) οτι οι ραδιοσυχνοτητες εχουν λαμπρο μελλον μπροστα τους
ακομα και σε βιολογικες εφαρμογες ;(προς το παρον μονον για τις ελιτ κοιν. ομαδες  :Wink: .
Ειλικρινα  σηκωνω ψηλα  τα χερια  και ζητω απο τους  καθ υλην αρμοδιους  τα  φωτα τους.
Η επιστημη εχει προχωρησει τοσο πολυ και εδω  ασχολουμαστε με το  Υδρογονο ;
Το επομενο βημα του "Μουστακα"  , μπορει  να ειναι μηχανηματα ιασης "δια πασαν νοσον " ;

----------


## nepomuk

Posted November 5 

Κατ' αρχήν, πράγματι θαυμάζουμε τον μεγάλο Έλληνα ΠΕΤΡΟ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟ και σίγουρα πρέπει να κάνουμε υπομονή γιατί τα μεγάλα ΚΟΡΑΚΙΑ καιροφυλακτούν, όμως κάποιοι θαυμαστές του ήμαστε μεγάλοι και ο χρόνος που απομένει δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι αρκετός ώστε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την ανακάλυψή του, έτσι ώστε να ανασάνουμε οικονομικά μια και τα έσοδά μας μειώνονται εν αντιθέσει με τα έξοδα που συνεχώς αυξάνουν. Ελπίζαμε σ' αυτή την κυβέρνηση όμως είναι σχεδόν τα ίδια, και έτσι οι ελπίδες μας χάθηκαν και περιμένουμε κάποιο ΦΩΣ απ' αυτή την ανακάλυψη μια και δεν βλέπουμε κάτι άλλο στον ορίζοντα. Και αν γίνει το κακό να αλλάξουμε κυβέρνηση, τότε θα μηδενιστούν και οι ελπίδες μας. Φαντάζεστε να κυβερνήσει ο Κούλης Χρυσός τι θα συμβεί; Θα έρθει το τέλος των μικρομεσαίων.

Ευχαριστώ ελπίζοντας για το καλύτερο     Σωτήριος Λόης


Posted 18 hours ago

 Αγαπητέ κ. Λόη,

σας ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά λόγια και την πίστη σας στην καινοτομία μας.

Πρέπει όμως να συνειδητοποιήσουμε όλοι μας, ότι οι μεγάλες ανακαλύψεις και εφευρέσεις

είναι απόκτημα κυρίως για το μέλλον και τις επόμενες γενιές, οπότε δεν πρέπει να έχει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο

η εκμετάλλευση της καινοτομίας πρωτίστως για προσωπική μας ωφέλεια. Γίνονται μεγάλες προσπάθειες από όλους μας, ώστε και η παρούσα γενιά

να απολαύσει τα πλεονεκτήματα της καινοτομίας μας, μολονότι έχει αρκετή ευθύνη για το κατάντημα της πατρίδας μας.

Όσον αφορά στις πολιτικές σας απόψεις, θεωρούμε ότι δεν πρέπει να τις σχολιάσουμε, μολονότι κάθε πολίτης που διαβάζει τις αναρτήσεις μας

μπορεί εύκολα να εξάγει τα συμπεράσματά του. Σε τελική ανάλυση ο κυρίαρχος ελληνικός λαός θα εκφραστεί κατάλληλα και σύμφωνα με όσα ο ίδιος κρίνει .



Για την Ερευνητική Ομάδα ΠΖ

----------


## leosedf

Α τώρα πάμε στους απογόνους.... Κολοκύθια τούμπανα.
Πάνε τα 50kW που ΕΙΔΑΝ οτι δουλεύουν κλπ κλπ ε?

----------


## Thansavv

*Από το forum του ΠΖ:*

"Σημαντικό είναι και πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε όλοι ότι τέτοιου είδους έρευνες σε άλλες αναπτυγμένες χώρες πραγματοποιούνται μέσα σε τεράστια ερευνητικά κέντρα,* με επιχορηγήσεις εκατομμυρίων ευρώ και σε βάθος χρόνου δεκαετιών*,  όταν αυτές (οι εταιρείες) έχουν προγράμματα που κινούνται γύρω από την ενέργεια.
Ας έχουμε λοιπόν την υπομονή και ανοιχτό μυαλό ώστε να αντιληφθούμε τι πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει στην χώρα μας με αφορμή την συγκεκριμένη εφεύρεση.
_Από την ερευνητική ομάδα ΠΖ_"

Αυτή την απάντηση τη χρησιμοποιούνε συχνά στην εν λόγω κομπανία. Δικαιολογούνται εκ των προτέρων >> "κάναμε μια τρύπα στο νερό (και είμαστε δικαιολογημένοι), γιατί δεν πήραμε επιχορηγήσεις εκατομμυρίων ευρώ ούτε περάσανε δεκαετίες".
Ούτε συσκευές 50000 Watt, ούτε μαθηματικές αποδείξεις της εφεύρεσης, ούτε επενδυτές από το εξωτερικό, ούτε Νόμπελ φυσικής, ειρήνης κλπ.

Μακάρι να μην είναι έτσι...

----------


## kioan

Όταν έβγαινε ο Π(ολύ) Ζ(αβός) στον Ζούγκλα και δήλωνε ότι την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα σας έχω εγκαταστήσει εδώ γεννήτρια σε μέγεθος ψυγείου και η οποία θα είναι ικανή να τροφοδοτήσει όλο το κανάλι, δεν ήξερε ότι δεν προλαβαινε να του κατασκευάσει το κράτος ένα τεράστιο ερευνητικό κέντρο μέσα σε 7 ημέρες;

Γελάνε και οι πέτρες  :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

Αφου Παρεθεσα την " Ειδηση "  , θα σταθω στο πολιτικο της σκελος :

"Όσον αφορά στις πολιτικές σας απόψεις, θεωρούμε ότι δεν πρέπει να τις  σχολιάσουμε, μολονότι κάθε πολίτης που διαβάζει τις αναρτήσεις μας

μπορεί εύκολα να εξάγει τα συμπεράσματά του."

Διακρινω μια πολιτικη μετατοπιση του Ερευνητη προς την κεντροδεξια  (σε συνδυασμο με την τοποθετηση του ερωτωντα ).
Μηπως οι αγαρμπες κινησεις του Υεθα οσον αφορα τις πωλησεις πυρομαχικων στον αραβικο κοσμο  , ηταν η σταγονα που ξεχειλισε το ποτηρι
απο πλευρας (πζ );
Αρα θα πηγαινει σημειωτον ,αναμενοντας  κυβερνητικη αλλαγη , ωστε αυτη να δρεψει τα οποια ωφεληματα  απο την καινοτομια του ; 
Ενα σεναριο απλως  παραθετω , μαλλον τραβηγμενο.

----------


## lepouras

> Αφου Παρεθεσα την " Ειδηση "  , θα σταθω στο πολιτικο της σκελος :
> 
> "Όσον αφορά στις πολιτικές σας απόψεις, θεωρούμε ότι δεν πρέπει να τις  σχολιάσουμε, μολονότι κάθε πολίτης που διαβάζει τις αναρτήσεις μας
> 
> μπορεί εύκολα να εξάγει τα συμπεράσματά του."
> 
> Διακρινω μια πολιτικη μετατοπιση του Ερευνητη προς την κεντροδεξια  (σε συνδυασμο με την τοποθετηση του ερωτωντα ).
> *Μηπως οι αγαρμπες κινησεις του Υεθα* οσον αφορα τις πωλησεις πυρομαχικων στον αραβικο κοσμο  , *ηταν η σταγονα που ξεχειλισε το ποτηρι
> απο πλευρας (πζ )*;
> ...



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  να το μεταφέρω στο <<λίγο γέλιο>>??? γιατί εκεί ταιριάζει. :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

> να το μεταφέρω στο <<λίγο γέλιο>>??? γιατί εκεί ταιριάζει.






Με την ιδια χαλαροτητα αντιμετωπιζεται και Εδω το Θεμα.
Μεταξυ τυρου και αχλαδιου και ολιγη σπεκουλα δεν βλαπτει.
Αν ο Ερευνητης τελικα πολιτευθει για να προωθησει ετι περισσοτερο
τα σχεδια του , να τον παμε στο τμημα δημοσκοπησεων του Φορουμ.

----------


## MacGyver

Το παρόν θέμα δεν έχει καμία έννοια ύπαρξης, ούτε τόσο μεγάλη συμμετοχή - δημοτικότητα.
Το ότι κάθε τόσο γίνονται αναδημοσιεύσεις, είτε στο ύφος του σαρκασμού είτε στο ύφος της ενημέρωσης, σημαίνει ότι η πλειονότητα αυτών που τα αναδημοσιεύουν εδώ κινείται στα μονοπάτια του "τζάμπα ενέργεια".

----------

vasilllis (13-11-17)

----------


## nepomuk

> Το παρόν θέμα δεν έχει καμία έννοια ύπαρξης, ούτε τόσο μεγάλη συμμετοχή - δημοτικότητα.
> Το ότι κάθε τόσο γίνονται αναδημοσιεύσεις, είτε στο ύφος του σαρκασμού είτε στο ύφος της ενημέρωσης, σημαίνει ότι η πλειονότητα αυτών που τα αναδημοσιεύουν εδώ κινείται στα μονοπάτια του "τζάμπα ενέργεια".





Οι αμερικανοι λεν  πως "Τσαμπα φαγητο δεν υπαρχει "  αρα οποιος ταζει Τ' Αγιου κερι  και του παιδιου  κουλουρι , αυτοματως γινεται "ειδηση"

----------


## nepomuk

John Georgiou  Προς   -Manos Inge Papadopoulos ,

Όταν μέ τήν άμεση εισαγωγή τής τεχνολογίας τού Πέτρου Ζωγράφου φθηνή ενέργεια γίνει διαθέσιμη, τό κόστος τών ιδρογονανθράκων θά πέσει, καί τά δάνεια δέν θά δύναται επί πλέον νά καλυφθούν. Τότε, τά διεθνή χρηματιστήρια θά πάθουν από γενική καί σοβαρή πτώση μετοχών λόγο πανικού, καί ή σύνταξη τών κοινών ανθρώπων θά μηδενισθεί. Ποιός τό θέλει αυτό; Λοιπόν, αποκλείεται ή εισαγωγή τών προϊόντων με τεχνολογία Πέτρου Ζωγράφου νά γίνει επί μικρού χρονικού διαστήματος. Τό λογικότερο είναι νά ωριμάσει ό κόσμος καί νά καταλάβει ότι κάποια λογική περίοδος μετάβασης από τήν συμβατική τεχνολογία παραγωγής ενέργειας στήν τεχνολογία τού Πέτρου Ζωγράφου πρέπει νά βρεθεί, γιά νά μή βλαπτεί τό κοινό και ταυτόχρονα γιά νά σωθεί ό πλανήτης. Ελπίζω λοιπόν ότι μέ αυτά τά δεδομένα, θά μπορέσετε νά επανεξετάσετε τήν στάση σας, αναπτύσσοντας τήν ωριμότητα πού ή παρούσα κατάσταση απαιτεί.


Sotiris Papadelos  Εχω  την εντύπωση πως ο όρος κβαντική υπέρθεση με απροσδιοριστία  αποτελέσματος κατα την παρακολούθηση του, οπου η ύλη συμπεριφέρεται σαν  κύμα κατα τη μη παρακολούθησης της, ενώ σαν ύλη κατα την παρακολούθηση  της , αποτελεί δόκιμο όρο της τεχνολογίας ΠΖ.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/free.energy.Hellas/

----------


## kioan

Ε τότε τι την θέλει την κρατική χρηματοδότηση και τα υπερσύγχρονα ερευνητικά κέντρα ο Πολύ Ζαβός, για να μας καταστρέψει;

Τουλάχιστον ας δώσει στο  κόσμο την τεχνολογία ηλεκτροδότησης ενός νοικοκυριού από το καζανάκι της τουαλέτας την οποία έταξε στις ζουγκλοεμφανίσεις του ή την ακόμα καλύτερη τεχνολογία παραγωγής ενέργειας από φλόγα ρεσό και ξυλαράκια οι οποίες είναι και ακίνδυνες. Μην καταστρέψουμε το παγκόσμιο στερέωμα, κρίμα είναι.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> John Georgiou  Προς   -Manos Inge Papadopoulos ,
> 
> Όταν μέ τήν άμεση εισαγωγή τής τεχνολογίας τού Πέτρου Ζωγράφου φθηνή ενέργεια γίνει διαθέσιμη, τό κόστος τών ιδρογονανθράκων θά πέσει, καί τά δάνεια δέν θά δύναται επί πλέον νά καλυφθούν. Τότε, τά διεθνή χρηματιστήρια θά πάθουν από γενική καί σοβαρή πτώση μετοχών λόγο πανικού, καί ή σύνταξη τών κοινών ανθρώπων θά μηδενισθεί. Ποιός τό θέλει αυτό; Λοιπόν, αποκλείεται ή εισαγωγή τών προϊόντων με τεχνολογία Πέτρου Ζωγράφου νά γίνει επί μικρού χρονικού διαστήματος. Τό λογικότερο είναι νά ωριμάσει ό κόσμος καί νά καταλάβει ότι κάποια λογική περίοδος μετάβασης από τήν συμβατική τεχνολογία παραγωγής ενέργειας στήν τεχνολογία τού Πέτρου Ζωγράφου πρέπει νά βρεθεί, γιά νά μή βλαπτεί τό κοινό και ταυτόχρονα γιά νά σωθεί ό πλανήτης. Ελπίζω λοιπόν ότι μέ αυτά τά δεδομένα, θά μπορέσετε νά επανεξετάσετε τήν στάση σας, αναπτύσσοντας τήν ωριμότητα πού ή παρούσα κατάσταση απαιτεί.
> 
> 
> Sotiris Papadelos  Εχω  την εντύπωση πως ο όρος κβαντική υπέρθεση με απροσδιοριστία  αποτελέσματος κατα την παρακολούθηση του, οπου η ύλη συμπεριφέρεται σαν  κύμα κατα τη μη παρακολούθησης της, ενώ σαν ύλη κατα την παρακολούθηση  της , αποτελεί δόκιμο όρο της τεχνολογίας ΠΖ.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/free.energy.Hellas/




χαχαχαχα ολα αυτα θα γινουν συνδεοντας τα ψιψιψινια με τα κοκοκοψαρα?
σκεψου να αρχισει να ασχολειται και με lego, τι cern και μαlακιες...

----------


## nepomuk

> χαχαχαχα ολα αυτα θα γινουν συνδεοντας τα ψιψιψινια με τα κοκοκοψαρα?
> σκεψου να αρχισει να ασχολειται και με lego, τι cern και μαlακιες...





Νικο επειδη ημουνα κουμπουρας  στην Κβαντομηχανικη , μπορεις λιγο να μπεις στο πνευμα του Θετικου Επιστημονα  Sotiris Papadelos
και τι μηνυμα θελει να περασει στην κοινωνια   με την παρακατω φραση ;

Εχω  την εντύπωση πως ο όρος κβαντική υπέρθεση με απροσδιοριστία   αποτελέσματος κατα την παρακολούθηση του, οπου η ύλη συμπεριφέρεται σαν   κύμα κατα τη μη παρακολούθησης της, ενώ σαν ύλη κατα την παρακολούθηση   της , αποτελεί δόκιμο όρο της τεχνολογίας ΠΖ.

----------


## nick1974

> Νικο επειδη ημουνα κουμπουρας  στην Κβαντομηχανικη , μπορεις λιγο να μπεις στο πνευμα του Θετικου Επιστημονα  Sotiris Papadelos
> και τι μηνυμα θελει να περασει στην κοινωνια   με την παρακατω φραση ;
> 
> Εχω  την εντύπωση πως ο όρος κβαντική υπέρθεση με απροσδιοριστία   αποτελέσματος κατα την παρακολούθηση του, οπου η ύλη συμπεριφέρεται σαν   κύμα κατα τη μη παρακολούθησης της, ενώ σαν ύλη κατα την παρακολούθηση   της , αποτελεί δόκιμο όρο της τεχνολογίας ΠΖ.



Το να χρησιμοποιησει καποιος την κβαντομηχανικη η τα μαθηματικα η οτιδηποτε (ακομα και ηλεκτρονικα κυκλωματα! ) για να εξηγησει μια κοινωνιολογικη/πολιτικη/οικονομικη (η οτιδηποτε)  κατασταση εχει ξανασυμβει και συμβαινει, κι εινςι γαμάτο, το θεμα ειναι οτι για να λειτουργησει στην κοινωνια κατι με αυτο τον τροπο που περιγραφει ο τυπος -οπως λειτουργει   απροβλεπτα ενα σωματιδιο) θα πρεπει αρχικα αυτο το κατι ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ.
Εδω δεν εχουμε κατι που να υπαρχει αλλα μπαρουφες.
Εδω θα κανω μια διορθωση, γιατι εχουμε παραδειγμα μιας μπλοφας που ναι μεν χρησιμοποιησε πραγματα που δεν υπηρχαν αλλα αλαξε τον κοσμο (το τελος του ψυχρου πολεμου με τηπλοφα του Ρηγκαν σχετικα με τον "πολεμο των αστρων" αλλα εκει υπηρχε απο πλευρα του Ρηγκαν ενα οργανωμενο σχεδιο,  τελεια στημενο και με ενα συγκεκριμενο σκοπο. Στην περιπτωση του ζαβου το σχεδιο ειναι για τα πανηγυρια, η σκηνοθεσια σα να την ανελαβε το 5χρονο ανηψακι του και ο σκοπος απλα να φαει λεφτα! 
Ακομα και σε αυτο δεν εχει πραγματικο στοχο καποιο θυμα... ξεκιναει θελοντας να αρπαξει χοντρα πακετα  απ το υπουργειο εθνικης αμυνας και καταληγει να παιρνει donations φραγγοδιφραγγα απο φανατικους! Με λιγα λογια ΑΠΛΑ ΣΠΑΜΑΡΕΙ προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις κι οτι και να του κατσει καλο ειναι


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk7

----------


## nepomuk

Νικο ευχαριστω για την προσοχη και την απαντηση σου .
Παρεθεσα μια φραση του "Θετικου Επιστημονα " Sotiris Papadelos,
γιατι ειναι ισως ο Μονος Υποστηρικτης Επιστημων , που δημοσιευει στο φατσοβιβλιο του
εναν  εκτενη πραγματικο διαλογο με εναν Ελληνα Επαγγελματια   με  τεραστια πειρα στο Υδρογονο.
Αυτο  τλχ  πρεπει να του πιστωθει .Κατα τα λοιπα ο "Θετικος " - "πιστος " στον πζ  δεχεται
ως δεδομενο  , αυτο που ειναι μεγα ζητουμενο και προς αποδειξη , ιδιαιτερα  οταν  φαινεται απιστευτο,
επαναστατικο  κτλπ . Αυτο  βεβαια απο μονο του  ειναι  αντιεπιστημονικο και  σκοταδιστικο .
Ο Επαγγελματιας του Υδρογονου φυσικα και αποδομει πληρως τον ερευνητη με πλειστα επιχειρηματα
που και εδω αναφερθηκαν  και πολλα  αλλα .
Για οποιον νιοφερτο στο Θεμα ο παραπανω διαλογος  περιεχει συνοπτικα  οσαν σχεδον αναφερονται εδω  σε 171 σελιδες.
Παραθετω το λινκ του   φατσοβιβλιου του Sotiris Papadelos  και αν εχεις  καποια σχολια , αναμενουμε.
https://www.facebook.com/sotiris.pap...32840320304235

----------


## nepomuk

Θα ηθελα και μεσα απο αυτο το φορουμ να εκφρασω τις ευχες μου για ταχεια αναρρωση στον
Ανθρωπο πανω  απ ολα Πετρο Ζωγραφο και την επιστροφη στο μεγαλοπνοο Εργο του .
Παραθετω εν ειδει ενημερωσης  την ανακοινωση της Ομαδος διαδικτυακης υποστηριξης του .

Η ομάδα μας εύχεται στον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο ΚΑΛΗ και ΤΑΧΕΙΑ ΑΝΑΡΡΩΣΗ...Η  εξαντλητική καθημερινή υπερεργασία και το...πείσμα του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου  αναμφισβήτητα επιδείνωσαν το πρόβλημα υγείας που  αντιμετώπιζε...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ τους γιατρούς και το νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό  του Ιπποκράτειου Γενικού Νοσοκομείου Αθηνών για την πολυήμερη και  αυξημένη φροντίδα που του προσέφεραν,την εχεμύθεια τους καθώς και για τη  κατανόηση τους στις εκδηλώσεις αγωνίας συγγενών και φίλων.. Πέτρο να  είσαι  ΓΕΡΟΣ και ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ...

https://www.facebook.com/pg/watertopower/posts/

----------


## kioan

Να 'ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος και να αναρρώσει.


Τα περί "μεγαλόπνοου έργου" θα μπορούσαν να λείπουν από την ανακοινωση.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (02-12-17)

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα τι να πω?
Να λέω τις σκέψεις μου η θα με χαρακτηρίσουν αναίσθητο κλπ?
(αν και είμαι).

----------


## nick1974

> και την επιστροφη στο μεγαλοπνοο Εργο του .

----------


## kioan

Δεν ξέρω τι πρόβλημα υγείας έχει και δε θέλω να γίνω κάφρος γύρω από τέτοια θέματα. Εύχομαι ειλικρινά να αναρρώσει ο άνθρωπος. 

Τουλάχιστον δεν κινδυνεύει από ένα εκ των σοβαρότερων προβλημάτων υγείας που παρατηρούνται σήμερα στις αναπτυγμένες χώρες... 

Διότι, μιας και αναφερθήκαμε σε ιατρικά θέματα, να θυμίσω αυτό που είχα επισημάνει και παλιότερα: Ο άνθρωπος αυτός, ο ΠΖ, στις δημόσιες εμφανίσεις του και αναφερόμενος στην συσκευή του που παρουσίαζε (induction heater), δήλωνε _"αν το συντονίσουμε στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του σώματος και έχεις έναν όγκο, μπορεί αυτός να καταστραφεί χωρίς ακτινοβολίες".

_

----------


## navar

μπορεί να έχω κανα χρόνο να πατήσω αλλα βλέπω κάποια θέματα συνεχίζουν !
τελικά τι έγινε ;;; σωθήκαμε ;;; έχουμε τζάμπα ρευμα ;;;
αν είναι να αρχίζω να σκάβω για κάτι bitcoin που είναι και επίκαιρα !!!

----------


## nepomuk

> μπορεί να έχω κανα χρόνο να πατήσω αλλα βλέπω κάποια θέματα συνεχίζουν !
> τελικά τι έγινε ;;; σωθήκαμε ;;; έχουμε τζάμπα ρευμα ;;;
> αν είναι να αρχίζω να σκάβω για κάτι bitcoin που είναι και επίκαιρα !!!




Τζαμπα φαγητο , οπως και ηλ ρευμα δεν υπαρχει .Συμφωνα  με  σοβαρο επιστημονα , εκ των βασικων υποστηρικτων της ομαδας (πζ)
τα νεα εχουν ως  εξης :
Sotiris Papadelos
Το κόστος διάταξης ΠΖ εχει να κανει με την μαζική παραγωγή. Στο 1€/W ειναι επιθυμητό και πιστεύω εφικτό, όταν τα αντίστοιχα fuel cells ειναι άνω των 4-5€/W.

Επομενως για μια οικιακη διαταξη ισχυος 3 κιλοβατ  το κοστος αναμενεται  περι τα   3  χιλιαρικα απο το εργοστασιο κατευθειαν στους καταναλωτες,
προ φπα και τυχον αλλων επιβαρυνσεων , πλην μεταφορικων και εξοδων εγκαταστασης .Απο εκει και περα το λειτουργικο κοστος αναμενεται να ειναι ιδιαιτερα
χαμηλο και δεν θα απαιτηθουν  μπαταριες  για  ευσταθεια της  ηλεκτροπαραγωγης 24h/24h .Η εγχωρια προστιθεμενη αξια των συσκευων αναμενεται να προσεγγισει
το 80 %  συμφωνα και με τον ευσεβη ποθο της επιστημονικης ομαδος .Τελος καλο ολα καλα  με την υγεια του ερευνητη που αναμενεται συντομως να επιστρεψει δριμυτερος στο εργο του.
Επομενως  η ασθενεια  δεν  ηταν "Διπλωματικη " .
Ολα  αυτα  προεκυψαν  απο το  "Ρεπορταζ"   εν ειδει   ερωτησεων  στα  πλεον αξιοπιστα μελη  των ομαδων υποστηριξης (πζ) .
Εν πασει περιπτωσει στον  Ηλεκτρονικο της διπλανης πορτας  που εκανε την υπερβαση  θα πρεπει να δοθει πιστωση χρονου, καθ οσον το προτζεκτ  ειναι μακρας πνοης.

----------


## kioan

> Απο εκει και περα το λειτουργικο κοστος αναμενεται να ειναι ιδιαιτερα χαμηλο



Αυτό το λειτουργικό κόστος μπορεί κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει σε τι αναφέρεται;

Μην είναι κόστος πρώτης ύλης; (νερό λέει πως είναι, δε μας νοιάζει)Μην είναι κόστος αναλώσιμου ηλεκτροδίου; (άρα φθαρτό και όχι αστείρευτο όπως υπόσχεται η εφεύρεση)Μην είναι κόστος ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για τροφοδότηση του αντιδραστήρα; (δε μας νοιάζει αφού η συσκευή θα παράγει δωρεάν ενέργεια οπότε θα μπορούμε πάντα με μια δεύτερη *Π*απάτ*Ζ*α να τροφοδοτούμε την πρώτη)

----------


## nepomuk

Αυτό το λειτουργικό κόστος μπορεί κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει σε τι αναφέρεται;

Απο τα μεχρι τωρα γνωστα :   τα  350   μιλιβατ για  τις συχνοτητες  , τα  "περιφημα" μεταλλικα  αλατα  αφθονα στη φυση  κατα τον ερευνητη 
2 ευρω το κιλο σε  υπερμαζικη παραγωγη βιομ/κο κοστος  και  τελος  οι (αναλωσιμες )πολυμερικες μεμβρανες  .Το (θαλλασινο )νερο δεν ειναι οικονομικο αγαθο και δεν
προσμετραται στο λειτουργικο κοστος .
Παραθετω  και τις  απαντησεις  που συνελεξα   απο το "ρεπορταζ ".

Sotiris Papadelos  Το  υδρογόνο σε κανονικές συνθηκες εχει μεταλλικές ιδιότητες, δηλ  αγωγιμότητα. Το μεταλλικό υδρογόνο που τοσο ακούγετε ειναι η  στερεοποιηση του αερίου και η υπεραγωγιμοτητα του. Για να επιτευχθεί  αυτο στη γη, αν εχει ήδη, απαιτούνται τεράστιες πιέσεις και  θερμοκρασίες διαστήματος, απολύτως κενού -273C. Ο ΠΖ υποθέτω το μονο  που έκανε ειναι να χρησιμοποιήσει όπως ο κάθε κατασκευαστής fuel cell,  την απλή ηλεκτρικη αγωγιμότητα του ωστε να μην εχει καλώδια περί των  πολυμερών μεμβρανών, αφού εχει προηγηθεί η ανταλλαγή ιόντων με το  οξυγόνο και παραγωγή ρεύματος.

Sotiris Papadelos  Σωστά,  το κρίσιμο σημείο ειναι κατα τη γνώμη μου το απελευθερομενο   ηλεκτρομαγνητικα ταλαντευομενο υδρογόνο το οποίο δρα κβαντικά στις  πολυμερείς μεμβράνες. Εκει ειναι η καρδιά της εφευρεσεως. Μπαταρίες ίσως  απαιτηθούν σε εφαρμογή ηλεκτροκίνησης συμπληρωματικά παντα , διοτι σε  απότομες επιτάχυνσεις απαιτούνται δυνατά ρεύματα που μονο οι εως τωρα  μπαταρίες πολυμερές  λιθίου μπορούν να αποδώσουν.

Τα συμπερασματα δικα  σας.

----------


## kioan

Άρα καταλαβαίνω ότι καταναλώνει τα έστω άφθονα στη φύση "μεταλλικά άλατα". Εντάξει μέχρι εδώ, έστω ότι το δέχομαι.

 *Spoiler:*       Και ο λιγνίτης στη φύση άφθονος είναι πάντως, αλλά όχι αστείρευτος. Το ίδιο και το πετρέλαιο όταν άρχισε η άντλησή του   

Το τι τα κάνει αυτά τα "μεταλλικά άλατα" και σε τι τα μετατρέπει θα μας πει κανείς;
Ερωτώ δηλαδή ποια είναι τα υποπροϊόντα της χρήσης τους;

Εκτός αν μετά από τον βιασμό της Φυσικής, ο Πολύ Ζαβός επεκτάθηκε και στον βιασμό της Χημείας και μας πει πως χρησιμοποιεί αναλώσιμες πρώτες ύλες και δεν παράγεται τίποτα άλλο πέρα από ενέργεια.

----------


## nepomuk

Αν καταλαβα  καλα αυτα  τα μετταλικα αλατα   δρουν ως "μεγεθυντικος φακος "  και προσδιδουν  την απαραιτητη ενεργεια  περαν των 350 μιλιβατ  για να μην
καταρρευσουν  οι Νομοι της Φυσικης  . Παραθετω και μερικα  ακομα  απο το "ρεπορταζ"  μηπως και βγει καποιο συμπερασμα .
Δεδομενου οτι η Επιστημονικη Ομαδα (πζ) εχει σκληρη πορτα (ευλογο  αυτο ) και δυσκολα τους παιρνεις λεξη  ,απευθυνθηκα σε εναν υποστηρικτη , σοβαρο επιστημονα 
που ειναι  συζητησιμος .

Ενα  μεγαλο θεμα ειναι η τυχον εφαρμογη του ολου πονηματος (πζ) και δη   η  ηλεκτροφασματικη του θεωρια , σε βιομηχανικους κλαδους περαν του  ενεργειακου.Εφ' οσον η Ομαδα (πζ) κοιταει  τα πραγματα  απο την σκοπια της Εθνικης οικονομιας , πως θα βλεπατε   την εφαρμογη της θεωριας   στην παραγωγη πρωτογενους Αλουμινιου ;Αντι  δηλ της ηλεκτρολυσης της Αλουμινας (λιαν ενεργοβορας ) , να εχουμε κι  εδω παλμολυση .Με το Νικελιο της Λαρκο ;  κτλπ.Κρινετε σωφρον καποια  στιγμη η ομαδα να παραχωρησει  αδειες χρησης της τεχνολογιας , δεδομενου  οτι ειναι αδυνατον να εξετασει ολες τις πιθανες εφαρμογες ;



Sotiris Papadelos Τωρα  για την αλουμινα, όταν η ηλεκτρολυση της απαιτεί πολυ μεγαλύτερη  ενέργεια απο απο την ηλεκτρολυση του νερού, τότε λογικά για να ειναι εφικτό  μεσω παλμολυσης να πραγματοποιηθεί θα πρέπει να βρεθεί ειδικό υλικό που  θα λειτουργει ως δυνατότερος  μεγεθυντικός φακός  ωστε να μπορει να  γίνει μεσω ραδιοκύματων.  Επίσης η ομάδα ΠΖ χρειάστηκε άνω των 20 ετών  έρευνας για να βγάλει το επιτυχές αποτέλεσμα βέβαια οχι στην εποχή της  πληροφορικής , ενα  παρεμφερες διάστημα ισως χρειαστεί και για την  αλουμινα.

----------


## kioan

> απευθυνθηκα σε εναν υποστηρικτη , σοβαρο επιστημονα



  :hahahha:  

Εδώ υπάρχει ασυμβίβαστο!

----------


## Thansavv

*ΣΟΚ!* Αλλαγή συχνοτήτων συντονισμού με τη δύναμη του μυαλού.
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNn2qnbRro8
*Έχει εδώ απατεωωώνεεες!!

----------


## kioan

> *ΣΟΚ!* Αλλαγή συχνοτήτων συντονισμού με τη δύναμη του μυαλού.
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNn2qnbRro8
> *Έχει εδώ απατεωωώνεεες!!



Έχει και αμπερόμετρο το πείραμα. Επομένως θεωρώ πως πρέπει να κληθεί η Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών ώστε να λάβει θέση και να καλέσει την κυρά Κορίνα σε κανένα συνέδριο.

----------


## VaselPi

_Το τι τα κάνει αυτά τα "μεταλλικά άλατα" και σε τι τα μετατρέπει θα μας πει κανείς;
Ερωτώ δηλαδή ποια είναι τα υποπροϊόντα της χρήσης τους;

__Εκτός αν μετά από τον βιασμό της Φυσικής, ο Πολύ Ζαβός επεκτάθηκε και στον βιασμό της Χημείας και μας πει πως χρησιμοποιεί αναλώσιμες πρώτες ύλες και δεν παράγεται τίποτα άλλο πέρα από ενέργεια._
Αρχικό μήνυμα από *kioan*.

*kioan*, αργά ή γρήγορα θα αναγκαστεί να παρουσιάσει κάτι λειτουργικό. Καθώς, όμως, οι ανοησίες περί "παλμόλυσης", "μεγεθυντικού φακού" και "αγώγιμου υδρογόνου"  δεν βοηθούν, έχει δύο επιλογές:

*1.* Να κατασκευάσει και να παρουσιάσει μία γιγάντια μπαταρία Μαγνησίου μίας χρήσης που ενεργοποιείται με νερό. Εδώ τα αναλώσιμα υλικά είναι η μεταλλική άνοδος, δηλαδή το Μαγνήσιο, με απόδοση 1 Ah/g, ενώ το υποπροϊόν είναι το υδροξείδιο του Μαγνησίου. Όσο για το μεγάλο κόστος της παραγόμενης έτσι ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, θα το αποδώσει στον πόλεμο που του κάνουν τα Μεγάλα Συμφέροντα κ.λπ.

*2.* Να προμηθευτεί (αγοράσει) μία κυψέλη καυσίμου των 3 kW (15-18000 ευρώ), που θα τροφοδοτείται με υδρογόνο που παράγεται μέσω χημικής αντίδρασης κάποιου κράματος Αλουμινίου με το νερό. Εδώ το αναλώσιμα υλικό είναι το Αλουμίνιο, ενώ το υποπροϊόν είναι το υδροξείδιο του αλουμινίου. Στην αντίδραση αυτή, για κάθε κιλό Αλουμινίου καταναλώνονται 2 κιλά νερού, παράγοντας 3 κιλά υδροξείδιο του Αλουμινίου (βλ. ποστ 1225, σελ. 123). Και σε αυτήν την επιλογή, το μεγάλο κόστος της παραγόμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας θα το αποδώσει στον πόλεμο που του κάνουν οι πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες κ.λπ. 
Κάπως έτσι βλέπω τα υποπροϊόντα της παραγόμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με τη "μέθοδο Π.Ζ".
Είναι περιττό να πω, ότι η εμπλοκή των ραδιοκυμάτων στις 2 αυτές "μεθόδους" είναι μόνο διακοσμητική.
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (06-12-17), 

navar (07-12-17), 

nestoras (05-12-17)

----------


## vasilllis

> Εδώ υπάρχει ασυμβίβαστο!







> _Το τι τα κάνει αυτά τα "μεταλλικά άλατα" και σε τι τα μετατρέπει θα μας πει κανείς;
> Ερωτώ δηλαδή ποια είναι τα υποπροϊόντα της χρήσης τους;
> 
> __Εκτός αν μετά από τον βιασμό της Φυσικής, ο Πολύ Ζαβός επεκτάθηκε και στον βιασμό της Χημείας και μας πει πως χρησιμοποιεί αναλώσιμες πρώτες ύλες και δεν παράγεται τίποτα άλλο πέρα από ενέργεια._
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *kioan*.
> 
> *kioan*, αργά ή γρήγορα θα αναγκαστεί να παρουσιάσει κάτι λειτουργικό. Καθώς, όμως, οι ανοησίες περί "παλμόλυσης", "μεγεθυντικού φακού" και "αγώγιμου υδρογόνου"  δεν βοηθούν, έχει δύο επιλογές:
> 
> *1.* Να κατασκευάσει και να παρουσιάσει μία γιγάντια μπαταρία Μαγνησίου μίας χρήσης που ενεργοποιείται με νερό. Εδώ τα αναλώσιμα υλικά είναι η μεταλλική άνοδος, δηλαδή το Μαγνήσιο, με απόδοση 1 Ah/g, ενώ το υποπροϊόν είναι το υδροξείδιο του Μαγνησίου. Όσο για το μεγάλο κόστος της παραγόμενης έτσι ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, θα το αποδώσει στον πόλεμο που του κάνουν τα Μεγάλα Συμφέροντα κ.λπ.
> ...




Θα σας παρακαλουσα να μην γινεστε εριστικοι στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα  :Rolleyes: .τουλαχιστον τουτες τις αγιες μερες.Κοντευει να φτασει τα 2000 ποστ και καμια 400.000 αναγνωσεις(*2 ματια).
Εξαλλου Αγιος Βασιλης υπαρχει, η το αμφισβητειται και αυτο?

----------

info@kalarakis.com (06-12-17)

----------


## lepouras

> Εξαλλου Αγιος Βασιλης υπαρχει, η το αμφισβητειται και αυτο?



χμμμμμμμμμμμ

Α) ΠΖ και ευρεσιτεχνία, εφεύρεση
Β) Άγιος Βασίλης

στανταράκι ποντάρω στο δεύτερο .....  :Lol:

----------

vasilllis (06-12-17)

----------


## nepomuk

> χμμμμμμμμμμμ
> 
> Α) ΠΖ και ευρεσιτεχνία, εφεύρεση
> Β) Άγιος Βασίλης
> 
> στανταράκι ποντάρω στο δεύτερο .....



 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasilimertzani*  				 				Εξαλλου Αγιος Βασιλης υπαρχει, η το αμφισβητειται και αυτο?

Γιαννη και Βασιλη - αφου χαιρετισω την επανακαμψη σου στο Θεμα Ηλεκτροπαραγωγη κατα (πζ) - να μου επιτρεψετε μια ευχη για
τις χρονιαρες μερες που ερχονται .Να λαβετε πρωτοχρονιατικο Μποναμα μικροσυσκευη* (πζ) και ας τον μεταφερει ακομα κι ο Αγιος Πετρος,
αφου δεν πιστευετε  στον αγιοβασιλη.

* Μιλαμε για ενα  εξελιγμενο μοντελο αυτου με  το  πλεξιγκλας με κανονικους και οχι "τσακισμενους για ξεκαρφωμα "  κυμματοδηγους , οπου θα γινεται και χρηση
υπερπυκνωτων γραφενιου , σε πρωτη παγκοσμια παρουσιαση .
Κατοπιν ολων αυτων  η συνεργασια  σας  θεωρειται δεδομενη , για το ελεγχο και την πιστοποιηση της  αρτιας λειτουργιας  , ενω και  οι προτασεις για  τυχον επαγγελματικη συνεργασια
Πχ  εγκαταστατες θα  ακολουθησουν.

----------


## VaselPi

_Εν πασει περιπτωσει στον Ηλεκτρονικο της διπλανης πορτας που εκανε την υπερβαση θα πρεπει να δοθει πιστωση χρονου, καθ οσον το προτζεκτ ειναι μακρας πνοης.
_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*.

*1. Πίστωση χρόνου.* Γιώργο, στο Φόρουμ αυτό, από κάθε άποψη, το ζήτημα Π.Ζ. θεωρείται εξαντλημένο. Τώρα, γιατί συνεχίζουμε και γράφουμε εδώ - είναι άλλο θέμα. 
Κανείς στο Φόρουμ αυτό δεν πρόκειται να του δώσει πίστωση χρόνου, καθότι βλέπουν ότι το "πρότζεκτ" είναι σκάρτο, δηλαδή ανέφικτο. Και το βλέπουν αυτό λόγω του ότι η Ηλεκτρονική, ως επιστήμη, είναι κλάδος της Εφαρμοσμένης Φυσικής. Με άλλα λόγια, τα άτομα που γράφουν εδώ είναι καταρτισμένα και σε θέματα Φυσικής - "Μητέρας όλων των Επιστημών", η οποία το "πρότζεκτ" αυτό το απαγορεύει. Τις "ζαβολιές" του Μεγάλου σε θέματα Ηλεκτρονικής τις είδαν αμέσως, όπως και τις άλλες του "ζαβολιές", καθώς είναι καταρτισμένοι  και σε θέματα τεχνικά. Μεγάλο λάθος, να επιχειρήσει κανείς να "δουλέψει ψηλό γαζί" αυτόν τον κόσμο. Σε πολλά ποστ διακρίνεται και θυμός, και δικαίως, καθώς με όσα λέει και δείχνει τους προσβάλει τη νοημοσύνη. 
*2. Η υπέρβαση.* Συγνώμη, αλλά καμία  υπέρβαση δεν βλέπω στις προτάσεις του Π.Ζ. Την υπέρβαση την έκαναν και κάνουν τα άτομα που βρήκαν τη δύναμη και το κουράγιο να απομακρυνθούν από όλη αυτήν την ιστορία. Θέλω να πιστεύω, ότι στην "υπέρβαση" αυτή συνέλαβε και αυτό εδώ το Φόρουμ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (08-12-17)

----------


## nepomuk

Βασιλειε ειλικρινα και με ολο το σεβασμο , αν η ομαδα (πζ) παρουσιασει εστω και "ζαβολιαρα" πενηνταρα , επαγγελματικου επιπεδου , οπου δεν μπορει να μην παρευρισκεται και ο κ. Αντιπροεδρος,
εδω στα Ηλεκτρονικα  θα γινει το  "Ελα να δεις " .
Για το ψιλο η το χοντρο γαζι να παραθεσω ετσι για την ιστορια  ενα  μηνυμα  που εστειλα στο zougla.gr.
Απ οσο θυμαμαι  ηταν καπως ετσι:  "Αγαπητη ζουγκλα , μετα το βραβειο Πουλιτζερ  στον Μακη , για την αναδειξη του ερευνητη πζ , θα πρεπει να του απονεμηθει και Νομπελ
Αλχημειας , γιατι  μετεθεσε το υδρογονο απο την πρωτη θεση του περιοδικου πινακα ,στο πρωτο τραπεζι πιστα του χρηματιστηριου του Μιλανου.Παρ ολα αυτα η Ημερησια της πολης (IL Giornale) απαξιωσε να ασχοληθει
οπως  πραττει με  θεματα  εγχωριας διαφθορας  που τους  κανει πασα ο κ Μακης.
Η ραπτομηχανη οπως βλεπετε γαζωνει , απο εκει και περα  τα  συμπερασματα δικα  σας.

----------


## nick1974

> *1. Πίστωση χρόνου.* Γιώργο, στο Φόρουμ αυτό, από κάθε άποψη, το ζήτημα Π.Ζ. θεωρείται εξαντλημένο. Τώρα, γιατί συνεχίζουμε και γράφουμε εδώ - είναι άλλο θέμα.



μα απλουστατα γιατι εχει πλακα!
δε σου χει τυχει να δεις μια b-movie που ξερεις εκ των πρωτερων οτι ειναι απιστευτη κοτσανα κι ομως τη βαζεις και τη βλεπεις ακριβως γι αυτο το λογο? 
Επισεις προσωπικα -υποθετω κι οι υπολοιποι- θελω να δω που θα φτασει το θρασος του με τα θεατρικα "projects".
Και αυτο που εχει περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον ειναι η ψυχολογια του μεσου πιστου του. Οταν καθεσαι και του δειχνεις καρε καρε στα βιντεακια και του επισημαινεις οτι τον δουλευουν καταμουτρα κι ομως ο ενεργειοταλιμπαν καθεται κι επιμενει βαζοντας το χερι στη φωτια για θεματα που δε γνωριζει ουτε καν επιφανειακα μονο και μονο επειδη ο απατεωνας τον επεισε οτι... ...θα τον σωσει! (οπως εκανε ο σωρρας και τοσοι αλλοι) το θεμα αποκτα πολυ μεγαλο ενδιαφερον.




> Κανείς στο Φόρουμ αυτό δεν πρόκειται να του δώσει πίστωση χρόνου, καθότι βλέπουν ότι το "πρότζεκτ" είναι σκάρτο, δηλαδή ανέφικτο.



βασικα δεν υπαρχει καν προτζεκτ...
ουτε καν καλη σκηνοθεσια.
Ακομα και σκηνοθετες βωβων ταινιων εφτιαχναν πιο πειστικα sci-fi θεματα...
Τα βιντεακια του μπουρδα στο imdb θα παιρναν κατω απο 1...

----------


## nick1974

> οπου θα γινεται και χρηση
> υπερπυκνωτων γραφενιου , σε πρωτη παγκοσμια παρουσιαση .
> .

----------


## nepomuk

nick1974 εφη : κι ομως ο ενεργειοταλιμπαν καθεται κι επιμενει βαζοντας το χερι στη φωτια για θεματα που δε γνωριζει ουτε καν επιφανειακα 


Καλη του Ωρα , οπως  ο κ Αντιπροεδος  , Ταλιμπαν πρωτοπαλλικαρο  του πζ  .Αξιζε ομως  ο κοπος.
Απο εκει που δεν τον γνωριζε  ουτε  ο Θυρωρος της πολυκατοικιας του  ,  τον εμαθε  ολη η οικουμενη .
Τα τηλεφωνα του δεν σταματησαν  να χτυπανε   ολες  τις  ωρες κτλπ .
Αρα η σκηνοθεσια για low  budget  φιλμ  ειναι  τλχ  εξαιρετη ,στο φιναλε  ο  αντ αυτου , δεν εβαλε  πουθενα  την υπογραφη του .
Μια κοτρωνα πεταξε ωσαν  ενας παλαβος σε  μια λιμνη  και   χιλιοι γνωστικοι ,βουτανε  να την βγαλουν .

----------


## vasilllis

ποιοι αραγε εισαστε οι 1000 γνωστικοι ποθ εφτασαν 172 σελ .οι πετρες μεσα στην λιμνη?  :Wink:

----------


## kioan

> Μια κοτρωνα πεταξε ωσαν  ενας παλαβος σε  μια λιμνη  και   χιλιοι γνωστικοι ,βουτανε  να την βγαλουν .



Όχι, όχι, με συγχωρείς πολύ, δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι τα πράγματα και αυτή η καραμέλα "ναι αλλά για να τον σχολιάζετε κάτι υπάρχει" πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να πάψει. Αν πρέπει να δεχτούμε πως κάτι υπάρχει, αυτό είναι μόνο μια στρατιά ηλίθιων υποστηρικτών.


Όταν βλέπουμε τον Πολύ Ζαβό να πιέζει για να να εξασφαλίσει *κρατικά κονδύλια* (δηλαδή χρήματα φορολογούμενων) ισχυριζόμενος πως στον πάτο της λίμνης έκρυψε το μηχάνημα που παράγει ενέργεια από το τίποτα, καλά κάνουν όσοι βουτάνε για να το φέρουν στην επιφάνεια και να αποδείξουν πως το μόνο που αυτός πέταξε ήταν μια κοτρώνα.

----------

vasilllis (09-12-17)

----------


## nepomuk

Την κοτρωνα ο κ. Αντιπροεδρος την πεταξε , η τλχ την ειδε , διαβεβαιωσε.
Το τερματισε κιολας , αφηνοντας υπαινιγμο  για το υδρογονο χαρβαρντ κτλπ.
Εκτοτε  αγνοειται , η οπως  εδειξα πιο πανω επεστρεψε  στα κανονικα του καθηκοντα ,
αφου μαζεψε πολλους ποντους δημοσιοτητας.
Ο κ Υεθα δεχθηκε επισης  και απαντησε δημοσιως ερωτηση για (πζ) και οπως  απαντησε 
συναγεται οτι υπηρξε τλχ  θεμα  για το υπουργειο του προς εξεταση.
Υπαρχουν και πολλοι αλλοι ¨αβανταδοροι " - "κραχτες"  σε αυτην την υποθεση , προσωπα  με δημοσιο λογο και παρουσια.
Ο κ Πετρος ευθυς εξαρχης  κατεστησε  εαυτον "Δημοσιο " προσωπο , ιδρυσε κοινωνικο κινημα , επιζητει την δημοσιοτητα
κτλπ.Επομενως  δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να  εποφθαλμια δημοσιο χρημα για να υφισταται  δημοσια κριτικη εδω και οπου αλλου .
Ηταν αναμενομενο απο αυτον και ποσο μαλλον οταν κρατα κλειστα  τα χαρτια του , αλλα  και ιδιωτικο χρημα  να  αναζητα εν ειδει
crowd funding , παλι θα τυχει δημοσιας κριτικης  η και κατακραυγης.
Ακομα και στην περιπτωση που ηθελε συστησει ΑΕΒΕ ευρειας λαικης βασης για την αποκλειστικη παραγωγη και χονδρικη εμπορια των συσκευων του ,
ετι περισσοτερο  θα ακουσει  και τα σχολιανα του  , για τον μεχρι τωρα δημοσιο λογο και παρουσια του.

----------


## nick1974

ναι ειδες? τον τρωνε τα συμφεροντα κι αυτον  :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

_Βασιλειε ειλικρινα και με ολο το σεβασμο , αν η ομαδα (πζ) παρουσιασει εστω και "ζαβολιαρα" πενηνταρα , επαγγελματικου επιπεδου , οπου δεν μπορει να μην παρευρισκεται και ο κ. Αντιπροεδρος,
εδω στα Ηλεκτρονικα θα γινει το "Ελα να δεις " .
_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*.

Γιώργο, γιατί θα γίνει το "Έλα να δεις"; Καταρχάς, επανειλημμένα έχω πει (γράψει) εδώ, ότι η κατασκευή και παρουσίαση μίας "πενηντάρας επαγγελματικού επιπέδου" είναι εφικτή. Για παράδειγμα, μία μεγάλη μπαταρία Μαγνησίου που ενεργοποιείται με νερό. Και λοιπόν; Η παρουσίαση αυτή ενδεχομένως να είναι αρκετή για να πείσει τους οπαδούς του Π.Ζ, αλλά πότε δεν θα πείσει τα μέλη αυτού του Φόρου, οι οποίοι, ως Ηλεκτρονικοί, γνωρίζουν ότι οι κυματοδηγοί που είναι "κοτσαρισμένοι" στη συσκευή είναι για συχνότητες 10000 φορές μικρότερες από αυτές των κανονικών τρόπων ταλάντωσης των μορίων του νερού. Γιώργο-10000 φορές!!! Εδώ η φράση: "λεπτό γαζί"-είναι μόνο σχήμα λόγου, καθώς "το γαζί" είναι χονδροειδέστατο. Ωστόσο, ο αντίλογος προς τον Π.Ζ. δεν γίνεται μόνο σε επίπεδο "ζαβολιών", αλλά κυρίως σε επίπεδο Αρχών. 
Δεν μπορείς να λες ότι βρήκα τρόπο να μειώσω την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού (με ραδιοκύματα), καθότι η πρόταση αυτή ισοδυναμεί με πρόταση για παραγωγή ενέργειας από το τίποτα. Ακόμη και η πρόταση για κατασκευή ενός αεικίνητου, είναι πιο αθώα, καθώς δεν παραβιάζει κάποια Αρχή της Φυσικής.  Πράγματι, η πρόταση για αεικίνητο είναι ανέφικτη, αλλά σε συνθήκες που επικρατούν στη Γη. Στο διάστημα όμως, σε χρόνο 100 ετών, η μηχανική  κίνηση του αεικίνητου μπορεί να θεωρηθεί δίχως απώλειες και, επομένως, η κινητική ενέργεια του αεικίνητου θα διατηρείται. 
Αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος που μας κάνει να είμαστε απόλυτα αντίθετοι προς την πρόταση του Π.Ζ, καθώς αυτή συγκρούεται με τις Βασικές Αρχές της Φυσικής, οι οποίες δεν επιτρέπουν "αισιοδοξία" ούτε κατά ένα στο εκατομμύριο, που εύχεσαι (ελπίζεις) σε κάποιο ποστ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (10-12-17)

----------


## nick1974

Βασιλη εστω ακομα και για χαρη της απατης, αν ο συγκεκριμεος καταφερει να φτιαξει εστω και μπαταρια μαγνησιου τετοιας ισχυος και δεν παρει φωτια ολοκληρος εγω θα παω να γινω μοναχος στο Θιβετ  :Lol: 
Πολλα πραγματα μπορει να ειναι εφικτα, αλλα δεν ειναι εφικτα απ ολους! και μια καλυτερη σκηνοθεσια θα μπορουσε καποιος να πετυχει (εστω για χαρη της απατης παντα) αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος ουτε αυτο δεν ειναι σε θεση να στησει, ποσο μαλλον να παραξει πραγματικα ρευμα.
Ο τυπος ετσι και δει απο κοντα πως παραγεται το ρευμα θα πεσει σαν ιθαγενης να προσκυναει τις γεννητριες!

----------


## Samios60

https://youtu.be/SmGkrqH1C3M       απο ολα αυτα θελω ενα ......πανελακι και εγω

----------


## nepomuk

Invest in Greeks

http://www.iliosmestos.com/

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...storing-system

----------


## nepomuk

ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΟΜΑΔΑΣ ΠΕΤΡΟΥ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
 Αγαπητές φίλες και αγαπητοί φίλοι, 
 Υποστηρικτές του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου και της Ερευνητικής Ομάδας του, 
 Για άλλη μια φορά σας ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς για την ηθική στήριξη και την πίστη σας στο έργο μας. 
 Θέλουμε να σας διαβεβαιώσουμε, ότι συνεχίζουμε αταλάντευτα την έρευνα  και την οργανωτική δομή για την ολοκληρωμένη αξιοποίηση των καινοτομικών  προτάσεών μας για την παροχή φθηνής ενέργειας στους πολίτες του κόσμου.
  Στον αγώνα μας αυτό από συνειδητή επιλογή δεν έχουμε δεχθεί μέχρι  σήμερα την παραμικρή χορηγία από οποιονδήποτε φορέα του δημόσιου και  ιδιωτικού τομέα, γιατί στόχος μας είναι να φέρουμε σε πέρας το  ερευνητικό έργο χωρίς τον παραμικρό έλεγχο από οποιονδήποτε, όσο ψηλά  και αν βρίσκεται.
 Ως αποτέλεσμα των αδιάκοπων ερευνητικών  προσπαθειών είχαμε και το ξαφνικό πρόβλημα της υγείας του Πέτρου  Ζωγράφου, που αναγκάσθηκε να υποβληθεί σε μια σοβαρή χειρουργική  επέμβαση με συνέπεια την επί 2-3 μήνες καθυστέρηση της προώθησης της  ερευνητικής μας δραστηριότητας. Ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά και ο Πέτρος  αναρρώνει εξαιρετικά, ώστε να αρχίσει και πάλι να συντονίζει την έρευνά  μας. 
 Εν όψει των εορταστικών ημερών και Πρωτοχρονιάς του 2018,  διαβιβάζουμε σε όλους σας και στον καθένα και κάθε μία από εσάς  ξεχωριστά τις ολόθερμες ευχές μας για υγεία, προσωπική και οικογενειακή  ευτυχία και τις επιτυχίες που επιθυμείτε για ψυχική ανάταση και ατομική  ολοκλήρωση !
 Να έχετε την πίστη, ότι τελικά το φως της αλήθειας θα διαλύσει τα ενεργειακά δεσμά της πατρίδας μας, αλλά και όλου του κόσμου. 
 Ένα Καλό και Ευτυχισμένο 2018 για όλες και όλους ! 
 Για την Ερευνητική Ομάδα
 Πέτρος Ζωγράφος

http://www.hellagen.gr/2017/12/blog-post_24.html

----------


## lepouras

> Στον αγώνα μας αυτό από συνειδητή επιλογή δεν έχουμε δεχθεί μέχρι  σήμερα την παραμικρή χορηγία από οποιονδήποτε φορέα του δημόσιου και  ιδιωτικού τομέα, γιατί στόχος μας είναι να φέρουμε σε πέρας το  ερευνητικό έργο χωρίς τον παραμικρό έλεγχο από οποιονδήποτε, όσο ψηλά  και αν βρίσκεται.



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  δηλαδή αυτά που φάγανε από το Υ.Ε.Α. τη ήταν? στραγάλια? 
και όλους  αυτούς τους  επενδύτες που ψάχνανε σε Γερμανιες και αλλού γιατί της ψάχνανε? για να τους πετάξουν μετά στην μούρη << τσα σας την σκάσαμε δεν θέλουμε τα λεφτά σας >>?

----------


## nick1974

δεν πηραν αυτα που θελαν εννωει, κι εχουν κι εξοδα: δε ξερω ποσα παιρνει καποιος επιστημονας για να χασει τη φημη του

----------


## pstratos

Αυτό γιατι δεν θα δούλευε? Πέρα του προφανές της διαρροής της τσιμούχας?

----------


## Spark

> Αυτό γιατι δεν θα δούλευε? Πέρα του προφανές της διαρροής της τσιμούχας?




http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80772

----------


## pstratos

Ε'ιναι διαφορετικό.....   Την ενέργεια που παίρνεις καθώς αναδύεται η πρώτη μπάλα την δίνεις ακριβώς ίδια όταν πιέζεις την κάτω μπάλα μέασα στο δοχείο. Η άνωση είναι ακριβώς η ίδια, μόνο που έχει αντίθετη φορά. Πρέπει να δαπανίσεις ενέργεια για να εισάγεις μια μπάλα στο δοχείο, ανεξάρτητα από το που θα την βάλεις. Κολλάω στο οτι οι υπόλοιπες εντελώς βυθισμένες μπάλες δεν παράγουν ενέργεια καθώς κινούνται προς τα πάνω???

----------


## lepouras

> Ε'ιναι διαφορετικό.....   Την ενέργεια που  παίρνεις καθώς αναδύεται η πρώτη μπάλα την δίνεις ακριβώς ίδια όταν  πιέζεις την κάτω μπάλα μέασα στο δοχείο. Η άνωση είναι ακριβώς η ίδια,  μόνο που έχει αντίθετη φορά. Πρέπει να δαπανίσεις ενέργεια για να  εισάγεις μια μπάλα στο δοχείο, ανεξάρτητα από το που θα την βάλεις.  Κολλάω στο οτι οι υπόλοιπες εντελώς βυθισμένες μπάλες δεν παράγουν  ενέργεια καθώς κινούνται προς τα πάνω???





ας σκεφτώ και εγώ λιγάκι. έχω σε μια δεξαμενή (βλέπε σχήμα) που για λόγους ευκολίας τα αντικείμενα μας τα έχουμε σε στρογγυλά νούμερα χωρητικότητας για ευκολία υπολογισμών.

αχχχ.jpg
έχουμε λοιπόν βάθος 110 εκατοστά νερό. αντί για μπαλάκια έχουμε κύβους διαστάσεων 10Χ10Χ10 εκατοστά  άρα χωρητικότητας ενός λίτρου. έχουμε για ευκολία τον κάθε κύβο σε απόσταση 10 εκατοστά μεταξύ τους (που δεν έχει σημασία ακόμα και να ήταν 1 εκατοστό και θα το καταλάβεις μετά) οπότε στο ύψος της δεξαμενής μου χωράνε 5 κύβοι. έχουμε δηλαδή 5 κύβους με χωρητικότητα 5 λίτρων άρα η δύναμη της άνωσης μου μπακαλίστικα θα έλεγα ιδανικά είναι 5 κιλά (οι κύβοι μου είναι από εξωγήινο υλικό  και ζυγίζουν μηδέν γραμμάρια)
άρα στον κύβο (α) θα ασκήσω δύναμη άνωσης (χ) = 5 κιλά. έρχομαι στον κύβο (β) που έχω αφαιρέσει από επάνω του τους άλλους κύβους για λόγους ευκολίας στους υπολογισμούς. έχουμε οπότε μια τάπα στον πάτο της δεξαμενής με εμβαδόν 10Χ10 εκ. αλλά έχω από επάνω της ύψος νερού  110εκ . ας υπολογίσω πόσο νερό πιέζει αυτή την τάπα. 10Χ10Χ110 = 11 λίτρα νερό. τα 11 λίτρα ζυγίζουν 11κιλα. άρα θα έχω μια δύναμη (ψ)=11 κιλά. επομένως αν πούμε ότι η τάπα (α) και(β) είναι η ίδια τάπα τότε θα προσπαθώ να την τραβήξω με δύναμη 5 κιλά όταν η πίεση του νερού τις δεξαμενής θα την σπρώχνει προς τα κάτω με 11 κιλά.  οπότε σκέψου. ακόμα και 1 χιλιοστό να αφήσω καινό μεταξύ των κύβων μου, υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να καταφέρω να έχω μεγαλύτερη δύναμη άνωσης? μπακαλίστικα όλα αυτά και σίγουρα επιστημονικά και με καλύτερα μαθηματικά τα παιδιά θα μπορέσουν να στο αποδείξουν ακόμα καλύτερα.

γα όποιο θεωρητικό, εκφραστικό και μαθηματικό λάθος έκανα , παρακαλώ με το μαλακό οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## pstratos

Έχεις δίκιο! Η ενέργεια που χρειάζεται για να εισαγεις την μπάλα απο τον πάτο δεν είναι ίση με την ενέργεια που κερδίζεις από την αναδυόμενη! Είναι ίση με την ενέργεια που κερδίζεις κατά την άνοδο από τον πάτο μέχρι την επιφάνεια. Πάω να φάω τώρα ήσυχος την επόμενη γύρα σεφταλειών   :Wink:

----------


## kioan

Όπως ακριβώς τα είπε ο Γιάννης είναι. Η άνωση προκύπτει ως το διανυσματικό άθροισμα των δυνάμεων που ασκούνται σε ένα σώμα από το ρευστό μέσα στο οποίο βρίσκεται.

Στην περίπτωση ενός πλήρως εμβαπτισμένου σώματος οι δυνάμεις είναι όπως στο σχήμα:



Εάν το σώμα ήταν στην τσιμούχα στον πάτο της δεξαμενής, έτοιμο να μπει όπως περιέγραψες, δε θα είχε άνωση καθώς η μόνη δύναμη που θα δεχόταν θα ήταν η υδροστατική πίεση στην επάνω πλευρά του. Αυτή οφείλεται στο βάρος του υγρού που βρίσκεται επάνω από την επιφάνεια.

Εξορισμού λοιπόν η δύναμη που θα ασκούνταν στην πάνω πλευρά του σώματος που ετοιμάζεται να μπει από τον πάτο της δεξαμενής, θα ήταν μικρότερη από τη συνισταμένη άνωση όλων των αντικειμένων που είναι από πάνω του.

----------


## 744

Και οι διάφορες τριβές?

----------


## kioan

Εννοείται υπάρχουν τριβές απλά τις αγνοήσαμε για να αποδείξουμε πως ακόμα και υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες αυτό που προσπαθούν να κάνουν είναι ακατόρθωτο βάσει των νόμων της φυσικής.

----------


## VaselPi

_Αυτό γιατι δεν θα δούλευε? Πέρα του προφανές της διαρροής της τσιμούχας?

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *pstratos* (βλ. ποστ 1739). 

Είναι σωστός ο Γιάννης (*lepuras*): το ύποπτο σημείο της κατασκευής βρίσκεται  στο σημείο εισόδου των σφαιρών στο νερό, καθώς η είσοδός τους δεν είναι "αθώα", αλλά συνοδεύεται με παροχή ενέργειας, όπως την περιγράφει ο Γιάννης, σε γενικές γραμμές.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Thansavv

Σωστά. Το νερό ασκεί αντίθετη δύναμη στη μπάλα κατά την είσοδο της στην τρύπα. Και δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρεθεί κάποιος, να παρακάμψει κι αυτόν το νόμο! Άσε που δε θα τον αφήσουν τα συμφέροντα...

----------


## pstratos

H παγίδα στην σκέψη ήταν το αρχικό λάθος στο δεύτερό μου μήνυμα. Υπέθεσα οτι η ενέργεια που κερδίζεις από την ανάδυση της μπάλας στην επιφάνεια είναι ίση με την ενέργεια που χρειάζεσαι για να εισάγεις την μπάλα από τον πάτο. (Αγνόησα την υδροστατική πίεση    :Head: )  Έτσι μου έμενε καθαρό κέρδος η άνοδος των υπολοίπων προς την επιφάνεια, και να το αεικίνητο!  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Δίνετε ιδέες τώρα και προβλέπω να παρουσιάζει στο "καλημέρα υδρογόνο" μλκίες με μπαλάκια και τσιμούχες.

----------


## kioan

> Δίνετε ιδέες τώρα και προβλέπω να παρουσιάζει στο "καλημέρα υδρογόνο" μλκίες με μπαλάκια και τσιμούχες.



Τα μπαλάκια θα είναι γεμάτα με υδρογόνο και το νερό της δεξαμενής θα καίγεται  :W00t:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> άρα στον κύβο (α) θα ασκήσω δύναμη άνωσης (χ) = 5 κιλά. έρχομαι στον  κύβο (β) που έχω αφαιρέσει από επάνω του τους άλλους κύβους για λόγους  ευκολίας στους υπολογισμούς. έχουμε* οπότε μια τάπα στον πάτο της  δεξαμενής* με εμβαδόν 10Χ10 εκ. αλλά έχω από επάνω της ύψος νερού  110εκ . * ας υπολογίσω πόσο νερό πιέζει αυτή την τάπα.* 10Χ10Χ110 = 11 λίτρα νερό.  τα 11 λίτρα ζυγίζουν 11κιλα.



Μια παρέμβαση αν επιτρέπεται . Στο σχέδιο του Pstratos βλέπεις μια πολύ πρόχειρη εικόνα με μπάλες και απλές τάπες , (οπότε οι υπολογισμοί σου στο παραπάνω κείμενο λίγο πολύ είναι σωστοί ) 
Όμως θα ήθελα τις ανάλογες απαντήσεις σου αν θεωρούσαμε στο ίδιο σχέδιο του Pstratos , την συνεχόμενη "κορδέλα " της μιας μπάλας με την επόμενη σαν μια ταινία με "τετραγωνισμένες " μπάλες . (που λογικά δεν θα ήταν αναγκαία η χρήση τάπας , αλλά ούτε θα ασκείται πίεση μεταξύ του κενού της μίας μπάλας με την άλλη ). Το αν δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν αυτή η φανταστική "τετραγωνισμένη" κορδέλα , το αφήνουμε στους επόμενους τον προβληματισμό αυτό.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxnHJoyrQpM
Πάντως κάποιοι τύποι σαν τον παραπάνω θα μας την φέρουν κάποια στιγμή  :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

> Μια παρέμβαση αν επιτρέπεται . Στο σχέδιο του Pstratos βλέπεις μια πολύ πρόχειρη εικόνα με μπάλες και απλές τάπες , (οπότε οι υπολογισμοί σου στο παραπάνω κείμενο λίγο πολύ είναι σωστοί ) 
> Όμως θα ήθελα τις ανάλογες απαντήσεις σου αν θεωρούσαμε στο ίδιο σχέδιο του Pstratos , την συνεχόμενη "κορδέλα " της μιας μπάλας με την επόμενη σαν μια ταινία με "τετραγωνισμένες " μπάλες . (που λογικά δεν θα ήταν αναγκαία η χρήση τάπας ). Το αν δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν αυτή η φανταστική "τετραγωνισμένη" κορδέλα , το αφήνουμε στους επόμενους τον προβληματισμό αυτό.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxnHJoyrQpM
> Πάντως κάποιοι τύποι σαν τον παραπάνω θα μας την φέρουν κάποια στιγμή



Δε θα υπήρχε δύναμη άνωσης στην κάτω επιφάνεια της τετραγωνισμένης κορδέλας οπότε δε θα κουνιόταν καθόλου. (Βλέπε το σχέδιο του kioan στο post #1744.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δε θα υπήρχε δύναμη άνωσης στην κάτω επιφάνεια της τετραγωνισμένης κορδέλας οπότε δε θα κουνιόταν καθόλου. (Βλέπε το σχέδιο του kioan στο post #1744.



Στο σχέδιο #1744 ακυρώνονται λογικά τα κόκκινα βέλη του επάνω μέρους του κύβου (*αλλά ούτε θα ασκείται πίεση μεταξύ του κενού της μίας μπάλας με την άλλη*) το έγραψα πιο πάνω.

----------


## lepouras

Α) μα σαν τάπα λειτουργεί το ίδιο το αντικείμενο από την στιγμή που θα προσπαθήσει να περάσει την οποιαδήποτε τσιμούχα, φλάντζα, μεμβράνη κλπ μέχρι να καταφέρει να περάσει ολόκληρη. οπότε ανεξάρτητα από το σχήμα που θα έχει (μπάλα σφαίρα, κώνος, πυραμίδα κλπ κλπ) θα δεχτεί την ίδια πίεση με βάση το εμβαδόν που θα πρέπει να καλύψει για να περάσει μέσα επί το ύψος της στήλης του νερού.

Β) ο τύπος στο βίντεο δεν κατάφερε ακόμα να βρει πως θα βγάλει το βαρελάκι από την σωλήνα χωρίς να του αδειάσει. γιατί άραγε δεν το έδειξε στο βίντεο? γιατί στο σχέδιό του εκεί βρίσκετε το υπόλοιπο της ενεργεία που χρειάζεται να ξοδέψει (και παραπάνω φυσικά) για να μπορέσει να ολοκληρώσει τον κύκλο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Α) μα σαν τάπα λειτουργεί το ίδιο το αντικείμενο από την στιγμή που θα προσπαθήσει να περάσει την οποιαδήποτε τσιμούχα, φλάντζα, μεμβράνη κλπ μέχρι να καταφέρει να περάσει ολόκληρη. οπότε ανεξάρτητα από το σχήμα που θα έχει (μπάλα σφαίρα, κώνος, πυραμίδα κλπ κλπ) θα δεχτεί την ίδια πίεση με βάση το εμβαδόν που θα πρέπει να καλύψει για να περάσει μέσα επί το ύψος της στήλης του νερού.



Δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ "κορδέλα " , θα στο θέσω αλλιώς . Όπως ακριβώς είναι μια πολυκατοικία , π.χ. 1ος όροφος είναι γεμάτος αέρα , 2ος όροφος γεμάτος νερό , 3ος όροφος αέρα και ούτω καθεξής . Σε καμιά περίπτωση δηλαδή δεν ασκείται από πάνω πίεση. Έτσι όπως το βλέπω λογικά έχουμε μόνο πλαινές πιέσεις .




> Β) ο τύπος στο βίντεο δεν κατάφερε ακόμα να βρει πως θα βγάλει το  βαρελάκι από την σωλήνα χωρίς να του αδειάσει. γιατί άραγε δεν το έδειξε  στο βίντεο? γιατί στο σχέδιό του εκεί βρίσκετε το υπόλοιπο της ενεργεία  που χρειάζεται να ξοδέψει (και παραπάνω φυσικά) για να μπορέσει να  ολοκληρώσει τον κύκλο.



Θα συγκρίνουμε αν του περισσέψει ενέργεια για την επαναφορά του βαρελιού σε μεγαλύτερο ύψος ? (άσχετα από το αν μπορεί να γίνει εφαρμόσιμο ή συμφέρουσα κατασκευή ή όχι , αρκεί να αποδειχθεί το αναπόδεικτο).

----------


## nepomuk

Θα παρακαλουσα να  σχολιασθει το  παρακατω :

"  Διακινδυνεύοντας  παρομοίωση τρόπου λειτουργίας τεχνολογίας ΠΖ με το φωτοηλεκτρικο  φαινόμενο, βλέπουμε πως τα σωματιδιακα ιόντα υδρογόνου δρουν κυμματικα  στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες του πυρήνα της συσκευής ΠΖ, κβαντική τεχνική   που βλέπαμε εως τωρα μονο σε φωτόνια και ηλεκτρόνια, οποτε για αυτή την  εφαρμογή αρμόζει Nobel φυσικης, όπως εδωθει για τις λυχνίες led στους  δημιουργούς της."
Sotiris Papadelos 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/free.energy.Hellas/

----------


## Spark

https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CF%8...BB%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## leosedf

Αντί για σφραγίδα nobel θα του δώσουμε πλαστικό παπάρι.
Νοbel παπαριάς.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ρόμπα!!!!  :Tongue2: 
http://www.factchecker.gr/index.php/...om-water-scam/

----------

mikemtb (14-02-18)

----------


## nepomuk

*Κώστας Ουίλς - Costas Wills 11 03 2018 "ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΩΡΑ ΜΗΔΕΝ"*H ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ του δημοσιογράφου κ. Κώστα Ουίλς - 
  -   "ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΩΡΑ ΜΗΔΕΝ"   ΤΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗΣ 11/3/2018  
 ΣΤΟ AΡΤ FM 90.6 , με τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο & τον Γιάννη Σπηλιόπουλο,
 ............... ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ !!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0y8...ature=youtu.be

----------


## kioan

> H ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ... με τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο ... ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ !!!!



Δύο ώρες εκπομπή;;;; 
Δηλαδή πόσες φορές θα πρέπει να τραβήξω το καζανάκι ώστε η συνδεδεμένη γεννήτρια του ΠΖ να παράξει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια για την αναπαραγωγή της;




Edit:
Τελικά αποφάσισα να τον ακούσω για να γελάσω λιγάκι  :Lol:   (ομολογουμένως λίγο περισσότερο από όσο γέλασα με τα σχόλια κάτω από το video)
Στο 26:52 μαθαίνουμε πως η ΠΖ γεννήτρια για να λειτουργήσει χρειάζεται νερό και οξυγόνο και παράγει ενέργεια + οξυγόνο + υδρογόνο. Παρόλο που παλιά έλεγε πως θέλει μόνο νερό
Στο 40:10 μαθαίνουμε δια στόματος ΠΖ πως η εφεύρεσή του προβλήθηκε και από κεντρικό δελτίο ειδήσεων του αμερικανικού τηλεοπτικού καναλιού PBS. Στη συνέχεια βέβαια κατέβηκε το άρθρο γιατί πήραν είδηση πως είναι ψευδοεπιστήμονας *"PBS reports, then deletes, fake energy news"*, αλλά ο ΠΖ ισχυρίζεται πως το έκαναν γιατί κατακρημνίστηκαν οι μετοχές των πετρελαϊκών.  :Lol: 
Στο 48:10 ακούμε το κλασικό απόσπασμα με τον Υπ.Εθ.Α. να μιλάει για τις στρατιωτικές χρήσεις της συσκευής  :Lol: 
Στο 1:02:02 ο ΠΖ μας περιγράφει πως όταν οι Γερμανοί είδαν τη συσκευή του, σηκώθηκαν όρθιοι σε στάση προσοχής για αυτό που είδαν, από σεβασμό!  :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

παντως μεχρι και στο PBS τον πηραν στα σοβαρα (εβαλε το χερακι του κανα τζιμανι της ΕΕΦ μηπως ? ) και μετα γραφαν απολογητικα αρθρα  :hahahha: 

https://physicstoday.scitation.org/d...T.5.8201/full/

----------


## VaselPi

Εχθές, επέστρεψα στην Αθήνα σκοτωμένος στην κούραση. Τη ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή την άντεξα μόνο για 15 λεπτά. Σήμερα, ξεκούραστος, βρήκα το κουράγιο να την ακούσω όλη. Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, αλλά δεν γέλασα σε κανένα σημείο. Είναι για να κλαις με αυτήν την ιστορία. Ο Π.Ζ. είναι αυτός που είναι. Αλλά που στο καλό βρέθηκαν τόσοι πτυχιούχοι, που τις αντιεπιστημονικές του προτάσεις τις χαρακτηρίζουν καινοτόμες; Αυτές τις δύο ομιλίες ενωπίω των Φυσικών και Ηλεκτρονικών, πρέπει να τις δει ο Υπουργός Παιδείας, μήπως και αλλάξει κάτι στην εκπαίδευση και διδασκαλία των Θετικών Επιστημών. 
Παρατηρώ επίσης, ότι τα ραδιοκύματα που πάλλονται στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του μορίου του νερού - τα έχει εγκαταλείψει, καθώς και ο ίδιος έχει καταλάβει ότι η ιδέα αυτή είναι σκάρτη.  Στη θέση των ραδιοκυμάτων, τώρα προβάλει "το νεράκι του Θεού" και το φοβερό μυστικό: "συνδυασμού κράματος υλικών". 
Νομίζω, ότι με την μετατόπιση αυτή ετοιμάζει το έδαφος για την αναδίπλωση, καθώς είναι εφικτή  η εναλλακτική παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με μία κυψέλη καυσίμου ή με μία μπαταρία Μαγνησίου που ενεργοποιείται με νερό. Το πρόβλημα του πολύ μεγάλου κόστους αυτών των μεθόδων θα το αποδώσει στον πόλεμο που του κάνουν οι πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες, το σάπιο κατεστημένο, τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα κ.ο.κ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (12-03-18), 

nestoras (12-03-18), 

nick1974 (12-03-18)

----------


## leosedf

Επιμένεις οτι είναι μπαταρία μαγνησίου εδώ και καιρό ενώ ξέρεις οτι είναι μια απλή μπαταρία μολύβδου η λιθίου. Έχεις την εντύπωση οτι θα τον έκοφτε η γκλάβα του για τέτοια μπαταρία?

----------


## VaselPi

_Επιμένεις οτι είναι μπαταρία μαγνησίου εδώ και καιρό ενώ ξέρεις οτι είναι μια απλή μπαταρία μολύβδου η λιθίου. Έχεις την εντύπωση οτι θα τον έκοφτε η γκλάβα του για τέτοια μπαταρία?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *leosedf.      

*Το είδος της μπαταρίας που χρησιμοποιούσε στις επιδείξεις, το γνωρίζει μόνο ο Π.Ζ. Εμείς μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Πιθανότερα, χρησιμοποίησε  κάποια μπαταρία λιθίου. Την μολύβδου θα την είχε αντιληφθεί ακόμη και ο Δημοσιογράφος. 
Γιατί επιμένω στην μπαταρία μαγνησίου; Κωνσταντίνε, κάποια στιγμή θα αναγκαστεί (πρέπει) να παρουσιάσει κάτι λειτουργικό, που όμως να είναι κοντά σε αυτά που είχε υποσχεθεί: προσθέτω νεράκι - παράγω ηλεκτρισμό. Η μπαταρία μαγνησίου, καθώς είναι καλά δουλεμένη και αξιόπιστη, θα τον βοηθήσει να "ξελασπώσει". Δεν βλέπω να έχει άλλη επιλογή, καθώς το άλλο και εφικτό προς  υλοποίηση σχήμα:
(α) - με νερό και κράμα μετάλλου, παράγω υδρογόνο,
(β) - το υδρογόνο το οδηγώ σε μία κυψέλη καυσίμου,
(γ) - στην κυψέλη, το υδρογόνο με το οξυγόνο του αέρα μου παράγουν ηλεκτρισμό,
        καθώς είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο προς εφαρμογή, μάλλον θα το αποφύγει. 
Νομίζω, ότι την μπαταρία μαγνησίου μπορεί να την καταφέρει. 

Υ.Γ. Χάρηκα, όταν στα σχόλια της εκπομπής είδα την παρέμβασή σου. Από την άλλη όμως, όταν διαβάζεις τα σχόλια των άλλων, ο ένας εκ των οποίων δηλώνει μάλιστα Φυσικός, σε καταπλακώνει μία κατάθλιψη και μελαγχολία. Πως έγινε έτσι η Ελλάδα, η Χώρα των Τεχνών, της Φιλοσοφίας, των Μαθηματικών και Επιστήμης;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> _Επιμένεις οτι είναι μπαταρία μαγνησίου εδώ και καιρό ενώ ξέρεις οτι είναι μια απλή μπαταρία μολύβδου η λιθίου. Έχεις την εντύπωση οτι θα τον έκοφτε η γκλάβα του για τέτοια μπαταρία?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *leosedf.      
> 
> *Το είδος της μπαταρίας που χρησιμοποιούσε στις επιδείξεις, το γνωρίζει μόνο ο Π.Ζ. Εμείς μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Πιθανότερα, χρησιμοποίησε  κάποια μπαταρία λιθίου. Την μολύβδου θα την είχε αντιληφθεί ακόμη και ο Δημοσιογράφος. .



ο "δημοσιογραφος" ειναι ραδιοερασιτεχνης και ξερει αρκετα πραγματα, αρα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗΣ (παιζει να ναι κι ο σκηνοθετης)






> Γιατί επιμένω στην μπαταρία μαγνησίου; Κωνσταντίνε, κάποια στιγμή θα αναγκαστεί (πρέπει) να παρουσιάσει κάτι λειτουργικό, που όμως να είναι κοντά σε αυτά που είχε υποσχεθεί



ναι, επειδη μεχρι εκει του κοβει θα βαλει ενα πλωτηρα αναμεσα στη μπαταρια και τα λαμπακια του  :Tongue2: 






> Από την άλλη όμως, όταν διαβάζεις τα σχόλια των άλλων, ο ένας εκ των οποίων δηλώνει μάλιστα Φυσικός,



Βασιλη κι εγω μπορω να δηλώσω αστροναυτης... 
Εσυ πιστευεις οτι οντως ειναι φυσικος αυτος που το δηλωσε?

----------


## VaselPi

_Βασιλη κι εγω μπορω να δηλώσω αστροναυτης... 
Εσυ πιστευεις οτι οντως ειναι φυσικος αυτος που το δηλωσε?     


_Αρχικό μήνυμα από*  nick1974.

*Νίκο, μετά τις διαλέξεις του Π.Ζ στις δύο αίθουσες ασφυκτικά γεμάτες με Φυσικούς, οι οποίοι δέχτηκαν αδιαμαρτύρητα όλες τις ανοησίες που τους είχε πει, μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μη  δεχθώ τη δήλωσή του. Άλλωστε, δεν κρύβεται πίσω από την ανωνυμία και θέλω να πιστεύω πως είναι ειλικρινής.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Μια διευκρινιση : Το λινκ με τη ραδιοφωνικη παρουσια του Ερευνητη ,αναρτηθη για ενημερωτικους λογους , δεν υιοθετω τιποτα ,δεν προπαγανδιζω.
Επι της ουσιας μερικες παρατηρησεις: Μετα  απο αναγκαστικη αποχη πολλων μηνων απο το προσκηνιο για λογους ανωτερας βιας προφανως ,
Ο ερευνητης ομου με το αλτερ  εγκο , συνηγορο ,συνεργατη και συμπαραστατη του ,βρηκε ενα φιλοξενο μικροφωνο και εμφανισθη.
Ειχαμε μια  διωρη ανουσια φλυαρια ,τλχ για  οσους παρακολουθουν το θεμα και  απο τους 3 συνομιλητες.
Ελαχιστα ηταν τα "νεα" οπως -η κατα δηλωση του συνηγορου -συνδρομη ,συμπαρασταση του Εθνικου Ιδρυματος Ερευνων  στον ΠΖ, αλλα και μια "παλια" ιστορια με την επισκεψη του
διδυμου στο  Ερευνητικο κεντρο της BOSCH.Το γεγονος θα πρεπει να ελαβε χωρα πριν την αναδειξη του ολου προτζεκτ (πζ) απο τον Μακη .Τεσπα
κατα τους  συνεταιρους  το  "Deal"  χαλασε πιθανοτατα λογω της   ανθελληνικοτητας  του CEO  της BOSCH .
Ευλογες αποριες : Ο πζ  ειναι  αυτος που ειναι .Δεκτον .Ο Γιαννης Σπηλιοπουλος το αυτο . Εδω  εχουμε ενα βιογραφικο μαλλον βαρυ .Αδυνατον να ειναι αφελης,
απιθανο να παραμυθιαστηκε  , να τον φλομωσε στο ψεμμα ο  ερευνητης και ασυνειδητα  να πουλαει  και αυτος   τρελλιτσα  στον κοσμο .
Ενα και το  αυτο  με τον  δημοσιογραφο που ανεδειξε το θεμα  ...  δεν ειναι χτεσινος  ,ουτε  αμαθος  στην  απατη  κτλπ .
Βεβαιως  και οσα ειδαμε  , ακουσαμε και ακομα παρακολουθουμε  ειναι σκηνοθετημενα  και οχι μονο  απο ενα προσωπο .
Ζητουμενο: Ποιες ειναι οι επιδιωξεις , οι προθεσεις εστω  των σκηνοθετων ; Εδω οι φυσικοι  και εν γενει "θετικοι "  επιστημονες  ισως  δεν εχουν
την καλυτερη απαντηση.

----------


## nick1974

εμενα παλι αυτο το "βαρυ βιογραφικο" απλα σα λαμογιο - κορακι μου φαινεται (ΕΜΕΝΑ, απλα απ το παρουσιαστικο του... μπορει ο ανθρωπος να ναι απλως ενας ακομη παραμυθιασμενος, απλα το στυλ του, ο τροπος που μιλαει, οι κοτσανες που λεει... πιο πολυ πασοκοδημιουργητο λαμογιο του "οτι αρπαξουμε" μου θυμιζουν παρα θυμα) που βρηκε μια υποθεση και προσπαθει να αρμεξει οτι μπορει κι αυτος...

Στην τελικη ρε φιλε δε πα να τα πει κι ο ιδιος ο Χοκινς παρεα με το force ghost του Αινσταιν? Ε ΚΑΙ? Επειδη εσυ δεν καταλαβαινεις πιστευεις πως υπαρχει εστω και μια πιθανοτητα  επι 10 στο απειρο, ΕΝΑΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ απ οσους γραφουμε οπως γραφουμε εδω να σκεφτηκε εστω και αφου τσακιστηκε μεθυσμενος κι επαθε πολλαπλο χτυπημα στο κεφαλι οτι ισως και να υπαρχει το παραμικρο ιχνος σοβαροτητας πισω απ αυτες τις μπουρδες του μουστακια?

----------


## nick1974

> Επιμένεις οτι είναι μπαταρία μαγνησίου εδώ και καιρό ενώ ξέρεις οτι είναι μια απλή μπαταρία μολύβδου η λιθίου. Έχεις την εντύπωση οτι θα τον έκοφτε η γκλάβα του για τέτοια μπαταρία?




απο ενα σημειο και μετα καλως υπωνεται και ξαναυπωνεται το θεμα της μπαταριας μαγνησιου γιατι ο συγκεκριμενος εχει παρει αρκετο κοσμο στο λαιμο του (και δε μιλαω για την ΕΕΦ και τον αντιπροεδρο της που μονος του σηκωσε πανό οτι ειναι καμμενο χαρτι) και καποια στιγμη θα πρεπει να του επιβληθει να φτιαξει κατι τετοιο και να βαλει κι ενα ταλαντωτακι διπλα του και να δικαιολογηθει οτι δεν γνωριζε πως υπαρχει ως τεχνολογια και οτι απο λαθος μετρησεων νομιζε οτι το ταλαντωτακι του εκανε σουπερ δουλεια και να ληξει εκει το θεμα.
Αν πιστευεις οτι αυτο που αξιζει ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι πισσα και πουπουλα, προσωπικα συμφωνω και επαυξανω επι 10, αλλα εκει που το χει τεντωσει το θεμα θα ναι και κουλο ανθρωποι σαν τον Κατσαρο πχ να κλονισουν η και να χασουν την αξιοπιστια τους για ενα σουργελο

----------


## VaselPi

_Αν πιστευεις οτι αυτο που αξιζει ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι πισσα και πουπουλα, προσωπικα συμφωνω και επαυξανω επι 10, αλλα εκει που το χει τεντωσει το θεμα θα ναι και κουλο ανθρωποι σαν τον Κατσαρο πχ να κλονισουν η και να χασουν την αξιοπιστια τους για ενα σουργελο      

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nick1974*.    

Νίκο, όλοι όσοι έχουν εμπλακεί σε αυτήν την ιστορία-έχουν εκτεθεί. Κάποιοι λίγο, ενώ κάποιοι πολύ. 
*1.* Εκτέθηκε και ο κ. Κατσαρός, καθώς στις εκπομπές και συνεδριάσεις εκπροσωπούσε την Επιστημονική Κοινότητα. Ως ειδικός σε θέματα Ηλεκτροχημείας, όφειλε να είχε δει και να καταγγείλει το μεγάλο "φούσκωμα", 180 φορές, της ενεργειακής πυκνότητας του "μυστικού" κράματος του Π.Ζ. Αλλά και ως Χημικός, όφειλε να είχε δει και καταγγείλει την απάτη με την "φλόγα υδρογόνου", που επιδείκνυε ο Π.Ζ. Η φλόγα αυτή, μόνο του υδρογόνου δεν ήταν.  Προς απόδειξη, θα μπορούσε να επικαλεστεί το χρώμα αυτής της φλόγας.  
*2.* Εκτέθηκαν και οι παρόντες στις δύο του ομιλίες. Στην πρώτη, στην ΕΕΦ, όλοι οι Φυσικοί, όταν τους έλεγε ότι βρήκε τρόπο να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού, από 5,2 προς 10-8 eV(!!!), παρότι είναι αδύνατη η μείωση αυτή.  Αλλά εκτέθηκαν και οι παρόντες Ηλεκτρονικοί, όταν τους μιλούσε για τον τρόπο που παρήγαγε τις υψηλές συχνότητες, τους δακτυλίους γεννητριών, σύνθεση των συχνοτήτων, για την ενίσχυσή των κυμάτων με παθητικά στοιχεία κ.ο.κ. 
*3.* Μεταξύ άλλων, οι ηλεκτρονικοί θα έπρεπε να είχαν αντιληφθεί, ότι όταν τους μιλούσε για ακτινοβόληση του ύδατος  με 30, 100 και 1000 W, για μετρήσεις τάσεων (με Tektronix ευρείας ζώνης) 6 kVp-p και 22 kVp-p, ουσιαστικά αναφερόταν στη συσκευή παραγωγής υδρογόνου του Stanley Meyer, συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης, στην οποία λόγω μικρής αγωγιμότητας του καθαρού νερού είναι αναγκαίες αυτές οι υψηλές τάσεις. Ωστόσο, η συσκευή αυτή λειτουργεί σε συχνότητες της τάξης 50-100 kHz, οι οποίες δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την ιδιοσυχνότητα ταλάντωσης του μορίου. Πρόκειται για συσκευή της κοινής ηλεκτρόλυσης του καθαρού νερού με παλμούς υψηλής τάσης! Τίποτα λιγότερο, τίποτα περισσότερο. 
*4.* Στην ομιλία του 16 Πανελλήνιου Συνεδρίου, εκτέθηκαν όλοι οι παρόντες Φυσικοί, όταν δίχως διαμαρτυρία  δέχτηκαν τη μειώσει της ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού, από 5,2 προς 10-8eV. Ειδικά ο κ. Νιάρχος, ως πρώην Διευθυντής του Δημόκριτου, όταν σύγκρινε τις μηχανικές ταλαντώσεις της γέφυρας με αυτές του μορίου, αλλά και όσοι εξέφρασαν την επιθυμία αναζήτησης "οικονομικότερης μεθόδου" διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού. Εκτέθηκε και ο κ. Τσιτονεμέας, ως Καθηγητής Ηλεκτρονικής, όταν τον άκουγε να ομιλεί για το "φαινόμενο του γκέιν", το οποίο, όπως έλεγε, του επέτρεπε τα κύματα των 10 βατ να τα "ενισχύει" σε επίπεδα 300 βατ και 1 κιλοβάτ (χοντράδα απείρου κάλους), δίχως τι στιγμή εκείνη να τον μαζέψει.
*5.* Στις δύο αυτές ομιλίες, που ήταν σχεδόν ίδιες, ο Π.Ζ. ουσιαστικά σκιαγράφησε τη συσκευή που είχε δημιουργήσει στο μυαλό του, πιστεύοντας, ότι η ιδέα αυτή δύναται να λειτουργήσει.  Ως εδώ, τίποτα το μεμπτό. Δυστυχώς όμως, προκειμένου να πείσει για την ορθότητα της πρότασής του, στις επιδείξεις κατέφυγε σε απάτες. Δυστυχώς. 
Αρχίζει την ομιλία του με περιγραφή της κυψέλης καυσίμου, πλην όμως δεν την κατονομάζει. Στο μυαλό του, η κυψέλη αυτή δεν τροφοδοτείται όπως οι κοινές, με δύο αέρια, αλλά με νερό. Όπως τη φαντάζεται, τα 2 αέρια δημιουργούνται μέσα στην κυψέλη, μέσω ακτινοβόλησης του νερού με ραδιοκύματα. 
Συνεχίζει την ομιλία του με ανοησίες περί βελτίωσης της ηλεκτρικής αγωγιμότητας του ύδατος, καθώς καταλαβαίνει, ότι στο μοντέλο αυτό η μικρή ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα του καθαρού νερού δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, το οποίο νομίζει ότι μπορεί να το παρακάμψει με αγώγιμα εγκλείσματα. Αφελής και λάθος σκέψη, διότι: (α) η συγκέντρωσή τους πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 16 % και (β), ακόμη και όταν την επιτύχει, αυτή θα λειτουργεί ως εσωτερικό βραχυκύκλωμα της πηγής. Είναι σαν να θέλεις να βελτιώσεις το "αμπεράζ" της μπαταρίας που λειτουργεί με κάποιο αλκαλικό ηλεκτρολύτη, προσθέτοντας στο υγρό κάποια αγώγιμα εγκλείσματα. Τα εγκλείσματα μόνο κακό θα της κάνουν. Η λύση στο πρόβλημα είναι η προσφυγή σε πιο αγώγιμο ηλεκτρολύτη, για παράδειγμα, σε διάλειμμα θειικού οξέως. 
Συνεχίζει με τις μετρήσεις που έγιναν στη συσκευή του Stanley Meyer και ολοκληρώνει την ομιλία με τη γνωστή και κοινή μέθοδο παραγωγής υδρογόνου μέσω χημικής αντίδρασης κάποιου μεταλλικού κράματος  με το νερό. Στη μέθοδο αυτή προσθέτει το δικό του "κερασάκι", ισχυριζόμενος ότι η ακτινοβόληση του κράματος αίρει το εμπόδιο που δημιουργεί το οξείδιο στην επιφάνεια του μετάλλου. Καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα! Στο εξωτερικό, από καιρό έχουν βρεθεί μεταλλικά κράματα που αντιδρούν με το νερό σε θερμοκρασίες δωματίου, δίχως την εμπλοκή των ραδιοκυμάτων. Εδώ τα ραδιοκύματα είναι εντελώς περιττά, αλλά τα αναφέρει, μάλλον, για λόγους καθαρά διακοσμητικούς και εντυπώσεων.
  Με αυτόν τον αχταρμά ιδεών, μεθόδων και εφευρέσεων που αναπτύχθηκαν και έγιναν στο εξωτερικό, ο εν λόγο κύριος συνέταξε το σκελετό  των δυο  του ομιλιών. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Οσοι Ελληνες το Γενος Καινοτομοι , Εφευρετες προσελθετε.

Ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός BERADIO καλεί όλους τους εφευρέτες - Έλληνες  πολίτες, να παρουσιάσουν στο ευρύ κοινό τα επιτεύγματα και τις  ανακαλύψεις τους ή ακόμα και τις έρευνες που διεξάγουν στην ζωντανή  ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή «Είμαι Έλληνας, εύρηκα !» με τον Παντελή Κοτσιάνη.
 Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής στην εκπομπή με τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας (απαραίτητο) στο e-mail rflinegr@gmail.com

Quest Star :ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΛΥΜΠΕΡΗΣ   (Αντισεισμικαι κατασκευαι) σε πρωτη δημοσια παρουσια με τον κ.Πετρο.

 Σήμερα  πείρα ένα τηλεφώνημα από ένα ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό που με κάλεσε να μιλήσω  για την ευρεσιτεχνία μου σε μία προσεχή εκπομπή μαζί με τον Πέτρο  Ζωγράφο. Τον ευχαριστώ πολύ! Είναι μεγάλη η τιμή που μου κάνει και  αισθάνομαι μεγάλη χαρά που θα μιλήσω και  εγώ σε μία εκπομπή ενός τεράστιου ανθρώπου και εφευρέτη. Έχω βαρεθεί να  μιλάω για την πατέντα μου σε τοίχο αδιαπέραστο και κλειστά αυτιά. Αυτή  είναι η αλήθεια για την τύχη των εφευρέσεων στην Ελλάδα.
Αν δεν βρούμε την λύση μόνοι μας δεν θα έχουμε αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## leosedf

A o θείος με τα τσιμέντα και τα ντουβάρια που μας τα πρηζε και εδώ.
Θα βγάλουν ντουβάρια που παράγουν 0.00000000000002V τώρα. Μειονέκτημα οτι θα τα παράγει μόνο σε περίπτωση σεισμού.

----------

picdev (18-03-18)

----------


## nestoras

> Οσοι Ελληνες το Γενος Καινοτομοι , Εφευρετες προσελθετε.
> 
> Ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός BERADIO καλεί όλους τους εφευρέτες - Έλληνες  πολίτες, να παρουσιάσουν στο ευρύ κοινό τα επιτεύγματα και τις  ανακαλύψεις τους ή ακόμα και τις έρευνες που διεξάγουν στην ζωντανή  ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή «Είμαι Έλληνας, εύρηκα !» με τον Παντελή Κοτσιάνη.



Αν ειναι ευκολο να βαλεις και καμια πηγη της ανακοινωσης σου...

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Οσοι εχετε μια καλή ιδεα,
μην περιμενετε απο ραδιοσταθμούς και δημοσιογράφους να σας προωθήσουν,
το πιθανότερο ειναι να κλέψουν την ιδέα σας και μετά να σας λοιδωρήσουν ως γραφικούς.
Αυτή ειναι η δουλειά των δημοσιογράφων που γλύφουν πολιτικαντηδες και πνιγουν οποια φωνή ακουγεται.
Δουλέψτε μόνοι σας ή με λιγους καλούς φίλους και εφρμοστετ την καινοτομια για δικό σας όφελος, στο σπίτι στη βιοτεχνία στο χωράφι σας.
Μην περιμενετε αναγνώρηση και αποδοχή στη χώρα του,
 χαβαλέ και της καζούρας.

----------


## kioan

> Quest Star :ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΛΥΜΠΕΡΗΣ (Αντισεισμικαι κατασκευαι) σε πρωτη δημοσια παρουσια με τον κ.Πετρο.



Ήταν μέλος και εδώ στο hlektronika.gr και είχε παρουσιάσει την ιδέα του στο θέμα "Εργοδηγός επινόησε ελπιδοφόρα αντισεισμική ευρεσιτεχνία!"
Προσωπικά είχα αφιερώσει κάποιο χρόνο εκφράζοντας κάποιες παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με τα όσα μας είχε παρουσιάσει, αλλά δε δεχόταν καμιά κριτική.

Την ιδέα του την είχε δημοσιεύσει και σε ένα αμφιβόλου εγκυρότητας περιοδικό (που δεχόταν όλα τα άρθρα, χωρίς κανενός είδους peer review). Την οποιαδήποτε επιστημονική κριτική επάνω στην δημοσίευσή του την απέρριπτε μετρώντας την σπουδαιότητα του άρθρου του με τον αριθμό των ανώνυμων page views που συγκέντρωνε.

Για να στηρίξει τη θεωρία του έκανε κάποιες δοκιμές σε μια "σεισμική τράπεζα" δικής του κατασκευής, η οποία όμως λειτουργούσε κάτω από εντελώς μη μετρήσιμες συνθήκες. Του το απέδειξα μάλιστα κάνοντας μια ανάλυση της κίνησης στα δύο video που ο ίδιος είχε δημοσιεύσει, όπου ήταν ξεκάθαρο πως η κατασκευή του καταπονούσε υπέρμετρα τα δοκίμια που δεν ακολουθούσαν τη δικιά του μέθοδο αγκύρωσης.


Η συνολική του παρουσία στο forum, όπως είχα γράψει και τότε, συνοψίζεται στα εξής:




> Εργοδηγός, που μετά από δική του έρευνα *κατέρριψε τον 1ο Θερμοδυναμικό Νόμο* κατέχοντας μάλιστα και το σχετικό κοπιράιτ , επινόησε ελπιδοφόρα αντισεισμική ευρεσιτεχνία και τη δοκίμασε πειραματικά κάτω από *μη ελεγχόμενες και μη επαναλαμβανόμενες συνθήκες*.Κατά τις παραπάνω δοκιμές είδε πως η ευρεσιτεχνία του είναι ανθεκτικότερη από ένα *ήδη σπασμένο* μοντέλο που *δεν έχει σχέση με πραγματικό θεμελιωμένο κτίριο*.Έχοντας την *υποστήριξη* ενός Ομότιμου Καθηγητού του Εργαστήριο Αντισεισμικής Τεχνολογίας (ΕΜΠ), *έφαγε πόρτα* από το ίδιο το Εργαστήριο Αντισεισμικής Τεχνολογίας (ΕΜΠ).Με τη βοήθεια του Ομότιμου Καθηγητού συνέταξε ένα άρθρο το οποίο αναλώνεται σε μαθηματικούς τύπους Φυσικής Α' Λυκείου για να αναλύσει *λανθασμένες μετρήσεις* από τις μη ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες των δοκιμών.Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο δημοσιεύτηκε σε ένα περιοδικό το οποίο, λόγω των *υπερβολικά χαλαρών κριτηρίων αποδοχής*, δέχεται προς δημοσίευση ακόμα και άρθρα που *δεν θα τα δεχόταν κανένα άλλο επιστημονικό περιοδικό ή συνέδριο* του κλάδου.Για τη συγκεκριμένη ευρεσιτεχνία *κατέχει διεθνή πατέντα*, αλλά παράλληλα στην Αμερική (η οποία ανήκει στις 148 χώρες του Patent Cooperation Treaty) *δεν κατέχει πατέντα* γιατί τον μπλόκαρε ένας γλόμπος.Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, ύστερα από *ασταμάτητο spamming* σε ελληνικά forums, έχει καταφέρει να συγκεντρώσει μεγάλο αριθμό views και downloads, και αυτό κάνει τον συντάκτη του να θεωρεί πως έχει αυξημένη επιστημονική βαρύτητα.Όσοι διαφωνούν με την ιδέα του, εύχεται να σκοτωθούν σε κατάρρευση κτιρίου.

----------


## nepomuk

> Αν ειναι ευκολο να βαλεις και καμια πηγη της ανακοινωσης σου...



Δεν προκειται για  δικη μου ανακοινωση ,δεν ειμαι εκπροσωπος τυπου ουδενος,  αυτο ειναι σαφες.Αν εκανες κλικ στο γιαννης λυμπερης θα πηγαινες στη γνωστη εδω σελιδα του φ/β
free energy , οπου πρωταγωνιστει το πασιγνωστο διδυμο των Ελληνων το Γενος ,Καινοτομων - Ερευνητων , Εφευρετων , κατοχοι πατεντων αμφοτεροι και
αν δεν απατωμαι ,η αντισεισμικη εχει  ηδη και διεθνη διπλωματα ευρεσιτεχνιας στο παλμαρέ της.Απο εκει εγινα κοινωνος της ανακοινωσης και αναμετεδωσα εδω  , καθως οι 2 καινοτομοι 
ερευνητες εχουν απασχολησει κατα κορον το φορουμ.Εμ ... να  μη χασουμε  τη   συνεχεια  του  σηριαλ.

*Giwrgos Raptis*23 horas

Ο  ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός BERADIO καλεί όλους τους εφευρέτες - Έλληνες  πολίτες, να παρουσιάσουν στο ευρύ κοινό τα επιτεύγματα και τις  ανακαλύψεις τους ή ακόμα και τις έρευνες που διεξάγουν στην ζωντανή  ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή «Είμαι Έλληνας, εύρηκα !» με τον Παντελή Κοτσιάνη.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/free.energy.Hellas/

----------


## kioan

> αν δεν απατωμαι ,η αντισεισμικη εχει  ηδη και διεθνη διπλωματα ευρεσιτεχνιας στο παλμαρέ της.



Η αντισεισμική δεν έχει πατέντα στην Αμερική. Η ιδέα είναι ήδη πατενταρισμένη. Δίνω links στο quoted κείμενο μέσα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Πάλι τα ίδια.πφφ

----------


## nick1974

> Νίκο, όλοι όσοι έχουν εμπλακεί σε αυτήν την ιστορία-έχουν εκτεθεί. Κάποιοι λίγο, ενώ κάποιοι πολύ.



Ακριβως επειδη εχουν εκτεθει θεωρω πως αν τους ενδιαφερει να κρατησουν ενα δειγμα απ την επιστημονικη αξιοπιστια τους επιβαλεται να του βαλουν το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο να στρωσει τον κ0λο του να φτιαξει εστω μια κυψελη καυσιμου και μετα να το κουκουλωσουν μεχρι να (μισο)ξεχαστει.
ΑΝ ειχα την ατυχια να βρισκομαι στη θεση τους (χωρις να τα χω παρει) θα του δινα ο ιδιος μια κυψελη να κατσει να την παρουσιασει και να πουμε ενα "οκ, καναμε λαθος, αυτο υπαρχει αλλα δε το καταλαβαμε " και αλλες τετοιες μπ[ουρδες μπας και σωθει τιποτα...
...αν δε το κανουν σημαινει πως ΟΛΟΙ αυτοι ειναι στο κολπο, οποιο κι αν ειναι αυτο (εγω προσωπικα εχω αρχισει και σκεφτομαι με ποιο τροπο μια τετοια απατη θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιειται για θετικο σκοπο κι οχι απλως για αρπαχτη... ΛΕΩ ΤΩΡΑ, μηπως τελικα καλα κανουν ολοι αυτοι και εμεις δε το ποιανουμε που βλεπουμε μονο την καθαρα τεχνικη/επιστημονικη πλευρα του θεματος, γιατι κατι μου στραβωνει ολοι αυτοι να φαινονται πιο ασχετοι κι απο πρωτοετη Γαλλικης φιλολογιας)

----------


## VaselPi

_ Αρχικό μήνυμα από VaselPi 
Νίκο, όλοι όσοι έχουν εμπλακεί σε αυτήν την ιστορία-έχουν εκτεθεί. Κάποιοι λίγο, ενώ κάποιοι πολύ.
_
_Ακριβως επειδη εχουν εκτεθει θεωρω πως αν τους ενδιαφερει να κρατησουν ενα δειγμα απ την επιστημονικη αξιοπιστια τους επιβαλεται να του βαλουν το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο να στρωσει τον κ0λο του να φτιαξει εστω μια κυψελη καυσιμου και μετα να το κουκουλωσουν μεχρι να (μισο)ξεχαστει.
ΑΝ ειχα την ατυχια να βρισκομαι στη θεση τους (χωρις να τα χω παρει) θα του δινα ο ιδιος μια κυψελη να κατσει να την παρουσιασει και να πουμε ενα "οκ, καναμε λαθος, αυτο υπαρχει αλλα δε το καταλαβαμε " και αλλες τετοιες μπ[ουρδες μπας και σωθει τιποτα...
...αν δε το κανουν σημαινει πως ΟΛΟΙ αυτοι ειναι στο κολπο, οποιο κι αν ειναι αυτο (εγω προσωπικα εχω αρχισει και σκεφτομαι με ποιο τροπο μια τετοια απατη θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιειται για θετικο σκοπο κι οχι απλως για αρπαχτη... ΛΕΩ ΤΩΡΑ, μηπως τελικα καλα κανουν ολοι αυτοι και εμεις δε το ποιανουμε που βλεπουμε μονο την καθαρα τεχνικη/επιστημονικη πλευρα του θεματος, γιατι κατι μου στραβωνει ολοι αυτοι να φαινονται πιο ασχετοι κι απο πρωτοετη Γαλλικης φιλολογιας)

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nick1974.*

Νίκο, δυσκολεύομαι και εγώ να βγάλω άκρη σε αυτήν την ιστορία. Πως και γιατί έλαβε αυτές τις διαστάσεις; Καταρχάς, όπως τη βλέπω, ο Π.Ζ. βαθύτατα πιστεύει στη δυνατότητα διάσπασης του νερού με χρήση των ραδιοκυμάτων. Την ιδέα αυτή την πιστεύει τόσο πολύ, που καμία επιστημονική ανάλυση δεν τον μεταπείθει. Στο μυαλό του, μία συσκευή που τροφοδοτείται με νερό, το οποίο διασπάται με τα ραδιοκύματα, σε υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο, δύναται να λειτουργήσει ως κυψέλη καυσίμου, παράγοντας ρεύμα. Την ιδέα αυτή ίσως να προσπάθησε και να την πραγματοποιήσει, αλλά όπως είναι φυσικό, σκόνταψε αμέσως στην παραγωγή ισχυρής ροής ραδιοκυμάτων στην περιοχή των 10-100 THz. Πάρα ταύτα, δεν πτοήθηκε και προσπάθησε με κάθε τρόπο και μέσο _να κατοχυρώσει έστω την ιδέα_, καταφεύγοντας ακόμη και σε απάτες. Ηθελημένα ή άθελα, στην προσπάθεια αυτή συνέλαβε η ΕΕΦ και ο Δημοσιογράφος, τούς  οποίους, όπως νομίζω, αξιοποίησε. 
Με την έννοια αυτή, ακόμη και να του χάριζες την κυψέλη καυσίμου, καθώς γνωρίζει ότι είναι αδύνατο να λειτουργήσει πρακτικά με τον τρόπο που τη φαντάζεται, ή θα τη χάλαγε, επικαλούμενος κάποιο ατύχημα ή θα "τραβούσε το σχοινί", όπως το "τραβάει" σήμερα, ενωπίω των φανατικών του "οπαδών". 
Αυτός είναι ο πρώτος παράγων αυτής της ιστορίας, ενώ τον δεύτερο, τον βλέπω στα χάλια του Εξεταστικού και Εκπαιδευτικού μας Συστήματος, ιδίως της Δευτεροβάθμιας και Τριτοβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης, που παράγει πτυχιούχους "στενού προφίλ", με μεγάλα κενά και επιπέδου που είχαμε δει.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

pzkilovatikos.jpg



Και Εγενετο Φως !!!
Μετα απο μακρα κυοφορια ,ωδινεν Πετρος και ετεκεν Πολυκιλοβατικο σταθμο Ηλεκτροπαραγωγης.


*Tasos Petridis
Αντιδραστήρας ψυχρής καύσης για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (μεγάλης ισχύος).*

 Το ενεργειακό "παιδί" του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου και της επιστημονικής ομάδας του είναι εδώ...ισχυρό και ανατρεπτικό...

https://www.facebook.com/watertopower/


Giwrgos Raptis  Να  κάνω και μία σημαντική ανακοίνωση η φωτογραφία αναρτήθηκε απo τον  δημοσιογράφο Μάκη Τριανταφυλλόπουλο που μίλησε για φοβερές αποκαλύψεις  τις ερχόμενες ημέρες από την τηλεόραση της zouglas.gr.
Kuriakos Koukakis  Η συσκευή που περιμένουνε τόσο καιρό;
Ομάδα Διαδικτυακής Υποστήριξης Πέτρου Ζωγράφου  ναί

Giannis Papastergiou  Είναι η συσκευή που θα ηλεκτροδοτήσει δοκιμαστικά το κτίριο του Μάκη ?
Ομάδα Διαδικτυακής Υποστήριξης Πέτρου Ζωγράφου  Είναι η συσκευή πολλών kW


Stefan Hartmann  Very  nice, how much output power does that have ? Also again working via  High Frequency TerraHz RF pulsing via Gun Diodes and rectifying via  special Resonance and RF power to DC extraction ?

...................


Ilirian Merollari  Άνοιξη ήρθε επιτέλους. μοιάζει με ένα λουλούδι της άνοιξης..bravo Πέτρος

----------


## leosedf

Θα πέσει γέλιο.

----------


## nick1974

εβαλε και φωτιστικο ασφαλειας με 50 λεντακια τωρα?  :hahahha: 
τσουκαλι εχει?

----------


## nepomuk

> εβαλε και φωτιστικο ασφαλειας με 50 λεντακια τωρα? 
> τσουκαλι εχει?





Και Γαβρο εχει και μαριδακι Φαληρου με ουζακι κτλπ.

Ομάδα Διαδικτυακής Υποστήριξης Πέτρου Ζωγράφου  We will take a look of everything all and we will take measurements, on the official show !!!

Τουτεστιν: Στο Παρκο Νιαρχος (φαληρικο δελτα) το επισημο show παρουσιασης .Δηλωστε εγκαιρα συμμετοχη για να θεσετε ερωτησεις και προβληματισμους.

----------


## nick1974

> το επισημο show παρουσιασης



θα χει και κλοουν?


sirkus.jpg

----------


## lepouras

> θα χει και κλοουν?



το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα έχει δράκους

----------


## rama

Αρκετά καλοφτιαγμένο κουτί, με μουράτα βολτόμετρα και εφετζίδικη σειρά από διακόπτες. Αλλά ρε παιδί μου αυτή η καλωδίωση για το φωτιστικό, έπρεπε να είναι εξωτερική? Και μάλιστα με χρωματισμό γείωσης?
Επίσης διακρίνω βελτιωμένη σωλήνωση νερού. Τέρμα τα διαφανή, περάσαμε στα πράσινα κήπου.

----------


## nestoras

Το ταπερακι που εχει για καπακι δεν το προσεξε κανεις;  :Confused1: 

 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

mikemtb (18-03-18)

----------


## leosedf

Ελπίζω να έβαλε αλουμινοταινία για μπουριά γιατί που να αντέξει τόσες πιέσεις, εδώ η μικρή είχε 92469136392bar φανταστείτε αυτό πόσα θα έχει. Αν βάλει δυο στρώσεις πιστεύω να αντέξει.

----------


## leosedf

Τα σχόλια από κάτω στο FB πάντως με κάνουν να λέω, δεν πειράζει, ας καταστραφεί η χώρα πτάνα όλα.

----------


## nick1974

> Τα σχόλια από κάτω στο FB πάντως με κάνουν να λέω, δεν πειράζει, ας καταστραφεί η χώρα πτάνα όλα.



+10000000000
ποσες φορες βλεπω τετοιες μαλακιες και λεω μεσα μου ΚΙΜ ΠΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ?

----------


## VaselPi

Αν και πάλι δεν είναι απάτη, τότε μάλλον, η συσκευή αυτή είναι μία μεγάλη μπαταρία Μαγνησίου που ενεργοποιείται με το νερό, με χωρητικότητα περίπου 3 Ah ανά γραμμάριο της μεταλλικής ανόδου. Η μπαταρία αυτή είναι μίας χρήσης, δηλαδή η μεταλλική άνοδος πρέπει να ανανεώνεται τακτικά.  Μόνο έτσι τη βλέπω να είναι λειτουργική, αλλά και χρήσιμη σε κάποιες εφαρμογές. Ωστόσο, σε ατή τη φάση, στα μάτια των φανατικών του "οπαδών" η συσκευή αυτή προορίζεται να λειτουργήσει ως "μπιχλιμπίδια" και "καθρεφτάκια", με τα οποία παλαιά παγίδευαν και αιχμαλώτιζαν τους δύσμοιρους ανθρώπους της Αφρικής. Το θέμα του μεγάλου κόστος της παραγόμενης ενέργειας, ή θα το διαστρεβλώσει με τα πλασματικά 450 MJ/kg ή, που το βλέπω λίγο απίθανο, θα το αποσιωπήσει. 
Στην επόμενη φάση θα προσπαθήσει να τη πλασάρει στους Δήμους κάποιων νησιών. Αν οι Ηλεκτρολόγοι αυτών των Δήμων δεν "τσιμπήσουν", θα προσπαθήσει να τη πλασάρει στα νοσοκομεία, αλλά και αλλού, ως πηγή έκτακτης παροχής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε περίπτωση βλάβης του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ, κάτι σαν μεγάλο UPS που ενεργοποιείται με νερό. Δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ κάποια άλλη χρήση αυτής της συσκευής.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## leosedf

Βασίλη Μάλλον θα πρέπει να ξεκολλήσεις από τις μπαταρίες μαγνησίου.

----------


## VaselPi

Αν δεν είναι απάτη, τί άλλο μπορεί να είναι;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## leosedf

Μερικές κανονικές μολύβδου.

----------


## VaselPi

Κωνσταντίνε, τότε θα επρόκειτο για χονδροειδέστατη και καραμπινάτη απάτη απείρου κάλους! Βεβαίως, απάτη είναι και η  μπαταρία Μαγνησίου, αλλά είναι κάπως πιο "αθώα και  λεπτεπίλεπτη", καθώς αφορά  μόνο το σκέλος παραγωγής των ραδιοκυμάτων στην περιοχή των THz. Κανενός είδους ραδιοκύματα δεν παραγόταν στις επιδείξεις παραγωγής υδρογόνου. Αν το παρήγαγε, το παρήγαγε με κάποιον άλλον τρόπο. Η όποια αναφορά στα ραδιοκύματα είχε μόνο διακοσμητικό χαρακτήρα, προκειμένου να "στηρίξει" την ιδέα περί διάσπασης του μορίου με τα ραδιοκύματα. Ο Π.Ζ. ούτε ένα μόριο του νερού δεν είχε διασπάσει με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Επομένως, στην μπαταρία Μαγνησίου, την απάτη τη βλέπω μόνο στο σκέλος των ραδιοκυμάτων, δηλαδή πιο "αθώα", καθώς μπορεί να κρυφτεί πίσω από τον ισχυρισμό:  Η παραγωγή ραδιοκυμάτων στην περιοχή των THz σήμερα είναι αδύνατη, αλλά αύριο, όταν γίνει δυνατή... κ.λπ. κ.λπ! Και κάτι ακόμη, στη μπαταρία Μαγνησίου, μεταξύ άλλων, παράγεται και υδρογόνο! Λες να μην αξιοποιήσει  αυτό το γεγονός;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## rama

Το υδρογόνο (ή άλλο αέριο όπως έχουν παρατηρήσει κάποιοι γνώστες) που εμφάνιζε στις παρουσιάσεις του, δεν προερχόταν από έτοιμη φιάλη, καθώς δεν θυμάμαι πουθενά να χρησιμοποιούσε περιστροφική βαλβίδα. Αρα, με κάποιο τρόπο απελευθερωνόταν από κάποια χημική διαδικασία.

----------


## leosedf

Θα βάλει μεταλλικό τώρα, από αυτό που κάνει τινγκ τινγκ όταν το βαράς.

----------


## nick1974

> Το υδρογόνο (ή άλλο αέριο όπως έχουν παρατηρήσει κάποιοι γνώστες) που εμφάνιζε στις παρουσιάσεις του, δεν προερχόταν από έτοιμη φιάλη, καθώς δεν θυμάμαι πουθενά να χρησιμοποιούσε περιστροφική βαλβίδα. Αρα, με κάποιο τρόπο απελευθερωνόταν από κάποια χημική διαδικασία.



βασικα προπανιο ηταν.
δες και χρωμα φλογας





> Αν και πάλι δεν είναι απάτη, τότε μάλλον, η συσκευή αυτή είναι μία μεγάλη μπαταρία Μαγνησίου που ενεργοποιείται με το νερό,



την καλυτερη αναβαθμιση που μπορω να σκεφτω πως μπορει να εκανε ειναι να βαλει μερικες 18650 κρυμενες κατω απο random πλακετες, κυματοδηγους και τσακνοτσουκαλα.
Επιτυχια στην απατη -δεδομενης της απολυτης ασχετοσυνης που τον δερνει- θα θεωρουσα να βαλει supercapacitor με μπαταριες πλακετας (του δινω και ιδεεες τωρα) αλλα δεν τον εχω να μπορει να σκεφτει μονος του κατι τετοιο, εκτος κι αν κανενας καλοθελητης του το σφυριξει

----------


## VaselPi

_Το υδρογόνο (ή άλλο αέριο όπως έχουν παρατηρήσει κάποιοι γνώστες) που εμφάνιζε στις παρουσιάσεις του, δεν προερχόταν από έτοιμη φιάλη, καθώς δεν θυμάμαι πουθενά να χρησιμοποιούσε περιστροφική βαλβίδα. Αρα, με κάποιο τρόπο απελευθερωνόταν από κάποια χημική διαδικασία._ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *rama*.

Άγγελε, είχα δουλέψει με το υδρογόνο και γνωρίζω τη φλόγα αυτού του αερίου - είναι αόρατη στο φως της ημέρας, ενώ σε συνθήκες συσκότισης, βλέπεις να εκπέμπει ένα αμυδρό γαλάζιο φως. 
Στο στούντιο, Ο Π.Ζ. έκανε δύο επιδείξεις της φλόγας υδρογόνου. Η πρώτη, η πολύ μεγάλη, όταν προσπαθούσε ανεπιτυχώς να θέσει σε λειτουργία μία βενζινοκίνητη γεννήτρια, ενώ τη δεύτερη, σε ένα πείραμα με μία αμπούλα και μία ηλεκτρονική "μούμια", η οποία ήταν ένα απλό και κακά κομουφλαρισμένο  induction heatter . 
Στην πρώτη, τη μεγάλη φλόγα, το χρώμα της αλλά και ο καπνός του άνθρακα που εκπέμπει, παραπέμπουν σε  κάποιον αέριο υδρογονάνθρακα.  
Στη δεύτερη επίδειξη, με την αμπούλα και τη "μούμια", η φλόγα ήταν όντως του υδρογόνου. Που είναι η απάτη εδώ; Στον τρόπο παραγωγής του υδρογόνου. Ενώ ισχυριζόταν ότι το υδρογόνο ήταν προϊόν διάσπασης του νερού με τα ραδιοκύματα, στην πραγματικότητα το παρήγαγε μέσω χημικής αντίδρασης ενός κράματος μετάλλου με το νερό. 
Η όλη πονηριά εντοπίζεται στις ιδιότητες αυτού του κράματος, το οποίο με το νερό αντιδρά σε θερμοκρασίες 80-90 C, ενώ στο ψυχρό νερό ο ρυθμός της αντίδρασης είναι πολύ μικρός. Ισχυριζόταν, ότι καθώς το φις έμπαινε στη πρίζα, έθετε σε λειτουργία τη γεννήτρια των THz, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα έθετε σε λειτουργία τον induction heatter, ο οποίος θέρμαινε, μέσα στο νερό, τη λεπτή λαμαρίνα του κράματος, στην επιφάνεια του οποίου άρχιζε η έκκληση του υδρογόνου, υπό μορφή φυσαλίδων. Καθώς θερμαινόταν αργά και το νερό, το μόνο που έπρεπε να προσέξει ήταν να μη  θερμανθεί το νερό πολύ και αποκαλυφθεί η απάτη. Στο θερμό νερό η αντίδραση δε θα τερματιζόταν, ακόμη και όταν επιδεικτικά έβγαζε το φις από τη πρίζα.  Το αμυδρό κοκκινωπό χρώμα της φλόγας οφειλόταν στα λιγοστά άλατα που περιείχε το νερό. 
Και αυτή η επίδειξη ήταν απάτη, αλλά θα έλεγα ότι ήταν πιο "φινετσάτη". 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## vasilllis

Όσο ασχολείστε με βλακείες η ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΦΘΗΚΕ

----------


## nestoras

> Κωνσταντίνε, τότε θα επρόκειτο για χονδροειδέστατη και καραμπινάτη απάτη απείρου κάλους! Βεβαίως, απάτη είναι και η  μπαταρία Μαγνησίου, αλλά είναι κάπως πιο "αθώα και  λεπτεπίλεπτη", καθώς αφορά  μόνο το σκέλος παραγωγής των ραδιοκυμάτων στην περιοχή των THz. Κανενός είδους ραδιοκύματα δεν παραγόταν στις επιδείξεις παραγωγής υδρογόνου. Αν το παρήγαγε, το παρήγαγε με κάποιον άλλον τρόπο. Η όποια αναφορά στα ραδιοκύματα είχε μόνο διακοσμητικό χαρακτήρα, προκειμένου να "στηρίξει" την ιδέα περί διάσπασης του μορίου με τα ραδιοκύματα. Ο Π.Ζ. ούτε ένα μόριο του νερού δεν είχε διασπάσει με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Επομένως, στην μπαταρία Μαγνησίου, την απάτη τη βλέπω μόνο στο σκέλος των ραδιοκυμάτων, δηλαδή πιο "αθώα", καθώς μπορεί να κρυφτεί πίσω από τον ισχυρισμό:  Η παραγωγή ραδιοκυμάτων στην περιοχή των THz σήμερα είναι αδύνατη, αλλά αύριο, όταν γίνει δυνατή... κ.λπ. κ.λπ! Και κάτι ακόμη, στη μπαταρία Μαγνησίου, μεταξύ άλλων, παράγεται και υδρογόνο! Λες να μην αξιοποιήσει  αυτό το γεγονός;
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλειε, έχω την αίσθηση ότι η απάτη είναι τεράστιου βεληνεκούς. Δε νομίζω να έχει τις γνώσεις ούτε για μπαταρίες μαγνησίου ούτε για κάτι παραπλήσιο με αυτές.
Όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω, το να κρύψει μία ή περισσότερες κλασσικές μπαταρίες (είτε μολύβδου είτε λιθίου) είναι το πιο απλό σενάριο της υπόθεσης.

Θυμάμαι όταν είχε προτοβγάλει την πατέντα στον Τριανταφυλλόπουλο που η κατασκευή του ήταν άθλια όπως επίσης και η παρουσίαση των οργάνων που έκανε (που φαινόταν ότι τα είχε δανειστεί από αποθήκη Πανεπιστημίου μόνο και μόνο για να δείξει ότι κάτι έχει).

Η τελευταία αυτή κατασκευή τι είναι πάλι; Μου μοιάζει για παλιό λέβητα, μέσα στα μονωμένα τοιχώματά του νομίζω ότι άνετα μπορεί να πετάξει μπαταρίες 18650 όπως ανέφερε κι ο nick1974.

Όλο το εγχείρημα είναι μια "καλοστημένη" (κακοστημένη θα έλεγα) απάτη μπας και πάρει καμιά χρηματοδότηση για "έρευνα" από κάποιον βλάκα που θα του την εγκρίνει.

Όπως έλεγε κι ένας καθηγητής μου στο Πολυτεχνείο, οι συχνότητες άνω των 10GHz θέλουν @@ και είναι μετρημένα τα άτομα που μπορουν σχεδιάσουν και ακόμη περισσότερο να υλοποιήσουν τέτοιου είδους κυκλωμάτα, δεν το συζητάμε για τα μερικά THz που έλεγε ο Π.Ζ. ότι λειτουργούν οι συσκευές του...

Ίσως να έμεινα λίγο εκτός εξελίξεων για το θέμα αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι όλο αυτό τον καιρό απλά προετοιμάζει με πιο τρόπο θα καλύψει την απάτη (όχι, δεν είπα αυτό τότε, εντάξει δεν είπαμε ότι θα παράγουμε φθηνή ενέργεια, δεν εννοούσα ότι κατέρριψα τον 2ο θερμοδυναμικο όπως δεν ντράπηκα να αναφέρω μπροστά σε όλους σας).

----------


## nepomuk

> Το ταπερακι που εχει για καπακι δεν το προσεξε κανεις;





Αντιγραφω  απο Φ/Β  waterpower,αφου υπενθυμισω οτι η φωτο του κ Μακη απεικονιζει ενα "παλαιο" μοντελο , εργαστηριακο -πειραματικο ,ισχυος 50 κιλοβατ
που κατ εκτιμηση ειναι αυτο που ειχε δει προ πολλου ο κ Φιλντισης  και εκτοτε  εξαφανισθη.
Συμφωνα με πρωταγωνιστη των ομαδων επικοινωνιακης υπποστηριξης(πζ) , ο Σταθμος Ηλεκτροπαραγωγης που θα παρουσιασει Urbi Et Orbi η ομαδα ,
θα ειναι ενα κομψοτεχνημα ,ενα αριστουργημα απο λειτουργικης και αισθητικης αποψης.

George Pap  Το  τάπερ κρύβει από κάτω την σοφία, ταπεινοφροσύνη και ακεραιότητα του  Εφευρέτη που δεν έχει πάρει ούτε δραχμή από κανέναν και κατασκεύασε τα  πάντα εκ των ενόντων.
Stefanos Tsiamakis  Ετσι  !!, αθάνατη ελληνική πατέντα !! Ελπίζω όμως στην παρουσίαση να βάλουν  τουλαχιστον ένα plexiglass , έτσι για μοστρα ρε αδερφε!!

----------


## nestoras

> Αντιγραφω  απο Φ/Β  waterpower,αφου υπενθυμισω οτι η φωτο του κ Μακη απεικονιζει ενα "παλαιο" μοντελο , εργαστηριακο -πειραματικο ,ισχυος 50 κιλοβατ
> που κατ εκτιμηση ειναι αυτο που ειχε δει προ πολλου ο κ Φιλντισης  και εκτοτε  εξαφανισθη.
> Συμφωνα με πρωταγωνιστη των ομαδων επικοινωνιακης υπποστηριξης(πζ) , ο Σταθμος Ηλεκτροπαραγωγης που θα παρουσιασει Urbi Et Orbi η ομαδα ,
> θα ειναι ενα κομψοτεχνημα ,ενα αριστουργημα απο λειτουργικης και αισθητικης αποψης.
> 
> George Pap  Το  τάπερ κρύβει από κάτω την σοφία, ταπεινοφροσύνη και ακεραιότητα του  Εφευρέτη που δεν έχει πάρει ούτε δραχμή από κανέναν και κατασκεύασε τα  πάντα εκ των ενόντων.
> Stefanos Tsiamakis  Ετσι  !!, αθάνατη ελληνική πατέντα !! Ελπίζω όμως στην παρουσίαση να βάλουν  τουλαχιστον ένα plexiglass , έτσι για μοστρα ρε αδερφε!!



Το να κατασκευάσει ένα όμορφο μεγάλο κουτί για μπαταρίες ξέρεις ότι δε σημαίνει και πολλά πράγματα.
 :Smile: 

Θα προτιμούσα να γίνει μια σοβαρή παρουσίαση της "καρδιάς" του συστήματος και να αφήσει τα υπόλοιπα κατασκευαστικά/μηχανολογικα κομμάτια σε ανθρώπους με ανάλογη εμπειρία.

----------


## leosedf

Και αφού υποτίθεται νοιάζεται για τους Έλληνες κλπ κλπ ας δώσει τα σχέδια ελεύθερα να το κατασκευάσει όποιος θέλει, χεσμένες οι πατέντες. Λες και αν είχε πατέντες θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι.
Και μην ακούσω δικαιολογία για εταιρίες και συμφέροντα, αν έπαιζε τέτοιο πράγμα και τα έδινε δωρεάν θα το κατασκεύαζαν όλοι και ΑΝ λειτουργούσε δε θα μπορούσε να κάνει κανείς τίποτα.
Εκτός αν εννοεί οτι θα τον καθάριζαν για σπάσιμο μόνο αφού τα είχε ελεύθερα.
Κάτι μλκίες που ακούγονται από τους κεφτέδες τους ακόλουθους πάντως είναι απίστευτες.

----------


## nick1974

τα χει κανει αχταρμα, και απ τις βλακειες που φτιαχνει φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι οπως ειναι οι κατασκευες του ετσι ειναι και το μυαλο του.
Αυτη τη φορα εβαλε κι ενα φωτιστικο απο κινεζομαγαζο που του χει βγαλει την προσωψη και τα λεντακια για να δειχνει πιο μυστηριο και ιντελεκτουελ και ποιος ξερει τι μαλακια θα πει οτι ειναι αυτο (κβαντικο γαλακτομπουρεκο? πυρηνικο αυγολεμονο? υψισυχνο παστιτσιο?)
Δηλαδη ακομα κι απ αυτο δειχνει πως δε παει το μυαλο του (η οτι εχει τεσπα μεσα στο κεφαλι του) οτι το συγκεκριμενο φωτιστικο υπαρχει σε ολα σχεδον τα σπιτια και τα εργαστηρια (αφου εχει 5-6 ευρω) και ειναι 1000% αναγνωρισιμο...
Κι ο Βασιλης καθεται και ονειρευεται οτι αυτος ο απιστευτος τυπος ειναι σε θεση εστω να φτιαξει μπαταρια μαγνησιου...
Μακαρι να το προσπαθησει, να μπει σε τροχια στη στρατοσφαιρα και να ησυχασουμε απο την παρτι του  :Lol:  (γιατι το να φτιαξει μπαταρια ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι πιο επικινδυνο απ το να δωσεις να διαχειριστει πυρηνικο αντιδραστηρα ενας Νεατερνταλ)...
Τεσπα, οτι κι αν εχει "φτιαξει" θα γελασουμε παλι

----------


## kioan

Τρομερές εξελίξεις! Έλειψα μόλις 5 μέρες και παραλίγο να γύριζα και η χώρα να ήταν μια αγνώριστη ενεργειακή υπερδύναμη  :Lol: 


...και χωρίς πετρέλαια και φυσικό αέριο  :W00t:

----------


## leosedf

Θα πάρει και αυτός όπως και ο George pap τα ζαρωμένα κάκαλα του Ζωγράφου.

----------


## nick1974

> Τρομερές εξελίξεις! Έλειψα μόλις 5 μέρες και παραλίγο να γύριζα και η χώρα να ήταν μια αγνώριστη ενεργειακή υπερδύναμη 
> 
> 
> ...και χωρίς πετρέλαια και φυσικό αέριο




γιουπι για για γιουπι γιουπι γιαααα

και αυτος ο ανθρωπος εχει το θρασσος να ψηφιζει και να παιρνει αποφασεις για τους κανονικους ανθρωπους!

----------


## nepomuk

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *kioan* "Τρομερές εξελίξεις! Έλειψα μόλις 5 μέρες και παραλίγο να γύριζα και η χώρα να ήταν μια αγνώριστη ενεργειακή υπερδύναμη"

Ακομα δεν ειδαμε τιποτα.Οπως εχει προαναγγελθει σε 2-3 ημερες ο κ Μακης θα προβει σε νεες συνταρακτικες αποκαλυψεις .
Κατ αρχην θα καταδειχθει η λυσσαλεα αντιδραση που αντιμετωπισε ο Ερευνητης απο Κυβερνητικους  αλλα και συντηρητικους ακαδημαικους κυκλους.
Το κλου ομως θα ειναι η πρωτη δημοσια επιδειξη και σε λειτουργια  του Σταθμου Ηλεκτροπαραγωγης ισχυος περι τα 200 κιλοβατ που εχει αποκληθει 
ως "αριστουργημα" και "κομψοτεχνημα". Προκειται για την Μοναδα που ειχε δει υπο αναπτυξη ο ευπατριδης Ελληνας εκ Νεας Υερσεης κ John Georgiou ,οπου 
γινονταν χρηση εξαρτηματων υπερυψηλης τεχνολογιας , καινοφανων που δεν κυκλοφορουν ακομα στο εμποριο, ενω γραφονταν νεα κεφαλαια στο βιβλιο της
Φυσικης .Η Συνεχεια επι της Οθονης.

----------


## VaselPi

_Ακομα δεν ειδαμε τιποτα.Οπως εχει προαναγγελθει σε 2-3 ημερες ο κ Μακης θα προβει σε νεες συνταρακτικες αποκαλυψεις .
Κατ αρχην θα καταδειχθει η λυσαλεα αντιδραση που αντιμετωπισε ο Ερευνητης απο Κυβερνητικους αλλα και συντηριτικους ακαδημαικους κυκλους.
Το κλου ομως θα ειναι η πρωτη δημοσια επιδειξη και σε λειτουργια του Σταθμου Ηλεκτροπαραγωγης ισχυος περι τα 200 κιλοβατ που εχει αποκληθει 
ως "αριστουργημα" και "κομψοτεχνημα". Προκειται για την Μοναδα που ειχε δει υπο αναπτυξη ο ευπατριδης Ελληνας εκ Νεας Υερσεης κ John Georgiou ,οπου 
γινονταν χρηση εξαρτηματων υπερυψηλης τεχνολογιας , καινοφανων που δεν κυκλοφορουν ακομα στο εμποριο, ενω γραφονταν νεα κεφαλαια στο βιβλιο της
Φυσικης .Η Συνεχεια επι της Οθονης._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*. 

Γιώργο, απ' ότι βλέπω, συνεχίζεις να εύχεσαι και να ελπίζεις, ότι με τον Π.Ζ, μία ημέρα η Ελλάδα να καταστεί "ενεργειακή υπερδύναμη". Και σε όλο αυτό θα συμβάλουν δύο άτομα, ο κ Μάκης με τον Π.Ζ!!! Ο πρώτος, με την αφέλειά του, ενώ ο δεύτερος, με τις ανοησίες που είχαμε ακούσει κατά καιρούς.
Σε αυτό εδώ το Φόρουμ, παρόμοια κατεβατά εμφανίζονται όταν ο κόσμος θέλει να γελάσει, καθότι διαθέτουν χιούμορ και είναι μορφωμένα τα μέλη του: Μορ-φω-μέ-να!!! Το γεγονός αυτό, γιατί δεν θέλεις να το αποδεχθείς;
1.Τι ερεύνησε ο Π. Ζ. και τον αποκαλείς "Ερευνητή";
2. Εξήγησε μας, γιατί αποκαλείς συντηρητικούς τους ακαδημαϊκούς, που βλέπουν τον ερασιτεχνικό και αντιεπιστημονικό χαρακτήρα των προτάσεών του; Κατά τη γνώμη σου,  όταν διαπιστώνεται η απάτη, ποίος άλλος  έχει την ηθική υποχρέωση να κάνει την επισήμανση;  
3. Επίσης, γιατί είναι μεμπτό, οι Κυβερνητικοί, όπως τους αποκαλείς, να συμβουλεύονται τους επιστήμονες, προκειμένου να μη σπαταλάται το Δημόσιο χρήμα σε ύποπτου χαρακτήρα πρότζεκτ; Σήμερα, σε συνθήκες που ζούμε, είναι εξαιρετικά ανήθικο να εποφθαλμιά κανείς το Δημόσιο χρήμα με κουτοπονηριές. 
4. Ακόμη, πως δέχεσαι και αναμένεις να γραφτούν "νέα κεφάλαια στα βιβλία της Φυσικής", από ένα άτομο, που το επίπεδο Φυσικής που εκπέμπει είναι της Δευτέρας Γυμνασίου; Για παρόμοιο επίπεδο θα σου μιλήσουν και οι Ηλεκτρονικοί, σε θέματα Ηλεκτρονικής.
5. Ακόμη μία φορά θα δεχτείς ως έγκυρες κρίσεις και γνώμες τα όσα θα πούνε οι διάφοροι καλεσμένοι του κ Μάκη; Γιατί δεν ακούς τα σχόλια που θα ακουστούν σε αυτό εδώ το Φόρου; Τι είναι αυτό που σε προδιαθέτει να αμφιβάλλεις για την επιστημονικότητα και εγκυρότητά των απόψεών τους; 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## rama

Βασίλη, έχω την εντύπωση οτι κάνει πλάκα (και) ο Γιώργος για την "μητέρα όλων των εφευρέσεων"...

----------


## nepomuk

> Βασίλη, έχω την εντύπωση οτι κάνει πλάκα (και) ο Γιώργος για την "μητέρα όλων των εφευρέσεων"...





Ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη.Ειχα παντοτε την εντυπωση οτι χαλαρα αντιμετωπιζουμε ολη αυτη την ιστορια , διοτι αλλοιως δεν βγαινει , οπως λεει και ο Νικος
ας παμε μοναχοι στο Αγιον ορος.

Ως ενα σχολιασμο στα παραπανω που ευλογα θετει ο Βασιλειος ,θα παραθεσω ενα μικρο μονο αποσπασμα απο τα χθεσινα "δρωμενα" στα μεσα κοινωνικης διαδικτυωσης.
Δυο υποσημειωσεις : α) Αποτελουν εικασιες μου και μονον (με βαση τα  μκδ) το τι θα παρουσιασει ο κ Μακης λιαν προσεχως , την 200αρα η μονο κουτσομπολιο ; 
πλησιαζει βεβαια και η επετειος της Εθνικης Παλιγεννεσιας ενω ο ερευνητης (αυτοπροσδιορισμος) σε καθε ευκαιρια εκπεμπει ενα Εθνοπατριωτικο μηνυμα.
β)Δεν ειχα την τιμη να μαθητευσω και να εχω μεντορες Νομπελιστες Καθηγητες ενω και το αι κιου μου ειναι μετριο , προιοντος δε του χρονου , οσο ναναι 
δεν θα χει πεσει ;

"George Pap
18 hours ago
+leosedf απόφοιτος Πολυτεχνείου Μονάχου, καθηγητής μου και μέντοράς μου ο νομπελίστας ERNST OTTO FISCHER. Για το IQ άστο καλλίτερα.ο»Ώ"


"George Pap
Ayer a las 9:20

ΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ
Παρακολουθώ από την πρώτη στιγμή το φαινόμενο βΠέτρο Ζωγράφοβ και ότι έχει σχέση μ’ αυτό. Δεν έχω κανένα συμφέρον, πέρα από το γενικότερο που ισχύει για όλους μας. 

Έτσι θεωρώ χρέος μου να αναλύω και να ξεσκεπάζω τους πολέμιους του εφευρέτη και τα κίνητρά τους, τα λεγόμενα συμφέροντα δηλαδή που δεν είναι αόριστα και γενικά 

αλλά έχουν ονοματεπώνυμο. Μια σύνοψη είναι η εξής:
1. Πετρελαϊκά που είναι παράλληλα και ναυτιλιακά
2. Δημοσιογράφοι και διάφοροι περίεργοι τύποι που παίρνουν χορηγίες από το Νο 1
3. Dealer φωτοβολταϊκών, ανεμογεννητριών και φυσικού αερίου.
4. Εργατοπατέρες λιγνιτάνθρωποι
5. Πανεπιστημιακό κατεστημένο
6. Σύμβουλοι και παρατρεχάμενοι του Νο 5 που τους στηρίζουν και συντρώγουν στα ευρωπαϊκά προγράμματα
7. Κομματόσκυλα που προσέγγισαν τον εφευρέτη για να προσεταιριστούν την εφεύρεση και φάγανε πόρτα.
8. Πολιτεία, εκκλησία και ψευτοοικολόγοι τύπου Greenpeace που φοβούνται μην ταράξουν τα νερά και χάσουν τα κεκτημένα
9. Χρήσιμοι ηλίθιοι, ζηλιάρηδες και αποτυχημένοι, τους οποίους εκμεταλλεύονται όλοι οι παραπάνω.

Εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις, οι οποίες εξαιρέσεις θα πρέπει να είναι σε εγρήγορση γιατί τα λεφτά είναι πολλά"

----------


## leosedf

Καλά αυτός ο George Pap πρέπει να είναι ο πιο χαζός άνθρωπος που έχω δει. Λες και είναι σκόπιμα ηλίθιος.

----------


## IRF

> βασικα προπανιο ηταν.
> δες και χρωμα φλογας



Ακριβώς έτσι. Το υδρογόνο δεν μπορεί να κάνει φλόγα φωτιστική  ( ατελής καύση)με μόνη εξαίρεση να έχει άλατα νατρίου μέσα στα υγρά ηλεκτρόλυσης που να κάνουν τη φλόγα ορατή

----------


## VaselPi

Θα το προσέξατε μάλλον και εσείς, ότι κάποια στιγμή η φλόγα αυτή εξέπεμπε όρατο καπνό, δηλαδή _κάπνιζε_!!!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nestoras

> Θα το προσέξατε μάλλον και εσείς, ότι κάποια στιγμή η φλόγα αυτή εξέπεμπε όρατο καπνό, δηλαδή _κάπνιζε_!!!
> Βασίλειος.



Μπορει "να τελειωνε το λαδι" που ελεγε η γιαγια μου, για το καντηλι οταν καπνιζε...  :Very Happy:

----------


## nick1974

> Καλά αυτός ο George Pap πρέπει να είναι ο πιο χαζός άνθρωπος που έχω δει. Λες και είναι σκόπιμα ηλίθιος.




απ αυτα που γραφει πρεπει μικρος να χε πεσει απο γαιδαρο και να μην ανοιξε το αλεξιπτωτο  :hahahha: 





> Θα το προσέξατε μάλλον και εσείς, ότι κάποια στιγμή η φλόγα αυτή εξέπεμπε όρατο καπνό, δηλαδή _κάπνιζε_!!!
> Βασίλειος.




ναι, τα υδρογονα του ζωγραφου εχουν την ιδιοτητα εκτος απο απεριοριστη ενεργεια να μας δινουν τη δυνατοτητα να φτιαξουμε και απεριοριστο μπεικον  :Tongue2: .
Η επομενη μεγαλη εφευρεση θα παραγει χοιρινο κρεας απο υψισυχνο νερο και κβαντικο υδρογονο χωρις να χρειαζομαστε γουρουνια :hahahha:  ...τωρα παει να παρει μερικες αλουμινοταινιες να τη φτιαξει, απ τις καλες ομως γιατι παιζουν πιεσεις κατηγοριας σουπερ νοβα  :Lol:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

Χαιρετώ την όμορφη κοινότητά σας,
ένοιωσα την υποχρέωση να  σας ευχαριστήσω γιατί το φόρουμ σας αποτέλεσε πολύ καλή πηγή για την έρευνα τόσο τη δικιά μου αλλά απ' ότι ξέρω και άλλων συναδέλφων που ασχολήθηκαν με την απατ... εεεε με την εφεύρεση!  :Rolleyes: 

Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω και τα μέλη της κοινότητάς σας που μπήκαν στον κόπο να παρακολουθήσουν και να σχολιάσουν κάτω από την εκπομπή μου στο YT. 

Όσον αφορά το νέο τερατούργη..... εεε το νέο δημιούργημα που θα εμφανιστεί σε λίγες ημέρες, με μία πρώτη μακροσκοπική ματιά φαίνεται ότι απλά προσπαθούν να το κάνουν να δείξει πιο σοβαρό(με τη δική τους τσαπατσούλικη λογική) δίχως να αποφύγουν πάλι τις χοντράδες όπως το ταπεράκι για κάλυμμα της γενικής ασφάλειας (μαλλον)  ενώ βλέπετε καθαρά ότι επιχειρείται και επίκληση στο πατριωτικό συναίσθημα μιας και το βάψανε γαλανόλευκο για να παραπέμπει στη σημαία.

Θα έχει πολύ μεγάλη πλάκα όταν με το καλό δείξει (αν τολμήσει) αναλυτικά και αυτή τη μαλακ....εεεεεεε πρωτοποριακή συσκευή.και εδώ θα είμαστε να τα ξαναπούμε. Πάντως η όλη ουσία που κρύβεται απο πίσω ΔΕΝ είναι η επιστημονική ούτε καν η οικονομική-εμπορική να έχετε υπ'οψιν σας. Η βασική επιδίωξη είναι πολιτική (υποθέτω με τα αντίστοιχα ασύλληπτα οικονομικά οφέλη που παρ'όλες τις επίσημες ερωτήσεις συνεδέλφων απο ότι έχω ακούσει, αρνούνται να δώσουν στοιχεία του κόστους "αιγίδας" και "φύλαξης" της "πατεντας" από το Υπουργείο με δικαιολογία την πολύ βολική "απόρρητη, πατριωτική εφεύρεση που μπλα μπλα μπλα") 
Δεν είναι τυχαίο πως γύρω από την παπαρ....εεεεεε εφεύρεση, έχει στηθεί και μια πολιτική οργάνωση με προσωπα που οποία χαίρουν μεγάλης προβολής από συγκεκριμένες μιντιακες οδους με αποκορυφωμα το συλλαλητηριο για το σκοπιανό που έγινε στη Θεσ/νικη. Το θέμα λοιπόν ειναι λιγο πιο συνθετο 'οπως καταλαβαίνετε και δεν θα τελειωσει τοσο ευκολα όπως άλλωστε έγινε και με τον προηγούμενο "σωτήρα της Ελλάδας" που "ανακάλυψε" και διαφήμισε ο ίδιος δημοσιογράφος , αυτόν με τα 600τρις  :Wink: 

Εξυπακούεται ότι αυτό δε μας πτοεί , αν μη τι άλλο η ενασχόληση με την αποκάλυψη του θέματος είναι και εξόχως διασκεδαστική γιατι ρίχνουμε πολύ γέλιο με τα τούβλα που πετιώνται στις παρουσιάσεις αλλά και με τις υπερβολικές κορώνες που χρησιμοποιούν τα μέλη της νεας τεχνολογικής "αίρεσης" για να δικαιολογήσουν τον καινούριο τους "θεο"

----------


## leosedf

Καλώς ήλθες, κάτσε και εσύ στην παρέα μόλις βγει στον αέρα θα έχουμε συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα.

Πάντως σε κάθε βίδεο που βλέπω όταν πετάνε χοντράδες είναι σαν να μου πετάνε πυρότουβλα στο κεφάλι.

Εμένα πάντως στο εσύσωλήνας σήμερα μου έλεγε ενας οτι θα παίρνω πίπες στα ζαρωμένα κάκαλα του Ζωγράφου μόλις βγει η συσκευή και δικαιωθεί (υποννοώντας μάλλον πως αυτός τις παίρνει ήδη εδώ και καιρό)

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Καλώς ήλθες, κάτσε και εσύ στην παρέα μόλις βγει στον αέρα θα έχουμε συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Πάντως σε κάθε βίδεο που βλέπω όταν πετάνε χοντράδες είναι σαν να μου πετάνε πυρότουβλα στο κεφάλι.
> 
> Εμένα πάντως στο εσύσωλήνας σήμερα μου έλεγε ενας οτι θα παίρνω πίπες στα ζαρωμένα κάκαλα του Ζωγράφου μόλις βγει η συσκευή και δικαιωθεί (υποννοώντας μάλλον πως αυτός τις παίρνει ήδη εδώ και καιρό)



σε καταλαβαίνω, εμείς να δείς που τολμήσαμε να βγούμε επωνυμως και να κρίνουμε την "εφευρεση" να δεις τι bullying , τι απειλές και τι βρισιές έχουμε δεχθεί ακόμη και στα δικά μας κανάλια που δεν έχουμε "στημένους"  κλώνους του ίδιου ατόμου (για να φαινεται μπούγιο) όπως στα κανάλια που διαχειρίζονται οι ίδιοι και στα οποία κάθε σοβαρά στοιχειοθετημένη αντίθετη άποψη απλά ...διαγράφεται.....

----------


## leosedf

ΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει έρθει να διατυπώσει τη γνώμη του (η τις σούπερ γνώσεις του) και σίγουρα δεν διαγράφεται, πιστεύουμε οτι οι μλκίες πρέπει να μένουν για να τις βλέπουν και οι νεότερες γενιές.
Τέτοιους οπαδούς μέχρι και ο Σώρρας τους ζηλεύει.

Πάντως περιμένω ακόμη τις υποσχέσεις τις αρχικές του Ζωγράφου, αυτά που θα μπορούσε να τα έχει ο καθένας στο σπίτι του, τις γεννήτριες από τις χέστρες, τις ζάντες ποδηλάτων, τα κεράκια ρεσώ, υδρογόνα και διάφορα άλλα. Ακόμη περιμένουμε εκείνα.... Εκτός αν τα ξέχασαν οι οπαδοί και τώρα περιμένουν την μεγάλη γεννήτρια.

Τι ζούμε ρε πστ μου. Ευτυχώς είναι γέρος και δε θα μας τα κάνει κουδούνια για πολλές δεκαετίες ακόμη.

----------


## nestoras

> Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω και τα μέλη της κοινότητάς σας που μπήκαν στον κόπο να παρακολουθήσουν και να σχολιάσουν κάτω από την εκπομπή μου στο YT.



Ποιο κανάλι; Ποιά εκπομπη;
Βάλε αν γίνεται κάποιο link επειδή χάσαμε επεισόδια...

----------


## kioan

> Ποιο κανάλι; Ποιά εκπομπη;



Υποθέτω πως αναφέρεται σε αυτό:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> ΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει έρθει να διατυπώσει τη γνώμη του (η τις σούπερ γνώσεις του) και σίγουρα δεν διαγράφεται, πιστεύουμε οτι οι μλκίες πρέπει να μένουν για να τις βλέπουν και οι νεότερες γενιές.
> Τέτοιους οπαδούς μέχρι και ο Σώρρας τους ζηλεύει.
> 
> Πάντως περιμένω ακόμη τις υποσχέσεις τις αρχικές του Ζωγράφου, αυτά που θα μπορούσε να τα έχει ο καθένας στο σπίτι του, τις γεννήτριες από τις χέστρες, τις ζάντες ποδηλάτων, τα κεράκια ρεσώ, υδρογόνα και διάφορα άλλα. Ακόμη περιμένουμε εκείνα.... Εκτός αν τα ξέχασαν οι οπαδοί και τώρα περιμένουν την μεγάλη γεννήτρια.
> 
> Τι ζούμε ρε πστ μου. Ευτυχώς είναι γέρος και δε θα μας τα κάνει κουδούνια για πολλές δεκαετίες ακόμη.



και να ξεφουσκώσει αυτός, ο "δημοσιογράφος" θα ανακαλύψει εναν καινούριο σωτήρα...

άλλωστε και ο ιδιος ο ΠΖ δεν είναι ο πρώτος που παρουσίασε και επιχείρησε να διαφημίσει

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Υποθέτω πως αναφέρεται σε αυτό:



  :Thumbup1:

----------

VaselPi (22-03-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Χαιρετώ την όμορφη κοινότητά σας,
> ένοιωσα την υποχρέωση να  σας ευχαριστήσω γιατί το φόρουμ σας αποτέλεσε πολύ καλή πηγή για την έρευνα τόσο τη δικιά μου αλλά απ' ότι ξέρω και άλλων συναδέλφων που ασχολήθηκαν με την απατ... εεεε με την εφεύρεση! 
> 
> Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω και τα μέλη της κοινότητάς σας που μπήκαν στον κόπο να παρακολουθήσουν και να σχολιάσουν κάτω από την εκπομπή μου στο YT. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά το νέο τερατούργη..... εεε το νέο δημιούργημα που θα εμφανιστεί σε λίγες ημέρες, με μία πρώτη μακροσκοπική ματιά φαίνεται ότι απλά προσπαθούν να το κάνουν να δείξει πιο σοβαρό(με τη δική τους τσαπατσούλικη λογική) δίχως να αποφύγουν πάλι τις χοντράδες όπως το ταπεράκι για κάλυμμα της γενικής ασφάλειας (μαλλον)  ενώ βλέπετε καθαρά ότι επιχειρείται και επίκληση στο πατριωτικό συναίσθημα μιας και το βάψανε γαλανόλευκο για να παραπέμπει στη σημαία.
> 
> Θα έχει πολύ μεγάλη πλάκα όταν με το καλό δείξει (αν τολμήσει) αναλυτικά και αυτή τη μαλακ....εεεεεεε πρωτοποριακή συσκευή.και εδώ θα είμαστε να τα ξαναπούμε. Πάντως η όλη ουσία που κρύβεται απο πίσω ΔΕΝ είναι η επιστημονική ούτε καν η οικονομική-εμπορική να έχετε υπ'οψιν σας. Η βασική επιδίωξη είναι πολιτική (υποθέτω με τα αντίστοιχα ασύλληπτα οικονομικά οφέλη που παρ'όλες τις επίσημες ερωτήσεις συνεδέλφων απο ότι έχω ακούσει, αρνούνται να δώσουν στοιχεία του κόστους "αιγίδας" και "φύλαξης" της "πατεντας" από το Υπουργείο με δικαιολογία την πολύ βολική "απόρρητη, πατριωτική εφεύρεση που μπλα μπλα μπλα") 
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο πως γύρω από την παπαρ....εεεεεε εφεύρεση, έχει στηθεί και μια πολιτική οργάνωση με προσωπα που οποία χαίρουν μεγάλης προβολής από συγκεκριμένες μιντιακες οδους με αποκορυφωμα το συλλαλητηριο για το σκοπιανό που έγινε στη Θεσ/νικη. Το θέμα λοιπόν ειναι λιγο πιο συνθετο 'οπως καταλαβαίνετε και δεν θα τελειωσει τοσο ευκολα όπως άλλωστε έγινε και με τον προηγούμενο "σωτήρα της Ελλάδας" που "ανακάλυψε" και διαφήμισε ο ίδιος δημοσιογράφος , αυτόν με τα 600τρις 
> ...




Βρε καλως τονα... 
Μενελαε καλως ηρθες,  Nick S εδω (που κοντεψα να κοψω φλεβες μ αυτα που ειδα με τον τρομπα  :Lol: )
Γιατι βρε σταματησες τις εκπομπες? Ξεμεινες απο στουντιο γιατι δεν ειχες να πληρωσεις τη ΔΕΗ?  τωρα ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΛΥΣΗ... 

...ΝΕΡΟ!

με ενα κιλο αλουμινοταινιες, 2 πιτογυρα, μαλια πεθαμενου, κοκαλο ασβου και μια σερβιετα της Μπουμπουλινας θα το διασπασουμε σε μεταλλικα υδρογονα -λιγο προσοχη μ αυτο μη πεσει και μας σπασει κανα ποδι- και αντιυλη και με την πυρηνικη εκρηξη που θα συμβει θα παραγουμε 100000 τεραβατ ισχυ  :hahahha:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Μενελαε καλως ηρθες,  NicS εδω (που κοντεψα να κοψω φλεβες μ αυτα που ειδα με τον τρομπα )
> Γιατι βρε σταματησες τις εκπομπες? Ξεμεινες απο στουντιο γιατι δεν ειχες να πληρωσεις τη ΔΕΗ?  τωρα ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΛΥΣΗ... 
> 
> ...ΝΕΡΟ!
> 
> με ενα κιλο αλουμινοταινιες, 2 πιτογυρα, μαλια πεθαμενου, κοκαλο ασβου και μια σερβιετα της Μπουμπουλινας θα το διασπασουμε σε μεταλλικα υδρογονα -λιγο προσοχη μ αυτο μη πεσει και μας σπασει κανα ποδι- και αντιυλη και με την πυρηνικη εκρηξη που θα συμβει θα παραγουμε 100000 τεραβατ ισχυ



Καλως σε βρήκα φίλε !

Η ανεξάρτητη δημοσιογραφία δεν είναι και ότι πιο επικερδές ,ιδίως όταν πρέπει να συντηρείς και ένα ολόκληρο σταθμό.... εαν με το καλόπαρουσιαστεί η νέα εφεύρεση σκέφτομαι να κάνω ειδική εκπομπή πάντως(μιας και με φιλοξενείτε κι όλας στο φόρουμ σας, μπορεί αν θέλει να βγεί και κάποιο μέλος σας να σχολιάσουμε μαζί).

----------


## leosedf

Θα ερχόμουν εγώ αλλά είμαι εξωτερικό..

Θα σου στείλω συσκευή εικονικής ύπαρξης (οθόνη και skype)  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  Νέα πατέντα μόλις την ανακάλυψα για το καλό της χώρας.

----------


## nick1974

> εαν με το καλόπαρουσιαστεί η νέα εφεύρεση σκέφτομαι να κάνω ειδική εκπομπή πάντως



 :Thumbup1: 

ε ναι, αυτο το γεγονος θελει σαμπανιες  :hahahha: 

αν μη τι αλλο ο τυπος εχει να προσφερει παλι τρελο γελιο και το γελιο κανει καλο
 ...η ρυτιδες.... 
...τεσπα κατι κανει, μη μπερδευομαστε τωρα με ασχετα γιατι πρεπει να βαλουμε αλουμινοταινιες να φτιαξουμε μεταλικα υδρογονα και να κατακτησουμε τον κοσμο  :hahahha:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Θα ερχόμουν εγώ αλλά είμαι εξωτερικό..
> 
> Θα σου στείλω συσκευή εικονικής ύπαρξης (οθόνη και skype)  Νέα πατέντα μόλις την ανακάλυψα για το καλό της χώρας.



μπορώ να βγάλω και skype στον αέρα  :Wink:  

μακαρι να προλάβουμε πάντως και την εποχή που θα εφέυρει ο ΠΖ και μια συσκευή που θα πατάς κάτι νούμερα και θα μιλάς με κόσμο, αυτή η πατέντα θα μας κάνει και επικοινωνιακά αυτάρκεις  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> Θα ερχόμουν εγώ αλλά είμαι εξωτερικό..
> 
> Θα σου στείλω συσκευή εικονικής ύπαρξης (οθόνη και skype)  Νέα πατέντα μόλις την ανακάλυψα για το καλό της χώρας.







> μπορώ να βγάλω και skype στον αέρα  
> 
> μακαρι να προλάβουμε πάντως και την εποχή που θα εφέυρει ο ΠΖ και μια συσκευή που θα πατάς κάτι νούμερα και θα μιλάς με κόσμο, αυτή η πατέντα θα μας κάνει και επικοινωνιακά αυτάρκεις



βρε είστε τρελοί? μην τα λέτε αυτά δημόσια πριν τα κατοχυρώσετε γιατί θα κλέψουν τις ιδέες σας τίποτε εβραιομασονικοσιωνιστικοσατανιστες. κατοχυρώστε πρώτα τις πατέντες. έστω βάλτε τες υπό την προστασία του υπουργείου αμύνης..... όλα εγώ θα τα σκέφτομαι?

----------


## manolena

> ...κατοχυρώστε πρώτα τις πατέντες. έστω βάλτε τες υπό την προστασία του υπουργείου αμύνης.....



Ναι, καλά. Τώρα, σώθηκες.

----------

SRF (23-03-18)

----------


## tsimpidas

Eγω έχω μια απορεια, που τώρα μαζί με τους ειδικούς έχουμε και ανεξάρτητους δημοσιογραφους στο θέμα,


Αν αυτο που παρουσίασε ο Π.Ζ. στην εκπομπή ζουγκλα ειναι μπαρούφα ή οχι, τι θα απεκόμισε ο Π.Ζ.? και τι ο Ζούγκλας ?

μοιράστηκαν τα έσοδα απο τις διαφημίσεις ?
Ο Π.Ζ. ηθελε τα 15 λεπτά δημοσιότητας και ο Ζουγκλας τα έσοδα από τις διαφημίσεις ??

Αν ο Π.Ζ. ήξερε ότι η συσκευή του είναι απάτη γιατί δεν φοβήθηκε να την παρουσιάσει ? 
πως θα πουλούσε την ''πατέντα'' του αν δεν δούλευε ?

Είναι ο Π.Ζ. ένας δεύτερος Αρτέμης Σωρας ? και αν είναι γιατί δεν επιχείρησε να φτιάξει κόμμα ?


Οι Ρωμαίοι έλεγαν = cui bono? 
δηλ, ποιος έχει όφελος ? οταν έψαχναν σε ένα έγκλημα ή μια άπατη να βρουν τον ένοχο. ετσι και στην περίπτωση 
μας 
αν μιλαμε για απάτη η ερώτηση μου είναι αυτή= cui bono .....

----------


## nestoras

> Οι Ρωμαίοι έλεγαν = cui bono? 
> δηλ, ποιος έχει όφελος ? οταν έψαχναν σε ένα έγκλημα ή μια άπατη να βρουν τον ένοχο. ετσι και στην περίπτωση 
> μας 
> αν μιλαμε για απάτη η ερώτηση μου είναι αυτή= cui bono .....



Η απάντηση νομιζω ειναι προφανης: μπας και καταφερει να πεισει καποιον ανιδεο "επιχειρηματια" ή το κρατος  το ιδιο και τσιμπησει καμια χοντρη επιδοτηση για ερευνα και αναπτυξη (+ τα 10 λεπτα δημοσιοτητας που ανεφερες).

----------


## nepomuk

> σε καταλαβαίνω, εμείς να δείς που τολμήσαμε να βγούμε επωνυμως και να κρίνουμε την "εφευρεση" να δεις τι bullying , τι απειλές και τι βρισιές έχουμε δεχθεί ακόμη και στα δικά μας κανάλια που δεν έχουμε "στημένους"  κλώνους του ίδιου ατόμου (για να φαινεται μπούγιο) όπως στα κανάλια που διαχειρίζονται οι ίδιοι και στα οποία κάθε σοβαρά στοιχειοθετημένη αντίθετη άποψη απλά ...διαγράφεται.....





                                George Pap                             39 minutes ago 
                                                    Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες οι εφιάλτες, όπως εύστοχα τους λέει ο κος Ουίλς, έχουν χεστεί απάνω τους. Τώρα καλέσανε ενισχύσεις και αποτυχημένους "χαφιέδες", οι οποίοι φτιάχνουν σενάρια με υπουργεία, συλλαλητήρια για την Μακεδονία, δράκους, έτσι για να έχει σασπένς. Ο ψυχάκιας κάνει κουβέντα με τον εαυτό του, ο ευγενικός με τον άγριο και ο κομάντο κυνηγάει κάκαλα στην Αγγλία, συνηθίζεται άλλωστε εκεί.Ά ρε Πέτρο τους έχεις κάνει και παραμιλάνε!﻿

----------


## leosedf

Ετσι ναι, δεν μπορούμε να κοιμηθούμε. Ας μας πει τότε αν πήρε τίποτα αυτός η αν θα πάρει τίποτα από όλα αυτά. (χλωμό αλλά τεσπα) Ο γιδοβοσκός επιστήμων της πτσας.

----------

nick1974 (22-03-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> ΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει έρθει να διατυπώσει τη γνώμη του (η τις σούπερ γνώσεις του) και σίγουρα δεν διαγράφεται, πιστεύουμε οτι οι μλκίες πρέπει να μένουν για να τις βλέπουν και οι νεότερες γενιές.
> Τέτοιους οπαδούς μέχρι και ο Σώρρας τους ζηλεύει.
> 
> Πάντως περιμένω ακόμη τις υποσχέσεις τις αρχικές του Ζωγράφου, αυτά που θα μπορούσε να τα έχει ο καθένας στο σπίτι του, τις γεννήτριες από τις χέστρες, τις ζάντες ποδηλάτων, τα κεράκια ρεσώ, υδρογόνα και διάφορα άλλα. Ακόμη περιμένουμε εκείνα.... Εκτός αν τα ξέχασαν οι οπαδοί και τώρα περιμένουν την μεγάλη γεννήτρια.
> 
> Τι ζούμε ρε πστ μου. Ευτυχώς είναι γέρος και δε θα μας τα κάνει κουδούνια για πολλές δεκαετίες ακόμη.





K. Συντονιστα ,δεχθηκα τα παραπονα του κ Ιωαννη Λυμπερη κατα κοσμον seismic ,οτι εχει διαγραφει διαπαντος απο hlektronika.gr.
Επειδη το φορουμ ειναι δημοκρατικο ,ανοικτο και δεν φοβαται την Βιρτζινια Γουλφ ,θα παρακαλουσα θερμα να αποκατασταθει η ελευθεροστομια.
Μου υπεσχεθη οτι δεν θα σπαμαρει ατελειωτα ,καποιες απαντησεις θα ηθελε να δωσει εδω στην ενεργεια , οπου προσφατα κι εγω ανεφερα το
ονομα του , λογω της επικειμενης παρουσιας του στο Beradio  με τον μουστακια.
Ας μην λησμονουμε οτι ομου με τον κ Πετρο συνιστουν ενα αχτυπητο ερευνητικο και στο μελλον ισως επιχειρηματικο διδυμο , ικανο να ξεκολλησει
το καρο της Ελληνικης Οικονομιας απο το τελμα.
Παρακαλω και παλι να του δοθει ο Λογος.

----------


## kioan

> Το ταπερακι που εχει για καπακι δεν το προσεξε κανεις;




Υπάρχει απάντηση και για το ταπεράκι, κρύβει τη σοφία του ΠΖ  :Lol: 





Σε ένα πράγμα μόνο θα συμφωνήσω: Ο ΠΖ προφανώς και δεν πήρε δραχμή από κανέναν!
Τα χρήματα που έριξε το Υπ.Εθ.Α. στην "εφεύρεση"  (σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του ίδιου του Υπουργού και τις οποίες δεν διέψευσε κανένας από τους εμπλεκόμενους) ήταν σίγουρα ευρώ.






Επίσης ερώτηση προς τους admins του hlektronika: Που είναι η κρυφή κατηγορία του forum με τις τσόντες; Εγώ γιατί δεν έχω πρόσβαση ενώ αφήνετε τον κάθε papάρα να μπαίνει ελεύθερα;  :Huh:

----------


## leosedf

Στον συγκεκριμένο δεν υπήρχε το πρόβλημα έκφρασης, αλλά οτι εκφραζόταν συνεχώς με το ΙΔΙΟ πράγμα και μας τα κανε καρπούζια. Θα παραμείνει ως έχει.

----------


## leosedf

Ο τύπος προφανώς και μπαίνει σε τσόντες όλη μέρα, εφ' όσον τα banner είναι δυναμικά από google και έχει τα cookies στον υπολογιστή του του εμφανίζουν τσόντες (σχετικές με αυτά που κοιτούσε στο νετ) οπότε επειδή του εμφανίζονται τσόντες και εδώ στα banner (μιας και είναι η αγαπημένη του ενασχόληση) μας θεωρεί τσοντοφόρουμ.
Ο βλαχοεπιστήμων από τα νταμάρια δεν ξέρει να χρησιμοποιεί υπολογιστή το παίζει και έξυπνος.

----------

nick1974 (22-03-18)

----------


## kioan

> K. Συντονιστα ,δεχθηκα τα παραπονα του κ Ιωαννη Λυμπερη κατα κοσμον seismic ,οτι εχει διαγραφει διαπαντος απο hlektronika.gr.
> Επειδη το φορουμ ειναι δημοκρατικο ,ανοικτο και δεν φοβαται την Βιρτζινια Γουλφ ,θα παρακαλουσα θερμα να αποκατασταθει η ελευθεροστομια.
> Μου υπεσχεθη οτι δεν θα σπαμαρει ατελειωτα ,καποιες απαντησεις θα ηθελε να δωσει εδω στην ενεργεια



Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί επιμένει να προσπαθεί να πείσει για την ιδέα του σε ένα forum που είναι εντελώς άσχετο με την επιστήμη την οποία αφορά αυτή η ιδέα του.
Είναι αντίστοιχο του να έρθει εδώ ένας γιατρός και να προσπαθεί να μας πείσει για την αποτελεσματικότητα ενός νέου φαρμάκου ή να πάω εγώ σε ένα forum αστροφυσικής και να προσπαθώ να τους πείσω για το αν θα πρέπει τα γεμιστά να είναι με κιμά ή χωρίς.

Ο συγκεκριμένος ήρθε στο forum, παρουσίασε την ιδέα του, του έγινε τεκμηριωμένη κριτική την οποία όμως δεν την αποδέχεται. Προφανώς θέλει να παρουσιάζει την ιδέα του μπροστά σε ένα κοινό το οποίο χωρίς καμία δυνατότητα κριτικής σκέψης να αποδέχεται αποχαυνωμένο ό,τι και αν του δείξουν. Χαίρομαι που δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο κοινό σε αυτό εδώ το forum. Μια σύνοψη της παρουσίας του στο forum υπάρχει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου.

Ο λόγος που έφαγε το ban είναι διότι επανειλημμένως προσέβαλε άλλα μέλη, ακύρωνε τα πτυχία και τις γνώσεις οποιουδήποτε δεν συμφωνούσε μαζί του, έφτασε μέχρι και στο σημείο να προσβάλει όλη την ελληνική επιστημονική κοινότητα καθηγητών αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας με βασικό επιχείρημα πως είναι Πόντιοι!

Πριν γραφτεί στο hlektronika, είχε περάσει και από το michanikos.gr οπού και υπήρχαν άτομα σχετικά με το αντικείμενο (πολιτικοί μηχανικοί κλπ) αλλά φυσικά δεν του άρεσε ο αντίλογος εκεί διότι ήταν αδύνατο να πείσει άτομα που έχουν λιώσει τα παντελόνια τους στα θρανία για να μάθουν να σχεδιάζουν, αναλύουν και προσομοιώνουν τέτοιες κατασκευές.

Τώρα θέλει να δώσει και απαντήσεις για την ενέργεια; Αυτό που δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει κανένας από αυτούς τους τύπους είναι πως κανένας δεν μπορεί να εμποδίσει τη μετάδοση της γνώσης. Ας γράψουν επιστημονικό paper, να το δημοσιεύσουν σε ένα έγκυρο peer reviewed επιστημονικό περιοδικό και η ανθρωπότητα θα υποκλιθεί στο μεγαλείο τους.

----------

mikemtb (22-03-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Εχω την εντυπωση πως ο seismic αδικειται ,αλλα ας ειναι δεν θα επιμεινω.
Μια πιθανη εξηγηση για το "τσοντοφορουμ " θα ηθελα να  δωσω .
Παει πολυς καιρος που ενα μελος "την ειπε" στον παπ  με τα συνθηματικα: 
GTPK .
Οπου Τ  αρθρο στην αιτιατικη   και Κ= πολη της ανατολικης Μακεδονιας.
Απ αυτο πιαστηκε , το εκανε σημαια και  νασου  το "Τσοντοφορουμ".
Τεσπα ο τυπος  ειναι ενα ατομο ιδιαιτερα οξυδερκες ,τον ειδαμε και στο γυαλι της Ζουγκλας , με υπερυψηλο αι κιου , απλως
καποιες φορες ειναι φτηνος στ αλευρι και ακριβος  στα πιττουρα.
Τωρα δε τελευταια προσπαθει να ενσπειρει ζιζανια στα μελη του ηλεκτρονικα μεσω 
της γνωστης πολιτικης του διαιρει και βασιλευε.Δεν του βγαινει και δυστυχως παραφερεται.

----------


## VaselPi

_George Pap 39 minutes ago
Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες οι εφιάλτες, όπως εύστοχα τους λέει ο κος Ουίλς, έχουν χεστεί απάνω τους. Τώρα καλέσανε ενισχύσεις και αποτυχημένους "χαφιέδες", οι οποίοι φτιάχνουν σενάρια με υπουργεία, συλλαλητήρια για την Μακεδονία, δράκους, έτσι για να έχει σασπένς. Ο ψυχάκιας κάνει κουβέντα με τον εαυτό του, ο ευγενικός με τον άγριο και ο κομάντο κυνηγάει κάκαλα στην Αγγλία, συνηθίζεται άλλωστε εκεί.Ά ρε Πέτρο τους έχεις κάνει και παραμιλάνε!ο»Ώ_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*

Στο Φόρουμ αυτό καμία διατυπωμένη άποψη δε διαγράφεται. Ορθόν και μπράβο τους. 
Ωστόσο, Γιώργο, θερμή παράκληση, να μη μεταφέρεις στις σελίδες του απόψεις άλλων, που προσβάλλουν την τιμή και την υπόληψη των μελών του. 
Εδώ διατυπώνουμε κυρίων τις  δικές μας απόψεις, όσο γίνεται πιο καλά τεκμηριωμένες. Ασφαλώς, μας ενδιαφέρουν και οι απόψεις των άλλων, αλλά όταν αυτές διατυπώνονται με ευγένεια και τακτ, με επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα. Πόση "επιστημοσύνη" εμπεριέχει το παραπάνω προσβλητικό και απαράδεκτο κατεβατό; 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nick1974 (22-03-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Στο Φόρουμ αυτό καμία διατυπωμένη άποψη δε διαγράφεται. Ορθόν και μπράβο του 
Ωστόσο, Γιώργο, θερμή παράκληση, να μη μεταφέρεις στις σελίδες του απόψεις άλλων, που προσβάλλουν την τιμή και την υπόληψη των μελών του. 
Εδώ διατυπώνουμε κυρίων τις  δικές μας απόψεις, όσο γίνεται πιο καλά τεκμηριωμένες. Ασφαλώς, μας ενδιαφέρουν και οι απόψεις των άλλων, αλλά όταν αυτές διατυπώνονται με ευγένεια και τακτ, με επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα. Πόση "επιστημοσύνη" εμπεριέχει το παραπάνω προσβλητικό και απαράδεκτο κατεβατό; 
Βασίλειος.[/QUOTE]

Καμμια επιστημοσυνη δεν περιεχει , ομως για να μη κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δακτυλο μας , στο YT ελαβαν χωρα στιχομυθιες αρκετων μελων του φορουμ  ηλεκτρονικα  με τον
λεγαμενο , η μπαλλα παιρνει και εμενα ,οποτε για ενημερωση των υπολοιπων παρεθεσα ενα ενδεικτικο μερος για να καταδειχθει το Ηθος του ανδρος που με τη σειρα του
ορκιζεται στο ηθος , την ακεραιοτητα , ταπεινοφροσυνη κτλπ του ΠΖ   και καταληξε να συζηταει για  "κακαλα".
Τελος παρεθεσα και το κειμενο "Ποιος φοβαται το υδρογονο "  για να γελασουμε η να κλαψουμε , να καταδειχθει το αναξιον του σχολιασμου .

----------


## nick1974

Ξέρει κανείς που μένει αυτός ο pap...paparas?
Αν ναι ας πάρει κάποιος ένα τηλ την πυροσβεστική γιατί κάτι scrap  εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα έχουν πάρει φωτιά κι έρχεται και καλοκαίρι και δε θέλει και πολυ... λιγο κάνα αεράκι να φυσηξει, λίγο η ζέστη  ετσι καίγονται τα δάση...


Αυτός πρέπει να φαγε κάνα βαρύ κομμάτι μεταλλικό υδρογόνο στο κεφάλι

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Πόση "επιστημοσύνη" εμπεριέχει το παραπάνω προσβλητικό και απαράδεκτο κατεβατό; 
> Βασίλειος.



Για μας καμία αλλά αν ρωτουσαμε και καποιο  ψυχίατρο μπορεί να το βρίσκε διαμάντι να γράψει ολόκληρα βιβλία πάνω σ' αυτο



Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Κλαίω όποτε το βλέπω  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

Όπως μας πληρωφορεί ο Γιώργος (*nepomuk*) σχεικώς (ποστ 1815), είναι και "Νομπελίστας".
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> Όπως μας πληρωφορεί ο Γιώργος (*nepomuk*) σχεικώς, είναι και "Νομπελίστας".
> Βασίλειος.



Χαχα έλεος... Τι άλλο πια θα δηλώσουν?  (Στα ζώα που απευθύνονται βέβαια δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα)
Άντε ο επόμενος ηλίθιος ηθοποιος-που-παριστανει-τον-"επιστήμονα" να δηλώσει ...εξωγήινος απ' το ωμέγα του Κενταύρου που ενδιαφέρεται για τη ζωγραφομηχανη

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> _George Pap 39 minutes ago
> Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες οι εφιάλτες, όπως εύστοχα τους λέει ο κος Ουίλς, έχουν χεστεί απάνω τους. Τώρα καλέσανε ενισχύσεις και αποτυχημένους "χαφιέδες", οι οποίοι φτιάχνουν σενάρια με υπουργεία, συλλαλητήρια για την Μακεδονία, δράκους, έτσι για να έχει σασπένς._ 
> 
> .



Καλησπέρα σας ξανα,
δεν εχω σκοπο να καταχραστω της φιλοξενιας σας, οφειλω ομως να μην αφησω ασχολιαστο αυτο το κομματακι, ο συγγραφεας του οποιου κρινει τους αποτυχημενους "χαφιεδες" μαλλον απο τη θεση του επιτυχημενου "ρουφιανου"  :Tongue: 

Προσεξτε τωρα πως ολοι αυτοι οι στημενοι ταχαμου "ασχετοι με το εγκλημα" τυποι εφαρμοζουν τις αρχες του γκαιμπελισμου προσπαθωντας να ριξουν τη μπαλα στην εξεδρα... η βασικη τεχνικη που ακολουθουν ειναι να μπλεξουν ενα σωστο με μια παραφιλολογια ωστε στην ιδια προταση να απομειωσουν την αξια του αληθινου. Αυτο προσπαθει να κανει και σε αυτη την προταση ο συγγραφεας, για να δουμε ομως εχουν σχεση οι δρακοι με τα υπουργεια και το μακεδονικο?

Για το θεμα του υπουργειου, το εχει παραδεχθει ο ιδιος ο Υπουργος οτι εχει θεσει υπο την προστασια του την ¨εφευρεση"
https://youtu.be/hRbiOLJUCi8
(λεει και ψευδως οτι εχει παρει και διεθνη πατεντα αλλα εχω ενημερωση απο τον διεθνη φορεα που πηγαν να την πιστοποιησουν οτι ο Ελληνας προϊσταμενος τους πηρε με τις λεμονοκουπες παρ'όλες τις πιεσεις που επιχειρησαν να του ασκησουν)

Ο κυριος ΠαΠ λοιπον, μιας και ειναι μεσα στα πραγματα ας μας πει
1. πως μεταφραζεται η προστασια του υπουργειου?
2. ποσα χρηματα εχει ξοδεψει το υπουργειο και σε ποιους κωδικους για να προστατευει αυτη τη μπουρδα
3. ποια επιστημονικη επιτροπη του στρατου και με ποια διαδικασια ενεκρινε και αποφασισε οτι συντρεχει λογος προστασιας του μεταλλικού σκουπιδοτενεκε?
4. αν το εκανε αυθαιρετα ο υπουργος, με ποια δημοσιευμενη αποφαση και σε τι κωδικους χρεωνονται τα κονδυλια

να λοιπον το πρωτο ΠΟΛΥ σοβαρο που πηγε να βαλει μαζι με τους δρακους.... και ειναι ΠΟΛΥ σοβαρο τοσο απο οικονομικη αλλα κυριως και απο  πολιτικη σκοπια! 

παμε στο δευτερο...

τι σχεση εχει η εφευρεση με το μακεδονικο?

μα φυσικα τον κ.Ιακωβιδη, εναν ανθρωπο που προσπαθει μανιωδως να χωθει στα μεγαλα σαλονια της πολιτικης εδω "πουλωντας" πατριωτισμο απο το 2013 με το κινημα Μαραθων 2013 μεσω του οποιου προτεινε την αποδοχη των "χρηματων" του Σωρρα (κατα συμπτωση του αλλου σωτηρα που ανακαλυψε ο ιδιος δημοσιογραφος)... https://youtu.be/FSXemIwcugk?t=1h15m30s

αφου λοιπον απετυχε παταγωδως αυτη η αποπειρα, ο ιδιος πρωτοστατησε στο νεο κινημα "Μεσογειος" που δημιουργηθηκε μονο και μονο για να υποστηριξει πολιτικα την εφευρεση του ΠΖ. Αμα διαβασει καποιος το καταστατικο του, θα φριξει απο την απολυτη εξουσια που καλουνται τα μελη να δωσουν στον ενα κα μονο τον "εφευρετη"...ακολουθει αποδειξη συμμετοχης του στο κινημα Μεσογειος
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8Z129aPv_w

Στο παρακατω βιντεο βλεπουμε τον ιδιο (μετα και τη δευτερη αποτυχια αναδειξης του στην κεντρικη πολιτικη σκηνη) να ερχεται απο το πουθενα και να παρουσιαζεται ως εκπροσωπος και τριτου κινηματος (θερμαϊκος ωρα μηδεν) και σαν διοργανωτης μιας τεραστιας κινητοποιησης η οποια κανεις δεν ξερει απο που στηριχθηκε , επικοινωνηθηκε και χρηματοδοτηθηκε. (οποιος νομιζει οτι με 2 μαιλ και τρεις ομαδες στο φβ μπορεις να μαζεψεις 500.000 κοσμο τον προκαλω να το κανει)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-iyxWhsnMw

αρα λοιπον, υπαρχει και παρα-υπαρχει σχεση και με τα υπουργεια αλλα και με τα συλλαλητηρια για τη Μακεδονια 


για τους δρακους δυστυχως δε μπορω να αποδειξω τιποτα, απλα εικαζω οτι προκειται για παρενεργειες εισπνοης των προϊοντων της καυσης των "ευγενων αεριων" με τα οποια παραγει ο ΠΖ υδρογονο απο αντιστασεις θερμοσιφωνα  :Laugh: 

ο εκθετος γκαιμπελισκος κυριος ΠαΠ λοιπον, μπορει τωρα να ρουφηξει το αυγουλακι του και να παιξει με τα αρκουδακια και τους δρακους του και καλο θα ηταν οι "ρουφιανοι" να προσεχουν πως απευθυνονται στους "χαφιεδες" γιατι οι τελευταιοι μπορει και να τους εκθεσουν  :Smile: 

ο καθενας ας βγαλει τα συμπερασματα του λοιπον για το τι προσπαθουν να κρυψουν οι διαφοοροι "ΠαΠ" του διαδικτυου...

ευχαριστω για την ανοχη σας

----------

kioan (23-03-18), 

manolena (23-03-18), 

nick1974 (23-03-18), 

VaselPi (23-03-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Κλαίω όποτε το βλέπω



Xαχαχαχα ναι, οταν με ποιανει ο ειρμος δεν κρατιεμαι  :Lol:  
...κι αυτοι οι τυποι με εμπνεουν  :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

Χαιρετιζω την παρουσια του Μενελαου στο φορουμ και στο θεμα μας .
Αφου μπηκαμε και σε κοινωνικο-πολιτικα χωραφια ,να καταθεσω μερικες σκεψεις.
Για τους πρωταγωνιστες Μακη και Παπ:Φερονται να εχουν κοινη καταγωγη το Αιγιο ,ο δευτερος πιθανον εφερε σε επαφη
τον μουστακια με τον δημοσιογραφο ,για τον οποιο διατηρουν επιφυλαξεις.Τα συμφεροντα τους προφανως δεν ταυτιζονται , απλως
συμμαχουν σε μια δεδομενη περιοδο.Σε μια αποφορα του λογου του ο Παπ φερεται ειπων: " Και που να πηγαιναν στη Νικολουλη ; χωρια που η ζουγκλα 
εσκιζε στο διαδικτυο " χιλιαδες κτυπηματα το δευτεροπλεπτο   κοκ.
Ο Ιακωβιδης εχει αποστασιοποιηθει εδω και πολυ καιρο απο τον ΠΖ ,σχεδον απεχει απο τα δρωμενα πιθανον λογω απογοητευσης .
Οταν ξεκινησε αυτη η ιστορια ειχε τοσο παθιαστει , ενθουσιαστει που καθε εβδομαδα πεταγε Θεσ/κη -Αθηνα για να ειναι κοντα στον πετρο.
Εκτιμαται οτι το χρηματικο οφελος ηταν το κυριωτερο κινητρο του , το χρημα καθυστερει και δυσπιστει πλεον ενω σαν κατι να καταλαβε οτι ειναι 
ενα απλο πιονι , ενας κομφερανσιε , μαιντανος στις παρουσιασεις στο κοινο.
Εδω μπαινει   και ο "χοντρος"  στο παιγνιδι , ο Ζουγκλας εκανε τις συστασεις .
Εχοντας στο καδρο ολα αυτα  τα προσωπα θα κανω μια εικασια :Υπαρχει καποια συγκολλητικη ουσια που να τους εφερε κοντα , περα απο το χρημα ;
Ενα ΦιλοΒασιλικο οραμα ενωνει ολους  αυτους .Πως μου μπηκε  αυτη η ιδεα δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω , απο διαισθηση ; καλιστα μπορει να κανω λαθος
και να  ειναι κατι αλλο.
Πισω απο τις πραξεις των ανθρωπων υπαρχουν βαθυτερα κινητρα και το τι κρυβεται  επιμελως πισω απο αυτη την ιστορια μας ειναι αγνωστο , εκανα μια προσπαθεια.

----------


## nick1974

> Εχοντας στο καδρο ολα αυτα τα προσωπα θα κανω μια εικασια :Υπαρχει καποια συγκολλητικη ουσια που να τους εφερε κοντα , περα απο το χρημα ;
> Ενα ΦιλοΒασιλικο οραμα ενωνει ολους αυτους .Πως μου μπηκε αυτη η ιδεα δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω , απο διαισθηση ; καλιστα μπορει να κανω λαθος
> και να ειναι κατι αλλο.
> Πισω απο τις πραξεις των ανθρωπων υπαρχουν βαθυτερα κινητρα και το τι κρυβεται επιμελως πισω απο αυτη την ιστορια μας ειναι αγνωστο , εκανα μια προσπαθεια.




ειναι ιδια ακριβως περιπτωση με το σωρρα, απλα τωρα αντι για τρισεκατομμυρια εχουμε εφευρεσεις...
Απευθυνονται ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στους ιδιους μπετοβλακες που απευθυνοταν ο σωρρας, οι οποιοι εχουν το κοινο προφιλ του ημιαμορφωτου, κουτοπονηρου, λουμπεν (με τη Μαρξιστικη εννοια) πασοκου που επειδη θεωρει τον εαυτο του ανωτερο ον που αξιζει κατι καλυτερο η κριση του και η αντιληψη του ειναι τοσο περιορισμενη που τη μια επειδη του το λεει ο σιμητης παιρνει δανεια για να παιξει χρηματιστηριο και παρουσιαζει τον εαυτο του ως επενδυτη, μετα ψαχνει στις τραπεζες πως γινεται να βοηθησει ενα φιλο του πριγγιπα απ τη Νιγηρια να μεταφερει τα λεφτα του στο λογαριασμο του, την αλλη στελνει εξωδικα στον Ομπαμα επειδη του το πε ο σωρρας, και τωρα ακολουθει το ζωγραφο στα αεικινητα του, με την ελπιδα οτι οντως υπαρχει κατι απο πισω ωστε να γλειψει κι αυτος κανενα κοκκαλακι.
Το εν λογο ον εχει τοσο μεγαλει ελειψη κριτικης σκεψης που δε του περναει καν απ το μυαλο πως αν οντως υπηρχε ο Νηγιριανος πριγκιπας και ηθελε να κανει μεταφορα χρηματων η εστω αν ηθελε να ξεπλυνει καποιο ποσο δε θα εστελνε spam email σε random ασχετους αλλα θα εκανε τη δουλεια του με τα καταλληλα ατομα (που ακομα κι αν δεν υπηρχε ουτε ενας ανθρωπος που να τον ξερει στη Γη, τουλαχιστο θα σπαμαριζε σε τραπεζιτες κι οχι στη κυρα κατινα της διπλανης πορτας). Αλλα οχι, η παραμικρη υποσχεση για μια καλυτερη ζωη θολωνει αυτοματως το μυαλο του και μετατρεπεται μαριονετα στα χερια οποιουδηποτε απατεωνα που ξερει να χειριστει τα κουμπια του. 
Ετσι τη μια παρακολουθει τα χρηματηστηρια και τα σπρεντς, την αλλη γινεται δικηγορος των μετοχων της τραπεζας της Ανατολης, τωρα γινεται ειδικος σε  ...ηλεκτροφασματικε θεωριες και σε μεταλλικα υδρογονα και το βαρελι δειχνει να μην εχει πατο.
Σιγουρα το να χεις ενα στρατο απο τετοιους ηλιθιους ειναι δυναμη, τωρα τι τους χρειαζεται ο ζουγκλας μονο εικασιες μπορω να κανω.

----------


## rama

Νίκο, επειδή είμαι πασόκος, με έχεις σιγουράκι για μπετόβλακα ημιαμόρφωτο, κουτοπόνηρο, λούμπεν που απαντά σε nigerian spam email και στέλνει εξώδικα στον Ομπάμα?
Μήπως να μαζέψεις λίγο τις γενικεύσεις σου?

----------


## kioan

Ας μην δώσουμε πολιτικές προεκτάσεις στο θέμα. 
Ας επικεντρωθούμε στον σχολιασμό επί των τεχνικών θεμάτων γύρω από την "εφεύρεση" αυτή που είναι και το ζητούμενό μας. Αυτό τους τσούζει περισσότερο  :Wink:

----------


## nepomuk

Ενημερωτικα και μετα συγχωρησεως για οσους τυχον δεν παρακολουθουν τα καναλια στο ΥΤ.

                                George Pap                             1 hour ago (edited) 
                                                    Το κάψανε τελείως οι Λεβεντομ@λ@κες. Τώρα βάζουν και ολίγη από Βασιλιά, ΠΑΣΟΚ, Σώρρα και Νιγηρία. Ο δε μποσελβίκος λέκτορας δεν βλέπει καλά και με γυαλιά πρεσβυωπίας, δίαβασε ή έτσι κατάλαβε ότι είπα ότι έχω πάρει Νόμπελ. Ήμαρτον.  ΔΩΣΕ ΠΟΝΟ ΠΕΤΡΟ!ο»Ώ

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

καλησπερα σας και παλι,
γινατε ολοι μαρτυρες του τροπου που συμπεριφερονται αυτοι οι "αυθορμητοι υποστηρρικτες" καθε νεας απατης τυπου παραθρησκευτικης οργανωσης, οι οποιοι εχουν επιφορτιστει (για την ψυχη της μανας τους αραγε?) με το εργο της σπορας φανατισμου στα υποψηφια θυματα και στο "σαλαγισμα" των πεπεισμενων "προβατων" μη τυχον και ξεπορτισει κανενα απο το μαντρι αμφισβητωντας το μυθο που με τοσο κοπο εχουν στησει.

Αναφερομαι βεβαια στον κυριο ΠαΠ ο οποιος οπως ειδατε δεν τολμησε καν να ξαναμιλησει για χαφιεδες και δρακους γιατι πολυ απλα ξερει οτι δεν τον παιρνει να αντιμετωπιζει την αληθεια με λεκτικους τραμπουκισμους και ψευτοπατριωτικες κορωνες.  

και για να τελειωνουμε και με τον δηθεν πατριωτικο μυθο, πατριωτης δεν ειναι αυτος που απομυζα εναν εξαθλιωμενο οικονομικα λαο για να το παιξει αυθεντια ιδιως για κατι το οποιο ισχυριζεται οτι εχει ηδη κατασκευασει! Επισης πατριωτης δεν ειναι αυτος που διακυρηττει πως το προίον της ερευνας του θα το δωσει δωρεαν μονο σε κατοικους αλλων χωρων (θα θυμαστε το γελοιο κατασκευασμα με τη ζαντα ποδηλατου και τους αλτηρες γυμναστηριου που θα εδινε στην "πρεσβεια της Αφρικης") οταν στην ιδια σου τη χωρα κοβεται το ρευμα σε εκατονταδες αναξιοπαθουντες καθημερινα!

@nepomukο κ.Ιακωβιδης δεν εχει απομακρυνθει καθολου απο το κινημα "Μεσογειος", ισα ισα στην σελιδα της ομαδας στο ΦΒ συνεχιζει να υποστηριζει δημοσια το "μεγαλειο" του ΠΖ και της "εφευρεσης" του
Φαντάζομαι οτι ασχολήθηκε προσωρινά με μεγαλύτερο ζήλο με τα συλλαλητήρια μιας και κει βρέθηκε πολύ πιο πρόσφορο έδαφος για άμεση εκμετάλλευση αλλα και γιατί προφανώς στο κίνημα της εφεύρεσης έπεσαν θύματα της ίδιας της ιδιοσυγκρασίας των υποστηρικτών που υπολογίζουν ότι τους οφείλονται δισεκατομμύρια χωρίς βέβαια εκείνοι να έχουν καμία υποχρέωση εγγραφής ή πληρωμής τακτικών συνδρομών και γιαυτό το συγκεκριμένο κίνημα δε μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί και ... επιτυχημένο  :Wink: 

Κρίνοντας πάντως από τον τρόπο που ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος επιχείρησε να μπλέξει τα δις του Σώρρα με το Μαραθων 2013, δεν αποκλείω να επιχειρήσει να μπλέξει την ψευτοπατριωτικη μπουρδα της "εφεύρεσης " με τα αιτήματα του συλλαλητηρίου της Θεσ/νίκης ώστε να επιχειρήσει να αλιεύσει περισσότερους "υποστηρικτες" . Ο χρόνος θα δείξει...

@nick1974Δυστυχώς βρισκόμαστε μπροστά στα αποτελέσματα της συστηματικής απαξίωσης της παιδείας, τα αποτελέσματα της οποίας είναι η μαζική δημιουργία αμόρφωτων, θρησκόληπτων εξυπνάκηδων που θεωρούν ότι μόνο δικαιούνται χωρίς να κοπιάζουν για το παραμικρό!  Είναι τραγικό να βλέπεις ανθρώπους να μη γνωρίζουν βασικές αρχές των μαθηματικων, της φυσικής, της χημειας ή ακόμη και των οικονομικών και να φανατίζονται με παραφιλολογίες, ψέμματα και υπερβολικές συνωμοσιολογίες. 

Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά στις αρχές της υπόθεσης Σώρρα, που ο Λαμπράκης εξηγούσε στο κοιμισμένο ακροατήριο πως ο Σώρρας τα λεφτά τα έβγαλε πουλώντας διαστημικα καυσιμα με τα οποια μπορουν τα διαστημοπολοια να ειναι σε τροχια για χρονια χωρις να χρειαζονται ανεφοδιασμό και κανεις απο κατω δεν είχε βασικές γνώσης φυσικής για να γνωρίζει πως κινείται ένας δορυφόρος σε τροχιά και να πετάξει μια ντομάτα στη μούρη του απατεώνα που τον κοροϊδευε μπροστά στα μούτρα του!

κάτι αντίστοιχο είχε συμβεί και στην περίπτωση ΠΖ, μάλιστα παρουσία και "ειδικών" ,κανείς εκ των οποίων δε μπορούσε να διανοηθεί ή δε γνώριζε βασικές ιδιότητες των αερίων για να πετάξει το τενεκέ στην κεφάλα του "εφευρέτη" ο οποίος υποστήριζε ότι φυλάκιζε αέρια σε υπερβολικά μεγάλες πιέσεις μέσα σε κυβικές , διάτρητες κατασκευές πιασμένες με αλουμινοταινίες...

----------


## nick1974

> Ενημερωτικα και μετα συγχωρησεως για οσους τυχον δεν παρακολουθουν τα καναλια στο ΥΤ.
> 
>                                 George Pap                             1 hour ago (edited) 
>                                                     Το κάψανε τελείως οι Λεβεντομ@λ@κες. Τώρα βάζουν και ολίγη από Βασιλιά, ΠΑΣΟΚ, Σώρρα και Νιγηρία. Ο δε μποσελβίκος λέκτορας δεν βλέπει καλά και με γυαλιά πρεσβυωπίας, δίαβασε ή έτσι κατάλαβε ότι είπα ότι έχω πάρει Νόμπελ. Ήμαρτον.  ΔΩΣΕ ΠΟΝΟ ΠΕΤΡΟ!ο»Ώ



και απαντηθηκε  :Tongue2: 




> nick simos1 second ago
> 
> μπα, νομπελ μαντροσκυλου ακομα δεν εχει βγειο»Ώ




κριμα ειναι αυτος ο george pap, τοσα και τοσα κανει και καμια αναγνωριση.
λετε να κανουμε κανα διαγωνισμο* "το γιουσουφακι της χρονιας"* και να του δωσουμε κανα τιτλο να χαρει λιγο κι αυτος?  :hahahha: 







> @nick1974Δυστυχώς βρισκόμαστε μπροστά στα αποτελέσματα της συστηματικής απαξίωσης της παιδείας, τα αποτελέσματα της οποίας είναι η μαζική δημιουργία αμόρφωτων, θρησκόληπτων εξυπνάκηδων που θεωρούν ότι μόνο δικαιούνται χωρίς να κοπιάζουν για το παραμικρό! Είναι τραγικό να βλέπεις ανθρώπους να μη γνωρίζουν βασικές αρχές των μαθηματικων, της φυσικής, της χημειας ή ακόμη και των οικονομικών και να φανατίζονται με παραφιλολογίες, ψέμματα και υπερβολικές συνωμοσιολογίες. 
> 
> Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά στις αρχές της υπόθεσης Σώρρα, που ο Λαμπράκης εξηγούσε στο κοιμισμένο ακροατήριο πως ο Σώρρας τα λεφτά τα έβγαλε πουλώντας διαστημικα καυσιμα με τα οποια μπορουν τα διαστημοπολοια να ειναι σε τροχια για χρονια χωρις να χρειαζονται ανεφοδιασμό και κανεις απο κατω δεν είχε βασικές γνώσης φυσικής για να γνωρίζει πως κινείται ένας δορυφόρος σε τροχιά και να πετάξει μια ντομάτα στη μούρη του απατεώνα που τον κοροϊδευε μπροστά στα μούτρα του!
> 
> κάτι αντίστοιχο είχε συμβεί και στην περίπτωση ΠΖ, μάλιστα παρουσία και "ειδικών" ,κανείς εκ των οποίων δε μπορούσε να διανοηθεί ή δε γνώριζε βασικές ιδιότητες των αερίων για να πετάξει το τενεκέ στην κεφάλα του "εφευρέτη" ο οποίος υποστήριζε ότι φυλάκιζε αέρια σε υπερβολικά μεγάλες πιέσεις μέσα σε κυβικές , διάτρητες κατασκευές πιασμένες με αλουμινοταινίες...




Νομιζω πως παντα ετσι λειτουργουσε η ανθρωποτητα, αλλα σημερα που ακομα κι ο πιο αμορφωτος εχει εστω ενα απολυτηριο γυμνασιου λογο υποχρεωτικης εκπαιδευσης δε πολυδικαιολογειται, αλλα και παλι, εστω οτι ο αλλος δε νοιαζεται για τις θετικες επιστημες, δικαιωμα του και κανενα προβλημα. Οταν βλεπει σχεδον ολους τους ειδικους να κραζουν αυτες τις μπαρουφες (προσεξε, να κραζουν, οχι να ερχονται σε καποια αντιπαραθεση) ποια η λογικη του να παρουν το μερος του απατεωνα, και μαλιστα με θρησκευτικο φανατισμο?
Και αντε να καταλαβω οτι καποιοι αρεσκονται στις εναλλακτικες/αιρετικες/ "μη συστιμικες" προσεγγισεις ενος θεματος,  εδω εχουμε να κανουμε με θετικες επιστημες οπου τα παντα αποδεικνυονται στο χαρτι και στον παγκο, και οπου οποιοδηποτε πειραμα δινει απτα πραγματικα συγκεκριμενα αποτελεσματα, και οπου ολα βασιζονται σε απτους αληθινους φυσικους νομους κι οχι με θεματα οπως της ιατρικης η των κοινωνικων επιστημων πχ οπου τα αποτελεσματα μπορει να ναι πιο θολα, και οι διαφορετικες προσεγγισεις μπορει να εχουν εξισου ενα ποσοστο θετικων και αρνητικων αποτελεσματων, και οποτε ΙΣΩΣ δικαιολογουν την υπαρξη υποστηρικτων σε πιο αιρετικες/εναλλακτικες προσεγγισεις. Εδω δεν υπαρχει τοση ελαστικοτητα ωστε να δικαιολογει την υπαρξη αμφιβολιων για κατι στην ιδια του τη βαση

----------


## nick1974

Αυτο το χει δει κανεις? :hahahha:  :hahahha: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow_InLrJ8xg
(δε ειδα ακομα το αρχικο βιντεακι αλλα κι αυτο μας κανει)
τελικα ειναι θεουλης ο τυπος. :Tongue2:  (ανοιξα νεο θεμα γιατι δεν εχει να κανει με τις ζωγραφομηχανες αλλα με τους ...χειροποιητους πυκνωτες απο παραδοσιακο γραφενιο απ το χωριο του  :Lol:  ...ναι, υποστηριζει πως ειναι χειροποιητοι!!!! )


btw, αυτος ο φιλντισης τελικα ειναι οντως φυσικος? σα να χει παρατεντωτωσει λιγακι

----------


## lepouras

τότε είναι σε λάθος κατηγορία. θα έπρεπε να πάει στα <<εξαρτήματα και data*shit*>>
αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να φτιάχνουμε και θέματα για την αφεντομουτσουνάρα του. άλλωστε δεν είναι και τίποτε διάνυες πόσο μάλλον και οι παρατρεχάμενοι τους ώστε να βρίσκουν που αλλού τους κραζεεεεεεε τους συζητάμε.
τόσο κόπο να μάθουν πως  να  αποθηκεύσουν το ένα λινκ που έχουμε ανοίξει και τους "μελετάμε μετα ψαλμών", κρίμα είναι τώρα.

άλλωστε έχει συζητηθεί στο ίδιο θέμα εκτενώς ακόμα και αυτό.

----------

tzitzikas (25-03-18)

----------


## picdev

Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτός ο πρόεδρος των φυσικών δεν έπρεπε να είχε κυρώσεις ? Μετά σας πείραξε ο απλός κόσμος 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## tzitzikas

έλιωσα...... :Lol:  :Brick wall: 
θα άναβε την τηλεόραση χαχχαχαχαχα :Biggrin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9wNWObc4ys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8B1TxnpzvI

----------


## nepomuk

Το κατα Παπ Eυαγγελιο  συνεχιζεται  .....

ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΕΤΡΟ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟ

Περσινα ξινα σταφυλια , ουδεν νεωτερον .Ισως προκειται για "ξενη " επι πληρωμη
καταχωρηση , αφου δεν υπαρχει κανενα σχολιο και απλως ειναι αντιγραφη απο hellagen.

https://electricalnews.gr/nea-epikai...ynamikoy-nomou

----------


## Fire Doger

Αυτήν την μαθηματική ανάλυση που θα έβγαινε σε λίγες μέρες (τον Σεπτέμβριο) την έβγαλαν?

----------


## Thansavv

> Αυτήν την μαθηματική ανάλυση που* θα έβγαινε σε λίγες μέρες* (τον Σεπτέμβριο) την έβγαλαν?



Πολλά *θα* έβγαιναν "τις επόμενες μέρες". Αποδείξεις, ατράνταχτα στοιχεία, που θα μας έκαναν να πέσουμε από τις καρέκλες μας. Ο Πέτρος και ο Αρτ/Μακης. 
 Σίγουρα θα βγει ανακοίνωση και ευχές για το Πάσχα. Επόμενη ανακόινωση & ευχές πάλι τα Χρτισούγεννα. *ΓΤΠ*

----------


## kioan

> Αυτήν την μαθηματική ανάλυση που θα έβγαινε σε λίγες μέρες (τον Σεπτέμβριο) την έβγαλαν?



Τους κάνουν πόλεμο οι πετρελαϊκές και δεν μπορεί να την δημοσιεύσει.  :Lol:  
Είναι να μην μπλέξεις με αυτούς τους αδίστακτους! Αφού να φανταστείς πάνω που ήταν έτοιμος να την καταγράψει, του κλέψανε όλα τα στυλό οι πετρελαιάδες, του σπάσανε τις μύτες από τα μολύβια ενώ προηγουμένως του είχαν κλέψει τις ξύστρες και τώρα δε του συγχρονίζει ούτε το router για να την ανεβάσει στο διαδίκτυο!!!!  :Scared:

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτήν την μαθηματική ανάλυση που θα έβγαινε σε λίγες μέρες (τον Σεπτέμβριο) την έβγαλαν?



οριστε
apaloifh-2ukl2uk9trkybz3k5iew3u.jpg

εδω φαινονται ξεκαθαρα και τα υδρογονα και τα μεταλλικα υδρογονα και οι χειροποιητοι υπερπυκνωτες απο αγνο παρθενο γραφενιο που χρησιμοποιουσε κι η γιαγια του στο χωριο, και τα πτυχια τους (μαζι και του φιλντιση ... βασικα ειδικα αυτουνου, χεστους τους υπολοιπους συνομωσιοτρομπες) και ολα

και θες να μαθεις και κατι αλλο που πλεον αποδυκνυει τα παντα? μαθε κι αυτο, το τετραγωνο της υποτεινουσας ενος τριγωνου ισουτε με το αθροισμα των τετραγωνων των δυο πλευρων του! Οριστε πως αποδειχτηκαν πληρως ολα με μαθηματικα υψηλης ποιοτητας. Πρακτορα που ζητας απορρητες π΄ληροφοριες για να τις δωσεις στα αφεντικα σου  :Lol: 
Και σε λιγες μερες θα μιλησουμε και για την υποτεινουσα του κυκλου με μαθηματικο τροπο  :Lol: 


btw πονηρος ο βλαχος (ο "αντιπροεδρος" ντε), στο βιντεακι δε λεει πουθενα πως τα υποστηριζει ολα αυτα, αλλα πως υποστηριζει το μουστακια οτι κανει εφαρμογες τη φυσικη, πραμα που αν κληθει σε απολογια θα το μετατρεψει στο οτι του αρεσουν ολα αυτα ως πειραματα για πρωτη επαφη με τη φυσικη σε παιδια του δημοτικου (οπου δεν τρεχει τιποτα να βαλουμε και ιστοριουλες με γραφενια και δρακους)... προσεχτε λιγο τα λογια του ποσο καλα τα επελεξε...

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριοι , μην βιαζεστε .ο κ Μακης ειχε προαναγγειλει αποκαλυψεις μαζι με τη δημοσιευση μιας παλιας φωτο με την 50αρα , ολοι "τσιμπησαμε",
φουσκωσαμε  το θεμα  κλτπ κτλπ.Επανερχεται σημερα με τιτιβισμα , το απογευμα 5 μμ θα προβει σε αποκλυψεις .
Ισως ειναι συμπτωση και δεν εχει να κανει με τον μουστακια  αλλα μονο με τον ετερο "Χοντρο " που διωκεται και χθες εσκασε το θεμα
,αλλα και παλι ...   ισως το  εφοπλιστικο κεφαλαιο φοβαται το Υδρογονο οπως ισχυριζεται ο παπ.

*Τι τρέχει; Το αινιγματικό tweet του Μάκη Τριανταφυλλόπουλου*


                      Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Κυριακή, 25 Μαρτίου 2018, 12:39                      



Ένα αινιγματικό tweet έκανε το πρωί της Κυριακής ο δημοσιογράφος Μάκης Τριανταφυλλόπουλος. 

Μέσω του εν λόγω «τιτιβίσματος», ο δημοσιογράφος αναφέρει ότι στις 17.00  το απόγευμα η Ζούγκλα θα αποκαλύψει μία μαφιόζικη ιστορία στην οποία  εμπλέκονται εκδότες, μπράβοι και δημοσιογράφοι, χωρίς όμως να δίνει  περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. 

Μείνετε συντονισμένοι...

http://www.zougla.gr/media/article/ti-trexi-to-enigmatiko-twet-tou-maki-triantafilopoulou

Και για οσους δεν ειδαν το τιτιβισμα για την 50αρα  ,ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερουν εχουν τα σχολια και του ιδιου του Μακη.
Το παιρνει ολο πανω  του , ποιος πετρος ; ποιος φιλντισης που δεν τους γνωριζε ουτε η μανα τους.
Αλλα και παλι ποιος θα μπορουσε να εγκαλεσει τον Μακη για διασπορα ψευδων ειδησεων οταν Συνεταιρος του μουστακια
ειναι Μεγαλοκαθηγητης μεγαλονομικος   , δικηγορος κοκ  ...  θεραπων του νομου και της  ταξης  μεταξυ αλλων.

https://mobile.twitter.com/Makis_Tr/...84659993448448

----------


## nick1974

> Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτός ο πρόεδρος των φυσικών δεν έπρεπε να είχε κυρώσεις ? Μετά σας πείραξε ο απλός κόσμος 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk




μωρε για κλωτσιες ειναι αλλα αν ξαναδεις το τι λεει στο βιντεο εχει διαλεξει τοσο βολικα τις λεξεις του οπου αν κληθει σε απολογια μπορει ανετα να υποστηριξει οτι δεν υποστηριξε τιποτα απ ολες αυτες τις μπουρδες αλλα πως του αρεσει το ολο στορι σαν μια παρουσιαση παιδικου πειραματος για παιδια του Δημοτικου! κι ετσι βγαζει αυτοματως τον κολο του απ εξω...

----------


## leosedf

Τι δεν είχαμε εξελίξεις σήμερα? Δεν ήταν έτοιμα τα τάπερ και φορτισμένες οι μπαταρίες της φριτέζας?

----------


## kioan

> ...αν κληθει σε απολογια μπορει ανετα να υποστηριξει...



Από ποιον να κληθεί σε απολογία;
Να κληθεί από την τυφλή δικαιοσύνη;Να κληθεί από κάποιον αρμόδιο επιστημονικό φορέα όπως για παράδειγμα θα ήταν μια ένωση Φυσικών;

Και σε ποιον να απολογηθεί;
Να απολογηθεί στα κοπάδια αγράμματων Νεάντερταλ οπαδών του;Να απολογηθεί στους Υπουργούς που τον αγκάλιασαν και τον χρηματοδότησαν;

----------


## nick1974

> Από ποιον να κληθεί σε απολογία



δε θα πω οτι ειναι εν γνωση του συνενοχος σε απατη, δε θα πω λαμογιο, ας κανουμε πως πιστευουμε οτι ειναι απλα εντελως ασχετος και εκει μεσα εχει το ρολο του χρησιμου ηλιθιου. Εξ αλλου σε ολα τα επαγγελματα υπαρχουν και οι σκιτζιδες, γιατι οχι και στους φυσικους?
ΑΛΛΑ -λεω τωρα- μηηηηηπως οι συναδελφοι του που τον ορισαν αντιπροεδρο της Ενωσης τους θα επρεπε να ερευνησουν μηπως -εστω και μια στο εκατομμυριο- δεν ειναι και τοσο αθωα τα πραματα? 
Λεω τωρα...

οποτε μηπως θα πρεπε>





> Να κληθεί από κάποιον αρμόδιο επιστημονικό φορέα όπως για παράδειγμα θα ήταν μια ένωση Φυσικών;



καπου δεν πρεπει να λογοδοτησει καποια στιγμη για ολα αυτα η μηπως ειμαι λαθος?

----------


## lepouras

> καπου δεν πρεπει να λογοδοτησει καποια στιγμη για ολα αυτα η μηπως ειμαι λαθος?



λάθος δεν είσαι αλλα..... δεν είσαι και σε άλλη χώρα....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

καλησπέρα σας ξανά,
ο κυριος ΠαΠ εχει χασει τον ύπνο του μετά την απόδειξη των υπογείων διασυνδέσεων της ομάδας του με αυτές του Σώρρα αλλά και των συλλαλητηρίων και βρίσκεται σε πανικό! Γιαυτό προσπαθεί απεγνωσμένα (και ταυτόχρονα) από τη μία να εμπλέξει εμένα, τον Ιωσήφ Παπαδόπουλο και τον Ares mares σε μια σκοτεινή συνωμοσία οπου τα παίρνουμε ολοκάθαρα από τους εβραιοι και τους μασωνοι αλλα παρότι είναι προφανέστατο δεν έχει ο κακομοίρης ουτε ενα τιμολογιάκι που τους κόψαμε για τις υπηρεσίες συκοφάντησης της μεγάλης εφεύρεσης να μας πεταξει στα μουτρα και να μας ξεφτλισει  Να σημειωσω βεβαια πως η ιδια ακριβως επιχειρηματολογια χρησιμοποιειται και στην αλλη "αδερφη" ομαδα σωτηριας, αυτη του Σωρρα καθως κι εκει οποιος αμφισβητει την αληθεια του αρχηγου, ειναι εβραιος, χαζαρος, μασωνος, τα παιρνει απο το ροτσιλντ, το σορρος κλπ...

Ειναι δε τοσο κοσμοϊστορικής σημασίας η αποκάλυψη της νεας συσκευής που θα δώσει απίστευτα κερδη και αυτονομία στην χώρα, που θα μας βγαλει απο τα μνημονια και θα κανει τον καθε Ελληνα δισεκατομμυριουχο, που η παρουσίασή της αναβλήθηκε απο τον "δημοσιογράφο" επειδή προέκυψε μια ακόμη πιο σημαντική υπόθεση (υπάρχει αραγε πιο σημαντικο πραγμα στον πλανητη απο την εφευρεση ΠΖ?) αυτή μιας κοινης ποινικης υποθεσης κατηγορίας ενός επιχειρηματία για εμπορία και διακίνηση ναρκωτικών...

Βέβαια τυχαίνει ο επιχειρηματίας που κατηγορείται να είναι "εχθρος" του υπουργού τον οποίο στηρίζει με τα μπούνια ο "δημοσιογράφος" και έχει δώσει ρέστα απροκάλυπτης στήριξης, μέχρι και μαγνητοφωνήσεις από την ΕΥΠ δημοσιοποίησε, τι αλλο να κάνει πια για να καταλαβει ο υπουργος το μεγαλειο της εφευρεσης ΠΖ και να δωσει καμια κατοστη εκατομμυριακια απο τα απορρητα κονδυλια του υπουργειου για εθνικους σκοπους που δεν φαινονται πουθενα και δε καταγραφονται πουθενα, και να "σωσει τη χωρα"  :Tongue2:  

Νομιζω ολοι καταλαβαινουμε ποσο πολυ πιο σημαντικη ειναι αυτη η απλη κατα τα αλλα ποινικη υποθεση μπροστα στην "εφευρεση που θα σωσει τον κοσμο" ... εξυπακουεται βεβαια πως ολα αυτα ειναι απλα συμπτωσεις  :Rolleyes: 

Μεσα στον πανικο του βεβαια ο κυριος ΠαΠ, κατηγορει ταυτοχρονα για δυο αντικρουομενα πραγματα, απο τη μια κατηγορει τον Ιωσηφ Παπαδοπουλο οτι ειναι μαζι με τον κ.Ιακωβιδη επειδη βρεθηκαν μαζι στην εκδηλωση LET ME FREE του 2013 (αραγε γιατι δεν εμπλεκει και τον Σακκα ή την Κρητικοπουλου που επισης βρεθηκαν σε μια απο τις δεκαδες εκδηλωσεις στα απονερα των μεγαλων κινητοποιησεων των "αγανακτησμενων", δεν τους εμπλεκει γιατι ειναι αμφοτεροι νομικοι και αμα ασχοληθουν και κινηθουν νομικα θα ζαλιστει απο τις φαπες που θα φαει και αυτος και το παρεακι) και απο την αλλη ψευδεται δημοσια δηλωνοντας πως ταχα ο κ.Ιακωβιδης εδω και εναμιση χρονο εχει εκδιωχθει απο την ομαδα οταν ο ιδιος υποστηριζει στην ομαδα του ΦΒ υπερ της 'εφευρεσης"  ακομη και σημερα : https://www.facebook.com/watertopowe...32680373536779

Kυριε ΠαΠ...εκτος απο κερατουκλης εισαι και ψευτακος μου φαινεται! 

Παμε τωρα στην ιδια την καινουρια εφευρεση μιας και ειδα λιιγο πιο προσεκτικα τη φωτογραφια...

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYgyUggWAAAQ4Yt?format=jpg

κατ αρχας να υπενθυμισω πως αυτο το "πραμα", σχεδιαζεται προσεκτικα απο "ολοκληρη ομαδα επιστημονων και τεχνικων" εδω και δυο χρονια περιπου...τι πιο λογικο στην τελικη μορφη του, αυτη που τοσο καιρο μελεταται και η τελευταια λεπτομερεια για να μη γινουνε ρεζιλι των σκυλιων ξανα, αυτη που εχει σχεδιαστει με λεπτομερεια νανοχιλιοστων για τοσα χρονια, το καλυμμα να ειναι απο τον πατο ενος ταπερ αλλα και οι μασκες απο πλεξιγκλας να εχουν κοπει ΠΑΝΩ στο μηχανημα με τροχο και μαλιστα να εχουν αφησει και τα σημαδια του πονταρισματος  :Lol:  (πανω δεξια στην εικονα εκει που τελειωνουν τα βολτομετρα)

Το αλλο ενδιαφερον που παρατηρησα (εκτος απο την οπου ναναι τοποθετηση εκ των υστερων σχεδον του συνολου των εξαρτηματων καθως ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ δεν ειναι ευθυγραμισμενο ούτε με τη συσκευη αλλα ουτε με το διπλανο του)  ειναι η παρουσια τριων(3) βολτομετρων συνεχους ρευματος (DC)  (αρα προφανως σε αυτη την τεραστια συσκευη κανεις δε σκεφτηκε να εχει ενσωματωμενο και ενα ινβερτερ για να παραγει εναλασσομενο και βεβαια να υπαρχουν και τα αντιστοτοιχα οργανα μετρησης στην προσοψη) . Αλλη αξιοσημειωτη λεπτομερεια η παρουσια τριων (3 !!!) περιστρεφομενων ρεοστατων οι οποιοι κανουν τι ακριβως οταν η συσκευει παραγει συνεχες ρευμα? Εαν προκειται για τον τροπο που ρυθμιζεται με απολυτη ακριβεια η υποτιθεμενη συχνοτητα διασπασης του νερου (με βαση τη θεωρια της πρωτης συσκευης), αυτο πως ακριβως επιτυγχανεται? στην τυχη? χαθηκε να βαλει αντιστοιχες ψηφιακες ενδειξεις τουλαχιστο? πως πετυχαινει αυτη την τοσο απολυτη και κρισιμη ισορροπια? με το ματι? τι εφευρεταρα ειναι αυτη πγια?  :Lol:  

Τελος ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερουσα η αναγκη της συσκευης για 3 βολτόμετρα αλλα ουτε ενα αμπερομετρο (μα σε τι λεπτομερειες κολλαω κι εγω παλι,σιγα μη χρειαζεται τωρα να φαινεται και καπου η ισχυς της συσκευης) αλλα και τα ανεμιστηρακια απο Η/Υ στο πλαϊ της συσκευης η οποια αυτη τη φορα ξεπερασε σχεδιαστικα και τον εαυτο της καθως η προηγουμενη λειτουργουσε υπο πιεση 20 bar αλλα τουτη η καινουρια οχι απλα εχει υπερβει αυτες τις "ανουσιες λεπτομερειες" αλλα λειτουργει πλεον και με εξαερισμο  :Lol: 

Για το φωτιστικο ασφαλειας στην προσοψη που τοποθετηθηκε εκ των υστερων στην τυχη και μαλιστα ουτε το καλωδιο του δε φροντισαν να κρυψουν (επαναλαμβανω, σε μια συσκευη που σχεδιαζεται και κατασκευαζεται απο ολοκληρη ομαδα αριστων επιστημονων και τεχνικων εδω και δυο χρονια!!) εχω να πω οτι ειναι απλα η ειρωνικη μομφη που μας πετα στα μουτρα η ομαδα καθως η πραγματικη δουλεια του ΠΖ ειναι αυτη. (εμπορια, τοποθετηση και σερβις φωτιστκων ασφαλειας κανει ο ανθρωπας) 

περιμενω με τεραστια ανυπομονεσια την επισημη παρουσιαση της εφευρεσης... ουτε για τον τελικο του τσαμπιονς ληγκ δεν θα ειχα τοση προσμονη!!!

παρουσιασε το το τιμημενοοο, δε μπορω δε μπορω να περιμενωωω  :Lol: 

(Y.Γ. ερωτηση: oταν ο κυριος ΠαΠ μιλα για "τσοντοφορουμ" αναφερεται εδω? δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον συνειρμο, παρακαλω βοηθηστε με)

----------


## Fire Doger

Ο 1 ροοστάτης είναι επειδή είναι πολλά KW και για να μην έχουμε 1000 μπαταρίες για να αποθηκεύσουμε την παραπάνω ηλεκτρική ενέργεια το ρυθμίζει να διασπά πιο αργά το νερό έτσι ώστε να παίρνουμε όση θέλουμε.
Ο 2ος είναι για τον συντονισμό, ένας μπορεί να βάλει θαλασσινό, άλλος απιονισμένο και άλλος ανθρακούχο. Φυσικά ο καλός ο μύλος όλα τα αλέθει απλώς κάνει μια μικρή ρύθμιση +-1 χερτζ για μέγιστη απόδοση.
Ο 3ος είναι για το duty cycle έτσι ώστε να λειτουργεί με πολλά μέταλλα (όπως έχεις τις ρυθμίσεις στην TIG και MIG, ε κάτι παρόμοιο)

Τα 3 βολτόμετρα είναι γιατί είναι 3φασικό DC, για αυτό έχει και 3 μπόρνες. Επειδή είναι πολύ μεγάλης ακρίβειας δεν κατάφερε να βρει 3 ίδια στην αγορά, μην τον παρεξηγήσετε.
Οι μπόρνες είναι κατασκευασμένες από μεταλλικό υδρογόνο και ενώ είναι τόσο μικρές μπορούν να περάσουν άνετα 1000Α (Για αυτό δουλεύει και με χαμηλή τάση).
Αν μέσα δείξει 1.5άρι καλώδιο και τάση 12V αλλά βγάζει 50KW είναι και αυτά από μεταλλικό υδρογόνο εννοείται.... :Hammer: 

Το ταπεράκι μπήκε για να μην φαίνεται η καρδιά του συστήματος στην φωτογραφία, κανονικά πρέπει να είναι έξω ανοιχτή και να αερίζεται γιατί απ' τα πολλά KW ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία καθώς επίσης και για να αντλεί ενέργεια απ' το περιβάλλον.

Η πίεση δεν χάνεται, είναι σε κλειστό κύκλωμα.
Ο ανεμιστήρας είναι για να βγάζει το υδρογόνο σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος - διαρροής κλπ για να μην γίνει καμία έκρηξη.

Μερικές ατέλειες υπάρχουν γιατί στην κατεργασία του κουτιού δεν επιμελήθηκε ο ίδιος καθώς είχε πολύ δουλειά λύνοντας ανώτερα μαθηματικά και έγιναν λάθη αλλά λόγο της πολυπλοκότητας θα ήταν πολύ μεγάλη η καθυστέρηση της επανακατασκευής του κουτιού για αυτό και επιλέχθηκε να παρουσιαστεί έτσι για να μην κρατάνε σε αγωνία τους Έλληνες σε σχέση με το μέλλον της χώρας και για να μην τους πουλάνε παραμύθια οι πουλημένοι ηλεκτρονικοί που αγοράζουν εξαρτήματα απ' την κίνα και πουλάνε τεχνολογία στο εξωτερικό.

Πιστεύω σε κάλυψα....

*Ναι εμάς λέει, ε θα είχε ανεβάσει ο Λέπουρας :Lol:  καμιά π@π@ριά όταν είχε μπει και το πήρε σκοινί κορδόνι...

**Αν έβαζε και ένα μαχαιροτό διακόπτη θα ήταν όλα τα λεφτά, να του το πείτε να τον βάλει στην επόμενη.

----------


## lepouras

βρε γατάκια όλα τα καλά σε ταπερακια μπαίνουν. τόσα χρόνια δεν ξέραν οι μανάδες μας? κεφτεδακια, ντολμαδάκια και άλλα καλούδια. οπότε το ταπερακι μπήκε για τον συνειρμό ότι έχει καλό πράγμα μέσα. αλλά τέτοιοι που είστε τη να περιμένει κανένας. δεν θα καταλάβετε ποτέ την φιλοσοφική προσέγγιση του εφευρέτη- επιστήμονα- ειδήμονα- φιλόσοφου ΠΖ.

----------


## nick1974

> η παρουσια τριων(3) βολτομετρων συνεχους ρευματος (DC)  (αρα προφανως σε αυτη την τεραστια συσκευη κανεις δε σκεφτηκε να εχει ενσωματωμενο και ενα ινβερτερ για να παραγει εναλασσομενο και βεβαια να υπαρχουν και τα αντιστοτοιχα οργανα μετρησης στην προσοψη) . Αλλη αξιοσημειωτη λεπτομερεια η παρουσια τριων (3 !!!) περιστρεφομενων ρεοστατων οι οποιοι κανουν τι ακριβως οταν η συσκευει παραγει συνεχες ρευμα? Εαν προκειται για τον τροπο που ρυθμιζεται με απολυτη ακριβεια η υποτιθεμενη συχνοτητα διασπασης του νερου (με βαση τη θεωρια της πρωτης συσκευης), αυτο πως ακριβως επιτυγχανεται? στην τυχη? χαθηκε να βαλει αντιστοιχες ψηφιακες ενδειξεις τουλαχιστο? πως πετυχαινει αυτη την τοσο απολυτη και κρισιμη ισορροπια? με το ματι? τι εφευρεταρα ειναι αυτη πγια?  
> 
> Τελος ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερουσα η αναγκη της συσκευης για 3 βολτόμετρα αλλα ουτε ενα αμπερομετρο (μα σε τι λεπτομερειες κολλαω κι εγω παλι,σιγα μη χρειαζεται τωρα να φαινεται και καπου η ισχυς της συσκευης)



Μενελαε σου χω πει, αν δει αυτο το γιδι πως παραγεται το ρευμα θα πεσει σαν ιθαγενης να προσκυναει τιος γεννητριες... Θα χουμε νεα θρησκεια!
Ουτε συχνομετρα, ουτε αμπερομετρα, ουτε κιλοβατομετρα, ουτε cosΦ,ουτε μανομετρα (για τα 20 bar ντε  :Lol:  ) ουτε ενδειξεις παλμων, ουτε monitoring ουτε... τα κερατα του τα τραγια.... μονμο κατι βολτομετρα της κακιας ωρας ΚΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΑ!!!!  :hahahha: 






> (Y.Γ. ερωτηση: oταν ο κυριος ΠαΠ μιλα για "τσοντοφορουμ" αναφερεται εδω? δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον συνειρμο, παρακαλω βοηθηστε με)



Ναι για μας ειναι...
δεν ξερω, εγω ακομα ψαχνω να βρω ποιοι ειναι τα αφεντικα μου που μου λεει και μου ξαναλεει








> **Αν έβαζε και ένα μαχαιροτό διακόπτη θα ήταν όλα τα λεφτά, να του το πείτε να τον βάλει στην επόμενη.




Ναι ρε φιλε, μεσ το μυαλο μου εισαι...
και στις ταινιες με το Φρανκενσταιν, και σε ολες τις 70s - 80s Cult ταινιες με τρελους επιστημονες, ο "επιστημονας" αναμεσα σε μπουαχαχαχαχαχα και χεχεχεχεχε τραβαει παντα προς τα κατω ενα μαχαιρωτο διακοπτη.
O φιδεμπορας και σ αυτο μας απογοητευσε. Τετοια μηχανη θα πρεπε να χει κανα μαχαιρωτο μισου μετρου!  :hahahha:  και ειλικρινα προτειθομαι αν θελει να του δωσω εναν για το σοου, μη κανουμε μισες δουλειες

----------


## leosedf

> (Y.Γ. ερωτηση: oταν ο κυριος ΠαΠ μιλα για "τσοντοφορουμ" αναφερεται εδω? δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον συνειρμο, παρακαλω βοηθηστε με)



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post838230

----------


## nepomuk

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Πρωϊνος Χαφιές*  				 				(Y.Γ. ερωτηση: oταν ο κυριος ΠαΠ μιλα για  "τσοντοφορουμ" αναφερεται εδω? δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον συνειρμο,  παρακαλω βοηθηστε με)


GTPK =ΓΤΠΚ  = Γιωργο τον Π@υλο Καβαλα .
Του το απηυθυνε μελος του φορουμ , πανε χρονια  ...γιατι ο τυπος ειχε γινει ιδιαιτερα εριστικος αλλα και υβριστης του φορουμ και των μελων του.
Εκτοτε ο "δικος" μας George -Pap  πιαστηκε απο αυτη τη  φραση και την  εκανε σημαια , ισχυριζοταν μαλιστα οτι "ετσουξε" τα  μελη του ηλεκτρονικα ,"το τσοντοφορουμ ".

Ο Παπ δεν ειναι τυχαιο προσωπο ,δεν ειναι χτεσινος , ειναι πολυ δυνατος παικτης με γερες βασεις στη Θεωρια παιγνιων - τυφλα ναχει ο Μπαρουφακης.
Σεμνυνεται για τα  154 αλογα του Τσερβελου του και προπονειται καθημερινα για να μην τα  χασει .
Πρωταγωνιστει απο την αρχη σε αυτη την ιστορια ,ειναι το δεξι χερι του πετρου στο επικοινωνιακο ,οντας και φρουρος της Ενεργειακης επαναστασης ,
αποκαλυπτοντας σπιουνους και κατασκοπους που προσπαθησαν να αποσπασουν τεχνολογικα μυστικα ,διπλαρωνοντας τον Ερευνητη,ταχαμου για επιχειρηματικη συνεργασια.
Εκανε τα προξενια με τον Μακη -ειναι συγχωριανοι απο το Αιγιο - εξ ου και το αυταρχικο στυλ  και ισως Βασιλο(χουντικο) στα πολιτικα φρονηματα -βλεπε και Γιωργο Παπαδοπουλο.
Σε καθε περιπτωση με τον μουστακια δεν εμπιστευονται τον ζουγκλα , "εχουσιν γνωσιν οι φυλακες " διαλαλει δεξια κι αριστερα ,οταν του υπενθυμιζεται οτι οι δημοσιογραφοι δεν εχουν μπεσα,
δεν πιανονται φιλοι και αλλαζουν στρατοπεδο  οπως αλλαζει φορα ο ανεμος.
Τελος ο Ιακωβιδης μαλλον αγνοει την Οριστικη διαγραφη του , αν και σπανιως εμφανιζεται στο φ/β , για συναντησεις με τον παπου ουτε λογος , ειναι ψυχρες οι σχεσεις, αφου το χρημα δεν ερευσε.

----------


## nick1974

> Ο Παπ δεν ειναι τυχαιο προσωπο ,δεν ειναι χτεσινος , ειναι πολυ δυνατος παικτης με γερες βασεις στη Θεωρια παιγνιων - τυφλα ναχει ο Μπαρουφακης.



βασικα κλασσικος Ελληνας ταξιτζης ειναι. (απ αυτη την ειδικη κατηγορια ταξιτζηδων που τα ξερουν ολα ντε)
Σιγα να μη τον ταυτισω και με το Γκεμπελς η με τον Μακιαβελι επειδη παιζει φλογερα σε ηλιθια προβατα.
Παριστανει και καλα το χημικο, (οτι δηλωσεις) και τα μονα επιχηρρηματα του ειναι ...να βριζει  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  (κατι σα τον σωρρα ενα πραμα)...
Τωρα αν πιστευει αυτες τις παπαριες η ειναι στο κολπο... χμμμ ταξιτζης ειναι... θα τα πιστευει φανταζομαι (και θα χει βαλει και δικες του σαλτσες ως συνηθως)
Πλακα πλακα βλεποντας το κοινο που χει μαζεψει καπου μεσα μου ευχομαι πραγματικα ο μουστακιας να αρχισει με εισφορες κτλ και να τους παρει και τα σωβρακα και μετα να τους αδειασει  :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

Το "φαιμόμενο" Π.Ζ, και G.P, δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιο (περίπου 20 %), καθότι αυτό που βλέπουμε εδώ:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlbu9w66L4c ,

συμβαίνει και με τους τελειόφοιτους των πανεπιστημίων, ακόμη και του Πολυτεχνείου Μονάχου.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## kioan

> Το "φαιμόμενο" Π.Ζ, και G.P, δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιο (περίπου 20 %), καθότι αυτό που βλέπουμε εδώ:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlbu9w66L4c ,
> συμβαίνει και με τους τελειόφοιτους των πανεπιστημίων, ακόμη και του Πολυτεχνείου Μονάχου.



Αυτό που φαίνεται στο video, αφορά τη γνώση ιστορίας. Αν το δούμε εντελώς αποστασιοποιημένοι, είναι κάτι που μπορεί να το γνωρίζει κάποιος ή όχι. Εννοείται θα έπρεπε να το γνωρίζουν εφόσον μεγάλωσαν και πήγαν σχολείο σε αυτήν την χώρα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία με το φαινόμενο ΠΖ κατά την άποψή μου και θα εξηγήσω ευθύς αμέσως τι εννοώ.

Το πρόβλημα με τους Πολύ Ζαβούς είναι πως αυτό που ισχυρίζονται αντιβαίνει σε νόμο της Φυσικής. Είναι εξίσου παράλογο με το να ισχυρίζομαι πως η Επανάσταση του 1821 γιορτάζεται στις *32* Μαρτίου. 
Επίσης κατ' αντιστοιχία η υποστήριξη της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών στην "εφεύρεση" ΠΖ, είναι σαν να βγαίνει η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Φιλολόγων και όντως να επιβεβαιώνει πως η Επανάσταση γιορτάζεται στις 32 Μαρτίου.

----------


## nepomuk

Θα μου επιτρεψετε να διαφωνησω οσον αφορα την ΕΕΦ.Κατοπιν δευτερων σκεψεων κατεληξα στα εξης :
Η ενωση δεν βαζει πουθενα την υπογραφη της και δεν πιστοποιει η διαβεβαιει για οτιδηποτε ,εξ αλλου δεν ειναι οργανισμος πιστοποιησης,
αξιολογησης ερευνητικων εργασιων κτλπ.Τι Επραξε ; χτυπησε φιλικα την πλατη κυριως δια του αντιπροεδρου (για τον προεδρο περα βρεχει),ενος Ελληνα
ερασιτεχνη ερευνητη (αυτοπροσδιορισμος) ,του ευχηθηκε καλη τυχη , να βελτιωσει την συσκευη του , να ξεπερασει θεωρητικα θεματα και παιδικες ασθενειες
και  βλεπουμε  στο απωτερο μελλον .....Τι σημαινουν ολα  αυτα  ;  Πιαστ' αυγο και  κουρευτο  , πολλα και τιποτα .
Με την ελαχιστη εκθεση σε αναξιοπιστια , ενας αραχνιασμενος συντηρητικος κατα βασιν επιστημονικος συλλογος , ηρθε στην επιφανεια .
Εγινε ξακουστος  σ'ολη την επικρατεια , εισεπραξε συνδρομες και ενεγραψε πολλα νεα μελη  ...κι ολα αυτα  με  ενα φιλικο νευμα προς τον Πετρο Ζωγραφο.
Bingo δηλαδη  10 στα  δεκα   ..  και σε  καλη  μερια   ...  οι συνδρομες εννοω.
Ας μην κρυβομαστε  υπαρχει  ηθικο θεμα  οσον αφορα τον αντιπροεδρο ,ιδιως οταν ειδε την 50άρα  και εκτοτε  "ξαφανιστηκε".  Ο γνωστος μας Δημοσιογραφος κ.  Ιωσηφ Παπαδοπουλος ακομα τον ψαχνει στο τηλεφωνο ,
ενω ο ανωτερω μας ενημερωνει  οτι ο παλαι ποτε συνεταιρος και συνεργατης του ερευνητη στην επιχειρηση South Africa απεβιωσε .Δεν θα μαθουμε ποτε τις  λεπτομερειες  αυτης της αποκοτιας.

----------


## VaselPi

Καταρχάς, κάποια κενά στις γνώσεις, με κανέναν τρόπο δεν μπορούν να δικαιολογηθούν. Η παρατήρηση αυτή αφορά και τους τελειόφοιτους των πανεπιστημίων.
Βλέποντας όμως το βίντεο με τους μαθητές, θυμήθηκα την προτροπή του Γιώργου (*nepomuk*, post 1866), όπου σε ένα άλλο βίντεο, « Περσινά ξινά σταφύλια», όπως σωστά το χαρακτηρίζει, ο Π.Ζ αναλύει και εξηγεί το γιατί και πως η εφεύρεσή του "παρακάμπτει" την απαγορευτική διάταξη του δεύτερου θερμοδυναμικού νόμου. Και όλες αυτές οι ανοησίες λέγονται και ακούγονται παρουσία ενός Χημικού Μηχανικού, τελειόφοιτου του Πολυτεχνείου του Μονάχου, ο οποίος σε όλα και με όλα συμφωνεί, επαυξάνοντας μερικές φορές. Για το επίπεδο αυτής της "επιστημονικής" συζήτησης, λέτε να ευθύνεται το επίπεδο σπουδών στο Πολυτεχνείο του Μονάχου; Ασφαλώς - όχι. Εδώ ανακύπτει το ζήτημα της προσωπικής ευθύνης, του καθενός. Το Πολυτεχνείο του Μονάχου δίδαξε αυτά που έπρεπε να του διδάξει, αλλά τι ποσοστο της διδακτέας ύλης είχε αφομοιωθεί και εμπεδωθεί; Η ερώτηση αυτή αφορά και τους μαθητές του βίντεο. Είναι γεγονός, δυστυχώς, ότι σε όλα τα επίπεδα των σπουδών, διακρίνεται και μία μικρή μερίδα αδιάφορων σπουδαστών (φοιτητών), στους οποίους, "ότι εισέρχεται στο ένα αυτί, αμέσως εξέρχεται από το άλλο", με τις όποιες συνέπιες που αυτό συνεπάγεται. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

Ρε Βασιλη ενταξει, καπου μπορει θεωρητικα να χεις δικιο και να φαινεται τραβηγμενο οσο δεν παει το να μην ξερουν βασικες Εθνικες εορτες, ομως σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.
Αλλο το να μη θυμαται καποιος ιστορια που ειναι απλα ονοματα, γεγονοτα και χρονολογιες (αν με ρωτησεις ποιος ηταν ο Κιουταχης πχ δε θυμαμαι... τυχαιο παραδειγμα απλα με ενα ονομα που μου ρθε στο μυαλο που οντως δε θυμαμαι τι ηταν και τι ρολο επαιζε) κι αλλο να μιλαμε για ΦΥΣΙΚΟΥΣ ΝΟΜΟΥΣ και για μαθηματα οπως η Φυσικη οπου δεν παιζει τοσο ρολο η απομνημονευση αλλα η ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ.
Το τι εγινε το 1821 ουτε εμεις το γνωριζουμε ουτε αυτοι που ζησαν τοτε (γιατι δεν ειχαν internet) παρα ξερουμε μοναχα καποιες ιστοριες που αλλες ισως ειναι αληθινες, αλλες οχι που προεκυψαν απο ενα παζλ που συνθεσαν οι ιστορικοι με βαση διαφορα γραπτα τα οποια ο καθε ιστορικος αναλυτης της εποχης του εγραφε τα πραγματα οπως τα βλεπε απ τη σκοπια του (btw αυτο συμβαινει και σημερα).
Απ την αλλη αν μιλησουμε για φυσικους νομους που διεπουν το συμπαν, ειναι κατι τελειως διαφορετικο, και ας πουμε ο απλος ταπεινος νομος του Ωμ, ισχυει απλα στεγνα και ανεκαθεν. Ειτε ο George Ohm το 18ο αιωμα, ειτε καποιος απο μας σημερα, ειτε ενα πρασσινο ανθρωπακι στο Α του Κενταυρου μετα απο ενα δισεκατομμυριο χρονια εφαρμοσει 1V σε μια αντισταση 1Ω ua exei reyma 1Α, και αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν παπαγαλιζεται οπως η ιστορια, ειναι μετρησιμο και δε σηκωνει καμια απολυτως αμφισβητηση, αλλα ειτε γινεται κατανοητο ειτε οχι. Θεωρω πως καποιος που διαλεγει θετικη κατευθυνση δεν ειναι δυνατο να χει θεμα με τους θε,μελιωδεις νομους της φυσικης και να χει παρει πτυχιο, αλλα ακομα κι αν συμβαινει αυτο -αντε και πες πως καποιος πχ αμφισβητει το νομο της βαρυτητας- δε βγαζει νοημα να πειθεται απο το σουργελο...

----------

kioan (30-03-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Είναι μάλλον δικό μου το φταίξιμο, που με παρεξηγείτε. Δεν εστιάζομαι στο μάθημα της Ιστορίας. Και σε άλλα θέματα να έπεφταν οι ερωτήσεις: Φυσικής, Χημείας, Άλγεβρας κα Γεωμετρίας, περίπου την ίδια εικόνα θα βλέπαμε! Η επιλογή της Ιστορίας αφορά τον δημοσιογράφο που έκανε το ρεπορτάζ, καθώς οι όποιες «μαργαρίτες» στις απαντήσεις δημιουργούν και τη ζητούμενη τηλεθέαση του καναλιού. Αλλού την πάω την κουβέντα: τους Π.Ζ και G.P. τους δημιουργεί το Εξεταστικό και Εκπαιδευτικό μας Σύστημα και, μάλιστα, σε μεγάλους αριθμούς. Το «φαινόμενο» Π.Ζ. και G.P έχε άμεση σχέση με αυτό το γεγονός, αλλά και με το γεγονός, ότι στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο είναι σχετικά δύσκολο να εισαχθείς, ωστόσο να αποφοιτήσεις μπορείς και με γνώσεις όπως αυτές του G.P, που βλέπουμε στο βίντεο περί παράκαμψης του δεύτερου θερμοδυναμικού νόμου κ.λπ. Το βλέπουμε αυτό και στα σχόλια αυτού του βίντεο, αλλά και στους καλεσμένους, στις διάφορες εκπομπές του Μ. Τ.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Fire Doger

Θα διαφωνήσω, τους παραπάνω τους δημιουργει η απελπισία γιατί στην τελική και να τον υποστηρίξουν τι έχουν να χάσουν? Έτσι σκέφτονται και λογικό μου φαίνεται να θέλουν να πιστέψουν σε κάτι ακόμα και αν ξέρουν ότι μπορεί να μην ισχύει.
Το οτι τον υποστηρίζουν "πτυχιούχοι" δεν λέει κάτι, αν είχαμε σωστό εξεταστικό σύστημα απλώς δεν θα επερναν πτυχίο, πάλι θα τον υποστηριζαν...
Αν έβγαζαν λεφτα χεστηκαν για τα τενεκεδακια...

Και το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα τι να σου κάνει, το ότι 6 λαμαρίνες με αλουμινοταινίες δεν μπορούν να κρατήσουν 20 bar απλη λογική είναι, σε μια γιαγιά που δεν έχει πάει σχολείο να της το δείξεις θα σε κοροϊδεύει...

----------


## nepomuk

Για το ενδιαφερον της συζητησης καποιος πρεπει να κανει τον συνηγορο του "διαβολου".
Θα παραθεσω ενα παραλειπομενο αυτης της ιστοριας που ισως εχει τη σημασια του .
Η ιστοσελιδα free energy στο φ/β ισως ειναι η πλεον "κακοφημη" του διαδικτυου για τα μελη του ηλεκτρονικα.
Εδω λοιπον οπου εχει καταχωρηθει καθε ειδους "αρλουμπα" ,ανοησιες ,ασυναρτησιες και σκοταδιστικα κειμενα,δηλωσε "παρων"
τλχ 2-3 φορες (αντεληφθην)  ο κ Ακης Τσελεντης .Για να μπορεσει να ποσταρει , να σχολιασει , γραφτηκε μελος γιατι η σελιδα εχει
σκληρη  πορτα .Ειναι αληθες οτι δεν σχολιασε την καινοτομια ΠΖ  ,για ασχετους  λογους εμφανιστηκε ,νομιζω για  σεισμους και για γενικωτερα θεματα
της  Ακαδημαικης κοινοτητας.Για το ποιος ειναι ο Ακης τι να πω; Διευθυντης  του Γεωδυναμικου ινστιτουτου .Για την επιστημοσυνη του ; 
Η  σεισμολογια αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι κλαδος της φυσικης και ο ακης ηταν  παντα υποστηρικτης της Ομαδας Βαν .Το ποσο αμφισβητηθηκε η μεθοδος Βαν  δεν θα το πω εγω 
αλλα και ο ιδιος ο κ Βαρωτσος ειχε  αμφισβητηθει ως επιστημων .
Συμπερασματα: Η παρουσια του Ακη δεν ηταν συμπτωματικη αλλα δηλωτικη και σημειωτικη;
Το  ενδιαφερον της κοινης γνωμης  για αυτη την ιστορια ειναι εκδηλο , γι  αυτο  και οι 190 σελιδες των ηλεκτρονικων και συνοδοιπορων.

----------


## nick1974

> και ο ακης ηταν  παντα υποστηρικτης της Ομαδας Βαν




νομιζω αυτο τα λεει ολα...
Τετοιοι "επιστημονες" φυσικα και εχουν θεση εκει μεσα...
δε ξερω αν ζει ο Καματερος να παει κι αυτος να τους πουλησει νερο που θεραπευει τον καρκινο

----------


## kioan

> δε ξερω αν ζει ο Καματερος να παει κι αυτος να τους πουλησει νερο που θεραπευει τον καρκινο



Δε χρειάζεται, έχει φροντίσει να καλύψει και την αντιμετώπιση του καρκίνου ο Πολύ Ζαβός  :Angry:  

Σας υπενθυμίζω αυτό που είχα ξαναγράψει και εδώ, πως ο ΠΖ σε τηλεοπτική του εμφάνιση μιλώντας για το κατασκεύασμά του δήλωσε: _"αν το συντονίσουμε στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του σώματος και έχεις έναν όγκο, μπορεί αυτός να καταστραφεί χωρίς ακτινοβολίες"_.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Για το ενδιαφερον της συζητησης καποιος πρεπει να κανει τον συνηγορο του "διαβολου".
> Θα παραθεσω ενα παραλειπομενο αυτης της ιστοριας που ισως εχει τη σημασια του .
> Η ιστοσελιδα free energy στο φ/β ισως ειναι η πλεον "κακοφημη" του διαδικτυου για τα μελη του ηλεκτρονικα.
> Εδω λοιπον οπου εχει καταχωρηθει καθε ειδους "αρλουμπα" ,ανοησιες ,ασυναρτησιες και σκοταδιστικα κειμενα,δηλωσε "παρων"
> τλχ 2-3 φορες (αντεληφθην)  ο κ Ακης Τσελεντης



Username?

----------


## nick1974

> Δε χρειάζεται, έχει φροντίσει να καλύψει και την αντιμετώπιση του καρκίνου ο Πολύ Ζαβός  
> 
> Σας υπενθυμίζω αυτό που είχα ξαναγράψει και εδώ, πως ο ΠΖ σε τηλεοπτική του εμφάνιση μιλώντας για το κατασκεύασμά του δήλωσε: _"αν το συντονίσουμε στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του σώματος και έχεις έναν όγκο, μπορεί αυτός να καταστραφεί χωρίς ακτινοβολίες"_.




χαχαχα οκ... αυτο το μπufo πρεπει να χει ψησει τα εγκεφαλικα του κυτταρα στον ιδιο βαθμο που ο μεσος Ελληνας θεωρει σωστα ψημενες τις μπριζολες  :hahahha:  (κι οποιος "μερακλης" παρεξηγηθηκε ...ξυδι  :Tongue2: )
επισεις να βρουμε την ιδιοσυχνοτητα απ το κακο ματι και να το καταστρεψουμε χωρις ξεματιασματα  :hahahha: 
γιουπι για για γιουπι γιουπι γιααααα

----------


## nepomuk

> Username?





Του Ακη Τσελεντη στο φ/β; Δεν το συγκρατησα αλλα δεν αφηναν την παραμικρη αμφιβολια οτι ηταν αυτος ,οι παρεμβασεις του σε διαφορετικες χρονικες
στιγμες  απο περασμενο φθινοπωρο και πισω .Απαντουσε στον Γενικο Δερβεναγα και ισορροπιστη  της Σελιδας Γρηγορη Μαλτεζο ,που ειναι νομιζω περιπου της ιδιας κλασης-σειρας.
Προς Θεου μην τον καψω, δεν μου ειναι γνωστη οποιαδηποτε δημοσια θεση του Ακη για τον ΠΖ και το υδρογονο .Το γεγονος της εμφανισης του Ακη εξεπληξε ευχαριστα ακομα και τον Γιωργο Παπαναγιωτου,
προεξαρχοντα  της επιθετικης καμπανιας  ακομα και με βωμολοχιες.Ανεφερα ονοματεπωνυμα διοτι οι παραπανω ειναι Δημοσια Προσωπα , λαμβανουν θεσεις για θεματα δημοσιου ενδιαφεροντος , οποτε
θα υφιστανται  και την δεουσα  η  και αμετροεπη δημοσια κριτικη ,οπως ολοι.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Για το ενδιαφερον της συζητησης καποιος πρεπει να κανει τον συνηγορο του "διαβολου".
> Θα παραθεσω ενα παραλειπομενο αυτης της ιστοριας που ισως εχει τη σημασια του .
> Η ιστοσελιδα free energy στο φ/β ισως ειναι η πλεον "κακοφημη" του διαδικτυου για τα μελη του ηλεκτρονικα.
> Εδω λοιπον οπου εχει καταχωρηθει καθε ειδους "αρλουμπα" ,ανοησιες ,ασυναρτησιες και σκοταδιστικα κειμενα,δηλωσε "παρων"
> τλχ 2-3 φορες (αντεληφθην)  ο κ Ακης Τσελεντης .Για να μπορεσει να ποσταρει , να σχολιασει , γραφτηκε μελος γιατι η σελιδα εχει
> σκληρη  πορτα .Ειναι αληθες οτι δεν σχολιασε την καινοτομια ΠΖ  ,για ασχετους  λογους εμφανιστηκε ,νομιζω για  σεισμους και για γενικωτερα θεματα
> της  Ακαδημαικης κοινοτητας.Για το ποιος ειναι ο Ακης τι να πω; Διευθυντης  του Γεωδυναμικου ινστιτουτου .Για την επιστημοσυνη του ; 
> Η  σεισμολογια αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι κλαδος της φυσικης και ο ακης ηταν  παντα υποστηρικτης της Ομαδας Βαν .Το ποσο αμφισβητηθηκε η μεθοδος Βαν  δεν θα το πω εγω 
> αλλα και ο ιδιος ο κ Βαρωτσος ειχε  αμφισβητηθει ως επιστημων .
> ...



ετσι για να κλεισει ο κυκλος, να υπενθυμισω (οι παλιοτεροι θα το θυμουνται) οτι και ο Βαρωτσος και η "ομαδα ΒΑΝ" παρουσιαστηκαν ως σωτηρες απο τον ιδιο δημοσιογραφο που ανακαλυψε και τον ΠΖ  :Rolleyes:   και η μονη τους ουσιαστικη "αποδειξη" ηταν η προβολη απο τον "δημοσιογραφο" και η μαχη με το "επιστημονικο κατεστημενο" που  αρνειται να δεχθει και να χρηματοδοτησει τη μεγαλη εφευρεση που θα σωζει ζωες σε ολο τον κοσμο! (μη ξεχναμε οτι αυτη η "εφευρεση" παρουσιαστηκε αμεσως μετα τους μεγαλους σεισμους του 1981 (αρα φαινομενικα ελυνε το μοναδικο μεγαλο προβλημα της τοτε επικαιροτητας)και εγινε ευρεως γνωστη στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 90 μεσω της ιδιωτικης τηλεορασης στην οποια μεσουρανουσε ο "δημοσιογραφος" ο οποιος αργοτερα την πηρε και αυτη επ ωμου για να σωσει τη χωρα ) Η καινουρια "εφευρεση" του ΠΖ επιχειρησε να 'χωθει" στο ΥπΕθΑ εδω και αρκετα χρονια προσπαθωντας να πεισει οτι λυνει το τωρινο μεγαλο προβλημα της επικαιροτητας δλδ την οικονομικη δυσπραγια που προκυπτει απο τα μνημονια, αυτη τη φορα βεβαια επιχειρησε (ανεπιτυχως ευτυχως) να μην συγκρουστει με την επιστημονικη κοινοτητα αλλα να την προσεταιριστει εστω και μεσω της προσωπικης (ανιδιοτελους αραγε?) στηριξης του αντιπροεδρου της ΕΕΦ....Μη σας κανει καθολου εντυπωση και αυτη η συνδεση λοιπον των δυο "σωτηρων".

ο ιδιος ο τσελεντης μη ξεχναμε οτι επιχειρησε μετα τους μεγαλους σεισμους του 1999(αν θυμαμαι καλα)  να παρει και εκεινος κομματι απο την "πιτα του τρομου" διαφημιζοντας ο ιδιος στην τηλεοραση ενα μεταλλικο δωματιο επιβιωσης απο το σεισμο που θα σου γκρεμισει το σπιτι  :Lol:  (δεν κανω πλακα , ειναι γεγονος, εφαγε βεβαια τοσο κραξιμο γιατι και κεινη η εφευρεση ηταν πανακριβη και κακοφιαγμενη που την απεσυρε σχεδον αμεσως)

υστερα βεβαια απο μια 20αετια, η "ομαδα ΒΑΝ" ακομα δεν εχει αποδειξει επισημως τιποτα ουτε εχει καταφερει να γινει αποδεκτη απο τη διεθνη επιστημονικη κοινοτητα, μονο κατι ασχετες εκ των υστερων θολες αναφορες σε προβλεψεις, μπολικη πολιτικαντικη επικοινωνιακη σαλτσα και ταχαμου ενδιαφερον για την εφευρεση απο επιχειρηματιες του "εξωτερικου" (οι οποιοι τελικα ποτε δε βαζουν το χερι στην τσεπη να την αποκτησουν) οτι γινεται δλδ και με την "ομαδα ΠΖ".... η "ομαδα της ζουγκλας" λοιπον το κατεχει καλα το know how οπως βλεπετε  :Wink: 

τελος δε μπορω να μην αναφερθω σε μια σημαντικη λεπτομερεια που δειχνει και το ηθος ολων οσων εμπλεκονται...

υποτιθεται οτι πανε να πεισουν τον κοσμο οτι ανακαλυψαν την πατεντα της χιλιετιας

υποτιθεται οτι πανε να βαλουνε στο χερι εκατομμυρια κρατικου χρηματος

υποτιθεται οτι πανε να δημιουργησουν ολοκληρο πολιτικο φορεα στηριξης 

και οι αθεοφοβοι εχουν τοσο θρασος, ειναι τοσο σιγουροι πως το θρασος τους, η εξεζητημένη προβολη και οι οφειλομενες "εκδουλευσεις" μεσω της διαπλοκης με το πολιτικο συστημα αρκουν για να πετυχουν το σκοπο τους, που δεν μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να χαλασουν μερικες χιλιαδες ευρω για να σχεδιασουν και να κατασκευασουν ενα πραγμα που τουλαχιστο θα δειχνει και θα φαινεται αξιοπρεπες! 

δυστυχως σε τουτη τη χωρα, εχουμε και τα λαμογια που μας αξιζουν!

----------


## nick1974

Δε ξερω απο σεισμους, αλλα ειχα την τυχη να γνωρισω το σεισμολογο κο Δρακοπουλο σε ενα "επιστημονικο καφενειο" και ειχα ριξει καποιες ερωτησεις σχετικα με το βαρωτσο και το βαν του, και μου εξηγησε και τη λειτουργια του, και το γιατι ειναι ολο αυτο το θεμα μια μπουρδα και μιση.
Ουσιαστικα βαζαν ηλεκτροδια στο εδαφος και παρακολουθουσαν διαφορες δυναμικου. Σε ενα σεισμο δημιουργουνται οντως αυτες οι διαφορες, αλλα μπορουν να δημιουργηθουν απειρες φορες τη μερα απο χιλιες δυο αλλες αιτιες. Ετσι το βαν προεβλεπε καθε μερα σεισμο, και οταν γινοταν σεισμος βγαιναν και λεγαν "ΤΟ ΒΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΨΕΙ"!!!! . και φυσικα αυτα τα παλουκια και οι παλμογραφοι κοστισαν ΔΙΣΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ!
Σε κατι τετοια πηγαινε το δημοσιο χρημα... (βεβαια τοτε λεφτα υπηρχαν και δεν ετρεχε και τιποτα).
Δε χρειαζεται να τονισω πως ο βαρωτσος ηταν για τους σεισμολογους οτι ειναι το μπufo για μας...

btw μπροστα στις θεατρικες "κατασκευες" του μουστακια το βαν φανταζει υψηλη τεχνολογια απο αλλο πλανητη. (δε κανει αυτο που υποτειθεται οτι κανει μεν, αλλα τουλαχιστο κατι κανει... οποτε δε μπορει να συγκριθει με τιποτα με τα τσακνοτσουκαλα και τα υψισυχνα σωληνακια)

----------

kioan (30-03-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Αντιγραφω απο ΥΤ , ενα γρηγορο σχολιο και θα επανελθω .
Σεβομαι τον Ακη Τσελεντη ,την αξιοσυνη  και το αξιωμα του .
Ακριβως για  αυτο  και για να προσδωσω "ποντους" στον Μουστακια , ανεφερα την απειροελαχιστη και για  ασχετο λογο
παρουσια του Ακη στο φ/β free energy ,την αιχμη του δορατος της επικοινωνιακης καμπανιας  η και προπαγανδας ΠΖ.

                                George Pap                             49 minutes ago 

                                                    ΑΚΑΔΗΜΑΪΚΌ ΚΑΤΕΣΤΗΜΈΝΟ & ΕΦΙΑΛΤΕΣ Η τσοντοπαρέα, με υποκίνηση του ψυχάκια με τις 10 μάσκες, τα έβαλε τώρα με την Ομάδα ΒΑΝ και τον Άκη Τσελέπη, μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο τελευταίος τοποθετήθηκε σε μιά ανάρτηση στην ομάδα στήριξης του ΠΖ. Κάλεσαν και τον αγράμματο σαπιοκοιλιά να κάνει μιά "επιστημονική" ανάλυση και να διασυνδέσει το όλο εγχείρημα με την Ζούγκλα. Οι πίθηκοι έτσι λειτουργούν Α=Α=Α. Οι αποτυχημένοι δημοσιογράφοι λυσάνε με τις επιτυχίες του Τριανταφυλλόπουλου και το ακαδημαϊκό κατεστημένο με τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο. Δες τε βρε ζώα τι λένε κορυφαίοι Ιάπωνες επιστήμονες για το ΒΑΝ https://physicsgg.me/2017/11/05/σημαντική-η-συμβολή-του-βαν-στην-πρόγν/amp/ο»Ώ

----------


## nick1974

χαχαχα αντε παλι με τους Ιαπωνες... ακομα κραταει αυτη η κολωνια?
περσυνα ξινα σταφυλια πες στο στουρναρι.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δε χρειάζεται, έχει φροντίσει να καλύψει και την αντιμετώπιση του καρκίνου ο Πολύ Ζαβός  
> 
> Σας υπενθυμίζω αυτό που είχα ξαναγράψει και εδώ, πως ο ΠΖ σε τηλεοπτική του εμφάνιση μιλώντας για το κατασκεύασμά του δήλωσε: _"αν το συντονίσουμε στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του σώματος και έχεις έναν όγκο, μπορεί αυτός να καταστραφεί χωρίς ακτινοβολίες"_.





η θεραπεία με μικροκύματα είναι υπάρχουσα από 10ετειες.

_Σε αντίθεση λοιπών με τις ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες, που είναι επικίνδυνες για τους ζωντανούς οργανισμούς, αφού μπορεί να προκαλέσουν αλλοιώσεις του γενετικού υλικού με επιβλαβή αποτελέσματα στην υγεία (όπως ο καρκίνος), τα ραδιοκύματα δεν προκαλούν ιονισμό. Η σημαντικότερη βιολογική επίδραση των ραδιοκυμάτων υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες είναι η αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας των ιστών που εκτίθενται σε αυτά.__Στην ιατρική επιστήμη η χρήση των ραδιοκυμάτων και των μικροκυμάτων έχει μια ευρεία εφαρμογή, χρησιμοποιώντας κυρίως την ιδιότητά τους να μεταφέρουν υψηλή ποσότητα θερμικής ενέργειας σε τελείως εστιασμένα σημεία των ιστών. Με τον τρόπο αυτό καθίσταται εφικτή η διατομή των ιστών, η θερμική καταστροφή παθολογικού ιστού (όπως για παράδειγμα ο καρκίνος) και η αιμόσταση χωρίς να επηρεάζονται οι γύρο υγιείς ιστοί.

_περισσότερα= http://www.saritzoglou.com/surgery/t...frequency.html

----------


## kioan

Τη μέθοδο ΒΑΝ δε μπορώ να την κρίνω γιατί δεν έχω γνώσεις σεισμολογίας. 
Αν όμως έβγαινε κατ' αντιστοιχία ο Βαρώτσος και μας εξηγούσε τη μέθοδό του βασιζόμενος στο ότι η Γη είναι επίπεδη, θα αντιδρούσα όπως ακριβώς όταν κάποιος μου λέει πως μπορεί να παράξει ενέργεια καταπατώντας τους νομους της θερμοδυναμικής. 

Επίσης όποιος θέλει να απαντήσει στα όσα λέμε εδώ και να αντικρούσει με επιστημονικό τρόπο τα επιχειρήματα μας, ας γραφτεί εδώ και να το κάνει. 

Αλλιώς ας συνεχίσει να γράφει στις σελίδες που τον διαβάζουν μόνο άτομα που καταπίνουν αμάσητα τα παντα. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> η θεραπεία με μικροκύματα είναι υπάρχουσα από 10ετειες.



Άλλο πράγμα οι διαθερμίες και άλλο πράγμα αυτό που είπε ο ΠΖ, πως δηλαδή μπορεί να παράξει ραδιοκύματα τα οποία να συντονιστούν στην ιδιοσυχνότητα των καρκινικών κυττάρων. 

Πρέπει να είναι Πολύ Ζαβός κάποιος για να μιλάει για ιδιοσυχνότητα κυττάρων εκτός αν θεωρεί πως απευθύνεται σε ηλίθιους που θαμπώνονται με πολύπλοκες λέξεις. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## tsimpidas

> μπορεί να παράξει ραδιοκύματα τα οποία να συντονιστούν στην ιδιοσυχνότητα των καρκινικών κυττάρων. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Αν ο Π.Ζ. μπορεί να παράξει τετειες συχνότητες δεν το γνωρίζω, 

Το οτι οτιδήποτε σε αυτόν τον κόσμο εχει μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα [ακόμη και τα κύτταρα του αίματος] δεν νομίζω οτι οποιοσδήποτε ηλεκτρονικός μπορεί να το αρνηθεί, εκτός και αν δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικός.

Δεν θα εμπιστευομουν τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο για να με γιατρέψει όπως δεν εμπιστεύτηκα τον Τριανταφυλοπουλο με τα νανογιλεκα,,,
όπως φαίνεται είναι απάτη και τα δυο,, ομως 
όταν ''μαίνεστε'' εναντίον κάποιου προσπαθήστε να μην τον επιβεβαιώνετε όταν κάτι που λέει ίσως έχει βάση.


Η άποψη μου είναι ότι αν καποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι μπορεί να κάνει κάτι θα πρέπει να το αποδείξει.

και εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι θα στειλω πύραυλο στον αρη,, μπορώ όμως ?? όχι.... καποιος άλλος όμως σε αυτή την γη το έχει κάνει 
περισσοτερες από 1 φορές.

δεν θα βγω όμως να πω ούτε οτι εφόσον εγώ δεν μπορώ ούτε αυτός μπορεί, ούτε ότι η γη είναι επίπεδη.

----------


## nick1974

Ελεος, δηλαδη τα καρκινικα κυτταρα εχουν αλλη ιδιοσυχνοτητα απ τα υπολοιπα?  :hahahha:

----------


## tsimpidas

> Ελεος, δηλαδη τα καρκινικα κυτταρα εχουν αλλη ιδιοσυχνοτητα απ τα υπολοιπα? 
> ]



Εσύ ξέρεις ότι ΔΕΝ έχουν ?

και είσαι 100% σίγουρος οτι αυτό που ξέρεις είναι η πραγματικοτητα ?

----------


## vasilllis

Έτσι κατάντησε.
https://youtu.be/p1UyoXsgcP8
Τατιάνα live

----------


## nepomuk

Τον Δεκεμβριο 2016 ελαβε χωρα στα Τει Αιγαλεω και υπο τον κυκλο εκδηλωσεων της ΕΕΦ "Η Φυσικη Μαγευει",
Η βραβευση του Π.Βαρωτσου απο τον Προεδρο της Δημοκρατιας για το επιστημονικο και ερευνητικο του εργο.
Εδω το λινκ της  ζουγκλας με αναλυτικοτατο ρεπορταζ.  
http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...-elina-fisikou
Για την ιστορια και τους νεοτερους να σημειωσω τα εξης :Το Θεμα Βαν το επαιζαν ολα τα τοτε καναλια και δεν ηταν
"ανακαλυψη" του Μακη .Ομηρικες ηταν οι μαχες (μεχρι ξεκατινιασματος) μεταξυ σεβασμιων καθηγητων υποστηρικτων και πολεμιων του ΒΑΝ.
Ασχετο αποκαλουσαν τον Βαρωτσο οι αειμνηστοι  Δρακοπουλος και Β Παπαζαχος ως μη σεισμολογο αλλα απλως Φυσικο Στερεας Καταστασης.
Τα περιφημα σηματα Βαν τα ελεγαν βιομηχανικο θορυβο  κτλπ .Ο Ακης Τσελεντης(μαθητευομενος του Παπαζαχου) απο νεαρος  καθηγητης στη Πατρα εμφανιζοταν να πηγαινει κοντρα στο κατεστημενο (τοτε)
των Δρακοπουλου - Παπαζαχου και να υποστηριζει μαλλον χλιαρα το ΒΑΝ ,αλλα στην πορεια εγινε πιο ενθουσιωδης(Μηπως τα ερευνητικα κονδυλια μαγευουν κι αυτα πλην της Φυσικης :Wink: .
Τεσπα κατα την προσωπικη μου εκτιμηση παρακολουθωντας το θεμα εδω και δεκαετιες η Ιστορια δικαιωσε απαντες :Ο Βαρωτσος τιμηθηκε  απο τον προεδρο ,επιστημονικα αλλα και στην πραξη το Βαν
τυγχανει καποιας αναγνωρισης ,εχει σποραδικες επιτυχιες αλλα και μεγαλες αποτυχιες στις προγνωσεις ,ενω και οι Δρακοπουλος - Παπαζαχος ειναι δικαιωμενοι διοτι πρακτικη χρησιμοτητα του Βαν δεν υπαρχει ακομα.
Ο Ακης Τσελεντης που χαριν αυτου ξεκινησα την ιστορια δικαιωθηκε επισης ,αναλαμβανοντας την διευθυνση του Γεωδυναμικου ινστιτουτου.
Ερχομαι τωρα στα "δικα" μας στο θεμα  ΠΖ , ο οποιος ναι αν θυμαστε παρευρεθη στην εκδηλωση στα τει αιγαλεω .Ειδε φως και τρουπωσε ? προσεκληθη απο τον Φιλντιση ? τον Τσελεντη ;
Εχω την εντυπωση πως ο Ακης ανταποδιδοντας την τιμη που εκανε ο πετρος να παρευρεθει στη βραβευση του "ινδαλματος" του ,εκανε και κεινος 2-3 περασματα ως κομπαρσος απο το Free energy .
Το παρομοιαζω με την (επιτηδευμενη - στημενη) επισκεψη ενος  προσωπου   τυπου celebrity , σε καποιο καφε μπαρ , εστιατοριο , κλαμπ κτλπ  για να προσδωσει κυρος και αιγλη στο μαγαζι , να το γραψουν στα
κοσμικα κτλπ .
Συμπερασματικα : Αν υπαρχει θεμα Τσελεντη  με ρολο "Κραχτη" στο προτζεκτ υδρογονο κατα (πζ)  ,τοτε ειναι ενας κομπαρσος  σε  σχεση με τον ρολο του Φιλντιση.

----------


## nick1974

> Εσύ ξέρεις ότι ΔΕΝ έχουν ?
> 
> και είσαι 100% σίγουρος οτι αυτό που ξέρεις είναι η πραγματικοτητα ?



Α όχι φίλε δε πάει έτσι. Όταν κάποιος υποστηρίζει ότι υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο δεν συμφωνεί με τα επιστημονικώς αποδεδειγμένα δεδομένα ΑΥΤΟΣ και μόνο ΑΥΤΟΣ φέρει το βάρος της απόδειξης κι όχι οποιοσδήποτε άλλος να κάθεται να αποδείξει ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν φαντάσματα και αόρατοι δράκοι. (Υπάρχει και πρακτικός λόγος σ αυτό γιατί ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δε μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι ΔΕΝ.... Οτιδήποτε)


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsimpidas

> Α όχι φίλε δε πάει έτσι. Όταν κάποιος υποστηρίζει ότι υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο δεν συμφωνεί με τα επιστημονικώς αποδεδειγμένα δεδομένα ΑΥΤΟΣ και μόνο ΑΥΤΟΣ φέρει το βάρος της απόδειξης κι όχι οποιοσδήποτε άλλος να κάθεται να αποδείξει ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν φαντάσματα και αόρατοι δράκοι. (Υπάρχει και πρακτικός λόγος σ αυτό γιατί ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δε μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι ΔΕΝ.... Οτιδήποτε)
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk





ακούστε, δεν θα μπω σε οποιοδήποτε ''τριπακι'' με οτιδήποτε πόσο μαλλον με κάτι τόσο σοβαρό όπως 
ο καρκίνος,, κάθε μέρα πεθαινουν ανθρωποι από καρκίνο κατά εκατοντάδες αν όχι χιλιάδες 


όσο για τα διαδικτυακά  :Lol:  και  :hahahha:  και οτιδήποτε άλλο καλό θα ηταν να υποστηριζονταν με γνώσεις.

πρωινός ρουφιάνος μπορεί να το παίζει οποιοσδήποτε αλλά τελικά και ο γράφων στο παρόν θέμα προσπαθεί να αναστήσει το κανάλι του, αρα ούτε ο ίδιος ο πρωινός ρουφιάνος μπόρεσε να στηρίξει το ρουφιανιλικι του.


όσο για το αν έχουν τα κύτταρα συχνότητα, 

χωρίς να απαντήσω σε οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση και με ήδη υπάρχουσα και γνώριμη στους κοινούς θνητούς τεχνολογια 

αναρωτηθείτε το εξής= στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων ζεσταίνεται πρώτα το νερό και μετά το ποτήρι , ενώ στον απλό φούρνο ζεσταίνεται πρώτα το ποτήρι και μετά το νερό, 
ναι γιατί η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολια είναι διαφορετική από την μικροκυματικη ακτινοβολια,, και τα δυο είναι συχνότητες έτσι ? αλλά διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους.

πάμε σε πιο εξειδικευμένα πράγματα αλλά με απλό τρόπο ώστε να τα καταλαβαίνει και ο πιο αρχάριος πρωινός ρουφιάνος.

το Αίμα έχει σίδηρο ?
το Αίμα έχει ψευδάργυρο ?
το Αίμα εχει μια πλειάδα μεταλων μέσα του για να είναι υγείες ?

το κάθε μεταλο έχει [ή δεν έχει] την ξεχωριστή δική του συχνότητα ?

για την απεικόνιση των καρκινικών όγκων στον αξονικό τομογράφο πίνουν οι ασθενείς διάλυμα με ασθενές ραδιενεργό ισότοπο ?
το οποίο έχει και αυτό την δική του ξεχωριστή συχνότητα ?

γιατί αυτό το ραδιενεργές ισότοπο απορροφάται από τα καρκινικά κύτταρα και όχι από το υπολοίπο σώμα ?

ίσως γιατί η συχνότητα του ισοτόπου εχει ετερώνυμη σχέση με την συχνότητα του καρκινικού κυττάρου ? [ίσως όχι, αν το ξέραμε θα είχαμε θεραπεύσει τον καρκίνο.]

και ακόμη και αν δεν ξέρουμε την συχνότητα του καρκινικού κυττάρου δεν θα μπορούσαμε στοχευμενα να κάνουμε το ισότοπο να σκοτώσει τον καρκίνο επιρεαζοντας την δική του συχνότητα ?

το 1986 ο τότε πρόεδρος της Αμερικής Ρέιγκαν ασθένησε από καρκίνο σε πολυ επιθετική μορφή, και θεραπεύτηκε πλήρως σε ιδιωτική κλινική που δέχεται μόνο ανθρώπους σαν τον Ρέιγκαν.

οι υπολυποι πεθαίνουν μέχρι σήμερα.


Δεν εχω να προσθέσω τίποτα άλλο ούτε θα απαντήσω σε τυχόν ερωτήσεις,, έχει το παρόν ποστ αρκετές ερωτήσεις 
που απλα πρέπει να απαντήσει ο καθένας, ερωτήσεις και ερωτήματα που έχουν περισσοτερο συμβολικό χαρακτήρα οι απαντήσεις.

----------


## nick1974

νταξει, οκ, με καλυψες. Ο φουρνος μικροκυματων που ζεσταινει το νερο -αν νομιζεις οτι ειναι η ...ιδιοσυχνοτητα του νερου που το κανει αυτο, επιπεδο γνωσεων πζ να υποθεσω? - και το οτι την παλαιψε ο Ρειγκαν (οπως και η νονα μου... επειδη προφανως θα χαν και τις ιδιες γνωριμιες) ειναι η αποδειξεις οτι τα καρκινικα κυτταρα εχουν ιδιοσυχνοτητα.
Βρες και τη διαμορφωση αν ειναι fm η am η ssb και φτιαξε κι ενα πομποδεκτη να κανεις και συνομιλια μαζι τους !
Μεχρι λοιπον να τη βρεις ασε να μεινουμε στα πραγματικα και αληθινα αποδεδειγμενα δεδομενα κι ας αφησουμε τις εικασιες στους εικασιο-συνομωσιο-λατρες.
\Τα ΙΣΩΣ και τα ΜΗΠΩΣ και τα ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ και ΝΟΜΙΖΩ και οι εικασιες ειναι για το καφενειο και δεν ανηκουν σε σοιβαρη συζητηση οταν μιλαμε για πραγματα που ανηκουν στον αντικειμενικο υπαρκτο κοσμο

----------


## tsimpidas

> \Τα ΙΣΩΣ και τα ΜΗΠΩΣ και τα ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ και ΝΟΜΙΖΩ και οι εικασιες ειναι για το καφενειο και δεν ανηκουν σε σοιβαρη συζητηση οταν μιλαμε για πραγματα που ανηκουν στον αντικειμενικο υπαρκτο κοσμο




το,, καφενειο ?? ρε φιλε μπραβο !!! 
να γελασω και εγω λιγακι... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

παλι καλα γιατι αρχισα να νιωθω οτι ειμαστε στο harvard

=ecd6a114a18046628db42e22d404cd36.jpg


 :hahahha:

----------


## nepomuk

[QUOTE=tsimpidas;838976]το,, καφενειο ?? ρε φιλε μπραβο !!! 
να γελασω και εγω λιγακι... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

παλι καλα γιατι αρχισα να νιωθω οτι ειμαστε στο harvard


Εμενα να δεις τωρα εσκασα στο γελιο . Σε πληροφορω οτι προ ολιγου βγηκε ο 
Αγαπητικος μας George Pap προς υποστηριξη σου στο YT .
 

  

                                George Pap                             7 minutes ago 

                                           Φωτεινή εξαίρεση ο Tsimpidas. Έχει τις αμφιβολίες του σε σχέση με την εφεύρεση, ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ όμως.ο»Ώ     

Τλχ εσυ εισαι ανιδιοτελης ακεραιος χαρακτηρας κα δεν τα παιρνεις .
Τι να πω ; Τη δοξα πολλοι εμισησαν ,το χρημα ουδεις.

Ε ρε και ναχαμε  ..   το χρημα λεει  ναχαμε και τη μιζερια μας που θα τη γραφαμε ;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRFX2fNCjhA

----------


## leosedf

Να τον βάλουμε στο payroll μας των εβραιομασονοσιωνιστοσατανιστών να τα παίρνει και αυτός.

----------

nick1974 (31-03-18)

----------


## tsimpidas

άμα παίζει κάνα φράγκο μην ντρέπεστε,, έχω πμ, e-mail, και με τηλέγραφο άμα λάχει.

για την εφευρεση δεν έχω να πω τίποτα, είναι διαφορετικό αυτό που λέγαμε με τον nik1974,, ουσιαστικα ηταν of topic.

----------


## nick1974

Τώρα μόλις έγινες σκοτεινό παράδειγμα 🤣
Κλαιω...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsimpidas

ένας απλός άνθρωπος είμαι.

αυτόν τον George Pap που τον παρακολουθητε ??

----------


## leosedf

Μας παρακολουθεί αυτός.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> ένας απλός άνθρωπος είμαι.
> 
> αυτόν τον George Pap που τον παρακολουθητε ??



χαιρετω τον εκπροσωπο(?) της ομαδας ΠΖ στο φορουμ ( μας πεισατε οτι δεν ξερετε που γραφει ο ΠαΠ υστερα απο τις δεκαδες αναφορες που υπαρχουν στα παραπανω μηνυματα...) 

κατ αρχας για να τα εχουμε καλα, μην επιχειρησετε να αρνηθειτε τη σχεση σας με την "εφευρεση" (εστω και αυτη του υποστηρικτη) , τυγχανει να εχουμε πολλα "ενσημα" στο διαδικτυο και τα φορουμς γενικοτερα για να μπορουμε να αναγνωριζουμε τους "καλοθελητες", αλλωστε ο ιδιος ο κ.ΠαΠ σας "εδωσε" στεγνα  :Smile:  Αυτο βεβαια δε σημαινει κατι επι της ουσιας, ακομη και ο ιδιος ο ΠαΠ να ειστε, ισα ισα που χαιρομαι να υπαρχει πολιτισμενος διαλογος με επιχειρηματα (τα οποια δεν εχω δει ποτε ως τωρα απο τους διαφορους αυτοκλητους υπερασπιστες της "εφευρεσης",μονο ευχολογια, εικασιες και μπολικα μπινελικια ) ακομη και με τους πιο "φανατικους" εχθρους μου.

Προφανως και αναφερομαι στο δικο σας παρατσουκλι με το οποιο θελησατε να με στοχοποιησετε, αυτο του "πρωϊνου ρουφιανου" (υστερα απο το "αποτυχημενος χαφιες" του κ.ΠαΠ ) Ακομη και εδω ομως, κανετε λαθος καθως το κοσμητικο επιθετο "ρουφιανος" χρησιμοποιειται για να καταδειξει αυτον που "μαρτυρα" αυτα που θελουν οι αλλοι να κρυψουν και τους χαλαει το παραμυθι. Με αυτη τη λογικη λοιπον, σαφως και αποδεχομαι με χαρα το προσωνυμιο καθως αυτο ακριβως κανω, σημειωνω τις αστοχιες και αυτα που θελει να κρυψει η "ομαδα" και τα βγαζω φορα παρτιδα να τα δουν ολοι.  Μεχρι σημερα παντως , περαν των υβρεων, των προσωπικων χαρακτηρισμων, των ειρωνικων επιθετων και των μπινελικιων, δεν εχω δει κανεναν (σας) να μπορει να αντιμετωπισει τα στοιχεια που εχω παραθεσει για τις υπογειες διαδρομες μεταξυ διαφορων "σωτηρων", υπουργων και δημοσιογραφων αλλα ουτε καμια στοιχειοθετημενη απαντηση στην δημοσια αποκαλυψη των αστοχιων του τενεκε που παρουσιαστηκε σαν εφευρεση που παραγει ρευμα απο νερο. Και δεν εχω δει γιατι πολυ απλα ολα οσα γραφω ισχυουν.  Εγω βεβαια σε αντιθεση με τα μελη της νεας ενεργειακης παραθρησκευτικης οργανωσης που επιχειρειται να συγκροτηθει, δε χρειαζεται να βριζω γιατι πολυ απλα τα δικα μου οπλα ειναι η ΓΝΩΣΗ και οχι η ΠΙΣΤΗ οπως συμβαινει στα μελη τετοιου ειδους σεχτων. Οπως ακριβως η ΓΝΩΣΗ ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο και των εκλεκτων μελων του φορουμ που μας κανει την τιμη και μας ανεχεται, κανενα απο τα οποια στις τοσες σελιδες δεν εχει χρειαστει να προσφυγει σε ασεμνους προσωπικους χαρακτηρισμους οπως κανουν τα μελη της ενεργειακης σεχτας σε καθε τους αναρτηση. Αυτες οι προσωπικες μομφες ad hominem κατα της υποληψης του κρινοντα, ειναι απλα το αλφαβηταρι του γκαιμπελισμου, δυστυχως για σας παντως, ειμαστε πολυ πιο παλιοι στην πιατσα και την επικοινωνια για να τα ξερουμε καλυτερα απο σας αυτα  :Smile: 

Παμε τωρα σε δυο λεπτομερειες που χρηζουν κατα τη γνωμη μου αναλυσης.

1. κανεις δεν αμφισβητησε την επστημονικη επαρκεια του κ.Βαρωτσου ή του κ.Τσελεντη. Αυτο που σημειωνεται ομως ειναι η  παγκοσμια απαξιωση για τα αποτελεσματα μιας εφευρεσης που εχει διαφημιστει εδω οσο καμια αλλη για 25 χρονια. Και ακομα και αν υποθεσουμε οτι εδω υπαρχει ισχυρο λομπι στα πανεπιστημια και τα υπουργεια που εμποδιζει την κρατικη επιχορηγηση σε τετοιου ειδους εφευρεσεις, στον υπολοιπο κοσμο συμβαινει το ιδιο? Γιατι πουθενα στον πλανητη εδω και μια 25ετια που προβαλεται η εφευρεση κανενα κρατος, πανεπιστημιο, ιδιωτικος φορες, επιχειρηματιας κλπ δεν εχει δειξει το παραμικρο ενδιαφερον χρηματοδοτησης ή αποκτησης της? Δεν σας προβληματιζει εσας αυτο? Τελος να σημειωσω χωρις να αποτελει μομφη προς κανεναν, πως το ευκολο χρημα δεν το μισει κανεις, ειτε ειναι πανεπιστημιακος, ειτε επιστημονας ειτε "δημοσιογραφος", ιδιως οταν αυτο προερχεται απο μια ανωδυνη κατα τα αλλα και με μπολικη πατριωτικη επαρση, χρηματοδοτηση μιας "εφευρεσης" που στα χαρτια και στην τηλεοραση υποσχεται τα παντα αλλα υστερα απο καμια 30αρια χρονια κρατικης επιχορηγησης των ερευνων αποδυκνειεται οτι δεν κανει και ακριβως αυτα που υποσχεται, το πιασατε το υποννοουμενο  :Wink:  Τελος για τον κ. Τσελεντη απλα σημειωθηκε οτι και εκεινος (και καλα κανει στην τελικη) δεν μπορεσε να αποφυγει το δελεαρ του γρηγορου και ευκολου πλουτισμου (ασχετα αν δεν του βγηκε και χωρις βεβαια να κανει τιποτε παρανομο)  βαζοντας το ονομα του (και το επιστημονικο του κυρος) διπλα σε ενα αστειο εμπορικο προϊον , μια "αμερικανια" απο αυτες που βγαινουν παντα υστερα απο σοβαρες καταστροφες και επιχειρουν βασιζομενες στον τρομο του κοσμου να τσιμπησουν μερικα εκατομμυριακια.

2. Επειδη για κακη σας τυχη ημουν στο ΤΕΙ Αιγαλεω, να σας ξεκαθαρισω τη μικρηηη λεπτομερεια πως ο ΠΖ ΔΕΝ συμμετειχε στην κυρια εκδηλωση ουτε μιλησε! Απλα παριστατο ως θεατης και στο τελος εκανε οτι απαντουσε σε φοιτητες για να τον παρει η καμερα, αλλα επικοινωνιακα αυτο το "μπλεξιμο" ηταν εξαιρετικα βολικο για αυτους που θελουν με το στανιο να αποδωσουν επιστημονικο κυρος σε διαφορους τσαρλατανους! Ιδιως οταν γνωρισουν οτι ολοι οι υπολοιποι συμμετεχοντες στην εκδηλωση ειναι "δικα μας παιδια" οι οποιοι ουτε θα διαμαρτυρηθουν ουτε θα βγαλουν καμια διαψευση για τον προσεταιρισμο που επιχειρηθηκε  :Smile:    Επισης να σημειωσουμε πως τετοιου ειδους "βραβευσεις" δε σημαινουν τιποτε παραπανω απο μια καλη επικοινωνιακη στηριξη σε ενα προσωπο(και οχι σε μια εφευρεση) ιδιως οταν η εκδηλωση γινεται σε ενα χωρο παντελως ασχετο με τον επιστημονικο τομεα του βραβευθεντος ( δε νομιζω να εχει τμημα σεισμολογιας το ΤΕΙ Αθηνας) και οργανωνεται λογω των πολυ καλων σχεσεων με τη διοικηση του συγκεκριμενου ΤΕΙ και δεκαδων συναφων εκδηλωσεων στις οποιες εχει συμμετασχει ο αντιπροεδρος της ΕΕΦ. Αρα λοιπον, τζουφιο και το αυγο του ΤΕΙ Αθηνας  :Smile:  νομιζω δε χρειαζεται περισσοτερης αναλυσης.

3. οσον αφορα την αναγεννηση του "πεθαμενου" μου καναλιου,  σας διαβεβαιω πως ενα καναλι που ακομη και τωρα που δεν παραγει νεες εκπομπες χτυπα ακροαματικοτητες πολλαπλασιες ακομη και του ιδιου του ζουγκλα, ιδιως οταν αυτο το τρεχουν ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν καμια διαπλοκη, καμια υποπτη ή κρατικη χρηματοδοτηση και καμια ...καταδίκη (το πιασατε και αυτο το υπονοουμενο?) μονο πεθαμενο δε το λες , αλλα δεν εχει καμια αναγκη διαφημισης περαν της ιδιας της ποιοτητας και αξιοπιστιας του. Το οτι προσωρινα οι παραγωγες βρισκονται σε χειμερια ναρκη, εχει να κανει ακριβως με το γεγονος πως οι "ανεξαρτητοι" δημοσιογραφοι οπως η αφεντομουτσουναρα μου, ακριβως για να ειναι ανεξαρτητοι δεν εχουν καμια σχεση ουτε εμμισθη, ουτε χορηγιων, ουτε διαφημησεων με το κατεστημενο που μαχονται και πρεπει περαν της δημοσιογραφιας και της ευκολης κριτικης να στρωνουν τον πισινο τους κατω και να δουλευουν 18ωρα την ημερα για να μπορουν να βιοποριζονται. Εσεις μπορειτε ομως μιας και το εφερε η κουβεντα να μου εξηγησετε πως ενα διαδικτυακο ΜΜΕ με μικροτερη ακροαματικοτητα απο το δικο μου, μπορει και διαχειριζεται εκατομμυρια ευρω και διαθετει ιδιοκτητες εγκαταστασεις χιλιαδων τμ και απασχολει και δεκαδες υπαλληλους?  Αρα ακομη και αυτη κατα τη δικη σας λογικη "μομφη" εναντιον μου, δεν ειναι παρα ακομη μια επιβραυευση του ηθους και της δημοσιογραφικης μου ακεραιοτητας! Για να μην ανησυχειτε παντως, εχω ηδη προαναγγειλει οτι μολις με το καλο παρουσιαστει το ψυγειο-ντουλαπα-μεταροπεας νερου σε ρευμα , ακομη και εξαντλημενος και στα μαυρα μεσανυχτα θα κανω ειδικη εκπομπη η οποια θα σπασει ολα τα ρεκορ  :Smile:

----------


## nick1974

> Μεχρι σημερα παντως , περαν των υβρεων, των προσωπικων χαρακτηρισμων, των ειρωνικων επιθετων και των μπινελικιων,



Αυτος ο george pap με τοσα μπινελικια που μου χει χωσει σε σχολια τα οποια μονο με μπινελικια δεν ειναι λογικο να απανταει καποιος,  οπως και σε αλλους με εχει προβληματισει...
Μηπως ειναι καποιο ειδος τελετης για να κανει αυτη τη μπουρδα να δουλεψει? 
Βριζουν, ξαναβριζουν (ειδικα αυτος κι αλλος ενας μπουφος που μου διαφευγει το nickname του), λες και προσπαθουν να ξορκισουν το κακο ματι, που φταιει και ο "εφευρετης" τους φτιαχνει τσακνοτσουκαλα  :hahahha: 



btw εψαξε κανεις αν φοιτησε οντως αυτο το βλημα πουθενα? γιατι αν αυτος ειναι Χημικος εγω ειμαι Αστροναυτης και γραφω απ την αποικεια του Αρη (με ρευμα απο ζωγραφομηχανη χαχαχαχα)

----------


## nestoras

> χαιρετω τον εκπροσωπο της ομαδας ΠΖ στο φορουμ (ναι μας πεισατε οτι δεν ξερετε που γραφει ο ΠαΠ )



Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αποσύρεις τον χαρακτηρισμό "εκπρόσωπος". Ο Τσιμπίδας, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τις "εφευρέσεις" του ΠΖ (και προφανώς κανένα συμφέρον).

 :Smile:

----------


## nepomuk

Μενελαε με την παραπανω μακροσκελη σου αναρτηση αφησες πολλα υπονοουμενα ,η μπαλλα παιρνει πολλους κτλπ
Σε ρωτω ευθεως εχεις να καταμαρτυρησεις οτιδηποτε εναντιον μου ; Με τη φραση  "Ειδε φως και τρουπωσε " (στα Τει αιγαλω) αφισταμαι πολυ απο την αναλυση σου ;
Επιστρεφω στο ερευνητικο - επιστημονικο εργο ΠΖ και θα ζητησω τα φωτα σου καθ οτι δεν προερχομαι απο τις Φυσικες Επιστημες , ενω με την Κβαντομηχανικη οι σχεσεις μου ειναι κακιστες.
Μικρο ιστορικο : Οταν με ορους Κλασικης Φυσικης το ολο οικοδομημα (πζ) ειχε καταρρευσει πχ βλεπε εδω VaselPi (Βασιλειο), οπου σε 3-4 γραμμες ειχε αποδομησει πληρως τον ερευνητη ,τοτε η επικοινωνιακη ομαδα
το γυρισε στο καλαματιανο  και στον καρσιλαμα  δηλ  ολη την "αλχημεια" που λαμβανει χωρα στις διαταξεις ΠΖ την απεδωσε σε Κβαντικα φαινομενα .Οσο "βρωμαγε" η αποδομηση με κλασικη φυσικη , δωστου κβαντομηχανικη.
Καποια στιγμη το περασμενο θερος στο aegean college και ο ιδιος ο πετρος αρχισε να ομιλει για κβαντομηχανικη και τις προβλεψεις  της, οπου μεσω αυτων ντριπλαρει τον β θερμοδυναμικο νομο.
Προεξαρχων ολης αυτης της καμπανιας των ..Κβαντα ενας λαμπρος επιστημων ,νεαρος σχετικα που συμβαδιζει με τις πλεον συγχρονες τασεις της Φυσικης .Το επιθετο του θυμιζει Ζυμαρικο ,ενω προσβλεπει στη σωτηρια του πλανητη
δια της απαλλαγης απο το Καρβουνο .Αρα Σωτηρης Μακαρονας  ,  στο  φ/β ευκολα θα καταληξεις στη σελιδα του , οπου υπαρχει μακρα στιχομυθια με την αφεντια μου .Πιο κατω θα παραθεσω καποια αποσοπασματα και θα παρακαλουσα να σχολιασεις.
Κλεινοντας θα σου ζητουσα να παραθεσεις οποιαδηποτε νεα πληροφορια εχεις για την Ευγενεστατη κυρια Παρουσιαστρια της αλληστου μνημης σειρας "Καλημερα Υδρογονο" .Μου θυμισε τα πρωτα παιδικα μου χρονια οταν στο κρατικο ραδιοφωνο στα μεσσαια μεσουρανουσε η Θεια Ολγα  και η περιφημη σειρα " Η Θεια Ολγα ξερει " .

Εδω οι ασκησεις Κβαντομηχανικης για επιλυση κατα την περιοδο των πασχαλινων διακοπων .
Καλο Πασχα σε ΟΛΟΥΣ.


Σωτηρης :  Ο  νομος: Καμμια θερμική μηχανή δεν μπορει να εχει απόδοση 100%. Δηλ να  βάζεις 1W και να παίρνεις 1W. Εδώ βάζει ο ΠΖ 0,3W και βγάζει 700W.  Σίγουρα το παραβιάζει ΑΝ ηταν θερμική μηχανή. Δεν ειναι όμως, θα  μπορουσε να χαρακτηριστεί περισσότερο καταλυτική αντίδραση  (αν το εμβαθύνουμε ισως μιλήσουμε για κβαντική υπέρθεση, οπου το  ινστιτούτο Bohr ειναι αξιοπιστο ίδρυμα προς αξιολόγηση, αλλα μην το παμε  τοσο μακρυά ) που υπακούει στην γενική αρχή της διατήρησης της  Ενέργειας.

Η  κβαντομηχανική εχει αρκετά κομμάτια της ανεξιχνίαστα, αν και  χρησιμοποιείται  σε καθημερινές εφαρμογές, όπως τα φωτοβολταϊκά, lasers  drivers ακομα στα led, οπου ο εφευρέτης πήρε και Nobel. Μακάρι να το  δούμε και στην υδρολυση σύντομα.


 παρόλο  που ειναι ενδιαφέρον αυτή η διαδικασία της μείωσης της συχνότητα  συντονισμού του νερού, δεν ειναι το κύριο κομμάτι. Το πως πετυχαίνει απο  διεγερμενο υδρογόνο να παραγει τέτοια υψηλής ισχύ ενέργεια ειναι το  επαναστατικό. Τα κλασσικά fuel cell θέλουν  τουλαχιστον 6 πλαίσιο χώρο για τα 700 w. Δηλαδή διεγερμενα  σωματίδια  υδρογόνου συμπεριφέρονται κυμματικως στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες οπου  δημιουργείται η διαφορα δυναμικού με το οξυγόνο και μεταφέρεται μεσω  περιεχομένου υδρογόνου σε ακροδέκτες, αποτελεί την μεγιστοποίηση του  εγχειρήματος και φαντάζομαι η κβαντική του φύση.

----------


## nick1974

Φυσικος ηταν αυτος που ειπε "αν δε λειτουργει με την κλασσικη φυσικη θα λειτουργει με την κβαντομηχανικη" ? δηλαδη το να μη λειτουργει καθολου δε του περασε  καν απ το μυαλο?
Δε σκεφτηκε να χρησιμοποιησει απλα  ΤΟ ΓΑΜΗΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΞΥΡΑΦΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΚΑΜ ?

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αποσύρεις τον χαρακτηρισμό "εκπρόσωπος". Ο Τσιμπίδας, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τις "εφευρέσεις" του ΠΖ (και προφανώς κανένα συμφέρον).



προφανως και προκειται για ειρωνικο-χιουμοριστικο σχολιο,γιαυτο και το ερωτηματικο στην παρενθεση  :Smile: 

εδω εμενα με αποκαλουνε κοτζαμου εκπροσωπο των πετρελαίκων εταιριων που τα παιρνω για να μπλοκαρω τη σωτηρια του πλανητη, το εκπροσωπος της ομαδας ειναι το κακο?  :Lol:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Μενελαε με την παραπανω μακροσκελη σου αναρτηση αφησες πολλα υπονοουμενα ,η μπαλλα παιρνει πολλους κτλπ
> Σε ρωτω ευθεως εχεις να καταμαρτυρησεις οτιδηποτε εναντιον μου ; Με τη φραση  "Ειδε φως και τρουπωσε " (στα Τει αιγαλω) αφισταμαι πολυ απο την αναλυση σου ;
> Επιστρεφω στο ερευνητικο - επιστημονικο εργο ΠΖ και θα ζητησω τα φωτα σου καθ οτι δεν προερχομαι απο τις Φυσικες Επιστημες , ενω με την Κβαντομηχανικη οι σχεσεις μου ειναι κακιστες.
> Μικρο ιστορικο : Οταν με ορους Κλασικης Φυσικης το ολο οικοδομημα (πζ) ειχε καταρρευσει πχ βλεπε εδω VaselPi (Βασιλειο), οπου σε 3-4 γραμμες ειχε αποδομησει πληρως τον ερευνητη ,τοτε η επικοινωνιακη ομαδα
> το γυρισε στο καλαματιανο  και στον καρσιλαμα  δηλ  ολη την "αλχημεια" που λαμβανει χωρα στις διαταξεις ΠΖ την απεδωσε σε Κβαντικα φαινομενα .Οσο "βρωμαγε" η αποδομηση με κλασικη φυσικη , δωστου κβαντομηχανικη.
> Καποια στιγμη το περασμενο θερος στο aegean college και ο ιδιος ο πετρος αρχισε να ομιλει για κβαντομηχανικη και τις προβλεψεις  της, οπου μεσω αυτων ντριπλαρει τον β θερμοδυναμικο νομο.
> Προεξαρχων ολης αυτης της καμπανιας των ..Κβαντα ενας λαμπρος επιστημων ,νεαρος σχετικα που συμβαδιζει με τις πλεον συγχρονες τασεις της Φυσικης .Το επιθετο του θυμιζει Ζυμαρικο ,ενω προσβλεπει στη σωτηρια του πλανητη
> δια της απαλλαγης απο το Καρβουνο .Αρα Σωτηρης Μακαρονας  ,  στο  φ/β ευκολα θα καταληξεις στη σελιδα του , οπου υπαρχει μακρα στιχομυθια με την αφεντια μου .Πιο κατω θα παραθεσω καποια αποσοπασματα και θα παρακαλουσα να σχολιασεις.
> Κλεινοντας θα σου ζητουσα να παραθεσεις οποιαδηποτε νεα πληροφορια εχεις για την Ευγενεστατη κυρια Παρουσιαστρια της αλληστου μνημης σειρας "Καλημερα Υδρογονο" .Μου θυμισε τα πρωτα παιδικα μου χρονια οταν στο κρατικο ραδιοφωνο στα μεσσαια μεσουρανουσε η Θεια Ολγα  και η περιφημη σειρα " Η Θεια Ολγα ξερει " .
> ...



που ακριβως πεταξα μομφη εναντιον σου?  και που εχω γραψει "ειδε φως και τρουπωσε"?  

μηπως κανεις λαθος?

----------


## kioan

> το Αίμα έχει σίδηρο ?
> το Αίμα έχει ψευδάργυρο ?
> το Αίμα εχει μια πλειάδα μεταλων μέσα του για να είναι υγείες ?
> 
> το κάθε μεταλο έχει [ή δεν έχει] την ξεχωριστή δική του συχνότητα ?
> 
> για την απεικόνιση των καρκινικών όγκων στον αξονικό τομογράφο πίνουν οι ασθενείς διάλυμα με ασθενές ραδιενεργό ισότοπο ?
> το οποίο έχει και αυτό την δική του ξεχωριστή συχνότητα ?
> 
> ...




Σε ορισμένες εξετάσεις με απεικονιστικές μεθόδους, δηλαδή σε μαγνητικές και αξονικές τομογραφίες, χρησιμοποιούνται σκιαγραφικές ουσίες για την ενίσχυση της αντίθεσης στην απεικόνιση των ιστών, οι οποίες δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με ραδιενεργά ισότοπα.
Στις μεθόδους που χρησιμοποιούν ακτίνες Χ χρησιμοποιούνται ουσίες μεγάλου ατομικού αριθμού που απορροφούν την ακτινοβολία.
Στις εξετάσεις που βασίζονται στον μαγνητικό συντονισμό χρησιμοποιούνται ουσίες (παραμαγνητικά ιόντα) που μεταβάλλουν τον χρόνο μαγνητικής αποκατάστασης των πυρήνων υδρογόνου που βρίσκονται σε διάφορους ιστούς του σώματος.
Ραδιενεργά ισότοπα χρησιμοποιούνται στο σπινθηρογράφημα και μετά την ενδοφλέβια χορήγησή τους, ανιχνεύεται η κίνησή τους στους διάφορους ιστούς μέσω της ακτινοβολίας γάμμα που εκπέμπουν.

Ο τρόπος που οι παραπάνω μέθοδοι μπορούν να εντοπίσουν εν εξελίξει καρκινικούς όγκους, είναι επειδή αυτοί αναπτύσσουν αιμοφόρα αγγεία που τους τροφοδοτούν και άρα στα σημεία αυτά θα παρατηρηθεί διαφορετική συγκέντρωση της σκιαγραφικής ουσίας ή του ραδιοϊσοτόπου. Είναι αυτονόητο πως εφόσον η σκιαγραφική ουσία και στις 3 μεθόδους χορηγείται ενδοφλεβίως, κυκλοφορεί σε ολόκληρο το σώμα και δεν πηγαίνει μόνο σε καρκινικούς ιστούς.
Προφανώς και δεν υφίσταται κάποια διαφοροποίηση ιδιοσυχνότητας υγιών και καρκινικών κυττάρων, μόνο αλλαγές στη συγκέντρωση της σκιαγραφικής ουσίας αναλόγως με τους υπό εξέταση ιστούς.

Τα καρκινικά κύτταρα δεν είναι κάτι το διαφορετικό σε σχέση με τα υγιή κύτταρα. Η διαφορά τους έγκειται σε μια ανωμαλία περιοχής του DNA, στο τελομερές, που βρίσκεται στα άκρα του χρωμοσώματος. Υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες το τελομερές φθίνει σε μήκος μετά από κάθε μίτωση επιφέροντας το γήρας των κυττάρων. Η αποκατάσταση των τελομερών ελέγχεται από το ένζυμο τελομεράση και όταν αυτό γίνεται ανεξέλεγκτα δίνει στα κύτταρα την δυνατότητα να πολλαπλασιάζονται επ' αόριστον. Η λειτουργία της τελομεράσης όπως και όλων των λειτουργιών του σώματός μας, είναι κωδικοποιημένη στη "γλώσσα μηχανής" που λέγεται DNA.
Δε χρειάζεται να μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες μιας και δεν είμαστε βιολόγοι, αλλά τα παραπάνω σε αυτόν τον απλοϊκό βαθμό που τα περιέγραψα θεωρητικά έπρεπε να είναι γνώση που έχει κάποιος από την υποχρεωτική του εκπαίδευση.

Ο λόγος που τα έγραψα όλα αυτά είναι για να δείξω πως τα καρκινικά κύτταρα δεν έχουν κάποια διαφορετική σύσταση σε σχέση με τα υγιή, απλώς έχουν διαφορετική πληροφορία κωδικοποιημένη. Έτσι η οποιαδήποτε θεωρία περί διαφορετικών ιδιοσυχνοτήτων βάσει της χημικής τους σύστασης καταλαβαίνετε πως δεν στέκει.
Για να το πω με ένα πιο χειροπιαστό παράδειγμα, είναι σαν να προσπαθεί κάποιος να εκτιμήσει το ποσοστό του ελεύθερου χώρου ενός σκληρού δίσκου απλώς ζυγίζοντάς τον με ζυγαριά ακριβείας  :Blink: 








> Αυτος ο george pap με τοσα μπινελικια που μου χει χωσει σε σχολια τα οποια μονο με μπινελικια δεν ειναι λογικο να απανταει καποιος, οπως και σε αλλους με εχει προβληματισει...
> Μηπως ειναι καποιο ειδος τελετης για να κανει αυτη τη μπουρδα να δουλεψει?



Αφότου απέτυχε η παραγωγή αστείρευτης ενέργειας με ραδιοκύματα...
Αφότου απέτυχε η παραγωγή αστείρευτης ενέργειας από την βαρύτητα...
Αφότου απέτυχε η παραγωγή αστείρευτης ενέργειας από υδροστρόβιλους στα καζανάκια...
Αφότου απέτυχε η παραγωγή αστείρευτης ενέργειας από peltier και ρεσό...
Αφότου απέτυχε η παραγωγή ενέργειας με κβαντομηχανική...
Μήπως διεξάγεται έρευνα στην παραγωγή αστείρευτης ενέργειας από μπινελίκια;  :W00t:

----------


## tsimpidas

> προφανως και προκειται για ειρωνικο-χιουμοριστικο σχολιο,γιαυτο και το ερωτηματικο στην παρενθεση 
> 
> εδω εμενα με αποκαλουνε κοτζαμου εκπροσωπο των πετρελαίκων εταιριων που τα παιρνω για να μπλοκαρω τη σωτηρια του πλανητη, το εκπροσωπος της ομαδας ειναι το κακο?




Δεν σε παρεξηγώ, οκ. 

όντως δεν ξέρω αυτόν τον Γιώργο Παπ, και αν είναι στο ΦΒ ούτε θα τον βρω μαλλον γιατί δεν έχω λογαριασμό εκεί.

τώρα η λειτουργεια τύπου όχλου που είναι εμφανής σε αυτό το θέμα δεν βγάζει και το καλύτερο,,, και αυτή ηταν 
και η παρατήρηση μου, οτι αν θέλετε να περάσετε κάποιον απο ιερά εξέταση θα πρέπει να πάτε προσεκτικά και οχι να δίνετε ''πάτημα'' στον κάθε ζωγράφο.

Αν ο Ζωγράφος ειναι απατεώνας τότε ξέρει καλά να κρύβει τα ψέματα του ανάμεσα σε αλήθειες,, [όπως κάθε καλός ψεύτης] όταν εσείς προκείμενου 
να αποκαλύψετε τα ψέματα του απορυπτετε καθε λεγόμενο χωρίς κοσκίνισμα τότε πέφτετε στην δική του παγίδα.

*Απο την αρχη ο Ζωγραφος μίλησε για εφαρμογές που υπαρχουν αλλά δεν είναι γνώστες στο ευρύ κοινό και έτσι σαν 
καλός swooman μας έδειξε την γυναικά που μετατρέπεται σε γορίλα.*

έτσι και τώρα διαβάζει στις διάφορες επιστημονικες εξελίξεις και εσύ-εσείς τρέχετε να πείτε οτι οτιδήποτε βγαίνει από το στόμα του είναι φούμαρα και μεταξωτές κορδέλες,,χωρίς να το διασταυροσετε οτι κάποιες ανακαλύψεις υπαρχουν εδω και χρονιά,, σαν... να φοβάστε οτι θα γινει ο ζωγράφος εφευρετης του τροχού και της φωτιάς,,,  
έτσι μειώνεστε εσείς 
στα μάτια κάποιου που ξέρει δυο πράγματα 

και φαίνεστε ανεξήγητα εχθρικοί στα μάτια αυτών που είναι αδαείς.



ούτε η αγένεια προάγει μια θέση 
ούτε όμως και όταν προτρέχουμε.

----------


## kioan

> όταν εσείς προκείμενου 
> να αποκαλύψετε τα ψέματα του απορυπτετε καθε λεγόμενο χωρίς κοσκίνισμα τότε πέφτετε στην δική του παγίδα.
> ...
> έτσι μειώνεστε εσείς 
> στα μάτια κάποιου που ξέρει δυο πράγματα 
> 
> 
> και φαίνεστε ανεξήγητα εχθρικοί στα μάτια αυτών που είναι αδαείς.






Από όσα έχω διαβάσει, στο παρόν forum τα λεγόμενα του ΠΖ σχολιάζονται με βάσει τις φυσικές επιστήμες και τους νόμους που τις διέπουν.
Εκείνος ισχυρίζεται πως έχει καταρρίψει τη Φυσική όπως τη γνωρίζουμε, οπότε εκείνος οφείλει να μας το αποδείξει για να τον πιστέψουμε. Όσο και αν δεν του αρέσει, αυτή είναι η επιστημονική μέθοδος και μόνο μέσω αυτής θα μπορέσει να πείσει τον οποιονδήποτε νοήμονα.
Επίσης δεν θα έπρεπε να θεωρούν τα τεκμηριωμένα σχόλια ως απειλή, αλλά ίσα ίσα που θα έπρεπε να είναι δεκτικοί σε αυτά. Βασικό χαρακτηριστικό κάθε νέας πρότασης είναι η δυνατότητα διάψευσής της, με άλλα λόγια η δυνατότητα να αποδειχθεί ψευδής μέσω νέων παρατηρήσεων. Αν μια πρόταση δεν είναι διαψεύσιμη, δηλαδή αν δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει δοκιμασία που να μπορεί να την διαψεύσει, τότε δεν είναι υπόθεση. Αντίθετα είναι άποψη, δήλωση ή απλή απάτη, που δεν βασίζεται στην επιστημονική μέθοδο.


Οι αδαείς έτσι και αλλιώς θα πιστέψουν αυτό που θέλουν να ακούσουν. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αναδείχτηκε και ο Καματερός με το θαυματουργό νερό του, ο Χουστουλάκης με το θεραπευτικό καβουρόζουμο, η πικραγγουριά, η φραπελιά κλπ
Το κοινό που είχαν όλα τα παραπάνω ήταν ότι υποσχέθηκαν στους αδαείς (και δυστυχώς απελπισμένους) αυτό που ήθελαν να ακούσουν, την θεραπεία του καρκίνου.


Προσωπικά το έχω ξαναδηλώσει και στο παρελθόν: όταν ο ΠΖ καταφέρει και φτιάξει αυτό που υπόσχεται, δηλαδή μια μηχανή που να αποδίδει στην έξοδό της μεγαλύτερο ποσό ενέργειας από το άθροισμα των μορφών ενέργειας με τις οποίες τροφοδοτείται, θα βγω εδώ δημόσια να ζητήσω συγνώμη και να παραδεχτώ πως όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έκανα λάθος.

----------


## nepomuk

> όντως δεν ξέρω αυτόν τον Γιώργο Παπ, και αν είναι στο ΦΒ ούτε θα τον βρω μαλλον γιατί δεν έχω λογαριασμό εκεί.
> 
> τώρα η λειτουργεια τύπου όχλου που είναι εμφανής σε αυτό το θέμα δεν βγάζει και το καλύτερο,,, και αυτή ηταν 
> και η παρατήρηση μου, οτι αν θέλετε να περάσετε κάποιον απο ιερά εξέταση θα πρέπει να πάτε προσεκτικά και οχι να δίνετε ''πάτημα'' στον κάθε ζωγράφο.





Αν εδω ειμαστε οχλος , τυφλα ναχουν οι σελιδες υποστηριξης στο φ/β αναγνωρισμενες απο τον πετρο .
Μιλαμε για πορεια αναρχικων , αντιεξουσιαστων μπαχαλακηδων και ...βησιγοτθων μαζι .
Για το "επισημο" φορουμ του μουστακια στο zougla.gr δεν το συζηταμε , επικρατει ενα καθεστως τυπου Κινας μεχρι και Β Κορεας,
για αυτο και δεν παταει σχεδον κανεις πλεον.
Για τον Παπ τωρα : Ειναι γνωστο οτι δινει και τη ψυχη του για τον Πετρο . Γιατι ; γιατι διοτι επειδη  και γιατι κλανει το γατι ,
αβυσσος η ψυχη του ανθρωπου.Ειναι αληθεια οτι σε  αυτο  το φορουμ εχει υβριστει ,χλευαστει και λοιδωρηθει ο μουστακιας ,
απ την αλλη ο παπ ,αντι επιχειρηματων βωμολοχει ακαταπαυστα κατα μελων του φορουμ ,οπου και να τους πετυχει.
Δεν γνωριζω  ποιος ηρξατο χειρων  αδικων.Δεν αξιζει  σε ανθρωπους  αυτης της ποιοτητας να ξεκατινιαζονται ενθεν κακειθεν .
Στο τελος πιστευω  θα  βρεθει μια φορμουλα  πολιτισμενης επικοινωνιας.

----------


## nick1974

> Αν ο Ζωγράφος ειναι απατεώνας τότε ξέρει καλά να κρύβει τα ψέματα του ανάμεσα σε αλήθειες,, [όπως κάθε καλός ψεύτης] όταν εσείς προκείμενου 
> να αποκαλύψετε τα ψέματα του απορυπτετε καθε λεγόμενο χωρίς κοσκίνισμα τότε πέφτετε στην δική του παγίδα.




ποιος να λεει ψεματα?

Ο εφευρετης των supercapacitors?  (και μαλιστα με ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟ!!!!! )
O εφευρετης των peltier?
Ο ανθρωπος που λεει οτι ενα παλιο Ρωσικο κομπρεσερ αερος ειναι υψηλης τεχνολογιας δικη του εφευρεση που κανει αποσυμπιεση σε ενα σουρωτηρι που κραταει 20 bar επειδη εχει χοντρα τοιχωματα?
Ο ανθρωπος που φτιαχνει πηνια απο χαλκοσωληνα που καταληγουν σε κοσσακια βιδωμενα σε ενα σασι και λεει πως εκει κυκλοφορουν κατι αερια?
Ο ανθρωπος που χρησιμοποιει X-Band κυμματοδηγους κομμενους με ...δοντια καρχαρια και στραβωμενους και λεει πως εκει κυκλοφορουν ΤΕΡΑΧΕΡΤΖ?
Ο ανθρωπος που εφηβρε τα DC μοτερακια και που με ειδικη περιελιξη τα παει 6 Α ενω πριν ηταν λιγοτερα?
Ο ανθρωπος που εκανε 4 χρονια Φυσικο, εβγαλε 9.8 και δεν πηρε πτυχιο?
Ο εφευρετης των gravity generators? 
O ανθρωπος που λεει οτι μια λαμπα νηματος δεν αναβει με τιποτα αλλα αυτος με τα τσακνοτσουκαλα ειναι ο μονος που μπορει να την αναψει?
Ο ανθρωπος που εχει φτιαξει ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΕΡΑΧΕΡΤΖ ΜΕ CPU, ΠΡΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΟΤΥΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙ ΥΠΟΠΤΑ CD PLAYER η κατι τετοιο?
Ο ανθρωπος που εχει σε ενα κουτι gun diodes, κυματοδηγους, πλακετες και αλλα τσακνοτσουκαλα και τιποτα απ ολα αυτα δε συνδεεται με τιποτα και λεει πως δε χρειαζονται καλωδια γιατι εχουν μεταλικο υδρογονο?
Ο ανθρωπος που λεει οτι θα πεσουμε απ την καρεκλα αν μαθουμε οτι υπαρχει -δικη του εφευρεση... αποκλειστικοτητα- πυκνωτης 20F ? (απο γραφενιοο, μη το ξεχναμε αυτο)
Ο ανθρωπος που εφηυρε τα "υψισυχνα σωληνακια" και που πιστευει πως οι διοδοι gun ενισχυουν.... κατι?
Ο ανθρωπος που εφτιαξε κατι μικροκυμματικο ισχυος ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΔΙΟΔΟΥΣ GUN ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ MAGNETRON?
κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ 
κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ
κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ

Ε ναι, πρεπει να εισαι αριστουχος  MIT με υποτροφια απ τη ΝΑΣΑ για να καταλαβεις καποιο ψεμα απ ολα αυτα και ολα τα υπολοιπα (απο που να το πρωτοποιασεις? )

----------


## nestoras

> Σε ορισμένες εξετάσεις με απεικονιστικές μεθόδους,  δηλαδή σε μαγνητικές και αξονικές τομογραφίες....







> ποιος να λεει ψεματα?
> 
> ......



Χαρά στο κουράγιο σας που κάθεστε και αναλύετε τα πάντα με τόσες λεπτομέρειες....

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το θέμα με τον ΠΖ, θα σβήσει σταδιακά, θα εξασθενίσει, αυτός θα εξαφανιστεί από την επικαιρότητα, θα την κάνει με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια χωρίς να έχει εμφανίσει απολυτως τίποτε ουσιαστικό και το μόνο που θα έχει μείνει θα είναι κάτι γραφικοί γέροντες μετά από 20 χρόνια που θα λένε στα εγγόνια τους (ή θα συζητάνε μεταξύ τους στο καφενείο) ότι ο ΠΖ είχε ανακαλύψει πηγή αστείρευτης ενέργειας αλλά τον φάγαν τα κυκλώματα των πετρελαϊκών...

----------


## picdev

> ένας απλός άνθρωπος είμαι.
> 
> αυτόν τον George Pap που τον παρακολουθητε ??



Μπορείς να μας πεις τι σπουδές ή τη  επάγγελμα κάνεις ?
Η γιαγιά μου τον πίστεψε το ζωγράφο αλλά εγώ οταν ειδα κομμένα σωληνάκια χαλκού και μέσα πλακέτα ξέμπαρκη ethernet , μαζί με κάτι κυματοδηγους, καταλαβα οτι κάτι τρέχει.
Ειδικά όταν μιλαγε καταλαβα οτι λέει αρλούμπες.

----------


## nick1974

> και μέσα πλακέτα ξέμπαρκη ethernet




νομιζω η μονη διφωνια που μπορει να χουμε εδω μεσα ειναι ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΟΛΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ (που την ελεγε "ο ταλαντωτης" ...διοτι ετσι ακριβως ειναι οι μικροκυμματικοι ταλαντωτες  :hahahha:  ) Εμενα πιο πολυ απο cd μου κανε


btw οσον αφορα τα ψεματα αυτου του απιστευτου τυπου, αν σου πει καλημερα ειναι βεβαιο πως θα ναι νυχτα ακομα κι αν εχει Ηλιο. 
Πιο πιθανο θα ναι να ετυχε καποιο σπανιο φαινομενο που να φαινεται ο Ηλιος τη νυχτα παρα αυτος ο κουτοπονηρος απατεωνας να λεει κατι αληθινο

----------


## Fire Doger

> και μέσα πλακέτα ξέμπαρκη ethernet



Είναι για να SCPI commands :Lol: 
Βέβαια η μετεξέλιξη της συσκευής είναι πολύ καλύτερη....
Από BGA πήγαμε σε PDIP, throw hole, αντιστάσεις του 70, axial caps κλπ...
Και κυματοδηγούς κολλημένους με tape στην πλακέτα... Τουλάχιστον στην 1η τους είχε με κοσάκια....



Για να μην ήμαστε και άδικοι για αυτούς που μας διαβάζουν και δεν γνωρίζουν ορίστε και μια αναφορά από μια γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων
Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι του ΠΖ μπορεί να φτάσει 1000 φορές μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα απ' αυτήν!

----------


## tsimpidas

> Αν εδω ειμαστε οχλος , τυφλα ναχουν οι σελιδες υποστηριξης στο φ/β αναγνωρισμενες απο τον πετρο .
> Μιλαμε για πορεια αναρχικων , αντιεξουσιαστων μπαχαλακηδων και ...βησιγοτθων μαζι .
> Για το "επισημο" φορουμ του μουστακια στο zougla.gr δεν το συζηταμε , επικρατει ενα καθεστως τυπου Κινας μεχρι και Β Κορεας,
> για αυτο και δεν παταει σχεδον κανεις πλεον.



όπως είπα δεν έχω λογαριασμό στο F/B 

ούτε είπα ούτε έχω να πω κάτι για την ''εφευρεση'' του Ζωγραφου,, αν ψάχνετε κάποιον για να τσακωθείτε αφήστε μερικούς απο αυτούς τους Βησιγότθους να μπουν στο παρόν θέμα να έχετε να τσακώνεστε.

όσο για το κλίμα Β. Κορέας εδώ εγώ που δεν αναφέρθηκα καν στην στον ζωγραφο και ο άλλος θέλει να μάθει τι δουλεια κάνω και τι σπουδές και ίσως οδό και αριθμό, 



μην τσακώνεστε χωρίς αντίπαλο, μετά βλέπετε αντιπάλους παντού.







> Στο τελος πιστευω θα βρεθει μια φορμουλα πολιτισμενης επικοινωνιας.




και μετά ξύπνησα.....

----------


## nepomuk

> όπως είπα δεν έχω λογαριασμό στο F/B 
> 
> ούτε είπα ούτε έχω να πω κάτι για την ''εφευρεση'' του Ζωγραφου,, αν ψάχνετε κάποιον για να τσακωθείτε αφήστε μερικούς απο αυτούς τους Βησιγότθους να μπουν στο παρόν θέμα να έχετε να τσακώνεστε.
> 
> όσο για το κλίμα Β. Κορέας εδώ εγώ που δεν αναφέρθηκα καν στην στον ζωγραφο και ο άλλος θέλει να μάθει τι δουλεια κάνω και τι σπουδές και ίσως οδό και αριθμό, 
> 
> 
> 
> μην τσακώνεστε χωρίς αντίπαλο, μετά βλέπετε αντιπάλους παντού.
> ...





Δεν χρειαζεται λογαριασμος στο φ/β για να βλεπεις τλχ στις 2 απο τις 3   επισημες σελιδες Zografos waterpower και funclub.
Σκληρη πορτα εχει μονο το free energy , οπου επισκεπτομαι με δανεικο προφιλ , γνωστο δεδηλωμενο αλλα παραλληλα θεωρουμαι "κουκουλοφορος" .
Αν δεν πας  με  τα  νερα τους  , θα  φας σουτ με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες .Ο Παπ θα σε ξεπροβοδισει με  ενα  " μαζεψε τα κουβαδακια σου και αντε  αλλου να παιξεις".
Στο επισημο φορουμ της Ζουγλας παλι η εισοδος για αναγνωση ειναι ελευθερη , χωρις λογαριασμο . Αν ποσταρεις  για να παιξει πρεπει το μηνυμα να ειναι  αβανταδορικο
να μην αμφισβητει κτλπ .Αν τυχον ειρωνευτεις  ελαφρα  , τρως  3ημερη αποβολη.
Εισαι πολυ πιο παλιος απο  μενα στα ηλεκτρονικα , εναν χωρο  εν γενει ανοικτο - δημοκρατικο .Σπανια θα σου βαλει  χερι ο διαχειριστης , ιδιως αν πας "να τη βγεις " σε παλιους συναδελφους του.
Οι ΟστροΓοτθοι βεβαιως και ειναι καλοδεχουμενοι  στο  φορουμ , αμην και ποτε  να  μπει κανενας , αλλα δεν ερχονται , αυτοι παιζουν μονο στο δικο τους γηπεδο και υπο ελεγχομενες συνθηκες.
Το αυτο ισυχει για τον Μεγαλο Ερευνητη , εχει φαει εδω το ξυλο της αρκουδας , κλωτσιες ,μπουνιες σφαλιαρες , εχει χλευασθει και απαξιωθει ακομα και σαν ανθρωπος  , οχι μονο σαν ηλεκτρονικος.
Τιποτα  ο Πετρος , ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση , ενω εδω ειναι ο φυσικος του χωρος , των συναδελφων του , απαξιει εντελως , ο Παπ μονο προσπαθει σε αλλους χωρους να εκμηδενισει αυτο το φορουμ .
Ζητηθηκε νομιζω  το γνωστικο σου αντικειμενο , με το τι καταγινεσαι , αν εχεις πιασει ποτε  κολλητηρι , κατσαβιδι  , πολυμετρο , αν ξερεις απο βεσπα , κβαζαρς και τι εστι κβαντικο φυστικι αιγινητικο.
Κατα τα λοιπα  ουτε ελεγχος κοινωνικων φρονηματων γινεται εδω  , ουτε ζητουνται διευθυνσεις και τηλεφωνα  , ουτε πιστοποιητικα επαγγελματικης επαρκειας . Καλη καρδια  μονο .

----------


## tsimpidas

> .



εχεις δικιο !! :Thumbup1:

----------


## nepomuk

Η Θεια Ολγα κατι ηξερε  :  Λιανα Ζωγραφου ,  τωρα  στο   beradio 

*Το 2015 παρουσίασε την εκπομπή με τίτλο  ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ στην τηλεόραση της Zougla.gr στην οποία συμμετείχε στην προετοιμασία και αρχισυνταξία  της εκπομπής.

liana.jpg

http://www.xpressnews.gr/liana-zogra...os-viografiko-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY_wTlDcVWc


*Επι του πιεστηριου : Αυτη την ωρα ο Υπερσυντονιστης απο το Λονδινο παιρνει συνεντευξη απο τον Πετρο
μεσω videoδιασκεψης . Αργοτερα  μετα  το  μονταζ  θα παρουσιαστει εδω .
Οι Φημες οργιαζαν  οτι μετα και τις σημερινες αναρτησεις  και αφου ενημερωθηκε απο τους οικειους του, αποφασισε να βγει
για  να "καθαρισει " το ονομα του . Πολλα ακουγονταν  στη πιατσα.

----------


## nick1974

βασικα να καθαρισει το ονομα του αποκλειεται γιατι ακομα κι αν κατεβασει ΟΛΑ τα βιντεακια υπαρχουν οι αναμεταδωσεις τους, οποτε ο συγκεκριμενος απλα θα παραμεινει στην ιστορια ως ο γελωτοποιος της καρδιας μας. (την οποια κοντεψε να τη στειλει αδιαβαστη καμποσες φορες με τα πυροτουβλα που αμολαει απροειδοποιητα... Ας εβαζε τουλαχιστο ενα "ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΠΥΡΟΤΟΥΒΛΟ")
Αυτο που ΙΣΩΣ γινει ειναι ο ταρζαν να επιλεξει με μεγαλυτερη προσοχη τον επομενο μεγαλο σωτηρα

----------


## lepouras

> Η Θεια Ολγα κατι ηξερε  :  Λιανα Ζωγραφου ,  τωρα  στο   beradio



κρατάω τα παρακάτω και λύνονται και απορίες.

*Λιάνα Ζωγράφου - Βιογραφικό*





*Η Λιάνα Ζωγράφου.......*του πατέρα* της  Πέτρος Ζωγράφος* ........ ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό *Beradio.gr* , (*του αδελφού της Βαγγέλη Ζωγράφου*)

εντάξει. δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο για να καταλάβουμε τελικά από που και το τόσο σπρώξιμο του μπαμπά στα μέσα..

----------


## Thansavv

Και στον ίδιο ραδ. σταθμό ξεκίνησε εκπομπές ο Π. Κοτσιάνης. Προσεχώς στην εκπομπή *«Είμαι Έλληνας,εύρηκα !» * καλεσμένος και ο ΠΖ. 
Θα κρατήσει η εκπομπή για 3-4 βδομάδες και μετά ΤΠ.

----------


## VaselPi

Εδώ η κουβέντα άναψε για τα καλά, ωστόσο είναι λάθος ο Π.Ζ και η «εφεύρεσή» του  να συγκρίνεται με το ΒΑΝ. Καμία σχέση! Ουρανός και Γη.
1. Οι προτάσεις του Π.Ζ. παραβιάζουν τις βασικότερες Αρχές της Φυσικής, όπως τις μαθαίνουμε στο Λύκειο, αλλά και στα θέματα τα τεχνικά, είχε προβεί σε χονδροκομμένες απάτες, τόσο χονδροκομμένες, που σε «βγάζουν από τα ρούχα», όπως πολύ σωστά παρατηρεί ο Νίκος (*nick1974*). 
Όταν γίνεται λόγος για 100 THz, πρόκειται για κύματα με μήκος 3 μm!!! Όσοι τα αναφέρουν, αντιλαμβάνονται περί τίνος  πρόκειται, πως παράγονται, πως άγονται, πως ακτινοβολούνται, πως ενισχύονται, εξασθενούν κλ.π; 1 mW να παράγεις, Νόμπελ θα σου δώσουν! Αλλά απίστευτοί ήταν και οι καλεσμένοι στις εκπομπές. Τους έδειχνε και τους παρουσίαζε τους κυματοδηγούς των 10 GHz (καρδιά του αντιδραστήρα ψυχρής καύσης), δίχως έστω ένας από αυτούς να αντιληφθεί την απάτη, καθώς ο κυματοδηγός αυτός ήταν της συχνότητας 10000 (!!!) φορές μικρότερη των 100 THz. Τυφλοί ήταν, άσχετοι ήταν, τι ήταν; 

2. Την υπόθεση ΒΑΝ την παρακολουθώ, όπως όλοι. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, πρόκειται για την πιο αξιόλογη μέθοδο πρόγνωσης των σεισμών, καθώς μας πληροφορεί για 3 βασικά μεγέθη: που-πόσο-πότε. Όλα τα άλλα πρόδρομα φαινόμενα μας παρέχουν την πληροφορία μόνο για ένα από τα 3 μεγέθη. Σε αυτό πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και την υψηλή πιθανότητα πρόβλεψης, που «εκ των υστέρων», είναι της τάξης 70 %. Οι πιθανότητες πρόβλεψης με βάση των άλλων πρόδρομων φαινομένων, είναι δεκάδες φορές μικρότερη. Που κόλλησε αυτή η εφεύρεση; 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, την εφεύρεση την «έκαψε» η ίδια η ομάδα ΒΑΝ, με τους λάθος και παράλογους χειρισμούς που είχε κάνει. 
Καταρχάς, η πιθανότητα 70 % είναι υψηλή, μεγάλο άλμα, αλλά στα πλαίσια της Έρευνας και της Επιστήμης, ωστόσο είναι ακόμη πολύ μικρή για να χαρακτηριστεί «πρόβλεψη», με όρους της Σεισμολογίας, αλλά και της Πολιτείας, που καλείται να αναλάβει την ευθήνη αυτής της ανακοίνωσης. Αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος που οι σεισμολόγοι την εναντιώθηκαν. Αλλά την εναντιώθηκαν και για λόγους ανταγωνιστικούς: «Για ποίο λόγο την πρόβλεψη των σεισμών την κάνει μία ερευνητική ομάδα φυσικών Στερεάς Κατάστασης; Δική μας είναι αυτή η δουλειά, όπως και η ευθύνη, έλεγαν». Ήταν λάθος της ομάδας να επιδιώξει να αναλάβει την πρόβλεψη των σεισμών. Λάθη έκανε και η Πολιτεία, που τους ανέθεσε αυτό το έργο, αλλά σιωπηλά, την ώρα που υπήρχε θεσμοθετημένη υπηρεσία που βαρυνόταν με αυτήν της ευθύνη, το Γεωδυναμικό Ινστιτούτο. Υπό τις συνθήκες αυτές, η σύγκρουση των ομάδων  ήταν αναμενόμενη. Η ομάδα έπρεπε να είχε προβλέψει αυτήν τη σύγκρουση και να παραμείνει μόνο στο ερευνητικό μέρος της μεθόδου, επιδιώκοντας τη βελτίωση του λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο, αλλά και των παραμέτρων πρόβλεψης. Έτσι, αντί για γόνιμη συνεργασία με τους σεισμολόγους, προέκυψε μία αντιπαράθεση που συχνά συνοδευόταν και με ακρότητες. Άκουγες τους σεισμολόγους, και συμπέραινες ότι ο σκοπός της Σεισμολογίας είναι «να μην προβλέπει τους σεισμούς»! Σκέτος παραλογισμός. Όταν τους ρωτούσαν: είναι η ομάδα ΒΑΝ «τσαρλατάνοι ή απατεώνες» - ακολουθούσε σιωπή, καθότι ως ερευνητές και μορφωμένα άτομα, γνώριζαν τις δυνατότητες της μεθόδου ΒΑΝ.
Επίσης, δεν πρέπει να μας διαφεύγει και η εξής λεπτομέρεια: ΒΑΝ, σημαίνει Βαρώτσος-Αλεξόπουλος-Νομικός. Εδώ βαρύνει πολύ το όνομα - Αλεξόπουλος, δηλαδή όνομα Φυσικού, την Επιστημονική Επάρκεια, αλλά και Ηθικό Ανάστημα του οποίου δεν αμφισβήτησε ποτέ κανείς.

3. Ο Τσελέντης. Εκτιμώ τον Τσελέντη ως άτομο και ερευνητή. Δεν εντάχτηκε σε καμία από τις αντιπαρατιθέμενες ομάδες. Η αντιπαράθεση αυτή, μόνο ζημιά έκανε. Δε συμφωνούσε με την κρητική των σεισμολόγων, αλλά και δε συμμεριζόταν την «αισιοδοξία» της ομάδας ΒΑΝ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η στάση αυτή ήταν-είναι η πλέων σωστή και αντικειμενική, απαλλαγμένη από τα περιττά πάθη, αλλά είναι και γόνιμη, που οδηγεί τελικά στη συνεργασία, έστω της επόμενης γενιάς ερευνητών. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Αν και το πρωταπριλιατικο χωρατο πηγε .. αδιαβαστο , το σημερινο ελπιζω να τυχει εμβριθους αναλυσης.


*George Pap ha compartido un enlace.*

13 horas







Είναι  αξιοθαύμαστο το τι τιτάνιες προσπάθειες κάνει η παγκόσμια επιστημονική  και επιχειρηματική κοινότητα για να κρατήσει σε κίνηση τα ηλεκτρικά  οχήματα, 
ενώ τα πράγματα είναι τόσο απλά με ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ.  Φουλάρεις νερό και φεύγεις

----------


## kioan

Ήμουν σε παιχνιδάδικο τις προάλλες και είδα ένα ολόκληρο ράφι με τέτοια προϊόντα:





Τα έψαξα λίγο και είδα ότι η εταιρεία αυτή βγάζει και άλλα παρόμοια:





Πιστεύω πως δύο πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν:

ή η "εφεύρεση" έγινε πολύ προσιτή και προσβάσιμη στον καθένα όπως ακριβώς υποσχέθηκε ο "εφευρέτης"ή μάθαμε από που παίρνει ιδέες και τα παραπάνω να περιμένουμε σύντομα να τα δούμε κακοαντιγραμμένα σε επόμενες τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές ως "εφευρέσεις" του που θα λύσουν το ενεργειακό
(περιμένω τη στιγμή που θα μας πει να καλλιεργούμε πατάτες στο μπαλκόνι για να τροφοδοτούμε όλο το σπίτι με δωρεάν ενέργεια  :Lol:  )


Σοβαρά τώρα, να αγοράζετε έξυπνα και δημιουργικά παιχνίδια για τα παιδιά/ανήψια/βαπτιστήρια/εγγόνια σας, γιατί μετά μεγαλώνουν και γίνονται μέλη σε ομάδες υποστήριξης Πολύ Ζαβών  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nick1974

του κλεψαν τις ιδεες  :hahahha: 

btw η διαφορα ολων αυτων απ τις βλακειες του ζωγραφου ειναι πως αυτα εδω ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ  :Dancing:

----------


## rama

Λοιπόν, αφού οι θιασώτες του ΠΖ διαβάζουν αυτό το thread, γιατί να μην τους προτείνουμε να γίνει μία ιδιωτική παρουσίαση της "συσκευής" σε μία ομάδα 2-3 μελών του forum με τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών & φυσικής.
Η δέσμευση από πλευράς του forum είναι ότι το ίδιο βράδυ τα μέλη της επιτροπής αξιολόγησης θα πρέπει να δηλώσουν δημόσια τις εντυπώσεις τους, και να υπογράψουν αν θέλει ο ΠΖ "σύμφωνο εμπιστευτικότητας" σχετικά με όσα θα δούν και θα ακούσουν.
Ο ΠΖ από την πλευρά του θα πρέπει να επιτρέψει στην επιτροπή να ελέγξει και να μετρήσει κάθε ισχυρισμό περί παραγωγής αερίων, ενέργειας κλπ, καθώς και την ίδια τη συσκευή για τυχόν κρυμμένες πηγές ενέργειας.

----------


## nepomuk

Ο  Θείος λόγος και η θυσία της Σταύρωσης ας καθοδηγούν την κάθε σκέψη μας  για να βλέπουμε πίσω με κατανόηση, μπροστά με ελπίδα, γύρω μας με αγάπη.  Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία, να μας δοθεί η δύναμη για την δική μας ανάσταση, από το σκοτάδι στο απόλυτο Φως.

Η πηγη του φωτος:
http://www.hellagen.gr/2018/04/blog-post.html#more

Επισης απο το Ηγετικο Στελεχος των ομαδων Επικοινωνιακης Υποστηριξης (πζ )
Gpap,εκπορευθη το ακολουθο Αναστασιμο μηνυμα : 

                                George Pap                             23 hours ago 

                                                    Τελικά τι είναι πιο δύσκολο, να ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ή να ΜΙΣΕΙΣ; Τι είναι πιο σοφό, να νοιάζεσαι για το ΑΤΟΜΙΚΟ σου συμφέρον ή για το ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΟ; Τι είναι πιο εξαγνιστικό, να θαυμάζεις και να ΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙΣ ή να νοιώθεις ΦΘΟΝΟ και ΖΗΛΙΑ; ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗο»Ώ     

σσ για την αντιγραφη Γ.Σ.
απορια:μηπως ο παπ στρωνει γεφυρες επικοινωνιας  και ακολουθως ο rama ;

Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε στην Ενεργειακη Ανασταση της χωρας .
Μακαριοι οσοι θα πιστεψουν χωρις να δουν και να μετρησουν,
ινα αυτοι "απολαυσουσιν" την ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΝ των Ουρανων .
αμην.



Χριστος Ανεστη Φιλτατοι.

----------


## nick1974

> Λοιπόν, αφού οι θιασώτες του ΠΖ διαβάζουν αυτό το thread, γιατί να μην τους προτείνουμε να γίνει μία ιδιωτική παρουσίαση της "συσκευής" σε μία ομάδα 2-3 μελών του forum με τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών & φυσικής.
> Η δέσμευση από πλευράς του forum είναι ότι το ίδιο βράδυ τα μέλη της επιτροπής αξιολόγησης θα πρέπει να δηλώσουν δημόσια τις εντυπώσεις τους, και να υπογράψουν αν θέλει ο ΠΖ "σύμφωνο εμπιστευτικότητας" σχετικά με όσα θα δούν και θα ακούσουν.
> Ο ΠΖ από την πλευρά του θα πρέπει να επιτρέψει στην επιτροπή να ελέγξει και να μετρήσει κάθε ισχυρισμό περί παραγωγής αερίων, ενέργειας κλπ, καθώς και την ίδια τη συσκευή για τυχόν κρυμμένες πηγές ενέργειας.




γιατι θα δουν την πλακετα του ταλαντωτη των 300THz με τις cpu και θα την αντιγραψουν  :hahahha:

----------


## jlian

> Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε στην Ενεργειακη Ανασταση της χωρας .
> Μακαριοι οσοι θα πιστεψουν χωρις να δουν και να μετρησουν,
> ινα αυτοι "απολαυσουσιν" την ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΝ των Ουρανων .



Η θρησκεια ειναι το τελευταιο οχυρο των απατεωνων. Με το υφος γραφης στιλ απολογητη, φαινεται να προσπαθουν να ριξουν παραγαδια στο κοινο που διαβαζει τις προφητειες του Γεροντα απο τις σχετικες χωματερες του ιντερνετ. Οταν πρωτοειδα την "εφευρεση" του ΠΖ υπεθεσα οτι ειναι αλλος ενα απο τα ψωνια που προσπαθουν να καθισουν στο "θρονο" του αρχιψωνιου Γκιολβα. Μετα την επιλεκτικη αναγνωση σημειων σε αυτο το θεμα, εγινε ξεκαθαρο οτι ο τυπος ειναι con artist.

----------


## nepomuk

> Η θρησκεια ειναι το τελευταιο οχυρο των απατεωνων. Με το υφος γραφης στιλ απολογητη, φαινεται να προσπαθουν να ριξουν παραγαδια στο κοινο που διαβαζει τις προφητειες του Γεροντα απο τις σχετικες χωματερες του ιντερνετ. Οταν πρωτοειδα την "εψευρεση" του ΠΖ υπεθεσα οτι ειναι αλλος ενα απο τα ψωνια που προσπαθουν να καθισουν στο "θρονο" του αρχιψωνιου Γκιολβα. Μετα την επιλεκτικη αναγνωση σημειων σε αυτο το θεμα, εγινε ξεκαθαρο οτι ο τυπος ειναι con artist.





Με την ιδια λογικη στην κατηγορια "con artist " συγκαταλεγονται και με το παραπανω ο συνηγορος  και συνεταιρος του (50-50) , που ειναι και η σκια του ερευνητη (αυτοπροσδιορισμος) σε καθε του βημα .
Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ο συνεταιρος του ειναι και καθηγητης Νομικης , ενα προσωπο υπερανω πασης υποψιας , παραγοντας  απονομης της  δικαιοσυνης κτλπ . Το γνωριζω το ιστορικο προηγουμενο , ο Καματερος 
ηταν δικηγορος.
Ο Μακης το  ιδιο .... αρτιστας , παλαι ποτε "καθοδηγητης" κοινης γνωμης ,ξεπεσμενος βεβαιως ,οπως συνολικα ο τυπος λογω κρισης  ,αλλα πασιγνωστος  στο Πανελληνιο . 
Το εχει παρει ολο πανω του , το ....  κριμα  η τη ...δοξα ενος Πουλιτζερ.
Σε δευτερη και τριτη μοιρα ειναι οι τηλεοπτικοι "μαιντανοι" , καποιοι σεβαστοι επιστημονες επισης καποτε καθοδηγητες κοινης γνωμης , που συμπληρωναν τα πανελ .
Εδω "προισταται" ο Φιλντισης , που μπορει να εκανε τα κομματι του , την προβολη του κτλπ  αλλα   ξεπερασε τα  εσκαμμενα .
Πολυ πιο κατω στην "Ιεραρχια " κατ εμε  ευρισκονται  οι πασης ειδικοτητας " επιστημονες " και οχι μονον Θετικης κατευθυνσης που τον συνδραμουν  στα λογια  τλχ  αφειδως.
Το σπουδαιοτερο ομως  ειναι οτι ο Μουστακιας  εχει βαλει στο προσκηνιο και την στενη οικογενεια του , Θυγατερα , υιο , νυφη , ακομα και τη κατοικια του και τη συζυγο του .
Η μπαλλα  σαφως  παιρνει  και αυτους   , το δεν γνωριζα  δεν ειδα , δεν ακουσα  ,  εγω απο χωριο ειμαι δεν στεκει .
Η Θρησκεια νομιζω εκανε  την εμφανιση της αργοτερα   .. μετα  απο το κοινωνικο κινημα  Μεσογειος . Ετσι σημερα ο κ πετρος εμφανιζεται ως ενας ευσεβης χριστιανος ορθοδοξος , πατριωτης.
Πρεπει να  διευκρινιστει πως ο ερευνητης παρ'οτι γεννημα θρεμμα  Πειραιωτης δεν φοιτησε στις Καλογριες  , ενω  πατησε ποδι και απεφυγε το  κατηχητικο στα παιδικα του χρονια που  τοτε ηταν
υποχρεωτικο.
Τελος απ ολο τον Βιο και την Πολιτεια του συναγεται οτι Δεν ειναι ο  Οσιος Στυλιτης  και Δεν θα  αρει μονος αυτος τις αμαρτιες του Κοσμου .
Οι συσκευες (πζ) θα πωλουνται πανακριβα η τλχ τοσο ακριβα ωστε να μεγιστοποιειται το Κερδος ,αναλογα βεβαια και με τις ανταγωνιστικες μορφες ενεργειας.

----------


## nick1974

> Με την ιδια λογικη στην κατηγορια "con artist " συγκαταλεγονται και με το παραπανω ο συνηγορος  και συνεταιρος του (50-50) , που ειναι και η σκια του ερευνητη (αυτοπροσδιορισμος) σε καθε του βημα .
> Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ο συνεταιρος του ειναι και καθηγητης Νομικης , ενα προσωπο υπερανω πασης υποψιας , παραγοντας  απονομης της  δικαιοσυνης κτλπ . Το γνωριζω το ιστορικο προηγουμενο , ο Καματερος 
> ηταν δικηγορος.




οπως σου πα και στο yt, οταν ειδα τις βλακειες που υποστηριζει οτι εχει εφευρει τους supercapacitors (και μαλιστα με ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟ!!!!!!!!!) γελασα, βγηκα απ τα ρουχα μου, εψαχνα μαξιλαρακια να κοπανηθω κτλ κτλ κτλ.
Μετα αφου το δα καμποσες φορες -γιατι λεω δεν γινεται να ειναι αληθεια αυτο που βλεπω- μου ρθε η φλασια οτι βγαζει τετοια ασυναρτητα βιντεακια που ειναι τοσο πεντακαθαρα ηλιθιοτητες σα να βγει καποιος να πει πως ζουμε στον Αρη και αναπνεουμε Αμμωνια,  ωστε οταν χοντρυνει η ολη φαση και θα τον κυνηγανε, να τα παρουσιασει ως αλοθι επικαλουμενος σχιζοφρενεια, φαντασιοπληξια, προβλημα ενταξης η κατι παρεμφερες.
Ε... αυτο δε νομιζω να το σκεφτηκε μονος του, καποιος δικηγορος τον συμβουλεψε  :Wink: 
Ετσι οταν με το καλο φτασει εκει που φτανουν ολοι οι απατεωνες αντι για να τιμωρηθει θα τσιμπισει και κανα επιδοματακι ως ΑΜΕΑ

----------


## kioan

Όποιας εθνικότητας και να ήταν ο ΠΖ, σε όποια θεότητα και αν πίστευε, δεν αλλάζει κάτι σχετικά με την "εφεύρεση" του.

Δεν πρέπει να πέφτετε στην παγίδα των θρησκευτικοπολιτικών προεκτάσεων που προσπαθεί να δώσει ο κύκλος του ΠΖ στην "εφεύρεση" προκειμένου να φανατιστούν οι αμόρφωτοι οπαδοί του. Τα πράγματα είναι απλά και ο μόνος τρόπος να μας πείσει είναι, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, η επιστημονική μεθοδολογία.
Ο οποιοσδήποτε ισχυρισμός, όσο "επιστημονικοφανής" κι αν παρουσιάζεται, και ο οποίος στηρίζεται απλώς στην τυφλή πίστη κάποιων ή είναι αδύνατο να επαληθευτεί, ανήκει στη σφαίρα της ψευδοεπιστήμης.




Όσο δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα από αυτά, αρκείται ως ένας ενεργειακός Δον ΠΖ Κιχώτης στο να διηγείται στους οπαδούς του ιστορίες από τις περιπλανήσεις του στα ενεργειακά μονοπάτια και τις ηρωικές μάχες του ενάντια στους ανεμόμυλους των πετρελαϊκών και των ανθελλήνων.

----------


## nepomuk

> Όταν γίνεται λόγος για 100 THz, πρόκειται για κύματα με μήκος 3 μm!!! Όσοι τα αναφέρουν, αντιλαμβάνονται περί τίνος  πρόκειται, πως παράγονται, πως άγονται, πως ακτινοβολούνται, πως ενισχύονται, εξασθενούν κλ.π; 1 mW να παράγεις, Νόμπελ θα σου δώσουν! Αλλά απίστευτοί ήταν και οι καλεσμένοι στις εκπομπές. Τους έδειχνε και τους παρουσίαζε τους κυματοδηγούς των 10 GHz (καρδιά του αντιδραστήρα ψυχρής καύσης), δίχως έστω ένας από αυτούς να αντιληφθεί την απάτη, καθώς ο κυματοδηγός αυτός ήταν της συχνότητας 10000 (!!!) φορές μικρότερη των 100 THz. Τυφλοί ήταν, άσχετοι ήταν, τι ήταν; 
> 
> 
> Βασίλειος.



Αν δεν απατωμαι ο Ερευνητης ΠΖ (αυτοπροσδιορισμος) ποτε δεν εχει μιλησει για Τερα η και Πετα* Hz  που θεωρητικα θα απαιτουνταν ισως για την διασπαση του Υδατος.
Στην περιγραφη της ελληνικης ευρεσιτεχνιας υπαρχει αναφορα στις γνωστες πλεον ζωγραφειες ραδιοσυχνοτητες f1,f2,f3,f4 καταλληλα διαπλεκομενες και εκπεμπομενες αυστηρα εντος
αυτου του περιφημου Ζωγραφειου Γεωμετρικου χωρου ΚΡΙΣΙΜΩΝ διαστασεων (CAVITY), οπως και ο ιδιος ακουσαμε να εξιστορει στο διαβοητο συνεδριο της Αιγινας.
Αυτο το καβιτυ για τους υποστηρικτες του πζ  , υποτιθεται οτι δρα σαν "μεγενθυντικος φακος " των ραδιοσυχνοτητων πζ και φυσικα δεν υπεισερχονται σε λεπτομερειες.
Σε συνδυασμο και με αλλες διηγησεις του ερευνητη συναγεται οτι οι συχνοτητες αυτες ειναι της ταξεως των ολιγων δεκαδων Γιγα hz ,η επακριβης ευρεση των οποιων ειναι το εργο ζωης του.
Μεγαλος χρονος επισης απαιτηθηκε και για την ευρεση της χημικης φορμουλας των "μαγικων" μεταλλικων αλατων , αυτων με την ασυλληπτη ενεργειακη πυκνοτητα , που προσδιδουν στην ολη διαδικασια
το απαιτουμενο ποσο ενεργειας για να μην παραβιαστει η αρχη διατηρησης της Ενεργειας,να "ξεγελαστει" ο β θερμοδυναμικος νομος και να μην καταρρευσει ολη η γνωστη Φυσικη .
Ολη αυτη η διαδικασια φαινεται περιεργη , μυστηριωδης , απιστευτη κτλπ , γιαυτο τον λογο την εχω αποκαλεσει ΑΛΧΗΜΕΙΑ . Αλλοι βεβαια την αποκαλουν ΑΠΑΤΗ.
Μεχρι εδω ευρισκομεθα μονο στο πρωτο απο τα τρια κυρια μερη μιας ηλεκτροπαραγωγου διαταξης ΠΖ, αυτο της παραγωγης Υδρογονου .
Ακολουθει αυτο της "κυψελης καυσιμου " και τελος εχουμε το τμημα ινβερτερ για να λαβουμε  τελικα τα  220 volt ac  μιας οικιακης συσκευης ΠΖ.
Κατα τον συζητησιμο νεαρο -σχετικα- επιστημονα  με "βαθεια" γνωση της Κβαντομηχανικης κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελο , στο τμημα "Κυψελη καυσιμου " επετυχε τον υψιστο Αθλο η ερευνητικη ομαδα, ητοι 
απο 0,35 watt να παιρνει τελικα 700 στην εξοδο. Η καινοτομια δεν ελειψε και απο το τμημα ινβερτερ , βλεπετε και υπερπυκνωτες γραφενιου σε συνδυασμο με αλλα κορυφαια καινοτομικα υλικα και σχεδιαση
στα ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος.
Δειγματα ολης αυτης της τεχνογνωσιας ,προιον ερευνας 30 ετων και πλεον  αναμενεται να δουμε - εδω αναγκαστικα θα σπεκουλαρω-αμεσως  μετα την Κυριακη του Θωμα ,ινα πιστουν και οι "απιστοι" 
Θωμαδες αφου δουν πρωτα .Εννοειται πως τις καλυτερες θεσεις στον επικειμενο ενεργειακο παραδεισο που υποσχεται η τεχνολογια πζ ,θα  καταλαβουν οσοι επιστευσαν χωρις να δουν .
Επομενως μεινετε συντονισμενοι σταθερα στον BeRadio.


* ο υποφαινομενος τολμησε καποτε να μιλησει για την μνημη του Ενος και μονο Ξε-Πετα ,ζητωντας την πατεντα απο τους μηχανικους του 
Zougla.gr  και αντ αυτου δεχθηκε αυστηρα επιπληξη και τριημερη αποβολη .
Τελος  την μεγαλη εβδομαδα ανεβηκα και εγω τον Γολγοθα μου αφου διεγραφην -πιθανοτατα οριστικα - απο το φ/β free energy .

----------


## tzitzikas

στη σελίδα του στο βιογραφικό του δεν γίνεται καμία αναφορά από ποια σχολή έχει πάρει δίπλωμα ή πτυχίο Ηλεκτρονικού Μηχανικού
Αναφέρει απλα: _<<Εργάζεται από το 1985 ως ανεξάρτητος Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός>>_
Τα διπλώματα και τα πτυχία ηλεκτρονικού μηχανικού τα λαμβάνει κάποιος από ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα (εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού). Δεν υπάρχει βιογραφικό που να μην αναφέρει το ίδρυμα λήψης πτυχίου. Τώρα αν αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός (ανεξάρτητος?) χωρίς να αποδεικνύεις σπουδές (ολοκληρωμένες) λέει από μόνο του πολλά.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Χαιρετώ το forum! Μετά από ...πολύμηνη απουσία μου ( ένα χρόνο περίπου... ) αποφάσισα να επιστρέψω!
Φυσικά δεν θα μπορούσα παρά να σχολιάσω τα ...ασχολίαστα.
Φίλτατε κύριε nepomuk !

1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I&t=7869 ( κατά λέξη απομαγνητοφώνηση ) "*... να δει... να δουν κάποιοι για τα ...* ( σημείωση: Προφανώς πήγε να πει: γίγαχερτζ ! )* τέραχερτζ που λέμε!*" Δια στόματος του ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη... Αυτό είναι ένα κομάτι μόνο από τις πολλές φορές που ανέφερε ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης τα ...τεραχερτζ τρομάρα του! Αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου βρώ και τα υπόλοιπα. Σε ένα μάλιστα αναφέρει και αριθμό συγκεκριμένα! 4 τέραχερτζ αν δεν απατώμαι!

2. Τα "μαγικά μεταλλικά άλατα" είναι ένα από τα πολλά παραμύθια που έχει πετάξει δεξιά κι αριστερά ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης. Να σου θυμίσω μόνο δυο μικρά αποσπάσματα: Την μια λέει ότι τα ...μέταλλα μπαίνουν μέσα στο νερό ( δείχνοντας κάποια σκόνη στον πάτο του - δήθεν - αντιδραστήρα διάβαζε πλαστικό μπουκάλι ), την άλλη αφού ξεβιδώνει το καπάκι του ( δήθεν ) ταλαντωτή το περιφέρει λέγοντας ...να και τα μέταλλα.  :Biggrin: 

3. Δεν είναι κυψέλη καυσίμου! Το έχει δηλώσει ευθαρσώς και το τόνισε κιόλας ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης. Υπάρχει και αυτό το απόσπασμα!

4. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν τέθηκε θέμα ...κβαντομηχανικής. Αυτό για πρώτη φορά το διαβάζω από εσάς και μόνο εσάς. Είμαι μέλος σε όλες τις ...ομάδες που ασχολούνται με το θέμα.

5. Υπερπυκνωτής γραφενίου δεν υπήρξε εγκατεστημένος σε κανένα inverter! Έδειξε έναν έτσι στον αέρα σε σύγκριση με ένα "γίγαντα". Τους φόρτισε και τους αποφόρτισε όπως να ναι παρουσία του κυρίου Φιλντίση για να αναφωνήσει με χαρά: "Τέρμα οι μπαταρίες!" ( Φυσικά με δικούς του ...χειροποίητους υπερπυκνωτές γραφενίου! ).

6. Έρευνα 30 χρόνων από μέρους ποιού; Του ψεύτη Ζωγράφου; Ερευνούσε δηλαδή 30 χρόνια πως να πασάρει ένα τόσο εξωφθαλμο ψέμα; Αμαν πια κύριε nepomuk !

7. "να "ξεγελαστει" ο β θερμοδυναμικος νομος και να μην καταρρευσει ολη η γνωστη Φυσικη". Εντάξει κύριε nepomuk εδώ το τερματίσατε! Να σας θυμίσω λοιπόν ότι στην διαδικτυακή εκπομπή που προσπάθησε να μας ...αποδείξει την παράκαμψη ( όχι κατάργηση παρακαλώ! ) της απαγορευτικής αρχής Carnot, μέσα σε μισή ώρα τα τίναξε όλα στον αέρα λέγοντας ότι απλά κι ωραία η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση είναι ...θερμική μηχανή!

Να δεχτώ ότι τον υποστηρίζετε χάρην αστεϊσμού. Έτσι για να γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι. Γιατί αν πιστεύετε έστω και το 1/3 από όσα γράψατε τότε ...κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

Μετά τιμής

Επέστρεψα_λέμε_Δόκτωρ_Φριενέρτζι.

*Οι άνθρωποι είναι τόσο αφελείς και τόσο έτοιμοι να υπακούσουν, ώστε ποτέ  δεν θα λείψουν τα θύματα σε κάποιον  για να κάνει τις απάτες του.* (Νικολό Μακιαβέλι, 1469-1527, Ιταλός πολιτικός φιλόσοφος )

----------

kioan (10-04-18), 

nestoras (10-04-18), 

nick1974 (10-04-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> στη σελίδα του στο βιογραφικό του δεν γίνεται καμία αναφορά από ποια σχολή έχει πάρει δίπλωμα ή πτυχίο Ηλεκτρονικού Μηχανικού
> Αναφέρει απλα: _<<Εργάζεται από το 1985 ως ανεξάρτητος Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός>>_
> Τα διπλώματα και τα πτυχία ηλεκτρονικού μηχανικού τα λαμβάνει κάποιος από ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα (εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού). Δεν υπάρχει βιογραφικό που να μην αναφέρει το ίδρυμα λήψης πτυχίου. Τώρα αν αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός (ανεξάρτητος?) χωρίς να αποδεικνύεις σπουδές (ολοκληρωμένες) λέει από μόνο του πολλά.



  Η μοναδική γραπτή αναφορά είναι ένα χαρτί που πήρε από μια σχολή ότι εργάστηκε ( ναι δίδαξε ) εκεί σαν *ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ.* Αυτά που λέει για σπουδές στη Φυσική, τεταρτοετής με 9 και 3/4 βαθμό είναι ψέματα. Προφανώς προσπαθεί να αποδώσει επιστημονικό κύρος στις ασυναρτησίες του.

Υ.Γ.
Παρόλο που ήταν τεταρτοετής με 9 και 3/4 βαθμό δεν ...πήρε ( τι κρίμα ) πτυχίο!

Υ.Γ.
Να και το μοναδικό χαρτί που έχει για τις γνώσεις του:
zografoulis_ilektrologos.jpg

----------

el greco 1 (10-04-18)

----------


## nick1974

Βρε συ nepomuk, ενα ενα οχι ολα μαζι τα πυροτουβλα.
Αμολησες τετοιο χειμαρρο ασυναρτησιων που δεν ξερω απο που διαολο να πρωτοπιασω, και αν αξιζει να αναλυσουμε οτιδηποτε με επιστημονικο τροπο η αν απλως ειναι καλυτερα να αναρτησω κι εγω μερικα ανεκδοτα...






> Αν δεν απατωμαι ο Ερευνητης ΠΖ (αυτοπροσδιορισμος) ποτε δεν εχει μιλησει για Τερα η και Πετα* Hz που θεωρητικα θα απαιτουνταν ισως για την διασπαση του Υδατος.



1. κατ αρχας ας αφησουμε στην παντα το "ερευνητης". ενας φιδεμπορας ειναι απ αυτους που στην Αγρια Δυση πουλουσαν φαρμακα για τα παντα και που φευγαν τελικα απο τις πολεις πισσαρισμενοι και πουπουλενιοι.
2. ολο για THz μιλαει, και για κεραιες Yangi (απο στριμμενα σωληνακια) με υψηλες απολαβες κτλ κτλ κτλ 





> Στην περιγραφη της ελληνικης ευρεσιτεχνιας υπαρχει αναφορα στις γνωστες πλεον ζωγραφειες ραδιοσυχνοτητες f1,f2,f3,f4 καταλληλα διαπλεκομενες και εκπεμπομενες αυστηρα εντος
> αυτου του περιφημου Ζωγραφειου Γεωμετρικου χωρου ΚΡΙΣΙΜΩΝ διαστασεων (CAVITY), οπως και ο ιδιος ακουσαμε να εξιστορει στο διαβοητο συνεδριο της Αιγινας.



Δεν υπαρχει ευρεσιτεχνια, δεν υπαρχει cavity, και φυσικα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα κρισιμων διαστασεων. ΟΙ ΚΥΜΑΤΟΔΗΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟΥ, ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΩ ΟΣΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟΙ ΓΙΑ 10GHZ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ.
Σ αυτη τη μπαντα λειτουργουν ΟΛΑ τα X-BAND Ρανταρ του πλανητη.
Αν εισαι ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ με αυτα τα πραγματα μπορεις ειτε να ακουσεις τους ειδικους, ειτε να παραμεινεις πιστος στον φιδεμπορα, αλλα το να ερχεσαι μεσα στους ειδικους και να μεταφερεις τις παπαριες του απατεωνα παρουσιαζοντας το ως "διαστημικη τεχνολογια" ειναι οτι πιο τρελο μπορεις να κανεις, κι αυτο για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι δεν παιζει ουτε μια πιθανοτητα στο απειρο πολλαπλασιασμενο με 10 απειρα να σε παρει σοβαρα ουτε πρωτοετης. 





> Αυτο το καβιτυ για τους υποστηρικτες του πζ , υποτιθεται οτι δρα σαν "μεγενθυντικος φακος " των ραδιοσυχνοτητων πζ και φυσικα δεν υπεισερχονται σε λεπτομερειες.



Βασικα ο τυπος εχει μπερδεψει τη βουρτσα με την π...τσα και την ισχυ με την απολαβη... βεβαια παιρνει ενα ακομη νομπελ για τα μικροκυματα που εκπεμπονται ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΒΑ ΝΕΡΟ  :hahahha: 





> Σε συνδυασμο και με αλλες διηγησεις του ερευνητη συναγεται οτι οι συχνοτητες αυτες ειναι της ταξεως των ολιγων δεκαδων Γιγα hz ,η επακριβης ευρεση των οποιων ειναι το εργο ζωης του.



ΟΛΙΓΩΝ ΔΕΚΑΔΩΝ GHz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΟΛΙΓΩΝ ΔΕΚΑΔΩΝ GHz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Οκ η μονη σωτηρια ειναι να πατησει ο Κιμ κανα κουμπι να γινει reboot στην ανθρωποτητα...
Εσυ αμολησες αυτο το πυροτουβλο βεβαια σα να μη τρεχει τιποτα γιατι δεν εχεις σχεση με το αντικειμενο οποτε τι ειναι λιγες δεκαδουλες GHz? 
Σα τα γραφενια που βρηκε ο φιδεμπορας σου και το πρωτο που σκεφτηκε ηταν να τα κανει ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ!!!!!!!  :hahahha: 





> Μεγαλος χρονος επισης απαιτηθηκε και για την ευρεση της χημικης φορμουλας των "μαγικων" μεταλλικων αλατων , αυτων με την ασυλληπτη ενεργειακη πυκνοτητα , που προσδιδουν στην ολη διαδικασια
> το απαιτουμενο ποσο ενεργειας για να μην παραβιαστει η αρχη διατηρησης της Ενεργειας,να "ξεγελαστει" ο β θερμοδυναμικος νομος και να μην καταρρευσει ολη η γνωστη Φυσικη .



Οκ αναμενω να παθει εγκεφαλικο και ο Βασιλης... εμ τι μονο εμεις θα τρωμε τα πυροτουβλα? Ας τα φαει και κανας Φυσικος (που εχουν και εκπροσωπο εκει μεσα  :Tongue2:  )






> τον υψιστο Αθλο η ερευνητικη ομαδα, ητοι 
> απο 0,35 watt να παιρνει τελικα 700 στην εξοδο.



οκ... 
οκ...
οκ...
οκ...
πολυ κολοπαιδο ο Κιμ...






> Η καινοτομια δεν ελειψε και απο το τμημα ινβερτερ , βλεπετε και υπερπυκνωτες γραφενιου




Λοιπον για να τελειωνουμε και με αυτη τη μαλακια,
Καταρχας το Γραφενιο ειναι ακομα ενα εξωτικο υλικο και βρισκεται μονο σε επιδοτουμενα εργαστηρια κι οχι στην παραγκα του καθε τσαπατσουλη.
Δεν ειναι κατι που θα το βρει στο ebay, ουτε υπαρχει δυνατοτητα ακομα να φτασει σε οποιαδηποτε χερια ετσι χωρις λογο.
Δεν εννοω πως ειναι κατι απαγορευμενο η ακριβο, το αντιθετο, γραφιτης ειναι εξ αλλου, απλα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΟΥ αφου ακομα βρισκεται σαν υλικο υπο ερευνα. 
Επισης ακομα κι αν το χει κλεψει απο καπου -κατι που επισεις δε γινεται, λογο του τροπου που παραγεται ως υλικο- πως θα μπορουσε να το διαχειριστει? Εχει μηπως τα εργοστασια της Intel η της Samsung? Γιατι οταν μιλαμε για γραφενιο ουσιαστικα μιλαμε για τον πιθανοτερο αντικαταστατη του πυρητιου, αρα μιλαμε για ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 14 ΝΑΝΟΜΕΤΡΑ (νομιζω το νουμερο ειναι πολυ πιο κατω, απλα γραφω το δεδομενο της τρεχουσας τεχνολογιας), και φυσικα οι ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΕΣ (οχι οι μπουφοειδεις απατεωνισκοι, οι κανονικοι ερευνητες) που ασχολουνται με αυτο εστιαζουν κατα κυριο λογο τη χρηση του ως ΗΜΙΑΓΩΓΟ ΓΙΑ CPU ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ....ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :hahahha: 
ΟΤΑΝ με το καλο θα παραγπουμε τονους απο δαυτο μπορει να το πασπαλιζουμε και στις σαλατες, αλλα επι του παροντος οπως ξαναλεω δεν υπαρχει τετοια παραγωγη που να δικαιολογει ηλιθιοτητες.
Επισης, επειδη παντου υπαρχουν και διαφοροι "λοξοι" οντως καποια ομαδα ερευνητων (σε καποιο πανεπιστημιο της Αυστραλιας αν θυμαμαι καλα) δοκιμασε τη συμπεριφορα του υλικου για κατασκευη υπερπυκνωτων και ειχε οντως πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΜΕΣ ΤΗ ΜΟΥΡΗ Ο ΦΙΔΕΜΠΟΡΑΣ ΓΙΔΟΒΟΣΚΟΣ!

'Αλλο ερευνω τη συμπεριφορα ενος υλικου σε εργαστηριακο περιβαλλον κι αλλο να παρουσιαζει ενα ετοιμο πυκνωτη του εμποριου που τελειως τσαπατσουλικα  (με πισσα ισως?  :Lol: ) τον εβαψε μαυρο!!!!!
Και τα 20 F που λεει με φωνες και επαρση για να εντυπωσιασει εσας τους ασχετους ειναι εδω και καμια δεκαετια ενα απολυτως τιποτα. (που αν ηταν απο γραφενιο 2000000F επρεπε να ναι, οχι 20F που ειναι πια κατι ψιλοκλασικο)
Ο ιδιος φυσικα προφανως και δε το ξερει, και αγοραζοντας αυτη τη βλακεια απο κανα ebay νομιζε πως ανακαλυψε καμια τεχνολογια αιχμης που ακομα δεν εχουμε ακουσει γι αυτη, επειδη ο ιδιος ειναι γιδι και εχει μεινει στους 100+100 της Tesla που πουλαγαν στο Μοναστηρακι (την εποχη που αγορασε και τον 21000 που λεει "γιγαντα" που ειναι απαρχαιωμενος απο κατι παναρχαια γκρι μηχανηματα μαλλον του ΠΝ που ειχαν εκποιηθει πριν καμια 20ρια χρονια).
Και χεστα ολα αυτα, αυτος που χει ανακαλυψει το αεικινητο καθεται και φτιαχνει και χειροποιητους πυκνωτες? Αυτο οσο ασχετος κι αν εισαι δε σου εκανε καθολου κλικ? 






> σε συνδυασμο με αλλα κορυφαια καινοτομικα υλικα και σχεδιαση
> στα ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος.



ψιψιψινια, κοκοκοψαρα... ...καμια κουδουνιστρα...

οτι να ναι...

----------


## kioan

> Χαιρετώ το forum! Μετά από ...πολύμηνη απουσία μου ( ένα χρόνο περίπου... ) αποφάσισα να επιστρέψω!



Καλώς ήρθες και πάλι!

Ας κάνω μια σύνοψη των εξελίξεων κατά την περίοδο της απουσίας σου μιας και την τελευταία φορά που ήσουν στο forum, o ΠΖ ήταν στα τελειώματα μιας γεννήτριας που θα τροφοδοτούσε όλο το κτίριο με τις εγκαταστάσεις της Ζούγκλας. 

Έκτοτε έκανε αρκετή πρόοδο:





Σχετικά με τις συχνότητες που ανέφερε, δεν χρειάζεται να μαλώνετε για το αν ήταν GHz ή THz και πόσα ήταν αυτά. Η πραγματική συχνότητα λειτουργίας μπορεί να υπολογιστεί προσεγγιστικά αν παρατηρήσετε τις διαστάσεις της κεραίας που ο ίδιος μας έδειξε.

Η κεραία κατά τα λεγόμενά του είναι Yagi 12dB, λειτουργεί μέσα στο νερό, και είναι αυτή:



Νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να περιγράψω άλλο... 

Αν δεν μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει την Yagi από μια αντίσταση βραστήρα δύο πράγματα συμβαίνουν: 
ή είναι μάταιο να αναζητάτε τι πτυχίο έχει και αν το έχειή είναι πεπεισμένος πως το κοπάδι/ομάδα υποστήριξής του αποτελείται από Νεάντερταλ που κατεβάζουν αμάσητο ό,τι και αν τους παρουσιάσει

----------


## nick1974

> Αν δεν μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει την Yagi από μια αντίσταση βραστήρα δύο πράγματα συμβαίνουν:




οι Yagi βραστηρα εκπεμπουν μικροκυμματα κατω απ το νερο !!!!!!!  :hahahha: 


τι διαολο? εχει υποτειθεται δουλεψει σε πομπους, ουτε τα γαμοβασικα δεν εμαθε? (εφτιαξε και cavity για μερικες δεκαδες GHz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! δικη του πατεντα κι αυτο... με πυκνωτες γραφενιου υποθετω  :Lol: )

----------


## VaselPi

_Ολη αυτη η διαδικασια φαινεται περιεργη , μυστηριωδης , απιστευτη κτλπ , γιαυτο τον λογο την εχω αποκαλεσει ΑΛΧΗΜΕΙΑ . Αλλοι βεβαια την αποκαλουν ΑΠΑΤΗ._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*. 

Νομίζω, ότι τον Γιώργο (nepomuk) τον έχουμε παρεξηγήσει. Ο καθένας μας έχει τον δικό του τρόπο διατύπωσης της σκέψης, αλλά και δικό του στιλ γραφής. Δυστυχώς όμως, το στιλ που ακολουθεί δεν σου επιτρέπει να καταλάβεις πότε εννοεί αυτό που λέει, πότε ειρωνεύεται και πότε αστειεύεται. 
Σε δεύτερη ανάγνωση, το όλο μήνυμα το εξέλαβα ως ενημέρωση, ωστόσο με μεγάλη δόση ειρωνείας προς το όλο «πρότζεκτ» του Π.Ζ. Αν κάνω λάθος - ο Γιώργος θα με διορθώσει. Νομίζω πως αυτή είναι η σωστή ανάγνωση του μηνύματος του Γιώργου, παρότι η παραπάνω πρότασή του, στην αρχή, με είχε μπερδέψει, καθώς σε αυτή διατυπώνει μια δική του σκέψη, με την οποία τα εδώ μέλη μάλλον θα διαφωνήσουν, καθότι είναι σε θέση να διαχωρίσουν την Αλχημεία από την Απάτη.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Βασιλειε ευχαριστω για την ευκαιρια που μου διδεις για να ξεκαθαρισω καπως τα πραγματα.
Ειναι γνωστος σε ολους ο ορος "Λογιστικες Αλχημειες" πχ διογκωνουμε τα κερδη ,την πραγματικη θεση μιας
επιχειρησης για να λαβει τραπεζικα δανεια βλεπε δανεικα και αγυριστα.Αντιθετα μειωνουμε για να περιορισουμε την φορολογικη
υποχρεωση .Τις "αλχημειες" σεβαστοι λογιστες τις διαπραττουν ,τηρωντας το γραμμα και οχι το πνευμα του νομου και της Λογιστικης.
Στην περιπτωση πολυεθνικων , διαδικτυακων γιγαντων οι λογιστες τους θα αξιζαν ισως το Νομπελ Λογιστικης για τις μανουβρες που επινοησαν.
Στα δικα μας: Αν ηθελε αρχισει ενας διαλογος μεταξυ του ερευνητη -οπως αυτοπροσδιοριζεται και δικαιωμα του -και των μελων του ηλεκτρονικα , δεν θα μπορουσα να τον ξεκινησω με την φραση
"χαιρεται κυριε απατεωνα  τσαρλατανε , φιδεμπορα , αγυρτη " κτλπ.Επιπλεον λογω εντοπιοτητας και αλλους προσωπικους συναισθηματικους λογους δεν δυναμαι να διαγραψω τον Πετρο.
Το "αλχημεια" , "αλχημιστης" ακουγεται πιο γλυκο χωρις να αλλαζει κατι δραματικα και επι της ουσιας .Θυμιζω οτι καπως ετσι ξεκινησε η Ιστορια απο τον Μακη ,αν θυμηθουμε πως διαλαλουσε την πραματεια του.
Ηλεκτρικη Ενεργεια απο το νερο -αντε και κατι ψωροαλατα και απλες ραδισοσυχνοτητες ..  τρεχατε κοσμε φτηνια στο ηλεκτρικο κτλπ ...να γελασει κι ο φτωχος ,να παει ρευμα και στο οικοπεδο εκτος σχεδιου.
Αυτος δεν θα ηταν ενας μοντερνος ορισμος της αλχημειας , παραφραζοντας ελαφρα τα λογια του Μακη ; εφηυραμε τη χρυσοτοκο ορνιθα και τη φιλοσοφικη λιθο μαζι και κονομαμε και θησαυριζουμε απο το απλο νερακι.
Ο Πετρος Ζωγραφος ανεχθηκε αυτου του ειδους την προβολη ,οποτε θα πρεπει να δεχτει και τον χαρακτηρισμο Αλχημιστης προς το παρον και μεχρι να ανοιξει τα χαρτια του .Αν Εχει ασσους στο μανικι ...
Ειναι πασιδηλον οτι στραμπουλαω την γλωσσα μου και την ιδια ωρα κανω τρεις κυβιστησεις και σπαγγατο στη συνεχεια για να μην χαρακτηρισω ολο αυτο ΑΠΑΤΗ ,η τεσπα μια τεραστια φουσκα για γελια στην αρχη
και μετα για κλαματα.Η ολη ιστορια οζει απο μακρια και για τους προερχομενους απο τις Κοινωνικες Επιστημες , βγαζει ματι χωρις να εισαι Φυσικο-Χημικος.
Εφ'οσον  ομως εχουμε μπει στο τρυπακι και το συνεχιζουμε  καποιος πρεπει να κανει και τον συνηγορο του Βελζεβουλ . Σε προηγουμενο σημειωμα του ο Βασιλειος ξεκινουσε με το " η συζητηση αναψε για τα καλα " ..
Εριψα λοιπον 2-3 ακομα καρβουνα στη φωτια και ιδου .
Πλην αλχημειας καμμια αλλη λεξη δεν ειναι δικη μου , προσπαθησα να μεταφερω καπως γλαφυρα ,οτι λενε οι ομιλητικοι υποστηρικτες του ΠΖ και μαλιστα  ο επι της Κβαντομηχανικης κ Σωτηρης Παπαδελος και επεμενα σε αυτον
διοτι απο την ανοιξη του 2016 συμμετειχαμε με ερωτησεις στο επισημο φορουμ της Ζουγκλας , ειναι οικειος του πετρου που τον αποκαλει σωτηρη και ειναι μαλλον Μοντερνος Φυσικος οσον αφορα το γνωστικο αντικειμενο.
Ο Σωτηρης εχει δηλωσει στο φ/β του , οτι θα κερδιζε περισσοτερα χρηματα (του προσεφερθησαν ) αν συμμετειχε στο μπλοκ των αποδομιστων πζ.
Αν ηθελα να το "τερματισω " απο πλευρας , προωθησης και προβολης του ΠΖ θα χρησιμοποιουσα τα λογια  του Θεωρητικου της αφθονιας , ευημεριας , ευμαρειας κτλπ   και ηγετικο στελεχος του free energy κ Τασου Πετριδη .
Κτηματομεσιτης στο επαγγελμα αν δεν κανω  λαθος και πρεσβευτης του περιφημου Venus Project , ισχυριζεται οτι ο Πετρος ειναι Μεγαλοφυια ,Διανοια  και χρειαζονται τλχ 3 διδακτορικα για να αρχισει να κατανοει κανεις  σε βαθος το Πονημα του .
Εξ αυτου του λογου ειναι και τρομερα δυσκολο να τυχει αντιγραφης η ολη Τεχνογνωσια ΠΖ ,οπου ολα ειναι προτοτυπα.
Αμην. Τα ειπα και "ξαλαφρωσα"

----------


## FreeEnergy

Κύριε nepomuk θα διαφωνήσω συνολικά στην αντιμετώπησή σας του *απατεώνα* ( γιατί φοβόσατε τόσο αυτή την λέξη; ) Πέτρου Ζωγράφου και των ακόλουθών του...
Το σκεπτικό: _Αν ηθελε αρχισει ενας διαλογος μεταξυ του ερευνητη -οπως  αυτοπροσδιοριζεται και δικαιωμα του -και των μελων του ηλεκτρονικα , δεν  θα μπορουσα να τον ξεκινησω με την φραση "χαιρεται κυριε απατεωνα  τσαρλατανε , φιδεμπορα , αγυρτη " κτλπ._ είναι λάθος από όπου κι αν το πιάσουμε! Είχαν την ευκαιρία τους ο κύριος Πέτρος Ζωγράφος και η "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) να κάνουν διάλογο. Επιστημονική κουβέντα χωρίς ...απατεώνες και τα σχετικά. Τι έκαναν όμως; Διέγραψαν τον λογαριασμό μου στο επίσημο forum της ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεσης. Με διέγραψαν επίσης από οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδα προσπάθησα να ρωτήσω βασικά πράγματα. Με αιχμή του δόρατος τον ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) George Pap με βρίζουν, με προσβάλλουν, και επίτηδες με μπερδεύουν με ...άσχετα άτομα. Αν δεν μπορεί ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης να κρατήσει μια σειρά στα λεγόμενά του χωρίς να φάσκει και να αντιφάσκει μέσα σε μισή ώρα... Αν ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης πιστεύει πως όταν κάτι καίγεται μετατρέπεται το βάρος του σε ενέργεια... Αν ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης προσπαθεί να μας πείσει ότι δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή και στο τέλος λέει μόνος του ότι ...είναι! Αν ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης λέει ότι είναι αυτοσυντηρούμενη η αντίδραση αλλά μετά το αλλάζει ( για να μην πέσει στην παγίδα του ...αεικίνητου! ) και λέει ότι έχει είσοδο 350 μιλιβατ και παράγει 700 βατ!!! Αυτά ρωτούσα κύριε nepomuk *χωρίς να βρίζω, πάντα με κόσμιο και επιστημονικό τρόπο.* Τι εισέπραξα αντ' αυτού; Αντιγράφω μερικά: "μαλάκα", "ανθέλληνα", "καθίκι", "παπαρας" και πολλά ακόμη... Όταν λοιπόν σε αντιμετωπίζουν έτσι αφού ρωτάς κόσμια βασικά ερωτήματα πως τώρα να δεχτώ ότι δεν είναι απατεώνες και μάλιστα σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό σας θέλουν να ...κάνουν διάλογο; Τώρα; Εσείς θα μας φέρετε σε επαφή με τον ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη; Άντε λοιπόν κάντε το. Να μην έρθουν όμως οι παρατρεχάμενοί του και αρχίσουν το βρίσιμο και τις προσβολές! Να κάνουμε μια επιστημονική ( επιτέλους ) κουβέντα να δούμε αν τελικά δεν είναι απάτη. Εγώ το βλέπω από πολύ δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να γίνει αυτό. Δεν μπορούν να στηρίξουν τίποτα απολύτως από τις αερολογίες που ξεστόμισε ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης. Είναι τόσο μεγάλα τα ψέματα που ακόμη και μαθητές γυμνασίου τα καταλαβαίνουν! Επειδή όμως η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία ( έτσι δεν λένε; ) θα ζητούσα από τους διαχειριστές του παρόντως forum, αν φυσικά συμφωνήσει και ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης να κάνουν ένα καινούργιο νήμα και εκεί να ...συζητήσουμε. Άντε λοιπόν κύριε nepomuk μια και είστε και κοντά στον κύριο Πέτρο Ζωγράφο. Φέρτε τον εδώ. Εγώ προσωπικά το περιμένω πως και πως να κάνω μια καθαρά επιστημονική κουβέντα. Αν απορείτε γιατί δεν επιδίωξα να έρθω σε επαφή με τον ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη αφού τόσο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει να σας πληροφορήσω ότι το προσπάθησα. Πριν από δυο χρόνια. Τι έγινε; Με έβρισαν, με πρόσβαλλαν και τέλος ( επειδή ξέρουν ποιός είμαι ) με απείλησαν! Ναι ευθεία απειλή να σταματήσω να ρωτάω τέτοια πράγματα. Φυσικά υπάρχει και το ...επίσημο forum. Ο "διαδραστικός τόπος επικοινωνίας" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ). Εκεί αν δεν ευλογείς την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση σε έχει φάει το μαύρο σκοτάδι.
Πώς λοιπόν κύριε nepomuk να μην ξεκινάω την κουβέντα λέγοντας: απατεώνας, αγύρτης, φιδέμπορας; Φέρτε τον εδώ να μας *αποδείξει* το αντίθετο...

Μετά τιμής
Φριενέρτζι_δύσπιστος

*Η βασική αρετή του πολίτη είναι η δυσπιστία.*(Ροβεσπιέρος)

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε Ελευθεροενεργιτη (Φριενέρτζι_δύσπιστος) ,ειμαι παλαιων αρχων με πιανο και γαλλικα ,που μετα βιας απεφυγα το κατηχητικο.
Τον 15ημερο ομως εκκλησιασμο στο ιδιωτικο που πηγαινα οχι, γιατι οι δασκαλες λογω χουντας εκτελουσαν και με το παραπανω τις
οδηγιες του υπουργειου .Διαφορετικα το σχολειο απειλειτο με λουκετο καθ οτι κτιριακα ανεπαρκες.
Ως εκ τουτου ειμαι υπερμαχος του Savoir Vivre, της γαλατικης ευγενειας δηλ που ενιοτε σφαζει με το βαμβακι .
Παρ'οτι δεν υπεστην τα δικα σου μαρτυρια και τις εξοντωτικες ποινες ως μελος του φορουμ και σελιδων υποστηριξης (πζ) ,
τελικα δεν απεφυγα - ω τι ειρωνεια - τον εξοβελισμο μου  απο την ομαδα Free energy του φ/β.
Ακολουθει το ποστ με το τελευταιο επιτιμιο που δεχθηκα σημερα απο τον κατα τα αλλα συμπαθη George Pap ,ταγματαρχη 
του Ενεργειακου Συνταγματος της Σαλαμινος ,που μαχεται για την απελευθερωση της χωρας απο τα δεσμα του Λιγνιτη και του τυρρανικου καθεστωτος
που επιβαλλει η Κοζανη και η Πτολεμαιδα .

   
                                George Pap                             5 hours ago 

                                           +nick simos κατ' αρχάς κύριε ηλεκτρονικέ - ποδηλάτη - .... έτσι κάνετε πάντα, πρώτα βρίζετε, χλευάζετε, αποδομήτε και άμα τα βρήτε σκούρα κωλοτουμπάρετε. Έτσι έκανε και ο αποτυχημένος χαφιές με τον  κύριο Tsimpida. Έτσι θα κάνετε σε λίγες μέρες με τον ΠΖ και έτσι κάνει και ο φίλος σας FreeEnergy - Nepomuk που σας γλεντάει ασύστολα στο ΤσόντοForum, δες τε και τα παρακάτω προφίλ του: https://www.facebook.com/lukas.athinaios https://www.facebook.com/mythos.hpragmatikotita.9 https://www.facebook.com/seredimit https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007326061825&ref=content_filter https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100012606811857&ref=content_filter https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100013126036744&ref=content_filter https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005590477187 http://forum.zougla.gr/profile/31-dimitris/ http://forum.zougla.gr/profile/67-nepomuk/ (πλέκει το εγκώμιο του ΠΖ) FreeEnergy Ares Mares George Sa Panos peterpan https://www.facebook.com/georgesarimpelas (φτύστε τον) Το ηλεκτρονικό αποτύπωμα του έχει σταλλεί στον Κορεάτη και στον Αμερικάνο τραγουδιστή που παραχάραξε τα προφίλ τους.ο»Ώ

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ακολουθει το ποστ με το τελευταιο επιτιμιο που δεχθηκα σημερα απο τον κατα τα αλλα συμπαθη George Pap ,ταγματαρχη 
> του Ενεργειακου Συνταγματος της Σαλαμινος ,*που μαχεται για την απελευθερωση της χωρας απο τα δεσμα του Λιγνιτη και του τυρρανικου καθεστωτος
> που επιβαλλει η Κοζανη και η Πτολεμαιδα* .



Φυσικά και δεν μάχεται για καμιά απελυθέρωση. Είναι νοήμων άνθρωπος και ξέρει πολύ καλά την απάτη. Προφανώς και θα έχει τους λόγους του να την στηρίζει. Σίγουρα καταλαβαίνει τις άσχετες αοριστολογίες του ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη αλλά πλέον είναι πολύ αργά να κάνει πίσω. Η μάχη του δεν έχει να κάνει με καμιά Ελλάδα και καμιά Πτολεμαϊδα. Είναι μια μάχη με ανύπαρκτα φαντάσματα. Βλέπει παντού εχθρούς γιατί ξέρει ότι δεν υπάρχουν φίλοι. 

*Η τιμωρία του ψεύτη δεν είναι ότι δεν τον πιστεύουν, αλλά ότι αυτός δεν μπορεί να πιστέψει κανέναν.* (Τζωρτζ Μπέρναρντ Σω)

----------


## jlian

> στη σελίδα του στο βιογραφικό του δεν γίνεται καμία αναφορά από ποια σχολή έχει πάρει δίπλωμα ή πτυχίο Ηλεκτρονικού Μηχανικού
> Αναφέρει απλα: <<Εργάζεται από το 1985 ως ανεξάρτητος Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός>>
> Τα διπλώματα και τα πτυχία ηλεκτρονικού μηχανικού τα λαμβάνει κάποιος από ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα (εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού). Δεν υπάρχει βιογραφικό που να μην αναφέρει το ίδρυμα λήψης πτυχίου. Τώρα αν αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός (ανεξάρτητος?) χωρίς να αποδεικνύεις σπουδές (ολοκληρωμένες) λέει από μόνο του πολλά.



Εχει προφιλ καποιου αποφοιτου απο αυτες τις παλιες ιδιωτικές ανωτερας (στην καλυτερη). Αλλα δεν ειναι εκει το προβλημα. Πως ο άνθρωπος αυτος με πεντε φολες που πεταξε για δηθεν ηλεκτρολυση που ελεγχεται/διαγειρεται απο μικροκυματα εκανε κάποιους στην ΕΕΦ να τσιμπησουν και μετα να περασει στο πενταγωνο; Και αντε πες οι επικεφαλεις ειναι σκεπαρνια. Δυο ανθρώπους να έχουν βγάλει το... σχολειο διπλα τους δεν έχουν, να τους πουνε "κατσε ρε φιλε να το ψαξουμε πρωτα, μην εκτιθεσαι";

----------


## nick1974

> +nick simos κατ' αρχάς κύριε ηλεκτρονικέ - ποδηλάτη -




εχμμμ... επειδη κι αλλος του συναφιου τους με αποκαλεσε ετσι, αυτο το ποδηλατης σημαινει τιποτα στην αργκο τους η με μπερδευουν κι εμενα με κανενα ...πρωταθλητη ποδηλασιας?  :Tongue2:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

χρονια πολλα σε ολους και ολες!

αναμενοντας επιτελους την παρουσιαση της υπερντουλαπας παραγωγης κβαντατρον με ταπερακια και βολτομετρα, δε μπορω παρα να υπενθυμισω (βλεποντας και τη συζητηση που προηγηθηκε) πως η περιπτωση ΠΖ δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με οτιδηποτε επιστημονικο αλλα προκειται για παραθρησκευτικη οργανωση το δογμα της οποιας βασιζεται σε μια "ανακαλυψη" που εγκειται της τεχνολογιας.  Ειναι ακριβως η ιδια μεθοδολογια πανω στην οποια στηθηκε η επισης παραθρησκευτικη οργανωση του Σωρρα (απο τον ιδιο "δημοσιογραφο" κατα συμπτωση) , προκειται για αιρεση,για "θρησκεια" που σε αυτη την περιπτωση αντι για τον προφητη με το αει-κινητο, προσκυνα τον προφητη με το αει-τρισεκατομμυριο 

η "προφητεια" αλλαζει αλλα η δομη ειναι ακριβως η ιδια

γιαυτο και ο κυριος ΠαΠ στο πασχαλινο μηνυμα του κανει  επικληση στην πιστη

"πιστευε και μη ερευνα" μας λεει

αυτο απαιτει, γιατι οι αιρεσεις θελουν μονο τυφλα υπακοους πιστους για να μπορουν να κανουν τη δουλεια τους, οι "περιεργοι" είτε αποβάλλονται, είτε δεχονται μπουλινγκ είτε ακόμη και απειλές ή και βια...

θέλετε μήπως να θυμηθούμε άλλα πιστά μέλη, υποσράτηγους "σωτηρων" της πατριδας και μεχρι που έφτασαν για την "πίστη" τους?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iksdlrebsg

μήπως θυμάται ο φανατικά Ζωγραφ-όδοξος (εκ του ορθοδοξος) κυριος παΠ, τι τέλος είχαν και τι άδειασμα έφαγαν απο τον "προφήτη" τα μέλη της "αδερφης" αίρεσης που τυφλώθηκαν από τον φανατισμό (και την προσμονη προσωπικων κερδων) όταν "ξέφυγαν"?

καλό θα είναι εκτός από προχωρημένες επιστημονικές εφευρέσεις, να μελετά και λίγο την ιστορία όσων πίστεψαν με πάθος και υποστήριξαν τυφλά ακόμη και μεσω βίας, διάφορους απατεώνες και τσαλρατάνους, όταν η απάτη απκαλύφθηκε και οι απατεώνες και οι τσαρλατάνοι έψαχναν θύματα για να τα φορτώσουν όλα  :Smile: 

Y.Γ. Αλήθεια βρε παιδιά, εδώ και ένα μήνα γιατί αναβαλλεται συνεχώς η παρουσίαση της ΗΔΗ ΕΤΟΙΜΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΗΣ "πιο σημαντικής εφευρεσης " του 21ου αιωνα που θα λυσει το ενεργειακο προβλημα του πλανητη και θα μας κανει ολους να τρωμε με χρυσα κουταλια? Ειναι δυνατό να έχεις τέτοια ΒΟΜΒΑ στα χέρια σου και αντί να την προβάλεις και να σαρώσεις σε τηλεθέαση και επιρροή, να αναβάλλεις την παρουσίασή της? :Lol: 

τι έγινε τελικα? μήπως είχαν αφήσει έξω απο το ψυγείο το φωτοβολταϊκό παστίτσιο και χάλασε? μήπως λόγω των ημερών ο "εφευρέτης"  έφιαξε καμια νεα μηχανη παραγωγής υδροξεως από απομεινάρια οβελία και κοκκινων αυγων? 

παρουσιασε το επιτελους το τιμημενο! δε μπορω δε μπορω να περιμενω!  :Tongue2:

----------

nick1974 (12-04-18)

----------


## Thansavv

> χρονια πολλα σε ολους και ολες!
> 
> αναμενοντας επιτελους την παρουσιαση της υπερντουλαπας παραγωγης κβαντατρον με ταπερακια και βολτομετρα, δε μπορω παρα να υπενθυμισω (βλεποντας και τη συζητηση που προηγηθηκε) πως η περιπτωση ΠΖ δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με οτιδηποτε επιστημονικο αλλα προκειται για παραθρησκευτικη οργανωση το δογμα της οποιας βασιζεται σε μια "ανακαλυψη" που εγκειται της τεχνολογιας.  Ειναι ακριβως η ιδια μεθοδολογια πανω στην οποια στηθηκε η επισης παραθρησκευτικη οργανωση του Σωρρα (απο τον ιδιο "δημοσιογραφο" κατα συμπτωση) , προκειται για αιρεση,για "θρησκεια" που σε αυτη την περιπτωση αντι για τον προφητη με το αει-κινητο, προσκυνα τον προφητη με το αει-τρισεκατομμυριο 
> 
> η "προφητεια" αλλαζει αλλα η δομη ειναι ακριβως η ιδια
> 
> γιαυτο και ο κυριος ΠαΠ στο πασχαλινο μηνυμα του κανει  επικληση στην πιστη
> 
> "πιστευε και μη ερευνα" μας λεει
> ...




Μενέλαε θα άκουσες για τη πτώση των χρηματιστηρίων. Δεν οφείλεται στο φόβο ενός επικείμενου πολέμου, αλλά στο φόβο των πολυεθνικών για την παρουσίαση της συσκευής αυτής.
Οι πετρεαϊκές εταιρίες εμποδίζουν την παρουσίαση. Δεν πιστεύεις?   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

nick1974 (12-04-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Χαίρε                                                         *Πρωϊνος Χαφιές* !

Άποψή μου είναι ότι όλο αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει *συγκεκριμένα* με την θρησκεία. Μπορεί ( λίγο τραβηγμένο φυσικά ) να έχει να κάνει με την πολιτική ( διάβαζε κίνημα Μεσόγειος ) αλλά από την ενασχόλησή μου ( και ήταν αρκετή πίστεψέ με! ) κατάλαβα ότι ήταν ένα ατυχές κόλπο να τραβήξουν την προσοχή του κόσμου. Ο μεγαλοδημοσιογράφος για την διαφήμιση, η Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών για να βγεί από το τέλμα στο οποίο ( μόνη της ) έπεσε εδώ και δεκαετίες, διάφοροι μαϊντανοί και παρατρεχάμενοι γιατί ...είδαν φως και μπήκαν.
Τόνισα την λέξη *συγκεκριμένα* στην πρώτη πρόταση γιατί η "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) και οι συν αυτώ, είναι ένα συνονθύλεμα*2* από αδαείς, θρησκόληπτους, συνομοσιολόγους, ψευδο-επιστήμονες και μη. Απλοί άνθρωποι που θα πίστευαν ότι η μάνα τους είναι πατίνι φτάνει να τους έδειχνες μια ...ζωγραφισμένη ρόδα στην ποδιά της ( να δω ποιός είναι αρκετά μεγάλος να πιάσει το υπονοούμενο  :Wink:  ).
Εγώ προσωπικά είχα μια ...άσχημη επαφή ( συγγνώμη κύριοι υπερ-συντονιστές αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι βρισκόμαστε σε τσοντοφόρουμ ε; ) με την "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ.". Τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω κάποια άτομα εκεί μέσα ( ένας από αυτούς είναι και ο συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα George Pap και ας έχει σκάσει να βρει ποιός είμαι! ). Από την αρχή είπα "δεν γίνονται αυτά!" αλλά κάτι μέσα μου αναρωτιόταν "λες να είναι έτσι όπως τα λένε;". Δοκίμασα να πλησιάσω τον ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη αλλά πάντοτε με έστελναν σε ...άσχετα άτομα. Όταν τελικά άρχισα να ρωτάω βασικά πράγματα για την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση με πολύ κόσμιο τρόπο παρακαλώ ( όλα είναι διαθέσιμα στο διαδίκτυο και μπορούν να διαβαστούν από τον καθένα και να κρίνει μόνος του αν έβρισα πουθενά ) άρχισαν να με διαγράφουν από διάφορες ...σελίδες και ...ομάδες. Με κορυφαίο μάλιστα να δεχτώ προσωπική επίθεση με απειλές ( από άτομο το οποίο δεν θα κατονομάσω προς το παρόν ).
Σε όλες τις αναρτήσεις μου. Σε μια σειρά από βίντεο που έχω κάνει στο youtube. Πουθενά απολύτως δεν έχω βρίσει. Ρωτάω μόνο απλά βασικά πράγματα. Φυσικά απαντήσεις δεν πήρα, ο δε ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap έχει ξεκινήσει έναν ιερό πόλεμο, όπου με βρει να με βρίζει και να με προσβάλλει.
Αυτή η συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου κυρίου και όλων των άλλων μαϊντανών και παρατρεχάμενων δεν δείχνει ...οργανωμένη αίρεση. Δεν δείχνει καν οργάνωση. Είναι κινήσεις πανικού σκοτεινιασμένων μυαλών που βλέπουν ότι τράβηξε πολύ μακριά η ιστορία και ο κόσμος έχει αρχίσει να βαριέται και να την κάνει με ελαφρά πηδηματιάκια. Είναι "κλασικές" κινήσεις φτωχών μυαλών που βλέπουν παντού εχθρούς γιατί δεν έχουν με τι άλλο να ασχοληθούν στη φτωχή ζωή τους. Και όλο αυτό πακεταρισμένο με μπόλικη οικολογία, πατριδογνωσία και κραυγές. Πολλές κραυγές. "Το τέλος των υδρογονανθράκων!", "Η σωτηρία της Ελλάδας"...*1*
Όχι δεν είναι αίρεση. Όχι δεν είναι καν ομάδα. Είναι ένα συνονθύλεμα*2* από άσχετους, ψευδοεπιστήμονες και μη, που προσπαθησαν να έχουν τα 15 λεπτά δημοσιότητάς τους...

Μετά τιμής
Φριενέρτζη_αιρετικός

*1 .Τα μακρύτερα σπαθιά, τα δυνατότερα πνευμόνια, οι περισσότερες φωνές είναι εσφαλμένα κριτήρια για την αλήθεια*. (Benjamin Whichcote, 1609-1683, Άγγλος κληρικός & διανοούμενος)
2. http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpage...%A3&apprec=245

----------

nick1974 (12-04-18)

----------


## leosedf

Γαμώτ... Εγώ ούτε μια απειλή δε δέχτηκα, εμείς στο πηγάδι κατουρήσαμε?
Δηλαδή τι έχουν οι άλλοι και δεν το χω εγώ?
Τζάμπα τόση καζούρα που έριξα δηλαδή, μάλλον επειδή δεν έχουν τρόπο να επικοινωνήσουν πριβέ, γιατί δημόσια αποκλείεται να το κάνανε.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δηλαδή τι έχουν οι άλλοι και δεν το χω εγώ?



Δεν τους γνωρίζεις *προσωπικά**.* Δεν θα γράψω "είχα την ατυχία" γιατί ο κύριος George Pap μπορεί να είναι ένας πάρα πολύ ευγενικός και συγκροτημένος άνθρωπος. Ναι έγραψα "μπορεί να είναι" γιατί τώρα τελευταία ...έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς! 
Εμένα με απείλησε άτομο που το γνωρίζω I.R.L.*1* όπως λένε και στο ιντερνέ... 

Υ.Γ.
Δεν ήταν ο κύριος George Pap παρόλο που και αυτόν τον γνωρίζω.

*1*. I.R.L. *I*n *R*eal *L*ife μτφ. Στην Πραγματική Ζωή

----------


## kioan

> ...ο κύριος George Pap μπορεί να είναι ένας πάρα πολύ ευγενικός και συγκροτημένος άνθρωπος. Ναι έγραψα "μπορεί να είναι" γιατί τώρα τελευταία ...έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς!



Φήμες τον θέλουν, εκτός από σελίδες βιασμού των φυσικών επιστημών, να συχνάζει και σε τσοντοσάιτ με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπει διαρκώς σχετικές στοχευμένες διαφημίσεις στον browser του. Ίσως να τον έχει επηρεάσει και αυτό...

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Χαίρε                                                         *Πρωϊνος Χαφιές* !
> 
> Άποψή μου είναι ότι όλο αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει *συγκεκριμένα* με την θρησκεία. Μπορεί ( λίγο τραβηγμένο φυσικά ) να έχει να κάνει με την πολιτική ( διάβαζε κίνημα Μεσόγειος ) αλλά από την ενασχόλησή μου ( και ήταν αρκετή πίστεψέ με! ) κατάλαβα ότι ήταν ένα ατυχές κόλπο να τραβήξουν την προσοχή του κόσμου. Ο μεγαλοδημοσιογράφος για την διαφήμιση, η Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών για να βγεί από το τέλμα στο οποίο ( μόνη της ) έπεσε εδώ και δεκαετίες, διάφοροι μαϊντανοί και παρατρεχάμενοι γιατί ...είδαν φως και μπήκαν.
> Τόνισα την λέξη *συγκεκριμένα* στην πρώτη πρόταση γιατί η "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) και οι συν αυτώ, είναι ένα συνονθύλεμα*2* από αδαείς, θρησκόληπτους, συνομοσιολόγους, ψευδο-επιστήμονες και μη. Απλοί άνθρωποι που θα πίστευαν ότι η μάνα τους είναι πατίνι φτάνει να τους έδειχνες μια ...ζωγραφισμένη ρόδα στην ποδιά της ( να δω ποιός είναι αρκετά μεγάλος να πιάσει το υπονοούμενο  ).
> Εγώ προσωπικά είχα μια ...άσχημη επαφή ( συγγνώμη κύριοι υπερ-συντονιστές αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι βρισκόμαστε σε τσοντοφόρουμ ε; ) με την "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ.". Τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω κάποια άτομα εκεί μέσα ( ένας από αυτούς είναι και ο συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα George Pap και ας έχει σκάσει να βρει ποιός είμαι! ). Από την αρχή είπα "δεν γίνονται αυτά!" αλλά κάτι μέσα μου αναρωτιόταν "λες να είναι έτσι όπως τα λένε;". Δοκίμασα να πλησιάσω τον ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη αλλά πάντοτε με έστελναν σε ...άσχετα άτομα. Όταν τελικά άρχισα να ρωτάω βασικά πράγματα για την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση με πολύ κόσμιο τρόπο παρακαλώ ( όλα είναι διαθέσιμα στο διαδίκτυο και μπορούν να διαβαστούν από τον καθένα και να κρίνει μόνος του αν έβρισα πουθενά ) άρχισαν να με διαγράφουν από διάφορες ...σελίδες και ...ομάδες. Με κορυφαίο μάλιστα να δεχτώ προσωπική επίθεση με απειλές ( από άτομο το οποίο δεν θα κατονομάσω προς το παρόν ).
> Σε όλες τις αναρτήσεις μου. Σε μια σειρά από βίντεο που έχω κάνει στο youtube. Πουθενά απολύτως δεν έχω βρίσει. Ρωτάω μόνο απλά βασικά πράγματα. Φυσικά απαντήσεις δεν πήρα, ο δε ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap έχει ξεκινήσει έναν ιερό πόλεμο, όπου με βρει να με βρίζει και να με προσβάλλει.
> Αυτή η συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου κυρίου και όλων των άλλων μαϊντανών και παρατρεχάμενων δεν δείχνει ...οργανωμένη αίρεση. Δεν δείχνει καν οργάνωση. Είναι κινήσεις πανικού σκοτεινιασμένων μυαλών που βλέπουν ότι τράβηξε πολύ μακριά η ιστορία και ο κόσμος έχει αρχίσει να βαριέται και να την κάνει με ελαφρά πηδηματιάκια. Είναι "κλασικές" κινήσεις φτωχών μυαλών που βλέπουν παντού εχθρούς γιατί δεν έχουν με τι άλλο να ασχοληθούν στη φτωχή ζωή τους. Και όλο αυτό πακεταρισμένο με μπόλικη οικολογία, πατριδογνωσία και κραυγές. Πολλές κραυγές. "Το τέλος των υδρογονανθράκων!", "Η σωτηρία της Ελλάδας"...*1*
> Όχι δεν είναι αίρεση. Όχι δεν είναι καν ομάδα. Είναι ένα συνονθύλεμα*2* από άσχετους, ψευδοεπιστήμονες και μη, που προσπαθησαν να έχουν τα 15 λεπτά δημοσιότητάς τους...
> 
> ...



Γεια σου φιλε Free Energy

Νομιζω εχεις το καναλι Ares Mares σωστα? Αν ναι τοτε εχω δει ολα τα βιντεο σου και σου δινω και απο δω τα συγχαρητηρια μου.

Ο ορος (σε εισαγωγικα) παραθρησκευτικη οργανωση ή αιρεση, χρησιμοποιειται για να τονίσει τον τροπο συστασης , λειτουργιας , τυφλης υπακοης στον μυθο και την αυστηροτατη πειθαρχεια που επιβαλλεται σε τετοια μορφωματα οπως οι ομαδες Σωρρα (κι εκει αλλωστε ως πολιτικη κινηση κατεληξαν και ως τετοια πλασαρονται πλεον)

Αλλωστε μην ξεχναμε οτι οποιοσδηποτε στον πλανητη, για οποιονδηποτε λογο, καταφερει να θεσει υπο τον απολυτο ελεγχο και καθοδηγηση του , μια σχετικα μεγαλη ομαδα ανθρωπων-ψηφοφορων, τοτε αυτοματως γινεται ενας "παικτης" πολιτικης επιρροης η οποια απο οτι εχει δειξει η ιστορια πολυ συχνα "ανταλασσεται" με την πολιτικη εξουσια ειτε με κερδη, ειτε με ανοχη σε προφανεστατα ποινικα κακουργηματα, ειτε με στραβα ματια σε απατες που διαφημιζονται κλπ.

Μην αρχισω τωρα να αναλυω και να βαζω βιντεο για το μεγεθος της διαπλοκης πολιτικων και υπουργων με την ομαδα Σωρρα τωρα γιατι δεν απτεται της θεματολογιας του φορουμ, αλλα υπαρχουν απειρα αποδεικτικα και στοιχεια.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Μενέλαε θα άκουσες για τη πτώση των χρηματιστηρίων. Δεν οφείλεται στο φόβο ενός επικείμενου πολέμου, αλλά στο φόβο των πολυεθνικών για την παρουσίαση της συσκευής αυτής.
> Οι πετρεαϊκές εταιρίες εμποδίζουν την παρουσίαση. Δεν πιστεύεις?



Aκουγεται οτι ο πολεμος στη Συρια που εχουν σπευσει ολες οι υπερδυναμεις δεν θα γινει για τα χημικα αλλα γιατι εκει ειναι τα μυστικα εργαστηρια της ερευνητικης ομαδας ΠΖ  :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

> Ο ορος (σε εισαγωγικα) παραθρησκευτικη οργανωση ή αιρεση, χρησιμοποιειται για να τονίσει τον τροπο συστασης , λειτουργιας , τυφλης υπακοης στον μυθο και την αυστηροτατη πειθαρχεια που επιβαλλεται σε τετοια μορφωματα οπως οι ομαδες Σωρρα (κι εκει αλλωστε ως πολιτικη κινηση κατεληξαν και ως τετοια πλασαρονται πλεον)



Μηπως θα επρεπε να στρεψουμε το βλεμμα μας σε κατι πιο "προχωρημενο" απο αιρεση η παραθρησκευτικη οργανωση ; 
Ας πουμε στην Σαιεντολογια ,οπου ο ιδρυτης της καιτοι Θνητος σωματικα , αξιωματικα θεωρειται Θεος .
Αλλα τι σοι φρουτο ειναι κι αυτη η σαιτεντολογια ; τι πρεσβευει ; 
ιδου μερικα 

_"Ο Άνθρωπος είναι ένα αθάνατο πνευματικό ον._

_Η εμπειρία του εκτείνεται πολύ πιο πέρα από μια και μόνο ζωή._
_Οι δυνατότητές του είναι απεριόριστες, ακόμη και αν δεν είναι αντιληπτές προς το παρόν._
  Η Σαηεντολογία πιστεύει επιπλέον, ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι βασικά καλός  και ότι η πνευματική του σωτηρία, εξαρτάται από τον εαυτό του, τους  συνανθρώπους του και την επίτευξη αδελφοσύνης με το σύμπαν."

Μηπως λεω ,ενα τεραστιο μηπως ,πανε να μας πλασαρουν καποια στιγμη τον κ Πετρο ως τον πνευματικο διαδοχο του μεγαλου ιδρυτη της Σαιεντολογιας Λ.Ρον Χαμπαρντ; 
Για οποιον ηθελε διερευνησει περαιτερω το θεμα :
https://www.scientology.gr/what-is-scientology.html

----------


## nick1974

> ...




Μενελαε συμφωνω φυσικα με οσα λες, ΑΛΛΑ δεν παρατηρησες ενα σημειο στην ολη υποθεση που ηδη εχω γραψει κανα δυο φορες:
Αυτο με το να κανει τοσο κραγμενα βιντεακια που να λεει ουσιαστικα οτι ειναι ο εφευρετης των supercapacitors (υπαρχουν κι αλλα, οπως αυτο με τα peltier) ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ -τουλαχιστο εγω δε μπορω να το δω διαφορετικα- σημαινει δυο πραγματα:
Ειτε ο ανθρωπος ειναι πληρωμενος ηθοποιος και ακολουθει καποιο ψιλοελευθερο σεναριο (του ταρζαν? καποιου τριτου? ποιος ξερει?) και καπου εχει ξενερωσει να διασυρεται τοσο πολυ και προσπαθει μονος του να διωξει τους πιστους του σιγα σιγα και να ξεφουσκωσει τη φουσκα καπως ομαλα,
ειτε οι νομικοι συμβουλοι του τον βαζουν να γυρισει και μερικα τετοια ωστε αν φτασει το πραμα στο απροχωρητο και τον κυνηγανε θεοι και δαιμονες να τα εχουν ως αλοθι και να επικαλεστουν καποια ψυχικη παθηση.
Το σεναριο να τα ανεβαζει για τους πιστους του μου μοιαζει ψιλοακυρο γιατι οσο ηλιθιος και να ναι σιγουρα καταλαβαινει πως μονο να χασει εχει απο τετοιες ηλιθιοτητες χωρις να κερδιζει απολυτως τιποτα. 
Ηδη εχει εμφανιστει ως ο εφευρετης του αεικινητου! και για οποιον ειναι τοσο χαπατο ειναι ηδη θεος ο τυπος, κι εννωειται δε θα ενισχυσει την πιστη του με το να του δειχνει πειραματακια φυσικης με peltier (που κι αυτο επειδη δεν ηξερε να το κανει εκανε στο τελος cheat  :Lol: ) και να λεει οτι φτιαχνει υπερπυκνωτες (και μαλιστα με ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟ! )... Με τετοιες αρλουμπες το μονο που μπορει να πετυχει ειναι να κλονισει την πιστη μερικων απ τα ζωντοβολα που τον ακολουθουν (οσων τεσπα εχουν καποιου ειδους iq), οποτε ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ θεωρω πως παιζει ενα απ τα δυο πιο πανω σεναρια (κλινοντας μαλλον προς το δευτερο)...

btw ακομα δε μπορω να χωνεψω εκεινο τον πυκνωτη απο γραφενιο....
βρηκε δηλαδη γραφενιο και τροπο να το επεξεργαστει και το πρωτο πραμα που σκεφτηκε ηταν να το κανει πυκνωτη... 
Παλι καλα που δε σκεφτηκε να το κανει κανα τσεκουρι η κανα ροπαλο!  :Lol:  
(ναι, ολα τα υπολοιπα ηταν ακομα πιο κουλα, και αυτο απαιτει και πιο εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις, αλλα εγω για καποιο λογο που ουτε εγω καταλαβα κολλησα σε αυτο με τον πυκνωτη)...

----------


## nepomuk

> Ειτε ο ανθρωπος ειναι πληρωμενος ηθοποιος και ακολουθει καποιο ψιλοελευθερο σεναριο (του ταρζαν? καποιου τριτου? ποιος ξερει?) ..



AN ειναι πληρωμενος ηθοποιος ,ουτε εδω πρωτοτυπει η καινοτομει , θυμιζει τοσο πολυ τον Μερβεγιέ.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_9MMu_yShM

----------

nick1974 (12-04-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> btw ακομα δε μπορω να χωνεψω εκεινο τον πυκνωτη απο γραφενιο.... βρηκε δηλαδη γραφενιο και τροπο να το επεξεργαστει και το πρωτο πραμα που σκεφτηκε ηταν να το κανει πυκνωτη...



Εμμμ ... ναι! Πριν από 2-3 χρόνια μεγάλη κουβέντα γινόταν για την κατασκευή υπερ-πυκνωτών ( 500+ φαράντ! ) από γραφένιο. Μια αναζήτηση στο google και θα δεις περισσότερες λεπτομέριες. Ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης προφανώς κάτι θα είδε και θα σκέφτηκε ότι αφού δεν έχει μεγάλη διάδοση ας το ...κάνω δικό μου! Φυσικά δεν έχει τις γνώσεις, και την ικανότητα να κατασκευάσει έναν τέτοιο πυκνωτή...





> ...εχει ξενερωσει να διασυρεται τοσο πολυ και προσπαθει μονος του να  διωξει τους πιστους του σιγα σιγα και να ξεφουσκωσει τη φουσκα καπως  ομαλα,



Ίσα-ίσα το αντίθετο! Όταν έχεις ακολούθους οι οποίοι πιστεύουν ( με τυχαία σειρά ) ότι:
έχεις κατασκευάσει το αεικίνητο ( 350mW είσοδος - 700W έξοδος )κατασκευάζεις πυκνωτές γραφένιου στην κουζίνα του σπιτιού σου, στην οποία παρεπιπτόντως έχεις στιβάσει ένα σωρό άσχετο εξοπλισμό 20ετίας.κατασκευάζεις μικροκυματικούς ταλαντωτές στα 4 τεραχερτζπαράγεις ...δυνατό και ...αδύνατο υδρογόνοτους δείχνεις ένα induction heater και αναφωνείς "Για την εθνική μας άμυνα" και ( το θλιβερό... ) "...αν γνωρίζαμε την ιδιοσυχνότητα των *καρκινικών* [σημ: πόσο περισσότερο ...τέρμα δηλαδή  :Sad:  ]  κυττάρων" 
δεν μπορείς παρά να το ...τερματίζεις κι ακόμη παραπάνω. Αυτό το κοινό δεν μπορεί να ...χορτάσει με απλές εφευρέσεις! Ακόμη κι αν πας να τους πεις κατασκεύασα ένα καινούργιο πλαστικό θα σε κοιτάξουν με δυσπιστία γιατι ...όντως μπορεί να γίνει. Όταν όμως τους ταϊζεις απίστευτες κοτσάνες τότε παίρνουν τα πάνω τους! Νομίζουν ότι παίρνουν μέρος στην ...ενεργειακή επανάσταση! Βλέπουν στο πρόσωπό σου τον άνθρωπο που τολμά να τα βάλει με τα ...πετρελαϊκά κατεστημένα. Ασχέτως αν τα πετρελαϊκά κατεστημένα δεν δίνουν την παραμικρή σημασία στις μπούρδες σου. Γιατί αν όντως υπήρχε κάτι σε αυτή την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση όχι μόνο δεν θα συνέχιζε να πετάει ...πυρότουβλα ( όπως πολύ εύστοχα είπε ένας συμφορουμίτης εδώ ) αλλά θα τον είχαν ...καβαντζώσει με την μία. Και μόνο το ότι συνεχίζει να κυκλοφορεί και να λέει την μια κοτσάνα μετά την άλλη δείχνει πόσο ...ακίνδυνος είναι!

Μετα τιμής
Φριενέρτζι_από_τιτάνιο_τύφλα_να_έχει_το_γραφένιο!

Υ.Γ.
Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στο Nature ( https://www.nature.com/articles/natrevmats201633 ) δυστυχώς στα Αγγλικά...

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Μενελαε συμφωνω φυσικα με οσα λες, ΑΛΛΑ δεν παρατηρησες ενα σημειο στην ολη υποθεση που ηδη εχω γραψει κανα δυο φορες:
> Αυτο με το να κανει τοσο κραγμενα βιντεακια που να λεει ουσιαστικα οτι ειναι ο εφευρετης των supercapacitors (υπαρχουν κι αλλα, οπως αυτο με τα peltier) ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ -τουλαχιστο εγω δε μπορω να το δω διαφορετικα- σημαινει δυο πραγματα:
> Ειτε ο ανθρωπος ειναι πληρωμενος ηθοποιος και ακολουθει καποιο ψιλοελευθερο σεναριο (του ταρζαν? καποιου τριτου? ποιος ξερει?) και καπου εχει ξενερωσει να διασυρεται τοσο πολυ και προσπαθει μονος του να διωξει τους πιστους του σιγα σιγα και να ξεφουσκωσει τη φουσκα καπως ομαλα,
> ειτε οι νομικοι συμβουλοι του τον βαζουν να γυρισει και μερικα τετοια ωστε αν φτασει το πραμα στο απροχωρητο και τον κυνηγανε θεοι και δαιμονες να τα εχουν ως αλοθι και να επικαλεστουν καποια ψυχικη παθηση.
> Το σεναριο να τα ανεβαζει για τους πιστους του μου μοιαζει ψιλοακυρο γιατι οσο ηλιθιος και να ναι σιγουρα καταλαβαινει πως μονο να χασει εχει απο τετοιες ηλιθιοτητες χωρις να κερδιζει απολυτως τιποτα. 
> Ηδη εχει εμφανιστει ως ο εφευρετης του αεικινητου! και για οποιον ειναι τοσο χαπατο ειναι ηδη θεος ο τυπος, κι εννωειται δε θα ενισχυσει την πιστη του με το να του δειχνει πειραματακια φυσικης με peltier (που κι αυτο επειδη δεν ηξερε να το κανει εκανε στο τελος cheat ) και να λεει οτι φτιαχνει υπερπυκνωτες (και μαλιστα με ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟ! )... Με τετοιες αρλουμπες το μονο που μπορει να πετυχει ειναι να κλονισει την πιστη μερικων απ τα ζωντοβολα που τον ακολουθουν (οσων τεσπα εχουν καποιου ειδους iq), οποτε ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ θεωρω πως παιζει ενα απ τα δυο πιο πανω σεναρια (κλινοντας μαλλον προς το δευτερο)...
> 
> btw ακομα δε μπορω να χωνεψω εκεινο τον πυκνωτη απο γραφενιο....
> βρηκε δηλαδη γραφενιο και τροπο να το επεξεργαστει και το πρωτο πραμα που σκεφτηκε ηταν να το κανει πυκνωτη... 
> ...



φιλε Νικο, εχω δει πολλες φορες τις θεσεις σου και οντως ειναι ευστοχες και συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου! Απλα δεν μπορω να εξηγησω ουτε εγω τον λογο που φερονται λες και απευθυνονται σε ηλιθιους .... την εικασια μου την εγραψα και εδω παντως παλαιοτερα...





> τελος δε μπορω να μην αναφερθω σε μια σημαντικη λεπτομερεια που δειχνει και το ηθος ολων οσων εμπλεκονται...
> 
> υποτιθεται οτι πανε να πεισουν τον κοσμο οτι ανακαλυψαν την πατεντα της χιλιετιας
> 
> υποτιθεται οτι πανε να βαλουνε στο χερι εκατομμυρια κρατικου χρηματος
> 
> υποτιθεται οτι πανε να δημιουργησουν ολοκληρο πολιτικο φορεα στηριξης 
> 
> και οι αθεοφοβοι εχουν τοσο θρασος, ειναι τοσο σιγουροι πως το θρασος τους, η εξεζητημένη προβολη και οι οφειλομενες "εκδουλευσεις" μεσω της διαπλοκης με το πολιτικο συστημα αρκουν για να πετυχουν το σκοπο τους, που δεν μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να χαλασουν μερικες χιλιαδες ευρω για να σχεδιασουν και να κατασκευασουν ενα πραγμα που τουλαχιστο θα δειχνει και θα φαινεται αξιοπρεπες! 
> ...

----------


## Ακρίτας

> _"Ο Άνθρωπος είναι ένα αθάνατο πνευματικό ον._
> 
> _Η εμπειρία του εκτείνεται πολύ πιο πέρα από μια και μόνο ζωή._
> _Οι δυνατότητές του είναι απεριόριστες, ακόμη και αν δεν είναι αντιληπτές προς το παρόν._
>   Η Σαηεντολογία πιστεύει επιπλέον, ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι βασικά καλός  και ότι η πνευματική του σωτηρία, εξαρτάται από τον εαυτό του, τους  συνανθρώπους του και την επίτευξη αδελφοσύνης με το σύμπαν."
> 
> Μηπως λεω ,ενα τεραστιο μηπως ,πανε να μας πλασαρουν καποια στιγμη τον κ Πετρο ως τον πνευματικο διαδοχο του μεγαλου ιδρυτη της Σαιεντολογιας Λ.Ρον Χαμπαρντ; 
> Για οποιον ηθελε διερευνησει περαιτερω το θεμα :
> https://www.scientology.gr/what-is-scientology.html



Αν αυτό είναι *συγκεκαλυμμένη προσπάθεια προσηλυτισμού* *πρόσεχε* γιατί το θέμα το παρακολουθούν και άνθρωποι που ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ. 
Αν δεν είναι καλά θα κάνεις να το διευκρινήσεις.

----------


## kioan

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να διερευνήσουμε θέματα θρησκειών εδώ μέσα. 

Ανοίγοντας τέτοιες συζητήσεις, διευκολύνετε πολύ τη ζωή αυτών των ψευτοεπιστημόνων παίζοντας το παιχνίδι τους και απομακρύνοντας το θέμα της συζήτησης από την καθαρά επιστημονική ανάλυση προς φιλοσοφικά μονοπάτια.
Το μόνο που δε θέλει κανένας από τους Πολύ Ζαβούς να κάνει, είναι να συζητάει με επιστημονικούς όρους για την "εφεύρεση". Μην τους κάνετε αυτήν την χάρη.

----------

nick1974 (13-04-18)

----------


## nick1974

Ναι, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει ομως, κι εκεί είναι που σκαλωνω, αν θες να κάνεις ένα χοντρό κόλπο και να φας λεφτά απ' το ΥΕΝ κι απ' την ΑΝΕΚ πρέπει να είσαι το λιγότερο ΑΨΟΓΟΣ στο κόλπο σου, μετρημένος, διβασμενος και σοβαρός, κι επί πλέον αν σε αυτό το κόλπο έχεις σκοπό να βάλεις στο παιχνίδι θετικές επιστήμες πρέπει εξ αρχής να είσαι άριστος γνώστης του αντικειμένου ώστε να μπορείς να κοροϊδέψεις πραγματικούς επιστήμονες και καθηγητές που ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις.
Τούτοι εδώ φαίνονται όπως φαιρομασταν όταν ήμασταν παιδιά που βγάζαμε μια τσίχλα, λέγαμε "αυτό είναι πύραυλος" την πετουσαμε και κάναμε "ΜΠΟΥΜ" με το στόμα και λέγαμε πως έγινε έκρηξη...
Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σκατα έχουν μέσα στο μυαλό τους. 
Να ναι όλοι τους τόσο ηλιθιοι?
Μήπως τελικά ο Καμμένος κι η ΑΝΕΚ δεν είναι ο πραγματικός τους στόχος αλλά μέρος του σενάριου ώστε να φάνε πόρτα και να φανατισουν ακόμα περισσότερο τους ανεγκεφαλους αγράμματους πιστούς ? 
Μήπως πρόκειται απλώς για low budget παραγωγή, με έναν κακοπληρωμένο ηθοποιό κι ότι κάτσει? Μήπως το κόλπο είναι ακόμα πιο βαθύ κι εμείς απλώς βλέπουμε την κορυφή του παγοβουνου ενώ το παρασκήνιο είναι απείρως μεγαλύτερο?
Δεν ξέρω, αλλά όλα αυτά είναι ΤΟΣΟ κραγμενα που δε μπορώ με χρήση της λογικής να καταλάβω τι τελικά παίζει και για ποιο λόγο στήθηκε αυτή η μπουρδα όπως στήθηκε.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Αν αυτό είναι *συγκεκαλυμμένη προσπάθεια προσηλυτισμού* *πρόσεχε* γιατί το θέμα το παρακολουθούν και άνθρωποι που ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ. 
> Αν δεν είναι καλά θα κάνεις να το διευκρινήσεις.





Δεν κατεχω γρι απο Σαιεντολογια και ουτε επιθυμω να μαθω , αν ηθελα προσηλυτισει καποιον θα το εκανα μονο υπερ της Ελληνικης Εθνικης Οικονομιας , για το συμφερον ολων,
να (εξοι)κονομαμε ,να την περναμε "φινα" ,ολοι.
Υπερ αυτου αγωνιζεται ..   ετσι ισχυριζεται  ο Μουστακιας , που ειναι το θεμα μας εδω .
Αναμεσα στα τοσα σεναρια που εχουν ακουστει για το τι κρυβεται απο πισω   , οπως  πχ  Υπουλο Δραμχιστικο αντιΕυρωπαικο κινημα ,παρεθεσα αλλο ενα τοσο τραβηγμενο 
σεναριο ,σε συναφεια ομως με τα αμεσως προηγουμενα ποστ που διεβλεπαν στοιχεια   αιρεσης , παραθρησκευτικης οργανωσης κτλπ.
Οταν δεν υπαρχουν "Νεα" απο τεχνολογικης πλευρας στο θεμα μας , το  γυρναμε  στο  κοινωνικο , οικονομικο ,πολιτικο η και παραθρησκευτικο κουτσομπολιο.
Ισως ...  κατα το  ραδιο αρβυλα  να  εχουμε  επιστημονικα Νεα αμεσως μετα την Κυριακη του Θωμα , συμβολικα για να πιστουν οι "απιστοι " Θωμαδες.
Για την Ωρα  η σελιδα του Κωστα Γουιλς με την συνεντευξη Πετρου στο ΥΤ και ολα τα επακολουθα σχολια , εχει μπλοκαριστει εντελως . Αναμενουμε απο δευτερα
τη Νεα που ισως ανοιξει  απο τη μερια του Beradio για να συνεχιστει ενας υποτυπωδης διαλογος μεταξυ μελων του "Ηλεκτρονικα" και οπαδων της Ενεργειακης Σεχτας (πζ).

----------


## kioan

> Το σεναριο να τα ανεβαζει για τους πιστους του μου μοιαζει ψιλοακυρο γιατι οσο ηλιθιος και να ναι σιγουρα καταλαβαινει πως μονο να χασει εχει απο τετοιες ηλιθιοτητες χωρις να κερδιζει απολυτως τιποτα. 
> ...
> Με τετοιες αρλουμπες το μονο που μπορει να πετυχει ειναι να κλονισει την πιστη μερικων απ τα ζωντοβολα που τον ακολουθουν (οσων τεσπα εχουν καποιου ειδους iq)







> Ναι, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει ομως, κι εκεί είναι που σκαλωνω, αν θες να κάνεις ένα χοντρό κόλπο και να φας λεφτά απ' το ΥΕΝ κι απ' την ΑΝΕΚ πρέπει να είσαι το λιγότερο ΑΨΟΓΟΣ στο κόλπο σου, μετρημένος, διβασμενος και σοβαρός




Λογικό να τα σκέφτεσαι όλα αυτά, αλλά κάνεις ένα λάθος: Υποτιμάς την διάχυτη ανθρώπινη ηλιθιότητα! 

Αυτό που λέμε "κοινή λογική" δυστυχώς αποδεικνύεται πως δεν είναι καθόλου "κοινή". Και όπως μάλλον δεν είπε ο Αϊνστάιν αλλά πιθανότατα θα συμφωνούσε με όποιον το είπε αν διάβαζε το παρόν θέμα: _"Δύο πράγματα είναι άπειρα: Το σύμπαν και η ανθρώπινη βλακεία,αν και για το σύμπαν δεν είμαι σίγουρος."
_

----------

nick1974 (13-04-18)

----------


## nick1974

> ...



Ναι, ωραία και στο δίνω ότι η ηλιθιότητα είναι απειρη, ΑΛΛΑ, για αυτούς τους ίδιους δε θα τανε καλύτερο να λειτουργούσαν πιο σοβαρά? Περισσότερες πιθανότητες να φάνε λεφτά από περισσότερο κόσμο δε θα Χαν?
Μήπως τελικά αποσκοπούν σε συγκεκριμένο target group πιστών και όλα αυτά τα χρησιμοποιούν για να απομακρύνουν όποιον έχει ελάχιστες γνώσεις?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Δεν κατεχω γρι απο Σαιεντολογια και ουτε επιθυμω να μαθω , αν ηθελα προσηλυτισει καποιον θα το εκανα μονο υπερ της Ελληνικης Εθνικης Οικονομιας , για το συμφερον ολων.............και οπαδων της Ενεργειακης Σεχτας (πζ).



Εντάξει και συγγνώμη για την κάπως άγαρμπη παρέμβαση





> Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να διερευνήσουμε θέματα θρησκειών εδώ μέσα. 
> 
> Ανοίγοντας τέτοιες συζητήσεις, διευκολύνετε πολύ τη ζωή αυτών των  ψευτοεπιστημόνων παίζοντας το παιχνίδι τους και απομακρύνοντας το θέμα  της συζήτησης από την καθαρά επιστημονική ανάλυση προς φιλοσοφικά  μονοπάτια.
> Το μόνο που δε θέλει κανένας από τους Πολύ Ζαβούς να κάνει, είναι να  συζητάει με επιστημονικούς όρους για την "εφεύρεση". Μην τους κάνετε  αυτήν την χάρη.



Ποιός μίλησε για "θρησκείες";

Οι *σέχτες* είναι άλλο πράγμα και μπορεί να αποδειχθεί πολύ σχετικό στο μέλλον.

Ας περιμένουμε.

----------


## kioan

Ο-Μι-Τζι μας την έπεσε η Γιου-Εμ-Τζι...

Καθώς φαίνεται, το εβραιομασωνικοσατανιστικό λόμπι των πετρελαϊκών κατέβασε το video με το ηχητικό από την εκπομπή όπου μιλάει ο ΠΖ  :Scared:  ΔΙΑΔΩΣΤΕ!!!!!11


Είναι δυνατόν σε μια εκπομπή-φάρο του ελληνισμού και στην οποία μιλούσε ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ, να υπήρξε ηχητικό απόσπασμα το οποίο αποτελεί πνευματική ιδιοκτησία της Universal Music Group; 

Μην πωλήθηκε η "εφεύρεση" στα ξένα και αποτελεί πλέον πνευματική ιδιοκτησία της UMG;  :Scared:

----------


## rama

Δεν τους κόβω τόσο έξυπνους ώστε να έχουν κάνει και μέγα σενάριο στο οποίο άθελά μας να συμμετέχουμε κι εμείς.
Νομίζω απλά τους έκατσε ένας βολικός συνομωσιολόγος στο υπουργείο εθνικής άμυνας, και το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν.
 Επίσης, το έχω ξαναγράψει οτι οι διάφοροι "ειδικοί", συνταξιούχοι, απόστρατοι κλπ που παρίστανται στα panels επίπεδου Χαρδαβέλας, Ζούγκλα, FoufoutosTV κλπ, πληρώνονται με το κομμάτι, οπότε σιγοντάρουν την "εφεύρεση" προκειμένου να συμπληρώνουν τα εισοδήματά τους.

----------


## kioan

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από nepomuk
> 
> 
> +nick simos κατ' αρχάς κύριε ηλεκτρονικέ - ποδηλάτη -
> 
> 
> 
> εχμμμ... επειδη κι αλλος του συναφιου τους με αποκαλεσε ετσι, αυτο το ποδηλατης σημαινει τιποτα στην αργκο τους η με μπερδευουν κι εμενα με κανενα ...πρωταθλητη ποδηλασιας?



Μήπως εννοούν τον Άγγελο (rama);

Τώρα που είδα την απάντησή του το σκέφτηκα...

----------


## nepomuk

Ψυλλοι στα αυτια μου μπηκανε πως  ......
Μολις αρχισε να παιζει το σεναριο της Σαιεντολογιας ,ευθυς αμεσως μπλοκαριστηκε η σελιδα στο ΥΤ ,οχι απο τη
CIA και τις 7 αδελφες ,αλλα απο την ιδια Τη Σεκτα (πζ) , μη τυχον και ανοιξει συζητηση μεταξυ ηλεκτρονικων και
"ανυποψιαστων" οπαδων της .
Θα το συνεχισω λιγο ακομα μεχρι να παρουσιαστει η 200αρα ,θετοντας μερικα "αμειλικτα" ερωτηματα .
Ειναι ο Πετρος κατι σαν αχυρανθρωπος ; ενας δηλ χαμηλα αμοιβομενος τριτοκλασατος ηθοποιος ; Ιεραρχικα δηλ αντε μεχρι Λοχαγος;
Ο συνηγορος και συνεταιρος του 50-50 Καθηγητης Νομικης , Γιαννης Σπηλιοπουλος , τι βαθμο θα ειχε στην ολη δομη ; ο Ζουγκλας μηπως παει για να κανει τη
"μπαζα" της ζωης του  για να εχει καλα γεραματα και να αποκαταστησει τη νεαρα συζυγο και τα τεκνα ;
Ο Ευπατριδης Ελληνας και .. "Λαγος" της 200 αρας Sir John Georgiou ; ο Αιγινητης προαγωγος των Ανων. Εταιριων Λαικης Βασης  Γρηγ Μαλτεζος ; Τελος ο δημοφιλης εδω στα ηλεκτρονικα
(παπαδοπουλικος  :Confused1:  )  George-Pap , Τι ταμπάκ φυμέ ,εκτος απο μεγαλομπακαλης στην Ηπειρο;

----------


## nick1974

> Μήπως εννοούν τον Άγγελο (rama);
> 
> Τώρα που είδα την απάντησή του το σκέφτηκα...



και τον Αγγελο Νικο Σιμο τον λενε? Αφου ονομαστικα γραφει...
Εψαξα γμτ αλλα δε βρηκα κανενα συνονοματο πρωταθλητη ποδηλασιας... λες να τον φαγαν τα εβραιομασωνικα λομπι μαζι με την ΑΝΕΚ  και τους πετρελαιαδες κι αυτον?  :hahahha: 
Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα ηθελα να δω τι διακρισεις εχει να τους παρω ψιλο γαζι στο στυλ "εμενα? που για την Ελλαδα και την Ελανια ιδεα και τους θεους του ολυμπου εφερα Χ χρυσα μεταλια και παγκοσμια κυπελα, που για την Ελλαδα και τους μπουφ... εεε... τους Ελληνες κανω 0-100 σε 5 δευτερα με την κουρσαρα μου για να σας βγαλω απ τα μνημονια , κτλ κτλ κτλ " :Lol:  :hahahha: 

με τα γιουσουφακια γενικα με ποιανει μια κακια :Biggrin:

----------


## kioan

> Μολις αρχισε να παιζει το σεναριο της Σαιεντολογιας ,ευθυς αμεσως μπλοκαριστηκε η σελιδα στο ΥΤ ... απο την ιδια Τη Σεκτα (πζ) , μη τυχον και ανοιξει συζητηση μεταξυ ηλεκτρονικων και "ανυποψιαστων" οπαδων της .



Το Youtube Copyright claim είναι σχεδόν αυτόματο και μπορεί να εντοπίζει ηχητικό περιεχόμενο χωρίς ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση. Η UMG έχει εδώ και κάποια χρόνια αποκτήσει το δικαίωμα να κατεβάζει videos από το youtube ακόμη και αν υπήρχε το λεγόμενο fair use περιεχομένου που της ανήκει.







> και τον Αγγελο Νικο Σιμο τον λενε? Αφου ονομαστικα γραφει...



Τι σου κάνει εντύπωση; Αφού ο δαιμόνιος ντέντεκτιβ της ομάδας ΠΖ θεωρεί πως το μισό internet είναι λογαριασμοί του ίδιου ατόμου.

----------


## nick1974

> μπλοκαριστηκε η σελιδα στο ΥΤ ,οχι απο τη
> CIA και τις 7 αδελφες ,αλλα απο την ιδια Τη Σεκτα (πζ) , μη τυχον και ανοιξει συζητηση μεταξυ ηλεκτρονικων και
> "ανυποψιαστων" οπαδων της .



χεχεχε μαγος εισαι?

ισως να θελουν και να το ξεφουσκωσουν ολο αυτο μια και ειναι τοσο κραγμενο που πλεον δε μπορουν να το διαχειριστουν, οποτε θα κρατησουν 5-6 προβατα να τα αρμεγουν και θα εξαφανιστουν απ τη δημοσιοτητα





> Ειναι ο Πετρος κατι σαν αχυρανθρωπος ; ενας δηλ χαμηλα αμοιβομενος τριτοκλασατος ηθοποιος ; Ιεραρχικα δηλ αντε μεχρι Λοχαγος;



ε κοιτα, αν τελικα αποδειχτει οτι αυτος ειναι ο εγκεφαλος και ολοι οι υπολοιποι οι χαζοι εγω θα παω στο Θιβετ να γινω μοναχος...

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

ε ρε γλεντια....

αντε τωρα να μιλησεις για πνευματικα δικαιωματα στο κοπαδι που θεωρει το κατεβασμα του βιντεο ως αποδειξη οτι τα "πετρελαϊκα λομπι" οι μασωνοι οι οβραιοι και οι ηλεκτρονικοι, μαχονται με λυσα την "εφευρεση που θα σωσει την Ελλαδα'....

βεβαια για καποιους απο μας η καθημερινοτητα απλα συνεχιζεται  :Rolleyes: 

pzfan.jpg

----------


## kioan

Και όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, όντως βγήκαν να πουν πως τους πολεμάνε τα συμφέροντα:

 *Spoiler:*       

   




Είναι φανερό πως δεν έχουν ιδέα πως λειτουργεί το YouTube το οποίο υποτίθεται το χρησιμοποιούν κιόλας...




> _Πνευματικα δικαιωματα επικαλειται η UMG απο επισημα αδειοδοτημενο ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο της πολιτειας μας. Και μονο στην συγκεκριμενη αναρτηση μετα απο τοσα χρονια που ειναι στην μαχητικη δημοσιογραφια ο κος Κ.Ουιλς δεν υπηρξε "παραβιαση" ;_



...και μετά περιμένετε να καταλάβουν γιατί δε στέκει η "εφεύρεση"  :Lol:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Και όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, όντως βγήκαν να πουν πως τους πολεμάνε τα συμφέροντα:
> 
>  *Spoiler:*       
> 
>    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




μα ειναι προφανες πως η "ομαδα ΠΖ" σπευδει να εκμεταλλευτει ενα απλο συμβαν που αντιμετωπιζουν εκατομμυρια βιντεο στο ΥΤ καθημερινα και να του προσδωσει μια πινελια παραφιλολογιας απο αυτες που κραταν ζωντανο το "μυθο" τη εφευρεσης...

το πιο αστειο ειναι οτι προσπαθουν να πεισουν οτι το βιντεο κατεβηκε λογω της μεγαλης απηχησης του, οταν ειχε ολες ολες 2600 θεασεις σε ΕΝΑΝ ΜΗΝΑ (!) οι μισες απο τις οποιες ειναι οι επαναλαμβανομενες επισκεψεις του κυριου ΠαΠ για να δει μηπως αφησε κανεις κανενα μηνυμα ή για να απαντησει στο παρον φορουμ απο το δικο του ασφαλες περιβαλλον....

----------


## nepomuk

Στα "επισημα" αναρτηθηκε πριν λιγες ωρες το παρακατω που δειχνει οτι το καθεστως 
"φιλελευθεροποιειται " και οσονουπω θα δεχεται σχολια ακομα και μη αβανταδορικα .
Για να δουμε  ...  κατι ΘΑ ειναι   κι αυτο.

hydrogen Hellagen β’ 2 ώρες πριν  Προτεινόμενα από Hellagen*  Eντος των επομένων ημερων, θα ανοιξουμε ελευθερα τον σχολιασμο χωρις  προεγκριση. Ζητουμε συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση αλλα ειναι καποιες  αντικειμενικες συνθηκες που μας ειχαν υποχρεωσει να ειμαστε "καπως"  περιρισμενοι στην επικοινωνια μας, μαζι σας.*
*Σας ευχαριστουμε για την υποστηριξη και την πιστη που εχετε στο εργο μας*

----------


## leosedf

> Το Youtube Copyright claim είναι σχεδόν αυτόματο και μπορεί να εντοπίζει ηχητικό περιεχόμενο χωρίς ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση. Η UMG έχει εδώ και κάποια χρόνια αποκτήσει το δικαίωμα να κατεβάζει videos από το youtube ακόμη και αν υπήρχε το λεγόμενο fair use περιεχομένου που της ανήκει.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τι σου κάνει εντύπωση; Αφού ο δαιμόνιος ντέντεκτιβ της ομάδας ΠΖ θεωρεί πως το μισό internet είναι λογαριασμοί του ίδιου ατόμου.



Τα σχόλια ποιός τα έκλεισε?

----------


## nepomuk

Παραθετω καποια απο τα σχολια της "αλλης" πλευρας για το συμβαν .
Το θρασσος περισσευει , ποιος ,ποια ,ποιοι μιλανε ; αυτοι που διαγραφουν απο 
προσωπου γης οποιον εκφρασει την παραμικρη αμφιβολια για την Μεγαλοφυια (πζ) .
Ιδιαιτερα ο εκ των διαχειριστων του funclub ,δημοφιλης εδω , οπου αφου εγινε ρομπα,
ρεντικολο στην κοινωνια , αρχισε ΚΑΙ Τα χτυπηματα κατω απο τη μεση .Τοση ξευτιλα τη μερα που η Πολεμικη Αεροπορια και η χωρα ολοκληρη πενθει.
Τωρα ζηταει και τα ρεστα  ταχα μου απο το YT , ενω βασικος υποπτος για την διαγραφη των σχολιων ειναι ο ΙΔΙΟΣ.
Ελα μ@νι στο τοπο σου .....

Ομάδα Διαδικτυακής Υποστήριξης Πέτρου Ζωγράφου3 horas


Η  δισκογραφική εταιρεία UMG, κατήγγειλε την ανάρτηση- ραδιοφωνική  συνέντευξη του Κώστα Ουίλς με τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο λόγω παραβίασης  πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων για την μουσική που περιλαμβάνεται στην συνέντευξη..'' Της Δικαιοσύνης ήλιε Νοητέ..''.


George Pap  Καμμία  σχέση με πνευματικά δικαιώματα, η εφεύρεση ενοχλεί. Το συγκεκριμένο  τραγούδι υπάρχει σαν υπόβαθρο σε δεκάδες video στο YouTube. Αξιοπερίεργο  είναι ότι σβήστηκαν και τα σχόλια μετά το ξεσκέπασμα που έγινε σε  κάποια ρεμάλια με άπειρα ψεύτικα προφίλ.



*George Pap ha compartido un enlace.*1 hora







Μετά το PBS, την Ζούγκλα που είχε πέσει για ώρες, τώρα και το You Tube κατέβασε κουρτίνες.


Matoula Xenou  Έτσι  ακριβώς έχουν τα πράγματα! Kάποια κέντρα φαίνεται οτι έχουν χάσει την  ψυχραιμία τους... Διανύουμε τον 21ο  αιώνα και βλέπουμε με έκπληξη να  συμβαίνουν πράγματα που μόνο τον μεσαίωνα μπορούσε κάποιος να τα  συναντήσει!!!

----------


## kioan

> Τα σχόλια ποιός τα έκλεισε?



Έτσι γίνεται όταν κατεβάζουν ένα video για αυτόν τον λόγο. Τα σχόλια απενεργοποιούνται.








> Τοση ξευτιλα τη μερα που η Πολεμικη Αεροπορια και η χωρα ολοκληρη πενθει.



Αυτό από όποιον και αν ειπώθηκε είναι ένα σχόλιο εντελώς άκυρο με το θέμα μας.

*nepomuk*, ο τρόπος γραφής σου μπερδεύει. Αν θέλεις να κάνεις παράθεση σε και που διάβασες αλλού, χρησιμοποίησε το εικονίδιο "Παράθεση" (τελευταίο εικονίδιο στη μπάρα εργαλείων).

----------


## nepomuk

Διευκρινισεις: Εφ'οσον η διαγραφη video απο το ΥΤ συμπαρασυρει και ολα τα σχολια ,τοτε κακως κυνηγησαμε μαγισσες ,
ειτε απο τη μια η την αλλη πλευρα.
Για τον Παπατζη:Ειναι πασιγνωστο οτι εχει καθυβρισει πολλα μελη του φορουμ  ανευ λογου και αιτιας ,εχει εκδιωξει απο τις σελιδες
πζ καθε ελευθερο πνευμα κτλπ.Προχθες ομως σε μια αναρτηση του στο ΥΤ οπου ως συνηθως μπερδευει τη π@τσα με τη βουρτσα ,ενεπλεξε 
(οχι σκοπιμα)απο σποντα την Πολεμικη Αεροπορια .Το εβαλα και εδω στα ηλεκτρονικα το ποσταρισμα του για καθε ενδιαφερομενο.
Παραθετει πολλα λινκ , στην αρρωστημενη φαντασια του ολα αντιστοιχουν σε ενα προσωπο .Ας ειναι! επαναλαμβανει συνεχως την ιδια
ασυναρτησια ,του το ειπαμε , το συνεχιζει .. ολα καλα ,ας πουμε οτι παιζει τη μπαλιτσα του , οτι κατσει , οτι ερθει και οτι αρπαξει ο κωλος του.
Ας παιξει και λιγο βρωμικα με  τη παγαποντια του  , τη  μασκαλτσονια του  , τον κουτσαβακισμο του κτλπ ...
Προχθες ομως  και πιθανοτατα  εσκεμμενα , αρχισε τα χτυπηματα κατω απο τη μεση , εμπλεκοντας , προσωπα ,καταστασεις και πραγματα 
που ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με πζ , υδρογονα και αζωτα . Γι αυτο και εγινα ...Τουρκος  ..  οι οποιοι και συλληπηθηκαν (μην το ξεχναμε )για το τραγικο ατυχημα .
Καταληγοντας : Κυριε Παπατζη παιξε μαζι μας οσο θες , βαλε μας οσα γκολ μπορεις , μοιραια  θα φας και κανενα , αλλα  ασε κατω τα 
"γυναικοπαιδα"  και τον ασχετο πληθυσμο.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Η λύση είναι απλή: αφαίρεση της επίμαχης μουσικής και ανέβασμα ξανά του βίντεο. Είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει κάπου αποθηκευμένο; Το ανέβασαν στο youtube και το διέγραψαν; Αν δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού αποθηκευμένο ας πρόσεχαν. Αν υπάρχει είναι θέμα 5 λεπτών να αφαιρεθεί το τραγουδί που προκαλεί πρόβλημα. Ας το αφαιρέσουν λοιπόν να δούμε αν ήταν ...συνομοσία.
Χρησιμοποιείται σαν επιχείρημα επίσης ότι το ίδιο τραγούδι υπάρχει και σε άλλα βίντεο τα οποία δεν μπλοκάρονται όμως. Επειδή προφανώς δεν γνωρίζουν πως λειτουργεί το youtube και η *πολιτική ορθής χρήσης* ας διαβάσουν εδώ https://support.google.com/youtube/a..._topic=2778546 . Είναι απλά Ελληνικά. Έτσι για να μην χαθούμε στην μετάφραση.
Πολύ σύντομα ( είναι τεράστιο το θέμα ) να αναφέρω για την οικονομία της κουβέντας ότι μπορεί ένα βίντεο να έχει μουσική χωρίς να μπλοκάρεται και το δικό μας βίντεο με την ίδια μουσική να μπλοκάρεται. Έχει να κάνει με ένα συνδιασμό παραγόντων και κυρίως με το αν το βίντεο αποσκοπεί στο κέρδος. Το βίντεο ενός ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού που έχει σκοπό το κέρδος σίγουρα θα αντιμετωπιστεί διαφορετικά. Για αυτό και το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο μπλοκαρίστηκε ενώ άλλα συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν.

*Δυστυχισμένε μου λαέ καλέ και αγαπημένε.
Πάντα ευκολόπιστε και πάντα προδομένε.*
(Διονύσιος Σολωμός)

----------


## 744

Το θέμα των Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων είναι πολύ σοβαρό και αν φτάσει στα δικαστήρια, δικάζεται ως κακούργημα με ποινές βαριές (όχι αναστολές κλπ).

Αν στο συγκεκριμένο video δεν είχε ζητηθεί άδεια χρήσης ήταν πολύ λογικό (και σωστό) να κατέβει το video.

Δεν μπορεί κανείς να εκμεταλλεύεται το έργο κάποιου άλλου χωρίς άδεια ή καταβολή δικαιωμάτων. Ισχύει για τα πάντα, βιβλία, κείμενα, δημοσιεύσεις, φωτό, μουσική. Το θέμα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων έχει λυθεί με πολύ ξεκάθαρο τρόπο από τον _N.2121/1993_ και ουσιαστικά περιλαμβάνει ότι ισχύει σε όλο τον κόσμο.
Μετά την παρέλευση 70 χρόνων από τον θάνατο του δικαιούχου το έργο είναι ελεύθερο δικαιωμάτων. Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα απαιτείται ΠΑΝΤΑ άδεια χρήσης με τους όρους που θα θέσει ο δικαιούχος.

Το τί λένε από την ομάδα του ζαβού όλοι καταλαβαίνουν ότι είναι η απόλυτη εκμετάλλευση του γεγονότος.

Πραγματικά είναι να απορεί κανείς γιατί αυτό το μένος, η μυστικοπάθεια και οι υπερβολές αν πράγματι κάτι ανακάλυψε ο τύπος αυτός.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Πραγματικά είναι να απορεί κανείς γιατί αυτό το μένος, η μυστικοπάθεια και οι υπερβολές αν πράγματι κάτι ανακάλυψε ο τύπος αυτός.



Δεν ανακάλυψε *τίποτα απολύτως* για αυτό και το ...μένος, η μυστικοπάθεια κτλ!  :Smile: 





> Επίσης, πώς είναι δυνατόν ένας αν-επιστήμων σαν και δαύτον να αντλεί  ποσά από το Δημόσιο (από όλους μας δηλαδή)....! ΠΩΣ? Κανείς δεν ελέγχει  που πάνε τα χρήματα?



Από *ποιόν* και *πότε* πήρε χρήματα από το δημοσίο;

----------


## 744

Από το Άμυνας δεν πήρε χρήματα για την δήθεν έρευνά του?

Σε τόσα πόστ, μπορεί και να μη θυμάμαι καλά. Διορθώστε με να μη λέω και ανακρίβειες.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Από το Άμυνας δεν πήρε χρήματα για την δήθεν έρευνά του? Σε τόσα πόστ, μπορεί και να μη θυμάμαι καλά. Διορθώστε με αν μη λέω και ανακρίβειες.



Φυσικά και δεν πήρε τίποτα απολύτως... Για να μην γίνω χυδαίος και πω τι ...ακριβώς πήρε!  :Tongue2: 
Πήγαν στο υπουργείο άμυνας μετά από παρέμβαση του Τριανταφυλλόπουλου και εκεί οι ιθύνοντες ζήτησαν από τον ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη να ανοίξει την συσκευή για να την δουν. Τι αλήτες! Αντί να πάρουν γουρούνι στο σακί ( "Για την εθνική μας άμυνα!"*1* ) προσπάθησαν να κλέψουν την συσκευή πριν κατοχυρωθεί με παγκόσμια πατέντα! Τι να δείξει όμως ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης; Την απάτη; Στα στούντιο της διαδικτυακής εκπομπής ήταν ένα σωρό μαϊντανοί μαζεμένοι που κουνούσαν το κεφαλί καταφατικά σε ότι κοτσάνα άκουγαν. Στο υπουργείο άμυνας όμως δεν ήταν ...ακόλουθοι της κουστωδίας*2* Ζωγράφου! Ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης έφυγε άρων άρων και δικαιολογήθηκε σε μια διαδικτυακή εκπομπή λέγοντας ότι του ...φέρθηκαν άσχημα! Ναι! Οι αλήτες του φέρθηκαν άσχημα με το να μην τον πιστέψουν έτσι τυφλά όπως τον πιστεύουν τόσα άλλα πρόβατα. Ναι οι αλήτες του φέρθηκαν άσχημα με το να μην πιστέψουν τις παπαριές που βλέπανε και ακούγανε σε μια διαδικτυακή εκπομπή.
Τελικά δεν έχει πάρει μία από το υπουργείο άμυνας. Και επειδή δεν τους ...έκατσε η αρπαχτή από εκεί κάνανε μετά σημαία το τροπάριο: "ο Ζωγράφος δεν έχει πάρει τίποτα και από πουθενά" έτσι για να δείξουν το ήθος του αηθούς*2* ψεύτη... Αναρωτιέμαι... Αν στο υπουργείο άμυνας ήταν τόσο χαζοί ώστε τελικά να πάρουν το ...γουρούνι στο σακί, τι θα λέγανε οι παρατρεχάμενοι του Ζωγράφου σήμερα; Φυσικά δεν ξέρουμε αν θα ζητούσε λεφτά, έστω για έρευνα ή αν την ..χάριζε την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση... Αλλά ακόμη και τα λεφτά για την ( δήθεν ) έρευνα θα ήταν αρκετά για να μην κομπάζουν τώρα για το ακέραιον του χαρακτήρος Ζωγράφου... Πόσο ακέραιος είναι όμως με τόσα ψέματα που έχει πει;

*Ένας θα πει ψέμα, δέκα θα το επαναλαμβάνουν ως αλήθεια* ( Κινέζικη παροιμία)

*1* Λόγια του άσχετου εφευρέτη όταν παρουσίαζε μια άσχετη συσκευή ( induction heater ) σαν τη λύση του αμυντικού προβλήματος της χώρας...
*2* https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CE%B...B4%CE%AF%CE%B1
*3* http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpage...%91&apprec=102

----------


## kioan

Ο Υπουργός Εθνικής Άμυνας έχει δηλώσει 

πως κάλεσε τον ΠΖ στο Υπουργείοπως υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου η "εφεύρεση" έχει προχωρήσειπως ο ΠΖ είναι υπό τη προστασία του Υπουργείουπως θα κάνει τα πάντα για να διευκολύνει τη δουλειά του ΠΖ

Παρόλα αυτά, σχετικά με το το αν έχει πάρει χρήματα στο χέρι και πόσα είναι αυτά ή για το αν του έχουν διατεθεί (έμψυχοι και υλικοί) πόροι του Υπουργείου, πόσοι και από που στερήθηκαν αυτοί, όχι, δεν υπάρχει _επίσημη_ απάντηση. 
Επίσης βέβαια δεν έχει βγει ποτέ κανένας από τις δύο πλευρές να δηλώσει επίσημα και κατηγορηματικά πως δεν έχει δοθεί ούτε 1cent δημοσίου χρήματος για την "εφεύρεση".  :Wink:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Το τι δήλωσε ο Καμμένος είναι πραγματικό ...μυστήριο γιατί δια στόματος Τριανταφυλλόπουλου και Ζωγράφου ( τα πειστήρια ακολουθούν σε λίγο ) άλλα μαθαίνουμε! Πολύ πιθανόν να έκανε αυτές τις δηλώσεις ο υπουργός άμυνας ...πριν στραβώσει η δουλειά. Και σαν γνωστός υποστηρικτής των ...ψεκασμάτων ( με τις εξατμίσεις των αεροπλάνων... ) να μην ήθελε και πολύ να πιστέψει έτσι τυφλά την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση.

*Verba volant, scripta manent1


*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=h_Ps1R03WqMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=h_Ps1R03WqM 

Στο δεύτερο απόσπασμα λέει το εξής καταπληκτικό: του ζήτησαν να ανοίξει τη συσκευή ( στο υπουργείο άμυνας ) και εκείνος είπε όχι δεν την ανοίγω εδώ θα την ανοίξω στο ...στούντιο να την δει ο ...κόσμος όλος!

Κανένα υπουργείο ( πόσο μάλλον της άμυνας ) δεν έχει την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση. Το δηλώνει ο ίδιος ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης.

*1* https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verba_...scripta_manent

----------


## nepomuk

Οσον αφορα τα ερευνητικα κονδυλια εχω καποιες ενστασεις.
Τοσα και τοσα διασπαθιζονται , αν δηλ που κα που ,παρουμε απο τους κουτοφραγκους το 70 % ,τσονταρουμε το 30
και ολη η δαπανη πεσει μεσα στην ελληνικη οικονομια , καποιοι θα παρουν βαθειες ανασες , τεσπα 
θα κυλησει το χρημα και ας μην διεξαγεται ερευνα επι της ουσιας ..  δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος.
Στην περιπτωση πζ με τοσο αγωνα επικοινωνιακο , οπου διεξαγονται παραλληλα και καποια πειραματα κοινωνικης ψυχολογιας
,χειραγωγησης κοινης γνωμης ..   πχ   το  ζητουμενο  , το προς αποδειξη να λαμβανεται ως δεδομενο και ετσι να προωθειται
στην κοινη γνωμη ανευ αποδειξεως  απο   10 ,20 , 100 εστω  κραχτες και το το ποπολο (ικανη μεριδα) να ακολουθει .
Εστω και μουφα   δηλ να ειναι η  καινοτομια πζ , αν τσιμπαμε την  κυριως χρηματοδοτηση των "πειραματων" εστω ψυχολογικων απο τους
"Δυτικους" δεν θα πτωχεσουμε....και κατι θετικο θα προκυψει με τον εμπλουτισμο της γνωσης στο χωρο της Κοινωνικης Ψυχολογιας.
Οσο αφορα το ΥΕΘΑ , θρυλειται οτι εμπλεκεται στις τυχον στρατιωτικες εφαρμογες της υπο καταθεση καινοτομιας .
Λεγεται οτι προσεφερε οτι καλυτερο διαθεσιμο σε εξοπλισμο και εργαστηριακους χωρους πχ στα υπογεια του Ναυσταθμου .Χορηγηθησαν επισης καποια 
κρισιμα υλικα στρατιωτικης ποιοτητας που δεν κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο και ο μουστακιας  ως ανταποδοση θα προσφερει δωρεαν
την τεχνογνωσια του στις Ε.Δ. Παραλληλα ο χοντρος προσπαθησε να ερθει σε  επαφη με  τα ακαδημαικα  ερευνητικα κεντρα της χωρας
και να ζητησει συνδρομη  για λογους Εθνικης αμυνης  , ενω αφορουσε βοηθεια προς  πζ . 
Υπαρχουν και αλλα  σεναρια  που διακινουνται ,να μην επεκταθω περισσοτερο.
Οσον αφορα την κοινη γνωμη ,την κοινη λογικη και το πσοσο ευκολα οδηγουνται μεγαλες μαζες πληθυσμου ακομα και στις "καλυτερες" οικογενειες 
να πιστευουν σε  τερατωδη ψευδη ,η παρακατω  ερευνα κοινης γνωμης τα λεει ολα.


physicsgg
  						Φυσικοί και Φυσική από το διαδίκτυο

*ΗΠΑ: Μόνο δύο στους τρεις νέους είναι απολύτως βέβαιοι ότι η Γη είναι σφαιρικη*Μπορεί να βρίσκονται ανάμεσά μας και να μην είναι τόσο λίγοι τελικά.  Μιλάμε για όσους είτε πιστεύουν ότι η Γη είναι επίπεδη, είτε «απλώς» δεν  είναι βέβαιοι ότι είναι σφαιρική. Είναι μάλλον ανησυχητικό ότι μόνο δύο  στους τρεις νέοι ηλικίας 18 έως 24 ετών στις ΗΠΑ (ποσοστό 66%) δηλώνουν  απολύτως πεπεισμένοι ότι ο πλανήτης μας είναι σφαιρικός.

https://physicsgg.me/2018/04/11/%ce%...-%ce%b1%cf%80/

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Οσο αφορα το ΥΕΘΑ , θρυλειται οτι εμπλεκεται στις τυχον στρατιωτικες εφαρμογες της υπο καταθεση καινοτομιας . Λεγεται οτι προσεφερε οτι καλυτερο διαθεσιμο σε εξοπλισμο και εργαστηριακους χωρους πχ στα υπογεια του Ναυσταθμου .Χορηγηθησαν επισης καποια κρισιμα υλικα στρατιωτικης ποιοτητας που δεν κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο και ο μουστακιας  ως ανταποδοση θα προσφερει δωρεαν την τεχνογνωσια του στις Ε.Δ.



Κύριε nepomuk ή δεν διαβάζετε τι γράφουν οι άλλοι ή λέτε ψέματα ( χωρίς να γνωρίζω τον λόγο που το κάνετε αυτό ) ή μεταφέρετε έτσι απλά ψέματα που λέγονται από τους παρατρεχάμενους του διδύμου Τριανταφυλλόπουλου - Ζωγράφου. Είδατε το επίσημο βίντεο από το zouglagr ; Το λέει ξεκάθαρα ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης ότι η δουλειά με το υπουργείο άμυνας δεν περπάτησε. Έρχεστε τώρα εσείς να μεταφέρετε ...φήμες ( ! ) για μυστικά εργαστήρια και κρίσιμα υλικά. Δεν πιστεύετε τον ίδιο τον ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη; Δεν "θρυλείται" τίποτα απολύτως. Στρατιωτικές εφαρμογές μιας απάτης;
Θα ήθελα μια ξεκάθαρη απάντηση κύριε nepomuk και να αφήσετε ( αν είναι δυνατόν ) τις λεκτικές ακροβασίες:

*Πιστεύετε έστω και στο ελάχιστο ότι υπάρχει εφεύρεση που με υψηλές συχνότητες διασπά το νερό; Και μάλιστα αυτή την εφεύρεση παρόλο που ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης λέει ...άλλα την έχει ιοθετήσει το υπουργείο άμυνας;
*
Θα παρακαλούσα πολύ να απαντήσετε ξεκάθαρα ( αν είναι δυνατόν με ένα ναι ή όχι ) και όχι με περίπλοκα λεκτικά παιχνίδια και υπονούμενα και φήμες και παγκόσμια οικομία. Ας μείνουμε στο επιστημονικό κομάτι για λίγο. Ποιά είναι η απάντησή σας στην παραπάνω ερώτηση;

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε ΕλευθεροΕνεργιτη απαντω ευθεως :Με βαση οσα εχει πει και δειξει και μαλιστα μεσω Μακη ο εστω ερασιτεχνης ερευνητης πζ , δεν πιστευω λεξη απ οσα ισχυριζεται .
Μεταξυ αλλων ολοι θυμομαστε τα "βιονικα " γιλεκα και τις σιτεμενες πατατες που τοσο ξεδιαντροπα και λαικιστικα προωθουσε ο Ζουγκλας.
Ο πετρος δεν ειναι θεωρητικος φυσικος ουτε καριερα ακαδημαικου εκανε .Μολις ανοιξει το στομα του αποδομειται σε  δευτερολεπτα και ειμαι ο τελευταιος εδω μεσα στα ηλεκτρονικα
να το "πιστοποιησω" .
Τα παραπανω ισχυουν με την πρωτη ματια ... δευτερη υπαρχει ; ειναι ολα οπως φαινονται ; Για κατι πραγματικα τεραστιο ενας ερευνητης μπορει να κρυβει λογια , να πουλαει τρελιτσα μεχρι να ανοιξει
τα χαρτια του κοκ ; Θα οφειλε δηλ ως αλλος Αρχιμηδης να βγει γυμνος στους δρομους και να αναφωνησει Ευρηκα ευρηκα  και ιδου η αποδειξη και η συνταγη ελευθερη διαθεσιμη σε ολους ;
Μα το δηλωσε , δεν επιθυμει να αγιασει , δεν θα υποπεσει στα λαθη τοσων και τοσων εφευρετων ,ορα Τεσλα που πεθανε στην ψαθα. Οι φανατικοι Θαυμαστες του τεσλα ορα συγγραφεα Γιωργο
Σταμκο ειναι και θιασωτης πζ ,θεωρει την ιδιοφυια και εφευρετικοτητα  του Τεσλα περιπου αναλογη αυτης του πζ .
Αν ολα αυτα  ειναι υπερβολικα , το δεχομαι a priori  αλλα και καποιος πρεπει να κανει τον συνηγορο του διαβολου , να "παιρνει " αναποδες στροφες κτλπ   ...
Αλλοιως να  τον  καψουμε τον πετρο με πισσα και πουπουλα  να τελειωνουμε .Εφ οσον το  τραβαμε  το σηριαλ  ,επετρεψε μου τις γυροβολιες.
Μια τετοια  και απορια - ερωτημα συναμα ειναι η εξης : Θυμασαι την "επιστημονικη" ημεριδα στο Aegean College(Σεπτ 2017); Βεβαιως Οτι ειδαμε και ακουσαμε  στα βιντεο ,μονο επιστημονικα δεν ηταν .
Θρυλειται ομως : α) Οτι Παρευρεθησαν παμπολλοι ακαδημαικοι και υψηλης σταθμης. 
β) Πισω απο τις καμερες με κλειστα μικροφωνα ,ελαβε χωρα διαλογος  και ο παπους εκανε "ΣΚΟΝΗ" πολλους απο δαυτους και η ενωση ελληνων χημικων ηταν εκει .
Θρυλειτε! δεν ημουν εκει , θα μπορουσα , κοντα διαμενω .
Τα παραπανω ισχυριζεται ενας  Κουρκουλης εκ των εξ απορρητων νομιζω του πετρου , αυτος που προσπαθησε να τον εγκυκλοπαιδισει πολυ πριν την ωρα του .
Εφαγε πορτα βεβαια και ορθως .
Αν γι αυτη την ημεριδα γνωριζεις κατι παραπανω  .. Επισης  ενα  φεγγαρι  ο μουστακιας ειχε  αναγγειλει στα επισημα  οτι θα φερει βολτα  τα   ακαδημαικα και ερευνητικα ιδρυματα της χωρας
κατοπιν "παρακλησεων" τους  για να λαβει χωρα διαλογος και να απαντησει στις αποριες τους ..  
Μυθος η πραγματικοτητα ;  δεν ειμαι  ντετεκτιβ  ,  προς το παρον δεν δεχομαι  οτι εγινε  οτιδηποτε  απ ολα  αυτα.

Edit: Ο Ιεροεξεταστης και παπατζης συναμα , οπως θα ειδες εμενα "κρεμμασε" στα μανταλακια τις προαλλες.Για την ομολογια Πιστεως μου στον ΠΖ
Εεσυ κυριε Ενεργιτη τη σκαπουλαρισες η και οχι  αν οπως στην νοσηρη φαντασια του παπ ταυτιζομεθα. :Smile:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Πισω απο τις καμερες με κλειστα μικροφωνα ,ελαβε χωρα διαλογος  και ο παπους εκανε "ΣΚΟΝΗ" πολλους απο δαυτους και η ενωση ελληνων χημικων ηταν εκει .
> Θρυλειτε! δεν ημουν εκει , θα μπορουσα , κοντα διαμενω .



Αν είναι δυνατόν! Ο άσχετος με την φυσική ψευδο-επιστήμονας δεν μπορεί να έκανε σκόνη κανέναν απολύτως! Δεν το πιστεύω αυτό με τίποτα! Εδώ μιλάει μόνος του και φάσκει και αντιφάσκει μέσα σε μισή ώρα. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να έκανε ...σκόνη πραγματικούς επιστήμονες;
Γιατί κύριε nepomuk όλα όσα ισχυρίζεστε είναι φήμες και ...θρυλούμενα; Ας μείνουμε στα γεγονότα. Γεγονότα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι όλα τα βίντεο τα οποία μάλιστα είναι από επίσημη πηγή ( διάβαζε: zouglagr ).
Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος είναι:


άσχετος με φυσική, μα παντελώς άσχετος!ψεύτηςένας απλός ηλεκτρολόγος που ασχολήθηκε με την ραδιοφωνίαγνωστός πολλά χρόνια με τον Τριανταφυλλόπουλο ( αυτό από μόνο του λέει πάρα πολλά ) 

Ας αφήσουμε τις φήμες και τα ...θρυλούμενα γιατί αυτά ουσιαστικά σπέρνουν αμφιβολίες για το αν πραγματικά είναι απάτη. Είναι ξεκάθαρη απάτη από έναν ηλεκτρολόγο παντελώς άσχετο με φυσική. Αυτό φαίνεται από τα βίντεο. Το τι λένε οι ακόλουθοι του Ζωγράφου ( όπως αυτός ο Κουρκουλής που αναφέρετε ) δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι ψέματα και ανακρίβειες. Εδώ καλά καλά δεν τα κατάφερε on camera ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης γιατί έβγαλε με την μία ψεύτη τον συνεργάτη του Σπηλιόπουλο. Πώς θα μπορούσε ένας ψεύτης ψευδο-επιστήμονας που πιστεύει πως όταν κάτι καίγεται το περισσότερο βάρος του μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια να κάνει ...σκόνη οποιονδήποτε; Εκτός κι αν αυτούς που έκανε σκόνη είναι χειρότεροι ψευδο-επιστήμονες από τον ίδιο...
Θα ήθελα να προσπαθήσει να με κάνει σκόνη κι εμένα. Έναν απλό εκπαιδευτικό. Μια και είστε κοντά στο συνονθύλεμα που ονομάζεται "επιστημονική ομάδα Π.Ζ." προσπαθήστε να πείσετε τον ( άσχετο ) ηλεκτρολόγο κατ' όνομα φυσικό να έρθει εδώ να με κάνει σκόνη. Πολύ θα το χαρώ να με κάνει να αλλάξω γνώμη για την απάτη.. εεμμ συγγνώμη ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση.
Να περιμένω άραγε;
Μέχρι όμως να έρθει να με κάνει σκόνη και μια και αυτεπάγγελτα πηρατε τον ρόλο του συνηγόρου του διαβόλου θα θέλατε εσείς να με βοηθήσετε να καταλάβω μερικά πράγματα από τις απίστευτες ανακρίβειες που έχει ξεστομίσει ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης; Να αρχίσω τις επιστημονικές ερωτήσεις και να σταματήσουμε τις φήμες; Τι λέτε;

----------


## 744

> Φυσικά και δεν πήρε τίποτα απολύτως... Για να μην γίνω χυδαίος και πω τι ...ακριβώς πήρε!



ΟΚ, αυτό αρκεί και διαγράφω τα περί χρημάτων.

----------


## IRF

Έλεος να κάνουμε έναν  έρανο να χαρίσουμε στο Ζωγράφο  :Ψώνιο:  :Ψώνιο: μονωμένα κροκοδειλάκια δεν μπορώ να τον βλέπω να ενώνει καλώδια με τα χέρια.
Καθυστερεί η έρευνά του :Lol: 
Προσοχή τα κροκοδειλάκια παρακαλώ να είναι ισχύος γιατί είναι πολλά τα αμπέρ και μπορεί να τον σκοτώσουν. Όπως λέει και ο Καλογήρου είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη.Προφανώς ότι είναι πολύ σκοτώνει(όπως τα βόλτ,αμπέρ και τα λεφτά)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKe8S7beC6s
Παραθέτω τη σχετική Ελληνική ταινία γιατί είναι το μόνο που θα καταλάβει ο Ζ γιατί από καλές *στοιχειώδεις* εργαστηριακές τεχνικές έχει μεσάνυχτα.Έτσι θυμούνται και οι κακοί μαθητές με ανέκδοτο ή με παράδειγμα από ταινίες.Έδωσε τόσα λεφτά για μικροκυματικές διόδους και δεν έχει κροκοδειλάκια;;;Εκτός αν τις διόδους τις βρήκε σε καλή ανακύκλωση ηλ. συσκευών

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε Ενεργιτη το επιστημονικο ερωτημα που με στοιχειωνει και κατατρωει ειναι η προσεγγιση  της Συναρτησης Παραγωγης της οικιακης 5άρας (πζ) και μαλιστα
τοποθετημενης χωροταξικα και χρονικα . Η επανασταση θα ξεκινησει  απο τη Σαλαμινα ; Σε ενα εργοστασιο extra ultra high .. definition 8K,οπου βιομηχανικα ρομποτ τελευταιας
φουρνιας της ΑΒΒ θα συναρμολογουν τα επι μερους τμηματα της ΠηΖομηχανης ;Θα προτιμησει ο Πετρος τη μαζικη χειρωνακτικη εργασια , για να μειωθει η ανεργια ; 
Δυστυχως η επιχειρησιακη ομαδα πζ ειναι σφιγγα ,παρ ολες τις προσπαθειες δεν εβγαλα ουτε λεξη .Το μονο που αφεθηκε να διαρρευσει ειναι πως κρισιμα εξαρτηματα
θα παραγονται αποκλειστικα σε μυστικους υπογειους χωρους ,με εργαζομενους της απολυτου εμπιστοσυνης του ερευνητη , βλεπε οπαδοι του στο φ/β.
Για τα δικα σου  τα  καθευτου επιστημονικα ερωτηματα που θα ενδιεφεραν εναν εκπαιδευτικο Μεσης Εκπαιδευσης , σε παραπεμπω ειτε στα  κεντρικα ,hellagen.gr
οπου θα πρεπει να προσελθεις ταπεινα , ξεχνα το υφακι 1000 καρδιναλλιων και ως ευλαβης πιστος να μεταλαβεις των αχραντων Ζωγραφειων.
Ως εναλλακτικη λυση εχω προτεινει το "διπλαρωμα " στο φ/β του κβαντικου* επιστημονα κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελου , λαμπρου νεου ,ευγενικου και προθυμου .
Καμμια σχεση με παπ που εχει λησμονησει τα στοιχεια του περιοδικου πινακα και αναλωνει τον χρονο του ως παιδονομος των ατακτων μελων στο φ/β και 
ενιοτε μπλεκοντας σε ατελειωτες εριδες με αντιφρονουντες και αντιδρωντες στην Επικοινωνιακη Φουσκα ΠΖ.

*Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ξεσκονισε καλα τα εχγειριδια κβαντομηχανικης , οπου μεχρι τωρα στις αιτιασεις του ,την αποφευγεις οπως ο
Διαολος το λιβανι . Μηπως αυτο ειναι ενδειξη της ημιμαθειας και δηλωτικο του μετρου της ανικανοτητας σου να προσεγγισεις τα αλλοτρια ;

----------


## IRF

> Ο Υπουργός Εθνικής Άμυνας έχει δηλώσει 
> 
> πως κάλεσε τον ΠΖ στο Υπουργείοπως υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου η "εφεύρεση" έχει προχωρήσειπως ο ΠΖ είναι υπό τη προστασία του Υπουργείουπως θα κάνει τα πάντα για να διευκολύνει τη δουλειά του ΠΖ



Πήγε ο Ζ... στον υπουργό για να πάρει λεφτά για την εφεύρεση του και ο υπουργός...όπως κάθε σωστός υπουργός:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-crIQ-vo7HU

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Για τα δικα σου  τα  καθευτου επιστημονικα ερωτηματα που θα ενδιεφεραν εναν εκπαιδευτικο Μεσης Εκπαιδευσης , σε παραπεμπω ειτε στα  κεντρικα ,hellagen.gr
> οπου θα πρεπει να προσελθεις ταπεινα , ξεχνα το υφακι 1000 καρδιναλλιων και ως ευλαβης πιστος να μεταλαβεις των αχραντων Ζωγραφειων.
> Ως εναλλακτικη λυση εχω προτεινει το "διπλαρωμα " στο φ/β του κβαντικου* επιστημονα κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελου , λαμπρου νεου ,ευγενικου και προθυμου .
> Καμμια σχεση με παπ που εχει λησμονησει τα στοιχεια του περιοδικου πινακα και αναλωνει τον χρονο του ως παιδονομος των ατακτων μελων στο φ/β και 
> ενιοτε μπλεκοντας σε ατελειωτες εριδες με αντιφρονουντες και αντιδρωντες στην Επικοινωνιακη Φουσκα ΠΖ.
> 
> *Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ξεσκονισε καλα τα εχγειριδια κβαντομηχανικης , οπου μεχρι τωρα στις αιτιασεις του ,την αποφευγεις οπως ο
> Διαολος το λιβανι . Μηπως αυτο ειναι ενδειξη της ημιμαθειας και δηλωτικο του μετρου της ανικανοτητας σου να προσεγγισεις τα αλλοτρια ;



Δυστυχώς έχω απευθυνθεί σε όλα όσα λέτε κύριε nepomuk και πάντα το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα είχα: Κατηγορήθηκα σαν ανθέλληνας, ντηλερ φωτοβολταϊκών, μεσάζοντας πετρελαϊκών εταιρειών. Επειδή το χιούμορ σας ( στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ) δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να ξεκαθαρίσετε τι εννοείτε με τις φράσεις:


*" ξεχνα το υφακι 1000 καρδιναλλιων".*  
Μόνο σαν κακή - κατά την γνώμη μου - προσπάθεια αστεϊσμού το βλέπω αυτό. Πάντα όπου και αν έχω γράψει ή μιλήσει το έκανα με πολύ κόσμιο τρόπο και δεν είχα ποτέ ...υφάκι. Υφάκι είχε πάντα η "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." και οι συν αυτώ. Είχαν το αλάθητο του Πάππα και μην τολμήσεις να τους αμφισβητήσεις!
*"...την αποφευγεις* [σημ. την κβαντομηχανική ] *οπως ο Διαολος το λιβανι . Μηπως αυτο ειναι ενδειξη της ημιμαθειας και δηλωτικο  του μετρου της ανικανοτητας σου να προσεγγισεις τα αλλοτρια ;"* 
Πώς και με ποιό δικαίωμα κρίνετε τι γνωρίζω και τι όχι στην κβαντομηχανική; Επειδή είμαι 101% σίγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει καν στο ελάχιστο αναφορά σε αυτήν από την ( δήθεν) εφευρέτη; Ημιμάθεια; Αυτό κύριε nepomuk είναι βαριά κουβέντα ακόμη και χάρην αστεϊσμού. Προφανώς και προσπαθείτε να με παρουσιάσετε σαν ...ημιμαθή σε θέματα κβαντομηχανικής γιατί ο George Pap και οι υπόλοιποι δεν μπόρεσαν να "με στήσουν στον τοίχο" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια). Επειδή δεν πρόκειται να κάνω ..επίδειξη γνώσεων σε εσάς και σε κάνενα άλλο σας προκαλώ να φέρετε όποιον νομίζετε να με βγάλει ...ημιμαθή σε ότι έχει σχέση με την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση. Μέχρι τότε όμως σας παρακαλώ να με σέβεστε όπως σέβομαι κι εγώ εσάς. Είναι ευθεία προσβολή να αποκαλείς έναν άγνωστο ημιμαθή. Δεν θα σχολιάσω το "*ανικανοτητας σου να προσεγγισεις τα αλλοτρια"* γιατί με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα...
Περιμένω πως και πως *οποιονδήποτε* να κάνουμε μια σοβαρή επιστημονική κουβέντα για την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση. Είτε είναι ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης, ηλεκτρολόγος κατ' όνομα φυσικός, Ζωγράφος είτε ο κύριος Παπαδέλος. Είτε είναι ηλεκτρολόγος είτε φυσικός με ειδικότητα στην κβαντομηχανική. Μέχρι όμως να έρθει αυτός ( ή αυτή... μπορεί να είναι και γυναίκα! ) που θα αποδείξει ότι η ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση λειτουργεί με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο ( ηλεκτρόλυση - υψηλές συχνότητες *ΚΑΙ* κβαντομηχανική τώρα... ) δεν σας επιτρέπω να με αποκαλείτε ημιμαθή και ανίκανο... Αυτά ταιριάζουν στον χημικό μηχανικό με σπουδές στην Γερμανία και μέντορα Νομπελίστα, George Pap και στο συνονθύλεμα που για πλάκα ονομάζεται "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ.". Αν συνεχίσετε κύριε nepomuk να μου απαντάτε με τέτοιο προσβλητικό τρόπο το μόνο που θα μου μείνει είναι να σας αγνοήσω και να ζητήσω από τους συμπαθείς υπερσυντονιστές να διαφυλάξουν την ποιότητα της κουβέντας εδώ. Δεν είναι απειλή. Προσπαθώ να προστατέψω λίγη από την κοινή λογική εδώ μέσα. Αρκετά έφαγα στα μούτρα τον George Pap...

Να περιμένω λοιπόν τον κύριο Παπαδέλο; Ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο;

----------

kioan (15-04-18)

----------


## leosedf

Ερώτηση, σήμερα θα είναι το τσίρκο με τη ντουλάπα στον ζούγκλα?

----------


## nepomuk

Αγαπητε Ενεργιτη παρανοησες . Αν δεν προσεξες πιο πανω το  EDIT ΤΟ ξαναβαζω:
Edit: Ο Ιεροεξεταστης και παπατζης συναμα , οπως θα ειδες εμενα  "κρεμμασε" στα μανταλακια τις προαλλες.Για την ομολογια Πιστεως μου στον  ΠΖ.
Εσυ κυριε Ενεργιτη τη σκαπουλαρισες η και οχι  ,αν οπως στην νοσηρη φαντασια του παπ ταυτιζομεθα. :Smile: 

Εχει τονιστει οτι ΧΑΛΑΡΑ αντιμετωπιζουμε το ολο θεμα ,ενω εσυ τα παιρνεις ΟΛΑ τοις μετρητοις και μαλιστα της απολυτου .
Δεν διαβαζεις  ευαγγελιο εδω και αν παραλληλα  απειλεις την ελευθεροστομια η και την ελευθεριοτητα του τοπικ ,απειλωντας
θεους και δαιμονες  με  διαγραφες αλλα Παπ ,τοτε τι  να πω; 
Ας δωσω και μερικες εξηγησεις : "Αλλοτρια" ...  Ευθεως παραπεμπει στην Ελενη την Αλλοπαρμενη που καποτε μεσουρανουσε στο φ/β(πζ) 
ως κυρια εκπροσωπος της εναλλακτικης γυναικειας σκηνης .Τις εκπροσωπους της Νορμαλ Γυναικειας σκηνης εξεδιωξε ο συμπαθης Παπ
δι ασημαντον αφορμην και αγνοωντας τους ανυπαντρους ,με την προτροπη να πανε  αλλου να .. ζευγαρωσουν.
Στα κεντρικα (πζ) δεν μπαινεις ευκολα , κατ αρχην πως πας στο Ναο της Ενεργειας και αμφισβητεις και υποβαλλεις περιεργα ερωτηματα αντι τα
σεβη σου στον Μεγαλο Μαγιστρο Ιπποτη της καθαρης Καναβης σατιβα ; 
Ο Σωτηρης ειναι πιο βολικος ,εσυ θα πας να τον προυπαντησεις στο φ/β του ,κατω απο το θεμα με το PBS υπαρχει ηδη εκτενης διαλογος .
Ενα προωρο συμπερασμα απο τα λεγομενα του ειναι πως το  ΕΝΑ μεγαβατ ειναι το οριο της  τεχνολογιας (πζ) και να μην περιμενουμε μεγαλυτερους σταθμους.
Ειναι προβλεψη της κβαντομηχανικης και με κατι τετοια  επιχειρηματα με κολλησε  στον τοιχο .Σου δινω μια προγευση , ετοιμη τροφη , αναζητησε τον Σωτηρη 
και κοιτα να ειναι στις καλες του για τα περαιτερω . Σωτηρης : "Το  κόστος διάταξης ΠΖ εχει να κανει με την μαζική παραγωγή. Στο 1€/W ειναι  επιθυμητό και πιστεύω εφικτό, 
όταν τα αντίστοιχα fuel cells ειναι άνω  των 4-5€/W."  
https://www.facebook.com/sotiris.pap...2%3A1523803629

Για να μην κραταω αλλο σε αγωνια ,Κυριακη του Θωμα σημερα και το μεγαλο νεο δεν εφτασε ακομα , ισως μετα τον εσπερινο , η μαλλον αυριο
να εισαστε συντονισμενοι στον  BE Radio , οπου ο Παντελης Κοτσιανης αφου ελαβε συνεντευξη απο τον seismic ,τωρα εχει σειρα ο πζ.
Ειναι το πιο γνωστο διδυμο εφευρετων ανα το πανελληνιο ,οποτε εκτιμω βασιμα οτι αυριο θα εχουμε αποκαλυψεις.

----------


## tzitzikas

nepomuk θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν εξυπηρετεί κάτι αυτός ο τρόπος γραφής σου. Γιατί δεν μιλάς ξεκάθαρα και ευθέως, ώστε να γίνει κατανοητό στον καθένα τι πιστεύεις. μου θύμισε είναι η αλήθεια και κάποιον που έγραφε για κουλούρες ως κεραίες παλιότερα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εχει τονιστει οτι ΧΑΛΑΡΑ αντιμετωπιζουμε το ολο θεμα ,ενω εσυ τα παιρνεις ΟΛΑ τοις μετρητοις και μαλιστα της απολυτου . Δεν διαβαζεις  ευαγγελιο εδω και αν παραλληλα  απειλεις την ελευθεροστομια η και την ελευθεριοτητα του τοπικ ,απειλωντας θεους και δαιμονες  με  διαγραφες αλλα Παπ ,τοτε τι  να πω;



Δεν απειλώ κανέναν. Πόσο μάλλον με διαγραφές! Αυτό το ΧΑΛΑΡΑ όμως με εκφράσεις "ξέχνα το υφάκι 1000 καρδιναλλίων" και " μήπως είναι ένδειξη ημιμάθιας " δεν ...ταιριάζει. Εμένα προσωπικά με ενοχλεί να μου απευθύνει έτσι τον λόγο κάποιος παντελώς άγνωστος. Θα καταλάβαινα την ειρωνία και το αστείο αν έλειπαν τέτοιες λεκτικές ακροβασίες στα όρια της προσβολής. Ακόμη και όταν οι πολύ κοντινοί μου άνθρωποι με λένε ημιμαθή ή ανίκανο έχουν συγκεκριμένους λόγους και το κάνουν με πολύ συγκεκριμένο τρόπο. Εσείς έτσι στο ΧΑΛΑΡΑ με αποκαλείτε ημιμαθή και ανίκανο για έναν ...απατεώνα, ψέυτη ηλεκτρολόγο που αυτο-αποκαλείται φυσικός. Δεν το δέχομαι. Ούτε για αστείο. Επίσης δεν απείλησα την ελευθεροστομία του τοπικ, ούτε θεούς, ούτε δαίμονες... Την ελευθεριότητα όμως δεν την δέχομαι τουλάχιστον στο όνομά μου ( ή στο ψευδώνυμο τέλος πάντων... ) όταν αγγίζει τα όρια της προσβολής. Αν εσάς δεν σας προσβάλει στο όνομα της ..ελευθεριότητας κάπιου ...τόπικ σε ένα φόρουμ να σας λένε ημιμαθή και ανίκανο ε τότε συγγνώμη αλλά δεν έχω την ίδια άποψη...
Δεν έχω καθόλου αγωνία για τις κοτσάνες που θα πετάξει πάλι ο άσχετος, ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος....
"Ειναι το πιο γνωστο διδυμο εφευρετων ανα το πανελληνιο" αυτό πάλι είναι στα πλαίσια της ...ελευθεριότητας του ..τόπικ; Όταν τέτοιες εκφράσεις κύριε nepomuk σας ...ξεφεύγουν στα πλαίσια ( δήθεν ) κάποιας ελευθεριότητας και ελευθεροστομίας, όπως και σε προηγούμενη ανάρτηση "...ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι μούφα η εφεύρεση" τότε κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη λέτε ψέματα όταν ισχυρίζεστε ότι δεν πιστεύεται στην ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση... Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. Ίσα - ίσα. Περιμένω πως και πως κάποιον με αντίθετη άποψη από εμένα να κάνουμε μια κουβέντα της προκοπής. Όχι όμως ίξεις αφίξεις... Μην γράφετε την μια ότι είναι απάτη και την άλλη ότι είναι ...εφευρέτης ( και μάλιστα ανα το ...πανελλήνιο γνωστός ) και την παράλη "..έστω κι αν είναι μούφα".
Εμένα προσωπικά επίσης δεν μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που γράφετε και το λέω αυτό για να είμαι ειλικρηνής απέναντί σας και να δείτε ότι δεν μπορώ να ...διαγράψω κανέναν εδώ. Δεν μου αρέσει το πως κατηγορείτε την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση και σε ανύποπτο χρόνο πετάτε σπόντες για τον ...εφευρέτη που έκανε σκόνη άλλους και που είναι στο πανελλήνιο γνωστός και ... και... και έτσι ...θρυλείτε ... και άκουσα από κάποιον που άκουσε από τον φίλο του ότι το υπυργείο άμυνας έστησε κρυφά εργαστήρια... Ή είναι απάτη ή δεν είναι κύριε nepomuk. Δεν μπορεί να είναι ...λίγο απάτη. Δεν μου αρέσει επίσης ο οικολογικο-οικονομικο-πολιτιστικός αχταρμάς στα γραφόμενά σας γιατί απλά δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με την ψευδο-επιστήμη του άσχετου, ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγου. Φυσικά και δεν σας απειλώ. Αν νοιώθετε απειλημένος μπορείτε να το αναφέρετε στους υπερσυντονιστές εδώ και να είστε σίγουροι θα πράξουν τα δέοντα. Δεν μου αρέσουν οι έμεσες προσβολές του στυλ "Δεν διαβαζεις  ευαγγελιο εδω" και "ενω εσυ τα παιρνεις ΟΛΑ τοις μετρητοις και μαλιστα της απολυτου"... Σαν ενήλικες μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι που είμαστε όλοι έχουμε την ικανότητα να κρίνουμε τα γραφόμενα των άλλων...
Όσο για τον κύριο Παπαδέλο προσπάθησε να μου απαντήσει στο ( επίσημο... ) forum αλλά επειδή συνέχισα να ρωτάω με διέγραψαν. Δεν νομίζω να το έκανε ο ίδιος αλλά μετά σταμάτησε κι αυτός να μου μιλά...

----------

kioan (15-04-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> nepomuk θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν εξυπηρετεί κάτι αυτός ο τρόπος γραφής σου. Γιατί δεν μιλάς ξεκάθαρα και ευθέως, ώστε να γίνει κατανοητό στον καθένα τι πιστεύεις. μου θύμισε είναι η αλήθεια και κάποιον που έγραφε για κουλούρες ως κεραίες παλιότερα.





θα προσπαθησω να μη μασησω τα λογια μου .Στα οικονομικα ,πχ χρηματιστηριο τι σημαινει "Παιρνω Θεση " ;
Σε μια διαφαινομενη η υποτιθεμενη Φουσκα , μπαλαφαρα ,φαρσοκωμωδια , πυροτεχνημα η ενα Τεραστιο Σπαμ , τι θεση
να παρει κανεις ; Αναμενει να κατσει καπως η σκονη  κτλπ  ...
Εν προκειμενω : το Αμερικανικο δικτυο PBS και ο τεχνολογικος του συντακτης που επεσκεφθη τον Πετρο στην κατοικια του κτλπ ,
ολη αυτη η ιστορια  ηταν μια πληρωμενη διαφημηστικη καταχωρηση επο πλευρας ΠΖ ; Τα κερατιατικα ποιος τα πληρωσε ;
Αν το ενδιαφερον του PBS ηταν ειλικρινες  , εστω  για  να  διακριβωσει το μεγεθος μιας φουσκας , τοτε ορθως ασχολουμαστε  εδω .
Το ιδιο ισχυει  και για την ημεριδα  στο  Aegean College , ΑΝ ,ΑΝ ,ΑΝ  παρευρεθησαν ακαδημαικοι , φυσικοι , χημικοι ,κτλπ και ελαβε χωρα διαλογος
off the record , ακομα και αν κατατροπωσαν τον ερευνητη  και παλι ορθως ασχολουμαστε και φρονω οτι ορθως κραταω "πισινη" και επιφυλασσομαι.

Για τον Ενεργιτη : ο Παπ μας αποκαλει και τους δυο ρεμαλια , οταν δεν μας ταυτιζει , οτι κρυβομαστε πισω απο πολλαπλα vpn  και μυρια οσα  μυθευματα.
Ζητω ταπεινα συγγνωμη για το ημιμαθης και το ανικανος στην κατανοηση της Κβαντομηχανικης . Εμενα προσωπικα αφορουν και τα δυο.
Για τον αχταρμα : Προφανως και τα μπερδευω  , τα κανω  σαλατα , χυμα ολα  κτλπ . Μπροστα  στην μεγαλοσυνη ,την συναφεια και σαφηνεια του 
φ/β  Free energey  σχετικα με την μεγαλη εφευρεση και το παγκοσμιο ενεργειακο προβλημα , ευλαβικα υποκλινομαι.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εν προκειμενω : το Αμερικανικο δικτυο PBS και ο τεχνολογικος του συντακτης που επεσκεφθη τον Πετρο στην κατοικια του κτλπ ,
> ολη αυτη η ιστορια  ηταν μια πληρωμενη διαφημηστικη καταχωρηση επο πλευρας ΠΖ ; Τα κερατιατικα ποιος τα πληρωσε ;
> Αν το ενδιαφερον του PBS ηταν ειλικρινες  , εστω  για  να  διακριβωσει το μεγεθος μιας φουσκας , τοτε ορθως ασχολουμαστε  εδω .
> Το ιδιο ισχυει  και για την ημεριδα  στο  Aegean College , ΑΝ ,ΑΝ ,ΑΝ  παρευρεθησαν ακαδημαικοι , φυσικοι , χημικοι ,κτλπ και ελαβε χωρα διαλογος
> off the record , ακομα και αν κατατροπωσαν τον ερευνητη  και παλι ορθως ασχολουμαστε και φρονω οτι ορθως κραταω "πισινη" και επιφυλασσομαι.



Επειδή έχω ασχολήθει πάρα πολύ με αυτή την απάτη για πολούς και διάφορους λόγους θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω:

Σχετικά με το PBS. Όταν ρωτήθηκε ο Miles O'Brien*1*, ο επιστημονικός συντάκτης του PBS για την προβολή του αμφιλεγόμενου κοματιού στο PBS είπε ( κατά λέξη ): "*Mistakes happen.*"*2* Σημείωση: Όταν το κομμάτι αυτό προβλήθηκε στο PBS ο O'Brien ήταν σε αναρωτική άδεια (έχασε το χέρι από τον καρπό...)! To ίδιο το PBS ανέφερε σε απολογητικό σχόλιό του ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι περισότερο σκεπτικιστές και προσεκτικοί. Το πως κατάφερε μια τέτοια απίστευτη απάτη να φτάσει μέχρι εκεί είναι ένα θέμα και θα πρέπει να συζητηθεί κάποια στιγμή. Τo ότι έφτασε όμως μέχρι εκεί δεν σημαίνει *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ*. Σκωπτικά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι την πάτησαν σαν ...Αμερικανάκια οι ...Αμερικάνοι!  :Smile: Για την ημερίδα στο Aegean College και γενικότερα την δημοσιότητα που έδωσε η ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών ( ντρέπομαι και να γράφω πλέον αυτόν τον τίτλο με κεφαλαία... ) είναι ένα *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ* θέμα για το οποίο ο κύριος Φιλντίσης ελέγχεται! Οι υπόλοιποι που παρεβρίσκονταν απλά δεν έκαναν ...τίποτα. Κάθονταν και άκουγαν τον ψεύτη, ηλεκτρολόγο, αυτο-αποκαλούμενο φυσικό να αραδειάζει την μια κοτσάνα μετά την άλλη και δεν κουνήθηκε φύλλο! Τον άκουσαν να ...καταρίπτει ( συγγνώμη να ...παρακάμπτει ) βασικές αρχές της φυσικής ( όχι ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό...*3* ) και ένας - μια δεν σηκώθηκε να πει "τι χαζομάρες είναι αυτές που ακούμε;". Σε μια ...ημερίδα ήμουν κι εγώ. Δυστυχώς ο απατεώνας, ψεύτης, ηλεκτρολόγος δεν μπόρεσε να παρευρεθεί λόγω ανωτέρας βίας. Όταν ρώτησα τον κύριο Φιλντίση για την ...περιβόητη επιστολή της ε.ε.φ για την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου στην αρχή εκανε πως δεν καταλάβαινε για ποιό πράγμα μιλάω και όταν επέμενα και του έδειξα φωτοτυπία είπε πως δεν μπορούσε να απαντήσει συγκεκριμένα εκείνη τη στιγμη και βιαζόταν να φύγει... Περιτό να πω ότι μετά από τρία τέταρτα ήταν ακόμη στον χώρο πίνοντας καφέ...Κανένας δεν τον "κατατρόπωσε τον ερευνητή" on camera ή οff camera, γιατί δεν υπάρχει ...ερευνητής. Δεν μπορεί να συμετάσχει σε επιστημονική κουβέντα. Παρουσιάζει το φαινόμενο Seebek και λέει ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην μακροχρόνια αποθήκευση ενέργειας. Έτσι για την συνέχιση της κουβέντας και για να καταλάβουμε πόσο ...ερευνητής είναι ο άσχετος ηλεκτρολόγος το φαινόμενο Seebek ανακαλύφθηκε το ...1821! Ναι την εποχή της ελληνικής επανάστασης... Παρουσιάζει induction heater και λέει ( ναι παρουσία επιστημόνων όλα αυτά! ) ότι είναι μια πολύ ακριβή ...τεχνολογία ( με 15 ευρώ κατασκευάζεις ένα τέτοιο... ) !!!! Και ότι αυτός την έκανε ...προσιτή. Αυτός να συμετέχει σε επιστημονική κουβέντα; Η κουβέντα από ένα σημείο και μετά θα διακοπεί γιατί θα ...γελάνε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι."...κρατάω "πισινη" και επιφυλάσσομαι" σημαίνει κύριε nepomuk ότι έχετε ...αμφιβολίες για το αν είναι απάτη ή όχι; Τέλεια! Πότε θα αρχίσουμε την κουβέντα λοιπόν; Επιστημονική κουβέντα όμως χωρίς πολιτικο-οικονομικο-παραφιλολογικές αποκλίσεις... Να γράψω σε μια καταχώρηση εδώ όλες τις χαζομάρες, ανακρίβειες, φάσκω κι αντιφάσκω, αερολογίες που έχει πει ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης, ψέυτης, ηλεκτρολόγος; Αφού έχετε αμφιβολίες και κρατάτε ...πισινή θα απαντήσετε; Ή τουλάχιστον θα φέρετε τον κύριο Παπαδέλο ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο να απαντήσει; Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε *ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ* περιμένω μια τέτοια κουβέντα!! 

*1* https://milesobrien.com/about/miles-obrien/
*2* "Λάθη συμβαίνουν"
*3* Έτσι προχωρά η φυσική. Αλλά για να ...καταρίψεις ( ή έστω να ...παρακάμψεις ) μια αρχή το κάνεις με *επιστημονικό τρόπο :* δημοσιεύσεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά - έλεγχο από ομάδα επιστημόνων. Οι χαζομαρούλες του στυλ: "θα μας κλέψουν την πατέντα" είναι παντελώς άσχετες με την δημοσίευση της ...Ηλεκτροφασματικής Θεωρίας ( όχι δικά μου λόγια)! Δυο χρόνια τώρα ακούμε για αυτή την περιβόητη θεωρία και το μόνο που ακούσαμε ήταν όταν ο  άσχετος ηλεκτρολόγος ...ανακάλυψε ότι τα φωτόνια μεταφέρουν ενέργεια!!! Και με μια άσχετη αερολογία: "...παρά μόνο μια ελάχιστη διαφορά μεταξύ της δέλτα τζε και της δέλτα ήτα που μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί και αυτή η διαφορά είναι ίση με τον πολύ μικρό εντροπικό όρο ταυ δέλτα ες, που σε τελική ανάλυση είναι ασήμαντος. Άρα; Παρακάμπτεται η αποαγορευτική αρχή Καρνώ!" Αυτή η πρόταση είναι ακριβής απομαγνητοφώνηση των λεγομένων του άσχετου ηλεκτρολόγου όταν είπε ότι θα διαβάσει μια ...σελίδα από την ...Ηλεκτροφασματική Θεωρία!!!!! Μόνο αυτή την πρόταση διάβασε! Όπως ακριβώς την γράφω εδώ! Το βίντεο είναι εκεί στο zouglagr μπορείτε να το δείτε! Και με αυτή την μπούρδα με ολίγη από εντροπία ...παρέκαμψε την απαγορευτική αρχή Καρνώ... Ναι αυτός είναι ο ίδιος άσχετος που περιέφερε η ε.ε.φ. στις ημερίδες της...

Υ.Γ.
Να γράψω ένα κατεβατό εδώ με όλες τις αερολογίες του άσχετου, ψεύτη, ηλεκτρολόγου, αυτο-αποκαλούμενου φυσικού; Να μην μπω όμως σε τόσο κόπο χωρίς να απαντήσει κάποιος...

Υ.Γ 2
Γιατί τόση ειρωνία κύριε nepomuk;  :frown:  




> Μπροστα  στην μεγαλοσυνη ,την συναφεια και σαφηνεια του φ/β  Free energey  σχετικα με την μεγαλη εφευρεση και το παγκοσμιο ενεργειακο προβλημα , ευλαβικα υποκλινομαι.

----------

kioan (15-04-18)

----------


## kioan

> *Επιστημονική κουβέντα όμως χωρίς πολιτικο-οικονομικο-παραφιλολογικές αποκλίσεις*...



Και αυτό ακριβώς παρακαλώ να γίνεται από εδώ και πέρα.

Οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια απομάκρυνσης της συζήτησης από την επιστημονική της βάση, δεν έχει θέση στο παρόν forum. Πηγαίνετε να ξεδώσετε στις διαδικτυακές ομάδες φανατικής υποστήριξης ΠΖ και οι οποίες καταπίνουν αμάσητο και χωρίς καθόλου κριτική σκέψη το οτιδήποτε συμφωνεί με αυτά που θέλουν να ακούσουν.

----------

manolena (16-04-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Υ.Γ 2
Γιατί τόση ειρωνία κύριε nepomuk;  :frown: 

Κυριε Ενεργιτη με το μπαρδον , με το συμπαθειο . Η ειρωνια σε σενα απευθυνοταν; η στο  φ/β free energy  ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ αναγνωρισμενο απο τον Μουστακια ;
Κατα καποιον τροπο το θεμα  εδω αποτελει το "αντιπαλον δεος " του (πζ)φ/β . Σωστα ; Απεναντι στην αρλουμπα πως απαντας ; με  τετραγωνη λογικη ; 
οπως το παρει κανεις .Θα το κανεις  μια - δυο  , απο εκει και περα στου κουφου την πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα .
Για την ΕΕΦ θυμιζω τι ειχε γραψει προ αμνημονευτων χρονων ενα μελος εδω : " Για ιδιοτελεις σκοπους επαιξε το χαρτι Πζ."
Εκτιμω οτι: Εκ του αποτελεσματος τους στοχoυς που εθεσε τους πετυχε .(Management by objective) .Γνωριζει κανεις στο Πανελληνιο τον αντιπροεδρο της ΕΕΧ ; 
Μπορει να μην εγινε ρομπα , αλλα και ποιος το γνωριζει ;Management driven by Moral Values ?
*«Τι γαρ ωφελείται άνθρωπος εάν τον κόσμον όλον κερδήσει, την δε ψυχήν αυτού ζημιωθεί;» [Ματθ. ιστ’ 26]*

Edit: Επι του πιεστηριου ..  τι λεγαμε για  την αρλουμπα ; Ριξε μια ματια  τι γραφει ο Στυλοβατης των φ/β(πζ)  καποιος κυριος Γιωργος Ραπτης. 
Η οποια δικια μου "αβαντα" ωχρια  και ειναι φανερο  οτι γινεται χαριν λογου για  να  αναβει η συζητηση.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Petr...8155115514105/

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

τελικα ουτε σημερα δεν παρουσιαστηκε αυτη η τοσο σημαντικη εφευρεση?

παρ'οτι εχει ανακοινωθει απο τις 17 μαρτιου? Εδω και εναν ολοκληρο μηνα?

καλα τι ειναι πια σημαντικοτερο απο τη συσκευη που θα ξεχρεωσει την Ελλαδα και θα κανει πλουσιους ολους τους Ελληνες ? (σας θυμιζει λιγο Σωρρα το παραμυθι? ) 

ακομα και να τους εκοβε το ρευμα η ΔΕΗ που λεει ο λογος, θα συνεδεαν το στουντιο πανω στη μηχαναρα και θα ειχανε ρευμα να φανε και οι κοτες!

ποιος σκοτεινες δυναμεις εμποδιζουν την παρουσιαση της εφευρεσης?

εχει σχεση ο βομβαρδισμος της Συριας με την επιστημονικη ομαδα ΠΖ?

τι ειπε ο Πουτιν καθως αφοδευε πελιμενια στην τουαλετα του Κρεμλινου, για τη διασπαση του μοριου του νερου?

ποια ειναι σημερα στα διεθνη χρηματηστηρια η τιμη του ισχυρου υδρογονου και ποια του αλλου του φτηνου του παρακατιανου? 

απο που κλανει το μπαρμπουνι?

ολα αυτα και αλλα πολλα επιστημονικα που φοβοσαστε να ρωτησετε, συντομα στις οθονες σας απο τους εγκυρους ντεντεκτιβς των διαδικτυακων ομαδων στηριξης ΠΖ  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

> απο που κλανει το μπαρμπουνι?



Δεν κλάνει, γι αυτό είναι κόκκινο.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιώργο (nepomuk), η συζήτηση εδώ έχει ξεφύγει, κυρίως λόγω απαράδεκτων, εκ μέρους σου, χαρακτηρισμών και σχολίων σε βάρος του Κώστα (Free Energy). Είναι δυνατόν να τον συγκρίνεις και αντιπαραθέτεις με τον Sotiris Papadelos; 
Λογαριασμό στο φ/μπ δεν έχω, οπότε άντλησα από τα μηνύματά σου μερικές «μαργαρίτες» του «θετικού επιστήμονα», όπως τον αποκαλείς. Μάλιστα, σε κάποιο ποστ μας ζητάς να τις σχολιάσουμε:   


Sotiris Papadelos Εχω την εντύπωση πως ο όρος κβαντική υπέρθεση με απροσδιοριστία αποτελέσματος κατα την παρακολούθηση του, οπου η ύλη συμπεριφέρεται σαν κύμα κατα τη μη παρακολούθησης της, ενώ σαν ύλη κατα την παρακολούθηση της , αποτελεί δόκιμο όρο της τεχνολογίας ΠΖ.

Sotiris Papadelos Το υδρογόνο σε κανονικές συνθηκες εχει μεταλλικές ιδιότητες, δηλ αγωγιμότητα. Το μεταλλικό υδρογόνο που τοσο ακούγετε ειναι η στερεοποιηση του αερίου και η υπεραγωγιμοτητα του. Για να επιτευχθεί αυτο στη γη, αν εχει ήδη, απαιτούνται τεράστιες πιέσεις και θερμοκρασίες διαστήματος, απολύτως κενού -273C. Ο ΠΖ υποθέτω το μονο που έκανε ειναι να χρησιμοποιήσει όπως ο κάθε κατασκευαστής fuel cell, την απλή ηλεκτρικη αγωγιμότητα του ωστε να μην εχει καλώδια περί των πολυμερών μεμβρανών, αφού εχει προηγηθεί η ανταλλαγή ιόντων με το οξυγόνο και παραγωγή ρεύματος.

Sotiris Papadelos Σωστά, το κρίσιμο σημείο ειναι κατα τη γνώμη μου το απελευθερομενο ηλεκτρομαγνητικα ταλαντευομενο υδρογόνο το οποίο δρα κβαντικά στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες. Εκει ειναι η καρδιά της εφευρεσεως. Μπαταρίες ίσως απαιτηθούν σε εφαρμογή ηλεκτροκίνησης συμπληρωματικά παντα , διοτι σε απότομες επιτάχυνσεις απαιτούνται δυνατά ρεύματα που μονο οι εως τωρα μπαταρίες πολυμερές λιθίου μπορούν να αποδώσουν.

Sotiris Papadelos Τωρα για την αλουμινα, όταν η ηλεκτρολυση της απαιτεί πολυ μεγαλύτερη ενέργεια απο απο την ηλεκτρολυση του νερού, τότε λογικά για να ειναι εφικτό μεσω παλμολυσης να πραγματοποιηθεί θα πρέπει να βρεθεί ειδικό υλικό που θα λειτουργει ως δυνατότερος μεγεθυντικός φακός ωστε να μπορει να γίνει μεσω ραδιοκύματων. Επίσης η ομάδα ΠΖ χρειάστηκε άνω των 20 ετών έρευνας για να βγάλει το επιτυχές αποτέλεσμα βέβαια οχι στην εποχή της πληροφορικής , ενα παρεμφερες διάστημα ισως χρειαστεί και για την αλουμινα.

Σωτηρης : Ο νομος: Καμμια θερμική μηχανή δεν μπορει να εχει απόδοση 100%. Δηλ να βάζεις 1W και να παίρνεις 1W. Εδώ βάζει ο ΠΖ 0,3W και βγάζει 700W. Σίγουρα το παραβιάζει ΑΝ ηταν θερμική μηχανή. Δεν ειναι όμως, θα μπορουσε να χαρακτηριστεί περισσότερο καταλυτική αντίδραση (αν το εμβαθύνουμε ισως μιλήσουμε για κβαντική υπέρθεση, οπου το ινστιτούτο Bohr ειναι αξιοπιστο ίδρυμα προς αξιολόγηση, αλλα μην το παμε τοσο μακρυά ) που υπακούει στην γενική αρχή της διατήρησης της Ενέργειας.
Η κβαντομηχανική εχει αρκετά κομμάτια της ανεξιχνίαστα, αν και χρησιμοποιείται σε καθημερινές εφαρμογές, όπως τα φωτοβολταϊκά, lasers drivers ακομα στα led, οπου ο εφευρέτης πήρε και Nobel. Μακάρι να το δούμε και στην υδρολυση σύντομα.
παρόλο που ειναι ενδιαφέρον αυτή η διαδικασία της μείωσης της συχνότητα συντονισμού του νερού, δεν ειναι το κύριο κομμάτι. Το πως πετυχαίνει απο διεγερμενο υδρογόνο να παραγει τέτοια υψηλής ισχύ ενέργεια ειναι το επαναστατικό. Τα κλασσικά fuel cell θέλουν τουλαχιστον 6 πλαίσιο χώρο για τα 700 w. Δηλαδή διεγερμενα σωματίδια υδρογόνου συμπεριφέρονται κυμματικως στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες οπου δημιουργείται η διαφορα δυναμικού με το οξυγόνο και μεταφέρεται μεσω περιεχομένου υδρογόνου σε ακροδέκτες, αποτελεί την μεγιστοποίηση του εγχειρήματος και φαντάζομαι η κβαντική του φύση.


Το σχόλιο που μας ζητάς: Είναι ασχολίαστα όλα αυτά! Κανένα μέλος αυτού του Φόρουμ, που σέβεται τον εαυτό του, δε θα μπει σε κόπο να σχολιάσει αυτά τα κατεβατά, ακόμη και οι μαθητές του Λυκείου. Στο μόνο που βοηθάνε, είναι να καταλάβουμε πως και γιατί ο Π.Ζ. απέκτησε τόσο πολλούς φανατικούς «οπαδούς».
Στο φόρουμ αυτό γράφουν και σχολιάζουν άτομα που είναι ιδικοί στα θέματα αυτά. Αυτό πρέπει να το δεχτείς, διότι στην αντίθετη περίπτωση γράφεις και σχολιάζεις σε λάθος Φόρουμ. Όταν οι εδώ λένε ότι η τάδε προσπάθεια είναι μάταιη, αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι αδύνατο να πραγματοποιηθεί και καμία συζήτηση φιλοσοφικού ή κοινωνικό-πολιτικού περιεχομένου δεν αλλάζει αυτό το σημείο. Ευτυχώς, βλέπουν και καταλαβαίνουν τα πάντα: που είναι στημένη η Αλχημεία και που η Απάτη. 
Πρέπει να πάρεις μία απόφαση. Δεν γίνεται κατά 99 % να βρίσκεσαι στην «εδώ βάρκα» και κατά 1 % στην «εκεί». Αυτά γίνονται στο χώρο της Πολιτικής, αλλά όχι στη Φυσική και Φυσικοχημεία. Αν η πρόταση του Π.Ζ. παραβιάζει την Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι ανέφικτη, και η όποια κουβέντα περί «καινοτομίας» ή μικρού «παραθύρου αισιοδοξίας», έστω κατά 1/1000000, είναι κούφια και αντιεπιστημονική. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nestoras

> Αν η πρόταση του Π.Ζ. παραβιάζει την Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι ανέφικτη, και η όποια κουβέντα περί «καινοτομίας» ή μικρού «παραθύρου αισιοδοξίας», έστω κατά 1/1000000, είναι κούφια και αντιεπιστημονική. 
> Βασίλειος.



Ακριβώς αυτό. Τα υπολοιπα όλα όσα γράφονται είναι για να έχουμε να λεμε...

----------


## nepomuk

Διευκρινισεις : Σεβομαι τους δασκαλους ,τους εκπαιδευτικους , αλλοιως παμε χαμενοι ως κοινωνια.
Καποτε διερωτηθηκα εδω στα ηλεκτρονικα .Μπορει ενας δασκαλος να ειναι απατεωνας ;
Καταφατικη ηταν η απαντηση ηλεκτρονικου με το επιχειρημα οτι ανθρωπος ειναι και αυτος.
Εφ'οσον ο καποτε διατελεσας και ωρομισθιος δασκαλος σχολων εμπορικου ναυτικου , ειναι τοσο
μα τοσο κραυγαλεα και οφθαλμοφανεστατα αγυρτης , τσαρλατανος , απατεωνας κοκ , τοτε πως
συγκεντρωσε τοσους κραχτες γυρω του ; Μετα την παροδο τοσου χρονου εχει στο πλευρο του αρκετους απο δαυτους ;
Η αφελεια ειναι μονο δικη μου  να του δινω  μια πιθανοτητα στο εκατομμυριο ; 
Η ολη καμπανια του κυκλωματος (ΠΖ) ,η σεχτας , συμμοριας κτλπ , ειναι κυριως κοινωνικο-πολιτικη ; 
Ως τετοια δεν θα πρεπει να τυχει και του αναλογου σχολιασμου ;
Παραλειπομενο : Πως εφτασα στο ηλεκτρονικα .gr ; Θετοντας στο ψαχτηρι τις λεξεις κλειδια ΠΖ , απατη απατεωνας .
δοκιμαζοντας το  πζ αλχημεια , αλχημιστης , δεν επεσα στα δικα μου σχολια σε καποιες σελιδες .


Τον Σωτηρη Παπαδελο δεν τον γνωριζω , ουτε τι σοι "επιστημονας " ειναι . Ειμασταν ομως "μαζι" στο "επισημο" φορουμ πζ  στον ζουγκλα.
Πολλες ερωτησεις δικες μου κοπηκαν , οι δικες του μακροσκοπικα "εδειχναν " θετικο επιστημονα .
Τεσπα καθ οτι ουτε κι εγω  διαθετω λογαριασμο στο φ/β ,εκανα χρηση δανεικου απο προσφιλες προσωπο  κατοπιν αδειας κτλπ 
και καποια στιγμη εθεσα  στη προσωπικη σελιδα  φ/β του κ Σωτηρη ενα σωρο ερωτησεις , κυριως στο οικονομικο σκελος .
Θεωρειται ενα προσωπο κοντα στον  εστω  αγυρτη ερευνητη ...  ειναι ευγενικος  και μου εδωσε καποιες απαντησεις ,ενω  απεφυγε πολλες.
Παρεπεμψα τον κ Κωστα (free energy ), στον Παπαδελο μπας και βγαλει καποια  ακρη με  τα  κβαντομηχανικα ... και αυτο ειναι ολο , δεν θελησα
να προσβαλλω κανεναν .Εφ οσον απο ακαδημαικης πλευρας δηλωνεται κατηγορηματικα οτι τα  γραφομενα του κ Σωτηρη ειναι ολα ανοησιες ,
μπουρδες ,αναξια σχολιασμου κτλπ , το θεμα θεωρειται ληξαν .

Χθεσινοβραδυνα : Πανικος κατα τον κυριο Ιεροεξεταστη του πζ (φ/β) fun club .Πιθανοτατα για τα γραφομενα εδω Κυριακατικα  και οχι βεβαια για το
μπλοκαρισμα της σελιδας στο ΥΤ. Τεσπα ο Μεγας παικτης και χρησιμοποιωντας  ενα ΔΟΛΙΟ τεχνασμα ,μπλοκαρισε το δανεικο προφιλ φ/β που χρησιμοποιουσα
στις σελιδες πζ (φ/β) .Αποτελεσμα : Δεν μπορω να  κανω  λαικ .Να σχολιασω ετσι κι αλλοιως δεν μπορουσα για δεν ημουν γραμμενος στο funclub.
Ερωτημα : Προκειται για εκφραση Μοχθηριας , η ηταν ενα  απλο παιγνιδι  του στυλ   " σου την εφερα " ; Τεσπα πηγαινα γυρευοντας  και δεχομαι ασμενως το Γκολ.

----------


## tzitzikas

nepomuk: εφόσον όλο αυτό το διάστημα δεν παρουσιάζει καμία μα καμία επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη απόδειξη ΝΑΙ μπορεί να είναι. Τι είναι δηλαδή το να δηλώνεις μία ιδιότητα επιστήμονα στο βιογραφικό σου που προϋποθέτει δίπλωμα/πτυχίο, και εσύ να μην έχεις καταθέσει κανένα αποδεικτικό για αυτή την ιδιότητα? Έστω μια αναφορά για το ίδρυμα απόκτησης αυτού? Παραπλάνηση θα το ονόμαζα. Βλέποντας κάποια από τα βίντεο, όπως αυτό του σούπερ capacitor, το άλλο με τα ρεσώ που έσβησαν κ.α, παρόλο που δεν διαθέτω σπουδές φυσικού ομολογώ ότι διασκέδασα αρκετά. Και ναι απορούσα και απορώ ακόμα για το κοινό του που χειροκροτεί. Δεν λέω βέβαια για όλους (όπως αυτούς που πωλούσαν νανο-προϊόντα) άλλα για φυσικούς που έστω δεν απαίτησαν από τον μέγα-εφευρέτη να καταθέσει επιστημονικές αποδείξεις για τα λεγόμενά του ή έστω να καταθέσει γραπτώς την δική του νέα επιστημονική θεωρία η οποία θα καταρρίπτει την ήδη υπάρχουσα επιστήμη της φυσικής.

----------


## nepomuk

Συγγνωμη παλι για την ενοχληση αλλα η επικαιροτητα τρεχει .Αλλα βεβαια περιμεναμε και αλλοιως εκατσε προς το παρον .
Ο Ιεροεξεταστης που με "εφαγε" μπαμπεσικα απο το fan club εσκασε μυτη , εβγαλε το τζινι απο το μπουκαλι  κτλπ .
Προφανως εσκασε  απο την πιεση που του ασκησε ο Κωστας (free energy ) και απαντα με ενα "τεχνοκρατικο" κειμενο προσιτο
στα πλατεια λαικα στρωματα . Σχολιαστε παρακαλω : :Smile: 


*George Pap*

23 min







ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ, ΘΕΡΜΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ & ΘΕΡΜΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ
 Επειδή ΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟΙ κονδυλοφόροι συνεχίζουν να κάνουν πως δεν  καταλαβαίνουν όσα κατά καιρούς έχει εξηγήσει ο Κος Ζωγράφος, καλό είναι  να φρεσκάρουμε την μνήμη μας.
 1. Η συσκευή ζωγράφου δεν είναι  ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ και δεν υπόκειται σε περιορισμούς Carnot. Δεν μετατρέπει  δηλαδή την ενέργεια σε θερμότητα κατά 80% και απλώς να "ζεστένει" το  περιβάλλον.
http://physiclessons.blogspot.gr/2012/11/blog-post_27.htmlβ¦
 2. Δεν παραβαίνει τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής καθότι δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή.
 3. βΔεν κάνει μετατροπή ενέργειας από την μια μορφή στην άλλη, αλλά με  την βοήθεια του συντονισμού με κατάλληλες συχνότητες, με τον βομβαρδισμό  του μορίου του νερού από δυό διαφορετικές γωνίες και την ανάλογη  σπηλαίωση λόγω γεωμετρίας, καταφέρνει να διασπάσει το μόριο του νερού.  Είναι λάθος αυτό που σκοπίμως διατείνονται οι σχετικοί και άσχετοι  επιστημονικά πληρωμένοι κονδυλοφόροι, ότι είναι αδύνατον τα 0,7 Watt  να  γίνουν 800 και αναρωτιούνται αφελώς ή σκοπίμως από προέρχεται η επί  πλέον ενέργεια. Με αυτή τη λογική θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι η τεράστια  διαφορά ενέργειας στην βόμβα Υδρογόνου δεν υφίσταται. Γιατί και σ' αυτή  τη περίπτωση η ενέργεια που λαμβάνουμε από την σύντηξη του Υδρογόνου  είναι απείρως μεγαλύτερη από την ενέργεια που δίνουμε με την σχάση του  πλουτωνίου στην βόμβα. 
http://www.factchecker.gr/index.php/2017/β¦/04/hydrogen-bomb/
 Πολύ απλά γιατί η επί πλέον ενέργεια προέρχεται στην πυρηνική μεταστοιχείωση.
 Έτσι λοιπόν και στην ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ δεν δημιουργούμε ενέργεια από το  ΜΗΔΕΝ αλλά ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ την ενέργεια που είναι ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΜΕΝΗ στο μόριο  του νερού με την ΔΙΑΣΠΑΣΗ του. Απελευθερώνουμε δηλαδή την ενέργεια που  χρησιμοποίεισαι η ΦΥΣΗ πριν μερικά δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια και δημιούργησε  το μόριο του νερού.
 ΤΟ ΤΖΙΝΙ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΙ.
tzini.jpg


Έρη Ριτσου:  Ευχαριστουμε  κ George Pap για αυτη την λεπτομερή και κατανοητή αναλυση που κάνατε. Ο  τρόπος περιγραφής του κειμένου μας κάνει και κατανοούμε πολλά.

Αλέξανδρος Οικονόμου:  Πολύ καλή προσέγγιση αγαπητέ Γιώργο.

George Pap:  Όσο μπορούσα πιο εκλαϊκευμένα.

EDIT νουμερο 1 : Τα ειχαμε χυμα μας ερχονται και τσουβαλατα !

Sotiris Papadelos : Προσθέτω  μονο, ότι η τεχνική λειτουργίας ειναι κβαντικής φύσης και υπόκειται  στην αρχή της απροσδιοριστίας του Heisenberg. 
Απο τους μικροεπεξεργαστές  στα led και τωρα στην παραγωγή ενέργειας.

Edit νουμερο 2: Εκκινησε διαλογος μεταξυ παπ και σωτηρη ,κατι σαν κι αυτο που προτεινα δηλ στον Κωστα.Ας "επωφεληθουμε ". :Smile: 

 George Pap  Μπορεί  νά είναι και έτσι, έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες. Δεν το θεωρώ τόσο πολύπλοκο,  πιο πολύ τείνω προς την περίπτωση να εξαναγκάζεται το μόριο του νερού  να παίρνει λόγω σπηλαίωσης εξαγωνική μορφή και να παίρνει με αυτό το  τρόπο μεταλλικές ιδιότητες.

skarifima.jpg

Sotiris Papadelos  Το  υδρογόνο θα εννοείς παίρνει μεταλλικές ιδιότητες. Τωρα αν η εξαγωνικη    μορφή  αποτελεί  τον προπομπό διάσπασης, δεν το ξέρω. Σίγουρα όμως  φεύγει τα σωματίδια του υδρογόνου απο τους κυμματοδηγους σαν σωματίδιο  και καταλήγουν  σαν κύμα στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες στο β κομμάτι της  συσκευής.


George Pap  Όχι  εννοώ ότι το νερό παίρνει την 4η φυσική του μορφή, την μεταλλική του σε  υγρή μορφή, στο 1ο κομμάτι, γίνεται η διάσπαση και στο 2ο κομμάτι  ενώνεται το Υδρογόνο με τις σουλφιρικές ρίζες και έχουμε την ροή των  ηλεκτρονίων και την παραγωγή ρεύματος.
Όλα αυτά θα  αποδειχθούν θεωρητικά και εργαστηριακά κάποια στιγμή. Πάντως και το δικό  σου σενάριο παίζει, αλλά δεν το θεωρώ πολύ πιθανόν.

Sotiris Papadelos  Βασικά  η μεταλλική ιδιότητα του νερού της αγωγιμότητας υπάρχει σε κανονικές  συνθηκες. Τωρα επιπλέον μεταλλική ιδιότητα που να επιταχυνει την  διασπαση του, δεν την γνωρίζω.  Οι σουλφιρικες ρίζες στην πολυμερή  μεμβράνη αποτελεί ενδιαφέρον παράμετρο.

Giwrgos Raptis  Η φύση δίνει την ευφυΐα, η κοινωνία το πνεύμα, οι σπουδές το γούστο. Πολύ καλό κείμενο.

Edit Νουμερο 3 : Νίκος Παπακωνσταντίνου:  Φίλε  Georg Pap επέτρεψε και σε μένα ως Ηλεκτρολόγος β Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός   να συμπληρώσω  ακόμα κάτι πάνω στην πολύ καλή προσέγγιση που έχεις  κάνει.
Το μεγάλο ποσόν της απελευθερωμένης ενέργειας δεν είναι μόνο από την αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στο μόριο  του νερού  αλλά και από την απελευθέρωση της ενέργειας (ενεργειακής  πυκνότητας) του μυστικού  κράματος μετάλλου(ων) που χρησιμοποιεί, στύβει  σαν λεμόνι δηλ. το κράμα και του αφαιρεί την ενέργεια του.   
Επίσης  για να γίνει κατανοητό για όσους δεν είναι Ηλεκτρονικοί και δεν  γνωρίζουν από τεχνικές μετάδοσης ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας  τα  350mw  είναι πάρα πολύ αρκετά για να ξεκινήσουν οι ταλαντώσεις και να  παραχθεί το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο υψηλής συχνότητας της τάξεως των  Gigahertz χαμηλής ενέργειας αλλά αυτό το πεδίο αποκτά πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ  με τον εξής τρόπο.
Όταν έχουμε ένα σύστημα κεραίας που  αποτελείται α) από τον κυματοδηγό(κυματοδηγό έχουμε όταν μεταφέρουμε  ενέργεια της τάξεως των Gigahertz  αλλιώς σε χαμηλότερες συχνότητες  έχουμε καλώδιο) β) από ένα κάτοπτρο( στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχουμε  ένα χωνί Horn)  και γ) από μια κεραία τύπου yagi και σε αυτό το σύστημα   τροφοδοτήσουμε στην είσοδο του με χαμηλής ισχύος σήμα (ταλαντώσεις) το  αποτέλεσμα που θα πάρουμε στην έξοδο δηλ. η ακτινοβολούμενη ενέργεια από  την κεραία στο περιβάλλον θα είναι πολλαπλασιασμένη ,το κατά πόσο θα  είναι πολλαπλασιασμένη εξαρτάται από τα πόσα db σε  κέρδος  ισχύος  έχουμε κατασκευάσει  την κεραία το λεγόμενο  Gain. Ο Ζωγράφος στην  προκειμένη περίπτωση κατασκεύασε μια κεραία που έχει Gain περίπου 26-27  db που πάει να πει ότι η εισερχόμενη ενέργεια των 350mw από τους  μικροκυματικούς ταλαντωτές  στα 3 πρώτα db η ενέργεια διπλασιάζεται και  γίνεται 700 mw, στα επόμενα άλλα 3db τα 700mw ξανά διπλασιάζονται και  γίνονται 1400 mw και ξανά στα επόμενα άλλα 3db τα 1400 mw γίνονται 2800  mw και ξανά στα άλλα 3db τα 2800 mw θα γίνουν 5600 mw και συνεχίζεται  αυτή η ιστορία για 9φορές δηλ, 3Χ9=27  27db που είναι το Gain της  κεραίας , έτσι στο τέλος τα 350 mw της εισόδου θα φτάσουν να είναι  150  -200 η 250W. Αυτή η ακτινοβολία με αυτά τα watt κτυπούν το μόριο του  νερού με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο και το διασπούν. Από εκεί και πέρα το  απελευθερωμένο υδρογόνο με τις σουλφιρικές ρίζες όπως λες και εσύ  παράγει ροή ηλεκτρονίων, εδώ σταματώ διότι δεν έχω τις δικές σου γνώσεις  πάνω στην ηλεκτροχημεία.  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## leosedf

O άλλος κατανόησε και το κείμενο του κεφτέ, κάποιος πρέπει να εξηγήσει και στον ηλίθιο τι απόδοση έχει μια πυρηνική βόμβα τώρα και πόση μάζα πραγματικά μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια. 0.85% πλουτώνιο και 0.79% Ουράνιο. 

Απο εκεί ήρθαν τα 20-200bar που έλεγε τελικά, η τεράστια ενέργεια που συγκρατούσαν οι τενεκέδες με την αλουμινοταινία για μπουριά.

Απελευθερώνει πυρηνική  ενέργεια με αγιαστούρα.


(Σε όσους θέλουν να συμπαρασταθούν ας γράψουν "Αμήν η BFF" απο κάτω.)

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> O άλλος κατανόησε και το κείμενο του κεφτέ, κάποιος πρέπει να εξηγήσει και στον ηλίθιο τι απόδοση έχει μια πυρηνική βόμβα τώρα και πόση μάζα πραγματικά μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια. 0.85% πλουτώνιο και 0.79% Ουράνιο. 
> 
> Απο εκεί ήρθαν τα 20-200bar που έλεγε τελικά, η τεράστια ενέργεια που συγκρατούσαν οι τενεκέδες με την αλουμινοταινία για μπουριά.
> 
> Απελευθερώνει πυρηνική  ενέργεια με αγιαστούρα.
> 
> 
> (Σε όσους θέλουν να συμπαρασταθούν ας γράψουν "Αμήν η BFF" απο κάτω.)



e

ετσι ειναι οι "σωτηρες" διαννοιες  επιστημονες αλλα πανω απο ολα παιδια του λαου .... με ενα σετ στραβοκατσαβιδα απο τα λιντλ, μια αλουμινοταινια και 5 κομματια λαμαρινα που εφιαξε ο μαγκας ο μαστορας ο τορναδορος της ομαδας ΠΖ, φιαχνεις και πυρηνικο αντιδραστηρα αμα λαχει.... τυφλα να εχει ο μαγκαϊβερ  :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

_ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ, ΘΕΡΜΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ & ΘΕΡΜΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ
Επειδή ΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟΙ κονδυλοφόροι συνεχίζουν να κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν όσα κατά καιρούς έχει εξηγήσει ο Κος Ζωγράφος, καλό είναι να φρεσκάρουμε την μνήμη μας.
1. Η συσκευή ζωγράφου δεν είναι ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ και δεν υπόκειται σε περιορισμούς Carnot. Δεν μετατρέπει δηλαδή την ενέργεια σε θερμότητα κατά 80% και απλώς να "ζεστένει" το περιβάλλον.
http://physiclessons.blogspot.gr/2012/11/blog-post_27.htmlβ¦
2. Δεν παραβαίνει τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής καθότι δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή.
3. βΔεν κάνει μετατροπή ενέργειας από την μια μορφή στην άλλη, αλλά με την βοήθεια του συντονισμού με κατάλληλες συχνότητες, με τον βομβαρδισμό του μορίου του νερού από δυό διαφορετικές γωνίες και την ανάλογη σπηλαίωση λόγω γεωμετρίας, καταφέρνει να διασπάσει το μόριο του νερού. Είναι λάθος αυτό που σκοπίμως διατείνονται οι σχετικοί και άσχετοι επιστημονικά πληρωμένοι κονδυλοφόροι, ότι είναι αδύνατον τα 0,7 Watt να γίνουν 800 και αναρωτιούνται αφελώς ή σκοπίμως από προέρχεται η επί πλέον ενέργεια. Με αυτή τη λογική θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι η τεράστια διαφορά ενέργειας στην βόμβα Υδρογόνου δεν υφίσταται. Γιατί και σ' αυτή τη περίπτωση η ενέργεια που λαμβάνουμε από την σύντηξη του Υδρογόνου είναι απείρως μεγαλύτερη από την ενέργεια που δίνουμε με την σχάση του πλουτωνίου στην βόμβα. 
http://www.factchecker.gr/index.php/2017/β¦/04/hydrogen-bomb/
Πολύ απλά γιατί η επί πλέον ενέργεια προέρχεται στην πυρηνική μεταστοιχείωση.
Έτσι λοιπόν και στην ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ δεν δημιουργούμε ενέργεια από το ΜΗΔΕΝ αλλά ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ την ενέργεια που είναι ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΜΕΝΗ στο μόριο του νερού με την ΔΙΑΣΠΑΣΗ του. Απελευθερώνουμε δηλαδή την ενέργεια που χρησιμοποίεισαι η ΦΥΣΗ πριν μερικά δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια και δημιούργησε το μόριο του νερού.
ΤΟ ΤΖΙΝΙ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΙ.

Έρη Ριτσου: Ευχαριστουμε κ George Pap για αυτη την λεπτομερή και κατανοητή αναλυση που κάνατε. Ο τρόπος περιγραφής του κειμένου μας κάνει και κατανοούμε πολλά.
Αλέξανδρος Οικονόμου: Πολύ καλή προσέγγιση αγαπητέ Γιώργο.
George Pap: Όσο μπορούσα πιο εκλαϊκευμένα.
EDIT νουμερο 1 : Τα ειχαμε χυμα μας ερχονται και τσουβαλατα !
Sotiris Papadelos : Προσθέτω μονο, ότι η τεχνική λειτουργίας ειναι κβαντικής φύσης και υπόκειται στην αρχή της απροσδιοριστίας του Heisenberg. 
Απο τους μικροεπεξεργαστές στα led και τωρα στην παραγωγή ενέργειας._


Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*.


Γιώργο (nepomuk), η Τριτοβάθμια Εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα έχει τα προβλήματά της. Η διδακτέα ύλη και το επίπεδο διδασκαλίας είναι περίπου όπως των καλύτερων ξένων Πανεπιστημίων, ωστόσο, όμως, είναι πολύ χαμηλό το ποσοστό της αφομοιωμένης ύλης, περίπου 25 %. Παρά ταύτα, το υπόβαθρο και επίπεδο των δικών μας τελειοφοίτων δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό, του συντάκτη του παραπάνω κειμένου (post 2032). Παρόμοια κείμενα συντάσσονται από άτομα που για κάποιο λόγο σταμάτησαν τις σπουδές τους στο Γυμνάσιο. Αποκλείεται το κείμενο αυτό να συντάχθηκε από τελειόφοιτο κάποιου Πολυτεχνείου, πόσο μάλλον από τελειόφοιτο του Πολυτεχνείου του Μονάχου, με μέντορα Νομπελίστα, στο οποίο οι σπουδές (αφομοίωση ύλης περίπου 75 %) είναι καλύτερες των δικών μας.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Το #2032 αναθεωρηθηκε με νεα στοιχεια ,εναν υποτυπωδη διαλογο παπ-σωτηρη ,
και κλεινει με ενα σχολιο "φιλοσοφικου" περιεχομενου .

Giwrgos Raptis  : Η φύση δίνει την ευφυΐα, η κοινωνία το πνεύμα, οι σπουδές το γούστο. Πολύ καλό κείμενο.

----------


## kioan

> George Pap:  Όχι  εννοώ ότι το νερό παίρνει την 4η φυσική του μορφή, την μεταλλική του σε  υγρή μορφή, στο 1ο κομμάτι, γίνεται η διάσπαση και στο 2ο κομμάτι  ενώνεται το Υδρογόνο με τις *σουλφιρικές ρίζες* και έχουμε την ροή των  ηλεκτρονίων και την παραγωγή ρεύματος.
> Όλα αυτά *θα*  αποδειχθούν θεωρητικά και εργαστηριακά *κάποια στιγμή*. Πάντως και το δικό  σου σενάριο παίζει, αλλά δεν το θεωρώ πολύ πιθανόν.
> 
> Sotiris Papadelos:  Βασικά η μεταλλική ιδιότητα του νερού της αγωγιμότητας υπάρχει σε κανονικές συνθηκες. Τωρα επιπλέον μεταλλική ιδιότητα που να επιταχυνει την διασπαση του, δεν την γνωρίζω. Οι *σουλφιρικες ρίζες* στην πολυμερή μεμβράνη αποτελεί ενδιαφέρον παράμετρο.



Διακρίνω ένα παράδοξο σε αυτή τη συζήτηση... 
Συζητάνε για πράγματα τα οποία *κάποια στιγμή* στο μέλλον *θα* αποδειχτούν θεωρητικά και εργαστηριακά, ενώ ήδη ο ΠΖ έχει παρουσιάσει στις τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές τη συσκευή η οποία υποτίθεται είναι λειτουργική και στηρίζεται σε αυτές τις αρχές.

 *Spoiler:*        Ποτς γκένεν ατό;


   

Τι άλλη εργαστηριακή απόδειξη περιμένουν δηλαδή να δουν; Αφού υπάρχει ήδη η συσκευή που είδαμε να λειτουργεί στο studio αλλά και στο σπίτι του "εφευρέτη" και η οποία παρουσιάστηκε και στο αμερικανικό τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο PBS.
Γιατί δεν πιστεύουν οι κύριοι αυτοί τον ΠΖ; Γιατί τόση αμφισβήτηση στα λεγόμενά του ώστε να περιμένουν να δουν και άλλες εργαστηριακές αποδείξεις; Τι συμφέροντα εξυπηρετούν; 

Επίσης επειδή δεν είμαι χημικός (αλλά ούτε μαλωμένος με τη Χημεία), τι είναι οι _"σουλφιρικες ρίζες"_ για τις οποίες λένε και ξαναλένε οι δυο τους;
Εάν δεν πρόκειται για εξειδικευμένη τεχνική ορολογία επιπέδου Καζαμία, μήπως θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε τον ορισμό σε κάποιον κλάδο της Βοτανικής;  :Rolleyes: 


 *Spoiler:*       Αν πάντως δε δουλέψει η εξαγωνική μορφή του νερού, ας δοκιμάσουν μορφή pacman ή super mario  :W00t: 

    








> ...ο τορναδορος της ομαδας ΠΖ...



Έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση τους πραγματικούς τεχνίτες τορναδόρους. 
Εδώ πρόκειται για ένα κατασκεύασμα όπου ο "εφευρέτης" κόβει σωληνάκια με τανάλια και τα συνδέει με βίδες. Παρακαλώ να μην ξαναπροσβάλετε τους τορναδόρους με αυτόν τον τρόπο.  :Wink:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Επίσης επειδή δεν είμαι χημικός (αλλά ούτε μαλωμένος με τη Χημεία), τι είναι οι _"σουλφιρικες ρίζες"_ για τις οποίες λένε και ξαναλένε οι δυο τους;



Μάλλον αυτό εννοούν, αλλά δεν το πήρε καλά το μάτι τους. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα...Από πλευράς ψυχολογίας εννοώ.

----------


## VaselPi

_Διακρίνω ένα παράδοξο σε αυτή τη συζήτηση... 
Συζητάνε για πράγματα τα οποία κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον θα αποδειχτούν θεωρητικά και εργαστηριακά, ενώ ήδη ο ΠΖ έχει παρουσιάσει στις τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές τη συσκευή η οποία υποτίθεται είναι λειτουργική και στηρίζεται σε αυτές τις αρχές._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *kioan*.

Kioan, σου διαφεύγει μία μικρή λεπτομέρεια. Η συζήτηση γίνεται μεταξύ δύο θεωρητικών, οι οποίοι για κάποιο λόγο άρχισαν να  αμφιβάλλουν για το θεωρητικό μοντέλο διάσπασης του νερού που προτείνεται από τον Π.Ζ. Έτσι, ο ένας θεωρεί δικαιολογημένη την παραβίαση της Αρχής Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας, επικαλούμενος την Αρχή της Απροσδιοριστίας του Heisenberg της Κβαντικής Μηχανικής. Ο δεύτερος προβάλει άλλη θεωρία διάσπασης, επικαλούμενος την δική του υπόθεση περί «μεταλλικού νερού». Καθώς όμως η συσκευή του Π.Ζ. «λειτουργεί», προφανώς κάποια στιγμή θα τιμηθεί με το βραβείο Νόμπελ, το οποίο θα το μοιραστούν δικαιωματικά, ως οι θεωρητικοί της Τεχνολογίας Π.Ζ. 

Λίγα λόγια για το εξαγωνικό νερό ή «μεταλλικό νερό», όπως το αποκαλεί ο G.P.
Είναι αντικείμενο μελέτης της σύγχρονης Φυσικοχημείας του νερού, το οποίο δημιουργείται πάνω σε μία υδρόφοβη επιφάνεια. Το στρώμα αυτό έχει πάχος περίπου 100-500 μm και υποβάλλει από το εσωτερικό του τα ξένα σώματα με διαστάσεις της τάξης 1 μm (Exclution Zone - E.Z). Αποβάλλει ακόμη κα τα άλατα του νερού. Έχει δομή υγρού κρυστάλλου, αυξημένο ιξώδες και φέρει αρνητικό φορτίο όταν εκτίθεται στο φώς. Στα πειράματα καταγράφηκαν διαφορές δυναμικού της τάξης 200-300 mV και ρεύματα της τάξης μερικών μΑ. Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες πληκτρολογήστε το όνομα του σπουδαίου ερευνητή αυτού του φαινομένου: Gerald  Pollack.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση τους πραγματικούς τεχνίτες τορναδόρους. 
> Εδώ πρόκειται για ένα κατασκεύασμα όπου ο "εφευρέτης" κόβει σωληνάκια με τανάλια και τα συνδέει με βίδες. Παρακαλώ να μην ξαναπροσβάλετε τους τορναδόρους με αυτόν τον τρόπο.



ποιος σας ειπε αγαπητε οτι εγω δεν εχω σε εκτιμηση τους μαστορους? 

το ειρωνικο σχολιο αναφερεται στην αναφορα στον "μηχανουργο" τον "μαγκα" τον "Πειραιωτη" που εφιαξε τις διοδους με τορνο συμφωνα με την εκπομπη παρουσιασης της εφευρεσης https://youtu.be/Syd6O9M-nrU?t=10m45s  :Biggrin:

----------

kioan (17-04-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Για λογους συνεχειας και συναφειας το #2032 αναθεωρηθη , εχουμε νεα μακροσκελη παρεμβαση απο ηλεκτρονικο ,
μακροσκοπικα τλχ καλοπροαιρετο. Εδω η εισαγωγη :

Edit Νουμερο 3 : Νίκος Παπακωνσταντίνου:  Φίλε  Georg Pap επέτρεψε και σε μένα ως Ηλεκτρολόγος β Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός   να συμπληρώσω  ακόμα κάτι πάνω στην πολύ καλή προσέγγιση που έχεις  κάνει.
Το μεγάλο ποσόν της απελευθερωμένης ενέργειας δεν είναι μόνο από την αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στο μόριο  του νερού  αλλά και από την απελευθέρωση της ενέργειας (ενεργειακής  πυκνότητας) του μυστικού  κράματος μετάλλου(ων) που χρησιμοποιεί, στύβει  σαν λεμόνι δηλ. το κράμα και του αφαιρεί την ενέργεια του.

----------


## kioan

> ...στύβει  σαν λεμόνι δηλ. το κράμα και του αφαιρεί την ενέργεια του.



Ηλεκτρολόγος Ηλεκτρονικός Μάστερ Σεφ Μηχανικός, διδάκτωρ Αποχυμωτικής Μεταλλειολογίας. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

Γιώργο (nepomuk), συγνώμη, αλλά και η παρέμβαση του Ηλεκτρολόγου (post 2041) είναι πέρα και έξω από κάθε σχολιασμό.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Σε συτο το φορουμ , σε αυτο το θεμα αναζητουμε την αληθεια και καταδεικνυουμε την αγυρτια και το σκοταδισμο.(ο καθενας με τον τροπο του)
Πανω σε αυτη τη βαση θεωρω πρεπον να παραθετω τις "επιστημονικες - τεχνολογικες " τοποθετησεις των συνοδοιπορων πζ.
Ο τελευταιος σχολιαστης  στα γρηγορα και μακροσκοπικα μου φανηκε καλοπροαιρετος , τεσπα οχι λαμογιο .Στο κειμενο του βεβαια
τα 0,35 watt ηλεκτρομαγνητικης ακτινοβολιας ,τα κανει  200 -250  και αναλογως  απο το σχεδον τιποτα ταισε τοσα στοματα.
Θαυμα ,θαυμα!! , συμφωνω , τλχ ως θαυματοποιος ο εν λογω ηλεκτρολογος - ηλεκτρονικος (κατα δηλωσιν του) εκρινα ενδιαφερον 
να μεταφερω  εδω τα λεγομενα του .
Υπενθυμιζεται οτι : Ο παπ και ο σωτηρης δεν ειναι μελη της αφαντης , μυστικης ,απροσπελαστης Επιστημονικης ομαδας ΠΖ.
Η τελευταια "Θρυλειται" οτι στελεχωνεται με οτι καλυτερο , την αφροκρεμα του ερευνητικου δυναμικου  ποικιλων ειδικοτητων  της χωρας.
Οι "μηχανικοι" της Ζουγκλας και οι μαιντανοι + φιλντισης που πλαισιωναν τον ερευνητη , σαφως και δεν ειναι πιστοποιητες και αξιολογητες της
υπο καταθεση καινοτομιας ΠΖ .Σε ευθετο χρονο  θα δημοσιευτουν τα papers  σε περιοδικα κυρους για να περασουν απο κρισαρα, ενω  οι ηλεκτροπαραγωγοι σταθμοι ΠΖ
θα παθουν των παθων τους τον ταραχο  σε  διασημα ινστιτουτα .
Η πιστη που εχουν μεσα τους για τον  ανθρωπο ΠΖ  και το μεγαλειο του οι Παπ και Σωτηρης ,δεν σημαινει οτι και  εκεινοι δεν αναμενουν τις επισημες
πιστοποιησεις  απο τα Συστημικα Κεντρα Εξουσιας.

----------


## manolena

> Ηλεκτρολόγος Ηλεκτρονικός Μάστερ Σεφ Μηχανικός, διδάκτωρ Αποχυμωτικής Μεταλλειολογίας.



...Μεταλλειολογίας με μέταλλα που ανήκουν στην ομάδα των σουλφιριδικών κρυσταλλικών ενώσεων ή του δευτερίου ή του υπεροξειδίου του νερού (όχι του υδρογόνου).

Masturbation goes cloud.

----------

kioan (17-04-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Γιώργο (nepomuk), συγνώμη, αλλά και η παρέμβαση του Ηλεκτρολόγου (post 2041) είναι πέρα και έξω από κάθε σχολιασμό.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασιλειε (VaselPi) συγγνωμη με τη σειρα μου . Το παρακατω σχολιο επισης  ειναι αναξιο σχολιασμου .Εφ 'οσον ομως  θεωρουμεθα το "αντιπαλον δεος ",
το καταχωρω . Υπενθυμιζω οτι  και τωρα οποιος γκουγκλαρει  : ΠΖ απατη ,απατεωνας  θα βρεθει στα  ηλεκτρονικα .gr

George Pap: Κάπως  έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα, φίλε Νίκο. Σκοπός μου δεν ήταν να περιγράψουμε  επακριβώς την λειτουργία των συσκευών Ζωγράφου, πράγμα το οποίον μόνο ο  εφευρέτης γνωρίζει, αλλά να δώσουμε στον κόσμο να καταλάβει πόσο σαθρά  επιχειρήματα έχουν οι πληρωμένοι  κονδυλοφόροι και οι επιστήμονες του Wikipedia. Παράλληλα να δώσουμε  τροφή για εμβάνθυση σε αξιόλογους ερευνητές όπως εσύ, ο Σωτήρης και  άλλοι φίλοι επιστήμονες που στηρίζουν αυτή τη προσπάθεια.
Για  τον κόσμο που δεν έχει εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις νομίζω ότι αρκεί αυτό που  είδε με τα μάτια του, δηλαδή μιά συσκευή να παράγει ρεύμα και να θέτει  σε λειτουργία ένα δράπανο που τρυπούσε το ξύλο (και όχι δρεπανοκατσάβιδο  που είπε κάποιος άσχετος, τα δρεπάνια είναι στους αγρούς για το  σιτάρι), μιά άλλη συσκευή που έβγαλε 2 μέτρα φλόγα, μιά τρίτη που  τροφοδοτούσε μια γεννήτρια και μια άλλη που κινούσε ένα μηχανάκι  τουλάχιστον 3 ίππων.
Επίσης ο κόσμος θυμάται την  εξελιγμένη συσκευή που είχε συνδέσει ο Κος Ζωγράφος στον πίνακα του  σπιτιού του και με την οποία "κορόιδεψε" τον γερμανό επιχειρηματία και  εφευρέτη καθώς επίσης την 15μελή επιστημονική επιτροπή του PBS.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Επιτέλους *επιστημονική κουβέντα* έστω και με ...μεσάζοντα! Επιτέλους ( επίσης ) μια ανάρτηση του ( συμπαθή κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap που ...δεν με βρίζει! 
Εκμεταλευόμενος λοιπόν την ευκαιρία ας απαντήσω στον αγαπητό George Pap:





> *George Pap*
> ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ, ΘΕΡΜΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ & ΘΕΡΜΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ
> ... 
>  2. Δεν παραβαίνει τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής καθότι δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή.
>  3. βΔεν κάνει μετατροπή ενέργειας από την μια μορφή στην άλλη, αλλά με  την βοήθεια του συντονισμού με κατάλληλες συχνότητες, με τον βομβαρδισμό  του μορίου του νερού από δυό διαφορετικές γωνίες και την ανάλογη  σπηλαίωση λόγω γεωμετρίας, καταφέρνει να διασπάσει το μόριο του νερού.



Αφού λοιπόν *δεν είναι* θερμική μηχανή και δεν κάνει μετατροπή ενέργειας πώς ακριβώς εξηγούνται τα λεγόμενα του ψεύτη, ηλεκτρολόγου: "...η καρδιά της συσκευής βρίσκεται σε πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία. Την διαφορά αυτή θερμοκρασίας με το περιβάλλον εκμεταλεύεται η συσκευή για να ανεβάσει τον βαθμό απόδοσης της..." !! Αυτά τα λέει ο ψεύτης, ηλεκτρολόγος αφού έχει προηγηθεί σχόλιο του φίλτατου George Pap ότι η ανύπαρκτη συσκευή *μπορεί να έχει απόδοση που ξεπερνά το 100%* ( αλλά ...δεν είναι αεικίνητο! ).
Παρακαλώ θαυμάστε και αγαλιάσετε ακούγοντας τον άσχετο, ψεύτη να αυτοανερείται: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=OVnT60dvrgw Παρακολουθήστε όσο ...αντέχετε αλλά τουλάχιστον από το *31:09 έως και 32:20* !! Ο ορισμός θα έλεγα της κλασικής θερμικής μηχανής! Όχι κύριε George Pap; Ήσασταν και μπροστά και σιγοντάρατε με τις ατάκες σας...





> *George Pap
> *...Με αυτή τη λογική θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι η τεράστια  διαφορά  ενέργειας στην βόμβα Υδρογόνου δεν υφίσταται. Γιατί και σ' αυτή  τη  περίπτωση η ενέργεια που λαμβάνουμε από την σύντηξη του Υδρογόνου  είναι  απείρως μεγαλύτερη από την ενέργεια που δίνουμε με την σχάση του   πλουτωνίου στην βόμβα.



Από ένα χημικό μηχανικό με σπουδές στη Γερμανία και μέντορα Νομπελίστα, ειλικρινά δεν το περίμενα να το *...παίζει τόσο άσχετος*! Το σύνολο της ενέργειας που θα πάρουμε από την έκρηξη μιας υδρογονόβομβας ναι είναι μεγαλύτερο από το ποσό της ενέργειας που δώσαμε για να ξεκινήσει η αντίδραση αλλά δεν είναι μεγαλύτερο από το συνολικό ποσό ενέργειας του υδρογόνου που διασπαται! Δημιουργείται μια αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση η οποία ( όπως λέει και το όνομα της ) προσθέτει σαν αλυσίδα ένα ένα κρικάκι ενέργειας ώστε από ένα σημείο και μετά η έκλυση ενέργειας ξεφεύγει από κάθε έλεγχο. Γιατί έγραψα πιο πάνω ότι το παίζει άσχετος ο κύριος George Pap; Γιατί γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι για να ξεκινήσει η πυρηνική σχάση του υδρογόνου πρέπει να "ανάψουμε" μια μίνι ατομική βόμβα στην καρδιά της υδρογονόβομβας... Όπως καταλαβαίνεις πολύ καλά κύριε George Pap δεν είναι τα ...κεράκια ρεσσώ του ψέυτη ηλεκτρολόγου ούτε η ανύπαρκτη διάσπαση με υψηλές συχνότητες. Είναι ευθεία απόδοση πολύ υψηλών ποσών ενέργειας, με μορφή ακτινοβολίας και πίεσης από την έκρηξη της μίνι ατομικής βόμβας!
Βομβαρδισμός όμως ενός υλικού ( όπως το νερό ) το οποίο είναι σταθερό ( σε ατομικό επίπεδο ) και όχι ραδιενεργό με τόσο χαμηλής ενέργειας ( 350mW ) ραδιοκύματα όχι δεν πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει καμιά διάσπαση ή αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση αλλά ούτε δεν θα το ...γαργαλήσει καν. Αν απαντήσετε κύριε George Pap ότι "...είναι και τα μέταλλα που δίνουν την ενεργειακή πυκνώτητά τους" ( αγαπητή αερολογία του ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγου ) προσπαθήστε να μας απαντήσετε τότε πού ακριβώς είναι τα μέταλλα; *Μέσα στο νερό ή ...πάνω στα καπάκια του μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή;* Αποσπάσματα από τα επίσημα βίντεο στο zouglagr υπάρχουν τα οποία δείχνουν ξεκάθαρα τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο να λέει την μια ότι τα μέταλλα μπαίνουν στο νερό και την άλλη ότι είναι στα καπάκια του ταλαντωτή...





> *George Pap*
> Έτσι λοιπόν και στην ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ δεν δημιουργούμε ενέργεια από το   ΜΗΔΕΝ αλλά ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ την ενέργεια που είναι ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΜΕΝΗ στο μόριο   του νερού με την ΔΙΑΣΠΑΣΗ του. Απελευθερώνουμε δηλαδή την ενέργεια που   χρησιμοποίεισαι η ΦΥΣΗ πριν μερικά δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια και  δημιούργησε  το μόριο του νερού.
>  ΤΟ ΤΖΙΝΙ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΙ.



Κανείς δεν κατηγόρησε τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο ότι δημιουργεί ενέργεια από το μηδέν. Τον κατηγορώ εγώ ευθέως για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο λέει οτι ( δηθεν ) την απελευθερώνει. Και δυστυχώς για τον George Pap και τους συν αυτώ παρατρεχάμενους όλα τα επιχειρήματά μου, μου τα έχει δώσει ο άσχετος που λέει ψέματα ότι είναι φυσικός...

Όσο δεν βλέπουμε δημοσιεύσεις σε έγκυρα επιστημονικά περιοδικά όλα είναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες ένος γεράκου ηλεκτρολόγου που για δικούς του λόγους επέλεξε να πει τα ψέματα της δεκαετίας... Το γιατί μαζεύτηκαν γύρω του τόσοι και τόσοι είναι θέμα άλλης κουβέντας. Τώρα που βρήκαμε τον Geroge Pap ( έστω και μέσω του nepomuk... ) μήπως μπορούμε να πάρουμε απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις που κάνουμε; Λέω ...μήπως;


*Θάρσει. Λέγων τ' αληθές ου σφαλεί ποτε.* (Σοφοκλής, 496-406 π.Χ., Αρχαίος τραγικός)
 Μετάφραση: *Έχε θάρρος. Όταν λες την αλήθεια, δε θα κάνεις ποτέ λάθος.
*

----------

kioan (18-04-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

https://youtu.be/N8B9pZUfGuQ?t=6677
μάθαμε και για την κομπίνα που κάνει η εταιρεία ηλεκτρισμού
..όχι το συνημίτονο φ αγόρι μου..... χαχαχχα
αναγκαζόμαστε και ανεβάζουμε την τάση στα 311 χαχαχα

----------


## nepomuk

> https://youtu.be/N8B9pZUfGuQ?t=6677
> μάθαμε και για την κομπίνα που κάνει η εταιρεία ηλεκτρισμού
> ..όχι το συνημίτονο φ αγόρι μου..... χαχαχχα
> αναγκαζόμαστε και ανεβάζουμε την τάση στα 311 χαχαχα





Απο τα σχολια στο ΥΤ , αλιευσα 2 χαρακτηριστικα :

BIll Geo 2 years ago
+Bill Killernic Ελα ντε! Ενταξει... για να παραταξεις ολες τις κοτσανες και τα κουλα που πεταξε ο ανθρωπος θελεις 10 σελιδες... Ελλας το μεγαλειο σου!

mr nobody 1 year ago
εγω τον πιστευω σαν ενα ονειρο ,ειναι ωραιο,αν αυριο ειναι απατη,απλα κι εγω στ αρχιδια μου.μηπως πονταρα πουθενα και δεν το ξερω?χρηση you tube κανω,ονειροπολεις,τριπαρεις για λιγο στο ονειρο μεχρι να ερθει η ωρα να πεσεις.μεχρι που αποκτας ανοσια στο τελος και δεν πεφτεις ποτε.τοτε εισαι ενας εξελλιγμενος you tuber ,βαρβατος you tuber.(τα πιο τρελα ατομακια)?

----------


## tzitzikas

> Απο τα σχολια στο ΥΤ , αλιευσα 2 χαρακτηριστικα :
> 
> BIll Geo 2 years ago
> +Bill Killernic Ελα ντε! Ενταξει... για να παραταξεις ολες τις κοτσανες και τα κουλα που πεταξε ο ανθρωπος θελεις 10 σελιδες... Ελλας το μεγαλειο σου!
> 
> mr nobody 1 year ago
> εγω τον πιστευω σαν ενα ονειρο ,ειναι ωραιο,αν αυριο ειναι απατη,απλα κι εγω στ αρχιδια μου.μηπως πονταρα πουθενα και δεν το ξερω?χρηση you tube κανω,ονειροπολεις,τριπαρεις για λιγο στο ονειρο μεχρι να ερθει η ωρα να πεσεις.μεχρι που αποκτας ανοσια στο τελος και δεν πεφτεις ποτε.τοτε εισαι ενας εξελλιγμενος you tuber ,βαρβατος you tuber.(τα πιο τρελα ατομακια)?



ο 1ος προφανώς γνωρίζει κάποια βασικά από φυσική
ο 2ος πιθανολογώ ότι δεν έχει βγάλει δημοτικό
εγώ πάλι όταν θέλω να γελάσω, βάζω λίγα λεπτά απο τα βιντεάκια του για να ακούσω καμιά μπούρδα. Η πλάκα είναι, όπως αυτό το απόσπασμα που έβαλα στο παραπάνω μήνυμα, οτι λέει κάτι το οποίο είναι πασίγνωστο (εννοώ την κορυφή της ημιτονοειδούς τάσης του δικτύου) και το παρουσιάζει με στόμφο λες και λέει την μεγάλη επιστημονική θεωρία που λίγοι την κατέχουν. 
Απο που να το πιάσεις δηλαδή..

----------


## FreeEnergy

"Το  υδρογόνο θα εννοείς παίρνει μεταλλικές ιδιότητες. Τωρα αν η εξαγωνικη    μορφή  αποτελεί  τον προπομπό διάσπασης, δεν το  ξέρω. Σίγουρα όμως  φεύγει τα σωματίδια του υδρογόνου απο τους  κυμματοδηγους σαν σωματίδιο  και καταλήγουν  σαν κύμα στις πολυμερείς  μεμβράνες στο β κομμάτι της  συσκευής.""Όχι  εννοώ ότι το νερό παίρνει την 4η φυσική του μορφή, την  μεταλλική του σε  υγρή μορφή, στο 1ο κομμάτι, γίνεται η διάσπαση και στο  2ο κομμάτι  ενώνεται το Υδρογόνο με τις σουλφιρικές ρίζες και έχουμε  την ροή των  ηλεκτρονίων και την παραγωγή ρεύματος.""Βασικά  η μεταλλική ιδιότητα του νερού της  αγωγιμότητας υπάρχει σε κανονικές  συνθηκες. Τωρα επιπλέον μεταλλική  ιδιότητα που να επιταχυνει την  διασπαση του, δεν την γνωρίζω.  Οι  σουλφιρικες ρίζες στην πολυμερή  μεμβράνη αποτελεί ενδιαφέρον παράμετρο." 

Ρεσιταλ ψευδο-επιστήμης με δύσκολες λέξεις και έννοιες, αερολογίες και άντε να δούμε ποιός θα καταλάβει... Καμία από τις παραπάνω προτάσεις δεν στέκει ούτε σε σενάριο ταινίας επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Είναι απίστευτες βλακείες που δεν έχουν ειπωθεί ποτέ από τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο ( πάλι καλά... ) απλά οι συν αυτώ ( αυτοί που είδαν φως και μπήκαν ) λένε και γράφουν ότι τους κατέβει στο κεφάλι για να φανούν (παρα)μορφωμένοι στο συνονθύλεμα που έχει μαζευτεί γύρω από τον άσχετο κατ' όνομα φυσικό.
Αυτός είναι ο απλός και ξεκάθαρος ορισμός της ψευδοεπιστήμης. Γράφω μια τόσο μεγάλη κοτσάνα βάζοντας μέσα όσο πιο περίπλοκους όρους ξέρω ( ή έχω διαβάσει κάπου στο ιντερνε... ) και αυτόματα γίνομαι ...ειδικός. Κύριε nepomuk δεν ζητάτε και τις πηγές των παραπάνω ...φωστήρων; Να δούμε δηλαδή σε ποιά επιστημονικά βιβλία ή συγγράματα ή συνέδρια έχουν γραφτεί - ειπωθεί τέτοιες απίστευτες χαζομάρες; Καταλαβαίνετε φυσικά ότι είναι ρητορική η ερώτησή μου γιατί απλά κανένας ...λογικός επιστήμονας δεν θα έγραφε ή θα ξεστόμιζε τέτοια πράματα...

Για την ...ανάλυση του άλλου ...ειδικού Νίκου Παπακωνσταντίνου έχω να πω ένα μόνο:


*Αφού με μια απλή ( φαινομενικά ) διάταξη κεραιών - κατόπτρων κάνει τα 350mW ...250W τι την ήθελε ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος την ...διάσπαση νερού με υπερ-υψηλές συχνότητες;* 
Από 350mW σε 250Wείναι μια χαρά ...παραγωγή ενέργειας! Είναι απόδοση ...λίγο πάνω από 100% αλλά εντάξει μωρέ έχουμε ...παρακάμψει την απαγορευτική αρχή Carnot γιατί λέμε απίστευτες βλακείες εμμμ... συγγνώμη γιατί έχουμε Ηλεκτροφασματική Θεωρία εμμμ.... συγγνώμη γιατί έχουμε κάμποσους ψευδο-επιστήμονες που μας στηρίζουν εμμμμ... συγγνώμη γιατί έτσι λέει ένας άσχετος με φυσική ψεύτης! Ναι αυτό είναι το σωστό!
Μια και γίνεται αυτή η κουβέντα για την ...ενίσχυση των 350mW να σας υπεθυμίσω κάτι που νομίζω έχει αξία. Όταν έλεγε αυτά ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος, ο κύριος Τριανταφυλλόπουλος στεκόταν όρθιος δίπλα του. Δείτε το κομμάτι:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I&t=1816

Είναι το σημείο στο οποίο ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος ...εξηγεί πως τα 350mW γίνοται 100+ W. Από το 30:35 και μετά πρέπει να πρόσεχετε μόνο τον Τριανταφυλλόπουλο! Επειδή είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης ( έτσι γνωρίζεται και με τον άσχετο ηλεκτρολόγο ) μόνο που ...δεν βάζει τα γέλια!! Από μέσα του έχει ξεκαρδιστεί με όσα ακούει! Στο 31:27 σημείο δε ...γελάει ανοιχτά.

gelia.jpg

----------

kioan (18-04-18)

----------


## leosedf

Ενας πστης να βγει και να πει ναι υποστηρίζω ζωγράφο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί...
Όλοι οι ειδήμονες με θεωρίες κλπ και από δίπλα δήθεν τίτλο σπουδών.

----------


## Thansavv

> Ενας πστης να βγει και να πει ναι υποστηρίζω ζωγράφο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί...
> Όλοι οι ειδήμονες με θεωρίες κλπ και από δίπλα δήθεν τίτλο σπουδών.



Πολλοί βγαίνουν να πουν πως ξέρουν πως λειτουργεί. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δε λειτουργεί.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ενας πστης να βγει και να πει ναι υποστηρίζω ζωγράφο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί...
> Όλοι οι ειδήμονες με θεωρίες κλπ και από δίπλα δήθεν τίτλο σπουδών.







> Πολλοί βγαίνουν να πουν πως ξέρουν πως λειτουργεί. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δε λειτουργεί.



Μα... Ούτε ο ίδιος ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης ψεύτης, ηλεκτρολόγος δεν ξέρει καν ...πως λειτουργεί! Για αυτό ο κάθε απατεωνίσκος ψευδο-επιστήμονας λέει το ...μακρύ του και το κοντό του!

----------


## nepomuk

Ο Ν.Παπακωνσταντίνου μπορει και να μην ειναι λαμογιο - υπαρχει μια περιπτωση- και να ειρωνευεται 
- ψιλο γαζι η και χοντρο  για το πως  τα 0,35  τα  κανει 250.

Εφ'οσον ολοι οι προσφατοι "επιστημονικοι" διαλογοι αποδομηθηκαν πληρως , βαζω φρεσκους σχετικα με 
κοινωνικες συναντησεις κτλπ  .Το σχολιο που κανει ο παπακων/νου  πανω στον παπ  με κανει να διατηρω επιφυλαξεις.

*Νίκος Παπακωνσταντίνου*

1 hora

ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ
  Θα πρότεινα στον αγαπητό μας Πέτρο Ζωγράφο και στην ομάδα του να μας  κανονίσει μία συνάντηση (meeting) όλους εμάς τους θερμούς υποστηρικτές  του που έχουμε τις ανάλογες επιστημονικές και τεχνολογικές γνώσεις ώστε  να γνωριστούμε μεταξύ μας καλυτέρα να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις .......

George Pap:  Φίλε  Νίκο, απ' ότι γνωρίζω ο Κος Πέτρος τρέχει με χίλια σε όλα τα επίπεδα,  τεχνολογικό, επιστημονικό, επιχειρηματικό, κοινωνικό. Ας μην του βάλουμε  ακόμα μιά υποχρέωση. Πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ κοντά η ώρα που θα μας  καλέσει για να προσφέρουμε ανιδιοτελώς. Ας είμαστε σε ετοιμότητα,  στηρίζοντας, διαδίδοντας και ότι άλλο μπορεί ο καθένας να κάνει.

Νίκος Παπακωνσταντίνου:  Μακάρι Γιώργο να είναι κοντά αυτή η ώρα και μακάρι να μας το διαβεβαίωνε αυτό και ο ίδιος ο Πέτρος.

George Pap:  Δεν θα το ανέφερα αν δεν το γνώριζα.

Konsta Ntinos  (Κολλητος του Παπ ): Δεν  θα με πείραζε να συναντούσα από κοντά φίλους του Κυρίου Πέτρου, ακόμη  και χωρίς τον ίδιο. Από τέτοιες συναντήσεις, μόνον καλά μπορούν να  προκύψουν.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> George Pap:  Φίλε  Νίκο, απ' ότι γνωρίζω ο Κος Πέτρος τρέχει με χίλια σε όλα τα επίπεδα,  τεχνολογικό, επιστημονικό, επιχειρηματικό, κοινωνικό. Ας μην του βάλουμε  ακόμα μιά υποχρέωση. Πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ κοντά η ώρα που θα μας  καλέσει για να προσφέρουμε ανιδιοτελώς. Ας είμαστε σε ετοιμότητα,  στηρίζοντας, διαδίδοντας και ότι άλλο μπορεί ο καθένας να κάνει.



Ο άσχετος κατ' όνομα φυσικός ψευτάκος ηλεκτρολόγος το μόνο που ΔΕΝ κάνει είναι να ...τρέχει. Αν ...έτρεχε όπως λέει ο ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθής ) George Pap θα βλέπαμε καμιά στραβοβιδωμένη λαμαρίνα τώρα. Φυσικά 50KW και 100ΚW και ηλεκτροφωτήσεις στούντιο, μνημείων, νησιών δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δούμε στον αιώνα τον άπαντα.

Να πεις κύριε nepomuk στον άσχετο ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο να μην τρέχει τόσο πολύ και πιάσει καμιά ταχύτητα φωτός και ηλεκτρολύσει με την σκοτεινή ενέργεια και το κενό του διαστήματος!

*Είναι μια περίεργη συνήθεια των ανθρώπινων πλασμάτων να τρέχουν πιο γρήγορα όταν έχουν χάσει το δρόμο τους.* (Rollo May, 1909-1994, Αμερικανός ψυχολόγος)

Υ.Γ.
Σύμφωνα με τον κύριο ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) George Pap ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος έχει κατασκευάσει συσκευή 300 γραμμαρίων με πολύ υψηλές αποδόσεις. Λέτε να την  έχει στην ...τσέπη του σαν πακέτο τσιγάρα και να είναι αυτή που του δίνει τόση ενέργεια ώστε να τρέχει ...γέρος άνθρωπος που είναι;

----------


## rama

Ξαναείδα το απόσπασμα με την αντίσταση βραστήρα και τα "27 Ντί Μπί" και έφτιαξε η μέρα μου. Αν ο Ζούγκλας που ξέρει από κεραίες επιβεβαιώνει οτι αυτό είναι κεραία yagi, και μάλιστα τόσο υψηλής απολαβής, εκεί φαίνεται πόσο χοντρό δούλεμα πέφτει.

----------


## VaselPi

_Edit Νουμερο 3 : Νίκος Παπακωνσταντίνου: Φίλε Georg Pap επέτρεψε και σε μένα ως Ηλεκτρολόγος β Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός να συμπληρώσω ακόμα κάτι πάνω στην πολύ καλή προσέγγιση που έχεις κάνει.
Το μεγάλο ποσόν της απελευθερωμένης ενέργειας δεν είναι μόνο από την αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στο μόριο του νερού αλλά και από την απελευθέρωση της ενέργειας (ενεργειακής πυκνότητας) του μυστικού κράματος μετάλλου(ων) που χρησιμοποιεί, στύβει σαν λεμόνι δηλ. το κράμα και του αφαιρεί την ενέργεια του. 
Επίσης για να γίνει κατανοητό για όσους δεν είναι Ηλεκτρονικοί και δεν γνωρίζουν από τεχνικές μετάδοσης ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας τα 350mw είναι πάρα πολύ αρκετά για να ξεκινήσουν οι ταλαντώσεις και να παραχθεί το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο υψηλής συχνότητας της τάξεως των Gigahertz χαμηλής ενέργειας αλλά αυτό το πεδίο αποκτά πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ με τον εξής τρόπο.
Όταν έχουμε ένα σύστημα κεραίας που αποτελείται α) από τον κυματοδηγό(κυματοδηγό έχουμε όταν μεταφέρουμε ενέργεια της τάξεως των Gigahertz αλλιώς σε χαμηλότερες συχνότητες έχουμε καλώδιο) β) από ένα κάτοπτρο( στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχουμε ένα χωνί Horn) και γ) από μια κεραία τύπου yagi και σε αυτό το σύστημα τροφοδοτήσουμε στην είσοδο του με χαμηλής ισχύος σήμα (ταλαντώσεις) το αποτέλεσμα που θα πάρουμε στην έξοδο δηλ. η ακτινοβολούμενη ενέργεια από την κεραία στο περιβάλλον θα είναι πολλαπλασιασμένη ,το κατά πόσο θα είναι πολλαπλασιασμένη εξαρτάται από τα πόσα db σε κέρδος ισχύος έχουμε κατασκευάσει την κεραία το λεγόμενο Gain. Ο Ζωγράφος στην προκειμένη περίπτωση κατασκεύασε μια κεραία που έχει Gain περίπου 26-27 db που πάει να πει ότι η εισερχόμενη ενέργεια των 350mw από τους μικροκυματικούς ταλαντωτές στα 3 πρώτα db η ενέργεια διπλασιάζεται και γίνεται 700 mw, στα επόμενα άλλα 3db τα 700mw ξανά διπλασιάζονται και γίνονται 1400 mw και ξανά στα επόμενα άλλα 3db τα 1400 mw γίνονται 2800 mw και ξανά στα άλλα 3db τα 2800 mw θα γίνουν 5600 mw και συνεχίζεται αυτή η ιστορία για 9φορές δηλ, 3Χ9=27 27db που είναι το Gain της κεραίας , έτσι στο τέλος τα 350 mw της εισόδου θα φτάσουν να είναι 150 -200 η 250W. Αυτή η ακτινοβολία με αυτά τα watt κτυπούν το μόριο του νερού με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο και το διασπούν. Από εκεί και πέρα το απελευθερωμένο υδρογόνο με τις σουλφιρικές ρίζες όπως λες και εσύ παράγει ροή ηλεκτρονίων, εδώ σταματώ διότι δεν έχω τις δικές σου γνώσεις πάνω στην ηλεκτροχημεία. Ευχαριστώ._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk**.*

Γιώργο (nepomuk), έλεος! Λυπήσου μας! Μη μας ζητάς να σχολιάσουμε τέτοια κατεβατά, καθώς το σάιτ αυτό έχει και ένα επίπεδο. Για να επιμένεις, σημαίνει ότι δεν εμπιστεύεσαι την κρίση και γνώμη των εδώ Ανθρώπων, οι οποίοι, εν καιρώ, ακόμη και στις πρώτες σελίδες αποφάνθηκαν για τα θέματα αυτά. Αλλά καθώς επιμένεις, θα το σχολιάσω, διότι το κείμενο αυτό είναι πιστή αντιγραφή των όσων είχε πει ο Π.Ζ. στο βίντεο με τη φλόγα (βλ. βίντεο στο ποστ 2051, του Free Energy. Είναι beautiful και "όλα τα λεφτά").
Πρόκειται για τη μεγαλύτερη ανοησία που ακούστηκε ποτέ από δημόσιο βήμα. 
1. Από τα λεγόμενά του προκύπτει ότι το άτομο αυτό δε γνωρίζει ούτε τα βασικά της Ηλεκτρονικής, σύμφωνα με την οποία, με τα παθητικά ηλεκτρικά στοιχεία, όπως είναι οι ωμικές αντιστάσεις, οι πυκνωτές, τα πηνία, τα καλώδια, οι κυματοδηγοί κ.ο.κ, _είναι αδύνατο_ το ηλεκτρικό σήμα να ενισχυθεί κατά Watt. Η ενίσχυση αυτή επιτυγχάνεται μόνο με καταβολή ενέργειας «απέξω», στα ενεργά ηλεκτρικά στοιχεία, όπως είναι τα τρανζίστορ, τα κλείστρον, οι λυχνίες οδεύοντος και ανάστροφου κύματος κ.λπ. 
2. Επίσης, το άτομο αυτό δεν κατανοεί το νόημα του όρου: Gain της κεραίας, το οποίο δηλώνει απλά, κατά πόσο η συγκεκριμένη κεραία με τα πολλά στοιχεία που έχει λαμβάνει σήμα μεγαλύτερο από αυτή με δύο συρματάκια, μήκους λ/4, δηλαδή την απλή και στοιχειώδη διπολική κεραία τύπου λ/2. 
3. Επίσης, το άτομο αυτό δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι όταν τα 350 mW τα κάνεις 150-200 W με παθητικά στοιχεία, δηλαδή δίχως καταβολή ενέργειας στο σύστημα «απέξω», ουσιαστικά εισηγείσαι παραγωγή ενέργειας από το τίποτα. Κάποιος άλλος, πιο αφελείς, μπορεί να προτείνει τα 200 W του Π.Ζ. να τα εισάγει σε ένα παρόμοιο σύστημα και στην έξοδο να λάβει πολλά kW ή, γιατί όχι, πολλά MW και με τον τρόπο αυτό να απαλλαγούμε από το ρυπογόνο συγκρότημα της Πτολεμαΐδας!!!. 
4. Επίσης, δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι το «χωνί Horn», μόνο κάτοπτρο δεν είναι, καθότι το χωνί αυτό προορίζεται να αυξήσει το ποσοστό του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού κύματος που εξέρχεται από τον κυματοδηγό. Δίχως το χωνί αυτό, από το ανοιχτό άκρο του κυματοδηγού εξέρχεται μόνο το 10 % του κύματος, ενώ το 90 % ανακλάται πίσω. Με το χωνί, εξέρχεται 90 %, ενώ πίσω ανακλάται μόνο το 10 %. Κάτι παρόμοιο παρατηρείται (γίνεται) στα μεγάφωνα και στα μουσικά όργανα, στα οποία στο τέλος του ηχητικού σωλήνα «κοτσάρουν» ένα παρόμοιο «χωνί», προκειμένου ο ήχος να εξέρχεται καλύτερα. 
5. Επίσης, καθώς ο ορθογώνιος, στην τομή, κυματοδηγός έχει διαστάσεις περίπου (2cm)x(1cm), δηλαδή είναι με αναλογία πλευρών 2/1, αυτός προορίζεται να άγει ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα, το μήκος των οποίων είναι «1,5 φορές η πλατιά πλευρά» ή 3 cm (10 GHz). Η συχνότητα αυτών των  κυμάτων είναι 10000 φορές μικρότερη από τους κανονικούς τρόπους ταλάντωσης του μορίου του νερού!!! Για να άγονται τα κύματα των 100 THz με όμοιο κυματοδηγό, οι γεωμετρικές του διαστάσεις πρέπει να είναι (2μm)x(1μm) ή (0,002 mm)x(0,001 mm)!!!
6. Επίσης, ο «βραστήρας» (kioan) που βλέπουμε στον πυθμένα του πλαστικού δοχείου, μόνο κεραία Yagi δεν είναι. Τις κεραίες Yagi τις βλέπεις στις ταράτσες των πολυκατοικιών! Έχουν αυτές κάποια ομοιότητα με τον «βραστήρα» του Π.Ζ; 
7. Επίσης, στο δοχείο με το νερό, πως ο «βραστήρας» αυτός συνδέεται με το χωνί του Π.Ζ; Ηλεκτροφασματικά; Είναι σίγουρο ότι ο κύριος αυτός δε γνωρίζει ότι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο με το χωνί να εισάγεις τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα μέσα στο νερό, καθώς λόγω μεγάλης διηλεκτρικής σταθεράς του νερού, που είναι 81, το 99 % του κύματος ανακλάται πίσω. Ακόμη μεγαλύτερη είναι η ανάκλαση στο θαλασσινό νερό. Θα σε χρυσώσει το Πεντάγωνο, αν βρεις τρόπο με το ραντάρ του αεροπλάνου να «βλέπεις» τα υποβρύχια.
8. Επίσης, η φλόγα που επιδεικνύει ως φλόγα υδρογόνου εμφανίζεται να εκπέμπει κάπνα (!!!), δηλαδή μικροσωματίδια του άνθρακα, γεγονός που παραπέμπει σε φλόγα κάποιου υδρογονάνθρακα. 
9. Και όλες αυτές οι «μαργαρίτες», μόνο σε ένα βίντεο! Ελπίζω, αυτές να αρκούν για να πίστεις για το επίπεδε και ποιόν αυτού του «Ηλεκτρονικού».
Βασίλειος.

----------

manolena (19-04-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Βασιλειε , (VaselPi) Ευχαριστω για τον σχολιασμο των ασχολιαστων , δεν ηθελα να κουρασω .
Εφ'οσον ασχολουμεθα με το θεμα ,παρεθεσα τις αρλουμπες και τις ανοησιες της "αλλης " πλευρας
για να μην υπαρχει η παραμικρη αμφιβολια  για το μεγεθος της ανοησιας, αλλα και απο απλη περιεργεια .

Λιαν Ενδιαφερον κατ εμε ηταν ενα σχολιο αγνωστου μαλλον νεαρας ηλικιας στο ΥΤ κατω απο βιντεο με τα
"κατορθωματα" του ΠΖ  .Το επαναλαμβανω και θα το σχολιασω .

mr nobody 1 year ago
εγω τον πιστευω σαν ενα ονειρο ,ειναι ωραιο,αν αυριο ειναι απατη,απλα κι  εγω στ αρχιδια μου.μηπως πονταρα πουθενα και δεν το ξερω?χρηση you tube  κανω,ονειροπολεις,τριπαρεις για λιγο στο ονειρο μεχρι να ερθει η ωρα να  πεσεις.μεχρι που αποκτας ανοσια στο τελος και δεν πεφτεις ποτε.τοτε  εισαι ενας εξελλιγμενος you tuber ,βαρβατος you tuber.(τα πιο τρελα  ατομακια)? 						

Σχολιο : Τα παραπανω  θυμιζουν την φραση "Λεφτα Υπαρχουν " ως μια απο τις παμπολλες διατυπωσεις της. Ικανο τμημα του εκλογικου σωματος αυτης της χωρας , αυτο θελει να "πιστευει " , ονειρευεται κτλπ , ακομα και 
αν γνωριζει οτι ειναι Μουφα . Δεν θελει να το πιστεψει οτι λεφτα δεν υπαρχουν   και ουτε  οτι τα  0,35  δεν γινονται  ουτε ως δια μαγειας  250   ..Ετσι εκφραζεται και στην καλπη αυτο το τμημα και ετσι αντιδρα και συμπεριφερεται
ως προς την ολη καμπανια ΠΖ. Κραχτες παντα θα υπαρχουν για να "σπρωξουν" μια ιδεα η ενα προιον.


Off topic θα ηθελα να υποβαλλω ενα ερωτημα προς ειδικους .

Οι ραδιοτηλεοπτικες εκπομπες των γεωστατικων δορυφορων ειναι γνωστες , απο το διαστημα σε αποσταση  περ 36Κ χιλιομετρα
απο τη Γη ,μικροι πομποι των 150 watt αν δεν κανω λαθος ,μεσω καταλληλων κεραιων εκπεμπουν λιαν κατευθυντικες δεσμες 
προς τη Γη.Στη χωρα μας  ειναι πασιγνωστα  τα δορυφορικα πακετα του Οτε και της Νοβα (μεταξυ αλλων), οπου τα σηματα περι τα 11-12 GHZ λαμβανονται ανετα 
ακομα και με σχετικη κακοκαιρια απο τα μικρα "πιατακια " των 60 εκατοστων .
Ερωτημα θεωρητικο ανευ πρακτικης σημασιας : Αν οι εκπομπες δεν ηταν λιαν κατευθυντικες αλλα το ακριβως αντιθετο , παντοκατευθυντικες 360 μοιρων , σφαιρικες ..
Ποση περισσοτερη ισχυς εκπομπης  θα απαιτειτο ,ωστε τα σηματα  να  λαμβανονται στην Γη υπο τις ιδιες συνθηκες ; Απο τα πχ  150 watt , η ισχυς θεωρητικα θα επρεπε να παει στο
1 κιλοβατ  ας πουμε ; Ελπιζω να διατυπωσα σωστα το ερωτημα.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιώργο (nepomuk), κάνεις λάθος. Σχολίασα τα λεγόμενα του Π.Ζ και όχι των "οπαδών" του, που είναι πολύ χειρότερα και ανάξια σχολιασμού.
Στο ερώτημά που κάνεις. Για τον εδώ κόσμο, το ερώτημά σου είναι ρητορικό.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Οι ραδιοτηλεοπτικες εκπομπες των γεωστατικων δορυφορων ειναι γνωστες , απο το διαστημα σε αποσταση  περ 36Κ χιλιομετρα
> απο τη Γη ,μικροι πομποι των 150 watt αν δεν κανω λαθος ,μεσω καταλληλων κεραιων εκπεμπουν λιαν κατευθυντικες δεσμες 
> προς τη Γη.Στη χωρα μας  ειναι πασιγνωστα  τα δορυφορικα πακετα του Οτε και της Νοβα (μεταξυ αλλων), οπου τα σηματα περι τα 11-12 GHZ λαμβανονται ανετα 
> ακομα και με σχετικη κακοκαιρια απο τα μικρα "πιατακια " των 60 εκατοστων .
> Ερωτημα θεωρητικο ανευ πρακτικης σημασιας : Αν οι εκπομπες δεν ηταν λιαν κατευθυντικες αλλα το ακριβως αντιθετο , παντοκατευθυντικες 360 μοιρων , σφαιρικες ..
> Ποση περισσοτερη ισχυς εκπομπης  θα απαιτειτο ,ωστε τα σηματα  να  λαμβανονται στην Γη υπο τις ιδιες συνθηκες ; Απο τα πχ  150 watt , η ισχυς θεωρητικα θα επρεπε να παει στο
> 1 κιλοβατ  ας πουμε ; Ελπιζω να διατυπωσα σωστα το ερωτημα.



Τώρα σοβαρά. Δεν γνωρίζεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ των όρων *ισχύς* και *πυκνότητα ισχύος* ή το παίζεις *πέμπτη φάλαγγα*;
Ξέρεις τί είναι αυτό έτσι; Μεγαλούτσικο σε κόβω.

----------


## kioan

> Οι ραδιοτηλεοπτικες εκπομπες των γεωστατικων δορυφορων ειναι γνωστες , απο το διαστημα σε αποσταση  περ 36Κ χιλιομετρα απο τη Γη ,μικροι πομποι των 150 watt αν δεν κανω λαθος ,μεσω καταλληλων κεραιων εκπεμπουν λιαν κατευθυντικες δεσμες 
> προς τη Γη.
> ...
> Αν οι εκπομπες δεν ηταν λιαν κατευθυντικες αλλα το ακριβως αντιθετο , παντοκατευθυντικες 360 μοιρων , σφαιρικες ..
> Ποση περισσοτερη ισχυς εκπομπης  θα απαιτειτο ,ωστε τα σηματα  να  λαμβανονται στην Γη υπο τις ιδιες συνθηκες ;




Εάν ξέρεις την ισχύ του πομπού στον δορυφόρο (TX power εκφρασμένη σε dBm) και την απολαβή της κεραίας εκπομπής (Antenna gain εκφρασμένη σε dBi), είναι απλό να απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα αυτό. Προϋποθέτει μια στοιχειώδη κατανόηση των dB την οποία προφανώς και δεν έχει κανένας από τους "εφευρέτες"  :Rolleyes:  ή τους οπαδούς τους  :Wink: 

Εντελώς χοντρικά (αγνοώντας απώλειες σε γραμμές μεταφοράς κλπ), η  EIRP (ισοδύναμη ισότροπα ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύς) του δορυφόρου είναι:
[TX power]dBm + [Antenna gain]dBi = [EIRP]dBm

Εάν η εκτομπή από τον δορυφόρο γινόταν μέσω μιας υποθετικής ισοτροπικής κεραίας, η ισχύς εκπομπής θα έπρεπε να είναι ίση με την EIRP που υπολογίσαμε παραπάνω.

----------


## nepomuk

> Τώρα σοβαρά. Δεν γνωρίζεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ των όρων *ισχύς* και *πυκνότητα ισχύος* ή το παίζεις *πέμπτη φάλαγγα*;
> Ξέρεις τί είναι αυτό έτσι; Μεγαλούτσικο σε κόβω.






Με το καλημερα εχω δηλωσει στα ηλεκτρονικα οτι ειμαι απο αλλο ανεκδοτο ,οικονομικες επιστημες .
Απο νεαρα ηλικια ομως ειχα καμποσα πιατα στην ταρατσα μου ,αυτοδιδακτος ων και ναι ακομα δεν εχω πεδιομετρο.

Δεν θα ελεγα οχι στην αναληψη της αντιπροσωπειας Νοτιου Αμερικης .(Εχω Ακριες)
Επισης δηλωνω συμπαθων του ΦιλοΓαλλικου κομματος   βλεπε και Ελλας - Γαλλια  - συμμαχια .
Ο παπ ειναι του φιλοΓερμανικου κομματος ,προσβλεπει σε μια καθαρμενη Siemens να αναλαβει την 
προεδρια της εδω θυγατρικης  ,να μονοπωλησει τις αγορες με το σπαθι του κτλπ .Γι αυτο ειμαστε  στα "μαχαιρια".
Οικονομικοι ειναι οι λογοι .Απο κει και περα το πεμπτοφαλαγγιτης ειναι εξωπραγματικο , εξωγηινο.

----------


## pstratos

Και για να σου φύγει ο καημός 80cm πιάτο στα 10GHz έχει περίπου 38db. "Ενίσχυση" δηλ ~6300 φορές. Αντίστοιχα τα πιάτα που έχουμε στους σταθμούς βάσης είναι 7-10μετρα διάμετρο χονδρικα kai px ένα 9μετρο έχει ~60db δλδ 1.000.000 φορές ενίσχυση προς το απλο δίπολο. 
Άρα για ένα "οικιακό" uplink των 10w η ισοδύναμνη ισχύς από το κάτοπτρο θα αντιστοιχούσε στην υσχή ενός διπόλου που το τροφοδοτούσες με 63kW.   Δηλαδή είτε είχες ένα διπολάκι που έσπερνε παντού την υσχύ των 63kW  , είτε το κατοπτρο που ακτινοβολεί συγκεντρωμένα τα 10W, για τον "τυφλό" δορυφόρο είναι το ίδιο

Αντίστοιχα, στην πλευρά του διαστήματος κεραίες 4-5μέτρα είναι πλέον συνήθης....

----------


## FreeEnergy

Κύριε nepomuk
Όλες οι αερολογίες της ...αντίπαλης πλευτάς έχουν απαντηθεί καταλήλως. Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται εσείς να τις επαναλαμβάνετε ούτε χάρην αστεϊσμού, ούτε για να κάνετε τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου, ούτε για να προωθήσετε την κουβέντα. Το κάνετε γιατί το έχετε δηλώσει ξεκάθαρα ότι "κρατάτε πισινή" άρα δεν έχετε πειστεί ότι είναι μια απλή ξεκάθαρη και κυρίως απίστευτα κωμικο-τραγική απάτη ενός ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγου που δηλώνει φυσικός. Ότι αν αναφέρει οποιοσδήποτε εδώ μέσα εσείς έχετε να πείτε κάτι ...ελαφρώς ( "με ολίγη" που λέμε... ) συμπαθητικό προς την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση και τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο.
Σε πείραξε το "πέμπτη φάλαγγα" όταν ουσιαστικά αυτό κάνετε. Με μια διάθεση περιπαιχτική και γύρω γύρω φρου φρου και κορδελίτσες πολιτικο-οικονομικές στήριζετε έμμεσα πλην σαφώς τον απατεώνα ηλέκτρολόγο στο όνομα της ...πολυφωνίας. Αν δηλώνετε ότι δεν ...γνωρίζετε από αυτά ( "Με το καλημερα εχω δηλωσει στα ηλεκτρονικα οτι ειμαι απο αλλο ανεκδοτο.") γιατί αναμασάτε τις βλακείες του ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγου;

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε FreeEnergy
Ο Ηλεκτρολογος -κατα το βιογραφικο του - επιμελειτο τα κεραιοσυστηματα  παμπολλων Ρ/Σ , ενω επισκευαζε και οργανα ακριβειας.(Πάσο -στην Ελλαδα εισαι οτι δηλωσεις).
Στα ηλεκτρονικα εχω την εντυπωση δεν ισχυει καθεστως Β.Κορεας ,οπου ο καθοδηγητης ,μεγας τιμονιερης , ηγετης της εφαρμοσμενης ερευνητικης επαναστασης ,εξ ορισμου
δεν μπορει να αμφισβητηθει .Οποιος τον αρνειται .. λενε ... ας παρει τα κουβαδακια του και να παει να παιξει αλλου.Επομενως εδω και χαριν αστεισμου ποσταρισματα ελαφρως ευμενη 
η και ευνοικα προς δοξαν του μεγαλου Εξερευνητη τλχ γινονται ανεκτα.

Σε πληροφορω αν σου διεφυγε οτι ο συμπαθης κατα τα  λοιπα  Παπ , εκτοξευσε παλι το δηλητηριο του με τη φραση "Πληρωμενοι Κονδυλοφοροι".
Εκτος κι αν βγαζεις την ουρα σου  απ 'εξω και το ξυλο το φαω ολο εγω  στο τελος.

Καθ α γνωριζεις τα στενα της Σαλαμινας απεχουν μια ανασα απο την εδρα μου ,ενω η δικη σου κειται μακρα.
Σε περιπτωση προσφυγης της  ομαδας ΠΖ στα ποινικα  η και αστικα δικαστηρια εν ειδει αγωγης αποζημιωσης(παχυλης) για Συκοφαντικη Δυσφημιση και διαφυγοντα κερδη 
απο την μετ εμποδιων πωληση του υπ'αναπτυξην ηλεκτροπαραγωγου ζευγους ΠΖ ,δεν νομιζεις οτι θα τη γλυτωσω η τλχ  θα πεσω στα μαλακα , κρατωντας πισινη ;
Το οποιοδηποτε δικαστηριο ηθελε κριθει Αναρμοδιο να εκδικασει την εν λογω υποθεση ,τι θα εκλαβει ως βαρυτερη προσβολη; Το "αλχημεια αλχημιστης" ; η το ΑΠΑΤΗ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑΣ;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Σε περιπτωση προσφυγης της  ομαδας ΠΖ στα ποινικα  η και αστικα δικαστηρια εν ειδει αγωγης αποζημιωσης(παχυλης) για Συκοφαντικη Δυσφημιση και διαφυγοντα κερδη 
> απο την μετ εμποδιων πωληση του υπ'αναπτυξην ηλεκτροπαραγωγου ζευγους ΠΖ ,δεν νομιζεις οτι θα τη γλυτωσω η τλχ  θα πεσω στα μαλακα , κρατωντας πισινη ; Το οποιοδηποτε δικαστηριο ηθελε κριθει Αναρμοδιο να εκδικασει την εν λογω υποθεση ,τι θα εκλαβει ως βαρυτερη προσβολη; Το "αλχημεια αλχημιστης" ; η το ΑΠΑΤΗ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑΣ;



Επειδή έχω βρεθεί σε δικαστήριο για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση πρέπει ( δυστυχώς για αυτούς ) να *αποδείξουν* τη δυσφήμιση! Με απλά λόγια να *αποδείξουν* ότι η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση λειτουργεί ( και δεν θα έχει εκεί χαζομαρούλες του τύπου ...πατέντα κι έτσι ) άρα εγώ ( ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος ) τους δυσφημώ λέγοντας ότι είναι απάτη και ότι δεν λειτουργεί κ.τ.λ. Να πάνε σε δικαστήριο και να πουν ότι είναι δυσφήμιση επειδή το ...λένε αυτοί δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση ( ακόμη κι αν ο-η δικαστής είναι οπαδός τους! ) να γίνει δεκτό. Το ότι αποκαλώ τον ηλεκτρολόγο Ζωγράφο ψεύτη, πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι δεν λέει ψέματα για να τιμωρηθώ εγώ. Κάθε νοήμων άνθρωπος φυσικά καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταθεί ο Ζωγράφος σε ένα δικαστήριο, όταν το δικαστήριο ορίσει *πραγματικούς επιστήμονες* για να ελέξουν αν τον συκοφαντώ λέγοντάς τον ψεύτη... Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο-η δικαστής θα με αθωώσει πανηγυρικά. Ο κύριος ΣΠηλιόπουλος σαν δικηγόρος που είναι τα ξέρει πολύ καλά όλα αυτά... Γιατί νομίζεις δεν έχει γίνει ούτε μια μύνηση μέχρι τώρα;

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Επειδή έχω βρεθεί σε δικαστήριο για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση πρέπει ( δυστυχώς για αυτούς ) να *αποδείξουν* τη δυσφήμιση! Με απλά λόγια να *αποδείξουν* ότι η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση λειτουργεί ( και δεν θα έχει εκεί χαζομαρούλες του τύπου ...πατέντα κι έτσι ) άρα εγώ ( ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος ) τους δυσφημώ λέγοντας ότι είναι απάτη και ότι δεν λειτουργεί κ.τ.λ. Να πάνε σε δικαστήριο και να πουν ότι είναι δυσφήμιση επειδή το ...λένε αυτοί δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση ( ακόμη κι αν ο-η δικαστής είναι οπαδός τους! ) να γίνει δεκτό. Το ότι αποκαλώ τον ηλεκτρολόγο Ζωγράφο ψεύτη, πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι δεν λέει ψέματα για να τιμωρηθώ εγώ. Κάθε νοήμων άνθρωπος φυσικά καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταθεί ο Ζωγράφος σε ένα δικαστήριο, όταν το δικαστήριο ορίσει *πραγματικούς επιστήμονες* για να ελέξουν αν τον συκοφαντώ λέγοντάς τον ψεύτη... Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο-η δικαστής θα με αθωώσει πανηγυρικά. Ο κύριος ΣΠηλιόπουλος σαν δικηγόρος που είναι τα ξέρει πολύ καλά όλα αυτά... Γιατί νομίζεις δεν έχει γίνει ούτε μια μύνηση μέχρι τώρα;



ακριβως!
αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που δεν τηρειται καμια τυπικη επιστημονικη διαδικασια για την δημοσιοποιηση της ευρεσιτεχνιας ή την "εξαγορα" της απο το ΥπΕθΑ και προσπαθουν μεσω αφορητης πολιτικης πιεσης προσωπικα στον Υπουργο(μεσω του κινηματος που φιαχτηκε για αυτο το σκοπο) και της κοινωνικης πιεσης μεσω των social media (που εχει αναλαβει εργολαβικα ο "φιλος" μας ο κυριος ΠαΠ ) να παρακαμφθουν ακομη και οι τυπικες διαδικασιες ελεγχου, απο αρμοδιους επιστημονες του στρατου, της μπουρδας που παρουσιαζεται σαν εφευρεση και να εξαναγκαστει το Υπουργειο να εξαγορασει ή να χρηματοδοτήσει(προφανως εναντι υπερυψηλου τιμηματος) μια αχρηστη μπαχατελα!

----------


## tzitzikas

> ακριβως!
> αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που δεν τηρειται καμια τυπικη επιστημονικη διαδικασια για την δημοσιοποιηση της ευρεσιτεχνιας ή την "εξαγορα" της απο το ΥπΕθΑ και προσπαθουν μεσω αφορητης πολιτικης πιεσης προσωπικα στον Υπουργο(μεσω του κινηματος που φιαχτηκε για αυτο το σκοπο) και της κοινωνικης πιεσης μεσω των social media (που εχει αναλαβει εργολαβικα ο "φιλος" μας ο κυριος ΠαΠ ) να παρακαμφθουν ακομη και οι τυπικες διαδικασιες ελεγχου, απο αρμοδιους επιστημονες του στρατου, της μπουρδας που παρουσιαζεται σαν εφευρεση και να εξαναγκαστει το Υπουργειο να εξαγορασει ή να χρηματοδοτήσει(προφανως εναντι υπερυψηλου τιμηματος) μια αχρηστη μπαχατελα!



θα έφτανε πάντως το υπουργείο να αγοράσει μια τέτοια μπούρδα (γιατι περι προφανέστατης μπούρδας πρόκειται) χωρίς πρώτα να έχει ορίσει επιστημονική επιτροπή (σοβαρή εννοω, όχι σαν και αυτούς τους μαϊντανούς που παρακολουθούσαν τον τύπο να παρουσιάζει την μπούρδα του) που να κάνει φύλλο και φτερό αυτή την μπούρδα και να αποδείξει οτι πρόκειται απλά περί γελοίας μπούρδας. Και φυσικά μετά να συλληφθεί και να δικαστεί ο τύπος που προσπαθεί να παραπλανήσει τους πάντες?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> θα έφτανε πάντως το υπουργείο να αγοράσει μια τέτοια μπούρδα (γιατι περι προφανέστατης μπούρδας πρόκειται) χωρίς πρώτα να έχει ορίσει επιστημονική επιτροπή (σοβαρή εννοω, όχι σαν και αυτούς τους μαϊντανούς που παρακολουθούσαν τον τύπο να παρουσιάζει την μπούρδα του) που να κάνει φύλλο και φτερό αυτή την μπούρδα και να αποδείξει οτι πρόκειται απλά περί γελοίας μπούρδας. Και φυσικά μετά να συλληφθεί και να δικαστεί ο τύπος που προσπαθεί να παραπλανήσει τους πάντες?



Όχι. Κανονικά (εννοώ χωρίς περίεργες πολιτικές παρεμβάσεις) θα πρέπει να συνταχθεί Επιτελική Μελέτη από την οποία δεν υπάρχει καμμιά περίπτωση να περάσει.





> Σε περιπτωση προσφυγης της  ομαδας ΠΖ στα ποινικα  η και αστικα  δικαστηρια εν ειδει αγωγης αποζημιωσης(παχυλης) για Συκοφαντικη  Δυσφημιση και διαφυγοντα κερδη 
> απο την μετ εμποδιων πωληση του υπ'αναπτυξην ηλεκτροπαραγωγου ζευγους ΠΖ  ,δεν νομιζεις οτι θα τη γλυτωσω η τλχ  θα πεσω στα μαλακα , κρατωντας  πισινη ;
> Το οποιοδηποτε δικαστηριο ηθελε κριθει Αναρμοδιο να εκδικασει την εν  λογω υποθεση ,τι θα εκλαβει ως βαρυτερη προσβολη; Το "αλχημεια  αλχημιστης" ; η το ΑΠΑΤΗ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑΣ;



Μάλιστα!  Να και η (έμμεση) απειλή!

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> θα έφτανε πάντως το υπουργείο να αγοράσει μια τέτοια μπούρδα (γιατι περι προφανέστατης μπούρδας πρόκειται) χωρίς πρώτα να έχει ορίσει επιστημονική επιτροπή (σοβαρή εννοω, όχι σαν και αυτούς τους μαϊντανούς που παρακολουθούσαν τον τύπο να παρουσιάζει την μπούρδα του) που να κάνει φύλλο και φτερό αυτή την μπούρδα και να αποδείξει οτι πρόκειται απλά περί γελοίας μπούρδας. Και φυσικά μετά να συλληφθεί και να δικαστεί ο τύπος που προσπαθεί να παραπλανήσει τους πάντες?



ο λόγος που εχει στοχοποιηθει το ΥπΕθΑ απο την "επιστημονικη ομαδα ΠΖ" και οχι το αρμοδιο Υπουργειο Περιβαλλοντος και Ενεργειας οπως θα περιμενε κανεις,  ειναι επειδη το πρωτο εχει ειδικο προϋπολογισμο που ψηφιζεται σε ξεχωριστο αθρο στη βουλη και μεσω του οποιου ο εκαστοτε υπουργος εχει τη διακριτικη ευχαιρεια και δικαιοδοσια να χρησιμοποιει κατα το δοκουν ειδικο κονδυλι υψους αρκετων εκατομμυριων ευρω με ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟ τροπο ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΥΤΑΙ να δημοσιοποιησει ουτε το σε ποιον ουτε για ποιο λογο εδωσε τα χρηματα, υπο το προσχημα του "εθνικου σκοπου". (υποτιθεται οτι απο αυτο το κονδυλι καλυπτονται ειδικα εξοδα του υπουργειου για λογους υψιστης εθνικης ασφαλειας οπως λχ. αμοιβες πρακτορων , κατασκοπων κλπ ). Οποιοδηποτε αλλο υπουργειο εχει την υποχρεωση δημοσιοποιησης στο "διαυγεια" καθε εξοδου μεχρι και το τελευταιο σεντ και μαλιστα απο αυστηρες διαδικασιες με ανοικτους διαγωνισμους κλπ.

Αρα οπως καταλαβαινετε, υπαρχει "παραθυρακι" ωστε να παρακαμφθει ακομη και ο ελαχιστος τυπικος ελεγχος, εστω να δουνε μακροσκοπικα τη συσκευη αρμοδιοι επιστημονες του στρατου, εαν αυτη χαρακτηριστει "υψιστης εθνικης σημασιας" οπως επιθυμουν και πιεζουν οι διαφοροι διαδικτυακοι κλακαδοροι και τα δηθεν πολιτικα κινηματα των 5 νοματαιων και τελικα να αποφασιστει με πολιτικη αποφαση η χρηματοδοτηση της και οχι με επιστημονικη ή εστω με διαφανεια!.... Αυτο που ανησυχει αρκετους, ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια επισημη ανακοινωση οτι ΔΕΝ εχει και ΔΕΝ υπαρχει περιπτωση να χησιμοποιηθει η ως ανω διαδικασια για τη συγκεκριμενη "εφευρεση"

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ...ή την "εξαγορα" της απο το ΥπΕθΑ



...και





> θα έφτανε πάντως το υπουργείο να αγοράσει μια τέτοια μπούρδα (γιατι περι προφανέστατης μπούρδας πρόκειται) χωρίς πρώτα να έχει ορίσει επιστημονική επιτροπή (σοβαρή εννοω, όχι σαν και αυτούς τους μαϊντανούς που παρακολουθούσαν τον τύπο να παρουσιάζει την μπούρδα του) που να κάνει φύλλο και φτερό αυτή την μπούρδα και να αποδείξει οτι πρόκειται απλά περί γελοίας μπούρδας. Και φυσικά μετά να συλληφθεί και να δικαστεί ο τύπος που προσπαθεί να παραπλανήσει τους πάντες?



Μα επειδή* ακριβώς* έχει τέτοια επιτροπή το υπουργείο, ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος δεν έδειξε καν την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση εκει και ...*έφαγε πόρτα στα μούτρα*! Το λέει ξεκάθαρα σε μια από τις διαδικτυακές εκπομπές ότι κάποιος ...άρχισε να ρωτάει και ...ήθελε να δει από μέσα την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση. Τι απάντησε ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος σε αυτόν του Υπουργείου; "Εγώ δεν την ανοίγω σε εσάς τη συσκευή θα την ανοίξω στο στούντιο να την δει όλος ο κόσμος!" ( κατά λέξη! ).
Ας σταματήσουμε λοιπόν τις φήμες και τα ...θρυλούμενα ( κατά nepomuk ) για το υπουργείο άμυνας γιατί τελικά εκεί δεν μασάνε χορταράκι. Ζήτησαν να δουν από μέσα τη συσκευή και όχι να πάρουν γουρούνι στο σακί και φυσικά ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος όπου φύγει - φύγει!
Για να τελειώνουμε μια και καλή το παραμυθάκι με το υπουργείο άμυνας δείτε και ακούστε τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ps1R03WqM&t=2127

(Δημοσιογράφος) - Δείτε λίγο στην οθόνη τον μικροκυματικό ταλαντωτή...
(Φιλντίσης) - Αυτό το δείξατε στο υπουργείο ... (Σημ: εννοεί της άμυνας)

Τα υπόλοιπα δείτε τα κι ακούστε τα μόνοι σας.* Έφαγε πόρτα από το υπουργείο άμυνας!* Τελεία και παύλα. Φυσικά το συνονθύλεμα γύρω από τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο ( κατ' όνομα φυσικός ) θέλει να υποβόσκει μια αντίληψη ότι το υπουργείο άμυνας έχει υπό την σκέπη του την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση και ότι υπάρχουν στη Σαλαμίνα μυστικά υπόγεια εργαστήρια (  :Tongue2:  ). Μπορεί ο Καμμένος να είναι ψεκασμένος αλλά κάποιοι στο υπουργείο άμυνας δεν ...μάσησαν.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αρα οπως καταλαβαινετε, υπαρχει "παραθυρακι" ωστε να παρακαμφθει ακομη και ο ελαχιστος τυπικος ελεγχος, εστω να δουνε μακροσκοπικα τη συσκευη αρμοδιοι επιστημονες του στρατου, εαν αυτη χαρακτηριστει "υψιστης εθνικης σημασιας" οπως επιθυμουν και πιεζουν οι διαφοροι διαδικτυακοι κλακαδοροι και τα δηθεν πολιτικα κινηματα των 5 νοματαιων και τελικα να αποφασιστει με πολιτικη αποφαση η χρηματοδοτηση της και οχι με επιστημονικη ή εστω με διαφανεια!.... Αυτο που ανησυχει αρκετους, ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια επισημη ανακοινωση οτι ΔΕΝ εχει και ΔΕΝ υπαρχει περιπτωση να χησιμοποιηθει η ως ανω διαδικασια για τη συγκεκριμενη "εφευρεση"



Δεν υπάρχει παραθυράκι, ούτε πορτάκι, ούτε τρυπούλα τόσο δα μικρή για να χωρέσει η απίστευτη απάτη του ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγου Ζωγράφου σε κάνενα υπουργείο είτε είναι άμυνας είτε ενέργειας. Δείτε σας παρακαλώ το βίντεο και αφήστε μια άσκοπη κουβέντα η οποία απλά είναι φήμες των παρατρεχάμενων του άσχετου ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη. Ακούστε τον Ζωγράφο να λέει τι έγινε στο υπουργείο άμυνας ( οι αλήτες ζήτησαν να δουν την εφεύρεση από μέσα ) και πώς ...θύμωσε ( δικά του λόγια ) και την άνοιξε στο ...στούντιο.
*Ελληνικό υπουργείο ( οποιασδήποτε κατηγορίας ) δεν είχε, δεν έχει , δεν πρόκειτε να έχει ποτέ υπό την σκέπη του μια τόσο μεγάλη απάτη.*

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε FreeEnergy 
Επιμενεις στο Απατη ,απατεωνας , χωρις ουδεμια ενδειξη . Εφαγε λεφτα ο μουστακιας απο τον οποιονδηποτε;Εστω και σαν φημη πληροφορηθηκαμε οτιδηποτε οσοι 
παρακολουθουμε στενα το θεμα ;Στο επισημο φορουμ ΠΖ ημουν "ακτιβιστης " παρουσιασθηκα με ονομα και επωνυμο (χωρις διευθυνση και τηλ) και αποκαλεσα τον
Πετρο στα ισια Αλχημιστη ,το ιδιο και τον Μακη  γιατι εισηγαγε το Υδρογονο στο χρηματιστηριο του Μιλανου.Θα μπορουσα να τους αποκαλεσω απατεωνες ; Με ποια στοιχεια ;

Μεγαλη εμμονη υπαρχει εδω απο αρκετα μελη σχετικα με το Υεθα ,οτι ο μουστακιας εποφθαλμια μυστικα κονδυλια.Κατ' αρχην μασαει η κατσικα ταραμα ; 
Ειναι δυνατον ενας "απατεωνισκος " της συμφορας να πιασει Κωτσο τον Κωλοπετσωμενο (Ψε)Κα(σ)μμενο ;Οσο και μυστικα  να ειναι τα κονδυλια , υπαρχει και δικαστικος ελεγχος
δεν ειναι μπατε σκυλοι αλεστε.

Η ιστορια που περιγραφεις ειναι πολυ παλια .Οι φημες (που κατα καιρους οργιαζουν) λενε οτι υπαρχει συνεργασια ΠΖ και Υεθα μονο στο στρατιωτικο σκελος .
Εδω εμπλεκεται και το ΝΑΤΟ.
Τις πολιτικες εφαρμογες αναπτυσσει μονη η ομαδα ΠΖ  και απλως σιγονταρει (υλικοτεχνικα - φρουρα - προστασια - εχεμυθεια )ο χοντρος εναντι ανταλλαγματων στο μελλον.

Για να πουμε  και του Παπ(ατζη) το δικιο ,ειναι φιλειρηνιστης , μελος αντιπολεμικων οργανωσεων και προσβλεπει μονο σε πολιτικες χρησεις και μονο για αυτες αναζητα επενδυτες.
Εκτος απο χημικος πλασσαρεται και ως περιβαλλοντικος μηχανικος , ως πλεον πιασαρικος  τιτλος για να κανει προπαγανδα  στους οικολογους - πρασινους και κιτρινους.
Με τους Κομμουνιστες τους κοκινους  δεν θελει να εχει καμμια σχεση και τους αποκαλει ολους συλληβδην Μπολεσβικους* , γιατι ο πραγματικος τους στοχος ειναι η καταληψη 
των ερευνητικων εργαστηριων Μαλεσινας. (σσ αντι σαλαμινας  για ξεκαρφωμα). :Unsure: 

Αν ηθελε η ομαδα ΠΖ χρηματοδοτηση ,  στο Υεθα θα την αναζητουσε ; Εχει τοσους πολλους πιστους  , πολλοι απο δαυτους ειναι ευκαταστατοι  και με ιδιαιτερες περιβαλλοντικες ανησυχιες σε 
παγκοσμιο επιπεδο .Εκτιμω  οτι  αυτη θα μπορουσε  να ειναι η κυρια δεξαμενης χρηματοδοτησης της ομαδας αν ηθελε ποτε  βγει στη γυρα για  επενδυτες.
Με την ευρεια  εννοια , για την σωτηρια του πλανητη , στη  μνημη του πατερα  , της ιδιας ψυχης του , της  φουκαριαρας της  μανας   , κοκ .

Συμπερασματικα θα ελεγα : κατω  τα  χερια  απο εναν ερασιτεχνη ερευνητη που προσπαθει  "με τα ψεμματα " να απελευθερωσει τον ανθρωπο απο την ενεργειακη σκλαβια* .


*Μια χθεσινη ανεπιβεβαιωτη πληροφορια θελει την ομαδα ΠΖ να ερχεται σε επαφη με τον διαδοχο του Ραουλ Καστρο ,Δρ Ηλεκτρολογο Μηχανικο Μιγκελ Ντιαζ Κανελ για τα περαιτερω.
Υπενθυμιζεται οτι ο διαδοχος δεν ειναι μπολσεβικος γιατι απλα δεν ειχε γεννηθει οταν ξεσπασε η επανασταση του Φιντελ.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Κύριε nepomuk έχετε ...ξεφύγει εντελώς.
Η τελευταία ανάρτησή σας είναι ( συγγνώμη ) απαράδεκτη όπως κι αν την δει κανείς... Επιτρέψτε μου να σχολιάσω:





> Κυριε FreeEnergy 
> Επιμενεις στο Απατη ,απατεωνας , χωρις ουδεμια ενδειξη . Εφαγε λεφτα ο μουστακιας απο τον οποιονδηποτε;Εστω και σαν φημη πληροφορηθηκαμε οτιδηποτε οσοι 
> παρακολουθουμε στενα το θεμα ;Στο επισημο φορουμ ΠΖ ημουν "ακτιβιστης " παρουσιασθηκα με ονομα και επωνυμο (χωρις διευθυνση και τηλ) και αποκαλεσα τον
> Πετρο στα ισια Αλχημιστη ,το ιδιο και τον Μακη  γιατι εισηγαγε το Υδρογονο στο χρηματιστηριο του Μιλανου.Θα μπορουσα να τους αποκαλεσω απατεωνες ; Με ποια στοιχεια ;



"Χωρίς καμία ένδειξη"; Δηλαδή για εσάς ψεύτης κι απατεώνας είναι μόνο όποιος ( με κάποιο τρόπο ) τρώει λεφτά; Το ότι έχει πει *τόσα μα τόσα πολλά ψέματα σχετικά με την ΦΥΣΙΚΗ* δεν τον καθιστά απατεώνα και ψεύτη;
"..Μακη  γιατι εισηγαγε το Υδρογονο στο χρηματιστηριο του Μιλανου" Ποιός ...εισήγαγε λέει το υδρογόνο στο χρηματιστήριο του Μιλάνου; Τι *χαζομάρα* είναι αυτή κύριε nepomuk ;
"..με ποιά στοιχεία;" Πάρτε ένα βιβλίο* Φυσικής* και κοπανήστε το στην μούρη τους! Ή καλύτερα ...διαβάστε το εσείς; Τι άλλα στοιχεία δηλαδή χρειάζεστε;





> Μεγαλη εμμονη υπαρχει εδω απο αρκετα μελη σχετικα με το Υεθα ,οτι ο μουστακιας εποφθαλμια μυστικα κονδυλια.



Όχι κύριε nepomuk δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως εμμονή με αυτό το θέμα. Ναι αναφέρθηκε από μερικά άτομα εδώ μέσα αλλά γρήγορα το ξεκαθαρίσαμε. Οι περί τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο έχουν τέτοιες εμμονές..





> Η ιστορια που περιγραφεις ειναι πολυ παλια .Οι φημες (που κατα καιρους  οργιαζουν) λενε οτι υπαρχει συνεργασια ΠΖ και Υεθα μονο στο στρατιωτικο  σκελος .
> Εδω εμπλεκεται και το ΝΑΤΟ.
> Τις πολιτικες εφαρμογες αναπτυσσει μονη η ομαδα ΠΖ  και απλως σιγονταρει  (υλικοτεχνικα - φρουρα - προστασια - εχεμυθεια )ο χοντρος εναντι  ανταλλαγματων στο μελλον.



Αυτή την χαζομάρα από που την ...συμπεραίνετε; Είναι θρυλούμενο κι αυτό; ...και το ΝΑΤΟ είναι μέσα; Είπαμε κύριε nepomuk να "κρατάτε πισινή" ( δικά σας λόγια ) αλλά εσείς το παρατραβάτε αν όντως πιστεύετε τέτοια πράγματα...





> Για να πουμε  και του Παπ(ατζη) το δικιο



Όχι δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως δίκιο... Υποστηρίζει και μάλιστα με σθένος μια απίστευτη *απάτη* τι δίκιο να έχει; Τι μας νοιάζει ( στο επιστημονικό κομμάτι ) αν είναι ...φιλειρινηστής ( παντελώς άσχετο.. ) ή κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι; Λέει ψέματα ναι ή όχι όταν λέει ότι ...κράτησε στα χέρια του συσκευή ...300 γραμμαρίων με "αποδόσεις πάνω από 100%"; Πού είναι αυτή η συσκευή; Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει για αυτό και ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης ετοιμάζει στραβοκομένες λαμαρίνες με ταπεράκια...





> Συμπερασματικα θα ελεγα : κατω  τα  χερια  απο εναν ερασιτεχνη ερευνητη  που προσπαθει  "με τα ψεμματα " να απελευθερωσει τον ανθρωπο απο την  ενεργειακη σκλαβια*



Αυτό πάλι τι είναι; Γιατί η φράση *ΜΕ ΤΑ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ* είναι μέσα σε εισαγωγικά και όχι με κεφαλαία όπως την έγραψα εγώ ( και τονισμένα); Πώς μπορεί ένας απατεώνας ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος να ...απελευθερώσει οποιονδήποτε από οτιδήποτε;





> *Μια  χθεσινη ανεπιβεβαιωτη πληροφορια θελει την ομαδα ΠΖ να ερχεται σε επαφη  με τον διαδοχο του Ραουλ Καστρο ,Δρ Ηλεκτρολογο Μηχανικο Μιγκελ Ντιαζ  Κανελ για τα περαιτερω.
> Υπενθυμιζεται οτι ο διαδοχος δεν ειναι μπολσεβικος γιατι απλα δεν ειχε γεννηθει οταν ξεσπασε η επανασταση Καστρο.



Αλλή μια απίστευτη χαζομάρα εν είδη ...θρυλούμενου και φήμες μην σας πάρουμε με τις λεμονόκουπες που ( έστω και με πλάγιο τρόπο ) υποστηρίζετε τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο. Μια απίστευτη και τεράστια διογκωμένη χαζομάρα σαν εκείνη που είπαν στην ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή στο ΑΡΤ FM ότι ο πρόεδρος της Bosch μερικές μέρες μετά που είδε την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση ζήτησε την ...αποπομπή της Ελλάδας από την Ευρωζώνη!!!

Για πόσο χαζό με περνάτε κύριε nepomuk να πιστέψω τέτοιες απίστευτες κουβέντες από ένα ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο και τους συν αυτώ συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του εαυτού σας; Είμαι μορφωμένος άνθρωπος και προσβάλετε βάναυσα την νοημοσύνη μου γράφοντας ελαφρά τη καρδία τέτοια απαράδεκτα πράγματα... Έχω σύμμαχό μου την Φυσική ( την επιστήμη ) και δεν με νοιάζει για ποιό λόγο ο απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος λέει ψέματα. Δεν πρέπει σώνει και καλά να κλέψει χρήματα για να είναι ψεύτης και απατεώνας...
Λυπάμαι που κι εσείς με ένα ψευδο-κουλτουριάρικο και πλάγιο τρόπο τον στηρίζετε.
Λυπάμαι που πιστεύετε ( αφού μεταφέρετε έτσι απλά ...) τέτοιες ανήκουστες αερολογίες για τον ...πρόεδρο της Κούβας.
Λυπάμαι επίσης για την ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών γιατί έδωσε βήμα και υποστηρίξη σε αυτό το κωμικο-τραγικό τσίρκο.
Αυτόν που δεν λυπάμαι όμως καθόλου ειναι τον απατεωνίσκο και ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο!

----------

kioan (21-04-18), 

nick1974 (22-04-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

nepomuk μίλα ξεκάθαρα. είσαι υπέρ του "εφευρέτη" ή όχι? για να το κλείνουμε εδώ το θέμα. :Boo hoo!:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> nepomuk μίλα ξεκάθαρα. είσαι υπέρ του "εφευρέτη" ή όχι? για να το κλείνουμε εδώ το θέμα.



Η γνώμη μου ( *Η προσωπική μου γνώμη!* Για να μην πει ότι τον ...απειλούμε με διαγραφή. ), ξεκινώντας από αυτό που δήλωσε ο ίδιος ο κύριος nepomuk  ( "κρατάω πισινή" ) είναι ανάμεσα σε δύο πράγματα:
Έρχεται εδώ και γράφει όλες αυτές τις ( ας μου επιτραπεί η αθυροστομία... ) βλακείες με απώτερο σκοπό κάποιος υπερυντονιστής να τον στείλει ...πακέτο. Κοινώς να τον διαγράψει. Έτσι θα περιφέρετε στις ιστοσελίδες που υποστηρίζουν τον ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη, ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο λέγοντας: "Να οι ανθέλληνες εκεί με διέγραψαν".Πραγματικά πιστεύει όλα όσα γράφει...

Το δεύτερο είναι ( πάντα κατά την γνώμη μου... ) το πιό τρομακτικό! Επειδή όμως κατά δήλωσή του είναι ...άσχετος δεν μπορεί να συζητήσει επιστημονικά για την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση. Να καθίσουμε να σχολιάσουμε τα ...θρύλουμενα, τις ...αερολογίες, τα *ΨΕΜΑΤΑ*, ενός ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγου και ενός συνονθυλέματος που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζεται "επιστημονική ομάδα Π.Ζ." δεν είναι και η καλύτερη δυνατή εκμετάλευση του χρόνου μας. Θα μου επιτραπεί ( στα πλαίσια πάντα της ...λογικής! ) να αγνοήσω τον κύριο nepomuk όσο δεν σχολιάζει, γράφει, απαντά επιστημονικά. Ξέρω φυσικά ότι σιγά τα αυγά κι αν με αγνοεί ένας άγνωστος σε ένα ανώνυμο forum. Δεν μπορώ όμως να συνεχίσω να "συζητώ" με ανθρώπους που έχουν απόψεις τις οποίες εγώ θεωρώ γελοίες και ανάξιες λόγου. Ας μιλήσουμε για συχνότητες, για κβαντομηχανική, για διάσπαση μορίων... Από συνομοσιολογικά, delear φωτοβολταικών, μεσάζοντες πετρελαϊκών, οικολογικές κραυγές, σωτηρίας του πλανήτη, και άλλα πολλά, έχουμε χορτάσει από τον ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) George Pap. Αρκετά... ;

----------


## nepomuk

> nepomuk μίλα ξεκάθαρα. είσαι υπέρ του "εφευρέτη" ή όχι? για να το κλείνουμε εδώ το θέμα.






Καλως η κακως εκλεισε το "Παμε για εκλογες" ,αν κλεισει και ο ΠΖ ,χανεται ολο το αλατοπιπερο και η νοστιμια του φορουμ.

Edit: Στο φ/β funclub Απο πλευρας Παπ που μας "ελλειψε" ,εχουμε 2 βαρυσημαντες αναρτησεις που θετουν "τον δακτυλον υπο τον τυπον των ηλων".

Θα δωσω μια ιδεα και επιφυλασσομαι να σχολιασω συνολικα.Ενα στα γρηγορα :Μπορει τελικα η πιο σωστη Λυση να μην ειναι η Μιτσουμπίσι ,αλλα η Φουτζίτσου!

ΕΞΥΠΝΑ ΔΙΚΤΥΑ & ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
 Το μεγαλύτερο επίτευγμα  της παραγωγής ενέργειας με συσκευές Ζωγράφου είναι ότι αυτή η ενέργεια  είναι ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ. Είναι δηλαδή διαθέσιμη ΠΑΝΤΟΥ και ΠΑΝΤΑ. Παρ' όλα αυτά  επειδή οι δυνατότητες αυτής της τεχνολογίας είναι πολύ μεγάλες είναι  κρίμα να υπολειτουργεί ενώ αν συνδεθούν με το δίκτυο θα μπορούσαν να  καλύψουν όλες τις ενεργειακές ανάγκες της χώρας. Για τα βέλτιστα  αποτελέσματα αυτού του εγχειρήματος θα χρειαστούν έξυπνα δίκτυα.
 Ως Smart Grids  αναφέρονται τα έξυπνα δίκτυα διάθεσης και κατανάλωσης ενέργειας. Έξυπνα  γιατί μπορούν να προσαρμόζονται στις αλλαγές της ζήτησης αλλά και του  περιβάλλοντος στο οποίο λειτουργούν (π.χ. αλλαγή του παραγωγικού  μοντέλου με την εισαγωγή περισσότερων ανανεώσιμων μορφών ενέργειας)
https://energypress.gr/β¦/vasilis-nikolopoylos-i-epohi-tis-eβ¦
https://www.didaktorika.gr/eadd/handle/10442/40032



*Fujitsu TS Mainboard Production Augsburg HD*https://youtu.be/ylk6VMBLrvM

----------


## manolena

Επίσης (και αυτή είναι καθαρά *προσωπική μου* άποψη), γιατί να μην εισχώρησε κάποιος στην εδώ κοινότητα και ειδικότερα στο παρόν νήμα, παρουσιάζοντας ένα πρόσωπο ενίοτε αδαούς, ενίοτε ημιμαθούς, ενίοτε κινουμένου στα όρια της πρόκλησης μέλους που προσπαθεί να κάνει τους εξαίρετους εδώ συνομιλητές του να παράσχουν την τεκμηριωμένη άποψη που η αγέλη περί τον (συμπαθή κατά τα άλλα) ηλικιωμένο (κατ' όνομα ...φυσικό) δεν έχει την παραμικρή ικανότητα και επιστημονική βάση να εκφέρει;
Βέβαια, αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, θα εκθέσει ακόμα πιο πολύ κάτι τύπους με μέντορες νομπελίστες, μιας και θα χρησιμοποιούν επιστημονικά βάσιμα επιχειρήματα για να υποστηρίξουν κάτι εντελώς επιστημονικά ...ανισόρροπο.
Η ιστορία έχει πολλά τέτοια παραδείγματα να δείξει. Και νομίζω πως, αγαπητέ μου FreeEnergy, σπαταλάτε άδικα τον χρόνο σας για να υποστηρίξετε την επιστημονικά ορθή άποψη όλων μας εδώ έναντι  στην αυταπόδεικτα σκιτζίδικη ...εφεύρεση (ο Θεός να την κάνει!!!).
Μετά τιμής..

EDIT:
Επειδή μου το επιτρέπει η θέση και η ιδιότητά μου (kioan, Λέπουρας γνωρίζει...), μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω πως όταν ο ταλαίπωρος γεράκος απαίτησε χρηματοδότηση από το ΥΠΕΘΑ, ζητήθηκε η αξιολόγηση της ...παπαριάς του απο εξαίρετα μυαλά του ΠΝ. "Αν πάρει αυτή η μ@λ@κία έστω και ένα ευρώ, εγώ παραιτούμαι...", μια φωνή εικούσθη... Όπερ και εγένετο... Τσίμπησε το κουβαδάκι του ο (κατ' όνομα εφευρέτης) και πήρε την άγουσα (για να μην πω ...τον πούλο). Για να κλείσει αυτή η κουβέντα....

----------

kioan (23-04-18), 

nick1974 (22-04-18), 

VaselPi (23-04-18)

----------


## nick1974

Αχ έλειψα λίγες μέρες και πάλι μπουρδελο μου το κάνε ο nepomuk 
...λοιπόν, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ΑΝ δεν είναι φυτευτος, το πρόβλημα του είναι ότι δεν έχει ικανότητα να κατανοήσει ότι ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα οι θετικές επιστήμες και άλλο πράγμα η οικονομολογια που είναι κατά τα λεγόμενα του το αντικείμενο του.
Σε αντικείμενα όπως τα οικονομικά ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να πετάξει ότι του αρέσει και δεν τρέχει και τιποτα, απλά πειραματίζεται πάνω σε λαούς και κάνει λιγότερους ή περισσότερους δυστυχισμένους μέχρι να βρεθεί ο επόμενος να αμολησει μια διαφορετική  θεωρία και στο τέλος να τους πει ο στατιστικολόγος ποιανού η γνώμη είχε λιγότερες αυτοκτονίες η περισσότερα κέρδη... (Βασικα μάλλον μόνο τα κέρδη τους ενδιαφερουν) Εκεί φυσικά υπάρχουν παραθυράκια, υπαρχει το ...πνεύμα του νόμου κτλ κτλ κτλ και ότι και να βάλεις στη συνταγή, ακόμα και κάτι εντελώς εξωφρενικό η  δυσλειτουργικό δε θα είσαι ούτε απατεώνας ούτε τσαρλατάνος , αφού το αντικειμενο ειναι ουτως η αλλιως αεριτζηδικο εκ φυσεως (η εστω να το πω πιο ευγενικα ενα ανθρωπινο κατασκευασμα) και το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η λειτουργικότητα αλλά τα κερδη! εξ άλλου μας έχει πει τις απόψεις του ότι είναι καλύτερα που είμαστε χρεοκοπημένοι με ευρώ παρά όταν με τη δραχμή ήμασταν στους G20!!!! και όπως φαίνεται απ' τη φυλή του αυτό μοιάζει και λογικό...
Απ' την άλλη στη δική μας φυλή αν κάποιος βγει και πει ότι σε μια αντίσταση 1 ωμ εφαρμόζοντας 1 βολτ τάση μπορεί να έχεις και 0.9999999 η 1.00001 αμπέρ ρεύμα αντί για 1 ακριβώς και δεν τρέχει και τιποτα, πάει για πίσσα και πούπουλα, (χρησιμοποιώ το νόμο του ωμ στο παράδειγμα γιατί ΕΛΠΙΖΩ είναι γνωστός ΚΑΙ στο nepomuk αλλά και σε χημικούς μηχανικούς με σπουδές στο ...κάτω Βερολίνο  που τυχόν διαβάζουν,, )κάτι προφανεστατα ο nepomuk δε πρόκειται ποτέ των ποτών να το κατανοησει.
Αυτό που θέλω να τον ρωτήσω ευθέως είναι ένα πραγμα: Για ποιο λόγο βρίσκεται εδώ και ποια η σχέση του με τα ηλεκτρονικά ή έστω οτιδήποτε τεχνικο? Και ελπίζω σε μια απαντηση, ...κανονική απάντηση σε απλά ξεκάθαρα Ελληνικα, κι όχι στη δικηγορική γλώσσα που θυμίζει χρησμούς της Πυθίας και θες ειδικό αποκρυπτογραφο γνωστη του κωδικού των Ναβάχο για να το αποκρυπτογραφισει.

Και μια ακόμα ερωτηση (επειδή έχω κάνει τη διατριβή μου πάνω στα internet trolls) για την οποία φυσικά δεν περιμένω ευθεία απαντηση: μήπως εκτός απο οικονομολόγος είσαι  και χημικός μηχανικός με σπουδές στο Βερολίνο και μέντορα νομπελιστα?

Και μια τελευταία ερωτηση που στην έχω ξανακάνει αλλά δεν πήρα απαντηση:  όλα αυτά που γράφεις σε αυτό το θέμα, έχεις την εντύπωση πως υπάρχει έστω και μισή πιθανότητα στο άπειρο σε οποιαδήποτε πιθανολογικη έκφανση του χωροχρόνου να βρεις εδώ μέσα έστω και έναν να προβληματιστεί έστω και για ένα κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου ότι τάχα πίσω απ' αυτή τη μπουρδα μπορεί να ισχύει το ένα δισεκατομμυριοστο ?
Και μια και μπήκε και η κβαντομηχανική -ετσι όπως μπηκε-  στη συζήτηση, η γάτα μπορεί να είναι και νεκρή και ζωντανή όταν βρίσκεται μέσα στο κουτί που αναφέρει ο Σρέντιγκερ αλλά ΟΧΙ όταν το εν λόγο κουτί είναι το φέρετρο που τη θαψαμε ενώ είχε ήδη ψωφισει! Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι απλά νεκρή σε οποιοδήποτε πιθανολογικο χωροχρονικό παρόν είτε το θέλουμε είτε οχι! Έτσι λειτουργουν οι αληθινές επιστήμες στον αληθινό κόσμο (η τεσπα σε αυτό που βιώνουμε ως πραγματικότητα και υπόκειται στους κλασσικούς φυσικούς νόμους που γνωριζουμε) και καμία δικιγοριστικη ορθοπεταλια ούτε καμία ευχή ούτε κανένα μπινελικι δε τα αλλάζει αυτά. Τέλεια και παύλα.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

kioan (23-04-18), 

manolena (23-04-18)

----------


## nick1974

> (Δημοσιογράφος) - Δείτε λίγο στην οθόνη τον μικροκυματικό ταλαντωτή...
> (Φιλντίσης) - Αυτό το δείξατε στο υπουργείο ... (Σημ: εννοεί της άμυνας)
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα δείτε τα κι ακούστε τα μόνοι σας.* Έφαγε πόρτα από το υπουργείο άμυνας!* Τελεία και παύλα. Φυσικά το συνονθύλεμα γύρω από τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο ( κατ' όνομα φυσικός ) θέλει να υποβόσκει μια αντίληψη ότι το υπουργείο άμυνας έχει υπό την σκέπη του την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση και ότι υπάρχουν στη Σαλαμίνα μυστικά υπόγεια εργαστήρια (  ). Μπορεί ο Καμμένος να είναι ψεκασμένος αλλά κάποιοι στο υπουργείο άμυνας δεν ...μάσησαν.




εεε... οσο παει τερματιζει και περισσοτερο...
ο ΜΙΚΡΟΚΥΜΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗΣ εχει τετοια υλικα και τριμερακια 10-60pf??????? και RG καλωδια!!!!! :hahahha:  :Thumbup: 

γιατι δεν εβαζε και κανενα variometer μακρων κυμματων η κανενα φεριτη καμια δεκαρια -εικοσαρια ποντων?
(η ...πυκνωτες γραφενιου  :Tongue Smilie: ) η εστω καμια 100TH να χει και ισχυ και design να γουσταρει?  :Lol:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> EDIT:
> Επειδή μου το επιτρέπει η θέση και η ιδιότητά μου (kioan, Λέπουρας γνωρίζει...), μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω πως όταν ο ταλαίπωρος γεράκος απαίτησε χρηματοδότηση από το ΥΠΕΘΑ, ζητήθηκε η αξιολόγηση της ...παπαριάς του απο εξαίρετα μυαλά του ΠΝ. "Αν πάρει αυτή η μ@λ@κία έστω και ένα ευρώ, εγώ παραιτούμαι...", μια φωνή εικούσθη... Όπερ και εγένετο... Τσίμπησε το κουβαδάκι του ο (κατ' όνομα εφευρέτης) και πήρε την άγουσα (για να μην πω ...τον πούλο). Για να κλείσει αυτή η κουβέντα....



Σχεδον ταυτόχρονα, το γνωριζω απο προσωπικη επικοινωνια με τον ιδιο και εχω στη διαθεση μου και εγγραφες αποδειξεις , η ομαδα ΠΖ επιχειρησε να "αναγκασει" ακομη και μεσω απειλων νομικων ενεργειων εναντιον του τον ΕΛΛΗΝΑ προϊσταμενο διεθνους οργανισμου πιστοποιησης, ωστε να παρει εκβιαστικα μια οποια διεθνη πιστοποιηση πατεντας για τον τενεκε. Φυσικα και σε αυτη την περιπτωση πηραν απο τα τρια το μακρυτερο αλλα στα μελη της ενεργειακης αιρεσης ποτε δεν ανακοινωθηκε η αληθεια και οι πραγματικες εξελιξεις, συνεχως βγαινουν οι τσοπανηδες τυπου ΠαΠ μεσα σε αμπελοφιλοσοφιες και παραφιλολογιες, κρυμμενοι πισω απο συμωμοσιολογικες αρλουμπες και φανατιζουν τους "πιστους" λεγοντας εις γνωσιν τους ευθεως ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ!  Εφ'οσον βρίσκονται στο "περιβάλλον" ΠΖ, τοτε γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά ότι οι απόπειρές τους να εξαπατήσουν ειδικούς που έλεγξαν τη συσκευή και την "επιστημονική" θεωρία λειτουργίας της, έχουν απορριφθεί ΟΛΕΣ ώς απαράδεκτες επιστημονικά! 

Αρα δεν προκειται τελικά για μια μυστική δηθεν εφευρεση που κανεις δεν έχει ξαναδει και που την πολεμανε τα συμφέροντα, αλλα για μια μπούρδα που  το μονο που παρηγαγε ειναι αυθονο γελιο στους ειδικούς στους οποιους την παρουσιασε η ιδια η ομαδα ΠΖ νομίζοντας οτι μπορεί να τους κοροϊδέψει και να αποσπάσει εστω μια δηλωση αποδοχής ή στήριξης!

----------


## lepouras

> EDIT:
> Επειδή μου το επιτρέπει η θέση και η ιδιότητά μου (kioan, Λέπουρας γνωρίζει...), μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω πως όταν ο ταλαίπωρος γεράκος απαίτησε χρηματοδότηση από το ΥΠΕΘΑ, ζητήθηκε η αξιολόγηση της ...παπαριάς του απο εξαίρετα μυαλά του ΠΝ. "Αν πάρει αυτή η μ@λ@κία έστω και ένα ευρώ, εγώ παραιτούμαι...", μια φωνή εικούσθη... Όπερ και εγένετο... Τσίμπησε το κουβαδάκι του ο (κατ' όνομα εφευρέτης) και πήρε την άγουσα (για να μην πω ...τον πούλο). Για να κλείσει αυτή η κουβέντα....



 επιβεβαιώνω την εγκυρότητα και την αξιοπιστία της πληροφορίας σου  ξέροντας και την θέση σου και την ιδιότητά σου.

----------


## nick1974

Εμενα παλι λογο της δικης μου ιδιοτητας -πιστευω πολλοι το προλαβαν και το ειδαν σε εκεινο το επιμαχοι βιντεο που επεσε- μου την επεσε ο george pap μαζι με ενα αλλο απιστευτο τυπο οτι ημουν πισω απο κατι κλωτσιες που φαγαν απ την ΑΝΕΚ (καλα, βασικα οχι πως δε θα το διασκεδαζα η πως θα κανα κατι διαφορετικο, -εκτος ισως αν τους εριχνα και πραγματικες κλωτσιες :hahahha: - αλλα απλως δεν εχω σχεση με την ΑΝΕΚ ουτε με καμια εταιρια της παρακτιας ναυτιλιας).
Αθελα τους δηλάδη αποκαλυψαν πως πηγαν στην ΑΝΕΚ να ζητανε επιδοτησεις για τη μπουρδα με ανταλλαγμα να τους τη βαλουν και να κινουνται τα βαπορια με αερα κοπανιστο και βουντου  :Lol:  και νομιζουν πως οι εφοπλιστες ειναι τοσο ηλιθιοι που δινουν λεφτα σε οποιον τους ταζει να τους πει τη μοιρα τους σε μια μαγικη σφαιρα...
Μαλιστα μεσα στη συνομωσιολατρεια τους αποφυγαν να γραψουν το ονομα της εταιριας και το ειπαν ως "ΚΕΝΑ αναποδα"!!!!!! (δηλαδη τι ακριβως φοβηθηκαν να γραψουν ΑΝΕΚ? τοσο πολυ στο ψιλο τους πηραν που δε θελουν καν να τους ξαναπροκαλεσουν? ...αλλα απ την αλλη δεν κολλανε να τους κατηγορουν οτι ηταν τοσο κακοι ανθρωποι που δε τους δωσαν λεφτα...  :Lol:  )

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Δεν υπάρχει παραθυράκι, ούτε πορτάκι, ούτε τρυπούλα τόσο δα μικρή για να χωρέσει η απίστευτη απάτη του ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγου Ζωγράφου σε κάνενα υπουργείο είτε είναι άμυνας είτε ενέργειας. Δείτε σας παρακαλώ το βίντεο και αφήστε μια άσκοπη κουβέντα η οποία απλά είναι φήμες των παρατρεχάμενων του άσχετου ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη. Ακούστε τον Ζωγράφο να λέει τι έγινε στο υπουργείο άμυνας ( οι αλήτες ζήτησαν να δουν την εφεύρεση από μέσα ) και πώς ...θύμωσε ( δικά του λόγια ) και την άνοιξε στο ...στούντιο.
> *Ελληνικό υπουργείο ( οποιασδήποτε κατηγορίας ) δεν είχε, δεν έχει , δεν πρόκειτε να έχει ποτέ υπό την σκέπη του μια τόσο μεγάλη απάτη.*



Αγαπητέ φίλε Free Energy,
δεν λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό ουτε υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να περασει απο πορτα η παραθυρο η μπουρδα ΠΖ εαν θα πρεπει να ελεχθει εστω και μακροσκοπικα απο καποιον επιστημονα. Οπουδηποτε αλλωστε εχουν δειξει την μπαχαντελα νομιζοντας οτι θα εκβιασουν αναγνωριση ή στηριξη, εφαγαν τα μουτρα τους παταγωδως!

ΕΚΤΟΣ 

αν κυρρηχθει ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ μεσω πολιτικης, δημοσιογραφικης κλπ πιεσης και χρηματοδοτηθει απο ειδικα απορρητα κονδυλια που διαθετει μονο το ΥπΕθΑ για τετοιους σκοπους ΠΑΡΑΚΑΜΠΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ (μιας και ως απορρητο δε μπορει να ερθει σε επαφη μαζι του κανεις). Μη σας φαινεται υπερβολικο, εχει παραδεχθει ο ιδιος ο υπουργος ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ οτι κατα κει παει το θεμα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAK-LPrk1mg και πως δεν προκειται να ανακοινωσει τι θα κανει για την "πατεντα" ενω δηλωσε στην ιδια εκπομπη οτι ο τελικος ελεγχος θα γινει οταν η συσκευη φτασε σε σημειο να παραγει μεγαλη ισχυ. Αυτο πιθανον (αλλα οχι αδυνατο) και να σημαινει πως αναλαμβανει το υπουργειο τη μυστικη χρηματοδοτηση της συνεχισης των ερευνων (με αγνωστη διαρκεια και κοστος) μεχρις οτου αν και οταν και ισως και πιθανο παρουσιασει η "ομαδα" αποτελεσματα.... Αυτο μπορει να σημαινει ( γινονται τετοιου ειδους οικονομικες επιχορηγησεις αλλωστε) οτι πιθανον να υπαρχει ή να στοχευεται πλεον όχι η αγορα της "πατεντας" απο το υπουργειο, αλλα η μυστικη χρηματοδοτηση των "απορρητων ερευνων" για αγνωστο χρονικο διαστημα και με αγνωστο ποσο, σιγουρα παντως θα προκειται για πολυ καλη μπαζα και χωρις ιδιαιτερες ευθυνες καθως η χρηματοδοτηση μιας ερευνας δεν αποτελει και καποια δεσμευση οτι η ερευνα τελικα θα φερει και αποτελεσμα ενω πολιτικά θα υπάρχει ηδη ετοιμη η δικαιολογια της πιεσης απο τις "χιλιαδες" κοσμου του κινήματος "μεσόγειος" και των μελών των social media!  Επειδη εδω ειναι Ελλαδα, καλο θα ειναι να ειμαστε επιφυλακτικοι για το αν η διαπλοκη δεν μπορει να νικησει την επιστημη και την αληθεια!

----------


## VaselPi

_Κυριε FreeEnergy 
Επιμενεις στο Απατη ,απατεωνας , χωρις ουδεμια ενδειξη ._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk.* 

Γιώργο (nepomuk), οι 200 σελίδες αυτού του Φόρουμ είναι αφιερωμένες στις απάτες του Π.Ζ. Αν οι 200 σελίδες των μηνυμάτων δεν σε πείθουν, τότε τι γυρεύεις εδώ και γιατί αρθρογραφείς στις σελίδες του; Το: «Είμαι άσχετος»  και δεν τις καταλαβαίνω - δεν είναι επιχείρημα! 
Προσπαθείς να πείσεις τους εδώ Ανθρώπους, που βλέπουν και καταλαβαίνουν τα πάντα, ότι κάτι πολύ σημαντικό τους διαφεύγει; Τι είναι αυτό που διαφεύγει από αυτούς, αλλά δε διαφεύγει από εσένα; Μόνο εσένα απασχολεί ο κόσμος που υποφέρει; Και θα τους απαλύνεις τον πόνο με μία απάτη; 

Για τον εδώ κόσμο, η απάτη είναι πολλαπλή, καραμπινάτη και χονδροκομμένη. Αυτό πια δεν το συζητάμε. Αυτό που μας απασχολεί είναι οι παράγοντες που συνέλαβαν στην εξέλιξη αυτής της ιστορίας. Αναφέρομαι στο βίντεο με τη «μούμια» και την αμπούλα, που επικαλείται ο Κώστας (Free Energy). Δεν θα καθόμασταν να το συζητάμε, αν στους καλεσμένους δεν ήταν παρόντες ο κ. Φιλντίσης, ο κ. Κατσαρός και ο κ. Γλιάτης. Οι δύο πρώτη, ως εκπρόσωποι της Υψηλής Επιστήμης, ενώ ο κ. Γλιάτης, ως εκπρόσωπος των Ηλεκτρονικών. 
Εντύπωση προκαλεί το απλανές τους βλέμμα, ένδειξη απόλυτης ασχετοσύνης σε θέματα που κληθήκαν να κρίνουν. Σοβαρό θέμα είναι και το πως και γιατί, άνθρωποι με τόση ανεπάρκεια τίθενται επικεφαλείς Επιστημονικών Ενώσεων και Οργανισμών; Οι εκπρόσωποι αυτοί όφειλαν να δουν τις απάτες και να τις καταγγείλουν. 
Τα θέματα Φυσικής και Χημείας, θα τα παρακάμψω και θα σταθώ σε αυτό που όφειλε να δει ο εκπρόσωπός των Ηλεκτρονικών. 
Τον Απρίλιο του 2016, προκειμένου να διαφυλάξω το κύρος της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών, τους έστειλα, ηλεκτρονικά, μία πεντασέλιδη επιστολή, όπου μεταξύ άλλων, στο ΥΓ, στάθηκα και στα θέματα Ηλεκτρονικής. Τους εξηγούσα, ότι το συγκρότημα που βλέπουμε στο βίντεο είναι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή, καθότι αδυνατεί να μεταφέρει τα ραδιοκύματα των 100 THz προς το νερό. Αποτελείται από 3 κυματοδηγούς: ένα μικρό συρματάκι με μήκος περίπου 3 cm, ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο με μήκος περίπου 20 cm και έναν κυματοδηγό και χωνί των 10 GHz! Τους υπολόγισα, μάλιστα, και την εξασθένηση που προκαλεί το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο στα 10 και 100 THz. Το μέρος αυτό έχει ως εξής:

«Ο δεύτερος κυματοδηγός είναι ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο με μήκος περίπου 20 cm και διάμετρο 5-6 mm, που λόγω μεγάλων απωλειών το χρησιμοποιούν με μήκη 10-20 cm και σε συχνότητες μικρότερες των 20 GHz. Για παράδειγμα, στο καλώδιο TFS 500, της TOTOKU, όπου ο επιδερμικός και διηλεκτρικός παράγων απωλειών είναι 0,165x(ρίζα f)  και  0,0129xf [f, σε GHz], αντίστοιχα, στη συχνότητα 10 THz (104 GHz) και μήκος 20 cm δημιουργεί εξασθένιση 102,91 ή περίπου 800, ενώ στα 100 THz, περίπου 1029,1 (!) (10 THz, *a*= 0,165x(ρίζα f)  +  0,0129xf = 145,5 dB/m, *a* = 10xlg(P1/P2))». 

Με άλλα λόγια, ο εκπρόσωπος των Ηλεκτρονικών _δεν είδε_, που όφειλε, ότι το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο ακόμη και τα 10 THz τα εξασθενεί 800 φορές, δηλαδή τα αποκόπτει πρακτικά, ενώ τα 100 THz τα εξασθενεί 1029 φορές!!! Μεταξύ άλλων, αυτό είναι που κάνει τον Νίκο (nick1974) να «βγαίνει από τα ρούχα του» και να «φεύγει» για το Θιβέτ. 
Παρακάμπτω, επίσης, και το θέμα παραγωγής των ραδιοκυμάτων σε συχνότητες 7 φορές μικρότερες των 100 THz, δηλαδή 15 THz, καθότι είναι πολύ ειδικό και άπτεται τη λειτουργία των διαφόρων τύπων Masers. Ένα είναι σίγουρο, ότι ο Π.Ζ. δεν είναι σε θέση (αδυνατεί) να παράγει αυτές τις συχνότητες και, μάλιστα, σε επίπεδα 350 mW! Επομένως, σε όλα τα βίντεο όπου ο Π.Ζ. αναφέρεται στον «μίκροκυματικό ταλαντωτή», ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για κάποια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή, στην πρόσοψη της οποάς ανάβει ένα λαμπάκι, όταν το φις μπαίνει στη πρίζα. 
Αν ολα αυτά δεν είναι απάτη - τότε τι είναι;

Στο θέμα του Υπουργείου Άμυνας - συμμερίζομαι την άποψη που διατυπώνεται από τους Free Energy και manolena: "Εφαγαν πόρτα" ! 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## kioan

Έλειψα μερικές μέρες και τώρα διάβασα όλα τα μηνύματα που προηγήθηκαν. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο, με κάλυψαν πλήρως τα όσα λογικά επιχειρήματα διάβασα.


Το μόνο πράγμα που έχω να πω σχετικά με αυτό...




> Καλως η κακως εκλεισε το "Παμε για εκλογες" ,αν κλεισει και ο ΠΖ ,χανεται ολο το αλατοπιπερο και η νοστιμια του φορουμ.



...είναι πως δεν πρόκειται να επιτραπεί σε κανέναν να μετατρέψει το παρόν θέμα σε "παμε για εκλογές".  :Wink:

----------

manolena (23-04-18)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ....αν κυρρηχθει ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ μεσω πολιτικης, δημοσιογραφικης κλπ πιεσης και χρηματοδοτηθει απο ειδικα απορρητα κονδυλια που διαθετει μονο το ΥπΕθΑ για τετοιους σκοπους ΠΑΡΑΚΑΜΠΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ (μιας και ως απορρητο δε μπορει να ερθει σε επαφη μαζι του κανεις).....



Καλά θα είναι να τελειώνουμε και με αυτό το παραμύθι.

Για οποιοδήποτε θέμα λαμβάνεται απόφαση στο ΥΕΘΑ, είται χαρακτηρίζεται ως "ΑΔΙΑΒΑΘΜΗΤΟ", είτε ως "ΑΚΡΩΣ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΥ" ακολουθείται συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία. Πριν από τον υπουργό, που υπογράφει τελευταίος, υπογράφει πολύς κόσμος και κυρίως οι ειδικοί για το κάθε θέμα. Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι ο υπουργός έχει κάποιο μυστικό κομπόδεμα στο γραφείο του που το διαχειρίζεται κατά πως γουστάρει; Όλα τα κονδύλια φανερά ή "μυστικά" είναι απλώς αριθμοί που αποδεσμεύονται από την οικονομική υπηρεσία.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Καλά θα είναι να τελειώνουμε και με αυτό το παραμύθι.
> 
> Για οποιοδήποτε θέμα λαμβάνεται απόφαση στο ΥΕΘΑ, είται χαρακτηρίζεται ως "ΑΔΙΑΒΑΘΜΗΤΟ", είτε ως "ΑΚΡΩΣ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΥ" ακολουθείται συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία. Πριν από τον υπουργό, που υπογράφει τελευταίος, υπογράφει πολύς κόσμος και κυρίως οι ειδικοί για το κάθε θέμα. Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι ο υπουργός έχει κάποιο μυστικό κομπόδεμα στο γραφείο του που το διαχειρίζεται κατά πως γουστάρει; Όλα τα κονδύλια φανερά ή "μυστικά" είναι απλώς αριθμοί που αποδεσμεύονται από την οικονομική υπηρεσία.



Αγαπητε φιλε Γιωργο, εγω δεν εχω καμια εντυπωση. Διατυπωνω σοβαρες επιφυλαξεις γνωριζοντας αρκετα καλα πως λειτουργει το συστημα και εχοντας υπ'οψιν μου σχετικες πληροφοριες . 
Για παραδειγμα, για το 2017:
_"Για φέτος και σύμφωνα με δημοσιεύματα έντυπου και ηλεκτρονικού τύπου της Αθήνας τα ποσά αυτά ανέρχονται σε 18,5 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για το Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών (Κρατική Ασφάλεια, Ε.Υ.Π., πληροφοριοδότες εντός και εκτός χώρας κ.ο.κ.), σε 7 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για το Υπουργείο Εθνικής Αμυνας (λειτουργία εξωθεσμικών «μηχανισμών» απόκτησης και διακίνησης πληροφοριών, χρηματοδοτήσεις ατύπων ομάδων πολιτών, δημοσιογράφων κ.ο.κ.), σε 15 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών (χρηματισμός πολιτών, πολιτικών, δημοσιογράφων εκτός, ίσως και εντός Ελλάδας κ.ο.κ.) και αντίστοιχα ποσά και για τα υπόλοιπα υπουργεία._
_Τα «μυστικά κονδύλια» διατίθενται όπως αναφέρει και το όνομά τους για «μυστικούς» σκοπούς και ως εκ τούτου, δια νόμου δεν τηρούνται αρχεία για την διάθεσή τους παρά μόνο κάποια πρόχειρα παραστατικά τα οποία στην συνέχεια συγκεντρώνονται και καταστρέφονται. Οι δε διανομείς αυτών είναι έμπιστοι υπάλληλοι διαφόρων μυστικών και φανερών υπηρεσιών οι οποίοι διαθέτουν άλλους επίσημους επαγγελματικούς τίτλους και ιδιότητες ώστε και αυτοί να μην είναι εύκολο να εντοπιστούν. Οι μοναδικές ευθύνες που είναι δυνατόν να αποδοθούν είναι στο υψηλότερο επίπεδο, δηλαδή σε βαθμό υπουργού και αυτό για πολιτικούς και μόνο λόγους και ποτέ για ποινικούς."_ http://rodopinews.gr/49409

θεωρειτε απιθανο μια απο τις "ατυπες ομαδες πολιτων" που χρηματοδοτησε το ΥπεΘΑ να ειναι η "ομαδα ΠΖ" ή το κινημα "μεσογειος"?  Θεωρειτε απιθανο ενας απο τους δημοσιογραφους να ειναι ο ζουγκλας? Εγω οχι και αυτο διατυπωνω. Η επεξηγηση του γιατι το θεωρω ομως και γιατι πιστευω οτι οσοι εμπλεκονται σε τετοιου ειδους υπογραφες ειναι απολυτα ελεγχομενοι απο τον εκαστοτε υπουργο, ξεφευγει απο την καθαρα επιστημονικη προσεγγιση του θεματος που γινεται στο παρον φορουμ και απτεται της πολιτικης οποτε θα ηταν spamming εκ μερους μου να αραδιαζω πολιτικα επιχειρηματα εδω. Συντομα παντως μπορειτε να δειτε οτι εχουν υπαρξει και πολιτες αντιδρασεις για τη χρηση αυτων των κονδυλιων τοσο παλαιοτερα (που ασχοληθηκε και εισαγγελεας) αλλα και προσφατα.
_"Όμως η δικαιολογία αυτή δεν καλύπτει διόλου τα θέματα διαφάνειας των απόρρητων δαπανών._
_Κάθε χρόνο διατίθενται μέσω του προϋπολογισμού και κάποια εκατομμύρια ευρώ στο υπουργείο Εξωτερικών: τα περιβόητα μυστικά κονδύλια. Αυτά, οι εκάστοτε υπουργοί μπορούν να τα ξοδεύουν όπως θέλουν, όπου θέλουν, χωρίς να δίνουν λογαριασμό και χωρίς να υποχρεώνονται να αποδείξουν τίποτα. Όχι ότι και στις υπόλοιπες δαπάνες υπάρχει ουσιαστική διαφάνεια και λογοδοσία, αλλά εδώ η αδιαφάνεια είναι και τυπικά επιτρεπτή.
Τα αποκαλούμενα μυστικά κονδύλια προορίζονται για την προώθηση των εθνικών θεμάτων και σημαντικά ποσά είθισται να κατευθύνονται και σε πληροφοριοδότες, οργανώσεις, δημοσιογράφους, διάφορες ομάδες ή πρωτοβουλίες κ.ά., χωρίς την υποχρέωση να καταγράφονται τα ονόματα και τα στοιχεία τους σε κανένα επίσημο αρχείο. Μόνο κάποια πρόχειρα παραστατικά υπάρχουν, τα οποία καταστρέφονται."_ http://www.iskra.gr/%CE%BC%CF%85%CF%...5%CF%81%CE%B9/

Το σιγουρο ειναι πως και οι δυο θεωρουμε αναξια λογου τη συγκεκριμενη "εφευρεση", ποσο δε μαλλον να δεχθουμε αδιαμαρτυρητα την χρηματοδοτηση της. 
Οταν ομως βγαινει δημοσια ο ιδιος ο υπουργος και δηλωνει πως εχει θεσει υπο την προστασια του υπουργειου τη συγκεκριμενη μπουρδα και πως ειναι απορρητη υποθεση υψιστης ασφαλειας των ενοπλων δυναμεων, τοτε οφειλουμε να ρωταμε και να πιεζουμε να μας αποκαλυψουν σε τι ακριβως μεταφραζεται αυτη η προστασια , ποιος και με ποια διαδικασια την αποφασισε και ποιο ειναι το κοστος της (δεν εχει απαντηθει επισημα τιποτε απο ολα αυτα) και οφειλουμε επισης να κανουμε σαφες πως δεν θα αφησουμε να περασει ετσι οποιαδηποτε σκεψη για περεταιρω ενισχυση οποιουδηποτε τυπου και μορφης μιας μπουρδας που εχει απορριφθει πανηγυρικα απο οποιαδηποτε επιστημονικη επιτροπη ειτε αυτη επιχειρηθει στα φανερα ή στα κρυφα!

Μακάρι να ισχυει η δικη σου βεβαιοτητα και οχι οι δικες μου επιφυλαξεις!

----------


## Ακρίτας

> _"Για φέτος και σύμφωνα με δημοσιεύματα έντυπου και ηλεκτρονικού τύπου της Αθήνας τα ποσά αυτά ανέρχονται σε 18,5 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για το Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών (Κρατική Ασφάλεια, Ε.Υ.Π., πληροφοριοδότες εντός και εκτός χώρας κ.ο.κ.), σε 7 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για το Υπουργείο Εθνικής Αμυνας (λειτουργία εξωθεσμικών «μηχανισμών» απόκτησης και διακίνησης πληροφοριών, χρηματοδοτήσεις ατύπων ομάδων πολιτών, δημοσιογράφων κ.ο.κ.), σε 15 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών (χρηματισμός πολιτών, πολιτικών, δημοσιογράφων εκτός, ίσως και εντός Ελλάδας κ.ο.κ.) και αντίστοιχα ποσά και για τα υπόλοιπα υπουργεία._
> _Τα «μυστικά κονδύλια» διατίθενται όπως αναφέρει και το όνομά τους για «μυστικούς» σκοπούς και ως εκ τούτου, δια νόμου δεν τηρούνται αρχεία για την διάθεσή τους παρά μόνο κάποια πρόχειρα παραστατικά τα οποία στην συνέχεια συγκεντρώνονται και καταστρέφονται. Οι δε διανομείς αυτών είναι έμπιστοι υπάλληλοι διαφόρων μυστικών και φανερών υπηρεσιών οι οποίοι διαθέτουν άλλους επίσημους επαγγελματικούς τίτλους και ιδιότητες ώστε και αυτοί να μην είναι εύκολο να εντοπιστούν. Οι μοναδικές ευθύνες που είναι δυνατόν να αποδοθούν είναι στο υψηλότερο επίπεδο, δηλαδή σε βαθμό υπουργού και αυτό για πολιτικούς και μόνο λόγους και ποτέ για ποινικούς."_ http://rodopinews.gr/49409



Φίλε Μενέλαε, παραθέτεις ένα κείμενο που έγραψε ένας τυπάκος από την Κομοτηνή, που με τη σειρά του το ψάρεψε από διάφορες ιστοσελίδες του "αντιεξουσιαστικού" (και καλά) χώρου. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά βρίσκονται μόνο στη φαντασία τους. 

Από εδώ μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τον πίνακα κατανομής πιστώσεων για το 2018 που αφορούν το ΥΠΕΘΑ. Δεν θα καταλάβεις και πολλά γιατί οι δαπάνες είναι κωδικοποιημένες αλλά ψάξε για τον ΚΑΕ 0896, είναι αυτός που αφορά τις απόρρητες δαπάνες. Φαίνεται και η κατανομή τους ανά φορέα. 

Απόρρητες δαπάνες, βεβαίως, υπάρχουν. Αυτό πού έγραψα είναι ότι για να αποδεσμευτεί κάποια δαπάνη από οποιονδήποτε ΚΑΕ θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πλήρης αιτιολόγηση. Δεν πρόκειται κανείς να βάλει την υπογραφή του σε "πρόχειρα παραστατικά".

Εκτιμώ ότι η ιστορία με το ΥΠΕΘΑ τελείωσε. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που τώρα πέφτουν διάφορα άλλα τούβλα όπως αυτό μέ το ΝΑΤΟ

----------

kioan (23-04-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

> Φίλε Μενέλαε, παραθέτεις ένα κείμενο που έγραψε ένας τυπάκος από την Κομοτηνή, που με τη σειρά του το ψάρεψε από διάφορες ιστοσελίδες του "αντιεξουσιαστικού" (και καλά) χώρου. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά βρίσκονται μόνο στη φαντασία τους. 
> 
> Από εδώ μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τον πίνακα κατανομής πιστώσεων για το 2018 που αφορούν το ΥΠΕΘΑ. Δεν θα καταλάβεις και πολλά γιατί οι δαπάνες είναι κωδικοποιημένες αλλά ψάξε για τον ΚΑΕ 0896, είναι αυτός που αφορά τις απόρρητες δαπάνες. Φαίνεται και η κατανομή τους ανά φορέα. 
> 
> Απόρρητες δαπάνες, βεβαίως, υπάρχουν. Αυτό πού έγραψα είναι ότι για να αποδεσμευτεί κάποια δαπάνη από οποιονδήποτε ΚΑΕ θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πλήρης αιτιολόγηση. Δεν πρόκειται κανείς να βάλει την υπογραφή του σε "πρόχειρα παραστατικά".
> 
> Εκτιμώ ότι η ιστορία με το ΥΠΕΘΑ τελείωσε. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που τώρα πέφτουν διάφορα άλλα τούβλα όπως αυτό μέ το ΝΑΤΟ



Τι έχω χάσει? Θα πουληθεί η εφεύρεση στο Νάτο?

----------


## lepouras

> Τι έχω χάσει? Θα πουληθεί η εφεύρεση στο Νάτο?



αμέ για σκέψου. με τόσα βλήματα που πιστεύουν στην σωτήρια συσκευή, πουλάς ότι θα την πετάξεις στον εχθρό και θα στείλεις τα βλήματα να την σώσουν πριν την αντιγράψει ο εχθρός, οπότε έχεις ένα όπλο που δεν θα σου στοιχίσει ούτε δραχμή(άντε μόνο τους τσίγκους  τα σωληνάκια και τα αλουμινόχαρτα)  :Lol: .

----------


## nick1974

> Μεταξύ άλλων, αυτό είναι που κάνει τον Νίκο (nick1974) να «βγαίνει από τα ρούχα του» και να «φεύγει» για το Θιβέτ.



Φιλε Βασσιλη, αυτο που κοντεψε να κανει το nick1974 να παει για βουδιστης μοναχος δεν ηταν ουτε οι τεραχερζικες συχνοτητες, ουτε τα υψισυχνα σωληνακια, ουτε οι ...υψισυχνοι ταλαντωτες σε πρασσινες πλακετες με cpu, ουτε οι κομμενοι με κουζινομαχαιρο κυμματοδηγοι των 10GHz που λειτουργουν και στα 100Thz! ουτε τα οργανα υψηλης τεχνολογιας που μας εδειξε, ουτε η υπαρξη ΔΥΟ gun diodes που οδηγουνται απο ....ταλαντωτη  :Lol:  ουτε τα ταχυδακτυλουργικα κολπα με τα διακοπτακια και με τις μπουρδιτσες, ουτε τα κομπρεσερ που ...ισορροπουν τα 20bar που βρισκονται σε ενα σουρωτηρι με αλουμινοταινιες, ουτε οι καζανακογεννητριες, ουτε τα peltier που λειτουργουν με σβηστο ρεσω, ουτε τιποτα αλλο περισσοτερο ΑΠ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟΥ!  :hahahha: 
Μπορει ολα τα υπολοιπα να ταν πιο χονδροειδεστατα, αλλα για καποιο λογο, ...θες απλα να τυχε στη φαση που το ποτηρι ξεχειλισε? θες απλα ετσι να μου την εδωσε χωρις λογο? ουτε κι εγω ξερω το γιατι, αλλα αυτο τον πυκνωτη -σορρυ που θα ακουστω σαν νευριασμενος εφηβος σε κερκιδα, αλλα αυτο μου βγαινει- θα θελα να τον εβαζε καποιος υποθετο στην αντιπροεδραρα σας που καθοταν και τον ακουγε  :hahahha:  :Tongue Smilie: 

...κι εχουμε και το nepomuk εδω να απορει που κρινουμε τον τσαπατσουλη φιδεμπορα ως απατεωνα... ...εναν ανθρωπο που μετα απ ολα αυτα αν σου πει "καλημερα" ειναι 1000000% σιγουρο οτι θα ναι νυχτα ακομα κι αν ο Ηλιος μεσουρανει (γιατι πιο πιθανο θα ναι να χει συμβει απλως καποιο σπανιο φαινομαινο που να χει μετατοπισει ολο τον πλανητη, παρα αυτη η απατη με ποδια να χει πει κατι αληθινο)  :Lol:

----------


## IRF

> ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟΥ!



 Ουάου αυτό με ενδιαφέρει θέλω να φτιάξω και εγώ ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ Π@Π@ΡΕΝΙΟΥ :Brick wall: έτσι και βάζαμε την τέχνη μας δηλαδή στην ηλεκτρονική θα κάναμε μπούρδες που θα κορόιδευαν, πολύ καλύτερα από τον Π.Ζ, και τον Leo Esaki.
Προτείνω να κάνουμε φωτογραφικό διαγωνισμό *περίεργης συσκευής* που θα την παρουσιάζει ο καθένας όπως ότι θέλει.Α ρε ΠΖ, τρέμε θα σε φάμε λάχανο :Tongue2:

----------


## nick1974

> Ουάου




τεχνολογια ρε, τι ξερουμε απ αυτα? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow_InLrJ8xg 
Αν δε το χεις δει, δες το τωρα.... αλλα να εισαι καθιστος. Το λεει κι ο ιδιος οταν λεει καπου "και για να μην πεσουν καποιοι απ την καρεκλα τους" ...ισως η μονη αληθεια που χει πει στη ζωη του
υπερπυκνωτης απο αγνο παρθενο γραφενιο απ το χωριο του απ αυτο που χρησιμοποιουσε κι η γιαγια του... διαδωστε  :Tongue2: 

*κι ολα αυτα μπροστα στα μουτρα της αντιπροεδραρας της ΕΕΦ*  :Brick wall: 






> έτσι και βάζαμε την τέχνη μας δηλαδή στην ηλεκτρονική θα κάναμε μπούρδες που θα κορόιδευαν, πολύ καλύτερα από τον Π.Ζ, και τον Leo Esaki.
> Προτείνω να κάνουμε φωτογραφικό διαγωνισμό *περίεργης συσκευής* που θα την παρουσιάζει ο καθένας όπως ότι θέλει



Γιωργο νομιζω ολοι οι ψυχακηδες την εχουμε κανει αυτη τη σκεψη βλεποντας τα βιντεακια του πζ, αλλα οχι ρε φιλε φωτογραφικα, δε λεει   :Tongue2:  
Σκοπος ειναι να μιλας κι ολας σαν αυτον σε στυλ*"κι απο δω ο υψισυχνος σπαγκος απο χειροποιητη αντιυλη που αντι για απωλεια εχει 190db απολαβη"*  :hahahha:  ...ξερεις, με δυνατη φωνη και επαρση σα το φιδεμπορα  :Lol: 
απο σεναρια μπορω να ξεπεταξω μερικα, αλλα πρεπει να βρεθει καταλληλος ηθοποιος και θα πεσει τρελο γελιο  :Thumbup:  (χωρις πλακα ψηνομαι... αυτοι πως τα ανεβαζουν δηλαδη μες τα μουτρα μας? )

*"επαναστατικη ζαμπονοτυροπιτα  που θα βγαλει την Ελλαδα απ την κριση, αλλα να κρυψουμε απ την καμερα το ζαμπον να μη το δει κανεις και το αντιγραψει"* και τετοια

----------


## nestoras

Αχαχαχαχα, όντως θα πέσουμε από τις καρέκλες....


Το πιο σιχαμερό πράγμα κατά τη γνώμη μου για τον γεροάσχετο είναι ότι δεν ξέρει τη γ@μ@μένη Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας. Είναι τόσο βλάκας που δεν ξέρει ότι απλά ο πυκνωτής είναι "αποθήκη" ενέργειας την οποία δώσαμε από κάπου αλλού και μάλιστα σε μεγαλύτερο ποσό!!

Μπαταρίες τέλος!  :Wink: 

Στη θέση του θα έβαζα τον έναν ανεμιστήρα να γυρνά τον άλλο με τον αέρα και ο δεύτερος να γίνεται γεννήτρια που να φορτίζει τον υπερπυκνωτή και να παρέχει τροφοδοσία στον πρώτο. Απλή, λύση, δοκιμασμένη.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kioan

> Στη θέση του θα έβαζα τον έναν ανεμιστήρα να γυρνά τον άλλο με τον αέρα και ο δεύτερος να γίνεται γεννήτρια που να φορτίζει τον υπερπυκνωτή και να παρέχει τροφοδοσία στον πρώτο. Απλή, λύση, δοκιμασμένη.



Χα! Ατύχησες Παναγιώτη...

Αυτό που προτείνεις ως λύση του ενεργειακού, είναι *ήδη* copyrighted και μάλιστα είχαμε την τιμή  :Rolleyes:  η κατοχύρωση της να γίνει στο παρόν topic πριν ακριβώς 2 χρόνια, στις 24/04/2016. 

Αναλυτικά εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post763900

----------


## nestoras

> Χα! Ατύχησες Παναγιώτη...
> 
> Αυτό που προτείνεις ως λύση του ενεργειακού, είναι *ήδη* copyrighted και μάλιστα είχαμε την τιμή  η κατοχύρωση της να γίνει στο παρόν topic πριν ακριβώς 2 χρόνια, στις 24/04/2016. 
> 
> Αναλυτικά εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post763900



Ονομάζομαι Παναγιώτης και είμαι καλά.

Ευχαριστώ για την προειδοποίηση, δεν είχα καμιά όρεξη για δικαστήρια τώρα με copyrights κτλ.

Αποσύρω την ιδέα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ...δεν είχα καμιά όρεξη για δικαστήρια τώρα με copyrights κτλ.



Με αφορμή αυτό επιτρέψτε μου να σχολιάσω κάτι για την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση και το πως μπορεί - πρέπει να την αντιμετωπίζει κανείς, σε σχέση πάντα με την ...απειλή μηνύσεων.

*Ποινικός κώδικας άρθρο 362**1
*



> Οποιος με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο ενώπιον  τρίτου ισχυρίζεται ή διαδίδει για κάποιον άλλον γεγονός που μπορεί να  βλάψει την τιμή ή την υπόληψή του τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι δύο ετών ή  με χρηματική ποινή. Η χρηματική ποινή μπορεί να επιβληθεί και μαζί με  την ποινή της φυλάκισης.



*Ποινικός κώδικας άρθρο 367**2
*



> Δεν αποτελούν άδικη πράξη: α) οι δυσμενείς κρίσεις για επιστημονικές, καλλιτεχνικές ή επαγγελματικές εργασίες.




*Ποινικός κώδικας άρθρο 1913*




> Σε φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον τριών μηνών  και σε χρηματική ποινή καταδικάζεται όποιος διασπείρει με οποιονδήποτε  τρόπο ψευδείς ειδήσεις ή φήμες ικανές να επιφέρουν ανησυχίες ή φόβο  στους πολίτες ή να ταράξουν τη δημόσια πίστη ή να κλονίσουν την  εμπιστοσύνη του κοινού στο εθνικό νόμισμα ή στις ένοπλες δυνάμεις της  χώρας ή να επιφέρουν διαταραχή στις διεθνείς σχέσεις της χώρας. Αν η  πράξη τελέστηκε επανειλημμένα μέσω του τύπου, ο υπαίτιος καταδικάζεται  τουλάχιστον* σε φυλάκιση έξι μηνών και σε χρηματική ποινή τουλάχιστον  "πεντακοσίων ενενήντα (590) ΕΥΡΩ" [200.000 δρχ.]**.     2. Όποιος από αμέλεια γίνεται  υπαίτιος κάποιας από τις πράξεις της προηγούμενης παραγράφου τιμωρείται  με φυλάκιση μέχρι ενός έτους ή με χρηματική ποινή.



 
Από τα *1* και *2* προκύπτει ότι όχι μόνο δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα απολύτως αλλά προφανώς γνωρίζοντας ο νομοθέτης ότι οι επιστημονικές εργασίες σήμερα είναι και αύριο ...δεν είναι τις απαλάσει από το αδίκημα της δυσφήμισης! Φυσικά αν το ...τραβήξουμε λιγάκι από τα ..αυτιά η όλη απάτη εμπίπτει ( έστω και με ακραία τοποθέτηση, όχι ιδιαίτερα ισχυρή ) στο αδίκημα της διασποράς ψευδών ειδήσεων ( βλέπε* 3* πιο πάνω ) γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε υπάρχουν αρκετοί χαζοί που μπορεί να μην αγοράσουν ξύλα, πετρέλαιο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο καίουν για να ζεσταθούν τον χειμώνα αν ο άσχετος, ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος πει ότι σε ένα μήνα κατασκευάζει την ανύπαρκτη συσκευή. Ή αν κάποιος από όλους αυτούς τους γνωστούς που έχουν μπλέξει με τις απίστευτες κοτσάνες τους τύχει και τους δει ή τους ακούσει... Τι λέτε να πει ο πρόεδρος της Bosch αν του πει κάποιος: "Στην Ελλάδα λέει ο Ζωγράφος ότι ζήτησες να πετάξουν την χώρα του από την ευρωζώνη μερικές μέρες μετά που σου έδειξε την ...εφεύρεση". Αυτό δεν ...διαταράσει τις ...διεθνείς σχέσεις της χώρας; Μη γελάτε! Μπορεί να πάρει ...ανάποδες ο άνθρωπος και όσο σοβαρός κι αν είναι να δημιουργήσει θέμα!

Όλες οι ...οικολογικές κραυγές επίσης και τα αναθέματα στις ...πετρελαϊκές και στους ...dealer φωτοβολταϊκών μπορούν ( πάλι με ...τράβηγμα στα άκρα λέμε ) να εμπέσουν στο άρθρο 364*4* του ποινικού κώδικα:




> Οποιος ισχυρίζεται με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο  ενώπιον τρίτου ή διαδίδει για ανώνυμη εταιρεία ορισμένο γεγονός που  είναι σχετικό με τις επιχειρήσεις, την οικονομική κατάσταση ή γενικά τις  εργασίες της ή με τα πρόσωπα που τη διοικούν ή τη διευθύνουν και που  μπορεί να βλάψει την εμπιστοσύνη του κοινού στην εταιρεία και γενικά  στις επιχειρήσεις της, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι ενός έτους ή με  χρηματική ποινή.



 Το πολύ ωραίο σε αυτό το άρθρο είναι η δεύτερη παράγραφος:




> Δεν τιμωρείται ο κατηγορούμενος αν αποδείξει την αλήθεια του γεγονότος που ισχυρίστηκε ή διέδωσε.



 Αν δηλαδή μηνύσει μια πετρελαϊκή εταιρεία τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο τότε αυτός θα πρέπει να αποδείξει στο δικαστήριο ότι η ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση λειτουργεί! Ε ρε γέλια!

Με απλά λόγια τώρα; Ο #ψεύτης , #απατεωνίσκος , #άσχετος_με_Φυσική , #ηλεκτρολόγος Πέτρος Ζωγράφος και το συνονθύλεμα που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζεται "επιστημονική ομάδα Π.Ζ." δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα απολύτως.

*Δικαίω νόμος ού κείται, ανόμοις δε και ανυποτάκτοις, ασεβέσι και αμαρτωλοίς.* (Επιστολές Αποστόλου Παύλου – _προς Τιμόθεον Α’ 1:9 Μετάφραση_: *Για τον δίκαιο δεν χρειάζεται ο νόμος αλλά για τους παράνομους και τους ανυπάκουους.* )


1 - 2 - 3 - 4 Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης Ποινικός Κώδικας

----------

kioan (24-04-18), 

leosedf (15-10-18), 

nick1974 (24-04-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Ας μου επιτραπει να σχολιασω το εκτενες νομικο κειμενο του FreeEnergy.
Ενα παραπελειπομενο πρωτα :Πανε χρονια και δοθεντος οτι η Επιστημονικη -Ερευνητικη ομαδα ΠΖ παρεμενε αφαντη , στο σκοταδι κυριολεκτικα,
απευθυνθηκα σε διασημο πρωταγωνιστη των επικοινωνιακων ομαδων και διαδοσια των ιδεων ΠΖ.Εθεσα ενα καιριο ερωτημα :Ποσο
θα παει το βαρελι το πετρελαιο Μπρεντ ,αμα τη εμφανισει ηλεκτροπαραγωγων σταθμων ΠΖ στην αγορα της ταξης του Μεγαβατ.
(κατα παπαδελο το 1 μεγαβατ ειναι το οριο της πζ τεχνολογιας κατα τις προβλεψεις της κβαντομηχανικης).
Η προφανης απαντηση του εγκριτου Μηχανικου ηταν 5 δολλαρια, καθ οτι θα εχρησιμοποιειτο πλεον μονο για Πετροχημικα και μαλιστα
αυτη την προβλεψη την εκανε σημαια στα ΜΚΔ ,πραγμα που επεφερε μεγαλη ανησυχια στις 7 αδελφες αλλα και στο ημετερο συνολικα
κυκλωμα του Εθνικου καυσιμου του Λιγνιτη .Οι κατοικοι της Κοζανης και της Πτολεμαιδας εχασαν τον υπνο τους ,ενω εντρομη η Γενοπ -Δεη
αναζητουσε διαυλο επικοινωνιας με τον ΠΖ στο προσωπο συνταξιουχου πρωην εργαζομενου της ,που μονον αυτος και σε εκπομπη του Μακη εγινε γνωστος
ως μελος της Ερευνητικη ομαδας. (ειδικος στο υδρογονο).
Για τον πανικο που ενεκυψε αιφνης στις 7  αδελφες ,μετα τις εκπομπες στη ζουγκλα ουτε λογος  ..."απεχουμε μολις 2-3 χρονια απο την συντριβη ψιθυριζαν 
οι οικονομικοι διευθυντες τους ".
Συμπερασματα(πρωιμα): Ουτε ο εισαγγελεας Κοζανης κινηθηκε αυτεπαγγελτως κατα ΠΖ και των συν αυτω αλλα και οι 7  αδελφες εκατσαν στ' αυγα τους.
Του Πετρου γελουσαν και τα μουστακια , κραδαινε τα  dvd  με τα βιντεο της ζουγκλας απο τη μια και την ανακοινωση της ΕΕΦ  απο την αλλη,
ως ατρανταχτα τεκμηρια της λειτουργιας των  συσκευων του και ας μην ειχε ακομα την πληρη θεωρια αποσφαλματωμενη.
Ας τολμουσαν να τον πανε  στα δικαστηρια  για διασπορα ψευδων ειδησεων και δημιουργιας ανησυχιας στο κοινωνικο συνολο απο την πτωση της τιμης του Πετρελαιου.

----------


## kioan

> Συμπερασματα(πρωιμα): Ουτε ο εισαγγελεας Κοζανης κινηθηκε αυτεπαγγελτως κατα ΠΖ και των συν αυτω αλλα και οι 7  αδελφες εκατσαν στ' αυγα τους.
> Του Πετρου γελουσαν και τα μουστακια , κραδαινε τα  dvd  με τα βιντεο της ζουγκλας απο τη μια και την ανακοινωση της ΕΕΦ  απο την αλλη,
> ως ατρανταχτα τεκμηρια της λειτουργιας των  συσκευων του και ας μην ειχε ακομα την πληρη θεωρια αποσφαλματωμενη.
> Ας τολμουσαν να τον πανε  στα δικαστηρια  για διασπορα ψευδων ειδησεων και δημιουργιας ανησυχιας στο κοινωνικο συνολο απο την πτωση της τιμης του Πετρελαιου.




Θυμάμαι πριν πάρα πολλά χρόνια είχα παρευρεθεί σε παράσταση σε ένα τσίρκο. Εκεί κάποια στιγμή εμφανίστηκε στη σκηνή ένας απίστευτος τύπος! Έβγαζε ατελείωτα μαντίλια από ένα καπέλο και το κάθε ένα που τραβούσε ήταν δεμένο και συμπαρέσυρε αλυσιδωτά και άλλα, πραγματικά ατελείωτα μαντίλια  :Ohmy: 

 *Spoiler:*          

Δε χρειάζεται κάποιος να είναι ειδικός για να αντιληφθεί πως αυτός ο τύπος που μπορούσε με τόση άνεση να παράγει μπροστά στα μάτια μας αμέτρητα υφάσματα, θα ήταν η ταφόπλακα της παγκόσμιας βιομηχανίας κλωστοϋφαντουργίας  :Scared: . Οι τιμές των υφασμάτων θα κατακρημνίζονταν, όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι στους κλάδους αυτούς θα έμεναν στο δρόμο, αμέτρητες εκτάσεις βαμβακοκαλλιεργειών θα σάπιζαν στους αγρούς. Πραγματικό χάος θα είχε προκληθεί εξαιτίας του καπέλου του!

Ωστόσο ούτε η παγκόσμια αγορά κλωστοϋφαντουργίας αντέδρασε, αλλά και ούτε τόλμησε να τον πάει κάποιος στα δικαστήρια κατηγορώντας τον για διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων και πρόκληση πανικού.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Εκεί που σταματά η λογική συνεχίζει ο κύριος nepomuk... 
Μια και του έδωσε αφορμή το κείμενό μου για να σχολιάσει πρέπει να απαντήσω αφού αναφέρει τεχνολογικά ζητήματα και όχι ...θρυλούμενα.





> (κατα παπαδελο το 1 μεγαβατ ειναι το οριο της πζ τεχνολογιας κατα τις προβλεψεις της κβαντομηχανικης).



Η ( ανύπαρκτη ) "τεχνολογία πζ" την οποία θέλετε τώρα να βαφτίσετε κβαντομηχανική ( γιατί όλες οι άλλες χαζομάρες δεν στέκουν ) το μόνο όριο που έχει είναι τα ψέματα που λέτε εσείς κύριε nepomuk ... Για βοηθήστε λίγο την κουβέντα ρωτώντας τον κύριο Παπαδέλο από πού κι ως πού συμπέρανε ότι το όριο είναι 1 μεγαβάτ; Έχει να κάνει με τις ( τέραχερτζ παρακαλώ! ) συχνότητες; Έχει να κάνει με το μόριο του νερού; Λίγη θεωρία θα μας βοηθούσε να καταρίψουμε πιο εύκολα τις ασυναρτησίες.





> Ας τολμουσαν να τον πανε  στα δικαστηρια  για διασπορα ψευδων ειδησεων  και δημιουργιας ανησυχιας στο κοινωνικο συνολο απο την πτωση της τιμης  του Πετρελαιου.



Δεν είπα ποτέ αυτό το πράγμα! Ίσα - ίσα τόνισα ότι είναι τραβηγμένο από τα μαλιά να πας τον Ζωγράφο στα δικαστήρια για οποιοδήποτε λόγο. Μην αλοιώνετε παρακαλώ τα λεγόμενά μου. Ο Ζωγράφος είναι ένας άσχετος, ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος που για δικούς του λόγους λέει ψέματα. Δεν μπορείς να τον πας στα δικαστήρια για αυτό το λόγο... Ή τον πιστεύεις και γελάνε μαζί σου ή δεν τον πιστεύεις. Το ίδιο θα πει κι ο δικαστής: "Ας μην τον πίστευες!" Να περιμένω τώρα να δω αναρτήσεις σε κοινωνικά δίκτυα του στυλ: "Σκοτεινά κέντρα θέλουν να παρασύρουν τον Ζωγράφο στα δικαστήρια" ή "Ανθέλληνες, πληρωμένοι κονδυλοφόροι σε τσοντοφόρουμ σχεδιάζουν την δικαστική εξόντωση του εφευρέτη"; 

Τα υπόλοιπα που γράψατε, ότι κάποιοι έχασαν τον ύπνο τους και ότι οι πετρελαϊκές γνωρίζουν ότι έχουν μερικά χρόνια ζωής και ότι ο απατεώνας ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος έχει αποδεικτικά στοιχεία είναι κατευθείαν βγαλμένα από το μυαλό του ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) ψεύτη κυρίου George Pap και στο όνομα της λογικής έχω δηλώσει ότι δεν θα τα σχολιάζω...

Γιατί δεν του λέτε του κυρίου George Pap να έρθει εδώ ...επωνύμως ( με ψευδώνυμο  :Smile:  ) και να γράφει τις χαζομαρούλες του; Νομίζω ότι οι υπερσυντονιστές θα τον ανεχθούν... Να του πεις όμως να γράφει κόσμια... Όπως κόσμια γράφεις κι εσύ ( ασχέτως αν υποστηρίζεις απίστευτες κοτσάνες ) και κανείς δεν σε έχει πειράξει εδώ. Αντιθέτως με τον ( συμπαθή κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap ο οποίος σαν ταύρος σε υαλοπωλείο με έχει βρίσει επανειλημένως, με έχει προσβάλλει και στο τέλος φροντίζει να με διαγράφει από οποιαδήποτε ...επίσημη ιστοσελίδα. Έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να "συζητήσω" με ένα χημικό με σπουδές στη Γερμανία και μέντορα Νομπελίστα. Ξεκάθαρα τον γνωρίζετε ( αν όχι προσωπικά ) αφού γράφετε ( και σκέφτεστε ) όπως ακριβώς εκείνος. Πείτε του να κοπιάσει λοιπόν. Ας με διορθώσουν οι υπερσυντονιστές όταν παίρνω το ελεύθερο και γράφω: Θα είναι καλοδεχούμενος για μια καλή, επιστημονική κουβέντα!

----------


## leosedf

Φυσικά και είναι ελεύθερο και δεν ισχύει η κατάπτυστη λογοκρισία όπως στα δικά τους φόρουμ/σελίδες και λοιπές πίπες.
Απλά δεν τολμάει κανείς να έρθει γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα πλέον, έχουν καταρριφθεί τα πάντα.

----------


## nick1974

> Ας μου επιτραπει να σχολιασω το εκτενες νομικο κειμενο του FreeEnergy.
> Ενα παραπελειπομενο πρωτα :Πανε χρονια και δοθεντος οτι η Επιστημονικη -Ερευνητικη ομαδα ΠΖ παρεμενε αφαντη , στο σκοταδι κυριολεκτικα,
> απευθυνθηκα σε διασημο πρωταγωνιστη των επικοινωνιακων ομαδων και διαδοσια των ιδεων ΠΖ.Εθεσα ενα καιριο ερωτημα :Ποσο
> θα παει το βαρελι το πετρελαιο Μπρεντ ,αμα τη εμφανισει ηλεκτροπαραγωγων σταθμων ΠΖ στην αγορα της ταξης του Μεγαβατ.
> (κατα παπαδελο το 1 μεγαβατ ειναι το οριο της πζ τεχνολογιας κατα τις προβλεψεις της κβαντομηχανικης).
> Η προφανης απαντηση του εγκριτου Μηχανικου ηταν 5 δολλαρια, καθ οτι θα εχρησιμοποιειτο πλεον μονο για Πετροχημικα και μαλιστα
> αυτη την προβλεψη την εκανε σημαια στα ΜΚΔ ,πραγμα που επεφερε μεγαλη ανησυχια στις 7 αδελφες αλλα και στο ημετερο συνολικα
> κυκλωμα του Εθνικου καυσιμου του Λιγνιτη .Οι κατοικοι της Κοζανης και της Πτολεμαιδας εχασαν τον υπνο τους ,ενω εντρομη η Γενοπ -Δεη
> αναζητουσε διαυλο επικοινωνιας με τον ΠΖ στο προσωπο συνταξιουχου πρωην εργαζομενου της ,που μονον αυτος και σε εκπομπη του Μακη εγινε γνωστος
> ...




ok...
σε ποια season συνεβησαν ολα αυτα ?

Δεν εχεις απαντησει σε καμια απ τις ερωτησεις μου και προφανως δε θα απαντησεις ουτε σ αυτη, αλλα θα εξακολουθησω να ρωταω: ΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ η απλως εφτιαξες μια ιστορια φαντασιας για να γελασουμε? (φαντασιας σκετο, οχι επιστημονικης φαντασιας γιατι οι καλοι μυθηστοριογραφοι sci fi περιγραφουν πολυ πιο λειτουργικες φουτουριστικες τεχνολογιες απ τον πολυαγαπημενο σου μπαμια).
Ποιος ασχοληθηκε μ αυτο το μπUFO? (εκτος απο οσους απλα γελανε με τις μπουρδες του και με τους πιστους του που τον ακολουθουν ...και προφανως τους αρμεγει... )

επισεις εχω μια αληθινη απορια: αυτα γραφετε μεσα στα φορουμ αυτης της ενεργειακης αιρεσης?

----------


## nepomuk

Αγαπητε Κυριε FreeEnergy ,(θα απαντησω και στον nick1974) για να ειστε ακριβοδικαιος:
Εκει που σταματαει η ...Φυσικη  αρχιζουν οι νεες σελιδες που συγγραφει ο ΠΖ και  καιρου επιτρεποντος (ζησε μαη μου)...θα 
δημοσιευσει ο Ερευνητης σε Επιστημονικα περιοδικα Κυρους.
Για τεκμηριωση του "γεγονοτος" ορα την μακροσκελη αναφορα του ευπατριδη Sir John Georgiou στο φ/β του, που προεκυψε μετα την
επισκεψη στο Κεντρο Ερευνας και Εξελιξης (R&D)Μαλεσινας ( ειπαμε για  ξεκαρφωμα).
Το max 1 megawatt (per Cavity) :Smile:  προκυπτει συμφωνα με  τα  NepoNomics : Ητοι 200 κιλοβατ
συσκευη υπο εξελιξη βλεπε Γεωργιου , "οποτε αφου τα εχει τα 200  ANETA μπορει να παει και στα 500" ορα Παπ.
Την υπαρξη κβαντικου οριου εθεσε ο .. Ριγκατονις  και το μεγαβατ  εγω , ειναι απλο.
Επισης  με την ευκαιρια βγαινω  στην αναφορα του Φορουμ παραπονουμενος ,διοτι τιθενται εν αμφιβολω οι αγνες προθεσεις μου
προς εξακριβωση της αληθειας .Ο καθενας με τον τροπο του  και ο δικος μου ειναι ανορθοδοξος , ανορθολογικος  κτλπ 
οπως νομιζω οτι αρμοζει σε αυτη την ιστορια .Ο βιος και η πολιτεια μου σε αυτο το φορουμ αλλα και στα φορα υποστηριξης ΠΖ αυτο καταμαρτυρα.
Τελος  καθε "like" που εισεπραττα στα "Ηλεκτρονικα"  εξα(χ)γρειωνε τον  "διακεκριμενο" Μηχανικο ,μεχρι που επηλθε το μοιραιο.

----------


## nick1974

τοσο ξεκαθαρες απαντησεις εδινε κι η Πυθια οταν μαστουρωνε με τις δαφνες και αυτοι που πηγαιναν για χρησμους δεν ξεραν αν τελικα αυτο που τους ειπε μεταφραζοταν στο να κανουν πολεμο με τους Περσες, η στο οτι θα  βρεξει το Σαββατο η απλα τους εστελνε να πα να @~#$θουνε  :hahahha: 


επειδη εδω δεν ειμαστε ουτε οικονομολογοι ουτε δικηγοροι για να λεμε αλλα και να εννωουμε αλλα, θα σου ηταν ευκολο στη Ρωμη να φερεσαι σα Ρωμαιος και να δινεις απαντησεις κατανοητες? Δε νομιζω να ναι δυσκολοτερο απο ολα αυτα τα γλωσσικα αλματα...

----------


## nepomuk

> τοσο ξεκαθαρες απαντησεις εδινε κι η Πυθια οταν μαστουρωνε με τις δαφνες και αυτοι που πηγαιναν για χρησμους δεν ξεραν αν τελικα αυτο που τους ειπε μεταφραζοταν στο να κανουν πολεμο με τους Περσες, η στο οτι θα  βρεξει το Σαββατο η απλα τους εστελνε να πα να @~#$θουνε 
> 
> 
> επειδη εδω δεν ειμαστε ουτε οικονομολογοι ουτε δικηγοροι για να λεμε αλλα και να εννωουμε αλλα, θα σου ηταν ευκολο στη Ρωμη να φερεσαι σα Ρωμαιος και να δινεις απαντησεις κατανοητες? Δε νομιζω να ναι δυσκολοτερο απο ολα αυτα τα γλωσσικα αλματα...






Διευκρινισεις και παραλειπομενα :
Το "μοιραιο" επηλθε δια της οριστικης; διαγραφης με  τροπο  ...μπαμπεσικο ,ητοι την αποστολη αιτηματος φιλιας,
την οποια ως χανος απεδεχθην .
Ο περιωνυμος ευπατριδης και δεινος χορευτης τσαρλεστον ,επεδειξε δειγματα μοχθηριας , οταν κατω απο τα χρονια πολλα
στις Ορθοδοξες Μαριες που ευχηθηκε,προσεθεσα και τις Καθολικες -καθ'οτι νυμφευθεις υπο το καθολικο τυπικο-στο φ/β του .
Με διεγραψε παραυτα απο προσωπου γης .Ασχετα ολα αυτα  με το υδρογονο  αλλα  ...  

Θα το φιλοσοφησω λιγακι , στη ζωη και στη φυση; ειναι ολα "πιθανοτητες".
Εκληθην απο το ιχ φορουμ του ερευνητη να προσελθω στα "κεντρικα" για κατ'ιδιαν ενημερωση ,αφου ειχα τοσες πολλες
ανησυχιες και θελησα να προσελκυσω την προσοχη της ομαδας.
Δεν μετεβην διοτι ειμαι μαλλον μαρτυριαρης .. μην τον "καψω" τον ανθρωπο ειτε  ετσι , ειτε αλλοιως.
Κατα τα δεδηλωμενα και  "χωροταξικα " το στενο της Σαλαμινας ευρισκεται σαφως εγγυτερα σου .
Αν κρατας μυστικα  ...  και μεχρι να κατασκευαστει η υποθαλασσια , τα φερυ αναμενουν  24/24.
Εν κατακλειδι και Εν ειδει τζακποτ στο  τζοκερ  ας παιξει και μια πιθανοτητα  στα 14 εκατομυρια. Ολοι κερδιζουν
απο την διπλη αναδραση , σελιδες εδω  , αλλα αντ αλλων απαντησεις , αλλα λογια  για να  αγαπιομαστε στο 
funclub κοκ.
Το κουλο για το τελος : Με προβληματιζει που στο χορο μπηκε και η Φουτζιτσου.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Σουρδείπωνε, σουρδείπωνε τα μυξερά σασβάνια
Γύρβυναν στ' αποστάχορτα μέσα, κι αναχτηρίζαν:
Κι ήταν λιγνάθλια πολύ τα σφουγγαρασχημάνια,
Τ' απόλα γουρουνόπρασα δίπλα σφυροφτελίζαν

_(Η Αλίκη στη Χώρα των Θαυμάτων)_

----------


## nick1974

για μια ακομα φορα σαφεστατος

----------


## FreeEnergy

> (κατα παπαδελο το 1 μεγαβατ ειναι το οριο της πζ τεχνολογιας κατα τις προβλεψεις της κβαντομηχανικης).







> Το max 1 megawatt (per Cavity) προκυπτει συμφωνα με  τα  NepoNomics : Ητοι 200 κιλοβατ συσκευη υπο εξελιξη βλεπε Γεωργιου , "οποτε αφου τα εχει τα 200  ANETA μπορει να παει και στα 500" ορα Παπ.
> Την υπαρξη κβαντικου οριου εθεσε ο .. Ριγκατονις  και το μεγαβατ  εγω , ειναι απλο.



Και τα δυο αυτά τα γράψατε εσείς κύριε nepomuk με διαφορά ωρών. Φάσκετε και αντιφάσκετε όπως κάνει και ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap και ο άσχετος, ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος... Επιστημονική κουβέντα με αερολογίες τέτοιου τύπου δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Ας δοκιμάσουμε όμως άλλη μια φορά; Αν και τώρα δηλώσετε "άσχετος με το καλημέρα" και αναρμόδιος τότε δεν νομίζω πως έχουμε να πούμε τίποτα περισσότερο. Όχι, όχι αυτό δεν είναι απειλή ( όπως σε προηγούμενη ανάρτηση είπατε ότι απείλησα ...θεούς και δαίμονες ). Με κουράζει η ακατάσχετη αερολογία σας. Είναι όπως έχεις μόλις τελειώσει μια αφόδευση τεραστίων διαστάσεων και ξαφνικά ανακαλύπτεις ότι δεν έχεις χαρτί να σκουπιστείς! Τόσο ενοχλητική... Είπα και σε προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ότι θα σας αγνοήσω αν δεν έχετε να πείτε κάτι επιστημονικό και το αθέτησα... Λάθος μου. Θα πιεστώ να μην το επαναλάβω. Γιατί διαδικτυκά τρολς όπως εσείς τέτοια περιμένουν..





> Το κουλο για το τελος : Με προβληματιζει που στο χορο μπηκε και η Φουτζιτσου.



 Αν δεν σε αγνοήσουμε θα συνεχίσεις τις απίστευτες κοτσάνες...

----------


## FreeEnergy

Με λένε [ *βρείτε το όνομα!* ] και δηλώνω δημόσια, διαδικτυακά και ραδιοφωνικά χωρίς αιδώ τα εξής:


Βρήκα τρόπο να *παρακάμπτω* την απαγορευτική αρχή του Carnot. Η συσκευή που έχω φτιάξει έχει έτσι απόδοση πάνω από 100% αλλά *δεν είναι αεικίνητο*!Η συσκευή που έχω κατασκευάσει διασπά το μόριο του νερού με ραδιοκύματα ισχύος *350mW* και *4 τεραχέρτζ* συχνότητα.Παρουσίασα *χειροποίητο πυκνωτή γραφενίου* στον *αντιπρόεδρο* της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών.Έδειξα την συσκευή που κατασκεύασα με *αλουμινοταινία* και χάλκινα σωληνάκια 3/4 της ίντσας σε επιστήμονες και με χειροκρότησαν ενώ με άκουσαν να λέω ότι έχει τόσες *πολλές άτμοσφαιρες πίεση* στο εσωτερικό. Η *αλουμινοταινία* ήταν προφανώς *καλής ποιότητας*!Αφού είπα στο ειδικό ( παρακαλώ! ) συνέδριο που έγινε από την ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών ότι μέσα στο νερό υπάρχει *κολλοειδές αργύρου*, τρείς μήνες μετά σε διαδικτυακή εκπομπή είπα ότι είναι ...*μυστικό* και δεν πρέπει να μαθευτεί!Δήλωσα ότι τα μέταλλα μπαίνουν *μέσα στο νερό* ( σε συγκεκριμένη εκπομπή τα έριξα κιόλας μέσα ), ενώ όταν ξεβίδωσα το *καπάκι* του μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή το περιέφερα στο στούντιο αναφωνόντας: "να και τα μέταλλα!"Παρουσίασα ένα *induction heater* λέγοντας ότι είναι πολύ ακριβή τεχνολογία ενώ κατασκεύασα ένα κολλόντας εξαρτήματα πάνω σε μια σανίδα... Το παρουσίασα για να δείξω ότι έχω βρει την ...*ιδιοσυχνότητα* του μετάλλου! Στο τέλος και παρουσία επιστημόνων αναφώνησα: "*Για την εθνική μας άμυνα αυτό!*" και παρόλο που στεναχωρέθηκα λιγάκι στην αρχή μετά δεν δείλιασα και είπα: "*...αν ξέραμε και την ιδιοσυχνότητα των καρκινικών κυττάρων*"Παρουσίασα το φαινόμενο *Seebeck* και με σβηστό παρακαλώ ένα κεράκι ρεσώ παρήγαγα* 5 αμπέρ ρεύμα*! Φυσικά εδώ είπα ότι δεν είναι ...δική μου εφεύρεση αλλά την βελτίωσα κι αυτήν!Στο ειδικό ( παρακαλώ λέμε! ) συνέδριο της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών δήλωσα ότι η συσκευή μου *δεν χρησιμοποιεί* διόδους GUNN ενώ μερικούς μήνες μετά όταν την άνοιξα *έδειξα* ...διόδους GUNN!Στην πρώτη διαδικτυακή εκπομπή δήλωσα ξεκάθαρα ότι η συσκευή *δεν χρησιμοποιεί* πολυμερικές μεμβράνες ενώ μερικούς μήνες μετα είπα ..."*να και οι πολυμερικές μεμβράνες*".Δήλωσα παρουσία επιστημόνων ότι η συσκευή μου με μια κεραία *horn* σε συνδιασμό με μια *yagi* κάνει τα 350mW ...150W.Δήλωσα ( πάλι παρουσία επιστημόνων ) ότι θα δώσω λίγο "*δυνατό υδρογόνο*" γιατί μέχρι τότε έπαιρνε .."*αδύνατο υδρογόνο*" ο κινητήρας και *δεν* δούλευε.Δήλωσα ( ναι, παρουσία επιστημόνων κι αυτό ) πως *όταν κάτι καίγεται το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του βάρους του μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια*.Έβαλα σε λειτουργία ένα δίκυκλο με *υδρογόνο* που παρήγαγε η συσκευή μου ενώ ξέχασα την βαλβίδα παροχής ...υδρογόνου ...*κλειστή*.Έγραψα την Ηελκτροφασματική Θεωρία σύμφωνα με την οποία ...*τα φωτόνια μεταφέρουν ενέργεια*!Έχω δηλώσει επανειλημένα από το 2016 ότι θα κατασκευάσω μια συσκευή *100KW* ... * 50KW* ... θα φωτίσω *ολόκληρο μνημείο*, θα ηλεκτροδοτήσω ένα *τηλεοπτικό στούντιο*.Έχω δηλώσει ότι όταν έδειξα την συσκευή στην* Bosch*, τρεiς ημέρες μετά, ο *πρόεδρος της Bosch* ζήτησε την *αποπομπή* της Ελλάδας από την Ευρωζώνη.Το κυριότερο επιχείρημά μου για την απαγορευτική αρχή Carnot του δεύτερου θερμοδυναμικού νόμου είναι το εξής: "*Δεν μπορεί η φύση να δημιουργεί νόμους που θα την καταστρέψουν*"Δήλωσα ότι η συσκευή μου *δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή* και μετά από μισή ώρα είπα ότι *εκμεταλεύεται την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας* με το περιβάλλον...Μία ολόκληρη σελίδα από την Ηλεκτροφασματική μου Θεωρία ( και ένα ισχυρό επιχείρημα επίσης ότι παρακάμπτεται η απαγορευτική αρχή Carnot ) είναι η εξής: "...λέμε λοιπόν σε ένα σημείο... Το πλέον σημαντικό με αυτή την πρόταση είναι ότι δεν υφίσταται πλέον ο περιοριστικός παράγοντας του θεωρήματος Carnot του δευτέρου θερμοδυναμικού νόμου παρά μόνο μια ελάχιστη διαφορά μεταξύ της δέλτα τζε και της δέλτα ήτα που μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί και αυτή η διαφορά είναι ίση με τον πολύ μικρό εντροπικό όρο ταυ δέλτα ες που σε τελική ανάλυση είναι ασήμαντος"*1* 
Με λένε Πέτρο Ζωγράφο και δηλώνω ότι είμαι ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός με σπουδές στη Φυσική. Τελειόφοιτος Πανεπιστημίου με 9 και 3/4 αλλά ...δεν πήρα πτυχίο. Όλα ( σχεδόν... ) τα παραπάνω τα έχω δηλώσει παρουσία επιστημόνων!! Δεν μπορεί λοιπόν παρά να είναι ...αλήθεια.

FreeEnergy: Περιμένω *επιστημονική κουβέντα* από οποιονδήποτε γύρω από αυτές τις απίστευτες ...μπούρδες. Αν σας έχει πιάσει ακατάσχετο γέλιο λυπηθείτε λιγάκι τους χημικούς μηχανικούς με σπουδές στη Γερμανία και μέντορες Νομπελίστες! Οτιδήποτε πέρα από επιστημονικό επιχείρημα υπέρ ή κατά των αερολογιών που έχει εκστομίσει ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος και αναφέρονται παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να αγνοείται. Ζητώ την συνδρομή λοιπών ανθρώπων με την στοιχειώδη κοινή λογική για να σταματήσει επιτέλους ο κύριος nepomuk να γράφει την μια χαζομάρα μετά την άλλη μπας και μας ...προκαλέσει. Επιστημονικές θέσεις και αντιθέσεις παρακαλώ. Η συλλογή ...μαργαριταριών που διαβάσατε παραπάνω είναι σχεδόν πλήρης! Δεν χρειάζεται διαγραφή ο κύριος nepomuk. Έκανε το ...κομμάτι του. Έγραψε τις απιθανολογίες του. Προτείνω να αγνοηθεί. Όπως έχει αγνοηθεί και ο άσχετος ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος και η ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεσή του ακόμη και από τον μεγαλοδημοσιογράφο που την παρουσίασε και την στήριξε στην αρχή...

*1 Πιστότατη απομαγνητοφώνηση μιας ...σελίδας της Ηλεκτροφασματικής Θεωρίας. Σύμφωνα με αυτή την ...σελίδα και ενώ δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ποιά είναι η ...πρόταση που λέει στην αρχή, έτσι παρακάμπτεται η απαγορευτική αρχή Carnot!

*

----------

kioan (25-04-18), 

manolena (25-04-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Περιμένω *επιστημονική κουβέντα* από οποιονδήποτε γύρω από αυτές τις απίστευτες ...μπούρδες. Αν σας έχει πιάσει ακατάσχετο γέλιο λυπηθείτε λιγάκι τους χημικούς μηχανικούς με σπουδές στη Γερμανία και μέντορες Νομπελίστες! Οτιδήποτε πέρα από επιστημονικό επιχείρημα υπέρ ή κατά των αερολογιών που έχει εκστομίσει ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος και αναφέρονται παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να αγνοείται. Ζητώ την συνδρομή λοιπών ανθρώπων με την στοιχειώδη κοινή λογική για να σταματήσει επιτέλους ο κύριος nepomuk να γράφει την μια χαζομάρα μετά την άλλη μπας και μας ...προκαλέσει. Επιστημονικές θέσεις και αντιθέσεις παρακαλώ.*
> *




Αγαπητε FreeEnergy, η οποια επιστημονικη κουβεντα μαζι τους νομιζω εχει ολοκληρωθει εδω και κανα δυο χρονια και απλα συμπληρωνουμε και αναμασσαμε πραγματα που τα εχουμε πει και επαναλαβει απειρες φορες. ?(Εσυ ο ιδιος μονο στο καναλι σου στο ΥΤ εχεις ξεβρακωσει ...πανω απο το 100% αυτης της μπουρδας :Thumbup1:  ).
Απο κει και περα τι αλλο επιστημονικο να υπωθει που δεν εχει υπωθει, και ΠΟΣΟ πια να καταρριφθει οτιδηποτε εχει βγει απ το στομα του φιδεμπορα?
Ο δε nepomuk δεν αντιμετωπιζεται επιστημονικα αφου εξ αρχης δηλωνει -βολικα- ασχετος, αλλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα εχει ξεφυγει σε τετοιο βαθμο που δεν μπορει να αντιμετωπιστει καν με τη χρηση της λογικης σκεψης η οποιουδηποτε διαλογου με επιχηρρηματα, αφου και τα ιδια του τα μυνηματα γινονται ολο και περισσοτερο ακατανοητα!
Ειναι καποιος που κουβαληθηκε ως spy? ως commando ισως? οπως και να χει ο ιδιος νομιζει πως κατι κανει, και πιθανο το ιδιο να νομιζουν κι οι φιλοι του στην εν λογο ενεργειακη αιρεση, ενω για μας -και στην πραγματικοτητα- απλα φερεται σα γελωτοποιος που ηρθε για να μας διασκεδασει.
Οπως και να χει η παρουσια του εδω μας δινει ενα πατημα να πουμε στους αναγνωστες απο πζ μερια -γιατι σιγουρα παρακολουθουν τα εδω γραφομενα- πεντε δεκα πραγματα.
Τωρα κατα ποσο τα καταλαβαινουν η οχι, αυτο πια εγκειται στο ποσο θυμα θελει να ναι καποιος μεσα του, και αν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που παλια διαβαζαν για ομαδες εψιλον, μετα λιακοπουλο, μετα ακολουθησαν το σωρρα, και τωρα ακολουθουν αυτη τη μπουρδα, γι αυτους δυσκολα θα υπαρξει σωτηρια (και να πω την αληθεια δε χρειαζεται κι ολας, αφου οταν ξεφουσκωσει αυτη η χαζομαρα θα πα να προσκολληθουν στον επομενο σωτηρα ...μετα το μεθεπομενο κοκ).
Επισεις πιστευω πως το συγκεκριμενο τοπικ παρακολουθειται απο πολυ περισσοτερο κοσμο απ οσους νομιζουμε, και οχι μονο απο πιστους αλλα και απο τους αμεσα εμπλεκομενους (απλα το εικαζω) και δεν εννοω τον πζ και τον ταρζαν που ετσι κι αλλιως θα ηταν παραλογο να αναμενουν απο δω καποια διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση.

----------


## manolena

> Ας μου επιτραπει να σχολιασω το εκτενες νομικο κειμενο του FreeEnergy.
> Ενα παραπελειπομενο πρωτα :Πανε χρονια και δοθεντος οτι η Επιστημονικη -Ερευνητικη ομαδα ΠΖ παρεμενε αφαντη , στο σκοταδι κυριολεκτικα,
> απευθυνθηκα σε διασημο πρωταγωνιστη των επικοινωνιακων ομαδων και διαδοσια των ιδεων ΠΖ.Εθεσα ενα καιριο ερωτημα :Ποσο
> θα παει το βαρελι το πετρελαιο Μπρεντ ,αμα τη εμφανισει ηλεκτροπαραγωγων σταθμων ΠΖ στην αγορα της ταξης του Μεγαβατ.
> (κατα παπαδελο το 1 μεγαβατ ειναι το οριο της πζ τεχνολογιας κατα τις προβλεψεις της κβαντομηχανικης).
> Η προφανης απαντηση του εγκριτου Μηχανικου ηταν 5 δολλαρια, καθ οτι θα εχρησιμοποιειτο πλεον μονο για Πετροχημικα και μαλιστα
> αυτη την προβλεψη την εκανε σημαια στα ΜΚΔ ,πραγμα που επεφερε μεγαλη ανησυχια στις 7 αδελφες αλλα και στο ημετερο συνολικα
> κυκλωμα του Εθνικου καυσιμου του Λιγνιτη .Οι κατοικοι της Κοζανης και της Πτολεμαιδας εχασαν τον υπνο τους ,ενω εντρομη η Γενοπ -Δεη
> αναζητουσε διαυλο επικοινωνιας με τον ΠΖ στο προσωπο συνταξιουχου πρωην εργαζομενου της ,που μονον αυτος και σε εκπομπη του Μακη εγινε γνωστος
> ...



Να σου πω κάτι; 

Εχεις μάλλον τρεις επιλογές:

Ή σταματάς να αραδιάζεις μπούρδες εδώ μέσα και γράφεις πράγματα που μπορούν να σταθούν ή κάτσε σε μια άκρη και παρακολούθησε αυτά που γράφονται εδώ από νορμάλ, μορφωμένους ανθρώπους ή ξανά γύρνα πίσω από εκεί που ήρθες με την κανονική σου ταυτότητα και συνέχισε να συνομιλείς εκεί με όλα τα υπόλοιπα μπαούλα -έως κασελοντίβανα- που ανήκετε στην "ομάδα υποστήριξης" του γερο-ξεκούτη ...παρ' ολίγον απόφοιτου του Φυσικού με 9 και3/4...

Αλλιώς αν κάτσεις εδώ χωρίς απαντήσεις που να στέκουν σε αυτά που ερωτάσαι και χωρίς να μασάς φύλλα δάφνης ή έχοντας πιει το Βόσπορο σε τίποτα ...σκάτς, θα σε πάρουν με τις πέτρες...

EDIT:
Ερώτηση #2:
Μήπως είσαι γραμμένος στο μαγαζάκι του Σώρρα μαζί με τα άλλα μπουμπούκια που κωλοχτυπιούνται για τα αν τα αλουμινόχαρτα και οι κυματοδηγοί που τους έκοψε με σουγιά κωλοκοτρωναίικο ο ...επιστήμονας της κακιάς ώρας δουλεύουν;

----------

kioan (25-04-18), 

nick1974 (25-04-18)

----------


## nick1974

> [*]Έχω δηλώσει ότι όταν έδειξα την συσκευή στην* Bosch*, τρεiς ημέρες μετά, ο *πρόεδρος της Bosch* ζήτησε την *αποπομπή* της Ελλάδας από την Ευρωζώνη.



 Εδώ που τα λέμε αυτό θα μπορούσε να ναι και αλήθεια... Σκέψου τωρα να σαι πρόεδρος της Bosch και να σου έρθει ο τσαρλατάνος με τα υψισυχνα σωληνάκια, τις αλουμινοταινιες και τους χειροποίητους πυκνωτές γραφενίου και να σου λέει κι από πάνω πως έχει και την υποστήριξη των Ελλήνων Φυσικών μέσω του αντιπροέδρου της Ένωσης τους!!!
Εγώ στη θέση του τουλάχιστο θα λέγα σε όποιον θέλει να πάει σε τέτοιο μέρος να κάνει πρώτα εμβόλια χολέρας και κίτρινου πυρετου και να χει και οποσδηποτε πρόχειρο ένα τηλέφωνο πρεσβείας  


Όσον αφορά το induction heater ο τύπος έχει μείνει τόσο πίσω που δεν αποκλείω να θυμαται πως το άκουσε ως πανάκριβη τεχνολογία όταν υπήρχε μόνο σε εργοστάσια παραγωγής σωλήνων (που όντως ήταν πανάκριβη τεχνολογια). Το ότι οι οποίες γνώσεις του είναι απαρχαιωμένες φαίνεται κι απ' τα 20 F του πυκνωτή που για κάποιο λόγο νομίζει  πως στο ebay ανακάλυψε κάτι που γνωρίζουν ελάχιστοι σε κλειστό κύκλο... Και για αυτό έχει και το θράσος να το παρουσιάσει ως δικό του!
Αναμένω η επόμενη μεγάλη του εφεύρεση να ναι τα ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα η τα smd υλικά


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Ο Γατος επεστρεψε επι το εργον ,τα ποντικια κρυφτηκαν ,η ταξις απεκατεσταθη.
Το σωμα των κριτων -ενορκων αφου εξετασε επισταμενως τα πειστηρια, σχηματισε δικανικη πεποιθηση 
και απεφανθη ομοφωνως:ΑΠΑΤΗ , ΑΠΑΤΗ ,ΑΠΑΤΗ.
Ουτε μια  στα  14  εκατομυρια  για  κατι διαφορετικο εστω και ελαφρως.

Απομενει ο προσδιορισμος της απατης για την επιμετρηση της "ποινης" .
Αλλη η βαρυτητα της πολιτικης απατης  ..  πχ με οπλο  το υδρογονο ως καθολικη παροχη στους πολιτες 
κατεβαινει στις επομενες εκλογες το ΚΚΖωγραφου  και οτι αποφασισει το εκλογικο σωμα ,και αλλο πραγμα ειναι 
να κυνηγας κοτοπουλα για μαδημα .Αν τα τελευταια ειναι απο δαυτα με Πετσα Γραφενιου ,τοτε η ηθικη απαξια
της πραξης πολλαπλασιαζεται .

Φρονω οτι κυριο μελημα οσων μελων του φορουμ συνεισεφεραν σε αυτο το θεμα ,ηταν και παραμενει να μην
"δαγκωσει" ο μουστακιας τον Λαοτζικο.Απο κει και περα αν τα "φαει " σε συνεργασια με επαγγελματιες -ορκισμενους μαλιστα- στην
προστασια του λαικου συμεφεροντος , καλοφαγωτα .Το αυτο ισχυει και για τους τυχον αιρετους  συνεργατες του -και αυτοι ορκισμενοι ειναι -και στο φιναλε
οι ψηφοφοροι ας προσεχαν.Για τους συμμετοχους - κραχτες , celebrities και αναγνωρισιμους απο το πληθος μαιντανους ... προτεινω τον 
λαικο "χεσοβολισμο" ως λαοπλανοι.

----------


## manolena

Δεν υπάρχει ετούτος εδώ... Κείμενο βγαλμένο από μυαλό Σαλβαδόρ Νταλί και βάλε,  ο σουρεαλισμός σε όλο του το μεγαλείο x1000...
Απαξίωση.  
Μήπως επειδή τα έλαια κάναβης γίνανε νόμιμα και πωλούνται στα φαρμακεία,  καταπίνονται με τις καράφες;
Στην υγειά μας ρε παιδιά!!!

----------


## nick1974

> Ο Γατος επεστρεψε επι το εργον ,τα ποντικια κρυφτηκαν ,η ταξις απεκατεσταθη.
> Το σωμα των κριτων -ενορκων αφου εξετασε επισταμενως τα πειστηρια, σχηματισε δικανικη πεποιθηση 
> και απεφανθη ομοφωνως:ΑΠΑΤΗ , ΑΠΑΤΗ ,ΑΠΑΤΗ.
> Ουτε μια στα 14 εκατομυρια για κατι διαφορετικο εστω και ελαφρως.



Ακριβως αυτο δε καταλαβαινεις και ουτε θα το καταλαβεις επειδη δεν εχεις σχεση με τις θετικες επιστημες.
Ουτε μια ΣΤΟ ΑΠΕΙΡΟ. 
Δε ξερω ποσο χαλαρη ειναι η εννοια του ΜΗΔΕΝΟΣ στα οικονομικα, αλλα εμεις εδω οταν λεμε ΜΗΔΕΝ εννωουμε *Μ Η Δ Ε Ν 
*Ουτε μια στα 14 εκατομμυρια ουτε στα 14 τρισεκατομμυρια ουτε μια στα ...βαλε τοσα μηδενικα οσα ατομα υπαρχουν στο συμπαν κι ολο στο απειρο!   ΜΗΔΕΝ πιθανοτητα









> Φρονω οτι κυριο μελημα οσων μελων του φορουμ συνεισεφεραν σε αυτο το θεμα ,ηταν και παραμενει να μην
> "δαγκωσει" ο μουστακιας τον Λαοτζικο.Απο κει και περα αν τα "φαει " σε συνεργασια με επαγγελματιες -ορκισμενους μαλιστα- στην
> προστασια του λαικου συμεφεροντος , καλοφαγωτα



Φρονεις εντελως λαθος!
Προσωπικα αν εβλεπα μια ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΛΟΣΤΗΜΕΝΗ απατη που να μπορει να ξεγελασει ειδικους απο εναν ανθρωπο με βαθια γνωση του αντικειμενου μπορει και να μη με πειραζε ιδιεταιρα το ολο στορι, -η τεσπα με αλλο ματι θα εβλεπα ενα αρχι-villain, και με αλλο ενα ερασιτεχνη μπαμια φιδεμπορο του κολου- γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως ετσι ακριβως λειτουργει η θεωρια της εξελιξης των ειδων, και οι ισχυροτεροι ζουν σε βαρος των κατωτερων.
Οταν ομως βλεπω ενα σαλεμενο ΑΣΧΕΤΟ που μπλεκεται σε ξενα χωραφια, και που βιαζει καθε γνωστη και αγνωστη επιστημη προκειμενου να πατησει πανω σε λουμπεν καμμενους, ε οχι ρε φιλε, αυτος παει για πισσα και πουπουλα, οπως ολοι οι τυποι αυτου του ειδους που παλια πουλαγαν στην Αγρια Δυση "φαρμακα για ολες τις ασθενειες" (απ ΟΛΟΥΣ του ειδους ΕΝΑΣ μονο γλυτωσε το πισσαρισμα κι εγινε και παμπλουτος επειδη απο καθαρη τυχη ανακαλυψε την Κοκα Κολα, αλλα μετα το εκμεταλευτηκε και απο απατεωνας εγινε κανονικος επιχηρηματιας).
Το θεμα μας δε νομιζω πως ειναι το ποιους θελει να ξεγελασει αυτος ο ΚΟΥΤΟπονηρος ερασιτεχνης ταχυδακτυλουργος, αλλα οτι προκειμενου να το κανει μπλεχτηκε με την επιστημη χωρις να εχει ιδεα απο τιποτα απ οσα λεει, και πολυ περισσοτερο το οτι εχει για support τον αντιπροεδρο της ΕΕΦ!!!!!! ΑΥΤΑ ειναι που μας βγαζουν απ τα ρουχα μας και τα πυροτουβλα που αμολαει καθε φορα που ανοιγει το στομα του. Ας ασχολουταν με καμια απατη χρησιμοποιοντας πχ θεωριες οικονομικων και προσωπικα ουτε καν θα ασχολουμουν (προφανως ουτε το ονομα του δε θα θυμομουν).
Ετσι κι αλλιως καπως πρεπει να ζησουν και τα λαμογια, ειτε τρωγοντας απο ηλιθια θυματα, ειτε τρωγοντας απ το δημοσιο χρημα απ τους φορους μας στη φυλακη... ε, δε με ενοχλει κι ιδιεταιρα το πρωτο, αλλα οχι σε βαρος μιας απ τις μεγαλυτερες κατακτησεις του ανθρωπινου πολιτισμου που ειναι η γνωση των φυσικων νομων που λειτουργει αυτο το ρημαδι το συμπαν που ζουμε.

----------


## kioan

> Δεν υπάρχει ετούτος εδώ... Κείμενο βγαλμένο από μυαλό Σαλβαδόρ Νταλί και βάλε,  ο σουρεαλισμός σε όλο του το μεγαλείο x1000...




Προφανώς θέλει να κουκουλωθουν τα μηνύματα που ξεσκεπάζουν την απάτη και τις αντιφάσεις του "εφευρέτη" και προσπαθεί να τα κάνει να χάθουν ανάμεσα σε κατεβατά ανούσιων γραπτών τύπου lorem ipsum 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Δεν υπάρχει ετούτος εδώ...




Ενω αυτα που λεει και ισχυριζεται ο ΠΖ  "ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ".
Στο σχολειο που πηγαινες δεν σε μαθανε το 
"_Πάσσαλος_, _πασσάλω_ εκκρούεται";

----------


## kioan

> Ενω αυτα που λεει και ισχυριζεται ο ΠΖ  "ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ".



Πρόκειται για διαγωνισμό ανοησίας λοιπόν.

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Πρόκειται για διαγωνισμό ανοησίας λοιπόν.





ας παιρνει ενα πυκνωτη γραφενιου των 20 ΦΑΡΑΝΤ (ετσι φωναζοντας προφερεται αυτο γιατι αλλιως υπαρχει κινδυνος πτωσης απο καρεκλα :Lol: ) πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ μετα το φαγητο και θα του περασει

----------


## nepomuk

> ας παιρνει ενα πυκνωτη γραφενιου των 20 ΦΑΡΑΝΤ (ετσι φωναζοντας προφερεται αυτο γιατι αλλιως υπαρχει κινδυνος πτωσης απο καρεκλα) πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ μετα το φαγητο και θα του περασει





Ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα οπως ακριβως τα λες και με την παραπανω φραση σου προκαλεσες αλυσιδωτη αντιδραση ,παρακινωντας γνωστο χημικο να σου προσφερει 
"Οικολογικη,ελευθερη και τζαμπα Αυτοκινηση."


George Pap:   Όπως πάντα ένας εξαιρετικός Παντελής.
Μιά  ένσταση μόνο, θα ήθελα μια διασύνδεση υπερπυκνωτών και ηλεκτροκίνησης  με ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ. Και αυτό γιατί το ένα συμπληρώνει το άλλο. Το  Υδρογόνο όταν το απελευθερώσεις, το μόνο αρνητικό που έχει είναι ότι δεν  θέλει να το περιορίσεις, γι αυτό το παρομοιάζω με το τζίνι που βγήκε  από το λυχνάρι. Έτσι λοιπόν όταν συνδυαστεί με υπερπυκνωτές δίνει  ακαριαία την μέγιστη απόδοσή του, η οποία στην συνέχεια είναι σε θέση να  κινήσει τους ηλεκτροκινητήρες με πολύ υψηλές αποδόσεις.
Έν  κατακλείδι Συσκευή Ζωγράφου, υπερπυκνωτές σύντομα Γραφενίου και ένας  σύγχρονος ηλεκτρονικός εγκέφαλος θα μας δώσουν Καθαρή, Οικολογικη,  Ελεύθερη και Τζάπα αυτοκίνηση.

papafenio.jpg


   1h editado.

----------


## VaselPi

_Συμπερασματικα θα ελεγα : κατω τα χερια απο εναν ερασιτεχνη ερευνητη που προσπαθει "με τα ψεμματα " να απελευθερωσει τον ανθρωπο απο την ενεργειακη σκλαβια*_ .

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk.* 

Παίδες, δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση με ένα άτομο, που μετά από ανάγνωση 2000 μηνυμάτων στο εδώ Φόρουμ συνεχίζει να πιστεύει ότι ο Π.Ζ. προσπαθεί να απελευθερώσει τον άνθρωπο από την ενεργειακή σκλαβιά. Ο κύριος θέλει να βλέπει «φως στο τούνελ». Αφήστε τον να το «βλέπει». Σε αυτό τον βοηθά και η «ενημέρωση» που δέχεται από «καταρτισμένα» και «έγκριτα» άτομα σε θέματα ενεργειακά:  

_απευθυνθηκα σε διασημο πρωταγωνιστη των επικοινωνιακων ομαδων και διαδοσια των ιδεων ΠΖ.Εθεσα ενα καιριο ερωτημα :Ποσο_
_θα παει το βαρελι το πετρελαιο Μπρεντ ,αμα τη εμφανισει ηλεκτροπαραγωγων σταθμων ΠΖ στην αγορα της ταξης του Μεγαβατ.
(κατα παπαδελο το 1 μεγαβατ ειναι το οριο της πζ τεχνολογιας κατα τις προβλεψεις της κβαντομηχανικης).
Η προφανης απαντηση του εγκριτου Μηχανικου ηταν 5 δολλαρια, καθ οτι θα εχρησιμοποιειτο πλεον μονο για Πετροχημικα και μαλιστα
αυτη την προβλεψη την εκανε σημαια στα ΜΚΔ ,πραγμα που επεφερε μεγαλη ανησυχια στις 7 αδελφες αλλα και στο ημετερο συνολικα
κυκλωμα του Εθνικου καυσιμου του Λιγνιτη .Οι κατοικοι της Κοζανης και της Πτολεμαιδας εχασαν τον υπνο τους ,ενω εντρομη η Γενοπ -Δεη
αναζητουσε διαυλο επικοινωνιας με τον ΠΖ στο προσωπο συνταξιουχου πρωην εργαζομενου της ,που μονον αυτος και σε εκπομπη του Μακη εγινε γνωστος
ως μελος της Ερευνητικη ομαδας. (ειδικος στο υδρογονο)._

Από την ενημέρωση αυτή βλέπουμε σε ποιον κόσμο (σύμπαν) ζουν αυτά τα άτομα και τι συζητάνε μεταξύ τους.
Ευτυχώς που ο nepomuk δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει η φράση: 1 μεγαβάτ ανά κυψελίδα. Αν καταλάβαινε, θα έπεφτε σε μελαγχολία, διότι με απόδοση 90 %, αυτό, μεταξύ άλλων, σημαίνει να αποβάλεις 100 κιλοβάτ θερμότητας από την κυψελίδα, με διαστάσεις, ας πούμε 10(cm)x10(cm). Με την υπάρχουσα τεχνολογία σχετικά άνετα αποβάλλεται η θερμότητα από την κυψελίδα των 100 βαττ. Τα 100 κιλοβάτ - την κυψελίδα απλούστατα θα την τίξουν! 
Αφήστε τον κύριο να βλέπει «φως στο τούνελ», εφόσον έτσι νιώθει καλύτερα. Εμείς, το δικό μας καθήκον τα κάναμε και τον ενημερώσαμε σχετικώς. Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν οι προτιμήσεις, η προσωπική ευθύνη και οι επιλογές.  
Βασίλειος.

----------

nick1974 (26-04-18)

----------


## leosedf

> Προφανώς θέλει να κουκουλωθουν τα μηνύματα που ξεσκεπάζουν την απάτη και τις αντιφάσεις του "εφευρέτη" και προσπαθεί να τα κάνει να χάθουν ανάμεσα σε κατεβατά ανούσιων γραπτών τύπου lorem ipsum 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Θα βάζουμε λίνκ στο πόστ αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882 συνεχώς για σπάσιμο.



Τελικά δε φτάνει μόνο ο τενεκές του μουστακαλή, χρειάζεται και παραδοσιακούς (χειροποίητους από το ebay) πυκνωτές γραφενίου για να λειτουργήσει σωστά, αλλιώς δεν παίζουν τα ηλεκτροκίνητα. :Lol:  Λες και πριν παίζανε.

----------

kioan (26-04-18)

----------


## rama

Εκεί που το πήγαινε για εστιατόριο μοντέρνας κουζίνας, καταλήγουμε σε καφεγαλακτοζυθοκαπνοπωλείο. Αχταρμάς από τεχνολογικούς όρους, γραφένια, υπερπυκνωτές, μέταλλα, κλπ με αστικούς μύθους για Bosch, κατοίκους Κοζάνης, και ολίγη από κομμουνιστική σκέψη περί ανθρώπινης σκλαβιάς.

----------

kioan (26-04-18), 

nick1974 (26-04-18)

----------


## manolena

> Ενω αυτα που λεει και ισχυριζεται ο ΠΖ  "ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ".
> Στο σχολειο που πηγαινες δεν σε μαθανε το 
> "_Πάσσαλος_, _πασσάλω_ εκκρούεται";



'Οχι.
Στο σχολείο που πήγαινα με μάθανε:
"*Το παρα...μαλακίζειν ΟΥΚ φιλοσοφείν εστί*"

Το να αμολάς τόση παπάντζα και π@π@ριές μέσα σε τόσο λίγες γραμμές και για τόσα πολλά μηνύματα, όπως εσύ και οι όμοιοί σου για ένα θέμα που δεν υφίσταται
όχι μόνο σε ετούτο το σύμπαν αλλά ούτε και σε κανένα απο τα παράλληλά του (σ.σ. άν δεν είσαι κι εσύ ένας απο αυτούς που μας αραδιάζεις πως συνομιλούσες και
που μας κουβαλήθηκαν εδώ για να πιάσουν ό,τι ψάρια μπορούν απο γνώση για να έχουν να λένε...), *ΔΕΝ* είναι δείγμα *σοφίας* (φιλο-σοφία) που σε διακρίνει. Άλλωστε
το έγραψα παραπάνω. Η μ@λ@κία που έχεις αμολήσει εδώ μέσα πάει σύννεφο.

----------

kioan (26-04-18)

----------


## manolena

> ας παιρνει ενα πυκνωτη γραφενιου των 20 ΦΑΡΑΝΤ (ετσι φωναζοντας προφερεται αυτο γιατι αλλιως υπαρχει κινδυνος πτωσης απο καρεκλα) πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ μετα το φαγητο και θα του περασει



Και με τις ...νέες τεχνολογίες, μπορεί να τον φτιάχνει και χειροποίητο όπως λέει, σπίτι του με το μπλέντερ της κυρα-Ζωγράφαινας:

http://www.skai.gr/news/technology/article/256391/to-grafenio-borei-na-paraskeuastei-akomi-kai-stin-kouzina-/

----------


## kioan

> Και με τις ...νέες τεχνολογίες, μπορεί να τον φτιάχνει και χειροποίητο όπως λέει, σπίτι του με το μπλέντερ της κυρα-Ζωγράφαινας:
> 
> http://www.skai.gr/news/technology/article/256391/to-grafenio-borei-na-paraskeuastei-akomi-kai-stin-kouzina-/



Δεν έχει χώρο για τέτοια πράγματα στην κουζίνα. Εκεί, όπως μας έχει πει και δείξει ο ίδιος ο Πολύ Ζαβός υπάρχουν στοιβαγμένοι _"κάποιοι φασματικοί αναλυτές, κάποια network analyzer, κάποια communication test set, κάποια συχνόμετρα που ανεβαίνουν μέχρι τους 200GHz... δηλαδή πράγματα τα οποία είναι πανάκριβα"_   :Lol: 

Τι και αν τα υπερσύγχρονα όργανα (20+ ετών παρακαλώ) ο κατασκευαστής τους τα έφτιαξε να μετράνε ως το 1GHz... Στα μάτια του Πολύ Ζαβού και του κοπαδιού των αμόρφωτων οπαδών του, αυτά μετράνε μέχρι τα THz που φτάνουν οι τενεκεδοκατασκευές του.

----------


## nepomuk

Το #2122 αναθεωρηθηκε προσθετοντας .. ΠαΠαΦενιο.

----------


## nick1974

Εγώ πάλι για σπάσιμο ανεβάζω Λίνκ από mouser με πυκνωτακι 6000 Φαραντ https://eu.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...1FjWw0S8jRw%3d (οι 500ρηδες στο ali 2-3 ευρώ έχουν εξ άλλου κι οι 50ρηδες 4ευρω εδώ στην ελλαδα οπότε παραειναι meinstream) 
Έτσι μπας και πέσει κανας μπούφος απ' την καρέκλα του κι από επιστήμονας ερευνητής πάει στο Άγιο όρος μπογιατζης. (Κι εκεί σκατα θα τα κάνει αλλά τεσπα ...μπογιές με υψηλές συχνότητες και γραφένιο θα τους λέει και θα βάφει με... ...γυψο)
Και αυτα έτσι δωράκι προς πληροφόρηση των μπουφων που τον ακολουθουν και διαβάζουν εδω, όχι για το τι υπάρχει στην αγορά, αλλά μπας και καταλαβουν ότι το το σουργελο που τους πλασάρεται ως μεγαλοεπιστημων ερευνητής γνωρίζει λιγότερα κι απ' αυτους!!!!
Μα πόσο πια να πρέπει να το τερματίσει κάποιος για να τον πάρουν στο ψιλό ακόμα και οι τσιμεντολιθοι που τον ακολουθουν? Ο άνθρωπος που έφερε το αεικίνητο φτιάχνει και χειροποίητα πυκνωτακια? 


Αζωτα, γραφενια, συχνότητες, κολλοειδή, Ρόδες ποδηλάτου, καζανάκια, μοτερακια, ινβερτερ, πυκνωτακια, συχνότητες καρκινικών κυττάρων, υψισυχνα σωληνάκια, ...ταλαντωτές ΤΗΖ  με cpu, νερά, στραγάλια, αυγολέμονα... Ας συνδέσει  και κάνα μπιντε και καμία χεστρα στις μεγαλοεφευρεσεις του μήπως φτιάξει και πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Αν καταλάβαινε, θα έπεφτε σε μελαγχολία, διότι με απόδοση 90 %, αυτό, μεταξύ άλλων, σημαίνει να αποβάλεις 100 κιλοβάτ θερμότητας από την κυψελίδα, με διαστάσεις, ας πούμε 10(cm)x10(cm). Με την υπάρχουσα τεχνολογία σχετικά άνετα αποβάλλεται η θερμότητα από την κυψελίδα των 100 βαττ. Τα 100 κιλοβάτ - την κυψελίδα απλούστατα θα την τίξουν!



Έλα μωρέ κι εσύ, λεπτομέρειες...
Με 90 τις εκατό απόδοση ναι, αλλά με 900 τις εκατό που θα χει η ζωγραφομηχανη όχι μόνο θερμότητα δε θα χει αλλά θα ρίχνει και τη θερμοκρασία μόνη της... ...λίγο πιο κάτω απ' το απόλυτο μηδεν! Κι έτσι εκτός από ελεύθερη ενέργεια θα χουν και ελεύθερη καταψυξη.
Ήδη ο βοκτας θέλει να παραγγείλει 2 για να καταψυχει κοτόπουλα και το λόμπι πωλητών υγρού αζώτου ψάχνει πόσο θα πέσει η τιμή του όταν οι ζωγραφομηχανες βγουν στην αγορα.
Τώρα μάλιστα πειραματίζεται στην κουζίνα του να φτιάξει μια σουπερνόβα με υψηλές συχνότητες αλουμινοταινιες και γραφένιο που να εξισορροπεί τη θερμοκρασία του πλανητη όταν μπουν μπροστά οι μηχανές για να μη παγώσουμε και μας φάνε τα μαμουθ, αλλά έχει κολλήσει το project  επειδή με διάτρητα υλικά θα ναι τεράστιο για αυτό τώρα επεξεργάζεται μια νέα εφεύρεση που θα λέγεται ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα και θα βγει με έπαρση να λέει δείχνοντας ένα 555 που θα χει σβήσει τα στοιχεία τσαπατσουλικα με μπλάνκο  "ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΚΑΤΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ 50 ΤΡΑΝΖΊΣΤΟΡ  για να μην πέσουν κάποιοι απ' την καρέκλα τους"


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

nestoras (26-04-18)

----------


## kioan

> με απόδοση 90 %, αυτό, μεταξύ άλλων, σημαίνει να αποβάλεις 100 κιλοβάτ θερμότητας από την κυψελίδα, με διαστάσεις, ας πούμε 10(cm)x10(cm). Με την υπάρχουσα τεχνολογία σχετικά άνετα αποβάλλεται η θερμότητα από την κυψελίδα των 100 βαττ. Τα 100 κιλοβάτ - την κυψελίδα απλούστατα θα την τίξουν!



Ρε για αυτό αγχώνεσαι; 
Την έξτρα θερμότητα θα την μετατρέπει σε ηλεκτρική όπως μας είχε δείξει και ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος στην τηλεοπτική εκπομπή. Σε αυτή ντε, με το στοιχείο peltier και το ρεσό κεράκι που δεν κατάφερε να ανάψει (αλλά παρόλα αυτά παρήγαγε ενέργεια και χωρίς πηγή θερμότητας)  :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

Νεα ηχηρη Παρεμβαση του ΠαΠαΧερτζ και "εξυπνο" πλασαρισμα της τεχνολογιας ΠΖ ,κατω απο δημοσιευμα των νεων τεχνολογιων του 
διαχρονικα εγκυρου και συστημικου "Βηματος".
Που παει και τα βρισκει και πως συσχετιζει το ενα με το αλλο ,ειναι 'Αλλου Παπα Ευαγγελιο.
Το πλασαρισμα το ειδαμε , το λανσαρισμα να δουμε ...... :Smile: 

*George Pap ha compartido un enlace.*

2 horas

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ "ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ" ΤΩΝ TERAHERZ ΟΣΟ Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΣ.


*Ερχονται τα (ασύρματα) Terahertz*

   Νέα τεχνολογία βελτιώνει σε μέγιστο βαθμό την ταχύτητας της ασύρματης μετάδοσης δεδομένων
          ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ:  06/02/2017 11:35

*Ο πομπός* 
 Ιάπωνες ερευνητές του Πανεπιστημίου της Χιροσίμα και της εταιρείας  Panasonic ανακοίνωσαν ότι δημιούργησαν έναν πομπό terahertz (THz), ο  οποίος είναι ικανός να μεταδίδει ασύρματα ψηφιακά δεδομένα με ταχύτητα  που υπερβαίνει τα 100 gigabits (0,1 terabit) το δευτερόλεπτο, μέσω ενός  μοναδικού καναλιού, χρησιμοποιώντας τη συχνότητα των 300 GHz.
..................................
http://www.tovima.gr/science/technol...le/?aid=860989

----------


## nestoras

Φαση θα ειχε τωρα να εβγαινα ο ΠΖ και να δηλωνε οτι οι Γιαπωνεζοι του εκλεψαν την τεχνολογια...

----------

tzitzikas (27-04-18)

----------


## kioan

Οι Ιάπωνες μπορεί να ασχολούνται με Terahertz, o "εφευρέτης" Πέτρος Ζωγράφος με την τανάλια και το *στραβο*κατσάβιδο σίγουρα όχι.

Αλλά αυτό θα μου πείτε το ξέρατε ήδη και είναι αυτονόητο. Οπότε ας δούμε λίγο λίγο από το έργο μιας ομάδας ερευνητών της Panasonic σχετικά με κεραίες για συχνότητες πάνω από τα 300GHz, μπας και ανοίξει τα μάτια του κανένας "υποστηρικτή".

Σε μια παλαιότερη εργασία τους...
Karl, N. J., McKinney, R. W., Monnai, Y., Mendis, R., & Mittleman, D. M. (2015). Frequency-division multiplexing in the terahertz range using a leaky-wave antenna. Nature Photonics, 9(11), 717.
...μας παρουσιάζουν πως θα ήταν μια κεραία για συχνότητες Terahertz:



*Figure 1* | Schematic of the multiplexer. 
*a*, A wave is coupled into a parallelplate waveguide with plate separation b. This wave emerges from the leaky waveguide at a unique angle _φ_, determined by the phase-matching condition (described in the main text). If the input wave contains multiple frequency components, then these components are demultiplexed, each emerging at a unique angle. Alternatively, in the multiplexing geometry, a wave arriving at frequency ν is coupled into the waveguide if it arrives at the correct angle _φ_.
In the experiments described here, we investigate several different values of the plate separation b. Other geometrical parameters include the plate thickness (1 mm), the slot length (4.2 cm), the slot width (1 mm) and the waveguide length (5 cm). 
*b,c,* Finite-element simulation of a wave emerging from the slot in a leaky waveguide. In these simulations, b = 0.85 mm and the frequency is 250 GHz. 
A side view is shown in *b*, and a top view illustrating the wave propagating inside the waveguide is shown in *c*. These simulations show the beam emerging from the slot (thus depleting the central part of the wave inside the waveguide) and propagating into free space at the phase-matched angle _φ_.


Συγκρίνετε τώρα τα παραπάνω μεγέθη με τις τενεκεδοκατασκευές που παρουσιάζει ο Πολύ Ζαβός στο κοπάδι των Νεάντερταλ οπαδών του, τους διαμελισμένους κυματοδηγούς και τους yagi βραστήρες.

----------

manolena (27-04-18), 

tzitzikas (27-04-18), 

VaselPi (01-05-18)

----------


## leosedf

Άλλο 300Ghz άλλο Thz.

----------


## kioan

> Άλλο 300Ghz άλλο Thz.



Εννοείται, απλά το έβαλα μπας και κανένα ζούδι καταλάβει για τι μεγέθη κεραιών μιλάμε και πως τα GHz δεν είναι καραμέλες...

----------

manolena (27-04-18)

----------


## manolena

> Νεα ηχηρη Παρεμβαση του ΠαΠαΧερτζ ....
> 
> _
> ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ ΤΟΥ "ΠΑΠΑΤΖΙΛΙΚΙΟΥ" ΟΣΟ Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΣ_



........

----------


## Panoss

Μη δείτε άθρωπο να προκόβει, αμέσως να τον φάτε...Τέτοιοι είσαστε...

----------


## nick1974

> ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ "ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ" ΤΩΝ TERAHERZ ΟΣΟ Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΣ.



Γιουπι για για γιουπι γιουπι για

Να δω τον μπαμια με υψισυχνα κροκοδειλακια να παίρνει λήψεις σε κανένα τεραχερτζικο πηνίο σαν τρόλεϊ  και να βγάζει έξοδο σε μικροκυματικο σαμπγουφερ, να πω ότι εντάξει πλέον τα χω δει όλα...


Οφείλω πάντως να τους αναγνωρίσω πως κατέχουν ρεκόρ υψηλής συχνότητας στη ρίψη πυροτουβλων 



Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> . In these simulations, b = 0.85 mm and the frequency is 250 GHz. 
> [/URL].



δε το κατέχουν...
Δε τους είπε κάποιος ότι οι απλοί κυματοδηγοι 10Ghz από ραντάρ μπορούν να  λειτουργούν και σε τεραχερτζ, και με υδρογονα και με νερά (ενίοτε και μέσα στα νερά με βραστηρες γιανκι) κτλ αρκεί να τους βάλεις γαρνιτούρα από αλουμινοταινιες





Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Γιουπι για για γιουπι γιουπι για
> 
> Να δω τον μπαμια με υψισυχνα κροκοδειλακια να παίρνει λήψεις σε κανένα τεραχερτζικο πηνίο σαν τρόλεϊ  και να βγάζει έξοδο σε μικροκυματικο σαμπγουφερ, να πω ότι εντάξει πλέον τα χω δει όλα...
> 
> 
> Οφείλω πάντως να τους αναγνωρίσω πως κατέχουν ρεκόρ υψηλής συχνότητας στη ρίψη πυροτουβλων 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk






Ενα σχολιο για τα ανωτερω συσχετιζοντας το με ενα σημερινο 29/4 δημοσιευμα του "Παρον της Κυριακης" .
Πρωτοσελιδο κεντρικο θεμα: " σε 7,689 ΤΡΙΣΕΚΑΤΟΜΥΡΙΑ δολλαρια υπολογιζεται ο υποθαλλασιος ορυκτος πλουτος
περιξ της Κρητης , φυσικο αεριο κτλπ ."Τα οποια τρισεκατομυρια εποφθαλμια ο Σουλτανος   και μπλα μπλα ...
Εχουμε να κανουμε με fake news ; Με διασπορα καταφανως και τερατωδως ψευδων εκτιμησεων ;Ο εισαγγελεας
πρεπει να επεμβει για διασπορα ψευδων ειδησεων  ; "Το Παρον " κυκλοφορει και σε χαρτι αναρταται στα περιπτερα κτλπ .Διευθυντης - εκδοτης
ο "αυριανιστης" Μακης Κουρης   κτλπ  και να συμφωνησω οτι δεν ειναι και το πλεον εγκυρο και αξιοπιστο εντυπο.
Μεσα σε αυτο το περιβαλλον αναξιοπιστιας  ..  -βλεπε  πχ   ..  σκιζουμε τα μνημονια , εισπραττουμε  300  δις γερμανικες πολεμικες
επανορθωσεις - αποζημιωσεις  και  ...  καθαρισαμε   ...  επιστροφη στην ευμαρεια και ευδαιμονια , ετσι ευκολα και ακοπα,-εντασσονται
και οι  ισχυρισμοι ΠΖ .Τι διαφορετικο επαγγελεται ο μουστακιας απ ολους τους παραπανω ; Μονο γι αυτον πισσα και πουπουλα ;
Γιατι πεσαμε να τον   φαμε ; Οι πιθανοτητες δεν ειναι με το μερος του παρα με τα   τρισεκατομμυρια της Κρητης ;

----------


## nestoras

> Τι διαφορετικο επαγγελεται ο μουστακιας απ ολους τους παραπανω ; Μονο γι αυτον πισσα και πουπουλα ;
> Γιατι πεσαμε να τον   φαμε ; Οι πιθανοτητες δεν ειναι με το μερος του παρα μετα  τα   τρισεκατομμυρια της Κρητης ;



Ας πέσουν να τους φάνε αυτοί που πρέπει. Ο ΠΖ (κατά)κρίνεται εδώ επειδή η "εφεύρεσή" του απορρίπτει όλους τους γνωστούς νόμους φυσικής/ηλεκτρομαγνητισμού. 

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι θεωρώ πιο πιθανό να υπάρχουν τα τρισεκατομμύρια πέριξ της Κρήτης παρά η συσκευή του ΠΖ!

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τι διαφορετικο επαγγελεται ο μουστακιας απ ολους τους παραπανω ; Μονο γι αυτον πισσα και πουπουλα ; Γιατι πεσαμε να τον   φαμε ; Οι πιθανοτητες δεν ειναι με το μερος του παρα με τα   τρισεκατομμυρια της Κρητης ;



Είπα δεν θα ασχοληθώ με τον κύριο nepomuk όσο δεν απαντά ή δεν σχολιάζει επιστημονικά την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση αλλά είναι απίστευτος ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ισοπεδώνονται και εξομοιώνονται όλα στο όνομα μιας γελοίας απάτης. Ο nestoras απάντησε κατάλληλα:





> Ο ΠΖ  (κατά)κρίνεται εδώ επειδή η "εφεύρεσή" του απορρίπτει όλους τους  γνωστούς νόμους φυσικής/ηλεκτρομαγνητισμού. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι θεωρώ πιο πιθανό να υπάρχουν τα τρισεκατομμύρια πέριξ της Κρήτης παρά η συσκευή του ΠΖ!



Είναι βλέπετε μια* προσφιλής τακτική* αυτή των παρατρεχάμενων του ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγου να προσπαθούν να συνδέσουν τα ασύνδετα. Όπως έγινε με την κβαντομηχανική και τα σχόλια του προέδρου της Bosch για την θέση της Ελλάδας στην ευρωζώνη και την παρασκευή μεταλλικού ( αν όντως έγινε ) σε πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού και άλλα πολλά. Είναι τόσο τραγικά απίστευτες αυτές οι συνδέσεις που στα μάτια ενός λογικά σκεπτόμενου ανθρώπου φαίνονται γελοίες αλλά στα μάτια των τυφλών προβάτων που τρέχουν πίσω από το άρμα της #οικολογικής_σωτηρίας_της_Ελλάδος_και_του_πλανήτη_  όλου #60_λεπτά_Αθήνα_-_Θεσσαλονίκη #τέρμα_η_σκλαβιά_των_υδρογονανθράκων #και_άλλα_πολλά_ευτράπελα , φαντάζουν σαν την ουτοπία που δεν απέχει και πολύ να γίνει πραγματικότητα. Σαν την *πραγματική* (...) σωτηρία από μια μίζερη οικονομική ανέχεια... Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο τους *λυπάμαι* όλους αυτούς όταν η φούσκα του ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγου σκάσει. Βασικά αυτοί είναι που θα απογοητευτούν περισσότερο... Ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος, ο κύριος nepomuk, το συνονθύλεμα που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζεται "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." θα βρούν κάτι άλλο για να προσπαθήσουν να απατήσουν τον κόσμο. Οπλισμένοι με την γνώση εξαπάτησης που αποκτούν τώρα ίσως τα καταφέρουν καλύτερα την επόμενη φορά...

*Δεν γίνεται κανείς γελοίος με τις ιδιότητες που έχει, αλλά με τις ιδιότητες που προσποιείται ότι έχει.* (Λα Ροσφουκώ, 1613-1680, Γάλλος συγγραφέας)


Υ.Γ.
To πανεπιστήμιο MAKERERE στην Ουγκάντα τρέχει ένα ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα για τον καθαρισμό του νερού: https://www.mak.ac.ug/research/research-projects Μια και είναι ...ευαισθητοποιημένος ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος με τις ευπαθείς χώρες της Αφρικής ( να θυμηθούμε ότι ...χάριζε την συσκευή που παρήγαγε ρεύμα με την βαρύτητα λες και ήταν δική του! ) ας συνεργαστεί μαζί τους. Ακούμε και διαβάζουμε δεξιά κι αρίστερά ότι η ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση όχι μόνο δεν μολύνει αλλά και καθαρίζει την ατμόσφαιρα και το νερό που μπαίνει μέσα της!

----------

nick1974 (29-04-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε FreeEnergy.
Εχω αναφερει κατ επαναληψιν οτι γνωστικο αντικειμενο μου ειναι τα Οικονομικα.
Δεν ειμαι ομως τεχνολογικα αναλφαβητος ,διατηρω επαφη με τον χωρο της τεχνολογιας,
καθημερινα θα διαβασω και τα τεχνολογικα Νεα , ενω στο Μαθημα της Φυσικης δεν πετουσα
σαιτες στον Δασκαλο .
Με εχετε παρει απο τα μουτρα, με εχετε παρεξηγησει, ενω προσπαθω ο καψερος να βοηθησω στην διακριβωση της αληθειας,
με τον τροπο μου βεβαια.
Να σας μεταφερω απλως τι αποκομισα  απο  την στοιχομυθια  πιθανον με τον ιδιο τον ΠΖ ,αφου ειχα απευθυνθει στα κεντρικα 
πριν 2 χρονια περιπου και ως γνωστον  στα κεντρικα δεν "μπαινεις " κακοπροαιρετα .Οτι πχ ειναι απατεωνας ο ερευνητης.
Πρεπει να του κανεις  αβαντα , αλλοιως δεν σε βαζει στο σπιτι του και σε οποιον αρεσει.
Ειχα ριξει λοιπον "αδεια " για να πιασω "γεματα" λεγοντας του οτι ειναι παγια η θεση του οτι δεν σκοπευει προσωπικα να γινει ουτε
μεγαλοβιομηχανος ,ουτε μεγαλεμπορας και διανομεας ηλεκτροπαραγωγων σταθμων .Απαντησε με  πμ "φουρκισμενος " οτι ολα  αυτα ειναι
αποκυηματα της φαντασιας μου .Τωρα βεβαια σκεπτομαι οτι εχει παιδια και εγγονια να αποκαταστησει οποτε  ...θα εκμεταλευτει ο ιδιος τους κοπους 
30 χρονων.
Σε μια αλλη ερωτηση  ειχα θεσει θεμα εκπομπων Ηλεκτρομαγνητικης Ακτινοβολιας  24/24 απο τις συσκευες πζ των 5 κιλοβατ μεσα στις κατοικιες μας, σε συνδυασμο με την αποστροφη
των Νεοελληνων στις κεραιες εκπομπης σηματων κυψελωτης τηλεφωνιας ,ενω την ιδια στιγμη βρισκονται με το κινητο κολλημενο στο αυτι.
Απαντησε "οργισμενος" οτι ολα αυτα ειναι "κακοηθειες" και ουτε θεμα εκπομπης αρμονικων τιθεται ,καθ'οτι εχει βαλει  band-pass (φιλτρα αποκοπης αρμονικων), ενω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση
η ερευνητικη του ομαδα να αποσυντονισθει απο τον στοχο της.
Απ ολα τα παραπανω  συναγεται οτι ο ΠΖ ενδιαφερεται κατ αρχην για την Τσεπη του , ενω οι ιδιαιτερες ευαισθησιες για τα παιδια του Τριτου κοσμου,
και το μεγα - Προτζεκτ   Υδρευση της Σαχαρας βλεπε και Τσαι στην ομωνυμη ερημο ....,
αφορουν καποιους ρομαντικους των ομαδων επικοινωνιακης υποστηριξης και ενδεχομενως στο μελλον αποτελεσει ενα "μαρκετιστικο" κολπο.
Κυριε  FreeEnergy μετα απο ολα αυτα  που σας παρεθεσα , προσβλεπω στην ευθικρισια σας και στην αποκατασταση του ονοματος μου .

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κυριε  FreeEnergy μετα απο ολα αυτα  που σας παρεθεσα , προσβλεπω στην ευθικρισια σας και στην αποκατασταση του ονοματος μου .



Τι ακριβώς να αποκαταστήσω κύριε nepomuk όταν εσείς ο ίδιος αποδομείτε το όνομά σας όταν ακόμη και τώρα που δήθεν λέτε ότι δεν στηρίζετε τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο πετάτε και τις ...σπόντες στήριξης:





> Απαντησε "οργισμενος" οτι ολα αυτα ειναι "κακοηθειες" και ουτε θεμα  εκπομπης αρμονικων τιθεται ,καθ'οτι εχει βαλει  band-pass (φιλτρα  αποκοπης αρμονικων), ενω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση η ερευνητικη του ομαδα να αποσυντονισθει απο τον στοχο της.



ενώ δηλώνετε:





> Εχω αναφερει κατ επαναληψιν οτι γνωστικο αντικειμενο μου ειναι τα Οικονομικα.



Δεν ξέρω αν το κάνετε ..επίτηδες ή πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνετε. Μέσα σε 20 σειρές κάνατε τα εξής ( με την σειρά που τα αναφέρω ):

Προσπαθήσατε να αποποιηθείτε την ευθύνη αναγνώρισης της απάτης, αφού δεν είστε ...ειδικός.Δείχνετε ότι είστε κοντά στον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο.Στηρίζετε έμεσα πλην σαφώς την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση αφού ενώ δεν είστε ειδικός αναπαράγετε τις φαντασιώσεις περί band bass φίλτρων. Τα οποία φίλτρα και να σας τα έδειχναν πάλι δεν θα καταλαβαίνατε αν είναι όντως ...φίλτρα.Προσπαθείτε ( ανεπιτυχώς μπορώ να πω... ) να "κατηγορήσετε" τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο όχι σαν απατεώνα φυσικό αλλά απλά ότι θέλει το ...καλό των παιδιών του. 
Να ...αποκαταστήσω το όνομά σας; Για ποιό λόγο; Για να περηφανεύεται ο George Pap ότι με έβαλες στην ...θέση μου; Όχι ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω. Να πεις λοιπόν του ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγου ότι όσο δεν δημοσιεύει σε έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά την ( χαχα! ) Ηλεκτροφασματική Θεωρία, ότι όσο δεν κατασκευάζει συσκευές ...δεκάδων kW, άσχετοι άνθρωποι σαν εσάς κύριε nepomuk, θα προσπαθούν με πλάγιους τρόπους να τον στηρίζουν... Όχι επιτυχημένα μπορώ να πω εδώ σε αυτό το forum όπου ( ευτυχώς για την κοινή λογική ) υπάρχουν και σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι.
Αν πάλι πιστεύετε ότι τα γραφόμενά μου για εσάς είναι προσβλητικά και ζητάτε αποκατάσταση ας αναλάβουν οι διαχειριστές του μερους εδώ. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν παίρνω πίσω τίποτα από όσα έχω γράψει για εσάς ή για τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολογό ή για την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση!

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε FreeEnergy 
Σεις τλχ που δεν στερεισθε και κλασικης παιδειας ,ανετα μπορειτε να ερμηνευσετε το 
*«Πάσσαλος πασσάλω εκκρούεται»*Να τι προκαλεσε η στοιχομυθια μας στον Κυβερνοχωρο , λιγο πριν.
Καταρρευση κρεμαστων γεφυρων .


*George Pap ha compartido un enlace.*56 min







Η απίστευτη δύναμη του συντονισμού. Κάπως έτσι σπάει το μόριο του νερού στην ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ.
https://youtu.be/j-zczJXSxnw
 Και ένα χιουμοριστικό
https://youtu.be/Zy5f87-kI8c

----------


## FreeEnergy

Και μόνο που *αναπαράγετε*, χάρην ...αστεϊσμού (*και με πλάγιο τρόπο στηρίζετε τον ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο*), τις *άσχετες αερολογίες* του ( συμπαθή κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap, τότε το ρητό που αναφέρετε *δεν ισχύει*! *«Πάσσαλος πασσάλω εκκρούεται»* Το κακό αντιμετωπίζετε με κακό αλλά όχι με το να στηρίζεις το ίδιο το κακό! Ναι είναι ...λογοπαίγνιο αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω. Κάποιος κάνει κάτι κακό. Δεν τον αντιμετωπίζετε με το να κάνετε το ίδιο κακό αλλά π.χ. με το να τον χτυπήσετε ( κακό ) ή να τον βρίσετε ( πάλι κακό ) ή κάτι άλλο εξίσου κακό. Εσείς χρησιμοποιείτε το ρητό για να γίνετε συμπαθής ( ...ναι λάθος λέξη αλλά δεν βρίσκω καλύτερη τώρα ) εδώ σε αυτό το forum. "Ναi βλέπω κάτι κακό ( *την απάτη Ζωγράφου* ) και την αντιμετωπίζω με κάτι εξίσου κακό ( στηρίζω έμεσα την απάτη Ζωγράφου )" Αυτή είναι η δική σας ερμηνεία του ρητού; Την εγκρίνει η ( *εδώ γελάμε* ) "επιστημονική ομάδα Π.Ζ."; Εγώ προσωπικά δεν την εγκρίνω... Ναι ξέρω καημός μεγάλος κι ένας πράσινος παπαγάλος που δεν εγκρίνει την απάτη και το σκεπτικό σας ένας άγνωστος σε ένα διαδικτυακό forum... Γιατί όμως ασχολείστε ακόμη;

----------


## nestoras

Εμενα μου αρεσαν τα band pass filters των αρμονικων των 300THz....  :Very Happy:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Και για να απαντήσω στις επιστημονικές ανακρίβειες που αναπαράγει ο ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθής ) ψευτάκος George Pap ορίστε μερικά πραγματικά στοιχεία για το πως ακριβώς έπεσε αυτή η γέφυρα:

https://www.wsdot.wa.gov/TNBhistory/...e/machine3.htm

https://www.forbes.com/sites/startsw.../#61457aa01f4c

https://www.britannica.com/topic/Tacoma-Narrows-Bridge

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=6ai2QFxStxo

Φυσικά και δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με συντονισμό. Να πείτε επίσης κύριε nepomuk στον ( συμπαθή κατά αλλά ) χημικό με σπουδές στη Γερμανία και μέντορα νομπελίστα, να κρατάει τα ψέματα στο πεδίο έρευνάς του, τη χημεία δηλαδή, μπας και μπορεί να απαντήσει, γιατι με την φυσική είναι ...μαλωμένος από ότι φαίνεται!

Υ.Γ.
Αν όντως ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολογός διασπούσε το νερό με συντονισμό υπερ-υψηλών συχνοτήτων ισχύος 350mW ( το ότι αυτές γίνονται μαγικά 150W και να ισχύει δεν αλλάζει τίποτα ) θα ήταν σε αναλογία με μια κούνια σε ένα πάρκο στην οποία δίνεις μια μικρή ώθηση κι αυτή συνεχίζει να αυξάνει το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης μέχρι, μόνη της, να σπάσει τις αλυσίδες! Φυσικά στην φυσική ( καλό λογοπαίγνιο αυτό ) όπως την ξέρουμε σήμερα δεν ισχύει! Ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος ονειρεύεται ότι να ναι...

----------


## DGeorge

OOOOOOOOOOOkkkkkkkk :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

Πάλι καλά, που με ενημέρωσαν στην πρόσφατη καφεδοσυνάντηση, τα παρευρισκόμενα φίλτατα μέλη για την ύπαρξη, το σενάριο, και τα σκηνικά αυτού του θέματος! Το είχε πάρει μεν το μάτι μου, αλλά δεν έδωσα τόση βάση!
*O tempora - o mores (Ω καιροί - ω ήθη! )*  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared: ~ "_Η καλλιέργεια του νου είναι τόσο αναγκαία, όσο η τροφή για το σώμα!_"
Κατά τα άλλα... "Φιλιά στο σπίτι! ....Αρχίν' απ' το δεξί ντουβάρι! "

Πάντως, δεν τολμώ να γράψω, ότι τα έχω διαβάσει/ακούσει ΟΛΑ, διότι η Μαμά Φύση διαθέτει *πάρα πολύ Χιούμορ!!!! ....και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις....*

----------


## nepomuk

> Εμενα μου αρεσαν τα band pass filters των αρμονικων των 300THz....





Γιατι προκαταλαμβανεις ; Την συχνοτητα "συντονισμου" το νερου δεν την ξερει ουτε ο ....ΠΖ ειναι επτασφραγιστο μυστικο,αποτελεσμα ερευνων μιας ζωης.
Γιατι ντε και καλα να ειναι τεραχερτζ; "παιζουν" και γιγαχερτζ αφου το περιφημο "καβιτυ" κρισιμων διαστασεων (οχι οτι ναναι) λειτουργει ως "μεγενθυντικος φακος"
κατα τον κυριο Σπαγγετινη, ενω και κοι οι συχνοτητες ειναι (υπενθυμιζω) 4  f1,f2.. f4 διαπλεκομενες -βλεπε και διπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνιας.
Αυτο το "κουλο" με τις αρμονικες το εβαλα  για να τον βολιδοσκοπησω , να δω "τι ωρα κανει"  σε σχεση με την ασφαλεια σε θεματα ακτινοβολιων.
Τελος για την κατανοηση του ολου πονηματος ΠΖ απαιτουνται τλχ 3 Διδακτορικα , ενω συνεχως συγγραφονται νεες σελιδες στα βιβλια Φυσικης ,
που Θεου θελοντος ,καποτε θα διδασκονται  στα αμφιθεατρα ,οπως τοσοι και τοσοι ευυποληπτοι πολιτες διαβεβαιωσαν -πχ μακης.
Επομενως: Ας μην αναζητουμε απαντησεις επιπεδου Γουικι στα ευλογα  ερωτηματα μας  , πως το ενα και πως το αλλο , ενω η ολη Τεχνολογια πζ ειναι ΚαινοΦανης.

----------


## lepouras

> Κυριε FreeEnergy.
> Εχω αναφερει κατ επαναληψιν οτι γνωστικο αντικειμενο μου ειναι τα Οικονομικα.
> Δεν ειμαι ομως τεχνολογικα αναλφαβητος ,διατηρω επαφη με τον χωρο της τεχνολογιας,
> καθημερινα θα διαβασω και τα τεχνολογικα Νεα , ενω στο Μαθημα της Φυσικης δεν πετουσα
> σαιτες στον Δασκαλο .
> Με εχετε παρει απο τα μουτρα, με εχετε παρεξηγησει, ενω προσπαθω ο καψερος να βοηθησω στην διακριβωση της αληθειας,
> με τον τροπο μου βεβαια.
> Να σας μεταφερω απλως τι αποκομισα  απο  την στοιχομυθια  πιθανον με τον ιδιο τον ΠΖ ,αφου ειχα απευθυνθει στα κεντρικα 
> πριν 2 χρονια περιπου και ως γνωστον  στα κεντρικα δεν "μπαινεις " κακοπροαιρετα .Οτι πχ ειναι απατεωνας ο ερευνητης.
> ...







> Γιατι προκαταλαμβανεις ; Την συχνοτητα  "συντονισμου" το νερου δεν την ξερει ουτε ο ....ΠΖ ειναι επτασφραγιστο  μυστικο,αποτελεσμα ερευνων μιας ζωης.
> Γιατι ντε και καλα να ειναι τεραχερτζ; "παιζουν" και γιγαχερτζ αφου το  περιφημο "καβιτυ" κρισιμων διαστασεων (οχι οτι ναναι) λειτουργει ως  "μεγενθυντικος φακος"
> κατα τον κυριο Σπαγγετινη, ενω και κοι οι συχνοτητες ειναι (υπενθυμιζω) 4   f1,f2.. f4 διαπλεκομενες -βλεπε και διπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνιας.
> Αυτο το "κουλο" με τις αρμονικες το εβαλα  για να τον βολιδοσκοπησω , να  δω "τι ωρα κανει"  σε σχεση με την ασφαλεια σε θεματα ακτινοβολιων.
> Τελος για την κατανοηση του ολου πονηματος ΠΖ απαιτουνται τλχ 3  Διδακτορικα , ενω συνεχως συγγραφονται νεες σελιδες στα βιβλια Φυσικης ,
> που Θεου θελοντος ,καποτε θα διδασκονται  στα αμφιθεατρα ,οπως τοσοι και τοσοι ευυποληπτοι πολιτες διαβεβαιωσαν -πχ μακης.
> Επομενως: Ας μην αναζητουμε απαντησεις επιπεδου Γουικι στα ευλογα   ερωτηματα μας  , πως το ενα και πως το αλλο , ενω η ολη Τεχνολογια πζ  ειναι ΚαινοΦανης.



αυτά που γράφεις, τα διαβάζεις μετά να δεις αν βγάζουν νόημα?

πάντως σαν οικονομολόγος που είσαι σου έχω οικονομική πρόταση να σκεφτείς. 

αν η βλακεία ήταν ψωμάκι θα γινόσουν εύκολα πλούσιος. θα τον έτρωγες τον Κατσέλη.
 με ΠΖ πατέντα κανε την μετατροπή και τα οικονόμησες.

----------

DGeorge (01-05-18), 

manolena (29-04-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> αν η βλακεία ήταν ψωμάκι θα γινόσουν εύκολα πλούσιος. θα τον έτρωγες τον Κατσέλη.
>  με ΠΖ πατέντα κανε την μετατροπή και τα οικονόμησες.




Στα ηλεκτρολογικα ειπαμε απιαστος συν το επιπλεον προσον οτι "συντονιζεις" μικρα δορυφορικα πιατα.
Ειτε δια της κ@λοφαρδιας ,ειτε και γιατι "κοβει" το ματι σου .Στα επιχειρηματικα ομως εισαι αδιαβαστος .

ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ                  07.07.2013          *Πώς η Κατσέλης πτώχευσε για δεύτερη φορά στην ιστορία της*

         Τ. Τελλογλου             
http://www.kathimerini.gr/492662/art...hn-istoria-ths

και εδω :                                                                 ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ                  13.09.2016          *Το σήμα βΚατσέληςβ εξαγόρασε η αρτοβιομηχανία βΚαραμολέγκοςβ*

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ ΜΑΝΙΦΑΒΑ 

http://www.kathimerini.gr/874502/article/oikonomia/epixeirhseis/to-shma-katselhs-e3agorase-h-artoviomhxania-karamolegkos


Edit:
Αν ειχες μπει γερα στο θεμα μας και το παρακολουθουσες στενα θα ειχες διαβλεψει οτι τον Καραμολεγκο εχει βαλει στο ματι και θελει να τον "φαει" ο Παπ.
Ως ο Αρτοβιομηχανος με δεσποζουσα θεση στην Αγορα της Ηπειρου και Επτανησων ,φιλοδοξει με την βοηθεια πζ και καθαρο τζαμπα υδρογονο ως καυσιμο
στους κλιβανους του,να κυριαρχησει ανα το Πανελληνιον .

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως σοβαρή πρόταση για δωρεάν ενέργεια είχε γίνει παλιότερα από το Γιάννη Καλαμίτση, αλλά οι επτά αδελφές το θάψανε: εκμετάλλευση της παλινδρομικής κίνησης  (παραγόμενη είτε...ατομικά...είτε με...παρέα..). 
Η Ελλάδα θα γινόταν υπερδύναμη γι αυτό δεν μας αφήνουν.

----------


## manolena

> αυτά που γράφεις, τα διαβάζεις μετά να δεις αν βγάζουν νόημα?
> 
> πάντως σαν οικονομολόγος που είσαι σου έχω οικονομική πρόταση να σκεφτείς. 
> 
> αν η βλακεία ήταν ψωμάκι θα γινόσουν εύκολα πλούσιος. θα τον έτρωγες τον Κατσέλη.
>  με ΠΖ πατέντα κανε την μετατροπή και τα οικονόμησες.



Να αγιάσει το ...χεράκι σου που γράφεις βρε Γιάννη... Αλλά που... Δεν υπάρχει σωσμός. Ή σε τοίχο μιλάς ή σε ετούτον εδώ, το ίδιο κάνει.

----------


## nestoras

> Γιατι προκαταλαμβανεις ; Την συχνοτητα "συντονισμου" το νερου δεν την ξερει ουτε ο ....ΠΖ ειναι επτασφραγιστο μυστικο,αποτελεσμα ερευνων μιας ζωης.
> Γιατι ντε και καλα να ειναι τεραχερτζ; "παιζουν" και γιγαχερτζ αφου το περιφημο "καβιτυ" κρισιμων διαστασεων (οχι οτι ναναι) λειτουργει ως "μεγενθυντικος φακος"
> κατα τον κυριο Σπαγγετινη, ενω και κοι οι συχνοτητες ειναι (υπενθυμιζω) 4  f1,f2.. f4 διαπλεκομενες -βλεπε και διπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνιας.
> Αυτο το "κουλο" με τις αρμονικες το εβαλα  για να τον βολιδοσκοπησω , να δω "τι ωρα κανει"  σε σχεση με την ασφαλεια σε θεματα ακτινοβολιων.
> Τελος για την κατανοηση του ολου πονηματος ΠΖ απαιτουνται τλχ 3 Διδακτορικα , ενω συνεχως συγγραφονται νεες σελιδες στα βιβλια Φυσικης ,
> που Θεου θελοντος ,καποτε θα διδασκονται  στα αμφιθεατρα ,οπως τοσοι και τοσοι ευυποληπτοι πολιτες διαβεβαιωσαν -πχ μακης.
> Επομενως: Ας μην αναζητουμε απαντησεις επιπεδου Γουικι στα ευλογα  ερωτηματα μας  , πως το ενα και πως το αλλο , ενω η ολη Τεχνολογια πζ ειναι ΚαινοΦανης.



Ποιος λειτουργει ως μεγεθυντικος φακος;Η αντισταση του βραστηρα; αχαχαχαχα

Γιατι πανω σε αυτη την "αλατωμενη" αντισταση βασιζει τον ισχυρισμο του οτι τα 350mW γινονται 700. Την παρουσιαζει ως κεραια "γιαγκι" τεραχερτζικων συχνοτητων με 100-200 db "απολαβη". Κι εσυ ως "αδαης" απλα πιστευεις στις σαλτσωμενες παπαριες που λεει ο καθενας.

Δεν ξερω πως εβγαλες το συμπερασμα οτι οι απαντησεις εδω μεσα ειναι επιπεδου wiki. Εχουν τελειωσει κι αλλοι Πολυτεχνεια κι εχουν διαβασει πολυ περισσοτερο απο οτι μπορει να περνα απο το μυαλο σου.

Πιστευω οτι θα ειμαστε απο τους πρωτους που θα "σκισουν" τα πτυχια τους αν η εφευρεση του Ζωγραφου αποδειχτει αληθινη (δε θα συμβει ποτε αυτο στον κοσμο οπως τον γνωριζουμε σημερα).

Το θεμα αρχιζει να κουραζει νομιζω. Μεχρι να εχουμε εξελιξεις και κωλοτουμπες απο τον εφευρετη δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα να ειπωθει κατι περισσοτερο.

----------

DGeorge (01-05-18)

----------


## lepouras

> Στα ηλεκτρολογικα ειπαμε απιαστος συν το επιπλεον προσον οτι "συντονιζεις" μικρα δορυφορικα πιατα.
> Ειτε δια της κ@λοφαρδιας ,ειτε και γιατι "κοβει" το ματι σου .Στα επιχειρηματικα ομως εισαι αδιαβαστος .
> 
> ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ                  07.07.2013          *Πώς η Κατσέλης πτώχευσε για δεύτερη φορά στην ιστορία της*
> 
>          Τ. Τελλογλου             
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/492662/art...hn-istoria-ths
> 
> και εδω :                                                                 ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ                  13.09.2016          *Το σήμα βΚατσέληςβ εξαγόρασε η αρτοβιομηχανία βΚαραμολέγκοςβ*
> ...



όπα ????? τελικά έχεις μεγαλύτερες βλέψεις και πας για *Καραμολέγκος ??????????????*
καλά εγώ σε είχα για μικροπαραγωγό βλακείας αλλά τελικά εσύ παραδέχεσαι ότι πας να ταΐσεις και όλη την Αφρική. άντε βρε και με  το καλό και όλο τον κόσμο....  :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

> Γιατι προκαταλαμβανεις ; Την συχνοτητα "συντονισμου" το νερου δεν την ξερει ουτε ο ....ΠΖ ειναι επτασφραγιστο μυστικο,αποτελεσμα ερευνων μιας ζωης.
> Γιατι ντε και καλα να ειναι τεραχερτζ; "παιζουν" και γιγαχερτζ αφου το περιφημο "καβιτυ" κρισιμων διαστασεων (οχι οτι ναναι) λειτουργει ως "μεγενθυντικος φακος"




για σχεδιασε μου ενα cavity η μια κεραια yagi η ενα φιλτρο bp για τετοιες συχνοτητες ρε παλικαρι και επισεις βρες μου με ποιο τροπο μπορουν να συνδεθουν με οτιδηποτε κι αν σου βγουν τα νουμερα σε κατι υλοποιησιμο θα σε προτεινω για νομπελ στο φιλο σου το φιλντιση...

Το οτι δηλωνεις ασχετος δε δικαιολογει να αμοπλας τετοιων διαστασεων πυροτουβλα (μηκους και βαρους αντιστροφως αναλογα του μηκους κυμματος) σα να μη τρεχει τιποτα.

Εναλλακτικα βρες μου ενα τροπο να εκπεμπονται μικροκυμματα κατω απ το νερο, και ανελυσε μου πως διαολο λειτουργει μια υποτειθεμενη κεραια υψηλης απολαβης σε ενα κλειστο κουτι και τι ακριβως κανει

----------


## FreeEnergy

> το περιφημο "καβιτυ"



 Είναι είτε ένας δοκιμαστικός γυάλινος σωλήνας, είτε ένα πλαστικό δοχείο του σουπερ-μάρκετ.



> Τελος για την κατανοηση του ολου πονηματος ΠΖ απαιτουνται τλχ 3 Διδακτορικα



 Δεν υπάρχει "πόνημα". Αλλά και να υπήρχε απλές γνώσεις φυσικής είναι αρκετές για να καταρίψεις τα πάντα που λέει ο ψεύτης απατεωνίσκος.



> ενω συνεχως συγγραφονται νεες σελιδες στα βιβλια Φυσικης



 Πες του άλλου απατεωνίσκου ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) George Pap να πει του άσχετου με φυσική Ζωγράφου ότι οι νέες σελίδες φυσικής δεν γράφονται σε καμιά διαδικτυακή εκπομπή με μαϊντανούς τρυγύρω. Πες το και στον εαυτό σου μπας και το πιστέψεις. Νέες σελίδες στη φυσική γράφονται μετά από δημοσιεύσεις σε έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά και έλεγχο από ομάδες επιστημόνων. Τι να ...ελέγξεις εσύ κύριε nepomuk, δια στόματό σας, άσχετου με την φυσική;Για τέταρτη φορά αναθεματίζω τον εαυτό μου που κάθεται και ασχολείται με τις άσχετες χαζομαρούλες σας αλλά πρέπει να πω πως έχω εθιστεί στις κουλτουριάρικες-ψευδοεπιστημονικές αρλούμπες που πετάτε τριγύρω. Καταντήσατε γραφικός κι αυτό είναι ...ευχάριστο ( ναι κακία γράφω... ) να το παρακολουθείς. Να βλέπεις δηλαδή τον άλλο να ξεφτυλίζετε είτε χάρην αστεϊσμού, είτε κρούοντας πασσάλους  :Lol:  ! Είστε η ευχάριστη νότα στην καθημερινή μαυρίλα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να σας ευχαριστούμε που μας κάνετε και γελάμε. Ή να ευχαριστήσουμε άραγε τον ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) ψευτάκο George Pap που σας προμηθεύει ...υλικό;


*Είναι μια παράξενη σκέψη, αλλά μόνο όταν βλέπεις τους ανθρώπους να γελοιοποιούνται, συνειδητοποιείς πόσο πολύ τους αγαπάς.* (Αγκάθα Κρίστι, 1890-1976, Βρετανίδα συγγραφέας)

Υ.Γ

Να περιμένω απάντηση για την ...περιβόητη γέφυρα που έπεσε από ...συντονισμό;

----------


## nepomuk

> Καταντήσατε γραφικός κι αυτό είναι ...ευχάριστο ( ναι κακία γράφω... ) να το παρακολουθείς. Να βλέπεις δηλαδή τον άλλο να ξεφτυλίζετε είτε χάρην αστεϊσμού, είτε κρούοντας πασσάλους  ! Είστε η ευχάριστη νότα στην καθημερινή μαυρίλα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να σας ευχαριστούμε που μας κάνετε και γελάμε. Ή να ευχαριστήσουμε άραγε τον ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) ψευτάκο George Pap που σας προμηθεύει ...υλικό; 
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ
> 
> Να περιμένω απάντηση για την ...περιβόητη γέφυρα που έπεσε από ...συντονισμό;





Το "ευχαριστω" για ολα αυτα που με στολιζετε ειναι να με διαγραψουν οι επικοινωνιακες ομαδες (πρωτοστατουντος του ΠαΠ)
απο προσωπου γης .Κυριως γιατι εναντιωνομαι στα επιχειρηματικα του σχεδια με την Φουτζιτσου -ζημενς ,το γερμανοφιλο "κομμα" που
εκπροσωπει αλλα και γενικα το πολιτικο του οραμα ,που τεινει προς την ΑριστοΚρατια και κατα συνεπεια στον Αυταρχισμο.
Μας ενωνει βεβαια η εναντιωση στο διαβοητο Venus Project,οπου εκπροσωποι του ασκουν ηδη μεγαλη επιρροη στον ερευνητη.
Στην περιπτωση του "Zeit Geist"  και την γνωστη αντιπαραθεση του ηγετη του ΙΩΣΗΦ με τον Παπ ,στεκομαι καπου στη μεση.
Οσον αφορα την γεφυρα ,προτιμω τον ρολο του γεφυροποιου ,ητοι την υποθαλλασια ζευξη του στενου της Σαλαμινας.
Κατα τα λοιπα ο παπ περασε "ξυστα" απο την Φυσικη και κεινος "σπρωχνει" οτι του πασαρει η  ερευνητικη ομαδα.
Αν του πεις να σου παρασκευασει κανενα γεννοσημο αντιβιοτικο , αναλγητικο η και στρεσσολυτικο ,μεσα εισαι .

----------


## nick1974

Τελικα nepomuk εισαι πολυ μεγαλος προβοκατορας...
Μπλεξατε και το Zeit Geist και το Venus project σε αυτη τη μπουρδα? Τωρα δηλαδη προσπαθειτε να ψαρεψετε πιστους χρησιμοποιοντας το συναισθημα, σε μια προσπαθεια να δειξετε "καλες προθεσεις"? και τι σχεση εχουν οι καλες προθεσεις με κατι οταν αυτο ουτε δουλευει, ουτε υπαρχει ουτε υπαρχει περιπτωση ΠΟΤΕ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΤΩΝ να δουλεψει? (τουλαχιστο αν βασιζονται στον κοπανο που το ανελαβε).
Επισεις τι ξεκουδουνο ειναι αυτο το οτι δε σ αρεσει το Venus project αλλα στο θεμα του Zeit Geist εισαι καπου στη μεση? Αφου το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι, προερχομενα απ το ιδιο ατομο, και στην Ελλαδα δε νομιζω να υπαρχει καποια πρακτικη εφαρμογη, εκτος απο κατι μαιντανους που εχουν φτιαξει κατι ΜΚΟ χωρις καμια πρακτικη λειτουργια

----------


## kioan

Τι κοινό έχουν οι εφημερίδες...




> ...ενα σημερινο 29/4 δημοσιευμα του "Παρον της Κυριακης" . Πρωτοσελιδο κεντρικο θεμα...



...τα γεφύρια...




> Να τι προκαλεσε η στοιχομυθια μας στον Κυβερνοχωρο , λιγο πριν. Καταρρευση κρεμαστων γεφυρων .



...και οι φούρνοι;




> Πώς η Κατσέλης πτώχευσε για δεύτερη φορά στην ιστορία της




Ναι, σωστά μαντέψατε, είναι όλα άσχετα με το θέμα της συζήτησης, την υποτιθέμενη δηλαδή "εφεύρεση" του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου. 

(αν και διατηρώ μια επιφύλαξη σχετικά με τους φούρνους, μιας και οι φούρνοι έχουν τσουρέκια όπως πιθανότατα έχουν πλέον και πολλοί εκ των αναγνωστών του θέματος)

*nepomuk*, πάρ' το αλλιώς, δεν πιάνει το κόλπο  :Wink: 
Αν όπως λες αισθάνεσαι πως έχουμε παρεξηγήσει τις προθέσεις σου, κάνε μια χάρη σε όλους μας, άσε για λίγο το πληκτρολόγιο και κάτσε και προβληματίσου από μέσα σου. Όταν υπάρξει κάτι νέο για σχολιασμό, ξαναέρχεσαι και τα ξαναλέμε.

----------

DGeorge (01-05-18), 

manolena (30-04-18), 

nick1974 (30-04-18)

----------


## manolena

Πώς μπορεί να συμπεριφερθεί κάποιος σε έναν τύπο ο οποίος βρέθηκε εδώ μέσα ως troll, απεσταλμένος μιας ομάδας βλαμμένων σκιτζήδων με αρχηγό τους ένα υπέργηρο τριχωτό, καραφλό νούμερο για να ρίξει άδεια και το οποίο troll έχει κάνει αχταρμά οικονομικές θεωρίες με κβαντομηχανική, χημεία, βραστήρες κυματοδηγούς και κεραίες Yagi, φιλοσοφικές θεωρίες zeitgeist που περνούν κάτω από τη θάλασσα της Κυνοσούρας για να βγουν στην ΕΟΑΚ κοντά στα Μέγαρα,  υποστηρίζοντας τεχνηέντως την κατάρριψη όλων των θερμοδυναμικών νόμων που ισχύουν σε ετούτο το σύμπαν από καταβολής κόσμου, αραδιάζοντας σεντόνια απο τσιμεντόλιθους μπροστά στα μάτια -όχι τα δικά μου, εγώ είμαι ο πλέον άσχετος- ανθρώπων μορφωμένων που έλιωσαν θρανία στο διάβασμα, κάνοντάς το όλο αυτό με τρόπο τώρα πια εξώφθαλμο που μονο σε ενα πράγμα παραπέμπει: δεν πας ρε Γιωργάκη (γιατί μάλλον εσύ είσαι [PaP]) να κάνεις αυτό που είναι γραμμένο στον γενετήσιο κώδικά σου να πιάσεις καμιά ράτσα; 

Άντε, γιατί πολύ μας τα σκότισες κι εσύ κι ο άλλος ο αγύρτης κομπιναδόρος που υποστηρίζεις.
*
-Είπαν της γριάς να χέσει κι αυτή έκατσε και ξεκωλώθηκε.*
Παλιό ελληνικό γνωμικό.

----------

Ακρίτας (30-04-18), 

nick1974 (30-04-18)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Προσκυνώ!!!
145 λεξεις σε μια πρόταση με συνοχή!

Όσο για τον άλλον είπαμε. Πεμπτοφαλαγγίτης.

----------


## Panoss

> *-Είπαν της γριάς να χέσει κι αυτή έκατσε και ξεκωλώθηκε.*



Διαφωνώ, είναι λάθος! "Της είπαν να κλάσει κι αυτή χέστηκε" είναι το σωστό.
Σταματήστε να παραπλανάτε τον κόσμο επιτέλους!















 :Lol:

----------


## manolena

Προβλέπω να γίνεται το ίδιο που έγινε και με κάτι άλλα τρολάκια και φωτεινούς παντογνώστες που υποστηριζαν αεικίνητα για υψηλές αποδόσεις ενέργειας σε οικίες,  μπαλαντέζες για κεραιες και τεραβόλτ ενέργειας, παντός είδους tear downs σε πολύμετρα και κατσαβίδια, αντισεισμικές μπούρδες σε κλίμακα 1:10... Τώρα, ετούτος  
εδώ που μας βρήκε.  Σκηνές απείρου κάλους... 

*Ιδού η μαρμάγκα έρχεται εν τω μέσω της νυκτός...*

----------


## nick1974

Και θα βλέπεις τον Πακιστανό στα φανάρια να πουλάει αεικίνητα μαζί με τις μυγορακετες και τις αγνώστου ταυτότητας power bank.
Στο παζάρι οι Ρομά θα διαλαλούν την πραμάτεια τους "Αεικίνητα, εδώ τα καλά αεικίνητα μόνο με 5 ευρω το ένα τα 3 10.
Κι ο διπλανός θα τα πουλάει 25 λέγοντας πως έχει γνήσια αεικίνητα ζωγράφου κι όχι κινεζικα. 
Ενώ εμάς εδώ θα μας έχουν εκτελέσει τα αφεντικά μας οι εβραιομασωνοι πετρελαιαδες, εφοπλιστές δρακονιανοι ανθελληνες κτλ κτλ κτλ επειδή δε καταφέραμε να σταματήσουμε αυτή την ενεργειακή επανάσταση που απελευθέρωσε την ανθρωπότητα...

...μλκα george pap  σου δωσα σενάριο, στο χέρι σου τωρα είναι από σουργελο δήθεν "χημικός μηχανικός με μεντορα νομπελίστα" να γίνεις ένας ευυποληπτος συγγραφέας sci fi (οκ, light sci fi  με μπόλικη συνομωσιολογια) που εκτός των άλλων ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Το "ευχαριστω" για ολα αυτα που με στολιζετε ειναι να με διαγραψουν οι επικοινωνιακες ομαδες (πρωτοστατουντος του ΠαΠ) απο προσωπου γης .



Αυτό τώρα είναι το επιχείρημά σας κύριε nepomuk για να έρχεστε εδώ και να γράφετε την *μια χαζομάρα μετά την άλλη*; Για βοηθήστε με λίγο να καταλάβω ( που δεν είναι δυνατόν... ) την ψυχοσύνθεση και το ποιόν του ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) George Pap... Σας διέγραψε από τις "επικοινωνιακές ομάδες" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια! Μόνο ...επικοινωνία δεν θέλουν! ) επειδή *με έμεσο τρόπο στηρίζετε* τον *ψεύτη* Ζωγράφο και αναπαράγετε τις *χαζομαρούλες* και τις ...*ασύνδετες συνδέσεις* που κάνει; Να σας πω λοιπόν τι φταίει. Το κάνετε με έμεσο τρόπο! Όχι έτσι άμεσα και με *στόμφο* όπως το κάνουν αυτοί... Ξεκινήστε λοιπόν τον #οικολογικό_πόλεμο , την #σωτηρία_της_ελλάδος , το #τέλος_της_σκλαβιάς_των_υδρογονανθράκων από σήμερα κιόλας και θα σας παρακαλάνε να ξαναγραφτείτε. Αντ' αυτού έρχεστε και με *φρου φρου και κορδελίτσες* με ολίγη από καθόλου και πετάτε σπόντες στήριξης. Αμ δε! Αυτοί θέλουν κορώνες πατριωτισμού ( _για τα εθνικά καρκινικά μας κύτταρα γαμώτο!_ ...ή κάτι τέτοιο. ) κι εσείς πουλάτε τρελίτσα.
Να σας λυπηθούμε; Θέλετε και "ευχαριστώ" γιατί σας διέγραψαν; 
*Αυτό είναι για αυτούς που σας διέγραψαν:
155px-Double_Moutza.jpg
Και αυτό είναι για εσάς:
8412497399031-huge.jpg*
 Αν σας ενοχλεί που είναι με την Μίνυ, υπάρχει και με Μίκυ Μάους! Με τις υγείες σας!


*Έλεος για τον ένοχο είναι σκληρότητα για τον αθώο.* ( Adam Smith, 1723-1790, Σκωτσέζος φιλόσοφος & οικονομολόγος )

Υ.Γ.
Τόσες και τόσες ερωτήσεις επιστημονικές... Ούτε κατά διάνοια μια απάντηση... Έστω και στο περίπου! Τι έγινε τελικά με την ...συντονισμένη γέφυρα;

Υ.Γ. - 2 -
Τώρα που το ξανα-βλέπω αναρωτιέμαι αν έβαλα σωστά τις εικόνες...

----------


## DGeorge

Υπάρχουν δύο "Σχολές" Φυσικών: Οι "Θεωρητικοί" και οι "Πειραματικοί".
*1)* Οι Θεωρητικοί έχουν μεγαλύτερη ροπή προς τη Μαθηματική Δομή της Φυσικής.  Για παράδειγμα:
"Το μποζόνιο *(Χιγκς)* αυτό πήρε το όνομά του από τον Βρετανό καθηγητή φυσικής Πίτερ Χιγκς (Peter Higgs), ο οποίος ήταν ένας από τους 6 φυσικούς που πρότειναν την ύπαρξή του, σε σχετικές δημοσιεύσεις το 1964  Το 2013 ο Πίτερ Χιγκς και ο Φρανσουά Ανγκλέρ (Francois Englert) βραβεύτηκαν με το Βραβείο Νόμπελ Φυσικής για την εργασία τους και την πρόβλεψή τους.."  Από *Εδώ* Το σωμάτιο είχε προβλεφθεί "_Θεωρητικά_"... Τότε!
Χρειάστηκε ένα 'εργαλειάκι κάτω από την Κεντρική Ευρώπη, ώστε -και πάλι- να υπάρξουν έντονες και πολύ σοβαρές Ενδείξεις της Ύπαρξής του!
*2)* Ωστόσο για τους Πειραματικούς Φυσικούς, που ρέπουν περισσότερο προς την Πειραματική Απόδειξη αυτές οι 'έντονες και πολύ σοβαρές Ενδείξεις της Ύπαρξής του' δεν ήταν αρκετές!... Γι' αυτό αποφασίστηκε να δαπανηθεί ένα κολοσσιαίο ποσό χρημάτων για την αναβάθμιση στο 'εργαλειάκι'. Τώρα λοιπόν, με επανειλημμένα, ίδια πειράματα, καταλήγουνόντως προς την ύπαρξη του σωματιδίου Higgs.
Δεδομένου ότι στο CERN συμμετέχει, σχεδόν όλη, η Ευρώπη, φυσικά κι εμείς, Στα αποτελέσματα των πειραμάτων, κάθε φορά, αν υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό λαμπρό αστέρι μας, θα έχει -εννοείται:
*1)* Δικαίωμα λόγου
*2)* Και φυσικά δικαίωμα Συμφωνίας (πλήρους/μερικής), Επιφυλάξεων, και Διαφωνίας ως προς τα αποτελέσματα αυτά.

Στην Σύγχρονη Παγκόσμια Κοινωνία των Φυσικών αυτό που συμβαίνει, κάνει αυτό το θέμα να δείχνει ως "Νηπιαγωγείο: Ρα χελιδονάκια".
Εκεί φιλαράκια μου, πέρα από τον υπερφίαλο εγωισμό του ~90% των παρευρισκομένων, έναντι των άλλων, 'παίζουν' και διάφορα συμφέροντα... Από Οικονομικά σε Πολυεθνικές, μέχρι Απλές Θέσεις Διδασκαλίας σε κάποιο Υπερπανεπιστήμιο.
Εκεί, σε τέτοια 'μάζωξη', ο φίλτατος κ. Ζωγράφος θα είχε/αντιμετώπιζε μάλλον κάποιο σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα!!!

Υπ' Οψιν Όλων!!!
Η Φυσική είναι *κατά κόρον* *Πειραματική Επιστήμη!*
Τα πειραματικά της αποτελέσματα, παίρνουν οι Τεχνολόγοι (Μηχανικοί κάθε ειδικότητας) τα φέρνουν στη δυνατότητα παραγωγής. Τελικά γίνεται και η όποια προσπάθεια για μείωση του κόστους, ώστε να φτάσουν στους χώρους μας.

*Κατά τα άλλα..*. Το γέλιο είανι το μοναδικό φάρμακο με τόσο ευρύ φάσμα ασθενειών, και τόσο ελάχιστες παρενέργειες (ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες)! Ας είναι καλά όποιος μας το χαρίζει!!!! ....Ετσι..... Απλόχερα!!!!

----------


## VaselPi

Παίδες, καλό Μήνα να έχουμε όλοι.
1. Βλέπω, ότι εδώ και 4 σελίδες ασχολείστε και σχολιάζετε μία ανοησία του G.P, αναρτημένη εδώ από τον κ. nepomuk, ο οποίος ή μας κάνει πλάκα ή, μάλλον, «θέλει να ελπίζει». Το επίπεδο ανοησιών που ακούς από τους διάφορους πτυχιούχους «οπαδούς» του Π.Ζ είναι τόσο «υψηλό», που αρχίζεις με άλλο μάτι να βλέπεις τις ανοησίες του Π.Ζ, ο οποίος τόσο μεγάλες βλακείες δεν είχε πει. Για κάποιον που είχε «περάσει από το Λύκειο» και έστω κάτι λίγα θυμάται από τα κύματα και την κυματική, το γεγονός ότι τα 100 THz έχουν μήκος κύματος 0,003 mm - του λέει όλα. 
Επίσης, το ότι στα έγκυρα επιστημονικά περιοδικά εμφανίζονται κατά καιρούς εργασίες για γεννήτριες στην περιοχή των THz, είναι γνωστό από καιρό. Ωστόσο, για λόγους καθαρά εντυπώσεων, στο άρθρο του Βήματος δεν αναφέρονται τα βαττ αυτών των γεννητριών (μερικές δεκάδες μικροβαττ), αλλά και η θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας αυτών των γεννητριών. 
2. Εδώ που έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα, μου φαίνεται, ότι το μπαούλο των 200 kW, που αναμένουμε την επίδειξή του, με τα όργανα και τα λεντάκια: μέσα του είναι κούφιο (άδειο), δηλαδή δεν έχει ούτε μπαταρίες και χρησιμεύει μόνο ως «Φώτο κατευνασμού» των μερικών επίμονων «οπαδών», που θέλουν να δουν το κάτι-τι χειροπιαστό. Όταν μερικούς μήνες μετά οι οπαδοί αυτοί θα αρχίσουν να αγανακτούν και πάλι, θα τους παρουσιαστεί η Φώτο ενός μεγαλύτερου μπαούλου, μπαούλου-ντουλάπα ή ντουλάπα των 500 kW, κούφια και αυτή, με την ανάλογη επίκληση στην υπομονή, κατανόηση κ.ο.κ. Με όσα είχε πει και υποσχεθεί, μάλλον βρίσκεται σε αδιέξοδο και με τη Φώτο αυτή απλώς «παίζει καθυστέρηση», ελπίζοντας και αναμένοντας το «θαύμα» που θα του επιτρέψει μία αξιοπρεπή αποχώρηση από όλη αυτήν την ιστορία.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

Εν τω μεταξύ δε ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε εδώ το ότι η συχνότητα διάσπασης του νερού είναι κοντά στα 50kHz (νομιζω 47...
48... κάπου τοσο. Πρόσφατα το διάβασα, δε θυμάμαι καν που) οπότε δεν είναι θέμα συχνότητας αλλά απαιτούμενης ισχύος (άντε τώρα να φτιάξει ο βλαμμένος yagi υψηλής απολαβής και καβιτυ από δω μέχρι τα Φάρσαλα) 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> *Κατά τα άλλα..*. Το γέλιο είανι το μοναδικό φάρμακο με τόσο ευρύ φάσμα ασθενειών, και τόσο ελάχιστες παρενέργειες (ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες)! Ας είναι καλά όποιος μας το χαρίζει!!!! ....Ετσι..... Απλόχερα!!!!



Σε ενα κλιμα ευθυμιας , χαλαροτητας , "εξω καρδια " αλλα και γενναιοτητας ,με μηνυμα στο επισημο φορουμ ΠΖ ειχα προτεινει (παει καιρος) στον Ερευνητη ,την αποδοχη της ιδιοτητας του εκτακτου μελους("αριστινδην")
στην περιφημη δεξαμενη Σκεψης γνωστης με τον αδοκιμο τιτλο Λεσχη ΜπιλντερΜπεργκ.Κατ'ακολουθιαν χρησιμη θα ηταν και η συμμετοχη του -συμπαθους κατα  τα  αλλα* -παππου  η και Μουστακια, στο Παγκοσμιο Οικονομικο
Φορουμ του Νταβός.Αποτελεσμα  αυτων των τολμηρων-ειναι αληθεια-προτασεων ,ηταν να με φαει η μαρμαγκα απο τα κεντρικα και ο Παπ να επιχαιρει μειδιωντας με το "Νενικηκα σε Νέπομουκ".

*Να το λεμε κι αυτο κυριε FreeEnergy , μονο ο παπ σας ειναι συμπαθης ;

----------


## VaselPi

_Εν τω μεταξύ δε ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε εδώ το ότι η συχνότητα διάσπασης του νερού είναι κοντά στα 50kHz (νομιζω 47...
48... κάπου τοσο. Πρόσφατα το διάβασα, δε θυμάμαι καν που) οπότε δεν είναι θέμα συχνότητας αλλά απαιτούμενης ισχύος (άντε τώρα να φτιάξει ο βλαμμένος yagi υψηλής απολαβής και καβιτυ από δω μέχρι τα Φάρσαλα)_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nick1974**.*

Νίκο, σε αυτήν τη διατύπωση, με αριθμούς, κάπου τον είχες διαβάσει αυτών τον ισχυρισμό. Αλλά το ισχυρίστηκε και ο Π.Ζ, στο βίντεο με τη «μούμια» και την αμπούλα, όταν έλεγε στους καλεσμένους της εκπομπής ότι το σφύριγμα που ακούγεται είναι των μοριακών ταλαντώσεων του νερού. Στο χονδροειδέστατο αυτό «δούλεμα» αντέδρασε ο Ν. Γλιάτης, επικαλούμενος το γεγονός ότι η συχνότητα που ακούγεται είναι της ακουστικής περιοχής (έως 16 kHz). 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Thansavv

> Παίδες, καλό Μήνα να έχουμε όλοι.
> 1. Βλέπω, ότι εδώ και 4 σελίδες ασχολείστε και σχολιάζετε μία ανοησία του G.P, αναρτημένη εδώ από τον κ. nepomuk, ο οποίος ή μας κάνει πλάκα ή, μάλλον, «θέλει να ελπίζει». Το επίπεδο ανοησιών που ακούς από τους διάφορους πτυχιούχους «οπαδούς» του Π.Ζ είναι τόσο «υψηλό», που αρχίζεις με άλλο μάτι να βλέπεις τις ανοησίες του Π.Ζ, ο οποίος τόσο μεγάλες βλακείες δεν είχε πει. Για κάποιον που είχε «περάσει από το Λύκειο» και έστω κάτι λίγα θυμάται από τα κύματα και την κυματική, το γεγονός ότι τα 100 THz έχουν μήκος κύματος 0,003 mm - του λέει όλα. 
> Επίσης, το ότι στα έγκυρα επιστημονικά περιοδικά εμφανίζονται κατά καιρούς εργασίες για γεννήτριες στην περιοχή των THz, είναι γνωστό από καιρό. Ωστόσο, για λόγους καθαρά εντυπώσεων, στο άρθρο του Βήματος δεν αναφέρονται τα βαττ αυτών των γεννητριών (μερικές δεκάδες μικροβαττ), αλλά και η θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας αυτών των γεννητριών. 
> 2. Εδώ που έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα, μου φαίνεται, ότι το μπαούλο των 200 kW, που αναμένουμε την επίδειξή του, με τα όργανα και τα λεντάκια: μέσα του είναι κούφιο (άδειο), δηλαδή δεν έχει ούτε μπαταρίες και χρησιμεύει μόνο ως «Φώτο κατευνασμού» των μερικών επίμονων «οπαδών», που θέλουν να δουν το κάτι-τι χειροπιαστό. Όταν μερικούς μήνες μετά οι οπαδοί αυτοί θα αρχίσουν να αγανακτούν και πάλι, θα τους παρουσιαστεί η Φώτο ενός μεγαλύτερου μπαούλου, μπαούλου-ντουλάπα ή ντουλάπα των 500 kW, κούφια και αυτή, με την ανάλογη επίκληση στην υπομονή, κατανόηση κ.ο.κ. Με όσα είχε πει και υποσχεθεί, μάλλον βρίσκεται σε αδιέξοδο και με τη Φώτο αυτή απλώς «παίζει καθυστέρηση», ελπίζοντας και αναμένοντας το «θαύμα» που θα του επιτρέψει μία αξιοπρεπή αποχώρηση από όλη αυτήν την ιστορία.
> Βασίλειος.



Θα χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε *μόνο μια μέρα επιπλέον* για να δούμε στην πράξη όσα ισχυρίζεται η ερευνητική ομάδα του ΠΖ.
Αρκεί να ξημερώσει η παραμονή του αγίου πούτσου.

----------


## kioan

> ...με μηνυμα στο επισημο φορουμ ΠΖ ειχα προτεινει (παει καιρος) στον Ερευνητη ,την αποδοχη της ιδιοτητας του εκτακτου μελους("αριστινδην")
> στην περιφημη δεξαμενη Σκεψης γνωστης με τον αδοκιμο τιτλο Λεσχη ΜπιλντερΜπεργκ.Κατ'ακολουθιαν χρησιμη θα ηταν και η συμμετοχη του -συμπαθους κατα  τα  αλλα* -παππου  η και Μουστακια, στο Παγκοσμιο Οικονομικο
> Φορουμ του Νταβός.Αποτελεσμα  αυτων των τολμηρων-ειναι αληθεια-προτασεων ,ηταν να με φαει η μαρμαγκα απο τα κεντρικα και ο Παπ να επιχαιρει μειδιωντας με το "Νενικηκα σε Νέπομουκ".




Για να το πούμε δηλαδή με απλά λόγια: Έφαγες πόρτα από εκεί γιατί κατάφερες να είσαι εκτός θέματος ακόμα και για το forum των Πολύ Ζαβών!
Δηλαδή έφαγες πόρτα από ένα forum στο οποίο πασχίζουν να παρεκτρέπουν τις συζητήσεις από το κυρίως θέμα, μπουρδουκλώνοντας τες με πατριδοθρησκευτικοκβαντικές σάλτσες, ώστε να μην ξεσκεπαστεί καμιά από τις μεγαλειώδεις αρλούμπες του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου.

----------


## Panoss

> Για να το πούμε δηλαδή με απλά λόγια: Έφαγες πόρτα από εκεί γιατί κατάφερες να είσαι εκτός θέματος ακόμα και για το forum των Πολύ Ζαβών!



Έχουμε τέτοιο εκλεκτό μέλος στο φόρουμ μας; Που κατάφερε να...τρελάνει τον τρελό!!!???
Πεθαίνω  :Lol: .
Nepomuk σου βγάζω το καπέλο, είσαι κορυφή.

----------


## nick1974

> _Εν τω μεταξύ δε ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε εδώ το ότι η συχνότητα διάσπασης του νερού είναι κοντά στα 50kHz (νομιζω 47...
> 48... κάπου τοσο. Πρόσφατα το διάβασα, δε θυμάμαι καν που) οπότε δεν είναι θέμα συχνότητας αλλά απαιτούμενης ισχύος (άντε τώρα να φτιάξει ο βλαμμένος yagi υψηλής απολαβής και καβιτυ από δω μέχρι τα Φάρσαλα)_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nick1974**.*
> 
> Νίκο, σε αυτήν τη διατύπωση, με αριθμούς, κάπου τον είχες διαβάσει αυτών τον ισχυρισμό. Αλλά το ισχυρίστηκε και ο Π.Ζ, στο βίντεο με τη «μούμια» και την αμπούλα, όταν έλεγε στους καλεσμένους της εκπομπής ότι το σφύριγμα που ακούγεται είναι των μοριακών ταλαντώσεων του νερού. Στο χονδροειδέστατο αυτό «δούλεμα» αντέδρασε ο Ν. Γλιάτης, επικαλούμενος το γεγονός ότι η συχνότητα που ακούγεται είναι της ακουστικής περιοχής (έως 16 kHz). 
> Βασίλειος.




Ο Γλιατης οντως στο βιντεο εχει αντιδρασει σε αρκετα σημεια, ενω τις χοντραδες τις καταπιε αμασσητες.
Το ιδιο και αλλοι καλεσμενοι συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του Φιλντιση.
Αυτο που παρατηρω εχοντας δει καμποσες φορες τα βιντεακια ειναι ακριβως οτι συνεβει με τα αποτελεσματα ενος πειραματος ψυχολογιας (υπαρχει στο YT το σχετικο ντοκυμαντερ) που διεξηγαγαν καποιοι φοιτητες βαζοντας ενα "θυμα" σε ενα τραπεζι με αρκετους ανθρωπους, οπου οι υπολοιποι ηταν "στημενοι" και ενας καθηγητης εκανε ερωτησεις και οι "βαλτοι" φοιτητες διναν εντελως τραγικα λανθασμενες απαντησεις, αλλα το "θυμα" μη θελοντας να διαφοροποιηθει απο την συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια συμφωνουσε στις απαντησεις τους!

Οταν αντεδρασε ο Γλιατης σχετικα με την ακουστικη συχνοτητα (των 100 τεραχερτζ) ο ζαβος του ειπε οτι τα τερα ειναι η αρμονικη της, και ουτε αυτος ουτε κανεις δεν αντεδρασε απλα το δεχτηκαν αμασητο!
Ενας τους δεν γυρισε να πει οτι δεν υπαρχουν... ... εκατομμυριοστες αρμονικες!

Βλεποντας αυτους τους ανθρωπους να "ξεφτυλιζονται" ετσι θα ελεγα πως αυτοι ειναι ενα αντικειμενο ερευνας (τουλαχιστο για καποιο ψυχολογο που θα δει τα βιντεακια) -και θεωρωντας ειτε σε μια περιπτωση το φιλντιση στημενο, ειτε σε μια πιο τραγικη περιπτωση κανονικο "θυμα".
Στα αρχικα βιντεακια παντως ενας απ τους ανθρωπους του Δημοκριτου (οχι ο Κατσαρος, ενας αλλος που δε θυμαμαι το ονομα του) αντεδρασε και επειτα εγινε "περιγελος" του σπηλιοπουλου!!!!!!!!!!!!! (εδω βαλε θαυμαστικα απο δω ως το Α του Κενταυρου) κι ο φιλντισης δεν πηρε καν θεση σε αυτο! (κατι αναλογο ειχαμε δει και το πειραμα των ψυχολογων οπου καποιος εδινε τις σωστες απαντησεις, ενας αλλος τον περιγελασε και ολοι οι υπολοιποι "στημενοι" δωσαν τη λαθος απαντηση, και εκει αν και τα περισσοτερα θυματα κατεληξαν στη λανθασμενη απαντηση, καποιοι δωσαν τη σωστη... κατι που μας δειχνει πως ΚΑΙ ο φιλντισης ΙΣΩΣ -νομιζω 30% ηταν το ποσοστο- και να μην ειναι στημενος αλλα "θυμα")

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ο Γλιατης οντως στο βιντεο εχει αντιδρασει σε αρκετα σημεια, ενω τις χοντραδες τις καταπιε αμασσητες....







> Οταν αντεδρασε ο Γλιατης....



Δυστυχώς δεν ..αντέδρασε πουθενά! Έχω στα χέρια μου πολλά και διάφορα για αυτόν τον κύριο. Όχι δεν είναι απειλή αυτό. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να βγούν όλα στη φορά για όλους τους ...δήθεν επιστήμονες, για όλους τους μαϊντανούς που βρέθηκαν εκεί και δεν έκαναν τίποτα απολυτώς! Ο εν λόγω κύριος δεν δικαιολογείτε με τίποτα από μια - δυο ασθενικές αντιδράσεις. Έχετε ακούσει τι είπε on camera αλλά δεν γνωρίζετε τι έχει πει ...off the camera. Δέχτηκε - αποδέχτηκε σιωπηλά για τους δικούς του προσωπικούς λόγους τις χαζομάρες Ζωγράφου. Τις στήριξε κιόλας δείχνοντας ένα ...πρόγραμμα ( σαν φύλλο του Microsoft Excel μου φάνηκε... ) όπου υπολογίζει τελικά την διαφορά τιμής ανάμεσα στα ανταγωνιστικά καύσιμα και την ( χαχα! ) τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου, για να καταλήξει ότι με 11 ευρώ το κιλό τα (ξανά χαχα! ) "ειδικά μέταλλα" είναι ...συγκρίσημη με τις αντλίες θερμότητας!!! Ο ίδιος μετά από λίγο ( ο κύριο Γκλιάτης ) βλέποντας ότι δεν είναι δα και η #σωτηρία_του_πλανήτη έκανε μια μικρή κολωτούμπα λέγοντας ότι αν μπουν σε βιομηχανική παραγωγή τα ( χαχα! ) "ειδικά μέταλλα" δεν θα κοστίζουν τόσο ( 11 ευρώ το κιλό δηλαδή ) αλλά ( κρατηθείτε από κάπου... ) 1,5 ευρώ!!! Ναι εντάξει έτσι το έσωσε και μπορούσαν όλοι οι παρευρισκόμενοι μαϊντανοί να ανασάνουν! Τον σώσαμε τον πλανήτη!! Ο δε κύριος Γκλιάτης είπε ότι αυτά τα νούμερα ( 11 και 1,5 ευρώ ) του τα ...είπε ο κύριος ...Ζωγράφος! Ανάλυση δηλαδή ...μηδέν αφού στηρίζεται στα ψέματα ενός τυχάρπαστου. Αν δηλαδή του έλεγε ο απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος ότι τα μέταλλα κοστίζουν 0,00000000001 ευρώ θα το πίστευε;
Η κολωτούμπα όχι 11 αλλά 1,5 ευρώ που έσωσε έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση έγινε από τον ίδιο τον κύριο Γκλιάτη γιατί ενώ το ...πρόγραμμά του ( με 11 ευρώ ) δεν έδινε και τόσο μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα στην ( εδώ γελάμε ξανά και ξανά ) "τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου" και ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος δεν αντιδρούσε. Άρα ο κύριος Γκλιάτης είχε γνώση τι έκανε... Μην τον παρουσιάζετε λοιπόν σαν ...αντιδρούντα. Ήταν παρών στην απάτη. Δεν αντέδρασε όπως θα έπρεπε. Την στήριξε.

*Ο άνθρωπος είναι οι επιλογές του.* ( Ζαν-Πωλ Σαρτρ, 1905-1980, Γάλλος φιλόσοφος )

----------


## nepomuk

Εχω την εντυπωση πως μολις πιανουμε το θεμα απο την σωστη πλευρα αφηνοντας κατα μερος τα "επιστημονικα" που ετσι κι αλλοιως ειναι
ολα ανοησιες οπως λετε και δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια, τλχ οπως  εκτεθηκαν δια λογου και εικονας.
Ας ριφθω απο τους υποστηρικτες ΠΖ στο πυρ το εξωτατο , οτι μου κατεβασε η κουτρα θα το καταθεσω.
Ολα μα ολα τα βιντεο , οι "διαλεξεις" ,τα "συνεδρια φυσικων" ,οι "επιστημονικες ημεριδες" ,δεν ειναι στημμενα και σκηνοθετημενα;
Οι εκπομπες καλημερα υδρογονο ; Ελα Μ@νι στο τοπο σου , τρια πουλακια καθονταν ....
Στα βιντεο δεν εχει υπαρξει αγριο μονταζ;Η πλειοψηφια των συμμετεχοντων δεν ειναι "μιλημενοι";
Στα ΜΚΔ γνωστοι επιστημονες η και επαγγελματιες δηλωσαν οτι δεν πηγαν στις εκπομπες μακη γιατι ο ζουγκλας απερριψε κατηγορηματικα το "ζωντανο".
Προφανως για να κοψει και να ραψει οπως  τα ηθελε.
Ειδικα ο Φιλντισης προσωπο κεντρικο στην ολη επιχειρηση προπαγανδας , ειναι δυνατον   1  στο εκατομυριο να μην ειναι στημμενος ;ουτε για  αστειο δεν στεκει .
Ποια ειναι η αγορα στοχος της Προπαγανδας ; Οι ακαδημαικοι ; οι Ηλεκτρονικοι ; οι εκπαιδευτικοι ολων των βαθμιδων ; Τελος οι Οικονομολογοι ; οι Μαρκετιστες ;
Οι διοικητικοι ; Οι ψυχολογοι ; Μασαει η κατσικα ταραμα και ειδικα  απο τον Μακη ; Γιατι ολος ο Συστημικος τυπος  ουτε καν εχει αναφερθει στο θεμα
πλην ισως  κατι σποντες στο τεως ΔΟΛ  ,χωρις ονοματα;
Επομενως ολοι αυτοι οι κατα  99% μιλημενοι -στημμενοι ,ειτε πηγαν για το  χαρτζηλικι ,τη δημοσιοτητα , να πουλησουν εκδουλευση στον Ζουγκλα εναντι μελλοντικων
αναταλλαγματων κτλπ ,ειτε συμμετεχουν σε μια ας πουμε ΦΙΛΙΚΗ εταιρεια που εχει θεσει ενα υψηλο στοχο , πολιτικο ,κοινωνικο ,οικονομικο κτλπ 
που ενδεχομενως  αυτη η καινοτομια  θα μπορουσε να στηριξει.
Για να μην θεωρηθει παλι οτι κανω  αβαντα ,οστις ηθελε επιμενει στην απατη ας προθεσει το συ στο φιλικη.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εχω την εντυπωση πως μολις πιανουμε το θεμα απο την σωστη πλευρα αφηνοντας κατα μερος τα "επιστημονικα" που ετσι κι αλλοιως ειναι  ολα ανοησιες ......
> ..........Ποια ειναι η αγορα στοχος της Προπαγανδας ; Οι ακαδημαικοι ; οι Ηλεκτρονικοι ; οι εκπαιδευτικοι ολων των βαθμιδων ; Τελος οι Οικονομολογοι ; οι Μαρκετιστες ;  Οι διοικητικοι ; Οι ψυχολογοι ; ............
> ..........,ειτε συμεμτεχουν σε μια ας πουμε ΦΙΛΙΚΗ εταιρεια που εχει θεσει ενα υψηλο στοχο , πολιτικο ,κοινωνικο ,οικονομικο κτλπ 
> που ενδεχομενως  αυτη η καινοτομια  θα μπορουσε να στηριξει.............



Η δική σου άποψη ποιά είναι;

----------


## alpha uk

Resonant Atomic and Molecular Frequencies: 

All molecules, depending on the number of protons in the nucleus and the number of 
atoms in the molecule, and the temperature and pressure, have hundreds to thousands 
of resonant frequencies many of which can over lap. These resonance frequencies occur 
between the protons and electrons within an atom and between the atoms within the
molecule. Thus if the atoms have a large number of protons and electrons there can
be very many resonant interactions. These resonances occur at frequencies through out 
the electromagnetic spectrum from radio frequencies to microwaves to infrared waves, 
to visible light to ultraviolet waves etc. (see Reference 1). 

Let us continue to use the relatively small water molecule (H2O) as an example. In 
the solid and liquid state it is difficult to detect these molecular resonances 
because they are highly damped by the closeness of the molecules and the low 
temperatures involved; although, medical magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) does use a 
spin resonance in the water molecule using high magnetic fields. If the water is in 
the form of a gas (steam or water vapor) we can detect molecular resonant absorption 
frequencies around 24 GHz, 180 GHz and 320 GHz (Note: 1 Gigahertz (GHz) = one billion 
cycles per second) in the microwave frequency region of the spectrum. At normal 
atmospheric pressure these resonances are pressure broadened to be several GHz wide which 
is not very sharp. At lower pressures more sharp resonances


http://www.lsbu.ac.uk/water/vibrat.html

----------


## nepomuk

> http://www.lsbu.ac.uk/water/vibrat.html





Με το μπαρδον , ολα αυτα σε απλα Καλλιαρντά σημαινουν  οτι Ζει ο Βασιλιας Αλεξανδρος ;

----------


## lepouras

> Με το μπαρδον , ολα αυτα σε απλα Καλλιαρντά σημαινουν  οτι Ζει ο Βασιλιας Αλεξανδρος ;



σε απλά καλιαρντά δεν έχεις απαντήσει την απλή ερώτηση που σου έχουν κάνει εδώ και κάργα σελίδες και θες εσύ να σου απαντήσουν σε απλά καλιαρντά ολόκληρη επιστημονική εξήγηση για την συμπεριφορά τον μορίων των υλικών (και ποιο συγκεκριμένα του νερού) και για το πόσοι παράγοντες καθορίζουν την συμπεριφορά του?

την μόνη απάντηση σε απλά καλιαρντά που θα πρέπει να πάρεις είναι να διαβάσεις και να μάθεις. 
πήρες την πηγή βγάλε και τα γκαβά σου να δεις τη λέει.

σε απλά καλιαρντά....

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Με το μπαρδον , ολα αυτα σε απλα Καλλιαρντά σημαινουν  οτι Ζει ο Βασιλιας Αλεξανδρος ;



Σε απλή Νέο-Ελληνική δημοτική το παραπάνω άρθρο εξηγεί πώς και τι αποροφά το νερό και σε ποιές συχνότητες. Προσοχή! Όχι τα *ψέματα Ζωγράφου* για ...συντονισμό και κατ' επέκταση διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού!
Κατά λέξη μετάφραση:

Water = ΝερόAbsorption = ΑπορόφησηSpectrum = Φάσμα 
 Και για να μην χαθούμε στην μετάφραση:
 Φάσμα απορόφησης ( εννοείται: συχνοτήτων ) νερού. 
 Όπως ακριβώς έχει περιγραφεί από την γνωστή φυσική και από επιστήμονες ( και όχι *απατεώνες του στυλ Ζωγράφου και George Pap* ) όταν ένα υγρό ( οποιοδήποτε υγρό! ) αποροφά ενέργεια λόγω ακτινοβόλησης τότε τα μόρια του διεγείρονται. Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο περιγράφει με λεπτομέριες το εύρος των συχνοτήτων και τι είδους κίνηση παρατηρήται στα μόρια. Πουθενά δεν μιλά για διάσπαση του μορίου γιατί σύμφωνα με την γνωστή φυσική ( και όχι τα ψέματα Ζωγράφου ) είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να γίνει αυτό με τόση λίγη αποδιδόμενη ενέργεια. Η ενέργεια συγκράτησης των δεσμών υδρογόνου - οξυγόνου είναι 467 kJ/mol*1* !! 467 χιλιάδες τζάουλ ανά μόριο! Σας αφήνω να ...σκεφτήτε κύριε nepomuk μόνος σας τι σημαίνει αυτό. Αν μπορείτε να το καταλάβετε θα απαντήσετε και μόνος σας αν ζει ο ...Βασιλιάς Αλέξανδρος.
Φυσικά και μπορεί κάποια στιγμή, αν συνεχίσουμε *να αυξάνουμε την αποδιδόμενη ισχύ* να καταφέρουμε να σπάσουμε αυτούς τους δεσμούς, αλλά στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων θα πάρουμε πίσω το 99% της ενέργειας που δώσαμε. Όχι τα ψέματα και οι χαζομάρες για gain και horn και yagi και συντονισμό και ...παράκαμψη της απαγορευτικής αρχής Carnot και αποδόσεις 100% και "μπορεί" και 101% και 102% αλλά δεν είναι αεικίνητο είναι όμως αυτοσυντηρούμενο! Ο συντονισμός είναι που θα κάνει τα άτομα υδρογόνου να αρχίσουν να κινούνται. Για να αυξηθεί το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης και κάποια στιγμή να σπάσει ο δεσμός θα πρέπει να δώσουμε το λιγότερο 467 kJ/mol ! Προσοχή! 467 ανά μόριο! Όχι *οι παπαριές Ζωγράφου*: τα κουνάμε λίγο ( ναι είναι πολύ λίγα τα ...350mW ) τα μόρια και λόγω συντονισμού αυτά αυξάνουν μόνα τους το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης!

*1 https://chem.libretexts.org/Core/Physical_and_Theoretical_Chemistry/Chemical_Bonding/Fundamentals_of_Chemical_Bonding/Bond_Energies
**
*Υ.Γ
Επιτέλους *ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ* κουβέντα! Ασχέτως αν πάλι εσείς κύριε nepomuk πετάξατε την σφήνα υποστήριξης. Αλλιώς δεν θα είχατε κανένα λόγο ( αν δεν υποστηρίζατε ) να κάνετε μια τόσο ..άκυρη ερώτηση αν ζει ο ...Βασιλιάς Αλέξανδρος.
*
*

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη (lepouras), έλα τώρα να εξηγήσεις στον κάθε φανατικό οπαδό του Π.Ζ σε τι διαφέρει η απορρόφηση των κυμάτων από τη διάσπαση του μορίου, τους ενεργειακούς όρους της διάσπασης, τι είναι η συμμετρική ταλάντωση του μορίου, η αντισυμμετρική, η "ψαλιδωτή" κ.ο.κ. όπως, επίσης, γιατί στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων των 2 kW και 2,4 GHz, το κοτόπουλο θερμαίνεται δίχως αυτό να «μπουρμπουλίζει» υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> πήρες την πηγή βγάλε και τα γκαβά σου να δεις τη λέει.



Μα κύριε lepouras ο κύριος nepomuk άσχετος ( προσωπική του δήλωση ) με την φυσική πιστεύει ότι του λένε... Να κάτσει τώρα να διαβάσει; Α πα πα! Θα ζητήσει από τον George Pap ή κανένα άλλο σαϊνι από το συνονθύλεμα "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." να του το εξηγήσει και κανένας Σωτήρης θα πει πάλι καμιά κβαντομηχανική ασχετοσύνη και τα πρόβατα θα γράφουν από κάτω: Συγχαρητήρια για την λεπτομερέστατη ανάλυση!
Μην βάζετε δύσκολα στον κύριο nepomuk ! Μη τώρα που είναι στεναχωρημένος τόσο πολύ που τον ...διέγραψαν τον καημένο.

----------


## alpha uk

> Με το μπαρδον , ολα αυτα σε απλα Καλλιαρντά σημαινουν  οτι Ζει ο Βασιλιας Αλεξανδρος ;



Όλα αυτά σε απλά Καλλιαρντα σημαίνουν ότι , υπάρχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ζει ο Βασιλιάς Αλέξανδρος , από το νά λειτουργεί το κουτί τού κ ΠΖ με τον τρόπο που έχει αναλύσει

----------


## VaselPi

Κώστα (FreeEnergy), με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο όλα όσα γράφεις και αναφέρεις για τον Π.Ζ, την ερευνητική του ομάδα, όπως και τους διάφορους πτυχιούχους «οπαδούς» του. Μία μόνο μικρή παρατήρηση, καθότι τις έχεις μπερδέψει κάπως τις μονάδες. Όταν λέμε 467 kJ/mol, εννοούμε 4,67x105 J ανά 6,02x1023 μόρια ή περίπου 5 eV ανά μόριο του νερού. Με κανέναν τρόπο, 467 kJ ανά μόριο! Δες το ζήτημα των μονάδων ακόμη μία φορά, προκειμένου να μη δίνουμε λαβή στον G.P. να μας ασκεί κρητική με επιστημονικά δεδομένα, ο οποίος, με αυτά που λέει και υποστηρίζει, ούτως ή άλλως είναι εκτός της Επιστήμης.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

> Όλα αυτά σε απλά Καλλιαρντα σημαίνουν ότι , υπάρχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ζει ο Βασιλιάς Αλέξανδρος , από το νά λειτουργεί το κουτί τού κ ΠΖ με τον τρόπο που έχει αναλύσει





Με την παρεμβαση σου -και σε ευχαριστω-προκαλεσες χημικη αντιδραση του συμπαθους κατα τα λοιπα ,μαθητη Νομπελιστα οπως αυτοπροσδιοριζεται.

George Pap  ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΝΟΜΟ
(Όταν η ημιμάθεια τα περνάει για κάρβουνα)Mol=Μόριο!!!!!, όπως λέμε Δρεπανοκατσάβιδο=Δράπανο!!!)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Petr...f=group_header
http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/water/water_v..._spectrum.html

Γραφει κι αλλα σημερα για Ολικη Ποιοητα Ζωγραφου για υδρογονο υποβρυχιων ,ελληνοποιημενη καθετοποιημενη παραγωγη κτλπ.
Αν ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα αιτουμαι μια θεση στη Διοικηση αυτης της Ολιστικης Θεωρησης της τεχνολογιας ΠΖ.

Για την Ιστορια ομως πρεπει να αναφερω και καποια παραλειπομενα.
Οταν ειχε βγει ο Μουστακιας επιχαιρων στο γυαλι με υπερπυκνωτες Γραφενιου ,τα ειδα ολα ; τα πηρα στο κρανιο; αναποδες ; συφιλιαστηκα ; 
το τερματισε ο παπους ; κτλπ ...

Γραφω στον Παπ ....   Ρε ασε  τα σαπια  .. ε οχι και  γραφενιου ...  μπαστα  ρε  Πετρο , ειπαμε  αλλα οχι κι ετσι ...
ποσα κοτοπουλα θελετε να μαδησετε ; δεν χορτασατε ; 
Απαντα  με το  αμιμητο  :  "Κοτοπουλα Νητσιακος με πετσα γραφενιου "  ....
Τεσπα του ανταπαντω   αν ειναι ευτραφη τα κοτοπουλα εχει καλως , το ΠΟΠΟΛΟ  να μην δαγκωσει  ....(δεν ειμαι Δαρβινιστης)
και κλεινει αυτη η  σειρα   με το :  "Αν ειμαι Κονομημενος  να χαρω τα υπαρχοντα μου και να τον αφησω να ονειρευεται και να αναζητα κοτοπουλα ".
Ο περιστασιακος αναγνωστης που τυχαια  βρεθηκε  σε αυτο το θεμα ας βγαλει τα συμπερασματα του .
Επισης στο ερωτημα αν ειναι Φιλικη η Εταιρεια , ο παπ ποτέ δεν απαντησε .ΤΛΧ τηρει τα προσχηματα.

----------


## kioan

Δε ξέρω αν θυμάστε την ερμηνεία των Πολύ Ζαβών στο youtube copyright claim που οδήγησε στο κατέβασμα της εκπομπής του Κώστα Ουίλς με τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο.

Τότε έβγαιναν και μας έλεγαν πόσο εντύπωση τους έκανε πως _"μετα απο τοσα χρονια που ειναι στην μαχητικη δημοσιογραφια ο κος Κ.Ουιλς δεν υπηρξε παραβιαση"_ αλλά κατέβηκε μόνο το συγκεκριμένο video  :Bored: 

 *Spoiler:*          

Τελικά έχουν κατέβει και άλλα video του Ουίλς για τον ίδιο λόγο, απλά δεν το έχει πάρει είδηση μάλλον και συνεχίζει να ανεβάζει συμπεριλαμβάνοντας μουσικά κομμάτια  :Lol: 

Δείτε για παράδειγμα αυτό το video που είχε άσχετο θέμα συζήτησης (κάτι για το ΕΣΠΑ κλπ) και παρόλα αυτά εμφανίζει "This video contains content from Digital Minds Ltd-srav, who has blocked it on copyright grounds."

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κώστα (FreeEnergy), με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο όλα όσα γράφεις και αναφέρεις για τον Π.Ζ, την ερευνητική του ομάδα, όπως και τους διάφορους πτυχιούχους «οπαδούς» του. Μία μόνο μικρή παρατήρηση, καθότι τις έχεις μπερδέψει κάπως τις μονάδες. Όταν λέμε 467 kJ/mol, εννοούμε 4,67x105 J ανά 6,02x1023 μόρια ή περίπου 5 eV ανά μόριο του νερού. Με κανέναν τρόπο, 467 kJ ανά μόριο! Δες το ζήτημα των μονάδων ακόμη μία φορά, προκειμένου να μη δίνουμε λαβή στον G.P. να μας ασκεί κρητική με επιστημονικά δεδομένα, ο οποίος, με αυτά που λέει και υποστηρίζει, ούτως ή άλλος είναι εκτός της Επιστήμης.
> Βασίλειος.



VaselPi έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που αναφέρεις και μόλις το ανέφερες αμέσως μετά ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap έσπευσε να ...σχολιάσει στο facebook, και ο κύριος nepomuk να αναπαράγει εδώ τα λεγόμενά του. Σκέφτεσαι κύριε VaselPi ότι ίσως εσείς τους το υποδείξατε;  :Smile:  Δεν με πειράζει όμως κύριε VaselPi. *Όταν κάνω λάθος το παραδέχομαι*. Και αυτό ήταν λάθος μου ναι. Ας σχολιάσει λοιπόν ο *ψευτάκος απατεωνίσκος George Pap* όλα τα άλλα που έχω γράψει εδώ: *http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882* Για αυτά ...μούγκα στη στρούγκα! Ψάχνει τις λέξεις και περιμένει στην γωνία ο χημικός μηχανικός με σπουδές στην Γερμανία και μέντορα νομπελίστα πότε θα κάνω κάποιο λάθος. Άντε κύριε nepomuk τρέξε να του πεις ότι έκανα ένα ακόμη λάθος: Ένα τζάουλ είναι η *ποσότητα περιτωμάτων* που βρίσκεται στο αλώνι της κυρά Κατίνας όταν κάποιος πήγε και είπε στην φοράδα της ότι ο ψευτάκος Ζωγράφος έκανε μια ...απίθανη εφεύρεση. Γιατί περιτώματα; ..*Χέστηκε η φοράδα στ' αλώνι*. Άντε και περιμένω το σχόλιο στο facebook να του πεις!

----------


## kioan

Η διαφορά της συζήτησης στο hlektronika.gr σε σχέση με κάποια άλλα groups Πολύ Ζαβών, είναι πως εδώ ότι γράφει ο καθένας μας το θέτει ελεύθερα στην κρίση των υπολοίπων μας και είναι δεκτικός όταν του υποδεικνύεται κάποιο λάθος που έκανε. 
Είναι η ίδια διαδικασία που ακολουθείται στην επιστημονική έρευνα κατά το λεγόμενο peer review, κάτι με το οποίο είναι μαλωμένοι όλοι οι παρατρεχάμενοι του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου.

Αντίθετα, σε κάποιες άλλες διαδικτυακές οπαδικές ομάδες υποστήριξης του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου, όποιος εκφράσει κάποια άποψη που δεν αρέσει, η ποινή είναι η φίμωση.

Το να κοροϊδεύει ο κάθε "επιστήμονας" σχετικά με τον ορισμό του mol, ενώ κάθεται και ακούει πχ τον "εφευρέτη" να του δείχνει βραστήρα λέγοντάς του πως είναι υποβρύχια yagi, είναι τουλάχιστον διασκεδαστικό. Τόσο απλά.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δε ξέρω αν θυμάστε την ερμηνεία των Πολύ Ζαβών στο youtube copyright claim που οδήγησε στο κατέβασμα της εκπομπής του Κώστα Ουίλς με τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο.



Πολλές φορές αυτές οι απαιτήσεις πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ( copyright claims ) είναι προϊόν ενός αυτοματοποιημένου αλγόριθμου. Ναι υπάρχει τέτοιο πρόγραμμα που μπορεί και αναγνωρίζει το κομμάτι που παίζει ακόμη και αν είναι μέσα σε ένα άλλο ( μιξαρισμένο ). Πρώτο και καλύτερο παράδειγμα αυτής της υπηρεσίας είναι το Shazam, το οποίο μάλιστα ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει ποσοστά επιτυχίας πάνω από 90% και μάλιστα μέσα στα πρώτα 3 δευτερόλεπτα. Αν λοιπόν ο αλγόριθμος του youtube "ανακαλύψει" ότι στο βίντεό σου υπάρχει υλικό για το οποίο πρέπει να έχεις σαφέστα παραχώρηση από τον πνευματικό δημιουργό, "απενεργοποιεί" το βίντεο ( ποτέ δεν σβήνονται!!! ) μέχρι να διευθετηθεί το θέμα. Πολλές φορές είναι μια απλή ανταλλαγή emails ή αν ο ιδιοκτήτης των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων το απαιτήση ακόμη και πληρωμή. Προφανώς ο κύριος Ουίλς ή δεν γνωρίζει την διαδικασία ή δεν μπήκε καν στον κόπο να την κάνει. Οι χαζομάρες περι συνομοσιών και πράσινα άλογα είναι οργασμικές φαντασιώσεις του George Pap. Τον ...ερεθίζει να βλέπει ανθέλληνες, προδότες, dealers φωτοβολταϊκών παντού. Ίσως να είναι και η μοναδική ασχολία ενός γεράκου, που ανακάλυψε το διαδίκτυο και τα social media και μπορεί τελικά να πιστεύει ότι έτσι αξυπηρετεί και την ...πατρίδα!!

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Το να κοροϊδεύει ο κάθε "επιστήμονας" σχετικά με τον ορισμό του mol



Κύριε kionan ήταν μεγάλο λάθος μου αυτό... Έχει κάθε δίκιο να το σχολιάσει ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap. Δεν πρέπει ελαφρά τη καρδία να κάνω τέτοια λάθη. Το μόνο που με ( δεν.. ) "σώζει" ήταν το πολύ νυχτερινό της ώρας όταν τα έγραφα αλλά και πάλι έπρεπε να προσέχω δυο και τρεις φορές...

*Κρείττον είναι τοις ποσίν ολισθείν ή τη γλώττη.* (Ζήνων ο Κιτιεύς, 334-262 π.Χ., Αρχαίος Έλληνας φιλόσοφος)(μτφρ: Προτιμότερο το να ολισθαίνει κανείς με τα πόδια του, παρά με τη γλώσσα του.)

----------


## manolena

> Κύριε kionan ήταν μεγάλο λάθος μου αυτό... Έχει κάθε δίκιο να το σχολιάσει ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap. Δεν πρέπει ελαφρά τη καρδία να κάνω τέτοια λάθη. Το μόνο που με ( δεν.. ) "σώζει" ήταν το πολύ νυχτερινό της ώρας όταν τα έγραφα αλλά και πάλι έπρεπε να προσέχω δυο και τρεις φορές...
> 
> *Κρείττον είναι τοις ποσίν ολισθείν ή τη γλώττη.* (Ζήνων ο Κιτιεύς, 334-262 π.Χ., Αρχαίος Έλληνας φιλόσοφος)(μτφρ: Προτιμότερο το να ολισθαίνει κανείς με τα πόδια του, παρά με τη γλώσσα του.)



Αγαπητέ κύριε Φριενέρτζι, δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να ανησυχείτε (για να πάρουμε και το ...ύφος του ανεκδιήγητου που προαναφέρατε), για το λάθος σας. Δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω τι ακριβώς γίνεται μέσα στο μυαλό αυτού του ανθρώπου αλλά και όσων άλλων που αραδιάζουν τα σχόλιά τους κάτω απο κάθε πομπώδες δικό του, αλλά το να κάνετε ένα λάθος στην σύνταξη του μηνύματος με όσες και όποιες συνθήκες το γράφατε, δεν μου λέει τίποτα. Η βιομηχανία τσιμεντόλιθων καθώς και ο μηχανισμός εκτόξευσής τους απο δαύτους όλους εκεί μέσα αλλά και όπου αλλού, είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις σε μέγεθος ένα αεροπλανοφόρο με μια χάρτινη βαρκούλα. Ευτυχώς που και τα δύο, θα κινούνται σε λίγο χρόνο απο τώρα με καθαρό νεράκι και συστήματα αντιδραστήρων ψυχρής καύσης. Α, ξέχασα, είμαι πληρωμένος κονδυλοφόρος με μπλοκάκι και κόβω και αποδείξεις.

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε FreeEnergy,
Για να διατηρησουμε ενα επιπεδο ,κοσμητικα οπως γερακος η παπουλης οπως αποκαλουσα τον Πετρο ,καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται.
"Εκει που ησουν ημουνα κι εδω που ειμαι θα΄ρθεις"(ρηση παπουδων).
Το Παπους ειναι αποδεκτο απο τον παπ για τον πετρο ,αν και για τον ιδιο ελαχιστα αφηνει να διαρευσουν οσον αφορα τα προσωπικα του 
οποτε δεν γνωριζουμε αν ειναι παπους.Τεσπα ολοι ειδαμε  το παραστημα και το θαρρος του στο γυαλι ,αν και ενδυματολογικα ατυχησε.
Δεν βρισκομεθα πλεον σε κοινωνια (μου εχει απαγορευσει .. ας μην επεκταθω) ,οποτε  μετα το κλεισιμο του Γουιλς και το μπλοκαρισμα μου
στα μκδ ΠΖ που ουτε λαικ μπορω να κανω , Τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι ο μονος διαυλος επικοινωνιας.Δεν ειναι δα και ο Εωσφορος  , προς Θεου
και αφου εδω  "παιζουμε μπαλα"  ,δινω και καμμια  πασσα   για  σχολια .
Το υψηλο επιπεδο των ηλεκτρονικων , δεν αφορα τον παπ , χαμηλο ειναι για αυτον αφου υβριζουμε , χλευαζουμε και λοιδωρουμε τον μεγαλο 
ερευνητη.
Για την ιστορια  οφειλω να προσθεσω και τα εξης:
Κατα την οπτικη του , μου εδωσε πολλες ευκαιριες και "Τιπς" ,τα οποια προσπερασα ελαφρα τη καρδια, για να με κανει "Ανθρωπο".
Ενα  απο αυτα   ηταν μια χημικη αντιδραση με το Λιθιο ,αλλα δεν εδωσα βαση  γιατι νομιζα οτι με  περνουσε για ηλιθιο και το εσβησα.
Τελος εχω την εντυπωση πως αποτελει ενα εξαιρετικο διδυμο με τον Σωτηρη , αν και μου εκμυστηρευτηκε οτι "καμμια σχεση με κβαντομηχανικη"
βλεπε και αντιδραστηρα "ψυχρης καυσης του νερου " .  Δηλ  του αντιτεινω  : εχουμε τον Δευκαλιωνα Νο 2; .....  ακρα του ταφου σιωπη .
Επομενως  κυριε Ενεργιτη προσπαθηστε να  πιασετε επαφη μεσω  Σωτηρη , αλλοιως  μονο απο εδω.

----------


## kioan

> Για να διατηρησουμε ενα επιπεδο ,κοσμητικα οπως γερακος η παπουλης οπως αποκαλουσα τον Πετρο ,καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται.



*nepomuk*, μπορώ αν θες να σε διευκολύνω να τηρήσεις τη δέσμευση σου αυτή: αν ξαναγράψεις κάποιον τέτοιο χαρακτηρισμό ή άσχετο σχόλιο που δεν προσθέτει τίποτα στη συζήτηση (πχ στυλιστικό σχόλιο), να στο διαγράφω για να μην εκτίθεσαι. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

manolena (03-05-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Για να διατηρησουμε ενα επιπεδο ,επιθετα οπως γερακος η παπουλης οπως αποκαλουσα τον Πετρο ,καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται.



Εντάξει ας κρατήσουμε μόνο τα: απατεώνας, ψεύτης, άσχετος. Και για τους δυο τους φυσικά. Πέτρος Ζωγράφος και George Pap...





> "Εκει που ησουν ημουνα κι εδω που ειμαι θα΄ρθεις"(ρηση παπουδων).



Προσπαθώ κύριε nepomuk να μην λέω ψέματα σε ότι έχει σχέση με την Φυσική. Άρα δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να "έρθω" εκεί που είναι όλοι αυτοί... Μάρτυς μου η ...επιστήμη. Γραπτή και αποδεικταία.





> Δεν ειναι δα και ο Εωσφορος



Φυσικά και δεν είναι! Απατεώνας και ψεύτης και άσχετος όμως είναι!





> υβριζουμε , χλευαζουμε και λοιδωρουμε τον μεγαλο ερευνητη.



Να και η ...σπόντα στήριξης. Μας νοιάζει αν ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap τον θεωρεί ...μεγάλο ερευνητή; Για εμένα είναι ένας μεγάλος ψεύτης, άσχετος και ακόμη μεγαλύτερος απατεώνας. 





> Κατα την οπτικη του , μου εδωσε πολλες ευκαιριες και "Τιπς" ,τα οποια προσπερασα ελαφρα τη καρδια, για να με κανει "Ανθρωπο". Ενα  απο αυτα   ηταν μια χημικη αντιδραση με το Λιθιο ,αλλα δεν εδωσα  βαση  γιατι νομιζα οτι με  περνουσε για ηλιθιο και το εσβησα.



Εντάξει έχω πέσει κάτω από τα γέλια!!! Αυτό πάλι είναι έμεση διαροή μιας ...σημαντικής είδησης; Ότι η ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση έχει ...λίθιο μέσα ή χρησιμοποιεί λίθιο; Ή μήπως πάλι είναι μια από τις απιθανολογίες σας και τα ...θρυλούμενά σας; Αναφέρετε συγκεκριμένα παρακαλώ ποιός σας έδωσε τέτοια ...τιπς γιατί είναι ( χαχα! ) είδηση!





> Τελος εχω την εντυπωση πως αποτελει ενα εξαιρετικο διδυμο με τον Σωτηρη ,  αν και μου εκμυστηρευτηκε οτι "καμμια σχεση με κβαντομηχανικη"



Ο ψεύτης George Pap σας τα ...εκμυστηρεύτηκε όλα αυτά; Πότε; Πριν ή μετά την ...διαγραφή σας; Ποιός δεν έχει καμία σχέση με κβαντομηχανική; Ο ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθής ) George Pap; Αυτό εύκολα το συμπεραίνει κανείς. Η ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση δεν έχει σχέση με κβαντομηχανική; Τότε γιατί μας ζαλίζατε την μοίρα κύριε nepomuk με τα θρυλούμενα και επαφή με γνωστό κβαντομηχανικό;

Είναι θαύμα γραφής οι αναρτήσεις σας κύριε nepomuk. Δεν θα παιξω το παιχνίδι του ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) George Pap που με κατηγορεί ότι είμαι ταυτόχρονα ακόμη 5-6 άτομα με διαφορετικά προφίλ. Αν και υποβόσκει μια ιδέα ότι είστε ο απατεωνίσκος George Pap θα σας θεωρήσω λίγο πιο ώριμο από εκείνον. Αφού είστε τόσο κοντά του ( όσο λέτε ) πείστε τον να έρθει εδώ να απαντήσει σε μερικές ( http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882 ) ψευδοεπιστημονικές αρλούμπες που έχει ξεστομίσει ο ψεύτης Ζωγράφος! Αφού τόσο πολύ τον υποστηρίζει ας κοπιάσει κι από εδώ. Οι υπερσυντονιστές έχουν αποδείξει ότι το forum εδώ δεν λογοκρίνεται και θα ακουστεί ( διαβαστεί ) η άποψή του χωρίς να διαγραφεί κανείς!

----------


## lepouras

> Οι υπερσυντονιστές έχουν αποδείξει ότι το forum  εδώ δεν λογοκρίνεται και θα ακουστεί ( διαβαστεί ) η άποψή του χωρίς να  διαγραφεί κανείς!



να λογοκρίνουν όχι αλλά όταν διαβάζουν π@π@ριε$ σαν τις παρακάτω..... ε τους τρώει το χεράκι τους να ρίξουν κάνα ....ευχέλαιο





> Κυριε FreeEnergy,
> Για να διατηρησουμε ενα επιπεδο... μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα . κοτσάνες μπλα μπλα μπλα , υπεκφυγές μπλα μπλα μπλα κλπ κλπ μπλα μπλα μπλα.. κλπ τα υπόλοιπα  μόνο  εδώ.

----------


## nepomuk

> Εντάξει έχω πέσει κάτω από τα γέλια!!! Αυτό πάλι είναι έμεση διαροή μιας ...σημαντικής είδησης; Ότι η ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση έχει ...λίθιο μέσα ή χρησιμοποιεί λίθιο; Ή μήπως πάλι είναι μια από τις απιθανολογίες σας και τα ...θρυλούμενά σας; Αναφέρετε συγκεκριμένα παρακαλώ ποιός σας έδωσε τέτοια ...τιπς γιατί είναι ( χαχα! ) είδησ!



Κυριε FreeEnergy
Για τα τιπς δεσμευομαι απο το απορρητο .Προ της διακοπης των διπλωματικων σχεσεων ολα αυτα.
"Τιπς" βεβαια ειναι σχημα λογου καθοτι πιο ευκολα λυνεις Διαφορικη εξισωση ,η μετασχηματισμο Fourier
παρα βγαζεις ακρη με τα φιλοδωρηματα  του παπ.
Για τον τελευταιο ας καλομελεταμε  και ισως  ερθει στην περιφημη και αεναως υπο καταθεση ΗλεκτροΦασματικη Θεωρια.
Απο μετασχηματισμο Φουριέ ισως προκυπτουν αυτα  τα  τεραστια ποσα ενεργειας ,απο τα ψυχια των 350 μιλιβατ.


Το'πιασα το υπονοουμενο για το Λιθιο αλλα μην πατε μακρια , ο ιδιος ο Παπ σχετικα προσφατα εκτιμησε το
κοστος μιας πληρους οικιακης διαταξης ΠΖ  σε περιπου 7 χιλιαρικα .Οποτε το σχεδον τσαμπα ρευμα παει περιπατο.
Συνυπολογιζει βεβαια στο συνολικο κοστος και μπαταριες Λιθιου για την ισορροπια του συστηματος και με
σκοπο την πωληση της περισσειας ενεργειας πισω στο δικτυο*.Αν δεχθει η ΓΕΝΟΠ-ΔΕΗ και δεν κατεβασει τους διακοπτες.

Πολυς λογος για την Κβαντομηχανικη αλλα δεν επεσκεφθην εγω το Νιλς Μπορ.
Ομως  σε  αυτο το ινστιτουτο γνωριζουν τοσο καλα το Υδρογονο , αντε βγαλε  ακρη ... γριφος.
Ο παπ διαρρηγνυει τα ιματια του ,  καμμια σχεση  ,παρότι το φυσικο του ταιρι  ο Σωτηρης επιμενει.
Αμφοτεροι Σπεκουλαρουν - εκτιμω- καθ οτι ολα τα μυστικα και τους  ασσους  κρατα καλα κρυμμενους ο Μουστακιας.

*Καποτε ειχα θεσει ενα ερωτημα στο επισημο ιχ φορουμ ΠΖ ,που ακομα και τωρα συνδεσμος του φιγουραρει πρωτοσελιδο στο zougla.gr.
"Κυριε Πετρο ,μετα την διαφαινομενη απαξιωση των δικτυων απο την καθολικη υιοθετηση οσονουπω της τεχνολογιας σας , εχετε
σκεφθει εναλλακτικες χρησεις των δικτυων για τα οποια οι κοινωνιες επενδυσαν δυσθεωρητα ποσα;"

Αποτελεσμα:
Θεωρηθηκε ειρωνικο , δεν αναρτηθηκε και μπηκα στο ψυγειο για καποιο διαστημα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Απο μετασχηματισμο Φουριέ ισως προκυπτουν αυτα  τα  τεραστια ποσα ενεργειας ,απο τα ψυχια των 350 μιλιβατ.



Κύριε nepomuk ο μετασχηματισμός Φουριέ είναι μια μαθηματική κατασκευή... Δεν έχει καμία μα καμία απολύτως σχέση με μετατροπές ενέργειας!*1*





> ο ιδιος ο Παπ σχετικα προσφατα εκτιμησε το κοστος μιας πληρους οικιακης διαταξης ΠΖ  σε περιπου 7 χιλιαρικα.



Πόσο ...πρόσφατα δηλαδή; Γιατί στις διαδικτυακές εκπομπές οι *διάφοροι μαϊντανοί* ( συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή George Pap ) μιλούσαν για κόστος κάτω από 100 ευρώ! Αυτά που γράφετε εδώ κύριε nepomuk και μεταφέρετε σαν λεγόμενα του ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) George Pap τα ξέρει ο ...ίδιος ο George Pap; Μάλλον ναι γιατί διαβάζει ανελλιπώς το forum εδώ. Οι *παρατρεχάμενοι και οι μαϊντανοί* του συνονθυλέματος "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." ( αν υπάρχει κι αυτή... ) τι έχουν να πουν; Τι έγιναν οι κραυγές #μια_συσκευή_σε_κάθε_σπίτι ;





> Πολυς λογος για την Κβαντομηχανικη αλλα δεν επεσκεφθην εγω το Νιλς Μπορ. Ομως  σε  αυτο το ινστιτουτο γνωριζουν τοσο καλα το Υδρογονο , αντε βγαλε  ακρη ... γριφος.



Το ότι ένας δημοσιογράφος επισκεύτηκε ένα ινστιτούτο δεν δίνει κύρος σε μια* ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση*! Ούτε πιστοποιεί τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα δούλευε αν υπήρχε! Η φούσκα του PBS και πώς κατάφεραν και έβγαλαν τέτοια *παπαριά* στον αέρα έχει αναλυθεί αλλού. Να το πω κι αλλιώς. Το καλοκαίρι που μας έρχετε εγώ και μια ομάδα μαθητών μου θα επισκευτούμε το CERN. Όταν γυρίσουμε να σας δώσουμε καμιά φωτό από εκεί να έχετε να λέτε: "Να κάποιος επισκεύτηκε το CERN άρα η ...(δήθεν) εφεύρεση δουλεύει!" Τίποτα *δεν είναι γρίφος*. Είναι μια από αυτές τις *ηλίθια απίστευτες συνδέσεις* που κάνουν ο *ψευτάκος Ζωγράφος και ο απατεωνίσκος George Pap*. Εδώ δεν ντράπηκαν να μπλέξουν τον πρόεδρο της Bosch ( όχι ότι είναι και κανένα πάρα πολύ σημαντικό πρόσωπο αλλά κοτζαμ πρόεδρος μεγάλης πολυεθνικής! ), δεν ντραπήκατε εσείς να μπλέξετε ( ναι ναι μη βαράτε ...θρυλούμενη κοτσάνα ήταν, οκ! ) τον νέο πρόεδρο της Κούβας, στο ινστιτούτο Νιλς Μπορ θα κολλούσατε; Αλλά και πάλι βλέπω ( διαβάζω ) από ανάρτηση σε ανάρτηση είστε κι εσείς ένας μικρός #Ζωγραφούλης_George_Pap_αρας ... "Πολυς λογος για την Κβαντομηχανικη" αλλά και "καμμια σχεση" αμέσως μετά. Δεν αφήνετε λέω εγώ τις ασυναρτησίες του τύπου "*δεν ξέρω τι λέω άρα λέω ...αλήθειες*" και να μας πείτε μια και καλή πότε θα βγει στην φόρα η νέα ( χαχα! ) συσκευή; Δεν θα μας κάνετε την χάρη να μας πείτε πότε θα γελάσουμε ξανά;


*1 https://repository.kallipos.gr/bitstream/11419/1143/1/NLT_book_Nov30_2015_for_submission_Chapter_16.pdf*

----------

kioan (03-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

> VaselPi έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που αναφέρεις και μόλις το ανέφερες αμέσως μετά ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap έσπευσε να ...σχολιάσει στο facebook, και ο κύριος nepomuk να αναπαράγει εδώ τα λεγόμενά του. Σκέφτεσαι κύριε VaselPi ότι ίσως εσείς τους το υποδείξατε;  Δεν με πειράζει όμως κύριε VaselPi. *Όταν κάνω λάθος το παραδέχομαι*. Και αυτό ήταν λάθος μου ναι. Ας σχολιάσει λοιπόν ο *ψευτάκος απατεωνίσκος George Pap* όλα τα άλλα που έχω γράψει εδώ: *http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882* Για αυτά ...μούγκα στη στρούγκα! Ψάχνει τις λέξεις και περιμένει στην γωνία ο χημικός μηχανικός με σπουδές στην Γερμανία και μέντορα νομπελίστα πότε θα κάνω κάποιο λάθος. Άντε κύριε nepomuk τρέξε να του πεις ότι έκανα ένα ακόμη λάθος: Ένα τζάουλ είναι η *ποσότητα περιτωμάτων* που βρίσκεται στο αλώνι της κυρά Κατίνας όταν κάποιος πήγε και είπε στην φοράδα της ότι ο ψευτάκος Ζωγράφος έκανε μια ...απίθανη εφεύρεση. Γιατί περιτώματα; ..*Χέστηκε η φοράδα στ' αλώνι*. Άντε και περιμένω το σχόλιο στο facebook να του πεις!




ενταξει οταν κανεις μαθηματικες πραξεις "προχειρα" (ουσιαστικα για πλακα λογο του συγκεκριμενου θεματος) τετοια λαθη φυσικα και μπορουν να συμβουν, οποτε δε βλεπω να επεσες σε κανενα "θανασιμο αμαρτημα" :Tongue2:  και παλι καλα που δεν αναρτησα τη συνεχεια γιατι ειχα βασιστει στα νουμερα που υπεδειξες προκειμενου να υπολογισω την ενεργεια που χρειαζεται σε ....πιτογυρα (δυστυχως ποιανουν 1000 Kcal το ενα για οσους δε το ξερουν) που πρεπει να φαει καποιος προκειμενου να εργασθει μετα σε ενα ποδηλατο γυμναστηριου στα 250W (και ολα σε ιδανικες συνθηκες χωρις καμια απωλεια... ...ναι, αυτο το τριξιμο που ακουγεται ειναι τα κοκκαλα του Καρνο αλλα οπως λεει κι ο ...μεγαλος εφευρετης αυτον μπορουμε να τον παρακαμψουμε :hahahha:  οποτε εκτελουμε μετατροπες χωρις καμια απωλεια... επισεις εκτελουμε και ολοκληρη τη θερμοδυναμικη και καθε φυσικο νομο αλλα τεσπα... ...ναι ξερω, αφου βαζω ιδανικες συνθηκες μπορουσα να βαλω κατι λιγοτερο γελοιο οπως πχ κινητηρες, αλλα για καποιο λογο εδω ηθελα πιτογυρα και σκλαβους) προκειμενου να "διασπασει" το ποτηρακι με το νερο του ζαβου  :hahahha:  και μετα ειχα σκοπο απ το nepomuk να του ζητησω να βρει το χρονο που θα χρειαζοταν κατι αναλογο με 350 mW, (χρονια? αιωνες? χιλιετηριδες? ποσο κανει καποιος να χωνεψει 6 εκατομμυρια πιτογυρα?  :hahahha:  και να προσπαθησει να τα καψει ...φυσοντας μεσα απο ενα καλαμακι?) αλλα στο τελος βαρεθηκα και δε το προχωρησα (ηθελα να το κανω και σε μαρουλια να δουμε ποσες χιλιαδες τονοι βγαινουν  :Lol:  αλλα μαλλον τα μαρουλια που χουμε στη Γη δε φτανουν και πρεπει να καλλιεργησουμε και στον Κρονο)

Οπως και να χει τα νουμερα ειναι μεγαλα, ειτε ετσι ειται αλλιως, και φυσικα ο ταξιτζης χημικος νομπελιστας δε θα επαιρνε χαμπαρι το λαθος (δηλαδη και που το μαθε τι ακριβως σημαινει γι αυτον? ) αν δε το διαπιστωνε ο Βασιλης, αλλα ...Ε ΚΑΙ? Οσο λαθος κι αν εκανες το νουμερο ας μη ξεχναμε οτι ολο αυτο πρεπει να διαιρεθει με τα 350mW οποτε ακομα κι αν δε βγει κανας αριθμος μεγαλυτερος απ την ηλικεια του συμπαντος, ο αριθμος θα ναι ετσι κι αλλιως τεραστιος για τα ανθρωπινα δεδομενα.

----------


## nepomuk

> Κύριε nepomuk ο μετασχηματισμός Φουριέ είναι μια μαθηματική κατασκευή... Δεν έχει καμία μα καμία απολύτως σχέση με μετατροπές ενέργειας!*1*
> 
> 
> Πόσο ...πρόσφατα δηλαδή; να μας πείτε μια και καλή πότε θα βγει στην φόρα η νέα ( χαχα! ) συσκευή; Δεν θα μας κάνετε την χάρη να μας πείτε πότε θα γελάσουμε ξανά;



Κυριε FreeEnergy 
Λυπουμαι αλλα σας συλλαμβανω αδιαβαστο.Πολυ πριν την σοβαρη περιπετεια Πετρου με την υγεια του ,ειχε προαναγγελθει με 
τυμπανοκρουσιες και στο Hellagen.gr η επικειμενη καταθεση ΜΕΡΟΥΣ της ηλεκτροφασματικης θεωριας ,με τις περιφημες 17
σελιδες ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ αποδειξη του ποθεν και πως αυτη η τεραστια παραγωγη ενεργειας.Εδω κατ αναγκην Σπεκουλαρω 
οτι θα κανει χρηση μετασχηματισμων Φουριέ.Επισης αν λαβουμε ως δεδομενο κατα μαρτυριαν μακη την υπαρξη μαθηματικου
τυπου κατι δηλ σαν την Εξισωση Ζωγραφου ,πως θα μπορουσε να προελθει αν οχι  με την μεθοδο των Ελαχιστων Τετραγωνων;
Εχετε καποια αλλη μεθοδο προχειρη στο μυαλο σας ; Επειδη στη συζητηση μολις μπηκε και η θερμιδικη αποδοση του πιτογυρου 
λετε αυτο να  επηρεασει την καθαρογραφη της τελικης εξισωσης;

Πριν κανα μηνα αντε 2 ο παπ  το ξεφουρνισε το 7 χιλιαρο στο φανκλαμπ.  (Σε μια κριση ειλικρινειας :Wink: 

Σας το τονισα επανειλημμενως οτι εχω περιπεσει σε δυσμενεια τοσο απο τα κεντρικα ,οσο και απο την Περιφερεια.
Καθε πληροφορια που δινω ειναι "μαχιμη" ,αφου και ο παπ δεν ρισκαρει πλεον τα τιπς  μαζι μου.

Με ολα τα παραπανω επουδενι παραπλανουνται οι μαθητες  σας .
Προτεινω λιγη χαλαρωση και διασκεδαση με 2  ασματα  .
Ενα ηλεκτροποπ:  "Games People Play"
και ενα ψυχεδελιζον :  "In The beginning Darkness"  (1973)  κατ ' ευθειαν απο την Βιβλο , κατ' εικονα και καθ'ομοιωσιν.

----------


## nick1974

> ,ειχε προαναγγελθει με 
> τυμπανοκρουσιες και στο Hellagen.gr η επικειμενη καταθεση ΜΕΡΟΥΣ της ηλεκτροφασματικης θεωριας ,με τις περιφημες 17
> σελιδες ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ αποδειξη του ποθεν και πως αυτη η τεραστια παραγωγη ενεργειας.



Η οποια προφανεστατα αν κρινω απ τις "κατασκευες" του θα ειναι 17 σελιδες με random νουμερα, γραμματα, συμβολα... ...και δεν αποκλειεται και υψισυχνα σωληνακια  :hahahha: 






> οτι θα κανει χρηση μετασχηματισμων Φουριέ.




θα με κανεις τελικα να κατσω να βγαλω σε πιτογυρα την ενεργεια που θες γι αυτα που λεει ο απατεωνισκος σου , το χρονο που θελει με τα 350mW θα το βγαλεις εσυ μετα... :Tongue2:  




> Επισης αν λαβουμε ως δεδομενο κατα μαρτυριαν μακη την υπαρξη μαθηματικου
> τυπου κατι δηλ σαν την Εξισωση Ζωγραφου ,πως θα μπορουσε να προελθει αν οχι με την μεθοδο των Ελαχιστων Τετραγωνων;
> Εχετε καποια αλλη μεθοδο προχειρη στο μυαλο σας ; Επειδη στη συζητηση μολις μπηκε και η θερμιδικη αποδοση του πιτογυρου 
> λετε αυτο να επηρεασει την καθαρογραφη της τελικης εξισωσης;



Η θερμιδικη αποδοση του πιτογυρου αγαπητε που θα τρωει ο "σκλαβος" και μετα θα κανει ποδηλατο για να μετατρεψει την ενεργεια του πιτογυρου σε κινητικη και επειτα σε ηλεκτρικη, ειναι ενα νουμερο που εστω και κατα προσεγγιση πλησιαζει παρα πολυ το πραγματικο  που εχει να κανει με παραγωγη και καταναλωση ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ, και πιθανο ο Κυριος FreeEnergy σαν καθηγητης που ειναι να το διατυπωσει και σε πολυ καλυτερη μορφη ως ασκηση, και δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με υψισυχνα σωληνακια, πυκνωτες απο παραδοσιακο χωριατικο γραφενιο. τσαλακωμενους κυματοδηγους κομμενους νε τα δοντια που περνανε μεσα τεραχερτζ, yagi για τεραχερτζ με στριμενα σωληνακια, υδρογονα, ηλεκτροφασματικες βλακειες κι ολες τις γνωστες ηλιθιοτητες που σας πασαρει ο φιδεμπορας ως "επιστημη", και αν εχεις αντιρηση σε αυτη τη μετατροπη ενεργειων κατσε λυστο εσυ και τριψε μου στη μουρη το παραλογο (μη ξεχασεις βεβαια να λυσεις ως προς το χρονο με τα περιφημα 350mW, και βαλε παντου αποδοση μοναδα... κανενα προβλημα)






> Σας το τονισα επανειλημμενως οτι εχω περιπεσει σε δυσμενεια τοσο απο τα κεντρικα ,οσο και απο την Περιφερεια.
> Καθε πληροφορια που δινω ειναι "μαχιμη" ,αφου και ο παπ δεν ρισκαρει πλεον τα τιπς μαζι μου.



το πες, το ξαναπες... τι περιμενεις? να βαλουμε τα κλαματα η να σου παρουμε lego?

----------


## VaselPi

_Έτσι λοιπόν και στην ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ δεν δημιουργούμε ενέργεια από το ΜΗΔΕΝ αλλά ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ την ενέργεια που είναι ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΜΕΝΗ στο μόριο του νερού με την ΔΙΑΣΠΑΣΗ του. Απελευθερώνουμε δηλαδή την ενέργεια που χρησιμοποίησε η ΦΥΣΗ πριν μερικά δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια και δημιούργησε το μόριο του νερού.
ΤΟ ΤΖΙΝΙ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΙ_

Αρχική ανοησία του *G.P.*

Παίδες, εξηγήστε μου παρακαλώ, πως γίνεται, ένας Χημικός στο επάγγελμα, με σπουδές στο εξωτερικό και μέντορα Νομπελίστα, να μη γνωρίζει ότι η συγκρότηση του μορίου του νερού από 3 άτομα, είναι εξώθερμη διαδικασία, στην οποία εκλύονται 9,5 eV ανά μόριο.  Η ενέργεια 9,5 eV _εκλύεται_, δεν δαπανάται  και επομένως δεν συσσωρεύεται !!!. Η συγκρότηση του δεσμού ΟΗ συνοδεύεται με έκλυση 4,4 eV, ενώ άλλα 5,1 eV εκλύονται όταν «προσκολλάται» και το δεύτερο άτομο του υδρογόνου (ΗΟΗ). Είναι δυνατόν, ο κύριος αυτός να μη γνωρίζει ότι για τη διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού πρέπει να _καταβληθούν_ 5,1 eV για την «απόσπαση» του πρώτου ατόμου υδρογόνου, ενώ άλλα 4,4 eV πρέπει να _καταβληθούν_ για την απόσπαση και του δεύτερου ατόμου; Τι σχέση έχουν τα δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια σε αυτήν την αριθμητική; Ουσιαστικά, αυτό που μας λέει αυτός ο κύριος είναι ότι πολλά χρόνια πριν, η συγκρότηση του μορίου του νερού από 3 άτομα _δεν ήταν_ εξώθερμη διαδικασία! 
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (04-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

Τι δε καταλαβαινεις βρε Βασιλη?
Στην Ελλαδα εισαι οτι δηλωσεις, κι αν εχεις απεναντι σου χαιβανια δηλωνεις και εξωγηινος αστροναυτης με μεντορα το Mr Spock.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ...με τις περιφημες 17 σελιδες ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ αποδειξη του ποθεν και πως αυτη η τεραστια παραγωγη ενεργειας.Εδω κατ αναγκην Σπεκουλαρω οτι θα κανει χρηση μετασχηματισμων Φουριέ.Επισης αν λαβουμε ως δεδομενο κατα μαρτυριαν μακη την υπαρξη μαθηματικου τυπου κατι δηλ σαν την Εξισωση Ζωγραφου ,πως θα μπορουσε να προελθει αν οχι  με την μεθοδο των Ελαχιστων Τετραγωνων;



Και να ζητήσω συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά για αυτό που θα γράψω δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα απολύτως...

Η παράθεση από το μήνυμά σας κύριε nepomuk είναι η *ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΨΕΥΔΟ-ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ* που έχει γραφτει ποτέ σε αυτό εδώ το forum. Θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω ( αν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει αυτό... ) με λίγο περισσότερες λεπτομέριες *το απύθμενο της ασυναρτησίας* σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Τα δεδομένα πρώτα:


Είστε *άσχετος* με τη φυσική. Δική σας ( κατ' επανάληψη ) δήλωση!Σαν *άσχετος* με την φυσική ..."σπεκουλάρετε" διάφορα ...σχετικά με τη ...Φυσική !Ξεκινάτε δηλώνοντας ότι με πιάσατε αδιάβαστο και γράφετε με κεφαλαία την λέξη ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ πριν την λέξη απόδειξη ( λεπτό σημείο που περνά απαρατήρητο αλλά έχει τη σημασία του, σαν* άσχετος* που είστε... ).Να το ξαναπώ: οι μετασχηματισμοί Φουριέ είναι ένα μαθηματικό κατασκεύασμα και τίποτα παραπάνω! Φτιάχνεις ωραία γραφήματα και κινούμενες εικόνες με αυτούς, αναλύεις ήχους στις επιμέρους συχνότητες και αρμονικές και αυτό είναι όλο!"...αν λάβουμε σαν δεδομένο κατά μαρτυρίαν μάκη"; Αυτός δεν είναι που ...μαρτυρούσε τα νανογιλέκα; Τι να λάβουμε σαν δεδομένο από αυτόν; Ούτε για πλάκα!"...Εξίσωση Ζωγράφου"; Αυτό το καινούργιο *φρούτο* τι είναι πάλι; Η θρυλούμενα αχαλίνωτη φαντασία σας, γέννησε καινούργιο *ψεματάκι*; Τι κάνει αυτή η ...περιβόητη εξίσωση ή είναι θέμα πατέντας και δεν κάνει να μας πείτε μη και κλέψουμε ( χαχα! ) την *ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση*;"...πως θα μπορούσε να προέλθει αν  οχι  με την μεθοδο των Ελαχιστων Τετραγωνων;" Τι ακριβώς να προέλθει; Η θρυλικά θρυλούμενη ...εξίσωση που αναφέρετε πιο πάνω; Μα αν δεν μας πείτε ποια είναι αυτή η ...εξίσωση πώς να ξέρουμε από τι προήλθε; Αν και βασικά είμαι σίγουρος ότι προήλθε από τον πρόεδρο της Bosch όταν του πήρε τηλέφωνο ο πρόεδρος της Κούβας να τον ρωτήσει γιατί ζήτησε την αποπομπή της Ελλάδας από την ευρωζώνη τώρα που η Ελλάδα έχει την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου και θα *χεστεί* ( συγγνώμη για το λεκτικό ολίσθημα ) στο ευρώ! 

Να σας πω λοιπόν εγώ μια δικιά μου εξίσωση τώρα. την βαφτίζω *Εξίσωση Γ.Ο.Ν.Α.Τ.Ο.**1* !

*Εισαγωγή στην Εξίσωση Γ.Ο.Ν.Α.Τ.Ο.
Παρακαλώ όλοι εγέρθητω! Θα χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο μία πράξη για να το καταλάβει και ο τελευταίος #George Pap_αρας , μόνο πρόσθεση.
Από τα παραπάνω δεδομένα έχουμε και λέμε:
*

*1 + 2 + 3 + 4 + 5 + 6 + 7 =*
*bc14143100a154d5d04c930d26af7632.jpg*



Η Εξίσωση Γ.Ο.Ν.Α.Τ.Ο. παρακάμπτει όλες τις γνωστές και άγνωστες απαγορευτικές αρχές γιατί ταυ δέλτα τζε και ντε τε ες και εμ εμ εξ και ζεντ στο συνημίτονο Φ μας κάνει τον εντροπικό όρο ο οποίος όρος είναι στα 666 THz! Άρα; Παρακάμπτεται οποιαδήποτε αρχή! Γνωστοί χημικοί με σπουδές στα Άνω και Κάτω Πετράλωνα αφού έσκισαν τα πτυχία τους και έγιναν βοσκοί ( βοήθησαν και οι μέντορες χασάπηδες που είχαν... ) μαρτυρούν ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν η φύση να κατασκευάζει καλύτερο ξυνόγαλο από τα γιδοπρόβατα! Άρα; Σφάξιμο στο Γ.Ο.Ν.Α.Τ.Ο. !*Για την Σωτηρία που μένει δυο τετράγωνα πιο κάτω και έχει πολύ καλό ****ράκι !
Τέλος στην σκλαβιά των σουτιέν!
Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη με 5 πιτόγυρα!2
*

Μετά τιμής Δόκτωρ_εξισωτικός_Φριενέρτζης_Ναουμ'

1 Γ.Ο.Ν.Α.Τ.Ο. = *Γ*ελοίες *Ο*νειροφαντασίες *Ν*τυμένες *Α*συνάρτητη *Τ*ρελή *Ο*ικολογία 
2 All rights reserved: nick1974

----------


## nick1974

> *Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη με 5 πιτόγυρα!2*



για μετακινηση σιγουρα οχι, εκτος αν ο μεγαλος εφευρετης εφευρει κατι σχετικο  :Lol:  αλλα αν μιλαμε για ασυρματη επικοινωνια ειναι υπερ-αρκετα, τοσο που μπορεις αντι για ποδηλατο να βαλεις το σκλαβο να σηκωνει το βραχο για να λειτουργησει η gravity generator του απατεωνισκου με τις ροδες ποδηλατου (αυτη ντε που αναβει λαμπες νηματος που δεν αναβουν με τιποτα  :hahahha: ) 



btw μ αρεσει που ο απατεωνας τους λεει οτι αν κατι αποδειχτει με "μαθηματικο τροπο" ειναι αδιαμφισβητητο!!!!

Αγαπητε nepomuk και λοιπα γιουσουφακια του -εντελως ασχετου- "εφευρετη", 
Για σας που προφανεστατα δεν το χετε και τοσο με τις θετικες επιστημες, πιθανων τα μαθηματικα να φανταζουν ως η υψιστη επιστημη και να σας προκαλουν δεος. Στην πραγματικοτητα τα μαθηματικα ΔΕΝ ειναι επιστημη αλλα ενα εργαλειο (προφανως απ τα καλυτερα) που χρησιμοποιειται για να μπορεσουν να αναλυθουν με θεωρητικο τροπο και να εικονικοποιηθουν οι επιστημες.
Ως εργαλειο λοιπον μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει ειτε με το σωστο τροπο, ειτε με λανθασμενο, οπως με ενα σφυρι μπορεις ειτε να καρφωσεις κατι, ειτε να ισιωσεις , να στραβωσεις, να καταστρεψεις η απλα να παιξεις μουσικη!
Ετσι και με τα μαθηματικα μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις για να λυσεις καποια προβληματα σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο πριν προχωρησεις στο πρακτικο, ειτε μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις για πλακα επειδη εχεις χομπυ το κυνηγι του τεραστιου αριθμου του "π" (αυτους τους ανθρωπους παντα τους θεωρουσα τοσο παραξενους οσο τους παρατηρητες πουλιων) ειτε απλα για να αποδειξεις οτι αν σε πυροβολησουν πρεπει να αρχισεις να τρεχεις και η σφαιρα δε θα σε φτασει ποτε ! Και ναι μια χαρα αποδεικνυεται... και μαλιστα ΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ!  Ισχυει? χμμμμ... ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΕ! (οχι δεν ειναι κακια, απλα ειδα το Δαρβινο στον υπνο μου και θυμηθηκα πως πρεπει να λειτουργει η εξελιξη των ειδων! )

Τελος αγαπητε nepomuk, ενω εχεις φαει απιστευτες σφαλιαρες απ ΟΛΑ τα μελη επιμενεις να μιλας αποκλειστικα στον FreeEnergy, υποθετοντας μεσα στο μυαλο σου οτι με τις μπαρουφες θα τον "αποδομησεις" γιατι αυτος ειναι ο στοχος σου, η γιατι για καποιο ηλιθιο λογο που μονο εσυ εχεις μεσα στο κεφαλι σου, υποθετεις οτι ειναι "ευκολος στοχος" ...η τοσο δυσκολος που αν το καταφερεις θα υποκειψουν κι ολοι οι υπολοιποι... ...η τεσπα... δε μπορω να ξερω γιατι δεν ειμαι χημικος μηχανικος με σπουδες στο Βερολινο, ουτε ειχα μεντορα νομπελιστα για να καταλαβω το πως σκεπτεστε και αυτο το επιπεδο τρολλινγκ! Γιατι ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ περι ΤΡΟΛΛΙΝΓΚ προκειται και τιποτα αλλο.

----------

kioan (04-05-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_Πολυ πριν την σοβαρη περιπετεια Πετρου με την υγεια του ,ειχε προαναγγελθει με 
τυμπανοκρουσιες και στο Hellagen.gr η επικειμενη καταθεση ΜΕΡΟΥΣ της ηλεκτροφασματικης θεωριας ,με τις περιφημες 17
σελιδες ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ αποδειξη του ποθεν και πως αυτη η τεραστια παραγωγη ενεργειας.Εδω κατ αναγκην Σπεκουλαρω 
οτι θα κανει χρηση μετασχηματισμων Φουριέ.Επισης αν λαβουμε ως δεδομενο κατα μαρτυριαν μακη την υπαρξη μαθηματικου
τυπου κατι δηλ σαν την Εξισωση Ζωγραφου ,πως θα μπορουσε να προελθει αν οχι με την μεθοδο των Ελαχιστων Τετραγωνων;
Εχετε καποια αλλη μεθοδο προχειρη στο μυαλο σας;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk.* 

Γιώργο (nepomuk), γιατί μας γράφεις αυτό το κατεατό; Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να μάθεις; Τη γνώμη μας για τα παραπάνω; Σου την έχουμε πει! 
Δεν είναι κακό να είναι κανείς άσχετος σε κάποια θέματα. Όλοι μας, στα περισσότερα είμαστε άσχετοι. Ωστόσο, το βρίσκω περίεργο να επεμβαίνεις, και μάλιστα δυναμικά, σε θέματα που είσαι άσχετος και δε γνωρίζεις.
1. Που την είδες την «τεράστια παραγωγή ενέργειας»; Στη φλόγα που εκπέμπει κάπνα;
2. Ξέρεις τι είναι η Μέθοδος Ελαχίστων Τετραγώνων; Που και πως αυτή εφαρμόζεται;
3. Γνωρίζεις πως συγκροτείται μία Θεωρία; Ένας μαθηματικός τύπος;
4. Γνωρίζεις τι θα πει μαθηματική απόδειξη μίας πρότασης;
Υποθέτω, ότι η απάντηση στις ερωτήσεις αυτές είναι-όχι. Εμείς τώρα, πώς να σου τα εξηγήσουμε όλα αυτά; 
Ακούγοντας τον Π.Ζ, ειδικά τις «μαργαρίτες» που είχε πετάξει κατά καιρούς, συμπεραίνω ότι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση η περίφημη «Ηλεκτροφασματική Θεωρία» θα είναι μία συρραφή κάποιων κεφαλιών της Ηλεκτροτεχνίας - Ηλεκτρονικής, την οποία θα παρουσιάσει στους «οπαδούς» του ως δικό του δημιούργημα. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό του Π.Ζ: του είναι αδιάφορο εντελώς ότι ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος των Ηλεκτρονικών που ζουν και εργάζονται στην Ελλάδα αντιλαμβάνονται και βλέπου αυτήν την κομπίνα-συρραφή. Πέφτει όμως πολύ έξω, αν νομίζει ότι οι κριτές των έγκυρων περιοδικών είναι επιπέδου των Φυσικών, στις δύο διαλέξεις που είχε κάνει, και επομένως δε θα δουν αυτή τη συρραφή, αλλά και το όλο επίπεδο και επιστημονική κατάρτιση του συγγραφέα. Θα εκπλαγώ πολύ, αν δω να δημοσιεύεται αυτή η συρραφή. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (04-05-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Βασιλειε ευχαριστω για την παρουσια σου και που μεσα σε λιγες γραμμες βαζεις τα πραγματα στη θεση τους.
Πραγμα που δεν εκανε ο κυριος Φιλντισης πχ ,οντας εκπαιδευτικος αν δεν κανω λαθος που εστω και συνταξιουχος να ειναι πλεον
απορω πως θα αντιμετωπιζει τους μαθητες του αν συναντηθουν τυχαια.Αποκλειω την περιπτωση της αφελειας του διοτι αν δεν εχει
αυτος αμεση προσβαση  σε εγκυρη γνωση -πληροφορηση,τοτε ποιος την εχει;
Με την ευκαιρια θα παραθεσω σημερινη σχετικη με το νερο αναρτηση του G.P ,χαριν διαλογου αλλα και γιατι δεν μπαινεις στο φ/β .
Ας με  αποκαλεσει παλι τρολ ο nick1974 , ανθρωποι ειμαστε ,αιμα κυλαει στις φλεβες μας και οχι καλωδια, ας διαλεγομεθα.
Επι της ουσιας ο Παπ παλι ξεφευγει ,ενω τον εχουμε στριμωξει στην γωνια .
Για την ιστορια ο Σκλαβος στο λογοτυπο του ,λεει οτι ειναι ο Σισυφος.
Περιττο να πω οτι πνεει μενεα εναντιον σου ,προφανως γιατι σε λιγες γραμμες αποδομεις τον Πετρο .
Δι αλληλογραφιας ,διοτι ετσι μονο μπρορουσα ,τον εβαλα  στη θεση του .

Edit: Ενας αλλος τεως καθοδηγητης κοινης γνωμης (τρομαρα του) μας κοιταξε στα ματια και μας διαβεβαιωσε οτι "Υπαρχει και ο Μαθηματικος τυπος"
τον εχει δει  κτλπ .Στη Φυσικη μαθηματικος τυπος ...  που να παει το μυαλο μας και δεν ειπε ο μακης  αλλα  σαφως το ενοησε ; Στην εξισωση Ζωγραφου.
Οι μετασχηματισμοι Φουριε και η μεθοδος των ελαχιστων τετραγωνων ειναι δικες μου εικασιες - σαλτσες.
Τελος οι παρατηρητες πουλιων ,φαλαινων και αστρων ,κανουν τον κοσμο μας καλυτερο.(σποντα για nick1974).

Edit2: 1. Που την είδες την «τεράστια παραγωγή ενέργειας»; Στη φλόγα που εκπέμπει κάπνα;
Προσωπικα δεν τη ειδα αλλα ειναι πασιγνωστη η παροιμιωδης φραση Παπ : "Μια φλογα 2 μετρα κοντεψε να καψει το Στουντιο"
σσ .Για την καπνα δεν εχει σχολιασει ακομα ,παρ'οτι ειναι Μεγας καταναλωτης Υγραεριου -καθαρου Βουτανιου νομιζω-στους Αρτοκλιβανους Ηπειρου οπου διακονει.




George Pap:  Για  να δημιουργηθούν 18 γραμμάρια Νερού απαιτούνται 22,4 λίτρα Υδρογόνου  και 11,2 λίτρα Οξυγόνου. Για να δημιουργηθεί 1 λίτρο νερού (1000  γραμμάρια) θα χρειαστούν 1244 λίτρα Υδρογόνου και 622 λίτρα Οξυγόνου.
Η γη υπολογίζεται ότι έχει 1,33 δισεκατομμύρια  κυβικά χιλιόμετρα. Άρα χρειάστηκαν 1,65 τρισεκατομμύρια κυβικά  χιλιόμετρα Υδρογόνου και 827,5 δισεκατομμύρια κυβικά χιλιόμετρα  Οξυγόνου. 
Όλα αυτά τα απίστευτα μεγέθη που αφορούν μόνο  τον πλανήτη μας δημιουργήθηκαν στο πρώιμο σύμπαν με τεράστιες δυνάμεις  που δημιούργησαν εκτός από Υδρογόνο και Ήλιον, το Οξυγόνο και τα  υπόλοιπα στοιχεία. Έτσι λοιπόν λέμε ότι στον δεσμό του μορίου του νερού  βρίσκεται αποθηκευμένη η ενέργεια που απελευθερώνεται με την Τεχνολογία  Ζωγράφου.
http://m.city.sigmalive.com/.../nero-yparhei-pantoy-sto...
https://physics4u.wordpress.com/2011...-ά-ύ-έphi/amp/
Το πως δημιουργήθηκαν οι τεράστιες για εμάς ποσότητες νερού στον πλανήτη μας υπάρχουν διάφορες θεωρίες.
http://www.activistis.gr/2014/08/blog-post_55.html
Αξίζει  επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι για όλες τις ενεργειακές ανάγκες του πλανήτη  θα χρειαστούν μόλις 10 κυβικά χιλιόμετρα νερού από τα 1,33  δισεκατομμύρια με την ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ!

----------


## leosedf

Μου αρέσουν τα link που δίνει. Αρα επειδή νερό υπάρχει στο σύμπαν η τεχνολογία λειτουργεί  :Lol: 

10 κυβικά χιλιόμετρα νερού για πόσο καιρό?
Μιλάμε για επιστήμες της πτσας όπως και δήθεν σπουδές του παπ. Δηλαδή πρέπει να είσαι τελείως βλάκας για να γράφεις τέτοιες αρλούμπες. Κύλισε ο τέντζερης και βρήκε το καπάκι ο πζ με τον παπ.

----------


## nepomuk

> 10 κυβικά χιλιόμετρα νερού για πόσο καιρό?



Δεν ειμαι τρολ αλλα ο  αντ' αυτου  ,του Σισυφου δηλ


George Pap  Και  για τους εντελώς αγράμματους πληρωμένους κονδυλοφόρους τα 10 κυβικά  χιλιόμετρα νερού είναι για τις ετήσιες ενεργειακές ανάγκες του πλανήτη.  Και θα είναι ΕΦ ΑΠΑΞ, μιά και η ίδια ποσότητα θα επιστρέφει στην φύση  καθότι με την ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ έχουμε σαν παράγωγο ΜΟΝΟ ΝΕΡΟ.

----------


## leosedf

Αν δεν είναι για πάντα είναι για τον πτσο πες του.

----------


## VaselPi

_Όλα αυτά τα απίστευτα μεγέθη που αφορούν μόνο τον πλανήτη μας δημιουργήθηκαν στο πρώιμο σύμπαν με τεράστιες δυνάμεις που δημιούργησαν εκτός από Υδρογόνο και Ήλιον, το Οξυγόνο και τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία. Έτσι λοιπόν λέμε ότι στον δεσμό του μορίου του νερού βρίσκεται αποθηκευμένη η ενέργεια που απελευθερώνεται με την Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk.*

Γιώργο (nepomuk), και πάλι ανακατεύεσαι σε θέματα που δε γνωρίζεις. Είναι άλλη η Φυσική και τα ενεργειακά μεγέθη συγκρότησης των πυρήνων των ατόμων, και είναι άλλη η Φυσική και τα ενεργειακά μεγέθη συγκρότησης των μορίων. Τις διαφορές αυτές τις γνωρίζουν ακόμη και οι μαθητές των Λυκείων. Για παράδειγμα, η ενέργεια συγκρότησης του πυρήνα του Ηλίου είναι μικρότερη από αυτή των συστατικών του. Έτσι, αν καταφέρεις να ενώσεις δύο πυρήνες του δευτέριου σε έναν πυρήνα του Ηλίου, θα επωφεληθείς από αυτή τη διαφορά ενεργειών. Αλλά, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ή δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι, ότι τότε πρόκειται τη γνωστή πυρηνική σύντηξη των πυρήνων του υδρογόνου; Πυρηνική σύντηξη!!! Αυτό που μας λέει ο κύριος είναι ότι ο Π.Ζ. έλυσε το πρόβλημα της πυρηνικής σύντηξης. Πρόβλημα που δεν μπόρεσαν να λύσουν με τεράστιες επενδύσεις οι μεγάλες χώρες. Μα αν ήταν έτσι, όλοι οι παρόντες στην εκπομπή του Ζούγκλα θα είχαν υποστεί ανεπανόρθωτη βλάμη υγείας (εδώ χτυπάμε ξύλο)! Δε σε προβληματίζει αυτή η λεπτομέρεια; Και μας παρουσιάζεις αυτόν τον κύριο ως «εγκέφαλο» και "θεωρητικό" της ερευνητικής ομάδας του Π.Ζ; Μας ζητάς να σχολιάσουμε τις ανοησίες του; Στον χημικό δεσμό, ο κύριος αυτός βλέπει να αποθηκεύεται η πυρηνική ενέργεια!!! Πυρηνική ενέργεια στον χημικό δεσμό; Δεν βλέπεις το επίπεδό του; Τους μαθητές των Λυκείων ρώτα - έχουν πολλά να σου πουν!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## rama

Προσπαθώ να μην ανακατεύομαι σε θέματα που δεν γνωρίζω. Αλλά σε αυτά που γνωρίζω, έχω άποψη.
Ενα πιτόγυρο, επαρκεί για τουλάχιστον 50χλμ με το ποδήλατο, ανάλογα με το ρυθμό που πάς.
Κάτι είδα για μέθοδο Ελαχίστων Τετραγώνων. Επειδή έχω κάνει Οικονομετρία (και μάλιστα με τον ίδιο εξαιρετικό καθηγητή που είχε και ο Βαρουφάκης!), μου λέτε που κολλάει με την παπάντζα του ΠούΖού και τις θεωρίες του? nepomuk, ξέρεις τι είναι η μέθοδος αυτή? Σχετίζεται με στατιστικές παρατηρήσεις, καμμία σχέση με ενέργειες.

----------


## manolena

> Κυριε FreeEnergy*Για τα τιπς δεσμευομαι απο το απορρητο* .Προ της διακοπης των διπλωματικων σχεσεων ολα αυτα.



Δηλαδή μας λες πως έχει χαρακτηρίσει τις αρλούμπες που λέει ο μπάρμπας και τις υποστηρίζει ο ψω@#βρόντης ο φίλος σου (...είπαμε, ΑΝ δεν είσαι εσύ ο ίδιος...) σαν απόρρητες;Και μη χειρότερα... Λέει πως είναι ...ελεύθερη ενέργεια (!!!) για όλους αλλά κρύβει ους τύπους και τους υπολογισμούς και τις αλουμινοταινίες με τα σωληνάκια και τους κομμένουςμε τραπεζομάχαιρο κυματοδηγούς, αλλά είναι διαβαθμισμένα... Άει στο καλό επιτέλους...





> *Απο μετασχηματισμο Φουριέ ισως προκυπτουν αυτα τα τεραστια ποσα ενεργειας ,απο τα ψυχια των 350 μιλιβατ.*



Το πιστεύεις αυτό δηλαδή, έτσι δεν είναι; Μα τι ακριβώς κάνεις εδώ, μπορείς να μας πείς; Το υποστηρίζεις το μπάζο, ναι ή όχι; Πιστεύεις στα αλήθεια όλη την κομπίνα; Ναι ή όχι;Μπορείς επιτέλους χωρίς να μας αραδιάζεις ένα σκασμό μπαρούφες ανακατεύοντας δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι, να γράψεις "Ναι ρε γορίλλες, τα πιστεύω αυτά που λέει και (...υποτίθεταιπως κάνει) ο Πού Ζού;





> ...ο ιδιος ο Παπ σχετικα προσφατα εκτιμησε τοκοστος μιας πληρους οικιακης διαταξης ΠΖ σε περιπου 7 χιλιαρικα



Αν αυτό που λές εδώ δεν είναι "αρπαχτή", τότε τι σκ@τ@ είναι; Θα πάει δηλαδή ο σκιτζής Πού Ζού σε τίποτα γριές να τους πει "μαντάμ, έχω εδώ ένα μηχάνημα, μόλις το βάλειςμπροστά, θα έχεις τσάμπα ρεύμα μέχρι να τα τινάξεις τα πέταλα και σύ και τα εγγόνια σου, γράψτε τη ΔΕΗ στα παλιά σας τα παπούτσια", θα αρπάξει -γώ σου λέω και λιγότερα- τις χήνες και η γριά θα πάρει ένα μπαούλο άδειο με λεντάκια και αλουμινόχαρτα που μόλις καταλάβει τι γίνεται θα είναι έτοιμη να μπεί και μέσα για βόλτα με το κάρρο του δήμου στη χωματερή. Μας κάνεις πλάκα, έτσι δεν είναι; Απαντάς με ΝΑΙ ή ΌΧΙ (αν απαντήσεις).Αλλά ξέρεις κάτι; Δεν φταίς εσύ... Κάνεις το τρολλάρισμά σου μια χαρά και καθόμαστε εδώ και διαβάζουμε, μας σηκώνεται η πέτσα απο τα πυρότουβλα που πετάς κι εσύ και τα κολλητάρια σου και συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτος. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το λόγο που το κάνεις όμως. Αλήθεια.

----------

kioan (04-05-18)

----------


## DGeorge

Τι κρίμα, ρε γμτ, που ο ΤΕΖΛΑ κι ο ΑΪΝΣΤΑΪΝ δεν ζουν, για να έβλεπαν τέτοιο σόου!
Θα έπρεπε, ήδη από τον πρόλογο, να σκίσουν πτυχία, καθώς μαθαίνουμε από τον *"γνώστη"* διάφορα, όπως ότι 
Από τον διάλογο:
ΜΤ: Αυτή η συσκευή μπορεί να παράξει, κύριε Πέτρο Ζωγράφε, πόση ποσότητα ρεύματος;
ΠΖ: Αυτή η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, που έχουμε, μπορεί να παράξει (προφανώς *'ποσότητα ρεύματος'* ) γύρω στο *1KW*.... ΄

Επίσης θα μάθαιναν, οι συγχωρεμένοι 'ταπεινοί, αμαθέστατοι' Φυσικοί, ότι
*1)* η *Ποσότητα Ρεύματος* μετράται σε _Watt_, _KWatt_ (*1* για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) και κατόπιν ότι
*2)* η *Ενεργειακή Πυκνότητα* μετράται σε _Joule_, _MJoule_ (*57* για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) κλπ!!!

Ο (το δηλώνει ο ίδιος) Ημιμαθής, ζητάει τα φώτα του Αμαθούς!!!! Άάαααααααψογα!

Δεν το λέμε μόνο στην Ελλάδα....!!! _"Η Καλή Μέρα από το πρωί φαίνεται!"
_
Από τη Φυσική του Γυμνασίου, μέχρι και στο Πτυχίο της Φυσικής, μάθαινα οτι η _Ποσότητα Ρεύματος_ μετράται σε _Ampere_ (mA, μA, kA, MA κλπ)
Επίσης μάθαινα ότι η _Ενεργειακή Πυκνότητα_ μετράται σε *Joule/kg*, επειδή, συνήθως, αναφέρεται σε Ενέργεια ( *ανά* ή */* ) Μάζα Καυσίμου. ....Εννοείται με πολλαπλάσια, ή υποπολλαπλάσια του Joule και του Kg.
Υπάρχουν επίσης άλλες μονάδες Ενέργειας, όπως η Θερμίδα (Calorie), η Wh, το eV με τα δικά τους πολλαπλάσια και υποπολλαπλάσια.
Με συνδυασμούς τους δημιουργούνται διάφορες μονάδες Ενεργειακής Πυκνότητας!!
*Αυτά*, και πολύ εμβάθυνα, σε θέμα απύθμενης βλακείας.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Εμένα πότε θα με ...σχολιάσει ο ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθής ) George Pap; Πότε θα γράψει έστω και το ελάχιστο για αυτά: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882 ; Άντε να συνεχίσω εγώ να ασχολούμε με τον #George Pap_τζούνιορ που μας προέκυψε στο πρόσωπο του κυρίου nepomuk...





> ...ο κυριος Φιλντισης [μπλα μπλα μπλα ...] Αποκλειω την περιπτωση της αφελειας του διοτι αν δεν εχει αυτος αμεση προσβαση  σε εγκυρη γνωση -πληροφορηση,τοτε ποιος την εχει;



Δηλαδή κύριε nepomuk κατηγορείτε εμέσως πλην σαφώς τον κύριο *Φιλντίση ότι ήταν ...στημένος*;





> Edit: Ενας αλλος τεως καθοδηγητης κοινης γνωμης (τρομαρα του) μας  κοιταξε στα ματια και μας διαβεβαιωσε οτι "Υπαρχει και ο Μαθηματικος  τυπος"



Ναι όπως ακριβώς μας διαβεβαίωσε ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) #George Pap_αρας για την συσκευή των 3,5 κιλών εμμμ... 300 γραμμαρίων ήθελα να πώ!  :Lol:  Η δική μου *εξίσωση Γ.Ο.Ν.Α.Τ.Ο.* δεν σας άρεσε;





> Προσωπικα δεν τη ειδα αλλα ειναι πασιγνωστη η παροιμιωδης φραση Παπ : "Μια φλογα 2 μετρα κοντεψε να καψει το Στουντιο"



"Προσωπικά" δεν το είδατε αλλά είναι ..."πασίγνωστη" και "παροιμιώδης" η #George Pap_αριά για τη φλόγα. Δυστυχώς για εσάς ούτε ...πασίγνωστη είναι ούτε παροιμιώδης. Είναι ένα *χοντροκομένο ψέμα του ψευτάκου Ζωγράφου*. Δεν έχετε ιδία γνώση αλλά με τον τρόπο σας θαυμάζετε τις *κοτσάνες* που πετάει ο άλλος... Πίστευε και μη ερεύνα; Ή προσπαθείτε απεγνωσμένα να αποδείξετε σε κάποιον - κάποιους ότι ...κάτι κάνετε; Παρεπιπτόντως ο ( συμπαθής κατα τα άλλα ) George Pap έγραψε στο επίσημο διαδραστικό ( *χαχα!* ) forum για την εκπομπή με αυτή την *ψεύτική και απατεωνίστηκη φλόγα*, αμέσως μετά το χοντροκομένο φλογίσιο *ψέμα*: "Τα όργανα που δείξανε 250 Volt και 40 Amper. Για κάντε ένα πολλαπλασιασμό. Μας δείνει *10 KW!!!"* Φυσικά ο άσχετος και μαλωμένος με την φυσική Ζωγράφος μέτρησε με όργανα διάφορα ρεύματα και τόνισε ότι τα αμπερ που μετρούσε *ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΕΝΑΛΑΣΣΟΜΕΝΟ* αλλά στο συνεχές! Για ρώτα κύριε nepomuk τον #George_Pap_αρα πόσο συνεχές είχε μετρήσει; Μήπως κατά λάθος ...13 βόλτ; Μήπως επίσης ...6 αμπερ και όχι ...40;*1* 13Χ6 άντε 13Χ40 ; Σίγουρα όχι ...10KW! Αν συνεχίσετε να μιλάτε μαζί του κύριε nepomuk ( που το κάνετε παρόλες τις χαζομαρούλες για ...διαγραφές ) θα ξεχάσετε και τα μαθηματικά που ξέρετε... Ή θα σας μάθει να λέτε ποιό *χοντρά και άκομψα ψέματα* από αυτά που λέτε τώρα.

Για το νερό και τις αντιγραφή - επικόληση γνώσεις του ( συμπαθή κατά τα άλλα ) George_Pap έχω να σχολιάσω ένα και μοναδικό: να πίνει τουλάχιστον 8 ( μεγάλα ) ποτήρια νερό την ημέρα γιατί είναι σε μια λίγο ...μεγάλη ηλικία. Ξέρετε τι λένε για τους ηλικιωμένους; "*Ο γέρος ή από πέσιμο ή από χέσιμο θα πάει*". Σε τι θα του χρειαστούν τα 8 ποτήρια νερό την ημέρα; Δεν θα ζορίζεται όταν πηγαίνει για χέσιμο! Έτσι ίσως ξαλαφρώσει!

*1* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8&t=2072  Δείτε όσο ...αντέχετε και πείτε μου που λέει τις #George Papa_αριές που αναπαράγει γράφοντας "παροιμιώδη" ψέματα ο κύριος nepomuk . Θα ακούσετε ( και θα δείτε ) ξεκάθαρα να μετρά 13 βόλτ και γύρω στα 15 με 20 αμπέρ... Για τους ...ανυπόμονους https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8&t=5372 από αυτό το σημείο και πέρα ο άσχετος, ψευτάκος Ζωγράφος λέει όλη την αλήθεια ( αχ καημένε George Pap όλο σε ...διαψεύδει ο απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος ). Κατά λέξη: "Εαν πολλαπλασιάσουμε τώρα τα 17,5 επί την τάση θα πάρουμε τα βατ... " και αλλάζει κουβέντα ο δημοσιογράφος!!! Έλα κύριε nepomuk δες και άκου τις βλακείες του ψευτάκου Ζωγράφου και τα ακόμη πιο χοντρά ψέματα του George Pap που αναπαράγεις με "παροιμιώδη" και "πασίγνωστη" ...αφέλεια.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αν αυτό που λές εδώ δεν είναι "αρπαχτή", τότε τι σκ@τ@ είναι; Θα πάει δηλαδή ο σκιτζής Πού Ζού σε τίποτα γριές να τους πει "μαντάμ, έχω εδώ ένα μηχάνημα, μόλις το βάλειςμπροστά, θα έχεις τσάμπα ρεύμα μέχρι να τα τινάξεις τα πέταλα και σύ και τα εγγόνια σου, γράψτε τη ΔΕΗ στα παλιά σας τα παπούτσια", θα αρπάξει -γώ σου λέω και λιγότερα- τις χήνες και η γριά θα πάρει ένα μπαούλο άδειο με λεντάκια και αλουμινόχαρτα που μόλις καταλάβει τι γίνεται θα είναι έτοιμη να μπεί και μέσα για βόλτα με το κάρρο του δήμου στη χωματερή.



Συνιστώ ψυχραιμία συμφορουμίτες και να μην ακούτε ( διαβάζετε ) κανένα τυχαίο George Pap_αρα ή nepomuk ! Ακούστε τον μοναδικά τυχαίο, απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο να ανακοινώνει ο ίδιος την ...τιμη:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8&t=3860

Τα ...7 χιλιάρικα κι εγω δεν ξέρω τι, είναι συνομοσία εκ των έσω στο συνονθύλεμα που λέγεται "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ."! Έχουν εισχωρήσει στο ιερό αυτό σώμα επιστημόνων επιπέδου χημικών με σπουδές στη Γερμανία και μέντορες νομπελίστες και βάλε ακόμη ένα κιλό μάστορα, τύλιξέτα θα τα πάρω σπίτι, Dealers φωτοβολταϊκών και προσπαθούν να αμαυρώσουν το αδαμάντινο ποιόν του ...εμμμ ναι εφευρέτη! Η τιμή μιας συσκευής είναι:


*80 με 100 ευρώ κόστος παραγωγής και 8-9 ευρώ κόστος λειτουργίας το μήνα!
*
Αφήστε ωρέ τον άσχετο, ψεύτη Ζωγράφο να ξεφτυλίζετε μόνος του! Δεν θέλει την δικιά σας βοήθεια!!

Υ.Γ.
Το κόστος αυτό είναι *αφού μπει σε ...βιομηχανική παραγωγή*!!

Υ.Γ. 2
Πού είσε ωρέ nick1974 να μας το μετατρέψεις αυτό σε ...πιτόγυρα;

----------

kioan (04-05-18)

----------


## kioan

Σχετικά με τους *Φίλντιση*, *Γκλιάτη* και λοιπούς που είτε με τα λεγόμενά τους, είτε με την παθητική τους στάση σε όσα παρουσιάστηκαν μπροστά τους, χρησιμοποιούνται από την ομάδα των Πολύ Ζαβών για να προσδώσουν κύρος στην "εφεύρεση" του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου, ένα έχω να πω:

Ακόμη και τώρα δεν είναι αργά για να σώσουν το όνομά τους, αρκεί να βγουν δημόσια και να μιλήσουν ξεκάθαρα και με όρους της επιστήμης που υποτίθεται εκπροσωπούν.

Όσο σιωπούν κάνουν κακό στο όνομά τους και στους φορείς στους οποίους εμπλέκονται.

----------


## nick1974

> _Όλα αυτά τα απίστευτα μεγέθη που αφορούν μόνο τον πλανήτη μας δημιουργήθηκαν στο πρώιμο σύμπαν με τεράστιες δυνάμεις που δημιούργησαν εκτός από Υδρογόνο και Ήλιον, το Οξυγόνο και τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία. Έτσι λοιπόν λέμε ότι στον δεσμό του μορίου του νερού βρίσκεται αποθηκευμένη η ενέργεια που απελευθερώνεται με την Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk.*
> 
> Γιώργο (nepomuk), και πάλι ανακατεύεσαι σε θέματα που δε γνωρίζεις. Είναι άλλη η Φυσική και τα ενεργειακά μεγέθη συγκρότησης των πυρήνων των ατόμων, και είναι άλλη η Φυσική και τα ενεργειακά μεγέθη συγκρότησης των μορίων. Τις διαφορές αυτές τις γνωρίζουν ακόμη και οι μαθητές των Λυκείων. Για παράδειγμα, η ενέργεια συγκρότησης του πυρήνα του Ηλίου είναι μικρότερη από αυτή των συστατικών του. Έτσι, αν καταφέρεις να ενώσεις δύο πυρήνες του δευτέριου σε έναν πυρήνα του Ηλίου, θα επωφεληθείς από αυτή τη διαφορά ενεργειών. Αλλά, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ή δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι, ότι τότε πρόκειται τη γνωστή πυρηνική σύντηξη των πυρήνων του υδρογόνου; Πυρηνική σύντηξη!!! Αυτό που μας λέει ο κύριος είναι ότι ο Π.Ζ. έλυσε το πρόβλημα της πυρηνικής σύντηξης. Πρόβλημα που δεν μπόρεσαν να λύσουν με τεράστιες επενδύσεις οι μεγάλες χώρες. Μα αν ήταν έτσι, όλοι οι παρόντες στην εκπομπή του Ζούγκλα θα είχαν υποστεί ανεπανόρθωτη βλάμη υγείας (εδώ χτυπάμε ξύλο)! Δε σε προβληματίζει αυτή η λεπτομέρεια; Και μας παρουσιάζεις αυτόν τον κύριο ως «εγκέφαλο» και "θεωρητικό" της ερευνητικής ομάδας του Π.Ζ; Μας ζητάς να σχολιάσουμε τις ανοησίες του; Στον χημικό δεσμό, ο κύριος αυτός βλέπει να αποθηκεύεται η πυρηνική ενέργεια!!! Πυρηνική ενέργεια στον χημικό δεσμό; Δεν βλέπεις το επίπεδό του; Τους μαθητές των Λυκείων ρώτα - έχουν πολλά να σου πουν!
> Βασίλειος.




Βασιλη, αν παρατηρουσες την ιστορια και τη σειρα των γεγονοτων ο κυριος υπευθηνος για τη μεταλλαξη του george pap απο ταξιτζη σε χημικο μηχανικο ειναι... ...*O LEOSEDF !!!*  :Tongue2:  ο οποιος κλασσικα τους εκραζε, αλλα με λιγο πιο "στενο μαρκαρισμα" απ οτι συνηθως, και ειχε βγαλει νοκ αουτ τη μιση ομαδα του μπουρδα, μεχρι που βγηκε ο george pap με ενα μυνημα τοσο ακατανοητο κι εντελως χωρις συνοχη που κατα πολυ μεγαλη προσεγγιση το θυμαμαι απ εξω (o leo αν το θυμαται με καλυτερεη ακριβεια ας το διορθωσει) λεγοντας "ειμαι χημικος μηχανικος με διπλωμα απο πανεπιστημιο αλλα δεν εχω ξαναδει τοσο μεγαλο ψευτη οσο ο leosedf" (αυτα τα λογια με τεραστια ακριβεια... μετα ακολουθησε ενα μπλα μπλα). Αυτες οι λεξεις υπωθηκαν οταν ο george pap χρηστικε χημικος μηχανικος, και τις θυμαμαι ακριβως επειδη η φραση ειναι σουρεαλιστικη και δε βγαζει κανενα νοημα... Οι σπουδες στο ...κατω βερολινο και οι νομπελιστες μεντορες ηρθαν αργοτερα σιγα σιγα αφου εβλεπε πως αυτο περι χημικου μηχανικου περασε χωρις αντιδρασεις (η μαλλον με ελαχιστες αντιδρασεις, μια και απ οσο θυμαμαι προσωπικα δεν αντεξα να μη σχολιασω).
Η φραση ηταν τοσο ακυρη οσο τα υψισυχνα σωληνακια του γεροξεκουτη

----------


## leosedf

Τι δημιούργησα ο πστης, από εκεί φαίνεται πόσο καλός είμαι.

Από γιβοβοσκό στα νταμάρια τον έκανα επιστήμων που του τον ακουμπούσε νομπελίστας κιόλας.. Σαν να έκλασε νομπελίστας και να πετάχτηκε ο παπ.

Έχω φτάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο, σε κάποιες χώρες θεωρούμαι θεότητα.

----------


## nick1974

χαχαχα πιστευω το θυμασαι (ηταν ΤΟΣΟ ξεκουδουνη η φραση του, λες και βγαινουν χημικοι μηχανικοι απο ΤΕΕ ή λες και το αντικειμενο τους ειναι να μιλανε με ψευτες  :Lol:  ) που απο μενα δε ξεχνιεται ευκολα

----------


## nepomuk

Αρα,επομενως,ωστε τον Παπ δεν τον κουβαλησα εγω στα ηλεκτρονικα , υπηρξε πολυ πριν εμφανιστω.
(σσ Ο αγωνας ,τωρα δικαιωνεται)
Με τον συνονοματο του ,γνωστο δημοσιογραφο του συστημικου τυπου εχουν απλως συνονυμια.
Ειναι της ιδιας κλασης με τον Καταζητουμενο τεως αφεντικο της Μιζενς Dr. Χριστοφιλακο .
Για σφαλιαρες τον ειχε ο παπ στο Μόναχο ,του ελυνε και τις ασκησεις και γενικα τον βοηθαγε στα μαθηματα .
Θα μπορουσε να ειναι αντ αυτου στη Ζημενς , ειχε προτασεις αλλα δεν γουσταρε να μιζαρει.
Η ιστορια τον δικαιωσε ,διοτι απο την τρελλοφοιτητοπαρεα του Μοναχου ,μονον ο Παπ δεν διωκεται για βαρεια
κακουργηματα .(μεχρι στιγμης, μηδενα προ του τελους μακαριζε) 
Εξ'ου και οι εμμονες του με τους Ντηλερ Φωτοβολταικων .Ολα αυτα βεβαια ειναι ισχυρισμοι του .
Την ταυτοτητα και ιδιοτητα του βεβαιωνουν ο Μουστακιας και βεβαια ο Μακης που το εχει παρει ολο πανω του.
Τελος δεν αποκλειω σε ολη αυτη την ιστορια να συνεπικουρειται απο γραφειο Μαρκετινγκ η και "Think Tank,"δημοσιων σχεσεων , προβολης
,προπαγανδας η και μπαλαμουτιου αν θελετε,διοτι στο ξεκινημα αυτης της υποθεσης ο παπ ηταν ενας καλοκαγαθος φουρναρης
στην Ηπειρο ,που οντως οι μπαγκετες του ειναι τραγανες.
Edit : Ολοληρωνοντας θα ελεγα οτι στην υποθεση αυτη υπαρχει πολυς Θορυβος και ελαχιστη πληροφορια .
Ο ευρων αμειφθησεται.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν ήταν εδώ όλα αυτά αλλά στο γιού - τούμπ.

----------


## Panoss

> Έχω φτάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο, σε κάποιες χώρες θεωρούμαι θεότητα.



Θεός! Τι θεός; *Ημίθεος και βάλε!*

53d6a5157784a544e752-1428190153.jpg

----------


## lepouras

> Αρα,μπλα μπλα π@π@ριες μπλα μπλα μπλα και άλλες π@π@ριες κλπ μπλα μπλα κλπ .



βρε άσε τα ψόφια. θα απαντήσεις τελικά? ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ? τόσες φορές σε ρώτησαν και το ρίχνεις στο τσάμικο.

----------


## nepomuk

> Σχετικά με τους *Φίλντιση*, *Γκλιάτη* και λοιπούς που είτε με τα λεγόμενά τους, είτε με την παθητική τους στάση σε όσα παρουσιάστηκαν μπροστά τους, χρησιμοποιούνται από την ομάδα των Πολύ Ζαβών για να προσδώσουν κύρος στην "εφεύρεση" του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου, ένα έχω να πω:
> 
> Ακόμη και τώρα δεν είναι αργά για να σώσουν το όνομά τους, αρκεί να βγουν δημόσια και να μιλήσουν ξεκάθαρα και με όρους της επιστήμης που υποτίθεται εκπροσωπούν.
> 
> Όσο σιωπούν κάνουν κακό στο όνομά τους και στους φορείς στους οποίους εμπλέκονται.





Ας μην τους "τσουβαλιαζουμε" ολους.Καποιοι ισως παραπλανηθηκαν απο τον Μακη , βιντεο βλεπουμε που εχει κοπει και ραφτει εκ των υστερων.
Ο κ Φιλντισης ομως ειναι αλλο πραγμα , δρα και εκτος πλατό , δινει εγγραφα στον ΠΖ κοκ. Εχει ολο τον χρονο με το μερος του να σκεφθει , να μελετησει αλλα και να ρωτησει
να μαθει , -οσο Ζαβος και ναναι - καθηγητες ακομα και ανωτατης βαθμιδας .Επομενως ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να μην ειναι "στο Κολπο" να μην ειναι "πιασμενος"
"μυημενος "  "στημμενος " κτλπ .Το ερωτημα τιθεται αλλοιως , επραξε οπως επραξε για ιδιοτελεις σκοπους ; η εν γνωσει του συμμετεχει σε ενα προτζεκτ
"μακρας πνοης " με κοινωνικες και πολιτικες προεκτασεις , οποτε ολα τα "φαλτσα"  και οι "ζαβολιες" προς στιγμην συγχωρουνται;
Αν ενοεις οτι ολους αυτους που ειδαμε ,τους παιζει στα  δαχτυλα ενας Μουστακιας ηλεκτρολογος κατω του μετριου   , συμπεριλαμβανομενου του συνεταιρου - συνηγορου του , τοτε 
τιμη του ,καμαρι του και καουμποιλικι του , ας του βγαλουμε το καπελο και ας τον προσκυνησουμε .

----------


## manolena

> ...
> Αν ενοεις οτι ολους αυτους που ειδαμε ,τους παιζει στα  δαχτυλα ενας Μουστακιας ηλεκτρολογος κατω του μετριου   , συμπεριλαμβανομενου του συνεταιρου - συνηγορου του , τοτε 
> τιμη του ,καμαρι του και καουμποιλικι του , ας του βγαλουμε το καπελο και ας τον προσκυνησουμε .



Ρε μεγαλούτσικε,  αν και είμαι κατά βάση ευγενής, με εξωθείς σε μια απαράδεκτη για μένα λεκτική συμπεριφορά και γραφή. 
*
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΑΙ Ή ΕΝΑ ΟΧΙ:*

1. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΒΑΛΤΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΩΠΟΔΥΤΗ Π.Ζ.;

2. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΚΑΖΟΤΕΝΕΚΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΟΧΑΡΤΑ;

3. ΤΙ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ; ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΕΣ Ή ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ COPY-PASTE ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΑΤΡΟ ΣΚΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΚΟΛΛΗΤΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΟ FB ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΨΟΥΛΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ;

Αι σιχτίρι επι τέλους εδώ μέσα! Πάμε να διαβάσουμε κάτι εδώ και πέφτουμε πάνω στις παπαριές τις δικές σου και του αλλουνού του νούμερου που θέλει ο κώλος του πισσάρισμα και πούπουλα....

----------

DGeorge (04-05-18), 

kioan (04-05-18), 

nick1974 (04-05-18)

----------


## kioan

> Ας μην τους "τσουβαλιαζουμε" ολους.Καποιοι ισως παραπλανηθηκαν απο τον Μακη , βιντεο βλεπουμε που εχει κοπει και ραφτει εκ των υστερων.



Όποιος ήταν παρών σε μια τέτοια εκπομπή και με το μοντάζ εκ των υστέρων τον έκαναν να δείχνει πως συμφωνεί, θα έπρεπε να είχε βγει μετά παντού και να έκανε αγώνα για να μάθει ο κόσμος την αλήθεια για την "εφεύρεση". 

Επιπλέον όταν χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα του σε οποιαδήποτε ανακοίνωση τους για να στηρίξουν εμμέσως την απάτη, θα έπρεπε να είχε απευθυνθεί στη δικαιοσύνη. 

Όσο δεν βγαίνει κανένας από αυτούς τους κυρίους να τον διαψεύσει, δεν τον τσουβαλιάζω εγώ μαζί με τον ΠΖ,  μόνος του το κάνει αυτό στον εαυτό του. 

Όποιος από όλους αυτούς τους ακαδημαϊκούς/επιστήμονες θέλει να σώσει το όνομα και την υπόληψη του, ας βγει να μιλήσει. 

Επίσης όσοι φορείς/ενώσεις/εταιρείες εκπροσωπούνται από αυτά τα άτομα και δεν τα πιέζουν να ξεκαθαρίσουν τη θέση τους, απλά αυτογελοιοποιούνται και οι ίδιοι.


Τέλος όποιος ανώνυμος χρήστης σε ένα forum δεν απαντά με ένα ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ σε ενα τόσο απλο ερώτημα αλλά αντί αυτού κάθεται και αραδιάζει αρλούμπες αποφεύγοντας την ερώτηση, γίνεται πιο αστείος ακόμα και από τον "εφευρέτη". 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

DGeorge (04-05-18), 

manolena (04-05-18), 

nick1974 (04-05-18), 

VaselPi (06-05-18)

----------


## lepouras

> Ας μην τους "τσουβαλιαζουμε" μπλα μπλα μπλα π@π@ριες μπλα μπλα μπλα κοτσάνες μπλα κλπ μπλα  προσκυνησουμε .



*βρε απάντα τελικά. ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ???*

----------

DGeorge (04-05-18), 

kioan (04-05-18), 

manolena (04-05-18), 

nick1974 (04-05-18)

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

καλησπερα σας και παλι,
επειδη διαβασα πιο πριν οτι αναζηταται ο κ.Φιλντισης, να πουμε οτι "ξεφυγε" απο τα επιστημονικα ορια πλεον και την ψαχνει θεολογικα.... 

https://cosmopolisorganicitymovement...7%CF%83%CE%BA/

ενδιαφερον ειναι οτι η συγκεκριμενη εσπεριδα σεν αναφερεται πουθενα στην ιστοσελιδα της ΕΕΦ αν και διαφημιζεται ως επισημη εκδηπωση της...

----------


## FreeEnergy

Νομίζω πως ο κύριος nepomuk χαμογελά ικανοποιημένος... Και η επόμενη ανάρτησή του θα είναι μια με ολίγη από καθόλου γιατί βλέπει ότι αυτό που κάνει ...πιάνει τόπο! Σας έχει εκνευρίσει; Ναι ρωτάω γιατί αυτός πιστεύει ότι το κατάφερε! Η επόμενη ανάρτησή του θα είναι ίξεις αφίξεις και ασυνάρτητη ψευδο-επιστήμη. Σας ενοχλεί; Ναι ρωτάω ξανά γιατί αυτός είναι σίγουρος ότι το καταφέρνει. Στην αρχή τον θεώρησα σαν τον τρελό που είχαν οι βασιλιάδες τον μεσαίωνα. Τον άκακο τρελό που έλεγε κι έκανε ανοησίες για να γελά ο βασιλιάς. Προφανώς όμως τα φαινόμενα απατούν... Δεν είναι τρελός ο κύριος nepomuk αλλά δεν είναι και άκακος. Αν νομίζετε ότι μόνο σε διαδικτυακές εκπομπές γίνεται κόψιμο - ράψιμο ρίξτε μια ματιά γύρω σας στα social media και όχι μόνο... Διαστρεβλώνονται τα πάντα. Αν διαγράψετε τον κύριο nepomuk γιατί σας ...εκνευρίζει ή σας ...ενοχλεί θα έχετε παίξει το παιχνίδι του. Θα το διαστρεβλώσει τόσο που θα παρουσιάσει το forum εδώ σαν άντρο εγκληματιών. Σιγά το πράμα θα μου πείτε αλλά στο φτωχό μυαλουδάκι του θα νομίζει ότι κάτι κατάφερε...
 Σαφώς και βρίσκεται σε ευθεία επικοινωνία με τον George Pap_αρα. Δείτε λίγο τις ώρες που σχολιάζει ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap_αρας και τις ώρες που γράφεται κάτι εδώ. Η επιλογή δε των σχολίων στο fb έχει να κάνει άμεσα με ότι χάρην αστεϊσμού και κρουσμένους πασάλους σχολιάζει ή προκαλεί με τα σχόλιά του ο κύριος nepomuk . Δεν θα κάνω την βλακεία του George Pap_αρα να αρχίσω να τον συνδέω με καμιά δεκαριά ακόμη άτομα. Για ένα πολύ μικρό διάστημα σκέφτηκα μπας και είναι ο ίδιος ο George Pap_αρας αλλά τελικά δεν το πιστεύω αυτό. Σε τελική ανάλυση το ποιός είναι δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σημασία... Το τι κάνει όμως και οι αντιδράσεις οι δικές μας έχουν έστω και λίγη...
Είχα προτείνει και σε παλιότερη ανάρτηση να αγνοηθεί ο κύριος nepomuk αλλά πρώτος εγώ δεν το τήρησα αυτό... Καταθέτω ξανά την ίδια πρόταση λοιπόν: αφήστε τον να παίζει τον τρελό, γελάτε με τις χαζομάρες του απλά μην του απαντάτε. Να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα βαρεθεί κάποια στιγμή και θα φύγει μόνος του. Πάντα έτσι γίνεται...

----------

DGeorge (04-05-18), 

manolena (04-05-18), 

nick1974 (04-05-18)

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Νομίζω πως ο κύριος nepomuk χαμογελά ικανοποιημένος... Και η επόμενη ανάρτησή του θα είναι μια με ολίγη από καθόλου γιατί βλέπει ότι αυτό που κάνει ...πιάνει τόπο! Σας έχει εκνευρίσει; Ναι ρωτάω γιατί αυτός πιστεύει ότι το κατάφερε! Η επόμενη ανάρτησή του θα είναι ίξεις αφίξεις και ασυνάρτητη ψευδο-επιστήμη. Σας ενοχλεί; Ναι ρωτάω ξανά γιατί αυτός είναι σίγουρος ότι το καταφέρνει. Στην αρχή τον θεώρησα σαν τον τρελό που είχαν οι βασιλιάδες τον μεσαίωνα. Τον άκακο τρελό που έλεγε κι έκανε ανοησίες για να γελά ο βασιλιάς. Προφανώς όμως τα φαινόμενα απατούν... Δεν είναι τρελός ο κύριος nepomuk αλλά δεν είναι και άκακος. Αν νομίζετε ότι μόνο σε διαδικτυακές εκπομπές γίνεται κόψιμο - ράψιμο ρίξτε μια ματιά γύρω σας στα social media και όχι μόνο... Διαστρεβλώνονται τα πάντα. Αν διαγράψετε τον κύριο nepomuk γιατί σας ...εκνευρίζει ή σας ...ενοχλεί θα έχετε παίξει το παιχνίδι του. Θα το διαστρεβλώσει τόσο που θα παρουσιάσει το forum εδώ σαν άντρο εγκληματιών. Σιγά το πράμα θα μου πείτε αλλά στο φτωχό μυαλουδάκι του θα νομίζει ότι κάτι κατάφερε...
>  Σαφώς και βρίσκεται σε ευθεία επικοινωνία με τον George Pap_αρα. Δείτε λίγο τις ώρες που σχολιάζει ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap_αρας και τις ώρες που γράφεται κάτι εδώ. Η επιλογή δε των σχολίων στο fb έχει να κάνει άμεσα με ότι χάρην αστεϊσμού και κρουσμένους πασάλους σχολιάζει ή προκαλεί με τα σχόλιά του ο κύριος nepomuk . Δεν θα κάνω την βλακεία του George Pap_αρα να αρχίσω να τον συνδέω με καμιά δεκαριά ακόμη άτομα. Για ένα πολύ μικρό διάστημα σκέφτηκα μπας και είναι ο ίδιος ο George Pap_αρας αλλά τελικά δεν το πιστεύω αυτό. Σε τελική ανάλυση το ποιός είναι δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σημασία... Το τι κάνει όμως και οι αντιδράσεις οι δικές μας έχουν έστω και λίγη...
> Είχα προτείνει και σε παλιότερη ανάρτηση να αγνοηθεί ο κύριος nepomuk αλλά πρώτος εγώ δεν το τήρησα αυτό... Καταθέτω ξανά την ίδια πρόταση λοιπόν: αφήστε τον να παίζει τον τρελό, γελάτε με τις χαζομάρες του απλά μην του απαντάτε. Να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα βαρεθεί κάποια στιγμή και θα φύγει μόνος του. Πάντα έτσι γίνεται...



ο κυριος nepomuk κανει ακριβως οτι κανουν ολα τα μελη παραθρησκευτικων-παραπολιτικων οργανωσεων

πηγαινει και εκτοξευει κατα ριπας τις ανοησιες στις οποιες βασιζεται η αιρεση του σε συναξεις επιστημονων και θεωρει οτι ετσι τους φερνει σε δυσκολη θεση και μετα πηγαινει και το διαφημιζει στο υπολοιπο "κοπαδι". Κανει ακριβως το ιδιο που κανουν τα μελη της οργανωσης Σωρρα που παρεισφυουν σε διαφορα σεμιναρια, ομιλιες, κλπ επιστημονων, οικονομολογων, πολιτικων  κλπ. και τους αρχιζουνε τη λογοδιαρροια με τα 600 δις και τα 3 τρις και τις μετοχες της ανατολης κλπ. βλακειες.  Αντιστοιχα κανουν και στο εξωτερικο μελη της νεας αιρεσης περι επιπεδης γης που πανε σε διαφορες οικολογικες συναξεις και τα κανουνε τσουρεκια στους επιστημονες.

Δυστυχως ο διαλογος με φανατικους εθελοτυφλωντες πιστους αιρεσεων δεν ειναι εφικτος γιατι η οποιαδηποτε συμμετοχη τους σε συζητησεις δεν γινεται για να μαθουν ή να τους λυθουν αποριες αλλα επειδη πιστευουν οτι με αυτο τον τροπο μπορουν να κανουν κατηχηση και πως μπορουν μετα να γυριζουν στις διαδικτυακες αγελες τους και να κομπαζουν οτι "ταπωσαν" τους επιστημονες που δε μπορουσαν να κατανοησουν πως δουλευει το υψυσιχνο φωτοβολταϊκο πιτογυρο συντηξης....

----------

nick1974 (04-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

καποτε πριν πολλα χρονια η AOL ειχε συνταξει ενα ομορφο διαδικτυακο βιβλιαρακι 160 σελιδων σχετικα με το trolling και την αντιμετωπιση του. (υποθετω θα ναι σκονισμενο σε κανα παμπαλαιο buckup).
Αν το θυμαται καποιος και το χε διαβασει ολο (μαζι με τους προλογους περιγραφης του internet troll) βλεπει ξεκαθαρα το nepomuk οπως και τον george pap (αν ειναι το ιδιο ατομο πασχει απο τουλαχιστο τριπλη προσωπικοτητα... ...βεβαια αυτο μας ειναι εντελως αδιαφορο και δεν επηρρεαζει στο ελαχιστο ουτε τη συζητηση ουτε τη γνωμη οποιουδηποτε εδω μεσα ).

Επισεις, ΚΑΝΕΙΣ πραγματικα δε τσαντιζεται.  Ο nepomuk δεν ειναι ικανος να προκαλεσει κατι τετοιο !
Απλα λιγο πολυ ολοι οσοι εχουμε γεννηθει στα 70s και πισω δε τρεφουμε και τα ευγενικοτερα συναισθηματα, και κατα βαθος μας εχει λειψει λιγο το bullying προς ενα ευκολο θυμα (σημερα η political correct κοινωνια καταδικαζει τετοιες καταστασεις και πολυ καλα κανει), ετσι καπου πιστευω (σε αρκετα μυνηματα διακρινεται αυτο) μας βγαινει λιγακι ο κολοεφηβος που παριστανει τον τσαντισμενο "απλα για να γελασουμε".
Ο ιδιος ο nepomuk εξ αλλου εδω μεσα μοιαζει με νεγρο σε συναυλια των Lynard Skynard  ...στο Texas... ...αναμεσα σε μελη της ΚΚΚ (μηπως ακουστηκε πολυ ρατσιστικο αυτο?  :Unsure:  ...νταξει, συναυλια Skynard ειπα, οχι καμια συγκεντρωση του τριτου ραιχ :Lol:  ...δεν εβρισκα πιο soft παραδειγμα για να τον περιγραψω :Tongue2: )

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ο κυριος nepomuk κανει ακριβως οτι κανουν ολα τα μελη παραθρησκευτικων-παραπολιτικων οργανωσεων



Ακριβώς αυτό!





> Ο ιδιος ο nepomuk εξ αλλου εδω μεσα μοιαζει με νεγρο σε συναυλια των Lynard Skynard  ...στο Texas...



Double Trouble

----------


## nepomuk

> .
>  Σαφώς και βρίσκεται σε ευθεία επικοινωνία με τον George Pap_αρα. 
>  Πάντα έτσι γίνεται...



 Κι εσυ τεκνον Βρουτε ;
Με τους αναρχοαυτονομους παντα ετσι συμβαινει , μενουν αστεγοι.

*YES WE CAN-NABIS, Σάββατο 28 & Κυριακή 29 Απριλίου || ΣΠΟΥΤΝΙΚ**Mε τη συμμετοχή των Υπουργών Υγείας και Εργασίας, Βουλευτών και Ευρωβουλευτών του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και δεκάδων ομιλητών*  από τον «ελληνικό κόσμο της κάνναβης», ακτιβιστών, επιστημόνων και  επιχειρηματιών, πραγματοποιείται η διημερίδα της Νεολαίας ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στον Πολυχώρο Σπούτνικ.

https://cannabisnews.gr/yes-we-can-n...oros-spoutnik/

Εν αρχη ην το σκοτος   ,in the beginning ,darkness   , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7Z59wjdL0M

Ooh, that smell  Can't you smell that smell?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4j7ggZqbiU

----------


## nick1974

ποιος ειναι ο υπερθετικος του κατατοπιστικοτατος?

----------

DGeorge (04-05-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Νομίζω πως ο κύριος nepomuk χαμογελά  ικανοποιημένος... Και η επόμενη ανάρτησή του θα είναι μια με ολίγη από  καθόλου γιατί βλέπει ότι αυτό που κάνει ...πιάνει τόπο! Σας έχει  εκνευρίσει; Ναι ρωτάω γιατί αυτός πιστεύει ότι το κατάφερε! Η επόμενη  ανάρτησή του θα είναι ίξεις αφίξεις και ασυνάρτητη ψευδο-επιστήμη. Σας  ενοχλεί; Ναι ρωτάω ξανά γιατί αυτός είναι σίγουρος ότι το  καταφέρνει.............Είχα προτείνει και σε παλιότερη ανάρτηση να  αγνοηθεί ο κύριος nepomuk αλλά πρώτος εγώ δεν το τήρησα αυτό... Καταθέτω  ξανά την ίδια πρόταση λοιπόν: αφήστε τον να παίζει τον τρελό, γελάτε με  τις χαζομάρες του απλά μην του απαντάτε. Να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα  βαρεθεί κάποια στιγμή και θα φύγει μόνος του. Πάντα έτσι  γίνεται...



*Ο Κώστας πέτυχε ακριβώς στο κέντρο!!!*Η πρότασή του αυτή είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή! .....Εκτός και αν κάποιος έχει αρκετά ισχυρά νεύρα ώστε να συντηρήσει μόνο τη φαιδρή όψη του θέματος. Για παράδειγμα:




> Τι δημιούργησα ο πστης, από εκεί φαίνεται πόσο καλός είμαι.
> Από γιδοβοσκό στα νταμάρια τον έκανα επιστήμων που του τον ακουμπούσε  νομπελίστας κιόλας.. Σαν να έκλασε νομπελίστας και να πετάχτηκε ο παπ.
> Έχω φτάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο, σε κάποιες χώρες θεωρούμαι θεότητα.



Λες αυτό το περίφημο *ΕΛ* *(L)*, το οποίο -και καλά- αναφέρεται στους υπέρθεους των μυθικών προγόνων μας, να αναφέρεται στη λέξη *LEOSEDF*;
Επίσης...Κάτι αναφορές περί *Απόλλωνα των Υπερβορείων* λέτε να έχουν κάποια αμυδρή σχέση με τον *Υπερσυντονιστή* μας :hahahha:  :hahahha: ;
Στην περιοχή Ηπείρου/Μακεδονίας έχουν ανακαλυφθεί προϊστορικοί Ναοί μας φυσικά με το *ΕΛ* *(L)*, χαραγμένο παντού!
*Χαίρε!!! Ώ Κωνσταντίνε!!!  Υπέρθεε!!!!
*
Εδώ είναι που 'πέφτει' κι η γνωστή ατάκα:  _"Ποιός είν' αυτός δίπλα στον Κωσταντίνο;;!!! ...Ο Πάπας είναι! Δεν τον ξέρεις;! " 

_Τέτοια φαιδρή αντιμετώπιση χρειάζεται αυτό το το θέμα, *ως εναλλακτική* της πλήρους σιγής!

----------


## DGeorge

Επιτρέπεται να τρολλάρω κι εγώ λίγο;

----------


## lepouras

> Κι εσυ τεκνον Βρουτε ;
> Με τους αναρχοαυτονομους παντα ετσι συμβαινει , μενουν αστεγοι.
> 
> *YES WE CAN-NABIS, Σάββατο 28 & Κυριακή 29 Απριλίου || ΣΠΟΥΤΝΙΚ**Mε τη συμμετοχή των Υπουργών Υγείας και Εργασίας, Βουλευτών και Ευρωβουλευτών του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και δεκάδων ομιλητών*  από τον «ελληνικό κόσμο της κάνναβης», ακτιβιστών, επιστημόνων και  επιχειρηματιών, πραγματοποιείται η διημερίδα της Νεολαίας ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στον Πολυχώρο Σπούτνικ.
> 
> https://cannabisnews.gr/yes-we-can-n...oros-spoutnik/
> 
> Εν αρχη ην το σκοτος   ,in the beginning ,darkness   , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7Z59wjdL0M
> 
> Ooh, that smell  Can't you smell that smell?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4j7ggZqbiU



*βρε απάντα τελικά. ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ???*

----------


## manolena

> Κι εσυ τεκνον Βρουτε ;
> Με τους αναρχοαυτονομους παντα ετσι συμβαινει , μενουν αστεγοι.
> 
> *YES WE CAN-NABIS, Σάββατο 28 & Κυριακή 29 Απριλίου || ΣΠΟΥΤΝΙΚ**Mε τη συμμετοχή των Υπουργών Υγείας και Εργασίας, Βουλευτών και Ευρωβουλευτών του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και δεκάδων ομιλητών*  από τον «ελληνικό κόσμο της κάνναβης», ακτιβιστών, επιστημόνων και  επιχειρηματιών, πραγματοποιείται η διημερίδα της Νεολαίας ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στον Πολυχώρο Σπούτνικ.
> 
> https://cannabisnews.gr/yes-we-can-n...oros-spoutnik/
> 
> Εν αρχη ην το σκοτος   ,in the beginning ,darkness   , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7Z59wjdL0M
> 
> Ooh, that smell  Can't you smell that smell?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4j7ggZqbiU





https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nimated%29.gif

----------

DGeorge (05-05-18)

----------


## leosedf

---------Αρχή μηνύματος προς τον παπ(άρα)----------

Ρε σκατοκέφαλε τόσο σε κόφτει? Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι οι (υπέρ)συντονιστές δεν βλέπουν διευθύνσεις ΙΡ και παρόχους? Όχι δεν είμαστε κεφτέδες σαν κι εσένα να νομίζουμε ότι όλοι είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο, το βλέπουμε και όταν τυχαίνει ξέρουμε και ποιος είναι δεν πάσχουμε από την ίδια ασθένεια πάντως.


--------- Τέλος μηνύματος προς τον παπ(άρα)------------


Και όλα αυτά γιατί πήρε το φρύδι μου να λέει (ο παπ) ότι ο nepomuk και ο FreeEnergy είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο και μας τρολλάρει. Όταν λέω ότι τον έχει κάνει λάστιχο με λένε γραφικό  :Lol: 
Άσε τους υπολογιστές αγόρι μου, δε στους έμαθε ο νομπελίστας, πιάσε καμιά τσάπα καλύτερα τι τα θες τα κουμπιούτερ.

----------


## alpha uk

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα αυτόhttp://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/05/10/1701562114

----------


## nepomuk

> *βρε απάντα τελικά. ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ???*





Οχι δεν εχω σιχτιρισει τοιουτον ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ εδω στα Ηλεκτρονικα.
Οχι δεν ειμαι ο παπ , ο φρηενερτζυ , ο μενελαος κτλπ  ,ορα διαβεβαιωση υπερσυντονιστη.
Οχι δεν υπεκφευγω .
ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΛΕΞΗ απ οσα ισχυριζεται ο παπ ανευ TUV ,ΚΤΕΟ , πιστοποιησεις  απο το Πολυτεχνειο Μοναχου 
και επιπλεον απο τα ινστιτουτα , Μαξ Πλανκ , Νιλς Μπορ , Ενρικο Φερμι και ΙΤΕ Κρητης.
Οχι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να πιστευω οτι ολοι αυτοι που παρηλασαν μπροστα μας ειναι μια συμμορια ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΩΝ του αισχιστου
ειδους , που πρωτα απ ολα εξαπατουν ΕΑΥΤΟΥΣ ,τις οικογενειες τους ,τα παιδια τους , τα εγγονια τους και μετα ολη τη Κοινωνια.

----------


## llion

> Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα αυτόhttp://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/05/10/1701562114




Εντάξει ερασιτέχνες, πολύ μπλα-μπλά, όλο τύπους και βιβλιογραφίες και ούτε μια συσκευή με ωραία σωληνάκια να τροφοδοτεί μια τοστιέρα ρε παιδί μου η ένα ραδιόφωνο η έστω μια φραπεδιέρα.  :Biggrin: . 
Δεν λένε και τίποτα για το δεύτερο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο, απαράδεκτοι.

----------

nick1974 (05-05-18)

----------


## llion

> Οχι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να πιστευω οτι ολοι αυτοι που παρηλασαν μπροστα μας ειναι μια συμμορια ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΩΝ του αισχιστου
> ειδους , που πρωτα απ ολα εξαπατουν ΕΑΥΤΟΥΣ ,τις οικογενειες τους ,τα παιδια τους , τα εγγονια τους και μετα ολη τη Κοινωνια.



Και πως το εξηγείς όλο αυτό τότε; Σε όλους αυτούς που δεν πιστεύεις απατεώνες βάζεις και τον ΠΖ;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΛΕΞΗ απ οσα ισχυριζεται ο παπ ανευ TUV ,ΚΤΕΟ , πιστοποιησεις  απο το Πολυτεχνειο Μοναχου και επιπλεον απο τα ινστιτουτα , Μαξ Πλανκ , Νιλς Μπορ , Ενρικο Φερμι και ΙΤΕ Κρητης.



...αλλά αμέσως μετά:





> Οχι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να πιστευω οτι ολοι αυτοι που παρηλασαν μπροστα μας ειναι μια συμμορια ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΩΝ του αισχιστου ειδους , που πρωτα απ ολα εξαπατουν ΕΑΥΤΟΥΣ ,τις οικογενειες τους ,τα παιδια τους , τα εγγονια τους και μετα ολη τη Κοινωνια.



Αυτά τα δυο μαζί δεν ...στέκουν κύριε nepomuk. Δεν έχει σημασία πόσοι ήταν τελικά οι απατεώνες σε όλο αυτό. *Συνολικά ήταν απάτη ναι ή όχι;* Δεν είναι δυνατόν να γράφεις ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ και στο τέλος ... ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να πιστεύω ... Αλλάζει σε τίποτα το γεγονός ότι έχουμε μια *χοντροκομένη υψίσυχνη απάτη* μπροστά μας αν οι μισοί ( μπορεί και περισσότεροι ... ) έχουν εξαπατηθεί; Οι ανήλικοι ( κι αυτοί μέχρι ενός ορίου ) έχουν σαν διακιολογία το μικρό της ηλικίας. Αν ο ενήλικας #George Pap_αρας εξαπατήθηκε είναι δικό του πρόβλημα! Εσείς μη θέλοντας να πιστέψετε ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο εμέσως πλην σαφώς τους στηρίζετε. Λέτε με σθένος κάμποσα ΟΧΙ ( γράφω με κεφαλαία σημαίνει τονίζω... ) αλλά στο τέλος σαν Πόντιος Πιλάτος πετάτε και μια μικρή ...αμφιβολία. Για εμένα είναι ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα: *Ψεύτης, απατεώνας ηλεκτρολόγος Πέτρος Ζωγράφος.* Τελεία. Όποιος τον πιστεύει, τον υποστηρίζει ή ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ να πιστεύει ότι είναι απάτη αυτό είναι και ο ίδιος *ψεύτης, απατεώνας*. Τώρα πρέπει να διαλέξετε ξεκάθαρα γιατί είστε ενήλικας:
*Ανεξαρτήτως του αριθμού εξαπατηθέντων* ( διάβαζε υποσημείωση ) είναι απάτη η ( δήθεν ) παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος ή υδρογόνου από διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες;*
Η κοινωνική σας ευαισθησία στο θέμα των εξαπατηθέτων δεν έχει καμία μα καμία απολύτως επιστημονική σχέση.
Ρωτάω όμως γνωρίζοντας ότι πάλι θα γράψετε μια *ανοησία* με κανένα *λεκτικό ακροβατισμό*. Θα αποκυρήξετε την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση αλλά κάπου λίγο πριν το τέλος θα βάλετε ...αστεράκια και ένα ( ή και περισσότερα ) ΑΛΛΑ... Θα συνεχίσω όμως να ρωτάω γιατί τελικά αυτό που θα μείνει από όλο αυτό θα είναι η* στάση μας*. *Ή το παραδέχεσαι και το στηρίζεις μέχρι το τέλος ή δεν το παραδέχεσαι και το πολεμάς πάλι ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ*. Όχι δεν είμαι κανένας ορκισμένος στρατιώτης σε κάποιο υπέρτατο σκοπό. Είμαι όμως λογικά σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος και βλέπω πράγματα που μου αρέσουν ( φυσική ) να ξεφτυλίζονται στο όνομα μιας απίστευτης απάτης...

*Υπάρχουν πράγματι εξαπατηθέντες σε όλο αυτό και δεν είναι οι μαϊντανοί που παρέλασαν από τα διαδυκτικά στούντιο. Είναι όλοι οι φτωχοί στο μυαλό που σε περιόδους οικονομικής κρίσης και ανέχειας πιστεύουν σε απο μηχανής θεούς. Το ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια ξεφυτρώνουν "σωτήρες" του τύπου Ζωγράφου και Σώρα δεν είναι τυχαίο. Η ρητορική και των δυο είναι ίδια: Πες κάτι τόσο ακραίο ώστε οι απελπισμένοι να μην μπορούν να το επεξεργαστούν! Θα το πιστέψουν τελικά! Σε όλο αυτό όμως έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης και οι λογικά σκεπτόμενοι ( διάβαζε: ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών ή οικονομολόγοι ανά τη χώρα)! Αυτοί που κανονικά σε μια υγιή χώρα με μέσο όρο νοημοσύνης άνω του μετρίου θα είχαν απομονώσει άμεσα τέτοια φαινόμενα... Η ιστορία έχει να δείξει πολλούς Ζωγραφο_Σωραίους. Βλέπω όμως ότι εμείς δεν ...μαθαίνουμε από την ιστορία.

*Όλβιος όστις ιστορίης έσχεν μάθησιν.* (Ευριπίδης, 480-406 π.Χ., Αρχαίος τραγικός)
[Μετάφραση: τυχερός αυτός που διδάχτηκε ιστορία]

----------

manolena (05-05-18), 

Thansavv (05-05-18)

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Οχι δεν εχω σιχτιρισει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ εδω στα Ηλεκτρονικα.
> Οχι δεν ειμαι ο παπ , ο φρηενερτζυ , ο μενελαος κτλπ  ,ορα διαβεβαιωση υπερσυντονιστη.



ο μενελαος ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν εισαι

να τον αφησεις τον μενελαο στην ησυχια του

----------


## DGeorge

> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nimated%29.gif



Γειά σου σε Μανάκο!!!!! Αναδεικνύεις όλο το πνευματικό μεγαλείο του θέματος, σε όλες του τις διαστάσεις. :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 
Εχω πέσει κάτω, κλαίγοντας από τα γέλια!!!!
Δεν ξέρω τι να προσθέσω! Μόνο, ανάμεσα στα γέλια, μου βγαίνουν άναρθρες προτάσεις!!!!!
*Εύγε Νέε μου!!! Εύγε!!!*

----------

manolena (05-05-18)

----------


## lepouras

> Οχι δεν υπεκφευγω .



είσαι σίγουρος?
διότι τελικά δεν μίλησες καθόλου στην ερώτηση όλων για την "εφεύρεση " και τον ΠΖ....... άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε...

----------


## DGeorge

> *βρε απάντα τελικά. ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ???*



Γιάννη μου! Που να χτυπηθείς κάτω, σαν το χταπόδι, απάντηση δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις! Ο λόγος είναι απλός και ονομάζεται "Ψυχικός/Πνευματικός Βαμπιρισμός". Το συγκεκριμένο μέλος τρέφεται από την αγωνία όσων πέσουν στην παγίδα του!
Για να καταλάβεις, τι εννοώ, γράφοντας "αγωνία σου", κοίταξε τι γραμματοσειρές χρησημοποιείς, κάθε φορά, για το "ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ???".

Η απάντηση του Κωνσταντίνου: 



> .........Και όλα αυτά γιατί πήρε το φρύδι μου να λέει (ο παπ) ότι ο nepomuk και ο  FreeEnergy είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο και μας τρολλάρει. Όταν λέω ότι τον  έχει κάνει λάστιχο με λένε γραφικό 
> Άσε τους υπολογιστές αγόρι μου, δε στους έμαθε ο νομπελίστας, πιάσε καμιά τσάπα καλύτερα τι τα θες τα κουμπιούτερ.



Αρχίζει να ανεβάζει το επίπεδο του θέματος στο άξιο ύψος του....Για να το Αποθεώσει ο Μάνος στέλνοντάς το, εκτός γνωστού σύμπαντος!!! ...Ίσως σε κάποιο παράλληλο σύμπαν....
Σεντράρισε ο Κωνσταντίκος (θεϊκή σέντρα) στον Μάνο, καθώς αυτός κάλπαζε.... Και, με ένα εξίσου θεϊκό ανάποδο ψαλίδι, έστειλε το θέμα όπου γράφω αμέσως προηγουμένως.
Και αφού καίγεσαι για τη συγκεκριμένη απάντηση, φίλε μου καλέ Γιάννη, σου αφιερώνω από βάθους ψυχής αυτό:

----------


## nick1974

> Οχι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να πιστευω οτι ολοι αυτοι που παρηλασαν μπροστα μας ειναι μια συμμορια ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΩΝ του αισχιστου
> ειδους , που πρωτα απ ολα εξαπατουν ΕΑΥΤΟΥΣ ,τις οικογενειες τους ,τα παιδια τους , τα εγγονια τους και μετα ολη τη Κοινωνια.



Φυσικα και δεν ειναι ΤΕΤΟΙΟΙ απατεωνες!
Αν ειχαν ικανοτητες να εξαπατουν ολη την κοινωνια τα μυνηματα εδω θα ηταν πολυ διαφορετικα, θα υπηρχαν πιθανον αντικρουομενες αποψεις, καποιοι ισως τους θαυμαζαν (γιατι επρεπε να ειναι ΑΡΙΣΤΟΙ γμωστες του αντικειμενου), καποιοι θα τους ζηλευαν και θα τους θαυμαζαν ακομα και για την ιδια την απατη, (οι πιο τιμιοι θα τους ηθελαν πισω απ τα καγκελα, αλλα ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δε θα τολμουσε να τους θελει με πισσα και πουπουλα), θα ειχαν ενα και συγκεκριμενο στοχο, ειτε αυτος ειναι το υπουργειο ειτε καποιος μεγαλολεφτας επενδυτης, και θα παιζαν με τελειως διαφορετικους ορους.

Οι τυποι που συζηταμε ειναι ανεκδιηγητα λαμογια, εντελως αχρηστοι, ημιμαθεις, κουτοπονηροι, σκιτζηδες, τσαρλατανοι, και απευθυνονται σε εντελως βλακες και σε αμορφωτους απελπισμενους, οπως επισεις ...και σε χημικους μηχανικους με σπουδες στο κατω βερολινο με μεντορα νομπελιστα  :hahahha:  (δηλαδη λουμπεν ταξιτζηδες που θα θεωρουν πως τους αξιζε κατι "καλυτερο" στη ζωη και θα θεωρουσαν τιμη τους ενα πτυχιο)

Καθως επισεις...

*...ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ!*

----------


## DGeorge

> ........................*Όταν λέω ότι τον  έχει κάνει λάστιχο* με λένε γραφικό .......



Τι κακές κουβέντες είναι αυτές;!! Θα σε αναφέρω στους Turbo-ΥπερΣυντονίστές! Η καθως-πρέπει κουβέντες είναι
*"τον έχει κάνει ελαστικό!"*. ή *"τον κτυπά στο μαρμαράκι έως του να ματώσει!"*. Έτσι γράφουν/ομιλούν οι καθώς-πρέπει κύριοι!
Σε λένε "γραφικό" επειδή σε φοβούνται, και δεν σε λένε αγενέστατο, ή αξεστο! :Laugh: 





> .......................Άσε τους υπολογιστές αγόρι μου, δε στους έμαθε ο νομπελίστας, πιάσε καμιά τσάπα καλύτερα τι τα θες τα κουμπιούτερ.



Λίγο brutal σε βρίσκω εδώ! :Laugh:

----------


## DGeorge

> ......να τον αφησεις τον μενελαο στην ησυχια του



Εγώ πάντως τον Μενέλαο δεν πρόκειται να τον αφήσω στην ησυχία του  :Laugh: 
*1)* Για το κέρατό του 'το βερνικωμένο' οργανώθηκε τέτοια πανελλήνια εκσστρα προς την Τροία! Βάστα ρε μεγάλε! Ποιός είσαι δηλαδή; :Biggrin: 
*2)* Μας δηλώνεις και *"πρωινός"* και *"χαφιές"*. Δηλαδή, από τι ώρα πιάνεις μεροκάματο;  :Confused1:  :Laugh: 

Εξήγησέ μου, δηλαδή, τώρα, πώς, και γιατί, θα περίμενες, να σε αφήσω στην ησυχία σου;;;;

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε nick1974
Τα'παμε , τα μιλησαμε , τα συμφωνησαμε οτι με πιτογυρο βγαζεις μεχρι μαραθωνιο.
Εν προκειμενω καποιες σελιδες πριν, βρηκαμε μια περπατησια οτι ο (συμπαθης  κατα λοιπα) παπουλης ,
αν δεν ειναι αχυρανθρωπος , το πολυ να εχει ρολο τριτοκλασατου ηθοποιου τυπου Μερβεγιέ.
Πιο κατω τα πηγες πολυ καλα με την ψυχολογια και το πειραμα ,πως τα προβατα  ακολουθουν τον καθοδηγητη κτλπ.
Θα επικαλεστω το ισχυρο μνημονικο σου σε σκηνη απο τα βιντεο ...τον Ζουγκλα να "κοιταει στα ματια " τα στελεχη του τοτε ΔΟΛ 
και να λεει "Δεν ειναι το νερο του Καματερου "  .Συμπληρωνω εγω :  Ειναι προφανως  αλλου ειδους Π@στια ,προχωρημενη στο 2015 βρισκομαστε ,
λετε να ειμαστε τοσο αφελεις ;  Κυριε nick1974 συμπληρωσε   εσυ τα υπολοιπα , σκασε ενα σεναριο για το ειδος της π@στιας.
Παμε για λιγο στους   Ψωραλεους : Της ευρυτερης περιοχης  εισαι  ..  Πλ  αγ Γεωργιου Κορυδαλλου .. στη κατω μερια υπαρχει γραφειο τους.
Στην αρχη το περασα  σαν αυτα που "μεσολαβουν για να ρυθμιζουν" δανεια .Τυχαια περνουσα ενα βραδυ , κοντοσταθηκα εριξα μια ματια , κρυφακουσα και λιγο ...
Τρεις αλογομουρηδες και μια κυρατσα  προς καμπαρετζου εφερνε ,γυρω απο ενα τραπεζι , συζηταγαν πως θα προωθησουν την πραματεια τους .
Δεν ρισκαρισα να παρω φωτο ουτε να κρυφακουσω λεπτομερειες . Ριξε μια ματια κανα βραδυ αν ο δρομος σου περναει απο κει .
Για τους αλογομουρηδες και την καμπαρετζου κατι τυπους σαν και σενα τους πουλανε και τους αγοραζουν ,θα λενε συμφωνα με την οπτικη τους.
Ενα  ΑΛΛΟ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑ : Κανεις δεν μπορει να κοροιδεψει μια ΜΟΔΙΣΤΡΑ ,σε κοβει και σε ραβει στα μετρα της.
Για τον ζουγκλα ενα τελευταιο : Μας αρεσει ,που ΔΕΝ μας αρεσει ,ηταν  εκ των κορυφαιων  Main Stream , ενω και το διαδικτυακο του μαγαζι 
παει πολυ καλα .
Κουιζ: Ποιος ειναι ο Μπόσης ; δηλ   ποιος κραταει τα μπόσικα ;   καμμιά ιδεα ;

----------


## DGeorge

> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nimated%29.gif



Ερώτησις εγκυκλοπαιδικής φύσεως:
Αυτό τώρα φαντάζομαι ότι εμπίπτει την κατηγορία εντολής/διαταγής: "Αυνανίζεσθαι κατά βούλησιν!"
Η εντολή/διαταγή: "Αυνανίζεσθαι ομαδόν!" πώς να είναι άραγε;;; :Confused1: 
Για μερίμνησε, και ενημέρωσε, παρακαλώ, εδώ το θέμα, αν θέλεις/μπορείς! Νά'σαι καλά ρε Μάνο με τα μηνύματά σου!!Cheers small.gif

Καλά περνάμε πάντως.... Τουλάχιστον εγώ!!
Ως γνήσιο Marsupilami, μένει να αρχίσω και τα *Houba !!* εδωμέσα, νά'ρθει να δέσει η κρέμα!
Περιμένω κάποιο πράσινο φως από 'ψηλά'.....

----------


## FreeEnergy

*Βρείτε τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στις αερολογίες nepomuk και στο βίντεο!*





> Κυριε nick1974
> Τα'παμε , τα μιλησαμε , τα συμφωνησαμε οτι με πιτογυρο βγαζεις μεχρι μαραθωνιο. Εν προκειμενω καποιες σελιδες πριν, βρηκαμε μια περπατησια οτι ο (συμπαθης  κατα λοιπα) παπουλης , αν δεν ειναι αχυρανθρωπος , το πολυ να εχει ρολο τριτοκλασατου ηθοποιου τυπου Μερβεγιέ. Πιο κατω τα πηγες πολυ καλα με την ψυχολογια και το πειραμα ,πως τα προβατα  ακολουθουν τον καθοδηγητη κτλπ. Θα επικαλεστω το ισχυρο μνημονικο σου σε σκηνη απο τα βιντεο ...τον Ζουγκλα να "κοιταει στα ματια " τα στελεχη του τοτε ΔΟΛ και να λεει "Δεν ειναι το νερο του Καματερου "  .Συμπληρωνω εγω :  Ειναι προφανως  αλλου ειδους Π@στια ,προχωρημενη στο 2015 βρισκομαστε , λετε να ειμαστε τοσο αφελεις ;  Κυριε nick1974 συμπληρωσε   εσυ τα υπολοιπα , σκασε ενα σεναριο για το ειδος της π@στιας. Παμε για λιγο στους   Ψωραλεους : Της ευρυτερης περιοχης  εισαι  ..  Πλ  αγ Γεωργιου Κορυδαλλου .. στη κατω μερια υπαρχει γραφειο τους. Στην αρχη το περασα  σαν αυτα που "μεσολαβουν για να ρυθμιζουν" δανεια .Τυχαια περνουσα ενα βραδυ , κοντοσταθηκα εριξα μια ματια , κρυφακουσα και λιγο ... Τρεις αλογομουρηδες και μια κυρατσα  προς καμπαρετζου εφερνε ,γυρω απο ενα τραπεζι , συζηταγαν πως θα προωθησουν την πραματεια τους . Δεν ρισκαρισα να παρω φωτο ουτε να κρυφακουσω λεπτομερειες . Ριξε μια ματια κανα βραδυ αν ο δρομος σου περναει απο κει . Για τους αλογομουρηδες και την καμπαρετζου κατι τυπους σαν και σενα τους πουλανε και τους αγοραζουν ,θα λενε συμφωνα με την οπτικη τους. Ενα  ΑΛΛΟ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑ : Κανεις δεν μπορει να κοροιδεψει μια ΜΟΔΙΣΤΡΑ ,σε κοβει και σε ραβει στα μετρα της. Για τον ζουγκλα ενα τελευταιο : Μας αρεσει ,που ΔΕΝ μας αρεσει ,ηταν  εκ των κορυφαιων  Main Stream , ενω και το διαδικτυακο του μαγαζι παει πολυ καλα . Κουιζ: Ποιος ειναι ο Μπόσης ; δηλ   ποιος κραταει τα μπόσικα ;   καμμιά ιδεα ;






 

Υ.Γ.
Μια μικρή βοήθεια: δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά!

Υ.Γ 2
Έχει πλάκα να ...τρολάρεις ένα τρόλ!

----------


## nepomuk

> Υ.Γ.
> Μια μικρή βοήθεια: δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά!
> 
> Υ.Γ 2
> Έχει πλάκα να ...τρολάρεις ένα τρόλ!




Οσα δεν φτανει η Αλεπου ,τα τρολαρει.
Κυριε εκπαιδευτικε ,ολο το αναθεμα το επιρριπτετε στον ανυπερασπιστο (συμπαθη κατα τα αλλα ) παπουλη;
Να τον σπρωξουμε στον λακκο των Λεοντων ;
Γιατι τοση επιεικια για τον συναδελφο σας εκπαιδευτικο κ Αντιπροεδρο; Ειναι αθωος του αιματος ;
Ο μουστακιας του πηρε τη παρθενια ;
Δυο μετρα και πεντε σταθμα; Αυτα διδασκετε στους "ερμους" μαθητες σας ;
Οτι Κορακας κορακου ματι δεν βγαζει;
Ειστε τελικα απιθανος . Καταπιετε την Καμηλο και διυλιζετε τον κωνωπα  , εναν αστερισκο δηλ 
Για να μην κοψουμε το κεφαλι μας , βαζουμε και εναν αστερισκο στο τελος .
προτεινω να ευθυμησουμε λιγακι .

*Xristakis - Se Gelasane    (Σε γελάσανε)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5W9AIiUlaQ

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Εγώ πάντως τον Μενέλαο δεν πρόκειται να τον αφήσω στην ησυχία του 
> *1)* Για το κέρατό του 'το βερνικωμένο' οργανώθηκε τέτοια πανελλήνια εκσστρα προς την Τροία! Βάστα ρε μεγάλε! Ποιός είσαι δηλαδή;



Aστα να πανε....καλυτερα να σου βγει το ματι παρα το ονομα  :Unsure: 





> *2)* Μας δηλώνεις και *"πρωινός"* και *"χαφιές"*. Δηλαδή, από τι ώρα πιάνεις μεροκάματο;



9-1 πενθημερη εργασια με αργιες και ρεπο... χαφιες ΔΥ δλδ  :Tongue2:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

Δεν θυμαμαι αν εχει ξαναμπει, αλλα θα συνιστουσα στον κ. ΠαΠ και τον εδω "εκπροσωπο" του να προτεινει αυτη την πρωτοποριακη εφευρεση που φαινεται στο βιντεο ως τη μοναδικη λυση που μπορουν να συνεισφερουν τα μελη της ζωγραφοαιρεσης στην επιλυση του ενεργειακου προβληματος της χωρας. Το πλεονασμα δε που θα παραγετε μπορουμε να το εξαγουμε κι ολας   :Lol:  :Rolleyes: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzjeAaLbM5k

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Οσα δεν φτανει η Αλεπου ,τα τρολαρει.



Τι ...ακριβώς δεν ...φτάνω; Τις απίστευτες αερολογίες σας; Ναι συγγνώμη τέτοιες χαζομάρες δεν μπορώ να γράψω...





> Κυριε εκπαιδευτικε ,ολο το αναθεμα το επιρριπτετε στον ανυπερασπιστο (συμπαθη κατα τα αλλα ) παπουλη; Να τον σπρωξουμε στον λακκο των Λεοντων ;



Ποιόν ανυπεράσπιστο παππούλη; Τον απατεώνα, ψεύτη ηλεκτρολόγο Ζωγράφο ή τον ακόμη μεγαλύτερο ψεύτη κι απατεώνα George Pap_αρα; Όποιος σκόπιμα και επαναλαμβανόμενα λέει ψέματα και μάλιστα τόσο τραγικά μεγάλα όχι δεν είναι για τον λάκο των λεόντων ( μη πάθουν καμιά δυσπεψία τα καημένα λιονταράκια ) αλλά για βόθρο σκέτο είναι. Ή μήπως εννοείται τον εαυτό σας; Πάλι χαζομάρες και αερολογίες διαβάζω και επί της ουσίας ( ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση και έμεση στήριξη από εσάς... ) τίποτα!





> Γιατι τοση επιεικια για τον συναδελφο σας εκπαιδευτικο κ Αντιπροεδρο; Ειναι αθωος του αιματος ; Ο μουστακιας του πηρε τη παρθενια ;



Καμία επιείκια για κανέναν! Προφανώς και έχεις επιλεκτική μνήμη... Έχω γράψει ένα σωρό για τον Φιλντίση. Αλλά δεν έχεις τίποτα άλλο να πεις τώρα και το ...γυρνάς αλλού. Άντε να σε δικαιολογήσω γιατί δεν έχεις διαβάσει ή δει όσα έγραψα ή ανέβασα στο youtube. Ο Φιλντίσης είναι εξίσου απατεώνας με τους Ζωγραφο_George Pap_αρες και τον εαυτό σας. Στήριξε ( όταν έπρεπε ) με την παρουσία του και με ένα κατάπτυστο χαρτί την εφεύρεση.





> Δυο μετρα και πεντε σταθμα; Αυτα διδασκετε στους "ερμους" μαθητες σας ;



Αυτό που διδάσκω στους μαθητές είναι αυτό που δεν είχατε και δεν θα έχετε ποτέ εσείς κύριε nepomuk ! Τους διδάσκω να έχουν ακεραιότητα χαρακτήρα. Να μην λένε ψέματα δηλαδή, να είναι σαφείς και να παλεύουν ( όσο ουτοπικό κι αν ακούγεται ) για το δίκιο και το σωστό. Γελάνε μαζί σας όσο δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε! Ναι δείχνω αυτές τις αναρτήσεις στους μαθητές μου. Επιστημονική κουβέντα δεν γίνεται φυσικά όταν διαβάζουν αερολογίες ενός μαϊντανού τέτοιου μεγέθους σαν εσάς αλλά λίγο πριν την μηχανή του κιμά που λέγεται εξετάσεις τους κάνετε και γελάνε. Όχι κι άσχημα!





> Ειστε τελικα απιθανος . Καταπιετε την Καμηλο και διυλιζετε τον κωνωπα



Και ποιά είναι η ...κάμηλος κύριε nepomuk ; Το γεγονός ότι αραδιάζετε την μια χαζομάρα μετά την άλλη ή ότι ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος με την συνδρομή του George Pap_αρα και την δική σας προσπαθεί να μας πουλήσει υψίσυχνα φύκια με υδρογονομένες κορδελίτσες;

*Θα σε προκαλούσα σε πνευματική μονομαχία, αλλά βλέπω ότι είσαι άοπλος.* (Γουίλιαμ Σαίξπηρ, 1564-1616, Άγγλος δραματουργός)

----------


## nepomuk

> *Θα σε προκαλούσα σε πνευματική μονομαχία, αλλά βλέπω ότι είσαι άοπλος*



Προφανως αγνοουσα τα βιντεο σου στο ΥΤ , τλχ αυτα για τον αντιπροεδρο ,οποτε παω πασο.
Ασκηση 1)για τους μαθητες : αν εχει ενδιαφερον ..   Να συνταξουν μηνυμα προς το επισημο φορουμ ΠΖ
με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να αναρτηθει και παραλληλα να ειναι χρησιμο για τον Ψ εχεφρονα αναγνωστη ,
αυτον δηλ με την περιφημη κοινη λογικη .Ο Νέπομουκ αυτο επραξε  ,ριξε μια ματια   πχ  στον τυπο :

C=λν   (Σεληνη μας το'μαθε ο δασκαλος)

Ασκσηση 2) adults in the room: Προκαλεσα πρωτος ,Ποιος ειναι ο Μποσης ; Διοτι τα μποσικα τα κραταει ο Παπ και αυτον
"στοχοποιησαμε" αμφοτεροι .(και μαλιστα προ ετων) .

----------


## FreeEnergy

Επειδή ο κύριος nepomuk πιστεύει ή νομίζει ή θέλει να πιστεύει ότι είναι ένα σωστό internet troll επιτρέψτε την αφεντιά μου να σας παρουσιάσω μια ...τρολιά  :Lol:  μεγάλου μεγέθους για τον απατεώνα, ψεύτη Ζωγράφο και το συνονθύλεμα που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζεται "επιστημονική ομάδα Π.Ζ.".
Καταλαβαίνω φυσικά ότι μόλις το δει ο ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθής ) George Pap_αρας θα πάει και θα το ...διαγράψει*1* ( προσφιλής τεχνική αυτή ) αλλά έτσι για να δείξω στον κύριο nepomuk ότι μπορώ κι εγώ να τρολάρω επιτρέψτε μου να κλέψω λίγο από τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας. Χωρίς περαιτέρω καθυστέρηση σας παρουσιάζω:

*Γιατί γελάει ο κόσμος μπαμπά;

*Τα βήματα που χρειάζονται για να δείτε ( διαβάσετε ) την ...τρολιά είναι τα εξής:

Πηγαίνετε στο επίσημο διαδραστικό ( χαχα! ) forum της ανύπαρκτης εφεύρεσης εδώ: http://forum.zougla.gr/Πατήστε στην κατηγορία *Απόψεις*Πατήστε να διαβάσετε την ανάρτηση: ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ( Στέφανος Παπαγεωργίου ) [ Αν βαριόσαστε ορίστε ο συγκεκριμένος σύνδεσμος εδώ έτοιμος: πατήστε για να πάτε στην ανάρτηση ] 

Αυτό ήταν!
Είναι αναρτημένο εκεί ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα !  :Lol:  Εμμμ.... Τι είπατε κύριε nepomuk ; Δεν καταλαβαίνετε πώς ένα κείμενο ύμνος στον απατεώνα, ψεύτη και τους συν αυτώ είναι ...τρολιά; Άντε να το πάρει το ποτάμι... *Πάρτε μόνο την πρώτη λέξη από κάθε σειρά και σχηματίστε μια πρόταση.
gelia_3.png 
*Τι λέει ; Καλό ε; Άντε τώρα τρέξτε να το πείτε στον George Pap_αρα να το διαγράψουν γιατί λέει την αλήθεια σε ένα αυστηρά ελεγχόμενο forum εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο!  :Lol:  Ίσως και να μην χρειαστεί να τρέξετε γιατί ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap_αρας μας διαβάζει ανελλιπώς! Άντε να κάνει κανένα φράγκο δουλειά που τώρα τελευταία κάθεται και δεν κάνει τίποτα για την ...σωτηρία του πλανήτη!

*1* Ακόμη και όταν διαγραφεί η ανάρτηση ( που θα διαγραφεί σίγουρα ) έχω κρατήσει screenshots και την σελίδα την ίδια. :Tongue2: 

*Ουχ άπαν το αμαρύσσον χρυσός.* ( _Αρχαιοελληνική παροιμία )_
[ Μετάφραση: ό,τι λάμπει δεν είναι χρυσός ]

----------

manolena (05-05-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ασκηση 1)για τους μαθητες : αν εχει ενδιαφερον ..   Να συνταξουν μηνυμα προς το επισημο φορουμ ΠΖ με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να αναρτηθει και παραλληλα να ειναι χρησιμο για τον Ψ εχεφρονα αναγνωστη , αυτον δηλ με την περιφημη κοινη λογικη .



Καλύτερος ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ δεν μπορούσε να γίνει! ΧαΧαΧα! Έχω πέσει κάτω από τα γέλια! Διαβάστε την προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου!!!!!
Καλά μιλάμε για ΤΟΝ συγχρονισμό!
Και για να μην αρχίσετε τις χαζομαρούλες πάλι ναι το ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ είναι ψεύτικο. Ναι εγώ έγραψα την ανάρτηση. Ναι πιστεύω ότι έχει ΠΟΛΥ ΓΕΛΙΟ γιατί τους κατηγορώ κάτω από την μύτη τους! Άντε τώρα τρεχάτε να το διαγράψετε!  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Χαχαχαχαχα!
Θα το δούνε και θα τσιρίζουν ενώ σκίζουν τα ρούχα τους.

----------


## manolena

> *Οσα δεν φτανει η Αλεπου ,τα τρολαρει.*
> Κυριε εκπαιδευτικε ,ολο το αναθεμα το επιρριπτετε στον ανυπερασπιστο (συμπαθη κατα τα αλλα ) παπουλη;
> Να τον σπρωξουμε στον λακκο των Λεοντων ;
> Γιατι τοση επιεικια για τον συναδελφο σας εκπαιδευτικο κ Αντιπροεδρο; Ειναι αθωος του αιματος ;
> Ο μουστακιας του πηρε τη παρθενια ;
> Δυο μετρα και πεντε σταθμα; Αυτα διδασκετε στους "ερμους" μαθητες σας ;
> Οτι Κορακας κορακου ματι δεν βγαζει;
> Ειστε τελικα απιθανος . Καταπιετε την Καμηλο και διυλιζετε τον κωνωπα  , εναν αστερισκο δηλ 
> Για να μην κοψουμε το κεφαλι μας , βαζουμε και εναν αστερισκο στο τελος .
> ...



Ω, μπώωωωωωω!!! Του έκανες του Φριενέτρζι τα μούτρα κρέας!!! 

Να σου πω μεγάλε... Αν μετά απο αυτά τα ξεφτιλίκια που σου έκανε πιο πάνω ο κ. Φριενέρτζι -που πας και να του τη βγείς νομίζοντας πως με μια παλιά παροιμία τον ρούμπωσες-, δεν εξαφανιστείς (τουλάχιστον)
απο εδώ μέσα (αν όχι απο προσώπου γής) για καιρό, ε τότε τι να σου πω... Έχεις αναίδια και θράσσος.

Ξανά πάλι:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nimated%29.gif

----------


## manolena

> Προφανως αγνοουσα τα βιντεο σου στο ΥΤ , τλχ αυτα για τον αντιπροεδρο ,οποτε παω πασο.
> Ασκηση 1)για τους μαθητες : αν εχει ενδιαφερον ..   Να συνταξουν μηνυμα προς το επισημο φορουμ ΠΖ
> με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να αναρτηθει και παραλληλα να ειναι χρησιμο για τον Ψ εχεφρονα αναγνωστη ,
> αυτον δηλ με την περιφημη κοινη λογικη .Ο Νέπομουκ αυτο επραξε  ,ριξε μια ματια   πχ  στον τυπο :
> 
> C=λν   (Σεληνη μας το'μαθε ο δασκαλος)
> 
> Ασκσηση 2) adults in the room: Προκαλεσα πρωτος ,Ποιος ειναι ο Μποσης ; Διοτι τα μποσικα τα κραταει ο Παπ και αυτον
> "στοχοποιησαμε" αμφοτεροι .(και μαλιστα προ ετων) .



Ξανά πάλι:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nimated%29.gif

----------


## manolena

> Κυριε nick1974
> Τα'παμε , τα μιλησαμε , τα συμφωνησαμε οτι με πιτογυρο βγαζεις μεχρι μαραθωνιο.
> Εν προκειμενω καποιες σελιδες πριν, βρηκαμε μια περπατησια οτι ο (συμπαθης  κατα λοιπα) παπουλης ,
> αν δεν ειναι αχυρανθρωπος , το πολυ να εχει ρολο τριτοκλασατου ηθοποιου τυπου Μερβεγιέ.
> Πιο κατω τα πηγες πολυ καλα με την ψυχολογια και το πειραμα ,πως τα προβατα  ακολουθουν τον καθοδηγητη κτλπ.
> Θα επικαλεστω το ισχυρο μνημονικο σου σε σκηνη απο τα βιντεο ...τον Ζουγκλα να "κοιταει στα ματια " τα στελεχη του τοτε ΔΟΛ 
> και να λεει "Δεν ειναι το νερο του Καματερου "  .Συμπληρωνω εγω :  Ειναι προφανως  αλλου ειδους Π@στια ,προχωρημενη στο 2015 βρισκομαστε ,
> λετε να ειμαστε τοσο αφελεις ;  Κυριε nick1974 συμπληρωσε   εσυ τα υπολοιπα , σκασε ενα σεναριο για το ειδος της π@στιας.
> Παμε για λιγο στους   Ψωραλεους : Της ευρυτερης περιοχης  εισαι  ..  Πλ  αγ Γεωργιου Κορυδαλλου .. στη κατω μερια υπαρχει γραφειο τους.
> ...



Και κάθε φορά που θα γράφεις π@π@ριές, θα βάζω κι εγώ αυτό. Ξανά πάλι:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nimated%29.gif

----------


## manolena

> Επειδή ο κύριος nepomuk πιστεύει ή νομίζει ή θέλει να πιστεύει ότι είναι ένα σωστό internet troll επιτρέψτε την αφεντιά μου να σας παρουσιάσω μια ...τρολιά  μεγάλου μεγέθους για τον απατεώνα, ψεύτη Ζωγράφο και το συνονθύλεμα που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζεται "επιστημονική ομάδα Π.Ζ.".
> Καταλαβαίνω φυσικά ότι μόλις το δει ο ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθής ) George Pap_αρας θα πάει και θα το ...διαγράψει*1* ( προσφιλής τεχνική αυτή ) αλλά έτσι για να δείξω στον κύριο nepomuk ότι μπορώ κι εγώ να τρολάρω επιτρέψτε μου να κλέψω λίγο από τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας. Χωρίς περαιτέρω καθυστέρηση σας παρουσιάζω:
> 
> *Γιατί γελάει ο κόσμος μπαμπά;
> 
> *Τα βήματα που χρειάζονται για να δείτε ( διαβάσετε ) την ...τρολιά είναι τα εξής:
> 
> Πηγαίνετε στο επίσημο διαδραστικό ( χαχα! ) forum της ανύπαρκτης εφεύρεσης εδώ: http://forum.zougla.gr/Πατήστε στην κατηγορία *Απόψεις*Πατήστε να διαβάσετε την ανάρτηση: ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ( Στέφανος Παπαγεωργίου ) [ Αν βαριόσαστε ορίστε ο συγκεκριμένος σύνδεσμος εδώ έτοιμος: πατήστε για να πάτε στην ανάρτηση ]
> 
> ...



Σας ευχαριστώ κ. Φριενέρτζι!!! Στο πρόσωπό σας βλέπω όλο το καλώς εννούμενο πνεύμα, ανθρώπων μορφωμένων που μπορούν να σταθούν στην κοινωνία με εφόδιο τη γνώση που κατέκτησαν! Σας ευχαριστώ!!!

Υ.Γ.: Αναρρωτιέμαι τι θα κάνουν τα ζωντόβολα τώρα, μόλις ένας-ένας θα βλέπουν το ξεφτίλισμα που τους κάνατε σήμερα ειδικά, αλλά και καιρό τώρα!!! Και βέβαια, αν το κατεβάσουν θα είναι κότες!!!

----------


## nepomuk

Κυριε FreeEnergy 
Εκτιμω την προσπαθεια σας . Εμενα δεν  "μου εκοψε " τοσο πολυ και επαιξα το
παιγνιδι στα ισια ,μαλιστα  σας προλαβα   ..  παραθετω εδω μια περιτομη ....


                              Αξιότιμε κ Στέφανε σας ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια,να  είστε βέβαιος ότι η φλόγα της Ελλάδας θα φωτίσει και πάλι την οικουμένη  και το φως της θα διαλύσει τα ενεργειακά δεσμά των πολιτών του κόσμου.  Καλή χρονιά. Από την ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ 
Posted December 31, 2016

Το δικο μου τωρα  :

*Εφευρεση (πζ) και Κβαντομηχανικη*

                                                                                 By  nepomuk,  December 28, 2016

μπλα  μπλα   ...

Ευλογο το ερωτημα : ο κεντρικος πυρηνας  αυτης  της επαναστατικης        εφευρεσης απτεται της Κβαντομηχανικης ; Ρητορικο το ερωτημα ισως την παρουσα στιγμη. 



Posted December 29, 2016 Να  είστε βέβαιos, ότι η φλόγα της Ελλάδας θα φωτίσει και πάλι την  οικουμένη και το φως της θα διαλύσει τα ενεργειακά δεσμά των πολιτών του  κόσμου.Η Ερευνητική Ομάδα του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου

Ειστε Δικαιος κ FreeEnergy ; Αμφοτεροι προς τι προσπαθουμε ;ο καθεις με το τροπο του ;
Για την ιστορια ,οταν απαντουσε ετσι το κεντρικο πρακτορειο , κατι ειχε ψυλλιαστει 
τεσπα θεωρουσε τον αποστολεα αμφιβολο η και ειρωνικο .
Εφ'οσον "συνεφερε " την επικοινωνινακη του ποιλτικη και το κοινο που απευθυνεται το αναρτουσε .
Σε αρκετα μηνυματα μου το σκεφτοταν  και 3-4 μερες.Στην περιπτωση μου , με  "γνωριζαν " οποτε
παιζαμε  ενα παιγνιο  σαν τη Γατα με το Ποντικι .
Καντε την αποτιμηση κυριε Ενεργιτη , το genial μηνυμα σας  απο ποσους εληφθη ;
σσ , Εκτιμηση :Δεν θα το πειραξουν η και αν το κανουν απλως θα το πυκνωσουν , διοτι τους 
εξυπηρετει .
Στα ευκολακια καλα τα πατε  , ο Μποσης ποιος ειναι ; Τολμηστε ντε  .. εστω  εικασιες.


Edit: Μηπως ο Παπαρδελος ειδε το ερωτημα και ενεπνευσθη  ..   κτλπ  και εχω κι αλλα   ...
εχω βαλλει  ιδεες στον Μουστακια  ....   Εξαρταται πως τα διαβαζει κανεις  ...

Edit2: Δηλ τα δικα μου ποσταρισματα διαβαζονται μονο στα ισια και ορθοδοξα ,
ενω για τα δικα σας  που πρεπει να λυσεις τον Κυβο του Ρουμπικ ,δεν τρεχει καστανο.
Ποσα μετρα και ποσα σταθμα ;

----------


## manolena

> Κυριε FreeEnergy 
> Εκτιμω την προσπαθεια σας . Εμενα δεν "μου εκοψε " τοσο πολυ και επαιξα το
> παιγνιδι στα ισια ,μαλιστα σας προλαβα .. παραθετω εδω μια περιτομη ....
> 
> 
>                            Αξιότιμε κ Στέφανε σας ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια,να είστε βέβαιος ότι η φλόγα της Ελλάδας θα φωτίσει και πάλι την οικουμένη και το φως της θα διαλύσει τα ενεργειακά δεσμά των πολιτών του κόσμου. Καλή χρονιά. Από την ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ 
> Posted December 31, 2016
> 
> Το δικο μου τωρα :
> ...



*** Εσύ που το ξέρεις; Στο είχε πεί (...ο κολλητός) σου;


Ξανά πάλι:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nimated%29.gif

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Στα ευκολακια καλα τα πατε



Θα σχολιάσω μόνο αυτό γιατί τα υπόλοιπα είναι ανάξια λόγου.
Το "ευκολάκι" που λέτε ποιό είναι ακριβώς;
Η ανάδειξη της χοντροειδούς απάτης; Ναι αυτό είναι πανεύκολο ακόμη και από τα 15χρονα που διδάσκω...Το να αποδομήσεις τον ψεύτη Ζωγράφο με λιγότερες από 20 λέξεις; Δεν χρειάζεται το καταφέρνει μια χαρά μόνος του!Το να κάνεις τον George Pap_αρα να χάσει τον έλεγχο και να αρχίζει να βρίζει και να προσβάλλει; Μα δεν ξέρει να κάνει και τίποτα άλλο... 
Δώστε μου λοιπόν ένα ...δυσκολάκι αλλά παρακαλώ πολύ ( έστω και τώρα μετά από χειμάρους ασύνδετων αερολογιών... ) να είναι ...επιστημονικό; Αλλά όλο ξεχνάω ότι έχετε δηλώσει άσχετος... Όλο ξεχνάω ότι σκόπιμα γράφετε όλες αυτές τις αερολογίες γιατί ουσιαστικά θέλετε έμεσα να στηρίξετε την απάτη αλλά έχετε ( ναι δεν είστε χαζός... ) την στοιχειώδη κοινή λογική να καταλαβαίνετε ότι δεν στηρίζεται αλλιώς. Ότι μόνο τρελίτσες και απότομες αλλαγές κουβέντας και αερολογίες μπορούν να σταθούν...

Μου δείχνετε έναν τύπο, άσχετος καθώς δηλώνετε:




> Ο Νέπομουκ αυτο επραξε  ,ριξε μια ματια   πχ  στον τυπο :
> C=λν   (Σεληνη μας το'μαθε ο δασκαλος)



για να αποδείξετε τι; Ότι προσπαθήσατε να ξεσκεπάσετε την απάτη;

Για εσάς τιποτα δεν είναι εύκολο εδώ. Χαμογελάτε γιατί νομίζετε ( κατά τα λεγόμενα του άλλου George Pap_αρα ) ότι μας ...γλεντάτε. Για να σας βοηθήσω λιγάκι... μην παρατήσετε την δουλειά που κάνετε το πρωί! Δεν είστε και πολύ πετυχημένος σαν internet troll...

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Edit2: Δηλ τα δικα μου ποσταρισματα διαβαζονται μονο στα ισια και ορθοδοξα , ενω για τα δικα σας  που πρεπει να λυσεις τον Κυβο του Ρουμπικ ,δεν τρεχει καστανο. Ποσα μετρα και ποσα σταθμα ;



Αυτό τώρα είναι για να ...γελάσουμε ή για να σας λυπηθούμε που σας αντιμετωπίζουν τόσο ...άσχημα τα κακά παιδιά στο hlektronika.gr ; Προσπαθήσατε να διαβάσετε έστω και μια από τις αερολογίες που γράψατε εσείς ο ίδιος δυνατά ; Βγάζει νόημα; Ώστε πρέπει να λύσεις τον κύβο του ρούμπικ για να καταλάβεις τα δικά μου; Προφανώς κύριε nepomuk δεν είμαστε στο ίδιο επίπεδο. Θα αφήσω όσους διαβάζουν αυτά να κρίνουν σε ποιό επίπεδο είμαι εγώ και σε ποιό εσείς...

Υ.Γ.
Ο επιμένων νικά λέει το ρητό... Έχετε να σχολιάσετε τίποτα από αυτά: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882 ;; Γιατί όλο "άσχετος" δηλώνετε αλλά συνεχώς επιστημονικές αναφορές κάνετε!

----------


## nepomuk

> Μου δείχνετε έναν τύπο,  C=λν  άσχετος καθώς δηλώνετε:
> για να αποδείξετε τι; Ότι προσπαθήσατε να ξεσκεπάσετε την απάτη;



Με το μπαρδον ΚυρΔασκαλε δεν ειναι προφανες οτι ειρωνευομαι ; 
Μπες και δες το ποσταρισμα με τη  σεληνη .... μηνυματα   πχ  "σεληνιασμενος ο  ερευνητης " ..
Ο μεγαλος  εφευρετης   , η διαννοια  ...   φτανει μεχρι    αυτον τον απλουστατο τυπο , που μαθαινουν 
τα  13 χρονα  παιδια  δηλ    σφηνοτουβλακιας  κατι πιο  κατω  και απο τον ηλεκτρολογο της διπλανης πορτας
οπως τον λετε  ...Ετσι διαβαζετε αυτο το ποσταρισμα  και παντως η ερμηνεια αυτη ειναι σαφως πιο εμφανης απο 
το δικο σας  . 

Εφ'οσον επιστημονικα ο παπουλης ειναι  0 και φαινεται στα  5  sec  ... θα μας πειτε   ποιος εκτιματε  οτι 
θα μπορουσε να ειναι το αφεντικο του .  Τα υπολοιπα  τα  εμπεδωσαμε   εδω και χρονια.

Edit : Στον ελλ κιν/φο υπαρχει μια χαρακτηριστικη σκηνη με τον Θ Βεγγο  . "Εσεις οι απο πανω προσεχετε τους απο κατω"
εν μεσω χουντας  κτλπ  ηταν ενα πολιτικο μηνυμα που δεν ηθελε και διδακτορικο για να το αποκωδικοποιησεις .
Ο παπαδοπουλος  το αφησε  αλογοκριτο κι επαιξε   .  απλα  τον συνεφερε  ...
Ας διαβαζουμε και λιγο  κατω απο τις λεξεις  .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHUs8JjvycI

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk τετοια συνεχη κολοτουμπα αποψεων και με ΤΟΣΟ ΥΨΗΛΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ειλικρινα πρωτη φορα βλεπω...
δε ξεκινας να τα λες σε ενα ποτηρι νερο μηπως διασπαστουν τα μορια του? που ξερεις?


btw πιο αποτυχημενο τρολλ δεν εχω ξαναδει...
Κι αυτο το οτο προσπαθει και καλα να ειναι καπου στη μεση το μονο που μου βγαζει σαν εικονα ειναι πως αν βρισκοταν στην πολιορκια μιας πολης δε θα ηταν ουτε με τους εξω ουτε με τους μεσα, αλλα μεσα στην ταφρο με τους κροκοδειλους  :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73655 
> *




_ "Δεν θέλει μυαλό θέλει πίστη στην εφεύρεση"_



ΕΛΥΩΣΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  :hahahha: 


+1000000

----------


## nepomuk

> _ "Δεν θέλει μυαλό θέλει πίστη στην εφεύρεση"_
> 
> 
> 
> ΕΛΥΩΣΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ 
> 
> 
> +1000000





Το αφεντικο του Μουστακια να δεις ,ειδικα τωρα που η "απατη" αποκαλυφθηκε.
Απογειωθηκε  για τον Αρη με  υδρογονοκινητο πυραυλο , μα τι λεω  .. 
ηλεκτροκινητο  ισχυος  1 (ξε)πεταφευγα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Με το μπαρδον ΚυρΔασκαλε δεν ειναι προφανες οτι ειρωνευομαι ;



Όχι δεν είναι καθόλου προφανές! Ειδικά όταν με έμεσο τρόπο στηρίζεις την *απίστευτη ψευδο-επιστημονική αυτή απάτη*! Τόσες αναρτήσεις τώρα και ξεκάθαρα ένα "*ναι είναι απατεώνας ο Ζωγράφος*" δεν έχουμε δει. Αντ' αυτού διαβάζουμε *θρυλούμενα και απιθανολογίες* αντιγραφή - επικκόληση από τις αναρτήσεις του #George Pap_αρα χάρην ...κρούσης πασάλων και άλλων γελειοτήτων. Είπαμε όμως, ο επιμένων νικά! 

Τι έχετε να πείτε για αυτά: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882Μπορείτε να απαντήσετε με ένα ( ΕΝΑ μόνο ) ναι ή όχι στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:
Είναι *απατεώνας* και *ψεύτης* ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος;Υπάρχει συσκευή που διασπά το νερό με υψηλές συχνότητες;Ο George Pap_αρας κράτησε στα χέρια του συσκευή 300 γραμμαρίων με υπερ-υψηλές επιδόσεις;Υπάρχει νέα ...Ηλεκτροφασματική θεωρία; 

Όσο δεν απαντάτε ξεκάθαρα σε αυτά και είστε "*Aλλού Fan Park*" ( ατελείωτη διασκέδαση ) και ...άλλα λόγια να αγαπιώμαστε και κοινωνικο-πολιτικές σάλτσες με ολίγη από* άσχετη ( δικιά σας δήλωση ) ψευδο-επιστήμη*, τόσο κι εμείς θα ισχυριζόμαστε ότι δεν διαφέρετε και πολύ από τον ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) George Pap_αρα και όχι μόνο δεν τον ειρωνεύεστε αλλά ίσα - ίσα τον στηρίζετε!
Στην επιστήμη κύριε nepomuk δεν υπάρχουν γκρίζες ζώνες. Δεν μπορείς να πιστεύεις ...λίγο σε κάτι. Δεν μπορείς να ...υποστηρίζεις αυτά που κατηγορείς. Δεν διαφωνώ ότι πολλές φορές θεωρίες ανατράπηκαν. Όχι όμως από αυτούς που τις πίστευαν! Όχι επίσης από αυτούς που ναι μεν δεν τις πίστευαν αλλά ...λίγο τις στήριζαν. Ανατράπηκαν από αυτούς που δεν τις πίστευαν καθόλου. Είναι δυστυχώς δυο στρατόπεδα και πρέπει ( αν θέλετε να σας αντιμετωπίζουν καλύτερα σε αυτό το forum... ) να διαλέξετε:
Με τους Πέτρο Ζωγράφο + George Pap_αρα + παρατρεχάμενουςΑπέναντι από τους Πέτρο Ζωγράφο + George Pap_αρα + παρατρεχάμενους 
Υπάρχει ένα ρητό που λέει ότι δεν μπορεις να είσαι για πολύ καιρό με το κάθε ένα πόδι σε διαφορετική βάρκα. Αν απομακρυνθούν οι βάρκες ( που αργά ή γρήγορα θα γίνει... ) θα πέσεις στα βαθιά. Διάλεξε λοιπόν ξεκάθαρα στρατόπεδο. Εύχομαι να διαλέξεις τον* απατεωνίσκο, ψευτάκο Ζωγράφο* μπας και γίνει ( τελικά... ) καμιά σοβαρή κουβέντα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι υπερσυντονιστές και γενικότερα τα άτομα που γράφουν εδώ θα σεβαστούν το δικαίωμα σου να έχεις αντίθετη άποψη. Όσο όμως ...δεν έχεις άποψη δεν θα σε παίρνουν στα σοβαρά.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Επειδή το συνονθύλεμα που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζεται "επιστημονική ομάδα Π.Ζ." ( αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο... ) έχει κάνει σημαία του την ( δήθεν ) παγκόσμια κατοχύρωση της ( ανύπαρκτης ) εφεύρεσης έτσι ώστε να μην μπορούν να την ( χαχα! ) κλέψουν, τους αφιερώνω εξαιρετικά το παρακάτω κομμάτι από μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή που πλασάρουν μέσα από τα κοινωνικά δίκτυα οι ίδιοι!





Ένας πραγματικός επιστήμονας ( Χάρης Στελλάκης, εξ' αιτίας του άκουσα την εκπομπή! ) και όχι απατεωνίσκος και ψευτάκος του τύπου #Ζωγραφο_Georga_Pap_αρα λέει από το 37:20 και μετά αυτό που φοβούνται τόσο πολύ οι ψευδο-επιστήμονες... Ότι γίνονται δημοσιεύσεις για νέα έρευνα και ότι οι δημοσιεύσεις δεν έχουν σχέση με πατέντες! Μεταφέρω μικρά αποσπάσματα μόνο, ακούστε το όλο στο βίντεο:


"Το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνει κανένας όταν κάνει έρευνα, παγκοσμίως ισχύει αυτό, είναι ότι κάνει μια δημοσίευση" ( Πού είναι η ...Ηλεκτροφασματική Θεωρία; ΟεΟ; )"...εξήγησε ότι μπορεί κανείς να έχει και δημοσίευση και πατέντα" ( Α πα πα! Θα μας τα κλέψουνε μωρέ! )"...είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα" ( Είσαι ανθέλληνας, dealer φωτοβολταϊκών! )"...μας εξήγησε ότι μπορείς να έχεις και τα δύο" ( Μετά από 2 χρόνια σχεδόν κι αμόμη δεν έχουμε τίποτα από τα δυο! ) 
Πού είσαι ψευτάκο, απατεωνίσκε Ζωγραφούλη;
Πού είσαι George Pap_αρα;
Πού είσαι nepomuk που έμεσα πλην σαφώς τους στηρίζεις;

Το κωμικο-τραγικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι ο Κοτσιάνης ( αυτός που έκανε την ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή ) είναι μέλος του κινήματος Μεσόγειος και έχει στηρίξει την απάτη. Αν νομίζετε ότι το να παρουσιάζονται έτσι αποσπασματικά φράσεις αλοιώνει το πραγματικό νόημα σας προκαλώ να ακούσετε την συνέντευξη από το 37:20 και μετά. Ο σύνδεσμος είναι παραπάνω...

----------


## manolena

> Με το μπαρδον ΚυρΔασκαλε δεν ειναι προφανες οτι ειρωνευομαι ; 
> Μπες και δες το ποσταρισμα με τη  σεληνη .... μηνυματα   πχ  "σεληνιασμενος ο  ερευνητης " ..
> Ο μεγαλος  εφευρετης   , η διαννοια  ...   φτανει μεχρι    αυτον τον απλουστατο τυπο , που μαθαινουν 
> τα  13 χρονα  παιδια  δηλ    σφηνοτουβλακιας  κατι πιο  κατω  και απο τον ηλεκτρολογο της διπλανης πορτας
> οπως τον λετε  ...Ετσι διαβαζετε αυτο το ποσταρισμα  και παντως η ερμηνεια αυτη ειναι σαφως πιο εμφανης απο 
> το δικο σας  . 
> 
> Εφ'οσον επιστημονικα ο παπουλης ειναι  0 και φαινεται στα  5  sec  ... θα μας πειτε   ποιος εκτιματε  οτι 
> θα μπορουσε να ειναι το αφεντικο του .  Τα υπολοιπα  τα  εμπεδωσαμε   εδω και χρονια.
> ...







> Το αφεντικο του Μουστακια να δεις ,ειδικα τωρα που η "απατη" αποκαλυφθηκε.
> Απογειωθηκε για τον Αρη με υδρογονοκινητο πυραυλο , μα τι λεω .. 
> ηλεκτροκινητο ισχυος 1 (ξε)πεταφευγα.



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nimated%29.gif

----------


## nepomuk

> Πού είσαι ψευτάκο, απατεωνίσκε Ζωγραφούλη;
> Πού είσαι George Pap_αρα;
> Πού είσαι nepomuk που έμεσα πλην σαφώς τους στηρίζεις;



Ο παπαρας (με τα βουτηματα ενοω ) την αμολησε χτες  , "δολοφονικο" ποσταρισμα  με το κρεμμυδι 
και ενα συνδεσμο στα Ελληνικα για το Tor .
Ο απατεωνισκος κατοικοεδρευει στη Σαλαμινα ,ειναι γνωστο . Για τον απατεωνα θα μας πειτε τιποτα κυρ Δασκαλε ;
Η φυσικη οτι ειχε να πει  τοπε  ...δηλ οπως λετε και ετσι φαινεται , δειχνει , ολα συνηγορουν σε αυτο , οτι ο Μουστακιας καμμια σχεση με τη 
Φυσικη επιστημη .
Οι κεκραχτες του ομως σχηματιζαν ουρα  , τους συντονιζε ο Μακης , ο οποιος παιζει αγριο πολιτικο παιγνιδι με τλχ  2 χοντρους .
Αρα το μεγαλο αφεντικο απατεωνας ποιος ειναι ; Ενας απο τους 2 ;

Που ειναι ο Νέπομουκ ...  χεχε   ..  στο ομόνυμο καπηλειο στην ανω  φραγκωνία : Nepomuk Die Kneipe .Εκει τα'πινε με τον Παπ.
δηλ παπ κερναγε ,παπ επινε  ..  τεσπα   εδω : http://www.nepomuk.net/

Κατα τα λοιπα κυρ δασκαλε αν εχεις το Θεο σου ... Στο επισημο φορουμ  με γνωριζουν και  οι πετρες , μου εχουν κοψει παμπολα μηνυματα .
ξερουν πολυ καλα οτι δεν πιστευω ουτε μια λεξη απ οσα ισχυριζονται ,αν δεν παρουσιασουν papers  για 3 διακτορικα και πιστοποιησεις απο 10 ινστιτουτα.
Αλλοιως  δεν ... Τους κανω  "πλακα"   ...   απτεσθε  της κβαντομηχανικης ;  .. ελα  ντε  .....
Εσυ τους  γραφεις  κανονικα  ...  Δεν θελει μυαλο  , θελει  ..  κ@λο ...   κάλο ..    πιστη    τεσπα  ...   
Μα και αυτοι πιστους  αναζητουν . Τους εκανες τα μουτρα κρεας  φανταζεσαι ;  
Ο Κάλος  απο την Κβαντομηχανικη ποσο απεχει ;   μηπως ειναι  φιφτυ - φιφτυ ; 

ΔΕΜ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΛΕΞΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΣΧΥΡΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ .

*****ΑΣΤΕΡΑΣ ΝΕΤΡΟΝΙΩΝ : ΦΕΡΕ ΜΟΥ 10 ΠΕΙΠΕΡΣ , 20 ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ...

ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΙΣΩΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ.

σσ  αντε και σφιξανε τα γαλατα.

----------


## manolena

> Ο παπαρας (με τα βουτηματα ενοω ) την αμολησε χτες  , "δολοφονικο" ποσταρισμα  με το κρεμμυδι 
> και ενα συνδεσμο στα Ελληνικα για το Tor .
> Ο απατεωνισκος κατοικοεδρευει στη Σαλαμινα ,ειναι γνωστο . *Για τον απατεωνα θα μας πειτε τιποτα κυρ Δασκαλε ; (λες και δεν σου έχει πει, για καμια 40ριά σελίδες πιο πάνω...)*
> Η φυσικη οτι ειχε να πει  τοπε  ...δηλ οπως λετε και ετσι φαινεται , δειχνει , ολα συνηγορουν σε αυτο , οτι ο Μουστακιας καμμια σχεση με τη 
> Φυσικη επιστημη .
> Οι κεκραχτες του ομως σχηματιζαν ουρα  , τους συντονιζε ο Μακης , ο οποιος παιζει αγριο πολιτικο παιγνιδι με τλχ  2 χοντρους .
> Αρα το μεγαλο αφεντικο απατεωνας ποιος ειναι ; Ενας απο τους 2 ;
> 
> Που ειναι ο Νέπομουκ ...  χεχε   ..  στο ομόνυμο καπηλειο στην ανω  φραγκωνία : Nepomuk Die Kneipe .Εκει τα'πινε με τον Παπ.
> ...



Ο άνθρωπος έχει ξεφύγει πλέον *(nepomouk)*

Κάνω έκκληση στα παιδιά του forum: Κωνσταντίνε-Γρηγόρη, Γιάννηδες, σας παρακαλώ... κάντε μια συνδιάσκεψη και δείτε τι θα κάνετε με τούτον εδώ... Πλέον, έχει ξεφύγει απο κάθε όριο. Ο κ. Κώστας (FreeEnergy) εχθές με το χουνέρι που του έκανε κι αυτουνού αλλά και της αγέλης των απαράδεκτων, τους ξεφτίλισε για να έχουν να πορεύονται για χρόνια. Και σήμερα, του βάζει πόστα (του κ. FreeEnergy) μέσα απο ένα κείμενο που ανάθεμα κι αν καταλαβαίνει κάποιος τι γράφει (όπως όλα του βέβαια). Δηλαδή, έλεος. Προσωπικά, αν και νομίζω αυτό ισχύει για πολλούς, προσβάλλεται η νοημοσύνη μας. Ήθελα να γράψω τι σκέφτομαι δημόσια, χωρίς αποστολές ΠΜ.

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχοληθεί ουδείς με τον ανωτέρω. Απολύτως κανένας. Και όσα λέει πιο κάτω με τα "έχετε γειά βρυσούλες" και τα "ευχαριστώ που με ανεχτήκατε", θυμίζουν όντως παιδάκι που πάει κλαίγοντας στη μαμά του επειδή ο Τοτός το ενόχλησε, λέγοντάς της: 
*-"Μαμάαααααα!!! Αυτουνού πές του!!!! Με λέει Ξανθή Περράκη!!!".* 
Άρα λοιπόν, πόπ κόρν, άραγμα σε καναπέ και απόλαυση της κωμωδιας, συζητώντας όμως σοβαρά με τους υπόλιπους συνδαιτημόνες!

Με εκτίμηση

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κάνω έκκληση στα παιδιά του forum: Κωνσταντίνε-Γρηγόρη, Γιάννηδες, σας παρακαλώ... κάντε μια συνδιάσκεψη και δείτε τι θα κάνετε με τούτον εδώ... Πλέον, έχει ξεφύγει απο κάθε όριο. Ο κ. Κώστας (FreeEnergy) εχθές με το χουνέρι που του έκανε κι αυτουνού αλλά και της αγέλης των απαράδεκτων, τους ξεφτίλισε για να έχουν να πορεύονται για χρόνια. Και σήμερα, του βάζει πόστα (του κ. FreeEnergy) μέσα απο ένα κείμενο που ανάθεμα κι αν καταλαβαίνει κάποιος τι γράφει (όπως όλα του βέβαια). Δηλαδή, έλεος. Προσωπικά, αν και νομίζω αυτό ισχύει για πολλούς, προσβάλλεται η νοημοσύνη μας. Ήθελα να γράψω τι σκέφτομαι δημόσια, χωρίς αποστολές ΠΜ.



"Να στενοχωριέσαι και να μαυρίζεις την καρδιά σου για πράματα π' αξίζουν και είναι στέρεα και ακλόνητα. Την αλήθεια τραγουδάμε μωρέ! Το ψέμα και την υποκρισία τα έχουμε στα σκουπίδια. Θα έβαζες ποτέ σου το χέρι στην βρωμιά χωρίς λόγο σημαντικό; Στέκα τώρα εδώ να τραγουδήσουμε να σου περάσει ο καημός..." ( Ελεύθερη διασκευή του Ερωτόκριτου από τον Μάριο Πλωρίτη. Η σκηνή οπού ο Ερωτόκριτος μαθαίνει ότι ο βασιλιάς τον εξόρισε. )

Κι εσύ manolena κάθεσαι και στενοχωριέσαι για πράματα που ανήκουν στα σκουπίδια... 

*Αυτός που χαμογελά αντί να οργίζεται είναι πάντα ο πιο δυνατός.* (_ Γιαπωνέζικη παροιμία )_

----------

manolena (06-05-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Θα ήθελα να μείνω λίγο παραπάνω σε δυο πράγματα τα οποία στην αρχή θα φανούν σαν εκτός θέματος αλλά κάντε λίγο υπομονή και θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω.

Ο "θυμός" ( προσοχή στα εισαγωγικά ) του manolena με τα γραφώμενα του nepomuk.Το ειρωνικό της υπόθεσης να πατά Thumbs Up σε μια ανάρτηση ο nepomuk όταν σε αυτή την ανάρτηση τα σκουπίδια που αναφέρω είναι αυτά που ...γράφει.
Έχουν γίνει αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων ακόμη και πανεπιστημιακές έρευνες για το θέμα των internet trolls. Δεν χρειάζεται να τα επαναλάβουμε εδώ τώρα. Θα κάνω όμως μια ερώτηση στον manolena σημαντική για να καταλάβουμε ( έστω και τώρα... ) αν τελικά είναι troll ή όχι ο κύριος nepomuk: *Πιστεύεις manolena ότι ο κύριος nepomuk δεν κατάλαβε την ανάρτησή μου; Δεν καταλάβε ότι τα σκουπιδία αναφέρονταν στα γραφώμενά του;* Φυσικά και το κατάλαβε. Έχει δείξει - αποδείξει ότι είναι ευφυής. Τι κάνει όμως ένα *troll* σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις; Πρέπει να βρει ένα τρόπο να συνεχίσει *να προκαλεί*. Εδώ μπαινει η *ειρωνία*. Μόνο σαν ειρωνικό μπορώ να δω αυτό το Thumbs Up. Σκεπτικό troll: "*Τον ειρωνεύομαι μπας και χάσει την ψυχραιμία του...*" Απάντηση σε αυτό το σκεπτικό; *Τον αγνοείς!* Ναι αυτή είναι η μοναδική λύση! Τα trolls τρέφονται από τον *θυμό, την στενοχώρια, την οργή* σου. Αυτός είναι βασικά ο σκοπός τους. Και το συγκεκριμένο troll ( διάβαζε nepomuk ) ήρθε εδώ για να προκαλέσει μόνο αυτά: *θυμό και οργή και σύγχηση*. Για τους δικούς του λόγους έχει επιλέξει να στηρίξει την* απάτη* αλλά επειδή εδώ δεν βόσκουν πρόβατα αλλά *οι κύριοι αρνητές του ψεύτη Ζωγράφου* διάλεξε αυτό το *ελιτίστικο ψευδο-κουλτουριάρικο στυλ με αερολογίες και ψευδο-επιστήμη*, να δηλώνει την μια ότι είναι άσχετος ( "με το καλημέρα δηλώνω άσχετος..." τάδε έφη nepomuk ) αλλά την άλλη ...κρούοντας πασσάλους ..πασάρει τις *βλακείες του George Pap_αρα*. Αυτό φίλτατε manolena είναι ο ορισμός του internet troll και συγγνώμη που θα το γράψω ..έπεσες στην παγίδα του. Εμένα προσωπικά με *πρόσβαλλε αφάνταστα* όταν με αποκάλεσε ημιμαθή και ανίκανο ( "Μηπως αυτο ειναι ενδειξη της ημιμαθειας και δηλωτικο  του μετρου της ανικανοτητας σου να προσεγγισεις τα αλλοτρια ;" τάδε έφη nepomuk για εμένα. Το ...σώζει νομίζεις το ερωτηματικό στο τέλος; ). Δεν ζήτησα όμως ούτε την διαγραφή του ούτε να αναιρέσει την ανάρτηση. Τον αφήνω να ...νομίζει ότι κάτι κάνει. Σκέφτομαι ότι είναι *πραγματικά κρίμα και τον λυπάμαι...* Άσε που αν τον διαγράψουν από εδώ θα χάσω και το υλικό με το οποίο γελάμε με τους μαθητές μου σε μια πολύ δύσκολη περίοδο τώρα ( περίοδο εξετάσεων ) !! Μη στερείτε κύριε manolena από τα παιδιά αυτό που δεν μπορείτε να τους προσφέρετε: αγνή και θεότρελη διασκέδαση ( διάβαζε: αναρτήσεις nepomuk ). Είναι τόσο μεγάλο το στρες των εξετάσεων που 10 λετπά πριν το κουδούνι σταματάμε και διαβάζουμε τις αναρτήσεις εδώ. Το τι γέλειο πέφτει όταν διαβάζονται οι αναρτήσεις του nepomuk δεν περιγράφεται! Χαλάρωσε λοιπόν και άφησέ τον! Κακό δεν κάνει γιατί όλοι ( έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω ) καταλάβαμε ποιός και τι είναι...

----------

manolena (06-05-18)

----------


## manolena

Αγαπητέ κ. Κώστα, 

Συγχωρέστε μου τα εκτός θέματος που ακολουθούν, αλλά πρέπει κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου, αισθάνομαι πως πρέπει να τα αναφέρω. Εκτιμώ αφάνταστα την προσωπικότητά σας, την ιδιότητά σας και τη συγκροτημένη και λογική γραφή σας. Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο σε όσα λέτε, είναι ακριβώς αυτός ο στόχος του συγκεκριμένου κυρίου και όπως κι εσείς, νομίζω πως τον πέτυχε -στην περίπτωσή μου- απόλυτα. Είναι μέρος του χαρακτήρα μου η έλλειψη υπομονής σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις, ελάττωμα το οποίο αναγνωρίζω, πλην όμως το έχω βελτιώσει λιγάκι με την πάροδο των χρόνων. Εσείς ως Δάσκαλος, μπορέσατε και το διακρίνατε εύστοχα και με την πιο πάνω ανάλυση, δείξατε ακριβώς τα αίτια και τα αποτελέσματα. Σας ευχαριστώ και είναι τιμή μου που συνομιλώ μαζί σας.

----------


## nepomuk

Ενα σχολιο :
Στο φ/β Free energy ΠΖ , οπου γραφτηκα με δανεικο λογαριασμο για να ποσταρω και να δοκιμασω την αντοχη των Υλικων,
τσιμπαγα λαικ  με ποσταρισματα που παραμυθιαζαν , μπαλαμουτιαζαν τον κοσμο .Μεχρι που δεν αντεχα αλλο  και που και που 
εβαζα και κατι "λογικο" ,με αποτελεσμα το σιωπηλο μπλοκαρισμα μου και τη διαγραφη , ουτε καν μπορω να διαβασω τι γραφετε.
Εδω τσιμπησα πολλα Ups  μονο, οταν Ελεγα Βροντερα τον πετρο ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑ .
Με το μπερμπαντης ,παγαποντης ,απατεωνισκος  κτλπ και την απειροελαχιστη επιφυλαξη να παρουσιασει τα papers  , αισθανομαι τη λαιμητομο πανω απο το κεφαλι μου.
Συμπερασμα: Απο οποιαδηποτε Κοινωνια ανθρωπων ,δεν λειπουν οι Κεφαλοκυνηγοι.
ΤΛΧ  εδω  η αναγνωση ειναι ελευθερη για τους  περαστικους .
Ευχαριστω και παλι για την Φιλοξενια.

----------


## lepouras

Κεφαλοκυνηγοί ????????? αν ήμασταν τέτοιοι δεν θα βλέπατε ούτε εδώ τη λέμε. το μόνο που δεν ανεχόμαστε είναι το δούλεμα. ποτέ δεν φιμώσαμε την αντίθετη άποψη. κυρίως όταν έχει  επιχειρήματα.
παρότι εσύ δεν έχεις προβάλει, κανένα και το τρολάρισμα είναι καταδικαστέο, θα έπρεπε να αναγνωρίσεις ότι δεν σε φιμώσαμε, δεν σου διαγράψαμε τα λεγόμενά σου και δεν σε διώξαμε. πράγμα που δείχνει ότι ακόμα και έτσι έχουμε ανοχή.
τώρα το ποιος σου κάνει λαικ και ανάλογα με το τι λες θα έπρεπε να προβληματίσει εσένα που μέχρι στιγμής όση σου μιλάνε είναι με επιχειρήματα. το ότι δεν σου κάνανε λαικ-UP- πανωχέρια κλπ σε π@π@ριες που λες είναι θετικό για το φόρουμ διότι μας δίνει την ελπίδα ότι έχουμε ακόμα για  μέλη σκεπτόμενα άτομα και όχι γίδια. ε μπαίνει και κανένα γίδι  .. που και που ...αλλά προσπαθούμε να το ξανά κάνουμε άνθρωπο αλλιώς πάει μόνο του και το τρώει ο λύκος......αλλού.

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk αν πας σε καποιο χιπστερομαγαζο δηθεν ψαγμενων ψευτοκουλτουριαρηδων εχεις καθε λογο να μιλας ετσι, επισεις μπορεις κι εδω να το κανεις αν ανοιξουμε κανενα θεμα καθαρα φιλοσοφικο χαρακτηρα, η αν θες να γραψεις καποια ιστορια η ποιημα η τεσπα καποιο λογοτεχνικο εργο.
Τωρα το να μιλας σα τον Ζουραρη σε πραγματα τα οποια 100% απτονται της επιστημης (και μαλιστα της μητερας των επιστημων, της Φυσικης) και μαλιστα να εχεις απεναντι σου ηλεκτρονικους, φυσικους, ηλεκτρολογους, αυτοματιστες κτλ κτλ κτλ σε κανει να φαινεσαι γελωτοποιος (ενω εσυ νομιζεις πως αυτο που κανεις ειναι επιτυχημενο τρολλαρισμα, κι οτι κατι καταφερνεις μ αυτο).
Προσωπικα λατρευω τον Νταλι, και επειδη ζωγραφιζω και λιγο εχω μεγαλη αγαπη για το σουρεαλισμο, αλλα οταν διαβαζω ενα ηλεκτρονικο σχεδιο ή οταν φτιαχνω ενα, το τελευταιο πραγμα που θα θελα θα ηταν να ειναι φτιαγμενο με σουρεαλιστικο τροπο.
Ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για Φυσικη και τις επιστημες που πηγαζουν απ αυτη μιλαμε για hard sciences οπου τα παντα ειναι 100% ξεκαθαρα.
Ποση λογικη πιστευεις πως εχει αυτο που νομιζεις πως κανεις εδω μεσα?
(ξερω, αλλο ενα ερωτημα που θα μεινει αναπαντητο ως συνηθως)

----------


## DGeorge

> Ο άνθρωπος έχει ξεφύγει πλέον *(nepomouk)*
> 
> Κάνω έκκληση στα παιδιά του forum: Κωνσταντίνε-Γρηγόρη, Γιάννηδες, σας  παρακαλώ... κάντε μια συνδιάσκεψη και δείτε τι θα κάνετε με τούτον  εδώ... Πλέον, έχει ξεφύγει απο κάθε όριο. Ο κ. Κώστας (FreeEnergy) εχθές  με το χουνέρι που του έκανε κι αυτουνού αλλά και της αγέλης των  απαράδεκτων, τους ξεφτίλισε για να έχουν να πορεύονται για χρόνια. Και  σήμερα, του βάζει πόστα (του κ. FreeEnergy) μέσα απο ένα κείμενο που  ανάθεμα κι αν καταλαβαίνει κάποιος τι γράφει (όπως όλα του βέβαια).  Δηλαδή, έλεος. Προσωπικά, αν και νομίζω αυτό ισχύει για πολλούς,  προσβάλλεται η νοημοσύνη μας. Ήθελα να γράψω τι σκέφτομαι δημόσια, χωρίς  αποστολές ΠΜ.
> Με εκτίμηση



Αγαπητότατε φίλε μου Μάνο! Απ' ό,τι διάβασες ίσως σε προηγούμενη ανάτησή μου, οι προτάσεις αντιμετώπισης της πρκλητικής γελοιότητας του όλου θέματος, είναι:
*1)* Είτε πλήρης σιγή ασυρμάτου  :Smile: , είτε
*2)* Αντιμετώπιση με τρελλές/άσχετες αναρτήσεις (τσάμικα, καλαματιανά, νησιώτικα, λαϊκά, ελαφρολαϊκά, ρεμπέτικα) .....Τόσα όμορφα τραγούδια έχει η πατρίδα μας!

Βάλε videάρες, όπως το κορυφαίο, που ανακάλυψες.... Έτσι, ούτε εσύ θα χολοσκάς, ούτε η ομάδα της διαχείρισης θα έρχεται σε δύσκολη θέση, και -τελικά- το Θέμα θα στέφεται με τον 'κότινο', που του αρμόζαι!
Χαλάρωσε κι εσύ! Ρίξ'το στα 'πεντοζάλια'! Τουλάχιστον οι δικοί σου, αν όχι και οι φίλοι σου σε χρειάζονται! Έχεις, στη ζωή σου, σίγουρα, πολύ σοβαρότερα θέματα για να σε πιέζουν. Μην τους προσθέσεις άλλο ένα.... Δεν κάνει!
Φιλικότατα πάντα





> .....(και μαλιστα της μητερας των επιστημων, της Φυσικης).......



Φίλε Νίκο, μολονότι είμαι Φυσικός, επίτρεψέ μου, να σε 'διορθώσω'... Μητέρα των Επιστημών δεν είναι η Φυσική! Τα "Φυσικά" γράφτηκαν από τον Αριστοτέλη. Γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά, ότι δεν ήταν Φυσικός, αλλά Φιλόσοφος! Διδάσκοντας τον Αλέξανδρο Φιλοσοφία, τον δίδαξε σχεδόν όλες τις Επιστήμες.
Έτσι, η πειραματική/πρακτική διανοια του Αλεξάνδρου τον οδήγησε στην εφεύρεση της σάρισας (υπερόπλο για την εποχή του - εφαρμοσμένη Μηχανική Φυσική), όσο και στις στρατιγικές/τακτικές στις μάχες του (τοποθετήσεις δυνάμεων - εφαρμοσμένα Μαθηματικά). Η Αρχή Άνωσης (εφαρμοσμένη Φυσική) γράφτηκε από τον επίσης Φιλόσοφο Αρχιμήδη.
Μέχρι και τα 'μαμού' το κατάλαβαν, και θέσπισαν. σε κάθε Πανεπιστήμιό τους, το περίφημο ύψιστο επίπεδο διπλώματος PhD = Doctor of Philosophy _για όλες_ τις Επιστήμες (Όχι για κάθεμία ξεχωριστά)!

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Μεχρι που δεν αντεχα αλλο  και που και που εβαζα και κατι "λογικο" ,με αποτελεσμα το σιωπηλο μπλοκαρισμα μου και τη διαγραφη , ουτε καν μπορω να διαβασω τι γραφετε.



Δεν ...μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τι γράφουμε; Γιατί;* Δεν ...καταλαβαίνετε τι γράφουμε;* Δεν ...σας αρέσουν αυτά που γράφουμε;





> Εδω τσιμπησα πολλα Ups  μονο, οταν Ελεγα Βροντερα τον πετρο ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑ .



Λογικό δεν είναι όταν όλοι ( πλην από εσάς ) πιστεύουμε ότι *είναι απατεώνας*; Σας πείραξαν τα Thumbs Down; Ορίστε: 
χαρτι.jpg
και ορίστε:
πιπ.jpg
Θα σας συμβούλευα επίσης να συμετέχετε σε συζητήσεις σε forums που είτε γνωρίζετε ότι θα έχουν την ίδια άποψη με εσάς και έτσι δεν θα ...στενοχωριόσαστε ή ( σαν μεγάλο ...παιδί ) που είστε θα δέχεστε και την αντίθετη άποψη χωρίς να σας ...χαλάει. Αυτό ουσιαστικά είναι ο διάλογος. *Αντιθετες απόψεις με επιχειρήματα*.





> Με το μπερμπαντης ,παγαποντης ,απατεωνισκος  κτλπ και την απειροελαχιστη επιφυλαξη να παρουσιασει τα papers  , αισθανομαι τη λαιμητομο πανω απο το κεφαλι μου.



"Να παρουσιάσει τα ..." ποιά; Papers; Εμμμ ... ναι! Να υποθέσω την *ανύπαρκτη* ...Ηλεκτροφασματική Θεωρία; Να και η σπόντα στήριξης... "...αισθάνομαι την λαιμητόμο πάνω από το κεφάλι μου" Αφήστε τους μελοδραματισμούς τώρα και τις γελοίες εκφράσεις. Αν ήταν να σας διαγράψουν εδώ θα είχε γίνει 200 αναρτήσεις πριν. Έτσι εύκολα διαγράφει ο φίλος σας ο George Pap_αρας. Όπου κι αν ρώτησα αυτά: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882 με διέγραφαν με την πρώτη. Αφού πρώτα ελέγχονταν η ανάρτηση φυσικά μη τύχει και την δουν ανθρώπινα μάτια...





> Συμπερασμα: Απο οποιαδηποτε Κοινωνια ανθρωπων ,δεν λειπουν οι Κεφαλοκυνηγοι. ΤΛΧ  εδω  η αναγνωση ειναι ελευθερη για τους  περαστικους .



Όχι και όχι κύριε nepomuk. Κανείς δεν απείλησε το ...κεφάλι σας εδώ. *Σας ανέχτηκαν και σας ανέχονται ακόμη* αλλά η υποκρισία σας είναι τέτοια που λογικά προκαλεί θυμό. Αν εσείς νοιώθετε τώρα ότι θα σας διαγράψουν είναι απλά στο μυαλό σας. Ή για να το θέσω καλύτερα είναι άλλη μια *τακτική των trolls* όταν βλέπουν ότι το παιχνίδι δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί άλλο το γυρνάνε στο κλαψιάρικο και να δες θα με διαγράψουν οι κακοί εκεί και να μου φέρονται άσχημα και μαμά κάνε κάτι με πειράζουν... Εδώ κύριε nepomuk *ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ* ( με κεφαλαία αυτό για όσους έχουν προβλήματα όρασης ) όχι μόνο η ανάγνωσή όπως πάλι με πλάγιο τρόπο προσπαθείτε να μας κατηγορήσετε... Αν ήταν μόνο η ανάγνωση ελεύθερη δεν θα σας τρώγαμε στην μάπα τόσες αναρτήσεις τώρα...





> Ευχαριστω και παλι για την Φιλοξενια.



Αυτό τώρα τι σημαίνει; Ότι δεν θα ξαναγράψετε εδώ; Θέλω να είμαι ειλικρηνής απέναντί σας κύριε nepomuk.* Δεν θα στενοχωρηθώ καθόλου* αν σταματήσετε να γράφετε! Ναι, ναι ξέρω... Τα έχουμε πει ξανά! Σκασίλα μεγάλη και σαράντα παπαγάλοι αν ένας τυχαίος σε ένα τυχαίο forum δεν στενοχωρηθεί. Αλλά από την άλλη θα πάψει και μια μορφή διάσκεδασης... Χμμμ...

Βλέπω κύριε nepomuk ότι περάσατε από όλα τα στάδια ενός internet troll. Είπατε τις χαζομάρες για να δημιουργήσετε φασαρία και αναταραχή. Στηρίξατε τα αστήρικτα και τώρα το γυρνάτε στο μελοδραματικό με κυνηγούς κεφαλών για να δει ο George Pap_αρας και οι υπόλοιποι ότι ναι είναι ...τσοντοφόρουμ εδώ και ...διώχνει όσους έχουν αντίθετη άποψη μετά από ...400+ αναρτήσεις! Επί της ουσίας όμως εσείς κάνετε ( αν όντως αυτό το "ευχαριστώ για την φιλογενία" σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ξαναγράψετε! ) ..ηρωική έξοδο τώρα ...θιγμένος κιόλας! Για να είμαστε πολιτικά ορθοί θα πρέπει να σας χαιρετίσω με δυο διαφορετικούς τρόπους γιατί ο George Pap_αρας θα το σχολιάσει κι αυτό ( όπως Δρεπανοκατσάβιδο = Δρέπανο και mol = μόριο ):

*Αν πιστεύετε σας εύχομαι Vaya con dios1!

Αν πάλι είστε άθεος σας εύχομαι να πάτε στο καλό και να βρείτε επιτέλους άτομα που θα μοιράζονται τις ίδιες σκέψεις με εσάς!

1 https://www.spanishdict.com/guide/wh...ean-in-english
**
Καλύτερα ένα άθλιο τέλος παρά μια αθλιότητα χωρίς τέλος.* (Καρλ Μαρξ, 1818-1883, Γερμανός φιλόσοφος)

----------

manolena (06-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

> *
> Αν πάλι είστε άθεος σας εύχομαι να πάτε στο καλό και να βρείτε επιτέλους άτομα που θα μοιράζονται τις ίδιες σκέψεις με εσάς!
> *




σοβαρα τωρα, τον κοβεις για Αθεο?
Το να σαι Αθεος δεν ειναι κατι που σου δινει καποιος σωτηρας αλλα κατι που κερδιζεται μετα απο κριτικη σκεψη. 
Δε νομιζω ο συγκεκριμενος να χει τετοια ταλεντα.







> Φίλε Νίκο, μολονότι είμαι Φυσικός, επίτρεψέ μου, να σε 'διορθώσω'... Μητέρα των Επιστημών δεν είναι η Φυσική! Τα "Φυσικά" γράφτηκαν από τον Αριστοτέλη. Γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά, ότι δεν ήταν Φυσικός, αλλά Φιλόσοφος! Διδάσκοντας τον Αλέξανδρο Φιλοσοφία, τον δίδαξε σχεδόν όλες τις Επιστήμες.
> Έτσι, η πειραματική/πρακτική διανοια του Αλεξάνδρου τον οδήγησε στην εφεύρεση της σάρισας (υπερόπλο για την εποχή του - εφαρμοσμένη Μηχανική Φυσική), όσο και στις στρατιγικές/τακτικές στις μάχες του (τοποθετήσεις δυνάμεων - εφαρμοσμένα Μαθηματικά). Η Αρχή Άνωσης (εφαρμοσμένη Φυσική) γράφτηκε από τον επίσης Φιλόσοφο Αρχιμήδη.
> Μέχρι και τα 'μαμού' το κατάλαβαν, και θέσπισαν. σε κάθε Πανεπιστήμιό τους, το περίφημο ύψιστο επίπεδο διπλώματος PhD = Doctor of Philosophy _για όλες_ τις Επιστήμες (Όχι για κάθεμία ξεχωριστά)!



Καταλαβαινω που το πας, στο οτι η φιλοσοφια γεννησε τις υπολοιπες επιστημες, αλλα με αυτη τη λογικη θα λεγαμε πως η μητερα των επιστημων ειναι η μαγεια, επειδη με αυτη αρχισε η εξερευνηση του κοσμου γυρω μας, αλλα με αυτη τη σκεψη παλι καταλληγουμε στη Φυσικη (εστω σε καποιο ανωριμο πρωιμο σταδιο της πριν εξελιχθει).
Η φιλοσοφια αναγκαστικα περιλαμβανει ΚΑΙ τον ανθρωπο και ειναι ισως περισσοτερο μια εσωτερικη αναζητηση, ενω η Φυσικη ειναι πιο pure science γιατι ασχολειται καθαρα με τον ιδιο τον κοσμο. Τουλαχιστο ετσι το βλεπω εγω...

----------


## nepomuk

Μετα το "Σουσουρο" που ελαβε χωρα σε αλλο νημα των Ηλεκτρονικων , με την βαρεια προσβολη της Δημοσιας Αιδους
κατ επαγγελμα και καθ'εξιν ,την διαρροη Τοξικων Αποβλητων στο περιβαλλον και τη σχετικη αποκατασταση στο τελος της Δημοσιας Ταξης
και Ηθικης , θα αποτολμησω ενα come back σε αυτο το νημμα , ευελπιστωντας οτι αποδειχθει μια ζεστη γωνια 
περισυλλογης και προβληματισμου .

Ως Αμφιδεξιο* μελος των Hλεκτρονικων -και δουλεια δεν ειχε ο διαολος -ανεσυρα σημερα απ τις  Καλενδες
Το Θεμα Κβαντομηχανικη : Θεωρια και πραξη στο Πονημα ΠΖ.
Απευθυνθηκα στον Μονο Υποστηρικτη της Κβαντικης Διεμπλοκης στο εγχειρημα ΠΖ κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελο 
(Θεωρητικο Φυσικο,απο τα συμφραζομενα ) για να τοποθετηθει εκ νεου με βαση και την σκληρη Κριτικη που υπεστη εδω .

Για την αφυσικη επαφη με τον προλεγομενο  χρησιμποιησα τον λογαριασμο προσφιλους προσωπου στο φ/β ,καθ'οτι
δεδηλωμενος αλλεργικος στο φατσοβιβλιο .
Τελος για τους διαχειριστες :Εαν και αυτος ο χωρος δεν ειναι ο αρμοζων ,  ας παει το θεμα στην εξαερωση ,η οπου δει .

Ακολουθει η μακρα στοιχομυθια και οποιος αντεξει .


Κυριε  Σωτηρη,θα στοιχηματιζατε τα ρεστα σας οτι το ολο Πονημα ΠΖ απτεται της  Κβαντομηχανικης και μαλιστα τουτο εχει πρακτικη σημασια; Ετσι  δικαιολογουνται αυτα τα τεραστια ποσα ενεργειας ;Πολυ λογος εχει γινει  τελευταια ,αλλα ειστε ο μονος που το υποστηριζει  .Σε πλειστα οσα φορουμ Μηχανικων:, ηλεκτρολογων , ηλεκτρονικων ,χημικων   ,απορριπτουν κατηγορηματικα αυτο το ενδεχομενο .Ο συνδαιτημονας του κ  Πετρου κ George-Pap ,που ειδε μαλιστα μια συσκευη 300 γραμμαριων,  πολλακις εχει δηλωσει οτι "καμμια σχεση με κβαντομηχανικη " ,αντιθετα  στρεφεται μαλλον προς την "ψυχρη" συντηξη και λογω του τραυματικου  προηγουμενου με την προσπαθεια του Δευκαλιωνα ,δεν τολμα να το πει  ανοικτα .Σε πρωτη ευκαιρια και του πολυτιμου χρονου σας επιτρεποντος ,θα  μπορουσατε να μας κατατοπισετε αναλυτικα και να θεμελιωσετε  επιστημονικα τους ισχυρισμους σας;Ευχαριστω για την προσοχη σας.

Sotiris Papadelos  Θα  χαιρόμουν να σου απαντήσω  σε ολα αυτά που αναφέρεις με ενα αληθοφανές   προφίλ.. στο δημόσιο διάλογο απαιτειται μια υποτυπώδη τυπικότητα, δεν  νομίζεις;

Nepomuk  ειναι το Κυβερνο ονομα μου , γνωριζομεθα , αλλεργικος στο φ/β , δανεικο  λογαριασμο χρησιμοποιω αλλα τι σημασια εχουν ολα αυτα  ,  που ποιος τι ,  ποσο κτλπ σε ενα επιστημονικο θεμα ; Ενα πνευμα θετει μια ερωτηση - ενα  προβληματισμο ,πανω σε μια γνωστη σας θεση  και ζηταει  περαιτερω  εξηγησεις ,παντα επι του επιστημονικου πεδιου .Θεμα Κουτσομπολιου δεν  τιθεται.Κατα τα λοιπα ζητω συγγνωμη αν ενοχλησa

Sotiris Papadelos  Θα  σχολιάσω το κομμάτι που με αφορά, όταν βλέπουμε μαγνητικά πεδία, αέρια  και εντέλει παραγωγή ενέργειας, οι απαντήσεις δίνονται απο την κβαντική  μηχανική. Δυστυχώς οι μηχανολόγοι, οι ηλεκτρολόγοι μηχανικοί, χημικοί  κλπ δεν την διδάσκονται (κακώς), παρα μονο οι φυσικοί. Τωρα περί ψυχρής  συντηξης, πιστεύω πως ειναι ένας παρεξηγημένος όρος και αυτο που  βλέπουμε ειναι θερμολυτικα φαινόμενα τάσης ατμών νερού, όπως η θερμολυση  του νερού σε καυτό λάδι

*Και με τον αστυφυλαξ και με τον χωροφυλαξ.

----------


## kioan

> Μετα το "Σουσουρο" που ελαβε χωρα σε αλλο νημα των Ηλεκτρονικων ... 
> θα αποτολμησω ενα come back σε αυτο το νημμα , ευελπιστωντας οτι αποδειχθει μια ζεστη γωνια 
> περισυλλογης και προβληματισμου .



*
nepomuk*, μετέφερα το μήνυμά σου εδώ διότι αρχικά το είχες στείλει στο "Λίγο Γέλιο" όπου και ήταν εξορισμού εκτός θέματος. Το ότι ο τίτλος λέει "Λίγο Γέλιο" δε σημαίνει ότι είναι για να γράφουμε το οτιδήποτε άσχετο.


Κανείς δε σου στέρησε το δικαίωμα να γράφεις (θα το είχες καταλάβει αν είχε γίνει) απλά σου ζητήθηκε να γράφεις αν έχεις να προσθέσεις κάτι στη συζήτηση, χωρίς αερολογίες και χωρίς να βγαίνεις εκτός θέματος. Ο οποιοσδήποτε θέλει να επιχειρηματολογήσει σχετικά με την "εφεύρεση" μπορεί να γραφτεί στο forum και να το κάνει. Επίσης όποιος θέλει να μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά με την άγνοιά μας σε έναν τομέα τον οποίο ο ίδιος κατέχει καλά, είναι ευπρόσδεκτος. Φερέφωνα δεν χρειάζονται.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κυριε  Σωτηρη,θα στοιχηματιζατε τα ρεστα σας οτι το ολο Πονημα ΠΖ απτεται της  Κβαντομηχανικης και μαλιστα τουτο εχει πρακτικη σημασια; Ετσι  δικαιολογουνται αυτα τα τεραστια ποσα ενεργειας ;Πολυ λογος εχει γινει  τελευταια ,αλλα ειστε ο μονος που το υποστηριζει  .Σε πλειστα οσα φορουμ Μηχανικων:, ηλεκτρολογων , ηλεκτρονικων ,χημικων   ,απορριπτουν κατηγορηματικα αυτο το ενδεχομενο .



Και η ...απάντηση του ειδικού Σωτήρη Παπαδέλου είναι αυτή;





> Sotiris Papadelos   Θα  σχολιάσω το κομμάτι που με αφορά, όταν βλέπουμε μαγνητικά πεδία,  αέρια  και εντέλει παραγωγή ενέργειας, οι απαντήσεις δίνονται απο την  κβαντική  μηχανική. Δυστυχώς οι μηχανολόγοι, οι ηλεκτρολόγοι μηχανικοί,  χημικοί  κλπ δεν την διδάσκονται (κακώς), παρα μονο οι φυσικοί. Τωρα  περί ψυχρής  συντηξης, πιστεύω πως ειναι ένας παρεξηγημένος όρος και  αυτο που  βλέπουμε ειναι θερμολυτικα φαινόμενα τάσης ατμών νερού, όπως η  θερμολυση  του νερού σε καυτό λάδι



...αυτό δηλαδή ...αποδεικνύει ότι η ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση αποδίδει τεράστια ποοσά ενέργειας λόγω ...κβαντομηχανικών φαινομένων; Το κάψιμο του ξύλου γιατί δεν αποδίδει τεράστια ποσά ενέργειας αφού σύμφωνα με τον ...ειδικό: "...όταν βλέπουμε μαγνητικά πεδία,  αέρια  και εντέλει παραγωγή ενέργειας, οι απαντήσεις δίνονται απο την  κβαντική  μηχανική."; Να το πω κι αλλιώς: το ότι ένα φαινόμενο εξηγείται με την κβαντομηχανική δεν σημαίνει και απαραίτητα ότι έχουμε τεράστια αποδιδόμενη ισχύ! Η αοριστολογία του ...ειδικού δεν εξηγεί τίποτα απολύτως! Ας μας εξηγήσει όσο πιο επιστημονικά μπορεί σε ποιό κβαντομηχανικό ακριβώς φαινόμενο στηρίζεται αυτή η απίστευτη παραγωγή ισχύος!





> Ο συνδαιτημονας του κ  Πετρου κ George-Pap ,που ειδε μαλιστα μια συσκευη 300 γραμμαριων,



Δεν έχει δει τίποτα απολύτως. Δεν τον πίστευα, δεν τον πιστεύω, δεν πρόκειται να τον πιστέψω. Ας μας την δείξει αυτή την ...περιβόητη συσκευή που από 3 κιλά έγινε 300 γράμμαρια. Μια φωτογραφία; Ας μας επιδείξουν στο zougla αυτήν και όχι τα ...kW που λένε! Μα φυσικά δεν μπορούν γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει. Ο *ψευτάκος Ζωγράφος* λέει ( στην ίδια διαδικτυακή εκπομπή που ο George Papa_αρας δήλωσε τα ...300 γρμμάρια ) ότι η καρδιά της συσκευής είναι σε πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία! Να δούμε τι μόνωση έχει λοιπόν μια συσκευή τόσο μικρή ώστε να μπορεί κανεις να την κρατά στα χέρια. Εσείς κύριε nepomuk την έχετε ...δει αυτή την συσκευή; Αν όχι γιατί αναπαράγετε έτσι απλά κι εύκολα τα *ψεματάκια* του George Pap_αρα όταν μόλις 2-3 αναρτήσεις πριν δηλώσατε ότι "...χωρις TUV " κ.τ.λ δεν πιστεύεται ούτε λέξη από όσα λέει; Η συσκευή ...300 γραμμαρίων έχει πιστοποίηση TUV;





> *Και με τον αστυφυλαξ και με τον χωροφυλαξ.



Άρα αυτά που γράφατε μερικές αναρτήσεις πριν:





> ξερουν πολυ καλα οτι δεν πιστευω ουτε μια λεξη απ  οσα ισχυριζονται ,αν δεν παρουσιασουν papers  για 3 διακτορικα και  πιστοποιησεις απο 10 ινστιτουτα. Αλλοιως  δεν ... Τους κανω  "πλακα"



..δεν ισχύουν; Με ποιόν αστυφύλακα και ποιόν χωροφύλακα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ είστε; Αν αυτά τα ίξεις αφίξεις δεν είναι δείγμα trolling τότε έχετε σοβαρό πρόβλημα κύριε nepomuk να πάτε σε κάποιο γιατρό να το κοιτάξετε... Δεν είμαστε παιδάκια να λέμε και να ξελέμε...

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk> οκ, πες του φιλου σου του παπαδελου και στους υπολοιπους που αμολανε το ενα πυροτουβλο πισω απ τ αλλο, πως αν εχουν πραγματικα πτυχια ειναι ντροπη για το Ελληνικο εκπαιδευτικο συστημα.
Αν δεν εχουν ας σταματησουν να ξεφτυλιζουν το εκπαιδευτικο συστημα που δε τους φταιει σε τιποτα, η ας βγουν να πουν πως ολες αυτες οι προσωπικες τους αποψεις δεν εχουν να κανουν με αυτα τα οποια τους εμαθαν αλλα οτι ειναι καθαρα δικες τους απο τοτε που τους ηρθε ...θεια επιφωτιση.

Μ αρεσει μετα που καποιοι κρινουν σκληρα το Δανεζη και αλλους "αιρετικους" επιστημονες, ενω εδω εχουμε κανονικη "συμορια" απο ..." πτυχιουχους μπαχαλακηδες" (οσοι απ αυτους ειναι πτυχιουχοι τεσπα)

----------


## leosedf

Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι..... Παπ(άρα) τον ανεβάζουμε Παπ(άρα) τον κατεβάζουμε.
Τι θα κάνει? Θα έρθει εδώ μέσα και θα πει "Γεια σας είμαι ο παπάρας"?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι..... Παπ(άρα) τον ανεβάζουμε Παπ(άρα) τον κατεβάζουμε.
> Τι θα κάνει? Θα έρθει εδώ μέσα και θα πει "Γεια σας είμαι ο παπάρας"?



Όχι κύριε Υπερσυντονιστά ! Θα έρθει θυμωμένος ( και με το δίκιο του αν δεν είναι παπάρας ) να μας αποδείξει το αντίθετο! Τολμά όμως;

----------


## nick1974

> Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι..... Παπ(άρα) τον ανεβάζουμε Παπ(άρα) τον κατεβάζουμε.
> Τι θα κάνει? Θα έρθει εδώ μέσα και θα πει "Γεια σας είμαι ο παπάρας"?



Κοιτα,
Αν ημουν στη θεση του κι ημουν οντως χημικος μηχανικος θα σε τρολλαρα βαζοντας nickname "paparas"  :hahahha:  βαζοντας πτυχιο στην υπογραφη  :Wink:  (στην τελικη εσυ του το δωσες  :Tongue2:  )

Αλλα για να τολμουσε κατι τετοιο θα πρεπε να ισχυουν τουλαχιστο τα βασικα απ οσα ειπε για τον εαυτο του  :Wink:

----------


## kioan

Ας έρθει να μιλήσει σοβαρά, απαντώντας με επιχειρήματα στα πολύ συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα που έχουν τεθεί σχετικά με την "εφεύρεση" του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου και την οποία υποστηρίζει με όλες του τις δυνάμεις και θα προσπαθήσω να αφαιρέσω όλα τα "-άρας" που έχουν γραφεί.

----------


## nick1974

και να ρθει και να μην ερθει ενα ανθρωπακι ειναι με συμπλεγμα κατωτερωτητας που νομιζει πως συμμετεχει στη σωτηρια του πλανητη, κι ετσι ισως παιρνει και λιγη αυτοπεποιθηση μεσα απ ολο αυτο το παραμυθι προαγοντας τον εαυτο του σε ...κατι
*Εγω ΑΛΛΟΥΣ θα προτιμουσα να ρθουν να τα πουμε*  :Wink: 
Ανθρωπους με πραγματικα πτυχια (προφανως) και με πραγματικες θεσεις που υπο*στηριξαν* και υπο*στηριζουν* αυτη την απατη

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ας βγουν να πουν πως ολες αυτες οι προσωπικες τους αποψεις δεν εχουν να κανουν με αυτα τα οποια τους εμαθαν αλλα οτι ειναι καθαρα δικες τους απο τοτε που τους ηρθε ...θεια επιφωτιση.




Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι χρησιμοποιούν την κβαντομηχανική γιατί με την κλασική φυσική *δεν τους ...βγαίνουν τα νούμερα* ισχύος! Ακόμη κι αν όντως μπορούσε ο *ψεύτης* Ζωγράφος με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο να ...παρακάμψει την απαγορευτική αρχή Carnot, τώρα θα είχε πάρει βραβείο Νόμπελ στη Φυσική και θα τον χειροκροτούσα πρώτος εγώ! Η απάντηση όμως του απατεώνα Ζωγράφου *μόνο γέλια προκαλεί*: "Δεν είναι δυνατόν η φύση να κατασκευάζει νόμους που θα την καταστρέψουν" και εκείνη η *ψευδο-επιστημονική χαζομάρα* με ταυ δελτα ες και εντροπία... Η κβαντομηχανική είναι ένα είδος σύγχρονης "μαγείας" ( προσοχή στα εισαγωγικά και: "Οποιαδήποτε αρκετά προηγμένη τεχνολογία, δεν διαφέρει από τη μαγεία." Arthur Clark ). Και μόνο η αρχή απροσδιοριστίας του Heinseberg ( πατήστε εδώ για λεπτομέριες ) που με πολύ απλά λόγια λέει το εξής απίστευτο κατα τή γνώμη μου: Δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε με ακρίβεια την ταχύτητα και τη θέση ενός αντικειμένου ταυτόχρονα! Αν δηλαδή μετρήσουμε με απίστευτα μεγάλη ακρίβεια τη θέση ενός αντικειμένου δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν ..κινείται ή όχι! Ή αν μετρήσουμε με πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια την ταχύτητά του δεν ξέρουμε ...που βρίσκεται! Να πω ένα παράδειγμα να σας ...τρελάνω λίγο ακόμη ( για να δείτε γιατί οι ψευδο-επιστήμονες χρησιμοποιούν κβαντομηχανική... ): Εκτοξεύω ένα ηλεκτρόνιο κατευθείαν πάνω σε ένα άλλο. Μιλάμε ότι η στόχευσή μου είναι τέτοια ώστε να συγκρουστούν σίγουρα. Ένα μικρο-δευτερόλεπτο πριν τη σύγκρουση μετράω με ακρίβεια την ταχύτητα του ηλεκτρονίου που εκτόξευσα. Το ηλεκτρόνιο αυτό εκείνη τη στιγμή που κάνω την μέτρηση μπορεί και να έχει ...αστοχήσει! Για την ακρίβεια: δεν ξέρω που βρίσκεται παρόλο που σημάδεψα τόσο καλά! Επέκταση της αρχής απροσδιοριστίας του Heisenberg είναι και οι περιβόητες κβαντικές διακυμάνσεις κενού! Το ...κενό δεν υπάρχει ( εδώ για λεπτομέριες )! Όπως και η στιγμιαία τηλεμεταφορά. Μετράω με τόσο μεγάλη ακρίβεια τη ταχύτητα ενός αντικειμένου ώστε η απροσδιοριστία της θέσης του να είναι τόσο μεγάλη ώστε να υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βρίσκεται και στο ...διπλανό δωμάτιο! Να μην σας ζαλίζω περισσότερο, ο nepomuk το γύρισε στην κβαντομηχανική παρόλου που ο *απατεώνας* Ζωγράφος δεν έχει αναφέρει ούτε καν στο περίπου την κβαντομηχανική. Από την αρχή δηλώνει ότι κάνει υδρόλυση ( λύση του ύδατος ) με υψηλές συχνότητες και ένα κράμα μετάλλων. Επειδή από μόνη της μια τέτοια διαδικασία δεν μπορεί να παράξει τα τρελά ( κυριολεκτικά! ) νούμερα που ισχυρίζεται, βγαίνουν τώρα οι παρατρεχάμενοι προσπαθώντας να δικαιολογήσουν με μια τόσο εξωτική θεωρία τα αδικαιολόγητα... Εγώ θα περιμένω με υπομονή να μας μεταφέρει ο nepomuk τα θρυλούμενα ...εμμμ συγγνώμη τη γνώμη του κυρίου Παπαδέλου θέλω να πω. *Ποιό ακριβώς κβαντικό φαινόμενο εκμεταλεύεται η ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση και μπορεί να έχει αποδόσεις και πάνω από 100%* ( ερώτηση του George Pap_αρα και μούγκα από τον δήθεν εφεύρέτη. Έκανε ότι δεν ...άκουσε! Απολαύστε εδώ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVnT60dvrgw&t=1821 όσο ...αντέχετε!)
Όσο ο κύριος nepomuk δια στόματος Παπαδέλου λέει ότι θέλει σχετικά με κβαντομηχανική και αφού "...με το καλημέρα δηλώνω(ει) άσχετος" εγώ θα συνεχίσω να γράφω: ψεύτη, απατεώνα Ζωγράφε και George Pap_αρας και troll nepomuk... Διαψεύστε με κύριοι και θα ζητήσω συγγνώμη γονυπετής! Εμμμ ... ναι να γράφω πιο απλά να καταλαβαίνει και ο κύριος nepomuk ... Συγγνώμη ξέχασα πως δηλώσατε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι γράφουμε... Σημαίνει: Θα ζητήσω συγγνώμη γονατιστός!










> και να ρθει και να μην ερθει ενα ανθρωπακι ειναι με συμπλεγμα κατωτερωτητας που νομιζει πως συμμετεχει στη σωτηρια του πλανητη, κι ετσι ισως παιρνει και λιγη αυτοπεποιθηση μεσα απ ολο αυτο το παραμυθι προαγοντας τον εαυτο του σε ...κατι
> *Εγω ΑΛΛΟΥΣ θα προτιμουσα να ρθουν να τα πουμε* 
> Ανθρωπους με πραγματικα πτυχια (προφανως) και με πραγματικες θεσεις που υπο*στηριξαν* και υπο*στηριζουν* αυτη την απατη




+10000000000000


Αμήν και πότε;

----------

DGeorge (08-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

> ...



οκ, η κβαντομηχανικη ειναι αυτη που ειναι (και οντως μοιαζει με μαγεια αν τη συγκρινεις με την ψυχρη Νευτονια -η Αινσταιν"ια"- φυση της πραγματικοτητας) ομως ας μας πει ο nepomuk η ο φιλος του ο παπαδελος ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΣΑΚΝΟΤΣΟΥΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑ?

Οπως ειπα σε παλαιοτερη αναρτηση που αναφερθηκε αυτος ο περιφημος κυριος και η κβαντομηχανικη του, κι ο nepomuk που χει αναλαβει ρολο διαβιβασεων ας του το μεταφερει:  η "γατα του Σρεντιγκερ" φυσικα και ειναι και νεκρη και ζωντανη μεχρι να ανοιξουμε το κουτι (βασικα η γατα δε νομιζω να γινεται γιατι ειναι ΟΝ αλλα σε σωμνατιδια προφανως ισχυει) αλλα αυτο δε συμβαινει αν αυτο το κουτι ειναι το φερετρο που τη θαψαμε ενω ηταν ηδη πεθαμενη!

----------


## VaselPi

_ο Μποσης ποιος ειναι;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από nepomuk. 

Στο φαινόμενο Π.Ζ, ο «Μπόσης» είναι η αμάθεια, η ημιμάθεια, η επιστημονική ανεπάρκεια, η αφέλεια και η ροπή προς τη δημοσιότητα με όποιο μέσο και κόστος. Διαφωνώ με την άποψη, ότι οι κύριοι συντελεστές αυτού του φαινομένου συμμετέχουν σε κάποιο είδος απάτης. Την απάτη την κάνει μόνο ένα άτομο, ο Π.Ζ. Όλοι οι άλλοι ή είναι αφελείς ή είναι με μεγάλη επιστημονική ανεπάρκεια. Στους δε κύριους συντελεστές αυτής της ομάδας, η επιστημονική ανεπάρκεια και η αφέλεια συνυπάρχουν. Κατά τα άλλα, σχεδόν όλοι τους πίστεψαν και πιστεύουν στην Τεχνολογία Π.Ζ «μέχρι θανάτου», θεωρώντας ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό υπηρετούν την Πατρίδα, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι τριγυρίζουν γύρω από το θέμα προκειμένου να αποσπάσουν, μικρό έστω, μέρος από τη «μελλοντική σίγουρη δόξα» του Π.Ζ. 
Σήμερα, στην ομάδα αυτή διακρίνονται δύο στελέχη: ο G.P και S. P. Είναι ενδιαφέρον, αλλά τα στελέχη αυτά διαφωνούν με την ερμηνεία του Π.Ζ, προβάλλοντας δικές τους θεωρίες. 
Η ερμηνεία του S. P. είναι εντελώς αόριστη και ουσιαστικά συγκρούεται με την Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας. Τι θα πει άπτεται της Κβαντομηχανικής; Στην Κβαντομηχανική καταφεύγουμε όταν η Κλασσική Φυσική αδυνατεί να δώσει τη σωστή ερμηνεία του φαινομένου. Αλλά ποιού φαινομένου; Της παραβίασης της Αρχής Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας; Η αρχή απροσδιοριστίας του Heisenberg, που την έχει παρεξηγήσει, μας λέει ότι λόγω κυματικής φύσης του σωματιδίου, είναι αδύνατο να προσδιορίσουμε τη θέση και την ταχύτητά του ταυτόχρονα. Παρόμοια αδυναμία υπάρχει και με την ενέργεια του σωματιδίου και τη χρονική διάρκεια Δ_t_ που αυτή εξετάζεται: Δ_Ε_xΔ_t_ = _h__/_4π. Όσο είναι μικρότερο το χρονικό διάστημα Δ_t_, τόσο πιο αόριστη είναι η ενέργειά του σωματιδίου: Δ_Ε_ = _h_/4πΔ_t_. Αλλά τι σχέση έχει ο ταυτόχρονος προσδιορισμός των δύο παραμέτρων κίνησης του σωματιδίου με την Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας;
Η δε ερμηνεία του G.P. είναι εντελώς  «παλαβή» και έξω από κάθε Επιστήμη. Καθώς αποδέχεται τη «διάσπαση του νερού με ραδιοκύματα», ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, ο κύριος αυτός ισχυρίζεται ότι με τη διάσπαση του μορίου απελευθερώνεται πυρηνική ενέργεια!!! Με άλλα λόγια, στον χημικό δεσμό προσδίδει «αποθηκευμένες πυρηνικές ενέργειες» που απαντώνται μόνο στους πυρήνες των ατόμων. Για παράδειγμα, οι ενέργειες των χημικών δεσμών μεταξύ των ατόμων είναι της τάξης μερικών eV, ενώ των πυρήνων, της τάξης 106-107 eV !!! Δηλαδή οι ενεργειακές κλίμακες αυτών των 2 επιπέδων συγκρότησης της ύλης διαφέρουν πάνω από 106 φορές και είναι το λιγότερο περίεργο, το μοντέλο αυτό να προτείνεται από άτομο που δηλώνει Χημικός. Κάθε Χημικός γνωρίζει ότι είναι άλλη η Φυσική και η ενεργειακή κλίμακα των χημικών διεργασιών και είναι άλλη των πυρηνικών. Οι κλίμακες αυτές διαφέρουν τόσο πολύ, που ποτέ κανείς δεν τις είχε εμπλέξει.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nepomuk (07-05-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ...



Κύριε Βασίλειε δυο μικρές παρατηρήσεις:





> Διαφωνώ με την άποψη, ότι οι κύριοι συντελεστές  αυτού του φαινομένου συμμετέχουν σε κάποιο είδος απάτης. Την απάτη την  κάνει μόνο ένα άτομο, ο Π.Ζ. Όλοι οι άλλοι ή είναι αφελείς ή είναι με  μεγάλη επιστημονική ανεπάρκεια. Στους δε κύριους συντελεστές αυτής της  ομάδας, η επιστημονική ανεπάρκεια και αφέλεια συνυπάρχουν.



Για εσάς δεν είναι απάτη η αφέλεια και η επιστημονική ανεπάρκεια όταν παρουσιάζεσαι δημοσίως και δηλώνεις ...επιστήμονας;





> Στην Κβαντομηχανική καταφεύγουμε όταν η Κλασσική  Φυσική αδυνατεί να δώσει τη σωστή ερμηνεία του φαινομένου. Αλλά ποιού  φαινομένου; Της παραβίασης της Αρχής Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας; Η αρχή  απροσδιοριστίας του Heisenberg, που την έχει παρεξηγήσει, μας λέει ότι  λόγω κυματικής φύσης του σωματιδίου, είναι αδύνατο να προσδιορίσουμε τη  θέση και την ταχύτητά του ταυτόχρονα. Παρόμοια αδυναμία υπάρχει και με  την ενέργεια του σωματιδίου και τη χρονική διάρκεια Δ_t_ που αυτή εξετάζεται: Δ_Ε_xΔ_t_ = _h__/_4π. Όσο είναι μικρότερο το χρονικό διάστημα Δ_t_, τόσο πιο αόριστη είναι η ενέργειά του σωματιδίου: Δ_Ε_ = _h_/4πΔ_t_.  Αλλά τι σχέση έχει ο ταυτόχρονος προσδιορισμός των δύο παραμέτρων της  κίνησης του σωματιδίου με την Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας;
> Η δε ερμηνεία του G.P. είναι εντελώς  «παλαβή» και έξω από κάθε  Επιστήμη. Καθώς αποδέχεται τη «διάσπαση του νερού με ραδιοκύματα», ούτε  λίγο ούτε πολύ, ο κύριος αυτός ισχυρίζεται ότι με τη διάσπαση του μορίου  απελευθερώνεται πυρηνική ενέργεια!!! Με άλλα λόγια, στον χημικό δεσμό  προσδίδει «αποθηκευμένες πυρηνικές ενέργειες» που απαντώνται μόνο στους  πυρήνες των ατόμων. Για παράδειγμα, οι ενέργειες των χημικών δεσμών  μεταξύ των ατόμων είναι της τάξης μερικών eV, ενώ των πυρήνων, της τάξης  106-107 eV !!! Δηλαδή οι ενεργειακές κλίμακες αυτών των 2 επιπέδων συγκρότησης της ύλης διαφέρουν πάνω από 106  φορές και είναι το λιγότερο περίεργο, το μοντέλο αυτό να προτείνεται  από άτομο που δηλώνει Χημικός. Κάθε Χημικός γνωρίζει ότι είναι άλλη η  Φυσική και η ενεργειακή κλίμακα των χημικών διεργασιών και είναι άλλη  των πυρηνικών. Οι κλίμακες αυτές διαφέρουν τόσο πολύ, που ποτέ κανείς  δεν τις είχε εμπλέξει.
> Βασίλειος.



Δεν καταλαβαίνει ο κύριος nepomuk τι γράφουμε ( δήλωση του ίδιου ) γράφετε και ...περίπλοκα πράγματα; Γιατί; Ξέρετε πόσος κόπος είναι να τα κάνεις αντιγραφή - επικόληση από εδώ στο facebook να τα διαβάσουν ο George Pap_αρας και ο Σωτήρης Παπαδέλος ( περιμένω απάντηση ακόμη για το πως η κβαντομηχανική έχει εμπλοκή σε όλο αυτό... ) ;

----------


## kioan

> ...είναι το λιγότερο περίεργο, το μοντέλο αυτό να προτείνεται από άτομο που δηλώνει Χημικός. Κάθε Χημικός γνωρίζει ότι είναι άλλη η Φυσική και η ενεργειακή κλίμακα των χημικών διεργασιών και είναι άλλη των πυρηνικών.



Ο εν λόγω Παπ Χημικός κάθεται και ακούει το Πολύ Ζαβό ίνδαλμά του να ισχυρίζεται πως κατά την καύση ενός υλικού η μάζα που χάνεται μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια, και περιμένετε μετά αυτός ο Χημικός να αντιλαμβάνεται τη διαφορά των ενεργειών στις πυρηνικές και χημικές διεργασίες; 

Γελάνε και οι πέτρες! 



Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Διευκρινισεις : Η φραση "απτεται της Κβαντομηχανικης " ειναι δικη μου (ασχετος πως να το πω :Wink:  ,τεθεισα σε ερωτημα στο επισημο φορουμ και κατα την οπτικη
μου εντελως ειρωνικη .Γνωριζουν οτι δεν ειμαι πιστος και  απαντουν με το  στερεοτυπο    "η φλογα  της Ελαδος  .. μπλα  μπλα  ".
Δεν γνωριζω τον  S.P. ,ουτε  το γνωστικο του αντικειμενο , τι επαγγελεται κτλπ  ...  "γνωριζομεθα"  επειδη υποβαλαμε ερωτησεις στα κεντρικα  , εγω ως Νεπομουκ.
Δεν μπορω να κανω paste στο φ/β    ειμαι μπλοκαρισμενος  , copy  απο το  φ/β  funclub  μονο μπορω να κανω  οπως επισης εχω προσβαση στο φ/β  S.P.
Απο τον G.P εφαγα πορτα ως ασπονδος  ,οποτε   δεν λαμβανω πλεον τιπς ιδιωτικως .
Βλεπω μονο το  τελευταιο "δημοσιο " φιλοδωρημα του , αυτο με το Κρεμμυδι και το Τορ.
Ειναι σαν να λεει   Πουντο πουντο το δακτυλιδι  , νατο νατο  δεν θα το βρεις.


Υποκλινομαι στον Ακαδημαικο της παρεας  κα την πολυτιμη συνεισφορα του , ουσιαστικα αυτον "τρεμουν" ,
ομως την αφελεια και την αμαθεια ολων αυτων δεν την δεχομαι  , για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι οποτε το θελησουν
μπορουν να εχουν πληροφορηση υψηλου επιπεδου κατι που δεν ισχυει για τον απλο πολιτη.

Τελος η ενοια του Τρολ δεν  μου ειναι απολυτως σαφης . Εμπεριεχει και αυτην του πληρωμενου κονδυλοφορου ; 
Τα ενσημα απο ποιον να τα ζητησω;

σσ  Για να μην χαλασουμε τις καρδιες μας , σημερα το ξεκινησα στο "Λιγο Γελιο "  εδω  γελαμε δηλ ,  οι διαχειριστες και ορθως ισως με μετεφεραν
παλι εδω ,προφανως για λογους συναφειας  της  ασαφειας  :Smile:    ...    Ε ας  μην το σοβαρεψουμε τοσο πολυ.

Edit :Προς τον κ Δασκαλο .Η συμπεριφορα σας καποιες φορες (λιγες) απαδει  ενος  εκπαιδευτικου με Km στη πλατη , με ορους savoire vivre και ας μην
αποφοιτησε απο το κατηχητικο η και τις Καλογριες .Εχω δηλωσει οτι δεν ειμαι αναλφαβητος τεχνολογικα  ,Βιομηχανικη (οικονομικη) Σχολη Τελειωσα.
Δεν πεταγα σαιτες στο Μαθημα της Φυσικης.
Ποσο σας τιμα το να προσπαθειτε παντοιοτροπως να κατατροπωσετε τον αντιπαλο ;
Διαβλεπω τεραστιες ιδεολογικοπολιτικες διαφροες μεταξυ μας ,οπως πχ  στην ασκουμενη Νομισματικη Πολιτικη .
Ενδεχομενως και πολιτιστικες επειδη ειμαι  "φολα"  Φιλοευρωπαιος   , ανηκομεν εις την δυσιν  κτλπ  , να με βλεπετε ως ΕυρωΛιγουρη.
Σκασιλα μου .
Τελος ο ρολος  σας   ως ακοιμητος φρουρος της Φυσικης Επιστημης και της Μπολιβαριανης Επαναστασης (ασχετο αυτο) κατανταει καποιες φορες κουραστικος.
Αφηστε και καμμια ζαβολια  ,καποια υπερβαση ,παρακαμψη  κτλπ   Καπως  ετσι ξεκολαει το καρο απο τη λασπη .

----------


## FreeEnergy

Εντάξει! Κυριολεκτικά: λέμε ότι θέλουμε και όταν το θέλουμε χωρίς να μας νοιάζει αν αυτά που λέμε έχουν συνέχεια!

Σημερινή ανάρτηση:




> Διευκρινισεις : Η φραση "απτεται της Κβαντομηχανικης " ειναι δικη μου



Ανάρτηση στις 3-5-2018




> Πολυς λογος για την Κβαντομηχανικη αλλα δεν  επεσκεφθην εγω το Νιλς Μπορ. Ομως  σε  αυτο το ινστιτουτο γνωριζουν τοσο  καλα το Υδρογονο , αντε βγαλε  ακρη ... γριφος. Ο παπ διαρρηγνυει τα  ιματια του ,  καμμια σχεση  ,παρότι το φυσικο του ταιρι  ο Σωτηρης  επιμενει.



Ανάρτηση σημερινή:




> Δεν γνωριζω τον  S.P. ,ουτε  το γνωστικο του αντικειμενο , τι επαγγελεται κτλπ  ...



Ανάρτηση στις 15-4-2018




> Ως εναλλακτικη λυση εχω προτεινει το "διπλαρωμα "  στο φ/β του κβαντικου* επιστημονα κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελου , λαμπρου νεου  ,ευγενικου και προθυμου .



Φυσικά σαν γνήσιο troll που είσαι θα ισχυριστείς ότι δεν ..κατάλαβες ότι S.P. είναι ο Σωτήρης Παπαδέλος!





> Υποκλινομαι στον Ακαδημαικο της παρεας  κα την  πολυτιμη συνεισφορα του , ουσιαστικα αυτον "τρεμουν" ,



Γιατί το τρέμουν είναι μέσα σε εισαγωγικά; Τι ρωτάω τώρα ε; Ναι *ΤΡΕΜΟΥΝ* τους πραγματικούς επιστήμονες. Το βρίσκω λογικότατο όταν αυτοί είναι ψευδο-επιστήμονες.





> ομως την αφελεια και την αμαθεια ολων αυτων δεν την δεχομαι  , για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι οποτε το θελησουν μπορουν να εχουν πληροφορηση υψηλου επιπεδου κατι που δεν ισχυει για τον απλο πολιτη.



Αυτό πάλι τι σημαίνει; Από ΠΟΥ μωρέ μπορούν να έχουν ...πληροφόρηση υψηλού επιπέδου που δεν έχει ο απλός πολίτης; Για βοήθα λιγάκι εδώ. Γιατί αν χρειάζονται ...πληροφόρηση υψηλού επιπέδου και δεν γνωρίζουν από πριν για ποιό πράγμα μιλάνε τι σόι επιστήμονες είναι αυτοί; 





> Τελος η ενοια του Τρολ δεν  μου ειναι απολυτως σαφης .



Διάβασε τα αμέσως παραπάνω. Ευφυής ενήλικας είσαι... Όσο και να λες ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις κάτι θα πιάσεις... Αν πάλι συνεχίζεις να μην καταλαβαίνεις θα το εξηγήσω με περισσότερες λεπτομέριες.

*Δεν συμφωνώ απαραίτητα με ό,τι λέω.* (Μάρσαλ Μακ Λούαν, 1911-1980, Καναδός επικοινωνιολόγος)


Υ.Γ.
Όπως είπα και στον George Pap_αρα να προσλάβετε έναν https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Script_supervisor ή αν είναι πολλά τα λεφτά να διαβάζετε ξανά αυτά που έχετε γράψει πριν... Πολές αντιφάσεις βρε παιδί μου...

----------


## VaselPi

_Για εσάς δεν είναι απάτη η αφέλεια και η επιστημονική ανεπάρκεια όταν παρουσιάζεσαι δημοσίως και δηλώνεις ...επιστήμονας;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *FreeEnergy*.

Κώστα (FreeEnergy), παρότι είναι απερίγραπτα αυτά που υποστηρίζει ο G.P, δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι στο θέμα των σπουδών και των πτυχίων ψεύδεται. Δυστυχώς, υπάρχουν και αυτοί οι πτυχιούχοι και όποτε τους δύνεται η ευκαιρία, με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο εκδηλώνονται. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

> Εντάξει! Κυριολεκτικά: λέμε ότι θέλουμε και όταν το θέλουμε χωρίς να μας νοιάζει αν αυτά που λέμε έχουν συνέχεια!



Απορια : Αν δεν εχει ο Φιλντισης (ζαβος) προσβαση  σε ακαδημαικους Φυσικους της Υψηλοτατης Βαθμιδας , 
τοτε ποιος εχει ; Διπλα του ο κ Προεδρος  ειναι καθηγητης Αστροφυσικος    κοκ ...
Το αυτο ισχυει και για  τον  Μακη  πασιγνωστο δημοσιογραφο , αν σηκωνε το τηλ και ζηταγε πληροφοριες , γνωση , βοηθεια κτλπ .
Ποσοι ακαδημαικοι θα αρνουνταν  να τον συνδραμουν ; 
Κι αλλα προσωπα  Κεκραχτες απο αυτα που ειδαμε, ανηκουν στην ιδια κατηγορια   ..  Δεν ηξεραν , ΔΕΝ ΡΩΤΑΓΑΝ ;


Edit 2 : Μονο εσεις αντεληφθητε οτι δεν αντεληφθην ποιος ειναι ο SP  ...  ημαρτον .



Δις:   επαναληψη   για  περιπτωση βαρυκοιας.

σσ  Για να μην χαλασουμε τις καρδιες μας , σημερα το ξεκινησα στο "Λιγο  Γελιο "  εδω  γελαμε δηλ ,  οι διαχειριστες και ορθως ισως με μετεφεραν
παλι εδω ,προφανως για λογους συναφειας  της  ασαφειας  :Smile:    ...    Ε ας  μην το σοβαρεψουμε τοσο πολυ.

Edit :Προς τον κ Δασκαλο .Η συμπεριφορα σας καποιες φορες (λιγες) απαδει   ενος  εκπαιδευτικου με Km στη πλατη , με ορους savoire vivre και ας  μην
αποφοιτησε απο το κατηχητικο η και τις Καλογριες .Εχω δηλωσει οτι δεν  ειμαι αναλφαβητος τεχνολογικα  ,Βιομηχανικη (οικονομικη) Σχολη Τελειωσα.
Δεν πεταγα σαιτες στο Μαθημα της Φυσικης.
Ποσο σας τιμα το να προσπαθειτε παντοιοτροπως να κατατροπωσετε τον αντιπαλο ;
Διαβλεπω τεραστιες ιδεολογικοπολιτικες διαφροες μεταξυ μας ,οπως πχ  στην ασκουμενη Νομισματικη Πολιτικη .
Ενδεχομενως και πολιτιστικες επειδη ειμαι  "φολα"  Φιλοευρωπαιος   ,  ανηκομεν εις την δυσιν  κτλπ  , να με βλεπετε ως ΕυρωΛιγουρη.
Σκασιλα μου .
Τελος ο ρολος  σας   ως ακοιμητος φρουρος της Φυσικης Επιστημης και της  Μπολιβαριανης Επαναστασης (ασχετο αυτο) κατανταει καποιες φορες  κουραστικος.
Αφηστε και καμμια ζαβολια  ,καποια υπερβαση ,παρακαμψη  κτλπ   Καπως  ετσι ξεκολαει το καρο απο τη λασπη .

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Edit 2 : Μονο εσεις αντεληφθητε οτι δεν αντεληφθην ποιος ειναι ο SP  ...  ημαρτον .



Δηλαδή ...χάρην αστεϊσμού φάσκετε κι αντιφάσκετε; Ξέρετε ή δεν ξέρετε ποιός είναι; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να σας εξηγήσουμε τελικά με περισσότερες λεπτομέριες τι είναι ένα internet troll;

Τα άλλα επί προσωπικού δεν θα τα σχολιάσω γιατί προφανώς κάνετε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι είναι διάλογος. Επιτρέψτε μου να γίνω κουραστικός λοιπόν... Διάλογος είναι η παράθεση αντίθετων απόψεων με επιχειρήματα. Θέλω να πιστεύω ( ας κρίνουν όσοι διαβάζουν ) ότι είχα επισχειρήματα. Και εδώ που γράφω και στο youtube. Εσείς με ένα ασύνδετο οτι_να_ναι λόγο δεν βλέπω να έχετε σοβαρά επιχειρήματα. Αν τώρα αυτή την αντιπαράθεση την βλέπετε επί προσωπικού πολύ απλά δεν θα συμμετάσχω. Θα επαναλάβω μόνο ότι υπάρχουν συντονιστές εδώ και αν νομίζουν ότι τα γραφόμενα μου είναι προσβλητικά ας τα διαγράψουν. Δεν θα συνεχίσω επίσης μια τέτοια αστεία προσπάθεια μεταφοράς ευθυνών. Σας κατηγορώ άμεσα και με όσο το δυνατόν πιο κατανοητό λόγο ότι αφού στηρίζετε - υποστηρίζετε ένα τόσο μεγάλο ψέμα δεν μπορεί παρά κι εσείς να λέτε ψέματα. Εσείς το μόνο που έχετε να απαντήσετε είναι ότι σας ...ενοχλεί ο τρόπος που γράφω για εσάς;





> Αφηστε και καμμια ζαβολια  ,καποια υπερβαση ,παρακαμψη   κτλπ   Καπως  ετσι ξεκολαει το καρο απο τη λασπη .



Από πότε μια απάτη τόσο μεγάλη είναι ..."υπέρβαση" , "παράκαμψη";





> Κώστα (FreeEnergy), παρότι είναι απερίγραπτα αυτά που υποστηρίζει ο G.P,  δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι στο θέμα των σπουδών και των πτυχίων ψεύδεται.  Δυστυχώς, υπάρχουν και αυτοί οι πτυχιούχοι και όποτε τους δύνεται η  ευκαιρία, με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο εκδηλώνονται. Βασίλειος.



Ο Απατεώνας Ζωγράφος ψεύδεται για τα πτυχία του. Ο George Pap_αρας έγινε  γραφικός και μόνο που ευλόγησε τόσο πολύ τα γένια του ( "χημικός  μηχανικός με σπουδές στη Γερμανία και μέντορα Νομπελίστα" ) και αμέσως  μετά με αποκάλεσε: μαλάκα.

----------


## llion

> Τελος ο ρολος  σας   ως ακοιμητος φρουρος της Φυσικης Επιστημης και της  Μπολιβαριανης Επαναστασης (ασχετο αυτο) κατανταει καποιες φορες  κουραστικος.
> Αφηστε και καμμια ζαβολια  ,καποια υπερβαση ,παρακαμψη  κτλπ   Καπως  ετσι ξεκολαει το καρο απο τη λασπη .



Ζαβολιά; υπέρβαση στους νόμους της φύσης;  όπως τα καρτούνς ας πούμε που τρέχοντας ξεπερνούν τον γκρεμό και δεν πέφτουν παρα μόνο όταν ανακαλύψουν ότι τρέχουν στο κενό.
Οπώς στα κείμενα του αγαπημένου Douglas Adams όπου μπορείς να πετάξεις αν πέφτοντας από ύψος αφαιρεθείς από κάτι που σου τράβηξε την προσοχή και ξεχάσεις να πέσεις.
Γιατί δεν το προσπαθείς; κάνε μια υπέρβαση, Αντε να σε δω ρε μάγκα. (Μην το κάνεις αστειεύομαι).

----------


## nick1974

> Ξέρετε ή δεν ξέρετε ποιός είναι;



με το nepomuk γιατι εχω την περιεργη αισθηση πως η σωστη ερωτηση θα ηταν αν ξερει ποιος ειναι ο ιδιος?  :hahahha:

----------


## nepomuk

Τα ειχαμε χυμα ,μας ερχονται και τσουβαλατα   ...
Πασσαλος πασσαλω εκρουεται   και  ...
Γαια Πυρι μειχθητω ,αλλως  πως  :   Ολα τα μωρα στη Πιστα .

Για την αντιγραφη και μονο  , να γινει ενας διαλογος , εστω  τζερτζελες ,χαβαλες  .
Υπενθυμιζεται οτι η επικοινωνια ειναι πολυ δυσκολη σχεδον  μονης κατευθυνσης και ασυγχρονη .

Ελαβαν χωρα προ ολιγου.
Guest Star  John Georgiou  απο το New Jersey

George Pap  Θα το εξηγήσω για πολλοστή φορά, για τους εντελώς άσχετους ή για αυτούς που κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν.
Η  ενέργεια που απελευθερώνεται με την ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ είναι αποθηκευμένη  στον ΜΟΡΙΑΚΟ δεσμό του νερού και ΟΧΙ στις ΥΠΟΑΤΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ. 
Έδωσα τόσα  παραδείγματα παραπάνω γι' αυτήν την αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στο  συμπαντικό στάτους. Είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να είναι εξήντα χρόνια στην  ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα και να μην γνωρίζει την διαφορά μεταξύ μοριακών,  ατομικών και υποατομικών δεσμών!!! Το παζλ της βλακείας συμπληρώνεται  πανηγυρικά, μετά το δρεπανοκατσάβιδο και το mol = μόριο τώρα έχουμε και  το Μόριο = Πυρήνας!!!!!


Sotiris Papadelos  Εχω  την εντύπωση πως ολα πηγάζουν απο τις ατομικές δυνάμεις και  διακρίνονται ανάλογα με τις ομάδες μεγεθών που συγκροτούν, και τις  δυνάμεις που αναπτύσσονται μεταξυ των ομάδων και παει λέγοντας. Βέβαια  οι τάξεις μεγεθών διαφέρουν εξαιρετικά οσο περισσότερο εισχωρουμε στο  μικρόκοσμο τοσο πολυ περισσότερες ενέργειες απαιτούνται για οποιαδήποτε  μεταβολή.




John Georgiou  Κε.  Ππακωνσταντίνου, θά ήθελα νά συμπληρώσω μέ τό εξής: Μία  ηλεκτρομαγνητική κεραία δέν δύναται νά εκπέμπει περισσότερη ενέργεια από  τήν ηλεκτρονική ενέργεια πού τήν τροφοδοτεί. Γιά νά μήν μπερδευτούν  όσοι δέν γνωρίζουν τόν τρόπον λειτουργίας μιάς κεραίας,  πρέπει ακόμη νά εξηγήσουμε ότι, εξαρτούμενη τής μορφής της, μία κεραία  δύναται νά εκπέμψει διαφορετικά, ανάλογα μέ τήν όποια κατεύθυνση  τρειγύρο τής κεραίας. Έτσι λοιπόν μπορούν νά σχεδιαστούν κεραίες πού  εκπέμπουν τήν περισσότερη ηλεκτρομαγνητική ενέργεια σέ μία μοναχική  συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Τότε, μία κεραία συγκεντρώνει τήν ενέργεια σάν  ένα φακό. Ενώ ή συνολική ενέργεια πού εκπέμπεται από τήν κεραία δέν  μπορεί νά υπερβεί τήν ενέργεια πού τροφοδοτεί τήν κεραία, διά τήν  συγκέντρωση ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ενέργειας σέ κάποια καθορισμένη  κατεύθυνση, ή πικνώτητα τής ενέργειας αυξάνει πολύ συμαντικά σέ αυτήν  τήν κατεύθυνση, ώστε τά μικρά μόρια του νερού καί τού κράματος υλικών νά  λάβουν τήν αυξημένη ενέργεια πού χρειάζεται. Ένιωσα ότι αυτή ή εξήγηση  ήταν αναγκαία γιά τούς μή τεχνικούς ανθρώπους νά καταλάβουν ότι ή  διαδικασία αυτή δέν παραβιάζει τούς νόμους τής φυσικής, καί συγκεκριμένα  τό ότι, όπως ό Πέτρος Ζωγράφος μάς διδάσκει, ή ενέργεια δέν  γεννιέται  από τίποτα, αλλά μπορεί μόνον νά μετατραπεί.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ... καί συγκεκριμένα  τό ότι, *όπως ό Πέτρος Ζωγράφος μάς διδάσκει*, ή ενέργεια δέν  γεννιέται  από τίποτα, αλλά μπορεί μόνον νά μετατραπεί.



Τί μου λές!!! Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι μου το είχε διδάξει ο καθηγητής μου στην 4η Γυμνασίου!!!

Μην ενοχλείστε. Προσωπικά συνεχίζω να παρακολουθώ το θέμα από κοινωνιοψυχολογικό ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## kioan

Ο κεραιοεπιστήμονας προφανώς έχει δει πολλές υποβρύχιες yagi που μοιάζουν με τον βραστήρα που χρήζει αφαλάτωσης τον οποίο του σέρβιρε ο Πολύ Ζαβός και το μόνο που είχε να διευκρινήσει ήταν περί του λοβού ακτινοβολίας. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk Δε χρειαζεται να μας εξηγησεις τι ειναι μια κεραια yagi και πως λειτουργει. Η δουλεια μας ειναι ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ, και οχι μονο την απλη βασικη θεωρια που μας περιγραφεις αλλα μπορουμε να σου φτιαξουμε και σχεδια, και λοβους κατευθυνσης αναλογα των στοιχειων της, υπολογισμους σε απολαβες, λοβους αντιθετης εκπεμπομενης απωλειας και πολλα αλλα που για σενα ειναι Κινεζικα.
Το πως μπορει να λειτουργησει μεσα σε ενα μπετονι νερο και το τι μπορει να κανει εκει μεσα μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις σε παρακαλω?
Ας καταπιουμε το θεμα συχνοτητας για την οποια δε μπορει να υπαρξει yagi, το οτι εκπεμπει ....μεσα σε νερο! και το οτι αυτη η μαλ....κια που μας δειχνει ειναι ενα πηνιο η μια αντισταση απο βραστηρα η τεσπα... καποιο στριμμενο σωληνακι απ αυτα που του αρεσουν κι οχι κεραια yagi. Ολα αυτα τα ξεχναω σαν να μην υπωθηκαν ποτε, 
Το πως σκατα θα κανεις beam και πως θα αξιοποιησεις τα πλεονεκτηματα μιας κατευθυντικης κεραιας σε 10-20-30...100 εκατοστα αποσταση μου το εξηγεις? γιατι αυτα δε μας τα εξηγησε κανεις

----------


## nepomuk

*edit by kioan:* την επόμενη φορά γράψε κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα ή μη γράφεις καθόλου

----------


## FreeEnergy

> George Pap  Θα το εξηγήσω για πολλοστή φορά, για τους εντελώς άσχετους ή για αυτούς που κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Η  ενέργεια που απελευθερώνεται με την ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ είναι αποθηκευμένη  στον ΜΟΡΙΑΚΟ δεσμό του νερού και ΟΧΙ στις ΥΠΟΑΤΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ. Έδωσα τόσα  παραδείγματα παραπάνω γι' αυτήν την αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στο  συμπαντικό στάτους. Είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να είναι εξήντα χρόνια στην  ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα και να μην γνωρίζει την διαφορά μεταξύ μοριακών,  ατομικών και υποατομικών δεσμών!!! Το παζλ της βλακείας συμπληρώνεται  πανηγυρικά, μετά το δρεπανοκατσάβιδο και το mol = μόριο τώρα έχουμε και  το Μόριο = Πυρήνας!!!!!



1 mol νερού == 18 γραμμάρια ( περίπου ) ( https://www.convertunits.com/from/moles+Water/to/grams )
2 ποτήρια νερό ενός τυπικού ποτηριού == 600 γραμμάρια νερό ( περίπου )
600 γραμμάρια νερό == 33 mol νερού ( περίπου ) ( https://www.convertunits.com/from/moles+Water/to/grams )
33 mol νερού αν διασπαστούν όλοι οι δεσμοί υδρογόνου θα δώσουν == 16300 KJ ( περίπου ) ( http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/water/water_h...n_bonding.html ) 
16300 KJ == 5 kWh ( περίπου ) ( http://www.endmemo.com/sconvert/kjkwh.php )
από 350mW --> 5 kW την ώρα! 
Για να μας πει ο George Pap_αρας για τι ...απόδοση μιλάμε εδώ και πως αυτό δεν είναι ...αεικίνητο;

Το σώζει αυτό μήπως;





> John Georgiou  Κε.  Ππακωνσταντίνου, θά ήθελα νά συμπληρώσω μέ τό εξής: Μία  ηλεκτρομαγνητική κεραία δέν δύναται νά εκπέμπει περισσότερη ενέργεια από  τήν ηλεκτρονική ενέργεια πού τήν τροφοδοτεί. Γιά νά μήν μπερδευτούν  όσοι δέν γνωρίζουν τόν τρόπον λειτουργίας μιάς κεραίας,  πρέπει ακόμη νά εξηγήσουμε ότι, εξαρτούμενη τής μορφής της, μία κεραία  δύναται νά εκπέμψει διαφορετικά, ανάλογα μέ τήν όποια κατεύθυνση  τρειγύρο τής κεραίας. Έτσι λοιπόν μπορούν νά σχεδιαστούν κεραίες πού  εκπέμπουν τήν περισσότερη ηλεκτρομαγνητική ενέργεια σέ μία μοναχική  συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Τότε, μία κεραία συγκεντρώνει τήν ενέργεια σάν  ένα φακό. Ενώ ή συνολική ενέργεια πού εκπέμπεται από τήν κεραία δέν  μπορεί νά υπερβεί τήν ενέργεια πού τροφοδοτεί τήν κεραία, διά τήν  συγκέντρωση ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ενέργειας σέ κάποια καθορισμένη  κατεύθυνση, ή πικνώτητα τής ενέργειας αυξάνει πολύ συμαντικά σέ αυτήν  τήν κατεύθυνση, ώστε τά μικρά μόρια του νερού καί τού κράματος υλικών νά  λάβουν τήν αυξημένη ενέργεια πού χρειάζεται. Ένιωσα ότι αυτή ή εξήγηση  ήταν αναγκαία γιά τούς μή τεχνικούς ανθρώπους νά καταλάβουν ότι ή  διαδικασία αυτή δέν παραβιάζει τούς νόμους τής φυσικής, καί συγκεκριμένα  τό ότι, όπως ό Πέτρος Ζωγράφος μάς διδάσκει, ή ενέργεια δέν  γεννιέται  από τίποτα, αλλά μπορεί μόνον νά μετατραπεί.



Δηλαδή με απλά λόγια τώρα... Έχω 1 βατ ισχύ. Έχω επίσης 600 γραμμάρια ενός μετάλλου που ξέρω ότι για να λυώσω και τα 600 γραμμάριά του θέλω π.χ. 100 βατ. Μπορώ να λυώσω όλη την ποσότητα αυτή αν .."πυκνώσω" το ...1 βατ; Αυτό δηλαδή: " ή πικνώτητα τής ενέργειας αυξάνει πολύ συμαντικά σέ αυτήν  τήν κατεύθυνση" σημαίνει και αύξηση της ισχύος; Από πότε; Αυτό που ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος περιγράφει ( δικά του λόγια ): "...ένας συνδυασμός μια καιρέας horn με μια κεραία yagi" ενισχύει το σήμα; Gain είναι αύξηση της ισχύος; Μήπως gain είναι η απόδοση της κεραίας σε μια συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση; ( http://www.hit.ac.il/.upload/enginee...-_exp4gain.pdf ) Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος... Το λέει και ο ίδιος: " μπορούν νά σχεδιαστούν κεραίες πού  εκπέμπουν τήν περισσότερη  ηλεκτρομαγνητική ενέργεια σέ μία μοναχική  συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση". Την "πικνώτητα" μετά τι την ήθελε; Ναι θα επαναλάβει ο nepomuk ( ή θα του το σφυρίξουν ) ότι ένα παράδειγμα gain είναι ο μεγεθυντικός φακός που καίει χαρτιά ή χόρτα. Φυσικά και η σύγκριση είναι άκυρη. Ο ήλιος εκπέμπει ...350mW;
Να επαναλάβω λοιπόν την ερώτηση και για τον άλλο ...τιμητή της ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεσης που μας προέκυψε στο πρόσωπο του κυρίου John Georgiou:
*Αφού με ένα συνδυασμό κεραίας horn με κεραία yagi κάνει τα 350mW --> 100+ W τι την θέλει την ...διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού μετά; Γιατί να μπλέξουμε με ανύπαρκτες κβαντομηχανικές συσκευές όταν ήδη έχουμε ένα ...αεικίνητο; Δεν είναι ικανοποιητική μια απόδοση 100+% ;*

----------


## nepomuk

Υπαρχει και follow - up απο μια παλια "καραβανα"( Αλέξανδρος Οικονόμου) που εχει χρονια στο κουρμπετι .
προηγειται ο παπ  αν και δεν καταλαβα  που το παει.
Να δουμε ποιος θα κερδισει αυτη τη φορα to Rebound.

George Pap (Στις 3 βλακείες από 1 διπλότυπο δώρο)

Εδω ομως  ειναι το ζουμι :


Αλέξανδρος Οικονόμου  Την  καλησπέρα μου σε όλους τους κυρίους. Για να καταλάβουν οι φίλοι όσοι  δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά από φυσική,σχετικά με την απολαβή μιάς κεραίας  συμβαίνουν τα εξής. Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος έχει πει πολλές φορές ότι μια  κεραία δεν είναι ενισχυτής. Όμως συμβαίνει όπως  πολύ σωστά ανέφεραν και ο John Georgiou αλλά και ο George Pap το εξής  όταν είμαστε σε ένα ηλιόλουστο περιβάλλον το φως του ηλίου δεν μας  προκαλεί καμία ζημιά στο δέρμα, σε αντίθεση με αυτό εάν βάλουμε μπροστά  στις ηλιακές ακτίνες ένα φακό τότε η φωτεινή ενέργεια μπορεί να μας  τρυπήσει το σώμα. εαν τώρα η απόσταση του κατόπτρου υπακούει σε ακέραια  πολλαπλάσια του μήκους κύματος ενός συγκεκριμένου χρώματος (συχνότητας)  τότε η δύναμη του φωτός μας έκανε παρανάλωμα του πυρός


Mathiou Laoutaris  Θα  ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον κ Αλέξανδρο Οικονόμου εάν τα ακέραια πολλαπλάσια  πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς ακέραια  ή ο τελικός αριθμός να είναι λίγο  μεγαλύτερος ή λίγο μικρότερος. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

Αλέξανδρος Οικονόμου  Αγαπητέ  φίλε Mathiou Laoutaris είναι πολύ εύστοχο το ερώτημά σου.πρέπει να  γνωρίζουμε ότι το κόψιμο μιας γραμμής μεταφοράς ενέργειας η το φυσικό  μήκος ενός στοιχείου εκπομπής πρέπει να είναι ελαφρώς μικρότερο αυτό το  μέγεθος λέγεται συντελεστής βράχυνσης

----------


## tzitzikas

νομίζω οτι κακώς συζητάμε πλέον εδώ αυτό το θέμα και κυρίως με τον nepomuk. Καθαρά χάσιμο πολύτιμου χρόνου θα έλεγα. Προσωπικά έχω δει πολλά βιντεάκια του ηλεκτρολόγου (ούτε καν αυτό είναι) στο youtube, και αρκετά απο αυτά ήταν απο το αρες μάρες με τις σημειώσεις, και γέλασα πάρα πολύ. Αν θέλω μια μέρα να γελάσω πολύ καταφεύγω σε αυτά. Μόνο ως αστεία μπορούμε να τα δούμε. Παράλληλα είναι και μια γελοιοποίηση των <<έγκριτων>> επιστημόνων φυσικών κτλ που βρέθηκαν μαζί του στα διάφορα πανελ και πολύ απλά δεν τον ξεσκέπασαν όπως είχαν χρέος να κάνουν.

----------

kioan (07-05-18)

----------


## nestoras

> Εδω ομως  ειναι το ζουμι :
> 
> Αλέξανδρος Οικονόμου  Την  καλησπέρα μου σε όλους τους κυρίους. Για να καταλάβουν οι φίλοι όσοι  δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά από φυσική,σχετικά με την απολαβή μιάς κεραίας  συμβαίνουν τα εξής. Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος έχει πει πολλές φορές ότι μια  κεραία δεν είναι ενισχυτής. Όμως συμβαίνει όπως  πολύ σωστά ανέφεραν και ο John Georgiou αλλά και ο George Pap το εξής  όταν είμαστε σε ένα ηλιόλουστο περιβάλλον το φως του ηλίου δεν μας  προκαλεί καμία ζημιά στο δέρμα, σε αντίθεση με αυτό εάν βάλουμε μπροστά  στις ηλιακές ακτίνες ένα φακό τότε η φωτεινή ενέργεια μπορεί να μας  τρυπήσει το σώμα. εαν τώρα η απόσταση του κατόπτρου υπακούει σε ακέραια  πολλαπλάσια του μήκους κύματος ενός συγκεκριμένου χρώματος (συχνότητας)  τότε η δύναμη του φωτός μας έκανε παρανάλωμα του πυρος




Thumbs up προκαταβολικα σε οσους αναλωσουν το χρονο τους για να απορριπτουν την καθε παπαρια που λεει ο καθενας!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## VaselPi

_όπως ό Πέτρος Ζωγράφος μάς διδάσκει, ή ενέργεια δέν γεννιέται από τίποτα, αλλά μπορεί μόνον νά μετατραπεί._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από  John Georgiou, από το New Jersey.

Ορίστε και ένα μήνυμα από «οπαδό» του Π.Ζ. ο οποίος, όπως φαίνεται, έχει γνώσεις και ξέρει τι λέει. Καμία σχέση με τους «δικούς μας εδώ». Πράγματι, όλα όσα λέει για τη διάφορά μεταξύ των μοριακών, ατομικών και υποατομικών δυνάμεων είναι σωστά. Αυτά λέμε και εμείς εδώ, αλλά στη «γλώσσα» των ενεργειών.
Επίσης, σωστά είναι και αυτά που λέει για την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ενέργεια που εκπέμπει μία κεραία. Αυτά λέμε και εμείς εδώ, αλλά και πάλι στη «γλώσσα» των ενεργειών και παθητικών μέσων μεταφοράς. Πράγματι, την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ενέργεια δύναται να την εστιάσεις σε μικρότερη στερεά γωνία, αυξάνοντας έτσι την ένταση του πεδίου στο σημείο λήψης του σήματος. Όλο αυτό δεν παραβιάζει το νόμο διατήρησης της ενέργειας. Όντως. Πλην όμως, σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, στο σημείο λήψης του σήματος δεν είναι επιτρεπτό να γίνεται λόγος για Watt, σκέτα, αλλά για Watt/m2, διότι αυτό το μέγεθος αυξάνει και όχι τα σκέτα Watt, τα οποία, όπως ήταν 350 mW, 350 θα παραμείνουν, όπως παρατηρεί σωστά ο κ. Georgiou. 
Αλλά εδώ ανακύπτει ένα μεγάλο ΑΛΛΑ. Αυτό κάνει το χωνί που είναι «κοτσαρισμένο» στην άκρη του κυματοδηγού; Στην έξοδό του, μειώνει ή αυξάνει τη στερεά γωνία διάδοσης των κυμάτων; Αν η διατομή του κυματοδηγού είναι 2 cm2 (2cmx1cm), τότε στον κυματοδηγό η πυκνότητα ροής της ενέργειας είναι 350mW/2cm2 η 175 mW/cm2. Στην έξοδο του χωνί, με διαστάσεις 5x10 cm2, καθώς τα mW είναι 350, αλλά το εμβαδόν 25 φορές μεγαλύτερο, η πυκνότητα ροής είναι 25 φορές μικρότερη! Απορώ, που τον βλέπουν τον «μεγεθυντικό φακό»; Το χωνί, όχι μόνο δεν μεγεθύνει, αλλά μειώνει την ροή του κύματος 25 φορές! Τελικά, η όποια επίδραση του κύματος στο νερό θα εξαρτηθεί μόνο από τα 350mW, ασχέτως αν αυτά εστιάζονται ή απλώνονται σε μεγαλύτερη έκταση, ενώ η όλη κουβέντα γίνεται για να δικαιολογηθεί μία απίστευτή ανοησία, περί ενίσχυσης των 350 mW σε 150 W με παθητικά μέσα.
Μια δεύτερη απορία σχετίζεται με τον ίδιο τον κ. Georgiou, ο οποίος δείχνει άνθρωπό με γνώσεις. Πως και γιατί βρέθηκε στους «οπαδούς» του Π. Ζ; Πως του ήρθε και έγραψε αυτό το: «όπως ό Πέτρος Ζωγράφος μάς διδάσκει»;;; Τι είναι αυτά; Συνήθως, οι γνώσεις και η εμπειρία μας κρατάνε μακριά από παρόμοιους «εφευρέτες» και ομάδες.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

κι επειδη δεν υπωθηκε ακομα, και κακως (αλλα τι να πωτοσχολιασει κανεις? ) πες στους υπολοιπους μπουφους εκει που τα λετε οτι η κεραια yagi δεν παρομοιαζεται με μεγενθυντικο φακο αλλα με ΤΗΛΕΣΚΟΠΙΟ.
ΕΤΣΙ ακριβως λειτουργει η απολαβη, στελνει το σημα σε μακρυνοτερες αποστασεις αναλογα το κλεισιμο της γωνιας δεσμης, και δεν αυξανει τιποτα μεσα σε ενα κουβα νερο!
Κι οταν λεμε οτι η απολαβη 3 db ειναι σα να διπλασιαζεις την ισχυ, αυτο μεταφραζεται πως κλεινοντας το λοβο ακτινοβολιας εχοντας 1W και κερδος 3db στελνουμε το σημα να φτασει εκει που θα ηθελε με ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΠΟΛΟ OMNI (κατι που επισεις μονο σε απολυτο κενο θα υπηρχε) 2W.
Ετσι λειτουργει η απολαβη, κι οχι να δωσω 1w με 3db και να παρω 2w μετα αλλα 3 να παρω 4 και στα 100000 db να παρω κανα κεραυνο απ αυτους που ριχνει ο Θωρ

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αλέξανδρος Οικονόμου ...Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος έχει πει πολλές φορές ότι μια  κεραία δεν είναι ενισχυτής.



Εδώ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I&t=2030 "...και αυξάνει την ισχύ των 300mW σε πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ" Αυξάνω == ενισχύω; Δεν είναι συνώνυμα; Μπα λάθος θα κάνω! Κύριε Οικονόμου βοήθεια παρακαλώ; Ποιός από τους δυο σας λέει ψέματα; Εσείς ή ο Ζωγράφος; Πείτε του κύριε nepomuk ( καλά θα κάνετε κι εσείς... ) πριν βάλει ...λόγια στο στόμα του άσχετου δήθεν εφευρέτη να δει όλες τις διαδικτυακές εκπομπές! Αντέχει;





> όταν είμαστε σε ένα ηλιόλουστο περιβάλλον το φως του ηλίου δεν μας  προκαλεί καμία ζημιά στο δέρμα, σε αντίθεση με αυτό εάν βάλουμε μπροστά  στις ηλιακές ακτίνες ένα φακό τότε η φωτεινή ενέργεια μπορεί να μας  τρυπήσει το σώμα. εαν τώρα η απόσταση του κατόπτρου υπακούει σε ακέραια  πολλαπλάσια του μήκους κύματος ενός συγκεκριμένου χρώματος (συχνότητας)  τότε η δύναμη του φωτός μας έκανε παρανάλωμα του πυρός



Από πότε μωρέ ο ήλιος εκπέμπει ...350mW; Τι θα μας έκαναν ...350mW ότι μεγεθυντικό φακό κι αν είχαμε; Πες του κυρίου Αλέξανδρου Οικονόμου ότι περίπου 1kW ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο είναι η ισχύς του ηλιακού φωτός μια καλοκαιρινή μέρα χωρίς σύννεφα. Άντε να το κατεβάσουμε στο μισό γιατί δεν είναι πάντα ...καλοκαίρι και πάντα καθαρός ο ουρανός. 500W δεν έχουν καμία μα καμία σχέση με 350mW.

Άλλος ένας ...τιμητής. Ντρέπομαι και λυπάμαι ταυτόχρονα. Ειδικά όταν προσπαθούν με τέτοιο ...άκομψο τρόπο να στηρίξουν την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση. Η κβαντομηχανική το έσωζε λιγάκι ( μην παίρνεις φόρα nepomuk... ) άντε γιατί είναι εξωτική θεωρία. Αφήστε τον ήλιο ήσυχο!


*Ουδεν κρυπτόν υπό τον ήλιον* ( Αρχαία Ελληνική παροιμία )

----------


## DGeorge

> Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι χρησιμοποιούν την κβαντομηχανική γιατί με την κλασική φυσική *δεν τους ...βγαίνουν τα νούμερα* ισχύος! ......



Ρε παιδιά τι έγινε; Λίγο...Τόσο δα έλειψα, κι έγινε ο πανικός; Οποιοσδήποτε έχει τα κονδύλια, για τα έξοδα ταξιδιού (πήγαινε-έλα), διαμονής σε κάποιο ξενοδοχείο, και άδειας εισόδου στο CERN, κάθε σοβαρός Φυσικός, -μετά από σχετική ερώτηση "πώς λειτουργεί η ΜβαντοΜηχανική;". θα του απαντήσει με την φοβερή 'ατάκα' που έδωσε ένας από τους (διαχρονικά, τουλάχιστον ακόμα) κορυφαίους Μαθηματικούς/Φυσικούς (_πλέον Επίπεδο Φιλοσόφου_) *Richard Feynman* "Κανείς δεν κατανοεί την Κβαντομηχανική!!!".
Ακόμα και ο *Erwin Schroedinger*, _ίδιου επιπέδου_ με τον Feynman, εμπνεύστηκε την περίφημη/διάσημη εξισωσάρα του από πειραματικά δεδομένα.
Αν τα 'χωράφια' της _Κβαντομηχανικής_ ήταν τόσο κατανοητά, τότε οι διάσημοι 'Κβαντικοί Υπολογιστές' θα ήταν ήδη, ως PC, στα πόδια τουλάχιστον των πιο πλούσιων από εμάς, τρέχοντας με ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες,
Αν διάφορπο από εδωμέσα διατείνονται ότι μπορούν -έτσι- να χρησιμοποιούν Κβαντομηχανική, γονατίζω εμπρός τους με κάθε σεβασμό, υμνώντας τους με το

----------


## DGeorge

Παρεμπιπτόντως.... *Στο CERN ψάχνουν τρελλά  για τέτοιες διάννοιες*, που δουλεύουν -έτσι- την Κβαντομηχανική!
Για μισθούς δε.... Δεν το συζητάμε! Λύνουν το Οικονομικό Πρόβλημα και για τα δισέγγονά τους!

----------


## manolena

> Εδώ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I&t=2030 "...και αυξάνει την ισχύ των 300mW σε πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ" Αυξάνω == ενισχύω; Δεν είναι συνώνυμα; Μπα λάθος θα κάνω! Κύριε Οικονόμου βοήθεια παρακαλώ; Ποιός από τους δυο σας λέει ψέματα; Εσείς ή ο Ζωγράφος; Πείτε του κύριε nepomuk ( καλά θα κάνετε κι εσείς... ) πριν βάλει ...λόγια στο στόμα του άσχετου δήθεν εφευρέτη να δει όλες τις διαδικτυακές εκπομπές! Αντέχει;
> 
> 
> 
> Από πότε μωρέ ο ήλιος εκπέμπει ...350mW; Τι θα μας έκαναν ...350mW ότι μεγεθυντικό φακό κι αν είχαμε; Πες του κυρίου Αλέξανδρου Οικονόμου ότι περίπου 1kW ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο είναι η ισχύς του ηλιακού φωτός μια καλοκαιρινή μέρα χωρίς σύννεφα. Άντε να το κατεβάσουμε στο μισό γιατί δεν είναι πάντα ...καλοκαίρι και πάντα καθαρός ο ουρανός. 500W δεν έχουν καμία μα καμία σχέση με 350mW.
> 
> Άλλος ένας ...τιμητής. Ντρέπομαι και λυπάμαι ταυτόχρονα. Ειδικά όταν προσπαθούν με τέτοιο ...άκομψο τρόπο να στηρίξουν την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση. Η κβαντομηχανική το έσωζε λιγάκι ( μην παίρνεις φόρα nepomuk... ) άντε γιατί είναι εξωτική θεωρία. Αφήστε τον ήλιο ήσυχο!
> 
> 
> *Ουδεν κρυπτόν υπό τον ήλιον* ( Αρχαία Ελληνική παροιμία )







> ...και για όλα τα προηγούμενα...



Εγώ σας τα έλεγα...

----------


## VaselPi

1. Σε αυτό το βίντεο που επισυνάπτει ο Κώστας (FreeEnergy), βλέπεις (post 2236) τον ορισμό της αμάθειας, ημιμάθειας και της απάτης.

2. Γιώργο (nepomuk), αυτό που κάνεις αρχίζει να κουράζει. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μας «κουβαλάς» εδώ τις απόψεις και ισχυρισμούς του κάθε μέλους της ομάδας των υποστηρικτών του Π.Ζ. Μεγάλα παιδιά είναι, αν το θελήσουν, μπορούν να αναπτύξουν εδώ τα επιχειρήματά τους, δίχως τη μεσολάβηση τρίτου προσώπου. Την άποψή μας για την ομάδα, σου την είπαμε και τη γνωρίζεις: σχεδόν όλα όσα λένε είναι ή αντιεπιστημονικά ή σκέτη ούφο-χαζομάρα. 
Ζητάς τη γνώμη των ανθρώπων που γνωρίζουν το αντικείμενο! Σου τη λένε! Που είναι το πρόβλημα; Επιτέλους, θα πρέπει να μάθεις να εμπιστεύεσαι τους ανθρώπους. Ένας την έκανε την απάτη. Όλοι οι άλλοι, με την αφέλεια «που τους δέρνει», έπεσαν απλώς στην «παγίδα» του. Το δικό μας φταίξιμο-ποίο είναι;
Βασίλειος.

----------

DGeorge (08-05-18), 

kioan (08-05-18)

----------


## lepouras

> Το δικό μας φταίξιμο-ποίο είναι;
> Βασίλειος.



ότι ασχολούμαστε μαζί του.

----------

DGeorge (08-05-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Ευχαριστω για τα "λαικ".
Προσπαθω να βοηθησω με τον ιδιορυθμο τροπο μου στην αναζητηση της αληθειας .

Δυο διαπιστωσεις : Ως αναμενετο το περιφημο Ποστ του FreeEnergy με το κωδικοποιημενο μηνυμα, 
που τους ξεφτιλιζει στα Κεντρικα ΠΖ παραμενει ως εχει. Ουδεις πλεον παταει σε αυτο το φορουμ.

Το περιφημο Λινκ που εβαλε εδω το μελος  alpha uk ,ειχε τεθει υπ'οψιν  του Hellagen.gr προ διετιας
και βαλε απο καποιον κυριο  απο το Παν/μιο Θρακης , μαλλον σοβαρο ανθρωπο .Φυσικα δεν ελαβε
απαντηση .


Cris Bakolas · Δημοκριτειο Πανεπιστημιο Θρακης
Καλησπέρα,

http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/.../water_vibrational_spectrum...

Σε  αυτό το link θα βρείτε επιστημονική δουλεια, ελεύθερη για όλους, με  ακριβείς συχνότητες κ.τ.λ.. Περιμένω απο τον κ.Ζωγράφο κάτι ανάλογο όσο  αφορά το επιστημονικό κομμάτι και όχι την "μηχανή", την οποία ο άνθρωπος  καλά θα κάνει να την "πατεντάρει".

Για την ιστορια , οταν ο ακαδημαικος της παρεας ειχε απορριψει πληρως την Εργασια πετρου:
"Το Υδρογονο ως Μεταλλο "   ο G.P   παντοτε δια αλληλογραφιας  ειχε αποδεχθει την Ηττα 
με  σκορ 3-1  η 4-1 . Το που σκοραρισε ο Πετρος δεν θελησε να αποκαλυψει και τεσπα ελεγε οτι ο Μουστακιας δεν ειναι
Θεωρητικος  αλλα Πειραματικος .
Οσα λινκ βαζω εδω και περικοπες , δεν μπορει να ειναι ολα επιτυχημενα  ,ας μου πιστωθει παρακαλω οτι τλχ
καποια  αξιζουν   εστω καποιου  ειδους  σχολιασμου .

----------


## kioan

> Ουδεις πλεον παταει σε αυτο το φορουμ.



Εθελοτυφλία λέγεται αυτό. 

Αν όπως λες δεν έρχεται κανείς τους εδώ, εμείς γιατί πρέπει να διαβάζουμε σε απευθείας μετάδοση την κάθε ανάρτησή τους; 
Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, φερέφωνα δεν χρειαζόμαστε. Όποιος θέλει να γράψει την άποψή του και να επιχειρηματολογήσει, ας έρθει. Την τελευταία φορά που έλεγξα οι εγγραφές ήταν ανοικτές και δωρεάν. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Παρανοηση:  Ειναι προφανες οτι στο επισημο φορουμ ΠΖ δεν παταει κανεις το ποδι του , αυτο
που συνδεσμος του προβαλλεται  φατσα καρτα  στο  zougla.gr 
Ειναι προφανεστατο οτι τλχ οι επικεφαλης της Προπαγανδας ΠΖ τρεμουν τα ηλεκτρονικα διοτι
τους  απογυμνωνει και βεβαια ειναι οι πλεον τακτικοι επισκεπτες.

Η παρεμβαση μου αυτη τη στιγμη ειχε  αλλο σκοπο  ..   πιο πανω  καποιος  φαν ΠΖ   θετει ενα θεμα 
Συντελεστης Βραχυνσης  ...  τωρα  μαλιστα   λεω  τα πιασαμε τα λεφτα μας   
Γκουγκλαρω  και που πεφτω  ;  
εδω  στα μερη μας .Παρακαλω  τα  φωτα  των ειδικων. 
*
triantag* 

  				 Συντελεστής βράχυνσης διπόλου κεραίας

Εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό ψάχνω να βρω ένα καλό διάγραμμα  του συντελεστή  βράχυνσης για την σωστή κατασκευή κεραιών και έχω βρει αντικρουόμενες  πληροφορίες.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71110

----------


## kioan

> ...καποιος φαν ΠΖ θετει ενα θεμα Συντελεστης Βραχυνσης...



Τώρα μάλιστα! 
Στα 10THz αντί να είναι περίπου 7,5μm (μικρόμετρα) η πλευρά του διπόλου της υποθετικής κεραίας, θα έπρεπε αναλόγως υλικού και γεωμετρίας να είναι μερικά nm (νανόμετρα) μικρότερη 

Αλλά αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες! Έτσι και αλλιώς ο Πολύ Ζαβός μόνο μια τανάλια έχει με την οποία κόβει σωληνάκια 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

Ερώτηση κρίσεως προς "ομάδα ΠΖ" (που προφανώς είναι περισσότερο εδώ μέσα παρά στο δικό τους) : 

Πόσες "κεραίες yagi" τεραχερτζικες (αν γινόταν να υπάρξουν) ,χωράνε σε ένα υποθετο?  ,🤣

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DGeorge

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από VaselPi
> 
> 
> Το δικό μας  φταίξιμο-ποίο είναι;
> Βασίλειος.
> 
> 
> 
> *ότι ασχολούμαστε μαζί του.*



Ν' ανοίξω _τώρα_ τις σαμπάνιες Γιάννη;
 Αν είναι να συνεχίσουμε την ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία, εδωμέσα, έχω να καταθέσω κι εγώ τη λίαν πρόσφατη ανακάλυψή μου σχετικά με το Γραφένιο: Υπάρχει, στη Φύση, σε τρελλά εξωπραγματικές συνθήκες (μαυρόασπρες τρύπες. και λίγα λέω) το Αντιγραφένιο, το οποίο είναι ακριβέστατο αντίγραφο του Γραφενίου, όπως επίσης και το Αντι-Αντιγραφένιο, το οποίο είναι η αντιύλη Γραφενίου κια, φυσικά, Αντιγραφενίου!
Όλων αυτών η δομή είναι κοινή. Βασίζεται δε στις εξής δονήσεις/ταλαντώσεις:





....Για να μην ξαναβάλω το άπαιχτο/κορυφαίο videάκι του φίλτατου Μάνου (manolena), το οποίο επίσης, ασχολείται με ταλαντώσεις.

----------


## manolena

> Ερώτηση κρίσεως προς "ομάδα ΠΖ" (που προφανώς είναι περισσότερο εδώ μέσα παρά στο δικό τους) : 
> 
> *Πόσες "κεραίες yagi" τεραχερτζικες* (αν γινόταν να υπάρξουν) ,χωράνε σε ένα υποθετο?  ,π€£
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Πάντως, όσες και να χωρούσαν, προβλέπω πως αν το δοκίμαζε κάποιο απο τα στραβά βοοειδή της περιβόητης ομάδας (μαζί με τον αρχηγό της και τους 
_δενξερωανανισχύουνόσαλέειοΠέτροςαλλάτονυποστηρίζωβ  λέπεNepomouk_) που μας τα έχει κάνει τσουρέκια με τις μπαρούφες της, θα ρίχνανε κάτι
 πυρηνοκίνητα χεσ@ματα που θα τα κάνανε όλα λαμπόγυαλο. Άσε δε τα επίσης πυρηνοκίνητα κλ@σίματα (ξέρετε που ακριβώς) 
που θα μας κάνανε.

----------


## nepomuk

επεξεργασία απο lepouras.

 δεν μας φτάνουν τα κουλά σου ε δεν θα έχουμε και τα ξέμπαρκα με το θέμα πολιτικοοικονομικά σου κουλά. να παραμείνεις στο θέμα(σχετικό αυτό μιας και είσαι μίλια μακριά.... αλλά λέμε τώρα).

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Η παρεμβαση μου αυτη τη στιγμη ειχε  αλλο σκοπο  ..   πιο πανω  καποιος  φαν ΠΖ   θετει ενα θεμα Συντελεστης Βραχυνσης  ...  τωρα  μαλιστα   λεω  τα πιασαμε τα λεφτα μας



Αφού θέλετε σώνει και καλά κύριε nepomuk (για τους δικούς σας λόγους ) να στηρίξετε μια ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση η οποία καταρίπτει ...εμμμ συγγνώμη παρακάμπτει βασικές αρχές της φυσικής τότε έχω να σας προτείνω αυτό: επειδή περιμένουμε την πατέντα είναι μυστικό και δεν μπορώ να το γράψω πατήστε όμως εδώ και μόνο εσείς θα το δείτε!
Τι θέλετε και ασχολείστε με την ...πραγματική επιστήμη; Έτσι κι αλλιώς μερικοί άνθρωποι είτε μιλάνε με το στόμα είτε παράγουν αέρια από το άλλο ...άκρο του σώματός τους είναι το ίδιο πράγμα! Αυτό το γράφω για τους Ζωγραφο_Pap_αρούληδες. Αν κι εσείς τους ακολουθείτε ( που δεν δείχνετε και διάθεση να σταματήσετε... ) θα με συγχωρέσετε αλλά θα πρέπει να σας συμπεριλάβω στην ίδια κατηγορία...

Υ.Γ.
Υπάρχει και σε 4 ...μυρωδιές: Σοκολάτα, τζίντζερ, τριαντάφυλλο, βιολέτα. Να τολμήσω να προτείνω την ...βιολέτα για αρχή; Στα επιστημονικά συνέδρια θα δίνει μια νότα κύρους!

----------


## VaselPi

_Αν είναι να συνεχίσουμε την ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία, εδωμέσα...._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *DGeorge.*

Διαφωνώ με το χαρακτηρισμό «ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία», των όσων γράφονται σε αυτό το νήμα. Είναι αλήθεια, ότι ξεφεύγουμε μερικές φορές και άλλοτε «το ρίχνουμε στην πλάκα», καθώς το όλο θέμα έχει και τη διασκεδαστική του πλευρά. Ωστόσο, οι 2338 απαντήσεις και οι 224207 εμφανίσεις (αναλογία 100:1) μαρτυρούν για το μεγάλο και αμείωτο ενδιαφέρων που παρουσιάζει αυτή η θεματολογία. Από τις 224207 εμφανίσεις, αν το 1 % έγιναν από την «άλλη πλευρά», θα επρόκειτο για μεγάλη επιμορφωτική και κοινωνική προσφορά, καθότι η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται σε αυτό το νήμα είναι της επιστημονικής επιχειρηματολογίας, που πείθει.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> Πάντως, όσες και να χωρούσαν, προβλέπω πως αν το δοκίμαζε κάποιο απο τα στραβά βοοειδή της περιβόητης ομάδας (μαζί με τον αρχηγό της και τους 
> _δενξερωανανισχύουνόσαλέειοΠέτροςαλλάτονυποστηρίζωβ  λέπεNepomouk_) που μας τα έχει κάνει τσουρέκια με τις μπαρούφες της, θα ρίχνανε κάτι
>  πυρηνοκίνητα χεσ@ματα που θα τα κάνανε όλα λαμπόγυαλο. Άσε δε τα επίσης πυρηνοκίνητα κλ@σίματα (ξέρετε που ακριβώς) 
> που θα μας κάνανε.




Παντως αν πουμε οτι το υποθετο ειναι κυλινδρικο και εχει μηκος 1cm και πλατος 0,5 αν ο μεγαλος αυτος εφευρετης καταφερει και κατασκευασει κεραιες yagi 21 στοιχειων (ναι εκατσα και το κανα  :Tongue2:  ) για τις συχνοτητες που λεει (300τ) θα μπορεσει να παρει γκινες οτι ειναι ο πρωτος ανθρωπος που εβαλε ταυτοχρονα 400000 κεραιες στον πρωκτο του  :hahahha:  (εδω αν εκανα κανα μηδενικο λαθος παιζει να ταν και 4 εκατομμυρια... αλλα δε το ξανακανω με τιποτα )
Ας του το μεταφερουν τα βοδια που κανουν μπανιστηρι, γιατι και το Γκινες δινει λεφτα και καμποσα μαλιστα. Πρωτα πρεπει να φτιαξει τις νανομετρικες κεραιες ομως  :Lol: 
Αν παει στην intel που χουν τα μηχανηματα και την τεχνογνωσια για τετοιες διαστασεις μηπως και του το φτιαξουν ετσι διαφημηστικα  :hahahha:   που ξερεις? μπορει και να δεχτουν, αν δεχτει να πει δημοσια παιρνοντας το γκινες ονομα χορηγου  :hahahha:  (οτι το υψισυχνο υλικο για την κατασκευη του εν λογο τεραχερτζικου υποθετου εγινε απο την Ιντελ)



ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΕΘΗ αγαπητα βουρλα που παρακολουθειτε περισσοτερο εδω παρα στο δικο σας φορουμ  :Wink:  (ναι κι εσυ χημικε μηχανικε με διπλωμα απ το κατω βερολινο και μεντορα με οσκαρ)


επισεις, πειτε του να μη βαλει αλουμινοταινιες γιατι θα του κανουν κακο.
Ουτε υδρογονο.
Γραφενιο ας βαλει, γιατι οχι?  αφου κι αυτο ειναι νανομετρικο υλικο


ΥΓ, τον φανταζομαι οπως διαφημηζε τον "χειροποιητο πυκνωτη απο βιολογικο γραφενιο" που φωναζε με επαρση "αυτο το σκατουλακι εχει 20F χωρητικοτητα" να ναι στα γκινες και να δειχνει το υποθετο πριν το χρησιμοποισει και να λεει με υπερυφανια "αυτο το σκατουλακι εχει μεσα 400000 κεραιες yagi" ενω διπλα να χει σαν παραδειγμα μη ζωγραφιας τεχνολογιας μια yagi δεκαμετρικη

----------

manolena (09-05-18)

----------


## manolena

> Παντως αν πουμε οτι το υποθετο ειναι κυλινδρικο και εχει μηκος 1cm και πλατος 0,5 αν ο μεγαλος αυτος εφευρετης καταφερει και κατασκευασει κεραιες yagi 21 στοιχειων (ναι εκατσα και το κανα  ) για τις συχνοτητες που λεει (300τ) θα μπορεσει να παρει γκινες οτι ειναι ο πρωτος ανθρωπος που εβαλε ταυτοχρονα 400000 κεραιες στον πρωκτο του  (εδω αν εκανα κανα μηδενικο λαθος παιζει να ταν και 4 εκατομμυρια... αλλα δε το ξανακανω με τιποτα )
> Ας του το μεταφερουν τα βοδια που κανουν μπανιστηρι, γιατι και το Γκινες δινει λεφτα και καμποσα μαλιστα. Πρωτα πρεπει να φτιαξει τις νανομετρικες κεραιες ομως 
> Αν παει στην intel που χουν τα μηχανηματα και την τεχνογνωσια για τετοιες διαστασεις μηπως και του το φτιαξουν ετσι διαφημηστικα   που ξερεις? μπορει και να δεχτουν, αν δεχτει να πει δημοσια παιρνοντας το γκινες ονομα χορηγου  (οτι το υψισυχνο υλικο για την κατασκευη του εν λογο τεραχερτζικου υποθετου εγινε απο την Ιντελ)
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΕΘΗ αγαπητα βουρλα που παρακολουθειτε περισσοτερο εδω παρα στο δικο σας φορουμ  (ναι κι εσυ χημικε μηχανικε με διπλωμα απ το κατω βερολινο και μεντορα με οσκαρ)
> 
> 
> ...



Μου έχουνε φύγει οι μύξες απο τα γέλια.

----------

nick1974 (09-05-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> _Αν είναι να συνεχίσουμε την ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία, εδωμέσα...._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *DGeorge.*
> 
> Διαφωνώ με το χαρακτηρισμό «ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία», των όσων γράφονται σε αυτό το νήμα. Είναι αλήθεια, ότι ξεφεύγουμε μερικές φορές και άλλοτε «το ρίχνουμε στην πλάκα», καθώς το όλο θέμα έχει και τη διασκεδαστική του πλευρά. Ωστόσο, οι 2338 απαντήσεις και οι 224207 εμφανίσεις (αναλογία 100:1) μαρτυρούν για το μεγάλο και αμείωτο ενδιαφέρων που παρουσιάζει αυτή η θεματολογία. Από τις 224207 εμφανίσεις, αν το 1 % έγιναν από την «άλλη πλευρά», θα επρόκειτο για μεγάλη επιμορφωτική και κοινωνική προσφορά, καθότι η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται σε αυτό το νήμα είναι της επιστημονικής επιχειρηματολογίας, που πείθει.
> Βασίλειος.



Φίλε Βασίλη, και όλοι οι άλοι, συγχώρα με για την παρεξήγηση. Όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε, για ποιές αναρτήσεις αναφέρομαι με τον όρο "μπουρδολογία". Λίγος σεβασμός, ακόμα και στην βασική Φυσική, δεν θα έβλαπτε. Παρέθεσα σε προηγούμενή μου *ανάρτηση* είχα εξηγήσει τεκμηριωμένα πως ξεκινάει, ήδη από τον πρόλογο, ο βαιασμός της Βασικής Φυσικής, κατ' εξακολούθηση και κατά συρροή. Δεν θα μπω στο παιχνιδάκι 'ερωταποκρίσεων'. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για τα γραφόμενά μου, κατά πόσον είναι σωστά, ή λάθος, η τεράστια βιβλιοθήκη του Internet είναι διαθέσιμη για να τον διαφωτίσει και λεπτομερώς. Αν βρει αντίθετα στοιχεία, ας μου τα ΄τρίψει στη μούρη', (πάντα όμως τεκμηριωμένα). Διαφορετικά δεν αποτελούν στοιχεία επιστημονικής επιχειρηματολογίας, που πείθουν.
Όποιος επιχειρεί με επιστημονική επιχειρηματολογία, να με πείσει ότι η *ποοσότητα του ρεύματος* της εμπνευσάρας *είναι τόσα KW*, θα έχει από εμένα την αρμόδια αντίδραση:



 

Αν δεν του αρέσει, εδώ είναι η ομάδα Διαχείρισης, για να με καταγγείλει!!!

Δεν είχα, και ούτε έχω την πρόθεση συμπεριφοράς οδοστρωτήρα (Είστε όλοι μπουρδολόγοι! ), και ζητώ ξανά ταπεινά συγγνώμη, αν 'τα πυρά μου' πήραν και κάποιον αθώο!

----------

nick1974 (09-05-18), 

VaselPi (09-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Μου έχουνε φύγει οι μύξες απο τα γέλια.



Έναν ηθοποιό να μοιάζει λιγο με το γεροξεκουτη θέλω και θα χτυπήσουμε ρεκόρ στο yt 🤣

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Έναν ηθοποιό να μοιάζει λιγο με το γεροξεκουτη θέλω και θα χτυπήσουμε ρεκόρ στο yt π€£




Για ηθοποιο δεν εχω καλυτερο απο τον  "Σφηνοτουβλακια - Μερβεγιε ".
(θα χρειαστει σοβαντισμα - ρετουσαρισμα)

Απο Επαναστατη ομως βρηκα εναν που ειναι "φτυστος"


Ypsi.jpg

Εδω μια  απο τις Βιογραφιες του .

*Ο Πόντιος αρχηγός της Επανάστασης*

...................................

http://www.pontos-news.gr/article/19...ros-ypsilantis

----------


## vasilllis

> _Αν είναι να συνεχίσουμε την ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία, εδωμέσα...._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *DGeorge.*
> 
> Διαφωνώ με το χαρακτηρισμό «ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία», των όσων γράφονται σε αυτό το νήμα. Είναι αλήθεια, ότι ξεφεύγουμε μερικές φορές και άλλοτε «το ρίχνουμε στην πλάκα», καθώς το όλο θέμα έχει και τη διασκεδαστική του πλευρά. Ωστόσο, οι 2338 απαντήσεις και οι 224207 εμφανίσεις (αναλογία 100:1) μαρτυρούν για το μεγάλο και αμείωτο ενδιαφέρων που παρουσιάζει αυτή η θεματολογία. Από τις 224207 εμφανίσεις, αν το 1 % έγιναν από την «άλλη πλευρά», θα επρόκειτο για μεγάλη επιμορφωτική και κοινωνική προσφορά, καθότι η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται σε αυτό το νήμα είναι της επιστημονικής επιχειρηματολογίας, που πείθει.
> Βασίλειος.



εγω προσωπικα την εχω πατησει και το εχω ανοιξει 100 φορες χωρις καν να ριξω μια ματια τι γραφει και πως.
Για την επιστημονικη επιχειρηματολογια τι να σχολιασω.Η εκπομπη της μενεγακη και της τσιμτσιλη μπραστα στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα βγαζει το καπελο στο ξεκατινιασμα.
Η επιστημη τελειωσε_και αρχιζει- Απο την στιγμη που τα οργανα επιβεβαιωσουν το αληθες.Μοναδικη(ισως να μου διαφευγει και αλλη) επιστημονικη προσεγιση αυτου του στυλ η αστρονομια ..

----------

DGeorge (09-05-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Αφού θέλετε σώνει και καλά κύριε nepomuk (για τους δικούς σας λόγους ) να στηρίξετε μια ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση η οποία καταρίπτει ...εμμμ συγγνώμη παρακάμπτει βασικές αρχές της φυσικής τότε έχω να σας προτείνω αυτό:



George Pap  «Μην προσπαθείτε να κατανοήσετε την κβαντομηχανική, αυτό συνιστά τη γοητεία της. Χαλαρώστε και απολαύστε την».
Feynman

Sotiris Papadelos  Θα  τολμήσω να κάνω μια πρόβλεψη, η μονάδα θα αποτελείται απο πολλές  επιμέρους μικρόμοναδες, ωστε η κβαντοποιηση των πρωτονίων του υδρογόνου  να μην αποσυνοχιζεται. Αλλα μπορει να ειμαι και λάθος και να εχει  επιτευχθεί η μακροκοσμικη κβαντική συμπεριφορά σε τέτοιο μέγεθος . Ολα  αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι μιλάμε για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στην  μονάδα.

 :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## kioan

> George Pap   «Μην προσπαθείτε να κατανοήσετε την κβαντομηχανική, αυτό συνιστά τη γοητεία της. Χαλαρώστε και απολαύστε την».



Είναι η κλασική ατάκα που κυκλοφορεί σχετικά με τον βιασμό. Εν προκειμένω σχετικά με τον βιασμό της Φυσικής από τον Πολύ Ζαβό. 

Για το κοπάδι αμόρφωτων οπαδών του ΠΖ, είναι ένας ακόμα τρόπος να τους πει "πίστευε και-μη-ερεύνα". 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Sotiris Papadelos  Θα  τολμήσω να κάνω μια πρόβλεψη, η μονάδα θα αποτελείται απο πολλές  επιμέρους μικρόμοναδες, ωστε η κβαντοποιηση των πρωτονίων του υδρογόνου  να μην αποσυνοχιζεται. Αλλα μπορει να ειμαι και λάθος και να εχει  επιτευχθεί η μακροκοσμικη κβαντική συμπεριφορά σε τέτοιο μέγεθος . Ολα  αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι μιλάμε για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στην  μονάδα.



Ερωτήσεις στον ...αέρα για τον κύριο nepomuk αφού δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να απαντήσεi:


*Ομοιως ομοίω αει πελάζει* ( Πλάτωνας. Μετάφραση: *Ο όμοιος τον όμοιο πάντα πλησιάζει* ). Είναι άραγε τόσο γνωστός σας ο Sotiris Papadelos ( αν και ...νοιώθω ότι θα του ταίριαζε ένα παρατσούκλι καλύτερα θα περιμένω την επόμενη κοτσάνα του! ) ώστε ...κόλλησε το μικροβίο της #ότι_να_ναι_ασχετολογίας σας;Σε ποιά γλώσσα είναι η λέξη: αποσυνοχίζεται;Μακροκοσμική *ΚΑΙ* κβαντική συμπεριφορά σε *ΤΙ* μέγεθος; Στο μέγεθος των ...κβαντισμένων πρωτονίων; Τα οποία πρωτόνια είναι ...μικροσκοπικά;Γνωρίζει ο "λαμπρός νέος" ( δικά σας λόγια ) τι σημαίνει το επίθετο: μακροκοσμικός;Γνωρίζει ο "υπεραλαμπρος νέος" ( δικά μου λόγια αυτά ) ότι αυτά που γράφει τα γράφει δημόσια και υπάρχει κίνδυνος να τα ...διαβάσουν κι άλλοι;Θα μας πει επιτέλους σε ποιό κβαντικό φαινόμενο στηρίζεται η παραγωγή τόσο μεγάλης ισχύος από την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση;

----------

kioan (10-05-18)

----------


## nestoras

Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε σε αυτη τη ζωη...  :Very Happy: 

Θα ξερασω βατραχακια που ελεγε και η Νανα...

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες - συμφορουμίτησες !
Θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι λίαν συντόμως σε πολύ μεγάλο επιστημονικό περιοδικό θα δημοσιευτεί η εργασία που κάναμε εγώ ( μετά τιμής: FreeEnergy ) και ο κύριος nepomuk. Έχουμε κατασκευάσει δε και σχετική ...συσκευή 299 γραμμαρίων ( όχι ...300 γραμμάρια που ισχυρίζονται μερικοί μερικοί! ) η οποία λειτουργεί με βάση την:

*Constructing Information Retrieval Systems Using Wireless Theory*
 
Αν και περιμένουμε διεθνή πατέντα και παρόλο που δεν το γνωρίζει ο κύριος nepomuk παίρνω εγώ το θάρρος και σας την δείχνω εσάς πρώτα: 
Constructing Information Retrieval Systems Using Wireless Theory.pdf
Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να είστε επιεικείς στα σχόλιά σας γιατί ούτε εγώ αλλά ούτε ο κύριος nepomuk γνωρίζουμε από κβαντομηχανική. Ο λαμπρός νέος Sotiris Papadelos Μηχ. Μηχανικός δεν θέλησε να σχολιάσει μόνο μας παρέπεμψε στον ηλεκτρολόγο, εμμμ... συγγνώμη ηλεκτρονικό μηχανικό στις υψηλές συχνότητες και σπουδές στη φυσική Απατεώνα εμμμ... συγγνώμη αλλά η συγκίνησή μου που ...δημοσιεύω την θεωρία μας είναι τόσο μεγάλη που μπερδεύομαι! Πέτρο και όχι Απατεώνα ήθελα να πω, Ζωγράφο. Είπε ο κύριος Papadelos ότι ο Ζωγράφος ζωγραφίζει με την κβαντομηχανική και καλά θα κάνουμε να χαλαρώσουμε και να τον απολαύσουμε...

Αν επίσης βρείτε παραπάνω από 21 λάθη στη θεωρία μας μην επικοινωνήσετε ούτε μαζί μου ούτε με τον κύριο nepomuk. Ο Απατεώνας εμμμ να πάλι μου ξέφυγε... ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος ήθελα να πω ξέρει από αυτά. Σε εκείνο να τα απευθυνθείτε!

----------


## nepomuk

Αγαπητε FreeEnergy 

Με τιμα η συνεργασια μαζι σας , τα ευσημα που αποδιδετε σε καθε ποσταρισμα μου κτλπ .
Το κοινο μας πονημα : "Information Retrieval Systems" 
απεδειχθη προφητικο και ολοι μιλαμε σημερα για  Data Mining ,απο σκορπιες παρολες που
δημοσιευονται δεξια κι αριστερα .
Εχω ομως μια μεγαλη απορια πως εσεις ενας Καταξιωμενος εκπαιδευτικος εστω και εξ'αποστασεως 
Using Wireless Theory  ΔΕΝ:
α)διακρινατε την Δυσλεξια που ταλαιπωρει αυτον τον Λαμπρο Νεο θεωρητικο Φυσικο κ Παπαδελο
β)τον εμπαιγμο σας απο τον G.P. (σας γλενταει κανονικα) Με το ΤΙΠ  που σας προσφερε απλοχερα :
Απολαυστε την Κβαντομηχανικη .(αν δεν μπορειτε να την αποφυγετε)

Κατοπιν κοπων και βασανων ανεκτησα  το   εξης :
(χθες δημοσιευθηκε  )  απο πιστο  ΠΖ που περασε την μιση ζωη του Εξορυσσοντας Πετρελαιο

Sentikiotis Phaedon
Sentikiotis Phaedon Πρέπει να ανταποκριθούμε στην πρόκληση. Η εφεύρεση του Π.Ζ. θα γράψει ιστορία. Τόλμη και περίσκεψη χρειάζεται.

Ειλικρινα σας συγχαιρω κ.Ενεργιτη ,για αλλη μια φορα  αποδειχθηκατε διορατικος και πολυς κοσμος ακολουθησε τις προτροπες σας .
{ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!! By ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ}

Δεν θέλει μυαλό θέλει πίστη στην εφεύρεση και να είμαστε σίγουροι πως ότι και
να γίνει ότι και να κάνουν αυτοί με οποιοδήποτε κόστος όσο κι αν
πονάει εμείς θα είμαστε εκεί να σας στηρίξουμε! 

Να περνατε καλα κ Κωστα.

----------


## leosedf

Τι ηλεκτρολύσεις, υδρογόνα, μέταλλα, ρεύμα, κβαντομηχανικές, data mining και λοιπές πίπες, αν κάνει freddo capuccino με έπεισε ο πστης ο παπ, θα πάρω ένα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> β)τον εμπαιγμο σας απο τον G.P. (σας γλενταει κανονικα) Με το ΤΙΠ  που σας προσφερε απλοχερα : Απολαυστε την Κβαντομηχανικη .(αν δεν μπορειτε να την αποφυγετε)



Ο George Pap_αρας δεν μπορεί να ...γλεντήσει *ούτε ραδίκι*! Ποιό ΤΙΠ μωρέ και *βλακείες*; Επειδή αναμάσησε κάτι που είπε ο Feynman πάει να πει ότι η ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση λειτουργεί βάση κβαντομηχανικής; Ακόμη περιμένω αυτόν και τον Sotiris Papadelos να μας πουν: "Να σε αυτό το κβαντομηχανικό φαινόμενο στηρίζεται..." Αντ' αυτού έχω εσένα να λες* χαζομάρες* ότι ένας *άσχετος* που λέει *ψέματα* τόσο μεγάλα όσο μεγάλος είναι και ο τίτλος του: χημικός μηχανικός με σπουδές στην Γερμανία και μέντορα Νομπελίστα, με ...γλεντάει; Αυτό ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως να το πάρω τώρα... Αν και *μόνο για γέλια είναι*. Εχω αποδομήσει τις ανοησίες που είπαν οι ψεύτες Ζωγράφο_George_Pap_αρουληδες με επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα. Έρχεσαι εσύ ο *ταγμενός τιμητής* να πεις τι ακριβώς τώρα; Ότι επειδή γνωρίζουν τον ...Feynman η ανυπαρκτη συσκευή στηρίζεται στην κβαντομηχανική;
Έχω υπομονη και ...επιμονή. Πείτε του George Pap_αρα και του Sotiris Papadelos ότι αν θέλουν να με ...γλεντήσουν ας προσπαθήσουν να απαντήσουν σε αυτά: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882 όσο δεν απαντούν σε αυτά ή τα κβαντισμένα πρωτόνια του υδρογόνου αποσυνοχίζονται τότε ...*γλεντάνε τον εαυτό τους μόνοι τους*!





*Έλληνες την του σπέρματος πρώσιν απουσίαν καλούσιν και συνουσίαν την μίξιν.* (Πλούταρχος, 47-120 μ.Χ., Αρχαίος Έλληνας ιστορικός)  
[Μετάφραση: οι Έλληνες ονομάζουν την εκσπερμάτωση «απουσία» και το σμίξιμο «συνουσία»]

----------


## nick1974

Κάτι τριξιματα που ακούγονται είναι τα κόκκαλα  του Feynman...




Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolena

> Αγαπητε FreeEnergy 
> 
> ...β)*τον εμπαιγμο σας απο τον G.P. (σας γλενταει κανονικα)* Με το ΤΙΠ  που σας προσφερε απλοχερα :
> Απολαυστε την Κβαντομηχανικη .(αν δεν μπορειτε να την αποφυγετε)
> ...



Μα, ένα γλέντι... Μα τι γλέντι... Δηλαδή ο Δάσκαλός μας εδώ τι να πεί πως έχει κάνει αυτουνού του George Pap(άρα) άμα ο Pap(άρας) γλεντάει τον Δάσκαλο; 

Τι διαβάζω Θεέ μου! Τι διαβάζω εδώ μέσα επιτέλους;...

----------


## nepomuk

> Ο George Pap_αρας δεν μπορεί να ...γλεντήσει *ούτε ραδίκι*!  ...*γλεντάνε τον εαυτό τους μόνοι τους*!



Προφητικη η διαπιστωση σας ! Και εγενετο Φως ! Μετα απο μακρα περιοδο σιωπης η Ερευνητικη Ομαδα ΠΖ , ελαλησε δινοντας  αρκετες απαντησεις (τροπος του λεγειν)
σε χρονιζοντα ερωτηματα .Ειναι ηλιου φαεινοτερον οτι οι απαντησεις εστω με μισολογα, απευθυνονται αποκλειστικα εδω στα Ηλεκτρονικα 
και στα μελη που αμφισβητησαν 100 % αυτην την ερευνητικη προσπαθεια 
Βεβαια εδω κατα φιλτατο μελος ολα τα ερωτηματα συμποσουνται στο Θεμελιωδες : Απο που κλανει το μπαρμπουνι ; και αυτο εμεινε αναπαντητο .
Ετσι ομως μπορει να γινει διαλογος ; Τεσπα ο ερευνητης  ας βγει καποια στιγμη να καθαρισει το ονομα του τλχ  απο την ακραια  (Πολιτικη ισως) Απατη .
Παραθετω ενδεικτικα λινκ για μην θεσω αυτουσιες τις απαντησεις και θεωρηθει σπαμ ,η και ευνοια σε εναν αμφιλεγομενο ηλεκτρολογο.
http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/509-%CE...D%CF%83%CE%B7/

Μετα το γλεντι του αντιπαθους εδω G.P  ,με νεα βαρυσημαντη τοποθετηση του ,αποδιδει τις δευουσες τιμες
στο εκλεκτο μελος της παρεας μας κ FreeEnergy .Για οσους αρεσκονται στην Σημειολογια η λεξη: " Respect"
προβληματιζει  και θα συζητηθει πολυ .Κατ 'αρχην εχουμε για πρωτη φορα  σε κειμενο μελους της προπαγανδιστικης
ομαδας ΠΖ  , φραση που αναγεται σε  αριστεριστικες οργανωσεις .
Οι πρεσβυτεροι εδω ισως  θα  ανατρεξουν στο αριστεριστικο συνθημα  (ασχετο) "Τιμη Τιμη στο Χρηστο Τσουτσουμη"

Τεσπα   αυτη η .. (δια,απο ,υπερ)στροφη  στο λογο και τα  εργα του G.P   παρατιθεται αυτουσια για να βγαλει  ο αναγνωστης
τα δικα του συμπερασματα .

                   "Συγχαρητήρια Κε Παπαγεωργίου. 

       Μόλις αποκαλύψατε στο τσόντοForum ότι τους τρολάρετε αγρίως και τα βόδια σας χειροκροτούν!!! 
        Respect "

----------


## kioan

> ...οι απαντησεις εστω με μισολογα, απευθυνονται αποκλειστικα εδω στα Ηλεκτρονικα...



Άμα τα θεωρείς μισόλογα και εσύ, ο άρχοντας των μισόλογων, πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι μπορεί να γράφουν  :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

> φραση που αναγεται σε  αριστεριστικες οργανωσεις .
> 
>  Οι πρεσβυτεροι εδω ισως  θα  ανατρεξουν στο αριστεριστικο συνθημα  (ασχετο) "Τιμη Τιμη στο Χρηστο Τσουτσουμη"



ειχες δεν ειχες προσπαθησες να περασεις απ την πισω πορτα την γνωστη σου ΠΡΟΠΑΓΑΝΔΑ.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Μετα απο μακρα περιοδο σιωπης η Ερευνητικη Ομαδα ΠΖ , ελαλησε δινοντας  αρκετες απαντησεις (τροπος του λεγειν) σε χρονιζοντα ερωτηματα .Ειναι ηλιου φαεινοτερον οτι οι απαντησεις εστω με μισολογα, απευθυνονται αποκλειστικα εδω στα Ηλεκτρονικα και στα μελη που αμφισβητησαν 100 % αυτην την ερευνητικη προσπαθεια



Αν δεν έχετε κάνει λάθος στον σύνδεσμο αυτό που δείχνετε κύριε nepomuk είναι από το ...2016; "Μετά από μακρά περίοδο σιωπής..."; Μήπως από το 2016 μέχρι σήμερα υπάρχει "μακρά περίοδος σιωπής" γιατί δεν έχουν να πουν τίποτα; Εσείς προσωπικά το ψάξατε αυτό κύριε nepomuk ή σας υπέδειξαν τι να γράψετε; Απαντήσεις σε αυτά: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882 σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς δίνονται σε μια παντελώς άσχετη ανάρτηση με βαρύγδουπο τίτλο: "Ηλεκτρομαγνητική μεγένθυση" και συννημένο ένα χαρτί που απλά δείχνει ...συντελεστές θορύβου; Αντιγραφή επικόληση από βιβλία της τρίτης λυκείου; Σε ποιό ακριβώς σημείο εκεί αποδυκνείεται ότι η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση εκμεταλεύεται κβαντομηχανικά φαινόμενα; Επείδή ο ...τίτλος είναι ...κάτι που θα ...ταίριαζε σε κβαντομηχανική; Ή μήπως γιατί ο Sotiris Papadelos διέγραψε με την μια το CERN ( ένα πείραμα στο οποίο έχουν δαπανηθεί δις και μετέχουν τόσες χώρες );
Λέει κατά λέξη ο "υπέρλαμπρος νέος":





> έχετε μετρήσει αγωγιμότητες στα διαφορα στάδια της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής μεγέθυνσης και τι συμπεράσματα βγάλατε;



Ποιά ηλεκτρομαγνητική μεγέθυνση; Τι είναι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική μεγέθυνση; Σε ποιό σημείο της ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεσης γίνεται ...ηλεκτρομαγνητική μεγέθυνση; Το σύστημα κεραιών horn + yagi το κάνει αυτό; Η αγαπημένη ...απολαβή του ψεύτη Ζωγράφου; Πείτε του κυρίου Sotiris Papadelos να μείνει στον τομέα του παρακαλώ... Δεν είναι καν και φυσικός! Πόσο μάλλον "λαμπρός νέος" στην κβαντομηχανική!

Το συννημένο για τους ...συντελεστές θορύβου πώς απαντά σε οτιδήποτε από αυτα: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882 ; Επειδή κάποιος ( σίγουρα όχι ο ψεύτης Ζωγράφος ) αντέγραψε τον τύπο για το SNR ( Signal / Noise Ratio ) σημαίνει ότι απαντά σε ...οτιδήποτε; Σημαίνει ότι:





> οτι οι απαντησεις εστω με μισολογα, απευθυνονται αποκλειστικα εδω στα Ηλεκτρονικα και στα μελη που αμφισβητησαν 100 % αυτην την ερευνητικη προσπαθεια



Ποιές απαντήσεις; Πάρτε μια μια τις ερωτήσεις κύριε nepomuk και προσπαθήστε να απαντήσετε έστω και μία με ένα απλό τύπο για το SNR... 

Κύριε nepomuk ψάξατε αρκετά για να βρείτε μια ανάρτηση πριν από 2 χρόνια που δεν απαντά σε τίποτα. Δείχνει τύπους υπολογισμού του SNR και θριαμβολογέιτε ότι αυτό είναι απαντήσεις; Τα άβουλα πρόβατα που ακολουθούν τον ψέυτη Ζωγράφο δεν θέλουν και πολύ να πιστέψουν στο τέλος του κόσμου όταν τους δείχνεις μια απλή εξίσωση υπολογισμού θορύβου. Άσε που θα νομίζουν ότι την σκέφτηκε ο ...ψεύτης Ζωγράφος ο ίδιος! Είναι σαν τις ταινίες στον κινηματογράφο που οι εξερευνητές έδιναν χάντρες και χρωματιστά γυαλιά στους ιθαγενείς και εκείνοι προσκυνούσαν εκστασιασμένοι! Ο δε "λαμπρός νέος" ( δικά σας λόγια ) χωρίς να ξέρει καν τι του γίνεται μιλά για ..."ηλεκτρομαγνητική μεγέθυνση" λες και υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα, αλλά είπαμε, σμπρώχτο προς την κβαντομηχανική μπας και γίνει τίποτα... Αν πάλι ο "λαμπρός νέος" εννοεί την ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΓΕΘΥΝΣΗ τότε καλά θα κάνει να πάει σπίτι του και να μην ασχοληθεί ξανά με το θέμα.

Λέει ο "λαμπρός νέος" στην ίδια ανάρτηση:





> Επίσης κατά την μεταφορά ιόντων του υδρογονου στην πολυμερη μεμβράνη,  προς παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, το κραμμα που επαφύεται των  μεμβρανών λειτουργεί σαν δευτερος ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός για το υδρογόνο;



Ο ψεύτης Ζωγράφος δεν είπε ( και έδειξε ) ότι τα μέταλλα είναι πάνω στα καπάκια του ταλαντωτή; Το γνωρίζει αυτό ο "υπερλαμπρος νέος" ( δικά μου λόγια );
Ο ψεύτης Ζωγράφος δεν είπε ότι η ( ανυπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση δεν έχει μεμβράνες; Το γνωρίζει ο ...νέος αυτό;
Φυσικά αφού είναι ψεύτης ο Ζωγράφος τι αλήθειες να πει;

Άραγε έχει δείξει κανείς στον Sotiris Papadelos όλες τις χαζομάρες που είπαν ( και έκαναν ) ο Ζωγράφος και ο George Pap_αρας;





> "Συγχαρητήρια Κε Παπαγεωργίου. 
> Μόλις αποκαλύψατε στο τσόντοForum ότι τους τρολάρετε αγρίως και τα βόδια σας χειροκροτούν!!! 
>         Respect "



Τι ακριβώς περιμένει ο George Pap_αρας; Να του απαντήσω εκεί για να έχει κάτι να ...διαγράψει;  :Tongue2:  Ας κάτσει ξανά να διαβάσει μια μια τις αρχικές λέξεις! Τι άλλο θέλει δηλαδή; Χμμμ... Λες να μην έχει δικαιώματα διαχειριστή εκεί και να μην μπορεί να διαγράψει τίποτα;  :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

> Το συννημένο για τους ...συντελεστές θορύβου πώς απαντά σε οτιδήποτε από αυτα: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882 ; Επειδή κάποιος ( σίγουρα όχι ο ψεύτης Ζωγράφος ) αντέγραψε τον τύπο για το SNR ( Signal / Noise Ratio ) σημαίνει ότι απαντά σε ...οτιδήποτε;




τον S/N ειχε μπροστα του, αυτον εβαλε. :Tongue2: 
Αν ειχε καμια συνταγη της βεφας θα μαθαιναμε πως να φτιαχνουμε σαγανακι φλαμπε σε ουζο  :Lol: 

περιμενω να δω στη "μαθηματικη αποδειξη" των 17 σελιδων τι random τυπους και οτι ξεκαρφωτη ηλιθιοτητα βρει μπροστα του θα γραψει  :hahahha: 



[off topic]Ωραιο το φλαμπε σαγανακι αλλα μη το δοκιμασει κανεις με πλωμαρι που προτεινει η βεφα, παιζει να ειναι και το μονο ουζο που δε γινεται φλαμπε.[/off topic] :Cool:

----------


## nepomuk

Συγγνωμη επι της προπαγανδας :
Βλεπω σημερα  στο "επισημο" φορουμ Πζ  στον ζουγκλα μετα  απο μακρα περιοδο αφωνιας  και  στο
"Ο Πέτρος απαντάει στις απορίες σας."  5  απαντησεις πριν 6-7  ωρες ..  βλεπετε  κατω κατω  τις σημερινες.
Συμφωνω  εκ των προτερων : Ο Θεος να τις κανει  απαντησεις  .....   η προπαγανδα που ειναι ; οεο  ....
Ισως  η ομαδα πζ  μας  λεει  ...   "Κοιτατε   πιο πανω   τι εχουμε  γραψει "  ...  συμφωνω  καθολου δεν επεισθην .
Η "ειδηση" ειναι οτι οι "επισημοι" βγηκαν απο το καβουκι τους  ...
Τελος και για τη πλακα  να  αναφερω ενα  τελευταιο  του παπ   οτι ειμαστε   "ψιλικατζηδες "   ενοωντας  ; πανω  στην
Βαση  της  θεαματικοτητας , απηχησης στο Κοσμο με βαση  τα στατιστικα  που παρεθεσε ο VaselPi .
πχ  μπροστα  στις  δεκαδες εκατομυρια   θεασεις ανα τον κοσμο των σελιδων προπαγανδας ΠΖ  ... τι να σου κανουν  τα ηλεκτρονικα ;  
Τεσπα   ουκ εν τω  πολλω το ευ και η αληθεια   και παρακαλω  μακρια  η προπαγανδα  απο μενα  ...
στο φιναλε  το  πουλακι ελαλησε , το τι  ειπε   να μην το χρεωθω  κι αυτο .
Η Κοντρα παπ - freeΕnergy , βγαζει γελιο , πως να  το κρυψωμεν αλλωστε  ...
να μη κοψουμε  και το χαμογελο .

Edit : προφανως και δεν εχει δικαιωματα διαχειριστη στο "επισημο"  ,αφου και τα  δικα του ποσταρισματα 
περνανε  μερες για να  εγκριθουν .  Εκει που ειναι συνδιαχειριστης   ειναι  το   φ/β funclub  ΠΖ .
Εξ ' αυτου μια  φορα  τον ειχα  αποκαλεσει Λοχαγο  του κινηματος  , παιδονομο , στρατοχωροφυλακα  κτλπ
τον εκανα Τουρκο  και μου εδειξε  τη πρωτη κιτρινη καρτα.
Απο το φ/β    φαν   αποστελοντας  αιτημα "Φιλιας" προς   εμε κα  εμου του Χανου αποδεχθεντος   , με διεγραψε - μπλοκαρισε.
Επιβεβαιωνοντας  αλλη μια  φορα  το  Οπου  Γιωργος  και  Καθαρμα.
σσ  η αληθεια  να λεγεται , του ειχα  κανει "λαικ" σε  ποσταρισματα  του  ..   και δεν γουσταρε  να τον σχολιαζω  κτλπ κτλπ ...
οποτε  πηρε  αναποδες  κτλπ  και νασου  η  ..   εξυπναδα  ...
Κοκινη καρτα δια βιου .

----------


## kioan

> Τελος και για τη πλακα  να  αναφερω ενα  τελευταιο  του παπ   οτι ειμαστε   "ψιλικατζηδες "   ενοωντας  ; πανω  στην Βαση  της  θεαματικοτητας , απηχησης στο Κοσμο με βαση  τα στατιστικα  που παρεθεσε ο VaselPi .
> πχ  μπροστα  στις  δεκαδες εκατομυρια   θεασεις ανα τον κοσμο των σελιδων προπαγανδας ΠΖ  ... τι να σου κανουν  τα ηλεκτρονικα ;




Μου θυμίζει τον έτερο ελπιδοφόρο αντισεισμικό εργοδηγό (και υποστηρικτή του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου), ο οποίος μετρούσε την επιστημονικότητα της (χωρίς peer review) ultimate δημοσίευσής του βάσει του αριθμού των views  :Lol: 

Οι περιπτώσεις τους έχουν ένα κοινό. Έχοντας συνηθίσει να απευθύνονται σε όχλο αμόρφωτων Νεάντερταλ, δεν μπόρεσαν να απαντήσουν στην τεκμηριωμένη κριτική που τους έγινε και να στηρίξουν με επιστημονικό τρόπο τους ισχυρισμούς τους. 
Πέρα από τα διάφορα άλλα forums _- ω! τι σύμπτωσις -_ και οι δύο ξεβρακώθηκαν στο hlektronika.gr  :Rolleyes: 

Για την ιστορία ο εργοδηγός δεν μπόρεσε ποτέ να απαντήσει με επιστημονικό τρόπο εδώ και εδώ, αρκούνταν μόνο στο να επαναλαμβάνει τα όσα ήθελε να πιστέψει. Η δημοσιευμένη εργασία του, απέχοντας πολύ από το να χαρακτηριστεί επιστημονική, ήταν απλά μια παράθεση μαθηματικών τύπων φυσικής γυμνασίου.
Παρομοίως ο Πολύ Ζαβός ή η "επιστημονική" ομάδα του δεν απάντησαν ποτέ σε τίποτα από αυτά. Η περίφημη 17σέλιδη ηλεκτροφασματική θεωρία δεν είδε ποτέ το φως της δημοσιότητας και αρκείται στο να αναφέρει έννοιες που δεν κατανοεί αλλά ακούγονται επιστημονικές και αυθαίρετους αριθμούς/ποσοστά για να παπαγαλίζει ο περίγυρός του.


Κάτι ακόμα που συνδέει τους δύο αυτούς "εφευρέτες" είναι πως, ενώ κατά δήλωσή τους και οι δύο ήθελαν η "εφεύρεσή" τους να χρησιμοποιηθεί για το καλό της ανθρωπότητας, τελικά η έρ'μη η ανθρωπότητα τις στερείται ακόμη  :Wink:  
Ο ένας κρατάει κρυφό το πως μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε υπάρχοντα κτίρια γιατί θέλει να την πουλήσει και να γίνει πολυεκατομυριούχος (περιέργως κανένας αγοραστής δεν πείστηκε), ο άλλος την κρατά επτασφράγιστη και δεν την δίνει ούτε στους δικούς του ανθρώπους που εξακολουθούν να πληρώνουν για ρεύμα/ΑΠΕ/ορυκτά καύσιμα (περιέργως επίσης κανένας αγοραστής δεν πείστηκε όταν προσπάθησε να του την πουλήσει).

----------

seismic (11-05-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Δυο λογια για τον Seismic και επι προσωπικου .
Απο χθεσινη Βολιδοσκοπηση : Ειναι ετοιμος να υπογραψει για πιλοτικο εργο (Ιδιωτικο).
Πιστος μεν -ανεξηγητα -στον ΠΖ  αλλα καμμια σχεση με μηχανοραφιες , βυζαντινισμους,
σκοταδισμους, ΧΟΝΤΡΟΥΣ , μαιντανους , κεκραχτες κτλπ .
Παιζει στα ισια ο ανθρωπος , ειναι ανοικτος  σε ολους: να σου γραψει , απαντησει , μιλησει δια ζωσης στο τηλεφωνο
κτλπ    ειναι  η μερα  με τη νυχτα  .
Τον εχω στολισει  καταλληλως   ιδιως  για τις   εμμονες του με το Ελληνικο κρατος  .
Ατρανταχτο  επιχειρημα  : Εφ'οσον η καινοτομια του  ειναι  ...  μια  στον  αιωνα  , τι  αναγκη εχει το δυσμοιρο , χρεωκοπημενο 
γραφειοκρατικο , διεφθαρμενο Ελληνικο Κρατος ;  
Τουναντιον   αυτο το κρατος   εχει   αναγκη  τον Seismic .
Κρατος   ειναι  και οι δημοι , κοινοτητες , περιφερρεις Κυκλαδων  κτλπ ,ας ζητησει εκει βοηθεια.
Τελος ο Γιαννης  δεν επιθυμει να σωσει την Ελλαδα  ,  αυτος να κονομησει πρωτα   η και να θησαυρισει επιθυμει
και μετα  ολα  τα  αλλα  , δηλ  να μην μας  ερθει καμμια   κεραμιδα  στο κεφαλι .
Επισης ειναι ανοικτος  σε  συνεργασιες  ,  οποιος   επενδυτης    -  συνεταιρος  ευπροσδεκτος   με το αζημιωτο κτλπ.
Το πως  ενας  τετοιος ανθρωπος  κατεληξε  στην ουρα  των υποστηρικτων ΠΖ  ...   αβυσσος  η  ψυχη των ερευνητων.
Ενδεχομενως  τα  κλικ  των επισκεπτων   των σελιδων υποστηριξης  Πζ  θεωρει  οτι  του δινουν ποντους και αναγνωρισιμοτητα.
ας  ειναι ...

----------

seismic (11-05-18)

----------


## leosedf

Να πούμε και για νευρωνικά δίκτυα κλπ για να το προσθέσουν και αυτό οι ηλίθιοι στην κατασκευή με τους τενεκέδες.
Ρίχτε ιδέες.

----------

nick1974 (11-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

Νευρωνικά δίκτυα υψηλής συχνότητας με παραδοσιακούς χειροποίητους πυκνωτές από βιολογικό γραφένιο με κεραίες yagi τύπου βραστηρα που εκπέμπουν στα 300 τέρα και παράγουν υδρογόνο (απ' το δυνατό όχι καμία κινεζια) που περνάει μέσα από υψισυχνα σωληνάκια και κάτι κυματοδηγους κομμένους με τεραστια  ακρίβεια με τσεκούρι κι από κάτω πλακέτες ότι να ναι με cpu για ταλαντωτή των τεραχερτζ 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

seismic (11-05-18)

----------


## llion

Κάποιος τύπος εκεί αποκαλεί το CERN απαρχαιωμένο  :Hammer:  :Lol: 

Ηλεκτρομαγνητική μεγέθυνση μορίου (νερού).  :Lol: 

Αγάπη μου μεγέθυνα το μόριο. Αλήθεια;
Ναι του νερού. Α, καλά.

----------


## nestoras

> Νευρωνικά δίκτυα υψηλής συχνότητας με παραδοσιακούς χειροποίητους πυκνωτές από βιολογικό γραφένιο με κεραίες yagi τύπου βραστηρα που εκπέμπουν στα 300 τέρα και παράγουν υδρογόνο (απ' το δυνατό όχι καμία κινεζια) που περνάει μέσα από υψισυχνα σωληνάκια και κάτι κυματοδηγους κομμένους με τεραστια  ακρίβεια με τσεκούρι κι από κάτω πλακέτες ότι να ναι με cpu για ταλαντωτή των τεραχερτζ.



Εχεις σκεφτει ποτε να γραψεις κανενα stand up comedy?

Θεος.... Αχαχαχα... Με τσεκουρι λεει....

----------

nick1974 (11-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Εχεις σκεφτει ποτε να γραψεις κανενα stand up comedy?
> 
> Θεος.... Αχαχαχα... Με τσεκουρι λεει....



Αυτό λέω εδώ και τόσα μυνήματα, ότι θέλω έναν ηθοποιό να μοιάζει με το ζωγράφο και θα σου φτιάξω σενάρια να χτυπήσει το yt overload απ' τα γέλια, αφού με εμπνέει ο τύπος 

Βασικά δε ξέρω αν τους έκοψε με τσεκουρι, σουγιά κολοκοτρονεικο η δόντια καρχαρία... Ότι κι αν χρησιμοποίησε το έκανε μετά από αιώνες μελέτης ώστε να πετύχει την απαιτούμενη ακρίβεια 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Παιζει στα ισια ο ανθρωπος , ειναι ανοικτος  σε ολους: να σου γραψει , απαντησει , μιλησει δια ζωσης στο τηλεφωνο κτλπ    ειναι  η μερα  με τη νυχτα  .



O ...Seismic είναι ο ...Ιωάννης Λυμπέρης; Αυτός έγραψε στα σχόλια τα εξής απερίγραπτα σε εκείνο ( άτιμοι πετρελεάδες το φάγατε το βίδεο! ) το ...περιβόητο βίντεο του Ουιλς: Αν έχουμε μια ράβδο κάθετα προς το έδαφος και στερεωμένη χαμηλά ( κοντά στο έδαφος ) αν την κινήσουμε από κάτω τότε στο υψηλότερο σημείο της η ενέργεια αυξάνει εκατοντάδες φορές και λόγω συντονισμού η ενέργεια ...απειρίζεται! Φυσικά όταν τον ρώτησα πως γίνεται αυτό απάντησε ( ή προσπάθησε να απαντήσει ) επιστημονικά αναμασώντας τα περι συντονισμού. Προσπάθησα να του εξηγήσω ότι δεν δουλεύει έτσι ο συντονισμός και μάλιστα του χάρισα και μια δική μου πατέντα! Να κύριε nepomuk πάνε στον άλλο ...εθνοσωτήρα ( διάβαζε: Λυμπέρη ) και θύμησέ του την πατέντα που του χάρισα:
Έχουμε δύο ηχεία με μεγάλο κώνο. Ας πούμε 30 εκατοστά. Είναι και τα δύο πανομοιότυπα. Ίδιο υλικό κατασκευής της καμπίνας. Ίδιο βάρος. Ίδιο σχέδιο καμπίνας. Ίδιο υλικό και βάρος στον κώνο. Μιλάμε για πανομοιότυπα!Το ένα λειτουργεί κανονικά όπως ξέρουμε αναπαράγοντας ήχο.Ξεκινάμε το ηχείο που παίζει κανονικά και αναπαράγουμε μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα.Βάζουμε απέναντί του στα 50 εκατοστά το άλλο ηχείο.Αλλάζουμε βηματικά την συχνότητα μέχρι το άλλο ηχείο που είναι απέναντι να ...συντονιστεί. Θα αρχίσει να κινείται η κάψα του.Αφού κινείται η κάψα του δεύτερου ηχείου λόγω συντονισμού θα λειτουργήσει σαν γενήτρια και θα παράγει ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα!Αφού λόγω συντονισμού ( και κατά Λυμπέρη ευαγγέλιο ) η ενέργεια στο δεύτερο ηχείο ( αυτό που συντονίζεται ) θα τείνει στο άπειρο τότε και το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνει.Πάντα κατά Λυμπέρη ευαγγέλιον, δεν χρειάζεται να αυξήσουμε την ισχύ στο πρώτο μεγάφωνο. Στο απέναντι η αύξηση της ενέργειας είναι λόγω συντονισμού!Άρα με 1 μιλιβατ ισχύ στο πρώτο ηχείο κάποια στιγμή θα ...τινάξουμε στον αέρα το απέναντι ηχείο! Ή αν ελέξουμε την παλινδρομική κίνηση του κώνου θα έχουμε άπειρη ενέργεια!

Φυσικά και δεν απάντησε ο κατά τα άλλα λαλίστατος Λυμπέρης...

*Περί άλα και κύαμον.* ( _Αρχαιοελληνική παροιμιακή φράση )_[Μετάφραση: για αλάτι και κουκιά. ]

(Για όσους προσποιούνται ότι ξέρουν κάτι χωρίς να το ξέρουν. Οι μάντεις χρησιμοποιούσαν αλάτι και κουκιά στις μαντείες.)

----------

kioan (11-05-18), 

seismic (12-05-18)

----------


## manolena

> Αυτό λέω εδώ και τόσα μυνήματα, ότι θέλω έναν ηθοποιό να μοιάζει με το ζωγράφο και θα σου φτιάξω σενάρια να χτυπήσει το yt overload απ' τα γέλια, αφού με εμπνέει ο τύπος 
> 
> Βασικά δε ξέρω αν τους έκοψε με τσεκουρι, σουγιά κολοκοτρονεικο η δόντια καρχαρία... Ότι κι αν χρησιμοποίησε το έκανε μετά από αιώνες μελέτης ώστε να πετύχει την απαιτούμενη ακρίβεια 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Ε ναι,  γιατί ο κολοκοτρωναίϊκος σουγιάς αν έχει δόντια,  αφήνει γρέζι που διαμορφώνει καλύτερα τεραχερτζικές συχνότητες. Αλλά πρέπει να έχει χωνί με βραστήρα Yagi για να πετύχει συνδυαστικά με αυτοκόλλητη αλουμινοταινία 3Μ και λαμαρινόβιδες με κεφάλι offset. Έτσι στερεώνουν κάτι καπάκια στο CERN γιαυτό ο άλλος ο παράωρος το έβγαλε άχρηστο. Τόσα ξέρει τόσα λέει.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ λέω ότι θα έκοψε με ξυλοπρίονο που έχει δόντια μεγάλα για να έχει fractal antennas (είδατε και άλλο hint για τους ηλίθιους) στις άκρες.

----------


## lepouras

> Επιβεβαιωνοντας  αλλη μια  φορα  το  Οπου  Γιωργος  και  Καθαρμα.



mister Γιώργο αν θέλεις να μιλάς έτσι για τον εαυτό σου καλά κάνεις. αλλά το να παρερμηνεύεις μια παροιμία (όπου Γιώργος μάλαμα) για να γενίκευσης και με αυτόν τον τρόπο να παίρνεις μπάλα και όσους Γιώργηδες έχουμε στο φόρουμ. τουλάχιστον εμένα δεν μου επιτρέπει η συνείδησή μου να σε αφήσω να το κάνεις.
έχω ανεχτεί όλες τις παπαρολογίες σου και τα τρολιασματά σου αλλά να προσβάλλεις άτομα του φόρουμ δεν σου επιτρέπω.
για να μην λες ότι σου έδωσαν και εδώ 




> Κοκινη καρτα δια βιου .



τρως για αρχή ένα infraction.
συνέχισε με τις αρλουμπολογίες σου και τα ακατανόητα σου ώστε να μπερδευτώ την επόμενη και μην καταλαβαίνοντας αν μιλάς ή βρίζεις να δεις και άλλα.
καλό τρολαρισμα.

----------


## DGeorge

Επειδή, υποψιάζομαι, από διάφορα γραφόμενα, ότι "παίζεται λίγο ως πολύ και κάποιο αεικίνιτο", προκειμμένου να συμμαζέψω κάθε επίδοξο "Τροπαιοφόρο" παραθέτω *αυτό*. Από εκεί και μετά ο καθένας μας πιστεύει ελεύθερα ό,τι θέλει!

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Επειδή, υποψιάζομαι, από διάφορα γραφόμενα, ότι "παίζεται λίγο ως πολύ και κάποιο αεικίνιτο"



Έχετε πολύ καλές και βάσιμες υποψίες κύριε Δέλτα Γεώργιε! Για να ...στηρίξω λίγο περισσότερο τις υποψίες σας θα θέσω μια ερώτηση μόνο:*Πώς θα αποκαλούσατε μια συσκευή η οποία έχει "...είσοδο 350mW και έξοδο 700W";1*
...Αεικίνητο δεν είναι! Τουλάχιστον αυτό ισχυρίζονται με σθένος οι #Ζωγραφο_George_Pap_αδες. Αν και τους ξεφεύγουν μερικές φορές κάτι: "...101% αποδόσεις"!

*1* Ο ισχυρισμός αυτός έγινε από τον ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη παρουσία ...επιστημόνων!

----------


## nick1974

> η οποία έχει "...είσοδο 350mW και έξοδο 700W"



Ο εντελώς άσχετος σκιτζης απλά έχει μπερδέψει τη βούρτσα με την ακατανομαστη επειδή λέμε ότι "σε ένα κεραιοσύστημα για διπλασιασμό εμβέλειας θέλουμε τετραπλάσια ισχύ ενώ ο διπλασιασμός ισχύος αναλογεί σε 3db απολαβη"
Αυτό μέσα στο μυαλό του με την ημιμαθεια του μεταφράστηκε στο ότι έχοντας  3db απολαβη έχουμε αυτόματα διπλασιασμό ισχύος, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι αυτό το μπUFO παρότι έχει δουλέψει σε πομπούς δεν έχει καν βασικές γνώσεις για το πώς λειτουργεί και τι είναι η  απολαβη, κι έτσι μέσα στο κεφάλι του θα μπορούσε να αξιοποιήσει την απολαβή μιας κατευθυντική yagi σε απόσταση μερικών εκατοστών!!!!! μέσα σε ένα κουβά 
Επισεις είναι τόσο ημιμαθής που δε γνωρίζει ότι για την απολαβή έχουμε σημείο αναφοράς ένα ιδανικό δίπολο σε απόλυτο κενό χωρίς κανένα απολύτως επηρεασμό (κάτι που πρακτικά δεν υφίσταται)
Να μην πω για την τραγική άγνοια του σε ότι αφορά μικροκυμματικες συχνότητες. (Δε ξέρω καν πως νομίζει ότι λειτουργούν οι κυματοδηγοι και προφανώς τους αντιμετωπιζει σα κλασική γραμμη μεταφορας)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έχουμε δύο ηχεία με μεγάλο κώνο. Ας πούμε 30 εκατοστά. Είναι και τα δύο πανομοιότυπα. Ίδιο υλικό κατασκευής της καμπίνας. Ίδιο βάρος. Ίδιο σχέδιο καμπίνας. Ίδιο υλικό και βάρος στον κώνο. Μιλάμε για πανομοιότυπα!Το ένα λειτουργεί κανονικά όπως ξέρουμε αναπαράγοντας ήχο.Ξεκινάμε το ηχείο που παίζει κανονικά και αναπαράγουμε μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα.Βάζουμε απέναντί του στα 50 εκατοστά το άλλο ηχείο.Αλλάζουμε βηματικά την συχνότητα μέχρι το άλλο ηχείο που είναι απέναντι να ...συντονιστεί. Θα αρχίσει να κινείται η κάψα του.Αφού κινείται η κάψα του δεύτερου ηχείου λόγω συντονισμού θα λειτουργήσει σαν γενήτρια και θα παράγει ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα!Αφού λόγω συντονισμού ( και κατά Λυμπέρη ευαγγέλιο ) η ενέργεια στο δεύτερο ηχείο ( αυτό που συντονίζεται ) θα τείνει στο άπειρο τότε και το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνει.Πάντα κατά Λυμπέρη ευαγγέλιον, δεν χρειάζεται να αυξήσουμε την ισχύ στο πρώτο μεγάφωνο. Στο απέναντι η αύξηση της ενέργειας είναι λόγω συντονισμού!*Άρα με 1 μιλιβατ ισχύ στο πρώτο ηχείο κάποια στιγμή θα ...τινάξουμε στον αέρα το απέναντι ηχείο! Ή αν ελέξουμε την παλινδρομική κίνηση του κώνου θα έχουμε άπειρη ενέργεια!*



Ε δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για τα πάντα της φύσης .
Αν σου λέγανε πριν πολλά χρόνια ότι μια διμοιρία μπορεί να γκρεμίσει μια γέφυρα σε δευτερόλεπτα  (χωρίς καν να προσπαθήσει αυτή η διμοιρία κατά το ελάχιστο και χωρίς εργαλεία θα το πίστευες ? ) 
Από τότε απαγορεύτηκε στο διάβα όποιας γέφυρας (είτε από άνθρωπο είτε από οτιδήποτε άλλο όχημα) να διαβαίνει αυτήν με ρυθμικό βηματισμό , αλλιώς υπάρχει πιθανότητα να γκρεμιστεί .
Επίσης και ένα άλλο συμβάν με κόσμο που έτυχε επίσης να γκρεμιστεί αερογέφυρα από τυχαίο συνολικό συντονισμό των βηματισμών.
Σίγουρα τα ξέρουμε όλα για το όλων της φύσης? (αυτό που με παραξένεψε με τον Π.Z είναι περισσότερο στην αναφορά ότι μιλά για 3 ή 4 διαφορετικές συχνότητες τόσο ακριβείς / διαφορετικές  και συντονισμένες που είναι άξιο να απορείς αν σου κρύβει κάτι ). Οι τενεκέδες απλό προπέτασμα .... αλλά?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ε δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για τα πάντα της φύσης .



Θα μπορούσατε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσετε λίγο καλύτερα τι σημαίνει αυτό; Να υποθέσω ότι σημαίνει πως μπορεί πράγματι να ισχύει η βλακεία που έγραψα; Συγχωρέστε με αλλά είμαι έτοιμος να βάλω τα γέλια... Είναι δυνατόν κύριε Κυριακίδη να πιστεύετε ότι αυτό που έγραψα έχει να κάνει έστω και στο παραμικρό με ενίσχυση λόγω συντονισμού; Ή γενικότερα είναι δυνατόν κύριε Κυριακίδη κρατώντας σταθερή την είσοδο ενέργειας, έστω 350mW, να πάρουμε λόγω συντονισμού ...700W; Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε επίσης το φαινόμενο συντονισμού στις γέφυρες και τα κακόμοιρα στρατιωτάκια που θα την ρίξουν...
*Υπόθεση εργασίας: 1 ( και μόνο ένας ) στρατιώτης βαδίζει πάνω στην γέφυρα με ρυθμό που αντιστοιχεί στην ...συχνότητα συντονισμού της γέφυρας. Τι θα γίνει;
*Γιατί ο ...συντονισμός δεν ενισχύει την ...ισχύ βηματισμού ( αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα ) να ρίξει την γέφυρα; Οι κύριοι Λυμπέρης - Ζωγράφος - George Pap - nepomuk αυτό ισχυρίζονται!
Περιμένω με αγωνία την απάντησή σας!

Επιτέλους συζητάμε επιστημονικά!

----------

nick1974 (12-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Ε δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για τα πάντα της φύσης .
> Αν σου λέγανε πριν πολλά χρόνια ότι μια διμοιρία μπορεί να γκρεμίσει μια γέφυρα σε δευτερόλεπτα  (χωρίς καν να προσπαθήσει αυτή η διμοιρία κατά το ελάχιστο και χωρίς εργαλεία θα το πίστευες ? ) 
> Από τότε απαγορεύτηκε στο διάβα όποιας γέφυρας (είτε από άνθρωπο είτε από οτιδήποτε άλλο όχημα) να διαβαίνει αυτήν με ρυθμικό βηματισμό , αλλιώς υπάρχει πιθανότητα να γκρεμιστεί .
> Επίσης και ένα άλλο συμβάν με κόσμο που έτυχε επίσης να γκρεμιστεί αερογέφυρα από τυχαίο συνολικό συντονισμό των βηματισμών.
> Σίγουρα τα ξέρουμε όλα για το όλων της φύσης? (αυτό που με παραξένεψε με τον Π.Z είναι περισσότερο στην αναφορά ότι μιλά για 3 ή 4 διαφορετικές συχνότητες τόσο ακριβείς / διαφορετικές  και συντονισμένες που είναι άξιο να απορείς αν σου κρύβει κάτι ). Οι τενεκέδες απλό προπέτασμα .... αλλά?



Έχοντας υπόψη όψιν ότι ο Οκαμ ήταν καλόγερος το 14ο αιώνα αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τελικά βιώνουμε κάποια αναστροφη της εξέλιξης...

Οκ, έστω ότι αρχίζουμε να υποθέτουμε ότιδηποτε, τότε γιατί να μην πιστέψεις πολύ ευκολότερα  πως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα γύρω σου και πως βρίσκεσαι σε ένα ψυχιατρείο και όλοι εμείς και όσα διαδραματίζονται γύρω σου είναι απλώς αποκυματα της φαντασίας σου? (Βασικά μη το κάνεις  γιατί είναι πάθηση 🤣 ), ή οτιδήποτε άλλο παλαβό που δε μπορεί κάποιος να αποδείξει πως δεν ισχύει? (Βασικά κανείς δε μπορεί να αποδείξει για τίποτα ότι δεν ισχύει για αυτό και αυτός που υποστηρίζει κάτι έχει και την ευθύνη της απόδειξης)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ένας φίλος μου που παρακολουθεί το forum εδώ με ρώτησε τώρα μόλις το εξής:

*"-Μα αν δεν υπάρχει θέμα ενίσχυσης λόγω συντονισμού γιατί υπάρχει (*_ σημείωση δικιά μου: ναι όντως υπάρχει_* ) απαγόρευση στους στρατιώτες όταν περνάνε με σχηματισμό μια γέφυρα να μην έχουν το ίδιο βήμα;"
*
Να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε αυτό λοιπόν μια και καλή για να σταματήσουν και οι ...επίδοξοι εθνοσωτήρες να το χρησιμοποιούν σαν ...επιχείρημα.

Ναι μια γέφυρα μπορεί να αρχίσει να δονείται αν άνθρωποι κινούνται πάνω της με ένα συγκεκριμένο βηματισμό ή αν το σύνολο των διαφορετικών βηματισμών δημιουργεί μια συγκεκριμένη ταλάντωση. Χάρην απλουστεύσεως δεχόμαστε ότι ένα ανθρώπινο βήμα λειτουργεί σαν ένα μικρό "χτύπημα" με ένα σφυρί. Η δύναμη του χτυπήματος αυτού και η συχνότητα είναι ( σχετικά ) εύκολο να βρεθούν. Με πειράματα που έγιναν ( http://eprints.qut.edu.au/16450/1/Mi...ang_Thesis.pdf ) βρέθηκε ότι η δύναμη του βηματισμού στο ένα πόδι σε μέσο όρο είναι περίπου το μισό του βάρους του ανθρώπου. Αν δηλαδή ένας μέσος άνθρωπος με βάρος 60 κιλά βαδίζει πάνω σε μια γέφυρα η δύναμη που ασκεί το κάθε πόδι του σε κάθε βήμα είναι ( περίπου ) 30 κιλά. Η συχνότητα βαδίσματος "με ρυθμό*1*" κατά μέσο όρο ( δείτε πάλι την προηγούμενη εργασία ) είναι περίπου 2HZ. Άρα η δύναμη που ασκείται στην γέφυρα ανά δευτερόλεπτο είναι το βάρος του ανθρώπου. Αν υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι 30 στρατιώτες βαδίζουν "με ρυθμό" 2HZ πάνω στην γέφυρα και το μέσο βάρος ενός από αυτούς είναι 60 κιλά τότε κάθε δευτερόλεπτο ασκείται στην γέφυρα μια δύναμη ισή με 30Χ60=1800 κιλά. Αυτό ισοδυναμεί με ένα σφυρί βάρους 1,8 τόνων να "χτυπά" την γέφυρα "με ρυθμό" 1 φορά το δευτερόλεπτο! Αμέσως καταλαβαίνουμε ότι εδώ υπάρχουν πολύ ισχυρές δυνάμεις! Αν τώρα αυτό το χτύπημα του σφυριού συμπέσει με την "συχνότητα μηχανικού συντονισμού*2*" της γέφυρας τότε η γέφυρα θα αρχίσει να δονείται. Προσοχή! Πουθενά δεν υπάρχει αύξηση ισχύος λόγω συντονισμού! Η γέφυρα θα δονείται με ισχύ 1800 κιλά. Τελεία. Λιγότερο μπορεί γιατι υπάρχουν απώλειες, περισσότερο όμως ΟΧΙ! Ευτυχώς για εμάς οι γέφυρες σήμερα φτιάχνονται για να αντέχουν πολύ περισσότερο. Τότε γιατί υπάρχει άραγε αυτή η απαγόρευση; Τι ακριβώς έγινε στο Λονδίνο πριν μερικά χρόνια*3*; Η απαγόρευση υπάρχει γιατί αυτές οι δονήσεις λόγω συντονισμού μπορούν να προκαλέσουν δομική αστοχία σε διάφορα υλικά της γέφυρας με μακροχρόνια άσχημα αποτελέσματα. Ίσως και την κατάρεσυη της ίδιας της γέφυρας! Δεν θα πέσει όμως ...λόγω ενίσχυσης της δύναμης βαδίσματος από συντονισμό! Θα πέσει γιατί η δύναμη που ασκείται από το βάδισμα είναι ήδη μεγάλη και ( με πολύ απλά λόγια ) "χτυπά" την γέφυρα στην συχνότητα μηχανικού συντονισμού της. Εκεί δηλαδή που το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης φτάνει στο μέγιστο με αποτέλεσμα να καταπονείται μηχανικά η γέφυρα!

Οι διάφοροι ...εθνοσωτήρες όταν μιλάνε για στρατιώτες που περπατούν με βήμα πάνω σε μια γέφυρα σκοπίμως "ξεχνάνε" το βάρος των στρατιωτών! Λες και μπορεί ένας ή και λίγοι μόνο στρατιώτες να ρίξουν μια γέφυρα αν περπατάνε με βήμα...

*1* Αυτή η φράση: "με ρυθμό" είναι πολύ γενική και αόριστη. Απλά σημαίνει ότι δεν βαδίζω χαλαρά και ...όπως να 'ναι, αλλά με ένα συγκεκριμένο ρυθμό. Για τους στρατιώτες με ασφάλεια μπορούμε να δεχτούμε ότι είναι ο ρυθμός ενός εμβατηρίου στις παρελάσεις και για τους καθημερινούς ανθρώπους είναι ο ρυθμός του: "περπατώ λίγο πιο γρήγορα αλλά δεν τρέχω". Ναι πάλι γενικό κι αόριστο αλλά νομίζω καταλαβαίνουμε το νόημα.

*2* http://www.physics.rutgers.edu/~jackph/2005s/PS02.pdf

*3* https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/q...e-crossing-a-b

----------

kioan (12-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Αν δηλαδή ένας μέσος άνθρωπος με βάρος 60 κιλά





σε ποιον απ ολους ?
http://www.exploratorium.edu/ronh/weight/index.html

 :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## nepomuk

> Οι διάφοροι ...εθνοσωτήρες όταν μιλάνε για στρατιώτες που περπατούν με βήμα πάνω σε μια γέφυρα σκοπίμως "ξεχνάνε" το βάρος των στρατιωτών! Λες και μπορεί ένας ή και λίγοι μόνο στρατιώτες να ρίξουν μια γέφυρα αν περπατάνε με βήμα...





Ένας φίλος μου (o Seismic) που παρακολουθεί το forum εδώ μου ειπε τώρα μόλις το εξής:
Εχει ραμματα για τη γουνα σου , αλλα ειναι μπλοκαρισμενος  εδω και δεν μπορει
να υπερασπισθει ευατον .

Εθνοσωτηρας ο Seismic ; Μπα  δε νομιζω  , να κονομησει  θελει  , το ιδιον οφελος πανω  απ'ολα και το δηλωνει ΚΑΘΑΡΑ.
Αυτο που τον χαντακωνει ειναι  η  αμεριστη υποστηριξη μεχρι ταυτισης  με τον Μουστακια .
Απο κει και περα  Καμμια σχεση σαν χαρακτηρες , απλως συντασσεται με τους Ελληνες Εφευρετες.

----------


## leosedf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLtfKKCp4U

----------


## nick1974

> Ένας φίλος μου (o Seismic) που παρακολουθεί το forum εδώ μου ειπε τώρα μόλις το εξής:
> Εχει ραμματα για τη γουνα σου , αλλα ειναι μπλοκαρισμενος  εδω και δεν μπορει
> να υπερασπισθει ευατον .
> .



 Αν είναι μπλοκαρισμένος σημαίνει πως το παρόν φόρουμ δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τις απόψεις του,  οπότε γιατί να τις μπαζεις από την πίσω πόρτα ? 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εχει ραμματα για τη γουνα σου



Ο κύριος ...άπειρη ενέργεια από συντονισμό; Ας κάνει ένα λογαριασμό να μιλήσει. Πρέπει σώνει και καλά να είναι με το όνομα Seismic; Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τι ...ράμματα έχει; Αν είναι σαν τις ανοησίες που έγραφε στο youtube θα γελάσουμε πολύ!





> Απο κει και περα  Καμμια σχεση σαν χαρακτηρες , απλως συντασσεται με τους Ελληνες Εφευρετες.



Όχι και όχι. προσπάθησε ( ανεπιτυχώς ) να στηρίξει την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση. Με το σκεπτικό ότι και ο ψεύτης Ζωγράφος για συντονισμό μιλάει τα έκανε όλα ένα αχταρμα στο μυαλό του και ήρθε στο youtube με το κύρος του ...εφευρέτη ( δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για αυτόν ακόμη με σιγουριά ) να υποστηρίξει τον George Pap. Όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει. Δεν ήρθε να στηρίξει την δικιά του ...εφεύρεση! Δεν συντάσεται με κανέναν εφευρέτη αφού ο ψεύτης Ζωγράφος δεν είναι καν εφευρέτης. Του είπατε για την πατέντα που του προσφέρω; Τι έχει να πει; Του ...εξηγήσατε πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί ο συντονισμός και ότι δεν ενισχύει την αρχική ισχύ;
Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να κάνει ένα λογαριασμό εδώ να ...ράψει την γούνα μου;
Απάντησε τουλάχιστον εσύ nepomuk: Ένας στρατιώτης σε ...συντονισμό με την γεφύρα, την ρίχνει;

----------


## nepomuk

> Απάντησε τουλάχιστον εσύ nepomuk: Ένας στρατιώτης σε ...συντονισμό με την γεφύρα, την ρίχνει;




Οχι Κυριε FreeEnergy δεν τη ριχνει , και πολλοι  να ειναι και να χοροπηδανε .

Ο Λυμπερης ειναι ασχετος  με την Φυσικη , πιο πολυ κι απο  μενα , γιατι  επιμενει ; 
Στα δομικα ομως ειναι απαιχτος  .  Εχω μιλησει  με πολ μηχανικους  , συνταξ/ους  βεβαια  και ..
εναν κακο λογο δεν ακουσα .

Off Topic  , το ματι μου επεσε  σε κατι  αλλο  ,  γιατι  εκει εξω   οι ερευνητες  πασχιζουν .
Δεν ειναι  μονο   οι  υπερπυκνωτες  γραφενιου του δικους  μας  (πζ)   , τωρα  εχουμε 
και Κανναβεως  απο αγνο παρθενο χ@σισι σε  φουντα  τ.Καλαματας η και Πυργου .
Ολα  αυτα  σε  αρθρο του παντα   "εγκυρου"   Zentith Mag .

hemp1.jpg

https://zenithmag.wordpress.com/2015...1%CE%B3%CE%B5/


Edit : α)Μια υψιφωνος (πολλες ισως)  ενα κρυσταλινο ποτηρι της σαμπανιας , αν βαλει τα  δυνατα της  το κανει θρυψαλα ;

β)Αν σε  ενα μικρο δωματιο , απο  μικροφωνισμους  κτλπ  , εχουμε  στασιμα κυματα  , ικανης  εντασεως   απο μεγαλα ηχεια  
κτλπ , οι υαλοπινακες  απειλουνται με θρυματισμο ; ( Οι αποριες δικες μου ,ισως  κακοδιατυπωμενες) .

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν ειναι  μονο   οι  υπερπυκνωτες  γραφενιου του δικους  μας  (πζ)



Δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ πυκνωτές κατασκευασμένοι από τον ψεύτη Ζωγράφο πόσο μάλλον ...υπερπυκνωτές γραφενίου! Έναν απλό πυκνωτή εμπορίου έδειξε ο άσχετος ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης και ο Φιλντίσης χαμογελούσε ανόητα.
Θα επιμείνω επίσης λιγάκι στο να ....σώσω την γούνα μου. Πού είναι ο Λυμπέρης οεο; Να έρθει να μου απαντήσει ο ίδιος αν ένας στρατιώτης ρίχνει την γεφύρα; Και γιατί κύριε nepomuk τον ...χαντάκωσες με την μία:




> Ο Λυμπερης ειναι ασχετος  με την Φυσικη



όταν ο ίδιος προσπαθούσε τόσο πολύ στο youtube να στηρίξει τις ανοησίες George Pap; Έδειχνε τύπους και σχεδιαγράμματα και τώρα εσείς κύριε nepomuk με την μια τον ...αποδομείτε; Πάει το κύρος έτσι του ...εφευρέτη Λυμπέρη. Όχι ότι πρέπει να ξέρει από φυσική για να κάνει μια ανακάλυψη. Μπορεί και να την κάνει εντελώς τυχαία! Αλλά να προσπαθεί να στηρίξει επιστημονικά τα αστήρικτα ( διάβαζε: αερολογίες George Pap ) όταν είναι άσχετος με την φυσική; Καλά το έλεγα εγώ: Όμοιος ομοίω αει πελάζει...

----------


## nick1974

> Off Topic  , το ματι μου επεσε  σε κατι  αλλο  ,  γιατι  εκει εξω   οι ερευνητες  πασχιζουν .
> Δεν ειναι  μονο   οι  υπερπυκνωτες  γραφενιου του δικους  μας  (πζ)




εχω παρει ποπ κορν και ξυραφακια





> τωρα εχουμε 
> και Κανναβεως απο αγνο παρθενο χ@σισι σε φουντα τ.Καλαματας η και Πυργου .
> Ολα αυτα σε αρθρο του παντα "εγκυρου" Zentith Mag




τωρα θα ειναι προσβολη να πω να κοψεις τις ...χοντρες?
Κι απο καναβη μπορει να φτιαχτουν, κι απο καλαμποκι κι απο σογια κι απ οτιδηποτε μπορει να παραχθει βιοπλαστικο, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΣΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ οποτε μιλαω σε τοιχο.

btw κι απο γραφενιο γινεται, αλλα αυτα ειναι κολπα για μεγαλα παιδια οχι για το μπουφο απατεωνα που σας εχει πεισει πως ειναι εφευρετης

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Edit : α)Μια υψιφωνος (πολλες ισως)  ενα κρυσταλινο ποτηρι της σαμπανιας , αν βαλει τα  δυνατα της  το κανει θρυψαλα ;



Το ποτήρι θα σπάσει ακόμη κι αν το χτυπήσεις πολύ σιγά με ένα σφυράκι! Τα ποτήρια που σπάνε ( ναι όντως σπάνε! ) είναι λεπτά ποτήρια. Το ποσό της ενέργειας που χρειάζεται είναι μικρό. Απλά χρειάζεται να είναι στην κατάλληλη συχνότητα για να μεγιστοποιηθεί το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης. Βάλε ένα χοντρό ποτήρι, ας πούμε μπύρας, μπροστά σε οποιονδήποτε υψίφωνο...





> β)Αν σε  ενα μικρο δωματιο , απο  μικροφωνισμους  κτλπ  , εχουμε  στασιμα κυματα  , ικανης  εντασεως   απο μεγαλα ηχεια κτλπ , οι υαλοπινακες  απειλουνται με θρυματισμο ; ( Οι αποριες δικες μου ,ισως  κακοδιατυπωμενες) .



Οι μικροφωνισμοί δεν έχουν καμία μα καμία σχέση με συντονισμό. Έχουν να κάνουν με την ανατροφοδότηση ( feedback ). Ένα τυπικό σχεδιάγραμμα μικροφωνικής με ηχεία είναι:*Μικρόφωνο --> Κάποιου είδος προενίσχυση + ενίσχυση --> Ηχεία*
Ο ήχος που βγαίνει ενισχυμένος από τα ηχεία ξαναμπαίνει στο κύκλωμα από το μικρόφωνο και ενισχύεται ξανά και ξανά δημιουργώντας το φαινόμενο που λέγεται μικροφωνισμός. Ναι βέβαια μπορείς να σπάσεις κυριολεκτικά τζάμια με ικανή ένταση από τα ηχεία. Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με συντονισμό. Τα ηχητικά κύμματα είναι ουσιαστικά ενέργεια που μεταδίδεται με πυκνώματα και αραιώματα στον αέρα. Είναι δηλαδή "κινούμενος αέρας" ( αδόκιμος όρος ) που δημιουργεί πίεση ( κυριολεκτική πίεση ) στα αντικείμενα. Έτσι ακούμε. Τα πυκνώματα αέρα του ηχητικού κύμματος φτάνουν στα αυτιά μας και σμπρώχνουν διαδοχικά μια μικρή μεμβράνη ( το ακουστικό τύμπανο ). Με ικανή ισχύ αυτή η πίεση του αέρα μπορεί να σπάσει τζάμια. Για δες αυτό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyJofItgUKs και μάλιστα συγκεκριμένα στο 3:12!! Τα στάσιμα ηχητικά κύμματα είναι η συμβολή δύο αρχικών κυμμάτων με ίδιο πλάτος και ίδια συχνότητα τα οποία κινούνται αντίθετα το ένα με το άλλο. Το τελικό κύμα έχει διπλάσιο πλάτος από τα αρχικά κύμματα και αυτό γιατί ουσιαστικά είναι σαν να ..."προσθέτεις το ένα με το άλλο" ( όχι ακριβώς έτσι αλλά είναι μια καλή αναλογία ). Ούτε τα στάσιμα κύμματα έχουν σχέση με αύξηση ισχύος από συντονισμό.
Πού είναι ο George Pap να πει τώρα ότι είμαι delaer φωτοβολταϊκών... Μου έλειψε ειλικρινά...

----------


## nestoras

Σπάνιο βίντεο απο τα πρώτα βήματα του ΠΖ:

https://youtu.be/YsCFDBJLd2M

----------


## VaselPi

Στο Φόρουμ των Ηλεκτρονικών εγγράφτηκα κυρίως για 2 λόγους:
1. Να μεταφέρω τμηματικά, σε ανθρώπους με τεχνική και επιστημονική επάρκεια το περιεχόμενο της 5-σέλιδης επιστολής προς το Προεδρείο της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών, όπου με επιχειρήματα Φυσικής, Φυσικοχημείας και Ηλεκτρονικής τους τόνιζα τον ερασιτεχνικό και αντιεπιστημονικά χαρακτήρα της πρότασης του Π.Ζ.
2. Να ενημερώσω το πλατύ κοινό για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο ζήτημα των χρωμάτων των εθνικών μας συμβόλων, «μυστικό», που «βάρυνε τους ώμους μου» πάνω από 20 χρόνια (Πάμε για εκλογές, σελ. 1326, post 13259).
Να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο - δεν έχω.
Ευχαριστώ το Φόρουμ αυτό για τη φιλοξενία και την ανοχή. Καλή συνέχεια.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## kioan

Σχετικά με τον seismic και την πορεία του στο παρόν forum, έχω κάνει μια καλή σύνοψη εδώ. 






> Εφ'οσον η καινοτομια του ειναι ... μια στον αιωνα , τι αναγκη εχει το δυσμοιρο , χρεωκοπημενο γραφειοκρατικο , διεφθαρμενο Ελληνικο Κρατος ; 
> Τουναντιον αυτο το κρατος εχει αναγκη τον Seismic .



Το κράτος δεν έχει ανάγκη άλλους νερουλάδες Καματερούς, ούτε καβουροζούμηδες Χουστουλάκηδες κλπ. Το κράτος χρειάζεται μορφωμένους πολίτες για αρχή και από εκεί και πέρα το κράτος θα πρέπει να συμβουλεύεται επιστημονικούς φορείς με κύρος για να ξεσκεπάζουν τους απατεώνες και να προστατεύει και τους υπόλοιπους όχι και τόσο μορφωμένους πολίτες του.







> Το πως ενας τετοιος ανθρωπος κατεληξε στην ουρα των υποστηρικτων ΠΖ ... αβυσσος η ψυχη των ερευνητων.



Το πως κατέληξε κάποιος στην ουρά των υποστηρικτών ενός ατόμου σαν τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο, είναι πολύ απλό: *αμορφωσιά*, *έλλειψη κριτικής σκέψης* και *δογματισμός*. Το τρίπτυχο δηλαδή που χαρακτηρίζει και τους υπόλοιπους Νεάντερταλ οπαδούς του ΠΖ.
Πιστεύω πως η συμπάθειά του στον ΠΖ έχει να κάνει και με το γεγονός πως και ο seismic έχει καταρρίψει τον 1ο Θερμοδυναμικό Νόμο και με μάλιστα κοπιράιτ!  :Lol: 
Ένα άλλο κοινό τους είναι πως και οι δύο βλέπουν αόρατους εχθρούς. Ο ΠΖ το λόμπι των εμπόρων φωτοβολταϊκών, ενώ ο seismic τη συνωμοσία των εκ Πόντου ορμώμενων σεισμολόγων.







> Εθνοσωτηρας ο Seismic ; Μπα δε νομιζω , να κονομησει θελει , το ιδιον οφελος πανω απ'ολα και το δηλωνει ΚΑΘΑΡΑ.



Δυστυχώς για πολλούς, τα γραπτά μένουν! Κάποτε, ζητιανεύοντας υποστηρικτές, έλεγε άλλα:




> Αυτή η εφεύρεση ανήκει στην ανθρωπότητα και θα ήταν ανήθικο από εμένα να περιμένω χρήματα από αυτήν.










> Ο Λυμπερης ειναι ασχετος με την Φυσικη , πιο πολυ κι απο μενα , γιατι επιμενει ; 
> Στα δομικα ομως ειναι απαιχτος . Εχω μιλησει με πολ μηχανικους , συνταξ/ους βεβαια και ..εναν κακο λογο δεν ακουσα .




Μίλα και με τον κ. Π. Καρύδη (Ομότιμο Kαθηγητή Τομ. Δομοστατικής, Εργαστήριο Αντισεισμικής Τεχνολογίας, Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο) τον οποίο σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του ιδίου του seismic, τον έχει στο πλάι του. 
Εντούτοις όπως είχα πει και τότε, είναι απορίας άξιο το πως κατάφερε έχοντας την υποστήριξη ενός Ομότιμου Καθηγητού του Εργαστήριο Αντισεισμικής Τεχνολογίας (ΕΜΠ), να φάει πόρτα (κατά δήλωση seismic) από το ίδιο το Εργαστήριο Αντισεισμικής Τεχνολογίας (ΕΜΠ). Επίσης πως είναι δυνατόν να μην έχει κάνει από κοινού κάποια επιστημονική peer-reviewed δημοσίευση με τον κ. Καρύδη;
Μίλα επίσης και με τους Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς από όλα σχετικά με το αντικείμενο forum που spamάρει. Για παράδειγμα στο michanikos.gr όπου, πέρα από ανεπιτυχή προώθηση της ευρεσιτεχνίας του, προσπαθεί να τους πείσει και για την "εφεύρεση" του ΠΖ.

----------


## nepomuk

> Στο Φόρουμ των Ηλεκτρονικών εγγράφτηκα κυρίως για 2 λόγου:
> 1. Να μεταφέρω τμηματικά, σε ανθρώπους με τεχνική και επιστημονική επάρκεια το περιεχόμενο της 5-σέλιδης επιστολής προς το Προεδρείο της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών, όπου με επιχειρήματα Φυσικής, Φυσικοχημείας και Ηλεκτρονικής τους τόνιζα τον ερασιτεχνικό και αντιεπιστημονικά χαρακτήρα της πρότασης του Π.Ζ.
> 2. Να ενημερώσω το πλατύ κοινό για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο ζήτημα των χρωμάτων των εθνικών μας συμβόλων, «μυστικό», που «βάρυνε τους ώμους μου» πάνω από 20 χρόνια (Πάμε για εκλογές, σελ. 1326, post 13259).
> Να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο - δεν έχω.
> Ευχαριστώ το Φόρουμ αυτό για τη φιλοξενία και την ανοχή. Καλή συνέχεια.
> Βασίλειος.





Αγαπητε Βασιλειε  ,αν υπαρξουν εξελιξεις (σοβαρες, σοβαροφανεις εστω) στο Θεμα μας  , θελω να πιστευω οτι θα τεινεις χειρα βοηθειας.
Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## nepomuk

Φαινεται καθαρα οτι η ΕΕΦ εκοψε τις Μ@κακιες και ασχολειται με το κυριως εργο της.
Απο την αλλη , πως  ειναι δυνατον  ενας τετοιος επιστημονικος Συλλογος ,οπου
κατα κανονα υλοποιει ενα θεαρεστο εργο ,Να ΕΞΑΠΑΤΑ την κοινωνια ,ποτε δεν καταλαβα.
Ο τοπος βεβαια προβληματιζει ,αφου εκει ελαβε χωρα το περιφημο συνεδριο της Αιγινας.

*Θερινά σχολεία για μαθητές από την Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών*   Διοργανώνονται και φέτος σε αρκετές περιοχές της Ελλάδας
          ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ:  πριν 39'


........................
Τα μαθήματα θα ξεκινήσουν στις 21 Ιουνίου στην Αίγινα και θα είναι  πενθήμερα ενώ το πρόγραμμα του σχολείου, το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει  καθημερινά δύο διαλέξεις, διαμορφώνεται ως εξής: 10.00 - 11.30: Πρωινή  Διάλεξη, 12.00 - 13.30: Μεσημεριανή διάλεξη, 19.30 - 21.00:  Δραστηριότητα βΠειραματικές Δραστηριότητες Επισκέψεις-δρώμενα  βεκδρομές-ψυχαγωγία.
....................
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=978883

----------


## tzitzikas

> Φαινεται καθαρα οτι η ΕΕΦ εκοψε τις Μ@κακιες και ασχολειται με το κυριως εργο της.
> Απο την αλλη , πως  ειναι δυνατον  ενας τετοιος επιστημονικος Συλλογος ,οπου
> κατα κανονα υλοποιει ενα θεαρεστο εργο ,Να ΕΞΑΠΑΤΑ την κοινωνια ,ποτε δεν καταλαβα.



2πλο ταμπλό λέγεται αυτό nepomuk. 
Φαινεται καθαρα οτι η ΕΕΦ εκοψε τις Μ@κακιες και ασχολειται με το κυριως εργο της. *μετάφραση:* _<---- είμαι κατά του ηλεκτρολόγου_
Απο την αλλη , πως ειναι δυνατον ενας τετοιος επιστημονικος Συλλογος ,οπου κατα κανονα υλοποιει ενα θεαρεστο εργο ,Να ΕΞΑΠΑΤΑ την κοινωνια ,ποτε δεν καταλαβα. *μετάφραση:* <---- _είμαι υπέρ του ηλεκτρολόγου, αφού δεν είναι δυνατόν η ένωση (η οποία έχει θεάρεστο έργο <-- εδώ γελάμε οι υπόλοιποι φυσικά) να εξαπατά τον κόσμο
_συνεχίζεις τα γνωστά σου δηλαδή. μεγάαααλοοοο troll

----------


## Gaou

> μεγάαααλοοοο troll




δηλαδή τρόλλευ..! ειναι απιστευτοι πάντως. δεν ξερω ακριβώς ποιος ειναι ποιος αλλα πιθανολογω ότι ειναι ολοι σκαστοι...>!

----------


## nepomuk

Το περιφημο βιντεο στο  ΥΤ του κωστα ουιλς  με  πζ και τον συνεταιρο του 
επανηλθε  μετα  βαιων αλλα ανευ  κλαδων. Η μουσικη επενδυση παρεμεινε,
και αναφερονται τα  μουσικα θεματα .Αυτο που λειπει  ειναι τα  εκατονταδες σχολια.
Εχω μια  εντυπωση πως  για τα σχολια  ,εγινε οτι εγινε .
Γυρισε Μπουμερανγκ και δεν συνεφερε . Ποιους ; Τους εμπορους Φ/Β η και 
ηλιοθερμικων ;τους  παραγωγους υδρογονου ;
Εδω  στα ηλεκτρονικα  παντως  διδεται σκληρη μαχη για την τελικη επικρατηση.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0y8DGTH158

----------


## nick1974

Ας καλέσει κάποιος τους men in white

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εδω  στα ηλεκτρονικα  παντως  διδεται σκληρη μαχη για την τελικη επικρατηση.



Δεν είναι θέμα ...επικράτησης! Λες και η ψευδο-επιστήμη μπορεί να επικρατήσει ποτέ! Είναι θέμα ΑΠΑΤΗΣ ( ναι έτσι με κεφαλαία! ) και αποκάλυψης αυτής! Στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο τώρα, όλα τα λεφτά είναι αυτό: *Τα σχόλια έχουν απενεργοποιηθεί για αυτό το βίντεο.* Κατά τα άλλα ο George Pap_αρας ήθελε και διάλογο τρομάρα του!  :Biggrin: 

Υ.Γ.
Το ότι το βίντεο υπάρχει κατόπιν όλων των διευθετήσεων περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων καταρίπτει πανηγυρικά τις χαζομαρούλες για συνομωσίες! Πού είναι τώρα το συνονθύλεμα που κατ' εφημησμό ονομάζεται "επιστημονική ομάδα Π.Ζ.";

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν είναι θέμα ...επικράτησης! Λες και η ψευδο-επιστήμη μπορεί να επικρατήσει ποτέ!



Βάζοντας στο ίδιο τσουβαλι τις ψευδοεπιστημες με τον μπουρδα απατεωνισκο  της κακιάς ώρας θίγεις τις ψευδοεπιστημες! Ποτε δε περίμενα να πω κάτι τέτοιο  αλλά μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου περισσότερο σεβασμό θα έδειχνα σε ένα αστρολόγο που τουλάχιστο πιστεύει κι ο ίδιος τις βλακείες του παρά σε αυτόν τον καραγκιόζη κουτοπονηρο απατεωνισκο  που νομίζει τρομάρα του πως μπορεί να ξεγελάσει με τις ταχυδακτυλουργικες του μπούρδες και τον αχταρμα ασυναρτησιων μέχρι και υπουργεια.
Οι ηλιθιότητες του συγκεκριμένου δεν είναι καν ψευδοεπιστημες, αλλά απλώς σκέτη ΑΠΑΤΗ 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## finos

https://viralgreece.eu/tha-ton-exafa...tevti-efevresi
 :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## kioan

> https://viralgreece.eu/tha-ton-exafa...tevti-efevresi



Μετάφραση της είδησης:
Βραζιλιάνος "εφευρέτης" επιδεικνύει στην κάμερα μια μοτοσυκλέτα που μπορεί να κινηθεί γεμίζοντας ένα εξωτερικό δοχείο με νερό (βέβαια το ντεπόζιτο βενζίνης της μηχανής παραμένει κλειστό από την αρχή ως το τέλος της επίδειξης αλλά αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες)


Βλέποντας το video θυμήθηκα πως έχω έναν γείτονα που έχει μετατρέψει το σκούτερ του να δουλεύει με τοστ!!!  :W00t:  Ναι, σωστά ακούσατε, ΤΟΣΤ!!!!  :W00t:  Κάθε πρωί που φεύγει για δουλειά, τον βλέπω με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια να ανοίγει τον αποθηκευτικό χώρο κάτω από το κάθισμα του σκούτερ και να βάζει μέσα το σακουλάκι με το τοστ που κρατάει. Στη συνέχεια καβαλάει το σκούτερ, γυρίζει το κλειδί, αυτό παίρνει κανονικά μπρος (ακούω τον κινητήρα να λειτουργεί!!!!) και φεύγει σαν κύριος.  :W00t:

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ειχα διαβασει ενα αρθρο για τα ευεργετικα οφελη της  τοστοκινησης και το ποσο καλο κανει στο περιβαλλον αλλα και στον οδηγο καθως μπορει να "μοιραστει" τα καυσιμα του με το αγαπημενο του οχημα! Θα προσπαθησω να το βρω να ανεβασω το λινκ!!! :Hammer: 





> Μετάφραση της είδησης:
> Βραζιλιάνος "εφευρέτης" επιδεικνύει στην κάμερα μια μοτοσυκλέτα που μπορεί να κινηθεί γεμίζοντας ένα εξωτερικό δοχείο με νερό (βέβαια το ντεπόζιτο βενζίνης της μηχανής παραμένει κλειστό από την αρχή ως το τέλος της επίδειξης αλλά αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες)
> 
> 
> Βλέποντας το video θυμήθηκα πως έχω έναν γείτονα που έχει μετατρέψει το σκούτερ του να δουλεύει με τοστ!!!  Ναι, σωστά ακούσατε, ΤΟΣΤ!!!!  Κάθε πρωί που φεύγει για δουλειά, τον βλέπω με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια να ανοίγει τον αποθηκευτικό χώρο κάτω από το κάθισμα του σκούτερ και να βάζει μέσα το σακουλάκι με το τοστ που κρατάει. Στη συνέχεια καβαλάει το σκούτερ, γυρίζει το κλειδί, αυτό παίρνει κανονικά μπρος (ακούω τον κινητήρα να λειτουργεί!!!!) και φεύγει σαν κύριος.

----------


## nepomuk

Ας μου επιτραπει μεσα στο ιδιο κλιμα που δημιουργηθηκε να βαλω  λιγο
Σωτ. Παπαδέλο ,γνωριμο του νηματος και ειδημονα στη Κβαντομηχανικη .
Αποσπασματα  απο γνωστη "επιστημονικη" σελιδα  του φ/β
και την τρεχουσα επικαιροτητα.

Με αφορμη αυτο το θεμα - Λινκ : 
*Οι Έντεκα Διαστάσεις Του Χώρου..  
https://ideopigi.blogspot.gr/2018/05...h5cp8.facebook*Απαντησε ως εξης  :  Sotiris Papadelos: Σωστά οι πολλαπλες διαστάσεις μονο στον μικρόκοσμο μπορούν να αποδειχθούν. Η σκοτεινή ύλη που αποτελεί το 70% του σύμπαντος ειναι παρατηρησιμη στο υπεριωδες λόγω της εξαιρετικής υψηλής θερμοκρασίας, μερικών εκ βαθμών Κελσίου. Οποτε το σύμπαν μας ειναι πολυ θερμό. 
Τωρα γιατι δεν αναφέρεται παρα μονο σε ειδικές επιστήμες, η συνείδηση επηρρεαζει παραταύτα την συμπεριφορά της ύλης στον μικρόκοσμο κατα την παρατήρηση. Ακομα και στις θεωριες των υπερχορδων. Μη γαλουχίσμενος ορθολογιστικά ενημερωμένος κόσμος ίσως οδηγεί την ύλη στον μακρόκοσμο σε μη ορθολογικές καταστάσεις. Καμμια σχέση με Πανθρησκεια κλπ συνομωσίες..

Και  αλλο ενα :Sotiris PapadelosΣτο ΗΒ υπάρχει τεραστια περίσσεια ενέργειας απο αιολικά, προκειμένου να φτιάχνονται θερμικοί σταθμοί ενέργειας για εξισορρόπηση δικτύου, θα ηλεκτρολυεται θαλασσινό νερο προς παροχή υδρογόνου στο δίκτυο ΦΥσικου αερίου. Με ενα σμπάρο 2 τριγωνια. Η μετάβαση σε τεχνολογία ΠΖ θα γίνει με γέφυρα την ηλεκτρολύση και το ΦΑ. Ο στόχος ειναι το 90 % του Δικτύου να αποτελείτε απο υδρογόνο, 10% ΦΑ απο ατμοσφαιρική ανθρακοποιηση υδρογόνου.

----------


## kioan

> Sotiris Papadelos: Σωστά οι πολλαπλες διαστάσεις μονο στον μικρόκοσμο μπορούν να αποδειχθούν. Η σκοτεινή ύλη που αποτελεί το 70% του σύμπαντος ειναι παρατηρησιμη στο υπεριωδες λόγω της εξαιρετικής υψηλής θερμοκρασίας, μερικών εκ βαθμών Κελσίου. Οποτε το σύμπαν μας ειναι πολυ θερμό.



*Παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα:* Η Σκοτεινή Ύλη δε μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί απευθείας, καθώς δεν φαίνεται να αλληλεπιδρά με οποιαδήποτε παρατηρήσιμη ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία και είναι αόρατη σε όλο το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φάσμα. Η θεωρητική ύπαρξη της Σκοτεινής Ύλης προκύπτει από παρατηρούμενα βαρυτικά αποτελέσματά της.

*Τυχαίος διαδικτυακός παπαρδέλας:* Η Σκοτεινή Ύλη είναι παρατηρήσιμη στο υπεριώδες.







> ...θα ηλεκτρολυεται θαλασσινό νερο προς παροχή υδρογόνου στο δίκτυο ΦΥσικου αερίου. Με ενα σμπάρο 2 τριγωνια. Η μετάβαση σε τεχνολογία ΠΖ θα γίνει με γέφυρα την ηλεκτρολύση και το ΦΑ. Ο στόχος ειναι το 90 % του Δικτύου να αποτελείτε απο υδρογόνο, 10% ΦΑ απο ατμοσφαιρική ανθρακοποιηση υδρογόνου.



Φαντάζομαι οι εγκατεστημένοι καυστήρες θα είναι πολύ χαρούμενοι αν μια μέρα το δίκτυο αρχίσει να τους τροφοδοτεί με υδρογόνο αντί φυσικού αερίου ή με μείγμα αυτών των δύο  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nestoras

Παλια μοιραζαν γυαλια "σκοτεινης υλης" στα περιπτερα μαζι με το "Σουπερ Κατερινα"....

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Σωστά οι πολλαπλες διαστάσεις μονο στον μικρόκοσμο μπορούν να αποδειχθούν. Η σκοτεινή ύλη που αποτελεί το 70% του σύμπαντος ειναι παρατηρησιμη στο υπεριωδες λόγω της εξαιρετικής υψηλής θερμοκρασίας, μερικών εκ βαθμών Κελσίου. Οποτε το σύμπαν μας ειναι πολυ θερμό.  Τωρα γιατι δεν αναφέρεται παρα μονο σε ειδικές επιστήμες, η συνείδηση επηρρεαζει παραταύτα την συμπεριφορά της ύλης στον μικρόκοσμο κατα την παρατήρηση. Ακομα και στις θεωριες των υπερχορδων. Μη γαλουχίσμενος ορθολογιστικά ενημερωμένος κόσμος ίσως οδηγεί την ύλη στον μακρόκοσμο σε μη ορθολογικές καταστάσεις. Καμμια σχέση με Πανθρησκεια κλπ συνομωσίες.. Στο ΗΒ υπάρχει τεραστια περίσσεια ενέργειας απο αιολικά, προκειμένου να φτιάχνονται θερμικοί σταθμοί ενέργειας για εξισορρόπηση δικτύου, θα ηλεκτρολυεται θαλασσινό νερο προς παροχή υδρογόνου στο δίκτυο ΦΥσικου αερίου. Με ενα σμπάρο 2 τριγωνια. Η μετάβαση σε τεχνολογία ΠΖ θα γίνει με γέφυρα την ηλεκτρολύση και το ΦΑ. Ο στόχος ειναι το 90 % του Δικτύου να αποτελείτε απο υδρογόνο, 10% ΦΑ απο ατμοσφαιρική ανθρακοποιηση υδρογόνου.



Ο "λαμπρός νέος" ( δικά σας λόγια κύριε nepomuk ) ξεφτυλίζεται μόνος του... Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το σχόλιο αμέσως από κάτω:




> Βαρυ αλλα σωστο ... το τελος λιγο λιακοπουλος ..  αλλα οκ .. καλο κ ενημεροτικο



*"Βαρύ... το τέλος λίγο λιακόπουλος"* Ακόμη δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω να γελάω...  :Lol:  Πώς λέει το ρητό; Αν έχεις τέτοιους φίλους δεν χρειάζεσαι εχθρούς;  :Lol: 

*Οι ανόητοι και οι έξυπνοι είναι ακίνδυνοι. Βλάπτουν μόνο οι μισοηλίθιοι και οι ημιμαθείς.* (Βόλφγκανγκ Γκαίτε, 1749-1832, Γερμανός ποιητής & φιλόσοφος)

----------


## llion

> Απαντησε ως εξης  :  Sotiris Papadelos: Σωστά οι πολλαπλες διαστάσεις μονο στον μικρόκοσμο μπορούν να αποδειχθούν. Η σκοτεινή ύλη που αποτελεί το 70% του σύμπαντος ειναι παρατηρησιμη στο υπεριωδες λόγω της εξαιρετικής υψηλής θερμοκρασίας, μερικών εκ βαθμών Κελσίου. Οποτε το σύμπαν μας ειναι πολυ θερμό. 
> Τωρα γιατι δεν αναφέρεται παρα μονο σε ειδικές επιστήμες, η συνείδηση επηρρεαζει παραταύτα την συμπεριφορά της ύλης στον μικρόκοσμο κατα την παρατήρηση. Ακομα και στις θεωριες των υπερχορδων. Μη γαλουχίσμενος ορθολογιστικά ενημερωμένος κόσμος ίσως οδηγεί την ύλη στον μακρόκοσμο σε μη ορθολογικές καταστάσεις. Καμμια σχέση με Πανθρησκεια κλπ συνομωσίες..



Τι παπαρδέλες είναι αυτές; Οι διαστάσεις που αποδεικνύονται, η σκοτεινή ύλη που είναι παρατηρήσιμη, η συνείδηση που οδηγεί την ύλη στον κακό το δρόμο.
Τα λέει σοβαρά η κάνει πλάκα αυτός;

----------


## nepomuk

> Ο "λαμπρός νέος" ( δικά σας λόγια κύριε nepomuk ) ξεφτυλίζεται μόνος του...




Αγαπητε κ FreeEnergy ενας λαμπρος πραγματικα νεος ,σπανιο μυαλο , απο τα  assets της χωρας , δεν μπορει να ειναι δυσλεκτικος;
Σεις ως εκπαιδευτικος  δεν το διακρινατε αμεσως; 
Μια ψυχη μου εγραφε καποτε - ξερετε εσεις ποια ψυχη- : Καλο παιδι ο Σωτηρης  αλλα  πολυ αντιγραφει.
Αν καταλαβα  καλα  εξακολουθειτε να παρακολουθειτε τα  τεκταινομενα  στην Ελληνικη Underground σκηνη των ερευνητων ,
με  αμειωτο ενδιαφερον .
Δεδομενου οτι στην αναβροχια  καλο και το χαλαζι  και αφου δεν υπαρχει ορατη δραση απο πλευρας Ερευνητικης Ομαδας,
Θα μπορουσατε να  σχολιασετε   δυο νιοφερτους  στο κουρμπετι  της Προβολης ΠΖ και του εργου του  , κκ Τηλεμαχου 
Ιγγλεση  και του κορυφαιου;;αληθεια ; οικονομολογου , Αριστοτέλη Διακουμόπουλου;
Υπενθυμιζεται οτι οι εκπομπες του πρωτου  τελικα "περασαν " και εμειναν  στο ΥΤ ,εσω και με αλλαγη μουσικης επενδυσης.
Αποκομισατε  κ Ενεργιτη τη εντυπωση πως  ο κ Τηλεμαχος  οσονουπω θα κηρυξει επισημα την Νεα  Ενεργειακη Επανασταση;

----------


## lepouras

έχεις και άλλες παπαρδέλες να μας πεις?
ποιος είπε ότι η δυσλεξία  έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να βγάζεις παπαρδελικα επιστημονικά συμπεράσματα?
μαστροάσχετε  Γιώργο δεν αφήνεις τα παπαρδελικα σου?

τελικά κατάλαβα και τη οικονομολόγος είσαι. της κακιάς παπαρδελικης.

----------


## nestoras

Που να πιάσουν και οι ζέστες....

----------


## manolena

Κλασσική περίπτωση.  Παράδειγμα άφθαστο το παρακάτω:

Ένας αποδεδειγμένα μ@λ@κας, με πιστοποιητικό που λένε, ερωτάται από την ομήγυρη αν είναι όντως μ@λ@κας και αυτός απαντά: -"Ναι, είμαι μ@λ@κας!". 
Τι να του πει τώρα κάποιος δηλαδή; Υπάρχει απάντηση σε αυτό, εφόσον το παραδέχεται ο ίδιος; 

Το ίδιο ακριβώς κι εδώ.  Ρε, μη γράφεις μ@λ@κίες, σοβαρέψου,  αυτός το βιολί του... -"ΟΧΙ, ΕΙΜΑΙ Μ@Λ@ΚΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΡΆΦΩ Μ@Λ@ΚΙΕΣ!".

Μπορείς να του πείς τίποτα;  Όχι.

----------

nick1974 (22-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

> τελικά κατάλαβα και τη οικονομολόγος είσαι. της κακιάς παπαρδελικης.




Κοίτα, όταν κάποιος σου λέει ότι είναι ντεμοντε να σαι στους G20 και πως είναι πιο cool να σαι χρεοκοπημένος αρκεί να νοιώθει πατριωτακια  του τους εσθονους και τους λεττονους με τα vintage χρυσά δόντια πιστεύω πως δε χρειάζεται άλλες συστάσεις για το επαγγελματικό του επίπεδο... 


btw αυτός ο παπαρδελος δε μας λέει λίγο πως φαντάζεται την 11η διάσταση; Γιατί απ' όσο γνωρίζω με το φτωχό μας το μυαλό θα ναι θαύμα αν πλησιάσουμε στο να κατανοήσουμε την 6η ( αν η 5η είναι οι πιθανολογικες εκφάνσεις του χωροχρόνου, γιατί ούτε αυτό μπορεί να αποδειχτεί)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

. . . . . .

----------


## alpha uk

"btw αυτός ο παπαρδελος δε μας λέει λίγο πως φαντάζεται την 11η διάσταση".               Δεν την φαντάζεται ,,, Αυτός απ'ότι φαίνεται πρέπει να ζεί στην 11η διάσταση , καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα . Καί κάτι άσχετο , εδώ στη Αγγλία έχει ξεκινήσει ένα πρόγραμμα , στην περιοχή του Leeds . Όλη η  ενέργεια από της ανεμογεννήτριες της περιοχής θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου ,  το οποίο θά αντικαταστήσει το φυσικό αέριο , σε βάθος 25ετιας

----------


## nick1974

> "btw αυτός ο παπαρδελος δε μας λέει λίγο πως φαντάζεται την 11η διάσταση".               Δεν την φαντάζεται ,,, Αυτός απ'ότι φαίνεται πρέπει να ζεί στην 11η διάσταση ,



 :Lol:  
δε μπορουσε να γινει πιο ευστοχο  :Thumbup1: 





> Καί κάτι άσχετο , εδώ στη Αγγλία έχει ξεκινήσει ένα πρόγραμμα , στην περιοχή του Leeds . Όλη η  ενέργεια από της ανεμογεννήτριες της περιοχής θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου ,  το οποίο θά αντικαταστήσει το φυσικό αέριο , σε βάθος 25ετιας



Αυτο ακουγεται ενδιαφερον. Ειδικα οι Βρεττανοι πιστευω προχωρανε με πολυ σταθερα βηματα στην πρασσινη αναπτυξη κι οχι με φουσκες-φωτοβοληδες (και λαμογιες) οπως συμβαινει εδω και στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της Ευρωπης

----------


## nepomuk

Ολιγα σπο το επικοινωνιακο μετωπο που προεκυψε με την δημιουργια  του Διαδικτυακου Beradio 
απο την οικογενεια Ζωγραφου.Στεγαζεται στο Αιγαλεω κατ εκτιμηση στο ιδιο ακινητο που ειχε
σημειωθει και καταγγελθει η γνωστη κλοπη σε παλαιοτερες δημιουργιες του ερευνητη ,οπως ενα 
πελτιέ ,ο μηχανισμος για ηλεκτροπαραγωγη απο το καζανακι  κτλπ.
Δυστυχως αυτη η κλοπη αν και ανευ σημασιας και επιπτωσης στο  core ερευνητικο εργο ,ουδεποτε
διευλευκανθη και δεν μαθαμε τους  φυσικους  και τους ηθικους  αυτουργους.
Τεσπα ο χρονος κυλησε  και δαπαναις της οικογενειας κατοπιν αιματηρων οικονομιων 
στηθηκε αυτος ο σταθμος  για  να προβαλει και να στηριξει την Ομαδα ΠΖ ,ιδιαιτερα στη Νεολαια
που ακουει σχεδον αποκλειστικα  διαδικτυακα .
"Anchor Man " του σταθμου  θα χαρακτηριζα τον κ Τηλεμαχο Ιγγλεση ,οπου πραγματικα ο καταγγελτικος του
λογος  περι  των "γνωστων"  αλλα και απροσδιοριστων κεντρων εξουσιας ,συνεγειρει.
Στην τελευταια του εκπομπη θετει Θεματα Ελευθεροτυπιας , ενω  ας  σημειωθει βρεθηκε "modus operandi "
ωστε τα προγραμματα λογου να φιλοξενουνται στο ΥΤ ( βλεπετε και οικονομια στο  ευρος ζωνης για να μην 
ξηλωθει τελειως  η οικογενεια ΠΖ) .
Ολως Τυχαιως και πριν μιας  εβδομαδας  ειχα  την φαεινη ιδεα  να θεσω  στο "επισημο " φορουμ ΠΖ (ζουγκλα ) αλλα
και στο  email της   ερευνητικης ομαδας ( Ελληνική Ερευνητική Ομάδα: asklipiosgr@gmail.com)
το παρακατω  ερωτημα  για  παροχη Τριφασικου Ρευματος .
Κοντολογις το φαγε  η μαρμαργκα  το ερωτημα , λογοκριθηκε  , κοπηκε   κτλπ .
Κατοπιν αυτων και εφ 'οσον ο κ Τηλεμαχος  στις  εκπομπες του θετει  αυτο το μεγα θεμα της Ελευθεριας του
Λογου , εθεωρησα  σκοπιμο  στην σελιδα του ΥΤ  να του  επαναθεσω  το ερωτημα  και τους προβληματισμους  μου
με την ελπιδα  οτι καποτε  οι ενδιαφερομενοι να λαβουν μια απαντηση .Αν οχι τλχ να εχουν καταγραφει τα ερωτηματα .
Ακολουθει το ερωτημα προς  Ερευνητικη ομαδα ΠΖ και συνδεσμος   ΥΤ  Τηλεμαχου Ιγγλεση.
"Αγαπητη Ερευνητικη Ομαδα ΠΖ, Ειναι Δεδομενο οτι η αυτονομηση - ανεξαρτητοποιηση των νοικοκυριων απο τα ηλεκτρικα δικτυα ,αποτελει ενα Πολιτικα ευαισθητο θεμα. Εχω την εντυπωση πως οι ηλεκτροπαραγωγοι Σταθμοι σας , θα ευρισκαν εκολοτερα το δρομο προς τις αγορες για Βιομηχανικη - Βιοτεχνικη χρηση,κατ'αρχην. Στη περιπτωση αυτη βεβαια , μιλαμε για Τριφασικο ρευμα,οποτε γενναται το ερωτημα αν ειναι στο σχεδιασμο σας και πως σε γενικες γραμμες θα εχουμε  παροχη  τριφασικου απο τις διαταξεις  σας ; Ενδεχομενως με τρεις συσκευες; Οταν  και αν το κρινετε σκοπιμο ενημερωστε μας. Ευχαριστω για την προσοχη σας."ο»Ώ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrnNykM27jM


Υ.Γ Κατα το George-Pap Ευαγγελιο τα τελευταια "Νεα" θελουν τον Μουστακια  να τα δινει ολα , ψυχικα , σωματικα ,
να ξεπουλαει προσωπικη περιουσια  για  να προχωρησει το Ερευνητικο Εργο στο max χωρις να  προσπεσει σε συνεταιρους
και μνηστηρες μεχρι την τελικη παρουσιαση  της  50 αρας  εως και 200αρας.
Φαινεται οτι ο κ Πετρος  αφενος  εχει επηρεαστει τοσο πολυ απο το αδοξο τελος του Νικολα Τεσλα ,αλλα θα ελεγα
οτι  ταυτοχρονα "Μεγαλοπιανεται " και θελει σχεδον ολη τη Πιτα δικια  του .

----------


## leosedf

> *Παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα:* Η Σκοτεινή Ύλη δε μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί απευθείας, καθώς δεν φαίνεται να αλληλεπιδρά με οποιαδήποτε παρατηρήσιμη ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία και είναι αόρατη σε όλο το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φάσμα. Η θεωρητική ύπαρξη της Σκοτεινής Ύλης προκύπτει από παρατηρούμενα βαρυτικά αποτελέσματά της.
> 
> *Τυχαίος διαδικτυακός παπαρδέλας:* Η Σκοτεινή Ύλη είναι παρατηρήσιμη στο υπεριώδες.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Φαντάζομαι οι εγκατεστημένοι καυστήρες θα είναι πολύ χαρούμενοι αν μια μέρα το δίκτυο αρχίσει να τους τροφοδοτεί με υδρογόνο αντί φυσικού αερίου ή με μείγμα αυτών των δύο



Μη σου πω το έχει παρατηρήσει ο ίδιος με ψευτοled από το ebay των 50 cent (με μεταφορικά). Τι να λέμε τώρα.

----------


## nick1974

> οχι τ ν"Αγαπητη Ερευνητικη Ομαδα ΠΖ, Ειναι Δεδομενο οτι η αυτονομηση - ανεξαρτητοποιηση των νοικοκυριων απο τα ηλεκτρικα δικτυα ,αποτελει ενα Πολιτικα ευαισθητο θεμα. Εχω την εντυπωση πως οι ηλεκτροπαραγωγοι Σταθμοι σας , θα ευρισκαν εκολοτερα το δρομο προς τις αγορες για Βιομηχανικη - Βιοτεχνικη χρηση,κατ'αρχην. Στη περιπτωση αυτη βεβαια , μιλαμε για Τριφασικο ρευμα,οποτε γενναται το ερωτημα αν ειναι στο σχεδιασμο σας και πως σε γενικες γραμμες θα εχουμε  παροχη  τριφασικου απο τις διαταξεις  σας ; Ενδεχομενως με τρεις συσκευες; Οταν  και αν το κρινετε σκοπιμο ενημερωστε μας. Ευχαριστω για την προσοχη σας."ο»Ώ




το ρευμα του πζ ειναι ηδη τετραφασικο

----------


## lepouras

τη λες βρε Νίκο. εδώ έχουμε κβαντικό ρεύμα από κβαντικά φαινόμενα και κβαντικές μηχανές.
άρα έχει κβαντοφασικό ρεύμα.

εγώ πάντως ξεκίνησα  ένα οικονομικό σύστημα να οικονομάω λεφτά,.

παίρνω ένα δάνειο  από την τράπεζα, κρατάω τα μισά για να τρώω και με τα υπόλοιπα τα καταθέτω στην τράπεζα και με τους τόκους πληρώνω το δάνειο και έχω και τρώω και ότι περισσέψουν από τους τόκους.
αλλά τη περιμένεις.
 αυτά δεν μας τα λένε οι οικονομολόγοι γιατί είναι όργανα των τραπεζών και δεν θέλουν να ξυπνήσουμε και να εκμεταλλευτούμε την δύναμη που έχουμε εναντίον  τους.

----------


## 744

Τί είπες ρε συν-ονόματε τώρα!

Το ... οικονομικό αεικίνητο!!! Δίνεις 1 ευρώ,παίρνεις 2 πίσω!

----------


## lepouras

επειδή το σύστημα θα θελήσει να με φιμώσει γιαυτό το δίνω δημόσια πριν θάψουν την ιδέα μου.

----------


## pstratos

Μα έτσι δουλεύουν οι τράπεζες. Σε δανείζω εικονικά λεφτά να πάρεις αγαθό με δόσεις που αυτός που το παράγει έχει πάλι δανεισθεί από μένα εικονικά λεφτά για τα έξοδά του. Όταν τα λεφτά μου τελειώσουν θα δανεισθώ από την Κεντρική τράπεζα για να τροφοδοτήσω την αναπτυσσόμενη οικονομία μου. Και όσο φουσκώνω με δανεικά την αγορά, τόσο περισσότερα μπορώ να δανεισθώ για να σας δανείσω!

----------


## nepomuk

Εχοντας υπ'οψιν τα παραπανω οι Τραπεζιτες παντα θα ειναι υπολογοι ,ειτε δανεισουν λιγα η πολλα.
Στο βαθος αχνοφαινονται οι Εβραιοι που διακριθηκαν στον τραπεζικο τομεα , αρα..  αυτοι φταινε...
Τεσπα αντικειμενικα  ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να προσδιοριστει  το "αριστο" μεγεθος πιστωτικης επεκτασης
σε μια οικονομια μια δεδομενη χρονικη περιοδο.Οταν μιλαμε για "παγκοσμιοποιημενες οικονομιες
αλληλοσυμπληρουμενες   αρα   αλληλοεξαρτωμενες , οι υπολογισμοι ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολοι.
Στο απωτερο μελλον  ενα παγκοσμιο καθολικης  αποδοχης ψηφιακο "νομισμα"  θα ειναι η λυση .
Το ρολο του "κεντρικου" δηλ παγκοσμιου τραπεζιτη προφανως  θα αναλαβουν ΑΙ μηχανηματα και ....
Τερμα  οι πολεμοι  νομισματων και τα δανεια με  ρεγουλα  ,επι γης ειρηνη και  εν ανθρωποις ευδοκια.

----------


## kioan

> Στο απωτερο μελλον  ενα παγκοσμιο καθολικης  αποδοχης ψηφιακο "νομισμα"  θα ειναι η λυση .




Σύμφωνα με διάφορες μελέτες και εκτιμήσεις που έχουν γίνει, πχ Bitcoin Energy Consumption Index, οι ενεργειακές ανάγκες του bitcoin αυξάνονται συνεχώς και ανέρχονται σήμερα σε 68,81 TWh.
Αντίστοιχη αύξηση παρουσιάζουν και οι ενεργειακές ανάγκες για το Ethereum, με την παγκόσμια κατανάλωση ενέργειας να εκτιμάται σήμερα σε 19,6 TWh.

Αυτό σε πόσους από τους (ανύπαρκτους) αντιδραστήρες του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου να αντιστοιχεί άραγε; Σε πόσα ηλεκτροπαραγωγά Πολύ Ζαβά καζανάκια να μεταφράζεται;  :Rolleyes: 






> Τερμα οι πολεμοι νομισματων και τα δανεια με ρεγουλα ,επι γης ειρηνη και εν ανθρωποις ευδοκια.



Ο επόμενος πόλεμος δεν θα γίνει ούτε για λεφτά, ούτε για νερό όπως λένε διάφοροι, αλλά για πορσελάνες και φλοτέρ  :Scared: 
Επενδύστε στις χέστρες! Μόλις στερέψουν οι πετρελαιάδες και η παραγωγή ουρανίου δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει την ζήτηση, όλοι θα στραφούν στον ενεργειακό απόπατο του μεγάλου "εφευρέτη".

----------


## nepomuk

Ειχαμε εξελιξεις σημερα επι του επιστημονικου πεδιου με Νεα Παρουσια της Ερευνητικης Ομαδας στο Ιχ φορουμ της Ζουγκλας.
Θα ηθελα στο σημειο αυτο να εκφρασω την πικρια μου προς την Ε.Ο . ΠΖ ,διοτι ενω απαξιωσε το απλουστατο ερωτημα μου για
το τριφασικο ρευμα , σημερα κανει μνεια στο  .. εξαφασικο . Βλεπετε  φραση :"Είναι ένας εξαφασικα½Ές εναλλακτήρας εναλλασσομένου ρεύματος κατασκευασμένος από εμάς."

Πλην αυτου  του εξαφασικου εχουμε  και αλλα  τεχνικα  θεματα, για τα οποια οι γνωσεις μου ειναι αστειες  ενω και ολοκληρη 
Γουικι τα βρισκει μπαστουνια .Δια  ταυτα  θα παρακαλουσα τους ειδημονες του  ημετερου Φορουμ ,να σχολιασουν χωρις φοβο
και παθος.Ιδιαιτερα παρακαλω τον Ακαδημαικο  του  φορουμ , αν το κρινει  απαραιτητο ας παρεμβει  ,διοτι συν τοις  αλλοις η Ε.Ο
δειχνει να  του απαντα  εμμεσα.

Επισης τεραστια  αισθηση και καταπληξη δημιουργει  η παρακατω δηλωση της Ε.Ο. "'''Απαγορεύονται οι αναφορές ''Ling'' πλέον, χωρίς την έγγραφη άδεια του εκδότη.
Από την ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ"

Τι εννοουν  οι Ποιητες ορατων τε και αορατων ; Δεν μπορουμε να σχολιαζουμε μια Δημοσια Ομαδα που επιζητει την Κοινωνικη Συναινεση και συνδρομη παντοιοτροπως ; 
Τιθεται  θεμα κλοπυ ραιτ ?  Τεσπα all rights  reserved  by Ε.Ο.  ΠΖ .


"Καλησπέρα κε. gekartso, 
     Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια. Όσον αφορά την βαρυτική γεννήτρια ενέργειας εκτός από την σχέση μετάδοσης κίνησης στον  τροχό του ποδηλάτου, μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και η σχέση των γραναζιών μέσα  στο κιβώτιο μετάδοσης κίνησης, που εκεί μέσα βρίσκεται και η γεννήτρια. Όμως το σημαντικότερο εξάρτημα είναι το τμήμα παραγωγής της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Η γεννήτρια που παράγει το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα δεν είναι απλή γεννήτρια συνεχούς ρεύματος. Είναι ένας εξαφασικα½Ές εναλλακτήρας εναλλασσομένου ρεύματος κατασκευασμένος από εμάς. Το εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα  που παράγεται στην συνέχεια ανορθώνεται με διόδους, οι οποίες με την σειρά τους τροφοδοτούν τα φορτία. Σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει το ειδικό κύκλωμα αυτομάτου ρυθμίσεως και έλεγχου το  οποίο διαβάζοντας την τάση εξόδου συγκρατεί με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο  το μέταλλο βάρους 8 κιλών περίπου ώστε να καθυστερεί αρκετά την πτώση  του στο έδαφος. Αυτό γίνεται με ειδικά κυκλώματα power MOSFET. 

     Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σου όποτε εσύ θελήσεις να δείς και από κοντά το εσωτερικό του εναλλακτήρα ώστε να πάρεις τις απαραίτητες σημειώσεις για την κατασκευή σου. 
     Από την ερευνητική ομάδα ΠΖ"


"

*Καλησπερα,*

*Η μεθοδος, οπου εμφανιζεσαι στην εκπομπη με τον δοκιμαστικο σωληνα, ειναι αυτη:    Χρησιμοποιεις διαλυμα καυστικης σοδας ( NaOH ) και το μεταλλάκι σου ειναι Σιδηροπυριτιο (FeSi)  .  Η συσκευη σου ειναι πρακτικα ενα  induction heater το οποιο  ανεβαζει  επαγωγικα  (και με λιγη ενεργεια) την θερμοκρασια του  Σιδηροπυριτιου, την μεταδιδει στο διαλυμα  και ετσι ξεκιναει η αντιδραση  που  περιγραφεται παρακατω.  Εξυπνο !*

       Ουσιαστικα ομως , δεν διασπας το νερο, αλλα παιρνεις το υδρογονο απο την  Καυστικη σοδα καταναλωνοντας  Σιδηροπυριτιο...  

       (ευχομαι να κανω λαθος και οντως να εχεις διασπασει το νερο με συντονισμο...) 




*Παραγωγή υδρογόνου*

       Το σιδηροπυρίτιο χρησιμοποιείται από τον στρατό για να παράγει γρήγορα υδρογόνο για μπαλόνια με τη μέθοδο σιδηροπυριτίου. Η χημική αντίδραση χρησιμοποιεί υδροξείδιο του νατρίου , σιδηροπυρίτιο και νερό. Η  γεννήτρια είναι αρκετά μικρή ώστε να ταιριάζει σε ένα φορτηγό και  απαιτεί μόνο μια μικρή ποσότητα ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, τα υλικά είναι  σταθερά και δεν είναι καύσιμα και δεν παράγουν υδρογόνο μέχρι να  αναμιχθεί. Η μέθοδος έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον Α Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο . Ένα βαρύ δοχείο πίεσης από χάλυβα γεμίζεται με υδροξείδιο του νατρίου και σιδηροπυριτίου, κλείνει και προστίθεται ελεγχόμενη ποσότητα νερού. η διάλυση του υδροξειδίου θερμαίνει το μείγμα στους περίπου 200 ° F (93 ° C) και αρχίζει την αντίδραση. πυριτικό νάτριο, υδρογόνο και ατμός.



Απαντηση ΠΖ:

"Η  ηλεκτροφασματική  θεωρία μας δείχνει την αρχή του πώς ένας συνδυασμός  παλμικού ηλεκτρισμού χαμηλής τάσης και υπέρ υψηλών συχνοτήτων  ''δονήσεων'' μπορεί να οδηγήσει στην αποτελεσματική παραγωγή υδρογόνου  και αερίου οξυγόνου από το νερό. Η  διάταξη θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως μια σταθερή πηγή υδρογόνου για  να τροφοδοτήσει ένα όχημα εσωτερικής καύσης, ή ίσως ως εγχυτήρας  υδρογόνου σε κάθε κύλινδρο. Με  άλλα λόγια, αυτή η συσκευή προορίζεται να επιτρέψει στα αυτοκίνητα να  χρησιμοποιούν το νερό ως καύσιμο, καθώς και γεννήτριες ισχύος και να  παρέχουν ουσιαστικά ελεύθερη, μη ρυπογόνα ενέργεια για ολόκληρο τον  κόσμο.   

     Η συχνότητα συντονισμού του νερού είναι ~ ....... Όταν τα μόρια του νερού δονηθούν σε αυτή τη συχνότητα, τείνουν να γίνουν ασταθή. Ένας vco είναι κολλημένος στη βάση ενός κοίλου μεταλλικού θόλου, ο οποίος είναι προσαρτημένος σε ένα εύκαμπτο υλικό. Όταν διεγείρεται από ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, ο vco θα δονείται, ο οποίος με τη σειρά του θα δονείται στον κοίλο θόλο. Ο θόλος (kavity) περιβάλλεται από νερό, το οποίο θα δονείται με την ίδια συχνότητα. Αυτή η δόνηση θα προκαλέσει την αποσύνδεση των μορίων του νερού σε υδρογόνο και αέριο οξυγόνο. 
     Παράλληλα,  διέρχεται από το νερό ένα ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα μεταξύ του θόλου και του  εξωτερικού (μεταλλικού) τοιχώματος kavity της συσκευής, σε παλμούς που  εμφανίζονται στη συχνότητα συντονισμού του νερού. Είναι γνωστό ότι το νερό θα διαχωρίζεται σε υδρογόνο και αέριο οξυγόνο παρουσία ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος (υδρόλυση),Ο  συνδυασμός τόσο των φυσικών κραδασμών όσο και των ηλεκτρικών παλμών θα  πρέπει να οδηγήσει σε ακόμη μεγαλύτερο επίπεδο αποτελεσματικότητας.  
     Θα  πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι υπήρξαν αναφορές μεγάλων εκρήξεων όταν το νερό  είναι φυσικά αποσυνδεδεμένο χρησιμοποιώντας υψίσυχνες δονήσεις.Η  εκρηκτική δύναμη που αναφέρθηκε είναι σημαντικά μεγαλύτερη από ότι  μπορεί να αποδοθεί στη χημική καύση του υδρογόνου (σε μία περίπτωση αυτό  ήταν 1999,4 bar πίεσης από 3 σταγόνες νερού). Τέλος θα σου συνιστούσαμε  για θέματα εξειδικευμένα επιστημονικά να ανατρέχεις σε ανάλογη  βιβλιογραφία όπως πχ αυτή της κβαντικής ηλεκτροδυναμικής,και όχι  στο wikipedia που λέει γενικότητες και απευθύνεται συνήθως σε μαθητές  σχολείων,αλλά και που μπορεί να γράφει κείμενα ο οποιοσδήποτε.  '''Απαγορεύονται οι αναφορές ''Ling'' πλέον, χωρίς την έγγραφη άδεια του  εκδότη.''' Από την ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ " 


σσ Edit : εδω "παιζει" το Υδρογονο (πζ) 
*Κβαντική ηλεκτροδυναμική*			 				Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια


Στη φυσική, η *κβαντική ηλεκτροδυναμική* (_QED_ - Quantum electrodynamics) είναι η σχετικιστική κβαντική θεωρία πεδίου της ηλεκτροδυναμικής. Στην ουσία, περιγράφει πώς το φως και η ύλη αλληλεπιδρούν και είναι η πρώτη θεωρία, όπου επιτυγχάνεται πλήρης συμφωνία μεταξύ κβαντομηχανικής και ειδικής σχετικότητας. Περιγράφει μαθηματικά όλα τα φαινόμενα που αφορούν ηλεκτρικά φορτισμένα σωματίδια που αλληλεπιδρούν μέσω της ανταλλαγής των φωτονίων και αντιπροσωπεύει την κβαντική ομόλογό της κλασικής θεωρίας ηλεκτρομαγνητισμού που δίνει πλήρη αλληλεπίδραση μεταξύ της ύλης και του φωτός.
 Με τεχνικούς όρους, η κβαντική ηλεκτροδυναμική μπορεί να περιγραφεί ως μια θεωρία διαταραχών του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού κβαντικού κενού. Ο Ρίτσαρντ Φίλλιπς Φάινμαν το αποκάλεσε «το κόσμημα της φυσικής» για τις εξαιρετικά ακριβείς προβλέψεις της, όπως η ανώμαλη μαγνητική στιγμή του ηλεκτρονίου και τη μετατόπιση των επιπέδων ενέργειας του υδρογόνου

----------


## kioan

> Ένας vco είναι κολλημένος στη βάση ενός κοίλου μεταλλικού θόλου, ο οποίος είναι προσαρτημένος σε ένα εύκαμπτο υλικό. Όταν διεγείρεται από ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, ο vco θα δονείται, ο οποίος με τη σειρά του θα δονείται στον κοίλο θόλο. Ο θόλος (kavity) περιβάλλεται από νερό, το οποίο θα δονείται με την ίδια συχνότητα. Αυτή η δόνηση θα προκαλέσει την αποσύνδεση των μορίων του νερού σε υδρογόνο και αέριο οξυγόνο.



Η ταλάντωση, της ταλάντωσης, την ταλάντωση, ω ταλάντωση! 







> Τέλος θα σου συνιστούσαμε  για θέματα εξειδικευμένα επιστημονικά να ανατρέχεις σε ανάλογη  βιβλιογραφία όπως πχ αυτή της κβαντικής ηλεκτροδυναμικής,και όχι  στο wikipedia που λέει γενικότητες και απευθύνεται συνήθως σε μαθητές  σχολείων,αλλά και που μπορεί να γράφει κείμενα ο οποιοσδήποτε.  '''Απαγορεύονται οι αναφορές ''Ling'' πλέον, χωρίς την έγγραφη άδεια του  εκδότη.''' Από την ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ "




Όταν κάποτε ένας _"ο οποιοσδήποτε"_ από το κοπάδι των Πολύ Ζαβών υποστηρικτών του προσπαθούσε επανειλημμένως να γράψει κείμενα για το βλήμμα "Πέτρος Ζωγράφος" στην Ελληνική Wikipedia, τότε αυτή ήταν σοβαρή.
Όταν όμως οι διαχειριστές της Wikipedia βάσει του κριτηρίου της  εγκυκλοπαιδικότητας και της εγκυκλοπαιδικότητας των πανεπιστημιακών *απέρριψαν το λήμμα*, ξαφνικά αυτή έγινε αναξιόπιστη για το  "ερευνητικό" κοπάδι ΠΖ.  :Lol: 


Για την ιστορία, το σκεπτικό της διαγραφής του λήμματος συνοψίζεται στο ότι:




> το λήμμα δεν μόνο *αυτοαναφορικό*, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται και ως βήμα διάδωσης των προσωπικών θέσεων και των επαγγελματικών-εμπορικών επιδιώξεων του Π. Ζωγράφου και προσφανώς γράφεται και "ανανεώνεται" κατ' εντολήν και για λογαριασμό του.







> Ο Π. Ζωγράφος δεν είναι εγκυκλοπαιδικός. Οι σπουδές, η επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία και το διδακτικό έργο του, όπως περιγράφονται στο λήμμα είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο και δεν μπορούν να στοιχειοθετήσουν εγκυκλοπαιδικότα: *ένας οποιοσδήποτε* εκπαιδευτικός της Μ.Ε., ένα στέλεχος του δημόσιου τομέα ή κάποιας επιχείρησης *διαθέτει περισσότερα προσόντα σε αυτούς τους τομείς*. 
> Όσον αφορά το *"ερευνητικό έργο", δεν υπάρχει τίποτα -επαναλαμβάνω- που το αποδυκνύει*. 
> Οι *επιστημονικές έρευνες δεν παρουσιάζονται σε εκπομπές* όπως ο "Κίτρινος Τύπος" και ιστοσελίδες όπως η zougla.gr του Μάκη Τριανταφυλλόπουλου, του "χορηγού επικοινωνίας" του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου (...), *αλλά σε επιστημονικά συνέδρια*, σε αξιόπιστα και έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά κ.λπ. Και *κρίνονται από την επιστημονική κοινότατα*, όχι από τα μέλη της Κοινωνικής Κίνησης "Μεσόγειος", της οποίας ηγείται ο Π. Ζωγράφος και η οποία εναποθέτει στον Π.Ζωγράφο τη σωτηρία της Ελλάδας (...). 
> Ούτε, βέβαια, με τη *διαστρεύλωση και διάχυση στο διαδύκτυο κειμένων της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών* (ΕΕΦ) η οποία -όπως προανέφερα- βρήκε την εφαρμογή του Π. Ζωγράφου απλώς "συγκριτικά πρωτότυπη", και την αποσιώπηση του ότι δεν εξέτασε ούτε αξιολόγησε την κρίσιμη "ανάλυση συχνοτήτων και συνθέσεως υλικών", καθώς και την παραπλανητική αναφορά -*με σκοπό την άντληση κύρους και επιβεβαίωσης-* δηλ. το κείμενο του ίδιου του "αξιολογούμενου" που δημοσιεύθηκε -όπως επισήμανα πιο πάνω- ως Ξένη δημοσίευση (= πληρωμένη καταχώρηση).





Για το "Ling" θα αναμένουμε εξήγηση από τον άλλο λαμπρό υποστηρικτή (αυτόν με τον μέντορα) που εξειδικεύεται στο να καταπιάνεται με τους αναγραμματισμούς πληκτρολόγησης και καταπίνει αμάσητο το σανό που του φτυαρίζει το ίνδαλμά του.
Αλήθεια την γεννήτρια που θα βούλωνε τα στόματα των άπιστων (και δεν εννοώ μέσω του περιεχομένου που είχε το τάπερ προτού το καρφώσει στην πρόσοψή της), την λειτούργησε; Ρωτάω γιατί την ίδια απορία εκφράζουν και οι υποστηρικτές του, αλλά απάντηση δεν βλέπω να παίρνουν.

----------


## nestoras

VCO: Voltage Control Oscillator

Μια συσκευή που κάνει "παπάδες" γενικα, γιατι λοιπόν να μη μπορει να διασπάσει και το νερο στα άτομά του;  :Very Happy: 

Προσοχη όμως, θέλει και μηχανικό ταρακούνημα (πχ μοτερακι δονησης κινητου).

Τελικά ο ταλαντής είναι μικροκυματικός ή  voltage controlled? ή μηπως ο VCO ταλαντώνει σε μικροκυματικές συχνότητες οταν εφαρμοστεί τάση παραγόμενη από γεννήτρια χέστρας;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Μπλα... Μπλα... Μπλα...



Ο κύριος nepomuk ίσως και να είναι ο μοναδικός που ασχολείται με το ..."επίσημο forum" της ανύπαρκτης εφεύρεσης. Όλες οι ...απαντήσεις ( μακάρι να ήταν απαντήσεις! ) που αναπαράγει εδώ μπας και τις δει ανθρώπινο μάτι έγιναν πολύ πρόσφρατα σε ...ερωτήσεις ( ούτε αυτές είναι ερωτήσεις, είναι ευχολόγια για τον άσχετο απατεωνίσκο ) που έγιναν πριν από δυο χρόνια και βάλε! Ακόμη και αυτοί που έγραψαν τις υποτιθέμενες ερωτήσεις έχουν σταματήσει να ασχολούνται! Δείτε ημερομηνίες και γελάστε!
Δεν θα μπω καν στον κόπο να σχολιάσω τις απίστευτες χαζομάρες που γράφονται χάρην απαντήσεων, θα μείνω μόνο σε ένα: *κβαντική ηλεκτροδυναμική.* Ο άσχετος απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος δεν ανέφερε *ποτέ και πουθενά* την κβαντική ηλεκτροδυναμική. Προσπάθησε ( και δεν το πέτυχε ποτέ ) με απίστευτες απιθανολογίες για συντονισμό και ψυχρή καύση και δεν είναι δυνατόν η φύση να ...κατασκευάζει νόμους ( ακόμη γελάω με αυτό ). Προφανώς επειδή δεν υπάρχει τίποτα να δείξουν στον κόσμο και επειδή έχει περάσει πάρα πολύ καιρός δεν έχουν με τι να το τρενάρουν το θέμα και αυτός που γράφει εκεί εξ' ονόματος του ψεύτη Ζωγράφου άρχισε τις χαζομάρες περί κβαντικής ηλεκτροδυναμικής.
Μετέφερε κύριε nepomuk στον George Pap_αρα και στον ψεύτη Ζωγράφο ότι θα θέλαμε πάρα πολύ να δούμε μια ακόμη συνέντευξη στο zougla tv σαν εκείνη με την απόδειξη ( χαχαχα! ) ότι η εφεύρεση παρακάμπτει την απαγορευτική αρχή Καρνώ αλλά αυτή την φορά ο άσχετος να μας εξηγήσει πως και τι σχέση έχει η ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση με την κβαντική ηλεκτροδυναμική. Εκεί να δείτε γέλιο που έχει να πέσει. Ο άνθρωπος είναι παντελώς άσχετος με την κλασική φυσική είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τι έχει να πει για κβαντικά φαινόμενα!
To "Ling" είναι μάλλον Link ( σύνδεσμος )!

----------


## nestoras

Το ling ειναι ψάρι τελικά:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_ling

----------


## nick1974

> Τελικά ο ταλαντής είναι μικροκυματικός ή  voltage controlled? ή μηπως ο VCO ταλαντώνει σε μικροκυματικές συχνότητες οταν εφαρμοστεί τάση παραγόμενη από γεννήτρια χέστρας;




μαλλον οι "γνωσεις" του ειναι τοσο για χεσιμο που πιστευει οτι ενας VCO μπορει να ταλαντωνει σε μικροκυμματικες συχνοτητες  :hahahha:  (ισως κι ενας RC με τους ...πυκνωτες ...γραφενιου του να ειναι μουρλια για μερικα ψωρο-τεραχερτζ  :hahahha: )
Βεβαια και μονο που εδειχνε οτι να ναι πατσαβουροπλακετες απο cd players η οτι διαολο ηταν και τις ονομαζε "ταλαντωτη" δε νομιζω να αφηνει οποιαδηποτε αμφιβολια για το βαθμο της ασχετοσυνης του. (δηλαδη κι επειτηδες να προσπαθουσε να φανει εντελως ασχετος δε θα τα καταφερνε περισσοτερο).
Το προβλημα βεβαια δεν ειναι οι γνωσεις του ζαβου για τους ταλαντωτες (πσσσσ επιστημη  :Lol: ). Ο ανθρωπος μπορει να χει γυρισει στην παιδικη ηλικεια που ριχναμε μια τσιχλα κατω και καναμε "ΜΠΟΥΥΥΥΜ" με το στομα και το ζουσαμε οτι επεσε μια βομβα! (μπορει να ταν κι ανεκαθεν βλαμενος... ποιος ξερει? )
Το κωμικοτραγικο ειναι πως αυτος ο ανθρωπος πηγε να παρουσιασει τα ...αεικινητα του -που δε θα μπορουσαν να κυκλοφορησουν ουτε στα jumbo ως παιδικα παιχνιδια-  σε υπουργεια ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΕΕΦ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nepomuk

> Μετέφερε κύριε nepomuk στον George Pap.......
> To "Ling" είναι μάλλον Link ( σύνδεσμος )!



Ο συμπαθης(κατα τα λοιπα) Μηχανικος αδραξε την ευκαιρια να  σας απαντησει Κυριε  FreeEnergy .
Εν συνεχεια ο Ευπατριδης Ελλην εκ Νεας Υερσεης ,ερχεται με τη σειρα του να προτεινει πρακτικες
εφαρμογες αμεσου αποδοσεως στον πενητα Λαο.
Ας μην απαξιωνουμε τοσο αβασανιστα , τοσο πολυ κοσμο  Κυριε Ενεργιτη  με  γενικους  αφορισμους
απατεωνισκος ο ενας , τσαρλατανος ο αλλος , ταξιτζης με μεντωρα  νομπελιστα ο τριτος  κοκ .
Ακολουθουν οι Βαρυνουσες τοποθετησεις των προαναφερομένων.

*Ο χρήστης George Pap κοινοποίησε ένα σύνδεσμο.*

2 ώρες

ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΣ
ΠΗΓΗ ΑΣΤΕΙΡΕΥΤΗΣ ΓΝΩΣΗΣ
ΕΞΑΦΑΣΙΚΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ
http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/536-γεννητριαι-βαρυτητας/

John GeorgiouΚάποιος θά μπορούσε νά αναλάβει τήν μαζική παραγωγή αυτής τής φθινής συσκευής γιά όσους δέν έχουν νυχτερινό φώς, μέχρις ότου ή μεγάλη εφεύρεση εισαχθεί στήν αγορά....


σσ  Ο υποφαινομενος  ευθυνεται μονον για  τα  "Logistics".


Edit 1: Ο ηλεκτρολογος οπως τον αποκαλειται κ   FreeEnergy , σας πεταξε  το  γαντι με το ΕΞΑΦΑΣΙΚΟ ρευμα .
Σεις λαλιστατος  κατα  τα λοιπα ,  δεν θα σχολιασετε ; Ακομα και ο Παπ σας  τη βγηκε  με πρασινο  νομιζω αυτη τη φορα.
Αν το  Ling  ειναι link   η  Lingua  , μενει  να  διευκρινιστει περαιτερω.

----------


## leosedf

Αν θυμάμαι καλά η εταιρία Edison στην αμερική είχε κάνει μελέτες για παραπάνω φάσεις αλλά αποδείχθηκε παπαριά και το παρατήσαν.

Το επανέφερε ο ζωγράφος ως δικιά του εφεύρεση με τενεκέδες.

----------

kioan (03-06-18)

----------


## nestoras

Την "αρχηδιατήρησης" της ενέργειας την έχουν κάνει στο σχόλειο ή την ωρα της φυσικης πηγαιναν στην τουαλεττα να παιξουν με το καζανακι μπας και παραγουν ρευμα;

Τι εξαφασικο και παπαριες λεμε τωρα. Μπορεις να εχεις οσες φασεις θελεις απο μια γεννητρια (το πολύ όσοι και οι πόλοι της για να είμαστε ακριβείς). Λες τυχαια ολοι οι μαλακες κατασκευαστων "δυναμο" να σταματησαν στις 3 φασεις? Προφανως δεν εχει νοημα να πας πιο πανω απο πλευρας αποδοσης, κοστους, βαρους, αξιοπιστιας. Μη γραφουμε αυτονοητα πραγματα και νομιζουμε οτι καναμε την εφευρεση που θα σωσει των πλανητη.

Οι "εξαφασικες" γεννητριες υπαρχουν απο χρονια:
https://www.google.gr/search?client=...eYLJxjPKBoA%3D


Κύριε nepomuk, πως κρίνετε την αυτονόητη έκφραση:
"Για να παρω την ενέργεια απο τη ζαντα ποδηλατου με αντιβαρα γραναζια και διαφορες παπαριες, εχω ηδη ξοδέψει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ενέργεια απο αυτή που θα πάρω τελικα".

Δεκτες απαντησεις:

1) Εχεις δικιο, ειναι αυτονοητο
2) Εχεις αδικο, εχουμε ηδη καταρριψει την Αρχη Διατηρηση της ενεργειας και δεν το πηρατε χαμπαρι
3) Δεν εχω ιδεα για τι πραγμα μιλας

----------

kioan (03-06-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Edit 1: Ο ηλεκτρολογος οπως τον αποκαλειται κ   FreeEnergy , σας πεταξε  το  γαντι με το ΕΞΑΦΑΣΙΚΟ ρευμα . Σεις λαλιστατος  κατα  τα λοιπα ,  δεν θα σχολιασετε ;



Όλο λέω δεν θα ασχοληθώ με τις βλακείες που αναπαράγεις αλλά δεν αντέχω!  :Cursing:  Τι να σχολιάσω μωρέ; Τις χαζομάρες που γράφει ο George Pap_αρας και αναπαράγεις εσύ ελαφρά τη καρδία; Έχετε δει ( εσύ και ο άλλoς Pap_αρας ) τι στο καλό λέει ο ίδιος ο ψεύτης απατεωνίσκος; Ή έρχεσε εδώ να μας πεις και ο άλλος να γράψει στο ...επίσημο forum 2 χρόνια μετά εξ' ονόματος του ψευτάκου, ότι σας κατέβει στο κεφάλι; Έτσι μεγάλη μπούρδα να γράψω / να πω γιατί αλλιώς δεν νοείται ...ψευδοεπιστήμη; Για να φρεσκάρω λοιπόν λιγάκι τις ...εξαφασικές ανοησίες σου:https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=574&v=SD3psql71Ks 
( Ακολουθεί απομαγνητοφώνηση όπου Δ == Δημοσιογράφος και Α.Η == Απατεώνας Ηλεκτρολόγος)
 Δ: - Σε τι; Σε βόλτ;
Α.Η.: - Σε βολτ και σε αμπέρ!
Δ: - Πόσα; Πόσα βόλτ;
Α.Η.: - 12 βόλτ το έχουμε *σταθεροποιήσει* αλλά μπορούμε να πάρουμε και 28...
( λίγο παρακάτω )
Α.Η.: -Εγώ έχω *σταθεροποιήσει* στα 12 βόλτ.

Να πας να πεις λοιπόν του George Pap_αρα ότι έχει αχρωματοψία αν νομίζει ότι ...βγαίνει με πράσινο. Έφαγε μαύρο με την μια από τον δήθεν εφευρέτη. Συνεχές στα 12 βόλτ. Όχι εξαφασικές βλακείες. Πότε ακριβώς μου πέταξε το γάντι ο ηλεκτρολόγος ( δεν τον λέω εγώ μόνο, είναι ηλεκτρολόγος!! Το μοναδικό χαρτί για τις γνώσεις του αυτό λέει!! );
Να προτείνω λοιπόν κύριε nepomuk πριν συνεχίσετε την στήριξη ( με νύχια και με δόντια ) της ανύπαρκτης εφεύρεσης να κάνετε όλοι σας τα εξής:

Ο ψεύτης ηλεκτρολόγος να σταματήσει να *πετά* γάντια δεξιά κι αριστεράΕσείς και ο George Pap_αρας να σταματήσετε να *πετάτε* δεξιά κι αριστερά εξαφασικές χαζομάρεςΓενικώς να σταματήσετε να *...πετάτε* στα σύννεφα μιας απίστευτα ανόητης ψευδοεπιστήμηςΝα *...πετάγεστε* μέχρι το youtube που είναι αναρτημένα όλα τα βίδεα του απατεωνίσκου να τα ξαναβλέπετε. 
Δεν είναι κρίμα να αλλάζατε τα λόγια του μέγιστου απατεώνα; Για συνεχές στα 12 βολτ μίλησε... 


Υ.Γ. - 1 - 
Και λίγη γραμματική:
*Πετάω-ω*. Τι κάνεις ωρέ εδώ; *Πετάω* και καμιά $%#@$% να περνάει η ώρα!  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------

kioan (03-06-18)

----------


## rama

"βαρυτική γεννήτρια ενέργειας"
"σχέση μετάδοσης σε τροχό ποδηλάτου"
"κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων με ενσωματωμένη 6φασική γεννήτρια"
μία φωτογραφία, please!

----------


## nestoras

> "βαρυτική γεννήτρια ενέργειας"
> "σχέση μετάδοσης σε τροχό ποδηλάτου"
> "κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων με ενσωματωμένη 6φασική γεννήτρια"
> μία φωτογραφία, please!



Μπες στο "ling" που παρεθεσε ο freeenergy για να δεις την υψιστη εφευρεση ολων των εποχων. Θυμιζει πειραμα δημοτικου η ολη φαση αλλα πισω απο τα καδρονακια και τα ζαντολαστιχα κρυβεται η αιχμη της τεχνολογιας, η ακρη του δορατος, οτι πιο επαναστατικο εχει εφευρει ο ανθρωπινος νους....

----------


## nestoras

> ( Ακολουθεί απομαγνητοφώνηση όπου Δ == Δημοσιογράφος και Α.Η == Απατεώνας Ηλεκτρολόγος)
>  Δ: - Σε τι; Σε βόλτ;
> Α.Η.: - Σε βολτ και σε αμπέρ!
> Δ: - Πόσα; Πόσα βόλτ;
> Α.Η.: - 12 βόλτ το έχουμε *σταθεροποιήσει* αλλά μπορούμε να πάρουμε και 28...
> ( λίγο παρακάτω )
> Α.Η.: -Εγώ έχω *σταθεροποιήσει* στα 12 βόλτ.



Ο Α.Η. και μονοφασική ανόρθωση να κάνει, με έναν-δυο χειροποίητους πυκνωτές γραφενίου στην έξοδο θα μπορεί να σταθεροποίηση απευθείας για τάση αναφοράς σε ADC. Είναι κάτι σαν τον Τσάκ Νόρις των ηλεκτρονικών ένα πράμα...

----------


## nick1974

τα εξαφασικα και τα δωδεκαφασικα μια χαρα υπαρχουν ΓΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΧΡΗΣΕΙΣ (σε repeaters πυξιδων και αλλου ειδους μοτερ ελεγχου,  κι εχουν δοκιμαστει -μαλλον ανεπιτυχως οικονομικα- και σε περιπτωσεις οπως το σχεδιο παρακατω που προυποθετει μεταφορα πολλων χιλιομετρων -οπου τελικα δε φτουρισε γιατι προφανως δε θα υπηρχε καποιο ιδιεταιρο κερδος σε χαλκο-, καθως χρησιμοποιουνται και σε καποιες ανεμογεννητριες χαμηλης τασης / τεραστιου ρευματος ), απ την εποχη που ο γεροξεκουτης και τα γιουσουφακια του ηταν ακομα σε υγρη μορφη. 
Σε μια γεννητρια παραγωγης ρευματος μερικων αμπερ που θα μεταφερθουν απ το μνι στον κολο, το οποιο εχει πανω του και τον ανορθωτη και οτι καλωδιο μεταφερει οτιδηποτε ειναι DC, μπορει να μας πουν οι ηλιθιοι ασχετοι πανιβλακες τι θα εξυπηρετουσε κατι τετοιο?
nepomuk, εσυ που μιλας με αυτους τους μπαζοχαλβαδες μετεφερε τους την ερωτηση και ΑΠΑΙΤΩ μια απαντηση (οχι πως δε το διαβασαν ηδη, αλλα επειδη θα το αποφυγουν σα το διαολο μετεφερε τους το σε παρακαλω).
Επισεις ποσο μαλακια θα ταν να το κανεις αυτο σε κατι που θες το τελικο σου αποτελεσμα να ναι DC? Μηπως οπως αλλοι κανουν ξεπλυμα χρηματος αυτοι οι ανεκδιηγητοι θελουν να ....ξεπλυνουν ΑΝΟΡΘΩΤΕΣ?  :hahahha: 

Ειλικρινα θα θελα να βλεπα μια στιγμη μεσα στο μυαλο του "υπερεφευρετη" μπας και καταλαβαινα ΠΟΟΟΟΣΟ αχταρμα τα χει κανει με την ημιμαθεια του, και τι διαολο πιστευει πως εξυπηρετουν οι φασεις (που τον κοβω συριζα αν ξερει τι σκατα ειναι)

btw εννωειται οτι ο εντελως ασχετος δεν γνωριζει τιποτα απ ολα αυτα γι αυτο παραμυθιαζει τους μπουφους που τον προσκυναναι οτι ανακαλυψε το εξαφασικο (η πιθανοτερο να του πεσε κανα εξαφασικο κινεζικο στα χερια και να το παρουσιαζει ως δικη του εφευρεση, σα τους υπερπυκνωτες που θα πεσουμε απ την καρεκλα επειδη ειναι 20 φαραντ  :Lol: )

Επισεις πολυ θα θελα να ακουγα την "επιστημονικη" αποψη και ΤΙΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ του Φιλντιση πανω σε ολα αυτα...


c5g6bw8a8dgjk3m8n.gif

----------


## nestoras

Ανετα γινεται και 12φασικη η παραπανω γεννητρια και σωζουμε δυο φορες τον πλανητη απο το ενεργειακο προβλημα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## nick1974

και με την 24φασικη σωζουμε και τον Αρη  :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

> και με την 24φασικη σωζουμε και τον Αρη



μην δίνεις ιδέες και κάνει καμιά 48φασική και σώσει και τον ΠΑΟΚ ...  :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

Ειχαμε  καποιες εξελιξεις .Περα  απο τα πολυφασικα ρευματα  η συζητηση εξετραπη σε
"φωτοβολταικα Νυκτος " (Sic) αλλα και μια  απιστευτη  δημιουργια πιεσης  σχεδον 2κ ατμοσφαιρες
απο  3 σταγονες  νερο . Απο εδω και περα το  λογο εχει ο Σπηλμπεργκ η ο Καμερον .
Εδω οι βασικες  ιδεες για το Σεναριο.

Sotiris PapadelosΜε συγχωρείς Γιώργη, εδώ η ομάδα ΠΖ αναφέρει στο ιδιο φορούμ πως με 3 σταγόνες σε υπερηψιλες συχνότητες δημιούργησε εκρηκτικό αποτέλεσμα πιέσεων 1994 bar, και θα ασχοληθούμε με το εξαφασικο μοτέρ , δηλ πηνίο ανα 60ο.

George PapΜε πρόλαβες, θα ήταν το επόμενο που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω. Όλα έχουν την σημασία τους γιατί δείχνουν το βάθος της γνώσης του ΠΖ και πόσα λίγα μας έχει δείξει. Οι εντός των τοιχών γνωρίζουν και για ''φωτοβολταϊκά" νυχτός!


Επισης να μη διαφυγει ενα παραλειπομενο απο το Οικονομικο Μετωπο  , οπως το εξιστορει ο Συνεταιρος  στην Πατεντα .

Στο μεταξύ υπήρξε *επανειλημμένη τηλεφωνική προσέγγιση του επικεφαλής μας Πέτρου Ζωγράφου από  στέλεχος πετρελαϊκής πολυεθνικής (μιας των 7 αδελφών), στον οποίο  παρασχέθηκαν αρχικά ο ουρανός με τα άστρα (κυριολεκτικά δισεκατομμύριαβ¦)  για τις καινοτομίες, υπό τον όρο να προσδεθεί η ομάδα μας διά βίου στο  άρμα της πολυεθνικής, δηλαδή να θυσιάσει την ελευθερία σκέψης και  ενεργειών για την τρυφηλή καλοπέραση*β¦ 

http://www.xpressnews.gr/petros-zogr...-euevresh-pou-


Ολα  αυτα με  εβαλαν σε  σκεψεις αν υπαρχει ικανος σκηνοθετης στη πιατσα  για να  αναλαβει
αυτο το  επιστημονικο - πολιτικο  και οικονομικο θριλερ.
Εκτιμω οτι πριν το Θερινο Ηλιοστασιο θα εχουμε εξελιξεις  , διοτι  μετα  η επιστημονικη ομαδα θα
παει για μπανια.

----------


## nestoras

> Ειχαμε  καποιες εξελιξεις .Περα  απο τα πολυφασικα ρευματα  η συζητηση εξετραπη σε
> "φωτοβολταικα Νυκτος " (Sic) αλλα και μια  απιστευτη  δημιουργια πιεσης  σχεδον 2κ ατμοσφαιρες
> απο  3 σταγονες  νερο . Απο εδω και περα το  λογο εχει ο Σπηλμπεργκ η ο Καμερον .
> Εδω οι βασικες  ιδεες για το Σεναριο.
> 
> Sotiris PapadelosΜε συγχωρείς Γιώργη, εδώ η ομάδα ΠΖ αναφέρει στο ιδιο φορούμ πως με 3 σταγόνες σε υπερηψιλες συχνότητες δημιούργησε εκρηκτικό αποτέλεσμα πιέσεων 1994 bar, και θα ασχοληθούμε με το εξαφασικο μοτέρ , δηλ πηνίο ανα 60ο.




Σκέψου τι θα γίνει με 3 σταγόνες ζωμού φασολάδας....




> George PapΜε πρόλαβες, θα ήταν το επόμενο που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω. Όλα έχουν την σημασία τους γιατί δείχνουν το βάθος της γνώσης του ΠΖ και πόσα λίγα μας έχει δείξει. Οι εντός των τοιχών γνωρίζουν και για ''φωτοβολταϊκά" νυχτός!




Είναι τα λεγόμενα σκοτοβολταϊκά. Παλιά πατέντα, την είχε κατοχυρώσει ο ίδιος που εφηύρε τη σκοτολάμπα...




> http://www.xpressnews.gr/petros-zogr...-euevresh-pou-



Πέρα από τη σάπια γραμματοσειρά δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να κρίνω. Είναι απορίας άξιο πάντως πως όποιον τον κυνηγάνε οι εβραιομασώνοι φτιάχνει ένα blog και χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη γραμματοσειρά.




> Ολα  αυτα με  εβαλαν σε  σκεψεις αν υπαρχει ικανος σκηνοθετης στη πιατσα  για να  αναλαβει
> αυτο το  επιστημονικο - πολιτικο  και οικονομικο θριλερ.
> Εκτιμω οτι πριν το Θερινο Ηλιοστασιο θα εχουμε εξελιξεις  , διοτι  μετα  η επιστημονικη ομαδα θα
> παει για μπανια.



Η εκτίμηση σου είναι απολύτως λανθασμένη. Η μοναδική εξέλιξη που μπορεί να έχει το θέμα είναι να βάλουν την ουρά στα σκέλια τους και να πληρώνουν 3000€ κάθε φορά που θα λένε τις λέξεις: ενέργεια, ηλεκτρισμός, συχνότητα, εφευρεση, μικροκύματα, ταλάντωση, σωληνάκια, αλουμινοταινία, ζάντα και καζανάκι!

----------


## lepouras

δεν μου λες βρε μαστροΓιώργο. πρέπει κάθε μ@λ@κι@ που λένε αυτοί οι καραγκιόζηδες να μας την μεταφέρεις και να πρέπει να την μαθαίνουμε?

να τους πεις ότι έχω ένα προβολέα που βγάζει σκοτάδι για να δοκιμάσουν τα σκοτοβολταικα τους τη απόδοση έχουν.

να υποθέσω ότι εφόσον δουλεύουν με σκοτάδι αυτά θα παράγουν σκοτεινή ενέργεια και τα κατασκευάζουν με σκοτεινή ύλη.

----------

Gaou (04-06-18)

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα μου αρέσουν τα ποστ γενικά.
"Να κάνω και μία σημαντική ανακοίνωση η φωτογραφία αναρτήθηκε απo τον Μάκη Τριανταφυλλόπουλο που μίλησε για φοβερές αποκαλύψεις τις ερχόμενες ημέρες από την τηλεόραση της zouglas.gr."

Πριν 11 εβδομάδες...

----------


## leosedf

Αυτός ο Παπ (άρας) πάντως πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη αποτυχία στη ζωή του, ούτε εικονικούς φίλους στο facebook δεν έχει.
Μάλλον ο μόνος φίλος του είναι ο Ζωγράφος (η έτσι νομίζει) γι αυτό και τόση αγάπη.

----------

nick1974 (04-06-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Επειδή τώρα τελευταία ο George Pap_άρας και οι συν αυτώ ασχολούνται τόσο πολύ με κβαντικά φαινόμενα έχω να προτείνω να ασχοληθούν με κάτι άκρως καινοτόμο: τα νετρίνα. Ολόκληρο CERN και ταλαιπωρούνται άδικα εκεί να τα ανιχνεύουν ένα ένα... Είναι όμως ένα πολύ πρωτοποριακό κομμάτι της φυσικής και μάλιστα πολλοί μιλάνε για ...νέα φυσική! Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ: https://home.cern/about/updates/2018...o-oscillations και ένα πολύ καλό άρθρο στα Ελληνικά εδώ: https://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/oi-metam...ia-tis-fysikis
Άντε λοιπόν κύριε nepomuk μεταφέρετε στον άσχετο ηλεκτρολόγο το άρθρο για να βγει μετά ο George Pap_άρας και ο άλλος ο ...λαμπρός νέος να μας πουν ότι ο απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος ανίχνευσε νετρίνα-ταυ στο ...cavity του αντιδραστήρα! ( αυτή την πρόταση την έγραψα με το ζόρι, γελούσα τόσο πολύ! ). Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχουν να πουν / να δείξουν τίποτα. Ας μας ...δείξουν ( ; ) την ( χαχα! ) Ηλεκτροφασματική Θεωρία και ας βάλουν μέσα εκτός από αναθέματα στην καλή φύση που δεν κατασκευάζει νόμους κακούς και λίγη πραγματική και επαναστατική φυσική! Αφού θέλουν τόσο πολύ να μας δείξουν - αποδείξουν ότι έχει να κάνει με κβαντικά φαινόμενα γιατί να μη βάλουν μέσα και ολίγη από νετρίνα-ταυ; Τα πρόβατα που τους ακολουθούν δεν θα καταλάβουν και πολλά ( να μην πω δεν θα καταλάβουν τίποτα και γίνω κακός... ) και θα συνεχίσουν να τους ακολουθούν για λιγάκι ακόμη.
Να ζητήσω όμως μια χάρη κύριε nepomuk. Στην συνέντευξη στο zougla για το πως η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση εκμεταλλεύεται κβαντικά φαινόμενα και συγκεκριμένα την "ταλάντωση" των νετρίνων και το αν έχουν βάρος ή όχι, να μην είναι παρών ο ..."λαμπρός νέος". Έχω ένα κακό ελάττωμα. Όταν γελάω πολύ, δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω καλά τι λένε οι άλλοι... Μετά δεν θα μπορώ να ...σχολιάσω!
Σας πετάω το γάντι και βγαίνω με πράσινο. Νετρίνα-ταυ και πιέσεις χιλιάδων bar σε 3 σταγόνες νερό. Εκρηκτικό μείγμα δεν νομίζετε;
Φυσικά είναι παντελώς άσχετο ότι το CERN χρειάστηκε ...πολλά χρόνια και συσκευές υπερ-υψηλής τεχνολογίας για να φτάσει σε αυτά τα συμπεράσματα. Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος σαν γνήσιος απατεωνίσκος ψευδο-επιστήμονας που είναι θα βάλει 2-3 ταπεράκια το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο, θα προσθέσει και χάλκινα σωληνάκια συν μπόλικη αλουμινο-ταινία, έτσι για να δείξουμε / αποδείξουμε στους κουτο-φραγκους Ευρωπαίους πώς το ...κάνουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα!
Και ...φυσικά ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος θα καλύψει αμέσως το γεγονός, μια και το θέμα Noor1 έχει ξεθωριάσει και καλοκαίρι που είναι όλα είναι γενικώς ..ψόφια.
Και ...πάλι φυσικά ο Φιλντίσης και η ε.ε.φ θα τονίσει ότι είναι συσκευές προηγμένης τεχνολογίας χωρίς να ξέρουν καν τρομάρα τους τι είναι τα νετρίνα-ταυ... Θα τους δείξει ο απατεωνίσκος ηλεκτρολόγος ένα πλαστικό κουβά σφουγγαρίσματος κλεισμένο με μονωτική ταινία και θα αναφωνήσει: "Τα νετρίνα-ταυ είναι εκεί μέσα με πίεση 10 bar και υποβοηθούν στην παραγωγή υδρογόνου με υψηλές συχνότητες"
Και ...ξανά πάλι φυσικά ο "λαμπρός νέος" Παπαρδέλος θα τονίσει ότι: "τα νετρίνα-ταυ υπερσυχνοτίζονται με τα ιόντα αδύναμου υδρογόνου σε μια υπαρξιακή ένωση υπερ-υψηλών συχνοτήτων σε μικροσκοπικά κομμάτια υπεριώδους σκοτεινής ύλης πάνω στα νυχτερινά φωτοβολταϊκά!"

Έχει άραγε τέλος αυτό το θέατρο παραλόγου;

*Τον τρελό κι αν ορμηνεύεις, κρύο σίδερο δουλεύεις.* ( Λαϊκή παροιμία )

----------


## nick1974

> ..
> )



Ναι, δίνε του εσύ ιδέες να βγει να παρουσιάσει και καμια κβαντικη αντίσταση νετρίνων που όταν μάθουμε ότι είναι ένα τεραωμ θα πέσουμε απ' τις καρέκλες μας   (και τον σκέφτομαι να τη δείχνει με έπαρση λέγοντας "αυτό το σκατουλακι είναι ένα τρισεκατομμύριο ΩΜ ενώ εδώ ο γίγαντας -δειχνοντας μια αντίσταση θερμοσιφωνου- μόνο δέκα)


...θα είναι κι ο φιλντισης στην παρουσιαση

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolena

> μην δίνεις ιδέες και κάνει καμιά 48φασική και σώσει και τον ΠΑΟΚ ...



48φασική όπως λέμε σαρανταοχταμάλακας.

----------


## nick1974

> 48φασική όπως λέμε σαρανταοχταμάλακας.



Λες να ισχύσει Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΥΡ ΣΤΙΣ ΦΑΣΕΙΣ? και κάθε 18 μήνες να χουμε απ' το ζαβο διπλασιασμό φάσεων? 
Έτσι σε λίγα χρόνια θα χουμε χιλιάδες φάσεις να ανορθωνουμε και μετά εκατομμυρια🤣

Ακόμα δεν έχουν εξηγήσει βέβαια τι σκατα χρειάζονται οι πολλές φάσεις σε απόσταση απ' τον ανόρθωτη μισής π..τσοτριχας αλλά αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες ...είπαμε, έχουν εκατομμύρια ανορθωτές και κάνουν ξέπλυμα χαχαχαχ

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolena

Μεταξύ μας, εγώ νομίζω πως ο κυρ-μ@λ@κας ο σκιτζής γερο-ξεκούτης και οι ψ@λοβρόντηδες ακόλουθοί του του στυλ George Pap-αρογελοίοι, εφτιαξαν το πρώτο αλεξικέραυνο διασυμπαντικής μ@λ@κίας, αλλά ντρέπονται να μας το πουν έτσι και μας το πουλάνε φούμαρα και καλά ψυχρο-πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα με νερό τριών σταγόνων και πιεσης 2kbar. Όλο μ@λ@κίες....

----------


## manolena

Είναι λοιπόν τόσο μυστήριο που αν το καλοσκεφτεί καποιος θα καταλάβει πως όλοι αυτοί οι ανώμαλοι πιστεύουν στα σοβαρά τις αυταπάτες τους. 
Κάποτε στο διπλανό χωριό του πατέρα μου, υπήρχε ένας τρελός, όπως όλα τα χωριά έχουν από έναν. Μια μέρα λοιπόν, ζευλώνεται με λουριά δυό τάβλες στην πλάτη, πάει στην πλατεία και λέει στους χωριανούς: "Ε, χωριανοί, εδά θα πάω στην Αθήνα,  πείτε μου ήντα παραγγελιές έχετε να σας τις επάω". "Ώρα καλή" του λένε και πάει αυτός σε έναν γκρεμό και παίρνει φόρα και δίνει ένα βρόντο... Μα τι βρόντο! 

Θέλω να πω πως οι άνθρωποι είναι επικίνδυνοι,  όχι μόνο για τον εαυτό τους, αλλά και για τους άλλους που τα καταπίνουν.

----------


## nepomuk

> Άντε λοιπόν κύριε nepomuk μεταφέρετε στον άσχετο ηλεκτρολόγο το άρθρο 
> Να ζητήσω όμως μια χάρη κύριε nepomuk. για το πως η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση εκμεταλλεύεται κβαντικά φαινόμενα 
> Σας πετάω το γάντι και βγαίνω με πράσινο.  
> για να δείξουμε / αποδείξουμε στους κουτο-φραγκους Ευρωπαίους πώς το ...κάνουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα!
> νυχτερινά φωτοβολταϊκά!"
> Έχει άραγε τέλος αυτό το θέατρο παραλόγου;




Προφανως και δεν εχει τελεσφορησει ακομα κ FreeEnergy το προτζεκτ , γι αυτο και η Ερευνητικη Ομαδα
ως Νουνεχης κραταει κλειστα  τα χαρτια της .Γιατι να  αποκαλυφθει σε  εναν  τυχαιο εκπαιδευτικο με  ειλικρινεις
εστω ανησυχιες ; Σε εναν ψυχακια , οπως με αποκαλει ο Παπ  σε μια  τελευταια αποστροφη του λογου του ,οπου τλχ
δεν μας  συγχεει ,γιατι να του δωσει  αναλυτικα  στοιχεια πανω  στην Ερευνα που διεξαγεται στη ΦΩΤΟΝΙΚΗ ;
Παραλειπομενο : Παει πολυς καιρος που εζητησα φροντιστηριο για να μπορεσω να ανταποκριθω , αλλα δυστυχως δεν ...
Οποτε συνεχιζω  με τις  δικες μου σκεψεις .
Λετε η εο (πζ) να κυνηγαει τα φευγαλεα Νετρινα ; Αμ δε ...   με εφαρμοσμενη ερευνα καταγινεται , για να βγαλει
λεφτα  , για κονομα , ευημερια , προκοπη τεσπα.
Δεν ειναι προφανεστατο και ιδιαιτερα σε  εσας, οτι η ομαδα  αναζητει παντι τροπω Λαικο Ερεισμα αντι για Νετρινα ;
Ερχομαι στα λογια  σας , δηλ στην απατη .ΑΝ ειναι απατη τοτε πιθανοτατα  για Πολιτικη Απατη δεν προκειται ; 
Μια  ακομα παραλλαγη του  "λεφτα υπαρχουν "  η τεσπα  ευκολα οπου  ναναι θα ρευσουν και θα γελασει ο καθε 
Πικραμενος .Ο καταγγελτικος λογος που εκπεμπεται καθε μερα απο το Be Radio σε τι αποσκοπει ; 
Προς τι ολη η οικογενεια ΠΖ  ξηλωθηκε οικονομικα ,αν οχι για  να αποκτησει Λαο ;
Ο λαος αυτος  εκτιματε οτι πλεον δεν παραμυθιαζεται ; Στις επομενες εκλογες δεν θα αναζητησει (ψαχτει) για νεους Σωτηρηδες;
Ακομα  και Παπαρδελους  , τι εχει να  χασει ; Γιατι να μην οδηγηθει προς την Ενεργειακη Αυτονομια ; 
Το συνθημα ηδη ηχει υποκωφα προς το παρον , αλλα καθε μερα  δυναμωνει : "ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ".


Πλαστηκε εδω ειρωνικα  η λεξη σκοτοφωτοβολταικα .Μα αυτο ενουσε ο Παπ ,η παρεπεμπε στη Φωτονικη ;
Ειναι γνωστη η εμμονη ιδεα του παπ οτι τα Ηλεκτρονικα πατροναρονται απο  εμπορους - Dealers οπως τους λεει-
φωτοβολταικων .Εδω πεταξε το γαντι   οτι και καλα  ..  εκτος  απο Υπερπυκνωτες  η ομαδα  εχει σημειωσει εκπληκτικη
προοδο στην αναπτυξη φωτοβολταικων που υπεραποδιδουν   .. βλεπε  παντος  καιρου  .
Αυτα  εκτιμω οτι θα εχουν το ρολο της  εφεδρειας ,οδηγηση κυκλωματων ελεγχου - ασφαλειας , η και θα πυροδοτουν την εναυση των υδρογονικων διαταξεων πζ.

Φυσικα  κυριε FreeEnergy το Θεατρο του παραλογου θα  συνεχιζεται  απο  ολα τα ενδιαφερομενα  μερη ,
μεχρι να κατσει η μπιλια  και να οριστικοποιηθει το επιχειρηματικο σχημα που θα εμφανιστει στην Αγορα .
Αυτο το σχημα καλλιστα μπορει να ειναι Πολιτικο .Διαλεγετε και παιρνετε.
Στο τελος οι κουτοφραγκοι θα μαθουν κι αυτοι, πως το τριβουν το πιπερι.

----------


## lepouras

πάντως αν η βλακεία ήταν φωτόνιο σίγουρα εσύ θα έλαμπες σαν ήλιος.

----------

nick1974 (05-06-18)

----------


## nestoras

Κυριε nepomuk, μεσα στο κειμενο σας ή μοναδικη λέξη που ηταν γραμμενη με κεφαλαια γραμματα εμφασης ήταν η λέξη "ΑΝ" της εκφρασης "ΑΝ ειναι απάτη".

Μετα απο 2500 μηνυματα ειστε ακόμη στον "ΑΝ". Μου κανει εντύπωση ένας ανθρωπος που ασχολειται πολυ με τους υπολογιστες να μη μπορει να δεχτει τα λογικα επιχειρηματα και τις αποδειξεις αλλα να "ακουει" και να πειθεται απο καθε παπαρολογο, παπατζη, απατεωνα.

Δυστυχως αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι οι αποριες σας δεν ειναι "αθωες" κι αυτη η συμπεριφορα θα αντιμετωπιστει αναλογα.

Μετρημενα κουκια ειναι τα πραγματα: ή ειναι απατεωνας ή ειναι μεγαλος εφευρετης

Η επιστημονικη κοινοτητα του φορουμ κατεληξε μετα απο ενδελεχη αναλυση του 1ου βιντεο που κυκλοφορησε (μερικα δευτερολεπτα αρκουσαν) οτι ο ΠΖ ουδεποτε κατασκευασε οτιδηποτε μπορει να ειναι κοντα στις λεξεις καινοτομια και εφευρεση.

Πως εχετε ακομη αμφιβολιες, απορω....

----------

kioan (05-06-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Πως εχετε ακομη αμφιβολιες, απορω....



Η πολιτικη απατη σε αυτο που εγραψα πιο πανω  ειναι κυριαρχη με μικρα η κεφαλαια.
Κραταμε και μια αμφιβολια για να μη το κλεισουμε το μαγαζι ; 
Εγκριτα μελη εδω τεχνικοι ηλεκτρονικοι πολυ πριν εμφανιστω, εγραφαν οτι 
το νημμα διατηρειτε  προς τερψιν και διασκεδασιν των μελων .
Δεν απεχω και τοσο  , θεωρω οτι κινουμαι μεσα σε αυτο το περιγραμμα.

----------


## manolena

> Η πολιτικη απατη σε αυτο που εγραψα πιο πανω  ειναι κυριαρχη με μικρα η κεφαλαια.
> Κραταμε και μια αμφιβολια για να μη το κλεισουμε το μαγαζι ; 
> Εγκριτα μελη εδω τεχνικοι ηλεκτρονικοι πολυ πριν εμφανιστω, εγραφαν οτι 
> το νημμα διατηρειτε  προς τερψιν και διασκεδασιν των μελων .
> Δεν απεχω και τοσο  , θεωρω οτι κινουμαι μεσα σε αυτο το περιγραμμα.



ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ, αγαπητέ κ. Αρλουμπολόγε,  έχετε το "γνώθι σαυτόν". Πάντα το θέατρο σκιών προσέφερε ψυχαγωγία στα πλήθη. Συνεχίστε έτσι, ακάθεκτος. Κάθε μέρα και από μια παράσταση με τον Καραγκιόζη.

----------

kioan (05-06-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> γιατι να του δωσει  αναλυτικα  στοιχεια πανω  στην Ερευνα που διεξαγεται στη ΦΩΤΟΝΙΚΗ ;



Καινούργιο είναι αυτό; Είναι μέρος της ...Ηλεκτροφασματικής Θεωρίας;
Για να δούμε τι έχουμε μέχρι τώρα...
Υψηλές συχνότητες ταλαντώνουν το μόριο του νερού και με 350mW το διασπούν τελικά. Δεν έχει σημασία το πως έγιναν τα 350mW ...150W.Ψυχρή καύση υδρογόνου για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Δεν έχει σημασία αν γίνεται μέσα σε πλαστικά δοχεία με αλουμινοταινία.Η δήθεν εφεύρεση παρακάμπτει την απαγορευτική αρχή Καρνώ γιατί δεν είναι δυνατόν η φύση να κατασκευάζει νόμους που θα την καταστρέψουν. Αυτό δεν το ...σχολιάζω.Κβαντικά φαινόμενα πάνω σε πολυμερικές μεμβράνες. Για το γαμώτο! Τι σόι ψευδο-επιστήμονες είμαστε αν δεν κατέχουμε και ολίγο από κβαντοδυναμική. ...φωτονική; 
Αυτό το τελευταίο τι σχέση έχει με την διάσπαση του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες; Δεν σας έκατσε ο ...συντονισμός το γυρίσατε στην ψυχρή καύση και μετά στην καλή φύση και άντε πάλι τούμπα σε κβαντικά φαινόμενα και τώρα ...φωτονική; Να περιμένουμε καμιά *ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ* για το πως τα φωτόνια διασπούν / διευκολύνουν / επιταχύνουν / κάτι κάνουν τέλος πάντων στην διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού; Αλλά τι λέω κι εγώ ο ...τυχαίος εκπαιδευτικός; Αφού ξέρω ότι δεν έχει καμία μα καμία απολύτως σχέση. Είναι μια φανταστική χαζομάρα που σκεφτήκατε την τελευταία στιγμή κύριε nepomuk. Αλλά ...φωτονική; Ιδιοσυχνοτίζονται καλύτερα τα φωτόνια με τα ταπεράκια και τα LED;
Μια και γίνατε λοιπόν αυτόκλητος ταχυδρόμος του άλλου George Pap_άρα πείτε του να κάνουν την συνέντευξη στο zougla 2 σε 1. Κβαντομηχανική + φωτονική! Δεν θα χρειαστεί να ανάψετε και κανένα φως μέσα στο στούντιο! Η λάμψη των μυαλών του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου και του George Pap_άρα συν του Παπαρδέλου θα φωτίσει την οικουμένη όλη! Τι μυαλά! Φωτεινά Άστρα! Ήλιοι! Εμμμ... *ή σαν αστέρια ή σαν ήλιοι*, για να μην ξεχνάμε τις διδαχές του απατεωνίσκου ότι άλλο αστέρια και άλλο ήλιοι...




> Εγκριτα μελη εδω τεχνικοι ηλεκτρονικοι πολυ πριν εμφανιστω, εγραφαν οτι το νημμα διατηρειτε  προς τερψιν και διασκεδασιν των μελων. Δεν απεχω και τοσο  , θεωρω οτι κινουμαι μεσα σε αυτο το περιγραμμα.



Απέχεις και παρα-απέχεις από το περίγραμμα: τα λέμε για να γελάμε. Εσύ εμέσως πλην σαφώς στηρίζεις / υποστηρίζεις. Πώς το καταλαβαίνει κανείς αυτό; Είσαι ( μάλλον ) ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος στην Ελλάδα ( προφανώς και στον πλανήτη όλο ) που ασχολείται με το ...επίσημο forum. Πάντα έχεις ...αμφιβολίες. Δηλαδή τι αμφιβολίες να έχει κανέις όταν έχει τέτοια ατράνταχτα επιχειρήματα απέναντί του ότι είναι απάτη;

----------

kioan (05-06-18), 

manolena (05-06-18), 

nick1974 (05-06-18)

----------


## nick1974

Nepomuk, 
Να αποφεύγεις άμεση έκθεση στον Ήλιο, να πίνεις πολλά υγρα και να βάζεις στο κεφάλι υγρές πετσέτες

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

kioan (05-06-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Nepomuk, 
> Να αποφεύγεις άμεση έκθεση στον Ήλιο, να πίνεις πολλά υγρα και να βάζεις στο κεφάλι υγρές πετσέτες
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Η ουσία είναι μια και ο μπακλαβας γωνία. Προς τι η επιδιωξη αποκτησης λαικου ερεισματος απο την οικογένεια Ζωγραφου;Για να μην την φανε οι Πολυεθνικες;Η διοτι αποσκοπει στην καθοδο στον εκλογικο στιβο;Ο Ψωρρας που εχει γραφεια σε ολη την επικρατεια ειναι ικανοτερος παραγωγος πλουτου απο τον μουστακια;Κατι τετοια ερωτήματα με στοιχειωνουν.

----------


## kioan

> Προς τι η επιδιωξη αποκτησης λαικου ερεισματος απο την οικογένεια Ζωγραφου;
> ... 
> Κατι τετοια ερωτήματα με στοιχειωνουν.



Εσένα ας σε στοιχειώνουν... 
Το forum όμως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το στοιχειώνουν αυτά τα ερωτήματα. 

Μας ενδιαφέρει η καθαρά επιστημονική πλευρά του ζητήματος και ακριβώς έτσι αναλύθηκε και ξεσκεπάστηκε ο κάθε ψευτοεπιστημονικός ισχυρισμός του Πολύ Ζαβού. 
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα ζητήματα θα ήταν πιο ταιριαστό να συζητηθούν σε κάποιο forum κοινωνιολόγων ή/και ψυχολόγων-ψυχιάτρων. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

nick1974 (13-06-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Και ομως κατι Κινειται !!!!!
Συντομα Κοντα  Σας.
www.hellagen.gr 

Επιστρεφουμε με νεα ανανεωμενη σελιδα .

Ερωτηματα :
Ο επισημος δικτυακος τοπος της ελευθερης ενεργειας και του υδρογονου
θα λειτουργησει υπο Νεα Διευθυνση ;

Μηπως δηλ με αλλα λογια ο μουστακιας τελικα δελεαστηκε απο τη σουπερ
προσφορα της χ Πολυεθνικης και μεταβιβασε το συνολο των δικαιωματων
της ευρεσιτεχνιας του ;

Μηπως απλα αλλαξε Διεθυντη το τμημα Μαρκετινγκ και Επικοινωνιας της 
Ερευνητικης Ομαδας και αυτος εισηγηθηκε αμεση αλλαγη επικοινωνιακης
Πολιτικης,ωστε να γινει πιο φιλικη πχ στους Τεχνιτες Ηλεκτρονικους ;

Ειδωμεν .Τα προγνωστικα λενε οτι παμε για ενα καυτο Καλοκαιρι.

----------


## nestoras

> Και ομως κατι Κινειται !!!!!
> Συντομα Κοντα  Σας.
> www.hellagen.gr 
> 
> Επιστρεφουμε με νεα ανανεωμενη σελιδα .
> 
> Ερωτηματα :
> Ο επισημος δικτυακος τοπος της ελευθερης ενεργειας και του υδρογονου
> θα λειτουργησει υπο Νεα Διευθυνση ;
> ...



https://giphy.com/gifs/dosequisgifst...-ADr35Z4TvATIc

Ναι... Δικιο εχεις. Μαλλον καποιος εκατομμυριουχος τον πληρωσε χοντρα για την εφευρεση...

Εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαινω αν μας τρολαρεις ή αν πιστευεις ακομη εστω και σε μια γωνια του μυαλου σου οτι ο ΠΖ ειναι μεγαλος εφευρετης...

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαινω αν μας τρολαρεις...



*nestoras 
*

----------


## manolena

> Και ομως κατι Κινειται !!!!!







> Συντομα Κοντα Σας.
> www.hellagen.gr
> 
> Επιστρεφουμε με νεα ανανεωμενη σελιδα .
> 
> Ερωτηματα :
> Ο επισημος δικτυακος τοπος της ελευθερης ενεργειας και του υδρογονου
> θα λειτουργησει υπο Νεα Διευθυνση ;
> 
> ...



https://www.buzzfeed.com/adamdavis/u...KpR#.afn19JkVO


Σελίδα με τις πιο άχρηστες πληροφορίες της ημερας. Όμως, ετούτη εδώ, όπως και κάθε όμοιά της με πληροφορίες για τους σκιτζηδες ανισόρροπους "επιστημονες" του κώλου που μας μοστράρει το τσιράκι τους, δεν εχει ταίρι.
Υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβληματα στον κόσμο... Αλλά νομίζω πως πιο σοβαρότερο απο αυτά, αντιμετωπίζεις ΕΣΥ αγαπητε... Για κοίτα για κανα πουκάμισο με μακριά μανίκια που κουμπώνει στην πλάτη με λουριά...

----------


## nick1974

> Ειδωμεν .Τα προγνωστικα λενε οτι παμε γι ενα καυατο Καλοκαιρι.



κι εσυ το μονο που εκανες ειναι να αγνωεις τις φιλικες συμβουλες που σου εδωσα για την αντιμετωπηση τετοιων ακραιων θερμοκρασιων και τωρα κοιτα τι επαθες...


Στη σοβαρή ηλίαση το θύμα χάνει τη συνείδησή του, το πρόσωπό του γίνεται κόκκινο και στη συνέχεια χλωμό. Μπορεί να εκδηλωθούν σπασμοί,*παραισθήσεις και* *παραλήρημα**.* Αρκετές φορές υπάρχει ακούσια ούρηση και αφόδευση. Υπάρχει υψηλός πυρετός και η θερμοκρασία του σώματος μπορεί να φτάσει στους 41 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Εάν δεν αντιμετωπιστεί η σοβαρή ηλίαση το συντομότερο, μπορεί να προκύψουν ακόμα*εγκεφαλικές βλάβες.**
**
πηγη http://iatrica.gr/el/articles/3166-e...ntimetopizoume*

----------


## nepomuk

> κι εσυ το μονο που εκανες ειναι να αγνωεις τις φιλικες συμβουλες που σου εδωσα *
> *



Εχω την εντυπωση πως διελαθε της προσοχης ορισμενων μελων η ουσια .
Παρατηρωντας  την Νεα Σελιδα ΠΖ (Under Construction ) ,το ματι πεφτει πανω  σε ενα
"γερμανικο " πληκτρολογιο βλεπε  και τα   φωνηεντα  με ουμλάουτ.

umlaut

LINGUISTICS
_noun_

 a mark (¨) used over a vowel, especially in German, to indicate a different vowel quality. 



Που εγκειται η ουσια των πραγματων ; Τι θελει  να υποδηλωσει ο ερευνητης ;
Μηπως την απο πολλου αναμενομενη συνεργασια με Γερμανικο Οικο Υψηλης Τεχνολογιας
βοηθουντος και του γερμανοτραφους  George-Pap για το επωφελες συνοικεσιο ;

σ.σ. Θελω να πιστευω οτι το νημμα πραγματευεται τα Θεματα ΠΖ .
Η "ειδηση" των  ημερων αυτη ηταν και αυτη σχολιασα .
Τελος και παλι θελω να πιστευω οτι η σελιδα  εδω δεν ειναι αμιγως Επιστημονικη 
οπως  καλη της ωρα  η γνωστη σελιδα  υποστηριξης του φ/β.
Στο δια ταυτα  προτεινω τη χαλαρωση και οχι  ασκησεις  επαναστατικης Γυμναστικης.

----------


## nestoras

> Τελος και παλι θελω να πιστευω οτι η σελιδα  εδω δεν ειναι αμιγως *Επιστημονικη* *
> οπως  καλη της ωρα  η γνωστη σελιδα  υποστηριξης του φ/β.
> *



Αυτη ηταν η είδηση της ημερας....  :Very Happy:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τελος και παλι θελω να πιστευω οτι η σελιδα  εδω δεν ειναι αμιγως Επιστημονικη οπως  καλη της ωρα  η γνωστη σελιδα  υποστηριξης του φ/β.



Όλο λέω δεν θα σχολιάσω αλλά συνέχεια δεν αντέχω... Ποιά σελίδα μωρέ είναι "αμιγώς Επιστημονική"; Από πότε η στήριξη στην ψευδοεπιστήμη με μπόλικη από #οικολογο-πατριδογνωσία-με-ολίγο-από[αχ καημένε!]-Τέσλα είναι ...επιστήμη;*1*
Την χαζομάρα με το γερμανικό πληκτρολόγιο δεν θα την σχολιάσω καν. Αφού δεν υπάρχει εφεύρεση ποιός σοβαρός άνθρωπος θα ασχοληθεί με κάτι ανύπαρκτο;

*1* Δείξε μου ένα ( μόνο ένα ) σχόλιο στην ...δήθεν επιστημονική σελίδα που να ασχολείται με την εφεύρεση! Εδώ και 2 χρόνια "μαύρη είναι η νύχτα στα βουνά, μαύρη σαν καλιακούδα"! Οι βλακείες του "λαμπρού νέου" Παπαρδέλου που προσπαθεί να συνδέσει με απίστευτους ακροβατισμούς την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση με την κβαντομηχανική είναι εξίσου ψευδοεπιστήμη. Ο δε ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθής ) George Pap_αρας το μόνο που κάνει είναι να προσβάλλει και να βρίζει. Να την χαρώ εγώ την "αμιγώς Επιστημονική" σελίδα. Ένα πράμα σαν την ( εξίσου ανύπαρκτη ) φανταστική "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ."!

----------


## nick1974

αν ισχυει οτι χτυποντας το κεφαλι σου στον τοιχο καις 150 θερμιδες την ωρα
https://www.inewsgr.com/96/achristes...es-meros-3.htm
ο nepomuk βαλθηκε να μας κανει ολους μοντελακια

----------


## nepomuk

_ Edit από kioan: Τα άσχετα διεγράφησαν. Αν θες να στείλεις ευχές και να παίξετε τις κουμπάρες, πήγαινε και γράφε στο forum του και στα group του. Όχι άλλα offtopic εδώ._  
______________________________________



Μια τετοια ημερα διαλεξε η ερευνητικη του ομαδα  να παρουσιασει την ανανεωμενη ιστοσελιδα Hellagen.gr .
Η μεγαλη εκπληξη ηταν η συγχωνευση και συμπορευση με το Ello.gr.

"Το Ello.gr συγχωνεύτηκε με το Hellagen.gr ,Γίναμε ακόμα πιο δυνατοί."

Κατ εμε δεν ηταν και η καλυτερη επιλογη .Ας αφησουμε ομως το χρονο να κυλησει
και συντομα θα φανει αν ο γαμος ηταν επιτυχημενος .

Για αρχη θα ελεγα οτι απο αισθητικης πλευρας ,καλα  τα παει .
Περιεχομενο  περιμενουμε και δη για το Υδρογονο.

Αντε και του χρονου με τις Υγειες μας και με Υδρογονο στις οικιες τλχ των Ημετερων ,για να παιρνει
σιγα-σιγα σειρα  και το ποπολο.

----------


## nestoras

Πάνω από όλα στον Ερευνητή (Με κεφαλαίο "Ε" τόσο μεγάλος που είναι) και πρωτοπόρο, στον Μαγγελάνο των θετικών επιστημών... .


Μόνο εγώ παρατηρώ ότι την ιστοσελίδα άνετα θα μπορούσε να την έχει για την εκπομπή "ΑΝΕΞΗΓΗΤΟ" ο Χαρδαβέλας?
Το ello.gr έχει να κάνει με τους Ελ του Λιακόπουλου ή κάτι χάνω?





> Παραδείγματος χάρη, ένα ποτήρι ζεστό γάλα, κρυώνει θερμαίνοντας τον αέρα  γύρω του, ο οποίος είναι κρύος. Αυτό φυσικά αντιτίθεται σε άλλους  νόμους, όπως ο πρώτο νόμος, που μας μιλάει για τη διατήρηση της  ενέργειας.



....


 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## lepouras

> μπλα μπλα μπλα πίπες και άλλα κουλά.



μαστρο Γιώργο τα ναρκωτικά ένα ένα και όχι με τις χούφτες.

----------


## nick1974

> μαστρο Γιώργο τα ναρκωτικά ένα ένα και όχι με τις χούφτες.



Χούφτες εννωεις αυτές των γερανων?


Btw κι αν αντί για υδρογόνο βάζαμε υδρόθειο η υδροχλωρικό οξύ ή υδροκυάνιο μήπως θα βγάζει περισσότερα τεραβατ ανά ποτήρι?

Επισεις την καζανακογεννητρια αν αντί στα καζανάκια τη βάζαμε την εξαγωγή της χέστρας δε θα βγάζει παραπάνω ισχύ  σε περίπτωση διαριας?
Μήπως το ενεργειακό λύνεται με δωρεάν κλύσματα?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

α εσύ πας να κάνεις τα λόμπι λίμπα. είπαμε να απεξαρτηθούμε από το πετρέλαιο σαν χώρα όχι να τους στείλουμε και στο ταμείο ανεργίας. μην τα λες όλα.

----------

nick1974 (02-07-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Γεράσιμος Σωτηρίου
Καλημέρα.
Ποιός είναι ο λόγος που σας εμποδίζει να φτιάξετε μία βιομηχανία παραγωγής γεννητριων ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος έστω αρχικά της τάςξεως των 1-2 KW ;
30 Ιουνίου 2018 9:24 ΠΜ


Απάντηση : 
Hellagen.gr
Αφού σας ευχαριστήσουμε για την ερώτηση που έχετε θέσει ακούστε προσεχτικά αυτά που θα πούμε, γιατί ίσως σας διαφεύγουν ορισμένα πράγματα.Η μεγάλη αυτή εφεύρεση του κυρίου Πέτρου Ζωγράφου η οποία έχει να κάνει με το υδρογόνο και την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος είναι ασύλληπτα δύσκολη υπόθεση που προϋποθέτει εξειδικευμένες τεχνολογικές γνώσεις,και για την παραγωγή της χρειάζονται τεράστιες μηχανολογικές εγκαταστάσεις πολλών εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, ώστε να έχει την δυνατότητα ένα εργοστάσιο να παράγει πάρα πολλά κομμάτια μηνιαίως, εάν αυτό δεν γίνει και η δυνατότητα παραγωγής από μια μικρή βιοτεχνία είναι λίγα κομμάτια, οι πρώτοι που θα τα αγοράσουν θα είναι οι Κινέζοι, και τα μεγάλα οργανωμένα εργοστάσια,και συμφέροντα. Εάν αυτό γίνει τότε θα έχουμε επιτελέσει το μεγαλύτερο έγκλημα κατά της ανθρωπότητας, γιατί αυτό το «όπλο» που έχουμε στα χέρια μας θα το μετατρέψουν τα ίδια γνωστά κέντρα σε ένα ακόμα εργαλείο κατά των λαών όπως και το πετρέλαιο. Εάν τα πράγματα ήταν τόσο απλά όπως μερικοί θέλουν να τα παρουσιάζουν για δικούς τους λόγους, είναι δυστυχώς παραπλανημένη.

30 Ιουνίου 2018 3:14 ΜΜ

----------


## rama

Καλά, τι προσφορά στην ανθρωπότητα είναι αυτή, όταν εξαιρείς τους Κινέζους, όσους έχουν "οργανωμένα εργοστάσια" και όσους έχουν "συμφέροντα"?  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Με άλλα λόγια σου λέει ότι δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΕ να δουν τίποτα αχαχαχαχαχχ

Άσε που και να ερχόταν κάποιος με εκατομμύρια και να έλεγε "έλα τα έχω στο χέρι" δε θα είχαν να παρουσιάσουν τίποτα.


Η κλασική απάντηση.

----------


## nick1974



----------


## αλπινιστης

Κλαιω φιλε!!!





>

----------


## nestoras

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Μια νότα χαράς μέσα στο μεσημέρι...

Βρήκαμε και την επίσημη δικαιολογία για το ότι ΠΟΤΕ δε θα δούμε πρακτική εφεύρεση....

----------


## Gaou

*Το υδρογόνο που χρησιμοποιείται στις ενεργειακές κυψέλες καυσίμου υπόσχεται να διευκολύνει τη χρήση ηλεκτρικών οχημάτων, εφόσον υπάρχουν σταθμοί ανεφοδιασμού με αυτό το εξαιρετικά πτητικό αέριο. Οι επενδύσεις για τη διανομή, αλλά και την παραγωγή και την αποθήκευση, είναι σημαντικές για τον εκδημοκρατισμό αυτής της πηγής ενέργειας. Αυτό δεν φαίνεται να αποθαρρύνει όμως τη Νότια Κορέα.*


Η ασιατική χώρα παρέχει προϋπολογισμό 2,6 τρισεκατομμυρίων γουόν για την ανάπτυξη του υδρογόνου, κάτι λιγότερο από δύο δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. Το ποσό αυτό περιλαμβάνει τα έξοδα έρευνας και εξέλιξης, την εγκατάσταση σταθμών και την παραγωγή υδρογόνου σε μεγάλη κλίμακα.
Μέχρι το 2019, τα λεωφορεία δεν θα εκπέμπουν -εν προκειμένω θα αποβάλλουν- παρά μόνο νερό, σε πολλές πόλεις σε όλη την κορεατική επικράτεια, με τη Seoul να ξεκινά από εφέτος. Και μέχρι το 2022, ο στόχος της κυβέρνησης της Νότιας Κορέας είναι να φτάσει στους 310 σταθμούς ανεφοδιασμού έναντι μόλις πάνω από δέκα σήμερα και 16.000 οχήματα υδρογόνου.

Η χώρα υπολογίζει σημαντικά πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα στην εθνική φίρμα της Hyundai και μεταξύ των πιο προηγμένων αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιών στην τεχνολογία αυτή. Ο Ασιάτης κατασκευαστής μόλις έδωσε συνέχεια στο ix35 Fuel Cell που προήλθε από τις θερμικές εκδόσεις του μοντέλου, αλλά και από το ορίτζιναλ Nexo, σχεδιασμένο εξ αρχής για να λειτουργεί με υδρογόνο.
Μόνο με την κοινή δράση της κυβέρνησης, των κατασκευαστών και όλων των διαφόρων φορέων του τομέα θα μπορούσε πραγματικά να απογειωθεί αυτό το είδος της ενέργειας. Και Νότια Κορέα αποτελεί το παράδειγμα, ούτως ή άλλως.

Να σημειώσουμε ότι πολλοί σημαντικοί παράγοντες της βιομηχανίας υδρογόνου συγκεντρώθηκαν στις αρχές του έτους στο Davos, στην Ελβετία, προκειμένου να σχηματίσουν το Hydrogen Council, το οποίο στοχεύει να συγκεντρώσει τις υφιστάμενες δυνάμεις και να προτείνει ιδέες για την ανάπτυξη αυτού του καυσίμου του μέλλοντος.

Το Συμβούλιο εξέδωσε την πρώτη μακροσκελή μελέτη, στην οποία μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε ότι στο 2030 θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν 15 εκατ. οχήματα υδρογόνου στους δρόμους. Και αυτά θα μπορούσαν να συμβάλλουν σημαντικά στον περιορισμό της αύξησης της μέσης θερμοκρασίας του πλανήτη. Τρανταχτά ονόματα της παγκόσμιας βιομηχανίας δεν βλέπουν το υδρογόνο μόνο ως καύσιμο, αλλά και ως «φίλτρο» ικανό να αποθηκεύσει ενέργεια από ανανεώσιμες πηγές.

Σε περίπτωση που αμφιβάλλετε δε για τη σπουδαιότητα των μελών που εμπλέκονται, υπάρχει ένας ανεξάντλητος κατάλογος: Air Liquide SA, Alstom, Anglo American plc, Audi AG, BMW Group, Daimler AG, Engie AG, GM, Honda Motor Co. Ltd, Hyundai Motor Company, Iwatani Corporation, Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Plastic Omnium, Royal Dutch Shell, ASA Statoil, The Linde Group, Total SA και Toyota Motor Co. Σε αυτά τα μεγάλα ονόματα, πρέπει να προσθέσουμε κατασκευαστές εξοπλισμού που ήταν εκεί για να στηρίξουν την πρωτοβουλία.

Αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ευρώπη υπάρχουν 82 λειτουργικοί σταθμοί ανεφοδιασμού σε υδρογόνο σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του European Alternative Fuels Observatory της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.

πηγή : https://www.newsit.gr/auto/h-notios-...gonou/2571774/

----------

nepomuk (02-07-18)

----------


## nick1974

> [
> Σε περίπτωση που αμφιβάλλετε δε για τη σπουδαιότητα των μελών που εμπλέκονται



Μωρέ για αυτούς κανείς δεν αμφιβάλλει ούτε για το υδρογόνο, δεν είμαστε ιθαγενείς...
Αν διαβάσεις το θέμα και δεις κάνα βιντεάκι του φιδεμπορα θα καταλάβεις σε τι αναφερόμαστε, καθώς και ότι είσαι εκτός θέματος 



Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

Καινούργιο κοσκινάκι μου και που να σε κρεμάσω λέει η λαϊκή παροιμία και αναφέρομαι στην ...ανανεωμένη (μόνο σε γραφικά) σελίδα της ανύπαρκτης εφεύρεσης. Μια και ...γελάτε με τια απαντήσεις δείτε κι αυτό:
Στη σελίδα με τίτλο: _Πώς η εφεύρεση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου παρακάμπτει την απαγορευτική διάταξη του 2ου θερμοδυναμικού νόμου
_υπάρχει απορία στα σχόλια: _Παρόλο που υπάρχει ένα κατεβατό για την εντροπία δεν βλέπω πουθενά να  εξηγείται το πώς και γιατί η συσκευή παρακάμπτει την απαγορευτική αρχή  Καρνώβ¦ 
_Η απάντηση είναι ...όλα τα λεφτά:
"Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το σχόλιό σας στην καινούργια σελίδα του  Hellagen και θα σας απαντήσουμε λίαν συντόμως με νέο άρθρο σχετικο με  την παράκαμψη της απαγορευτικής αρχής Καρνώ του 2ου θερμοδυναμικού  νόμου. Ωστόσο, λόγω του φόρτου εργασίας των διαχειριστών της σελίδας την  παρούσα στιγμή, αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει άμεσα."
Η παραδοχή έμεση αλλά σαφής: _Θα ...απαντήσουμε κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον. Το άρθρο αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα._ (Σημ. αυτό είναι δικό μου δεν είναι γραμμένο πουθενά! Θα βγει ο George Pap_αρας και θα χτυπιέται ότι αλλοιώνουμε τα λόγια του παν-μέγιστου #δώστε_του_τώρα_τα_επόμενα_δέκα_Nόμπελ_Φυσικής ...απατεωνίσκου!)

----------

nick1974 (02-07-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

> Καινούργιο κοσκινάκι μου και που να σε κρεμάσω λέει η λαϊκή παροιμία και αναφέρομαι στην ...ανανεωμένη (μόνο σε γραφικά) σελίδα της ανύπαρκτης εφεύρεσης. Μια και ...γελάτε με τια απαντήσεις δείτε κι αυτό:
> Στη σελίδα με τίτλο: _Πώς η εφεύρεση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου παρακάμπτει την απαγορευτική διάταξη του 2ου θερμοδυναμικού νόμου
> _υπάρχει απορία στα σχόλια: _Παρόλο που υπάρχει ένα κατεβατό για την εντροπία δεν βλέπω πουθενά να  εξηγείται το πώς και γιατί η συσκευή παρακάμπτει την απαγορευτική αρχή  Καρνώβ¦ 
> _Η απάντηση είναι ...όλα τα λεφτά:
> "Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το σχόλιό σας στην καινούργια σελίδα του  Hellagen και θα σας απαντήσουμε λίαν συντόμως με νέο άρθρο σχετικο με  την παράκαμψη της απαγορευτικής αρχής Καρνώ του 2ου θερμοδυναμικού  νόμου. Ωστόσο, λόγω του φόρτου εργασίας των διαχειριστών της σελίδας την  παρούσα στιγμή, αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει άμεσα."
> Η παραδοχή έμεση αλλά σαφής: _Θα ...απαντήσουμε κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον. Το άρθρο αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα._ (Σημ. αυτό είναι δικό μου δεν είναι γραμμένο πουθενά! Θα βγει ο George Pap_αρας και θα χτυπιέται ότι αλλοιώνουμε τα λόγια του παν-μέγιστου #δώστε_του_τώρα_τα_επόμενα_δέκα_Nόμπελ_Φυσικής ...απατεωνίσκου!)



δηλαδή, ο διαχειριστής (εδώ γελάμε) της σελίδας είχε τον χρόνο να φορτώσει αυτήν την απάντηση, αλλά δεν είχε το χρόνο να κάνει c/p το εν λόγω άρθρο με την κατάρριψη της αρχής Καρνώ από την πανεπιστημονική ομάδα. Απλά αστεία απάντηση, που δεν πείθει ούτε πρωτοετή Γυμνασίου

----------


## nick1974

Κι όταν δούμε το φιδεμπορα να πετάει θα είναι επειδή θα χει παρακάμψει και το νόμο της βαρύτητας  :Very Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gaou

καταρχήν οι αμφιβολίες δεν ηταν δικές μου. το κειμενο παρέθεσα και τον συνδεσμο. 

αρνουμε απο τότε που πρωτοεφανιστηκε ο μουστάκιας να ασχοληθώ με την παρτυ του. γενικά δεν μου γεμιζε το ματι καθόλου και φαντασου χωρις να τον ειχα δει. όταν εμαθα ότι ειναι κολληταρι του αλλου του κάφρου δε ( αυτο το εμαθα απο τις συζητήσεις εδω μεσα--> το φορουμ μορφώνει κόσμο.) τότε αηδίασα μεχρι αηδίας.

την εποχή που εμφανιστηκε αυτος εγώ ειχα αφαιρέση κιόλαας ότι γεννητριες υδρογόνου ειχα βάλει στα αμαξια μου. μετα απο εναχόλησει κάτι μηνων...! ειχα τότε ιδέα να συνδιάσω βιοκαυσιμο ( βιοντιζελ) μαζί με βρωμικο υδρογονο προκειμένου να σπάει η βρωμια μέσα στους κινητηρες. δεδομενου ότι με τα γραμματα δεν τα πήγα καλά ειπα να τα αφήσω αυτα σε αλλους που τα πήγαν καλύτερα στις επιστήμες.

δεν νομιζω πάντως ότι ειναι ασχετο με το θέμα. τώρα το ότι ο μακακας και η παρέα του ( ποσες χιλιάδες τρολ μπορει να πληρώνει?)  ειναι ασχετοι με τον πλανήτη μας και ως εκτουτου  μονωπολουν όλα τα θέματα ειναι δυστυχές. θα μπορούσε πραγματικά αυτό το τοπικ να ειχε πληροφοριακό ενδιαφέρον (οχι του φιδεμπορα οππως τον λές) αλλα εχει καταλήξει η μαλακια μερικών χασομέριδωντρολ.

----------


## lepouras

Σε ποιους αναφέρεσαι; ως χασομεριδοτρολ.

----------


## 744

Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα, το υδρογόνο το πήρα με φόβο. Δεν καίγεται αλλά εκρύγνυται και αυτό με φοβίζει λίγο. Σκεφθείτε λίγο να υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια εν δυνάμη βόμβες στους δρόμους. Η πιαθνότητα κάτι να πάει στραβά πάντα υπάρχει. Μην πω και για σύγκρουση οχημάτων...

----------


## Gaou

τώρα ξεφευγουμε αλλα αυτος ειναι ο λόγος που δεν μπορει κανενας να αποθηκευσει παρα μονο οι μεγάλες εταιρίες. στα αυτοκινητα στις συσκευές που κυκλοφορούν δεν υπάρχει αποθηκευτικο μέσο. εν τουτοις υπάρχουν πολλοι αλλοι κινδυνοι πιο σοβαροι απο τα μπαμ....!

και αυτος τελικά ειναι και ο λόγο οπου μονο οι μεγάλες εταιρίες θα καταφέρουν μεσω πολύ υψηλών προυπολογισμων να κανουν κατι με το υδρογόνο. και πάλι απο ότι ειχα δει αυτες οι εταιρίες δεν το χρησιμοποιυν για κάυση αλλα το μετατρεπουν σε ηλεκτρική ενεργεια αν θυμαμαι καλά (τουλαχιστον κατι τετοιο κανει η μερσεντες με το αορατο αυτοκινητο.)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα, το υδρογόνο το πήρα με φόβο. Δεν καίγεται αλλά εκρύγνυται και αυτό με φοβίζει λίγο. Σκεφθείτε λίγο να υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια εν δυνάμη βόμβες στους δρόμους. Η πιαθνότητα κάτι να πάει στραβά πάντα υπάρχει. Μην πω και για σύγκρουση οχημάτων...



Και δεν φοβάσαι τις εκατομμύρια εν δυνάμη βόμβες που υπάρχουν στα σπίτια μας τώρα που γράφουμε αυτά; Πολύ πιθανόν να έχεις κι εσύ κανα δυο! Ναι μιλάω για το γνωστά γκαζάκια τα οποία έχουν μίγματα μεθανίου / βουτανίου και άλλων συναφή αερίων με συγκρίσιμες τιμές εκρηκτικότητας με το υδρογόνο! Το ώραιο με αυτά τα γκαζάκια είναι ότι πράγματι χρησιμοποιούνται και σε εκρηκτικούς μηχανισμούς! Πέρα από την γκαζο-ανάλυση να επισημάνω ότι το σκεπτικό σου είναι σωστό μόνο αν δεν τηρούνται βασικοί κανόνες ασφάλειας. Πές μου πόσες φορές έχεις ακούσει για θανάτους ανθρώπων από εκρήξεις φιαλών προπανίου / βουτανίου / φυσικού αερίου. Ο αριθμός τους είναι πολύ μικρότερος από τον αριθμό π.χ. των ανθρώπων που πεθαίνουν από ιπποπόταμους! Το να γράφουμε έτσι τέτοια πράματα για ..εν δυνάμη βόμβες δεν βοηθά καθόλου. Είναι παραπλανητικό. Όσο για τις συγκρούσεις των αυτοκινήτων ψάξε στο διαδίκτυο για βίντεο που δείχνουν ανθρώπους να πυροβολούν φιάλες βουτανίου και άλλων παρεμφερή αερίων! Τις περισσότερες φορές το αέριο διαφέυγει με μεγάλη πίεση από την τρύπα που δημιουργείται και δεν παρατηρείται έκρηξη. Αυτά γίνονται μόνο στον κινηματογράφο...

----------


## nepomuk

ydroandroid.jpg

Επανερχομαι στο Θεμα μας  και στον Πρωταγωνιστη αυτης της σελιδας και τα καμωματα του.
Ενω η πολυποθητη ηλεκτροπαραγωγος συσκευη για τις κατοικιες μας αργει ακομη ,
μολις κυκλοφορησε απλικεισο για τα εξυπνα κινητα  μας.

http://www.hellagen.gr/gr.hellagen.apk

----------


## leosedf

Θα φορτίζει το κινητό με υποσχέσεις.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ydroandroid.jpg
> 
> Επανερχομαι στο Θεμα μας  και στον Πρωταγωνιστη αυτης της σελιδας και τα καμωματα του.
> Ενω η πολυποθητη ηλεκτροπαραγωγος συσκευη για τις κατοικιες μας αργει ακομη ,
> μολις κυκλοφορησε απλικεισο για τα εξυπνα κινητα  μας.
> 
> http://www.hellagen.gr/gr.hellagen.apk



Το έχεις προσέξει ότι είσαι ο *μοναδικός* που ασχολείται με τον απατεωνίσκο και τον διαφημίζεις κιόλας; Φυσικά συμπαρασύρεις κι εμάς μαζί έτσι για να έχουμε να λέμε κάτι.

----------


## nick1974

> ydroandroid.jpg
> 
> Επανερχομαι στο Θεμα μας  και στον Πρωταγωνιστη αυτης της σελιδας και τα καμωματα του.
> Ενω η πολυποθητη ηλεκτροπαραγωγος συσκευη για τις κατοικιες μας αργει ακομη ,
> μολις κυκλοφορησε απλικεισο για τα εξυπνα κινητα  μας.
> 
> http://www.hellagen.gr/gr.hellagen.apk




αυτο το κανες για να μου αποδειξεις -σε συνεχεια του αλλου θεματος- ποσο καλα γνωριζεις απο ασφαλεια υπολογιστων?  :hahahha: 
ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΣ! 

Μετα φταινε τα windows, το linux, το ios και ο αναδρομος Ερμης...


ανεβαζεις download link  αμφίβολης εφαρμογης και μάλιστα γραμμενης απο απατεωνες και που δε βρισκεται στο store η εστω σε καποιο απ' τα γνωστα repos...αλλα μαλλον σε καποιο δικο τους ftp και φυσικά δεν έχει ελεγχθεί από κανεναν... μια χαρα σε βρισκω. ,(όχι πως και στο store δεν έχουν περάσει παπαριες αλλά τουλάχιστο εκεί θέλει πολύ πλάγιο τρόπο)
Εσύ φαντάζομαι το εγκαταστησες ήδη σε όλες τις android συσκευές σου, ακόμα και στην τηλεόραση αν έχεις τέτοια...

Προφανεστατα βέβαια το android δεν έχει θέμα αφού είναι linux κι αυτό, τι μπορεί να πάθει? Ε κι αν συμβεί κάτι θα κάνεις dual boot απ' το bios...

----------

kioan (03-07-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> ανεβαζεις download link εφαρμογης γραμμενης απο απατεωνες και που δε βρισκεται στο store η εστω σε καποιο γνωστο repos... αλλα μαλλον σε καποιο δικο τους ftp μια χαρα σε βρισκω




Δηλ δεν εχουν υπαρξει παμπολλα κρουσματα στο στορ και σε πασιγνωστα ρεποσιτορις ,με κακοβουλες εφαρμογες ; ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!.

Απατεωνας ο μουστακιας  και οι συν αυτω , αντε και το δεχομαι ως υποθεση εργασιας .
Σε τι αποσκοπει ; Να  αφαιμαξει τον δολαριακο τραπεζικο λογαριασμο σου ; Μπα δεν νομιζω  ,αλλου κινειται νομισματικα .
Τι απομενει ; Η πολιτικη απατη ,μεσω του απλικεισο θα προσπαθησει να συγκεντρωσει εκλογικη πελατεια ..  με  δολωμα το υδρογονο 
και το σχεδον τσαμπα ρευμα στο σπιτι , βαλε και ολιγη απο πατριωτισμο , εξω οι κλεφτες , η Μακεδονια ειναι Ελληνικη .
Στο φιναλε  το .apk δεν ειναι αυτοεγκαταστασιμο και  αυτοεκτελεσιμο , ενω προερχεται απο γνωστο και μη εξαιρερετεο , εστω απατεωνα ,αλλα διασημο 
με διεθυνση , τηλ ,αφμ και αμκα .
Οσοι πιστοι  , ελπιζοντες τεσπα, οχι στη Βασιλεια των Ουρανων αλλα στη Σαλαμινα  αλα  ΣιλικοΒαλευ , ας επιλεξουν Πετρο στις προσεχεις εκλογες
και την  υδρογονοεφαρμογη στα κινητα  τους .
Εδω εκανε καρριερα ο Ψωρας ,  ο Πετρος θα Κολωσει ; Ημαρτον.

Εχω την εντυπωση πως η "μυωπια " σου δεν βοηθαει να βλεπεις τα δρωμενα ολοκληρωμενα.
Τιποτα  σε αυτο τον κοσμο δεν ειναι οπως  κατ αρχην φαινεται.

----------


## nick1974

> ...μπλα μπλα μπλα... Ασυναρτησίες... Μπλα μπλα.



Κάνε apply για υπεύθυνος ασφαλειας δικτύων στη CIA.




Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Απατεωνας ο μουστακιας  και οι συν αυτω , αντε και το δεχομαι ως υποθεση εργασιας .



Δεν είναι υπόθεση εργασίας είναι ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ !





> Εδω εκανε καρριερα ο Ψωρας ,  ο Πετρος θα Κολωσει ; Ημαρτον.



Όχι βέβαια! Καμία καριέρα απολύτως δεν έκανε! Τον έχουν συλλάβει. Κάνεις πολύ καλά πάντως που τον συγκρίνεις με τον απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο.

Πολύ μου αρέσει το πως αναφέρεσε στον απατεώνα Ζωγράφο με τον μικρό του όνομα! Δείχνει μια οικειότητα. Με αυτά και με αυτά μου έλειψε ο George Pap_αρας ...

----------

kioan (03-07-18)

----------


## llion

Τυρί φέτα, κονσέρβα σολωμό και hellagen.apk, μήτε να τ΄αγγίξεις.

----------


## kioan

Έσφιξαν οι ζέστες... Μην ήρθε ο καιρός για τα banια του λαού; 

Διαφημίσεις εφαρμογών και απατεώνων αλλού. Εδώ δεν τσιμπάει κανένας! 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## αλπινιστης

Γιατι την φετα, γιατι??  :Scared: 






> Τυρί φέτα, κονσέρβα σολωμό και hellagen.apk, μήτε να τ΄αγγίξεις.

----------


## llion

> Γιατι την φετα, γιατι??




Μου αρέσει πολύ η φέτα. Από Ζήκο, από την πολύ γνωστή (έτσι θεώρησα) ελληνική ταινία η ατάκα.  :Smile: 

Να τρώμε πολύ φέτα αλλά μην υποστηρίζουμε την παράνοια (hellagen.apk)!

----------


## nepomuk

> Να τρώμε πολύ φέτα αλλά μην υποστηρίζουμε την παράνοια (hellagen.apk)!




Να μην περασουμε ομως και στο αλλο ακρο ....
Ενα ενημερωτικο σημειωμα παρετεθη για τις δρασεις του Τιμωμενου Προσωπου αυτου του νημματος.
Η παραθεση των γεγονοτων δεν σημαινει επουδενι ,αποδοχη και υποστηριξη .
Σε καθε περιπτωση Κριτικα στεκομεθα, χαρακτηριζοντας τον ερευνητη  απο Τσαρλατανο εως Αλχημιστη  (στη καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων).

Εν προκειμενω και η κουτση Μαρια εχει κυκλοφορησει απλικεισο ,ακομη και ο μητσος ο πλανοδιος μαναβης,
με την ωρα αφιξης στη γειτονιά μας  , καταχωρηση παραγγελιων   κτλπ .
Τον πρωταγωνιστη αυτης της σελιδας , μανα δεν τον γεννησε ; Δεν δικαιουται δηλ να εχει μια ευπροσωπη παρουσια
στον Κυβερνοχωρο , απο τη στιγμη μαλιστα που εχει πολιτικες φιλοδοξιες και δεν το κρυβει ;
Εχω την εντυπωση πως ο χωρος εδω  ,δεν προσφερεται για κυνηγι μαγισσων.

----------


## llion

Ο Μήτσος ο πλανόδιος μανάβης έχει πιο αγνό σκοπό. Κι εγώ έχω την ελευθερία έκφρασης της γνώμης μου έτσι;

----------


## manolena

Μέχρι αυτό το μάτσο των σκιτζήδων "βγάλει" την πολυπόθητη, πανανθρώπινη είδηση, το δεύτερο χαρμόσυνο γεγονός μετά τη Γέννηση του Χριστού ως Σωτήρα της ανθρωπότητας, 
την παραγωγή της τενεκεδο-ψυχρο-πυρηνικής τεραβαττικής συσκευής που θα μας σώσει, πάω στοίχημα πως αν ερωτηθούν απο τον -μοναδικό- μάλλον υποστηρικτή τους, 
που μάλλον έχει πάθει και ηλίαση συν τοις άλλοις, για το πως μπορεί να καταρριφθεί κάθε γνωστό αξίωμα ή νόμος ή θεωρία της Φυσικής επιστήμης ώστε να αποδειχθεί 
πως με τόσο νερό που πίνουμε και αποτελείται ένα κανονικά ενυδατωμένο ανθρώπινο σώμα, *ΓΙΑΤΙ αυτό ΔΕΝ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ,* 
μιας και το νερό αποτελείται απο δύο άτομα υδρογόνου και ένα άτομο οξυγόνου;

----------

Gaou (04-07-18), 

nick1974 (04-07-18)

----------


## Gaou

θεϊκό...! λυθηκα.

----------

manolena (05-07-18)

----------


## 744

Ξέρω γιατί. Το υδρογόνο είναι σε... μεταλλική μορφή!

----------

manolena (05-07-18), 

nick1974 (04-07-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ότι να 'ναι κυριολεκτικά... Αντιπαραθέτω:




> Σε καθε περιπτωση Κριτικα στεκομεθα, χαρακτηριζοντας τον ερευνητη  απο Τσαρλατανο εως Αλχημιστη  (στη καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων).







> Απατεωνας ο μουστακιας  και οι συν αυτω , αντε και το δεχομαι ως υποθεση εργασιας .



*Τελικά είναι ...τσαρλατάνος αλχημιστής ή είναι ...υπόθεση εργασίας;*




> Ενα ενημερωτικο σημειωμα παρετεθη για τις δρασεις του Τιμωμενου Προσωπου αυτου του νημματος.



Μόνο τιμώμενος δεν είναι εδώ! Στα κλειστά forum του zougla μπορεί να τον λιβανίζουν και στις σελίδες στο facebook όπου αν κάνεις το λάθος έστω και να ρωτήσεις κάτι που δεν μπορούν να απαντήσουν σε διαγράφουν με την μία, ναι εκεί μπορεί να τον ...τιμούν. Εδώ δεν νομίζω να γίνεται αυτό. Δεν το δέχομαι ούτε χάρη αστεϊσμού και ειρωνίας να αποκαλώ έναν απατεώνα ψεύτη, τιμώμενο πρόσωπο!




> Δεν δικαιουται δηλ να εχει μια ευπροσωπη παρουσια στον Κυβερνοχωρο , απο τη στιγμη μαλιστα που εχει πολιτικες φιλοδοξιες και δεν το κρυβει ;



Αυτό πάλι τι μας νοιάζει; Τι σχέση έχει με την ...επιστήμη; Καλά εντάξει... *Δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα σχετικό με την επιστήμη ο απατεωνίσκος*, λογικό μου φαίνεται εσύ κύριε nepomuk σαν ακόλουθός του ( "ο Πέτρος" σου είναι αυτός... ) να θέλεις να τον δεις και ...υπουργό! Υπουργό ενέργειας μια και θα σώσει τον κόσμο από τους κακούς dealers φωτοβολταϊκών και τους πετρελαιάδες! *George Pap_αρα* που είσαι; Γύρνα πίσω μας έλειψες!

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk, εσεις που τον αγαπατε βαλτε ρεφενε και στειλτε τον σε εναν ψυχιατρο. ΑΝ διαγνωστει με "συνδρομο Μυνχαουζεν" τοτε οκ, δεν ειναι απατεωνας και φταει κατι στο μυαλο του για τα υδρογονα και τις λοιπες παπαριες. Αν τον βρει καθαρο τοτε ειναι ξεκαθαρα απατεωνας, τσαρλατανος και φιδεμπορας της κακιας ωρας.
Εμείς εδώ επειδή δε μπορούμε να μαντέψουμε μήπως μια στο δισεκατομμύριο τελικά ο άνθρωπος έχει απλά  πρόβλημα παίρνουμε ως δεδομένο ότι έχει σωας τας φρένας και οπότε φυσικά και χαρακτηρίζεται απατεώνας, και μάλιστα της πιο ηλίθιες μορφής αφού δεν κατέχει καν το αντικείμενο το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί για την απάτη του

----------


## nepomuk

Αναδουλεια επεσε στο νημα , ο πρωταγωνιστης ειτε σιγει ειτε δια του συνεταιρου του ,αποφαινεται οτι
το υφισταμενο Συνταγμα ειναι Αντισυνταγματικο , ενω εκφραζει και τη συμπαθεια του στα θυματα του Ολοκαυτωματος.

Ο εκ των κορυφαιων υσποστηρικτων και συνοδοιπορων ΠΖ , κατα κοσμον George_Pap , επισης ξαφανιστηκε ,πιθανον
λογω εξαιρετικου φορτου εργασιας  στους Αρτοκλιβανους Ηπειρου και Ιονιων Νησων.Ειναι αυτη η εντονη εποχικοτητα,
οποτε  εκληθη μαλλον απο την οικογενια του να συνδραμει ,παρ'οτι αποστρατευθεις .

Για να μην παρελθει το θερος αδοξα και τα δραστηρια μελη να μην εχουν τι να σχολιασουν , ανετρεξα στο αχανες διαδικτυο και ιδιαιτερα
στην underground σκηνη των ημετερων ερασιτεχνων ερευνητων ,προς αγραν υπερκαινοφανων καινοτομιων - εφευρεσεων ,ευρεσιτεχνιων 
-ανακαλυψεων η και αφηρημενων ιδεων πανω στο Ενεργειακο .

Πεφτω  στη φ/β σελιδα υποστηριξης  του Seismic και τι να δω  περα  απο αντισεισμικες κατασκευες με υποδειγμα το γνωστο "σκυλοσπιτο";
Ετερος Ερευνητης  που εχει λυσει το Ενεργειακο εδω και καιρο ,πολυ πριν ΠΖ , αφου εχει παρα πολλα χρονια στο κουρμπετι , με τελευταιο "Νεο"
την αναμονη του απο το Παν/μιο Θεσαλλιας ,καποιο πιστοποιητικο  η και μελλοντικη συνεργασια .
Παραθετω τα διαπιστευτηρια του ερασιτεχνη ερευνητη ,εν ειδει μιας  απαντησης του στην ευλογη απορια  μου  οτι και αυτος , υπερβαινει τους
γνωστους Φυσικους Νομους  . Υπαρχουν και αλλες  τοποθετησεις του  τις  τελευταιες ημερες στο φ/β του Γιαννη Λυμπερη .

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010919140925&sk=wall&fref=gs&dti  =122735321848311&hc_location=group_dialog

https://www.facebook.com/groups/122735321848311/

Δημητρης Μανωλας Ninaki Moukanis  ΣΑΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΠΕΡΣΥ ΣΤΗΝ  ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ,ΠΑΡΟΝΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΡΥΤΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΕΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ  ΠΡΩΤΟΝΟΤΑΡΙΟΣ.ΤΕΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ :ΜΑΝΩΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ  ΔΙΟΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΘΕΡΜΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑ ,[ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ  ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ].ΑΠΑΝΤΩ.ΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ.ΘΑ  ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΟΥΜΕ  ΣΥΡΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΛΙΞΕΩΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΑΚΑΣΑ [ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΥΛΙΓΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ  ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΣΥΡΜΑ],ΜΙΑ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ,ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ 12 ΒΟΛΤ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ.ΦΑΣΗ  1].ΤΥΛΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΑΚΑΣΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΡΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΛΙΞΕΩΣ ,ΣΥΝΔΕΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΜΠΕΡΟΜΕΤΡΟ  ΕΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΗΝΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ.ΤΟ  ΑΜΠΕΡΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ,Η ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 12 ΒΟΛΤ ΚΑΙ  ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΗΝΙΟ [ΑΕΡΟΣ] ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ.ΤΟ ΠΗΝΙΟ ΠΟΥ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΗΣ ΕΛΚΕΙ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ.ΤΑ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΥΜΕ  .ΕΙΝΑΙ 100 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ.ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΑ 12ΒΟΛΤ ΕΠΙ 1 ΑΜΠΕΡ=12 ΒΑΤ  ΣΗΚΩΝΟΥΝ 100 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ.....ΦΑΣΗ2]ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ  ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ  ΚΑΡΑΚΑΣΑ.ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΠΑΛΙ 12 ΒΟΛΤ Η ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ,0,5 ΑΜΠΕΡ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ  ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 12 ΒΟΛΤ ΕΠΙ 0,5 ΑΜΠΕΡ=6 ΒΑΤ.ΚΑΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ.ΠΡΙΝ  ΕΙΧΑΜΕ 12 ΒΑΤ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΚΩΝΑΝ 100 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ ,ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 6 ΒΑΤ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΑ  ΜΙΣΑ ΠΟΣΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙ ???...ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ 50  ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ.ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΗ ΣΕ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ  ΚΑΙ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ 20 ΚΙΛΑ=20.000 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ......ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΔΙΑΙΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ  20000 ΔΙΑ 50 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ=400 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΩΣΑΜΕ.ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ  ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΙΔΗΡΟ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΠΕΡΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ  Μr ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΑΠΟ 200 ΕΩΣ 1.000.000 ΦΟΡΕΣ  ΕΝΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΠΕΔΙΟ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΝΑΔΑΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ  ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ  ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ...OVERUNITY.ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΥΤΑΝΗ κ. ΜΑΝΩΛΗ  ΠΡΩΤΟΝΟΤΑΡΙΟ.

----------


## nestoras

> Δημητρης Μανωλας Ninaki Moukanis  ΣΑΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΠΕΡΣΥ ΣΤΗΝ  ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ,ΠΑΡΟΝΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΡΥΤΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΕΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ  ΠΡΩΤΟΝΟΤΑΡΙΟΣ.ΤΕΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ :ΜΑΝΩΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ  ΔΙΟΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΘΕΡΜΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ ΑΞΙΩΜΑ ,[ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ  ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ].ΑΠΑΝΤΩ.ΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ.ΘΑ  ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΟΥΜΕ  ΣΥΡΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΛΙΞΕΩΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΑΚΑΣΑ [ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΥΛΙΓΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ  ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΣΥΡΜΑ],ΜΙΑ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ,ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ 12 ΒΟΛΤ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ.ΦΑΣΗ  1].ΤΥΛΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΑΚΑΣΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΡΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΛΙΞΕΩΣ ,ΣΥΝΔΕΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΜΠΕΡΟΜΕΤΡΟ  ΕΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΗΝΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ.ΤΟ  ΑΜΠΕΡΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ,Η ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 12 ΒΟΛΤ ΚΑΙ  ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΗΝΙΟ [ΑΕΡΟΣ] ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ.ΤΟ ΠΗΝΙΟ ΠΟΥ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΗΣ ΕΛΚΕΙ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ.ΤΑ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΥΜΕ  .ΕΙΝΑΙ 100 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ.ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΑ 12ΒΟΛΤ ΕΠΙ 1 ΑΜΠΕΡ=12 ΒΑΤ  ΣΗΚΩΝΟΥΝ 100 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ.....ΦΑΣΗ2]ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ  ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ  ΚΑΡΑΚΑΣΑ.ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΠΑΛΙ 12 ΒΟΛΤ Η ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ,0,5 ΑΜΠΕΡ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ  ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 12 ΒΟΛΤ ΕΠΙ 0,5 ΑΜΠΕΡ=6 ΒΑΤ.ΚΑΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ.ΠΡΙΝ  ΕΙΧΑΜΕ 12 ΒΑΤ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΚΩΝΑΝ 100 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ ,ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 6 ΒΑΤ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΑ  ΜΙΣΑ ΠΟΣΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙ ???...ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ 50  ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ.ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΗ ΣΕ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ  ΚΑΙ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ 20 ΚΙΛΑ=20.000 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ......ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΔΙΑΙΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ  20000 ΔΙΑ 50 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ=400 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΩΣΑΜΕ.ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ  ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΙΔΗΡΟ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΠΕΡΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ  Μr ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΑΠΟ 200 ΕΩΣ 1.000.000 ΦΟΡΕΣ  ΕΝΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΠΕΔΙΟ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΝΑΔΑΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ  ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ  ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ...OVERUNITY.ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΥΤΑΝΗ κ. ΜΑΝΩΛΗ  ΠΡΩΤΟΝΟΤΑΡΙΟ.



Εντυπώσιάζομαι κάθε φορά από τη βλακεία του κόσμου αλλά κι από τις εργαστηριακές συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες γίνονται τα πειράματα από όλους αυτούς τους μεγάλους επιστήμονες.

Ο εφευρέτης ανακάλυψε τρόπο να πολλαπλασιάζει το L ενός πηνίου!  :Very Happy:  ΙΟυάου....

Είναι σαν το ανέκδοτο:

μπλα... μπλα...
-Κι όταν σε κυνηγάνε τι κάνεις;
-Τρέχω κουβαλώντας μια πέτρα!
-Κι αν σε πλησίασουν;
-Αφήνω την πέτρα κάτω και πάω πιο γρήγορα...

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δεν θα σχολιάσω το απίστευτο ψέμα στο οποίο εμπλέκουν και ονόματα γνωστών πανεπιστημιακών γιατί είναι αδύνατον ο κύριος Πρωτονοτάριος να χειροκρότησε τέτοια μπαρούφα! Θα θυμηθώ μόνο τις άλλες απίστευτες βλακείες που έγραφε ο seismic ( κατα κόσμο #Ο_Σωτήρας_Των_Σεισμών ). Δυστυχώς τα σχόλια ήταν στο περιβόητο βίντεο που έφαγαν οι πετρελεάδες ( διάβαζε πνευματικά δικαιώματα MG ) στο youtube αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως τα διάβασαν πολλοί και θα τα θυμούντε. Έγραφε λοιπόν ο seismic: "*...αν έχουμε μια βέργα σταθερά συνδεδεμένη στο έδαφος και εφαρμόσουμε μια δύναμη χαμηλά τότε στην κορυφή το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνει στο άπειρο*". Ναι σωστά το διαβάσατε...
Αυτόν λοιπόν επικαλείται τώρα ο nepomuk γιατί πρέπει να αναφέρει *μεγαλόσχημες μπούρδες* σαν του ( δηθεν ) εφευρέτη που στηρίζει...* Όμοιος ομοίω αει πελάζει* λέει το αρχαίο ρητό. Με απλά λόγια: ο όμοιος ( *απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος* ) τα βρίσκει με τον όμοιό του ( *ότι να ναι Λυμπέρης* ). Και ο nepomuk στη μέση να περιφέρει τις *χαζομάρες* δεξιά κι αριστερά...

----------

kioan (26-07-18), 

nick1974 (26-07-18)

----------


## nick1974

Εεεε... Μολις μαθαμε γιατι οι μετασχηματιστες εχουν πυρηνα η κανω καποιο λαθος?
Γιατι και πριν τους βαζαμε αλλα προφανως δε γνωριζαμε το γιατι 🤣 ...απλα το καναμε απο εθιμο 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Εεεε... Μολις μαθαμε γιατι οι μετασχηματιστες εχουν πυρηνα η κανω καποιο λαθος?
> Γιατι και πριν τους βαζαμε αλλα προφανως δε γνωριζαμε το γιατι



Ο πυρήνας μπαίνει για να έχουμε κάπου να τυλίξουμε το πηνιόσυρμα. Τι όχι; 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

nick1974 (26-07-18)

----------


## lepouras

> Ο πυρήνας μπαίνει για να έχουμε κάπου να τυλίξουμε το πηνιόσυρμα. Τι όχι; 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



εγώ νόμιζα ότι τον βάζουν για να είναι ποιο βαρύς και να χρεώνουν περισσότερο. με το κιλό δεν τους πουλάνε?

----------

nick1974 (26-07-18)

----------


## rama

Με την κουβέντα αυτή, θα τους δώσετε ιδέα για νέα παπάντζα: πυρηνική ενέργεια!

----------

nick1974 (26-07-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Ο πυρήνας μπαίνει για να έχουμε κάπου να τυλίξουμε το πηνιόσυρμα. Τι όχι; 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Εγω τους εβαζα για καλο φενγκ σουι... Τελικα ευτυχως μ αυτο το λαμπρο εφευρετη  μαθαμε οτι κανουν κι αλλα πραματα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Θα θυμηθώ μόνο τις άλλες απίστευτες βλακείες που έγραφε ο seismic ( κατα κόσμο #Ο_Σωτήρας_Των_Σεισμών ). Δυστυχώς τα σχόλια ήταν στο περιβόητο βίντεο που έφαγαν οι πετρελεάδες ( διάβαζε πνευματικά δικαιώματα MG ) στο youtube αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως τα διάβασαν πολλοί και θα τα θυμούντε. Έγραφε λοιπόν ο seismic: "*...αν έχουμε μια βέργα σταθερά συνδεδεμένη στο έδαφος και εφαρμόσουμε μια δύναμη χαμηλά τότε στην κορυφή το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνει στο άπειρο*". Ναι σωστά το διαβάσατε...



Αυτό το σχόλιο δεν το θυμάμαι  :Huh: 
Πρόκειται λοιπόν για μοναδική περίπτωση ερευνητή μιας και έχει καταρρίψει ήδη μία φορά τον 1ο Θερμοδυναμικό Νόμο (και με κοπιράιτ).




Φαντάζομαι εάν στο άκρο της βέργας που εκτελεί ταλάντωση τοποθετήσουμε κάθετα σε αυτήν έναν σωλήνα με μεγάλο αριθμό φτερωτών, καθώς η ταλάντωση της βέργας θα τείνει στο άπειρο θα έχουμε διαρκή ροή αέρα μέσα στον σωλήνα.
Άρα δεν θα χρειάζεται να δίνουμε ενέργεια σε καμία φτερωτή για να κινεί τις υπόλοιπες. Όλες οι φτερωτές εντός του σωλήνα θα παράγουν ωφέλιμη ενέργεια!  :W00t: 

Ονομάζομαι kioan και λέω για πρώτη φορά την παραπάνω ιδέα μου υπό άδεια CC BY-SA 4.0.

----------

nestoras (27-07-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Αυτόν λοιπόν επικαλείται τώρα ο nepomuk γιατί πρέπει να αναφέρει *μεγαλόσχημες μπούρδες* σαν του ( δηθεν ) εφευρέτη που στηρίζει...* Όμοιος ομοίω αει πελάζει* λέει το αρχαίο ρητό. Με απλά λόγια: ο όμοιος ( *απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος* ) τα βρίσκει με τον όμοιό του ( *ότι να ναι Λυμπέρης* ). Και ο nepomuk στη μέση να περιφέρει τις *χαζομάρες* δεξιά κι αριστερά...



Αγαπητε κ Εκπαιδευτικε κεσατια ειχε το νημα , ειπα κι εγω να το συντηρησω οπως-οπως.
Προς τι τοση κακεντρεχεια για εναν γνησιο λαικο ανθρωπο ,ενα παιδι του Λαου οπως ο seismic;
Εχει ουδεμια σχεση ο Γιαννης με δυο νι και ητα ,με τις δολοπλοκιες,μηχανοραφιες , βυζαντινισμους ,καμαριλα 
τυπου ΠΖ; Βλεπετε μυστικοπαθεια ; Ιχνος υποψιας εξαπατησης της κοινης γνωμης απο πλευρας Λυμπερη;
Εταξε στους κολιγους κληρο,  η διαγραφη χρεων , οπως εμμεσως πλην σαφως αφησε να ενοηθει ο ΠΖ; 
Καμμια σχεση ο Γιαννης με ολα αυτα , απ οτι μου ειπε   μια-δυο φορες εχει συνομιλησει τηλεφωνικα με τον μουστακια 
κι αυτο ηταν ολο .Παρεχει βεβαια μια τυπικη υποστηριξη και μια ψυχικη συνδρομη εν γενει (in rem) ,στον συναδελφο του ερευνητη 
και τιποτα παραπανω.Τεσπα ο Λυμπερης  ειναι ανοικτος , το ιδιο και οι σελιδες του ,ακομα και για να τον σιχτιρισεις.
Εν κατακλειδι εχουμε να κανουμε με εναν  ανθρωπο του μοχθου , της παραγωγης, με χιλιαδες ενσημα στη πλατη κτλπ  ...
Ναχει και λιγο ψωνιο ;Να τετραγωνισε τον κυκλο ;Να'κανε μια τρυπα στο νερο ; Το σκυλοσπιτο παντως το κουναγε περα - δωθε και δεν εσπαζε με τιποτα . Ειδωμεν ,
οταν θα  θεμελιωσει την πρωτη παραγωγικη ανεμογεννητρια ,πως θα τα παει  σε θυελωδεις ανεμους.
Προσωπικη εκτιμηση ειναι οτι γιαννης  ειναι παρομοια περιπτωση  με  τον  Νικο Αλεφαντο , στο τελος δικαιωθηκε .

Το Θεμα μου ομως ηταν ο Ετερος Ερευνητης που κι αυτος  ελυσε το Ενεργειακο προ πολλου και προβαλλε μεσα απο τις
σελιδες του seismic . Δημητρης Μανωλας !!!  https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010919140925

Ενδεχομενως  επικειται συνενωση των 2 προτζεκτ  και στις συσκευες ΠΖ   να εισαχθει ο Μαγνητισμος - ηλεκτρομαγνητισμος των 
διαταξεων Μανωλα  .Αυτο θα επιφερει την μεταβαση της  συνολικης ισχυος των νεων διαταξεων Ζωγραφου - Μανωλα ,σε 
Μεγαβατικη κλιμακα . Το ερωτημα ειναι αν θα εχουμε μια χρονικη επιταχυνση του ολου προτζεκτ , η καποια  επιβραδυνση λογω και της αλλαγης κλιμακας ισχυος.
Κυριε FreeEnergy αυτες τις προοπτικες θα ηθελα να σχολιασετε  και οχι το αυθεντικο και πηγαιο ταλεντο του seismic στα  δομικα εργα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Προς τι τοση κακεντρεχεια για εναν γνησιο λαικο ανθρωπο ,ενα παιδι του Λαου οπως ο seismic;



Επειδή μου προσάπτεις κακεντρέχεια και αυτό δεν το ανέχομαι να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι δεν κρίνω τον "...γνησιο λαικο ανθρωπο" ( δικά σου λόγια ) Λυμπέρη αλλά τον επιστήμονα ( ; ) Λυμπέρη! *Δεν με νοιάζει, δεν με ενδιαφέρει, μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει στην ζωή του*, όσο δεν τριγυρνά σε ψευδο-επιστημονικές ομάδες τύπου Π.Ζ. να λέει *τις βλακείες του περί απειρισμού της ενέργειας*. Του χάρισα μάλιστα και μια ...εφεύρεσή μου! Για ρώτα τον για αυτήν!





> Εχει ουδεμια σχεση ο Γιαννης με δυο νι και ητα ,με τις δολοπλοκιες,μηχανοραφιες , βυζαντινισμους ,καμαριλα τυπου ΠΖ; Βλεπετε μυστικοπαθεια ; Ιχνος υποψιας εξαπατησης της κοινης γνωμης απο πλευρας Λυμπερη;



Όχι με αυτά ( ευτυχώς ) δεν έχει σχέση αλλά έχει *παντρευτεί κι αυτός την κυρά ψευδο-επιστήμη*, κρίμα και θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει...





> Ναχει και λιγο ψωνιο ;



Ο *Διογένης Διδασκάλου* να δεις ψώνιο που έχει. Αλλά ο Διογένης *κάνει τον καραγκιόζη* για να γελάμε εμείς και το κάνει εν γνώση του γιατι σε τελική ανάλυση αυτή ειναι η δουλειά του. Ο Λυμπέρης γιατί ξεφτιλίζεται ( επιστημονικώς ) έτσι; Αφού και δεν πληρώνεται και κανείς δεν γελά μαζί του; Τι είδους *μαζοχιστικό ψώνιο* είναι αυτό;

Τον κύριο Δημήτρη Μανωλά δεν τον γνωρίζω. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω τίποτα για αυτόν.

----------


## lepouras

> Αγαπητε κ Εκπαιδευτικε,........................ μπλα μπλα π@π@ριες μπλα μπλα μπλα κοτσανες



όποιος λέει δημόσια βλακείες θα πρέπει να δέχεται ότι θα τον κράξουν κιόλας. δεν τον κρυφάκουσαν και βγάλανε την προσωπική του ατάκα στην φόρα. μόνος του ανοίγει το στοματάκι του και σκοτώνει μπεκάτσες στην άλλη μεριά της Γης. ας προσέχει για να έχει (λιγότερο κράξιμο).

και φυσικά για εσένα που τρέχεις να γλείψεις εεεε υπερασπιστής την τιμή του, τσάμπα ο κόπος να πούμε κάτι.

----------

nick1974 (28-07-18)

----------


## kioan

> Καμμια σχεση ο Γιαννης με ολα αυτα ... Παρεχει βεβαια μια τυπικη υποστηριξη και μια ψυχικη συνδρομη εν γενει (in rem) ,στον συναδελφο του ερευνητη και τιποτα παραπανω.



Συνάδελφο; Από που κι ως που;
Είναι μπετατζής ο ΠΖ ή ο seismic φοίτησε στο Φυσικό χωρίς ποτέ να πάρει πτυχίο;






> Το σκυλοσπιτο παντως το κουναγε περα - δωθε και δεν εσπαζε με τιποτα . Ειδωμεν, οταν θα θεμελιωσει την πρωτη παραγωγικη ανεμογεννητρια . Είδωμεν



Όχι είδωμεν. Είδαμε ήδη.
Ίσως να μην θυμάσαι το πείραμα που έκανε κάτω από *μη ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες* και στο οποίο συνέκρινε ένα δοκίμιο που φέρει seismic-αγκύρωση με ένα άλλο "συμβατικό" το οποίο ήταν *ήδη σπασμένο* από την αρχή του πειράματος και το οποίο δεν είχε καμία σχέση με πραγματική θεμελίωση κτιρίου.







> ...το αυθεντικο και πηγαιο ταλεντο του seismic στα δομικα εργα.



Στο αντικείμενό του θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να έχει όντως ταλέντο και να είναι και πολύ καλός μάλιστα.
Το αντικείμενό του όμως είναι να ρίχνει μπετά σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις του επιβλέποντος μηχανικού και σύμφωνα με την μελέτη του πολιτικού μηχανικού που σχεδίασε το εκάστοτε έργο.

----------


## nick1974

> Τον κύριο Δημήτρη Μανωλά δεν τον γνωρίζω. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω τίποτα για αυτόν.









> Δεν θα σχολιάσω το απίστευτο ψέμα στο οποίο εμπλέκουν και ονόματα γνωστών πανεπιστημιακών γιατί είναι αδύνατον ο κύριος Πρωτονοτάριος να χειροκρότησε τέτοια μπαρούφα!



Το ονομα αυτουνου που το χειροκροτησε δε το ξερω, αλλα το ονομα αυτουνου που εκανε το πειραμα δεν ειναι Μανωλας αλλα Joseph Henry και την εποχη που το κανε δε το λες και μπαρουφα.
Τωρα πως ενας απιστευτος τυπος στον 21ο αιωνα προσπαθει να σφαιτερηστει μια ανακαλυψη που μετραει 2.5 αιωνες ειναι αστειο... Στο επομενο κειμενακι του θα μας εξιστορισει και το πως ανακαλυψε τον τροχο ενα απογευμα που επινε φραπεδες στο Θησειο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΔΙΑΙΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ  20000 ΔΙΑ 50 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ=400 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΩΣΑΜΕ.ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ  ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΙΔΗΡΟ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΠΕΡΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ  Μr ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΑΠΟ 200 ΕΩΣ 1.000.000 ΦΟΡΕΣ  ΕΝΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΠΕΔΙΟ.*ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΝΑΔΑΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ  ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ  ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ...OVERUNITY.*ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΥΤΑΝΗ κ. ΜΑΝΩΛΗ  ΠΡΩΤΟΝΟΤΑΡΙΟ.



Αυτό φίλτατε *nick1974* δεν είναι ...μπαρούφα; Το τονισμένο με έντονο μαύρο! Δεν μίλησα για το πείραμα γενικά αλλά για την ...μπαρούφα συμπέρασμα!

----------


## nepomuk

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk   .....

*Αυτο αξιοτιμε κ εκπαιδευτικε  δεν ειναι ανακριβεια ; Ο Νέπομουκ ισχυριζεται τα παραπανω η ο ΣουπερΝοβα ερευνητης κ Μανωλας;
Ενας περαστικος αναγνωστης του νηματος τι συμπερασμα θα εβγαζε απο την αποκοπη  "αρχικο μηνυμα" ; 
Τεσπα το νημα αφορα την παραγωγη ενεργειας με ευφανταστους τροπους και εκπληκτικες αποδοσεις ανω του 95%  .
Καποιοι Ελληνες ερευνητες ,οπως καλη ωρα ο μνημονευθεις εδω κ Μανωλας  το  τερματιζει και υπερβαινει εαυτον και την μοναδα.
Εν πασει περιπτωσει κ Κωστα , χαλαρωστε λιγο τα λουρια ,ας μην εχουμε  εδω  Βεληγκεκα και θρησκευτικη αστυνομια ,να διαφυλαττει ενιοτε 
την επιστημονικη υπερορθοδοξια .Κατα τα  λοιπα το νημα δεχεται εξ ορισμου οτι ενα κι ενα κανουν δυο και ο γαιδαρος δεν πεταει, τοσο απλα.

Να μην παραλειψω να σημειωσω την επανεμφανιση του συμπαθους ως επι των πλειστων και σκανδαλωδως ευνοουμενου του ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ -απο αποψη προβολης-
George Pap ,στα γνωστα του λημερια .Εμμεσως  και με αστηρικτα καρφια , οπως συνηθιζει , αποδιδει τις πυρκαγιες των Γερανιων στα συμφεροντα του
Βωξιτη .Δεν θα τον ακολουθησω στον κατηφορο του .Κατω τα χερια απο την Εθνικη Βιομηχανια  Αλουμινιου.

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτό φίλτατε *nick1974* δεν είναι ...μπαρούφα; Το τονισμένο με έντονο μαύρο! Δεν μίλησα για το πείραμα γενικά αλλά για την ...μπαρούφα συμπέρασμα!



Ναι, το κειμενο ειναι η ηλιθιοτητα σε ολο της το μεγαλειο, αλλα το πειραμα με το σιδηροπυρηνα το εκανε ο Henry πριν καμια 200ρια χρονια. Σ αυτο αναφερθηκα  και στον πανεξυπνο που πηγε να το σφαιτεριστει μετα απο 2 αιωνες (και να ταν παναθεμα τον τιποτα αγνωστο παει στα κομματια, εδω μιλαμε για θεμελιωδη πραγματα που λειτουργοθν και χρησιμοποιουνται κυριολεκτικα σε οτιδηποτε λειτουργει με εναλασομενο ρευμα εκτος ισως απ τις σομπες και τις λαμπες πυρακτώσεως) η να ταν ο J.Henry κανενας αγνωστος... Μεχρι και η μοναδα μετρησης αυτεπαγωγης εχει το ονομα του

Τεσπα, πα να φτιαξω ενα πηνιο 200μM (microManolas) 🤣

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

Νικο, μην ξεχαστεις και τυλιξεις το πηνιο στον αερα. Να βαλεις και πυρηνα οπως προτεινει ο εφευρετης.

----------

nick1974 (28-07-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Νικο, μην ξεχαστεις και τυλιξεις το πηνιο στον αερα. Να βαλεις και πυρηνα οπως προτεινει ο εφευρετης.



Γαμωτο δεν εχει κανα tutorial να μας δειχνει το σωστο τροπο 

Btw αυτο που του το δινω ειναι πως ειναι πολυ δυσκολο, σχεδον ακατορθωτο να επαναλαβεις ενα πειραμα που εγινε πριν 200 χρονια κι απο τοτε επαναλαμβανεται καθημερινα απο ολους ως κανονικη θεμελιωδη εφαρμογη, και να βγαζεις διαφορετικα συμπερασματα και μαλιστα μεταφυσικα! 🤣

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αυτο αξιοτιμε κ εκπαιδευτικε  δεν ειναι ανακριβεια ; Ο Νέπομουκ ισχυριζεται τα παραπανω η ο ΣουπερΝοβα ερευνητης κ Μανωλας; Ενας περαστικος αναγνωστης του νηματος τι συμπερασμα θα εβγαζε απο την αποκοπη  "αρχικο μηνυμα" ;



Όχι δεν είναι ανακρίβεια είναι ο τρόπος που έχουν όλα τα forum για να παραθέτεις τα λεγόμενα κάποιου. Φυσικά ένας περαστικός μπορεί να βγάλει βιαστικά συμπεράσματα αλλά αν καθίσει να διαβάσει τις βλάκειες που αναπαράγεις θα καταλάβει ότι είσαι και εσύ υποστηρικτής / οπάδος όλων αυτών των εθνοσωτήρων. Αλλιώς δεν θα έγραφες ότι γράφεις...





> Τεσπα το νημα αφορα την παραγωγη ενεργειας με ευφανταστους τροπους και εκπληκτικες αποδοσεις ανω του 95%  . Καποιοι Ελληνες ερευνητες ,οπως καλη ωρα ο μνημονευθεις εδω κ Μανωλας  το  τερματιζει και υπερβαινει εαυτον και την μοναδα.



Και πάλι όχι! Το νήμα αφορά την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας και την αποκαθήλωση τέτοιων ψευδο-επιστημόνων! Δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιο ...ευφάνταστοι τρόποι παραγωγής ενέργειας. Τελεία. Όλα τα άλλα είναι απλά ...ναι θα το ξαναγράψω μπαρούφες!





> Εν πασει περιπτωσει κ Κωστα , χαλαρωστε λιγο τα λουρια ,ας μην εχουμε   εδω  Βεληγκεκα και θρησκευτικη αστυνομια ,να διαφυλαττει ενιοτε την επιστημονικη υπερορθοδοξια .Κατα τα  λοιπα το νημα δεχεται εξ  ορισμου οτι ενα κι ενα κανουν δυο και ο γαιδαρος δεν πεταει, τοσο απλα.



Μα αυτό ακριβώς θέλουν και οι Ζωγραφω-απατεωνίσκοι. Χαλαραααααααααααααα και να το τρενάρουμε κανα χειμώνα ακόμη. Δεν είναι θέμα επιστημονικής ...υπερορθοδοξίας. Είναι θέμα επιστημονικής εγκυρότητας. Όταν λέγονται και γράφονται τέτοιες απίστευτες βλακείες ενθεν και ενθέν από τους απατεωνίσκους ψευδο-επιστήμονες και τους συν αυτώ αν εσύ το δεις χαλαρά και για την πλάκα το μόνο που κάνεις είναι εμέσως πλην σαφώς να τους υποστηρίζεις. Στην επιστήμη δεν υπάρχουν πονηρά γελάκια και όλα καλά. Ή ισχύει ή δεν ισχύει και αν πιστεύεις ότι δεν ισχύει το αποδεικνύεις. Δεν είναι επίσης θέμα του ...νήματος. Είναι καθαρή και απλή επιστήμη. Εσύ φυσικά κύριε nepomuk με το ψευδο-λόγιο ύφος σου και την σαφή υποστήριξη στο πρόσωπο του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου θα θελες να το βλέπαμε μόνο για πλάκα. Γιατί σε τελική ανάλυση μόνο εμείς ασχολούμαστε πλέον σοβαρά με τον ανύπαρκτο εφευρέτη. Στις άλλες σελίδες γράφουν μόνο τα πιστά κοματόσκυλα, οικολογικά ευχολόγια με ολίγη από πατριωτικό σώσιμο. Για την εφεύρεση; Χαλαρααααααααα είπαμε! Μία φωτογραφία βγήκε στην επιφάνεια και ο Georgiou ( θεωρείται από τους "κολλητούς" του άσχετου Ζωγράφου ) την αμφισβήτησε στα ίσα. Στην δε επίσημη ιστοσελίδα απλά αναπαράγονται οι βλακείες του 2015 με νέα ...γραφικά.

Το μόνο ...καλό ( ! ) από όσα έγραψες είναι η επανεμφάνιση του George_Papaρα! Πείσε τον να έρθει να κάνει ένα λογαριασμό εδώ να γελάμε ...εμμμ εντάξει αυτό μου ξέφυγε!

----------

kioan (29-07-18), 

nick1974 (29-07-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Χαλαρααααααααα είπαμε! Μία φωτογραφία βγήκε στην επιφάνεια και ο Georgiou ( θεωρείται από τους "κολλητούς" του άσχετου Ζωγράφου ) την αμφισβήτησε στα ίσα. Στην δε επίσημη ιστοσελίδα απλά αναπαράγονται οι βλακείες του 2015 με νέα ...γραφικά.



Με αφορμη την συνεντευξη του Πρωταθλητη της Γυμναστικης και Ολυμπιονικη , Βλαση Μαρα στην Ερα που φιλοξενειται στο γνωστο και παρεξηγημενο ισως 
Hellagen.gr ,θα ηθελα να προβω σε μερικα σχολια .Κατ αρχην εδω το λινκ  της συνεντευξης :  http://www.hellagen.gr/συνέντευξη-το...μάρα-στην-ερα/
Στα 2 τελευταια λεπτα ειναι ολο το  ζουμι , αν και ο Εθνικος Γυμναστης εκφραζεται διφορουμενα .
Τι εχει να παρατηρησει εδω ο εκπαιδευτικος οσον αφορα την υποστηριξη του Ολυμπιονικη στο κινημα "Μεσογειος" και κυριως στο προσωπο 
του ερευνητη ΠΖ ;Συγκαταλεγεται στους ψεκασμενους ; Χαλαρωσε τοσο πολυ ; 

Υπαρχει καποια τεκμηριωση - παραπομπη οπου αυτος ο Ευπατριδης κ.Γεωργιου ,βγαζει "μουφα" τη φωτο του Μακη ?
Εχει παρελθει τοσο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα  απο τη δημοσιευση .Προεβην σε "εγκληματολογικη " αναλυση  -*Forensic Data Analysis* .
Εκ των υστερων τι προκυπτει ; Υιοθετησε ποτε το hellagen ,η ο μουστακιας προσωπικα  τον κουτσαβακισμο του μακη ; 
Το γεγονος θεωρειται ως μη γενομενο απο την ερευνητικη ομαδα . Πιθανοτατα  επροκειτο για ενα πολυ προχειρο δοκιμιο , παρελθοντων ετων ,
που ο ζουγκλας  ξεθαψε για την δημιουργια εντυπωσεων ,αλλα και για να εκβιασει τις εξελιξεις ,ωθωντας τον πετρο να προβει σε ενα μεγαλο ανοιγμα,
σε χρονο ακαταλληλο .
Εκτιμω πως μετα απο αυτο το ατυχες περιστατικο ,οι σχεσεις του μουστακια με τον ζουγκλα ψυχραθηκαν.
Ειναι εκδηλη η προσπαθεια της ομαδας ΠΖ  , να δημιουργησει τα δικα της  ΜΜΕ ,αλλα και να δυναμωσει τη φωνη και την παρουσια του κινηματος
Μεσογειος. Εν ολιγοις δεν εμπιστευεται πλεον  τα  καναλια του ζουγκλα , ενω και με τον χοντρο υπουργο ,παραμενει η διαφορα αντιληψεων στο δια ταυτα .
Συμπερασματικα θα ελεγα οτι προτου ισχυροποιησει την θεση του στην Κοινωνια  το ολο Κυκλωμα ΠΖ  ,δυσκολα θα επιχειρησει το μεγαλο αλμα.

----------


## nestoras

Ερχεται ο Αυγουστος κ. Γιωργο.

Καλες διακοπες! 

Καμια απο τις ανησυχιες σου που αφορουν στην εφευρεση δεν προκειται να πραγματοποιηθει σε γνωστο σημειο του ηλιακου μας συστηματος οποτε ξεκουραστειτε χωρις αγχος.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Υπαρχει καποια τεκμηριωση - παραπομπη οπου αυτος ο Ευπατριδης κ.Γεωργιου ,βγαζει "μουφα" τη φωτο του Μακη ?







Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σχολιάσω τα λεγόμενα του κυρίου Μάρα γιατί χρησιμοποιεί την ιδιότητα του σαν αθλητής που είναι για προβολή μιας απάτης ( διάβαζε: δήθεν εφεύρεση ) του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου!
Τρέξε επίσης να πεις στον George_Papαρα να μαλώσει τον Georgiou γιατί αμφισβητεί την ...φωτογραφία όταν ο ίδιος γράφει λίγο πιο πάνω τα παρακάτω θυμώνοντας με κάποιον ( αχ τρομάρα του! ) αμφισβητία:

Σας φτάνουν αυτά κύριε nepomuk για ...τεκμηρίωση;

----------


## leosedf

Ακόμα και να υποθέσω οτι αυτό είναι μια κανονική γεννήτρια πετρελαίου αν βγάζει 200 KW εμένα να με χέσεις.

----------


## lepouras

> Ακόμα και να υποθέσω οτι αυτό είναι μια κανονική γεννήτρια πετρελαίου αν βγάζει 200 KW εμένα να με χέσεις.



αχαχαχαχαχχα έχουν δει ποτέ γεννήτρια στα 200 KW  ?????? ακόμα και σε αυτό ούτε μια φωτογραφία σωστή δεν μπορούν να βάλουν. πήδηξαν όλους τους νόμους της φυσικής θα κωλώσουν να πηδήξουν και αυτό? αφού δεν δείξανε κανένα δυναμό από ποδήλατο για γεννήτρια  100 200 900KW πάλι καλά.

----------


## 744

Είναι λίγο σκουριασμένη η γεννήτρια... θα τα πιάσει τα 200;;

Πάντως δεν ξέρω αν έχει μίζα, δυναμό έχει στην άκρη. Καλή μου φαίνεται λοιπόν.

----------


## nepomuk

> Τρέξε επίσης να πεις στον George_Papαρα να μαλώσει τον Georgiou γιατί αμφισβητεί την ...φωτογραφία 
> 
> Σας φτάνουν αυτά κύριε nepomuk για ...τεκμηρίωση;



Προφανως και δεν επαρκουν οι ερμηνειες που δινετε κ εκπαιδευτικε  και μαλιστα απο εναν σοβαρο μελετητη 
του κοινωνικου φαινομενου ΠΖ.
Ειναι πασιδηλο οτι ο κ Γεωργιου -παλια καραβανα ,αριστος χορευτης- μετηλθε μια πιρουετα για να σχολιασει τον αυτοσαρκασμο
του Αιγινητη που αισθανομενος παραγκωνισμενος ,προεβη σε αυτο το διαβημα με την φωτο ,απο μια φορητη παροπλισμενη γεννητρια 20 kw,
που καποτε αγκομαχουσε στα  εργα οδοποιιας του νησιου.
Σας διαφευγει οτι προ ετους και αυτοπροσωπως μετα συζυγου , ο κ Γεωργιου επεσκεφθη τον ερευνητη στα εργαστηρια της Σαλαμινας και εγινε
κοινωνος της υπο αναπτυξη τοτε "διακοσαρας" ;Λησμονησατε την εκπληξη και τον θαυμασμο του για την χρηση εξαρτηματων υπερυψηλης τεχνολογιας, 
που θα εβλεπε κανεις  στα εργαστηρια της ΝΑΣΑ  κτλπ ; Ολα αυτα  απο εναν βετερανο της Βιομηχανιας  ,που και τι δεν εχουν δει τα  ματια του.
Με το σχολιο του ο Γεωργιου καυτηριαζει τις προσωπικες πολιτικες που ακολοθουν οι βασικοι υποστηρικτες ΠΖ και τα τυχον παιχνιδια που παιζει ο καθενας.

Εχω την εντυπωση κυριε Δασκαλε οτι ο ρολος της μωρης παρθενας δεν σας ταιριαζει και ευλογα θα περιμεναμε απο εσας μια πιο διεισδυτικη ματια
στα φαινομενα ,οταν μαλιστα εχετε λαβει και παιδαγωγικα μαθηματα .

----------


## lepouras

αν η μ@λ@κ%$# ήταν σταγόνα σίγουρα θα ήσουν κάποιος ωκεανός.

----------

driverbulba (01-08-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Προφανως και δεν επαρκουν οι ερμηνειες που δινετε κ εκπαιδευτικε



Αφού είσαι τόσο κοντά τους γιατί δεν πας να ρωτήσεις τον ίδιο τον κύριο Maltezo και τον κύριο Georgiou τι χαζομάρες είναι αυτές με σκουριασμένες γενήτριες; Γιατί έρχεσαι εδώ να μου ..."την πεις" ότι "δεν επαρκούν οι ερμηνείες που δίνω" όταν απλά κάνω επικκόληση αναρτήσεων από την ...επίσημη ιστοσελίδα στήριξης του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου; Γιατί δεν πάτε εκεί να τα δείτε μόνος σας; Έρχεστε εδώ όμως γιατί ξέρετε ότι θα ...ασχοληθούμε. Γιατί ξέρετε πολύ καλά ότι ακόμη και τα αρνητικά σχόλια δεν παύουν να είναι σχόλια που κρατάνε την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση στον αφρό. Γιατί στις ...επίσημες σελίδες κανείς δεν τολμά να μιλήσει επιστημονικά, αφού δεν υπάρχει ίχνος επιστήμης σε όλα αυτά. Αναμασάνε οικολογικές ανησυχίες με μπόλικο από Τέσλα ( αχ καημένα Τέσλα! ) και όποιος τολμήσει έστω και να σχολιάσει ελαφρώς την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση τον διαγράφουν με την μια γιατί ξέρουν ότι σε μια αντιπαράθεση επιστημονικών επιχειρημάτων δεν έχουν να απαντήσουν. Το έχει δείξει / αποδείξει ο George_Papαρας ο οποίος γίνεται ταύρος μαινόμενος όταν βλέπει τέτοια σχόλια και αρχίζει να προσβάλλει και να βρίζει.
Έρχεστε τώρα εσείς εδώ να πείτε ότι ..."δεν επαρκούν"; Τι δεν επαρκεί ακριβώς να καταλαβώ. Η αντιγραφή - επικκόληση; Γιατί αν προσέξατε δεν σχολίασα καν την ...σκουριασμένη γεννήτρια των ( άντε με το ζόρι ) κάποιων kW. Τι να σχολιάσω δηλαδή; Ο κύριος Georgiou το λέει εμμέσως πλην σαφώς ότι είναι μια φωτογραφία ότι να ναι από τυχαία γεννήτρια και όχι αυτό που θέλει να παρουσιάσει ο κύριος Maltezos γιατί βλέπεις έχει 3 χρόνια τώρα και τίποτα δεν έγινε. Πώς θα κρατήσουμε τα πρόβατα στο μαντρί;

----------


## leosedf

O Paparas λέει δεν έχει ξαναγίνει στον πλανήτη...
Δηλαδή οι γεννήτριες της elpedison στη θεσσαλονίκη 390MW που καίει υδρογόνο η φυσικό αέριο η ντήζελ κλπ αυτοί δεν υπάρχουν εκεί, όλο το εργοστάσιο είναι φουσκωτό για να φαίνεται στις αεροφωτογραφίες μόνο.

Ειλικρινά τον παπάρα αν τον είχα στη δουλειά ούτε να κουβαλάει νερό δεν θα τον έβαζα, απο τις λίγες φορές που έχω δει τόσο ηλίθιους ανθρώπους.

----------


## nick1974

Οταν δει με τα ματια του ο γεροξεκουτης μια αληθινη γεννητριουλα εστω και μικροσκοπικη των  200KW θα πεσει σαν ιθαγενης να την προσκυναει και παιζει να της φτιαξει και ναο...

Παιζει να της φτιαξει και αιρεση και να ακολουθησουν και οι πιστοι του








> Αναμασάνε οικολογικές ανησυχίες με μπόλικο από Τέσλα ( αχ καημένα Τέσλα! );



...μα τοσο πια που αν αναφερει καποιος το ονομα του Τεσλα για πλακα το πρωτο που σκεφτεσαι ειναι οτι πρεπει να ναι συνομωσιολογος






> Ειλικρινά τον παπάρα αν τον είχα στη δουλειά ούτε να κουβαλάει νερό δεν θα τον έβαζα, απο τις λίγες φορές που έχω δει τόσο ηλίθιους ανθρώπους.



Για χαρη σου εγινε "χημικος μηχανικος" κι εσυ του φερεσαι ετσι?  
Βασικα εσυ του δωσες το πτυχιο 








> ;Λησμονησατε την εκπληξη και τον θαυμασμο του για την χρηση εξαρτηματων υπερυψηλης τεχνολογιας, 
> που θα εβλεπε κανεις  στα εργαστηρια της ΝΑΣΑ  κτλπ ; Ολα αυτα  απο εναν βετερανο της Βιομηχανιας   .



Φιλε τι παιρνεις? Πρεπει να ναι πολυ καλο...
Μιλαμε παντα Για τις αλουμινοταινιες που κρατανε 20 bar,  τους τσαλακωμενους κυματοδηγους κομμενους με πριονι απο δοντια καρχαρια, τα οργανα οτι να ναι απ το μοναστηρακι, τις οτι να ναι πλακετες, τα εξαρτηματα απο παλιο ρανταρ, το ρωσικο κομπρεσερ που ...αποσυμπιεζει!  κατι... ...ζαντες ποδηλατου, κατι μοτερακια απ την κινα συνδεμενα με το καζανακι της χεστρας!!! κατι πελτιε (ετσι προφερονται, οχι πελτιερ... ...αχ το πα ) πανω απο ρεσω για ατμοσφαιρα,  και γενικα οτι σκουπιδαριο και ασυναρτησια εχει δειξει ο πανιβλακας κουτοπονητος απατεωνας απο τα lidl.. Γι αυτα μιλαμε!  

EDIT: ΞΕΧΑΣΑ, ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ "ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟΥ" που θα πεσουμε απ την καρεκλα μας επειδη ειναι 20 φαραντ (πως ξεχασα να βαλω αυτη τη μαλακια πρωτη πρωτη? Μαλλον ο εγκεφαλος μου απο αμυνα προσπαθουσε να αποβαλει εντελως αυτο το πραμα) 🤣







> και μαλιστα απο εναν σοβαρο μελετητη 
> του κοινωνικου φαινομενου ΠΖ. .



Δεν προκειται για κατι ιδιεταιρο για να θελει μελετη.
Ειναι οι ιδιοι μαλακες που ακολουθουν το σωρρα για να τους δωσει λεφτα, οι ιδιοι που ακουνε το μουρουτη και σταματανε τις χημειοθεραπειες και προσπαθουν να γινουν καλα με λεμονια και φυστικια και φυσικα πεθαινουν, οι ιδιοι που πιστευουν οτι η γη ειναι επιπεδη γιατι αν ηταν σφαιρα το νερο θα χυνοταν στο νοτιο πολο που ειναι ...κατω! Οι ιδιοι που λενε οτι δεν πηγαμε ποτε στη Σεληνη (πολυ το χαρηκα το μπουκετο που ριξε ο Μπαζ Ολντριν παρα την ηλικεια του σε ενα τετοιο μαλακα του τον παρενοχλουσε) οι ιδιοι που πανε σε αστρολογους για να μαθουν το μελλον τους... Γενικα οι ηλιθιοι.
Αυτο που ξεχωριζει τον ΠΖ απ τους υπολοιπους συνομωσιολογους ειναι οτι ΚΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΣ.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

> ... για την χρηση εξαρτηματων υπερυψηλης τεχνολογιας, 
> που θα εβλεπε κανεις  στα εργαστηρια της ΝΑΣΑ  κτλπ ;...



Και που βρέθηκαν αυτά τα εξαρτήματα?

----------


## nick1974

> Και που βρέθηκαν αυτά τα εξαρτήματα?



Στο χρωματοπωλειο!

Αλουμινοταινιες, μπογια για να βαφει πυκνωτακια και να λεει οτι τους εφτιαξε ο ιδιος ...απο γραφενιο🤣, (και παναθεμα τον το κανε τοσο τσαπατσουλικα που ειναι σα να το βαψε με πισσα) πριονια ξυλου για να κοβει κυματοδηγους (αν χρησιμοποιησε πριονι και δε τους εκοψε με τα δοντια)... Αυτα και αλλα πολλα υψηλης τεχνολογιας 



Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Ακόμα και να υποθέσω οτι αυτό είναι μια κανονική γεννήτρια πετρελαίου αν βγάζει 200 KW εμένα να με χέσεις.



επειδη ελειπα εκτος Ελλαδος και ειχα ενα κολοδικτυο ειχα κλεισει τις φωτο και δεν ειχα δει τι αριστουργηματα παρουσιασαν παλι...
Αυτη η μαλακια που δειχνουν παιζει να ναι καμια αντλια πεταμενη σε κανενα σκραπατζιδικο στο Μπαγκλαντες, οχι γεννητρια, και φυσικα καμια σχεση με την ισχυ που λενε...
Με το μαλτεζο ειχα ερθει σε αρκετες αμεσες αντιπαραθεσεις, και αν και τον θεωρω ασχετο και τρωκτικο των ΜΚΟ, κατα βαθος μου ηταν ελαφρως συμπαθης (μη ρωτησει καποιος το γιατι... προσωπικο βιτσιο επειδη θεωρουσα πως οντως ελπιζει για κατι καλυτερο για το περιβαλλον, και στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση με τον πζ πιστεψα πως ειναι απλα θυμα λογο ελειψης γνωσεων), ομως τελικα μαλλον γνωριζει πολυ καλα οτι ολα αυτα με τα υδρογονα και τα υψισυχνα σωληνακια ειναι ηλιθιοτητες του κερατα, και προφανεστατα πρεπει να ναι συνενοχος στην απατη. Τουλαχιστο αυτο μου βγαζει εμενα μετα απ αυτο...

----------


## vasilllis

Οχι,το πισω στελεχος ειναι γεννητρια παραγωγης ρευματος.Με το ματι φαινεται να ειναι 125kva,δεν αποκλειεται να ειναι και 200 βεβαια αν και αμφιβαλλω.Ο κινητηρας εσωτ.καυσης μπορει πλεον να καιει τα παντα(η σχεδον τα παντα) με μικρες μετατροπες.ΦΑινεται για 3 κιλυνδρος οπου 250HP με 3 κιλυνδρους δεν εχω δει ποτε.Σε αυτη την ισχυ 6 σιγουρα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Μου αρέσει ότι κάθεστε και το σχολιάζεται κιόλας το θέμα όταν οι ίδιοι οι παρατρεχάμενοι του Ζωγράφου το έχουν αμφισβητήσει στα ίσα. Είναι μια τυχαία φωτογραφία που αναρτήθηκε γιατί έχουν βαλτώσει τα πράγματα γενικώς. Δεν γνωρίζει ούτε ο ίδιος ο κύριος Μαλτέζος αν είναι λειτουργική η γενήτρια ή πόση ισχύ παρέχει. Είπαμε πρέπει με κάθε τρόπο να κρατήσουν το θέμα στην επιφάνεια...

----------


## nick1974

> Μου αρέσει ότι κάθεστε και το σχολιάζεται κιόλας το θέμα όταν οι ίδιοι οι παρατρεχάμενοι του Ζωγράφου το έχουν αμφισβητήσει στα ίσα.



οχι αλλα για να μη στεναχωριεται ο nepomuk που το θεμα ειναι βαλτωμενο βλεπω να τσακωνομαι με το Βασιλη για το αν τα σκραπ της φωτο ειναι γεννητρια η οχι  :Lol:   :Tongue2:

----------

nepomuk (05-08-18)

----------


## nikospag

Καλημέρα σε όλους, αυτά περί Παπαδέλου τα είδατε?

Sotiris Papadelos (profile): https://is.linkedin.com/in/sotiris-papadelos-3668221
Sotiris Papadelos (article): Hydrogen Metallic Properties...

Είχα μια συζήτηση στο messenger μαζί του για την κβαντομηχανική. Όμως κωλύομαι να την δημοσιεύσω, μήπως μου ασκήσει μήνυση για παραβίαση του απορρήτου του τηλεπικοινωνιών.
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, αν η δημοσίευση προσωπικής συζήτησης στο messenger συνιστά λόγο δίωξης, ας μου πει.
Ευχαριστώ.

EDIT: Όμως μπορώ να πω  οτι του έστειλα και αυτό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ps....be&t=1h29m13s (σημείο που αρχίζει να ξεβιδώνει τα σωληνάκια), 
όπου υπάρχει το εξής σχόλιο μου:




> ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΣ Ο ΜΕΓΑΣ ΕΦΕΥΡΕΤΗΣ - ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑΣ 
> Μα καλά,  κανένας δεν είδε οτι οι χάλκινοι σωλήνες σε σχήμα πηνίου ήταν  απλώς βιδωμένοι στα  εξωτερικά τοιχώματα του "κουτιού"? , και οτι έκοψε  τις άκρες τους στα  γρήγορα (επειδή είχαν τρύπες για τις βίδες) για να  μην τις δουν οι παρευρισκόμενοι?   Επίσης γελάω ακόμα με τα 20 bar πίεσης, που την εκτόνωσε με μία σωλήνα  που σφήνωσε απλώς τα άκρα της. Με τέτοια πίεση, και χωρίς ακροδέκτες που  ασφαλίζουν, η σωλήνα έπρεπε να εκτοξευθεί.  
> Απορώ, οι μεγάλοι "επιστήμονες" που ήταν εκεί δεν το παρατήρησαν  αυτό?(ήταν ηλίου φαεινότερο). Η πίεση που δείχνει το όργανο είναι απλώς η  πίεση της μπουκάλας που γεμίζει αέρα από τον συμπιεστή (ψυγείου).
>   Εδώ ο άνθρωπος δεν γνωρίζει βασικές έννοιες όπως: εκτόνωση πίεσης vs  εξισορρόπηση πίεσης, οξυγόνο vs αέρα. Επίσης το αμπερόμετρο είναι  χαλασμένο, και όχι απλώς αρρύθμιστο (δηλ μη καλιμπραρισμένο). Τα αμπέρ  που δείχνει είναι λάθος. Δεν είναι δυνατόν το δράπανο, χωρίς φορτίο, να  "τραβάει" 20 αμπέρ από την πλευρά του DC.  
> 20Amper x 17Volt = 340Watt!!! Χωρίς φορτίο!! Αδύνατον. 
> Και πολλά άλλα ακόμα που βαριέμαι να γράψω. Και μην τυχόν μου γράψει  κανείς οτι τα "παίρνω" απο τις μεγάλες εταιρείες γιατί θα γελάω διπλά  μαζί του, και θα είναι στην ίδια κατηγορία με αυτόν τον ηλίθιο  "εφευρέτη".  
> Το πως δουλεύει είναι απλό. Τα δύο μεταλλικά κουτάκια που έδωσε στο  τέλος στους μέγα  "επιστήμονες" (που τους ξέρω ως επιστήμονες), αν  παρατηρήσετε έχουν πλάτος ίσο με το μέγεθος ενός στοιχείου μπαταρίας ΑΑ  (επαναφορτιζόμενης ή μη). Εκεί λοιπόν, σε κάθε κουτάκι βρίσκεται μια  συστοιχία 7 πονταρισμένων επαναφορτιζόμενων μπαταριών. 7 x 1.2Volt  =  8.4Volt. Τα μεταλλικά κουτάκια είναι δύο, άρα 2 x 8.4Volt = 16.8Volt.  Για αυτό έλεγε οτι βγάζει 17Volt. Απλό!!!  
> Αυτά κύριοι μέγα   "επιστήμονες" του πάνελ. 
> ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΕΓΑΣ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑΣ.  
> EDIT  Τώρα που είδα τα μόνα δύο!!! καλώδια της συσκευής που οδεύουν προς  το πάτο της συσκευής, όπου βρίσκεται μια πλακέτα από παλιό ρούτερ, οι  μπαταρίες βρίσκονται κάτω από αυτήν την πλακέτα και όχι στα μεταλλικά  κουτάκια.

----------


## nepomuk

Εγκαινιαζοντας τη νεα σαιζον ,να σχολιασω λιγο τα  ανωτερω.
Ο Σωτηρης ειναι δημοσιο προσωπο πλεον , διασημος  , επιζητει με καθε τροπο τη προβολη και διαδοση των ιδεων του .
Προφανως δεν ειναι κοσμιο να παρατεθει μια ηχογραφημενη συνομιλια , χωρις την αδεια του .
Σε γραπτο κειμενο ομως ,να αποτυπωθουν οι αποψεις του για θεματα ΠΖ ,προφανως και δεν παραβιαζεται η ιδιωτικοτητα, ουτε και τιθεται θεμα απορρητου ,
εφόσον το θεμα ειναι "Δημοσιο "  βλεπε και ΠΖ= Δημοσιο Κεφαλαιο (Asset) .

Φευγω απο τον Παπα(R)δελο και παω στον  :
*Nikos Georgiou .*Ενα εξεχον προσωπο στην ολη καμπανια ΠΖ.  Παραθετω ενα αποσπασμα απο κειμενο του , μηπως και βγαζει καποιο νοημα , καθ'οτι αδυνατω
να αποκρυπτογραφησω .(Χημ Μηχανικος ,κλασεως Gpap-αγνοειται η τυχη του- και βαλε  ......)
Καλη Σαιζον να εχουμε και καλες αποκαλυψεις , ερχεται και εκλογικη χρονια ,ισως ο Μουστακιας αναμενει τον Κυριακο στο Ποντιουμ για να ανοιξει τα χαρτια του.

"Και τώρα επί της ουσίας.Η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση παραγωγής ενέργειας είναι ασύλληπτα πολύπλοκη.Δυστυχώς η παραγωγή ενέργειας αυτού του τύπου δεν είναι μία εύκολη υπόθεση.Όλοι μας έχουμε ακούσει ότι η μεταβολή της εναλλασόμενης συνιστώσας που συμβαίνει εντός της συσκευής ακολουθεί ένα συγκεκριμένο νόμο και για όσους θυμούνται τριγωνομετρία είναι ακριβώς η ίδια με τη μεταβολή του ημιτόνου μίας γωνίας, όταν αυτή μεταβάλλεται από μηδέν έως 360 μοίρες.Κάθε μεταβολή διαρκεί κάποια χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου.Aυτό επαναλαμβάνεται χιλιάδες φορές το δευτερόλεπτο.Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι εσωτερικά συμβαίνουν τα εξής: Πρώτον, ένα ρεύμα με συχνότητα 50GHZ με V0=280MV ή 199ΜVRMS (θεμελιώδης).Δεύτερον, ένα ρεύμα συχνότητα 150GHZ με V0=94MV ή 66ΜVRMS (τρίτη αρμονική).Tρίτον, ένα ρεύμα συχνότητας 250 GHZ με V0=56MV ή 40MVRMS (πέμπτη αρμονική).Τέταρτον, ένα ρεύμα συχνότητας 350GHZ με V0=40MV ή 28MVRMS (έβδομη αρμονική).Αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μικρό τμήμα της μεγάλης εφεύρεσης από τα εκατοντάδες κυκλώματα που έχει.Αυτή η πολυπλοκότητα οφείλεται στο ότι η μετατροπή ενέργειας για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου και κατά προέκταση ηλεκτρισμού δεν επιτυγχάνεται με υδροξείδιο του νατρίου ή με υδροξείδιο του καλλίου ώστε να έχουμε θετικά PH όπως συμβαίνει δια των συμβατικών μεθόδων καθώς καταλαβαίνετε τέτοιοι μηχανισμοί δεν μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν από απλούς ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις.Τέλος θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι ο ερευνητής γνωρίζει επ'ακριβώς τι πράττει και δεν θα πέσει στην παγίδα της αρπαχτής που κάποιοι επιθυμούν.Ευχαριστώ πολύ που με ακούσατε."

----------


## FreeEnergy

Τι ...ακριβώς πρέπει να δούμε ...περί Παπαδέλου; Το linkedin δεν είναι κάποια σοβαρή επιστημονική ιστοσελίδα! Ο καθένας μπορεί να γράψει ότι θέλει εκεί. Είχατε και συζήτηση μαζί του για την κβαντομηχανική; Πώς αντέξατε; Φυσικά αν την δημοσιεύσετε δεν χρειάζεται να σας μηνύσει ο κύριος Παπαδέλος, η κβαντομηχανική η ίδια θα σας μηνύσει!
Πώς γίνεται βρε παιδί μου και κάθε Σεπτέμβριο έχουμε "εξελίξεις" στο θέμα του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ΠΖ= Δημοσιο Κεφαλαιο (Asset)



Μάλιστα... Λείπει ο Μάρτης απ' τη Σαρακοστή;
Τι λέει κύριε nepomuk; Το ( γέλασα πολύ όταν το διάβασα! ) #Δημόσιο_Κεφάλαιο_Απάτης_Ζωγραφούλης θα μας καταπλήξει επιτέλους φέτος με την ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) Ηλεκτροφασματική Θεωρία; Αρχίσατε τις ...δημοσιεύσεις γιατί τελείωσαν τα μπάνια του λαού; Ο κύριος Μαλτέζος αναδημοσιεύει παλιότερες αναρτήσεις ( "...για τους νέους"  :Tongue2:  ). Διάφοροι *σχετικοί - άσχετοι* ( ένα πράμα σαν εσάς κύριε nepomuk ) ανακαλύπτουν με τη σειρά τους *ψευδοεπιστημονικές βλακείες* που έγραψαν σε ανύποπτο χρόνο παρατρεχάμενοι του οικολογικό_πατριωτικού συνονθυλέματος που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζεται "επιστημονική ομάδα ΠΖ". Θα γραφτεί πάλι καμιά μεγάλη υπόσχεση για θεωρίες και kW και ηλεκτροφωτήσεις μνημείων και νησιών... Δεν μπορείτε να βρείτε ποιό νησί να ηλεκτροφωτήσετε;
Αντί να αναδημοσιεύετε αβασάνιστα *χαζομάρες* που γράφουν άλλοι δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να συζητήσουμε ( έστω και τώρα! ποτέ δεν είναι αργά!) λιγάκι επιστημονικά για το θέμα; Επειδή είναι πολλά επιτρέψτε μου να σας ανακατευθύνω σε συγκριμένη ανάρτηση:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882
Πείτε και του "λαμπρού νέου" ( δικά σας λόγια ) Παπαδέλου να το ρίξει μια ματιά. Όταν έχετε απαντήσεις ή και σχόλια για όλα αυτά ελάτε κύριε nepomuk να συζητήσουμε. Φέρτε και την κβαντομηχανική και το *συνονθύλεμα που ακολουθεί τον απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο*.
Άντε πολύ καθίσαμε με το καλοκαίρι. Αρχίζουν τα σχολεία και δεν θα έχω υλικό να γελάμε με τους μαθητές μου!

----------


## nick1974

> Φυσικά αν την δημοσιεύσετε δεν χρειάζεται να σας μηνύσει ο κύριος Παπαδέλος, η κβαντομηχανική η ίδια θα σας μηνύσει!




 :hahahha:  
+100000
 πολυ καλο!






> Εγκαινιαζοντας τη νεα σαιζον ,να σχολιασω λιγο τα ανωτερω.



Ναι, εσυ μη χασεις την ευκαιρια...







> Πρώτον, ένα ρεύμα με συχνότητα 50GHZ με V0=280MV ή 199ΜVRMS (θεμελιώδης).Δεύτερον, ένα ρεύμα συχνότητα 150GHZ με V0=94MV ή 66ΜVRMS (τρίτη αρμονική).Tρίτον, ένα ρεύμα συχνότητας 250 GHZ με V0=56MV ή 40MVRMS (πέμπτη αρμονική).Τέταρτον, ένα ρεύμα συχνότητας 350GHZ με V0=40MV ή 28MVRMS (έβδομη αρμονική).Αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μικρό τμήμα της μεγάλης εφεύρεσης από τα εκατοντάδες κυκλώματα που έχει.Αυτή η πολυπλοκότητα οφείλεται στο ότι η μετατροπή ενέργειας για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου και κατά προέκταση ηλεκτρισμού δεν επιτυγχάνεται με υδροξείδιο του νατρίου ή με υδροξείδιο του καλλίου ώστε να έχουμε θετικά PH όπως συμβαίνει δια των συμβατικών μεθόδων καθώς καταλαβαίνετε τέτοιοι μηχανισμοί δεν μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν από απλούς ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις




Αυτουνου του "εξεχοντος προσωπου" το δεξι του χερι πρεπει να χει κανει ενα μπρατσο με διαμετρο subwoofer... ...απ τα πολυ μεγαλα... ...εκτος κι αν ειναι αριστεροχειρας.
Αραγε ποια να ναι η Fmax συχνοτητα cross της αγαπημενης του παλινδρομικης κινησης? (η απλα δεν εχει max?  :hahahha: )

----------


## 744

Πάντως είναι τέχνη το να συνδυάζεις pH, υδροξείδια, ημίτονα με χιλιάδες εναλλαγές το δευτερόλεπτο που είναι όμως GHz (άρα κάτι παραπάνω από χιλιάδες...) με 280Megavolt.....

Και όλα αυτά σε 5 αράδες.

----------


## nikospag

Μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός. Άν δημοσιεύσω σε κάποιο φόρουμ οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση που έλαβε χώρα στο messenger (δηλ προσωπική) με τον οποιοδήποτε, (ακόμη και αν ήταν κάποιος από σάς), είμαι νόμιμος? Από φυσική ξέρω, αλλά από νομικά δεν ξέρω.
(υπόψιν ότι η συζήτηση έγινε με το πραγματικό μου όνομα). 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nick1974

> Μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός. Άν δημοσιεύσω σε κάποιο φόρουμ οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση που έλαβε χώρα στο messenger (δηλ προσωπική) με τον οποιοδήποτε, (ακόμη και αν ήταν κάποιος από σάς), είμαι νόμιμος? Από φυσική ξέρω, αλλά από νομικά δεν ξέρω.
> (υπόψιν ότι η συζήτηση έγινε με το πραγματικό μου όνομα). 
> Ευχαριστώ.




εεε... σε ποιον αιωνα απαγορευονταν τα κουτσομπολια?  :Tongue2:  :hahahha: 

...spoiler alert: ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ!

----------


## nikospag

ε δεν γαμ@@ται!!
Το πρώτο μέρος.... (σε μπλε φόντο το δικό μου κείμενο)

pap1.png

Κάτι περίεργο παίζει με αυτόν τον τύπο. 
Σε πρώτη φάση απάντησε σωστά, Όντως η αρχή της απροσδιοριστιας ειναι εφάμιλλη σχετικά χρονικά  με  την ειδική θεωρία της σχετικότητας. Και μάλιστα κατά την γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε να διδάσκεται στην τρίτη λυκείου. Για την κβαντική αποσυνοχή απαντάω αργότερα.





> Πώς γίνεται βρε παιδί μου και κάθε Σεπτέμβριο έχουμε "εξελίξεις" στο θέμα του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου;



Σας διαβεβαιώ ότι δεν έχω καμία σχέση με απατεωνίσκους τύπου Ζωφράφου. Απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν οι "επιστήμονες" που εμπλέκονται σε αυτό τσίρκο, είναι γνώστες του αντικειμένου τους.  Ας μην ξεχνάμε οτι το 70% των πτυχιούχων είναι "άσχετοι" γενικώς, και όχι μόνο με το αντικείμενο των σπουδών τους.
Θα μου πείτε ότι ολόκληρος Φιλντίσης  ήταν εκεί. Ε λοιπόν αυτός είναι είναι η απόδειξη της ασχετοσύνης των πτυχιούχων Φυσικών (και όχι μόνο).

----------


## nepomuk

> Πώς γίνεται βρε παιδί μου και κάθε Σεπτέμβριο έχουμε "εξελίξεις" στο θέμα του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου;



Μα διοτι ξεκινα η Νεα Ακαδημαικη - Ερευνητικη χρονια .Ευλογα οι πιστοι ΠΖ με τον αγιασμο στα σχολεια αναμενουν τα καλυτερα.
Λεγοντας "πιστοι" οι πρεσβυτεροι ανακαλουμε στη μνημη μας την Αγια Αθανασια του Αιγαλεω .Το εχει φαινεται το City ...
Επιπλεον Ο ερευνητης - ετσι τον εξελαβε η ΕΕΦ- διετελεσε και εκπαιδευτικος στις σχολες του Ε.Ν ,οποτε λογικο ειναι ο Σεπτεμβιος να σηματοδοτει
την αφετηρια περαιτερω προοδων γιατι οχι και αλματων στο ερευνητικο πεδιο.
Οι αρκουντως παρατηρητικοι θα σημειωσουν οτι η προεκλογικη περιοδος αρχισε ,ο νυν ΥΕΘΑ υπαναχωρησε των υπεσχημενων , η δε στρατολογηση
του τ. ΟΥΚΑ , βατραχανθρωπου , βουτηχτη  κ Τηλεμαχου Ιγγλεση στον BeRadio ,σηματοδοτει την καθοδο στα βαθεια νερα της πολιτικης.
Δυστυχως για τους Ευρωπαιστες οι θεσεις του κ Τηλεμαχου ειναι απογοητευτικες .Ας αναμενουμε ομως τη Νομισματικη θεση που θα παρει το City.

----------


## nikospag

Πάρτε όλη την συζήτηση. (σε μπλε φόντο το δικό μου κείμενο)

pap1.pngpap2.jpgpap3.png


Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να διαβάσει για την κβαντική αποσυνοχή (Quantum decoherence) *εδώ*, όπου στη τέταρτη παράγραφο λέει "*Decoherence does not generate actual wave function collapse*. It only provides an *explanation* for the observation of wave function collapse, as the quantum nature of the system "leaks" into the environment." 

Μετά τις τελευταίες του απαντήσεις έπαψα να συζητάω διότι κατάλαβα οτι ο άνθρωπος κάτι έχει διαβάσει "εδώ και εκεί" αλλά δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα. 
Τώρα θυμήθηκα αυτό που έλεγαν οι δάσκαλοι μου στο δημοτικό: "Παιδί μου, δεν είναι οτι δεν διάβασες το μάθημα, αλλά οτι δεν το έκανες κτήμα σου"!!! 

Καλημέρα σε όλους

----------


## nick1974

Προφανές ότι κι ο Παπαρδελος είναι "φυσικός" και με τα δύο χέρια, όπως ο άλλος ο χημικος-ταξιτζης.

Ότι δηλώσεις τελικά...

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι βέβαια αυτοί που παριστάνουν απέναντι σε άγνωστους ότι είναι κάτι κι ότι έχουν διπλώματα και παπλώματα, ούτε καν ο πζ είναι πρόβλημα (προφανώς κι αυτός σ αυτή την κατηγορία ανήκει κατά ένα μεγάλο μέρος) αλλά άνθρωποι σαν το φιλντιση που κατέχουν τίτλους και έδρες να μη ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται, να μη μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν ένα ημιμαθή απατεώνα από ένα επαγγελματία γνωστη σε αντικείμενο που είναι σχετικό όσο δεν παίρνει με την επιστήμη τους (η ακόμα χειρότερα να καταλαβαίνουν και να τα καλύπτουν όλα αυτά για οποιοδήποτε συμφέρον) ε, αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα.
Ακόμα κι αν ο φιλντιση είχε πραγματικά τεράστιο συμφέρον απ' την προβολή αυτής της ηλιθιότητας (πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι και πώς θα μπορούσε να κερδίσει οτιδήποτε, αλλά έστω ότι ο Ταρζάν κι ο πζ τον πληρώνουν αδρά, η έστω ας δεχτούμε υποθετικά  ότι  με κάποιο  τρόπο  τον κρατάνε  στο χέρι  και υποκειπτει σε ένα εκβιασμό που δε μπορεί να αντιπαλεψει ) ακόμα και σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση (τελείως υποθετική που δε πιστεύω πως συμβαίνει) θα έπρεπε να το κάνει εξευτελίζοντας λιγότερο το όνομα του και την καριέρα του, κι όχι να δέχεται αναζητά τα παντα, μέχρι και τους... ...χειροποίητους πυκνωτές γραφενίου!!!


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikospag

nick1974 συμφωνώ σε όλα μαζί σου, αλλά ακόμα και να ήταν πληρωμένος ο  Φιλντίσης πως δικαιολογούνται οι υπόλοιποι "φυσικοί" που ήταν παρόντες  στα "επιστημονικά" συνέδρια και άκουγαν τον "μπακάλη του αεικίνητου" με  ευλάβεια? και κανείς δεν έλεγε τίποτα!!! (εκτός απο έναν καημένο που του  αφαίρεσε τον λόγο ο Φιλντίσης). Άστα, πονεμένη ιστορία. 

Και τώρα θα απαντήσω στις επιστημονικές απαντήσεις του κ.Παπαδέλου, μιά για πάντα. Ο οποίος έγραψε:
pap3.png

Στο πρώτο και στο τρίτο θα απαντήσω συνολικά. Δεν υπάρχει "κβαντοποίηση πρωτονίου", κανένας δεν κβαντοποιεί τίποτα. Το πρωτόνιο είναι ήδη κβαντοποιημένο (δηλ έχει κβαντική συμπεριφορά) απο την φύση του.
Το ίδιο ισχύει για όλα τα σωματίδια ασχέτως μεγέθους. Αυτά που λέει ο παραπάνω κύριος για κρίσιμη μονάδα μεγέθους όπου σταματούν τα κβαντικά φαινόμενα είναι αρλούμπες, το μέγεθος δεν παίζει ρόλο (μην πάει αλλού το μυαλό σας  :Smile: ), και θα εξηγήσω τι εννοώ.
Για να μην βγω εκτός τόπικ δεν θα εξηγήσω την αρχή της απροσδιοριστίας του Heisenberg, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές θα πω οτι η θέση ενός σωματιδιού δεν μπορεί να προσδιοριστεί ακριβώς, αλλά στο περίπου, μέσα στα όρια που καθορίζει η συνάρτηση της αρχής της απροσδιοριστίας. Τα όρια αυτά είναι πολύ μικρά, για παράδειγμα θα πω 10-15 metres. Αυτό είναι κβαντική συμπεριφορά σε γενικές γραμμές.

Πάμε τώρα στο πρακτικό μέρος αυτού του πράγματος.
Το ίδιο κβαντικά συμπεριφέρονται ένα ηλεκτρόνιο με ένα τριαξονικό φορτηγό. Ναι το ξέρω μοιάζει απίστευτο αλλά έτσι είναι. Πού είναι η διαφορά?
Η διαφορά είναι στο ότι η απροσδιοριστία της θέσης του φορτηγού κατά 10-15 μέτρα σημαίνει οτι πρακτικά βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση, σε σχέση με το μέγεθος του. Δηλ το κβαντικό φαινόμενο είναι αμελητέο στον μακρόκοσμο.

Όμως το ηλεκτρόνιο έχει διάμετρο  10-18 μέτρα, και η απροσδιοριστία θέσης των 10-15 μέτρων είναι πολύ σημαντική. Δηλαδή 1000 φορές την διάμετρο του ηλεκτρονίου. Οπότε καταλαβαίνετε πόσο μεγάλη είναι η απροσδιοριστία της θέσης του ηλεκτρονίου. Σε ισοδυναμία είναι σαν να λέμε οτι ένα φορτηγό 10μ έχει απροσδιοριστία θέσης 10 χιλιομέτρων, (δηλ ψάχνουμε να βρούμε που είναι σε μια ακτίνα 10 χιλιομέτρων).

Άρα τα κβαντικά φαινόμενα ισχύουν για όλα τα σωματίδια (και σώματα) ασχέτως μεγέθους, απλά αποκτούν μεγάλη σημασία στον μικρόκοσμο, και όχι στον μακρόκοσμο.
'Όσο για την αποσυνοχή απάντησα σε προηγούμενο πόστ, και θα πω μόνο ότι είναι απλώς μία ερμηνεία ενός κβαντικού φαινομένου, και όχι κβαντικό φαινόμενο.-

Τώρα για την δεύτερη απάντηση του κυρίου θα πω μόνο ότι η παρατηρητικότητα του ως "επιστήμονας" βαθμολογείται με -10, ή είναι πληρωμένος.

Σας ευχαριστώ που με υπομείνατε..

Καλό σας απόγευμα!


ΥΓ Τα νούμερα που ανέφερα παραπάνω είναι περίπου ακριβή και εξυπηρετούν μόνο την μετάδοση της κεντρικής ιδέας στους αναγνώστες, και σίγουρα δεν αποτελούν αντικείμενο μελέτης για ακαδημαϊκή γνώση.
Και για να μην βγεί κανένας "φυσικός" και μου πει οτι η κυματοσυνάρτηση πιθανοτήτων καταρρέει λόγω μακροσκοπικής κλίμακας (σαν τον παραπάνω κύριο), να σας υπενθυμίσω (στους "φυσικούς") οτι η κυματοσυνάρτηση πιθανοτήτων καταρρέει μόνο όταν καθοριστεί ακριβώς η θέση ενός σωματιδίου. (συνάρτηση του Schrodinger).

----------

nick1974 (13-09-18)

----------


## nick1974

Μέτρα?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


*edit: ΑΚΥΡΟ... στο tapatalk μου δειχνε 15 ΚΑΙ 18 ΜΕΤΡΑ!!!!*

----------


## nepomuk

zografos.jpg

Νεα Βαρυσημαντη παρεμβαση του αμφιλεγομενου ερευνητη ΠΖ με ρηξικελευθο αρθρο -  εργασια στο hellagen.gr

Σηματοδοτειται  ετσι η εναρξη της νεας περιοδου με ενα γενναιο ανοιγμα της ερευνητικης  ομαδας , που καταδεικνυει το εφικτον της προσπαθειας ,που μεχρι τωρα 
εμοιαζε με επιστημονικη φαντασια στην καλυτερη περιπτωση.

Η φωτο που επελεγη (τυχαια; δεν νομιζω) δειχνει τον ερευνητη λιαν καταβεβλημενο .Ευχομεθα η καταβολη να ειναι αποτελεσμα της εξαντλητικης ερευνητικης προσπαθειας και
της προωθησης της καινοτομιας στον επιχειρηματικο στιβο και οχι για λογους υγειας .
Παραθετω το εισαγωγικο σημειωμα .Ολη η εργασια στο Hellagen.

Τον λογο εχουν τωρα οι εκπαιδευτικοι,Ακαδημαικοι και επαιοντες του φορουμ ,να σχολιασουν το θεωρητικως εστω παραδεκτον της εισαγωγικης  εργασιας ,η να την παραδωσουν στον
τσαρλατανισμο για αλλη μια φορα.

*Η ανάγκη αλλαγής πλεύσης της ανθρωπότητας είναι προφανής, ιδιαίτερα ως προς τον τρόπο παραγωγής της χρήσιμης για την διαβίωση* *και την ανέλιξή μας ενέργειας, αφού τα ορυκτά καύσιμα έχουν οδηγήσει την εξελικτική μας πορεία σε λανθασμένο δρόμο.*  *Η θεωρητική θεμελίωση του προτεινόμενου από την ομάδα μας  «αντιδραστήρα ψυχρής καύσης», που παρουσιάσθηκε ήδη ως πρακτική εφαρμογή  και τάραξε τα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα του κατεστημένου της παραγωγής  ενέργειας, είναι το ίδιο απαραίτητη, έτσι ώστε να διευκρινισθούν οι  θεωρητικές λεπτομέρειες και να αρθούν ή έστω να «παρακαμφθούν» οι έωλες  αντιρρήσεις των οπαδών της καθεστηκυίας τάξης.*
*Παρουσιάζουμε λοιπόν σήμερα την θεωρητική προσέγγιση της  καινοτομίας και πιστεύουμε ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό λύνονται καθαρά οι  απορίες για τους περιορισμούς που επιβάλλονται από το θεώρημα Carnot του  2ου νόμου της θερμοδυναμικής.*
*Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ αξίζει σε όλες τις φίλες και όλους τους  φίλους που στήριξαν με αυταπάρνηση όλο αυτό τον καιρό τις προσπάθειες  της ερευνητικής ομάδας μας. Σε αυτούς αφιερώνουμε και την θεωρητική  ανάλυση που αναρτούμε σήμερα εδώ.* 
*Εκ μέρους της ερευνητικής ομάδας
Πέτρος Ζωγράφος

http://www.hellagen.gr/%cf%80%ce%b1%...c%cf%88%ce%b7/
*

----------


## FreeEnergy

*Πουθενά απολύτως* δεν ...αποδεικνύεται σε αυτόν τον κυκεώνα *clopy - paste* από σχολικά εγχειρίδια ότι η* ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση*, η οποία με συντονισμό διασπά τα μόρια του νερού, παρακάμπτει την περιοριστική αρχή Καρνώ! Ο* απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος* και το συνονθύλεμα που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζεται ερευνητική ομάδα, βοηθούμενοι από εσάς κύριε nepomuk, παραθέτουν κατεβατά από βιβλία Φυσικής, βάζουν και στο τέλος δυο βιντεάκια από το youtube, και νομίζουν ότι τα πρόβατα ( μη μπορώντας, μη θέλοντας να διαβάσουν τις πραγματικές αλήθειες για εντροπία και μεταφορά ενέργειας που γράφονται εκεί αλλά δεν έχουν την παραμικρή σχέση με την απάτη ) θα συνεχίσουν να μασάνε ταραμά για 5-6 χρόνια ακόμη...
Δείξε μου *ΜΙΑ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ* κύριε nepomuk από όλο αυτό το κατεβατό που να αποδεικνύει ότι η διάσπαση με υψηλές συχνότητες παρακάμπτει ...οτιδήποτε! Μια σειρά μόνο και θα ζητήσω ταπεινά συγγνώμη... Επειδή όμως δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσεις και επειδή εμέσως πλην σαφώς τα στηρίζεις αυτά δεν μου μένει παρά να σε αποκαλώ κι εσένα *απατεώνα*. Είσαι συνεργός στον έγκλημα που γίνεται στην επιστήμη είτε γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα απολύτως, είτε γιατί καταλαβαίνεις πολύ καλά, αλλά για τους δικούς σου προσωπικούς λόγους επέλεξες να το στηρίξεις.

*Όποιος στηρίζει ένα απατεώνα δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι απατεώνας ο ίδιος...*

*Αυτός που έχει εξαπατηθεί δύο φορές από τον ίδιο άνθρωπο, είναι συνεργός στην απάτη.* (Thomas Fuller, 1608-1661, Άγγλος στοχαστής)

Εσύ nepomuk πόσες φορές άραγε έχεις ...εξαπατηθεί από τον απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο και "χάρην αστεϊσμού" και "..ο ερευνητής Ζωγράφος" και ... και ...; *Πόσες φορές άραγε να είσαι απατεώνας;*

----------


## nestoras

https://i.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/...dntreadlol.jpg

----------


## rama

Ξεκίνησα να διαβάσω το κείμενο, αλλά μόλις έφτασα στην αναφορά ότι στις μηχανές εσωτ. καύσης τα παραγόμενα αέρια "οδηγούνται σε κυλίνδρους για να κινήσουν έμβολα", κατάλαβα ότι δεν ξέρει ούτε οι απλές μηχανές πως δουλεύουν.

----------


## nick1974

αλουμινοταινιες επι την τετραγωνικη ριζα απ τα υψισυχνα σωληνακια και ολο υψωμενο σε δυο αυγα τουρκιας ισον 7000% αποδοση.
Και με ενα χειροποιητο πυκνωτη γραφενιου απ αυτους που οταν περνανε ο κοσμος πεφτει απ την καρεκλα του η αποδοση χιλιαπλασιαζεται.
Μετα θα το αναβαθμισουμε βαζοντας ενα ρεσο στο καζανακι για πιο ρομαντικο χεσιμο


...εκεινη η καμπυλη αποδοσης subwoofer που κολλαγε με τα υδρογονα και τα νερα και τα ρευματα?  :Lol:  πηρε οτι να ναι, τα κανε αχταρμα και τα παρουσιαζει σε ηλιθιους ως και καλα επιστημονικη θεωρια...

----------


## nikospag

O dr, FreeEnnergy ως γνώστης το έπιασε το νόημα με το clopy-paste που είπε. 

Το κείμενο του κυρίου Ζωγράφου το διάβασα τρεις φορές. Ο άνθρωπος είναι "μάγος" της απάτης.
Το κείμενο είναι ένα κολάζ κανόνων της φυσικής (και μάλιστα της θερμοδυναμικής) που προσπαθεί να μας αποδείξει οτι παρακάμπτει το 2ο Θερμοδυναμικό αξίωμα. (μπούρδες)

Αν εξετάσει κανείς προσεκτικά το "κείμενο" θα καταλάβει οτι στην ουσία μιλάει για την αρχή λειτουργίας ενός *fuel cell* (κυψέλης καυσίμου), και κάποιες από τις εξισώσεις που χρησιμοποιεί αυτό αποδεικνύουν. 
Βέβαια  κάποιες άλλες εξισώσεις περιγράφουν το 1ο και 2ο Θερμοδυναμικό αξίωμα, όμως δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για Θερμοδυναμική όταν μιλάμε για τον "ψυχρό αντιδραστήρα" του κυρίου, με άλλα λόγια *fuel cell*. (έτσι και αλλιώς την Θερμοδυναμική θέλει να παρακάμψει.)

Τώρα το πώς παράγεται το υδρογόνο απο το νερό με υψηλές συχνότητες, το οποίο για να παραχθεί χρειάζεται περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που μπορεί να δώσει δεν μας το λέει.
Ααα,  και κύριε Ζωγράφε,να έχετε υπόψιν σας το εξής: 
*το γεγονός οτι το υδρογόνο για να παραχθεί από το νερό χρειάζεται περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που μπορεί να δώσει, δεν μπορεί να το παρακάμψει ούτε ο Θεός.
*"Τάδε έφη nikospag". Και μη με ρωτήσετε ποια είναι η έφη γιατί προσπαθώ να το κρατήσω κρυφό από την γυναίκα μου,

ΥΓ, Η απάντηση μου αφορά το κείμενο ("επιστημονικό μανιφέστο") που βρίσκεται αναρτημένο *εδώ*  το οποίο έχει υπογραφή: Πέτρος Ζωγράφος. 'Όμως το πρόβλημα δεν βρίσκεται στον "κ.Ζωγράφο" αλλά στην ΕΕΦ  (Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών) οι οποίοι διδάσκουν τα παιδιά μας.

ΥΓ1. Διότι όπως  έγραψε και ο dr.FreeEnergy και συμφωνώ απόλυτα:
*Όποιος στηρίζει ένα απατεώνα δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι απατεώνας ο ίδιος...*
*Αυτός που έχει εξαπατηθεί δύο φορές από τον ίδιο άνθρωπο, είναι συνεργός στην απάτη.* (Thomas Fuller, 1608-1661, Άγγλος στοχαστής)
Και αυτό "κουμπώνει" και για την ΕΕΦ  (Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών).

----------


## nepomuk

> *clopy - paste* από σχολικά εγχειρίδια ... σε αποκαλώ κι εσένα *απατεώνα*. Είσαι συνεργός στον έγκλημα που γίνεται στην επιστήμη είτε γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα απολύτως, είτε γιατί καταλαβαίνεις πολύ καλά, αλλά για τους δικούς σου προσωπικούς λόγους επέλεξες να το στηρίξεις.
> 
> *Όποιος στηρίζει ένα απατεώνα δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι απατεώνας ο ίδιος...*
> 
> 
> Εσύ nepomuk πόσες φορές άραγε έχεις ...εξαπατηθεί από τον απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο και "χάρην αστεϊσμού" και "..ο ερευνητής Ζωγράφος" και ... και ...; *Πόσες φορές άραγε να είσαι απατεώνας;*




Αγαπητε κ Εκπαιδευτικε με Ντοκτορα (τα σεβη μου!) ,ενδεχομενως και με Μεντωρα Νομπελιστα  (καλη του ωρα )  ....  Αντιπαρερχομαι την αηθη  και καθ ολα αδικαιολογητη  επιθεση εις βαρος μου 
και επιζητω για  αλλη μια φορα την ευθικρισια σου υπο μια  ευρεια θεωρηση των πραγματων .

Κατ αρχην δεν σχολιασες τη νεα φωτο του Ερασιτεχνη Ερευνητη ,που ναι ετσι ερευνητη τον αποκαλει η ΕΕΦ , αλλα υπαρχει και διασταυρωμενο ιστορικο προηγουμενο με τον μακαριτη συνεταιρο του
και το περιφημο ταξιδι  στην Νοτια Αφρικη για  να προωθησουν την πραματεια τους . Ενδεχεται να ειναι ΚΑΙ λαμογιο ο ερευνητης , αυτο δεν του στερει την ιδιοτητα ,που τον χαρακτηριζει απο τα νεανικα του χρονια.
Ο παλαι ποτε συνεταιρος του ειχε να πει πολλα περισσοτερα ,πιθανοτατα μαζι με τον Ιωσηφ  ετοιμαζαν μεγαλο "χουνερι" για τους πετρο, φιλντιση  κτλπ . Δυστυχως τον χασαμε .Απλως θυμιζω το εντονο ενδιαφερον του για τον Πετρο , οσο ζουσε
θαλεγες κρεμμοταν  απο τα μουστακια του τι θα πει και τι θα σκαρφιστει,αγωνιουσε .

Ερχομαι στο τωρα και τη φωτο , βλεπω εναν λιαν καταβεβλημενο πετρο , απο την υπερπροσπαθεια ; Ασθενεια ; Κυριος οιδε .Τεσπα στα ματια μου δειχνει ως μια ασκητικη μορφη ,που δεν τον κανεις απατεωνα με τιποτα .
Διετελεσε και δασκαλος στις σχολες του Ε.Ν  . Δασκαλος και απατεωνας ; Γιατι οχι αλλα  δεν συνηθιζεται.

Πριν λιγες ημερες παρουσιαστηκε στο Helalgen αυτη η εργασια και εφ οσον το νημμα διατηρειται και εχει αναγνωσιμοτητα εθεωρησα σκοπιμο να παραθεσω τα  καθεκαστα προς σχολιασμο .
Οροι - λεξεις κλειδια - οπως  βαρυσημαντη τοποθετηση , ρηξικελευθο  αρθρο - εργασια κτλπ  , μπηκαν εσκεμμενα  για να σε  πικαρω και να απαντησεις αναλογως.Το πληρωσα!

Η Απατη , που ευρισκεται ;  Μηπως το ποτηρακι παραπανω  και  τελωντας  εν ευθυμια , κατατεινει σε αστοχους χαρακτηρισμους προς τους συνδιαλεγομενους ; 
Υπαρχει  σημερα μια  αντιδραση απο την αλλη πλευρα  μεσω φανατικου υποστηρικτη , τακτικοτατου  αλλα  οχι απο τα πρωτα ονοματα. Ισως  ειναι εκπαιδευτικος  , αλλα δεν γνωριζω περαιτερω ..
Εδω  τα  καθεκαστα  , προσβλεποντας  στον  νηφαλιο σχολιασμο σου .

Konsta Ntinos  2.3 Ελεύθερη ενέργεια
Χημικές αντιδράσεις και ισορροπία http://ebooks.edu.gr/.../show.php/DSGL-C135/128/934,3423/


.................

2.3 Ελεύθερη ενέργεια
 Χημικές αντιδράσεις και ισορροπία
 Με βάση αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν, δύο είναι οι παράμετροι που καθορίζουν αν  μια μεταβολή π.χ. χημική αντίδραση γίνεται αυθόρμητα ή όχι. Πρώτον,  η  ενεργειακή μεταβολή του συστήματος (ΔΗ) και δεύτερον η μεταβολή της  εντροπίας του συστήματος(ΔSσυστήματος) ή ακριβέστερα η μεταβολή της εντροπίας του σύμπαντος (ΔSολικό).  Αρνητικές τιμές ΔΗ  (εξώθερμη αντίδραση) και θετικές τιμές ΔS (αύξηση  της εντροπίας) ευνοούν την αυθόρμητη δράση. Οι τιμές των παραμέτρων  αυτών μερικές φορές συνηγορούν υπέρ του αυθόρμητου ή μη της μεταβολής .  Άλλες φορές, όμως, οι δύο αυτοί παράμετροι, δίνουν διαφορετική εκτίμηση  ως προς το αν γίνεται αυθόρμητα η όχι η μεταβολή (αντίδραση) π.χ. ΔΗ  >0 και ΔS>0. 

..........................................

http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s.../128/934,3423/

----------


## FreeEnergy

Και συνεχίζεις κύριε nepomuk την στήριξη της απάτης... Αδιακιολόγητη επίθεση εις βάρος σου; Απάντησε σαφώς και με μια πρόταση μόνο:
*Είναι ή δεν είναι απάτη η δήθεν συσκευή που διασπά το νερό με συντονισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων;*
Αν απαντήσεις όχι τότε το στηρίζεις αυτό και αφού για εμένα είναι απάτη είσαι *κι εσύ απατεώνας*. Αν από την άλλη απαντήσεις ναι τότε γιατί όλη αυτή η έμεση πλην *σαφής στήριξη*; Έχεις αποκαλέσει τον *απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο* ( ναι εσύ ο ίδιος και όχι μόνο η ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών ) "ερευνητή" και "κεφάλαιο της σύχρονης Ελλάδας". Σχολιάζεις μια φωτογραφία μόνο, και για το κείμενο "*μούγκα στη στρούγκα*". 
Ο άλλος ο Konsta Ntinos δείχνει ένα *...σχολικό βιβλίο*!!!! Μα αυτό ακριβώς δεν είπα; *Clopy - paste από σχολικά βιβλία* κι όποιος αντέξει; Άντε να επαναλάβω: Δείξε μου *ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕΙΡΑ* από το κατεβατό που έγραψε ένας τυχαίος εκεί που να αποδεικνύει ότι η διάσπαση του νερού με βομβαρδισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων παρακάμπτει την απαγορευτική αρχή Καρνώ! *ΜΙΑ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ*! Αλλά μπα...  Ο *μέγιστος απατεωνίσκος* "...στα ματια σου δειχνει ως μια ασκητικη μορφη ,που δεν τον κανεις απατεωνα με τιποτα". Τι βλακείες είναι αυτές τώρα; Από πότε η επιστημονικότητα ενός εγχειρήματος αποφασίζεται από το πώς ...δείχνει σε μια φωτογραφία ο *άσχετος δήθεν* εφευρέτης;
Βλακείες με πλάγιο τρόπο και δήθεν ελιτίστικο λόγιο γραπτό λόγο για να ...περνάνε οι μέρες, βδομάδες, μήνες, χρόνια και να το κρατάμε στον αφρό το θέμα. Τα πρόβατα στο facebook μασάνε όντως ταραμά. Διαβάζουν ταυ ζέτα δέλτα ες και ηδονίζονται. Η μικρότητα μεγενθυμένη σε απίστευτα γελοία όρια. Κι εσύ απατεώνα nepomuk "βλεπω εναν λιαν καταβεβλημενο πετρο , απο την υπερπροσπαθεια ;" Ποιά υπερπροσπάθεια μωρέ; Να κάνει *αντιγραφή - επικκόληση*; Αν και δεν νομίζω να τα γράφει αυτά αυτός. Άνθρωπος ο οποίος δεν σκαμπάζει από στοιχειώδη φυσική δεν θα ξέρει καν ποιό είναι το δεξί κι ποιό το αριστερό πλήκτρο του ποντικιού για να κάνει αντιγραφή - επικκόληση. Εσύ όμως που ξέρεις μια χαρά τα πας με την στήριξη. Μια και είσαι τόσο κοντά του ( πέτρο τον ανεβάζεις, πέτρο τον κατεβάζεις, όλο με το μικρό ) δεν τον ρωτάς *ποτε θα δούμε την δημοσίευση σε έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά και όχι σε τυχαίες ιστοσελίδες της πλάκας*;

----------


## nick1974

> μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα ...* τη νεα φωτο του* μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα



οι image makers του ζουγκλα προσπαθησαν να φτιαξουν το μπουφο να μοιαζει με τον Αινσταιν, γι αυτο βαλαν και τους πινακες πισω του.
Βεβαια με τετοιο χαλια τους βγηκε λιγο καρικατουρα, αλλα σε ατομα σαν εσενα και τους υολοιπους φανατικους του, εποιασε μια χαρα το τρυκ οπως φαινεται.
Και μονο οτι ασχολεισαι με τη φωτο τοσο...


...απο δω και μπρος θα τραβαω selfies οταν ειμαι στα dead lines ενος project -που κλασσικα δειχνω τρισχειροτερα απο το μπουφο... συνηθως κατι αναμεσα σε πυροσβεστης της 11/9 και τσετσενιο αυτονομηστη- και θα τις στελνω στους εφοπλιστες να με λυπηθουν  :hahahha: 


Einstein100th.jpg

albert-einstein2.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα μου φαίνεται σαν λείψανο α λα indiana jones πάντως με το ένα πόδι στον τάφο, θα την κάνει ο μπάρμπας και θα τους αφήσει με τα πουλιά στα χέρια (αυτά τους έχει δώσει ως τώρα).

----------


## rama

Η τεχνική του να παρουσιάζεις μερικά γνωστά & γενικώς αποδεκτά επιστημονικά θέματα ως δήθεν απόδειξη των δικών σου αρλουμποθεωριών (ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση), είναι δοκιμασμένη. Εχει κάτι από Σωκρατική μέθοδο, αλλά για τους γνώστες είναι τόσο σοβαρή όσο το να λές οτι αφού ο ελέφαντας έχει τέσσερα πόδια, τότε και ο γάϊδαρος πετάει.
 Θυμάμαι πριν χρόνια σε ένα panel του Χαρδαβέλα μία αστρολόγος (δηλαδή εξ ορισμού απατεώνας), προσπαθούσε να αντικρούσει έναν αστρονόμο-επιστήμονα σχετικά με την εγκυρότητα των προβλέψεών της λέγοντας οτι χρησιμοποιεί επίσημα στοιχεία για τις τροχιές των πλανητών (στην αστρονομία αυτό ονομάζεται εφημερίς) από το τάδε αστεροσκοπείο. Επειδή λοιπόν τα στοιχεία της κίνησης των πλανητών ήταν επίσημα, μπορούσε να λέει κάθε παπαριά ως πρόβλεψη σύμφωνα με τις θέσεις των πλανητών.
Ετσι και με τη συσκευή του ΠΖ, επικαλούνται μερικά αποδεκτά ζητήματα φυσικής ως απόδειξη οτι και η δική τους θεωρία είναι σωστή (αν και εντελώς άσχετη).

----------


## kioan

> Ερχομαι στο τωρα και τη φωτο , βλεπω εναν λιαν καταβεβλημενο πετρο , απο την υπερπροσπαθεια ; Ασθενεια ; Κυριος οιδε .Τεσπα στα ματια μου δειχνει ως μια ασκητικη μορφη ,που δεν τον κανεις απατεωνα με τιποτα



Άμα σε πάει κωλοπετούρα 1-2 μέρες, έτσι θα δείχνεις και χειρότερα, αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι πως κατά την εμπειρία σου αυτή θα έχεις "παράξει" και ακριβώς το ίδιο επιστημονικό έργο.

----------


## nepomuk

Δεν επιθυμω να κουραζω τα μελη ανευ λογου και αιτιας , αλλα  να σημερα η φωτοβολιδα στο hellagen .

Πανεπιστημιακοι , μη κατανομαζομενοι* , επεσκεφθηκαν τα "εργαστηρια" της ομαδας του μουστακια και εμειναν κατενθουσιασμενοι  κτλπ 
μπλα μπλα . 
Εφ'οσον δεν εχουν το θαρρος της γνωμης τους , η τεσπα θεωρουν προς το παρον ,κακοφημα τα  ερευνητικα εργαστηρια ,η "ειδηση" καταγραφεται 
στις τακτικες μανουβρες της ομαδας ΠΖ  

Εδω η αναφορα της  επισκεψης, που ευλογα ο καθενας θα σχολιασει κατα το δοκουν και γιατι οχι, αλλη μια φορα θα σιχτιρισει .

"
*Επίσκεψη πανεπιστημιακών στα εργαστήρια του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου*

Πριν μερικές ημέρες και αφού προηγήθηκε αντίστοιχη έγγραφη επικοινωνία και συνεννόηση, καθηγητές ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου επισκέφτηκαν τα εργαστήρια της ομάδας του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου για να εξετάσουν από κοντά ορισμένες ιδιότητες και λειτουργίες της μεγάλης καινοτομικής εφεύρεσης.Οι καθηγητές είδαν από κοντά τα αποτελέσματα των ερευνών του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου και της Ομάδας του, προέβησαν σε ιδιόχειρες μετρήσεις και διαπίστωσαν αυτοπροσώπως τις μεγάλες δυνατότητες των καινοτομικών επιτευγμάτων.Εξαιρετικά ενθουσιασμένοι με τις διαπιστώσεις τους, οι καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου πρότειναν στον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο και στην Ομάδα του διαρκή συνεργασία και ανταλλαγή απόψεων με σκοπό την αμοιβαία ενημέρωση και την προβολή και προώθηση των νέων επιστημονικών μεθόδων και εφαρμοσμένων ερευνητικών δραστηριοτήτων.Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος και οι συνεργάτες του αποδέχθηκαν να συμμετάσχουν σε αυτή την επιστημονική συνεργασία, η οποία ήδη έχει τεθεί σε λειτουργία."

http://www.hellagen.gr/επίσκεψη-πανεπιστημιακών/

Edit* Οι ακατανομαστοι και στις π@τανες να πηγαιναν , σε κ@λομπαρο , κ@λαδικο , strip-show κτλπ ,ολο και ενα ψευδωνυμο ευκολως αναγνωρισιμο θα αφηναν να διαρευσει.
Κατι τρεχει εδω , ενδεχομενως οι αξιοσεβαστοι Ακαδημαικοι δεν ρισκαρουν λογω ανωτερας βιας , πχ κου - κλουξ -κλαν , κα-γκε-μπεεεε ,μο-σαντ και τα τοιαυτα.
Εδω ο εκπαιδευτικος μας με το διδακτορικο θα αναφωνησει δις  " μασαει η κατσικα ταραμα " ;
Συμπερασμα: Αφου μπηκαν στο κολπο και οι Πανεπιστημιακοι θα παει μακρια η βαλιτσα , ολο το χειμωνα θα εχουμε υλη να γραφουμε.
Επι τη ευκαιρια : Καλο Χειμωνα σε ολους.

----------


## nestoras

> *Επίσκεψη πανεπιστημιακών στα εργαστήρια του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου...*
> 
> http://www.hellagen.gr/επίσκεψη-πανεπιστημιακών/



https://youtu.be/02NyBh9kBBM?t=12

----------


## kioan

Τρομερή είδηση! 
Ανώνυμοι επιστήμονες ενός μη κατονομαζόμενου πανεπιστήμιου είδαν το αποτέλεσμα της έρευνας και όπως μας λέει ο ίδιος ο Πολύ Ζαβός, έμειναν έκπληκτοι 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Ναι, αερολογίες... Εκτός αν λέει οτι πήγαν στην κουζίνα του με τις αραδιασμένες παλιατζούρες.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν επιθυμω να κουραζω τα μελη ανευ λογου και αιτιας , αλλα  να σημερα η φωτοβολιδα στο hellagen .



Απατεώνα*1* nepomuk αυτά τα δυο δεν ταιριάζουν μεταξύ τους!

Προφανώς και θέλεις να μας κουράζεις.
Προφανώς και υπάρχει μια απίστευτη αντίφαση στα: _ανευ λόγου και αιτίας_ <--- ?? ---> _φωτοβολίδα_.
Προφανώς και για εσένα η ...φωτοβολίδα έχει λόγο κι αξία για αυτό και την αναφέρεις.
Προφανώς ξέρεις ότι σχεδόν κανείς δεν θα επισκεφτεί την ιστοσελίδα για αυτό και αντιγράφεις το κείμενο μπας και διαβαστεί.

*1* Όσο στηρίζεις με έμεσο πλην σαφή τρόπο μια ψευδοεπιστημονική απάτη θα είσαι απατεώνας στα μάτια μου. Όχι ότι έχει και μεγάλη σημασία αυτό για εσένα αλλά έτσι για να μην γκρινιάζεις για τους χαρακτηρισμούς.

----------


## nick1974

ρε για να παρουν views τον στειλαν εδω τουτον?

Πριν λιγο 2 εξωγηινοι απο το γαλαξια της Ανδρομεδας οι οποιοι δε μπορουν να κατονομαστουν με επισκεφτηκαν στο εργαστηριο μου, και εμειναν κατενθουσιασμενοι, οχι μ αυτα που ειδαν στον παγκο αλλα με το φρεντο εσπρεσσο, τον οποιο δοκιμασαν και αφου τους εδειξα πως γινεται υποσχεθηκαν οτι θα τον διαδωσουν σε ολο το τοπικο κλαστερ γαλαξιων

----------

nestoras (26-09-18)

----------


## 744

Ακόμη απάντηση στην ερώτηση του Κώστα (FreeEnergy) δεν λάβαμε.

Για να μην ψάχτετε,αυτή είναι: 

"...Δείξε μου *ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕΙΡΑ* από το  κατεβατό που έγραψε ένας τυχαίος εκεί που να αποδεικνύει ότι η διάσπαση  του νερού με βομβαρδισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων παρακάμπτει την απαγορευτική  αρχή Καρνώ!..."

----------


## lepouras

Διάβασα ότι μετά από επικοινωνία με όλα τα Ελληνικά και ξένα πανεπιστήμια κανένας δεν πήγε στο εργαστήριο του πολύ ζαβου αλλά μπερδεύτηκαν μετά από επίσκεψη σε τεκε και γίνανε ντιρλα και βλέπανε παντού επιστήμονες.
Η είδηση εδώ.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...82728&page=259

----------


## nikospag

Μιά και μιλάμε για απατεωνιές δείτε το βίντεο και πέστε μου αν είναι απατεωνιά ή όχι. Για να βοηθήσω θα σας πώ οτι ένας στα σχόλια του βίντεο κατάλαβε τί συμβαίνει.
Δεν θέλω να βγούμε εκτός τόπικ, απλώς θέλω να δείξω πως δουλεύουν οι απατεωνιές, και πείθονται πολλοί άνθρωποι. (ίσως και πολλοί από εδώ μέσα).
Θα αφήσω 3-4 ημέρες να περάσουν για να σας δώσω χρόνο, και μετά θα σας πω την απάντηση μου στο παραπάνω βίντεο.

Ευχαριστώ που με υπομείνατε!!!.

----------


## kioan

Δε χρειάζεται καν να δω τα σχόλια 
Επίδειξη ενός τόσο ανεπαίσθητου φαινομένου χωρίς πρώτα να ηρεμήσει εντελώς το νερό, είναι αστεία. 

Αν θέλετε μια καλή εξήγηση του coriolis effect, ψάξτε στο YouTube το πείραμα του Smarter Every Day. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

coriolis effect στα 3-4 μετρα?

----------


## leosedf

Καριόλης effect?

----------


## nikospag

> Δε χρειάζεται καν να δω τα σχόλια 
> Επίδειξη ενός τόσο ανεπαίσθητου φαινομένου χωρίς πρώτα να ηρεμήσει εντελώς το νερό, είναι αστεία. 
> 
> Αν θέλετε μια καλή εξήγηση του coriolis effect, ψάξτε στο YouTube το πείραμα του Smarter Every Day. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Σωστό. Θα σας πώ και για το το πείραμα των "Smarter Every Day" και "Veritasium" αν θέλετε, αλλά το θέμα μας (τόπικ στα Ελληνικά  :Smile: ) είναι το πώς πείθονται οι άνθρωποι από κάτι που φαινομενικά φαίνεται σωστό. Δηλαδή όπως παλιά πίστευαν οι άνθρωποι ότι τα πιο βαριά αντικείμενα έπεφταν πιο γρήγορα.
Πώς όμως ακριβώς η τύπισσα  το κάνει να φαίνεται σωστό? (τα ίδια κάνει και ο ΠΖ).

----------

kioan (30-09-18)

----------


## Panoss

> Δηλαδή όπως παλιά πίστευαν οι άνθρωποι ότι τα πιο βαριά αντικείμενα έπεφταν πιο γρήγορα.



Μα αυτό ισχύει (στον αέρα).

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ξαφνικά έγινε πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον το νήμα και όχι δεν είναι εκτός θέματος!
3 χρόνια μετά και η σελίδα υποστήριξης του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου στο φατσοβιβλίο έχει 15.000 μέλη! Αν αυτό δεν είναι κοινωνικό φαινόμενο τότε τι είναι; Τονίζω αυτό που γράφει ο *nikospag**:
*



> το θέμα μας είναι το πώς πείθονται οι άνθρωποι  από κάτι που φαινομενικά φαίνεται σωστό. Δηλαδή όπως παλιά πίστευαν οι  άνθρωποι ότι τα πιο βαριά αντικείμενα έπεφταν πιο γρήγορα.



Αν μπορούσαμε να χωρίσουμε τους ανθρώπους σε κατηγορίες ( είναι λάθος αυτό αλλά θα μας βοηθήσει να σχολιάσουμε ) ανάλογα με το πως αποδέχονται τις επιστήμες, θα βλέπαμε ότι υπάρχουν 3 μεγάλες κατηγορίες:
Αυτοί που δεν πιστεύουν σχεδόν τίποτα. Είναι τεχνοφοβικά άτομα. Συνήθως ανήκουν σε κάποια δογματική θρησκεία όπου η τεχνολογία είναι το εργαλείο του κακού. Είναι χαμηλής / μέσης μόρφωσης.Αυτοί που θέλουν να πιστέψουν αλλά πρώτα το ψάχνουν το θέμα. Είναι άτομα ανώτερης / ανώτατης μόρφωσης.Αυτοί που πιστεύουν τα πάντα και μάλιστα όσο πιο εξωφρενικός είναι ο ισχυρισμός τόσο πιο εύκολα τον αποδέχονται. Είναι άτομα απροσδιορίστου μόρφωσης. Συνήθως εμφανίζονται ως "γνώστες" και "ειδικοί" στην αντίστοιχη επιστήμη αλλά όταν σχολιάζουν οι ανακρίβειες και τα σφάλματα είναι τόσα ώστε να προκαλούν γέλια. 
Τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια η εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα πέρασε από 40 κύματα! Τα σχολεία ( ανεξαρτήτως βαθμίδας ) απαξιώθηκαν οικονομικά και σε έμψυχο υλικό ( 12.000 κενά πέρισυ σε μόνιμες θέσεις ). Έτσι δημιουργήθηκαν στρατιές μαθητών / φοιτητών ...απροσδιορίστου μόρφωσης. Άτομα που αυτόματα εμπίπτουν στην τρίτη κατηγορία. Άτομα που τους λείπει το πρώτο και πιο σημαντικό όπλο κατά της ψευδοεπιστήμης: η κριτική θεώρηση των πραγμάτων. Πάνω σε αυτό ήρθε και έκατσε και η οικονομική κρίση... Ψάξτε λίγο στο διαδίκτυο και θα βρείτε φωτογραφίες από υπερ-καταστήματα ( σούπερ μάρκετ ) της δεκαετίας του 80 με καταναλωτές να σμπρώχνουν καροτσάκια γεμάτα μέχρι πάνω. Δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξετε για το επόμενο... Θυμηθείτε τους συνανθρώπους μας που έψαχναν ( ψάχνουν ακόμη... ) στους κάδους σκουπιδιών. Άνθρωποι που περιμένουν να τελειώσει η λαϊκή αγορά για να πάρουν τα σάπια φρούτα και λαχανικά... Τα κοινωνικά παντοπωλεία... Η τεράστια αυτή οικονομική πίεση πρέπει κάπου να βρει διέξοδο. Είναι οι εποχές που οι σωτήρες μεσουρανούν. Και μάλιστα επειδή η πίεση είναι τόσο μεγάλη θα πρέπει και ο αυτόκλητος σωτήρας να υποσχεθεί κάτι πολύ πολύ μεγάλο. Μεγαλύτερο κατά τουλάχιστον 10 τάξεις μεγέθους της πίεσης που δέχονται οι μάζες γιατί αλλιώς δεν συγκινούνται. Προσθέστε στην οικονομική ανέχεια και την ...οικολογία και έχετε ένα εκρηκτικό μείγμα!
*
ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ
"Γιατί ο μέσος Έλληνας πιστεύει τόσο εύκολα, τόσο εξωφρενικά πράγματα;"

ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΟΖΩΟ: Ο Μήτσος της διπλανής πόρτας.

ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ*

Ισχύει ένα ή και όλα τα παρακάτω:

Ο Μήτσος είναι μακροχρόνια άνεργος. Προσπαθεί να ζήσει με το επίδομα ανεργίας. Ο Μήτσος είδε μια δραματική μείωση μισθού. Από 1000 στα 390 ευρώ. Ο Μήτσος τελείωσε το Γυμνάσιο ή και το Λύκειο αλλά δεν κατανοεί πλήρως τι σημαίνει η φράση: "ηλεκτρικό φορτίο". Ο Μήτσος έχει κινητό τηλέφωνο ( smartphone ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό... ), ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή, σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο αλλά και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει η φράση: "αναζήτηση πληροφοριών". Ο Μήτσος έχει ένα φίλο που ο φίλος του του είπε ότι ο θείος της γιαγιάς του ξαδέρφου του είπε στον αδερφό της μαμάς του πεθερού του... 

*ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ*

Εμφανίζεται από το πουθενά ο Κώτσος και λέει του Μήτσου: "Βρήκα ένα τρόπο να μετατρέπω το νερό σε χρυσάφι!" Ο Μήτσος του βασικού μισθού των 390 ευρώ, τελειόφοιτος Γυμνασίου / Λυκείου αλλά με γνώσεις υπό του μηδενός βλέπει μια αχτίδα ελπίδας. Η σκέψη: "Σωθήκαμε!" γίνεται φωτιά σε ξερά χόρτα που λαμπαδιάζει και το παραμικρό ίχνος λογικής. Ο Κώτσος που βλέπει την λιγούρα του Μήτσου αρχίζει και προσθέτει πραγματικά επιστημονικά δεδομένα στην εξωφρενικότητά του χωρίς όμως να έχουν και καμία σχέση. Έτσι ντύνει με άσχετα επιστημονικά δεδομένα την απιθανολογία του ( διάβαζε: ψευδοεπιστήμη ) και "δένει" τον Μήτσο σε ένα άρμα συνεχόμενων υποσχέσεων. "Σε ένα μήνα θα κάνω 5.000 λίτρα νερό χρυσάφι", "Σε 1 χρόνο θα μετατρέψω μια ολόκληρη λίμνη σε αποθήκη χρυσού". Ο Μήτσος ημιμαθής ( απροσδιορίστου μόρφωσης... ) δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει το μέγεθος της απάτης γιατί είναι τόσο μεγάλη ( η απάτη ) που τον τυφλώνει κυριολεκτικά. Μετά από εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα ο Κώτσος αρχίζει να προσθέτει στην συνταγή δοκιμασμένα υλικά: θεωρίες συνομωσίας, οικολογία, περιβαλλοντική συνείδηση, πατρίδα, ...θρησκεία. Ο Μήτσος είναι σε έκσταση. Όλα μαζί δημιουργούν ένα απίστευτα ελκυστικό μείγμα, ναρκωτικό, ηδονή, βάλσαμο στην οικονομική μιζέρια...
Μετά από ΧΧΧ χρόνια ο Κώτσος δεν έχει να πει / να προσθέσει κάτι καινούργιο αλλά ο Μήτσος εκεί... Στηρίζει / υποστηρίζει την απάτη γιατί δεν έχει όραμα στην καθημερινή του ζωή. Γιατί είναι μια αχτίδα καθαρού λευκού φωτός στην γκρίζα πραγματικότητα. Για τον Μήτσο πλέον η απάτη είναι κάτι αυτονόητα αληθινό. Όποιος γράφει / μιλά / σχολιάζει για το αντίθετο ρίχνεται στην πυρά της Ιεράς Εξέτασης. Προδότες, ανθέλληνες και όλο το γνωστό συνομοσιολογικό οπλοστάσιο επιστρατεύεται στο όνομα της προστασίας Της ( με ταυ κεφαλαίο ) εφεύρεσης!
Μετά από ΧΧΧ χρόνια ακόμη ο Κώτσος αναμασά τα ίδια ξανά και ξανά γνωρίζοντας ότι ο Μήτσος και να μην ήταν πρόβατο, ...έγινε, απέγινε. Ο Μήτσος - πρόβατο ή το πρόβατο - Μήτσος ( δυο λέξεις συνώνυμες που μπορούν να αλλάξουν θέση ισότιμα ) είναι έτοιμος να δεχτεί ότι Η ( με ήτα κεφαλαίο ) εφεύρεση δεν βγαίνει στην παραγωγή γιατί θα την κλέψουν οι Κακοί ( με κάπα κεφαλαίο ) Κινέζοι / Αμερικανοί / [ όποια χώρα η συνομοσιολογική συνείδησή σας πιστεύει ότι κυνηγά την Ελλάδα ].
Φυσικά ο Μήτσος είναι έτοιμος να πιστέψει τον ...επόμενο σωτήρα!

  Η υπόθεση εργασίας αυτή είναι προσωπική άποψή μου. Δεν έχει επίσης ...συμπέρασμα! Θα έπρεπε συσωμη η επιστημονική κοινότητα ( διάβαζε και ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών ) να καταδικάζει μετά από λεπτομερή έλεγχο τέτοιου είδους απάτες. Ειδικά σε περιόδους κρίσεων! Όσο πιο ψηλά τα κύματα τόσο μεγαλύτερο λιμενοβραχίονα χρειάζεται το λιμάνι!
Για την ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών έχω γράψει κι αλλού. Εδώ θα επισημάνω μόνο ένα πράγμα: Όταν ο πραγματικός επιστήμονας ( τουλάχιστον αυτός που έχει ένα πραγματικό πτυχίο ) δεν κάνει τίποτα να ...σώσει τον Μήτσο τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά!
*Ή στραβός είν' ο γιαλός. Ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε.* Λέει το λαϊκό ρητό. Εγώ δεν αποκλείω να ισχύουν και τα δυο μαζί...

----------

kioan (30-09-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Μα αυτό ισχύει (στον αέρα).



Ισχύει *ΜΟΝΟ* στον *αιθέρα* και στο* γεωβαρυτομαγνητικό* κέντρο του αποτελούμενου από υδρογόνο πυρήνα της γής.

----------


## nick1974

> Μα αυτό ισχύει (στον αέρα).



 απ την εποχη του Γαλιλαιου ξερουμε οτι δεν ισχυει.
Η μαζα ειναι που παιζει ρολο κι οχι το βαρος.






> Σωστό. Θα σας πώ και για το το πείραμα των "Smarter Every Day" και "Veritasium" αν θέλετε, αλλά το θέμα μας (τόπικ στα Ελληνικά ) είναι το πώς πείθονται οι άνθρωποι από κάτι που φαινομενικά φαίνεται σωστό. Δηλαδή όπως παλιά πίστευαν οι άνθρωποι ότι τα πιο βαριά αντικείμενα έπεφταν πιο γρήγορα.
> Πώς όμως ακριβώς η τύπισσα το κάνει να φαίνεται σωστό? (τα ίδια κάνει και ο ΠΖ).



ταχυδατυλουργικο βεβαια. αφηνει ενα φυλλαρακι μεσα σε μονιμη κινηση  :Lol:  
το ιδιο κανει κι ο ζαβος με τους... πυκνωτες γραφενιου  :hahahha:  που βαζει ταχυδακτυλουργικα ενα επιπλεον ανεμιστηρακι, η στο αλλο βιντεο με το peltier (και μη το πει κανεις πελτιερ, πελτιε λεγεται  :Tongue2: ) που με το σβηστο ρεσω το κρυβει πισω απ το πολυμετρο του, οπως και με το ινβερτερ που ταχυδακτυλουργικα, δηθεν ειχε ξεχασει να ανοιξει ενα διακοπτη  :Lol: 
Σε γενικες γραμμες παντως αυτο που ανερτησες ειναι πολυ πιο αριστοτεχνικα φτιαγμενο απ τις τσαπατσουλιες του γελοιου δηθεν εφευρετη

----------


## Panoss

> Ισχύει *ΜΟΝΟ* στον *αιθέρα* και στο* γεωβαρυτομαγνητικό* κέντρο του αποτελούμενου από υδρογόνο πυρήνα της γής.



Ωπα, μπερδεύτηκα τώρα.
Αν αφήσουμε από κάποιο ύψος (από τη...γήινη  :Rolleyes:  κατοικία μας) δυο αντικείμενα, ένα ελαφρύ κι ένα βαρύ, το βαρύ δεν θα πέσει πιο γρήγορα στο έδαφος;






> Δηλαδή όπως παλιά πίστευαν οι άνθρωποι ότι τα πιο *βαριά* αντικείμενα έπεφταν πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ωπα, μπερδεύτηκα τώρα. Αν αφήσουμε από κάποιο ύψος (από τη...γήινη  κατοικία μας) δυο αντικείμενα, ένα ελαφρύ κι ένα βαρύ, το βαρύ δεν θα πέσει πιο γρήγορα στο έδαφος;



Αυτό είναι κάποιο είδος ...συνεχόμενου αστείου ή το ...πιστεύεις πραγματικά; Για να ξέρω και πως να σου απαντήσω.  :Confused1:

----------


## Panoss

Το πιστεύω, γιατί σου φαίνεται παράξενο. Κάτι μου διαφεύγει...

Εντι: οκ, μου λύθηκε η απορία. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Σωστό. Θα σας πώ και για το το πείραμα των "Smarter Every Day" και "Veritasium" αν θέλετε, αλλά το θέμα μας (τόπικ στα Ελληνικά ) είναι το *πώς πείθονται οι άνθρωποι από κάτι που φαινομενικά φαίνεται σωστό. Δηλαδή όπως παλιά πίστευαν οι άνθρωποι ότι τα πιο βαριά αντικείμενα έπεφταν πιο γρήγορα.*
> Πώς όμως ακριβώς η τύπισσα  το κάνει να φαίνεται σωστό? (τα ίδια κάνει και ο ΠΖ).



Διότι τους προδίδει η Λογική τους. Εδώ την πάτησε ολόκληρος Αριστοτέλης, ο Μήτσος θα την γλυτώσει;





> Ο Μήτσος είναι μακροχρόνια άνεργος. Προσπαθεί να ζήσει με το επίδομα ανεργίας. 
> 
> Ο Μήτσος είδε μια δραματική μείωση μισθού. Από 1000 στα 390 ευρώ. 
> 
> Ο Μήτσος τελείωσε το Γυμνάσιο ή και το Λύκειο αλλά δεν κατανοεί πλήρως τι σημαίνει η φράση: "ηλεκτρικό φορτίο". 
> 
> Ο  Μήτσος έχει κινητό τηλέφωνο ( smartphone ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό... ),  ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή, σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο αλλά και πάλι δεν  καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει η φράση: "αναζήτηση πληροφοριών". 
> 
> Ο  Μήτσος έχει ένα φίλο που ο φίλος του του είπε ότι ο θείος της γιαγιάς  του ξαδέρφου του είπε στον αδερφό της μαμάς του πεθερού του...



Υπάρχει και μια άλλη εκδοχή. Ο Μήτσος να έχει πέσει θύμα οργανωμένης απάτης στην οποία συμμετέχουν "επιστήμονες", "δημοσιογράφοι", "επιχειρηματίες" και πάσης φύσεως υπεράνω υποψίας πολίτες.


Και μην μπερδευόμαστε. Το φαινόμενο coriolis είναι πραγματικό. Η επίδειξη είναι τρυκ.

----------

nepomuk (01-10-18), 

VaselPi (30-09-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αυτά που ...μπερδεύει ο περισσότερος κόσμος είναι η πτώση λόγω βαρύτητας και η κίνηση ενός σώματος μέσα στον αέρα. Επειδή ο αέρας είναι απαραίτητος στον άνθρωπο είναι αδύνατον να παρατηρήσουμε πτώσεις στην καθημερινή μας ζωή σε πραγματικό κενό. Η πτώση στον αέρα ονομάζεται αεροδυναμική κίνηση γιατί ο αέρας μεταβάλει ριζικά όλες τις παραμέτρους, με πρώτη και καλύτερη την διαφορά χρόνου. Το σχήμα επιδρά δραματικά στην αεροδυναμική πτώση. Μπορεί να το καταλάβει κανείς με ένα πάρα πολύ απλό πείραμα που γίνεται και στα σχολεία. Πάρε δυο κομμάτια χαρτί. Ίδιο υλικό, ίδιο βάρος, ίδιο σχήμα. Ας υποθέσουμε είναι δυο ολόιδιες σελίδες από χαρτί φωτοτυπικού μηχανήματος. Την μια την αφήνεις όπως είναι και την άλλη την τσαλακώνεις κάνοντάς την μια μπαλίτσα. Τις αφήνεις να πέσουν από το ίδιο ύψος. Ποιά θα πέσει πιο ..."γρήγορα";
Το βίντεο που αναφέρεις είναι απλά εκπληκτικό! Δείχνει αυτό που δεν μπορούμε να δούμε με πολύ εντυπωσιακό τρόπο! Φτερά και μπάλα του μπόουλινγκ;20 ( κατά μέσο όρο ) γραμμάρια από την μια και επτάμιση κιλά από την άλλη; Πρόσεξε τις εκφράσεις των επιστημόνων στο τέλος του βίντεο. Πόσο έκπληκτοι και εντυπωσιασμένοι είναι!

----------


## nick1974

> Και μην μπερδευόμαστε. Το φαινόμενο coriolis είναι πραγματικό. Η επίδειξη είναι τρυκ.



εννωειται ειναι πραγματικο, νομιζω σχηματιζει και ανεμοστροβιλο (η τυφωνα? καποιο μετεωρολογικο φαινομενο τεσπα), αλλα για να λειτουργησει -τουλαχιστο εμφανως- χρειαζεται εκτασεις, δε μπορει να γινει στα 2-3 μετρα!
Η τυπισα στο βιντεακι το παρουσιαζει λες και -ακομα κι αν ξερει με ακριβεις χιλιοστου το που βρισκεται ο ισημερινος- υπαρχει καποιο αδιαχωρητο συνορο αναμεσα στα δυο ημισφαιρια, ενω στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι κατι ...σαν τις κοκκινες γραμμες των πολιτικων  :Tongue2: 






> Αυτά που ...μπερδεύει ο περισσότερος κόσμος είναι η πτώση λόγω βαρύτητας και η κίνηση ενός σώματος μέσα στον αέρα. Επειδή ο αέρας είναι απαραίτητος στον άνθρωπο είναι αδύνατον να παρατηρήσουμε πτώσεις στην καθημερινή μας ζωή σε πραγματικό κενό.



στην καθημερινη μας ζωη οχι, αλλα το πειραμα εγινε και στη Σεληνη και το βιντεακι υπαρχει μια χαρα (βεβαια εξαιρουνται οι συνομοσιο-καμμενοι που λενε πως ολο αυτο ηταν σκηνοθετημενο και πως δεν πατησαμε ποτε εκει, αλλα μιλαω για το φυσιολογικο κοσμο)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> εννωειται ειναι πραγματικο, νομιζω σχηματιζει και ανεμοστροβιλο (η τυφωνα? καποιο μετεωρολογικο φαινομενο τεσπα), αλλα για να λειτουργησει -τουλαχιστο εμφανως- χρειαζεται εκτασεις, δε μπορει να γινει στα 2-3 μετρα!



Όπως σωστά λες το φαινόμενο coriolis δεν μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί μέσα σε λίγα μέτρα. Όμως είναι ένας από τους δυο βασικούς  παράγοντες που διαμορφώνουν (όχι απλώς επηρεάζουν) το κλίμα του πλανήτη συνολικά. Ο άλλος παράγοντας είναι η ανομοιόμορφη θέρμανση της γης από τον ήλιο.

----------


## nikospag

> Ισχύει *ΜΟΝΟ* στον *αιθέρα* και στο* γεωβαρυτομαγνητικό* κέντρο του αποτελούμενου από υδρογόνο πυρήνα της γής.



Dr. FreeEnergy παρακαλώ μην τρολάρετε τον κόσμο γιατί θα βγεί κανένας νέος ΠΖ και θα κάνει επιστημονικές αναλύσεις για την ύπαρξη του αιθέρα και οτι ο πυρήνας της γης αποτελείται από υδρογόνο.
Και μετά θα λέει οτι το είπε ο FreeEnergy  :Biggrin: 





> Εντι: οκ, μου λύθηκε η απορία.



Σωστός, και 1000 μπράβο απο μένα. Διότι αυτό που έκανες λέγεται ΕΡΕΥΝΑ, η οποία είναι μια απο τις βασικές πηγές γνώσης. Μακάρι να το κάνανε και οι υποστηρικτές του ΠΖ αυτό.





> Όμως είναι ένας από τους δυο βασικούς  παράγοντες που διαμορφώνουν (όχι  απλώς επηρεάζουν) το κλίμα του πλανήτη συνολικά. Ο άλλος παράγοντας  είναι η ανομοιόμορφη θέρμανση της γης από τον ήλιο.



Σωστός.





> Όπως σωστά λες το φαινόμενο coriolis δεν μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί μέσα σε λίγα μέτρα.



Τι εννοείς με την φράση "λίγα μέτρα"? Τα μέτρα μεταξύ του βόρειου και νότιου άκρου της επιφάνειας του νερού ή τα μέτρα της απόστασης της δεξαμενής από τον ισημερινό? Ή και τα δύο?





> Η μαζα ειναι που παιζει ρολο κι οχι το βαρος.
> Σε γενικες γραμμες παντως αυτο που ανερτησες ειναι πολυ πιο  αριστοτεχνικα φτιαγμενο απ τις τσαπατσουλιες του γελοιου δηθεν  εφευρετη



Στο πρώτο θα διαφωνήσω. (Εκτός και αν εννοείς την μάζα της γης διότι αυτή παίζει ρόλο και όχι η μάζα του μικρού σχετικά αντικειμένου). Μην ξεχνάς οτι ένα αντικείμενο *ίδιας* μάζας πέφτει με διαφορετική ταχύτητα (επιτάχυνση) στην σελήνη απο οτι στη γη διότι το g είναι διαφορετικό λόγω της διαφοράς των μαζών γης και σελήνης.(σε συνθήκες κενού αέρα φυσικά). 
Για να το πω πιό καθαρά, όλα τα αντικείμενα ασχέτως της μάζας τους, πέφτουν με την ίδια ταχύτητα Α μεταξύ τους στην γη, Επίσης πέφτουν με την ίδια ταχύτητα Β μεταξύ τους στην σελήνη.Όμως η ταχύτητα πτώσης (επιτάχυνση για την ακρίβεια)  μεταξύ γης και σελήνης είναι διαφορετική. Α διαφορετικό του Β.
Στο δεύτερο θα συμφωνήσω.

ΥΓ. Δεν έχω ξεχάσει οτι σας χρωστάω την ακριβή αποκάλυψη του τρικ που κάνει η τύπισσα στο βίντεο. Πάντως πολλοί από σάς φτάσατε πολύ κοντά στην αποκάλυψη της απατεωνιάς. 'Όπως σωστά είπατε το νερό κινείται την στιγμή που βγάζει το πώμα.
Θα βοηθήσω ακόμα περισσότερο κάνοντας το εξής ερώτημα:
"Πως ακριβώς η τύπισσα κάνει το νερό να περιστρέφεται έτσι όπως την συμφέρει κατά περίπτωση (δηλ μια δεξιόστροφα και  μια αριστερόστροφα) ώστε να πείσει τους παρευρισκόμενους"? (Παρατηρήστε με προσοχή το βίντεο.)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Τι εννοείς με την φράση "λίγα μέτρα"? Τα μέτρα μεταξύ του βόρειου και νότιου άκρου της επιφάνειας του νερού ή τα μέτρα της απόστασης της δεξαμενής από τον ισημερινό? Ή και τα δύο?



Την απόσταση της δεξαμενής από τον (γεωγραφικό) ισημερινό. Και για να γίνουμε συγκεκριμένοι τα "λίγα μέτρα" μεταφράζονται σε περίπου 5 μοίρες γεωγραφικού πλάτους εκατέρωθεν του (γεωγραφικού) ισημερινού.

Πέραν αυτού, η κοπέλλα του βίντεο κάνει απλώς μια επίδειξη του φαινομένου με ένα έξύπνο τρυκ (ίσως σε μια ομάδα τουριστών). Αυτό δεν σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά ότι έχει πρόθεση να εξαπατήσει κάποιον, πράγμα δεν θα είχε και κανένα νόημα.

----------


## nikospag

> Την απόσταση της δεξαμενής από τον (γεωγραφικό) ισημερινό. Και για να γίνουμε συγκεκριμένοι τα "λίγα μέτρα" μεταφράζονται σε περίπου 5 μοίρες γεωγραφικού πλάτους εκατέρωθεν του (γεωγραφικού) ισημερινού.



Μάλιστα. Δηλαδή αν βάλουμε ένα ποτήρι νερό με με διάμετρο 10 εκατοστά και μια δεξαμενή με διάμετρο 1000 μέτρα (με το ίδιο ύψος νερού) θα παρατηρήσουμε το ίδιο φαινόμενο Coriolis στις 5 μοίρες απο τον ισημερινό. 

Αν και είναι  εκτός τόπικ η ερώτηση που έκανα στον Ακρίτα (και αυτό είναι δικό μου λάθος), παρόλα αυτά θα προσπαθήσω το ξεκαθαρίσω το θέμα σε γενικές γραμμές.
Η ένταση του φαινόμενου Coriolis εξαρτάται και από την επιφάνεια (την απόσταση μεταξύ βόρειου και νότιου άκρου για την ακρίβεια) που καταλαμβάνει μια μάζα αέρα ή νερού (και το πως κινείται αυτή), αλλά και από το γεωγραφικό πλάτος, και μεγαλώνει όσο μεγαλώνουν τα δύο τελευταία. (επιφάνεια και (ή) γεωγρ.πλάτος). Στους πόλους δηλαδή είναι μέγιστη για την ίδια επιφάνεια αέρα ή νερού. Και φυσικά δεν μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί σε έναν νεροχύτη (όπως του βίντεο), σε όποιο γεωγρ.πλάτος και αν βρίσκεται αυτός.





> Πέραν αυτού, η κοπέλλα του βίντεο κάνει απλώς μια επίδειξη του  φαινομένου με ένα έξύπνο τρυκ (ίσως σε μια ομάδα τουριστών). Αυτό δεν  σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά ότι έχει πρόθεση να εξαπατήσει κάποιον, πράγμα δεν  θα είχε και κανένα νόημα.



Η κοπέλα κέρδισε 2,571,725 views, και φυσικά αυτό μεταφράζεται σε χρήμα (θα πω περίπου 2500 δολάρια). Άρα έχει νόημα (για αυτήν) η εξαπάτηση που έκανε. Όσο για την πρόθεση, πιστεύω ότι την είχε μια χαρά, διότι το πείραμα έχει προετοιμαστεί προσεκτικά. (Και θα δείξω αύριο πως).

----------


## leosedf

Ας μη βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος.

----------


## Panoss

> Ας μη βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος.



 :Lol:   :Lol:  :Lol:  καλό!

----------


## rama

Έχετε ανάγει σε επιστήμη οτι η κοπέλα χύνει το νερό από την επιθυμητή πλευρά της τάπας και με ροή αρκετών δευτερολέπτων ώστε να περιστρέφεται ήδη κατά τον τρόπο που θέλει. Το ένα φυλλαράκι που εσκεμμένα ξεχνά να μαζέψει είναι για να επιβεβαιώσει οτι η "σωστή" περιστροφή είναι σε εξέλιξη. Στη μεσαία θέση (ισημερινός) το νερό είναι ήδη σε ηρεμία για πολλή ώρα, οπότε στραγγίζει ομοιόμορφα.
Και όλα τα βόδια βλέπουν και θαυμάζουν, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που πουλάει την παραμύθα με τις αλουμινοταινίες ο ΠΖ.

----------

vasilllis (01-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

> Έχετε ανάγει σε επιστήμη οτι η κοπέλα χύνει το νερό από την επιθυμητή πλευρά της τάπας και με ροή αρκετών δευτερολέπτων ώστε να περιστρέφεται ήδη κατά τον τρόπο που θέλει. Το ένα φυλλαράκι που εσκεμμένα ξεχνά να μαζέψει είναι για να επιβεβαιώσει οτι η "σωστή" περιστροφή είναι σε εξέλιξη. Στη μεσαία θέση (ισημερινός) το νερό είναι ήδη σε ηρεμία για πολλή ώρα, οπότε στραγγίζει ομοιόμορφα.
> Και όλα τα βόδια βλέπουν και θαυμάζουν, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που πουλάει την παραμύθα με τις αλουμινοταινίες ο ΠΖ.



*ΣΩΣΤΟΣ.* Αυτό ήθελα να ακούσω (διαβάσω). Ότι όλη η απάτη είναι στο από ποια μεριά ρίχνει το νερό κάθε φορά. Η εξήγηση του rama είναι ακριβέστατη. Εύγε κύριε rama .  :Wink: 
Το θέμα είναι ότι αν δουν αυτό το βίντεο άλλοι "φυσικοί" θα το πιστέψουν και μάλιστα θα κάνουν και συνέδρια για το μέγα φαινόμενο. (Τώρα μάλλον είμαστε εντός τόπικ).  :Biggrin:

----------


## nepomuk

> * ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ
> "Γιατί ο μέσος Έλληνας πιστεύει τόσο εύκολα, τόσο εξωφρενικά πράγματα;"
> 
> ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΟΖΩΟ: Ο Μήτσος της διπλανής πόρτας.
> *







Ο Κιτσος ειναι μελος του εκλεκτου μας εκλογικου σωματος.
Κατα κανονα υπερψηφιζει σχηματα του στυλ "Λεφτα Υπαρχουν",
σε ολες τις παραλλαγες του ,ακομα και ακραιες ,πχ 700 ψωροδις.

Εν προκειμενω και στο θεμα μας: Οι ισχυρισμοι  ΠΖ  (το Ζωγραφειο Αιτημα διασπασης του υδατος με ραδιοσυχνοτητες-μεταξυ αλλων), αλλα και η επικοινωνιακη καμπανια ,προσομοιαζουν με κηρυγμα
 Οσιου Στυλιτη* ,που επιζητει ηθικη υποστηριξη για να αρει   τις ενεργειακες  αμαρτιες και την κραιπαλη του κοσμου.
Αρεσει δεν αρεσει σε εναν ασημο εκπαιδευτικο της μακρινης πορτας - καπου στη N. Ελλαδα-
το συνθημα "οχι αλλο καρβουνο" επιασε πολιτικα και απο κατω στοιχηθηκαν πληθος αξιολογων ευαισθητων ανθρωπων,
Καθοδηγητων Κοινης Γνωμης.

Προφανως και ενας εκπαιδευτικος των Φυσικων Επιστημων ,λογικο ειναι να λειτουργει αφαιρετικα ...
πχ περιγραφη πειραματων στο "κενο " , υπο "εξωπραγματικες" συνθηκες κτλπ.

Στο θεμα μας : Ξεχνας κυριε δασκαλε οτι ο συνηγορος και συνεταιρος του ερευνητη ,ειναι ακαδημαικος .
Αν ο πζ ειναι απατεωνας αλλο τοσο και περισσοτερο ισχυει για τον καθηγητη Σπηλιοπουλο.
Ακομα περισσοτερο για τον Μιντιακο πατρωνα του , αφου μεσω αυτου εγινε γνωστη στο ευρυ κοινο
η ερευνητικη προσπαθεια .

Τελος η παραλειψη του συμπαθους -κατα αλλα- και στους δυο μας κ George-Pap απο το καδρο , με τον προτερο εντονο βιο οπως αυτοβιογραφειται (σσ. διαβαζε δεν αφησε
θηλυκο ησυχο) , με βαζει σε υποψιες για την αμεροληψια σου .
Αυτο διοτι και ο Παπ διαγει πλεον ασκητικο ,εναρετο βιο ,εχοντας ταξει εαυτον στη σωτηρια του πλανητη
και της τσεπης του ενεργειακα φτωχου καταναλωτη .Οχι αλλη ενεργειακη φτωχεια .

Προς τι τοση αντιδραστικοτητα  αγαπητε εκπαιδευτικε; Αφηνεις την εντυπωση οτι οι επιθεσεις που εξαπολυεις, αφορουν τα
προσωπα  και οχι τα δημιουργηματα τους .Ανεξηγητο λοιπον το μενος εναντιον του πετρου(και του παπ) .


*Η τελευταια φωτο του ερευνητη ,προδηλως καταδεικνυει τον Οσιο Στυλιτη ,που δεν επιθυμει υλικες απολαυσεις και ηδονες παρα μονον
την ενεργειακη ασφαλεια της χωρας και γιατι οχι εν καιρω της οικουμενης , επ 'αγαθω του Μητσου της διπλανης πορτας και απλου ψηφοφορου.

----------


## kioan

Αν γυρίσετε το θέμα σε πολιτική συζήτηση, θα βιώσετε ένα εντυπωσιακό φυσικό φαινόμενο. Θα δείτε τι γίνεται όταν το account σας έρθει σε επαφή με το anti-account του. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Μάλιστα. Δηλαδή αν βάλουμε ένα ποτήρι νερό με με διάμετρο 10 εκατοστά και μια δεξαμενή με διάμετρο 1000 μέτρα (με το ίδιο ύψος νερού) θα παρατηρήσουμε το ίδιο φαινόμενο Coriolis στις 5 μοίρες απο τον ισημερινό. 
> 
> Αν και είναι  εκτός τόπικ η ερώτηση που έκανα στον Ακρίτα (και αυτό είναι δικό μου λάθος), παρόλα αυτά θα προσπαθήσω το ξεκαθαρίσω το θέμα σε γενικές γραμμές.
> Η ένταση του φαινόμενου Coriolis εξαρτάται και από την επιφάνεια (την απόσταση μεταξύ βόρειου και νότιου άκρου για την ακρίβεια) που καταλαμβάνει μια μάζα αέρα ή νερού (και το πως κινείται αυτή), αλλά και από το γεωγραφικό πλάτος, και μεγαλώνει όσο μεγαλώνουν τα δύο τελευταία. (επιφάνεια και (ή) γεωγρ.πλάτος). Στους πόλους δηλαδή είναι μέγιστη για την ίδια επιφάνεια αέρα ή νερού. Και φυσικά δεν μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί σε έναν νεροχύτη (όπως του βίντεο), σε όποιο γεωγρ.πλάτος και αν βρίσκεται αυτός.
> 
> 
> 
> Η κοπέλα κέρδισε 2,571,725 views, και φυσικά αυτό μεταφράζεται σε χρήμα (θα πω περίπου 2500 δολάρια). Άρα έχει νόημα (για αυτήν) η εξαπάτηση που έκανε. Όσο για την πρόθεση, πιστεύω ότι την είχε μια χαρά, διότι το πείραμα έχει προετοιμαστεί προσεκτικά. (Και θα δείξω αύριο πως).



Θα σου απαντήσω *μια και μοναδική φορά* για να μη στεναχωρήσω τους διαχειριστές. Και αυτό γιατί μπήκες φουριόζος νομίζοντας ότι μπορείς να κάνεις ερωτήσεις - παγίδες κλπ.

1. Το φαινόμενο coriolis αφορά *οποιοδήποτε κινούμενο σώμα*, που όμως δεν βρίσκεται σε επαφή με το έδαφος (κινούμενα σώματα είναι  και οι υδάτινες και  αέριες μάζες), με κατεύθυνση από τον ισημερινό προς τους πόλους και αντίστροφα. Δεν είναι κβαντομηχανική. Οφείλεται στην περιστροφή της γης και στο σφαιρικό της σχήμα. Δεν πιστεύω να θέλεις και εξισώσεις...

2. Η κοπέλα του βίντεο έκανε μια έξυπνη *αναπαράσταση* του φαινομένου. Αν έβγαλε χρήμα από αυτό, μαγκιά της. Δεν σε υποχρέωσε να αγοράσεις ούτε ζήτησε επιδότηση. 

Ήρεμα....

----------


## lepouras

> Μπλα μπλα μπλα παπαδελιες μπλα μπλα μπλα



Σε έχω ξανά ρωτήσει. Αυτό που γράφεις τα διαβάζεις; 
Τελικά εκδηλώθηκες ξεκάθαρα ότι πιστεύεις στην "εφεύρεση" και είσαι καλό θύμα. Και ναι εφόσον όλοι αυτοί που είπες δεν είναι αγράμματοι άρα θα έπρεπε να πάρουν θέση τότε ναι είναι και απατεώνες και συνένοχοι σε μια κατά συρροή απάτη ασήμαντε και άγνωστε Γιώργο. Οπότε κατά συνέπεια η επιμονή σου να διαφημίζεις και να θέλεις να πείσεις κόσμο σε κάνει και εσένα συνένοχο σε αυτή την απάτη.

----------


## nepomuk

Λιγες ωρες πριν ο Υπερσυντονιστης συνεστησε παραμονη εντος του θεματος .
Ο μουστακιας ειναι το θε(α)μα! , Απατεωνισκος ;δεκτον ! αλλα τοτε αυτοματως οι πατρωνες του , διασημοι ανα
το πανελληνιον ειναι οι καθευατου απατεωνες .Που το πανε ; Πολιτικοι οι στοχοι ; Μια τεραστια μπαρουφα - επικοινωνιακη μπαλαφαρα ,
ακριβως για αυτο ,για να κρατανε το θεμα ζεστο και να παραμενουν γνωστοι ,κερδιζοντας κατιτις επαγγελματικα ; Το πιθανοτερο.
Αν τυχον ομως βρω, αποκαλυψω ,σκαρφιστω πολιτικους στοχους , γιατι να απειλουμαι με εξαυλωση ; Ημαρτον.


Αν δεν απατωμαι και σε αυτο το φορουμ ,οπως και στη σελιδα του seismic στο φ/β ,παρομοιασα τον ερευνητη με την περιφημη 
-αιωνία της η μνημη- Αγια Αθανασια του Αιγαλεω ,που στους νεωτερους δεν λεει τιποτα , αλλα μπορουν να γκουγκλαρουν.
Ασημος ειναι ο μη διασημος ,ετσι τον ενοησα και οχι ως ασημαντο.
Θεωρω τον διαλογο μεταξυ των μελων σημαντικο γι αυτο και συμμετεχω , αδιαφορο αν ειναι οξυς και πολλες φορες εκφευγει του
"καθωσπρεπισμου ."

Στο Θεμα μας : Αρεσκομαι στη σημειολογια και επιμενω  στο σχολιασμο της εσχατης φωτο του ερευνητη που ειναι συμβολικη .
Τωρα τι πραγματικα συμβολιζει ; Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης- ερευνητης και οι ακολουθοι η και καθοδηγητες του ; 
Με τον τροπο μου προσπαθησα να προσεγγισω, ως συνηθως με μπολικο αλατι , πιπερι , θυμαρι , φιοριτουρες ,κρεμμα μπρουλε , σαντιγύ αναβολικα
και ενεργειακα ποτα.

----------


## nick1974

> Το θέμα είναι ότι αν δουν αυτό το βίντεο άλλοι "φυσικοί" θα το πιστέψουν και μάλιστα θα κάνουν και συνέδρια για το μέγα φαινόμενο. (Τώρα μάλλον είμαστε εντός τόπικ).



Ξερω κι εναν κανονικο Φυσικο που θα το πιστευε... ...αντιπροεδραρα μαλιστα...






> Η κοπέλα κέρδισε 2,571,725 views, και φυσικά αυτό μεταφράζεται σε χρήμα (θα πω περίπου 2500 δολάρια). Άρα έχει νόημα (για αυτήν) η εξαπάτηση που έκανε. Όσο για την πρόθεση, πιστεύω ότι την είχε μια χαρά, διότι το πείραμα έχει προετοιμαστεί προσεκτικά. (Και θα δείξω αύριο πως).




κι εγω προσωπικα παντως σε καμια περιπτωση δε μπορω να συγκρινω το τρυκ της με τον βλακεντιο απατεωνισκο της κακιας ωρας...

Ακομα και στην "απατη" (η την απατη) υπαρχουν τεραστιες διαφορες (ακομα κι αν εχει κερδισει χρηματα η δοξα η οτιδηποτε απ αυτο)...
Ειναι διαφορετικο να πεις "εψυξα με αυτο το φανταστικο ψυκτικο μια γεννητρια και πηρα 99% αποδοση" (και να δειχνεις κατι που οντως κατι κανει, αλλα φυσικα σε καμια περιπτωση αυτο που λες) και αλλο να πεις "εβαλα στη γεννητρια  σως κβαντικου αυγολεμονου, δικη μου ανακαλυψη, η οποια αλοιφεται με αυτο το ειδικο εργαλειο υψηλης τεχνολογιας απο πλουτονιο  (και να κραδενεις σα ροπαλο ενα πεγκαλ) και μετα ειχα 7000% αποδοση, και εκτος απο ρευμα εβγαλε και νερο, και πετρελαιο και φρεντο καπουτσινο" και σ ολο αυτο να προσθετεις και γαρνιτουρα πολιτικη, "πατριωτισμους", απαξιωση των ηδη γνωστων και λειτουργικων αληθινων τεχνολογιων, μπολικη επαρση  κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## nikospag

> Θα σου απαντήσω *μια και μοναδική φορά* για να μη στεναχωρήσω τους διαχειριστές. Και αυτό γιατί μπήκες φουριόζος νομίζοντας ότι μπορείς να κάνεις ερωτήσεις - παγίδες κλπ.
> 
> 1. Το φαινόμενο coriolis αφορά *οποιοδήποτε κινούμενο σώμα*, που όμως δεν βρίσκεται σε επαφή με το έδαφος (κινούμενα σώματα είναι  και οι υδάτινες και  αέριες μάζες), με κατεύθυνση από τον ισημερινό προς τους πόλους και αντίστροφα. Δεν είναι κβαντομηχανική. Οφείλεται στην περιστροφή της γης και στο σφαιρικό της σχήμα. Δεν πιστεύω να θέλεις και εξισώσεις...




Οκ. παιδιά ζητώ συγγνώμη αν μπήκα "φουριόζος" και κάνω "ερωτήσεις-παγίδες". 
Όμως δεν επιτέθηκα σε κανέναν και σίγουρα δεν είπα σε κανέναν την λέξη "Ήρεμα.."

Συζήτηση κάνουμε εδώ,.

Άαα,, και κάτι τελευταίο.το θέμα δεν είναι να διαβάζει κάποιος εξισώσεις, αλλά να τις καταλαβαίνει.  (Και δεν εννοώ απαραίτητα τον Ακρίτα, αλλά τον ΠΖ και κάποιους "αντιπροέδρους", όπως σωστά είπε ο nick1974).





> 2. Η κοπέλα του βίντεο έκανε μια έξυπνη *αναπαράσταση* του φαινομένου



*αναπαράσταση* του φαινομένου ??? Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά την έννοια της λέξης *αναπαράσταση.* Οϋτε καν προσομοίωση δεν είναι αυτό.



> Αν έβγαλε χρήμα από αυτό, μαγκιά της. Δεν σε υποχρέωσε να αγοράσεις ούτε ζήτησε επιδότηση.



Αν έβγαλε χρήμα από αυτό είναι απάτη με σκοπό το κέρδος. Τελεία και παύλα.
(Aαα,,, και έκανα λάθος ένα μηδενικό στο κέρδος που έβγαλε, 25000 δολάρια εννοούσα. 'Ένα λεπτό περίπου ανά view πληρώνει το youtube)!!

Όμως εν κατακλείδι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνεσαι επιθετικός. Άραγε εσύ καταλαβαίνεις το γιατί????????????

EDIT: Αν νομίζεις οτι έχουμε κάποια επιστημονική διαφωνία μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε ένα άλλο νήμα, να βάλουμε τα μαθηματικά κάτω, και να το λύσουμε το θέμα.
Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Προς γραφικό *nepomuk*: 
Ναι*1*
Όχι.Κανείς δεν τους ήξερε. Κανείς δεν τους γνωρίζει. Κανείς δεν θα τους θυμάται σε λίγο καιρό*2*
Ναι*3*
Ναι*4*
Οχι. Δεν ήταν / δεν είναι / δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ ερευνητής. Απατεώνας της πλάκας είναι.*5*
Τίποτα απολύτως όπως πάντα. Δεν είναι ερευνητής! Δες το [5]*6*
Οι γνωστές λόγιες χαζομαρούλες. Ότι να 'ναι ως συνήθως...*7*

*1* 



> Ο μουστακιας ειναι το θε(α)μα! , Απατεωνισκος ;δεκτον !



 *2* 



> αλλα τοτε αυτοματως οι πατρωνες του , διασημοι ανα το πανελληνιον



*3* 



> ειναι οι καθευατου απατεωνες



 *4* 



> Μια τεραστια μπαρουφα - επικοινωνιακη μπαλαφαρα ,



*5* 



> της εσχατης φωτο του ερευνητη



*6* 



> Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης- ερευνητης και οι ακολουθοι η και καθοδηγητες του ;



*7* 



> Με τον τροπο μου προσπαθησα να προσεγγισω, ως συνηθως με μπολικο αλατι , πιπερι , θυμαρι , φιοριτουρες ,κρεμμα μπρουλε , σαντιγύ αναβολικα
> και ενεργειακα ποτα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

*"Τρεχάτε πατριώτες μας κλέβουν τις πατέντες!"
ή
"Αυτοί στο τσοντοφόρουμ να σκάσουν τώρα!"

*Με μεγάλη συγκίνηση διάβασα για τα βραβεία Νόμπελ στη Φυσική*1*. Συγκίνηση γιατί ο αγώνας τώρα δικαιώνεται! Ο απατεών... εμμμ συγγνώμη ο Ζωγράφος όλα αυτά τα είχε πει εδώ και χρόνια. Το βραβείο Νόμπελ στη Φυσική λοιπόν δίνεται σε 3 ερευνητές για την εργασία τους στα λεϊζερ! Μα ο Ζωγράφος δεν ήταν αυτός που στην Ηλεκτροφασματική του θεωρία δήλωσε ότι το φωτόνιο μεταφέρει ...ενέργεια; Φωτόνιο - πολλά φωτόνια - λεϊζερ;

Κλέφτες! Κλέφτες! Μας κλέψαν την πατέντα και πάει θα χαθούμε τώρα δεν έχουμε την εφεύρεση να μας σώσει οικολογικά και σαν πατρίδα και οι Κινέζοι φταίνε και ο Καμμένος και το τσοντοφόρουμ παει μας την κλέψανε Μαρίκα σε λεω την πατέντα οι κακοί παίρνουν τα Νομπελ και ο αγαθός απατεώνας ..εμμμ συγννώμη ο όσιος ερευνητής δεν παίρνει τίποτα Μαρίκα σε λέω ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ ανθέλληνες κι ας μην είναι Ελληνες προδοτικά σκυλιά που δίνουν Νομπελ σε απατεώνες με πραγματικά πτυχία και έρευνα και δημοσιεύσεις αντι να το δώσουν στον οικολόφο απατεων... εμμμ συγγνώμη στον Ζωγράφο γιατί ποναει τον πλανήτη και την πατρίδα και δεν μπορεί ο πλανήτης και η πατριδα να κατασκευάζουν νομους θερμοδυναμικούς και ο κακός Καρνώ που δεν του ήξερε τι γίνεται αυτός είπε στην επιτροπή να δώσουν αλλού το Νομπελ και παει το χάσαμε Μαρίκα τώρα οι Αμερικανοί θα κάνουν λεϊζερ κι εμείς θα τα αγοράζουμε από αυτούς κι έτσι θα αυξηθεί η εντροπία ενώ ο απατεων... εμμμ συγγνώμη Ζωγράφος το είχε πει εδώ και 3 χρόνια ότι η Ελλάδα έχει τα σωστά φωτόνια απο εκείνα που ταυ δέλτα ες και τζε ήτα μειώνουν την εντροπία και οι ντηλερ φωτοβολταικών υπέγραψαν κι αυτοί να παει το Νομπελ σε άσχετους με τόσες δεαετίες έρευνας και δημοσιεύσεων γιατι αυτούς δεν τους δείχνει κανένα καναλι ενώ τον δικό μας τον απατεών... εμμμ συγγνώμη Ζωγραφο τον έδειχνε συνέχεια η Ζουγκλα και αυτοί που κλέβουν τώρα το Νομπελ ούτε μια υπόσχεση Μαρίκα τι να σε λέω δεν υποσχέθηκαν τίποτα απολύτως μόνο δουλευαν σαν σκυλια σε εργαστήρια ενώ ο δικός μας απατεων... εμμμ συγγνώμη Ζωγράφος υποσχέθηκε φωταγωγήσεις μνημείων και νησιών έστω λίγο μικρών αυτό δεν είναι για Νομπελ;

Τι είπες; Παραμιλάω; Πάψε μωρή τρελή και είμαι μέλος της απατεωνίστικης παρέας εμμμ συγγνώμη της ερευνητικής ομάδας Π.Ζ!

*1* https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/ph...d-information/

----------


## nepomuk

Για την πληροτητα της ανωτερω αναρτησης, ας προστεθει και η σημερινη αναφορα στη φ/β σελιδα
πζ funclub. Εχει να κανει με αμιγως τεχνικο θεμα και την Αεροδιαστημικη υπηρεσια της ΝΑΣΑ, που με τη
σχετικη υστερηση αντιγραφει τον Πετρο.

Η επικοινωνιακη ομαδα ΠΖ δηλ υπερκερασε το Νομπελ Φυσικης και στραφηκε στο διαστημα.

Εδω οι αναφορες ,με πρωτη του κ Χαραλαμπου Αραβαντινου ,που ενδεχεται(ιδεα μου) να ειναι καθηγητης ΤΕΙ.
Σχολιαζει ο γνωστος μας Σωτηρης , λαμπρος νεος κατα  τα λοιπα και κατα περιπτωση λιαν ευπιστος
στην καθε προβαλλομενη αρεστη του καινοτομια .

*Ο χρήστης Χαράλαμπος Αραβαντινός κοινοποίησε ένα σύνδεσμο.*

5 ώρες

https://data.nasa.gov ΤΟΠΙΚΟΣ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ 5ΤΗΖ (5 ΤΕΡΑΧΕΡΤΖ) = 5000 ΓΙΓΑΧΕΡΤΖ ΕΝΑ - ΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ!!!!


Χαράλαμπος ΑραβαντινόςΚύριε Ζωγράφε δικαιώνεστε!!!!!

Sotiris Papadeloshttps://data.nasa.gov/.../High-Power-Room.../g2pe-42v9

Sotiris PapadelosΑπλά απιστευτό..Ο ΠΖ το βγάζει στην φόρα πως με τόσο μικρή ισχύ χρησιμοποιώντας την μεθόδο του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού φάκου πετυχαίνει τέτοια αποτελέσματα και η NASA ακολουθεί..

Χαράλαμπος ΑραβαντινόςΚαι για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος χρησιμοποιεί την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβόληση σε συνεργασία με κράμα ειδκών υλικών.Αυτά για την τάξη.


Edit : 
Χαράλαμπος ΑραβαντινόςΘυμάμαι όταν ο Έλληνας ερευνητής κ' Πετρος Ζωγράφος έλεγε για τοπικούς ταλαντωτές ''local oscillator'' στους 800Ghz και πάνω, κάποιοι ανόητοι έλεγαν ότι δεν μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί ταλαντωτής πάνω απο 300Ghz. Τωρα στη ΝΑΣΑ ομιλούν όχι μόνον για 300Ghz ούτε καν για 1000GHZ αλλά για 5000Ghz = 5THZ. Κύριε Ζωγράφε δικαιώνεστε!!!!!

----------


## kioan

> *Ο χρήστης Χαράλαμπος Αραβαντινός κοινοποίησε ένα σύνδεσμο.*
> 
> 5 ώρες
> 
> [COLOR=#1D2129][FONT=Helvetica][FONT=inherit]https://data.nasa.gov ΤΟΠΙΚΟΣ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ 5ΤΗΖ (5 ΤΕΡΑΧΕΡΤΖ) = 5000 ΓΙΓΑΧΕΡΤΖ ΕΝΑ - ΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ!!!!
> 
> 
> Χαράλαμπος ΑραβαντινόςΚύριε Ζωγράφε δικαιώνεστε!!!!!



Αρα αν εγώ σας δείξω σήμερα ενα μεγάλο βαρέλι λέγοντας σας πως φτιάχνω διαστημόπλοιο για να εποικίσουμε τον Άρη και το 2040 φτιαχτεί απο τη NASA ένας επανδρωμένος Αρειανός Σταθμός, θα σημαίνει πως η NASA με αντέγραψε και οι λοιποί διαδικτυακοί παπαρδέλοι θα λένε πως δικαιώθηκα.  
Γελάνε και οι πέτρες! 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Τα έχουνε παίξει και πετάνε τη μια τουβλομλκια μετά την άλλη.

----------


## nestoras

Τι να κλ***σουν τα 5THz, ο Πετρος επαιζε στα δαχτυλα την 7η αρμονικη απο αυτες τις συχνοτητες και μαλιστα εκανε δειγματοληψια στα 10PHz (PetaHertz μαλιστα) και fft αναλυση γιατι κατι δεν του καθοταν καλα στο ματι γυρω στα 328THz. Εχει πολλα ακομη η ΝΑΣΑ να μαθει απο τον μεγαλο Επιστημονα....

----------


## nikospag

Πέρα από την πλάκα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος το κείμενο της NASA μιλάει για *πρόταση* και *ανάπτυξη* ενός τοπικού ταλαντωτή 5Thz. ΟΚ ας υποθέσουμε ότι τον έφτιαξε κιόλας.
Αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον ισχυρισμό διάσπασης του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες και παραγωγής υδρογόνου και μετά ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με βαθμό απόδοσης πάνω από 100%. Μιλάμε για δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα.
Μα καλά. αυτοί εκεί στην NASA είναι τόσο ηλίθιοι και δεν έφτιαξαν μια τέτοια συσκευή!!

Αυτά περί ηλεκτρομαγνητικών φακών (οι οποίοι σημειωτέων καταναλώνουν ενέργεια)  που λέει ο κ, Παπαδέλος δεν θα τα σχολιάσω διότι μου προκαλούν τον γέλωτα.

Η πλάκα είναι ότι ο κ.Αραβαντινός τον διορθώνει παρακάτω και λέει για ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβόληση (που και αυτή καταναλώνει ενέργεια) σε συνεργασία με κράμα εδικών υλικών.

Απορώ, άραγε καταλαβαίνουν αυτά που γράφουν.??

----------


## nick1974

> Αρα αν εγώ σας δείξω σήμερα ενα μεγάλο βαρέλι λέγοντας σας πως φτιάχνω διαστημόπλοιο για να εποικίσουμε τον Άρη και το 2040 φτιαχτεί απο τη NASA ένας επανδρωμένος Αρειανός Σταθμός, θα σημαίνει πως η NASA με αντέγραψε και οι λοιποί διαδικτυακοί παπαρδέλοι θα λένε πως δικαιώθηκα.  
> Γελάνε και οι πέτρες! 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Ακριβως αυτο, και ακριβως επειδη στηριζεται σε τετοια Μακιαβελικα τεχνασματα το φαινομενο ΠΖ ειναι ΑΠΑΤΗ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΕΚΤΑΣΕΙΣ και οχι μια απλη απατη ενος τυπου που θελει να κοροιδεψει μερικους ηλιθιους και να τους παρει μερικα φραγγα, αλλα με παραξενευει που και ως τετοια ειναι παλι ηλιθια.
Εχω γνωρισει αεικινητους μαγνητακηδες και εχουν κοινο χαρακτηρηστικο την ημιμαθεια και το οτι θελουν λεφτα για "το μεγαλο project", αλλα αυτος δεν ανηκει σ αυτη την κατηγορια γιατι οσο ασχετος και οσο βλακας κι αν ειναι ΞΕΡΕΙ οτι τα τσακνοτσουκαλα και οι αλουμινοταινιες του οτι δεν ειναι απολυτως τιποτα παρα μια παρωδια steampunk τεχνουργηματος (βεβαια ουτε απ αυτο ειναι μια και ειναι τερατουργηματα αλλα τεσπα)... 
σε αυτο διαφερει απ τους ασχετους με τα μαγνητακια γιατι αυτοι απλως αυταπατωνται... εχω και μια ιστορια για πολυ γελιο που ενας τετοιος νομιζε πως τα μαγνητακια του βγαζουν σε ...αγνωστη ταση 2000 Αμπερ!!!!  :Lol:  (μετραγε χωρις το shund το οποιο ειχε πεταξει θεωροντας το απλα ενα σιδερο  :hahahha: )
Προσωπικα πιστευω πως ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι απλα κομπαρσος, και ισως παιρνει εκτος απο "δοξα" και κανενα χαρτζηλικι, αλλα πολυ θα θελα να καταλαβω ποιος ειναι απο πισω (ο ζουγκλας? κανενας πολιτικος? ) και ποια ειναι η σκοπιμοτητα (εκτος απο λεφτα βεβαια) και πανω απ ολα ΓΙΑΤΙ θελουν μια στρατια ηλιθιων? (λες να τους βαλει να του χτισουν στο τελος κανα σπιτι λεγοντας τους οτι φτιαχνουν εργαστηρια για τον "ερευνητη"?  :hahahha: )

----------


## nepomuk

> Αυτά περί ηλεκτρομαγνητικών φακών (οι οποίοι σημειωτέων καταναλώνουν ενέργεια)  που λέει ο κ, Παπαδέλος δεν θα τα σχολιάσω διότι μου προκαλούν τον γέλωτα.
> 
> Η πλάκα είναι ότι ο κ.Αραβαντινός τον διορθώνει παρακάτω και λέει για ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβόληση (που και αυτή καταναλώνει ενέργεια) σε συνεργασία με κράμα εδικών υλικών.
> 
> Απορώ, άραγε καταλαβαίνουν αυτά που γράφουν.??




Ισως σου διαφευγουν -σαν και μενα προ ΠΖ-εννοιες οπως Cavity .
Ως μη Αγγλοσαξων εγνωριζα το Gravity με τη Σαντρα Μπουλοκ αλλα και τη λεξη captivity ,απο το διαχρονικο ασμα
By The Rivers  of Babylon ,πουθενα Cavity .

Μεχρι που εμφανισθη ο Μουστακιας και ορισε Αυστηρα το Καβιτυ ως τον Γεωμετρικο χωρο Κρισιμων Διαστασεων ,οπου λαμβανει χωρα η διασπαση του νερου 
με Ραδιοκυματα ,δηλ 4 υπερυψηλων και διαπλεκομενων συχνοτητων .

Μολις υπεπεσε στην αντιληψη μου (αν και 2 ετων) μια λιαν ενδιαφερουσα , λιτη, απλοικη ,Λαικη ερμηνεια των φαινομενων ΠΖ , που λαμβανουν χωρα εντος Καβιτυ.
Απο Konsta Ntinos * η περικοπη , γνωστος τακτικος φανατικος υποστηρικτης ΠΖ , δευτεραντζα μαλλον μεχρι προτινος ,που ερχεται στο προσκηνιο με την απουσια του Παπ.
Εννοειται πως για εμβαθυνση στα ανωτερω φαινομενα , η προσεκτικη αναγνωση της πατεντας ΠΖ , ισως σου λυσει καποιες αποριες και δημιουργησει πολλες νεες.
βλεπε hellagen.gr

"Konsta Ntinos Η λειτουργία των συσκευών. Δίδονται συχνότητες, θεμελιώδης (του νερού και των μετάλλων) και υποπολλαπλάσιες (του νερού και των μετάλλων). (οι συχνότητες του νερού είναι ίδιες και συγχρονισμένες, απλά χτυπούν το νερό αντικριστά όπως βαράμε παλαμάκια).Το πρώτο ζευγάρι μικροκυματικών ταλαντωτών, το ένα απέναντι από το άλλο, που διασπούν το νερό εκπέμπει και αναγκάζει το μόριο να συνθλίβεται και να σπάει. Χωρίς τριβή. Χωρίς υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Γίνεται δύο υδρογόνα και ένα οξυγόνο, δύο ίσος και τρία στοιχεία από τα μέταλλα. Και αντιδρούνε, γίνεται καύση. Και παράγεται ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ.



Διαχείριση

2 χρόνια"
"



*Ιδεα μου ειναι παλι, υποψια  οτι ο συντακτης της απλοικης εξηγησης για την παραγωγη τεραστιων ποσοτητων ενεργειας με μηδαμινες εισφορες , ειναι
Εκπαιδευτικος ,πολυ μακραν βεβαια της κλασης του "ημετερου"  FreeEnergy.

----------


## nestoras

Το καλοκαιρι ηταν η ζεστη που μας πειραζε... Τωρα τι εχει ο καιρος; Μια χαρα θερμοκρασιες εχει...

----------


## FreeEnergy

Μια πηγή αστείρευτου γέλιου. Στο λεξικό "Απάτες και άλλες ψευδοεπιστημονικές βλακείες", ερμηνεία του: *nepomuk*...





> Ισως σου διαφευγουν -σαν και μενα προ ΠΖ-εννοιες οπως Cavity.
> ... ... ...
> Μεχρι που εμφανισθη ο Μουστακιας και ορισε Αυστηρα το Καβιτυ ως τον Γεωμετρικο χωρο Κρισιμων Διαστασεων ,οπου λαμβανει χωρα η διασπαση του νερου



Ποιό cavity μωρέ; Το εσωτερικό του πλαστικού δοχείου που μας έδειξε; Αυτό είναι "..γεωμετρικός χώρος κρίσιμων διαστάσεων"; Απορώ δηλαδή πώς αναπαράγεις τέτοιες βλακείες όταν ο απατεωνίσκος ο ίδιος ο Ζωγράφος έδειξε πλαστικά δοχεία και τενεκέδες...





> "Konsta Ntinos Η λειτουργία των συσκευών. Δίδονται συχνότητες, θεμελιώδης (του νερού και των μετάλλων) και υποπολλαπλάσιες (του νερού και των μετάλλων). (οι συχνότητες του νερού είναι ίδιες και συγχρονισμένες, απλά χτυπούν το νερό αντικριστά όπως βαράμε παλαμάκια).Το πρώτο ζευγάρι μικροκυματικών ταλαντωτών, το ένα απέναντι από το άλλο, που διασπούν το νερό εκπέμπει και αναγκάζει το μόριο να συνθλίβεται και να σπάει. Χωρίς τριβή. Χωρίς υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Γίνεται δύο υδρογόνα και ένα οξυγόνο, δύο ίσος και τρία στοιχεία από τα μέταλλα. Και αντιδρούνε, γίνεται καύση. Και παράγεται ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ.




Πες του *Konsta Ntinos* να μην γράφει κι αυτός κόντρα βλακείες και ακυρώνει τον μέγιστο απατεώνα Ζωγράφο. Δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά "...ζευγάρι ταλαντωτών το ένα απέναντι από το άλλο". Ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος είπε και ξανα-είπε την κοτσάνα ότι με μια κεραία yagi με ένα κάτοπτρο horn ενισχύει το σήμα κι έδειξε μια αντίσταση από θερμαντήρα νερού. Όσο για την παπαριά ( συγγνώμη κύριοι υπερσυντονιστές αλλά έτσι τις λένε αυτές τις χοντράδες στο χωριό μου... ) ότι οι αντικρυστοί ταλαντωτές ...συνθλιβουν το μόριο του νερού επειδή το ...χτυπούν αντικρυστά σαν παλαμάκια πες του Konsta Ntinos να σταματήσει να διαβάζει κόμιξ και να πιάσει κανένα βιβλίο φυσικής. 

Προσθήκη: Επιτέλους βρήκα και την εξήγηση ( επιστημονική παρακαλώ ) για το πως γίνεται αυτο με τα "...αντικρυστά παλαμάκια"! Λεπτομέρειες εδώ:
https://www.urbandictionary.com/defi...Indian%20Twist

----------


## kioan

Και οι υπερσυχνότητες που βαρανε παλαμάκια παράγονται απο τον βραστήρα που μας παρουσίασε ως κεραία yagi ο Πολύ Ζαβός 

Nepomuk, φιλική συμβουλή: σταμάτα το ανελέητο copy-paste της κάθε μπούρδας που διαβάζεις στα εν λόγω site γιατί στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ξεφτιλίζεις τον εαυτό σου. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Κώστα (FreeEnergy) όταν εμείς θα κυκλοφοράμε με το ΠΖ-οκίνητο εσύ θα 'σαι ακόμα με τη βενζινοκίνητη μπακατέλα...τότενες να σε δούμε τι θα λες... :whistle: 
Και δεν θα μπορείς να πάρεις κι εσύ ένα γιατί θα είσαι στη black list  :Not talking: .
Μετανόησε όσο είναι καιρός.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Να μετανοήσω... Θα μετανοήσω... Μόνο αν μας πει ο γραφικός nepomuk συν τω Konsta Ntinos πως γίνεται να αυνανίζεσαι με τα δυο χέρια "...αντικρυστα σαν παλαμάκια" και να μην συνθλίβεται το ανδρικό όργανο, ή να μην παράγεται θερμότητα από τριβή! 
Να το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ γιατί από ότι φαίνεται κάτι κάνω λάθος...

----------


## nepomuk

> Θα μετανοήσω... Μόνο αν μας πει ο γραφικός nepomuk....




Κ εκπαιδευτικε σε εγκαλω για ασκοπη υποβαθμιση ποιοτητας του νηματος και δεχομαι ασμενως την ειλικρινη μετΑννοια σου
Ποιον αποκαλει ο Παπ Ψυχακια ; Μηπως αμφοτερους ; Μπερδευε τα μπουτια του κτλπ  ;

Στο βασικο σεναριο - υποθεση τα βρηκαμε : Ολος αυτος ο κοσμος , κυριως δηλ οι πρωταγωνιστουντες τονωνουν το Επαγγελματικο τους προφιλ
και βεβαια την πελατεια τους , τις εισπραξεις και τα κερδη χρηματικα η ...γιατι οχι και ευκολοτερο σεξ .(Βλεπε τρεχουσα επικαιροτητα).
Σε τοσο δυσκολους καιρους οταν κυνηγαμε τον πελατη , πχ επενδυτη με το ντουφεκι , ολη αυτη η δημοσιοτητα δινει ποντους και εκτιμω αμεσα εξαγορασιμους στο
ταμειο .

Απο κει και περα , διατηρωντας και μια χαραμαδα  πχ  ενεκα  John Georgiou που μακροσκοπικα τλχ αναγνωριστηκε εδω ως "σοβαρος"  απο εκπαιδευτικο ανωτερης βαθμιδας,
ειναι τοσο μεγαλο το χασμα (γεννεων; ) που να οδηγει εναν δασκαλο σε γλωσσικες εκτροπες; Παρτο και λιγο αλλοιως , αφαιρετικα κτλπ 

Δες και εδω τι εντυπωσεις αποκομισε ο Ευπατριδης η και σπουδαρχιδης ... Θα δειξει .
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## FreeEnergy

Επειδή οι λογιες χαζομαρούλες σου δεν με συγκινούν και δυστυχώς έχω Αννοια, άρα δεν έχει μετΑννοια λεω μήπως να την ...σταματούσες γιατί σε πειράζει σε βασικές λειτουργίες του εγκεφάλου. Αρκετά ασχολήθηκα μαζί σου... Άντε γεια!

----------


## nikospag

> Ισως σου διαφευγουν -σαν και μενα προ ΠΖ-εννοιες οπως Cavity .
> 
> 
> "Konsta Ntinos Η λειτουργία των συσκευών. Δίδονται συχνότητες, θεμελιώδης (του νερού και των μετάλλων) και υποπολλαπλάσιες (του νερού και των μετάλλων). (οι συχνότητες του νερού είναι ίδιες και συγχρονισμένες, απλά χτυπούν το νερό αντικριστά όπως βαράμε παλαμάκια).Το πρώτο ζευγάρι μικροκυματικών ταλαντωτών, το ένα απέναντι από το άλλο, που διασπούν το νερό εκπέμπει και αναγκάζει το μόριο να συνθλίβεται και να σπάει. Χωρίς τριβή. Χωρίς υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Γίνεται δύο υδρογόνα και ένα οξυγόνο, δύο ίσος και τρία στοιχεία από τα μέταλλα. Και αντιδρούνε, γίνεται καύση. Και παράγεται ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ.



Άντε πάλι να ξανα-ανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό!!!!
Δεν έχει σημασία αν έχει Cavity ή Gravity και ότι -avity μπορείς να σκεφτείς. Ούτε αν έχει 500 ταλαντωτές να βαράνε "παλαμάκια" και να γίνεται στάδιο Καραΐσκάκη εκεί μέσα.
Για την φυσική είναι απλώς ένα σύστημα (κουτάκι) που κάνει μια δουλειά. Αυτή η δουλειά (διάσπαση του νερού) χρειάζεται μια ενέργεια *Β*.

Επειδή (σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της φύσης) η ενέργεια  δεν δημιουργείται ούτε καταστρέφεται, αυτό το κουτάκι πρέπει να πάρει μια ενέργεια *Α* (που θα δώσουμε εμείς απο κάποια πηγή).
Αυτή η ενέργεια *Α* ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι μεγαλύτερη (ή ιση, με θεωρητικά 0 απώλειες) της *Β*, αλλιώς η δουλειά δεν θα γίνει.
ΟΚ πάμε τώρα να δούμε πρακτικά τι γίνεται.

Η συσκευή ΠΖ αποτελείται απο 2 συστήματα (κουτάκια) σε σειρά.
Το πρώτο παίρνει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια *Α* και βγάζει ενέργεια *Β* σε μορφή υδρογόνου. Και ας υποθέσουμε οτι το κουτάκι αυτό έχει βαθμό απόδοσης 100% (αδύνατον). Δηλ  *Α* = *Β*.
Και μετά αυτή η ενέργεια *Β* (υδρογόνο) πάει στο δεύτερο κουτάκι (κυψέλη καυσίμου) το όποιο παίρνει υδρογόνο και παράγει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια *Γ*. Και ας υποθέσουμε οτι και αυτό το κουτάκι έχει βαθμό βαθμό απόδοσης 100%(αδύνατον). Δηλ *Β = Γ*. 
Άρα τελικώς *Α = Γ*.

Εφόσον η ενέργεια που μπαίνει στο όλο σύστημα είναι ίδια με αυτή που βγαίνει (αδύνατον) και της ίδιας μορφής (δηλ ηλεκτρική ενέργεια), *γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιήσω απευθείας την ενέργεια που μπαίνει, και να πετάξω το όλο σύστημα?* 
Και φυσικά τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα με πραγματικές αποδόσεις μικρότερες του 100%. 

Άρα 100% απάτη. Και αυτό το 100% είναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ!!!

Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός. (και ευχαριστώ που με υπομείνατε)!!!

----------

mikemtb (06-10-18)

----------


## nestoras

Ναι αλλα αμα βαλεις μια κεραια yagi με απολαβη 30db μεσα στο Cavity τοτε θα εχεις 2^10 φορες περισσοτερη ενεργεια στην εξοδο απο αυτη που εβαλες στην εισοδο.

Προσθετοντας και δυο χειροποιητους γραφενιου (απο τους καλους) αποθηκευεις αυτη την ενεργεια για να περιστρεφεις τα ανεμιστηρακια σου.

Προσπαθεις να δωσεις επιστημονικη εξηγηση στη συσκευη του ΠΖ... Σε ποιον; Σε αυτον που εχει ηδη καταρριψει τον 2ο θερμοδυναμικο νομο, εχει ηδη βρει τροπο να πολλαπλασιαζει με μονο παθητικα στοιχεια την ενεργεια (βλ. Κεραια yagi ή αντισταση βραστηρα), τυλιγει στο χερι σαν πουρακια πυκνωτες γραφενιου, κρεμαει αντιβαρα σε ζαντες ποδηλατου και αναβει leds και δεν ξερω κι εγω σε τι αλλο να πρωτοαναφερθω απο το τεραστιο εργο που εχει ηδη αφησει στην ανθρωποτητα. Να δουμε τι θα μας επιφυλαξει το μελλον... Ισως απομονωσει τα γονιδια "Τσακ Νορις" και τα διασταυρωσει με τα δικα του για να προκυψει ο νεος σουπερ ηρωας της ανθρωποτητας. Καποιοι αλλη λενε οτι εχει ηδη ανακαλυψει την τηλεμεταφορα μεσω μικροκυματων φουρνου "Silvercrest" κι οτι αυτος ειναι ενας λογος που κατα καιρους χανεται...

----------


## George Pap

Καλά, είστε τόσο χάπατα που δεν βλέπετε ότι ο Nepomuk, ο FreeEnergy και ο nikospag είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο και σας τρολάρει αγρίως; Ή σας συμφέρει ένας Χρήσιμος Ηλίθιος – Ψυχάκιας; Αν συμβαίνει το πρώτο τότε είστε ανάξιοι να αξιολογήστε την εφεύρεση. Αν συμβαίνει το δεύτερο τότε είναι ύποπτος ο ρόλος σας. Τώρα ο ψυχάκιας σας γλεντάει με τριπλέτα. Ο καλός, ο κακός και ο άσχημος. Πάρτε τηλέφωνο στο κινητό που υπάρχει στη σελίδα www.toxalasa.gr, την οποία χρησιμοποιεί παρανόμως σαν δικιά του ο nikospag. Ο ανθρωπάκος δεν γνωρίζει τίποτα για το φόνο, τον έχω ενημερώσει με email.

----------


## leosedf

Καταρχήν η δική σου IP είναι 79.107.198.78 
Του nikospag είναι 37.6.3.250
Του FreeEnergy είναι 94.68.63.89  
Του nepomuk είναι 94.66.58.123

Και όλα από διαφορετικούς παρόχους, 
Τελικά μήπως εσύ είσαι αυτός που βλέπει φαντάσματα και εβραιοσιωνιστομασωνοσατανιστές?

Συγχαρητήρια πάντως 1 πόστ στο φόρουμ και παίρνει βραβείο ηλιθιότητας.


Τώρα ξεκίνα και δίνε απαντήσεις στα παραπάνω θέματα. Αντε μιας και είσαι ειδικός επιστήμων αερολόγος σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να αποδείξεις.

----------

nepomuk (06-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

Για διάβασε τώρα την IP μου. Και μην ξεχάσεις να την αναφέρεις εδώ. Παίρνεις το βραβείο ηλίθιας διαχείρησης

----------


## George Pap

Πάρε και μία IP από έναν πάροχο στο Χόνγκ Γκόνγκ. Τηλέφωνο πήρες στον ανθρωπάκο;

----------


## leosedf

72.35.247.18   
79.107.198.78   
Ορίστε οι IP που χρησιμοποίησες, δεν καταλαβαίνω προσπαθείς να το παίξεις έξυπνος? Μη στεναχωριέσαι το σύστημα βγάζει αν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί οι IP απο άλλους.
Έχεις κάτι να πεις η να σου ρίξω ban επειδή πάλι ασχολείσαι με μλκιες?

Ανατρίχιασα πάντως έχεις και προγραμματάκι proxy, δε σε είχα για τόσο έξυπνο, αν και δε σε αφήνει να βάλεις όποια θες εσύ ε?

----------


## George Pap

Χέστηκα αν μου ρίξεις ban. Πάρε τώρα τηλέφωνο τον ανθρωπάκο να του ζητήσεις συγνώμη εκ μέρους του ψυχάκια γιατί η πλαστοπροσωπία είναι απάτη.

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό μόνο είχες να πεις?
Έχεις την εντύπωση οτι μας ενδιαφέρει ποιος είναι τι?

----------


## kioan

> Ή σας συμφέρει ένας Χρήσιμος Ηλίθιος - Ψυχάκιας;



Καλώς ήρθες! Μας συμφέρεις πάρα πολύ, ευχαριστούμε για την εγγραφή σου!






> Χέστηκα αν μου ρίξεις ban. Πάρε τώρα τηλέφωνο τον ανθρωπάκο να του ζητήσεις συγνώμη εκ μέρους του ψυχάκια γιατί η πλαστοπροσωπία είναι απάτη.



Το αν είναι απάτη ή όχι, σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση και εδώ δεν είναι ο χώρος για να γίνει αυτό. Εδώ συζητάμε για διαφορετική απάτη.
Αν παρόλα αυτά δεις κανέναν να έχει στην υπογραφή του link για το facebook, πάρε τον Zuckerberg να τον ενημερώσεις για πλαστοπροσωπία  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nepomuk

> Καταρχήν η δική σου IP είναι 79.107.198.78 
> Του nikospag είναι 37.6.3.250
> Του FreeEnergy είναι 94.68.63.89  
> Του nepomuk είναι 94.66.58.123
> 
> Και όλα από διαφορετικούς παρόχους, 
> Τελικά μήπως εσύ είσαι αυτός που βλέπει φαντάσματα και εβραιοσιωνιστομασωνοσατανιστές?
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια πάντως 1 πόστ στο φόρουμ και παίρνει βραβείο ηλιθιότητας.
> ...






Ευχαριστω τον Υπερσυντονιστη για τα αυτονητα .Δεν εχω ουδεμια σχεση , ουτε καν ενα προσωπικο μηνυμα με Nikospag , FreeEnergy η και οποιονδηποτε αλλο εδω μεσα 
αλλα και σε  αλλα φορουμ .
Ο φιλτατος για μενα GeorgePap που σε καποια θεματα μου ανοιξε τα ματια  στη μακρα αλληλογραφια που ειχαμε ,αδυνατω να προσδιορισω αν σκοπιμως με συγχεει με αλλα προσωπα.
Τα usernames* που χρησιμοποιω ειναι γνωστα ,κανουν μπαμ  αμεσως  τα αναγνωριζει . Το κλασικο  Nepomuk   ...  με μπλοκαρισαν 
Ninaki moukanis αυτο ειναι το λιτο φ/β της συμβιας δεδηλωμενο σε ολους  , μπλοκαρισμενο ,οχι βεβαια  απο τον seismic  οπου με φιλοξενει στη σελιδα του , ασχετω αν καποιες φορες τον ειρωνευομαι 
η τον επιπληττω για την ανεπιφυλακτη στηριξη στον ΠΖ .

Εσχατο user  στο φ/β   που  κακως  ανοιξα  καθοτι αλλεργικος   ειδικα   στο φατσβιβλιο , ηταν - ειναι το  Dimis Emman(ouilidis)  με φοντο τη Νικαια .Δεν ειναι το ονομα μου ,αλλα ειμαι το γενος.
Μπλοκαριστηκε επισης   στα κεντρικα  φ/β  ΠΖ Free.energy.Hellas μετα απο 3-4 ποστ  (εντος λογικης) και οχι  αν θυμαμαι καλα για θεματα πζ , δεν τον εβγαζα απατεωνα .

Η διαμαχη μου  ...  χεχεχε    εδω  με  τον FreeEnergy δεν ειναι σικε , δεν υπαρχει προσυνενοησις , μηδεν ιδιωτικα μηνυματα  , οπως και με οποιονδηποτε αλλο .ΟΛΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ.
Επιθυμω να Κραταω μια χαραμαδα   ανοικτη μεχρι τελους και γι αυτο τρωωω  αγριο μπουλινγκ εδω μεσα  , οπως και για  αλλους  αυτοεξευτελιζομαι .

Σε οποια σελιδα βρηκα ευκαιρη και προσφορη ,αναφερθηκα  στα πλεον προσφατα Δηλ "σε  ακατανομαστους καθηγητες , ακατανομαστου πανεπιστημιου , ακαθοριστου γνωστικου αντικειμενου ,που στην 
οδο τρεχα γυρευε συναντηθηκαν με Ομαδα ΠΖ  και εθεσαν τις βασεις  μελλοντικης συνεργασιας ."

Εκτιμω οτι το ακαταλογιστο αυτων των ανθρωπων , εξοργισε τον Παπ  τοσο πολυ , που για πρωτη φορα αντεδρασε δυναμικα εδω μεσα.
Το mail μου , ισως και το τηλεφωνο μου του ειναι γνωστα  . Διαθεσιμος για λυση οιασδηποτε  παρεξηγησης . 
Υποψιαζομαι την Επικαιροτητα : Καθηγητες ΤΕΙ , για να σε περνανε ,πρεπει να σε πηδανε .
Προφανως  ουδεμια σχεση με το θεμα μας .

Τελος  απο τον Υπερσυντονιστη εφαγα  καμπανα  ξεγυρισμενη 15 ημερων  για  ασκοπη υποστηριξη πζ ,βλεπε παραπομπη θησαυροθηρα  στο Hellagen  για παροχη υπερσυγχρονης
Τεχνολογιας .

Στο σημειο αυτο θερμοπαρακαλω τον Υπερσυντονιστη να μη διαγραψει με τιποτα τον Κυριο GeorgePap , τλχ   για να κρατηθει ενας διαυλος επικοινωνιας ανοικτος .
Επισης αποτιμωντας ολο το ιστορικο αυτου του νηματος  και δικαωματικα ο Παπ  εχει θεση εδω μεσα και  ανα πασα στιγμη να γραψει οτι και οπως θελει .

* Ξεχασα το George _ Sa.

----------


## leosedf

Δίαυλο επικοινωνίας με πίθηκο, αν και οι πίθηκοι έχουν επικοινωνία με τον κόσμο τριγύρω τους αλλά τεσπα.
Ακόμα να μας πει τι γίναν οι υποσχέσεις του μουστάκια, μόνο φήμες και θεωρίες της πτσας, σε λίγο θα την κάνει ο μουστάκιας για τον άλλο κόσμο και θα μείνουν με τα φύκια να φωνάζουν "μας τον φάγανε τα πετρέλαια".

----------


## nepomuk

> Χέστηκα αν μου ρίξεις ban. Πάρε τώρα τηλέφωνο τον ανθρωπάκο να του ζητήσεις συγνώμη εκ μέρους του ψυχάκια γιατί η πλαστοπροσωπία είναι απάτη.





Κυριε ψυχωμενε , ψυχακιας speaking , ενας  απ ολους, οχι ο πρωινος χαφιες , ο free energy ,nikospag  και οτι αλλο , Να ζητησω προσωπικα συγγνωμη απο τον πετρο γονατιστος  
και οτι αλλο ,  ΑΝ  υπαρχει εστω και ενα γραμμαριο καινοτομιας  στο ολο πονημα του .Κριτες οι Ντεφακτο επαιοντες  , ακαδημαικοι , μηχανικοι , Ο τεχνικος κοσμος .
Ειμαι επιεικης  , τον αποκαλω  Αλχημιστη μεχρι τωρα  , διοτι τι ισχυριζεται ; Οτι με ευτελη μεταλλα και γενικα ελαχιστες εισφορες , παραγει Χρυσαφι .
Η μεγαλη πλειοψηφια εδω μεσα τον αποκαλει στεγνα  τλχ  απατεωνισκο .
Στη τελευταια πραξη του "δραματος" , ειχαμε την επισκεψη των ακατανομαστων .Αν εχεις το Θεο σου , η ανακοινωση που βγηκε , κατα πως της επρεπε να σχολιασθει;

Οσον αφορα τη παρτη σου, απο μερους μου τλχ  , θαυμαζω τη τολμη  να βγεις δημοσια στο γυαλι  , να καταστεις Δημοσιο Προσωπο , να βαζεις τα στηθια σου 
και να δινεις ολο σου το ειναι στην υπερασπιση   του  ερευνητη λεω εγω (ακομα).
Εξ αυτου του λογου θα δεχεσαι τη δημοσια κριτικη , δεν ειναι Κινα εδω , μαθαμε να ειμεθα ανεκτικοι
στο αλλοτριο .

Εφ'οσον  ανοιξε και θα διατηρηθει αυτο το καναλι επικοινωνιας ,  Ειμεθα δεκτικοι σε οποιαδηποτε σχολιο ,θεση σου .

----------


## FreeEnergy

Βρε... Βρε... Βρε... Ποιός θα το έλεγε ότι θα είχαμε την τιμή να συνομιλούμε επιτέλους σε ένα forum με τον #Χημικό_με_σπουδές_στη_Γερμανία_και_μέντορα_Νομπελ  ίστα και δεν θα κινδεύαμε με διαγραφή! Ο, συμπαθής κατά τ' άλλα, George ήρθε να βρίσει πάλι ή θα σχολιάσει επιστημονικά την *ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση*; Τελικά η μεγάλη ανακοίνωση ήταν η *χαζομάρα με την άσχετη ...απόδειξη*; Τι έγιναν οι "...ηλεκτροφωτήσεις μνημείων ...μικρών νησιών" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ); Τι έγινε η παρουσίαση της γεννήτριας 100 - 50 - όσο να ναι μωρέ, γεννήτριας; Γιατί δεν κάνει και ολόκληρη η *παρεούλα απατεώνων* που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζονται "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." εδώ λογαριασμούς να απαντήσουν / σχολιάσουν λιγάκι επιστημονικά; Είδαμε και την ...καινούργια ιστοσελίδα του απατεώνα Ζωγράφου. Ένα και μοναδικό σχόλιο μου δημοσιεύθηκε ( προφανώς κατά λάθος  :Lol:  ). Όλα τα άλλα τα έφαγε το μαύρο το σκοτάδι.
Άντε Γιωργάκη να περιμένουμε κάνενα επιστημονικό σχόλιο;

----------

kioan (07-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

Καλημέρα Γιωργάκη, Κωστάκη, Νικολάκη. Την επόμενη φορά εμφανίσου έτσι:
https://www.royal.uk
μήπως πάρουν χαμπάρι τα βόδια.
Υ.Γ. Πέρασες καλά στην Πάργα; Τα έξοδα ποιός τα κάνει, ο Ιωσήφ από το Coburg ή ο Βαγγέλης από το Πειραιά;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Καλημέρα Γιωργάκη, Κωστάκη, Νικολάκη. Την επόμενη φορά εμφανίσου έτσι:
> https://www.royal.uk
> μήπως πάρουν χαμπάρι τα βόδια.
> Υ.Γ. Πέρασες καλά στην Πάργα; Τα έξοδα ποιός τα κάνει, ο Ιωσήφ από το Coburg ή ο Βαγγέλης από το Πειραιά;



Μπορεί να συνεχίσεις να έχεις παραισθήσεις για το ποιός είμαι ( παρόλο που βρεθήκαμε και από κοντά... ) αλλά κι εγώ θα συνεχίσω να ρωτάω: επιστημονικές απαντήσεις για την *(δήθεν) εφεύρεση* πότε θα έχουμε; Αλλά τι ρωτάω; *Δεν έχεις απαντήσεις... Δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις...* Και είναι κρίμα γιατί για ένα φεγγάρι είχες κάνει σημαία σου τις "...σπουδές στη Γερμανία με μέντορα Νομπελίστα". Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά όμως! Κάνε μια προσπάθεια να μας εξηγήσεις για την τελευταία ...φοβερή και τρομερή ανακοίνωση του *απατεώνα Ζωγράφου*:
*Σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς εξηγεί ότι η διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού με συντονισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων δεν είναι εξώθερμη αντίδραση;** Σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς αποδεικνύεται ότι παρακάμπτεται η απαγορευτική αρχή Καρνώ με την συγκεκριμένη διάταξη;* 
 Αν νομίζεις ότι δεν θα ...καταλάβουμε γιατί είναι δύσκολη φυσική ή μαθηματικά, δοκίμασέ μας! Εντάξει όμως, καταλαβαίνω ότι έχω πολύ υψηλές προσδοκίες για εσένα. Άρχισες ήδη να βρίζεις. Τα υπόλοιπα για ...Πάργα και Ιωσήφ και τις χαζομάρες που έχεις πλέξει στο μυαλό σου δεν θα τα σχολιάσω γιατί ...δεν ξέρω τι λες!
Θα κοινοποιήσω την ταυτότητά μου και θα ζητήσω δημόσια συγγνώμη μόλις απαντήσεις επιστημονικά για την *δήθεν εφεύρεση*. Στο *μπερδεμένο σου μυαλό* όμως έχεις σχεδιάσει ένα συνομοσιολογικό παιχνίδι για να χτυπηθεί ο απατεων... εμμμ συγγνώμη ο Ζωγράφος. Λιβανίζεις το οικολογικό ευχολόγιο που γίνεται στην σελίδα στο facebook και γυρίζεις από κοινωνικό δίκτυο σε κοινωνικό δίκτυο για να πολεμήσεις τους κακούς ανθέλληνες!
Γίγαντα Γεώργιε συνέχισε έτσι! Βοήθα όμως κι εμας λιγάκι... Εμάς που δεν είχαμε μέντορες Νομπελίστες να καταλάβουμε το μέγεθος της απάτ... εμμμ συγγνώμη της εφεύρεσης ήθελα να γράψω. Απάντησε ( προσπάθησε να απαντήσεις ) *επιστημονικά*.
Φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσεις επιστημονικά. Ούτε εσύ, ούτε κανείς από την *κατ' εφημισμό* "επιστημονική ομάδα Π.Ζ.". Θα συνεχίσεις την* παράκρουση*. *Θα συνεχίσεις να βρίζεις*. Θα συνεχίσεις να προσβάλλεις. Μέχρι να σε αποβάλλουν - διαγράψουν από εδώ και θα πας πίσω στο facebook παραπονεμένος ότι "στο τσοντοφόρουμ οι κακοί ανθέλληνες, ντήλερ φωτοβολταϊκών με διέγραψαν"! Και εκεί θα συνεχίσεις να κυνηγάς μάγισσες σε ένα παιχνίδι που κατάντησε παρωδία ( ο Μαλτέζος αναπαράγει ξανά και ξανά "ειδήσεις" [ χα χαχ αχαχ! ] από το 2016 ).
Πολλοί αναρωτιούντε εδώ γιατί το κάνεις. Όχι μόνο εσύ. Γενικότερα γιατί το κάνουν μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι αυτό. Άνθρωποι που θα έπρεπε να βλέπουν την απάτη και *να την καταδικάζουν*, όχι μόνο την στηρίζουν με φανατισμό αλλά και ξεφτυλίζονται σε διαδικτυακά μέσα βρίζοντας ανώνυμους άγνωστους. Φυσικά θα γράψεις ότι για εσένα δεν είναι απάτη... ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕ ΤΟ! Και πάλι φυσικά ( άτιμη φυσική! ) θα γράψεις ότι το έχει αποδείξει ο ερευνητ... εμμμ συγγνώμη ο *απατεώνας Ζωγράφος*! Δείξε μας - υπόδειξέ μας σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς είναι οι αποδείξεις αυτές και προσπάθησε να απαντήσεις - σχολιάσεις τις απορίες μας!
Περιμένοντας με αγωνία τις επιστημονικές τοποθετήσεις σου ορίστε μια Ρώσικη παροιμία:*
Καλύτερα έξυπνος διασυρμός παρά ανόητος εκθειασμός.*

----------

kioan (07-10-18), 

leosedf (07-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Καλημέρα Γιωργάκη, Κωστάκη, Νικολάκη. Την επόμενη φορά εμφανίσου έτσι:
> https://www.royal.uk
> μήπως πάρουν χαμπάρι τα βόδια.
> Υ.Γ. Πέρασες καλά στην Πάργα; Τα έξοδα ποιός τα κάνει, ο Ιωσήφ από το Coburg ή ο Βαγγέλης από το Πειραιά;



Μιλάς με γρίφους γέροντα... 
Άσε τα υπονοούμενα και τις σπόντες και αν έχεις να πεις κάτι επί του θέματος*** γράψε το. Για τα υπόλοιπα βγείτε σε κανένα τηλεπαράθυρο να ξεκατινιαστείτε ή μαζευτείτε σε καμιά αλάνα να παίξετε φάπες.


*** Σε περίπτωση που το έχεις ξεχάσει (ή προσπαθείς γι αυτό), το θέμα συζήτησης είναι η φερόμενη ως εφεύρεση ΠΖ και η επιστημονική συζήτηση για την αρχή λειτουργίας της. Επίσης αν έχεις κάποιο νέο σχετικά με την ηλεκτροδότηση ενός ολόκληρου στούντιο/κτιρίου/φρεγάτας/νησιού/κλπ, καλοδεχούμενο και αυτό. Τέλος υπενθυμίζω πως ακόμη περιμένουμε να δούμε σε λειτουργία την σχεδόν έτοιμη γεννήτρια (αυτήν με το τάπερ και το βιδωμένο LED φωτιστικό στην πρόσοψη) να τροφοδοτεί ένα καθαρά ωμικό φορτίο μετρούμενο με κατάλληλα όργανα όπως θα περίμενε κάθε νοήμων άνθρωπος, αντί για φραπεδιέρες και λεντάκια για να τσιμπάνε οι άσχετοι.

----------


## nepomuk

> Καλημέρα Γιωργάκη, Κωστάκη, Νικολάκη. 
> Υ.Γ. Πέρασες καλά στην Πάργα; Τα έξοδα ποιός τα κάνει, ο Ιωσήφ από το Coburg ή ο Βαγγέλης από το Πειραιά;




Ειχες δεν ειχες , το δακτυλακι σου κουνησες και παλι αβαντα σου κανουμε ,στα μεγαλεπηβολα σχεδια σου να καταστεις ο "Καραμολεγκος"
Ηπειρου και Επτανησων.

Ειναι γνωστα τα φιλομοναρχικα σου αισθηματα .Να το προχωρησω προς Πεφωτισσμενη Δεσποτεια ;
Η Παργα εφαγε ακυρο για απιστευτους γραφειοκρατικους λογους περυσι και περιορισθημεν στην ΠαροΝαξια.
Φετος επελεγη η Σαμος και το Τζαντε μολις πριν απο τον κυκλωνα.Οπου και να ταξιδεψω Η Ελλαδα με εκπλησσει ,
με τα γραφεια του Ψωρρα φατσα καρτα στη προκυμαια.

Η ανω Φραγκωνια ως συνηθως πενεται ,οι ανεμομυλοι Αλσατιας ευτυχως πανε πολυ καλα , ενω οι χρηματοδοτικες αναγκες του 
προτζεκτ "βαγγελης" ολο και αυξανονται.

Ο του βαρεως πυροβολικου Νικολακης ,κατα τα φαινομενα ευρισκεται σε υπερποντια αποστολη και σε αρμονια με το μεγαλο Εφοπλιστικο Κεφαλαιο .
Ο πολλα βαρυς ηλεκτρονικος XXL , με τα ακριβα γουστα  στα κατανωλωτικα ηλεκτρονικα κα οχι μονο , ετσι τα χρηματοδοτει με Δολλαρια.
Αμα τη επιστροφη του θα σε στολισει καταλληλως.

Την ελαφρα ταξιαρχια την ειδες  , μια  απο τα ιδια , κολλησε η βελονα , ενω εχουμε κοσμοιστορικες εξελιξεις .
Ο της ανωτατης βαθμιδας προς το παρον οικουρει αλλα αν συντρεξει λογος θα παρουσιαστει .
Οπως βλεπεις το Think Tank των "ψιλικατζηδων " παραμενει στις επαλξεις της επιστημονικης Ορθοδοξιας

----------


## kioan

Σε περίπτωση που δεν το έγραψα αρκετά κατανοητά πριν, τα offtopic θα σβήνονται. Αν θέλετε να γράφετε νουβέλες, μάλλον είστε σε λάθος forum.

----------


## leosedf

Αφού δεν έχουν τίποτα άλλο να πουν τώρα ασχολούνται με το ποιος είναι ποιος  :Lol:

----------


## sot1

FreeEnergy εχεις pm

----------


## nikospag

> Χέστηκα αν μου ρίξεις ban. Πάρε τώρα τηλέφωνο τον ανθρωπάκο να του ζητήσεις συγνώμη εκ μέρους του ψυχάκια γιατί η πλαστοπροσωπία είναι απάτη.



Μου αρέσει που ήρθες να κάνεις μαθήματα περί απάτης!!!  :hahahha: 
*Ε λοιπόν, σε μένα έστειλες τα δυο email (και φυσικά δεν σου απάντησα)  που έλεγαν:*
Το πρώτο:




> Έχεται σχέση μ' αυτό ή είναι μούφα
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/member.php?u=76918




και το δεύτερο:




> Δεν μου απαντήσατε. Χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος τα στοιχεία σας ή είστε ο ίδιος;



*Και μάλιστα τα έστειλες στο επαγγελματικό μου email. (απαράδεκτο)*

*Τι πλαστοπροσωπίες  και π@π@ριές λες στους ανθρώπους εδώ πέρα!!!*
Πολύ συνομωσιολογία βλέπω στον τρόπο σκέψης σου, αλλά δεν εκπλήσσομαι,
Και μην νομίζεις ότι δεν κατάλαβα ότι ήρθες για να ρίξεις αγκίστρι για να δεις αν είμαι εγώ ή όχι. (132 IQ by MENSA). Το ότι σου απαντάω, εγώ το επέλεξα, δεν με "αγκίστρωσες" εσύ.

*Έχεις να μας πεις κάτι επιστημονικό εδώ στα σοβαρά*, ή ήρθες να κάνεις τον εξυπνάκια?
Εγώ πάντως είμαι ανοικτός σε κάθε επιστημονική συζήτηση, και χωρίς εμπάθεια για κανέναν.

Και αν αποφασίσεις να μιλήσεις επιστημονικά, η μόνη γλώσσα που καταλαβαίνει η επιστήμη είναι τα μαθηματικά. 
Ακόμα περιμένω την *μαθηματική* απόδειξη την "παράκαμψης" του κύκλου Carnot, διότι το κείμενο (στο Hellasgen) που διατείνεται ότι αποδεικνύει *μαθηματικά* την "παράκαμψη" του κύκλου Carnot, είναι για να γελάνε τα παιδιά του λυκείου.
 
ΥΓ1 *Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να μην κάνουν ban  τον* *George Pap.* *Δημοκρατία έχουμε και ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να πει τη άποψη του* (εκτός αν η συμπεριφορά του πάψει να είναι δημοκρατική).

ΥΓ2. Καλό θα ήταν να δημιουργηθεί ένα τόπικ με θέμα "Νουβέλες nepomuk" ώστε να μπορεί να γράφει όσες νουβέλες θέλει. Σε αυτό το τόπικ πάντως δεν χωράει κανένα κείμενο τύπου "νουβέλας". (δεν είχα σκοπό να σχολιάσω ποτέ τα κείμενα του nepomuk, αλλά νομίζω ότι πράγμα έχει αρχίσει και "ξεφεύγει"!!!).

----------

kioan (09-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

Καλώς τον *Αϊνστάιν*.
Το ότι δεν απάντησες στα email που ευγενικά σου έστειλα, με οδήγησε στο να γράψω εδώ. Είναι δικαίωμά σου βέβαια, θα μπορούσες όμως να με στείλεις στο διάολο ή να μάθεις κάποια πράγματα, χωρίς να απασχολούμε εδώ το forum. Δεν υπάρχει καμία συνομωσιολογία, είναι καρατσεκαρισμένο ότι διάφοροι τύποι εδώ μέσα για δικούς τους λόγους χρησιμοποιούν πάμπολα προφίλ για να πλήξουν την εφεύρεση. Αυτό και μόνο ήθελα να δείξω, ότι δηλαδή είναι *5-6 τύποι* με χίλια πρόσωπα που πολεμούν αυτή την υπόθεση, ενώ αντίθετα αν γκουγκλάρεις *Πέτρος Ζωγράφος* θα σου βγάλει *993.000* αποτελέσματα. Στην δικιά σου την περίπτωση έπεσα κατά το 1/3 έξω και σου ζητάω συγνώμη. 
Το ότι "έριξα αγκίστρι για σένα" δείχνει απλώς το *εγωκεντρικό* του χαρακτήρα σου. Κάποιος με υψηλό IQ ποτέ δεν δημοσιοποιεί αυτό το γεγονός, μόνο τα *φασιστάκια* της MENSA το κάνουν. Και δεν ξέρεις καμιά φορά μπορεί να πέσεις σε έναν 154άρη και τότε θα καταλάβεις αφ’ ενός μεν ότι αυτή η διαφορά στους αριθμούς είναι εκθετική και αφ’ εταίρου μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα έχουν η Συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη (EI) και η Συλλογική νοημοσύνη.
Τέλος για την παράκαμψη του κύκλου Carnot, που σκοπίμως μερικοί έχουν κάνει σημαία τους για μία *κλειστή θερμική* μηχανή, έχω εξηγήσει την άποψή μου ζωντανά στο γυαλί. Μια και είσαι *καινούργιος* μαχητής, μπορείς να το δεις το βίντεο και ίσως η *ιδιοφυία σου!*(από τις 4 έως τις 7 το πρωί για να γράψεις ένα μήνυμα) σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις κάτι.

----------


## mtzag

Ακομα ασχολειστε με τον πετρο ζωγραφο ?
Δεν εχω ακουσει τι λενε οι ειδικοι ουτε ειδα αλλα επεισοδια (περαν των 2 πρωτων) του ψευτικου τυπου
αλλα και μονο που εχει περασει τοσος καιρος χωρις να εχει κανει τιποτα ειναι αποδειξη οτι ειναι τσαρλατανος.
Συνηθως αυτοι εχουνε περαση ενα φεγγαρι μεχρι να κανουνε μια γρηγορη αρπαχτη απο θυματα επενδυτες και μετα εξαφανιζολ.

----------


## nepomuk

> ΥΓ1 *Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να μην κάνουν ban  τον* *George Pap.* *Δημοκρατία έχουμε και ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να πει τη άποψη του* (εκτός αν η συμπεριφορά του πάψει να είναι δημοκρατική).
> 
> ΥΓ2. Σε αυτό το τόπικ πάντως δεν χωράει κανένα κείμενο τύπου "νουβέλας". (δεν είχα σκοπό να σχολιάσω ποτέ τα κείμενα του nepomuk, αλλά νομίζω ότι πράγμα έχει αρχίσει και "ξεφεύγει"!!!).




Η τελευταια αποστροφη του Λογου σου ,κινειται μεσα στα Δημοκρατικα πλαισια ; 
Ο Παπ για χαρη σου μας εκανε τη τιμη και συνεγραψε μυθιστορημα για τους ανθρωπους με τα χιλια προσωπα κτλπ .
Για την παρτη μου τλχ , πως να απαντησω; Οταν ζοριστει (ο παπ) προσφευγει στο IQ του ,στις διμερεις του σχεσεις τλχ , δεν το διατυμπανιζει .
Εχω ξεκαθαρισει τη θεση μου ,Οικονομικα ειναι το γνωστικο μου αντικειμενο , η υποθεση αυτη εχει Και τετοιο σκελος .
Επισης η σελιδα εδω εχει και ψυχαγωγικο χαρακτηρα προς τερψιν των παιδων ,οπως οι αξιοτιμοι ηλεκτρονικοι εδω εχουν δηλωσει ,πολυ πριν εμφανισθω.
Στο επιστημονικο σκελος ,μονο τα τετριμμενα και αυτονοητα εχω να συνεισφερω και συντασσομαι με την θεση των επαιοντων και επαγγελματιων του φορουμ .

Εν κατακλειδι ,αφου καταφερες εστω και απο σποντα να εγγραψεις τον Παπ στο φορουμ  ,σου πιστωνονται τα ευσημα.

----------


## kioan

> είναι καρατσεκαρισμένο ότι διάφοροι τύποι εδώ μέσα για δικούς τους λόγους χρησιμοποιούν πάμπολα προφίλ για να πλήξουν την εφεύρεση.



Είναι τόσο καρατσεκαρισμένο, όσο και η εν λόγω "εφεύρεση";  :Lol:  (η οποία αν και είναι έτοιμη να ηλεκτροδοτήσει ολόκληρο κτίριο, δεν την έχουμε δει ποτέ να τροφοδοτεί ένα μετρήσιμο φορτίο)







> είναι *5-6 τύποι* με χίλια πρόσωπα που πολεμούν αυτή την υπόθεση, ενώ αντίθετα αν γκουγκλάρεις *Πέτρος Ζωγράφος* θα σου βγάλει *993.000* αποτελέσματα.



Αν το πλήθος των αποτελεσμάτων στο Google είναι δείκτης εγκυρότητας, μάλλον θα συμφωνείς και με τον χαρακτηρισμό που προτείνει το ίδιο το Google δίπλα στο όνομα του εν λόγω "εφευρέτη":






Επίσης, ακολουθώντας αυτόν τον ανωτέρου IQ/EQ συλλογισμό που μας παρουσιάστηκε, και σύμφωνα πάντα με τον αριθμό τον αριθμό των αποτελεσμάτων του Google, καταλήγουμε και σε άλλα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αποτελέσματα:


 *Spoiler:*         :Lol:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τέλος για την παράκαμψη του κύκλου Carnot, που σκοπίμως μερικοί έχουν κάνει σημαία τους για μία *κλειστή θερμική* μηχανή, έχω εξηγήσει την άποψή μου ζωντανά στο γυαλί.



Επειδή αρχίσαμε, έστω και με πλάγιο τρόπο, να μιλάμε επιστημονικά, θα θέλατε κύριε Γεώργιε να μας πείτε σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς "...εξηγήσατε την άποψή σας ζωντανά στο γυαλί";
Για να θυμίσουμε λοιπόν στον κόσμο:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVnT60dvrgw&t=1682
Ακολουθεί πιστή απομαγνητοφώνηση:
*"...οι μηχανές λοιπόν αυτές που προαναφέραμε ( Σημείωση: μιλά για τις θερμικές μηχανές κατά Καρνώ ) απαραίτητη προυπόθεση είναι η μεγάλη διαφορά θερμού και ψυχρού, μέσα εκεί κινούνται. Όσο αυξάνει η θερμοκρασία του θερμού ή όσο μειούται η θερμοκρασία του ψυχρού τόσο ανεβαίνει ο βαθμός αποδόσεως σε μια μηχανή εσωτερικής καύσης. Σε αντίθεση με τη δική μας πρόταση, τη δική μας μηχανή, συμβαίνει το αντίθετο όταν για κάποιο λόγο αυξάνεται η θερμοκρασία σε αυτή την εφεύρεση τότε ο βαθμός αποδόσεως μειούται"*
Συνεχίζει την ...ανάλυση ο Ζωγράφος κι εσείς πετάτε τη σφήνα στο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVnT60dvrgw&t=1822 :* "...υποννοείται δηλαδή ότι η απόδοση μπορεί να ξεπεράσει το 100%; Και από που θα προέρχεται αυτό;"*
Για να το δικαιολογήσει αυτό ο Ζωγράφος, αφού δεν είπε τίποτα για το 100% συν που ρωτήσατε λέει στο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVnT60dvrgw&t=1864 *"...επειδή λοιπόν η δική μας η μηχανή η πρόταση αλλά εν συντομία να την λέμε μηχανή, ο μηχανισμός, δουλευει σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες, η διαφορά ως προς τη θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος είναι συγκεκριμένη, αυτή τη διαφορά την εκμεταλεύεται η μηχανή και αυξάνει ακόμη περισσότερο... είναι δηλαδή μια μορφή ενέργειας που την εκμεταλεύεται η μηχανή έτσι αυξάνει ακόμη περισσότερο τον βαθμό απόδοσής της".*
Εσείς κύριε Γεώργιε: *"Και από πού την βρίσκει; Από πού την παίρνει;"*
Συνεχίζει απτόητος: *"Από το περιβάλλον είπαμε... Αν το περιβάλλον έχει 32 βαθμούς Κελσίου και η μηχανή, η καρδιά, όπως το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές λειτουργεί σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες.."*
Επειδή είναι κουραστικό θα σταματήσω εδώ γιατί μπορείτε να τα δείτε εκεί. Είναι αυτό περιγραφή *θερμικής μηχανής* όπως ακριβώς είπε ο Ζωγράφος λίγα λεπτά πιο πρίν ναι ή όχι; Αυτή δεν είναι η *βασική αρχή λειτουργίας των θερμικών μηχανών; Η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας;*
Λίγο πιο κάτω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVnT60dvrgw&t=1940 ο δημοσιογράφος ουσιαστικά ρωτά αν είναι θερμική μηχανή!* "Δηλαδή όσο πιο χαμηλή θερμοκρασία άρα και μεγαλύτερη διαφορά με τη θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος..."*
Και τον διακόπτεται εσείς κύριε Γεώργιε και λέτε το αείμνηστο:* "Όχι έχει το 100% αλλά μπορεί να πάρει και από το περιβάλλον ενέργεια οπότε να πάει στο 102 λέω εγώ..."* !!!!!!!!
Και αμέσως μετά  πάλι εσείς: *"Δεν υπάρχει αεικίνητο..."*
Δηλαδή κύριε Γεώργιε *απόδοση 102% αλλά όχι αεικίνητο*; *Εκμεταλεύεται τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας με το περιβάλλον αλλά δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή*; Για βοηθήστε λίγο εδώ... Το βίντεο είναι από το επίσημο κανάλι της zougla tv στο youtube. Δεν μπορείτε να κατηγορήσετε κανένα και τίποτα για παραποίηση. Σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς "...εξηγήσατε την άποψή σας ζωντανά στο γυαλί";

----------

kioan (09-10-18)

----------


## rama

Μου χάλασες το όνειρο. Δηλαδή η "μηχανή" δουλεύει μόνο σε θερμά κλίματα?
Στο εξοχικό στην Ανταρκτική αναγκαστικά θα συνεχίσω να βασίζομαι στον πυρηνικό σταθμό.

----------


## George Pap

Οι νόμοι είναι για να παρακάπτονται ή ακόμη και να καταργούνται αν χρειαστεί. Άσε που ο 2ος θερμοδυναμικός δεν είναι νόμος αλλά αξίωμα, δηλαδή αναπόδεικτοι και εμπειρικοί σύμφωνα με τις γνώσεις της εποχής, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση πριν 200 χρόνια.
http://de.arxiv.org/abs/cond-mat/0208564
Και όποιος θέλει μιά επιστημονική νουβέλα και έχει υψηλή νοημοσύνη αποδεδειγμένη απο την MENSA ας κατεβάσει το Pdf αρχείο που είναι στο παραπάνω σύνδεσμο και ότι καταλάβει.

----------


## nepomuk

Αρχισανε τα Οργανα. Part I.

----------


## kioan

Εδώ βέβαια δεν κάνουμε συζήτηση περί θεωρητικής φυσικής. 

Υποτίθεται υπάρχουν παραπάνω του ενός χειροπιαστά πρωτότυπα συσκευής που λειτουργούν. 
Εκτός αν πρόκειται περί *απατεώνα* (πράγμα στο οποίο συμφωνεί και το google δηλαδή) 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

Τελικα ειστε παντως καιρου "ερευνητες/εφευρετες".
Δεν εχετε τσιπα μεσα σας και στη θεση σας θα πηγαινα σε καποιο γιατρο γιατι προκειται για ιατρικο προβλημα πλεον.

Δεν εχετε την παραμικρη αισθηση και κατανοηση των πραγματων, των μαθηματικα αποδεδειγμενων γεγονοτων. Τι επιστημονες της πλακας ειστε ρε παληκαρια; Οι συσκευες του ΠΖ και οι γνωσεις σας πανω στο αντικειμενο που ασχολειστε ειναι επιπεδου Λυκειου (με το καινουριο συστημα κι οχι με τις δεσμες  :Very Happy:  ).

Δε σεβεστε τα χαρτια σας και τα πτυχια σας (αν εχετε κατι απο αυτα δηλαδη) και βγαινετε δημοσιως κι αμολατε αρλουμπες κοροϊδευοντας τον κοσμο και περιμενοντας μπας και τσιμπησετε καμια χρηματοδοτηση; Γιατι μαζευτηκατε ολοι και γινατε συγκεκριμενη συντεχνια και δε δεχεστε εξωτερικες αλλα ανεξαρτητες αποψεις; Γιαννης πινει, Γιαννης κερναει. Μαζευεστε σαν τα προβατα στις εκπομπες σας και ευλογατε τα γενια σας. Ενα σοβαρο paper που να αποδυκνυει τις παπαριες σας ελεγμενο απο παγκοσμιο οργανισμο (πχ IEEE) θα αρκουσε για να κλεισετε τα στοματα ολων μας. Η παπατζα και το ψεμμα εχει ξεχειλησει απο τα μπατζακια.

Απο την αλλη, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ειστε τοσο μα τοσο ασχετοι (σε πολυ μεγαλυτερη κλιμακα απο οτι εχει περιγραφει σε ολο αυτο το νημα) και απλα να τρολλαρατε εις το διηνεκες... Αλλιως ειπαμε και πιο πανω... "Γιατρε, εχω προβλημα"...

----------

kioan (09-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

Τόσο πολύ σου άρεσε η σοφία περί απατεώνα που την επαναλαμβάνεις συνέχεια; Αν γκουγκλάρης Πέτρος Ζωγράφος και καπάκι Ιωσήφ Παπαδόπουλος ή Ares mares θα έχεις σχεδόν ταυτόσημο αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## George Pap

Η δικιά σου κι αν δεν είναι επιστημονική προσέγγιση κε Nestora

----------


## kioan

> μπλα μπλα μπλα



Ασε τα πολύπλοκα και λυσε μας μερικές απορίες για να καταλαβαίνουν και οι κατωτέρου IQ:

Πες μας λιγα λόγια και για την λύση στο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα από την ενέργεια που παράγουν τα καζανάκια. Υπάρχει κανένα paper που να περιγράφει πως πολλαπλασιάζεται στο άπειρο η παραγόμενη ενέργεια όσο προσθέτουμε εν σειρά υδροστρόβιλους σε δεδομένο αγωγό νερού, όπως δηλαδή μας περιέγραψε ο "εφευρέτης"; 

Μηπως για το στοιχείο peltier που θα λύσει το ενεργειακό μιας οικίας λειτουργωντας με ρεσό υπάρχει κάποια μελέτη; 

Σε όλα τα παραπάνω δεν ισχύει ο 2ος θερμοδυναμικός νομος; 


Α και μιας και έχεις πρόσβαση σε βάσεις με επιστημονικά papers,  δείξε μας και κάποιο το οποίο να περιγράφει τις yagi που είναι σαν βραστήρες και λειτουργούν βυθισμένες σε νερό. 



Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Μην αλλάζετε κουβέντα. Γράφετε εντός θέματος ή μη γράφετε καθόλου. 

Τα offtopic θα διαγράφονται. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> Μην αλλάζετε κουβέντα. Γράφετε εντός θέματος ή μη γράφετε καθόλου. 
> 
> Τα offtopic θα διαγράφονται. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Σωστή κίνηση, ήρθε η ώρα να αποκτήσει αυτό το θέμα μιά σοβαρότητα και όχι ειρωνίες, χλευασμούς και χαβαλέ.
Οι παρουσιάσεις του ΠΖ για τα θέματα που αναφέρεται είχαν ως σκοπό να εντριφύσει ο απλός κόσμος στον κόσμο της φυσικής. Δεν έχουν σχέση με 2ο ΘΝ και είναι απλές μετατροπές ενέργειας με υλικά από τα σκουπίδια ηλεκτρολογικών και μη.

----------


## jimk

Αυτο εδω τωρα τι ακριβως ειναι;  https://www.facebook.com/panos.trimi...up7nEtxiz5CSrU

----------


## kioan

> Οι παρουσιάσεις του ΠΖ για τα θέματα που αναφέρεται είχαν ως σκοπό να εντριφύσει ο απλός κόσμος στον κόσμο της φυσικής. Δεν έχουν σχέση με 2ο ΘΝ και είναι απλές μετατροπές ενέργειας με υλικά από τα σκουπίδια ηλεκτρολογικών και μη.



Ο άνθρωπος αυτός ισχυρίζεται πως αν σε ενα δεδομένο σωλήνα νερού μπει μια ηλεκτρογεννήτρια που παράγει X Watts, τότε n τέτοιοι υδροστρόβιλοι τοποθετημένοι εν σειρά στον ιδιο σωλήνα, θα παράγουν n*X Watts. 
Αυτό δεν αποτελεί τρόπο για να εντρυφήσει ο απλός κόσμος στην Φυσική, αλλά απόδειξη πως αυτός που μιλάει δεν κατανοεί βασικές αρχές της. 

Ομοίως και η επίδειξη ενός κοινού βραστήρα νερού λέγοντας πως αποτελεί κεραία yagi η οποία λειτουργεί υποβρυχίως σε συχνότητες Terahertz. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> Ο άνθρωπος αυτός ισχυρίζεται πως αν σε ενα δεδομένο σωλήνα νερού μπει μια ηλεκτρογεννήτρια που παράγει X Watts, τότε n τέτοιοι υδροστρόβιλοι τοποθετημένοι εν σειρά στον ιδιο σωλήνα, θα παράγουν n*X Watts. 
> Αυτό δεν αποτελεί τρόπο για να εντρυφήσει ο απλός κόσμος στην Φυσική, αλλά απόδειξη πως αυτός που μιλάει δεν κατανοεί βασικές αρχές της. 
> 
> Ομοίως και η επίδειξη ενός κοινού βραστήρα νερού λέγοντας πως αποτελεί κεραία yagi η οποία λειτουργεί υποβρυχίως σε συχνότητες Terahertz. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορούν να εκλαϊκευτούν όσο χρειάζεται. Κάποια άλλα πρέπει να αποσιωποιηθούν για ευνόητους λόγους. Θα ήταν εντελώς ανεύθυνο να σου παρουσιάσει την gun diode που χρησιμοποιεί, οπότε βολέψου με βραστήρα.

----------


## George Pap

> Αυτο εδω τωρα τι ακριβως ειναι;  https://www.facebook.com/panos.trimi...up7nEtxiz5CSrU



Ηλεκτρομαγνητισμός. Έxει σχέση και με το Searl effect, μιά πολλά υποσχόμενη μέθοδο εκμετάλευσης του γήϊνου μαγνητικού πεδίου που θα φέρει τα πάνω κάτω όταν θα συνδιασθεί με τεχνητή νοημοσύνη.

----------


## nick1974

> Ασε τα πολύπλοκα και λυσε μας μερικές απορίες για να καταλαβαίνουν και οι κατωτέρου IQ:
> 
> Πες μας λιγα λόγια και για την λύση στο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα από την ενέργεια που παράγουν τα καζανάκια. Υπάρχει κανένα paper που να περιγράφει πως πολλαπασιάζεται στο άπειρο η παραγόμενη ενέργεια όσο προσθέτουμε εν σειρά υδροστρόβιλους σε δεδομένο αγωγό νερού, όπως δηλαδή μας περιέγραψε ο "εφευρέτης"; 
> 
> Μηπως για το στοιχείο peltier που θα λύσει το ενεργειακό μιας οικίας λειτουργωντας με ρεσό υπάρχει κάποια μελέτη; 
> 
> Σε όλα τα παραπάνω δεν ισχύει ο 2ος θερμοδυναμικός νομος; 
> 
> 
> ...



ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟΥΣ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΚΟ, ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!

και ποσα κιλα χαπια πρεπει να παρει καποιος για να μην πεθανει απ τα γελια

----------


## nick1974

> Κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορούν να εκλαϊκευτούν όσο χρειάζεται. Κάποια άλλα πρέπει να αποσιωποιηθούν για ευνόητους λόγους. Θα ήταν εντελώς ανεύθυνο να σου παρουσιάσει την gun diode που χρησιμοποιεί, οπότε βολέψου με βραστήρα.




ποια gun diode ρε "χημικε" ταξιτζη της συμφορας?
μονος του την εφτιαξε σαν τους ... πυκνωτεσ γραφενιου?


Ποσο ασχετος και κοπανος πρεπει να ναι καποιος για να φανταστει τετοιες βλακειες?

Μηπως και οι πριονισμενοι κυμματοδηγοι ηταν κι αυτοι ειδικης... (η ινδικης... ...τεσπα) κατασκευης ?  :Lol: 

ρε χαιβανι εδω μπηκες να μιλησεις με ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ, που ξερουν απ αυτα και τα χρησιμοποιουν, οχι με τα ζωντοβολα της αιρεσης σας, οποτε για πες ξεκαθαρα μια απαντηση: ΟΙ GUN DIODES ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟΥ Η ΤΙΣ ....ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΕ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ με ενα μιξερ και δυο σωβρακολαστιχα?

----------


## George Pap

[QUOTE=nick1974;854079]ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟΥΣ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΚΟ, ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!
Εσύ όταν μάθεις τι είναι Γραφένιο, βιολογικό, οργανικό Nafion θα σου εξηγήσω τα υπόλοιπα. Μέχρι τότε τράβα καμιά ορθοπεταλιά κόβωντας γύρο και ψάξε για κανά χορηγό.

----------


## nepomuk

Με τις πρωτες αψιμαχιες ,φανηκε να χανεται η ψυχραιμια ,να σβηνονται μηνυματα  κτλπ.
Αφου βρεθηκε ενας τροπος συνενοησης ,ας γυρισει ο τροχος και βλεπουμε.
Οσον αφορα τους υπερπυκνωτες γραφενιου , ο ισχυρισμος ακουστηκε εξωπραγματικος μεν ,αλλα ο μουστακιας
εχει δικαιωμα να κρυβει τα οπλα του.

----------


## nick1974

[QUOTE=George Pap;854081]



> ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟΥΣ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΚΟ, ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!
> Εσύ όταν μάθεις τι είναι Γραφένιο, βιολογικό, οργανικό Nafion θα σου εξηγήσω τα υπόλοιπα. Μέχρι τότε τράβα καμιά ορθοπεταλιά κόβωντας γύρο και ψάξε για κανά χορηγό.




Α οχι, ΕΣΥ να μας πεις για το γραφενιο.
εδω δεν εχει ζωντοβολα της ενεργειακης αιρεσης σας (εκτος απ το nepomuk) αλλα ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ

----------


## nick1974

> Με τις πρωτες αψιμαχιες ,φανηκε να χανεται η ψυχραιμια ,να σβηνονται μηνυματα  κτλπ.
> Αφου βρεθηκε ενας τροπος συνενοησης ,ας γυρισει ο τροχος και βλεπουμε.
> Οσον αφορα τους υπερπυκνωτες γραφενιου , ο ισχυρισμος ακουστηκε εξωπραγματικος μεν ,αλλα ο μουστακιας
> εχει δικαιωμα να κρυβει τα οπλα του.




ΝΑΙ, ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΑ ΜΑς ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΕ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΚΙ ΕΚΛΕΨΕ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΑΚΙΑ 20f ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ Η CAPACITOR BANK ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ 6700F !!!!!!! με κοστος της πλακας απο κινεζικους 380ρηδες  :hahahha: 

το ζωντοβολο σου εχει μεινει ακομα στους 100+100μF της tesla που επαιρνε πριν 30 χρονια απ το pop22w στο μοναστηρακι, οποτε θεωρει πως τα 20F που ειπε ειναι κατι τραγικα σπουδαιο που θα μπορουσε να επιτευχθει μονο με εξωτικα υλικα, στα οποια ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ!


btw να φανταστεις ενας Ρωσος στο aliexpress εχει χωσει αρνητικες στο μαγαζι που πουλαει 380F για 500  :Tongue2:  :Lol:  και οχι, δε χρησιμοποιει κανεις γραφενιο για μαλακιες, οχι γιατι δε γινεται αλλα γιατι ειναι εξωτικο και δεν υπαρχει λογος σπαταλης του (ακομα).
Κι επειδη το γραφενιο που χρησιμοποιουν τα εργαστηρια για πειραματισμους φτιαχνεται απ τα ιδια, ο  ζωντοβολος που το βρηκε και πως το φτιαξε? με μαρμαλαδα και μπεσαμελ στο μιξερ του? 
βεβαια αν επεφτε γραφενιο στα χερια του ζωντοβολου σιγουρα το πρωτο που θα σκεφτοταν να το κανει ειναι ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ!!!!  :hahahha:  (το επομενο τι θα ταν? κανα ΡΟΠΑΛΟ για να κραταμε τις αρκουδες και τα μαμουθ μακρυα? )
Ο τυπος εχει πεταξει τετοια πυροτουβλα που πριν μιλησει για πυκνωτες γραφενιου ηθελα να του βγαλω το μουστακι τριχα τριχα, αλλα τωρα θα ηθελα να το χρησιμοποιησω για φυτιλι (βλεπεις εμεις οι εβαιομασσωνοι ανθελληνες πετρελαιαδες εμποροι φωτοβολταικων μισουμε τους ερευνητρε  ευεργετες της ανθρωποτητας)

----------


## nepomuk

> Η CAPACITOR BANK ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ 6700F !!!!!!! με κοστος της πλακας απο κινεζικους 380ρηδες 
> 
> Ο ζωντοβολος που το βρηκε και πως το φτιαξε? με μαρμαλαδα και μπεσαμελ στο μιξερ του?




Κατ'αρχην ψυχραιμια ,αποφυγη ακραιων χαρακτηρισμων κτλπ , τωρα που πετυχαμε τον Παπ στις καλες του , μπας και βγει κατι θετικο ,
μια ειδηση κτλπ .

Κατα τα λοιπα ειναι γνωστο οτι εισαι τυπος XXL  με ακριβα γουστα στα ηλεκτρονικα ,οποτε δεν αγοραζεις Audiophile πυκνωτες απο Κινεζους .

Λογικοτατες ολες οι αποριες σου ,ειναι και δικες μου και ολων .Μια εξηγηση ειναι οτι ο μουστακιας -για δυσνοητους λογους- επελεξε να κρατα "μυστικους"
τους κορυφαιους συνεργατες του ,για τοσο μεγαλο διαστημα .Κατα καιρους βγαζει ανακοινωσεις που υποδηλωνουν την συνεργασια του με κορυφαια 
εργαστηρια ,οποτε εχει προσβαση σε εξωτικα υλικα και οργανα υπερυψηλης ακριβειας .

----------


## nick1974

> Κατα τα λοιπα ειναι γνωστο οτι εισαι τυπος XXL  με ακριβα γουστα στα ηλεκτρονικα ,οποτε δεν αγοραζεις Audiophile πυκνωτες απο Κινεζους .



κατ αρχας μην μπερδευεις τους Audiophile με τους audiofool.
ΞΕΡΩ τι αγοραζω ασχετα απο που αγοραζω 





> Λογικοτατες ολες οι αποριες σου



αποριες?  :hahahha: 




> ,ειναι και δικες μου και ολων .Μια εξηγηση ειναι οτι ο μουστακιας -για δυσνοητους λογους- επελεξε να κρατα "μυστικους"
> τους κορυφαιους συνεργατες του ,για τοσο μεγαλο διαστημα .Κατα καιρους βγαζει ανακοινωσεις που υποδηλωνουν την συνεργασια του με κορυφαια 
> εργαστηρια ,οποτε εχει προσβαση σε εξωτικα υλικα και οργανα υπερυψηλης ακριβειας .



μια αλλη εξηγηση τη δινει το ξυραφι του Οκαμ

----------


## leosedf

> Κατα καιρους βγαζει ανακοινωσεις που υποδηλωνουν την συνεργασια του με κορυφαια 
> εργαστηρια ,οποτε εχει προσβαση σε εξωτικα υλικα και οργανα υπερυψηλης ακριβειας .



Ναι και του λένε έλα ρε φίλε έχουμε 3 κιλά γραφένιο που μας έμεινε αμανάτι δεν το παίρνεις μπας και φτιάξεις τίποτα?
Αφού υποτίθεται έχει τα υψηλής τεχνολογίας μηχανήματα του 70-80 στην κουζίνα του τι τα θέλει τα άλλα μηχανήματα εκτός? Εκτός και αν του λένε δε βαριέσαι μπες μέσα και παίξε με οτι θες απλά άστο εκεί που το βρήκες.


Ας μιλήσει με τεχνικούς όρους ο Pap γιατί φοβάται? Δε μιλάει στα πρόβατα του ιντερνετς που τους ακολουθούν, σε ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν μιλάει. Απλά ως τώρα πάπιες, ο FreeEnergy ρώτησε απάντηση δεν πήρε.

----------

nick1974 (09-10-18)

----------


## nestoras

> Η δικιά σου κι αν δεν είναι επιστημονική προσέγγιση κε Nestora



Καποιος γνωστης του αντικειμενου δε χρειαζεται να δει παραπανω απο δεκα λεπτα για να καταλαβει τη μουφα ολου του θεματος. Ασχοληθηκα πολυ περισσοτερο με τις "εφευρεσεις" και μπορειτε να αναρεξετε στο παρον νημα για να δειτε την αποψη μου.

Στο θεμα μας: "Ποια ειναι η αποψη σας για την απολαβη μιας κεραιας τυπου βραστηρα/yagi"??

Τα 30db "απολαβης" οντως πολλαπλασιαζουν την ενεργεια κατα 2^10 φορες, χωρις να χρειαζεται καν εξωτερικη πηγη για να παρεχει αυτη την ενεργεια; Υπαρχει το σχετικο βιντεακι με τον επιστημονα να εξηγει οτι το σημαντικο ειναι η "απολαβη"... Τι ειδους επιστημονικη προσεγγιση θα περιμενατε οταν ακους απο καποιον οτι με ενα ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΟ στοιχειο (κεραια) πολλαπλασιαζει την ενεργεια; Μην τρελαθουμε.

Για πειτε μας και για το γραφενιο... Με σκαρπελο και σφυρι τα φτιαχνει πραγματα; Με ποιο εξοπλισμο κανει την ερευνα του ο επιστημονας; Με τα αρχαια οργανα που εδειξε στο εργαστηριο του σπιτιου του (καβατζωμενα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα απο αντικατασταση με νεα προ 20ετιας :Wink: . Ειδατε ποτε σας σοβαρο εξοπλισμο; Κανατε ποτε σας εστω και μια μετρηση στην ταξη μεγεθους συχνοτητων που αναφερονται;

Τελος, κατι σημαντικο για τη ροη της κουβεντας. Τι ακριβως ρολο παιζετε σε ολη την υποθεση ΠΖ; Προσφερετε καποια βοηθεια/υποστηριξη; Ειστε βαλτός (αβανταδόρος) για προσωπικους λόγους; Εχετε καποια αμεση επαφη με την επιστημη γενικοτερα; Μπορειτε να ανταπεξελθετε σε μια συζητηση χωρις να κανετε διαρκως αναζητησεις στο google για ψαγμενους/ψαρωτικους ορους;

Δωστε μας ενα σημαδι οτι κατανοειτε βασικες αρχες και αξιωματα της φυσικης και του ηλεκτρισμου για σταματησουμε να σας επιτιθομαστε σαν να ειστε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ!

----------


## nick1974

> Ναι και του λένε έλα ρε φίλε έχουμε 3 κιλά γραφένιο που μας έμεινε αμανάτι δεν το παίρνεις μπας και φτιάξεις τίποτα?.



ελα ρε εχει και συνεχεια: ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ!!!!! 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορούν να εκλαϊκευτούν όσο χρειάζεται.



Εκλαΐκευση είναι η παρουσίαση εννοιών με τρόπο κατανοητό από το ευρύ κοινό.
Εκλαΐκευση σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει παραποίηση βασικών εννοιών. 
Ο ισχυρισμός πως οι εν σειρά υδροστρόβιλοι παραγουν άπειρη ενέργεια δεν αποτελεί εκλαΐκευση, είναι βιασμός της Φυσικής και δείχνει άτομο που αγνοεί ακόμα και βασικές αρχές της.






> Θα ήταν εντελώς ανεύθυνο να σου παρουσιάσει την gun diode που χρησιμοποιεί, οπότε βολέψου με βραστήρα.



Όχι δεν πάει έτσι. Όταν δείχνει βραστήρα για yagi δείχνει το πόσο απατεώνας είναι. Αν ήθελε να κρύψει κάτι, να μην το έδειχνε. Αντι αυτού ζήτησε να κάνει κοντινό η κάμερα για να φανεί η κεραία yagi και προσπαθούσε να θαμπώσει τους τηλεθεατές λέγοντας πόσο εξωτική τεχνολογία είναι η yagi. 

Αλλά έστω πως είναι όπως τα λες και δεν είναι απατεώνας αλλά εβαλε επίτηδες βραστήρα για να μην του αντιγράψουμε τα σχέδια. Δεν μας εξήγησες όμως, η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή που την έδειξε εκεί μπροστά σε όλους να λειτουργεί, *πώς είναι δυνατόν να λειτούργησε και να έκανε την υποτιθέμενη σχάση νερού εχοντας έναν βραστήρα αντι για κανονική κεραία; ε;*  

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> Ναι και του λένε έλα ρε φίλε έχουμε 3 κιλά γραφένιο που μας έμεινε αμανάτι δεν το παίρνεις μπας και φτιάξεις τίποτα?
> Αφού υποτίθεται έχει τα υψηλής τεχνολογίας μηχανήματα του 70-80 στην κουζίνα του τι τα θέλει τα άλλα μηχανήματα εκτός? Εκτός και αν του λένε δε βαριέσαι μπες μέσα και παίξε με οτι θες απλά άστο εκεί που το βρήκες.
> 
> 
> Ας μιλήσει με τεχνικούς όρους ο Pap γιατί φοβάται? Δε μιλάει στα πρόβατα του ιντερνετς που τους ακολουθούν, σε ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν μιλάει. Απλά ως τώρα πάπιες, ο FreeEnergy ρώτησε απάντηση δεν πήρε.



Ασφαλώς και έδωσα απαντήσεις, τώρα εάν εσύ δεν είσαι σε θέση να τις καταλάβεις πρόβλημά σου. Αλλά τι περιμένεις από έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος εύχεται να πεθάνει ο ΠΖ για να μείνουμε εμείς με τα φύκια. Αυτό είναι το επίπεδό σου αγαπητέ. Όμως ΤΟ ΠΟΤΑΜΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ. Ζωή να έχει ο άνθρωπος αλλά αφού κατάφερε να βρει την εφεύρεση της χιλιετίας κάποιος θα πάρει την σκυτάλη. Λυπάμε απλώς για την κατάντια σου.

----------


## leosedf

> Ασφαλώς και έδωσα απαντήσεις, τώρα εάν εσύ δεν είσαι σε θέση να τις καταλάβεις πρόβλημά σου. Αλλά τι περιμένεις από έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος εύχεται να πεθάνει ο ΠΖ για να μείνουμε εμείς με τα φύκια. Αυτό είναι το επίπεδό σου αγαπητέ. Όμως ΤΟ ΠΟΤΑΜΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ. Ζωή να έχει ο άνθρωπος αλλά αφού κατάφερε να βρει την εφεύρεση της χιλιετίας κάποιος θα πάρει την σκυτάλη. Λυπάμε απλώς για την κατάντια σου.



Ναι λυπήσου όσο θες, απαντήσεις δώσε.
Μπορείς να φέρεις και μέλη της δήθεν ερευνητικής ομάδας εδώ αν ζορίζεσαι να απαντήσουν και αυτοί. Τα @@ της χιλιετίας βρήκε. Ο καημένος πρέπει να τον λυπηθούμε κιόλας.

Η μιλήστε η αποδεχτείτε οτι είστε απατεώνες μιας και έχετε επίπεδο υποτίθεται, αρκετά ανεχτήκαμε τις παπαριές στο τετράγωνο.

----------


## nick1974

> Αλλά τι περιμένεις από έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος εύχεται να πεθάνει ο ΠΖ για να μείνουμε εμείς με τα φύκια. Αυτό είναι το επίπεδό σου αγαπητέ. Όμως ΤΟ ΠΟΤΑΜΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ. Ζωή να έχει ο άνθρωπος αλλά αφού κατάφερε να βρει την εφεύρεση της χιλιετίας κάποιος θα πάρει την σκυτάλη. Λυπάμε απλώς για την κατάντια σου.



θα πεθανει αγαπητε.
Αφου παει κοντρα στα συμφεροντα μας και θελει να σταματησουν οι κοινοι θνητοι να χρησιμοποιουν πετρελαιο και φωτοβολταικα εσκαψε ηδη τον ταφο του.
Ηδη εχουμε παραγγειλει κι ερχονται με DHL μια δημηρια ninja (με στολες γραφενιου) απ την Osaka.
Οι πρωτοι εχουν ηδη φτασει μεσω Κινας αλλα κολλησαν λιγο στο τελωνειο λογο συριζα

----------


## kioan

> Ασφαλώς και έδωσα απαντήσεις, τώρα εάν εσύ δεν είσαι σε θέση να τις καταλάβεις πρόβλημά σου.



Συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις στα πολύ συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα που έχουν τεθεί δεν έδωσες. Αλλά αν έδωσες και δεν έγιναν κατανοητές, δοκίμασε να τις εξηγήσεις με απλά λόγια  Η προσπάθεια σου αυτή ίσως βοηθήσει και στην καλύτερη κατανόηση κάποιων θεμάτων και απο εσένα τον ίδιο. 




_"If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough."
"Δεν έχεις πλήρη κατανόηση για κάτι, αν δεν μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις με απλά λόγια."_ 
- Albert Einstein 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> Αλλά έστω πως είναι όπως τα λες και δεν είναι απατεώνας αλλά εβαλε επίτηδες βραστήρα για να μην του αντιγράψουμε τα σχέδια. Δεν μας εξήγησες όμως, η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή που την έδειξε εκεί μπροστά σε όλους να λειτουργεί, *πώς είναι δυνατόν να λειτούργησε και να έκανε την υποτιθέμενη σχάση νερού εχοντας έναν βραστήρα αντι για κανονική κεραία; ε;*  
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Κάποια πράγματα λέγονται και κάποια δεν πρέπει. Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι έδειξε πολύ περισσότερα από ότι έπρεπε. Στην θέση του θα είχα ένα κλειστό κουτί σε μικρό μέγεθος χωρίς πολλά στολίδια και όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε. Και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα έλυνα την συσκευή. Ο Πέτρος όμως είναι απλός και νοιωθει υποχρεωμένος να απαντάει έμπρακτα σε κάθε λάσπη που δέχεται. Έτσι είναι και γι αυτό τον αγαπάει ο κόσμος.

----------


## nick1974

κρατηστε το μυστικο λοιπον  και μην πειτε τιποτα στο γιατρο, ειναι ο ΕΧΘΡΟΣ!
Αληθεια εδω μεσα γιατι μπηκες ρε φιλε? για να πεις μπαρουφες ασπρες και παχιες?

----------


## George Pap

Σας έδωσα πολύ τροφή για σκέψη. Δεν θα τα πούμε όλα σε ένα βράδυ, θα πάρετε overdose. ( Πολλά νεύρα leosedf)

----------


## kioan

> Ο Πέτρος όμως είναι απλός και νοιωθει υποχρεωμένος να απαντάει έμπρακτα σε κάθε λάσπη που δέχεται. Έτσι είναι και γι αυτό τον αγαπάει ο κόσμος.



Δεν απάντησες όμως:

Η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή που την έδειξε εκεί μπροστά σε όλους να λειτουργεί, * πώς είναι δυνατόν να λειτούργησε και να έκανε την υποτιθέμενη σχάση νερού εχοντας έναν βραστήρα αντι για κανονική κεραία;* 


Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Σας έδωσα πολύ τροφή για σκέψη.



Νταξει φερε και μια σοδα τωρα να ρευτουμε






> Δεν θα τα πούμε όλα σε ένα βράδυ,



καλα αυτα που δεν εντυπωσιαζουν ηλιθια προβατα του συνναφιου σου εχω την εντυπωση πως δε θα τα πουμε ποτε






> θα πάρετε overdose.



εχουμε ηδη παθει, με τα Thz, τους χειροποιητους χωριατικους πυκνωτες απο αγνο παρθενο γραφενιο, τα ρωσικα κομπρεσερ που εκτονωνουν 20 bar, τις ροδες ποδηλατου που θα στελνε....στην Αφρικανικη πρεσβεια, τα πελτιε (και οχι πελτιερ) με το ρεσω (που δεν καταφερε καν να πετυχει αν και ειναι απλο πειραμα πανευκολο) τις κεραιες yagi που εκπεμπουν τεραχερτζ μεσα στο νερο και μοιαζουν με βραστηρες, τους ...."ταλαντωτες" απο dvd και αλλα τοσα

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δεν απαντήσατε / σχολιάσατε τις δικές μου απορίες κύριε George Pap. Παράθεσα συνδέσμους για το επίσημο βίντεο από το zougla tv που λέγονται ...απίστευτα πράγματα και από τον ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη και από εσάς για αποδόσεις 102% και για εκμετάλευση διαφοράς θερμοκρασίας αλλά δεν είναι αεικίνητο δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή. Τα σχόλιά σας για αυτό; *( - 1 -)*
Τα σχόλιά σας για ..αυτά http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840882 ; *( - 2 - )*
Θα μπορούσαμε να κρατήσουμε τα σχόλια σε ένα είδος ερωτο-απαντήσεων χωρίς να ξεφεύγουμε. Εσείς μόνος σας γίνατε τιμητής και ορκισμένος φρουρός της ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεσης άρα σε εσάς πέφτει το βάρος των απαντήσεων.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά η απάντησή σας για τις απίστευτες δηλώσεις περί μη θερμικής μηχανής είναι η παράθεση ενός κειμένου για το πως η κίνηση Brown κβαντικά συνδεμένων σωματιδίων μπορεί να παραβιάσει τον δεύτερο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο; Θα μπορούτε παρακαλώ σαν χημικός που είστε να το ξεκαθαρίσετε αυτό; Σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς της όλης διαδικασίας διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες εμφανίζεται αυτό το συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο; ( - 3 - )
Θα θέλατε παρακαλώ να απαντήσετε επίσης σε μια πολύ απλή απορία; Αφού σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτη https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I&t=1764 : από 350mW ( χιλιοστά του βατ ) με ένα σύστημα κεραιών τα κάνει ...200W !! Τότε τι την θέλουμε τη διάσπαση νερού; Γιατί να μπλέξουμε με ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις, από νερό σε υδρογόνο και από υδρογόνο σε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα όταν έχουμε ήδη υπερ-απόδοση ( overunity ) στην αρχή κιόλας; *( - 4 - )*
Επειδή είστε χημικός για δείτε και ακούστε αυτό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0HREG3zlN0&t=1617 . Ισχυρίζεται ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης ότι ένα ...καζανάκι εκεί είναι ένα σύστημα ψύξης ( !! ) του υδρογόνου γιατί λέει το υδρογόνο παράγεται στους 60 ( - εξήντα - ) βαθμούς! Μα καλά, δεν είπε ότι η "καρδιά της συσκευής" είναι σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες; *( - 5 - )*
Να περιμένω απαντήσεις - σχόλια για αυτά; Μπορείτε όμως παρακαλώ να είστε συγκεκριμένος και όχι "...απάντησα αλλά δεν κατάλαβες"; Σας παρακαλώ πολύ δοκιμάστε μας με την πιο "σκληρή" θεωρητική φυσική και χημεία. Όχι ένα άρθρο γενικά για φαινόμενα που σε πολύ συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις παραβιάζουν νόμους. Σε τελική ανάλυση οι εξαιρέσεις επιβαιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα... Για να βοηθήσω αρίθμησα τις απορίες μου. Μπορείτε αν θέλετε να απαντήσετε κι εσείς με ένα παρόμοιο σύστημα αρίθμησης.

----------

kioan (10-10-18)

----------


## παπι_

> Οι νόμοι είναι για να παρακάπτονται ή ακόμη και να καταργούνται αν χρειαστεί. Άσε που ο 2ος θερμοδυναμικός δεν είναι νόμος αλλά αξίωμα, δηλαδή αναπόδεικτοι και εμπειρικοί σύμφωνα με τις γνώσεις της εποχής, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση πριν 200 χρόνια.
> http://de.arxiv.org/abs/cond-mat/0208564
> Και όποιος θέλει μιά επιστημονική νουβέλα και έχει υψηλή νοημοσύνη αποδεδειγμένη απο την MENSA ας κατεβάσει το Pdf αρχείο που είναι στο παραπάνω σύνδεσμο και ότι καταλάβει.



Dafuq???? 

Παιδες εψαξα μερικες σελιδες αλλα δεν βρηκα τις τοστιερες με του vortex. Κανα λινκ; Α και το αλλο με τους πικνοτες ζωικης προέλευσης.

----------


## mtzag

Καπου ειχανε πει στον ψευτικο τυπο οτι η συσκευη του πετρου ζωγραφου  καταργει το δευτερο θερμοδυναμικο νομο και ειτανε παροντες φυσικοι.
Εκει σταματησα να παρακολουθω και καταλαβα οτι ειναι και αυτοι στο κολπο για να δαγκασουνε οποιο βρουνε.

Κανενα νομο της φυσικης δε καταργει ο πετρος ζωγραφος απλα ειναι τσαρτανος της κακιας ωρας(στυλ νερο καματερου/φραπελια/δηλητηριο μπλε σκορπιου κτλπ)
που μονο ασχετους μπορει να κοροιδεψει και αυτο για πολυ λιγο..

----------


## nikospag

> Μια και είσαι *καινούργιος* μαχητής, μπορείς να το δεις το βίντεο και ίσως η *ιδιοφυία σου* σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις κάτι.



Καταρχήν δεν είμαι πολέμιος κανενός. Δεν έχω τίποτα εναντίον του ανθρώπου ΠΖ και φυσικά δεν έχω τίποτα εναντίον σου ως άνθρωπο. Ίσα-ίσα, μου είσαι συμπαθής φυσιογνωμικά, και ίσως να ήμασταν και φίλοι αν τύχαινε να διασταυρωθούν οι δρόμοι μας. Όμως θα είχαμε διαρκώς επιστημονική διαφωνία. Και μάλιστα ως φίλος θα σου έλεγα ότι εκτίθεσαι ως επιστήμονας.

Αν και οι προλαλήσαντες με κάλυψαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό, εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση το εξής:
Στο 8:44 του βίντεο https://youtu.be/OVnT60dvrgw?t=517 ο ΠΖ λέει οτι *"δεν έχει ανάγκη την θερμότητα η δική μας η συσκευή"*, και λιγο πιο μετά λέει οτι λειτουργεί σε *χαμηλή θερμοκρασία* και *εκμεταλλεύεται την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας* απο το περιβάλλον για να παράγει την παραπάνω ενέργεια ώστε να ξεπεράσει το 100%.
Τελικά έχει ή δεν έχει ανάγκη την θερμότητα?

Άρα, όπως σωστά τόνισε ο FreeEnergy, η συσκευή ΠΖ περιλαμβάνει και μια *θερμική μηχανή* που παράγει ενέργεια από την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας. (δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά). 
Μάλιστα. Όμως θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει και μια *ψυκτική μηχανή* (δηλ αντίστροφη θερμική μηχανή) για να "κρατάει" χαμηλά την θερμοκρασία εντός της συσκευής. Σωστά?

Έφτιαξα λοιπόν ένα μπλοκ διάγραμμα που δείχνει την ροή ενέργειας σε μια συσκευή που "εκμεταλλεύεται" την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας από το περιβάλλον.
thermPZ.svg.png

Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις πως μια τέτοια συσκευή θα παράγει ενέργεια από την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας από το περιβάλλον?

Και να σε ρωτήσω κάτι στα σοβαρά, 
πιστεύεις πραγματικά (ως επιστήμονας) ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει ποτέ μια συσκευή με απόδοση 100% ή και πάνω από αυτήν?
Σε ρωτάω για να ξέρω πως να σε αντιμετωπίσω.

ΥΓ1. Η κβαντική κίνηση Brown είναι απλώς μια θεωρία από τις πολλές που δημοσιεύονται στο πανεπιστήμιο του Cornell. Και η θεωρία της λειτουργίας του συστήματος πρόγνωσης σεισμών BAN εκεί δημοσιεύτηκε, αλλά δεν αποδείχτηκε η αποτελεσματικότητα του μέχρι σήμερα. 
Τουλάχιστον αυτή δημοσιεύτηκε στο Cornell,

----------


## nepomuk

Με τις αστοχιες εκατερωθεν να περιοριζονται συν τω χρονω ,ο διαλογος που ξεκινησε κατι καλο θα βγαλει .
Με την συλλογικη ευφυια που επικαλεστηκε και ο Παπ ,αυτη τη στιγμη δειχνει αποδυναμωμενος .
Να υπενθυμισω οτι τα βιντεο του Μακη ηταν κομμενα και ραμμενα ,τιποτα ζωντανο ,ολα στημμενα επιτηδευμενα .
Συνεπως αλλα εδειχνε ο φακος και αλλη συσκευη λειτουργουσε .ΑΝ δεν ειναι  απατη .

Στη παρουσια του με τον πετρο στο γυαλι ο παπ μιλησε για ενα τοσο δα πραγματακι , που δεν χορταινε να το κοιταει κτλπ  ..
Κατι σαν την "διακοσαρα" υπο αναπτυξη με τα εξαρτηματα υπερυψηλης τεχνολογιας  - ακυκλοφορητα στο εμποριο -  που 
επεδειχθη στον Ευπατριδη κ John Georgiou .

Καιρος δεν ειναι για να κλεισουν η ανοιξουν στοματα , να επιδειχθει κατι πραγματικα νεο απο την ομαδα πζ ;
Ο παπ ας εισηγηθει καταλληλως και τεσπα να μας πει περισσοτερα γι αυτο το πραγματακι των 300  γραμμαριων .
Ειναι το φετιχ του ;

----------


## nick1974

> ΑΝ δεν ειναι  απατη




καλα εσυ ελα να σου πουλησω μερικα θαυματουργα μπιχλιμπιδια εξοικονομισης ενεργειας κατ ευθειαν απ το μοναστηρι της παναγιτσας της κιλοβατωρισας


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

nestoras (10-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> το μοναστηρι της παναγιτσας της κιλοβατωρισας




Μα στη Σαλαμινα εδρευει η περιφημη μονη της Παναγιας της Φανερωμενης - μεγαλη η χαρη της- που καποια στιγμη
θα γινει το θαυμα και θα φανερωσει τα μυστικα ΠΖ Urbi et Orbi ,οπως εχει κανει ταμα ο ερευνητης.

----------


## kioan

> Με την συλλογικη ευφυια που επικαλεστηκε και ο Παπ ,αυτη τη στιγμη δειχνει αποδυναμωμενος .
> Να υπενθυμισω οτι τα βιντεο του Μακη ηταν κομμενα και ραμμενα ,τιποτα ζωντανο ,ολα στημμενα επιτηδευμενα .
> Συνεπως αλλα εδειχνε ο φακος και αλλη συσκευη λειτουργουσε .ΑΝ δεν ειναι  απατη .




Υπάρχουν δύο υποθέσεις που πρέπει να εξεταστούν (Α. για την εγκυρότητα του video και Β. για την εγκυρότητα της συσκευής) και η κάθε μία από αυτές μπορεί να είναι αληθής ή ψευδής:

*Α*. Το βίντεο είναι ακριβές, χωρίς μοντάζ, και μετέφερε ακριβώς το τι διαδραματίστηκε στο studio*Α'*. Το video έχει μονταριστεί με τρόπο που εξαπατά τον θεατή (έδειξε άλλα από όσα έγιναν ή έγιναν και επεμβάσεις πίσω από τις κάμερες οι οποίες δεν μεταδόθηκαν).*Β*. Η συσκευή στο video είναι όντως λειτουργική και μπορεί να παράγει ενέργεια από διάσπαση του νερού*Β'*. Η συσκευή στο video είναι απάτη, δεν μπορεί να παράγει ενέργεια από νερό και έχει κρυμμένη κάποια μπαταρία για να εξαπατήσει το κοινό.


Συνδυάζοντας με όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς τα παραπάνω, έχουμε συνολικά *4 περιπτώσεις υποθετικών σεναρίων* για το τι μπορεί να έγινε στην εκπομπή παρουσίασης:


*ΑΒ*: Απόλυτα *ακριβές video* και *λειτουργική συσκευή*. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση αναμένουμε λογικές εξηγήσεις σε συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα όπως αυτά που έχουμε πολλάκις επισημάνει κατά το παρελθόν. Για παράδειγμα ενδεικτικά αναφέρω τα εξής:
πώς ένας βραστήρας μπορεί να είναι υποβρύχια κεραία yagi;πώς οι κυματοδηγοί που είναι διαστασιολογημένοι για GHz μπορούν και μεταφέρουν συχνότητες THzπώς μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν οι παραπάνω κυματοδηγοί όταν είναι χονδροειδώς κομμένοι και τσακισμένοιπώς μια συσκευή κολλημένη με αλουμινοταινίες μπορεί να κρατήσει τις πολύ υψηλές πι'εσεις που υποτίθεται έχει στο εσωτερικό τηςτι ρόλο παίζουν τα τσακισμένα σωληνάκια που δεν συνδέονται πουθενά αλλά είναι χονδροειδώς βιδωμένα με νοβοπανόβιδες στο σασί της συσκευήςπώς γίνεται η καύση του παραγόμενου υδρογόνου να παράγει κάπνα παρόμοια δηλαδή με την ατελή καύση υδρογονανθράκων;

*ΑΒ'*: Απόλυτα *ακριβές video* και *συσκευή απάτη* που εξαπατά το κοινό με χρήση κάποιου είδους κρυμμένης μπαταρίας.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση έχουμε έναν τίμιο παρουσιαστή και πάνελ καλεσμένων που εξαπατήθηκαν από τον απατεώνα Πέτρο Ζωγράφο.

*Α'Β*: *Παραπλανητικό video* και *ύπαρξη λειτουργικής συσκευής* η οποία όμως δεν ήταν η ίδια με αυτήν που ανοίχτηκε για να δουν τηλεθεατές και καλεσμένοι. 
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση έχουμε έναν απατεώνα Πέτρο Ζωγράφο καθώς ο ίδιος επέμενε να δείξει άλλη συσκευή στις κάμερες και στο πάνελ των καλεσμένων, εξαπατώντας τους. Επίσης έχουμε ένα τηλεοπτικό studio από κόσμο που είτε συμμετέχει εις γνώσιν του στην απάτη, είτε ξεγελάστηκε από τους σχεδιαστές της απάτης.

*Α'Β'*: *Παραπλανητικό video* και *συσκευή απάτη*. 
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση οι υπεύθυνοι της εκπομπής είναι εξίσου απατεώνες με τον απατεώνα Πέτρο Ζωγράφο και οι υπόλοιποι καλεσμένοι είτε συμμετέχουν στην απάτη, είτε έχουν εξαπατηθεί από τους σχεδιαστές της.


Συνοψίζοντας:
Η περίπτωση *AB* είναι αυτή στην οποία θέλουν να πιστέψουν οι υποστηρικτές της συσκευής, αλλά για να μας πείσει πρέπει να απαντηθούν με πειστικό τρόπο μερικά πολύ απλά ερωτήματα. 
Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, η κοινή λογική μας οδηγεί να υποθέσουμε πως συμβαίνει κάτι από τις υπόλοιπες 3 περιπτώσεις (*AB'*, *A'B*, *A'B'*) με βασικό χαρακτηριστικό τους πως ο "εφευρέτης" είναι απατεώνας, είτε μόνος του, είτε με παρέα.




Όταν επιστρέψει ο George Pap, ας απαντήσει στα συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα αντί να προσπαθεί να μπερδέψει την συζήτηση με άσχετα papers. Αλλιώς να μην μπει στον κόπο να απαντήσει καθόλου. Όσο περισσότερο γράφει, έχοντας καταπιεί αμάσητα τα όσα παρουσίασε ο "εφευρέτης", κάνει κακό μόνο στον εαυτό του. Είτε εξισώνοντάς εαυτόν στο γνωστικό επίπεδο του "εφευρέτη", είτε καθιστώντας εαυτόν συμμέτοχο σε απάτη.

----------


## George Pap

ΞΞ΅ KionΞ±, ΟΟΞ±Ξ―Ξ± ΟΞ± Ξ,Ξ, ΟΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΌΟΟ Ξ*Ξ½Ξ± Ξ. Ξ*Ξ*ΟΞΉΟΞ· ΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ£Ξ΅ΟΟΞ*ΞΌΞ²ΟΞ· Ξ�ΞΌΞΏΟΞ½ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ΅ΟΞΌΞ*Ξ½ΞΏΟ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ*Ξ. ΞΞ²Ξ±Ξ»Ξ΅ ΟΞ΅ Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞΏΟΟΞ³Ξ―Ξ± ΞΌΞ―Ξ± ΟΟΟΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ� ΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞ*Ξ³Ξ΅ΞΈΞΏΟ ΟΞ¬ΟΞ΅Ο, ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ¬Ξ»Ξ±ΟΟΞ· ΟΞΊΞ*ΟΞΏ ΞΊΟΟΞΌΞ·ΞΌΞ±. Ξ€Ξ·Ξ½ ΟΟΞ½Ξ*Ξ΄Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ ΟΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΞ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΊΞ±, Ξ*ΟΟΞΉ Ξ±ΞΊΟΞΉΞ²ΟΟ ΟΟΟΟ ΟΞ±Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ΅ΟΞ―Ξ΄Ξ΅ΞΉΞΎΞ· ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΏΞ½ Georg Sch&#246;ll ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏ PBS. Ξ ΟΟΟΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ� Ξ±ΟΟΞ� Ξ·Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΊΟΟΞΏΞ΄ΞΏΟΞΏΟΟΞ΅ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ―ΟΞΉ Ξ΅ΟΞ― 4 ΟΟΞ΅Ο ΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΞ¬ΞΈΞ·ΟΞ± Ξ΅ΞΊΞ΅Ξ―!!! ΞΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΟΟΞ―Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ―ΟΞ΅ ΟΞ»Ξ± ΟΞ± ΟΟΟΞ± Ξ±Ξ½ΞΏΞΉΟΟΞ¬, ΟΞ·Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΏΟΞ¬ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ, pc ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ£Ξ§ΞΞΞΞ 4 Ξ©Ξ‘ΞΞ£ Ξ€Ξ ΞΞΞ£Ξ£ΞΞΞ ΞΞΞ€Ξ ΞΞΞ‘ΞΞΞΞΞΞ£ ΞΞΞ₯ΞΞΞΞΞ£, ΟΟΞΏΟ Ξ· ΞΊΟΟΞ―Ξ± ΞΞ±ΟΞ―Ξ± ΞΌΞ±Ο ΟΞ·Ξ³Ξ¬Ξ½ΞΉΞΆΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ±ΞΌΞ±ΟΞ¬ΞΊΞΉΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ¬Ξ»Ξ»ΞΏΟΟ ΞΌΞ΅ΞΆΞ*Ξ΄Ξ΅Ο. ΞΞ¬Ξ½Ξ΅ ΟΞΏ Ξ»ΞΏΞ³Ξ±ΟΞΉΞ±ΟΞΌΟ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ± ΟΞΏΟΟΞ―Ξ± ΞΌΟΞ½ΞΏΟ ΟΞΏΟ. 
1. ΞΞ΅Ξ½ Ξ*ΟΟ Ξ―Ξ΄ΞΉΞΏ ΟΟΞΌΟΞ*ΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ³ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟΞ�Ξ½ ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΞΌΞ±ΟΟΟΟΞ―Ξ±, ΟΞ*ΟΞ± Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞΏ Ξ³Ξ΅Ξ½ΞΉΞΊΟΟΞ΅ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟΟ ΞΌΟΞΏΟΞ΅Ξ― Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΏ ΟΞΉΟΟΞΏΟΞΏΞΉΞ�ΟΞΏΟΞ½ ΟΟΞΏΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ ΞΎΞ*ΟΞΏΟΞ½.
2. Ξ£Ξ΅ Ξ±ΟΟΟ ΟΞΏ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ―ΟΞ½ΞΏ Ξ�ΟΞ±Ξ½ Ξ±ΞΊΟΞΌΞ· 4 Ξ¬ΟΞΏΞΌΞ±, Ξ¬Ξ³Ξ½ΟΟΟΞ± ΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞ*Ξ½Ξ±, ΟΞ± ΞΏΟΞΏΞ―Ξ± ΞΌΟΞΏΟΞΏΟΞ½ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΏΟΞ½ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ»ΟΞ³ΞΏΟ ΟΞΏ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ·ΞΈΞ*Ο.
3. ΞΞ―ΞΌΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏΞ»Ο Ξ±ΟΟΟΞ·ΟΟΟ ΞΊΟΞΉΟΞ�Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΏ ΞΌΞΏΞ½ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞΊΟΟ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ¬ΟΞΉΟΞ± ΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΟΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞΏΟΟΞ³Ξ―Ξ± ΟΞ·Ο ΞΊΞΏΟΞΆΞ―Ξ½Ξ±Ο, ΞΊΞ±ΞΈΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΞ±ΟΞ±ΞΊΟΞ·ΟΞΉΟΟΞΉΞΊΟ Ξ�ΟΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΞ¬Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ»ΞΉΞΌΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΞΉΞΊΟ ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΟΞ± ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΞ½Ξ΄Ξ*ΞΈΞ·ΞΊΞ΅ Ξ· ΟΟΟΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ�.
4. ΞΞ΅Ξ½ ΞΌΞΉΞ»Ξ¬Ο Ξ΅ΞΊ ΞΌΞ*ΟΞΏΟΟ ΟΞΏΟ ΞΟΞ΅ΟΟΞ*ΟΞ·, Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞΏΟΟΟΞΉΞΊΞ*Ο Ξ±ΟΟΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ.
Ξ₯.Ξ. ΟΞ±ΟΞ±ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ο, ΟΞ±Ξ½ Ξ΄ΞΉΞ±ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟΞΉΟΟΞ�Ο, Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΟΞΏΟΟΞ±ΟΞ*ΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΟΞΏΞ» ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ²ΟΞΉΟΟΞ*Ο.

----------


## George Pap

Σαμποταζ τα πετρελαϊκά συμφέροντα. Το ξαναγράφω.

----------


## nepomuk

Δωσε Πονο , δωσε !
Με την ευκαιρια και με την αδεια του κ Προεδρου βαλε  κι αυτο το πραγματακι  των
300 γραμμαριων ,που καποτε πασπατευες ,καμαρωνες και ζαχαρωνες .

Το χρωστας στο κοσμο ,στη πελατεια που αγοραζει τα  αρτοσκευασματα σου ,αλλα και στο φορουμ 
που σε φιλοξενει αλογοκριτα και αγογγυστα.
Μη ξεχνας οτι το συγκεκριμενο το ειχες παρει ολο πανω σου .
Διαφορετικα εισαι υπολογος για διασπορα ψευδων κατασκευασματων.

----------


## leosedf

Είναι ένα πρόβλημα με την κωδικοποίηση που το κάνει κατα διαστήματα δεν γνωρίζω πως το διορθώνουν τα παιδιά. Θα μας πει κάποιος σύντομα.

----------


## George Pap

Κε Kionα, ωραία τα Α,Β, εγώ έχω όμως ένα Γ.
Πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβρη ήμουν καλεσμένος του ΠΖ και έγινα μάρτυρας του εξης. Ο ΠΖ συνέδεσε μία συσκευή στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα του σπιτιού έτσι όπως είχε κάνει στο βίντεο με τον Georg Scholl και το PBS. Η συσκευή είχε μέγεθος τάπερ σε διάφανο πλέξιglass ήταν πανάλαφρη και ηλεκτροδότησε το σπίτι επί 4 ολόκληρες ΩΡΕΣ. Όλα τα φώτα ήταν ανοιχτά, τηλεοράσεις, ένα pc και το ΜΕΣΣΑΙΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΗΣ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ. Το μάτι αυτό ήταν σε λειτουργία συνεχώς και η κυρία Μαρία μας τηγάνιζε διάφορους μεζέδες. Όταν κατέβασε τον γενικό και συνέδεσε την συσκευή, ακούστηκε ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος του κλιματιστικού.
Τους υπολογισμούς για τα φορτία μπορείται να τους κάνεται μόνος σας, εγώ απλώς έχω να προσθέσω τα εξείς:
1. Δεν μιλάω εκ μέρους του εφευρέτη
2.  Δεν έχω ίδιον ώφελος πέρα από το γενικότερο καλό, ούτε προσδοκώ σε μελλοντικά κέρδη.
3. Τα λεγόμενα μου μπορούν να τα πιστοποιήσουν 4 άλλοι καλεσμένοι, επιστήμονες κι αυτοί, που μέχρι τότε μου ήταν παντελώς άγνωστοι.
4. Είμαι πολύ αυστηρός κριτής και για αυτό σκάναρα όλο τον χώρο, μεταξύ αυτών και την εστία.
Υ.Γ. Παρακαλώ σας, σαν διαχειριστής που είστε, να με προστατεύστε από τρολ και υβριστές.

----------


## παπι_

@nepomuk η απάτη δεν είναι στη συσκευη . Ούτε στα περί free energy. Έτσι και αλλιώς είναι γεγονός πως η ενεργεια είναι δωρεάν. Το κόστος της είναι στην μεταφορά και μετατροπη της. Και εδώ ακριβώς είναι η απάτη, ο τσαρλατάνος δίνει εμφαση μόνο στο ότι η συσκευη δουλεύει, αλλά πουθενά δεν μας κάνει ανάλυση για το κόστος. 


Κατάλαβες; Σκόπιμος πάει την κουβεντα στο αν δουλεύει ή όχι, για να μην πάει στη κουβέντα περί κόστους. Το ότι δουλεύει, το πιστεύω. Εδώ κόλλας ένα χαλκό στον ακροδέκτη του λεντ, το χώνεις όπως είναι σε ένα λεμόνι και αυτό ανάβει. Πραγματικά είναι άπειρες οι χημικές αντιδράσεις που δημιουργούν διαφορά φορτίου. Το θέμα είναι το κόστος.

----------


## leosedf

> 4. Είμαι πολύ αυστηρός κριτής και για αυτό σκάναρα όλο τον χώρο, μεταξύ αυτών και την εστία.
> Υ.Γ. Παρακαλώ σας, σαν διαχειριστής που είστε, να με προστατεύστε από τρολ και υβριστές.



Ναι αλλά δε σκάναρες τη συσκευη και ΙΔΙΩΣ τον πίνακα, γιατί αν είχες γνώσεις ηλεκτρολόγου θα έβλεπες οτι υπήρχε bypass με κάποιο ρελέ κλπ.



Υ.Γ.- Τι έπαθε ρε και βγάζει γιαπωνέζικα συνέχεια? Θα λυθεί μάλλον όταν αναβαθμιστεί το φόρουμ στο καινούριο vbulletin σύντομα.

----------


## nepomuk

@nepomuk     @παπι  , επαναλαβετε  αν εχετε τη καλοσυνη , αλλοιως  οι διαχειριστες .
Τα μεγαλα Λιγνιτικα και πετρελαικα συμφεροντα  καιροφυλακτουν .Ισως και οι Βωξιτες Παρνασσου.

Edit. Με την ευκαιρια : Ο υποφαινομενος προσβλεπει σε ιδιον οφελος ,περαν του προφανως , με την αντιπροσωπευση -
προωθηση ,αυτης εστω της μικρης ισχυος συσκευης σε χωρες της Νοτιου Αμερικης ,οπου διαθετει εμπορικες 
προσβασεις.
Δεν το κραταω κρυφο , απο την πλευρα της κονομας και της προκοπης παρακολουθω τα του ΠΖ 
και δεν τρελλαινομαι αν και πως  παραβιαζει τον β η και το γ θερμοδυναμικο νομο που θα διατυπωσει ο ερευνητης,
ευθυς αμεσως του λανσαρισματος στο εμποριο της πρωτης παρτιδας συσκευων ΠΖ.

----------


## παπι_

Πφφφ με τα encoding... tldr η συσκευή δεν είναι απάτη, η απάτη είναι στο ότι δεν έχει κόστος. Σκόπιμος πάει την κουβέντα στο αν δουλεύει ή όχι. Η σωστή κουβέντα είναι €/τζαου.

----------


## leosedf

Όσο εμείς μιλάμε βέβαια θέλω οι δωρεές να τρέχουν ε. Μην ξεχνιόμαστε.
http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/497-%CE...C%CE%BF%CF%83/

----------

nick1974 (10-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

[QUOTE=leosedf;854188]Ναι αλλά δε σκάναρες τη συσκευη και ΙΔΙΩΣ τον πίνακα, γιατί αν είχες γνώσεις ηλεκτρολόγου θα έβλεπες οτι υπήρχε bypas
Ασφαλώς και σκάναρα. Η σειρά είχε ως εξείς:
1. Κατέβασε τον γενικό και σβήσανε όλα τα φώτα
2. Από τον πίνακα κρεμόταν μία μπρίζα την οποία έπιασε με γυμνά χέρια.
3. Ένωσε την μπρίζα του πίνακα με το φίς της συσκευής και ήρθε το ρεύμα και ακούστηκε ο χαρσκτηριστικός ήχος του κλιματιστικού.
4. Εσένα θα σε καλέσουμε στα σαράντα εάν δεν έχεις πάθει εγκεφαλικό μέχρι τότε από το κακό σου.

----------


## leosedf

Αυτά που λες δεν έχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ σημασία εκτός αν έχεις δει τον πίνακα από μέσα γνωρίζωντας φυσικά πως λειτουργεί ένας ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας.

----------


## nepomuk

[QUOTE=George Pap;854193]



> .
> 3. Ένωσε την μπρίζα του πίνακα με το φίς της συσκευής και ήρθε το ρεύμα και ακούστηκε ο χαρσκτηριστικός ήχος του κλιματιστικού.



Τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχεια , με την αδεια του προεδρου δειξε ντοκουμεντα .
Οι πελατες στο αμερικα ξερογλειφονται  ,μιλαμε για τον γ κοσμο ,οπου τα  700 βατακια 
και τα 500 δεν ειναι δεδομενα . 
Κατα καιρους  αριστεριζεις , ενα με τα εξαρχεια . No problem , ας αρχισει η ενεργειακη επανασταση απο
την Κουβα.

----------


## George Pap

> Πφφφ με τα encoding... tldr η συσκευή δεν είναι απάτη, η απάτη είναι στο ότι δεν έχει κόστος. Σκόπιμος πάει την κουβέντα στο αν δουλεύει ή όχι. Η σωστή κουβέντα είναι €/τζαου.



Όλα έχουν απαντηθεί αγαπητέ. Και όταν λέτε κόστος τι εννοείται; Κατασκευστικό ή λειτουργικό; Προφανώς λειτουργικό για να μιλάτε γισ Joule. Είχε λοιπόν αναλυθεί σε μιά εκπομπή ότι με ένα κιλό μέταλλα που κοστίζουν γύρω στα 10€ παράγονται 450 Mj ή 125 KWh!!!

----------


## George Pap

> Πφφφ με τα encoding... tldr η συσκευή δεν είναι απάτη, η απάτη είναι στο ότι δεν έχει κόστος. Σκόπιμος πάει την κουβέντα στο αν δουλεύει ή όχι. Η σωστή κουβέντα είναι €/τζαου.



Όλα έχουν απαντηθεί αγαπητέ. Και όταν λες για κόστος τι εννοείς κατασκευαστικό ή λειτουργικό; Προφανώς λειτουργικό για να μιλάς για Joule. Είχε αναλυθεί λοιπόν σε μία εκπομπή ότι με ένα κιλό μέταλλα, τα οποία κοστίζουν περίπου 10€ παράγουμε 450 Mj.

----------


## kioan

> Πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβρη ήμουν καλεσμένος του ΠΖ και έγινα μάρτυρας του εξης. Ο ΠΖ συνέδεσε μία συσκευή στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα του σπιτιού έτσι όπως είχε κάνει στο βίντεο με τον Georg Scholl και το PBS. Η συσκευή είχε μέγεθος τάπερ σε διάφανο πλέξιglass ήταν πανάλαφρη και ηλεκτροδότησε το σπίτι επί 4 ολόκληρες ΩΡΕΣ. Όλα τα φώτα ήταν ανοιχτά, τηλεοράσεις, ένα pc και το ΜΕΣΣΑΙΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΗΣ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ. Το μάτι αυτό ήταν σε λειτουργία συνεχώς και η κυρία Μαρία μας τηγάνιζε διάφορους μεζέδες. Όταν κατέβασε τον γενικό και συνέδεσε την συσκευή, ακούστηκε ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος του κλιματιστικού.




Δεν μπορώ να αμφισβητήσω ότι τα είδατε όλα αυτά λέτε με τα ίδια σας τα μάτια, αλλά από την περιγραφή σας είναι σίγουρο πως υπάρχουν *πάρα πολλά* ακόμη πράγματα που  *δεν είδατε ή δεν σας επέτρεψε να δείτε*.

Πρώτο και κυριότερο: Το εσωτερικό του ηλεκτρολογικού πίνακα δεν ελέγχθηκε από κανέναν.

Επίσης από την περιγραφή που μας δίνετε καταλαβαίνω πως κανένας σας δεν είχε πλήρη εικόνα για το πως συνδέεται η συσκευή στον πίνακα (για παράδειγμα ένα στοιχειώδες ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο με τη συνδεσμολογία). Πώς βεβαιωθήκατε ότι εντός του πίνακα δεν υπήρχε κάποια κρυφή γεφύρωση;

Κανένας δεν είχε πλήρη εικόνα για όλες τις συνδέσεις που μπορεί να υπήρχαν μέσα στο σπίτι κατά τη στιγμή του πειράματος. 
(Παράδειγμα: Ο γενικός διακόπτης αποκόπτει την ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση από την παροχή του δικτύου. Αν όμως σε μια οποιαδήποτε πρίζα, σε σημείο που δεν είδατε, συνδεθεί η παροχή δικτύου, αυτή μέσω της μπάρας διανομής του πίνακα θα μπορέσει να τροφοδοτήσει και όλες τις υπόλοιπες ασφάλειες του σπιτιού)

Εάν δεν έχει κάτι να κρύψει, ας βάλει ένα φις σούκο στο κουτάκι που είδατε και να συνδέσει απευθείας σε αυτό ένα και μόνο ωμικό φορτίο για να το τροφοδοτήσει επί ώρες (πχ μια κουζίνα ή θερμάστρα κλπ). Δεν χρειάζεται πολυπλοκότητα, ούτε σύνδεση σε πίνακα σπιτιού, ούτε τίποτα. Η συσκευή απευθείας συνδεδεμένη σε ένα φορτίο και μόνο. Χωρίς κρυφά καλώδια. 

Αν μάλιστα παρεμβάλλετε και μια αμπεροτσιμπίδα στον έναν και μοναδικό αυτό αγωγό, θα έχετε και πραγματική εικόνα της παραγόμενης ενέργειας και όχι εμπειρική (βάσει του αριθμού των τηγανητών μεζέδων  :Rolleyes:  και λοιπών συσκευών)

----------


## George Pap

> Αυτά που λες δεν έχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ σημασία εκτός αν έχεις δει τον πίνακα από μέσα γνωρίζωντας φυσικά πως λειτουργεί ένας ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας.



Για φτιάξε μου εσύ ένα ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό, πάντα με την σειρά που σου ανέφερα και θα σε κεράσω διπλά κόλυβα στα 40.

----------


## George Pap

> Δεν μπορώ να αμφισβητήσω ότι τα είδατε όλα αυτά λέτε με τα ίδια σας τα μάτια, αλλά από την περιγραφή σας είναι σίγουρο πως υπάρχουν *πάρα πολλά* ακόμη πράγματα που  *δεν είδατε ή δεν σας επέτρεψε να δείτε*.
> 
> Πρώτο και κυριότερο: Το εσωτερικό του ηλεκτρολογικού πίνακα δεν ελέγχθηκε από κανέναν.
> 
> Επίσης από την περιγραφή που μας δίνετε καταλαβαίνω πως κανένας σας δεν είχε πλήρη εικόνα για το πως συνδέεται η συσκευή στον πίνακα (για παράδειγμα ένα στοιχειώδες ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο με τη συνδεσμολογία). Πώς βεβαιωθήκατε ότι εντός του πίνακα δεν υπήρχε κάποια κρυφή γεφύρωση;
> 
> Κανένας δεν είχε πλήρη εικόνα για όλες τις συνδέσεις που μπορεί να υπήρχαν μέσα στο σπίτι κατά τη στιγμή του πειράματος. 
> (Παράδειγμα: Ο γενικός διακόπτης αποκόπτει την ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση από την παροχή του δικτύου. Αν όμως σε μια οποιαδήποτε πρίζα, σε σημείο που δεν είδατε, συνδεθεί η παροχή δικτύου, αυτή μέσω της μπάρας διανομής του πίνακα θα μπορέσει να τροφοδοτήσει και όλες τις υπόλοιπες ασφάλειες του σπιτιού)
> 
> ...



Δεστε την σειρά των γεγονότων που περιγράφω παραπάνω. Δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει απάτη, δεν υπήρχε και λόγος άλλωστε, δεν πήγαμε σαν επενδυτές εκεί. Οι κρυφές γέφυρες θα τον είχαν τινάξει στον αέρα. Κατεβάζω γενικό, σβήνουν όλα, πιάνω μπρίζα με γυμνά χέρια, ενώνω με συσκευή, έρχεται ρεύμα. Είναι απλή η διαδικασία.

----------


## nestoras

Μιλάμε για την απάτη Νο 834567?

Τοτε που ειδαμε και τον υπερσυγχρονο εξοπλισμο παλμογραφων και φασματογραφων που ξεχασαν οι Γερμανοι απο τον Β' Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο;

Τοτε που με καλωδιο 2*0.5mm^2 που εφευγε απο τη συσκευη τροφοδοτησε ολο το σπιτι;

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι λειτουργησε και ματι κουζινας (για τα κεφτεδακια)!  :Very Happy: 

Οσον αφορα την πατεντα με τον πινακα κυριε Παπ, (παρολο που δεν εχετε αμεση σχεση με ηλεκτρολογια/ηλεκτρονικα/αυτοματισμους) θα σας πω εναν τροπο που μπορει να γινει ο εν λογο "αυτοματισμος".

Ενα ρελε τροφοδοτειται στην common επαφη εντος πινακα πριν απο τον γενικο διακοπτη ενω η NO συνδεεται μετα το γενικο στη μπαρα φασεων. Τα δυο καλωδιακια που βγαινουν απο τον πινακα και πανε στην εφευρεση ειναι απλα καλωδια τα οποια οπλιζουν το ρελε που κανει bypass τον γενικο. Το οτι εχουν τη μορφη πριζας σουκο ή διπολικης ή βιομηχανικης ειναι ασχετο. Η μπαταρια που τροφοδοτει το ρελε μπορει να ειναι επιμελως κρυμμενη μεσα στον πινακα ή μεσα στη συσκευη.

Αν δεν καταλαβαινετε να σας παρουσιασω και σχεδιο. Μακαρι να ειχα χρονο να γυρισω βιντεακι με το πως τροφοδοτω το σπιτι μου μεσω power bank usb...

----------

kioan (10-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Παμε λιγο στο θεωρητικο.
Απτεται της Κβαντομηχανικης το ολο εγχειρημα και αν ναι σε ποιο σκελος; 
Της παραγωγης υδρογονου η της ηλεκτροπαραγωγης ; 
Μια που πετυχαμε ευκαιρο τον Παπ ας σχολιασει τα του Συνοδοιπορρου του 
Σωτηρη Παπαδελου* και το μπλεξιμο με την Κβαντομηχανικη .
Τυχαια η επισκεψη στος Νιλς Μπορ ; Προς τι; Επειδη γνωριζει οσο κανεις το Υδρογονο;
η για κβαντικα φαινομενα ; 

Τελος η ηλετροπαραγωγος μηχανη με το Τιμιο Ταπερακι στη μοστρα , τι απεγινε ; 
Απηχθη απο το Μακη ; Ζηταει Λυτρα ; 


*Ακομα καλυτερα να'ρχοταν ο ιδιος προσωπικα εδω στο φιλοξενο φορουμ Ηλεκτρονικων & Ηλεκτρολογων.

----------


## nestoras

Γεωργιο (nepomuk), γιατι πρεπει ντε και καλα η περιγραφη της εφευρεσης να περιλαμβανει βαρυγδουπους ορους (κβαντομηχανικη, νανοτεχνολογιες, γραφενια κτλ).

Τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα που αναφερονται ειναι για να "ψαρωσει" ο κοσμος. Μη δινεις πατημα στον κυριο George Pap να μας αραδιασει ασυναρτητα papers που βρισκει στο διαδικτυο με τις μηχανες αναζητησης.

Μετρημενα κουκια ειναι τα πραγματα. Η ΑΔΕ (Αρχη Διατηρησης της Ενεργειας) δεν εχει καταρριφθει ακομη κι ουτε προβλεπεται αυτο να γινεται αμεσα με σωληνακια, μπουκαλακια, μαγικα φιλτρα και διαφορες παπαρουλες που βλεπαμε στις ταινιες του 80.

Η ερευνα προχωρα παραλληλα αλλα προηγειται της εφαρμογης. Το να "βιασει" καποιος την ΑΔΕ ή τον 2ο θερμοδυναμικο νομο και μαλιστα με χειροποιητη κατασκευη θεωρειται απο μονο του καραγκιοζιλικι.

Επι του πρακταίου: για να διασπαστει ενα γ@μημενο μοριο νερου σε υδρογονο και οξυγονο απαιτειται εξωτερικη ενέργεια τουλαχιστον ιση και μεγαλυτερη με την ενεργεια που απελευθερονεται οταν ενωνται τα 2 ατομα υδρογονου με το 1 ατομο νερου.

Οι θεωριες περι THz, συντονισμων, κεραιων yagi/βραστηρα, καταρριψης 2ου θερμοδυναμικου και τηγανητων κεφτεδων ειναι ωραιες για παραμυθι και για να κοροϊδευουμε τον κοσμο.

Ο κύριος George Pap προφανως δεν ειναι γνωστης του ηλεκτρισμου και της ενεργειας και ενδεχομενως να εχει πεσει κι αυτος θυμα της απατης.

Το ζητημα αργα ή γρηγορα θα ληξει εις βαρος του ΠΖ. Θα ληξει χωρις να εχει παρουσιαστει τιποτε το πρωτοποριακο και τιποτε το ουσιαστικο και με τη δικαιολογία ότι "τον φαγαν τα πετρέλαια".

Περα απο αυτο Γεωργιε (nepomuk), διακρινω ενα στυλ απο τοτε που εμφανιστηκε ο κυριος George Pap: "Τωρα θα σας δειξει αυτος, θα δειτε τι θα παθετε!".

Η μαχη ειναι ανιση γιατι ειμαστε 5-6 ατομα που απανταμε συστηματικα εναντι ενος αλλα νομιζω οτι η κλιμακα IQ ειναι λογαριθμικη... (Καθε 3 μοναδες διπλασιαζεται η εξυπναδα)  :Wink:  .

----------


## FreeEnergy

Τις δικές μου απόριες κύριε Γεώργιε πότε θα τις απαντήσετε; Προφανώς δεν μπορείτε να απαντήσετε; Και τι να γράψετε δηλαδή; Δεν ήσασταν εσείς που αναρωτηθήκατε αν έχει αποδόσεις πάνω από 100% και σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα παραδεχτήκατε ότι αεικίνητο δεν υπάρχει; Εγώ όμως θα συνεχίσω να ρωτάω... Θα τα βάλω σε μια καλύτερη σειρά αυτή τη φορά για να προσπαθήσετε να απαντήσετε:

Αφού δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση τότε πώς και γιατί εκμεταλεύεται τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας με το περιβάλλον; Εδώ είναι και το πιο σημαντικό από όλα! Ο Ζωγράφος κι εσείς μαζί κύριε Γεώργιε επί 45 λεπτά προσπαθούσατε να αποδείξετε ότι η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση "παρακάμπτει" ( δεν καταργεί! ) το απαγορευτικό αξίωμα Καρνό του δευτέρου θερμοδυναμικού νόμου. Οι προτάσεις για το πώς μπορεί να γίνεται αυτό ήταν δύο: α) Δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή β)...Η φύση δεν μπορεί να κατασκευάζει νόμους που θα την καταστρέψουν. Αν εξαιρέσουμε το 1.β που δεν είναι επί του παρόντος να συζητηθεί, τότε το μόνο που μένει και για να έχει ...102% απόδοση είναι γιατί δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή. Σωστά;Τα περιβόητα μέταλλα με τάδε ενεργειακή πυκνότητα, τα οποία αποδίδουν την ενεργειακή αυτή πυκνότητα κατά την ακρινοβόληση με υψηλές συχνότητες σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς της συσκευής βρίσκονται; Ο Ζωγράφος έδειξε μια φορά ότι βρίσκονται μέσα στο νερό και την άλλη ...πάνω στα καπάκια του μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή!Είναι αυτοσυντηρούμενη η διαδικασία διάσπασης του νερού ναι ή όχι; Ο Ζωγράφος δήλωσε: α) αυτοσυντηρούμενη β) αυτοσυντηρούμενη γ) όχι αυτοσυντηρούμενη ( όταν κατάλαβε επιτέλους ότι έτσι είναι αεικίνητο ) ...διορθώνοντας τον Σπηλιόπουλο παρουσία επιστημόνων, όταν ο Σπηλιόπουλος διαβάζοντας από χαρτιά ...έκανε λάθος λέγοντας ότι είναι αυτοσυντηρούμενη. Τελικά είναι ή δεν είναι αυτοσυντηρούμενη; 

Για δοκιμάστε να απαντήσετε σε αυτά παρακαλώ... Τελικά από ότι βλέπω δεν θα απαντήσετε όπως δεν απαντήσατε και στα προηγούμενα...

Να κάνω μερικά σχόλια για το ...περιβόητο σπίτι του που ηλεκτροδότησε με μια ...συσκευή. Το όργανο που ο ίδιος ο Ζωγράφος σύνδεσε στη συσκευή δεν δείχνει τίποτα απολύτως! Μηδέν! Η βελόνα δεν κινείται ούτε χιλιοστό! Άσε που σε κάποια στιγμή προσπαθώντας να προσθέσει νερό το ρίχνει πάνω στις ...πλακέτες του μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή!

Ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσετε κύριε Γεώργιε γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχετε απαντήσεις. Γιατί:
Εσείς δηλώσατε δημόσια ότι ...διαβάστε την Ηλεκτροφασματική θεωρία και ότι ...πιάσατε στα χέρια σας συσκευή 300 γραμμαρίων και ας το αλλάξατε μετά και είπατε στο youtube ότι κάνατε λαθός και θέλατε να πειτε 3 κιλά.
Εσείς δηλώσατε δημόσια, δυο και τρείς φορές, στην ( άσχετη τελικά ) παρουσιάση για το πως παρακάμπτεται το αξίωμα Καρνό, ότι είδατε τη συσκευή να λειτουργεί.
Εσείς βρίζετε και προσβάλλετε κόσμο δεξιά κι αριστερά φοβούμενος ότι είναι ανθέλληνες, προδότες, ντήλερ φωτοβολταϊκών ( δικά σας λόγια ).
Εδώ σας δίνεται μια ευκαιρία να κλεισετε τα στόματα κάποιοων, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του δικού μου, μια και καλή. Πώς; Απαντώντας σε όσα σχολιάζουμε και όχι αλλάζοντας θέματα και γράφοντας: 




> Όλα έχουν απαντηθεί αγαπητέ.



Αφού λοιπόν άσχετο ανθέλληνα με ανέβαζες και μαλάκα προδότη με κατέβαζες θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να μου υποδείξεις, έστω με αντιγραφή - επικκόληση σε ποιό σημείο έχει απαντηθεί έστω και μια από τις απορίες μου; Ζήτησα επίσης να μας δοκιμάσεις με πραγματική φυσική και χημεία όσο ...δύσκολη και αν είναι. Εσείς όμως κύριε Γεώργιε βρήκατε ένα τυχαίο κείμενο για την κίνηση Brown που ...ταίριαζε στην περίπτωση γιατι έχει στον τίτλο ...και τον δεύτερο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο...
Και στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου / ερωτήσεις έβαλα αρίθμηση. Γιατί δεν προσπαθείτε να απαντήσετε παρομοίως; 1 αυτό κι εκείνο και το άλλο... 2 κτλ κτλ

----------

kioan (10-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Κε Kionα, ωραία τα Α,Β, εγώ έχω όμως ένα Γ.
> Πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβρη ήμουν καλεσμένος του ΠΖ και έγινα μάρτυρας του εξης. Ο ΠΖ συνέδεσε μία συσκευή στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα του σπιτιού έτσι όπως είχε κάνει στο βίντεο με τον Georg Scholl και το PBS. Η συσκευή είχε μέγεθος τάπερ σε διάφανο πλέξιglass ήταν πανάλαφρη και ηλεκτροδότησε το σπίτι επί 4 ολόκληρες ΩΡΕΣ. Όλα τα φώτα ήταν ανοιχτά, τηλεοράσεις, ένα pc και το ΜΕΣΣΑΙΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΗΣ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ. Το μάτι αυτό ήταν σε λειτουργία συνεχώς και η κυρία Μαρία μας τηγάνιζε διάφορους μεζέδες. Όταν κατέβασε τον γενικό και συνέδεσε την συσκευή, ακούστηκε ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος του κλιματιστικού.
> Τους υπολογισμούς για τα φορτία μπορείται να τους κάνεται μόνος σας, εγώ απλώς έχω να προσθέσω τα εξείς:
> 1. Δεν μιλάω εκ μέρους του εφευρέτη
> 2.  Δεν έχω ίδιον ώφελος πέρα από το γενικότερο καλό, ούτε προσδοκώ σε μελλοντικά κέρδη.
> 3. Τα λεγόμενα μου μπορούν να τα πιστοποιήσουν 4 άλλοι καλεσμένοι, επιστήμονες κι αυτοί, που μέχρι τότε μου ήταν παντελώς άγνωστοι.
> 4. Είμαι πολύ αυστηρός κριτής και για αυτό σκάναρα όλο τον χώρο, μεταξύ αυτών και την εστία.
> Υ.Γ. Παρακαλώ σας, σαν διαχειριστής που είστε, να με προστατεύστε από τρολ και υβριστές.




[QUOTE=George Pap;854193]



> Ναι αλλά δε σκάναρες τη συσκευη και ΙΔΙΩΣ τον πίνακα, γιατί αν είχες γνώσεις ηλεκτρολόγου θα έβλεπες οτι υπήρχε bypas
> Ασφαλώς και σκάναρα. Η σειρά είχε ως εξείς:
> 1. Κατέβασε τον γενικό και σβήσανε όλα τα φώτα
> 2. Από τον πίνακα κρεμόταν μία μπρίζα την οποία έπιασε με γυμνά χέρια.
> 3. Ένωσε την μπρίζα του πίνακα με το φίς της συσκευής και ήρθε το ρεύμα και ακούστηκε ο χαρσκτηριστικός ήχος του κλιματιστικού.
> 4. Εσένα θα σε καλέσουμε στα σαράντα εάν δεν έχεις πάθει εγκεφαλικό μέχρι τότε από το κακό σου.



Απορω, οταν εκανες τον κοπο να γραφτεις εδω μεσα το εκανες με σκοπο να γραψεις τα παραπανω ωστε να δειξεις "αγαθος" και να πιστεψουμε οτι εισαι απλα ενα θυμα του κομπαρσου απατεωνισκου της κακιας ωρας που αποκαλεις "εφευρετη"?
και αρα πως δεν εμπλεκεσαι στην απατη αλλα εισαι κι εσυ ενα θυμα... 

Επισεις με τι θρασυδειλια ζητας προστασια "απο τα troll", οταν ΕΣΥ εκμεταλευομενος την ψιλοχαλαρη σταση του youtube μας εχεις συρει τα εξαμαξεις προσπαθοντας να κανεις το κομματι σου στα ηλιθια προβατα που ψαχνετε για οπαδους?

Εδω αφου μπηκες που μπηκες θα δωσεις ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ, ξεκαθαρες και με σωστες επιστημονικες αναλυσεις, διαφορετικα κακως σε προστατευουν τοσο πολυ ενω ετσι κι αλλιως εχεις αποδειξει πως δεν το αξιζεις αφου εχεις επιλεξει να σαι γιουσουφακι του καθε τσαρλατανου και του καθε δημοσιογραφισκου

----------


## rama

Επειδή δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω, η αναφερθείσα τιμή του κιλού μετάλλων είναι 10 ευρώ ή 10 cents?
Αν είναι ευρώ, τότε δεν υπάρχει όφελος σε σχέση με την τρέχουσα τιμή του ρεύματος. Αν είναι cents, τότε είναι 100 φορές φτηνότερο.
Αλλά γιατί μέταλλα? Νερό δεν είπαμε ότι καταναλώνει?

----------

kioan (10-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Μιλάμε για την απάτη Νο 834567?
> 
> Τοτε που ειδαμε και τον υπερσυγχρονο εξοπλισμο παλμογραφων και φασματογραφων που ξεχασαν οι Γερμανοι απο τον Β' Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο;
> 
> Τοτε που με καλωδιο 2*0.5mm^2 που εφευγε απο τη συσκευη τροφοδοτησε ολο το σπιτι;
> 
> Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι λειτουργησε και ματι κουζινας (για τα κεφτεδακια)! 
> 
> Οσον αφορα την πατεντα με τον πινακα κυριε Παπ, (παρολο που δεν εχετε αμεση σχεση με ηλεκτρολογια/ηλεκτρονικα/αυτοματισμους) θα σας πω εναν τροπο που μπορει να γινει ο εν λογο "αυτοματισμος".
> ...



Αυτό που λέτε αγαπητέ, θα μπορούσε να συμβεί αν η πρίζα που ερχότανε από τον πίνακα δεν είχε ρεύμα, όσο ήταν σηκωμένη η ασφάλεια. Αυτή όμως είχε ρεύμα γιατί μας το έδειξε με δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι. Μετά όταν κατέβασε τον γενικό έπαψε να έχει γιατί το έπιασε με γυμνά χέρια. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## George Pap

> Επειδή δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω, η αναφερθείσα τιμή του κιλού μετάλλων είναι 10 ευρώ ή 10 cents?
> Αν είναι ευρώ, τότε δεν υπάρχει όφελος σε σχέση με την τρέχουσα τιμή του ρεύματος. Αν είναι cents, τότε είναι 100 φορές φτηνότερο.
> Αλλά γιατί μέταλλα? Νερό δεν είπαμε ότι καταναλώνει?



10€ το κιλό με τιμές σχεδόν λιανικής. Αν παραχθεί βιομηχανικά θα πέσει κατακόρυφα. Έχουμε δηλαδή 10€ για 450 Mj το οποίο είναι ισοδύναμο με 125 KWh!

----------


## rama

Εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να διαβάσω το σύμβολο μετά το 10. Γράψε "ευρώ" ή "cents" ή οτιδήποτε μονάδα είναι, με γράμματα κι όχι με σύμβολα

----------


## George Pap

Ευρώ. Γιατί εγώ το διαβάζω.

----------


## rama

Εφόσον το κόστος παραγωγής είναι 10 ευρώ / 140KWh, τότε μιλάμε για κόστος 7,14 λεπτά / KWh που δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικό ούτε καν στη λιανική αγορά, πόσο μάλλον σε ειδικά επαγγελματικά τιμολόγια.
Και δεν βλέπω περιθώρια μείωσης της τιμής των μετάλλων, το αντίθετο μάλιστα αν αυξηθεί η ζήτησή τους.

----------

kioan (10-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Ο παπους ο πετρος (εχει εγγονια) ελεγε για 12 ευρω το κιλο τα μεταλλικα αλατα με τιμες περιπτερου .
Σε ορους υπερμαζικης παραγωγης εκτιμουσε οτι το κοστος θα μειωνοταν δραματικα .
Οπως και ναχει δεν ειναι (μονο) θεμα κοστους , αν επαληθευθουν εστω εν μερει οι ισχυρισμοι του ,οσον
αφορα κοστος και αποδοσεις ,μιλαμε για ενεργειακη  Επανασταση.
Εφ'οσον εξαπατα συνειδητα ο παπους , κοροιδευει πρωτα απ ολα τα εγγονια του .
Απ την αλλη μηπως για χαρη τους  παιζει αυτο τον ρολο ; 

Ουτε μια στο εκατομυριο ναχει πιασει κωτσο ο Μουστακιας τον Παπ και μαλιστα για τοσο μακρυ διαστημα 
Αδυνατον! Αν ειναι λαμογια ,ειναι συμμετοχος .
Επικαλειται οτι την εχει μεγαλη  την ευφυια και ως εκ τουτου συσχετιζοντας την απολυτως με το Ηθος , την αυταπαρνηση και την Κοινωνικη προσφορα,
θετει εν αμφιβολω ολους εμας τους απο κατω ,ως υποπτους ,πονηρους , καιροσκοπους , κερδοσκοπους κτλπ .

Κραταει χρονια αυτη η Κολωνια ,αν ηθελε ο Παπ εδω μεσα να κανει να δειξει και να ρανει , θα το ειχε πραξει προ πολλου .
Ειναι αποριας αξιο πως εσκασε μυτη τωρα σε ενα φορουμ που και στην ιδιωτικη αλληλογραφια εκτιμουσε ως  χαμηλης ποιοτητας .
Με το τσοντοφορουμ   ενοουσε   ΒοθροΦορουμ   βλεπε  και  Βοθροκαναλα  κατα   Ξυριζαιους  .
Δεν πασχει απο δυσλεξια  οπως ο Σωτηρης  , απλα  του ξεφυγε.

Απ ολη αυτη την ιστορια  εχει κερδισει  πολυ παραπανω  απο  τα  10 λεπτα δημοσιοτητας ,με το Σπαθι του.
Εχει μια αναγνωρισιμοτητα ανα  τον Πανελληνιο ,στο παρελθον και κατα το βιογραφικο του κατελαβε
θεση CEO σε δημοσιους οργανισμους , εκλογες   ερχονται  ....
Ενα σεναριο τον θελει να φορτσαρει  επικοινωνιακα , δηλωνοντας   παρων στο επερχομενο 
καθεστως Κυριακου .

Μεχρι στιγμης  επιστημονικα  μαλλον  απογοητευει , ισως κραταει πισινη .
Συνολικα εκτιμω -με το οποιο ρισκο  - οτι ειναι ενας ανθρωπος με ποιοτητα  και καποια
στιγμη θα του βγει . 
Αν εκλεγει κιολας  σε  δημοσιο αξιωμα , ακομα καλυτερα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Τόσες και τόσες ...απαντήσεις αλλά μια ...απάντηση σε ότι ρωτάω δεν διάβασα. Και αν έχουν απαντηθεί οι απορίες μου ας μου υποδειχθεί σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς!
Αχ Γεώργιε τιμητή του δήθεν εφευρέτη καταπιάνεσαι με πράγματα που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχουν απόδειξη όταν ο άλλος τα βλέπει από ένα βίντεο. Μου επιτρέπει ο Ζωγράφος να είμαι παρών και να το ξανακάνει αλλά με ανοιχτό τον πίνακα και να τον ελέξω εγώ; ΤΟΝ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ όχι την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτή δεν δουλεύει. Αλλά και για αυτό δεν μου απάντησες γιατί το όργανο που έχει συνδεμένο δεν δείχνει τίποτα; Πώς κατάφερε και έριξε νερό στις πλακέτες χωρίς να τις βραχυκυκλώσει;
Όλες οι άλλες απορίες;
'Αλλα λόγια να αγαπιώμαστε;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

[QUOTE=George Pap;854193]



> Ναι αλλά δε σκάναρες τη συσκευη και ΙΔΙΩΣ τον πίνακα, γιατί αν είχες γνώσεις ηλεκτρολόγου θα έβλεπες οτι υπήρχε bypas
> Ασφαλώς και σκάναρα. Η σειρά είχε ως εξείς:
> 1. Κατέβασε τον γενικό και σβήσανε όλα τα φώτα
> 2. Από τον πίνακα κρεμόταν μία μπρίζα την οποία έπιασε με γυμνά χέρια.
> 3. Ένωσε την μπρίζα του πίνακα με το φίς της συσκευής και ήρθε το ρεύμα και ακούστηκε ο χαρσκτηριστικός ήχος του κλιματιστικού.
> 4. Εσένα θα σε καλέσουμε στα σαράντα εάν δεν έχεις πάθει εγκεφαλικό μέχρι τότε από το κακό σου.



Για το 2 εξήγησε πως πιάνεις με γυμνά χέρια μια μπρίζα (λες ότι την έπιασες και εσύ , λοιπόν ρωτάω και εσένα ) αναλυτικά όμως π.χ. δεν είναι δυνατόν να χώσεις δάκτυλο στις οπές μιας μπρίζας , ή αν εννοείς τα καλώδια , ποια και πόσα καλώδια άγγιξες 1? 2? .

Για το 3 (χαρακτηριστικός ήχος κλιματιστικού , υποτίθεται για να δουλέψει κιόλας το κλιματιστικό ) ενώ πιο πριν έλεγες ότι δειλά δειλά ο μάγκας έβαλε την κεραμική εστία της κουζίνας στην μεσαία σκάλα (που σημαίνει ότι κολλάει να του δώσει μια ισχύ περισσότερη από 500W τις μεσαίας σκάλας της εστίας ) και μας λες ότι θα δουλέψει κλιματιστικό ? (ή έστω θα κάνει "απόπειρα " να δουλέψει κλιματιστικό?).

----------


## kioan

> Αλλά γιατί μέταλλα? Νερό δεν είπαμε ότι καταναλώνει?



Ακριβώς αυτό! 
Υποτίθεται η εφεύρεση έχει μοναδικό αναλώσιμο το νερό και τίποτα άλλο. "Δωρεάν αστείρευτη ενέργεια από το νεράκι". Αυτό ήταν η σημαία του Πολύ Ζαβού οταν την πρωτοπαρουσίασε. 

Ξαφνικά όταν τα πράγματα άρχισαν να ζορίζουν, άρχισε να κάνει κουβέντα για αναλώσιμα μέταλλα που θέλουν αντικατάσταση. Προφανώς ελπίζοντας να μπορέσει μελλοντικά, κάνοντας ακόμα μια κωλοτούμπα, να παρουσιάσει μια μπαταρία που ενεργοποιείται με νερό ελπίζοντας πως θα γλιτώσει την περαιτέρω γελοιοποίηση του. 

Απο τη δωρεάν παραγωγή αστείρευτης ενέργειας από το νερό που θα απαλλάξει την ανθρωπότητα απο την εξάρτηση της απο ορυκτά καύσιμα, φτάσαμε να συζηταμε για κοστος κιλοβατώρας λόγω αναλωσίμων μετάλλων και ακόμα κάποιοι έχουν αμφιβολίες για το αν είναι απατεώνας... 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Αυτό που λέτε αγαπητέ, θα μπορούσε να συμβεί αν η πρίζα που ερχότανε από τον πίνακα δεν είχε ρεύμα, όσο ήταν σηκωμένη η ασφάλεια. Αυτή όμως είχε ρεύμα γιατί μας το έδειξε με δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι. Μετά όταν κατέβασε τον γενικό έπαψε να έχει γιατί το έπιασε με γυμνά χέρια. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.



Μια εικόνα ισοδυναμεί με 1000 λέξεις:

2018-10-10_20h49_48.png

Με δύο ρελεδάκια γίνεται κι αυτό που θέλετε κύριε Pap και πολύ πιθανόν να υπάρχει και πιο έξυπνος τρόπος.
Δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε αν υπάρχει αυτοματισμός ή κάτι άλλο που να σας εξαπατήσει γιατί πολύ απλά ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν υπήρχε εξειδικευμένος άνθρωπος για να κρίνει τις συνθήκες εκτέλεσης του πειράματος.

----------

kioan (10-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Μια εικόνα ισοδυναμεί με 1000 λέξεις:
> 
> 2018-10-10_20h49_48.png
> 
> Με δύο ρελεδάκια γίνεται κι αυτό που θέλετε κύριε Pap και πολύ πιθανόν να υπάρχει και πιο έξυπνος τρόπος.
> Δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε αν υπάρχει αυτοματισμός ή κάτι άλλο που να σας εξαπατήσει γιατί πολύ απλά ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!
> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν υπήρχε εξειδικευμένος άνθρωπος για να κρίνει τις συνθήκες εκτέλεσης του πειράματος.



Καλή η προσπάθεια ξεχάσατε μόνο να βάλετε 2 πράγματα στο σχεδιό σας. Το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι και το χέρι του εφευρέτη.
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους.

----------


## nestoras

> Καλή η προσπάθεια ξεχάσατε μόνο να βάλετε 2 πράγματα στο σχεδιό σας. Το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι και το χέρι του εφευρέτη.
> Καλό βράδυ σε όλους.



Προφανως δεν καταλαβατε το σχεδιο...  :Smile: 
Χωρις να ειναι συνδεδεμενη η συσκευη, τα καλωδια εχουν 230V AC.

Με κατεβασμενο τον γενικο και πριν συνδεθει η συσκευη μπορει να βαλει το χερι του οποιοσδηποτε χωρις να παθει τιποτε.

Με το που συνδεθει η συσκευη το σπιτι ξαναπαιρνει ρευμα κανονικα.

Μπορειτε να βαλετε κι αλλες παραμετρους, παντα θα σας δειχνω ενα σχεδιο που να ικανοποιει τις απαιτησεις σας (απλο ή περισσοτερο πολυπλοκο).

Κοιτατε το δεντρο και χανετε το δασος κυριε Pap. Ξανατονιζω οτι το προβλημα ειναι η αδιαφάνεια κατω απο την οποια εκτελεστηκε το πειραμα κι οχι αν υπαρχει απλος, φθηνος, ακριβος, πολυπλοκος τροπος για να γινει απατη.

----------

kioan (10-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Προφανως δεν καταλαβατε το σχεδιο... 
> Χωρις να ειναι συνδεδεμενη η συσκευη, τα καλωδια εχουν 230V AC.
> 
> Με κατεβασμενο τον γενικο και πριν συνδεθει η συσκευη μπορει να βαλει το χερι του οποιοσδηποτε χωρις να παθει τιποτε.
> 
> Με το που συνδεθει η συσκευη το σπιτι ξαναπαιρνει ρευμα κανονικα.
> 
> Μπορειτε να βαλετε κι αλλες παραμετρους, παντα θα σας δειχνω ενα σχεδιο που να ικανοποιει τις απαιτησεις σας (απλο ή περισσοτερο πολυπλοκο).
> 
> Κοιτατε το δεντρο και χανετε το δασος κυριε Pap. Ξανατονιζω οτι το προβλημα ειναι η αδιαφάνεια κατω απο την οποια εκτελεστηκε το πειραμα κι οχι αν υπαρχει απλος, φθηνος, ακριβος, πολυπλοκος τροπος για να γινει απατη.



Ημουνα σαφής. ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ. Μην κάνετε πως δεν καταλαβαίνεται.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ημουνα σαφής. ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ. Μην κάνετε πως δεν καταλαβαίνεται.



Εσύ δεν είσαι σαφής και ψεύδεσαι ασύστολα .... απάντησε λοιπόν στην προηγούμενη αναφορά σου για το δήθεν ηχητικό κάλεσμα του κλιματιστικού (υποννοείς ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει και κλιματιστικό ? Ναι ? ή Ου ?) .

----------


## kioan

> Ημουνα σαφής. ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ. Μην κάνετε πως δεν καταλαβαίνεται.



Σου έχουμε εξηγήσει πως υπάρχουν πολλοι τρόποι για να γίνει μια τέτοια απάτη τη στιγμή που δεν είδες ουτε τι κρύβεται μέσα στον πίνακα, ουτε σε κάποιο σημείο της υπόλοιπης ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης του σπιτιού. 

Γιατί δεν δέχεται να κανει το πιο απλο πράγμα που δεν αφήνει περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης: Η συσκευή να τροφοδότησει απευθείας ένα φορτίο, μετρώντας ρεύμα και τάση. 

Δεν σε προβληματίζει που μπήκε στη διαδικασία να κάνει ολο αυτό το μπέρδεμα με τον πίνακα του αντί για παράδειγμα να τροφοδότησει απευθείας μια θερμαστρα; 
Και τελος,  αν δουλεύει οπως ισχυρίζεται και το έχει ηδη στον πινακα του,  γιατι εξακολουθεί να διατηρεί ενεργή τη σύνδεση στη ΔΕΗ; 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> Εσύ δεν είσαι σαφής και ψεύδεσαι ασύστολα .... απάντησε λοιπόν στην προηγούμενη αναφορά σου για το δήθεν ηχητικό κάλεσμα του κλιματιστικού (υποννοείς ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει και κλιματιστικό ? Ναι ? ή Ου ?) .



Όχι βρε τσοπάνο δεν υπονοώ κάτι τέτοιο. Το αναφέρω γιατί λέγονταν διάφορα γι αυτό τον ήχο.

----------


## nick1974

> Ακριβώς αυτό! 
> Υποτίθεται η εφεύρεση έχει μοναδικό αναλώσιμο το νερό και τίποτα άλλο. "Δωρεάν αστείρευτη ενέργεια από το νεράκι". Αυτό ήταν η σημαία του Πολύ Ζαβού οταν την πρωτοπαρουσίασε. 
> 
> Ξαφνικά όταν τα πράγματα άρχισαν να ζορίζουν, άρχισε να κάνει κουβέντα για αναλώσιμα μέταλλα που θέλουν αντικατάσταση. Προφανώς ελπίζοντας να μπορέσει μελλοντικά, κάνοντας ακόμα μια κωλοτούμπα, να παρουσιάσει μια μπαταρία που ενεργοποιείται με νερό ελπίζοντας πως θα γλιτώσει την περαιτέρω γελοιοποίηση του. 
> 
> Απο τη δωρεάν παραγωγή αστείρευτης ενέργειας από το νερό που θα απαλλάξει την ανθρωπότητα απο την εξάρτηση της απο ορυκτά καύσιμα, φτάσαμε να συζηταμε για κοστος κιλοβατώρας λόγω αναλωσίμων μετάλλων και ακόμα κάποιοι έχουν αμφιβολίες για το αν είναι απατεώνας... 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk




ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ,
εβαλε στο παιχνιδι επισεις υδρογονα, μηχανες, πελτιε, κι ενα σωρω ασχετες βλακειες μηπως και του κατσει κατι απ ολα αυτα.





> Προφανως δεν καταλαβατε το σχεδιο... 
> Χωρις να ειναι συνδεδεμενη η συσκευη, τα καλωδια εχουν 230V AC.
> 
> Με κατεβασμενο τον γενικο και πριν συνδεθει η συσκευη μπορει να βαλει το χερι του οποιοσδηποτε χωρις να παθει τιποτε.
> 
> Με το που συνδεθει η συσκευη το σπιτι ξαναπαιρνει ρευμα κανονικα.
> 
> Μπορειτε να βαλετε κι αλλες παραμετρους, παντα θα σας δειχνω ενα σχεδιο που να ικανοποιει τις απαιτησεις σας (απλο ή περισσοτερο πολυπλοκο).
> 
> Κοιτατε το δεντρο και χανετε το δασος κυριε Pap. Ξανατονιζω οτι το προβλημα ειναι η αδιαφάνεια κατω απο την οποια εκτελεστηκε το πειραμα κι οχι αν υπαρχει απλος, φθηνος, ακριβος, πολυπλοκος τροπος για να γινει απατη.



Νεστορα, ο γεροξεκουτης πιστευω το χε κανει ακομα πιο τραγικο με ενα ρελε (φυσικα και γινεται) που ενεργοποιουσε μια "ειδικη συσκευη" που περιειχε ενα υπερυψηλης τεχνολογιας jumper (αλλα οχι οτι, απο πλατινα και πλουτωνιο μεσα σε σως υδρογονου πασπαλισμενο με γαρνιτουρα γραφενιου )
Πιστευω -καθαρα προσωπικη εκτιμηση- παντως ηταν ασκοπο να αναλυσεις στο γιουσουφακι του το κυκλωμα, οχι απλως γιατι δε το καταλαβαινει αλλα του δινεις και αξια.
Το "προφανως δεν καταλαβαινεις το σχεδιο" ηταν αρκετο (προσωπικη εκτιμηση... μη ξεχνας πως απευθυνεσαι σε ενα ατομο που για χαρη του leosedf σε μια μερα απο ταξιτζης αυτοανακυρηχθηκε -στην αρχη δειλα δειλα αλλα μετα το λεγε καθε μερα μπας και το πιστεψει κι ο ιδιος- χημικος μηχανικος )

----------


## nepomuk

> Εσύ δεν είσαι σαφής και ψεύδεσαι ασύστολα .... απάντησε λοιπόν στην προηγούμενη αναφορά σου για το δήθεν ηχητικό κάλεσμα του κλιματιστικού (υποννοείς ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει και κλιματιστικό ? Ναι ? ή Ου ?) .





Αν καταλαβα καλα , για θορυβο  ΣΑΝ  κλιματιστικου γινεται λογος ,οταν λειτουργουσε  αυτη η μικρη συσκευη ηλεκτροπαραγωγης,
για λογους επιδειξης και οχι για ηλεκτροδοτηση κλιματιστικου, που οσο ναναι  θα καταναλωνει πανω  απο κιλοβατ  ,ενω στην εκκινηση 
νομιζω τραβαει και πολλα  αμπερ.

Ας ξεκαθαριστει και το βαρος  300 γραμ  η  3 κιλα ;  Η συσκευη ηταν  παρομοια  με αυτη που ειδε ο Σολ ; 
Φωτογραφικα ντοκουμεντα δεν υπαρχουν  ; Οι αλλοι  3-4 επιστημονες δεν εχουν λογο και υπαρξη ;
Παντελονια φορανε ; Ειναι κακοφημη η κατοικια Ζωγραφου;  οποιος την επισκεπτεται στιγματιζεται ; 
Προς τι τοση μυστικοπαθεια ; Ακομα και τωρα  αυτοι οι καθηγητες που τον επισκεφτηκαν προσφατα
μανα δεν τους  γεννησε ; Ποιος  επιζητησε την ανωνυμια;  ο παπους   η οι ιδιοι ; 

Ο παπ  βαζει φαρδεια πλατεια  το ονομα του και το χερι του στη φωτια  για την ακεραιοτητα του πετρου ,
δινει και τη ψυχη του  ,  καπως  ετσι και ο John Georgiou , οι λοιποι γιατι ηπιαν το αμιλητο νερο; 
Προς τι τοση ιντριγκα , μηχανορραφιες  και Βυζαντινισμοι ; Η διατηρηση του μυστικου δεν επαρκει πλεον.


Τελος ειναι προφανεστατο ακομα  και για  μη τεχνικους   ηλεκτρολογους  και εχει δικιο  ο nestoras (Παναγιωτης)
οτι αμα ηθελε κλεψει ο μουστακιας  στη συγκεκριμενη επιδειξη ανετα  θα το εκανε .

Πανω  απ ολα ο ανθρωπος  , εδω  εχει  αποδομηθει ως προσωπικοτητα  απο πολλους , προσωπικα διατηρω επιφυλαξεις 
και ολα τα ενδεχομενα ανοικτα.

----------


## nick1974

> Όχι βρε τσοπάνο δεν υπονοώ κάτι τέτοιο. Το αναφέρω γιατί λέγονταν διάφορα γι αυτό τον ήχο.




τσοπανακο εδω δεν εισαι στα ζωα τους φαν σου στο yt και στις υδρογειους.
κοψε λιγο τα πετρελαια γιατι ....ΤΟΜΑΤΕΣ ΓΑΡ ΕΓΓΥΣ 
κι αν αρχισουμε πραγματικα σοβαρη συζητηση στο επιπεδο που θα μπορουσε να σταθει το φανταστικο σου alter ego  δε σε ξεπλενουν 40 ποταμια με την ελειψη -υποθετω ακομα και βασικων- γνωσεων που προφανως εχεις

----------


## leosedf

Άλλο αστείο...
https://youtu.be/Z_DmWEQf7_0?t=4083  εδώ βλέπουμε τον μουστάκια να μιλάει για 350Ghz και το μηχάνημα ειναι Tektronix 494 που φτάνει μέχρι τα 21... του 1988 παρακαλώ τελευταία τεχνολογία. http://w140.com/tekwiki/wiki/494

Και αυτα τα 350 τα ρίχνει απ ευθείας μέσα με κροκοδειλάκι...  :Lol:  :Lol:  ΚΛΑΙΩ.

----------

kioan (10-10-18), 

nestoras (11-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Άλλο αστείο...
> https://youtu.be/Z_DmWEQf7_0?t=4083  εδώ βλέπουμε τον μουστάκια να μιλάει για 350Ghz και το μηχάνημα ειναι Tektronix 494 που φτάνει μέχρι τα 21... του 1988 παρακαλώ τελευταία τεχνολογία. http://w140.com/tekwiki/wiki/494
> 
> Και αυτα τα 350 τα ρίχνει απ ευθείας μέσα με κροκοδειλάκι...  ΚΛΑΙΩ.



απο που να τα ποιασεις ολα αυτα...
με τα πυροτουβλα που εχει αμολησει μονο για πισσα και πουπουλα ειναι ο ξεφτυλας.

Ειλικρινα ΙΣΩΣ τον σεβομουν καπως αν ηταν αληθινος σοβαρος απατεωνας που να χρειαζεται λιγη ερευνα για να καταλαβεις τις απατες του, αλλα τουτος εδω ειναι ημιμαθης σαχλαμαρας.


Το κροκοδειλακι δεν ειναι οτι να ναι αλλα υψισυχνο κροκοδειλακι, απο γραφενιο και σως υδρογονου  :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όχι βρε τσοπάνο δεν υπονοώ κάτι τέτοιο. Το αναφέρω γιατί λέγονταν διάφορα γι αυτό τον ήχο.



Πάρε το χαμπάρι μια που είσαι πολύ στενοκέφαλος , και σου βάζω και τις 2 περιπτώσεις α) δουλεύει το κλιματιστικό & β) δεν δουλεύει το κλιματιστικό 
Στην α) περίπτωση *πρακτικά δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει* όταν σφίγγεται κάποιος να ανάψει την μεσαία σκάλα εστίας .
Στην β) περίπτωση εφόσον δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει , το γεγονός και μόνο ότι κάνει ένα "κλικ" ηχητικό και μόνο αυτό , δείχνει το μεγάλο δούλεμα που γίνεται .
Αρκεστήκατε στην "ηχητική" αναφορά μη προσδιορίζοντας (όπως και με την εστία όπου "τηγάνιζε κεφτέδες η κυρά Μαρία") στο αν δούλευε το κλιματιστικό ως προς το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα που προορίζεται . Η γελοιότητα των αναφορών σας δεν έχει προηγούμενο .

----------


## nick1974

> Πάρε το χαμπάρι μια που είσαι πολύ στενοκέφαλος , και σου βάζω και τις 2 περιπτώσεις α) δουλεύει το κλιματιστικό & β) δεν δουλεύει το κλιματιστικό 
> Στην α) περίπτωση *πρακτικά δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει* όταν σφίγγεται κάποιος να ανάψει την μεσαία σκάλα εστίας .
> Στην β) περίπτωση εφόσον δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει , το γεγονός και μόνο ότι κάνει ένα "κλικ" ηχητικό και μόνο αυτό , δείχνει το μεγάλο δούλεμα που γίνεται .
> Αρκεστήκατε στην "ηχητική" αναφορά μη προσδιορίζοντας (όπως και με την εστία όπου "τηγάνιζε κεφτέδες η κυρά Μαρία") στο αν δούλευε το κλιματιστικό ως προς το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα που προορίζεται . Η γελοιότητα των αναφορών σας δεν έχει προηγούμενο .



απλα ο φουρναρης-ταξιτζης (χημικος μηχανικος σε καποιο παραλληλο συμπαν) μας ειπε οτι ακουσε ΡΕΛΕ!!!!!
Τι δεν καταλαβες?  :Wink:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Για να τελειώνουμε με τις χαζομαρούλες για το ...κόστος των ...μετάλλων που δήθεν αποδίδουν την ενεργειακή τους πυκνότητα για να διασπαστεί το νερό δείτε, ακούστε και θαυμάστε:





 Γιατί ρωτάτε τον Γεώργιο που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχει απαντήσεις για ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;
Δείτε και ακούστε τον Γκλιάτη με ένα φύλλο του Excel να προσπαθεί να καλύψει τον άσχετο Ζωγράφο όταν με δική του παρότρυνση ( του Γκλιάτη ) λέει ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος: *11 ευρώ για 450 Mj/Kgr*. Συγκεκριμένα ακούστε προσεκτικά την στιχομυθία ανάμεσα στον Γκλιάτη και στον άσχετο Ζωγράφο από εδώ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3goCYQXh-E&t=731 και πέρα.
Του λέει ο Γκλιάτης *"..θα σε αδικήσουν αυτά τα νούμερα"* γιατί ξέρει ότι έτσι θα βγει πιο φτηνό το ...αέριο και το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ.
Απαντά ο Ζωγράφος: *"Εγώ δεν κοιτάζω τι αδικεί εμένα και τι με δικαιώνει εγώ κοιτάζω την πραγματική τιμή εννοώ από φυσικής άποψης να λέμε την αλήθεια"*
Ο Γλιάτης πασχίζει να το σώσει: *"Μιλάω από την άποψη ότι αδικεί κάτι που έχουμε πιστέψει ότι είναι είναι καλό..."*
Τον στελνει ξανά πακέτο ο Ζωγράφος: *"Το κατάλαβα... Το κατάλαβα.. Εγώ όμως σας λέω και πάλι είτε με αδικεί είτε με δικαιώνει θα τηρήσω τους νόμους της φυσικής και θα πω αυτό που πραγματικά συμβαίνει.."*
Ο Γλιάτης απτόητος ( έχει αλλάξει και το νούμερο στο φύλλο του Excel σε 11 ευρώ και προφανώς βλέπει ότι δεν ...βγαίνουν τα νούμερα): *"Δώστε μου ένα νούμερο να τηρήσουμε και τους νόμους του ευρώ"*
Κάποιος θα ψιθύρισε στον Ζωγράφο ή θα του έδωσαν κανένα χαρτί να διαβάσει ( όπως έκανε πάντα... ) και μετά από μια ανάλυση περί μαζικής παραγωγής και παρόμοια το νούμερο γίνεται ..."* 1 με 1,5 ευρώ*" !!!
*Τι λες ωρέ Ζωγράφε; Πώς έγινε αυτό μωρέ αφού με 11 ευρώ το κιλό τηρούσες τους νόμους της φυσικής; Τώρα με ...1,5 ευρώ δεν τους παραβιάζεις;

*
*...  ...  [ Ενός λεπτού σιγή για την αδικοχαμένη επιστήμη ] ...  ...
*

Και έχουμε τον Γεώργιο εδώ να πασχίζει να μας ...αποδείξει ότι ο Ζωγράφος ηλεκτροδότησε το σπίτι του με τη συσκευή. Όλες τις *ανακολουθίες, αερολογίες, βλακείες, απιθανολογίες* του άσχετου Ζωγράφου που φαίνονται, λέγονται, γίνονται στα ( επίσημα παρακαλώ ) βίντεο που ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος ανέβασε στο youtube ( άρα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι ...πειραγμένα ) *δεν μπορεί, δεν θέλει, δεν θα μπορέσει, ούτε τώρα ούτε ποτέ να αποδείξει ο Γεώργιος*.
Έτσι να πηγαίνουμε από θέμα σε θέμα αλλά για την ουσία ούτε κουβέντα. Βάλτωσε η σελίδα στο facebook. Το hellagen έπιασε πάτο... Κάπως πρέπει να κρατήσουμε στον αφρό τον άσχετο Ζωγράφο και την δήθεν εφεύρεση...

----------


## 744

> Άλλο αστείο...
> https://youtu.be/Z_DmWEQf7_0?t=4083  εδώ βλέπουμε τον μουστάκια να μιλάει για 350Ghz και το μηχάνημα ειναι Tektronix 494 που φτάνει μέχρι τα 21... του 1988 παρακαλώ τελευταία τεχνολογία. http://w140.com/tekwiki/wiki/494
> 
> Και αυτα τα 350 τα ρίχνει απ ευθείας μέσα με κροκοδειλάκι...  ΚΛΑΙΩ.



Τα 300+ GHz που έδειχνε τί ήταν?

Και το κροκοδειλάκι (χωρίς να έιναι συνδεμένο άλλο για την γείωση, λέμε τώρα...) τί ρόλο έπαιζε? Της κεραίας??

----------


## leosedf

Χωρίς τον εξωτερικό εξοπλισμό (μίκτη κλπ) το μηχάνημα απλά προσθέτει τη συχνότητα. Αλλά και πάλι νομίζω δε φτάνει τα 350 αλλά τα 325GHz.
Το κροκοδειλάκι υποτίθεται ήταν το σήμα που μετρούσε  :Lol:  Βέβαια το οτι θέλει κυμματοδηγούς εκεί ούτε λόγος.

----------


## nestoras

> Καλή η προσπάθεια ξεχάσατε μόνο να βάλετε 2 πράγματα στο σχεδιό σας. Το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι και το χέρι του εφευρέτη.
> Καλό βράδυ σε όλους.



Ξαναειδα το βιντεακι μετα απο κανενα εξαμηνο. Ξαναδιαβαστε το σχεδιο και την απαντηση μου πιο κατω.

Ο αυτοματισμος που σχεδιασα θα μπορουσε ανετα να λειτουργησει στις παρουσες συνθηκες χωρις καμια αμφιβολια πλεον. Μια ακομη παρατηρηση: το βολτομετρο ειναι κολλημενο στα 230V, γεγονος που θα μπορουσε ανετα να συμβει με πειραγμενη την shunt του οργανου και να δειχνει τα 12V dc για 230AC. Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να του λειπει η γνωση για υπολογισμο Rshunt και να εβαλε κολλα στιγμης στη βελονα...  :Very Happy: 

Μην προσπαθειτε να καλυψετε κατι που δε στεκει κυριε Pap, χαλατε ακομη περισσοτερο την ηδη χαλασμενη εικονα σας.

----------

kioan (11-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Βέβαια το οτι θέλει κυμματοδηγούς εκεί ούτε λόγος.



μη ξυνεις τετοιες πληγες γιατι ειναι μια πονεμενη ιστορια.
Ο πιστος σκυλος του που εκοβε τους κυμματοδηγους με τα δοντια του ειχε παθει τερηδονα  :Tongue Smilie:  :hahahha:

----------


## 744

325GHz.    ?

----------


## nikospag

> ...
>      ,    230V AC. (*nikospag:*     )
>                    .
>           .







> .        .     .



     (  )   ?              "" (          ).
       . ,  ,        (   )                        .

     ,        .                 .
         ,

     ,     :
*  ( )           100%   ?

*          ()  .
* ""*         .
*"*"       
              . 
 .....

----------

kioan (11-10-18), 

nestoras (11-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

.
           ,     
    .

 George Pap

1.      ;(        ;
2.    ,   ,      ;    ;
3.    ,      ;
4.     2-3             ,
     ;
5.  -        ;  ;
6.         .        
  ,    ;  ;
7. ;  ;    ;
8.      ;         ;
9.     Bosch ,      ;
10.       ;
11.     Seismic;

----------


## kioan

> .  .



  :Smile:  
 ,        .






> .     .



    ,      copy/paste     Universal Cyrillic decoder  "source encoding" UTF-8  "displayed as" ISO-8859-7.

----------


## George Pap

[QUOTE=nikospag;854297]



> (  )   ?              "" (          ).
>   ,       60 
> 
>        . ,  ,        (   )                        .
>              MENSA
> 
>      ,     :
> *  ( )           100%   ?
> 
> ...



   ,   

            100%

             .         300mW  800W    2666%.

    video                  100%          .        ,      searl effect,       5-6 .
http://www.searlsolution.com/evidence2.html


https://physicsgg.me/2014/05/30/%CF%...9%CE%BA%CE%AE/

     ,                  ,            
,          
https://www.pollacklab.org/
             Paul Zigouras
http://www.panacea-bocaf.org/paulzigouras.htm

----------


## nick1974

[QUOTE=George Pap;854311]



> ,            
> ,




  ,               .

----------


## George Pap

[QUOTE=nick1974;854313]



> ,               .



     ;
         .            .

----------


## leosedf

btw https://www.quora.com/Is-The-Searl-Effect-fact-or-fake  :Lol:

----------

kioan (11-10-18), 

nick1974 (11-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

[QUOTE=George Pap;854314]



> ;
>          .            .



 

         ?


 ,             / ? 


   Redmi 5 Plus   Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> btw https://www.quora.com/Is-The-Searl-Effect-fact-or-fake



  ?      ,  

   Redmi 5 Plus   Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ βλέπω μια αράδα με άσχετα links αποδεδειγμένων απατεώνων και μη, λες και είμαστε τα τραγιά στο facebook αλλά ουσία 0.
Δεν έχει αποδειχθεί τίποτα, το μόνο που αποδείχθεικε είναι οτι οι ακόλουθοι του ζωγράφου είναι αγράμματοι και προσπαθούν να αποδείξουν τα φύκια με διάφορα πεταμένα λινκ και γνωστές απάτες παρουσιάζοντας τες ως αποδείξεις η αρχές λειτουργίας. Επειδή απλά θέλουν να πιστέψουν.
Τίποτα κύριοι, ΜΗΔΕΝ όπως γνωρίζαμε από την αρχή.

----------

nick1974 (11-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Εγώ βλέπω μια αράδα με άσχετα links αποδεδειγμένων απατεώνων και μη, λες και είμαστε τα τραγιά στο facebook αλλά ουσία 0.
> Δεν έχει αποδειχθεί τίποτα, το μόνο που αποδείχθεικε είναι οτι οι ακόλουθοι του ζωγράφου είναι αγράμματοι και προσπαθούν να αποδείξουν τα φύκια με διάφορα πεταμένα λινκ και γνωστές απάτες παρουσιάζοντας τες ως αποδείξεις η αρχές λειτουργίας. Επειδή απλά θέλουν να πιστέψουν.
> Τίποτα κύριοι, ΜΗΔΕΝ όπως γνωρίζαμε από την αρχή.



κι αφου στειλαν καποιον για καταδρομικη εδω μεσα, δε στελναν τουλαχιστο καποιον απο τους κανονικους επιστημονες που τους ακολουθουν αλλα τουτον εδω τον οτι-να-ναι δηθεν χημικο, ταξιτζη-φουρναρη!!!
Ειναι μια ακομη απ τις θεοπαλαβες "σωστες επιλογες" στο ενεργητικο τους...
Καμια φορα σκεφτομαι μηπως απλα κανουν καποιο ψυχολογικο πειραμα? Γιατι αν δε συμβαινει αυτο τοτε η ηλιθιοτητα τους εχει ξεπερασει καθε οριο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> ΑΣΦΑΛΩΣ ΚΑΙ *ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ 100%*
> 
> Αυτό που σκοπίμως παραβλέπουν οι περισσότεροι είναι η *ενέργεια που προέρχεται από τον ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ*. Αν παραβλέψουμε αυτήν την παράμετρο τότε από τα 300mW στα 800W θα έχουμε *απόδοση 2666%*.




*Ο συντονισμός δεν παράγει ενέργεια*. Στον συντονισμό έχουμε απλώς την μέγιστη μεταφορά ενέργειας από τον διεγέρτη προς το σύστημα που ταλαντώνεται. Κάθε μία διέγερση μεταφέρει στο σύστημα ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό ενέργειας και αν αυτές οι διεγέρσεις γίνονται στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του ταλαντούμενου συστήματος, πετυχαίνουμε την μέγιστη μεταφορά ενέργειας. Η συνολική ενέργεια είναι όση έδωσε περιοδικά ο διεγέρτης. Δεν παράγεται ενέργεια από το πουθενά!

Και για να φέρουμε τα παραπάνω περί συντονισμού στο παράδειγμα της διάσπασης ενός μορίου νερού:
Εάν έχουμε ένα μόριο νερού και μπορούμε να το βομβαρδίσουμε, υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες χωρίς απώλειες, με παλμούς ενέργειας ακριβώς στην ιδιοσυχνότητά του, αυτό θα διασπαστεί όταν και μόνον όταν η συνολική ενέργεια των παλμών που θα του έχουμε δώσει γίνει ίση με την ενέργεια που απαιτείται για την διάσπασή του. 
Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο και χωρίς καθόλου απώλειες, το άθροισμα αυτών των παλμών ενέργειας που έδωσες για την διάσπαση αυτού του ενός μορίου νερού, θα είναι ακριβώς ίσο με την ενέργεια που θα απελευθερωθεί όταν αυτό ξαναδημιουργηθεί με την καύση του υδρογόνου που παρήχθη προηγουμένως.



Έστω όμως πως έχεις μια συσκευή με απόδοση 2666% όπως λες. Αυτή η συσκευή έχει μια είσοδο και μια έξοδο. Αν της δώσεις στην είσοδο 1 Joule ενέργειας, θα αποδώσει στην έξοδο 26,66 Joule.
Αυτό σου φαίνεται λογικό; Δεν ξεπερνάει το 100%;

----------

nick1974 (11-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Ο συντονισμός δεν παράγει ενέργεια.




επειδη εχω κεφια, κι επειδη πιστευω πω; παρακολουθει και ο "μεγαλος εφευρετης" πανω σ αυτο θα του δωσω τροφη για νεες σκεψεις (για να γινει μια ακομη φορα (τ)ρομπα φτιαχνοντας μια ακομη μεγαλη εφευρεση):
κι αν συντονισουμε στα 50Hz και τραβηξουμε ενα συρμα κανα δυο χιλιομετρα κατω απ τις κολωνες της ΔΕΗ? παραγει η δεν παραγει? 

(ιδανικα τους πυλωνες υψηλης τασης... ...και κανεις δε τον ξαναδε απο τοτε χαχαχαχα)


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν υπάρχει άσπρο μαύρο, Ναι ή Οχι
> 
> ΑΣΦΑΛΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ 100%
> 
> Αυτό που σκοπίμως παραβλέπουν οι περισσότεροι είναι η ενέργεια που προέρχεται από τον ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ. Αν παραβλέψουμε αυτήν την παράμετρο τότε από τα 300mW στα 800W θα έχουμε απόδοση 2666%.



Ο ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ κυριε Pap ειναι "ΠΗΓΗ" ενεργειας; 
Ωραια ξεκινησαμε... Για πειτε μας κι αλλα. Ας παραβλεψω την "πατατα" και ας περασω σε πιο πρακτικα ζητηματα... Πως μπορεις να παρεις ενεργεια απο ενα ηδη συντονισμενο συστημα χωρις να να το αποσυντονισεις; Εχετε δει ποτε τι συμβαινει στη συχνοτητα συντονισμου οταν πλησιασει μια αλλη κεραια (δεκτης) διπλα; Μιλαμε για ισχυ εκπομπης 350mW συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σας. Ψαξτε λιγο για backscattering αποδιαμορφωσεις (ο δεκτης ουσιαστικα μιλαει στον πομπο χωρις να στειλει δεδομενα αλλα μεσω της "υπαρξης" του και μονο τον αντιλαμβανεται ο πομπος).

Βαλτε ρε παιδια καποιος το βιντεο με την κεραια yagi που εξηγει οτι μεσω της "απολαβης" τα 350mW γινονται 700W γιατι δεν το βρισκω, μπας και ανοιξουν τα ματια του κυριου Pap. Να καταλαβει οτι ο "πολλαπλασιασμος της ισχυος οπως την περιγραφει ο ΠΖ προερχεται απο την "απολαβη" μιας κεραιας...

Το ολο συστημα δεν εχει καμια επιστημονικη βαση. Μην το τραβατε απο τα μαλλια κυριε Pap δε θα συμβει τιποτε απολυτως. Γιατι να καψω γ@μημενο νερο και να το συντονισω στα 350GHz για να παρω 350mW ενεργειας τα οποια θα πολλαπλασιασω και θα τα κανω 700W και να μη δωσω απευθειας τα 350mW πχ απο μια μπαταρια; Αχαχαχα....

----------


## nepomuk

Για την ιστορια να προσθεσω την εμμονη του Παπ με τον Πολ Ζυγουρα , στην ιδιωτικη αλληλογραφια  σε "ανυποπτο" χρονο .
Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι και Περιβαλλοντολογος Μηχανικος , με σοβαρες σπουδες οπως δηλωνει .

Ως εκ τουτου θεωρει το ενεργειακο το Ν1 προβλημα για την ανθρωποτητα ,γι αυτο και παθιαζεται με σχεδον καθε καινοφανη προσπαθεια για τη λυση του.
Θεωρουσε απο τοτε  ..  ως ιδανικο το διδυμο Ζυγουρα - Ζωγραφου  και απο κει και περα αρχιζε ο μυθος ..
Οτι δηλ τον Παυλο επισκεφτηκαν οι ανθρωποι με τα μαυρα της ΓκαζΠρομ και εξηναγκασθη σε πωληση της εφευρεσης του ,εκανε και δυο παιδακια αμερικανακια 
και η ζωη ειναι ωραια  και παπαλα η συνεργασια με ΠΖ.

Πρεπει να του πιστωθει ομως οτι τλχ  δεν εχει σε υποληψη τον γνωστο Ροσι της "ψυχρης" συντηξης .
Αρα δεν υποστηριζει ακριτα τον καθε Ζαβο .(τον γεννετιστη).

Ερωτημα , το εχω θεσει κι εγω:  "Καμια φορα σκεφτομαι μηπως απλα κανουν καποιο ψυχολογικο πειραμα?"

δηλ  μια χουφτα καθοδηγητες  με  100  κραχτες  ωθουν την κοινωνια  ,ωστε το Μεγα ζητουμενο , το προς αποδειξη , βλεπε
πονημα ΠΖ , ακραια επαναστατικο απιστευτο  κτλπ , Να το εκλαμβανει ως ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ , με την αβαντα  του παπ,
του αιγινητη , του μακη και του  Παπαμαρινοπουλου .
Μαλλον απετυχε αν επροκειτο περι αυτου ,  οι  Σωρραιοι καταγραφουν μεγαλυτερους αριθμους πιστων , ορα και γραφεια
καθ απασαν την επικρατειαν.

----------


## nick1974

> . Γιατι να καψω γ@μημενο νερο και να το συντονισω στα 350GHz για να παρω 350mW ενεργειας τα οποια θα πολλαπλασιασω και θα τα κανω 700W και να μη δωσω απευθειας τα 350mW πχ απο μια μπαταρια; Αχαχαχα....




κατ αρχας σορρυ για τη λογοδιαρια αλλα εχω κατ ενθουσιαστει μ αυτεε τις βλακειες


αυτο Νεστορα θυμιζει τους υπερκακους του χολυγουντ που αντι να φυτεψουν μια σφαιρα στο κεφαλι του πρωταγωνιστη βαζουν ενα σχοινι που καιγεται με ενα κερι να ριξει ενα μαχαιρι που θα ελευθερωσει ενα δεινοσαυρο που θα ριξει μια πορτα για να βγει ενα κανονι κρλ κτλ κτλ


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> Εφόσον το κόστος παραγωγής είναι 10 ευρώ / 140KWh, τότε μιλάμε για κόστος 7,14 λεπτά / KWh που δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικό ούτε καν στη λιανική αγορά, πόσο μάλλον σε ειδικά επαγγελματικά τιμολόγια.
> Και δεν βλέπω περιθώρια μείωσης της τιμής των μετάλλων, το αντίθετο μάλιστα αν αυξηθεί η ζήτησή τους.



1. Στη λιανική είναι 20 λεπτά
2. Παραβλέπεις τη μεταφορά.
3. Με Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου έχουμε ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ, δηλαδή ΠΑΝΤΟΥ & ΠΑΝΤΑ, χωρίς ΙΚΑ, ΜΙΚΑ, ΦΛΩΡΟΥΣ κλπ
4. Παραβλέπεις το Αποτύπωμα Άνθρακα
https://physics4u.wordpress.com/2014...3%CE%AD%CF%82/

----------


## kioan

> 1. Στη λιανική είναι 20 λεπτά
> 2. Παραβλέπεις τη μεταφορά.
> 3. Με Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου έχουμε ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ, δηλαδή ΠΑΝΤΟΥ & ΠΑΝΤΑ, χωρίς ΙΚΑ, ΜΙΚΑ, ΦΛΩΡΟΥΣ κλπ
> 4. Παραβλέπεις το Αποτύπωμα Άνθρακα
> https://physics4u.wordpress.com/2014...3%CE%AD%CF%82/



Εσύ παραβλέπεις να σχολιάσεις το ότι ο συντονισμός δεν είναι παραγωγή ενέργειας, ενώ η βασική αρχή της συσκευής έχει βασιστεί σε αυτήν την (εσφαλμένη) παραδοχή.

Το link που παρέθεσες μιλάει για ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας (ηλιακή, αιολική κλπ)
Τα μέταλλα που χρησιμοποιεί ως αναλώσιμα η υποτιθέμενη "εφευρεση", είναι ανανεώσιμα; Γιατί αν θεωρείς πως είναι, με τον ίδιο συλλογισμό θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ανανεώσιμος και ο άνθρακας που απελευθερώνεται από τους υδρογονάνθρακες.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ΑΣΦΑΛΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ 100%



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVnT60dvrgw&t=1822

Κυριολεκτικά πιστή, πιστότατη απομαγνητοφώνηση:
Εσείς κύριε Γεώργιε:* "Υποννοείται δηλαδή ότι η απόδοση που έχουμε μπορεί να ξεπεράσει και το 100%; Και από πού προέρχεται;"*
Ζωγράφος: μπλα-μπλα-μπλα *"...οι βαθμοί απόδοσης ξεπερνάνε το 100%"*
Εσείς κύριε Γεώργιε: *"Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό..."
*Εσείς κύριε Γεώργιε πιο κάτω: *"...έχει το 100% αλλά μπορεί και να πάρει από το περιβάλλον ενέργεια οπότε να πάει στο 102% ..λέω εγώ..."* 
Είστε ή δεν είστε εσείς στο βίντεο κύριε Γεώργιε; Είναι το βίντεο από το zougla tv ( άρα ...αυθεντικό ); Όπως σας έχουν τονίσει τόσες πολλές φορές δεν είστε στο facebook να λέτε ότι να ναι και αν κάποιος διαφωνεί τον διαγράφετε... Απαντήσεις; Δεν βλέπω πουθενά απαντήσεις σε ότι ρώτησα... Δυστυχώς για εσάς κύριε Γεώργιε έχετε πει ...πάρα πολλά σε δημόσια θέα και ακρόαση. Να ξαναβλέπετε τα βίντεο τουλάχιστον και να μην γράφετε με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ( πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το τονίζετε ) άλλα αντί άλλων... Όπως επίσης κανείς δεν σας υποχρέωσε να έρθετε εδώ να υποστηρίξετε τα αστήρικτα...

----------


## nepomuk

> Εσύ παραβλέπεις να σχολιάσεις το ότι ο συντονισμός δεν είναι παραγωγή ενέργειας, ενώ η βασική αρχή της συσκευής έχει βασιστεί σε αυτήν την (εσφαλμένη) παραδοχή.
> Τα μέταλλα που χρησιμοποιεί ως αναλώσιμα η υποτιθέμενη "εφευρεση", είναι ανανεώσιμα; Γιατί αν θεωρείς πως είναι, με τον ίδιο συλλογισμό θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ανανεώσιμος και ο άνθρακας που απελευθερώνεται από τους υδρογονάνθρακες.



Ας μην παιζουμε με τις λεξεις , δια του συντονισμου μεσω 4 καταλλληλων διαπλεκομενων υπερυψηλων ραδιοσυχνοτητων σε καταλληλο χωρο κρισιμων διαστασεων(Καβιτυ) , επερχεται η σχαση
του μοριου το νερου , εχουμε λοιπον υδρογονο  και το κανουμε οτι θελουμε .
Για την κεραια και την απολαβη της τα εχουμε ξαναπει .Δεν ειναι ισοτροπικη ,στοχευει σε ενα πολυ συγκεκριμενο σημειο στο χωρο ,οποτε με πολυ μικρη καταναλωση ενεργειας ,εχουμε τα επιθυμητα
αποτελεσματα στον στοχο .Ε δεν θα κανει και στριπτιζ ο μουστακιας  και πολλα λεει.

Αυτο λοιπον αποτελει και το καινοφανες , το λεγομενο Ζωγραφειο Αιτημα , η συγγραφη των νεων σελιδων στη Φυσικη που αναφερθηκε ο ευπατριδης κ John Georgiou .

Δεν σταματουν εδω οι καινοτομιες της ομαδας  αλλα προχωρουν και στο καθεαυτο τμημα ηλεκτροπαραγωγης- βλεπε πολυμερικες μεμβρανες -εχουμε νεες σελιδες ,
οπως και στο τμημα της προσαρμογης της  τασης  εξοδου , βλεπε  πχ  υπερπυκνωτες γραφενιου.  Εξ ολων αυτων των λογων της πολυπλοκοτητας ,
υπαρχει αυτη η δυστοκια  στην παρουσιαση συσκευων. Αναζητειται  η τελειοτης , μιλαμε για συσκευες που θα μπουν στα σπιτια μας και οι καλοθελητες καραδοκουν .

Οσον αφορα  τα αναλωσιμα  πχ  τα περιφημα μεταλλικα  αλατα , υπαρχουν αφθονα στη φυση με  ευρεια κατανομη ανα την υφηλιο , οποτε θα τη βγαλουμε
για  πολλους  πολλους  αιωνες .

Τα παραπανω οταν δεν ειναι λογικες ερμηνειες και προεκτασεις του γραφοντος , τα εχει αναφερει ο ερευνητης κατ  επαναληψη.

Edit: Παρακαλεσα , προσκαλεσα τον κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελο να εγγραφει στο φορουμ και να συμμετασχει στον γονιμο αυτο διαλογο και
να μας διαφωτισει σε Θεματα Κβαντομηχανικης , που ως  Βετερανος και της παλιας σχολης ο Παπ αδυνατει  να δωσει εξηγησεις.

----------


## kioan

> ...δια του συντονισμου μεσω 4 καταλλληλων διαπλεκομενων υπερυψηλων ραδιοσυχνοτητων σε καταλληλο χωρο κρισιμων διαστασεων(Καβιτυ)...



Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι γράφεις, μην γράφεις καθόλου και μην αναπαράγεις σαν παπαγαλάκι την κάθε μπούρδα που βλέπεις στα ιντερνέτς.
Τρως χώρο στο thread και μετά οι υποστηρικτές του "εφευρέτη" μπορεί να μην μπορέσουν να βρουν και να μας απαντήσουν συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα, όπως αυτά που έθεσε ο FreeEnergy και όλο δεν τα βλέπει ο George Pap.






> Edit: Παρακαλεσα , προσκαλεσα τον κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελο να εγγραφει στο φορουμ και να συμμετασχει στον γονιμο αυτο διαλογο και
> να μας διαφωτισει σε Θεματα Κβαντομηχανικης , που ως Βετερανος και της παλιας σχολης ο Παπ αδυνατει να δωσει εξηγησεις.



Ότι και να λένε οι λοιποί παρατρεχάμενοι δεν έχει σημασία καθώς κατά επανειλημμένες δηλώσεις τους, δεν έχουν δει ποτέ το εσωτερικό της συσκευής για να καταλάβουν πως δουλεύει. Άρα ότι και αν λένε είναι απλά εικασίες.

Εμείς μέχρι στιγμής ότι έχουμε αναλύσει το έχουμε κάνει με γνώμονα την επιστήμη και στηριζόμαστε στις δημόσιες δηλώσεις του ίδιου του "εφευρέτη" καθώς και στις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες γύρω από όσα ο ίδιος δημοσίως έχει δείξει. Ο "εφευρέτης" δεν είχε ποτέ μιλήσει για κβαντομηχανική και μεμβράνες, αλλά έχει περιγράψει απλά και μόνο μια διαδικασία διάσπασης νερού μέσω εκπομπής Η/Μ ακτινοβολίας στην ιδιοσυχνότητά του. Αυτό όπως εξηγήσαμε δεν στέκει, αλλά τα μέλη του φανατισμένου οπαδικού κοπαδιού του αντί να δουν την ξεκάθαρη αλήθεια, εθελοτυφλούν και ψάχνουν πλάγιους τρόπους για να βρουν κάτι να πιστέψουν.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι είμαστε forum προς την κατεύθυνση των θετικών επιστημών, και όχι καζαμίας. Όποιος δεν μπορεί να αντικρούσει με επιστημονικό τρόπο τα απλά ερωτήματα που του έχουν τεθεί, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να καταφέρει να μας πείσει για την επιστημονικότητα της οποιασδήποτε άλλης πρότασης του. Όσο πολύπλοκες λεξούλες και αν μας αραδιάσει, πάντα θα αντιμετωπίζονται με κριτική σκέψη. Αν θέλει να βρει κοινό που καταπίνει αμάσητο ότι του σερβίρουν, υπάρχουν οι οπαδικές ομάδες υποστήριξης του"εφευρέτη".

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk: εμαθες και τα καβιτυ... τεχνολογια ζωγραφου κι αυτα?
το οτι για να φτιαχτουν κεραιες και καβιτυ για αυτες τις συχνοτητες οπως σου χα υπολογισει ειναι κατι που ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΥΧΘΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΙΝΤΕΛ (ελεω 10 νανομετρων με την παρουσα τεχνολογια) το γραψες στα παπαρια σου και μας προμοταρεις σωτηρες τυπου παπ και παπαρδελου...

επισεις τι θα πει οτι ο ταριφας ειναι παλιας σχολης και τοτε δεν ειχε κβαντομηχανικη? Ειναι πανω απο 140 χρονων?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gaou

εγω αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι ότι αποκλειστηκαν χρήστες ή κλειδωθήκαν θέματα μεγαλυτερης εκτιμησης απο αυτο. αυτον τον ανθρωπο και ολη την παρέα του κομπογιαννίτη γιατι δεν τους κοβετε να σταματήσουν να μας ζαληζουν να μεζεα.

----------


## kioan

> αυτον τον ανθρωπο και ολη την παρέα του κομπογιαννίτη γιατι δεν τους κοβετε



Διότι αυτό ακριβώς επιδιώκουν. 
Οι ισχυρισμοί τους δεν μπορούν να σταθούν απέναντι στην επιστημονική κριτική, οποτε ο αποκλεισμός τους αυτομάτως τους εξυπηρετεί διότι θα τους κάνει ήρωες στα μάτια των αγραμματων φανατισμένων οπαδων τους.
Όσο γράφουν εντος αυτού του θέματος,  ας προσπαθήσουν δημοσίως να μας πείσουν. Troll, framers και λοιποί, αντιμετωπίζονται καταλλήλως. 

Πρέπει να υπάρχει ο αντίλογος στους ισχυρισμούς τους καθως σε ολες τις υπολοιπες σελιδες που ελεγχουν ακούγεται μονο η μια αποψη, αυτή των σχεδιαστών της απάτης και των εν αγνοία τους θυμάτων της.
Το παρόν θέμα το διαβάζουν και άτομα που δεν ειναι μελη του forum και μπορούν να κρίνουν για το τι πραγματικά είναι η "εφεύρεση". 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## rama

Και μιά μικρή διόρθωση: από 0,3w σε 700w, η ποσοστιαία μεταβολή είναι 233.233% κι όχι 2.666%
Δεν χρειάζεται να είστε μετριόφρωνες!

----------

kioan (11-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Και μιά μικρή διόρθωση: από 0,3w σε 700w, η ποσοστιαία μεταβολή είναι 233.233% κι όχι 2.666%
> Δεν χρειάζεται να είστε μετριόφρωνες!





Εμενα μου βγαζει 200Κ %  ητοι : 700/0,35 Χ 100  = 200Κ (καθαρα στο παντελονι) . δηλ τα  350 μιλιβατ τα ευλογουσε και  εβγαζε  700 βατακια .
Κατι τετοια θελει να ακουει ο Λαος .Λεφτα υπαρχουν .

----------


## nestoras

> Ας μην παιζουμε με τις λεξεις , δια του συντονισμου μεσω 4 καταλλληλων διαπλεκομενων υπερυψηλων ραδιοσυχνοτητων σε καταλληλο χωρο κρισιμων διαστασεων(Καβιτυ) , επερχεται η σχαση
> του μοριου το νερου , εχουμε λοιπον υδρογονο  και το κανουμε οτι θελουμε .



Ουάου... Στην Ελλαδα ακομη και οι συχνοτητες ειναι διαπλεκομενες...  :Very Happy: 

Γεωργιε (nepomuk), η προταση σου "βιαζει" την ΑΔΕ κι ας μην το καταλαβαινεις.

Να επαναλαβουμε παλι οτι για να διασπαστει ενα μοριο χρειαζεται να λαβει εξωτερικα ενεργεια τουλαχιστον ιση με αυτη που παραγεται κατα την ενωση των ατομων για τη δημιουργια του μοριου;

Εντυπωσιαζομαι πραγματικα που νιωθετε οτι αντιλαμβανεστε περιπλοκες εννοιες (νανοτεχνολογια, κβαντικα φαινομενα, πολυμερικες μεμβρανες, καβιτυ κτλ) και δε μπορειτε να κατανοησετε απλα και χιλιοαποδεδειγμενα, απαραβιαστα γεγονοτα (πχ ΑΔΕ, συντονισμος, τσαρλατανοι, παπατζηδες κτλ).

Το στοιχειο σας ειναι τα οικονομικα οπως εχετε αναφερει αρκετες φορες. Σας επεισαν ομως οι "τσαρλατανοι" οτι υπαρχει μια συσκευη που θα σωσει τον κοσμο κι εσεις τους ακουτε με ανοιχτο το στομα... 
Παραβλεπετε συστηματικα καθε πραγματικα "εεπιστημονικη" τεκμηριωση και διαρκως κρινετε την επιστημη αντι να κρινετε τους παπατζηδες. Εντυπωσιακο το φαινομενο! Δυστυχως το "προβλημα" εχει αντικτυπο σε πολλους τομεις της κοινωνιας μας αλλα δε θελω να ξεφυγουμε απο το θεμα μας.

Το αν ο κυριος George Pap, παει και βρισκει τα πειραματα που εκαναν οι αντιστοιχοι "Ζωγραφοι" παγκοσμιως και μας παραθετει τα links εδω δε σημαινει τιποτε απολυτως. Να μαθετε να κρινετε την αξιοπιστια των πηγων σας.

Που ειναι οι αποδειξεις και οι εξηγησεις που περιμενατε με καμαρι απο τον κ. George Pap; Να σας απαντησω; ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ! Γιατι δεν υπαρχουν!
Το αν εσεις αισθανεστε καλλυμενος απο ενα link της κακιας ωρας ή απο 3 προτασεις με ακαταλαβιστικους για εσας ορισμους τοτε ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικη η αποψη σας κι οχι καποιο επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενο συμπερασμα. Πιστευετε οτι δεν εχουμε διαβασει αρκετα κι οτι η ομαδα "ΠΖ" εχει διαβασει περισσοτερα; ή οτι τα δικα μας πτυχια ειναι κατωτερα; ή μηπως πιστευετε αυτα που θα θελατε να πιστεψετε;

----------


## nick1974

> oι ισχυρισμοί τους δεν μπορούν να σταθούν απέναντι στην επιστημονική κριτική



βασικα ολη τους η φαση -και πρωτος πρωτος ο γεροξεκουτης τους- δε μπορει ετσι κι αλλιως να σταθει ουτε καν απεναντι σε ενα μετριο προς καλο μαθητη λυκειου, αλλα αυτος εδω ο ανθρωπος μπηκε κυριολεκτικα μεσα στο στομα του λυκου χωρις καμια απολυτως ελπιδα να μη γινει εντελως ρομπα απεναντι σε οποιοδηποτε θεατη, γιατι οσο στα private γκρουπακια εκανε το βελιγκεκα ηταν οκ, αλλα εδω ηρθε χωρις εφοδια γνωσεων (αν πιστευει εστω και ενας οτι ο συγκεκριμενος υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχει οποιοδηποτε πτυχιο σε θετικη επιστημη θα πρεπει να εχει πολυ αρνητικη γνωμη για την Ελληνικη εκπαιδευση... ) και νομιζει πως με μπουρδιτσες θα κερδισει τους θεατες! (ουσιαστικα για αυτους παιζει αυτο το ρολο, οχι για μας φυσικα)
Αυτη η παντελης αρνηση πραγματικοτητας και το απιστευτο θρασσος για μια τετοια κινηση ειναι οντως οτι πιο αξιοπεριεργο μπορει να κανει καποιος, ακομα και φανατικος.
Ερχεται λοιπον σε μια κοινοτητα που αποτελειται κυριως απο επαγγελματιες ηλεκτρονικους να υποστηριξει ενα λαμογιο που του δειξε καταμουτρα ενα γκαζοτενεκε με αλουμινοταινιες και του πε οτι εκει μεσα εχει 20 bar πιεση, που του πεταξε 5 ασυναρτητα πραγματα τα οποια φυσικα δεν γνωριζει τι ειναι και του πε οτι ειναι "ταλαντωτης" υδρογονα, τεραχερτζ, μεταλλα, νερα και δε συμαζευεται, του δειξε ενα βραστηρα νερου και του πε οτι ειναι κεραια yagi για THz (λες και πρεπει να χεις κανενα υπερυπολογιστικο κλαστερ για να κανεις ενα γαμημενο λ=c/f, και οχι δε χρειαζεται να ναι καποιος ηλεκτρονικος, φυσικος η οτιδηποτε για να το ξερει... και ταξιτζης αν googleαρει για μηκος κυματος μια χαρα το βρισκει ), του δειξε μες τα μουτρα οτι δεν ειναι ικανος να κανει το απλο πειραμμα με το peltier και το λεντακι, και για να το πετυχει εβαλε προφανως κι εκει μπαταριες (η  super capacitor αφου τελικα εμαθε την υπαρξη τους ) κι εκτος οτι το παρουσιασε ως ....δικη του ...εφευρεση (!!!!!!) αφου δεν ηξερε πως γινεται αντι να στρωσει τον κολο του να δει tutorials και να το μαθει, εκανε cheat !!!!! για να βγαλει το βιντεακι!!!  
Εναν ανθρωπο που του δειξε μες τα μουτρα ενα Ρωσικο κομπρεσερ (πανω απο 30 χρονων... Αυτα τα πουλαγαν στο παζαρι του Πειραια την εποχη του Γκορμπατσωφ) με κλειστη τη μπουκαλα και του πε οτι αυτο ειναι ...ειδικο μηχανημα... ...αποσυμπιεσης  :Blink: 
Του δειξε εναν super capacitor 20F τον οποιο εμφανως ειχε βαψει (ατσαλα και τσαπατσουλικα οπως οτιδηποτε εχει κανει ως τωρα) για να μη φαινεται η μαρκα του, και ειπε οτι ειναι ....δικης του κατασκευης απο γραφενιο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τον παρουσιασε μαλιστα ως κατι που δεν υπαρχει -επειδη προφανεστατα τωρα τους ανακαλυψε και εντυπωσιαστηκε - και τον συγκρινε με ενα ηλεκτρολυτικο που πουλιοταν πριν 25 χρονια στο Μοναστηρακι απο σαβουρες μηχανηματα που ειχε εκποιησει ο στρατος (Οι παλιοι θαμωνες θα θυμουνται... Νικολας δε λεγοταν νομιζω αυτος που τους πουλαγε απο τα στρατιωτικα? οχι εκεινος στη γωνια της Αστιγγος, ο αλλος στην Αβυσινιας... ειχα παρει κι εγω μια 4δα για τον crescento του Elector και δυο απο τους 100.000 μF /5v που δεν ειχα τι να τους κανω και τους εβαλα τελικα στο μικτη που ειχα φτιαξει απο την Τ.Ε.)
Ενα τυπο που μες τα μουτρα του του δειχνει στριμενα σωληνακια φτιαγμενα σε μια παρωδια κυκλωματος ζευξης, που καταληγουν σε κοσσακια βιδωμενα με νοβοπανοβιδες πανω σε κατι γκαζοτενεκεδες και που του λεει οτι "εχουν μεσα κατι ...αερια"
Εναν ανθρωπο που λεει οτι η gravity generator ειναι δικη του εφευρεση (μια απ τις πολλες... ο τροχος του διεφυγε η ακομα δεν τον εχει ολοκληρωσει για να μας τον παρουσιασει κι αυτον? ) και μας δειχνει την πιο τσαπατσουλικη εκδοχη που θα μπορουσε να υπαρξει λεγοντας οτι θα την δωσει... ...στον.. ...πρεσβη της Αφρικης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ
Δηλαδη μετα απ ολα αυτα, τι ακριβως ψαχνουμε και ...οκ...γιατι να "σωθουν" τα θυματα του?

----------

kioan (11-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

_ ------ Edit από kioan: διεγράφησαν οι εκτός θέματος παραφιλολογίες ------_  


Τι ονειρευοταν ο Παπ ; Την ελευθερη ενεργεια ; Παντου και παντα  ,χωρις νταβατζηδες ενδιαμεσους ,καθαρη ανανεωσιμη ενεργεια ; 

Δεν τον εχω καταδικασει , παιρνω το ρισκο , εχει Ποιοτητα   αυτος  ο ανθρωπος , καποια στιγμη θα του βγει .
Ισως η παρουσια του εδω  να ειναι διαβημα διαμαρτυριας  στην Επι/κη Ομαδα ΠΖ , τρομαρα της .

----------


## 744

Φτάσαμε 278 σελίδες και συνεχώς επαναλαμβάνουμε ότι δεν υπάρχει αεικίνητο. Το ξέρουμε όλοι. Ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν το παραδέχονται (τον λόγο τον ξέρουν οι ίδιοι).

Έχει νόημα όλο αυτό πια?

Είναι άνευ νοήματος η κβαντική φυσική, η ΑΔΕ και οι Θερμοδυναμικοί νόμοι.

Η διαστρέβλωση σε μαθηματικά και φυσική είναι πολύ εύκολη να γίνει (πιστευτή) αλλά επίσης το ίδιο εύκολη να αποκαλυφθεί.

Όσο ασχολείται κανείς με κάποιον που δεν αποδεικνύει κάτι αλλά αερολογεί τόσο αυτός ο κάποιος φαίνεται μεγαλύτερου ψευδο-κύρους. Ο ίδιος ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος είπε σε video που δόθηκε link παραπάνω ότι ο 'εφευρέτης' παραπλάνησε τους πάντες αρχικά λέγοντας για διάσπαση του νερού αλλά μετά ότι αυτό έγινε για λόγους προστασίας της εφεύρεσης. Δηλαδή εμφανίστηκε να λέει άσχετα πράγματα και το παραδέχθηκε. Όπως και τώρα που δεν λέει τί ακριβώς κάνει αλλά απέξω, από γύρω και πλαγίως.

Αδιαφορήστε και θα αποδυναμωθούν. Όσο ασχολείστε τόσο ενισχύεται (φαινομενικά) η θέση υμών.

----------


## nick1974

δε νομιζω πως υπαρχει κατι να ενδυναμωθει η να αποδυναμωθει, ουτε υπαρχουν αντιπαλα στρατοπεδα και φυσικα ο κοσμος δε χωριζεται σε δυο θεσεις: αυτες της πραγματικης πραγματικοτητας και της επιστημης και αυτες των ζωγραφιστων...
Αυτο θυμιζει το μουρουτη που ελεγε πως υπαρχουν δυο θεωριες, αυτη της εξελιξης των ειδων και ...αυτη των δημιουργηστων!  λες και ειναι ισες η λες και η δευτερη ειναι καν θεωρια.
Και μια και ανεφερα το μουρουτη, θελω να πω οτι αν και ειναι εξισου απατεωνες και οι δυο τους, δε θα ταυτιζα ποτε το μουστακια με ενα τοσο επικινδυνο ανθρωπο που λεει στους καρκινοπαθεις να κοψουν τις θεραπειες τους και να παρουν τα ματζουνια του (αληθεια, αυτος ακομα εξω ειναι? κι ειναι μεσα ο σωρας? ψιλοαδικο μου φαινεται... )
Ο μουστακιας και οι ενεργειο-ταλιμπαν του ειναι απλα περιγελος για να γελαμε, οπως ηταν ο σωρρας, ο λιακο και τοσοι αλλοι.

----------


## George Pap

> δε νομιζω πως υπαρχει κατι να ενδυναμωθει η να αποδυναμωθει, ουτε υπαρχουν αντιπαλα στρατοπεδα και φυσικα ο κοσμος δε χωριζεται σε δυο θεσεις: αυτες της πραγματικης πραγματικοτητας και της επιστημης και αυτες των ζωγραφιστων...
> Αυτο θυμιζει το μουρουτη που ελεγε πως υπαρχουν δυο θεωριες, αυτη της εξελιξης των ειδων και ...αυτη των δημιουργηστων!  λες και ειναι ισες η λες και η δευτερη ειναι καν θεωρια.
> Και μια και ανεφερα το μουρουτη, θελω να πω οτι αν και ειναι εξισου απατεωνες και οι δυο τους, δε θα ταυτιζα ποτε το μουστακια με ενα τοσο επικινδυνο ανθρωπο που λεει στους καρκινοπαθεις να κοψουν τις θεραπειες τους και να παρουν τα ματζουνια του (αληθεια, αυτος ακομα εξω ειναι? κι ειναι μεσα ο σωρας? ψιλοαδικο μου φαινεται... )
> Ο μουστακιας και οι ενεργειο-ταλιμπαν του ειναι απλα περιγελος για να γελαμε, οπως ηταν ο σωρρας, ο λιακο και τοσοι αλλοι.



Επειδή θα σκάσεις από το κακό σου που σε γράφω, θα σου δώσω μιά ευκαιρία να μου εξηγήσεις πως έγινε η απάτη με την γεννήτρια

https://youtu.be/Zx5ZnlCTArw

----------


## leosedf

> Επειδή θα σκάσεις από το κακό σου που σε γράφω, θα σου δώσω μιά ευκαιρία να μου εξηγήσεις πως έγινε η απάτη με την γεννήτρια
> 
> https://youtu.be/Zx5ZnlCTArw



Θέλει μυαλό για να καταλάβεις οτι έχει δικό της καύσιμο?

----------


## nikospag

Καταρχήν να κάνω μια θερμή παράκληση. Να απαντάμε κόσμια στο George Pap και να σεβαστούμε το γεγονός ότι είναι μόνος εναντίον όλων. Ο άνθρωπος ήρθε εδώ να πει την άποψη του. Εκτός του ότι δεν είναι δημοκρατικό, δεν είναι και ηθικό.  
Ευχαριστώ εν των προτέρων και συγγνώμη για το ύφος μου.

Πάμε στα υπόλοιπα τώρα.




> Ασφαλώς και γίνεσαι κακός αλλά μου το χρώσταγες γιατί σε έκραξα για την MENSA



Αυτή είναι μια έξυπνη απάντηση. Όμως είχες δίκιο που με έκραξες. Και αυτό το λέω για να ξέρεις ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να πω ότι ο άλλος έχει δίκιο (όταν έχει όμως). 





> Δεν υπάρχει άσπρο μαύρο, Ναι ή Οχι
> 
> ΑΣΦΑΛΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ 100%



Εδώ η μία φράση σου ακυρώνει την άλλη. Αυτό εμένα μου λέει ένα πράγμα. Ότι μέσα σου παλεύει το συναίσθημα (ελπίδα) με την λογική (επιστημονική συνείδηση),
Αυτό συμβαίνει αρκετές φορές στην ζωή ενός ανθρώπου και μπορώ να το καταλάβω.
Ελπίζω στην δική σου περίπτωση να νικήσει η λογική. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι  ο διαιτητής σε αυτήν την μάχη είναι η κρίση.





> Επειδή θα σκάσεις από το κακό σου που σε γράφω, θα σου δώσω μιά ευκαιρία να μου εξηγήσεις πως έγινε η απάτη με την γεννήτρια



*Ευχαρίστως να σου εξηγήσω την απάτη.*
Καταρχήν η γεννήτρια δεν έχει ρεζερβουάρ (έχει αφαιρεθεί), άρα δεν μπορεί να έχει καύσιμο. (βενζίνη). ΟΚ μέχρι εδώ. 
Όμως οι παρευρισκόμενοι δεν γνωρίζουν ότι ένας βενζινοκινητήρας μπορεί να δουλέψει και με υγραέριο χωρίς καμία μετατροπή. Βέβαια με χαμηλότερη απόδοση, αλλά μπορεί να δουλέψει. Θα μου πεις τώρα που είναι το υγραέριο?
Στο 27:00 του βίντεο εδώ https://youtu.be/Zx5ZnlCTArw?t=1622 δείχνει έναν κύλινδρο με τυλιγμένο γύρω του έναν χαλκοσωλήνα (τάχα για να ψύχει το υδρογόνο, και χωρίς μόνωση!!!).
Από εκεί ξεκινάει ένα κίτρινο σωληνάκι που πηγαίνει στην βαλβίδα και από εκεί στον βενζινοκινητήρα. 
Εκεί μέσα (στον κύλινδρο) βρίσκεται μια μπουκαλίτσα υγραερίου, στο γνωστό μέγεθος του map gas, για αυτό και ο κύλινδρος αυτός έχει αυτό το συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος, Το πιεσόμετρο δείχνει την πίεση του υγραερίου.
Το μέγεθος αυτό της "μπουκάλας" είναι αρκετό για να δουλέψει η γεννήτρια (χωρίς φορτίο) πάνω από μία ώρα. (και με φορτίο, λιγότερη ώρα).

----------

kioan (12-10-18), 

tzitzikas (13-10-18), 

VaselPi (12-10-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στο 27:00 του βίντεο εδώ https://youtu.be/Zx5ZnlCTArw?t=1622 δείχνει έναν κύλινδρο με τυλιγμένο γύρω του έναν χαλκοσωλήνα (τάχα για να ψύχει το υδρογόνο, και χωρίς μόνωση!!!).



Και μόνωση να είχε αλλά και εμφανισιακά να έδειχναν οι σωλήνες παγωμένες , σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να κατεβάσει παραπάνω από δέκατα τουλάχιστον του ενός βαθμού κελσίου .
Αν υποτίθεται έχει ο εφερεύτης και η "ομάδα υποστήριξης" του  έστω σε θέματα ψύξης τέτοια ημιμάθεια / χονδροαμάθεια , τότε όλοι τους εύλογα είναι για τα πανηγύρια . Οι κύριοι κατασκευαστικά δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν ούτε μαλλί της γριάς .

----------


## nick1974

κατ αρχας κανεις δεν οφειλει κανενα σεβασμο σε ενα τυπο που ειτε στα δικα του χωραφια ειτε σε ουδετερο εδαφος εχει φερθει τρις χειροτερα.

Επισεις, αγαπητε gp το να "γραφεις" (και καλα) και επιλεκτικα τους ανθρωπους που μπηκες για να σε κρινουν εδω στο τσοντοφορουμ οπως το λες, αποφευγοντας με τον πλεον ηλιθιο τροπο το διαλογο σε βγαζει φαουλ στα προβατισια.ματια των θεατων που ελπιζεις να εντυπωσιασεις. Καλο αυτο! μπας και ξυπνησουν (οσοι τεσπα απ αυτους εχουν ελπιδα).

οσον αφορα τωρα τα ταχυδακτυλουργικα του  ζαβου, αν καταφερνει με τετοια γελοια και κραγμενα κολπα πραγματικα να σας εξαπατα τοτε πρεπει να το κοιταξετε. 
Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν τεραστιο ταλεντο στο να εξαπατουν τους γυρω τους με ταχυδακτυλουργικα που ενω σε εχουν κλεψει στο τελος τους θαυμαζεις, κι εχει τυχει να χω πεσει θυμα τετοιου ατομου που πραγματικα τον θαυμασα, αλλα ο ζωντοβολος ΔΕΝ εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με αυτη την κατηγορια.
Τα "ταχυδακτυλουργικα" του ζαβου με τις κρυμενες μπαταριουλες και τα σβησμενα ρεσω που προσπαθει να κρυψει πισω απο ενα πολυμετρο, και τα διακοπτακια που δηθεν ξεχασε να ανοιξει (κλεισει στη δικη μας γλωσσα) η ακομα χειροτερα.με τους πυκνωτες που εχει ...ΒΑΨΕΙ!!! κτλ κτλ κτλ ΔΕΝ ειναι σοβαρα ταχυδακτυλουργικα που να δικαιολογειται να κοροιδεψουν εστω και εναν ενηλικα.
Κι αφου κανεις πως δεν καταλαβαινεις το κολπο με τη γεννητρια, φυσικα και εχει καυσιμα, και οχι, δεν ειναι τοσο εξυπνος να σκεφτει να βαλει μοπ γκαζ ως καυσιμο,  απλως χρησιμοποιει το αεριο για εφε, και το πετρελαιο μεσα στο κρυμενο ρεζερβουαρ στα αλουμινοχαρτα για το καυσιμο.

ΑΛΛΑ, ηδη εχουμε εντοπισει ολα σχεδον τα ταχυδακτυλουργικα του ζαβου, τα χουμε δημοσιευσει, τον εχουμε κραξει οσο δεν παιρνει κτλ κτλ. 
Το οτι δεν ειχα αναφερθει στο συγκεκριμενο, η εστω κι αν δε το χαμε εντοπισει τι ακτιβως θα σημαινε? οτι μπορει ολα τα υπολοιπα να ταν απατεε, αλλα αυτο ηταν ...επιστημη?
Σοβαρα δηλαδη? 
quiz ειναι για να δειτε αν ποια απ ολες τις απατες ειναι η λιγοτερο εμφανεις ωστε να καλυτερευσετε αυτα τα σοου?




Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Γεωργιε (nepomuk), η προταση σου "βιαζει" την ΑΔΕ κι ας μην το καταλαβαινεις.
> 
> Να επαναλαβουμε παλι οτι για να διασπαστει ενα μοριο χρειαζεται να λαβει εξωτερικα ενεργεια τουλαχιστον ιση με αυτη που παραγεται κατα την ενωση των ατομων για τη δημιουργια του μοριου;
> 
> Εντυπωσιαζομαι πραγματικα που νιωθετε οτι αντιλαμβανεστε περιπλοκες εννοιες (νανοτεχνολογια, κβαντικα φαινομενα, πολυμερικες μεμβρανες, καβιτυ κτλ) και δε μπορειτε να κατανοησετε απλα και χιλιοαποδεδειγμενα, απαραβιαστα γεγονοτα (πχ ΑΔΕ, συντονισμος, τσαρλατανοι, παπατζηδες κτλ).
> 
> Το αν εσεις αισθανεστε καλλυμενος απο ενα link της κακιας ωρας ή απο 3 προτασεις με ακαταλαβιστικους για εσας ορισμους τοτε ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικη η αποψη σας κι οχι καποιο επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενο συμπερασμα. Πιστευετε οτι δεν εχουμε διαβασει αρκετα κι οτι η ομαδα "ΠΖ" εχει διαβασει περισσοτερα; ή οτι τα δικα μας πτυχια ειναι κατωτερα; ή μηπως πιστευετε αυτα που θα θελατε να πιστεψετε;





Αρχη Διατηρησεως της Ενεργειας .Πιασαμε τον μιτο της Αριαδνης ,τα υπολοιπα ειναι λεπτομερειες .
Ο πανεπιστημιακος του φορουμ το ξεκαθαρισε - τον διαβαζω- ειναι αδυνατη η ταπεινωση της ενεργειας διασπασης του νερου,
διαφορετικα ο κοσμος μας δεν θα ηταν αυτος που ειναι .
Δεν χρειαζεται περισσοτερο , εδω τελειωνει το ονειρο , η φιλολογια , ο μουστακιας , ο παπ ,ο αιγινητης και ολος ο θιασος.
Ο παπους εξ αρχης δηλωσε στον μακη " Ουδεις Νομος της Φυσικης παραβιαζεται ".
Κατεληξε  με  "παρακαμψη"  .Το Ζωγραφειο Αιτημα  , με μαγικες συχνοτητες εντος καβιτυ αποσπα απο τα μεταλλικα αλατα με την ασυλληπτη ενεργειακη πυκνοτητα,
την ενεργεια που λειπει για να ισχυει  η ΑΔΕ.
Προς Θεου δεν το δεχομαι , δεν το ασπαζομαι ,δεν το υπογραφω , δεν το διαδιδω ως δεδομενο αποδεδειγμενο  Αλλα ως ΙΣΧΥΡΙΣΜΟ του Μουστακια προς Αποδειξη .
Στη συνεχεια οι "οικειοι" του μιλανε και για επανασταση - καινοτομια  στο τμημα Ηλεκτροπαραγωγης με τις μεμβρανες  αλλα  και στην προσαρμογη της  τασης - ineverter-στα οικιακα220V.
Βλεπε  τριπλο Νομπελ , εκφρασεις οπως  "χρεαζεσαι 4 διδακτορικα για μπεις καπως στο πνευμα Ζωγραφου"  απο τους επικοινωνιολογους του .

Μεχρι στιγμης ο Παπ στις πρωτες αψιμαχιες δηλ απογοητευει , φαινεται τελειως αποδυναμωμενος και εν πολλοις εχει  διαλυσει το μυθο γυρω απο το προσωπο του .

Το γνωριζω οτι δεν ειναι ο καταλληλος επιστημονικα και τεχνολογικα να σηκωσει εδω το βαρος της συζητησης με τους  Ηλεκτρονικους .
Ο παπ διεπρεψε στην Εγχωρια Φαρμακοβιομηχανια Γεννοσημων και τη διοικηση εν γενει τμηματων παραγωγης .Δεν ειναι θεωρητικος Φυσικος ,
απο ηλεκτρονικα  μαυρα μεσανυχτα  κτλπ  .  Γι αυτους  και αλλους λογους  υπεβαλλα λιστα   11 ερωτηματων του απλου κοσμου  αλλα  και παλι 
σιωπη .Ισως πισω εχει η αχλαδα την ουρα .

Απογοητευμενος  κι εγω  προσκαλεσα τον  ειδημονα στην Κβαντικη Φυσικη κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελο να  εγγραφει στο φορουμ και να μας διαφωτισει για το τι περιπου λαμβανει χωρα εντος Καβιτυ ,
που ο Παπ  μας  παρεπεμψε στον Φυσικο του μελλοντος .
Τα κβαντικα φαινομενα κατα Σωτηρη -αν καταλαβα καλα - Λαμβανουν χωρα στο δευτερο σταδιο με τις Πολυμερικες Μεμβρανες , εχουμε αυτες τις υπεραποδοσεις , ενδεχομενως το 
δευτερο  Νομπελ κτλπ  .

Ουτε ο παπ, ο σωτηρης , ο αιγινητης  αλλα  και εγω  υπογραφουμε  οτι  Ναι  ολα  αυτα   ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ  ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ .
Ουτε η  ΕΕΦ , ουτε ο Φιλντισης .
Ειναι τοσο πολυ Ωραια Ολα αυτα για να ειναι ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ.

----------


## kioan

> Και μια και ανεφερα το μουρουτη, θελω να πω οτι αν και ειναι εξισου απατεωνες και οι δυο τους, δε θα ταυτιζα ποτε το μουστακια με ενα τοσο επικινδυνο ανθρωπο που λεει στους καρκινοπαθεις να κοψουν τις θεραπειες τους και να παρουν τα ματζουνια του (αληθεια, αυτος ακομα εξω ειναι? κι ειναι μεσα ο σωρας? ψιλοαδικο μου φαινεται... )



Σου υπενθυμίζω κάτι που είχα αναφέρει παλιότερα και ίσως αναθεωρήσεις. 
Ο ενεργειακός απατεώνας ΠΖ, προκειμένου να κερδίσει την υποστήριξη και κανενός απελπισμένου που παλεύει με την νόσο, μιλώντας για το κατασκεύασμά του σε τηλεοπτική του εμφάνιση δήλωσε δημοσίως: _"αν το συντονίσουμε στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του σώματος και έχεις έναν όγκο, μπορεί αυτός να καταστραφεί χωρίς ακτινοβολίες".
_

(αυτό που επιδείκνυε τότε ήταν ένα induction heater, εντελώς άσχετο με τα ραδιοκύματα που υποτίθεται έχει η συσκευή διάσπασης νερού, αλλά τόσα καταλαβαίνει με την ημιμάθεια του...)

----------

nick1974 (12-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk Σταματα να προσκαλεις μαιντανους γιατι το να κλεβουμε εκκλησια δεν εχει ουτε πλακα ουτε τιποτα.
Το να μιλησουμε.με ...παπες και παπαρδελους και αλλους τραχαναδες 25ης ερασιτεχνικης, χρησιμοποιοντας ενα ελαχιστο απ τις διαθεσιμες γνωσεις μας ειναι σα να χρησιμοποιουμε το αεροπλανοφορο Ρ. Ρειγκαν για να μαζευει λαθραλιευτες!
Αν θελει καποιος να μιλησει σοβαρα και να υποστηριξει τις ζωγραφομηχανες χωρις να γινει ρομπα εντελως αμαχιτι, αυτος ειναι ο Γκλιατης, αλλα δε νομιζω να κανει τετοιο λαθος γιατι ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να ναι θυμα απατης (δε τον θεωρω τεσπα τοοοοσο κουτο, και ακομα κι αν ειναι ευπιστος εχει ηδη διαβασει αρκετα απ αυτα που λεμε και δε νομιζω να χει τετοιο φανατισμο ωστε να αρνειται να ξαναδει τα βιντεακια και να εντοπισει τα λαθη).
Ενας ακομα που θα εστεκε σε συζητηαη περι χημειας μεταλλων κτλ ειναι ενας αληθινος χημικος οπως πχ ο κυριος Κατσαρος, ο οποιος δεν ξερω απο τι δεσμευεται η για ποια σκοπιμοτητα εμπλεκεται σε αυτη την κακοσκηνοθετημενη απατη. Ως ανθρωπος εχει αποδειξει τουλαχιστο μια φορα οτι ειναι ευπιστος βεβαια, αλλα σιγουρα ειναι εξυπνος ανθρωπος και δεν ανηκει στο αμορφωτο συνοθυλευμα των ζωγραφοταλιμπαν.
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο να ισοπεδωθει αλλα ο ιδιος επελεξε να υποστηριξει αυτη τη βλακεια.
Επισεις, επιστημονικη συζητηση θα μπορουσε να γινει και με την αντιπροεδραρα, και προσωπικα πολυ θα χαιρομουν μια τετοια ισοπεδωση... δε ξερω γιατι, αν και ολοι τους συμμετεχουν στη συγκαληψη της ιδιας απατης τη σταση του συγκεκριμενου τη βρισκω πιο βρωμικη ολων 







> Σου υπενθυμίζω κάτι που είχα αναφέρει παλιότερα και ίσως αναθεωρήσεις. 
> Ο ενεργειακός απατεώνας ΠΖ, προκειμένου να κερδίσει την υποστήριξη κανενός απελπισμένου, μιλώντας για το κατασκεύασμά του σε τηλεοπτική του εμφάνιση δήλωσε δημοσίως: _"αν το συντονίσουμε στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του σώματος και έχεις έναν όγκο, μπορεί αυτός να καταστραφεί χωρίς ακτινοβολίες".
> _
> 
> (αυτό που επιδείκνυε τότε ήταν ένα induction heater, εντελώς άσχετο με τα ραδιοκύματα που υποτίθεται έχει η συσκευή διάσπασης νερού, αλλά τόσα καταλαβαίνει με την ημιμάθεια του...)



εχεις δικιο, αλλα απλως πεταξε ενα πυροτουβλο. δεν κανει "θεραπειες", τουλαχιστο οχι ακομα.
Οτι προκειται για απατεωνισκου χωρις ηθικους φραγμους ναι ειναι βεβαιο, αλλα δε νομιζω να εφτανε σε κατι τοσο χοντρο.
Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> Καταρχήν να κάνω μια θερμή παράκληση. Να απαντάμε κόσμια στο George Pap και να σεβαστούμε το γεγονός ότι είναι μόνος εναντίον όλων. Ο άνθρωπος ήρθε εδώ να πει την άποψη του. Εκτός του ότι δεν είναι δημοκρατικό, δεν είναι και ηθικό.  
> Ευχαριστώ εν των προτέρων και συγγνώμη για το ύφος μου.



Και εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για τον πολιτισμό σου. Μπαίνοντας εδώ είχα πλήρη γνώση του bulling που θα υποστώ, χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα ο λαλίστατος και ο πιο θρασύς Nick1974 ο οποίος κατάπιε την γλώσσα του όταν του απεύθυνα το ερώτημα και την ξαναβρήκε μετά την δική σου παρέμβαση. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον leosedf που αυθόρμητα και ελαφρά τη καρδία έβγαλε το πόρισμα.







> Εδώ η μία φράση σου ακυρώνει την άλλη. Αυτό εμένα μου λέει ένα πράγμα. Ότι μέσα σου παλεύει το συναίσθημα (ελπίδα) με την λογική (επιστημονική συνείδηση),
> Αυτό συμβαίνει αρκετές φορές στην ζωή ενός ανθρώπου και μπορώ να το καταλάβω.
> Ελπίζω στην δική σου περίπτωση να νικήσει η λογική. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι  ο διαιτητής σε αυτήν την μάχη είναι η κρίση.



Εννοείται ότι η επιστημονική μεθοδικότητα είναι το πρωτεύον και αυτό με χαρακτηρίζει όλο τον καιρό που ασχολούμαι με αυτήν την υπόθεση, δεν ξεχνάω όμως την πρώτη φορά που είδα την πρώτη εκπομπή της Ζούγκλας είπα μέσα μου ότι και μία στο εκατομμύριο να είναι αλήθεια αξίζει τον κόπο γιατί είναι η τελευταία μας ελπίδα σαν άνθρωποι πάνω σ’ αυτόν τον πλανήτη.






> Ευχαρίστως να σου εξηγήσω την απάτη.
> Καταρχήν η γεννήτρια δεν έχει ρεζερβουάρ (έχει αφαιρεθεί), άρα δεν μπορεί να έχει καύσιμο. (βενζίνη). ΟΚ μέχρι εδώ. 
> Όμως οι παρευρισκόμενοι δεν γνωρίζουν ότι ένας βενζινοκινητήρας μπορεί να δουλέψει και με υγραέριο χωρίς καμία μετατροπή. Βέβαια με χαμηλότερη απόδοση, αλλά μπορεί να δουλέψει. Θα μου πεις τώρα που είναι το υγραέριο?
> Στο 27:00 του βίντεο εδώ https://youtu.be/Zx5ZnlCTArw?t=1622 δείχνει έναν κύλινδρο με τυλιγμένο γύρω του έναν χαλκοσωλήνα (τάχα για να ψύχει το υδρογόνο, και χωρίς μόνωση!!!).
> Από εκεί ξεκινάει ένα κίτρινο σωληνάκι που πηγαίνει στην βαλβίδα και από εκεί στον βενζινοκινητήρα. 
> Εκεί μέσα (στον κύλινδρο) βρίσκεται μια μπουκαλίτσα υγραερίου, στο γνωστό μέγεθος του map gas, για αυτό και ο κύλινδρος αυτός έχει αυτό το συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος, Το πιεσόμετρο δείχνει την πίεση του υγραερίου.
> Το μέγεθος αυτό της "μπουκάλας" είναι αρκετό για να δουλέψει η γεννήτρια (χωρίς φορτίο) πάνω από μία ώρα. (και με φορτίο, λιγότερη ώρα).




ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ
Θα μπορούσε όντως να ήτανε μια μπουκαλίτσα υγραερίου, έχω όμως δύο ενστάσεις.

Η γεννήτρια είναι βενζίνας και όχι υγραερίου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι χρειάζεται ειδική διάταξη για να θερμαίνει το υγραέριο (που ψύχεται λόγω του ότι αποσυμπιέζεται), την οποία διάταξη έχουν οι γεννήτριες υγραερίου.Και πιο σημαντικό. Το Υδρογόνο και το Υγραέριο είναι άοσμα. Στο Υγραέριο όμως για λόγους ασφαλείας έχουν προστεθεί Μερκαπτάνες σε συγκεντρώσεις μικρότερες από το 1/5 του κάτω ορίου ανάφλεξης, ώστε να καταστεί δυνατή η ανίχνευση του αερίου μέσω της όσφρησης. Αν λοιπόν ήταν Υγραέριο, στο προηγούμενο video που ο ΠΖ προσπαθεί να βάλει μπρος στη γεννήτρια επί 10 σχεδόν λεπτά, θα γινότανε αμέσως αντιληπτό στην ομήγυρη, καθότι το Υγραέριο είναι βαρύτερο του αέρα και η βενζινογεννήτρια δεν έχει τις βαλβίδες ασφαλείας που έχει αυτή του Υγραερίου. Και πρώτος απ’ όλους θα το έπαιρνε χαμπάρι ο Τριανταφυλόπουλος, ο οποίος ναι μεν επωφελείται της ακροαματικότητας αλλά δεν βάζει το κεφάλι του στο ντορβά.

----------


## kioan

> Αν λοιπόν ήταν Υγραέριο, στο προηγούμενο video που ο ΠΖ προσπαθεί να βάλει μπρος στη γεννήτρια επί 10 σχεδόν λεπτά, θα γινότανε αμέσως αντιληπτό στην ομήγυρη...



Η συγκεκριμένη ομήγυρη έχει δει τον ΠΖ να καίει σε ελεύθερη φλόγα το υποτιθέμενο "αέριο υδρογόνο" και αυτό να καίγεται ατελώς παράγοντας αιθάλη, χωρίς να προβληματιστεί κανένας τους για το πως αυτό είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει.
Εξακολουθείς ακόμη να θεωρείς πως διαθέτουν την στοιχειώδη κριτική σκέψη και την βούληση για να αμφισβητήσουν τα όσα τους δείχνει ο "εφευρέτης";

----------

nick1974 (12-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

gp οτι και να πεις δεν εντυπωσιαζεις του; πανηληθιους που προσκαλεσες να παρακολουθουν, εκτος κι αν καποιος εχει ολα του τα εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα καμμενα (απο κατι πραγματικο, οχι απο τα υδρογονα του ζωγραφου, που χωριζονται σε δυνατα και αδυναμα χαχα) και πιστευει ως καταπωση γλωσσας οτι καποιος δεν απαντησε στα αξια κατεπειγουσας απαντησης ερωτηματα σου στις 2-3 η ωρα τη νυχτα!!!
ξερεις αγαπητε ταριφα-χημικε-φουρναρη σε ενα ιντερνετικο διαλογο μια απαντηση μπορει να ρθει και μετα απο μερες. Αυτο προφανεστατα το γνωριζουν ΚΑΙ οι θεατες σου.
Επισεις αφου το θες ετσι ΓΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ, ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΛΥΣΕ ΚΑΡΕ ΚΑΡΕ ΤΑ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙΑ : Για το πελτιε, για τους ...πυκνωτες ....γραφενιου, για τους γκαζοτενεκεδες με τα υψισυχνα σωληνακια, για τη ροδα ποδηλατου και μετα θα πουμε και για τη γεννητρια.
Για πες μας, και οχι δεν ειμαι καινουργιος στα φορουμ να ζηταω απαντηση σε 10 δευτερολεπτα, αλλα ΑΠΑΙΤΩ απαντησεις: ειναι η δεν ειναι ολα αυτα απατη?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

Είχα αποφασίσει να μην ασχοληθώ άλλο με αυτό το θέμα, καθώς το θεωρώ λήξαν. Τί άλλο να προσθέσει εδώ κανείς; 
Περιέργως όμως, η κουβέντα ξαναφούντωσε λόγω εμφάνισης στο Φόρουμ του GP, Χημικού στο επάγγελμα. Στις παρεμβάσεις του, μεταξύ άλλων, με ειλικρίνεια δηλώνει άσχετος σε θέματα Ηλεκτρονικής, και επομένως τα επιχειρήματά μας δεν τα καταλαβαίνει. Αυτό είναι φυσικό και επομένως αποδεκτό.
Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα, αλλά τώρα στη γλώσσας του GP, δηλαδή με έννοιες της Φυσικοχημείας.
Ο ΠΖ δεν είναι ο μόνος που προσπαθεί να «επιλύσει» το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του Πλανήτη. Χιλιάδες όμοιοί του προσπαθούν να βρουν τον «μαγικό» καταλύτη ή την «έξυπνη» χημική αντίδραση, που μειώνει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού. Εντωμεταξύ, την εκλυόμενη ενέργεια σχηματισμού του μορίου από τα δύο αέρια τη θεωρούν δεδομένη και αμετάβλητη. Με άλλα λόγια, αναζητούν «οικονομικότερο» τρόπο διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού, αδιαφορώντας για το γεγονός ότι η προσπάθεια αυτή είναι μάταια και καταδικασμένη να αποτύχει, καθώς συγκρούεται με το νόμο του Hess της Φυσικοχημείας, σύμφωνα με τον οποίο, 

«η συνολική μεταβολή της ενθαλπίας κατά τη διάρκεια πλήρους κύκλου μιας χημικής αντίδρασης είναι η ίδια είτε η αντίδραση γίνεται σε ένα ή περισσότερα στάδια».

Παραφράζοντας το νόμο μπορούμε να πούμε, ότι οι ενδιάμεσες χημικές αντιδράσεις, όσο «έξυπνες» και να είναι, δεν επρόκειτο να επηρεάσουν το τελικό ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο της χημικής αντίδρασης, καθώς αν το ένα μέρος των αντιδράσεων είναι εξώθερμο, το άλλο μέρος θα είναι ενδόθερμο, όπως μας υποδεικνύει ο νόμος του Hess. 
Προφανώς, ο νόμος του Hess ισχύει και για την ενδόθερμη αντίδραση, καθώς σε αυτόν αντικατοπτρίζεται ο νόμος διατήρησης της ενέργειας, εφαρμοζόμενος στις χημικές αντιδράσεις.
Φανταστείτε τώρα ότι εμφανίζεται ένας νεαρός χημικός που ισχυρίζεται ότι βρήκε τρόπο να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού, εννοώντας ως προς την ενέργεια την εκλυόμενη, όταν τα δύο αέρια ενώνονται και συγκροτούν το μόριο. Τι του λες αυτού του νεαρού Χημικού; Μπαίνεις στη συζήτηση περί λεπτομερειών της πειραματικής του διάταξης; Του λες ότι στο τάδε σημείο της διάταξής του η θερμοκρασία πρέπει να είναι κατά 4 βαθμούς μικρότερη; Η του λες, ορθά κοφτά, ότι το όλο «προτζεκτ» είναι μάταιο, καθώς συγκρούεται με το νόμο του Hess και η όποια κουβέντα στο θέμα αυτό σταματά εδώ! 
Παρόμοια κατάσταση αντιμετωπίζουμε και εμείς εδώ, όταν ακούμε κάποιον να ισχυρίζεται ότι βρήκε τρόπο να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού, επικαλούμενος τα ραδιοκύματα και το φαινόμενο συντονισμού. Σύμφωνα με τους θεμελιώδους νόμους της Φυσικής, ουδείς και τίποτα δεν μπορεί να μειώσει την ενέργεια διάσπασης του μορίου, του οποιουδήποτε μορίου, και η όποια κουβέντα στο θέμα αυτό σταματά εδώ!
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (12-10-18), 

nick1974 (12-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

ωραιος Βασιλη, αλλα η διαφορα με το νεαρο χημικο του παραδειγματος ειναι οτι αυτος εχει γνωσεις, ειναι ενθουσιωδης και καπου -λογο ελειψης πειρας- εχει κανει καποιο λαθος και νομιζει οτι ανακαλυψε κατι.
Στην περιπτωση του ζαβου ο τυπος ειναι ημιασχετος με καποιες σκορπιες γνωσεις rf, γνωριζει οτι δεν εχει ανακαλυψει τιποτα (συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του πρωην συνεταιρου του ειχαν δει κατι καλωδια να καιγονται χωρις λογο -η.μαλλον σωστοτερα χωρις λογο που να κατανοουν οι ιδιοι, γιατι λογος εννωειται υπηρχε- και θεωρησαν οτι ειχε να κανει με συντονισμους και σαχλαμαρες και απο τοτε ψαχνει το αεικινητο)! 
Ε, αυτον τον τυπο δε τον αντιμετωπιζεις οπως τον νεαρο του παραδειγματος αλλα τον αλοιφεις πισσα και πουπουλα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Η συγκεκριμένη ομήγυρη έχει δει τον ΠΖ να καίει σε ελεύθερη φλόγα το υποτιθέμενο "αέριο υδρογόνο" και αυτό να καίγεται ατελώς παράγοντας αιθάλη, χωρίς να προβληματιστεί κανένας τους για το πως αυτό είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει.
> Εξακολουθείς ακόμη να θεωρείς πως διαθέτουν την στοιχειώδη κριτική σκέψη και την βούληση για να αμφισβητήσουν τα όσα τους δείχνει ο "εφευρέτης";






Ποια ομηγυρη , την αδικεις .Ο ιδιος ο Παπ ιδιοχειρως σε εμπεριστατωμενη μελετη του ,χαρακτηριζει 
το Υδρογονο εν τω Γεννασθαι στις διαταξεις ΠΖ ,ΠΕΝΤΑΣΤΕΡΟ ,απολυτως καταλληλο για χρηση ,στα
Γερμανικα κλασης 214 υπερσυγχρονα υποβρυχια του Πολεμικου Ναυτικου . ( αυτα που χρυσοπληρωσαμε) .
Σημειωνει δε οτι το υδρογονο ΠΖ θα αντικαταστησει το εβδομαδιαιως Γερμανικο Εισαγωμενο , με τεραστιο
οικονομικο αλλα  και επιχειρησιακο οφελος για το ΠΝ .
Αφου τον εχουμε  εδω ,ευκαιρια ειναι να επιχειρηματολογησει  αλλα και να μας ενημερωσει  για θεματα
που ελαχιστοι γνωριζουν.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δεν θα σχολιάσω για το ...bullying που λέει ότι δέχεται εδώ ο κύριος Γεώργιος γιατί ξέχασε ότι εκεί που τον έπερνε ( και με διέγραφε ) μαλάκα με ανέβαζε μαλάκα με κατέβαζε. Πολύ πιθανόν το ίδιο πιστεύει ακόμη και τώρα αλλά απαντήσεις ( μία... έστω μόνο μία... ) στις ερωτήσεις μου δεν βλέπω. Και είναι λογικό γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχει απαντήσεις.
Μια και ανέφερε ο κύριος Γεώργιος το βίντεο με την γεννήτρια, δεν είναι το βίντεο που ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης λέει και κάνει τα εξής ( χωρίς συγκεκριμένη σειρά ):

"..αυτό είναι μέταλλο" και δείχνει το ..πλαστικό δοχείο ( το cavity τρομάρα του με συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις!!! );"...εδώ ψύχεται το υδρογόνο γιατί όταν παράγεται είναι στους 60 βαθμούς" ενώ ( μαζί με τον κύριο Γεώργιο ) προσπάθησε να μας πει ότι "...η καρδιά της συσκευής είναι σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία";Βάζει νερό στις υδατοπαγίδες και δεν υπάρχει *ίχνος υδρογόνου* να περνά από αυτές αφού δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια μικρή φυσαλίδα;Λέει ότι το ...καύσιμο ( τα μέταλλα ) που μπαίνουν μέσα κοστίζουν 90 λεπτά! Ενώ σε άλλες εκπομπές " για να τηρηθούν και οι φυσικοί νόμοι" λέει ...11 ευρώ μέχρι και ...1,5!Λέει ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης: "...εγώ από την αρχή λέω ότι δεν ψυχρή σύντηξη";Η γεννήτρια που παρουσιάζεται είναι γεννήτρια αερίου και όχι υγρού καυσίμου; https://www.skroutz.gr/c/1416/genera...B9%CE%BF%CF%85 Άρα μια χαρά λειτουργεί και με υγραέριο! Ενώ ψευδώς δηλώνουν ότι είναι βενζινοκινητήρας;Όταν λέει ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος "...εδώ θα μετρήσουμε" και δείχνει την ...συκευή παραγωγής 350mW από ...οξειδοαναγωγή και απαντά ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης: "...εδώ δεν μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε, περνά μια υψηλή συχνότητα, μόνο την έξοδο του υδρογόνου" αμέσως μετά "...παράγει μια πολύ χαμηλή τάση" ε τι στο καλό έχει το πολύμετρο; Δεν μετρά mV ( χιλιοστά του βολτ ); Των σώζει ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος λέγοντας: "Δεν το κάνεις για να μην καει το τεστερ, δεν θες να δείξεις" και λέει ο άσχετος " ε είναι κάποια πράγματα είναι κάποιες κρίσιμες τιμές" ενώ έχει ήδη δηλώσει τα 350mW;Όταν δείχνει την ...περιβόητη φλόγα υδρογόνου το μανόμετρο στην παροχή δεν κουνιέται ούτε χιλιοστό;

Για αυτό το βίντεο μιλάμε; 
Κύριε Γεώργιε κάποιο σχόλιο για αυτά;

----------

nick1974 (12-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Δεν θα σχολιάσω για το ...bullying που λέει ότι δέχεται εδώ ο κύριος Γεώργιος γιατί ξέχασε ότι εκεί που τον έπερνε ( και με διέγραφε ) μαλάκα με ανέβαζε μαλάκα με κατέβαζε. Πολύ πιθανόν το ίδιο πιστεύει ακόμη και τώρα αλλά απαντήσεις ( μία... έστω μόνο μία... ) στις ερωτήσεις μου δεν βλέπω. Και είναι λογικό γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχει απαντήσεις.
> Μια και ανέφερε ο κύριος Γεώργιος το βίντεο με την γεννήτρια, δεν είναι το βίντεο που ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης λέει και κάνει τα εξής ( χωρίς συγκεκριμένη σειρά ):
> 
> "..αυτό είναι μέταλλο" και δείχνει το ..πλαστικό δοχείο ( το cavity τρομάρα του με συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις!!! );"...εδώ ψύχεται το υδρογόνο γιατί όταν παράγεται είναι στους 60 βαθμούς" ενώ ( μαζί με τον κύριο Γεώργιο ) προσπάθησε να μας πει ότι "...η καρδιά της συσκευής είναι σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία";Βάζει νερό στις υδατοπαγίδες και δεν υπάρχει *ίχνος υδρογόνου* να περνά από αυτές αφού δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια μικρή φυσαλίδα;Λέει ότι το ...καύσιμο ( τα μέταλλα ) που μπαίνουν μέσα κοστίζουν 90 λεπτά! Ενώ σε άλλες εκπομπές " για να τηρηθούν και οι φυσικοί νόμοι" λέει ...11 ευρώ μέχρι και ...1,5!Λέει ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης: "...εγώ από την αρχή λέω ότι δεν ψυχρή σύντηξη";Η γεννήτρια που παρουσιάζεται είναι γεννήτρια αερίου και όχι υγρού καυσίμου; https://www.skroutz.gr/c/1416/genera...B9%CE%BF%CF%85 Άρα μια χαρά λειτουργεί και με υγραέριο! Ενώ ψευδώς δηλώνουν ότι είναι βενζινοκινητήρας;Όταν λέει ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος "...εδώ θα μετρήσουμε" και δείχνει την ...συκευή παραγωγής 350mW από ...οξειδοαναγωγή και απαντά ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης: "...εδώ δεν μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε, περνά μια υψηλή συχνότητα, μόνο την έξοδο του υδρογόνου" αμέσως μετά "...παράγει μια πολύ χαμηλή τάση" ε τι στο καλό έχει το πολύμετρο; Δεν μετρά mV ( χιλιοστά του βολτ ); Των σώζει ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος λέγοντας: "Δεν το κάνεις για να μην καει το τεστερ, δεν θες να δείξεις" και λέει ο άσχετος " ε είναι κάποια πράγματα είναι κάποιες κρίσιμες τιμές" ενώ έχει ήδη δηλώσει τα 350mW;Όταν δείχνει την ...περιβόητη φλόγα υδρογόνου το μανόμετρο στην παροχή δεν κουνιέται ούτε χιλιοστό;
> 
> Για αυτό το βίντεο μιλάμε; 
> Κύριε Γεώργιε κάποιο σχόλιο για αυτά;



Ψυχάκια, αν ο σκοπός σου, με γκαιμπελίστικες μεθόδους, ήταν να σου δώσω σημασία έ λοιπόν το πέτυχες.
1. Η γεννήτρια είναι βενζίνας που έχει αφαιρεθεί από πάνω το ρεζερβουάρ. Έχω δουλέψει όλων των ειδών τις γεννήτριες.
2. Στο προηγούμενο video της ζούγκλας, στο 45' πάρε τόνους υδρογόνο στις υδατοπαγίδες.
https://youtu.be/vmyRlVZxOP4
Μαλάκα δεν σε είπα ποτέ. Είχα πει ότι είσαι ο αγσπημένος μαλάκας φίλου της ομάδας, με τα καμώματα που κάνεις, δηλαδή χίλια πρόσωπα, wikipedia, δραπανοκατσάβιδα, Σκρούτζ κλπ
Ρούφα τ' αυγό σου τώρα και πέρνα πάλι στην απομόνωση.

----------


## leosedf

> 1. Η γεννήτρια είναι βενζίνας που έχει αφαιρεθεί από πάνω το ρεζερβουάρ. Έχω δουλέψει όλων των ειδών τις γεννήτριες.
> Ρούφα τ' αυγό σου τώρα και πέρνα πάλι στην απομόνωση.



Και με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά ζητάς προστασία?

Μας βγήκες και γεννητριάς τώρα ηλεκτρολόγος με χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις οτι λειτουργούν και με ένα γκαζάκι.

----------

nick1974 (12-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Και με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά ζητάς προστασία?
> 
> Μας βγήκες και γεννητριάς τώρα ηλεκτρολόγος με χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις οτι λειτουργούν και με ένα γκαζάκι.



Υγραερίου είναι οι Firmer που πληρούν τις προυποθέσεις του Νο 1 που ανέφερα πιο πάνω στον επιστήμονα Νίκο.
Τώρα αν εσύ θέλεις να την λειτουργήσεις με Μεθάνιο/Υδρόθειο, δικό σου πρόβλημα. Φάε μόνο μπόλικα φασόλια!

----------


## kioan

> 2. Στο προηγούμενο video της ζούγκλας, στο 45' πάρε τόνους υδρογόνο στις υδατοπαγίδες.
> https://youtu.be/vmyRlVZxOP4



Κατ' αρχάς το μόνο για το οποίο μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε από το video, είναι πως από τις υδατοπαγίδες περνά κάποιο αέριο. Το τι αέριο είναι αυτό κανείς μας δεν μπορεί να το ξέρει, εκτός και αν κατάφερες να κάνεις φασματογραφία μέσω youtube  :Wink: 

Στις υδατοπαγίδες βλέπω μια σταθερή και συνεχή ροή αερίου ανεξαρτήτως του αν ο κινητήρας λειτουργεί ή όχι. Πώς το εξηγείς αυτό;

Σε έναν κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσεως ο οποίος λειτουργεί με αέριο, είναι λογικό να υπάρχει ροή αερίου καυσίμου στην εισαγωγή του ακόμα και όταν αυτός είναι σταματημένος; 




Να σε βοηθήσω λίγο; Ξέρεις πως εξηγείται; Το αέριο στις υδατοπαγίδες είναι απλά για εφέ για να τσιμπάνε τα φανατισμένα κορόιδα, ενώ ο κινητήρας λειτουργεί με άλλη κρυφή πηγή καυσίμου.
Όπως ακριβώς συνέβαινε και με το μηχανάκι που μας είχε δείξει ο απατεώνας, το οποίο υποτίθεται λειτουργούσε με αέριο υδρογόνο, μόνο που τελικά το έβαλε σε λειτουργία μπροστά στις κάμερες έχοντας ξεχάσει κλειστή την στρόφιγγα παροχής υδρογόνου  :Lol:

----------

nick1974 (12-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις δηλαδή οτι οποιοσδήποτε κινητήρας μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε υγραερίου.

----------

nick1974 (12-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

κλασικος gp... προσβολες πεζοδρομιου (χρονια στο ταξι βλεπετε), μηδεν επιστημονικη αντιληψη (ουτε καν) υφακι φανατικου αλα σωρρα που ψαρωνει κατι βλακες φανατικους θεατες κτλ κτλ κτλ... 
Φερε ρε nepomuk κανενα προβατο με πραγματικο πτυχιο. Εχει στην ομαδα μερικους, και βλεπουν οτι ο αστραχαν που στειλανε δε φτουραει. Δεν ερχεται καποιος να τον σωσει? (οχι παπαρδελους και παπαριες... καποιο απ τα ονοματα που ειπα, η καποιον εφαμιλο, τουλαχιστο να αξιζει τον κοπο και να τελειωνει μια και καλη αυτο το θεμα με τον εφευρετη του κολου)
με τουτον εδω τι να πεις και τι να καταλαβει?

θελετε να καταλαβει και πως λειτουργουν τα γκαζια και η  καταναλωση καυσιμου 
οτι ξερει ο ζαβος ξερει και τουτος, να μη πω και λιγοτερα...

ΜΗΠΩΣ (λεω τωρα ...ονειρα θερινης νυκτος βεβαια αλλα η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια) η αντιπροεδραρα θα ηθελε να σωσει τη φημη του ζαβου μαζι με τη δικη του?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> κλασικος gp...  βλεπουν οτι ο αστραχαν που στειλανε δε φτουραει. Δεν ερχεται καποιος να τον σωσει? (οχι παπαρδελους και παπαριες...)



George Pap : "Εννοείται ότι η επιστημονική μεθοδικότητα είναι το πρωτεύον και αυτό με  χαρακτηρίζει όλο τον καιρό που ασχολούμαι με αυτήν την υπόθεση, δεν  ξεχνάω όμως την πρώτη φορά που είδα την πρώτη εκπομπή της Ζούγκλας είπα  μέσα μου ότι και μία στο εκατομμύριο να είναι αλήθεια αξίζει τον κόπο  γιατί είναι η τελευταία μας ελπίδα σαν άνθρωποι πάνω σ’ αυτόν τον  πλανήτη."


Ε οχι και Μουλαρι ο Παπ , αλλο αν μουλαρωνει καποιες στιγμες και επιτιθεται με κτυπηματα κατω απο τη μεση ,οπως οταν εβαλε λινκ με φωτογραφια εν ωρα εργασιας ασχετου προσωπου ,
δειχνοντας και καλα εμενα .

Το ιδιο και με τον κ Καθηγητη που η παρουσια του τιμα το φορουμ , τον αφοριζει με  ενα  αηθες "της  Σοβιετικης Φυσικης του 60"  ..   Μα  καλα  αυτη η Φυσικη πηγε στο διαστημα , ηταν πρωτοπορος  κτλπ ..
Μοκο ο παπ   οπως  και τωρα με τον Νομο του Hess ,οπως μαθαμε , κατι δεν θαχει ακουσει ο Παπ; Γιατι  αναλισκεται σε  σκυλοκαυγαδες;

Το υγραεριο παντως το γνωριζει πολυ καλα , κυριο καυσιμο (προπανιο) στους αρτοκλιβανους του (εν αναμονη του υδρογονου) , ενω λογω συχνων διακοπων ηλεκτρικου ,η Αρτοβιομηχανια Παπ δεν μπορει να σταθει χωρις γεννητριες.

Εγινε τωρα σαφες οτι ο παπ εμαθε  για την "διαννοια " οπως λεει του ΠΖ  ,απο τις εκπομπες του Μακη , καμμια προτερη γνωση .
Αναφωνει   : Μια στο  εκατομυριο  ..   "σωνεται ο πλανητης "  
απο κατω  ο οικονομολογος της  σειρας, ασημος   και απλως μη αναλφαβητος  τεχνολογικα  ως αποφοιτος  Βιομηχανικης  σχολης  , στην αρχη δεν δινει σημασια  ..  μακης ειναι βιονικα γιλεκα πουλαει .
Καποια στιγμη με  παρεμβαση  και επιμονη ενος ασφαλιστη , ριχνω  μια ματια  στα βιντεο  ,,, μπα λεω με τιποτα  , τεσπα  καποια  στιγμη και εγω αναφωνω  Μια στο εκατομυριο 
οικονομικα  μπορει να ξελασπωσει αυτη η χωρα  αν  .. οι ισχυρισμοι ΠΖ   του βγουν εστω και εν μερει .Εδω οφειλω να πω οτι δεν μενω ξαγρυπνος τις νυκτες επειδη τα παιδια του γ κοσμου δεν εχουν ηλεκτρικο
η και πεινανε. Το συνθημα  " Η φλογα της Ελλαδος  θα λαμψει και θα  φωτισει ...."   με συνεγειρει.

Ο παπ  μονος του  ειναι προφανες  δεν μπορει να σηκωσει στους ωμους του ολο το επιστημονικο βαρος .
Απαιτουνται 4 διδακτορικα τλχ και ο παπ δεν διαθετει ουτε ενα.
Προσβαση στον  Αιγινητη δεν εχω ,τις  τελευταιες ημερες κανω  ψηστηρι στον Σωτηρη , ειδημονα  στη  Κβαντομηχανικη ,να  εξηγησει την εκπληκτικη αποδοση 
των πολυμερικων μεμβρανων .

εδω  αποσπασμα απο το σημερινο ψηστηρι  .


"Καλα όταν διαβάσω τις 237* + σελίδες συζητήσεως θα πω τη γνώμη μου. Τωρα αυτο που συμβαίνει στο cavity, τον χώρο οπου έχουμε το νερο, εχει πολυειπωθεί. Ακτινοβολειτε σήμα το οποίο πολλαπλασιάζεται λόγω της γεωμετρίας του χώρου αλλα απορροφιεται απο το νερο με το κράμα ...."
......................................

"Εντωμεταξύ διαβάζω το thread και φαινεται πως κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί. Ποτε δεν είπε ο ΠΖ πως εχει πυκνωτής γραφενιου είτε στον χώρο ακτινοβολησης, ούτε στην Κυψέλη καυσίμου. Η κβαντομηχανική εχει να κανει με την ελαχιστοποίησης του μεγεθους του fuel cell του, και οχι στην υδρολυση** του νερού. Βέβαια εχουν ξεφύγει οι παρευρισκόμενοι, που περίμεναν να τους τα δειξει ολα."


* σσ  ειναι δυσλεκτικος  θα παρακαλουσα  αμα τη εμφανισει του ,να  επιδειχθει κατανοηση.
**Παλμολυση την ελεγε καποτε  και εκτιμα πως ο παλμος ειναι ημιτονοειδης και οχι τετραγωνικος .

----------


## George Pap

Άντε να σου απευθείνω το λόγο άλλη μιά φορά αγαπημένε μου ψυχάκια. Στον κο Βασίλη θα απαντήσω όταν τελειώσουμε τον διάλογο με τον κο Νίκο, για να κλείνει κάθε κύκλος. Και η απάντηση θα είναι 2 σειρές.

----------


## nepomuk

> Άντε να σου απευθείνω το λόγο άλλη μιά φορά αγαπημένε μου ψυχάκια. Στον κο Βασίλη θα απαντήσω όταν τελειώσουμε τον διάλογο με τον κο Νίκο, για να κλείνει κάθε κύκλος. Και η απάντηση θα είναι 2 σειρές.





Ξεκαθαρισε το  με τις Ip , οτι ο ετερος "ψυχακιας"  ειναι ο μισητος  . Ολοι κρεμομαστε  απο το στομα σου , βαλε και συ μια φωνη στον Σωτηρη να σπευσει ταχεως.

----------


## nick1974

> Άντε να σου απευθείνω το λόγο άλλη μιά φορά αγαπημένε μου ψυχάκια. Στον κο Βασίλη θα απαντήσω όταν τελειώσουμε τον διάλογο με τον κο Νίκο, για να κλείνει κάθε κύκλος. Και η απάντηση θα είναι 2 σειρές.



οι διαδικτυακοι διαλογοι δε γινονται ετσι, αλλα δεν πειραζει γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως δεν υπαρχει καποιος διαλογος εδω.
Επισεις, αν νομιζεις οτι πεντε φαμφαρες και δυο βλακιουλες μπορουν να σταθουν σε οποιαδηποτε αψιμαχια που γινεται σχετικα με κατι το οποιο απαιτει επιστημονικα επιχηρρηματα... ...τι να σου πω? ...κερδας  :hahahha:

----------

nestoras (12-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

> Ολοι κρεμομαστε  απο το στομα σου , βαλε και συ μια φωνη στον Σωτηρη να σπευσει ταχεως.



Μίλα για τον εαυτό σου, απλά οι περισσότεροι αναρωτιόμαστε τι άλλες ασυναρτησίες θα πετάξει, δεν αλλάζει κανείς γνώμη για την απάτη.

----------


## nick1974

> George Pap : "*Εννοείται ότι η επιστημονική μεθοδικότητα είναι το πρωτεύον* και αυτό με  χαρακτηρίζει όλο τον καιρό που ασχολούμαι με αυτήν την υπόθεση, δεν  ξεχνάω όμως την πρώτη φορά που είδα την πρώτη εκπομπή της Ζούγκλας είπα  μέσα μου ότι *και μία στο εκατομμύριο να είναι αλήθεια αξίζει τον κόπο*  γιατί είναι η τελευταία μας ελπίδα σαν άνθρωποι πάνω σ’ αυτόν τον  πλανήτη."



ρε φιλε, ενας βλακας που τρωει ολα του τα λεφτα πονταροντας σε πιθανοτητες 1 προς 36 (η 1 προς 37, αναλογα τη ρουλετα) λεγεται τζογαδορος και πολλες φορες κατανταει αποβλητο κοινωνικα ρεμαλι. Ενας που πα να πονταρει 1 προς 1000000 πως πρεπει να λεγεται? υπερμαχος της επιστημονικης μεθοδικοτητας?  :hahahha:  

ρε τι σας ψεκαζουν και τα αμολατε ετσι αυτα τα πυροτουβλα?

----------


## George Pap

> ρε φιλε, ενας βλακας που τρωει ολα του τα λεφτα πονταροντας σε πιθανοτητες 1 προς 36 (η 1 προς 37, αναλογα τη ρουλετα) λεγεται τζογαδορος και πολλες φορες κατανταει αποβλητο κοινωνικα ρεμαλι. Ενας που πα να πονταρει 1 προς 1000000 πως πρεπει να λεγεται? υπερμαχος της επιστημονικης μεθοδικοτητας?  
> 
> ρε τι σας ψεκαζουν και τα αμολατε ετσι αυτα τα πυροτουβλα?



Ένας που παραφράζει τα λεγόμενα του άλλου μήπως τσιμπίσει καμιά χορηγία πως λέγεται;
Όταν είδα το πρώτο video σκέφτηκα το παραπάνω, πριν το ψάξω περαιτέρω. Αλλά ξέχασα στα ούγκανα πρέπει να τα εξηγείς όλα με το νι και με το σίγμα και πάλι δεν έχεις ελπίδα.

----------


## leosedf

To θέμα είναι οτι στα εξηγούν εδώ και πολύ καιρό αλλά εσύ στην κοσμάρα σου. Όλοι θα σωθείτε περιμένετε...

Από πότε έχει αυτή η ιστορία είπαμε με το μουστάκια?

----------


## nepomuk

Οι εξελιξεις τρεχουν , δεν ειμαι φερεφωνο κανενος , θελω να πιστευω οτι διευκολυνω τον διαλογο , το γοργον και χαριν 
εχει !

Σωτηρης Παπαδελος απογευμα σημερα:  "Εχω κανει εγγραφή και περιμένω να με αφήσουν να σχολιάσω. "

"Επίσης η ενθαλπια ενός συστήματος παραμένει σταθερή, στην περίπτωση της υδρολυσης του νέρου μεσω ακτινοβολησης, ενεργειακως η ενέργεια της ακτινοβολησης + την ενέργεια του κράματος + νερο= ενέργεια υδρογόνου + ενέργεια οξυγόνου. Το ζήτημα το κράμα να εχει οικονομικό νόημα στην χρήση και ανακύκλωση του."

"(Η αντίδραση ειναι  έξωθερμη μιας που το υδρογόνο βγαίνει στους 60C)."

----------


## leosedf

Οι χρήστες ενεργοποιήθηκαν.

----------


## nick1974

Μαλιστα, αντε να τον δουμε κι αυτον...

Ας δουμε λιγο προφιλ YT: 
Ακολουθει τον "Astronio" και τον "Καθημερινη Φυσικη" (καταπληκτικα καναλια και τα δυο) αλλα και το γεροξεκουτη!!!! λιγο αντιφατικο αυτο που δειχνει μπερδεμενο ατομο...
Ειδικα αν λαβουμε υπ οψη πως οι αλλοι δυο ειναι κολλητοι με το Mad Sc1ent1st και συμμετεχουν στο καναλι του  που... αυτο το παιδι εχει βαλει σκοπο ζωης την εξαφανιση των λαμογιων  :Tongue2:  (τυγχανει μαλιστα να ειναι Χημικος... ...απ τους κανονικους)
τετοιο μπερδεμα... ...ειναι λιγο σα να εισαι κανονικα γνωστης της εξελικτικης θεωριας αλλα να βρισκεις ενδιαφεροντες και τις αποψεις των δημιουργηστων  :hahahha:

----------


## kioan

> Και η απάντηση θα είναι 2 σειρές.



Όλο υποσχέσεις περί απαντήσεων βλέπουμε, αλλά από απαντήσεις τίποτα. 

Αν μπορείς απάντησε με 2 σειρές και σε αυτά που έγραψα στο #2801: 
Πώς γίνεται ο κινητήρας να καταναλώνει αέριο καύσιμο όντας σβηστός;
Επίσης απάντησε μας και στο πώς το "υδρογονοκινούμενο" μηχανάκι κινείται με την στρόφιγγα παροχής κλειστή;

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

Απαντήσεις; Όχι βεβαίως! Προσβολές και βρισιές φυσικά!




> Είχα πει ότι είσαι ο αγσπημένος μαλάκας φίλου  της ομάδας, με τα καμώματα που κάνεις, δηλαδή χίλια πρόσωπα, wikipedia,  δραπανοκατσάβιδα, Σκρούτζ κλπ



Φυσικά αν δεν το πιστεύεις δεν αναπαράγεις τέτοιο σχόλιο αλλά πόσο θα άντεχες φίλτατε Γεώργιε;




> 2. Στο *προηγούμενο video* της ζούγκλας, στο 45' πάρε τόνους υδρογόνο στις υδατοπαγίδες.



Στο *προηγούμενο βίντεο* ; Σε αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει; Εδώ δεν είχε ...υδρογόνο;
Σε όλες τις άλλες ερωτήσεις; Απαντήσεις - σχόλια; Αν δηλαδή ρωτήσει κάποιος άλλος κι όχι εγώ θα ...απαντήσεις; Είναι επί προσωπικού το θέμα;
Μεγάλη ιδέα έχεις πάντως για τον εαυτό σου κύριε Γεώργιε αν νομίζεις πώς ότι γράφω είναι για να σε προκαλέσω να ασχοληθείς μαζί μου... Για να πούμε όμως και του στραβού το δίκιο ναι σε ...προκαλώ. Για να έχω υλικό και να γελάμε με αυτά που γράφεις και κάνεις. Το τραγικό δε της υπόθεσης είναι ότι άλλα έλεγες στα βίντεο άλλα ήρθες να πεις εδώ κύριε #102%_απόδοση_λέω_εγώ... Να προσλάβετε ένα άτομο να ξαναβλέπει τα βίντεο και να σας υποδεικνύει τι είπατε για να μην κάνετε τέτοιες κολωτούμπες...
Το βίντεο στο οποίο υπάρχει ...αυθονία υδρογόνου είναι αυτό στο οποίο ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης λέει και κάνει ( χωρίς συγκεκριμένη σειρά ):

"...θα παράγουμε καύσιμη ενέργεια ...θα παράγουμε υδροξύ ένα μίγμα υδρογόνου κι οξυγόνου" λόγια του άσχετου Ζωγράφου.Μπερδεύει την καύση του υδρογόνου σε ένα κινητήρα με την σύντηξη του υδρογόνου στον ήλιο.Δείχνει την φλόγα του υδρογόνου και λέει "..πιάστε να δείτε τι δυναμική έχει" και το μανόμεντρο δεν κουνιέται χιλιοστό!Κανένα από τα μανόμετρα δεν κουνιέται ...χιλιοστό σε όλη την διάρκεια του αποτυχημένου πειράματος;Λέει "...θα πάρω λίγο πιο ισχυρό ..πιο ισχύως" και εννοεί ...υδρογόνο;Ισχυρίζεται ότι η αντίδραση για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου μένει ...στάσιμη και ξενικά μόνο όταν υπάρχει ...ζήτηση;Λέει ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος "...τώρα θα πάρουμε από εδώ χωρίς υδατοπαγίδα" γκρεμίζοντας έτσι το παραμύθι για ασφάλεια και ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος λέει δεν πειράζει.Την ώρα που λέει ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος "...έχει παρακάμψει τώρα τις υδατοπαγίδες" ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος ανοιγοκλείνει τις βαλβίδες πάνω στις ...υδατοπαγίδες;Έχει μέσα ένα απόσπασμα από την παρουσίαση της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών στο οποίο απόσπασμα ο Ζωγράφος λεει "...παράγεται ηλεκτρική ενέργεια διαμέσω των υψηλών συχνοτήτων χωρίς να αναπτυχθούν υπερβολικά μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες ή *μεγάλες πιέσεις*"; Και πριν ανοίξει τη συσκευή κάνει ...αποπίεση γιατί έχει ...μεγάλες πιέσεις;Λέει ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος "...σε βιομηχανική παραγωγή δεν θα ξεπερνά τα 80 λεπτά" μιλώντας για τα μέταλλα αλλά στην εκπομπή με το φύλλο του Excel μιλά για 11 ευρώ "..για να είμαστε εντάξει και με την φυσική" αλλά με μπόλικο σμπρώξιμο το έκανε ...1,5 ευρώ;Όταν κάποιος από τους παρευρισκόμενους αναφέρει ..."παρόμοιες" συσκευές "...έχουν τη βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής και το δοχείο νερού όπως του κυρίου Ζωγράφου" για να πει αμέσως μετά "...έχουν πιστοποίηση" και ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος τον χαντακώνει λέγοντας "...το υπουργείο τις έχει απαγορεύψει σαν απάτη" !! Μη μπορώντας να καταλάβει ότι ο άλλος θέλει να τον ...βοηθήσει;Λέει ο ακαδημαικός Κωσταράκης για peer review και επιστημονική έρευνα και τον κατηγορεί ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος ότι δεν ...παρακολούθησε το θέμα αρκετά και να παρακολουθήσει το βίντεο από το συνέδριο της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών, το οποίο παρεπιπτόντως δεν ...δείχνει τίποτα απολύτως; Λέει ο κύριος Κωσταράκης "...και να δω κουτιά και σωληνάκια και ανεμιστηράκια δεν λέει τίποτα"...Λέει ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος "...αυτή δεν θέλει μέταλλα" και στην αμέσως επόμενη με την *ίδια ακριβώς συσκευή* λέει "..να εδώ ρίξαμε τα μέταλλα";Λέει "...μυρίστε το υδρογόνο" τη στιγμή που σε 25 βαθμούς Κελσίου και 1 ατμόσφαιρα ( κανονικές συνθήκες δηλαδή ) είναι ...άοσμο; Και αμέσως μετά "...μυρίστε το όζον";Ενώ έχει ήδη δηλώσει ( περίπου 20 λεπτά πριν ) "...αυτή ( Σημείωση: η συσκευή ) δεν χρειάζεται μέταλλα" μολις ξεβιδώνει το καπάκι του ...μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή το περιφέρει στο στούντιο αναφωνόντας "Να και τα δύο μέταλλα που έχουν 50MJ"; 

Για αυτό το βίντεο μιλάτε κύριε Γεώργιε;
Κάποιο σχόλιο για αυτά;

Όποιο βίντεο και αν μας δείξετε και είναι μέσα ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος ομιλών τότε θα σας βρώ όλες τις *απιθανολογίες, χαζομάρες, άσχετα* που έχει πει... Το τραγικό δεν είναι που ένας χημικός με σπουδές στη Γερμανία σαν εσάς ( και μέντορα Νομπελίστα ) τα αναπαράγει... Το τραγικό είναι ότι γίνονται και λέγονται παρουσία ...επιστημόνων!

----------

kioan (12-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

> Θα μπορούσε όντως να ήτανε μια μπουκαλίτσα υγραερίου, έχω όμως δύο ενστάσεις.
> 
> Η γεννήτρια είναι βενζίνας και όχι υγραερίου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι χρειάζεται ειδική διάταξη για να θερμαίνει το υγραέριο (που ψύχεται λόγω του ότι αποσυμπιέζεται), την οποία διάταξη έχουν οι γεννήτριες υγραερίου.Και πιο σημαντικό. Το Υδρογόνο και το Υγραέριο είναι άοσμα. Στο Υγραέριο όμως για λόγους ασφαλείας έχουν προστεθεί Μερκαπτάνες σε συγκεντρώσεις μικρότερες από το 1/5 του κάτω ορίου ανάφλεξης, ώστε να καταστεί δυνατή η ανίχνευση του αερίου μέσω της όσφρησης. Αν λοιπόν ήταν Υγραέριο, στο προηγούμενο video που ο ΠΖ προσπαθεί να βάλει μπρος στη γεννήτρια επί 10 σχεδόν λεπτά, θα γινότανε αμέσως αντιληπτό στην ομήγυρη, καθότι το Υγραέριο είναι βαρύτερο του αέρα και η βενζινογεννήτρια δεν έχει τις βαλβίδες ασφαλείας που έχει αυτή του Υγραερίου. Και πρώτος απ’ όλους θα το έπαιρνε χαμπάρι ο Τριανταφυλόπουλος, ο οποίος ναι μεν επωφελείται της ακροαματικότητας αλλά δεν βάζει το κεφάλι του στο ντορβά.



1. Θερμοκρασία του ανεβαίνει με την συμπίεση που λαμβάνει χώρα εντός του κυλίνδρου, λίγο πριν πυροδοτήσει το μπουζί. Βέβαια αν προθερμανθεί είναι ακόμη καλύτερα. όμως και χωρίς προθέρμανση ο κινητήρας (πού όντως είναι βενζίνης) μπορεί να λειτουργήσει.
2. Ο θωμαδάκης που πουλάει μπουκάλες αερίων. έχει στο ίδιο μέγεθος (του map gas) και μπουκάλες υδρογόνου. Και με υδρογόνο (χωρίς μετατροπή) ο κινητήρας δουλεύει.

Μα τώρα τι καθόμαστε και λέμε τώρα? Ο Βασίλης με κάλυψε πλήρως. Τα ίδια είχα πει και εγώ σε παλαιότερο μήνυμα.
Καθόμαστε και "διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα" για το πως έκανε την μιά ή την άλλη απάτη. 
Απλώς θα επαναλάβω αυτό είχα πει:
*το γεγονός ότι το υδρογόνο για  να παραχθεί από το νερό χρειάζεται περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που  μπορεί να δώσει, δεν μπορεί να το παρακάμψει ούτε ο Θεός.
*

----------


## George Pap

> 1. Θερμοκρασία του ανεβαίνει με την συμπίεση που λαμβάνει χώρα εντός του κυλίνδρου, λίγο πριν πυροδοτήσει το μπουζί. Βέβαια αν προθερμανθεί είναι ακόμη καλύτερα. όμως και χωρίς προθέρμανση ο κινητήρας (πού όντως είναι βενζίνης) μπορεί να λειτουργήσει.
> 2. Ο θωμαδάκης που πουλάει μπουκάλες αερίων. έχει στο ίδιο μέγεθος (του map gas) και μπουκάλες υδρογόνου. Και με υδρογόνο (χωρίς μετατροπή) ο κινητήρας δουλεύει.
> 
> Μα τώρα τι καθόμαστε και λέμε τώρα? Ο Βασίλης με κάλυψε πλήρως. Τα ίδια είχα πει και εγώ σε παλαιότερο μήνυμα.
> Καθόμαστε και "διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα" για το πως έκανε την μιά ή την άλλη απάτη. 
> Απλώς θα επαναλάβω αυτό είχα πει:
> *το γεγονός ότι το υδρογόνο για  να παραχθεί από το νερό χρειάζεται περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που  μπορεί να δώσει, δεν μπορεί να το παρακάμψει ούτε ο Θεός.
> *



Α μάλιστα, είναι Υγραέριο αλλά μπορεί να είναι και Υδρογόνο.
Αν ήταν μπουκάλα Υδρογόνου τα πράγματα θα ήταν ακόμα χειρότερα λόγω της μεγάλης συμπίεσης. Το νερό στις υδατοπαγίδες θα είχε γίνει παγάκι από την αποσυμπίεση.
Σωστά γιατί να διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα, πετάμε ένα ΑΠΑΤΗ και τελειώσαμε.
Καλημέρα σας.

----------


## nestoras

> Α μάλιστα, είναι Υγραέριο αλλά μπορεί να είναι και Υδρογόνο.
> Αν ήταν μπουκάλα Υδρογόνου τα πράγματα θα ήταν ακόμα χειρότερα λόγω της μεγάλης συμπίεσης. Το νερό στις υδατοπαγίδες θα είχε γίνει παγάκι από την αποσυμπίεση.
> Σωστά γιατί να διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα, πετάμε ένα ΑΠΑΤΗ και τελειώσαμε.
> Καλημέρα σας.



Κύριε Pap, δε μιλάτε σοβαρά τώρα, έτσι δεν είναι;
Κοιτάτε τη λέξη Υδρογόνο και χάνετε το ότι ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΧΘΕΙ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΧΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ!
Πρέπει να ηχογραφήσετε αυτή τη φράση και να την ακούτε το βράδυ στον ύπνο σας μπας και "νιώσετε" επιτέλους.

ΝΑΙ, μπορεί να είναι υδρογόνο που προέρχεται από ηλεκτρόλυση αλλα το να είναι υδρογόνο που πρόερχεται συσκευή εφεύρεσης ΠΖ με μικροκύματα και σωληνάκια ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ούτε μία στις 10^9^9^9^9^9^9 φορές!

Καλημέρα σας!

----------


## nepomuk

> Α μάλιστα, είναι Υγραέριο αλλά μπορεί να είναι και Υδρογόνο.
> Αν ήταν μπουκάλα Υδρογόνου τα πράγματα θα ήταν ακόμα χειρότερα λόγω της μεγάλης συμπίεσης. Το νερό στις υδατοπαγίδες θα είχε γίνει παγάκι από την αποσυμπίεση.
> Σωστά γιατί να διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα, πετάμε ένα ΑΠΑΤΗ* και τελειώσαμε.
> Καλημέρα σας.





Φαινεται κ Παπ οτι προσηλθες στο φορουμ με "ξερα" χερια ,ουτε ενα Τιπ μεχρι στιγμης.
Αυτη τη φορα  η συλλογικη ευφυια ειναι τοσο υψηλη που δεν μπορεις να λες οτι τα
προσπερασαμε (τα τιπς).
Δηλ να αναμενουμε τον Σωτηρη να βγαλει τα καστανα απο τη φωτια ; 
Αναμενουμε τις 2 σειρες που υποσχεθηκες , καντες 3-4 δεν θα ειναι ανευθυνο .
Βαλε και μια φωτο με το πραγματακι των 300 γραμμαριων ; - 3 κιλων που καθοσουνα
και το χαζευες να μας ξερανεις ολους.

*Στη περιπτωση μου  απο την αρχη το χαρακτηρισα  Αλχημεια  .
*το γεγονός ότι το υδρογόνο για   να παραχθεί από το νερό χρειάζεται περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που   μπορεί να δώσει, δεν μπορεί να το παρακάμψει ούτε ο Θεός.*

----------


## George Pap

> ΞΟΟΞΉΞ΅ Pap, Ξ΄Ξ΅ ΞΌΞΉΞ»Ξ¬ΟΞ΅ ΟΞΏΞ²Ξ±ΟΞ¬ ΟΟΟΞ±, Ξ*ΟΟΞΉ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ;
> ΞΞΏΞΉΟΞ¬ΟΞ΅ ΟΞ· Ξ»Ξ*ΞΎΞ· Ξ₯Ξ΄ΟΞΏΞ³ΟΞ½ΞΏ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ¬Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΉ ΞΞΞ ΞΞ*ΞΞ‘ΞΞ ΞΞ Ξ*ΞΞ‘ΞΞ§ΞΞΞ Ξ₯ΞΞ‘ΞΞΞΞΞ ΞΞ*Ξ Ξ€Ξ ΞΞΞ‘Ξ Ξ§Ξ©Ξ‘ΞΞ£ ΞΞ Ξ*ΞΞ‘ΞΞ§Ξ© Ξ£Ξ ΞΞ₯Ξ€Ξ ΞΞΞΞΞΞ Ξ*ΞΞ£Ξ ΞΞΞΞ‘ΞΞΞΞΞ£!
> Ξ*ΟΞ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ·ΟΞΏΞ³ΟΞ±ΟΞ�ΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ Ξ±ΟΟΞ� ΟΞ· ΟΟΞ¬ΟΞ· ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ±ΞΊΞΏΟΟΞ΅ ΟΞΏ Ξ²ΟΞ¬Ξ΄Ο ΟΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΟΞ½ΞΏ ΟΞ±Ο ΞΌΟΞ±Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ "Ξ½ΞΉΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅" Ξ΅ΟΞΉΟΞ*Ξ»ΞΏΟΟ.
> 
> ΞΞΞ, ΞΌΟΞΏΟΞ΅Ξ― Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΞ΄ΟΞΏΞ³ΟΞ½ΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΞΏΞ*ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟ Ξ·Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΊΟΟΟΞ»ΟΟΞ· Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ± ΟΞΏ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΞ΄ΟΞΏΞ³ΟΞ½ΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΟΞ΅ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ ΟΟΟΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ� Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ·Ο Ξ*Ξ ΞΌΞ΅ ΞΌΞΉΞΊΟΞΏΞΊΟΞΌΞ±ΟΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞ»Ξ·Ξ½Ξ¬ΞΊΞΉΞ± ΞΞΞ ΟΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΏΟΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞ―Ξ± ΟΟΞΉΟ 10^9^9^9^9^9^9 ΟΞΏΟΞ*Ο!
> 
> ΞΞ±Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ*ΟΞ± ΟΞ±Ο!



ΞΞ±Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ*ΟΞ± ΞΊΞ΅ Ξ*Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±Ξ³ΞΉΟΟΞ·
Ξ£Ξ±Ο ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ*ΟΞ΅ΟΞ± ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΟΞΏΟΟΟΞΉΞΊΞ� ΞΌΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΞΌΟΞ΅ΞΉΟΞ―Ξ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΊΞ¬Ξ½Ξ±ΟΞ΅ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΞΊΟΟΞΏ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ±ΟΞ±ΞΈΞ*ΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ Ξ·Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΊΟΟΞΏΞ»ΞΏΞ³ΞΉΞΊΟ ΟΟΞ*Ξ΄ΞΉΞΏ ΟΞ·Ο ΟΟΞΏΟΞΉΞΈΞ*ΞΌΞ΅Ξ½Ξ·Ο Ξ±ΟΞ¬ΟΞ·Ο. Ξ£Ξ±Ο Ξ΅Ξ―ΟΞ± ΟΟΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞ·ΞΊΟΞΌΞ*Ξ½Ξ· ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ±ΟΟΞ¬Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΞ± ΟΟΞ�ΟΟΞ΅ ΟΞ΅ΟΞΌΞ± ΟΟΞΏ Ξ±ΟΟΞ΅Ξ½ΞΉΞΊΟ ΟΞΉΟ ΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΟΞ΅ΞΌΟΟΞ±Ξ½ Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΞ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΊΞ±. ΞΞ*ΟΟΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞΏΟ ΟΞ±Ξ―ΟΞ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉΞ½ΞΏΟΟΞ³ΞΉΞΏ ΟΟΞ*Ξ΄ΞΉΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ΅ΟΞΉΞ»Ξ±ΞΌΞ²Ξ¬Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟΞ� ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΞ±ΟΞ¬ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞΏ, Ξ΅ΟΞΉΟΟΞ*ΟΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞΏΟ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΉΟΟΞ΅ΟΟ ΟΟΞ± ΞΌΞ¬ΟΞΉΞ± ΞΌΞΏΟ.
ΞΟΟΟ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ²Ξ»Ξ*ΟΞΏΟΞ½ ΟΞ»ΞΏΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞΉ Ξ· ΞΌΞ΅Ξ―ΟΟΞ· ΟΞ·Ο Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞ³Ξ΅ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΞ�Ο ΞΌΟΞ±ΟΞΉΞ*ΟΞ±Ο Ξ΅ΟΞΉΟΟΞ³ΟΞ¬Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΟΞ½ΟΞΏΞ½ΞΉΟΞΌΟ, Ξ±ΟΞ΅Ξ»Ξ΅ΟΞΈΞ΅ΟΟΞ½ΞΏΞ½ΟΞ±Ο ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ*ΟΞ³Ξ΅ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ³ΞΊΞ»ΟΞ²ΞΉΟΞΌΞ*Ξ½Ξ· ΟΟΞΏ ΞΌΟΟΞΉΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞΏΟ. ΞΟΟΞ� ΟΟΞΌΞ²Ξ±Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ΅ Ξ¬ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟΞ΅Ο Ξ²ΞΉΞΏΟΞ·ΞΌΞΉΞΊΞ*Ο Ξ±Ξ½ΟΞΉΞ΄ΟΞ¬ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ, Ξ±Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½ΟΞΉΞΊΞ±ΟΞ±ΟΟΞ�ΟΞΏΟΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ½ΟΞΏΞ½ΞΉΟΞΌΟ ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞ± Ξ*Ξ½ΞΆΟΞΌΞ±, Ξ� ΟΞΏΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ»ΟΟΞ΅Ο ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ²ΞΉΞΏΞΌΞ·ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ―Ξ±. ΞΟΞ± ΞΏ ΞΞ΅ΟΟ ΟΞΏ Ξ΅ΟΞΉΟΟΞ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ, Ξ±Ξ³Ξ±ΟΞ·ΟΞ* ΞΞ―ΞΊΞΏ.
(Ξ*ΟΞΏΟΟΞ±ΞΈΟ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ±Ξ½Ξ΅Ξ²Ξ¬ΟΟ ΟΞΊΞ―ΟΟΞΏ, Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΞΎΞ*ΟΟ ΟΟΟ. ΞΟ ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ²ΞΉΞ·ΞΈΞ�ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ¬ΟΞΏΞΉΞΏΟ)

----------


## George Pap

Πάλι σαμποτάζ. Φωτοβολταϊκοί ντήλερ. Φτιάχτε το επιτέλους.

----------


## Sot pap

Καλησπέρα, Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει έντονη διχογνωμία για την πραγματοποίηση η όχι των σχετικών video.
Λοιπόν, επειδή έχουν γραφτεί πολλά, συνοψίζοντας όσο μπορεί τα πεδία αντιπαράθεσης. 
Το  Υδρογόνο μπορεί να παραχθεί αΌως τώρα, είτε με κλασσική ηλεκτρόλυση,  είτε με κατάλυση. Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις η ενθαλπία του συστήματος  παραμένει σταθερή. 
Στην Κατάλυση δε, μπορούμε να έχουμε μηδαμινή  αρχική ηλεκτρική ενέργεια και παραγωγή υδρογόνου από ζεστό νερό αν ο  καταλύτης είναι άργυλος η ενώσεις αλουμινίου-μαγνησίου.
Στην  περίπτωση ΠΖ έχουμε ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβόληση και στο νερό κολλοειδή  άργυρο, που δρά είτε σαν ηλετρομαγνητικό φακό κατά ΠΖ είτε ώς  καταλυτικό μέσο κατά άλλους.  Οπότε η ενθαλπία του συστήματος παραμένει  εξίσου σταθερή. Ο κολλοειδής άργυρος ιζηματοποιείται και δύναται να  ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί μεσω μια διαδικασίας ηλεκτροφόρεσης. Σίγουρα το  κόστος μαζικής εφαρμογής παίζει κύριο ρόλο.
Η περιγραφή της  διαδικασίας με  όρους προ ΠΖ εφαρμογής θα ταίριαζε σε επαγωγική θέρμανση  (induction heating) χαμηλότατης ενεργειακής στάθμης. ¨Εως τώρα οι  εφαρμογές αυτού του τύπου έχουν να κάνουν με κατανάλωση υψηλών ενεργειών  και για συγκολλήσεις μετάλλων (Πολλά KW). Η σμίκρυνση του μεγέθους  είναι εξαιρετικό. 
Επειδή άνθρωποι είμαστε όλοι, αρλούμπες λέμε όλοι.  Εδώ αναφέρθηκε πως είχε είτε υγραέριο είτε μπαταρία.. Τώρα πως δεν το  μύρισε κανείς, η δεν την είδε κανείς,  όλοι στο κόλπο, δεν πάει έτσι.  Επίσης αναφέρθηκε για την μανιβέλα στην μηχανή που ήταν κλειστή, αλλά  προ εκκίνησης ακούγεται ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος της περιστροφής. Γράφτηκε  πως έβαψε κλασσικούς πυκνωτές της αγοράς για να μην αναγνωρίζονται.  Κάθε ένας που προστατεύει την εφεύρεση τους θα το κάνει.  Εμ πάσει  περιπτώση λεπτομέρειες μπορούν να βρεθούν αβέρτα το θέμα είναι να  εστιάζεις στην ουσία της κατασκευής.  
Ξένισε στην εφαρμογή ΠΖ η  προχειρότητα της κατασκευής και η ευθεία αντιπαράθεση με τους  ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Επειδή σαν μηχανικός χρησιμοποιώ εξίσου πολύ μονωτική  ταινία, δεν με πείραξε διότι στην φάση της δημιουργίας δεν κολλάς σε  αυτά. Το πεδίο ηλεκτρόλυσης νερού έχει εξίσου μεγάλο δυναμικό ανάπτυξης  αν συνδυασθεί με θερμολυτικά φαινόμενα στο νερό (δηλαδή θερμαίνοντας τα  ηλεκτρόδια ώστε να δρούν όπως το καυτό λάδι στην ταχεία διάσπαση του  νερού). 

Στο Β μέρος της Συσκευής, την κυψέλη καυσίμου, κάνει  ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση πως βγαίνουν 700W από μια τόσο μικρή κατασκευή.  Συνήθως τα Fuel cells της κατηγορίας του είναι 5πλάσια σε μέγεθος  (τουλάχιστον). Το ότι οδηγεί το υδρογόνο μέσω κυμματοδηγών στις  πολυμερείς μεμβράνες πιστεύω πως αποτελεί την κεντρικό κομμάτι. Επίσης  όταν τα άλλα fuel cells έχουν στρώσεις μεμβρανών ή φύλλων άνθρακα για να  κάνουν τις ανταλλαγές ιόντων, πετυχαίνοντας το με 6-7 μεμβρανούλες,  είναι εξαιρετικό για την οικονομία κλίμακος. 
Η φυσική εξήγηση  έγκειται στην κβαντομηχανική, όπου τα ιόντα υδρογόνου δρουν κυμματικώς  και όχι σωματιδιακώς ( φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεται το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών  του 1920, δυαδική φύση μικρόκοσμού, αρχή απροσδιοριστίας κλπ). Όπως το  φωτόνιο στην λάμπα led κ στα Φωτοβολταϊκά που δρά κυμματικώς η το  ηλεκτρόνιο που δρά κυμματικώς στον ημιαγωγό του επεξεργαστή ( αν κι εκεί  έχουμε και το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας ξεπερνώντας το φράγμα  coulomb). Φαντάζομαι σε περαίτερω σμίκρυνση της συσκευής fuel cell ΠΖ σε  νανοκλίμακα θα έχουμε εξαιρετικότερη απόδοση λογω της χρήσης του  φαινομένου της κβαντικής σήραγγας.

----------

nepomuk (13-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Κύριε Pap, δε μιλάτε σοβαρά τώρα, έτσι δεν είναι;
> Κοιτάτε τη λέξη Υδρογόνο και χάνετε το ότι ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΧΘΕΙ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΧΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ!
> Πρέπει να ηχογραφήσετε αυτή τη φράση και να την ακούτε το βράδυ στον ύπνο σας μπας και "νιώσετε" επιτέλους.
> 
> ΝΑΙ, μπορεί να είναι υδρογόνο που προέρχεται από ηλεκτρόλυση αλλα το να είναι υδρογόνο που πρόερχεται συσκευή εφεύρεσης ΠΖ με μικροκύματα και σωληνάκια ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ούτε μία στις 10^9^9^9^9^9^9 φορές!
> 
> Καλημέρα σας!



Καλημέρα Κε Παναγιώτη.
Σας μετέφερα την προσωπική μου εμπειρία και κάνατε τον κόπο να μου σχεδιάσετε ηλεκτρολογική διάταξη της υποτιθέμενης απάτης. Σας ανέφερα ότι το αρσενικό φις είχε ρεύμα όσο ήταν σηκωμένος ο γενικός. Περίμενα να μου παρουσιάσετε καινούργιο σχέδιο με αυτή τη παράμετρο. Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό επιτρέψτε μου να πιστεύω σ' αυτό που είδαν τα μάτια μου.
Αυτό που παραβλέπουν όλοι είναι ότι η ενεργειακή μπαρέρια της διάσπασης του νερού μειώνεται με την βοήθεια του συντονισμού, απελευθερώνοντας την ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στους μοριακούς δεσμούς του. Το ίδιο κάνει η φύση αν αντικαταστήσουμε τη λέξη συντονισμό με την λέξη ένζυμο.

----------


## nepomuk

> Κ
> Αυτό που παραβλέπουν όλοι είναι ότι η ενεργειακή μπαρέρια της διάσπασης του νερού μειώνεται με την βοήθεια του συντονισμού, απελευθερώνοντας την ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στους μοριακούς δεσμούς του. Το ίδιο κάνει η φύση αν αντικαταστήσουμε τη λέξη συντονισμό με την λέξη ένζυμο.




Συγγνωμη για να το καταλαβουν και οι αδαεις: Ισχυριζεσαι οτι στις Βιοχημικες αντιδρασεις ,δεν ισχυει ο Νομος του Hess που μας εκανε γνωστο Ο Βασιλειος ; 
Μαθαμε στο σχολειο οτι τα ενζυμα ειναι οι καταλυτες που διευκολυνουν  τις αντιδρασεις στην οργανικη χημεια , αλλα τεσπα ο νομος της ΑΔΕ τηρειται .
Αυτο δεν ειναι ουτε 2 γραμμες και τιναζει "ολη" τη γνωστη Φυσικη στον Αερα.
Θα περιμενουμε τον Παπαδελο .
Εμπαινε Σωτηρη , εμπαινε.

----------


## George Pap

> Συγγνωμη για να το καταλαβουν και οι αδαεις: Ισχυριζεσαι οτι στις Βιοχημικες αντιδρασεις ,δεν ισχυει ο Νομος του Hess που μας εκανε γνωστο Ο Βασιλειος ; 
> Μαθαμε στο σχολειο οτι τα ενζυμα ειναι οι καταλυτες που διευκολυνουν  τις αντιδρασεις στην οργανικη χημεια , αλλα τεσπα ο νομος της ΑΔΕ τηρειται .
> Αυτο δεν ειναι ουτε 2 γραμμες και τιναζει "ολη" τη γνωστη Φυσικη στον Αερα.
> Θα περιμενουμε τον Παπαδελο .
> Εμπαινε Σωτηρη , εμπαινε.



Ακριβώς αυτό κάνει ο νόμος του Hess στις βιοχημικές αντιδράσεις. Μειώνει την ενεργειακή μπαριέρα και μετατρέπει την ενδόθερμη εξίσωση σε εξώθερμη. Προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω σκίτσο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως, ας με βοηθήσει κάποιος.
Κάτι παρόμοιο συμβαίνει και με την συσκευή μικροκυμάτων. Τα μικροκύματα διεγείρουν τα μόρια του νερού, κατεβάζουν την ενεργειακη μπαριέρα και αυτά εκφράζονται σε θερμότητα στα διπλανά κύτταρα. Αυτά εντελώς εκλαϊκευμένα, μην αρχίσει να πετροβολάει  το κακό σου έταιρον ήμισυ. Τα μικροκύματα λοιπόν είναι ενέργεια. Αν τα κύματα είναι πολύ υψηλής συχνότητας, άρα υψηλής ενέργειας διασπάνε το μόριο του νερού, υποβοηθούμενα από την γεωμετρία του χώρου, βλέπε σπηλαίωση και την απροσδιοριστία του Σωτήρη. Είναι απλά τα πράματα και είναι εκ του πονηρού να μας προσάπτεται ότι υποστηρίζουμε ότι δημιουργούμε ενέργεια εκ του μηδενός.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Η περιγραφή της  διαδικασίας με  όρους προ ΠΖ εφαρμογής θα ταίριαζε σε  επαγωγική θέρμανση  (induction heating) χαμηλότατης ενεργειακής στάθμης.  ¨Εως τώρα οι  εφαρμογές αυτού του τύπου έχουν να κάνουν με κατανάλωση  υψηλών ενεργειών  και για συγκολλήσεις μετάλλων (Πολλά KW). Η σμίκρυνση  του μεγέθους  είναι εξαιρετικό.



Ποιά *...σμίκρυνση* ακριβώς είναι τόσο σημαντική; Δηλαδή σαφώς παραδέχεστε ότι χρησιμοποιεί ένα induction heater;





> Επειδή άνθρωποι είμαστε όλοι, αρλούμπες λέμε όλοι.  Εδώ αναφέρθηκε πως  είχε είτε υγραέριο είτε μπαταρία.. Τώρα πως δεν το  μύρισε κανείς, η δεν  την είδε κανείς,  όλοι στο κόλπο, δεν πάει έτσι.



Να συστήσω και σε εσάς να ...ξανα-βλέπετε τα βίντεο γιατί μάλλον κάτι σας διαφεύγει; Ο ίδιος ο Ζωγράφος λέει: "...μυρίστε το υδρογόνο"





> Γράφτηκε  πως έβαψε  κλασσικούς πυκνωτές της αγοράς για να μην αναγνωρίζονται.  Κάθε ένας που  προστατεύει την εφεύρεση τους θα το κάνει.  Εμ πάσει  περιπτώση  λεπτομέρειες μπορούν να βρεθούν αβέρτα το θέμα είναι να  εστιάζεις στην  ουσία της κατασκευής.



Όταν κάτι είναι ...χειροποίητο τι να βάψεις για να ...προστατέψεις; Χειροποίητο μεν και έγραψε πάνω του στοιχεία που θα αποκάλυπταν οτιδήποτε;





> Το πεδίο ηλεκτρόλυσης νερού έχει εξίσου  μεγάλο δυναμικό ανάπτυξης  αν συνδυασθεί με θερμολυτικά φαινόμενα στο  νερό (δηλαδή θερμαίνοντας τα  ηλεκτρόδια ώστε να δρούν όπως το καυτό  λάδι στην ταχεία διάσπαση του  νερού).



Αυτό πάλι τι είναι εκεί σφήνα; Δεν μίλησε ποτέ ο Ζωγράφος για ...θερμολυτικά φαινόμενα. Να σας συστήσω ( πάλι... ) να (ξανα) δείτε τα βίντεο;





> *Στο Β μέρος της Συσκευής, την κυψέλη καυσίμου, κάνει  ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση  πως βγαίνουν 700W από μια τόσο μικρή κατασκευή. * Συνήθως τα Fuel cells  της κατηγορίας του είναι 5πλάσια σε μέγεθος  (τουλάχιστον). Το ότι  οδηγεί το υδρογόνο μέσω κυμματοδηγών στις  πολυμερείς μεμβράνες πιστεύω  πως αποτελεί την κεντρικό κομμάτι. Επίσης  όταν τα άλλα fuel cells έχουν  στρώσεις μεμβρανών ή φύλλων άνθρακα για να  κάνουν τις ανταλλαγές  ιόντων, πετυχαίνοντας το με 6-7 μεμβρανούλες,  είναι εξαιρετικό για την  οικονομία κλίμακος. *Η φυσική εξήγηση  έγκειται στην κβαντομηχανική, όπου τα ιόντα υδρογόνου  δρουν κυμματικώς  και όχι σωματιδιακώς ( φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεται το  πείραμα των 2 σχισμών  του 1920, δυαδική φύση μικρόκοσμού, αρχή  απροσδιοριστίας κλπ).* Όπως το  φωτόνιο στην λάμπα led κ στα Φωτοβολταϊκά  που δρά κυμματικώς η το  ηλεκτρόνιο που δρά κυμματικώς στον ημιαγωγό  του επεξεργαστή ( αν κι εκεί  έχουμε και το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής  σήραγγας ξεπερνώντας το φράγμα  coulomb). Φαντάζομαι σε περαίτερω  σμίκρυνση της συσκευής fuel cell ΠΖ σε  νανοκλίμακα θα έχουμε  εξαιρετικότερη απόδοση λογω της χρήσης του  φαινομένου της κβαντικής  σήραγγας.



Τα τονισμένα κομάτια είναι δικά μου. Όχι δεν κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση το μέγεθος της κατασκευής. Αυτό που κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση ( και είναι αδύνατο ) είναι πώς τα 350mW γίνονται 200W για να ...ακτινοβολήθει το νερό και μετά γίνονται 700W. Το μέγεθος της συσκευής είναι άσχετο. Και 10 κυβικά να ήταν το ερώτημα πάλι θα ήταν το ίδιο. Είσοδος 350mW ---?---> 200W ;
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ...απόδειξη για το πως βγαίνουν 700W από μια κυψέλη καυσίμων ( παρεπιπτόντως ο Ζωγράφος ...δήλωσε ότι δεν είναι κυψέλη καυσίμων ) με 350mW είσοδο; Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό; Πώς αυτή η κβαντική συμπεριφορά των ιόντων του υδρογόνου ...διασπά το μόριο του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες και 350mW; Γιατί πήγατε κατευθείαν στο τέλος; Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τι κάνουν τα ίοντα του υδρογόνου όταν παραχθούν, *είναι πώς παράγονται με 350mW;* Τι σχέση έχουν τα φωτόνια στα LED και το ηλεκτρόνιο στον ημιαγωγό με την διάσπαση με υψηλές συχνότητες του μορίου του νερού; Πώς γίνεται η διάσπαση; Καμιά ...κβαντομηχανική εξήγηση παρακαλώ;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Είναι απλά τα πράματα και είναι εκ του πονηρού να μας προσάπτεται ότι υποστηρίζουμε ότι δημιουργούμε ενέργεια εκ του μηδενός.



Μα δεν σας προσάπτει κανείς τίποτα! Μόνοι σας τα δηλώνετε: "...έχει το 100% και μπορεί να πάει μέχρι και 102% ...λέω εγώ" ( δικά σας λόγια ).
*Τα γραπτά μένουν ( πόσο μάλλον τα βίντεο... )

*



Στο 32:26 λεπτό ...

----------


## nepomuk

> Μα δεν σας προσάπτει κανείς τίποτα!





Εξ ιδιων κρινετε τα αλλοτρια .Εγω του προσαπτω αστοχια στο ενδυματολογικο- Dress Code .
Με κατι τετοια γινομαι κακος , βλπε το εταιρον ημισυ κτλπ .

Κυριε FreeEnergy , μη πιανεσαι απο μια λεξη ,απο μια κορωνα ,απο μια λεκτικη υπερβολη,
εν τη ρυμη του λογου.
Τα βιντεο του Μακη ειναι "φτιαγμενα " για την προσελκυση της Κοινης Γνωμης ,ωστε οταν
ερθει το πληρωμα του χρονου ,ο ερευνητης να μην παει αδιαβαστος ,αγνωστος μεταξυ αγνωστων ,ξυπολητος στα αγκαθια να
τα  βαλλει  με  διαολους  και αγγελους.

Παρε Θεση στα  ουσιωδη ,εν προκειμενω στο πρωταρχικο  ,στον πρωτο ανυπερβλητο ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ Σκοπελο.
Ειναι εστω Θεωρητικως εφικτη ,ακομα και με "μαγικα"  ,αλχημειες , η διασπαση του Νερου ,με ιδιαιτερη εως εξωπραγματικη ταπεινωση 
της απαιτουμενης ενεργειας; Ολα τα  υπολοιπα  ειναι λεπτομερειες .
Η παλμολυση πχ οπως την ονομαζε ο Σωτηρης με 4 καταλληλους ημιτονειδεις παλμους και οχι τετραγωνικους .
Ο τελευταιος που ειναι και ο Θεμελιωδης ισχυρισμος του Παπ , μπορει να σταθει ;


Πανε χρονια που ο Καθηγητης του Φορουμ (Βασιλειος)λεει στεγνα ΟΧΙ .
Στην Αμερικη (Ηπα) πχ  θα ηταν αδυνατον να λαβει πατεντα ο ΠΖ  
απο χερι , με το καλημερα,  διοτι ειναι ανεφικτα οσα  ισχυριζεται , παραβιαζοντας
στο  ξεκινημα  Βασικους Νομους.

----------


## Sot pap

*[QUOTE=FreeEnergy;854547]Ποιά ...σμίκρυνση ακριβώς είναι τόσο  σημαντική; Δηλαδή σαφώς παραδέχεστε ότι χρησιμοποιεί ένα induction  heater;*

Σωστά, τεχνική induction heater χαμηλότατης ενεργειακής ισχύος, 350mW σε  συνδυασμό με κολλοειδή άργυρο (καταλύτη για κάποιους). Το υδρόγονο  βγαίνει σε θερμοκρασία 60C δείγμα καταλυτικής για κάποιους αντίδρασης. 


*Αυτό πάλι τι είναι εκεί σφήνα; Δεν μίλησε ποτέ ο Ζωγράφος για  ...θερμολυτικά φαινόμενα. Να σας συστήσω ( πάλι... ) να (ξανα) δείτε τα  βίντεο;
*Δεν επιτρέπεται δική μας γνώμη για το πως μπορεί να βελτιωθεί η ηλεκτρόλυση?

*
Τα τονισμένα κομάτια είναι δικά μου. Όχι δεν κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση το  μέγεθος της κατασκευής. Αυτό που κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση ( και είναι  αδύνατο ) είναι πώς τα 350mW γίνονται 200W για να ...ακτινοβολήθει το  νερό και μετά γίνονται 700W. Το μέγεθος της συσκευής είναι άσχετο. Και  10 κυβικά να ήταν το ερώτημα πάλι θα ήταν το ίδιο. Είσοδος 350mW  ---?---> 200W ;*
Κάπου σας χάνω. Τα 200W δεν τα έχω δει σε video (η απλά δεν το θυμάμαι). Τα 700W είναι μετά το fuel cell. 

*Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ...απόδειξη για το πως βγαίνουν 700W από μια  κυψέλη καυσίμων ( παρεπιπτόντως ο Ζωγράφος ...δήλωσε ότι δεν είναι  κυψέλη καυσίμων ) με 350mW είσοδο; Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό; Πώς  αυτή η κβαντική συμπεριφορά των ιόντων του υδρογόνου ...διασπά το μόριο  του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες και 350mW*; 
Δεν έχω δει η δεν έχω κατανοήσει κβαντική συμπεριφορά για την διάσπαση  του νερού, δεν έχω πει κάτι τέτοιο. Τα κβαντικά φαινόμενα επιταχύνουν  κλασσικές διαδικασίες. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πετυχαίνουν σμίκρυνση του fuel cell.

*Γιατί πήγατε κατευθείαν στο τέλος; Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τι  κάνουν τα ίοντα του υδρογόνου όταν παραχθούν, είναι πώς παράγονται με  350mW;* 
Ειναι συνδυασμός τεχνικών. Η αρχή γίνεται, χρησιμοποιώντας κλασσικούς  τεχνικούς όρους, induction heater χαμηλής ισχύος, κατάλυση με κολλοειδή  άργυρο και παραγωγή υδροξύ. Η ενθαλπία του Συστήματος παραμένει σταθερή.  Αν δεν υπήρχε ο κολλοειδής άργυρος το ερώτημα θα είχε βάση.

----------


## George Pap

"Πώς αυτή η κβαντική συμπεριφορά των ιόντων του υδρογόνου ...διασπά το μόριο του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες και 350mW;"
Τι λέει ο άνθρωπος, τα ιόντα του υδρογόνου διασπούν το ίδιο το νερό κβαντικά!!!
Ρε πας καλά; Αν τα είχα γράψει εγώ αυτά θα με είχατε ξεσκίσει.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Σωστά, τεχνική induction heater χαμηλότατης ενεργειακής ισχύος, 350mW σε  συνδυασμό με κολλοειδή άργυρο (καταλύτη για κάποιους). Το υδρόγονο  βγαίνει σε θερμοκρασία 60C δείγμα καταλυτικής για κάποιους αντίδρασης.



Induction heater; Και αυτό είναι ...δικιά σας σκέψη; Γιατί το induction heater δεν έχει καμία σχέση με ...ακτινοβόληση με υψηλές συχνότητες! Άλλα λέει ο Ζωγράφος, για ...ψυχρή καύση! Έχετε ...βελτιώσει εσείς την εφεύρεση; Την έχετε τροποποιήσει με κάποιο τρόπο; Γνωρίζετε πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί ένα induction heater;




> Κάπου σας χάνω. Τα 200W δεν τα έχω δει σε video (η  απλά δεν το θυμάμαι). Τα 700W είναι μετά το fuel cell.



Προφανώς και δεν έχετε δει κανένα βίντεο παρουσίασης του Ζωγράφου. Για να σας βοηθήσω λιγάκι:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I&t=1775
Από το 29:35 μέχρι το 31:19 όπου λέει καθαρά: "...300 ...200W"
Τα έχετε παρακολουθήσει αυτά; Αν όχι μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μας ξεκαθαρίσετε πώς ένα induction heater ( αφού έτσι λέτε εσείς ότι κάνει τη διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού ) καταφέρνει να διασπάσει το μόριο του νερού με ...350mW; Δοκιμάστε μας με "σκληρή" φυσική παρακαλώ...




> Δεν έχω δει η δεν έχω κατανοήσει κβαντική  συμπεριφορά για την διάσπαση  του νερού, δεν έχω πει κάτι τέτοιο. Τα  κβαντικά φαινόμενα επιταχύνουν  κλασσικές διαδικασίες. Σε αυτήν την  περίπτωση πετυχαίνουν σμίκρυνση του fuel cell.



Σμίκρυνση του fuel cell όταν ο Ζωγράφος λέει ότι δεν είναι ...fuel cell; Για να σας βοηθήσω πάλι λίγο:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHS0XraGu-w&t=360
Το λέει αλλά ..τον διακόπτει ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος!




> Ειναι συνδυασμός τεχνικών. Η αρχή γίνεται, χρησιμοποιώντας κλασσικούς   τεχνικούς όρους, induction heater χαμηλής ισχύος, κατάλυση με κολλοειδή   άργυρο και παραγωγή υδροξύ. Η ενθαλπία του Συστήματος παραμένει  σταθερή.  Αν δεν υπήρχε ο κολλοειδής άργυρος το ερώτημα θα είχε  βάση.



Δηλαδή εσείς τώρα αλλάζετε τα πάντα ( σχεδόν ) που έχει πει / ισχυριστεί ο Ζωγράφος. Έχει δηλώσει: Διάσπαση μορίου του νερού με πολύ υψηλές συχνότητες λόγω συντονισμού. Ψυχρή καύση. Και εσείς; "Η αρχή γίνεται, χρησιμοποιώντας κλασσικούς   τεχνικούς όρους" ... Δηλαδή τα 350mW --?--> 200W είναι ...κλασική τεχνική; Ε τότε τι θέλουμε τη διάσπαση του νερού; Δεν κρατάμε αυτό το κομάτι μόνο να τελειώνουμε;





> "Πώς αυτή η κβαντική συμπεριφορά των ιόντων του  υδρογόνου ...διασπά το μόριο του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες και 350mW;" Τι λέει ο άνθρωπος, τα ιόντα του υδρογόνου διασπούν το ίδιο το νερό κβαντικά!!!
> Ρε πας καλά; Αν τα είχα γράψει εγώ αυτά θα με είχατε ξεσκίσει.



Πάω πάρα πολύ καλά Γεώργιε! Άλλοι προσπαθούν ( διάβαζε ο έταιρος Παπ ) να εμπλέξουν την κβαντομηχανική σε αυτό. Εγώ από την αρχή που διάβασα για κβαντομηχανική γέλασα! Το παίζεις "χαζός" τώρα ( ενώ δεν είσαι! ) γιατί βλέπεις ότι είναι *ερώτηση* στον κύριο Sot Pap που ενέπλεξε την κβαντομηχανική σε αυτό.
*Προσθήκη:* Φυσικά μπορεί και να μην κατάλαβες ότι ήταν ερώτηση για τον κύριο Sot Pap... Για να διευκρινήσει εκείνος σε ποιο σημείο κατά τα λεγομένα του εμπλέκεται η κβαντομηχανική! Εντάξει. Δεν περιμένω να ζητήσεις συγγνώμη από τον "μαλάκα του φίλου σου...". Δεν θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις αυτό!

----------


## George Pap

"ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΕ μ@λ@κ@ του φίλου μου" δεν σου λέω για την κβαντομηχανική, σου λέω για το διαγαλαξιακό μαργαριτάρι που πέταξες ότι ΤΟ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ ΙΟΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΠΑ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ!!!

----------


## nepomuk

Παρατηρω με καποια ανακουφιση οτι τα ακραια τλχ μπινελικια και χριστοπαναγιες εκλειπουν.

Αρχιζει ομως να γινεται φανερο οτι ο FreeEnergy βρισκεται μαλλον σε συγχυση.
Απο  τα συμφραζομενα -αν καταλαβα καλα- Τλχ παει πασο στο Θεωρητικως παραδεκτον της 
παλμολυσης - παραγωγης Υδρογονου .

Κβαντικα φαινομενα -κατα Σωτηρη - λαμβανουν χωρα σε επομενο σταδιο αυτο της καθεαυτου Ηλεκτροπαραγωγης,
το οποιο μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει αγγιξει - σχολιασει - ο Παπ και ισως δεν ειναι και της ειδικοτητας του .
Γι αυτο και το στενο μαρκαρισμα και το ψησιμο  στον Σωτηρη να σπευσει και μεχρι στιγμης αισθανομαι 
δικαιωμενος.

Τα πολλα λογια ομως  σε ενα φορουμ πρακτικων ανθρωπων Ηλεκτρονικων και ηλεκτρολογων περισσευουν .
Καποια στιγμη απο την πλευρα του ερευνητη ας αναρτηθει εδω, η  στα γνωστα φορα ΠΖ  , ενα  νεο ντοκουμεντο 
μια  φωτο  με τη συσκευη που ειδε ο Παπ  παρουσια μαλιστα και αλλων μηχανικων και ειδημονων .

Τελος ας διευκρινιστει αλλη μια φορα  ισως,  Αν εχει σχολιασθει εδω στα ηλεκτρονικα  επαρκως η συσκευη που ειδε εν λειτουργια 
επιδειξης  ο Γερμανος Βιομηχανος κ Σολ , αυτη που χαριν  αστεισμου  αποκαλουσα   παιδικη .
Η γνωστη μπαλαντεζα  3χ1,5   προφανως και δεν επαρκουσε να  τραφοδοτησει  τις  ενεργοβορες συσκευες της κατοικιας ΠΖ .
Δεν ηταν αυτος ο στοχος  αλλωστε .
Αν η συσκευη που ειδε και χαζευε ο Παπ  ειναι παρομοια  , ας  ανεβασει καποιος  μια  ακινητη εικονα  για να σχολιασθει εκ νεου,
με τα νεα  δεδομενα  .

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk, μια και ανελαβες το ρολο της τσατσας εεε....του ατζεντη ηθελα να πω, δε μας φερνεις κανενα απ τα ονοματα που σου ειπα κι ασε τις συριζαιηκες μαλακιες του στυλ "κερδαμε γιατι μας εχουν λυωσει τοσο που θα γλυστρισουν στα χυμενα μας αντερα" 
καταντας γελοιος.
Ο δε 0απαδελος που μας εκανε την τιμη... χμμμμ... αφου ξερει περισσοτερα για τις ζωγραφομηχανες απ τον ιδιο το ζωγραφο γιατι παραμενει οπαδος και δε φτιαχνει δικες του? Πιστευω ακομα και στην απατη θα τα καταφερνε καλυτερα απ τον ημιασχετο γεροξεκουτη

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> "ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΕ μ@λ@κ@ του φίλου μου" δεν σου λέω για την κβαντομηχανική, σου λέω για το διαγαλαξιακό μαργαριτάρι που πέταξες ότι ΤΟ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ ΙΟΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΠΑ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ!!!



Ποτέ δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο! Ποτέ δεν άφησα να εννοηθεί κάτι τέτοιο! Ήταν ερώτηση για τον κύριο Sot Pap γιατί έμπλεξε την κβαντομηχανική. Δείξε / υπόδειξε σε ποιό σημείο είπα / έγραψα ότι το υδρογόνο ιονίζεται και διασπά το νερό...
Αλλά εντάξει. Πολύ κράτησε η χαρά μας. Άρχισες να βρίζεις γιατί δεν έχεις τι να απαντήσεις. Και όχι μόνο βρίζεις αλλά λες / γράφεις άλλα αντί άλλων. Απαντήσεις σε *όλα όσα ρώτησα* θα δούμε; Αν όχι από εσένα, γιατί τώρα άλλαξες τροπάριο και παρουσιάζεις πράγματα που δεν έγραψα ποτέ, από τον Sot Pap; Είδες κύριε Sot Pap τα βίντεο:

Όπου ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος λέει ότι δεν είναι συμβατικές κυψέλες καυσίμου;Όπου ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος μιλά για 350mW που γίνονται 200W ;Όπου ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος μιλά για αποδόσεις 102%; Εντάξει αυτό το είπε ο κύριος Γεώργιος αλλά δεν ίδρωσε το αυτί του Ζωγράφου κιόλας... Έκανε ότι δεν το άκουσε...Όπου ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος μιλά για ...ψυχρή καύση; Τι induction heater λέτε εσείς τώρα; Αυτό είναι για να βρίσκουμε την ...ιδιοσυχνότητα των καρκινικών κυτάρων και να τα καταστρέφουμε! Ναι το είπε κι αυτό!Όπου ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος μιλά για διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες και όχι ...induction heating; 
Αν δεν τα είδατε, ρίξτε τα μια ματιά κύριε Sot Pap γιατί από ότι φαίνεται ήρθατε εδώ να ...υπερασπιστείτε κάτι ...άλλο! Κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό και άσχετο από αυτό που παρουσίασε ο ( δήθεν ) εφευρέτης. Και μέσα σε όλο αυτό προσπαθείτε να εμπλέξετε και την κβαντομηχανική και ο κύριος Γεώργιος με βρίζει γιατί λέει τα ισχυρίζομαι εγώ αυτά; Δηλαδή σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του και αν στη θέση μου βάλουμε εσάς κύριε Sot Pap... είστε "ο αγαπημένος μαλάκας του φίλου του" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) γιατί  "Αν τα είχε γράψει εγώ [ εκείνος]  αυτά θα με είχατε ξεσκίσει [θα τον είχαμε ξεσκίσει]." ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ). Εσάς κύριε Sot Pap ( που γράψατε για αυτά και όχι ...αυτά ) τι λέτε να ...σας κάνουμε;

Είπαμε πολύ κράτησε η χαρά μας ότι θα συζητήσουμε επιστημονικά. Τώρα μιλάμε με χημικούς με σπουδές στη Γερμανία και μέντορες νομπελίστες! Με χημικούς που παραφράζουν / βγάζουν λόγια από το μυαλό τους για να κατηγορήσουν / βρίσουν αλλά όχι για να ...απαντήσουν.
Κακό πράμα οι σπουδές στη Γερμανία...
Ειδικά αν έχει μέντορα νομπελίστα...

----------


## George Pap

Δεν το σώζεις, το παίζεις τάχα και εκπαιδευτικός
http://ebooks.edu.gr/new/course-main...rse=DSGYM-B202

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν το σώζεις, το παίζεις τάχα και εκπαιδευτικός
> http://ebooks.edu.gr/new/course-main...rse=DSGYM-B202




ειπε ο ταξιστα


54805a2f46f27c79fc7d3cf4545e7ea6.jpg

----------


## nestoras

> Καλημέρα Κε Παναγιώτη.
> Σας μετέφερα την προσωπική μου εμπειρία και κάνατε τον κόπο να μου σχεδιάσετε ηλεκτρολογική διάταξη της υποτιθέμενης απάτης. Σας ανέφερα ότι το αρσενικό φις είχε ρεύμα όσο ήταν σηκωμένος ο γενικός. Περίμενα να μου παρουσιάσετε καινούργιο σχέδιο με αυτή τη παράμετρο. Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό επιτρέψτε μου να πιστεύω σ' αυτό που είδαν τα μάτια μου.



Το ειχα ηδη απαντησει εδω:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post854247

Ξαναμελετηστε το σχεδιο.
Τα καλωδια που πανε στη συσκευη εχουν ρευμα οση ωρα ειναι σηκωμενος ο γενικος.

Το RL1 ειναι οπλισμενο οσο ειναι σηκωμενος ο γενικος κι εχει φαση/ουδετερο κανονικα στα ακρα του. Μολις κατεβει ο γενικος αφοπλιζει το RL1 και τα δυο ακρα περιμενουν να κουμπωσει" η συσκευη για να τροφοδοτησει μεσω bypass του γενικου (με επαφη του  RL2) τα φορτια του σπιτιου. Ταυτοχρονα, οση ωρα ειναι "κουμπωμενη" η συσκευη, το RL1 δε μπορει να οπλισει. 

Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος, δειξτε το σχεδιο σε καποιο αυτοματιστη της εμπιστοσυνης σας (κι οχι καποιον απο εδω μεσα).

Μια νεα απορια που μου γεννηθηκε σημερα ειναι γιατι δεν αναφερεται σε κανενα βιντεο οτι η συσκευη χρειαζεται μπαταρια ή ρευμα για να λειτουργησει. Μηπως δε χρειαζεται; Αν παραγει μονη της ρευμα, πως "ξεκινα" η διαδικασια; Τα ηλεκτρονικα των πλακετων απο που τροφοδοτουνται; Σε πολλα κοντινα πλανα φαινονται πλακετες με τσιπακια που απαιτουν σταθερη τροφοδοσια...

----------

kioan (13-10-18)

----------


## Thansavv

Μα γιατί ο ΠΖ πρέπει να έχει στο σπίτι του ρεύμα της ΔΕΗΣ, αφού η συσκευή του μπορεί να σώσει όλον τον κόσμο? Του αρέσει να πλερώνει?

----------


## George Pap

> Το ειχα ηδη απαντησει εδω:
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post854247
> 
> Ξαναμελετηστε το σχεδιο.
> Τα καλωδια που πανε στη συσκευη εχουν ρευμα οση ωρα ειναι σηκωμενος ο γενικος.
> 
> Το RL1 ειναι οπλισμενο οσο ειναι σηκωμενος ο γενικος κι εχει φαση/ουδετερο κανονικα στα ακρα του. Μολις κατεβει ο γενικος αφοπλιζει το RL1 και τα δυο ακρα περιμενουν να κουμπωσει" η συσκευη για να τροφοδοτησει μεσω bypass του γενικου (με επαφη του  RL2) τα φορτια του σπιτιου. Ταυτοχρονα, οση ωρα ειναι "κουμπωμενη" η συσκευη, το RL1 δε μπορει να οπλισει. 
> 
> Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος, δειξτε το σχεδιο σε καποιο αυτοματιστη της εμπιστοσυνης σας (κι οχι καποιον απο εδω μεσα).



1. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι έτσι. Προς τι όλο το show; Ο άνθρωπος με κάλεσε στο σπίτι του για να μου κάνει το τραπέζι, δεν είμαι επενδυτής ή ελεκτής, ούτε κάποιο σημαίνων πρόσωπο. Και θα ήμουν αδιάκριτος να απαιτήσω να μου ανοίξει τον πίνακα. Θα μπορούσε να μη με καλέσει καθ' όλου ή να χρησιμοποιήσει την συσκευή που είχε δείξει στη Ζούγκλα. Γιατί όλα αυτά, τι να πετύχει; Τόσος ντόρος που έχει γίνει δεν βρέθηκε ένας να πεί ότι του έφαγε ένα ευρώ.

2. Δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες αλλά και να γνώριζα δεν θα τις αποκάλυπτα.

----------


## George Pap

> Μα γιατί ο ΠΖ πρέπει να έχει στο σπίτι του ρεύμα της ΔΕΗΣ, αφού η συσκευή του μπορεί να σώσει όλον τον κόσμο? Του αρέσει να πλερώνει?



Κατ' αρχάς δεν ξέρουμε τι κάνει στο σπίτι του.
Δεύτερον η συσκευή των 1 ή 1,5 KW δεν σηκώνει μεγάλα φορτία και
Τρίτον θα μπορούσε να κατηγορηθεί για ρευματοκλοπή.

----------


## nestoras

> 1. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι έτσι. Προς τι όλο το show; Ο άνθρωπος με κάλεσε στο σπίτι του για να μου κάνει το τραπέζι, δεν είμαι επενδυτής ή ελεκτής, ούτε κάποιο σημαίνων πρόσωπο. Και θα ήμουν αδιάκριτος να απαιτήσω να μου ανοίξει τον πίνακα. Θα μπορούσε να μη με καλέσει καθ' όλου ή να χρησιμοποιήσει την συσκευή που είχε δείξει στη Ζούγκλα. Γιατί όλα αυτά, τι να πετύχει; Τόσος ντόρος που έχει γίνει δεν βρέθηκε ένας να πεί ότι του έφαγε ένα ευρώ.
> 
> 2. Δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες αλλά και να γνώριζα δεν θα τις αποκάλυπτα.



Εντελως τυχαια αναρτηθηκε στο διαδικτυο δηλαδη το βιντεο;  Εμεις απλα σας λεμε οτι αυτο που εφτιαξε με το "ρευμα" στο σπιτι δεν ηταν κατι το ιδιαιτερο για να σας αποδειξουμε οτι πολλοι μπορουν να το κανουν.

----------


## kioan

> Γράφτηκε πως έβαψε κλασσικούς πυκνωτές της αγοράς για να μην αναγνωρίζονται. Κάθε ένας που προστατεύει την εφεύρεση τους θα το κάνει. Εμ πάσει περιπτώση λεπτομέρειες μπορούν να βρεθούν αβέρτα το θέμα είναι να εστιάζεις στην ουσία της κατασκευής.



Δεν κατάλαβα, τι ακριβώς από αυτά θα κάνει ο καθένας;
Εάν είναι πυκνωτές του εμπορίου (που ξεκάθαρα είναι!), ποια ακριβώς εφεύρεσή του προστατεύει καλύπτωντας τα στοιχεία του κατασκευαστή που είναι τυπωμένα στο περίβλημά τους; Το μόνο που προστατεύει σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, είναι το παραμυθάκι της απάτης που προσπαθεί αν περάσει στους υποστηρικτές του.
Εάν οι πυκνωτές ήταν δικοί του, δεν νομίζω να είχαν εκτυπωμένα στην επιφάνειά τους στοιχεία τα οποία να χρειάζεται να κρύψει.







> Ξένισε στην εφαρμογή ΠΖ η προχειρότητα της κατασκευής και η ευθεία αντιπαράθεση με τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Επειδή σαν μηχανικός χρησιμοποιώ εξίσου πολύ μονωτική ταινία, δεν με πείραξε διότι στην φάση της δημιουργίας δεν κολλάς σε αυτά.



Οι σπειροειδείς χαλκοσωλήνες που στα άκρα τους ήταν πεπλατυσμένοι με τανάλια και βιδωμένοι με λαμαρινόβιδες στο σασί της συσκευής δεν μπορούν να δικαιολογηθούν ως πρόχειρη κατασκευή ενός προτοτύπου. Είναι μια χοντροειδέστατη προσπάθειά του να κοροιδέψει το κοινό και δείχνει την παντελή έλλειψη δεξιοτεχνίας του στο θέμα της οποιασδήποτε κατασκευής.
Όταν ο "εφευρέτης" δείχνει αυτά τα σωληνάκια και ισχυρίζεται πως από αυτά περνά το οποιοδήποτε αέριο/υγρό για την λειτουργία της συσκευής, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που περιγράφεις πως κάνεις κατά την φάση της δημιουργίας. Ο μόνος λόγος που υπήρχαν ήταν για να εξαπατηθεί το κοινό. 

   


Για να είμαι δίκαιος πάντως, πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι δεν ήταν όλα τα σωληνάκια στερεωμένα με λαμαρινόβιδες. Υπήρχαν και κάποια που ξεκινούσαν και κατέληγαν ακριβώς στον ίδιο θάλαμο, έχοντας κάνει απλώς μια διπλή σπείρα έξω από αυτόν.



Και θα ξαναρωτήσω... Έναν άνθρωπο που βιδώνει με λαμαρινόβιδες ορισμένα στραπατσαρισμένα σωληνάκια στο σασί μιας συσκευής, τον έχετε ικανό να παρασκευάσει και να χειριστεί γραφένιο ή άλλα εξωτικά υλικά; Μην υποτιμάτε την νοημοσύνη σας με αυτόν τον τρόπο!







> Επίσης αναφέρθηκε για την μανιβέλα στην μηχανή που ήταν κλειστή, αλλά προ εκκίνησης ακούγεται ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος της περιστροφής.



Στο "υδρογονοκινούμενο" μηχανάκι (αν αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό) δεν σχολιάσαμε για την μανιβέλα, αλλά για την στρόφιγγα του υποτιθέμενου σωλήνα παροχής υδρογόνου και η οποία ήταν κλειστή, ενώ τελικά με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο το μηχανάκι λειτούργησε.







> Τα ηλεκτρονικα των πλακετων απο που τροφοδοτουνται; Σε πολλα κοντινα πλανα φαινονται πλακετες με τσιπακια που απαιτουν σταθερη τροφοδοσια...



Δεν χρειάζονται τροφοδοσία οι συγκεκριμένες πλακέτες, τις χρησιμοποιεί καθαρά για ντεκόρ  :Wink: 
Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε που ενώ σε κάποια σημεία βλέπουμε σύγχρονες πλακέτες (πολλαπλών layers, με SMDs κλπ) αυτές δεν συνδέονται πουθενά. Απλώς βρίσκονται εντός των κουτιών που είναι ντυμένα με αλουμινοταινία.







> 1. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι έτσι. Προς τι όλο το show; Ο άνθρωπος με κάλεσε στο σπίτι του για να μου κάνει το τραπέζι, δεν είμαι επενδυτής ή ελεκτής, ούτε κάποιο σημαίνων πρόσωπο. Και θα ήμουν αδιάκριτος να απαιτήσω να μου ανοίξει τον πίνακα. Θα μπορούσε να μη με καλέσει καθ' όλου ή να χρησιμοποιήσει την συσκευή που είχε δείξει στη Ζούγκλα. Γιατί όλα αυτά, τι να πετύχει;



Αυτό που κατάφερε ο ΠΖ είναι η δημιουργία ενός ακόμα σταυροφόρου του. Ενός άμισθου σταυροφόρου ο οποίος, χωρίς καθόλου κριτική σκέψη πείστηκε βλέποντας ένα στημένο πείραμα με ένα κλειστό κουτί και όντας απόλυτα πεπεισμένος πλέον, διατυμπανίζει πως η "εφεύρεση" όντως λειτουργεί. Δεδομένου πως όλο αυτό το πέτυχε με ένα κέρασμα, ίσως να έχουμε να κάνουμε και με την μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία του.








> Δεύτερον η συσκευή των 1 ή 1,5 KW δεν σηκώνει μεγάλα φορτία και τρίτον θα μπορούσε να κατηγορηθεί για ρευματοκλοπή.



Αν η μία συσκευή παράγει 1kW, θα μπορούσε να φτιάξει μερικές ακόμη και να μοιράσει τα φορτία του. Άλλωστε έχουν περάσει και πάρα πολλοί μήνες από τότε που ο ίδιος είχε δηλώσει: "σε 20 ημέρες θα σας φέρω γεννήτρια να τροφοδοτήσουμε όλο το στούντιο της Ζούγκλας"
Τα περί ρευματοκλοπής είναι απλώς για γέλια.  Διαφορετικά όλοι όσοι έχουν μη διασυνδεδεμένα φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα, θα ήταν τώρα φυλακή. Εύχομαι να το είπατε χωρίς πολύ σκέψη και να μην είναι ακόμη μια δικαιολογία που σας είπε ο ΠΖ και την κατάπιατε αμάσητη.

----------

nestoras (13-10-18), 

tzitzikas (13-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

> Τόσος ντόρος που έχει γίνει δεν βρέθηκε ένας να πεί ότι του έφαγε ένα ευρώ.



Καλά μη βιάζεσαι, δεν εχεις διαβάσει το θεμα από την αρχή μου φαίνεται.

----------


## George Pap

> Εντελως τυχαια αναρτηθηκε στο για δηλαδη το βιντεο;  Εμεις απλα σας λεμε οτι αυτο που εφτιαξε με το "ρευμα" στο σπιτι δεν ηταν κατι το ιδιαιτερο για να σας αποδειξουμε οτι πολλοι μπορουν να το κανουν.



Ωραία θα συμφωνήσουμε σ' αυτό που λέτε. Την επόμενη φορά που θα βρεθώ εκεί θα ζητήσω να δω τον πίνακα.
Η συσκευή που έδειξε στο video ήταν διαφορετική απ' αυτή που είδα εγώ. Πιο μικρή πιο σουλουπωμένη ήταν τώρα. Και η απορία η δικιά μου είναι η εξής: θα ρίσκαρε να κάνει κομπίνα στον πίνακα με τον Γερμανό επενδυτή και με το PBS, ενώ μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει για επίδεξη την πρωτότυπη συσκευή; Αν του ζήταγε κάποιος να ανοίξει τον πίνακα δεν θα γινότανε ρόμπα; Απλά λογικά ερωτήματα θέτω, ακαδημαϊκά.

----------


## George Pap

> Καλά μη βιάζεσαι, δεν εχεις διαβάσει το θεμα από την αρχή μου φαίνεται.



Δώσε link. Αν όχι σβήστο αμέσως γιατί μπορεί να μπλέξεις άσχημα. Κρατάω screenshot.

----------


## leosedf

Περιττό να σου πω οτι θα μου κλάσεις τα @@ ε??  :Lol: 
Πάνε στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος.

----------


## nick1974

> Ωραία θα συμφωνήσουμε σ' αυτό που λέτε. Την επόμενη φορά που θα βρεθώ εκεί θα ζητήσω να δω τον πίνακα.
> Η συσκευή που έδειξε στο video ήταν διαφορετική απ' αυτή που είδα εγώ. Πιο μικρή πιο σουλουπωμένη ήταν τώρα. Και η απορία η δικιά μου είναι η εξής: θα ρίσκαρε να κάνει κομπίνα στον πίνακα με τον Γερμανό επενδυτή και με το PBS, ενώ μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει για επίδεξη την πρωτότυπη συσκευή; Αν του ζήταγε κάποιος να ανοίξει τον πίνακα δεν θα γινότανε ρόμπα; Απλά λογικά ερωτήματα θέτω, ακαδημαϊκά.



αν δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι ολο αυτο το συνοθυλευμα απο τενεκεδες, αλουμινοταινιες και χαζα ταχυδακτυλουργικα τρυκακια για εντελως ηλιθιους τον εχουν κανει ετσι κι αλλιως ρομπα ξεκουμπωτη τοτε εισαι ειδικη περιπτωση






> Δώσε link. Αν όχι σβήστο αμέσως γιατί μπορεί να μπλέξεις άσχημα. Κρατάω screenshot.



κρατα τα να μη σου φυγουν μη τυχον και σου θιξουν την παρθενα περιστερα

----------


## nick1974

> Και θα ξαναρωτήσω... Έναν άνθρωπο που βιδώνει με λαμαρινόβιδες ορισμένα στραπατσαρισμένα σωληνάκια στο σασί μιας συσκευής, τον έχετε ικανό να παρασκευάσει και να χειριστεί γραφένιο ή άλλα εξωτικά υλικά; Μην υποτιμάτε την νοημοσύνη σας με αυτόν τον τρόπο!



Δε γνωριζω την ιδιοτητα του συνομιλητη που απευθυνεσαι (με τοσους ταξιτζηδες χημικους φουρναρηδες που μπλεξαμε δε μπορει να δεχομαστε αμασητο το "οτι δηλωσεις" ) αλλα ασχετα με το τι ειναι και ποιος ειναι, τη στιγμη που ακολουθει "astronio" και "καθημερινη φυσικη" σημαινει τουλαχιστο οτι ενδιαφερεται για τις επιστημες.
Με αυτο το δεδομενο τον προκαλω να κανει κατι πολυ πιο πρακτικο απο μια απλη αφηρημενη σκεψη: να χρησιμοποιησει το calculator του κινητου του και να κανει ενα απλο γαμημενο 300/f, και οπου f να χρησιμοποιησει τις συχνοτητες που λεει οτι χρησιμοποιει ο πολυαγαπημενος του ερευνητοπιθικος.
Μετα ας μας πει τα νουμερακια που θα επρεπε να εχουν οι yagi και τα cavity (οι τυποι υπαρχουν παντου, και υπαρχουν κι ετοιμα προγραμματακια για οποιον βαριεται, ακομα και για android). ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ!
Ας μην ξεχναμε επισεις οτι το ταβανι της τεχνολογιας αυτη τη δεδομενη στιγμη ειναι τα 10nm (την εποχη που τα λεγε ο τσαπατσουλης ηταν τα 22) κι αυτο μονο σε εργαστηρια παραγωγης επεξεργαστων

----------


## George Pap

> Περιττό να σου πω οτι θα μου κλάσεις τα @@ ε?? 
> Πάνε στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος.



Πήγα βρε αλητάμπουρα και δεν βρήκα πουθενά να λέει κάποιος ότι του έχει φάει λεφτά.
Εγώ δεν θα σου κάνω τίποτα γιατί μου είσαι αδιάφορος. Αυτό που ξέρω όμως είναι ότι όλοι του λένε να σας κλείσει το μαγαζί με τόσα που του έχετε σούρει και αυτός αρνείται πεισματικά.
Εδώ όμως εσύ ξεπέρασες τα εσκεμμένα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Κύριε #Χημικέ_με_σπουδές_στη_γερμανία
Κύριε #Έχει_το_100%
Κύριε #102%_απόδοση_λέω_εγώ
Κύριε Γεώργιε
Δεν απαντήσατε σε τίποτα από όσα ρώτησα... Ούτε βλέπω τον κύριο Sot Pap να απαντά επίσης σε τίποτα... Ήρθατε εδώ για να με βρίσετε ( πάλι... ) και μάλιστα τώρα να μου προσάψετε λόγια που δεν είπα / δεν έγραψα. Το βρίσιμό σας το δέχομαι. Ένας τυχαίος χρήστης, ενός διαδικτυακού ιστότοπου είστε, πείτε / γράψτε ότι θέλετε έτσι για να χαλαρώσετε αν αυτό σας ευχαριστεί. Από ότι φαίνεται όμως δεν ήρθατε μόνο για να βρίσετε. Ήρθατε για να στηρίξετε / υποστηρίξετε μια εξώφθαλμη απάτη. Για να το κάνετε αυτό πετυχημένα όμως θα πρέπει να αντικρούσετε όποιες ...ενστάσεις έχουν οι αντίλογοι. Ή με επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα ή με μπόλικη ψευδοεπιστήμη. Δεν βλέπω τίποτα από τα δυο επίσης. Περνάτε από το ένα θέμα στο άλλο, βρίζετε, κολλάτε σε εντελώς άσχετα πράγματα, βρίζετε, κατηγορείτε ψευδώς τους άλλους για πράγματα που δεν έγραψαν ποτέ, βρίζετε, φάσκετε ( #102%_απόδοση_λέω_εγώ ) και αντιφάσκετε ( "αεικίνητο δεν υπάρχει"), βρίζετε...
Για προσπαθήστε να πρωτοτυπήσετε μια φορά σε όλο αυτό... Προσπαθήστε απλά κι ωραία να ...απαντήσετε ...μείον το βρίσιμο!
Πολλά ζητάω όμως...

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αυτό που ξέρω όμως είναι ότι όλοι του λένε να σας κλείσει το μαγαζί με τόσα που του έχετε σούρει και αυτός αρνείται πεισματικά.



Ποιός να κλείσει και ποιό μαγαζί; Ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος το forum εδώ; Δεν θα γελάσω τώρα... Όχι γιατί δεν είναι αστείο αυτό αλλά γιατί δείχνει παντελή άγνοια νόμων...

----------


## George Pap

Εσύ ψυχάκια τρίψε καλά το Υδρογόνο να ΙΟΝΙΣΤΕΙ και με τις δυό παλάμες μέχρι να ΝΕΡΟΥΛΙΑΣΕΙ

----------


## kioan

> Ωραία θα συμφωνήσουμε σ' αυτό που λέτε. Την επόμενη φορά που θα βρεθώ εκεί θα ζητήσω να δω τον πίνακα.
> Η συσκευή που έδειξε στο video ήταν διαφορετική απ' αυτή που είδα εγώ. Πιο μικρή πιο σουλουπωμένη ήταν τώρα.



Όχι, να μην του ζητήσεις να ανοίξει τον πίνακα. Να του ζητήσεις αυτό που έχω ξαναγράψει και σε παλαιότερο μήνυμά μου και το οποίο και είναι πολύ πιο απλό να υλοποιηθεί.
Να του ζητήσεις να τροφοδοτήσει με την συσκευή του απευθείας μια ενεργοβόρα συσκευή (όπως πχ ένα ηλεκτρικό μπρίκι ή μια θερμάστρα). 
Από την συσκευή του ΠΖ θα ξεκινούν 2 και μόνον αγωγοί και οι οποίοι θα τροφοδοτούν την συσκευή/φορτίο. Χωρίς άλλες συνδέσεις, χωρίς πολύμπριζα, χωρίς πίνακες, χωρίς κρυφά και δευτερεύοντα καλώδια, χωρίς βοηθητικές πηγές. 











> Και η απορία η δικιά μου είναι η εξής: θα ρίσκαρε να κάνει κομπίνα στον πίνακα με τον Γερμανό επενδυτή και με το PBS, ενώ μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει για επίδεξη την πρωτότυπη συσκευή; Αν του ζήταγε κάποιος να ανοίξει τον πίνακα δεν θα γινότανε ρόμπα; Απλά λογικά ερωτήματα θέτω, ακαδημαϊκά.



Όντως πήρε αυτό το ρίσκο με το PBS και αρχικά φαίνεται πως κατάφερε τον σκοπό του. Αλλά στη συνέχεια έγινε ρόμπα όταν το PBS κατάλαβε πως εξαπατήθηκε, διέγραψε το επίμαχο βίντεο και μετέδωσε δημόσια ανακοίνωση ζητώντας συγνώμη από τους τηλεθεατές του.

----------


## leosedf

Τελικά βγάλαμε το συμπέρασμα οτι ο pap είναι τυχαιος αγράμματος  που αραδιάζει μπούρδες? Να ξέρω να τελειώνουμε με αυτόν.

----------


## nick1974

unnamed.jpg

στο τελος οι ταξιτζηδες θα γεμισουν καρφιτσες το ομοιωμα μου  :Lol:  αλλα φυσικα δεν εχω θεμα με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους, αλλα με αυτο το κλασικο ειδος Ελληναρα ταριφα σαν τον papara που αυτοανακυρηχτηκε και χημικος τρομαρα του (ενας αλλος ελεγε οτι ειναι νευρολογος)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εσύ ψυχάκια τρίψε καλά το Υδρογόνο να ΙΟΝΙΣΤΕΙ και με τις δυό παλάμες μέχρι να ΝΕΡΟΥΛΙΑΣΕΙ



Ο παλιός καλός Γεώργιος... Οχετός τα γραπτά του έτσι για να δείχνει στο συνονθύλεμα που κατ' εφημησμό ονομάζεται "επιστημονική ομάδα Π.Ζ." πώς πολεμά με νύχια και με δόντια τους κακούς ανθέλληνες, ντήλερ φωτοβαλταϊκών, που θέλουν το κακό της Ελλάδας, στο τσοντοφόρουμ! Για κακή σου τύχη είμουν σε μια ...ομάδα όταν έδινες συγχαρητήρια στον Georgiou που προσπάθησε να με ...αντικρούσει στα σχόλια στη σελίδα του PBS για την απάτη και με έβριζες πάλι ακατάσχετα. Όταν έδειξα στον Georgiou την απάντηση από τον επιστημονικό διευθυντή του PBS ( ο οποίος όταν παίχτηκε το ...περιβόητο βίντεο ήταν σε αναρωτική άδεια ) που έλεγε: "Mistakes happen..." ξέχασε τα Αγγλικά του και δεν ήξερε να το μεταφράσει. Εσύ ...εποίησες την νήσσα. Όπως κάνεις και τώρα την πάπια σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις μου.
Εσύ μεγάλε Γεώργιε που έκανες παντιέρα τις σπουδές στη Γερμανία αλλά σου ...ξεφύγε το #102%_απόδοση_λέω_εγώ και μιλάς / γράφεις χειρότερα και από λιμενεργάτες. Συνέχισε. Εδώ δεν μπορείς να με διαγράψεις και σίγουρα σε τρώει αυτό. Συνέχισε να ξεφτυλίζεσε χάρην μιας τέτοιας γελοίας απάτης.
Για να σε βοηθήσω μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια πάρομοια μέθοδο με αυτήν:
ΒρισιάΠροσπάθεια απάντησηςΒρισιά
Θα αγνοήσω τις βρισιές σου ( όπως κάνω πάντα ) και θα επικεντρωθώ στις προσπάθειες απαντήσεων. Άντε να δούμε!

----------

kioan (13-10-18)

----------


## george Mp

> unnamed.jpg
> 
> στο τελος οι ταξιτζηδες θα γεμισουν καρφιτσες το ομοιωμα μου  αλλα φυσικα δεν εχω θεμα με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους, αλλα με αυτο το κλασικο ειδος Ελληναρα ταριφα σαν τον papara που αυτοανακυρηχτηκε και χημικος τρομαρα του (ενας αλλος ελεγε οτι ειναι νευρολογος)



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  Ζωγραφισες!!!!!!!!

----------

nick1974 (13-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> unnamed.jpg
> 
> στο τελος οι ταξιτζηδες θα γεμισουν καρφιτσες το ομοιωμα μου  αλλα φυσικα δεν εχω θεμα με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους, αλλα με αυτο το κλασικο ειδος Ελληναρα ταριφα σαν τον papara που αυτοανακυρηχτηκε και χημικος τρομαρα του (ενας αλλος ελεγε οτι ειναι νευρολογος)



Εσένα φίλε αν σε συναντήσω στο δρόμο θα σε πάρω κούρσα τζάπα
https://youtu.be/vUTNRUfQWTM

----------


## nick1974

> Τελικά βγάλαμε το συμπέρασμα οτι ο pap είναι τυχαιος αγράμματος  που αραδιάζει μπούρδες? Να ξέρω να τελειώνουμε με αυτόν.



α οχι, ΕΣΥ τον εκανες χημικο, και τωρα μετα απο τοσο κοπο και σπουδες θα τον πεταξεις στους 5 δρομους?  :Lol: 

Για οσους δε γνωριζουν σε τι αναφερομαι, να επαναλαβω εδω το μυνημα στο YT οπου ο ζωντοβολος pap ανακυρηχτηκε χημικος μηχανικος για να δωσει κυρος στην υπαρξη του οταν ηθελε να πικαρει το leosedfΕνω λοιπον πιο πριν ηταν πρωην ταξιτζης που εγινε επιχηρηματιας (με κατι φουρνους νομιζω), σε μια αψιμαχια τους γυρισε και ειπε στο κοινο του ΕΠΙ ΛΕΞΗ :
*"ειμαι χημικος μηχανικος του πολυτεχνειου, αλλα πρωτη φορα βλεπω τετοιο ψευταρο σα το leosedf"  * ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΡΑΣΗ ΥΠΩΘΗΚΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΠΙ ΛΕΞΗ!
Απ αυτο και μετα καθημερινα επαναλαμβανε οτι ειναι χημικος μπας και το πιστεψει κι ο ιδιος 
Οτι η φραση η ιδια ειναι προβληματικη το καταλαβαινει και αμοιβαδα με τριπλο εγκεφαλικο υποθετω...

----------


## George Pap

> α οχι, ΕΣΥ τον εκανες χημικο, και τωρα μετα απο τοσο κοπο και σπουδες θα τον πεταξεις στους 5 δρομους? 
> 
> Για οσους δε γνωριζουν σε τι αναφερομαι, να επαναλαβω εδω το μυνημα στο YT οπου ο ζωντοβολος pap ανακυρηχτηκε χημικος μηχανικος για να δωσει κυρος στην υπαρξη του οταν ηθελε να πικαρει το leosedfΕνω λοιπον πιο πριν ηταν πρωην ταξιτζης που εγινε επιχηρηματιας (με κατι φουρνους νομιζω), σε μια αψιμαχια τους γυρισε και ειπε στο κοινο του ΕΠΙ ΛΕΞΗ :
> *"ειμαι χημικος μηχανικος του πολυτεχνειου, αλλα πρωτη φορα βλεπω τετοιο ψευταρο σα το leosedf"  * ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΡΑΣΗ ΥΠΩΘΗΚΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΠΙ ΛΕΞΗ!
> Απ αυτο και μετα καθημερινα επαναλαμβανε οτι ειναι χημικος μπας και το πιστεψει κι ο ιδιος 
> Οτι η φραση η ιδια ειναι προβληματικη το καταλαβαινει και αμοιβαδα με τριπλο εγκεφαλικο υποθετω...



Ναι τσίγκλατον να με διώξει. Θα μου κάνει τα μούτρα κρέας.
Με τον Κο Παναγιώτη (Nestora) είμαι Χημικός Μηχανικός, μαθητής του νομπελίστα Fischer.  Με το συνάφι σου είμαι Ταρίφας. Καμαρώνω και για τα δύο.

----------


## nick1974

> Ναι τσίγκλατον να με διώξει. Θα μου κάνει τα μούτρα κρέας..



Μα να μη σε διωξει ειπα.
οσο συνεχιζεις να γινεσαι ρομπα τοσο υπαρχει ελπιδα ολο και περισσοτεροι θεατες σου να ξυπνησουν!





> Με τον Κο Παναγιώτη (Nestora) είμαι Χημικός Μηχανικός, μαθητής του νομπελίστα Fischer.  Με το συνάφι σου είμαι Ταρίφας. Καμαρώνω και για τα δύο



τστσ ποιασαμε Μακιαβελι τωρα? 
Πολυ μεγαλη ιδεα εχεις για τον εαυτο σου. Βαλε εφη θωδη και πολυ σου ειναι

----------


## nestoras

Προς Sot Pap:

(Υποθετωντας οτι ειστε ο κύριος Παπδελος παντα γιατι μεσω διαδικτυου ο καθενας μπορει να ειναι οποιος θελει), δεν ξανακανω παραθεση του αρχικου σας post λογω ογκου. Στην αρχη μας περιγραψατε λιγο πολυ πως λειτουργει μια χημικη μπαταρια, δεκτον μιας και δεν ακουγεται κατι περιεργο, παρεχουμε μια μορφη "ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ" υπο τη μορφη θερμοτητας ωστε να βοηθησουμε μια αντιδραση να παραγει ηλεκτρισμο. Η ενεργεια που παραγεται, ουδεμια σχεση εχει με "τσαμπα" ενεργεια αλλα προπαντως δεν εχει ουδεμια σχεση με ολα αυτα που περιγραφει ο ΠΖ.

Ας μην αποπροσανατολιζουμε το κοινο με γενικες αληθειες. Τι σχεση εχουν τα 300GHz, οι πλακετες που εχει μεσα η συσκευη μεσα, οι κυματοδηγοι (στραβοκομμενα και στραβοβιδομενα σωληνακια απο παλιο ψυγειο), δεν σας κινηθηκε η περιεργια να κανενα teardown τη συσκευη μιας και ειχατε αυτη τη δυνατοτητα; Εχετε κανει ποτε μετρηση συχνοτητων εστω και στο 1GHz για να καταλαβετε τι σημαινει οτι και τα χιλιοστα στην πλακετα παιζουν ρολο; Οτι και το ειδος του probe παιζει ρολο; Ο κυριος ΠΖ εβαλε ενα κροκοδειλακι "της σειρας" και μας εδειχνε τη "δραστηριοτητα" στα 350GHz σε οργανα 30ακοντετιας με προδιαγραφες μεχρι τα 20GHz και χωρις να εχει ιδεα τι κανει γυριζοντας απλα τα κουμπακι του οργανου. Προφανω η ιδιοτητα σας δεν ειναι "ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος" και ισως σας φαινονται τετριμμενα καποια πραγματα αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου (τουλαχιστον με τον εξοπλισμο του κυριου ΠΖ).

Στο τελευταιο κοματι του post, προσπαθειτε να "μαζεψετε" την πατατα του ΠΖ και να τα ριξετε ολα στην κβαντομηχανικη, στη νανοτεχνολογια και στη δυαδικη φυση των ηλεκτρονιων. Ολα τα βαρια χαρτια με τα οποια ασχολουνται ερευνητικα κεντρα ανα τον κοσμο με εξειδικευμενους καθηγητες σε ενα μικρο κομματι της καθε κατηγοριας. Μας λετε με λιγα λογια οτι ολη αυτη η γνωση συμπυκνωθηκε στον ΠΖ; Και μαλιστα ο ιδιος εχει χρονο να γυρνα απο εκπομπη σε εκπομπη του Μακη και να κανει επιδειξεις... Χμμμ... Απολυτως φυσιολογικο. Κι ενας τετοιος επιστημονας ασχολειται με δυναμο που παιρνει κινηση απο ζαντα ποδηλατου ή απο το νερο που τρεχει στο καζανακι...

Μαζεψτε το θεμα οσο μπορειτε πιο γρηγορα γιατι απλα χαλατε το ονομα σας. Δεν ειναι κακο μερικες φορες να παραδεχομαστε οτι την "πατησαμε" ή οτι μας εξαπατησαν απο υπερβολικη ισως θεληση για "ενα καλυτερο αυριο" με δωρεαν ενεργεια. Το αυριο δεν ηρθε ακομη και προς απογοητευση σας, δεν θα το φερει ο ΠΖ στον κοσμο.

Δε θα μπω καν στον κοπο να αναφερω τη σωρεια φυσικων νομων που καταπατηθηκαν απο τα λογια του ΠΖ (για τη συσκευη την ιδια δεν αξιζει καν να ασχοληθει κανεις μιας και προκειται για συσκευη τυπου "Αγαπη μου συρρικνωσα τα παιδια" του 1980).

Καλη σας ημερα.

(Ομολογουμενως η μηχανη του Ζαλινσκι ειναι εντυπωσιακοτερη)

https://images.google.gr/imgres?imgu...30&h=446&hl=en

----------

kioan (14-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> nepomuk, μια και ανελαβες το ρολο του ατζεντη , δε μας φερνεις κανενα απ τα ονοματα που σου ειπα




Βιοποριζομαι ως ατζεντης τα τελευταια χρονια .Εχω ζητησει επισημως την ..χειρα   χμμμ  .. την αντιπροσωπευση των συμφεροντων ΠΖ στη Ν.Αμερικη.
Αν δεν εχει αντιρρηση το πανελ ,να κανω την υστατη προσπαθεια να φερω τον Αιγινητη ,που εχει σχολιασθει εδω ποικιλοτροπως.
Κυριε nick1974 ριξε μια ματια στην επισημη σελιδα φ/β  των Ηλ.  Τονιζεται το ιδαιτερο ενδιαφερον στα τελευταια ποστ του νημματος.
Αν φυγει ο Παπ  δηλ ,θα Ορφανεψει, θα φτωχυνει.
Edit: Κ Νικο κανε μια διαδικτυακη αναζητηση(Big Data), το εχεις , πανε χρονια  σε μια προχειρη που ειχα κανει απο περιεργεια  και σε εναν παλαιο ( "αραχνιασμενο" ) καταλογο του ΤΕΕ ,υπηρχε
Παπ με διευθυνση , τηλ κτλπ που ταιριαζουν - ταυτιζονται με τα (κατα πολυ) μεταγενεστερα  αυτο-δεδηλωμενα  στα κοινωνικα δικτυα .
Στο φιναλε ο παπ βγηκε φατσα καρτα στο γυαλι   ..  αλλοι το λενε  σοβαρο σετ  μπαλακια.
Προφανεστατα δεν τιθεται λοιπον τετοιο θεμα , αλλα  αφομοιωσης της υλης(Βασιλειος) εκατερωθεν, αρχιζοντας  απο την Χημεια Β Γυμνασιου (FreeEnergy) ,μεχρι 
τευχη της Τεχνικης εκλογης και του Ελεκτορα (παπ).

Η οικια Ζωγραφου δεν μπορει να μεινει εκτος δικτυου για  ..λογιστικους λογους. Κατ αρχην ως εφεδρεια ,(back-up) ,αλλα και γιατι οφειλει
δημοτικους φoρους και τελη ,Ταπ , Ερτ  ...εξ αυτου του λογου οταν και AN κυκλοφορησουν συσκευες ΠΖ ας μην χαιρονται πολλοι , η συνδεση με το
δικτυο  θα ειναι υποχρεωτικη δια νομου .

Απαντες εντιμοι ,ουδεμια αμφιβολια και εμου του ιδιου ,που αποκαλω Αλχημιστη τουν ερευνητη ,αλλα για πολλους εδω αποτελει τιτλο τιμης .
Ο κ Φιλντισης  εχει βληθει εδω μεσα περισσοτερο απο ολους . Κρυβεται  τλχ  απο τη δημοσιογραφαρα τον Ιωσηφ .

Κυριε Παπ δεν νομιζεις οτι  τιθεται μεγα Ηθικον Θεμα ;  Εσυ  με  τα  154  ρωμαλεα αλογα , με τους  υπολοιπους  απο κατω πονηρους και καχυποπτους, 
ενω  εσυ  παλευεις να απελευθερωσεις την ανθρωποτητα  απο την ενεργειακη δουλεια  και τα  ορυκτα  καυσιμα  , αντε και τα συμφεροντα των μυλωναδων.
Για μπαστα , απο ποτε  το  Προς αποδειξη   , οταν μαλιστα ειναι και η εφευρεση της Χιλιετιας  θεωρειται Δεδομενο ; 
Απο που κι ως που το υδρογονο πζ ειναι πενταστερο ; Ειναι επιστημονικα ολα αυτα , υπαρχει ΙΧΝΟΣ  επιστημοσυνης ;
Η απεριοριστη εκτιμηση που τρεφουμε για εναν ανθρωπο ειναι ικανη  αποδειξη ; 
Εστω οτι ο Παπους ειναι  "Διαννοια"  οπως  διεγνωσες , στην Πρακτικη εφαρμογη μιας  Θεωριας και ποσο μαλλον στην
κατασκευη καταλληλης για διαθεση στο εμποριο συσκευης  οικιακης ηλεκτροπαραγωγης , ο ΔΙΑΟΛΟΣ , παραμονευει σε χιλιαδες
λεπτομερειες ,ικανος να τα  τιναξει ολα στον αερα , οπως  ισως  συμβαινει εδω και τοσα χρονια με αυτην την δυστοκια  απο
πλευρας  ΠΖ .
Ειναι Ηθικο κυριε Παπ  απο μερους  σου  να ταζεις και συ  στους Κολιγους κληρο , σε μια περιοδο τοσο δυσκολη για το Λαουτζικο
να τρεφει  φρουδες  ελπιδες ; 

Συνεκτιμωντας περισσοτερες παραμετρους , ο Παπ  φαινεται ακομα κουρασμενος μετα  απο μια  εντονη Σαιζον , οπου 
μεταξυ αλλων ανελαβε και το ρολο διανομεα  με το  7 τοννο .Η αγοραια γλωσσα βγαινει σωφαροντας .

Εχοντας πλεον διαθεσει ολα τα  ψωμακια , τις μπακετες και τα γλυκισματα ,καποια στιγμη αφου παρει τις  ανασες του , 
θα δωσει και εδω  δειγμα γραφης  , με πρωτο μελημα  την επιδειξη ντοκουμεντων.

Οπως και να το κανουμε  ο ΠΖ  εξακολουθει να πουλαει , εστω και φουμαρα.

----------


## George Pap

Μιά ερώτηση μόνο στον αγαπημένο του φίλου μου..., γιατί έχουμε και μια ωραία μέρα να απολαύσουμε. Ποιός είναι αυτός ο Αιγινίτης;

----------


## nick1974

> Ας μην αποπροσανατολιζουμε το κοινο με γενικες αληθειες. Τι σχεση εχουν τα 300GHz, οι πλακετες που εχει μεσα η συσκευη μεσα, οι κυματοδηγοι (στραβοκομμενα και στραβοβιδομενα σωληνακια απο παλιο ψυγειο), δεν σας κινηθηκε η περιεργια να κανενα teardown τη συσκευη μιας και ειχατε αυτη τη δυνατοτητα; Εχετε κανει ποτε μετρηση συχνοτητων εστω και στο 1GHz για να καταλαβετε τι σημαινει οτι και τα χιλιοστα στην πλακετα παιζουν ρολο;



πληροφοριακα για να καταλαβει καλυτερα ο συνομιλητης, στα 300GHz το μηκος κυμματος ειναι 1mm !!!! οποτε το χιλιοστο ειναι ΕΝΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΛΑΜΔΑ !!!! (στα 350 ειναι ακομα μικροτερο) και αν μιλησουμε για τις αρμονικες και τα TΗz που λεει ο πατσαβουρο-"εφευρετης" τοτε μιλαμε για ΝΑΝΟΜΕΤΡΙΚΑ μηκη κυμματος!!!! οπου μια yagi η ενα cavity θα επρεπε να δημιουργηθουν κυριολεκτικα ατομο προς ατομο (spoiler alert, φυσικα και στον πλανητη Γη ακομα δε διαθετουμε τετοια τεχνολογια, και θεωρουμε τεχνολογικο θαυμα οτι σε πρακτικο μοντελο ειμαστε στα 10mn και σε πειραματικο στα 7, και ως συνηθως υποθετω οι επεξεργαστες του 2019 θα βγουν κι αυτοι στα 10mn ενω στα 7 θα παμε ισως το 2020 και πιθανον η επομενη εκρηξη θα ναι στα 4... ολα αυτα σε εργαστηρια δισεκατομμυριων με ειδικη ρομποτικη νανοτεχνολογια βεβαια, οχι στην κουζινα του πατσαβουρη που δε μπορει να κοψει ισια ενα ρημαδοκυμματοδηγο της Xband των 10GHz)
Τωρα μια μετρηση με κροκοδειλακι σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες, αν πουμε πως το κροκοδειλακι ειναι 3cm και καμια 15ρια το καλωδιο εχουμε ενα συρμα μετρησης 180λ !!!!!!!!!! (θαυμαστικα απο δω μεχρι το κεντρο του γαλαξια) δηλαδη ετσι για να καταλαβαινουν και οι μη εχοντες σχεση με το χωρο μας, αυτο ισοδυναμει αν οι συχνοτητα προς μετρηση ηταν 100MHz σε 540 μετρα!!! η αν η προς μετρηση συχνοτητα ηταν 10MHz 5400m, ...η σα να προσπαθησει καποιος να μετρησει τον πομπο της ΕΡΑ στα μεσαια και να απλωσει 54 χιλιομετρα καλωδιο  :Lol:  (εχω νοημα να ποιασω και χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες???? ε ναι με τοσο καλωδιο φτιαχνεις σφαιρα Νταισον :Tongue:  ) και να μην αναφερω οτι ακομα και σε 1GHz αν αρχισεις και πλησιαζεις κροκοδειλακια, δαχτυλα, ...μικροσταγονιδια νερου (ναι, απο μικροσταγονιδια που δε φαινονταν καν μια φορα εκανα 2 μερες να παραδωσω ενα ρανταρ) εχεις κανει το σημα κολο... 
Και να μην αναφερω οτι για να φτιαχτει μια yagi η το εσωτερικο ενος καβιτυ χρησιμοποιουνται αποστασεις εξαιρετικης ακριβειας σε ολα τα σημεια κατασκευης (μερικα ενδεικτικα νουμερα ειναι 0.14λ, 0.11λ, 0.32λ κτλ κτλ κτλ) οπως και κρισιμες αυτεπαγωγες που για τις συχνοτητες που ισχυριζεται το μπUFO απλα δεν υπαρχουν οργανα να τις μετρησουν. Τουλαχιστο στον δικο μας πλανητη.









> Στο τελευταιο κοματι του post, προσπαθειτε να "μαζεψετε" την πατατα του ΠΖ και να τα ριξετε ολα στην κβαντομηχανικη, στη νανοτεχνολογια και στη δυαδικη φυση των ηλεκτρονιων. Ολα τα βαρια χαρτια με τα οποια ασχολουνται ερευνητικα κεντρα ανα τον κοσμο με εξειδικευμενους καθηγητες σε ενα μικρο κομματι της καθε κατηγοριας. Μας λετε με λιγα λογια οτι ολη αυτη η γνωση συμπυκνωθηκε στον ΠΖ; Και μαλιστα ο ιδιος εχει χρονο να γυρνα απο εκπομπη σε εκπομπη του Μακη και να κανει επιδειξεις... Χμμμ... Απολυτως φυσιολογικο. Κι ενας τετοιος επιστημονας ασχολειται με δυναμο που παιρνει κινηση απο ζαντα ποδηλατου ή απο το νερο που τρεχει στο καζανακι...



+1000 κι επιπλεον, αν μαζεψεις ολους τους επιστημονες που ασχοληθηκαν ας πουμε στο Cern, και τους βαλεις να επαναλαβουν τα πειραμματα που γιναν εκει, μπορει να γινει ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ CERN?  :Tongue2: 





> Μαζεψτε το θεμα οσο μπορειτε πιο γρηγορα γιατι απλα χαλατε το ονομα σας. Δεν ειναι κακο μερικες φορες να παραδεχομαστε οτι την "πατησαμε" ή οτι μας εξαπατησαν απο υπερβολικη ισως θεληση για "ενα καλυτερο αυριο"\



εννωειται ειναι λιγο αβολο να παραδεχτει καποιος οτι εξαπατηθηκε απο εναν ημιμαθη ερασιτεχνη ταχυδακτυλουργο, ομως το να τον στηριζει μονο και μονο για να καθυστερησει αυτη την παραδοχη απλως αυξανει το χρονο του διασυρμου του

----------


## George Pap

https://data.nasa.gov/dataset/Monoli...-Pha/84e5-hq34
"ενα cavity θα επρεπε να δημιουργηθουν κυριολεκτικα ατομο προς ατομο (spoiler alert, φυσικα και στον πλανητη Γη ακομα δε διαθετουμε τετοια τεχνολογια"

----------


## leosedf

> https://data.nasa.gov/dataset/Monoli...-Pha/84e5-hq34



Πετώντας διάφορα λινκ που βρίσκεις στο νετ μπας και δικαιολογηθείς δεν είναι η λύση, και αν ήξερες και να διαβάζεις εκτός από το οτι μιλάμε για laser (που ο μουστάκιας σου δεν έχει καμία σχέση αλλά ούτε και ΜΕΤΡΑΣ LASER ME ΓΜΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΗ ΜΕ ΚΡΟΚΟΔΕΙΛΑΚΙ) θα έβλεπες επίσης οτι το project είναι υπό σχεδιασμό και δεν έχουν γίνει ούτε πειράματα ακόμη. https://techport.nasa.gov/view/16678   Κάτω δεξιά στο Technology maturity.
Μάλιστα είναι για ανάλυση αερίων και ήδη έχει τελειώσει χωρίς να έχει ολοκληρωθεί.
Αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι ο πίθηκος σου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό.


Οπότε μην προσπαθείς να πείσεις κανέναν.

Υ.Γ. Έτσι είναι οι επιστήμονες με μέντορα νομπελίστα? Τώρα αρχίζω να τα καταλαβαίνω όλα. Έλα πες την αλήθεια έκανες πρακτική σε γυράδικο και μετά αποφάσισες να πάρεις το μέλλον στα χέρια σου στο ταξί.

----------


## nepomuk

> Μιά ερώτηση μόνο στον αγαπημένο του φίλου μου..., γιατί έχουμε και μια ωραία μέρα να απολαύσουμε. Ποιός είναι αυτός ο Αιγινίτης;





Greg Maltezos  Η Επαναστατική θεωρεία του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου ταράζει τα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα του κατεστημένου της παραγωγής ενέργειας !
Edit : Αιγινιτης + Αιγιωτης δηλ,συγκροτουν το ακαταμαχητο διδυμο της ομαδας ,που εχουν σηκωσει μεχρι σημερα το Βαρος της Επικοινωνιας


Παραλειπομενο Παπ ,ας μην λογοκριθει παλι ,για να κρινει ο αναγνωστης .

Στο περιπου , απο μνημης , δεν (δια)τηρω αρχειο .
"Αφηστε με εμενα εσεις οι νταλαβεριτζηδες , να ονειρευομαι κοτοπουλα Νητσιακος με πετσα Γραφενιου ".

Edit : Απευθυνω εκκληση στα κεντρικα να δημοσιευθει πρωτα  στα υμετερα μεσα ,αυτη η compact - συμπαγης ,
σουλουπωμενη συσκευη ,που ειδε ο Παπ και αλλοι  4 κατασκευαστες πλυντηριων .
Αν μη τι αλλο για να επιδειχθουν Urbi et Orbi για πρωτη φορα τα εξαρτηματα υπερυψηλης τεχνολογιας .
Παραυτα  στα ηλεκτρονικα θα γινει ξεπατικωσουρα  ,θα αρχισει το σουσουρο  κτλπ

----------


## George Pap

> Greg Maltezos  Η Επαναστατική θεωρεία του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου ταράζει τα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα του κατεστημένου της παραγωγής ενέργειας !



 Α ναι ο φίλος σου ο Gregory. Του είχα πεί κάποτε να σε μαζέψει όταν ο κακός εαυτός σου έλεγε βλακείες σαν Theodoros Konstantinou και αυτός πήγε και σε διέγραψε. Απροπό μην κλαίγεσε συνέχεια ότι σε διαγράφουμε. Εγώ προσωπικά σε διαγράφω από την ομάδα που είμαι διαχειριστής μόνο όταν κάνεις χαζομαρίτσες, όπως τότε που εμφανίστηκες με φωτογραφία της καναδέζας υπουργού ή με το κλεμένο προφίλ του κορεάτη.

----------


## nick1974

> https://data.nasa.gov/dataset/Monoli...-Pha/84e5-hq34
> "ενα cavity θα επρεπε να δημιουργηθουν κυριολεκτικα ατομο προς ατομο (spoiler alert, φυσικα και στον πλανητη Γη ακομα δε διαθετουμε τετοια τεχνολογια"



laser και στη NASA
τι σχεση εχει το ΦΩΣ με τα καβιτι και τις γιαγκι?
κατι μου λεει οτι δε γνωριζεις ουτε απλες εννοιες και εισαι εντελως επιστημονικα αναλφαβητος, στο επιπεδο μιας γιαγιας που ζει σε ενα βουνο μαζευοντας χορτα.

...κι ηθελες να παριστανεις και το χημικο τρομαρα σου...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Nepomuk και George Pap, 
τα προσωπικά σας μαλλιοτραβήγματα περί άλλων forum και σελίδων δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν να τα διαβάζουμε εδώ.
Κρατήστε τα για τις προσωπικές σας στιγμες. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> laser και στη NASA
> τι σχεση εχει το ΦΩΣ με τα καβιτι και τις γιαγκι?
> κατι μου λεει οτι δε γνωριζεις ουτε απλες εννοιες και εισαι εντελως επιστημονικα αναλφαβητος, στο επιπεδο μιας γιαγιας που ζει σε ενα βουνο μαζευοντας χορτα.
> 
> ...κι ηθελες να παριστανεις και το χημικο τρομαρα σου...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Πουθενά στο κόσμο και άλλες παπαριές. Κύματα δεν είναι όλα; Πάγενε εδώ να μάθεις που τελειώνουν τα ραδιοκύματα και που αρχίζει η υπέρυθρη
https://e-didaskalia.blogspot.com/20...t_278.html?m=1
Και όταν τελειώσεις πάρε τον ψυχάκια να ιονήσετε παρέα το Υδρογόνο γιά να διασπάσετε το Νερό. Θέλετε να κατανοήστε και την Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου!

----------


## nick1974

> Κύματα δεν είναι όλα;



κυματα ειναι... και τα ραδιοκυμματα, και το φως, και τα 40 κυματα, και τα κυματιστα πατατακια...

ολα τα ιδια, ολα κουλουβαχατα, κι αν δεις τιποτα στρογγυλες κεραιες του ναυτικου βαλε ωτασπιδες γιατι ειναι σε ηχητικες συχνοτητες.
Αληθεια οταν τα αλλα παιδακια της ηλικειας σου βγαζαν το δημοτικο εσυ πουλουσες χαλια στο παζαρι?

----------


## kioan

Μαζευτείτε λίγο με τους αλληλοχαρακτηρισμούς! 


George Pap για αυτά τα αποσπάσματα που εδειξα στο #2844 από τα video έχεις να σχολιάσεις τίποτα ή έχεις πειστεί πως η τανάλια του ΠΖ έχει παρόμοια τεχνολογία με τη NASA και κόβει με ακρίβεια μικρόμετρου; 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> Μαζευτείτε λίγο με τους αλληλοχαρακτηρισμούς! 
> 
> 
> George Pap για αυτά τα αποσπάσματα που εδειξα στο #2844 από τα video έχεις να σχολιάσεις τίποτα ή έχεις πειστεί πως η τανάλια του ΠΖ έχει παρόμοια τεχνολογία με τη NASA και κόβει με ακρίβεια μικρόμετρου; 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Συμφωνώ για τους χαρακτηρισμούς. Μόνο ανταποδίδω

Το έχω σχολιάσει ήδη, αν θυμάμαι καλά με τον Κο Νίκο. Στην προσπάθειά του να διαφυλάξει την τεχνολογία που ήταν κάτω από τις πλακέτες έβαλε διάφορα στολίδια, που δεν χρειάζονταν. Είχα επίσης πεί ότι εγώ προσωπικά θα παρουσίαζα ένα κλειστό κουτί και δεν θα άνοιγα ποτέ την συσκευή. Νομίζω το κατάλαβε και ο ίδιος και έκοψε τα περιτά στολίδια στην παρουσίαση με τον Γερμανό. Μην βλέπουμε το δένδρο και χάνουμε το δάσος, όπως είπε και ο Σωτήρης.

----------


## nick1974

ποιες πλακετες? αυτη απ το dvd που ονομαζει "Ο ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗΣ" και που δε συνδεεται πουθενα?
Τη gun diode που επισεις δε τροφοδοτειται απο πουθενα και που σαν ασχετος που ειναι δε ξερει καν σε τι χρησιμευει? (προς πληροφορηση, η gun diode ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗΣ και αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι μια ταση και μερικα πραγματακια που αγνωει ο εφευρετοπιθικος για να λειτουργησει κι οχι... ...ενας αλλος ταλαντωτης)
Η μηπως οι κουδουνιστρες που κρεμμασε στους κυμματοδηγους που εχουν ..."τα μεταλα"?
Βγαινουν απ οτιδηποτε απ αυτα καλωδια?
ΟΧΙ
τα μονα καλωδια που βγαινουν ειναι κατω απ την πλακετα απ τη μπαταρια που χει κρυψει (αφου εχει μαθει και τους supercapacitors δεν αποκλειεται να χει μερικους τετοιους)

----------

kioan (14-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Στην προσπάθειά του να διαφυλάξει την τεχνολογία που ήταν κάτω από τις πλακέτες έβαλε διάφορα στολίδια, που δεν χρειάζονταν. Είχα επίσης πεί ότι εγώ προσωπικά θα παρουσίαζα ένα κλειστό κουτί και δεν θα άνοιγα ποτέ την συσκευή. Νομίζω το κατάλαβε και ο ίδιος και έκοψε τα περιτά στολίδια στην παρουσίαση με τον Γερμανό. Μην βλέπουμε το δένδρο και χάνουμε το δάσος, όπως είπε και ο Σωτήρης.



Έστησε δηλαδή μια *απάτη* και προσπάθησε επανειλημμένως να *εξαπατήσει* τηλεθεατές και πάνελ προσκεκλημένων όταν τους καλούσε να δουν απο κοντά και να εξετάσουν αυτά τα μπιχλιμπίδια. 
Απλά για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε για τι μιλαμε, τα διακοσμητικά μπιχλιμπίδια στα οποία αναφερόμαστε ήταν:
τα σωληνάκια και τα καλώδια προς αυτάτα άχρηστα δοχείαοι κομμένοι-στραβωμένοι κυμματοδηγοί με διαστάσεις εντελώς άσχετων συχνοτήτων από αυτές στις οποίες αναφέρεταικατ' επέκταση ότι συνδεόταν (πολλες φορές με άπειρη προχειρότητα μιας χαλαρής βιδας κλπ) σε αυτούς τους κυμματοδηγούς, όπως gun diodes, cavities κλποι βραστήρες-yagi και οι κεραίες hornτα ασύνδετα PCBsτα καλώδια και κροκοδειλάκια που μεταφέρουν GHz-THzτο ατελώς καμένο υδρογόνο που άφηνε αιθάληοι υδατοπαγίδες που ειχαν ροή αερίου προς μια σβηστή μηχανή εσωτερικής καύσης...και όλα όσα ξεχνάω τώρα και έχουμε πει κατά καιρούς


Και αυτόν τον *απατεώνα* που δεν ντράπηκε να υποτιμήσει τόσο τη νοημοσύνη σας/μας, εξακολουθείς να τον πιστεύεις; 
Είναι δυνατόν κάποιος στοιχειωδώς σοβαρός ερευνητής που μπορεί να δαμάζει τα THz, να αρκείται στα παραπάνω καραγκιοζιλίκια; 

Όταν όπως λες άρχισε να δείχνει την συσκευή ως κλειστό κουτί, δεν άλλαξε κάτι επί της ουσίας, απλά μετακύλησε λιγο το σημείο της απάτης επιλέγοντας να επιδεικνύει το κλειστό κουτί, υπο αδιαφανείς διαδικασίες, συνδεδεμένο σε πολύπλοκες εγκαταστάσεις (πχ πίνακας σπιτιού), σε εντελώς μη μετρήσιμες συνθήκες (αποφεύγοντας σαν ο διάολος το λιβάνι να κάνει το πλέον απλό πείραμα). 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## osek

Παρακολουθώντας την «συζήτηση» αντί να μου λύνονται απορίες, αυξάνονται. Και συγκεκριμένα γιατί κάποιος να υποστηρίζει αυτήν την «εφεύρεση»; Πολύ θα το ήθελα να υπάρχει μια συσκευή που να μοιράζει ενέργεια! Ευσεβής πόθος πολλών. Ρομαντικό; Χαζό; Ουτοπικό; Τα όνειρα είναι δωρεάν, η ενέργεια μάλλον όχι! 






> Θέλετε να κατανοήστε και την Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου!



Και ενώ δεν έχω εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις για μηχανές, μετατροπές ενέργειας κλπ, αναρωτιέμαι: Γιατί η [κατά τα λεγόμενά σας] Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου δεν εκτίθεται ανοιχτά και ελεύθερα σε όποιον την αμφισβητεί; Γιατί δεν πάει σε επιστημονικά συνέδρια; Γιατί δεν ελέγχεται από αρμόδιους; Τι πρέπει να κρυφτεί και γιατί; Είναι τόσο μπροστά που μόνο ο ίδιος μπορεί να την αντιληφθεί;
Ξέρετε, αν εγώ είχα εφεύρει κάτι θα το έτριβα στη μούρη κάθε αμφισβητία. Δεν θα το κρατούσα μυστικό. Αν αυτή η μηχανή μπορεί να σώσει τον κόσμο, ο εφευρέτης θα μείνει στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας. Τι ακριβώς περιμένει λοιπόν ο κ. Ζωγράφος; Κανένας νοήμων άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να πιστέψει σε υποσχέσεις. Η επιστήμη απαιτεί αποδείξεις*. Όσο λοιπόν αποδείξεις δεν έρχονται, η «Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου» παραμένει ένα παραμύθι για αφελείς, και ταυτόχρονα αποτελεί προσπάθεια εξαπάτησης της κοινής γνώμης.


*Αποδείξεις βέβαια με επιστημονικούς όρους. Όχι άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε.

----------


## nick1974

> αναρωτιέμαι: Γιατί η [κατά τα λεγόμενά σας] Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου δεν εκτίθεται ανοιχτά και ελεύθερα σε όποιον την αμφισβητεί;




και τωρα θα σου πει για πατεντες και βλακειες, λες και αν καποιος ανακαλυψει το αεικινητο, που αυτοματα γινεται παντοκρατορας και κυριαρχος του πλανητη, εχει καμια σκοτουρα για χαρτια και πατεντες απ τους υποτακτικους του  :hahahha: 


θυμιζουν εναν αεικινητο μαγνητακια, που ηθελε να πουλησει τα αεικινητα του στη ΔΕΗ της Βουλγαριας  :Lol:  (ω ναι, δεν ειναι μονο ο ζωγραφος που ανακαλυψε το αεικινητο, αλλα χιλιαδες ημιαμορφωτοι. Στο yt μονο βρισκεις χιλιαδες μαγνητακια)

----------


## nepomuk

> αν καποιος ανακαλυψει το αεικινητο, που αυτοματα γινεται παντοκρατορας και κυριαρχος του πλανητη, εχει καμια σκοτουρα για χαρτια και πατεντες απ τους υποτακτικους του





Σχημα λογου το αεικινητο , μεσες ακρες  , αυτος  ο τυπος  αν δεν εχει πισω του ,μπροστα του , πλαι του ισχυροτατες δυναμεις - κρατος - να τον προστατεψει ,απο την σωματικη του ακεραιοτητα , μεχρι
νομικα την ευρεσιτεχνια  Σ'ανατολη και Δυση , τοτε τον ΦΑΓΑΝΕ ΛΑΧΑΝΟ .Ας ειναι και ο Αινσταιν , ανθρωπος παραμενει με ολες τις αναγκες ,αδυναμιες , μιση , παθη ,αισθηματα κτλπ.
Ας μην  εχουμε  αυταπατες ,αυτονοητα  τα παραπανω .Καλα κανει ο μουστακιας  και σε αυτο το θεμα παιζει σωστα , να  μην επιλεξει να παει ξυπολητος  στα αγκαθια  , αλλα εχοντας  ενα προστατευτικο 
κουκουλι γυρω του .

Η ιστορια ομως  παρατραβηξε , πολυ περα  απο την περιπετεια της Υγειας του, κουρασε τους οπαδους του, απογοητευτηκαν  τοσο πολυ και βλεπουμε εδω τον Παπ με την παρουσια του να
υποδηλωνει στον Παπου να σπευσει .
Τα παραπανω   ταιριαζουν αριστα και σε  απατεωνα  . Το ξεκαθαρισα  μεχρι τελους και αποδειξεων ,θα μεινω  στο Αλχημιστης.

----------


## kioan

> Γιατί η [κατά τα λεγόμενά σας] Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου δεν εκτίθεται ανοιχτά και ελεύθερα σε όποιον την αμφισβητεί; Γιατί δεν πάει σε επιστημονικά συνέδρια;
> ...
> Η επιστήμη απαιτεί αποδείξεις*. Όσο λοιπόν αποδείξεις δεν έρχονται, η «Τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου» παραμένει ένα παραμύθι για αφελείς, και ταυτόχρονα αποτελεί προσπάθεια εξαπάτησης της κοινής γνώμης.
> 
> *Αποδείξεις βέβαια με επιστημονικούς όρους. Όχι άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε.



Την ίδια απορία έχουμε όλοι μας. 
Προσωπικά περιμένω την μέρα που θα δω δημοσιευμένη την εργασία του σε ένα επιστημονικό peer reviewed περιοδικό (αν και είχα κάνει μια πρόβλεψη για το πότε θα συμβεί αυτό  :Rolleyes: ).

Στους κύκλους των υποστηρικτών του πάντως έχουν μεγάλη πέραση οι συνωμοσίες περί μεγάλων συμφερόντων που του κάνουν πόλεμο (πετρελαϊκές, έμποροι ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας κλπ). Μάλλον τα ίδια συμφέροντα τον αναγκάζουν να πληρώνει ΔΕΗ ακόμα και στο ίδιο του το σπίτι, για τις δικές του προσωπικές ανάγκες  :Lol: .

----------


## osek

> αυτος  ο τυπος  αν δεν εχει πισω του ,μπροστα του , πλαι του ισχυροτατες δυναμεις - κρατος - να τον προστατεψει ,απο την σωματικη του ακεραιοτητα , μεχρι
> νομικα την ευρεσιτεχνια  Σ'ανατολη και Δυση , τοτε τον ΦΑΓΑΝΕ ΛΑΧΑΝΟ .Ας ειναι και ο Αινσταιν , ανθρωπος παραμενει με ολες τις αναγκες ,αδυναμιες , μιση , παθη ,αισθηματα κτλπ.
> Ας μην  εχουμε  αυταπατες ,αυτονοητα  τα παραπανω .Καλα κανει ο μουστακιας  και σε αυτο το θεμα παιζει σωστα , να  μην επιλεξει να παει ξυπολητος  στα αγκαθια  , αλλα εχοντας  ενα προστατευτικο 
> κουκουλι γυρω του .



Δηλαδή αν εσείς είχατε μια συσκευή/ιδέα/εφεύρεση που θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει ριζικά την ανθρωπότητα, θα σκεφτόσασταν το ατομικό σας συμφέρον και πως να κερδίσετε από αυτήν...;



Ίσως διαφεύγει από τον ίδιο και την ομάδα του, αλλά εμείς που δεν τον πιστεύουμε *δεν* καλούμαστε να καταρρίψουμε τα όσα λέει. Εκείνος είναι που οφείλει να αποδείξει τα όσα ισχυρίζεται. Αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν θέλει (ή δεν μπορεί) να τα αποδείξει, τί ακριβώς τον διαφοροποιεί από απατεώνα;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> *Αποδείξεις βέβαια με επιστημονικούς όρους. Όχι άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε.



Περιμένεις ...αποδείξεις από ποιόν ακριβώς;

Από τον κύριο #102%_απόδοση_λέω_εγώ και σε 47 δευτερόλεπτα ( κυριολεκτικά! ) "...αεικίνητο δεν υπάρχει; 

Από τον επιστήμονα χημικό με σπουδές στη Γερμανία και μέντορα νομπελίστα που βρίζει ακατάσχετα και δηλώνει: 




> Με τον Κο Παναγιώτη (Nestora) είμαι Χημικός  Μηχανικός, μαθητής του νομπελίστα Fischer.  Με το συνάφι σου είμαι  Ταρίφας. Καμαρώνω και για τα δύο.



Από τον κύριο Sot Pap που ήρθε εδώ να ...υποστηρίξει μια ...άλλη εφεύρεση και όχι την απάτη του άσχετου Ζωγράφου; Γιατί σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση είναι ...induction heater χαμηλής ισχύως ( 350mW ); 

Από τον άσχετο Ζωγράφο που παρουσία επιστημόνων δηλώνει "...όταν κάτι καίγεται σχεδόν όλο το βάρος του μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια" και του απαντά ένας "...λες χοντράδες" αλλά ο Ζωγράφος συνεχίζει απτόητος; 
 Από ποιόν περιμένεις και τι;
Αποδείξεις;
Λες να έχουν αποδείξεις όταν βρίζουν, αλλάζουν θέματα εν ριπή οφθαλμού, γράφουν παντελώς άσχετα;
Αυτοί είναι μαλωμένοι με τις αποδείξεις και την επιστήμη γενικώς.Έχουν κάνει σημαία τους ότι υπάρχουν κακά συνομοσιολογικά κέντρα που θέλουν να καταστραφεί ο πλανήτης ( μπορεί και να υπάρχουν ) και ο αγνός ερευνητής ( χαχα! ) Ζωγράφος θα μας σώσει όλους!Παρουσιάζουν σαν επιχείρημα για την αγνότητα του ερευνητή ότι δεν έχει πάρει ούτε 1 ευρώ μέχρι τώρα από κανέναν. Μα υπάρχει μια πολύ απλή εξήγηση για αυτό! *Γιατί δεν έχει πείσει κανέναν ότι η απάτη του ...συγγνώμη η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση λειτουργεί!*Παρουσιάζουν επίσης σαν επιχείρημα ότι το υπουργείο άμυνας είδε την εφεύρεση. Αμ δεν είδαν τίποτα απολύτως. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του ίδιου του άσχετου Ζωγράφου του ζήτησαν να την ανοίξει ( τι πιο λογικό! ) κι εκείνος είπε "Όχι! Θα την ανοίξω στο ...zougla tv"!Περιφέρουν ένα χαρτί από την ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών που ( δήθεν ) λέει ότι ελέγχθηκε η συσκευή και λειτουργεί. Ναι καλά! Ίσα - ίσα το αντίθετο λέει... Και στο περιοδικό της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών το άρθρο είναι καταχωρημένο σαν πληρωμένη δημοσιεύεση και ο τίτλος με πολλά ερωτηματικά... 

Τι να περιμένεις από αυτούς; Έχω ρωτήσει ( και θα συνεχίσω να ρωτάω ) βασικά πράγματα για την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση και ο κύριος Γεωργίος με βρίζει ο δε Sot Pap γράφει ...άλλα αντί άλλων. Δεν του δείξανε άραγε κάνενα από τα βίντεο;
Εγώ έπαψα να περιμένω απαντήσεις εδώ και καιρό. Δεν θα πάψω όμως να λέω και να γράφω για το πόσο τραγική είναι η στάση των ...άλλων επιστημόνων. Ανθρώπουν που έχουν ανώτερη μόρφωση αλλα δέχονται αδιαμαρτύρητα το "...έχει το 100% αλλά μπορεί να φτάσει και στο 102% απόδοση λέω εγώ" ( πιστότατη μεταφορά λόγων σε δημόσιο βίντεο ) ή το άλλο γελείο "...δεν μπορεί η φύση να κατασκευάζει νόμους που θα την καταστρέψουν" και αυτό το δέχονται σαν ...επιχείρημα ότι η ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση παρακάμπτει ( δεν καταργεί παρακαλώ ) την απαγορευτική αρχή Καρνό...
Πάρε λοιπόν ποπ κορν, άραξε, και μην περιμένεις τίποτα περισσοτέρο από άφθονο γέλιο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## kioan

> Δηλαδή αν εσείς είχατε μια συσκευή/ιδέα/εφεύρεση που θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει ριζικά την ανθρωπότητα, θα σκεφτόσασταν το ατομικό σας συμφέρον και πως να κερδίσετε από αυτήν...;



Υπενθυμίζω πως ο ίδιος ο "εφευρέτης" έβγαινε και έλεγε πως το κάνει για να σώσει τον πλανήτη και την ανθρωπότητα, παρέχοντας ανεξάντλητη ενέργεια σε όλους. Τώρα ξαφνικά ψάχνει προστάτες λες και θα έχει κάποιο νόημα να τον κυνηγήσουν αν μια μέρα όλος ο πλανήτης αποκτήσει αστείρευτη ενέργεια. Είναι και το αχάριστο κράτος που ακόμα δεν του έφτιαξε ένα υπερσύγχρονο ερευνητικό κέντρο για να παίζει με τα τενεκεδάκια του...  :Rolleyes: 

Επίσης υπενθυμίζω πως κάποια στιγμή βγήκε δημοσίως και  υποσχέθηκε να δώσει άμεσα και ελεύθερα σε όλους τα σχέδια για την άλλη του επαναστατική εφεύρεση, την γεννήτρια αστείρευτης ενέργειας από τους υδροστρόβιλους στα καζανάκια (τους υδροστρόβιλους που μπορούν απεριόριστα να συνδέονται σε σειρά στον ίδιο σωλήνα και να παράγουν αστείρευτη ενέργεια), αλλά -ω! τι σύμπτωσις- ούτε αυτούς έχουμε δει ακόμα. Του χάλασαν τα σχέδια τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα, οι νόμοι της φυσικής.  :Wink:

----------


## Panoss

Παιδιά μην είστε δύσπιστοι, εμένα ο ΖΠ μου έστειλε μια μπαταρία που.......αααχχχ...ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑ ΜΕ ΦΑΓΑΝΕΕΕΕΕ.....τα συφέροντα...

----------


## nick1974

> Σχημα λογου το αεικινητο , μεσες ακρες  , αυτος  ο τυπος  αν δεν εχει πισω του ,μπροστα του , πλαι του ισχυροτατες δυναμεις - κρατος - να τον προστατεψει ,απο την σωματικη του ακεραιοτητα , μεχρι
> νομικα την ευρεσιτεχνια  Σ'ανατολη και Δυση , τοτε τον ΦΑΓΑΝΕ ΛΑΧΑΝΟ .Ας ειναι και ο Αινσταιν , ανθρωπος παραμενει με ολες τις αναγκες ,αδυναμιες , μιση , παθη ,αισθηματα κτλπ.
> Ας μην  εχουμε  αυταπατες ,αυτονοητα  τα παραπανω .Καλα κανει ο μουστακιας  και σε αυτο το θεμα παιζει σωστα , να  μην επιλεξει να παει ξυπολητος  στα αγκαθια  , αλλα εχοντας  ενα προστατευτικο 
> κουκουλι γυρω του .
> 
> Η ιστορια ομως  παρατραβηξε , πολυ περα  απο την περιπετεια της Υγειας του, κουρασε τους οπαδους του, απογοητευτηκαν  τοσο πολυ και βλεπουμε εδω τον Παπ με την παρουσια του να
> υποδηλωνει στον Παπου να σπευσει .
> Τα παραπανω   ταιριαζουν αριστα και σε  απατεωνα  . Το ξεκαθαρισα  μεχρι τελους και αποδειξεων ,θα μεινω  στο Αλχημιστης.




Μπορεις να σταματησεις τις χοντρες ηλιθιοτητες η σου ειναι δυσκολο?
Ποιος θα φαει λαχανο καποιον που μπορει να ελενξει ολο τον πλανητη, και τι πατεντες και κουραφεξαλα?
επισεις αφου οι "εφευρεσεις" υπαρχουν και λειτουργουν τι τα θελει τα λεφτα και τα εργαστηρια? 
Αν ειχα στα χερια μου το αεικινητο πιστευεις οτι δε θα ειχα αυτοματως προστασια, ιδιωτικο νησι, ιδιωτικο 747, κι απο ενα ιδιωτικο αεροδρομιο σε καθε μερος του πλανητη για να παρκαρω τα παπαρια μου?
ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ δηλαδη, ποσο σας εχει κανει τα μυαλα πουρε αυτος ο σαλτιμπαγκος?

----------


## nepomuk

_--- μπλα μπλα μπλα ... ασχετα με το θέμα ... μπλα μπλα μπλα ---_

----------


## Panoss

Γιώργο (nepomuk) μόλις με πήρανε απ' τη Νασα και με ρωτήσανε αν έχω κάποιον να τους στείλω (είμαι τάλεντ χάντερ), τους έδωσα τα στοιχεία σου και σε λίγο δυο κύριοι θα έρθουν να σε πάρουν.
Στο λέω για να φορέσεις κάνα κοστούμι, μη σε βρουν με τις πιτζάμες.

----------


## nick1974

> Τωρα πραγματικα παιζουμε το παιγνιδι του ΠΖ . Μεχρι να τα  αποκτησεις ολα αυτα  , Θα σε ειχαν κανει υποχειριο τους - αυτο εννοω θα σε τρωγανε λαχανο 
> και παραλληλα  θα ζουσες ενδεχομενως  ζωη χαρισαμενη με  κοτερα ,βιλες  κτλπ  ...  υποτιθεται οτι αυτοι οι τυποι εχουν και  Εθνοπατριωτικους Στοχους
> βλεπε  η φλογα της  Ελλαδας θα λαμψει , θα φωτισει , θα κανει , θα ρανει , βαλε  οικονομικη ανεχεια , κοινωνικη κριση ...  πολλοι τσιμπανε.
> Βαλε  και τη  σωτηρια του γενους , του πλανητη για τους  πρασινους   με  ευαισθητους ουρανισκους που αγοραζουν μονο  βιολογικα  ...
> Ακουγεται τελειο , πρασινη  καθαρη ενεργεια  εσαει , τερμα  οι πολεμοι  ...   Πουλαει  ...




ασε μας ρε φιλε, 
ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ, πρεπει να σου εξηγησω πως γινεται και τι θα εκανε οποιοσδηποτε λογικος η παραλογος, εξυπνος η καθυστερημενος ...τεσπα αν ειχε στα χερια του το αεικινητο?

Αλλα αντε και να δεχτω  οτι ειναι τοσο αλτρουιστης που δεν τον ενδιαφερει να το κανει με το σωστο τροπο, τοτε απλα θα μοιραζε τα σχεδια ελευθερα στον κοσμο.

δηλαδη τι iq φωκιας πρεπει να χει καποιος για να φαει το κουτοχορτο με τις πατεντες ?

----------


## nick1974

> η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση είναι ...induction heater χαμηλής ισχύως ( 350mW )




εεεε... αυτα ποσο εχουν στο aliexpress? πανω απο 5-6 ευρω?

----------


## nepomuk

> Δηλαδή αν εσείς είχατε μια συσκευή/ιδέα/εφεύρεση που θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει ριζικά την ανθρωπότητα, θα σκεφτόσασταν το ατομικό σας συμφέρον και πως να κερδίσετε από αυτήν...;
> 
> 
> 
> Ίσως διαφεύγει από τον ίδιο και την ομάδα του, αλλά εμείς που δεν τον πιστεύουμε *δεν* καλούμαστε να καταρρίψουμε τα όσα λέει. Εκείνος είναι που οφείλει να αποδείξει τα όσα ισχυρίζεται. Αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν θέλει (ή δεν μπορεί) να τα αποδείξει, τί ακριβώς τον διαφοροποιεί από απατεώνα;






Δεν ειμαι ο Οσιος Στυλιτης* που θα αρει τις αμαρτιες του κοσμου ,ας πεινανε και ας μην εχουν ηλεκτρικο πολλα παιδια
στον τριτο κοσμο , τα βραδυα κοιμαμαι κανονικα .
Ουκ Εα με καθευδειν το του Νομπελ Τροπαιον .
Οι οικονομολογοι  παιρνοντας ενα χαρτι , δινουν λογο στη Κοινωνια να εργασθουν Υπερ Εθνικης Οικονομιας .
Στη κατασταση που ειναι η χωρα μας .. ενας  λογος παραπανω ,αν υφισταται  στο τοσο  δα αυτη  η καινοτομια ΠΖ
να τεθει  υπερ της οικονομικης  ανορθωσης της πατριδος, να εχουν ηλεκτρικο και τα πιο φτωχα νοικοκυρια  και βλεπουμε για τη
σωτηρια του πλανητη ."Μητρος τε και πατρος τε και των αλλων προγονων ,απαντων τιμιωτερον εστιν η πατρις."
Δες και αυτο :
*«Τι γαρ ωφελείται άνθρωπος εάν τον κόσμον όλον κερδήσει, την δε ψυχήν αυτού ζημιωθεί;» [Ματθ. ιστ’ 26]*


Ο ηγετης της Επικοινωνιακης Ομαδας Freeenergy στο φ/β  ,Γρηγοριος ο Αιγινητης εχει δηλωσει οτι η εφευρεση θα πουληθει ακριβα.
Ο ερευνητης επισης με τα διαγγελματα του , θελει την πατριδα μας να πρωταγωνιστει σε ολη τη Μεσογειο , δες και ομωνυμο κινημα  .

Στο δια ταυτα δεν πιστευω προς το παρον τιποτα απ οσα ισχυριζεται ο ΠΖ  , δειχνουν  απο  αλχημεια ως και Απατη ολα αυτα  τα  καταπληκτικα
απο  0,35  βατ ,διαβολεμενες -διαπλεκομενες συχνοτητες και κατι  ψωρο μεταλλικα αλατα   να παιρνουμε   700  βατακια .Αεικινητο δεν ειναι αλλα  το πλησιαζει .
Επισης με  τα 700 βατακια παντου και παντα , πολλα ουσιωδη ,ζωτικα , προβληματα του τριτου και τεταρτου κοσμου λυνονται .

Οπως και ο Ψωρρας θα πρεπει να αποδειξει οτι δεν ειναι μπατιρης  ,οτι δεν ειναι Ανθρακες ο Θησαυρος ,ετσι δυστυχως και ο ΠΖ   στο σημειο που φτασαμε ,
θα πρεπει να αποδειξει οτι  δεν ειναι  ΑΠΑΤΗ  , ολο αυτο  που ειδαμε  και ακουσαμε .



* Ο πετρος  δειχνει Οσιος χωρις φωτοστεφανο στην τελευταια φωτο.Ευχομαι απο καρδιας  να ειναι Εμπορικο τρυκ 
και να μην οφειλεται σε καταβολη δυναμεων.

----------


## Sot pap

[QUOTE=nestoras;854632]Προς FreeEnergy:

* Η ενεργεια που παραγεται, ουδεμια σχεση εχει με "τσαμπα" ενεργεια αλλα  προπαντως δεν εχει ουδεμια σχεση με ολα αυτα που περιγραφει ο ΠΖ.
*Σωστό  ως το πρώτο σκέλος. Δεν είναι τσάμπα ενέργεια, εφόσον χρησιμοποιόνται  διάφορα υλικά. Ως προς το δεύτερο, θεωρείστε το εκλαίκευση. Δεν είναι οι  ακροατές μηχανικοί εκ των πλείστων. Πως θα σας φαινόταν αν σε ζεστό  νερού ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα βάζαμε ράβδο αργυλίου, είχαμε παραγωγή  υδροξέως, διαχωρίζαμε το
υδρογόνο το παιρνούσαμε σε fuel cell και βγάζαμε 500W. Τζάμπα ενέργεια και πάλι για τους αδαής θα διαφημιζόταν. 
*
Ας μην αποπροσανατολιζουμε το κοινο με γενικες αληθειες. Τι σχεση εχουν  τα 300GHz, οι πλακετες που εχει μεσα η συσκευη μεσα, οι κυματοδηγοι  (στραβοκομμενα και στραβοβιδομενα σωληνακια απο παλιο ψυγειο), δεν σας  κινηθηκε η περιεργια να κανενα teardown ...
*Κρίνουμε εκ των αποτελεσμάτων. 

*Στο τελευταιο κοματι του post, προσπαθειτε να "μαζεψετε" την  πατατα του ΠΖ και να τα ριξετε ολα στην κβαντομηχανικη, στη  νανοτεχνολογια και στη δυαδικη φυση των ηλεκτρονιων. Ολα τα βαρια χαρτια  με τα οποια ασχολουνται ερευνητικα κεντρα ανα τον κοσμο με  εξειδικευμενους καθηγητες σε ενα μικρο κομματι της καθε κατηγοριας. Μας  λετε με λιγα λογια οτι ολη αυτη η γνωση συμπυκνωθηκε στον ΠΖ; Και  μαλιστα ο ιδιος εχει χρονο να γυρνα απο εκπομπη σε εκπομπη του Μακη και  να κανει επιδειξεις... Χμμμ... Απολυτως φυσιολογικο. Κι ενας τετοιος  επιστημονας ασχολειται με δυναμο που παιρνει κινηση απο ζαντα ποδηλατου ή  απο το νερο που τρεχει στο καζανακι...*

Ελληνικά διαβάζεται η καταλαβαίνεται ότι νομίζετε (πτυχίο έχουμε  πάρει?). Ειναι η 3η φορά που το επισημένω, Η κβαντομηχανική δεν έχει να  κάνει με την υδρόλυση. 
Δέχομαι την κριτική για το μέγεθος η τρόπο  παραγωγής του Fuel Cell (και όχι όλα μια απάτη είναι), αν είστε σε θέση  να την κάνετε.  Σχετικά με τα ερευνητικά κέντρα αν χρησιμοποιήσουν την  κβαντομηχανική για παραγωγή ενέργειας, από το 1960 (εποχή διαδεδομένης  χρήσης ημιαγωγών) δεν θα χρειαζόμασταν ορυκτά καύσιμα. 

Λόγω ΣΚ βλέπω τα προηγούμενα και επανέρχομαι με σχετικές απαντήσεις.

----------


## Sot pap

*[QUOTE=FreeEnergy;854565]Induction heater; Και αυτό είναι  ...δικιά σας σκέψη; Γιατί το induction heater δεν έχει καμία σχέση με  ...ακτινοβόληση με υψηλές συχνότητες! Άλλα λέει ο Ζωγράφος, για ...ψυχρή  καύση! Έχετε ...βελτιώσει εσείς την εφεύρεση; Την έχετε τροποποιήσει με  κάποιο τρόπο; Γνωρίζετε πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί ένα induction heater;*

Σας το ξαναλέω, εκφράζω την άποψη μου πως μπορεί να είναι  λειτουργικό αυτό το σύστημα. Εκλαϊκευμένες φράσεις, παραθέσεις και αν  τονίζουμε στην λήγουσα η προπαραλήγουσα, πραγματικά δεν με αφορά!*

Προφανώς και δεν έχετε δει κανένα βίντεο παρουσίασης του Ζωγράφου. Για να σας βοηθήσω λιγάκι:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I&t=1775
Από το 29:35 μέχρι το 31:19 όπου λέει καθαρά: "...300 ...200W"*
*Τα έχετε παρακολουθήσει αυτά; Αν όχι μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μας  ξεκαθαρίσετε πώς ένα induction heater ( αφού έτσι λέτε εσείς ότι κάνει  τη διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού ) καταφέρνει να διασπάσει το μόριο του  νερού με ...350mW; Δοκιμάστε μας με "σκληρή" φυσική παρακαλώ..*

Ευχαριστώ  για την παράθεση. Αναφέρεται στα 350mW που δίδεται σε κάτοπτρο Horn με  απολαβή στα 26DB. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ισχύς απολαβής 300W στον  ακτινοβολούμενο χώρο.
Δηλαδή, χημικώς αν δίναμε στο σύστημα (νερό +  κολλοειδής άργυρος) 300 W θερμικής ισχύος θα είχαμε επίσης το ίδιο  αποτέλεσμα της υδρολύσεως. 
Θα μου πείτε, γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιούμε  στην Βιομηχανία συγκολλήσεων κεραίες horn ώστε να βελτιστοποιούμε το  αποτέλεσμα με πολύ μικρότερη ισχύς?
Λογικά λόγω το μεγάλων ρευμάτων  που απαιτούνται αυξάνει κατά πολύ η πολυπλοκότητα και η χρονική  βιωσιμότητα των σχετικών διατάξεων.

----------


## kioan

> Σαμποτάζ Νο 3. Ανεμογεννητριάδες.



Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο σου το κάνει επανειλημμένως, αλλά αν θέλεις να τα διορθώνεις μόνος σου, είχα γράψει εδώ πως μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## nepomuk

Sot pap :   " Σχετικά με τα ερευνητικά κέντρα αν χρησιμοποιήσουν την  κβαντομηχανική για παραγωγή ενέργειας, από το 1960 (εποχή διαδεδομένης  χρήσης ημιαγωγών) δεν θα χρειαζόμασταν ορυκτά καύσιμα. "


Το πρωτο τσανζιστορ - συσκευη στο εμποριο ηταν Γιαπωνεζικο ,αν δεν κανω λαθος.
Δηλ  τα ιαπωνικα ερευνητικα κεντρα , μιας χωρας που στερειται ορυκτων καυσιμων, αλλα
ηγειται της Εφαρμοσμενης ερευνας , συνομοτησαν ; Συνειδητα ; Ολιγωρησαν ; 
Η παγκοσμια κοινοτητα συνεργαζεται επι δεκαετιες στο προγραμμα  ΘερμοΠυρηνικη Συντηξη ,
δαπανωντας τεραστια ποσα  με προς το παρον πενιχρα αποτελεσματα ,πλην της προοδου της
επιστημης. Υπαρχει και εδω συνομοσια ; Μηπως  παρελειψαν και εδω  οι κορυφαιοι επιστημονες
την εφαρμογη στη πραξη της Κβαντομηχανικης ;

----------


## nestoras

Σε γενικες γραμμες δηλαδη, για να καταλαβαινει κι ο μη εξειδικευμενος κοσμος, μας ειπατε μολις οτι ο ΠΖ εφτιαξε μια χημικη μπαταρια;

Εχω την αισθηση οτι προσπαθειτε να μετριασετε το ολο ζητημα γιατι απλα κι εσεις διαβαζοντας αυτα που σας γραφουμε εδω για Giga χερτζικες συχνοτητες ανηκουν μονο στη σφαιρα της φαντασιας του ΠΖ. 

Δεν καταλαβα ουτε για ποιον πηγαινε η φραση "πτυχιο εχουμε παρει" ουτε τη φραση "κρινουμε εκ των αποτελεσματων"... Εσεις κρινετε εκ των αποτελεσματων; Εμεις αν εχουμε παρει πτυχιο;

Να διαγραψουμε απο το μυαλο μας οσα εχουμε δει και ακουσει στα βιντεο για τις μεγαλες συχνοτητες, τα καβιτυ και τη διασπαση νερου μεσω ταλαντωσεων και συντονισμου; Πιστευετε οτι υπαρχουν μαγικα κουτια που παραγουν ενεργεια και κρινετε απο τα αποτελεσματα;

Θα σας ξανατονισω να μη μας αναφερετε γενικες αληθειες για τη λειτουργια χημικων μπαταριων γιατι κατι τετοιο, συμφωνα με ολα τα βιντεακια  και τις περιγραφες του ΠΖ, δεν αναφερθηκε καν. 

Μηπως μας παρουσιασατε αλλη συσκευη; Εχουμε θεσει δεκαδες ερωτηματα εδω μεσα και για κανενα δεν πηραμε ουσιαστικη και τεκμηριωμενη απαντηση για να λυσουμε τις αποριες μας. Αν θυμαμαι καλα ο ΠΖ περιεγραφε στα πρωτα του βιντεο οτι η συσκευη του παραγει απευθειας 230V AC. Γνωριζετε οτι κατι τετοιο ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατο. Δεν τρωμε κουτοχορτο κυριε Παπαδελο για να πιστευουμε οτι βλακεια βλεπουμε μπροστα μας. 

Μπορειτε να μας παρεθεσετε ενα block (χοντρικα διαγραμμα) της συσκευης με τις βαθμιδες παραγωγης και μετατροπης ενεργειας απο την αρχη μεχρι και την εξοδο της συσκευης; Απλα πραγματα, κατανοητα. Ακομη και οι πιο συνθετοι αντιδραστηρες μπορουν να περιγραφουν με αυτον τον τροπο. Στις παρουσιασεις του ΠΖ υπαρχει κατι τετοιο ή ειναι black box? Βαζουμε νερο και λειτουργει;

Θα κανετε ουσιαστικο σχολιασμο πανω σε κατι απο αυτα που ειδαμε; Πιασατε το θεμα σαν ανεξαρτητος ερευνητης και προσπαθειτε να μας αποδειξετε οτι υπαρχουν κυψελες καυσιμου που λειτουργουν αφηνοντας στην ακρη ολες τις συσκευες και ολα τα βιντεο του ΠΖ (ο οποιος μαλιστα εφτιαξε οχι μονο μια τετοια συσκευη αλλα κανα δυο τρεις διαφορετικες για να υπαρχουν λες και μονο με η μια δε θα εφτανε να λυσει το ενεργειακο προβλημα).

Τελικα η εφευρεση ποια ειναι; Η παραγωγη απευθειας ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας ή παραγωγη υδρογονου; Εχετε μπλεχτει κι εσεις φανταζομαι και δεν ξερετε πως να τον ξελασπωσετε μιας και εκτεθεικατε και προσωπικα υποστηριζοντας τον δημοσια.

ΥΓ: Πτυχιο εχουμε παρει και ΜΔΕ Πολυτεχνειου οπως και παρα πολλοι εδω μεσα οποτε οσον αφορα την ενεργειακη ροη οποιασδηποτε συσκευης ή οτιδηποτε αφορα ηλεκτρισμο ειμαστε σιγουροι για αυτα που σας γραφουμε (οπως ειστε κι εσεις σιγουρος οταν μας γραφετε για χημικες αντιδρασεις). Το καλο με την επιστημη ειναι οτι αν ενας τομεας αποδειξει κατι τοτε δε χρειαζεται να ξανααποδειχθει απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο για να χρησιμοποιηθει. Στην περιπτωση του ΠΖ σαν πολλα πραγματα να εχει αποδειξει απο μονος του! Προσωπικα (οπως και παρα πολλα μελη εδω μεσα φανταζομαι) ειμαι διαθεσιμος να μελετησω οποιοδηποτε τεκμηριωμενο διαγραμμα μας παραθεσετε (ποσο μαλιστα και την ιδια τη συσκευη) και να θεσω επι του πρακταιου ερωτηματα. Μην ανησυχειτε δε θα κλεψουμε καμια πατεντα (γιατι φυσικα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα), απλα θα ξεδιαλυνουμε τα "μαυρα κουτια".

----------


## kioan

> Πως θα σας φαινόταν αν σε ζεστό  νερού ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα βάζαμε ράβδο αργυλίου, είχαμε παραγωγή  υδροξέως, διαχωρίζαμε το υδρογόνο το παιρνούσαμε σε fuel cell και βγάζαμε 500W. Τζάμπα ενέργεια και πάλι για τους αδαής θα διαφημιζόταν.



Η αρχική δήλωση του ΠΖ ήταν: *παραγωγή ενέργειας από το νερό.*
Δεν είχε μιλήσει ποτέ για χρήση άλλων πηγών ενέργειας, για μετατροπή πχ της ηλιακής σε υδρογόνο. 
Ισχυριζόταν πως αυτό ήταν κάτι που το είχε κατασκευάσει και λειτουργούσε. Δεν το είδαμε ποτέ σε λειτουργία.


Στη συνέχεια, όταν άρχισε να ζορίζεται, άλλαξε τον ισχυρισμό του σε: *παραγωγή ενέργειας από το νερό σε συνδυασμό με αναλώσιμα μέταλλα.
*Εξακολουθούσε να μην αναφέρει πουθενά την χρήση άλλων πηγών ενέργειας. 
Ισχυριζόταν πως αυτό ήταν κάτι που το είχε κατασκευάσει και λειτουργούσε. Δεν το είδαμε ποτέ σε λειτουργία.


Τώρα έρχεστε και μας λέτε πως αυτό που ήθελε πραγματικά να πει ήταν: _χρήση ανανεώσιμης πηγής ενέργειας για μετατροπή νερού σε υδρογόνο με χρήση αναλώσιμων μετάλλων_.
Εξακολουθεί να ισχύει ο ισχυρισμός του πως αυτό είναι κάτι που το έχει κατασκευάσει και λειτουργεί. Εξακολουθεί να αρνείται πεισματικά να το δείξει σε λειτουργία υπό διαφανείς συνθήκες και να γίνουν οι ανάλογες μετρήσεις που θα αποδείξουν αδιαμφισβήτητα τους ισχυρισμούς του.


Προβλέπω κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον να ανακαλύπτει (με την σχετική χρονική καθυστέρηση που διακρίνει όλες του τις ανακαλύψεις των σύγχρονων τεχνολογιών) την ύπαρξη σύγχρονων φωτοβολταϊκών κυψελών και να προσπαθεί να πείσει τα κοπάδια των φανατισμένων οπαδών του πως πάντα σε αυτήν την τεχνολογία αναφερόταν  :Lol: 




Πρόκειται για τον άνθρωπο που εν έτη 2017 ανακάλυψε τα στοιχεία peltier (ανακάλυψη του 1834) και τα παρουσίασε ως την ενεργειακή επανάσταση.

Πρόκειται για τον άνθρωπο που ισχυρίστηκε πως μπορεί να μετατρέπει την βαρύτητα σε δωρεάν ενέργεια (τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιείται συστηματικά από τον 18ο αιώνα για παραγωγή ενέργειας).

Πρόκειται για τον άνθρωπο που ισχυρίζεται πως μπορεί να συνδέσει απεριόριστο αριθμό όμοιων υδροστροβίλων σε μία δεδομένη παροχή νερού, και να παίρνει το άθροισμα της ενέργειας που θα παρήγαγε η κάθε μία από αυτές αν ήταν μόνη της στον ίδιο αγωγό.

----------


## nestoras

> Ευχαριστώ  για την παράθεση. Αναφέρεται στα 350mW που δίδεται σε κάτοπτρο Horn με  απολαβή στα 26DB. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ισχύς απολαβής 300W στον  ακτινοβολούμενο χώρο.
> Δηλαδή, χημικώς αν δίναμε στο σύστημα (νερό +  κολλοειδής άργυρος) 300 W θερμικής ισχύος θα είχαμε επίσης το ίδιο  αποτέλεσμα της υδρολύσεως.



Κυριε Sot Pap, δυστυχως και μονο η παραπανω σας εκφραση δειχνει οτι χρειαζεστε πολλα μαθηματα στο μαθημα "κεραιες". Επειδη δεν το κατεχετε καθολου το αντικειμενο καλυτερα να μην ξαναγραψτε κατι τετοιο χονδροειδες λανθασμενο συμπερασμα.

Ξερετε ποση ενεργεια θα εκπεμψει μια κεραια που δεχεται στην εισοδο της 350mW?

Η απαντηση ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ απλη: 350mW και κατι ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ.

----------


## Sot pap

*





 Αρχικό μήνυμα από nestoras


Κυριε Sot Pap, δυστυχως και μονο η παραπανω σας εκφραση δειχνει οτι χρειαζεστε πολλα μαθηματα στο μαθημα "κεραιες". Επειδη δεν το κατεχετε καθολου το αντικειμενο καλυτερα να μην ξαναγραψτε κατι τετοιο χονδροειδες λανθασμενο συμπερασμα.

Ξερετε ποση ενεργεια θα εκπεμψει μια κεραια που δεχεται στην εισοδο της 350mW?

Η απαντηση ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ απλη: 350mW και κατι ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ.



*

?????

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calcula...lification.htm

----------


## kioan

> ?????
> 
> http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calcula...lification.htm



Έχεις μπερδέψει την ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύ, με την ενεργό ισοτροπικά ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύ (EIRP)  :Wink: 

Την ίδια σύγχυση έχει στο κεφάλι του και ο ΠΖ, αλλά η διαφορά του είναι πως εκείνος δηλώνει και πολυετή εμπειρία σε ραδιοπομπούς και κεραίες  :Lol: , ενώ εσύ ως ένα βαθμό δικαιολογείσαι καθώς δεν είναι του άμεσου γνωστικού σου πεδίου.

----------


## leosedf

> ?????
> 
> http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calcula...lification.htm



Ε ναι.... Τώρα φαίνεται ότι όντως έχεις μεσάνυχτα.

----------


## kioan

> Ε ναι.... Τώρα φαίνεται ότι όντως έχεις μεσάνυχτα.



_Μ' όποιον δάσκαλο καθίσεις, τέτοια γράμματα θα μάθεις._

Μεγάλος δάσκαλος ο Πολύ Ζαβός, αριστούχος, αλλά χωρίς πτυχίο  :Lol:  


Ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον να καταλάβουν πως έσπασε και αυτή η φούσκα του πολλαπλασιασμού ενέργειας στην συσκευή-απάτη.  Ίδωμεν! Ο έξυπνος παραδέχεται... Ο πονηρός δικαιολογείται... Ο ηλίθιος επιμένει.

----------


## Sot pap

[QUOTE=kioan;854746]Έχεις μπερδέψει την ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύ, με την ενεργό ισοτροπικά ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύ (EIRP)  :Wink: 

Εξετάζω το αποτέλεσμα της και το θεωρώ ανάλογο της θερμικής παροχής ισχύος. Δηλ τα 0,35W σε απολαβή 26DB δίνουν ανάλογο 200W.  
Μια φυσική προσέγγιση είναι ότι στην ακτινοβολία έχουμε πολύ μεγαλύτερη απορρόφηση σε σχέση με την επαγωγική μεταφορά βάση θερμότητας.  
Το γιατί, διότι στην ακτινοβόληση έχουμε καλύτερη χρήση του χώρου και της επιφάνειας που γίνεται αποδεκτή.

----------


## nick1974

> ?????
> 
> http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calcula...lification.htm




Το κουλουβαχατο λοιπον σε ολο του το μεγαλειο...
Ας φτιαξουμε λοιπον μια συστοιχια κεραιων με 100000db και με ενα κινητο να ηλεκτροδοτησουμε τον πλανητη  :hahahha: 
Εννοιες οπως EIRP και αποσταση καλυψης αναλογα την απολαβη ας τις γραψουμε ...στα διπλωματα μας (αν εχετε κατι τετοιο) κι ας παρουμε ως πραγματικοτητα οτι μας λεει ενας ζαβος απατεωνας ημιασχετος ταχυδακτυλουργος της κακιας ωρας, που επειδη βαζει κεραια με μεγαλη απολαβη (βασικα ενα βραστηρα νερου βαζει αλλα τεσπα) ενισχυει την ....ΙΣΧΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Θαυυμαστικα απο δω ως εκει που ποιανει το Hubble κι ακομα παραπερα).

Αγαπητε φιλε, οπως κι αν σε λενε ελπιζω για το καλο της οποιας φημης σου (αν τεσπα εισαι οντως κατι σε Φυσικος η οτιδηποτε εχει σχεση με θετικες επιστημες) το "σωτηρης παπαδελος" να ειναι καποιο ψευδωνιμο, κι οχι το πραγματικο σου ονομα, γιατι αυτη σου η υποστηριξη στα τσακνοτσουκαλα με τις μεγαλες απολαβες δεν ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο για το βιογραφικο σου.

Ερωτηξη: γιατι ο ερευνητοπιθικος θελει μεγαλη απολαβη για να στειλει τα μικροκυμματα σε ενα κουβα νερο? ο πομπος θα ειναι εδω και κουβας θα βρισκεται στην Κρητη?   :Lol:  (ετσι λειτουργει η απολαβη, οχι μεσα σε ενα κουβα)







> Εξετάζω το αποτέλεσμα της και το θεωρώ ανάλογο της θερμικής παροχής ισχύος. Δηλ τα 0,35W σε απολαβή 26DB δίνουν ανάλογο 200W.



 :Brick wall: 


οχι δε δουλευει ετσι η απολαβη, αλλα τι καλα που θα ταν να ταν ετσι

----------


## Sot pap

[QUOTE=nick1974;854750]Το κουλουβαχατο λοιπον σε ολο του το μεγαλειο...
*Ας φτιαξουμε λοιπον μια συστοιχια κεραιων με 100000db και με ενα κινητο να ηλεκτροδοτησουμε τον πλανητη*  :hahahha: 
Αν είχαμε ανάλογο ποσό κολλοειδής αργύρου ή άλλου απορροφητικού μέσου, δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα.

Τα άλλα περι προσωπικού, επιστροφή στον οχετό από όπου προέρχονται!

----------


## kioan

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από nick1974
> 
> 
> Το κουλουβαχατο λοιπον σε ολο του το μεγαλειο...
> *Ας φτιαξουμε λοιπον μια συστοιχια κεραιων με 100000db και με ενα κινητο να ηλεκτροδοτησουμε τον πλανητη* 
> 
> 
> 
> Αν είχαμε ανάλογο ποσό κολλοειδής αργύρου ή άλλου απορροφητικού μέσου, δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα.




Σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύεις πως αν μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί μια υποθετική κεραία με τέτοια απολαβή και υπήρχε και ανάλογη ποσότητα κολλοειδούς αργύρου, θα μπορούσες πχ με 1 Watt είσοδο να παράγεις ποσότητα υδρογόνου που η καύση του να αποδίδει ισοδύναμη ενέργεια άνω του 1 Watt;

Και το μόνα σου εμπόδια σχετικά με αυτό το υποθετικό σενάριο θεωρείς πως είναι μόνο η κατασκευή μιας τόσο μεγάλης κεραίας και η εύρεση της αντίστοιχης ποσότητας του απορροφητικού μέσου; 

Σοβαρολογείς;

----------


## nick1974

[QUOTE=Sot pap;854751]



> Τα άλλα περι προσωπικού, επιστροφή στον οχετό από όπου προέρχονται!



ο οχετος σε πειραξε... (που δεν υπηρξε απεναντι σου αλλα τεσπα, ας πουμε οτι εισαι ευαισθητουλης)






> Αν είχαμε ανάλογο ποσό κολλοειδής αργύρου ή άλλου απορροφητικού μέσου, δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα.



και θες και ευγενιες...







> Σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύεις πως αν μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί μια υποθετική κεραία με τέτοια απολαβή και υπήρχε και ανάλογη ποσότητα κολλοειδούς αργύρου, θα μπορούσες πχ με 1 Watt είσοδο να παράγεις ποσότητα υδρογόνου που η καύση του να αποδίδει ισοδύναμη ενέργεια άνω του 1 Watt;
> 
> Και το μόνα σου εμπόδια σχετικά με αυτό το υποθετικό σενάριο θεωρείς πως είναι μόνο η κατασκευή μιας τόσο μεγάλης κεραίας και η εύρεση της αντίστοιχης ποσότητας του απορροφητικού μέσου; 
> 
> Σοβαρολογείς;



προφανως σοβαρολογει...
πρεπει να βγαλε το ιδιο Φυσικο με τον πζ και να χε τους νομπελιστες μεντορες του papαρα αλλιως αν οντως πλεον ετσι τους βγαζουν ας τα καψουμε τετοια πανεπιστημια

----------


## Sot pap

> Σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύεις πως αν μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί μια υποθετική κεραία με τέτοια απολαβή και υπήρχε και ανάλογη ποσότητα κολλοειδούς αργύρου, θα μπορούσες πχ με 1 Watt είσοδο να παράγεις ποσότητα υδρογόνου που η καύση του να αποδίδει ισοδύναμη ενέργεια άνω του 1 Watt;
> 
> Σοβαρολογείς;




Προσθέτοντας και ανάλογο νερό στις ανάλογες συχνότητες. Εν ολίγοις το αποτέλεσμα της ισοεντροπικής ενεργού ισχύς θα μποροὐσε να θεωρηθεί ανάλογο της θερμικής ισχύς σε μια κατάλυση και λογικά αυτή θα είναι η ιδιοτητα του κολλοειδούς αργύρου σε συγκεκριμένη ακτινοβολία.

----------


## nick1974

> Εν ολίγοις το αποτέλεσμα της* ισοεντροπικής* ενεργού ισχύς




πολυ ομορφη λεξη, αλλα καλο ειναι οταν χρησιμοποιεις κατι ανευ νοηματος απλα για ψαρωτικους λογους να το κανεις απεναντι στα προβατα του δικου σας φορουμ κι οχι σε επαγγελματιες με αληθινα πτυχια, γνωσεις και που δουλευουν σε αληθινα projects του πραγματικου κοσμου χαρη στα οποια δε κυκλοφορειτε με ροπαλα και δε σας τρωνε οι αρκουδες.

Απο που κι ως που ειναι ισοεντροπικη η ενεργη ισχυς που χρησιμοποιειται -υπατειθεται τεσπα- ΓΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ?????????????????????? 


Οτι να ναι...
πραγματικα οτι να ναι...

γιουπι για για γιουπι γιουπι γιααα...

----------


## leosedf

Ντάξει μετά από συζήτηση βγαίνεις πιο ηλίθιος.
Τα λένε και τα πιστεύουν κιόλας, τα λένε σοβαρά..

Σαν να μιλάω εγώ για νέους τρόπους χημειοθεραπείας με πετρέλαιο.

----------

nick1974 (15-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Απο που κι ως που ειναι ισοεντροπικη η ενεργη ισχυς που χρησιμοποιειται -υπατειθεται τεσπα- ΓΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ??????????????????????



Η Λέξη ανάλογο απλά μας διέφυγε? Πτυχιο έχουμε βγάλει η όλα με μέσον ?

----------


## nick1974

> Η Λέξη ανάλογο απλά μας διέφυγε? Πτυχιο έχουμε βγάλει η όλα με μέσον ?



βρε κακομοιρη για πες μου τι εχεις αναλαβει στη ζωη σου εκτος απ την υποστηριξη του μικροαπατεωνα,  που θα πεις και για πτυχια με μεσον.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Εν ολίγοις το αποτέλεσμα της ισοεντροπικής ενεργού ισχύς θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ανάλογο της θερμικής ισχύς σε μια κατάλυση και λογικά αυτή θα είναι η ιδιοτητα του κολλοειδούς αργύρου σε συγκεκριμένη ακτινοβολία.



Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα... δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να σου το εξηγήσω. 
Από αυτά που γράφεις φαίνεται πως δεν έχεις κατανοήσει τι ακριβώς είναι η EIRP, προσπαθείς να την κατανοήσεις συγκρίνοντάς την λανθασμένα με άλλες γνώριμες σε εσένα έννοιες, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να γίνει καθώς πρόκειται για εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα.


Δεν γνωριζόμαστε για να έχω κάτι προσωπικό μαζί σου και ειλικρινά το λέω με κάθε καλή διάθεση:
Μην μένεις προσκολλημένος στα όσα έχει πει ο ΠΖ κατά καιρούς, μόνο και μόνο για να υποστηρίξει μια απάτη. Οι ισχυρισμοί του, ο ένας μετά τον άλλο, έχουν καταρριφθεί και είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο πως στην καλύτερη πρόκειται για τεράστια ημιμάθεια από πλευράς του ή στην χειρότερη για εσκεμμένα ψεύδη.
Έχεις κατά καιρούς αναφέρει τεχνολογίες που όντως υπάρχουν, είναι επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες και μελετημένες. Το λάθος σου είναι πως προσπαθείς να τις στρεβλώσεις ώστε να ταιριάξουν με το ζόρι στο παραμύθι του ΠΖ, αντί να απαιτείς από τον ΠΖ να μας πει επάνω σε ποιες ακλόνητες επιστημονικές βάσεις στηρίζεται το κατασκεύασμά του.

----------


## rama

Φίλε SotPap, η κατευθυντικότητα στις κεραίες είναι που δίνει το όφελος σε σχέση με μία κεραία (ισοδύναμης εκπομπής) που ακτινοβολεί 360 μοίρες. Η ισχύς εκπομπής παραμένει ίδια, αλλά στον δέκτη εμφανίζεται αυξημένο σήμα σαν να ερχόταν από μία μη-κατευθυντική κεραία με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ εκπομπής.
Κάτι ανάλογο πχ υπάρχει και στους φακούς, ή τα φανάρια των αυτοκινήτων. Αν η λάμπα των 60w ακτινοβολούσε σε όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, ελάχιστα θα φώτιζε. Επειδή όμως συγκεντρώνεται ως δέσμη σε ένα μικρό φάσμα κατεύθυνσης, εμφανίζεται να ακτινοβολεί σαν να έχει τεράστια ισχύ.
Σημειωτέον οτι τέτοιο όφελος υπάρχει τόσο στην κεραία εκπομπής, όσο και στης λήψης. Η yagi (κλασικό "ψαροκόκκαλο" τηλεόρασης) είναι μία τέτοια περίπτωση.

----------

nestoras (16-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

αυτο το στορυ με την απολαβη μου θυμιζει εναν αλλο μαγνητακια αεικινητο (εχει περασει κι απο δω μεσα) που χε αγορασει κατι laser της πλακας και ελεγε οτι με καταλληλους φακους θα εκοβε ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑ!!!! (εβαλε και τα γυαλια το βλημα για το πειραμμα μη τυχον και τα παιδικα λεντακια τον σταβωσουν :Lol:  )
Η ιδια ακριβως συζητηση ειχε γινει, τελικα τον εβαλα να κανει το πειραμμα (οι θεοι να το κανουν) για να το καταλαβει μονος του...

----------


## Panoss

> πολυ ομορφη λεξη, αλλα καλο ειναι οταν χρησιμοποιεις κατι ανευ νοηματος απλα για ψαρωτικους λογους να το κανεις απεναντι στα προβατα του δικου σας φορουμ κι οχι σε επαγγελματιες με αληθινα πτυχια, γνωσεις και που δουλευουν σε αληθινα projects του πραγματικου κοσμου χαρη στα οποια δε κυκλοφορειτε με ροπαλα και *δε σας τρωνε οι αρκουδες*.



Ώστε εσύ φταις γι αυτό; ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ;
ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΠΟΙΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΦΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΖ και είναι υποχρεωτικό να πας, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το αποφύγεις.
Θα έρθουν δυο κύριοι να σε παραλάβουν, φόρα την ποδιά σου από το δημοτικό.

----------


## nick1974

> Ώστε εσύ φταις γι αυτό; ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ;
> ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΠΟΙΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΦΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΖ και είναι υποχρεωτικό να πας, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το αποφύγεις.
> Θα έρθουν δυο κύριοι να σε παραλάβουν, φόρα την ποδιά σου από το δημοτικό.



χαχαχαχα ομολογησα  :Tongue2: 

εδω που τα λεμε... στους τυπους θα αξιζε να τους αμολησουν σε ενα νησι μαζι με τον εφευρετοπιθικο και τα τσακνοτσουκαλα του και να ζεσταθουν μ αυτα (δεν ειναι καν απο ξυλο να τα καψεις τουλαχιστο)

----------


## Satcom

> αυτο το στορυ με την απολαβη μου θυμιζει εναν αλλο μαγνητακια αεικινητο (εχει περασει κι απο δω μεσα) που χε αγορασει κατι laser της πλακας και ελεγε οτι με καταλληλους φακους θα εκοβε ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑ!!!! (εβαλε και τα γυαλια το βλημα για το πειραμμα μη τυχον και τα παιδικα λεντακια τον σταβωσουν )
> Η ιδια ακριβως συζητηση ειχε γινει, τελικα τον εβαλα να κανει το πειραμμα (οι θεοι να το κανουν) για να το καταλαβει μονος του...



Ωχ.. *πότε* έγινε αυτό και το έχασα?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Σας το ξαναλέω, εκφράζω την άποψη μου πως μπορεί να είναι  λειτουργικό  αυτό το σύστημα. Εκλαϊκευμένες φράσεις, παραθέσεις και αν  τονίζουμε  στην λήγουσα η προπαραλήγουσα, πραγματικά δεν με αφορά!



Κι όμως ήρθατε να ...στηρίξετε την *απάτη* Ζωγράφου! Ενώ ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος δήλωσε δεξιά κι αριστερά για* διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού με βομβαρδισμό από έβδομες αρμονικές*, ενώ δήλωσε ξανά και ξανά για *ψυχρή καύση* εσείς ήρθατε εδώ κύριε Sot pap για να ...εκφράσετε την άποψή σας; *Και πώς η άποψή σας δείχνει / αποδείχνει ότι δεν είναι απάτη η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου;* Δεν έχει καμία σχέση ο τονισμός εδώ. Ξεκάθαρα παραδέχεστε ότι αυτή η ...θεώρηση της εφεύρεσης είναι η άποψή σας. Τότε τι συζητάμε;* Είναι αυτό που λέει και δείχνει ο Ζωγράφος απάτη ναι ή όχι;* Γιατί δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που νομίζετε / θέλετε / πιστεύετε ότι είναι...





> *Προφανώς και δεν έχετε δει κανένα βίντεο παρουσίασης του Ζωγράφου. Για να σας βοηθήσω λιγάκι:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I&t=1775
> Από το 29:35 μέχρι το 31:19 όπου λέει καθαρά: "...300 ...200W"*
> *Τα έχετε παρακολουθήσει αυτά; Αν όχι μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μας   ξεκαθαρίσετε πώς ένα induction heater ( αφού έτσι λέτε εσείς ότι κάνει   τη διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού ) καταφέρνει να διασπάσει το μόριο του   νερού με ...350mW; Δοκιμάστε μας με "σκληρή" φυσική παρακαλώ..*
> 
> Ευχαριστώ  για την παράθεση. Αναφέρεται στα 350mW που δίδεται σε  κάτοπτρο Horn με  απολαβή στα 26DB. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ισχύς απολαβής  300W στον  ακτινοβολούμενο χώρο.
> Δηλαδή, χημικώς αν δίναμε στο σύστημα (νερό +  κολλοειδής άργυρος) 300 W  θερμικής ισχύος θα είχαμε επίσης το ίδιο  αποτέλεσμα της υδρολύσεως. 
> Θα μου πείτε, γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιούμε  στην Βιομηχανία συγκολλήσεων  κεραίες horn ώστε να βελτιστοποιούμε το  αποτέλεσμα με πολύ μικρότερη  ισχύς?
> Λογικά λόγω το μεγάλων ρευμάτων  που απαιτούνται αυξάνει κατά πολύ η  πολυπλοκότητα και η χρονική  βιωσιμότητα των σχετικών διατάξεων.



Η φράση που υπογράμισα δείχνει πόσο λάθος είστε και συγγνώμη που το γράφω έτσι ώμα. Αν με 350mW έχουμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα που έχουμε με 300W *τι την θέλουμε* τότε την ρημάδα την διάσπαση του νερού; Δεν έχουμε ξεκάθαρη υπεραπόδοση ( overunity ) εδώ; Μπορούμε πολύ απλά κι ωραία να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτό το ...πλεόνασμα ( αδόκιμος όρος αλλά βολεύει εδώ )! Γράφετε αλλού ότι χρησιμοποιεί τον κολλοειδή άργυρο σαν "ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φακό". Και σας ρωτώ λοιπόν: γιατί να μπλέκουμε με διασπασεις και κυψέλες καυσίμου και παρακάμψεις απαγορευτικών αρχών Καρνό, όταν με μια τέτοια κατασκευή μπορούμε από 350mW να έχουμε αποτελέσματα ισοδύναμα με 300W; Φυσικά ...παραβλέπουμε το γεγονός ότι ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος λέει ξεκάθαρα πως το σύστημα κεραιών* μετατρέπει* τα 350mW σε 200.
Άντε να δεχτώ ότι ο κολλοειδής άργυρος λειτουργεί σαν ...ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός συνειδητοποιούμε το *μέγεθος της εστίασης της ενέργειας*; Πόσο είναι; Μερικά άτομα; Στο μέγεθος των αιωρούμενων σωματιδίων; Και πάλι *πόση ενέργεια ανα μονάδα επιφάνειας εστιάζεται εκεί*; Μήπως ...350mW; Η είσοδος δηλαδή; Γιατί ένας φακός *δεν ενισχύει* ποτέ! Εστιάζει ναι.* Ενίσχυση όχι όμως*! Και για να σας προλλάβω να μην γίνετε ρεζίλι όπως οι άλλοι αδαείς που γράφουν στο facebook για τον μεγεθυντικό φακό με τον οποίο μπορούμε να βάλουμε φωτιά σε χαρτιά και ξερά χόρτα μια μέρα με λιακάδα να σας θυμίσω ότι η ενέργεια που έρχεται από τον ήλιο είναι ( https://ag.tennessee.edu/solar/Pages...%20Energy.aspx ) *1000 W/m2* !!! Εντάξει είναι για ( σχεδόν ) ιδανικές συνθήκες άντε να πούμε ...500W/m2. *Πεντακόσια βατ ανα τετραγωνικό μέτρο* εστιάζει κάποιος με ένα μεγεθυντικό φακό και βάζει φωτιά σε χαρτιά. Εσείς υποστηρίζετε ότι αν εστιαστούν 350mW θα διασπάσουν το μόριο του νερού;

Για την απολαβή δεν θα σχολιάσω. Προφανώς και δεν καταλαβαίνεις πώς λειτουργεί και τι πραγματικά είναι. Ήρθες όμως σε ένα φορουμ με ...ηλεκτρονικούς να τους πεις "έλα παππού να σε δείξω τα αμπελοχώραφά σου"  :Biggrin: 

Για την οικονομία του θέματος να παρακαλέσω τον κύριο Γεώργιο να διαβάσει προσεκτικά πώς όλα όσα αναφέρω εδώ *είναι ερωτήσεις για να απαντήσει ο κύριος Sot Pap*. Γιατί θα αρχίσει πάλι να με βρίζει γράφοντας ότι έκανα αστρονομικές βλακείες δηλώνοντας ότι ο κολλοειδής άργυρος είναι ...ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός.





> Εξετάζω το αποτέλεσμα της και το θεωρώ ανάλογο της θερμικής παροχής ισχύος. Δηλ τα 0,35W σε απολαβή 26DB δίνουν ανάλογο 200W.  
> Μια φυσική προσέγγιση είναι ότι στην ακτινοβολία έχουμε πολύ μεγαλύτερη  απορρόφηση σε σχέση με την επαγωγική μεταφορά βάση θερμότητας.  
> Το γιατί, διότι στην ακτινοβόληση έχουμε καλύτερη χρήση του χώρου και της επιφάνειας που γίνεται αποδεκτή.



Το υπογραμισμένο δείχνει κύριε Sot pap ότι κάπου ...δεν συννενοούμαστε. Ναι με την ακτινοβόληση έχουμε μεγαλύτερη αποροφόση. Πόση όμως; 350mW!! *Τριακόσια πενήντα χιλιοστά του βάτ* !!!! Δηλαδή αν με την μεταφορά θερμότητας μεταφέρονται 290 από τα 350 με την ακτινοβόληση μεταφέρονται 300 από τα 350 ή και όλα! Όχι όμως ...300W !!!! Πώς τα 350mW έγιναν 300W; Και από πότε 350mW ακτινοβολούμενα παράγουν έργο ισοδύναμο με 300W; Αυτό δεν ρώτησα και πριν; Μόνο με αυτό το στάδιο έχουμε λύσει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα γιατί ήδη έχουμε ...υπεραπόδοση!





> Προσθέτοντας και ανάλογο νερό στις ανάλογες  συχνότητες. Εν ολίγοις το αποτέλεσμα της ισοεντροπικής ενεργού ισχύς θα  μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ανάλογο της θερμικής ισχύς σε μια κατάλυση και  λογικά αυτή θα είναι η ιδιοτητα του κολλοειδούς αργύρου σε συγκεκριμένη  ακτινοβολία.



Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος αλλάζοντας την διατύπωσή σας ( κύριε Γεώργιε λόγια του Sot Pap είναι! ): Αν προσθέσουμε κολλοειδή άργυρο σε ένα δοχείο με νερό μπορούμε να το διασπάσουμε με ισοδύναμα ...μικρότερη παροχή ενέργειας; Μόνο και μόνο αλλάζοντας τη συχνότητα της παρεχόμενης ενέργειας; Εντάξει. Ακούγεται αρκετά καλό αυτό. Μήπως θα μπορούσατε τώρα να μας δείξτε σε ποιό σημείο της Ηλεκτροφασματικής Θεωρίας Ζωγράφου ( ναι υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα ) λέγεται αυτό;

----------

kioan (15-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Ωχ.. *πότε* έγινε αυτό και το έχασα?




δεν εγινε εντος φορουμ...
μου ζητησε πρωτα να του προγραμματισω καποια cotrollers της siemens και καποια κινεζικα, (ως εκει ολα καλα και πληρωσε στο ακεραιο) και μετα μου ζητησε να του βγαλω σχεδιο για controllers που να εχουν την αξιοπιστια των siemens, ολα τα functions των κινεζικων και ακομα μερικα ωστε να παντρευονται μεταξυ τους χωρις εξωτερικες καρτες και plc, και να ειναι φθηνοτερα απ τα κινεζικα!!!!!!!!!!!!! κι αυτο σε 2-3 βδομαδες  :hahahha: 
Οσο προσπαθουσα να του δωσω να καταλαβει οτι αυτο ειναι αδυνατον τοοσο επεμενε οτι δεν ηθελα να τον βοηθησω!!!! Το αποκορυφωμα ηταν οταν μου ζητησε ενα αεικινητο!!! (η μαλλον για την ακριβεια ενα τροπο να παρει ρευμα απο το αεικινητο που ειχε φτιαξει!!! ) τρελη ιστορια μιλαμε.
Οταν του απεδειξα με τα πολλα οτι ειχε κανει λαθος στις μετρησεις κι οτι τελικα αυτο με τα μαγνητακια και τα μοτερακια δεν ειναι αεικινητο πρεπει να χασε 50 χρονια απ τη ζωη του (στην αρχη εψαχνε να βρει το λαθος μου, μετα καταλαβε το δικο του και μετα εβαλε τα κλαμματα!!!! )

----------


## nepomuk

Πιο πανω  ο Σωτηρης απεδωσε την προς το παρον Εξαρτηση της ανθρωποτητας απο τα ορυκτα Καυσιμα,
στην μη Υιοθετηση της Κβαντομηχανικης , σε Συνομοσιες Ντιλερ φωτοβολταικων , οπως ο Παπ , τωρα και ανεμομυλων ,
η τεσπα σε ολιγωρια,  η στη μη γεννεση της ιδιοφυιας που θα κανει την υπερβαση στο Ενεργειακο .
Παραλειποντας το τελευταιο , οδηγουμεθα στο συμπερασμα  -αν το τραβηξουμε λιγακι- οτι
Ο Γαιδαρος  ΠΕΤΑΕΙ.
Σε κατι τετοια βασιστηκε η διαχειριση του φορουμ  για να τροποποιησει τον τιτλο του νημματος :
Παραγωγη Ενεργειας -Απατη Ζωγραφου !!! , δικασε και καταδικασε  δηλ  .Αλλα  αν πεταει ο Γαιδαρος ....

----------


## leosedf

Καλά φάε δυο μέρες για να μην πετάγεσαι και πετάς ασυναρτησίες  ενδιάμεσα και τα λέμε. Αν επιθυμείς αναβάθμιση πες μου. (μετά από 2 μέρες)

----------


## VaselPi

Διακρίνω μία έπαρση στα τελευταία μηνύματα του κ. *nepomuk*, καθώς πιστεύει μάλλον, ότι με την παρέμβασή του συνέβαλε στην έναρξη του επιστημονικού διαλόγου στο Φόρουμ. Αυτά που βλέπω και διαβάζω - μόνο διάλογος δεν είναι. 
   Μάταια τα μέλη του Φόρουμ προσπαθούν να εξηγήσουν στον κ. *George Pap* (τώρα έχουμε και τον κ. *Sot* *pap*, που τα μηνύματά του μoυ θυμίζουν την ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ) ότι είναι θύμα μίας χονδροκομμένης απάτης. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω, γιατί δεν βλέπει την απάτη;
Έστω ότι τα επιχειρήματα της Ηλεκτρονικής δεν τα καταλαβαίνει. Δεκτό, καθότι τα επιχειρήματα αυτά δεν τα καταλαβαίνουν ακόμη και κάποιοι Φυσικοί.     Αλλά προβλήματα σωστής χρίσεις βασικών εννοιών διαπιστώνω και σε θέματα Φυσικής, Χημείας και Φυσικοχημείας. Για παράδειγμα, στο Post 2755 του κ. *George Pap* διαβάζουμε:

«_Αυτό που σκοπίμως παραβλέπουν οι περισσότεροι είναι η ενέργεια που προέρχεται από τον ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ. Αν παραβλέψουμε αυτήν την παράμετρο τότε από τα 300mW στα 800W θα έχουμε απόδοση 2666_%.»

   Το ζήτημα είναι ότι στο συντονισμό, το σύστημα δεν αποθηκεύει πρόσθετη ενέργεια πέραν αυτής που ο διεγέρτης καταβάλλει στον ταλαντωτή. Περιέργως, ο κ. *George Pap* πιστεύει το αντίθετο, δηλαδή ο συντονισμός, από μόνος του, συμβάλει στην απελευθέρωση κάποιας πρόσθετής και αποθηκευμένης στον ταλαντωτή ενέργειας, που ασφαλώς για έναν Φυσικό η σκέψη αυτή είναι εσφαλμένη.
Την Πηγή αυτής της εσφαλμένης άποψης την εντοπίζουμε στο Post 2824, δηλαδή στην εικόνα που έχει ο κ. *George Pap* για το συντονισμό του μορίου του νερού:

«_Αυτό που παραβλέπουν όλοι είναι ότι η ενεργειακή μπαρέρια της διάσπασης του νερού μειώνεται με την βοήθεια του συντονισμού, απελευθερώνοντας την ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στους μοριακούς δεσμούς του._»

   Συγνώμη, αλά αυτά δεν μπορούν να γράφονται από έναν Χημικό. Καμία χημική ενέργεια δεν αποθηκεύεται στο μόριο του νερού, ώστε μετά με κάποιον τρόπο να απελευθερωθεί. Αν υποθέσουμε μηδενική την ενέργεια των 3 ατόμων στο άπειρό, στο μόριο, η ολική τους ενέργεια είναι αρνητικότερη κατά 9,5 eV. Τα 4,4 eV ενέργειας _απελευθερώνονται_ όταν σχηματίζεται ο δεσμός ΟΗ, ενώ άλλα 5,1 eV _απελευθερώνονται_ όταν προσκολλάται και το δεύτερο άτομο του υδρογόνου. Σύνολο, εγκλείονται 9,5 eV ενέργειας ανά μόριο. Είναι μεγάλο λάθος να λέμε ότι αυτά τα 9,5 eV ενέργειας είναι αποθηκευμένα στο μόριο του νερού, καθότι αυτά είχαν διαφύγει στην ατμόσφαιρα, στο διάστημα ή τέλος, μεταφέρθηκαν στην μπριζόλα του κ. Καλογεράκη, που του μαγείρεψε η γυναικά του στην κουζίνα υδρογόνου. 
Θα το τονίσω ακόμη μία φορά: Η διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού μπορεί να γίνει _μόνο με καταβολή ενέργειας_, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο. 5,1 eV για την απόσπαση του πρώτου υδρογόνου και άλλα 4,4 eV για την απόσπαση του δεύτερου. Έτσι έχουν τα θέματα τα ενεργειακά. 
   Είναι περιττό να σημειωθεί ότι το μοντέλο αυτό είναι του κ. *George Pap* και όχι του Π.Ζ, ο οποίος υποστήριζε το μοντέλο μείωσης της ενέργειας διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού, ακολουθώντας την αφελή και επιπόλαια σκέψη: «Θα διασπάσω το νερό στο συντονισμό, καταβάλλοντας ενέργεια μικρότερη από αυτή που εκλύεται στην καύση των 2 αερίων. Τη διαφορά των 2 ενεργειών, θα την τσεπώσω!» 
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (15-10-18), 

nestoras (16-10-18)

----------


## Panoss

> μου ζητησε ενα αεικινητο!!!



Θέλω κι εγώ! Και χωρίς τέλη κυκλοφορίας παρακαλώ! Και να μπαίνει και δακτύλιο. Και να με πληρώνει κι ένα ευρώ το χιλιόμετρο (μόνο), δεν είμαι και κάνας πλεονέχτης και είμαι και ολιγαρκής.
Δεν είμαι κάνας ανυπόμονος όμως, μπορώ να περιμένω και μια βδομάδα αν χρειαστεί.
(σι μπιζάκι αν υπάρχει)

----------


## nick1974

> Συγνώμη, αλά αυτά δεν μπορούν να γράφονται από έναν Χημικό.



Βασιλη αυτα δε γραφτηκαν απο κανενα χημικο, αλλα απο εναν απιθανο τυπο που δηλωνε αυτοδημιουργητος επιχηρηματιας ιδιοκτητης ...φουρνων? η κατι τετοιο, και που ηταν πριν κατα τα λεγομενα του ταξιτζης.
Χημικο τον εχρησε ο Leosedf στο yt οταν σε μια κοντρα τους μη εχοντας τι να δηλωσει γυρισε και ειπε ΕΠΙ ΛΕΞΗ (και προσεξε τις λεξεις πως υπωθηκαν) "ειμαι χημικος μηχανικος απο πολυτεχνειο αλλα δεν εχω δει τετοιο ψευταρο οπως το leosedf" (δε μιλουσε στο leo αλλα στα προβατα )
Αυτη η φραση γραφτηκε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ετσι, και απο τοτε αρχισε δειλα δειλα και μετα σε καθημερινη βαση να δηλωνει χημικος.
Η ιδια η φραση δε βγαζει καν νοημα (αν πχ ελεγε ψυχολογος οκ, θα ειχε καποια βαση, αλλα ως χημικος γιατι επρεπε να γνωριζει απο ψευταρους?  :Lol:  ) 
Ειπαμε, η παιδεια μας δεν ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο αλλα δεν ειναι δα και σε τετοιο χαλι.
Οσον αφορα τον δευτερο.... δηλωνει φυσικος. Δεν ξερω τι ειναι αλλα απ αυτους που ακολουθει δειχνει πως τον ενδιαφερουν οι επιστημες, αλλα παραλληλα πιστευει και τον απατεωνα... δεν ξερω τι φαση ειναι και τι παιζεται, αλλα αν επιμενει απλα απο εγωισμο να το υποστηριζει για να μην παραδεχτει οτι ποιαστηκε κοροιδο κακο δικο του κανει (η αληθεια ειναι πως το ιδιο πιστευω και για καποιους απ τους επιστημονες που παραβρεθησαν στα βιντεακια) τωρα τι ειναι και ποιος ειναι... αγνωστο.

----------

VaselPi (15-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Κι όμως ήρθατε να ...στηρίξετε την *απάτη* Ζωγράφου! Ενώ ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος δήλωσε δεξιά κι αριστερά για* διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού με βομβαρδισμό από έβδομες αρμονικές*, ενώ δήλωσε ξανά και ξανά για *ψυχρή καύση* εσείς ήρθατε εδώ κύριε Sot pap για να ...εκφράσετε την άποψή σας; *Και πώς η άποψή σας δείχνει / αποδείχνει ότι δεν είναι απάτη η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου;* Δεν  έχει καμία σχέση ο τονισμός εδώ. Ξεκάθαρα παραδέχεστε ότι αυτή η  ...θεώρηση της εφεύρεσης είναι η άποψή σας. Τότε τι συζητάμε;* Είναι αυτό που λέει και δείχνει ο Ζωγράφος απάτη ναι ή όχι;* Γιατί δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που νομίζετε / θέλετε / πιστεύετε ότι είναι...



Ο  συνδυασμός κατάλληλων συχνοτήτων μαζί με το καταλυτικό μέσο-  ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φακό επιτρέπει στο φαινόμενο της διάσπασης να λάβει  μέρος. 
Ολο τα ίδια θα λέμε.
Αν με ρωτούσατε όμως αν τα 0,35W γίνονται 35W στους -20C, θα σας έλεγα πιθανόν, και θα είχε νόημα μια σχετική συζήτηση. 





> Η φράση που υπογράμισα δείχνει πόσο λάθος είστε  και συγγνώμη που το γράφω έτσι ώμα. Αν με 350mW έχουμε το ίδιο  αποτέλεσμα που έχουμε με 300W *τι την θέλουμε* τότε την  ρημάδα την διάσπαση του νερού; Δεν έχουμε ξεκάθαρη υπεραπόδοση (  overunity ) εδώ; Μπορούμε πολύ απλά κι ωραία να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτό το  ...πλεόνασμα ( αδόκιμος όρος αλλά βολεύει εδώ )! Γράφετε αλλού ότι  χρησιμοποιεί τον κολλοειδή άργυρο σαν "ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φακό". Και σας  ρωτώ λοιπόν: γιατί να μπλέκουμε με διασπασεις και κυψέλες καυσίμου και  παρακάμψεις απαγορευτικών αρχών Καρνό, όταν με μια τέτοια κατασκευή  μπορούμε από 350mW να έχουμε αποτελέσματα ισοδύναμα με 300W; Φυσικά  ...παραβλέπουμε το γεγονός ότι ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος λέει ξεκάθαρα πως το  σύστημα κεραιών* μετατρέπει* τα 350mW σε 200.



Ενεργειακά ισοδύναμα υπό ιδιαίτερους όρους δεν είναι άμεσα εφαρμόσιμα στην παραγωγή ενέργειας. 
Δηλαδή  τα 200W ισεντροπικά δεν πάει να πει πως έχουμε παραγωγή 200W.  Χρησιμοποιούνται όμως αυτά για την <δραστηριοποίηση  του καταλύτη>  η την εστίαση του 
ηλεκτρομαγνητικού φακού κατά ΠΖ. Αν είναι θέμα ορολογιών πάω πάσο, αλλά χάνουμε την ουσία.

----------


## Sot pap

> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα... δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να σου το εξηγήσω. 
> Από αυτά που γράφεις φαίνεται πως δεν έχεις κατανοήσει τι ακριβώς είναι η EIRP, προσπαθείς να την κατανοήσεις συγκρίνοντάς την λανθασμένα με άλλες γνώριμες σε εσένα έννοιες, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να γίνει καθώς πρόκειται για εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα.
> 
> 
> Δεν γνωριζόμαστε για να έχω κάτι προσωπικό μαζί σου και ειλικρινά το λέω με κάθε καλή διάθεση:
> Μην μένεις προσκολλημένος στα όσα έχει πει ο ΠΖ κατά καιρούς, μόνο και μόνο για να υποστηρίξει μια απάτη. Οι ισχυρισμοί του, ο ένας μετά τον άλλο, έχουν καταρριφθεί και είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο πως στην καλύτερη πρόκειται για τεράστια ημιμάθεια από πλευράς του ή στην χειρότερη για εσκεμμένα ψεύδη.
> Έχεις κατά καιρούς αναφέρει τεχνολογίες που όντως υπάρχουν, είναι επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες και μελετημένες. Το λάθος σου είναι πως προσπαθείς να τις στρεβλώσεις ώστε να ταιριάξουν με το ζόρι στο παραμύθι του ΠΖ, αντί να απαιτείς από τον ΠΖ να μας πει επάνω σε ποιες ακλόνητες επιστημονικές βάσεις στηρίζεται το κατασκεύασμά του.



Θέλω να τόνισω πως η προσέγγιση ΠΖ στην υδρόλυση, δεν είναι απάτη. Είναι μια ακόμα μέθοδος υδρόλυσης.  Μπορεί να έχει πει πέντε κουβέντες παραπάνω από οτι 
έπρεπε, αλλά επουδενί δεν είχε βραστήρα, δεν ειχε μπαταρία ούτε γκαζάκι.
Όλα θα εξαρτηθούν από το κόστος χρήσης & ανακύκλωσης του κολλοειδή άργυρου για το αν έχει νοήμα μια τέτοια χρήση για υδρόλυση. 
Προσωπικά εμένα με ενδιέφερε ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του Fuel Cell του, γιατί λυνει πολλά προβλήματα υπάρχωντων, λόγω του υψηλού αρχικού τους κόστους καθώς και τον περιορισμό των ωρών λειτουργίας που έχουν.

----------


## kioan

> Δηλαδή  τα 200W ισεντροπικά δεν πάει να πει πως έχουμε παραγωγή 200W.



Εξακολουθείς να γράφεις έννοιες που δεν κατανοείς και αποδεικνύεις την άγνοια σου. Πραγματικά εκτίθεσαι.

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Αν με ρωτούσατε όμως αν τα 0,35W γίνονται 35W στους -20C, θα σας έλεγα πιθανόν, και θα είχε νόημα μια σχετική συζήτηση.




ειστε σιγουρα φυσικος?






> Ενεργειακά ισοδύναμα υπό ιδιαίτερους όρους δεν είναι άμεσα εφαρμόσιμα στην παραγωγή ενέργειας.



το βεβαιο ειναι οτι ο μπουφος εφευρετοπιθικος δεν εχει ιδεα απο ενεργειακα ισοδυναμα, αφου ηθελε ενας αστεγος στην Αφρικη να σηκωνει 10 μετρα ενα βαρυδι για να χει ρευμα, και δε σκεφτηκε οτι μαζι με το βαρυδι επρεπε να του στειλει και μερικα κιλα σουβλακια  :Lol: 

Ναι, αυτο ειναι ενα παραδειγμα μετατροπης ενεργειακων ισοδυναμων διατροφικων θερμιδων σε watt φωτισμου, και φυσικα δεν ειναι αμεση η μεταροπη αφου χρειαζεται κι ενας ...σκλαβος (αν εχεις δει το βιντεακι)

τα τσακνοτσουκαλα με τα δηθεν τεραχερτζ που υποτειθεται οτι διασουν νερα με μεταλλα και κολοειδη αργυρου που αποσυμπιεζονται απο ...παλια ρωσικα κομπρεσερ σε ενα σουρωτηρι που εχει πιεση 20bar και ολα αυτα συνδεονται με μια καζανακογεννητρια σε ενα peltier που δουλευει με σβηστο ρεσω και φορτιζει ενα χειροποιητο πυκνωτη απο αγνο παρθενο χωριατικο γραφενιο ... ουφ... κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ουτε εμεση μετατροπη ενεργειας, ουτε αμεση ουτε τιποτα. ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΤΡΑΓΩΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ.
Αν η απολαβη λειτουργουσε ετσι τοτε θα ειχμε ολοι αεικινητα και θα τα ειχαμε ανακαλυψει πολυ πριν το μπUFO σας






> Δηλαδή  τα 200W ισεντροπικά δεν πάει να πει πως έχουμε παραγωγή 200W.  Χρησιμοποιούνται όμως αυτά για την <δραστηριοποίηση  του καταλύτη>  η την εστίαση του 
> ηλεκτρομαγνητικού φακού κατά ΠΖ.



ξαναλεω, ειτε σ αρεσει ειτε οχι Η ΑΠΟΛΑΒΗ ΔΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ο  συνδυασμός κατάλληλων συχνοτήτων μαζί με το  καταλυτικό μέσο-  ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φακό επιτρέπει στο φαινόμενο της  διάσπασης να λάβει  μέρος. Ολο τα ίδια θα λέμε.



Και όμως συνεχίζετε να επιμένετε ότι διασπάτε το νερό με 350mW επειδή έχει κολλοειδή άργυρο; Αυτό δεν καταρίπτει κάθε έννοια ενεργιακού ισοζυγίου; Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει για εσάς "ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός"; Να κάνω μια υπόθεση και απαντήστε σε αυτήν: Έχω μια λάμπα με ισχύ 40W και στο 1 εκατοστό απόσταση έχω ένα συγκλίνοντα φακό. Αν μετρήσω στο εστιακό σημείο του φακού πόση θα είναι η ισχύς του φωτός; Μεγαλύτερη; Αν ναι πόσο; Υπάρχει κάποια ...θεωρία πίσω από αυτή τη διεργασία; Εντάξει αυτό είναι φακός στο ορατό φάσμα. Τι διαφορά έχει ένας ...ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός;
Αυτό είπαμε είναι η ...δικιά σας άποψη;





> Ενεργειακά ισοδύναμα υπό ιδιαίτερους όρους δεν είναι άμεσα εφαρμόσιμα στην παραγωγή ενέργειας. Δηλαδή  τα 200W ισεντροπικά δεν πάει να πει πως έχουμε παραγωγή 200W.   Χρησιμοποιούνται όμως αυτά για την <δραστηριοποίηση  του καταλύτη>   η την εστίαση του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού φακού κατά ΠΖ. Αν είναι θέμα ορολογιών πάω πάσο, αλλά χάνουμε την ουσία.



Όχι δεν είναι θέμα ορολογιών! Τι σημαίνει <δραστηριοποίηση  του καταλύτη> ; Για να μην γράψω καμιά ερώτηση και ο κύριος Γεώργιος αρχίσει τις βρισιές θα θέλατε κύριε Sot Pap να το ξεκαθαρίσετε αυτό; Γιατί είναι το κλειδί στην όλη υπόθεση! Το νερό για να διασπαστεί θέλει συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια και σίγουρα με τίποτα δεν είναι 350mW. Για εξηγήστε μας παρακαλώ πώς αυτή η <δραστηριοποίηση  του καταλύτη> αποδίδει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια; Για τον συντονισμό σας εξήγησαν ότι δεν είναι παραγωγή ενέργειας. Άρα;

----------


## Sot pap

> ειστε σιγουρα φυσικος?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> το βεβαιο ειναι οτι ο μπουφος εφευρετοπιθικος δεν εχει ιδεα απο ενεργειακα ισοδυναμα, αφου ηθελε ενας αστεγος στην Αφρικη να σηκωνει 10 μετρα ενα βαρυδι για να χει ρευμα, και δε σκεφτηκε οτι μαζι με το βαρυδι επρεπε να του στειλει και μερικα κιλα σουβλακια 
> 
> Ναι, αυτο ειναι ενα παραδειγμα μετατροπης ενεργειακων ισοδυναμων διατροφικων θερμιδων σε watt φωτισμου, και φυσικα δεν ειναι αμεση η μεταροπη αφου χρειαζεται κι ενας ...σκλαβος (αν εχεις δει το βιντεακι)
> 
> ...



Πάλι τα χαπάκια μας δεν πήραμε?

----------


## George Pap

> Βασιλη αυτα δε γραφτηκαν απο κανενα χημικο, αλλα απο εναν απιθανο τυπο που δηλωνε αυτοδημιουργητος επιχηρηματιας ιδιοκτητης ...φουρνων? η κατι τετοιο, και που ηταν πριν κατα τα λεγομενα του ταξιτζης.
> Χημικο τον εχρησε ο Leosedf στο yt οταν σε μια κοντρα τους μη εχοντας τι να δηλωσει γυρισε και ειπε ΕΠΙ ΛΕΞΗ (και προσεξε τις λεξεις πως υπωθηκαν) "ειμαι χημικος μηχανικος απο πολυτεχνειο αλλα δεν εχω δει τετοιο ψευταρο οπως το leosedf" (δε μιλουσε στο leo αλλα στα προβατα )
> Αυτη η φραση γραφτηκε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ετσι, και απο τοτε αρχισε δειλα δειλα και μετα σε καθημερινη βαση να δηλωνει χημικος.
> Η ιδια η φραση δε βγαζει καν νοημα (αν πχ ελεγε ψυχολογος οκ, θα ειχε καποια βαση, αλλα ως χημικος γιατι επρεπε να γνωριζει απο ψευταρους?  ) 
> Ειπαμε, η παιδεια μας δεν ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο αλλα δεν ειναι δα και σε τετοιο χαλι.
> Οσον αφορα τον δευτερο.... δηλωνει φυσικος. Δεν ξερω τι ειναι αλλα απ αυτους που ακολουθει δειχνει πως τον ενδιαφερουν οι επιστημες, αλλα παραλληλα πιστευει και τον απατεωνα... δεν ξερω τι φαση ειναι και τι παιζεται, αλλα αν επιμενει απλα απο εγωισμο να το υποστηριζει για να μην παραδεχτει οτι ποιαστηκε κοροιδο κακο δικο του κανει (η αληθεια ειναι πως το ιδιο πιστευω και για καποιους απ τους επιστημονες που παραβρεθησαν στα βιντεακια) τωρα τι ειναι και ποιος ειναι... αγνωστο.



Μάθε να γράφεις πρώτα αγράμματε (υπωθηκαν!!!).
Τόσο αστείρευτο μίσος για τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, τόση χολή και λάσπη, τόση διαστρέβλωση μόνο ένα μπορεί να σημαίνει: ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ.

----------


## osek

Αγαπητοί υποστηρικτές του ΠΖ,
προσωπικά με κούρασαν τα άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε.


Υ.Γ. Και να σας πω κι ένα μικρό μυστικό; 
....καλά κάνει ο εφευρέτης και δεν αποκαλύπτει τα μυστικά του. Καραδοκεί ο Darth Vader, μην τυχόν ξεφεύγει τίποτα από την τεχνολογία ζωγράφου και ολοκληρωθεί το death star....

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Μπορεί να έχει πει πέντε κουβέντες παραπάνω από οτι έπρεπε, αλλά επουδενί δεν είχε βραστήρα, δεν ειχε μπαταρία ούτε γκαζάκι.



"...πέντε κουβέντες παραπάνω"; Δηλαδή τώρα προσπαθείτε να μειώσετε την ποσότητα και την ασχετοσύνη όσως είπε και έκανε ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος γράφοντας ...πέντε κουβέντες παραπάνω;
Μα οι πέντε κουβέντες παραπάνω είναι ολόκληρη ...Ηλεκτροφασματική Θεωρία! Τι έχετε να πείτε για αυτήν; Την διαβάσατε; Η άποψή σας για το πώς η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση παρακάμπτει την απαγορευτική αρχή Καρνό; Ακόμη πέντε κουβέντες παραπάνω; Η άποψή σας για το: ψυχρή καύση; Ακόμη πέντε κουβέντες παραπάνω; Η άποψή σας για το induction heater "...αν ξέραμε την ιδιοσυχνότητα των καρκινικών κυττάρων"; Πέντε ακόμη κουβέντες;





> Όλα θα εξαρτηθούν από το κόστος χρήσης & ανακύκλωσης του κολλοειδή  άργυρου για το αν έχει νοήμα μια τέτοια χρήση για υδρόλυση.



Φυσικά ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος ευαγγελίζεται την σωτηρία της Ελλάδος, των Βαλκανίων και του πλανήτη ολόκληρου... Με 1,5 ευρώ το κιλό των μετάλλων που μπαίνουν στο νερό και κρατάνε για 15 μέρες! Το νερό φυσικά είναι ανευ αξίας...





> Προσωπικά εμένα με ενδιέφερε ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του Fuel Cell του,  γιατί λυνει πολλά προβλήματα υπάρχωντων, λόγω του υψηλού αρχικού τους  κόστους καθώς και τον περιορισμό των ωρών λειτουργίας που έχουν.



Δεν είναι fuel cell!!!! Γιατί επιμένετε να το γράφετε αυτό;
Σας παρακαλώ πολύ δείτε τα βίντεο. Το έχω ξαναγράψει ότι ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος ...κάτι άλλο παρουσίασε από αυτό που ήρθατε εσείς να υποστηρίξετε εδώ. Σε τελική ανάλυση παραδεχτήκατε εσείς ο ίδιος ότι είναι η ...άποψή σας αυτή. Αλλά δεν μας εξηγήσατε πώς η άποψή σας αποδεικνύει ότι η ( δήθεν ) συσκευή Ζωγράφου λειτουργεί...

----------


## Sot pap

> Και όμως συνεχίζετε να επιμένετε ότι διασπάτε το νερό με 350mW επειδή έχει κολλοειδή άργυρο; Αυτό δεν καταρίπτει κάθε έννοια ενεργιακού ισοζυγίου; Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει για εσάς "ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός"; Να κάνω μια υπόθεση και απαντήστε σε αυτήν: Έχω μια λάμπα με ισχύ 40W και στο 1 εκατοστό απόσταση έχω ένα συγκλίνοντα φακό. Αν μετρήσω στο εστιακό σημείο του φακού πόση θα είναι η ισχύς του φωτός; Μεγαλύτερη; Αν ναι πόσο; Υπάρχει κάποια ...θεωρία πίσω από αυτή τη διεργασία; Εντάξει αυτό είναι φακός στο ορατό φάσμα. Τι διαφορά έχει ένας ...ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός;
> Αυτό είπαμε είναι η ...δικιά σας άποψη;



Εχει να κάνει με Lumens. 40W θερμικά βγαζουν 550lm, Τα αντιστοιχα βγαίνουν σε 5W Led. Αεικίνητο έχουμε? Οχι πιο αποδοτική δράση των φωτονίων! 







> Όχι δεν είναι θέμα ορολογιών! Τι σημαίνει <δραστηριοποίηση  του καταλύτη> ; Για να μην γράψω καμιά ερώτηση και ο κύριος Γεώργιος αρχίσει τις βρισιές θα θέλατε κύριε Sot Pap να το ξεκαθαρίσετε αυτό; Γιατί είναι το κλειδί στην όλη υπόθεση! Το νερό για να διασπαστεί θέλει συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια και σίγουρα με τίποτα δεν είναι 350mW. Για εξηγήστε μας παρακαλώ πώς αυτή η <δραστηριοποίηση  του καταλύτη> αποδίδει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια; Για τον συντονισμό σας εξήγησαν ότι δεν είναι παραγωγή ενέργειας. Άρα;



Δραστηριοποίηση καταλύτη
Ο άργυλος για να δραστηριοποιηθεί και να υδρολύσει το νερό, θέλει 90C και 0W σε ισχύ εκπομπής
Ο κολλοειδής άργυρος θέλει 20C και 0,35W σε ισχύ εκπομπής συντονιστικής διάταξης. 
Ίσως αν είχαμε συντονιστική διάταξη στον άργυλο να απαιτούνταν 50C για υδρόλυση σε πχ 0,35W.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τόσο αστείρευτο μίσος για τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, τόση χολή και λάσπη, τόση διαστρέβλωση μόνο ένα μπορεί να σημαίνει: ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ.



Κύριε Γεώργιε το ίδιο ακριβώς μπορεί να ειπωθεί και για εσάς! Αλλά με μικρές αλλαγές:

Τόσο αστείρευτη υποστήριξη σε μια ψευδοεπιστημονική απάτη για τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, τόση χολή και  λάσπη, τόση διαστρέβλωση μόνο ένα μπορεί να σημαίνει: ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ.

----------


## nick1974

> τόση διαστρέβλωση μόνο ένα μπορεί να σημαίνει: ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ.





ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΕΣ! τι αλλο θα ταν?
 :Lol: 
εχουμε εκεινο το παλιοχωραφο στο Κουβειτ που βγαζει και δε βγαζει το λαδακι της χρονιας, αντε και κανα δυο εκατομμυρια βαρελια τη μερα  για τους φιλους. Κι ηρθε τωρα αυτος ο ζωγραφος να μας το κλεισει το μαγαζι

kyrie-asteies-atakes.jpg

----------


## George Pap

> Εχει να κάνει με Lumens. 40W θερμικά βγαζουν 550lm, Τα αντιστοιχα βγαίνουν σε 5W Led. Αεικίνητο έχουμε? Οχι πιο αποδοτική δράση των φωτονίων! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δραστηριοποίηση καταλύτη
> Ο άργυλος για να δραστηριοποιηθεί και να υδρολύσει το νερό, θέλει 90C και 0W σε ισχύ εκπομπής
> Ο κολλοειδής άργυρος θέλει 20C και 0,35W σε ισχύ εκπομπής συντονιστικής διάταξης. 
> Ίσως αν είχαμε συντονιστική διάταξη στον άργυλο να απαιτούνταν 50C για υδρόλυση σε πχ 0,35W.



Καλά τώρα, Σωτήρη, μην του βάζεις δύσκολα. Ο άνθρωπος ήθελε να διασπάσει το νερό με ιονισμό του Υδρογόνου του νερού. Δηλώνει και φυσικός της μέσης εκπαίδευσης!

----------


## nick1974

> Εχει να κάνει με Lumens. 40W θερμικά βγαζουν 550lm, Τα αντιστοιχα βγαίνουν σε 5W Led. Αεικίνητο έχουμε? Οχι πιο αποδοτική δράση των φωτονίων! .



σε παρακαλω...
γραψου στο esoterica.gr η σε τιποτα αστρολογους να τα γραφεις αυτα.
εδω αρχιζουμε να νοιωθουμε σωματικο πονο...
ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ LED ΚΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΦΩΤΟΔΙΟΔΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ YAGI ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΑΒΗ?
ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΧΕΙ 99% ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ 33% (Ιδανικα, σπανια φτανει πανω απο 12%)

Η -   Α Π Ο Λ Α Β Η  - -Δ Ε Ν  - -Ε Ι Ν Α Ι  - Α Π Ο Δ Ο Σ Η

ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ, ΤΑ ΦΩΤΟΝΙΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ!* ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΟΔΟΤΙΚΗ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΦΩΤΟΝΙΩΝ?*
και μην πει κανεις για τα κεφαλαια γιατι ΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΦΩΝΑΖΩ γιατι αν πει κι αλλα τετοια θα ψαχνουμε μαξιλαρακια για να κοπανηθουμε


τις θερμικες απωλειες τις ειπε "πιο αποδοτικη δραση των φωτονιων"!!!! Ο ΦΥΣΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΒΑΝΤΙΚΗ!!!!! (ως τετοιον τον κουβαλησε ο nepomuk)

----------


## George Pap

Όσο γι' αυτό
*Θέμα: Παραγωγή ενέργειας!!! (Απάτη Ζωγράφου)*πιστεύω τώρα να πειστεί ο ΠΖ και να κινήσει τις νομικές διαδικασίες

----------


## nick1974

> Όσο γι' αυτό
> *Θέμα: Παραγωγή ενέργειας!!! (Απάτη Ζωγράφου)*
> 
> πιστεύω τώρα να πειστεί ο ΠΖ και να κινήσει τις νομικές διαδικασίες



ρε σαλτα και @#% κι εσυ

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εχει να κάνει με Lumens. 40W θερμικά βγαζουν  550lm, Τα αντιστοιχα βγαίνουν σε 5W Led. Αεικίνητο έχουμε? Οχι πιο  αποδοτική δράση των φωτονίων!



Τώρα κύριε Sot Pap γράφετε ...ότι να ναι έτσι για να νομίζουμε ότι ...γνωρίζετε; Τι σχέση έχουν τα Lumens με αυτό που ρώτησα; Ρώτησα για την ισχύ! Θα είναι στο εστιακό κέντρο του φακού μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη; Και από πότε υπάρχει "πιο αποδοτική δράση φωτονίων"; Σε τελική ανάλυση τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτή η φράση; Είναι σαν εκείνο που είπε ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος "...θα δώσω λίγο πιο ισχύρό ...πιο ισχύως" και εννοούσε υδρογόνο;
Τι σχέση έχει η φωτεινότητα με αυτό που ρώτησα; Τι σχέση έχει γενικότερα η φωτεινότητα σε μίγμα κολλοειδούς αργύρου και νερού που βομβαρδίζετε με υψηλές συχνότητες; Εσέις δηλώσατε ότι ο κολλοειδής άργυρος λειτουργεί σαν "ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός". Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς κάνει; Αυξάνει την φωτεινότητα; Κάνει ...πιο αποδοτικά τα ...φωτόνια; Και μετά λέει εμένα ο κύριος Γεώργιος ότι τα γράφω αυτά. Εγώ ανέφερα το παράδειγμα με ένα φακό στο ορατό φάσμα για να μας εξηγήσετε το πως λειτουργεί ο ...ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός! Είπαμε: *οι φακοί δεν ενισχύουν!!!* Ψάξτε το αυτό αν δεν με πιστεύετε!





> Δραστηριοποίηση καταλύτη Ο άργυλος για να δραστηριοποιηθεί και να υδρολύσει το νερό, θέλει 90C και 0W σε ισχύ εκπομπής Ο κολλοειδής άργυρος θέλει 20C και 0,35W σε ισχύ εκπομπής συντονιστικής διάταξης. 
> Ίσως αν είχαμε συντονιστική διάταξη στον άργυλο να απαιτούνταν 50C για υδρόλυση σε πχ 0,35W.



Η υπογράμμιση δική μου. Δηλαδή έχουμε ...αεικίνητο! Για παρακολουθήστε τον συλλογισμό μου και πείτε μου που ειναι λάθος:
*
Βήμα πρώτο:* "...συντονιστική διάταξη" + κολλοειδής άργυρος + 350mW = υδρογόνο
*Βήμα δεύτερο:* Καύση υδρογόνου ή Fuel cell = *ΠΟΣΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ* ;

Επίτηδες στο δεύτερο βήμα δεν έγραψα πόση ενέργεια γιατί ο κύριος Γεώργιος θα φωνάζει: "να ο άσχετος"! Για προσπαθήστε να απαντήσετε παρακαλώ. Είχαμε είσοδο 350 χιλιοστα του βατ σε μια ...συντονιστική διάταξη με κολλοειδή άργυρο και παίρνουμε τώρα; Χμμμ...

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ο άνθρωπος ήθελε να διασπάσει το νερό με ιονισμό του Υδρογόνου του νερού. Δηλώνει και φυσικός της μέσης εκπαίδευσης!



Από ψέματα πάμε καλά κύριε Γεώργιε βλέπω. Δείξτε / υποδείξτε σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς το έγραψα αυτό! Φυσικά και δεν το έγραψα πουθενά. Στην μαύρη τρύπα που έχετε τοποθετήσει στο κέντρο της απάτης Ζωγράφου πέφτουν μέσα όλα και γίνεται ένας χαμός. Χάσατε τη σειρά των γραφόμενων. Δεν ξέρετε ποιός γράφει τι. Δεν είπα - έγραψα ποτέ αυτό που ισχυρίζεστε. Απλά το χάσατε λιγάκι βλέποντας τον κύριο Sot Pap να γράφει την ...άποψή του για το πως νομίζει αυτός ότι λειτουργεί η απάτη Ζωγράφου.
Προσθήκη: Υπάρχει ένα κουμπί κάτω από κάθε ανάρτηση που γράφει: *Απάντηση με παράθεση*. Πατήστε το παρακαλώ στο σημείο που ισχυρίζομαι αυτό που γράφετε ξανά και ξανά...

----------


## nick1974

> Από ψέματα πάμε καλά κύριε Γεώργιε βλέπω. Δείξτε / υποδείξτε σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς το έγραψα αυτό! Φυσικά και δεν το έγραψα πουθενά. Στην μαύρη τρύπα που έχετε τοποθετήσει στο κέντρο της απάτης Ζωγράφου πέφτουν μέσα όλα και γίνεται ένας χαμός. Χάσατε τη σειρά των γραφόμενων. Δεν ξέρετε ποιός γράφει τι. Δεν είπα - έγραψα ποτέ αυτό που ισχυρίζεστε. Απλά το χάσατε λιγάκι βλέποντας τον κύριο Sot Pap να γράφει την ...άποψή του για το πως νομίζει αυτός ότι λειτουργεί η απάτη Ζωγράφου.




θα σε προτεινω για νομπελ ηρεμιας, ψυχραιμιας και νηφαλιοτητας   :Tongue2: 
Αντεξες μεχρι και τα ...πιο ισχυρα φωτονια  :hahahha: 
τελικα το χετε οι καθηγητες  :Tongue2:  (μ αρεσει που ενας φιλος συμφοιτητης που ακολουθησε ακαδημαικη καριερα μου χε πει να κανω το ιδιο και με φανταζομουν κατι μεταξυ Ηρωδη και serial killer  :Lol:  ...true story)

----------


## Sot pap

> Τώρα κύριε Sot Pap γράφετε ...ότι να ναι έτσι  για να νομίζουμε ότι ...γνωρίζετε; Τι σχέση έχουν τα Lumens με αυτό που  ρώτησα; Ρώτησα για την ισχύ! Θα είναι στο εστιακό κέντρο του φακού  μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη; Και από πότε υπάρχει "πιο αποδοτική δράση  φωτονίων"; Σε τελική ανάλυση τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτή η φράση; Είναι σαν  εκείνο που είπε ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος "...θα δώσω λίγο πιο ισχύρό ...πιο  ισχύως" και εννοούσε υδρογόνο;
> Τι σχέση έχει η φωτεινότητα με αυτό που ρώτησα; Τι σχέση έχει γενικότερα  η φωτεινότητα σε μίγμα κολλοειδούς αργύρου και νερού που βομβαρδίζετε  με υψηλές συχνότητες; Εσέις δηλώσατε ότι ο κολλοειδής άργυρος λειτουργεί  σαν "ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός". Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς κάνει; Αυξάνει την  φωτεινότητα; Κάνει ...πιο αποδοτικά τα ...φωτόνια; Και μετά λέει εμένα ο  κύριος Γεώργιος ότι τα γράφω αυτά. Εγώ ανέφερα το παράδειγμα με ένα  φακό στο ορατό φάσμα για να μας εξηγήσετε το πως λειτουργεί ο  ...ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός! Είπαμε: *οι φακοί δεν ενισχύουν!!!* Ψάξτε το αυτό αν δεν με πιστεύετε!



Στο  εστιασμένο κομμάτι προσπίπτει περισσότερη ενέργεια από ότι χωρίς φακό,  αλλά πάντοτε μικρότερης της αρχικής της λάμπας, αφού φεγγοβολεί στο χώρο  οπότε έχει τις απώλειες της. Αλλά αν κατορθώσουμε και την ακτινοβολία  του χώρου την εκτρέψουμε στο εστιασμένο κομμάτι θα έχουμε ενέργεια ιση  με την λάμπα. Αν 
την ενισχύσουμε με βάση την γεωμέτρια του χώρου  αλλά και την ιδιοσυχνότητα του γυαλιού του φακού, τότε θα έχουμε  μεγαλύτερη ενέργεια στο εστιασμένο κομμάτι. 
Η βελτίωση της απόδοσης  μια λάμπας από θερμική σε Led, έχει παρεμφερεί συμπεριφορά στην χρήση  του συντονισμού (είναι παράδειγμα και δεν έχουν φυσική συνάφεια μην  πεταχτεί ο χαπακωμένος). 








> Η υπογράμμιση δική μου. Δηλαδή έχουμε  ...αεικίνητο! Για παρακολουθήστε τον συλλογισμό μου και πείτε μου που  ειναι λάθος:
> *
> Βήμα πρώτο:* "...συντονιστική διάταξη" + κολλοειδής άργυρος + 350mW = υδρογόνο
> *Βήμα δεύτερο:* Καύση υδρογόνου ή Fuel cell = *ΠΟΣΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ* ;
> 
> Επίτηδες στο δεύτερο βήμα δεν έγραψα πόση ενέργεια γιατί ο κύριος  Γεώργιος θα φωνάζει: "να ο άσχετος"! Για προσπαθήστε να απαντήσετε  παρακαλώ. Είχαμε είσοδο 350 χιλιοστα του βατ σε μια ...συντονιστική  διάταξη με κολλοειδή άργυρο και παίρνουμε τώρα; Χμμμ...



Δεν έχουμε αεικίνητο, αλλά χρήση της ταλάντωσης των σωματιδιων του κολλοειδή άργυρου και του νερού με βάση τον συντονισμό. 
Σε  έναν πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα, χρησιμοποιούμε 5MW στον επιτανχυντή για  δημιουργία μαγνητικού πεδίου ώστε τα σωματίδια να αποκτήσουν ταχύτητητες  κοντά του φωτός, βομβαρδίζουμε τις ράβδους ουράνιου ώστε να τις  αποσταθεροποιήσουμε επιπλέον και παράγουμε 50MW θερμική ισχύ. Έχουμε  αεικίνητο? Οχι χρησιμοποιούμε τις σωματιδιακές δυνάμεις, κατά αναλογία  με τον συντονισμό.

----------


## nick1974

> Στο  εστιασμένο κομμάτι προσπίπτει περισσότερη ενέργεια από ότι χωρίς φακό,  αλλά πάντοτε μικρότερης της αρχικής της λάμπας, αφού φεγγοβολεί στο χώρο  οπότε έχει τις απώλειες της. Αλλά αν κατορθώσουμε και την ακτινοβολία  του χώρου την εκτρέψουμε στο εστιασμένο κομμάτι θα έχουμε ενέργεια ιση  με την λάμπα. Αν 
> την ενισχύσουμε με βάση την γεωμέτρια του χώρου  αλλά και την ιδιοσυχνότητα του γυαλιού του φακού, τότε θα έχουμε  μεγαλύτερη ενέργεια στο εστιασμένο κομμάτι. 
> Η βελτίωση της απόδοσης  μια λάμπας από θερμική σε Led, έχει παρεμφερεί συμπεριφορά στην χρήση  του συντονισμού (είναι παράδειγμα και δεν έχουν φυσική συνάφεια μην  πεταχτεί ο χαπακωμένος).




τι να πεταχτει να πει?
μετα απ αυτη τη συγκριση των λεντ με το συντονισμο δε ξερω καν αν οι σκεψεις σου εχουν καμια λογικη συναφεια...
Ισως εχεις εκτεθει μικρος σε ισχυρα φωτονια, ...απ τα δυνατα ντε... που δε μοιαζουν με τ αλλα... ...Tα ...θυλικα ας πουμε...






> Σε έναν πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα, χρησιμοποιούμε 5MW στον επιτανχυντή για δημιουργία μαγνητικού πεδίου ώστε τα σωματίδια να αποκτήσουν ταχύτητητες κοντά του φωτός, βομβαρδίζουμε τις ράβδους ουράνιου ώστε να τις αποσταθεροποιήσουμε επιπλέον και παράγουμε 50MW θερμική ισχύ. Έχουμε αεικίνητο? Οχι χρησιμοποιούμε τις σωματιδιακές δυνάμεις, κατά αναλογία με τον συντονισμό.



μαλιστα. Στους πυρηνικους αντιδραστηρες χρησιμοποιουμε συντονισμο...
Στο RED η στο ROCK FM? (RED μαλλον αφου λογο ουρανιου πρεπει να χει Heavy Metal)


τεσπα, επειδη εδω ειμαστε χαπακωμενοι ασχετοι και ποναμε με τοσα πυροτουβλα μαζεμενα, για εξηγησε μας -και *ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ*-

*
τι ειναι η "ΠΙΟ ΑΠΟΔΟΤΙΚΗ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΦΩΤΟΝΙΩΝ" που ΕΣΥ ανεφερες?*

----------


## Panoss

Και τον Γαλιλαίο κάποτε τον κοροϊδεύανε... :Sad: ...έτσι γίνεται με όλους τους μεγάλους...αναγνωρίζονται μετά θάνατον...
Sot pap και nepomuk, δεν το λέτε αυτό στο Δάσκαλο μπας...και;;;;
Μετά θα σας προσκυνάμε εσάς και όλους τους μαθητές του.
Τι λέτε;

----------


## kioan

> Όσο γι' αυτό 
> Θέμα: Παραγωγή ενέργειας!!! (Απάτη Ζωγράφου)
> 
> πιστεύω τώρα να πειστεί ο ΠΖ και να κινήσει τις νομικές διαδικασίες



Να κινήσει και για αυτό http://www.factchecker.gr/index.php/2018/02/11/power-from-water-scam/

 

...αλλά ενημέρωσέ τον πως όταν πάει ενώπιον δικαστηρίου να ισχυριστεί πως κάποιος τον κατηγορεί αδίκως, θα πρέπει είναι έτοιμος να αποδείξει τους ισχυρισμούς του.
Και η απόδειξη αυτήν την φορά θα πρέπει να είναι με επιστημονικό τρόπο, βασισμένη σε γνωματεύσεις σοβαρών επιστημόνων και που εξέτασαν και μέτρησαν την συσκευή, χωρίς στημένα πάνελ, μονταρισμένα πλάνα και τηγανητούς μεζέδες.

Αλλά ας ρωτήσει να μάθει τι είναι και η ψευδής καταμήνυση και πώς τιμωρείται, διότι θα του χρειαστεί για μετά.

----------


## leosedf

> Όσο γι' αυτό
> *Θέμα: Παραγωγή ενέργειας!!! (Απάτη Ζωγράφου)*
> 
> πιστεύω τώρα να πειστεί ο ΠΖ και να κινήσει τις νομικές διαδικασίες



Να σου πω...... Εγώ άλλαξα τον τίτλο να ξέρεις μην τραβάς τους άλλους.
Αν θέλεις να σας δώσω και διεύθυνση να μου τα κλάσετε ομαδικώς, αν και νομίζω εδώ που είμαι δε φτιάχνετε αρκετό υδρογόνο για να φτάσετε. Τις διάφορες άλλες σελίδες και κανάλια στο youtube που σας κράζουν τις κυνηγήσατε? 


Άσε μας αγόρι μου και παίξε με τίποτα.
Που μου ήρθατε εδω μέσα βρίζοντας αραδιάζοντας βλακείες χωρίς καμία υπόσταση και θες να μην την αποκαλούμε απατεωνιά.
Απόδειξε το και βλέπουμε.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Κύριε Sot Pap ... διαβάζετε εσείς ο ίδιος αυτά που γράφετε;




> Στο  εστιασμένο κομμάτι προσπίπτει περισσότερη  ενέργεια από ότι χωρίς φακό,  αλλά πάντοτε μικρότερης της αρχικής της  λάμπας, αφού φεγγοβολεί στο χώρο  οπότε έχει τις απώλειες της. Αλλά αν  κατορθώσουμε και την ακτινοβολία  του χώρου την εκτρέψουμε στο  εστιασμένο κομμάτι θα έχουμε ενέργεια ιση  με την λάμπα. Αν την ενισχύσουμε με βάση την γεωμέτρια του χώρου  αλλά και την  ιδιοσυχνότητα του γυαλιού του φακού, τότε θα έχουμε  μεγαλύτερη ενέργεια  στο εστιασμένο κομμάτι.



"...θα έχουμε ενέργεια ίση με την λάμπα" να λοιπον που συμφωνούμε σε κάτι. Το ...επόμενο "Αν την ενισχύσουμε με βάση την γεωμέτρια του χώρου  αλλά και την  ιδιοσυχνότητα του γυαλιού του φακού..." τι το θέλατε; Από πού να το πιάσεις αυτό τώρα; Θα ξαναρωτήσω για πολλοστή φορά: έχετε δει τα βίντεο παρουσιάσεως της ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεσης; ...γεωμετρία χώρου σε ένα απλό πλαστικό δοχείο του εμπορίου; "...ιδιοσυχνότητα του γυαλιού του φακού"; Ορίστε; Αυτό με εξέπληξε!
Αφού μπορούμε να ...ενισχύσουμε έτσι ...απλά με πλαστικά δοχεία του εμπορίου και ...ιδιοσυχνότητες γυαλιού ( ...ντρέπομαι και να το γράφω αυτό ) *τι την θέλουμε την διάσπαση του νερού*;





> Δεν έχουμε αεικίνητο, αλλά χρήση της ταλάντωσης των σωματιδιων του κολλοειδή άργυρου και του νερού με βάση τον συντονισμό.



Δεν απαντάτε όμως στο *πόση ενέργεια θα έχουμε στο δεύτερο βήμα*, γιατί για να είναι αεικίνητο θα πρέπει: ενέργεια εξόδου > ενέργεια εισόδου έτσι ώστε ένα μέρος της εξαγώμενης ενέργειας να το επιστρέψουμε στην είσοδο και να κινήται μόνη της η μηχανή. Κάντε μια προσπάθεια να μας πείτε πόση θα είναι η ενέργεια παρακαλώ στο δεύτερο βήμα;





> Σε  έναν πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα, χρησιμοποιούμε 5MW στον επιτανχυντή για   δημιουργία μαγνητικού πεδίου ώστε τα σωματίδια να αποκτήσουν  ταχύτητητες  κοντά του φωτός, βομβαρδίζουμε τις ράβδους ουράνιου ώστε να  τις  αποσταθεροποιήσουμε επιπλέον και παράγουμε 50MW θερμική ισχύ.  Έχουμε  αεικίνητο? Οχι χρησιμοποιούμε τις σωματιδιακές δυνάμεις, κατά  αναλογία  με τον συντονισμό.



Εντάξει τώρα... Αυτό από μόνο του είναι για Νόμπελ Φυσικής: "...χρησιμοποιούμε τις σωματιδιακές δυνάμεις, κατά  αναλογία  με τον συντονισμό." *Πώς ακριβώς να το γράψουμε για να το καταλάβετε επιτέλους κύριε Sot Pap ότι ο συντονισμός δεν παράγει / δεν ενισχύει ενέργεια*; Το σώζει το "κατ' αναλογία" που γράψατε εκεί; Βοηθήστε μας λοιπόν εξηγώντας με απλά λόγια τι ακριβώς κάνει ο ...συντονισμός σε ένα μίγμα κολλεοειδούς αργύρου και νερού; Κατά τα λεγόμενά σας ( και μαζί με την ...γεωμετρία του χώρου και την ...ιδιοσυχνότητα τίνος; ) ενισχύει 350mW; Αυτό ισχυρίζεστε; Μα καλά... Εσείς ο ίδιος δεν γράψατε αυτό:




> Σωστά, τεχνική induction heater χαμηλότατης ενεργειακής ισχύος, 350mW σε   συνδυασμό με κολλοειδή άργυρο (καταλύτη για κάποιους). Το υδρόγονο   βγαίνει σε θερμοκρασία 60C δείγμα καταλυτικής για κάποιους αντίδρασης.



Induction heater; Και το παρομοιάζετε με ...πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες; Και προσθέτετε και "..γεωμετρία χώρου" με ολίγη από "...ιδιοσυχνότητα [τίνος άραγε];"!
60 βαθμούς το υδρογόνο όταν "...η καρδιά της συσκευής βρίσκεται σε πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία σε σχέση με το περιβάλλον" γιατί αλλιώς δεν "...παρακάμπτεται η απαγορευτική αρχή Καρνό";

Χμμμ....

----------


## leosedf

> Να κινήσει και για αυτό http://www.factchecker.gr/index.php/2018/02/11/power-from-water-scam/
> .



Βάλε και τη φόλα που είχαν φάει στο wikipedia   https://el.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...86%CE%AE%CF%82

 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Να σου πω...... Εγώ άλλαξα τον τίτλο να ξέρεις μην τραβάς τους άλλους. Αν θέλεις να σας δώσω και διεύθυνση να μου τα κλάσετε ομαδικώς, αν και νομίζω εδώ που είμαι δε φτιάχνετε αρκετό υδρογόνο για να φτάσετε. Τις διάφορες άλλες σελίδες και κανάλια στο youtube που σας κράζουν τις κυνηγήσατε?



Τις κούφιες απειλές του κυρίου Γεωργίου τις έχουμε διαβάσει πάρα πολλές φορές!
Για να τελειώνουμε με το θέμα και επειδή βαριέμαι να τα ...ξαναγράφω, ορίστε:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post840796

----------

kioan (15-10-18), 

leosedf (15-10-18), 

nestoras (16-10-18), 

nick1974 (15-10-18)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Προσπάθησα να διαβάσω κάποιες από τις δημοσιεύσεις σε αυτό το θέμα και διαπίστωσα ότι πάρα πολύς κόσμος δεν έχει βασικές γνώσεις γύρω από την επιστημονική μεθοδολογία και την επιστημονική έρευνα. Για να μην μας κοροϊδεύουν οι "επιτήδειοι" μπορούμε να αφιερώσουμε λίγες ώρες μελέτης έτσι ώστε να αποκτήσουμε "βάσεις" και να μπορούμε να πλοηγούμαστε με μεγαλύτερη ευκολία στο χώρο της επιστήμης και της τεχνολογίας, αποφεύγοντας παράλληλα τους υφάλους αλλά και τις παγίδες. Γιατί κυκλοφορούν πολλές "μαϊμούδες" στην ελληνική επικράτεια... Σας παραθέτω κάποια άρθρα, αρχίζοντας από τα απλούστερα και περνώντας σε συνθετότερα. Και ας έχουμε υπόψη μας ότι στην επιστήμη προηγούνται τα στοιχεία, διαφορετικά η δημοσίευση είναι ανυπόστατη.

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%95%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%BF%C  E%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE_%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%B8%CE%BF%CE  %B4%CE%BF%CF%82

https://scientificallytalking.com/th...ntific-method/

https://repository.kallipos.gr/bitstream/11419/5357/1/01_chapter_01.pdf

http://www.foundalis.com/dep/dep_gr.htm#science_method
(Ακολουθήστε το λήμμα Ε1)


Ή εναλλακτικά αντιγράψτε και επικολλήστε στο φυλλομετρητή σας ατηή τη διεύθυνση:  http://www.foundalis.com/dep/sci/E1_gr.htm

----------

kioan (15-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> ...αλλά επουδενί δεν είχε βραστήρα, δεν ειχε μπαταρία ούτε γκαζάκι.



Δεν ισχυρίστηκε κανένας μας πως είχε βραστήρα ο οποίος λειτουργούσε ως βραστήρας.

Απλώς είχε πάρει έναν βραστήρα και τον έδειξε στο κοπάδι των αμόρφωτων φανατισμένων οπαδών του, λέγοντας τους πως είναι κεραία Yagi. Και αυτοί καθώς φαίνεται, το πίστεψαν!  :Lol: 


Για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε:

Κεραία Yagi σύμφωνα με τον ψευδοεπιστήμονα Πέτρο Ζωγράφο:





Κεραία Yagi σύμφωνα με την παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κεραία Yagi σύμφωνα με τον ψευδοεπιστήμονα Πέτρο Ζωγράφο



Άντε πάλι!
Λοιπόν! Άσχετοι ηλεκτρολόγοι της πλάκας; Δείτε και θαυμάστε μια ωραία συλλογή από Yagi κεραίες: είναι μακαρόνι ο σύνδεσμος πατήστε εδώ !

----------


## leosedf

Ας βάλουμε και αυτό εδώ για να ευθυμήσουμε λίγο. Χο χο χο χο

----------


## nick1974

ο τυπος θα δειξει κι ενα πεγκαλ και θα πει οτι ειναι ειδικη ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ρακετα απο πλουτωνιο και καβιτυ για να κυνηγαει τα κβαντισμενα ατομικα ραδιοκυμματα που ξεφευγουν ωστε να παρει πιο ισχυρα ηλεκτρονια απ τα γνωστα ψωφια.

Οι δε φανατικοι του θα παρουν το πεγκαλ του μεγαλου εφευρετη τους και θα το βαλουν απο σεβασμο στον κ... τους ως ιερο αντικειμενο  :hahahha: 

ωχ... λαλησαμε...


Ρε Leo, οπως ειπες, νομιζω παραεγιναν ρομπα τουτοι... Νταξει, βγηκε το πορισμα, ειναι φυσικο-χημικο-οτιδηποτε οσο εγω ειμαι αστροναυτης, και προφανεστατα απ τις "συζητησεις" μια χαρα το καταλαβαν κι οι θεατες τους...
Δε τους σουταρεις να ρθει κανενας κανονικος πτυχιουχος υποστηρικτης του απατεωνα ? γιατι με τους  παπαρδελους και παπαταριφες εχουμε λαλησει και κυκλοφορουμε με κρανη απ τα πυροτουβλα που αμολανε...

...θα φταινε τα ισχυρα φωτονια... τα αγρια απ την Αφρικη

----------

nestoras (16-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Ρε Leo, οπως ειπες, νομιζω παραεγιναν ρομπα τουτοι... δε τους σουταρεις να ρθει κανενας κανονικος πτυχιουχος υποστηρικτης του απατεωνα ?



Όχι, γιατί όπως ειχε πει και ο George Pap με το που γράφτηκε στο hlektronika:





> Ή σας συμφέρει ένας Χρήσιμος Ηλίθιος – Ψυχάκιας;



Πόσο μάλλον αν είναι δύο... 

Βοηθάνε να γίνουν ακόμα πιο κατανοητά από τον οποιοδήποτε διαβάζει το παρόν forum, τα ψέματα του Ζωγράφου. 


Sent using Tapatalk

----------

fomalhaut (24-12-18)

----------


## nick1974

> ,       George Pap      hlektronika:
> 
> 
> 
>     ...
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk




 ...

...              "  "   led!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (    ...2-3   )

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ...              "  "   led!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (    ...2-3   )



 :*
  "...induction heater   350mW"     "...      "   "...   "   "...    [  ; ]" ... "         Fuel Cell..."     300W.* 
              (  )  !      /  /     /  /    .           .
    ,       (       )         Sot Pap.       : "...    "!
              ...    .   ...        ...!             '   "  .."    .
         ... /  /          Sot Pap,          .   Sot Pap    ...  !           /      "    ".            ;     (      )  ...!
      ... ,   (   )      .     :       ...;

----------

kioan (15-10-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_           ._

*kioan*. 

    , ,     ,            .
,       ,          ,          . 

 1.   ,      ,       ,    ()     ,   10  .

 2.     ,         ,     ,   ,   . 

 1:    ,        ,     ,      ,     .

 2.   ,  .                80-90  .         ,   ,                         4 %. ,               (),      *nikospag*,   2785.
.

----------

kioan (15-10-18), 

nestoras (16-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> .            ;     (      )  ...!
>       ... ,   (   )      .     :       ...;




 :      ?

  ?                               ?
  ...        george pap? 

                          .
             ... !
          ? (   ,           )

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ? (   ,           )



   ( George Pap )      .            .       :          ,  , "...  100%      102%   "     !

   Sot Pap ...           ...      Google!
* .*
    Google :  .    [ ]             facebook.          [ ...     ] .      Microsoft Word  :          . !       ;  ݐ !  (      ... ):        (  )    .. .      !  .

* .
*         .   Google     [ ].              (       )   :     [ ]   ...             Word!
*
 .*
    Google :           [ ].   ( ... )           : 
:     ..                                     
* :** BOBO-LINO*
: .
  ....  bobo-lino.gr  .  bobolino.gr      ... .    Google    BOBO-LINO         .           : https://www.vrisko.gr/details/4gc225...5d37chdf3jdfch !     ... .      .     .*
*
    Sot Pap (  )          ...induction heater   .    ... ;

..
 Sot Pap        ...                       .            Google.    Sot Pap   /                  .       (         ... )      **  [ Think before you post ]:




{     youtube      :frown:  }

----------


## George Pap

.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> .



...

----------


## leosedf

..... Join the club.  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
        .


Papa go home, papa is worrrlll in serbia,  666  666

 .

----------


## FreeEnergy

-:
         .                 .   (  )    ! ;  100%           Sot Pap        102%   ...

----------


## nestoras

:

http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/605-...ts#comment-875

,        , ,     .

         !! (??)

        .

     Malvino (:  ).     .   ( , ,  )           "".

 ,         350mW      40  (, ,  , ,  )     350mW   (  ).

  ""    (btw:     ?    ?)              (  )            .                    .

       ""   ,          " " (         ).

              ?

       ?

              ?

             "",    ,             " ".

            .           .               .

              ""?                 ""  ?
             ?                 "" ?

                     .         ", , ,  , " (        : "  , led",           .

   posts      ...   posts     /       .       : E=m*c^2             "/"?             .

  .   .

----------

JOUN (16-10-18), 

kioan (16-10-18), 

nick1974 (16-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Η ερευνητικη ομαδα μου θυμιζει πρωτοετεις φοιτητες που ερχονται στο Πανεπιστημιο μεσα στην "τρελα", ακουν αποσπασματικα καποια πραγματα, τα αντιλαμβανονται λαθος και πιστευουν οτι με λιγο παραπανω ψαξιμο θα φτιαξουν "το αεικινητο".
> 
> Συνηθως πεφτουν στην παγιδα της Διατηρησης της Ενεργειας οπως πεσατε κι ολοι εσεις.




Ακριβως αυτο!

----------


## Sot pap

Πολύ καλημέρα σας, 





> Κύριε Sot Pap ... διαβάζετε εσείς ο ίδιος αυτά που γράφετε;
> 
> 
> "...θα έχουμε ενέργεια ίση με την λάμπα" να λοιπον που συμφωνούμε σε κάτι. Το ...επόμενο "Αν την ενισχύσουμε με βάση την γεωμέτρια του χώρου  αλλά και την  ιδιοσυχνότητα του γυαλιού του φακού..." τι το θέλατε; Από πού να το πιάσεις αυτό τώρα; Θα ξαναρωτήσω για πολλοστή φορά: έχετε δει τα βίντεο παρουσιάσεως της ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεσης; ...γεωμετρία χώρου σε ένα απλό πλαστικό δοχείο του εμπορίου; "...ιδιοσυχνότητα του γυαλιού του φακού"; Ορίστε; Αυτό με εξέπληξε!
> Αφού μπορούμε να ...ενισχύσουμε έτσι ...απλά με πλαστικά δοχεία του εμπορίου και ...ιδιοσυχνότητες γυαλιού ( ...ντρέπομαι και να το γράφω αυτό ) *τι την θέλουμε την διάσπαση του νερού*;



Ενισχύουμε την συχνότητα ώστε να ξεκινήσει την  <καταλύτική>  δράση ο κολλοειδής άργυρος. 





> Δεν απαντάτε όμως στο *πόση ενέργεια θα έχουμε στο δεύτερο βήμα*, γιατί για να είναι αεικίνητο θα πρέπει: ενέργεια εξόδου > ενέργεια εισόδου έτσι ώστε ένα μέρος της εξαγώμενης ενέργειας να το επιστρέψουμε στην είσοδο και να κινήται μόνη της η μηχανή. Κάντε μια προσπάθεια να μας πείτε πόση θα είναι η ενέργεια παρακαλώ στο δεύτερο βήμα;



Συνήθως η ενέργεια εξόδου πρέπει να είναι περισσότερη της ενέργειας εισόδου + τις απώλειες. Happy?





> Εντάξει τώρα... Αυτό από μόνο του είναι για Νόμπελ Φυσικής: "...χρησιμοποιούμε τις σωματιδιακές δυνάμεις, κατά  αναλογία  με τον συντονισμό." *Πώς ακριβώς να το γράψουμε για να το καταλάβετε επιτέλους κύριε Sot Pap ότι ο συντονισμός δεν παράγει / δεν ενισχύει ενέργεια*; Το σώζει το "κατ' αναλογία" που γράψατε εκεί; Βοηθήστε μας λοιπόν εξηγώντας με απλά λόγια τι ακριβώς κάνει ο ...συντονισμός σε ένα μίγμα κολλεοειδούς αργύρου και νερού; Κατά τα λεγόμενά σας ( και μαζί με την ...γεωμετρία του χώρου και την ...ιδιοσυχνότητα τίνος; ) ενισχύει 350mW; Αυτό ισχυρίζεστε; Μα καλά... Εσείς ο ίδιος δεν γράψατε αυτό:



Είναι 3 οι τρόποι που μπορούμε να επέμβουμε στην πυρηνική δομή των σωματίδιων, 
α) Σχάση, βομβαρδίζουμε με σχετικιστικές ταχύτητες τα σωματίδια και παράγουμε θερμότητα
β) Σύντηξη, σε θερμοκρασίες εκ βαθμών όπου τα σωματίδια έχουν σχετικιστικές ταχύτητες, οι πυρήνες συντήκοντε και παράγουν θερμότητα 
γ) Ταλάντωση, χαμηλής ενέργειας επέμβαση στον πυρήνα. Με βάση εκπομπές χαμηλής ισχύος μέχρι συντονισμού μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε την σωματιδιακή δομή του υλικού.





> Induction heater; Και το παρομοιάζετε με ...πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες; Και προσθέτετε και "..γεωμετρία χώρου" με ολίγη από "...ιδιοσυχνότητα [τίνος άραγε];"!
> 60 βαθμούς το υδρογόνο όταν "...η καρδιά της συσκευής βρίσκεται σε πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία σε σχέση με το περιβάλλον" γιατί αλλιώς δεν "...παρακάμπτεται η απαγορευτική αρχή Καρνό";
> 
> Χμμμ....



Σαρδάμ στο μεγαλείο του! Εκεί που έλεγα πως ο ταβερνιάρης είχε τα πρωτεία, ανταγωνιζόμαστε βλέπω!

ΥΓ
Γιατί δεν έβγαλες και το διαζύγιο μου στη φορά μπας και μου τύχει και άλλη ευκαιρία??

----------


## Sot pap

> Παμε παρακατω, πειτε μας ενα λογο για τον οποια τα 350mW θα πρεπει να περασουν απο 40 κυματα (φακους, αργιλους, μαυρα κουτια, βραστηρες, καζανια κτλ) αφου στο τελος παλι 350mW θα εχουμε (πολυ λιγοτερα δηλαδη).
> 
> Θελετε να "ενεργοποιησετε" τον κολλοειδη αργυρο (btw: αργυρος δεν ειναι το ασημι? Βρηκατε καπου φθηνο ασήμι?) σε συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα ωστε αυτος με τη σειρα του να ενεργοποιησει το νερο (σε συντονισμενη ταλαντωση) και το μοριο του νερου να αποχωριστει τα αγαπημενα του ατομα υδρογονου. Κι ολα τα παραπανω βηματα με ενα αρχικο ελαχιστο ποσο ενεργειας το οποιο θα ανατοκιστει στη διαδρομη και θα υπερπολλαπλασιαστει.



Δεν διαφωνώ στο κόστος του άργυρου γι αυτό που πιστεύω ότι η υδρόλυση με βάση αυτό δεν θα είναι αποδοτική εντέλει.  Αν το πετύχαινε αυτό με άργυλο και
με την χρήση βραστήρα συνδυαζόμενο με την σχετική συντονιστική διάταξη, ώστε να ρίξει το σημείο ζέσεως,  προσωπικά πιστεύω θα είχε μεγαλύτερη οικονομική αειφορία. Η καταλυτική δράση (με όρους κλασσικής φυσικής) έως τὠρα βλέπαμε πως ενεργοποείται με χρήση θέρμανσης, τώρα το βλέπουμε και με συντονιστική διάταξη. 





> Διορθωστε με αν κανω καποιο λαθος στην "χονδρικη" περιγραφη του συστηματος, απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω σε ποιο σημειο της εφαρμογης "την πατησατε" (το πιο πιθανο ειναι εκει στον πολλαπλασιασμο με τις ενεργειες).
> Βασιστηκατε σε κατι που προφανως λειτουργει και σκεφτηκατε να το κανετε πιο αποδοτικο μεσω συντονισμου?



Σωστά η καταλύτικη δράση μοχλεύεται βάση συντονισμού. 







> Η ερευνητικη ομαδα μου θυμιζει πρωτοετεις φοιτητες που ερχονται στο Πανεπιστημιο μεσα στην "τρελα", ακουν αποσπασματικα καποια πραγματα, τα αντιλαμβανονται λαθος και πιστευουν οτι με λιγο παραπανω ψαξιμο θα φτιαξουν "το αεικινητο".



Εδώ έχουμε τον <πρώην συνεργάτη>  που σε λίγο θα μας πει πως ψηστάρια είχε κρυμμένη ο ΠΖ και μάς έψηνε το ψάρι στα χείλη! 





> Συνηθως πεφτουν στην παγιδα της Διατηρησης της Ενεργειας οπως πεσατε κι ολοι εσεις. Παραβλεψατε μια βασικη αρχη και συνεχισατε σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα. Με λιγη μαγειρικη και μονωτικη ταινια φτιαξατε τα αποτελεσματα ωστε να χαϊδεψουν τα αυτια μερικων.
> 
> Δε νιωσατε καποια στιγμη οτι το αστειο παραπηγε κι οτι μπορει να σας παρουν "χαμπαρι"? Υπαρχει εστω και μια στο εκατομμυριο περιπτωση να μη νιωθετε τυψεις για ολο αυτο το ανυποστατο "πειραμα" που υποστηριζετε?
> Δε θα επρεπε καποια στιγμη να αποσυρθειτε απο ολο αυτο το ρεζιλικι της επιστημης? Υπαρχει καποια ανωτερη δυναμη που δε σας αφηνει να βγειτε και να ζητησετε συγγνωμη απο τον "κοσμο" σας?.



Η ενθαλπία του συστήματος παραμένει σταθερή, είτε είναι πυρηνική αντιδραση, είτε ηλεκτρομαγνητική είτε καταλυτική. 





> Ελπιζω να μη χρειαστει ποτε να διδαξετε το αντικειμενο σας σε καποιον νεο που θα εχει την τυχη να βρεθει μαθητης σας. Θα ηταν πρωτιμοτερο να μην ξανααναφερετε εννοιες οπως "απολαβη, ενισχυση, συντονισμος, κβαντικη φυσικη, νανοτεχνολογια" (για να μην παω και σε πιο χοντρα οπως: "ενεργεια ή ηλεκτρισμος, led", τουλαχιστον μεχρι να διαβασετε κανενα βιβλιο μπας και κατανοησετε καποιες αρχες.
> 
> Προς τα τελευταια posts διαβασα και αναφορες στην Πυρηνικη Φυσικη... Σε επομενα posts θα διαβαζουμε για τις προτασεις/διορθωσεις σας οσον αφορα τη θεωρια της σχετικοτητας. Απορω γιατι δεν πιαστηκατε απο τον τυπο: E=m*c^2 και να πειτε οτι πιασατε την ταχυτητα του φωτος σε κυκλοτρο τυπου "κουβα/γκαζοτενεκε"? Η ιστορια θα ηταν εξισου γελοια με αυτη που παρουσιαστηκε απο τον ΠΖ.
> 
> Καλο σας βραδυ. Παιξατε και χασατε.



Μην τα σαρδαμίζουμε, δεν σας τιμά!

----------


## Sot pap

> _Δεν ισχυρίστηκε κανένας μας πως είχε βραστήρα ο οποίος λειτουργούσε ως βρςαστήρα._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *kioan*. 
> 
> Η παρατήρηση αυτή είναι σωστή, ωστόσο, θεωρήστε αυτό το ποστ εξαίρεση, διότι υποψιάζομαι ότι αρχικά η συσκευή αυτή προοριζόταν για θερμανση του νερού.
> Βέβαια, η υποψία μου στηρίζεται μόνο σε εικασίες, αλλά με τόσες κακίες που ακούστηκαν σε αυτό το νήμα, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα αντέξετε και τις δικές μου. 
> 
> Παρατήρηση 1. Στο περίφημο βίντεο, ο άξονας του θερμαντήρα είναι χαμηλός, σχεδόν στον πυθμένα του δοχείου με νερό, ενώ του κυματοδηγού (χωνί) στην έξω πλευρά του δοχείου, κατά περίπου 10 πόντους υψηλότερος.
> 
> ...



Στην Υποψία 1, Το χωνί καλύπτεται με νερό. Σταματάει η αντιδράση όταν πεσει η σταθμή του κάτω από το επίπεδο του. 
 Στην Υποψία 2, Δεν θα διαφωνούσα στην διαδικασία σκέψης και επιλογής, μόνο που εντέλει πιστεύω προτίμησε κολλοειδή άργυρο, ίσως λογω της αργής απελευθέρωσης του υδρογόνου για λόγους παρουσίασης. Τωρα να έβαλε μπουκάλα σε τόσες πολλές παρουσίασεις με τόσους διακεκριμένους συνομιλήτες, και να μην
πήρε κανείς χαμπάρι η να μύρισε κάτι... ε είναι λίγο ακραίο.

----------


## leosedf

Κολλοειδής άργυρος= Ασήμι σε νερό...
Είχε και καλή θέση σε ψευδοφάρμακα.

----------


## DGeorge

Κάποτε, ένας αληθινός λεβέντης-μηχανικός μας, αριστούχος του -τότε ΕΜΠ-, είχε εφεύρει κάποιο 'διαφορικό χωρίς γρανάζια'.
Όλες-όλες οι TV μας, τότε, ήταν οι ασπρόμαυρες ΕΪΡ και ΥΕΝΕΔ! Η παρουσίαση έγινε και στις δύο, με διαφορά μίας ημέρας.
Την επόμενη μέρα της δεύτερης παρουσίασης, η συσκευή είχε εξαφανιστεί από προσώπου Γης! :Biggrin: 
Αντίθετα, πρέπει να εμφανίστηκε συναρμολογημένη, σε κάποια ειδικά οχήματα της General Motors κλπ.
Στην πρωτοπορειακότατη κατασκευο-κατασκευάρα του σεβαστότατου, καθ' όλα, κυρίου αυτού, κάποια *μικρομάγαζα*, που δραστηριοποιούνται στον χώρο της Ενέργειας, όπως η SHELL, η TEXACO, κι οι λοιπές 'αδελφές', θα το είχαν αφήσει, 'έτσι'...να πλανάται στα κανάλια, και στο Χωροχρόνο, χωρίς να κάνουν απολύτως τίποτα??????!!! Το γεγονός αυτό, από μόνο του, άραγε, δεν έβαλε σε υποψία κανέναν; ΧΧΧμμμμμμμμ............... :Think:  :Think: 

Εννοείται, φυσικά, ότι θα πρέπει κάποιοι να το 'σφυρίξανε' και σε 'κείνον τον δύσμοιρο τον Στέφεν Χώκινγκ.(δεν ξέρω, επειδή πέθανε αυτόν τον Μάρτη, αν του το προλάβανε). Τουλάχιστον θα έφευγε γελώντας :Biggrin: 
Το τι παρόμοιες θεωρίες, και κατασκευές είχαν δει τα ματάκια του, κι είχαν ακούσει τ' αυτάκια του......Δεν λέγεται!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kioan

> Δεν διαφωνώ στο κόστος του άργυρου γι αυτό που πιστεύω ότι η υδρόλυση με βάση αυτό δεν θα είναι αποδοτική εντέλει.  Αν το πετύχαινε αυτό με άργυλο και
> με την χρήση βραστήρα συνδυαζόμενο με την σχετική συντονιστική διάταξη, ώστε να ρίξει το σημείο ζέσεως,  προσωπικά πιστεύω θα είχε μεγαλύτερη οικονομική αειφορία. Η καταλυτική δράση (με όρους κλασσικής φυσικής) έως τα½*ρα βλέπαμε πως ενεργοποείται με χρήση θέρμανσης, τώρα το βλέπουμε και με συντονιστική διάταξη.




Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, η χρήση συντονιστικής διάταξης δεν θα σου αποδώσει κέρδος σε ενέργεια. Απλώς ο συντονισμός θα κάνει πιο αποδοτική την μεταφορά της ενέργειας που εισάγεις στο σύστημα. 
Αυτό που δεν αλλάζει με κανένα είδος "ηλεκτρομαγνητικού φακού" είναι το γεγονός πως η ενέργεια που θα εισάγεις στο σύστημα θα είναι πάντα οριακά μεγαλύτερη από την ενέργεια που τελικά θα απορροφήσει το οποιοδήποτε μέσο.


Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αλλά εξακολουθείς να μην το αντιλαμβάνεσαι, οπότε σου προτείνω να το ξαναδιαβάσεις: *Ο συντονισμός δεν παράγει ενέργεια.*

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν διαφωνώ στο κόστος του άργυρου γι αυτό που πιστεύω ότι η υδρόλυση με βάση αυτό δεν θα είναι αποδοτική εντέλει.  Αν το πετύχαινε αυτό με άργυλο και
> με την χρήση βραστήρα συνδυαζόμενο με την σχετική συντονιστική διάταξη, ώστε να ρίξει το σημείο ζέσεως,  προσωπικά πιστεύω θα είχε μεγαλύτερη οικονομική αειφορία. Η καταλυτική δράση (με όρους κλασσικής φυσικής) έως τωρα βλέπαμε πως ενεργοποείται με χρήση θέρμανσης, τώρα το βλέπουμε και με συντονιστική διάταξη. 
> 
> Σωστά η καταλύτικη δράση μοχλεύεται βάση συντονισμού. 
> 
> Εδώ έχουμε τον <πρώην συνεργάτη>  που σε λίγο θα μας πει πως ψηστάρια είχε κρυμμένη ο ΠΖ και μάς έψηνε το ψάρι στα χείλη! 
> 
> Η ενθαλπία του συστήματος παραμένει σταθερή, είτε είναι πυρηνική αντιδραση, είτε ηλεκτρομαγνητική είτε καταλυτική. 
> 
> Μην τα σαρδαμίζουμε, δεν σας τιμά!



Κυριε Παπαδελο, απο τη στιγμη που γραφτηκατε πριν δυο μερες εξακολουθειτε να μας λετε γενικες αληθειες (πχ η ενθαλπια ειναι σταθερη κι οτι η εντροπια του συμπαντος  αυξανεται). Καθε φορα που πηγατε εστω και λιγο να πειτε κατι για την εφευρεση του ΠΖ απλα γινατε ρεζιλι απεναντι στα λογικα και επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενα επιχειρηματα.

Χαιρομαι που πανω κατω καλαβαμε πως λειτουργει η συσκευη του ΠΖ. Θα σας πω ενα μικρο μυστικο:

"ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕ Ο ΠΖ ΩΣ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ ΣΤΑ 350GHz (ή σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη συχνοτητα), ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

Μπορειτε να παραμεινετε στην αποψη σας για παραγωγη ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας με καταλυτη κολλοειδη αργυρο αλλα αφαιρεστε εντελως το κομματι "ενεργοποιησης" μεσω συντονισμου.

Για να προχωρησει μια συζητηση πρεπει καπου να υπαρχουν κοινες βασεις. Νομιζετε οτι τυχαια εθεσα τα ερωτηματα στο προηγουμενο post? Εχετε κανει εστω και λιγη πραγματικη ερευνα περα απο το google?

Γιατι δε δειξατε τη συσκευη σε καποιο "μ@λακα" Μηχανικο που ασχολειται με τις υψηλες συχνοτητες να  σας πει οτι οι πλακετες του ΠΖ και οι κυματοδηγοι του ειναι για βαριοπουλα;

Εστω και βημα-βημα πιστευω οτι θα μπορεσετε να καταλαβετε κι εσεις την απατη. Ξερω οτι αυτη τη στιγμη προσπαθειτε να μας τραβηξετε προς μια συγκεκριμενη κατευθυνση: "ε, να μωρε, ο Πετρος ειχε πιει λιγο παραπανω εκεινη τη μερα και του ξεφυγαν κανα δυο κουβεντες, εγω εκεινη την ωρα που ελεγε για τα GHz χαζευα στο κινητο μου, λιγο το ενα, λιγο το αλλο...", καταληξαμε να χαψουμε το ψεμμα αμασητο.

Κρατηστε αυτο το post οπως θα επρεπε να κανετε και για πολλα αλλα συναδελφων για να τα διαβαζετε και να λετε οταν γινετε εντελως "ρομπα" οτι "ειχαν δικιο τα παιδια τοτε που μου ελεγαν να παραδεχτω την πατατα".

Θα μου πειτε παλι οτι σαρδαμιζω ή δεν ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο, αλλα μεχρι να παραδεχτειτε οτι οι κεραιες δεν αυξανουν την ενεργεια, οτι ο συντονισμος δεν ειναι αποθηκη πλεοναζουσας ενεργειας περα απο αυτη που το συντονισμενο κυκλωμα πηρε απο τον δεκτη, οτι οι πλακετες στα 350GHz θελουν πολλα κιλα @@ για να σχεδιαστουν κι οτι η μπαλα ειναι στρογγυλη, νομιζω οτι σας αξιζει περισσοτερος περιγελος (πχ ντοματες). 

tip: ξεκινηστε απο την παραδοχη οτι η μπαλα ειναι στρογγυλη

----------


## Sot pap

> Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, η χρήση συντονιστικής διάταξης δεν θα σου αποδώσει κέρδος σε ενέργεια. Απλώς ο συντονισμός θα κάνει πιο αποδοτική την μεταφορά της ενέργειας που εισάγεις στο σύστημα.



Συμφωνούμε. Και εφόσον την κάνει πιο αποδοτική μπορεί να χαμηλώσει το σημείο ζέσεως θερμικού καταλύτη.

----------


## nestoras

> Συμφωνούμε. Και εφόσον την κάνει πιο αποδοτική μπορεί να χαμηλώσει το σημείο ζέσεως θερμικού καταλύτη.



Τα ιδια Παντελακη μου, τα ιδια Παντελη...

Ο kioan θελει να σας πει οτι την ιδια δουλεια θα μπορουσατε να την κανετε με 500mW ή με 600mW αντι να προσπαθειτε ντε και καλα να δωσετε τα 350mW ολοκληρα. Ελπιζω να λυθηκε η απορια σας για τη ΜΗ ενισχυση της αρχικης ενεργειας μεσω κεραιας yagi.

Και για να μην ξεχνιομαστε:
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΖ.

ΥΓ: 350GHz = 350.000.000.000Hz
Σε απλα ελληνικα: ενα σημα 350GHz, μεταβαλλεται απο υψηλη σε χαμηλη σταθμη 350 δισεκατομμυρια φορες σε ενα δευτερολεπτο. Εχετε την αισθηση των αριθμων και τον βαθμο εξειδικευμενων γνωσεων που απαιτουνται για το σχεδιασμο ενος τετοιου κυκλωματος;

----------


## Sot pap

> "ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕ Ο ΠΖ ΩΣ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ ΣΤΑ 350GHz (ή σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη συχνοτητα), ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!



Λειτούργησε! Συντόνησε δε συντόνησε. Έστω και για λόγους παρουσίασης. Ίσως σε εκτεταμένη χρήση να καταρρεύσει. 
Τα επιχειρήματα πως αυτό που βλέπαμε ήταν μια απάτη, ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΚΟΥΝ. Δεν ήταν μια παρουσίαση, ήταν πολλαπλές σε πολλαπλό σχετικό ακροατήριο.    






> Μπορειτε να παραμεινετε στην αποψη σας για παραγωγη ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας με καταλυτη κολλοειδη αργυρο αλλα αφαιρεστε εντελως το κομματι "ενεργοποιησης" μεσω συντονισμου.



Να το παραφράσουμε να παίξουμε με τις λέξεις? Ενεργοποίηση καταλύτη λόγω έκθεσης σε υψίσυχνες συχνότητες.  





> Εστω και βημα-βημα πιστευω οτι θα μπορεσετε να καταλαβετε κι εσεις την απατη. Ξερω οτι αυτη τη στιγμη προσπαθειτε να μας τραβηξετε προς μια συγκεκριμενη κατευθυνση: "ε, να μωρε, ο Πετρος ειχε πιει λιγο παραπανω εκεινη τη μερα και του ξεφυγαν κανα δυο κουβεντες, εγω εκεινη την ωρα που ελεγε για τα GHz χαζευα στο κινητο μου, λιγο το ενα, λιγο το αλλο...", καταληξαμε να χαψουμε το ψεμμα αμασητο.



Υπερβολές





> Κρατηστε αυτο το post οπως θα επρεπε να κανετε και για πολλα αλλα συναδελφων για να τα διαβαζετε και να λετε οταν γινετε εντελως "ρομπα" οτι "ειχαν δικιο τα παιδια τοτε που μου ελεγαν να παραδεχτω την πατατα".
> Θα μου πειτε παλι οτι σαρδαμιζω ή δεν ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο, αλλα μεχρι να παραδεχτειτε οτι οι κεραιες δεν αυξανουν την ενεργεια, οτι ο συντονισμος δεν ειναι αποθηκη πλεοναζουσας ενεργειας περα απο αυτη που το συντονισμενο κυκλωμα πηρε απο τον δεκτη, οτι οι πλακετες στα 350GHz θελουν πολλα κιλα @@ για να σχεδιαστουν κι οτι η μπαλα ειναι στρογγυλη, νομιζω οτι σας αξιζει περισσοτερος περιγελος (πχ ντοματες). 
> tip: ξεκινηστε απο την παραδοχη οτι η μπαλα ειναι στρογγυλη



Δηλαδή αν υποστηρίζεις πως η καταλύτικη υδρόλυση μέσω έκθεσης σε υψίσυχνες συχνότητες επιταχύνεται, γίνεσαι ρόμπα..

Δεν έχουμε μάθει να συζητάμε?

----------


## kioan

Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα πως είναι οι κεραίες και οι κυματοδηγοί στα 300 GHz, ας ανατρέξουμε στην επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία. Όλα τα papers που παραθέτω, είναι δημοσιευμένα σε έγκριτα peer reviewed συνέδρια και επιστημονικά περιοδικά. (Ορισμένα θέλουν ενεργή συνδρομή στο IEEE Xplore για να τα κατεβάσετε, εάν δεν έχετε, μπορώ να σας στείλω αντίγραφα)


Στην εργασία Wang, Y., Ke, M., Lancaster, M. J., & Chen, J. (2011). Micromachined 300-GHz SU-8-based slotted waveguide antenna. _IEEE Antennas and Wireless Propagation Letters_, 10, 573-576. μπορείτε να δείτε το σχέδιο και την φωτογραφία της υλοποιημένης κεραίας. Πρόκειται για μια κεραία τύπου slotted waveguide και στην δεξιά φωτογραφία την βλέπουμε συνδεδεμένη στην γεννήτρια, με το βελάκι που γράφει "slot array" να δείχνει την κεραία.





Στην εργασία Rey, S., Ulm, D., Kleine-Ostmann, T., & Kiirner, T. (2017, March). Performance evaluation of a first phased array operating at 300 GHz with horn elements. _In Antennas and Propagation (EUCAP)_, 2017 11th European Conference on (pp. 1629-1633). IEEE. μπορείτε επίσης να πάρετε μια ιδέα για το πως είναι ένα antenna array τύπου horn με κέρδος 20dBi στους 300GHz.







Στην εργασία Choi, W., Lee, I., & Choi, E. (2017). Design and Fabrication of a 300 GHz Modified Sine Waveguide Traveling-Wave Tube Using a Nanocomputer Numerical Control Machine. _IEEE Transactions on Electron Devices_, 64(7), 2955-2962. μπορείτε να πάρετε μια ιδέα για το πως είναι ένας κυματοδηγός για τους 300 GHz. 
Ο κυματοδηγός είναι όλο αυτό το μπλοκ που βλέπετε στην αριστερή φωτογραφία (a). Αποτελείται από 2 τμήματα τα οποία εσωτερικά έχουν διαμορφωθεί σε nano-CNC ακριβείας (εκτιμώμενο μέγιστο σφάλμα διεργασίας περίπου ±6μm) και έχουν την μορφή που φαίνεται στις λεπτομερείς φωτογραφίες στα δεξιά (b).







Την επόμενη φορά λοιπόν που θα δείτε τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο να κρατάει:

έναν βανδαλισμένο κυματοδηγό με πλάτος πλευράς 3-4cm λέγοντας πως μεταφέρει 350GHzή ένα τενεκεδένιο χωνί λέγοντας πως είναι κεραία hornγια τους 350GHzή μια αντίσταση βραστήρα λέγοντας πως είναι κεραία για τους 350GHz
...ελπίζω να καταλάβετε πως έχετε απέναντί σας έναν *μεγαλειώδη ψεύτη* που δεν έχει ιδέα για τι μιλάει και δεν μπορεί ούτε κατά διάνοια να έχει κατασκευάσει κάτι που να προσεγγίζει αυτές τις συχνότητες.

Επίσης από όλα τα παραπάνω μπορείτε να καταλάβετε πόσο σχετικό (ή πόσο στο κόλπο) ήταν το "σχετικό ακροατήριο" που παρευρισκόταν στις παρουσιάσεις.

----------

nestoras (16-10-18), 

VaselPi (16-10-18)

----------


## nestoras

Δειτε και το post #2980.

Τα "χωραφια" μου ειναι ο ηλεκτρισμος και η ενεργεια. Μπορειτε να υποστηριξετε οτι θελετε για τους καταλυτες και τις χημικες αντιδρασεις (τουλαχιστον οσο δεν παραβιαζετε βασικες αρχες) αλλα μην ασχολειστε με αντικειμενα που δεν γνωριζετε.

Η ολη φαση δε σας ακουστηκε "too good to be true" για να την ψαξετε λιγο περισσοτερο πριν βγειτε στα καναλια (με ολα τα επακολουθα).

----------


## Sot pap

> Τα ιδια Παντελακη μου, τα ιδια Παντελη...
> 
> Ο kioan θελει να σας πει οτι την ιδια δουλεια θα μπορουσατε να την κανετε με 500mW ή με 600mW αντι να προσπαθειτε ντε και καλα να δωσετε τα 350mW ολοκληρα. Ελπιζω να λυθηκε η απορια σας για τη ΜΗ ενισχυση της αρχικης ενεργειας μεσω κεραιας yagi.



Τουλάχιστον δεν απορρίπτεται το ότι αυτή η απορρόφηση μπορεί να γίνει και στα 0,35W, σαν ελάχιστη τιμή.  





> ΥΓ: 350GHz = 350.000.000.000Hz
> Σε απλα ελληνικα: ενα σημα 350GHz, μεταβαλλεται απο υψηλη σε χαμηλη σταθμη 350 δισεκατομμυρια φορες σε ενα δευτερολεπτο. Εχετε την αισθηση των αριθμων και τον βαθμο εξειδικευμενων γνωσεων που απαιτουνται για το σχεδιασμο ενος τετοιου κυκλωματος;



Δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάξει κύκλωμα 350GHZ, μπορεί με μικρότερα κυκλώματα πχ 3,5GHZ να φθάσει σε αυτό το νούμερο και να το παρουσιάσει σαν τελικό κύκλωμα 350GHz (αν οντως φθάνει σε τέτοιες συχνότητες, και δεν είναι προπέτασμα προστασίας εφεύρεσης).

----------


## Sot pap

> Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα πως είναι οι κεραίες και οι  κυματοδηγοί στα 300 GHz, ας ανατρέξουμε στην επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία.  Όλα τα papers που παραθέτω, είναι δημοσιευμένα σε έγκριτα peer reviewed  συνέδρια και επιστημονικά περιοδικά. (Ορισμένα θέλουν ενεργή συνδρομή  στο IEEE Xplore για να τα κατεβάσετε, εάν δεν έχετε, μπορώ να σας στείλω  αντίγραφα)
> 
> Την επόμενη φορά λοιπόν που θα δείτε τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο να κρατάει:
> 
> έναν βανδαλισμένο κυματοδηγό με πλάτος πλευράς 3-4cm λέγοντας πως μεταφέρει 350GHzή ένα τενεκεδένιο χωνί λέγοντας πως είναι κεραία hornγια τους 350GHzή μια αντίσταση βραστήρα λέγοντας πως είναι κεραία για τους 350GHz
> ...ελπίζω να καταλάβετε πως έχετε απέναντί σας έναν *μεγαλειώδη ψεύτη*  που δεν έχει ιδέα για τι μιλάει και δεν μπορεί ούτε κατά διάνοια να  έχει κατασκευάσει κάτι που να προσεγγίζει αυτές τις συχνότητες.
> 
> Επίσης από όλα τα παραπάνω μπορείτε να καταλάβετε πόσο σχετικό (ή πόσο  στο κόλπο) ήταν το "σχετικό ακροατήριο" που παρευρισκόταν στις  παρουσιάσεις.



Πολυ ενδιαφέρον και ευχαριστώ για την προσέγγιση. Θα το ήθελα αν  είναι δυνατόν το σχετικό paper στο e-mail της εγγραφής μου. Βλέπω πως ο  κυματοδηγός έχει πολλές ομοιότητες με το λεγόμενο fuel cell στην  εφαρμογή ΠΖ, από όπου διέρχεται το υδρογόνο. Βέβαια πρέπει να ανατρέξω  στα video για να το ξεκαθαρίσω.

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα θα δεις σε λίγο καιρό clopy paste τις λεπτομέρειες σε νέο υποτιθέμενο χαρτί σαβούρα έρευνα του ΠΖ.  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Έχει και ομοιότητες...  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

> Τουλάχιστον δεν απορρίπτεται το ότι αυτή η απορρόφηση μπορεί να γίνει και στα 0,35W, σαν ελάχιστη τιμή.








> Αρχικό μήνυμα από kioan
> 
> 
> Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, η χρήση συντονιστικής διάταξης δεν θα σου αποδώσει κέρδος σε ενέργεια. Απλώς ο συντονισμός θα κάνει πιο αποδοτική την μεταφορά της ενέργειας που εισάγεις στο σύστημα. 
> 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνούμε. Και εφόσον την κάνει πιο αποδοτική μπορεί να χαμηλώσει το σημείο ζέσεως θερμικού καταλύτη.



Αυτό στο οποίο (θέλω να ελπίζω πως) συμφωνούμε είναι πως με μια διάταξη πηγής στα 350mW, το ποσό της ενέργειας που θα μεταφέρεται στο μείγμα (νερό, άργυρος, οτιδήποτε) θα είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση οριακά ίσο με 350mW.

Εάν το ζητούμενο ήταν να αυξηθεί ελαφρώς η θερμοκρασία του μείγματος για να πετύχει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, ας έβαζε μια απλή αντιστασούλα του μισού Watt μέσα στο δοχείο και θα την τροφοδοτούσε και από USB φορτιστή. Η διαφορά της ωμικής αντίστασης σε σχέση με αυτό που μας έδειξε, είναι πως αυτή θα μπορούσε όντας μονωμένη να λειτουργήσει και εντός του υγρού, ενώ αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει με καμία από τις κεραίες που προσπαθεί να μας πείσει πως χρησιμοποιεί  :Wink: 








> Δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάξει κύκλωμα *350GHZ*, μπορεί με μικρότερα κυκλώματα πχ *3,5GHZ* να φθάσει σε αυτό το νούμερο και να το παρουσιάσει σαν τελικό κύκλωμα 350GHz (αν οντως φθάνει σε τέτοιες συχνότητες, και δεν είναι προπέτασμα προστασίας εφεύρεσης).



Με συγχωρείς, αλλά ποιος είσαι εσύ που τολμάς και παραφράζεις τις δημόσιες δηλώσεις του ΠΖ, οι οποίες υπάρχουν και σε video!
Η όλη ιστορία με τα 350GHz ξεκίνησε από τον ίδιο τον ΠΖ γιατί όπως μας είπε, ύστερα από την έρευνά του (εδώ γελάμε) βρήκε πως η ιδιοσυχνότητα του μορίου του νερού είναι στα 350GHz και στις αρμονικές αυτής.

Πώς είναι δυνατόν να πετυχαίνεται το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα συντονισμού σε συχνότητες που είναι τάξεις μεγέθους μικρότερες; 

Τα GHz και τα Watt δεν είναι στραγάλια για να τα ανεβοκατεβάζετε κατά το δοκούν.

----------


## nick1974

> Βλέπω πως ο  κυματοδηγός έχει πολλές ομοιότητες με το λεγόμενο fuel cell στην  εφαρμογή ΠΖ, από όπου διέρχεται το υδρογόνο. Βέβαια πρέπει να ανατρέξω  στα video για να το ξεκαθαρίσω.




εχεις δει ποτε πως φτιαχνεται μια εγκατασταση κυμματοδηγων?
ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ αν βλεπεις ομοιοτητες...
οχι να τους στραβωσεις η να τους κοψεις με δοντια καρχαρια οπως εκανε ο ασχετος απατεωνας ψευτης, αλλα λιγο να σου ξεφυγει ενα ψεγαδι στα 10GHz εχασες ολο το σημα σου.
Το οτι ηρθες ΕΔΩ να μας πεις οτι βλεπεις ομοιοτητες κατανταει γελοιο.






> Θα το ήθελα αν είναι δυνατόν το σχετικό paper στο e-mail της εγγραφής μου



να ανατρεξεις σε βιβλια ρανταρ για αρχαριους


εκει θα δεις και ποσο ωραιο ειναι να βαζεις μικροκυμματα ανω των 2GHz μεσα σε νερο!!!! (σταγονιδια που δε φαινονταν κι εκανα 2 μερες να παραδωσω ενα ρανταρακι 10GHz γιατι φυσικα δεν περναγε τιποτα απο 50KW κι ο πυροτουβλος εφευρετοπιθικος λεει οτι χωνει κεραιες horn για 350 GHz 350mW μεσα σε ενα κουβα νερο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


και τελος αν οντως λες πως κρινεις εκ του αποτελεσματος, ΝΑΙ μια μπαταριουλα η ενας φορτισμενος supercapacitor κρατανε ρευμα. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΔΕΣ και το ειδαμε και ολοι, και κανεις δε διαφωνει με αυτο απ την εποχη του Βολτα


επισεις ακομα αναμενω απαντηση για τα αποδοτικα φωτονια

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ενισχύουμε την συχνότητα ώστε να ξεκινήσει την  <καταλύτική>  δράση ο κολλοειδής άργυρος.



Δεν θα ...ξεκινούσε την <καταλυτική> δράση ο κολλοειδή άργυρος χωρίς τα GHz ; Τι είναι αυτό στις υψηλές συχνότητες που ...ξεκινά την αντίδραση; Κατ' επανάληψη σας έχει τονιστεί ότι *ο συντονισμός δεν είναι παραγωγή  ενίσχυση ενέργειας* !! Για γίνεται παρακαλώ λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος εδώ;





> Συνήθως η ενέργεια εξόδου πρέπει να είναι περισσότερη της ενέργειας εισόδου + τις απώλειες. Happy?



Όχι δεν είμαι ...happy γιατί πολύ απλά παραβλέπετε το γεγονός ότι για να έχουμε ενέργεια στην έξοδο από ...κάπου πρέπει να την πάρουμε και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση από τους δεσμούς υδρογόνου - οξυγόνου. Δεν μας λέτε όμως με πόση ενέργεια θα τους ...σπάσουμε για να πάρουμε την ενέργειά τους; Με ...350mW και ...γεωμετρία χώρου και ...κολλοειδή άργυρο και ...συντονισμό;





> Είναι 3 οι τρόποι που μπορούμε να επέμβουμε στην πυρηνική δομή των σωματίδιων, 
> α) Σχάση, βομβαρδίζουμε με σχετικιστικές ταχύτητες τα σωματίδια και παράγουμε θερμότητα
> β) Σύντηξη, σε θερμοκρασίες εκ βαθμών όπου τα σωματίδια έχουν  σχετικιστικές ταχύτητες, οι πυρήνες συντήκοντε και παράγουν θερμότητα 
> γ) *Ταλάντωση, χαμηλής ενέργειας επέμβαση στον πυρήνα. Με βάση εκπομπές  χαμηλής ισχύος μέχρι συντονισμού μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε την σωματιδιακή  δομή του υλικού.*



Εντάξει... Τότε γιατί γράψατε αυτό:




> Σε  έναν πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα, χρησιμοποιούμε 5MW στον επιτανχυντή για   δημιουργία μαγνητικού πεδίου ...



Γιατί να χρησιμοποιούν άραγε μεγαβάτ ισχύος όταν ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος καταφέρνει κάτι ...ισοδύναμο ( ναι ισοδύναμο, σας λέει τίποτα η λέξη; ) με χιλιοστα του βάτ; Καταλαβαίνεται κύριε Sot Pap ότι καταπατάτε έτσι βασικούς νόμους της φυσικής; Άντε να δεχτώ ότι έχετε δίκιο. Θεμελιώστε το με θεωρία και επιστημονικά στοιχεία! Είδατε εσείς μετρήσεις; Είδατε κάποια ( στοιχειώδη έστω ) ...θεωρία;





> Σαρδάμ στο μεγαλείο του! Εκεί που έλεγα πως ο ταβερνιάρης είχε τα πρωτεία, ανταγωνιζόμαστε βλέπω!



Ποιο ...σαρδάμ ακριβώς; Εσύ ο ίδιος κύριε Sot pap δεν έγραψες:




> Σωστά, τεχνική induction heater χαμηλότατης ενεργειακής ισχύος, 350mW σε   συνδυασμό με κολλοειδή άργυρο (καταλύτη για κάποιους). Το υδρόγονο   βγαίνει σε θερμοκρασία 60C δείγμα καταλυτικής για κάποιους αντίδρασης.



στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post854556 ;
Θέλεις να σου δείξω και σε ποιό σημείο έγραψες για πιο ...αποδοτικά φωτόνια; Δυστυχώς για εσάς και ευτυχώς για εμάς δεν μπορείτε να τα ...αλλάξετε τώρα. Πώς είπαμε; Τα γραπτά μένουν;
Όσο για την αναζήτηση για το πρόσωπό σας ήταν καθόλα νόμιμη και πιστεύω ότι βοηθά να καταλαβαίνουμε το τι δηλώνει ο καθένας πως είναι.

----------


## Sot pap

> Αυτό στο οποίο (θέλω να ελπίζω πως) συμφωνούμε είναι  πως με μια διάταξη πηγής στα 350mW, το ποσό της ενέργειας που θα  μεταφέρεται στο μείγμα (νερό, άργυρος, οτιδήποτε) θα είναι στην καλύτερη  περίπτωση οριακά ίσο με 350mW.
> 
> Εάν το ζητούμενο ήταν να αυξηθεί ελαφρώς η θερμοκρασία του μείγματος για  να πετύχει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, ας έβαζε μια απλή αντιστασούλα του  μισού Watt μέσα στο δοχείο και θα την τροφοδοτούσε και από USB φορτιστή.  Η διαφορά της ωμικής αντίστασης σε σχέση με αυτό που μας έδειξε, είναι  πως αυτή θα μπορούσε όντας μονωμένη να λειτουργήσει και εντός του υγρού,  ενώ αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει με καμία από τις κεραίες που προσπαθεί να  μας πείσει πως χρησιμοποιεί



Συμφωνούμε στο πρώτο σκέλος, 0,35W φθάνει στον κολλοειδή άργυρο. 
Στο  2ο Σκέλος, Διότι η απορρόφηση μέσω κεραίας είναι πολύ πιο  αποτελεσματική. Θα χρειαζόταν πχ 10W αντιστασούλα + σχετικός χρόνος  λειτουργίας.  






> Με συγχωρείς, αλλά ποιος είσαι εσύ που τολμάς και  παραφράζεις τις δημόσιες δηλώσεις του ΠΖ, οι οποίες υπάρχουν και σε  video!
> Η όλη ιστορία με τα 350GHz ξεκίνησε από τον ίδιο τον ΠΖ γιατί όπως μας  είπε, ύστερα από την έρευνά του (εδώ γελάμε) βρήκε πως η ιδιοσυχνότητα  του μορίου του νερού είναι στα 350GHz και στις αρμονικές αυτής.
> 
> Πώς είναι δυνατόν να πετυχαίνεται το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα συντονισμού σε συχνότητες που είναι τάξεις μεγέθους μικρότερες; 
> 
> Τα GHz και τα Watt δεν είναι στραγάλια για να τα ανεβοκατεβάζετε κατά το δοκούν.



Η Ιδιοσυχνότητα του νερού ειναι στα 6-7 ThZ και όχι στα 350GHZ και το έχει αναφέρει. 
Αλλά φθάνει στα 350GHZ και από εκεί αναλάμβανει ο κολλοειδής άργυρος κατά ΠΖ. Βέβαια 0,35W για 350GHz είναι ένα ζήτημα.

----------


## kioan

> Θα το ήθελα αν  είναι δυνατόν το σχετικό paper στο e-mail της εγγραφής μου.



Το paper θα είναι διαθέσιμο για λίγο εδώ. 






> Βλέπω πως ο κυματοδηγός έχει πολλές ομοιότητες με το λεγόμενο fuel cell στην εφαρμογή ΠΖ, από όπου διέρχεται το υδρογόνο. Βέβαια πρέπει να ανατρέξω στα video για να το ξεκαθαρίσω.



Μην ψαρώνεις! Η μόνη ομοιότητα που υπάρχει είναι πως το μεταλλικό μπλοκ του κυματοδηγού όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία του paper, είναι κλασική μορφή που έχουν διάφορες μικροκυματικές κατασκευές: μασίφ μεταλλικά τμήματα για να έχουν δυσκαμψία και να διατηρούν τα γεωμετρικά χαρακτηριστικά τους, πολλές βίδες ώστε τα διάφορα επιμέρους τμήματα να εφάπτονται σε όλη την επιφάνειά τους κλπ.

Σου θυμίζουν αυτά που έδειξε ο ΠΖ διότι είναι διάφορα τέτοια εξαρτήματα που αγόρασε από παζάρια με παλιοσίδερα. Και καταλαβαίνεις πως το ότι δείχνει είναι απλώς μια απάτη, καθώς βλέπεις τυχαία τέτοια ξεχαρβαλωμένα εξαρτήματα να τα έχει βιδωμένα μεταξύ τους όπως-όπως, με την προχειρότητα που διακρίνει όλα τα κατασκευάσματά του  :Lol:

----------


## Sot pap

> Γιατί να χρησιμοποιούν άραγε μεγαβάτ ισχύος όταν ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος καταφέρνει κάτι ...ισοδύναμο ( ναι ισοδύναμο, σας λέει τίποτα η λέξη; ) με χιλιοστα του βάτ; Καταλαβαίνεται κύριε Sot Pap ότι καταπατάτε έτσι βασικούς νόμους της φυσικής; Άντε να δεχτώ ότι έχετε δίκιο. Θεμελιώστε το με θεωρία και επιστημονικά στοιχεία! Είδατε εσείς μετρήσεις; Είδατε κάποια ( στοιχειώδη έστω ) ...θεωρία;



Οταν η ενθαλπία του σύστηματος παραμένει σταθερή, τι να θεμελιώσω με <νεα φυσική θεωρία>..






> Ποιο ...σαρδάμ ακριβώς; Εσύ ο ίδιος κύριε Sot pap δεν έγραψες:



Δεν παιρνουμε κουβέντες από εδώ και απο εκεί να τις κολλάμε κατα το δοκούν. Σε ποια σχολή το έμαθες αυτό?






> Όσο για την αναζήτηση για το πρόσωπό σας ήταν καθόλα νόμιμη και πιστεύω ότι βοηθά να καταλαβαίνουμε το τι δηλώνει ο καθένας πως είναι.



Μου θυμίζεις την Πρώην!

----------


## kioan

> Δεν παιρνουμε κουβέντες από εδώ και απο εκεί να τις κολλάμε κατα το δοκούν. Σε ποια σχολή το έμαθες αυτό?



Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις φυσικές έννοιες, ορολογίες, μονάδες μέτρησης κλπ, αλλά δεν βλέπω αυτό να πτοεί την "επιστημονική ομάδα" ΠΖ  :Wink: 

Επίσης δεν γίνεται να παίρνουμε εξαρτήματα από παζάρια και να τα κολλάμε κατά το δοκούν, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε δει να συνδέονται: 

σωλήνες με λαμαρινόβιδεςκαλώδια με σωλήνεςγεννήτριες GHz με κροκοδειλάκιακυματοδηγούς με το τίποτα (ασύνδετους)gun diodes με λοξούς κυματοδηγούςPCBs τυχαίων συσκευών με το τίποτα (εντελώς ασύνδετα)εν λειτουργία κινητήρες εσωτερικής καύσης με κλειστές γραμμές καυσίμουσταματημένοι κινητήρες εσωτερικής καύσης με γραμμές καυσίμου συνεχούς ροής

----------


## nestoras

Ουφ... Κουραστικα, ας τα παρουμε παλι απο την αρχη να δουμε που βρισκομαστε:

1) Υπαρχει ενα κυκλωμα (το οποιο με ακυρες πλακετες, χωρις τροφοδοσια και χωρις τους καταλληλους κυματοδηγους) παραγει μια συχνοτητα της ταξης των GHz (λεπτομερεια οτι συντονισμος σημαινει απολυτη προσαρμογη της ταξης των μερικων Hz). Κατανοησαμε ολοι μας φανταζομαι οτι ενα "κυκλωμα" φτιαγμενο με σιδηροπριονο, πενσα και νοβοπανοβιδες δεν κανει ουτε για τα 10MHz (δε θελω να μπουμε σε διαδικασιες length mathing, παρασιτικων χωρητικοτητων, τερματισμου γραμμων κτλ).

2) Υπαρχει το διαλυμα κολλοειδους αργυρου το οποιο "βομβαρδιζεται" με συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα και "ενεργοποιειται ωστε να βοηθησει την αντιδραση διασπασης του νερου για να απελευθερωθει το υδρογονο.

Τι σημαινει αραγε συντονισμος του κολλοειδουςαργυρου; Μηπως ειναι συντονισμενη κινηση των μοριων/ατομων με τελικο αποτελεσμα τη θερμανση του; Γιατι κατι τετοιο δε θα μπορουσε να γινει με εναν αναπτηρα;

3) Απο που προκυπτει τελικα η τεραστια ενεργειακη αποδοση (κατα τα λεγομενα του ΠΖ) της συσκευης; Οι μεχρι τωρα εκτιμησεις ηταν απο την "απολαβη" της ανυπαρκτης κεραιας yagi (busted).

4) Ποια ειναι πρωτοπορια του συστηματος για να χαρακτηριζεται ως εφευρεση; Οι χημικες μπαταριες υπαρχουν εδω και πολλα πολλα χρονια και μαλιστα του συγκεκριμενου τυπου. Η εφευρεση μου ακουγεται εξισου κουλη με το να συντονιζε καποιος τα μορια ενος λεμονιου και να επαιρνε 700W καρφωνοντας δυο ηλεκτροδια επανω.

5) Προς τα που θα κατευθυνετε τη συζητηση; Που εμπλεκεται η κβαντομηχανικη και η νανοτεχνολογια στο ολο εγχειρημα;

----------


## nick1974

> Μου θυμίζεις την Πρώην!




τι συμπτωση...
Αληθεια θα μας πεις τι ειναι τα αποδοτικα φωτονια? 
οσο εισαι εδω μεσα μεχρι να τ απαντησεις θα σου γινεται διαρκως αυτη η ερωτηση

----------


## Sot pap

> Ουφ... Κουραστικα, ας τα παρουμε παλι απο την αρχη να δουμε που βρισκομαστε:
> 
> 3) Απο που προκυπτει τελικα η τεραστια ενεργειακη αποδοση (κατα τα λεγομενα του ΠΖ) της συσκευης; Οι μεχρι τωρα εκτιμησεις ηταν απο την "απολαβη" της ανυπαρκτης κεραιας yagi (busted).
> 
> 4) Ποια ειναι πρωτοπορια του συστηματος για να χαρακτηριζεται ως εφευρεση; Οι χημικες μπαταριες υπαρχουν εδω και πολλα πολλα χρονια και μαλιστα του συγκεκριμενου τυπου. Η εφευρεση μου ακουγεται εξισου κουλη με το να συντονιζε καποιος τα μορια ενος λεμονιου και να επαιρνε 700W καρφωνοντας δυο ηλεκτροδια επανω.
> 
> 5) Προς τα που θα κατευθυνετε τη συζητηση; Που εμπλεκεται η κβαντομηχανικη και η νανοτεχνολογια στο ολο εγχειρημα;



1), 2), OK έχουμε συμφωνία σε γενικές γραμμές. 
3) Η παραγωγή υδρογόνου αν οδηγούνταν σε ένα κοινο fuel cell θα εβγαζε λχ 70W. Επειδή όμως όμως οδηγείται μέσω κυματοδηγών στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες, 
βγάζει 700W.  
4) Η πρωτοπορίες είναι 2. Εύρεση καταλύτη χαμήλης ζέσεως και ενεργοποίησης της κυμματικής ιδιότητας των ιόντων του υδρογόνου, λόγω της ακτινοβόλησης, ώστε η ανταλλαγη ιόντων στις μεμβράνες να γίνεται κυμματικώς και όχι σωματιδιακώς
5) Αυτή η διαφορά φύσης των ιόντων του υδρογόνου, από σωματίδιο σε κύμα εμπλέκει την κβαντική φυσική. Ομως υπάρχει ένας περιορισμός στην απόδοση. Το φράγμα coulomb. Αν σμικρυνθεί το fuel cell σε μέγεθος transistor το φράγμα coulomb ξεπερνιέται μέσω της κβαντικής σήραγγας. Δηλ στο ίδιο μέγεθος θα βγαζει 7KW και οχι 700W με την ίδια αρχική ισχύς. 

Τωρα τα εξυπνα φωτόνια που φαγώθηκε ο αλλος, παράγονται από την κυμματική δράση των ηλεκτρονίων στις λάμπες led και όχι από την σωματιδιακή δράση όπως στις θερμικές λάμπες.

----------


## nick1974

> *Τωρα τα εξυπνα φωτόνια που φαγώθηκε ο αλλος, παράγονται από την κυμματική δράση των ηλεκτρονίων στις λάμπες led και όχι από την σωματιδιακή δράση όπως στις θερμικές λάμπες.*



*
*
πανεμορφο, πας για οσκαρ

Δε χρειαζεται κατι αλλο... ...μας αποτελειωσες.

κατι τριξιματα που ακουγονται ειναι τα κοκκαλα του Μ. Πλανκ που γιναν πουδρα απο το πολυ τριξιμο μετα απ αυτο.


επι πλεον, εκτος απο αποδοτικα γιναν και εξυπνα!!!!

αντε καλη επιτυχια στις ζωγραφομηχανες σας και να πουλατε ρευμα με τον κουβα (οχι σε πλαστικες σακουλες γιατι ειναι αντιοικολογικες)

----------


## nestoras

> 1), 2), OK έχουμε συμφωνία σε γενικές γραμμές. 
> 3) Η παραγωγή υδρογόνου αν οδηγούνταν σε ένα κοινο fuel cell θα εβγαζε λχ 70W. Επειδή όμως όμως οδηγείται μέσω κυματοδηγών στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες, βγάζει 700W.



Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν ουσιαστικά κυματοδηγοί δεν σας προβληματίζει καθόλου;





> 4) Οι πρωτοπορίες είναι 2. Εύρεση καταλύτη χαμήλης ζέσεως και ενεργοποίησης της κυμματικής ιδιότητας των ιόντων του υδρογόνου, λόγω της ακτινοβόλησης, ώστε η ανταλλαγη ιόντων στις μεμβράνες να γίνεται κυμματικώς και όχι σωματιδιακώς.



Ο καταλύτης είναι ο κολλοειδής άργυρος; Είναι εφεύρεση του ΠΖ;
Πείτε μας λίγα λόγια για τις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες. Τι είδους ανταλλαγη ιόντων συμβαίνει σε αυτές;
Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμη από που πρόερχονται τα 700W ισχύος.





> 5) Αυτή η διαφορά φύσης των ιόντων του υδρογόνου, από σωματίδιο σε κύμα εμπλέκει την κβαντική φυσική. Ομως υπάρχει ένας περιορισμός στην απόδοση. Το φράγμα coulomb. Αν σμικρυνθεί το fuel cell σε μέγεθος transistor το φράγμα coulomb ξεπερνιέται μέσω της κβαντικής σήραγγας. Δηλ στο ίδιο μέγεθος θα βγαζει 7KW και οχι 700W με την ίδια αρχική ισχύς.



Σας ζήτησα και σε προηγούμενο post να μας δείξετε/Ζωγραφίσετε ένα διάγραμμα ροής και μεταροπών της ενεργειας της συσκευής.
Τα 700W δεν είναι καθολου λίγα για να προέρχονται από το πουθενά.





> Τωρα τα εξυπνα φωτόνια που φαγώθηκε ο αλλος, παράγονται από την κυμματική δράση των ηλεκτρονίων στις λάμπες led και όχι από την σωματιδιακή δράση όπως στις θερμικές λάμπες.



Ο nick1974 σας είχε δώσει από μόνος του την απάντηση αλλά προφανώς την αγνοήσατε (η λάμπα πυρακτώσεως λειτουργεί με υπερθέρμανση του νήματος της γεγονός που σημαίνει 80-90% απώλειες σε θερμότητα).

----------


## pstratos

> Τωρα τα εξυπνα φωτόνια που φαγώθηκε ο αλλος, παράγονται από την κυμματική δράση των ηλεκτρονίων στις λάμπες led και όχι από την σωματιδιακή δράση όπως στις θερμικές λάμπες.



Καλύτερο και από επιθεώρηση! Κρίμα πια που δεν είμαι στην έδρα, θα είχαμε περάσει όμορφα στου Ζωγράφου αναλύοντάς το. Υπάρχει κάτι, κάπου που τεκμηριώνει αυτό με τις λάμπες? Στις λάμπες φθορισμού έχουμε άραγε λίγο πιο έξυπνα φωτόνια από της πυράκτωσης αλλά πιο χαζά από τις led? Στις HID??

----------


## leosedf

> Καλύτερο και από επιθεώρηση! Κρίμα πια που δεν είμαι στην έδρα, θα είχαμε περάσει όμορφα στου Ζωγράφου αναλύοντάς το. Υπάρχει κάτι, κάπου που τεκμηριώνει αυτό με τις λάμπες? Στις λάμπες φθορισμού έχουμε άραγε λίγο πιο έξυπνα φωτόνια από της πυράκτωσης αλλά πιο χαζά από τις led? Στις HID??



Που να δεις τα φωτόνια που βγαίνουν από τις λάμπες laser. Φωτόνια προφέσορες! Με πτυχίο Χημικού και φυσικού.

----------


## nick1974

> Ο nick1974 σας είχε δώσει από μόνος του την απάντηση αλλά προφανώς την αγνοήσατε (η λάμπα πυρακτώσεως λειτουργεί με υπερθέρμανση του νήματος της γεγονός που σημαίνει 80-90% απώλειες σε θερμότητα).








> Καλύτερο και από επιθεώρηση! Κρίμα πια που δεν είμαι στην έδρα, θα είχαμε περάσει όμορφα στου Ζωγράφου αναλύοντάς το. Υπάρχει κάτι, κάπου που τεκμηριώνει αυτό με τις λάμπες? Στις λάμπες φθορισμού έχουμε άραγε λίγο πιο έξυπνα φωτόνια από της πυράκτωσης αλλά πιο χαζά από τις led? Στις HID??



νταξει δε μας καλυψε για το τι ειδους "φυσικος" ειναι?
μας τον κουβαλησε κι ο αλλος ο ανεκδιηγητος ως βαθυ γνωστη της κβαντομηχανικης  :Lol:  :hahahha: 

θελω να δω απαντηση FreeEnergy, ειναι ακομα ηρεμος και ηπιος?  :Tongue2:  (αυτο ειναι προκληση  :Lol: )

----------


## kioan

> 3) Η παραγωγή υδρογόνου αν οδηγούνταν σε ένα κοινο fuel cell θα εβγαζε λχ 70W. Επειδή όμως όμως οδηγείται μέσω κυματοδηγών στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες, 
> βγάζει 700W



Από που προκύπτει αυτό; Ποια είναι η ενεργειακή πυκνότητα του υδρογόνου; 

Εξακολουθείς να παραποιείς τα γεγονότα και να βάζεις στο στόμα του "εφευρέτη" λόγια που δεν είπε.

Σου υπενθυμίζω πως στα video: 

τα σημεία στα οποία ο ΠΖ είχε τους κυματοδηγούς, δεν είχαν σχέση με τα σημεία όπου παραγόταν το υδρογόνο ούτε με τα fuel cellsοι κυματοδηγοί που έδειξε δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις συχνότητες που είπεοι κυματοδηγοί που έδειχνε ήταν είτε πολύ χαλαρά βιδωμένοι, είτε εντελώς ασύνδετοι. Όχι ραδιοκύματα, αλλά ούτε και το οποιοδήποτε ρευστό θα μπορούσε να παραμείνει εντός τους.


Αλλά ας τα προσπεράσουμε όλα αυτά και να δούμε κάτι με λίγο περισσότερο επιστημονικό κύρος.


Σύμφωνα με το Barbir, F. (2006). PEM fuel cells. In _Fuel Cell Technology_ (pp. 27-51). Springer, London., η *μέγιστη θεωρητική απόδοση ενός PEM fuel cell* είναι* 83%*. 
Και αυτό δεν είναι μια τυχαία δημοσίευση, αλλά ένα κεφάλαιο από επιστημονικό βιβλίο με 2239 citations, αν μπορείτε να αντιληφθείτε τη σπουδαιότητα αυτού του πράγματος.



Αυτά τα λέει ο Frano Barbir, Head of Laboratory for new thermo-energy technologies, Chair for Thermodynamics, Thermotechnics and Heat Engines, Department of mechanical engineering and naval architecture, University of Split

...και στον αντίποδα αυτού, έχουμε έναν τηλεμαϊντανό ενεργειακό απατεώνα να βγαίνει σε ένα τηλεοπτικό panel με μερικούς κομπάρσους οι οποίοι αθροιστικά σε όλη τους την καριέρα παίζει να μην έχουν δει τέτοιο αριθμό citations, να μας πει πως κατάφερε το θεωρητικό 83% να το πάει κοντά στο 100% (ή και να το ξεπεράσει)  :Lol:  Τι άλλο να συζητήσουμε.


Την ημέρα που ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος καταφέρει να κάνει μια δημοσίευση με τους ισχυρισμούς του σε ένα έγκριτο peer reviewed επιστημονικό περιοδικό, τα ξαναλέμε. Όσο πολύπλοκες έννοιες και να αναφέρεις, όσους νόμους της φυσικής και να βιάσεις, είναι μάταιο. Αν θέλει να πείσει κάποιον, αυτός είναι η παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα. Και ο τρόπος για να το κάνει είναι μόνον ένας, τον γνωρίζει πολύ καλά, αλλά τον αποφεύγει σαν ο διάολος το λιβάνι.

----------

nestoras (16-10-18), 

pstratos (16-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν ουσιαστικά κυματοδηγοί δεν σας προβληματίζει καθόλου;



Στην ανάλυση του ΠΖ κατά την λύση του Fuel Cell φαίνονται 2 κυματοδηγοί. Ο Free Energy θα μπορούσε να παραθέσει το σχετικό video. 






> Ο καταλύτης είναι ο κολλοειδής άργυρος; Είναι εφεύρεση του ΠΖ;
> Πείτε μας λίγα λόγια για τις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες. Τι είδους ανταλλαγη ιόντων συμβαίνει σε αυτές;
> Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμη από που πρόερχονται τα 700W ισχύος.



Ο κολλοειδής άργυρος λειτουργεί σαν καταλύτης, και δεν ειναι εφεύρεση του ΠΖ. Η χρήση του από αυτόν για αυτον τον σκοπό είναι. 
Στα κλασσικά fuel cell, το υδρογόνο δίνει το ηλεκτρόνιο του στην πολυμερή μεμβράνη και δημιουργείται ρεύμα. 
Στο Fuel Cell του ΠΖ το υδρόγονο δίνει το ηλεκτρόνιο σαν κύμα στην πολυμερή μεμβράνη και δημιουργεί πολλάπλασιο ρεύμα. 
Δες πείραμα 2 σχισμών του 1920. 
Σε όλα τα Fuel Cell εχουμε ασύρματη μετάδοση ρεύματος, ειδικά στην τεχνική ΠΖ, πράγμα που δείχνει τις ηλεκτρικές-μεταλλικές ιδιότητες του υδρογόνου σε πίεση μόλις 20bar (η ίδια επικρατεί και στα άλλα).[/QUOTE]





> Σας ζήτησα και σε προηγούμενο post να μας δείξετε/Ζωγραφίσετε ένα διάγραμμα ροής και μεταροπών της ενεργειας της συσκευής.
> Τα 700W δεν είναι καθολου λίγα για να προέρχονται από το πουθενά.



Δεν έχω, θα πρέπει να αρκεστείτε σε πληροφορίες ΠΖ. 





> Ο nick1974 σας είχε δώσει από μόνος του την απάντηση αλλά προφανώς την αγνοήσατε (η λάμπα πυρακτώσεως λειτουργεί με υπερθέρμανση του νήματος της γεγονός που σημαίνει 80-90% απώλειες σε θερμότητα).



Η αποδοτικότερη χρήση των ηλεκτρονίων στην κυμματική τους μορφή σε σχέση με την σωματιδιακή τους επιτρέπει στην έλλειψη νήματος.

----------


## Sot pap

> Από που προκύπτει αυτό; Ποια είναι η ενεργειακή πυκνότητα του υδρογόνου; 
> 
> Εξακολουθείς να παραποιείς τα γεγονότα και να βάζεις στο στόμα του "εφευρέτη" λόγια που δεν είπε.
> 
> Σου υπενθυμίζω πως στα video: 
> 
> τα σημεία στα οποία ο ΠΖ είχε τους κυματοδηγούς, δεν είχαν σχέση με τα σημεία όπου παραγόταν το υδρογόνο ούτε με τα fuel cellsοι κυματοδηγοί που έδειξε δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις συχνότητες που είπεοι κυματοδηγοί που έδειχνε ήταν είτε πολύ χαλαρά βιδωμένοι, είτε εντελώς ασύνδετοι. Όχι ραδιοκύματα, αλλά ούτε και το οποιοδήποτε ρευστό θα μπορούσε να παραμείνει εντός τους. 
> 
> 
> ...



Σωστά αυτή είναι η μέγιστη θεωρήτικη απόδοση ένος PEM Fuel cell οταν η ιοντική δράση του υδρογόνου είναι σωματιδιακή.  
Οταν είναι κυμματική, λόγω ακτινοβόλησης το σκηνικό αλλάζει αρδήν. Πρέπει να ξαναδώ τα video να σου πω σε ποια σημεία παραθέτει την περιοχή ακτινοβόλησης του
υδρόγονου. 
Φυσικά και δεν μίλησε ο ΠΖ για δυικη φύση ιόντων υδρογόνου, αλλά μόνο ετσι μπορεί εξηγηθεί η υπεραπόδοση του fuel cell, εισαγωντας και τον όρο, κβαντική ενθαλπία.

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν έχω, θα πρέπει να αρκεστείτε σε πληροφορίες ΠΖ.



LOL






> Η αποδοτικότερη χρήση των ηλεκτρονίων στην κυμματική τους μορφή σε σχέση με την σωματιδιακή τους επιτρέπει στην έλλειψη νήματος.




ηλεκτρονια? επιτρεπει ελειψη νηματος?
θα παω στο Θιβετ να γινω μοναχος μ αυτα που διαβαζω...
ρε μπας και εισαι προβοκατορας για να γελασουμε? και για να θαψεις εντελως το ζαβο?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Οταν η ενθαλπία του σύστηματος παραμένει σταθερή, τι να θεμελιώσω με <νεα φυσική θεωρία>..



Δυστυχώς για εσάς όμως ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος έχει έτοιμη νέα φυσική θεωρία! Ηλεκτροφασματική! Το γράφω και το ξανα-γράφω άλλο πράγμα ήρθατε να υποστηρίξετε! Για βοηθήστε μας και λιγάκι για το πώς ακριβώς η ενθαλπία παραμένει σταθερή; Σε τελική ανάλυση τι ακριβώς είπαμε είναι ..ενθαλπία; https://eclass.duth.gr/modules/docum...physico_07.pdf Επειδή δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ποιό ακριβώς τρόπο χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς τον όρο θα θέλατε να τον ξεκαθαρίσετε για να έχουμε μια ελάχιστη κοινή βάση αλλιώς δεν μπορούμε να συννενοηθούμε;





> Δεν παιρνουμε κουβέντες από εδώ και απο εκεί να  τις κολλάμε κατα το δοκούν. Σε ποια σχολή το έμαθες αυτό?



Μα δεν είναι ...από εδώ κι από εκεί! Επειδή υποτιμάτε την νοημοσύνη μας νομίζοντας ότι σας ...αδικεί η παράθεση των γραφόμενών σας ορίστε ο σύνδεσμος : http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post854556 και ορίστε και μια εικόνα:


Η οποία εικόνα δείχνει κάτι πολύ απλό:
Παραθέτετε τα γραφόμενά μου.
Απαντάτε με μια ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση.
Παραθέτετε τα γραφόμενα μου
Και πάει λέγοντας!
Είναι αυτό "...παιρνουμε κουβέντες από εδώ και απο εκεί να  τις κολλάμε κατα το δοκούν"; Όχι φυσικά! Αφού έτσι είναι η μορφή του διαδικτυακού αυτού μέσου. 
Άντε να το πάρουμε από την αρχή όμως. Έχω να σας κάνω μια πρόταση και αν θέλετε απαντάτε. Να ξέρετε όμως ότι και η πιθανή άρνησή σας να απαντήσετε θα πει ίσως πολλά περισσότερα..
Γράψτε σε μια ανάρτηση με ξεκάθαρο τρόπο πώς λειτουργεί η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου. Γράψτε επίσης επιγραμματικά σε ποιούς νόμους της φυσικής στηρίζεται ( μια και δεν ...θεμελιώνεται νέα φυσική ). 
Σας παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ κάντε το. Γιατί έχετε πει / γράψει τόσα πολλά που ...ειλικρινά δεν νομίζω πλεον να βγαίνει νόημα.




> Τωρα τα εξυπνα φωτόνια που φαγώθηκε ο αλλος,  παράγονται από την κυμματική δράση των ηλεκτρονίων στις λάμπες led και  όχι από την σωματιδιακή δράση όπως στις θερμικές λάμπες.



Ναι ...φαγώθηκα γιατί εσύ προσπάθησες να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να αποδείξεις ...τι άραγε; Ότι ο κολλοειδής άργυρος λειτουργεί σαν ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός; Και βλέπω ...επιμένεις! Εντάξει. Για πες μας λοιπόν σε τι διαφέρουν τα φωτόνια που "παράγονται από την κυμματική δράση των ηλεκτρονίων στις λάμπες led" από τα φωτόνια που "παράγονται από την σωματιδιακή δράση όπως στις θερμικές λάμπες". Γιατί εδώ είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό πρόβλημα με την ...άποψή σου. Αφού δεν ...θεμελιώνουμε νέα φυσική;




> Αν σμικρυνθεί το fuel cell σε μέγεθος  transistor το φράγμα coulomb ξεπερνιέται μέσω της κβαντικής σήραγγας.  Δηλ στο ίδιο μέγεθος θα βγαζει 7KW και οχι 700W με την ίδια αρχική  ισχύς.



Εντάξει ...και πάλι. Για βοηθήστε μας όμως λίγο εδώ για να το καταλάβουμε καλύτερα. Υπόθεση εργασίας ( όλοι οι αριθμοί είναι στην τύχη αλλά τα αποτελέσματα στηρίζονται στην ...άποψή σας ): έχουμε 1 λίτρο νερό και αν το διασπάσουμε μπορούμε να πάρουμε 1 μονάδα ενέργειας από ένα "συμβατικό" fuel cell. Αν μικρύνουμε το fuel cell θα πάρουμε ...1000;;;;;;;;; Λόγω του φαινομένου της ...κβαντικής σήραγγας; Η ...παραπάνω ενέργεια από πού είναι;;;;;;;;; Δεν είναι ...αεικίνητο αυτό;;;;;;;;;; Ειδικά ..."με την ίδια αρχική ισχύ";;;;;;;;;;;;; Πάρα πολλά ερωτηματικά πάλι...
Σε ποιά ...γνωστή και όχι ...νέα φυσική στηρίζονται αυτά κύριε Sot Pap;

----------

kioan (16-10-18), 

nestoras (16-10-18)

----------


## mtzag

Sot pap παλαβος εισαι ή αβανταδορος ?
Ο πετρος ζωγραφος ειναι τσαρλατανος απατεωνας και δεν ξερω τι αλλο.
Παντως σιγουρα δεν εχει κανει καμια εφευρεση.
Μαλακιες λεει μπροσα σε ασχετους και βαλτους δικους του μπας και δαγκασουνε κανα επιχειρηματια να επενδυσει να του φανε τα λεφτα.
Οσοι εχουνε λιγο σχεση δεν τον περνουνε στα σοβαρα γιατι αυτα που λεει ειναι ασυναρτησιες.
Δεν εχουνε καμια διαφορα αυτα που λεει απο το νερο του καματερου το δηλητηριο του μπλε σκορπιου τη φραπελια το γιουρι γκελερ κτλπ κτλπ.
Ολα αυτα ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα ΑΠΑΤΗ.

----------


## Sot pap

> Καλύτερο και από επιθεώρηση! Κρίμα πια που δεν είμαι στην έδρα, θα είχαμε περάσει όμορφα στου Ζωγράφου αναλύοντάς το. Υπάρχει κάτι, κάπου που τεκμηριώνει αυτό με τις λάμπες? Στις λάμπες φθορισμού έχουμε άραγε λίγο πιο έξυπνα φωτόνια από της πυράκτωσης αλλά πιο χαζά από τις led? Στις HID??



Στις λάμπες φθορίου έχουμε την ταλάντωση των ιόντων φθορίου καθώς και προσμίξεις φωσφόρου και ἀλλων στοιχείων, εν ολίγοις συμπύκνωση των χώρου με αέριο που ταλαντεύεται πετυχαίνει αύξηση της απόδοσης σε σχέση με τις ωμικές λάμπες. Δεν είναι κβαντικό φαινόμενο.

----------


## Sot pap

> Δυστυχώς για εσάς όμως ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος έχει έτοιμη νέα φυσική θεωρία! Ηλεκτροφασματική! Το γράφω και το ξανα-γράφω άλλο πράγμα ήρθατε να υποστηρίξετε! Για βοηθήστε μας και λιγάκι για το πώς ακριβώς η ενθαλπία παραμένει σταθερή; Σε τελική ανάλυση τι ακριβώς είπαμε είναι ..ενθαλπία;



Ενθαλπία ενός συστηματος=Σωματιδιακή ενθαλπία +Κβαντική Ενθαλπία.
Σωματιδιακή ενθαλπία= Το σύνολο της ενεργειακής πυκνότητα του συστήματος όταν δρα σαν σωματίδιο
Κβαντική Ενθαλπία= Το σύνολο της ενεργειακής πυκνότητα του συστήματος όταν δρα σαν κύμα





> Γράψτε σε μια ανάρτηση με ξεκάθαρο τρόπο πώς λειτουργεί η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου. Γράψτε επίσης επιγραμματικά σε ποιούς νόμους της φυσικής στηρίζεται ( μια και δεν ...θεμελιώνεται νέα φυσική ).



Εκκίνηση με Κατάλυση χαμηλής ζέσης, ακτινοβόληση παραγόμενου υδρογόνου, ιοντική ανταλλάγη κβαντικά σε πολυμερή μεμβράνη, παραγωγή ενέργειας. 
Τωρα που στηρίζεται η κβαντκή φυσική, πάμε να κανουμε ανάλυση θεωρίας χορδών?






> Ναι ...φαγώθηκα γιατί εσύ προσπάθησες να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να αποδείξεις ...τι άραγε; Ότι ο κολλοειδής άργυρος λειτουργεί σαν ηλεκτρομαγνητικός φακός; Και βλέπω ...επιμένεις! Εντάξει. Για πες μας λοιπόν σε τι διαφέρουν τα φωτόνια που "παράγονται από την κυμματική δράση των ηλεκτρονίων στις λάμπες led" από τα φωτόνια που "παράγονται από την σωματιδιακή δράση όπως στις θερμικές λάμπες". Γιατί εδώ είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό πρόβλημα με την ...άποψή σου. Αφού δεν ...θεμελιώνουμε νέα φυσική;



Δεν εννοούσα εσένα. Τα έχω αναφέρει παραπάνω...





> Εντάξει ...και πάλι. Για βοηθήστε μας όμως λίγο εδώ για να το καταλάβουμε καλύτερα. Υπόθεση εργασίας ( όλοι οι αριθμοί είναι στην τύχη αλλά τα αποτελέσματα στηρίζονται στην ...άποψή σας ): έχουμε 1 λίτρο νερό και αν το διασπάσουμε μπορούμε να πάρουμε 1 μονάδα ενέργειας από ένα "συμβατικό" fuel cell. Αν μικρύνουμε το fuel cell θα πάρουμε ...1000;;;;;;;;; Λόγω του φαινομένου της ...κβαντικής σήραγγας; Η ...παραπάνω ενέργεια από πού είναι;;;;;;;;; Δεν είναι ...αεικίνητο αυτό;;;;;;;;;; Ειδικά ..."με την ίδια αρχική ισχύ";;;;;;;;;;;;; Πάρα πολλά ερωτηματικά πάλι...
> Σε ποιά ...γνωστή και όχι ...νέα φυσική στηρίζονται αυτά κύριε Sot Pap;



Δεν είναι 1 προς 1000, θα έλεγα 1 προς 10 σε κυμματική φύση, και 1 προς 10 οταν χρησιμοποιούμαι το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής συραγγας. Υποθέσεις εργασίας είναι. 
Δηλ 1 προς 100.

----------


## Sot pap

> Sot pap παλαβος εισαι ή αβανταδορος ?
> Ο πετρος ζωγραφος ειναι τσαρλατανος απατεωνας και δεν ξερω τι αλλο.
> Παντως σιγουρα δεν εχει κανει καμια εφευρεση.
> Μαλακιες λεει μπροσα σε ασχετους και βαλτους δικους του μπας και δαγκασουνε κανα επιχειρηματια να επενδυσει να του φανε τα λεφτα.
> Οσοι εχουνε λιγο σχεση δεν τον περνουνε στα σοβαρα γιατι αυτα που λεει ειναι ασυναρτησιες.
> Δεν εχουνε καμια διαφορα αυτα που λεει απο το νερο του καματερου το δηλητηριο του μπλε σκορπιου τη φραπελια το γιουρι γκελερ κτλπ κτλπ.
> Ολα αυτα ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα ΑΠΑΤΗ.



Καλά αφου το λές..

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν εννοούσα εσένα. Τα έχω αναφέρει παραπάνω...




εμενα που εννοουσες με καλυψες απολυτα.
Τιποτα απ οσα ειπες δεν ειναι λαθος γιατι για να ειναι μια προταση σωστη η λανθασμενη πρεπει να εχει μια λογικη ενω αυτο το τελευταιο πυροτουβλο (διπλα πυροτουβλο γιατι ηρθες σε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων να το πεταξεις και να μας εξηγησεις πως λειτουργει συμφωνα με τις δικες σου "θεωριες" μια διοδος) στην καλυτερη μπορει να θεωρηθει απλως λογια καποιου ανισορροπου

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δες πείραμα 2 σχισμών του 1920.



Και τι ακριβώς καταλαβαίνουμε από αυτό το πείραμα κύριε Sot Pap; Για απαντήστε παρακαλώ. Για να μην λέτε μετά ότι είναι ...κατά το δοκούν!
Για να σας βοηθήσω ... 





> *Στο Fuel Cell του ΠΖ το υδρόγονο δίνει το ηλεκτρόνιο σαν κύμα στην πολυμερή μεμβράνη και δημιουργεί πολλάπλασιο ρεύμα.* Δες πείραμα 2 σχισμών του 1920.



Μεγαλύτερη ανοησία από αυτή που είναι τονισμένη δεν υπάρχει για το ...πείραμα 2 σχισμών του 1920! Σας παρακάλεσα να μας δοκιμάσετε με "σκληρή φυσική" ορίστε:
http://www.pnas.org/content/114/25/6480
Διαβάστε το δεν είναι ...από την Wikipedia! Βρείτε ένα σημείο. Μια φράση. Μια λέξη μόνο που να δείχνει / δηλώνει / υπονοεί ότι το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών δείχνει / δηλώνει / υπονοεί ότι αν υποθέσουμε ότι το ηλεκτρόνιο είναι κύμα και όχι σωματίδιο στην πολυμερή μεμβράνη τότε θα πάρουμε ...πολλαπλάσιο ρεύμα!!!!





> Σωστά αυτή είναι η μέγιστη θεωρήτικη απόδοση ένος  PEM Fuel cell οταν *η ιοντική δράση του υδρογόνου είναι σωματιδιακή*. Οταν είναι κυμματική, λόγω ακτινοβόλησης το σκηνικό αλλάζει αρδήν.  Πρέπει να ξαναδώ τα video να σου πω σε ποια σημεία παραθέτει την περιοχή  ακτινοβόλησης του υδρόγονου.



"...ιοντική δράση του υδρογόνου"; Δηλαδή όταν το υδρογόνο είναι σε μορφή ...ιόντων; Και λέει μετά εμένα ο κύριος Γεώργιος:




> "Πώς αυτή η κβαντική συμπεριφορά των ιόντων του  υδρογόνου ...διασπά το μόριο του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες και 350mW;"
> Τι λέει ο άνθρωπος, τα ιόντα του υδρογόνου διασπούν το ίδιο το νερό κβαντικά!!!
> Ρε πας καλά; Αν τα είχα γράψει εγώ αυτά θα με είχατε ξεσκίσει.







> Καλά τώρα, Σωτήρη, μην του βάζεις δύσκολα. Ο  άνθρωπος ήθελε να διασπάσει το νερό με ιονισμό του Υδρογόνου του νερού.  Δηλώνει και φυσικός της μέσης εκπαίδευσης!







> "ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΕ μ@λ@κ@ του φίλου μου" δεν σου λέω  για την κβαντομηχανική, σου λέω για το διαγαλαξιακό μαργαριτάρι που  πέταξες ότι ΤΟ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ ΙΟΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΠΑ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ!!!







> Εσύ ψυχάκια τρίψε καλά το Υδρογόνο να ΙΟΝΙΣΤΕΙ και με τις δυό παλάμες μέχρι να ΝΕΡΟΥΛΙΑΣΕΙ



Χμμμ... Όλα αυτά ήταν για ...εμένα αλλά προφανώς τα έχετε ...ισχυριστεί εσείς κύριε Sot Pap;
Πώς μπορούμε να ελέξουμε την "...ιοντική δράση του υδρογόνου" να μην είναι ..."σωματιδιακή" αλλά κυμματική; Γράφετε "λόγω ακτινοβόλησης". Δηλαδή αν βομβαρδίσουμε ιόντα υδρογόνου με Χ συχνότητα ακτινοβολίας ...μετατρέπονται ( εσείς να το εξηγήσετε αυτό ) από σωματίδια σε ...κύμα; Κι αυτό είναι ...κλασική φυσική; 
Σε ερώτηση αν μπορείτε να δείξετε ένα διάγραμμα ροής και μετατροπών της ενέργειας στη ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση απαντάτε:




> Δεν έχω, θα πρέπει να αρκεστείτε σε πληροφορίες ΠΖ.



Ο κύριος Γεώργιος σχολίασε δημόσια "...έχει το 100% αλλά πέρνει και από το περιβάλλον και πάει στο 102% απόδοση λέω εγώ..." και ο Ζωγράφος δεν αντέδρασε. Δήλωσε και ξαναδήλωσε ότι είναι αυτοσυντηρούμενη η συσκευή. Τι έχετε να πείτε για αυτά; Ποιά είναι η ...άποψή σας; Γιατί όταν μας παραπέμπετε σε αυτά που λέει ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος τότε σημαίνει ότι τα δέχεστε έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## osek

> Εκκίνηση με Κατάλυση χαμηλής ζέσης, ακτινοβόληση παραγόμενου υδρογόνου, ιοντική ανταλλάγη κβαντικά σε πολυμερή μεμβράνη, παραγωγή ενέργειας.



Άρα καταργούμε την Αρχή Διατήρησης Ενέργειας;

Μάλλον σε λάθος φόρουμ είσαστε.... 
Φιλικά

----------


## nestoras

Κυριε Sot Pap, η δυικη φυση των ιοντων/ηλεκτρονιων δεν ειναι ασπιρινη.

Απο τα λεγομενα σας καταλαβαινω οτι ΕΣΕΙΣ εξηγησατε το φαινομενο και βγαλατε τα συμπερασμα τας αυθαιρετα κι οχι συμφωνα με αυτα που περιεγραψε ο ΠΖ.

Γνωριζω οτι καποια πραγματα στην ερευνα μπορει να προκυψουν καταλαθος αλλα παντα υπαρχει μια επιστημονικη εξηγηση πισω απο το αποτελεσμα/συμπερασμα.

Μας λετε με λιγα λογια οτι ο ΠΖ παρηγαγε ηλεκτρονια σε κυματωειδη φυση κατα λαθος συδεοντας ατσαλα 6 κιλα παλιοσιδερα;

Ευτυχως που οι πετρες δεν ξερουν να διαβαζουν για να γελασουν κι αυτες.

Κατι ακομη: η εννοια του ηλεκτρισμου και της κινησης των ηλεκτρονιων εχει νοημα οταν υπαρχει διαφορα δυναμικου (τασης) μεταξυ δυο σημειων. Ποια ειναι τα δυο αυτα σημεια; Με ποιο τροπο οι χημικες αντιδρασεις μετατραπηκαν στο πραγματικο ρευμα που αναψε τις λαμπες; Ποια ειναι η λειτουργια τελικα της συσκευης; Παραγει ρευμα ή υδρογονο;

Αν παραγει ρευμα (καθαρη μορφη ενεργειας) γιατι να θελουμε να το μετατρεψουμε σε υδρογονο και να το καψουμε για  να το βαλουμε στο μηχανακι;

Αν παραγει υδρογονο, με ποιο τροπο αυτο μετατραπηκε σε ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια για να αναψουν οι λαμπες;

Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις απο που πηρατε τα "+" και "-" για να εχετε την απαραιτητη διαφορα δυναμικου ωστε να "κυκλοφορησει" το ρευμα;

ΥΓ: Απο τη στγμη που βγαλατε τα δικα σας συμπερασματα για την εφευρεση, με ποιο τροπο εγινε αυτο; Αρκεστηκατε στις live παρουσιασεις στον Μακη ή ξαναμελετησατε με δικο σας εργαστηριακο εξοπλισμο τη συσκευη; Μας γραφετε πολυ "βαρια" πραγματα οσο περνανε τα posts και μας περιγραφετε φαινομενα που στην Ελλαδα ουτε καν υπαρχει ο απαραιτητος εξοπλισμος για να τα παρατηρησουμε ποσο μαλιστα για να σχεδιασουμε/αναλυσουμε. Δεν ειμαστε αποκομμενοι απο τον κοσμο, λιγο πολυ ολοι μας ξερουμε την κατασταση των Πανεπιστημιων και των ερευνητικων κεντρων στη χωρα μας.

----------


## leosedf

> Στις λάμπες φθορίου έχουμε την ταλάντωση των ιόντων φθορίου καθώς και προσμίξεις φωσφόρου και αΌλλων στοιχείων, εν ολίγοις συμπύκνωση των χώρου με αέριο που ταλαντεύεται πετυχαίνει αύξηση της απόδοσης σε σχέση με τις ωμικές λάμπες. Δεν είναι κβαντικό φαινόμενο.



Θα αρχίσουμε να τραβάμε τις κωλότριχες μας με αυτά που λες....

Ο Φώσφορος στο γυαλί είναι μόνο λόγω του οτι φθορίζει οταν πέφτει UV ακτινοβολία πάνω του λόγο των ατμών υδραργύρου  στη λάμπα που έχουν ιονιστεί. Δεν έχει καμια σχέση η παπαροταλάντωση κλπ που λες.


Άστο ρε μάστορα άστο, στο γίδι σου και κουστούμι να βάλεις πάλι ένα γίδι θα είναι.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ενθαλπία ενός συστηματος=Σωματιδιακή ενθαλπία +Κβαντική Ενθαλπία.
> Σωματιδιακή ενθαλπία= Το σύνολο της ενεργειακής πυκνότητα του συστήματος όταν δρα σαν σωματίδιο
> Κβαντική Ενθαλπία= Το σύνολο της ενεργειακής πυκνότητα του συστήματος όταν δρα σαν κύμα



...και; Πώς αυτό αποδεικνύει ότι αν δεχτούμε ότι με την κλασική ηλεκτρόλυση το υδρογόνο είναι σωματίδιο ενώ με την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου είναι κύμα άρα έχουμε




> Δεν είναι 1 προς 1000, θα έλεγα 1 προς 10 σε κυμματική φύση, και 1 προς  10 οταν χρησιμοποιούμαι το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής συραγγας. Υποθέσεις  εργασίας είναι. Δηλ 1 προς 100.



1 προς 10; Δηλαδή τι αναλογία είναι αυτή; Αφού στην απάντησή σας προσθέτετε τις δύο ενθαλπίες. Άρα το σύνολο θα είναι πάντα το ίδιο! Αν ...κάνουμε ( έλεος ντρέπομαι να τα γράφω ) με ακτινοβόληση τα ιόντα υδρογόνου από σωματίδια κύματα θα μειωθεί η ...σωματιδιακή ενθαλπία και θα αυξηθεί η κβαντική. Το σύνολο θα αλλάξει; Αν ναι γιατί;




> Εκκίνηση με Κατάλυση χαμηλής ζέσης, ακτινοβόληση παραγόμενου υδρογόνου,  ιοντική ανταλλάγη κβαντικά σε πολυμερή μεμβράνη, παραγωγή ενέργειας.



Αυτό προφανώς είναι η ...άποψή σας έτσι; Για βοηθήστε μας λίγο τώρα: "Κατάλυση χαμηλής ζέσης" αυτό πώς γίνεται; Με ...350mW επειδή γράψατε μερικές ...δύσκολες λέξεις; Αυτό είναι όλη η ουσία όμως! Τα υπόλοιπα που γράφετε για ακτινοβόληση του υδρογόνου και κβαντική μηχανική είναι λεπτομέριες! Αν δηλαδή διασπασω το υδρογόνο με ένα συμβατικό τρόπο και το ...ακτινοβολήσω και το περάσω σε ...κβαντικές πολυμερείς μεμβράνες θα έχω πάλι τέτοια τεράστια νούμερα απόδοσης; Αυτό δεν λέτε;




> Τωρα που στηρίζεται η κβαντκή φυσική, πάμε να κανουμε ανάλυση θεωρίας χορδών?



Ώπα! Μισό λεπτό! Τι σχέση έχουν οι ...χορδές εδώ; Για εξηγήστε παρακαλώ; Δεν μας ...βγήκε το induction heating, κάπου κολλάμε και με την σωματιδιακή / κυμματική φύση των ιόντων υδρογόνου, πάμε ...για άλλα; Άντε να δούμε / να διαβάσουμε!

----------


## pstratos

> Στις λάμπες φθορίου έχουμε την ταλάντωση των ιόντων φθορίου καθώς και προσμίξεις φωσφόρου και αΌλλων στοιχείων, εν ολίγοις συμπύκνωση των χώρου με αέριο που ταλαντεύεται πετυχαίνει αύξηση της απόδοσης σε σχέση με τις ωμικές λάμπες. Δεν είναι κβαντικό φαινόμενο.



Δηλαδή να ψάξω σε μια λάμπα φθορισμού για φθόριο? Να τραβήξω και καμια τζούρα να μου σκληρήνουν τα δόντια? Και γω που νόμιζα οτι τα ιόντα υδραργυρου είναι αυτά που ιονίζονται. Και οι προσμίξεις φωσφόρου δεν ερεθίζονται κβαντικά αλλά ταλαντεύονται μη ξέρντας από πια μεριά του σωλήνα να βγούνε....   Ρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς μεσήλικας ώντας....  Πάντως το βαφτιστήρι μου πολύ θα χαρεί το βράδι. Αντι για ιστορίες θα μηλήσουμε για λάμπες.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nick1974

> Δηλαδή να ψάξω σε μια λάμπα φθορισμού για φθόριο? Να τραβήξω και καμια τζούρα να μου σκληρήνουν τα δόντια? Και γω που νόμιζα οτι τα ιόντα υδραργυρου είναι αυτά που ιονίζονται. Και οι προσμίξεις φωσφόρου δεν ερεθίζονται κβαντικά αλλά ταλαντεύονται μη ξέρντας από πια μεριά του σωλήνα να βγούνε....   Ρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς μεσήλικας ώντας....  Πάντως το βαφτιστήρι μου πολύ θα χαρεί το βράδι. Αντι για ιστορίες θα μηλήσουμε για λάμπες.



ερχονται και οι χορδες.
Αυτος εχει πιο πολυ πλακα απ τον πζ

----------


## kioan

> Φυσικά και δεν μίλησε ο ΠΖ για δυικη φύση ιόντων υδρογόνου, αλλά μόνο ετσι μπορεί εξηγηθεί η υπεραπόδοση του fuel cell, εισαγωντας και τον όρο, κβαντική ενθαλπία.



Άρα μιλάς για κάτι εκτός θέματος, μιας και το θέμα είναι η ανάλυση του τρόπου λειτουργίας της συσκευής ΠΖ.


Το μόνο κοινό πάντως σε όλα τα fuel cells, είτε συμβατικά, είτε υποθετικά με αποδόσεις >100%, είναι πως παράγουν συνεχές ρεύμα και σε αυτό πιστεύω συμφωνούμε.

Πάνω κάτω από τα όσα μας έχει δείξει, καθώς και από τις μαρτυρίες όσων τα είδαν σε λειτουργία, η συσκευή του ΠΖ θα πρέπει να αποτελείται από τα εξής βασικά μπλοκ:






(Η εκτίμηση των φορτίων που τροφοδότησε έγινε από εμένα, βάσει των περιγραφών του George Pap που παραθέτω παρακάτω)

Και έχουμε λοιπόν τον George Pap ο οποίος είδε με τα ίδια του τα μάτια και περιεργάστηκε την εν λόγω συσκευή, μια συσκευή η οποία περιλαμβάνει όλα τα παραπάνω μπλοκ καθώς και τις απαραίτητες πρώτες ύλες (νερό, μέταλλα, άργιλο, άργυρο και ότι άλλο μπορεί αυτές να είναι). Για την ακρίβεια μας περιγράφει τα εξής:





> Πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβρη ήμουν καλεσμένος του ΠΖ και έγινα μάρτυρας του εξης. Ο ΠΖ συνέδεσε μία συσκευή στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα του σπιτιού έτσι όπως είχε κάνει στο βίντεο με τον Georg Scholl και το PBS. Η συσκευή *είχε μέγεθος τάπερ* σε διάφανο πλέξιglass *ήταν πανάλαφρη* και ηλεκτροδότησε το σπίτι επί 4 ολόκληρες ΩΡΕΣ. Όλα τα φώτα ήταν ανοιχτά, τηλεοράσεις, ένα pc και το ΜΕΣΣΑΙΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΗΣ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ. Το μάτι αυτό ήταν σε λειτουργία συνεχώς και η κυρία Μαρία μας τηγάνιζε διάφορους μεζέδες.




Μας διαβεβαιώνει λοιπόν ο George Pap πως αυτή ήταν *μικρή σε μέγεθος* και* πανάλαφρη*. 


Και οι απορίες που μου γεννώνται είναι οι εξής: 

Πόσο μικρό σε μέγεθος και πόσο ελαφρύ μπορεί να είναι ένα fuel cell του τύπου και της ισχύος που υποτίθεται χρησιμοποιήθηκε; 
Έχετε δει ποτέ τέτοιας ισχύος fuel cell;Πόσο μικρό σε μέγεθος και πόσο ελαφρύ μπορεί να είναι ένα inverter μερικών χιλιάδων Watt; 
Έχετε δει ποτέ τέτοιας ισχύος inverter;

----------


## nick1974

> Και οι απορίες που μου γεννώνται είναι οι εξής: 
> 
> Πόσο μικρό σε μέγεθος και πόσο ελαφρύ μπορεί να είναι ένα fuel cell του τύπου και της ισχύος που υποτίθεται χρησιμοποιήθηκε; 
> Έχετε δει ποτέ τέτοιας ισχύος fuel cell;Πόσο μικρό σε μέγεθος και πόσο ελαφρύ μπορεί να είναι ένα inverter μερικών χιλιάδων Watt; 
> Έχετε δει ποτέ τέτοιας ισχύος inverter;



για να βοηθησω τον παπαρδελο σ αυτο το αδιεξοδο (στο να γινει εντελως ρομπα) και μια κι αρχισε να μιλαει για χορδες κι επονται και τα καλυτερα  :Wink: , να πω οτι με τοσο προηγμενη τεχνολογια σαν αυτη του εφευρετοπιθικου πζ κατι πολυ μεγαλο μπορει ανετα να χωρεσει σε κατι μικρο, οπως συμβαινει με το σκαφος του Dr Who.
Εδω δαμασαμε τα τεραχερτζ, τα υδρογονα, τα καπνογονα, τα κβαντικα αυγολεμονα... στις διαστασεις θα κολλησουμε?  :Lol: 
Η τεχνολογια πζ ειναι δεκαδιαστατη  :hahahha:  (αλλα μεχρι την ενατη ειναι που εχει ζουμι, στη δεκατη διασταση εχει μονο κατι λεντακια για εφε)

----------


## nikospag

Σκεφτόμουν να μην ανταπαντήσω στους Pap&Pap αλλά δεν άντεξα, γιατί  άκουσα (διάβασα) πολλές πατάτες. 




> 3) Η παραγωγή υδρογόνου αν οδηγούνταν σε ένα κοινο fuel cell θα εβγαζε λχ 70W. Επειδή όμως όμως οδηγείται μέσω κυματοδηγών στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες, 
> βγάζει 700W.  
> 4) Η πρωτοπορίες είναι 2. Εύρεση καταλύτη χαμήλης ζέσεως και ενεργοποίησης της  των ιόντων του υδροκυμματικής ιδιότηταςγόνου, λόγω της ακτινοβόλησης, ώστε η ανταλλαγη ιόντων στις μεμβράνες να γίνεται κυμματικώς και όχι σωματιδιακώς
> 5) Αυτή η διαφορά φύσης των ιόντων του υδρογόνου, από σωματίδιο σε κύμα εμπλέκει την κβαντική φυσική. Ομως υπάρχει ένας περιορισμός στην απόδοση. Το φράγμα coulomb. Αν σμικρυνθεί το fuel cell σε μέγεθος transistor το φράγμα coulomb ξεπερνιέται μέσω της κβαντικής σήραγγας. Δηλ στο ίδιο μέγεθος θα βγαζει 7KW και οχι 700W με την ίδια αρχική ισχύς. 
> 
> Τωρα τα εξυπνα φωτόνια που φαγώθηκε ο αλλος, παράγονται από την κυμματική δράση των ηλεκτρονίων στις λάμπες led και όχι από την σωματιδιακή δράση όπως στις θερμικές λάμπες.



3) Αυτό βρίσκεται μόνο στην ζώνη του λυκόφωτος.
Πρώτα από όλα το κύμα που λέει ο συντάκτης δεν είναι ηλεκτρομαγνητικό κύμα ώστε να  ταξιδεύει μέσω κυματοδηγών. Το κύμα (κυματοσυνάρτηση για την ακρίβεια)  είναι καθαρά μαθηματικό μέγεθος  και περιγράφει την πιθανότητα του πού  θα βρούμε το ηλεκτρόνιο / πρωτόνιο / μόριο όταν ψάξουμε να το βρούμε.
Ενέργεια απο fuel cell μπορούμε να πάρουμε μόνο από την σωματιδιακή φύση των σωματιδίων και όχι από την κυματική που υπονοεί. *(την κυματοσυνάρτηση του Schrodinger).*
Αυτό  μου θύμισε την άλλη αρλούμπα που είπε ο συντάκτης. Οτι τα φωτοβολταϊκά  δουλεύουν  λόγω της κυματικής φύσης του φωτός, ενώ όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το  φωτοηλεκτρικό φαινόμενο στηρίζεται στην σωματιδιακή φύση του φωτός. 

4) Προφανώς ο συντάκτης δεν ξέρει τι λέει. Από πότε παράγονται ιόντα υδρογόνου όταν διασπάσουμε το νερό? Καινούργιο είναι αυτό? Επίσης να τονίσω οτι αν η ανταλλαγή "ιόντων" γινόταν "κυμματικώς" στην μεμβράνη, η ενέργεια εξόδου θα ήταν μηδέν. Η μεμβράνη για να παράγει ενέργεια "στηρίζεται" στην *σωματιδιακή* φύση του υδρογόνου.

5) Το fuel cell παράγει ενέργεια ανάλογη της επιφανείας της πολυμερικής μεμβράνης. Αν μικρύνει η επιφάνεια της *δεν* πρόκειται ποτέ να παράγει ικανοποιητική ενέργεια, όσες κβαντικές σήραγγες και αν επικαλεστεί ο συντάκτης.  To fuel cell δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνει τρανζίστορ (σε μέγεθος), όπως και οι ανεμογεννήτριες δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνουν "τσέπης"!!!

Στις υπόλοιπες πατάτες ευτυχώς απάντησαν οι προλαλήσαντες.

ΥΓ Επειδή βαριέμαι να απαντάω σε ανούσια πράγματα, από και πέρα θα παρακολουθώ απλώς την συζήτηση και αν θεωρήσω ότι κάτι είναι σημαντικό θα απαντήσω.

EDIT: Α... ξέχασα να απαντήσω στην αναφορά ότι τα 70W γίνονται 700W. Αλλά φαντάζομαι δεν έχει νόημα να απαντήσω σε τέτοια αρλούμπα.

Ευχαριστώ που με ανεχτήκατε.

----------

kioan (16-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Έχω να προτείνω κάτι στον κύριο Sot Pap.
Αφού με induction heating δεν βγαίνουν τα νούμερα.
Αφού η ...άποψή του ότι ο κολλοειδής άργυρος λειτουργεί σαν μεγεθυντικός φακός δεν είναι ...κλασική φυσική γιατί καταρρίπτει βασικές έννοιες.
Αφού η θέση / άποψη ότι αν ...αλλάξουμε τα ιόντα υδρογόνου από σωματίδια σε ...κύμα βομβαρδίζοντάς τα με υψηλές συχνότητες πριν φτάσουν στις ...κβαντικές πολυμερείς μεμβράνες θα έχουμε πολλαπλάσια παραγωγή ρεύματος είναι από ...αστεία μέχρι τραγική.
Να προτείνω λοιπόν το ...χάος;
Ντετερμινιστικό χάος μόνο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου. Πώς δηλαδή από ένα καλά καθορισμένο σύστημα ( τενεκέδες - πλαστικά δοχεία - χάλκινα σωληνάκια ) με καλά καθορισμένες παραμέτρους ( είσοδος 350mW - κολλοειδής άργυρος - ...κάποια μέταλλα που αποδίδουν 50MJ ) έχουμε χαοτική συμπεριφορά: παραγωγή πλεονάσματος ενέργειας! Δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα παραπάνω! Απλά να αποδείξουμε ότι είναι χαοτικό το σύστημα και τελείωσε! Εντάξει... Μπορεί κάποιες στιγμές λόγω χάους να έχει και ...μειωμένη απόδοση αλλά ο μέσος όρος θα είναι πάντα με θετικό πρόσημο!
Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν την κβαντομηχανική εκεί που είναι γιατί μόλις διαβάσαμε για "κβαντική ενέργεια κενού" και "φαινόμενα σήραγγας" θάμπωσε το μάτι μας από την ...δωρεάν ενέργεια! Τι στο καλό; Μέσα στην ίδια φράση λέξεις: κενό και ενέργεια; Νάτο το αεικίνητο! Με αλουμινοταινία και στραβοκομένους κυματοδηγούς παράγουμε γίγαχερτζ και σε όποιον αρέσει! Το απέδειξε και η ....ΝΑΣΑ ( αγαπημένη μπαρούφα και μάλιστα παραθέτουν και συνδέσμους! ). Αφήστε τα αυτά! Χάος και πάλι χάος. Το παλιό καλό ντετερμινιστικό χάος που δεν θέλει δύσκολες λέξεις και απίθανα μαθηματικά ( όχι ...ιδιαίτερα! ). Λέμε ένα: "Το σύστημα είναι χαοτικό. Ναι μετράς τώρα 12 volt επί 15 αμπέρ αλλά η ...έξοδος είναι 750W! Ναι σε ακούσαμε σταμάτα να επαναλαμβάνεις: η είσοδος είναι 350mW αλλά αυτά είναι αρκετά για να διασπαστεί ο δεσμός υδρογόνου γιατί το σύστημα είναι ΧΑΟΤΙΚΟ λέμε! Έχει τώρα το 100% απόδοση μετά μπορεί να έχει 65% αλλά κάποια στιγμη θα πάει και 102% λέμε τώρα... Χάος!"

----------


## nick1974

> Έχω να προτείνω κάτι στον κύριο Sot Pap.
> Αφού με induction heating δεν βγαίνουν τα νούμερα.
> Αφού η ...άποψή του ότι ο κολλοειδής άργυρος λειτουργεί σαν μεγεθυντικός φακός δεν είναι ...κλασική φυσική γιατί καταρρίπτει βασικές έννοιες.
> Αφού η θέση / άποψη ότι αν ...αλλάξουμε τα ιόντα υδρογόνου από σωματίδια σε ...κύμα βομβαρδίζοντάς τα με υψηλές συχνότητες πριν φτάσουν στις ...κβαντικές πολυμερείς μεμβράνες θα έχουμε πολλαπλάσια παραγωγή ρεύματος είναι από ...αστεία μέχρι τραγική.
> Να προτείνω λοιπόν το ...χάος;
> Ντετερμινιστικό χάος μόνο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου. Πώς δηλαδή από ένα καλά καθορισμένο σύστημα ( τενεκέδες - πλαστικά δοχεία - χάλκινα σωληνάκια ) με καλά καθορισμένες παραμέτρους ( είσοδος 350mW - κολλοειδής άργυρος - ...κάποια μέταλλα που αποδίδουν 50MJ ) έχουμε χαοτική συμπεριφορά: παραγωγή πλεονάσματος ενέργειας! Δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα παραπάνω! Απλά να αποδείξουμε ότι είναι χαοτικό το σύστημα και τελείωσε! Εντάξει... Μπορεί κάποιες στιγμές λόγω χάους να έχει και ...μειωμένη απόδοση αλλά ο μέσος όρος θα είναι πάντα με θετικό πρόσημο!
> Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν την κβαντομηχανική εκεί που είναι γιατί μόλις διαβάσαμε για "κβαντική ενέργεια κενού" και "φαινόμενα σήραγγας" θάμπωσε το μάτι μας από την ...δωρεάν ενέργεια! Τι στο καλό; Μέσα στην ίδια φράση λέξεις: κενό και ενέργεια; Νάτο το αεικίνητο! Με αλουμινοταινία και στραβοκομένους κυματοδηγούς παράγουμε γίγαχερτζ και σε όποιον αρέσει! Το απέδειξε και η ....ΝΑΣΑ ( αγαπημένη μπαρούφα και μάλιστα παραθέτουν και συνδέσμους! ). Αφήστε τα αυτά! Χάος και πάλι χάος. Το παλιό καλό ντετερμινιστικό χάος που δεν θέλει δύσκολες λέξεις και απίθανα μαθηματικά ( όχι ...ιδιαίτερα! ). Λέμε ένα: "Το σύστημα είναι χαοτικό. Ναι μετράς τώρα 12 volt επί 15 αμπέρ αλλά η ...έξοδος είναι 750W! Ναι σε ακούσαμε σταμάτα να επαναλαμβάνεις: η είσοδος είναι 350mW αλλά αυτά είναι αρκετά για να διασπαστεί ο δεσμός υδρογόνου γιατί το σύστημα είναι ΧΑΟΤΙΚΟ λέμε! Έχει τώρα το 100% απόδοση μετά μπορεί να έχει 65% αλλά κάποια στιγμη θα πάει και 102% λέμε τώρα... Χάος!"




+100000000000000  :Lol: 


κι αν δε βγαινει και το Χαος θα επικαλεστει καμια ινδιανικη αρχαια  κβαντικη καταρα

----------


## nick1974

> Ο Φώσφορος στο γυαλί είναι μόνο λόγω του οτι φθορίζει οταν πέφτει UV ακτινοβολία πάνω του λόγο των ατμών υδραργύρου  στη λάμπα που έχουν ιονιστεί. Δεν έχει καμια σχέση η παπαροταλάντωση κλπ που λες.



τι ξερεις απ αυτα ρε συ?
κοιτα μια ωραιοτατη κεραια γιαγκι με απολαβη 22db που τη βαζεις στη λαμπα και ταλαντωνει το ιδιο το γυαλι της παραγοντας ισχυρα φωτονια ΚΑΙ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ

003744-800x800.jpg



Για να λειτουργησει ομως στην 76998123στη αρμονικη των 793264197423 ΤΗΖ χρειαζεται κι ο ταλαντωτης ο οποιος ειναι push pull

B_r50RrVAAAVvy1.jpg


που τον γεμιζουμε με κολλοειδη μαιντανου και λιγη σωσ αβοκαντο, πλουτωνιο και υδρογονα + οτι εχουμε φαει



ετσι η λαμπα αναβει...

...αν δεν αναψει θα παμε σε κβαντικα φαινομενα


btw πολυ ωρα κανει αυτος να πεταξει καμια μαλακια... η εχει αυτοκτονησει η εχει πεσει με τα μουτρα και  διαβαζει πως δουλευουν οι λαμπες  :Lol:

----------


## George Pap

> Άρα μιλάς για κάτι εκτός θέματος, μιας και το θέμα είναι η ανάλυση του τρόπου λειτουργίας της συσκευής ΠΖ.
> 
> 
> Το μόνο κοινό πάντως σε όλα τα fuel cells, είτε συμβατικά, είτε υποθετικά με αποδόσεις >100%, είναι πως παράγουν συνεχές ρεύμα και σε αυτό πιστεύω συμφωνούμε.
> 
> Πάνω κάτω από τα όσα μας έχει δείξει, καθώς και από τις μαρτυρίες όσων τα είδαν σε λειτουργία, η συσκευή του ΠΖ θα πρέπει να αποτελείται από τα εξής βασικά μπλοκ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Αν σε στείλω τώρα 1η τάξη ΕΠΑΛ θα είμαι πολύ κακός;
Υπάρχουν τα μικρά, τα μεσαία, τα μεγάλα και τα πολύ μεγάλα μάτια κεραμικής κουζίνας. Τα μεσαία είναι max 1000 Watt. Θέλεις και άλλα 500 Watt για τα υπόλοιπα, πάρε νάχεις. Μήπως είσαι βαλτός να προπαγανδίζεις μεγαλύτερη ισχύ?
Για inverter σου κάνει αυτό;
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Best-DOXIN-12-VOLT-220VOLT-1500-WATT-PURE-SINE-WAVE-INVERTER-HOUSEHOLD/32618235619.html

----------


## leosedf

> Για inverter σου κάνει αυτό;
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Best...618235619.html



Τι σχέση έχει ένας κινέζικος του εμπορίου με την παπαριά του ζωγράφου. Τι προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις? Οτι υπάρχουν inverter στο εμπόριο?

Εκτός αν ο πρώην συναίτερος του είχε δίκιο τελικά και είναι ένας inverter με μπαταρία κρυμμένος. Που μάλλον είχε δίκιο τελικά. Και μάλλον είχε μια 12βολτη μπαταρία με κανένα τρανζίστορ και πηνίο.

Πάντως αν τραβήξεις από την Κινεζιά 1500 θα την πάρεις στο χέρι.

----------


## Panoss

Παιδιά πολύ καλό θέμα αλλά μόνο 303 σελίδες; :Think: 
Βάλτε τα δυνατά σας να πάμε γρήγορα στις 1000.
(πιστεύω με αυτό το ποστ συνεισέφερα τον οβολό μου)

----------


## George Pap

> Τι σχέση έχει ένας κινέζικος του εμπορίου με την παπαριά του ζωγράφου. Τι προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις? Οτι υπάρχουν inverter στο εμπόριο?
> 
> Εκτός αν ο πρώην συναίτερος του είχε δίκιο τελικά και είναι ένας inverter με μπαταρία κρυμμένος. Που μάλλον είχε δίκιο τελικά. Και μάλλον είχε μια 12βολτη μπαταρία με κανένα τρανζίστορ και πηνίο.
> 
> Πάντως αν τραβήξεις από την Κινεζιά 1500 θα την πάρεις στο χέρι.



1. Η ερώτηση του συναγωνιστή σου ήταν εάν υπάρχει τόσο μικρό inverter που να χωράει στην μικρή συδκευή που είδα. Του παρουσίασα ένα 11 εκ.
2. Συναίτερος δεν υπάρχει, συνέταιρος ναι.
3. Είναι εντελώς ανήθικο να βάζεις στην κουβέντα σχωρεμένους.

----------


## nick1974

> Τι σχέση έχει ένας κινέζικος του εμπορίου με την παπαριά του ζωγράφου. Τι προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις? Οτι υπάρχουν inverter στο εμπόριο?
> 
> Εκτός αν ο πρώην συναίτερος του είχε δίκιο τελικά και είναι ένας inverter με μπαταρία κρυμμένος. Που μάλλον είχε δίκιο τελικά. Και μάλλον είχε μια 12βολτη μπαταρία με κανένα τρανζίστορ και πηνίο.
> 
> Πάντως αν τραβήξεις από την Κινεζιά 1500 θα την πάρεις στο χέρι.



βασικα το συγκεκριμενο μια χαρα ειναι αλλα ειναι 38χ15χ9 + αλλα 5-6 cm για τις μπορνες και το στιπιοθλιπτη και ειναι και 6-7 κιλα (εχω παρει 3-4 τετοια για bu σε οθονες)

ΑΡΑ παλι παμε στον τηλεφωνικο θαλαμο του Dr Who γιατι ο παπαρας ειπε για ενα πραματακι που χωραει στην τσεπη

----------


## nick1974

> 1. Η ερώτηση του συναγωνιστής σου ήταν εάν υπάρχει τόσο μικρό inverter που να χωράει στην μικρή συδκευή που είδα. Του παρουσίασα ένα 11 εκ..



  38 ειναι, απο που κι ως που 11? ΡΕ ΨΕΥΤΗ ΑΞΙΟ ΓΙΟΥΣΟΥΦΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΦΕΥΡΕΤΟΠΙΘΙΚΟΥ




> 2. Συναίτερος δεν υπάρχει, συνέταιρος ναι.



 Τα ειχατε απο παλια και ξερεις τοσο καλα τα προσωπικα του και το παρελθον του?




> 3. Είναι εντελώς ανήθικο να βάζεις στην κουβέντα σχωρεμένους



 ειπε το τερας ηθικης


ηρθε μεσα σε ηλεκτρονικους το βλημα να μας πει πως ειναι τα inverter  :Lol:  (ψαχνει, ψαχνει, θα βρει παλι κανα link απο nasa να κοτσαρει χαχα)

----------

kioan (16-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Σκεφτόμουν να μην ανταπαντήσω στους Pap&Pap αλλά δεν άντεξα, γιατί  άκουσα (διάβασα) πολλές πατάτες. 
> 
> 
> 3) Αυτό βρίσκεται μόνο στην ζώνη του λυκόφωτος.
> Πρώτα από όλα το κύμα που λέει ο συντάκτης δεν είναι ηλεκτρομαγνητικό κύμα ώστε να  ταξιδεύει μέσω κυματοδηγών. Το κύμα (κυματοσυνάρτηση για την ακρίβεια)  είναι καθαρά μαθηματικό μέγεθος  και περιγράφει την πιθανότητα του πού  θα βρούμε το ηλεκτρόνιο / πρωτόνιο / μόριο όταν ψάξουμε να το βρούμε.
> Ενέργεια απο fuel cell μπορούμε να πάρουμε μόνο από την σωματιδιακή φύση των σωματιδίων και όχι από την κυματική που υπονοεί. *(την κυματοσυνάρτηση του Schrodinger).*
> Αυτό  μου θύμισε την άλλη αρλούμπα που είπε ο συντάκτης. Οτι τα φωτοβολταϊκά  δουλεύουν  λόγω της κυματικής φύσης του φωτός, ενώ όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το  φωτοηλεκτρικό φαινόμενο στηρίζεται στην σωματιδιακή φύση του φωτός. 
> 
> 4) Προφανώς ο συντάκτης δεν ξέρει τι λέει. Από πότε παράγονται ιόντα υδρογόνου όταν διασπάσουμε το νερό? Καινούργιο είναι αυτό? Επίσης να τονίσω οτι αν η ανταλλαγή "ιόντων" γινόταν "κυμματικώς" στην μεμβράνη, η ενέργεια εξόδου θα ήταν μηδέν. Η μεμβράνη για να παράγει ενέργεια "στηρίζεται" στην *σωματιδιακή* φύση του υδρογόνου.
> ...



Θα απαντήσω μόνο σε εσάς, διότι δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο από ότι φαίνεται ούτε κι εσυ. 
3) Η κυματοσυνάρτηση περιγράφει πιθανότητα εύρεσης σωματίδιου, οταν αναζητείται, αλλά δεν αναιρεί την τελική κυματική φυσή.  Στα Fuel Cells, ενέργεια εως τώρα
παίρναμε από την σωματιδιακή φύση, διότι δεν υπόκειταν τα σωματίδια σε χ εξαναγκασμένη ταλάντωση. Τώρα υπόκειται οπότε στην πολυμερής μεμβράνη ανταλάσσονται πολύ περισσότερα ιόντα. 
Ο Αϊνσταιν πήρε το μοναδικό του nobel αποδεικνύοντας την κυμματική φύση του φωτοηλεκτρικου φαινομένου, και εσυ διαφωνεις χαρακτηριζοντας το σωματιδιακης φύσης.. ΟΚ πάσο..

4) Η μεμβράνη ανταλλασει ιόντα μεταξυ υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου, απ'οπου παράγεται το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και το ζεστό νερό (όπως κάθε κλασσικο fuel cell). Η ταχύτητα ανταλλαγης σε κυμματικής φύση πολλαπλασιάζεται σε σχέση με σωματιδιακή. 

5) Στην κλασσική μεμβράνη σωστά. Οπως προείπα παραπάνω δεν έχουμε κλασσική περίπτωση

Ευχαριστω

----------


## nikospag

> Θα απαντήσω μόνο σε εσάς, διότι δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο από ότι φαίνεται ούτε κι εσυ. 
> 3) Η κυματοσυνάρτηση περιγράφει πιθανότητα εύρεσης σωματίδιου, οταν αναζητείται, αλλά δεν αναιρεί την τελική κυματική φυσή.  Στα Fuel Cells, ενέργεια εως τώρα
> παίρναμε από την σωματιδιακή φύση, διότι δεν υπόκειταν τα σωματίδια σε χ εξαναγκασμένη ταλάντωση. Τώρα υπόκειται οπότε στην πολυμερής μεμβράνη ανταλάσσονται πολύ περισσότερα ιόντα. 
> Ο Αϊνσταιν πήρε το μοναδικό του nobel αποδεικνύοντας την κυμματική φύση του φωτοηλεκτρικου φαινομένου, και εσυ διαφωνεις χαρακτηριζοντας το σωματιδιακης φύσης.. ΟΚ πάσο..
> 
> 4) Η μεμβράνη ανταλλασει ιόντα μεταξυ υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου, απ'οπου παράγεται το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και το ζεστό νερό (όπως κάθε κλασσικο fuel cell). Η ταχύτητα ανταλλαγης σε κυμματικής φύση πολλαπλασιάζεται σε σχέση με σωματιδιακή. 
> 
> 5) Στην κλασσική μεμβράνη σωστά. Οπως προείπα παραπάνω δεν έχουμε κλασσική περίπτωση
> 
> Ευχαριστω



Δεν θα απαντήσω στην επιστημονική μας διαφωνία, ή περί Einstein και το νόμπελ του. 
Ας απαντήσουν οι συνδαιτυμόνες. Ετσι και αλλιώς δημόσια γράφονται όσα λες.
Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι: "Προσπάθησε να καταλαβαίνεις αυτά που διαβάζεις"

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## leosedf

> 1. Η ερώτηση του συναγωνιστή σου ήταν εάν υπάρχει τόσο μικρό inverter που να χωράει στην μικρή συδκευή που είδα. Του παρουσίασα ένα 11 εκ.
> 2. Συναίτερος δεν υπάρχει, συνέταιρος ναι.
> 3. Είναι εντελώς ανήθικο να βάζεις στην κουβέντα σχωρεμένους.



Ούτε συδκευή υπάρχει αλλά δεν μας ενδιαφέρει και πολύ.

Ανήθικο? Μπροστά στη μλκια που σας δέρνει πάντως δεν είναι τίποτα. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cbNBGJV498 Ξανά δες το μπας και το εμπεδώσεις.

----------

kioan (16-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Ούτε συδκευή υπάρχει αλλά δεν μας ενδιαφέρει και πολύ.
> 
> Ανήθικο? Μπροστά στη μλκια που σας δέρνει πάντως δεν είναι τίποτα. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cbNBGJV498 Ξανά δες το μπας και το εμπεδώσεις.



Επαναλαμβάνω. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΕΘΑΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ. Γιατί εγώ κωλύομαι 
ηθικά να απαντήσω. Ο ΝΕΚΡΟΣ ΔΕΔΙΚΑΙΩΤΑΙ.

----------


## nick1974

> Επαναλαμβάνω. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΕΘΑΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ. Γιατί εγώ κωλύομαι 
> ηθικά να απαντήσω. Ο ΝΕΚΡΟΣ ΔΕΔΙΚΑΙΩΤΑΙ.




μια χαρα δικαιωθηκε... ειπε τον απατεωνα απατεωνα και ειναι απατεωνας...

----------


## George Pap

> μια χαρα δικαιωθηκε... ειπε τον απατεωνα απατεωνα και ειναι απατεωνας...



Βρε βλάκα, αγράμματε, αστοιχίωτε ο ζωντανός δικαιώνεται, ο νεκρός δεδικαίωται, δηλαδή συγχωρούνται οι αμαρτίες του.

----------


## nick1974

> Βρε βλάκα, αγράμματε, αστοιχίωτε ο ζωντανός δικαιώνεται, ο νεκρός δεδικαίωται, δηλαδή συγχωρούνται οι αμαρτίες του.



εεε... απ τους δυο μας ενας ειναι ο αγραμματος και αυτο φαινεται απ τα γραφομενα του καθ ενος..
Παντως εσεις οι αξεστοι αγραμματοι τα εκκλησιαστικα τα κατεχετε καλυτερα

----------


## FreeEnergy

Κύριε Sot Pap ...
Αγαπητέ κύριε Sot Pap ...
Μα ...κύριε Sot Pap ....
Ειλικρινά τώρα ...
Αυτά ...
Να αυτά εδώ ....
Τα πιστεύετε;





> 3) Η κυματοσυνάρτηση περιγράφει πιθανότητα εύρεσης σωματίδιου, οταν  αναζητείται, αλλά δεν αναιρεί την τελική κυματική φυσή.



Μα ...η κυματοσυνάρτηση δεν είναι το κύμα; Η ...."τελική κυματική φύση" δεν είναι κάτι ...διαφορετικό! 




> Στα Fuel Cells,  ενέργεια εως τώρα παίρναμε από την σωματιδιακή φύση, διότι δεν υπόκειταν τα σωματίδια σε χ  εξαναγκασμένη ταλάντωση. Τώρα υπόκειται οπότε στην πολυμερής μεμβράνη  ανταλάσσονται *πολύ περισσότερα ιόντα.*



Η επισήμανση δική μου. Δηλαδή αυξάνεται ο ρυθμός απόδοσης της παρεχόμενης ενέργειας και ΟΧΙ η ισχύ της παρεχόμενης ενέργειας! Γιατί αν αυξάνεται και η παρεχόμενη ισχύ το ...παραπάνω από που το βρίσκουμε; Στην ...κυματοσυνάρτηση;




> 4) Η μεμβράνη ανταλλασει ιόντα μεταξυ υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου, απ'οπου  παράγεται το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και το ζεστό νερό (όπως κάθε κλασσικο fuel  cell). Η ταχύτητα ανταλλαγης σε κυμματικής φύση πολλαπλασιάζεται σε  σχέση με σωματιδιακή.



Να βλέπεις που συμφωνείς κι εσύ; "Η ταχύτητα ανταλλαγης πολλαπλασιάζεται" όχι η ...ισχύ!
Από πότε "Η ταχύτητα ανταλλαγης ιόντων" αυξάνει την παρεχόμενη ισχύ; Ναι αυξάνει τον ρυθμό παροχής, αλλά το τελικό ποσό πώς αυξάνει;




> 5) Στην κλασσική μεμβράνη σωστά. Οπως προείπα παραπάνω δεν έχουμε κλασσική περίπτωση



Μα εσείς δεν δηλώσατε ότι δεν ...θεμελιώνεται νέα φυσική;
Επίσης τώρα πρόσεξα αυτό:




> Δηλαδή αν υποστηρίζεις πως η καταλύτικη υδρόλυση  μέσω έκθεσης σε υψίσυχνες συχνότητες επιταχύνεται, γίνεσαι  ρόμπα..



 Σε αυτή την ανάρτηση: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post854901
Καταλαβαίνετε φυσικά κύριε Sot Pap ότι αυτό ακριβώς υποστηρίζει ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος; Πόσες αναφορές σε βίντεο θέλετε που το λέει και το αναφέρει με καμάρι; Ουσιαστικά όλη η απάτη του *είναι στηριγμένη σε αυτό*! Ότι δηλαδή καταφέρνει την διάσπαση του νερού με τόση χαμηλή ισχύ λόγω ..."έκθεσης σε υψίσυχνες συχνότητες"!!
Άντε να το επαναλάβω, ναι γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά εσείς γίνεστε γραφικός, έχετε δει / ακούσει τι ευαγγελίζεται ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος; "Ψυχρή καύση του νερού με χρήση υψηλών συχνοτήτων" ! Α! Ναι ξέχασα! Την άποψή σας γράφετε... Κοίτα να δεις όμως που η άποψή σας είναι κάτι εντελώς άσχετο με την απάτη Ζωγράφου!

----------


## nestoras

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=1950

Κυματοδηγός τύπου μούμιας.
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι χρειαζόταν δύο μεγαλύτερα τρανζίστορς για τα 350mW κι ακόμη μεγαλύτερες ψύκτρες για να ψύξει αυτή την ισχύ.

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=2311
Σκουριασμένος Μ/Σ καμια 100W για να πάρει την ισχύ των 350mW.... Χμμμμ
Τελικά μπροστά στα μάτια τους, τους κορόιδευε όλους.

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=2370
Νερό με δε θυμάμαι τι έχει μέσα? 

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=2423
Προφανώς έχει αρχίσει η θέρμανση.
Το χωνί που κοιτάει προς τα επάνω τη ρόλο βαράει;

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=3325
Η αιχμή της τεχνολογίας...

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=3372
Μέχρι και το δράπανο είναι σκουριασμένο...

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=3424
Οι γύφτοι πιο όμορφες συνδέσεις κάνουν όταν κλέβουν ρεύμα...

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=3509
 :Very Happy: 

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=4037
Ένα δράπανο ονομαστικής ισχύος 600W σε εν κενώ λειτουργία τραβάει στα 17V πάνω από 20Α... 340Watt.... Ο Γκλιάτης την ψιλιάζεται τη δουλειά αλλά πέφτουν διαφημίσεις...

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=4924
Τώρα θα βγάλει την πίεση 20bar και βάζει ένα σάπιο λάστιχο ποτίσματος (...κι ένα σκουριασμένο συμπιεστή ψυγείου)... Αχαχαχαχα...

https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=5614
Κι εδώ παρατηρούμε περιμετρικά τις φλάντζες για τα 20bar...

Το βίντεο γίνεται απλά εμετικό προς το τέλος. Ούτε πώς παίρνουμε το ρεύμα ούτε τίποτα.

Συμπεράσματα: δικα σας κύριε Παπαδέλο.

----------

kioan (16-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=1950
> 
> Κυματοδηγός τύπου μούμιας.
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι χρειαζόταν δύο μεγαλύτερα τρανζίστορς για τα 350mW κι ακόμη μεγαλύτερες ψύκτρες για να ψύξει αυτή την ισχύ.
> 
> https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=2311
> Σκουριασμένος Μ/Σ καμια 100W για να πάρει την ισχύ των 350mW.... Χμμμμ
> Τελικά μπροστά στα μάτια τους, τους κορόιδευε όλους.
> 
> ...




χαρα στο κουραγιο σου.
Προσωπικα κατι τετοιο θελω να κανω με καμποσες αναφορες αλλα αν μπει καποιος απ τους πτυχιουχους που τον λιβανιζουν.
Τουτοι δω ειναι απλα για τα θηρια, και δε διαφερουν απ το nepomuk

----------


## nestoras

> χαρα στο κουραγιο σου.
> Προσωπικα κατι τετοιο θελω να κανω με καμποσες αναφορες αλλα αν μπει καποιος απ τους πτυχιουχους που τον λιβανιζουν.
> Τουτοι δω ειναι απλα για τα θηρια, και δε διαφερουν απ το nepomuk



Πρώτη φορά είδα το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο...  :Very Happy: 
Όλα μου τα συμπεράσματα ήταν από αποσπασματικά κομμάτια που είχαν βάλει εδώ τα παιδιά. Είχα δει μόνο το πρώτο πρώτο βίντεο πρόπερσυ και είχα ήδη βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα μου για τον Επιστήμονα.

Πάντως, όση ώρα έβλεπα τους κυματοδηγούς είχα στο μυαλό μου την εικόνα που είχες περιγράψει... Έναν σκύλο να δαγκώνει τα σωληνάκια!!!!

----------


## nestoras

> https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=4924
> Τώρα θα βγάλει την πίεση 20bar και βάζει ένα σάπιο λάστιχο ποτίσματος (...κι ένα σκουριασμένο συμπιεστή ψυγείου)... Αχαχαχαχα...



Υπάρχει ανεπίστροφη βαλβίδα στη συσκευή (κλαπέ το λέγαν στο χωριό μου) ή one way valve.
Μπορεί κάποιος ψυκτικός να εξηγήσει στον κύριο Παπαδέλο πως λειτουργούν οι ανεπίστροφες βαλβίδες;

Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια για τη συσκευή:
Η ανεπίστροφη βαλβίδα υποτίθεται ότι βρίσκεται πριν από το στόμιο της συσκευής (εκεί που κουμπώνει το σάπιο λάστιχο που παρεπιπτόντως μάλλον ήταν από ανθρακονήματα γιατί ούτε που τσαλάκωσε από τα -20bar). Η βαλβίδα αυτή υποτίθεται ότι βρίσκεται εκεί για να κρατήσει τα 20 ατίθασα bar (προσοχή γιατί δεν είναι παιχνίδια αυτά τα πράγματα σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του ΠΖ) οπότε η φορά επίτρεψης της θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι από το εξωτερικό του δοχείου προς το εσωτερικό.

Μπορεί κάποιος να εξηγήσει πώς στον π@@τσο εκτόνωσε την υψηλή πίεση που υποτίθεται ότι υπήρχε μέσα στη συσκευή;
Γιατί δεν έβαλε μια απλή στρόφιγγα με πολύ μικρό ακροφύσιο ώστε να την ανοίξει και να εκτονωθεί ο αέρας σιγα-σιγα;

Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ειδικός σύνδεσμος απελευθέρωσης, ούτε στρόφιγγα ούτε τίποτε. Νομίζω πως και μόνο αυτό το σύστημα θα μπορούσε άνετα να σταθεί από μόνο του σαν εφεύρεση...

Δεν είμαι ψυκτικός οπότε μπορεί να έχω παραβλέψει κάτι.

bonus:
https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=3664

Τι κάνει ο ΘΕΟΣ; Προσπαθεί να ανοίξει τρύπα με το τσοκ ΧΩΡΙΣ αρίδα??????
Μνημόνια μέχρι να πεθάνει ο Χαϊλάντερ που λέει και ο Λέπουρας...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=4924
> Τώρα θα βγάλει την πίεση 20bar και βάζει ένα σάπιο λάστιχο ποτίσματος (...κι ένα σκουριασμένο συμπιεστή ψυγείου)... Αχαχαχαχα...



Δεν είναι το σάπιο λάστιχο από την συσκευή προς την μποτίλια συλλέκτη.
Ο συμπιεστής έχει 3 σωλήνες από κατασκευής 1) της εισόδου "αέρα" 2) της εξόδου "αέρα" 3) της πλήρωσης "υγρών" .
Στο βίντεο πεντακάθαρα έχει ενώσει από τον συμπιεστή μόνο την έξοδο προς μποτίλια συλλέκτη (τα άλλα 2 σωληνάκια του συμπιεστή τα έχει αφήσει ανοικτά και διακρίνεται επίσης στο βίντεο ) .
Στην ουσία αυτό που κάνει  με την εκκίνηση του συμπιεστή , είναι να παίρνει ο συμπιεστής κοπανιστό αέρα του στούντιο και να το στέλνει στην μποτίλια συλλέκτη με αποτέλεσμα να ανεβαίνει και στο μανόμετρο η πίεση . Στην πράξη δεν έχει "αδειάσει " ούτε έχει κάνει αναρρόφηση στην συσκευή του . Για να κάνει αναρρόφηση στην συσκευή του ή αλλιώς να την "αδειάσει " , πρέπει το "σάπιο λάστιχο " από την συσκευή του να συνδεθεί στην είσοδο "αέρα " του συμπιεστή , προτού την στείλει στην μποτίλια συλλέκτη.

----------

nestoras (16-10-18)

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν είναι το σάπιο λάστιχο από την συσκευή προς την μποτίλια συλλέκτη.
> Ο συμπιεστής έχει 3 σωλήνες από κατασκευής 1) της εισόδου "αέρα" 2) της εξόδου "αέρα" 3) της πλήρωσης "υγρών" .
> Στο βίντεο πεντακάθαρα έχει ενώσει από τον συμπιεστή μόνο την έξοδο προς μποτίλια συλλέκτη (τα άλλα 2 σωληνάκια του συμπιεστή τα έχει αφήσει ανοικτά και διακρίνεται επίσης στο βίντεο ) .
> Στην ουσία αυτό που κάνει  με την εκκίνηση του συμπιεστή , είναι να παίρνει ο συμπιεστής κοπανιστό αέρα του στούντιο και να το στέλνει στην μποτίλια συλλέκτη με αποτέλεσμα να ανεβαίνει και στο μανόμετρο η πίεση . Στην πράξη δεν έχει "αδειάσει " ούτε έχει κάνει αναρρόφηση στην συσκευή του . Για να κάνει αναρρόφηση στην συσκευή του ή αλλιώς να την "αδειάσει " , πρέπει το "σάπιο λάστιχο " από την συσκευή του να συνδεθεί στην είσοδο "αέρα " του συμπιεστή , προτού την στείλει στην μποτίλια συλλέκτη.



Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις Πέτρο.

Έστω κι αν έκανε σωστά τη συνδεσμολογία, υπήρχε περίπτωση με συνδεδεμένη βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής πίσω από το σωληνάκι που εξέχει από τη συσκευή να αδειάσει το δοχείο?

----------


## kioan

> Αν σε στείλω τώρα 1η τάξη ΕΠΑΛ θα είμαι πολύ κακός;
> Υπάρχουν τα μικρά, τα μεσαία, τα μεγάλα και τα πολύ μεγάλα μάτια κεραμικής κουζίνας. Τα μεσαία είναι max 1000 Watt. Θέλεις και άλλα 500 Watt για τα υπόλοιπα, πάρε νάχεις. Μήπως είσαι βαλτός να προπαγανδίζεις μεγαλύτερη ισχύ?



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την παραπομπή στην διδακτέα ύλη των ΕΠΑΛ, δεν γνώριζα τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες περί κεραμικών κουζινών. Βλέπεις, στο Πολυτεχνείο από όπου πήρα πτυχίο δεν μου δίδαξαν τέτοια πράγματα. 

Ανάμεσα σε αυτά που με δίδαξαν όμως ήταν να ακολουθώ την επιστημονική μέθοδο σε ό,τι κάνω και πως όταν θέλω να πάρω μετρήσεις από κάποια πειραματική διάταξη, αυτό γίνεται χρησιμοποιώντας τα κατάλληλα πιστοποιημένα όργανα κατανοώντας την αρχή λειτουργίας τους. Αυτό το ακολούθησα και στην πράξη όταν έκανα έρευνα το αποτέλεσμα της οποίας είναι αποτυπωμένο σε επιστημονικά papers που παρουσιάστηκαν σε διεθνή συνέδρια του IEEE και δημοσιεύτηκαν σε peer-reviewed journals του.

Αλλά έστω πως η συνολική ισχύς του πειράματος στο σπίτι του ΠΖ ήταν 1500W. Εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η δήλωσή σου πως η συσκευή που τροφοδοτούσε όλο το σπίτι ήταν *μικρή* και *πανάλαφρη*.





> Για inverter σου κάνει αυτό;
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Best...618235619.html



Πάμε να δούμε το ενδεικτικό inverter που μας παρέθεσες:


Το inverter αυτό λοιπόν ζυγίζει *3,4kg* και οι διαστάσεις του είναι *38,5 x 15 x 9cm*. 

Δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα ούτε μικρό και σίγουρα όχι πανάλαφρο όπως μας το περιέγραψες.
Και μην επικεντρώνεσαι μόνο στο inverter, διότι το κουτί που έπιασες στα χέρια σου υποτίθεται εμπεριείχε και τα αναλώσιμα υλικά και την γεννήτρια υδρογόνου και τις κυψέλες. 
Κάποιο σχόλιο για αυτά; Μήπως είχαν αρνητικό όγκο και αρνητικό βάρος; Γιατί μόνο έτσι θα μπορούσε να προκύψει το πανάλαφρο μικρό κουτάκι που έπιασες στα χέρια σου και μας περιέγραψες.

----------


## Thansavv

Απόσπασμα από την "*ΙΔΡΥΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΚΗΡΥΞΗ ΑΡΧΩΝ ΚΑΙΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ«ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ»"
*https://www.zougla.gr/file.ashx?fid=1909980

_"Εμείς που συνυπογράφουμε την παρούσα Ιδρυτική Διακήρυξη Αρχώνδιαβεβαιώνουμε τον Ελληνικό Λαό, 
ότι η «ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ» απαρτίζεται απόάφθαρτους ανθρώπους, καταξιωμένους από την εργασία τους στην
 κοινωνία καιχωρίς εξαρτήσεις από το σημερινό πολιτικοοικονομικό κατεστημένο, που στοχεύουνστην 
άμεση ρήξη με το ζοφερό παρελθόν και παρόν και στην διαμόρφωση τουελπιδοφόρου μέλλοντος.
Ως κοινωνικό κίνημα «ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ» δεν οφείλουμε κάτι σε οποιονδήποτεκαι κατά τούτο διαφέρουμε 
από όλους τους άλλους, κατεστημένους και μη φορείς,οργανώσεις και γενικότερα σχηματισμούς :
Παρέχουμε προκαταβολικά_  :Lol: _στον Ελληνικό Λαό αναλογικά κατά τα πρότυπατων ευεργετών-δωρητών
 του Έθνους μας και δεσμευόμαστε να υλοποιήσουμε στοακέραιο την προσφορά της ερευνητικής
 ομάδας υπό τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο στηνΕλληνική Κοινωνία. Θέλουμε να δώσουμε και όχι να πάρουμε !"
_
Μου θυμίζει κάποιους δισεκατομμυριούχους που κι αυτοί θέλουν να δώσουνε και όχι να πάρουν!  :Biggrin: 
Υπάρχει ακόμα αυτό το "κοινωνικό κίνημα Μεσόγειος"?

----------

nestoras (16-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Είμαι ο μοναδικός που ακούει τον απατεώνα Ζωγράφο να λέει στο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ps1R03WqM&t=3206
 
*"... Α! Εντάξει! Ήταν ξεβίδωτη η μπαταρία!"

*Μπαταρία; Ποιά μπαταρία; Αυτή που *δεν είναι* κρυμένη πουθενά εκεί μέσα; Μα δεν του είπε κανείς ότι έχει ανοιχτό μικρόφωνο πάνω του; Αυτό του ...ξέφυγε τώρα; Μήπως όπως ειπώθηκε από το συνονθύλεμα που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζεται "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." "...μερικές φορές μας ξεφεύγουν κάποια πράγματα"; Τι του ξέφυγε δηλαδή; Η αλήθεια;

----------

kioan (16-10-18), 

nestoras (16-10-18), 

nick1974 (17-10-18), 

VaselPi (17-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την παραπομπή στην διδακτέα ύλη των ΕΠΑΛ, δεν γνώριζα τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες περί κεραμικών κουζινών. Βλέπεις, στο Πολυτεχνείο από όπου πήρα πτυχίο δεν μου δίδαξαν τέτοια πράγματα. 
> 
> Ανάμεσα στα όσα με δίδαξαν ήταν να ακολουθώ την επιστημονική μέθοδο σε ό,τι κάνω και πως όταν θέλω να πάρω μετρήσεις από κάποια πειραματική διάταξη, αυτό γίνεται χρησιμοποιώντας τα κατάλληλα πιστοποιημένα όργανα κατανοώντας την αρχή λειτουργίας τους. Αυτό το ακολούθησα και στην πράξη όταν έκανα έρευνα το αποτέλεσμα της οποίας είναι αποτυπωμένο σε επιστημονικά papers που παρουσιάστηκαν σε διεθνή συνέδρια του IEEE και δημοσιεύτηκαν σε peer-reviewed journals του.
> 
> 
> Αλλά έστω πως η συνολική ισχύς του πειράματος στο σπίτι του ΠΖ ήταν 1500W. Εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η δήλωσή σου πως η συσκευή που τροφοδοτούσε όλο το σπίτι ήταν *μικρή* και *πανάλαφρη*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Έχεις δίκιο και σου ζητάω συγνώμη. Είχα δει στην αρχή αυτό
https://www.emimikos.gr/ZB-300-M/
και μπερδεύτηκα. Είμαστε λοιπόν πάτσι στις ανακρίβειες.
Τώρα στο προκείμενο.
1. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν πιο εξελιγμένες και πανάλαφρες συσκευές που ούτε το χρόνο ούτε τις γνώσεις έχω να ψάξω.
2. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ΠΖ ασχολείται 35 ολόκληρα χρόνια με τα inverter, άρα θα τα έχει εξελίξει στα ουράνια και σε όγκο και σε βάρος και σε απόδοση. (Και πιαστεί κανείς εξυπνάκιας ψυχάκιας, ποδηλάτης, νεκρόφιλος και αρχίσει περί κρυμμένων μπαταριών κλπ)

----------


## Thansavv

> Έχεις δίκιο και σου ζητάω συγνώμη. Είχα δει στην αρχή αυτό
> https://www.emimikos.gr/ZB-300-M/
> και μπερδεύτηκα. Είμαστε λοιπόν πάτσι στις ανακρίβειες.
> Τώρα στο προκείμενο.
> 1. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν πιο εξελιγμένες και πανάλαφρες συσκευές που ούτε το χρόνο ούτε τις γνώσεις έχω να ψάξω.
> *2. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ΠΖ ασχολείται 35 ολόκληρα χρόνια με τα inverter, άρα θα τα έχει εξελίξει στα ουράνια και σε όγκο και σε βάρος και σε απόδοση.*



*


* :Lol:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Έχεις δίκιο και σου ζητάω συγνώμη. Είχα δει στην αρχή αυτό
> https://www.emimikos.gr/ZB-300-M/
> και μπερδεύτηκα. Είμαστε λοιπόν πάτσι στις ανακρίβειες.



Έχεις πλάκα κύριε Γεώργιε! Πρόσεξες πόση είναι η ...ισχύ του inverter που ( ψάχνοντας αρκετά δεν λέω... ) βρήκες στο διαδίκτυο; *Peak Power: 600W* Χμμμ...

Προσθήκη:
Peak Power 600W παρακαλώ. Φυσιολογική ισχύς: 300W. Άντε τώρα να εξηγήσεις στον κύριο Γεώργιο ότι inverter με τόσο μικρές διαστάσεις και KW ισχύως δεν υπάρχει. Ίσως, λέω ίσως, όπως έκανε χειροποίητους πυκνωτές από γραφένιο να έχει καταφέρει να σμικρύνει το inverter τόσο ( μεγέθη κάτω των νανομέτρων ) έτσι ώστε ( σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του κυρίου Sot Pap ) να δημιουργούνται φαινόμενα κβαντικής σήραγγας και ενεργειακές πυκνότητες από το κβαντικό κενό!

----------


## FreeEnergy

Κύριε Γεώργιε, George Pap δηλώσατε δημοσίως, χωρίς ίχνος ντροπής, ότι κρατήσατε στα χέρια σας "...συσκευή 300 γραμμαρίων". Θα μπορούσατε να μας διευκρινήσετε αν στα 300 αυτά γραμμάρια συμπεριλαμβάνεται και το inverter; Φυσικά σε άλλο διαδικτυακό μέσο ισχυριστήκατε ότι δεν ήταν ...300 γραμμάρια αλλά ...3 κιλά! Χμμμ....

----------


## kioan

> Είμαστε λοιπόν πάτσι στις ανακρίβειες.



Για να είμαστε _"πάτσι στις ανακρίβειες"_, θα πρέπει να μου υποδείξεις κάποια δική μου ανακρίβεια.
Έχω υποδείξει δεκάδες ανακρίβειες στα όσα μας έχεις γράψει, και παραδέχτηκες μόνο την μία. Όχι, δεν είμαστε πάτσι λοιπόν.







> Τώρα στο προκείμενο.
> 1. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν πιο εξελιγμένες και πανάλαφρες συσκευές που ούτε το χρόνο ούτε τις γνώσεις έχω να ψάξω.
> 2. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ΠΖ ασχολείται 35 ολόκληρα χρόνια με τα inverter, άρα θα τα έχει εξελίξει στα ουράνια και σε όγκο και σε βάρος και σε απόδοση.



Ξεκινάς την πρότασή σου με _"σίγουρα"_ και την τελειώνεις με το _"δεν έχω τις γνώσεις να ψάξω"_.
Αν δεν έχεις τις γνώσεις λοιπόν, μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος και σίγουρος γιατί εκτίθεσαι  :Wink: 

Αν γνώριζες την αρχή λειτουργίας ενός inverter θα ήξερες τι εξαρτήματα πρέπει να έχει και τι όγκο και βάρος έχουν όσα απαιτούνται για να υποστηρίξουν αυτήν την ισχύ ισχύ.
Βρίσκεσαι σε ένα forum που λέγεται hlektronika. Πίστεψέ με, εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν άτομα με πολύ μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία και γνώσεις στο αντικείμενο αυτό.

Άτομα με πραγματικές και ολοκληρωμένες σπουδές, με πραγματικά πτυχία από πραγματικές σχολές (σαν αυτά που δεν έχει ο ΠΖ) και με πολυετή εμπειρία επαγγελματική ή/και ερευνητική.


Αν ο ΠΖ σε αυτά τα 35 χρόνια είχε κάνει την οποιαδήποτε εξέλιξη, να είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν θα τον γνωρίζαμε ως ψευδοεπιστήμονα τηλεμαϊντανό, αλλά οι ανακαλύψεις του θα ήταν γνωστές και εφαρμοσμένες. Και για να μην ξαναγυρίσουμε στην λούπα περί διπλώματος ευρεσιτεχνίας, όχι, ένα δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας δεν πιστοποιεί και την επιστημονική βαρύτητα αυτού που περιγράφει.

----------


## George Pap

> Έχεις πλάκα κύριε Γεώργιε! Πρόσεξες πόση είναι η ...ισχύ του inverter που ( ψάχνοντας αρκετά δεν λέω... ) βρήκες στο διαδίκτυο; *Peak Power: 600W* Χμμμ...
> 
> Προσθήκη:
> Peak Power 600W παρακαλώ. Φυσιολογική ισχύς: 300W. Άντε τώρα να εξηγήσεις στον κύριο Γεώργιο ότι inverter με τόσο μικρές διαστάσεις και KW ισχύως δεν υπάρχει. Ίσως, λέω ίσως, όπως έκανε χειροποίητους πυκνωτές από γραφένιο να έχει καταφέρει να σμικρύνει το inverter τόσο ( μεγέθη κάτω των νανομέτρων ) έτσι ώστε ( σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του κυρίου Sot Pap ) να δημιουργούνται φαινόμενα κβαντικής σήραγγας και ενεργειακές πυκνότητες από το κβαντικό κενό!



Και το προέβλεψα. Εκτός από χημεία δεν ξέρεις και ανάγνωση. Είπα ότι ψάχνοντας για τα inverter έπεσε το μάτι στο ελαφρύ, είδα τις διαστάσεις, και μετά πήγα στα watt, αλλά κόλησε το μυαλό στις λάθος διαστάσεις.
Έμαθες τίποτα από την χημεία της β' γυμνασίου; Μια και δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνεις να σου εξηγήσω ότι το νερό αποτελείται από ιόντα Υδρογόνου και Υδροξυλίου και δεν μπορεί να ιονιστεί το Υδρογόνο και να διασπάσει τον εαυτό του. Πιο απλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να στα εξηγήσω.

----------


## nestoras

> 2. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ΠΖ ασχολείται 35 ολόκληρα χρόνια με τα inverter, άρα θα τα έχει εξελίξει στα ουράνια και σε όγκο και σε βάρος και σε απόδοση.



Κι οπως ειδαμε απο ολες του τις κατασκευες εξειδικευεται στη σμικρυνση, στην ακριβεια και στη λεπτοδουλεια...

Ο ΠΖ ειναι ξεκαθαρα μαθητης της "Ρωσικης" σχολης...
Η αποδοση των inverter ειναι ηδη στο 99%, ποσο πιο ψηλα να την παει; Να ξεπερασει το 100%;

Ο ογκος και το βαρος εχει φτασει στο ελαχιστο απο τους Κινεζους οι οποιοι κατασκευαζουν στα ορια ολες τους συσκευες για να κερδισουν εστω κι ενα cent απο το κοστος παραγωγης κι απο τα υλικα.

Οι inverters δεν ειναι μαγικες συσκευες.

Ας μην ξεφευγουμε απο την ουσια του θεματος.

Προτεινω να δωσουμε μια δυο μερες χρονου στον κ. Παπαδελο για να μας απαντησει σε κατι απο τα τελευταια 20 posts ελπιζοντας να μην ξαναακουσουμε ομορφες λεξεις (κβαντα, κυματικες φυσεις, σωματιδια, ψυχρες συντηξεις, γατες του Σροντιγκερ, θεωριες χορδων και υπερχορδων, συντονισμενους πυρηνες κτλ).

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι μας εδωσε την εξηγηση λεγοντας ομως τη μιση αληθεια:

"Η συσκευη του ΠΖ ειναι μια χημικη μπαταρια με κολλοειδη αργυρο σαν καταλυτη και "καυσιμο" το νερο. Ολη η υπολοιπη εφευρεση απλα δινει ρευματακι σε μια αντισταση για να προθερμανθει ο καταλυτης".

Τα επιπλεον περι συντονισμων, μικροκυματικων ταλαντωτων, κυματοδηγων, διοδων gunn, πιεσεων 20bar,  πολυμερων μεμβρανων, δυικων φυσεων κτλ ειναι σαλτσες και σταχτη στα ματια του κοσμου για να δειξουμε οτι κατι καναμε.

Τι καναμε τελικα; Ντυσαμε νυφη μια εφευρεση δεκαετιων και την παρουσιασαμε στα προβατα.

----------

kioan (16-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Και το προέβλεψα. Εκτός από χημεία δεν ξέρεις και ανάγνωση. Είπα ότι ψάχνοντας για τα inverter έπεσε το μάτι στο ελαφρύ, είδα τις διαστάσεις, και μετά πήγα στα watt, αλλά κόλησε το μυαλό στις λάθος διαστάσεις.
> Έμαθες τίποτα από την χημεία της β' γυμνασίου; Μια και δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνεις να σου εξηγήσω ότι το νερό αποτελείται από ιόντα Υδρογόνου και Υδροξυλίου και δεν μπορεί να ιονιστεί το Υδρογόνο και να διασπάσει τον εαυτό του. Πιο απλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να στα εξηγήσω.



Συνεχίζεις να ψεύδεσαι ασύστολα... Εσύ που θα μου ...μάθεις και Χημεία! Άντε να το ξανα-γράψω: Κάτω από κάθε ανάρτηση σε αυτό το φόρουμ υπάρχει ένα κουμπί που λέει: *Απάντηση με παράθεση*. Πάτα το το καημένο να μας δείξεις ποιός τελικά έγραψε την ψεύτικη χαζομαρούλα που αναπαράγεις λέγοντας ότι την είπα / έγραψα εγώ; Μήπως το πάτησες και ανακάλυψες ότι ήταν ο ...Sot Pap;
Τι να μου εξηγήσεις; Αυτά που είπε / έγραψε ο Sot Pap θέλεις να μου εξηγήσεις; Εντάξει. Είμαι έτοιμος. Για ξεκίνα λοιπόν να μας εξηγείς τις απιθανολογίες Sot Pap. Εγώ δεν θα σε προσβάλλω ούτε θα σε βρίσω αλλά και δεν θα προσπαθήσω να σου μάθω τίποτα... Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να ...μάθεις και τίποτα, εκτός από το να λες / γράφεις την αλήθεια. Ναι αυτό πρέπει να το δουλέψεις λιγάκι, και συγγνώμη που το γράφω έτσι...

----------


## George Pap

> Κι οπως ειδαμε απο ολες του τις κατασκευες εξειδικευεται στη σμικρυνση, στην ακριβεια και στη λεπτοδουλεια...
> 
> Ο ΠΖ ειναι ξεκαθαρα μαθητης της "Ρωσικης" σχολης...
> Η αποδοση των inverter ειναι ηδη στο 99%, ποσο πιο ψηλα να την παει; Να ξεπερασει το 100%;
> 
> Ο ογκος και το βαρος εχει φτασει στο ελαχιστο απο τους Κινεζους οι οποιοι κατασκευαζουν στα ορια ολες τους συσκευες για να κερδισουν εστω κι ενα cent απο το κοστος παραγωγης κι απο τα υλικα.
> 
> Οι inverters δεν ειναι μαγικες συσκευες.
> 
> ...



Και όταν βγάζει το δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα, στα ωραία αποσπάσματα που δείξατε, ψύχεται ακαριαία και σταματάει η παραγωγή Υδρογόνου; Και όταν ξαναβάζει τον δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα θερμαίνεται ακαριαία; Φανταστικά πράγματα έχει πετύχει αυτός ο Ζωγράφος, ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει την θερμοκρασία 100 βαθμούς σε δευτερόλεπτα!
Σας επιστρέφω τον χαρακτηρισμό προβάτου.

----------


## nick1974

θα θελα να ξερα γιατι συνεχιζεις ακομα.
Και μονο που μπηκες εδω μεσα για να υποστηριξεις ενα δηθεν ηλεκτρονικο απεναντι σε κανονικους ηλεκτρονικους επρεπε να ξερεις οτι θα γινεις ρομπα, οπως και τα καταφερες.
Το να γελοιοποιεισαι κι αλλο σταματαει πια να χει πλακα και γινεται κουραστικο.
Δε σεβεσαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ τον εαυτο σου?

----------

kioan (17-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Και όταν βγάζει το δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα, στα ωραία αποσπάσματα που δείξατε, ψύχεται ακαριαία και σταματάει η παραγωγή Υδρογόνου; Και όταν ξαναβάζει τον δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα θερμαίνεται ακαριαία; Φανταστικά πράγματα έχει πετύχει αυτός ο Ζωγράφος, ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει την θερμοκρασία 100 βαθμούς σε δευτερόλεπτα!



Όχι βέβαια δεν "...ψύχεται ακαριαία". Γιατί για να ...ψυχθεί σημαίνει οτι θερμάνθηκε έτσι δεν είναι; Και τι δηλώνει ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος παρακαλώ εκεί: ότι με ακτινοβοληση με υψηλές συχνότητες γίνεται η διάσπαση. Εσείς λέτε τώρα ότι ήταν ...πυρόληση;
Προσθήκη: Μήπως κι εσάς σας ...ξέφυγε αυτό όπως ...ξέφυγε και του Ζωγράφου το "...δεν ήταν βιδωμένη η μπαταρία";

----------


## nestoras

> Και όταν βγάζει το δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα, στα ωραία αποσπάσματα που δείξατε, ψύχεται ακαριαία και σταματάει η παραγωγή Υδρογόνου; Και όταν ξαναβάζει τον δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα θερμαίνεται ακαριαία; Φανταστικά πράγματα έχει πετύχει αυτός ο Ζωγράφος, ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει την θερμοκρασία 100 βαθμούς σε δευτερόλεπτα!
> Σας επιστρέφω τον χαρακτηρισμό προβάτου.



Κυριε Pap, το νερο απο οτι θα καταλαβατε κι εσεις δε βραζει. Οι φυσαλιδες δημιουργουνται απο την απελευθερωση του υδρογονου.


Σφύριγμα: (=θέρμανση???)
https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=2427

Ο άσχετος μιλάει για συχνότητα αλλά αναφέρεται σε μήκος κύματος:
https://youtu.be/h_Ps1R03WqM?t=2467

Δεν υπάρχουν 100 βαθμοί στον δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα. Υπάρχει μόνο η απαραίτητη θερμότητα που χρειάζεται για να ξεκινησει η αντίδραση.
Τι θα πρέπει να δειτε για να καταλάβετε την απάτη; Συζητάμε για συντονισμούς και ακρίβεια στις συχνότητες και στις αποστάσεις και ο τύπος χώνει τον δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα μέσα στο χώνι όπως να'ναι και μάλιστα αργότερα τον αλλάζει με σωλήνα διαφορετικής διαμέτρου (της τάξης των χιλιοστών) ενώ συζητάμε για κυματοδηγούς που πρέπει να έχουν ακρίβεια της τάξης των νανομέτρων.

Ο Κώστας "Freeenergy" είχε κάνει την παρατήρηση ότι μάλλον είναι induction heater και το πιθανότερο είναι ότι κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει.

Που είναι τα θερμόμετρα και τα όργανα που θα μας δείξουν τις συνθήκες;
Τα όργανα του ΠΖ είναι ένα πολύμετρο των 50€, ένα βολτόμετρο από παλιατζίδικο κι ένα αμπερόμετρο από το Μοναστηράκι με πειραγμένη την Rshunt για να δείχνει πολλαπλάσιο ρεύμα από το πραγματικό.

Περιμένετε να πάρουμε στα σοβαρά οτιδήποτε από τα παραπάνω;

Κύριε Pap, η επιστήμη βασίζεται στη λεπτομέρεια, στην ακρίβεια και στην επαναληπτικότητα των πειραμάτων. Το να καθόμαστε να αποδεικνύουμε ότι εμείς δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες δε βοηθάει στην πρόοδο της κουβέντας.

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν ο κύριος Παπαδέλος μείνει μερικές μέρες ακόμη θα παραδεχτεί (αν σέβεται τα πτυχία του) πράγματα τα οποία μάλλον δε θα σας αρέσουν καθόλου.

----------

kioan (17-10-18), 

VaselPi (17-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Απόσπασμα από το εκπληκτικό βιβλίο "Η ψυχολογία των ύβρεων και των ιδιωματισμών" του Χαράλαμπου Γκούβα*1*:


*«Θα φάμε ντομάτες»:* Η τομάτα, παραλλήλως με το γιαούρτι και τα αυγά, έχουν το πλεονέκτημα ότι μπορούν να εκσφενδονισθούν εξ αποστάσεως και ακινδύνως εις δημόσια πρόσωπα, προκαλούντα αισθητικήν ρύπανσιν προσώπου και ενδυμάτων, με σκοπόν την δημοσίαν μείωσιν αυτών (κοινώς ξευτίλισμα).  Αντιθέτως, η δυτικής προελεύσεως τούρτα, δεν δύναται να εκσφενδονισθεί ευκόλως εξ αποστάσεως και απαιτεί προσέγγισιν του ‘’θύματος’’ πράγμα δύσκολον εις φυλασσόμενα άτομα αλλά ενέχει επί πλέον τον κίνδυνον συλλήψεως. Εις τον ποινικόν κώδικα το αδίκημα ονομάζεται «έργω εξύβρισις», διώκεται μόνον με έγκλησιν (μήνυση) και συνήθως οι θύται αθωώνονται εις τα δικαστήρια. Μεταφορικώς *«θα φάμε ντομάτες»* σημαίνει θα μας γιουχάρουν, θα μας αποδοκιμάσουν, θα εξευτιλισθούμε. *Παράδειγμα*: *«Πέτρο σταμάτα σούρχεται ντομάτα»* (σύνθημα διαδηλωτών, σε ομιλία του Πέτρου Γαρουφαλιά το 1974). Πρόκειται δι’ ανάλογον λαϊκήν έκφρασιν της εις την Μακρυνή Δύσιν (Far West) λεγομένης άλλοτε φράσεως *«Πίσσα και πούπουλα»,* δηλαδή λαϊκόν αίτημα εξευτελισμού κάποιου προσώπου διά της μεθόδου εμβάπτισης εις πίσσαν, κατόπιν εις πούπουλα, και εν συνεχεία διά περιφοράς του εις τας οδούς καθημένου εις καδρόνιον, ή ράγια σιδηροδρόμου ως πάπια καθιστή. 

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον κύριο Γεώργιο που ...μάλλον του ξέφυγε ...κάτι για πυρόληση, όπως και στον κύριο Sot Pap που ορθώς δήλωνε ( αν και ήταν τελικά η άποψή του... ) ότι ήταν ένα induction heater! Προφανώς και έχουν εκ των έσω πληροφορήση αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν τόσο ένθερμοι υποστηρικτές!

*1* ( Χρειάζεται έναν δωρεάν λογαριασμό για να δείτε το κείμενο ) [ Ο σύνδεσμος είναι εδώ ]

----------


## nikospag

Προς Sot Pap

Για αυτό σου είπα "προσπάθησε να καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις".

----------


## Sot pap

> Είμαι ο μοναδικός που ακούει τον απατεώνα Ζωγράφο να λέει στο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ps1R03WqM&t=3206
>  
> *"... Α! Εντάξει! Ήταν ξεβίδωτη η μπαταρία!"
> 
> *Μπαταρία; Ποιά μπαταρία; Αυτή που *δεν είναι* κρυμένη πουθενά εκεί μέσα; Μα δεν του είπε κανείς ότι έχει ανοιχτό μικρόφωνο πάνω του; Αυτό του ...ξέφυγε τώρα; Μήπως όπως ειπώθηκε από το συνονθύλεμα που κατ' εφημισμό ονομάζεται "ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." "...μερικές φορές μας ξεφεύγουν κάποια πράγματα"; Τι του ξέφυγε δηλαδή; Η αλήθεια;



Που ακριβώς το λέει??
Από το 52:20 το ακούω και για 10 λέπτα.

----------


## kioan

> Που ακριβώς το λέει??.



Αν πατήσεις το link, σε πάει στο σωστό σημείο (53:26) και ακούγεται ξεκάθαρα ο απατεώνας να κατηγορεί την ξεβίδωτη μπαταρία για την μη παραγωγή ενέργειας από το νερό  :hahahha: 



 *Spoiler:*       Περιμένω να δω ποιο σαΐνι θα μας πει πως ο "εφευρέτης" εννοούσε μπαταρία κουζίνας-μπάνιου για παροχή νερού  :hahahha:

----------


## Sot pap

> Κυριε Sot Pap, η δυικη φυση των ιοντων/ηλεκτρονιων δεν ειναι ασπιρινη.
> 
> Απο τα λεγομενα σας καταλαβαινω οτι ΕΣΕΙΣ εξηγησατε το φαινομενο και βγαλατε τα συμπερασμα τας αυθαιρετα κι οχι συμφωνα με αυτα που περιεγραψε ο ΠΖ.
> Γνωριζω οτι καποια πραγματα στην ερευνα μπορει να προκυψουν καταλαθος αλλα παντα υπαρχει μια επιστημονικη εξηγηση πισω απο το αποτελεσμα/συμπερασμα.
> 
> Μας λετε με λιγα λογια οτι ο ΠΖ παρηγαγε ηλεκτρονια σε κυματωειδη φυση κατα λαθος συδεοντας ατσαλα 6 κιλα παλιοσιδερα;
> Ευτυχως που οι πετρες δεν ξερουν να διαβαζουν για να γελασουν κι αυτες.
> 
> Κατι ακομη: η εννοια του ηλεκτρισμου και της κινησης των ηλεκτρονιων εχει νοημα οταν υπαρχει διαφορα δυναμικου (τασης) μεταξυ δυο σημειων. Ποια ειναι τα δυο αυτα σημεια; Με ποιο τροπο οι χημικες αντιδρασεις μετατραπηκαν στο πραγματικο ρευμα που αναψε τις λαμπες; Ποια ειναι η λειτουργια τελικα της συσκευης; Παραγει ρευμα ή υδρογονο;



Δειτε παρακαλώ τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των fuel cell. Δηλαδή περνάμε από την μια πλευρά της πολυμερικής μεμβράνης υδρογόνο, από την άλλη οξυγονο, εχουμε ιοντική ανταλλαγή, παραγωγή ρεύματος και ζεστού νερού.





> Αν παραγει ρευμα (καθαρη μορφη ενεργειας) γιατι να θελουμε να το μετατρεψουμε σε υδρογονο και να το καψουμε για  να το βαλουμε στο μηχανακι;



Δεν διαφωνώ, πιστεύω είναι λογος παρουσίασης, συμφώνω η απευθείας μετατροπή σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια είναι εξαιρετικα πιο αποδοτική. 






> ΥΓ: Απο τη στγμη που βγαλατε τα δικα σας συμπερασματα για την εφευρεση, με ποιο τροπο εγινε αυτο; Αρκεστηκατε στις live παρουσιασεις στον Μακη ή ξαναμελετησατε με δικο σας εργαστηριακο εξοπλισμο τη συσκευη; Μας γραφετε πολυ "βαρια" πραγματα οσο περνανε τα posts και μας περιγραφετε φαινομενα που στην Ελλαδα ουτε καν υπαρχει ο απαραιτητος εξοπλισμος για να τα παρατηρησουμε ποσο μαλιστα για να σχεδιασουμε/αναλυσουμε. Δεν ειμαστε αποκομμενοι απο τον κοσμο, λιγο πολυ ολοι μας ξερουμε την κατασταση των Πανεπιστημιων και των ερευνητικων κεντρων στη χωρα μας.



Αρκέστηκα στις παρουσίασεις και διαδικτυακές συζητήσεις που έχουν κρατήσει χρόνια. Δεν μπορώ να αποδεκτώ πως μια μπαταρία κρυμμένη τροφοδοτεί τέτοιο μεγάλο ογκο συσκευών, γκαζάκια και πυκνωτές γραφένιου εξυπνα τοποθετημένα, ξεγελώντας όλους τους παριστάμενους.

Σαν μηχ μηχανικός ενεργειακής κατεύθυνσης εξετάζω όλα τα σενάρια, που είτε περιλαμβάνουν ατμολέβητα, πυρηνική μηχανική, κβαντική μηχανική η και κβαντικη χρωμοδυναμική. 
Οπότε ΑΝ η συσκευή Ζωγράφου είναι πραγματική με ποιά αρχή εσεις θα λέγατε πως θα λειτουργούσε;

----------


## nick1974

> Οπότε ΑΝ η συσκευή Ζωγράφου είναι πραγματική με ποια αρχή εσείς θα λέγατε πως θα λειτουργούσε;



ποια συσκευη απ ολες?
αν εννοείς αυτη των 300 γραμμαριων, λειτουργουσε με γεννητριες... ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ! κι ενα κρυμμενο ρελε
αν εννοείς τη μπουρδα / τερας Φρανκενσταιν με μια δυο μπαταριουλες, προφανεστατα 18650 αν τις γνωριζει, η με ενα supercapacitor
αν εννοείς τη ροδα ποδηλατου και την καζανακογεννητρια, ειναι πειραμματα φυσικης γυμνασιου
αν εννοείς το peltier, ειναι κι αυτο γνωστο πειραμα αλλα δεν ηξερε να το κανει και εβαλε κι εκει μπαταρια

----------

kioan (17-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Προς Sot Pap
> Για αυτό σου είπα "προσπάθησε να καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις".




Ωχ, έβαλες link για θέμα που αφορά τον Αϊνστάιν, θα τα πάρει ο George Pap και θα μας αρχίσει τα:





> ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΕΘΑΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ

----------

DGeorge (17-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Αν πατήσεις το link, σε πάει στο σωστό σημείο (53:26) και ακούγεται ξεκάθαρα ο απατεώνας να κατηγορεί την ξεβίδωτη μπαταρία για την μη παραγωγή ενέργειας από το νερό 
> 
> 
> 
>  *Spoiler:*       Περιμένω να δω ποιο σαΐνι θα μας πει πως ο "εφευρέτης" εννοούσε μπαταρία κουζίνας-μπάνιου για παροχή νερού




53:28, σε υπόκοφο ήχο. Μια καλοπροαίρετη προσέγγιση, εφόσον  ακολούθησε ξεκοιλίασμα, είναι πως εννοεί το fuel cell με το αδοκιμο όρο,  μπαταρία. 
Η μπαταρία που βγάζει 18V +20A, ή ο πυκνωτής γραφένιου  δεν θα είναι μικρός αντιστοιχής ισχύος, και θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει  αντιληπτός από τους παριστάμενους.

----------


## VaselPi

Στον «διάλογο» που έχει ξεσπάσει, διαπιστώνω μερικές υπερβολές, ανακρίβειες, αλλά και μερικούς αυθαιρέτους συλλογισμούς. Για παράδειγμα: 

Στο θέμα - *Ιδιοσυχνότητα ταλάντωσης του μορίου του νερού*

Η συχνότητα αυτή δεν είναι μία αλλά τρεις: f1=115,5  THz (k=3851 cm-1),   f2=111,8  THz (k=3730 cm-1) και   f3=51,3 THz (k=1711 cm-1).   

Με άλλα λόγια, το μόριο έχει 3 κανονικούς τρόπους ταλάντωσης και πάλλεται με συχνότητα περίπου 100 THz. 

Στο θέμα - *Ταλαντωτής υψηλών συχνοτήτων* 

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως και γιατί γίνεται λόγος για 300-350 GHz. Σε όλες τα επιδείξεις που είχε κάνει ο Π.Ζ, ο ηλεκτρονικός εξοπλισμός ηταν των περίπου 10 GHz. Αυτό φαίνεται «δια γυμνού οφθαλμού». 

Στο θέμα - *Οι αρμονικές και τα Watt των αρμονικών* 

Έστω ότι κάποιος Ηλεκτρονικός (δεν αναφέρομαι στον Π.Ζ) κατάφερε να «σκαρώσει» μία γεννήτρια των 350 mW, στα 330 GHz. 
Στην περιοχή των 100 ΤHz, το νούμερο της αρμονικής είναι 300. Όποιος αναφέρεται στην αρμονική του σήματος - αντιλαμβάνεται τι σημαίνει 300-η αρμονική; Μάλλον όχι! Ας δούμε τι λένε οι αριθμοί για τα Watt της 300-ης αρμονικής. 
Αν αναλύσουμε το σήμα της γεννήτριας σε σειρά Φουριέ, τότε η 300 αρμονική της τάσης θα έχει πλάτος 300 φορές μικρότερο της πρώτης, υπό τον όρο ότι το σήμα της γεννήτριας έχει ορθογώνια μορφή, δηλαδή έχει απότομα μέτωπα. Αν τα μέτωπα του σήματος δεν είναι απότομα, που στα 330 GHz είναι μάλλον το πιο πιθανό, οι αρμονικές φθίνουν ως τετράγωνο του νούμερου της αρμονικής, δηλαδή το πλάτος της τάσης της 300-ης αρμονικής είναι (300)2 ή 90000 φορές ασθενέστερο της πρώτης (που είναι λίγο μικρότερο του σήματος της γεννήτριας).
Καθώς όμως τα Watt του σήματος είναι ανάλογα προς το τετράγωνο του πλάτους της τάσης, προκύπτει ότι η ισχύς των αρμονικών φθίνουν ως τετάρτη δύναμη του νούμερου τους. Επομένως, τα Watt της 300-ης αρμονικής είναι κατά 3004 ή κατά 81x108 φορές ασθενέστερα της πρώτης, που είναι περίπου όσα τα Watt του σήματος της γεννήτριας. Έτσι, σε Watt, η ισχύς της 300-ης αρμονικής είναι περίπου 

0,35/(81x108) = 43x10-12 W,   δηλαδή περίπου   43 πικοβαττ! 
Έστω ότι ο ταλαντωτής του ΠΖ ήταν των 350 mW, στα 330 GHz. Καταλαβαίνω, ότι πολύ κόσμος εδώ θα αντιδράσει έντονα σε αυτήν την παραδοχή, καθώς το Φόρουμ αυτό είναι των Ηλεκτρονικών, που καταλαβαίνουν μερικά πράγματα ακόμη και «δια γυμνού οφθαλμού». Αλλά ας την κάνουμε αυτήν παραδοχή. Με την παραδοχή αυτή, στην «καρδιά του ψυχρού αντιδραστήρα», τα 100 THz δρούσαν με ισχύ 43 πκοβάττ. Απορώ, πως ένας πτυχιούχος θετικών επιστημών αποδέχεται τον ισχυρισμό ότι με τα 43 πικοβάττ των ραδιοκυμάτων παραγόταν η φλόγα των 5-10 kW, όταν ο Π.Ζ έκανε επίδειξη της φλόγας «υδρογόνου»;
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (17-10-18), 

nestoras (17-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

> Η μπαταρία που βγάζει 18V +20A, ή ο πυκνωτής γραφένιου  δεν θα είναι μικρός αντιστοιχής ισχύος, και θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει  αντιληπτός από τους παριστάμενους.



Υπάρχουν μπαταρίες που χωράνε στην παλάμη σου και δίνουν 35-40Α συνεχόμενα και 75 στιγμιαία. Απλά δε θα το κάνουν για πολύ ώρα.
Και όχι δεν εννοεί fuel cell.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Είναι λογικό ο κύριος Sot Pap να μην ακούει αυτό που ακούν οι υπόλοιποι παρόλο που είναι αρκετά καθαρά! Αν το απομονώσω και το "καθαρίσω" θα λέει "...το πείραξες". Τέλος πάντων.
Διαβάζω από τον κύριο Sot Pap να γράφει απίστευτες απιθανολογίες για να στηρίξει / υποστηρίξει μια ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση αλλά ταυτόχρονα γράφει και:




> Σαν μηχ μηχανικός ενεργειακής κατεύθυνσης εξετάζω όλα τα σενάρια, που  είτε περιλαμβάνουν ατμολέβητα, πυρηνική μηχανική, κβαντική μηχανική η  και κβαντικη χρωμοδυναμική. Οπότε ΑΝ η συσκευή Ζωγράφου είναι πραγματική με ποιά αρχή εσεις θα λέγατε πως θα λειτουργούσε;



Αυτή η δήλωση από μόνη της περιέχει όλη την υποκρισία και τα ψέματα του κυρίου Sot Pap σε 2-3 απλές και κατανοητές γραμμές. Δεν είναι σίγουρος κι ο ίδιος ( τονιζει το ΑΝ... ) και λέει ότι το ...ψάχνει από όλες τις πλευρές...
Να μείνουμε κύριε Sot Pap στο θέμα μας; *Διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού με βομβαρδισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων ( στην ...ιδιοσυχνότητα του μορίου του νερού ) σε διάλλυμα κολλοειδούς αργύρου συν τη προσθήκη ειδικού κράματος με ενεργειακή πυκνότητα 50MJ και είσοδο 350mW* μπορεί να γίνει; ( Το τονισμένο είναι αυτό που ισχυρίζεται ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος ).
Τα υπόλοιπα για "... ατμολέβητα, πυρηνική μηχανική, κβαντική μηχανική η  και κβαντικη χρωμοδυναμική" ( δικά σας λόγια! ) είναι ...άλλα λόγια να αγαπιώμαστε! Τελικά τι ακριβώς κάνετε εδώ σε αυτό το φόρουμ; Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι εδώ για να αντικρούσω την ψευδοεπιστήμη που λέγεται Ζωγράφος. Εσείς όμως;

----------


## Sot pap

> Στον «διάλογο» που έχει ξεσπάσει, διαπιστώνω μερικές υπερβολές, ανακρίβειες, αλλά και μερικούς αυθαιρέτους συλλογισμούς. Για παράδειγμα: 
> 
> Στο θέμα - *Ιδιοσυχνότητα ταλάντωσης του μορίου του νερού*
> 
> Η συχνότητα αυτή δεν είναι μία αλλά τρεις: f1=115,5  THz (k=3851 cm-1),   f2=111,8  THz (k=3730 cm-1) και   f3=51,3 THz (k=1711 cm-1).   
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια, το μόριο έχει 3 κανονικούς τρόπους ταλάντωσης και πάλλεται με συχνότητα περίπου 100 THz.



Η ιδιοσυχνότητα διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού έχει αναφερθεί έως 6-7THz. 





> Στο θέμα - *Ταλαντωτής υψηλών συχνοτήτων* 
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως και γιατί γίνεται λόγος για 300-350 GHz. Σε όλες τα επιδείξεις που είχε κάνει ο Π.Ζ, ο ηλεκτρονικός εξοπλισμός ηταν των περίπου 10 GHz. Αυτό φαίνεται «δια γυμνού οφθαλμού». 
> 
> Στο θέμα - *Οι αρμονικές και τα Watt των αρμονικών* 
> 
> Έστω ότι κάποιος Ηλεκτρονικός (δεν αναφέρομαι στον Π.Ζ) κατάφερε να «σκαρώσει» μία γεννήτρια των 350 mW, στα 330 GHz. 
> Στην περιοχή των 100 ΤHz, το νούμερο της αρμονικής είναι 300. Όποιος αναφέρεται στην αρμονική του σήματος - αντιλαμβάνεται τι σημαίνει 300-η αρμονική; Μάλλον όχι! Ας δούμε τι λένε οι αριθμοί για τα Watt της 300-ης αρμονικής. 
> Αν αναλύσουμε το σήμα της γεννήτριας σε σειρά Φουριέ, τότε η 300 αρμονική της τάσης θα έχει πλάτος 300 φορές μικρότερο της πρώτης, αλλά σε περίπτωση που το σήμα της γεννήτριας έχει ορθογώνια μορφή, δηλαδή έχει απότομα μέτωπα. Αν τα μέτωπα του σήματος δεν είναι απότομα, που στα 330 GHz είναι μάλλον το πιο πιθανό, οι αρμονικές φθίνουν ως τετράφωνο του νούμερου της αρμονικής, δηλαδή το πλάτος της τάσης της 300-ης αρμονικής είναι (300)2 ή 90000 φορές ασθενέστερο της πρώτης (που είναι λίγο μικρότερο του σήματος της γεννήτριας).
> ...



Ίσως διαφωνήσουμε στην ένταση της φλόγας, δεν θα διαφωνήσω στην μεθοδολογία της απορροφούμενη ισχύς. Οπότε αν θεωρήσουμε πως δεν 
είχε μπουκάλα υδρογόνου, θα συμφωνούσαμε πως αυτό ίσως ήταν αποτέλεσμα κβαντικής κατάλυσης? Δηλαδή,
Σε μια κατάλυση έχουμε ιοντική ανταλλάγη μεταξύ των αντιδρώντων στοιχείων. Αν λόγω χ ταλάντωσης οι ανταλλαγές πραγματοποιόνταν κυματικώς, δεν θα είχαμε ταχύτερη αντίδραση, ταχύτερη απελευθέρωση διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού και τα συναφή;

----------


## George Pap

> Τελικά τι ακριβώς κάνετε εδώ σε αυτό το φόρουμ; Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι εδώ για να αντικρούσω την ψευδοεπιστήμη που λέγεται Ζωγράφος. Εσείς όμως;



Εσύ τι ρόλο παίζεις; Ποιός είσαι; Έχεις απολυτήριο 2ας Γυμνασίου; Είσαι απλώς ένας χρήσιμος ηλίθιος, έχεις καμμιά σχέση με τη θύρα 7; Μέρα νύχτα ψάχνεις τα video με τον ΠΖ. Πως ζεις; Αποκαλύψου για να αποκτήσεις υπόσταση, αλλοιώς είσαι ένα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## nick1974

> Η ιδιοσυχνότητα διάσπασης του μορίου του νερού έχει αναφερθεί έως 6-7THz.



βασικα ο Βασιλης ειναι κανονικος Φυσικος οποτε κατι θα ξερει παραπανω, ΑΛΛΑ,
ΗΡΘΕΣ ΣΕ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΘΡΑΣΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΤΗ ΦΡΑΣΗ   6-7ΤΗz 
δηλαδη σε βρισκω πολυ μετριοπαθη που ξεχασες να γραψεις και τη λεξη "μονο"!!!!!!!!

ειστε για τα θηρια ρε
μονο ενας ανισοροπος η ενας εντελως ασχετος θα μιλουσε για 6-7 τεραχερτζ με τετοια ανεση.
καταλαβαινεις για τι μηκος κυμματος μιλας?
(ας το κανει καποιος που ειναι καθιστος, 4.2 η 42 νανομετρα?)
αντε κοψε μου εσυ γιαγκι και καβιτυ σε τετοιες διαστασεις και ειναι νομπελ απο μονο του


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Εσύ τι ρόλο παίζεις; Ποιός είσαι; Έχεις απολυτήριο 2ας Γυμνασίου; Είσαι απλώς ένας χρήσιμος ηλίθιος, έχεις καμμιά σχέση με τη θύρα 7; Μέρα νύχτα ψάχνεις τα video με τον ΠΖ. Πως ζεις; Αποκαλύψου για να αποκτήσεις υπόσταση, αλλοιώς είσαι ένα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.



ηρθαν τα χαιβανια, αμορφωτοι συνομοσιολογοι του κολου να μας την πουν...
μια χαρα σας βρισκω και τους δυο (η μαλλον και τους 3 γιατι ειναι κι ο nepomuk τα ιδια σκατα)
βρε μακαρι ο εφευρετοπιθικος να σας παρει και τα σπιτια

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Εσύ τι ρόλο παίζεις; Ποιός είσαι; Έχεις απολυτήριο 2ας Γυμνασίου; Είσαι απλώς ένας χρήσιμος ηλίθιος, έχεις καμμιά σχέση με τη θύρα 7; Μέρα νύχτα ψάχνεις τα video με τον ΠΖ. Πως ζεις; Αποκαλύψου για να αποκτήσεις υπόσταση, αλλοιώς είσαι ένα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.



Ξέρεις, παρόμοιες απορίες έχουμε και εμείς  :Wink: 

Επί τόσα χρόνια που κρατάει αυτό το σήριαλ, βλέπουμε κάποιους οι οποίοι παραβλέποντας όλες τις αποδείξεις, να προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν πως δεν πρόκειται για απάτη.
Από πλευράς μας έχουμε παρατάξει αμέτρητα αδιάσειστα στοιχεία βασισμένα στην λογική και στις επιστήμες, ενώ από την αντίθετη πλευρά βλέπουμε μόνο λόγια και τίποτα άλλο.

Εθελοτυφλείς, προσπερνάς όλα τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία και αντί μετά από όλα αυτά να απορείς αν τελικά λειτουργεί ή όχι η συσκευή, αναρωτιέσαι γιατί βλέπουμε τα video και ανακαλύπτουμε τα ψεύδη που ακούγονται;

Χρησιμοποιώντας λοιπόν τα δικά σου λόγια, αναρωτιέμαι: Εσύ τι ρόλο παίζεις; Είσαι ένας χρήσιμος ηλίθιος ή απλώς ηλίθιος;

Μήπως απλώς ελπίζεις να την πατήσει και κανένας άλλος για να μην φανείς στο τέλος ως ο μοναδικός αρκετά ανόητος ώστε να καταπιεί αμάσητη την κάθε μπούρδα που του σερβίρει ο ψευτοεπιστήμονας; (μέχρι και ο Sot Pap το ψάχνει λίγο)

Τόσο ανόητος όπως τότε που σε κάλεσε σπίτι του, σου έδειξε ένα μαγικό τόσο δα κουτάκι (που θα κινούσε υποψίες ακόμα και σε ένα παιδί), αλλά εσύ το κατάπιες αμάσητο και έρχεσαι εδώ να μας πεις πως με αυτό τροφοδοτούσε ολόκληρο σπίτι  :Lol:  Μα τόσο θύμα;  :hahahha:

----------


## Sot pap

> Ξέρεις, παρόμοιες απορίες έχουμε και εμείς.
> Επί τόσα χρόνια που κρατάει αυτό το σήριαλ, βλέπουμε κάποιους οι οποίοι  παραβλέποντας όλες τις αποδείξεις, προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν πως δεν  πρόκειται για απάτη.
> Από πλευράς μας έχουμε παρατάξει αμέτρητα αδιάσειστα στοιχεία βασισμένα  στην λογική και στις επιστήμες, ενώ από την αντίθετη πλευρά βλέπουμε  μόνο λόγια και τίποτα άλλο.



Δεν θα διαφωνούσα, αν και πολλά στοιχεία θέλουν επιπλέον εξακρίβωσης, αν  δεν παρατηρούσαμε παράλληλα τεράστιες γεωπολιτικές ανακατατάξεις, όπως  το ξέσπασμα του dieselgate, απαγόρευση χρήση πετρελαιοκινήτηρων σε  πολλές ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, εξαγγέλια 200 GW ΦΒ έργο από... Σαουδική  αραβία, μαζική παραγωγη υδρογονοκινητων οχημάτων από Toyota (Mirai),  Hyunday, Nissan κ.α, Ενσώματωση Υδρογόνου από Ευρωπαϊκές Πόλεις σε  δίκτυο ΦΑ (Leeds) klp klp 
Τι σχέση να μου πεις έχει η εφαρμογή ΠΖ, σε αυτές τις τυχαιότητες.  Καμμία πιθανόν, αλλά δεν θα αναιρόταν παράλληλα και το ανάστροφο.
Ο ΠΖ επίσης έχει μίλησει επίσης για έρευνα προς χημική χρήση των  καυσίμων  αντί της καύσης. Διαστρέφοντας το θα το ανέλυα ως κβαντικη
χημική χρήση των καυσίμων, διότι αν ισχύει η κβαντική κατάλυση, τότε  φαντασθείτε σε ακτινοβόληση πχ πετρελαίου εξαιρετικά αποδοτικότερη  καύση.





> Τόσο ανόητος όπως τότε  που σε κάλεσε σπίτι του, σου έδειξε ένα μαγικό τόσο δα κουτάκι (που θα  κινούσε υποψίες ακόμα και σε ένα παιδί), αλλά εσύ το κατάπιες αμάσητο και έρχεσαι εδώ να μας πεις πως με αυτό τροφοδοτούσε ολόκληρο σπίτι  Μα τόσο θύμα;



Να μπει ο ΠΖ σε διαδικασία να μας παραπλανήσει όλους, να το καταλάβω..  να παραπλανήσει μόνο τον Γεώργη, δεν θα ήταν εξαιρετικά  <ενεργοβόρο>?

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν θα διαφωνούσα, αν και πολλά στοιχεία θέλουν επιπλέον εξακρίβωσης, αν  δεν παρατηρούσαμε παράλληλα τεράστιες γεωπολιτικές ανακατατάξεις, όπως  το ξέσπασμα του dieselgate, απαγόρευση χρήση πετρελαιοκινήτηρων σε  πολλές ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, εξαγγέλια 200 GW ΦΒ έργο από... Σαουδική  αραβία, μαζική παραγωγη υδρογονοκινητων οχημάτων από Toyota (Mirai),  Hyunday, Nissan κ.α, Ενσώματωση Υδρογόνου από Ευρωπαϊκές Πόλεις σε  δίκτυο ΦΑ (Leeds) klp klp 
> Τι σχέση να μου πεις έχει η εφαρμογή ΠΖ, σε αυτές τις τυχαιότητες.  Καμμία πιθανόν, αλλά δεν θα αναιρόταν παράλληλα και το ανάστροφο.
> Ο ΠΖ επίσης έχει μίλησει επίσης για έρευνα προς χημική χρήση των  καυσίμων  αντί της καύσης. Διαστρέφοντας το θα το ανέλυα ως κβαντικη
> χημική χρήση των καυσίμων, διότι αν ισχύει η κβαντική κατάλυση, τότε  φαντασθείτε σε ακτινοβόληση πχ πετρελαίου εξαιρετικά αποδοτικότερη  καύση.
> 
> 
> 
> Να μπει ο ΠΖ σε διαδικασία να μας παραπλανήσει όλους, να το καταλάβω..  να παραπλανήσει μόνο τον Γεώργη, δεν θα ήταν εξαιρετικά  <ενεργοβόρο>?



το θεμα με τα μηκη κυμματος κλασσικα το γραψες στα παπαρια σου ευχομενος να ξεχαστει (οπως ειχες κανει με τα αγρια φωτονια)  :Lol: 

τι διαλο σας εταξε ο εφευρετοπιθικος?
πυραμιδα εχετε φτιαξει?

----------


## nestoras

> Να μπει ο ΠΖ σε διαδικασία να μας παραπλανήσει όλους, να το καταλάβω..  να παραπλανήσει μόνο τον Γεώργη, δεν θα ήταν εξαιρετικά  <ενεργοβόρο>?



Το όλους να το γράφετε για τον εαυτό σας κύριε Παπαδέλο.
Το "όλους" συμπεριλαμβάνει εσάς και τα 1000 άτομα (ίσως να λέω και πολλά) που πώς να το πω... Σκέφτονται κάπως περίεργα κι έχουν περίεργη αντίληψη για τον κόσμο και τους φυσικούς νόμους.





> Δειτε παρακαλώ τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των fuel  cell. Δηλαδή περνάμε από την μια πλευρά της πολυμερικής μεμβράνης  υδρογόνο, από την άλλη οξυγονο, εχουμε ιοντική ανταλλαγή, παραγωγή  ρεύματος και ζεστού νερού.
> 
> Δεν διαφωνώ, πιστεύω είναι λογος παρουσίασης, συμφώνω η απευθείας  μετατροπή σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια είναι εξαιρετικα πιο αποδοτική. 
> 
> Αρκέστηκα στις παρουσίασεις και διαδικτυακές συζητήσεις που έχουν  κρατήσει χρόνια. Δεν μπορώ να αποδεκτώ πως μια μπαταρία κρυμμένη  τροφοδοτεί τέτοιο μεγάλο ογκο συσκευών, γκαζάκια και πυκνωτές γραφένιου  εξυπνα τοποθετημένα, ξεγελώντας όλους τους παριστάμενους.
> 
> Σαν μηχ μηχανικός ενεργειακής κατεύθυνσης εξετάζω όλα τα σενάρια, που  είτε περιλαμβάνουν ατμολέβητα, πυρηνική μηχανική, κβαντική μηχανική η  και κβαντικη χρωμοδυναμική. 
> 
> Οπότε ΑΝ η συσκευή Ζωγράφου είναι πραγματική με ποιά αρχή εσεις θα λέγατε πως θα λειτουργούσε;



Αν και δεν απαντήσατε στο ουσιαστικό ερώτημα: "Με ποιο τρόπο απομόνωσε την οποιαδήποτε διαφορά δυναμικού εμφανίστηκε στο σύστημα (να σας υπενθυμίσω ότι ο εφευρέτης με δυσκολία και με μεθόδους "Ταλιμπάν" συνδέει δύο καλώδια που έχει μπροστά του και πιστεύετε ότι αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει τη δυνατότητα να "πάρει ρεύμα" από τις πολυμερικές μεμβράνες..."

Παράθεση από post #3039.

Ζούμε στον ίδιο πλανήτη κύριε Παπαδέλο; Αυτά τα πράγματα δε συμβαίνουν καταλάθος ούτε τυχαία.

Όσον αφορά στο τελευταίο σας ερώτημα, ΑΝ η συσκευή παρήγαγε υδρογόνο τότε θα το έκανε με μία από τις γνωστές μεθόδους (διάσπαση νερού με τη βοήθεια καταλύτη και θερμότητας). Για τη συσκευή που παράγει ρεύμα απευθείας μέσω πολυμερικών μεμβρανών ΔΕΝ το κάνω καν συζήτηση ότι θα μπορούσε ο ΠΖ να κατασκευάσει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------

kioan (17-10-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_Και όταν βγάζει το δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα, στα ωραία αποσπάσματα που δείξατε, ψύχεται ακαριαία και σταματάει η παραγωγή Υδρογόνου; Και όταν ξαναβάζει τον δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα θερμαίνεται ακαριαία; Φανταστικά πράγματα έχει πετύχει αυτός ο Ζωγράφος, ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει την θερμοκρασία 100 βαθμούς σε δευτερόλεπτα_!

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *George* *Pap**.*

Και σε αυτήν την επίδειξη ο Π.Ζ σας είχε εξαπατήσει! Το ζήτημα είναι - πως; Ομολογουμένως, είναι η πιο πονηρή απάτη, αν τη συγκρίνουμε με τις άλλες, που ήταν χονδροκομμένες. Στην επίδειξη αυτή ο Π.Ζ. πράγματι παρήγαγε το υδρογόνο, ωστόσο ο σκοπός της ήταν άλλος: να αποδείξει ότι η διάσπαση του νερού με ραδιοκύματα είναι εφικτή. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, το υδρογόνο παραγόταν όχι με ραδιοκύματα, αλλά μέσω μίας ταπεινής χημικής αντίδρασης κάποιου κράματος με το νερό. Εδώ ο ταλαντωτής των THz ήταν περιττός. 
  Σε γενικές γραμμές, στο ποστ 3059 ο *nestoras* με έχει καλύψει. Λείπουν μόνο μερικές λεπτομέρειες, στις οποίες και θέλω να σταθώ.
Για το «κόλπο» αρκεί ένα inductor heater και ένα λεπτό έλασμα, μικρής μάζας, από ένα μεταλλικό κράμα που αντιδρά με το νερό στους 80-90 βαθμούς, παράγοντας υδρογόνο. 
  Που είναι η πονηριά; Στο γεγονός ότι η χημική αντίδραση δεν γίνεται μόνο στο ζεστό νερό, αλλά και στο κανονικό, δηλαδή στους 20 βαθμούς, φτάνει η επιφάνεια του κράματος γρήγορα, σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, να θερμανθεί στους 80-90 βαθμούς. Η χημική αντίδραση θα αρχίσει να γίνεται σε ένα λεπτό στρώμα νερού, στην επιφάνεια του κράματος. Προφανώς, στην επιφάνεια του κράματος θα δημιουργείται μία μεγάλη θερμοβαθμίδα, η οποία, ωστόσο, θα «τρέφεται (διατηρείται)» με τα πολλά θερμικά βάττ που ο inductor heater καταβάλλει στο μεταλλικό κράμα. Επομένως, ο inductor heater πρέπει να είναι ισχυρός, προκειμένου να μπορεί να συντηρεί τη θερμοβαθμίδα. Τη διατήρηση της θερμοβαθμίδας βοηθούν και οι φυσαλίδες υδρογόνου που δημιουργούνται, που δρουν σαν ένα είδος θερμομόνωσης. 
  Εδώ σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει η χρονική διάρκεια της επίδειξης, διότι το «κόλπο» θα αποκαλυφθεί, αν ξεφύγει η θερμοκρασία του νερού στους 70-80 βαθμούς. Τότε η χημική αντίδραση θα συνεχίζεται ακόμη και όταν το φις τροφοδοσίας του inductor heater (του «ταλαντωτή των THz») αποτραβηχτεί από τη πρίζα. Επομένως, κατά τη διάρκεια της επίδειξης, με κάποια πρόφαση, το φις πρέπει να αποτραβηχτεί από τη πρίζα, προκειμένου να αποτραπεί η θέρμανση του νερού σε σχετικά μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες όπου η αντίδραση θα αρχίζει να διακρίνεται.   
  Στο «κόλπο», οι φυσαλίδες του υδρογόνου πρέπει να εμφανίζονται όταν το φις μπαίνε στην πρίζα (το έλασμα γρήγορα θερμαίνεται), αλλά να εξαφανίζονται (το έλασμα γρήγορα ψύχεται) όταν το φις βγαίνει. 
Βασίλειος.

ΥΓ. Κύριε *George* *Pap*, αν το αέριο που παραγόταν στην επίδειξη ήταν προϊόν διάσπασης του νερού με ραδιοκύματα, στη σύνθεση του δεν θα έτρεπε να υπάρχει και το οξυγόνο; Θα έπρεπε! Αν ο Π.Ζ. πλησίαζε τη φλόγα του αναπτήρα σε μίγμα οξυγόνου υδρογόνου, δεν θα ακολουθούσε έκρηξη; Θα ακολουθούσε! Το γεγονός ότι στην επίδειξη δεν βλέπουμε την έκρηξη σημαίνει ότι το αέριο που φλέγεται είναι μόνο υδρογόνο. Το οξυγόνο απουσιάζει! Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η απουσία του οξυγόνου, από μόνη της συνιστά έμμεση ένδειξη - απόδειξη ότι το αέριο που φλέγεται είναι προϊόν χημικής αντίδρασης, όπου το υδρογόνο εξέρχεται υπό μορφή φυσαλίδων, ενώ το οξυγόνο του νερού δεσμεύεται στο υδροξείδιο του μετάλλου, με το οποίο τα νερό αντέδρασε χημικώς.

----------

kioan (17-10-18), 

nestoras (17-10-18), 

nick1974 (17-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εσύ τι ρόλο παίζεις; Ποιός είσαι; Έχεις απολυτήριο 2ας Γυμνασίου; Είσαι απλώς ένας χρήσιμος ηλίθιος, έχεις καμμιά σχέση με τη θύρα 7; Μέρα νύχτα ψάχνεις τα video με τον ΠΖ. Πως ζεις; Αποκαλύψου για να αποκτήσεις υπόσταση, αλλοιώς είσαι ένα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.



Κλασικός καλός Γεώργιος. Ένα πράγμα σαν το κρασί. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός και ...παλιώνει γίνεται όλο και καλύτερο. Το πρόβλημα με το κρασί όμως είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή γίνεται ...ξύδι. Από ότι φαίνεται σε αυτό το στάδιο είναι και ο κύριος Γεώργιος. Σκέτη πίκρα ένα πράμα...
Δεν θα απαντήσω όμως όπως απαντά αυτός. Βρίζοντας και προσβάλλοντας. Θα παραθέσω μόνο μια σκέψη του κυρίου Πολ Ρόμερ*1*:
*«Πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ότι είναι απίστευτα επικίνδυνο και καταστροφικό να  μην δίνουμε σημασία στην ψευδοεπιστήμη. Θα πρέπει να έχουμε  μηδενική ανοχή για αυτού του είδους τα πράγματα»

1* Ο Πολ Ρόμερ είναι ...νομπελίστας κύριε Γεώργιε.Εγώ είμαι ένα τίποτα. Αυτόν θα τον ...ακούσετε;

Προσθήκη: Ξέχασα τον σύνδεσμο για τα λεγόμενα του κυρίου Ρόμερ https://www.tovima.gr/2018/10/09/sci...seydoepistimi/

----------

kioan (17-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν θα διαφωνούσα, αν και πολλά στοιχεία θέλουν επιπλέον εξακρίβωσης, αν  δεν παρατηρούσαμε παράλληλα τεράστιες γεωπολιτικές ανακατατάξεις, όπως  το ξέσπασμα του dieselgate, απαγόρευση χρήση πετρελαιοκινήτηρων σε  πολλές ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, εξαγγέλια 200 GW ΦΒ έργο από... Σαουδική  αραβία, μαζική παραγωγη υδρογονοκινητων οχημάτων από Toyota (Mirai),  Hyunday, Nissan κ.α, Ενσώματωση Υδρογόνου από Ευρωπαϊκές Πόλεις σε  δίκτυο ΦΑ (Leeds) klp klp 
> Τι σχέση να μου πεις έχει η εφαρμογή ΠΖ, σε αυτές τις τυχαιότητες.  *Καμμία πιθανόν*, αλλά δεν θα αναιρόταν παράλληλα και το ανάστροφο.



Πιθανόν; Τώρα αυτά τα γράφετε ...σοβαρά; Όπως την απίστευτη βλακεία που ισχυρίστηκε ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος πως όταν ο πρόεδρος της Bosch έμαθε για την (δήθεν) εφεύρεση ζήτησε την ...αποπομπή της Ελλάδας από την Ευρωζώνη; Δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με αυτά που γράφετε!!!! Αν είναι δυνατόν! Προσπάθησα να σας βοηθήσω αναφέροντας το χάος, εσείς το πάτε ...τέρμα τώρα! Για προσπαθήστε να απαντήσετε σε μια πολύ πολύ απλή ερώτηση:
*Αν η απάτη Ζωγράφου είχε τις αποδόσεις που ισχυρίζονται / ισχυρίζεστε ότι έχει λέτε εταιρείες κολλοσοί [ βάλτε ότι όνομα θέλετε ] να το άφηναν έτσι; Δεν σας προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι ...δεν κουνιέται φύλλο;* 
Και μια δεύτερη απορία:*
Δεν μπορεί να γίνει δημοσίευση της περιβόητης Ηλεκτροφασματικής Θεωρίας ( που υποτιθεται θέτει τις θεωρητικές βάσεις της ...απάτης ) σε κάποιο έγκριτο επιστημονικό περιοδικό; Γιατί ...δημοσιεύτηκε μόνο σε μια τυχαία ιστοσελίδα;*
Φυσικά κανείς δεν θα κινηθεί για μια απάτη και κανένα έγκριτο επιστημονικό περιοδικό δεν πρόκειται να δημοσιεύσει τα κλοπυ - paste του άσχετου Ζωγράφου από τα σχολικά βιβλία...

----------


## George Pap

> Και σε αυτήν την επίδειξη ο Π.Ζ σας είχε εξαπατήσει! Το ζήτημα είναι - πως; Ομολογουμένως, είναι η πιο πονηρή απάτη, αν τη συγκρίνουμε με τις άλλες, που ήταν χονδροκομμένες.



ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗ

Στην επίδειξη αυτή ο Π.Ζ. πράγματι παρήγαγε το υδρογόνο,
ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ

Πριν σας στείλω στην β' Γυμνασίου να κάνεται παρέα στον ψυχάκια σας δείνω μιά ευκαιρία να επανορθώσεται

1. ΤΑ ΚΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΞΟΥΝ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ. Μόνο ορισμένα μέταλλα συμπεριφέρονται έτσι. Υπάρχουν βέβαια ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπως το κράμα Νατρίου Καλίου που είναι υγρό και χρησιμοποιείται στην ψύξη πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων.

2. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΒΟΥΛΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ. Να την διακόπτουμε εμείς όποτε θέλουμε. Άπαξ και ξεκινήσει μιά τέτοια αντίδραση θα ολοκληρωθεί βιαίως μέχρι να καταναλωθεί όλο το μέταλλο. Μιά τέτοια αντίδραση δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει και στους 20 και στους 80 βαθμούς. Τέτοια μέταλλα είναι τα πιο ηλεκτροθετικά μέταλλα (Li, K, Ba, Sr, Ca, Na).

3. Ορισμένα λιγότερο ηλεκτροθετικά μέταλλα (π.χ. Mg, Al, Zn, Fe) δεν αντιδρούν με το νερό, αλλά μόνο με ΥΔΡΑΤΜΟΥΣ σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία σχηματίζοντας τα αντίστοιχα μεταλλικά οξείδια και ελευθερώνοντας υδρογόνο. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση το νερό έπρεπε να ξεπερνά τους 100 βαθμούς και να βράζει ασταμάτητα, σπάζοντας το δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα.

4. Δεν υπάρχει τεχνολογία σ' αυτό το πλανήτη που να ανεβοκατεβάζει την θερμοκρασία ενός υλικού με την ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΣ. Γιατί αυτό μας λέτε ότι γινόταν τραβόντας την πρίζα.

5. Το μείγμα Υδρογόνο - Αέρα είναι εκρηκτικό στις αναλογίες 4% - 75%. Με περίσσεια Αέρα, πόσω μάλλον Οξυγόνου απλώς καίγεται. Αλλοιώς δεν θα υπήρχαν κυψέλες καυσίμου.

----------


## Sot pap

> Αν και δεν απαντήσατε στο ουσιαστικό ερώτημα: "Με  ποιο τρόπο απομόνωσε την οποιαδήποτε διαφορά δυναμικού εμφανίστηκε στο  σύστημα (να σας υπενθυμίσω ότι ο εφευρέτης με δυσκολία και με μεθόδους  "Ταλιμπάν" συνδέει δύο καλώδια που έχει μπροστά του και πιστεύετε ότι  αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει τη δυνατότητα να "πάρει ρεύμα" από τις πολυμερικές  μεμβράνες..."
> 
> Παράθεση από post #3039.
> 
> Ζούμε στον ίδιο πλανήτη κύριε Παπαδέλο; Αυτά τα πράγματα δε συμβαίνουν καταλάθος ούτε τυχαία.
> 
> Όσον αφορά στο τελευταίο σας ερώτημα, ΑΝ η συσκευή παρήγαγε υδρογόνο  τότε θα το έκανε με μία από τις γνωστές μεθόδους (διάσπαση νερού με τη  βοήθεια καταλύτη και θερμότητας). Για τη συσκευή που παράγει ρεύμα  απευθείας μέσω πολυμερικών μεμβρανών ΔΕΝ το κάνω καν συζήτηση ότι θα  μπορούσε ο ΠΖ να κατασκευάσει κάτι τέτοιο.



Στο Video Που  έχει παρατεθεί, βλέπουμε μετα το 1:39:00 τους κυματοδηγούς, όπου εκεί  περιέχεται κατά ΠΖ το κράμα, το νερό και οι πολυμερικές μεμβράνες. Σε  άλλο video που δεν μπορώ να το βρω τώρα, ανοίγει τους κυματοδηγούς και  παίρνει τις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες. 
*Εικάζω* πως  όταν παράγει το υδροξύ μέσα στους κυματοδηγούς, το διαχωρίζει σε  υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο και το περνάει στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνεις, οι  οποίες εφάπτονται του κυματοδηγού, (και ξαναδημιουργείται ζεστό νερό το  οποίο το περνάει σε σπείρα ώστε να το ψύξει και μετά ανακύκλωση στην  παραπάνω δεξαμενη ).  Μέσα στον κυμματοδηγό τώρα, οδεύεται το δυναμικό  των πολυμερών μεμβρανών που εφάπτονται του εισερχόμενου υδρογόνου και  μεταφέρεται μέσω αυτού την διαφορά δυναμικού, το οποίο σε σημείο επαφής  με τον διαχωριστή του εισερχόμενου οξυγόνο δημιουργεί την διαφορά  δυναμικού και την εξέλθει από τον κυματοδηγό στην πλακέτα της βάσης,  όπου την ανορθώνει και την βγάζει από την συσκευή.   
Συγκλονίζει το μέγεθος ισχύος, 700W από 2 κυματοδηγούς τέτοιας κατασκευής. 

Το  συγκεκριμένο μου ερώτημα είναι, Αν η συσκευή παρήγαγε υδρογόνο με  αρχική ενέργεια 0,35W, χωρίς κρυφές τεχνικές, με ποιό τρόπο θα μπορούσε  να το κάνει?  Απαντήστε με μια υπόθεση.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Συγκλονίζει το μέγεθος ισχύος, 700W από 2 κυματοδηγούς τέτοιας κατασκευής.



Με *πόση είσοδο* γίνεται αυτό; 





> Το  συγκεκριμένο μου ερώτημα είναι, Αν η συσκευή παρήγαγε υδρογόνο με   αρχική ενέργεια 0,35W, χωρίς κρυφές τεχνικές, με ποιό τρόπο θα μπορούσε   να το κάνει?  Απαντήστε με μια υπόθεση.



Δεν μπορούμε να σας απαντήσουμε! Μα δεν γίνεται αυτό! Απλά και ξεκάθαρα!* ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!* Τι υπόθεση ζητάτε; Αυτά παραδέχεται ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος και οι συν αυτώ... Εσείς κύριε Sot Pap έρχεστε εδώ να ρωτήσετε ...εμάς, που δεν το πιστεύουμε αυτό, πώς μπορεί να γίνει; *ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ*! 

Γιατί τονίσατε τόσο πολύ το:* εικάζω* ; Δεν μπορείτε να απαντήσετε απλά και ξεκάθαρα στην ερώτηση που σας έχει τεθεί κατ' επανάληψη: *Μπορούμε με 350mW είσοδο ακτινοβολώντας διάλλυμα κολλώδους αργύρου σε νερό συν κάποιο μίγμα μετάλλων με 50MJ ενεργειακή πυκνότητα να διασπάσουμε το νερό λόγω συντονισμού;* Η απάντηση είναι απλή και ξεκάθαρη. Για να σας βοηθήσω θα γράψω τις δυο πιθανές απαντήσεις και εσείς επιλέξτε με τον αριθμό που έχει μπροστά:
Ναι γίνεται. [ Εξηγήστε το πώς γίνεται... ]Όχι δεν γίνεται [ Καταρίπτει ...συγνώμη παρακάμπτει βασικές αρχές της γνωστής φυσικής ] 
Διαλέξτε λοιπόν [1] ή [2] .. Τόσο απλά! Μη μας ρωτάτε εμάς πώς μπορεί να γίνει... Μην επιστρατεύετε ευφάνταστους όρους από κβαντομηχανική. Μην αλλάζετε από induction heating --> αλλαγή από σωματίδια σε κύματα συν κβαντικά φαινόμενα και τώρα "..άντε πείτε κι εσείς πώς μπορεί να γίνει"! Δεν γίνεται με την γνωστή φυσική! Ανακάλυψε ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος νέα φυσική! Μπράβο του! Για να μας την δείξει! Για να την δείξει σε έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά γιατί εμείς είμαστε ...τίποτα.
Εσείς κύριε Sot Pap πιστεύετε ότι αυτό: http://www.hellagen.gr/%cf%80%ce%b1%...c%cf%88%ce%b7/ μπορεί να σταλεί ...οπουδήποτε ( έστω και σαν πληρωμένη καταχωρήση ) σε σοβαρό επιστημονικό περιοδικό; Και πώς η δημοσίευση της θεωρίας πίσω από μια τόσο επαναστατική εφεύρεση μπορεί να προδώσει τις ...συχνότητες και το μίγμα υλικών; Τις βασικές αρχές να δούμε μόνο! Πώς δηλαδή παραβιάζεται η αρχή της διατήρησης της ενέργειας και από 350mW έχουμε 300W; Και μιλώ για το πρώτο βήμα μόνο! Τα 300W είναι η ενέργεια ...ακτινοβόλησης! Εσείς προσπαθείτε γράφοντας μεγάλες και δύσκολες λέξεις από την κβαντομηχανική να αποδείξετε ότι αν ...βομβαρδίσουμε τα ιόντα υδρογόνου με υψηλές συχνότητες θα γίνουν ...κύμα και θα ...αντιδράσουν γρηγορότερα στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες αποδίδοντας πολλαπλάσιο ρεύμα. Η φυσική πίσω από αυτό; Κάποια δημοσίευση; Παρακαλώ όχι στο ...hellagen!! Κάποια πειράματα που να δείχνουν αυτό που ισχυρίζεστε; Θα παρακαλέσω επίσης να είστε συγκεκριμένος και με συγκεκριμένους συνδέσμους ή ονόματα εργασιών με ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης. Όχι κάποιος είπε κάπου...

----------


## nick1974

> 1. ΤΑ ΚΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΞΟΥΝ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ. Μόνο ορισμένα μέταλλα συμπεριφέρονται έτσι. Υπάρχουν βέβαια ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπως το κράμα Νατρίου Καλίου που είναι υγρό και χρησιμοποιείται στην ψύξη πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων.
> 
> 2. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΒΟΥΛΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ. Να την διακόπτουμε εμείς όποτε θέλουμε. Άπαξ και ξεκινήσει μιά τέτοια αντίδραση θα ολοκληρωθεί βιαίως μέχρι να καταναλωθεί όλο το μέταλλο. Μιά τέτοια αντίδραση δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει και στους 20 και στους 80 βαθμούς. Τέτοια μέταλλα είναι τα πιο ηλεκτροθετικά μέταλλα (Li, K, Ba, Sr, Ca, Na).



Αυτα ρε μπαρμπα τα πουλουσαν στο Conrad (αν ησουν ποτε Γερμανια) για 25 Μαρκα μαζι με αλλα εκπαιδευτικα παιχνιδια, ηλεκτρολυσης, επιχρυσωσης κτλ





> Το συγκεκριμένο μου ερώτημα είναι, Αν η συσκευή παρήγαγε υδρογόνο με αρχική ενέργεια 0,35W, χωρίς κρυφές τεχνικές, με ποιό τρόπο θα μπορούσε να το κάνει? Απαντήστε με μια υπόθεση.



μηπως εχει να κανει με τον ωροσκοπο?

----------


## George Pap

> Αυτα ρε μπαρμπα τα πουλουσαν στο Conrad (αν ησουν ποτε Γερμανια) για 25 Μαρκα μαζι με αλλα εκπαιδευτικα παιχνιδια, ηλεκτρολυσης, επιχρυσωσης κτλ



Ποιά είναι αυτά ανηψέ;

----------


## nick1974

> Ποιά είναι αυτά ανηψέ;



τα "μηχανηματα παραγωγης υδρογονου" με τα μεταλακια και τους σωληνες (παιζει να τα πουλανε ακομα αν και τα εκπαιδευτικα παιχνιδια νομιζω ειναι πολυ λιγοτερα απο παλια)

----------


## George Pap

> τα "μηχανηματα παραγωγης υδρογονου" με τα μεταλακια και τους σωληνες (παιζει να τα πουλανε ακομα αν και τα εκπαιδευτικα παιχνιδια νομιζω ειναι πολυ λιγοτερα απο παλια)



Επειδή τώρα παίζεις μπάλα στο γήπεδό μου, μην λες μαλακίες. Άσε να απαντήσει ο καθηγητής.

----------


## nick1974

> Επειδή τώρα παίζεις μπάλα στο γήπεδό μου, μην λες μαλακίες.




παπαρια, αν δε τα χεις δει δε σου φταιει κανεις



αλλα ασχετα μ αυτο, εγω προσωπικα αποκλειω να χρησιμοποιησε ο μπετοβλακας κατι τετοιο εκτος κι αν του το κανε καποιος δωρο. Πιο πολυ για καμια βενζινη τον κοβω να εριξε, και γι αυτο αρνηθηκε κνα καψει το "νερο" στη χαρτοπετσετα που του ζητησε ο Γκλιατης και με ενα ταχυδακτυλουργικο τεχνασμα αλλαξε δοχεια

----------


## FreeEnergy

Για προσέξτε λίγο την φωτογραφία που δείχνει την ...επίμαχη συσκευή και για την οποία ο κύριος Γεώργιος μας βεβαιώνει ότι ο Ζωγράφος έχει βρει τρόπο να ...ανεβοκατεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία ακαρίαια!



Μόνο εγώ βλέπω εκεί ένα πηνίο από induction heater; Αφού και ο κύριος Sot Pap αυτή ήταν ...η άποψή του στην αρχή! Ότι είναι ένα induction heater χαμηλής ισχύος! Φυσικά ο κύριος Γεώργιος θα ισχυριστεί ότι είναι η ...κεραία Yagi !! Και κοίτα να δεις που όντως μοιάζει με την ...άλλη κεραία Yagi ( εκείνη μέσα στο πλαστικό δοχείο κρίσιμων διαστάσεων όπου λόγω απολαβής σε ένα σύστημα με κεραία Horn έκανε τα 350mW ... 300W )!!
Να ρωτήσω επίσης: Αφού ο μικροκυματικώς ταλαντωτής είναι στο κλειστό μεταλικό κουτί στην άκρη γιατί η ...σανίδα είναι καλυμένη με χαρτοταινία; Μήπως για να κρυφτεί το πραγματικό κύκλωμα του induction heater;

Προσθήκη: Για προσέξτε αυτά τα δυο βίντεο παρακαλώ από τα σημεία που τα δείχνω.

*Α*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ps...outu.be&t=1950
*Β*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8&t=5576

Στο βίντεο [Α] ανοίγει την χαρτοταινία για να δείξει στους "...πονηρούς που λένε ότι εκεί μέσα έχει πυρηνική ενέργεια" ότι όλα είναι ...καλά!
Στο βίντεο [Β] δείχνει ένα ...induction heater!

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας!!

Κύριε Γεώργιε; Κύριε Sot Pap;

----------

nestoras (17-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Για προσέξτε λίγο την φωτογραφία που δείχνει την ...επίμαχη συσκευή και για την οποία ο κύριος Γεώργιος μας βεβαιώνει ότι ο Ζωγράφος έχει βρει τρόπο να ...ανεβοκατεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία ακαρίαια!



Δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις ή προσπαθείς μ' αυτό το τρόπο να με κάνεις να σου απαντάω; Αυτό έγραψα:
"Και όταν βγάζει το δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα, στα ωραία αποσπάσματα που δείξατε, ψύχεται ακαριαία και σταματάει η παραγωγή Υδρογόνου; Και όταν ξαναβάζει τον δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα θερμαίνεται ακαριαία; Φανταστικά πράγματα έχει πετύχει αυτός ο Ζωγράφος, ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει την θερμοκρασία 100 βαθμούς σε δευτερόλεπτα!"
Και έτσι αντέκρουσα, ειρωνευόμενος τον συνομιλητή μου ότι αυτή η αυξομείωση της θερμοκρασίας είναι αδύνατη.
Την κουκούλα πότε θα την βγάλεις; Πως είναι δυνατόν ο παριστάνων τον φυσικό στη μέση εκπαίδευση να γράφει εδώ τα πρωϊνά, ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι στην αίθουσα διδασκαλίας. Εκτός αν δεν έχεις διοριστεί στα 55.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις ή προσπαθείς μ' αυτό το τρόπο να με κάνεις να σου απαντάω; Αυτό έγραψα:
> "Και όταν βγάζει το δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα, στα ωραία αποσπάσματα που δείξατε, ψύχεται ακαριαία και σταματάει η παραγωγή Υδρογόνου; Και όταν ξαναβάζει τον δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα θερμαίνεται ακαριαία; Φανταστικά πράγματα έχει πετύχει αυτός ο Ζωγράφος, ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει την θερμοκρασία 100 βαθμούς σε δευτερόλεπτα!"
> Και αντέκρουσα, ειρωνευόμενος τον συνομιλητή μου ότι είναι αδύνατον.
> Την κουκούλα πότε θα την βγάλεις; Πως είναι δυνατόν ο παριστάνων τον φυσικό στη μέση εκπαίδευση να γράφει εδώ τα πρωϊνά, ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι στην αίθουσα διδασκαλίας. Εκτός αν δεν έχεις διοριστεί στα 55.



Αχ κύριε Γεώργιε! Το ίδιο έκανα κι εγώ όταν ρωτούσα τον κύριο Sot Pap για τα ..ιόντα υδρογόνου κι εσύ το έκανες παντιέρα και το έγραψες 3-4 φορές βρίζοντας και προσβάλλοντάς με, ότι το έγραψα ...εγώ;. Τώρα ...σας ενοχλεί; Είδατε την προσθήκη που έκανα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση; Ποιά είναι τα σχόλιά σας; Για να σας βοηθήσω θα βάλω δυο ( διαφορετικές ) φωτογραφίες σε αντιπαράθεση:



Ποιά είναι το induction heater ( δια στόματος απατεώνα Ζωγράφου ) και ποιά είναι η ...συσκευή παλμόλυσης ( λύσης του δεσμού του υδρογόνου με βομβαρδισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων - πάλι λόγια του άσχετου Ζωγράφου );
Σας βάζω δύσκολα; Μήπως θα ήθελε να απαντήσει ο κύριος Sot Pap;

----------

kioan (18-10-18), 

nestoras (17-10-18), 

VaselPi (18-10-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Ωχ, έβαλες link για θέμα που αφορά τον Αϊνστάιν, θα τα πάρει ο George Pap και θα μας αρχίσει τα:



Ναι μεν, αλλά ο έρημος ο Στέφεν Χώκινγκ, που μας έφυγε τον περασμένο Μάρτη, κάτι θα είχε ακούσει για την γ@@@@@@μώ υπέρ-καινοτόμα εφευρεσο-εφευρεσάρα του υπέρ-επιστήμονα!!! Θα είχε εκφράσει μιαν άποψη ακόμα και με ένα ταπεινωτικότατο απλό χαμόγελο..... ....Απλώς, και μόνον επειδή τα αυτάκια του είχαν ακούσει πλήθος θεωριών, και τα ματάκια του είχαν δει πλήθος παρόμοιων υπέρ ιδεών για κατασκευές εκπάγλου κάλλους!!!! :Crying:  :Tongue2:  :Rolleyes:  :Tt1:  :d'oh!:  :Hammer:

----------


## nestoras

> Ποιά είναι το induction heater ( δια στόματος απατεώνα Ζωγράφου ) και ποιά είναι η ...συσκευή παλμόλυσης ( λύσης του δεσμού του υδρογόνου με βομβαρδισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων - πάλι λόγια του άσχετου Ζωγράφου );
> Σας βάζω δύσκολα; Μήπως θα ήθελε να απαντήσει ο κύριος Sot Pap;



Έλα ρε Κώστα είσαι ΘΕΟΣ!  :Smile: 
Πώς άντεξες να δεις όλα τα βίντεο της απάτης;

Είμαι γεμάτος απορία να δω τι θα μας πούνε τώρα οι "Pap"...

Έχασα επεισόδια...

Που είναι ο μικροκυματικός ταλαντωτής κύριοι Pap?
Το κύκλωμα είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που είχε τυλιγμένο με τις χαρτοταινίες (γυφτιά - ούτε ένα κομμάτι πλεξιγκλας) με μοναδική προσθήκη την παπαριά που βάφτισε μικροκυματικό ταλαντωτή στην άκρη της σανίδας. Ούτε τα τρανζίστορς ισχύος δεν έβγαλε από τη μέση στο άλλο κύκλωμα με τις ταινίες (αυτά που είναι βιδωμένα πάνω στις ψύκτρες για τους άσχετους) λες και η μικροκυματική συχνότητα θα περνούσε μέσα από αυτά. Στη φώτο διακρίνουμε ξεκάθαρα τα χύμα σύρματα μέσα από τα οποία στην άλλη "σανίδα" (ούτε καν συσκευή αξίζει να το πει κανείς) περνάνε τα 350GHz και οι έβδομες αρμονικές τους! Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Κύριοι Pap, θέλετε να το συνεχίσουμε; Μας προκαλείται όλους να δούμε όλα τα βιντεάκια μήπως; Βλέπω ότι όσο περνάνε οι μέρες γίνεται όλο και πιο διασκεδαστικό....

heater.jpg



Αυτό τη παπαριά είναι πάλι;
https://youtu.be/3sK9ceGtry8?t=6282

ΥΓ 1: Κώστα, respect που κάθισες και τα είδες όλα...

ΥΓ 2: Αν αυτό δεν είναι "induction heater" κι αν το άλλο δεν είναι "induction heater καλλυμένο με ταινία" είμαι έτοιμος να πουλήσω το νεφρό μου για χρηματοδότηση του ΠΖ...

ΥΓ 3: Κύριοι Pap, σκεφτείτε καλά τι πρόκειται να απαντήσετε. Ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να ανακαλέσετε κάποια βαρύγδουπα πράγματα που μας είπατε εδώ και τόσες μέρες....

----------


## VaselPi

_ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗ_

_Στην επίδειξη αυτή ο Π.Ζ. πράγματι παρήγαγε το υδρογόνο,
ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ

Πριν σας στείλω στην β' Γυμνασίου να κάνεται παρέα στον ψυχάκια σας δείνω μιά ευκαιρία να επανορθώσεται

1. ΤΑ ΚΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΞΟΥΝ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ. Μόνο ορισμένα μέταλλα συμπεριφέρονται έτσι. Υπάρχουν βέβαια ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπως το κράμα Νατρίου Καλίου που είναι υγρό και χρησιμοποιείται στην ψύξη πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων.

2. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΒΟΥΛΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ. Να την διακόπτουμε εμείς όποτε θέλουμε. Άπαξ και ξεκινήσει μιά τέτοια αντίδραση θα ολοκληρωθεί βιαίως μέχρι να καταναλωθεί όλο το μέταλλο. Μιά τέτοια αντίδραση δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει και στους 20 και στους 80 βαθμούς. Τέτοια μέταλλα είναι τα πιο ηλεκτροθετικά μέταλλα (Li, K, Ba, Sr, Ca, Na).

3. Ορισμένα λιγότερο ηλεκτροθετικά μέταλλα (π.χ. Mg, Al, Zn, Fe) δεν αντιδρούν με το νερό, αλλά μόνο με ΥΔΡΑΤΜΟΥΣ σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία σχηματίζοντας τα αντίστοιχα μεταλλικά οξείδια και ελευθερώνοντας υδρογόνο. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση το νερό έπρεπε να ξεπερνά τους 100 βαθμούς και να βράζει ασταμάτητα, σπάζοντας το δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα.

4. Δεν υπάρχει τεχνολογία σ' αυτό το πλανήτη που να ανεβοκατεβάζει την θερμοκρασία ενός υλικού με την ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΣ. Γιατί αυτό μας λέτε ότι γινόταν τραβόντας την πρίζα.

5. Το μείγμα Υδρογόνο - Αέρα είναι εκρηκτικό στις αναλογίες 4% - 75%. Με περίσσεια Αέρα, πόσω μάλλον Οξυγόνου απλώς καίγεται. Αλλοιώς δεν θα υπήρχαν κυψέλες καυσίμου._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *George* *Pap*.

Δεν ξέρω πώς να σας απαντήσω, διότι μερικά από αυτά που λέτε είναι σωστά, αλλά τα περισσότερα όχι. 
Ας δούμε το 1:_ ΤΑ ΚΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΞΟΥΝ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ._ 
Καθώς ενδιαφέρεστε για το θέμα, σας θεώρησα γνώστη του αντικειμένου και επομένως γνωρίζετε ότι στο εξωτερικό γίνεται μεγάλη έρευνα γύρω από το θέμα παραγωγής υδρογόνου από το νερό. Τα πιο απλά μέταλλα που αντιδρούν με το νερό είναι αυτά που αναφέρετε, δηλαδή το Na, K, Li κ.α. Μειονέκτημα αυτών των μετάλλων είναι το μεγάλο τους κόστος. Προκειμένου να μειωθεί, οι ερευνητές στράφηκαν προς τα φτηνά μέταλλα, για παράδειγμα, το αλουμίνιο, το οποίο όμως δεν αντιδρά με το νερό λόγω παρουσίας στην επιφάνεια του οξειδίου. Έτσι, προκειμένου το οξείδιο να αντιμετωπιστεί, αναζητήθηκαν και βρέθηκαν κράματα του αλουμινίου που αντιδρούν με το νερό. Για παράδειγμα, το κράμα 

90% Al + 5%KoH + 5% Cu.

Στα πρώτα κράματα που βρέθηκαν η θερμοκρασία του νερού έπρεπε να είναι υψηλή, κοντά στους 100 βαθμούς, που ασφαλώς ήταν άβολο. Ακολούθησε αναζήτηση άλλων κραμάτων, τα οποία, σήμερα, αντιδρούν με το νερό σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου. Στο μήνυμά μου, _σε αυτά τα_ _κράματα αναφερόμουν_ και όχι στα κράματα γενικώς. Δεν μπήκα σε κόπο να το διευκρινίσω διότι σας θεώρησα ενημερωμένο σχετικώς.  

Με τις *παρατηρήσεις 2 και 3* - συμφωνώ, αλλά τι σχέση ο δοκιμαστικός σωλήνας εδώ. Το νερό στον σωλήνα επίδειξης έχει αρχική θερμοκρασία περίπου 20 βαθμούς, σιγά σιγα θερμαίνεται, αλλά όχι πάνω από 50 βαθμούς. Γιατί η θέρμανση αυτή θα σπάσει το σωλήνα;

Και με την *παρατήρηση 4* συμφωνώ, αλλά πως προκύπτει ότι στο μήνυμά μου - αυτό εννοώ; Στο μήνυμα γίνεται λόγος για θέρμανση του ελάσματος σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. Το θεωρείται ανέφικτο; Ας κατεβάσουμε κάτω τους αριθμούς. 
Θεωρούμε αλουμίνιο μάζας 5 γραμμαρίων, στο οποίο καταβάλλονται 50 βαττ θερμικής ισχύος. Η θερμοχωρητικότητα C του αλουμινίου είναι 896 J/kgK. Θα υπολογίσουμε το ρυθμό ανόδου της θερμοκρασίας, αγνοώντας την παρουσία του νερού, σε πρώτη προσέγγιση. 

Έτσι, από τη σχέση   P = Cm(ΔT/Δt)    προκύπτει    ΔT/Δt = P/Cm=50/(896x5x10-3) =11 K/s.


Προφανώς, η παρουσία του νερού το ρυθμό ανόδου της θερμοκρασίας θα τον μειώσει, αλλά ακόμη και αν γίνει 6 K/s, τη θερμοκρασία 80 βαθμών (20 + 60) το μέταλλο θα την αποκτήσει σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα. Περίπου αυτόν το χρόνο βλέπουμε και στην επίδειξη. Να προσθέσω ακόμη ότι όταν αφαιρείται το φις, η πτώση της θερμοκρασίας του ελάσματος γίνεται πιο γρήγορα και εξισώνεται με αυτή του νερού.

Με την *παρατήρηση 5* διαφωνώ. Αν το αέριο το παρήγαγαν τα ραδιοκύματα, μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα στην αμπούλα θα υπήρχαν το οξυγόνο και το υδρογόνο, σε αναλογία του μορίου του νερού (αναλογία για έκρηξη με μέγιστη ενέργεια), δηλαδή κατ’ όγκο, σε αναλογία 1:2 και επομένως το μίγμα τους θα ήταν μόνιμα εκρηκτικό. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (18-10-18)

----------


## nestoras

Κύριε Βασίλειε, τζάμπα χαλάτε τα δάχτυλα σας να γράφετε...
Στου κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα...

Αν έδιναν σημασία έστω και στο 1% από αυτά που τους γράψαμε από τις πρώτες κιόλας σελίδες του thread δεν θα γινόταν παγκοσμίως ρεζίλι (έγιναν ρεζίλι με αυτά που έγραφαν στις δικές τους σελίδες αλλά εκεί μπορούσαν να τα αποσύρουν/αναπλάσουν όλα τα γραφόμενά τους). Η συζήτηση εδώ θα μείνει γραμμένη για πολλά χρόνια.

Ας τους αφήσουμε να γράψουν λίγα "επιστημονικά" πράγματα ακόμη για τον μεγαλύτερο εφευρέτη του κόσμου (το όνομα του θα γραφεί δίπλα από τα μεγάλα ονόματα κάποια στιγμή), συνέχεια κόντρα τους πάμε...  :Very Happy: 

Κύριοι Pap, συγγνώμη για το "υφάκι" στυλάκι αλλά ΕΛΕΟΣ πια με τα παπατζιλίκια και τις ψευδοεπιστήμες. Γράψτε πέντε ξεκάθερες κουβέντες που να μην αντικρούουν κανένα φυσικό νόμο επιτέλους.

ΥΓ: Δε μπορώ με τίποτα να χωνέψω την ασχετοσύνη του ΠΖ που έβαλε το δράπανο να γυρίζει στον αέρα χωρίς φορτίο (χωρίς να βιδώνει ή να τυπάει δηλαδή) και δήλωνε περίτρανα:

* "600W"*

Μήπως μπορείτε να μας δώσετε μια εξήγηση και γι'αυτό; Μήπως η παραπάνω δήλωση του σημαίνει ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΑΓΝΟΙΑ των εννοιών έργο/ενέργεια/ισχύς?????
Μήπως ξέρει ότι το δράπανο δεν τραβούσε περισσότερα από 20W εν κενώ αλλά το έκανε για να κοροϊδέψει το αδαές κοινό???

Όποια περίπτωση και να πάρετε, καταλήγουμε είτε σε απατεωνιά είτε σε ασχετοσύνη (βέβαια, περιμένω και απαντήσεις του στυλ ότι το δράπανο έχει δύο φύσεις, την σωματιδιακή και την Πετροζγραφική)...  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Έλα ρε Κώστα είσαι ΘΕΟΣ!



Όχι.





> Πώς άντεξες να δεις όλα τα βίντεο της απάτης;



Τα έχω κιόλας κρατήσει... Όλα! Ακόμη και φωτογραφίες και αρχεία PDF. Έχω ένα πλήρες αρχείο της απάτης, γιατί νύχτα θα τα σβήσουν.





> Είμαι γεμάτος απορία να δω τι θα μας πούνε τώρα οι "Pap"...



Ο κύριος Γεώργιος ( George Pap ) θα με βρίσει και θα με προσβάλει με κάποια καινούργια ...ευφάνταστη χαζομαρούλα που θα βγάλει από το μυαλό του. Αν αυτά που γράφω τον ενοχλούν και τον εκνευρίζουν τότε σημαίνει πώς κάποια αξία έχουν. Ας κρίνουν οι υπόλοιποι αν είναι θετική ή αρνητική...
Για τον κύριο Sot Pap δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος! Μας έχει ...ξεφύγει καμιά πολύ ...φανταχτερή πτυχή της φυσικής για να δικαιολογήσουμε τα ...αδικαιολόγητα; Δεν του άρεσε το ντετερμινιστικό χάος που πρότεινα... Α ναι! Η θεωρία των χορδών!!!





> Αυτό τη παπαριά είναι πάλι;
> https://youtu.be/3sK9ceGtry8?t=6282



Α! Όχι! Δεν είναι ...παπαριά! Ψάξε στο διαδίκτυο για: Rijka Tube Είναι ένα πολύ καλό πείραμα ( είχαμε παρόμοια συσκευή στο σχολείο ) για την μελέτη των στασίμων κυμάτων. Φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση με ένα κεράκι ρεσώ να ...δουλεύει όλη νύχτα και να φορτίζει μπαταρίες! Αυτή είναι η ...παπαριά δια στόματος απατεώνος Ζωγράφου.





> ΥΓ 3: Κύριοι Pap, σκεφτείτε καλά τι πρόκειται να απαντήσετε. Ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να ανακαλέσετε κάποια βαρύγδουπα πράγματα που μας είπατε εδώ και τόσες μέρες....



Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα ...απαντήσουν; Έχεις δει εσύ πουθενά απάντηση από τον κύριο Γεώργιο ( George Pap); Έχεις δει ουσιαστική απάντηση από τον κύριο Sot Pap;

----------


## George Pap

> Με την *παρατήρηση 5* διαφωνώ. Αν το αέριο το παρήγαγαν τα ραδιοκύματα, μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα στην αμπούλα θα υπήρχαν το οξυγόνο και το υδρογόνο, σε αναλογία του μορίου του νερού, δηλαδή κατ’ όγκο, σε αναλογία 1:2 και επομένως το μίγμα τους θα ήταν μόνιμα εκρηκτικό. 
> Βασίλειος.



Δεν ήθελα να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες.
Ο καθηγητής Μπράουν «ανακάλυψε» ότι το υδρογόνο και το οξυγόνο 
είναι αέρια τα οποία μπορούν να αναμιχθούν με ασφάλεια συν ή μείον 
πέντε τοις εκατό, αν η αναλογία διατηρείται αυστηρά. Το αποτέλεσμα 
είναι καφέ αέριο, ένα μείγμα υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου που μπορεί να παραχθεί οικονομικά,να συμπιεστεί, και να χρησιμοποιηθεί με ασφάλεια. Στη διαδικασία του καθηγητή Μπράουν, το υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο αναμιγνύονται άμεσα και ακριβέστατα στη σωστή αναλογία (ο 
επιστημονικός όρος είναι "στοιχειομετρική μίξη”).Το καφέ αέριο μπορεί να παραχθεί σε κελί ηλεκτρόλυσης, χωρίς προστατευτικές μεμβράνες και με ασφάλεια.
Οι βασικές αρχές αφορούν, όπως προανέφερα, στο διαχωρισμό του νερού στα συστατικά του και μετά στην καύση τους για να παραχθεί ενέργεια. Τα μόρια του νερού δε διαχωρίζονται εντελώς, αλλά, ακόμα 
«βαστιούνται μαζί υπό πίεση», προκαλώντας τα μόρια του νερού να 
συμπεριφερθούν διαφορετικά από το σύνηθες.

Ψάξτε επίσης το Φλόγιστρο Υδρογόνου.

----------


## nestoras

> Α! Όχι! Δεν είναι ...παπαριά! Ψάξε στο διαδίκτυο για: Rijka Tube Είναι ένα πολύ καλό πείραμα ( είχαμε παρόμοια συσκευή στο σχολείο ) για την μελέτη των στασίμων κυμάτων. Φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση με ένα κεράκι ρεσώ να ...δουλεύει όλη νύχτα και να φορτίζει μπαταρίες! Αυτή είναι η ...παπαριά δια στόματος απατεώνος Ζωγράφου.



Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν χλευάζω την ίδια την εφεύρεση όπως δε χλευάζω τις χημικές μπαταρίες και τα fuel cells (για τα οποία διάβασα μερικά πράγματα μετά από παρότρυνση του κ. Παπαδέλου).

Ο τρόπος που φτιάχνει τις κατασκευές ο ΠΖ είναι όχι μόνο για γέλια αλλά και για κλάματα.

Έτσι, και στην παραπάνω συσκευή παρατηρούμε τη λεπτομέρεια στη σχεδίαση, την προσοχή στο αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα, τα υλικά πρώτης κατηγορίας κτλ.

Μου γεννήθηκε η απορία τώρα που έγραφα... Ο τύπος έβαλε φλατζόκολλα για να στεγανοποιήσει τη συσκευή "Rijka Tube" ενώ στο "δοχείο" με τα 20bar μέσα δεν είχε καν απλή φλάτζα. Η δύναμη των κυματιδίων στεγανοποιούσε και το καπάκι μάλλον...

Επειδή δεν θα απαντήσετε κύριοι Pap, θα απαντήσω μόνος μου: "Πολύ απλά δεν υπήρχαν όχι 20bar εκεί μέσα αλλά ούτε 1.1bar, με απλά ελληνικά: αέρα κοπανιστό είχε το δοχείο υψηλής πιέσεως μέσα".

----------


## George Pap

ΥΓ: Δε μπορώ με τίποτα να χωνέψω την ασχετοσύνη του ΠΖ που έβαλε το δράπανο να γυρίζει στον αέρα χωρίς φορτίο (χωρίς να βιδώνει ή να τυπάει δηλαδή) και δήλωνε περίτρανα:
"600W"
Κύριε Παναγιώτη
Στην προηγούμενη παρουσίαση της Ζούγκλας ο ΠΖ είχε τρυπήσει κανονικά με το δράπανο την σανίδα. Αλλά αυτά δεν σας τα δείχνει ο ψυχάκιας και εσείς δεν κάνετε το κόπο να τα ψάξτε μόνος σας. Ανοίξτε λίγο τα μάτια σας και ίσως κάτι κερδίσετε από τις αντιπαραθέσεις.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ο τρόπος που φτιάχνει τις κατασκευές ο ΠΖ είναι όχι μόνο για γέλια αλλά και για κλάματα.



Πέρα από το αισθητικό των κατασκευών, για το οποίο ειλικρινά δεν θα ένοιαζε καθόλου αν, ίσως , περίπου, σχεδόν, δούλευαν... Το πρόβλημα κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ότι τις χρησιμοποιεί για εντελώς λάθος σκοπούς.

Στον Rijka σωλήνα λέει: "Ορίστε. Αν βάλουμε και το κεράκι ( Σημείωση: εννοεί ένα κεράκι ρεσώ ) θα δουλεύει όλη νύχτα και θα φορτίζει μπαταριές"Στο φαινόμενο Searl ( αδόκιμα θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε ..ανάποδο peltier ) λέει ότι παράγει ρεύμα ...5 αμπέρ ...πάλι από κεράκι ρεσώ ασχετώς αν το κεράκι ήταν ...σβηστό! Και τονίζει πώς μπορεί ( πάλι... ) να γεμίζει μπαταρίες!Στο induction heater αναφωνεί το πατριωτικό: "Για την εθνική μας άμυνα!" και το άθλιο και γλειώδες: "...αν ξέραμε την ιδιοσυχνότητα των καρκινικών κυττάρων" ότι θα μπορούσε δηλαδή να ...θεραπεύσει και τον καρκίνο ακόμη ΑΝ ( ευτυχώς που ΔΕΝ ) ξέρει την ιδιοσυχνότητα των καρκινικών κυττάρων.
Να δεχτώ ότι η αλουμινοταινία, τα ταπεράκια, τα υψύσιχνα χάλκινα σωληνάκια, τα κολλημένα όπως να ναι στον αέρα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα, είναι δείγμα γνησιότητας και τρέλας του ερευνητή. Τι θέλει όμως και ...μιλάει κιόλας;

----------

nestoras (18-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

> Αυτό τη παπαριά είναι πάλι;
> https://youtu.be/3sK9ceGtry8?t=6282



ΩΠ τι έχουμε εδώ???? Δεν το είχα δει αυτό! Ο τύπος έκανε μια μηχανή Stirling της πτσας και ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει 98% απόδοση? Δηλαδή τι άλλη παπαριά θα δούμε? Λέει ότι αν εστιάσει  τον ήλιο θα έχει απεριόριστη ενέργεια.
Δηλαδή έλεος με τα πανυγήρια του μαλάκα του Ζωγράφου.

----------


## nick1974

https://youtu.be/3sK9ceGtry8?t=4029

χωρις να το καταλαβει -γιατι ειναι ηλιθιος και ασχετος- το πε μονος του οτι ειναι induction heater...

ΙΔΙΟΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΠUFO!!!!!!

τ αγορασε 10-50 ευρω απο aliexpress αλλα δε ξερει καν πως λειτουργει  :Lol:  και νομιζει πως το σημαντικο ειναι η συχνοτητα  :hahahha:

----------


## leosedf

> Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα ...απαντήσουν; Έχεις δει εσύ πουθενά απάντηση από τον κύριο Γεώργιο ( George Pap); Έχεις δει ουσιαστική απάντηση από τον κύριο Sot Pap;



Όχι, ο ένας είναι μογγολάκι και ο άλλος είναι μογγολάκι που λέει αερολογίες.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ΥΓ: Δε μπορώ με τίποτα να χωνέψω την ασχετοσύνη του ΠΖ που έβαλε το δράπανο να γυρίζει στον αέρα χωρίς φορτίο (χωρίς να βιδώνει ή να τυπάει δηλαδή) και δήλωνε περίτρανα:
> "600W"
> Κύριε Παναγιώτη
> Στην προηγούμενη παρουσίαση της Ζούγκλας ο ΠΖ είχε τρυπήσει κανονικά με το δράπανο την σανίδα. Αλλά αυτά δεν σας τα δείχνει ο ψυχάκιας και εσείς δεν κάνετε το κόπο να τα ψάξτε μόνος σας. Ανοίξτε λίγο τα μάτια σας και ίσως κάτι κερδίσετε από τις αντιπαραθέσεις.



Και τι τον εμποδίζει να τρυπήσει με μια μπαταρία; Μετρήσεις ισχύος έχουμε πουθενά; Τόση ισχύ παρέχει η συσκευή. Τόση αποδίδει. Γιατί αν προσέξετε λίγο περισότερο ( εσείς που βιαστήκατε να γράψετε στο ...επίσημο φορουμ 220Χ50=10KW ) όλες οι μετρήσεις γίνονται στο ...συνεχές! Στο ...εναλασόμενο ...κόλησε το άτιμο το αμπερόμετρο!
Πάλι όμως μιλάτε για ...προηγούμενο βίντεο. Για αυτό που όντως το έχει στον αέρα και λέει για 600 βατ; Δεν βλέπω όμως να απαντάστατε στο οσυσιαστικότερο όλων: *Ήταν η καλυμένη σανίδα με χαρτοταινία ένα induction heater ή μέρος του μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή;*

----------


## leosedf

> τ αγορασε 10-50 ευρω απο aliexpress αλλα δε ξερει καν πως λειτουργει  και νομιζει πως το σημαντικο ειναι η συχνοτητα



Ούτε καν πλακέτα δεν έχει στον αέρα 5 εξαρτήματα κολλημένα είναι

----------


## nick1974

> Και τι τον εμποδίζει να τρυπήσει με μια μπαταρία;




κατα τους μπουφους που μαζευτηκαν να μας τα πριξουν οι μπαταριες δε δουλευουν... 

...μονο οι ζωγραφομηχανες





> Ούτε καν πλακέτα δεν έχει στον αέρα 5 εξαρτήματα κολλημένα είναι



ειναι vintage  :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

> ΥΓ: Δε μπορώ με τίποτα να χωνέψω την ασχετοσύνη του ΠΖ που έβαλε το δράπανο να γυρίζει στον αέρα χωρίς φορτίο (χωρίς να βιδώνει ή να τυπάει δηλαδή) και δήλωνε περίτρανα:
> "600W"
> Κύριε Παναγιώτη
> Στην προηγούμενη παρουσίαση της Ζούγκλας ο ΠΖ είχε τρυπήσει κανονικά με το δράπανο την σανίδα. Αλλά αυτά δεν σας τα δείχνει ο ψυχάκιας και εσείς δεν κάνετε το κόπο να τα ψάξτε μόνος σας. Ανοίξτε λίγο τα μάτια σας και ίσως κάτι κερδίσετε από τις αντιπαραθέσεις.



Κύριε Pap, 600W (ονομαστική ισχύς) θα καταναλώσει ένα δράπανο όταν θα τρυπήσει τη μέγιστη δυνατή τρύπα χωρίς να βγάζει καπνούς.
Αν τρύπησε με 6άρα αρίδα ένα σανίδι δε μου λέει τίποτα.

Θα πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι δε μπορεί να βγαίνει ο καθένας και να λέει ότι να'ναι για να δημιουργήσει εντυπώσεις.

Υπάρχουν ειδικά όργανα για μετρήσεις ισχύος και ενέργειας αλλά ο κ. ΠΖ ούτε κάν μπήκε στον κόπο να εμφανίσει κάτι από αυτά (δε συζητάω για πιστοποιήσεις κι ότι τα παραπάνω πειράματα θα πρέπει να γίνονται παρουσία ειδικών επιτροπών και ανθρώπων με εξειδικευμένη γνώση κι όχι με τα φιλαράκια του Μάκη).

Οι επιδείξεις του ΠΖ πιο πολύ μοιάζουν με παράσταση σε πανηγύρι παρά με παρουσίαση μιας καινοτόμου συσκευής.

Δε σας είναι άκρως εκνευριστικό να ακούτε κάποιον να πετάει σκόρπιες λέξεις και να νομίζει ότι πάει να πει κάτι ενώ στην ουσία λέει αρλούμπες και σε έναν γνώστη δείχνει ότι δεν κατέχει ούτε τα βασικά?

Δεν είμαστε εδώ για να κάνουμε/κάνετε κόντρα σε θεωρίες και γενικές αρχές της φυσικής. Κρίνουμε συγκεκριμένα τα βίντεο και τις παρουσιάσεις του ΠΖ, την άγνοια του, την προσπάθεια να κοροϊδέψει τον κόσμο.

Βλέπω μια τάση (κυρίως από τον κ. Παπαδέλο) να μας εμφανίζει θεωρίες και αρχές που είναι αντικείμενα έρευνας από πολλά Πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού και να αποφεύγει να σχολιάσει ευθέως αυτά που του παραθέτουμε και που έχουν να κάνουν άμεσα με τις συσκευές του ΠΖ.

----------

nick1974 (18-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Οι επιδείξεις του ΠΖ πιο πολύ μοιάζουν με *παράσταση σε πανηγύρι* παρά με παρουσίαση μιας καινοτόμου συσκευής.




+100000000
ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ,
Εψαχνα να βρω τη λεξη τι ακριβως ειναι αυτες οι μπουρδες και δε μου ρχοταν...
102% ευστοχο  :Biggrin:

----------

nestoras (18-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

Επειδή αναφέρθηκε κάποιος καθηγητής Brown, μήπως ο συντάκτης αναφέρεται σε αυτόν? (Βούλγαρο μετανάστη στην Αυστραλία)?

Brown1.png

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxyhyd...Fringe_science

----------

kioan (18-10-18), 

nestoras (18-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Επειδή αναφέρθηκε κάποιος καθηγητής Brown, μήπως ο συντάκτης αναφέρεται σε αυτόν? (Βούλγαρο μετανάστη στην Αυστραλία)?





Δεν αναφέρθηκε απλώς ο καθηγητής Brown και το μείγμα HHO που ονομάζουν Αέριο του Brown... 






> Ο καθηγητής *Μπράουν* «ανακάλυψε» ότι το υδρογόνο και το οξυγόνο είναι αέρια τα οποία μπορούν να αναμιχθούν με ασφάλεια συν ή μείον πέντε τοις εκατό, αν η αναλογία διατηρείται αυστηρά.
> Το αποτέλεσμα είναι *καφέ αέριο*, ένα μείγμα υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου που μπορεί να παραχθεί οικονομικά,να συμπιεστεί, και να χρησιμοποιηθεί με ασφάλεια. Στη διαδικασία του καθηγητή Μπράουν, το υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο αναμιγνύονται άμεσα και ακριβέστατα στη σωστή αναλογία (ο επιστημονικός όρος είναι "στοιχειομετρική μίξηβ).Το *καφέ αέριο* μπορεί να παραχθεί σε κελί ηλεκτρόλυσης, χωρίς προστατευτικές μεμβράνες και με ασφάλεια.
> Οι βασικές αρχές αφορούν, όπως προανέφερα, στο διαχωρισμό του νερού στα συστατικά του και μετά στην καύση τους για να παραχθεί ενέργεια. Τα μόρια του νερού δε διαχωρίζονται εντελώς, αλλά, ακόμα 
> «βαστιούνται μαζί υπό πίεση», προκαλώντας τα μόρια του νερού να συμπεριφερθούν διαφορετικά από το σύνηθες.




Για μια ακόμη φορά ο George Pap μας απέδειξε πως δεν καταλαβαίνει ούτε τι διαβάζει, χαρίζοντας μας την καταπληκτική απόδοση του "*Brown's gas*" στα ελληνικά ως "*καφέ αέριο*"  :hahahha:  

Αφού δεν άρχισε να μας λέει πως είχε μέντορα και κανέναν *Καφέ Καθηγητή*, πάλι καλά να λέμε  :Lol:

----------


## George Pap

> Βλέπω μια τάση (κυρίως από τον κ. Παπαδέλο) να μας εμφανίζει θεωρίες και αρχές που είναι αντικείμενα έρευνας από πολλά Πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού και να αποφεύγει να σχολιάσει ευθέως αυτά που του παραθέτουμε και που έχουν να κάνουν άμεσα με τις συσκευές του ΠΖ.



Ο Σωτήρης είναι βαθής γνώστης της υπόθεσης. Εγώ προσωπικά αποφεύγω να εμπλέξω την κβαντομηχανική καθ' ότι είναι δύσκολη να την κατανοήσεις πόσο μάλλον να την εκλαικεύσεις.
Το Υδρογόνο είναι το μόνο ουδέτερο άτομο για το οποίο υπάρχει αναλυτική λύση για την εξίσωση Σρέντιγκερ (SchrΓΆdinger), οπότε η θεωρητική μελέτη του ατόμου του, δηλαδή των ενεργειακών καταστάσεών του και των δυνατοτήτων του για δημιουργία δεσμών, έπαιξε νευραλγικό ρόλο για την ανάπτυξη της Κβαντομηχανικής.
Για περισσότερα
http://www.hellenicaworld.com/Scienc...antotisQM.html

----------


## George Pap

> Δεν αναφέρθηκε απλώς ο καθηγητής Brown και το μείγμα HHO που ονομάζουν Αέριο του Brown... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Για μια ακόμη φορά ο George Pap μας απέδειξε πως δεν καταλαβαίνει ούτε τι διαβάζει, χαρίζοντας μας την καταπληκτική απόδοση του "*Brown's gas*" στα ελληνικά ως "*καφέ αέριο*"  
> 
> Αφού δεν άρχισε να μας λέει πως είχε μέντορα και κανέναν *Καφέ Καθηγητή*, πάλι καλά να λέμε



Έτσι ονομάστηκε, βρε βλήμα, το ακριβές στοιχειομετρικό μείγμα Υδρογόνο Οξυγόνου επειδή έχει ελαφρώς καφέ χρώμα και όχι από το όνομα του ερευνητή. Αντί να λέτε μαλακίες όταν δεν ξέρετε τι σας γίνεται δεν το βουλώνεται να αντιπαρατεθούν αυτοί που ξέρουν.

----------


## nestoras

> Ο Σωτήρης είναι βαθής γνώστης της υπόθεσης. Εγώ προσωπικά αποφεύγω να εμπλέξω την κβαντομηχανική καθ' ότι είναι δύσκολη να την κατανοήσεις πόσο μάλλον να την εκλαικεύσεις.
> Το Υδρογόνο είναι το μόνο ουδέτερο άτομο για το οποίο υπάρχει αναλυτική λύση για την εξίσωση Σρέντιγκερ (SchrΓΆdinger), οπότε η θεωρητική μελέτη του ατόμου του, δηλαδή των ενεργειακών καταστάσεών του και των δυνατοτήτων του για δημιουργία δεσμών, έπαιξε νευραλγικό ρόλο για την ανάπτυξη της Κβαντομηχανικής.
> Για περισσότερα
> http://www.hellenicaworld.com/Scienc...antotisQM.html



Δε θελω να σας απογοητευσω αλλα ο μεντορας σας - "μεγαλος εφευρετης" - ΠΖ εχει μαυρα μεσανυχτα απο απλη φυσικη, δε συζηταμε περιπλοκα πραγματα.

Ενας ανθρωπος που δεν εχει κατανοησει πληρως τις εννοιες εργο, ισχυς, ενεργεια, συχνοτητα, μηκος κυματος κτλ μην περιμενετε (προς απογοητευση σας) να γνωριζει ή να εχει χρησιμοποιησει "advanced" θεωριες για να συμαζεψει τα παλιοσιδερα του πανω σε μια σανιδα.

Και για να μην ξεφευγουμε: τα συρματα "της μπαλας" που λενε στο χωριο μου, τα οποια χρησιμοποιησε ως "μικροκυματικους αγωγους" κατω απο την χαρτοταινια χρησιμευουν μονο για να δενεις τις μπαλες με τα αχυρα (αν και καποιοι χαρακτηριζουν το συγκεκριμενο συρμα ως "την ελληνικη βιδα")....

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΚΥΜΑΤΙΚΟ στη συγκεκριμενη εφευρεση και τιποτε το καινοτομο.

----------


## kioan

> Έτσι ονομάστηκε, βρε βλήμα, το ακριβές στοιχειομετρικό μείγμα Υδρογόνο Οξυγόνου επειδή έχει ελαφρώς καφέ χρώμα και όχι από το όνομα του ερευνητή. Αντί να λέτε μαλακίες όταν δεν ξέρετε τι σας γίνεται δεν το βουλώνεται να αντιπαρατεθούν αυτοί που ξέρουν.



Σου έχω πει πολλές φορές να μην γράφεις για πράγματα που δεν καταλαβαίνεις ή δεν γνωρίζεις, γιατί εκτίθεσαι. 

Άκου λοιπόν, αγράμματε βλακάκο, ακόμα κάτι που δεν το ήξερες: Αν το λέγανε "καφέ αέριο" θα ήταν "brown gas". Αντί αυτού όμως το γράφουν "Brown's gas". 

Το γράφουν δηλαδή με κεφαλαίο "Β", δείγμα ότι αναφέρονται σε κύριο όνομα και όχι χρώμα, και επιπλέον συνοδεύεται και από 's (απόστροφο και s) το οποίο είναι ο τρόπος γραφής της γενικής κτητικής στα Αγγλικά.




Μιας και είσαι λαλίστατος, μήπως έχεις να σχολιάσεις κάτι και εδώ, σχετικά με το ότι όλος ο ντόρος γύρω από το αέριο του καθηγητή Brown είναι ακόμα μια περίπτωση ψευτοεπιστήμης;

----------


## nepomuk

> +100000000
> ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ,
> Εψαχνα να βρω τη λεξη τι ακριβως ειναι αυτες οι μπουρδες και δε μου ρχοταν...
> 102% ευστοχο





Ενω οι δικες σου "εκτιμησεις" οσον αφορα το who is who του Παπ ηταν ευστοχες .
Σε τοπικη διαλεκτο κανονικα λεγεται Ρεντικολο ,διοτι σε ειχα προειδοποιησει με παραπομπη στα Big Data.
Τεσπα λιαν επιεικως καταληγει σε ρομπα,επειδη εξωθησες τον Παπ να επιδειξει την Καρτ Βισιτ του ,
σε αναγνωστες που δεν παρακολουθουν λεπτομερως.
Απο κει και περα με τα ηλεκτρονικα σου μανουβραριζε πυραυλους στο διαστημα , το κοστουμι ραφτηκε.

Για τον εκπαιδευτικο ΜΕ  ,τι να πει κανεις ; Κερδισε επαξια μια θεση αναλυτη  στα Τσικό της Γκεσταπο ,
με την  αηθη επεξεργασια προσωπικων δεδομενων ,διασπαρτων στον Κυβερνοχωρο .

Η παρουσια των Παπ , Κοσμει το φορουμ αλλα  και εκ του αποτελεσματος , ο εκρηκτικος ρυθμος  αυξησης των σελιδων
επιπλεον συνηγορει.

Για το ηθος και την ευγενεια του Σωτηρη τι να  λεμε ; Οσον αφορα  την επιστημονικη του καταρτιση , καπου ειχε πεσει το ματι μου ,οτι
ειχε σπουδασει στο Πολυτεχνειο της Γενευης , εξ'ου  και τα "εξωπραγματικα "  πειραματα  που αναφερει.

Τελος το "Ο αποθανων Δεδικαιωται " ειναι στοιχειο πολιτισμου της  Αρχαιας Ελλαδας , που μαλλον αντεγραψαν οι χριστιανοι , διδασκεται στα
σχολεια μας ,αλλα εσυ  στα  μαθηματα  κλασικης παιδειας  μαλλον  θα  χαζευες τα  μπουτια  καλιγραμμης Φιλολογου , παρα θα εδινες σημασια στο
δραμα της Αντιγονης.

Αν η δια Βιου Μαθηση ειναι ο Συγχρονος τροπος Ζωης ,προτεινω  να αρχισεις  με μια απο τις  καλυτερες Ελληνικες Σελιδες .

https://smerdaleos.wordpress.com/201...f%ce%bf%cf%82/

----------


## kioan

nepomuk, καλώς ήρθες και πάλι! Ανανεωμένο σε βλέπω!
Την έγραψες την τρολιά σου και για σήμερα, τα ξαναλέμε αύριο.

----------


## nestoras

Περιμενουμε απαντησεις περι συντονισμων και μικροκυματικων κυκλωματων.

Περιμενουμε απαδειξεις οτι το συστημα παραγωγης υδρογονου δε λειτουργει με induction heater.

Ακομη και στη σανιδα (τυλιγμενη με χαρτοταινια) το "κυκλωμα" (να το πει ο Θεος) ειναι το ιδιο κυκλωμα με αυτο χωρις τη χαρτοταινια απλα: στη θεση του σκουριασμενου Μ/Σ μπηκε διακοσμητικα ενας "μικροκυματικος ταλαντωτης" απο το παζαρι. Το κυκλωμα μετα τον "ταλαντωτη" παρεμεινε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο: τα ιδια συρματα, τα ιδια τρανζιστορ με ψυκτρες ΙΣΧΥΟΣ (για ποιο λογο κυριοι; για να αποβαλλει τη θερμοτητα που δημιουργειται απο τα 350mW? ή για να οδηγησει το μεγαλο ρευμα του induction heater).

Απαντηστε σας παρακαλω, δεν εμπλεκεται πυρηνικη φυσικη. Απλα πραγματα ειναι.

----------

kioan (18-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Όχι.
> 
> 
> Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα ...απαντήσουν; Έχεις δει εσύ πουθενά απάντηση από τον κύριο Γεώργιο ( George Pap); Έχεις δει ουσιαστική απάντηση από τον κύριο Sot Pap;



Αν οι ερώτησεις σου δεν είναι 5 λέξεις και οχι 5 γραμμές η κάθε μια, και εφόσον δεν αρκείσε σε απαντήσεις δικές μου, δεν μπορώ εγώ προσωπικά να σε βοηθήσω και να είμαι όλη μέρα στο  forum, να βλέπω videakia συνεχώμενα.. ξερεις δεν με πληρώνει κανένας για αυτό. 
Σχολιασμό για την κάθε παραπλήσια κουβέντα του ΠΖ, λυπάμαι ούτε κι αυτό προλαβαίνω.

----------


## nikospag

> Τεσπα λιαν επιεικως καταληγει σε ρομπα,επειδη εξωθησες τον Παπ να επιδειξει την Καρτ Βισιτ του ,
> σε αναγνωστες που δεν παρακολουθουν λεπτομερως.



Την Καρτ Βισιτ και των δύο Pap την είδαμε. Τουλάχιστον οι άνθρωποι (άσχετα αν πιστεύουν τον ΠΖ) είναι ψυχικά υγιείς, αντίθετα με σένα.
Αυτό να το κοιτάξεις, μην το αφήσεις έτσι. Θα σου βρούμε έναν καλό ψυχίατρο.
Αλοίμονο αν δεν βοηθούσαμε τους συνανθρώπους μας, αλλιώς θα ήμασταν ζώα.

----------


## tzitzikas

με τόσες εργατοώρες που έχουμε φάει εδώ για σχολιασμό, αν κάναμε όλοι μαζί ομάδα, μήπως βρίσκαμε εμείς το αεικίνητο και θα λύναμε το ενεργειακό? Τύφλα να χει ο ΠΖ δλδ... :Tongue2:

----------

nick1974 (18-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Αν οι ερώτησεις σου δεν είναι 5 λέξεις και οχι 5 γραμμές η κάθε μια, και εφόσον δεν αρκείσε σε απαντήσεις δικές μου, δεν μπορώ εγώ προσωπικά να σε βοηθήσω και να είμαι όλη μέρα στο forum, να βλέπω videakia συνεχώμενα.. ξερεις δεν με πληρώνει κανένας για αυτό. 
> Σχολιασμό για την κάθε παραπλήσια κουβέντα του ΠΖ, λυπάμαι ούτε κι αυτό προλαβαίνω.



Απορία ψάλτου, βηξ!  :Wink: 

Χρόνος για σχολιασμό στις κραυγαλέες αποδείξεις της απάτης, δεν υπάρχει.

Ο χρόνος όμως για προσπάθεια συγκάλυψης με χρήση άσχετων θεωριών που ούτε καν ο ίδιος ο "εφευρέτης" έχει σκεφτεί ποτέ του, είναι απεριόριστος.




Το Thumbs Down στο ημερήσιο ban του nepomuk, να το εκλάβω πως ξαφνικά αρχίσατε να τον θεωρείτε ως τον δικό σας "χρήσιμο ηλίθιο - ψυχάκια";
Για να σας λυθεί η απορία πάντως και προτού αρχίσετε να πλέκετε σενάρια συνωμοσίας, ο λόγος ήταν το trolling.

----------


## osek

> Αν οι ερώτησεις σου δεν είναι 5 λέξεις και οχι 5 γραμμές η κάθε μια, και εφόσον δεν αρκείσε σε απαντήσεις δικές μου, δεν μπορώ εγώ προσωπικά να σε βοηθήσω και να είμαι όλη μέρα στο  forum, να βλέπω videakia συνεχώμενα.. ξερεις δεν με πληρώνει κανένας για αυτό. 
> Σχολιασμό για την κάθε παραπλήσια κουβέντα του ΠΖ, λυπάμαι ούτε κι αυτό προλαβαίνω.




Ερωτήσεις των 5 (σχεδόν) λέξεων:
1α. Ισχύει στο σύστημα ότι Pout>Pin;
1β. Καταργεί την Αρχή Διατήρησης Ενέργειας;
2. Πού είναι τα βατόμετρα στις επιδείξεις;

Ερώτηση bonus: Η Γη είναι στρόγγυλη;

Δεν πληρώνεστε για να βλέπετε βιντεάκια. Και μπράβο σας.
Πληρώνεστε για να υποστηρίζετε ψευδοεπιστήμονες; (συνειρμική η ερώτηση)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αν οι ερώτησεις σου δεν είναι 5 λέξεις και οχι 5 γραμμές η κάθε μια, και εφόσον δεν αρκείσε σε απαντήσεις δικές μου, δεν μπορώ εγώ προσωπικά να σε βοηθήσω και να είμαι όλη μέρα στο  forum, να βλέπω videakia συνεχώμενα.. ξερεις δεν με πληρώνει κανένας για αυτό.  Σχολιασμό για την κάθε παραπλήσια κουβέντα του ΠΖ, λυπάμαι ούτε κι αυτό προλαβαίνω.



Ερώτηση απλή και ξεκάθαρη ( δυστυχώς δεν ..γίνεται με ...5 λέξεις μόνο ) που σας την έχω υποβάλει 3 φορές μέχρι τώρα:
*Μπορούμε να διασπασουμε το μόριο του νερού σε διάλλυμα κολοειδούς αργύρου συν ένα μίγμα μετάλλων με 50 MJ ενεργειακή πυκνότητα λόγω συντονισμού από βομβαρδισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων που παράγονται από 350mW;
*Τι να κάνουμε; Αυτό ...διατύπωσε ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος! Σας είναι τόσο δύσκολο κύριε Sot Pap να τοποθετηθείτε για αυτό; Ερωτήσεις με 5 λέξεις μόνο γίνονται στο ..νηπιαγωγείο. Εδώ ολόκληρη κβαντομηχανική μπλέξατε, ερωτήσεις με ...5 λέξεις θέλετε τώρα; Μπορείτε και να αρνηθείτε την απάντηση ( όπως εμμέσως πλην σαφώς κάνατε όταν δηλώσατε "...αυτή είναι η άποψή μου") αλλά τότε ( ρωτάω ξανά και ξανά... ) τι ήρθατε να κάνετε εδώ αν όχι να στηρίξετε την απίθανη βλακεία που σας ρωτώ τώρα; Αυτό με τα έντονα γράμματα...*Περί άλα και κύαμον;* Μετάφραση: για αλάτι και κουκιά. Αρχαιοελληνική παροιμιακή φράση. Για όσους προσποιούνται ότι ξέρουν κάτι χωρίς να το ξέρουν. Οι μάντεις χρησιμοποιούσαν αλάτι και κουκιά στις μαντείες. Γιατί ναι, αμφισβήτησα τα όσα γράψατε περί ...κβαντομηχανικής. Ειδικά το κομμάτι στο οποίο αν βομβαρδίσουμε τα ιόντα υδρογόνου με υψηλές συχνότητες τότε αυτά θα δράσουν κυματικά στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες και έτσι θα πάρουμε ...πολλαπλάσιο ρεύμα!!! ( Τα θαυμαστικά δικά μου... )
Ερώτηση με 5 λέξεις λοιπόν; Ορίστε:
1

2

3

4

5


Λειτουργεί

όπως

ισχυρίζεται

ο

Ζωγράφος;



Επειδή δεν είναι μόνο ...δικό σας προνόμιο να βάζετε ...όρους ( αυτό είναι ειρωνικό κύριε Γεώργιε ) θα θέλατε να απαντήσετε με μία μόνο λέξη; Βλέπετε την οικονομία εδώ; Εσείς θέλετε ερωτήσεις 5 λέξεων εγώ απαντήσεις μιας λέξης! Ναι ή όχι; Χωρίς σάλτσες και φιοριτούρες. Μια άλλη φορά και αν θέλετε ( γιατί άραγε ήρθατε εδώ; ) θα μας εξηγήσετε με ...περισσότερες λέξεις το πώς λειτουργεί έτσι όπως λέει ο Ζωγράφος. Μέχρι τώρα δεν το κάνατε και πολύ πειστικά...

----------


## Sot pap

> Ερωτήσεις των 5 (σχεδόν) λέξεων:
> 1α. Ισχύει στο σύστημα ότι Pout>Pin;
> 1β. Καταργεί την Αρχή Διατήρησης Ενέργειας;
> 2. Πού είναι τα βατόμετρα στις επιδείξεις;
> 
> Δεν πληρώνεστε για να βλέπετε βιντεάκια. Και μπράβο σας.
> Πληρώνεστε για να υποστηρίζετε ψευδοεπιστήμονες; (συνειρμική η ερώτηση)



1α). Ναι έτσι το βλέπουμε να ισχύει.  Έχω απαντήσει με όρους ενθαλπίας και κβαντικής ενθαλπίας. Ξέρω δεν σας καλύπτει
1β). Στον Μακρόκοσμο ναι, όχι συνδυαστικά με τον μικρόκοσμο.
2. Τρομέρη παράλειψης, αλλά λογικό, δεν νομίζω ο θεατής να μπορούσε να κατανοήσει κβαντικά φαινόμενα. 
Το Εγγύς μέλλον θα μας διαφωτίσει!

Δεν  παρέχω υπηρεσίες υποστήριξης, προσπαθώ να βρω την αλήθεια ανεξάρτητα.  Εφόσον μου αποδείξετε πως η ύλη δεν δρα κυμματικώς σε ταλαντευόμενη  κατάσταση, πέρα της ταλάντωσης που εκτελεί σε ΚΣ, όπου δρα σωματιδιακώς  λόγω της μακροκοσμικής αποσυνοχής, δεν θα έχω λόγο να συνεχίσω την  υποστήριξη μου.

----------


## mtzag

Δεν ειναι παλαβος αβανταδορος ειναι του απατεωνα ζωγραφου(μαλλον επι πληρωμη).
Ο πετρος ζωγραφος ειναι τσαρλατανος αυτο δεν αλλαζει οσους αβαντοδορους και να πληρωνει να τον υποστηριζουνε ή να το καλυπτουνε με γελοιοτητες ή κανοντας τα στραβα ματια.

----------


## George Pap

> Δεν ειναι παλαβος αβανταδορος ειναι του απατεωνα ζωγραφου(μαλλον επι πληρωμη).
> Ο πετρος ζωγραφος ειναι τσαρλατανος αυτο δεν αλλαζει οσους αβαντοδορους και να πληρωνει να τον υποστηριζουνε ή να το καλυπτουνε με γελοιοτητες ή κανοντας τα στραβα ματια.



Εσύ έχεις κάποια σχέση με προμήθειες του ΠΝ, μίζες, κυκλώματα προμήθειας Υγρού Υδρογόνου από την Ζήμενς;

----------


## Sot pap

> Ερώτηση απλή και ξεκάθαρη ( δυστυχώς δεν ..γίνεται με ...5 λέξεις μόνο ) που σας την έχω υποβάλει 3 φορές μέχρι τώρα:
> *Μπορούμε να διασπασουμε το μόριο του νερού σε διάλλυμα κολοειδούς αργύρου συν ένα μίγμα μετάλλων με 50 MJ ενεργειακή πυκνότητα λόγω συντονισμού από βομβαρδισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων που παράγονται από 350mW;
> *ρώτηση με 5 λέξεις λοιπόν; Ορίστε:
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> ...



Λειτουργεί <όχι> όμως όπως ισχυρίζεται ο ΠΖ δημόσια!

----------


## FreeEnergy

> 1α). Ναι έτσι το βλέπουμε να ισχύει.  Έχω απαντήσει με όρους ενθαλπίας και κβαντικής ενθαλπίας. Ξέρω δεν σας καλύπτει



Το ...αεικίνητο δεν μας καλύπτει; Μα τι λέτε τώρα; Μια χαρά μας καλύπτει! Απόδειξη για το πώς γίνεται αυτό; Μετρήσιμη με στοιχεία και όχι φιλοσοφικές αναλύσεις προσωπικών απόψεων; 




> 2. Τρομέρη παράλειψης, αλλά λογικό, δεν νομίζω ο θεατής να μπορούσε να κατανοήσει κβαντικά φαινόμενα.



Προφανώς και γνωρίζετε ότι ένα ...βατόμετρο μετρά ...μακροσκοπικά καλά οριοθετημένα με γνωστούς νόμους της φυσικής μεγέθη ισχύος; Τι σχέση έχουν τα ...κβαντικά φαινόμενα;




> Δεν  παρέχω υπηρεσίες υποστήριξης, προσπαθώ να βρω την αλήθεια ανεξάρτητα. * Εφόσον μου αποδείξετε πως η ύλη δεν δρα κυμματικώς σε ταλαντευόμενη  κατάσταση, πέρα της ταλάντωσης που εκτελεί σε ΚΣ, όπου δρα σωματιδιακώς  λόγω της μακροκοσμικής αποσυνοχής, δεν θα έχω λόγο να συνεχίσω την  υποστήριξη μου*.



*Εμείς* να ...καταρίψουμε την απιθανολογία που έγραψες *εσύ*; Όχι δεν πάει έτσι κύριε Sot Pap! Το βάρος της απόδειξης πέφτει σε αυτόν που ισχυρίζεται κάτι! Το ότι οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν να το αντικρούσουν μήπως είναι γιατί είναι τόσο ...απίθανο ή και αδύνατο να γίνει;

----------


## osek

> Εφόσον μου αποδείξετε πως η ύλη δεν δρα κυμματικώς σε ταλαντευόμενη  κατάσταση, πέρα της ταλάντωσης που εκτελεί σε ΚΣ, όπου δρα σωματιδιακώς  λόγω της μακροκοσμικής αποσυνοχής, δεν θα έχω λόγο να συνεχίσω την  υποστήριξη μου.



Δεν ξέρω αν είστε θύμα ή θύτης...
Ωστόσο, εσείς είστε που καλείστε να αποδείξετε πώς καταρρίπτεται η ΑΔΕ.
Αλλά μέχρι να αποδείξετε *και* πειραματικά την θεωρία σας, παραμένετε επιστημονικά επικίνδυνος.

----------

kioan (18-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Λειτουργεί <όχι> όμως όπως ισχυρίζεται ο ΠΖ δημόσια!



Πες τα Χρυσόστομε! Εγώ από την αρχή δεν γράφω ότι ...κάτι άλλο ήρθες εδώ να υποστηρίξεις; Υπάρχει μήπως κάτι που έχει ισχυριστεί ...όχι δημόσια; Είναι ή δεν είναι απάτη αυτό που ισχυρίζεται και μάλιστα προσπάθησε να ...αποδείξει δημόσια όταν ...όχι δημόσια είναι ...κάτι άλλο; Όλα αυτά τα λέει και τα κάνει δημόσια για να ...προστατέψει την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση; Μα αυτά είναι η σημαία, η αιχμή του δόρατος αν θέλετε! Για αυτά θα ...πάρει Νόμπελ ( όχι δικά μου λόγια... )! Θα θέλατε να δειτε το χαρτί της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών; Θα θέλατε να δείτε την μια και μοναδική ( πληρωμένη παρακαλώ ) δημοσίευση σε περιοδικό; Δεν είναι απάτη όλα αυτά; Η έμεση παραδοχή σας ( όχι δεν το σώζουν τα < > στο όχι και το "...δημόσια" ) ελπίζω να διαβαστεί και από τα μέλη της ομάδας των παρατρεχάμενων Π.Ζ. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως που είστε, έστω και τώρα, ειλικρηνής με αυτό τον τρόπο. Κύριε Γεώργιε; Ξέρω... Ξέρω... Θα γράψεις μια βρισιά για εμένα και θα πεις "...αυτός λέει την άποψή του".  :Smile:

----------

kioan (18-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> 2. Τρομέρη παράλειψης, αλλά λογικό, δεν νομίζω ο θεατής να μπορούσε να κατανοήσει κβαντικά φαινόμενα.



Δύο (πιστοποιημένα) βαττόμετρα, ένα στην είσοδο*** και ένα στην έξοδο της συσκευής, θα μπορούσαν να αποδείξουν ποιο ακριβώς είναι το Pin και ποιο ακριβώς το Pout. Τόσο απλά.
Δεν χρειάζεται γνώσεις κβαντομηχανικής για να διαβάσει κάποιος τις ενδείξεις ενός βαττόμετρου. Άλλωστε, όπως μας έχετε πει κατά το παρελθόν, υπήρχε και ένα πάνελ με άτομα που δεν ήταν άσχετα με το αντικείμενο.



Ομοίως, ένα βαττόμετρο θα αρκούσε για να μας αποδείξει πως όντως λειτουργεί το μαγικό τόσο δα κουτάκι που είδε εν λειτουργία και έπιασε στα χέρια του ο George Pap. Αλλά αντί για VA και συνφ, οι μόνες "μετρήσεις" που μας παρουσιάστηκαν ήταν το πλήθος των τηγανητών μεζέδων που παρήγαγε το μαγικό κουτάκι  :Lol: 




*** Αλήθεια, η είσοδος ποια είναι στην συσκευή του "εφευρέτη"; Από που παίρνει τα αρχικά 350mW ώστε να μετρήσουμε στην πηγή τους;

----------


## nikospag

> *Αν λοιπόν ήταν Υγραέριο, στο προηγούμενο video που ο ΠΖ προσπαθεί να βάλει μπρος στη γεννήτρια επί 10 σχεδόν λεπτά, θα γινότανε αμέσως αντιληπτό στην ομήγυρη,* καθότι το Υγραέριο είναι βαρύτερο του αέρα και η βενζινογεννήτρια δεν έχει τις βαλβίδες ασφαλείας που έχει αυτή του Υγραερίου. Και πρώτος απ’ όλους θα το έπαιρνε χαμπάρι ο Τριανταφυλόπουλος, ο οποίος ναι μεν επωφελείται της ακροαματικότητας αλλά δεν βάζει το κεφάλι του στο ντορβά.



Αυτή η ερώτηση με προβλημάτισε πολύ. Και φυσικά είναι λογική ερώτηση διότι εφόσον δεν έπαιρνε μπροστά η γεννήτρια λογικά θα έβγαζε άκαυστο αέριο από την εξάτμιση και θα μύριζε.  
Τότε απάντησα ότι ίσως χρησιμοποίησε μπουκάλα υδρογόνου για αυτό δεν μύρισαν τίποτα οι παρευρισκόμενοι.

Όμως ήμουν σίγουρος ότι χρησιμοποίησε υδρογονάνθρακα (μάλλον υγραέριο) διότι δεν ακούγονταν οι βαλβίδες (knocking ή πειράκια) ή αλλιώς κρουστική καύση.
Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να ρωτήσω έναν ειδικό. Πήρα λοιπόν το laptop ανά χείρας και έδειξα το βίντεο σε έναν γνωστό μου (όχι φίλο) ονόματι Γιάννης, που κάνει μετατροπές για υγραεριοκίνηση.
Απάντηση Γιιάννη:
"Έχουμε καύση του αερίου, απλώς δεν έχουμε αρκετή τροφοδοσία καύσιμου. Όταν περιστρέφεται ο κινητήρας με την μίζα, τα μπουζί πυροδοτούν κανονικά, και γίνεται καύση. Είναι λογικό ότι δεν μύρισε το αέριο"

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο.

----------

kioan (18-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Δύο (πιστοποιημένα) βαττόμετρα, ένα στην είσοδο*** και ένα στην έξοδο της συσκευής, θα μπορούσαν να αποδείξουν ποιο ακριβώς είναι το Pin και ποιο ακριβώς το Pout. Τόσο απλά.
> Δεν χρειάζεται γνώσεις κβαντομηχανικής για να διαβάσει κάποιος τις ενδείξεις ενός βαττόμετρου. Άλλωστε, όπως μας έχετε πει κατά το παρελθόν, υπήρχε και ένα πάνελ με άτομα που δεν ήταν άσχετα με το αντικείμενο.
> 
> 
> 
> Ομοίως, ένα βαττόμετρο θα αρκούσε για να μας αποδείξει πως όντως λειτουργεί το μαγικό τόσο δα κουτάκι που είδε εν λειτουργία και έπιασε στα χέρια του ο George Pap. Αλλά αντί για VA και συνφ, οι μόνες "μετρήσεις" που μας παρουσιάστηκαν ήταν το πλήθος των τηγανητών μεζέδων που παρήγαγε το μαγικό κουτάκι 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



α οχι, τετοιοι εφευρετες δε χρησιμοποιουν οργανα αλλα πινακες σπιτου, τρυπανια, λαμπακια, ραδιακια ...καζανακια και ολα με υπετοχα στριμενα καλωδια 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

kioan (18-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

> Ερωτήσεις των 5 (σχεδόν) λέξεων:
> 1α. Ισχύει στο σύστημα ότι Pout>Pin;
> 1β. Καταργεί την Αρχή Διατήρησης Ενέργειας;







> 1α). *Ναι έτσι το βλέπουμε να ισχύει.*  Έχω απαντήσει με όρους ενθαλπίας και κβαντικής ενθαλπίας. Ξέρω δεν σας καλύπτει
> 1β). *Στον Μακρόκοσμο ναι*, όχι συνδυαστικά με τον μικρόκοσμο.



(Εγώ τόνισα τις παραπάνω φράσεις και όχι ο Sot pap)
Λυπάμαι που θα το πω αυτό κ.Σωτήρη, αλλά ο Γιώργος Παπ είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρός άνθρωπος από σένα. Μετά από τέτοιες απαντήσεις δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω.

----------

kioan (18-10-18)

----------


## genesis

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το *φυσικό αέριο* είναι άοσμο. Αυτό που κυκλοφορεί στο δίκτυο δηλαδή, όχι το υγραέριο που αγοράζουμε σε μπουκάλες.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A6...81%CE%B9%CE%BF
Υποτίθεται ότι το αναμιγνύουν με κάποιο πρόσθετο ώστε να μυρίζει και να γίνεται αντιληπτό για λόγους ασφαλείας όμως στο σπίτι μου που έχω παροχή φυσικού αερίου δεν έχω παρατηρήσει καμία μυρωδιά ακόμη και όταν η εστία δεν παίρνει με την 1η και αναπόφευκτα διαρρέει αρκετό αέριο.
Ίσως να το έχει αναφέρει και κάποιος άλλος μετά 300+ σελίδες...

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το *φυσικό αέριο* είναι άοσμο.



Γιατί ψάχνετε να βρείτε αν ...μύριζε ή όχι; Αφού δια στόματος Ζωγράφου "...μυρίστε το όζον" όταν περιέφερε τις ...υδατοπαγίδες! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I&t=7738
Τι ψάχνετε τώρα δηλαδή; Όταν ο μεγαλοδημοσιογράφος λέει χαμογελαστός "Μοσχοβολάει το υδρογόνο" και ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος μιλά για ...όζον και ένας από τους ...επιστήμονες δεν του λέει "Ε! Μας ακούνε τι είναι αυτά που λές;"
Τι ψάχνετε μωρέ;
 :Cursing:

----------


## Sot pap

> Δεν ξέρω αν είστε θύμα ή θύτης...
> Ωστόσο, εσείς είστε που καλείστε να αποδείξετε πώς καταρρίπτεται η ΑΔΕ.
> Αλλά μέχρι να αποδείξετε *και* πειραματικά την θεωρία σας, παραμένετε επιστημονικά επικίνδυνος.



Μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάτι?
Αν η ύλη δρούσε κυμματικώς θα είχαμε διατήρηση της ΑΔΕ έστω φαινομενικώς?

----------


## nestoras

Παμε παλι να δουμε που βρισκομαστε κι ας με διορθωσει ο κυριος Παπαδελος.

Εχουμε μια συσκευη η οποια παραγει υδρογονο μπροστα στα ματια μας. Ο εφευρετης υποστηριζει οτι με μικροκυματικες συχνοτητες "δονει" το νερο (παρουσια καταλυτη ",κολλοειδους αργυρου") και λογω συντονισμου τα ατομα υδρογονου αποχωριζονται απο τα μορια του νερου (απο οτι καταλαβαινω τα ατομα του οξυγονου ουσιαστικα αντιδρουν με τον καταλυτη μεταλλο, τον οποιο και οξειδωνουν).

Η δευτερη συσκευη εκμεταλλευεται το υδρογονο που παραγεται με την προηγουμενη μεθοδο οδηγώντας το σε ενα fuel cell (παρουσια υψηλων πιεσεων 20bar) οποτε στην "εξοδο" του fuel cell εμφανιζεται μια dc ταση. (Παρενθεση μετα την αναζητηση για fuel cells ειδα οτι καθε στοιχειο παρεχει ταση ιση με 0.7V ενω ο εφευρετης ισχυριζεται οτι παραγει 15V με 18V dc τασης χωρις να αναφερει οτι απαιτουνται τουλαχιστον 21 κυψελες. Απο οτι καταλαβα η συσκευη περιεχει μονο δυο απο αυτες τις κυψελες).

Παμε τώρα να δουμε τα επιστημονικα τεκμηρια που προκυπτουν απο τις αναλυσεις των βιντεο (το θεμα με το οποιο ασχολιομαστε):

Το κυκλωμα χωρις τις χαρτοταινιες φαινεται (και ειναι ξεκαθαρα) ενας induction heater ο οποιος τροφοδοτειται απο εναν Μ/Σ αρκετων watt (σιγουρα πανω απο 100). Τα τρανζιστορς που ειναι πανω στις ψυκτρες (στη μεση της σανιδας/breadboard) φανερωνουν οδηγηση ρευματων αρκετων αμπερ αρα και καταναλωση αρκετης ισχυος (κατ'επεκταση και αρκετης ενεργειας). Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εμπλεκεται κατι μικροκυματικο σε αυτη τη συσκευη και ο βασικοτερος λογος ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει πουθενα μικροκυματικος ταλαντωτης!

Οσον αφορα τη δευτερη συσκευη στη σανιδα με τις χαρτοταινιες παρατηρουμε οτι την ιδια τοπολογια με την εξης διαφορα: στη θεση του Μ/Σ τοποθετηθηκε ο "μικροκυματικος ταλαντωτης" και η αμεσως μετα τοπολογια του κυκλωματος παρεμεινε "ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ" ιδια (εκτος κι αν θεωρειτε οτι το χωνι που εβαλε πανω απο το πηνιο θερμανσης κανει τη διαφορα. Οι αγωγοι(συρματα, παρεμειναν οι ιδιοι, ουτε καν εγιναν ομοαξονικα καλωδια, τα τρανζιστορς με τις ψυκτρες του παρεμειναν τα ιδια (επειδη τα 350mW χρειαζονται ψυξη κι επειδη βρηκε τρανζιστορς/ισχυος που λειτουργουν στις περιοχες των gigahertz και το κυκλωμα οδηγησης τους βρισκεται καπου μακρυα απο αυτα). Το γεγονος αυτο μαρτυρά καταφενεστατα οτι ο ρολος του "μικροκυματικου" ταλαντωτη ειναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ (παρενθεση: γνωριζετε κυριε Παπαδελο οτι απαιτουνται ειδικα κυκλωματα τροφοδοσιας αυτων των συσκευων κι οτι το τροφοδοτικο (χαμηλες συχνοτητες) ειναι απομονωμενο σαν τον διαολο απο την εκκλησια απο τις υψηλες συχνοτητες; Που βρισκεται αυτο το τροφοδοτικο; ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ! Προσφατα χρειαστηκε να αντικαταστησουμε ενα παρομοιο για συσκευη rf network analyzer και το τροφοδοτικο της μονο ζυγιζε 7-8 κιλα μαζι με ολη του τη θωρακιση. Ο ΠΖ τροφοδοτησε των ταλαντωτη με 5V απευθειας μετα τον Μ/Σ με ενα lm7805!!! - ενταξει, Θεουλης ο τυπος).

Συμπερασματα Νο1: οι συσκευες του ΠΖ δεν αποτελουν καμια καινοτομια, δεν παραγουν σε καμια περιπτωση ενεργεια περισσοτερη απο αυτη που τους δινεται αρχικα και δεν εκμεταλλευονται σε καμια περιπτωση ταλαντωσεις και συντονισμο μοριων γιατι διαφορετικα θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν τα καταλληλα κυκλωματα.

Συμπερασματα Νο2: Η μεθοδος παρουσιασης εγινε με καθολου επιστημονικο τροπο και τα οργανα που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν ηταν ειτε "χαλασμενα" ειτε "πειραγμενα" (νομιζω εμπεδωσατε οτι ενα δραπανο που γυρνα στον αερα δεν καταναλωνει με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ την ενεργεια και τα αμπερ που εδειχναν τα οργανα του κυριου ΠΖ).

Ερωτησεις προς κυριο Παπδελο:
α) Αμφισβειτειτε κατι απο τα παραπανω γραφομενα;
β) Πιστευετε οτι υπηρχε η απαραιτητη για να πιστεψει ο κοσμος διαφανεια και πιστοποιηση στη χρηση των οργανων που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν στο πειραμα;
γ) Βασιστηκατε σε αυτα που ακουσατε και ειδατε στις εκπομπες και ταυτοχρονα πιστεψατε στα νουμερα που εδειξαν τα "πειραγμενα" ή χαλασμενα οργανα του ΠΖ;
δ) Περνα απο το μυαλο σας οτι πεσατε θυμα απατης και ψαχνετε στα ανωτερα κεφαλαια της Φυσικης να εξιλεωθειτε γι'αυτο;
ε) Ο τροπος παρουσιασης της εφευρεσης εγινε με σκοπο να παραπλανηθει ο κοσμος (απατη);

Περιμενω απλες ξεκαθαρες απαντησεις.
Δε ρωταω δυσκολα πραγματα.

----------

kioan (18-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάτι? *Αν η ύλη δρούσε κυμματικώς θα είχαμε διατήρηση της ΑΔΕ έστω φαινομενικώς?*



Δηλαδή; Γιατί δυσκολεύομαι να κατανοήσω την ερώτηση; Μήπως γιατί είναι μια τεράστια αντίφαση; Σε τι να συμφωνήσουμε δηλαδή; Σε μια αστήρικτη υπόθεση; Πώς ...συμφωνεί κάποιος σε ...υποθέσεις; Η ερώτηση αυτή καθε αυτή αρχίζει με ένα *αν*... 
Για την ουσία της ερώτησης τώρα. Σας έχει επισημανθεί εδώ ακριβώς http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post854971 ότι όταν η *ύλη* δρά / αντιδρά δεν το κάνει σαν ...κύμα! Μήπως μπερδεύετε ( σκόπιμα ή μη ) τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύμματα με την ύλη ; Άντε να δεχτούμε ( έτσι για να προχωρήσει η κουβέντα... ) ότι η ύλη ...δρα κυμματικώς, γιατί να μην ισχύει η αρχή διατήρησης ενέργειας; Τι είναι δηλαδή αυτό που κάνει το κύμα πιο ...αποδοτικό ( όχι Γεώργιε δεν το πιστεύω αυτό! ) απο το σωματίδιο; Ή για να είμαστε πιο σωστοί: Το κύμμα το οποίο προήλθε από ένα σωματίδιο ( βομβαρδισμός των ιόντων υδρογόνου με υψηλές συχνότητες = ιόντα κύμματα [ δικά σας λόγια ] ) που ...ακριβώς βρίσκει την παραπανήσια ενέργεια για να μην ισχύει η αρχή διατήρησης ενέργειας; Σε φαινόμενα κβαντικής σήραγγας; Στην ενέργεια του κβαντικού κενού; Καταλαβαίνεται ότι αν θεμελιώσετε θεωρητικά αυτό θα πάρετε το επόμενο Νόμπελ φυσικής; Καταλαβαίνεται επίσης ότι αυτό είναι ουσιαστικά το ( Όχι είπαμε Γεώργιε δεν το πιστεύω!!!! ) αεικίνητο;

----------


## Sot pap

> Παμε παλι να δουμε που βρισκομαστε κι ας με διορθωσει ο κυριος Παπαδελος.
> 
> Εχουμε μια συσκευη η οποια παραγει υδρογονο μπροστα στα ματια μας. Ο  εφευρετης υποστηριζει οτι με μικροκυματικες συχνοτητες "δονει" το νερο  (παρουσια καταλυτη ",κολλοειδους αργυρου") και λογω συντονισμου τα ατομα  υδρογονου αποχωριζονται απο τα μορια του νερου (απο οτι καταλαβαινω τα  ατομα του οξυγονου ουσιαστικα αντιδρουν με τον καταλυτη μεταλλο, τον  οποιο και οξειδωνουν).



Σωστά σαν αρχή λειτουργίας





> Η δευτερη συσκευη εκμεταλλευεται το υδρογονο που παραγεται με την  προηγουμενη μεθοδο οδηγώντας το σε ενα fuel cell (παρουσια υψηλων  πιεσεων 20bar) οποτε στην "εξοδο" του fuel cell εμφανιζεται μια dc ταση.  (Παρενθεση μετα την αναζητηση για fuel cells ειδα οτι καθε στοιχειο  παρεχει ταση ιση με 0.7V ενω ο εφευρετης ισχυριζεται οτι παραγει 15V με  18V dc τασης χωρις να αναφερει οτι απαιτουνται τουλαχιστον 21 κυψελες.  Απο οτι καταλαβα η συσκευη περιεχει μονο δυο απο αυτες τις κυψελες).



Η Συσκευή περιέχει 2 κυμματοδήγους. Σε μεταγενέστερο  video ανοίγεται ο ένας κυμματοδηγός και βγάζει 6 πολυμερείς μεμβράνες.  Οπότε σε 12 πολυμερείς μεμβράνες είναι δυνατό να έχουμε 15V-18V

Παμε τώρα να δουμε τα επιστημονικα τεκμηρια που προκυπτουν απο τις αναλυσεις των βιντεο (το θεμα με το οποιο ασχολιομαστε):





> Το κυκλωμα χωρις τις χαρτοταινιες φαινεται (και ειναι ξεκαθαρα) ενας  induction heater ο οποιος τροφοδοτειται απο εναν Μ/Σ αρκετων watt  (σιγουρα πανω απο 100). Τα τρανζιστορς που ειναι πανω στις ψυκτρες (στη  μεση της σανιδας/breadboard) φανερωνουν οδηγηση ρευματων αρκετων αμπερ  αρα και καταναλωση αρκετης ισχυος (κατ'επεκταση και αρκετης ενεργειας).  Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εμπλεκεται κατι μικροκυματικο σε αυτη τη συσκευη  και ο βασικοτερος λογος ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει πουθενα μικροκυματικος  ταλαντωτης!



Αν είναι όπως το αναγράφεται, θα είχαμε επίσης  σημαντικά φορτία. Και πολυ παρευρισκόμενοι θα το καταλάβαιναν οταν  έπιαναν την κατασκευή. 
Εγώ έχω μιλήσει για τρόπο λειτουργίας σαν Induction heater με καταλύτη χαμηλής ζέσεως. 





> Οσον αφορα τη δευτερη συσκευη στη σανιδα με τις χαρτοταινιες παρατηρουμε  οτι την ιδια τοπολογια με την εξης διαφορα: στη θεση του Μ/Σ  τοποθετηθηκε ο "μικροκυματικος ταλαντωτης" και η αμεσως μετα τοπολογια  του κυκλωματος παρεμεινε "ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ" ιδια (εκτος κι αν θεωρειτε οτι το  χωνι που εβαλε πανω απο το πηνιο θερμανσης κανει τη διαφορα. Οι  αγωγοι(συρματα, παρεμειναν οι ιδιοι, ουτε καν εγιναν ομοαξονικα καλωδια,  τα τρανζιστορς με τις ψυκτρες του παρεμειναν τα ιδια (επειδη τα 350mW  χρειαζονται ψυξη κι επειδη βρηκε τρανζιστορς/ισχυος που λειτουργουν στις  περιοχες των gigahertz και το κυκλωμα οδηγησης τους βρισκεται καπου  μακρυα απο αυτα). Το γεγονος αυτο μαρτυρά καταφενεστατα οτι ο ρολος του  "μικροκυματικου" ταλαντωτη ειναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ (παρενθεση: γνωριζετε κυριε  Παπαδελο οτι απαιτουνται ειδικα κυκλωματα τροφοδοσιας αυτων των συσκευων  κι οτι το τροφοδοτικο (χαμηλες συχνοτητες) ειναι απομονωμενο σαν τον  διαολο απο την εκκλησια απο τις υψηλες συχνοτητες; Που βρισκεται αυτο το  τροφοδοτικο; ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ! Προσφατα χρειαστηκε να αντικαταστησουμε ενα  παρομοιο για συσκευη rf network analyzer και το τροφοδοτικο της μονο  ζυγιζε 7-8 κιλα μαζι με ολη του τη θωρακιση. Ο ΠΖ τροφοδοτησε των  ταλαντωτη με 5V απευθειας μετα τον Μ/Σ με ενα lm7805!!! - ενταξει,  Θεουλης ο τυπος).



Για να τροφοδοτήσεις 0,35W συσκευή,  χρειάζεσαι τροφοδοτικό αν τροφοδοτείς κι άλλες καταναλώσεις. Αλλά αν  αυτή είναι η μόνη σου κατανάλωση, το τροφοδοτείς απευθείας, είτε με  μπαταρία, είτε με οξειοδοαναγωγή, όπως είχε δηλώσει ο ΠΖ σε πρώτα video  (δηλαδή 2 ελάσματα μαγνησιου τροφοτούν τον ταλαντωτή όταν έρθουν σε  επαφή με το νερό)>





> Συμπερασματα Νο1: οι συσκευες του ΠΖ δεν αποτελουν καμια καινοτομια, δεν  παραγουν σε καμια περιπτωση ενεργεια περισσοτερη απο αυτη που τους  δινεται αρχικα και δεν εκμεταλλευονται σε καμια περιπτωση ταλαντωσεις  και συντονισμο μοριων γιατι διαφορετικα θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν τα  καταλληλα κυκλωματα.



Θα παίξω με τις λέξεις,  αν δεν απατώμαι  ο ΠΖ είχε δηλώσει πως φθάνει σε συχνότητες 350GHZ. Επειδή έχει  επιδειχθεί έως τωρα πως με την παρούσα συνδεσμολογία
αυτό δεν φαίνεται δυνατό, θα συμπέρανα πως φθάνει στα αποτελέσματα συχνότητων 350GHZ, με πολύ μικρότερες συχνότητες. 





> Συμπερασματα Νο2: Η μεθοδος παρουσιασης εγινε με καθολου επιστημονικο  τροπο και τα οργανα που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν ηταν ειτε "χαλασμενα" ειτε  "πειραγμενα" (νομιζω εμπεδωσατε οτι ενα δραπανο που γυρνα στον αερα δεν  καταναλωνει με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ την ενεργεια και τα αμπερ που εδειχναν τα οργανα  του κυριου ΠΖ).



Στο μέτρο του δυνατού υπήρξε μια  επιστημοφάνεια. Δεν πέρασε από Peer review όμως πειραγμένα όργανα, θα  ήταν το λιγότερο που έχει προσάψει το forum σε αυτήν την εφεύρεση. 





> Ερωτησεις προς κυριο Παπδελο:
> α) Αμφισβειτειτε κατι απο τα παραπανω γραφομενα;
> β) Πιστευετε οτι υπηρχε η απαραιτητη για να πιστεψει ο κοσμος διαφανεια  και πιστοποιηση στη χρηση των οργανων που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν στο πειραμα;



Σχετικά με το α) τα αναφέρω ήδη.
Σχετικά  με το β) για λόγους ίσως προστασίας της εφευρέσεως, δεν υπήρξε η  απαραίτητη σχετική διαφάνεια.  Ευελπιστώ να υπάρξει στο μέλλον. 




> γ) Βασιστηκατε σε αυτα που ακουσατε και ειδατε στις εκπομπες και  ταυτοχρονα πιστεψατε στα νουμερα που εδειξαν τα "πειραγμενα" ή χαλασμενα  οργανα του ΠΖ;
> δ) Περνα απο το μυαλο σας οτι πεσατε θυμα απατης και ψαχνετε στα ανωτερα κεφαλαια της Φυσικης να εξιλεωθειτε γι'αυτο;
> ε) Ο τροπος παρουσιασης της εφευρεσης εγινε με σκοπο να παραπλανηθει ο κοσμος (απατη);
> 
> Περιμενω απλες ξεκαθαρες απαντησεις.
> Δε ρωταω δυσκολα πραγματα.



γ) Σωστά βασίστηκα στο τρόπο παρουσίασης, στις αντιδράσεις κ  γνωστικό επίπεδο των παρευρισκομένων και στην γνωστική μου εμπειρία. 
δ)Θα  απάντησω με ένα φυσικό παράδειγμα. Έως τώρα γνωρίζαμε πως  υπεραγωγιμότητα είχαμε στους περι 0 Κ. Βρέθηκε πριν αρκετά χρόνια πως  έχουμε και σε εκ/μυρια Βαθμούς Κ. Πριν από 10 χρόνια βρήκαμε πως και σε  αρκετές εκατοντάδες Κ σε ορισμένα υλικά παρατηρείται η υπεραγωγιμότητα.  Οι τρόποι γνωρίζαμε πως ήταν είτε η βαθιά ψύξη η εξαιρετική θέρμανση.  Εντωμεταξύ στην δεκαετία του 90, είχαμε την εφεύρεση starlite όπου  επιτυχητο υπεραγωγιμότητα με χημικό τρόπο σε θερμκρασία δωματίου. Η  προσέγγιση εν ολίγοις δεν μπορεί να είναι μονοδιάστατη.  
ε) Παραπλάνηση δεν θα το έλεγα, θα το έλεγα κάλυψη τεχνολογικών καινοτομιών.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Στην ερώτηση:




> ε) Ο τροπος παρουσιασης της εφευρεσης εγινε με σκοπο να παραπλανηθει ο κοσμος (απατη);



απαντάτε:




> Παραπλάνηση δεν θα το έλεγα, θα το έλεγα κάλυψη τεχνολογικών καινοτομιών.



Δηλαδή παραδέχεστε ότι όλο αυτό ηταν ένα στημένο ...όχι δεν θα γράψω απάτη αλλά ...θέατρο; Για να "...καλύψει τεχνολογικές καινοτομίες"; Δεν απαντάτε όμως σε ουσιαστικά ζητήματα:
Η ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών τι ...είδε; Τι γράφει το χαρτί που περιφέρουν δεξιά κι αριστερά;Τι λέει η ...Ηλεκτροφασματική Θεωρία;Τι γράφει η ( πληρωμένη ) δημοσίευση στο περιοδικό της ΕΕΦ;Πάλι την ...άποψή σας μας λέτε;

----------


## Sot pap

> Άντε να δεχτούμε ( έτσι για να προχωρήσει η  κουβέντα... ) ότι η ύλη ...δρα κυμματικώς, γιατί να μην ισχύει η αρχή  διατήρησης ενέργειας; Τι είναι δηλαδή αυτό που κάνει το κύμα πιο  ...αποδοτικό ( όχι Γεώργιε δεν το πιστεύω αυτό! ) απο το σωματίδιο;



Η ταχύτητα αντίδρασης  οπότε και η απόδοση της. Δηλαδή αν είχαμε  κατάλυση σε ΚΣ θα θέλαμε 300W θέρμανση και 1 λτ νερό κ 1 κιλό καταλύτη  σε 60 sec για 1 KW.  Αν η κατάλυση γίνεται κβαντικά θα θέλουμε στα 300W  θερμανση 1 κιλό καταλύτη και 1 κιλά νερό για 1 KW σε 6 sec.  (Με τις  σχετικές αναλογίες). 
Από τα 300W σε ΚΣ ένα ποσοστό χάνεται σε  άχρηστη θερμότητα που δεν ενεργοποιεί τον καταλύτη, παραταύτα Λογίζεται  σαν ενέργεια εισερχόμενη συστήματος στην ΑΔΕ, αλλά δεν δρα.  Οπότε  Pout< Pin
Από τα 300W σε κβαντικό σύστημα Pout = Pin + Απώλειες σε ΚΣ, Δηλ Pout>Pin

----------


## nestoras

> Σωστά σαν αρχή λειτουργίας
> 
> Η Συσκευή περιέχει 2 κυμματοδήγους. Σε μεταγενέστερο  video ανοίγεται ο ένας κυμματοδηγός και βγάζει 6 πολυμερείς μεμβράνες.  Οπότε σε 12 πολυμερείς μεμβράνες είναι δυνατό να έχουμε 15V-18V



0.7*12=8.4V (υπολείπονται τουλάχιστον 7V ή αν το θέλετε αλλιώς 1 κυματοδηγός ακόμη).





> Το κυκλωμα χωρις τις χαρτοταινιες φαινεται (και  ειναι ξεκαθαρα) ενας  induction heater ο οποιος τροφοδοτειται απο εναν  Μ/Σ αρκετων watt  (σιγουρα πανω απο 100). Τα τρανζιστορς που ειναι πανω  στις ψυκτρες (στη  μεση της σανιδας/breadboard) φανερωνουν οδηγηση  ρευματων αρκετων αμπερ  αρα και καταναλωση αρκετης ισχυος (κατ'επεκταση  και αρκετης ενεργειας).  Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εμπλεκεται κατι  μικροκυματικο σε αυτη τη συσκευη  και ο βασικοτερος λογος ειναι οτι δεν  υπαρχει πουθενα μικροκυματικος  ταλαντωτης!







> Παμε τώρα να δουμε τα επιστημονικα τεκμηρια που προκυπτουν απο τις αναλυσεις των βιντεο (το θεμα με το οποιο ασχολιομαστε):
> 
> Αν είναι όπως το αναγράφεται, θα είχαμε επίσης  σημαντικά φορτία. Και πολυ παρευρισκόμενοι θα το καταλάβαιναν οταν  έπιαναν την κατασκευή. 
> Εγώ έχω μιλήσει για τρόπο λειτουργίας σαν Induction heater με καταλύτη χαμηλής ζέσεως.



Δεν κατάλαβαίνω καθόλου αυτό που γράφετε. Το τρυπάνι ή το μάτι του καφέ ή οι λάμπες δεν είναι φορτία; Το πηνίο που βρίσκεται στην άκρη του κυκλώματος δεν είναι απλό φορτίο αλλά φορτίο αρκετών Watt.
Τι σημαίνει για εσάς σημαντικό φορτίο και πώς το καταλαβένετε αν το πιάσετε στα χέρια σας; (πχ: μία βατική αντίσταση μπορεί να ζυγίζει 400γραμμάρια και να είναι 4KW ή να ζυγίζει 50γραμάρια και να είναι 100W).
Για τους παραπάνω λόγους τονίσαμε 1000 φορές ότι αν δεν υπάρχουν τα σωστά όργανα και το απαραίτητο (ανεξάρτητο) προσωπικό τα πειράματα παρουσίασης δεν έχουν κανένα απολύτως νόημα.





> Για να τροφοδοτήσεις 0,35W συσκευή,  χρειάζεσαι τροφοδοτικό αν τροφοδοτείς κι άλλες καταναλώσεις. Αλλά αν  αυτή είναι η μόνη σου κατανάλωση, το τροφοδοτείς απευθείας, είτε με  μπαταρία, είτε με οξειοδοαναγωγή, όπως είχε δηλώσει ο ΠΖ σε πρώτα video  (δηλαδή 2 ελάσματα μαγνησιου τροφοτούν τον ταλαντωτή όταν έρθουν σε  επαφή με το νερό)>



Όχι κύριε Παπαδέλο, δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα.
Για να τροφοδοτήσεις έναν μικροκυματικό ταλαντωτή θέλεις απόλυτα σταθερή τάση γιατί ο οποιοσδήποτε εξωτερικός θόρυβος μπορεί να εμφανιστεί μέσα στο σήμα και η εξοδός σου να πάψει να είναι ντετερμενιστική αλλά τυχαία. Στην πρώτη συσκευή χωρίς τις χαρτοταινίες ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο που περιγράφετε (ελάσματα μαγνησίου για τροφοδοσία) όπως ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ πουθενά και μικροκυματικός ταλαντωτής (που υποτίθεται είναι η καρδιά και το μυστικό της εφεύρεσης). Αν τον βλέπετε κάπου στη συσκευή υποδείξτε μας το σημείο.





> Θα παίξω με τις λέξεις,  αν δεν απατώμαι  ο ΠΖ είχε δηλώσει πως φθάνει σε συχνότητες 350GHZ. Επειδή έχει  επιδειχθεί έως τωρα πως με την παρούσα συνδεσμολογία αυτό δεν φαίνεται δυνατό, θα συμπέρανα πως φθάνει στα αποτελέσματα συχνότητων 350GHZ, με πολύ μικρότερες συχνότητες.



Ο τύπος καλωδίωσης της συσκευής και η απόσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται το "induction heater" αποκαλύπτει ότι μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σε συχνότητες μερικών δεκάδων KHz (με καλό καιρό να πάει στο 1ΜΗz ίσως). Αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας με τα KHz για ποιο λόγο να πάμε στα GHz? Εκτός κι αν θεωρείτε μικρή στο φάσμα τη διαφορά των 100ΚΗz (μήκος κύματος: 10um) με τα 350GHz (μήκος κύματος 0.000002857um). Λόγος των δύο μηκών κύματος: 3.5*10^6 (3μιση εκατομμύρια φορές μεγαλύτερο).

*Δεν είναι δυνατόν να παραδεχτούμε/αποδεχτούμε μια τέτοια απλοποίηση* γιατί οι συχνότητες της τάξης των KHz (άντε και των μερικών MHz, δεν είναι καν κοντά στις συχνότητες συντονισμού του νερού (εσείς ο ίδιος αναφέρατε ότι είναι στην τάξη των 7THz νομίζω σε διαφωνία σας με τον κ. Βασίλειο).
Σημείωση: οι συχνότητες αυτές (τα μερικά KHz) είναι μια χαρά για οδήγηση ενός "χοντρού" φορτίου όπως είναι το πηνίο "induction heater".





> Στο μέτρο του δυνατού υπήρξε μια  επιστημοφάνεια. Δεν πέρασε από Peer review όμως πειραγμένα όργανα, θα  ήταν το λιγότερο που έχει προσάψει το forum σε αυτήν την εφεύρεση.



Σε ποιο σημείο ακριβώς είδατε επιστημοφάνεια καθόλη τη διάρκεια του πειράματος; Υποδείξτε μου μερικά από τα σημεία αυτά.
*Το να εκτελώ ένα πείραμα με πειραγμένα/χαλασμένα όργανα είναι σαν να βάζω ακουστική διάλεξη σε κωφούς.*
Σκεφτείτε λίγο πόσο σημαντικός παράγοντας είναι το feedback που θα πάρει ο ακροατής (αλλά κι ο ίδιος ο ερευνητής) από τα όργανα.
Τα πειράματα που έγιναν στις εκπομπές του Μάκη δεν πλησιάζουν καν σε επιστημονική προσέγγιση του θέματος.





> Σχετικά με το α) τα αναφέρω ήδη.
> 
> Σχετικά  με το β) για λόγους ίσως προστασίας της εφευρέσεως, δεν υπήρξε η  απαραίτητη σχετική διαφάνεια.  Ευελπιστώ να υπάρξει στο μέλλον. 
> 
> γ) Σωστά βασίστηκα στο τρόπο παρουσίασης, στις αντιδράσεις κ  γνωστικό επίπεδο των παρευρισκομένων και στην γνωστική μου εμπειρία. 
> 
> δ)Θα  απάντησω με ένα φυσικό παράδειγμα. Έως τώρα γνωρίζαμε πως  υπεραγωγιμότητα είχαμε στους περι 0 Κ. Βρέθηκε πριν αρκετά χρόνια πως  έχουμε και σε εκ/μυρια Βαθμούς Κ. Πριν από 10 χρόνια βρήκαμε πως και σε  αρκετές εκατοντάδες Κ σε ορισμένα υλικά παρατηρείται η υπεραγωγιμότητα.  Οι τρόποι γνωρίζαμε πως ήταν είτε η βαθιά ψύξη η εξαιρετική θέρμανση.  Εντωμεταξύ στην δεκαετία του 90, είχαμε την εφεύρεση starlite όπου  επιτυχητο υπεραγωγιμότητα με χημικό τρόπο σε θερμκρασία δωματίου. Η  προσέγγιση εν ολίγοις δεν μπορεί να είναι μονοδιάστατη.  
> ε) Παραπλάνηση δεν θα το έλεγα, θα το έλεγα κάλυψη τεχνολογικών καινοτομιών.



β) Η παρουσίαση των εφευρέσεων του κυρίου ΠΖ πιστεύω ότι απογοήτευσε όχι μόνο τους επιστήμονες αλλά και πολλούς από τους οπαδούς του αλλά αυτό είναι δική μου προσωπική άποψη.

γ) Είδατε σε κάποιο σημείο των παρουσιάσεων κάποιον από τους παρευρισκομένους να αναλύουν τη συσκευή; Τους αρκούσαν αυτά που έλεγε ο ΠΖ και φαινόταν να συμφωνούν ακόμη και σε ομολογουμένως αρκετές κουλαμάρες που ξεστόμισε ο εφευρέτης οπότε νομίζω ότι είτε το γνωστικό επίπεδο είναι χαμηλό είτε τα πράγματα ήταν μιλημένα από πριν ώστε να κάνουν "την πάπια". Γιατί δεν πήγε τη συσκευή στο Μετσόβειο ή σε κάποιο άλλο Πολυτεχνείο για να πάρει πιστοποίηση ότι όντως αυτό το πράγμα λειτουργεί αποδοτικά;( Μιλάω για "ενεργειακή" πιστοποίηση, δηλαδη: οπτικός έλεγχος της συσκευής για πηγές τροφοδοσίας, ενεργειακή μέτρηση εισόδου και εξόδου κτλ κι όχι να δουν τα μυστικά της συσκευής). Δε θα είχε περισσότερο κύρος κάτι τέτοιο για τον ίδιο τον εφευρέτη;

δ) Ο παραλληλισμός που πρέπει να κάνω με το παράδειγμα σας (για το οποίο δεν έχω ιδέα) είναι ότι ο ΠΖ "παίζοντας" με τη γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων και με δυο ηλεκτρόδια κατάφερε να συντονίσει τα μόρια του νερού (παρουσία του καταλύτη) και μάλιστα σε συχνότητες αρκετών τάξεων μεγέθους κάτω από τα 350GHz που ανέφερε (για τα οποία παρεπιπτόντως μας είχε δείξει "δραστηριότητα" σε όργανο που μετρά μέχρι 20GHz);
Με πιο απλά λόγια: *κολλοειδής άργυρος+νερό+ταλάντωση KHz (ή MHz) = Υδρογόνο???
*
Ακούγεται απλοϊκό αλλά έτσι ακριβώς το περιγράφετε.

Θα σας παρακαλούσα να επαναλάβετε το πείραμα με τις συνθήκες που περιγράψατε παραπάνω (αρκετά πιο χαμηλές συχνότητες, κολλοειδή άργυρο και γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων). Ο εξοπλισμός δεν είναι εξωγήινος. Γεννήτριες συχνοτήτων για συχνότητες κάτω των 40MHz έχει και με 150€.

ε) Όχι και πάλι κύριε Παπαδέλο. Οι συσκευές που παρουσιάστηκαν από τον ΠΖ δεν είχαν καμιά απολύτως καινοτομία και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μας (που δε συννενοούμαστε). Εσείς μέσα σας κατά βάθος πιστεύετε ότι έγινε κάτι εξωπραγματικό και ψάχνετε να βρείτε απαντήσεις στα κύματα και στα κβάντικά φαινόμενα ενώ εμείς οι υπόλοιποι αναγνωρίζουμε κάθε κομμάτι της συσκευής είτε από το παζάρι είτε από όργανα τα οποία έχουμε δουλέψει είτε από υλικά που έχουμε στις αποθήκες μας και για τα οποία γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς τις δυνατότητες και τα όρια τους.

Κάνουμε την τρίχα "τριχιά". Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα παραδεχτείτε ότι στο τέλος ότι τουλάχιστον το κομμάτι της παρουσίασης είναι καθαρή απάτη. Το τι υπάρχει πίσω από την παρουσίαση κι αν υπάρχει κάτι πραγματικά καινοτόμο θα φανεί με τον καιρό. Όπως είχα πει και πριν αρκετούς μήνες, η ιστορία θα ξεθωριάζει, ο ΠΖ θα περάσει στην αφάνεια, η εφεύρεση εννοείται ότι δε θα λειτουργήσει ποτέ, εσείς θα ψάχνετε ακόμη τις θεωρίες γύρω από τις οποίες θα μπορούσε να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο κι ο κ. Nepomuk θα δηιγείται στα εγγόνια του την ιστορία του ΠΖ λέγοντας ότι είχαμε έναν μεγάλο εφευρέτη που θα έσωζε τον κόσμο από το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα αλλά τον "φάγαν τα πετρέλαια".

Από ότι βλέπω, δεν έχω να προσφέρω πλέον κάτι ουσιαστικό στη συζήτηση μιας και μιλάμε σε διαφορετικό μήκος κύματος!  :Very Happy: 

Αν κάποια στιγμή γυρίσετε την κουβέντα σε αυτά που μας έδειξε ο ΠΖ κι όχι σε Θεωρίες για το πώς αυτό μπορεί να συνέβαινε αν.... Τότε το ξανασυζητάμε.

Παρόλαυτά, μια απάντηση για αυτό:




> Αν είναι όπως το αναγράφεται, θα είχαμε επίσης  σημαντικά φορτία. Και  πολυ παρευρισκόμενοι θα το καταλάβαιναν οταν  έπιαναν την κατασκευή.



την περιμένω.  :Smile:

----------


## osek

> Μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάτι?
> Αν η ύλη δρούσε κυμματικώς θα είχαμε διατήρηση της ΑΔΕ έστω φαινομενικώς?



Αγαπητέ Sot pap, λυπάμαι μα δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω* σε τίποτα με κάποιον που ελαφρά τη καρδία ξεπερνάει/απορρίπτει/καταργεί την Αρχή Διατήρησης Ενέργειας.
Όταν ... αποδείξετε θεωρητικά και πειραματικά τα λεγόμενά σας -όχι σε εμένα, αλλά στην παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα- εγώ θα στέκομαι σούζα σε κάθε σας λέξη. 
Μέχρι τότε  το μόνο ουσιαστικά ερώτημα που θα παραμένει είναι ... θύμα ή θύτης;

*μα ούτε και να διαφωνήσω μπορώ. Δεν έχει μετά από όλα αυτά κανένα απολύτως νόημα.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το *φυσικό αέριο* είναι άοσμο. Αυτό που κυκλοφορεί στο δίκτυο δηλαδή, όχι το υγραέριο που αγοράζουμε σε μπουκάλες.
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A6...81%CE%B9%CE%BF
> Υποτίθεται ότι το αναμιγνύουν με κάποιο πρόσθετο ώστε να μυρίζει και να γίνεται αντιληπτό για λόγους ασφαλείας όμως στο σπίτι μου που έχω παροχή φυσικού αερίου δεν έχω παρατηρήσει καμία μυρωδιά ακόμη και όταν η εστία δεν παίρνει με την 1η και αναπόφευκτα διαρρέει αρκετό αέριο.
> Ίσως να το έχει αναφέρει και κάποιος άλλος μετά 300+ σελίδες...



το φυσικό αέριο στην κατανάλωση μυρίζει. το έχω μυρίσει αρκετές φορές μιας και ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με το αντικείμενο πολλά χρόνια. έχει προφανώς πρόσμιξη.

----------


## George Pap

> το φυσικό αέριο στην κατανάλωση μυρίζει. το έχω μυρίσει αρκετές φορές μιας και ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με το αντικείμενο πολλά χρόνια. έχει προφανώς πρόσμιξη.



Σωστά. Έχει μερκαπτάνες. Και είναι ελαφρύτερο του αέρα.

----------


## George Pap

Ψάξτε λίγο το φαινόμενο της Μικροσπηλαίωσης.
Θα επανέλθω.

----------


## nick1974

Υπαρχει εστω μια στο εκατομμυριο πιθανοτητα να παιζει τοσο καιρο καποιο κοινωνικο / ψυχολογικο πειραμα?
Θα ρισκαραν τη φημη τους ανθρωποι απο Δημοκριτο η την ΕΕΦ για να συμμετεχουν 3 χρονια σε κατι τετοιο? (ισως δε το βλεπουν ρισκο αφου ειναι σα να παραδεχονται πως η γη ειναι τετραγωνη... ...μια υποθεση κανω ξαναβλεποντας ολους αυτους στα βιντεακια)

Απλα μια σκεψη κανω γιατι ολα αυτα ειναι τοσο κραγμενα που μονο ως τετοιο θα εστεκε.

Αν προκειται για κατι τετοιο (1 στο εκατομμυριο οπως ειπα) ας πουν στο τελος "οι ηλεκτρονικοι δεν πειστηκαν"

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

καλησπερα σας και παλι,
παρακολουθω εδω και μερες τους διαλογους και αν και προσπαθω να μην εμπλακω στην επιστημονικη συζητηση, εν τουτοις νομιζω ηρθε η ωρα να τελειωσουμε μια και καλη με την κοροϊδια της δηθεν εφευρεσης. 

Παρακαλω τους υποστηρρικτες της "εφευρεσης" να διασταυρωσουν την πληροφορια που θα τους δωσω με τους "αρμοδιους", με τους οποιους απο οτι φαινεται εχουν ανοικτους διαυλους επικοινωνιας και να την επιβεβαιωσουν και οι ιδιοι αφενος αλλα αφ'ετερου να πειστουν επιτελους πως αυτη η σειρα απο μπουρδες που παρουσιαζονται ως "εφευρεσεις " δεν ειναι τιποτε αλλο απο ταχυδακτυλουργικα τρυκ για να εξαπατησουν αδαεις πιστους και να τελειωνει επιτελους αυτη η μακακια με τον Αϊνσταϊν απο τα Lidl. 

Η "εφευρεση" λοιπον, σας το αποκαλυπτω τωρα, εχει υπαρξει ΜΙΑ μονο φορα (και τελευταια βεβαια) που επιχειρηθηκε να δοθει σε ειδικους για να ελεγχθει. 
Οι ειδικοι που εκληθηκαν να αξιολογησουν την "εφευρεση" ηταν οι επιστημονες του EPO (european patent organization) μεταξυ των οποιων και ενας Ελληνας ,και οταν λεμε επιστημονες, εννοουμε ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ με πτυχια, διδακτορικα, διατριβες, ερευνητικο εργο και τεραστια καριερα που θα εκαναν ακομη και εναν καθηγητη πανεπιστημιου να ντρεπεται, ανθρωπους που ελεγχουν και εγκρινουν ολες τις ευρωπαϊκες πατεντες που δινονται σε ολους τους ευρωπαιους επιστημονες και εφευρετες αρα μαλλον λιγο ειδικοτερους στο να μπορουν να αξιολογουν "καινοτομιες" απο οτι εμεις  :Smile: 

Οι ειδικοι λοιπον στους οποιους παρουσιαστηκε προς επιστημονικη και αξιοπιστα μετρησιμη αξιολογηση η "εφευρεση", παρ'ολες τις θεωρητικολογες ασαφεις μπουρδολογιες που προσπαθουσαν να αποδωσουν καποιο δηθεν θεωρητικο υποβαθρο στη ΜΠΟΥΡΔΑ και τις ασφυκτικες πιεσεις που εφτασαν και στα ορια των ευθεων απειλων απο την "ομαδα ΠΖ", απλα πεταξαν στα σκουπιδια καθε ψευτοθεωρια πανω στην οποια προσπαθουν να στηριξουν την ανυπαρκτη εφευρεση οι ιδιοκτητες της και αρνηθηκαν να της δωσουν οποιαδηποτε πιστοποιηση ή πατεντα. Εξυπακουεται πως αυτο ουτε εχει ουτε προκειται ποτε να σας το πει η "ομαδα ΠΖ"

Σας καλω λοιπον να το εξακριβωσετε ρωτωντας τους ιδιους και να ερθετε εδω αν εχετε την αξιοπρεπεια να παραδεχθειτε οτι πεσατε θυματα, να ειστε σιγουροι οτι κανεις δεν θα σας κακισει. Ισα ισα και σε αλλες απολυτως παρομοιες παραθρησκευτικες σεχτες οπως αυτη της "ομαδας Σωρρα" (η οποια κατα συμπτωση ανακαλυφθηκε απο τον ιδιο δημοσιογραφο),εχουν υπαρξει περιπτωσεις αληθινων επιστημονων,οπως ο ιατρος Εμμ.Λαμπρακης ο οποιος σε μια απο τις πολλες (ψευτο)θεωριες για την υπαρξη της αμυθητης περιουσιας, τοτε που υποστηριζαν οτι τα λεφτα τα πηραν απο πωληση εξωγηϊνης τεχνολογιας στους αμερικανους, ειχε πιστεψει και μαλιστα κυρρητε και στους υποψηφιους "πιστους" πως ο λογος που οι δορυφοροι γυρνανε για χρονια γυρω απο τη γη χωρις να τους τελειωνουν τα καυσιμα (!!! υπαρχουν και βιντεο για αυτα) ειναι επειδη καινε τα μυστικα εξωγηϊνα καυσιμα που πουλησε ο Σωρρας στον Ομπαμα  :Lol:  

Αρα λοιπον δεν υπαρχει τιποτε το επιστημονικο και καμια εφευρεση, γι αυτο ακριβως και προσπαθειται να παρουσιαστει με τρυκακια, βλακειουλες, χαζομαρουλες , τενεκεδακια, λεντακια,γενικολογες δηθεν αναγνωρισεις απο στημενους πανελιστες και ταχυδακτυλουργικες αηδιουλες γιατι και οι ιδιοι γνωριζουν οτι οχι απλα δε βασιζεται πουθενα, σε καμια επιστημονικη βαση, το παραμυθι που πανε να πουλησουν αλλα και οτι δεν λειτουργει καν η "εφευρεση" που διαφημιζουν (με τον τροπο και τα αποτελεσματα που υποστηριζουν εννοειται). Απλα (οπως ακριβως και με την περιπτωση Σωρρα που εχει αλλαξει 5-6 φορες θεωρια καθε φορα που καταρριπτεται η προηγουμενη) και εδω συνεχως πετιουνται διαφορα "πυροτεχνηματα" (μια ακουμε για πυρηνικη φυσικη, μια για κβαντικα φαινομενα, μια για μεγαλη πιεση 20 bar, μια για συχνοτητες νερου κλπ) ωστε καθε φορα που πρεπει να απολογηθουν για το ψεμα της προηγουμενης θεωριας να πετουν τη μπαλα στην εξεδρα και να στρεφεται η κουβεντα σε κατι αλλο. Πολλες φορες δε, οι "πιστοι" απλα πετουν και δικες τους υποψιες θεωριας με τις οποιες προσπαθουν να υπερασπιστουν το αντικειμενο της πιστης τους οχι ομως επειδη γνωριζουν τι λενε αλλα επειδη ειναι σε απελπισια και λειτουργουν αμυντικα στην διαφαινομενη καταρριψη καθε λογικου επιχειρηματος που θα τους επετρεπε να συνεχιζουν να ελπιζουν στη σωτηρια μεσω της πιστης τους. Γιαυτο και με βλεπετε συχνα πυκνα να κατατασσω  τις ομοιες περιπτωσεις Σωρρα και ΠΖ στις 'παραθρησκευτικες οργανωσεις", γιατι βασιζονται μονο στην πιστη και οχι στη γνωση! 

Α και κλεινοντας μια συμβουλη προς τα μελη της "ομαδας", μην διανοηθειτε να αμφισβητησετε την αληθεια της πληροφοριας που μολις σας εδωσα πρωτον γιατι ξερετε και οι ιδιοι οτι ισχυει 100% και γιατι η δημοσιευση των αποδεικτικων στοιχειων θα ειναι πολυ πιο επωδυνη για την "ομαδα" σας  :Smile:

----------

kioan (18-10-18), 

nestoras (18-10-18), 

nick1974 (18-10-18), 

VaselPi (18-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Η ταχύτητα αντίδρασης  οπότε και η απόδοση της.  Δηλαδή αν είχαμε  κατάλυση σε ΚΣ θα θέλαμε 300W θέρμανση και 1 λτ νερό κ  1 κιλό καταλύτη  σε 60 sec για 1 KW.  Αν η κατάλυση γίνεται κβαντικά θα  θέλουμε στα 300W  θερμανση 1 κιλό καταλύτη και 1 κιλά νερό για 1 KW σε 6  sec.  (Με τις  σχετικές αναλογίες). Από τα 300W σε ΚΣ ένα ποσοστό χάνεται σε  άχρηστη θερμότητα που δεν  ενεργοποιεί τον καταλύτη, παραταύτα Λογίζεται  σαν ενέργεια εισερχόμενη  συστήματος στην ΑΔΕ, αλλά δεν δρα.  Οπότε  Pout< Pin Από τα 300W σε κβαντικό σύστημα Pout = Pin + Απώλειες σε ΚΣ, Δηλ Pout>Pin



Προφανώς αγνοείς παντελώς βασικότατες αρχές της φυσικής. Από πότε η ταχύτητα αντίδρασης έχει να κάνει με την ...απόδοση; Αυτό το απίστευτο που έγραψες κύριε Sot Pap σε ποιά ακριβώς κβαντομηχανική στηρίζεται; Γιατί σε ΚΣ κάνεις ...αφαίρεση των απωλειών ενώ σε ...κβαντικό σύστημα ( λες και υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στην απάτη Ζωγράφου... ) τα προσθέτεις; Αλλά και να τα προσθέσεις κάνεις τραγικό λάθος στις πράξεις. Γιατί στο κβαντικό σύστημα ποροσθέτεις τις *απώλειες του ...κανονικού συστήματος*; Είναι κβαντικό ή δεν είναι; Μήπως ...ένα κομμάτι είναι κβαντικό και το ...άλλο κομμάτι είναι ...ΚΣ; Τι αυθαιρεσία ( για να το γράψω κόσμια ) είναι αυτή; Σε τελική ανάλυση επειδή πολύ εύκολα γράφεις για ..κβαντικά συστήματα πώς ακριβώς εννοείς το κβαντικό σύστημα; Το συνονθύλεμα από αλουμινοταινία και σωληνάκια του απατεώνα Ζωγράφου είναι κβαντικό σύστημα; Οι δίοδοι GUNN στο εσωτερικό είναι ...κβαντικό σύστημα; Τι είναι κβαντικό σύστημα για εσάς γενικότερα;
Βάσει ποιών κανόνων και ποιας φυσικής προσθέτεις σε ένα σύστημα παραμέτρους από ένα ...άλλο; Γιατί να μην προσθέσουμε και στο ΚΣ τις απώλειες του κβαντικού; Σε ΚΣ αυτή η πράξη Pout + Απωλειες σε κβαντικό σύστημα > Pin γιατί να μην ισχύει; Στο κβαντικό σύστημα είναι μηδενικές οι απώλειες; Κάποια δημοσίευση που να το αποδεικνύει αυτό; Γράφετε παραδείγματα τα οποία τα θεωρείτε αυταπόδεικτα. Αυτό παραδείγματος χάρη:* Δηλαδή αν είχαμε  κατάλυση σε ΚΣ θα θέλαμε 300W θέρμανση και 1 λτ νερό  κ  1 κιλό καταλύτη  σε 60 sec για 1 KW.  Αν η κατάλυση γίνεται κβαντικά  θα  θέλουμε στα 300W  θερμανση 1 κιλό καταλύτη και 1 κιλά νερό για 1 KW  σε 6  sec.  (Με τις  σχετικές αναλογίες).* Ποιές είναι οι ...σχετικές αναλογίες; Μπορούμε να δούμε τους τύπους και τα πειράματα που έγιναν και το αποδεικνύουν αυτό; Γιατί οι λέξεις κλειδιά στην απιθανολογία που γράψατε είναι: *κβαντική κατάλυση* και *σχετικές αναλογίες*. Αν υπάρχουν πειράματα που έγιναν σε κβαντικές καταλύσεις ( ... ) και μετρήθηκαν ...σχετικές αναλογίες μπορούμε να τα μάθουμε παρακαλώ; Αν δεν μπορούμε τότε συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό που γράψατε το βγάλατε από το μυαλό σας. Τα περισσότερα από όσα γράψατε είναι έτσι, στον αέρα, τα γράφετε λες και είναι αυταπόδεικτες θεωρίες. Για προσπαθήστε να τα κάνετε αλήθειες παρακαλώ με λίγη "σκληρή φυσική".

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ...η δημοσιευση των αποδεικτικων στοιχειων θα ειναι πολυ πιο επωδυνη για την "ομαδα" σας



Τι σας εμποδίζει να τα ...δημοσιεύσετε; Όσο δεν το κάνετε είναι απλά μια ανώνυμη απειλή.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> .....
> 
> Η "εφευρεση" λοιπον, σας το αποκαλυπτω τωρα, εχει υπαρξει ΜΙΑ μονο φορα (και τελευταια βεβαια) που επιχειρηθηκε να δοθει σε ειδικους για να ελεγχθει. 
> Οι ειδικοι που εκληθηκαν να αξιολογησουν την "εφευρεση" ηταν οι επιστημονες του EPO (european patent organization) μεταξυ των οποιων και ενας Ελληνας ,και οταν λεμε επιστημονες, εννοουμε ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ με πτυχια, διδακτορικα, διατριβες, ερευνητικο εργο και τεραστια καριερα που θα εκαναν ακομη και εναν καθηγητη πανεπιστημιου να ντρεπεται, ανθρωπους που ελεγχουν και εγκρινουν ολες τις ευρωπαϊκες πατεντες που δινονται σε ολους τους ευρωπαιους επιστημονες και εφευρετες αρα μαλλον λιγο ειδικοτερους στο να μπορουν να αξιολογουν "καινοτομιες" απο οτι εμεις 
> 
> ..... 
> 
> Αρα λοιπον δεν υπαρχει τιποτε το επιστημονικο και καμια εφευρεση, γι αυτο ακριβως και προσπαθειται να παρουσιαστει με τρυκακια, βλακειουλες, χαζομαρουλες , τενεκεδακια, λεντακια,γενικολογες δηθεν αναγνωρισεις απο στημενους πανελιστες και ταχυδακτυλουργικες αηδιουλες γιατι και οι ιδιοι γνωριζουν οτι οχι απλα δε βασιζεται πουθενα, σε καμια επιστημονικη βαση, το παραμυθι που πανε να πουλησουν αλλα και οτι δεν λειτουργει καν η "εφευρεση" που διαφημιζουν (με τον τροπο και τα αποτελεσματα που υποστηριζουν εννοειται). .....



Στη περίπτωση αυτή  το ερώτημα που προκύπτει  είναι, με ποιά λογική έδωσαν την "εφεύρεση" σε μια πραγματική επιστημονική επιτροπή προς αξιολόγηση γνωρίζοντας ότι είναι απάτη;

Και το άλλο ερώτημα είναι, τι επιδιώκει η "ομάδα" μπουκάροντας στο "ηλεκτρονικά" με τον καλό τον κακό και τον ... άσχετο (και ίσως έναν "κρυφό");

----------


## nick1974

> Και το άλλο ερώτημα είναι, τι επιδιώκει η "ομάδα" μπουκάροντας στο "ηλεκτρονικά" με τον καλό τον κακό και τον ... άσχετο (και ίσως έναν "κρυφό");



με βαση τις προσφατες πολιτικες εξελιξεις ισως η παρουσια των δυο τυπων εδω μεσα που προσπαθουν να ελαφρυνουν τα οσα λεμε παρουσιαζοντας τις μπαρουφες και τα τουβλα που αμολανε ως δηθεν επιστημονικο αντιλογο, *ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΘΩΑ,
* 


Αυτο κρατηστε το.

----------

nestoras (19-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Στη περίπτωση αυτή  το ερώτημα που προκύπτει  είναι, με ποιά λογική έδωσαν την "εφεύρεση" σε μια πραγματική επιστημονική επιτροπή προς αξιολόγηση γνωρίζοντας ότι είναι απάτη;



Μα ...δεν έδωσαν τίποτα! 'Η για να είμαστε σωστοί: δεν δίνεις κάποια ...συσκευή! Η διαδικασία είναι η ίδια όπως και εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Ορίστε: http://documents.epo.org/projects/ba...nt_2018_en.pdf Διάβασε στο σημείο που λέει: Items making up a European patent application ( σελίδα 21 ). Αντιγράφω για την οικονομία της κουβέντας: "A European patent application consists of *a request for the grant of a European patent*, a *description of the invention*, one or more *claims*, any *drawings* referred to in the description or claims, and an *abstract*"
Σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση ( δεκτές διορθώσεις ) τα εξής:
Μια αίτησηΠεριγραφήΑξίωσηΣχεδιαγράματαΠερίληψη 
Πουθενά δεν θέλει συσκευή με την φυσική έννοια της συσκευής και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς εννοεί ο *Πρωϊνος Χαφιές.* Μήπως θα μπορούσε να μας εξηγήσει ο ίδιος;

.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Τι σας εμποδίζει να τα ...δημοσιεύσετε; Όσο δεν το κάνετε είναι απλά μια ανώνυμη απειλή.



 απο ποτε ειναι απειλη η αναφορα σε αποδειξεις? Αν επιθυμει η "ομαδα" μπορει να αμφισβητησει την αληθεια της πληροφοριας, ισα ισα, την προκαλω κι ολας  :Smile:   Ας την αμφισβητησουν λοιπον για να δουμε ποιος λεει αληθεια . Μεχρι τοτε ενα μικρο τιπ (με καλυμενα πολλα προσωπικα στοιχεια για ευνοητους λογους)







EDIT(leosedf): Αφαιρέθηκε συννημένο αρχείο, αναφορά χρήστη

----------


## George Pap

Τώρα μάλιστα. Μετά από άπειρες συζητήσεις, από υγραέρια έως κβαντομηχανική, ήρθε ο Πρωϊνός Κουβάς να μας κάνει την μεγάλη αποκάλυψη.
ΔΕΝ ΕΞΕΤΑΖΟΥΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΒΡΕ ΖΩΟΝ ΜΕ ΓΥΑΛΙΑ. ΣΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Τώρα μάλιστα. Μετά από άπειρες συζητήσεις, από υγραέρια έως κβαντομηχανική, ήρθε ο Πρωϊνός Κουβάς να μας κάνει την μεγάλη αποκάλυψη.
> ΔΕΝ ΕΞΕΤΑΖΟΥΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΒΡΕ ΖΩΟΝ ΜΕ ΓΥΑΛΙΑ. ΣΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ.



 αγχωθηκατε κυριε Παπ? ξυδι

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τώρα μάλιστα. Μετά από άπειρες συζητήσεις, από υγραέρια έως κβαντομηχανική,



Μην ξεχνάμε κύριε Γεώργιε ότι την κβαντομηχανική την ανέφερε ( και συνεχίζει ) ο κύριος Sot Pap! Ο οποίος φυσικά παραδέχτηκε και άλλα ...ωραία. Ότι δεν λειτουργεί η ( δήθεν ) συσκευή έτσι όπως λέει ...δημόσια ( !! ) ο Ζωγράφος. Ότι είναι induction heater. Ότι είναι αεικίνητο ( αφού Pout+απώλειες σε ΚΣ > Pin )... Θέλετε μια πλήρη λίστα με όσα έχει ( μέχρι τώρα ) ισχυριστεί ο κύριος Sot Pap για να μην τα μπερδεύετε και νομίζετε ότι τα είπε / έγραψε άλλος;

----------


## George Pap

> αγχωθηκατε κυριε Παπ? ξυδι



Τι να αγχωθώ, βρε τούβλο, που πέταξες την κοτσάνα του αιώνα. Εξετάζει συκευές και προϊόντα το EPO;
ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΖ. ΚΑΜΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ!

----------


## nick1974

> ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΖ. ΚΑΜΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ!




εεεε... το κοινο σου ηδη σε εχει κλασμενο με τοση αντιεπιστημονικη μπαρουφολογια που αραδιασες κι εσυ κι ο αλλος απιθανος τυπος, ο φυσικος με τα αποδοτικα φωτονια!!!! Οσο αμορφωτοι και να ναι κατι καταλαβαν...
Οι μονοι που παρακολουθουμε ειμαστε εμεις κι εμεις (που, ε, δε σε θεωρουμε και το οτι καλυτερο), και αυτοι που σε στειλαν να παριστανεις το χρησιμο ηλιθιο.

----------


## George Pap

> Μην ξεχνάμε κύριε Γεώργιε ότι την κβαντομηχανική την ανέφερε ( και συνεχίζει ) ο κύριος Sot Pap! Ο οποίος φυσικά παραδέχτηκε και άλλα ...ωραία. Ότι δεν λειτουργεί η ( δήθεν ) συσκευή έτσι όπως λέει ...δημόσια ( !! ) ο Ζωγράφος. Ότι είναι induction heater. Ότι είναι αεικίνητο ( αφού Pout+απώλειες σε ΚΣ > Pin )... Θέλετε μια πλήρη λίστα με όσα έχει ( μέχρι τώρα ) ισχυριστεί ο κύριος Sot Pap για να μην τα μπερδεύετε και νομίζετε ότι τα είπε / έγραψε άλλος;



Ναι τώρα άλλαξε κουβέντα ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Τι να αγχωθώ, βρε τούβλο, που πέταξε την κοτσάνα του αιώνα. Εξετάζει συκευές και προϊόντα το EPO;
> ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΖ. ΚΑΜΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ!



Εγω σε αντιθεση με εσας, επειδη εχω ηθος σε αντιθεση με εσας, σας ευχαριστω που επιβεβαιωσατε αμεσως την πληροφορια που εδωσα
1. οτι οντως απευθυνθηκε στον EPO η "oμαδα" και εφαγε τα μουτρα της
2. οτι οντως δεν υφισταται καμια καινοτομος επιστημονικη θεωρητικη βαση (αυτο που λετε εσεις "στα χαρτια") πανω στην οποια βασιζεται η ΜΠΟΥΡΔΑ

καμαρωστε λοιπον το ηθος των υποστηρικτων του ΠΖ, αυτων που θελουν κι ολας να σας σωσουν!

----------


## George Pap

> εεεε... το κοινο σου ηδη σε εχει κλασμενο με τοση αντιεπιστημονικη μπαρουφολογια που αραδιασες κι εσυ κι ο αλλος απιθανος τυπος. Οσο αμορφωτοι και να ναι κατι καταλαβαν...
> Οι μονοι που παρακολουθουμε ειμαστε εμεις κι εμεις και αυτοι που σε στειλαν να παριστανεις το χρησιμο ηλιθιο.



ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ναι τώρα άλλαξε κουβέντα ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ



Πώς ακριβώς αλλάζω κουβέντα κύριε Γεώργιε; Τα χαιρετίσματά μου στον φίλο σας! Αμφισβητείτε ότι αυτα που έγραψα τα δήλωσε ο κύριος Sot Pap;

----------


## George Pap

> Εγω σε αντιθεση με εσας, επειδη εχω ηθος σε αντιθεση με εσας, σας ευχαριστω που επιβεβαιωσατε αμεσως την πληροφορια που εδωσα
> 1. οτι οντως απευθυνθηκε στον EPO η "oμαδα" και εφαγε τα μουτρα της
> 2. οτι οντως δεν υφισταται καμια καινοτομος επιστημονικη θεωρητικη βαση (αυτο που λετε εσεις "στα χαρτια") πανω στην οποια βασιζεται η ΜΠΟΥΡΔΑ
> 
> καμαρωστε λοιπον το ηθος των υποστηρικτων του ΠΖ, αυτων που θελουν κι ολας να σας σωσουν!



Ο ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ. ΧΑΣΑΜΕ.
Καλή σας νύχτα.

----------


## kioan

George Pap, καταλαβαίνω πως δεν έχεις τι άλλο να πεις, αλλά τα μπινελίκια σε κάθε σου μήνυμα δεν βοηθάνε την συζήτηση. Ηρέμησε λίγο... 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ



ισως αν μιλουσαμε για κεντημα να τα πηγαινες τελεια, αλλα κριμα δεν ξερω απο κεντημα οποτε λεω να παραμεινω στο κραξιμο αυτης της μαλακιας του πολυαγαπημενου σου εφευρετοπιθικου μια και αυτο ειναι το θεμα.
Εσυ αν θες μπορεις να μας πεις για τα μυστικα της σταυροβελονιας

----------


## nick1974

> Ο ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ. ΧΑΣΑΜΕ.
> Καλή σας νύχτα.





+10000000000 για την παραδοχη

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

ειδατε ολοι πως ενα απλο στοιχειο οδηγησε τον κυριο Παπ να χασει την ψυχραιμια του...

το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι δεν ξερουν και οτι δηθεν ψαχνονται "επιστημονικως", μια χαρα γνωριζουν τι απατεωνιες διαφημιζουν! Γιαυτο και το μονο που ξερουν να κανουν ειναι να βριζουν και να απειλουν οποιον τους χαλαει το παραμυθι.

ΚΑΜΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ο κύριος Γεώργιος ( George Pap ) βλέποντας πιθανόν τον κύριο Sot Pap να αποδομεί σε κάθε του ανάρτηση το ποίημα Ζωγράφου παραθέτοντας από induction heating μέχρι κβαντομηχανική και ενθαλπία έως το τέρμα: "Λειτουργεί αλλά όχι όπως λέει δημόσια ο Ζωγράφος" δεν ξέρει / δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει και άρχισε τον κύκλο των βρισιών και των προσβολών. Κάθε φορά που πατά το κουμπί Υποβολή εύχεται από μέσα του να ήταν αρκετά προσβλητικά αυτά που έγραψε για να τον αποπέμψουν από εδώ και να το κάνει σημαία του, αλλά βλέπω αρκετή υπομονή από τους διαχειριστές! Αυτό είναι καλό! Είναι καλό γιατί δεν τον κάνουν ...μαρτυρα και γιατί έτσι ( ναι θα γράψω κακία τώρα... ) εκνευρίζεται περισσότερο ο κύριος Γεώργιος.

----------


## nick1974

> ειδατε ολοι πως ενα απλο στοιχειο οδηγησε τον κυριο Παπ να χασει την ψυχραιμια του...




την ψυχραιμια τους την εχουν χασει απ την ωρα που πατησαν εδω μεσα, αλλα προφανως "επρεπε" να το κανουν... ...ποιος ξερει γιατι? (μονο υποθεσεις μπορουμε να κανουμε).
Κι οι δυο τους ξεβρακωθηκαν με τις αντιεπιστημονικες αλλα επιστημονικοφανεις ασυναρτησιες (ειδικα εκεινα τα αποδοτικα φωτονια θα μεινουν στην ιστορια)

----------


## George Pap

> George Pap, καταλαβαίνω πως δεν έχεις τι άλλο να πεις, αλλά τα μπινελίκια σε κάθε σου μήνυμα δεν βοηθάνε την συζήτηση. Ηρέμησε λίγο... 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν να γίνει αυτό όταν  βγαίνει ένας αγράμματος να σου κάνει την αποκάλυψη του αιώνα ότι δηλαδή πήγε η ομάδα την συσκευή να την εξετάσει η EPO και την απέρριψε. Και αντί να τον κράξετε ομαδικώς αλλάζετε κουβέντα.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> την ψυχραιμια τους την εχουν χασει απ την ωρα που πατησαν εδω μεσα, αλλα προφανως "επρεπε" να το κανουν... ...ποιος ξερει γιατι? (μονο υποθεσεις μπορουμε να κανουμε).
> Κι οι δυο τους ξεβρακωθηκαν με τις αντιεπιστημονικες αλλα επιστημονικοφανεις ασυναρτησιες (ειδικα εκεινα τα αποδοτικα φωτονια θα μεινουν στην ιστορια)



δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι θρασσος, αφελεια ή κατι αλλο αυτο που τους οδηγει να καταφευγουν σε τετοιες αυτοκτονικες λυσεις. Δεν ειναι παντως οι μονοι που τα κανουν, που να δειτε τους οπαδους Σωρρα να την πεφτουν σε οικονομολογους, τραπεζικους, κλπ και να τους σουρνουν τα μυρια οσα επειδη δεν "καταλαβαινουν" τα ¨χρηματοπιστωτικα εργαλεια" τους και τα χαρακτηριζουν μπουρδες. Κι εκει (απο οτι ειδα και εδω) η καταληξη ειναι το σιγουρακι του χαρακτηρισμου καθε αμφισβητια ως γερμανοτσολια προδοτη που δε θελει το καλο της χωρας  :Lol: 

Το ανησυχητικο ειναι οτι δυστυχως και στις δυο περιπτωσεις , εμπλεκονται και επιστημονες, νομικοι, κλπ οι οποιοι ειτε απο υπερβαλλοντα ζηλο, ειτε απο απελπισια, ειτε ακομη και απο προσωπικες επιδιωξεις, δινουν αλλοθι με την παρουσια τους σε τετοιους τσαρλατανους....

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν να γίνει αυτό όταν  βγαίνει ένας αγράμματος να σου κάνει την αποκάλυψη του αιώνα ότι δηλαδή πήγε η ομάδα την συσκευή να την εξετάσει η EPO και την απέρριψε. Και αντί να τον κράξετε ομαδικώς αλλάζετε κουβέντα.



παιζει ρολο αν την απερριψε χωρις καν να τη δει καθως ολες οι ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ που τσαμπουνατε τοσες μερες εδω περα και βαφτιζετε θεωριες δε στεκουν πουθενα? Ηθελα να ξερα, δε ντρεπεστε καθολου κυριε Παπ?  Τι ειναι αυτο στο οποιο τελικα αποσκοπειτε ωστε να μην θετετε ενα οριο στην προσωπικη σας ξεφτιλα? Ποιος σας εταξε τι επιτελους και εχετε γινει ταλιμπαν της παπαρολογιας?

----------


## nick1974

> Το ανησυχητικο ειναι οτι δυστυχως και στις δυο περιπτωσεις , εμπλεκονται και επιστημονες, νομικοι, κλπ οι οποιοι ειτε απο υπερβαλλοντα ζηλο, ειτε απο απελπισια, ειτε ακομη και απο προσωπικες επιδιωξεις, δινουν αλλοθι με την παρουσια τους σε τετοιους τσαρλατανους....



και στις δυο περιπτωσεις οπως κι εσυ ξερεις εμπλεκονται εκτος απ τον τριανταφυλλοπουλο  ΚΑΙ πολιτικοι...
Περιεργες μερες βρηκαν τουτοι να ρθουν εδω παντως... (ασχετα αν εχουν γινει εντελως ρομπα οπως ηταν φυσικο κι επομενο)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ειδατε ολοι πως ενα απλο στοιχειο οδηγησε τον κυριο Παπ να χασει την ψυχραιμια του...



Ποιό ακριβώς είναι αυτό το ...απλό στοιχείο; Το ότι ο ευρωπαϊκός οργανισμός αρνήθηκε την πατέντα; Ε και; Έτσι κι αλλιώς και ο ΟΒΙ ( Οργανισμός Βιομηχανικής Ιδιοκτησίας ) που έδωσε την ...Ελληνική πατέντα το έκανε με μερικά αστεράκια! Ότι δηλαδή δεν είναι πρωτότυπη 100% εφεύρεση αλλά στηρίζεται σε άλλες. Η παραχώρηση πατέντας επίσης δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα και επιστημονικό έλεγχο της ορθότητας της θεωρίας! Για αυτό και πήρε την Ελληνική πατέντα...

----------

kioan (19-10-18)

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> και στις δυο περιπτωσεις οπως κι εσυ ξερεις εμπλεκονται εκτος απ τον τριανταφυλλοπουλο  ΚΑΙ πολιτικοι...
> Περιεργες μερες βρηκαν τουτοι να ρθουν εδω παντως... (ασχετα αν εχουν γινει εντελως ρομπα οπως ηταν φυσικο κι επομενο)



δεν γνωριζω τι ακριβως μπορει να περιμεναν, ισως απλα να ηταν υπεραισιοδοξοι οτι θα πεταγαν εδω μεσα εκατο ασχετες θεωριες και θα σας κομπλαραν..... οπως αποδειχθηκε παντως περιτρανα με την σημερινη συνδρομη μου, ηξερε πολυ καλα ο κυριος Παπ πως οι δηθεν θεωριες που επαναλαμβανει εδω περα εχουν ηδη εξεταστει απο ειδικους και εχουν απορριφθει και ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΥΒΕ, αυτο σημαινει σιγουρα οτι γνωριζει πολυ καλα οτι ΨΕΥΔΕΤΑΙ δημοσια και το πραττει με πληρη συνειδηση!

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Ποιό ακριβώς είναι αυτό το ...απλό στοιχείο; Το ότι ο ευρωπαϊκός οργανισμός αρνήθηκε την πατέντα; Ε και; Έτσι κι αλλιώς και ο ΟΒΙ ( Οργανισμός Βιομηχανικής Ιδιοκτησίας ) που έδωσε την ...Ελληνική πατέντα το έκανε με μερικά αστεράκια! Ότι δηλαδή δεν είναι πρωτότυπη 100% εφεύρεση αλλά στηρίζεται σε άλλες. Η παραχώρηση πατέντας επίσης δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα και επιστημονικό έλεγχο της ορθότητας της θεωρίας! Για αυτό και πήρε την Ελληνική πατέντα...



 Ε φανταστειτε ποσο πιο κραυγαλεα ηταν η ανεπαρκεια ακομη και της περιγραφης της "εφευρεσης" που ο ευρωπαϊκος οργανισμος δεν τους εβαλε καν σε συζητηση, γεγονος που οπως αποδειχθηκε γνωριζε ο κυριος παπ αλλα "ξεχασε" να σας το αναφερει και που βεβαια τον εκανε να χασει τελειως την ψυχραιμια του επειδη το   αποκαλυψα. Τελως παντων επειδη τυγχανει να εχω μιλησει προσωπικα και εγγραφως  με ανθρωπους του οργανισμου, και η δικη τους γνωμη ειναι αυτη που περιγραφεταιι στο email που εβαλα πριν.  Αν θεωρειτε μικρο πραγμα παντως την απορριψη εστω και σε θεωρητικη βαση απο εναν αξιοπιστο και ουδετερο οργανισμο, ολης της θεωρητικης παραφιλολογιας πανω στην οποια επιχειρείται να στηθει η απατη της δωρεαν ενεργειας απο την "ομαδα", τοτε μαλλον εχουμε τελειως διαφορετικο τροπο αξιολογησης των δεδομενων.

----------


## leosedf

> Τι να αγχωθώ, βρε τούβλο, που πέταξες την κοτσάνα του αιώνα. Εξετάζει συκευές και προϊόντα το EPO;
> ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΖ. ΚΑΜΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ!



Πολέμιοι? Εμείς από χόμπι το κάνουμε στον ελεύθερο μας χρόνο.





> Ο ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ. ΧΑΣΑΜΕ.
> Καλή σας νύχτα.



Είχατε χάσει ήδη όταν ανοίχτηκε το θέμα αυτό εδώ. Απλά άργησες να το πάρεις χαμπάρι.





> Κάθε φορά που πατά το κουμπί Υποβολή εύχεται από μέσα του να ήταν αρκετά προσβλητικά αυτά που έγραψε για να τον αποπέμψουν από εδώ και να το κάνει σημαία του, αλλά βλέπω αρκετή υπομονή από τους διαχειριστές! Αυτό είναι καλό! Είναι καλό γιατί δεν τον κάνουν ...μαρτυρα και γιατί έτσι ( ναι θα γράψω κακία τώρα... ) εκνευρίζεται περισσότερο ο κύριος Γεώργιος.



Πάντα μου αρέσει να όταν το αφήνουμε, γίνονται περισσότερο ρεζίλια από μόνοι τους. Άλλωστε είναι και διασκεδαστικό κάθε μέρα περιμένω να δω σαν να βλέπω next top model (αν και εκεί έχει πιο ωραία κωλ... χμ)





> την ψυχραιμια τους την εχουν χασει απ την ωρα που πατησαν εδω μεσα, αλλα προφανως "επρεπε" να το κανουν... ...ποιος ξερει γιατι? (μονο υποθεσεις μπορουμε να κανουμε).
> Κι οι δυο τους ξεβρακωθηκαν με τις αντιεπιστημονικες αλλα επιστημονικοφανεις ασυναρτησιες (ειδικα εκεινα τα αποδοτικα φωτονια θα μεινουν στην ιστορια)



ΕΞΥΠΝΑ ΦΩΤΟΝΙΑ μην το διαστρεβλώνουμε. :Lol: 





> Προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν να γίνει αυτό όταν  βγαίνει ένας αγράμματος να σου κάνει την αποκάλυψη του αιώνα ότι δηλαδή πήγε η ομάδα την συσκευή να την εξετάσει η EPO και την απέρριψε. Και αντί να τον κράξετε ομαδικώς αλλάζετε κουβέντα.



Ναι είδαμε και εσάς τους μορφωμένους, χαμένοι στο διάστημα σαν τους συνωμοσιολόγους, κβαντικό εκείνο, το άλλο, φωτόνια, πολυμερικές μεμβράνες και διάφορες άλλες πατάτες φαντασίας.


Ήταν διασκεδαστικό όσο κράτησε πάντως.

----------


## leosedf

Τέλος πάντων  Παπ τι έγινε? Φάγαμε πίτα από τον EPO? Δεν το αναρτήσατε στο hellagen (any news is good news) κρίμα ρει, περιμένει τόσος κόσμος. Αν και εκεί μέσα το καταντήσαν σαν ειδησεογραφικό σαιτ, πιο εύκολο είναι να μάθεις για τον καιρό παρά για τους τενεκέδες. Κανένα φράγκο μάζεψε ο μουστάκιας η τα παίρνει μόνο πριβέ και δεν φαίνονται?
http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/567-%CF...3%CE%BC%CE%B1/

http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/497-%CE...C%CE%BF%CF%83/

----------


## George Pap

> Ήταν διασκεδαστικό όσο κράτησε πάντως.



Δεν τελείωσε εδώ. Θα συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε επιστημονικά με αυτούς που μπορούν.
Εσύ θα μιλάς με τον άλλον τον Τυμβωρύχο τον ποδηλάτη, με τον Ψυχάκια και με το Πρωϊνό Αρκούδι. Έχετε το ίδιο επίπεδο.

----------


## osek

> Δεν τελείωσε εδώ. Θα συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε επιστημονικά με αυτούς που μπορούν.



Ποιος ακριβώς μιλάει επιστημονικά; Εσείς; Ο Sot pap; Ο ΠΖ;
 :hahahha:   :hahahha:   :hahahha: 

Άντε εμείς είμαστε τσοπάνηδες και δεν μπορούμε να αντιληφθούμε την τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου.
Γιατί δεν ακολουθείται ο επιστημονικός δρόμος με δημοσιεύσεις...;

----------


## George Pap

> Ποιος ακριβώς μιλάει επιστημονικά; Εσείς; Ο Sot pap; Ο ΠΖ;
>   
> 
> Άντε εμείς είμαστε τσοπάνηδες και δεν μπορούμε να αντιληφθούμε την τεχνολογία Ζωγράφου.
> Γιατί δεν ακολουθείται ο επιστημονικός δρόμος με δημοσιεύσεις...;



Όχι κε Σωκράτη δεν είστε τσοπάνης.
Τσοπάνης είναι ο Αποτυχημένος Χαφιές, που έκανε την φοβερή αποκάλυψη ότι ο ΠΖ πήγε την συσκευή στο EPO και την απορρίψανε!!!
Τσοπάνης είναι ο φίλος του που του αποκάλυψε αυτό το φοβερό μυστικό!!! Ο οποίος φίλος του προφανώς κάνει putzen (=καθαρίζει γραφεία) στο EPO στο Μόναχο απέναντι από το ποταμό Isar. Προφανώς είναι ο ίδιος που είχε κάνει μανούρα στη Ζούγκλα, παίρνοντας τηλέφωνα σε μια εκπομπή και λέγοντας αρλούμπες. Τον είχε κράξει άγρια τότε ο ΜΤ.

----------


## kioan

> Δεν τελείωσε εδώ. Θα συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε επιστημονικά με αυτούς που μπορούν.



Δηλαδή θα αποχωρήσεις από την συζήτηση;  :Huh: 

Πάντως ακόμα και η απλή παράθεση γεγονότων από άτομα που τα είδαν (όπως πχ το κουτάκι που είδες στο σπίτι του ΠΖ), βοηθάει την εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων από τους υπόλοιπους. Τα μόνα που δεν θέλουμε είναι βρισιές και προσπάθειες απομάκρυνσης της συζήτησης από το θέμα της.







> Ο οποίος φίλος του προφανώς κάνει putzen (=καθαρίζει γραφεία) στο EPO στο Μόναχο απέναντι από το ποταμό Isar.



Κλασικό αστείο μεταξύ δεκάχρονων μαθητών Γερμανικών, πάντα τους προκαλεί γελάκια. Ωριμάζουν όμως στην πορεία και δεν γελάει κανένας τους καναδυό χρόνια αργότερα.

Διακρίνω μια μεγαλύτερη έφεση στα Γερμανικά σε σχέση με τα Αγγλικά και καλή γνώση της περιοχής. Γνωρίζουμε αν εκεί απέναντι από το Isar Fluss, έχουν ακουστά τίποτα για "braunes Gas" ή αν του έχουν δώσει πατέντα;  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Όχι κε Σωκράτη δεν είστε τσοπάνης.
> Τσοπάνης είναι ο Αποτυχημένος Χαφιές, που έκανε την φοβερή αποκάλυψη ότι ο ΠΖ πήγε την συσκευή στο EPO και την απορρίψανε!!!
> Τσοπάνης είναι ο φίλος του που του αποκάλυψε αυτό το φοβερό μυστικό!!! Ο οποίος φίλος του προφανώς κάνει putzen (=καθαρίζει γραφεία) στο EPO στο Μόναχο απέναντι από το ποταμό Isar. Προφανώς είναι ο ίδιος που είχε κάνει μανούρα στη Ζούγκλα, παίρνοντας τηλέφωνα σε μια εκπομπή και λέγοντας αρλούμπες. Τον είχε κράξει άγρια τότε ο ΜΤ.



φαντασου, μεχρι και οι "καθαριστριες" του Μοναχου εχουν μεγαλυτερη επιστημονικη επαρκεια απο σας και πεταξαν στα σκουπιδια τις μπουρδοθεωριες που πηγατε να τους πουλησετε  :Lol:  πως να μην εχουν βεβαια καθως και ενα παιδακι του νηπιαγωγειου να βαλεις , θα το πιασουν τα γελια οταν του πουν οτι σε ενα κυβικο (!!!) μεταλλικο διατρητο δοχειο που τα τοιχωματα του συγκρατωνται απο αλουμινοταινιες ,οτι εκει μεσα υπαρχουν πιεσεις 20 bar και χρειαζεται κι ολας ειδικος αποσυμπιεστης για να τις ελλατωσει :Lol:  μονο αγραμματοι επιστημονες του κωλου, με μηδενικη επαφη με τις επιστημες αλλα και τις πρακτικες εφαρμογες,  με πτυχια που μαλλον αγορασαν με το κιλο απο καποιο παζαρι μπορουν στα αληθεια να τολμουν να υποστηριζουν οτι ολα αυτα ειναι αληθινα και οτι υπαρχει κι ολας και θεωρια απο πισω!  Ελεος , εχει πονεσει ο εγκεφαλος μας με τα ΤΟΥΒΛΑ ανοησιας σας! 

Μου χρωστατε ομως καποιες απαντησεις που συνεχως αποφευγετε να δωσετε
1. αφου ο EPO πεταξε στα σκουπιδια τις ψευτοθεωριες σας, γιατι εξακολουθειτε να ερχεστε εδω και να προσπαθειτε να κανετε κατηχηση για αυτες?
2. Αφου γνωριζατε απο την αρχη οτι ο EPO απερριψε την ψευτοθεωρια σας, γιατι το αποκρυπτετε τοσο απο εδω οσο και απο τις σελιδες της "εφευρεσης"?
3. Αν ο EPO ειναι απλα ενας απαξιωμενος οργανισμος που δουλευουν καθαριστριες, γιατι σας εκαιγε τοσο πολυ να κατοχυρωσετε εκει τις μπουρδοθεωριες σας εξ αρχης?
4. Εμεις ειπατε οτι τα παιρνουμε απο τις πετρελαϊκες, εσεις απο που τα παιρνετε και με ποιο ανταλλαγμα για να προσπαθειτε με τοσο φανατισμο να κατηχησετε κοσμο στην ψευτοθπαραθρησκευτικη σας σεχτα ακομη και οταν βλεπετε οτι σας εχουνε πιασει με τη γιδα στην πλατη? 

Προφανως καταλαβαινετε οτι ειναι αστειο να ισχυριστειτε οτι ενας αγραμματος, αξεστος, φασιστας, αληταρας που στις 5 κουβεντες που λεει οι 7 ειναι μπινελικια εχει οποιαδηποτε σχεση με κοινωνικες ευαισθησιες και ανωτερα ιδεωδη  :Smile:  Αλλα παλι εχουμε συνηθισει στα "αστεια" σας...

----------


## osek

> Όχι κε Σωκράτη δεν είστε τσοπάνης.
> Τσοπάνης είναι ο Αποτυχημένος Χαφιές, που έκανε την φοβερή αποκάλυψη ότι ο ΠΖ πήγε την συσκευή στο EPO και την απορρίψανε!!!
> Τσοπάνης είναι ο φίλος του που του αποκάλυψε αυτό το φοβερό μυστικό!!! Ο οποίος φίλος του προφανώς κάνει putzen (=καθαρίζει γραφεία) στο EPO στο Μόναχο απέναντι από το ποταμό Isar. Προφανώς είναι ο ίδιος που είχε κάνει μανούρα στη Ζούγκλα, παίρνοντας τηλέφωνα σε μια εκπομπή και λέγοντας αρλούμπες. Τον είχε κράξει άγρια τότε ο ΜΤ.




Και πάλι η μπάλα στην εξέδρα...
Σε αυτό το φόρουμ ήρθατε να υποστηρίξετε ακριβώς τί, πώς και αλήθεια *γιατί*;
Ότι η εφεύρεση του ΠΖ ειναι πραγματική, ενώ δεν την έχετε εξετάσει καν και έχετε αρκεστεί σε μια επίδειξη. 
Ότι σε κβαντικό επίπεδο η ΑΔΕ καταργείται κάπως μαγικά και ...αυταπόδεικτα. (σύμφωνα με τον Sot pap)
Και όλα αυτά για το καλό της χώρας; Της ανθρωπότητας;
Και τόσα χρόνια (δεκαετίες?) που ο ΠΖ ασχολείται με αυτό το έργο ζωής γιατί δεν μοιράζει 5-6 τέτοιες συσκευές σε άπορα νοικοκυριά, να βουλώσει στόματα;

----------


## Sot pap

> Παρόλαυτά, μια απάντηση για αυτό:
> 
> την περιμένω.



Σημαντικα φορτία εννοὠ θερμικά φορτία (Ξέχασα να το γράψω). Δηλαδή όταν η συσκευή περιέχει Induction heater της περιγραφή σας, το τμήμα της που δεν είναι σε επαφή με το νερό, θα πρέπει να ζεσταίνεται, πράγμα που δεν εμφανίσθηκε έως τώρα τουλάχιστον.  

Λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθώ τις συζήτησεις άμεσα, όπου μπορώ θα συμμετέχω όμως.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν τελείωσε εδώ. Θα συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε επιστημονικά με αυτούς που μπορούν.



Αμήν και πότε!;
Θα πρέπει όμως να οριοθετήσουμε το: επιστημονικά. Μήπως σημαίνει θα βρίζουμε και θα προσβάλλουμε όταν και όποτε θελουμε; Έχω γράψει ότι καλό θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα είδος ερωτο-απαντήσεων. Να ρωτήσω δυο πράγματα λοιπον ( συγγνώμη κύριε Sot Pap αν δεν είναι 5 λέξεις μόνο... ):
*Συκευή η οποία εκμεταλεύεται την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας με το περιβάλλον είναι ή δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή;**Συσκευή η οποία έχει ήδη απόδοση 100% και παίρνει ενέργεια και από το περιβάλλον λόγω διαφορά θερμοκρασίας και μπορεί να φτάσει ( λέμε τώρα... ) και στο 102% σε ποια ακριβώς επιστημονική αρχή στηρίζεται; Είναι νέα φυσική; Πού μπορούμε να δούμε αυτή την νέα φυσική; Αυτά που δημοσίευσε σαν ...Ηλεκτροφασματική θεωρία1 ο Ζωγράφος είναι αντιγραφές από σχολικά βιβλία άρα όχι νέα φυσική!*
Προσπαθήστε να απαντήσετε χωρίς ...βρισιές; Σας παρακαλώ;

*1* Δεν ...κινδυνεύει η εφεύρεση από την δημοσίευση της θεωρίας. Ίσα - ίσα! Θα βουλώσει τα στόματα κάποιων με πρώτο και κύριο ...εμένα!







> Δηλαδή όταν η συσκευή περιέχει *Induction heater της περιγραφή σας*, το τμήμα της που δεν είναι σε επαφή με το νερό, θα πρέπει να ζεσταίνεται, πράγμα που δεν εμφανίσθηκε έως τώρα τουλάχιστον.



Μα εσείς ο ίδιος δεν παραδεχτήκατε ότι είναι induction heater χαμηλής ισχύος; Υπάρχουν ...διαφορετικά είδη induction heater; Ξέρετε ειλικρινά πώς και γιατί λειτουργεί ένα induction heater; Μη! Mη! Σας παρακαλώ πολύ μην γράψετε για ...κβαντικό induction heater!  :frown:

----------


## Sot pap

> Μα εσείς ο ίδιος δεν παραδεχτήκατε ότι είναι induction heater χαμηλής ισχύος; Υπάρχουν ...διαφορετικά είδη induction heater; Ξέρετε ειλικρινά πώς και γιατί λειτουργεί ένα induction heater; Μη! Mη! Σας παρακαλώ πολύ μην γράψετε για ...κβαντικό induction heater!



Η απόλυτη διαστροφή των πάντων! Χαρακτηριστικό βέβαια του ήθους που σε διακρίνει..

----------


## VaselPi

Το *concept* του Π.Ζ.

Το *concept* του Π.Ζ. είναι πολύ απλό: Παίρνω μία ποσότητα νερού, τι διασπώ «οικονομικά» σε οξυγόνο και υδρογόνο και στη συνέχεια, το υδρογόνο το αξιοποιώ, κερδίζοντας ενέργεια. Κατά του Π.Ζ, η φράση διασπώ «οικονομικά», σημαίνει διασπώ με ενέργεια μικρότερη από αυτή που εκλύεται όταν τα 2 αέρια αντιδρούν χημικώς. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι το *concept* αυτό συγκρούεται με το νόμο διατήρησης της ενέργειας; Καμία προσφυγή στα ραδιοκύματα, το συντονισμό, τους καταλύτες, την κβαντική κατάλυση κ.ο.κ, τη σύγκρουση αυτή δεν την αναιρεί. Επομένως, το *concept* αυτό είναι σκάρτο και ανέφικτο στην εφαρμογή. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (19-10-18), 

nestoras (19-10-18), 

nick1974 (19-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Η απόλυτη διαστροφή των πάντων! Χαρακτηριστικό βέβαια του ήθους που σε διακρίνει..



Αυτό τώρα είναι ...επιστημονική συζήτηση; Τι ακριβώς ...διαστρέφω κύριε Sot Pap; Και ποιό είναι το ...ήθος μου;
Ένα περίεργο πράγμα... Όταν κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν / δεν θέλουν να απαντήσουν κάνουν το θέμα ...προσωπικό! Ο κύριος Γεώργιος με έχει βρίσει, προσβάλει επί προσωπικού πάρα πολλές φορές! Και φυσικά καμιά απολύτως φορά δεν απάντησε επί της ουσίας. Τώρα ο κύριος Sot Pap έχει να γράψει για το ...ήθος μου!; Διαστρέφω τα πάντα... Όταν απλά επαναλαμβάνω αυτά που ο ίδιος έγραψε; Ή όταν ρωτάω για αυτά που έγραψε... Φυσικά και το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει από την στενή επιστημονική θεώρηση γιατί αυτοί το πήγαν εκεί που είναι τώρα, σε υβρεολόγιο, προσβολές επί προσωπικού και άλλα λόγια να αγαπιώμαστε. Ειλικρινά θα ήθελα μια απάντηση αν γίνεται κύριε Sot Pap για το ...ήθος μου. Αν δεν θέλετε εδώ δημόσια σε προσωπικό μήνυμα. Γιατί όταν σε ...επιστημονική συζήτηση το γυρνάς σε προσωπικές κατηγορίες τότε απλά σημαίνει δεν έχεις να πεις τίποτα. Κοινώς "ο πνιγμένος από τα μαλλιά του πιάνεται".
Έχετε αλλάξει δυο - τρεις φορές ...άποψη για το πως "λειτουργεί <όχι> έτσι όπως ισχυρίζεται ο Ζωγράφος δημόσια" η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση και επειδή προφανώς δεν έχετε βρει καμιά αρκετά βαρύγδουπη πτυχή της επιστήμης να αναφέρετε το γυρίζετε τώρα σε στοχευμένες κατηγορίες. Να ξέρετε όμως ότι δεν με αγγίζουν αυτά. Εδώ ο κύριος Γεώργιος με έχει πει μαλάκα τόσες φορές και ακόμη και τώρα μπορώ και χαμογελάω όταν το διαβάζω... Λέτε αυτό να είναι το ...ηθος μου;

----------


## SRF

https://www.banggood.com/2GAL8L-Copp...r_warehouse=CN
Αρχίσαμε την εξαγωγή της υπερτεχνολογίας... επιτέλους... βλέπω?

----------


## Sot pap

> Το *concept* του Π.Ζ.
> 
> Το *concept* του Π.Ζ. είναι πολύ απλό: Παίρνω μία ποσότητα νερού, τι διασπώ «οικονομικά» σε οξυγόνο και υδρογόνο και στη συνέχεια, το υδρογόνο το αξιοποιώ, κερδίζοντας ενέργεια. Κατά του Π.Ζ, η φράση διασπώ «οικονομικά», σημαίνει διασπώ με ενέργεια μικρότερη από αυτή που εκλύεται όταν τα 2 αέρια αντιδρούν χημικώς. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι το *concept* αυτό συγκρούεται με το νόμο διατήρησης της ενέργειας; Καμία προσφυγή στα ραδιοκύματα, το συντονισμό, τους καταλύτες, την κβαντική κατάλυση κ.ο.κ, τη σύγκρουση αυτή δεν την αναιρεί. Επομένως, το *concept* αυτό είναι σκάρτο και ανέφικτο στην εφαρμογή. 
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλειε, στο πείραμα των 2 σχισμών, εκπέμπουμε 2 ηλεκτρονία, μέσα από 2 σχισμές τα παρατηρούμε και *καταλήγουν* σε έναν αγωγό. θα έχει η δεν θα έχει 2 ενέργειες ηλεκτρονίων παραπάνω ο αγωγός?
Όταν δεν το παρατηρούμε, βλέπουμε πως μέσα από τις 2 σχισμές *καταλήγουν* τα 2 ηλεκτρόνια σε πολλαπλές θέσεις ηλεκτρονίων στον αγωγό.  Θα έχει η δεν θα έχει ο αγωγός 50 (πχ) ενέργειες ηλεκτρονίων παραπάνω ο αγωγός?  
Και φυσικά η ΑΔΕ είναι σωστό να χρησιμοποείται για μίξη κυμματικής σωματιδιακής κατάστασης?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nepomuk

> Ψάξτε λίγο το φαινόμενο της Μικροσπηλαίωσης.
> Θα επανέλθω.





Τωρα μας φωτισες , ειδικοτερα τους αδαεις. Στην επανοδο σου σχολιασε και αυτο :
"Επομένως, το *concept* αυτό είναι σκάρτο και ανέφικτο στην εφαρμογή. "
Βασίλειος. 						 

Δηλ μηπως το Ευρωπαικο Γραφειο Πατεντων ,απεριψε εντελως ,απο χερι , στα χαρτια το 
πονημα Ζωγραφου ,ως ΑΝΕΦΙΚΤΟ ; 
Ο Σπηλιοπουλος  , ο συνεταιρος διαπρεπης καθηγητης Νομικης,τι σας λεει ; Χρονια περασαν.

Ερχομενοι στα χωραφια σου και στα λημερια  σου,  Επιχειρηματολογησε - Πιθανολογησε 
για το Πενταστερο του Υδρογονου ΠΖ ,οπως και για τις μεταλλικες του ιδιοτητες  ,ποσο χρονο
διαρκουν ; Καποια sec ;  Σε αντιπαραβολη βεβαια  με το  περιφημο ,αλλα φευγαλεο- απιαστο , "Μεταλλικο 
Υδρογονο" του Χαρβαρντ .

Στη πραξη και για τον Λαουτζικο ,τι πρακτικες επιπτωσεις εχουν ολα  αυτα ;

----------


## George Pap

> Γνωρίζουμε αν εκεί απέναντι από το Isar Fluss, έχουν ακουστά τίποτα για "braunes Gas" ή αν του έχουν δώσει πατέντα;



Ναι ρε εξυπνάκια, είναι γνωστό το "braunes gas"
https://youtu.be/zSmOwAB11FE

----------


## kioan

> Βασίλειε, στο πείραμα των 2 σχισμών, εκπέμπουμε 2 ηλεκτρονία, μέσα από 2 σχισμές τα παρατηρούμε και *καταλήγουν* σε έναν αγωγό. θα έχει η δεν θα έχει 2 ενέργειες ηλεκτρονίων παραπάνω ο αγωγός?
> Όταν δεν το παρατηρούμε, βλέπουμε πως μέσα από τις 2 σχισμές *καταλήγουν* τα 2 ηλεκτρόνια σε πολλαπλές θέσεις ηλεκτρονίων στον αγωγό.  Θα έχει η δεν θα έχει ο αγωγός 50 (πχ) ενέργειες ηλεκτρονίων παραπάνω ο αγωγός?



Που ακριβώς στο πείραμα των 2 σχισμών λέει πως 2 ηλεκτρόνια αφήνουν πάνω απο 2 ίχνη; 
Αυτό ειναι εντελώς αυθαίρετο δικό σου συμπέρασμα που δεν ισχύει στην πραγματικότητα. Δεν παράγονται απο το πουθενά τα ηλεκτρόνια. 

Το πειραμα των 2 σχισμων όταν εγινε απελευθερωνοντας καθε φορά ένα μεμονωμένο ηλεκτρόνιο απο την πηγη, αυτο αφήνει ένα ίχνος αλλά σε διαφορετική θέση, σαν να ειχε αλληλεπιδράσει κυματικώς με τον εαυτό του. Αλλα παντα 1 ηλεκτρόνιο αφήνει 1 ίχνος (τα 2 θα αφηναν 2 ιχνη κ.ο.κ.)



Sent using Tapatalk

----------

VaselPi (20-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Βασίλειε, στο πείραμα των 2 σχισμών, εκπέμπουμε 2 ηλεκτρονία, μέσα από 2 σχισμές τα παρατηρούμε και *καταλήγουν* σε έναν αγωγό. θα έχει η δεν θα έχει 2 ενέργειες ηλεκτρονίων παραπάνω ο αγωγός?
> Όταν δεν το παρατηρούμε, βλέπουμε πως μέσα από τις 2 σχισμές *καταλήγουν* τα 2 ηλεκτρόνια σε πολλαπλές θέσεις ηλεκτρονίων στον αγωγό.  Θα έχει η δεν θα έχει ο αγωγός 50 (πχ) ενέργειες ηλεκτρονίων παραπάνω ο αγωγός?  
> Και φυσικά η ΑΔΕ είναι σωστό να χρησιμοποείται για μίξη κυμματικής σωματιδιακής κατάστασης?Ευχαριστώ



Μα δεν είναι έτσι το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών! Το πείραμα αυτό δείχνει την σκέδαση των ηλεκτρονίων στον χώρο και κατ' επέκταση τη ανάγκη αναγνώρισής τους σαν ...κύμα! Πότε και πού έγινε το πείραμα αυτό με τα ηλεκτρόνια να καταλήγουν σε ...αγωγό; 





> Θα έχει η δεν  θα έχει ο αγωγός 50 (πχ) ενέργειες ηλεκτρονίων παραπάνω ο αγωγός?



Φυσικά και ΔΕΝ θα έχει! Το συγκεκριμένο πείραμα δεν μετρά ενέργεια αλλά πιθανότητα! Πιθανότητα να είναι εδώ ή εκεί! "2 ενέργειες ηλεκτρονίων..." που γίνονται "5ο(πχ) ενέργειες..."; Δείξτε μας ένα πείραμα που έγινε / γίνεται αυτό! Πώς και με ποιό τρόπο το Α γίνεται 50 φορές μεγαλύτερο; Το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών απλά δείχνει ότι τα σωματίδια μπορούν να "εκφραστούν" σαν κύμματα και όχι ότι αν τα "εκφράσουμε" σαν κύμματα θα ...πολλαπλασιαστούν! Γιατί ουσιαστικά αυτό λέτε εσείς. Τι είναι το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα; Η κίνηση ελεύθερων ηλεκτρονίων. Άρα για εσάς αντί για 2 θα έχουμε ( από πού; ) ..50(πχ) ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια; Αυτό είναι η δικιά σας ...άποψη για το τι έδειξε το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών; Καταλαβαίνεται ότι αν ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα από τις βλακείες που έχει πει / έχει κάνει ο Ζωγράφος; Θα είχαμε μια συσκευή με ένα "κανόνι ηλεκτρονίων" και ένα τοίχωμα με 2 σχισμές απέναντι και ένα ...ανοιχτό αγώγο σε κάποια συσγκεκριμένη απόσταση. Θα ξεκινούσαμε το "κανόνι ηλεκτρονίων" μας και στον ανοιχτό αγωγό απέναντι θα πέρναμε ...πολλαπλάσιο ρεύμα! Τι την θέλουμε τη διασπαση του μορίου του νερού;

Έχετε αναφέρει δυο φορές το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών και την σκέδαση των ηλεκτρονίων για να ισχυριστείτε ότι η αρχή διατήρησης ενέργειας δεν ισχύει σε κβαντικό επίπεδο. Γιατί δεν τα δημοσιεύετε αυτά; Στείλτε τα σε κάποιο έγκριτο περιοδικό! Και όχι μόνο ισχυρίζεστε αυτό το τόσο εκπληκτικό πράγμα αλλά διαστρεβλώνετε και την ήδη υπάρχουσα φυσική. Ποτέ και σε κανένα εργαστήριο το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών δεν έδειξε την απίστευτη απιθανολογία που λέτε!

----------

kioan (20-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

Βρε παιδιά, ξαναδείτε  το πείραμα..
(όπου οθόνη προβολής,βάλτε αγωγό)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KytQIZg32f8

----------


## kioan

Πάμε πάλι πίσω στα βασικά:

*Πείραμα των δύο σχισμών: Δεύτερο παράδοξο: Ένα μοναχικό σωματίδιο φαίνεται να αλληλεπιδρά με τον εαυτό του
*



> Το πείραμα επαναλήφθηκε με τον περιορισμό να διέρχεται ένα μόνο σωματίδιο τη φορά από το σύστημα των δύο παράλληλων σχισμών. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται όταν φτάνει να βλέπει κανείς να αφήνεται ένα ίχνος κάθε τόσο στην οθόνη, πράγμα που σημαίνει πως *ένα μόνο ηλεκτρόνιο ή φωτόνιο έχει μπει και μετά έχει βγει από το σύστημα των δύο σχισμών*. Η λογική πρόθεση είναι πως, στην περίπτωση που το φαινόμενο της συμβολής οφείλεται σε αλληλεπίδραση των ηλεκτρονίων λόγω συγκρούσεων μεταξύ τους, με ένα ηλεκτρόνιο τη φορά δεν είναι δυνατή μια τέτοια αλληλεπίδραση και το ίχνος στην οθόνη θα εμφανίζει πλέον το αποτύπωμα των δύο σχισμών, δύο παράλληλες γραμμές που απλώς ξεθωριάζουν με την απόσταση.
> 
> 
> Ο ελιγμός αυτός αποδεικνύεται αναποτελεσματικός. Μετά από αρκετή ώρα, καθώς τα ίχνη των ηλεκτρονίων *αθροίζονται* στην οθόνη, εμφανίζεται και πάλι συμβολή. Κάθε ένα ηλεκτρόνιο φαίνεται σαν να έχει περάσει και από τις δύο σχισμές, κάνοντας συμβολή με τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό. Μαθηματικά, όλο αυτό εμφανίζεται ακόμα πιο παράδοξο· η μαθηματική περιγραφή του φαινομένου εμφανίζεται ως η επαλληλία των πιθανοτήτων να περνά το ηλεκτρόνιο από τη μία μόνο σχισμή, από την άλλη, από τις δύο μαζί και από καμία, ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## leosedf

Και η γιαγιά μου στο χωριό καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν παίρνεις περισσότερα ηλεκτρόνια στην άλλη μεριά αλλά σε διαφορετικά σημεία.
Έλα εντάξει πες ότι δεν πήγες καν σχολείο.

----------

kioan (20-10-18), 

VaselPi (20-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Ναι ρε εξυπνάκια, είναι γνωστό το "braunes gas"
> https://youtu.be/zSmOwAB11FE



Τι ήρθες να μας αποδείξεις; Πως αναφλέγεται το HHO; Και μας έβαλες και video στα Γερμανικά για να ψαρώσουμε;
Μήπως έχεις και κάποιο σχόλιο σχετικά με το ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος που να το αποκαλεί "καφέ αέριο" πέρα από κάτι αγράμματους βλακάκους οι οποίοι νομίζουν ότι η μετάφραση του "Brown's gas" είναι "καφέ αέριο" αντί για "αέριο του Μπράουν"  :hahahha:

----------


## Sot pap

> Και η γιαγιά μου στο χωριό καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν παίρνεις περισσότερα ηλεκτρόνια στην άλλη μεριά αλλά σε διαφορετικά σημεία.
> Έλα εντάξει πες ότι δεν πήγες καν σχολείο.



Καλός τεχνηκάριος είσαι, από θεωρητική φυσική 0, αν μετά το 03:20 ακόμα έχεις τον παραπάνω ισχυρισμό.

----------


## leosedf

> Καλός τεχνηκάριος είσαι, από θεωρητική φυσική 0, αν μετά το 03:20 ακόμα έχεις τον παραπάνω ισχυρισμό.



Ναι... Είδαμε τη δική σου φυσική, δεν τα αφήνεις ρε μάστορα καλύτερα? Με το ζόρι θέλεις να χώσεις την κβαντική στους τενεκέδες.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ... αν μετά το 03:20 ακόμα έχεις τον παραπάνω ισχυρισμό.



Τι λέει από το 3:20 και μετά; Έστελναν τα ηλεκτρόνια ένα ένα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μια ...εικόνα συμβολής! Λέει πουθενά ότι ήταν ...περισσότερα ηλεκτρόνια; Και το καλύτερο φυσικά ( λογοπαίγνιο εδώ  :Smile:  ) είναι αυτό που αδυνατείς εσύ να καταλάβεις κύριε Sot Pap: ( μεταφέρω πιστά ) "Το ηλεκτρόνιο περνά ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ και από τις δυο σχισμές, συμβάλλει σαν κύμα με τον εαυτό του"! Ταυτόχρονα! Όχι ...2 ηλεκτρόνια! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KytQIZg32f8&t=223 Σε παρακαλώ πολύ! Σταμάτα να γράφεις για πράγματα που δεν καταλαβαίνεις...
Υπάρχουν τρία ενδεχόμενα εδώ κατά την άποψή μου:
Γνωρίζεις κβαντομηχανική και το κάνεις επίτηδες και ξεφτιλίζεσαι.Δεν γνωρίζεις κβαντομηχανική και ...ξεφτιλίζεσαι δημόσια.Είσαι ημιμαθής. Διαβάζεις δεξιά κι αριστερά για κβαντομηχανική, βλέπεις και βίντεο στο youtube και έρχεσε εδώ και ...ξεφτιλίζεσαι.
Το αποτέλεσμα και των τριών είναι το ίδιο: ...ξεφτιλίζεσαι! Δεν σταματάς τώρα που είναι και σχετικά ...νωρίς;

----------

kioan (20-10-18), 

osek (20-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Βασίλειε, στο πείραμα των 2 σχισμών, εκπέμπουμε 2 ηλεκτρονία, μέσα από 2 σχισμές τα παρατηρούμε και *καταλήγουν* σε έναν αγωγό. θα έχει η δεν θα έχει 2 ενέργειες ηλεκτρονίων παραπάνω ο αγωγός?
> Όταν δεν το παρατηρούμε, βλέπουμε πως μέσα από τις 2 σχισμές *καταλήγουν* τα 2 ηλεκτρόνια σε πολλαπλές θέσεις ηλεκτρονίων στον αγωγό.  Θα έχει η δεν θα έχει ο αγωγός 50 (πχ) ενέργειες ηλεκτρονίων παραπάνω ο αγωγός?  
> Και φυσικά η ΑΔΕ είναι σωστό να χρησιμοποείται για μίξη κυμματικής σωματιδιακής κατάστασης?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Κύριε Γεώργιε αν τα έγραφες εσύ αυτά θα...




> Ρε πας καλά; Αν τα είχα γράψει εγώ αυτά θα με είχατε ξεσκίσει.



Αν τα έγραφα εγώ:




> "ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΕ μ@λ@κ@ του φίλου μου" δεν σου λέω  για την κβαντομηχανική...



Τώρα που τα γράφει ο κύριος Sot Pap έχετε να προτείνετε μήπως κάποια μορφή τεμαχισμού του ανθρωπίνου σώματος γιατί δυστυχώς έχουμε ...ξεσκίσει την επιστήμη εδώ;

----------


## Sot pap

> Τι λέει από το 3:20 και μετά; Έστελναν τα ηλεκτρόνια ένα ένα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μια ...εικόνα συμβολής! Λέει πουθενά ότι ήταν ...περισσότερα ηλεκτρόνια; Και το καλύτερο φυσικά ( λογοπαίγνιο εδώ  ) είναι αυτό που αδυνατείς εσύ να καταλάβεις κύριε Sot Pap: ( μεταφέρω πιστά ) "Το ηλεκτρόνιο περνά ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ και από τις δυο σχισμές, συμβάλλει σαν κύμα με τον εαυτό του"! Ταυτόχρονα! Όχι ...2 ηλεκτρόνια! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KytQIZg32f8&t=223 Σε παρακαλώ πολύ! Σταμάτα να γράφεις για πράγματα που δεν καταλαβαίνεις...
> Υπάρχουν τρία ενδεχόμενα εδώ κατά την άποψή μου:
> Γνωρίζεις κβαντομηχανική και το κάνεις επίτηδες και ξεφτιλίζεσαι.Δεν γνωρίζεις κβαντομηχανική και ...ξεφτιλίζεσαι δημόσια.Είσαι ημιμαθής. Διαβάζεις δεξιά κι αριστερά για κβαντομηχανική, βλέπεις και βίντεο στο youtube και έρχεσε εδώ και ...ξεφτιλίζεσαι. 
> Το αποτέλεσμα και των τριών είναι το ίδιο: ...ξεφτιλίζεσαι! Δεν σταματάς τώρα που είναι και σχετικά ...νωρίς;



Ρε παιδιά ένα Video σας έβαλα να δείτε, και δεν ειδατε πως μετά το 03:20 έχουμε από 1 ηλεκτρόνιο ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΟΥΣ κροσους συμβολης!
Κι εσυ το χαβα σου.. Ποιος κακομοιρη μου ισχυρίζεται πως ξέρει κβαντομηχανικη? Βάλε και βαρύτητα μέσα και θες μήνες επίλυσης για μια κυματοσυνάρτηση σωματιδίου. 
Πες μου την αλήθεια τώρα, περίμενες κι εσυ να δεις απο fuel cell να κρεμονται καλώδια?

----------


## George Pap

> Τι ήρθες να μας αποδείξεις; Πως αναφλέγεται το HHO; Και μας έβαλες και video στα Γερμανικά για να ψαρώσουμε;
> Μήπως έχεις και κάποιο σχόλιο σχετικά με το ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος που να το αποκαλεί "καφέ αέριο" πέρα από κάτι αγράμματους βλακάκους οι οποίοι νομίζουν ότι η μετάφραση του "Brown's gas" είναι "καφέ αέριο" αντί για "αέριο του Μπράουν"



Στην ελληνική και στην γερμανική βιβλιογραφία αναφαίρεται σαν "καφέ αέριο". Δεν θα στο αναλύσω άλλο, ψάξτο μόνος σου.
Στα παπάρια μου οι κοροιδίες σου, το video το ανέβασα προς απάντηση του Βασίλειου στο #3079 για να του δείξω ότι το ακριβές στοιχιομετρικό μείγμα Υδρογόνου Οξυγόνου δεν εκρύγνηται αλλά καίγεται.

----------


## George Pap

> Κύριε Γεώργιε αν τα έγραφες εσύ αυτά θα...
> 
> Αν τα έγραφα εγώ:
> 
> 
> Τώρα που τα γράφει ο κύριος Sot Pap έχετε να προτείνετε μήπως κάποια μορφή τεμαχισμού του ανθρωπίνου σώματος γιατί δυστυχώς έχουμε ...ξεσκίσει την επιστήμη εδώ;



Αν έδινα τα ΒΡΑΒΕΙΑ ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑΡΙΩΝ στο τσοντο-Forum η σειρά θα ήταν η εξής:

ΑΠΟΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΧΑΦΙΕΣ για την αποκάλυψη του αιώνα ότι ο ΠΖ πήγε την συσκευή στο EPO προς εξέτασιν.ΨΥΧΑΚΙΑΣ για τον Ιονισμό του Υδρογόνου προς διάσπαση του εαυτού του.ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ για την παλιά αναφορά του ότι ο ΠΖ έκρυβε μπαταρία Μαγνησίου σαν κι αυτή που έχουν τα σωσίβια

Με λίγη προσπάθεια θα περάσεις πρώτος

----------


## leosedf

Το βραβείο το έχετε πάρει και οι δυο παπ εδώ και καιρό.

Πάντως είναι δεν είναι ο EPO πέταξε και εσάς και τους τενεκέδες εκεί που ανήκουν, στα σκουπίδια. Και δεν αλλάζει  :Lol: 

Από τη στιγμή που σας κοροϊδεύουν εκεί εδώ τι περίμενες να γίνει? Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι θα αποδείξεις κάτι?

----------


## kioan

> Στην ελληνική και στην γερμανική βιβλιογραφία αναφαίρεται σαν "καφέ αέριο". Δεν θα στο αναλύσω άλλο, ψάξτο μόνος σου.



Καταρχάς το τι μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως βιβλιογραφία όταν μιλάμε για τους ισχυρισμούς ενός ψευδοεπιστήμονα σαν τον Brown, σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση. 

Κατά δεύτερον αν το αναφέρει έτσι κάποια βιβλιογραφία, φέρε παραδείγματα από βιβλιογραφία. Τον μόνο που έχουμε δει μέχρι στιγμής να το αναφέρει έτσι, είναι ένας αγράμματος ο οποίος, με την ημιμάθεια που τον διακρίνει, διαβάζει κάτι, το μισοκαταλαβαίνει και βγάζει τα δικά του αυθαίρετα συμεράσματα χωρίς να χωρίς να κατανοεί τι είναι η γενική κτητική στα Αγγλικά και κατ' επέκταση την διαφορά του "Brown's" από το "brown".







> Στα παπάρια μου οι κοροιδίες σου, το video το ανέβασα προς απάντηση του Βασίλειου στο #3079 για να του δείξω ότι το ακριβές στοιχιομετρικό μείγμα Υδρογόνου Οξυγόνου δεν εκρύγνηται αλλά καίγεται.



Οι ισχυρισμοί των οπαδών του Brown περί της μη εκρηκτικότητας του μείγματος υδρογόνου-οξυγόνου, δεν ισχύουν.

Και η ασετιλίνη καίγεται όταν αναμειγνύεται με οξυγόνο στο ακροφύσιο. Τι πάει να πει αυτό, πως δεν είναι εκρηκτικό το μείγμα οξυγόνου-ασετιλίνης;









> Αν έδινα τα ΒΡΑΒΕΙΑ ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑΡΙΩΝ στο τσοντο-Forum ...



Απλά μια διευκρίνηση για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν: Ο George Pap όταν μιλάει για τσοντοφόρουμ αναφέρεται στο hlektronika, επειδή στον δικό του browser, βάσει του δικού του ιστορικού περιηγήσεων, η πλατφόρμα του google ads του εμφάνιζε πικάντικες διαφημίσεις.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sot pap

> Το βραβείο το έχετε πάρει και οι δυο παπ εδώ και καιρό.
> 
> Πάντως είναι δεν είναι ο EPO πέταξε και εσάς και τους τενεκέδες εκεί που ανήκουν, στα σκουπίδια. Και δεν αλλάζει 
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που σας κοροϊδεύουν εκεί εδώ τι περίμενες να γίνει? Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι θα αποδείξεις κάτι?



Όταν δεν μπορείς να δείς κροσούς συμβολής προ μετρητικής διάταξης, τη διαφορά μετρητικής διάταξης (οθόνη) με μη μετρητικής (αγωγός), 
πως να συζητήσουμε βασικές έννοιες κβαντικής φυσικής?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ρε παιδιά ένα Video σας έβαλα να δείτε, και δεν ειδατε πως μετά το 03:20 έχουμε από 1 ηλεκτρόνιο ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΟΥΣ κροσους συμβολης! Κι εσυ το χαβα σου..



Εγώ ...το χαβά μου ή εσύ κύριε Sot Pap; Ελληνικά δεν τα λέει ο άνθρωπος εκεί; "*Ένα* ηλεκτρόνιο περνά *ταυτόχρονα* και από τις δυο σχισμές και *συμβάλει με τον εαυτό του*;*1*" Οι ...πολλαπλοί κροσσοί συμβολής δείχνουν ...πολλαπλά ηλεκτρόνια; Θέλτε να βάλετε μέσα και την ...βαρύτητα;




> ΨΥΧΑΚΙΑΣ για τον Ιονισμό του Υδρογόνου προς διάσπαση του εαυτού του.
> 
>  Με λίγη προσπάθεια θα περάσεις πρώτος



Είσαι και ψεύτης και υβριστής. Δείξε μας σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς το έχω ισχυριστεί αυτό. Το κουμπάκι *Απάντηση με παράθεση* γιατί το φοβάσαι τόσο; Συνέχισε να με προσβάλλεις δεν πειράζει. Η γνώμη σας κύριε Γεώργιε για αυτά που ισχυρίζεται ο κύριος Sot Pap; Το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών αποδεικνύει ότι ...1 ηλεκτρόνιο γίνεται ...2 όταν περνά από τις σχισμές; Με αυτό αποδεικνύεται ότι έχουμε ...πολλαπλασιαμό της ενέργειας; Και μη βιαστείς να απαντήσεις ( που δεν θα απαντήσεις φυσικά... ) πριν προσέξεις ποιός ακριβώς τα λέει / γράφει αυτά. Και μάλιστα συνεχίζει και τα υποστηρίζει με σθένος: 




> Ρε παιδιά ένα Video σας έβαλα να δείτε, και δεν  ειδατε πως μετά το 03:20 έχουμε από 1 ηλεκτρόνιο ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΟΥΣ κροσους  συμβολης!



Λες και οι "ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΟΙ κροσοί συμβολής" μεταφράζονται σε ...πολλαπλά ηλεκτρόνια.

*Να θεωρείς μεγάλη                  μόρφωση εκείνη, που θα σου δώσει την ικανότητα να υποφέρεις την                  αμορφωσιά* . (Πυθαγόρας ο Σάμιος) .
*
1* Αυτή είναι η ...εξήγηση που δίνει η κβαντομηχανική. Όχι δεν είναι η ...άποψη του ανθρώπου που έκανε το βίντεο!

----------


## nepomuk

Διαφαινεται οτι η κληση του Σωτηρη -ως ειδημονα επι της Κβαντομηχανικης - εκτος απο επιβεβλημενη ,αρχιζει να αποδιδει
τα πρωτα μερισματα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Όταν δεν μπορείς να δείς κροσούς συμβολής προ μετρητικής διάταξης, τη διαφορά μετρητικής διάταξης (οθόνη)* με μη μετρητικής (αγωγός)*, πως να συζητήσουμε βασικές έννοιες κβαντικής φυσικής?



Μα αν δεν είναι μετρήσιμη η ...διάταξη με τον αγωγό τότε πώς γνωρίζετε το αποτέλεσμα / πολλαπλασιασμό ενέργειας; Δείξτε μας παρακαλώ ένα πείραμα με ..μη μετρήσιμο αγωγό που βομβαρδίζεται από ηλεκτρόνια που περνούν από διπλή σχισμή;

----------


## George Pap

> Το βραβείο το έχετε πάρει και οι δυο παπ εδώ και καιρό.
> 
> Πάντως είναι δεν είναι ο EPO πέταξε και εσάς και τους τενεκέδες εκεί που ανήκουν, στα σκουπίδια. Και δεν αλλάζει 
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που σας κοροϊδεύουν εκεί εδώ τι περίμενες να γίνει? Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι θα αποδείξεις κάτι?



Η EPO δεν είναι τσοντο-Forum, αγαπητέ νεκρόφιλε. Όταν πάει μια εφεύρεση εκεί ( ΣΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΟΧΙ Η ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ) τότε δημοσιεύεται στο διαδίκτυο συμπεριλαμβανομένου του αποτελέσματος, άσχεται εάν είναι θετικό ή αρνητικό. Για ψάξε λοιπόν να βρεις κάτι τέτοιο ή πες στον αρκούδο να μας το φέρει. (Αλήθεια γιατί έσπευσες να αποσύρεις άρον άρον το επισυναπτόμενο του αρκούδου :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

> Η EPO δεν είναι τσοντο-Forum, αγαπητέ νεκρόφιλε. Όταν πάει μια εφεύρεση εκεί ( ΣΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΟΧΙ Η ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ) τότε δημοσιεύεται στο διαδίκτυο συμπεριλαμβανομένου του αποτελέσματος, άσχεται εάν είναι θετικό ή αρνητικό. Για ψάξε λοιπόν να βρεις κάτι τέτοιο ή πες στον αρκούδο να μας το φέρει. (Αλήθεια γιατί έσπευσες να αποσύρεις άρον άρον το επισυναπτόμενο του αρκούδου



Συμφωνούμε, άρα η δικιά σας πατάτα πήγε στα σκουπίδια και δεν αναρτήθηκε.
Όσο για τη διαγραφή καλό σας έκανα εκτός  αν θέλεις να το αναρτήσω εγώ η να ζητήσω εγώ ο ίδιος λεπτομέρειες για τον τενεκέ σας.

----------


## kioan

> Η EPO δεν είναι τσοντο-Forum, αγαπητέ νεκρόφιλε. Όταν πάει μια εφεύρεση εκεί ( ΣΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΟΧΙ Η ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ) τότε δημοσιεύεται στο διαδίκτυο συμπεριλαμβανομένου του αποτελέσματος, άσχεται εάν είναι θετικό ή αρνητικό.



*European Patent Office | Case Law of the Boards of Appeal 
*



> *I. Patentability*
> > E. The requirement of industrial application under Article 57 EPC
> >> 1. Notion of "industrial application"
> >>> *1.1. Invention and industrial application*
> 
> The requirement of industrial application must be satisfied in addition to the other patentability criteria. Art. 57 EPC excludes only a few inventions from patentability that are not already excluded by Art. 52(2) EPC (Guidelines G-III, 3 - November 2015 version), or by Art. 53 EPC. In particular the work of medical practitioners, previously excluded from patentability under Art. 52(4) EPC 1973 as lacking industrial application, is now covered in Art. 53(c) EPC. Industrial application is also lacking *if the product or process is contrary to the laws of physics* (T 541/96), such as *for example a perpetual motion machine* (Guidelines G-III, 3 - November 2015 version).



Εν συντομία (επειδή με τα Αγγλικά δεν το κατέχεις) αυτό που λέει το παραπάνω είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν ελπίδες να ασχοληθεί η EPO με μια συσκευή η οποία με το καλημέρα λέει πως καταρρίπτει τους νόμους της Φυσικής, φέρνοντας και ως παράδειγμα ένα αεικίνητο.

Και οι νόμοι της Φυσικής θεμελιώνονται σε επιστημονικά συνέδρια και σε επιστημονικές εργασίες που γίνονται αποδεκτές από την παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα.

----------

VaselPi (20-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Έχει καμία σημασία αν πήρε / αν θα πάρει ή δεν πάρει ...πατέντα από οποιοδήποτε γραφείο; Ελληνικό ή ευρωπαϊκό; Φυσικά ο κύριος Γεώργιος θα ήθελε να έχει σημασία έτσι ώστε να ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει ...αναγνώριση η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση. Τι γίνεται όμως στην πραγματικότητα; Το δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας ( κοινώς: πατέντα ) είναι ένα χαρτί που εξασφαλίζει ( κατά το δυνατόν ) ότι εσύ / αυτός / εκείνος σκέφτηκε πρώτος κάτι. Δεν εξαφσφαλίζει ποτέ και με τίποτα την επιστημονική αρτιότητα ή το αν λειτουργεί!! Φυσικά ισχύει και το αντίθετο! Αν δεν πάρει δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας μια συσκευή ( πολύ πιθανόν γιατί ...αντιγράφει κάποια άλλη ) δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν λειτουργεί! Να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε αυτό και να το αφήσουμε στην άκρη γιατί δεν είναι ουσιαστικό. Τρανταχτό παράδειγμα η πατέντα που πήρε η χαζομάρα Ζωγράφου από τον Ο.Β.Ι.! Φυσικά και δεν λειτουργεί η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση, αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να το ελέξει ο Ο.Β.Ι. Για να είμαστε ακριβείς δεν έχει τα μέσα για να το ελέξει. Τι κάνουν λοιπόν; Ελέγχουν αν η αρχή λειτουργίας ( όπως αναφέρετε από τον εφευρέτη ) είναι πρωτότυπη ( αν δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού, αυτό μόνο ) και αν κάπου υπάρχει συσχετισμός ποιός είναι αυτός. Για την απάτη Ζωγράφου υπάρχουν τέσσερεις παραπομπές σε άλλες ...επαναστατικές συσκευές! Αυτό μόνο και τίποτα άλλο! Άρα λοιπόν είτε πήρε, είτε δεν πήρε πατέντα από τον ευρωπαϊκό οργανισμό δεν έχει καμία σχέση απολύτως. Για να καταλάβετε καλύτερα τι εννοώ ορίστε μια αίτηση για πατέντα: https://register.epo.org/application?number=EP14844592 Μετατροπή ενός στοιχείου σε ...άλλο! Η φιλοσοφική λίθος! Ναι την ...απέσυραν το 2016 αλλά το 2013 ( τρία χρόνια πρίν! ) η E.P.O την έκανε ...δεκτή!

----------


## leosedf

Ούτε καν δηλαδή το έλαβαν υπ' όψιν. ΣΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ ΡΕΕΕΙΙΙΙ.

----------


## nepomuk

> Μετατροπή ενός στοιχείου σε ...άλλο! Η φιλοσοφική λίθος!



Πεστα Χρυσοστομε!
Κι εγω τι ισχυριζομαι δηλ  εδω και τοσα χρονια  και τιμωρουμαι με αποβολες; 
Αλχημεια δεν ειναι η συσκευη - μεθοδος Ζωγραφου ,που μετατρεπει το νερο (αντε και κατι ψωρομεταλλικα αλατα)
εις χρημα ; 
Ο Πετρος δεν ενσαρκωνει απαραμιλλα τον συγχρονο Αλχημιστη του 21 ου  Αιωνα ;

Ειναι μαλιστα  και ο πρωτος Πατριωτης Αλχημιστης στην Ιστορια, αφου εχει καταστησει Μοναδικο Μετοχο
του Πονηματος του ΟΛΟΝ τον  Ελληνικο Λαο!

----------


## nick1974

o nepomuk περασε να πει ενα γεια... (κοινως να πεταξει τη μαλακια της ημερας)  θα τον ξεπροβοδισει κανεις? :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

> Μα δεν είναι έτσι το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών! Το πείραμα αυτό δείχνει την σκέδαση των ηλεκτρονίων στον χώρο και κατ' επέκταση τη ανάγκη αναγνώρισής τους σαν ...κύμα! Πότε και πού έγινε το πείραμα αυτό με τα ηλεκτρόνια να καταλήγουν σε ...αγωγό;




ελα ντε...

μπορουμε βεβαια να υποθεσουμε οτι ο πζ ειναι τετραδιαστατο ον κι ετσι χρησιμοποιει πολλαπλα το ιδιο ηλεκτρονιο απο διαφορετικες χρονικες στιγμες, η επισεις να πουμε οτι ο πζ ειναι μεν τρισδιαστατος, αλλα η απατ... εεε...  η τεχνολογια του εκτεινεται στον τετραδιαστατο κοσμο κι ετσι μπορει και χρησιμοποιει παλι το ιδιο ηλεκτρονιο πολλες φορες, οπως επισεις θα μπορουσαμε να υποθεσουμε (ετσι για να "βοηθησω" λιγο τους papες) οτι ο πζ εχει "χακαρει" τον ιδιο των κωδικα που ειναι γραμμενο το συμπαν που ζουμε οποτε με την υψηλη τεχνολογια του μπορει να παραγει ηλεκτρονια ακομα κι απο κει που δεν υπαρχουν! 
Μπορει επισεις να ναι εξωγηινος, μαγος, υπερεφυια κτλ κτλ κτλ ΑΛΛΑ χρησιμοποιοντας τη λογικη και το ξυραφι του Οκαμ, βλεποντας ενα ημιαμορφωτο απατεωνισκο της κακιας ωρας σε μια εκπομπη γ' εθνικης να παρουσιαζει κατι σκουπιδια ως εφευρεσεις τι πιθανοτητες υπαρχουν να ισχυει κατι οπως τα παραπανω και τι πιθανοτητες να ειναι....πραγματι ενας ημιαμορφωτος απατεωνας? :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## George Pap

> Ούτε καν δηλαδή το έλαβαν υπ' όψιν. ΣΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ ΡΕΕΕΙΙΙΙ.



Πέταξαν και τη συσκευή ή την έκρυξαν στον Isar να την ξεθάψεις εσύ;

----------


## George Pap

> Ο George Pap όταν μιλάει για τσοντοφόρουμ αναφέρεται στο hlektronika, επειδή στον δικό του browser, βάσει του δικού του ιστορικού περιηγήσεων, η πλατφόρμα του google ads του εμφάνιζε πικάντικες διαφημίσεις.[/URL]



Ακριβώς το πέτυχες. Γιατί όμως μου τα εμφανίζει μόνο όταν μπαίνω στη δικιά σας σελίδα; Και εσένα γιατί σου βγάζει φωτοβολταϊκά λαρισέϊκα;

----------


## kioan

> Ακριβώς το πέτυχες. Γιατί όμως μου τα εμφανίζει μόνο όταν μπαίνω στη δικιά σας σελίδα; Και εσένα γιατί σου βγάζει φωτοβολταϊκά λαρισέϊκα;



Μάλλον θα πρέπει να απευθύνεις το ερώτημα αυτό στο google ads και όχι σε εμένα. Οι δικοί του αλγόριθμοι είναι που σου εμφανίζουν τέτοιες διαφημίσεις λόγω του πως σε έχουν κατηγοριοποιήσει. 
Είναι παρόμοιοι έξυπνοι αλγόριθμοι με αυτούς που κάνουν την κατηγοριοποίηση στην μηχανή αναζήτησης του google και οι οποίοι έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα όταν πληκτρολογείς στο πεδίο αναζήτησης "Πέτρος Ζωγράφος" να σου προτείνει δίπλα την λέξη "απάτη".

Εγώ πάντως βλέπω διαφημίσεις για ηλεκτρονικά και PCBs 

 *Spoiler:*          


Επί του θέματος έχεις να σχολιάσεις κάτι; Για όλα αυτά τα ερωτήματα που έχουν τεθεί σχετικά με τους μη επιστημονικούς ισχυρισμούς που ακούστηκαν προσφάτως και τα οποία αποφεύγετε να απαντήσετε;

----------


## Sot pap

> Μα αν δεν είναι μετρήσιμη η ...διάταξη με τον αγωγό τότε πώς γνωρίζετε το αποτέλεσμα / πολλαπλασιασμό ενέργειας; Δείξτε μας παρακαλώ ένα πείραμα με ..μη μετρήσιμο αγωγό που βομβαρδίζεται από ηλεκτρόνια που περνούν από διπλή σχισμή;



Σωστά Η διαταξη του αγωγού δεν μπορεί να είναι μετρήσιμη, ειδάλλως θα είναι και πάλι 1 ηλεκτρόνιο και όχι 15. 
Αλλά αν η μαγνητική του επαγωγή μπορεί να επιφέρει μετρήσιμο αποτέλεσμα όπως 0 η 1 έχουμε υπερνικήσει το φράγμα coulomb.
Και έτσι εγένετο η κβαντική σηραγγα. 
Ξέρεις, χάρης σε αυτήν τώρα γράφεις. 
Φαντάσου το τώρα για παραγωγή ενέργειας!

----------

nepomuk (20-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

Φαντάσου να φτιάχνεις πίτσες πετάς μια και σου βγαίνουν 15, χοντρή μπίζνα.

----------


## nick1974

> Σωστά Η διαταξη του αγωγού δεν μπορεί να είναι μετρήσιμη, ειδάλλως θα είναι και πάλι 1 ηλεκτρόνιο και όχι 15. 
> Αλλά αν η μαγνητική του επαγωγή μπορεί να επιφέρει μετρήσιμο αποτέλεσμα όπως 0 η 1 έχουμε υπερνικήσει το φράγμα coulomb.
> Και έτσι εγένετο η κβαντική σηραγγα. 
> Ξέρεις, χάρης σε αυτήν τώρα γράφεις. 
> Φαντάσου το τώρα για παραγωγή ενέργειας!



τωρα ολα αυτα γιναν απο εναν ημιτρελο ημιασχετο γεροξεκουτη, με 2 κιλα τενεκεδες, αλουμινοταινιες, σωβρακολαστιχα κι οτι αλλη random μαλακια βρηκε στο σκουπιδοτενεκε του, με τα υψηλης τεχνολογιας σκουπιδ.... ...εεεε οργανα που εχει στην κουζινα του.

Ασε μας κουκλιτσα μου και παρε ενα κατοικιδιο να χεις καποιον συντροφια

----------


## nepomuk

> Ακριβώς το πέτυχες. Γιατί όμως μου τα εμφανίζει μόνο όταν μπαίνω στη δικιά σας σελίδα; Και εσένα γιατί σου βγάζει φωτοβολταϊκά λαρισέϊκα;






Το καλαμπουρι οτι Τα "Ηλεκτρονικα"  πατροναρονται απο Φωτοβολταικα Συμφεροντα  η και απο μεριδα του Καθηγητικου κατεστημενου κυριως ΑΕΙ Β. Ελλαδος,
παλιωσε , κρυωσε ,δεν πουλαει .

Πλεον των ερωτηματων στο επιστημονικο πεδιο ,οπου ειναι φανερο οτι δεν μπορεις να ανταποκριθεις *,τεθηκαν σωρια  αλλων που ενδιαφερουν την κοινη γνωμη. 
Π.χ μεταξυ τυρου και αχλαδιου και  μεζεδακιων της Κυρα Μαριας  ,παιζατε τις κουμπαρες ; Τι συζηταγατε  ; Ποσες γκομενες ειχε ο καθεις στα ντουζενια του;

*you can't teach an old dog new tricks
https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dic...dog-new-tricks

----------


## George Pap

> Το *concept* του Π.Ζ.
> 
> Το *concept* του Π.Ζ. είναι πολύ απλό: Παίρνω μία ποσότητα νερού, τι διασπώ «οικονομικά» σε οξυγόνο και υδρογόνο και στη συνέχεια, το υδρογόνο το αξιοποιώ, κερδίζοντας ενέργεια. Κατά του Π.Ζ, η φράση διασπώ «οικονομικά», σημαίνει διασπώ με ενέργεια μικρότερη από αυτή που εκλύεται όταν τα 2 αέρια αντιδρούν χημικώς. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι το *concept* αυτό συγκρούεται με το νόμο διατήρησης της ενέργειας; Καμία προσφυγή στα ραδιοκύματα, το συντονισμό, τους καταλύτες, την κβαντική κατάλυση κ.ο.κ, τη σύγκρουση αυτή δεν την αναιρεί. Επομένως, το *concept* αυτό είναι σκάρτο και ανέφικτο στην εφαρμογή. 
> Βασίλειος.



Το *concept* του Π.Ζ. είναι πολύ απλό, ιδιοφυές και συγχρόνως πολύπλοκο για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι μιμείται την φύση, στην οποία παρατηρούμε τέτοια φαινόμενα υπερπήδησης του ενεργειακού βλόφουβ.
Ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα είναι η μεταφορά ενέργειας στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό μέσω ATP, όπου ισχύει ο Νόμος του Hess (απάντηση στο #2794)







Γλυκόζη + Pi + ATP β 6-Ρ-Γλυκόζη + ADP + Pi
Γλυκόζη + ATP β 6-Ρ-Γλυκόζη + ADP
ΔG’03 = ΔG’01 + ΔG’02 = 5+(-) = - 3 kcal/mol
*ΔG*’*0**αντ** <0 άρα αυθόρμητη*
_Μέσω ενζύμου (εξοκινάσης)_

*Νόμος Hess* ισχύει και για ΔG, ΔS


Αν τώρα στη θέση της Γλυκόζης βάλουμε Νερό και στη θέση της Εξοκινάσης βάλουμε:

ΣυντονισμόΜέταλλαΣπηλαίωση λόγω γεωμετρίας, όπου είναι γνωστό ότι η θερμοκρασία βρασμού του ύδατος πέφτει από τους 100 βαθμούς στους 20Μεταλλικές ιδιότητες που αποκτά το νερό όταν ανασυντίθεται εν τη γενέση του (4η μορφή, εξαγωνική)Στοιχιομετρική ανασύνταξη των ατόμων του νερούΚβαντική σήραγγα του Σωτήριου

Τότε το βουναλάκι χαμηλώνει τόσο πολύ που το περνάμε με ένα πηδηματάκι.

Γεώργιος

----------

nepomuk (20-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

Νόμος Χές...

Τελικά ο μουστάκιας που είναι χαμένος εδώ και 4-5 χρόνια ξέρετε μιας και είστε φιλαράκια?

----------


## leosedf

Ο ένας μιλάει για πίτσες και κβαντική  ο άλλος για γλυκόζη και συνταγές για ζυμάρια. Ούτε μεταξύ σας δεν έχετε συνεννοηθεί. 

Αυτά λέγατε στον EPO και σας πέταξε στα σκουπίδια? Λογικό θα το θεώρησε spam.

----------


## nikospag

k SOT PAP ΜΕ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΕΤΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ.

*Που είδατε ότι στο πείραμα της διπλής οπής τα ηλεκτρόνια που περνούν από τις οπές είναι περισσότερα από αυτά που εισέρχονται?* Φτάνετε σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα λόγω των κροσσών συμβολής?

KsBd6.gif

Σκεφτήκατε ότι αν μετρήσετε την συνολική φωτεινότητα των κροσσών (στην ουσία αριθμό ηλεκτρονίων) στην δεξιά εικόνα θα είναι ίδια με την την συνολική φωτεινότητα της αριστερής?
Προσέξτε, η διαφορά στην εικόνα (δεξιά και αριστερή) είναι ότι στην αριστερή κάνουμε μέτρηση. 
Τα ηλεκτρόνια μετά τις οπές μπορούμε να τα μετρήσουμε μια χαρά. Τα ηλεκτρόνια που περνούν από κάθε οπή δεν μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε.

Το πείραμα αυτό έχει διεξαχθεί με ρυθμούς ένα ηλεκτρόνιο την ημέρα,και τα ηλεκτρόνια μετά τις οπές έχουν μετρηθεί επανειλημμένως. Το σύνολο των ηλεκτρονίων, πριν και μετά την μέτρηση είναι πάντα το ίδιο.

Επίσης η ΑΔΕ ισχύει ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ. Είτε στον μικρόκοσμο είτε στο μακρόκοσμο. ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!

Να θυμίσω στον "γνώστη" οτι η περίφημη εξίσωση του _Schrodinger (_τ_ην οποία και θαυμάζω)_ βασίστηκε στην αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας, όπως επίσης και στην εξίσωση του de Broglie. (λ=h/p) και στην απλή εξίσωση του Einstein E=hf (όπου h=σταθερά του Plank, f=συχνότητα και p=ορμή). Αν κάποιος έχει αμφιβολία μπορώ να ετοιμάσω μια εργασία που να αναλύει την προέλευση της εξίσωσης του _Schrodinger.

_Και κάτι για την κβαντική σήραγγα, Δεν έχουμε κανένα κέρδος ενέργειας λόγω κβαντικής σήραγγας. Σε αυτό το θέμα υπάρχει σύγχυση σε πολλούς φοιτητές φυσικής, αλλά ακόμη και σε μερικούς φυσικούς.
Θα το περιγράψω απλοϊκά
.
tunell.jpeg
Το σωματίδιο που "πέρασε" από το τούνελ έχει ακριβώς την ίδια ενέργεια με αυτό που πέρασε από τον λόφο. 
Οι φυσικοί φαντάζομαι ότι το αντιλαμβάνονται αμέσως αυτό. Δεν νομίζω οτι χρήζει μαθηματικής ανάλυσης.
Ευχαριστώ που με ανεχτήκατε.

----------

kioan (20-10-18), 

nick1974 (20-10-18), 

VaselPi (20-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

Δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι αυτοι οι δυο χτυπιουνται να μας πεισουν οτι η μπουρδα ειναι μηχανημα κι οτι δουλευει, κι ολα αυτα με αερολογιες, προσβολες, ηλιθιοτητες, ακροβατικα κτλ κτλ κτλ (λες και ειναι καποιο τελετουργικο και αν μας πεισουν οτι κατι υπαρχει και δουλευει θα δουλεψει οντως η μπουρδα... δε ξερω αν δοκιμασαν και ταμα στην παναγιτσα την κιλοβατωρισα).

Αν υπηρχε συσκευη και οντως εκανε κατι η αποδειξη θα μπορουσε να γινει με τον απλουστατο τροπο που λειτουργει ολος ο κοσμος: ενα βατομετρο στην εξοδο, ενα κανονικο ωμικο εικονικο φορτιο σταθερο η μεταβλητο, ενα βολτομετρο, ενα αμπερομετρο, και ελεγχος για το τι βγαζει και τι καιει. Τοσο απλα.
Με λεντακια, διακοπτακια, πινακες σπιτιου, ευχελαια, αυγολεμονα, πατριωτισμους, ζουγκλες μουγκλες και το κακο συναπαντημα, αερολογιες, προσβολες των υπαρχοντων τεχνολογιων που αποδεδειγμενα και εμπακτα υπαρχουν και λειτουργουν, και μαλακιες στο τετραγωνο μονο επειδηξη σε πανηγυρι οπως αναφερθηκε θυμιζει η ολη κατασταση, και γι αυτο εχει και οπαδους για τα πανηγυρια

----------


## George Pap

> Το καλαμπουρι οτι Τα "Ηλεκτρονικα"  πατροναρονται απο Φωτοβολταικα Συμφεροντα  η και απο μεριδα του Καθηγητικου κατεστημενου κυριως ΑΕΙ Β. Ελλαδος,
> παλιωσε , κρυωσε ,δεν πουλαει .
> 
> Πλεον των ερωτηματων στο επιστημονικο πεδιο ,οπου ειναι φανερο οτι δεν μπορεις να ανταποκριθεις *,τεθηκαν σωρια  αλλων που ενδιαφερουν την κοινη γνωμη. 
> Π.χ μεταξυ τυρου και αχλαδιου και  μεζεδακιων της Κυρα Μαριας  ,παιζατε τις κουμπαρες ; Τι συζηταγατε  ; Ποσες γκομενες ειχε ο καθεις στα ντουζενια του;
> 
> *you can't teach an old dog new tricks
> https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dic...dog-new-tricks



Εσύ γλείψε τώρα για να γλυτώσεις τα ban. Ή έπαθες τέτοιο σοκ που σου πήρε τη πρωτιά ο Αρκουδέας και δεν μπορείς να μπεις στο πετσί του ρόλου. Προσπάθησε λίγο ακόμη.

----------


## George Pap

> Θα το περιγράψω απλοϊκά
> .
> tunell.jpeg
> Το σωματίδιο που "πέρασε" από το τούνελ έχει ακριβώς την ίδια ενέργεια με αυτό που πέρασε από τον λόφο. 
> Οι φυσικοί φαντάζομαι ότι το αντιλαμβάνονται αμέσως αυτό. Δεν νομίζω οτι χρήζει μαθηματικής ανάλυσης.
> Ευχαριστώ που με ανεχτήκατε.



Συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω στο μεταξύ σας διάλογο, Κε Νίκο, αλλά μόλις περιγράψατε την αρχή λειτουργίας της Τεχνολογίας Ζωγράφου. Αυτό προσπαθώ και εγώ να εκλαϊκεύσω. Συγχαρητήρια. Τα υπόλοιπα με τον Σωτήρη.

----------


## nepomuk

> Εσύ γλείψε τώρα για να γλυτώσεις τα ban. Ή έπαθες τέτοιο σοκ που σου πήρε τη πρωτιά ο Αρκουδέας και δεν μπορείς να μπεις στο πετσί του ρόλου. Προσπάθησε λίγο ακόμη.






Μην επιχαιρεις επειδη ενδεχομενως  εστω Θεωρητικα διαφαινεται οτι Ξεπερνιεται ο πρωτος Σκοπελος, αλλα  ας δουμε τι θα πει και ο Βασιλειος.

Δεν σου κρυβω οτι αυτο το "σπασιμο" του οριου Coulomb , αν θυμαμαι καλα  το ισχυριζοταν  και ο Δευκαλιων.

Ποιος  εξεθεσε  πολλα  βαρυ Ηλεκτρονικο οσον αφορα το   who is who ;  Κορακας  ,κορακου ματι βγαζει ; 

Ειναι γνωστο οτι ειδικευθηκες στην Οργανικη Χημεια και στις  Βιοχημικες αντιδρασεις  , οποτε   προς το παρον εδω παιζεις μονος  σου .
Πηρα  θεση οτι  εχεις  ποιοτητα και  καποτε  θα σου βγει  ,  μας  γκαστρωσες  εν τω μεταξυ  , αλλα  κατι βγηκε .
Με Τους  αρκουδιαρηδες  καμμια  σχεση.

----------


## nick1974

τα προσωπικα σας μπορειτε να τα συζητησετε σε καποιο ρομαντικο ραντεβου υπο το φως των κεριων και τον ηχο των βιολιων... ...και οτι προκυψει...
Για μας ολα αυτα που ειπατε ειναι κινεζικα

----------


## kioan

> Εσύ γλείψε τώρα για να γλυτώσεις τα ban. Ή έπαθες τέτοιο σοκ που σου πήρε τη πρωτιά ο Αρκουδέας και δεν μπορείς να μπεις στο πετσί του ρόλου. Προσπάθησε λίγο ακόμη.



Αν και δεν οφείλουμε καμία εξήγηση, προκειμένου να ξεκαθαρίσει μια και καλή το θέμα με τα ban, έχω να πω το εξής: Ο λόγος για τον οποίο είχε επιβληθεί ban στον nepomuk, έχει ήδη εξηγηθεί και ήταν το trolling. Πριν από αυτό είχε προηγηθεί η διαγραφή μηνυμάτων του τα οποία ήταν στο ίδιο στυλ, δηλαδή δεν προσέφεραν τίποτα απολύτως στην συζήτηση καθώς ήταν άσχετα με το θέμα και εριστικά.
Παραμείνετε εντός θέματος, γράφοντας μόνο αν έχετε να πείτε κάτι σχετικά με την συζήτηση, αποφεύγοντας προσβολές και δεν θα σας ξανα-απασχολήσει η έννοια ban. '
Τέλος, όποιος έχει ενστάσεις σχετικά με τα παραπάνω, ευχαρίστως να του δώσουμε μερικές μέρες χρόνο να τα σκεφτεί.

----------


## kioan

> Συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω στο μεταξύ σας διάλογο, Κε Νίκο, αλλά μόλις περιγράψατε την αρχή λειτουργίας της Τεχνολογίας Ζωγράφου. Αυτό προσπαθώ και εγώ να εκλαϊκεύσω. Συγχαρητήρια. Τα υπόλοιπα με τον Σωτήρη.



Καμία σχέση. Αν δούμε μακροσκοπικά τι είναι η συσκευή Ζωγράφου όπως μας την περιγράφει ο ίδιος, θα δούμε πως πρόκειται για μια συσκευή η οποία στην είσοδο παίρνει νερό και στην έξοδο παράγει επίσης νερό (καύση υδρογόνου) και επιπλέον ενέργεια. Αυτό δεν γίνεται.

Ο Νίκος άλλωστε το είπε και ξεκάθαρα:




> Επίσης η ΑΔΕ* ισχύει ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ. Είτε στον μικρόκοσμο είτε στο μακρόκοσμο. ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!





* ΑΔΕ είναι η Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας (το διευκρινίζω για τους ημιμαθείς που μας διαβάζουν)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Σωστά Η διαταξη του αγωγού δεν μπορεί να είναι μετρήσιμη, ειδάλλως θα είναι και πάλι 1 ηλεκτρόνιο και όχι 15. Αλλά αν η μαγνητική του επαγωγή μπορεί να επιφέρει μετρήσιμο αποτέλεσμα όπως 0 η 1 έχουμε υπερνικήσει το φράγμα coulomb. Και έτσι εγένετο η κβαντική σηραγγα. Ξέρεις, χάρης σε αυτήν τώρα γράφεις. Φαντάσου το τώρα για παραγωγή ενέργειας!



Περίμενε γιατί ...όλο μαζί μου ήρθε κάπως απότομα!




> Σωστά Η διαταξη του αγωγού δεν μπορεί να είναι  μετρήσιμη, ειδάλλως θα είναι και πάλι 1 ηλεκτρόνιο και όχι 15. Αλλά αν η * μαγνητική του επαγωγή μπορεί να επιφέρει μετρήσιμο αποτέλεσμα* όπως 0 η 1  έχουμε υπερνικήσει το φράγμα coulomb.



Να κάνω μια υπόθεση και πες μου αν κατάλαβα σωστά ή λάθος: Λόγω μαγνητικής επαγωγής θα μετρήσουμε σε ένα άλλο ( μετρήσιμο σύστημα ) την μεταφορά ενέργειας από το αρχικό ( μη-μετρήσιμο σύστημα ) και θα δούμε ...τι ακριβώς; Ότι είναι ...περισσότερη από την αρχική; Και αυτό λόγω των ...2 σχισμών και γιατί βάλαμε αντί για οθόνη ...αγωγό; Και γιατί το αποτέλεσμα της μαγνητικής επαγωγής θα είναι "...όπως 0 ή 1";




> Και έτσι εγένετο η κβαντική  σηραγγα. Ξέρεις, χάρης σε αυτήν τώρα γράφεις. Φαντάσου το τώρα για  παραγωγή ενέργειας!



Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό ...αδυνατώ να το φανταστώ! Χάρη στο φαινόμενο κβαντικής σήραγγας έχουμε πολλαπλασιαμό της αρχικής ενέργειας; Επειδή το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας όχι μόνο δεν μιλά για πολλαπλασιασμό ενέργειας αλλά σε τελική ανάλυση έχει κυρίως να κάνει με την ανικανότητά μας να προσδιορίσουμε με ακρίβεια όλες τις παραμέτρους ενός σωματιδίου ( αρχή απροσδιοριστίας ) αδυνατώ να ...φανταστώ ( όσο κι αν προσπαθώ ) πώς ακριβώς μπορεί να ...χρησιμοποιηθεί στην ...παραγωγή ενέργειας! Για βοηθήστε μας εσείς εξηγώντας πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτό; Δεν έχει να κάνει με γνώση κβαντομηχανικής, έχει να κάνει με ...επίπεδα φαντασίας! Και δυστυχώς η φαντασία μου δεν παέι τόσο ...βαθιά.
Πόσο σίγουρος είστε κύριε Sot Pap ότι γνωρίζετε τι ακριβώς είναι το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας; Αν συμπεράνουμε από τα γραφόμενά σας θα έλεγα ...2%; Κάπου κάτι διαβάσατε... είδατε και κανα δυο βιντεάκια... βάλατε και την ...άποψή σας μέσα. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έχει να κάνει με παραγωγή ενέργειας ότι και να γράφετε. Να προσπαθήσω να σας το εξηγήσω με ένα απλό παράδειγμα που λέμε στους μαθητές:
Έστω ότι στέλνουμε ένα σωματίδιο σε ένα τοίχο με πάχος 1 μέτρο και παρατηρούμε από πίσω του για το αν περάσει το σωματίδιο ή όχι. Αν αρχίσουμε να μικραίνουμε το πάχος του τοίχου και φτάσουμε σε πάρα πολύ μικρά μεγέθη ( νανόμετρα ) θα παρατηρήσουμε το εξής εκπληκτικό φαινόμενο: το σωματίδιο περνά τον τοίχο! Ναι ο τοίχος έχει ακόμη υλική υπόσταση και μετρήσιμο πάχος αλλά το σωματίδιο τον περνά σαν να μην υπάρχει. Σαν να δημιουργείται μια σήραγγα ( τρύπα ) στον τοίχο. Εξ' ου και το όνομα: φαινόμενο κβαντικής σήραγγας. Αυτό πώς και τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει με ...πολλαπλασιασμό ενέργειας; Η κβαντική σήραγγα ...προσθέτει ενέργεια; Ενέργεια από πού; Μη! Μη! Μη γράψετε: "...από το περιβάλλον"! Αυτό είναι ...προνόμιο αλλουνού. Να έχει δηλαδή το 100% να παίρνει και από το περιβάλλον ενέργεια και να πηγαίνει στο 102% λέμε τώρα...

----------


## George Pap

> Καμία σχέση. Αν δούμε μακροσκοπικά τι είναι η συσκευή Ζωγράφου όπως μας την περιγράφει ο ίδιος, θα δούμε πως πρόκειται για μια συσκευή η οποία στην είσοδο παίρνει νερό και στην έξοδο παράγει επίσης νερό (καύση υδρογόνου) και επιπλέον ενέργεια. Αυτό δεν γίνεται.
> 
> Ο Νίκος άλλωστε το είπε και ξεκάθαρα:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * ΑΔΕ είναι η Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας (το διευκρινίζω απλά για τους ημιμαθείς που μας διαβάζουν)



Ξεκωλίστε επιτέλους απο την ΑΔΕ. Όλα αυτά που λέω και εγώ και ο Σωτήρης και τώρα ο Νίκος είναι το κατέβασμα του ενεργειακού λόφου. Με αυτό το τρόπο απελευθερώνεται η ενέργεια που είναι εγκλωβισμένη στους μοριακούς δεσμούς του νερού. Αυτή η ενέργεια εγκλωβίστηκε στο μόριο του νερού με πολύ κόπο που εκλαϊκευμένα μπορεί κανείς να δει εδώ:
https://www.tovima.gr/2018/03/21/sci...igi-toy-neroy/

----------


## nikospag

> Συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω στο μεταξύ σας διάλογο, Κε Νίκο, αλλά μόλις περιγράψατε την αρχή λειτουργίας της Τεχνολογίας Ζωγράφου. Αυτό προσπαθώ και εγώ να εκλαϊκεύσω. Συγχαρητήρια. Τα υπόλοιπα με τον Σωτήρη.



Μάλλον δεν κατέλαβες.
tunell1.jpeg

Προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις φυσική. Αν υπολογίσουμε την ενέργεια των δυο σωματιδίων στο σημείο Α και έπειτα στο σημείο Β θα βρούμε ότι έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια ενέργεια. Άρα δεν έχουμε κερδίσει καθόλου ενέργεια από το τούνελ.

----------

kioan (20-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Το πρόβλημα με την απάτη Ζωγράφου κύριε Γεώργιε και την απίστευτη σύνδεση που προσπαθείτε να κάνετε με μια γνωστή αντίδραση είναι ότι η γνωστή αντίδραση είναι καλά μελετημένη, μετρήσιμη και επαναλαμβανόμενη ενώ η χαζομάρα Ζωγράφου είναι ...μυστικό λόγω πατέντας! Πώς μπορούμε στη θέση ενός ενζύμου να βάλουμε τις χαζομάρες που γράφετε απο κάτω; Ότι να ναι δηλαδή! Και το τραγικό είναι ότι τα μισά από αυτά που γράφετε είναι πάλι ...ψευδοεπιστήμη! 




> Συντονισμό ( *ψευδοεπιστήμη* )ΜέταλλαΣπηλαίωση λόγω γεωμετρίας, όπου είναι γνωστό ότι η θερμοκρασία βρασμού του ύδατος πέφτει από τους 100 βαθμούς στους 20 ( *Ψευδοεπιστήμη. Το πλαστικό δοχείο ...λαδιού είναι ...cavity συγκεκριμένης γεωμετρίας;* )Μεταλλικές ιδιότητες που αποκτά το νερό όταν ανασυντίθεται εν τη γενέση του (4η μορφή, εξαγωνική) ( *Ψευδοεπιστήμη* )Στοιχιομετρική ανασύνταξη των ατόμων του νερού ( *Ψευδοεπιστήμη* )Κβαντική σήραγγα του Σωτήριου (* Ε και; Ξέρουμε τι είναι το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας;* ) 
> 
> Τότε το βουναλάκι χαμηλώνει τόσο πολύ που το περνάμε με ένα πηδηματάκι. 
> 
> Γεώργιος



Τα κόκκινα τονισμένα είναι δικές μου προσθήκες! Δείξτε μας κύριε Γεώργιε επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις όπου αυτά που τονίζω σαν ψευδοεπιστήμη έχουν αποδειχθεί! Φυσικά και δεν θα απαντήσεις...

----------


## kioan

> Ξεκωλίστε επιτέλους απο την ΑΔΕ. Όλα αυτά που λέω και εγώ και ο Σωτήρης και τώρα ο Νίκος είναι το κατέβασμα του ενεργειακού λόφου. Με αυτό το τρόπο απελευθερώνεται η ενέργεια που είναι εγκλωβισμένη στους μοριακούς δεσμούς του νερού. Αυτή η ενέργεια εγκλωβίστηκε στο μόριο του νερού με πολύ κόπο που εκλαϊκευμένα μπορεί κανείς να δει εδώ:
> https://www.tovima.gr/2018/03/21/sci...igi-toy-neroy/



Μην παραποιείς τα λεγόμενα άλλων (και εννοώ του Νίκου).

Η συσκευή δεν απελευθερώνει με μαγικό τρόπο την ενέργεια του δεσμού του νερού και το άρθρο που έβαλες είναι εντελώς άσχετο με το θέμα. Για μια ακόμα φορά, άλλα διαβάζεις και άλλα (κάνεις πως) καταλαβαίνεις.

Αυτό που ισχυρίζεται ο "εφευρέτης" πως κάνει η συσκευή, είναι να διασπά πρώτα το νερό (κάτι το οποίο απαιτεί απορρόφηση ενέργειας) και στη συνέχεια να το ξανασυνθέτει (κάτι το οποίο απελευθερώνει ενέργεια).
Αυτό που σου είπε ο Νίκος (και το οποίο επιβεβαιώνει πειραματικώς και η παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα) είναι πως αυτές οι δύο ενέργειες θα είναι ίσες, όποια μέθοδο και αν ακολουθήσεις.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ξεκωλίστε επιτέλους απο την ΑΔΕ. Όλα αυτά που λέω και εγώ και ο Σωτήρης και τώρα ο Νίκος είναι το κατέβασμα του ενεργειακού λόφου. Με αυτό το τρόπο απελευθερώνεται η ενέργεια που είναι εγκλωβισμένη στους μοριακούς δεσμούς του νερού. Αυτή η ενέργεια εγκλωβίστηκε στο μόριο του νερού με πολύ κόπο που εκλαϊκευμένα μπορεί κανείς να δει εδώ:
> https://www.tovima.gr/2018/03/21/sci...igi-toy-neroy/



Α όχι! Γιατί να ...ξεκολλήσουμε ότν ο κύριος Sot Pap εκεί ακριβώς έχει κολλήσει; Ουσιαστικά αυτή είναι η ...απόδειξή του! Ότι δεν ισχύει η αρχή διατήρησης ενέργειας σε κβαντικά φαινόμενα και συγκεκριμένα στο φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας για αυτο και ...πολλαπλασιάζονται τα ηλεκτρόνια όταν περνάνε από 2 σχισμές!!
Άντε τώρα ξεκίνα τις χαζομαρούλες του στυλ: "τι πράγματα είναι αυτά που γράφεις εκπαιδευτικός γαρ" έτσι για να έχεις να βρίσεις γιατι βλέπω πως αντεξες 4-5 αναρτήσεις χωρίς βρισιές!

----------


## nick1974

οσο μια μπουρδα βαφτιζεται συσκευη και μελεταται το πως... ...δουλευει αρχιζω να νοιωθω σωματικο πονο...

κβαντικες σηραγγες τα στριμενα καλωδιακια και οι αλουμινοταινιες?

ερωτηση προς papες: φανταζομαι υποθετετε οτι αν μπειτε σε ενα εργαστηριο της ΝΑΣΑ θα δειτε μια εικονα γιουσουρουμ ? (ξερω γω, στο Cern ο ενας να στριβει καλωδιακια, ο αλλος να βαζει αλουμινοταινιες πιο διπλα ενας πακιστανος να πουλαει cd... )

----------


## George Pap

> Μάλλον δεν κατέλαβες.
> tunell1.jpeg
> 
> Προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις φυσική. Αν υπολογίσουμε την ενέργεια των δυο σωματιδίων στο σημείο Α και έπειτα στο σημείο Β θα βρούμε ότι έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια ενέργεια. Άρα δεν έχουμε κερδίσει καθόλου ενέργεια από το τούνελ.



Προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις από χημεία και βιοχημεία. Μελέτησε λίγο το ρόλο που παίζουν τα ένζυμα στη βιοχημεία και οι καταλύτες στη χημεία και τότε θα καταλάβεις τι σου λέω.

----------


## osek

> Ξεκωλίστε επιτέλους απο την ΑΔΕ.



Αντί εμείς να ξεκολλήσουμε... Μήπως επιτέλους εσείς και οι υπόλοιποι υποστηρικτές επιστημονικά μη τεκμηριωμένων μπουρδολογιών πρέπει να κολλήσετε στην ΑΔΕ....?

----------


## nikospag

> Προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις από χημεία και βιοχημεία. Μελέτησε λίγο το ρόλο που παίζουν τα ένζυμα στη βιοχημεία και οι καταλύτες στη χημεία και τότε θα καταλάβεις τι σου λέω.



Τα ένζυμα στη βιοχημεία και οι καταλύτες ξέρω πολύ καλά τι σημαίνουν. Απλά αλλάζουν τον δρόμο την χημικής αντίδρασης (λέγε με transition point). Το ΔΗ (διαφορά ενθαλπίας) παραμένει σταθερό. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ξέρεις αυτό.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η διαφορά ενέργειας ΔΗ πρέπει να καλυφθεί ΑΣΧΕΤΩΣ του δρόμου που θα ακολουθήσει η αντίδραση.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις από χημεία και βιοχημεία. Μελέτησε λίγο το ρόλο που παίζουν τα ένζυμα στη βιοχημεία και οι καταλύτες στη χημεία και τότε θα καταλάβεις τι σου λέω.



Τα ένζυμα και οι καταλύτες αυξάνουν το σύνολο της ενέργειας σε ένα σύστημα; Σε ποιό σύμπαν γίνεται αυτό;
Έχουμε ένα δοχείο με δύο ουσίες οι οποίες αντιδρούν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και όταν σταματήσει η αντίδραση έχουν αποδόσει συγκεκριμένο ποσό ενέργειας. Αν προσθέσω ένα ...ένζυμο ή ένα ...καταλύτη θα αυξηθεί το ποσό της ενέργειας στο τέλος της αντίδρασης; Μήπως τα ένζυμα επιταχύνουν τις αντιδράσεις; Σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο της Β Λυκείου*1*: 




> "Τα ένζυμα, γενικά, καταλύουν αντιδράσεις που θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν και  χωρίς την παρουσία τους. Με την παρουσία όμως των ενζύμων η ταχύτητα των  αντιδράσεων αυξάνεται ακόμη και μέχρι 100 εκατομμύρια φορές. Αυτό  πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι αντιδράσεις που πραγματοποιούνται, με την  παρουσία ενζύμων, μέσα σ' ένα λεπτό, με την παρουσία ενζύμων, θα  χρειάζονταν 32 μήνες για να πραγματοποιηθούν χωρίς αυτά. Αυτό  επιτυγχάνεται με τον κατάλληλο προσανατολισμό των αντιδρώντων μορίων ή μορίων - υποστρωμάτων."



Εμμμ... Ναι. Τι θελατε να μας πείτε κύριε Γεώργιε για τα ένζυμα - καταλύτες που δεν τα ξέρει ένας μαθητής της δευτέρας λυκείου; Μήπως θα θέλατε να μας μιλήσετε για το πώς τα ένζυμα και οι καταλύτες μειώνουν την ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης της αντίδρασης; Άρα αντί να θέλουμε ( στην τύχη το γράφω αυτό μην αρπάζεστε ) 100W για να διασπάσουμε 1 μόριο νερού παρουσία καταλύτη μπορεί να γίνει και με ...90W; Αυτό είναι ερώτηση κύριε Γεώργιε!!!! Δεν το ισχυρίζομαι εγώ! Έτσι για να δούμε πώς ακριβώς εννοείς την δράση καταλύτη στην διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού!




> Όλα αυτά που  λέω και εγώ και ο Σωτήρης και τώρα ο Νίκος είναι το κατέβασμα του  ενεργειακού λόφου.



Καμία μα ...καμία σχέση ότι γράφει ο Νίκος με τις κβαντικές χαζομάρες Sot Pap και τα άσχετα τα δικά σας κύριε Γεώργιε...
*
1* http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSGL-B106/85/685,2580/

----------

nestoras (20-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

τα ενζυμα εχουν να κανουν με την απατη του ζωγραφου?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> τα ενζυμα εχουν να κανουν με την απατη του ζωγραφου?



Σύμφωνα με τον κύριο Γεώργιο ( George Pap ) ναι. Γιατί ένζυμα και καταλύτες δρουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Και στο νερό που ...διασπαται με βομβαρδισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων υπάρχει ένας καταλύτης, κολλοειδής άργυρος συν το μίγμα μετάλων με 50MJ ενεργειακή πυκνότητα!

----------


## nick1974

> Σύμφωνα με τον κύριο Γεώργιο ( George Pap ) ναι. Γιατί ένζυμα και καταλύτες δρουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Και στο νερό που ...διασπαται με βομβαρδισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων υπάρχει ένας καταλύτης, κολλοειδής άργυρος συν το μίγμα μετάλων με 50MJ ενεργειακή πυκνότητα!




το χουν συνηθισμενη τακτικη δηλαδη...
και κατα το ζαβο ο βραστηρας συμπεριφερεται σα γιαγκι, οποτε ο βραστηρας ειναι γιαγκι

----------


## nikospag

energyDH.jpg
1000 μπράβο κ.FreeEnergy. Αυτή η η εικόνα τα λέει όλα, (απο το λινκ που δημοσιεύσατε) και περιλαμβάνει και αυτά που έλεγα πριν. 
Με λίγα λόγια, φυσική και χημεία είναι όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος. :Wink:

----------

kioan (21-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> energyDH.jpg
> 1000 μπράβο κ.FreeEnergy. Αυτή η η εικόνα τα λέει όλα, (απο το λινκ που δημοσιεύσατε) και περιλαμβάνει και αυτά που έλεγα πριν. 
> Με λίγα λόγια, φυσική και χημεία είναι όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος.



Πέρα βρέχει. Ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει ότι τον συμφαίρει.

"Τα ένζυμα επιταχύνουν τις αντιδράσεις ελαττώνοντας την ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης."

Αν για την διάσπαση με ηλεκτρόλυση χρειαζόμαστε μια ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης Α και με υψίσυχνο συντονισμό και μέταλλα χρειαστούμε ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης πχ Α/3 δεν φτάνουνε στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## nikospag

> Πέρα βρέχει. Ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει ότι τον συμφαίρει.
> 
> "Τα ένζυμα επιταχύνουν τις αντιδράσεις ελαττώνοντας την ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης."
> 
> Αν για την διάσπαση με ηλεκτρόλυση χρειαζόμαστε μια ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης Α και με υψίσυχνο συντονισμό και μέταλλα χρειαστούμε ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης πχ Α/3 δεν φτάνουνε στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα;



Αυτό καταλαβαίνεις εσύ από αυτήν την εικόνα? Και περιμένεις να σου απαντήσω (πτυχιούχο άνθρωπο) μετά απο αυτό?
Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα κάνω αυτόν τον κόπο διότι προφανώς πάλι δεν θα καταλάβεις.
Συμβουλή: Κάτσε και μελέτησε αυτά που νομίζεις ότι ξέρεις, (με συμπάθεια στο λέω).

----------

kioan (21-10-18)

----------


## osek

> Αν για την διάσπαση με ηλεκτρόλυση χρειαζόμαστε μια ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης Α και με υψίσυχνο συντονισμό και μέταλλα χρειαστούμε ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης πχ Α/3 δεν φτάνουνε στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα;

----------

nick1974 (21-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Αυτό καταλαβαίνεις εσύ από αυτήν την εικόνα? Και περιμένεις να σου απαντήσω (πτυχιούχο άνθρωπο) μετά απο αυτό?
> Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα κάνω αυτόν τον κόπο διότι προφανώς πάλι δεν θα καταλάβεις.
> Συμβουλή: Κάτσε και μελέτησε αυτά που νομίζεις ότι ξέρεις, (με συμπάθεια στο λέω).



Δεν θα απαντήσεις, αλλά απαντάς, έτσι για να έχεις το τελευταίο λόγο. Το σαράκι του Έλληνα, ο εγωισμός (με συμπάθεια στο λέω).

----------


## nepomuk

> Αυτό καταλαβαίνεις εσύ από αυτήν την εικόνα? Και περιμένεις να σου απαντήσω (πτυχιούχο άνθρωπο) μετά απο αυτό?




Τοσος κοσμος παρακολουθει εδω τα τεκταινομενα , για τους μη πτυχιουχους Φυσικων Επιστημων δεν θα το αναλυσετε ; 

Πρωτα τι Ισχυριζεται ο Παπ : Σε εναν ζωντα οργανισμο ενας Βιοκαταλυτης (ενζυμο ) , σε απειροελαχιστη ποσοτητα ,ειναι απολυτως
απαραιτητος για να επιτευχθει βιοχημικη αντιδραση που διαφορετικα θα επαιρνε πολυ πολυ χρονο και ο οργανισμος θα κατεβαλλε πολλαπλασια 
ενεργεια.  Ισχυει κατι τετοιο στις Βιοχημικες εν γενει αντιδρασεις ;(στο C/V αναφερεται  η μακροχρονη εμπειρια του στην Φαρμακοβιομηχανια - δηλ τα ειδε ολα αυτα στη πραξη).

Απεχω αρκετες δεκαετιες απο τα συγχρονα βιβλια του σχολειου  (του Μαζη ειχαμε..)  
Ενθυμουμαι εναν κανονα της Φυσικης - μηχανικης : "Οτι κερδιζουμε σε δυναμη το χανουμε σε δρομο " και το αντιστροφο .
Ο Πζ ισχυριζεται  και ειναι ΥΠΕΡκαινοφανης ο ισχυρισμος του , δεν εχει ματαγινει ,οτι κερδιζει σε ΟΛΑ .

Ο Παπ   ισχυριζεται  οτι κατι τετοιο λαμβανει χωρα στη φυση , πχ  στους Ζωντανους Οργανισμους με τηρηση του Νομου του Hess και μετα  αποπειραται ενα τεραστιο 
λογικο ( ; )  αλμα ,παρομοιαζοντας τα συμβαινοντα στις Βιοχημικες διαδικασιες , με αυτα  των συσκευων ΠΖ .
Για το τι πραγματικα λαμβανει χωρα στις ηλεκτροπαραγωγες μηχανες ΠΖ , μας  παραπεμπει στο Φυσικο του μελλοντος ,που θα γραψει Νεα Φυσικη.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αν για την διάσπαση με ηλεκτρόλυση χρειαζόμαστε μια ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης Α και με υψίσυχνο συντονισμό και μέταλλα χρειαστούμε ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης πχ Α/3 δεν φτάνουνε στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα;



Όχι βέβαια δεν φτάνουμε! Σκόπιμα ( γιατί αν δεν το κάνετε σκόπιμα είστε αδαής... ) μπερδεύετε κύριε Γεώργιε την ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης με την ενέργεια που μπορούν να αποδόσουν τα υλικά που μετέχουν στην αντίδραση. Να το γράψω αλλιώς. Έχουμε δυο υλικά μέσα σε μια συσκευή τα οποία υλικά αν αντιδράσουν μπορούν να μας δώσουν ( παράδειγμα ) 10W ισχύ. Αυτή η παρεχόμενη ισχύς δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει αν προσθέσουμε καταλύτη! Η ...επιπλέον ισχύς από πού προέρχεται; Φυσικά όχι από τον καταλύτη γιατί αυτός ουσιαστικά μένει απείραχτος και μπορεί να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί! Να το γράψω κι αλλιώς:
Έστω δυο υλικά Α και Β.
Η αντίδραση Α + Β χωρίς καταλύτη και με πλήρη ενεργοποίηση και των δύο υλικών υποθέτουμε ότι μπορεί να μας δώσει 1W ισχύ. Η αποδιδόμενη ισχύ δεν είναι το 100% της ισχύος που μπορούν να αποδόσουν τα υλικά γιατί χρειάζεται μια μικρή αρχική ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης.
Έστω καταλύτης Γ.
Η αντίδραση Α + Β + Γ παρουσία του καταλύτη και με πλήρη ενεργοποίηση και των δυο υλικών θα μας δώσει ...1W ισχύ! Αυτή η ισχύς όμως θα αποδοθεί πολύ πιο γρήγορα και πάλι δεν θα είναι το 100% της αρχικής ισχύος λόγω της ενέργειας ενεργοποίησης. Ο καταλύτης δεν προσθέτει ενέργεια στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα!
Να το πω με ένα άλλο παράδειγμα που λέμε στους μαθητές:
Έστω ένα αυτοκίνητο το οποίο έχει τελική ταχύτητα 100 χλμ/ώρα. Ότι και να κάνουμε δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει αυτή την ταχύτητα. Έχουμε δυο περιπτώσεις:

Την μια φορά το οδηγούμε πατώντας το γκάζι "ελαφρά" ( με χαμηλή επιτάχυνση )Και την άλλη με το γκάζι "σανίδα" τέρμα! 
Πόση θα είναι η τελική ταχύτητα και στις δυο περιπτώσεις; Μα φυσικά 100χλμ/ώρα ! Το ότι το επιταχύναμε την δεύτερη φορά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα ξεπεράσει και την τελική ταχύτητα!
Επειδή η εικόνα στο βιβλίο της Β Λυκείου μπορεί να είναι λίγο παραπλανητική ορίστε μια από το πανεπιστήμιο Purdue για την ενεργεια ενεργοποίησης:

Όλο το άρθρο εδώ: http://chemed.chem.purdue.edu/genche.../activate.html και ιδιαίτερη προσοχή σε αυτό:


*Catalysts do not change the equilibrium constant for the reaction.

*Θα θέλατε να σας το μεταφράσω; Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται... Θα θέλατε να σας ενημερώσω για το πανεπιστήμιο Purdue; Πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται...*
*
Στην εικόνα βλέπουμε ξεκάθαρα ότι τα παράγωγα ( Products ) είναι σε χαμηλότερη στάθμη *πάντα* είτε μπει καταλύτης είτε όχι γιατί αλλιώς θα είχαμε απόδοση 100% και ( όπως ισχυρίζεστε εσείς ) με παρουσία καταλύτη ...102% λέμε τώρα...*
*

----------

kioan (21-10-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Επιτρέψτε μου μία προσθήκη σε όσα έχουν γραφτεί για το φαινόμενο σήραγγας.

*Φαινόμενο σήραγγας και ΑΔΕ*
Καταρχάς, εδώ καμία παραβίαση του νόμου διατήρησης της ενέργειας δεν παρατηρείται (*nikospag*). Στη σωστή του ερμηνεία, απαντά στο ερώτημα: Πως και υπό ποιες συνθήκες, _διατηρώντας την ενέργεια_, το σωματίδιο μπορεί να «διαπεράσει» το ενεργειακό εμπόδιο και να βρεθεί στην ενεργειακά απαγορευμένη περιοχή. Η απάντηση: Όταν το ενεργειακό εμπόδιο είναι πολύ στενό χωρικά, δηλαδή είναι περίπου όσο το μήκος κύματος του σωματιδίου. Να προσθέσω ακόμη ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό συνδέεται άμεσα με την κυματική φύση του σωματιδίου.

*Ψυχρή εκπομπή ηλεκτρονίων*
Για το ηλεκτρόνιο με ενέργεια 100 eV, το μήκος κύματος ντεμπρολί είναι 1,25x10-8 cm, δηλαδή περίπου όσο είναι οι αποστάσεις μεταξύ των ατόμων στο στερεό. Για το λόγο αυτό, επικράτησε και επικρατεί η άποψη ότι το φαινόμενο σήραγγας εκδηλώνεται κυρίως στον μικρόκοσμο. Δεν είναι έτσι! Εκδηλώνεται και στον μακρόκοσμο. Για παράδειγμα, στην εσωτερική ολική ανάκλαση του φωτός στο πρίσμα και στην ψυχρή εκπομπή ηλεκτρονίων από την επιφάνεια του μετάλλου (μεγάλος «μπελάς» των Ηλεκτρολόγων υψηλής τάσης). 
Η ψυχρή εκπομπή ηλεκτρονίων αποτελεί την μακροσκοπική εκδήλωση του φαινομένου σήραγγας και χρησιμοποιείται, για παράδειγμα, στην Ηλεκτρονική Μικροσκοπία. Καθώς η ψυχρή εκπομπή εκδηλώνεται σε ηλεκτρικά πεδία της τάξης 108 V/cm, που σχετικά εύκολα μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν στις αιχμές της επιφάνειας, προκειμένου να αποτραπούν τα ηλεκτρικά τόξα, στις εγκαταστάσεις υψηλής τάσης τα ηλεκτρόδια πολύ καλά τα λειάνουν.

*Εσωτερική ολική ανάκλαση του φωτός*
Στην εσωτερική ολική ανάκλαση του φωτός, στο σημείο πρόσπτωσης της λεπτής δέσμης, το φαινόμενο εκδηλώνεται ως εισχώρηση του φωτός στην απαγορευμένη περιοχή, δηλαδή έξω από το πρίσμα, αλλά σε απόσταση περίπου όσο είναι το μήκος κύματος. Για να διαπιστωθεί αυτή η «διαφυγή», αρκεί στο πρώτο πρίσμα να πλησιάσουμε, πολύ κοντά, ένα δεύτερο, σε απόσταση περίπου _λ_. Στο σημείο πρόσπτωσης της δέσμης, η προσπίπτουσα δέση θα διασπαστεί σε δύο: στην ανακλώμενη εσωτερικά και την εξερχόμενη, η ένταση της οποίας εξαρτάται από την απόσταση μεταξύ των δύο οπτικών μέσων. Να προσθέσω ακόμη, ότι τη δεκαετία του 60, όταν πρωτοβγήκαν τα λέιζερ, μεταξύ άλλων μεθόδων προτάθηκε η διαμόρφωση της ακτίνας με ηχητική συχνότητα να γίνεται με μία λεπτή μίκα, τοποθετημένη σε μικρή απόσταση από τη βάση του πρίσματος, δηλαδή στην απαγορευμένη περιοχή του φωτός. Για λόγους προφανείς, η μέθοδος αυτή εγκαταλείφτηκαι τελικά. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (21-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

Ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι χρειαζονται επιστημονικες αναλυσεις για την καταριψη της μπουρδας (προφανως κι οι Φυσικοι μας αρεσκονται στο να κανουν μια πιο "σοβαρου επιπεδου" συζητηση, αλλα ψιλοακυρα γιατι το θεμα ειναι εντελως ασοβαρο).
Γιατι δε ξεκιναμε απ τα βασικα? 
Ας βαλει καποιος σε ενα κουβα νερο μικροκυμματα (και δε μιλαω για τεραχερτζ που ...μονο ο πζ μπορει να τα παραγει, ουτε για κατι που απαιτει πανακριβες κατασκευες αλλα 10GHz που με υλικα που βρισκονται ευκολα απο μεταχειρισμενα ρανταρ) κι ας χωσει οχι 350 mW αλλα οσα ΚW ,γουσταρει κι ας βαλει κι ας βαλει ενα performance monitor τροποποιημενο σε μετρητη ισχυος επισειςμεσα στον κουβα (οσοι ξερουν απο ρανταρ καταλαβαινουν τι λεω και ηδη εχουν σκασει στα γελια) σε αποσταση αναπνοης με τη horn εκπομπης. (αρκει και η κεραια εκπομπης και η κεραια δειγματοληψιας να ειναι μεσα σε νερο) κι ας βαλουν στο νερακι και οτι κολλοειδη θελουν.
Αν καταφερουν να παρουν το ελαχιστο σημα εγω θα σκισω το πτυχιο μου και θα παω στο Θιβετ να γινω Βουδιστης μοναχος.
Το πειραμα που λεω μπορει να γινει με υλικα εντελως τζαμπα απο σκραπ και ειναι πανευκολα υλοποιησιμο.
Επισεις δεχομαι ολα αυτα να γινουν με κανονικα υλικα στη σωστη σειρα και με κανονικα κομμενους κυματοδηγους, κανονικες κεραιες horn και ας υπαρχει και κανονικη τροφοδοσια. (που τιποτα απ ολα αυτα δεν υπαρχει στις τσαπατσουλιες του απατεωνα αλλα ειπαμε να κανουμε πειραμα που να χει καποια βαση)
επιπλεον συμπληρωματικα πειραματα που μπορουν να γινουν για την απολυτη καταρευση αυτου τουμυθου ακομα και στα ματια του πλεον τεχνικα και επιστημονικα αναλφαβητου ειναι σε ενα κανονικο ρανταρ να στραβωσουμε και να πετσοκοψουμε τους κυματοδηγους να δουμε αν και πως θα λειτουργει, να βαλουμε μια gun diode να λειτουργει ... ..χωρις ταση κτλ κτλ
ΑΝ κατι απ ολα αυτα λειτουργησει τιτε ας μιλησουμε κι επιστημονικα.
Αν οχι ποιο το νοημα?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

kioan (21-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

> Επειδή η εικόνα στο βιβλίο της Β Λυκείου μπορεί να είναι λίγο  παραπλανητική ορίστε μια από το πανεπιστήμιο Purdue για την ενεργεια  ενεργοποίησης:





Συγγνώμη κ. FreeEnergy  αλλά η εικόνα που παραθέσατε (και το κείμενο) είναι μια χαρά. Αν οι άνθρωποι που την βλέπουν βγάζουν παραπλανητικά συμπεράσματα, με συγχωρείτε, αλλά δεν φταίει η εικόνα.
Όταν κάηκαν κάτι καλώδια στο εργαστήριο του ΠΖ πριν κάτι χρόνια, και αυτό μια εικόνα ήταν, αλλά ο ΠΖ προφανώς έβγαλε παραπλανητικά (για τον εαυτό του) συμπεράσματα. :Wink:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ΑΝ κατι απ ολα αυτα λειτουργησει τιτε ας μιλησουμε κι επιστημονικα.
> Αν οχι ποιο το νοημα?



Το νόημα κύριε Νικόλαε είναι ότι εσύ καταλαβαίνεις την απάτη για αυτό και θεωρείς περιττές τις αναλύσεις. Δυστυχώς όμως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τις χρειάζονται. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν οτιδηπότε απο οποιονδήποτε. Χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Χωρίς να αναρωτηθούν το παραμικρό. Το θέμα γίνεται χειρότερο όταν επιστήμονες ( πραγματικοί επιστήμονες σαν τον κύριο Γεώργιο [ George Pap ] ) στηρίζουν / υποστηρίζουν την απάτη. Τότε οι οπαδοί της απάτης δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να αναρωτηθούν. Είναι σαν το ..."αλάθητο του Πάπα". Τι να αναρωτηθεί ο Μήτσος όταν ο κύριος Γεώργιος με αφοπλιστική ηρεμία δηλώνει: "...έχει το 100% παιρνει και από το περιβάλλον ενέργεια και μπορεί να φτάσει και το 102% λέω εγώ τώρα..." Εκείνες οι δυο λέξεις λίγο πριν το τέλος: "...λέω εγώ" μπορεί να μοιάζουν σαν αποποίηση ευθύνης ( "Υπόθεση έκανα μη βαράτε!") αλλά στην πραγματικότητα στα αυτιά των οπαδών ακούγεται πολύ διαφορετικά. Ακούγεται σαν: "Το λέω εγώ. Ο επιστήμονας χημικός. Πίστευε και μη ερεύνα!".
Υπάρχει όμως κάτι ακόμη πιο τραγικό στην υπόθεση. Κάτι τόσο επιτακτικό ώστε να κάνει αυτές τις αναλύσεις υποχρεωτικές! Οι άσχετοι του στυλ Ζωγράφου παραμένουν άσχετοι γιατί ποτέ δεν θα εμπλακούν δημόσια σε επιστημονική κουβέντα για να μην γίνουν ρεζίλι. Να υπενθυμίσω την απίστευτη δήλωση Ζωγράφου πως όταν κάτι καίγεται σχεδόν όλο το βάρος του μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια και την δηλώση Θεοφίλου: " ...μα καλά, λέει χοντράδες" και του κυρίου Κατσαρου: "...αυτά είναι βασική φυσική που διδάσκεται στα σχολεία". Ερχόμαστε όμως στους πραγματικούς επιστήμονες. Αυτοί αν εμπλακούν σε επιστημονική συζήτηση / ανάλυση της απάτης το μόνο που θα καταφέρουν είναι να αρχίσουν να αραδιάζουν ψευδο-επιστημονικά στοιχεία ( εξαγωνικό νερό, οι καταλύτες αυξάνουν την τελική αποδιδόμενη ισχύ κ.τ.λ. ) ή θα διαστρεβλώσουν απίστευτα ένα "εξωτικό" κομμάτι της Φυσικής ( το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών δείχνει πολλαπλασιασμό των ηλεκτρονίαων... ) γιατί τα πρόβατα ...εμμμ συγγνώμη οι οπαδοί δεν θα ...μπορέσουν να το ψάξουν! Τότε μέσα από αυτές τις δημόσιες συζητήσεις / αναλύσεις και καθώς γίνοντε ...ρεζίλι οι επιστήμονες που στηρίζουν την απάτη σκέφτεσε ότι μπορεί έστω και ...ενα από τα πρόβατα ...εμμμ ένας οπαδός να καταλάβει την απάτη.
Μόνοι τους αποδομούν την απάτη έχοντας την ψευδαίσθηση ότι την στηρίζουν, γράφοντας όλες αυτές τις απίστευτες απιθανολογίες τους.
Σε τελική ανάλυση σε ποιόν δεν αρέσει μια καλή δόση γέλιου; Εγώ γελάω όταν διαβάζω αυτά που γράφουν...

----------

kioan (21-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Συγγνώμη κ. FreeEnergy  αλλά η εικόνα που παραθέσατε (και το κείμενο) είναι μια χαρά. Αν οι άνθρωποι που την βλέπουν βγάζουν παραπλανητικά συμπεράσματα, με συγχωρείτε, αλλά δεν φταίει η εικόνα.
> Όταν κάηκαν κάτι καλώδια στο εργαστήριο του ΠΖ πριν κάτι χρόνια, και αυτό μια εικόνα ήταν, αλλά ο ΠΖ προφανώς έβγαλε παραπλανητικά (για τον εαυτό του) συμπεράσματα.



Δεν είπα ότι είναι λάθος η εικόνα! Ο χρωματισμός της είναι τέτοιος ώστε να μην φαίνεται αμέσως η διαφορά από την είσοδο στην έξοδο!

----------


## nick1974

> Το νόημα κύριε Νικόλαε είναι ότι εσύ καταλαβαίνεις την απάτη για αυτό και θεωρείς περιττές τις αναλύσεις. Δυστυχώς όμως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τις χρειάζονται. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν οτιδηπότε απο οποιονδήποτε. Χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Χωρίς να αναρωτηθούν το παραμικρό. Το θέμα γίνεται χειρότερο όταν επιστήμονες ( πραγματικοί επιστήμονες σαν τον κύριο Γεώργιο [ George Pap ] ) στηρίζουν / υποστηρίζουν την απάτη. Τότε οι οπαδοί της απάτης δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να αναρωτηθούν. Είναι σαν το ..."αλάθητο του Πάπα". Τι να αναρωτηθεί ο Μήτσος όταν ο κύριος Γεώργιος με αφοπλιστική ηρεμία δηλώνει: "...έχει το 100% παιρνει και από το περιβάλλον ενέργεια και μπορεί να φτάσει και το 102% λέω εγώ τώρα..." Εκείνες οι δυο λέξεις λίγο πριν το τέλος: "...λέω εγώ" μπορεί να μοιάζουν σαν αποποίηση ευθύνης ( "Υπόθεση έκανα μη βαράτε!") αλλά στην πραγματικότητα στα αυτιά των οπαδών ακούγεται πολύ διαφορετικά. Ακούγεται σαν: "Το λέω εγώ. Ο επιστήμονας χημικός. Πίστευε και μη ερεύνα!".
> Υπάρχει όμως κάτι ακόμη πιο τραγικό στην υπόθεση. Κάτι τόσο επιτακτικό ώστε να κάνει αυτές τις αναλύσεις υποχρεωτικές! Οι άσχετοι του στυλ Ζωγράφου παραμένουν άσχετοι γιατί ποτέ δεν θα εμπλακούν δημόσια σε επιστημονική κουβέντα για να μην γίνουν ρεζίλι. Να υπενθυμίσω την απίστευτη δήλωση Ζωγράφου πως όταν κάτι καίγεται σχεδόν όλο το βάρος του μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια και την δηλώση Θεοφίλου: " ...μα καλά, λέει χοντράδες" και του κυρίου Κατσαρου: "...αυτά είναι βασική φυσική που διδάσκεται στα σχολεία". Ερχόμαστε όμως στους πραγματικούς επιστήμονες. Αυτοί αν εμπλακούν σε επιστημονική συζήτηση / ανάλυση της απάτης το μόνο που θα καταφέρουν είναι να αρχίσουν να αραδιάζουν ψευδο-επιστημονικά στοιχεία ( εξαγωνικό νερό, οι καταλύτες αυξάνουν την τελική αποδιδόμενη ισχύ κ.τ.λ. ) ή θα διαστρεβλώσουν απίστευτα ένα "εξωτικό" κομμάτι της Φυσικής ( το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών δείχνει πολλαπλασιασμό των ηλεκτρονίαων... ) γιατί τα πρόβατα ...εμμμ συγγνώμη οι οπαδοί δεν θα ...μπορέσουν να το ψάξουν! Τότε μέσα από αυτές τις δημόσιες συζητήσεις / αναλύσεις και καθώς γίνοντε ...ρεζίλι οι επιστήμονες που στηρίζουν την απάτη σκέφτεσε ότι μπορεί έστω και ...ενα από τα πρόβατα ...εμμμ ένας οπαδός να καταλάβει την απάτη.
> Μόνοι τους αποδομούν την απάτη έχοντας την ψευδαίσθηση ότι την στηρίζουν, γράφοντας όλες αυτές τις απίστευτες απιθανολογίες τους.
> Σε τελική ανάλυση σε ποιόν δεν αρέσει μια καλή δόση γέλιου; Εγώ γελάω όταν διαβάζω αυτά που γράφουν...




OK, αν τους ενδιαφερει ενα τετοιο πειραμα προτειθομαι να τους δανεισω τα υλικα που χρειαζονται καθως και μια magnetron 25-150KW (οποια  θελουν... νομιζω εχω και 250ρα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) για να εχουν οση ισχυ θελουν (εκτος κι αν τους καλυπτουν τα 350mW οποτε οκ, θα μεινουν με μια gun diode αυτοταλαντωτη :Lol: ) Μπορουν να βαλουν να τα ελενξει και να τα συναρμολογησει οποιος δικος τους ηλεκτρονικος θελουν παρουσια μου φυσικα (χωρις να κανει χοντραδες βεβαια στυλ πζ, ετσι οπως ξερουμε ολοι οτι συνδεονται ολα αυτα μεταξυ τους) να τροφοδοτισουν κανονικα με παλμικο 10kV και να φτιαξουμε ενα βιντεακι να ανεβει στο yt.
Αν λειτουργησει μεσα στα νερα τοτε οκ, συνεχιστε την "σε βαθος" σοβαρη συζητηση με επιχηρρηματα.
Αν οχι θα πρεπει καπου να σταματησει η οποια σοβαροτητα σε αυτη την ηλιθιοτητα και δημοσια να παραδεχτουν οτι ποιαστηκαν κοροιδα απο εναν απατεωνα και να παραδεχτουν οτι ο μπουφος τους ειναι απλα ενας απατεωνισκος της κακιας ωρας.
Τι παραπανω?
Αυτα δε φτανουν?
Αυτο ειναι ανοιχτη προκληση σε papες, αλλα ακομα καλυτερα και στο επιστημονικο προσωπικο η ακομα καλυτερα την αντιπροεδραρα που δεχτηκε αμαστητες τις μπουρδες του απατεωνισκου

----------

nestoras (21-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Αυτο ειναι ανοιχτη προκληση σε papες, αλλα ακομα καλυτερα και στο επιστημονικο προσωπικο η ακομα καλυτερα την αντιπροεδραρα που δεχτηκε αμαστητες τις μπουρδες του απατεωνισκου




Απ οτι εγινε γνωστο ,ο Α/ος- αφου αποστασιοποιηθηκε πληρως- απολαμβανει καθισμενος στα πουπουλα την αναγνωρισιμοτητα που του χαρισε ο ΠΖ .
Προχωρησε και η επιστημη απο θεμα Δημοφιλιας , ολα μελι γαλα .

Κυριο μελημα του Παπ τα τελαυταια χρονια ,ειναι να βγαινουν τραγανες οι μπαγκετες , αφρατα τα μουστοκουλουρα , ενω το παγωτο
που φετος προσθεσε στην προιοντικη γκαμα να εχει τα οργανοληπτικα χαρακτηριστικα , που ξετρελλαινουν ακομα και δυσκολους ουρανισκους .
Ως εκ τουτου δεν μπορει να  ανταποκριθει σε βαρεια θεματα , απο τα ηλεκτρονικα ουτε  απ εξω δεν περασε ,αλλα δεν μπορει να ηρθε εδω για να
μαδηθει σαν κοτοπουλο .

Ο Σωτηρης καπου 2 γενιες νεοτερος του Παπ  , δηλωσε   Μηχαν/γος Μηχ/κος  , ητοι  η επαφη του με την Κβαντομηχανικη ειναι  επιφανειακη , αν και εχει φρεσκες ιδεες ,
ενω απο την Ελβετια κομιζει τα προχώ  πειραμματα.
Επισης  απο ηλεκτρονικα  πληρη αγνοια  , αντε να γνωριζει την αρχη λειτουργιας των Cd players . Για  UHD  bluray   4 η και 8Κ ,ουτε λογος.

Στο δια ταυτα και για να προχωρησει ο διαλογος  προς ενημερωση και επιμορφωση του καταναλωτικου κοινου προτεινω :

Για αρχη οι Παπ να λαβουν εξτρα φροντιστηριακα μαθηματα απο το βαρυ Πυροβολικο , τα Μεγαλα Ονοματα  της  Ε.Ο . ΠΖ  , ικανα να καμψουν  εστω κατα τι ,
να κουνηθει λιγο η Βελονα των "Ηλεκτρονικων" απο  το  Απολυτο   "ΑΠΑΤΗ" .

Αν τυχον  δεν τα καταφερουν , σειρα να  παρουν εδω  ,εχουν τα ιδια τα  μεγαλα  κεφαλια  της ερευνητικης ομαδας αυτοπροσωπως .

Τα "Ηλεκτρονικα" δεν ειναι τυχαια ιστοσελιδα  αλλα κομβος .Αν καμφθει αυτο  το  απατη εστω και μερικως   δηλ  .. μπας  και δεν ειναι απατη ; να το  συζητησουμε ;
Τοτε  ανοιγει ο δρομος  για την παρουσιαση  ΠΖ  στον  συστημικο τυπο  και  τλχ  την καθολικη αναγνωρισιμοτητα .

----------


## osek

> Αν καμφθει αυτο  το  απατη εστω και μερικως   δηλ  .. μπας  και δεν ειναι απατη ; να το  συζητησουμε ;



Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς τα έχετε στο κεφάλι σας... Αλλά η απάτη θα παραμένει πάντα απάτη! Όσες σελίδες κι αν χρειαστεί να γραφτούν στο φόρουμ, για επιστημονικές αποδείξεις και τεκμήρια απο την ομάδα ΠΖ ούτε λόγος. Άρα η συζήτηση μετατίθεται όχι φυσικά στο αν δουλεύει η συσκευή, που δεν δουλεύει, αλλά στο *γιατί* οι υποστηρικτές αρνούνται την απλή αλήθεια!

----------


## nick1974

> ικανα να καμψουν  εστω κατα τι ,
> να κουνηθει λιγο η Βελονα των "Ηλεκτρονικων" απο  το  Απολυτο   "ΑΠΑΤΗ" .




Αυτο ετσι κι αλλιως δε γινεται, 
απλα πειραματικα θα δουν ολοι οτι οι παπαριες που λεει ο ασχετος απατεωνισκος της κακιας ωρας ειναι εντελως απατη.
Το πειραμα θελω να γινει για να καταλαβει και ο πλεον ασχετος, και το τελευταιο ζωντοβολο, οτι με αρκετα κιλοβατ αληθινου παλμικου σηματος σε κανονικα κυκλωματα που λειτουργουν 10GHz δε διαπερναναι νερο, 
οχι μπας και πιστεψουμε οτι 350mW σε τεραχερτζικες συχνοτητες με αχρηστα σκουπιδια και τενεκεδες και πριονισμενους κυματοδηγους με οτι να ναι ασυνδετες μαλακιες θα μπορουσαν να κανουν οτιδηποτε.
Το αποτελεσμα ετσι κι αλλιως εγω το γνωριζω, και απο θεωρητικες γνωσεις αλλα και απο πρακτικη εμπειρια (και οχι απο κουβαδες με νερα αλλα απο σταγονιδια).
Ουσιαστικα απλως για να ξυπνησουν οσοι ζουν κανοντας ονειρα θερινης νυκτος και για να καταλαβουν οτι στον πραγματικο κοσμο τα πραγματικα πραγματα δε λειτουργουν ετσι, ουτε με πεντε γκαζοτενεκεδες κι ενα κιλο αλουμινοταινια στην κουζινα ενος ημιμαθη απατεωνα και με εξοπλισμο απ τα παλιατζηδικα φτιαχνονται "εφευρεσεις"

----------

nestoras (21-10-18), 

VaselPi (21-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ουσιαστικα απλως για να ξυπνησουν οσοι ζουν κανοντας ονειρα θερινης νυκτος και για να καταλαβουν οτι στον πραγματικο κοσμο τα πραγματικα πραγματα δε λειτουργουν ετσι, ουτε με πεντε γκαζοτενεκεδες κι ενα κιλο αλουμινοταινια στην κουζινα ενος ημιμαθη απατεωνα και με εξοπλισμο απ τα παλιατζηδικα φτιαχνονται "εφευρεσεις"



Γιατί υπήρξε ...το νερό του καματερού; Αντιγράφω τα λόγια του Καματερού από τη συνέντευξη τύπου ( 12 Φεβρουαρίου 1976 ):




> _«Το φάρμακο είναι εφεύρεσις. Πως ήχθημεν εις την εφεύρεσιν; Μία  πηγή εις την Κω είχε μεταλλικόν ύδωρ. Στις 16 Μαρτίου του 1957  παρετήρησα ένα περίεργο φαινόμενο. Από την πηγή βγαίνει το νερό και πάει  σε 5-6 σημεία. Σε ένα από τα σημεία αυτά το νερό αναβλύζει και  παρουσιάζει ραδιενέργεια. Άρα την ραδιενέργεια την απέκτησε κατά τη  διαδρομή του από την πηγήν ως το σημείον. Τι του προσέδωσε αυτήν την  ραδιενέργειαν; Ευρέθη το πέτρωμα Αλφα._  _Δια να έχωμε κάποιο έργο ή κλασσική επιστήμη κατ' εμέ ζητάει  κάποιος να σπρώξει. Να γίνει ένα έργον. Χωρίς να υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα από  ένα έργον αρχίζουν να φεύγουν ηλεκτρόνια. Χωρίς να το σπρώχνουν. Αυτό το  είπανε αυτοενέργεια. Στο ράδιο είναι η ραδιενέργεια. Όταν λοιπόν  αρχίζει ένα άτομο ραδίου να χάνει τη ραδιενέργεια του, κάτι το σπρώχνει  και γυρνά πίσω. Θα πρέπει να είναι μία ελάσσονα, μια μείζονα ενέργεια.  Αυτό μας οδήγησε σε μελέτες για μία καινούργια θεώρηση της ύλης. Υλη δεν  είναι καθ' ημάς ό,τι μέχρι στιγμής έχει υποστηριχθεί: άτομα με  ηλεκτρόνια και δεν ξέρω τι. Για μας δεν υπάρχουν 119 στοιχεία. Υπάρχει  μόνο ένα στοιχείον, η διαφοροποίηση της ταχύτητας της μάζης. Αρνούμεθα  την κλασσικήν επιστήμη. Για εμάς έχει λυθεί το θέμα του καρκίνου»_. Εν κατακλείδι ο Καματερός παρουσιάζει και τη μαθηματική θεμελίωση της επιστήμης του: _«Ηλίον (μόριο ύδατος) + ταχύτης + χρόνος = πρωτογενώς προκύπτουν τα πάντα»._



Βλέπεις καμία ...ομοιότητα με την χαζομάρα Ζωγράφου;

----------

nestoras (21-10-18), 

nick1974 (21-10-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_Αν καμφθει αυτο το απατη εστω και μερικως δηλ .. μπας και δεν ειναι απατη ; να το συζητησουμε ;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*. 

Κύριε *nepomuk*, τι να συζητήσουμε; Στις 328 σελίδες τι κάνουμε; 
Με τον κ. Νίκο (*nick1974*) δε συμφωνώ, αλλά κατανοώ την αγανάκτησή του. 
Ως άσχετος σε θέματα Ηλεκτρονικής, μπαίνετε στο Φόρουμ Ηλεκτρονικών και τους ζητάτε τη γνώμη τους για την «εφεύρεση» του Π.Ζ. Τη γνώμη τους σας τη δίνουν και σας λένε ότι πρόκειται για χονδροκομμένη απάτη, τόσο χονδροκομμένη που προσβάλει τη νοημοσύνη τους. Που είναι το πρόβλημα και δεν σας πείθουν οι εδώ Ηλεκτρονικοί; Σε ποιο άλλο φόρουμ θα έχετε εγκυρότερη ενημέρωση στο θέμα που σας απασχολεί;
Μας φέρατε εδώ δύο «επιστημονικά αστέρια της άλλης πλευράς». Από τη συζήτηση που έγινε - δε βλέπετε ότι οι δικοί μας εδώ *nikospag,* *Free**Energy* κ.α. τους έχουν αποδομήσει επιστημονικά. Από το Λύκειο έχετε περάσει. Δεν βλέπετε ότι δεν κατανοούν και στερούνται τα βασικά; Είναι δυνατόν το Φόρουμ Ηλεκτρονικών να προσπαθεί να πείσει έναν Χημικό ότι ο νόμος του Hess περιλαμβάνει και τους καταλύτες; Δεν θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο; Τι άλλο πρέπει να ακουστεί για να πειστείτε ότι η «εφεύρεση» του Π.Ζ. στερείται επιστημονικής βάσης; Έτσι όπως πάει αυτή η συζήτηση, σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να γίνεται λόγος και για «παράκαμψη της ΑΔΕ στη συσκευή του Π.Ζ». 
Επαναλαμβάνω το ερώτημα: που είναι το πρόβλημα που κάνει τις συζητήσεις στις 328 σελίδες να μην επαρκούν;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nick1974 (21-10-18)

----------


## Thansavv

Υπάρχει καμία απάντηση σχετικά με  το γιατί δεν προχώρησε η συνεργασία με το γερμανό επενδυτή? Απ' ότι είδα, δήλωναν ότι ο γερμανός
ήταν κατενθουσιασμένος. Για ποιό λόγο δεν τα βρήκανε? Δεν του άρεσαν τα μεζεδάκια?

----------


## osek

> Έτσι όπως πάει αυτή η συζήτηση, σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να γίνεται λόγος και για «παράκαμψη της ΑΔΕ στη συσκευή του Π.Ζ».



Ήδη έχει συμβεί αυτό μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω εντελώς ξεκάθαρα στο #3125!

----------

VaselPi (21-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Βλέπεις καμία ...ομοιότητα με την χαζομάρα Ζωγράφου;



Αν βλεπω? ΕΠΑΘΑ ΣΟΚ!
Ο ζαβος πρεπει να τον ειχε ειδωλο αυτο τον τυπο





> Έτσι όπως πάει αυτή η συζήτηση, σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να γίνεται λόγος και για «παράκαμψη της ΑΔΕ στη συσκευή του Π.Ζ».



αυτο ηδη εχει υπωθει.
Νομιζω το ειπε ο "λαμπρος νεος με βαθιες γνωσεις στην κβαντομηχανικη" χρησιμοποιοντας (η μαλλον βιαζοντας) την κβαντομηχανικη και θεωροντας οτι το αριστουργημα με τις αλουμινοταινιες και τα χωνια λειτουργει κβαντικα !!!

----------

VaselPi (21-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Μας φέρατε εδώ δύο «επιστημονικά αστέρια της άλλης πλευράς». 
> Βασίλειος.



Ούτε αστέρι είμαι ούτε με έφερε κανένας εδώ. Μόνος μου ήρθα για να σπάσω πλάκα.
Εσείς πάλι κάνατε like στην ανάρτηση του αποτυχημένου χαφιέ, οπότε συμφωνήτε ότι το EPO εξετάζει συσκευές!!! 
Γι αυτό το λόγο κερδίσατε επάξια το 3ο βραβείο στο #3209

----------


## George Pap

> Ουσιαστικα απλως για να ξυπνησουν οσοι ζουν κανοντας ονειρα θερινης νυκτος και για να καταλαβουν οτι στον πραγματικο κοσμο τα πραγματικα πραγματα δε λειτουργουν ετσι, ουτε με πεντε γκαζοτενεκεδες κι ενα κιλο αλουμινοταινια στην κουζινα ενος ημιμαθη απατεωνα και με εξοπλισμο απ τα παλιατζηδικα φτιαχνονται "εφευρεσεις"



Όταν είχες πάει στο γραφείο του ΠΖ και τον έγλυφες δεν ήταν γκαζοτενεκέδες.
Ευτυχώς καταλάβανε τι κουμάσι είσαι και σε πέταξαν γρήγορα έξω.

----------


## leosedf

> Ούτε αστέρι είμαι ούτε με έφερε κανένας εδώ. Μόνος μου ήρθα για να σπάσω πλάκα.
> Εσείς πάλι κάνατε like στην ανάρτηση του αποτυχημένου χαφιέ, οπότε συμφωνήτε ότι το EPO εξετάζει συσκευές!!! 
> Γι αυτό το λόγο κερδίσατε επάξια το 3ο βραβείο στο #3209



Καμιά λεπτομέρεια για το δικηγόρο δε μας είπες κλπ κλπ. ΕΡΟ.
Αυτές τις πίπες να τις πεις στα πρόβατα που σας ακολουθούν. Εδώ δεν περνάν τέτοια. Δήθεν για πλάκα κλπ.

Αγράμματα βόδια.

----------


## George Pap

> Καμιά λεπτομέρεια για το δικηγόρο δε μας είπες κλπ κλπ. ΕΡΟ.
> Αυτές τις πίπες να τις πεις στα πρόβατα που σας ακολουθούν. Εδώ δεν περνάν τέτοια. Δήθεν για πλάκα κλπ.
> 
> Αγράμματα βόδια.



Τις λεπτομέρειες να στις πει ο αναλφάβητος που έφερες εδώ για ενίσχυση και θα έκανε τις φοβερές αποκαλύψεις. Ακόμα περιμένουμε.

----------


## leosedf

Άσε ρε μπάρμπα. Έχουν περάσει 5 χρόνια και ο μουστάκιας ακόμη ούτε μια μπαταρία δεν έχει παρουσιάσει, τι να λέμε παραπάνω? Την έκανε και μείνατε με τις θεωρίες στο χέρι.

----------


## nick1974

> Όταν είχες πάει στο γραφείο του ΠΖ και τον έγλυφες δεν ήταν γκαζοτενεκέδες.
> Ευτυχώς καταλάβανε τι κουμάσι είσαι και σε πέταξαν γρήγορα έξω.




ΟΡΙΣΤΕ??????  :Lol:   :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 


Τελικα η καθυστερημενος εισαι, η ψυχοπαθης...

Εκανες νεες ανακαλυψεις παλι η μηπως ακους και φωνες?  :hahahha: 

ΕΠΩΝΥΜΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΡΕ ΖΩΝΤΟΒΟΛΟ! πετα αλλου τα δολωματα (ο θεος να τα κανει... σα τις εφευρεσεις του ζαβου ειναι για παιδακια του δημοτικου αλλα τεσπα)







> Άσε ρε μπάρμπα. Έχουν περάσει 5 χρόνια και ο μουστάκιας ακόμη ούτε μια μπαταρία δεν έχει παρουσιάσει,



σιγα μη τις παρουσιασει ρε συ...
Αυτες τις κρυβει μια χαρα  :Tongue2:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

ρε κακομοιρογλου Παπ,

ποσο πιο καραγκιοζης μπορεις να γινεις?  :Lol: 
εσυ που εχεις δηλωσει οτι εχει καταριφθει η ΑΔΕ με ενα τρυπιο γκαζοντενεκε κλεισμενο με αλουμινοταινιες
εσυ που εχεις δηλωσει στην τηλεοραση οτι η μπαχαντελα ΠΖ εχει αποδοση 102%
εσυ που χαρακτηριζεις το φορουμ τσοντα επειδη εσυ ο ιδιος απασχολεις ολη μερα τον εαυτο σου βλεποντας τσοντες
εσυ που εχεις πει τις απιστευτες ΠΙΠΕΣ κανιβαλλιζοντας καθε εννοια οχι απλα επιστημης αλλα βασικης παιδειας του δημοτικου σχολειου

εσυ ο γελοιος γκεμπαιλισκος, πιστευεις στα σοβαρα οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να με σπιλωσεις λεγοντας ψεμματα? (οπως κανεις παντα)

Για πες μου που ακριβως εχω γραψει ΕΓΩ περι ελεγχου της συσκευης βλακακο? Το οτι εισαι παντελως αγραμματος και δεν κατεχεις ουτε επιπεδο δημοτικου εχει γινει σαφες σε ολους. Το οτι δε ξερεις ουτε να διαβαζεις ομως? 





> Οι ειδικοι λοιπον στους οποιους παρουσιαστηκε προς επιστημονικη και αξιοπιστα μετρησιμη αξιολογηση η* "εφευρεση"*, παρ'ολες τις θεωρητικολογες ασαφεις μπουρδολογιες που προσπαθουσαν να αποδωσουν καποιο* δηθεν θεωρητικο υποβαθρο στη ΜΠΟΥΡΔΑ* και τις ασφυκτικες πιεσεις που εφτασαν και στα ορια των ευθεων απειλων απο την "ομαδα ΠΖ", απλα* πεταξαν στα σκουπιδια καθε ψευτοθεωρια* *πανω στην οποια προσπαθουν να στηριξουν την ανυπαρκτη εφευρεση* οι ιδιοκτητες της και αρνηθηκαν να της δωσουν οποιαδηποτε πιστοποιηση ή πατεντα. Εξυπακουεται πως αυτο ουτε εχει ουτε προκειται ποτε να σας το πει η "ομαδα ΠΖ"



Το ξερω οτι σας εχει τσουξει τοσο το αναλυτικο και αναμφισβητητο ξεβρακωμα της παπαριας σας που εκανα στην εκπομπη μου και που αποτελεσε μια απο τις βασικες αφορμες μαζικης αφυπνησης των υποψηφιων θυματων σας...

το ξερω οτι σε ετσουξε πολυ το ξεβρακωμα που σου εκανα εδω με την αποκαλυψη του ξεφτιλισματος της ψευτοθεωριας σας απο τον ΕΡΟ, κατι που εκρυβες επιμελως απο τα μελη του φορουμ αλλα και απο τα θυματα της απατης

οπως σου ειπα και σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα,....

ΞΥΔΙ !


υ.γ. ακομα περιμενω να μου πεις σε τι αποσκοπεις , τι σου εχουνε ταξει και δεν εχεις πλεον το παραμικρο ιχνος αξιοπρεπειας αλλα ξεφτιλιζεσαι με τετοιο τροπο?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ούτε αστέρι είμαι ούτε με έφερε κανένας εδώ. Μόνος μου ήρθα για να σπάσω πλάκα. Εσείς πάλι κάνατε like στην ανάρτηση του αποτυχημένου χαφιέ, οπότε συμφωνήτε ότι το EPO εξετάζει συσκευές!!! 
> Γι αυτό το λόγο κερδίσατε επάξια το 3ο βραβείο στο #3209







> Όταν είχες πάει στο γραφείο του ΠΖ και τον  έγλυφες δεν ήταν γκαζοτενεκέδες. Ευτυχώς καταλάβανε τι κουμάσι είσαι και  σε πέταξαν γρήγορα έξω.







> Τις λεπτομέρειες να στις πει ο αναλφάβητος που  έφερες εδώ για ενίσχυση και θα έκανε τις φοβερές αποκαλύψεις. Ακόμα  περιμένουμε.



Πρόσεχετε ότι ...τελείωσαν οι ψευδοεπιστημονικές ανακρίβειες του κυρίου Γεωργίου; Τώρα άρχισε πάλι τα ...γνωστά. Προσβολές και βρισιές. Πιάνεται από λέξεις ( πολλές φορές δεν τις έχει πει / γράψει καν αυτός που αναφέρει ) και το επαναλαμβάνει ξανά και ξανά νομίζοντας ότι έτσι θα προσθέσει αρκετό "θόρυβο" στις αναρτήσεις και θα χαθούν οι απίστευτες χαζομάρες που ισχυρίστηκε. Τι έγινε κύριε Γεώργιε με τους καταλύτες / ένζυμα; 




> Αν για την διάσπαση με ηλεκτρόλυση χρειαζόμαστε  μια ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης Α και με υψίσυχνο συντονισμό και μέταλλα  χρειαστούμε ενέργεια ενεργοποίησης πχ Α/3 δεν φτάνουνε στο επιθυμητό  αποτέλεσμα;



Τι έγινε με το ...εξαγωνικό νερό που ανατάσεται στοιχειομετρικά λόγω σπηλαίωσης σε χώρο με συγκερκιμένες διαστάσεις; Α να μην ξέχασω και την ..."κβαντική σήραγγα Σωτηρίου"!




> ΣυντονισμόΜέταλλαΣπηλαίωση λόγω γεωμετρίας, όπου είναι γνωστό ότι η θερμοκρασία βρασμού του ύδατος πέφτει από τους 100 βαθμούς στους 20Μεταλλικές ιδιότητες που αποκτά το νερό όταν ανασυντίθεται εν τη γενέση του (4η μορφή, εξαγωνική)Στοιχιομετρική ανασύνταξη των ατόμων του νερούΚβαντική σήραγγα του Σωτήριου
> 
> Τότε το βουναλάκι χαμηλώνει τόσο πολύ που το περνάμε με ένα πηδηματάκι.
> 
> Γεώργιος



Τι έγιναν άραγε όλα αυτά;

----------


## nick1974

> Πρόσεχετε ότι ...τελείωσαν οι ψευδοεπιστημονικές ανακρίβειες του κυρίου Γεωργίου; Τώρα άρχισε πάλι τα ...γνωστά. Προσβολές και βρισιές. Πιάνεται από λέξεις ( πολλές φορές δεν τις έχει πει / γράψει καν αυτός που αναφέρει ) και το επαναλαμβάνει ξανά και ξανά νομίζοντας ότι έτσι θα προσθέσει αρκετό "θόρυβο" στις αναρτήσεις και θα χαθούν οι απίστευτες χαζομάρες που ισχυρίστηκε. Τι έγινε κύριε Γεώργιε με τους καταλύτες / ένζυμα;



κι εσυ επιμενεις οτι αυτος ο απιστευτος τυπος εχει πτυχιο χημικου?
Αν του δωσε καποιο πανεπιστημιο τετοιο πραμα αυτο θα ναι πολιτικο σκανδαλο.
Ο τυπος ειναι τετοιο μπUFO που γυρισε να πει το κορυφαιο παραπανω με στυλ "χεχε σε ανακαλυψα, ξερω ποιιος εισαι" ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Lol:   :hahahha: οπου αρκετοι γνωριζομαστε και συνεργαζομαστε, και ασχετα με τη χρηση nicknames λιγο πολυ δεν ειμαστε και τοσο ανωνυμοι...
Αυτο δηλαδη δεν ειναι απλα γελοιο αλλα δειχνει πως ο τυπος πρεπει να χει σοβαρο προβλημα, και δεν εννοω μονο το επικοινωνιακο

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Άσε ρε μπάρμπα. Έχουν περάσει 5 χρόνια και ο μουστάκιας ακόμη ούτε μια μπαταρία δεν έχει παρουσιάσει, τι να λέμε παραπάνω? Την έκανε και μείνατε με τις θεωρίες στο χέρι.



περιμενουμε απο το Πασχα και την (ετοιμη) ντουλαποσυσκευη που θα ηλεκτροδοτουσε τη μιση Αττικη  :Lol:  τι απεγινε αυτη? μηπως κατεβηκε κανας ιπταμενος δισκος και την εκλεψε για να ηλεκτροφωτισει δωρεαν τον γαλαξια zb_GND_5296,  :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

> περιμενουμε απο το Πασχα και την (ετοιμη) ντουλαποσυσκευη που θα ηλεκτροδοτουσε τη μιση Αττικη  τι απεγινε αυτη? μηπως κατεβηκε κανας ιπταμενος δισκος και την εκλεψε για να ηλεκτροφωτισει δωρεαν τον γαλαξια zb_GND_5296,




τοσο μεγαλη μπαταρια και τοσα βολτομετρα θελει για το φωτιστικο ασφαλειας που χει κοτσαρει στην προσοψη?   :hahahha: 
κι εχει στο πλαι κι ανεμιστηρακια αρα εκει θα χει 2000 bar

----------


## FreeEnergy

> τον γαλαξια zb_GND_5296



Λίγα λόγια για τον z8_GND_5296 ! Είναι αρχαίος γαλαξίας και μαλίστα είναι αυτός που έχει παρατηρηθεί να είναι πιο μακριά από εμάς! Φαντάζεσε με τι κόπο ήρθαν εδώ οι εξωγήινοι; Δεν τους αξίζει λίγη ...τεχνολογία Π.Ζ.;;
https://www.space.com/23306-ancient-...ever-seen.html

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> τοσο μεγαλη μπαταρια και τοσα βολτομετρα θελει για το φωτιστικο ασφαλειας που χει κοτσαρει στην προσοψη?  
> κι εχει στο πλαι κι ανεμιστηρακια αρα εκει θα χει 2000 bar



κατω απο το ταπερακι ειναι η κβαντικη σηραγγα που μαζευουνε τα εξυπνα φωτονια για να μη τους φυγουνε και αρχισουνε να λυνουνε μαθηματικες εξισωσεις  :hahahha:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Λίγα λόγια για τον z8_GND_5296 ! Είναι αρχαίος γαλαξίας και μαλίστα είναι αυτός που έχει παρατηρηθεί να είναι πιο μακριά από εμάς! Φαντάζεσε με τι κόπο ήρθαν εδώ οι εξωγήινοι; Δεν τους αξίζει λίγη ...τεχνολογία Π.Ζ.;;
> https://www.space.com/23306-ancient-...ever-seen.html



τωρα που το λες, φανταζει πιθανο να ηρθαν τοσο δρομο με καυσιμα τεχνολογιας Σωρρα για να ανεβουν λεβελ αυτονομιας καινα μπορουν να ταξιδευουν στο συμπαν με την απειρη ενεργεια που μπορει να παραγει η συσκευη ΠΖ απο μισο ποτηρι νερο, ενα κουτακι μπυρα και δυο κβαντικες οδοντογλυφιδες  (πλακα πλακα ακομη και αυτο ειναι κακη αντιγραφη)

----------

nestoras (22-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Ούτε αστέρι είμαι ούτε με έφερε κανένας εδώ. Μόνος μου ήρθα για να σπάσω πλάκα.





Προφανως και δεν σε κουβαλησα ,αλλα στον Σωτηρη εγινα κολιτσιδα  ελα κι ελα .Καποτε συσχετιζες απολυτως τα 154 καθοροαιμα
με ηθικη ανωτεροτητα ,το καλο του κοσμου  κτλπ .Οι απο κατω σου οταν δεν ηταν μιασματα , τους θεωρουσες πονηρους ,κατεργαραιους κοκ.
Οι επιστημονες καθενας απο το ποστο του ,δωσανε ενα λογο στη Κοινωνια να μην την εξαπατανε τλχ συνειδητα και  ασυστολα .
Η τελευταια σου μανουβρα με τους Βιοκαταλυτες (κατ αρχην πιασαρικη) αποδομηθηκε πληρως , να την εκλαβουμε ως ενα καλαμπουρι ;
Η ως αποπειρα εξαπατησης της κοινης γνωμης;
Εχεις και αλλα τετοια στη φαρετρα σου ,που στο τελος  θα καμψουν στο τοσο δα την απατη ; Θα γελασουμε πιο πολυ η θα κλαψουμε ;
Ο Καματερος ηταν δικηγορος  , Η Αγια Αθανασια του Αιγαλεω ειχε συγκεντρωσει χιλιαδες πιστων , να αρχισω τα καλαμπουρια ;

Ενα ερωτημα διαδικαστικης και οχι ουσιαστικης φυσης ,επετρεψε μου να υποβαλλω , που θα σου δωσει και μια διοδο διαφυγης .
Στην επιστημονικη ημεριδα ( ο Θεος να την κανει) στο Aegean College παρευρεθησαν Ακαδημαικοι ,οπως διατεινεται το Water Power ;Πισω απο τα φωτα και τις καμερες ,ελαβε χωρα επιστημονικος διαλογος αξιος αναφορας και που για το συμφερον της Καινοτομιας ΠΖ δεν δημοσιοποιηθηκε ;
Διαβεβαιωνεις κατηγορηματικα οτι ο Nick1974  προσπαθησε να ερθει σε επαφη με τον Μουστακια ; 

Ουσιαστικα τον εαυτο μου θελω να δικαιολογησω και τη χαραμαδα που αφηνω ανοικτη ,
ενω δεν ειχα την παραμικρη επαφη με   Ομαδα ΠΖ , παρ'οτι προσεκληθην.

Κορυφαιο στοιχειο του πολιτισμου μας ειναι η Ανεκτικοτητα  , τυχαιο παραδειγμα  επικαιρο  ο Ρουβικωνας.
Ας ημεθα ανεκτικοι μεχρι τελους.

----------


## electron

Παρακολουθώ μέρες τώρα αυτό το ξεκατίνιασμα και έχω να πω ότι ανεξαρτήτως ποιός είναι γνωστός με ποιόν και τι πάρε δώσε μπορεί να είχαν ή έχουν, αυτό που θα έπρεπε απλά και σε πολύ λίγες σελίδες θέματος, ξεκαθαριστεί, είναι με αποδείξεις και σωστή τεκμηρίωση, αν αυτό που ευαγγελίζεται η ομάδα του πζ, είναι αληθινό και λειτουργικό. Οταν αντιθέτως διαβάζουμε εκφράσεις και δηλώσεις χαμετυπίου, τότε αυτομάτως οι υπερασπιστές της εφεύρεσης ευτελίζονται. Η καλύτερη αποστόμωση κύριοι, έναντι των επικριτών σας είναι οι τεκμηριωμένες αποδείξεις σας περί της αντιθέτου κριτική σας.
Αν δεν το κάνετε, τότε κατ εμέ δεν έχετε πραγματικά κάτι να πείτε, επομένως άχρηστες οι 330!!! σελίδες του νήματος.

----------

osek (22-10-18)

----------


## mtzag

Εχει γινει πλεον ξεκαθαρο οτι αυτοι οι 2 που υποστηριζουνε εδω με ψεματα και βλακειες
το πετρο ζωγραφο δεν το κανουνε απο αγνοια αλλα επειδη ειναι και αυτοι μεσα στην κομπινα να δαγκασουνε θυματα.
Αλλα ειναι δυνατον καποιος να εχει λεφτα και να ειναι βλακας για να του τα φατε?
Αν ειτανε βλακας δεν θα εκανε λεφτα... εκτος εξαιρεσεων πχ τα κερδισε στο τζοκερ ή τα βρηκε κληρονομια.

----------

nick1974 (22-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> ΕΠΩΝΥΜΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΡΕ ΖΩΝΤΟΒΟΛΟ! πετα αλλου τα δολωματα (ο θεος να τα κανει... σα τις εφευρεσεις του ζαβου ειναι για παιδακια του δημοτικου αλλα τεσπα)



ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΟΥ





> Για πες μου που ακριβως εχω γραψει ΕΓΩ περι ελεγχου της συσκευης



ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΛΗΤΟ ΣΟΥ #3155
ΞΥΔΑΚΙ





> Εχει γινει πλεον ξεκαθαρο οτι αυτοι οι 2 που υποστηριζουνε εδω με ψεματα και βλακειες
> το πετρο ζωγραφο δεν το κανουνε απο αγνοια αλλα επειδη ειναι και αυτοι μεσα στην κομπινα να δαγκασουνε θυματα.
> Αλλα ειναι δυνατον καποιος να εχει λεφτα και να ειναι βλακας για να του τα φατε?
> Αν ειτανε βλακας δεν θα εκανε λεφτα... εκτος εξαιρεσεων πχ τα κερδισε στο τζοκερ ή τα βρηκε κληρονομια.



ΑΛΛΑ ΝΕΑ#3127





> Οταν αντιθέτως διαβάζουμε εκφράσεις και δηλώσεις χαμετυπίου, τότε αυτομάτως οι υπερασπιστές της εφεύρεσης ευτελίζονται.



ΕΝΩ ΟΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΣΜΙΟΙ

----------


## electron

> ΕΝΩ ΟΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΣΜΙΟΙ



To αν είναι κόσμιοι ή όχι κάποιοι που σε πολεμούν, για μένα τους βουλώνεις τα στόματα με τις αδιάσειστες αποδείξεις σου και όχι να πέφτεις στο επιπεδό τους αγαπητέ.

----------

VaselPi (22-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Ο Παπ για τη ταμπακερα μεχρις στιγμης μοκο , αρκειται στον ανταρτοπολεμο , αντιπερισπασμους κτλπ .

Οκ παμε στα γραφειοκρατικα , διαδικαστικα , ανευ επιστημονικης αξιας βεβαια , αλλα  απαραιτητα για  (Εξοι)κονομα 
και προκοπη αυτου του τοπου, που ειναι το μελημα μου.
Εκθετος  και εδω ο πετρος και ιδιαιτερα  ο συνηγορος - συνεταιρος του , Καθηγητης νομικης  στη Γερμανια , μια ανασα
μακρια απο το Ευρωπαικο γραφειο Πατεντων .   Κοκαλα  εχει αυτη η πατεντα ; Οποιαδηποτε    εκτος Ελλαδος  ..  οτι ναναι 
απο οπου ναναι , υπαρχει κατι ανακοινωσιμο ;

Εδω Θυμιζω τον Βασιλειο οπου ευθυς εξαρχης  ειχε προειδοποιησει οτι  τλχ   στην Αμερικη  δεν θα ειχε  καμμια τυχη 
απο χερι  η αιτηση ΠΖ  για απονομη πατεντας  ,πολυ απλα   διοτι στερειται  οποιασδηποτε  εστω θεωρητικης  και στα ορια της επιστημονικης  φαντασιας  
ΒΑΣΕΩΣ . Απολυτως ανεφικτα  τλχ  οσα υποστηριζει δημοσιως και  οσα αναφερονται στην "ελληνικη" πατεντα .

Συμπερασμα  ευλογο  της κοινης Γνωμης  βασει απλης κοινης λογικης : Σε καμμια  ενεργεια δεν προεβη το επιχειρηματικο διδυμο  Ζωγραφος - Σπηλιοπουλος 
πλην ισως ανγνωριστικων Βολων  στο τσαμπα , διοτι πολυ  απλα  θα ξοδευαν κοροιδιστικα ενα σεβαστο ποσο .
Μην Ξεχναμε οτι εγινε  - και βοηθουντος του διαδικτυου -ενα  παγκοσμιο σουσουρο , οποτε  τα  γραφεια   πατεντων την ειχαν στημενη στο διδυμο .
Εξ αλλου το παραμυθι δουλεψε πολυ καλα  στην αρχη   , μια πατεντα παιρνει και 1-2 χρονια  ...  

_"Κι ακαρτέρει κι ακαρτέρει φιλελεύθερη λαλιά_ το ένα _εκτύπαε τ_' _άλλο χέρι_ από την απελπισιά  ......"

Δηλ  ο Παπ οντας μπαιλντισμενος απο την επιστημονικη ομαδα , προσηλθε  εδω  ως τι ;
Μαρτυρ Αληθειας ;Ειδημων - Πραγματογνωμων ; Πιστος διαμαρτυρομενος , λεγοντας  καντε κατι ρε παιδια   .. μια  ανακοινωση ...
Προς αγραν νεας πελατειας ; Αφου τον πηγε "αιμα" τη θερινη σαιζον και δεν προλαβαινε ...
Απομενει να εποφθαλμια την θεση του leader στην αγορα   δηλ του  Καραμολεγκου ,
αλλα γι αυτο οι κλιβανοι ,ως πιο αποδοτικη ενεργειακα λυση πρεπει να καινε απευθειας υδρογονο 
κι ας μην ειναι και 5*.

----------


## kioan

George Pap, σύμφωνα με τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης που αποδέχτηκες όταν έκανες λογαριασμό στο hlektronika.gr:





> 1. Nα γράφετε το μήνυμά σας μόνο με ελληνικούς και *πεζούς χαρακτήρες* ώστε να είναι πιο ευανάγνωστο και κατανοητό. Η γλώσσα μας είναι όμορφη, καιρός να τη θυμηθούμε. Τα κεφαλαία δεν επιτρέπονται ενώ greeklish θα αντιμετωπίζονται αυστηρά με άμεση διαγραφή του μηνύματος.

----------


## George Pap

> George Pap, σύμφωνα με τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης που αποδέχτηκες όταν έκανες λογαριασμό στο hlektronika.gr:



Σωστό, δεν το είχα προσέξει

----------


## nick1974

> ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΟΥ



155px-Double_Moutza.jpg


παρτα να μη στα χρωσταω τυχαρπαστε καραγκιοζη.
Προς ενημερωση σου αυτη εδω η παπαρια ειναι ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ (και μαλιστα οριακα ψιλο-εντος / ψιλο-εκτος απ τη πραγματικη θεματολογια του φορουμ) που χρησιμοποιουμε απλα για ξεκαβλωμα και χαβαλε.
Για σενα μπορει να ναι το ιδιο το νοημα της υπαρξης σου αλλα στα @@ μας!
Εισαι wanna be πελατης μου? ΟΧΙ,  εισαι ηλεκτρονικος? ΟΧΙ, θες καποια συνεργασια? ΟΧΙ,  εισαι οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος απο ενας παπαρας που μπηκε σε ενα -εξειδικευμενο επαγγελματικο- φορουμ για να ασχοληθει με ενα και μοναδικο (ψιλο-εντος / ψιλο-εκτος) θεμα και μαλιστα με μοναδικο σκοπο να μας τα πρηξει υποστηριζοντας ηλιθιοτητες ενος ημιασχετου βλακα που ΟΛΟΙ ανεξαιρετως εδω μεσα ξερουν οτι ειναι παπαριες γιατι ακριβως αυτο ειναι το επαγγελμα μας ? ΟΧΙ
Τι εννωεις να αποκαλυφθω λοιπον? Οποιος με χρειαζεται μια χαρα με ξερει και ξερει πως να με βρει και που να με βρει και τα εργαστηρια μου και το τι κανω και ολα, οπως το ιδιο ισχυει για τα περισσοτερα απο τα μελη εδω μεσα. ΕΣΥ εισαι που νομιζεις οτι εδω ο σκοπος ειναι οι ζωγραφοπαπαριες.
btw αν θες τοσο πολυ να με γνωρισεις κι απο κοντα δεν εχεις παρα να κανονισεις με τους πτυχιουχους (τους πραγματικους εννοω, οχι εσενα και τον αλλο με τα αγρια φωτονια) της ομαδας σας να δεχτουν την προκληση που ειπα πιο πανω.

----------

nestoras (22-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Επιτρέψτε μου μία προσθήκη σε όσα έχουν γραφτεί για το φαινόμενο σήραγγας.
> 
> *Φαινόμενο σήραγγας και ΑΔΕ*
> Καταρχάς, εδώ καμία παραβίαση του νόμου διατήρησης της ενέργειας δεν παρατηρείται (*nikospag*). Στη σωστή του ερμηνεία, απαντά στο ερώτημα: Πως και υπό ποιες συνθήκες, _διατηρώντας την ενέργεια_, το σωματίδιο μπορεί να «διαπεράσει» το ενεργειακό εμπόδιο και να βρεθεί στην ενεργειακά απαγορευμένη περιοχή. Η απάντηση: Όταν το ενεργειακό εμπόδιο είναι πολύ στενό χωρικά, δηλαδή είναι περίπου όσο το μήκος κύματος του σωματιδίου. Να προσθέσω ακόμη ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό συνδέεται άμεσα με την κυματική φύση του σωματιδίου.
> 
> *Ψυχρή εκπομπή ηλεκτρονίων*
> Για το ηλεκτρόνιο με ενέργεια 100 eV, το μήκος κύματος ντεμπρολί είναι 1,25x10-8 cm, δηλαδή περίπου όσο είναι οι αποστάσεις μεταξύ των ατόμων στο στερεό. Για το λόγο αυτό, επικράτησε και επικρατεί η άποψη ότι το φαινόμενο σήραγγας εκδηλώνεται κυρίως στον μικρόκοσμο. Δεν είναι έτσι! Εκδηλώνεται και στον μακρόκοσμο. Για παράδειγμα, στην εσωτερική ολική ανάκλαση του φωτός στο πρίσμα και στην ψυχρή εκπομπή ηλεκτρονίων από την επιφάνεια του μετάλλου (μεγάλος «μπελάς» των Ηλεκτρολόγων υψηλής τάσης). 
> Η ψυχρή εκπομπή ηλεκτρονίων αποτελεί την μακροσκοπική εκδήλωση του φαινομένου σήραγγας και χρησιμοποιείται, για παράδειγμα, στην Ηλεκτρονική Μικροσκοπία. Καθώς η ψυχρή εκπομπή εκδηλώνεται σε ηλεκτρικά πεδία της τάξης 108 V/cm, που σχετικά εύκολα μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν στις αιχμές της επιφάνειας, προκειμένου να αποτραπούν τα ηλεκτρικά τόξα, στις εγκαταστάσεις υψηλής τάσης τα ηλεκτρόδια πολύ καλά τα λειάνουν.
> 
> ...



Η ΑΔΕ ισχύει στην κβαντική σήραγγα σωματιδιακώς, δηλαδή σωματίδιο με ταχύτητα, διαπερνάει κυμματικώς- σηραγγοειδώς το εμπόδιο, και το μετράμε σαν σωματίδιο και πάλι. 
 Αν όμως είχαμε την δυνατότητα να κάνουμε κβαντική μέτρηση, δηλαδή μέτρηση κατά την οποία το σωματίδιο γίνεται κύμα, δηλ
Σωματίδιο ---> διατρητικό σηραγγοειδές κύμα , θα βλέπαμε πως η ΑΔΕ δεν ισχύει, διότι η ενέργεια στην β φάση είναι πχ 15φορές την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια της Α φάσης.  

Χρησιμοποιώντας την μαγνητική επαγωγή κατά την κυματοειδή φύση, είναι δυνατό να πάρουμε διαφορετικά μαγνητικά πεδία.
Προσοχή! 
Η μαγνητική επαγωγή είναι ΜΗ ΤΟΠΙΚΟ φαινόμενο. Οπότε δεν υφίσταται τις συνέπειες της αποσυνοχής αν ήταν τοπικό φαινόμενο.

----------


## electron

Ηρεμία παίδες, αν είναι δυνατόν ας μην συνεχιστεί το θέμα με βρισιές κλπ. Ας μιλήσουν όσοι έχουν να πουν κάτι με αποδείξεις, μπας και βγει κάτι, αλλιώς για μένα οι κύριοι συντονιστές να κλειδώσουν το θέμα. Δεν τιμά αυτό το forum οι κουβέντα σε επιπέδο λαχαναγοράς.
Και εν κατακλείδι ας βγει και ο εμπνευστής της επονομαζόμενης εφεύρεσης να δώσει γιατί όχι ο ίδιος τις αποδείξεις που χρειάζονται, στην τελική δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κηδεμόνες.

----------

kioan (22-10-18)

----------


## rama

Αν κλειδώσει το θέμα, είναι σα να δέχεται το forum οτι έκανε λάθος που απόρριψε τη μηχανή ΠΖ, και οτι οι υποστηρικτές του ΠΖ έβαλαν τα γυαλιά στους αρνητές της τεχνολογίας του.

----------

kioan (22-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

> Η ΑΔΕ ισχύει στην κβαντική σήραγγα σωματιδιακώς, δηλαδή σωματίδιο με ταχύτητα, διαπερνάει κυμματικώς- σηραγγοειδώς το εμπόδιο, και το μετράμε σαν σωματίδιο και πάλι. 
>  Αν όμως είχαμε την δυνατότητα να κάνουμε κβαντική μέτρηση, δηλαδή μέτρηση κατά την οποία το σωματίδιο γίνεται κύμα, δηλ
> Σωματίδιο ---> διατρητικό σηραγγοειδές κύμα , θα βλέπαμε πως η ΑΔΕ δεν ισχύει, διότι η ενέργεια στην β φάση είναι πχ 15φορές την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια της Α φάσης.  
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώντας την μαγνητική επαγωγή κατά την κυματοειδή φύση, είναι δυνατό να πάρουμε διαφορετικά μαγνητικά πεδία.
> Προσοχή! 
> Η μαγνητική επαγωγή είναι ΜΗ ΤΟΠΙΚΟ φαινόμενο. Οπότε δεν υφίσταται τις συνέπειες της αποσυνοχής αν ήταν τοπικό φαινόμενο.



Παιδιά, ο άνθρωπος αποκλείεται να είναι επιστήμονας και να λέει τόσο μεγάλες αρλούμπες (που δεν θα μπω καν στον κόπο να απαντήσω).
Έχω την εντύπωση οτι μας τρολλάρει και μετά κάθεται και γελάει. Πετάει μια επιστημονική ανοησία και μετά περιμένει να ψαρώσουμε και να απαντήσουμε.






> Αν κλειδώσει το θέμα, είναι σα να δέχεται το forum  οτι έκανε λάθος που απόρριψε τη μηχανή ΠΖ, και οτι οι υποστηρικτές του  ΠΖ έβαλαν τα γυαλιά στους αρνητές της τεχνολογίας του.



Συμφωνώ.

----------


## Sot pap

> Παιδιά, ο άνθρωπος αποκλείεται να είναι επιστήμονας και να λέει τόσο μεγάλες αρλούμπες (που δεν θα μπω καν στον κόπο να απαντήσω).
> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι μας τρολλάρει και μετά κάθεται και γελάει. Πετάει μια επιστημονική ανοησία και μετά περιμένει να ψαρώσουμε και να απαντήσουμε.
> 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ.



Δηλαδή διαφωνείς, πως ένα σωματίδιο είναι κυματοειδής χορδή εν ηρεμία?

----------


## nepomuk

> Ηρεμία παίδες, αν είναι δυνατόν ας μην συνεχιστεί το θέμα με βρισιές κλπ. Ας μιλήσουν όσοι έχουν να πουν κάτι με αποδείξεις, μπας και βγει κάτι, αλλιώς για μένα οι κύριοι συντονιστές να κλειδώσουν το θέμα. Δεν τιμά αυτό το forum οι κουβέντα σε επιπέδο λαχαναγοράς.
> Και εν κατακλείδι ας βγει και ο εμπνευστής της επονομαζόμενης εφεύρεσης να δώσει γιατί όχι ο ίδιος τις αποδείξεις που χρειάζονται, στην τελική δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κηδεμόνες.





Πριν κατι μηνες ειχε επιδειχθει κατι πιο βαρυ απο 2 φασκελα .
Το συμφερον του κοινωνικου συνολου ποιο ειναι ; Η αποκαλυψη της απατης ,η και στην απιθανη περιπτωση
η αξιολογηση μιας Καινοτομιας .
Πιο ποιητικα : Εθνικο ειναι το Αληθινο και οχι τα παραμυθια .
Γιατι να κλειδωσει το θεμα  αφου η αλλη πλευρα  το συνεχιζει  εστω  αραια , με  υπερκαινοφανεις ισχυρισμους ; 
Απο κει και περα  το  τι "χοντραδα" εχει περασει - ειπωθει στα ΜΚΔ της επιροης και εγκρισης ΠΖ δεν λεγεται .
Ανοχη  και στο Χοντρο χιουμορ.

----------


## electron

Πρότεινα να κλειδώσει επειδή με ύβρεις δεν βγαίνει κάτι. Αν υπάρχει διαθέση σωστής αντιπαράθεσης με επιχειρήματα, νομίζω ότι κανένας δεν θα το αρνηθεί. Από την άλλη χλωμό το βλέπω να βγαίνει κάτι επί της ουσίας.

----------


## nikospag

> Δηλαδή διαφωνείς, πως ένα σωματίδιο είναι κυματοειδής χορδή εν ηρεμία?



Εν ηρεμία? Ένα σωματίδιο είναι όπως ένα στάσιμο κύμα, οπότε σίγουρα δεν είναι εν ηρεμία

----------


## Sot pap

> Εν ηρεμία? Ένα σωματίδιο είναι όπως ένα στάσιμο κύμα, οπότε σίγουρα δεν είναι εν ηρεμία



Τότε να χαρακτηρίσουμε σαν ηρεμία την κατάσταση της αρμονικής του ταλάντωση σε ΚΣ.

----------


## nikospag

Άρχισες πάλι. Ποιου ταλαντωτή? για σωματίδιο μίλησες. Για το κύμα de Broglie του σωματιδίου μιλάμε.

----------


## Sot pap

> Άρχισες πάλι. Ποιου ταλαντωτή? για σωματίδιο μίλησες. Για το κύμα de Broglie του σωματιδίου μιλάμε.



Εφόσον το μήκος κύματος ενός σωματιδίου μικραίνει πέρα του μήκος κύματος του εμποδίου ώστε να το διαπεράσει (κατά την ερμηνεία της κβαντκής σήραγγας σαν εμπόδιο, και όχι σαν την ερμηνεία κροσσών συμβολής σε αγωγό που ανέφερα), χωρίς να δέχεται επιπλέον ενέργεια, από κάπου πρέπει να την παίρνει. 
Στην ερμηνεία του εμποδίου ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ταλαντωτής. 
Στην τεχνική ΠΖ υπάρχει ταλαντωτής. Τόσο αδύνατο θα ήταν ο ταλαντωτής να δημιουργεί τις προϋποθέσεις ώστε το σωματίδιο του κράματος να επιφέρει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια στο μόριο του νερού ώστε να επιταχύνει την διάσπαση, ξεπερνώντας το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού?

----------


## kioan

> Αν κλειδώσει το θέμα, είναι σα να δέχεται το forum οτι έκανε λάθος που απόρριψε τη μηχανή ΠΖ, και οτι οι υποστηρικτές του ΠΖ έβαλαν τα γυαλιά στους αρνητές της τεχνολογίας του.



Το έχω ξαναγράψει και στο παρελθόν και το ξαναλέω και τώρα: Όσο και αν κάποιοι προσπαθούν, δεν πρόκειται να κλειδώσει για αυτόν τον λόγο το θέμα.
Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα σβηστούν τα προσβλητικά μηνύματα (ολόκληρα ή τμήμα τους) και το παρόν topic θα παραμείνει ανοικτό για να μαθαίνει ο κόσμος πόσο απάτη είναι η συσκευή του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου και πόσο αγράμματοι ημιμαθείς όσοι προσπαθούν να διαστρεβλώσουν την επιστήμη για να ταιριάξει στα ψεύδη του.


Όπως έχει ήδη αναφερθεί στο παρόν θέμα: 
_"Πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ότι είναι απίστευτα επικίνδυνο και καταστροφικό να μην δίνουμε σημασία στην ψευδοεπιστήμη. Θα πρέπει να έχουμε μηδενική ανοχή για αυτού του είδους τα πράγματα."_ _- Paul Romer

_

----------


## electron

Και πως ο ταλαντωτής θα μικρύνει το σωματίδιο ώστε αυτό να διαπεράσει το εμπόδιο; Είναι αρκετή η ισχύς που κάπου αναφέρθηκε ότι είναι 350mW, να επιτύχει κάτι τέτοιο; Τέλος είναι εφικτό να υλοποιηθεί κεραία σε τόσο μικρό μήκος κύματος ώστε να ακτινοβολήσει αυτή την ενέργεια;

----------


## George Pap

> Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα σβηστούν τα προσβλητικά μηνύματα (ολόκληρα ή τμήμα τους)



Ωραία, ξεκίνα από το τίτλο

----------


## Sot pap

> Και πως ο ταλαντωτής θα μικρύνει το σωματίδιο ώστε αυτό να διαπεράσει το εμπόδιο; Είναι αρκετή η ισχύς που κάπου αναφέρθηκε ότι είναι 350mW, να επιτύχει κάτι τέτοιο; Τέλος είναι εφικτό να υλοποιηθεί κεραία σε τόσο μικρό μήκος κύματος ώστε να ακτινοβολήσει αυτή την ενέργεια;



Φαντάζομαι πως με συγκεκριμένη γεωμετρία χώρου ο εξαναγκασμός σε πολύ μικρότερη ταλάντωση του κολλοειδούς αργύρου ώστε να ξεπεράσει το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού του νερού και να προσδώσει στις ταλαντώσεις του υδρόγόνου ή του οξυγονου την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια ώστε να διασπασθεί ο δεσμός αυτός, δεν θα πρέπει να αποκλείεται. Τι τιμή απαιτείται, αυτό ο ΠΖ το γνωρίζει.

----------


## kioan

> Ωραία, ξεκίνα από το τίτλο



Ο τίτλος στηρίζεται στον ορισμό της *απάτης* ως μιας *ενσυνείδητης παραποίησης της αλήθειας* η οποία στηρίζεται στην ευπιστία των άλλων. Και ως τέτοιος θα παραμείνει. 


Τις διαταγές και τις υποδείξεις διαχείρισης κράτα τες για τα forums που απευθύνονται στα κοπάδια των ημιμαθών υποστηρικτών του ΠΖ και στα οποία φιμώνεται όποιος εκφράσει λογικό επιχείρημα που ξεσκεπάζει την εν λόγω απάτη.

----------


## electron

> Φαντάζομαι πως με συγκεκριμένη γεωμετρία χώρου ο εξαναγκασμός σε πολύ μικρότερη ταλάντωση του κολλοειδούς αργύρου ώστε να ξεπεράσει το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού του νερού και να προσδώσει στις ταλαντώσεις του υδρόγόνου ή του οξυγονου την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια ώστε να διασπασθεί ο δεσμός αυτός, δεν θα πρέπει να αποκλείεται. Τι τιμή απαιτείται, αυτό ο ΠΖ το γνωρίζει.



Αυτή η γεωμετρία είναι κάτι το εξωτικό που μου κάνει εντύπωση. Δηλαδή ο Πέτρος έφτιαξε έναν κυματοδηγό τέτοιων διαστάσεων που εξανάγκασε το μόριο του κολλοειδούς αργύρου να σπάσει τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό του νερού; Μιλάμε αν δεν κάνω λάθος για συχνότητα που φτάνει το THz!!!

----------


## nepomuk

kioan: " Τις διαταγές και τις υποδείξεις διαχείρισης κράτα τες για τα forums που απευθύνονται στα κοπάδια των ημιμαθών υποστηρικτών του ΠΖ 
και στα οποία φιμώνεται όποιος εκφράσει λογικό επιχείρημα που ξεσκεπάζει την εν λόγω απάτη."


Τι να ξεσκεπασει ; Κιχ να πεις  , καηκες απαξ και δια παντος.
Ακομα και user name να αλλαξεις ο Παπ  το βρισκει , το  μυριζεται , ειδικα  εμενα .
 Για να λεμε του διαολου το δικαιο ,
στο "επισημο" φορουμ ΠΖ στη Ζουγκλα υπαρχει και η ποινη της τριημερης αποβολης, για ελαφρα
ειρωνια  η απλως  μειδιαμα προς τον ερευνητη.

----------


## nick1974

> Ωραία, ξεκίνα από το τίτλο



ο τιτλος ναι μεν προσβαλει τους απατεωνες αλλα δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει καποια λεξη στην Ελληνικη που να διαχωριζει εναν εφυη απατεωνα απο ενα φιδεμπορα τσαρλατανο.
Δε ξερω αν θα ηταν αναβαθμιση το "η για τον π... απατη του φιδεμπορα ζωγραφου"






> Φαντάζομαι πως με συγκεκριμένη γεωμετρία χώρου ο εξαναγκασμός σε πολύ μικρότερη ταλάντωση του κολλοειδούς αργύρου ώστε να ξεπεράσει το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού του νερού και να προσδώσει στις ταλαντώσεις του υδρόγόνου ή του οξυγονου την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια ώστε να διασπασθεί ο δεσμός αυτός, δεν θα πρέπει να αποκλείεται. Τι τιμή απαιτείται, αυτό ο ΠΖ το γνωρίζει.



μιλαμε παντα για ενα πλαστικο κουβα και κυματοδηγους κομμενους με σαπιο πριονι... για να ξερουμε γιατι μιλαμε.

----------


## leosedf

Τον έκανα καλύτερο τον τίτλο, έχει και index.

----------


## electron

Τώρα θα ήταν υπερβολικό να ζητούσαμε από τον ίδιο τον κύριο Ζωγράφο να τεκμηριώσει το εγχείρημά του εδώ ή κάτι τέτοιο θα προσέβαλε την υπόληψή του; Στον αντίποδα η ομάδα διαχείρισης θα διέγραφε το οτιδήποτε προσβλητικό. Αλλιώς μπορεί να συζητάμε εδώ περί ανέμων και υδάτων εις την νιοστή.

----------


## Sot pap

> Αυτή η γεωμετρία είναι κάτι το εξωτικό που μου κάνει εντύπωση. Δηλαδή ο Πέτρος έφτιαξε έναν κυματοδηγό τέτοιων διαστάσεων που εξανάγκασε το μόριο του κολλοειδούς αργύρου να σπάσει τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό του νερού; Μιλάμε αν δεν κάνω λάθος για συχνότητα που φτάνει το THz!!!



ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ
Δημιούργησε κβαντική σήραγγα για τον κολλοειδή άργυρο, διάτρησε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό και τα στοιχεία πήραν την απαιτούμενη του ενέργεια, ασυγχρονίστηκαν μεταξύ τους και τον έσπασαν τα ίδια! 
Όταν δίνουμε 6THZ για κλασσική διάσπαση,  την δίνουμε στο μόριο του νερού όπου πρέπει να υπερνικήσουμε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό ΠΡΩΤΑ! και όχι στα στοιχεία του!

----------


## nepomuk

> Τώρα θα ήταν υπερβολικό να ζητούσαμε από τον ίδιο τον κύριο Ζωγράφο να τεκμηριώσει το εγχείρημά του εδώ




Καλα τωρα  ονειρευομαστε .Μετα το φιασκο του PBS , απο CNN  και πανω , Deutcshe Welle , Radio France , RAI ,National Geographic  κτλπ.

----------


## electron

> ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ
> Δημιούργησε κβαντική σήραγγα για τον κολλοειδή άργυρο, διάτρησε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό και τα στοιχεία πήραν την απαιτούμενη του ενέργεια, ασυγχρονίστηκαν μεταξύ τους και τον έσπασαν τα ίδια! 
> Όταν δίνουμε 6THZ για κλασσική διάσπαση,  την δίνουμε στο μόριο του νερού όπου πρέπει να υπερνικήσουμε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό ΠΡΩΤΑ! και όχι στα στοιχεία του!



 Οκ ας δεχτούμε ότι έφτιαξε αυτή τη σήραγγα θα σταθώ όμως στο τρόπο κατασκευής αυτής. Αφού μιλάμε για 6Thz έχουμε να κάνουμε με μήκος κύματος που διαστασιολογικά έχει απειροελάχιστες διαστάσεις, κατά τον απλό και γνωστό τύπο λ=c/f. Μπόρεσε και έφτιαξε κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## nick1974

> Τον έκανα καλύτερο τον τίτλο, έχει και index.




σωστα ρε φιλε, 
με το απλο "απατη" ειναι σα να τον συγκρινεις με τον EL PROFESSOR (Για οσους εχουν δει la casa de papel)  η με αλλους εφυεστατους απατεωνες κι αυτο ειναι τσουβαλιασμα  :Wink: 






> ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ
> Δημιούργησε κβαντική σήραγγα



ναι, και στο επομενο μοντελο θα δημιουργησει και σκουλικοτρυπα που θα βγαζει σε μια μαυρη τρυπα σε αλλο συμπαν...
Τι πινεις ρε φιλε? εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις δει τους τενεκεδες για τους οποιους μιλαμε?

----------


## kioan

> ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ
> Δημιούργησε κβαντική σήραγγα για τον κολλοειδή άργυρο, διάτρησε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό και τα στοιχεία πήραν την απαιτούμενη του ενέργεια, ασυγχρονίστηκαν μεταξύ τους και τον έσπασαν τα ίδια! 
> Όταν δίνουμε 6THZ για κλασσική διάσπαση, την δίνουμε στο μόριο του νερού όπου πρέπει να υπερνικήσουμε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό ΠΡΩΤΑ! και όχι στα στοιχεία του!




Εξακολουθούν να παραμένουν αναπάντητα τα εξής ερωτήματα:
Που κολλάνε όλα αυτά με το κατασκεύασμα του Ζωγράφου; Τι σχέση έχουν όταν ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ δείχνει αντικρουόμενα πράγματα;Που πήγαν όλες οι προηγούμενες θεωρίες που μας παραθέσατε (πχ πολλαπλασιασμός φωτονίων στο πείραμα διπλής σχισμής) ώστε να φτάσουμε εδώ και μερικές μέρες να μιλάμε για σπηλαίωση κλπ;Υπάρχει κάποιο peer reviewed επιστημονικό paper που να περιγράφει τις θεωρίες που λέτε ή για μια ακόμη φορά μας αραδιάζετε τυχαίες έννοιες και πολύπλοκες λεξούλες που ακούσατε κάπου;Που είναι η έτοιμη συσκευή που είδαμε στις φωτογραφίες; Γιατί δεν την βλέπουμε σε λειτουργία;Γιατί δεν έχει δημοσιευτεί σε κανένα επιστημονικό συνέδριο μια τόσο μεγάλη εφεύρεση εφόσον υποτίθεται την έχει αποδείξει θεωρητικώς και πειραματικώς;Γιατί αποφεύγεται με κάθε τρόπο η μέτρηση με κατάλληλα όργανα της συσκευής που λειτουργεί, χωρίς να αποκαλυφθεί το εσωτερικό της;

----------

osek (22-10-18), 

VaselPi (22-10-18)

----------


## Panoss

Είναι πολύ απλό, γιατί κάποιοι θα κάνουν reverse engineering και θα του κλέψουνε την πατέντα.
Υπάρχουν και απατεώνες δυστυχώς... :Sad:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αν όμως είχαμε την δυνατότητα να κάνουμε κβαντική μέτρηση, δηλαδή μέτρηση κατά την οποία το σωματίδιο γίνεται κύμα, δηλ Σωματίδιο ---> διατρητικό σηραγγοειδές κύμα , θα βλέπαμε πως η ΑΔΕ δεν ισχύει



Ξεκινάς με *Αν* και συνεχίζοντας στο τέλος το πιστεύεις κιόλας ότι έτσι γίνεται; Αυτό είναι τώρα ...επιστήμη; Δείξτε μας ένα πείραμα, μια έρευνα, μια δημοσίευση στην οποία έκαναν "...κβαντική μέτρηση". Και όχι μόνο έκαναν ..."κβαντική μέτρηση" αλλά μέτρησαν και "διατρητικά σηραγγοειδή κύμματα"!!! *Τι απίστευες χαζομάρες είναι αυτές;* Υπάρχουν ..."διατρητικά σηραγγοειδή κύμματα"; Υπάρχει καν *ΣΗΡΑΓΓΑ* στο φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας; Επειδή το έχει ο τίτλος του φαινομένου σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει σαν φυσική οντότητα; Ανοίγει δηλαδή μια ...τρύπα ( συνώνυμο της σήραγγας ); Δεν υπάρχει μετατροπή από σωματίδιο σε κύμα με την φυσική έννοια του όρου! Σαν να λέμε τώρα είναι αλεύρι μετά έγινε ζυμάρι και τώρα ψωμί!! Και αυτο-αναιρείσαι λίγο αργότερα δηλώνοντας:




> Δηλαδή διαφωνείς, πως ένα σωματίδιο είναι κυματοειδής χορδή εν ηρεμία?



*Μα αν είναι ήδη κυμα το σωματίδιο τότε τι ...μετατροπή και χαζομάρες λες;*




> Εφόσον το μήκος κύματος ενός σωματιδίου μικραίνει  πέρα του μήκος κύματος του εμποδίου ώστε να το διαπεράσει



Δεν μικραίνει το μήκος κύματος ενός σωματιδίου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Το πάχος του εμποδίου αλλάζει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( Πόσα θαυμαστικά να βάλω γαμώτο; )




> (κατά την  ερμηνεία της κβαντκής σήραγγας σαν εμπόδιο, και όχι σαν την ερμηνεία  κροσσών συμβολής σε αγωγό που ανέφερα)



Μα το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας έχει να κάνει με ...εμπόδια και πώς διαπερνόνται ( σαν να υπάρχει σήραγγα )!!!!! Σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς με το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών ( γιατί προφανώς εκεί αναφέρεστε με τους κροσούς συμβολής ) έχουμε φαινόμενα ...κβαντικής σήραγγας;




> Εφόσον το μήκος κύματος ενός σωματιδίου μικραίνει  πέρα του μήκος κύματος του εμποδίου ώστε να το διαπεράσει (κατά την  ερμηνεία της κβαντκής σήραγγας σαν εμπόδιο, και όχι σαν την ερμηνεία  κροσσών συμβολής σε αγωγό που ανέφερα), *χωρίς να δέχεται επιπλέον  ενέργεια, από κάπου πρέπει να την παίρνει.*



Δεν χρειάζεται ..."επιπλέον ενέργεια" για να ξεπεράσει το εμπόδιο ( φαινόμενο κβαντικής σήραγγας )!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*1*




> Στην τεχνική ΠΖ υπάρχει ταλαντωτής. Τόσο αδύνατο θα ήταν ο ταλαντωτής να  δημιουργεί τις προϋποθέσεις ώστε το σωματίδιο του κράματος να επιφέρει  την απαραίτητη ενέργεια στο μόριο του νερού ώστε να επιταχύνει την  διάσπαση, ξεπερνώντας το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού?



Τώρα το έχετε ...χάσει εντελώς! Το φαινόμενο κβαντικής σήραγγας κύριε Sot Pap αναφέρεται σε πραγματικά εμπόδια με την έννοια του φυσικού τοίχου ενώ το ..."εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού" είναι ένα μη φυσικό εμπόδιο. Είναι η ενέργεια με την οποία συγκρατούνται μεταξύ τους το υδρογόνο και το οξυγόνο. Αυτή η ενέργεια είναι το "εμπόδιο" στη διάσπαση. Έχετε κάνει μια απίστευτη συσχέτιση ενός πραγματικού, με φυσική υπόσταση και έννοια εμποδίου ( φαινόμενο κβαντικής σήραγγας ) με ένα υποθετικό εμπόδιο ( ενέργεια δεσμών υδρογόνου - οξυγόνου )!!!!! ( Ακόμη δεν ξέρω πόσα θαυμαστικά πρέπει να βάζω... )
Να το πω κι αλλιώς. Ας κάνουμε ένα νοητικό πείραμα. Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς όλες οι ...αποδείξεις σας ξεκινάνε με ..αν! Έχουμε ένα τοίχο από τσιμέντο. Αρχίζουμε και μικραίνουμε το πάχος του και ταυτόχρονα μικραίνουμε και το δικό μας μέγεθος. Αν καταφέρουμε να φτάσουμε σε νανόμετρα θα παρατηρήσουμε το εξής καταπληκτικό: ενώ μπορούμε να αγγίξουμε τον τοίχο και με όργανα να μετρήσουμε το πάχος του κάποια σωματίδια τον περνάνε ...σαν να μην υπάρχει!!! Σαν (προσοχή στο ΣΑΝ!!! Δεν υπάρχει ...τρύπα!!!) να υπάρχει μια ...τρύπα!  Αυτό είναι το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας! Προυποθέτει ένα υπαρκτό φυσικό εμπόδιο και όχι ένα ...ενεργειακό εμπόδιο όπως στον δεσμό υδρογόνου οξυγόνου! Γνωρίζετε σίγουρα απο κβαντομηχανική κύριε Sot Pap;

*1* Γιατί δεν χρειάζεται επιπλέον ενέργεια άραγε; Το ...αφήνω σε εσάς σαν άσκηση. Αν δεν μπορείται να το απαντήσετε να σας βοηθήσω!

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ
> Δημιούργησε κβαντική σήραγγα για τον κολλοειδή άργυρο, διάτρησε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό και τα στοιχεία πήραν την απαιτούμενη του ενέργεια, ασυγχρονίστηκαν μεταξύ τους και τον έσπασαν τα ίδια! 
> Όταν δίνουμε 6THZ για κλασσική διάσπαση,  την δίνουμε στο μόριο του νερού όπου πρέπει να υπερνικήσουμε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό ΠΡΩΤΑ! και όχι στα στοιχεία του!



Εντάξει... Αυτό είναι απλά ...αθλιότητα! Επιστημονική διστρέβλωση κάθε έννοιας φυσικής επιστήμης! Με τα έντονα οι δικές μου ...επισημάνσεις:





> Δημιούργησε κβαντική σήραγγα για τον κολλοειδή άργυρο ( *Δεν δημιουργείς ...κβαντικές σήραγγες! Απίστευτη χαζομάρα αριθμός 1! Και τι σημαίνει ακριβώς να ...δημιουργήσω μια ...κβαντική σήραγγα; και σε τι εξυπηρετεί να ...δημιουργήσω κβαντικές σήραγγες;*), διάτρησε τον  ομοιοπολικό δεσμό (*Απίστευτη χαζομάρα αριθμός 2! Πώς ...διατρείς ένα ...δεσμό; Τον ..σπας ναι, τον ..διατρείς όμως;*) και τα στοιχεία πήραν την απαιτούμενη του ενέργεια,  ασυγχρονίστηκαν μεταξύ τους και τον έσπασαν τα ίδια! (*...Ασυγχρονίστηκαν; Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ποιά είναι τα ...στοιχεία; Και τι ακριβώς κατάφεραν ...μόνα τους; Απίστευτη χαζομάρα αριθμός 3* )
> Όταν δίνουμε 6THZ για κλασσική διάσπαση,  την δίνουμε στο μόριο του  νερού όπου πρέπει να υπερνικήσουμε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό ΠΡΩΤΑ! και όχι  στα στοιχεία του! ( *Είσαι άσχετος, μαλωμένος με κάθε έννοια επιστημονικής προσέγγισης, μας κοροϊδεύεις και περιμένεις να δεις πως θα αντιδράσουμε, αν δεν κάνεις το προηγούμενο δεν πρέπει να μιλάς για φυσική ή κβαντομηχανική γιατί κάθε χαζομάρα σου είναι απίστευτη προσβολή! Ποιά είναι ...συνδεμένα με ομοιοπολικούς δεσμούς ωρέ πατριώτη; Μήπως τα ...στοιχεία του νερού; Λέω μήπως; Δηλαδή υπερνικάμε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό πρώτα και μετά τα ...στοιχεία; Σε παρακαλώ πολύ σταμάτα να βιάζεις και να διαστρεβλώνεις τη φυσική βάζοντας άσχετες λέξεις την μία δίπλα στην άλλη!*)



Στην αρχή είχα τις αμφιβολίες μου... "Βρε μπας και ξέρει αυτός έστω και λίγο;"
Τώρα είμαι 102% ( λέω εγώ... ) σίγουρος ότι είσαι παντελώς άσχετος...

----------


## kioan

Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα video του 2015 το οποίο ξαναείδα σήμερα.

Σε αυτό, ο απατεώνας (ενσυνείδητος παραποιητής της αλήθειας) μας παρουσιάζει τη συσκευή του η οποία συνδέεται σε κάποια φορτία (ένας λαμπτήρας και δύο μοτεράκια) και η οποία αρχίζει να τα τροφοδοτεί μόλις της έριξε νερό.

Σύμφωνα με το σενάριο του video, ο χώρος του πειράματος σφραγίστηκε (για την ακρίβεια απλώς κλειδώθηκε) από τον δημοσιογράφο και εντός του παρέμεινε μια κάμερα που θα έκανε live streaming στην συσκευή για όσο αυτή θα λειτουργούσε. Μέρες, βδομάδες ή και μήνες, ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά ο ενσυνείδητος παραποιητής της αλήθειας.

Εάν παρατηρήσετε το video, στο 1:38 ακούγεται το χαρακτηριστικό "κλακ" από το ρελέ που κλείνει και αμέσως τροφοδοτούνται τα φορτία.  :Lol:   "Το φως ξεκίνησε!" αναφωνεί ο ΠΖ  :Lol: 







Όσο και αν έψαξα, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω που υπήρχε το υλικό από το εν λόγω live streaming ή κάποια άλλη πληροφορία για το πόσο κράτησε αυτό.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Οκ ας δεχτούμε ότι έφτιαξε αυτή τη σήραγγα θα σταθώ όμως στο τρόπο κατασκευής αυτής. Αφού μιλάμε για 6Thz έχουμε να κάνουμε με μήκος κύματος που διαστασιολογικά έχει απειροελάχιστες διαστάσεις, κατά τον απλό και γνωστό τύπο λ=c/f. Μπόρεσε και έφτιαξε κάτι τέτοιο;



Ο κύριος Sot Pap δεν εννοεί σήραγγα με την φυσική έννοια του όρου!!! Μιλάει για το ...φαινόμενο κβαντικής σήραγγας!!!!

----------


## nepomuk

Εν τω μεταξυ οι εξελιξεις τρεχουν , εχουμε νεα δηλωση του ερευνητη ομου μετα του συνηγορου του .
Παρακαλω  δεν ειναι σπαμ , ασχετη η δηλωση με  τα εδω διαδραματιζομενα , αλλα  μηπως και οχι ; 


*Πέτρος Ζωγράφος*  Ηλεκτρονικός, Ερευνητής*  Εφευρέτης
*Ιωάννης Σπηλιόπουλος * Δικηγόρος


*Χαιρετίζουμε την συμπαράταξη Ανεξάρτητη Συμμαχία Ιατρών που κατέρχονται ενωμένες στις εκλογές του ΙΣΑ και τους ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία.**Δήλωση στήριξης στην Ανεξάρτητη Συμμαχία Ιατρών*

Είναι οι μόνες ιατρικές παρατάξεις που εγείρουν ένα ηγεμονικό επιστημονικό ρόλο για να θωρακίσουν την Δημόσια Υγεία και να εξαλείψουν την νοσηρότητα των κοινωνιών από ανθρωπογενή αίτια.Η χρήση των υδρογονανθράκων γονατίζει τις οικονομίες νοικοκυριών και κρατών και σκορπίζει βαρύτατες ασθένειες και θανάτους σε εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια συνανθρώπων μας σε όλο τον κόσμο. Είναι οι μόνες ιατρικές παρατάξεις που προτείνουν την διερεύνηση κατάργησης της καύσης των υδρογονανθράκων και αντικατάστασής τους από πραγματικά ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας όπως η χρήση του Υδρογόνου για τις ενεργειακές μας ανάγκες.*Πέτρος Ζωγράφος* β Ηλεκτρονικός, Ερευνητής β Εφευρέτης
*Ιωάννης Σπηλιόπουλος * β Δικηγόρος

http://www.hellagen.gr/ανεξάρτητη-συμμαχία-ιατρών/?fbclid=IwAR0bkVy-1QgEGgydrbSFGJErR6_V_npxpAFHmvsRl07sUlSnC_2H-jC6ffo

*σσ Αφου το δηλωνει ο ιδιος:  "ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΗΣ" , κακιζομαι γιατι το επαναλαμβανω ;

----------


## George Pap

> Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα video του 2015 το οποίο ξαναείδα σήμερα.
> 
> Σε αυτό, ο απατεώνας (ενσυνείδητος παραποιητής της αλήθειας) μας παρουσιάζει τη συσκευή του η οποία συνδέεται σε κάποια φορτία (ένας λαμπτήρας και δύο μοτεράκια) και η οποία αρχίζει να τα τροφοδοτεί μόλις της έριξε νερό.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το σενάριο του video, ο χώρος του πειράματος σφραγίστηκε (για την ακρίβεια απλώς κλειδώθηκε) από τον δημοσιογράφο και εντός του παρέμεινε μια κάμερα που θα έκανε live streaming στην συσκευή για όσο αυτή θα λειτουργούσε. _"Μέρες, βδομάδες ή και μήνες"_ ανέφερε ο ενσυνείδητος παραποιητής της αλήθειας.
> 
> Εάν παρατηρήσετε το video, στο 1:38 ακούγεται το χαρακτηριστικό "κλακ" από το ρελέ που κλείνει και αμέσως τροφοδοτούνται τα φορτία.   "Το φως ξεκίνησε!" αναφωνεί ο ΠΖ 
> 
> 
> ...



Έχει υποωθεί, ή 11 ή 13 μέρες, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, θα το βρώ. Σταμάτησε γιατί κάηκε το μοτεράκι του ανεμιστήρα.

----------


## leosedf

> Έχει υποωθεί, ή 11 ή 13 μέρες, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, θα το βρώ. Σταμάτησε γιατί κάηκε το μοτεράκι του ανεμιστήρα.



Ναι κάηκε.....
χαχαχαχαχχαα


Τα σχόλια είναι όλα τα λεφτά από κάτω.

----------


## kioan

> Χαιρετίζουμε την συμπαράταξη Ανεξάρτητη Συμμαχία Ιατρών που κατέρχονται ενωμένες στις εκλογές του ΙΣΑ και τους ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία.Δήλωση στήριξης στην Ανεξάρτητη Συμμαχία Ιατρών



Το ότι κάποιος προτιμά να αντικατασταθούν τα ορυκτά καύσιμα με ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας, δεν τον κάνει αυτομάτως υποστηρικτή του ΠΖ, ασχέτως το πως προσπαθούν να μας το παρουσιάσουν  :Wink: 

Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί ερευνητές που ασχολούνται με τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας, αλλά αυτό που τους διαφοροποιεί από τον ΠΖ είναι πως ακολουθούν την επιστημονική μέθοδο.

Αναρωτιέμαι ποια η άποψη των συμμετεχόντων στην Ανεξάρτητη Συμμαχία Ιατρών όταν κάποιος ισχυριστεί μπροστά τους πως μπορεί να βρεθεί η ιδιοσυχνότητα των καρκινικών κυττάρων και να κατασταφούν χωρίς ακτινοβολίες. 
Συμφωνούν άραγε από την χρήση του ονόματός τους για τους σκοπούς της προώθησης ενός ψευδοεπιστήμονα;
Υπάρχει πτυχιούχος ιατρός που να ισχυριστεί πως η διαφορά ενός καρκινικού κυττάρου από ένα υγιές είναι η ιδιοσυχνότητά του και όχι σε περιοχές του DNA τους (τελομερές);

----------


## nikospag

> Εφόσον το μήκος κύματος ενός σωματιδίου μικραίνει πέρα του μήκος κύματος του εμποδίου ώστε να το διαπεράσει (κατά την ερμηνεία της κβαντκής σήραγγας σαν εμπόδιο, και όχι σαν την ερμηνεία κροσσών συμβολής σε αγωγό που ανέφερα), χωρίς να δέχεται επιπλέον ενέργεια, από κάπου πρέπει να την παίρνει. 
> Στην ερμηνεία του εμποδίου ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ταλαντωτής. 
> *Στην τεχνική ΠΖ υπάρχει ταλαντωτής. Τόσο αδύνατο θα ήταν ο ταλαντωτής να δημιουργεί τις προϋποθέσεις ώστε το σωματίδιο του κράματος να επιφέρει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια στο μόριο του νερού ώστε να επιταχύνει την διάσπαση, ξεπερνώντας το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού?*



Αν και απάντησαν και άλλοι. παρόλα αυτά θα σου απαντήσω και εγώ. *ΝΑΙ*, είναι κάτι παραπάνω από αδύνατον. Ξέρετε πόση ενέργεια χρειάστηκε για να να δημιουργηθεί αυτός αυτός ο ομοιοπολικός δεσμός? *286KJ/mol*, (1 mol νερού=18 γραμμάρια)
Καμία κβαντική σήραγγα δεν προσφέρει ενέργεια, και κανένα σωματίδιο κράματος, δεν προσφέρει αυτήν την ενέργεια για να "σπάσει" τον δεσμό αυτόν. εκτός από τα χημικά στοιχεία που έχουν υψηλό ΔΗ (δηλ ενθαλπία), Όμως τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν είτε υψηλό κόστος ή παράγουν CO2 (διοξείδιο του άνθρακα), οπότε δεν βοηθούν στην διάσωση του πλανήτη. Εκτός αν δώσουμε εμείς εξωτερική ενέργεια, όποτε πάλι δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτα.

----------

kioan (22-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> "Πώς αυτή η κβαντική συμπεριφορά των ιόντων του υδρογόνου ...διασπά το μόριο του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες και 350mW;" Τι λέει ο άνθρωπος, τα ιόντα του υδρογόνου διασπούν το ίδιο το νερό κβαντικά!!! Ρε πας καλά; Αν τα είχα γράψει εγώ αυτά θα με είχατε ξεσκίσει.



Αυτό κύριε Γεώργιε το έγραψες γιατί δήθεν εγώ ισχυρίστηκα αυτη την ...χαζομάρα που λέτε. Για δείτε τι μπορεί να κάνει το μαγικό κουμπάκι *Απάντηση με παράθεση*:




> ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ
> Δημιούργησε κβαντική σήραγγα για τον κολλοειδή άργυρο, *διάτρησε τον  ομοιοπολικό δεσμό και τα στοιχεία πήραν την απαιτούμενη του ενέργεια,  ασυγχρονίστηκαν μεταξύ τους και τον έσπασαν τα ίδια*! Όταν δίνουμε 6THZ για κλασσική διάσπαση,  την δίνουμε στο μόριο του  νερού όπου πρέπει να υπερνικήσουμε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό ΠΡΩΤΑ! και όχι  στα στοιχεία του!



Εγώ τόνισα αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξετε... 
Θα θέλετε να σχολιάσετε κύριε Γεώργιε; Μήπως η "κβαντική σήραγγα Σωτηρίου" είναι πολύ ...σκοτεινή και δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ποιός γράφει τι;

----------


## Sot pap

> Αν και απάντησαν και άλλοι. παρόλα αυτά θα σου απαντήσω και εγώ. *ΝΑΙ*, είναι κάτι παραπάνω από αδύνατον. Ξέρετε πόση ενέργεια χρειάστηκε για να να δημιουργηθεί αυτός αυτός ο ομοιοπολικός δεσμός? *286KJ/mol*, (1 mol νερού=18 γραμμάρια)
> Καμία κβαντική σήραγγα δεν προσφέρει ενέργεια, και κανένα σωματίδιο  κράματος, δεν προσφέρει αυτήν την ενέργεια για να "σπάσει" τον δεσμό  αυτόν. εκτός από τα χημικά στοιχεία που έχουν υψηλό ΔΗ (δηλ ενθαλπία),  Όμως τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν είτε υψηλό κόστος ή παράγουν CO2  (διοξείδιο του άνθρακα), οπότε δεν βοηθούν στην διάσωση του πλανήτη.  Εκτός αν δώσουμε εμείς εξωτερική ενέργεια, όποτε πάλι δεν κερδίζουμε  τίποτα.



*<Στην τεχνική ΠΖ υπάρχει ταλαντωτής. Τόσο αδύνατο  θα ήταν ο ταλαντωτής να δημιουργεί τις προϋποθέσεις ώστε το σωματίδιο  του κράματος να επιφέρει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια στο μόριο του νερού  ώστε να επιταχύνει την διάσπαση, ξεπερνώντας το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού  δεσμού?>
*
Δεν εκφράστηκα σώστα όπου  <να επιφέρει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια στο μόριο του νερού> βάλτε
: <να δημιουργεί κβαντική σήραγγα στον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό>.
Η  λογική είναι η εξής: O ομοιοπολικός δεσμός ταλαντώνεται με μια μέση  Ταλάντωση 100 GHZ. Όταν το κράμμα το ταλαντώσουμε σε πολύ μικρότερο  μήκος κύματος, δημιουργεί κβαντική σήραγγα στον δεσμό, τον προσπερνά και  επηρρεάζει τις ταλαντώσεις του υδρογόνου και του οξυγόνου. Τις  ασυγχρονίζει με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε διαρραγεί του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού.    
Το ερώτημα είναι : Η συχνότητα ταλάντωσης του Κράμματος ποιά είναι  και τι ενέργεια απαιτείται ώστε να μειωθεί το μήκος κύμματος σε  μικρότερο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού. 
Τα 0,35W στοχευμένα προς τη κατάλληλη μόχλευση της ταλάντωσης του κράμματος, έχω την αίσθηση πως ίσως κάνουν την δουλειά.

----------


## kioan

> Τα 0,35W στοχευμένα προς τη κατάλληλη μόχλευση της ταλάντωσης του κράμματος, έχω την αίσθηση πως ίσως κάνουν την δουλειά.



Όχι δεν θα κάνουν την δουλειά. 


Ας τα ξαναπούμε για εμπέδωση:





> *Ο συντονισμός δεν παράγει ενέργεια*. Στον συντονισμό έχουμε απλώς την μέγιστη μεταφορά ενέργειας από τον διεγέρτη προς το σύστημα που ταλαντώνεται. Κάθε μία διέγερση μεταφέρει στο σύστημα ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό ενέργειας και αν αυτές οι διεγέρσεις γίνονται στην ιδιοσυχνότητα του ταλαντούμενου συστήματος, πετυχαίνουμε την μέγιστη μεταφορά ενέργειας. Η συνολική ενέργεια είναι όση έδωσε περιοδικά ο διεγέρτης. Δεν παράγεται ενέργεια από το πουθενά!





Sent using Tapatalk

----------

VaselPi (22-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

> *<Στην τεχνική ΠΖ υπάρχει ταλαντωτής. Τόσο αδύνατο  θα ήταν ο ταλαντωτής να δημιουργεί τις προϋποθέσεις ώστε το σωματίδιο  του κράματος να επιφέρει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια στο μόριο του νερού  ώστε να επιταχύνει την διάσπαση, ξεπερνώντας το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού  δεσμού?>
> *
> Δεν εκφράστηκα σώστα όπου  <να επιφέρει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια στο μόριο του νερού> βάλτε
> : <να δημιουργεί κβαντική σήραγγα στον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό>.
> Η  λογική είναι η εξής: O ομοιοπολικός δεσμός ταλαντώνεται με μια μέση  Ταλάντωση 100 GHZ. Όταν το κράμμα το ταλαντώσουμε σε πολύ μικρότερο  μήκος κύματος, δημιουργεί κβαντική σήραγγα στον δεσμό, τον προσπερνά και  επηρρεάζει τις ταλαντώσεις του υδρογόνου και του οξυγόνου. Τις  ασυγχρονίζει με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε διαρραγεί του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού.    
> Το ερώτημα είναι : Η συχνότητα ταλάντωσης του Κράμματος ποιά είναι  και τι ενέργεια απαιτείται ώστε να μειωθεί το μήκος κύμματος σε  μικρότερο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού. 
> Τα 0,35W στοχευμένα προς τη κατάλληλη μόχλευση της ταλάντωσης του κράμματος, έχω την αίσθηση πως ίσως κάνουν την δουλειά.



Νομίζω ότι απάντησα σε όλα. ΝΑΙ τόσο αδύνατον είναι. Και η συχνότητα που αναφέρεις δεν είναι  100 GHZ αλλά   100 ΤHZ, Έτσι για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε.

----------


## nepomuk

Μια απορια - ρητορικο ερωτημα να θεσω με βαση το ολο Βιογραφικο του ερευνητη :
Στα ανωτερα μαθηματα Φυσικης  που λεγει οτι ελαβε και μαλιστα αριστευσε ,
συμπεριλαμβανονταν και η Κβαντομηχανικη ;  
Ακομα και οι καλοπιστοι παρατηρητες  δεν ακουσαν τιποτα απο το στομα του ερευνητη οπου κι αν μιλησε 
σε συνεδρια , βιντεο και ημεριδες .Ισως μια φορα και μετα απο το σουσουρο που εγινε εδω, αναφερθηκε οτι 
το ολο πονημα του ειναι συμβατο με  καποιες προβλεψεις της Κβαντομηχανικης  και τιποτα  αλλο .
Λετε να   ενοουσε αυτα  εδω με τις σηραγγες  ,που πραγματευεται ο Σωτηρης ;

Παρατηρω τον Σωτηρη και αν δεν αυτοσχεδιαζει  πληρως οταν στριμωχνεται , τοτε  μαλλον προσετρεξε για φροντιστηριο στα
μεγαλα κεφαλια της Ε.Ο,οπως προτεινα.
Οπως και ναναι εχει ενδιαφερον , καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## Sot pap

> Ξεκινάς με *Αν* και συνεχίζοντας  στο τέλος το πιστεύεις κιόλας ότι έτσι γίνεται; Αυτό είναι τώρα  ...επιστήμη; Δείξτε μας ένα πείραμα, μια έρευνα, μια δημοσίευση στην  οποία έκαναν "...κβαντική μέτρηση". Και όχι μόνο έκαναν ..."κβαντική  μέτρηση" αλλά μέτρησαν και "διατρητικά σηραγγοειδή κύμματα"!!! *Τι απίστευες χαζομάρες είναι αυτές;* Υπάρχουν ..."διατρητικά σηραγγοειδή κύμματα"; Υπάρχει καν *ΣΗΡΑΓΓΑ*  στο φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας; Επειδή το έχει ο τίτλος του  φαινομένου σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει σαν φυσική οντότητα; Ανοίγει δηλαδή μια  ...τρύπα ( συνώνυμο της σήραγγας ); Δεν υπάρχει μετατροπή από σωματίδιο  σε κύμα με την φυσική έννοια του όρου! Σαν να λέμε τώρα είναι αλεύρι  μετά έγινε ζυμάρι και τώρα ψωμί!! Και αυτο-αναιρείσαι λίγο αργότερα  δηλώνοντας:



Βλέπεις μόνο μετρητικές καταστάσεις. Την  κυματική απλά την προσπερνάς σαν μην υπήρξε.  Κβαντική ενεργειακή  μέτρηση δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει, γι αυτό βάζω ΑΝ!! 





> Δεν μικραίνει το μήκος κύματος ενός σωματιδίου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Το  πάχος του εμποδίου αλλάζει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( Πόσα θαυμαστικά να βάλω  γαμώτο; )



ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΔΙΑ!!! ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΥΜΑ. Τα βλέπεις  σωματίδια σε κατάσταση ταλάντωσης σε ΚΣ (μην πω εντός παρατηρητικής  δυνατότητας και γίνουμε μαλλιά κουβάρια).  






> Μα το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας  έχει να κάνει με ...εμπόδια και πώς διαπερνόνται ( σαν να υπάρχει  σήραγγα )!!!!! Σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς με το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών (  γιατί προφανώς εκεί αναφέρεστε με τους κροσούς συμβολής ) έχουμε  φαινόμενα ...κβαντικής σήραγγας;



Πάμε πάλι.. στους  κροσσούς συμβολής αν βάλουμε αγωγιμη διάταξη, θα μετρήσουμε μαγνητικό  πεδιο. Το μαγνητικό αυτό πεδίο είναι μη τοπικο οπότε δεν εχουμε  αποσυνοχή σαν μετρητική διάταξη και είναι αποτέλεσμα πολλαπλών  διεγέρσεων στον αγωγό. Αν είχαμε μετρητική διάταξη στον αγωγό δεν θα  βλέπαμε παρά μονο 1 ηλεκτρόνιο. Το φαινόμενο αυτό είναι σε αντιστοιχία  με την κβαντική σήραγγα, όπου ξεπερνώντας την αντίσταση coulomb αγωγού  (όχι τσιμέντο) πετυχαίνουμε εμφάνιση ηλεκτρονίων σε αγωγό.  






> Δεν χρειάζεται ..."επιπλέον ενέργεια" για να ξεπεράσει το εμπόδιο ( φαινόμενο κβαντικής σήραγγας )!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*1*
> 
> Τώρα το έχετε ...χάσει εντελώς! Το φαινόμενο κβαντικής σήραγγας κύριε  Sot Pap αναφέρεται σε πραγματικά εμπόδια με την έννοια του φυσικού  τοίχου ενώ το ..."εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού" είναι ένα μη φυσικό  εμπόδιο. Είναι η ενέργεια με την οποία συγκρατούνται μεταξύ τους το  υδρογόνο και το οξυγόνο. Αυτή η ενέργεια είναι το "εμπόδιο" στη  διάσπαση. Έχετε κάνει μια απίστευτη συσχέτιση ενός πραγματικού, με  φυσική υπόσταση και έννοια εμποδίου ( φαινόμενο κβαντικής σήραγγας ) με  ένα υποθετικό εμπόδιο ( ενέργεια δεσμών υδρογόνου - οξυγόνου )!!!!! (  Ακόμη δεν ξέρω πόσα θαυμαστικά πρέπει να βάζω... )
> 
> *1* Γιατί δεν  χρειάζεται επιπλέον ενέργεια άραγε; Το ...αφήνω σε εσάς σαν άσκηση. Αν  δεν μπορείται να το απαντήσετε να σας βοηθήσω!



Κάθε φυσικό εμπόδιο εμπεριέχει κυμματική διάσταση σε μικροσκοπική  κλίμακα. Το ότι το βλέπεις σαν φυσική υπόσταση είναι διότι η στατιστικη  αποσυνοχή του οδηγησε σε αυτήν. Το ιδιό αποτελει και ο ομοιοπολικός  δεσμός αλλά σε μικροκοσμικη κλίμακα. Είναι εμπόδιο το οποίο ταλαντώνεται  περισσότερο βέβαια από έναν τοίχο και όπως έναν σωματίδιο μπορεί να τον  διατρήσει (λόγω των φυσικών μικροοπων), το ίδιο ισχύει όταν το  σωματίδιο αποκτησει κυμματική μορφή και διατρεί τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό  όπως ενα φυσικό <μικροεμπόδιο>

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Φαντάζομαι πως με συγκεκριμένη γεωμετρία χώρου ο εξαναγκασμός σε πολύ μικρότερη ταλάντωση του κολλοειδούς αργύρου ώστε να ξεπεράσει το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού του νερού και να προσδώσει στις ταλαντώσεις του υδρόγόνου ή του οξυγονου την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια ώστε να διασπασθεί ο δεσμός αυτός, δεν θα πρέπει να αποκλείεται. Τι τιμή απαιτείται, αυτό ο ΠΖ το γνωρίζει.



Εντάξει... Προφανώς κύριε Sot Pap αγνοείτε και βασικές αρχές. Πιστεύετε δηλαδή ότι αν ...περιορίσουμε τον κολλοειδή άργυρο σε ...μικρότερο χώρο θα ...αυξηθεί η ...ταλάντωσή του; Ποιά ...ταλάντωση ακριβώς; Των ατόμων του αργύρου; Αν ναι, καταλαβαίνεται για τι μεγέθη μιλάμε;
Ξεκινάτε τη φράση ( πάλι ) με μια ....φανταστική υπόθεση ( φαντάζομαι ) και καταλήγετε στο απίστευτο: "δεν θα πρέπει να αποκλείεται."!
Γράφετε για να ...στηρίξετε / υποστηρίξετε την απάτη και όλο ξεκινάτε με: αν και φαντάζομαι και ρωτάτε εμάς... Αφού δεν γνωρίζετε τι τιμή απαιτείται τότε πώς ξέρετε ότι ισχύει αυτό; Φυσικά και δεν ξέρετε γιατί ουσιαστικά δεν έχετε κάνει μετρήσεις με την εφεύρεση, δεν ξέρετε καν πως λειτουργεί ( άλλα λέει ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος, άλλα εσείς, ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος ούτε να ονειρευτεί δεν μπορεί την κβαντομηχανική, εσείς την ισοπεδώσατε και την ξεφτυλίσατε...), σας ρωτάμε και σας επισημαίνουμε ένα σωρό πράγματα κι εσείς περνάτε από το ένα στο άλλο χωρίς να σχολιάζετε το παραμικρό...
Σας προκαλώ να διαβάσετε αυτό: https://web2.ph.utexas.edu/~coker2/i...istinguish.htm
Για την οικονομία της κουβέντας θα κάνω μετάφραση ενός κομματιού που είναι προς το τέλος που συγκρίνει επιστήμη - ψευδοεπιστήμη, αν και όλο το άρθρο είναι πολύ πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Μέσα σε αγκύλες η μετάφρασή μου. Αν πιστεύετε ότι είναι λάθος ρωτήστε όποιον εμπιστεύεστε!
Science! vs. Pseudoscience!

 *SCIENCE:* The literature is written for scientists. There is peer review, and there are rigorous standards for honesty and accuracy.
[ *ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Τα κείμενα είναι γραμμένα για επιστήμονες. Υπάρχει αξιολόγηση και πολύ αυστηρά κριτήρια για ειλικρίνια και ακρίβεια ]
 *PSEUDOSCIENCE:* The literature is aimed at the general public. There is no review, no standards, no pre-publication verification, no demand for accuracy and precision.
[ *ΨΕΥΔΟΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Τα κείμενα είναι γραμμένα για τις μάζες, τον πολύ κόσμο. Δεν υπάρχουν κρίσεις, αξιολόγηση πριν τη δημοσίευση, καμιά ζήτηση για ακρίβεια ]
 *SCIENCE:* Reproducible, reliable results are demanded; experiments must be precisely described so that they can be duplicated exactly or improved upon in sensitivity and volume of cases or events.
[*ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Επαναλαμβανόμενα, αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα είναι υποχρεωτικά. Τα πειράματα θα πρέπει να περιγράφονται με ακρίβεια για να μπορούν να επαναληφθούν ακριβώς ή να βελτιωθούν σε θέματα ευαισθησίας ή όγκου των γεγονότων ]
 *PSEUDOSCIENCE:* Results cannot be reproduced or verified. Studies, if any, are always so vaguely described that one can't figure out just what was actually done or how it was done.
[ *ΨΕΥΔΟΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Τα αποτελέσματα δεν μπορούν να επαναληφθούν ή εξακριβοθούν. Οι μελέτες, αν υπάρχουν, είναι παντα τόσο γενικές ώστε να μην μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει τι ακριβώς έγινε ή το πώς έγινε ]
 *SCIENCE:*  Failures are searched for and studied closely, since incorrect theories can often make correct predictions by accident but no correct theory will make incorrect predictions.
[ *ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Οι αποτυχίες ελέγχονται και μελετώνται προσεκτικά αφού λανθασμένες θεωρίες μπορούν κάποιες φορές να προβλέψουν σωστά κατά λάθος αλλά καμιά σωστή θεωρία δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει ποτέ λάθος ]
 *PSEUDOSCIENCE:* Failures are ignored, excused, hidden, lied about, discounted, explained away, rationalized, forgotten, avoided at all costs.
[*ΨΕΥΔΟΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Οι αποτυχίες αγνοούνται, δικαιολογούνται, κρύβονται, λέγονται ψέμματα για αυτές, εξηγούνται με κάποιο τρόπο, λογικεύονται, ξεχνιούνται, αποφεύγονται με κάθε τρόπο]
 *SCIENCE:*  As time goes on, more and more is learned about the physical processes under study.
[ *ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Όσο περνά ο καιρός όλο και περισσότερα μαθαίνουμε για την φυσική διεργασία υπό μελέτη.
 *PSEUDOSCIENCE:*  No actual physical phenomena or processes are ever found, noticed or studied. No progress is made; nothing concrete is learned.
[*ΨΕΥΔΟΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Κανένα φυσικό φαινόμενο ή διεργασία δεν βρίσκεται ποτέ, δεν αναγνωρίζεται ή μελετάτε. Δεν υπάρχει πρόοδος, τίποτα στέραιο δεν μαθαίνεται.]
 *SCIENCE:* Individual defects, idiosyncrasies and blunders of investigators average out do not affect the real "signal" under study.
[ *ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Μεμονομένα λάθη, ιδιοσυγκρασίες και φλυαρίες των μελετητών απομακρύνονται, δεν επηρεάζουν το πραγματικό "σήμα" που μελετάται]
 *PSEUDOSCIENCE:*  Individual defects, idiosyncrasies and blunders of investigators provide the only "signals" ever seen - the average is *zero.
*[*ΨΕΥΔΟΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Μεμονομένα λάθη, ιδιοσυγκρασίες και φλυαρίες των μελετητών παρέχουν τα μοναδικά "σήματα" - με μέσο όρο μηδέν] *SCIENCE:* Convinces by appeal to the evidence, by arguments based upon logical and/or mathematical reasoning, by making the best case the data permit. When new evidence contradicts old ideas, they are abandoned.
[ *ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Πείθει επικαλούμενη αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, με επιχειρήματα που στηρίζονται σε λογική ή και μαθηματική αιτιολογία, κάνοντας την καλύτερη υπόθεση που τα δεδομένα επιτρέπουν. όταν νέα στοιχεία αντιτίθενται στις παλιές ιδέες αυτές εγκαταλείπονται ]
*PSEUDOSCIENCE:* Convinces by appeal to faith and belief. Pseudoscience in almost every case has a very strong quasi-religious element: it tries to convert, not to convince. You are to believe in spite of the facts, not because of them. The original idea is never abandoned, whatever the evidence.
[*ΨΕΥΔΟΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Πείθει επικαλούμενη την πίστη και τα προσωπικά πιστεύω. Η ψευδοεπιστήμη σε κάθε περίπτωση έχει ένα ισχυρό θρησκευτικό στοιχείο. Προσπαθεί να προσηλυτίσει και όχι να πείσει. Πρέπει να πιστέψεις παρόλο που υπάρχουν δεδομένα, όχι για τα δεδομένα τα ίδια. Οι αρχικές ιδέες δεν εγκαταλείπονται ποτέ παρόλα τα στοιχεία.] 
 
  Επαναλαμβάνω τον σύνδεσμο: https://web2.ph.utexas.edu/~coker2/i...istinguish.htm

Άραγε πόση συνάφεια, πόσο σχετικό είναι το απατεωνίστικο πόνημα Ζωγράφου και η απίθανη ( έως γελοία ) προσπάθεια στήριξης του από μέρους σας με την ...ψευδοεπιστήμη;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Βλέπεις μόνο μετρητικές καταστάσεις. Την  κυματική απλά την προσπερνάς σαν μην υπήρξε.  Κβαντική ενεργειακή  μέτρηση δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει, γι αυτό βάζω ΑΝ!!



Μα αν δεν ...μπορεί να γίνει "Κβαντική ενεργειακή  μέτρηση" τότε γιατί ισχυρίζεστε το απίστευτο:




> θα βλέπαμε πως η ΑΔΕ  δεν ισχύει, διότι η ενέργεια στην β φάση είναι πχ 15φορές την  απαιτούμενη ενέργεια της Α φάσης.



Τι σημαίνει η φράση "..θα βλέπαμε"; Με τα ...μάτια μας; Πώς ...βλέπουμε ότι δεν ισχύει η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας όταν δεν μπορούμε να ...μετρήσουμε;




> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΔΙΑ!!! ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΥΜΑ. Τα βλέπεις  σωματίδια σε κατάσταση ταλάντωσης σε ΚΣ (μην πω εντός παρατηρητικής  δυνατότητας και γίνουμε μαλλιά κουβάρια).



  Μα αν ολα είναι ...κύμα τότε γιατί γράψατε αυτό;




> 1), 2), OK έχουμε συμφωνία σε γενικές γραμμές. 
> 3) Η παραγωγή υδρογόνου αν οδηγούνταν σε ένα κοινο fuel cell θα εβγαζε  λχ 70W. Επειδή όμως όμως οδηγείται μέσω κυματοδηγών στις πολυμερείς  μεμβράνες, 
> βγάζει 700W.  
> 4)Η πρωτοπορίες είναι 2. Εύρεση καταλύτη χαμήλης ζέσεως και  ενεργοποίησης της κυμματικής ιδιότητας των ιόντων του υδρογόνου, λόγω  της ακτινοβόλησης, ώστε η ανταλλαγη ιόντων στις μεμβράνες* να γίνεται  κυμματικώς και όχι σωματιδιακώς
> 5) Αυτή η διαφορά φύσης των ιόντων του υδρογόνου, από σωματίδιο σε κύμα  εμπλέκει την κβαντική φυσική.* Ομως υπάρχει ένας περιορισμός στην  απόδοση. Το φράγμα coulomb. Αν σμικρυνθεί το fuel cell σε μέγεθος  transistor το φράγμα coulomb ξεπερνιέται μέσω της κβαντικής σήραγγας.  Δηλ στο ίδιο μέγεθος θα βγαζει 7KW και οχι 700W με την ίδια αρχική  ισχύς. 
> Τωρα τα εξυπνα φωτόνια που φαγώθηκε ο αλλος, παράγονται από την  κυμματική δράση των ηλεκτρονίων στις λάμπες led και όχι από την  σωματιδιακή δράση όπως στις θερμικές λάμπες.



Εγώ τόνισα αυτά που πρέπει να προσεχθούν. Τελικά όλα είναι ...κύμα; Η "...διαφορά φύσης των ιόντων του υδρογόνου, από σωματίδιο σε κύμα" τι ακριβώς εμπλέκει; 




> Πάμε πάλι.. στους  κροσσούς συμβολής αν βάλουμε αγωγιμη διάταξη, θα μετρήσουμε μαγνητικό  πεδιο. Το μαγνητικό αυτό πεδίο είναι μη τοπικο οπότε δεν εχουμε  αποσυνοχή σαν μετρητική διάταξη και είναι αποτέλεσμα πολλαπλών  διεγέρσεων στον αγωγό. Αν είχαμε μετρητική διάταξη στον αγωγό δεν θα  βλέπαμε παρά μονο 1 ηλεκτρόνιο. Το φαινόμενο αυτό είναι σε αντιστοιχία  με την κβαντική σήραγγα, όπου ξεπερνώντας την αντίσταση coulomb αγωγού  (όχι τσιμέντο) *πετυχαίνουμε εμφάνιση ηλεκτρονίων σε αγωγό.*



Και ...επιμένεις! Οι κροσσοί συμβολής είναι το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών; Πώς ακριβώς πρέπει να σας το εξηγήσουμε κύριε Sot Pap ότι το εν λόγω πείραμα δεν δείχνει ποτέ και πουθενά ...αύξηση ηλεκτρονίων; Τα ηλεκτρόνια που "πετυχαίνουμε" να ...εμφανίζονται σε αγωγό απο ...πού προέρχονται;




> Κάθε φυσικό εμπόδιο εμπεριέχει κυμματική διάσταση σε μικροσκοπική  κλίμακα. Το ότι το βλέπεις σαν φυσική υπόσταση είναι διότι η στατιστικη  αποσυνοχή του οδηγησε σε αυτήν. Το ιδιό αποτελει και ο ομοιοπολικός  δεσμός αλλά σε μικροκοσμικη κλίμακα. Είναι εμπόδιο το οποίο ταλαντώνεται  περισσότερο βέβαια από έναν τοίχο και όπως έναν σωματίδιο μπορεί να τον  διατρήσει (λόγω των φυσικών μικροοπων), το ίδιο ισχύει όταν το  σωματίδιο αποκτησει κυμματική μορφή και διατρεί τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό  όπως ενα φυσικό <μικροεμπόδιο>



"Διάτρηση ομοιοπολικού δεσμου..." Εντάξει αυτό τα λέει όλα... Τι να σχολιάσω τώρα για αυτό; Τι να γράψω που να μην είναι προσβλητικό;

----------


## Sot pap

> Νομίζω ότι απάντησα σε όλα. ΝΑΙ τόσο αδύνατον είναι. Και η συχνότητα που αναφέρεις δεν είναι  100 GHZ αλλά   100 ΤHZ, Έτσι για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε.



Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση.
Παρακαλώ ολοκληρώστε  και πείτε μου την συχνότητα ταλάντωσης του άργυρου.

----------


## nikospag

> Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση.
> Παρακαλώ ολοκληρώστε  και πείτε μου την συχνότητα ταλάντωσης του άργυρου.



Και γιατί να σου πω την συχνότητα του άργυρου? είχαμε συμφωνήσει κάτι τέτοιο και δεν το ξέρω? Δεν μπορείς να την βρεις μόνος σου? Δεν θα κάθομαι  να κάνω υπολογισμούς για την "πάρτη" σου.

----------


## Sot pap

> Μα αν δεν ...μπορεί να γίνει "Κβαντική ενεργειακή  μέτρηση" τότε γιατί ισχυρίζεστε το απίστευτο:
> Τι σημαίνει η φράση "..θα βλέπαμε"; Με τα ...μάτια μας; Πώς ...βλέπουμε  ότι δεν ισχύει η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας όταν δεν μπορούμε να  ...μετρήσουμε;



Η εναλλαγη φύσης προϋποθέτει εναλλαγή ενεργειακών  σταθμών. Ωραία λοιπόν, πάμε ΑΔΕ στην Παρατήρηση σαν Σωματίδιο και σαν  Κύμα. Ολα καλά? Μόνο αλλάγη φύσης έχουμε..





> Μα αν ολα είναι ...κύμα τότε γιατί γράψατε αυτό;
> Εγώ τόνισα αυτά που πρέπει να προσεχθούν. Τελικά όλα είναι ...κύμα; Η  "...διαφορά φύσης των ιόντων του υδρογόνου, από σωματίδιο σε κύμα" τι  ακριβώς εμπλέκει;



Είμαστε στο επόμενο στάδιο μετά την απελευθέρωση του υδρογόνου. Το  υδρογόνο κ το οξυγόνο που έχει εξαναγκασθεί σε αλλαγή της αρχικής του  ταλάντωσης με μικρότερο μήκος κύματος, μετά την διάσπαση του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού δρά κυματικώς  οπότε και πιο αποδοτικώς στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες διότι έχει μικρότερο  μήκος κύματος από το κλασσικό υδρογόνο & οξυγόνο.





> Και  ...επιμένεις! Οι κροσσοί συμβολής είναι το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών; Πώς  ακριβώς πρέπει να σας το εξηγήσουμε κύριε Sot Pap ότι το εν λόγω πείραμα  δεν δείχνει ποτέ και πουθενά ...αύξηση ηλεκτρονίων; Τα ηλεκτρόνια που  "πετυχαίνουμε" να ...εμφανίζονται σε αγωγό απο ...πού  προέρχονται;



Πάμε πάλι, θεώρητικα στο πείραμα να βάλουμε  αγωγό στο σημείο κροσσών συμβολής. Οπότε στον μη μετρήσιμο αγωγό δρά το  ηλεκτρόνιο σαν συμβολή κυμμάτων 
και εφόσον ο αγωγός περιέχει ηλεκτρόνια, δημιουργεί δυναμικό!  





> "Διάτρηση ομοιοπολικού δεσμου..." Εντάξει αυτό τα λέει όλα... Τι να  σχολιάσω τώρα για αυτό; Τι να γράψω που να μην είναι  προσβλητικό;



Πήραμε κβαντικό κομπρεσέρ και σπάμε τον δεσμό!
Τι πιο απλό?

----------


## nick1974

ωραια συζητηση  :Lol:  
Εδω να ξανατονισουμε για να μη ξεχνιομαστε οτι ολο αυτο αφορα τενεκεδες κολλημενους με διαφορα random σκουπιδια με αλουμινοταινια...

συνεχιστε..

----------

kioan (22-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

Άστο κ. FreeEnergy μην απαντάτε. Ο άνθρωπος προφανώς μας τρολλάρει και επιμένω σε αυτό. Ετοιμαζόμουν να απαντήσω στις αρλούμπες που σας είπε αλλά το μετάνιωσα διότι δεν μου αρέσει να απαντάω σε έναν άνθρωπο που μας τρολλάρει.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Η εναλλαγη φύσης προϋποθέτει εναλλαγή ενεργειακών  σταθμών. Ωραία λοιπόν, πάμε ΑΔΕ στην Παρατήρηση σαν Σωματίδιο και σαν  Κύμα. Ολα καλά? Μόνο αλλάγη φύσης έχουμε..



Αυτό τώρα σημαίνει πώς ότι λέγατε / γράφατε πριν, (...κατάργηση της αρχής διατήρησης ενέργειας σε κβαντικό επίπεδο λόγω κυμμάτων ) δεν ...ίσχύει; Και πώς από αλλαγή ...φύσης προκύπτει ...επιπλέον ενέργεια;




> Είμαστε στο επόμενο στάδιο μετά την απελευθέρωση του υδρογόνου. Το  υδρογόνο κ το οξυγόνο που έχει εξαναγκασθεί σε αλλαγή της αρχικής του  ταλάντωσης με μικρότερο μήκος κύματος, μετά την διάσπαση του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού δρά κυματικώς  οπότε και πιο αποδοτικώς στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες *διότι έχει μικρότερο  μήκος κύματος από το κλασσικό υδρογόνο & οξυγόνο.*



Είμαι 1002% σίγουρος ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεται ούτε εσείς ο ίδιος τι γράφετε... Υπάρχει ...υδρογόνο με ...μικρότερο μήκος κύμματος από το ...κλασσικό υδρογόνο; Το ίδιο και για το ..οξυγόνο;




> Πάμε πάλι, θεώρητικα στο πείραμα να βάλουμε  αγωγό στο σημείο κροσσών συμβολής. Οπότε στον μη μετρήσιμο αγωγό δρά το  ηλεκτρόνιο σαν συμβολή κυμμάτων και εφόσον ο αγωγός περιέχει ηλεκτρόνια, δημιουργεί δυναμικό!



Όχι δεν ...πάμε πουθενά να βάλουμε ...θεωρητικά τίποτα! Το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών έγινε / γίνεται / μπορεί να γίνει με πολύ συγκεκριμένο φυσικό, υλιστικό και όχι θεωρητικό τρόπο και δεν, δεν, δεν δείχνει πουθενά ότι ..."δημιουργεί δυναμικό"!!! Το "αν βάλουμε εκεί κάτι άλλο" είναι μια δικιά σας ...άποψη για να μας πείτε τι; Ότι ο ...θεωρητικός αγωγός είναι ...μη μετρήσιμος αλλά ...δημιουργεί δυναμικό!!! Αφού είναι μη μετρήσιμος πως ξέρουμε ότι παράγει δυναμικό; Δείξτε μας / υποδείξτε μας πειράματα, έρευνες, δημοσιεύσεις! Όσο γράφετε "αν" και "φαντάζομαι" και "ας βάλουμε υποθετικά" και "μη μετρήσιμος αλλά έχει δυναμικό" αυτά είναι καθαρή ψευδοεπιστήμη...

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Άστο κ. FreeEnergy μην απαντάτε. Ο άνθρωπος προφανώς μας τρολλάρει και επιμένω σε αυτό. Ετοιμαζόμουν να απαντήσω στις αρλούμπες που σας είπε αλλά το μετάνιωσα διότι δεν μου αρέσει να απαντάω σε έναν άνθρωπο που μας τρολλάρει.



Ναι προφανώς και μας τρολλάρει. Δεν καταλαβαίνει ούτε ο ίδιος τι γράφει... Γιατί όμως να το κάνει αυτό; Να κάνω μια υπόθεση: Κάποια στιγμη θα με ...βαρεθούν με τόσες χαζομάρες που γράφω και θα σταματήσουν να απαντούν και τότε θα πάω στα πρόβατα ...εμμμ συγγνώμη στους οπαδούς και θα αναφωνήσω: "Να εγώ τους αποστόμωσα! Δεν ήξεραν τι να απαντήσουν!". Δεν θα του κάνω τη χάρη όμως! Ήδη έχει αρχίσει να φάσκει και να αντιφάσκει. Ξεκινώντας από induction heater περασε σε κβαντική και τον βομβαρδισμό με υψηλές συχνότητες που μετατρέπει τα ιόντα υδρογόνου σε κύματα και τώρα όλα είναι κύμα και εντάξει είπαμε ότι αρχή διατήρησης ενέργειας δεν ισχύει σε κβαντικό επίπεδο όταν μιλάμε για κύμματα αλλά τώρα ισχύει γιατί μιλάμε για αλλαγή ...φύσης!
Δεν έχει πλάκα; Και αυτά που επισημαίνω εδώ είναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου! Όσα γράφει τα κρατώ πολύ προσεκτικά ( κάνω αντίγραφο όλων των σελίδων βασικά ) για να τα δείξω στους μαθητές μου. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς το τι γέλιο πέφτει! Γιατί να σταματήσω μια τέτοια αστείρευτη πηγή γέλιου;

----------

kioan (22-10-18), 

VaselPi (22-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Αυτό τώρα σημαίνει πώς ότι λέγατε / γράφατε πριν, (...κατάργηση της αρχής διατήρησης ενέργειας σε κβαντικό επίπεδο λόγω κυμμάτων ) δεν ...ίσχύει; Και πώς από αλλαγή ...φύσης προκύπτει ...επιπλέον ενέργεια;



Δηλαδή αλλαγή φύσης πραγματοποιείται στην ίδια ενεργειακή στάθμη.. Δεν γελάνε με αυτά οι μαθητές σας?





> Είμαι 1002% σίγουρος ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεται ούτε εσείς ο ίδιος τι γράφετε... Υπάρχει ...υδρογόνο με ...μικρότερο μήκος κύμματος από το ...κλασσικό υδρογόνο; Το ίδιο και για το ..οξυγόνο;



Η ταλάντωση των σωματιδίων παραμένει σταθερή σε οποιοδήποτε μέσο ή τρόπο από όπου έχουν προέλθει.. μάλιστα, ούτε με αυτά γελάνε.. 





> Όχι δεν ...πάμε πουθενά να βάλουμε ...θεωρητικά τίποτα! Το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών έγινε / γίνεται / μπορεί να γίνει με πολύ συγκεκριμένο φυσικό, υλιστικό και όχι θεωρητικό τρόπο και δεν, δεν, δεν δείχνει πουθενά ότι ..."δημιουργεί δυναμικό"!!! Το "αν βάλουμε εκεί κάτι άλλο" είναι μια δικιά σας ...άποψη για να μας πείτε τι; Ότι ο ...θεωρητικός αγωγός είναι ...μη μετρήσιμος αλλά ...δημιουργεί δυναμικό!!! Αφού είναι μη μετρήσιμος πως ξέρουμε ότι παράγει δυναμικό; Δείξτε μας / υποδείξτε μας πειράματα, έρευνες, δημοσιεύσεις! Όσο γράφετε "αν" και "φαντάζομαι" και "ας βάλουμε υποθετικά" και "μη μετρήσιμος αλλά έχει δυναμικό" αυτά είναι καθαρή ψευδοεπιστήμη...



Το ξαναλέμε.. στον θεωρητικό αγωγό που βάλαμε, έχουμε δυναμικό όποτε και ύπαρξη μαγνητικού πεδίου.
Το μαγνητικό πεδίο δύναται να μετρήσουμε (ΜΗ ΤΟΠΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ) και να καταλήξουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το σωματίδιο του ηλεκτρονίου δημιουργεί δυναμικό σε μη μετρήσιμο αγωγό, ως μια άλλη έκφανση της κβαντικής σήραγγας.

----------


## kioan

> Το ξαναλέμε.. στον θεωρητικό αγωγό που βάλαμε, έχουμε δυναμικό όποτε και ύπαρξη μαγνητικού πεδίου.



Και ξανά-απαντάμε... Μιλάς για το τι θα έκανε ένας θεωρητικός αγωγός σε ένα απολύτως πραγματικό και μετρήσιμο πείραμα οπως αυτό της διπλής σχισμής. 
Αν γίνεται, κάνε το. Περιέγραψε το θεωρητικώς, απέδειξε το πειραματικώς και δημοσίευσε το για να το κρίνει η επιστημονική κοινότητα. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε *Sot* *Pap*, ποιός είναι ο σκοπός του διαλόγου που κάνετε εδώ; Να μας αποδείξετε ότι στον μικρόκοσμο είναι δυνατή η παραβίαση της ΑΔΕ; Αν είναι αυτός, μάταιος ο κόπος, καθώς το πρότζεκτ είναι σκάρτο. Αν για κάποιο λόγο το πιστεύετε, τότε θα πρέπει να επανεξετάσετε τις δύσκολες για κατανόηση έννοιες που είχατε συλλέξει εδώ και εκεί, διότι όπως μας τις παρουσιάζετε, διαπιστώνω μία μεγάλη σύγχυση εννοιών. 

*Στην «κβαντική σήραγγα».* 
Είναι εσφαλμένος ο όρος, καθώς η «σήραγγα» δεν είναι κατασκευή η δημιούργημα. Σωστό είναι να γίνεται λόγος για το «Κβαντομηχανικό φαινόμενο σήραγγας».

*Στην «δυαδική υπόσταση των σωματιδίων».* 
Είναι μεγάλο λάθος να λέτε ότι «το κύμα γίνεται σωματίδιο» ή «το σωματίδιο γίνεται κύμα». Τίποτα δεν γίνεται κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο. Όταν αναφερόμαστε στην δυαδική υπόσταση των σωματιδίων, εννοούμε ότι υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες συμπεριφέρονται κυρίως ως μονοχρωματικά κύματα, με μήκος κύματος ντεμπρολί, δηλαδή ξεχνάμε ότι είναι σωματίδια, ενώ υπό άλλες συνθήκες συμπεριφέροντε κυρίως ως σωματίδια, δηλαδή ξεχνάμε τα περί κυμάτων κ.ο.κ. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις οι σχετικοί υπολογισμοί οδηγούν σε αποτελέσματα που είναι σε συμφωνία με τα πειράματα. Θέλει προσοχή η φράση «υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες». Αν, για παράδειγμα, φανταστείτε μοναχικά σωματίδια που κινούνται με ομαλή ταχύτητα στο κενό, είναι δύσκολο να πούμε ποια από τις δύο ιδιότητες θα υπερισχύσει. Αν όμως πλησιάζον έναν κρύσταλλο, με περιοδικότητα στα άτομα *d**,* τότε η συμπεριφορά τους θα εξαρτηθεί από το μήκος κύματος ντεμπρολί (λ), δηλαδή από την ενέργειά τους. Όταν *d**<<λ,* η συμπεριφορά τους θα είναι κυρίως σωματιδιακή, όταν *d**>>λ,* κυρίως κυματική, ενώ όταν *d**=λ,* μόνο ο θεός γνωρίζει, αλλά χάρη στον Schrodinger, είμαστε σε θέση να κάνουμε υπολογίσιμες προβλέψεις που είναι συμβατές με τα πειράματα. 

*Στο «ενεργειακό εμπόδιο».*
Με την έννοια αυτή εννοούμε το δυναμικό φράγμα (μέρος του «δυναμικού πηγαδιού»), που είναι υψηλότερο της κινητικής ενέργειας του σωματιδίου. Το φράγμα αυτό μπορεί να εκτείνεται έως το άπειρο, αλλά μπορεί να είναι πεπερασμένο. Παράδειγμα πρώτου δυναμικού φράγματος είναι το έργο εξόδου για τα ηλεκτρόνια στο μέταλλο, ενώ το πεπερασμένο το βλέπεις κυρίων στα ακαδημαϊκά συγγράμματα της Κβαντικής Μηχανικής, καθώς είναι ευκολότερο για την ανάλυσή του. Κλασσικά, το σωματίδιο αδυνατεί να τα διαπεράσει κα θα ανακλαστεί.  
Με όρους της Κβαντικής μηχανικής θα ανακλαστεί και στο άπειρο δυναμικό φράγμα, αλλά στο πεπερασμένο, έχει μη μηδενική πιθανότητα να το διαπεράσει, _διατηρώντας την ίδια κινητική ενέργεια_. Περί αυτού πρόκειται και όχι για κάποια «κβαντική σήραγγα» ή «τρύπα» στην βάση του φράγματος, στο μέσο ή σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο.

*Οι ταλαντώσεις.* 
Όταν ο Π.Ζ. αναφέρεται στις ταλαντώσεις, εννοεί την ιδιοσυχνότητα ταλάντωσης του μορίου του νερού, που είναι περίπου 100 THz! Όταν εσείς αναφέρεστε στις ταλαντώσεις του κολλοειδούς αργύρου, εννοείτε αυτήν τη συχνότητα; Ως πολιτικός μηχανικός που είστε, θεωρείτε εφικτή την ταλάντωση με 100 THz μίας σφαίρας με διάμετρο 10-20 nm (106 ατόμων);
Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρετε στα μηνύματά σας, αδυνατώ να τα περιγράψω με όρους Κλασικής ή Κβαντικής Μηχανικής.
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (22-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

> Δηλαδή αλλαγή φύσης πραγματοποιείται στην ίδια ενεργειακή στάθμη.. Δεν γελάνε με αυτά οι μαθητές σας?
> 
> 
> Η ταλάντωση των σωματιδίων παραμένει σταθερή σε οποιοδήποτε μέσο ή τρόπο από όπου έχουν προέλθει.. μάλιστα, ούτε με αυτά γελάνε.. 
> 
> 
> Το ξαναλέμε.. στον θεωρητικό αγωγό που βάλαμε, έχουμε δυναμικό όποτε και ύπαρξη μαγνητικού πεδίου.
> Το μαγνητικό πεδίο δύναται να μετρήσουμε (ΜΗ ΤΟΠΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ) και να καταλήξουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το σωματίδιο του ηλεκτρονίου δημιουργεί δυναμικό σε μη μετρήσιμο αγωγό, ως μια άλλη έκφανση της κβαντικής σήραγγας.



Τώρα δεν θα σου απαντήσω επιστημονικά, για αλλάγή φύσης και άλλες τέτοιες αρλούμπες. Η μάλλον θα σου πω κάτι για να μαθαίνεις. Εσύ νομίζεις ότι ένα σωματίδιο αλλάζει φύση από σωματιδιακή σε κυματική?
Ε λοιπόν είσαι βαθιά νυχτωμένος, Σε πληροφορώ ότι όλα τα σωματίδια, αλλά και σώματα έχουν ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ταυτόχρονα. Και μάλιστα ασχέτως μάζας. Μάλλον πρέπει να μελετήσεις τα κύματα  de Broglie.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ...



Δεν γνωρίζεται από κβαντομηχανική. Γιατί το ...παλεύετε ακόμη κύριε Sot Pap;

----------


## nick1974

> Ναι προφανώς και μας τρολλάρει. Δεν καταλαβαίνει ούτε ο ίδιος τι γράφει... Γιατί όμως να το κάνει αυτό; Να κάνω μια υπόθεση: Κάποια στιγμη θα με ...βαρεθούν με τόσες χαζομάρες που γράφω και θα σταματήσουν να απαντούν και τότε θα πάω στα πρόβατα ...εμμμ συγγνώμη στους οπαδούς και θα αναφωνήσω: "Να εγώ τους αποστόμωσα! Δεν ήξεραν τι να απαντήσουν!". Δεν θα του κάνω τη χάρη όμως! Ήδη έχει αρχίσει να φάσκει και να αντιφάσκει. Ξεκινώντας από induction heater περασε σε κβαντική και τον βομβαρδισμό με υψηλές συχνότητες που μετατρέπει τα ιόντα υδρογόνου σε κύματα και τώρα όλα είναι κύμα και εντάξει είπαμε ότι αρχή διατήρησης ενέργειας δεν ισχύει σε κβαντικό επίπεδο όταν μιλάμε για κύμματα αλλά τώρα ισχύει γιατί μιλάμε για αλλαγή ...φύσης!
> Δεν έχει πλάκα; Και αυτά που επισημαίνω εδώ είναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου! Όσα γράφει τα κρατώ πολύ προσεκτικά ( κάνω αντίγραφο όλων των σελίδων βασικά ) για να τα δείξω στους μαθητές μου. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς το τι γέλιο πέφτει! Γιατί να σταματήσω μια τέτοια αστείρευτη πηγή γέλιου;




υπαρχει και η αλλη αποψη, οτι τα ζωντοβολα στα οποια απευθυνεται δε ξερουν χριστο απο φυσικη (ουτε καν τα βασικα της κλασσικης) οποτε βλεποντας να απαντανε στη μπουρδολογια του 4 Φυσικοι... μαλλον δεν ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο. Αποψη μου παντα.
Ο τυπος ειναι ασχετος, μαιντανος και αποκλειεται να ειναι οτιδηποτε στη ζωη του εκτος απο οπαδος αυτης της ενεργειακης αιρεσης. Δε βλεπω και τοσο θετικο να του δινετε τοση αξια.

Ηδη αποδομηθηκε, οχι στο 100% αλλα στο 102% και αμολαει ασχετες κοτσανες προκειμενου να φαινεται οτι συμμετεχει σε επιστημονικη συζητηση (ενα ζωντοβολο που δε ξερει απολυτως τι του γινεται ετσι το βλεπει).
Μηπως ειναι πρακτικοτερο οι απαντησεις να ειναι απλα δυο φασκελα σε καθε πυροτουβλο που πεταει?

----------


## DGeorge

> ......Και ...επιμένεις! Οι κροσσοί συμβολής είναι το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών; Πώς ακριβώς πρέπει να σας το εξηγήσουμε κύριε Sot Pap ότι το εν λόγω πείραμα δεν δείχνει ποτέ και πουθενά ...αύξηση ηλεκτρονίων; Τα ηλεκτρόνια που "πετυχαίνουμε" να ...εμφανίζονται σε αγωγό απο ...πού προέρχονται;
> 
> "Διάτρηση ομοιοπολικού δεσμου..." Εντάξει αυτό τα λέει όλα... Τι να σχολιάσω τώρα για αυτό; Τι να γράψω που να μην είναι προσβλητικό;



Όποιος εφηύρε τον όρο "διάτρηση ομοιοπολικού δεσμού", θα μπορούσε άνετα να τον θέσει είτε προς επεξήγηση σε Παγκόσμιο Συνέδριο Φυσικών, είτε στο προσωπικό του LHC-CERN (εκείνον τον επιταχυντή-τέρας στην Ελβετία). Ας φροντίσει, όμως, την ώρα όπου θα θέσει το θέμα του προς επεξήγηση, να μην διεξάγεται κάποιο πείραμα, κι έχουμε τραγικές συνέπειες για την Ευρώπη. :Wink: 

Φίλε Κώστα, οι ψευδοεπιστήμονες τρέφονται από δήθεν-επιστημονικές αντιπαραθέσεις. Έτσι, για να τους 'εξαγριώσω' κιόλας:
"Κάθεσαι και πίνεις μόνος, ή με παρέα,το καφεδάκι σου σε μια πλατεία. Ξάφνου σου εμφανίζεται ο X περιπλανώμενος ζητιάνος/μικροπωλητής, επιμένοντας να πάρεις οποιοδήποτε φτηνιάρικο/σάπιο προϊόν, που πουλάει."
Όσο ασχολείσαι μαζί του (λέγοντάς του 'Όχι" είτε φραστικά, είτε με νεύμα) του δίνεις αξία! Γι' αυτό κι αυτός επιμένει!!!
...Επειδή πρόσεξα, τα συγκεκριμένο θέμα, να παίρνει κάποιαν έκταση, που -μάλλον- δεν την αξίζει......
Όσοι το προσέξατε, θα είδατε, ότι έγραψα μία και μόνη ανάρτηση στο θέμα αυτό, ακριβώς γι' αυτόν τον λόγο!!!!!
*Μάγκες, προσέχετε τα βαμπίρ!* *Δεν ρουφούν αίμα*, *ενέργεια ρουφούν!!!*!
Μάλλον είναι κι η τελευταία μου ανάρτηση στο θέμα αυτό!!!!
Φίλε Κώστα, και όσα άλλα παλληκάρια διαβάζετε αυτήν την ανάρτηση.... Έχετε τον Νου σας!!!! _Κι αυτά τα βαμπίρ δεν αστειεύονται!_ Αν συνειδητοποιήσετε πόσον ελεύθερο χρόνο σας, σπαταλήσατε, προκειμένου να αποδείξετε ότι "Η Γη δεν είναι τετράγωνη-επίπεδη, και ότι δεν την στηρίζουν/περιστρέφουν τέσσερεις τεράστιοι ελέφαντες, από κάτω της" θα φρίξετε  :Crying:  :W00t: 

Αυτά και χαίρετε!

----------

nick1974 (22-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

για ταχυονια δε διαβασα ακομα κι ανησυχω  :hahahha: 

αν βρουμε την ιδιοσυχνοτητα τους και βαλουμε ενα ταλαντωτη σε μια κατσαρολα με νερο κι αλουμινοταινιες θα ανοιξουμε χρονοπυλη?  :hahahha:  (και θα παραγουμε κι υδρογονο, μη το ξεχναμε αυτο)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Φίλε Κώστα, και όσα άλλα παλληκάρια διαβάζετε αυτήν την ανάρτηση.... Έχετε τον Νου σας!!!! _Κι αυτά τα βαμπίρ δεν αστειεύονται!_ Αν συνειδητοποιήσετε πόσον ελεύθερο χρόνο σας, σπαταλήσατε, προκειμένου να αποδείξετε ότι "Η Γη δεν είναι τετράγωνη-επίπεδη, και ότι δεν την στηρίζουν/περιστρέφουν τέσσερεις τεράστιοι ελέφαντες, από κάτω της" θα φρίξετε



Κι αν είμαι και εγώ ...βαμπίρ; Εμένα όμως με τρέφει η ψευδοεπιστήμη! Δεν θεωρώ επίσης χαμένο χρόνο την αποδόμηση της. Ίσα - ίσα, μια χαρα επικοδομητικός χρόνος ...ήταν. Λέω να σταματήσω να ...παίρνω δόσεις Sot Pap για λίγο. Έχω υλικό για αρκέτες εβδομάδες!

----------

kioan (22-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Κύριε *Sot* *Pap*,  ποιός είναι ο σκοπός του διαλόγου που κάνετε εδώ; Να μας αποδείξετε ότι  στον μικρόκοσμο είναι δυνατή η παραβίαση της ΑΔΕ;



Στην  διαφορά χρήσης της δυαδικής φύσης δεν δύναται να έχουμε την ίδια  ενεργειακή στάθμη. Η ΑΔΕ δεν δύναται να χρησιμοποιείται στις 2 φύσεις  σαν 1,ειδικά όταν στην κυματική  φύση δεν υπάρχει μετρητική ικανότητα  τοπικώς.  





> *Στην «κβαντική σήραγγα».* 
> Είναι εσφαλμένος ο όρος, καθώς η «σήραγγα» δεν είναι κατασκευή η  δημιούργημα. Σωστό είναι να γίνεται λόγος για το «Κβαντομηχανικό  φαινόμενο σήραγγας».
> 
> *Στην «δυαδική υπόσταση των σωματιδίων».* 
> Είναι μεγάλο λάθος να λέτε ότι «το κύμα γίνεται σωματίδιο» ή «το  σωματίδιο γίνεται κύμα». Τίποτα δεν γίνεται κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο. Όταν  αναφερόμαστε στην δυαδική υπόσταση των σωματιδίων, εννοούμε ότι υπό  ορισμένες συνθήκες συμπεριφέρονται κυρίως ως μονοχρωματικά κύματα, με  μήκος κύματος ντεμπρολί, δηλαδή ξεχνάμε ότι είναι σωματίδια, ενώ υπό  άλλες συνθήκες συμπεριφέροντε κυρίως ως σωματίδια, δηλαδή ξεχνάμε τα  περί κυμάτων κ.ο.κ. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις οι σχετικοί υπολογισμοί  οδηγούν σε αποτελέσματα που είναι σε συμφωνία με τα πειράματα. Θέλει  προσοχή η φράση «υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες». Αν, για παράδειγμα,  φανταστείτε μοναχικά σωματίδια που κινούνται με ομαλή ταχύτητα στο κενό,  είναι δύσκολο να πούμε ποια από τις δύο ιδιότητες θα υπερισχύσει. Αν  όμως πλησιάζον έναν κρύσταλλο, με περιοδικότητα στα άτομα *d**,* τότε η συμπεριφορά τους θα εξαρτηθεί από το μήκος κύματος ντεμπρολί (λ), δηλαδή από την ενέργειά τους. Όταν *d**<<λ,* η συμπεριφορά τους θα είναι κυρίως σωματιδιακή, όταν *d**>>λ,* κυρίως κυματική, ενώ όταν *d**=λ,* μόνο  ο θεός γνωρίζει, αλλά χάρη στον Schrodinger, είμαστε σε θέση να κάνουμε  υπολογίσιμες προβλέψεις που είναι συμβατές με τα πειράματα.



Δεν διαφωνώ





> *Στο «ενεργειακό εμπόδιο».*
> Με την έννοια αυτή εννοούμε το δυναμικό φράγμα (μέρος του «δυναμικού  πηγαδιού»), που είναι υψηλότερο της κινητικής ενέργειας του σωματιδίου.  Το φράγμα αυτό μπορεί να εκτείνεται έως το άπειρο, αλλά μπορεί να είναι  πεπερασμένο. Παράδειγμα πρώτου δυναμικού φράγματος είναι το έργο εξόδου  για τα ηλεκτρόνια στο μέταλλο, ενώ το πεπερασμένο το βλέπεις κυρίων στα  ακαδημαϊκά συγγράμματα της Κβαντικής Μηχανικής, καθώς είναι ευκολότερο  για την ανάλυσή του. Κλασσικά, το σωματίδιο αδυνατεί να τα διαπεράσει κα  θα ανακλαστεί.  
> Με όρους της Κβαντικής μηχανικής θα ανακλαστεί και στο άπειρο δυναμικό  φράγμα, αλλά στο πεπερασμένο, έχει μη μηδενική πιθανότητα να το  διαπεράσει, _διατηρώντας την ίδια κινητική ενέργεια_. Περί  αυτού πρόκειται και όχι για κάποια «κβαντική σήραγγα» ή «τρύπα» στην  βάση του φράγματος, στο μέσο ή σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο.



Διαφωνώ  ως προς τη συχνότητα του φαινομένου. Μη μηδενική πιθανότητα δεν  υφίσταται στους ημιαγωγούς των επεξεργαστών που λειτουργούν βάση αυτού  του φαινομένου και γράφουμε τώρα.
Η ίδια κινητική ενέργεια υφίσταται λόγω μετρήσιμου αποτελέσματος. 





> *Οι ταλαντώσεις.* 
> Όταν ο Π.Ζ. αναφέρεται στις ταλαντώσεις, εννοεί την ιδιοσυχνότητα  ταλάντωσης του μορίου του νερού, που είναι περίπου 100 THz! Όταν εσείς  αναφέρεστε στις ταλαντώσεις του κολλοειδούς αργύρου, εννοείτε αυτήν τη  συχνότητα; Ως πολιτικός μηχανικός που είστε, θεωρείτε εφικτή την  ταλάντωση με 100 THz μίας σφαίρας με διάμετρο 10-20 nm (106 ατόμων);
> Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρετε στα μηνύματά σας, αδυνατώ να τα περιγράψω με όρους Κλασικής ή Κβαντικής Μηχανικής.
> Βασίλειος.




Αναφέρομαι στην φυσική συχνότητα ταλάντωσης του κολλοειδούς  άργυρου. Όχι στα 100THZ του νερού. Αλλά σε ιδιότητα πλασμονικής  μεγέθυνσης συντονισμού που φέρει έως και 10 φορές σε κάποια Papers,  προσπαθώντας να το εξηγήσω μέσω του κβαντομηχανικού φαινομένου της  σήραγγας. 
https://www.omicsonline.org/colloida....php?aid=21271

----------


## nick1974

> Κι αν είμαι και εγώ ...βαμπίρ; Εμένα όμως με τρέφει η ψευδοεπιστήμη! Δεν θεωρώ επίσης χαμένο χρόνο την αποδόμηση της. Ίσα - ίσα, μια χαρα επικοδομητικός χρόνος ...ήταν. Λέω να σταματήσω να ...παίρνω δόσεις Sot Pap για λίγο. Έχω υλικό για αρκέτες εβδομάδες!



παντα θα υπαρχουν ζωντοβολα που θα υπερασπιζονται με σθενος βλακειες του στυλ Η Γη ειναι επιπεδη (εχουν και "καθηγητες" στο ενεργητικο τους που ως αποδειξη λενε οτι ...ο Νοτιος πολος που ειναι ...ΚΑΤΩ θα εχυνε το νερο στο κενο!!!!! ), η οτι "δεν πηγαμε στη Σεληνη" (ενας τετοιος ψυχακιας παρενοχλουσε αγρια το Μπαζ Ωλντριν ο οποιος παρα την ηλικεια του του εσκασε ενα τελειο μπουκετο στη μαπα. respect  :Rolleyes: ), οτι η Γη ειναι κουφια και κρυβει εναν εσωτερικο Ηλιο, οτι η Γη ειναι κοιλη κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ  
Ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι εντελως ασχετος αλλα οπως δειχνει ειδικα απ τα τελευταια του ασυναρτητα μυνηματα, ειναι ικανος να συνδεει λεξεις και εννοιες σε ψευτο-λογικη ακολουθεια εις τον αιωνα τον απαντα (συμπεριφερεται σα bot)
Πραγματικα, αξιζει να το αντιμετωπιζεις ολο αυτο με οποιαδηποτε επιστημονικοτητα? .
Μηπως η απαξιωση και αντε και μερικα φασκελα και λιγο καζουρα στις παπαριες ειναι προτιμοτερα? (την αποψη μου λεω βεβαια)

images (1).jpg

----------

VaselPi (22-10-18)

----------


## kioan

Το θέμα συζήτησης είναι γνωστό. Όποιος δεν θέλει, δεν συμμετέχει. Δεν θα γίνει θέμα εξαέρωσης ούτε καφενείο. 
Ας σεβαστούμε τουλάχιστον όσους αφιερώνουν χρόνο ώστε να απαντήσουν σοβαρά για να αποδομηθεί κάθε ισχυρισμός του ψευδοεπιστήμονα και του περιγυρού του. 
Διαβάζουν και άλλοι το θέμα, μη μέλη, που θέλουν κάποιον να τους βοηθήσει να καταλάβουν πως πρόκειται για απάτη. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

DGeorge (22-10-18), 

nestoras (22-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Διαβάζουν και άλλοι το θέμα, μη μέλη, που θέλουν κάποιον να τους βοηθήσει να καταλάβουν πως πρόκειται για απάτη.





Ξερω την αποψη σου, αλλα εχω ενδιασμους σχετικα με αυτο, μια και αυτοι που δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι προκειται για απατη κατι τοσο εξωφθαλμο θα καταλαβουν οτι το κβαντοbot εχει αποδομηθει ή βλεποντας 4 φυσικους να του απαντανε θα του φτιαξουν αγαλμα?

----------


## nepomuk

> Πραγματικα, αξιζει να το αντιμετωπιζεις ολο αυτο με οποιαδηποτε επιστημονικοτητα? .
> Μηπως η απαξιωση και αντε και μερικα φασκελα και λιγο καζουρα στις παπαριες ειναι προτιμοτερα? (την αποψη μου λεω βεβαια)




Οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου   .... τα εχω υποστει και γω τα κορακια  , νασαι καλα , ειπαμε  ανεκτικοτης .
Ενα παραπονο  μονο : Οταν εβαζα  αποσπασμαστα απο Σωτηρη και Παπ  , ελεγες εσυ και αλλοι  να ρθουνε  στα
ηλεκτρονικα να  τα  πουνε . Ε νατοι λοιπον , αποδομουνται  ;  διασωζονται καπως ; 
Τωρα θελεις κι αλλους  , τον Γκλιατη , τον Κατσαρο   να τους  προσκαλεσω εγω και καλα  ...
Δεδομενης της απατης  , αυτοι δεν ειναι τα  αρχιλαμογια  ; 
Μενει ο πετρος να  προσελθει  , αλλα  με τι μουτρα  να  ερθει  ; με το καλημερα  απατεωνας  , χαμενος και δαρμενος απο χερι .
Τελος  παρεμεινε  εστω η απειροελαχιστη  απορια  . Αντρικα μιλαμε , παντελονια  φοραμε .
Προσπαθησες κατα τι ,  κουνησες το δακτυλο σου  για να  ερθεις σε αμεση επαφη με τον Μουστακια ; 
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι φιδεμπορας  ,  αλλα   τλχ  μια  σχισμη ανοικτη .

----------


## osek

> Διαβάζουν και άλλοι το θέμα, μη μέλη, που θέλουν κάποιον να τους βοηθήσει να καταλάβουν πως πρόκειται για απάτη.



Πώς μπορεί κάποιος πχ με θεωρητικές/ανθρωπιστικές σπουδές να αντιληφθεί ότι η παραβίαση της αρχής διατήρησης ενέργειας ισοδυναμεί με παράνοια; 
Μόνο απίθανες μπούρδες αραδιάζονται. Δίχως μετρήσεις. Δίχως τεκμηριωμένες θεωρίες. Δίχως επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις!
Μακάρι κάποιος άσχετος με θετικές επιστήμες να μπορεί να καταλάβει για τι παραμύθι μιλάμε.

----------


## xristos2

> Ξερω την αποψη σου, αλλα εχω ενδιασμους σχετικα με αυτο, μια και αυτοι που δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι προκειται για απατη κατι τοσο εξωφθαλμο



 :Confused1:  για τους περισοτερους, ας πουμε για εμεναν που δεν εχω σχεση με ολα αυτα δεν ειναι καθολου εξωφθαλμο οτι επροκειτο για απατη.
ο μονος λογος που  με οδηγησε στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι απατη ειναι οτι εαν ειχε κανει καποια εφευρεση η εστω καινοτομια θα τον ειχαν απαγαγει πολυεθνικες με σκοπο να εκμεταλλευτουν τις γνωσεις του κτλ για οικονομικους λογους

----------


## nick1974

> Οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου   .... τα εχω υποστει και γω τα κορακια  , νασαι καλα , ειπαμε  ανεκτικοτης .
> Ενα παραπονο  μονο : Οταν εβαζα  αποσπασμαστα απο Σωτηρη και Παπ  , ελεγες εσυ και αλλοι  να ρθουνε  στα
> ηλεκτρονικα να  τα  πουνε . Ε νατοι λοιπον , αποδομουνται  ;  διασωζονται καπως ; 
> Τωρα θελεις κι αλλους  , τον Γκλιατη , τον Κατσαρο   να τους  προσκαλεσω εγω και καλα  ...
> Δεδομενης της απατης  , αυτοι δεν ειναι τα  αρχιλαμογια  ; 
> Μενει ο πετρος να  προσελθει  , αλλα  με τι μουτρα  να  ερθει  ; με το καλημερα  απατεωνας  , χαμενος και δαρμενος απο χερι .
> Τελος  παρεμεινε  εστω η απειροελαχιστη  απορια  . Αντρικα μιλαμε , παντελονια  φοραμε .
> Προσπαθησες κατα τι ,  κουνησες το δακτυλο σου  για να  ερθεις σε αμεση επαφη με τον Μουστακια ; 
> Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι φιδεμπορας  ,  αλλα   τλχ  μια  σχισμη ανοικτη .



νταξει εσυ το παιρνεις μια χαρα το διπλωμα του πιλοτου...

Τα ψωφια αλογα που κουβαλησες αποδομηθηκαν 102%, τι παραπανω?
Ο ενας ειναι τσιρκο, κι ο αλλος ασχετος που συνδεει λεξεις σε μια ψευτολογικη ακολουθια. Υποτειθεται τον κουβαλησες ως γνωστη της κβαντομηχανικης κι αυτος δε γνωριζει καν την θεμελιωδη αρχη της ταυτοχρονα διπλης φυσης των σωματιδιων (ξερει ομως απο αγρια φωτονια)...
Θα ηταν τελειο αν εφερνες καποιους απ αυτους που ανεφερες και οχι, δε θα ειχαν αυτη την απαξιωτικη αντιμετωπιση.
Οσο για το ζαβο... δε βρισκω κανενα λογο να ερθω σε καμια επαφη, ουτε μου χρειαζεται κατι τετοιο. Επαγγελματικα μου ειναι αχρηστος ετσι κι αλλιως και δε θα τον αφηνα ουτε να αγγιξει μια βιδα.






> για τους περισοτερους, ας πουμε για εμεναν που δεν εχω σχεση με ολα αυτα δεν ειναι καθολου εξωφθαλμο οτι επροκειτο για απατη.
> ο μονος λογος που με οδηγησε στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι απατη ειναι οτι εαν ειχε κανει καποια εφευρεση η εστω καινοτομια θα τον ειχαν απαγαγει πολυεθνικες με σκοπο να εκμεταλλευτουν τις γνωσεις του κτλ για οικονομικους λογους



Χρηστο τα βιντεακια δε σου αρκουν?

----------


## xristos2

:Unsure:  οχι, γιατι δεν ειμαι γνωστης, απλα δεν ειμαι και ευκολοπιστος

----------


## nick1974

> οχι, γιατι δεν ειμαι γνωστης, απλα δεν ειμαι και ευκολοπιστος



Τα ειδες τα βιντεακια?
Δε χρειαζεται να χεις βαθιες γνωσεις

----------


## xristos2

> Τα ειδες τα βιντεακια?
> Δε χρειαζεται να χεις βαθιες γνωσεις



τα εχω δει, εχεις δει ποσοι ασχετοι συμφωνουν μαζι του; μαλλον γιατι ειναι ευκολοπιστοι η και γιατι δεν καταλαβαινουν τις συνεπειες που θα υπηρχαν εαν ειχε δικιο.

----------


## osek

> Ολα αυτα δεν ειναι ουτε  πυρηνικη φυσικη ουτε κβαντομηχανικη.



Μα φυσικά, αφού η περίπτωση ΠΖ είναι παραμύθια!

----------


## FreeEnergy

Είπα πήρα αρκετή δόση Sot Pap, αλλά τελικά ποτέ δεν είναι ...αρκετή!




> Στην  διαφορά χρήσης της δυαδικής φύσης δεν δύναται να έχουμε την ίδια  ενεργειακή στάθμη. Η ΑΔΕ δεν δύναται να χρησιμοποιείται στις 2 φύσεις  σαν 1,ειδικά όταν στην κυματική  φύση δεν υπάρχει μετρητική ικανότητα  τοπικώς.



Και επειδή δεν μπορούμε να την μετρήσουμε ...δεν ισχύει; *Δείξε μας επιτέλους μια μελέτη για αυτό*; Πάλι την ...άποψή σου λές;

*Science:* Personal stories or testimonials are not accepted as      evidence. [ *ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Προσωπικές ιστορίες και απόψεις δεν είναι δεκτές σαν στοιχεία ]
*Pseudoscience:* Personal stories or testimonials are relied upon for      evidence. [ *ΨΕΥΔΟΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ:* Προσωπικές ιστορίες και απόψεις γίνονται δεκτές σαν στοιχεία ]
{ https://physics.weber.edu/carroll/ho...udoscience.htm }





> Αλλά σε ιδιότητα πλασμονικής  μεγέθυνσης συντονισμού που φέρει έως και 10 φορές σε κάποια Papers,  προσπαθώντας να το εξηγήσω μέσω του κβαντομηχανικού φαινομένου της  σήραγγας. 
> 
> https://www.omicsonline.org/colloida....php?aid=21271



Και το ...paper που μας παραθέτεις δείχνει τι ακριβώς; Πώς κατασκευάζεται κολλοειδής άργυρος; Ε και; Προσπαθείς να εξηγήσεις "πλασμονική μεγένθυση συντονισμού έως και 10 φορές"  μέσω του κβαντομηχανικού φαινομένου της σήραγγας όταν πιστεύεις ( έτσι φάνηκε από τα γραφόμενά σου ) ότι αυτή η ...σήραγγα αν θεωρήσουμε την υλη κύμα σε κβαντικό επίπεδο ...παράγει ενέργεια;




> Εφόσον το μήκος κύματος ενός σωματιδίου μικραίνει  πέρα του μήκος κύματος του εμποδίου ώστε να το διαπεράσει (κατά την  ερμηνεία της κβαντκής σήραγγας σαν εμπόδιο, και όχι σαν την ερμηνεία  κροσσών συμβολής σε αγωγό που ανέφερα), *χωρίς να δέχεται επιπλέον  ενέργεια, από κάπου πρέπει να την παίρνει.* 
> Στην ερμηνεία του εμποδίου ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ταλαντωτής. 
> Στην τεχνική ΠΖ υπάρχει ταλαντωτής. Τόσο αδύνατο θα ήταν ο ταλαντωτής να  δημιουργεί τις προϋποθέσεις ώστε το σωματίδιο του κράματος να επιφέρει  την απαραίτητη ενέργεια στο μόριο του νερού ώστε να επιταχύνει την  διάσπαση, ξεπερνώντας το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού?







> Σωστά Η διαταξη του αγωγού δεν μπορεί να είναι  μετρήσιμη, ειδάλλως θα είναι και πάλι 1 ηλεκτρόνιο και όχι 15. 
> Αλλά αν η μαγνητική του επαγωγή μπορεί να επιφέρει μετρήσιμο αποτέλεσμα όπως 0 η 1 έχουμε υπερνικήσει το φράγμα coulomb.
> *Και έτσι εγένετο η κβαντική σηραγγα. 
> Ξέρεις, χάρης σε αυτήν τώρα γράφεις. 
> Φαντάσου το τώρα για παραγωγή ενέργειας!*



Η "...παραγωγή ενέργειας" λόγω ...κβαντικής σήραγγας έγινε ..."πλασμονική μεγένθυση συντονισμού έως και 10 φορές" και μας δείχνεις μια δημοσίευση για παραγωγή κολλοειδούς αργύρου; Μάλιστα! Δημοσιεύσεις για τα ...άλλα περί ..."πολλαπλασιασμού ηλεκτρονίων" στο πείραμα των 2 σχισμών και ..."δεν ισχύει η αρχή διατήρησης σε κβαντικό επίπεδο αφού δεν μετριέται" πότε θα δούμε; Εκεί είναι η ουσία! Όχι πώς ...κατασκευάζεται πιο αποδοτικά κολλοειδής άργυρος! Πήρες μια πρόταση ( ναι το διάβασα ΟΛΟ! ): *It is claimed in several scientific papers that the energy of the plasmon resonance in silver may be as high as a factor of 10, as compared to the energy of the incoming long wavelength of the incident light.* Την μετέφρασες και νομίζεις ότι ...απέδειξες τίποτα; Διάβασες τι λέει αμέσως πιό πάνω; *For silver that criteria is met at Violet and UV wavelengths* ( Για το ασήμι οι προυποθέσεις αυτές [Σημείωση: για να γίνει η "πλασμονική μεγένθυση συντονισμού"] είναι στο ...ιώδες και υπεριώδες φάσμα! ) Καταλαβαίνεις καν τι είναι η "πλασμονική μεγένθυση συντονισμού" ή απλά το μετάφρασες με το Google; Παραθέτω την αρχή της διατύπωσης για την ..."πλασμονική μεγένθυση συντονισμού": *One phenomenon exhibited by nano meter sized colloidal silver is its  ability to respond to long wave length light much larger than itself.* ( Ένα φαινόμενο που εμφανίζεται σε κολλοειδή άργυρο μεγέθους νανομέτρων είναι η ικανότητα του να αντιδρά σε μήκη κύμματος πολύ μεγαλύτερα από τον εαυτό του ). Και εσύ πας να το συνδέσεις αυτό με ...κβαντική σήραγγα για να μας πει ...τι; Εδώ σε έχασα... Η δημοσίευση μιλά για " long wave length light much larger" και "Violet and UV wavelengths". Τι σχέση έχουν αυτά με τα ...THz του άσχετου Ζωγράφου; Είναι από την ακριβώς ...αντίθετη μεριά του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού φάσματος!
Διαβάζεις αυτές τις δημοσιεύσεις ή απλά τις βρίσκεις στο διαδίκτυο και επειδή έχουν στον τίτλο μια δυο λέξεις από αυτα που λές / γράφεις τα αναπαράγεις;

----------

VaselPi (22-10-18)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> για τους περισοτερους, ας πουμε για εμεναν που δεν εχω σχεση με ολα αυτα δεν ειναι καθολου εξωφθαλμο οτι επροκειτο για απατη.
> ο μονος λογος που  με οδηγησε στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι απατη ειναι οτι εαν ειχε κανει καποια εφευρεση η εστω καινοτομια θα τον ειχαν απαγαγει πολυεθνικες με σκοπο να εκμεταλλευτουν τις γνωσεις του κτλ για οικονομικους λογους



Δηλαδή αν αντιπαραβάλεις τις αναρτήσεις των* FreeEnergy, VaselPi, nikospag*  με αυτές των *sot pap* και *George Pap* δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ποιος λέει την αλήθεια;

----------


## George Pap

> Δηλαδή αλλαγή φύσης πραγματοποιείται στην ίδια ενεργειακή στάθμη.. Δεν γελάνε με αυτά οι μαθητές σας?



Καλά βρε Σωτήρη πιστεύεις αλήθεια ότι αυτός ο τύπος είναι φυσικός δευτεροβάθμιας; Ένας ανεπάγγελτος είναι που μέρα νύχτα βλέπει τα βίντεο με τον ΠΖ.
Εδώ δηλώνει εντελώς άσχετος
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post767775
αλλά θέλει θρασύτατα να αντιπαρατεθεί μαζί σου στην κβαντομηχανική!
Εδώ πάλι δηλώνει ορκισμένος εχθρός του ΠΖ 
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post768668
αλλά συγχρόνως είναι μέλος στις ομάδες. Wikipedia και Σκρούτζ οι γνώσεις του. Θυμάστε τη μπαταρία δραπανοκατσάβιδου που παρουσίασε στο YT;

----------


## nepomuk

> Δηλαδή αν αντιπαραβάλεις τις αναρτήσεις των* FreeEnergy, VaselPi, nikospag*  με αυτές των *sot pap* και *George Pap* δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ποιος λέει την αλήθεια;





Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο.Οι Παπ  μεχρι στιγμης ηττωνται κατα κρατος .
Αυτοι ομως δεν ειναι μελη της ΜΥΣΤΙΚΗΣ επιστημονικης ομαδας 
που υπαρχει  στο σεναριο - παραμυθι .
Υποτιθεται οτι τα μεγαλα κεφαλια  μενουν στην αφανεια για να εργαζονται απερισπαστοι 
και να μην κινδυνευουν απο  απαγωγες  , βλεπε και  υπογεια  Ναυσταθμου Σαλαμινας  ,
Χοντρους  υπουργους  , ψεκασμενους  κτλπ  ...
Το σεναριο δεν εχει τελος  , κραταει πολλους  ασσους στο μανικι ο μουστακιας  , οι εμπνευστες αυτης της ιστοριας
κτλπ  ...  Οποτε   τι να πιστεψει ο Λαουτζικος  ;   Μπορει  και να  υπαρχουν λεφτα  , κι αμα  μας  κατσει ;

----------


## leosedf

Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα, αν και στην περίπτωση μας έχουμε δυο.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Είπα να γίνω κι εγώ ...ειδικός στον κολλοειδή άργυρο! Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι γνωρίζω τα βασικά μόνο! Τι είναι, πώς παράγεται και που χρησιμοποιείται! Δείτε όμως τη δύναμη του διαδικτύου και την ...αδυναμία της ψευδοεπιστήμης!

*Σύνδεσμος δημοσίευσης
*
*Μετάφραση τυχαίας πρότασης αλλά να έχει κάποια λέξη ...κλειδί μέσα
*

https://web2.ph.utexas.edu/~lilab/files/Wang_NCOM2015.pdf
Επιπλέον, μπορεί κανείς να κατασκευάσει ημιαγώγιμες νανοδομές ή μόρια σε αυτούς τους κρυστάλλους για εφαρμογές σε πλασμονικά νανο-λέιζερ και ευκολότερες μοριακές μεταφορές ενέργειας [*Λέξεις κλειδιά:* μεταφορά ενέργειας].

https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.1462610
Το οπτικό φάσμα  συντονισμού πλασμονίων πολλών μεμονωμένων νανοσωματιδίων [κολλοειδούς αργύρου] συσχετίζεται με το μέγεθος και το σχήμα τους χρησιμοποιώντας ηλεκτρονική  μικροσκοπία μετάδοσης υψηλής συχνότητας. [*Λέξεις κλειδιά:* υψηλή συχνότητα]




Συμπέρασμα κύριε Sot Pap;

----------


## nick1974

> αλλά θέλει θρασύτατα να αντιπαρατεθεί μαζί σου στην κβαντομηχανική!




καλα, για να αντιπαρατεθει καποιος με τον αλλο papα στην κβαντομηχανικη δε χρειαζεται να διαθετει βαθιες γνωσεις, απλα οι βασικες αρχες αρκουν, αφου ο παντελως ασχετος φιλος σου δε γνωριζει καν αυτες...
Οταν δε ξερει τη διτη φυση των σωματιδιων, που ειναι η αρχικη θεμελιωδης αρχη της κβαντικης, (δηλαδη για να το πω στη γλωσα σου να καταλαβεις, σα να μη ξερεις οτι το ταξιμετρο σου χρεωνει με το χιλιομετρο, αλλα και με την αναμονη)  και οταν πεταει πυροτουβλα για πιο αποδοτικα φωτονια (αντε δεν τα πα αγρια αλλα οπως το πε... παλι εχει πλακα) τοτε και μαθητης λυκειου τον ισοπεδωνει για χαβαλε.
Εσεις οι δυο συμπεριφερεστε σα θαυματοποιοι σε τσιρκο (οπως ο πολυαγαπημενος σας "εφευρετης") και νομιζετε πως υπαρχει εστω και ενας που να σας παρει στα σοβαρα

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Καλά βρε Σωτήρη πιστεύεις αλήθεια ότι αυτός ο τύπος είναι φυσικός δευτεροβάθμιας; Ένας ανεπάγγελτος είναι που μέρα νύχτα βλέπει τα βίντεο με τον ΠΖ.
> Εδώ δηλώνει εντελώς άσχετος
> https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post767775
> αλλά θέλει θρασύτατα να αντιπαρατεθεί μαζί σου στην κβαντομηχανική!
> Εδώ πάλι δηλώνει ορκισμένος εχθρός του ΠΖ 
> https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post768668
> αλλά συγχρόνως είναι μέλος στις ομάδες. Wikipedia και Σκρούτζ οι γνώσεις του. Θυμάστε τη μπαταρία δραπανοκατσάβιδου που παρουσίασε στο YT;



Αχ κύριε Γεώργιε! Εσύ και τα ασύστολα ψεύδη σου! Για να τα δούμε ένα - ένα!
Για να πατήσω εγώ το ...μαγικό κουμπάκι* Απάντηση με αντιπαράθεση* σε αυτό πρώτα: https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post767775




> Είμαι παντελώς άσχετος με θεωρία... Να το είπα! Για βοηθήστε με τώρα λίγο σας παρακαλώ με αυτό:
> http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/509-%CE...D%CF%83%CE%B7/
> 
> Συγγνώμη για το ...μακαρόνι σύνδεσμο αλλά έχει Ελληνικές λέξεις μέσα. Ο  σύνδεσμος λοιπόν αυτός είναι από το επίσημο φορουμ της ...επαναστατικής  συσκευής! Επειδή έχω ...πάθει από τους απίστευτους εκεί μέσα έχω  γαργαλιστικές λεπτομέριες να σας δείξω αν το θέλετε φυσικά! Περιμένω  όμως μια απάντηση για την ...ανάλυση ( είναι σε δυο φωτό στην ανάρτηση  που έδωσα ). Μέχρι τότε δείτε μια από τις απαντήσεις: 
> 
> "Μετά την πλήρη ανάλυση που έκανε αρχίζω ως μηχανικός και αντιλαμβάνομαι   αυτή τη μεγάλη θεωρία της ίδιοσυχνότητας των διαφορετικών τμημάτων της   ύλης."
> 
> Βοήθεια με την ...πλήρη ανάλυση παρακαλώ;
> 
> ...



Καλά λέω ότι σου λείπουν βασικές κοινωνικές δεξιότητες! Στην Γερμανία δεν σου έμαθαν την χρήση της *ειρωνίας*;
Πάμε παρακάτω.




> αλλά θέλει θρασύτατα να αντιπαρατεθεί μαζί σου στην κβαντομηχανική!



Ο κύριος Sot Pap δεν χρειάζεται κανέναν να αντιπαρατεθεί μαζί του. Μια χαρά τα κάνει χάλια και μόνος του...
Πάμε στο https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post768668 ( Πάτημα Απάντηση με αντιπαράθεση ):




> Μα δεν είμαι "πρώην μέλος". Είμαι ακόμη και τώρα   Όχι δεν βγάζω καμία αγανάκτηση λόγω προδοσίας και απογοήτευσης. Όπως  έχω αναφέρει σε άλλη ανάρτησή μου ψάχνω το "περίεργο", το "απίθανο".  Αυτό κι αν ήταν περίεργο κι απίθανο! Και φυσικά δεν πρέπει να φύγω από  την ομάδα. Έτσι θα χάσω την άμεση ενημερώση για ...δράσεις. Δείτε ένα  μικρό απόσπασμα από το email ....καλως ήλθες στην ομάδα "Μεσόγειος"
> 
> Αν και το "Σύντομα θα έρθει σε επαφή μαζί σου ο/η υπεύθυνος της περιοχής σου." ακούγεται σαν ...αντάρτικο (*  Εμπρός στον αγώνα κατά του κακού πετρελαίου! Ζήτω το υδρογόνο! Ζήτω η  πατρίδα! Κάτω τα καρτέλ υδρογονανθράκων! Ζήτω η οικολογία! Ζήτω αυτά και  όλα όσα ξεχνάω τώρα! ) * θα έχω άμεση ενημερώση  για τις δράσεις έτσι ώστε να ετοιμάσω το αντίστοιχο ...κράξιμο!
> 
> Δώκτορ Φριενέρτζι



Που ακριβώς δείχνει ότι είμαι ...ορκισμένος εχθρός; Α ναι δείχνει ότι είμαι ακόμη στις ...ομάδες. Και πώς ( ξαναρωτώ ) αυτό δείχνει ότι είμαι ορκισμένος εχθρός του άσχετου απατεώνα Ζωγράφου;




> Θυμάστε τη μπαταρία δραπανοκατσάβιδου που παρουσίασε στο  YT;



Φυσικά και την θυμόμαστε! Εσύ όμως έκανες γαργάρα τις χαζομάρες που απάντησες και μια και τα ...άτιμα συμφέροντα ...απέσυραν το βίντεο πάνε και τα σχόλια. Για να θυμίσω λοιπόν: έδειξα μια μπαταρία από δραπανο-κατσάβιδο και ισχυρίστηκα ότι μπορεί να είχε τέτοια μέσα γιατί είναι μικρή σε μέγεθος με αρκετή χωρητικότητα. Εσύ τι απάντησες; Είπες ότι άλλο είναι το δραπανο-κατσάβιδο και ...άλλο το σκέτο δράπανο (...) και ότι με τέτοια μπαταρία δεν μπορεί να τρυπήσει τίποτα!! Αχ τι τα θέλεις και τα θυμάσαι αυτά;
Για βοήθα λίγο με πιο ...κοντινά πράγματα. Για προσπάθησε να σχολιάσεις αυτό. Μια και είσαι χημικός κάτι παραπάνω θα κατάλαβες:




> ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ
> Δημιούργησε κβαντική σήραγγα για τον κολλοειδή άργυρο, διάτρησε τον  ομοιοπολικό δεσμό και τα στοιχεία πήραν την απαιτούμενη του ενέργεια,  ασυγχρονίστηκαν μεταξύ τους και τον έσπασαν τα ίδια! 
> Όταν δίνουμε 6THZ για κλασσική διάσπαση,  την δίνουμε στο μόριο του  νερού όπου πρέπει να υπερνικήσουμε τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό ΠΡΩΤΑ! και όχι  στα στοιχεία του!



Είπαμε κύριε Γεώργιε! Το μαγικό κουμπάκι: *Απάντηση με παράθεση*!

----------


## nick1974

> Φυσικά και την θυμόμαστε! Εσύ όμως έκανες γαργάρα τις χαζομάρες που απάντησες και μια και τα ...άτιμα συμφέροντα ...απέσυραν το βίντεο πάνε και τα σχόλια. Για να θυμίσω λοιπόν: έδειξα μια μπαταρία από δραπανο-κατσάβιδο και ισχυρίστηκα ότι μπορεί να είχε τέτοια μέσα γιατί είναι μικρή σε μέγεθος με αρκετή χωρητικότητα. !




99.9% αν δεν ειναι εντελως γιδι (βασικα ειναι αλλα τεσπα) μεσα στις "εφευρεσεις" του πρεπει να χει 18650 Η supercapacitors.
18650 γιατι ειναι της μοδας, γιατι βρισκονται λογο ηλεκτρονικου τσιγαρου ακομα και στα περιπτερα, γιατι εχουν τρελη χωρητικοτητα σε πολυ λογικο μεγεθος και χρησιμοποιουνται κατα κορον και σε diy power banks και οχι μονο, (μεχρι σε ηλεκτρικο αυτοκινητο εβαλε ο αλλος... 10 τελαρα 18650 :Lol: ) γιατι βρισκονται πανευκολα φορτιστες με ελαχιστα ευρω (η μερικα σεντς απο Κινα σε γυμνη πλακετα ) και γιατι ειναι τοσο γνωστες που ακομα κι αυτος ολο και καπου θα τις εχει ακουσει και τελος γιατι δινουν τρελα αμπερ οποτε κρατανε μια χαρα και μη ωμικα φορτια. 

supercapacitor γιατι μολις εμαθε την υπαρξη τους (ασχετα αν πλεον ειναι παλαια τεχνολογια, γι αυτον τα 20F ειναι κατι που θα πεσουμε απ τις καρεκλες μας) και οταν γνωριζουμε κατι καινουργιο μας αρεσει να παιζουμε μαζι του, γιατι ειναι φθηνοι και σχετικα αποδοτικοι και κρυβονται ευκολα πανω σε μια πλακετα (η κατω απ αυτην), και τελεος επειδη κι αυτοι μπορουν να δωσουν τρελα αμπερ και να κρατανε φορτια ακομα και μη ωμικα.


Αν εχει 18650 ελπιζω μια μερα σε καποια ζωντανη εκπομπη να τον δουμε να γινεται φλαμπε με καποιο ατυχημα και να αρχισει να πεταει μπαταριες  :Lol:  και στανταρ θα γινει ετσι τσαπατσουλης που ειναι

----------


## xristos2

> Δηλαδή αν αντιπαραβάλεις τις αναρτήσεις των* FreeEnergy, VaselPi, nikospag*  με αυτές των *sot pap* και *George Pap* δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ποιος λέει την αλήθεια;



 :Smile: εγω σχολιασα τι καταλαβαινω απο τα βιντεο του οχι τι καταλαβα απο το φορουμ αυτο ηταν και το ερωτημα του nick1974

----------


## FreeEnergy

> εγω σχολιασα τι καταλαβαινω απο τα βιντεο του οχι τι καταλαβα απο το φορουμ αυτο ηταν και το ερωτημα του nick1974



Για βοήθησέ με λίγο εδώ τώρα: Από τα βίντεο που είδες ( του Ζωγράφου να υποθέσω... ) έχεις καμιά έστω και αμυδρή υποψία ότι μπορεί να δουλεύει αυτή η απάτη έτσι όπως ισχυρίζεται ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αν εχει 18650 ελπιζω μια μερα σε καποια ζωντανη εκπομπη να τον δουμε να γινεται φλαμπε με καποιο ατυχημα και να αρχισει να πεταει μπαταριες  και στανταρ θα γινει ετσι τσαπατσουλης που ειναι



Δεν χρειάζεται κανείς να λέει "αν έχει μπαταρίες " (έχει σίγουρα ) , οι κινήσεις του π.ζ προδίδονται εξόφθαλμα . Π.χ. στην πατέντα "ποδηλάτης" με τα βάρη έχει κάνει περίεργες κινήσεις με το να ανεβαίνει τακτικά σε μια καρέκλα (δήθεν για να απελευθερώσει κάποιον μηχανισμό και να τρέξει η συσκευή μετά την φόρτωση του βάρους  ) .

Λογικά η ρόδα με την φόρτωση απλός του βάρους θα γυρίζει έτσι κι αλλιώς και θα φωτοβολούν οι λυχνίες . Επειδή όμως ο ίδιος έχει μια ανησυχία μήπως τυχόν σταματήσει η ρόδα και προδοθεί με το να φανεί στο κοινό ότι με σταματημένη την ρόδα δεν θα έπρεπε να φωτοβολούν ταυτόχρονα οι λυχνίες (εξαιτίας της κρυφής μπαταρίας ) .
Μάλλον έκανε ένα περίτεχνο σύστημα με κάθε τυχαίο σταμάτημα της ρόδας (ή στον τερματισμό του βάρους) να νεκρώνει την τροφοδοσία από την μπαταρία , και να χρειάζεται να ανεβεί και πάλι στην καρέκλα για να κάνει Reset τον περίτεχνο μηχανισμό τροφοδοσίας με μπαταρία . Αν κάποιος ξαναδεί το βίντεο με βάση αυτά που είπα παραπάνω , αυτήν την φορά θα το καταλάβουν όλοι γιατί ανεβαίνει σε μια καρέκλα , ενώ πρακτικά δεν χρειάζεται.
Αν αυτά λέγονται "τεκμηριωμένες αποδείξεις " ..... τι να πω , όλα είναι παπαροζωγραφιές .

----------


## George Pap

> 99.9% αν δεν ειναι εντελως γιδι (βασικα ειναι αλλα τεσπα) μεσα στις "εφευρεσεις" του πρεπει να χει 18650 Η supercapacitors.
> 18650 γιατι ειναι της μοδας, γιατι βρισκονται λογο ηλεκτρονικου τσιγαρου ακομα και στα περιπτερα, γιατι εχουν τρελη χωρητικοτητα σε πολυ λογικο μεγεθος και χρησιμοποιουνται κατα κορον και σε diy power banks και οχι μονο, (μεχρι σε ηλεκτρικο αυτοκινητο εβαλε ο αλλος... 10 τελαρα 18650) γιατι βρισκονται πανευκολα φορτιστες με ελαχιστα ευρω (η μερικα σεντς απο Κινα σε γυμνη πλακετα ) και γιατι ειναι τοσο γνωστες που ακομα κι αυτος ολο και καπου θα τις εχει ακουσει και τελος γιατι δινουν τρελα αμπερ οποτε κρατανε μια χαρα και μη ωμικα φορτια. 
> 
> supercapacitor γιατι μολις εμαθε την υπαρξη τους (ασχετα αν πλεον ειναι παλαια τεχνολογια, γι αυτον τα 20F ειναι κατι που θα πεσουμε απ τις καρεκλες μας) και οταν γνωριζουμε κατι καινουργιο μας αρεσει να παιζουμε μαζι του, γιατι ειναι φθηνοι και σχετικα αποδοτικοι και κρυβονται ευκολα πανω σε μια πλακετα (η κατω απ αυτην), και τελεος επειδη κι αυτοι μπορουν να δωσουν τρελα αμπερ και να κρατανε φορτια ακομα και μη ωμικα.
> 
> 
> Αν εχει 18650 ελπιζω μια μερα σε καποια ζωντανη εκπομπη να τον δουμε να γινεται φλαμπε με καποιο ατυχημα και να αρχισει να πεταει μπαταριες  και στανταρ θα γινει ετσι τσαπατσουλης που ειναι



Επειδή βάζεις και ξαναβάζεις τον SC 18650 λες και ανακάλυψες την Αμερική ο συγκεκριμένος αποδίδει 1,5 Ah. Με αυτές τις αμπερώρες θα τρύπαγε την σανίδα με το δράπανο!
Ή έχει την δυνατότητα ο ΠΖ με τον εξοπλισμό απο τα παλιατζίδικα, όπως λέτε, να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο
https://youtu.be/aO4qIGo6x_Y
Αυτά μόνο η Silikon Valley του Πειραιά στην οδό Δραγατσανίου μπορεί να τα κάνει, στα υπερσύγχρονα εργαστηριά της!

----------


## DGeorge

> Το θέμα συζήτησης είναι γνωστό. Όποιος δεν θέλει, δεν συμμετέχει. Δεν θα γίνει θέμα εξαέρωσης ούτε καφενείο. 
> Ας σεβαστούμε τουλάχιστον όσους αφιερώνουν χρόνο ώστε να απαντήσουν σοβαρά για να αποδομηθεί κάθε ισχυρισμός του ψευδοεπιστήμονα και του περιγυρού του. 
> Διαβάζουν και άλλοι το θέμα, μη μέλη, που θέλουν κάποιον να τους βοηθήσει να καταλάβουν πως πρόκειται για απάτη. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Τα πράγματα είναι απλούστατα κι ας αναφερθώ σε 'συγχωρημένο' επειδή, και αυτός 'τύχαινε' να γνωρίζει τις απαιτήσεις των Φυσικών: Ο Αϊνστάϊν πέρασε από το 'τεστ' Πρακτικής Εφαρμογής τις Θεωρίες του, τόσο της Ειδικής Σχετικότητας, όσο και της Γενικής Σχετικότητας. Η Ειδική 'πέρασε' σχετικά εύκολα, καθώς με κάποιες βαριές συνθήκες Εργαστηρίου, αποδεικνυόταν. Επειδή στην Γενική Θεωρία της Σχετικότητας εμπλεκόταν και η Βαρύτητα, και τη διαστρέβλωση του Χώρου και του Χρόνου, όφειλε -μεταξύ άλλων- κάποια αστέρια να μη βρίσκονται στη θέση, όπου φαίνονται. Μόνο η ολική έκλειψη του Ήλιου, ήταν αυτή, η οποία βοήθησε, -με την Βαρύτητα του Ήλιου- καθοριστικά ώστε να φανούν αστέρια 'εκτός θέσεων'.
Σήμερα έχουμε φτάσει στη χρήση της βαρύτητας μαύρων τρυπών, ως "Βαρυτικών Φακών", μέσω των οποίων γίνονται ορατοί γαλαξίες κάτι πολλά τρις έτη φωτός μακρυά.
Έτσι αποδεικνύονται οι θεωρίες, και όχι προβάλλοντας τες στα ΜΜΕ.

----------


## leosedf

> Επειδή βάζεις και ξαναβάζεις τον SC 18650 λες και ανακάλυψες την Αμερική ο συγκεκριμένος αποδίδει 1,5 Ah. Με αυτές τις αμπερώρες θα τρύπαγε την σανίδα με το δράπανο!
> Ή έχει την δυνατότητα ο ΠΖ με τον εξοπλισμό απο τα παλιατζίδικα, όπως λέτε, να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο
> https://youtu.be/aO4qIGo6x_Y
> Αυτά μόνο η Silikon Valley του Πειραιά στην οδό Δραγατσανίου μπορεί να τα κάνει, στα υπερσύγχρονα εργαστηριά της!



Για να καταλάβεις καλό μου γίδι να σου πω ότι οι 18650 ανάλογα με τον τύπο τους (αν είναι IMR κλπ) μπορεί να δώσουν και 75Α στιγμιαία η 35Α συνεχώς μέχρι να αδειάσουν. Αλλάζει το discharge rate (ρυθμός αποφόρτισης). Η μπαταρία έχει συγκεκριμένη χωρητικότητα (mAh) αλλά μπορεί να στη δώσει όλη σε μια ώρα, μιση, 15 λεπτά η και 2 λεπτά. Οπότε ναι και ο ΠΖ με τους τενεκέδες μπορεί να το κάνει.

----------


## kioan

Πάντως αν φτάσαμε στο σημείο ώστε το βασικό επιχείρημα των υποστηρικτών του να είναι πως δεν πρόκειται για απατεώνα καθως είναι πολύ τσαπατσούλης-βλάκας για απατεώνας, είμαστε σε καλό δρομο. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν χρειάζεται κανείς να λέει "αν έχει μπαταρίες " (έχει σίγουρα ) .



το οτι εχει μπαταριες το λεω πολυ πριν ανοιξει αυτο το θεμα εδω και χρονια, και ειναι δεδομενο.
Αν εχει 18650 ειπα, πολυ συγκεκριμενα (γιατι ο μπουφος δε θα χει lg ουτε panasonic αλλα τιποτα κινεζιες)





> Επειδή βάζεις και ξαναβάζεις τον SC 18650 λες και ανακάλυψες την Αμερική ο συγκεκριμένος αποδίδει 1,5 Ah.



βεβαια δεν υπαρχει ταξιτζης που να μην εχει αποψη για ολα.
Σου προτεινω να βραχυκυκλωσεις μερικες μια και δινουν 1.5Α (και κανεις δε τον ξαναδε απο τοτε  :Lol: )





> Αυτά μόνο η Silikon Valley του Πειραιά στην οδό Δραγατσανίου μπορεί να τα κάνει, στα υπερσύγχρονα εργαστηριά της!



οχι δεν ειμαι στην οδο Δραγατσανιου, αλλα πρεπει να σαι μεγαλος ηλιθιος για να μιλας ετσι εσυ ο ασχετος ταριφας σε ενα φορουμ που λεγεται hlektronika.gr για ενα συναδελφο ΜΟΥ που εξοπλιζει με πνευματικα-ηλεκτρονικα συστηματα αυτοματισμων ολη την Ευρωπη, εχει εργοστασιο παραγωγης στην Ελλαδα -κατι που δεν κανει πια κανεις μας- και εχει ενα σωρω ΑΛΗΘΙΝΕΣ πατεντες στο ονομα του (και καποια παιδια που δουλευουν εκει ειναι κι εδω μελη ΗΛΙΘΙΕ)
Πιο μαλακας πεθαινεις, αλλα ειπαμε... ... Ελληναρας ταξιτζης...

----------


## George Pap

> Πάντως αν φτάσαμε στο σημείο ώστε το βασικό επιχείρημα των υποστηρικτών του να είναι πως δεν πρόκειται για απατεώνα καθως είναι πολύ τσαπατσούλης-βλάκας για απατεώνας, είμαστε σε καλό δρομο. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Όχι φτάσαμε στο σημείο να βλέπετε τα βίντεο το ΠΖ μέρα νύχτα. Είμαστε σε πολύ καλό δρόμο.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Επειδή βάζεις και ξαναβάζεις τον SC 18650 λες και ανακάλυψες την Αμερική ο συγκεκριμένος αποδίδει 1,5 Ah. Με αυτές τις αμπερώρες θα τρύπαγε την σανίδα με το δράπανο!



Επειδή όμως εγώ δεν μίλησα για 18650 αλλά για κάτι σαν αυτό:
https://alphatools.gr/4168--18v-50ah-makita-bl1850.html
Την οποία την βρήκα (ναι καλά το μάντεψες) με το skroutz:
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/961/spare-p...9%CE%B1+makita
Λες να μην ...κάνουν αυτές οι μπαταρίες για ...τρύπημα ωρέ Γεώργιε; Αφού είναι για δραπανο-κατσάβιδ ... εμμμ συγγνώμη για ...δράπανα; Για ...αέρα τις πουλάνε; Και κοίτα να δεις που χωράει άνετα μια τέτοια στην απάτη Ζωγράφου! Τις κβσντικές σήραγγες ...Σωτηρίου δεν θα τις σχολιάσεις;

----------


## nick1974

> Επειδή όμως εγώ δεν μίλησα για 18650 αλλά για κάτι σαν αυτό:
> https://alphatools.gr/4168--18v-50ah-makita-bl1850.html
> Την οποία την βρήκα (ναι καλά το μάντεψες) με το skroutz:
> https://www.skroutz.gr/c/961/spare-p...9%CE%B1+makita
> Λες να μην ...κάνουν αυτές οι μπαταρίες για ...τρύπημα ωρέ Γεώργιε; Αφού είναι για δραπανο-κατσάβιδ ... εμμμ συγγνώμη για ...δράπανα; Για ...αέρα τις πουλάνε; Και κοίτα να δεις που χωράει άνετα μια τέτοια στην απάτη Ζωγράφου! Τις κβσντικές σήραγγες ...Σωτηρίου δεν θα τις σχολιάσεις;



η 18650 μπαινει και σε δραπανα ως αναβαθμιση (μεσα σε σετακια σαν αυτο που δειχνεις πετωντας τις μαμισιες), κραταει ανετοτατα 30-40Α για πλακα και μπορει να δωσει ντεμαραζ 70Α κι εχει ρευμα βραχυκυκλωματος πανω απο 300Α
Το γιδι ως γνησιος ταριφας απλα τα ξερει ολα, ολα τα σφαζει ολα τα μαχαιρωνει...

----------


## George Pap

> Για να καταλάβεις καλό μου γίδι να σου πω ότι οι 18650 ανάλογα με τον τύπο τους (αν είναι IMR κλπ) μπορεί να δώσουν και 75Α στιγμιαία η 35Α συνεχώς μέχρι να αδειάσουν. Αλλάζει το discharge rate (ρυθμός αποφόρτισης). Η μπαταρία έχει συγκεκριμένη χωρητικότητα (mAh) αλλά μπορεί να στη δώσει όλη σε μια ώρα, μιση, 15 λεπτά η και 2 λεπτά. Οπότε ναι και ο ΠΖ με τους τενεκέδες μπορεί να το κάνει.



Μπορεί να το κάνει και στο βιντεάκι που έβαλε ο κωλητός σου προηγουμένως
https://youtu.be/JQDgcZw75ng
αλλα ξέχασε να μας πει για τις αποδόσεις των 200-250 Ah, για 13 ημέρες λειτουργίας δηλαδή.

----------


## George Pap

> η 18650 μπαινει και σε δραπανα ως αναβαθμιση (μεσα σε σετακια σαν αυτο που δειχνεις πετωντας τις μαμισιες), κραταει ανετοτατα 30-40Α για πλακα και μπορει να δωσει ντεμαραζ 70Α κι εχει ρευμα βραχυκυκλωματος πανω απο 300Α
> Το γιδι ως γνησιος ταριφας απλα τα ξερει ολα, ολα τα σφαζει ολα τα μαχαιρωνει...



Γιατί βρίζεται κύριε, εγώ σας έβρισα; Που θα έλεγε κι ο ψυχάκιας, χα χα.
Θα μου πεις τώρα γιατί τόσο μίσος για τον ΠΖ; Τι τρέχει ακριβώς;

----------


## nick1974

> Μπορεί να το κάνει και στο βιντεάκι που έβαλε ο κωλητός σου προηγουμένως
> https://youtu.be/JQDgcZw75ng
> αλλα ξέχασε να μας πει για τις αποδόσεις των 200-250 Ah, για 13 ημέρες λειτουργίας δηλαδή.





εκει ρε ηλιθιε το ρευμα ειναι της ΔΕΗ, η μπαταρια οπλιζει ενα ρελε ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΚΙ ΟΛΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

kioan (23-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

Καληνύχτα κύριοι. Αρκετά σας γλέντησα γι' απόψε.
Ταρίφας.

----------


## leosedf

> Μπορεί να το κάνει και στο βιντεάκι που έβαλε ο κωλητός σου προηγουμένως
> https://youtu.be/JQDgcZw75ng
> αλλα ξέχασε να μας πει για τις αποδόσεις των 200-250 Ah, για 13 ημέρες λειτουργίας δηλαδή.



Αν νομίζεις ότι μια λαμπίτσα led και δυο μοτόρια κινέζικα χρειάστηκαν 250Αh τότε να χέσω μέσα τι συζητάω μαζί σου. Πάω να μιλήσω με τη γάτα του συγκατοίκου έχει μερικές δεκάδες υψηλότερο IQ από εσένα.

----------


## leosedf

> Γιατί βρίζεται κύριε, εγώ σας έβρισα; Που θα έλεγε κι ο ψυχάκιας, χα χα.
> Θα μου πεις τώρα γιατί τόσο μίσος για τον ΠΖ; Τι τρέχει ακριβώς;



Γιατί εκείνος είναι μλκας αλλά το κρύβει, εσύ έχεις ξεφύγει από τα όργανα δε μπορεί να σε μετρήσει τίποτα πλέον.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Όχι φτάσαμε στο σημείο να βλέπετε τα βίντεο το ΠΖ μέρα νύχτα. Είμαστε σε πολύ καλό δρόμο.



Μετά από τόσες και τόσες σελίδες αναρτήσεων, αποφάσισα κι εγώ να γράψω την προσωπική μου ...άποψη για το πώς λειτουργεί η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου. Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να το καταλάβω στην αρχή. Με βοήθησε όμως ο κύριος Sot Pap. Ακόμη κι ο κύριος Γεώργιος έβαλε το λιθαράκι του, έστω κι αν μερικές φορές με πρόσβαλε και με έβριζε, θυμίζοντας μου ότι πρέπει να βλέπω νύχτα μέρα τα βίντεο!
Σε γενικές γραμμές μπορεί να ...φαίνεται στην αρχή σαν απάτη. Αλλά δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε αυτό που δήλωσε και ο Arthur Clark: "οποιαδήποτε προηγμένη τεχνολογία φαίνεται σαν μαγεία". Σίγουρα πολλοί θα ήταν αυτοί που βλέποντας τη συσκευή θα σκέφτηκαν ότι μόνο με μαύρη μαγεία θα έχει σχέση και βουντού... Για να αποδώσουμε όμως τα του Κάισαρως τω Καίσαρι, αν βγάλουμε από την μέση μια ...ενοχλητική λεπτομέρια, τα 350mW είσοδο, τότε η συσκευή θα μπορούσε να σταθεί και μάλιστα αξιοπρεπώς. Ειδικά αν προσέξουμε ότι έρευνα σε πολύ υψηλές συχνότητες έγινε και από τον Τέσλα και οδήγησε σε ( το λιγότερο... ) αξιοπερίεργα αποτελέσματα. Ώρες ολόκληρες κάθισα παρακολουθόντας τα βίντεο και τελικά κατέληξα σε ένα, χρήσιμο θέλω να πιστεύω, συμπέρασμα. Ρεαλιστικά αν το δούμε, δεν έχει τίποτα να κερδίσει ο Ζωγράφος! Γιατί να ρισκάρει λοιπόν την υστεροφημία του λέγοντας τόσο ...μεγάλες κουβέντες; Ίσως έλεγα από μέσα μου να το κάνει για την ...πρόσκαιρη φήμη! Είναι ...γλυκιά η δόξα και ειδικά από το ρημαδι το γυαλί της τηλεόρασης! Βάλτε μέσα σε αυτό και τον μεγαλοδημοσιογράφο... Λαμόγιο τον ανεβάζουν, λαμόγιο τον κατεβάζουν πολλοί... Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας! Κεντρικό ζήτημα είναι / πρέπει να είναι αν τελικά αυτά που λέει ο Ζωγράφος μπορούν να γίνουν ή όχι. Έχετε αναρωτηθεί ότι αν τελικά ισχύει αυτό ( έτσι για να κάνω τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου... ) πόσο ανατρεπτικό είναι; Ιστορικά οι μεγαλύτερες ανακαλύψεις έτυχαν ...άσχημης υποδοχής! Έπίσης, αν υπάρχει έστω και ένα μικρό, ας πούμε 1% ψήγμα αλήθειας σε αυτά που ισχυρίζεται ο Ζωγράφος τότε έχουμε τεράστια αντροπή. Σίγουρα όλα αυτα θα πρέπει να αποδειχθούν παρουσία και άλλων επιστημόνων. Για την μία στο δισεκατομύριο όμως πιθανότητα του να έχει δίκιο ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος όμως είπα να το ψάξω ...αλλιώς. Ρώτησα και συναδέλφους αλλά ξεκίνησα με την πεποίθηση ότι ναι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι ...παρόμοιο. Άφησα στην άκρη για λίγο την ...σκληρή στάση που κρατούσα μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή. Φυσικά πάντα είχα στην άλλη άκρη του μυαλού μου και τη θέση ότι είναι όλα ...χαζομάρες. Ώσπου μετά και τη χθεσινή ...κόντρα με τον Sot Pap για ...το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών αποφάσισα να γράψω και για την ...άλλη πλευρά. Τίποτα δεν πρέπει να είναι απόλυτο. Ώσπου να καταλάβουμε τι ακριβώς τρέχει μπορεί να χρειαστούν και δεκαετίες! Ρωτόντας μαθαίνεις λέει η παροιμία. Αυτό προσπάθησα να κάνω... Να ...υποστηρίξω δηλαδή την εφεύρεση ρωτόντας ...άλλες ερωτήσεις. Ακόμη κι αν μέσα μου κάτι φωνάζει ότι είναι απάτη... Προσπάθησα να είμαι πιο ...ανοιχτόμυαλος! Έβαλα κάτω όλα τα στοιχεία και αφαιρώντας την ...ενοχλητική λεπτόμερια που είπαμε με τα 350mW είσοδο και είδα ότι πράγματι ...κάτι μπορεί να γίνεται εδώ! Ρίχνοντας υψηλής συχνότητας ακτινοβολία δεν θα έκανε τα άτομα να ταλαντώνονται; Να ταλαντώνονται όχι πέρα από το σημείο ρήξης αλλά έστω λίγο παραπάνω; Αν πράγματι ταλαντώνονται τότε τι μας εμποδίζει να συνεχίσουμε τον βομβαρδισμό προσθέτοντας ενέργεια στο σύστημα; Η γνωστή φυσική δεν το απαγορεύει αυτό! Ώς εκ τούτου γιατί να είναι παραβίαση της αρχής διατήρησης της ενέργειας; Ρητά και ξεκάθαρα έχει κατ επανάληψη ειπωθεί ότι δεν είναι αεικίνητο! Αν θέλουμε φυσικά το πιστεύουμε αυτό χωρίς πειράματα και αυτά είναι που απλά πρέπει να περιμένουμε χωρίς κορώνες και εξάρσεις!

----------


## kioan

> Μπορεί να το κάνει και στο βιντεάκι που έβαλε ο κωλητός σου προηγουμένως
> αλλα ξέχασε να μας πει για τις αποδόσεις των 200-250 Ah, για 13 ημέρες λειτουργίας δηλαδή.



Με τα 200-250 Ah για το λαμπάκι και τα ψόφια μοτεράκια, γελάει ο κόσμος... Δεν ήταν στην ύλη του ΕΠΑΛ αυτά; 

Για τις 13 μέρες περιέργως δεν υπάρχει κανένα στοιχείο. 









> Όχι φτάσαμε στο σημείο να βλέπετε τα βίντεο το ΠΖ μέρα νύχτα. Είμαστε σε πολύ καλό δρόμο.



Αφού μετά από τόσα χρόνια δεν κατάφερε να παρουσιάσει μια λειτουργική συσκευή, μείναμε να βλέπουμε τα video 
Εσείς να βλέπετε και τη φωτογραφία με την έτοιμη συσκευή με το ταπερακι και το φωτιστικό ασφαλείας και να ονειρεύεστε πως δεν πληρώνετε ΔΕΗ 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Για τις 13 μέρες περιέργως δεν υπάρχει κανένα στοιχείο. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk




Υπαρχει! στα αρχεια της πυροσβεστικης. Μετα απο 13 μερες πηρε φωτια το σπιτι απ τα πολλα αμπερ   :Lol:   :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Μετά από τόσες και τόσες σελίδες αναρτήσεων, αποφάσισα κι εγώ να γράψω την προσωπική μου ...άποψη για το πώς λειτουργεί η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου......
> 
> .....Η γνωστή φυσική δεν το απαγορεύει αυτό! Ώς εκ τούτου γιατί να είναι παραβίαση της αρχής διατήρησης της ενέργειας; Ρητά και ξεκάθαρα έχει κατ επανάληψη ειπωθεί ότι δεν είναι αεικίνητο! Αν θέλουμε φυσικά το πιστεύουμε αυτό χωρίς πειράματα και αυτά είναι που απλά πρέπει να περιμένουμε χωρίς κορώνες και εξάρσεις!



Είναι τρομακτικό. Μοιάζει σαν να συζητάς με τον εαυτό σου και να έχετε πέσει σε groupthink.

Καλά, αϋπνίες έχετε;

 :Thumbup1:

----------


## electron

Πάντως και εδώ προσωπικά σταματώ να διαβάζω τις μάταιες αντιπαραθέσεις του νήματος, αν πραγματικά η φερόμενη εφεύρεση του ΠΖ, είχε ουσιαστικά αποδείξει την αξία και χρησιμότητα της, θα έπρεπε να είχε τύχει μιας ευρύτερης αποδοχής και εφαρμογής. Από τότε που έγινε ευρύτερα γνωστή πριν περίπου 3 χρόνια από το site της ζούγκλας, έχει παραμείνει στάσιμη, όπως και το forum που έχει δημιουργηθεί εντός του συγκεκριμένου ιστότοπου.

----------


## George Pap

> Μετά από τόσες και τόσες σελίδες αναρτήσεων, αποφάσισα κι εγώ να γράψω την προσωπική μου ...άποψη για το πώς λειτουργεί η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου. Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να το καταλάβω στην αρχή. Με βοήθησε όμως ο κύριος Sot Pap. Ακόμη κι ο κύριος Γεώργιος έβαλε το λιθαράκι του, έστω κι αν μερικές φορές με πρόσβαλε και με έβριζε, θυμίζοντας μου ότι πρέπει να βλέπω νύχτα μέρα τα βίντεο!
> Σε γενικές γραμμές μπορεί να ...φαίνεται στην αρχή σαν απάτη. Αλλά δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε αυτό που δήλωσε και ο Arthur Clark: "οποιαδήποτε προηγμένη τεχνολογία φαίνεται σαν μαγεία". Σίγουρα πολλοί θα ήταν αυτοί που βλέποντας τη συσκευή θα σκέφτηκαν ότι μόνο με μαύρη μαγεία θα έχει σχέση και βουντού... Για να αποδώσουμε όμως τα του Κάισαρως τω Καίσαρι, αν βγάλουμε από την μέση μια ...ενοχλητική λεπτομέρια, τα 350mW είσοδο, τότε η συσκευή θα μπορούσε να σταθεί και μάλιστα αξιοπρεπώς. Ειδικά αν προσέξουμε ότι έρευνα σε πολύ υψηλές συχνότητες έγινε και από τον Τέσλα και οδήγησε σε ( το λιγότερο... ) αξιοπερίεργα αποτελέσματα. Ώρες ολόκληρες κάθισα παρακολουθόντας τα βίντεο και τελικά κατέληξα σε ένα, χρήσιμο θέλω να πιστεύω, συμπέρασμα. Ρεαλιστικά αν το δούμε, δεν έχει τίποτα να κερδίσει ο Ζωγράφος! Γιατί να ρισκάρει λοιπόν την υστεροφημία του λέγοντας τόσο ...μεγάλες κουβέντες; Ίσως έλεγα από μέσα μου να το κάνει για την ...πρόσκαιρη φήμη! Είναι ...γλυκιά η δόξα και ειδικά από το ρημαδι το γυαλί της τηλεόρασης! Βάλτε μέσα σε αυτό και τον μεγαλοδημοσιογράφο... Λαμόγιο τον ανεβάζουν, λαμόγιο τον κατεβάζουν πολλοί... Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας! Κεντρικό ζήτημα είναι / πρέπει να είναι αν τελικά αυτά που λέει ο Ζωγράφος μπορούν να γίνουν ή όχι. Έχετε αναρωτηθεί ότι αν τελικά ισχύει αυτό ( έτσι για να κάνω τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου... ) πόσο ανατρεπτικό είναι; Ιστορικά οι μεγαλύτερες ανακαλύψεις έτυχαν ...άσχημης υποδοχής! Έπίσης, αν υπάρχει έστω και ένα μικρό, ας πούμε 1% ψήγμα αλήθειας σε αυτά που ισχυρίζεται ο Ζωγράφος τότε έχουμε τεράστια αντροπή. Σίγουρα όλα αυτα θα πρέπει να αποδειχθούν παρουσία και άλλων επιστημόνων. Για την μία στο δισεκατομύριο όμως πιθανότητα του να έχει δίκιο ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος όμως είπα να το ψάξω ...αλλιώς. Ρώτησα και συναδέλφους αλλά ξεκίνησα με την πεποίθηση ότι ναι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι ...παρόμοιο. Άφησα στην άκρη για λίγο την ...σκληρή στάση που κρατούσα μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή. Φυσικά πάντα είχα στην άλλη άκρη του μυαλού μου και τη θέση ότι είναι όλα ...χαζομάρες. Ώσπου μετά και τη χθεσινή ...κόντρα με τον Sot Pap για ...το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών αποφάσισα να γράψω και για την ...άλλη πλευρά. Τίποτα δεν πρέπει να είναι απόλυτο. Ώσπου να καταλάβουμε τι ακριβώς τρέχει μπορεί να χρειαστούν και δεκαετίες! Ρωτόντας μαθαίνεις λέει η παροιμία. Αυτό προσπάθησα να κάνω... Να ...υποστηρίξω δηλαδή την εφεύρεση ρωτόντας ...άλλες ερωτήσεις. Ακόμη κι αν μέσα μου κάτι φωνάζει ότι είναι απάτη... Προσπάθησα να είμαι πιο ...ανοιχτόμυαλος! Έβαλα κάτω όλα τα στοιχεία και αφαιρώντας την ...ενοχλητική λεπτόμερια που είπαμε με τα 350mW είσοδο και είδα ότι πράγματι ...κάτι μπορεί να γίνεται εδώ! Ρίχνοντας υψηλής συχνότητας ακτινοβολία δεν θα έκανε τα άτομα να ταλαντώνονται; Να ταλαντώνονται όχι πέρα από το σημείο ρήξης αλλά έστω λίγο παραπάνω; Αν πράγματι ταλαντώνονται τότε τι μας εμποδίζει να συνεχίσουμε τον βομβαρδισμό προσθέτοντας ενέργεια στο σύστημα; Η γνωστή φυσική δεν το απαγορεύει αυτό! Ώς εκ τούτου γιατί να είναι παραβίαση της αρχής διατήρησης της ενέργειας; Ρητά και ξεκάθαρα έχει κατ επανάληψη ειπωθεί ότι δεν είναι αεικίνητο! Αν θέλουμε φυσικά το πιστεύουμε αυτό χωρίς πειράματα και αυτά είναι που απλά πρέπει να περιμένουμε χωρίς κορώνες και εξάρσεις!



Άλλο τούτο; Έγινε μετάλλαξη ή είναι ένα καινούργιο κόλπο;
Αν είναι το δεύτερο θα σε βρω.
Αν είναι το πρώτο θα χαρώ ιδαιτέρως γιατί αυτό που κάνεις δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Η υπόθεση Ζωγράφου σου έχει γίνει ψύχωση, έξη, εξάρτηση. Αυτό συν το ότι η κακία και ζήλεια που εκπέμπει κάποιος του γυρνάει μπούμερακ θα σε οδηγήσουν στο Δρομοκαιτιο, τόχεις και κοντά. Κάτι λέγαμε για συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη.
Ταρίφας

----------


## kioan

> Αυτό συν το ότι η κακία και ζήλεια που εκπέμπει κάποιος του γυρνάει μπούμερακ



Ομοίως συμβαίνει και με τις βλακείες. Όταν κάποιος τις εκπέμψει δημοσίως, αυτές του γυρνάνε "μπούμερακ". Ενισχύονται κιόλας από τους ηλίθιους που τον περιστοιχίζουν (λειτουργούν ως κάτοπτρο χορν γύρω από τον αρχικό ηλίθιο) και όλα αυτά έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα ο αρχικός ηλίθιος να πρέπει μετά να εκπέμψει ακόμα μεγαλύτερης ισχύος βλακείες, με διαφορά φάσης 180° για να τις εξουδετερώσει. 
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, αυτό λειτουργεί αθροιστικά και το πλάτος της παλινδρομικής αυτοταλάντωσης των εμπλεκομένων τείνει στο άπειρο. 

Είναι τόσο μεγάλη η ενέργεια που συγκεντρώνεται, που μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει την παλινδρομική τους αυτοταλάντωση για μέρες, βδομάδες ή και μήνες, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να δουν έστω μια υπόσχεση να υλοποιείται. Στο τέλος, άμα λάχει, η ενέργεια αυτή μπορεί να τους θεραπεύσει και τα καρκινικά τους κύτταρα... 

Όλα τα παραπάνω περιγράφονται αναλυτικά και με μαθηματικούς τύπους στην χαζοφασματική θεωρία!

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

nick1974 (23-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Ομοίως συμβαίνει και με τις βλακείες. Όταν κάποιος τις εκπέμψει δημοσίως, αυτές του γυρνάνε "μπούμερακ". Ενισχύονται κιόλας από τους ηλίθιους που τον περιστοιχίζουν (λειτουργούν ως μια κεραία χορν γύρω από τον αρχικό ηλίθιο) και όλα αυτά έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα ο αρχικός ηλίθιος να πρέπει μετά να εκπέμψει ακόμα μεγαλύτερες βλακείες με διαφορά φάσης 180° για να τις εξουδετερώσει. 
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις αυτό λειτουργεί αθροιστικά και το πλάτος της παλινδρομικής αυτοταλάντωσης των εμπλεκομένων τείνει στο άπειρο. 
> 
> Είναι τόσο μεγάλη η ενέργεια που συγκεντρώνεται, που μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει την παλινδρομική τους αυτοταλάντωση για μέρες, βδομάδες ή και μήνες, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να δουν μια υπόσχεση να υλοποιείται. Στο τέλος, άμα λάχει, η ενέργεια αυτή μπορεί να τους θεραπεύσει και τα καρκινικά τους κύτταρα... 
> 
> Όλα τα παραπάνω περιγράφονται αναλυτικά και με μαθηματικούς τυπους στην χαζοφασματική θεωρία!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Εσένα η παλινδρομική ταλάντωση της χούφτα σου έχει χτυπήσει PentaHerz και αν συνεχίσεις έτσι σε βλέπω με μπαστουνάκι τυφλού.

----------


## kioan

> Εσένα η παλινδρομική ταλάντωση της χούφτα σου έχει χτυπήσει *PentaHerz*...



Τα "_PentaHerz_" περιγράφονται κάπου στην "ηλεκτροφασματική θεωρία" ή είναι σε νέο υπό έκδοση κεφάλαιο της Φυσικής που ξαναγράφεται;  :hahahha: 

Μοιάζουν με τα κοινά hertz; Απαντώνται μόνο σε πεντάδες; Τι χρώμα έχουν αυτά τα herz; Μήπως είναι καφέ;







> ...και αν συνεχίσεις έτσι σε βλέπω με μπαστουνάκι τυφλού.



Δεν ανησυχώ, σε λίγο θα παρουσιαστεί ο Πέτρος Καματερός Ζωγράφος να μας πει πως έδωσε πίσω το φως σε τυφλούς. 
Αυτό που μας διαφοροποιεί είναι ότι εσύ, αν παράλληλα σε μπουκώσει και με κανέναν τηγανητό κεφτέ, θα το πιστέψεις και αυτό.  :Wink:

----------


## mtzag

καλα ειδα αυτο και πεθανα στα γελια
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksac0y4jtpo
μιλαμε για απατεωνα της πλακας...
 ουτε καν κατι εξυπνο και ταχυδακτυλουργικο...
πολυ χοντροκομενη απατη...
Στο youtube τα δηθεν αεικινητα ειναι 1000 φορες ποιο εξυπνα.

https://www.banggood.com/1000W-20A-Z...p-1089662.html
κουπονι aff7off ή ELEC για να το παρετε ποιο φτηνα.

----------


## VaselPi

_Δεν εκφράστηκα σώστα όπου <να επιφέρει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια στο μόριο του νερού> βάλτε_
_: <να δημιουργεί κβαντική σήραγγα στον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό από>.
Η λογική είναι η εξής: O ομοιοπολικός δεσμός ταλαντώνεται με μια μέση Ταλάντωση 100 GHZ. Όταν το κράμμα το ταλαντώσουμε σε πολύ μικρότερο μήκος κύματος, δημιουργεί κβαντική σήραγγα στον δεσμό, τον προσπερνά και επηρρεάζει τις ταλαντώσεις του υδρογόνου και του οξυγόνου. Τις ασυγχρονίζει με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε διαρραγεί του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού. 
Το ερώτημα είναι : Η συχνότητα ταλάντωσης του Κράμματος ποιά είναι και τι ενέργεια απαιτείται ώστε να μειωθεί το μήκος κύμματος σε μικρότερο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού. 
Τα 0,35W στοχευμένα προς τη κατάλληλη μόχλευση της ταλάντωσης του κράμματος, έχω την αίσθηση πως ίσως κάνουν την δουλειά_.

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Sot* *Pap*.

Η κατάσταση εδώ με τον κ. Sot Pap έχει ξεφύγει. Εντελώς ασύνδετα αναφέρει διάφορες έννοιες και όρους της Φυσικής, αδιαφορώντας αν με αυτές συγκροτείται πρόταση με συγκεκριμένο φυσικό περιεχόμενο. Τι να σχολιάσεις εδώ; Ας πάρουμε την πρόταση:

*O ομοιοπολικός δεσμός ταλαντώνεται με μια μέση Ταλάντωση 100 GHZ* (μάλλον, 100 ΤHz, ήθελε να πει).
Πώς να σχολιάσεις αυτήν την πρόταση, όταν οι πάντες γνωρίζουν ότι ο ομοιοπολικός δεσμός, αλλά και ο δεσμός γενικότερα, από μόνος του _δεν ταλαντώνεται_! Αν εννοεί τη συχνότητα ανταλλαγής των ηλεκτρονίων στον δεσμό, τότε αυτή είναι πέρα του οπτικού φάσματος και την κίνηση αυτή δεν την εντάσσουν στις ταλαντώσεις του μορίου. Στην Μοριακή Φυσική, όταν γίνεται λόγος για την ιδιοσυχνότητα ταλάντωσης του μορίου, αναφέρονται στις ενδοατομικές ταλαντώσεις των ατόμων που συγκροτούν το μόριο. 
Έτσι, καθώς τα άτομα του μορίου συγκροτούν ένα ισοσκελές τρίγωνο με το οξυγόνο στην κορυφή (γωνία κορυφής 104,5 μοίρες), το μόριο ταλαντώνεται στον 1 κανονικό τρόπο ταλάντωσης όταν (από τις θέσεις ισορροπίας και κατά μήκος του δεσμού ΟΗ) τα δυο υδρογόνα πλησιάζουν ταυτόχρονα το οξυγόνο, ενώ αυτό απομακρύνεται ελαφρώς κατά μήκος της διχοτόμου της γωνίας κορυφής, προκειμένου το κέντρο μάζας να παραμείνει στο ίδιο σημείο. Πρόκειται για τη λεγόμενη συμμετρική ταλάντωση του μορίου που γίνεται με συχνότητα f1 = 115,5 THz. Στον 2 τρόπο, τη λεγόμενη αντισυμμετρική ταλάντωση, όπου το ένα υδρογόνο πλησιάζει το οξυγόνο ενώ το άλλο απομακρύνεται, το μόριο ταλαντώνεται με συχνότητα f2 = 111,8 THz, ενώ στον τρίτο τρόπο ταλάντωσης, στην λεγόμενη «ψαλιδωτή» (τα υδρογόνα πλησιάζουν το ένα το άλλο, κάθετα στους δεσμούς ΟΗ, ενώ το οξυγόνο απομακρύνεται ελαφρώς κατά μήκος της διχοτόμου), η ταλάντωση του μορίου γίνεται με συχνότητα f3 = 51,3 THz. Αυτοί είναι οι 3 κανονικοί τρόποι ταλάντωσης του μορίου. Με αυτά της Μοριακής Φυσικής, έλα τώρα να καταλάβεις τι εννοεί στην παραπάνω φράση. 

Ακόμη:
*Όταν το κράμμα το ταλαντώσουμε σε πολύ μικρότερο μήκος κύματος*. 
Τι εννοεί εδώ; Πως θέτει κανείς το κράμα σε ταλάντωση, και μάλιστα με συχνότητα πολύ μεγαλύτερη από 100 THz; Με ραδιοκύματα - πως; Με πιεσοκρυστάλλους - πως;

Ενώ το επόμενο:
*δημιουργεί κβαντική σήραγγα στον δεσμό*
_Κβαντική σήραγγα στον δεσμό_; Τι νόημα έχει αυτή η φράση; Εννοεί μάλλον ότι την σήραγγα την δημιουργούν οι ταλαντώσεις του κράματος. Αλλά πως και τι προκάλεσε τις ταλαντώσεις στο κράμα; Ποιες ταλαντώσεις του κράματος; Των «δεσμών του»; Των ατόμων του; 
Ουσιαστικά προσπαθεί να περιγράψει τη χημική αντίδραση κάποιου μετάλλου με το νερό. Μάλιστα! Αν ρίξουμε ένα κομμάτι νατρίου στο νερό, θα δούμε να «μπουρμπουλίζει» υδρογόνο. Σε τι χρησιμεύουν τα μικροκύματα και ο καταλυτικός κολλοειδής άργυρός; Η παρουσία τους είναι εντελώς περιττή. Περιττή είναι και όταν χρησιμοποιείται κάποιο κράμα αλουμινίου, που αντιδρά με το νερό.

Ακόμη δυσνόητη είναι η φράσει που ακολουθεί: 
*τον προσπερνά και επηρρεάζει τις ταλαντώσεις του υδρογόνου και του οξυγόνου. Τις ασυγχρονίζει με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε διαρραγεί του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού.* 


Έλα τώρα να καταλάβεις τι εννοεί εδώ. Με τη φράση «τον προσπερνά», μάλλον εννοεί τον άργυρο που πλησιάζει τόσο που δημιουργεί «κβαντική τρύπα» στον δεσμό, προκειμένου να γίνει η «τσουπ-κλοπή» του ηλεκτρονίου του. Επίσης, τι εννοεί με τη φράση: «ασυγχρονίζει τις ταλαντώσεις»; Πότε και πως οι ταλαντώσεις του μορίου είναι συγχρονισμένες και συγχρονισμένες με τι;

Το άλλο:
*Το ερώτημα είναι : Η συχνότητα ταλάντωσης του Κράμματος ποιά είναι και τι ενέργεια απαιτείται ώστε να μειωθεί το μήκος κύμματος σε μικρότερο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού.* 
Καταλαβαίνει τι γράφει; Το μήκος του δεσμού είναι περίπου 0,9 Α (Angstrom = 10-10 m). Αντιλαμβάνεται ότι τα μήκη που αναζητά βρίσκονται στην περιοχή των ακτινών Χ; «Ταλαντώσεις του κράματος» με συχνότητες των ακτινών Χ;

Ακόμη:
*Τα 0,35W στοχευμένα προς τη κατάλληλη μόχλευση της ταλάντωσης του κράμματος, έχω την αίσθηση πως ίσως κάνουν την δουλειά.*
Τώρα μάλιστα. Εδώ δίνει τι δική του ερμηνεία (μοντέλο, θεωρία) για το πώς, παρακάμπτοντας την ΑΔΕ, ο Π.Ζ παρήγαγε το υδρογόνο στις επιδείξεις: Τα μικροκύματα «μοχλεύουν» το κράμα, οι ταλαντώσεις του οποίου, με τον άργυρο, δημιουργούν «κβαντική σήραγγα» στον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό, «τον προσπερνάνε»(εννοεί τον άργυρο), «ασυγχρονίζουν» τις ταλαντώσεις των ατόμων και τελικά διαρρηγνύουν τον ομοιοπολικό δεσμό, παράγοντας υδρογόνο! Συγνώμη, αλλά τόσο «υψηλού επιπέδου» ανοησίες δεν ακούστηκαν ούτε από τον Π. Ζ. 

Αν ο Π.Ζ. διαβάζει αυτές τις «αναλύσεις» - μάλλον θα χαμογελά, καθώς το κολλοειδές άργυρο τα ανέφερε μόνο για εντυπωσιασμό και αποπροσανατολισμό της όποιας συζήτησης στο θέμα. Σε καμία από τις επιδείξεις δεν το είχε χρησιμοποιήσει!!! Με τις «μεθόδους» που παρήγαγε το υδρογόνο, ήταν περιττή η παρουσία του. Περιττή ήταν και η λειτουργία του μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή. Επίσης, «μούφα» (συγνώμη) ήταν-είναι η 7 αρμονική, όπως «μούφα» είναι και τα 350 mW. Επικαλείται αυτά τα μεγέθη, καθώς επιβάλλονται από το αφήγημα:

«Ταλαντωτής στα 100/7 THz, των 350 mW, ενίσχυση των 350 mW (με παθητικά στοιχεί, παρακαλώ) στα 200 300 W, καταλυτική επίδραση του κολλοειδούς αργύρου στο «κράμα μετάλλων» των 50 MJ/kg και - «τσουπ» - φλόγα υδρογόνου»!!!

Και όλο αυτό το «θεωρητικό οικοδόμημα» το χρησιμοποίησε και χρησιμοποιεί για να «καμουφλάρει» την κριμένη μπουκάλα κάποιου αερίου, με το οποίο παρήγαγε τη φλόγα. Από την άλλη πλευρά, μας έρχονται εδώ κάποια άτομα, που με εξαιρετική αφέλεια προσπαθούν να ερμηνεύσουν εξελίξεις μερικών φαινομένων που οι νόμοι της Φυσικής τις απαγορεύουν. Αρχίζει να γίνεται κουραστικό.
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (23-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Η υπόθεση Ζωγράφου σου έχει γίνει ψύχωση, έξη, εξάρτηση. Αυτό συν το ότι η κακία και ζήλεια που εκπέμπει κάποιος του γυρνάει μπούμερακ θα σε οδηγήσουν στο Δρομοκαιτιο, τόχεις και κοντά. Κάτι λέγαμε για συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη.
> Ταρίφας




Δεν πας πισω , ενα φεγγαρι δηλωνες οτι εχεις χασει τον υπνο σου ...   υποθετω στην προοπτικη υπερκερδων.
Ξεχασες την περιφημη φραση σου : " Μαζεψε τα κουβαδακια  σου και  αντε  αλλου να παιξεις "  ; Τι κακια  θεε  μου και τωρα  η σειρα  σου .
Ο φθονος σου  για  το  VP , το  ZeitGeist  , τον  Ιωσηφ  , τον ηγετη του φ/β Free energy και πρακτορα του VP, ειναι παροιμιωδης .
Οταν το καπελωμα  σου γινεται  ανυποφορο , πας και ξεσπας  αλλου  , οπως καλη ωρα  εδω.
Ειναι αποριας  αξιο ,πως ανεχεσαι  ακομα  τον ρολο του λοχαγου ; Ζητα προαγωγη τλχ  σε  ανΣ/χη.

Γιατι  Ταριφας ; απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα ;  Τυροκομος πλεον , αφου εκει στην Ηπειρο εμαθες καλα να
πηζεις το γαλα .

Τελος  , ενημερωτικα   ο εκπαιδευτικος  παρεπιδημει στη Β Ελλαδα , ανοιξε  κι εκει παραρτημα το "Δαφνι" ;
Δηλ εσυ που ασχολεισαι με αυτη την υποθεση , δινεις την ψυχη σου , τη καρδια σου και τα στηθη σου
για τον Πετρο , θεωρεισαι Φυσιολογικο  ατομο ;  ο Ψυχοθεραπευτης σου τι λεει ; Με ποσες  "συνεδριες" ακομα
θα καθαρισεις ;

----------


## nikospag

Βασίλη τα είπες όλα!!!

Και επειδή κάπου αναφέρθηκε ότι δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν η ΑΔΕ ισχύει στην κυματική φύση ενός σωματιδίου επειδή δεν μπορούμε να την  μετρήσουμε, θα απαντήσω με την εξίσωση του Schrondinger, η οποία είναι η βίβλος της Κβαντικής Φυσικής.

Schrodinger.png
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...ntum/schr.html

Όπως βλέπετε η πρώτη εξίσωση που γράφουμε για να φτάσουμε στην εξίσωση του Schrondinger είναι η εξίσωση της ΑΔΕ.
Όταν λοιπόν στην εξίσωση του Schrondinger (η οποία περιγράφει όλα τα κβαντικά φαινόμενα) είναι συνυφασμένη η εξίσωση της ΑΔΕ, τότε κάθε άλλη συζήτηση περί ΑΔΕ είναι περιττή.

----------

kioan (23-10-18), 

VaselPi (23-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Βασίλη τα είπες όλα!!!
> 
> Και επειδή κάπου αναφέρθηκε ότι δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν η ΑΔΕ ισχύει στην κυματική φύση ενός σωματιδίου επειδή δεν μπορούμε να την  μετρήσουμε, θα απαντήσω με την εξίσωση του Schrondinger, η οποία είναι η βίβλος της Κβαντικής Φυσικής.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75797
> http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...ntum/schr.html
> 
> Όπως βλέπετε η πρώτη εξίσωση που γράφουμε για να φτάσουμε στην εξίσωση του Schrondinger είναι η εξίσωση της ΑΔΕ.
> Όταν λοιπόν στην εξίσωση του Schrondinger (η οποία περιγράφει όλα τα κβαντικά φαινόμενα) είναι συνυφασμένη η εξίσωση της ΑΔΕ, τότε κάθε άλλη συζήτηση περί ΑΔΕ είναι περιττή.



Η εξίσωση προβλέπει αρχική και τελική μετρήσιμη κατάσταση, σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό πιθανότητας. Δεν μετράει ενεργειακή στάθμη ενδιάμεσης κατάστασης.. Έλεος πια..

----------


## nikospag

> Η εξίσωση προβλέπει αρχική και τελική μετρήσιμη κατάσταση, σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό πιθανότητας. Δεν μετράει ενεργειακή στάθμη ενδιάμεσης κατάστασης.. Έλεος πια..



Σε ένα σύστημα, αυτό που μετράει(δηλ έχει σημασία) είναι η σχέση τελικής/αρχικής κατάστασης και όχι οι ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις. Θες και τα λες αυτά ή σου ξεφεύγουν?

----------

kioan (23-10-18)

----------


## Panoss

Πολύ καλό θέμα, δεν μου ξεφεύγει ποστ!
Κρίμα στα φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών που δεν έχουν τέτοιο θέμα...παραπαίουν...
Πάω να το πω στον Ντέiβιντ.

----------


## nick1974

να ρωτησω κατι απλο τον βαθια γνωστη της κβαντικης?
ο δεσμος δυο ατομων γιατι χρειαζεται  κβαντικη σηραγγα για να διαπεραστει απο ηλεκτρονια που δονουνται σε μια συχνοτητα?
Ραδιοφωνο δεν εχει ακουσει ποτε του σε κλειστο χωρο ?  (η βασικα και σε ανοιχτο... απο υλη ειναι και ο αερας)
κι εγω που νομιζα πως αυτα τα χουμε λυσει απ την εποχη του Μαρκονι...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Sot pap

> Ενώ το επόμενο:
> *δημιουργεί κβαντική σήραγγα στον δεσμό*
> _Κβαντική σήραγγα στον δεσμό_; Τι νόημα έχει αυτή η φράση;  Εννοεί μάλλον ότι την σήραγγα την δημιουργούν οι ταλαντώσεις του  κράματος. Αλλά πως και τι προκάλεσε τις ταλαντώσεις στο κράμα; Ποιες  ταλαντώσεις του κράματος; Των «δεσμών του»; Των ατόμων του; 
> Ουσιαστικά προσπαθεί να περιγράψει τη χημική αντίδραση κάποιου μετάλλου  με το νερό. Μάλιστα! Αν ρίξουμε ένα κομμάτι νατρίου στο νερό, θα δούμε  να «μπουρμπουλίζει» υδρογόνο. Σε τι χρησιμεύουν τα μικροκύματα και ο  καταλυτικός κολλοειδής άργυρός; Η παρουσία τους είναι εντελώς περιττή.  Περιττή είναι και όταν χρησιμοποιείται κάποιο κράμα αλουμινίου, που  αντιδρά με το νερό.



Σωστά, χρησιμοποίηση κβαντικής σήραγγας  για περιγραφή αντίδρασης με κάποιο μέταλλο. Αν δεν δίνοταν τα 0,35W και  αυξάναμε την θερμοκρασία κατά πχ 20C δεν θα το συζητούσαμε τώρα και θα  είχαμε συμφωνία (φαντάζομαι). Οπότε αν θεωρήσουμε πως η αύξηση της  κινητικής ενέργειας των μορίων λόγω θερμοκρασίας, μοχλεύετε από τον  κολλοειδή άργυρο, λόγω της μικρότερης ενεργειακής απορροφητικότητας, και  αυξάνει το μήκος κύμματος της f3 από 51,3Thz σε μεγαλύτερο (πχ 51,1Thz)  έχουμε απελευθέρωση του δεσμού. Συμφωνείς με το θερμικό τρόπο της  διαρραγής του δεσμού? 
 Αν συμφωνείς, ποια θα θεωρούσες ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι η συχνότητα διαρραγής της f3?





> Και όλο αυτό το «θεωρητικό οικοδόμημα» το χρησιμοποίησε και χρησιμοποιεί  για να «καμουφλάρει» την κριμένη μπουκάλα κάποιου αερίου, με το οποίο  παρήγαγε τη φλόγα. Από την άλλη πλευρά, μας έρχονται εδώ κάποια άτομα,  που με εξαιρετική αφέλεια προσπαθούν να ερμηνεύσουν εξελίξεις μερικών  φαινομένων που οι νόμοι της Φυσικής τις απαγορεύουν. Αρχίζει να γίνεται  κουραστικό.
> Βασίλειος.



20 + χρόνια δουλεύει τον κόσμο με μια μπουκάλα υδρογόνου, δεν στέκει βρε παιδί μου...

----------


## Sot pap

> Σε ένα σύστημα, αυτό που μετράει(δηλ έχει σημασία) είναι η σχέση τελικής/αρχικής κατάστασης και όχι οι ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις. Θες και τα λες αυτά ή σου ξεφεύγουν?



Επιτέλους σε κάτι συμφωνούμε!
Στην σημασία της ενδιάμεσης κατάστασης στέκομαι.

----------


## leosedf

> 20 + χρόνια δουλεύει τον κόσμο με μια μπουκάλα υδρογόνου, δεν στέκει βρε παιδί μου...




Αν σκεφτείς ότι κάνει τις αρπαχτές του και εξαφανίζεται ναι, μπορεί να το κάνει πολλά χρόνια. Αλήθεια που χάθηκε τα τελευταία 2-3?  :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

> να ρωτησω κατι απλο τον βαθια γνωστη της κβαντικης?
> ο δεσμος δυο ατομων γιατι χρειαζεται  κβαντικη σηραγγα για να διαπεραστει απο ηλεκτρονια που δονουνται σε μια συχνοτητα?
> Ραδιοφωνο δεν εχει ακουσει ποτε του σε κλειστο χωρο ?  (η βασικα και σε ανοιχτο... απο υλη ειναι και ο αερας)
> κι εγω που νομιζα πως αυτα τα χουμε λυσει απ την εποχη του Μαρκονι...




Σε αυτο ανεμενε να σου απαντησει ο ιδιος ο Πετρος ως Ραδιο Ηλεκτρολογος  της εμβληματικης (καποτε) Σιβιτανιδειου (Υποθεση).
Εν τω μεταξυ οπως  παρατηρεις και συ , οση μυωπια κι αν εχεις , ο Σωτηρης εχει προκαλεσει πανικο και που στην Ιεραρχια της 
αρμαδας ΠΖ ευρισκεται προς το παρον  καπου στη μεση .Ειναι δε   Μηχ/γος Μηχ/κος , φαντασου να  αρχισουν να παιζουν μπαλα
τα μεγαλα ονοματα  ,  οι Καθηγητες  - ο Παπαμαρινοπουλος πχ   , λεω εναν γνωστο ,  θα Καμφθει ο  Σερβερ των Ηλεκτρονικων ,
δωσε και μενα  μπαρμπα.

----------


## George Pap

> Δεν πας πισω , ενα φεγγαρι δηλωνες οτι εχεις χασει τον υπνο σου



Γιατί με έχεις για καλά εμένα;




> Ο φθονος σου  για  το  VP , το  ZeitGeist  , τον  Ιωσηφ  , τον ηγετη του φ/β Free energy και πρακτορα του VP, ειναι παροιμιωδης .



*απόδοτε τα Καίσαρος Καίσαρι και τα του Θεού τω Θεώ*





> Τελος  , ενημερωτικα   ο εκπαιδευτικος  παρεπιδημει στη Β Ελλαδα , ανοιξε  κι εκει παραρτημα το "Δαφνι" ;



Ανταλλαγή ρόλων. Καινούργιο παιχνιδάκι!




> Δηλ εσυ που ασχολεισαι με αυτη την υποθεση , δινεις την ψυχη σου , τη καρδια σου και τα στηθη σου
> για τον Πετρο , θεωρεισαι Φυσιολογικο  ατομο ;  ο Ψυχοθεραπευτης σου τι λεει ; Με ποσες  "συνεδριες" ακομα
> θα καθαρισεις ;



Μόνο για καλό σκοπό!!!

----------


## nick1974

> Σε αυτο ανεμενε να σου απαντησει ο ιδιος ο Πετρος ως Ραδιο Ηλεκτρολογος  της εμβληματικης (καποτε) Σιβιτανιδειου (Υποθεση).




Ο ζαβος μπορει να χει πει ενα σωρω παπαριες αλλα δεν ειπε ποτε για κβαντικη σηραγγα. Αυτος που το ειπε ας το δικαιολογησει κι ολας.
Ενα ραδιοφωνικο κυμμα περναει απο κβαντικη σηραγγα? Αφου οτιδηποτε γυρω μας αποτελειται απο δεσμους ατομων. (αλλα γιατι το παω στην ασυρματη επικοινωνια? αφου η βλακεια που πεταξε προυποθετει οτι και μεσα σε ενα αγωγο συμβαινει το ιδιο.... παλι υλη εχουμε και δεσμους ατομων που πρεπει να "διαπεραστουν" )

----------


## DGeorge

> Σε ένα σύστημα, αυτό που μετράει(δηλ έχει σημασία) είναι η σχέση τελικής/αρχικής κατάστασης και όχι οι ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις. Θες και τα λες αυτά ή σου ξεφεύγουν?



Συγγνώμη, αλλά προς το παρόν, έχει και κάποιο δίκιο.... Γι' αυτό η Κβαντομηχανική είναι πολύ ακαταλαβίστικη!! Απλώς δείτε το διασημότατο πείραμα με τη "Γάτα του Schroedinger"! Δεν υπάρχει 'Ενδιάμεση Κατάσταση'. Εκεί (στο ενδιάμεσο) η γάτα είναι "_νεκροζώντανη_". Αν ανοίξεις το κουτί του πειράματος, μόνο τότε θα δεις αν η γάτα ζει, ή τα κακάρωσε! Οι δύο ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις 'ΚβαντοΖωντανό', ή/και ΚβαντοΝεκρό είναι απλώς θεωρητικές/υποθετικές.
Αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο λόγος, για τον οποίο δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί -ακόμα- ολοκληρωμένο Κβαντικό-PC.

Οι δύο Τελικές Καταστάσεις, είναι τα ήδη *υπαρκτά bits* (1,0), που μετρώνται άνετα!
Με τις ενδιάμεσες, όμως... Πώς θα τις μετρήσουμε; :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------

Sot pap (23-10-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Κι αν είμαι και εγώ ...βαμπίρ; Εμένα όμως με τρέφει η ψευδοεπιστήμη! Δεν θεωρώ επίσης χαμένο χρόνο την αποδόμηση της. Ίσα - ίσα, μια χαρα επικοδομητικός χρόνος ...ήταν. Λέω να σταματήσω να ...παίρνω δόσεις Sot Pap για λίγο. Έχω υλικό για αρκετές εβδομάδες!



Φίλε Κώστα αν έχεις χρόνο, καλά κάνεις! (Προσωπικά είμαι συνταξιούχος και αποφάσισα -τελικά- να ασχοληθώ.
Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου στο "μια χαρά εποικοδομητικός χρόνος...ήταν" με την προϋπόθεση ότι τον διαθέτεις για να τον αφιερώσεις (ακόμα και ως 'αναψυχή' ). Ότι αποφασίζει ο καθένας μας, στα πλαίσια των κανονισμών, είναι απόλυτο/αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά του!
Η "Αποδόμηση" στην οποία αναφέρεσαι, μπορεί να είναι από συζήτηση/καλαμπούρι μεταξύ μας, μέχρι και αντίλογος με την 'αντιπέρα όχθη', πράγμα ελαφρώς σαν βόλτα σε τεντωμένο σχοινί... (Σχετικά πάντα με τα πλαίσια των κανονισμών)!
Και πάλι όμως οι επιλογές του καθενός μας είναι δικαίωμά του!

Αυτά (για να μην το πλατειάζω και πολύ) :Wink:

----------


## aris_kimi

Καλησπέρα και ρισπέκτ σε όλους όσους φανέρωσαν την απάτη. Μια ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω, υπάρχει κάποιος με νομικές γνώσεις επάνω στο θέμα? Υπάρχει τρόπος να τους κάνεις να εξαφανιστούν μόνοι τους κάπως?Κβαντικά?? Πόσοι είμαστε.. Πιστεύω ότι το να εκθειάσεις αυτην την κωμικοτραγική παράσταση, είναι πολύ πιο κοινωφελές...

----------


## DGeorge

> ...Πιστεύω ότι το να εκθειάσεις αυτην την κωμικοτραγική παράσταση, είναι πολύ πιο κοινωφελές...



Καλησπέρα και σε σένα φίλε Άρη από την ωραία Κύμη. Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα, τι εννοείς γράφοντας "*εκθειάσεις*"!!

----------


## aris_kimi

> Καλησπέρα και σε σένα φίλε Άρη από την ωραία Κύμη. Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα, τι εννοείς γράφοντας "*εκθειάσεις*"!!



Φίλε Γιώργο είμαι απο Θεσσαλονίκη. Ξεμπρόστιασμα είχα στο μυαλό μου.. πιθανό να μην το έγραψα και σωστά..  :Smile:

----------


## nick1974

> Συγγνώμη, αλλά προς το παρόν, έχει και κάποιο δίκιο.... Γι' αυτό η Κβαντομηχανική είναι πολύ ακαταλαβίστικη!! Απλώς δείτε το διασημότατο πείραμα με τη "Γάτα του Schroedinger"! Δεν υπάρχει 'Ενδιάμεση Κατάσταση'. Εκεί (στο ενδιάμεσο) η γάτα είναι "_νεκροζώντανη_". Αν ανοίξεις το κουτί του πειράματος, μόνο τότε θα δεις αν η γάτα ζει, ή τα κακάρωσε! Οι δύο ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις 'ΚβαντοΖωντανό', ή/και ΚβαντοΝεκρό είναι απλώς θεωρητικές/υποθετικές.
> Αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο λόγος, για τον οποίο δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί -ακόμα- ολοκληρωμένο Κβαντικό-PC.
> 
> Οι δύο Τελικές Καταστάσεις, είναι τα ήδη *υπαρκτά bits* (1,0), που μετρώνται άνετα!
> Με τις ενδιάμεσες, όμως... Πώς θα τις μετρήσουμε;



Για να ανταλλαξουμε και καμια πιο σοβαρη πληροφορια, αυτο που εχω καταλαβει για τις καταστασεις με το πειραμα του Σρεντιγκερ ειναι οι τρεις που περιγραφει, δηλαδη οτι η γατα ειναι ζωντανη, οτι ειναι νεκρη η οτι μεχρι να ανοιχτει το κουτι ειναι 50% ζωντανη και 50% νεκρη.
Ολες οι υπολοιπες ενδιαμεσες πως βγαινουν απ αυτο το πειραμα? (ας πουμε 10% ζωντανη/90% νεκρη, 20-80, 30-70 κτλ κτλ κτλ)?
Γιατι αν δεν υπαρχουν οι υπολοιπες καταστασεις παλι ψηφιακο αποτελεσμα εχουμε που απλως εκτος απο 1 και μηδεν εχουμε κι ενα 0.5, αλλα καμια σχεση με το πληρες "αναλογικο" αποτελεσμα που υποτειθεται θα εχουν οι κβαντικοι υπολογιστες.

----------


## DGeorge

Στο μεταξύ, να είσαι σίγουρος, από τότε, έως/και τώρα θα είχε/ή ειδοποιηθεί κάποιος Δικηγόρος, σχετικά, ώστε να πράξει αυτά που γράφεις και ζητάς.
Στο Σύνταγμά μας, όμως, στα "Περί Ελευθερίας του Λόγου" γράφει -προφανώς- ότι κι εγώ, -αν 'πουλάω'- μπορώ να βγαίνω στα Κανάλια ισχυριζόμενος, με μπουρδοτεκμήρια, ότι είμαι Αυτοκράτορας πασών των Ρωσιών!
Τώρα τι ζητάς; Αυτό υπάρχει στα Συντάγματα όλων των Δημοκρατιών, όχι μόνο της δικής μας!

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Άλλο τούτο; Έγινε μετάλλαξη ή είναι ένα καινούργιο κόλπο; Αν είναι το δεύτερο θα σε βρω.



Κύριε Γεώργιε ... Τρία ( - 3 - ) συναπτά έτη τώρα και δεν μπόρεσες να με ...βρεις! Τώρα θα με βρεις; Χαλάρωσε και μη σφίγγεσαι είσαι και σε επικίνδυνη ηλικία! Το καλό είναι ότι ...κάποιοι γελάνε με όλο αυτό. Τώρα αν γελάνε με εμένα ή με εσένα δεν έχει και τόση σημασία. Είσαι και εσύ ..στο κόλπο τώρα. Εσένα σε ξέρουν εμένα όχι... Πλάκα δεν έχει;
Είπα κι εγώ να το παίξω ...συνήγορος του διαβόλου κι εσύ κάνεις πάλι τις γνωστές ...μανούβρες. Προσβολές κι όποιος αντέξει. Κοίτα όμως που ...αντέχω; Μακρυά μου πέφτει το Δρομοκαΐτιο αφού ξέρεις που μένω...

----------


## nepomuk

> Καλησπέρα και ρισπέκτ σε όλους όσους φανέρωσαν την απάτη. Μια ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω, υπάρχει κάποιος με νομικές γνώσεις επάνω στο θέμα? Υπάρχει τρόπος να τους κάνεις να εξαφανιστούν μόνοι τους κάπως?Κβαντικά?? Πόσοι είμαστε.. Πιστεύω ότι το να εκθειάσεις αυτην την κωμικοτραγική παράσταση, είναι πολύ πιο κοινωφελές...





Επαγγελματικο φορουμ ειναι εδω Ηλεκτρονικων και Ηλεκτρολογων . Που και που μπαινει και κανενας οικονομολογος,χημ μηχ/κος , φουρναρης , ταξιτζης .
Ο πετρος ειναι συναδελφος τους , εχει φιλους πολλους  εδω μεσα  ενδεχομενως ασπονδους . 
Κορακας ,κορακου ματι βγαζει ; Ε οχι και να τον πανε  και στα  Δικαστηρια  ...

Το Θεμα εχει τεθει  στο Rib and Sea ,του γνωστου Δημοσογραφου Ιωσηφ ,που κατα το Pap ευαγγελιο χρηματοδοτειται απο τον
ΒαρδινοΚωστα  βλεπε και εδω FreeEnergy , και κανε τους  αναγκαιους συνειρμους. Ο τελευταιος στο υστερογραφο του παρουσιαζεται
ως η Μετανοουσα Μαγδαληνη . Ισως ειδε και επιστευσε.

Τεσπα αυτος ο Ιωσηφ  αφου παρευρεθη και καλυψε δημοσιογραφικα την Ιδρυτικη Συνελευση του κινηματος Μεσογειος ,ανεκρουσε πρυμναν
δεν του καλοαρεσε η  "εφευρεση" ΠΖ  και αρχισε να κυνηγαει τον Φιλντιση να του παρει συνεντευξη ..
Και μια και δυο  και τρεις  , τπτ  ο  αντ/ος δεν εβγαινε στο τηλεφωνο .

Αμ επος αμ εργον στραφηκε στη Νοτιο Αφρικη για την δημοσιογραφικη επιτυχια της χρονιας  και ισως το βραβειο Πουλιτζερ .
Αλλαι μεν αι βουλαι Κυριου  και  ... ο απαθανων  δεδικαιωται .

Στο τελος τελος  ο Ιωσηφ  διατυμπανιζε  οτι οσονουπω  καταθετει Μηνυτηρια Αναφορα στον Αρειο Παγο για 
"ΔΙΑΣΠΟΡΑ ΨΕΥΔΩΝ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΩΝ" , εις βαρος  κυριως του Μακη και των Μαιντανων κα λιγοτερο του ΠΖ .

Οσο την ειδες εσυ την αναφορα  αλλο τοσο την ειδαμε κι εμεις . Για περισσοτερα  σε παραπεμπω στον Ιωσηφ .
Σου υπενθυμιζω οτι συνεταιρος  - συνηγορος στο ολο εγχειρημα ειναι Νομικος  - καθηγητης   κτλπ κτλπ ..
Ποιος  θα στραφει εναντιον του και δεν θα χασει  νομικα  τα αυγα και τα πασχαλια ;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Σωστά, χρησιμοποίηση κβαντικής σήραγγας  για περιγραφή αντίδρασης με κάποιο μέταλλο. Αν δεν δίνοταν τα 0,35W και  αυξάναμε την θερμοκρασία κατά πχ 20C δεν θα το συζητούσαμε τώρα και θα  είχαμε συμφωνία (φαντάζομαι).



Δηλαδή τώρα μας λέτε ότι αν αυξησουμε κατά 20 βαθμούς ( το π.χ. δεν το σώζει ) τη θερμοκρασία του νερού θα γινόταν ...διάσπαση; Γιατι αυτό που ευαγγελίζεται ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος και ανεπιτυχώς προσπαθείς εσύ να στηρίξεις είναι ότι με 350mW γίνεται η διάσπαση! Τώρα το εξισώνουμε αυτό με ..π.χ 20 βαθμούς; Ναι αν ανεβάσουμε τη θερμοκρασία ...μερικές χιλιάδες βαθμούς θα γίνει πυρόλυση! Πώς αυτό αποδεικνύει οτιδήποτε για τα 350mW; 




> Οπότε αν θεωρήσουμε πως η αύξηση της  κινητικής ενέργειας των μορίων λόγω θερμοκρασίας, μοχλεύετε από τον  κολλοειδή άργυρο, λόγω της μικρότερης ενεργειακής απορροφητικότητας, και  αυξάνει το μήκος κύμματος της f3 από 51,3Thz σε μεγαλύτερο (πχ 51,1Thz)  έχουμε απελευθέρωση του δεσμού. Συμφωνείς με το θερμικό τρόπο της  διαρραγής του δεσμού? Αν συμφωνείς, ποια θα θεωρούσες ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι η συχνότητα διαρραγής της f3?



Το γυρίσαμε σε ...πυρόλυση τώρα; Ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος επί 45 λεπτά, βοηθούμενος και από τον κύριο Γεώργιο, προσπάθησε να μας αποδείξει ότι δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή. Κατά λέξη: "...δεν χρειάζεται η συσκευή τη θερμότητα". Άντε και κάνουμε πυρόλυση καταλαβαίνεται κύριε Sot Pap ότι παύει να είναι ...αποδοτική η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Καλησπέρα και ρισπέκτ σε όλους όσους φανέρωσαν την απάτη. Μια ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω, υπάρχει κάποιος με νομικές γνώσεις επάνω στο θέμα? Υπάρχει τρόπος να τους κάνεις να εξαφανιστούν μόνοι τους κάπως?Κβαντικά?? Πόσοι είμαστε.. Πιστεύω ότι το να εκθειάσεις αυτην την κωμικοτραγική παράσταση, είναι πολύ πιο κοινωφελές...



Ζούμε ( ευτυχώς ) σε μια δημοκρατική χώρα με ελευθερία έκφρασης. Όσο αυτα που λες / ισχυρίζεσαι / παραδέχεσαι δημόσια δεν βλάπτουν κανένα άλλο τότε μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να τα λες ελεύθερα. Ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος και οι συν αυτώ μέχρι τώρα έχουν καταφέρει να γίνουν απλά γελοίοι και γραφικοί με τις ψευδοεπιστημονικές χαζομαρούλες που αραδιάζουν αλλά αυτό δεν είναι ...κακό! Αν και κάποια στιγμή μίλησαν για το πόσο περίπου θα κοστίζει η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση αν βγει στην παραγωγή ( κάτω από 100 ευρώ ) δεν τόλμησαν ποτέ να το ανακοινώσουν παρά πέρα γιατί ξέρουν πολύ καλά θα πέσει ...τσεκούρι. Μετά γίνονται επικίνδυνοι για πρόκληση οικονομικής ζημιάς ( αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν λειτουργεί πραγματικά η απάτη... ). Αν πρόσεξες δημιουργήθηκε και ένα οικολογικο κίνημα με τιτλο "Μεσογειος". Ίσως από εκεί να επιδίωκαν περεταίρω αναγνώριση αλλά τελικά βάλτωσε κι αυτό όπως και η ...επίσημη ιστοσελίδα.
Εν ολίγοις: όχι δεν μπορείς να τους κάνεις τίποτα νομικά μέχρι να ζητήσουν λεφτά ή να ισχυριστούν κάτι που θα βλάψει τους άλλους. Παράδειγμα να πουν: σταματήστε να αγοράζετε πετρέλαιο και ξύλα σε λίγο θα είναι διαθέσιμη η ( δήθεν ) συσκευή του άσχετου Ζωγράφου και κάποιοι να τους πιστέψουν και να παγώσουν μέσα στο χειμώνα περιμένοντας την ...ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση. Τότε ναι μπορείς να κινηθείς νομικά... Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό όμως μπορείς να τους ...ξεμπροστιάζεις όπου τους βρεις!
Καλώς ηλθες στην παρέα μας!
Υ.Γ.
Κύριε Γεώργιε ...με βρήκες;

----------


## Ακρίτας

> .....Οσο την ειδες εσυ την αναφορα  αλλο τοσο την ειδαμε κι εμεις . Για περισσοτερα  σε παραπεμπω στον Ιωσηφ .
> Σου υπενθυμιζω οτι συνεταιρος  - συνηγορος στο ολο εγχειρημα ειναι Νομικος  - καθηγητης   κτλπ κτλπ ..
> Ποιος  θα στραφει εναντιον του και δεν θα χασει  νομικα  τα αυγα και τα πασχαλια ;



Ποιόν εννοείς; Εκείνον τον κουστουμάτο που μέμφεται τον Θεοφίλου για το "χοντράδες";

Αφού παρεξηγήθηκε με το "χοντράδες" γιατί δεν παρεμβαίνει νομικά να προστατέψει τον πελάτη του (συγγνώμη...συνεργάτη) από τη "δυσφήμιση" που υφίσταται εδώ μέσα;

----------


## DGeorge

> Για να ανταλλαξουμε και καμια πιο σοβαρη πληροφορια, αυτο που εχω καταλαβει για τις καταστασεις με το πειραμα του Σρεντιγκερ ειναι οι τρεις που περιγραφει, δηλαδη οτι η γατα ειναι ζωντανη, οτι ειναι νεκρη η οτι μεχρι να ανοιχτει το κουτι ειναι 50% ζωντανη και 50% νεκρη.
> Ολες οι υπολοιπες ενδιαμεσες πως βγαινουν απ αυτο το πειραμα? (ας πουμε 10% ζωντανη/90% νεκρη, 20-80, 30-70 κτλ κτλ κτλ)?
> ...........



Πολύ σωστά τα γράφεις, ως προς τα υπόλοιπα ποσοστά. Ωστόσο και το 50%-50% δεν είναι μετρήσιμο.
Αυτή ακριβώς είναι η χοντρική έννοια της Κβαντομηχανικής (τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα)!!!! Αν επιχειρήσεις να 'δεις/μετρήσεις' την ενδιάμεση 50-50 κβαντική κατάσταση, χαλάς το πείραμα, φέρνοντας το αποτέλεσμα στη μία από τις δύο ακραίες καταστάσεις.
Αυτό που γράφεις για 30-70 κλπ, ισχύει λόγω της απλής λογικής του πειράματος. Αν το σύστημα που 'σκοτώνει' τη γάτα λειτουργήσει, τότε αυτή είναι νεκρή! Αν το σύστημα, όμως, δεν λειτουργήσει (δυσλειτουργία, αστοχία) τότε η γάτα είναι ζωντανή! 50% - 50%! Δεν υπάρχει άλλη ενδιάμεση κατάσταση!!! :Wink: 

Η ψηφιακή προσέγγιση στην ημιτονοειδή καμπύλη (αναλογικό σύστημα) προέρχεται από μαθηματική απεικόνιση συναρτήσεων/σημάτων, η οποία ήταν 'γέννημα' της διάνοιάς του Γάλλου Φυσικού/Μαθηματικού *Φουριέ*. Αυτός βρήκε κι ανέπτυξε αυτό που ζητάς!
Προσωπικά δεν έχω τόσο βαθειά γνώση, γι' αυτό και σε παραπέμπω σε αυτούς τους ιστότοπους.





> ........αλλα καμια σχεση με το πληρες "αναλογικο" αποτελεσμα που *υποτίθεται* θα εχουν οι κβαντικοι υπολογιστες.



Έγραψες, μόνος σου, μια απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου! Το γεγονός ότι *"υποτίθεται"*, σημαίνει, άραγε, και αυτόματα, ότι θα έχουν (πλήρες "αναλογικό" αποτέλεσμα); :Confused1: 
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα  :Smile:

----------


## nick1974

> Έγραψες, μόνος σου, μια απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου! Το γεγονός ότι *"υποτίθεται"*, σημαίνει, άραγε, και αυτόματα, ότι θα έχουν (πλήρες "αναλογικό" αποτέλεσμα);
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα



εμμμ.... θεωρητικα μεσα απ τα αρθρα τα οποια εχουν κυκλοφορησει μεχρι τωρα στα επιστημονικα περιοδικα και τις σχετικες σελιδες ΑΥΤΟ ακριβως υποσχονται (οτι ουσιαστικα παιρνουν μετρησιμη υποσταση απειρες καταστασεις, αρα καθαρα αναλογικο).
Βεβαια ακομα αυτη η τεχνολογια ειναι σε νηπιακο σταδιο οποτε λιγα ειναι αυτα τα οποια γνωριζουμε πραγματικα.
Οι δε εξισωσεις του Φουριε εχουν υποσταση στη σημερινη τεχνολογια οπου με 1 και 0 και μια σταθερη δειγματοληψια μετατρεπουμε το αναλογικο σε ψηφιακο, αλλα αν εχουμε ηδη στο σημα μας ολες τις ενδιαμεσες καταστασεις οπως υποσχονται οι κβαντικοι υπολογιστες ο Φουριε θα ναι ξεπερασμενος οσο κι ενας αμαξας του μεσαιωνα

----------


## nepomuk

Η Καναδεζικη D-wave  φερεται να εχει προχωρησει πολυ , οι κολλοσσοι του ιντερνετ  εχουν ασσους
στα εργαστηρια  τους  , η Κινεζικη Κυβερνηση το παλευει   κτλπ  
Εδω για περισσοτερα  σε  αρθρο προσιτο.
https://www.newsbeast.gr/weekend/art...merinotita-mas

----------


## leosedf

Αφήστε τους υπολογιστές είναι εκτός θέματος.

----------


## nikospag

> Συγγνώμη, αλλά προς το παρόν, έχει και κάποιο δίκιο.... Γι' αυτό η Κβαντομηχανική είναι πολύ ακαταλαβίστικη!! Απλώς δείτε το διασημότατο πείραμα με τη "Γάτα του Schroedinger"! Δεν υπάρχει 'Ενδιάμεση Κατάσταση'. Εκεί (στο ενδιάμεσο) η γάτα είναι "_νεκροζώντανη_". Αν ανοίξεις το κουτί του πειράματος, μόνο τότε θα δεις αν η γάτα ζει, ή τα κακάρωσε! Οι δύο ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις 'ΚβαντοΖωντανό', ή/και ΚβαντοΝεκρό είναι απλώς θεωρητικές/υποθετικές.
> Αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο λόγος, για τον οποίο δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί -ακόμα- ολοκληρωμένο Κβαντικό-PC.
> 
> Οι δύο Τελικές Καταστάσεις, είναι τα ήδη *υπαρκτά bits* (1,0), που μετρώνται άνετα!
> Με τις ενδιάμεσες, όμως... Πώς θα τις μετρήσουμε;



Αυτό τo post με ωθεί να γράψω κάτι για την γάτα του Schrondinger που δεν είναι και πολύ γνωστό. Όταν ο  Schrondinger δημιούργησε την περίφημη εξίσωση του δεν ήξερε ούτε ο ίδιος τι σημαίνει. Και όταν ρωτήθηκε απάντησε με το περίφημο πείραμα της γάτας ειρωνευόμενος την ίδια του την εξίσωση.
Αργότερα ο Max Born έδωσε την εξήγηση ότι αφορά πιθανότητες, και μετά υιοθετήθηκε από την ερμηνεία της Κοπεγχάγης, Σημερα υπάρχουν πάνω από 18 ερμηνείες της εξίσωσης του Schrondinger.

Για τα υπόλοιπα θα πω το εξής: αν έχουμε ένα εργοστάσιο που παράγει 1 εκατομμύριο κουτιά με γάτες Schrondinger, η τελική κατάσταση θα είναι ότι το 50% των γατών θα είναι 100% νεκρές. :Wink:

----------


## nepomuk

> Ποιόν εννοείς; Εκείνον τον κουστουμάτο που μέμφεται τον Θεοφίλου για το "χοντράδες";
> 
> Αφού παρεξηγήθηκε με το "χοντράδες" γιατί δεν παρεμβαίνει νομικά να προστατέψει τον πελάτη του (συγγνώμη...συνεργάτη) από τη "δυσφήμιση" που υφίσταται εδώ μέσα;






Με ονοματα :  ο Σπηλιοπουλος ειναι συνεταιρος 50-50 στην πατεντα , εμφανιζεται παρα τω πλευρω του
ερευνητη σε ολες τις εκδηλωσεις  ,ειναι συνηγορος του , Καθηγητης Νομικης  και εφ οσον τα Ηλεκτρονικα θεωρουν 
τετελεσμενο το "Απατη"  ,τοτε  πρωτος ο Σπηλιοπουλος  πουλαει αερα κοπανιστο .
Δεν ειναι και πολυ αντρικο  να ριχνουμε ολο το αναθεμα  στον μουστακια  .

Οσον αφορα τον Θεοφιλου πυρηνικο φυσικο του Δημοκριτου  αν δεν  απατωμαι ,
πολλοι εδω μεσα   εχουν  τοσα ραματα για τη  γουνα του  βλεπε και Nick1974.
Κατ εμε συμπεριλαμβανεται  στους  μαιντανους - κραχτες ΠΖ  και μαλιστα  παρεσυρε
πολυ κοσμο.

Για το νομικο μερος  : Γιατι να πηγαινει  γυρευοντας  ο ΠΖ με τον συνεταιρο του ; 
Να με παει στο δικαστηριο  επειδη τον κατονομαζω    επωνυμως στο φορουμ του ως
Αλχημιστη ; Θα πρεπει να αποδειξει οτι δεν ειναι . Ευκολο το΄χεις;
Εφ'οσον  το  "ΔΙΑΣΠΟΡΑ ΨΕΥΔΩΝ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΩΝ - ΙΣΧΥΡΙΣΜΩΝ "  δεν περπατησε, 
καθονται  στα αυγα τους  , κανουνε  τη παπια  και διακινουνε τη πραματεια τους.

----------


## DGeorge

> εμμμ.... θεωρητικα μεσα απ τα αρθρα τα οποια εχουν κυκλοφορησει μεχρι τωρα στα επιστημονικα περιοδικα και τις σχετικες σελιδες ΑΥΤΟ ακριβως *υποσχονται* (οτι ουσιαστικα παιρνουν μετρησιμη υποσταση απειρες καταστασεις, αρα καθαρα αναλογικο).
> Οι δε εξισωσεις του Φουριε εχουν υποσταση στη σημερινη τεχνολογια οπου με 1 και 0 και μια σταθερη δειγματοληψια μετατρεπουμε το αναλογικο σε ψηφιακο, αλλα αν εχουμε ηδη στο σημα μας ολες τις ενδιαμεσες καταστασεις οπως *υποσχονται* οι κβαντικοι υπολογιστες ο Φουριε θα ναι ξεπερασμενος οσο κι ενας αμαξας του μεσαιωνα



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  Καλά έ; Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;
Εδώ κατάφερε η Intel να φτιάξει την πρώτη _CPU_ της, κι έγινε παγκόσμιο θέμα. Εδώ ο *Sinclair Cambridge Programmable*, ήταν ισχυρότερος σε υπολογιστική ισχύ, από το αστέρι της Intel!!!!




> εμμμ.... ο Φουριε θα ναι ξεπερασμενος οσο κι ενας αμαξας του μεσαιωνα



Επειδή οι παγκόσμια κοινότητα των Φυσικών, των Μαθηματικών κλπ σεβάστηκαν πάρα πολύ αυτούς, που πραγματικά καινοτόμησαν στην εποχή τους φρόντισαν, ώστε να μην ξεχαστούν ποτέ, δίνοντας τα ονόματά τους σε μονάδες μέτρησης.
Ψάξε να δεις, είτε στον Ηλεκτρολογικό, είτε στον Ηλεκτρονικό Τομέα, σε εξαρτήματα, φαινόμενα, κλπ πόσων "ξεχασμένων" Φυσικών, αναφέρεις προφέροντας (ακόμα και υποπολλαπλάσια των μονάδων, όπως π.χ. deci*Bel*).
Εσύ, ή ο κοινός κόσμος, μπορεί να έχει ξεχάσει....
Η Κοινότητα όμως δεν ξεχνά, αλλά σέβεται και θυμάται!!

----------


## nick1974

> Καλά έ; Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;
> Εδώ κατάφερε η Intel να φτιάξει την πρώτη _CPU_ της, κι έγινε παγκόσμιο θέμα. Εδώ ο *Sinclair Cambridge Programmable*, ήταν ισχυρότερος σε υπολογιστική ισχύ, από το αστέρι της Intel!!!!



Αυτες οι ιστοριες στο χωρο της τεχνολογιας ειναι τετριμενες. Στην αρχη ερχεται η υποσχεση, μετα η υλοποιηση ειναι κατωτερη της ηδη υπαρχουσας τεχνολογιας και καποια μερα φτανουν ειτε κοντα στην αρχικη υποσχεση ειτε απλως σε κατι διαφορετικο.
Το κοντινοτερο που μου ρχεται στο μυαλο ειναι η ιστορια με τις DDR4  :Biggrin: 





> Επειδή οι παγκόσμια κοινότητα των Φυσικών, των Μαθηματικών κλπ σεβάστηκαν πάρα πολύ αυτούς, που πραγματικά καινοτόμησαν στην εποχή τους φρόντισαν, ώστε να μην ξεχαστούν ποτέ, δίνοντας τα ονόματά τους σε μονάδες μέτρησης.
> Ψάξε να δεις, είτε στον Ηλεκτρολογικό, είτε στον Ηλεκτρονικό Τομέα, σε εξαρτήματα, φαινόμενα, κλπ πόσων "ξεχασμένων" Φυσικών, αναφέρεις προφέροντας (ακόμα και υποπολλαπλάσια των μονάδων, όπως π.χ. deci*Bel*).
> Εσύ, ή ο κοινός κόσμος, μπορεί να έχει ξεχάσει....
> Η Κοινότητα όμως δεν ξεχνά, αλλά σέβεται και θυμάται!!




νταξει, μαλλον το γραψα λιγο περιεργα και εδειχνε να "βιαζομαι" να ...ξεχαστει ο Φουριε :Lol:  
απλα μετεφερα απ τα αρθρα που κυκλοφορουν οτι με τους κβαντικους υπολογιστες (θεωρητικα συμφωνα με τις πληροφοριες και τις υποσχεσεις) οτι θα ειναι κατι εντελως ξεχωριστο ως προς τον θεμελιακο τροπο λειτουργειας

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ....Για το νομικο μερος  : Γιατι να πηγαινει  γυρευοντας  ο ΠΖ με τον συνεταιρο του ; 
> Να με παει στο δικαστηριο  επειδη τον κατονομαζω    επωνυμως στο φορουμ του ως
> Αλχημιστη ; Θα πρεπει να αποδειξει οτι δεν ειναι . Ευκολο το΄χεις;
> Εφ'οσον  το  "ΔΙΑΣΠΟΡΑ ΨΕΥΔΩΝ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΩΝ - ΙΣΧΥΡΙΣΜΩΝ "  δεν περπατησε, 
> καθονται  στα αυγα τους  , κανουνε  τη παπια  και διακινουνε τη πραματεια τους.



Αν και έχει γραφεί ξανά θα το επαναλάβω για όσους χάθηκαν ανάμεσα στις αναρτήσεις.

Στην περίπτωση που η "ομάδα" Ζωγράφου καταφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη για τους χαρακτηρισμούς (απάτη κλπ.) που υφίσταται, θα πρέπει να αποδείξει ενώπιον του δικαστηρίου ότι η "εφεύρεση" λειτουργεί πράγματι και οι κατηγορίες είναι πράγματι συκοφαντικές. 

Αφού η "ομάδα" διατείνεται ότι η "εφεύρεση" λειτουργεί δεν έχει παρά να το πράξει και να δικαιωθεί.

Αν όμως δεν καταφέρει να το αποδείξει, εκτός του ότι η όλη υπόθεση χαρακτηρίζεται ως απάτη και με τη δικαστική βούλα, θα έχει κατόπιν να αντιμετωπίσει τις αγωγές για ψευδή καταμύνηση και τα σχετικά.

Από τη μέχρι τώρα στάση τους, και χωρίς να καταφύγουμε σε διανοητικές ασκήσεις φυσικής και ηλεκτρονικών, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η υπόθεση στο σύνολό της είναι απάτη. Αυτό που μένει να μάθουμε είναι σε τι ακριβώς αποσκοπεί.

----------


## nepomuk

> Από τη μέχρι τώρα στάση τους, και χωρίς να καταφύγουμε σε διανοητικές ασκήσεις φυσικής και ηλεκτρονικών, 
> το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η υπόθεση στο σύνολό της είναι απάτη. Αυτό που μένει να μάθουμε είναι σε τι ακριβώς αποσκοπεί.




Το αλχημιστης με πασα επιεικεια και εξαντλωντας το οριο Ανοχης στο "αλλοπαρμενο".
Δεν θα μασησω τα λογια  μου . Παμε στην απατη  , δηλ στο ειδος ..

Οποιος εχει τη μυγα μυγιαζεται , δηλ στην αρχη  μου βγηκε ενα "Υπουλο Δραχμιστικο Κινημα " ..
Ο βουτηχτης  Τηλεμαχος  Ιγγλεσης  που επαιζε στο Beradio συμφεροντων της οικογενειας ΠΖ καπως
το συντηρησε  ,αλλα  χαθηκε κι αυτος   , ισως εκτελει βαθεια καταδυση , καπου στην Αφρικη ως μισθοφορος.

Βλεποντας τις  κωλοτουμπες του Μακη του Πατρονου ,του προαγωγου και τα πολιτικα του παιγνιδια  ,
- δες  πχ την Αγιογραφια του πρωθ/γου , ενω μολις πριν τον εφτυνε -  ολο αυτο   σκοπο ειχε
να εμπλακει  στο πολιτικο παιγνιο και καθυστερησε  διοτι οι εκλογες πανε στην ωρα τους .
Ας δουμε  και τις  ιστοριες με τους 2  χοντρους και πως  παιζει ο Ζουγκλας  ..  χμ πολυ μπερδεμενο .

At the end of the day  ολα  αυτα  ισως ειναι  αποκυηματα της  φαντασιας   μου  .
Απλη η εξηγηση :  Ειναι  ενα  τεραστιο Σπαμ  , μια  μπαρουφα , μπαλαφαρα  , για  να  διατηρουνται 
στον αφρο επαγγελματικα  οι πρωταγωνιστες  , του   φιλντιση και εεφ   μεσα  .

Ο παπ  ξεπουλαει τα ζυμαρικα  του , ο  σωτηρης τονωνει  το επαγγελματικο του προφιλ με τα κβαντομηχανικα  ..
τι λε   ρε παιδι μου ,  αλα  της  ο Σωτηρης   .. εχει  στριμωξει εδω καθηγηταδες με τις  μπλοφες του ..,
η οικογενεια  Ζ εγινε διασημη , οπου πανε   παντου  ανοικτες  πορτες  πχ  βλεπε  γραφειοκρατια  .. αντε να 
καθαρισεις  , ενα  επιχειρηματικο ντηλ  μπορει να  κολησει σε  ενα  κομα   του δημοσιου και σε μια   στριμενη προισταμενη  κτλπ .
Ο δικολαβος  , αν διατηρει  γραφειο στην ελλαδα  , διωχνει πελατες ,  ο seismic  με την οικοδομη πεθαμενη ,
δεν προλαβαινει να καλουπωνει , ο Αιγινητης περασε νομοσχεδιο για τους ενεργειακους  συνεταιρισμους  ,    κοκ  ...

Τα Ηλεκτρονικα  τελος ,  ελεω ΠΖ  θριαμβευουν στο διαδικτυακο  στερεωμα  , ο δοκτωρ  FreeEnergy  ξεσκιζεται στα ιδιαιτερα 
και με αυξημενη ταριφα  , απευθυνομενος σε εισοδηματικα  ανωτερες  ταξεις    και στο τελος  μενουν κατι ρεστα  ..
Οποιος  θελει ας  συμπληρωσει .

----------


## Sot pap

> Αν και έχει γραφεί ξανά θα το επαναλάβω για όσους χάθηκαν ανάμεσα στις αναρτήσεις.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση που η "ομάδα" Ζωγράφου καταφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη για τους χαρακτηρισμούς (απάτη κλπ.) που υφίσταται, θα πρέπει να αποδείξει ενώπιον του δικαστηρίου ότι η "εφεύρεση" λειτουργεί πράγματι και οι κατηγορίες είναι πράγματι συκοφαντικές. 
> 
> Αφού η "ομάδα" διατείνεται ότι η "εφεύρεση" λειτουργεί δεν έχει παρά να το πράξει και να δικαιωθεί.
> 
> Αν όμως δεν καταφέρει να το αποδείξει, εκτός του ότι η όλη υπόθεση χαρακτηρίζεται ως απάτη και με τη δικαστική βούλα, θα έχει κατόπιν να αντιμετωπίσει τις αγωγές για ψευδή καταμύνηση και τα σχετικά.
> 
> Από τη μέχρι τώρα στάση τους, και χωρίς να καταφύγουμε σε διανοητικές ασκήσεις φυσικής και ηλεκτρονικών, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η υπόθεση στο σύνολό της είναι απάτη. Αυτό που μένει να μάθουμε είναι σε τι ακριβώς αποσκοπεί.



Οπότε σε ένα δικαστήριο θα υπάρξει η πλήρη αποσυναρμολόγηση, και μετά θα πέσουν βροχή οι μυνήσεις!
Σαν να λέμε πως γάτα του Σροντιγκερ θα έχει μέγιστη ενέργεια στην ενδιάμεση ημιθανή κατάσταση, παραβιάζοντας την ΑΔΕ στην συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση!

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Οπότε σε ένα δικαστήριο θα υπάρξει η πλήρη αποσυναρμολόγηση, και μετά θα πέσουν βροχή οι μυνήσεις!
> Σαν να λέμε πως γάτα του Σροντιγκερ θα έχει μέγιστη ενέργεια στην ενδιάμεση ημιθανή κατάσταση, παραβιάζοντας την ΑΔΕ στην συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση!



Μα δεν χρειάζεται αποσυναρμολόγηση. Ένας απλός λειτουργικός έλεγχος με αξιόπιστα όργανα χρειάζεται, όπως έχει προταθεί τόσες φορές εδώ μέσα.

Όσο για τη γάτα μην ανησυχείς. Θα βρίσκεται και νεκρή και ζωντανή μέχρι να βρεθεί ένα ΝΟΗΜΟΝ ον να την παρατηρήσει για να βρεθεί σε μια από τις δυο καταστάσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οπότε σε ένα δικαστήριο θα υπάρξει η πλήρη αποσυναρμολόγηση, και μετά θα πέσουν βροχή οι μυνήσεις!



Είσαι λάθος , δεν χρειάζεται η πλήρη αποσυναρμολόγηση (ως σεβασμός προς το απόρρητο ) , αλλά θα βρεθούν έτσι κι αλλιώς πίσω από τα σίδερα από δεύτερες ασήμαντες πρακτικές λεπτομέρειες που δεν στέκουν και είναι ψευδείς (π.χ. την τάχα αναρρόφηση κενού που έκανε στην συσκευή με κάποιο κομπρεσέρ και μανόμετρα που ήταν λάθος συνδεδεμένα ως προς την σωστή πρακτική του κενού ).
Ο κανόνας είναι απλός , όταν κάποιος σου πουλάει έστω μια φορά απάτη , το ίδιο θα ισχύει και στα υπόλοιπα .

----------


## nick1974

> Μα δεν χρειάζεται αποσυναρμολόγηση. Ένας απλός λειτουργικός έλεγχος με αξιόπιστα όργανα χρειάζεται, όπως έχει προταθεί τόσες φορές εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Όσο για τη γάτα μην ανησυχείς. Θα βρίσκεται και νεκρή και ζωντανή μέχρι να βρεθεί ένα ΝΟΗΜΟΝ ον να την παρατηρήσει για να βρεθεί σε μια από τις δυο καταστάσεις.



αυτοι νομιζουν πως οι δοκιμες συσκευων και οι μετρησεις γινονται με πινακακια και φωτακια και μαλακιουλες που τους δειχνει ο ζαβος





> Είσαι λάθος , δεν χρειάζεται η πλήρη αποσυναρμολόγηση (ως σεβασμός προς το απόρρητο ) , αλλά θα βρεθούν έτσι κι αλλιώς πίσω από τα σίδερα από δεύτερες ασήμαντες πρακτικές λεπτομέρειες που δεν στέκουν και είναι ψευδείς (π.χ. την τάχα αναρρόφηση κενού που έκανε στην συσκευή με κάποιο κομπρεσέρ και μανόμετρα που ήταν λάθος συνδεδεμένα ως προς την σωστή πρακτική του κενού ).



πισω απ τα σιδερα δε νομιζω, κανα προστιμο και τα εξοδα της δικης (εκτος κι αν αναφερθουν οι συχνοτητες καρκινηκων κυτταρων) αλλα οτι θα γινει εντελως ρεζιλι οταν κριθει ενοχος ειναι αρκετο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> πισω απ τα σιδερα δε νομιζω, κανα προστιμο και τα εξοδα της δικης (εκτος κι αν αναφερθουν οι συχνοτητες καρκινηκων κυτταρων) αλλα οτι θα γινει εντελως ρεζιλι οταν κριθει ενοχος ειναι αρκετο



Καμιά φορά το δικαστήριο αποφασίζει για το μέγεθος της ποινής ανάλογα με το βάθος του βρώμικου παιχνιδιού που παίζεται και έχουν φανεί οι σοβαρές προθέσεις και στόχοι τους .
Ο μουστάκιας θα έχει σίγουρα τα καλύτερα ελαφρυντικά ίσως λόγο ηλικίας , αλλά αν συμμετέχουν με τους ίδιους ισχυρισμούς και η ομάδα του , για αυτούς προβλέπω να κλάψουν μανάδες .

----------


## nick1974

> Προσπάθησα να βάλω μια σχετικά μικρή εικόνα (πάκο από EURO) ως απάντηση στην τελευταία σου ερώτηση, αλλά δυστυχώς το 'σύστημα' δεν την δέχτηκε.
> Πάντως η απάντηση και αλλιώς είναι: "Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη!"
> Δεν ξέρω αν σε κάλυψα....



Οκ δειχνει πως αποσκοπει πραγματι στα πολλα λεφτα, γι αυτο και ηθελε να φαει απ το Εθνικης Αμυνας, αλλα ρε γαμωτο εχω σκαλωσει σε ενα πραγμα, και το λεω και θα το ξαναλεω: ενας ανθρωπος που παει για μια σοβαρη και γερη μπαζα πρεπει να ναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ σοβαρος επαγγελματιας, να στησει ενα σωστο και σοβαρο κολπο που να μπορει να ξεγελασει ειδικους (οι μαιντανοι δε ποιανονται), να εχει ενα επαγγελματικο image, να ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΙ στο κολπο του (οχι, οι τενεκεδες και τα σκουπιδια απ το παζαρι ΠΑΡΑ-ειναι low budget για να πει οτι στοχευει να δαγκωσει καποιον μεγαλο, ποσο μαλλον το ιδιο το κρατος), και προπαντων αφου το κολπο γινεται με βαση καποια τεχνολογια ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ, και ετοιμος να αντιμετωπισει καθε πιθανη ερωτηση απο ειδικους.
Αν ο ...οποιος τεσπα ειναι ο διοργανωτης αυτης της μπουρδας (γιατι ο ζαβος δε μου γεμιζει το ματι για κατι τετοιο... απλα κομπαρσος ειναι... η μαλλον κατι σαν τον ΠΙΟΥ), οχι να ηταν υπερεγκεφαλος αλλα να ειχε ενα νορμαλ IQ, θα ειχε βρει για πρωταγωνιστη καποιον σοβαρο ανθρωπο, ισως κατα προτιμηση καθηγητη ωστε να χει και αριστες θεωρητικες βασεις (ισως καλυτερα μια ομαδα 2-3 ανθρωπων που να εξασφαλιζει ακομη μεγαλυτερη αξιοπιστια), που ναι μεν να εχει την ανεση να δρασει "εγκληματικα" αλλα οχι ενα διεφθαρμενο φτωχοδιαβολο που απο μακρυα κανει μπαμ οτι ειναι φιδεμπορας.
Δε συζηταω για τις συσκευες και τα εργαστηρια πως θα επρεπε να ναι...
Με λιγα λογια, ΟΝΤΩΣ ο διοργανωτης αυτης της μπουρδας τελικα αποσκοπει σε λεφτα? Η μηπως θελει να αποκτησει πολιτικη δυναμη και μια στρατια ηλιθιων? (και θελει μονο ηλιθιους γι αυτο και το στησε ετσι με τοσο ηλιθιο τρυπιο σεναριο και σκηνοθεσια και με αυτο τον ημιαχρηστο τσαπατσουλη πρωταγωνιστη)

----------

nestoras (23-10-18)

----------


## rama

Τα πράγματα μπορεί να σοβαρέψουν πολύ σε δικαστήριο αν τεθεί ζήτημα οτι προσπάθησαν να δαγκώσουν χρήμα και από το υπουργείο εθνικής άμυνας.

----------

Κυριακίδης (23-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Τα πράγματα μπορεί να σοβαρέψουν πολύ σε δικαστήριο αν τεθεί ζήτημα οτι προσπάθησαν να δαγκώσουν χρήμα και από το υπουργείο εθνικής άμυνας.



γι αυτο μιλαει διαρκως για οξειδαναγωγιση και μεταλλα...
Αν του τυχει μια στραβη θα πληρωσει καποιον που να ξερει απο μπαταριες (γιατι αυτος ο στουρνος δε ξερει την τυφλα του), θα του φτιαξει μια χημικη μπαταρια μεσα στα τσακνοτσουκαλα του και θα πει "εγω αυτο εφτιαξα, και το θεωρω εξωγηινη τεχνολογια που δεν υπαρχει ουτε εχει ξαναγινει" και θα αθωωθει ως ασχετος που ανακαλυψε τον τροχο χωρις να ξερει πως εχει ηδη ανακαλυφθει

----------

Κυριακίδης (23-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Τα πράγματα μπορεί να σοβαρέψουν πολύ σε δικαστήριο αν τεθεί ζήτημα οτι προσπάθησαν να δαγκώσουν χρήμα και από το υπουργείο εθνικής άμυνας.





Σε μια τετοια περιπτωση δεν θα ειναι και αρμοδιοι του υεθα στο κολπο ; Λιγα εχουν γινει ; 
Ποιος σεβεται το δημοσιο χρημα ; 
  Αν ειναι ετσι χαλαλι του και μαγκια του ,  που τα τρωει , συντρωγει δηλ με  επαγγελματιες .
Το ποπολο να μη δαγκωσει  και κανενα  φουκαρα .
Ο σπηλιοπουλος δεν ειναι μονο γλαστρα και διακοσμητικος ,  Νομικα  η ομαδα ΠΖ  ειναι καλυμενη   99,9% , 
μονο ενας τρελλος  θα προσεφευγε στη διακαιοσυνη και παλι  δεν θα ειχε καμμια τυχη με βαση τα μεχρι τωρα γνωστα

----------


## nick1974

> Σε μια τετοια περιπτωση δεν θα ειναι και αρμοδιοι του υεθα στο κολπο ; Λιγα εχουν γινει ;



τι εγινε? 
απ οσο γνωριζω τον αδειασαν και εφυγε με την ουρα στα σκελια





> Αν ειναι ετσι χαλαλι του και μαγκια του ,  που τα τρωει , συντρωγει δηλ με  επαγγελματιες .
> Το ποπολο να μη δαγκωσει  και κανενα  φουκαρα .



προσωπικα δε μου καιγεται καρφι ποιον θα δαγκωσει, ΑΛΛΑ, οχι μ αυτο τον τροπο εξευτελιζοντας τις επιστημες, τη Φυσικη, τα Ηλεκτρονικα, τους Ηλεκτρονικους και προαγοντας ψευδοεπιστημη, και πανω απ ολα οχι υποτιμοντας τοσο την ανθρωπινη νοημοσυνη και τον ανθρωπινο πολιτισμο και τις γνωσεις που εχουμε αποκτησει ως ειδος.





> Ο σπηλιοπουλος δεν ειναι μονο γλαστρα και διακοσμητικος ,  Νομικα  η ομαδα ΠΖ  ειναι καλυμενη   99,9% ,



δε ξερω τι ειναι ο τυπος, αλλα μου βγαζει αντιπαθεια. Εχει στυλακι τυπου που "σερνεται" και προσωπικα μου ειναι εμετικοι τετοιοι τυποι. μπορει να ναι απλα το στυλ του, δε ξερω, αλλα αφου ειναι συμετοχος σ αυτη την απατη δε νομιζω να πεφτω και πολυ εξω.
Παντως αν ειναι τοσο καλος στα δικηγορικα οσο καλοι ειναι οι υπολοιποι της ομαδας ζαβου σε οτι υποτειθεται πως ειναι τους βλεπω ολους μαζι να σπανε πετρες  :Lol:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τα πράγματα μπορεί να σοβαρέψουν πολύ σε δικαστήριο αν τεθεί ζήτημα οτι προσπάθησαν να δαγκώσουν χρήμα και από το υπουργείο εθνικής άμυνας.



Ποτέ δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός τους  :Smile:  "Χρησιμοποίησαν" ( προσοχή στα εισαγωγικά ) το υπουργείο άμυνας για να ...έχουν να λένε μετά! Το ότι ακόμη και τώρα ( 2 χρόνια μετά ) κάποιοι έχουν ...υποψίες ότι ...λές να... μπορεί και να... ίσως ...φαγώθηκαν λεφτά από το υπουργείο άμυνας είναι κέρδος για αυτούς! Δια στόματος απατεώνα Ζωγράφου μάθαμε ότι του ζήτησαν ...να ανοίξει τη συσκευή και αυτός είπε ...όχι δεν την ανοίγω εδώ θα την ανοίξω στη zougla tv! Τώρα τι λέτε; Πήγαν να ...φάνε λεφτά από το υπουργείο άμυνας; Θα συμφωνήσω με τον nick1974 . Αν τα λεφτά ήταν ο σκοπός τους θα έβαζαν ένα πραγματικό επιστήμονα μπροστά με μια ...καλοστημένη απάτη και όχι αλουμινοταινία. Μπορεί κάτι να ήθελαν να κάνουν με το κίνημα "Μεσόγειος" αλλά δεν τους ...βγήκε. Το όλο θέμα βάλτωσε...

Προσθήκη: Έχετε διαβάσει την ...ιδρυτική διακύρηξη του κινήματος "Μεσόγειος"; Αν όχι ορίστε: https://www.zougla.gr/file.ashx?fid=1909980 Ερωτήσεις κρίσεως:
*Ποιός δημιούργησε το κίνημα "Μεσόγειος¨;**Πόσο ...μοιάζει το κίνημα "Μεσόγειος" με το κίνημα Σώρρα;*
Αν έχετε το κουράγιο διάβαστε το PDF... Μάλλον για μαζικό κίνημα το πήγαιναν, άποψή μου είναι ότι μπορεί και να ζητούσαν και καμιά συνδρομούλα, είδαν τι έγινε με τον Σώρρα και το άφησαν να βαλτώσει γιατί φοβήθηκαν.

----------


## Sot pap

> Είσαι λάθος , δεν χρειάζεται η πλήρη αποσυναρμολόγηση (ως σεβασμός προς το απόρρητο ) , αλλά θα βρεθούν έτσι κι αλλιώς πίσω από τα σίδερα από δεύτερες ασήμαντες πρακτικές λεπτομέρειες που δεν στέκουν και είναι ψευδείς (π.χ. την τάχα αναρρόφηση κενού που έκανε στην συσκευή με κάποιο κομπρεσέρ και μανόμετρα που ήταν λάθος συνδεδεμένα ως προς την σωστή πρακτική του κενού ).
> Ο κανόνας είναι απλός , όταν κάποιος σου πουλάει έστω μια φορά απάτη , το ίδιο θα ισχύει και στα υπόλοιπα .



Αναρρόφηση κενού δεν έκανε, η συσκευή βρισκόταν σε -20 psi πίεση (Δεν μπορεί να είναι bar ), προσέφερε ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα. Ο τρόπος διάρθρωσης της συσκευής δεν δικαιολογεί bar.
Νομίζω τα μπέρδεψε στην αναγωγή από psi σε bar, και μέγα σφάλμα που κανείς παριστάμενος δεν το διόρθωσε.

----------


## Sot pap

> Μα δεν χρειάζεται αποσυναρμολόγηση. Ένας απλός λειτουργικός έλεγχος με αξιόπιστα όργανα χρειάζεται, όπως έχει προταθεί τόσες φορές εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Όσο για τη γάτα μην ανησυχείς. Θα βρίσκεται και νεκρή και ζωντανή μέχρι να βρεθεί ένα ΝΟΗΜΟΝ ον να την παρατηρήσει για να βρεθεί σε μια από τις δυο καταστάσεις.



Ένα νόημον ον του μέλλοντος, θα γελάει με τις ποντικότρυπες που έφτιαχναν οι προγόνοι του για να διεισδύσουν στον πύρηνα όταν μπορούσαν το επιτύχουν μέσω εξαναγκασμένων ταλαντώσεων..

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ένα νόημον ον του μέλλοντος, θα γελάει με τις *ποντικότρυπες που έφτιαχναν οι προγόνοι του για να διεισδύσουν στον πύρηνα* όταν μπορούσαν το επιτύχουν μέσω εξαναγκασμένων ταλαντώσεων..



Το τονισμένο να υποθέσω ότι αναφέρεται στους επιταχυντές σωματιδίων όπως το CERN; Εκτός από τον βιασμό της κβαντομηχανικής κύριε Sot Pap κάνετε και πλακίτσα τωρα με το μεγαλύτερο πείραμα ερευνητικής φυσικής στον πλανήτη; Και γιατί; Για να στηρίξετε την απόλυτη βλακεία Ζωγράφου; Εντάξει... δεν λέω ότι το CERN είναι και κανένα ..ιερό μέρος αλλά λίγο ...ντροπή όταν το συγκρίνεις με τις βλακείες που προσπαθείς ανεπιτυχώς να στηρίξεις! Ότι γίνεται στο CERN κύριε Sot Pap είναι καλά ελεγμένο, επαναλαμβανόμενο, με πολές πάρα πολές δημοσιεύσεις και το πιο σημαντικό; Δεν περιμένει ...πατέντα! Από την άλλη ο άσχετος απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος κόλλησε με αλουμινοταινία τενεκέδες και ευαγγελίζετε το ...τέλος των υδρογονανθράκων και τη σωτηρία του πλανήτη; Έχετε γράψει / υποστηρίξει απίστευτα πράγματα εδώ. Πράγματα που δεν στεκονται πουθενά. Ελπίζω τα ...νοήμονα όντα του μέλλοντος να συνεχίσουν να ανοίγουν ...ποντικότρυπες του στυλ CERN γιατί μόνο έτσι θα προχωρήσει η *επιστήμη*! Με τις βλακείες του άσχετου Ζωγράφου και τα δικά σας ...κβαντομηχανικά ζιγκ-ζαγκ μόνο η *ψευδοεπιστήμη* γιγαντώνεται!

----------


## George Pap

ΟΙΚΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ 5KW. 
Η ετήσια κατανάλωση ρεύματος στη χώρα μας είναι 50 TWh. 
Γύρω στις 23 TWh καταναλώνουν τα 4.200.000 νοικοκυριά. Δηλαδή η ημερήσια κατανάλωση είναι περίπου 15 KWh. Αν λοιπόν εγκατασταθούν συσκευές των 5 KW και δουλεύουν 6 ώρες την ημέρα θα έχουν το ρεύμα τους τζάμπα και τα υπόλοιπα 15 KW θα τα αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ, όπως γινόταν με τα φωτοβολταϊκά ή άλλος πάροχος, ιδιώτης ή δημόσιος.
Έτσι με 6 ώρες λειτουργίας έχουμε ενεργειακή αυτάρκεια στην χώρα, το οποίο σημαίνει:
1.	Απεξάρτηση από πετρέλαιο, 
2.	Εξοικονόμηση πόρων από πρόστιμα λόγω λιγνίτη, 
3.	Αρνητικό αποτύπωμα άνθρακα, το οποίο μπορούμε να το πουλήσουμε 
4.	Επί πλέον εισόδημα για τα νοικοκυριά. 
5.	Ηλεκτροδότηση σε όλα τα νησιά
6.	Ηλεκτροδότηση στην τελευταία στάνη στο πιο απομακρυσμένο βουνό
7.	Γεωτρήσεις παντού
8.	Μικρές μονάδες αφαλάτωσης σε άνυνδρα νησιά
9.	Ο καθένας θα μπορεί να έχει τον κήπο του ή το θερμοκήπιό του
10.	Αν οι συσκευές δουλεύουν 12 ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο μπορούν να διατεθούν άλλες 50 TWh για εξαγωγές ενέργειας κ.ο.κ
11.	Κλπ, κλπ, η λίστα είναι ατελείωτη!

Προτεραιότητα σύνδεσης θα πρέπει να έχουν τα νοικοκυριά χωρίς ρεύμα, τα οποία θα εξοφλήσουν την αγορά της συσκευής με την πώληση του επί πλέον ρεύματος. 
Για την διαχείριση του συστήματος έχουν αναπτυχθεί έξυπνα συστήματα, μεταξύ αυτών και ο δικός μας Λευτέρης Τσουκαλάς, παρ’ όλο που ο συγκεκριμένος είναι σε λάθος δρόμο, μια και προωθεί λάθος ενέργεια. Ίσως δεν γνωρίζει την δουλειά του Πέτρου.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7mUU9AQ110

Η παραγωγή αυτών των μονάδων των 5 KW θα γίνεται κάθετα στην Ελλάδα, όπως έχει υποσχεθεί ο Εφευρέτης.
Μία μονάδα θα μπορεί να φτιάχνει τις πολυμερικές μεβράνες μια και ακόμη είναι ακριβές. Εδώ μπορούν να βοηθήσουν τα πανεπιστήμια Πατρών και Κρήτης, τα οποία έχουν κάνει πολύ σοβαρή δουλειά στον τομέα αυτόν, πάντα υπό την καθοδήγηση του ΠΖ.
Άλλη μονάδα θα μπορούσε να κατασκευάζει τα χυτά και την επιμετάλλωσή τους με Πλατίνα. Γνωρίζω μια τέτοια, τα Χυτήρια Ηπείρου, μια μονάδα πρότυπο, πρώην προμηθευτής της ΕΒΟ, με εξαγωγές χυτών στην Γερμανία, που την καταλήστευσαν διάφοροι επιτήδειοι και βρέθηκαν οι εργαζόμενοι στον δρόμο.
Μια Τρίτη μονάδα θα κατασκεύαζε τα μέταλλα και άλλες θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν την συναρμολόγηση.

----------


## nepomuk

Καλα Κρασια κ Παπ , αυτα  μας  τα  λες   εδω και 3 χρονια , κατι αλλο ;  
Οχι μονο   τσαμπα διαφημιση  εδω , Δωσε κανα τιπ ..

Τι καλα που θατανε  ναμασταν παντοτινα Νεοι ,Ωραιοι ,Πλουσιοι , Υγιεις και
με υψηλη Μορφωση - Ευφυια .Ποιος λεει οχι ..

ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ  ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ .

Edit : ΤΛΧ  πες μας για το φυσικο ενζυμο "Σερραπεπταση" ,κανει καλο στα νεφρα ;
αυξανει τη Λιμπιντο; 

Edit2 : Ειναι βαρεια η Καλογερικη ; Γι αυτο σε πηρε ο πονος για τη σωτηρια του πλανητη ;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αναρρόφηση κενού δεν έκανε, η συσκευή βρισκόταν σε -20 psi πίεση (Δεν μπορεί να είναι bar ), προσέφερε ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα.



Αν τα γραπτά μένουν τα βίντεο ...ξεφτιλίζουν άραγε;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ps1R03WqM&t=4923
[ _Ακολουθεί πιστή απομαγνητοφώνηση. Η δομή είναι: σύνδεσμος στο ακριβές σημείο του βίντεο και από κάτω η απομαγνητοφώνηση. Αν νομίζετε κύριε Sot Pap ότι είναι ...αποσπασματικά και δεν μεταδίδουν το νόημα δείτε το βίντεο ολόκληρο. Σας προκαλώ!_]
*Απατεώνας:* "Τώρα θα γίνει εξαέρ... θα βγάλω την πίεση γιατί έχει μέσα 20 bar εδώ. Ο Νίκος ( Σημείωση: μάλλον ο Γκλιάτης ) ξέρει..."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ps1R03WqM&t=5006
*Δημοσιογράφος:* "Λοιπόν τι θα κάνετε εκεί; Θα εκτονώσετε..."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ps1R03WqM&t=5023
*Απατεώνας:* "Ναι, ναι. Αν βάλετε εδώ το χέρι σας τώρα αρχίζει η εκτόνωση..."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ps1R03WqM&t=5082
*Γκλιάτης:* "Για να καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται. Μέσα στο μηχάνημα εκεί πέρα..."
*Απατεώνας:* "Υπάρχει πίεση"
*Γκλιάτης:* "..στην πρωτότυπη κατασκευή υπάρχει πίεση. Η φιάλη εκεί είναι άδεια"
*Απατεώνας:* "Ναι απορροφεί τώρα!"

Τελικά κι αυτό που λέτε για ...μείον 20 psi είναι ( πάλι; ) δικιά σας άποψη; Γιατί επιμένετε να αλλάζετε την απάτη Ζωγράφου; Θα ρωτήσω για πολλοστή φορά; Τι ακριβώς στηρίζετε / υπερασπίζεστε εδώ; Η ...δικιά σας άποψη δεν μας ενδιαφέρει στο παρόν νήμα! Κάντε μια καινούργια ανάρτηση να συζητήσουμε τις κβαντομηχανικές ...κολοτούμπες σας. Εδώ αποδομούμε ( μαζί κι εσείς! ) την απάτη Ζωγράφου! Γιατί συνέχεια αλλάζετε τα λεγόμενα του πανμέγιστου ( απατεώνα ) και άσχετου ( από φυσική ) Ζωγράφου;

----------

kioan (24-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ΟΙΚΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ 5KW. 
> *Μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα ... άλλα λόγια να αγαπιώμαστε μπλα μπλα δεν απαντώ αφού δεν ξέρω τι να απαντήσω στις απορίες / ερωτήσεις σας Μπλα μπλα* *αφήστε με ήσυχο είπαμε δεν ξέρω μπλα μπλα μπλα σωτηρία της πατρίδας μπλα μπλα μπλα*



Οι φωταγωγήσεις μνημείων και ηλεκτροδότηση νησιών, τα 250KW, τα 100KW, τα 50KW έγιναν ...5;

----------


## VaselPi

*Λίγα λόγια για το «**cavity** κρίσιμων γεωμετρικών διαστάσεων», που ως φράση απαντάται σε πολλά ποστ*. 
Ο Π.Ζ την επικαλέστηκε προκειμένου να στηρίξει το ενεργειακό μέρος της ιδέας του: «Διάσπαση των μορίων του νερού με ραδιοκύματα, σε συνθήκες συντονισμού των μορίων». Καθώς οι γνώσεις του στη Φυσική ήταν-είναι προβληματικές, την ιδέα αυτή την πίστεψε και την πιστεύει βαθειά. Όλες οι απάτες και ενέργειες που είχαν γίνει, έγιναν για να κατακυρωθεί αυτή η ιδέα στο όνομά του. 

*Στο θέμα μας, το «**cavity**».*
Όπως και στα θέματα Φυσικής, και στο ενεργειακό μέρος της ιδέας η σκέψη ήταν απλοϊκή: 

«Το ισχυρό ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο, που θα μου διασπάσει το νερό, θα το δημιουργήσω σε ένα _ηλεκτρομαγνητικό αντηχείο_ με μεγάλο *Q* (συντελεστής ποιότητας)». 

Αυτό είναι το «cavity». 
Στο αντηχείο, το *Q* άνετα μπορεί να γίνει 100.
Οι γεωμετρικές του διαστάσεις άμεσα συνδέονται με τη συχνότητα συντονισμού, στην οποία θέλουμε το «αντηχείο να αντηχήσει». Από εδώ και η φράση: _κρίσιμων γεωμετρικών διαστάσεων_. Επομένως, πρόκειται για ηλεκτρομαγνητικό αντηχείο συγκεκριμένων διαστάσεων, όπου η ένταση του ηλεκτρικού πεδίου είναι *Q* φορές μεγαλύτερη από αυτή της πηγής.
Που είναι το λάθος του; Στο ότι συγχέει τα βαττ με τα βολτ. Στο αντηχείο, αυτό που κερδίζεται είναι τα βολτ (σωστότερα, V/cm) και όχι τα βαττ, διότι η ένταση των δύο πεδίων είναι όντως *Q* φορές υψηλότερη, αλλά στο βαθμό που έχει μικρές απώλειες. Έτσι και φορτωθεί με κάποιο φορτίο που προκαλεί απώλειες, το *Q* αμέσως θα μειωθεί - θα μειωθούν και οι εντάσεις των δύο πεδίων. Αν απαιτούνται *Α* βαττ για τη διάσπαση του νερού (ενέργεια για μονάδα μάζας σε μονάδα χρόνου), είναι αδιάφορο αν αυτά καταβάλλονται με ή δίχως το αντηχείο συντονισμού. 

Σε ένα από τα βίντεο, όπου ο Π.Ζ. ανοίγει την «καρδιά του αντιδραστήρα ψυχρής καύσης», διακρίνονται 6 ηλεκτρομαγνητικά αντηχεία, επαργυρωμένα εσωτερικά, με τα 6 piston capacitor στο κέντρο, για συντονισμό. Μάλλον αυτά εννοεί. Αλλά τα αντηχεία αυτά είναι των 10 GHz, όπως τα βλέπω. Το ότι η συχνότητα πρέπει να είναι 100 THz - το γνώριζε. Προς τι η επίδειξη της μηχανουργικής κατασκευής, της «καρδιάς», που λειτουργεί στα 10 GHz; Από την άλλη, είναι τρελό στα αντηχεία αυτά να εισάγεται νερό! Τα πάντα θα αποσυντονιστούν, αλλά θα καταστραφεί και η επαργύρωση. Επίσης, σε τι εδώ χρησιμεύουν οι «πολυμερείς μεμβράνες»; Στο *Q* μόνο ζημιά θα κάνουν. Να την πω την κακία; Μάλλον για να δημιουργηθεί στον κόσμο η εντύπωση ότι κατασκεύασε νέου τύπου fuel cell, το fuel cell συντονισμού! Μένει να μας εξηγήσει, γιατί την «καρδιά» τη δουλεύει στα 10 GHz, συχνότητα που είναι 10000 φορές μικρότερη των 100 THz;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> *Λίγα λόγια για το «**cavity** κρίσιμων γεωμετρικών διαστάσεων», που ως φράση απαντάται σε πολλά ποστ*.



Βασίλειε, το cavity κατά Ζωγράφο είναι ένα απλό πλαστικό δοχείο. Το οποίο δοχείο είναι κατασκευασμένο από ...ειδικό μέταλλο για να αντέχει τις ...μεγάλες πιέσεις.

----------


## osek

> ΟΙΚΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ 5KW. κλπ



Φτου κι από την αρχή.
1. Πόσο θα κοστίζει μια τέτοια συσκευή;
2. Τί πιστοποίηση θα έχει;
3. Υπάρχει πρωτότυπο που να έχει μετρηθεί και δίνει στην έξοδο (με φορτίο) τέτοια ισχύ;
4. Τα μέταλλα κάθε πόσο θα θέλουν αντικατάσταση; Και ποιο το κόστος τους;
5. Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο κόλλημα; Γιατί δεν προχωράει; 

Υ.Γ. Κι εγώ έχω στα σκαριά μια χρονομηχανή. Πιστεύω δεν θα μου πάρει πολύ ακόμη. Μια καλή χρηματοδότηση να μου κάτσει μόνο...

----------

kioan (24-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Φτου κι από την αρχή.
> 1. Πόσο θα κοστίζει μια τέτοια συσκευή; (* 0 ευρώ* )
> 2. Τί πιστοποίηση θα έχει; ( *Να την ελέξουν; Δεν φτάνει που την ...άνοιξε στο zougla tv;* )
> 3. Υπάρχει πρωτότυπο που να έχει μετρηθεί και δίνει στην έξοδο (με φορτίο) τέτοια ισχύ; (* Ναι. Αλλά... Ναι. Κοίταξε τώρα... Ναι. Φορτίο; Τι είν' ετούτο;* )
> 4. Τα μέταλλα κάθε πόσο θα θέλουν αντικατάσταση; Και ποιο το κόστος τους; ( *Ποτέ. 0 ευρώ. Δεν υπάρχει αυτό το μίγμα μετάλων. Είναι μια ευφάνταστη κοτσάνα για να ...βγαίνουν τα νούμερα για την διάσπαση του δεσμού του υδρογόνου* )
> 5. Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο κόλλημα; Γιατί δεν προχωράει; ( *Τι να προχωρήσει ακριβώς; Δεν ξέρεις ότι είναι χαρακτηριστικό της ψευδοεπιστήμης να μην αλλάζει το ...πρωτότυπο;* )
> 
> Υ.Γ. Κι εγώ έχω στα σκαριά μια χρονομηχανή. Πιστεύω δεν θα μου πάρει πολύ ακόμη. Μια καλή χρηματοδότηση να μου κάτσει μόνο... ( *Προδότη. Ανθέλληνα. Ντήλερ φωτοβολταϊκών. Μεσάζοντα πετρελαίου. Σκοπιανέ.*)



Με τα κόκκινα οι απαντήσεις!

----------


## kioan

> ΟΙΚΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ 5KW. 
> Η ετήσια κατανάλωση ρεύματος στη χώρα μας είναι 50 TWh. 
> Γύρω στις 23 TWh καταναλώνουν τα 4.200.000 νοικοκυριά. Δηλαδή η ημερήσια κατανάλωση είναι περίπου 15 KWh. Αν λοιπόν εγκατασταθούν συσκευές των 5 KW και δουλεύουν 6 ώρες την ημέρα θα έχουν το ρεύμα τους τζάμπα και τα υπόλοιπα 15 KW θα τα αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ, όπως γινόταν με τα φωτοβολταϊκά ή άλλος πάροχος, ιδιώτης ή δημόσιος.
> Έτσι με 6 ώρες λειτουργίας έχουμε ενεργειακή αυτάρκεια στην χώρα



Τι ακριβώς νόημα έχει όλο αυτό που μας έγραψες; Έκθεση ιδεών με θέμα τι θα κάναμε αν είχαμε αστείρευτη ενέργεια; 

Γιατί η ΔΕΗ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να θέλουν να αγοράσουν τα υπόλοιπα 15kW που λες; Σε ποιον να τα πουλάνε εφόσον όλες οι ανάγκες θα έχουν ήδη καλυφθεί ή θα μπορούν να καλυφθούν με ζωγραφογεννήτριες; 
Ρε, σοβαρά τώρα, σας τα λέει όλα αυτά κατάμουτρα και τον πιστεύετε; Παραισθησιογόνα είχαν οι μεζέδες που σε τάισε; 


Ας ξεκινήσει χρησιμοποιώντας την λειτουργική συσκευή που υποτίθεται έχει φτιάξει για να απεξαρτήσει έστω το δικό του σπίτι ή το στούντιο του Ζούγκλα όπως έχει δεσμευτεί ο τηλεμαϊντανός πριν δύο χρόνια και τα ξαναλέμε. 
Τα υπόλοιπα 4.199.999 τα τροφοδοτεί σε δεύτερο χρόνο (και εμάς τους άπιστους να μας αφήσει τελευταίους) 



Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> Γιατί η ΔΕΗ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να θέλουν να αγοράσουν τα υπόλοιπα 15kW που λες; Σε ποιον να τα πουλάνε εφόσον όλες οι ανάγκες θα έχουν ήδη καλυφθεί ή θα μπορούν να καλυφθούν



Στους μεσαίους και μεγάλους καταναλωτές.

----------


## leosedf

> Στους μεσαίους και μεγάλους καταναλωτές.



Α βγάζει τριφασικό η και μέση τάση? Για υψηλή δεν το συζητώ...Μια χαρά ρει.

----------


## George Pap

> Φτου κι από την αρχή.
> 1. Πόσο θα κοστίζει μια τέτοια συσκευή;
> 2. Τί πιστοποίηση θα έχει;
> 3. Υπάρχει πρωτότυπο που να έχει μετρηθεί και δίνει στην έξοδο (με φορτίο) τέτοια ισχύ;
> 4. Τα μέταλλα κάθε πόσο θα θέλουν αντικατάσταση; Και ποιο το κόστος τους;
> 5. Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο κόλλημα; Γιατί δεν προχωράει;



1. Φτηνά και θα μπορούσε να συμψηφιστεί με τη πώληση στη ΔΕΗ (τουλάχιστον για τα φτωχά νοικοκυριά)
2. Ότι προβλέπει η ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία.
3. Υπάρχει
4. Έχω κενά εδώ
5. Είναι μεγάλο το εγχείρημα και θέλει χειρουργικές κινήσεις για να αποδώσει τα μέγιστα.

----------


## kioan

> Στους μεσαίους και μεγάλους καταναλωτές.



Και αυτοί γιατί να μην επενδύσουν σε συστοιχίες από δικές τους ζωγραφογεννήτριες ώστε να ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν; 
Δεν επαρκεί η αλουμινοταινία για όλους; Υπάρχει έλλειψη σε βραστήρες-yagi ή  μήπως θα ξεμείνουν από πρώτη ύλη, δηλαδή νεράκι;  


Πάντως βάσει αυτού που μας έγραψες θα μπορούσε κάποιος κακοήθης να υποθέσει πως ο "εφευρέτης" ονειρεύεται να κάνει μπίζνα δαγκώνοντας 4.200.000 πελατάκια και πουλώντας τους "φτηνά" την εν λόγω συσκευή που ως τώρα δεν την έχει δει κανείς να λειτουργεί 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## osek

> 1. Φτηνά και θα μπορούσε να συμψηφιστεί με τη πώληση στη ΔΕΗ (τουλάχιστον για τα φτωχά νοικοκυριά)
> 2. Ότι προβλέπει η ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία.
> 3. Υπάρχει
> 4. Έχω κενά εδώ
> 5. Είναι μεγάλο το εγχείρημα και θέλει χειρουργικές κινήσεις για να αποδώσει τα μέγιστα.




Ωραία. Τότε γιατί όλα αυτά δεν τα ξαναλέμε και δεν τα ξαναδιαφημίζετε όταν δεν θα έχετε κενά; Όταν θα έχετε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα στα χέρια σας; Όταν θα ξέρετε τα κόστη; Όταν θα μπορείτε να μας δείξετε τις μετρήσεις; Όταν θα πάρετε τις πιστοποιήσεις; Όταν ... όταν ... όταν ....

----------


## George Pap

> Μένει να μας εξηγήσει, γιατί την «καρδιά» τη δουλεύει στα 10 GHz, συχνότητα που είναι 10000 φορές μικρότερη των 100 THz;
> Βασίλειος.



Έχετε μπερδέψει το δεύτερο μέρος της συσκευής που είναι οι μεβράνες με το πρώτο που γίνεται η διάσπαση του νερού

----------


## George Pap

> Ωραία. Τότε γιατί όλα αυτά δεν τα ξαναλέμε και δεν τα ξαναδιαφημίζετε όταν δεν θα έχετε κενά; Όταν θα έχετε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα στα χέρια σας; Όταν θα ξέρετε τα κόστη; Όταν θα μπορείτε να μας δείξετε τις μετρήσεις; Όταν θα πάρετε τις πιστοποιήσεις; Όταν ... όταν ... όταν ....



Τα κενά τα έχω εγώ προσωπικά

----------


## nepomuk

> Τα κενά τα έχω εγώ προσωπικά




Για  τα δικα μου θα μπορουσες να κανεις κατι ; 

Edit : ΤΛΧ πες μας για το φυσικο ενζυμο "Σερραπεπταση" ,κανει καλο στα νεφρα ;
αυξανει τη Λιμπιντο; 

Edit2 : Ειναι βαρεια η Καλογερικη ; Γι αυτο σε πηρε ο πονος για τη σωτηρια του πλανητη και την
ανακουφιση των φτωχων νοικοκυριων;

----------


## George Pap

> Και αυτοί γιατί να μην επενδύσουν σε συστοιχίες από δικές τους ζωγραφογεννήτριες ώστε να ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν;



Και αυτό μπορεί να γίνει. Για μεγάλους καταναλωτές θα γίνει έρευνα στη συνέχεια, όπου θα μπορούσαν πχ να χρησιμοποιηθούν αεροστρόβιλοι.




> Πάντως βάσει αυτού που μας έγραψες θα μπορούσε κάποιος κακοήθης να υποθέσει πως ο "εφευρέτης" ονειρεύεται να κάνει μπίζνα δαγκώνοντας 4.200.000 πελατάκια



Ένας κακαόθης ναι. Ένας καλοπροαίρετος θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει ότι ο εφευρέτης ονειρεύεται να κάνει μπίζνα με 3.000.000.000 πελάτες ανά την υφήλιο. Που είναι το κακό; Και συνάμα να σώσει το πλανήτη.

----------


## osek

> Τα κενά τα έχω εγώ προσωπικά



A, μάλιστα.
Αν έχετε την καλοσύνη και κάτι ακόμη που μάλλον δεν προσέξατε. Το post μου στις 19/10/18

"Σε αυτό το φόρουμ ήρθατε να υποστηρίξετε ακριβώς τί, πώς και αλήθεια *γιατί*;
Ότι η εφεύρεση του ΠΖ ειναι πραγματική, ενώ δεν την έχετε εξετάσει καν και έχετε αρκεστεί σε μια επίδειξη. 
Ότι σε κβαντικό επίπεδο η ΑΔΕ καταργείται κάπως μαγικά και ...αυταπόδεικτα. (σύμφωνα με τον Sot pap)"

----------


## Sot pap

> "
> Τελικά κι αυτό που λέτε για ...μείον 20 psi είναι ( πάλι; ) δικιά σας άποψη; Γιατί επιμένετε να αλλάζετε την απάτη Ζωγράφου; Θα ρωτήσω για πολλοστή φορά; Τι ακριβώς στηρίζετε / υπερασπίζεστε εδώ; Η ...δικιά σας άποψη δεν μας ενδιαφέρει στο παρόν νήμα! Κάντε μια καινούργια ανάρτηση να συζητήσουμε τις κβαντομηχανικές ...κολοτούμπες σας. Εδώ αποδομούμε ( μαζί κι εσείς! ) την απάτη Ζωγράφου! Γιατί συνέχεια αλλάζετε τα λεγόμενα του πανμέγιστου ( απατεώνα ) και άσχετου ( από φυσική ) Ζωγράφου;



Λοιπόν, να τα βάλουμε σε μια σειρά. Ο αντιδραστήρας είναι κενός από αέρα σε 0 bar. Για να φθάσει από το 0 στο 1 bar θέλει γύρω στα 20 PSI, και όχι 20 bar, για να τροφοδότησει ατμοσφαιρικού αέρα. 
(20 PSI βάζουμε σε σωσίβιο θαλάσσης, φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά σε τετραγωνισμένη αλουμινο-ταινιο- κατασκευή). 
Τροφοδοτεί την κατασκευή με κομπρέσερ ώστε να φθάσει στο 1 bar και να το ανοίξει χωρίς να χαλαστούν οι ρυθμίσεις. 
Δεν είναι δα και αυτό κβαντομηχανική, ένα απλό λαθάκι στις μονάδες μέτρησης.

----------


## George Pap

> Και πάλι η μπάλα στην εξέδρα...
> Σε αυτό το φόρουμ ήρθατε να υποστηρίξετε ακριβώς τί, πώς και αλήθεια *γιατί*;
> Ότι η εφεύρεση του ΠΖ ειναι πραγματική, ενώ δεν την έχετε εξετάσει καν και έχετε αρκεστεί σε μια επίδειξη. 
> Ότι σε κβαντικό επίπεδο η ΑΔΕ καταργείται κάπως μαγικά και ...αυταπόδεικτα. (σύμφωνα με τον Sot pap)
> Και όλα αυτά για το καλό της χώρας; Της ανθρωπότητας;
> Και τόσα χρόνια (δεκαετίες?) που ο ΠΖ ασχολείται με αυτό το έργο ζωής γιατί δεν μοιράζει 5-6 τέτοιες συσκευές σε άπορα νοικοκυριά, να βουλώσει στόματα;



Ασφαλώς και το πρόσεξα. Εσείς όμως δεν έχετε δεί όλα τα βίντεο. Σε ένα από αυτά υπάρχει μαρτυρία από μιά κυρία όπου είναι εγκατεστημένη η συσκευή στο σπίτι της. Και το ίδιο έχει συμβεί και σε άλλα σπίτια.

----------


## George Pap

> Για  τα δικα μου θα μπορουσες να κανεις κατι ; 
> 
> Edit : ΤΛΧ πες μας για το φυσικο ενζυμο "Σερραπεπταση" ,κανει καλο στα νεφρα ;
> αυξανει τη Λιμπιντο; 
> 
> Edit2 : Ειναι βαρεια η Καλογερικη ; Γι αυτο σε πηρε ο πονος για τη σωτηρια του πλανητη και την
> ανακουφιση των φτωχων νοικοκυριων;



Εσύ τι πετάγες συνέχεια σα πορδή. Έμαθες σήμερα τη σεραπεπτάση και έπιασες τον παππά απ τα @ρχίδια. Στο έχω ξαναπεί έβγα έξω να βρεις καμμιά γκόμενα γιατί θα τυφλωθείς. Εν ανάγκη πλήρωσε κι όλας.

----------


## osek

> Ασφαλώς και το πρόσεξα. Εσείς όμως δεν έχετε δεί όλα τα βίντεο. Σε ένα από αυτά υπάρχει μαρτυρία από μιά κυρία όπου είναι εγκατεστημένη η συσκευή στο σπίτι της. Και το ίδιο έχει συμβεί και σε άλλα σπίτια.



Ζητώ συγνώμη. Ναι δεν μπόρεσα να δω όοοοοολα τα βίντεο, είναι η αλήθεια. Πείστηκα αρκετά νωρίς πως το συνονθύλευμα που παρουσιαζόταν ως εφεύρεση ήταν (και πάλι συγνώμη) για τα πανηγύρια. Προσπάθησα να τα δω αλλα απο ένα σημείο και μετά το αστείο καταντούσε εκνευριστικότατο.

Θα γινόταν να μπει, έστω για μια ώρα, και στο δικό μου σπίτι μια τέτοια συσκευή;

----------


## Sot pap

> Ότι σε κβαντικό επίπεδο η ΑΔΕ καταργείται κάπως μαγικά και ...αυταπόδεικτα. (σύμφωνα με τον Sot pap)"



Που έχει την μέγιστη ενέργεια το πιάτο? Οταν είναι στη  θέση του, όταν σπάει ή οταν έχει και τις 2 πιθανότητες?schrodiger plates.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Sot Pap.. Για πες μας κάτι, ο μπάρμπας έλεγε 20bar και έρχεσαι εσύ εδώ και λες, όχι λάθος μάλλον λάλησε είναι 20psi.
Που το ξέρεις εσύ? 
Γιατί να σε πιστέψουμε?
Μέχρι τώρα λες ότι να ναι από το ένα θέμα στο άλλο πετώντας χοντράδες.

Γιατί να υποθέσουμε ότι είναι 20psi και όχι bar όπως αρχικά στήριξε ο ίδιος ο μπάρμπας?

Καταλαβαίνεις ότι 102% από αυτά που λες πλέον δεν έχουν καμία αξιοπιστία ε?

----------


## nick1974

Μη ξαναμιλησει κανεις για ψευδοεπιστημες και αστικους μυθους γιατι εδω σ αυτο το ποστ εχει αποδειχτει οτι τελικα ολα ειναι δυνατα.
Διαβαζοντας τα παραπανω ποιος θα χε αμφιβολια οτι ...

...ΜΑΣ ΨΕΚΑΖΟΥΝ!

και οχι, δεν ειναι αστικος μυθος ουτε παραφιλολογια αλλα η πραγματικοτητα.
Οταν φτασαμε να πρεπει να υπερασπιστουμε το Cern απεναντι σε 1 κιλο αλουμινια τυλιγμενα με αλουμινοταινιες και σκουπιδια που κρυβουν μια γαμημενη μπαταριουλα (που ευχομαι να ρθει η μερα να σκασει στα μουτρα του τσαπατσουλη με τα βραχυκυκλωματα και τα στριμενα καλωδιακια) τοτε θελουμε κι αλλη αποδειξη?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Ένας καλοπροαίρετος θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει ότι ο εφευρέτης ονειρεύεται να κάνει μπίζνα με 3.000.000.000 πελάτες ανά την υφήλιο. Που είναι το κακό; Και συνάμα να σώσει το πλανήτη.




Φαταουλας ο πετρος ; παγκοσμιο μονοπωλιο ; χαχαχα  θα τον αφησουν ; το αλλο με τον τοτο ;  τεσπα  ας παρει μιση πατεντα ο σπηλιοπουλος.
Αν παω με γκομενα , θα μου τα κοψει και το ενοει , γι αυτο ψαχνομαι με  τονοτιλ .

ο δοκτωρ free ,πως και δεν ανακαλυψε τη κυρακατινα με συσκευη πζ , αφου ξημεροβραδιαζεται με τα βιντεο ;
εχει κι αυτος το  σαρακι του εφευρετη οπως μαθαινω , μεσω κοιν/κης μηχανικης δεν θα την προσεγγιζε για 
να  αντιγραψει και να βγει πρωτος στην αγορα ;

----------


## osek

> Που έχει την μέγιστη ενέργεια το πιάτο? Οταν είναι στη  θέση του, όταν σπάει ή οταν έχει και τις 2 πιθανότητες?Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75807



Ίσως σε καμία από τις 3 εναλλακτικές που δίνετε. Ίσως σε 100 χρονια να εχει βρεθει μια άλλη εναλλακτική που εσείς δεν την γνωρίζετε σήμερα.
Ξέρετε ποια είναι η ουσιαστική και επιστημονική διαφορά; Θα γίνει με μαθηματικά, θα γίνει με πειράματα, θα γίνει με αποδείξεις. 
Όχι στα λόγια. Όχι φιλοσοφικά.

Η συσκευή του ΠΖ τι ακριβώς έχει; Μαθηματικά; Πειράματα; Αποδείξεις;

----------


## nick1974

Μονο μια απορια ηλεκτρονικης φυσης εχω πανω στη μεγαλη αυτη εφευρεση: οι ζωγραφιστες περιμενουν να τους ψεκασουν οι αλλοι η εχουν ενα private ψεκαστικο ο καθ ενας τους?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Sot pap

> Γιατί να υποθέσουμε ότι είναι 20psi και όχι bar όπως αρχικά στήριξε ο ίδιος ο μπάρμπας?



Γιατί απλά.. δεν στέκει! Ενώ με psi ..στέκει! Δεν ανακάλυψα και την τρίτη παραδοχή του πειράματος Σρόντιγκεν.
Βέβαια σας χαλάει στο blame game, αλλά με τόσα που έχετε πει (δεν λέω, κάποια δικαιολογημένα κύριως λογω έλλειψης πληροφόρησης) 
κάπου να πέφτεις κι έξω δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό, ηρέμησε.

----------


## Sot pap

> Μονο μια απορια ηλεκτρονικης φυσης εχω πανω στη μεγαλη αυτη εφευρεση: οι ζωγραφιστες περιμενουν να τους ψεκασουν οι αλλοι η εχουν ενα private ψεκαστικο ο καθ ενας τους?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Μια μερίδα παϊδάκια στο 3 και γρήγορα!

----------


## leosedf

> Γιατί απλά.. δεν στέκει! Ενώ με psi ..στέκει! Δεν ανακάλυψα και την τρίτη παραδοχή του πειράματος Σρόντιγκεν.
> Βέβαια σας χαλάει στο blame game, αλλά με τόσα που έχετε πει (δεν λέω, κάποια δικαιολογημένα κύριως λογω έλλειψης πληροφόρησης) 
> κάπου να πέφτεις κι έξω δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό, ηρέμησε.



Δε στέκει σε εσένα, εσένα που ότι και αν έχεις πει εδώ κοντεύεις να μας καραφλιάσεις με τις ανυπόστατες βλακείες σου οι οποίες αλλάζουν κάθε μέρα μπας και καταφέρεις με αρλούμπες να το σώσεις.
Οπότε ποιος ο λόγος να παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά αυτά που λες?

----------


## George Pap

> Μια μερίδα παϊδάκια στο 3 και γρήγορα!



Και δυό μπύρες από μένα

----------


## Sot pap

> Δε στέκει σε εσένα, εσένα που ότι και αν έχεις πει εδώ κοντεύεις να μας καραφλιάσεις με τις ανυπόστατες βλακείες σου οι οποίες αλλάζουν κάθε μέρα μπας και καταφέρεις με αρλούμπες να το σώσεις.
> Οπότε ποιος ο λόγος να παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά αυτά που λες?



Καλά εδώ παίρνατε στα σοβαρά αυτούς που έψαχναν τα καλώδια από το fuel cell, και τον προπαραπάνω ταβερνίαρη, ε θα με ανεχτείτε κι εμένα φαντάζομαι.

----------


## George Pap

> Καλά εδώ παίρνατε στα σοβαρά αυτούς που έψαχναν τα καλώδια από το fuel cell, και τον προπαραπάνω ταβερνίαρη, ε θα με ανεχτείτε κι εμένα φαντάζομαι.



Και το βαρύ πυροβολικό με τον φίλο του στο EPO

----------


## osek

> Μια μερίδα παϊδάκια στο 3 και γρήγορα!







> Και δυό μπύρες από μένα



Εύχομαι ο καθένας που διαβάζει το φόρουμ χωρις γνώσεις θετικών επιστημών, μετά από όλα αυτά να αντιληφθεί ότι εδώ είστε οι υποστηρικτές για χαβαλέ και τρολλάρισμα δίχως κανένα σοβαρό σκοπό. 

Υ.Γ. Όπως ειπώθηκε και σε μια ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας ....you have no *power* here.....

----------

kioan (25-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Ενας απροκαλυπτα ανοικτος υποστηρικτης ΠΖ  ειναι   καποιος κυριος  Χαράλαμπος Αραβαντινός.
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php...22276844768603
Απο τα δεδηλωμενα και κατ εκτιμηση ,Σοβιετικης Παιδειας του πανεπιστημιου των Ουραλιων.
Πιθανον χρηματισε  η παραμενει εν ενεργεια καθηγητης Τει .
Τον αναφερω εδω  γιατι  "νταλαβεριζεται" κι αυτος  με  συχνοτητες  κι ενδεχομενως θα  μπορουσε
να  συνεισφερει στον  διαλογο .
Εδω ενα ενδιαφερον ποσταρισμα  του  στο   fan club  πζ .
"Χαράλαμπος ΑραβαντινόςΦυσικά παιδί μου και έχει μόνο τρία φίλτρα, τα άλλα δύο τα έδινε η collins σαν opsion.
Τώρα η σχέσει που ζήτησες για την αριστερή πλευρική συχνότητα ζώνης συντονισμού είναι η εξής FI=fo-Δf/2. Για την δεξιά F2=fo+Δf/2. καλό σου βράδυ."

Στους δικους μας επαιοντες ισως  κατι λενε ολα αυτα .

Στο δια ταυτα : Εχει κανεις  υπ οψιν αυτον τον κυριο , αξιζει τον κοπο να  γινει προσπαθεια προσεγγισης του , μηπως μας διαφωτισει,
δεδομενου οτι οι Παπ  δεν κατεχουν γρι  απο συχνοτητες ;

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Petr...7302289932720/

----------


## osek

> Εχει κανεις  υπ οψιν αυτον τον κυριο , αξιζει τον κοπο να  γινει προσπαθεια προσεγγισης του , μηπως μας διαφωτισει,
> δεδομενοι οτι οι Παπ  δεν κατεχουν γρι  απο συχνοτητες ;



Αγαπητέ, αν αυτή η συσκευή ήταν να δουλέψει, θα δούλευε χρόνια τώρα....
Τον θεό τον ίδιο να βρούμε, διαφώτιση επι της "λειτουργικότητας" της συσκευής, δεν θα έχουμε!

Οι κύριοι Ζωγράφος και Σπηλιόπουλος έχουν δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας* από το 2012 με τίτλο "ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΣΗΣ ΥΔΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟΥ ΩΣ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΥ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΩΝ"
τι ακριβώς δεν τους βγαίνει τόοοοοσα χρόνια πια.

*το 2012 βρήκε ο ΟΒΙ ακόμη 4 σχετικά διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνίας

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ενας απροκαλυπτα ανοικτος υποστηρικτης ΠΖ  ειναι   καποιος κυριος  Χαράλαμπος Αραβαντινός.
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php...22276844768603
> Απο τα δεδηλωμενα και κατ εκτιμηση ,Σοβιετικης Παιδειας του πανεπιστημιου των Ουραλιων.
> Πιθανον χρηματισε  η παραμενει εν ενεργεια καθηγητης Τει .
> Τον αναφερω εδω  γιατι  "νταλαβεριζεται" κι αυτος  με  συχνοτητες  κι ενδεχομενως θα  μπορουσε
> να  συνεισφερει στον  διαλογο .
> Εδω ενα ενδιαφερον ποσταρισμα  του  στο   fan club  πζ .
> "Χαράλαμπος ΑραβαντινόςΦυσικά παιδί μου και έχει μόνο τρία φίλτρα, τα άλλα δύο τα έδινε η *collins* σαν opsion.
> Τώρα η σχέσει που ζήτησες για την αριστερή πλευρική συχνότητα ζώνης συντονισμού είναι η εξής *FI=fo-Δf/2. Για την δεξιά F2=fo+Δf/2*. καλό σου βράδυ."
> ...



Μπά...Για κανένα πομποδέκτη SSB θα μιλάει...

----------

kioan (24-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Εύχομαι ο καθένας που διαβάζει το φόρουμ χωρις γνώσεις θετικών επιστημών, μετά από όλα αυτά να αντιληφθεί ότι εδώ είστε οι υποστηρικτές για χαβαλέ και τρολλάρισμα δίχως κανένα σοβαρό σκοπό. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Όπως ειπώθηκε και σε μια ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας ....you have no *power* here.....



Όταν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα δίχως αίτιο, σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να υπερασπίζεσαι την ΑΔΕ

----------


## George Pap

> Αγαπητέ, αν αυτή η συσκευή ήταν να δουλέψει, θα δούλευε χρόνια τώρα....
> Τον θεό τον ίδιο να βρούμε, διαφώτιση επι της "λειτουργικότητας" της συσκευής, δεν θα έχουμε!
> 
> Οι κύριοι Ζωγράφος και Σπηλιόπουλος έχουν δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας* από το 2012 με τίτλο "ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΣΗΣ ΥΔΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟΥ ΩΣ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΥ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΩΝ"
> τι ακριβώς δεν τους βγαίνει τόοοοοσα χρόνια πια.
> 
> *το 2012 βρήκε ο ΟΒΙ ακόμη 4 σχετικά διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνίας



16 δισεκατομύρια έχει δαπανήσει από το 2011 η Ιαπωνία στην έρευνα για το Υδρογόνο
https://www.maritime-executive.com/a...xport-industry

----------


## osek

> Όταν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα δίχως αίτιο, σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να υπερασπίζεσαι την ΑΔΕ



Συνεχίζουμε και πάλι με την μπάλα στην εξέδρα για όσους αδαής καταφέρουμε να πιάσουμε;
Πού είδαμε αποτέλεσμα; Πότε; Και πώς; 
...και καταρρίπτει και την ΑΔΕ...

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τροφοδοτεί την κατασκευή με κομπρέσερ ώστε να φθάσει στο 1 bar και να το ανοίξει χωρίς να χαλαστούν οι ρυθμίσεις.



Είδες το βίντεο. Άκουσες άσχετο Ζωγράφο και περιχαρή Τριανταφυλλόπουλο και ..είδα φως και μπηκα Γκλιάτη και δεν καταλάβες ότι κάνει αποσυμπίεση! Ή για να είμαστε σωστοί έτσι λέει ότι κάνει... Εσύ επιμένεις ότι ..τροφοδοτεί για να φτάσει στο 1 bar; Εντάξει... Κρίνεσαι από αυτά που γράφεις. Και γράφεις απανωτά ψέματα. Στο βίντεο ακούγεται ξεκάθαρα ότι κάνει ...εξαέρωση, ότι η συσκευή που συνδέει ...αποροφά, ότι έχει στο εσωτερικό η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση 20 bar πίεση. Γιατί αμέσως μετά λέει ο Σπηλιόπουλος: "Μας ρωτάνε γιατί δεν βάζεται τα σχέδια στο διαδίκτυο. Μα πώς να το κάνουμε όταν η συσκευή είναι επικίνδυνη;" μιλώντας για την μεγάλη πίεση που εχει εσωτερικά. Εσύ φυσικα κύριε Sot Pap ...άλλα άκουσες. Πόσο πιο γραφικός μπορείς να γίνεις; Γιατί σταμάτησες την κβαντομηχανική βόλτα; Εκεί τουλάχιστον ήσουν καβάλα σε άγριο άλογο. Τώρα με τα ψέματα καβάλησες γαϊδουράκι που δεν μπορεί να σε πάει πουθενά γιατί, δυστυχώς για εσένα, ευτυχώς για εμάς υπάρχουν τα ...αυθεντικά βίντεο!

----------


## nepomuk

> 16 δισεκατομύρια έχει δαπανήσει από το 2011 η Ιαπωνία στην έρευνα για το Υδρογόνο
> https://www.maritime-executive.com/a...xport-industry





Δηλ  τι  εξυπονοεις ; Οτι πηγανε στο βροντο 16 δις; Ενω ο παπους ματωνοντας την οικογενεια του οικονομικα και με τα ψιχουλα
πετυχε θαυματα ; Εξ αυτου και το πλαστικο ταπερακι απο το Ικεα ως "τιμιο "προστατευτικο στις  ασφαλειοθηκες ,απ οπου και καλα 
περνανε τρελλα αμπερ ;  Γι αυτο και το  ακομψο  ξεχειλωμα ,προκειμενου να πιασουν οι λαμαρινοβιδες ; 

Που το πας ; Στην τιμια χρηματοδοτηση  απο ευρωπαικα ερευνητικα κονδυλια   , ας πουμε   οχι πολλα   2-3 εκατομυριακια  και το λυσαμε 
το ενεργειακο ; Αν δεν τσιμπησουν οι Κουτοφραγκοι , τι κανουμε ;

Αν ειναι ετσι  να  βαλουμε   ολοι ρεφενε , πανελληνιος ζωγραφικος   ερανος , προκειμενου να σταματησετε να μας τα πρηζετε .

Με την ευκαιρια  σου μεταφερω τους Θερμους χαιρετισμους της Γεροντισσας.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Όταν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα δίχως αίτιο, σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να υπερασπίζεσαι την ΑΔΕ



!!!!!!!!!! Σε ποιό σημείο ...ακριβώς της απάτης βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα δίχως αίτιο; Αν απαντήσεις: στην παραγωγή ενέργειας από το ...τίποτα ( 350mW ) είσαι καθαρός πεντάστερος ψευδοεπιστήμονας! Είδες μετρήσεις εισερχόμενης - εξερχόμενης ενέργειας; Υπολόγισες με μαθηματικό τρόπο αποδόσεις και όχι κυρίου Γεωργίου ( "Έχει το 100% παίρνει και από το περιβάλλον και μπορεί να πάει και 102% λέω εγώ..."); Δείξε μας πίνακες με μετρήσεις και πραγματικούς αριθμούς! Τι θα αποκαλύψει αυτό από την δήθεν εφεύρεση; Την ...πραγματική απόδοση ε; Έχει αυτό σχέση με την πατέντα; Εσύ που γράφεις έτσι απλά τόσο μεγάλες, τεράστιες κουβέντες ( "αποτέλεσμα δίχως αίτιο" ) χωρίς να καταλαβαίνεις στο ελάχιστο την πραγματική τους σημασία, εσύ που "δεν μπορείς να υπερασπίζεσαι την αρχή διατήρησης ενέργειας" ...τουλάχιστον σε φαινόμενα κβαντικής σήραγγας! Εσύ είδες με τα μάτια σου τη ( δήθεν ) συσκευή να λειτουργεί; Μέτρησες τάσεις και εντάσεις να κάνεις μερικές απλές πράξεις; Μπα δεν το νομίζω... Μάλλον σε φώναξε ο κύριος Γεώργιος όταν έτρωγε τα κεφτεδάκια και κρατούσε στα χέρια του τη συσκευή των 300 γραμμαρίων... Είμαι 102% σίγουρος ότι δεν πήγες! Λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## VaselPi

Όταν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα δίχως αίτιο - στρώνεσαι στο διάβασμα.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nick1974 (24-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Όταν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα δίχως αίτιο - στρώνεσαι στο διάβασμα.
> Βασίλειος.



https://futurism.com/the-feynman-lec...line-and-free/

----------


## FreeEnergy

> https://futurism.com/the-feynman-lec...line-and-free/



https://bigthink.com/neurobonkers/ho...-pseudoscience

----------


## leosedf

Ο ένας κβαντικά, ο άλλος εξισώσεις ότι να ναι, ο άλλος άσχετα πεταμένα λινκ από εδώ και από εκεί.
Κατά τα άλλα λειτουργεί με 50 διαφορετικές εξηγήσεις ο καθένας, άσχετες μεταξύ τους. Ο ΠΖ την έχει κάνει με ελαφρά και αυτοί εκεί.
Μετά σου λέει γιατί μας πηδάν οι ξένοι.... Λογικό.

----------


## leosedf

> Ολο το νου σου στην απατη εσυ .Κουλαρησε! Η ζωη ειναι ωραια ,βρες καμιά γκομενα , για σενα τα  λεει ο παπ.
> Εχεις  ακουσει τη φραση:  "Κοιμηθηκα με Παπ(ά) και ψαχνω για   Κουμπαρο" ;



Γιατί είναι τίποτα άλλο εκτός από απάτη? 
ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ να σε ακούω να πετάς συνεχώς τις ίδιες μλκιες, ισως, γιατί όχι κλπ. ΕΑΝ μπορείς σταμάτησε το, αν όχι πες το να σε σταματήσουν άλλοι, τέτοια κούραση ρε πστ μου ούτε στη δουλειά.

----------


## osek

Και για όσους επιμένουν να πιστεύουν στην ""μεγαλοφυΐα"" του ΠΖ και την μοναδικότητα του έργου του που θα σώσει την ανθρωπότητα.
Πριν 6 χρόνια μαζί με το δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας από τον ΟΒΙ (που ως φορέας δεν πιστοποιεί επιστημονικά τίποτα, απλά παρέχει δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας)
οι κύριοι Ζωγράφος και Σπηλιόπουλος παρέλαβαν και τις ξένες *προγενέστερες* πατέντες που σχετίζονται με αυτό που κατέθεσαν...

α) 1983
β) 2006
γ) 2008
δ) 2009


Εμείς πάντως ακόμη περιμένουμε απο την ομάδα ΠΖ
1. μεθοδολογία
2. πειράματα/μετρήσεις
3. αποτελέσματα

----------


## nick1974

> Όταν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα δίχως αίτιο, σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να υπερασπίζεσαι την ΑΔΕ



οταν βλεπεις αποτελεσμα χωρις αιτιο καλυτερα να το πεις στους ειδικους 213 2046000 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Γιατί είναι τίποτα άλλο εκτός από απάτη? 
> ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ να σε ακούω να πετάς συνεχώς τις ίδιες μλκιες, ισως, γιατί όχι κλπ. ΕΑΝ μπορείς σταμάτησε το, αν όχι πες το να σε σταματήσουν άλλοι, τέτοια κούραση ρε πστ μου ούτε στη δουλειά.





Στο τελευταιο ποστ  ο Δοκτωρ Energy , εμμεσως πλην σαφως αποκαλει τον Παπ  , απατεωνα , δεν μιλαμε για πζ, για το  ολο προτζεκτ , ειναι 
προσωπικη επιθεση , παντελονια φοραμε  , παροντες  ειναι και οι δυο  , ας τον ονομασει απατεωνα  ευθεως  και καταμουτρα  .
Αμ  δε ,  ο  συμπαθης  κατα  τα  αλλα   γραφει  Παπ  , ενδεχομενως  θυμα του μουστακια    , της  αγνοιας του η και του ενθουσιασμου του .
Επι τη ευκαιρια  το θετω  σε  ολους :   Ειναι  δηλ  λαμογιο ο Παπ   ;

----------


## osek

> Επι τη ευκαιρια  το θετω  σε  ολους :   Ειναι  δηλ  λαμογιο ο Παπ   ;



*
Ναι*, όταν κάποιος βιάζει την επιστήμη κατά το δοκούν, είναι τσαρλατάνος. Είτε θύμα, είτε θύτης. Επιστημονικά επικίνδυνος.

----------


## leosedf

> Στο τελευταιο ποστ  ο Δοκτωρ Energy , εμμεσως πλην σαφως αποκαλει τον Παπ  , απατεωνα , δεν μιλαμε για πζ, για το  ολο προτζεκτ , ειναι 
> προσωπικη επιθεση , παντελονια φοραμε  , παροντες  ειναι και οι δυο  , ας τον ονομασει απατεωνα  ευθεως  και καταμουτρα  .
> Αμ  δε ,  ο  συμπαθης  κατα  τα  αλλα   γραφει  Παπ  , ενδεχομενως  θυμα του μουστακια    , της  αγνοιας του η και του ενθουσιασμου του .
> Επι τη ευκαιρια  το θετω  σε  ολους :   Ειναι  δηλ  λαμογιο ο Παπ   ;



Ναι και οι τρεις.

----------


## George Pap

Κόψατε τον άλυσο πάρτε και τον πάσσαλο!

----------


## nepomuk

> Ναι και οι τρεις.





Αφεντικο να  παμε ολοι πασο επειδη το λες εσυ ; Ας κρινει ο κοσμος . Τλχ  εδω το παιγνιδι ειναι ανοικτο .
Για τις  "λαμογιες "  που εχει κανει ο Παπ  η και ασχημιες  (αισθητικα)  στα ΜΚΔ που διαφεντευει  δεν διαφωνω.
Αντιθετα  ο Σωτηρης ειναι καλο παιδι , του μιλας  και κοκινιζει .
Εδω υποτιθεται οτι τα  Ηλεκτρονικα κρατανε ψηλα τη σημαια , το  επιπεδο και αναζητουν την αληθεια .
Οσον αφορα  το χιουμορ , με ποσα  μετρα και σταθμα  κρινεται καθεις ;  Υποκειμενικο .

----------


## nick1974

> Επι τη ευκαιρια  το θετω  σε  ολους :   Ειναι  δηλ  λαμογιο ο Παπ   ;



ενας παπαρας ελληναρας ξερολας ειναι που βρηκε νοημα της ζως του στην υπερασπιση της μαλακιας του ζαβου και παριστανει οτι ειναι κατι που δεν ειναι πραγματικα.
Προφανεστατα ειναι εταιροφωτο ανθρωπακι που απο ανθρωπακος του κλωτσου και του μπατσου βρηκε ενα χωρω που αισθανεται οτι γαμει και δερνει, γι αυτο και υπερασπιζεται με τετοιο σθενος αυτη τη βλακεια, που οσο ασχετος και να ναι αποκλειεται να μην του χει κανει κλικ με ολα αυτα που λεγονται οτι προκειται περι φουσκας.
Γιατι εξω απ το βαρυτικο πεδιο της φουσκας ο τυπος ξαναγινεται ενα ανθρωπακι για χεσιμο που κανεις δεν υπολογιζει.
Αν πραγματι εχει καποιο πτυχιο (προσωπικα αμφιβαλω, αλλα λεω ΑΝ,) και εχει επιγνωση της ολης καταστασης  τοτε ΝΑΙ, ειναι ΚΑΙ λαμογιο, ομως βασικο του χαρακτηριστικο ειναι το "ετεροφωτος παπαρας" παρα αυτο.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## osek

> Εδω υποτιθεται οτι τα  Ηλεκτρονικα κρατανε ψηλα τη σημαια , το  επιπεδο και αναζητουν την αληθεια.



Χρειάζεται κι άλλη "συζήτηση" για να φανεί η αλήθεια;
Δεν έχει δοθεί ούτε μία επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση επί της συσκευής.
Δεν έχουν δοθεί μετρήσεις, πειράματα, τίποτα.
Μόνο η ΑΔΕ καταργείται κβαντικά και βγάζει το κουτί ...υπεραπόδοση.

Και θα ξαναπώ. Εμείς είμαστε τσοπάνηδες. Γιατί δεν πάει σε συνέδρια και περιοδικά;
Και θα ξαναπώ. Ας έρθει μια συσκευή σπίτι μου να την βάλουμε να δουλέψει χωρίς καν μου εξηγηθεί το πως ακριβώς δουλεύει εσωτερικά, δεν με νοιάζει.
Είναι τόσο δύσκολο οι τρανταχτές αποδείξεις να τριφτούν στη μούρη κάθε τσοπάνη;

----------

kioan (25-10-18)

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

επειδη οι Παπ ειναι απλα θυματα της απατης, απλοι φανατισμενοι οπαδοι που διαστεβλωνουν τα παντα μην εχοντες οι ιδιοι βασικες γνωσεις για να αξιολογησουν το παραμυθι που τους πουλησαν οι επιτηδειοι, προτεινω στον κυριο nepomuk, μιας και απο οτι φαινεται εχει ανοικτους διαυλους με την "ομαδα ΠΖ" να καλεσει τον ιδιο τον κ. Φιλντιση να μας εξηγησει με ποια ακριβως επιστημονικη μελετη που διαβασε  και βεβαια με ποια ακριβως εσωτερικη διαδικασια της ΕΦ (εγινε αραγε καμια ψηφοφορια?) εθεσε υπο την αιγιδα και την συνεχη διαφημιση της ανυπαρκτη εφευρεση και για ποιο λογο ακριβως σιγονταριζε τα απιστευτα ΤΟΥΒΛΑ που πετουσε ο "εφευρετης" σε καθε παρουσιαση στην οποια ηταν παρων αλλα και στις ημεριδες της ΕΦ τις οποιες διοργανωσε ο ιδιος. Ο κ.Φιλντισης δλδ επιβεβαιωνει οτι εγινε αποσυμπιεση με το σαπιο κομπρεσερ σε μια τρυπια κυβικη συσκευη απο λαμαρινα και αλουμινοταινιες μπροστα στα ματια του? Συμφωνει με τις "χοντραδες" που ακουστηκαν για δηθεν μετατροπη του βαρους σε ενεργεια? Ο κ.φιλντισης που περιεργαστηκε τα κομματια της συσκευης, πειστηκε οτι οι κομμενοι απο σαγονια καρχαρια κυματοδηγοι και τα στριμμενα υψισυχνα σωληνακια  τα οποια επιασε με τα χερια του, μεταφερουν κυμματα? Και δεν λεω καν για αλλες λεπτομερειες των συσκευων τις οποιες υποτιθεται οτι ειδε απο πολυ κοντα καθως ειχε το προνομιο να εξετασει και off air τις συσκευες πολυ καιρο πριν αυτες παρουσιαστουν στην τηλεοραση.   Επισης ειμαι παρα πολυ περιεργο να μας εξηγησει τι ακιβως ειδε το οποιο εσπευσε να "επιβεβαιωσει" ως σχεδον ετοιμο και με ποιες ακριβως επιστημονικες διαδικασιες και μετρησεις εκρινε οτι προκειται οντως για μια πρωτοποριακη συσκευη που πραττει οτι υποσχεται τοσο σε θεωρητικο αλλα και σε πρακτικο επιπεδο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rXOZozpXds  Μπορει οι Παπ να ειναι απλα θυματα, αλλα ο κ. Φιλντισης φερει τεραστιες ευθυνες που απτονται και του ποινικου κωδικα για τον τροπο με τον οποιο χρησιμοποιησε εναν ολοκληρο φορεα με τετοιο αισχρο τροπο! Εχει τα κοτσια να ερθει να απαντησει εδω ή θα πρεπει να παμε με καμια καμερα να τον βρουμε εμεις να μας τα εξηγησει? Μην επικαλεστει φορτο εργασιας γιατι θα γελασουνε και τα ταπερακια στην πρόσοψη της συσκευης των 50KW .....  :Lol:

----------

nick1974 (24-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

"να καλεσει τον ιδιο τον κ. Φιλντιση "

ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ,

+10000000000000000000000 (βαλε μηδενικα να φερνουν σβουρες 2 φορες το συμπαν)


Μπορει να ερθει η αντιπροεδραρα να μιλησουμε λιγο σοβαρα?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> 



Δεν μας είπες όμως, τι γύρευες στο γραφείο του ΠΖ;

----------


## nepomuk

> Δεν μας είπες όμως, τι γύρευες στο γραφείο του ΠΖ;




Αυτο ειναι πραγματικη  ταβανοπροκα , ακομα  μια   φορα  , Υγρο δωσιμο  , εγω εβαλα ενα   street view  απεναντι απο ενα
μεγαλομπακαλικο .

μεμφομαι συνεχως   επειδη  αφηνω και μια  στο  εκατομυριο   ...
Ξανα ρωταω  , αν  ΑΝ ΑΝ ΑΝ  την εψαξες για  επαφη με  ΠΖ  , εστω απο περιεργεια   , για  χαβαλε   για  οτιδηποτε  ,
Αν  ΑΝ ΑΝ  , παρευρεθης  για   οποιοδηποτε  λογο στην "επιστημονικη"  ημεριδα  στο  aegean college ..
Αυτο   τι σημαινει   de facto    στη   πραξη   , οχι στα  λογια   ,   διατηρεις   καποιες  επιφυλαξεις  και ψαχνεις    να  καταριψεις  ακομα
και  αυτο το   1  στο εκατομυριο .
Ευχαριστω .

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν μας είπες όμως, τι γύρευες στο γραφείο του ΠΖ;



αλουμινοταινιες για τη σομπα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> Μπορει οι Παπ να ειναι απλα θυματα, αλλα ο κ. Φιλντισης φερει τεραστιες ευθυνες που απτονται και του ποινικου κωδικα για τον τροπο με τον οποιο χρησιμοποιησε εναν ολοκληρο φορεα με τετοιο αισχρο τροπο! Εχει τα κοτσια να ερθει να απαντησει εδω ή θα πρεπει να παμε με καμια καμερα να τον βρουμε εμεις να μας τα εξηγησει? Μην επικαλεστει φορτο εργασιας γιατι θα γελασουνε και τα ταπερακια στην πρόσοψη της συσκευης των 50KW .....



Αν φέρεις εσύ τον φίλο σου από το EPO που εξέτασε την συσκευή, την συσκευή όχι τα χαρτιά, θα σου φέρω εγώ τον Φίλντιση και όποιον άλλο θέλεις.
Εγώ πάλι που δεν σε θεωρώ θύμα...

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Αν φέρεις εσύ τον φίλο σου από το EPO που εξέτασε την συσκευή, την συσκευή όχι τα χαρτιά, θα σου φέρω εγώ τον Φίλντιση και όποιον άλλο θέλεις.
> Εγώ πάλι που δεν σε θεωρώ θύμα...



δε βαρεθηκες να επαναλαβανεις τις ιδιες γκεμπαιλιστικες μαλακιες γερος ανθρωπος?

----------


## George Pap

> δε βαρεθηκες να επαναλαβανεις τις ιδιες γκεμπαιλιστικες μαλακιες γερος ανθρωπος?



Όχι μέχρι να καταλάβει και ο τελευταίος εδώ μέσα με τι μαλάκες πολέμιους έχει να κάνει ο ΠΖ.

----------


## nick1974

> Όχι μέχρι να καταλάβει και ο τελευταίος εδώ μέσα με τι μαλάκες πολέμιους έχει να κάνει ο ΠΖ.



οταν λες εδω μεσα τι εννωεις? μηπω; μας μπερδευεις με τους υποτακτικους σου στο μαντρι του σωρρα...εεεε... του ζουγκλ...εέ... φτου... του ζωγραφου εννοω?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aris_kimi

> Όχι μέχρι να καταλάβει και ο τελευταίος εδώ μέσα με τι μαλάκες πολέμιους έχει να κάνει ο ΠΖ.



Ποιοί είναι οι μαλάκες δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμη μίστερ..

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Όχι μέχρι να καταλάβει και ο τελευταίος εδώ μέσα με τι μαλάκες πολέμιους έχει να κάνει ο ΠΖ.



βασικα εχουν καταλαβει ολοι τι βληματα ειναι τα μελη της ψευδοαιρεσης ΠΖ...δε κοιτατε να συνεργαστειτε με τους ομογαλακτους σας του Σωρρα και να φιαξετε μια συσκευη που να βαζεις νερο και απο την αλλη να βγαζει τρισεκατομμυρια?

----------


## nick1974

> Ποιοί είναι οι μαλάκες δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμη μίστερ..




δεν παει το μυαλο του χαχαχα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George Pap

> βασικα εχουν καταλαβει ολοι τι βληματα ειναι τα μελη της ψευδοαιρεσης ΠΖ...δε κοιτατε να συνεργαστειτε με τους ομογαλακτους σας του Σωρρα και να φιαξετε μια συσκευη που να βαζεις νερο και απο την αλλη να βγαζει τρισεκατομμυρια?



Μόλις την φτιάξουμε την πάμε κατ ευθείαν στο φίλο σου για εξέταση

----------


## George Pap

> Ποιοί είναι οι μαλάκες δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμη μίστερ..



Κάθε μέρα ανακαλύπτω και νέους

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Μόλις την φτιάξουμε την πάμε κατ ευθείαν στο φίλο σου για εξέταση



οπως ακριβως το ανεκδοτο με τον κυνηγο και την αρκουδα!   εσεις για το γ...ησι πηγαινετε  :Lol:

----------


## aris_kimi

> Κάθε μέρα ανακαλύπτω και νέους



Πόσα πρόσωπα έχεις?  Σέβομαι τον εαυτό μου, και δεν θα σε πάρω σοβαρα..

----------


## osek

> Όχι μέχρι να καταλάβει και ο τελευταίος εδώ μέσα με τι μαλάκες πολέμιους έχει να κάνει ο ΠΖ.



Θέλετε να βλέπετε πολέμιους; Κοροϊδεύετε τους εαυτούς σας. Ο ΠΖ ειναι ο πολέμιος του ορθολογισμού και της επιστήμης.

----------


## DGeorge

> ...Και θα ξαναπώ. Εμείς είμαστε τσοπάνηδες.....



Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τσοπάνη. Οι κάποιες/λίγες γνώσεις, που μου έχουν μείνει απ' όταν πήρα το Πτυχίο του Φυσικού, με κάνουν ικανό να διακρίνω, όταν δω από κοντά, το αυθεντικό/σωστό, από την απάτη!... Και πάλι όχι πάντα, καθώς υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες του λόγου (διαπραγματευτές, δικηγόροι, κλπ) οι οποίοι μπορούν να σου "τεκμηριώσουν", ότι το άσπρο είναι μαύρο, και ανάποδα!!!




> ...Και θα ξαναπώ. Ας έρθει μια συσκευή σπίτι μου να την βάλουμε να δουλέψει χωρίς καν μου εξηγηθεί το πως ακριβώς δουλεύει εσωτερικά, δεν με νοιάζει....



Αν δηλαδή αρχίσει, στο σπίτι σου, να βγάζει κουνέλια από καπέλα, δεν θα σου γεννηθεί η απορία "Πώς, διάολε, το καταφέρνει;" Άρα θα πρέπει να ξέρεις (χοντρικά τουλάχιστον) έγκυρες περιγραφές λειτουργίας! :Wink: 


Μην καταπίνεις πολλά αμάσητα, γιατί .......άντε!

----------


## osek

> Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τσοπάνη. Οι κάποιες/λίγες γνώσεις, που μου έχουν μείνει απ' όταν πήρα το Πτυχίο του Φυσικού, με κάνουν ικανό να διακρίνω, όταν δω από κοντά, το αυθεντικό/σωστό, από την απάτη!... Και πάλι όχι πάντα, καθώς υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες του λόγου (διαπραγματευτές, δικηγόροι, κλπ) οι οποίοι μπορούν να σου "τεκμηριώσουν", ότι το άσπρο είναι μαύρο, και ανάποδα!!!
> Αν δηλαδή αρχίσει, στο σπίτι σου, να βγάζει κουνέλια από καπέλα, δεν θα σου γεννηθεί η απορία "Πώς, διάολε, το καταφέρνει;" Άρα θα πρέπει να ξέρεις (χοντρικά τουλάχιστον) έγκυρες περιγραφές λειτουργίας!
> Μην καταπίνεις πολλά αμάσητα, γιατί .......άντε!



Έχετε δίκιο, τα είπα χοντροκομμένα, αλλά το αστείο παρατράβηξε με τους υποστηρικτές αυτής της παράνοιας.
Εννοούσα πως δεν με νοιάζει με τι μέταλλα θα δουλέψει και τι ...κβαντικά φαινόμενα θα κάνει.
Θα μπουν οργανα μέτρησης, θα μπουν φορτία, θα ελεγχθει για κρυφες τροφοδοτησεις και τότε θα δούμε πόσα απίδια πιάνει ο σάκος. 
Σκοπός μου ήταν η κατάδειξη της απάτης, όχι η τσουβαλοποίηση ή προσβολή (κανονικών) επιστημόνων.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ο Φιλντίσης πρέπει να ελεγχθεί, συμφωνώ. Μόνο και μόνο όταν ο απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος ισχυριζόταν πως όταν κάτι καίγεται σχεδόν όλο το βάρος του μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια αντι να αρπαξει τον άσχετο Ζωγράφο από τα μούτρα γύρισε και είπε το απίστευτο "Ο κύριος Τριανταφυλλόπουλος ας το ρυθμίσει αυτό.." δείχνοντας πλήρη "υποταγή" στον δημοσιογράφο λες και δεν ήταν επιστημονικό θέμα...
Δείτε και ακούστε και θαυμάστε:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8&t=6974
Ο Φιλντίσης ΒΡΑΧΟΣ δεν μιλάει, δεν λαλάει, μόνο μυστικά κρατάει! Ακούμε τον ...δημοσιογράφο να προσπαθει να ...εξηγήσει!
Προσέξτε τώρα. Χαρακτηριστική εικόνα από το 2:05:32 σημείο:


Δυο επιστήμονες αμφισβητούν την απίστευτη βλακεία που είπε, ότι το βάρος μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια και ο απατεωνίσκος άσχετος ξυνίζει τα μούτρα! Και το ...επικό σκύψιμο του Φιλντίση:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8&t=7543
όταν ο Θεοφίλου λέει ότι αυτά είναι ...χοντράδες! Ναι πρέπει να λογοδοτήσει ο κύριος Φιλντίσης. Τι ακριβώς έκανε εκεί;

----------

nick1974 (25-10-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μόλις την φτιάξουμε την πάμε κατ ευθείαν στο φίλο σου για εξέταση



Άρα ακόμη δεν είναι έτοιμο? (μήπως η αποκάλυψη από μένα και άλλους σχετικά με την αναλυτική περιγραφή που έδωσα στα περί "κενού" που τάχα έκανε στην συσκευή ή στην γεννήτρια με τα βάρη που έβλεπες τον μουστάκια να ανεβοκατεβαίνει συνεχώς σε καρέκλες για να μην αποκαλυφθεί η απάτη ) ? 
Όσο "έτοιμη " και να την κάνετε , όσες διορθώσεις και να κάνετε (μετά από τις δικές μας αποκαλύψεις ) , δεν μπορείτε να κρύψετε τίποτα . Ας ήμουν εγώ εκεί και θα σας κάνω ρόμπες έτσι κι αλλιώς χωρίς να αγγίξω καν την συσκευή.

----------


## nikospag

> Όχι μέχρι να καταλάβει και ο τελευταίος εδώ μέσα με τι μαλάκες πολέμιους έχει να κάνει ο ΠΖ.



Παρακαλώ να κρατήσουμε την συζήτηση σε ένα αποδεκτό επίπεδο. Οι χαρακτηρισμοί ένθεν και ένθεν δεν βοηθούν.
Για την παραπάνω φράση του George Pap αιτούμαι τριήμερη (τουλάχιστον) αποβολή του. (από τους διαχειριστές)

----------


## leosedf

> Αρκετά σας γλέντησα κι απόψε. Όνειρα γλυκά, ζωγραφιστά.



Ναι κατούρα και λίγο, αν θέλεις μπορούμε να σε γλεντήσουμε κι εμείς.


edit, φάε 7 μέρες για διακοπές.

----------


## kos tas

> Δεν χρειάζεται κανείς να λέει "αν έχει μπαταρίες " (έχει σίγουρα ) , οι κινήσεις του π.ζ προδίδονται εξόφθαλμα . Π.χ. στην πατέντα "ποδηλάτης" με τα βάρη έχει κάνει περίεργες κινήσεις με το να ανεβαίνει τακτικά σε μια καρέκλα (δήθεν για να απελευθερώσει κάποιον μηχανισμό και να τρέξει η συσκευή μετά την φόρτωση του βάρους  ) .
> 
> Λογικά η ρόδα με την φόρτωση απλός του βάρους θα γυρίζει έτσι κι αλλιώς και θα φωτοβολούν οι λυχνίες . Επειδή όμως ο ίδιος έχει μια ανησυχία μήπως τυχόν σταματήσει η ρόδα και προδοθεί με το να φανεί στο κοινό ότι με σταματημένη την ρόδα δεν θα έπρεπε να φωτοβολούν ταυτόχρονα οι λυχνίες (εξαιτίας της κρυφής μπαταρίας ) .
> *Μάλλον* έκανε ένα περίτεχνο σύστημα με κάθε τυχαίο σταμάτημα της ρόδας (ή στον τερματισμό του βάρους) να νεκρώνει την τροφοδοσία από την μπαταρία , και να χρειάζεται να ανεβεί και πάλι στην καρέκλα για να κάνει Reset τον περίτεχνο μηχανισμό τροφοδοσίας με μπαταρία . Αν κάποιος ξαναδεί το βίντεο με βάση αυτά που είπα παραπάνω , αυτήν την φορά θα το καταλάβουν όλοι γιατί ανεβαίνει σε μια καρέκλα , ενώ πρακτικά δεν χρειάζεται.
> Αν αυτά λέγονται "τεκμηριωμένες αποδείξεις " ..... τι να πω , όλα είναι παπαροζωγραφιές .



Μάλλον;
Είσαι φοβερός. Μπράβο. 
Λίγες μέρες έλειψα και τα κάνατε άνω κάτω. Κλειδώσατε και το θέμα. 
Ξανά μπράβο.
Καλούς μονόλωγους λοιπόν. Ζήτω σας.

----------


## nikospag

> Και θα ξαναπώ. Ας έρθει μια συσκευή σπίτι μου να την βάλουμε να δουλέψει  χωρίς καν μου εξηγηθεί το πως ακριβώς δουλεύει εσωτερικά, δεν με  νοιάζει.
> Είναι τόσο δύσκολο οι τρανταχτές αποδείξεις να τριφτούν στη μούρη κάθε τσοπάνη;







> Αν δηλαδή αρχίσει, στο σπίτι σου, να βγάζει κουνέλια από καπέλα, δεν θα σου γεννηθεί η απορία "Πώς, διάολε, το καταφέρνει;" Άρα θα πρέπει να ξέρεις (χοντρικά τουλάχιστον) έγκυρες περιγραφές λειτουργίας!
> Μην καταπίνεις πολλά αμάσητα, γιατί .......άντε!



Θα συμφωνήσω με τον *osek.* Όταν εξετάζουμε μια συσκευή, της οποίας ο τρόπος λειτουργίας πρέπει να παραμείνει μυστικός, τότε εξετάζουμε μόνο το τι παράγει και σε τι ποσότητα και για πόσο χρόνο.
Αν λοιπόν αυτός που βγάζει κουνέλια από το καπέλο καταφέρει να το κάνει σε ποσότητα και σε ένα βάθος χρόνου, τότε και μόνο τότε θα με πείσει ότι το καπέλο του δουλεύει με μαγικό τρόπο.
Αυτό λέγεται εργαστηριακός έλεγχος. Και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ξέρουμε την αρχή λειτουργίας της συσκευής.

----------

nick1974 (25-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Μάλλον;
> Είσαι φοβερός. Μπράβο. 
> Λίγες μέρες έλειψα και τα κάνατε άνω κάτω. Κλειδώσατε και το θέμα. 
> Ξανά μπράβο.
> Καλούς μονόλωγους λοιπόν. Ζήτω σας.



 το οτι κλειδωσε το θεμα σημαινει πως δεν υπαρχει κατι επιπλεον να υπωθει, οχι οτι σου επιτρεπει να συνεχισεις τα πρηξιδια σε ασχετα θεματα.
αν θες περισζοτερες αναλυσεις τραβα στο φορουμ του ζαβου να συνεχισετε τις αναλυσεις μεχρι να λαλησουν τα κοκορια 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DGeorge

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον *osek.* Όταν εξετάζουμε μια συσκευή, της οποίας ο τρόπος λειτουργίας πρέπει να παραμείνει μυστικός, τότε εξετάζουμε μόνο το τι παράγει και σε τι ποσότητα και για πόσο χρόνο.....



Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ με σύστημα/συσκευή ευρείας χρήσης. Συμβαίνει μόνο με συστήματα υπερδυνάμεων μη-ειρηνικά τα οποία έχουν να κάνουν με επενδύσεις κάτι Τερα(το)Ευρώ (επάνω τους). Οπότε, επομένως, όταν θα τα δεις (αν θα τα δεις), πολύ λογικά, δεν πρόκειται να δεις τρόπο λειτουργίας (τουλάχιστον λεπτομερή).
Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, υπάρχουν υπερ-υποδομές, όπου (και μόνον εκεί) Συνεργεία των 'μεν' γνωρίζουν, και επιβεβαιώνουν (ή όχι) τη σωστή λειτουργία από τα 'κατασκευασμένα-ολοκληρωμένα' τμήματα από τα Συνεργεία των 'δε' υπερ-υποδομών.
Όλοι τους έχουν από ένα-τουλάχιστον εγχειρίδιο χρήσης και συντήρησης/επισκευής του κάθε τμήματος (όχι μόνο ξεχωριστού) από την 'όλη' κατασκευή.
Γι'αυτό και δεν πρόκειται να δεις εσύ τίποτα!
Όμως όταν μιλάμε για υπερ-υποδομές, δεν αναφέρομαι στο 'εργαστηρειάκι' σχεδόν όλων από εμάς.... :Smile:  Συζητάμε για πολλά στρέμματα με μεγάλο μέρος τους (αν όχι και όλο-ίσως) υπόγειο, κατάλληλα προστατευμένο τόσο από αδιάκριτους, όσο και από κακόβουλους.





> .....Αυτό λέγεται εργαστηριακός έλεγχος. Και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ξέρουμε την αρχή λειτουργίας της συσκευής.



Και πάλι, όμως, όταν το προϊόν/συσκευή  είναι (πάντα μη-ευρείας χρήσης) για ειρηνικό σκοπό, (και δεν έχει να κρύψει π@π@ριές) δεν έχουν -συνήθως- πρόβλημα οι κατασκευαστές να σου εξηγήσουν, τουλάχιστον, την αρχή λειτουργίας. Βλέπε διαστημικά προγράμματα (και όχι μόνο)!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μάλλον;
> Είσαι φοβερός. Μπράβο. 
> Λίγες μέρες έλειψα και τα κάνατε άνω κάτω. Κλειδώσατε και το θέμα. 
> Ξανά μπράβο.
> Καλούς μονόλωγους λοιπόν. Ζήτω σας.



Απεναντίας με στεναχώρησε το "κλείδωμα " και το λέω ειλικρινά ... γιατί μόλις είχα αρχίσει να τους κάνω συνεχώς ρόμπες με συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις απάτης .

----------


## rama

Στην κατασκευή με το αντίβαρο/ρόδα, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να πρέπει να "κλέψει" ο ΠΖ. Είναι μία παλιά εφαρμογή, που με λίγη μαστοριά, περισσότερο μηχανολογική παρά ηλεκτρονική, μπορεί να την κάνει ο καθένας. Είναι δοκιμασμένο, δουλεύει σε μικρή κλίμακα παραγωγής. Απλώς έκανε εντύπωση στους ανίδεους ή "ανίδεους" του ζουγκλοpanel.
Νομίζω τελικά ο ΠΖ έχει απλώς κάποιο σύνδρομο που τον ωθεί να λέει ψέμματα ακόμα κι εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται. Παρουσιάζει ένα induction heater, και το ανάγει σε διαστημική τεχνολογία. Σαβανώνει και την πλακέτα για μεγαλύτερο μυστήριο.
Εχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω οτι η εξαπάτηση είναι κάτι που έρχεται εσωτερικά από τον ΠΖ, δεν το κάνει συνειδητά.

----------


## kioan

> Μάλλον;
> Είσαι φοβερός. Μπράβο. 
> Λίγες μέρες έλειψα και τα κάνατε άνω κάτω. Κλειδώσατε και το θέμα. 
> Ξανά μπράβο.
> Καλούς μονόλωγους λοιπόν. Ζήτω σας.



Τα αρχικά σου μηνύματα είχαν μεταφερθεί σε δικό τους νέο topic, για να μπορέσει να γίνει κανονική συζήτηση σχετικά με τις απορίες σου. 
Το topic παρέμενε ανοικτό όσο γινόταν σε αυτό σοβαρή συζήτηση. 
Μετατράπηκε σε μονόλογο όταν άρχισες να αγνοείς τις απαντήσεις που δίνονταν και του έδωσες τροπή προς αεικίνητο (ενέργεια εξόδου μεγαλύτερη από την ενέργεια που αποθηκεύεται στο σύστημα). Από εκείνο το σημείο και μετά, η περαιτέρω συζήτηση έπαψε να έχει νόημα.

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nikospag

> Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ με σύστημα/συσκευή ευρείας χρήσης. Συμβαίνει μόνο με συστήματα υπερδυνάμεων μη-ειρηνικά τα οποία έχουν να κάνουν με επενδύσεις κάτι Τερα(το)Ευρώ (επάνω τους). Οπότε, επομένως, όταν θα τα δεις (αν θα τα δεις), πολύ λογικά, δεν πρόκειται να δεις τρόπο λειτουργίας (τουλάχιστον λεπτομερή).
> Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, υπάρχουν υπερ-υποδομές, όπου (και μόνον εκεί) Συνεργεία των 'μεν' γνωρίζουν, και επιβεβαιώνουν (ή όχι) τη σωστή λειτουργία από τα 'κατασκευασμένα-ολοκληρωμένα' τμήματα από τα Συνεργεία των 'δε' υπερ-υποδομών.
> Όλοι τους έχουν από ένα-τουλάχιστον εγχειρίδιο χρήσης και συντήρησης/επισκευής του κάθε τμήματος (όχι μόνο ξεχωριστού) από την 'όλη' κατασκευή.
> Γι'αυτό και δεν πρόκειται να δεις εσύ τίποτα!
> Όμως όταν μιλάμε για υπερ-υποδομές, δεν αναφέρομαι στο 'εργαστηρειάκι' σχεδόν όλων από εμάς.... Συζητάμε για πολλά στρέμματα με μεγάλο μέρος τους (αν όχι και όλο-ίσως) υπόγειο, κατάλληλα προστατευμένο τόσο από αδιάκριτους, όσο και από κακόβουλους.
> 
> Και πάλι, όμως, όταν το προϊόν/συσκευή  είναι (πάντα μη-ευρείας χρήσης) για ειρηνικό σκοπό, (και δεν έχει να κρύψει π@π@ριές) δεν έχουν -συνήθως- πρόβλημα οι κατασκευαστές να σου εξηγήσουν, τουλάχιστον, την αρχή λειτουργίας. Βλέπε διαστημικά προγράμματα (και όχι μόνο)!



Ο συνειρμός της απάντησης σας δεν νομίζω  ότι έχει άμεση σχέση με αυτό που είπα. Αυτό που είπα (και είπε εμμέσως και ο *osek*) είναι το εξής:
Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε πως λειτουργεί μια συσκευή ΠΖ για να την ελέγξουμε. 
΄Όταν έχουμε μια συσκευή ΠΖ και θέλουμε να την ελέγξουμε, τότε βάζουμε στην συσκευή ένα φορτίο ανάλογο των δυνατοτήτων της, συνδέουμε βολτόμετρα και αμπερόμετρα, βάζουμε νεράκι στην συσκευή και ξεκινάμε ένα χρονόμετρο. Την επόμενη ημέρα το πρώτο που θα πρέπει να καταγράψουμε είναι κατά πόσο  (και αν) κατέβηκε η στάθμη του νερού, και φυσικά τις ενδείξεις των οργάνων. Και έπειτα συνεχίζουμε με το ίδιο τρόπο και για τις επόμενες ημέρες.
Ίσως δεν ήμουν αρκετά κατανοητός στο προηγούμενο ποστ, γιαυτό δεν συνάδει η απάντηση σας σε αυτό που εννοούσα.

----------


## Sot pap

> Είδες το βίντεο. Άκουσες άσχετο Ζωγράφο και  περιχαρή Τριανταφυλλόπουλο και ..είδα φως και μπηκα Γκλιάτη και δεν  καταλάβες ότι κάνει αποσυμπίεση! Ή για να είμαστε σωστοί έτσι λέει ότι  κάνει... Εσύ επιμένεις ότι ..τροφοδοτεί για να φτάσει στο 1 bar;  Εντάξει... Κρίνεσαι από αυτά που γράφεις. Και γράφεις απανωτά ψέματα.  Στο βίντεο ακούγεται ξεκάθαρα ότι κάνει ...εξαέρωση, ότι η συσκευή που  συνδέει ...αποροφά, ότι έχει στο εσωτερικό η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση 20 bar  πίεση. Γιατί αμέσως μετά λέει ο Σπηλιόπουλος: "Μας ρωτάνε γιατί δεν  βάζεται τα σχέδια στο διαδίκτυο. Μα πώς να το κάνουμε όταν η συσκευή  είναι επικίνδυνη;" μιλώντας για την μεγάλη πίεση που εχει εσωτερικά. Εσύ  φυσικα κύριε Sot Pap ...άλλα άκουσες. Πόσο πιο γραφικός μπορείς να  γίνεις; Γιατί σταμάτησες την κβαντομηχανική βόλτα; Εκεί τουλάχιστον  ήσουν καβάλα σε άγριο άλογο. Τώρα με τα ψέματα καβάλησες γαϊδουράκι που  δεν μπορεί να σε πάει πουθενά γιατί, δυστυχώς για εσένα, ευτυχώς για  εμάς υπάρχουν τα ...αυθεντικά βίντεο!



Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση. Όντως είχε μέσα η συσκευή μεγαλύτερη  πίεση από την ατμοσφαιρική οπότε κάνει αποσυμπίεση ώστε να φθάσει στην  ατμοσφαιρική. 
Τώρα, η δομή της κατασκευής δεν δικαιολογεί 20 bar, δηλαδή 19 bar παραπάνω από την ατμοσφαιρική. 
20 PSI παραπάνω ίσως (~1,2 Bar). 
Μόνο  αν είχε ανεπίστροφή βαλβίδα κενού η οποία συνδεόταν με μεταλλικό  σωληνοειδές οδηγό στους κυμματοδηγούς, όπου εκεί επικρατούσε η πίεση των  20 bar. Δηλαδή το λάστιχο που συνέδεσε στο κομπρεσέρ δημιουργεί κενό  και η βαλβίδα επιτρέπει αποσυμπίεση μικρής ταχύτητας, ώστε το λάστιχο  χωρίς σφηκτήρες να παραμείνει στην θέση του. Στην διάλυση όμως της  συσκευής δεν είδα σύνδεση της βαλβίδας με τους κυμματοδηγούς. 
Οπότε 2 είναι τα τινά. 
1)  Είτε είχε κάνει αποσυμπίεση από πριν και είχε βγάλει την σύνδεση  βαλβίδας με κυμματοδηγούς, ως ένα ακόμη επαγγελματικό μυστικό, και είχε  αφήσει στην κατασκευή μέσα μόνο μια μικρή πίεση για λόγους επίδειξης
2)  Η κατασκευή λειτουργεί σε πίεση μόλις 20 PSI, επιπλέον της ατμοσφαιρικής, ώστε απλά να ανακυκλώνει το  παραγόμενο νερό και να το τρέχει στην χώρο κβαντικής κατάλυσης

Πιστεύω  πως το 1ο ίσως είναι πιο κοντά, σκεπτόμενος πως τα fuel cells γίνονται  πιο αποδοτικά σε υψηλές πιέσεις. πχ, το Toyota Mirai έχει fuel cell  95KW!!! σε χώρο όπως ένας 1,6Lt κινητήρας και είναι έως 160 φορές πιο  αποδοτικό από τα κλασσικά οικιακά!
Οπότε και η κατασκευή 50KW που  επέδειξε ο ΠΖ είναι εξαιρετικά πιο μεγάλη από της Toyota. Βέβαια  διαφέρει στον τρόπο παραγωγής υδρογόνου, διοτι η Toyota συμπιεσμένες  δεξαμένες έχει.

----------


## osek

> Στο βίντεο ακούγεται ξεκάθαρα ότι κάνει ...εξαέρωση, ότι η συσκευή που συνδέει ...αποροφά, ότι έχει στο εσωτερικό η ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση 20 bar πίεση. Γιατί αμέσως μετά λέει ο Σπηλιόπουλος: "Μας ρωτάνε γιατί δεν βάζεται τα σχέδια στο διαδίκτυο. Μα πώς να το κάνουμε όταν* η συσκευή είναι επικίνδυνη*;" μιλώντας για την μεγάλη πίεση που εχει εσωτερικά.



Όπως επισήμανε και ο FreeEnergy, οι εφευρέτες μιλάνε για 20bar! 





> 20 PSI παραπάνω* ίσως* (~1,2 Bar).



Ίσως να είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα σας να επιλέγετε να πιστέψετε κάτι διαφορετικό από την απλή αλήθεια της απάτης. Αλλά μην επιζητείτε την κατάρρευση (με ή χωρίς κβαντικά φαινόμενα) της νοημοσύνης μας...

----------

nick1974 (25-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

> Οπότε 2 είναι τα τινά. 
> 1)  Είτε είχε κάνει αποσυμπίεση από πριν και είχε βγάλει την σύνδεση  βαλβίδας με κυμματοδηγούς, ως ένα ακόμη επαγγελματικό μυστικό, και *είχε  αφήσει στην κατασκευή μέσα μόνο μια μικρή πίεση για λόγους επίδειξης*
> 2)  Η κατασκευή λειτουργεί σε πίεση μόλις 20 PSI, επιπλέον της ατμοσφαιρικής, ώστε απλά να ανακυκλώνει το  παραγόμενο νερό και να το τρέχει στην χώρο κβαντικής κατάλυσης
> 
> *Πιστεύω  πως το 1ο ίσως είναι πιο κοντά, σκεπτόμενος πως τα fuel cells γίνονται  πιο αποδοτικά σε υψηλές πιέσεις*. πχ, το *Toyota Mirai έχει fuel cell  95KW!*!! σε χώρο όπως ένας 1,6Lt κινητήρας και είναι έως 160 φορές πιο  αποδοτικό από τα κλασσικά οικιακά!
> Οπότε και *η κατασκευή 50KW που  επέδειξε ο ΠΖ είναι εξαιρετικά πιο μεγάλη από της Toyota*. Βέβαια  διαφέρει στον τρόπο παραγωγής υδρογόνου, διοτι η Toyota συμπιεσμένες  δεξαμένες έχει.



Παιδιά μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί η επιλογή 1 είναι πιο πιθανή, εφόσον τα fuel cells είναι πιο αποδοτικά σε υψηλές πιέσεις?
Για το άλλο περί σύγκρισης 95KW και 50KW δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί.

----------


## Sot pap

> Παιδιά μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί η επιλογή 1 είναι πιο πιθανή, εφόσον τα fuel cells είναι πιο αποδοτικά σε υψηλές πιέσεις?
> Για το άλλο περί σύγκρισης 95KW και 50KW δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί.



α) Διότι ήταν προγραμματισμένη η διάλυση της συσκευής.
 β) Έχει αναπτύξει ο ΠΖ μια συσκευή 50KW

----------


## nikospag

> α) Διότι ήταν προγραμματισμένη η διάλυση της συσκευής.
>  β) Έχει αναπτύξει ο ΠΖ μια συσκευή 50KW



Παιδιά, κατάλαβε κάποιος κάτι από αυτή την απάντηση? ή μόνο εγώ είμαι τόσο βλάκας που δεν καταλαβαίνω?

----------


## nick1974

> Παιδιά, κατάλαβε κάποιος κάτι από αυτή την απάντηση? ή μόνο εγώ είμαι τόσο βλάκας που δεν καταλαβαίνω?



αν καταλαβενες τις βλακειες αυτου του τυπου θα επρεπε να σε ανησυχει...


επιπλεον να μας εξηγησει 2 πραγματα: 
πως ενα κομπρεσερ κανει... ...αποσυμπιεση? 
και γιατι για αποσυμπιεση 20 bar χρειαζεται κατι διαφορετικο απο μια βανα, και πριν αμολησει κανα κβαντικο πυροτουβλο ν τον πληροφορησω πως οι μπουκαλες των 30 και 100 bar με βανακι αδειαζουν ενω οι 300ρες εχουν βανακι μετα απο regulator ασφαλειας.
Αυτα στον πραγματικο κοσμο, στον κβαντικο εγκεφαλο αυτου του τυπου που προσπαθει να υποστηριξει τις βλακειες του ζαβου με καθε τροπο λεγοντας μας πως θα εκανε ο ιδιος την παρουσιαση της απατης ωστε να ειναι 99% κραγμενη κι οχι 102%, δε ξερω πως γινεται.

Αυτο πιυ πρεπει να δωσω στο ζαβο παντως ειναι οτι διατηρει αυτο το κομπρεσερ σε λειτουργια μετα απο 30 χρονια (τοτε τα πουλαγαν οι Ρωσοι στον Πειραια).

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Τελικά μάθαμε τι προδιαγραφές έχουν οι λαμαρινόβιδες; Πόσα bar/psi αντέχει η κάθε μία;  :Rolleyes: 






>

----------


## nikospag

> πως ενα κομπρεσερ κανει... ...αποσυμπιεση?



Να μου επιτρέψεις συνονόματε να αναδιατυπώσω λίγο διαφορετικά την ερώτηση σου.
Γιατί χρειαζόμαστε ένα κομπρεσέρ για να κάνουμε αποσυμπίεση?

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τι αποσυμπιέσεις και πράσινα άλογα. 

*Υπάρχει άνθρωπος εδώ μέσα που πιστεύει ότι αυτό  το κατασκεύασμα μπορεί να κρατήσει οποιαδήποτε πίεση πέραν της ατμοσφαιρικής;

*Επιτέλους δηλαδή.....

----------


## DGeorge

Παίδες, για να μην τρελλαινόμαστε.... Δεν ξέρω με ποιά φικοσοφία 'λειτουργεί' τόσο ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ, όσο και το αριστούργημά του!
Αν όντως είναι επινόηση-αριστούργημα, αφού την κατοχυρώσεις τόσο τμηματικά, όσο και στο σύνολό της, τότε την ανακοινώνεις δημοσίως και πλήρως, αφού πλέον δεν έχεις κανένα φόβο να σε αντιγράψουν.
Αντίθετα, επειδή στην έρευνα, κυκλοφοράει πολλή 'βιομηχανική κατασκοπία'. φροντίζεις να είσαι και ο πρώτος ο οποίος θα επιδείξει λεπτομερώς την επινόηση-αριστούργημά σου, ώστε ακόμα κι έτσι να μην μπορώ (π.χ. εγώ) να την παρουσιάσω, δίνοντας και λεπτομέρειες καίριες για την αυθεντικότητα της κατασκευής!
Αυτά όλα, όμως, δεν κουράζομαι να το γράφω, θα ξεκινήσουν με (κατόπιν κατάλληλης κατοχύρωσης) λεπτομερέστατη παρουσίαση μεταξύ Φυσικών, Μηχανικών, κλπ αρμοδίων, οι οποίοι θα αποφανθούν τελικά και για το κύρος της "επινόησης"  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## nick1974

> Τι αποσυμπιέσεις και πράσινα άλογα. 
> 
> *Υπάρχει άνθρωπος εδώ μέσα που πιστεύει ότι αυτό  το κατασκεύασμα μπορεί να κρατήσει οποιαδήποτε πίεση πέραν της ατμοσφαιρικής;
> 
> *Επιτέλους δηλαδή.....



ο παπαρδελος...
μπορει να ειναι σουρωτηρι αλλα συμπιεζει αερα μεσω κβαντικης συραγγας κι επειδη εχει πολυ υψηλες συχνοτητες ο κολλοειδης αργυρος λειτουργει σα φακος που βγαζει φωτονια οχι απ τα κανονικα αλλα απ τα αλλα τα αγρια, μεσα σε ενα καβιτυ απο ειδικων διαστασεων πλαστικο κουβα 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Για την διαχείριση του συστήματος έχουν αναπτυχθεί έξυπνα συστήματα, μεταξύ αυτών και ο δικός μας Λευτέρης Τσουκαλάς, παρ’ όλο που ο συγκεκριμένος είναι σε λάθος δρόμο, μια και προωθεί λάθος ενέργεια. Ίσως δεν γνωρίζει την δουλειά του Πέτρου.



Ο Λευτέρης Τσουκαλάς είναι ένας άνθρωπος με εκατοντάδες επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις και χιλιάδες citations άλλων επιστημόνων στην εργασία του. 

Το να αναφέρεται το όνομα του στην ίδια πρόταση με τον ψευδοεπιστήμονα τηλεμαϊντανό Πέτρο Ζωγράφο, είναι προσβλητικό. Αλλά το να θεωρείς ότι ένας άνθρωπος που έχει αφιερώσει τη ζωή του στην επιστημονική έρευνα, θα αλλάξει πορεία όταν μάθει για την δουλειά του Πολύ Ζαβού, μόνο ως αστείο μπορούμε να το εκλάβουμε.

----------

DGeorge (25-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση. Όντως είχε μέσα η συσκευή μεγαλύτερη  πίεση από την ατμοσφαιρική οπότε κάνει αποσυμπίεση ώστε να φθάσει στην  ατμοσφαιρική. Τώρα, η δομή της κατασκευής δεν δικαιολογεί 20 bar, δηλαδή 19 bar παραπάνω από την ατμοσφαιρική. 20 PSI παραπάνω ίσως (~1,2 Bar). 
> Μόνο  αν ... *[και τα λοιπά]*



Αυτό λέγεται ...κωλοτούμπα. Κοινώς "_(μεταφορικά) υπαναχώρηση από τις αρχικές απόψεις ή θέσεις, πλήρης μεταστροφή σε σχέση με όσα πριν υποστήριζε κάποιος_" [ https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CE%B...BC%CF%80%CE%B1 ] Πόσες φορές πρέπει να σας παρακαλέσω να δείτε τα ...βίντεο του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου; Θα θέλατε επίσης να ...κρατήσετε και σημειώσεις από τις πιο σημαντικές βλακείες που λέει για να μην έρχεστε εδώ εσείς και ισχυρίζεστε ...άλλα αντί άλλων;




> Είτε είχε κάνει αποσυμπίεση από πριν και είχε βγάλει την σύνδεση   βαλβίδας με κυμματοδηγούς, ως ένα ακόμη επαγγελματικό μυστικό, και είχε   αφήσει στην κατασκευή μέσα μόνο μια *μικρή πίεση για λόγους επίδειξης*



Δεν είδατε το βίντεο... Συνεχίζετε να λέτε την ...άποψή σας; Λέει ο Γκλιάτης: "...καλό θα ήταν να βλέπαμε και κανένα μανόμετρο" και ...μαντέψτε; Το δείχνει ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος! Σε ποιο σημείο ακριβώς λέγονται / γίνονται αυτά δεν θα σας πω... Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν τα βλέπετε...




> Οπότε και η κατασκευή 50KW που  επέδειξε ο ΠΖ



*ΠΟΥ; ΠΟΤΕ; ΠΟΙΟΣ; ΠΟΣΟ;*
*Πού* είναι αυτή η ...50KW ...κατασκευή;
*Πότε* έγινε αυτή και δεν το μάθαμε;
*Ποιός* την έκανε;
*Πόσο* είπαμε είναι; 50KW;
Αχ κύριε Sot Pap... Εννοείτε την εικόνα με την γεννήτρια που στο ξαφνικό ο κύριος Μαλτέζος ανάρτησε στο facebook; Ο κύριος Georgiou ( πολύ κοντά στον απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο ) την αμφισβήτησε στα ίσα!
Και πώς ξέρετε ότι είναι 50KW; Μπορούμε να την δούμε να λειτουργεί με συνδεμένα όργανα μέτρησης επάνω της; Α! Ναι! Το ...είπε / έγραψε ...κάποιος στο facebook, δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι αλήθεια!
Μην τολμήσετε κύριε Sot Pap να ...αμφισβητήσετε τον κύριο Georgiou που ...αμφισβήτησε την εικόνα! Γιατί δεν γυρνάτε στην κβαντομηχανική; Εκεί μπορείτε να γράφετε προτάσεις με μεγάλες, δύσκολες λέξεις και να φαίνονται ( ασχέτως αν δεν είναι ) αληθοφανείς. Τώρα αν μπλέξετε με τα ...μηχανολογικά της ανύπαρκτης εφεύρεσης και όλες τις χαζομάρες που έχουν αναρτηθεί στο facebook δεν θα καταφέρετε τίποτα...
Άφησα επίτηδες αυτό στο τέλος:




> *Τώρα, η δομή της κατασκευής δεν δικαιολογεί 20 bar, δηλαδή 19 bar παραπάνω από την ατμοσφαιρική. 20 PSI παραπάνω ίσως (~1,2 Bar).*



γιατί είναι η μοναδική αλήθεια που έχετε πει / γράψει εδώ σε αυτό το forum μέχρι τώρα! Παραδέχεστε ότι η κατασκευή είναι τέτοια ώστε να δικαιολογεί μόνο 1,2bar δηλαδή ...μία και κάτι ατμόσφαιρες, δηλαδή ...αέρας κοπανιστός! Αν και είναι φυσικό ( λογοπαίγνιο! ) και ηλίου φαεεινότερον ότι με αλουμινοταινία ( όσο καλής ποιότητας κι αν είναι ) δεν μπορείς να έχεις παραπάνω από ...αέρα κοπανιστό! Μήπως, λέω μήπως, εκμεταλλεύεται το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας και η αλουμινοταινία είναι καλυμένη με κολλοειδή άργυρο και λόγω πλασμονικής μεγένθυσης συντονισμού ( το διάβασες το ...paper έτσι δεν είναι;... ) μπορεί και αντέχει τόσο μεγάλες πιέσεις;
Βλέπεις πόσο πιο αληθοφανές [  :Wink:  ] ...φαίνεται αυτό που έγραψα; Δεν μπορεί κανείς να αντιπαραθέσει αληθινά στοιχεία, πόσο μάλλον τον άσχετο απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο να με ...αντικρούει όταν τον ...υπερασπιζομαι!

Προσθήκη: Μήπως ...50KW είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε σε μια φωτογραφία με ...ταπεράκια που κυκλοφορεί εδώ και καιρό; Πείτε μας / γράψτε κι εσείς τώρα ένα τεράστιο ψέμα ότι την ...είδατε από κοντά! Όπως ο κύριος Γεώργιος κράτησε στα χέρια του τη συσκευή ...300 γραμμαρίων! Είμαι 100% σιγουρος ότι είναι ψέμα, λόγω πλασμονικής μεγένθυσης συντονισμού μπορεί να πάει το ψέμα και στο 102%. Λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## nikospag

> Ο Λευτέρης Τσουκαλάς είναι ένας άνθρωπος με εκατοντάδες επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις και χιλιάδες citations άλλων επιστημόνων στην εργασία του. 
> 
> Το να αναφέρεται το όνομα του στην ίδια πρόταση με τον ψευδοεπιστήμονα τηλεμαϊντανό Πέτρο Ζωγράφο, είναι προσβλητικό. Αλλά το να θεωρείς ότι ένας άνθρωπος που έχει αφιερώσει τη ζωή του στην επιστημονική έρευνα, θα αλλάξει πορεία όταν μάθει για την δουλειά του Πολύ Ζαβού, μόνο ως αστείο μπορούμε να το εκλάβουμε.



Μπράβο *kioan.* Αυτό μου διέφυγε. Με ποιο δικαίωμα αναφέρει το όνομα του Τσουκαλά, συνδέοντας το με τα σκουπίδια του ΠΖ? 
Άραγε ο Τσουκαλάς το γνωρίζει αυτό? Μήπως θα πρέπει να τον ειδοποιήσουμε?

ΥΓ, Επειδή είδα "κάποιες" αντιδράσεις για την αίτηση μου να αποβληθεί για λίγες ημέρες ο George Pap, σας πληροφορώ ότι θα κάνω την ίδια ακριβώς αίτηση για οποιοδήποτε ποστ (από οποιονδήποτε) χαρακτηρίζει κάποιον άλλον μαλάκα. Για να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι. 
Βέβαια η τελική απόφαση θα είναι πάντα των διαχειριστών.

----------

kioan (25-10-18), 

VaselPi (25-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Μπράβο *kioan.* Αυτό μου διέφυγε. Με ποιο δικαίωμα αναφέρει το όνομα του Τσουκαλά, συνδέοντας το με τα σκουπίδια του ΠΖ? 
> .




αν δεν το προσεξες το βουρλο ηδη συνδεσε ΤΟ CERN !  με το σκουπιδοτενεκε με τις αλουμινοταινιες (λεγοντας υποτιμητικα οτι σκαβουν τρυπες)!!!!!!! οποτε αφου μιλαμε με αρνητικη επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα τι να πουμε?


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikospag

> αν δεν το προσεξες το βουρλο ηδη συνδεσε ΤΟ CERN !  με το σκουπιδοτενεκε με τις αλουμινοταινιες (λεγοντας υποτιμητικα οτι σκαβουν τρυπες)!!!!!!! οποτε αφου μιλαμε με αρνητικη επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα τι να πουμε?
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Ναι, αυτό το πρόσεξα. Αλλά το CERN δεν είναι ένας άνθρωπος με προσωπικότητα. Εδώ αναφέρει έναν συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο, ο οποίος είναι πολύ πιθανόν να μην γνωρίζει καν την εμπλοκή του ονόματος του σε αυτήν την ιστορία.

----------


## Sot pap

> Τελικά μάθαμε τι προδιαγραφές έχουν οι λαμαρινόβιδες; Πόσα bar/psi αντέχει η κάθε μία;



Αν όντως είχε 20 bar μέσα η συσκευή, τότε δεν θα ήταν αέρας, αλλά ούτε υδρογόνο, ούτε οξυγόνο.
Κάποιο αέριο με μεγαλύτερο μοριακό όγκο ώστε να μην κινδυνεύουν οι βίδες να εκτοξευτούν. 
Στην βιομηχανία μονώσεων χρησιμοποιείται σαν λιγότερο θερμοαγωγιμο μέσο το αργό. 
Οπότε αν είχε 20 bar θα είχε αργό ή άλλο μεγαλύτερου μοριακού όγκου αέριο, γι αυτό και απαιτήθηκε κομπρεσσερ
για την αποσυμπίεση, ώστε να μην πλημμυρίσει ο χώρος με αυτό.

----------


## nepomuk

> ΥΓ, Επειδή είδα "κάποιες" αντιδράσεις για την αίτηση μου να αποβληθεί για λίγες ημέρες ο George Pap, σας πληροφορώ ότι θα κάνω την ίδια ακριβώς αίτηση για οποιοδήποτε ποστ (από οποιονδήποτε) χαρακτηρίζει κάποιον άλλον μαλάκα. Για να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι.



Μια λεξη δηλ σε πειραξε , οι υπολοιπες που εκστομιζονται  εδω ,εμπεριεχονται στο savoire vivre .
Πασο με  τα ηλεκτρονικα  σκουπιδια του ΠΖ ,τα κατσαρολικα του , με τις  χοντραδες του , τις μπαρουφες του 
κτλπ .
Επισης  φιδεμπορας  , πασο   , ειδαμε  τη χαλκοσωληνα κουλουριασμενη σαν φιδι φατσα καρτα στα βιντεο, φιδια  εμπορευεται ο ανθρωπακος.
Ακομα  για το  αερας  κοπανιστος ,πασο , ο μονος  "Αεριτζης " ειναι  ο Πετρος  σ' αυτη τη χωρα ; 
Το απατεωνας  ειναι  βαρεια κουβεντα  , εχει και ποινικο σκελος , αν το τραβηξουμε  φτανει  σε βαθμο κακουργηματος.
Για τον Τσουκαλα , εχεις απολυτο  δικιο , εκτος κι αν η ομαδα ΠΖ ειχε καποια  επαφη - διαλογο  μαζι του για  μελλοντικη συνεργασια
και ασχετως αν δεν ευδοκιμησε , εγινε μια αναφορα  στο ονομα του . Αν δεν συνεβη κατι τετοιο ειναι  φαουλ λογω   επαρσης του Παπ.

Ο τελευταιος  εχει διαπραξει τα  αισχη στα  ΜΚΔ , που διαφεντευει , μεχρι που εδιωξε  τις  καλυτερες  γκομενες  απο τις  φ/β σελιδες και μεινανε
κατι  μεγαλοκοπελες  ... που αναζητουν  παρηγορια .

Τεσπα μια  και εριξε τα  μουτρα του και ηρθε  εδω  , κατ  εξαιρεσιν ας εξαντληθει η επιεικεια , εφερε και κοσμο στο μαγαζι , αυγατισαν οι σελιδες 
και στο φιναλε  χωρις  αλατι και πιπερι  , δεν γινεται .

----------


## Sot pap

> αν δεν το προσεξες το βουρλο ηδη συνδεσε ΤΟ CERN !  με το σκουπιδοτενεκε με τις αλουμινοταινιες (λεγοντας υποτιμητικα οτι σκαβουν τρυπες)!!!!!!! οποτε αφου μιλαμε με αρνητικη επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα τι να πουμε?



Θα σε διαβάζουν τίποτα εξωγηίνοι και θα λένε τι πίθηκος είναι τούτος!

----------


## kioan

> Αν όντως είχε 20 bar μέσα η συσκευή, τότε δεν θα ήταν αέρας, αλλά ούτε υδρογόνο, ούτε οξυγόνο.
> Κάποιο αέριο με μεγαλύτερο μοριακό όγκο ώστε να μην κινδυνεύουν οι βίδες να εκτοξευτούν. 
> Στην βιομηχανία μονώσεων χρησιμοποιείται σαν λιγότερο θερμοαγωγιμο μέσο το αργό. 
> Οπότε αν είχε 20 bar θα είχε αργό ή άλλο μεγαλύτερου μοριακού όγκου αέριο, γι αυτό και απαιτήθηκε κομπρεσσερ
> για την αποσυμπίεση, ώστε να μην πλημμυρίσει ο χώρος με αυτό.



Ξεπερνάω το γεγονός ότι αναφερόμαστε σε βίδες που διαπερνούν εγκάρσια διαφόρους ασύνδετους σωλήνες, και εστιάζω στην ουσία:

Δηλαδή μας λες πως οι δυνάμεις που ασκεί ένα αέριο δεδομένης πίεσης στα τοιχώματα του δοχείου που το περιβάλλει, εξαρτώνται από τον μοριακό όγκο του αερίου;  :Blink: 
Άλλη πίεση δηλαδή ασκούν ανά μονάδα επιφανείας τα 20bar υδρογόνου και άλλη πίεση τα 20bar αργού. 



Πρέπει να έχει πολλά νέα κεφάλαια αυτή η Φυσική που ξαναγράφεται... :hahahha: 











> ...ας εξαντληθει η επιεικεια , εφερε και κοσμο στο μαγαζι , αυγατισαν οι σελιδες και στο φιναλε χωρις αλατι και πιπερι , δεν γινεται .



Για να μην σε πειράξει το πολύ αλάτι, καλή ξεκούραση και τα ξαναλέμε αύριο  :Bye: 








> Θα σε διαβάζουν τίποτα εξωγηίνοι και θα λένε τι πίθηκος είναι τούτος!



Ίσως. Πάντως για να χαρακτηρίσει κάποιος εσένα βάσει των όσων αντιφάσεων και μη λογικών επιχειρημάτων μας έχεις γράψει τελευταίως, αρκεί και η γήινη νοημοσύνη  :Wink:

----------


## VaselPi

_Τώρα, η δομή της κατασκευής δεν δικαιολογεί 20 bar, δηλαδή 19 bar παραπάνω από την ατμοσφαιρική_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Sot* *Pap*.

 Κύριε *Sot* *Pap*, επιτρέψτε μου μία μικρή παρατήρηση. 
Όταν σε κάποιον κλειστό χώρο μετράται η πίεση και ο μετρητής δείχνει την τιμή 20 bar, αυτό σημαίνει ότι η πίεση εκεί είναι 20 bar παραπάνω από την ατμοσφαιρική. Όχι 19!  Δεν είναι σωστό να μειώνετε την ένδειξη του μετρητή κατά 1 μονάδα.
Αν τώρα αναρωτηθούμε για την πίεση υπό την οποία βρίσκονται τα μόρια του κλειστού χώρου - η απάντηση είναι 21 bar. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nikospag

> Μια λεξη δηλ σε πειραξε , οι υπολοιπες που εκστομιζονται  εδω ,εμπεριεχονται στο savoire vivre .
> Πασο με  τα ηλεκτρονικα  σκουπιδια του ΠΖ ,τα κατσαρολικα του , με τις  χοντραδες του , τις μπαρουφες του 
> κτλπ .
> Επισης  φιδεμπορας  , πασο   , ειδαμε  τη χαλκοσωληνα κουλουριασμενη σαν φιδι φατσα καρτα στα βιντεο, φιδια  εμπορευεται ο ανθρωπακος.
> Ακομα  για το  αερας  κοπανιστος ,πασο , ο μονος  "Αεριτζης " ειναι  ο Πετρος  σ' αυτη τη χωρα ; 
> Το απατεωνας  ειναι  βαρεια κουβεντα  , εχει και ποινικο σκελος , αν το τραβηξουμε  φτανει  σε βαθμο κακουργηματος.
> Για τον Τσουκαλα , εχεις απολυτο  δικιο , εκτος κι αν η ομαδα ΠΖ ειχε καποια  επαφη - διαλογο  μαζι του για  μελλοντικη συνεργασια
> και ασχετως αν δεν ευδοκιμησε , εγινε μια αναφορα  στο ονομα του . Αν δεν συνεβη κατι τετοιο ειναι  φαουλ λογω   επαρσης του Παπ.
> 
> ...



Ναι, έχουμε αναφέρει πολλά επίθετα για τον ΠΖ αλλά δεν είδα κανένα πόστ που αναφέρει το επίθετο "μαλάκας". Αυτά για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε.
Και ο ΠΖ έχει κερδίσει επάξια όλα αυτά τα επίθετα (εκτός από το μαλάκας), Διότι δεν έχουμε κάτι ενάντια στον άνθρωπο, αλλά έχουμε ενάντια στα λεγόμενα του.
Γιατί λοιπόν ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος άνθρωπος να αξίζει το επίθετο αυτό? το οποίο δεν έχει αποδοθεί ούτε στον ΠΖ?

----------


## nikospag

> _Τώρα, η δομή της κατασκευής δεν δικαιολογεί 20 bar, δηλαδή 19 bar παραπάνω από την ατμοσφαιρική_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Sot* *Pap*.
> 
>  Κύριε *Sot* *Pap*, επιτρέψτε μου μία μικρή παρατήρηση. 
> Όταν σε κάποιον κλειστό χώρο μετράται η πίεση και ο μετρητής δείχνει την τιμή 20 bar, αυτό σημαίνει ότι η πίεση εκεί είναι 20 bar παραπάνω από την ατμοσφαιρική. Όχι 19!  Δεν είναι σωστό να μειώνετε την ένδειξη του μετρητή κατά 1 μονάδα.
> Αν τώρα αναρωτηθούμε για την πίεση υπό την οποία βρίσκονται τα μόρια του κλειστού χώρου - η απάντηση είναι 21 bar. 
> Βασίλειος.



Δεν διαφωνώ ( βέβαια εντόπισες την διαφορά της απόλυτης πίεσης με την μανομετρική πίεση), αλλά ο k.Sot Pap λέει ότι ο ΠΖ μπερδεύτηκε και ήθελε να πεί 20psi αντί 20 bar. Βέβαια αν υποθέσουμε οτι είναι έτσι, το τελικό αποτέλεσμα της απάτης πάλι δεν αλλάζει.

----------


## nick1974

> Θα σε διαβάζουν τίποτα εξωγηίνοι και θα λένε τι πίθηκος είναι τούτος!



εχμμμ... εισθε ΚΑΙ δημιουργηστης?

μια χαρα σε βρισκω...


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Sot pap

> *ΠΟΥ; ΠΟΤΕ; ΠΟΙΟΣ; ΠΟΣΟ;*
> *Πού* είναι αυτή η ...50KW ...κατασκευή;
> *Πότε* έγινε αυτή και δεν το μάθαμε;
> *Ποιός* την έκανε;
> *Πόσο* είπαμε είναι; 50KW;



Η αλήθεια είναι πως, αν ισχυεί οτι αναφέρθει στην ένωση φυσικών, πως για 1 Kgr κολλοειδούς παράγεται 12KWh, 
και στην περiπτωση πως το κολλοειδες παράγεται μαζικά με τιμή 0,8 Ευρώ/Kgr, η KWh υδρογόνου έρχεται στα 0,07 Ευρώ. 

Στην περίπτωση που είχαμε την ενέργεια απο ΦΒ, με αρχικό κόστος KWh στα 0,04 (30ετη αποσβέση μαζικής παραγωγή) και προσθέταμε
πως για να το κάνουμε υδρόγονο έχουμε απώλειες 40%, να το συμπιέσουμε 30%, και σε κυψελη καυσίμου πάλι 30%, 
η KWh υδρογονου έρχεται στα 0,10 Ευρω.

Οπότε για αυτό ίσως δεν περπατά μαζικά η τεχνική ΠΖ, δεν είναι δα και τεράστια διαφορά.

----------


## nick1974

δεν απαντησες: εσυ δεν εισαι πιθικος?
Σε τι ειδος ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ οτι ανηκεις? (πες καμια κβαντικη θεωρια πανω στη θεωρια της εξελιξης να γελασουμε κι ασε τα κιλοβατ, αυτα ειναι παιχνιδια για μεγαλα παιδια)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikospag

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως, αν ισχυεί οτι αναφέρθει στην ένωση φυσικών, πως για 1 Kgr κολλοειδούς παράγεται 12KWh, 
> και στην περiπτωση πως το κολλοειδες παράγεται μαζικά με τιμή 0,8 Ευρώ/Kgr, η KWh υδρογόνου έρχεται στα 0,07 Ευρώ.



Εδώ διαφωνώ. Από ότι ξέρω το κόστος παραγωγής του κολλοειδούς αργύρου είναι δεκάδες φορές μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που αναφέρεις, ακόμη και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες παραγωγής.





> Στην περίπτωση που είχαμε την ενέργεια απο ΦΒ, με αρχικό κόστος KWh στα 0,04 (30ετη αποσβέση μαζικής παραγωγή) και προσθέταμε
> πως για να το κάνουμε υδρόγονο έχουμε απώλειες 40%, να το συμπιέσουμε 30%, και σε κυψελη καυσίμου πάλι 30%, 
> η KWh υδρογονου έρχεται στα 0,10 Ευρω.
> 
> Οπότε για αυτό ίσως δεν περπατά μαζικά η τεχνική ΠΖ, δεν είναι δα και τεράστια διαφορά.



Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω για το τρόπο υπολογισμού των απωλειών, ασχέτως της ακρίβειας των αριθμών, είσαι στον σωστό δρόμο.
Ομως το ότι "δεν περπατά μαζικά η τεχνική ΠΖ" δεν φταίει το κόστος, αλλά το ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ !!! (δουλεύει μόνο φαινομενικά).

----------


## Sot pap

> Δηλαδή μας λες πως οι δυνάμεις που ασκεί ένα αέριο δεδομένης πίεσης στα  τοιχώματα του δοχείου που το περιβάλλει, εξαρτώνται από τον μοριακό όγκο  του αερίου; 
> Άλλη πίεση δηλαδή ασκούν ανά μονάδα επιφανείας τα 20bar υδρογόνου και άλλη πίεση τα 20bar αργού.



Δεν αναφέρομαι στην πίεση στα τοιχώματα, αλλά στις δυνάμεις διαφυγής των βιδών πως έχουν άμεση σχέση με το ΙΞΩΔΕΣ του αερίου. 







> Ίσως. Πάντως για να χαρακτηρίσει κάποιος εσένα βάσει των όσων αντιφάσεων  και μη λογικών επιχειρημάτων μας έχεις γράψει τελευταίως, αρκεί και η  γήινη νοημοσύνη



Δες το σαν μια υπερθέση μεταξύ 2 μετρητικών καταστάσεων!

----------


## nikospag

> Δεν αναφέρομαι στην πίεση στα τοιχώματα, αλλά στις δυνάμεις διαφυγής των βιδών πως έχουν άμεση σχέση με το ΙΞΩΔΕΣ του αερίου.



Διαφωνώ καθέτως, οριζοντίως και διαγωνίως. Όταν έχουμε έναν θάλαμο υπό μετρήσιμη πίεση, ασχέτως ιξώδους του αερίου, η πίεση ανά τετραγωνικό χιλιοστό (ή πιο σωστά ανά μονάδα επιφανείας) θα είναι η ίδια σε όλες τις επιφάνειες. Με λίγα λόγια όταν σε έναν θάλαμο έχουμε πίεση πχ 20 bar , τότε η πίεση ανά μονάδα επιφανείας δεν έχει σχέση με το ιξώδες του αερίου και παραμένει στα 20 bar. Δεν ξέρω αν έγινα κατανοητός.
Το ιξώδες παίζει ρόλο όταν στον ίδιο θάλαμο βάλουμε τον ίδιο όγκο αερίου με διαφορετικό ιξώδες. Όμως αν καταφέρουμε και πετύχουμε τη ίδια πίεση με λιγότερο ή περισσότερο αέριο τότε δεν έχει καμία διαφορά.
Ο *kioan* έχει δίκιο.

----------

kioan (25-10-18)

----------


## DGeorge

> Δεν αναφέρομαι στην πίεση στα τοιχώματα, αλλά στις δυνάμεις διαφυγής των βιδών πως έχουν άμεση σχέση με το ΙΞΩΔΕΣ του αερίου. ......



Δηλαδή να υποθέσω. ότι καταλήξαμε με το πρόβλημα "ποιότητα φλάντζας", με το πρόβλημα "μηχανική τελειοποίηση" των συνδέσμων/ ώστε -τελικά- να ασχοληθούμε και με το ιξώδες......
Βρε της Μαργιωρής και του φερετζέ της!!!

----------


## DGeorge

Δείτε εδώ!

----------


## leosedf

Αν γίνεται μη σκορπάμε το θέμα από εδώ και από εκεί.

----------


## nikospag

Παιδιά. μόνο εγώ έχω την αίσθηση ότι εκπαιδεύουμε συλλογικά την ομάδα ΠΖ και τους δίνουμε τις βάσεις για την επόμενη φασματική θεωρία που θα βγάλουν? ή είμαι τρελλός?

----------


## rama

Τρελλός είσαι. Σιγά μην καταλαβαίνουν τι τους λέτε!

----------

kioan (25-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> *Αν* όντως είχε 20 bar μέσα η συσκευή. [Μπλα μπλα μπλα] Οπότε *αν* είχε 20 bar θα είχε αργό ή άλλο μεγαλύτερου μοριακού όγκου αέριο, γι αυτό και απαιτήθηκε κομπρεσσερ για την αποσυμπίεση, ώστε να μην πλημμυρίσει ο χώρος με αυτό.



όταν εσείς ο ίδιος δηλώσατε:




> Λοιπόν, να τα βάλουμε σε μια σειρά. Ο  αντιδραστήρας *είναι* κενός από αέρα σε 0 bar. Για* να φθάσει* από το 0 στο 1  bar* θέλει* γύρω στα 20 PSI, και όχι 20 bar, για *να τροφοδότησει*  ατμοσφαιρικού αέρα. 
> (20 PSI βάζουμε σε σωσίβιο θαλάσσης, φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά σε τετραγωνισμένη αλουμινο-ταινιο- κατασκευή). 
> *Τροφοδοτεί* την κατασκευή με κομπρέσερ ώστε να φθάσει στο 1 bar και *να το ανοίξει* χωρίς να χαλαστούν οι ρυθμίσεις. 
> Δεν είναι δα και αυτό κβαντομηχανική, ένα απλό λαθάκι στις μονάδες μέτρησης.



{ Τα τονισμένα δικά μου.. }
Δεν βλέπω πουθενά στην αρχική σας τοποθέτηση περί ..αρνητικής πίεσης να γράφετε ...αν. Ενώ τώρα αρχίσατε τα ...αν. Ξέρετε πώς λέγεται αυτό έτσι δεν είναι; *Κωλοτούμπα*!
Στην ερώτηση δε για τα 50KW τι απαντάτε; Τίποτα απολύτως για τα 50KW ίσα-ίσα αμφισβητείτε αν είναι και ...πρακτικά αποδοτική!!!




> *Η αλήθεια είναι πως*, αν ισχυεί οτι αναφέρθει στην  ένωση φυσικών, πως για 1 Kgr κολλοειδούς παράγεται 12KWh, 
> και στην περiπτωση πως το κολλοειδες παράγεται μαζικά με τιμή 0,8 Ευρώ/Kgr, η KWh υδρογόνου έρχεται στα 0,07 Ευρώ. Στην περίπτωση που είχαμε την ενέργεια απο ΦΒ, με αρχικό κόστος KWh στα 0,04 (30ετη αποσβέση μαζικής παραγωγή) και προσθέταμε πως για να το κάνουμε υδρόγονο έχουμε απώλειες 40%, να το συμπιέσουμε 30%, και σε κυψελη καυσίμου πάλι 30%, η KWh υδρογονου έρχεται στα 0,10 Ευρω. *Οπότε για αυτό ίσως δεν περπατά μαζικά η τεχνική ΠΖ,δεν είναι δα και τεράστια διαφορά.*



Ξέρεις πώς λέγεται αυτό; Ποιό ακριβώς; Να λες την μια:




> Οπότε και η κατασκευή 50KW που  επέδειξε ο ΠΖ ...



και μετά όχι μόνο να μην απαντάς στο ποιά είναι αυτή η ...κατασκευή αλλά να αμφισβητείς κιόλας την απόδοσή της!
Είναι 100% κωλοτούμπα αλλά μπορεί να πάρει και από τα 20psi πίεση και να γίνει 102% κωλοτούμπα. Λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------

kioan (26-10-18)

----------


## basilhs26

Ακόμα ασχολούμαστε με αυτή την "συσκευή" που βγήκε στην γύρα πριν 3 χρόνια; Δεν μας είπε ο Μάκης αν κατάφερε να τροφοδοτήσει τζαμπέ τα κτίρια των γραφείων της ζούγκλας.  :Lol:

----------


## DGeorge

> Αν γίνεται μη σκορπάμε το θέμα από εδώ και από εκεί.



Συγγνώμη δηλαδή... Αλλά ήταν τόσο άσχετα, που γι' αυτό τα πήγα στα άσχετα!

----------


## DGeorge

Προς άρσιν κάθε παρεξήγησης.... Αφ'ενός η 'αίτηση Συγγνώμης' μου ήταν _Ειλικρινέστατη πέρα ως πέρα_, και αφ'ετέρου θεώρησα όντως τα περί μονάδων που έγραψα -μα-τελείως- άσχετα!

----------


## VaselPi

_και στην περiπτωση πως το κολλοειδες παράγεται μαζικά με τιμή 0,8 Ευρώ/Kgr, η KWh υδρογόνου έρχεται στα 0,07 Ευρώ_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Sot Pap*.

Απορία 1. Σε ποίο παράλληλο Σύμπαν τα παράγωγα έχουν κόστος μικρότερο από αυτό της πρώτης ύλης; 
Στο δικό μας Σύμπαν, η πρώτη ύλη, δηλαδή ο Άργυρος, έχει τιμή περίπου 470 Ευρώ/kg. 
Απορία 2. Πως η μαζική παραγωγή του κολλοειδούς θα μειώσει το κόστος της πρώτης ύλης 500 φορές;

Θα το πω ακόμη μία φορά. Σταματήστε να ασχολείστε και να εξετάζετε το κολλοειδές. Δεν έπαιζε και δεν παίζει κανένα απολύτως ρόλο στις επιδείξεις και στην πρόταση του Π.Ζ. 
Σε πρώτη φάση, τον «έμπασε» στη συζήτηση όταν έκανε την επίδειξη: «Παράγω ρεύμα από νερό». Το νερό, όπως γνωρίζουμε, έχει μικρή ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα, η οποία δημιουργεί _διακοπή στο κλειστό κύκλωμα του ρεύματος_. Θεωρούσε (με μεγάλη αφέλεια), ότι η προσθήκη του κολλοειδούς αργύρου στο νερό θα αυξήσει την ηλεκτρική του αγωγιμότητα σε επίπεδα που έχουν οι ηλεκτρολύτες.

Σε δεύτερη φάση, μαζί με το «κράμα μετάλλου», το κολλοειδές το «έμπασε» στην κουβέντα όταν έκανε την επίδειξη: «Με ραδιοκύματα παράγω υδρογόνο». Έβλεπε, ότι δίχως αυτές τις 2 ουσίες, η πρότασή του συγκρούεται με το Νόμο Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που τις έβαλε στη συζήτηση.

Ακόμη. Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο, όταν ομιλεί για την «Ηλεκτροφασματική θεωρία» και «Παράκαμψη της απαγορευτικής αρχής του κύκλου Καρνό κ.ο.κ», υπονοεί και στηρίζεται στην αρχή λειτουργίας του fuel cell, το οποίο, ωστόσο, δεν το κατονομάζει, για λόγους προφανείς. Σε καμία από τις επιδείξεις δεν έκανε χρήση αυτοσχέδιου fuel cell, καθώς είναι πολύ δύσκολη και δαπανηρή η κατασκευή του. Η αγορά του, σε ευρώ έχει τιμή (3000-5000)/kW. Μόνο σε μία επίδειξη διαφαινόταν η ανάμιξη του fuel cell στη συσκευή του, όταν «άνοιγε την καρδιά του αντιδραστήρα ψυχρής καύσης» και κατονόμασε τις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες.

Ως άνθρωπος πρακτικός, καταλάβαινε ότι η πρόταση του πρέπει να είναι λειτουργική τελικά. Έτσι, δίχως τις ανοησίες περί «κολλοειδούς», κβαντικούς καταλύτες και διάσπαση με ραδιοκύματα, ένα σχήμα που μπορεί να λειτουργήσει είναι: «Κράμα φτηνού μετάλλου που αντιδρά με το νερό, το ρίχνω στο νερό. Το εκλυόμενο υδρογόνο το οδηγώ σε ένα fuel cell, παράγοντας ρεύμα». Αυτό το σχήμα εννοεί, που είναι λειτουργικό, όταν τον ακούτε να λέει: «Η δική μας η μέθοδος ...» ή «Η δική μας η πρόταση ...». Το τεράστιο κόστος αυτής της μεθόδου θα το αποδώσει στον πόλεμο που του κάνουν τα συμφέροντα κ.ο.κ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (26-10-18), 

nestoras (26-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Σταματήστε να ασχολείστε και να εξετάζετε το κολλοειδές. Δεν έπαιζε και δεν παίζει κανένα απολύτως ρόλο στις επιδείξεις και στην πρόταση του Π.Ζ.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! 

Το κολλοειδές ήταν ακόμα ένα buzzword που έβαλε στη κουβέντα ο απατεωνίσκος (και αναπαράγει το κοπάδι που τον περιστοιχίζει) για να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα.

Άλλωστε που είναι το κολλοειδές όταν ο ίδιος ο "εφευρέτης" μας δείχνει πως βάζει απλό νεράκι της βρύσης στην συσκευή του και από το οποίο προηγουμένως πίνει για να μας αποδείξει πως δεν έχει προσμίξεις;




Όπως χαρακτηριστικά μας λέει: *"εδώ έχουμε το νερό, να πιω λίγο... Είναι απλό νερό. Δεν έχει μέσα οξύ ή κάτι άλλο. Με νερό απλό."* 





Όσοι μας παπαγαλίζετε την θεωρία περί προσμίξεων κολλοειδούς μέσα στο νερό, μήπως υπονοείτε πως ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος είναι απατεώνας και μας λέει ψέματα;  :Scared:

----------

VaselPi (29-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> _και στην περiπτωση πως το κολλοειδες παράγεται μαζικά με τιμή 0,8 Ευρώ/Kgr, η KWh υδρογόνου έρχεται στα 0,07 Ευρώ_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Sot Pap*.
> 
> Απορία 1. Σε ποίο παράλληλο Σύμπαν τα παράγωγα έχουν κόστος μικρότερο από αυτό της πρώτης ύλης; 
> Στο δικό μας Σύμπαν, η πρώτη ύλη, δηλαδή ο Άργυρος, έχει τιμή περίπου 470 Ευρώ/kg. 
> Απορία 2. Πως η μαζική παραγωγή του κολλοειδούς θα μειώσει το κόστος της πρώτης ύλης 500 φορές;



Λογικά επειδή κατά ΠΖ ο κολλεοιδής ιζηματοποιείται και μέσω διαδικασίας ηλεκτροφόρεσης επαναχρησιμοποιείται, λογικα θα αναφέρεται για το κόστος επαναχρησιμοποίησης. Δηλαδή μια φορά αγορά Αργύρου σαν αρχικό κόστος επένδυσης και ύστερα επαναχρησιμοποίηση (κόστη χρήσης από 11 Ευρώ/Kgr σε 0,8 Ευρώ/kgr σε μαζική χρήση). 





> Ακόμη. Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο, όταν ομιλεί για την «Ηλεκτροφασματική θεωρία» και «Παράκαμψη της απαγορευτικής αρχής του κύκλου Καρνό κ.ο.κ», υπονοεί και στηρίζεται στην αρχή λειτουργίας του fuel cell, το οποίο, ωστόσο, δεν το κατονομάζει, για λόγους προφανείς. Σε καμία από τις επιδείξεις δεν έκανε χρήση αυτοσχέδιου fuel cell, καθώς είναι πολύ δύσκολη και δαπανηρή η κατασκευή του. Η αγορά του, σε ευρώ έχει τιμή (3000-5000)/kW. Μόνο σε μία επίδειξη διαφαινόταν η ανάμιξη του fuel cell στη συσκευή του, όταν «άνοιγε την καρδιά του αντιδραστήρα ψυχρής καύσης» και κατονόμασε τις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες.



Συμφωνώ εν την ουσία της παρατήρησης.

----------


## Sot pap

> Παιδιά. μόνο εγώ έχω την αίσθηση ότι εκπαιδεύουμε συλλογικά την ομάδα ΠΖ και τους δίνουμε τις βάσεις για την επόμενη φασματική θεωρία που θα βγάλουν? ή είμαι τρελλός?



Για κριτική επιτροπή δεν είστε άσχημοι, αρκεί να έλλειπαν οι ακραίες εκφράσεις.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Λογικά επειδή κατά ΠΖ ο κολλεοιδής ιζηματοποιείται και μέσω διαδικασίας ηλεκτροφόρεσης επαναχρησιμοποιείται, λογικα θα αναφέρεται για το κόστος επαναχρησιμοποίησης. Δηλαδή μια φορά αγορά Αργύρου σαν αρχικό κόστος επένδυσης και ύστερα επαναχρησιμοποίηση (κόστη χρήσης από 11 Ευρώ/Kgr σε 0,8 Ευρώ/kgr σε μαζική χρήση).



Υπάρχει ναι ή όχι κολλοειδές τελικά; Όσες φορές έδειξε την ( υποτιθέμενη ) συσκευή σε λειτουργία μία ( μόνο μία ) φορά είπε ότι υπάρχει κολλοειδές μέσα. Το λογικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι τις άλλες φορές ( χωρίς την προσθήκη κολλοειδούς και αφού το ...έπιναν πρώτα ) δεν υπήρχε καν αντίδραση! Αν όντως η αντίδραση χρειάζεται το κολλοειδές για να γίνει...




> Για κριτική επιτροπή δεν είστε άσχημοι, αρκεί να έλλειπαν οι ακραίες εκφράσεις.



Αν μας θεωρείτε "κριτική επιτροπή" τότε θα πρέπει να ...κρίνουμε και κάτι. Εδώ όμως δεν τίθεται αυτό το θέμα. Της ...κρίσης δηλαδή. Θα μιλήσω μόνο για τον εαυτό μου και όχι για άλλους. Για εμένα ήταν / είναι / θα είναι για πάντα απάτη η χαζομάρα του απατεώνα Ζωγράφου. Τι να ...κρίνω; Αν είναι ...πολύ ή ...λίγο απάτη; Eσυ κύριε Sot Pap δεν το έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό μέσα σου. Δεν έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει επίσης τον ...τρόπο με τον οποίο λειτουργεί και έχεις αναφέρει τρεις - τέσσερεις τρόπους μέχρι τώρα, ανεπιτυχώς! Και τι θεωρείς ακραίες εκφράσεις; Για εμένα παραδείγματος χάρη ακραίες εκφράσεις είναι:




> Όταν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα δίχως αίτιο, σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να υπερασπίζεσαι την ΑΔΕ



 
όταν όχι μόνο δεν ξέρεις για ποιό ακριβώς πράγμα μιλάς ( δεν έχεις δει καν από κοντά την ..απάτη! ) αλλά δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή πραγματική μέτρηση!




> Βέβαια σας χαλάει στο blame game, *αλλά με τόσα που έχετε πει (δεν λέω, κάποια δικαιολογημένα κύριως λογω έλλειψης πληροφόρησης)*



 
όταν εσείς ο ίδιος που μας κατηγορείτε για ..blame game και ...έλλειψη πληροφόρησης δεν έχετε ...ιδέα τι υπερασπίζεστε! Για βοηθήστε μας λίγο... Κάνατε μετρήσεις με την υποτιθέμενη συσκευή; Είδατε την ...καρδιά; Γενικότερα την ...πλησιάσατε έστω και στο ένα μέτρο; Εσείς που τόσο εύκολα δείχνετε με το δάχτυλο αυτούς που τους ...λείπει πληροφόρηση, τι πληροφόρηση έχετε ακριβώς;




> Λοιπόν, να τα βάλουμε σε μια σειρά. Ο  αντιδραστήρας είναι κενός από αέρα σε 0 bar. Για να φθάσει από το 0 στο 1  bar θέλει γύρω στα 20 PSI, και όχι 20 bar, για να τροφοδότησει  ατμοσφαιρικού αέρα. 
> (20 PSI βάζουμε σε σωσίβιο θαλάσσης, φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά σε τετραγωνισμένη αλουμινο-ταινιο- κατασκευή). 
> Τροφοδοτεί την κατασκευή με κομπρέσερ ώστε να φθάσει στο 1 bar και να το ανοίξει χωρίς να χαλαστούν οι ρυθμίσεις. 
> Δεν είναι δα και αυτό κβαντομηχανική, ένα απλό λαθάκι στις μονάδες μέτρησης.



 
και αμέσως μετά:




> Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση. Όντως είχε μέσα η  συσκευή μεγαλύτερη  πίεση από την ατμοσφαιρική οπότε κάνει αποσυμπίεση  ώστε να φθάσει στην  ατμοσφαιρική.



η ...επιστημονική σας ασυνέπεια κύριε Sot Pap δεν είναι έκφραση ...ακραίας έκφρασης ( λογοπαίγνιο! ) ;Δεν θα συνεχίσω αν και θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω τουλάχιστον ακόμη τέσσερεις περιπτώσεις όπου έχετε αναφέρει ...ακραίες εκφράσεις ( και αυτό είναι διατυπωμένο ...ευγενικά ). Πώς περιμένετε λοιπόν από τους άλλους να σας αντιμέτωπίζουν; Όπως λέει και ένα λαϊκό ρητό: Δεν πας σε πόλεμο με όπλα κρατώντας σφεντόνα! Ή για να το πω αλλιώς: Όταν πετάς 100% ψευδοεπιστημονικές κοτσάνες τότε κατά 102% οι άλλοι θα γίνουν επιθετικοί απέναντι σου. Λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------

kioan (26-10-18), 

nick1974 (26-10-18), 

nikospag (27-10-18), 

osek (26-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Εχει μνημονευθει ο κ Χαραλαμπος Αραβαντινος του φαν κλαμπ ,ως ενδεχομενως ειδημων περι Κεραιων,ραδιοσυχνοτητων
και υποψηφιος για κληση στα Ηλεκτρονικα για να μας διαφωτισει σε θεματα ΠΖ .
Φαινεται οτι  μας διαβαζει  και  κατεβασε  αρθρο για τις Πυραμιδες , ενω παρενεβη και ο αποκλεισμενος
George Pap για διευκρινισεις . Παρακατω  τα σχετικα αποσπασματα  για ενημερωση και σχολιασμο ,αν αξιζει τον κοπο.

*Χαράλαμπος Αραβαντινός*

25 Οκτωβρίου στις 6:32 μ.μ.

Η συντονισμένη απόκριση της Μεγάλης Πυραμίδας που αλληλεπιδρά με εξωτερικά ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα της περιοχής ραδιοσυχνοτήτων (το εύρος μήκους κύματος είναι 200-600 m) θεωρητικά διερευνάται. Με τη βοήθεια αριθμητικών προσομοιώσεων και αποσύνθεσης πολλαπλών πολλών, διαπιστώνεται ότι τα φάσματα των διατομών εξαφάνισης και σκέδασης περιλαμβάνουν συντονισμένα χαρακτηριστικά που σχετίζονται με την διέγερση των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών διπολικών και τετραπόλεων στιγμών της πυραμίδας. Οι κατανομές του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού πεδίου μέσα στην πυραμίδα υπό τις συνθήκες συντονισμού καταδεικνύονται και συζητούνται για δύο περιπτώσεις, όταν η πυραμίδα βρίσκεται σε ένα ομοιογενές χώρο ή σε ένα υπόστρωμα. Αποκαλύπτεται ότι οι θάλαμοι της Πυραμίδας μπορούν να συλλέγουν και να συγκεντρώνουν την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ενέργεια και για τις δύο περιβάλλουσες συνθήκες. Στην περίπτωση της πυραμίδας στο υπόστρωμα, στα βραχύτερα μήκη κύματος, η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ενέργεια συσσωρεύεται στους θαλάμους που παρέχουν τοπικά φασματικά μέγιστα για ηλεκτρικά και μαγνητικά πεδία. Δείχνεται ότι βασικά η πυραμίδα διασκορπίζει τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα και τα επικεντρώνει στην περιοχή υποστρώματος. Αναλύεται η φασματική εξάρτηση του αποτελέσματος εστίασης.


George PapΜπορείτε να μας το αναλύσεται λίγο περισσότερο αυτό το φαινόμενο; Τι επιπτώσεις είχε στην πυραμίδα και αν έγινε τυχαίως ή είχε κάποια σκοπιμότητα; Τι ωφέλη μπορούμε να έχουμε εμείς σήμερα; Υπάρχει κάποια βιβλιογραφία να ανατρέξουμε;
Ευχαριστώ.

Χαράλαμπος ΑραβαντινόςΜια πυραμίδα έχει σε μεγάλη φυσικά κλίμακα το σχήμα μιας κεραίας horn η αλλιώς pyramid horn antena. Αυτός ο τύπος κεραίας διέπεται απο κάποια ιδιαίτερα χαραχτηριστικά το δε σχήμα της μοιάζει πολύ με μία πυραμίδα για τον λόγο αυτόν την ονομάζουμε pyramid horn antena. Αυτή η κεραία έχει πολύ σοβαρό Gain πχ Για παράδειγμα, εάν θέλουμε να κατασκευάσουμε μια κεραία pyramid horn antena που λειτουργεί από 10 GHz έως 40 GHz, θα μπορούσατε να μεταβάλλετε όλες τις φυσικές διαστάσεις από τη σταθερά s . Η σταθερά s υπολογίζεται από την αναλογία των κεντρικών συχνοτήτων.
fc1 = (3.1 + 10.6) / 2 = 6.85 GHz
fc2 = (10 + 40) / 2 = 25 GHz
s = fc2 / fc1 = 3,65
Τώρα έχετε ένα σχέδιο που καλύπτει από 2.74 GHz έως 10.96 GHz. Εαν έχετε κάποιο άλλο ερώτημα είμαι στη διάθεσή σας.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PetrosZografosFunClub/

----------


## osek

> https://www.facebook.com/groups/PetrosZografosFunClub/



Fan club με σχεδόν 900 (!!!) μέλη ο ΠΖ....

13254178_831680866968077_5343636007753287872_n.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Ο τύπος πρέπει να είναι πιο χαζός και απ' τα πράσα.

----------


## leosedf

Βλέπω και τον Γιωργάκη. "ΣΤΟ ΤΣΟΝΤΟFORUM ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΣΚΟΥΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΜΠΡΟΣΤΙΑΣΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΚΑΤΕΦΥΓΑΝ ΣΤΟ BAN. ΠΟΝΑΕΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ."
Λέει ξεμπρόστιασμα τα τούβλα και τις ανυπόστατες βλακείες που πετάνε εδώ. Ας έρθουν και οι φίλοι του αν νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να εξηγήσουν την απάτη.

Γιωργάκη έφαγες ban 7 μέρες επειδή είσαι μαλάκας,(εγώ δεν πιάνομαι μπορώ να σε κακομεταχειρίζομαι  :Lol: ) μετά τις 7 μπορείς να συνεχίσεις χωρίς να βρίζεις τα μέλη.

Υ.Γ. Το φαν κλαμπ γράφεται fan club και όχι fun (πλάκα), είναι σαν να σπάτε πλάκα με τον μουστάκια. Για να καταλάβεις το μέγεθος των πτυχίων που έχετε  :Mr. Green:

----------

kioan (27-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ήταν λογικό και αναμενόμενο ο κύριος Γεώργιος ( George Pap ) να κάνει ..σημαία του την αποβολή ( ban ) από αυτό το forum. Ίσως τελικά αυτός να ήταν και ο αρχικός σκοπός του. Να προκαλέσει, βρίζοντας και προσβάλοντας, ώστε να ...αποβληθεί. Τίποτα όμως δεν τον εμποδίζει να κάνει ένα καινούργιο λογαριασμό, γιατί ουσιαστικά η αποβολή είναι στο όνομα! Ας κάνει λοιπόν ένα καινούργιο λογαριασμό να μας ...πονέσει με την αλήθεια! Γιατί εμένα προσωπικά όταν προσπάθησα να γράψω την ...αλήθεια εκεί με διέγραψαν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες! Δεν έβριζα, δεν πρόσβαλα, τόλμησα ( άκουσον! άκουσον! ) να ρωτήσω για τη ...συσκευή των 300 γραμμαρίων! Φυσικά ο κύριος Γεώργιος θορυβήθηκε γιατί δεν είχε / δεν μπορούσε να πει τίποτα. Κατάλαβε επίσης ότι ναι πρόβατα είναι εκεί αλλά τέτοιο ψέμα δεν το αναπαράγεις ελαφρά τη καρδία. Έτσι λοιπόν χωρίς δικαιολογία με ...διέγραψαν!
Έχουμε όμως τον κύριο Sot Pap ακόμη εδώ! Τουλάχιστον δεν έχει αρχίσει να βρίζει και να προσβάλλει! Γιατί όμως ...σίγησε τώρα τελευταία; Τον πείραξε η αποβολή του κυρίου Γεωργίου ή μήπως του τελειώσαν οι ...απόψεις για το πώς μπορεί να λειτουργεί η συσκευή; Μπορεί φυσικά ( λογοπαίγνιο! ) να πιστεύει ότι έχει ...απαντήσει! Πως όσα έγραψε ήταν αρκετά πειστικά ώστε να σταματήσουμε να ασχολούμαστε! Να τον διαβεβαιώσω ότι εγώ προσωπικά ( μιλώ / γράφω μόνο για τον εαυτό μου ) δεν θα σταματήσω παρά μόνο όταν αποκαλυφθεί η απάτη! Ή όταν αποδειχθεί ότι πράγματι λειτουργεί έτσι όπως ισχυρίζεται ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος!
Πράγμα το οποίο είναι 100% αδύνατο παίρνει και λίγο από διάσπαση με υψηλές συχνότητες και γίνεται 102% αδύνατο! Λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## leosedf

Βλέπω επίσης μόλις απαντήσαν του ταρίφα με λινκ προς εδώ σβήστηκε  η απάντηση, δεν τους βόλευε μάλλον ε?  :Lol:  :Lol: 


Διόρθωσαν και το ορθογραφικό στον τίτλο τα μοσχάρια.

----------


## kioan

> Ήταν λογικό και αναμενόμενο ο κύριος Γεώργιος ( George Pap ) να κάνει ..σημαία του την αποβολή ( ban ) από αυτό το forum. Ίσως τελικά αυτός να ήταν και ο αρχικός σκοπός του. Να προκαλέσει, βρίζοντας και προσβάλοντας, ώστε να ...αποβληθεί.



Το ban του είναι εβδομαδιαίο και ο λόγος που του επιβλήθηκε είναι πως σε κάθε ένα από τα τελευταία του μηνύματα, μην έχοντας κάποιο άλλο επιχείρημα, έβριζε.

Όταν ηρεμήσει, τα ξαναλέμε. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## aris_kimi

> Βλέπω επίσης μόλις απαντήσαν του ταρίφα με λινκ προς εδώ σβήστηκε  η απάντηση, δεν τους βόλευε μάλλον ε? 
> 
> 
> Διόρθωσαν και το ορθογραφικό στον τίτλο τα μοσχάρια.



Και όχι μόνο την απάντηση, και το μέλος έσβησαν.. χαχαχα. 

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί μίστερ τζόρτζ??

----------

leosedf (27-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

George Pap. ΠΟΝΑΕΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ

Στο παρον φορουμ τλχ καταχωρειται ο συνδεσμος  Φ/β των "αντιπαλων" ,ωστε το ακροατηριο να ενημερωθει και κρινει αναλογως.
Απο διαγραφες  - μπαν εχουν συμβει τα  αισχη στα του ΠΖ  μκδ. Πχ  αιτημα φιλιας  ,για να ακολουθησει διαγραφη του "φιλου",αμα το χαψει ο χανος,
αδαης στα  τερτιπια του φ/β.

Αληθεια  ισχυει ο νομος του Hess στις  συσκευες ΠΖ  κ Παπ ;
αληθεια ισχυει Η ΑΔΕ ;  
Τα αναλωσιμα κατα την λειτουργια των ηλεκτροπαραγωγων ζευγων (για backup) ,θα ερχονται σε  συμφερουσα τιμη ; αληθες ;
Ακομα και οι πολυμερικες μεμβρανες ; Εδω εχει κολλησει το προτζεκτ; Ντε και καλα  αυτοδυναμη ερευνα και αναπτυξη;
Το πλεον  ατρανταχτο επιχειρημα  που καταφευγεις οταν στριμωχνεσαι ειναι : Γιατι να σε κοροιδεψω; Τι εχω να κερδισω;
Με κατι τετοια θα παρουμε  Τη  Πολη ; Επειδη εσυ ειδες και επιστευσες; 

Τεσπα το 7 ημερο θα  περασει , δεν ειναι λυση η αλλαγη ονοματος χρηστη για να υπαρχει συναφεια .
Μεχρι τοτε  η αληθεια  ειναι οτι  τα  μεζεδακια της  κυρα Μαριας  ηταν  απαιχτα.
Ολα  τα  αλλα  παιζονται .

Προς στιγμην  σκεφτηκα  να  κηρυξω   7 ημερο  εμπαργκο χαριν του  ασπονδου  φιλου  Παπ  
(οι διπλωματικες σχεσεις  εχουν διαρραγει προ πολλου)  , αλλα αναθεωρησα  και θα τον υποστηριξω
χαριν του διαλογου .

Ο υπο ενταξη στα  "Ηλεκτρονικα" κ Χαραλαμπος Αραβαντινος  εδειξε την καρτ βιζιτ   του με  το  " 
pyramid horn antena. Αυτή η κεραία έχει πολύ σοβαρό Gain πχ Για παράδειγμα, εάν θέλουμε να
 κατασκευάσουμε μια κεραία pyramid horn antena που λειτουργεί από 10 GHz έως 40 GHz ......"

Μεχρι στιγμης  δεν σχολιασθηκε  επαρκως.  Κανεις προθυμος ;
Edit :  Απο τα  εγκληματολογικα εργαστηρια του Δοκτωρος Free , εχουμε  καποιο νεο 
ως προς το τι  ταμπάκ φυμέ αυτός   ο Αραβαντινός;

----------


## kioan

> Μεχρι στιγμης  δεν σχολιασθηκε  επαρκως.  Κανεις προθυμος ;



Όποιος θέλει να συζητήσει κατι εδώ, μπαίνει και το γράφει. Εν αντιθέσει με τα group των φανατισμένων οπαδών του ΠΖ, εδώ τα μονα μηνύματα που σβήνουμε ειναι τα εντελώς εκτός θέματος και όσα απλώς βρίζουν. 







> Προς στιγμην  σκεφτηκα  να  κηρυξω   7 ημερο  εμπαργκο χαριν του  ασπονδου  φιλου  Παπ



Σε αυτό μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω αν θες. Είναι το μόνο εύκολο. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nikospag

K. Sot Pap. Πραγματικά εκτιμώ την αξιοπρεπή συμπεριφορά σας εδώ, δηλ χωρίς βρισιές και χωρίς προσωπικές προσβολές.
Για αυτό θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση σε σας (και οχι στην ομάδα ΠΖ), προσεγγίζοντας το πρόβλημα από την δικιά σας οπτική γωνία.

Δεδομένου ότι εσείς έχετε καλύτερες γνώσεις κβαντικής και κλασσικής φυσικής από τον ΠΖ (και φαίνεται αυτό, τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό βλέπω), πιστεύετε ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ (στα εσώψυχα σας) ότι αυτό ο άνθρωπος (ΠΖ) θα μπορούσε να κατασκευάσει οποιαδήποτε συσκευή εντός της οποίας θα λάμβαναν χώρα κβαντικά φαινόμενα? (δεν μιλάω για άλλα φαινόμενα)
Θα μου πείτε ότι κβαντικά φαινόμενα συμβαίνουν στη καθημερινή ζωή.
Δεν εννοώ αυτό, είμαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρετε τι εννοώ.

Δεν χρειάζεται να μου απαντήσετε, Απλά σκεφτείτε το...

----------


## nikospag

> Μεχρι στιγμης  δεν σχολιασθηκε  επαρκως.  Κανεις προθυμος ;



Μάλιστα. Να αναφέρω ένα σχόλιο επιταυτού. Θυμάμαι ότι αυτή η ψευδοθεωρία είχε υποπέσει στη αντίληψη μου πάνω από 30 χρόνια πριν. Τότε μάλιστα η θεωρία έλεγε ότι αν βάλεις ένα κομμάτι κρέατος στο σημείο εστίασης των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων την πυραμίδας, τότε ο ρυθμός αποσύνθεσης του κρέατος ελαχιστοποιείται.

Το επίπεδο αυτής της θεωρίας ανήκει στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την θεωρία της κοίλης γης.
Με εννοήσατε φαντάζομαι.

----------


## nepomuk

> Μάλιστα. Να αναφέρω ένα σχόλιο επιταυτού. Θυμάμαι ότι αυτή η ψευδοθεωρία είχε υποπέσει στη αντίληψη μου πάνω από 30 χρόνια πριν. Τότε μάλιστα η θεωρία έλεγε ότι αν βάλεις ένα κομμάτι κρέατος στο σημείο εστίασης των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων την πυραμίδας, τότε ο ρυθμός αποσύνθεσης του κρέατος ελαχιστοποιείται.
> 
> Το επίπεδο αυτής της θεωρίας ανήκει στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την θεωρία της κοίλης γης.
> Με εννοήσατε φαντάζομαι.





Γινατε απολυτως κατανοητος  και ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση .
Αν παρατηρησατε  στο  φ/β , ο Παπ  επιμενει  με  ερωτημα : 

"George PapΜπορείτε να μας το αναλύσεται λίγο περισσότερο αυτό το φαινόμενο; Τι επιπτώσεις είχε στην πυραμίδα και αν έγινε τυχαίως ή είχε κάποια σκοπιμότητα; Τι ωφέλη μπορούμε να έχουμε εμείς σήμερα; Υπάρχει κάποια βιβλιογραφία να ανατρέξουμε;
Ευχαριστώ."

Απο τη δικη μας σκοπια και με βαση οσα μας ειπατε, μπορουμε να  υποθεσουμε  οτι  ο Παπ  αναζητει  καποια μεθοδο ακτινοβολησης  
Αρτοσκευασματων και γλυκισματων ,ωστε  να μπαγιατευουν αργοτερα ; Πχ  εντος Πρισματος , κολουρου Κωνου κτλπ ;
Δηλ μονο σε πυραμιδα  γινονται ολα αυτα ;  Τα λοιπα γεωμετρικα στερεα αποκλειονται ; 
Μηπως  ολο αυτο ειναι ενα  υπονοουμενο για τον περιφημο Γεωμετρικο Χωρο ΠΖ , κρισιμων διαστασεων , το διαβοητο Καβιτυ 
και τις μελλοντικες παραπλευρες  εφαρμογες της Ηλεκτροφασματικης Θεωριας ΠΖ στις βιομηχανιες τροφιμων;

Κατι τετοιο ομως θα τον συνεφερε επαγγελματικα ; 
Ενδεχομενως να  σκοπευει να εκκινησει γραμμη παραγωγης σκευασματων μακρας διαρκειας , αφου
για τα  φρεσκα  οσο πιο γρηγορα  μπαγιατευουν ,τοσο  αυξανουν οι πωλησεις.

Οταν με το καλο επιστρεψει και εχουμε   απαρτια  , καλο θα ηταν να συζητηθει το θεμα  μεταξυ επαιοντων,
γενικευοντας  το  για  ολα  τα  τροφιμα  ,πχ τοματες  που βγαζουν το μηνα  .

----------


## nikospag

> Διόρθωσαν και το ορθογραφικό στον τίτλο τα μοσχάρια.



Εμ, για αυτό είπα ότι έχω την αίσθηση ότι τους εκπαιδεύουμε. Τώρα είδαμε και την απόδειξη. 
Εύγε κ. *leosedf* που το εντοπίσατε.

----------


## nick1974

μη μου πειτε τωρα οτι θα αρχισουμε να λεμε και για το "φαινομενο της πυραμιδας" και τις ηλιθιοτητες που γραφαν περιοδικα τυπου "ανεξηγητο" την εποχη του ψυχρου πολεμου...
Τοτε ηταν συναρπαστικα ολα αυτα αλλα σημερα ουτε ενας εντελως χαζος δε θα τα πιστευε γι αυτο και εχουμε νεοτερους και καλυτερα δομημενους αστικους μυθους.
Μηπως να πουμε και για το πειραμα της φιλαδελφειας? (με μηχανες που εφτιαξε καποιος προγονος του ζαβου), η για το σεισμο 12 ριχτερ που εγινε και καταπιε ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΗ! (πανω απο 10 κοβεται ο πλανητης στα δυο, αλλα ακομα κι αν κινηθουν ολες οι πλακες ταυτοχρονα και καταστραφουν τα παντα, στον πλανητη Γη το max που μπορει να γινει ειναι 10, κι αυτο μονο θεωρητικα υπο συνθηκες που εχουν μηδαμηνες πιθανοτητες να συμβουν). 
Η μαλλον καλυτερα γιατι να μη το παμε σε επαφη του ζαβου με εξωγηινα οντα?

----------


## nikospag

κ.*nepomuk*. θα παρακαλούσα να μην πλατυάζετε στα μηνύματα σας. Ο πλατυασμός (ή πιο σωστά πλάτειασμα) απαξιώνει την αξία κάθε μηνύματος, και ακριβώς αυτό παθαίνετε και εσείς.
Επίσης, (επειδή είμαι πολλά χρόνια στα forum), θα σας πω οτι ο χώρος που πιάνει κάθε μήνυμα σε κάθε forum είναι πολύτιμος.
Οπότε παρακαλώ ακολουθείστε την λογική που λέει: λίγα λόγια και καλά.
Ελπίζω να με καταλάβατε.

----------


## nepomuk

Ο Αραβαντινος επιμενει με νεο συνδεσμο  ,700κ θεασεις και 5,5κ σχολια .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zWg...8VnlYuwxf_wZmo

----------


## kioan

Που κολλάνε οι πυραμίδες στη συσκευή που μας έδειξε ο τηλεμαϊντανος ψευδοεπιστήμονας; Είχε πυραμίδες η συσκευή-απάτη του Ζωγράφου; 

Θα σταματήσεις το copy paste της κάθε άσχετης μπούρδας που βρίσκεις; 


Edit: Σε σταμάτησα εγώ, τα ξαναλέμε αύριο. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Μετά από παρακλήσεις αφαιρέθηκε το ban του Γιωργάκη. Consider this a gift που λένε και στο χωριό μου.

----------

nestoras (28-10-18)

----------


## George Pap

> Μετά από παρακλήσεις αφαιρέθηκε το ban του Γιωργάκη. Consider this a gift που λένε και στο χωριό μου.



Άργησε. *1000* σχόλια μέσα σε *20 μέρες* δεν είχατε δει ούτε στο όνειρό σας, Τόσα κάνετε σε 1,5 χρόνο!!!!!! 
*Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος πουλάει.*
Για να δούμε τι έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής





> Παρακαλώ να κρατήσουμε την συζήτηση σε ένα αποδεκτό επίπεδο. Οι χαρακτηρισμοί ένθεν και ένθεν δεν βοηθούν.
> Για την παραπάνω φράση του George Pap αιτούμαι τριήμερη (τουλάχιστον) αποβολή του. (από τους διαχειριστές)



Δεν σε έβρισα ούτε εσένα προσωπικά ούτε άλλα μέλη, απάντησα στις βρισιές του αποτυχημένου χαφιέ #3537. Προσέχω τι γράφω ακριβώς. Γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει η λέξη πολέμιος; Όχι πάντως αυτός που έχει αντίθετη γνώμη. Αν πάλι επιθυμείς να αυτοχαρακτηριστείς έτσι δεν θα σου φέρω αντίρρηση.
Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσύ νομίζεις ότι τα ξέρεις όλα




> Μάλιστα. Να αναφέρω ένα σχόλιο επιταυτού. Θυμάμαι ότι αυτή η ψευδοθεωρία είχε υποπέσει στη αντίληψη μου πάνω από 30 χρόνια πριν. Τότε μάλιστα η θεωρία έλεγε ότι αν βάλεις ένα κομμάτι κρέατος στο σημείο εστίασης των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων την πυραμίδας, τότε ο ρυθμός αποσύνθεσης του κρέατος ελαχιστοποιείται.
> 
> Το επίπεδο αυτής της θεωρίας ανήκει στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την θεωρία της κοίλης γης.
> Με εννοήσατε φαντάζομαι.



https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.5026556
Αλλά αυτά δεν σας τα μαθαίνουν στη MENSA





> Και όχι μόνο την απάντηση, και το μέλος έσβησαν.. χαχαχα. 
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί μίστερ τζόρτζ??



Γιατί εμείς κε Άρη έχουμε ηθικές κώδικες. Μόλις διαπιστώσουμε ότι κάποιος μπήκε για τρολάρισμα απομακρύνεται με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Γιατί ο σκοπός μας δεν είναι το κέρδος, όπως εδώ. Και εδώ κολλάει το ΤσόντοForum. Πως λέμε τσοντοκάναλα, τσοντοφυλλάδες κλπ, δηλαδή βρισιές, λάσπη, ξεκατινιάσματα με μοναδικό σκοπό να ανεβάσουμε τα νούμερα, ποντάροντας στα ζωώδη ένστικτα.

Σε αυτό λοιπόν ποντάρισα και εγώ, και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που μπήκα εδώ μέσα, να αποδείξω δηλαδή ότι οι *πολέμιοι (όχι αντίπαλοι αλλά πολέμιοι)* του ΠΖ είναι 4-5 φτωχομπινέδες (= αυτοί που πουλάνε την ψυχή τους ή το σώμα τους για ψύχουλα) που κάνουν όλη τη βαβούρα στα μίντια. Ποιοι είναι αυτοί;

Ένας μικρός κύκλος επαγγελματιών που τρώει ψωμί από το εφοπλιστικό κατεστημένοΚανά δυο αποτυχημένοι δημοσιογράφοι που φάγανε πόρτα από τον Μάκη και παράλληλα παίρνουνε ψύχουλα χορηγίες από το παραπάνω κατεστημένο.Κάτι ψυχάκηδες που δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν ότι ένας μαχητής της διπλανής πόρτας (δουλεύοντας ακάματα και ξεπουλώντας ότι είχε και δεν είχε) ανακάλυψε κάτι τόσο σημαντικό.

Εδώ θα κάνω μια παρένθεση για να αποκαταστήσω την αλήθεια (#3278, λέγοντας ότι δεν έχω πληροφόρηση εάν πήγε πράγματι ο ταβερνιάρης στον ΠΖ, πράγμα που όμως δεν το θεωρώ απίθανο, γιατί γνωρίζω ότι πολλά λαμόγια τον έχουν προσεγγίσει και έφαγαν πόρτα. Αυτό που ήθελα να του δείξω είναι ότι όταν ό άλλος παίζει βρώμικα μπορώ και εγώ να χτυπήσω κάτω από την μέση. Επίσης θέλω να του πω ότι όταν νευριάζει γίνεται απίστευτα δυσλεκτικός. Θα πρέπει να έχει φάει πολλές σφαλιάρες από τη δασκάλα στο δημοτικό επειδή ήτανε κουμπούρας και ψευτάκος. Να το κοιτάξει αυτό, Κλείνει η παρένθεση.

Τι έχουμε λοιπόν μέχρι τώρα;
Τεχνολογικά δεν μας πείσατε και ούτε δέχεστε να πειστείτε. Άρα η γάτα είναι 50% ζωντανή και 50% ψόφια κατά τον Σωτήριο. Οι επόμενες κινήσεις της ομάδας ΠΖ θα δείξουν ποιος έχει δίκιο.
Επικοινωνιακά είπαμε ότι είστε 5-6 σε αντίθεση με αυτούς που ακολουθούν
1500 μέλη
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PetrosZografosFunClub/ 
16653 μέλη
https://www.facebook.com/groups/free.energy.Hellas/
342 μέλη στην Αμερική
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1121...?ref=bookmarks
4500 ακόλουθοι
https://www.facebook.com/watertopower/
Μεταξύ όλων των παραπάνω είναι πολλοί αξιόλογοι επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων.

Τέλος θα ήθελα να κλείσω λέγοντας ότι δεν έχω μάθει να με διώχνουν αλλά να αποχωρώ μόνος μου όταν τελειώσω την αποστολή μου. Μπείτε πάλι στην αφάνεια και κάντε κουβέντα μεταξύ σας, ο ψυχάκιας, ο τυμβωρύχος, ο ταβερνιάρης και τώρα τελευταία ο Αϊνστάιν. Και αν ζοριστείτε φωνάξτε και τον αποτυχημένο χαφιέ, όλο και κάποια φοβερή ανακάλυψη θα κάνει.

Και νιώθω ότι μέσα σε όλη την πρακτική ευφυΐα της εποχής, όπου όλοι είναι σίγουροι, όλοι έχουν δίκιο και όλοι ξέρουν τι πρέπει να γίνει, εγώ θα ψηφίσω για να με εκπροσωπήσει στο κοινοβούλιο τον πρίγκιπα Μίσκιν.

Ραντεβού στα Γουναράδικα

----------


## aris_kimi

> Γιατί εμείς κε Άρη έχουμε ηθικές κώδικες. Μόλις διαπιστώσουμε ότι κάποιος μπήκε για τρολάρισμα απομακρύνεται με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Γιατί ο σκοπός μας δεν είναι το κέρδος, όπως εδώ. Και εδώ κολλάει το ΤσόντοForum. Πως λέμε τσοντοκάναλα, τσοντοφυλλάδες κλπ, δηλαδή βρισιές, λάσπη, ξεκατινιάσματα με μοναδικό σκοπό να ανεβάσουμε τα νούμερα, ποντάροντας στα ζωώδη ένστικτα.



Δεν έχετε τίποτα. Σου έκανα μια απλή λογική ερώτηση και η αντίδρασή σας ήταν να κρύψετε από τον κόσμο και την άλλη άποψη. Ίσως και να βρείς σοβαρή αντιμετώπιση από τη μεριά μου γιατί είσαι λαμόγιο και εσύ τελικά. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ, απόδειξέ μου αυτό:

Γιατί ο σκοπός μας δεν είναι το κέρδος, όπως εδώ. 

Πολύ πιο απλό από κβαντικά φαινόμενα...

----------


## Panoss

> Άργησε. *1000* σχόλια μέσα σε *20 μέρες* δεν είχατε δει ούτε στο όνειρό σας, Τόσα κάνετε σε 1,5 χρόνο!!!!!! 
> *Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος πουλάει.*



Με μεγάλα γράμματα να φαίνεται καλά.

----------


## osek

> *Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος πουλάει.*



Πάντα η εξαπάτηση πουλάει.  






> Μόλις διαπιστώσουμε ότι κάποιος μπήκε για τρολάρισμα απομακρύνεται με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες.



Ενώ εσείς εδώ δεν ήρθατε για τρολλάρισμα σε αυτό το φόρουμ; Παρουσιάσατε συγκεκριμένες μετρήσεις κάποιας συσκευής! Δεν παπαγαλίζετε ...φούμαρα;






> Τεχνολογικά δεν μας πείσατε και ούτε δέχεστε να πειστείτε. Άρα η γάτα είναι 50% ζωντανή και 50% ψόφια κατά τον Σωτήριο. Οι επόμενες κινήσεις της ομάδας ΠΖ θα δείξουν ποιος έχει δίκιο.



Συγγνώμη, η Γη δεν είναι επίπεδη. Ο ΠΖ και ο κάθε ΠΖ που έχει διαφορετική άποψη οφείλει να αποδείξει τον ισχυρισμό του...






> Ραντεβού στα Γουναράδικα



Ραντεβού σε διεθνή επιστημονικά συνέδρια. Αν μπορείτε να έρθετε βεβαίως.

----------


## nestoras

Κυριε George Pap, μπορειτε να πατε την εφευρεση κι απο την εκπομπη του Χαρδαβελα (οι Πυλες του Ανεξηγητου).

Προφανως και δεν πεισατε κανεναν, ουτε εσεις ουτε ο κυριος Παπαδελος. Τη μια ετσι την αλλη "γιουβετσι". Ψαχνεστε μπας και βρειτε καμιά θεωρια που να μπορει εστω και λιγο να σταθει κοντα στα καραγκιοζιλικια που παρουσιασε ο ΠΖ. Καταλαβατε μεσα απο το παρον φορουμ οτι δε στεκει καμια επιστημονικη εξηγηση πανω στην οποια να μπορει να βασιστει η υπεραποδοση της συσκευης και τελευταια το γυρισατε στις πυραμιδες και στην εξωγηινη τεχνολογια.

Μαζι σας ειμαστε κι εμεις κυριοι Pap. Οταν θα εχετε κατι σοβαρο να μας δειξετε (τουλαχιστον να μην παραβιαζει την αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας), ισως το ξανασυζητησουμε.

Να πατε στο καλο και να τα λετε μαζι με τους υπολοιπους ψεκασμενους των κοινωνικων δικτυων υποστηριξης της χαρτοταινιας, των τενεκεδων, των υψισυχνων ταλαντων χωρις τροφοδοσια, των ζαντων ποδηλατου που αναβουν λεντακια, των αντιστασεων  βραστηρων που ειναι κεραιες yagi, των σκουριασμενων μετασχηματιστων των 200W για να παρουν 350mW, των γυφτικων συνδεσεων στα καλωδια, των πειραγμενων οργανων μετρησης, των ακυρων επιστημονικων ορολογιων, των ταπερ που ειναι "cavity", των δοχειων υψηλων πιεσεων (20bar) που ειναι σφραγισμενο χωρις καν φλατζες, των σωληνακιων απο παλια ψυγεια που ειναι συνδεδεμενα με νοβοπανοβιδες και να μην ξεχασουμε και τους "κολλημενους" με την αλουμινοταινια...

Συζητηστε τα λιγο μαζι με ολους αυτους που καθονται στον καναπε και γεματο καμαρι σκεφτονται μεσα τους ποσο μεγαλα μυαλα βγαζει το περηφανο Εθνος μας. Οργανωστε και εκδρομη στην Αιγυπτο να δειτε τις πυραμιδες απο κοντα μπας και κλεψετε την Τεχνολογια.

Σας ανοιξαμε αρκετα τα ματια για να ειστε προσετικοτεροι την επομενη φορα που θα υποστηριξετε μια μεγαλη εφευρεση κι ας μην το παραδεχεστε.

Το λιγοτερο που θα μπορουσατε να κανετε κυριοι Pap, ειναι οτι απο τα πρωτα σας κιολας μηνυματα θα επρεπε να παραδεχτειτε οτι τα τσαμπρατσιμπαλα του ΠΖ ειναι για πεταμα κι οτι υπαρχει καποια θεωρια/αρχη λειτουργιας η οποια παραμενρι μυστικη απο το κοινο. Σιγουρα θα σας τιμουσε περισσοτερο και θα ακουγατε λιγοτερο κραξιμο. Με το που βγηκατε να υποστηριξετε τις Φρακενστάϊν κατασκευες του ΠΖ φαγατε αμεσως καρτα. Δεν εχετε καθισει ποτε σας σε παγκο εργαστηριου για να ξερετε πως γινονται αυτα τα πραγματα; Απαντηση: ΟΧΙ!

Στο καλο και να μας ξαναγραψετε οταν θα λειτουργησει η εφευρεση (ΠΟΤΕ δηλαδη!).

----------

DGeorge (29-10-18), 

kioan (28-10-18), 

leosedf (28-10-18), 

nick1974 (28-10-18)

----------


## stam1982

Εχουν γραφει τοσα πολλα αλλα πουθενα δεν αναφερεται μια αποδειξη οτι η συσκευη δουλευει.Φερτε μας μετρησεις απο αξιοπιστο φορεα- εργαστηριο.
Μην μας αποκαλυψετε πως δουλευει αλλα δειξτε μας κατι απτο.

----------


## nick1974

> Γιατί εμείς κε Άρη έχουμε ηθικές κώδικες. Μόλις διαπιστώσουμε ότι κάποιος μπήκε για τρολάρισμα απομακρύνεται με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Γιατί ο σκοπός μας δεν είναι το κέρδος, όπως εδώ. Και εδώ κολλάει το ΤσόντοForum. Πως λέμε τσοντοκάναλα, τσοντοφυλλάδες κλπ, δηλαδή βρισιές, λάσπη, ξεκατινιάσματα με μοναδικό σκοπό να ανεβάσουμε τα νούμερα, ποντάροντας στα ζωώδη ένστικτα.



Παπαρια! 
οι κλεφτες και οι πειρατες εχουν καλυτερο ηθικο κωδικα, εσεις ειστε απλα κραγμενα λαμογια της χειριστου μορφης κι ευτυχως που δεν βαζετε στο κολπο την Υγεια (πχ κανα φαρμακο καρκινου) η κατι αλλο επικινδυνο.
Επισεις μπηκατε 3 τρολλς για να τρολλαρετε μεσα σε ενα επαγγελματικο φορουμ και να μας υποδειξετε τη δουλεια μας, και να υποστηριξετε εναν ασχετο τσαπατσουλη.
Επισεις καθεστε και ασχολειστε με κανονικα μελη χαρακτηριζοντας τα, κατι που σας κανει ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ γελοιους στα ματια οποιουδηποτε διαβαζει εδω, ακομη και των οποιων "υποστηρικτων σας" που εχετε κουβαλησει για να δειξετε τη δηθεν μαχη που δινετε για την υποστηριξη της μπουρδας.
Και τελος, ακομα κι αν παγωσει ο Ηλιος και καταφερετε να πεισετε εναν απο δω μεσα οτι η μπουρδα ειναι οντως εφευρεση και λειτουργει, τι ακριβως θα αλλαξει? με καποιο μαγικο τροπο θα λειτουργησει? Μηπως θα ερθουν μιλιουνια οι "επενδυτες" για να σας δωσουν δισεκατομμυρια?
Πριν κανα χρονο νομιζες οτι ειμαι πισω απο το μαγκα στην ΑΝΕΚ που σας εριξε μια κλωτσια και 5 φασκελα επειδη λογο ναυτιλιακου χωρου ησουν σιγουρος πως ειμαι εγω αυτος (γιατι ποσοι αλλοι σ αυτο το χωρο θα κλωτσουσαν ενα τετοιο αριστουργημα? ) Μαθε λοιπον αγαπητε συνενοχε του φιδεμπορα οτι οι ανθρωποι που ειτε εχουν χρημα, ειτε διαχειριζονται χρημα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ και προπαντων ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ τους δε θα μπορουσε να πεσει θυμα μιας τοσο κακοστημενης γελοιοτητας. Αν ηταν ηλιθιοι και θυματα οπως εσυ και ο συνενοχος σου νομιζετε, δε θα ειχαν χρημα η θεσεις να το διαχειριζονται.







> Σε αυτό λοιπόν ποντάρισα και εγώ, και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που μπήκα εδώ μέσα, να αποδείξω δηλαδή ότι οι *πολέμιοι (όχι αντίπαλοι αλλά πολέμιοι)* του ΠΖ είναι 4-5 φτωχομπινέδες (= αυτοί που πουλάνε την ψυχή τους ή το σώμα τους για ψύχουλα) που κάνουν όλη τη βαβούρα στα μίντια. Ποιοι είναι αυτοί;
> 
> Ένας μικρός κύκλος επαγγελματιών που τρώει ψωμί από το εφοπλιστικό κατεστημένοΚανά δυο αποτυχημένοι δημοσιογράφοι που φάγανε πόρτα από τον Μάκη και παράλληλα παίρνουνε ψύχουλα χορηγίες από το παραπάνω κατεστημένο.Κάτι ψυχάκηδες που δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν ότι ένας μαχητής της διπλανής πόρτας (δουλεύοντας ακάματα και ξεπουλώντας ότι είχε και δεν είχε) ανακάλυψε κάτι τόσο σημαντικό.




ναι αρχιλαμογιο, και τωρα μ αυτες τις μπουρδες νομιζεις πως τα ζωντοβολα για τα οποια τα λες σε πιστεψαν! 
Μαλον αν συνεχισεις ετσι κυνδυνευεις να χασεις και τους λιγους "θαυμαστες σου" οταν πετας τετοια πυροτουβλα.
Ο εφοπλιστικος χωρος θα εδινε εναμισι νεφρο αν υπηρχε περιπτωση να απεξαρτητοποιηθει απ το πετρελαιο, και θα ειχε περισσοτερα χρηματα για ολους εμας που λες οτι ζουμε απ αυτο το χωρο, αρα εδω οχι απλα τρως ακυρο, αλλα η εκδοχη σου ειναι πιο τσαπατσουλικη κι απ τις μεγαλες εφευρεσεις του πατσαβουρη που ακολουθεις.
Στη δευτερη κατηγορια...χμμμμ... εδω δεν εχουμε δημοσιογραφους, και ειδικα τοσο χαμηλου επιπεδου που να μη τους θελει καν ο κατιμας.
Οσο για το τριτο, αναφερεσαι καθαρα στο Μενελαο, ο οποιος καλα εκανε και χρησιμοποιησε το δικαιωμα του να γινει μελος στη σελιδα και να μιλησει μαζι μας και να ενημερωθει για την αποψη των επαγγελματιων για τη μπουρδα.
Ακριβως το ιδιο εκανες κι εσυ, μονο που προσπαθεις να κανεις το ακριβως αντιθετο και να μας τα κανεις καρπουζια οτι εμεις ειμαστε που δε ξερουμε, που ασχολουμαστε με αληθινα projects χαρη στα οποια εχεις κι εσυ αληθινο ρευμα για να μπορεις να γραφεις ολες αυτες τις μπουρδες, και να εχεις φως και ζεστη και να μη σε τρωνε οι αρκουδες, και οτι ο ζωντοβολος απατεωνισκος της κακιας ωρας ειναι που ξερει καλυτερα.






> λέγοντας ότι δεν έχω πληροφόρηση εάν πήγε πράγματι ο ταβερνιάρης στον ΠΖ, πράγμα που όμως δεν το θεωρώ απίθανο, γιατί γνωρίζω ότι πολλά λαμόγια τον έχουν προσεγγίσει και έφαγαν πόρτα. Αυτό που ήθελα να του δείξω είναι ότι όταν ό άλλος παίζει βρώμικα μπορώ και εγώ να χτυπήσω κάτω από την μέση. Επίσης θέλω να του πω ότι όταν νευριάζει γίνεται απίστευτα δυσλεκτικός. Θα πρέπει να έχει φάει πολλές σφαλιάρες από τη δασκάλα στο δημοτικό επειδή ήτανε κουμπούρας και ψευτάκος. Να το κοιτάξει αυτό, Κλείνει η παρένθεση.



κατ αρχας αρχιλαμογιο συνενοχε του τσαπατσουλη ασχετου, δεν ειμαι ταβερνιαρης αλλα επαγγελματιας ηλεκτρονικος/αυτοματιστης στο marine χωρο με απειρα αληθινα projects στο ενεργητικο μου και απ τους αρκετα αξιοσεβαστος στο χωρο μου.
Με το να λες ηλιθιοτητες δε με υποτιμας, ουτε μ,πορεις να υποτιμησεις καποιον απο δω μεσα,  απλα λειτουργεις σα γελωτοποιος, τουλαχιστο εδω.
Επισεις ειμαι απ αυτους που θα διναν εναμισι νεφρο για να περναγαμε σε ηπιες μορφες ενεργειας και να μην εξαρτωμασταν απο μηχανες εσωτερικης καυσης, και φυσικα καμια τεχνολογια δε θα επηρρεαζε τον ογκο της δουλειας μου, αφου ειτε ΜΕΚ, ειτε μηχανες που παραγουν ρευμα με μαγεια να χαμε, θα χρειαζονταν ακριβως ιδιοι αυτοματισμοι, ιδιες ασφαλιστικες διαταξεις, ιδια monitoring κτλ κτλ κτλ  (ξερω, για σενα ολα αυτα ειναι κινεζικα, αλλα μην σε ενοχλει, ουτε ο ζωντοβολος θα καταλαβενε χρριστο απ αυτα).
Το να πηγαινα σε εναν ανησορροπο για οποιαδηποτε συνεργασια ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑ? 
Κατ αρχας για να τον χρησιμοποιησω, θα ηταν εντελως γελοιο, αφου ειμαι απ τους πρωτους που εκραξε αυτη τη μπουρδα με απολυτως επιστημονικα επιχηρηματα (δες στη σελιδα του Μενελαου). Για να του πουλησω παλι οτιδηποτε? χμμμμ αυτο κι αν θα ηταν γελοιο... εχω αρκετα καλο πελατολογιο, και δε θα ρισκαριζα σε εναν απατεωνα, και επισεις 100% δεν εχει καν τα χρηματα για να με χρησιμοποιησει σε οτιδηποτε, οποτε κι αυτο ακυρο.






> Ραντεβού στα Γουναράδικα



παρε και μια σοδα

----------

kioan (28-10-18), 

leosedf (28-10-18)

----------


## nikospag

> Δεν σε έβρισα ούτε εσένα προσωπικά ούτε άλλα μέλη, απάντησα στις βρισιές του αποτυχημένου χαφιέ #3537. Προσέχω τι γράφω ακριβώς. Γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει η λέξη πολέμιος; Όχι πάντως αυτός που έχει αντίθετη γνώμη. Αν πάλι επιθυμείς να αυτοχαρακτηριστείς έτσι δεν θα σου φέρω αντίρρηση.
> Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσύ νομίζεις ότι τα ξέρεις όλα







> Μπείτε πάλι στην αφάνεια και κάντε κουβέντα μεταξύ σας, ο ψυχάκιας, ο  τυμβωρύχος, ο ταβερνιάρης και τώρα τελευταία ο Αϊνστάιν. Και αν  ζοριστείτε φωνάξτε και τον αποτυχημένο χαφιέ, όλο και κάποια φοβερή  ανακάλυψη θα κάνει.







> Γιατί εμείς κε Άρη έχουμε ηθικές κώδικες.



Καταρχήν να σου πω οτι δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να αποκαλείς μαλάκα ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, είτε είναι πολέμιος του ΠΖ είτε έχει απλώς αντίθετη γνώμη για την θεωρία ΠΖ. Κανέναν μα κανέναν.
Τα υπόλοιπα επίθετα που χρησιμοποιείς για εμάς τα θεωρώ θεμιτά. αλλά το μαλάκας ΟΧΙ, για κανέναν.
Εδώ κ.George Pap είναι σοβαρό και δημοκρατικό φόρουμ, το οποίο δέχεται να ακούσει την αντίθετη άποψη, για αυτόν τον λόγο σας δόθηκε και βήμα για να πείτε την άποψη σας.

Εδώ δεν είναι σέκτα του στύλ PetrosZografosFunClub (το Fun έχει πλάκα) που διώχνει, επανειλημμένως και αποδεδειγμένως, όποιον έχει αντίθετη άποψη από εσάς.
Γι αυτό κ.George Pap μην μας κάνετε μαθήματα περί ηθικού κώδικα διότι εσείς, ως ομάδα, δεν έχετε κανέναν ηθικό κώδικα.
*Το ότι έγινε άρση του ban που σας είχε επιβληθεί, δείχνει ποιοι έχουν ηθικό κώδικα.
*
Για τα υπόλοιπα και περι Μεγάλης Πυραμίδας δεν θα απαντήσω διότι είναι εκτός θέματος.

----------


## rama

> Εχουν γραφει τοσα πολλα αλλα πουθενα δεν αναφερεται μια αποδειξη οτι η συσκευη δουλευει.Φερτε μας μετρησεις απο αξιοπιστο φορεα- εργαστηριο. Μην μας αποκαλυψετε πως δουλευει αλλα δειξτε μας κατι απτο.



Σταμάτη, μέχρι να φέρουν τέτοιες αποδείξεις, θα δεχόμουν να μας δείξουν οι συνεργάτες του ΠΖ ότι δεν πληρώνουν ρεύμα για τα σπίτια τους, κάτι που θα ήταν λογικό αν είχαν ήδη πρωτότυπα παραγωγής μικρής κλίμακας.

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ πάντως παρήγγειλα σε κιτ ΠΖ-μότορ που μπαίνει στο ποδήλατο και καίει αέρα. 
Δωρεάν μετακίνηση φορέβερ.
Αν με δωροδοκήσετε θα μιλήσω, μέχρι τότε .

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Άργησε. *1000* σχόλια μέσα σε *20 μέρες* δεν είχατε δει ούτε στο όνειρό σας, Τόσα κάνετε σε 1,5 χρόνο!!!!!! 
> *Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος πουλάει.*



o ομογαλακτος σας Σωρρας πουλαει περισσοτερο μπουλη, και εχει και περισσοτερα μελη και εκατονταδες γραφεια. Εσεις στο ανεκδοτο ΠΖ δε γεμιζετε ουτε ταξι μαζι με το γκαζοτενεκε σας , ειστε μια αποτυχημενη απατη που δεν πειθει πλεον ουτε παιδακια του νηπιαγωγιου.  :Lol:  Αν ησουν στοιχειωδως εξυπνος, θα εκμεταλευοσουν την προταση που σου εκανα πιο πριν και θα ενωνατε την δικη σας απατη με αυτη του Σωρρα μπας και λαδωσετε το αντερακι σας κι εσεις.... κακομοιρογλου, που το παιζεις και ηθικος παναθεμα σε!  :Lol: 





> Δεν σε έβρισα ούτε εσένα προσωπικά ούτε άλλα μέλη, απάντησα στις βρισιές του αποτυχημένου χαφιέ #3537. Προσέχω τι γράφω ακριβώς.



εδω γελανε! κανεις μουτλακια εσυ που εχεις ξεσκιστει να βριζεις επι προσωπικου ολα τα μελη του φορουμ! Που εκτος απο ad hominem επιθεσεις σε οποιον σας εχει παρει και τα στριγκακια επιστημονικα, δεν εχεις πει τιποτε αλλο στα τοσα μηνηματα που εχεις γραψει εδω μεσα. Αλλα για πες μας που ακριβως στο μηνυμα #3537 σε βριζω? Μηπως στο μυαλουδακι σου ειναι βρισια το κανονικοτατο ΞΕΒΡΑΚΩΜΑ που εκανα στην απατη σας και σας χαλασα τη σουπα? Μηπως ειναι βρισια το πραγματικο γεγονος οτι ο ΕΡΟ σας πεταξε στη μουρη την ΠΑΠΑΡΙΑ την οποια μονο εσεις θεωρειτε οτι ειναι καποια καινοτομος ανακαλυψη? Γιατι τοτε δεν το λετε στα μελη σας? γιατι "ξεχασες" να το αναφερεις και εδω οτι ο μονος επισημος διεθνης φορεας που πηγατε να εξαπατησετε με τις ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ που αραδιαζεις εδω, σας εστειλε κανονικοτατα στον αγυριστο? Γιατι δεν πατε να κανετε μηνυση στον ΕΡΟ και τους επιστημονες που σας εριξαν ακυρο? Γιατι δεν πατε ξανα να καταθεσετε την ιδια "θεωρια" και αλλου? μηπως επειδη ξερετε και σεις οι ιδιοι οτι απλα κοροϊδευετε αδαεις με τις επιστημοφανεις ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ που αραδιαζετε χωρις ειρμο και χωρις κανενα επιστημονικο υποβαθρο? Και στην τελικη γιατι δε μας δειχνετε επιτελους τη ντουλαποσυσκευη (υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ετοιμη και την εχει δει και ο Φιλντισης) και να μας καλεσετε κι ολας να μας εκθεσετε δημοσια  για την κακεντρεχεια μας να ονομαζουμε απατη μια κακοστημενη απατεωνια απο εναν τσαπατσουλη αγραμματο? Ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σας ακριβως και δε δινετε 1000 συσκευες σε πολιτες που τους εκοψε το ρευμα η ΔΕΗ  και να δοξαστειτε? Που ειναι οι συσκευες με τα βαρακια και τις ζαντες ποδηλατου που θα δινατε στην "πρεσβεια της Αφρικης" για να διαβαζουνε τα παιδακια?  ποιος σας εμποδιζει απο το να σωσετε τον κοσμο? το φορουμ των ηλεκτρονικων? ή δυο "πειναλες" δημοσιογραφοι που "δεν εχουνε  δευτερο βρακι να βαλουνε"? Αν αυτοι οι "τιποτενιοι" σας εμποδιζουν απο το να σωσετε το γαλαξια , μηπως ειστε και παντελως αχρηστοι εκτος απο ασχετοι? Δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι με αυτη την παραφιλολογια της ταχαμου μαχης με τα συμφεροντα γελανε και οι πετρες μαζι σας? 





> Ραντεβού στα Γουναράδικα



Ζακετα να παρεις....

----------

kioan (28-10-18), 

leosedf (28-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

> Άργησε. *1000* σχόλια μέσα σε *20 μέρες* δεν είχατε δει ούτε στο όνειρό σας, Τόσα κάνετε σε 1,5 χρόνο!!!!!! 
> *Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος πουλάει.*
> Για να δούμε τι έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής



A να σου πω. Ο λόγος που είχε τόσες επισκέψεις επειδή είχα ποστάρει στη σελίδα μας στο facebook αυτό.


Και μάλιστα πλήρωσα από την τσέπη μου (Εβραιομασωνοσιωνιστοσατανιστές με πετρέλαια) για να μαζέψει κόσμο.
Να φανεί και λίγο η απάτη σας.
Οπότε μη χαίρεσαι, δε μαζεύει ο Ζωγράφος, απλά πιο πολύς κόσμος είδε τις ανυπόστατες αρλούμπες σας, θα παρατηρήσεις περισσότερες ερωτήσεις τώρα στα FUN club σας.
 :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------

kioan (28-10-18), 

nick1974 (28-10-18), 

nikospag (28-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> A να σου πω. Ο λόγος που είχε τόσες επισκέψεις επειδή είχα ποστάρει στη σελίδα μας στο facebook αυτό.



+10000, και βασικα ο ζουγκλας μας χρωσταει ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ views...
Ο καθε ενας μας εχει δει πανω απο 100 φορες το καθε βιντεακι, αφου βγαζει τρελο γελιο.

btw ρε Κωσταντινε μηπως να φτιαχναμε ενα FUN club για τον τσαρλατανο?  :Lol:  
Οτι μας εχει προσφερει διασκεδαση δε το αμφισβητει κανεις,  πιο πολυ κι απο το βεγγο,(κι ακομα πιο πολυ θα μας βγαλει οταν με τις μπαταριες του και τα τσαπατσουλικα βραχυκυκλωματα παρει φωτια και καει το μουστακι του) κι ενω εμεις τον κραζουμε και τον ξεσκεπαζουμε, αυτος ο φουκαρας μας εστειλε και 3 σακους του μποξ για ξεκαβλωτηρια  :Tongue2:

----------


## kioan

> Άργησε. *1000* σχόλια μέσα σε *20 μέρες* δεν είχατε δει ούτε στο όνειρό σας, Τόσα κάνετε σε 1,5 χρόνο!!!!!! 
> 
> Επικοινωνιακά είπαμε ότι είστε 5-6 σε αντίθεση με αυτούς που ακολουθούν
> 1500 μέλη ...facebook.com/groups/...
> 16653 μέλη ...facebook.com/groups/...
> 342 μέλη στην Αμερική ...facebook.com/groups/...
> 4500 ακόλουθοι ...facebook.com/groups/...
> Μεταξύ όλων των παραπάνω είναι πολλοί αξιόλογοι επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων.



Δεν θέλω να σου χαλάσω το όνειρο, αλλά υπάρχουν σελίδες με νυχούδες και αστρολόγες που έχουν ακόμα περισσότερους followers, views και likes από τις δικές σας  :Wink: 


Όπως είχα ξαναγράψει και σε κάποιον άλλον που ήταν μαλωμένος με την Επιστημονική μέθοδο:




> Η εγκυρότητα μιας δημοσίευσης δεν μετριέται ούτε με τα views, ούτε με downloads, ούτε με την παλαιότητα, αλλά με τις ετεροαναφορές (citations) άλλων επιστημονικών δημοσιεύσεων προς αυτήν.



Στην περίπτωση της "εφεύρεσης" του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου, έχουμε:
0 (μηδέν) παρουσιάσεις σε επιστημονικά συνέδρια0 (μηδέν) δημοσιεύσεις σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά του κλάδου0 (μηδέν) ετεροαναφορές προς αυτήν

Επίσης οι _"αξιόλογοι επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων"_, οι επιστήμονες δηλαδή με αξιόλογο impact factor, citation index κλπ, βρίσκονται στα ανάλογα συνέδρια, σε ερευνητικά εργαστήρια αλλά και σε σελίδες όπως το ResearchGate, το Google Scholar κλπ. Βρίσκονται δηλαδή σε διοργανώσεις και επιστημονικές εκδόσεις όπου ο ΠΖ δεν θα μπορούσε ούτε απέξω να περάσει.







> Τέλος θα ήθελα να κλείσω λέγοντας ότι δεν έχω μάθει να με διώχνουν αλλά να αποχωρώ μόνος μου όταν τελειώσω την αποστολή μου.



Όπα ρε σούπερ γκούφυ! Και ποια είναι η αποστολή σου δηλαδή; 
Γιατί αν αυτή είναι να μας πείσεις ότι η συσκευή δουλεύει, δεν χρειάζεται να έρχεσαι να πρήζεις εμάς, αλλά να κυνηγάς το ίνδαλμά σου να παρουσιάσει την υποτιθέμενη συσκευή (κλειστή, δε μας νοιάζει να δούμε το εσωτερικό της) για να μετρηθεί με κανονικά όργανα και σε ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες.

Μέχρι και οι χιλιάδες ακόλουθοί σας στις διάφορες σελίδες απαιτούν να δουν την συσκευή του ΠΖ σε λειτουργία, αλλά απάντηση καμία. Μόνο για κάτι φιλοσοφικά βλέπω να ανεβαίνουν, κάτι συνεντεύξεις, κάτι πολιτικές αναλύσεις και γενικώς οτιδήποτε άλλο αρκεί να απομακρύνεται η κουβέντα από την ίδια την "εφεύρεση". Μπορεί να έχετε κοπάδια αμόρφωτων φανατισμένων ακολούθων, αλλά δυστυχών τα likes τους όπως και το κατασκεύασμα του ΠΖ, δεν παράγουν ενέργεια  :Wink:

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Άργησε. *1000* σχόλια μέσα σε *20 μέρες* δεν είχατε δει ούτε στο όνειρό σας, Τόσα κάνετε σε 1,5 χρόνο!!!!!! 
> 1500 μέλη
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/PetrosZografosFunClub/ 
> 16653 μέλη
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/free.energy.Hellas/



Aκομη και σε μια απλη παραθεση λινκ, οι υπεραποδοσεις της ομαδας ΠΖ ξεπερνανε το 102%  :Lol: 

16.653 μελη λεει , αμα κανεις κλικ βλεπεις οτι εχει 10.138  :Lol:  , το πρωτο το "κλαμπ γελιου" μας λεει οτι εχε 1500 μελη και εχει 888.....σοβαρα τωρα, υστερα απο τα απανωτα ξεβρακωματα που εχει υποστει η "ομαδα" σας, πιστευετε ακομη οτι μπορειτε να μας εξαπατησετε τοσο οφθαλμοφανως? τς τς τς  ντροπη....

----------


## nick1974

> 0 (μηδέν) ετεροαναφορές προς αυτήν



ε εδω τον αδικεις. Για χτυπα "απατη πετρου ζωγραφου" να δεις ποσες ετεροαναφορες υπαρχουν, και μαζι υπαρχει και μια συγνωμη για μια βλακεια που εγινε και μια σοβαροτατη σελιδα -PBS- εκανε δημοσιευση χωρις να ελενξει την εγκυροτητα. (κι οταν ειδαν περι τινος προκειται το κατεβασαν και ζηταγαν συγνωμες απ τους αναγνωστες  :Lol: )

----------

kioan (28-10-18)

----------


## Thansavv

*"Ο έξυπνος παραδέχεται, ο πονηρός δικαιολογείται, ο βλάκας επιμένει."*Και ο .............. επιμένει και επιπλέον βρίζει.

----------


## nikospag

> Μεταξύ όλων των παραπάνω είναι πολλοί αξιόλογοι επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων.



Συγγνώμη παιδιά, αλλά αν δεν το απαντήσω αυτό θα σκάσω.

Δηλαδή αν 1% των "επιστημόνων" εκ του συνόλου των πραγματικών επιστημόνων υποστηρίζει μια μπούρδα, σημαίνει ότι η μπούρδα ισχύει?
Ακριβώς το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με την θεωρία τη κοίλης γης που ανέφερα πριν.
Και να πω κάτι τελευταίο και να κλείσω. Το πτυχίο δεν κάνει τον επιστήμονα. Το πτυχίο είναι απλώς η βάση για να μπορέσει κάποιος να γίνει επιστήμονας.
Με εννοήσατε ελπίζω.

----------


## nick1974

> Συγγνώμη παιδιά, αλλά αν δεν το απαντήσω αυτό θα σκάσω.
> 
> Δηλαδή αν 1% των "επιστημόνων" εκ του συνόλου των πραγματικών επιστημόνων υποστηρίζει μια μπούρδα, σημαίνει ότι η μπούρδα ισχύει?
> Ακριβώς το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με την θεωρία τη κοίλης γης που ανέφερα πριν.
> Και να πω κάτι τελευταίο και να κλείσω. Το πτυχίο δεν κάνει τον επιστήμονα. Το πτυχίο είναι απλώς η βάση για να μπορέσει κάποιος να γίνει επιστήμονας.
> Με εννοήσατε ελπίζω.



Ελα ντε...
Κι ο λιακοπουλος Φυσικο εχει τελειωσει, ειναι φυσικος?
Αλλα για να μη το τεντωνουμε με "πτυχιουχους" ψευδοεπιστημονες, και πραγματικοι επιστημονες υποπεφτουν σε λαθη, και οχι μονο απο αγνοια αλλα και απο ιδεοληψια.  Ο Δενεζης πχ υποστηριζει καποιες ψιλοπαραλλογες προσωπικες του εικασιες προκειμενου να κολλησει τα υπαρξιακα του και την πιστη του σε θρησκεια και ανατολιτικη φιλοσοφια με την φυσικη (αυτο δεν εχει κατι μεμπτο, ουτε αυτα που λεει ειναι ασχημα αλλα το κακο ειναι πως τα λεει με την ιδιοτητα του σαν επιστημονας)
Να μην πω για τον Κατσαρο που εκτος τη μπουρδα του ζωγραφου ειχε "ερευνησει" τους ψεκασμους!!!!

----------


## nikospag

> Ελα ντε...
> Κι ο λιακοπουλος Φυσικο εχει τελειωσει, ειναι φυσικος?
> Αλλα για να μη το τεντωνουμε με "πτυχιουχους" ψευδοεπιστημονες, και πραγματικοι επιστημονες υποπεφτουν σε λαθη, και οχι μονο απο αγνοια αλλα και *απο ιδεοληψια*.  Ο Δενεζης πχ υποστηριζει καποιες ψιλοπαραλλογες προσωπικες του εικασιες προκειμενου να κολλησει τα υπαρξιακα του και την πιστη του σε θρησκεια και ανατολιτικη φιλοσοφια με την φυσικη (αυτο δεν εχει κατι μεμπτο, ουτε αυτα που λεει ειναι ασχημα αλλα το κακο ειναι πως τα λεει με την ιδιοτητα του σαν επιστημονας)
> Να μην πω για τον Κατσαρο που εκτος τη μπουρδα του ζωγραφου ειχε "ερευνησει" τους ψεκασμους!!!!



Σωστά συμφωνώ 102%. Η παράμετρος που λέγεται *ιδεοληψία* είναι ο μέγας παράγοντας. Προσωπικά αυτόν το παράγοντα τον ονομάζω *"πνευματική μυωπία*". 
Η ιδεοληψία είναι σαν ιός, αν σε μολύνει την πάτησες. Το ίδιο έπαθε και ο Δανέζης. (και άλλοι)
Αυτά που λέμε τώρα μπορεί να είναι λίγο εκτός θέματος, αλλά νομίζω ότι χρήσιμο που τα λέμε.
Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου πάντως κ.*nick1974.*

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ο αγαπητός κύριος Γεώργιος ( George Pap ) που ...δεν βρίζει και επιτίθεται σε ...κανέναν! 




> Ναι τώρα άλλαξε κουβέντα ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ



[ Σημείωση: αυτό το έγραψε για ...εμένα. Και όχι μόνο μια φορά. Αρκετές για να γίνει γραφικός αλλά όχι αρκετές για να με εκνευρίσει. ] 
Ο αγαπητός κύριος Γεώργιος που ...ήρθε εδώ με αποστολή παρακαλώ να ...στηρίξει / υποστηρίξει μια ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση αλλά ούτε μια απάντηση στις απορίες μας δεν είδαμε / διαβάσαμε ποτέ και πουθενά! Διάβασα το 100% όσων έχει γράψει, διάβασα και μερικά από τον κύριο Σωτήριο ( Sot Pap ) θέλω να πιστεύω ότι διάβασα το 102% αλλά απαντήσεις δεν είδα / διάβασα. Λέω εγώ τώρα... 

Ο αγαπητός κύριος Γεώργιος που διαγράφει ελαφρά τη καρδία μέλη κατηγορώντας τα για ...trolling ενώ δεν μπορεί καν να καταλάβει τι είναι το trolling ακόμη κι αν ήταν ένα πτώμα 6 μηνών κάτω από την μύτη του! Θέλετε απόδειξη για αυτό; Ορίστε: http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/572-%CF...1%CE%B9%CE%B1/  :Wink:  

Ο αγαπητός κύριος Γεώργιος που δεν διστάζει να αραδιάζει το ένα ψέμα μετά το άλλο γιατί "ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα" αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνει / δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι στο τέλος γίνεται από γραφικός έως γελοίος... Παράδειγμα: ο κύριος Σωτήρης έγραψε ότι τα ...ιόντα υδρογόνου μπλα μπλα και ο κύριος Γεώργιος ( σκόπιμα φυσικά! - λογοπαίγνιο -!! ) με πρόσβαλλε ουκ ολίγες φορές ότι δήθεν εγώ έγραψα τέτοια "διαστρική βλακεία" ( δικά του λόγια ). 

*Γιατί δεν θα μου λείψει καθόλου τώρα που έφυγε;

*_"Αν είναι τόσο χαζός ώστε να φύγει, ας είσαι αρκετά έξυπνος εσύ ώστε να τον αφήσεις ". [ Ανώνυμος ]_

----------


## nick1974

> Σωστά συμφωνώ 102%. Η παράμετρος που λέγεται *ιδεοληψία* είναι ο μέγας παράγοντας. Προσωπικά αυτόν το παράγοντα τον ονομάζω *"πνευματική μυωπία*". 
> Η ιδεοληψία είναι σαν ιός, αν σε μολύνει την πάτησες. Το ίδιο έπαθε και ο Δανέζης. (και άλλοι)
> Αυτά που λέμε τώρα μπορεί να είναι λίγο εκτός θέματος, αλλά νομίζω ότι χρήσιμο που τα λέμε.
> Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου πάντως κ.*nick1974.*



κοιτα, εδω θελω να ξεκαθαρισω οτι οταν λεμε για τετοιους ανθρωπους δεν κανουμε καποια συγκριση με τσαρλατανους τυπου πζ, η ακομα και φιλντιση που μες τα μουτρα του τον "κοροιδευε" ( ? ) ενας φιδεμπορας.
Ο Δανεζης μου ειναι συμπαθεστατος και τα οσα λεει τα βρισκω το λιγοτερο ενδιαφεροντα (ολοι σαν ανθρωποι εχουμε τα κολληματα μας) και μεχρι ενα σημειο καταλαβαινω οτι πρεπει να φοβαται υπερβολικα το θανατο γι αυτο και προσπαθει να τον "ξορκισει"  χρησιμοποιοντας οντας αποδεκτες θεωριες περι τετραδιαστατου χωροχρονου. Το προβλημα ειναι πως οταν το παει ενα βημα παραπερα, το ολο δεσιμο της φυσικης με την ανατολιτικη φιλοσοφια -το οποιο βρισκω μια χαρα σαν υποθετικη εικασια- το προβαλει σαν θεωρια χρησιμοποιοντας την ιδιοτητα του ως φυσικος, κι εκει για μενα το χανει.
Αυτο προσωπικα δε θα το αποκαλουσα πνευματικη μυωπια (σε καμια περιπτωση ουτε ο Δανεζης ουτε ο Κατσαρος δεν ειναι βλακες) αλλα περισσοτερο "πνευματικες παρωπιδες".
Οπως και να χει Αυτοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν προσφερει καποιο εργο, εχουν πραγματικα πτυχια και αποδεδειγμενα πραγματικες γνωσεις και κατα καποιο τροπο τους συγχωρειται καποιο "παραστρατημα".
Ο δε Κατσαρος -τον οποιο θα ηθελα παρα πολυ σ αυτη τη συζητηση, αλλα δυστυχως μας ηρθε ο κατιμας- στα βιντεακια του ζουγκλα δειχνει καπως αβολα να προσπαθει να πιστεψει οτι οντως κατι υπαρχει. Αν δεις εκφρασεις του δε νομιζω οτι πειθεται ιδιεταιρα -οπως δε δειχνει να πειθεται κι ο Γκλιατσης- απλως μεταξυ τους εχουν μια θετικη αναδραση και καταληγουν να συμπεριφερονται σαν κοπαδι (ειτε ειναι πτυχιουχοι του ΜΙΤ ειτε οπαδοι του ΠΑΟΚ ο ανθρωπος ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι ζωο αγελης).
Σχετικα με τη συμπεριφορα αγελης εχουν γινει ψυχολογικα πειραματα και εχει αποδειχτει οτι οταν κατι το δεχονται τα υπολοιπα μελη της αγελης το δεχεται και οποιοδηποτε αλλο μελος προκειμενου να μη διαφοροποιηθει. Αυτο ειναι καθαρη ανθρωπινη συμπεριφορα και σε καμια περιπτωση δε δειχνει βλακεια (εξ αλλου δυσκολα ενας βλακας θα ειχε τετοια θεση στο Δημοκριτο) αλλα ειναι μαλλον ενα απο τα πολλα κενα ασφαλειας που εχουμε στο dna μας.
Η αντιπροεδραρα ομως οντως εχει υποπτα αδικαιολογητη συμπεριφορα. Σε καποια βιντεακια (πχ σε αυτο με τους πυκνωτες ..... γραφενιου!!!! ) ειναι μονος του, οποτε δεν ακολουθει ψυχολογια αγελης, αλλα ειτε ειναι εντελως ασχετος, ειτε ειναι ενσυνηδειτα συνενοχος σε απατη, τη στιγμη που διαλεγει αντι να στειλει στα γ...δια τον ηλιθιο φιδεμπορα, να τον σιγονταρει!
Ειτε ισχυει το πρωτο ειτε το δευτερο δεν ακουγεται και το οτι καλυτερο.
Αν ειναι ενσυνηδειτα συνενοχος εξυπακουεται, αλλα και αν ειναι ασχετος παλι δεν ειναι καλο γιατι σημαινει οτι κατεχει σφεραιριστικα μια θεση που δε την αξιζει.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Sot pap

> K. Sot Pap. Πραγματικά εκτιμώ την αξιοπρεπή  συμπεριφορά σας εδώ, δηλ χωρίς βρισιές και χωρίς προσωπικές προσβολές.
> Για αυτό θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση σε σας (και οχι στην ομάδα ΠΖ), προσεγγίζοντας το πρόβλημα από την δικιά σας οπτική γωνία.
> 
> Δεδομένου ότι εσείς έχετε καλύτερες γνώσεις κβαντικής και κλασσικής  φυσικής από τον ΠΖ (και φαίνεται αυτό, τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό βλέπω),  πιστεύετε ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ (στα εσώψυχα σας) ότι αυτό ο άνθρωπος (ΠΖ) θα  μπορούσε να κατασκευάσει οποιαδήποτε συσκευή εντός της οποίας θα  λάμβαναν χώρα κβαντικά φαινόμενα? (δεν μιλάω για άλλα φαινόμενα)
> Θα μου πείτε ότι κβαντικά φαινόμενα συμβαίνουν στη καθημερινή ζωή.
> Δεν εννοώ αυτό, είμαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρετε τι εννοώ.
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να μου απαντήσετε, Απλά σκεφτείτε το...



Η προσωπική μου εκτίμηση πως ο ΠΖ βρέθηκε μπροστά σε ένα καταλυτικό φαινόμενο με την εφαρμογή των ραδιοσυχνοτήτων. 

Εκεί  που δοκίμαζε φαντάζομαι συχνότητες διάσπασης, και έβλεπε πως  απαιτούνταν πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια, σκέφθηκε να χρησιμοποιήσει  καταλύτη να επιταχύνει το φαινόμενο. 

Όπως στην κλασσική ηλεκτρόλυση, αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε καταλύτη επιταχύνουμε το φαινόμενο.  

Τώρα,  σαν εφευρέτης κάποιες μεγαλοστομίες, ίσως και κάποιες προσπάθειες  αποπροσανατόλισης, θα τις είπε και έκανε. Το φαινόμενο υφίσταται, αν θα  είναι οικονομικό αποδεκτό η όχι, εξαρτάται από την οικονομία κλίμακος  του καταλύτη που θα χρειαστεί για να το επιτύχει. 

Η κατάλυση, είναι μια χημική διεργασία που έχει σημαντικό κβαντικό περιεχόμενο, όπως πολλές διεργασίες στην φύση.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εκεί  που δοκίμαζε φαντάζομαι συχνότητες διάσπασης, και έβλεπε πως  απαιτούνταν *πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια*, σκέφθηκε να χρησιμοποιήσει  καταλύτη *να επιταχύνει το φαινόμενο*.



Σκόπιμα θέλω να πιστεύω συγχέετε την "πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια" με την ..."επιτάχυνση". Δηλαδή αν γίνει ...γρηγορότερα θα θέλει ...λίγοτερη ενέργεια;




> Όπως στην κλασσική ηλεκτρόλυση, αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε καταλύτη επιταχύνουμε το φαινόμενο.



Ναι πράγματι! Αυτό όμως σημαίνει και ...λιγότερη ενέργεια στην είσοδο;




> Τώρα,  σαν εφευρέτης κάποιες μεγαλοστομίες, ίσως και κάποιες προσπάθειες  αποπροσανατόλισης, θα τις είπε και έκανε.



Συγχωρέστε με που θα το (ξανα)γράψω αλλά πλέον είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχετε δει / ακούσει τις απίστευτες βλακείες που έχει ισχυριστεί ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος! Είναι ..."προσπάθεια αποπροσανατόλισης" να ισχυρίζεσαι πως όταν κάτι καίγεται σχεδόν όλο το βάρος του μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια και όταν σε αντικρούουν επιστήμονες να δυσανασχετείς; Και τόσα πολλά ακόμη... Αν πράγματι βλέπατε τα βίτνεο δεν θα χρειαζόταν να σας τα αναφέρουμε ξανά και ξανά!




> Το φαινόμενο υφίσταται,



Ποιό φαινόμενο υφίστατε ακριβώς; Το ότι αν προσθέσουμε καταλύτη η διάσπαση του νερού γίνεται ...πιο γρήγορα; Ναι όντως αυτό υφίσταται! Πώς όμως έχετε μπλέξει έτσι την "πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια" με την ταχύτητα της αντίδρασης;




> αν θα  είναι οικονομικό αποδεκτό η όχι, εξαρτάται από την οικονομία κλίμακος  του καταλύτη που θα χρειαστεί για να το επιτύχει.



Πόσες φορές πρέπει να σας το γράψω κύριε  Sot Pap; *Ο καταλύτης δεν μειώνει το ποσό της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας ούτε αυξάνει το ποσό της αποδιδόμενης ενέργειας*! Απλά _ε-π-ι-τ-α-χ-ύ-ν-ε-ι_ την διαδικασία! 

 

[ http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s...72/3125,12562/ ]
Βλέπετε κάπου εσείς μείωση της εισαγώμενης ενέργειας ( πράσινη γραμμή στο σημείο *Αντιδρώντα* ) ή άυξηση της αποδιδόμενης ( πράσινη γραμμή στο σημείο *Προϊόντα* ); Γιατί επιμένετε σε κάτι το οποίο δεν στέκει; Οι φωτογραφίες και οι σύνδεσμοι δεν είναι απο κάποια σελίδα σε social media. Αμφισβητείτε την υπάρχουσα χημεία; Πολύ ωραία! Τέλεια θα μπορούσα να πώ! Για δείξτε μας κιόλας μετρήσεις / πειράματα τα οποία στηρίζουν την ...άποψή σας; Αντί για αυτά διαβάζουμε αμέσως μετά:





> Η κατάλυση, είναι μια χημική διεργασία που έχει σημαντικό κβαντικό περιεχόμενο, όπως πολλές διεργασίες στην φύση.



Δηλαδή... Τι σχέση έχει το "σημαντικό κβαντικό περιεχόμενο"; Με κίνδυνο να γίνω κι εγώ γραφικός θα σας παραθέσω ένα παράδειγμα. Ένα από τα δικά σας αγαπημένα παραδείγματα θα μπορούσα να πω. Τον τρόπο λειτουργίας ενός LED! Αφού είναι μια διαδικασία με "σημαντικό κβαντικό περιεχόμενο" έχω βρει ένα τρόπο να τα ανάβω ...χωρίς παρουσία ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος! Όχι ...επαγωγικά! Μακριά απο οποιοδήποτε ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο. Σε κλωβό Φάραντεϋ αν θέλετε! Πώς γίνεται; Λόγω κβαντομηχανικής! Δεν σας ικανοποιεί η ...άποψή μου; Μα θα έπρεπε! Αυτό κάνετε εσείς με τους ...καταλύτες! Λέτε / γράφετε ένα "σημαντικό κβαντικό περιεχόμενο" και επειδή η κβαντομηχανική είναι αρκετά εξωτική πάει να πει ότι οι καταλύτες ή μειώνουν την απαραίτητη εισαγώμενη ενέργεια ή αυξάνουν την αποδιδόμενη; Πειράματα; Μετρήσεις; Δημοσιεύσεις;
Όχι κύριε Sot Pap η ...άποψή σας δεν είναι ...απόδειξη!

Παράθεση: https://physics.weber.edu/carroll/ho...udoscience.htm
Προσοχή στο: *4. Personal stories or testimonials are relied upon for      evidence.* για την ψευδοεπιστήμη. Με απλά λόγια κύριε Sot Pap; *Δεν μπορεί τα προσωπικά σας πιστεύω να είναι στοιχεία για απόδειξη* της ...δήθεν εφεύρεσης! Αποδείξεις πραγματικές παρακαλώ;

----------

kioan (30-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Σκόπιμα θέλω να πιστεύω συγχέετε την "πολύ  περισσότερη ενέργεια" με την ..."επιτάχυνση". Δηλαδή αν γίνει  ...γρηγορότερα θα θέλει ...λίγοτερη ενέργεια;
> 
> Πόσες φορές πρέπει να σας το γράψω κύριε  Sot Pap; *Ο καταλύτης δεν μειώνει το ποσό της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας ούτε αυξάνει το ποσό της αποδιδόμενης ενέργειας*! Απλά _ε-π-ι-τ-α-χ-ύ-ν-ε-ι_ την διαδικασία!



Στις ερωτοαπαντήσεις δεν διαφωνώ, με τον καταλύτη έχουμε περισσότερη παραγωγή υδρογόνου στην μονάδα του χρόνου. Τι άλλο να πω..




> Δηλαδή... Τι σχέση έχει το "σημαντικό κβαντικό περιεχόμενο"; Με κίνδυνο  να γίνω κι εγώ γραφικός θα σας παραθέσω ένα παράδειγμα. Ένα από τα δικά  σας αγαπημένα παραδείγματα θα μπορούσα να πω. Τον τρόπο λειτουργίας ενός  LED! Αφού είναι μια διαδικασία με "σημαντικό κβαντικό περιεχόμενο" έχω  βρει ένα τρόπο να τα ανάβω ...χωρίς παρουσία ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος! !  Αποδείξεις πραγματικές παρακαλώ;



Ο μηχανισμός κβαντικής  δράσης της κατάλυσης, έχει να κάνει με την κβαντική διαπλοκή της κίνησης  Βrown. Και με την φυσική δράση όλου 
του κυττάρου. 
Όπως 2  σωματίδια συμπεριφέρονται πανομοιότυπα και ας τα χωρίζουν έτη φώτος,  αρκεί να έχουν μέσο διαπλοκής, έτσι και στην κατάλυση
όπως σε κάθε  χημική διεργασία παρατηρούνται πανομοιότυποι τρόποι συμπεριφοράς σε  άσχετα μεταξύ τους σωματίδια με μέσο διαπλοκής τον καταλύτη. 
https://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-ph/0412132.pdf

Σε μακροκοσμική κλίμακα, το πιο γνωστό φαινόμενο κβαντικής συμπεριφοράς είναι το φαινόμενo placebo. 

Επίσης  στην Ιατρική, η αποσυνοχή της κβαντικής δράσης των Ιων, μέσω  μεγεθύνσεως των μήκος κύματος τους, επιτρέπει την σωματιδιακή τους δράση  οπότε και την μικροτερη ταχύτητα δράσης τους, όποτε και την ευκολότερη  καταπολέμηση τους. 

Σε κάλυψα φαντάζομαι.

----------


## nepomuk

> Η προσωπική μου εκτίμηση πως ο ΠΖ βρέθηκε μπροστά σε ένα καταλυτικό φαινόμενο με την εφαρμογή των ραδιοσυχνοτήτων. 
> Τώρα,  σαν εφευρέτης κάποιες μεγαλοστομίες, ίσως και κάποιες προσπάθειες  αποπροσανατόλισης, θα τις είπε και έκανε. Το φαινόμενο υφίσταται, αν θα  είναι οικονομικό αποδεκτό η όχι, εξαρτάται από την οικονομία κλίμακος  του καταλύτη που θα χρειαστεί για να το επιτύχει.




Δηλ Σωτηρη επιμενεις  , εισαι πεπεισμενος οτι ο ερευνητης  "εσπασε"  την ΑΔΕ; Διαφορετικα δεν γινεται ,δεν βγαινουν τα νουμερα .
Απορια  ασχετου : Μηπως  εχουμε να  κανουμε  με  "ψυχρη σχαση " του νερου  ; Τοσοι και τοσοι κυνηγουν ( Ο Ροσι ακομα) την ψυχρη συντηξη ,
ο Πετρος πετυχε την ψυχρη σχαση , αρα αυτα τα τεραστια  ποσα ενεργειας  θα μπορουσαν να αποδοθουν  στην πυρηνικη ενεργεια;

Οσον αφορα το οικονομικο σκελος , ΜΟΝΟ εσυ δεν εχεις πει μεγαλοστομιες , δεν πετας στα συννεφα οσον αφορα το  κοστος  παραγωγης  και λειτουργιας συσκευων ΠΖ .
Εκτος  απο τον "καταλυτη" (μηπως ειναι οργανικος;  )για  υπολογισε τις  πολυμερικες μεμβρανες, που καθε τοσο θελουν αλλαγμα ..  δεν ειναι φτηνες .

Δεν ηταν μονο ο Ζουγκλας  ..   δες  ρευμα   απο το νερο  ...  ακραιος  λαικισμος  για  προσελκυση ενδιαφεροντος ( η αφελων) , αλλα και πολλοι αλλοι συνταχθηκαν.
Δες  πχ  τον φιλο μας  τον Παπ ,   "το τζινι βγηκε  απο το μπουκαλι , η ενεργειακη επανασταση ξεκινησε  ...  "
Ειναι ολα  αυτα  "επιστημονικα" ;  συναδουν  με την απλη κοινη λογικη ;  
Τεσπα  η ανθρωποτητα   ειναι  αποφασισμενη νομιζω  να  καταβαλλει  το επιπλεον τιμημα , προκειμενου να απαλλαγει απο τα  ορυκτα  καυσιμα  
και να  διατηρησει τους υδρογοναθρακες μονο για  πετροχημικα  , για  να βρουν  κατι και  τα  τετρασεγγονα μας .

Δες  εδω  μια  πραγματικη ερευνητικη προσπαθεια  με  συσσωρευτες  γραφενιου  ,εξαιρετικης  αποδοσης  ,πολυ κοντα  στην εμπορικη διαθεση .
Λες να  συνεργαστηκε  κρυφιως η επιστημονικη ομαδα ΠΖ ;  (βλεπε και υπερπυκνωτες  γραφενιου που κατασκευασε και προεβαλλε ).

"Η Samsung ίσως να χρησιμοποιήσει γραφένιο στις μελλοντικές μπαταρίες της.
Σύμφωνα με νέες αναφορές, η *Samsung* είναι πολύ κοντά στο να χρησιμοποιήσει μπαταρίες γραφενίου στα μελλοντικά της smartphones, ξεκινώντας μάλιστα από το 2019."

https://unboxholics.com/news/tech/34949-i-samsung-isos-na-xrisimopoiisei-grafenio-stis-mellontikes-bataries-tis

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Στις ερωτοαπαντήσεις δεν διαφωνώ, με τον καταλύτη έχουμε περισσότερη παραγωγή υδρογόνου στην μονάδα του χρόνου. Τι άλλο να πω..



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [ Ναι άρχισα πάλι τα θαυμαστικά! Και το κακό είναι δεν ξέρω πόσα ακριβώς να βάλω κύριε Sot Pap! ]
Παραδέχεστε δηλαδή κύριε Sot Pap ότι ο καταλύτης δεν μειώνει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια και ούτε αυξάνει την εξερχόμενη; Τότε που είναι το ..."τέλος των υδρογονανθράκων"; Για να το κάνω πιο κατανοητό από εσάς ( μια και δεν έχετε δει τα βίτνεο του άσχετου Ζωγράφου ) είναι ...επαναστατική μια ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση που απλά έχει "περισσότερη παραγωγή υδρογόνου στην μονάδα του χρόνου"; Τι άλλο να πείτε; Πού είναι η ...εφεύρεση; Πού είναι η ...καινοτομία; 




> Ο μηχανισμός κβαντικής  δράσης της κατάλυσης, έχει να κάνει με την κβαντική διαπλοκή της κίνησης  Βrown. Και με την φυσική δράση όλου του *κυττάρου*. Όπως 2  σωματίδια συμπεριφέρονται πανομοιότυπα και ας τα χωρίζουν έτη φώτος,  αρκεί να έχουν μέσο διαπλοκής, έτσι και στην κατάλυση όπως σε κάθε  χημική διεργασία παρατηρούνται πανομοιότυποι τρόποι συμπεριφοράς σε  άσχετα μεταξύ τους σωματίδια με μέσο διαπλοκής τον καταλύτη. 
> https://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-ph/0412132.pdf 
> Σε μακροκοσμική κλίμακα, το πιο γνωστό φαινόμενο κβαντικής συμπεριφοράς είναι το φαινόμενo placebo.



[ Το τονισμένο δικο μου ]
Αυτό τώρα γιατί το κάνετε κύριε Sot Pap; Νομίζετε ότι θα μας ...τυφλώσετε με μια τυχαία δημοσίευση που βρήκατε; Μήπως θα θέλατε παρακαλώ να μας εξηγήσετε γιατί: "*στην κατάλυση όπως σε κάθε  χημική διεργασία παρατηρούνται  πανομοιότυποι τρόποι συμπεριφοράς σε  άσχετα μεταξύ τους σωματίδια με  μέσο διαπλοκής τον καταλύτη*" αυτό επιτρέπει στην διάσπαση του δεσμού του υδρογόνου να γίνει με ...350mW και *σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς το αναφέρει αυτό η ( τυχαία ) δημοσίευση* που βρήκατε στο διαδίκτυο; Κύτταρο; Ποιό κύτταρο; Ποιά επιστήμη;
Και για να σας αποδείξω ότι το βρήκατε τυχαία στο διαδίκτυο ορίστε μια φράση από αυτό:
*"In that respect it is similar to other basic relations of the statistical physics, such as the second law [35]."
*[ Σημείωση: εννοεί την κβαντική διαπλοκή ( entanglement ) ότι είναι παρεμφερής ( similar ) με τον δεύτερο νόμο ( second law ) εννοώντας τον δευτερο θερμοδυναμικό αν δούμε την παραπομπή [35]]
Θέλετε να σχολιάσετε κάτι για αυτό;
Αυτό πάλι τι ...είναι;




> Επίσης  στην Ιατρική, η αποσυνοχή της κβαντικής δράσης των Ιων, μέσω  μεγεθύνσεως των μήκος κύματος τους, επιτρέπει την σωματιδιακή τους δράση  οπότε και την μικροτερη ταχύτητα δράσης τους, όποτε και την ευκολότερη  καταπολέμηση τους.



Εεεε... Ναι και; Μικρότερη ταxύτητα δράσης... Και; θέλετε προφανώς να πείτε / γράψετε κάτι εδώ αλλά ανάθεμα κι αν καταλαβαίνετε κι εσείς τι γράψατε τώρα... Τι σχεση έχει αυτό με τη διάσπαση του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες;




> Σε κάλυψα φαντάζομαι.



Φυσικά ( - λογοπαίγνιο! - ) και δεν κάλυψες τίποτα και κανέναν κύριε Sot Pap! Αναπαράγεις δημοσιεύσεις που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ. Αντιγράφεις τσιτάτα*1* πιστεύοντας ότι θα ...καλύψεις την γύμνια της ψευδοπεπιστήμης σου αλλά ξεκίνησες πολύ ωραία:




> Στις ερωτοαπαντήσεις δεν διαφωνώ



οι οποίες ερωτο-απαντήσεις τι έλεγαν ακριβώς; Ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν η προσθήκη καταλύτη να μειώνει την απαραίτητη ενέργεια ή να αυξάνει την αποδιδόμενη ενέργεια! Αφού συμφωνείς με αυτό τι την θές την ....κβαντομηχανική; Αφού συμφωνείς πως δεν υπάρχει υπεραπόδοση ( απο 350mW ---> 200W ) τι ψάχνεις να βρεις δημοσιεύσεις που έχουν ( δεν έχουν ) σχέση;
Θα σταθώ σε αυτό:




> Τι άλλο να  πω..



και θα σας απαντήσω με αυτό:
*Ο αν μη ίδης, μη λέγε. Ειδώς σιγά.* (Σόλων, 630-560 π.χ., Αρχαίος Αθηναίος νομοθέτης & φιλόσοφος )
[Μετάφραση: *μη μιλάς για ό,τι δεν ξέρεις, και όταν μάθεις, σιώπα* ]
και αυτό:
*Για τα πράγματα που δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις, πρέπει να σωπαίνεις.* (Λούντβιχ Βίτγκενσταϊν, 1889-1951, Αυστριακός φιλόσοφος )
{ https://www.gnomikologikon.gr/catquotes.php?categ=1460 }

*1* http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLa...F%84%CE%BF&dq=

----------

nick1974 (30-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

Οι Ρωμαιοι πρεπει να ταν τρελοι οπως ελεγε κι ο Οβελιξ!
Καθονταν και κουβαλουσαν τοσα κιλα ασπιδα που ουσιαστικα τους ηταν αχρηστη και δε τους προστατευε κι απο τιποτα... ...τουλαχιστο συμφωνα με την ερμηνια της κβαντομηχανικης αλα sot pap

Οποιος καταλαβε, καταλαβε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εκεί που δοκίμαζε φαντάζομαι συχνότητες διάσπασης, και έβλεπε πως απαιτούνταν πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια, σκέφθηκε να χρησιμοποιήσει καταλύτη να επιταχύνει το φαινόμενο.



Αν κάποιος σκέφτεται να συμπεριλάβει "καταλύτη" , αυτονόητα αποδεικνύεται ανεπαρκές το σύστημα με συχνότητες . (σκέψου τώρα να μιλάμε και για μελλοντική μηχανή 50Kw = o "καταλύτης " είναι αυτός που θα μας σώσει .....) 




> Εκεί που δοκίμαζε φαντάζομαι συχνότητες διάσπασης,



Έστω και αν υποθέσουμε ασχολήθηκε με τόσο επιμονή για να βρει την "χρυσή τομή " αυτών* των συχνοτήτων* (γιατί όντως αναφέρεται σε πολλαπλές διαφορετικές συχνότητες ) . 
Έχει διανοηθεί κανείς πόσο τεράστια "γκάμα " / συνδυασμοί είναι η εύρεσης τους ?
Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα τουλάχιστον πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί οι συνδυασμοί θα αρχίσω με το αστείο σε μια σκακιέρα όπου στο πρώτο τετράγωνο της σκακιέρας βάζουμε έναν κόκκο σταριού ... στο 2ο τετράγωνο βάζουμε 2 κόκκους σταριού ... στο 3ο βάζουμε 4 κόκκους και ούτω καθεξής .... όταν φτάσεις στο τελευταίο τετράγωνο της σκακιέρας θα διαπιστώσεις ότι χρειάζεσαι την σοδειά πολλών χρόνων ολόκληρης της Γης σε κόκκους σταριού ..... και ο μουστάκιας "έπιασε το Bingo " .... άλλο παραμύθι καινούριο δεν έχει ?

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> ..... και ο μουστάκιας "έπιασε το Bingo " .... άλλο παραμύθι καινούριο δεν έχει ?



 και ολα αυτα διπλα στην κυρια του που τηγανιζε κεφτεδες στην κουζινα του σπιτιου του, χρησιμοποιωντας ενα βουνο αχρηστα πεπαλαιωμενα analyzers που τα εβαζε ενα ενα στο ιδιο πολυμπριζο .... δηλαδη ειμαι σιγουρος πλεον οτι αν ο ΠΖ τους ελεγε οτι τις συχνοτητες του τις εφερε ενας μωβ δρακος που εκτρεφει στην τουαλετα, θα τον πιστευανε....

----------


## DGeorge

6



> Αν κάποιος σκέφτεται να συμπεριλάβει "καταλύτη" , αυτονόητα αποδεικνύεται ανεπαρκές το σύστημα με συχνότητες . (σκέψου τώρα να μιλάμε και για μελλοντική μηχανή 50Kw = o "καταλύτης " είναι αυτός που θα μας σώσει .....) 
> 
> Έστω και αν υποθέσουμε ασχολήθηκε με τόσο επιμονή για να βρει την "χρυσή τομή " αυτών* των συχνοτήτων* (γιατί όντως αναφέρεται σε πολλαπλές διαφορετικές συχνότητες ) . 
> Έχει διανοηθεί κανείς πόσο τεράστια "γκάμα " / συνδυασμοί είναι η εύρεσης τους ?
> Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα τουλάχιστον πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί οι συνδυασμοί θα αρχίσω με το αστείο σε μια σκακιέρα όπου στο πρώτο τετράγωνο της σκακιέρας βάζουμε έναν κόκκο σταριού ... στο 2ο τετράγωνο βάζουμε 2 κόκκους σταριού ... στο 3ο βάζουμε 4 κόκκους και ούτω καθεξής .... όταν φτάσεις στο τελευταίο τετράγωνο της σκακιέρας θα διαπιστώσεις ότι χρειάζεσαι την σοδειά πολλών χρόνων ολόκληρης της Γης σε κόκκους σταριού .....



Έτσι για την πλάκα:
Το αποτέλεσμα της πράξης (με δεδομένα 64 τετράγωνα στη σκακιέρα) είναι 264! Αυτό σημαίνει πολλαπλασιασμό 64 φορές το 2 επί τον εαυτόν του.
Γι'αυτό ο Πέτρος αναφέρεται σε ανθρώπινα-ασύλληπτου μεγέθους αριθμό! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 





> ........δηλαδη ειμαι σιγουρος πλεον οτι αν ο ΠΖ τους ελεγε οτι τις συχνοτητες του τις εφερε ενας *μωβ* δρακος που εκτρεφει στην τουαλετα, θα τον πιστευανε....



Το Like μου είναι γιο το χρώμα :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## tsimpidas

> Έστω και αν υποθέσουμε ασχολήθηκε με τόσο επιμονή για να βρει την "χρυσή τομή " αυτών* των συχνοτήτων* (γιατί όντως αναφέρεται σε πολλαπλές διαφορετικές συχνότητες ) . 
> Έχει διανοηθεί κανείς πόσο τεράστια "γκάμα " / συνδυασμοί είναι η εύρεσης τους ?
> ?




έτσι από ακαδημαϊκή παρέμβαση ο ΠΖ δεν μίλησε για αυτούσια συχνότητα αλλά για αρμόνικες τετράγωνου παλμού οι 
οποίες 
πράγματι αγγίζουν το ρώσικο παραμύθι με το στάρι και το σκάκι.

----------


## exop

> 6Έτσι για την πλάκα:
> Το αποτέλεσμα της πράξης (με δεδομένα 64 τετράγωνα στη σκακιέρα) είναι 264! Αυτό σημαίνει πολλαπλασιασμό 64 φορές το 2 επί τον εαυτόν του.
> Γι'αυτό ο Πέτρος αναφέρεται σε ανθρώπινα-ασύλληπτου μεγέθους αριθμό!
> 
> Το Like μου είναι γιο το χρώμα



εεε....χμμμ... κάνεις λάθος...
τα τετράγωνα αθροίζονται οπότε έχουμε:
1+2+4+8+16+....+263

και πάλι το νούμερο είναι ασύλληπτο.

----------


## Sot pap

> Αν κάποιος σκέφτεται να συμπεριλάβει "καταλύτη" , αυτονόητα αποδεικνύεται ανεπαρκές το σύστημα με συχνότητες . (σκέψου τώρα να μιλάμε και για μελλοντική μηχανή 50Kw = o "καταλύτης " είναι αυτός που θα μας σώσει .....)



Ο καταλύτης στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, μείωνει το ποσό της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας για την διάσπαση του νερού. 
Δηλ οταν ο άργυλος θέλει 90C χωρίς ταλάντωση, ο Κολλοειδής άργυρος χρειάζεται 20C με μικρή ταλάντωση..





> Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα τουλάχιστον πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί οι συνδυασμοί θα αρχίσω με το αστείο σε μια σκακιέρα όπου στο πρώτο τετράγωνο της σκακιέρας βάζουμε έναν κόκκο σταριού ... στο 2ο τετράγωνο βάζουμε 2 κόκκους σταριού ... στο 3ο βάζουμε 4 κόκκους και ούτω καθεξής .... όταν φτάσεις στο τελευταίο τετράγωνο της σκακιέρας θα διαπιστώσεις ότι χρειάζεσαι την σοδειά πολλών χρόνων ολόκληρης της Γης σε κόκκους σταριού ..... και ο μουστάκιας "έπιασε το Bingo " .... άλλο παραμύθι καινούριο δεν έχει ?



Στην εποχή της πληροφορικής και των προσομειώσεων οι υπολογισμοί αυτοί γίνονται σε 1 ώρα. 
Επίσης αναφέρει πως 20 χρόνια δουλεύει τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς. Δεν είναι δα και τόσο εξωγήινο.

----------


## Sot pap

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πού είναι η ...καινοτομία;



Χαμήλωση του σημείου δράσης του καταλύτη λόγω ταλάντωσης





> [ Το τονισμένο δικο μου ]
> *σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς το αναφέρει αυτό η ( τυχαία ) δημοσίευση* που βρήκατε στο διαδίκτυο; Κύτταρο; Ποιό κύτταρο; Ποιά επιστήμη;
> Και για να σας αποδείξω ότι το βρήκατε τυχαία στο διαδίκτυο ορίστε μια φράση από αυτό:
> *"In that respect it is similar to other basic relations of the statistical physics, such as the second law [35]."
> *[ Σημείωση: εννοεί την κβαντική διαπλοκή ( entanglement ) ότι  είναι παρεμφερής ( similar ) με τον δεύτερο νόμο ( second law )  εννοώντας τον δευτερο θερμοδυναμικό αν δούμε την παραπομπή [35]]
> Θέλετε να σχολιάσετε κάτι για αυτό;
> Αυτό πάλι τι ...είναι;



Όπως η ταλάντωση στο κύτταρο  λειτουργεί σαν το μέσο διαπλοκής ώστε να συγχρονίζονται τα σωμάτια, έτσι  και η συγχρονισμένη ταλάντωση στον καταλύτη λειτουργεί σαν μέσο  διαπλοκής ώστε να συγχρονίζονται τα σωμάτια. Δήλ τα 0,35W που  μετατρέπονται σε 200W ισοεντροπικά αποτέλουν το μέσο διαπλοκής
και ο  καταλύτης λειτουργεί ταχύτερα.  Ενεργειακά κανείς δεν είπε πως παράγει  περισσότερη ενέργεια. Η ενέργεια του συμπαγή καταλύτη και του παρεχώμενου νερού
μαζι και τα 0,35W =, μας βγάζει τα 700W * χ ώρες + καταλύτης χαμηλοτερης ενεργειακής στάθμης (ιζηματοποιηση) + ζεστό νερό
+ τις απώλειες στο fuel cell.






> Εεεε... Ναι και; Μικρότερη ταxύτητα δράσης...  Και; θέλετε προφανώς να πείτε / γράψετε κάτι εδώ αλλά ανάθεμα κι αν  καταλαβαίνετε κι εσείς τι γράψατε τώρα... Τι σχεση έχει αυτό με τη  διάσπαση του νερού με υψηλές συχνότητες;



Αναφέρομαι σε  παραδείγματα όπως μου ζητήσατε. Οταν ο Ιός δρά σωματιδιακώς, το  ανοσοποιητικό που δρά κυμματικώς, τον εξουδετερώνει τάχιστα.

----------


## exop

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Κυριακίδης
> 
> 
> Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα τουλάχιστον πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί οι συνδυασμοί θα  αρχίσω με το αστείο σε μια σκακιέρα όπου στο πρώτο τετράγωνο της  σκακιέρας βάζουμε έναν κόκκο σταριού ... στο 2ο τετράγωνο βάζουμε 2  κόκκους σταριού ... στο 3ο βάζουμε 4 κόκκους και ούτω καθεξής .... όταν  φτάσεις στο τελευταίο τετράγωνο της σκακιέρας θα διαπιστώσεις ότι  χρειάζεσαι την σοδειά πολλών χρόνων ολόκληρης της Γης σε κόκκους σταριού
> 
> 
> 
> Στην εποχή της πληροφορικής και των προσομειώσεων οι υπολογισμοί αυτοί γίνονται σε 1 ώρα. 
> Επίσης αναφέρει πως 20 χρόνια δουλεύει τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς. Δεν είναι δα και τόσο εξωγήινο.



αν υποθέσουμε οτι: 
1 υπολογισμός θέλει χρόνο επεξεργασίας 1sec, οι 18.446.744.073.709.551.615 θέλουν ~5124095576030431,0042 ώρες
1 μέρα έχει 24 ώρες, άρα ~213503982334601,292 μέρες
1 χρόνος έχει 365 μέρες, άρα 584942417355,072 χρόνια 

αν υποθέσουμε οτι: 
1 υπολογισμός θέλει χρόνο επεξεργασίας 1msec, o χρόνος γίνεται 584942417,335072 χρόνια

αν υποθέσουμε οτι: 
1 υπολογισμός θέλει χρόνο επεξεργασίας 1μsec, o χρόνος γίνεται 584942,417335072 χρόνια

αν υποθέσουμε οτι έχουμε 1000 PC, ο χρόνος γίνεται 584,942417335072 χρόνια

έτσι για να έχουμε μια τάξη μεγέθους.

Υ.Γ. ΔΕΝ επιθυμώ και ΔΕΝ θα εμπλακώ στην κουβέντα.
Υ.Γ.2 αν υποθέσουμε οτι:
τα data 1 υπολογισμού, καταλαμβάνουν 1 byte χώρου, θα απαιτούνταν ~18 hexabyte χώρου

----------

nick1974 (31-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Χαμήλωση του σημείου δράσης του καταλύτη λόγω ταλάντωσης



Βάσει του παρακάτω διαγράμματος...



...θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσεις με ένα ΝΑΙ/ΟΧΙ σε μερικές πολύ συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις:


Συμφωνείς, ναι ή όχι, πως το διάγραμμα περιγράφει μια οποιαδήποτε αντίδραση συγκρίνοντας την πορεία της σε δύο περιπτώσεις, απουσία και παρουσία καταλύτη;Συμφωνείς, ναι ή όχι, πως το ποσό της ενέργειας *Ε* που θα αποδώσει προς το περιβάλλον της αυτή η αντίδραση είναι η διαφορά της στάθμης *Ε =* *Εαντιδρώντων** - Επροϊόντων* ;

----------


## VaselPi

Η κουβέντα που γίνεται σε αυτό το νήμα αποσκοπεί κυρίως στην ενημέρωση των επισκεπτών, που ενδιαφέρονται για την πρόταση του Π.Ζ. Τους λέμε, ότι η πρόταση αυτή στερείται επιστημονικής βάσης. Ο οποιοσδήποτε που πέρασε από το Λύκειο αντιλαμβάνεται ότι η συζήτηση αυτή γίνεται με επιστημονικά επιχειρήματά: Φυσικής, Χημείας και Φυσικοχημείας. Αντιλαμβάνεται επίσης ότι η πρόταση του Π.Ζ., σε όλα τα επίπεδα, συγκρούεται με αυτές τις 3 Επιστήμες, ενώ τα εδώ μέλη αντιλαμβάνονται ακόμη ότι συγκρούεται και με τα βασικά της Ηλεκτρονικής! Οι επιδείξεις που έκανε κατά καιρούς, όλες ήταν χονδροκομμένες απάτες, δυστυχώς. Αν συνοψίσει κανείς τα λεγόμενά του, θα τα χαρακτηρίσει ως «ορισμός της αμάθειας». 
Το περίεργο σε αυτήν την ιστορία είναι ότι την «αμάθεια» αυτή δεν την βλέπουν άτομα με τριτοβάθμιες σπουδές, που στάθηκαν στο πλευρό του και τον υποστηρίζουν με φανατισμό. Τρανό παράδειγμα είναι οι δύο *Pap*, που ποστάρουν εδώ με τις δικές τους θεωρίες. Και παρότι τους λέμε και ξαναλέμε (*FreeEnergy*) ότι η εμπλοκή των καταλυτών και ραδιοκυμάτων δεν επηρεάζει το ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο της χημικής αντίδρασης, ο κ. *Sot Pap* επιμένει: 

«_Ο καταλύτης στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, μείωνει το ποσό της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας για την διάσπαση του νερού._ 
_Δηλ οταν ο άργυλος θέλει 90C χωρίς ταλάντωση, ο Κολλοειδής άργυρος χρειάζεται 20C με μικρή ταλάντωση_»_._

Αυτό τώρα τι είναι; Γιατί επιμένει; Ως Πολιτικός Μηχανικός που είναι, καταλαβαίνει κανείς γιατί επιμένει στη δόνηση: είχε δει πολλές φορές τη δράση του δονητή στο μπετό! Αυτήν την εμπειρία μεταφέρει στη Φυσικοχημεία; Μπετό είναι το νερό και τα μόριά του; Δεν χρειάζεται να πω ότι το περιεχόμενο των 2 παραπάνω σειρών είναι παράδειγμα ημιμάθειας. 

Ένα ακόμη χαρακτηριστικό αυτών των ανθρώπων είναι το υπερβολικό θάρρος με το οποίο διατυπώνουν τις απόψεις τους σε θέματα που είναι άσχετοι. Καθώς είμαι άσχετος σε θέματα Ιατρικής, ποτέ δεν θα έμπαινα στο Φόρουμ των Ιατρών για να τους κάνω μαθήματα Ιατρικής και να συγκρουστώ με τις δικές τους απόψεις. Ωστόσο, βλέπουμε ότι κ. *Sot Pap*  έχει άποψη και σε θέματα Ιατρικής:

«_Επίσης στην Ιατρική, η αποσυνοχή της κβαντικής δράσης των Ιων, μέσω μεγεθύνσεως των μήκος κύματος τους, επιτρέπει την σωματιδιακή τους δράση οπότε και την μικροτερη ταχύτητα δράσης τους, όποτε και την ευκολότερη καταπολέμηση τους_».

Έλα τώρα να καταλάβεις, τι εννοεί με τη φράση: «_μέσω μεγεθύνσεως των μήκος κύματος τους_»; Έχουν οι Ιοί μήκος κύματος; Τι εννοεί; Το μήκος κύματος ντεμπρολί; Αν εννοεί τα κύματα ντεμπρολί, πως αυτά τα μεγεθύνεις; Χρειάζεται να πω ότι και σε αυτές τις 2 σειρές βλέπουμε παράδειγμα ημιμάθειας; 
Πάντως, λίγη σεμνότητα δεν βλάπτει. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## kioan

> Ένα ακόμη χαρακτηριστικό αυτών των ανθρώπων είναι το υπερβολικό θάρρος με το οποίο διατυπώνουν τις απόψεις τους σε θέματα που είναι άσχετοι. Καθώς είμαι άσχετος σε θέματα Ιατρικής, ποτέ δεν θα έμπαινα στο Φόρουμ των Ιατρών για να τους κάνω μαθήματα Ιατρικής και να συγκρουστώ με τις δικές τους απόψεις. Ωστόσο, βλέπουμε ότι κ. *Sot Pap*  έχει άποψη και σε θέματα Ιατρικής



Παρόμοιο άνοιγμα στην ιατρική έχει κάνει και ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ καθώς έβγαινε και έλεγε στις εκπομπές πως μπορεί να καταστρέψει καρκινικούς όγκους χωρίς ακτινοβολίες απλά συντονίζοντας στην ιδιοσυχνότητά τους το κακοφτιαγμένο induction heater που επιδείκνυε...

Στο για-γέλιατζεν site τους εμπλέκονται μάλιστα και στα συνδικαλιστικά μονοπάτια της ιατρικής, δηλώνοντας την στήριξή τους προς την Ανεξάρτητη Συμμαχία Ιατρών. Η απορία που παραμένει, είναι αν οι ιατροί που την απαρτίζουν συμφωνούν με την χρήση του ονόματος της παράταξής τους από έναν τηλεμαϊντανό ψευδοεπιστήμονα ο οποίος ισχυρίζεται πως τα καρκινικά κύτταρα έχουν διαφορετική ιδιοσυχνότητα από τα υγιή και πως με ένα induction heater μπορεί να τα εξαλείψει.

----------

VaselPi (31-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> αν υποθέσουμε οτι: 
> 1 υπολογισμός θέλει χρόνο επεξεργασίας 1sec, οι 18.446.744.073.709.551.615 θέλουν ~5124095576030431,0042 ώρες
> 1 μέρα έχει 24 ώρες, άρα ~213503982334601,292 μέρες
> 1 χρόνος έχει 365 μέρες, άρα 584942417355,072 χρόνια 
> 
> αν υποθέσουμε οτι: 
> 1 υπολογισμός θέλει χρόνο επεξεργασίας 1msec, o χρόνος γίνεται 584942417,335072 χρόνια
> 
> αν υποθέσουμε οτι: 
> ...



Αν οδεύουμε τυφλά, σωστή η αναφορά, αλλά αν δουλεύουμε σε ένα φάσμα περιορισμένων συχνοτήτων, ελαχιστοποιείται ο χρόνος
και ο χώρος κατά πολύ. Επίσης η μονάδα αναφοράς θα έπρεπε να είναι η MIPS (million instructions per sec).

----------


## Sot pap

> Βάσει του παρακάτω διαγράμματος...
> 
> 
> 
> ...θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσεις με ένα ΝΑΙ/ΟΧΙ σε μερικές πολύ συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις:
> 
> 
> Συμφωνείς, ναι ή όχι, πως το διάγραμμα περιγράφει μια οποιαδήποτε αντίδραση συγκρίνοντας την πορεία της σε δύο περιπτώσεις, απουσία και παρουσία καταλύτη;Συμφωνείς, ναι ή όχι, πως το ποσό της ενέργειας *Ε* που θα αποδώσει προς το περιβάλλον της αυτή η αντίδραση είναι η διαφορά της στάθμης *Ε =* *Εαντιδρώντων** - Επροϊόντων* ;



1.Συμφωνώ, Στην ηλεκτρόλυση χωρίς καταλύτη πρέπει να αποδώσουμε περισσότερη ενέργεια  στο σύστημα από ότι στην περίπτωση με καταλύτη, όπου θα πάρουμε περισσότερο προϊόν.
2. Συμφωνώ (σε εξώθερμη αντίδραση).

----------


## exop

> Αν οδεύουμε τυφλά, σωστή η αναφορά, αλλά αν δουλεύουμε σε ένα φάσμα περιορισμένων συχνοτήτων, ελαχιστοποιείται ο χρόνος
> και ο χώρος κατά πολύ. Επίσης η μονάδα αναφοράς θα έπρεπε να είναι η MIPS (million instructions per sec).



για ένα σύγχρονο επεξεργαστή, (2017) έχουμε:

Processor / System : AMD Ryzen 7 1800X

Dhrystone MIPS / MIPS : 304,510 MIPS at 3.6 GHz
D IPS / clock cycles per second : 84.6
D IPS / clock cycles per second / cores per die : 10.6

με 84,6 κύκλους ρολογιού, έχουμε ελάχιστο χρόνο διεργασίας, ~1/85 sec
και όχι 1μsec που έλαβα σαν υπόθεση.
δεν έλαβα καν υπόψη το access time του αποθηκευτικού μέσου όπως και τις διεργασίες στην ALU.

πηγαίνοντας ~20 χρόνια πίσω, έχουμε:
Processor / System : Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 (4-core)

Dhrystone MIPS / MIPS : 49,161 MIPS at 2.66 GHz
D IPS / clock cycles per second : 18.4
D IPS / clock cycles per second / cores per die : 4.6

με 18,4 κύκλους ρολογιού, έχουμε ελάχιστο χρόνο διεργασίας, ~1/19 sec
και όχι 1μsec που έλαβα σαν υπόθεση.
δεν έλαβα καν υπόψη το access time του αποθηκευτικού μέσου όπως και τις διεργασίες στην ALU.

κοιτάξτε τους κύκλους ρολογιού/sec
κάντε τους υπολογισμούς, και δώστε μας χρόνο, αν το επιθυμείτε

δεν θα αλλάξει δραστικά κάτι.

η υπόθεση ήταν : τα data 1 υπολογισμού, καταλαμβάνουν 1 byte χώρου - το θεωρείτε αληθές; 

να υπενθυμίσω οτι μετρούμε χρόνο "επίλυσης" 1 υπολογισμού. όχι την επεξεργαστική ισχύ του (όποιου) prossesor. Οπότε, για τη μονάδα μέτρησης, έχετε λάθος.

Υ.Γ. ΔΕΝ θα επανέλθω.


















> Στην ηλεκτρόλυση χωρίς καταλύτη πρέπει να αποδώσουμε περισσότερη  ενέργεια  στο σύστημα από ότι στην περίπτωση με καταλύτη, όπου θα  πάρουμε περισσότερο προϊόν.



από το διάγραμμα φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα οτι το προϊόν είναι το ίδιο. ο καταλύτης επισπεύδει την αντίδραση, ΔΕΝ αυξάνει το  προϊόν.
επίσης, από το διάγραμμα φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα οτι η ενέργεια είναι η ίδια είτε με είτε χωρίς καταλύτη.

----------

nick1974 (31-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> «_Ο καταλύτης στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, μείωνει το ποσό της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας για την διάσπαση του νερού._ 
> _Δηλ οταν ο άργυλος θέλει 90C χωρίς ταλάντωση, ο Κολλοειδής άργυρος χρειάζεται 20C με μικρή ταλάντωση_»_._
> 
> Αυτό τώρα τι είναι; Γιατί επιμένει; Ως Πολιτικός Μηχανικός που είναι,  καταλαβαίνει κανείς γιατί επιμένει στη δόνηση: είχε δει πολλές τη δράση  του δονητή στο μπετό! Αυτήν την εμπειρία μεταφέρει στη Φυσικοχημεία;  Μπετό είναι το νερό και τα μόριά του; Δεν χρειάζεται να πω ότι το  περιεχόμενο των 2 παραπάνω σειρών είναι παράδειγμα ημιμάθειας.



Καταρχήν  έχω δηλώσει εξαρχής μηχανολόγος μηχανικός ενεργειακής κατεύθυνσης, ίσως  δεν γνωρίζετε το όρο, αλλά θα μας βρείτε σε πολλές πυρηνικές, θερμικές  κλπ ενεργειακές μονάδες. 
Τώρα περί ημιμάθειας, η προσπάθεια εξήγησης  φαινόμενων πέρα του κλασσικού όρου απάτης, χρησιμοποιώντας όρους  κβαντομηχανικής για την οποία ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν έχει 
δώσει ακριβείς  ορισμούς παρόλο που υπάρχει έντονα στην καθημερινότητα μας, εσείς μπορεί  να μην το τολμήσετε, αλλά αφήστε όποιους τολμούν και κρίνετε τα  λεγόμενα και όχι την πράξη.  Η ανθρωπότητα πἐρασε ήδη το μεσαίωνα, μην  κάνουμε νέα ιερατεία. 

Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Το κάθε σωματίδιο έχει την δική του φυσική  ταλάντωση. Μοχλεύοντας την, πετυχαίνουμε ισχυρότερα ενεργειακά  αποτελέσματα από  ότι αγνοώντας την.   




> Ένα ακόμη χαρακτηριστικό αυτών των ανθρώπων είναι το υπερβολικό θάρρος  με το οποίο διατυπώνουν τις απόψεις τους σε θέματα που είναι άσχετοι.  Καθώς είμαι άσχετος σε θέματα Ιατρικής, ποτέ δεν θα έμπαινα στο Φόρουμ  των Ιατρών για να τους κάνω μαθήματα Ιατρικής και να συγκρουστώ με τις  δικές τους απόψεις. Ωστόσο, βλέπουμε ότι κ. *Sot Pap*  έχει άποψη και σε θέματα Ιατρικής:
> 
> «_Επίσης στην Ιατρική, η αποσυνοχή της  κβαντικής δράσης των Ιων, μέσω μεγεθύνσεως των μήκος κύματος τους,  επιτρέπει την σωματιδιακή τους δράση οπότε και την μικροτερη ταχύτητα  δράσης τους, όποτε και την ευκολότερη καταπολέμηση τους_».
> 
> Έλα τώρα να καταλάβεις, τι εννοεί με τη φράση: «_μέσω μεγεθύνσεως των μήκος κύματος τους_»;  Έχουν οι Ιοί μήκος κύματος; Τι εννοεί; Το μήκος κύματος ντεμπρολί; Αν  εννοεί τα κύματα ντεμπρολί, πως αυτά τα μεγεθύνεις; Χρειάζεται να πω ότι  και σε αυτές τις 2 σειρές βλέπουμε παράδειγμα ημιμάθειας; 
> Στους πτυχιούχους φανατικούς υποστηρικτές του Π.Ζ θα έλεγα, ότι λίγη σεμνότητα δεν βλάπτει. 
> Βασίλειος.



Όπως κάθε σωμάτιο έχει την δική του ταλάντωση, το ίδιο ισχύει και  στα κύτταρα. Επίσης ταλαντεύονται. Πως επηρεάζεις μια κυτταρική  ταλάντωση, δημιουργώντας ανάλογο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο.  Πως  αποσυνοχίζεις μια σωματιδιακή η κυτταρική ταλάντωση?
Μεγαλώνοντας το  μήκος κύματος που ταλαντεύεται, μειώνοντας την ταλάντωση ώστε να έρθει  σε μακροσκοπικό μέγεθος. Βασικές αρχές κβαντομηχανικής του 1920 είναι  αυτές. 
Τώρα αν πρέπει να είσαι γιατρός για να εκφέρεις γνώμη για  κύτταρο η για σωμάτιο, η για οτιδἠποτε ἀλλο δεν σε αφορά,  ίσως σε  κάποιο δικτατορικό καθεστώς όπου η ανυπαρξία γνώμης θεωρείται σιωπηλή  συμφωνία. Όχι εδώ!

----------


## electron

Είχα πει ότι δεν θα ασχοληθώ με το εν λόγο νήμα, αλλά είναι αδύνατο διαβάζοντας έστω και γρήγορα τα όσα γράφονται. Πέρα από όρους κβαντικής, φυσικόχημείας και ηλεκτρονικών, μπορεί κάποιος από την ομάδα ΠΖ να μας ενημερώσει ΓΙΑΤΙ 3 χρόνια από την δημόσια παρουσίαση της εφεύρεσης, δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί έστω και πιλοτικά κάπου;;;; 
Κάποια στιγμή ο ίδιος ο Ζωγράφος είχε αναφέρει ότι θα τροφοδοτήσει τις εγκαταστάσεις του ΜΤ, ούτε αυτό το είδαμε. Επίσης στο φορουμ που έχει ανοιχτεί στην ζούγκλα υπάρχει μια ηχηρή σιωπή ως προς κάτι νεώτερο. Μπορεί κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει γιατί;;;

----------


## kioan

> Τώρα περί ημιμάθειας, η προσπάθεια εξήγησης φαινόμενων πέρα του κλασσικού όρου απάτης, χρησιμοποιώντας όρους κβαντομηχανικής για την οποία ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν έχει δώσει ακριβείς ορισμούς παρόλο που υπάρχει έντονα στην καθημερινότητα μας, εσείς μπορεί να μην το τολμήσετε, αλλά *αφήστε όποιους τολμούν και κρίνετε τα λεγόμενα και όχι την πράξη*. Η ανθρωπότητα πέρασε ήδη το μεσαίωνα, μην κάνουμε νέα ιερατεία.



Ίσα ίσα, που αυτά που ανήκουν στον μεσαίωνα είναι τα λεγόμενα χωρίς πράξη (χωρίς δυνατότητα πειραματικής απόδειξης με τρόπο επαναλαμβανόμενο).
Η κατάρριψη των δογμάτων που έγινε κατά την επιστημονική επανάσταση θεμελίωσε την επιστήμη όπως την γνωρίζουμε σήμερα. Ιερατεία στήνουν οι ψευδοεπιστήμονες που απευθύνονται σε πιστούς και θεωρούν εχθρούς τους όσους θέλουν επιστημονικές αποδείξεις.






> Όπως κάθε σωμάτιο έχει την δική του ταλάντωση, το ίδιο ισχύει και  στα κύτταρα. Επίσης ταλαντεύονται. Πως επηρεάζεις μια κυτταρική  ταλάντωση, δημιουργώντας ανάλογο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο.  Πως  αποσυνοχίζεις μια σωματιδιακή η κυτταρική ταλάντωση?



Όσο και να το επιδιώκετε, δεν θα μεταφέρετε την συζήτηση σε εντελώς άσχετα θέματα όπως το τι γίνεται στα κύτταρα και στους ζωντανούς οργανισμούς. Το να προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις ότι ταλαντώνονται τα σωματίδια άρα το ίδιο θα κάνουν και τα κύτταρα ή το ανάποδο, δεν έχει κανένα νόημα καθώς είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα και αυτού του είδους οι αναλογίες δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως επιστημονικότητα. 
Είναι το ίδιο που προσπάθησε να κάνει και ο απατεώνας ισχυριζόμενος πως αφού το μαγνητικό πεδίο του induction heater ζεσταίνει μια μεταλλική λάμα, θα μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο και σε ζωντανούς ιστούς. (εκτός και αν συμφωνείς μαζί του...)


Θα το ξαναπώ ακόμα μια φορά: Το θέμα συζήτησης εδώ είναι οι συσκευές που ο ΠΖ έδειξε και το πως (δεν) εξηγούνται τα όσα έδειξε ή τα όσα προσπάθησε να κρύψει.








> Τώρα αν πρέπει να είσαι γιατρός για να εκφέρεις γνώμη για κύτταρο η για σωμάτιο, η για οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν σε αφορά, ίσως σε κάποιο δικτατορικό καθεστώς όπου η ανυπαρξία γνώμης θεωρείται σιωπηλή συμφωνία. Όχι εδώ!



Και που 'σαι, Σωτήρη, το κύρηγμα περί δικτατορικών καθεστώτων, όχι εδώ! Κράτα το για τα forums των φανατισμένων υποστηρικτών του ΠΖ όπου οι αντίθετες απόψεις ή οι δύσκολες ερωτήσεις διαγράφονται και όσοι τις εκφράζουν φιμώνονται.

----------

VaselPi (31-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Παρόμοιο άνοιγμα στην ιατρική έχει κάνει και ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ




Υπεβληθη ερωτημα στο κεντρικο φορουμ του Ζουγκλα ,για τις πιθανες Βιολογικες Εφαρμογες των Τεχνολογιων ΠΖ.
Ο ερευνητης απαντησε οτι δεν ειναι ωριμα τα πραγματα ,ιδιαιτερα στο χωρο της Ιατρικης οπου απαιτουνται πολυετεις ερευνες.
Τελος ειναι υπο εξεταση αν και ποτε θα παρχωρησει αδειες χρησεις, σε κλαδους περαν του Ενεργειακου .

Χρονια περασαν απο τοτε , προφανως  υπαρχει δυστοκια ακομα και για την ληψη Πανευρωπαικης Πατεντας.
Περαν των σοβαρων προβληματων υγειας που αντιμετωπισε ο ερευντητης , υπαρχουν πολλα σημαδια οτι ,
πασει θυσια επιδιωκει να προχωρησει αυτοδυναμα  το  R&D σκελος . Πιθανοτατα  επιθυμει να εχει το πανω χερι στις
επιχειρηματικες διαπραγματευσεις και να αποκομισει την μεριδα του Λεοντος, οταν ελθει το πληρωμα του χρονου .
"Οχι Βιασυνες" επαναλαμβανει  συχνα-πυκνα ο Παπ με καθε ευκαιρια .
Ερωταται και εδω  ..   τι  χαμπαρια  κ Παπ ; Τα παιδια καλα ;  τα Εγγονια ;

----------


## kioan

> Υπεβληθη ερωτημα στο κεντρικο φορουμ του Ζουγκλα ,για τις πιθανες Βιολογικες Εφαρμογες των Τεχνολογιων ΠΖ.
> Ο ερευνητης απαντησε οτι δεν ειναι ωριμα τα πραγματα ,ιδιαιτερα στο χωρο της Ιατρικης οπου απαιτουνται πολυετεις ερευνες.



Αν κάποιος που ισχυρίζεται πχ πως μπορεί να θεραπεύσει τον καρκίνο με ξεμάτιασμα, βγει αργότερα και πει πως απαιτούνται πολυετείς έρευνες πριν την εφαρμογή του ξεματιάσματος στις ογκολογικές κλινικές, δεν το σώζει  :Wink:  Παραμένει γελοίος.

----------

nick1974 (31-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

Διαφαινεται οτι η συζητηση  αναβει για τα καλα .
Εχουμε παρεμβαση επι της ουσιας μαλλον, απο τον κ Αραβαντινο .
Ισως ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη να προσκληθει , να μας τα κανει λιανα.
Εδω ενα αποσπασμα .

"Το νερό, που όπως γνωρίζουμε είναι διπολικό, μπορεί να ευθυγραμμιστεί εν μέρει από ένα ηλεκτρικό πεδίο και αυτό μπορεί εύκολα να αποδειχθεί με την κίνηση ενός ρεύματος από μια ηλεκτροστατική πηγή. Συγκεκριμένες στάθμες πεδίου (> 2,5 Λ£ 10 9 V Λ£ m -1) προκαλούν διαχωρισμό νερού με ελαφρώς υψηλότερες αντοχές πεδίου (> 3,6 Λ£ 10 9 V Λ£ m -1 ) προκαλώντας συνεχή ροή πρωτονίων στον πάγο. Τα ηλεκτρικά πεδία έχουν σύνθετες επιδράσεις στον σχηματισμένο πάγο αλλά και στην αποσύνθεση του. Μεταξύ 0,45 V Λ£ m -1 και 3 Λ£ 10 9 V Λ£ m -1 επιταχύνει την κατάψυξη του νερού σε κύβους πάγου σε προσομοιώσεις μοριακής δυναμικής, επηρεάζοντας τη διάταξη στο δεύτερο τόνο συντονισμού ενός μορίου νερού. "

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Petr...1743364488612/

----------


## Sot pap

> Όσο και να το επιδιώκετε, δεν θα μεταφέρετε την συζήτηση σε εντελώς άσχετα θέματα όπως το τι γίνεται στα κύτταρα και στους ζωντανούς οργανισμούς. Το να προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις ότι ταλαντώνονται τα σωματίδια άρα το ίδιο θα κάνουν και τα κύτταρα ή το ανάποδο, δεν έχει κανένα νόημα καθώς είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα και αυτού του είδους οι αναλογίες δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως επιστημονικότητα. 
> Είναι το ίδιο που προσπάθησε να κάνει και ο απατεώνας ισχυριζόμενος πως αφού το μαγνητικό πεδίο του induction heater ζεσταίνει μια μεταλλική λάμα, θα μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο και σε ζωντανούς ιστούς. (εκτός και αν συμφωνείς μαζί του...)
> 
> 
> Θα το ξαναπώ ακόμα μια φορά: Το θέμα συζήτησης εδώ είναι οι συσκευές που ο ΠΖ έδειξε και το πως (δεν) εξηγούνται τα όσα έδειξε ή τα όσα προσπάθησε να κρύψει.
> 
> .



Κάντε ένα απλό πείραμα, σηκώστε το κινητό σας, και μιλήστε καμιά ώρα χωρίς να αλλάξετε πλευρά σε απόσταση 5 εκ. Πιάστε έπειτα το κεφάλι σας στο σημείο εκείνο. Αν δεν παρατηρήσετε καμιά θερμοκρασιακή αλλαγή, (μη πω νοητική και με παρεξηγήσετε) όντως είμαι λάθος...

----------


## kioan

> Κάντε ένα απλό πείραμα, σηκώστε το κινητό σας, και μιλήστε καμιά ώρα χωρίς να αλλάξετε πλευρά σε απόσταση 5 εκ. Πιάστε έπειτα το κεφάλι σας στο σημείο εκείνο. Αν δεν παρατηρήσετε καμιά θερμοκρασιακή αλλαγή, (μη πω νοητική και με παρεξηγήσετε) όντως είμαι λάθος...



Και αυτό τη σχέση έχει με το θέμα συζήτησης; Τι είναι το induction heater και ποια η αρχή λειτουργίας του ξέρεις;
Ποια η διαφορά ενός induction heater από έναν φούρνο μικροκυμάτων;


Αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας στο σημείο θα παρατηρηθεί και μετά από μερικά χαστούκια. Ποιο είναι το συμπέρασμα; Θα μπορέσουμε να διασπάσουμε το μόριο του νερού με χαστούκια;  :Lol: 



Επίσης αν μιλώντας 1 ώρα με το κινητό σε απόσταση 5cm από το κεφάλι σου, νιώθεις τόσο μεγάλη θερμοκρασιακή διαφορά σε εκείνο το σημείο ώστε να γίνεται αισθητή με το χέρι, μάλλον έχει σταματήσει η κυκλοφορία του αίματος σου (κίνδυνος ανεπανόρθωτης εγκεφαλικής βλάβης) καθώς μέσω αυτής γίνεται η μεταφορά θερμότητας από τους ιστούς. Όλες οι σχετικές επιστημονικές μελέτες (παράδειγμα Van Leeuwen et al. [1]) μιλάνε για μια αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας των ιστών της τάξης των 0,1C.


[1] Van Leeuwen, G. M. J., Lagendijk, J. J. W., Van Leersum, B. J. A. M., Zwamborn, A. P. M., Hornsleth, S. N., & Kotte, A. N. T. J. (1999). Calculation of change in brain temperatures due to exposure to a mobile phone. _Physics in Medicine & Biology_, 44(10), 2367.

----------

VaselPi (31-10-18)

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> Κάντε ένα απλό πείραμα, σηκώστε το κινητό σας, και μιλήστε καμιά ώρα χωρίς να αλλάξετε πλευρά σε απόσταση 5 εκ. Πιάστε έπειτα το κεφάλι σας στο σημείο εκείνο. Αν δεν παρατηρήσετε καμιά θερμοκρασιακή αλλαγή, (μη πω νοητική και με παρεξηγήσετε) όντως είμαι λάθος...



κανε κι εσυ ενα πειραμα,

βαρα το κεφαλι σου στον τοιχο δυνατα με εναλασσομενη συχνοτητα. Αν πετυχεις την ιδιοσυχνοτητα των μοριων του τοιχου η ταλαντωση θα παραξει εξυπνα φωτονια και απο την αλλη μερια του τοιχου θα παιζει τηλεοραση

----------

nick1974 (31-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

> Διαφαινεται οτι η συζητηση  αναβει για τα καλα .
> Εχουμε παρεμβαση επι της ουσιας μαλλον, απο τον κ Αραβαντινο .
> Ισως ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη να προσκληθει , να μας τα κανει λιανα.
> Εδω ενα αποσπασμα .
> 
> "Το νερό, που όπως γνωρίζουμε είναι διπολικό, μπορεί να ευθυγραμμιστεί εν μέρει από ένα ηλεκτρικό πεδίο και αυτό μπορεί εύκολα να αποδειχθεί με την κίνηση ενός ρεύματος από μια ηλεκτροστατική πηγή. Συγκεκριμένες στάθμες πεδίου (> 2,5 Λ£ 10 9 V Λ£ m -1) προκαλούν διαχωρισμό νερού με ελαφρώς υψηλότερες αντοχές πεδίου (> 3,6 Λ£ 10 9 V Λ£ m -1 ) προκαλώντας συνεχή ροή πρωτονίων στον πάγο. Τα ηλεκτρικά πεδία έχουν σύνθετες επιδράσεις στον σχηματισμένο πάγο αλλά και στην αποσύνθεση του. Μεταξύ 0,45 V Λ£ m -1 και 3 Λ£ 10 9 V Λ£ m -1 επιταχύνει την κατάψυξη του νερού σε κύβους πάγου σε προσομοιώσεις μοριακής δυναμικής, επηρεάζοντας τη διάταξη στο δεύτερο τόνο συντονισμού ενός μορίου νερού. "
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Petr...1743364488612/



Τον Αραβαντινό δεν θα τον έβαζα ούτε να μου παραγγείλει πίτσα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ο καταλύτης στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, μείωνει το ποσό της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας για την διάσπαση του νερού.



Όχι! Όχι! Και πάλι ...όχι!
Εσείς δεν γράψατε αυτό:




> Στις ερωτοαπαντήσεις δεν διαφωνώ, με τον καταλύτη  έχουμε περισσότερη παραγωγή υδρογόνου στην μονάδα του χρόνου. Τι άλλο να  πω..



όταν οι ερωτο-απαντήσεις ήταν:




> Σκόπιμα θέλω να πιστεύω συγχέετε την "πολύ  περισσότερη ενέργεια" με την ..."επιτάχυνση". Δηλαδή αν γίνει  ...γρηγορότερα θα θέλει ...λίγοτερη ενέργεια;



Πάλι ...μπερδεύεται την ...ταχύτητα αντίδρασης με την ...απαιτούμενη ενέργεια;
*ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΥΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ!
*Δείξτε μας μία ...έρευνα, μια ...δημοσίευση κάτι επιτέλους που να το αποδεικνύει αυτό! Παραδεχτήκατε ότι "...έχουμε περισσότερη παραγωγή υδρογόνου στην μονάδα του χρόνου." αυτό με ποιό μαγικό τρόπο έγινε: "...Ο καταλύτης στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, μείωνει το ποσό της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας"; Τι ...κωλοτούμπες είναι αυτές κύριε Sot Pap;




> Δηλ οταν ο άργυλος θέλει 90C χωρίς ταλάντωση, ο Κολλοειδής άργυρος χρειάζεται 20C με μικρή ταλάντωση..



Όχι! Όχι και πάλι ...όχι! Ακόμη κι αν είναι όμως έτσι ( που δεν είναι... ) το ποσό της ενέργειας για να γίνει η ...ταλάντωση; Αυτό γιατί το αφήνετε απ' έξω;




> Στην εποχή της πληροφορικής και των προσομειώσεων οι υπολογισμοί αυτοί γίνονται σε 1 ώρα. Επίσης αναφέρει πως 20 χρόνια δουλεύει τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς. Δεν είναι δα και τόσο εξωγήινο.



Τώρα δείχνετε και την ...άγνοιά σας σε θέματα υπολογιστών! Αυτό θα το αφήσω προς το παρόν έτσι και θα το απαντήσω αργότερα... Έχει συνέχεια!




> Χαμήλωση του σημείου δράσης του καταλύτη λόγω ταλάντωσης



Αν δεν το στηρίξετε αυτό με δημοσιεύσεις και έρευνες γράφετε απλά χαζομάρες ( για να το θέσω ...κομψά ) και ψευδοεπιστημονικές βλακείες.




> Όπως η ταλάντωση στο κύτταρο  λειτουργεί σαν το μέσο διαπλοκής ώστε να  συγχρονίζονται τα σωμάτια, έτσι  και η συγχρονισμένη ταλάντωση στον  καταλύτη λειτουργεί σαν μέσο  διαπλοκής ώστε να συγχρονίζονται τα  σωμάτια. *Δήλ τα 0,35W που  μετατρέπονται σε 200W ισοεντροπικά αποτέλουν  το μέσο διαπλοκής και ο  καταλύτης λειτουργεί ταχύτερα.  Ενεργειακά κανείς δεν είπε πως  παράγει  περισσότερη ενέργεια. Η ενέργεια του συμπαγή καταλύτη και του  παρεχώμενου νερού μαζι και τα 0,35W =, μας βγάζει τα 700W * χ ώρες + καταλύτης χαμηλοτερης ενεργειακής στάθμης (ιζηματοποιηση) + ζεστό νερό + τις απώλειες στο fuel cell.*



Ας αφήσουμε τις χαζομάρες περί ...διαπλοκής και ...συγχρονισμού και ας μείνουμε στα τονισμένα. Μέσα σε τρεις προτάσεις αυτοανερείστε! Το κάνετε επίτηδες δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση. Τι σημαίνει κύριε Sot Pap η λέξη: *ισοεντροπικά* ; Αφού τα 350mW γίνονται 200W πώς και γιατί δεν παράγει περισσότερη ενέργεια; Φάσκετε και αντιφάσκετε μέσα σε δυο συνεχόμενες προτάσεις. Φυσικά θα τονίσετε το θέμα ότι γράψατε τη λέξη: ισονετροπικά. Για δώστε μας λοιπόν τα φώτα σας τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη έχοντας όμως κατά νου την βασική αρχή που λέει ότι η ενέργεια δεν καταστρεφεται / εξαφανίζεται αλλάζει μόνο μορφή; Τα 350mW θα μετατραπούν, θα γίνουν ....κάτι. Δεν θα πολλαπλασιαστούν! Και συνεχίζετε απτόητος στην πρόταση με τα κόκκινα βαζοντας κι ένα ...ίσον τρομάρα σας! 350mW ΙΣΟΝ 700W και ...διάφορα άλλα! Ο καταλύτης ΔΕΝ δίνει ενέργεια στην αντίδραση! Αμαν πια με αυτό! Θέλετε να δείτε ξανά τα διαγράμματα; Έγραψα και την προηγούμενη φορά: ανακαλύψατε νέα χημεία! Μπράβο σας! Μπορείτε όμως να ...αποδείξετε αυτά που λέτε / γράφετε; Πού είναι οι αποδείξεις ότι "...η ενέργεια του συμπαγή καταλύτη και του παρεχώμενου νερού"; Και γίνεται ακόμη πιο ...τρομακτική η χαζομάρα που γράψατε γιατί μετά το ίσον βάλατε και ...πολλαπλασιασμό! Βατ επί ...ώρες; Συν ...ζεστό νερό; Συν ...απώλειες; Αυτό δεν είναι υπεραπόδοση κύριε Sot Pap! Αυτό είναι μεγα-σουπερ-υπερ-εξτρα-απόδοση! Κοινώς; Ψευδοεπιστήμη!




> Αναφέρομαι σε  παραδείγματα όπως μου ζητήσατε. *Οταν ο Ιός δρά  σωματιδιακώς, το  ανοσοποιητικό που δρά κυμματικώς*, τον εξουδετερώνει  τάχιστα.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ναι πάλι τα θαυμαστικά...
Πώς και γιατί το ανοσοποιητικό δρα ...κυμματικώς; Αυτό είναι η έξτρα πινελιά ...ψευδοεπιστήμης; Ξέρετε τι είναι το ...ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα στον άνθρωπο; Αν απαντήσετε ναι, ξαναδιαβάστε την χαζομάρα που γράψατε...




> 1*.Συμφωνώ,* Στην ηλεκτρόλυση χωρίς καταλύτη πρέπει  να αποδώσουμε περισσότερη ενέργεια  στο σύστημα από ότι στην περίπτωση  με καταλύτη, όπου θα πάρουμε περισσότερο προϊόν.
> 2. Συμφωνώ (σε εξώθερμη αντίδραση).



Μα αν ...συμφωνείς τότε γιατί ...αυτοαναιρείσαι στην ίδια πρόταση;;; Το κόκκινο είναι αντίθετο με το μπλε...!!
Εντάξει. Προφανώς έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα, κάποια εσωτερική σύγκρουση και δεν καταλαβαίνεις αυτά που γράφεις ή το κάνεις επίτηδες ( το έχω γράψει πολλές φορές αυτό γιατί αλλιώς ...δεν εξηγείται ) γελώντας πονηρά και περιμένοντας να δεις πόσο ...θα αντέξουμε!

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κάντε ένα απλό πείραμα, σηκώστε το κινητό σας, και μιλήστε καμιά ώρα χωρίς να αλλάξετε πλευρά σε απόσταση 5 εκ. Πιάστε έπειτα το κεφάλι σας στο σημείο εκείνο. Αν δεν παρατηρήσετε καμιά θερμοκρασιακή αλλαγή, (μη πω νοητική και με παρεξηγήσετε) όντως είμαι λάθος...



Ναι παρατηρείται ...θερμοκρασιακή αλλαγή! Όχι όμως ΑΥΞΗΣΗ της παρεχόμενης ενέργειας!!!!!!!!!! Η ενέργεια που εκπέμπεται από το κινητό μετατρέπεται σε θερμότητα στους ιστούς του σώματος. Με το δικό σας σκεπτικό γιατί να μην βάλουμε μια ...κατσαρόλα με νερό γεμάτη 3 λίτρα και με το κινητό ( το οποίο μάλλον κι αυτό μιλιβατ εκπέμπει ) να ζεστάνουμε το νερό και να βράσουμε κιόλας ...μακαρόνια; Λείπει ο ...καταλύτης;*ΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΥΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΧΟΜΕΝΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΞΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΔΙΔΟΜΕΝΗΣ!*

----------


## nepomuk

> Τον Αραβαντινό δεν θα τον έβαζα ούτε να μου παραγγείλει πίτσα.





Ολο με συχνοτητες και κεραιες ασχολειται.Πιθανον ειναι κι αυτος  ΡαδιοΗλεκτρολογος της Σιβιτανιδειου.
Ελπιζω να τον εχουμε εδω για να λυσει αποριες.
Στο φιναλε  προβλεπω οι Ηλεκτρονικοι να τα  βρειτε και οι υπολοιποι να παμε στον κουβά.

----------


## Sot pap

> Και αυτό τη σχέση έχει με το θέμα συζήτησης; Τι είναι το induction heater και ποια η αρχή λειτουργίας του ξέρεις;
> Ποια η διαφορά ενός induction heater από έναν φούρνο μικροκυμάτων;



<*Είναι το ίδιο που προσπάθησε να κάνει και ο απατεώνας ισχυριζόμενος πως  αφού το μαγνητικό πεδίο του induction heater ζεσταίνει μια μεταλλική  λάμα, θα μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο και σε ζωντανούς ιστούς. (εκτός και αν  συμφωνείς μαζί του...)*>
Το κινητό λειτουργεί σαν Induction heater στον εγκέφαλο.. δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ερμηνευτεί φαντάζομαι..Είναι?





> [1] Van Leeuwen, G. M. J., Lagendijk, J. J. W., Van Leersum, B. J. A. M., Zwamborn, A. P. M., Hornsleth, S. N., & Kotte, A. N. T. J. (1999). Calculation of change in brain temperatures due to exposure to a mobile phone. _Physics in Medicine & Biology_, 44(10), 2367.



Εχω νέα, τα κινητα του 2015+ έχουν πολλαπλάσια ισχύ σε σχέση με το 1999...

----------


## kioan

> Το κινητό λειτουργεί σαν Induction heater στον εγκέφαλο.. δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ερμηνευτεί φαντάζομαι..Είναι?



Όπως το είχα υποψιαστεί... 
Ούτε τι είναι το induction heater γνωρίζεις, ούτε ποια είναι η αρχή λειτουργίας του. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

nick1974 (31-10-18), 

VaselPi (31-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> *ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΥΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ!*






 Εχουμε νερό και το θερμαίνουμε στους 4000C. Τι παρατηρουμε? ΥΔΡΟΛΥΣΗ
Εχουμε νερό και το θερμαίνουμε στου 90C και βάζουμε αργυλο. Τι παρατηρούμε? ΥΔΡΟΛΥΣΗ
Τι έκανε ο καταλύτης?
Μας μείωσε κατά 3910C την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια υδρόλυσης. 

*Τ Ο ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ??*

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Το κινητό λειτουργεί σαν Induction heater στον εγκέφαλο.. δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ερμηνευτεί φαντάζομαι..Είναι?



Η ερώτηση στο τέλος δεν το ...σώζει! Δεν γνωρίζεις πώς λειτουργεί ένα induction heater. Δεν γνωρίζεις πώς και γιατί το κινητό μας ζεσταίνει. Και αντέ καλά.. δεν τα ξέρεις ψάχνεις και μαθαίνεις στο διαδίκτυο, το να τα χρησιμοποιείς όμως ( ενώ δεν τα ξέρεις!!! ) για να στηρίξεις / υποστηρίξεις μια ψευδοεπιστήμη είναι από τραγικό μέχρι γελοίο.
Σας παρακαλώ πολύ ...σταματήστε να γράφετε ασυναρτησίες;




> Εχουμε νερό και το θερμαίνουμε στους 4000C. Τι παρατηρουμε? ΥΔΡΟΛΥΣΗ
> Εχουμε νερό και το θερμαίνουμε στου 90C και βάζουμε αργυλο. Τι παρατηρούμε? ΥΔΡΟΛΥΣΗ
> Τι έκανε ο καταλύτης?
> Μας μείωσε κατά 3910C την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια υδρόλυσης.



Εγώ προσωπικά δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό! Μπορείτε να μας υποδείξετε ένα πείραμα, μια δημοσίευση κάτι τέλος πάντων πέρα από την ...άποψή σας που να αποδεικνύει ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε πυρόλυση του νερού σε τόσο χαμηλή θερμοκρασία; Βλέπετε δεν έβαλα πουθενά την λέξη καταλύτη γιατί ουσιαστικά δεν παίζει ρόλο στην προστιθέμενη ενέργεια αν τον βάλεις ή όχι. Δείξτε μας μία ( μόνο μία ) έρευνα, δημοσίευση που να μιλά για πυρόλυση στους ...90C !!! Όσο δεν το κάνεις κύριε Sot Pap αυτό και απλά γράφεις με κεφαλαία είσαι ψευδοεπιστημονικά γραφικός.

----------

kioan (31-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

> Εχω νέα, τα κινητα του 2015+ έχουν πολλαπλάσια ισχύ σε σχέση με το 1999...



Από που το συμπέρανες αυτό? Είσαι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ άσχετος με κινητά.
Η ισχύς είναι χαμηλότερη, και όχι μόνο χαμηλότερη αλλά και έχει automatic level control που σημαίνει ότι δεν εκπέμπει τέρμα όταν έχει καλό σήμα. Επίσης έχουν βελτιωμένο SAR.
Το παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις είναι τελείως άκυρο και άσχετο με τις υπόλοιπες αρλούμπες που αναφέρεις.

----------

kioan (31-10-18), 

nick1974 (31-10-18), 

VaselPi (31-10-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Η ερώτηση στο τέλος δεν το ...σώζει! Δεν  γνωρίζεις πώς λειτουργεί ένα induction heater. Δεν γνωρίζεις πώς και  γιατί το κινητό μας ζεσταίνει. Και αντέ καλά.. δεν τα ξέρεις ψάχνεις και  μαθαίνεις στο διαδίκτυο, το να τα χρησιμοποιείς όμως ( ενώ δεν τα  ξέρεις!!! ) για να στηρίξεις / υποστηρίξεις μια ψευδοεπιστήμη είναι από  τραγικό μέχρι γελοίο.
> Σας παρακαλώ πολύ ...σταματήστε να γράφετε ασυναρτησίες;



Η  αρχή λειτουργίας του Induction heater, του μέσου επαγωγικής θέρμανσης, με την  επαγωγική θέρμανση λόγω ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβόλησης (από το κινητό) του εγκεφάλου  μας είναι ΙΔΙΑ. Τα απόλυτα νούμερα αλλάζουν. 





> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό!  Μπορείτε να μας υποδείξετε ένα πείραμα, μια δημοσίευση κάτι τέλος πάντων  πέρα από την ...άποψή σας που να αποδεικνύει ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε  πυρόλυση του νερού σε τόσο χαμηλή θερμοκρασία; Βλέπετε δεν έβαλα πουθενά  την λέξη καταλύτη γιατί ουσιαστικά δεν παίζει ρόλο στην προστιθέμενη  ενέργεια αν τον βάλεις ή όχι. Δείξτε μας μία ( μόνο μία ) έρευνα,  δημοσίευση που να μιλά για πυρόλυση στους ...90C !!! Όσο δεν το κάνεις  κύριε Sot Pap αυτό και απλά γράφεις με κεφαλαία είσαι ψευδοεπιστημονικά  γραφικός.



Πες μου οτι διδάσκεις και σε μικρά παιδιά..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CC-HOD
https://www.energy.gov/sites/prod/fi...r_hydrogen.pdf

----------


## kioan

> Η  αρχή λειτουργίας του Induction heater, του μέσου επαγωγικής θέρμανσης, με την  επαγωγική θέρμανση λόγω ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβόλησης (από το κινητό) του εγκεφάλου  μας είναι ΙΔΙΑ. Τα απόλυτα νούμερα αλλάζουν.



Αυτό θα μπορούσε να σταθεί επάξια δίπλα στο πάνθεον των αποφθεγμάτων του ΠΖ που έχουμε αναφέρει κατά καιρούς 



Είχα γράψει δυο-τρεις φορές στον άλλο Pap να μην γράφει πράγματα που δεν κατανοεί γιατί εκτίθεται, αλλά το ίδιο ισχύει και για εσένα... 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Sot pap

> Από που το συμπέρανες αυτό? Είσαι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ άσχετος με κινητά.
> Η ισχύς είναι χαμηλότερη, και όχι μόνο χαμηλότερη αλλά και έχει automatic level control που σημαίνει ότι δεν εκπέμπει τέρμα όταν έχει καλό σήμα. Επίσης έχουν βελτιωμένο SAR.
> Το παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις είναι τελείως άκυρο και άσχετο με τις υπόλοιπες αρλούμπες που αναφέρεις.



Πάρε ένα κινητο του 1999 με ένα Iphone και μέτρα την μαγνητική τους επαγωγή. Να σου θυμίσω ότι τα smartphone έχουν επεξεργαστές πολλών GHz. 
Θα σου λέει κάτι φαντάζομαι..
Να σε διευκολύνω
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drq5J2ZxUW0

----------


## leosedf

Είσαι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ χαζός?

Τα κινητά του 99 είχαν μεγαλύτερη ισχύ. Τώρα αυτό για τους επεξεργαστές να πω εντάξει δεν ξέρεις την τύφλα σου γιατί αν το λες σοβαρά θα πρέπει να σε δείρει κάποιος.

----------

kioan (31-10-18), 

nick1974 (31-10-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Τα κινητά του 99 είχαν μεγαλύτερη ισχύ.




Απορια ασχετου.Δεκτον οτι τα κινητα  του 99 εξεπεμπαν κατ αρχην με μεγαλυτερη ισχυ .
Η χρηση τους ομως περιοριζοταν στη φωνη και μηνυματα.Ουτε Bluetooth , wifi, 3,4g ,αισθητηρες  , κτλπ .
Αν συγκρινουμε μηλα με  μηλα , τα σημερινα   υπερτερουν κατα κρατος.
Αν ομως  τα βαλουμε ολα μεσα  ; Η συνολικη ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια  που εκπεμπει ενα προσφατο super - duper* smartphone ποια ειναι ; 
Ειναι δυνατον να υπολειπεται αυτης του 99 ; 

*με τλχ snapdragon 845  και ενω συνομιλει  μεσω δικτυου , γυρευε  και τι  αλλες  διεργασιες εκτελει, στο υποβαθρο
 στον ιδιο χρονο.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Η  αρχή λειτουργίας του Induction heater, του μέσου επαγωγικής θέρμανσης, με την  επαγωγική θέρμανση λόγω ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβόλησης (από το κινητό) του εγκεφάλου  μας είναι ΙΔΙΑ. Τα απόλυτα νούμερα αλλάζουν.



Όχι κύριε Sot Pap το induction heater δεν θερμαίνει ...επαγωγικά! Λόγω επαγωγής δημιουργούνται εναλλασόμενα ρεύματα στο μέταλλο το οποίο μπαίνει στο μαγνητικό πεδίο και η κίνηση αυτών των ρευμάτων είναι που θερμαίνει το μέταλλο. Για αυτό και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να θερμάνεις το δάχτυλό σου παραδείγματος χάρη αν το βάλεις μέσα στο πηνίο. Αν προσέξετε ( αχ αυτά τα έρμα τα βίντεο του απατεώνα Ζωγράφου! ) σε ένα βίντεο ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος δείχνοντας ένα induction heater λέει "...να βάλε το χερι εδώ" γιατί πολύ απλά induction heating χωρίς μέταλο στο κέντρο του πηνίου δεν γίνεται. Η θέρμανση λόγω ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβόλησης από την άλλη μεριά έχει να κάνει με την ενέργεια που μεταφέρεται στα μόρια μιας ουσίας η οποία ακτινοβολείται. Μεταφέροντας ενέργεια στα μόρια αυτά κινούνται γρηγορότερα με αποτέλεσμα την θέρμανση της ουσίας. Αυτό γίνεται στους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων παραδείγματος χάρη! Για να το καταλάβετε καλύτερα σκεφτείτε το εξής: Σε ένα induction heater βάζουμε στο κέντρο του πηνίου ένα πλαστικό δοχείο με νερό. Τι θα γίνει; Θα ζεσταθεί το νερό; Φυσικά και όχι... Ορίστε και η ...απόδειξη από τον απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8&t=5582 !!




> Πες μου οτι διδάσκεις και σε μικρά παιδιά..



Δυστυχώς για εσένα ...ναι διδάσκω σε παιδιά. Εσύ έκανες αυτή την αναφορά:




> *Εχουμε νερό και το θερμαίνουμε στους 4000C. Τι παρατηρουμε? ΥΔΡΟΛΥΣΗ*
> *Εχουμε νερό και το θερμαίνουμε στου 90C και βάζουμε αργυλο. Τι παρατηρούμε? ΥΔΡΟΛΥΣΗ*
> Τι έκανε ο καταλύτης?
> Μας μείωσε κατά 3910C την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια υδρόλυσης.



Σύγκρινες την πυρόλυση ( τα κόκκινα ) με μια αντίδραση ( τα μπλε ) που δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με πυρόλυση. Μιλάς για ...άργυλο και μας δείχνεις αντιδράσεις με ...αλουμίνιο; Συγκρίνεις τα σύκα με την σκάφη και ...πανηγυρίζεις γιατί τα ...σύκα δεν είναι ίδια με την σκάφη! Μπερδεύεις / δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις δηλαδή αυτά τα δύο:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggPWdwcsyqM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3d7h4RxPDY
 Για να το ψάξουμε λίγο παραπάνω...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CC-HOD Α! Μάλιστα! Θα προσπεράσω το γεγονός ότι χρησιμοποιείς κάτι το οποίο είναι απλή εικασία και ...ερευνητικός τομέας για να με προσβάλλεις γιατί προφανώς και δεν το έχεις ...ψάξει λίγο παραπάνω! Για να σε βοηθήσω λοιπόν!
Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως δημοσιευμένη εργασία για αυτό το θέμα παρά μόνο αρχεία PDF τα οποία παραπέμπουν σε δυο ...τυχαίες ιστοσελίδες 
http://www.clean-air.orghttp://www.lookingforheat.com 
Η δεύτερη ιστοσελίδα είναι ...κενή. Ας δούμε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά την πρώτη. Στον σύνδεσμο: http://www.clean-air.org/disclaimer.html υπάρχει το εξής:
"The American Hydrogen Association, including all volunteers and  employees, assumes no legal liability or responsibility for the  accuracy, completeness or usefulness of any information, product or  process disclosed on this website "
Αυτή η τυχαία ιστοσελίδα είναι ...επιστημονική; Όταν αποποιούνται οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη για την ...ακρίβεια των στοιχείων που παρουσιάζουν;
Στο youtube υπάρχει κανάλι για το lookingforheat.com στο οποίο ο ...ερευνητής γράφει στην περιγραφή (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86It2MKmb7c): "Possible (?) close to a breakthrough in alternative energy..." το ...ερωτηματικό εκεί γιατί υπάρχει; Δημοσιεύσεις σε έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά πέρα από τυχαίες σελίδες;
Μη! Μην αναφέρετε το γεγονός ότι έχει ...πατέντα! Ξέρετε πολύ καλά ότι η πατέντα δεν είναι επιστημονική απόδειξη!
Για να δούμε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά το άλλο έγγραφο που αναφέρετε (https://www.energy.gov/sites/prod/fi...r_hydrogen.pdf):
Σελίδα 19:* Additional negative factors are the high cost of hydrogen from this process, and the amount of aluminum required for large-scale vehicular applications.  
*Δεν θα το μεταφράσω... Θα κάνω μια ερώτηση μόνο: Σε ποιόν κλάδο ακριβώς ποιάς επιστήμης μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε την πυρόλυση ( 3000+ Κελσίου ) με μια χημική αντίδραση νερού + αλουμινίου + σόδας ; Και όχι μόνο να τα συγκρίνουμε αλλά να βγάλουμε και συγκριτικά συμπεράσματα; Εγώ ρώτησα:




> Μπορείτε να μας υποδείξετε ένα  πείραμα, μια δημοσίευση κάτι τέλος πάντων πέρα από την ...άποψή σας που  να αποδεικνύει ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε *πυρόλυση* του νερού σε τόσο χαμηλή  θερμοκρασία; Βλέπετε δεν έβαλα πουθενά την λέξη καταλύτη γιατί  ουσιαστικά δεν παίζει ρόλο στην προστιθέμενη ενέργεια αν τον βάλεις ή  όχι. Δείξτε μας μία ( μόνο μία ) έρευνα, δημοσίευση που να μιλά *για  πυρόλυση στους ...90C* !!! Όσο δεν το κάνεις κύριε Sot Pap αυτό και απλά  γράφεις με κεφαλαία είσαι ψευδοεπιστημονικά γραφικός.



Προσέξατε άραγε την λέξη πυρόλυση; Φυσικά ( - λογοπαίγνιο ! - ) και όχι... Το πρώτο που ...συγκρίνετε ( 4000C ) είναι πυρόλυση; Φυσικά ( - πάλι λογοπαίγνιο ! - ) και είναι! Το δεύτερο ( αλουμίνιο και όχι ...άργυλο) είναι πυρόλυση; Όχι βέβαια! Είναι δυο εντελώς διαφορετικές αντιδράσεις! Και εσείς τις ...συγκρίνατε; Για να μας πείτε τι;




> Τι έκανε ο καταλύτης? Μας μείωσε κατά 3910C την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια υδρόλυσης.



Όχι κύριε Sot Pap ... Δεν ...μείωσε την ενέργεια υδρόλυσης. Μείωσε την επιστημονική αξιοπιστία σας. Γίνεστε όλο και πιο γραφικός με κίνδυνο να ...μοιάσετε στον κύριο ...Γεώργιο. Το αμέσως επόμενο αποδεικνύει πόσο επικίνδυνα ( κατά την γνώμη μου ... ) του μοιάζετε:




> Πες μου οτι διδάσκεις και σε μικρά παιδιά..



Ναι κύριε Sot Pap σας λέω ότι διδάσκω σε παιδιά και είμαι περήφανος για αυτό. Επειδή είναι προσωπικά δεδομένα δεν μπορώ να σας δώσω τηλέφωνα και διευθύνσεις να σας πουν πόσο ...γελάνε μαζί σας!

----------


## exop

> Απορια ασχετου.Δεκτον οτι τα κινητα  του 99 εξεπεμπαν κατ αρχην με μεγαλυτερη ισχυ .
> Η χρηση τους ομως περιοριζοταν στη φωνη και μηνυματα.Ουτε Bluetooth , wifi, 3,4g ,αισθητηρες  , κτλπ .
> Αν συγκρινουμε μηλα με  μηλα , τα σημερινα   υπερτερουν κατα κρατος.
> Αν ομως  τα βαλουμε ολα μεσα  ; Η συνολικη ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια  που εκπεμπει ενα προσφατο super - duper* smartphone ποια ειναι ; 
> Ειναι δυνατον να υπολειπεται αυτης του 99 ; 
> 
> *με τλχ snapdragon 845  και ενω συνομιλει  μεσω δικτυου , γυρευε  και τι  αλλες  διεργασιες εκτελει, στο υποβαθρο
>  στον ιδιο χρονο.



με ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο:






> According to test reports filed with the Federal Communications Commission (FCC), the Specific Absorption Rate (SAR) for the *Galaxy S9* for  cellular transmission is 0.34 watts per kilogram (W/kg) at the head,  and 0.93 W/kg when worn on the body. The WiFi hotspot SAR is 0.75 w/kg.  The SAR for simultaneous transmission (cellular plus Wi-Fi) is 1.25 W/kg  at the head, 1.39 W/kg when worn on the body, and 1.52 W/kg when used  as a hotspot. (1)



https://www.saferemr.com/2018/02/sam...-specific.html





> *Nokia 3310 (Type TA-100* *ICNIRP SAR CERTIFICATE INFORMATION*  This mobile device meets international guidelines for exposure to radio waves. 
> 
>  The ICNIRP SAR limit for mobile devices is 2.0 W/kg averaged over 10 grams of tissue.
> 
>  SAR tests are carried out with the device in standard operating  positions, transmitting at its highest certified power level, in all its  frequency bands. The maximum recorded SAR values for this device are: 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maximum SAR value*
> ...



https://www.nokia.com/en_int/phones/sar

galaxy S9 vs nokia 3310 
1.25 W/kg  at the head, 1.39 W/kg when worn on the body --> galaxy S9
1.490 W/kg --> nokia 3310

----------


## Sot pap

> Είσαι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ χαζός?
> 
> Τα κινητά του 99 είχαν μεγαλύτερη ισχύ. Τώρα αυτό για τους επεξεργαστές να πω εντάξει δεν ξέρεις την τύφλα σου γιατί αν το λες σοβαρά θα πρέπει να σε δείρει κάποιος.



Καλά μιλάμε σπάει η βλακεία όλα τα κοντέρ. 
Η μαγνητική επαγωγή ενός smartphone προέρχεται από τα δεδομένα, το wifi και της 500 εφαρμογές που τρέχουν παράλληλα με το τηλέφωνο που καλείς. 
Σαν ισχύ κεραίας του 1999 είναι μεν πιο ισχυρό, αλλά μόνο αυτό κάνει!
Το videaki δεν το δες?

----------


## leosedf

Ποιο βιντεάκι να δω βρε κεφάλα? Θα μας κάνεις να ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που ξέρουμε με τις ηλιθιότητες που πετάς.
Τι σχέση έχει η υπολογιστική ισχύς με την ισχύ εκπομπής των διάφορων πομποδεκτών μιας φορητής συσκευής?


Μείνε στις κβαντοαρλούμπες σου (που υποτίθεται ξέρεις κιόλας ΛΩΛ) και άσε τα κινητά και τις RF είσαι σε φόρουμ που δεν την βγάζεις καθαρή εδώ πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα.

----------

nick1974 (31-10-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Να σου θυμίσω ότι τα smartphone έχουν επεξεργαστές πολλών GHz. Θα σου λέει κάτι φαντάζομαι..



Όχι εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου λέει τίποτα απολύτως! Δηλαδή ισχυρίζεστε ότι επειδή έχουν ...ταχύτερους επεξεργαστές ...εκπέμπουν και περισσότερη ακτινοβολία; Σας παρακαλώ πείτε / γράψτε ότι το κατάλαβα λάθος... 
Το δε ...videaki ( ελ οου ελ ! ) δείχνει απλά μια κοπέλα που μετρά (...) δυο κινητά. Και; Πώς ένα άσχετο βίντεο από μια ...άσχετη κοπέλα αποδεικνύει τα λεγόμενά σας; Δεν γνωρίζω για το αν τα παλιότερα κινητέ εξέπεμπαν περισσότερη ακτινοβολία. Θα μείνω στο θέμα ...επεξεργαστές GHz και θα ρωτήσω ξανά: ε και;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Καλά μιλάμε σπάει η βλακεία όλα τα κοντέρ. Η μαγνητική επαγωγή ενός smartphone προέρχεται από τα δεδομένα, το wifi και της 500 εφαρμογές που τρέχουν παράλληλα με το τηλέφωνο που καλείς. Σαν ισχύ κεραίας του 1999 είναι μεν πιο ισχυρό, αλλά μόνο αυτό κάνει! Το videaki δεν το δες?



Αν έχετε smartphone κινητό κύριε Sot Pap έχω να σας προτείνω αυτό:



Tο έχετε ευτελήσει το θέμα γενικώς με τις απιθανολογίες σας, ορίστε λοιπόν και κάτι χρήσιμο! Περισσότερες λεπτομέριες εδώ https://zapatopi.net/afdb/

----------


## leosedf

https://www.facebook.com/groups/182022516059361/

Τιναφτορε? LOL.

----------


## rama

Το Facegroup έπρεπε να λέγεται "PZ & the Paps FUN club", να γελάσουμε λίγο με τις απίστευτες πατατιές που λένε και οι Pap. Πάντως έκανα αίτηση να γραφτώ!

----------


## DGeorge

> Το Facegroup έπρεπε να λέγεται "PZ & the Paps FUN club", να γελάσουμε λίγο με τις απίστευτες πατατιές που λένε και οι Pap. Πάντως έκανα αίτηση να γραφτώ!



Αν θα γίνεις αποδεκτός, η όχι, θα φανεί από τα Τεχνικο-Κοινωνικά σου 'Πιστεύω'...

----------


## thanasis 1

> https://www.facebook.com/groups/182022516059361/
> 
> Τιναφτορε? LOL.



Γκουχου γκουχου... :Biggrin:

----------


## rama

> Αν θα γίνεις αποδεκτός, η όχι, θα φανεί από τα Τεχνικο-Κοινωνικά σου 'Πιστεύω'...



Με δέχτηκαν!

----------


## nick1974

> Όπως το είχα υποψιαστεί... 
> Ούτε τι είναι το induction heater γνωρίζεις, ούτε ποια είναι η αρχή λειτουργίας του. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



δηλαδη ειχες εστω και μια αμφιβολια?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Από που το συμπέρανες αυτό? Είσαι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ άσχετος με κινητά.
> Η ισχύς είναι χαμηλότερη, και όχι μόνο χαμηλότερη αλλά και έχει automatic level control που σημαίνει ότι δεν εκπέμπει τέρμα όταν έχει καλό σήμα. Επίσης έχουν βελτιωμένο SAR.
> Το παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις είναι τελείως άκυρο και άσχετο με τις υπόλοιπες αρλούμπες που αναφέρεις.



ρε συ... σε ειχα για λιγοτερο "τυπολατρη".
πες το με το ονοματου: οτι ειναι για τον πουτσο να τελειωνουμε, (και για να μη θιξουμε καποιον  και για να παραμεινουμε ευγενικοι, μιλαμε και για το "συνομιλητη" και για τις "αποψαρες" του και για οτι τεσπα εχει μεσα στο κεφαλι του εκει που οι υπολοιποι εχουν εγκεφαλο)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Να σου θυμίσω ότι τα smartphone έχουν επεξεργαστές πολλών GHz. 
> Θα σου λέει κάτι φαντάζομαι..



οτι εισαι πιο βλακας κι απ το nepomuk  η εννωεις και κατι αλλο?


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikospag

Για να δούμε κ Sot Pap τα βασικά όσον αφορά την ενέργεια.
lever.pnglever1.png
Αν θέλουμε να φέρουμε τον μοχλό σε οριζόντια θέση, στις δύο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, η *ενέργεια* που θα δαπανήσουμε είναι:
(επιλέξτε)

1. Μεγαλύτερη στην περίπτωση Α ?
2. Μεγαλύτερη στην περίπτωση Β ?
3, Ίδια και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. ?

Τι λέτε εσείς?

Αν το σκεφτείτε λίγο θα καταλάβετε που θέλω να καταλήξω, όσον αφορά τους καταλύτες.

ΥΓ1, Να επισημάνω ένα λάθος σας.
       Αν θέλαμε να μειώσουμε την κυματική συμπεριφορά ενός σωματιδίου (ή ιού), τότε θα έπρεπε να μικρύνουμε το μήκος κύματος του, και όχι να το μεγεθύνουμε. *λ=h/mv* (de Broglie). Αν στον      παρονομαστή έχουμε την μάζα ενός φορτηγού, το λ (μήκος κύματος) είναι απειροελάχιστο, και άρα τότε έχουμε απειροελάχιστη κυματική συμπεριφορά.

ΥΓ2. Επίσης το μέγεθος των ιών, και ακόμη περισσότερο των αντισωμάτων, είναι αρκετά μεγάλο ώστε η κυματική τους συμπεριφορά είναι αμελητέα.

----------


## nick1974

τωρα ψαχνεις κι εσυ να σου απαντησει καποιος που λεει οτι τα σημερινα τηλεφωνα εχουν πιο πολυ ισχυ επειδη ΟΙ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ GHzια!!!!!!!...!!   (θαυμαστικα απο δω μεχρι το απειρο κι ακομα παραπερα)!!!!!
Αυτος θα λαδωσε να βγαλει και το δημοτικο!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

Τώρα διάβασα την ανάρτηση του κυρίου Αραβαντινού στο facebook και αντιγράφω ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι




> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δονούντε, οταν μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα εισόδου,  εφαρμόζεται σε αυτά με τον ίδιο τρόπο. που η ταλάντευση μιάς παιδικής  κούνιας, θα δημιουργήσει μεγάλες ταλαντώσεις εάν την σπρώχνουμε με το  σωστό ρυθμό.



Θα ήθελα κύριε Sot Pap να απαντήσετε ( αν μπορείτε... ) σε μια πολύ απλή ερώτηση ( αφού απαντήσατε και στο facebook σημαίνει ότι διαβάσατε την ανάρτηση ) επισημαίνοντας ότι όλοι οι αριθμοί είναι τυχαίοι, η διαδικασία μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο:
*Έστω ότι έχω μια κούνια στην οποία έχω προσαρμόσει ένα μηχανισμό να την ...σμπρώχνει και μάλιστα ...συντονισμένα! Τι εννοώ με αυτό; Μόλις φτάσει στο υψηλότερο σημείο και ακριβώς πριν αρχίσει να κατεβαίνει ο μηχανισμός της δίνει μια ώθηση. Αυτό είναι μια καλή αναλογία για τον συντονισμό. Αν η κούνια χρειάζεται 10 αρχικό σμπρώξιμο για να φτάσει σε μέγιστο ύψος 1 μέτρο και αν ο μηχανισμός την σμπρώχνει σταθερά ( σε συντονισμό ) με δύναμη 10 (σταθερά, χωρίς καμία απολύτως αλλαγή!), το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης της κούνιας θα αυξηθεί; Με άλλα λόγια: κάθε σμπρώξιμο του μηχανισμού προσθέτει ενέργεια στην κούνια;*
Για να σας βοηθήσω κύριε Sot Pap, ας υποθέσουμε ότι δεν υπάρχουν άλλες δυνάμεις που να επιδρούν στην κούνια εκτός από την βαρύτητα. Αν σας φαίνεται ...άσχετη η ερώτηση, να επισημάνω πώς είναι παράδειγμα του κυριου Αραβαντινού και εσείς το δεχτήκατε σχολιάζοντας μόνο κάτι άλλο. Δεν είναι άσχετη επίσης γιατί σε αυτή την βασική αρχή στηρίζεται ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος ισχυριζόμενος ότι 350mW μπορούν να διασπάσουν το νερό λόγω ...συντονισμου!. Και ένα τελευταίο: είναι ένα πειραμα που μπορεί να γίνει πάρα πολύ εύκολα σε ένα πάρκο!

----------


## VaselPi

_Υπεβληθη ερωτημα στο κεντρικο φορουμ του Ζουγκλα ,για τις πιθανες Βιολογικες Εφαρμογες των Τεχνολογιων ΠΖ._
_Ο ερευνητης απαντησε οτι δεν ειναι ωριμα τα πραγματα ,ιδιαιτερα στο χωρο της Ιατρικης οπου απαιτουνται πολυετεις ερευνες.
Τελος ειναι υπο εξεταση αν και ποτε θα παρχωρησει αδειες χρησεις, σε κλαδους περαν του Ενεργειακου .
Χρονια περασαν απο τοτε , προφανως υπαρχει δυστοκια ακομα και για την ληψη Πανευρωπαικης Πατεντας.
Περαν των σοβαρων προβληματων υγειας που αντιμετωπισε ο ερευντητης , υπαρχουν πολλα σημαδια οτι ,
πασει θυσια επιδιωκει να προχωρησει αυτοδυναμα το R&D σκελος . Πιθανοτατα επιθυμει να εχει το πανω χερι στις
επιχειρηματικες διαπραγματευσεις και να αποκομισει την μεριδα του Λεοντος, οταν ελθει το πληρωμα του χρονου_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*

Κύριε *nepomuk*, σε ποιόν κόσμο ζείτε; Που τα βλέπετε όλα αυτά; Τα πιστεύετε ή μας «δουλεύετε» (συγνώμη);
Γιατί αποκαλείτε τον Π.Ζ, ερευνητή; Τη ερεύνησε και ποια είναι τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνάς του; Σε ποιο έγκυρο περιοδικό τα δημοσίευσε; 
Ακόμη. Γιατί αποκαλείτε «επιστημονικό διάλογο» την ανταλλαγή μηνυμάτων με τους 2 *Pap*; Ο διάλογος είναι επιστημονικός, όταν οι 2 πλευρές ανταλλάσσουν επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα. Είναι τα επιχειρήματα των 2 *Pap* επιστημονικά; Αν τα θεωρείτε επιστημονικά, στο βαθμό που δηλώνετε άσχετος, με τι κριτήρια το συμπεραίνετε αυτό; 
Επίσης, γιατί πιστεύετε ότι εμπλοκή του κ. Αραβαντινού στη συζήτηση θα βελτιώσει-ενισχύσει την επιστημονικότατα του «διαλόγου»; Ακόμη και το μισό «Τρίτο Μάτι» να μας φέρετε εδώ, η επιστημονικότατα του «διαλόγου» δεν πρόκειται να βελτιωθεί. Μάλλον, μόνο γέλιο και ειρωνικά  σχόλια θα προκαλέσει. Συνεχίζετε να πιστεύετε ότι υπάρχει μία μικρή πιθανότητα (1/1000000), αυτά που ισχυρίζεται ο Π. Ζ. να είναι σωστά;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nikospag

> [/CENTER]
>  Εχουμε νερό και το θερμαίνουμε στους 4000C. Τι παρατηρουμε? ΥΔΡΟΛΥΣΗ
> Εχουμε νερό και το θερμαίνουμε στου 90C και βάζουμε αργυλο. Τι παρατηρούμε? ΥΔΡΟΛΥΣΗ
> Τι έκανε ο καταλύτης?
> Μας μείωσε κατά 3910C την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια υδρόλυσης. 
> 
> *Τ Ο ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ??*



*
Τώρα νομίζετε ότι είπατε εξυπνάδα και την τονίζετε με μεγάλα γράμματα?* 

Θα σας πληροφορήσω αυτό ότι αυτό που είπατε είναι μία από τις *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ* ασυναρτησίες που έχω ακούσει από πτυχιούχο άνθρωπο.
(επίσης τι είναι αυτός ο άργυλος? που γράφετε σε κάθε μήνυμα, εννοείτε άργυρο ή άργιλο?)

Ευτυχώς ο κ *FreeEnergy* σας απάντησε πολύ εμπεριστατωμένα για το θέμα (θερμόλυση vs χημικής αντίδρασης), και δεν έχω να προσθέσω ούτε λέξη στα λεγόμενα του.
(αλλά και να είχα,βαριέμαι να πληκτρολογώ για ασυναρτησίες).

Το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι αυτά που λέτε δείχνουν έναν βαθμό ημιμάθειας, ή μη κατανόησης των γνώσεων σας, (συγγνώμη για αυτό, αλλά αυτό βλέπω τελικά).

ΥΓ. Επίσης διαπιστώνω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα στην σύνταξη του λόγου σας, και κατ'επέκταση των κειμένων σας. Να το προσέξετε αυτό.

----------


## Sot pap

> Για να δούμε κ Sot Pap τα βασικά όσον αφορά την ενέργεια.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75883Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75884
> Αν θέλουμε να φέρουμε τον μοχλό σε οριζόντια θέση, στις δύο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, η *ενέργεια* που θα δαπανήσουμε είναι:
> (επιλέξτε)
> 
> 1. Μεγαλύτερη στην περίπτωση Α ?
> 2. Μεγαλύτερη στην περίπτωση Β ?
> 3, Ίδια και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. ?
> 
> Τι λέτε εσείς?



2. Ο παρατηρητής στο στην αντίθετη πλευρά του βάρους θα πρέπει να δαπανήσει περισσότερη ενέργεια στο Β Λόγω μικρότερης μόχλευσης. 
Το ίδιο κάνει ο καταλύτης. Μοχλεύει καταστάσεις.





> ΥΓ1, Να επισημάνω ένα λάθος σας.
>        Αν θέλαμε να μειώσουμε την κυματική συμπεριφορά ενός σωματιδίου (ή ιού), τότε θα έπρεπε να μικρύνουμε το μήκος κύματος του, και όχι να το μεγεθύνουμε. *λ=h/mv* (de Broglie). Αν στον      παρονομαστή έχουμε την μάζα ενός φορτηγού, το λ (μήκος κύματος) είναι απειροελάχιστο, και άρα τότε έχουμε απειροελάχιστη κυματική συμπεριφορά.
> 
> ΥΓ2. Επίσης το μέγεθος των ιών, και ακόμη περισσότερο των αντισωμάτων, είναι αρκετά μεγάλο ώστε η κυματική τους συμπεριφορά είναι αμελητέα.



Μείωση κυμματικής συμπεριφοράς, σημαίνει αύξηση του πλάτους ταλάντωσης, σωστά μείωση του μήκους κύματος.
 Οι Ιοί όπως και το ανοσοποιητικό αποτελούνται από κύτταρα που το καθένα έχει τη δική του ταλάντωση. Όταν αντιδρούν μεταξύ τους, χωρίς να παρατηρούνται, 
δρούν κυμματικώς.
Αν έχουμε μια συσκευή και εξαναγκάσει τα κύτταρα των ιών σε μειωμένη ταλάντωση, χωρίς να επηρεάζει τα κύτταρα των αντισωμάτων, δηλμε αύξηση του πλάτους της σε μακροσκοπικό επίπεδο, θα φθάσει η συμπεριφορά τους να δρα σωματιδιακώς όποτε τα κύτταρα του ανοσοποιητικού θα μπορούν να δρουν πιο αποτελεσματικά.

ΥΓ
Αργυλος=Αργύλιο

----------


## Sot pap

> Ποιο βιντεάκι να δω βρε κεφάλα? Θα μας κάνεις να ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που ξέρουμε με τις ηλιθιότητες που πετάς.
> Τι σχέση έχει η υπολογιστική ισχύς με την ισχύ εκπομπής των διάφορων πομποδεκτών μιας φορητής συσκευής?
> 
> 
> Μείνε στις κβαντοαρλούμπες σου (που υποτίθεται ξέρεις κιόλας ΛΩΛ) και άσε τα κινητά και τις RF είσαι σε φόρουμ που δεν την βγάζεις καθαρή εδώ πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα.



Μάλλον τον όρο Μαγνητική επαγωγή δεν το ξέρουμε. Όσο υψηλότερη η συχνότητα λειτουργίας ενός επεξεργαστής, τόσο υψηλότερη η μαγνητική του επαγωγή. 
Η Ισχύς εκπομπής επίσης δημιουργεί μαγνητική επαγωγή, εφόσον έχουμε συχνότητα λειτουργίας με ΡΕΥΜΑ. 
Μια βόλτα στα σχολίκα εγχειρίδια της Α Λυκείου θα βοηθήσει να κατανοήσεις το φαινόμενο, παιδί μου. Αλλά άμα κάθεσε με τον Free Energy και τον ταβερνιάρη, τι να μάθεις..

----------


## leosedf

> Μάλλον τον όρο Μαγνητική επαγωγή δεν το ξέρουμε. Όσο υψηλότερη η συχνότητα λειτουργίας ενός επεξεργαστής, τόσο υψηλότερη η μαγνητική του επαγωγή. 
> Η Ισχύς εκπομπής επίσης δημιουργεί μαγνητική επαγωγή, εφόσον έχουμε συχνότητα λειτουργίας με ΡΕΥΜΑ. 
> Μια βόλτα στα σχολίκα εγχειρίδια της Α Λυκείου θα βοηθήσει να κατανοήσεις το φαινόμενο, παιδί μου. Αλλά άμα κάθεσε με τον Free Energy και τον ταβερνιάρη, τι να μάθεις..



Προφανώς και δεν ξέρεις ποιος είμαι και τι σχέση έχω με τα κινητά, αλλά δε θα ασχοληθώ άλλο με τις μπαρούφες που πετάς.
Στο ξαναλέω κάτσε και ασχολήσου με τις κβαντοαρλούμπες και άσε τα κινητά γιατί πετάς χοντρά τούβλα και ελπίζω να μην τα λες αλλού αυτά και σε πάρουν με τις πέτρες.

----------


## Sot pap

> Όχι κύριε Sot Pap το induction heater δεν  θερμαίνει ...επαγωγικά! Λόγω επαγωγής δημιουργούνται εναλλασόμενα  ρεύματα στο μέταλλο το οποίο μπαίνει στο μαγνητικό πεδίο και η κίνηση  αυτών των ρευμάτων είναι που θερμαίνει το μέταλλο. Για αυτό και δεν  υπάρχει περίπτωση να θερμάνεις το δάχτυλό σου παραδείγματος χάρη αν το  βάλεις μέσα στο πηνίο.



Δεν είναι Γιάννης, είναι Γιαννάκης..





> Σύγκρινες την πυρόλυση ( τα κόκκινα ) με μια αντίδραση ( τα μπλε ) που  δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με πυρόλυση. Μιλάς για ...άργυλο και μας  δείχνεις αντιδράσεις με ...αλουμίνιο;!
> Για να δούμε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά το άλλο έγγραφο που αναφέρετε (https://www.energy.gov/sites/prod/fi...r_hydrogen.pdf):
> Σελίδα 19:* Additional negative factors are the high cost of  hydrogen from this process, and the amount of aluminum required for  large-scale vehicular applications.  
> *Δεν θα το μεταφράσω... Θα κάνω μια ερώτηση μόνο: Σε ποιόν κλάδο  ακριβώς ποιάς επιστήμης μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε την πυρόλυση ( 3000+  Κελσίου ) με μια χημική αντίδραση νερού + αλουμινίου + σόδας ; Και όχι  μόνο να τα συγκρίνουμε αλλά να βγάλουμε και συγκριτικά συμπεράσματα; Εγώ  ρώτησα:  
> Προσέξατε άραγε την λέξη πυρόλυση; Φυσικά ( - λογοπαίγνιο ! - ) και  όχι... Το πρώτο που ...συγκρίνετε ( 4000C ) είναι πυρόλυση; Φυσικά ( -  πάλι λογοπαίγνιο ! - ) και είναι! Το δεύτερο ( αλουμίνιο και όχι  ...άργυλο) είναι πυρόλυση; Όχι βέβαια! Είναι δυο εντελώς διαφορετικές  αντιδράσεις! Και εσείς τις ...συγκρίνατε; Για να μας πείτε τι;



Καλά  μας δουλευείς.. Η κατάλυση μας εξοικονομεί ενέργεια που αλλιώς θα  θέλαμε να δώσουμε στο σύστημα με μορφή ΘΕΡΜΟΛΥΣΗΣ, ώστε να επιτευχθεί η  Υδρόλυση. 
(Ό όρος Πυρόλυση χρησιμοποιείται σε ανθρακικές ενώσεις). 

Αυτό δείχνω. Τι άλλο πια!! 







> Επειδή είναι προσωπικά δεδομένα δεν μπορώ  να σας δώσω τηλέφωνα και διευθύνσεις να σας πουν πόσο ...γελάνε μαζί  σας!



Εγώ να δεις!!

----------


## Sot pap

> Τώρα διάβασα την ανάρτηση του κυρίου Αραβαντινού στο facebook και αντιγράφω ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι
> 
> Θα ήθελα κύριε Sot Pap να απαντήσετε ( αν μπορείτε... ) σε μια πολύ απλή  ερώτηση ( αφού απαντήσατε και στο facebook σημαίνει ότι διαβάσατε την  ανάρτηση ) επισημαίνοντας ότι όλοι οι αριθμοί είναι τυχαίοι, η  διαδικασία μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο:
> *Έστω ότι έχω μια κούνια στην οποία έχω προσαρμόσει ένα  μηχανισμό να την ...σμπρώχνει και μάλιστα ...συντονισμένα! Τι εννοώ με  αυτό; Μόλις φτάσει στο υψηλότερο σημείο και ακριβώς πριν αρχίσει να  κατεβαίνει ο μηχανισμός της δίνει μια ώθηση. Αυτό είναι μια καλή  αναλογία για τον συντονισμό. Αν η κούνια χρειάζεται 10 αρχικό σμπρώξιμο  για να φτάσει σε μέγιστο ύψος 1 μέτρο και αν ο μηχανισμός την σμπρώχνει  σταθερά ( σε συντονισμό ) με δύναμη 10 (σταθερά, χωρίς καμία απολύτως  αλλαγή!), το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης της κούνιας θα αυξηθεί; Με άλλα  λόγια: κάθε σμπρώξιμο του μηχανισμού προσθέτει ενέργεια στην κούνια;*
> Για να σας βοηθήσω κύριε Sot Pap, ας υποθέσουμε ότι δεν υπάρχουν άλλες  δυνάμεις που να επιδρούν στην κούνια εκτός από την βαρύτητα. Αν σας  φαίνεται ...άσχετη η ερώτηση, να επισημάνω πώς είναι παράδειγμα του  κυριου Αραβαντινού και εσείς το δεχτήκατε σχολιάζοντας μόνο κάτι άλλο.  Δεν είναι άσχετη επίσης γιατί σε αυτή την βασική αρχή στηρίζεται ο  απατεώνας Ζωγράφος ισχυριζόμενος ότι 350mW μπορούν να διασπάσουν το νερό  λόγω ...συντονισμου!. Και ένα τελευταίο: είναι ένα πειραμα που μπορεί  να γίνει πάρα πολύ εύκολα σε ένα πάρκο!



Επειδή η κούνια  απαιτεί δύναμη 10 για να φθάσει στο 1μ, διότι ειδάλλως λόγω βαρύτητας θα  μειώνετε, οπότε όταν της δίνουμε δύναμη 10 θα παραμένει στο 1μ με το  ίδιο πλάτος ταλάντωσης.  Αν δεν υπήρχε η βαρύτητα, θα έφθανε στα 2μ  όποτε το πλάτος ταλάντωσης θα μεγάλωνε. 
Κατάρχην  ο ΠΖ δεν είναι  απατεώνας. Αβλεψίες, προσπάθειες προστασίας του φαινομένου της κατάλυσης  του και πιθανές παραφιλολογίες, εντάσσονται στο
γενικό πλαίσιο της συζήτησης και επίδειξης. 
Και δεν χρησιμοποιεί μόνο 0,35W, χρησιμοποιεί και σημαντική ποσότητα κολλοειδή άργυρο, ο οποίος καταναλώνεται εξίσου. 
Τώρα  αν φθάνει στα 100GHZ, 10 GHZ η 10 ΚHz, το ζήτημα είναι πως ο κολλοειδής  άργυρος (και πιθανές προσμίξεις) του ενεργοποιούνται σε θερμοκρασίες  20C.
Δεν είναι παράλογο. Θα ήταν παράλογο αν συνέβαινε το ίδιο φαινόμενο στους -20C, με την ίδια ισχύ των 0,35W.

----------


## VaselPi

_Όπως κάθε σωμάτιο έχει την δική του ταλάντωση, το ίδιο ισχύει και στα κύτταρα. Επίσης ταλαντεύονται. Πως επηρεάζεις μια κυτταρική ταλάντωση, δημιουργώντας ανάλογο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο. Πως αποσυνοχίζεις μια σωματιδιακή η κυτταρική ταλάντωση?_
_Μεγαλώνοντας το μήκος κύματος που ταλαντεύεται, μειώνοντας την ταλάντωση ώστε να έρθει σε μακροσκοπικό μέγεθος. Βασικές αρχές κβαντομηχανικής του 1920 είναι αυτές._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Sot* *Pap**.*

Καταρχάς, σας ζητώ συγνώμη για το «Πολιτικός Μηχανικός», του προ-προηγούμενου ποστ. Παρεξήγησα ένα « μακρινό» σας ποστ και, επομένως, παίρνω πίσω το παράδειγμα με το μπετό. Αλλά ως προς την ουσία των όσων συζητάμε εδώ, αυτό τι αλλάζει; 

Ας δούμε το πρώτο μέρος της πρότασης: «Όπως κάθε σωμάτιο έχει την δική του ταλάντωση, το ίδιο ισχύει και στα κύτταρα».
Κανένας Φυσικός ή Χημικός, που γνωρίζει και έχει εμπεδώσει την Κβαντική Μηχανική - δεν θα είχε συντάξει τέτοια πρόταση, καθώς η Φυσική, βλέπετε, είναι επιστήμη ακριβής, όχι μόνο στο σκέλος πρόβλεψης-επαλήθευσης, αλλά και στο σκέλος το εννοιολογικό. 
Τι εννοείτε με τη φράση: «κάθε σωμάτιο έχει τη δική του ταλάντωση»; Ποια ταλάντωση; Ταλάντωση γενικώς και αορίστως; Ταλάντωση ως προς τι; Για παράδειγμα, όταν αναφερόμαστε στην ιδιοσυχνότητα ταλάντωσης του μορίου του νερού, εννοούμε την ταλάντωση των ατόμων του ως προς το κέντρο μάζας του μορίου. Εσείς τι εννοείτε όταν αναφέρεστε στην ταλάντωση του σωματίου; Την Ψ συνάρτηση του σωματίου, που είναι μη μετρήσιμη; Του ακίνητου σωματίου σε κάποιο σύστημα αναφοράς; Του κινούμενου σωματίου σε κάποιο σύστημα αναφοράς; Τι εννοείτε ακριβώς;

Στο δεύτερο μέρος της πρότασης: «το ίδιο ισχύει και στα κύτταρα». Εδώ ο όρος «ταλάντωση» είναι ακόμη πιο αόριστος. Στον κόσμο τον ατομικό, το κύτταρο αποτελεί ένα γιγάντιο συγκρότημα ατόμων, με πολλούς τρόπους ταλάντωσης. Για ποια ταλάντωση ομιλείτε εσείς; Του κέντρου μάζας; Των ατόμων μεταξύ τους; Των ομάδων ατόμων; Των συμπλόκων; Των ηλεκτρονίων σθένους στους δεσμούς; Των πυρήνων των ατόμων; Τι εννοείτε ακριβώς; Την ταλάντωση δεν μπορούμε να την αναφέρουμε γενικώς και αορίστως, όταν μάλιστα αναφερόμαστε σε κύτταρο. 

Τα υπόλοιπα αδυνατώ να τα σχολιάσω, διότι δεν καταλαβαίνω, τι εννοείτε με τη φράση: «Μεγαλώνοντας το μήκος κύματος που ταλαντεύεται». Τι ταλαντεύεται; Πιο μήκος; Εννοείτε το μήκος κύματος ντεμρολί; Του γιγάντιου κυττάρου των χιλιάδων και εκατομμυρίων ατόμων; Αυτό το μήκος εννοείτε; Αν εννοείτε αυτό, λόγω πολύ μεγάλης μάζας του κυττάρου, στον ατομικό κόσμο το μήκος αυτό είναι αμελητέο! 

Και το τελευταίο: Πως και με ποιόν τρόπο «μειώνεις την ταλάντωση ώστε αυτή να έρθει σε μακροσκοπικό μέγεθος». Ποια ταλάντωση; Τι εννοείτε με τον όρο «μακροσκοπική ταλάντωση»; Την άλλη ταλάντωση, τη «γενικώς και αορίστως» την εννοείτε μικροσκοπική; Τι περιεχόμενο βάζετε στη φράση «Μικροσκοπική ταλάντωση»; Μικροσκοπική ταλάντωση ποίου πράγματος;

Τα περί σεμνότητας, παραμένουν σε ισχύ. Λίγη σεμνότητα δεν βλάπτει.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## kioan

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από nikospag
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75883Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75884
> Αν θέλουμε να φέρουμε τον μοχλό σε οριζόντια θέση, στις δύο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, η *ενέργεια* που θα δαπανήσουμε είναι:
> (επιλέξτε)
> 1. Μεγαλύτερη στην περίπτωση Α ?
> 2. Μεγαλύτερη στην περίπτωση Β ?
> 3, Ίδια και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. ?
> ...




Ισχυρίζεσαι πως ο παρατηρητής Β δαπανά περισσότερη ενέργεια  (*ΕΒ*) από τον παρατηρητή Α (*ΕΑ*), δηλαδή * ΕΑ < ΕΒ*.

Πιστεύω συμφωνούμε πως το αποτέλεσμα και στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι να ανυψωθεί το ίδιο αντικείμενο στο ίδιο ύψος, άρα να αποθηκευτεί ακριβώς η ίδια δυναμική ενέργεια UA = UB = mgh και στα δύο αντικείμενα.

Άρα βάσει του συλλογισμού σου, υπάρχει ένα επιπλέον ποσό ενέργειας  *ΕΧ = ΕΒ - ΕΑ* που δαπάνησε ο Β και το οποίο δεν αποθηκεύτηκε ως δυναμική ενέργεια στο αντικείμενο που ανυψώθηκε.

Που πήγε λοιπόν αυτή η *ΕΧ*; Χάθηκε; 
Συγχαρητήρια Σωτήρη, μόλις κατέρριψες και εσύ τον 1ο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο  :W00t:  Είσαι γνήσιος ακόλουθος του έτερου ημιμαθούς ψευδοεπιστήμονα.



Μου αρέσει που είσαι τόσο ισχυρογνώμων και πετάς αρλούμπες περί κβαντικών φαινομένων ενώ δεν κατανοείς ούτε βασικές έννοιες (όπως δύναμη, ενέργεια, έργο) που διδάσκονται στα γυμνάσια...

Γελάνε και οι πέτρες, Σωτήρη!  :hahahha:  Και για να το πω και με τους αγαπημένους σου όρους: Όσα περισσότερα γράφεις λειτουργούν ως καταλύτης και επιταχύνεται η διαδικασία της αυτογελοιοποίησης σου  :Wink:

----------

osek (01-11-18), 

VaselPi (01-11-18)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Επειδή η κούνια  απαιτεί δύναμη 10 για να φθάσει στο 1μ, διότι ειδάλλως λόγω βαρύτητας θα  μειώνετε, οπότε όταν της δίνουμε δύναμη 10 θα παραμένει στο 1μ με το  ίδιο πλάτος ταλάντωσης.  *Αν δεν υπήρχε η βαρύτητα, θα έφθανε στα 2μ  όποτε το πλάτος ταλάντωσης θα μεγάλωνε.* 
> Κατάρχην  ο ΠΖ δεν είναι  απατεώνας. Αβλεψίες, προσπάθειες προστασίας του φαινομένου της κατάλυσης  του και πιθανές παραφιλολογίες, εντάσσονται στο
> γενικό πλαίσιο της συζήτησης και επίδειξης. 
> Και δεν χρησιμοποιεί μόνο 0,35W, χρησιμοποιεί και σημαντική ποσότητα κολλοειδή άργυρο, ο οποίος καταναλώνεται εξίσου. 
> Τώρα  αν φθάνει στα 100GHZ, 10 GHZ η 10 ΚHz, το ζήτημα είναι πως ο κολλοειδής  άργυρος (και πιθανές προσμίξεις) του ενεργοποιούνται σε θερμοκρασίες  20C.
> Δεν είναι παράλογο. Θα ήταν παράλογο αν συνέβαινε το ίδιο φαινόμενο στους -20C, με την ίδια ισχύ των 0,35W.




*Αν δεν υπήρχε η βαρύτητα, ΔΕΝ θα είχαμε ταλάντωση !!!!*


.

michael_jackson_eating_popcorn.jpg



.

----------


## kioan

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από nikospag
> 
> 
> επίσης τι είναι αυτός ο άργυλος? που γράφετε σε κάθε μήνυμα, εννοείτε άργυρο ή άργιλο?
> 
> 
> 
> Αργυλος=Αργύλιο




Άρα τόσο καιρό έλεγες μπούρδες όταν μιλούσες για Άργυρο;  :Huh: 


Για παράδειγμα:




> Αν είχαμε ανάλογο ποσό κολλοειδής αργύρου...







> ...η ιδιοτητα του κολλοειδούς αργύρου σε συγκεκριμένη ακτινοβολία.







> Ενισχύουμε την συχνότητα ώστε να ξεκινήσει την <καταλύτική> δράση ο κολλοειδής άργυρος.







> ...ταλάντωση του κολλοειδούς αργύρου ώστε να ξεπεράσει το εμπόδιο του ομοιοπολικού δεσμού του νερού...







> Δηλαδή μια φορά αγορά Αργύρου σαν αρχικό κόστος επένδυσης...





Πέρα από τις φυσικές έννοιες έχεις μπερδέψει και τα φυσικά στοιχεία ή πρόκειται για μια ακόμα προσπάθεια μεγαλοπρεπούς κωλοτούμπας σου;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> *Αν δεν υπήρχε η βαρύτητα, ΔΕΝ θα είχαμε ταλάντωση !!!!*.



έχει δίκιο για το ότι το "πλάτος θα μεγάλωνε " (με την έννοια ότι θα βλέπαμε την κούνια να περιστρέφεται πλήρως κυκλικά .)  :Tongue2: 





> Συγχαρητήρια Σωτήρη, μόλις κατέρριψες και εσύ τον 1ο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο Είσαι γνήσιος ακόλουθος του έτερου ημιμαθούς ψευδοεπιστήμονα.



Μην νομίζεις ότι όλοι αποδέχονται τον 1ο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο (το αποδέχονται για να πάρουν εκ του παρόντος το πτυχίο σύμφωνα με την κείμενη γνώμη της φυσικής και της καθιερωμένης εκπαίδευσης ) , αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλη μερίδα που θεωρούν αυτόν τον νόμο δόγμα , κυρίως επειδή βλέπουν μια "φραστική" τρύπα όπως . (η ενέργεια ούτε καταστρέφεται *ούτε δημιουργείται* από του *μηδενός,*)  και κολλάνε στα έντονα υπογραμμισμένα με την έννοια ότι πρέπει πρώτα να εξηγηθεί η παρούσα ενέργεια στο πως δημιουργήθηκε . (έδωσαν κάποιες έννοιες / δόγματα / περί Bing-bang κτλ κτλ ) αλλά για αυτούς πάντα θα θεωρείται δόγμα και όχι απόλυτος κανόνας .

----------


## Sot pap

> _Όπως κάθε σωμάτιο έχει  την δική του ταλάντωση, το ίδιο ισχύει και στα κύτταρα. Επίσης  ταλαντεύονται. Πως επηρεάζεις μια κυτταρική ταλάντωση, δημιουργώντας  ανάλογο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο. Πως αποσυνοχίζεις μια σωματιδιακή η  κυτταρική ταλάντωση?_
> _Μεγαλώνοντας το μήκος κύματος που ταλαντεύεται, μειώνοντας την  ταλάντωση ώστε να έρθει σε μακροσκοπικό μέγεθος. Βασικές αρχές  κβαντομηχανικής του 1920 είναι αυτές._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Sot* *Pap**.*
> 
> Καταρχάς, σας ζητώ συγνώμη για το «Πολιτικός Μηχανικός», του  προ-προηγούμενου ποστ. Παρεξήγησα ένα « μακρινό» σας ποστ και, επομένως,  παίρνω πίσω το παράδειγμα με το μπετό. Αλλά ως προς την ουσία των όσων  συζητάμε εδώ, αυτό τι αλλάζει; 
> 
> Ας δούμε το πρώτο μέρος της πρότασης: «Όπως κάθε σωμάτιο έχει την δική του ταλάντωση, το ίδιο ισχύει και στα κύτταρα».
> Κανένας Φυσικός ή Χημικός, που γνωρίζει και έχει εμπεδώσει την Κβαντική  Μηχανική - δεν θα είχε συντάξει τέτοια πρόταση, καθώς η Φυσική, βλέπετε,  είναι επιστήμη ακριβής, όχι μόνο στο σκέλος πρόβλεψης-επαλήθευσης, αλλά  και στο σκέλος το εννοιολογικό. 
> Τι εννοείτε με τη φράση: «κάθε σωμάτιο έχει τη δική του ταλάντωση»; Ποια  ταλάντωση; Ταλάντωση γενικώς και αορίστως; Ταλάντωση ως προς τι; Για  παράδειγμα, όταν αναφερόμαστε στην ιδιοσυχνότητα ταλάντωσης του μορίου  του νερού, εννοούμε την ταλάντωση των ατόμων του ως προς το κέντρο μάζας  του μορίου. Εσείς τι εννοείτε όταν αναφέρεστε στην ταλάντωση του  σωματίου; Την Ψ συνάρτηση του σωματίου, που είναι μη μετρήσιμη; Του  ακίνητου σωματίου σε κάποιο σύστημα αναφοράς; Του κινούμενου σωματίου σε  κάποιο σύστημα αναφοράς; Τι εννοείτε ακριβώς;



Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση σχετικά με την ταλάντωση του μορίου του νερού ως προς το κέντρο μάζας του. 
Όμως αυτό δεν εξηγεί την κυματική ιδιότητα των ατόμων που το απαρτίζουν. 
Η  πιο εξελιγμένη θεωρία είναι των χορδών, όπου κάθε σωμάτιο ταλαντώνεται  σε πολλαπλές μικροσκοπικές διαστάσεις, σαν χορδή. Το μήκος κύματος του  είναι αυτό καθορίζει την δράση του, δηλαδή είτε σωματιδιακή είτε δυική,  σωματιδιακή- κυματική. 
Η ανίχνευση του μήκος κύματος της ταλάντωσης του κάθε σωμάτιο είναι ένα τεράστιο κεφάλαιο. Και πόσο μάλλον να αυξήσεις το πλάτος
της ταλάντωσης ώστε να συμπεριφέρεται σωματιδιακά (μακροκοσμικά δηλαδή) αντί κυματικά, με ακριβής τιμή.
Αυτό  όμως δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Όταν λοιπόν είναι δυνατή η  προσέγγιση της τιμής της εξαναγκασμένης ταλάντωσης που θα απαιτηθεί  στοχευμένα για άτομα που απαρτίζουν τα κύτταρα ενός ιού, τότε θα είναι  δυνατή η μείωση της δραστηριότητας του ιού. 
Μια πρώτη προσέγγιση έχει γίνει από την εφαρμογή papimi.
www.papimi.gr





> Και το τελευταίο: Πως και με ποιόν τρόπο «μειώνεις την ταλάντωση ώστε  αυτή να έρθει σε μακροσκοπικό μέγεθος». Ποια ταλάντωση; Τι εννοείτε με  τον όρο «μακροσκοπική ταλάντωση»; Την άλλη ταλάντωση, τη «γενικώς και  αορίστως» την εννοείτε μικροσκοπική; Τι περιεχόμενο βάζετε στη φράση  «Μικροσκοπική ταλάντωση»; Μικροσκοπική ταλάντωση ποίου πράγματος;
> 
> Τα περί σεμνότητας, παραμένουν σε ισχύ. Λίγη σεμνότητα δεν βλάπτει.
> Βασίλειος.



Μακροσκοπικό μέγεθος ταλάντωσης εννοώ όταν το σωμάτιο συμπεριφέρεται  σαν σωματίδιο. Μικροσκοπικο μέγεθος ταλάντωσης όταν έχει δυικη φύση. 
Τα  περί σεμνότητας σε μια πολιτισμένη συζήτηση, δεν αντιλέγω, αλλά με  τέτοιο ιστορικό αντιλογίας, νομίζω πως δεν θα έπρεπε να απευθύνεσαι σε  εμένα.

----------


## kioan

> Όταν λοιπόν είναι δυνατή η  προσέγγιση της τιμής της εξαναγκασμένης ταλάντωσης που θα απαιτηθεί  στοχευμένα για άτομα που απαρτίζουν τα κύτταρα ενός ιού, τότε θα είναι  δυνατή η μείωση της δραστηριότητας του ιού. 
> Μια πρώτη προσέγγιση έχει γίνει από την εφαρμογή papimi.
> www.papimi.gr




Μας φέρνεις ως παράδειγμα μια απάτη στον χώρο της υγείας, για να δικαιολογήσεις την κάθε μπούρδα που έχεις γράψει ως τώρα. Καταντάς γραφικός σαν τον τηλεμαϊντανό πρότυπό σου.


*The PAPIMI Scam*
_...Eventually the FDA prohibited use of the machine in 2005, and Pappas had to flee the country on fraud charges...

_
*Public never warned about dangerous device*
_...The man behind that fraud is Panos Pappas, a math professor from Athens, Greece, who invented the PAP-IMI. He sold the machines to scores of practitioners in the United States who used them to exploit patients...
Pappas, meanwhile, continues to insist the machine "is absolutely safe" and that it "can cure cancer and AIDS." 


_Σας θυμίζει μήπως κάποιον άλλο ψευδοεπιστήμονα που υπόσχεται να βρει συχνότητες για την θεραπεία καρκίνου με induction heater;  :Wink:

----------

nestoras (01-11-18), 

VaselPi (01-11-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Άρα τόσο καιρό έλεγες μπούρδες όταν μιλούσες για Άργυρο; 
> 
> Για παράδειγμα:
> 
> Πέρα από τις φυσικές έννοιες έχεις μπερδέψει και τα φυσικά στοιχεία ή πρόκειται για μια ακόμα προσπάθεια μεγαλοπρεπούς κωλοτούμπας σου;



Ότι να ναι..Το αργύλιο είναι το αλουμινιο που λειτουργεί σαν καταλύτης στους 80C. 
Ο κολλοειδής άργυρος λειτουργεί σαν καταλύτης στους 20C με συχνοτική διάταξη αρχικής ισχύος 0,35W

Ελπίζω να τα έβαλα σε μια σειρά στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## Sot pap

> Ισχυρίζεσαι πως ο παρατηρητής Β δαπανά περισσότερη ενέργεια  (*ΕΒ*) από τον παρατηρητή Α (*ΕΑ*), δηλαδή * ΕΑ < ΕΒ*.
> 
> Πιστεύω συμφωνούμε πως το αποτέλεσμα και στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι να ανυψωθεί το ίδιο αντικείμενο στο ίδιο ύψος, άρα να αποθηκευτεί ακριβώς η ίδια δυναμική ενέργεια UA = UB = mgh και στα δύο αντικείμενα.
> 
> Άρα βάσει του συλλογισμού σου, υπάρχει ένα επιπλέον ποσό ενέργειας  *ΕΧ = ΕΒ - ΕΑ* που δαπάνησε ο Β και το οποίο δεν αποθηκεύτηκε ως δυναμική ενέργεια στο αντικείμενο που ανυψώθηκε.
> 
> Που πήγε λοιπόν αυτή η *ΕΧ*; Χάθηκε; 
> Συγχαρητήρια Σωτήρη, μόλις κατέρριψες και εσύ τον 1ο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο  Είσαι γνήσιος ακόλουθος του έτερου ημιμαθούς ψευδοεπιστήμονα.
> 
> ...



Πἀλι την πέταξες την μπούρδα σου, 
Βάση της διάταξης της μόχλευσης το βάρος δεν θα φτάσει ποτέ στο ίδιο ύψος!!
Στο Β διάγραμμα η ενέργεια που θα έχει θα είναι πάντα μικρότερη από το Α διάγραμμα.

----------


## osek

> Η  πιο εξελιγμένη θεωρία είναι των χορδών, όπου κάθε σωμάτιο ταλαντώνεται  σε πολλαπλές μικροσκοπικές διαστάσεις, σαν χορδή.



Αγαπητέ Sot Pap αφού κάναμε βόλτα στον κβαντικό κόσμο ας πάμε και στις χορδές. (και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο θα ειπωθεί για να ''στηριχτεί'' ο κουβάς του ΠΖ)
Ίσως να γνωρίζετε ότι πρόκειται για ...*θεωρία*... δίχως πειραματικές προβλέψεις/επιβεβαιώσεις.
Αυτό ίσως θα έπρεπε να σας λέει κάτι. 
Ίσως.

----------


## kioan

> ΠαΌλι την πέταξες την μπούρδα σου, 
> Βάση της διάταξης της μόχλευσης το βάρος δεν θα φτάσει ποτέ στο ίδιο ύψος!!
> Στο Β διάγραμμα η ενέργεια που θα έχει θα είναι πάντα μικρότερη από το Α διάγραμμα.



Σωτήρη εξακολουθείς να γελοιοποιείσαι. Η ερώτηση που σου έγινε ήταν πολύ συγκεκριμένη:




> Αν θέλουμε *να φέρουμε τον μοχλό σε οριζόντια θέση*, στις δύο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις...



Και η κοτσάνα που απάντησες επίσης πολύ συγκεκριμένη:




> 2. Ο παρατηρητής στο στην αντίθετη πλευρά του βάρους θα πρέπει να δαπανήσει *περισσότερη ενέργεια στο Β* Λόγω μικρότερης μόχλευσης.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ....Βάση της διάταξης της μόχλευσης το βάρος δεν θα φτάσει ποτέ στο ίδιο ύψος!!
> Στο *Β διάγραμμα η ενέργεια που θα έχει θα είναι πάντα μικρότερη από το Α διάγραμμα*.







> 2. Ο παρατηρητής στο στην αντίθετη πλευρά του βάρους *θα πρέπει να  δαπανήσει περισσότερη ενέργεια στο Β* Λόγω μικρότερης μόχλευσης.



Και που πήγε το επιπλέον έργο;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν είναι Γιάννης, είναι Γιαννάκης..



Όταν σας επισημαίνεται ότι άλλο ...πράγμα το induction heating και άλλο πράγμα η θέρμανση ιστών με ακτινοβολία; Πώς είναι το ίδιο πράγμα όταν στηρίζονται σε παντελώς διαφορετικές αρχές της φυσικής; Το ένα στην κίνηση εναλλασώμενων ρευμάτων (induction heater) και το άλλο στην εξανάγκαση των μορίων να κινηθούν; Πού και πώς είναι το ...ίδιο; Γιατί αντικείμενα που δεν είναι μεταλλικά δεν θερμαίνονται με induction heating;




> Καλά  μας δουλευείς.. *Η κατάλυση μας εξοικονομεί  ενέργεια που αλλιώς θα  θέλαμε να δώσουμε στο σύστημα με μορφή  ΘΕΡΜΟΛΥΣΗΣ*, ώστε να επιτευχθεί η  Υδρόλυση.



Και συνεχίζεις ...απτόητος! Άντε να το δείξω πάλι...

Αμφισβητείς αυτή την εικόνα; Αν ναι δείξε / απόδειξε το γιατί δεν ισχύει!!! Γιατί αυτό που λες: "...η κατάλυση εξοικονομεί ενέργεια" τότε αυτή η ενέργεια που ...εξοικονομείται που ...πηγαίνει; Αφού το τελικό ποσό αποδιδόμενης ενέργειας είναι το ίδιο με καταλύτη και χωρίς καταλύτη; Σου δείχνω αποδεδειγμένα με πειράματα πράγματα κι εσύ το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να λες την ...άποψή σου; Δείξε μας επιτέλους ΜΙΑ δημοσίευση στην οποία να αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα ότι ο "καταλύτης εξοικονομεί ενέργεια"!!!




> Και δεν χρησιμοποιεί μόνο 0,35W, χρησιμοποιεί και σημαντική ποσότητα *κολλοειδή άργυρο, ο οποίος καταναλώνεται εξίσου*.



Ο κολλοειδής άργυρος είναι ο ...καταλύτης;




> Η ταχύτητα πολλών χημικών αντιδράσεων αυξάνεται με την προσθήκη μικρών  ποσοτήτων ορισμένων ουσιών, οι οποίες τελικά δεν αλλοιώνονται και  ονομάζονται καταλύτες. Αυτό βέβαια δεν αποκλείει ότι ο καταλύτης  παθαίνει κάποια χημική μεταβολή σε ένα στάδιο της αντίδρασης. Όμως, σε  κάποιο άλλο βήμα της αντίδρασης ο καταλύτης ανακτάται. *Ο καταλύτης  δηλαδή επεμβαίνει στο μηχανισμό της αντίδρασης, χωρίς να καταναλώνεται,*  προσφέροντας ένα ευκολότερο δρόμο για την αντίδραση.



 [ http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s...72/3125,12562/ ]




> Μια βόλτα στα σχολίκα εγχειρίδια της Α Λυκείου θα βοηθήσει να  κατανοήσεις το φαινόμενο, παιδί μου.



Μήπως πειράζει που είναι από την ...Β Λυκείου; Φτάσατε ποτέ σε αυτό το επίπεδο;




> Δεν είναι παράλογο. Θα ήταν παράλογο αν συνέβαινε  το ίδιο φαινόμενο στους -20C, με την ίδια ισχύ των 0,35W.



Για άκου λιγάκι τον άσχετο απατεώνα που προσπαθείς ( ανεπιτυχώς μπορώ να τονίσω... ) να στηρίξεις:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVnT60dvrgw&t=1863
Μα καλά ... Σε ...αναιρεί; Εσύ τον αναιρείς; Για αποφασίστε κύριε Sot Pap παρακαλώ. Θα τα δείτε τα βίντεο επιτέλους; Τελικά αφού είναι "...παράλογο αν συνέβαινε  το ίδιο φαινόμενο στους -20C, με την ίδια ισχύ των 0,35W." τότε ...δεν λειτουργεί! Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σας πάντα! Για εμένα από την αρχή ήταν ξεκάθαρο ότι ήταν απάτη! Βλέπω κι εσείς δειλά - δειλά το παραδέχεστε! Είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο λοιπόν!




> Ότι να ναι..Το αργύλιο είναι το αλουμινιο που λειτουργεί σαν καταλύτης στους 80C. Ο κολλοειδής άργυρος λειτουργεί σαν καταλύτης στους 20C με συχνοτική διάταξη αρχικής ισχύος 0,35W
> Ελπίζω να τα έβαλα σε μια σειρά στο μυαλό σου.



Το ότι συγκρίνατε την διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες με την χημική αντίδραση νερού + αλουμινίου + καυστική σόδα για να μας ...αποδείξετε ότι γλιτώνουμε ...3900C στην δεύτερη περίπτωση λόγω του ...καταλύτη αυτό είναι σε "...μια σειρά στο μυαλό σου"; Tελικά κύριε Sot Pap θα μας δείξετε μία ( μόνο μία! ) έρευνα / δημοσίευση / πείραμα κάτι τέλος πάντων που να αποδεικνύει ότι οι καταλύτες μειώνουν την εισερχόμενη ενέργεια ή αυξάνουν την αποδιδόμενη; Κανένα από τα παραδείγματά σας δεν το δείχνει αυτό... Κάπου, κάτι να διαβάσουμε;
Σας αντικρούω παραθέτοντας αποσπάσματα από βιβλία μέσης εκπαίδευσης ( Β Λυκείου ) κι εσείς συνεχίζετε απτόητος. Δείξτε λοιπόν κάτι... Γιατί αν δεν δείξετε / αποδείξετε ότι δεν λέτε / γράφετε ...ότι σας κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι για τους καταλύτες τότε πώς θα συζητήσουμε για ...κβαντικές χορδές;
Εδώ φαίνεται να αγνοείτε ( επιμένω ότι το κάνετε σκόπιμα... ) βασικές αρχές φυσικής και χημείας

μπερδεύετε το induction heating με την θέρμανση λόγω ακτινοβόλησηςδεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε την βασική αρχή λειτουργίας των καταλυτώνδεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε τι δείχνει το πείραμα των 2 σχισμώνέτσι απλά κι ωραία, επειδή υπάρχει η κβαντομηχανική, καταργήσατε την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειαςδεν καταλαβαίνετε τι ακριβώς δείχνει το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας και γιατί ονομάστηκε ...σήραγγαεναλλάσετε τους όρους κύμα και σωματίδιο ακόμη και στον μακρόκοσμο ελαφρα τη καρδία χωρίς να καταλαβαίνετε ότι τελικά το μέγεθος παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο 
Να συνεχίσω; Χμμμ... Ναι θα συνεχίσω! Επιφυλάσομαι για νέα πιο λεπτομερή ανάρτηση! Ναι ...τα γραπτά μένουν! Τα ξαναλέμε!

----------


## Sot pap

> *Αν δεν υπήρχε η βαρύτητα, ΔΕΝ θα είχαμε ταλάντωση !!!!*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Λάθος μου, όπου αν δεν υπήρχε η βαρύτητα, βάλε αν υπήρχε μειωμένη βαρύτητα.

----------


## Sot pap

> μπερδεύετε το induction heating με την θέρμανση λόγω ακτινοβόλησηςδεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε την βασική αρχή λειτουργίας των καταλυτώνδεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε τι δείχνει το πείραμα των 2 σχισμώνέτσι απλά κι ωραία, επειδή υπάρχει η κβαντομηχανική, καταργήσατε την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειαςδεν καταλαβαίνετε τι ακριβώς δείχνει το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας και γιατί ονομάστηκε ...σήραγγαεναλλάσετε τους όρους κύμα και σωματίδιο ακόμη και στον  μακρόκοσμο ελαφρα τη καρδία χωρίς να καταλαβαίνετε ότι τελικά το μέγεθος  παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο
> Να συνεχίσω; Χμμμ... Ναι θα συνεχίσω! Επιφυλάσομαι για νέα πιο λεπτομερή ανάρτηση! Ναι ...τα γραπτά μένουν! Τα ξαναλέμε!



1)  Απιστευτό απλά, χαμένοι στην λεπτομέρεια, η αρχή της λειτουργίας  που αναφέρομαι , με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας, που αναφέρεσαι, έχει  τεράστια διαφορά,  Η αρχή όμως παραμένει αρχή!
2) Οταν δεν μπορείτε  να καταλάβετε πως σε ένα σύστημα με καταλύτη θέλουμε λιγοτέρη αρχική  εισέρχομενη ενέργεια για να ξεκινήσουμε την αντἰδραση, τι να πω..
3) Η  ισχύς της ΑΔΕ σε σωματιδιακή (παρατηρησιμη)-κυμματική διάταξη (μη  παρατηρήσιμη), δεν υφίσταται, αλλά εσείς την εφαρμόζετε διότι απλά το  κύμα είναι στατιστική απεικόνιση, ΟΚ... εγω δεν το έχω καταλάβει?
4)  Δεν μπορείς να έχεις ΑΔΕ σε 2 διαφορετικές συνυπάρχουσες καταστάσεις,  επειδή το αντιλαμβάνεσαι στατιστικώς έτσι.. τα ίδια παντελή μου..  
5) πάμε πάλι, το αποτέλεσμα της είναι το υπερκερασμα της αντίστασης coulomb λόγω κυμματικής μορφής σωματίδίου-εμποδίου.  
6) Μικρόκοσμος , μακρόκοσμος απλοί όροι τυχαιότητας.. μάλιστα.

----------


## nepomuk

> *Κατάρχην  ο ΠΖ δεν είναι  απατεώνας.* Αβλεψίες, προσπάθειες προστασίας του φαινομένου της κατάλυσης  του και πιθανές παραφιλολογίες, εντάσσονται στο
> γενικό πλαίσιο της συζήτησης και επίδειξης. 
> Και δεν χρησιμοποιεί μόνο 0,35W, χρησιμοποιεί και σημαντική ποσότητα κολλοειδή άργυρο, ο οποίος καταναλώνεται εξίσου. 
> Τώρα  αν φθάνει στα 100GHZ, 10 GHZ η 10 ΚHz, το ζήτημα είναι πως ο κολλοειδής  άργυρος (και πιθανές προσμίξεις) του ενεργοποιούνται σε θερμοκρασίες  20C.




Εφ' οσον το πιστοποιει ο Σωτηρης ,αυτος ο λαμπρος νεος με τις λαμπρες σπουδες και την πλεον συγχρονη και προχωρημενη γνωση στη Φυσικη,
διαφαινεται πως  η απατη αρχισε να καμπτεται.

Δεν ειναι μονος  του , θυμιζω μια πλειαδα σεβασμιων προσωπων ,πασιγνωστων στην Ελληνικη Κοινωνια , που ολοι εχουν εναν  καλο λογο για
τον Ερευνητη .Θυμιζω επισης το ταξιδι του  σε νεαρη ηλικια με τον μακαριτη συνεταιρο του στην Ν Αφρικη  , για να πωλησουν τεχνολογια .
Ειναι δηλ  περισσοτερο απο αναμφισβητητο το "μικροβιο" του ερευνητη - εφευρετη εντος του DNA  Ζωγραφου.

Ειθε η στειρα αρνηση να παραχωρει βαθμηδον τη θεση της στον εποικοδομητικο διαλογο.Ολοι κερδισμενοι θα βγουμε  (win-win).
Ο Σωτηρης υπερβαλλει εαυτον ,αλλα δεν θα απαντησει ολες τις  ερωτησεις .Αναμενονται και αλλα μελη της καμπανιας ΠΖ να τον συνδραμουν.

----------


## osek

> Εφ' οσον το πιστοποιει ο Σωτηρης ,αυτος ο λαμπρος νεος με τις λαμπρες σπουδες και την πλεον συγχρονη και προχωρημενη γνωση στη Φυσικη,
> διαφαινεται πως  η απατη αρχισε να καμπτεται.



Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα να καμφθεί. Η επιστήμη δεν πιστεύει ούτε σε θεούς, ούτε σε αυθεντίες. Ας το καταλάβετε όλοι όσοι πάτε να κάνετε το άσπρο μαύρο.
Ο ....λαμπρός νέος επιτέλους ως παραθέσει 
1. μαθηματικά, 
2. μεθοδολογία, 
3. πειράματα, 
4. μετρήσεις, 
5. αποτελέσματα, 
6. δημοσιεύσεις 
κάτι επιστημονικό τέλος πάντων πέρα από την γνώμη και την φαντασία του.
Τα όσα λέει ο ....λαμπρός νέος, είναι λόγια του αέρα και τρολλάρισμα άνευ επιστημονικότητας.

----------

kioan (01-11-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Τα όσα λέει ο ....λαμπρός νέος, είναι λόγια του αέρα και *τρολλάρισμα* άνευ επιστημονικότητας.




Για να συνενοουμεθα , να αποφευγουμε τις αγγλικουρες,παραμενοντας στο πνευμα των ορων του Φορουμ .

Τρολλάρω = Εμπαίζω  και 
Τρολλάρισμα = Εμπαιγμός .  Συμφωνειτε ; 

Το Θεμα μας  μας λοιπον ειναι  Ποιος εμπαίζει ποιον  και  γιατι ;   σωστα ;
Αυτον  αναζητουμε , ο καθενας  με τον τροπο του.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Λάθος μου, όπου αν δεν υπήρχε η βαρύτητα, βάλε αν υπήρχε μειωμένη βαρύτητα.



Αν ήταν μόνο αυτό, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα.
 ....Αλλά δυστυχώς από ότι βλέπω, έχεις μαύρα μεσάνυχτα ακόμα και από την απλή φυσική και την χημεία του δημοτικού / γυμνασίου !!!

Τέλος πάντων, όπως προείπα, εγώ βρίσκομαι εδώ για να διαβάζω τα σχόλια....

.

----------

nick1974 (01-11-18)

----------


## nikospag

Τι κβαντομηχανική και τι καταλύτες συζητάμε τώρα!!! Εδώ πρέπει να γυρίσομε πίσω στα βασικά πρώτα.

Ρώτησα:
lever.pnglever1.png




> Αν θέλουμε να φέρουμε τον μοχλό σε *οριζόντια* θέση, στις δύο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, η *ενέργεια* που θα δαπανήσουμε είναι:
> (επιλέξτε)
> 1. Μεγαλύτερη στην περίπτωση Α ?
> 2. Μεγαλύτερη στην περίπτωση Β ?
> 3, Ίδια και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. ?



O κ.Sot Pap απάντησε




> 2. Ο παρατηρητής στο στην αντίθετη πλευρά του  βάρους θα πρέπει να δαπανήσει *περισσότερη ενέργεια στο Β* Λόγω μικρότερης  μόχλευσης.



μετά απάντησε




> Βάση της διάταξης της μόχλευσης το βάρος δεν θα φτάσει ποτέ στο ίδιο ύψος!!*
> Στο Β διάγραμμα η ενέργεια που θα έχει θα είναι πάντα μικρότερη* από το Α διάγραμμα.



δηλ. η δεύτερη απάντηση αναιρεί την πρώτη. 

Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη γελοιοποίηση!!!!!

ΥΓ. Η σωστή απάντηση είναι φυσικά η 3, Ίδια και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.
Έτσι περίπου δρα και ο καταλύτης (ως μοχλός), διευκολύνοντας μια αντίδραση. Όμως η ενέργεια που θα δαπανήσουμε ή θα πάρουμε παραμένει η ίδια.

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα άλλο. Γεια σας.

----------

kioan (01-11-18), 

nick1974 (01-11-18), 

VaselPi (01-11-18)

----------


## osek

> Για να συνενοουμεθα , να αποφευγουμε τις αγγλικουρες,παραμενοντας στο πνευμα των ορων του Φορουμ .
> 
> Τρολλάρω = Εμπαίζω  και 
> Τρολλάρισμα = Εμπαιγμός .  Συμφωνειτε ; 
> 
> Το Θεμα μας  μας λοιπον ειναι  Ποιος εμπαίζει ποιον  και  γιατι ;   σωστα ;
> Αυτον  αναζητουμε , ο καθενας  με τον τροπο του.



Συμφωνούμε. Μόνο που η επιστήμη θέτει τα πλαίσια και τους κανόνες για το ποιος είναι απατεώνας και το ποιος επιστήμονας. 
Αυτός είναι ο τρόπος που επιλέγουν οι άνθρωποι με στοιχειώδη νοημοσύνη. 
Οι υπόλοιποι όταν πάρουν δωρεάν Watt απο συσκευή του ΠΖ, αεικίνητη και αυτοτροφοδοτούμενη, ας μας ενημερώσουν.
Μέχρι τότε δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το νόημα της "συζήτησης".
Όταν κάποιος έρχεται να υπερασπιστεί κάτι με λόγια δίχως αποδείξεις δεν μας εμπαίζει; Δεν κάθεται σε μια γωνία και κρυφογελάει; 


ΥΓ τη λέξη "αγγλικούρα" σε ποιο λεξικό της νεοελληνικής τη βρίσκω, που δεν θα περιέχει και τη λέξη "τρολλάρισμα";

----------

kioan (01-11-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> 1)  Απιστευτό απλά, χαμένοι στην λεπτομέρεια, η αρχή της λειτουργίας  που αναφέρομαι , με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας, που αναφέρεσαι, έχει  τεράστια διαφορά,  Η αρχή όμως παραμένει αρχή!



*Φαινόμενο*
*Αρχή λειτουργίας*

Induction Heating
Δημιουργία επαγωγικώς εναλλασώμενων ρευμάτων στο μεταλικό σώμα που μπαίνει σε ένα εναλλασόμενο μαγνητικο πεδίο. Κίνηση αυτών των ρευμάτων με αποτέλεσμα τη θέρμανση του μεταλικού στοιχείου. *Μόνο* μεταλλικά στοιχεία μπορούν να θερμανθούν με αυτό τον τρόπο!

Θέρμανση με ακτινοβόληση.
Μεταφορά ενέργειας στα μόρια του υλικού ( ασχέτως αν είναι μεταλικό ή όχι! ) λόγω ακτινοβόλησης. Εξαναγκασμός κίνησης των μορίων λόγω προστιθέμενης ενέργειας. Θέρμανση.



Χαμένοι στην ...λεπτομέρεια; Αυτό πάλι: "...*η αρχή της λειτουργίας*  που αναφέρομαι , *με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας*, που αναφέρεσαι, έχει  τεράστια διαφορά" τι σημαίνει; Ποιά αρχή είναι κοινή σε αυτά τα δυο φαινόμενα; Μικρή βοήθεια: αν πεις / γράψεις "η μεταφορά ενέργειας" τότε σημαίνει πώς δεν ξέρεις τι ...γράφεις! Αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου το ...εξηγήσω αυτό!




> 2) Οταν δεν μπορείτε  να καταλάβετε πως σε ένα σύστημα με καταλύτη  θέλουμε λιγοτέρη αρχική  εισέρχομενη ενέργεια για να ξεκινήσουμε την  αντίδραση, τι να πω..



Ναι πράγματι... τι να πεις; Μου αρέσει που χρησιμοποιείς πληθυντικό. Είναι πληθυντικός ευγένειας ή μήπως εννοείς ...όλους τους επιστήμονες; Γιατί αυτό το ισχυρίζεται όλη η ...γνωστή χημεία! Ανακάλυψες νέα χημεία; [ πόσες φορές θα το ρωτήσω αυτό... ] ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ! Για να δούμε ...αποδείξεις; Έρευνες;




> 3) Η  ισχύς της ΑΔΕ σε σωματιδιακή (παρατηρησιμη)-κυμματική διάταξη (μη   παρατηρήσιμη), δεν υφίσταται, αλλά εσείς την εφαρμόζετε διότι απλά το   κύμα είναι στατιστική απεικόνιση, ΟΚ... εγω δεν το έχω καταλάβει?



Εντάξει... Μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ να μας υποδείξετε πώς φτάσατε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η κυμματική διάταξη είναι ...μη παρατηρήσιμη; Εγώ μπορώ να σας δείξω ότι είναι παρατηρήσιμη! Ξέρετε πώς; Εμμμ ... Ναι! Με το πείραμα των 2 σχισμών! http://www.physics.smu.edu/cooley/phy3305/lectures/170926_video_notes.pdf Όχι ...videakia στο youtube από άσχετους. 
Επίσης: *There is a fact, or if you wish, a law, governing all natural phenomena that are known to date. There is no known exception to this law it is exact so far as we know. The law is called the conservation of energy.* ( http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/I_04.html ). Κι έρχεστε εσείς κύριε Sot Pap να τα ...αμφισβητήσετε αυτά; Και μάλιστα με τόσο τραγικά γελοίο τρόπο:
_"Η  ισχύς της ΑΔΕ σε σωματιδιακή (παρατηρησιμη)-κυμματική διάταξη (μη   παρατηρήσιμη), δεν υφίσταται"_
Δηλαδή; Σε ποιά διάταξη ακριβώς ...δεν υφίσταται; Βάλατε μια παύλα εκεί ανάμεσα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι ...κοινά; Σαν να λέμε πιτο-γυρο; Είναι διαζευτική αυτή η παύλα; Πίτα *ή* γύρος; Και συνεχίζετε:_
"αλλά εσείς την εφαρμόζετε διότι απλά το   κύμα είναι στατιστική απεικόνιση, ΟΚ..."
_δηλαδή ...συμφωνείται ότι ...ισχύει η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας όταν το κύμα το βλέπουμε σαν στατική απεικόνηση ...δηλαδή σαν ...σωματίδιο; Αλλά δεν ισχύει όταν βλέπουμε σαν ...σωματίδιο-κύμα; Η παύλα στην μέση καταργεί την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας; Με απλά λόγια τώρα: Τι απίστευτη ψευδοεπιστήμη είναι αυτή κύριε Sot Pap;




> 4)  Δεν μπορείς να έχεις ΑΔΕ σε 2 διαφορετικές συνυπάρχουσες  καταστάσεις,  επειδή το αντιλαμβάνεσαι στατιστικώς έτσι.. τα ίδια  παντελή μου..



Ποιός μίλησε / έγραψε για ...δυο αρχές διατήρησης της ενέργειας;; Ποιός είπε / έγραψε για ...στατική αντίληψη; Μήπως *εσείς* το κάνατε αυτό; Εγώ προσωπικά μιλώ / γράφω για μια και μοναδική αρχή διατήρηση της ενέργειας, όπως ακριβώς έκανε και ο Feynman, όπως κάνουν και όλοι οι ...λογικά σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι. Εσείς κύριε Sot Pap μιλήσατε / γράψατε για παραβίαση της αρχής διατήρησης ενέργειας! Κανένας άλλος... Εντάξει... Παντελή; Θέλεις να σου ..υπενθυμίσω τι έγραψες;




> 5) πάμε πάλι, το αποτέλεσμα της είναι το υπερκερασμα της αντίστασης coulomb λόγω κυμματικής μορφής σωματίδίου-εμποδίου.



Χμμμ... για να σας ...θυμίσω λοιπόν τι έχετε γράψει για το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας:




> Η ΑΔΕ ισχύει στην κβαντική σήραγγα σωματιδιακώς,  δηλαδή σωματίδιο με ταχύτητα, διαπερνάει κυμματικώς- σηραγγοειδώς το  εμπόδιο, και το μετράμε σαν σωματίδιο και πάλι. Αν όμως είχαμε την  δυνατότητα να κάνουμε κβαντική μέτρηση, δηλαδή μέτρηση κατά την οποία το  σωματίδιο γίνεται κύμα, δηλ Σωματίδιο ---> διατρητικό σηραγγοειδές  κύμα , θα βλέπαμε πως η ΑΔΕ δεν ισχύει, διότι η ενέργεια στην β φάση  είναι πχ 15φορές την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια της Α φάσης.



Το καταπληκτικό με αυτό που γράψατε είναι το: *Σωματίδιο ---> διατρητικό σηραγγοειδές  κύμα* ! Για να προσπαθήσω να το ...καταλάβω και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος. Το σωματίδιο γίνεται ...διατρητικό σηραγγοειδές κύμα ( ντρέπομαι και που τα μεταφέρω αυτά τώρα... ) και επειδή γίνεται ...σηραγγοειδές κύμα περνά το εμπόδιο και η ενέργεια στην β φάση είναι ...πχ 15 φορές μεγαλύτερη;
Ενώ τώρα λέτε ότι το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας οφείλεται στο ότι το ...σωματίδιο-εμπόδιο έχει ...κυμματική μορφή; Πριν λέγατε για το σωματίδιο που κινείται και γίνεται ...διατρητικό σηραγγοειδές κύμα ( έχει πιο πολύ πλάκα όσο πιο πολλες φορές το γράφω  :Smile:  ) και τώρα για το ...σωματίδιο-εμπόδιο;




> 6) Μικρόκοσμος , μακρόκοσμος απλοί όροι τυχαιότητας.. μάλιστα.



Αυτό είναι το ...αστειάκι στο τέλος για να ευθυμήσει λιγάκι η ανάρτηση; Γιατί αν νομίζετε ότι είναι "*απλοί όροι τυχαιότητας*" έχετε διαγράψει τεράστια κεφάλαια της επιστήμης. Σκεφτήτε λοιπόν να πετάμε μπαλάκια του τένις σε ένα τοίχο και την ώρα που τα πετάμε να φωνάζουμε στον τοίχο: "Απλοί όροι τυχαιότητας σε αναγκάζουν να αφήσεις το μπαλάκι να περάσει λόγω φαινομένων κβαντικής σήραγγας"! Ναι... Κάτι μπορεί να γίνει!

----------


## Sot pap

> Μας φέρνεις ως παράδειγμα μια απάτη στον χώρο της  υγείας, για να δικαιολογήσεις την κάθε μπούρδα που έχεις γράψει ως τώρα.  Καταντάς γραφικός σαν τον τηλεμαϊντανό πρότυπό σου.
> 
> 
> *The PAPIMI Scam*
> _...Eventually the FDA prohibited use of the machine in 2005, and Pappas had to flee the country on fraud charges...
> 
> _
> *Public never warned about dangerous device*
> _...The man behind that fraud is Panos Pappas, a math professor from  Athens, Greece, who invented the PAP-IMI. He sold the machines to scores  of practitioners in the United States who used them to exploit  patients...
> ...



Θα σταθώ στην ουσία του σχολιασμού και όχι στην μπουρδελόγια σου, 
Ανέλυσα την αρχή της λειτουργίας μιας συσκευής η οποία θα μπορούσε να μειώσει την ταχύτητα δράσης ενός ιού. 
Επίσης ανέφερα την δυσκολία που απαιτείται για να φθάσεις σε σχετικές ταλαντώσεις σε ατομικό επίπεδο. 
Θεώρησα πως η λειτουργίας της συσκευής papimi έχει ίδια αρχή λειτουργίας.  Αυτά.
Τώρα  περί αστοχίας της, φαντάζομαι χωρίς να έχω γνώση των συχνότητων που  δουλεύει,  ότι είναι τόσοι πολλοί οι παράμετροι, που λογικό
είναι να  αστοχήσει αν δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί η μικροηλεκτρονική τουλάχιστον σε  κυτταρικό επίπεδο, καθώς και διαφορετικές συχνότητες  που απαιτούνται  για την σωματιδιακή αποσυνοχή στον κάθε ιό.

----------


## Sot pap

> Για άκου λιγάκι τον άσχετο απατεώνα που προσπαθείς ( ανεπιτυχώς μπορώ να τονίσω... ) να στηρίξεις:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVnT60dvrgw&t=1863
> Μα καλά ... Σε ...αναιρεί; Εσύ τον αναιρείς; Για αποφασίστε κύριε Sot Pap παρακαλώ. Θα τα δείτε τα βίντεο επιτέλους; Τελικά αφού είναι "...παράλογο αν συνέβαινε  το ίδιο φαινόμενο στους -20C, με την ίδια ισχύ των 0,35W." τότε ...δεν λειτουργεί! Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σας πάντα! Για εμένα από την αρχή ήταν ξεκάθαρο ότι ήταν απάτη! Βλέπω κι εσείς δειλά - δειλά το παραδέχεστε! Είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο λοιπόν!



Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις πως η απόδοση ενός fuel cell είναι άσχετη με το ΔΤ μεταξύ του περιβάλλοντος και της θερμοκρασίας λειτουργίας του..
Μηπως είναι ασχετο και με την πίεση λειτουργίας?
Να σου θυμίσω πως το fuel cell του Toyota Mirai βγαζει 95KW στα 790 bar. 
Ελπίζω να σου λέει κατι.

----------


## nepomuk

> η επιστήμη θέτει τα πλαίσια και τους κανόνες για το ποιος είναι απατεώνας και το ποιος επιστήμονας. 
> Αυτός είναι ο τρόπος που επιλέγουν οι άνθρωποι με στοιχειώδη νοημοσύνη. 
> Οι υπόλοιποι όταν πάρουν δωρεάν Watt απο συσκευή του ΠΖ, αεικίνητη και αυτοτροφοδοτούμενη, ας μας ενημερώσουν.



Δεν θα αποφυγω τους ξενισμους . 
Απο χλμ Μακρια φωναζει οτι ειναι Μούφα , ετσι φαινεται , ετσι δειχνει (ηθελημενα;  ).
Μια στο εκατομμυριο  , Τοτε  παιζονται  τρις .
Εξ αυτου του λογου  μανουβραρει συνεχως  ο παπους  και μπλοφαρει  εν μερει και κατα περιπτωση ο Σωτηρης.
Οχι προφανως για να εμπαιξει τα μελη  του Ηλεκτρονικα (δυναμει συνεργατες, πχ εγκαταστατες, αντιπροσωποι ΠΖ) αλλα καθε
πονηρο  αναγνωστη,  ανοικτο φορουμ ειμαστε .
Οι ελιγμοι και οι μπλοφες  αριστα  ταιριαζουν σε απατη , σε λαμόγια  κτλπ , μην παρω κανενα  στο λαιμο  μου , εξ αλλου αυτο ειναι
το προφανες , αυτο που φαινεται  απεξω .
Ο λαουτζικος και  τα  νοικοκυρια  ας  μην περιμενουν κανενα   σωτηρα  ΠΖ , ψωρρα ,πολιτικαντη, να τους λυτρωσει απο την ανεχεια.
Αν ο μουστακιας ενθυλακωσει ερευνητικα  κονδυλια , μαγκια του  . Μη δαγκωσει κανενα  φουκαρα .

----------


## Sot pap

> Τι κβαντομηχανική και τι καταλύτες συζητάμε τώρα!!! Εδώ πρέπει να γυρίσομε πίσω στα βασικά πρώτα.
> 
> Ρώτησα:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75893Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75894
> 
> 
> O κ.Sot Pap απάντησε
> 
> μετά απάντησε
> ...



Όπου ενεργεια=Δυναμη . Οποτε το 2. Πραγματικα δεν μπορώ να απαντάω σε καθε στραβομαρα καθενος δουλευοντας παράλληλα.
Δεν πληρωνόμαστε να βγαζουμε τα εσώψυχα μας για κάθε λεπτομέρεια που δεν αναφέρθηκε σωστά σε κάποιον που τολμά να δημιουργεί.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Επειδή η κούνια  απαιτεί δύναμη 10 για να φθάσει στο 1μ, διότι ειδάλλως λόγω βαρύτητας θα  μειώνετε, οπότε όταν της δίνουμε δύναμη 10 θα παραμένει στο 1μ με το  ίδιο πλάτος ταλάντωσης.  Αν δεν υπήρχε η βαρύτητα, θα έφθανε στα 2μ  όποτε το πλάτος ταλάντωσης θα μεγάλωνε. Κατάρχην  ο ΠΖ δεν είναι  απατεώνας. Αβλεψίες, προσπάθειες προστασίας του φαινομένου της κατάλυσης  του και πιθανές παραφιλολογίες, εντάσσονται στο γενικό πλαίσιο της συζήτησης και επίδειξης.



Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες ότι ήταν ...ερώτηση παγίδα έτσι; Εσύ απάντησες σωστά αλλά για άκου τον απατεώνα Ζωγράφο:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8&t=5337
και δοκίμασε να απαντήσεις στην επόμενη ...ερώτηση παγίδα: *Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η ενέργεια που συγκρατεί το υδρογόνο με το οξυγόνο είναι Α, πόση ενέργεια πρέπει να δώσουμε στο μόριο του νερού με ακτινοβόληση υψηλών συχνοτήτων έτσι ώστε λόγω συντονισμού να ...σπάσει ο δεσμός του;*

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις πως η απόδοση ενός fuel cell είναι άσχετη με το ΔΤ μεταξύ του περιβάλλοντος και της θερμοκρασίας λειτουργίας του.. Μηπως είναι ασχετο και με την πίεση λειτουργίας? Να σου θυμίσω πως το fuel cell του Toyota Mirai βγαζει 95KW στα 790 bar. Ελπίζω να σου λέει κατι.



Όχι δεν μου λέει τίποτα απολύτως! Αυτό είναι ..απάντηση τώρα; Απάντηση σε τι; Μα δεν αναφέρομαι σε ...fuel cells! Εσείς λέτε ότι θα ήταν παράλογο με 350mW να γίνεται η διάσπαση στους -20 και ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος λέει για ...χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες στην καρδιά της μηχανής!!! Ποιός ανέφερε τα ...fuel cells; Για να σας τα ...υπενθυμίσω:




> Επειδή η κούνια  απαιτεί δύναμη 10 για να φθάσει  στο 1μ, διότι ειδάλλως λόγω βαρύτητας θα  μειώνετε, οπότε όταν της  δίνουμε δύναμη 10 θα παραμένει στο 1μ με το  ίδιο πλάτος ταλάντωσης.  Αν  δεν υπήρχε η βαρύτητα, θα έφθανε στα 2μ  όποτε το πλάτος ταλάντωσης θα  μεγάλωνε. 
> Κατάρχην  ο ΠΖ δεν είναι  απατεώνας. Αβλεψίες, προσπάθειες προστασίας  του φαινομένου της κατάλυσης  του και πιθανές παραφιλολογίες,  εντάσσονται στο
> γενικό πλαίσιο της συζήτησης και επίδειξης. 
> Και δεν χρησιμοποιεί μόνο 0,35W, χρησιμοποιεί και σημαντική ποσότητα κολλοειδή άργυρο, ο οποίος καταναλώνεται εξίσου. 
> *Τώρα  αν φθάνει στα 100GHZ, 10 GHZ η 10 ΚHz, το ζήτημα είναι πως ο  κολλοειδής  άργυρος (και πιθανές προσμίξεις) του ενεργοποιούνται σε  θερμοκρασίες  20C.
> Δεν είναι παράλογο. Θα ήταν παράλογο αν συνέβαινε το ίδιο φαινόμενο στους -20C, με την ίδια ισχύ των 0,35W.*



Εσείς το αναφέρατε αυτό! Και ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος ( έλα Γεώργιε ήσουν μπροστά βοήθα την κουβέντα! ) λέει ότι η ...καρδιά της μηχανης είναι σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες!!!
Δεν θέλω να πω τίποτα για fuel cells, τίποτα για ...πίεση λειτουργίας, τίποτα για ...Toyota Mirai!!!
Εγώ απλά παραθέτω αυτά που γράφετε εσείς και αυτά που λέει ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος!!!! Κοίτα να δεις όμως που δεν ...ταιριάζουν!

----------


## VaselPi

_Μάλλον τον όρο Μαγνητική επαγωγή δεν το ξέρουμε. Όσο υψηλότερη η συχνότητα λειτουργίας ενός επεξεργαστής, τόσο υψηλότερη η μαγνητική του επαγωγή._ 
_Η Ισχύς εκπομπής επίσης δημιουργεί μαγνητική επαγωγή, εφόσον έχουμε συχνότητα λειτουργίας με ΡΕΥΜΑ. 
Μια βόλτα στα σχολίκα εγχειρίδια της Α Λυκείου θα βοηθήσει να κατανοήσεις το φαινόμενο, παιδί μου. Αλλά άμα κάθεσε με τον Free Energy και τον ταβερνιάρη, τι να μάθεις.._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Sot* *Pap*.

Το κείμενο αυτό δείχνει άτομο που είναι «μαλωμένο» με την Ηλεκτρονική. Γιατί αυτή η εμμονή στη «μαγνητική επαγωγή»; Σχεδόν σε όλα θέλει να βλέπει τη μαγνητική επαγωγή! Η ηλεκτρική; Γιατί «σνομπάρει» την ηλεκτρική; Βλέπουμε ότι και αυτό το μέρος το εξετάζει κάπως μονόπλευρα και στρεβλά. Παρά ταύτα, αυτό δεν τον εμποδίζει να σχολιάζει και να κρίνει μία πρόταση που κατά 90 % είναι πρόταση Ηλεκτρονικής. Τα περί καταλυτών, είναι δική του σκέψη και επινόηση. Σε καμία ομιλία ο Π.Ζ. δεν αναφέρει τους καταλύτες! 
Με αφορμή την μαγνητική επαγωγή, επιτρέψτε μου να σταθώ στο θέμα: Φούρνος μικροκυμάτων-inductor heater, καθώς τον inductor heater τον είχα κατασκευάσει κάποια χρονιά, όταν θέλησα να θερμάνω (αναζωογονήσω) τον πολλαπλασιαστή ηλεκτρονίων, στο κενό.

Σε ποιο πεδίο θα εστιαστείς, το ηλεκτρικό ή το μαγνητικό, εξαρτάται από το υλικό που θέλεις να θερμάνεις. Αν το υλικό σου έχει μεγάλη ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα, όπως είναι ένας μεταλλικός δίσκος, είναι προτιμότερο να τον εισάγεις σε χώρο με ισχυρό εναλλασσόμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο, κάθετα στο πεδίο. Στο δίσκο θα επάγονται μεγάλα δυνορεύματα, που θα τον θερμάνουν. Επομένως, τον δίσκο πρέπει να τον εισάγεις στο πηνίο του κυκλώματος LC, όπου τα πεδία είναι διαχωρισμένα: το μαγνητικό πεδίο-στο πηνίο, ενώ το ηλεκτρικό πεδίο-στο εσωτερικό του πυκνωτή. 

Αν τώρα το υλικό σου έχει μικρή ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα, όπως είναι το νερό, είναι προτιμότερο το νερό να το εισάγεις σε χώρο μεγάλης έντασης εναλλασσόμενου ηλεκτρικού πεδίου, που πάλλεται με συχνότητα (2,4 GHz), στην οποία οι διηλεκτρικές απώλειες του νερού είναι μεγάλες. Εδώ μιλάμε για τον Φούρνο μικροκυμάτων. Αλλά στον Φούρνο έχουμε μία μικρή διαφορά. Στο εσωτερικό του, τα δύο πεδία συνυπάρχουν, υπό μορφή στάσιμων ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων, με τα ελάχιστα και μέγιστα, ωστόσο είναι διαχωρισμένα στο χώρο. Συνέπεια αυτού είναι το νερό να μη θερμαίνεται ομοιόμορφα. Το νερό σχετικά καλά θερμαίνεται στια σημεία των μεγίστων του ηλεκτρικού πεδίου, ενώ λιγότερο θερμαίνεται στους δεσμούς του. Προκειμένου η θέρμανση του νερού να γίνεται ομοιόμορφα, το δοχείο που το περιέχει (το κοτόπουλο), το περιστρέφουν.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## kioan

George Pap, δύο φράσεις έγραψες και οι δύο με μπινελίκια. Τα ξαναλέμε λοιπόν σε μια βδομάδα. 

Όσο επιμένεις να γράφεις μόνο και μόνο για να μας αποδείξεις το πόσο κρετίνος είσαι, θα εξακολουθείς να τρως ban. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Sot pap

> Εντάξει... Μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ να μας υποδείξετε πώς φτάσατε στο  συμπέρασμα ότι η κυμματική διάταξη είναι ...μη παρατηρήσιμη; Εγώ μπορώ  να σας δείξω ότι είναι παρατηρήσιμη! Ξέρετε πώς; Εμμμ ... Ναι! Με το  πείραμα των 2 σχισμών! http://www.physics.smu.edu/cooley/phy3305/lectures/170926_video_notes.pdf Όχι ...videakia στο youtube από άσχετους. 
> Επίσης: *There is a fact, or if you wish, a law,  governing all natural phenomena that are known to date. There is no  known exception to this law it is exact so far as we know. The law is  called the conservation of energy.* ( http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/I_04.html ). Κι έρχεστε εσείς κύριε Sot Pap να τα ...αμφισβητήσετε αυτά; Και μάλιστα με τόσο τραγικά γελοίο τρόπο:
> _"Η  ισχύς της ΑΔΕ σε σωματιδιακή (παρατηρησιμη)-κυμματική διάταξη (μη   παρατηρήσιμη), δεν υφίσταται"_!



Physics  3305 - Modern Physics                                                                                                                                                             Professor Jodi Cooley

Interpretation

If a state or particle exists for only a limited span of time, 

it’s energy is uncertain (Σελ 40)Τι αλλο  για να δεις πως σε αυτην την Κατασταση ΔΕΝ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΔΕ!!

----------


## nepomuk

Σε Θεματα Id και ο δοκτωρ Free υπερεβη τα εσκαμμενα ,στην περιπτωση του Σωτηρη.
Ο Παπ επισης δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα, που παραβιαζει ανοικτες θυρες.Εβαλε συνδεσμο με φωτο συγγενικου μου προσωπου,
παντελως  ασχετου  με την υποθεση ΠΖ . 
Ο Παπ κατεστη αυτοβουλως   δημοσιο προσωπο , σεβαστη η επιλογη του .
Ας σεβαστει κι εκεινος  τον πολιτισμο της χωρας μας και τις ιδιοτροπιες του καθενος μας
σε σχεση με τα  ΜΚΔ .

Edit . Positive Thinking .

Με το συγκεκριμενο ο Παπ μαλλον διαφημιση εκανε στο  αφεντικο και μαλλον τον προτεινε 
για τιτλο ευγενειας .
Απο την αλλη μερια  αφησε να εννοηθει , εμμεσως πλην σαφως , οτι ως μελος της  ερευνητικης ομαδας ΠΖ
θα γινοταν πολυεκατομμυριουχος  και συντομα  , ενω  τωρα   χαραμιζεται  το παιδι μεσα στην ομιχλη.

----------


## osek

> Απο χλμ Μακρια φωναζει οτι ειναι Μούφα , ετσι φαινεται , ετσι δειχνει (ηθελημενα;  ).
> Μια στο εκατομμυριο  , Τοτε  παιζονται  τρις .
> Εξ αυτου του λογου  μανουβραρει συνεχως  ο παπους  και μπλοφαρει  εν μερει και κατα περιπτωση ο Σωτηρης.
> Οχι προφανως για να εμπαιξει τα μελη  του Ηλεκτρονικα (δυναμει συνεργατες, πχ εγκαταστατες, αντιπροσωποι ΠΖ) αλλα καθε
> πονηρο  αναγνωστη,  ανοικτο φορουμ ειμαστε .



Δηλαδή θέλετε να πείτε πως πιστεύετε ότι ο ΠΖ είναι τέτοια ιδιοφυΐα που με την ομάδα του το παίζουν άσχετοι ..... γιατί ακριβώς; 
Να μην τους φάνε τα συμφέροντα; Και λόγω συμφερόντων το σπίτι του ΠΖ καταναλώνει (πραγματική) ενέργεια από την ΔΕΗ;

Προφανώς και δεν μπορούν να κοροϊδέψουν αυτό το φόρουμ. Αυτό είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο. Είναι εδώ καθαρά για τρολλάρισμα.

----------


## Sot pap

> Όχι δεν μου λέει τίποτα απολύτως! Αυτό είναι ..απάντηση τώρα; Απάντηση σε τι; Μα δεν αναφέρομαι σε ...fuel cells! Εσείς λέτε ότι θα ήταν παράλογο με 350mW να γίνεται η διάσπαση στους -20 και ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος λέει για ...χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες στην καρδιά της μηχανής!!! Ποιός ανέφερε τα ...fuel cells; Για να σας τα ...υπενθυμίσω:
> 
> Εσείς το αναφέρατε αυτό! Και ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος ( έλα Γεώργιε ήσουν μπροστά βοήθα την κουβέντα! ) λέει ότι η ...καρδιά της μηχανης είναι σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες!!!
> Δεν θέλω να πω τίποτα για fuel cells, τίποτα για ...πίεση λειτουργίας, τίποτα για ...Toyota Mirai!!!
> Εγώ απλά παραθέτω αυτά που γράφετε εσείς και αυτά που λέει ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος!!!! Κοίτα να δεις όμως που δεν ...ταιριάζουν!



Η καρδιά της μηχανής, αναφέρετε στο fuel cell..
Δεν αναφέρεται στο τμήμα παραγωγής του υδρογονου.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τι αλλο  για να δεις πως σε αυτην την Κατασταση ΔΕΝ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΔΕ!!



Επειδή είστε πολυάσχολος ( σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σας... ) θα θέλατε να μου δώσετε εμένα την ...νέα θεωρία σας περί μη διατήρησης της αρχής της ενέργειας σε κβαντικό επίπεδο να την στείλω εγώ για δημοσίευση σε μερικά έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά; Μη φοβόσαστε! Το δικό σας όνομα θα βάλω! Σιγά μην κάτσω εγώ να γίνω ...ρεζίλι!
Προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνετε ούτε την αρχή απροσδιοριστίας... Ή δεν καταλαβαίνετε το πεδίο εφαρμογής της... Ή έχετε την ...άποψή σας και για αυτό!
Θα επιμείνω στο θέμα της δημοσίευσης!!! Ναι με το όνομά σας!

----------

kioan (01-11-18)

----------


## osek

Κι επιτέλους αγαπητέ *Sot Pap*, επειδή κάποιοι σας παίρνουν και στα σοβαρά μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ πολύ να μας πείτε πέρα από θεωρίες και φαντασίες
1. Έχετε εξετάσει από κοντά εσείς ο ίδιος κάποια συσκευή του ΠΖ;
2. Μελετήσατε την ενεργειακή της απόδοση; Και αν ναι, πως;
3. Ποια συγκεκριμένα (και σκοτεινά) συμφέροντα αποτρέπουν την γραμμή παραγωγής συσκευών ΠΖ;

Αν, λέω αν, αυτή η καταπληκτική συσκευή παρουσιάζει μερικές μικρές αδυναμίες, *γιατί* παρουσιάζεται εδώ και χρόνια ως κάτι έτοιμο, λειτουργικό και ελπιδοφόρο; 
....όταν με το καλό λειτουργήσει να μας την τρίψετε στη μούρη.

----------

kioan (01-11-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Η καρδιά της μηχανής, αναφέρετε στο fuel cell..
> Δεν αναφέρεται στο τμήμα παραγωγής του υδρογονου.



Αυτό πάλι με το ..fuel cell γιατί το γράφεις ξανά και ξανά; Για άκου τον απατεώνα Ζωγράφο να παραδέχεται ότι *δεν είναι*!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHS0XraGu-w&t=360
Φυσικά ( - λογοπαίγνιο  :Smile:  - ) θα πεις ότι το κάνει ...για να κρύψει την εφεύρεση! Εσύ όμως γιατί την ...αποκαλύπτεις τώρα;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αν, λέω αν, αυτή η καταπληκτική συσκευή παρουσιάζει μερικές μικρές αδυναμίες, *γιατί* παρουσιάζεται εδώ και χρόνια ως κάτι έτοιμο, λειτουργικό και ελπιδοφόρο; ....όταν με το καλό λειτουργήσει να μας την τρίψετε στη μούρη.



Γιατί σύμφωνα με ορισμό της ψευδοεπιστήμης:
_Starts with a hypothesis, looks only for evidence to      support it. Little or no experimentation. Conflicting evidence is ignored,      excused, or hidden. The original idea is never abandoned, whatever the      evidence._
και το πιο σημαντικό:
*No progress; nothing new is learned as time passes.      There is only a succession of fads.
*https://physics.weber.edu/carroll/ho...udoscience.htm

Ρωτάτε τώρα τον κύριο Sot Pap να σας απαντήσει ...τι; Γιατί υποστηρίζει μια 100% απάτη με ολίγη από "κβαντική σήραγγα Σωτήρη" ( τάδε έφη Γεώργιος ) και έτσι πάει στο 102% απάτη; Λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## Sot pap

> Κι επιτέλους αγαπητέ *Sot Pap*, επειδή κάποιοι σας παίρνουν και στα σοβαρά μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ πολύ να μας πείτε πέρα από θεωρίες και φαντασίες
> 1. Έχετε εξετάσει από κοντά εσείς ο ίδιος κάποια συσκευή του ΠΖ;
> 2. Μελετήσατε την ενεργειακή της απόδοση; Και αν ναι, πως;
> 3. Ποια συγκεκριμένα (και σκοτεινά) συμφέροντα αποτρέπουν την γραμμή παραγωγής συσκευών ΠΖ;
> 
> Αν, λέω αν, αυτή η καταπληκτική συσκευή παρουσιάζει μερικές μικρές αδυναμίες, *γιατί* παρουσιάζεται εδώ και χρόνια ως κάτι έτοιμο, λειτουργικό και ελπιδοφόρο; 
> ....όταν με το καλό λειτουργήσει να μας την τρίψετε στη μούρη.



1. Όχι
2. Με βάση την ΑΔΕ (στο μακρόκοσμο) η ενθαλπία του συστηματος παραμενει σταθερή. Δηλαδη (αν θυμαμαι καλα τα νούμερα) 59MJ βαζεις, 59MJ βγάζεις σε άλλη μορφή. 
3. Προσωπική μου άποψη, το κόστος του καταλύτη του αναφερόμενου ως κολλοειδή άργυρου και της ανακύκλωσης του μέσω της διαδικασίας της ηλεκτροφόρεσης, με το ανταγωνιστικό κόστος παραγωγής υδρογόνου από ΑΠΕ το οποίο όλο και μειώνεται.

----------


## osek

> 1. Όχι
> 2. Με βάση την ΑΔΕ (στο μακρόκοσμο) η ενθαλπία του συστηματος παραμενει σταθερή. Δηλαδη (αν θυμαμαι καλα τα νούμερα) 59MJ βαζεις, 59MJ βγάζεις σε άλλη μορφή. 
> 3. Προσωπική μου άποψη, το κόστος του καταλύτη του αναφερόμενου ως κολλοειδή άργυρου και της ανακύκλωσης του μέσω της διαδικασίας της ηλεκτροφόρεσης, με το ανταγωνιστικό κόστος παραγωγής υδρογόνου από ΑΠΕ το οποίο όλο και μειώνεται.



Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά! Δεν έχετε εξετάσει κάτι. Άρα ό,τι λέτε είναι, συγνώμη, μπούρδες!
Δεν μας νοιάζει πως νομίζετε ότι δουλεύει. Δεν μας νοιάζει με τι παραποιημένες θεωρίες θέλετε να δώσετε ""επιστημονική"" οντότητα στο έργο του ΠΖ. Δεν έχετε εξετάσει καμία συσκευή. Δεν είδατε στο σύστημα είσοδο/έξοδο. Δεν μελετήσατε στην πραγματικότητα κάτι. Δεν κάνατε μετρήσεις. Δεν πήρατε αποτελέσματα. Δεν τροφοδοτήσατε έστω μία απλή ωμική αντίσταση με το σύστημα αυτό.
Και έρχεστε εδώ....; Για τρολλάρισμα, φυσικά! Όχι; Αν δεν είναι ο ορισμός του τρολλ, τί είναι;

----------


## nepomuk

> Και έρχεστε εδώ....; Για τρολλάρισμα, φυσικά! Όχι; Αν δεν είναι ο ορισμός του τρολλ, τί είναι;




Με το συμπαθειο , ποιος τρολλαρει δηλ εμπαιζει ποιον ; Το νημμα , τα Ηλεκτρονικα  τον ΠΖ,  η ο Σωτηρης ολους εμας ; 
Εσεις , εμεις,αυτοι εξετασαμε συσκευη και γραφουμε  εδω τις διαπιστωσεις μας ; 
Ολοι σε εικασιες προβαινουμε. Το απατεωνας  δεν ειναι  βαρεια κουβεντα για εναν ανθρωπο ; 
Ο Σωτηρης βασιζει κατ αρχην τις  εκτιμησεις του σε  μεθοδους κοινωνικης μηχανικης -  συναναστροφης με προσωπα που γνωριζουν .
Μια στο εκατομυριο  ο παπους να  εχει γραψει νεα ΦυσικοΧημεια ....
Τοτε ..  παιζονται  τρις  ,  ειναι αστειο να λεμε οτι δεν θα εχει την κατοικια συνδεδεμενη με το  δημοσιο δικτυο .
Στο φιναλε ειναι και υποχρεωτικο η θα γινει , πχ  για πληρωμη  ερτ , δημ φορων και τελων , μπαξισι τελωνειακων  και ποιος ξερει
τι αλλες επιβαρυνσεις . Γιατι ο Πζ να δινει στοχο ; 
Γιατι να πεισει  εσενα κι εμενα  τουτη τη στιγμη που δεν ειναι ετοιμος , οταν  θεωρει οτι θα μας εχει στο τσεπακι του οταν και εαν βγει στις αγορες.
Τι θελω να πω  .  Οπως  πολιτευεται η ομαδα  ΠΖ  συναδει  απολυτως με  Απατη , οσο και με προστασια της   εφευρεσης .
Απατη  δειχνει απο  χιλιομετρα  .  ΗΘΕΛΗΜΕΝΑ  ; 
Οσο  για το νομπελ , εγγραφη  στις χρυσες σελιδες της  ιστοριας  και αλλα   αφελη  τι να πει κανεις  ..
Τη δοξα πολλοι εμισησαν ,   εχει  και εγγονια  ο μουστακιας να  αποκαταστησει .
Τελος  ..  οσες  πατεντες και να παρει , που  μαλλον  δεν  εχει παρει καμμια  ...   μουφα ειναι  ...
αλλα  αν  δεν ειναι  μια  στο  εκατομυριο   , οι πατεντες  θα τον  προστατεψουν απο  αντιγραφες ; 
Πρακτικα  αδυνατον  στην Ηλεκτροπαραγωγη .

----------


## FreeEnergy

Για μισό λεπτό κύριε Sot Pap... Στο:




> 2. Μελετήσατε την ενεργειακή της απόδοση; Και αν ναι, πως;



απαντάτε ...αυτό;




> 2. Με βάση την ΑΔΕ (στο μακρόκοσμο) η ενθαλπία του συστηματος παραμενει σταθερή. Δηλαδη (αν θυμαμαι καλα τα νούμερα) 59MJ βαζεις, 59MJ βγάζεις σε άλλη μορφή.



όταν έχετε ήδη γράψει αυτό;




> Δήλ τα 0,35W που  μετατρέπονται σε 200W ισοεντροπικά αποτέλουν  το μέσο διαπλοκής και ο  καταλύτης λειτουργεί ταχύτερα.  Ενεργειακά κανείς δεν είπε πως  παράγει  περισσότερη ενέργεια. Η ενέργεια του συμπαγή καταλύτη και του  παρεχώμενου νερού μαζι και τα 0,35W =, μας βγάζει τα 700W * χ ώρες + καταλύτης χαμηλοτερης ενεργειακής στάθμης (ιζηματοποιηση) + ζεστό νερό + τις απώλειες στο fuel cell.



Να πω τι κατάλαβα και διορθώστε με...
Με βάση την αρχή της διατήρησης ενέργειας ( στον μακρόκοσμο ) δεν είναι ...αεικίνητο. "...59MJ βαζεις, 59MJ βγάζεις σε άλλη μορφή."Με βάση την ...κατάργηση της διατήρησης ενέργειας στον ...μικρόκοσμο είναι ...αεικίνητο. "...τα 0,35W που  μετατρέπονται σε 200W ισοεντροπικά" και "...0,35W =, μας βγάζει τα 700W * χ ώρες + καταλύτης χαμηλοτερης ενεργειακής  στάθμης (ιζηματοποιηση) + ζεστό νερό + τις απώλειες στο fuel cell." 
Χμμμ...
Αυτά τα δυο δεν ...ταιριάζουν ικανοποιητικά μπορώ να πω. Μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε παρακαλώ;

----------


## osek

> Με το συμπαθειο , ποιος τρολλαρει δηλ εμπαιζει ποιον ; Το νημμα , τα Ηλεκτρονικα  τον ΠΖ,  η ο Σωτηρης ολους εμας ; 
> Εσεις , εμεις,αυτοι εξετασαμε συσκευη και γραφουμε  εδω τις διαπιστωσεις μας ; 
> Ολοι σε εικασιες  δεν περιοριζομεθα ; Το απατεωνας  δεν ειναι  βαρεια κουβεντα για εναν ανθρωπο ; 
> Ο Σωτηρης βασιζει κατ αρχην τις  εκτιμησεις του σε  μεθοδους κοινωνικης μηχανικης -  συναναστροφης με προσωπα που γνωριζουν .
> Μια στο εκατομυριο  ο παπους να  εχει γραψει νεα ΦυσικοΧημεια ....
> Τοτε ..  παιζονται  τρις  ,  ειναι αστειο να λεμε οτι δεν θα εχει την κατοικια συνδεδεμενη με το  δημοσιο δικτυο .
> Στο φιναλε ειναι και υποχρεωτικο η θα γινει , πχ  για πληρωμη  ερτ , δημ φορων και τελων , μπαξισι τελωνειακων  και ποιος ξερει
> τι αλλες επιβαρυνσεις . Γιατι ο Πζ να δινει στοχο ; 
> Γιατι να πεισει  εσενα κι εμενα  τουτη τη στιγμη που δεν ειναι ετοιμος , οταν  θεωρει οτι θα μας εχει στο τσεπακι του οταν και εαν βγει στις αγορες.
> Τι θελω να πω  .  Οπως  πολιτευεται η ομαδα  ΠΖ  συναδει  απολυτως με  Απατη , οσο και με προστασια της   εφευρεσης.



Άρα, η επιστήμη επαφίεται στις .....εκτιμήσεις του καθενός; Αυτό λέτε; Αυτό ειναι επιστήμη; Οι εκτιμήσεις...;

Όταν κάποιος έρχεται σε ένα φόρουμ με ανθρώπους που έχουν σπουδές θετικών επιστημών, δεν μπορεί να μείνει σε λόγια.
Τα λόγια είναι για τους αδαείς, για όσους πρέπει να ξεγελαστούν. Εδώ απαιτούνται αποδείξεις. Όχι εκτιμήσεις.
Αν δεν θέλετε να το αποδεχτείτε, δικό σας πρόβλημα.
Κρατήστε τα λόγια (και τα φούμαρα) για εκεί που περνάνε. 

Και τί ακριβώς πολιτεύεται η ομάδα ΠΖ; Όταν θα είναι έτοιμη ας βγει να κάνει πάταγο με την Νέα ΦυσικοΧημεία της.
Γιατί εδώ και χρόνια μιλάει χωρίς να λέει τίποτα; Αν δεν είναι απάτη, τί είναι!

ΥΓ ειλικρινά, πολύ θα ήθελα να εξετάσω μια τέτοια συσκευή!

----------

nick1974 (01-11-18)

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk ανακαλυψα μια χρονομηχανη, αλλα για να την κρατησω μυστικη και να σε μπερδεψω θα σου δειξω ενα τιραμισου συνδεμενο με μια χεστρα κι επιπλεον θα λεω οτι δημιουργησα χρονικη στρεβλωση με υπερχαμηλες συχνοτητες σε χυμο ακτινηδιου και θα σου δειχνω ενα πεγκαλ λεγοντας οτι αυτο ακτινοβολει τις υπερχαμηλες συχνοτητες και ειναι κεραια 10λ στα 0.1 μHz.
που ξερεις? μπορει μια στο εκατομμυριο να λεω αληθεια για τη χρονομηχανη κι ολα τα αλλα τα κανω για πλακα... Α μη ξεχασω, επιπλεον εφτιαξα και ενα πυκνωτη απο πλουτωνιο, οχι Γηινο αλλα απ τον Πλουτωνα, και θα σου δειχνω ενα βαμενο πυκνωτη του εμποριου, κανονικα βιομηχανικα φτιαγμενο, που αν ακουσεις οτι ειναι 20 φαραντ θα πεσεις απ την καρεκλα σου, γιατι υπαρχει μια αρχαια καταρα οταν καποιος ακουει τις μαγικες λεξεις 20 φαραντ να σπανε τα ποδια της καρεκλας του και να πεφτει κατω... ...κι ο παπαρδελος θα το εξηγησει με κβαντικες σηραγγες

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

nestoras (01-11-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 1. Όχι
> 2. Με βάση την ΑΔΕ (στο μακρόκοσμο) η ενθαλπία του συστηματος παραμενει σταθερή. Δηλαδη (αν θυμαμαι καλα τα νούμερα) 59MJ βαζεις, 59MJ βγάζεις σε άλλη μορφή. 
> 3. Προσωπική μου άποψη, το κόστος του καταλύτη του αναφερόμενου ως κολλοειδή άργυρου και της ανακύκλωσης του μέσω της διαδικασίας της ηλεκτροφόρεσης, με το ανταγωνιστικό κόστος παραγωγής υδρογόνου από ΑΠΕ το οποίο όλο και μειώνεται.



Για το 1> τι να εξετάσεις ? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOLhzbZsAYA
Όλο κι όλο μια γυάλινη αμπούλα είναι (με τον κολλοειδή άργυρο = Γάλλιο + Αlu ) .... στο παραπάνω βίντεο όμως είναι το μόνο "νερό" που πρόσθεσαν και δεν το ήπιαν . Απλά λίγη προσοχή στο πλαστικό μπουκαλάκι του μισού λίτρου που από την απόχρωση του σε θολό , μόνο αγνό νεράκι δεν είναι . 
Στην άλλη παρουσίαση που ήπιαν νερό και έδειχνε κομπλέ την συσκευή με τις κεραίες yagi και τα σπιράλ σωληνάκια το ήπιαν το έριξαν μέσα αλλά αυτό δεν επηρεάζει , γιατί το "θολό " νερό υπήρχε ήδη μέσα στην συσκευή ...... όλα αυτά είναι μόνο μαγικά τρικ ..... το είπα και το ξαναλέω , μόνο παρατηρητικότητα χρειάζεται και τίποτα άλλο .

----------


## VaselPi

*Ο κολλοειδής άργυρος*
Στο νήμα αυτό έχει χυθεί πολύ μελάνη στα θέματα: κολλοειδής άργυρος και 350 mW του Π.Ζ.  
Θα γίνω κακός ακόμη μία φορά, λέγοντας: Σε όλες του τις επιδείξεις, ο Π.Ζ. τον κολλοειδή άργυρο δεν τον είχε χρησιμοποιήσει! Ωστόσο τον αναφέρει, στην ομιλία του στην ΕΕΦ, όταν περιέγραφε τον «ψυχρό αντιδραστήρα». Τον εισάγει στη κουβέντα εξ ανάγκης, διότι αντιλαμβανόταν, λόγω μικρής ηλεκτρικής αγωγιμότητας του νερού, η εισαγωγή του σε ένα σύστημα που παράγει ρεύμα δημιουργεί ζήτημα διακοπής του ρεύματος στο εσωτερικό του «αντιδραστήρα». Γενικότερα, τα «σωθικά» της οποιασδήποτε πηγής τάσης πρέπει να είναι ηλεκτρικά αγώγιμα! Έτσι, έπρεπε το νερό να το κάνει ηλεκτρικά αγώγιμο, προκειμένου να μην υφίσταται η διακοπή στο κύκλωμα. Νόμιζε, ότι η διακοπή του ρεύματος στην «πηγή» μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί με την εισαγωγή στο νερό του κολλοειδούς αργύρου. Είναι όμως ότι χειρότερο μπορεί κανείς να κάνει, διότι στη συνήθη συγκέντρωση η βελτίωση της αγωγιμότητας είναι πολύ μικρή, της τάξης 10-20 %, ενώ σε μεγαλύτερες συγκεντρώσεις (περίπου 16 %) δημιουργεί εσωτερική διαρροή ρεύματος στον « αντιδραστήρα», όπως τον ονόμαζε. 
Τα περί καταλυτικής δράσης του κολλοειδούς αργύρου είναι υπόθεση εργασίας του *Sot Pap*, ο οποίος, όπως είδαμε, αγνοεί μερικές βασικές αρχές και νόμους της Φυσικοχημείας: Ο νόμος του Hess - περιλαμβάνει και τους καταλύτες!!! Επομένως, όλοι του οι συλλογισμοί-ισχυρισμοί περί καταλυτικής δράσης του κολλοειδούς αργύρου στερούνται επιστημονικής βάσης.

*Τα 350 mW*
Και πάλι θα γίνω κακός: Σε καμία από τις επιδείξεις του Π.Ζ. - δεν λειτουργούσε ο μικροκυματικός ταλαντωτής! Σε καμία!!! Επομένως ο ισχυρισμός περί των 350 mW είναι ψευδής!!! Αλλού και σε άλλους να πάει να λέει ότι «σε κύκλωμα 5 δακτυλιοειδούς σύνδεσης ταλαντωτών» παρήγαγε ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα 350 mW στα 20 THz.  
Δηλώστε 10 mW σε 10 THz, και το ερευνητικό μεγαθήριο που συνεργάζεται για το Αμερικανικό Πεντάγωνο θα σας χρυσώσει, δηλαδή θα σας δώσουν τόσο χρυσό, όσο είναι το βάρος σας.

*Η Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας (ΑΔΕ)*
Κύριε *nepomuk*. Δεν υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα, έστω κατά 1/1000000, αυτά που ισχυρίζεται ο Π.Ζ. να είναι σωστά, διότι συγκρούονται με την ΑΔΕ. Αυτά δε συμβαίνουν και δεν γίνονται στη Φυσική! Η ΑΔΕ ή ισχύει κατά 100 % ή δεν ισχύει! Μόνο ένας ημιμαθείς θα σας πει ότι ισχύει κατά 0,999999 ή δεν ισχύει με πιθανότητα 1/1000000. Καμία διαφοροποίηση από το 100 %. Κα-μί-α!!! Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, ακόμη και με την απειροελάχιστη διαφοροποίηση από το 100 % το ορατό Σύμπαν θα καταρρεύσει! 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Sot pap

> *Ο κολλοειδής άργυρος*
> Στο νήμα αυτό έχει χυθεί πολύ μελάνη στα θέματα: κολλοειδής άργυρος και 350 mW του Π.Ζ.  
> Θα γίνω κακός ακόμη μία φορά, λέγοντας: Σε όλες του τις επιδείξεις, ο Π.Ζ. τον κολλοειδή άργυρο δεν τον είχε χρησιμοποιήσει! Ωστόσο τον αναφέρει, στην ομιλία του στην ΕΕΦ, όταν περιέγραφε τον «ψυχρό αντιδραστήρα». Τον εισάγει στη κουβέντα εξ ανάγκης, διότι αντιλαμβανόταν, λόγω μικρής ηλεκτρικής αγωγιμότητας του νερού, η εισαγωγή του σε ένα σύστημα που παράγει ρεύμα δημιουργεί ζήτημα διακοπής του ρεύματος στο εσωτερικό του «αντιδραστήρα». Γενικότερα, τα «σωθικά» της οποιασδήποτε πηγής τάσης πρέπει να είναι ηλεκτρικά αγώγιμα! Έτσι, έπρεπε το νερό να το κάνει ηλεκτρικά αγώγιμο, προκειμένου να μην υφίσταται η διακοπή στο κύκλωμα. Νόμιζε, ότι η διακοπή του ρεύματος στην «πηγή» μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί με την εισαγωγή στο νερό του κολλοειδούς αργύρου. Είναι όμως ότι χειρότερο μπορεί κανείς να κάνει, διότι στη συνήθη συγκέντρωση η βελτίωση της αγωγιμότητας είναι πολύ μικρή, της τάξης 10-20 %, ενώ σε μεγαλύτερες συγκεντρώσεις (περίπου 16 %) δημιουργεί εσωτερική διαρροή ρεύματος στον « αντιδραστήρα», όπως τον ονόμαζε. 
> Τα περί καταλυτικής δράσης του κολλοειδούς αργύρου είναι υπόθεση εργασίας του *Sot Pap*, ο οποίος, όπως είδαμε, αγνοεί μερικές βασικές αρχές και νόμους της Φυσικοχημείας: Ο νόμος του Hess - περιλαμβάνει και τους καταλύτες!!! Επομένως, όλοι του οι συλλογισμοί-ισχυρισμοί περί καταλυτικής δράσης του κολλοειδούς αργύρου στερούνται επιστημονικής βάσης.



Έχει διορθωθεί το σκέλος αγωγιμότητας του νερού. Πιθανόν τότε στον κολλεοιδή άργυρο έχει βάλει και επιπλεόν χημικές ενώσεις ώστε να γίνει η κατάλυση, και ο κολλοειδής άργυρος να μην είναι ο καταλύτης, αλλά η πρόσμιξη που πιθανό να είναι με βάση το αργίλιο. 
 Επίσης, η καταλύτικη δράση μείωνει το ποσό της αρχικής εισαγώμενης ενέργειας στο συστημα. Προφανώς αναφέρεστε σε συνολική ενέργεια συστήματος που εντέλει με καταλύτη η χωρίς παραμένει σταθερή.

----------


## Sot pap

> Για το 1> τι να εξετάσεις ? 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOLhzbZsAYA
> Όλο κι όλο μια γυάλινη αμπούλα είναι (με τον κολλοειδή άργυρο = Γάλλιο + Αlu ) .... στο παραπάνω βίντεο όμως είναι το μόνο "νερό" που πρόσθεσαν και δεν το ήπιαν . Απλά λίγη προσοχή στο πλαστικό μπουκαλάκι του μισού λίτρου που από την απόχρωση του σε θολό , μόνο αγνό νεράκι δεν είναι . 
> .



Σχολιάζω αυτό που βλέπω.
Σωστά θολό νεράκι είναι. Το έβαλαν σε κεραία 5V φαντάζομαι και πολλών mA. Ο λόγος είναι πως έγινε λογικά για λόγους επιδειξης. Στο νερό ίσως είχε κάποιο υπεροξείδιο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Πως λέτε πως το νερό έχει μικρή ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα, όταν η βραχύκλωση μέσω νερού είναι εξαιρετικά πιο ταχεία από ότι μέσω χαλκού.
>  Επίσης, η καταλύτικη δράση μείωνει το ποσό της αρχικής εισαγώμενης ενέργειας στο συστημα. Προφανώς αναφέρεστε σε συνολική ενέργεια συστήματος που εντέλει με καταλύτη η χωρίς παραμένει σταθερή.



Έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν γνωρίζεις ότι το νερό (καθαρό) *δεν έχει* ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα.

----------


## Sot pap

> Για μισό λεπτό κύριε Sot Pap... Στο:
> 
> απαντάτε ...αυτό;
> 
> όταν έχετε ήδη γράψει αυτό;
> 
> Να πω τι κατάλαβα και διορθώστε με...
> Με βάση την αρχή της διατήρησης ενέργειας ( στον μακρόκοσμο ) δεν είναι ...αεικίνητο. "...59MJ βαζεις, 59MJ βγάζεις σε άλλη μορφή."Με βάση την ...κατάργηση της διατήρησης ενέργειας στον ...μικρόκοσμο είναι ...αεικίνητο. "...τα 0,35W που  μετατρέπονται σε 200W ισοεντροπικά" και "...0,35W =, μας βγάζει τα 700W * χ ώρες + καταλύτης χαμηλοτερης ενεργειακής  στάθμης (ιζηματοποιηση) + ζεστό νερό + τις απώλειες στο fuel cell." 
> Χμμμ...
> Αυτά τα δυο δεν ...ταιριάζουν ικανοποιητικά μπορώ να πω. Μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε παρακαλώ;



Η ΑΔΕ ισχύει σαν σύστημα, σε διάφορες πτυχές του συστήματος μπορεί είτε να βάζουμε είτε να βγάζουμε ενέργεια. Όμως παραμένει σταθερή.
Στην Β περίπτωση έχετε απαλείψει (Θεωρώ εσκεμμένος)  πέρα από τα 0,35W την ύπαρξη του καταλύτη και την ύπαρξη του νερού.

----------


## nestoras

> Πως λέτε πως το νερό έχει μικρή ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα, όταν η βραχύκλωση μέσω νερού είναι εξαιρετικά πιο ταχεία από ότι μέσω χαλκού.



Ετοιμαζετε καμια νεα εργασια για την αγωγιμοτητα του νερου;

Ριξτε μια προχειρη ματια στον πινακα:
https://www.thoughtco.com/table-of-e...ctivity-608499

Και δειτε σε ποια θεση βρισκεται το νερο σε σχεση με τους μεταλλικους αγωγους (χαλκος, ασημι, αλουμινιο κτλ).

Σας το εχουμε πει δεκαδες φορες αλλα καλο θα ηταν να μην αναφερετε πραγματα ασχετα με το αντικειμενο σας επειδη νομιζετε πως ισχυουν. Χανεται το κυρος σας...

Συγκρινατε την αγωγιμοτητα του χαλκου με αυτη του νερου!!!! Συνεχιστε λιγο με επιχειρηματα για να μας πεισετε, κατι παραπανω θα γνωριζετε για το θεμα....

----------


## kioan

Από εδώ και πέρα ας μείνει η συζήτηση εντός θέματος. Συζητάμε για τα όσα έδειξε ο ΠΖ και σχολιάζουμε την "εφεύρεση" του και μόνο.

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν ούτε οι θεωρίες του Sot Pap για το πως θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα διαφορετικό τέτοιο σύστημα χρησιμοποιώντας τεχνολογίες που ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ δεν ανέφερε ποτέ, ούτε χρειάζεται να υπεραναλύουμε θεωρίες κβαντομηχανικής σε έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει ένα πρόβλημα φυσικής γυμνασίου. Ούτε ενδιαφέρει κανέναν το πως κάποιος άλλος ψευδοεπιστήμονας δήλωσε πως καταστρέφονται οι ιοί, ούτε οι αναγωγές από κύματα σε ζωντανά κύτταρα και σωματίδια και το αντίστροφο.

Ο ΠΖ έδειξε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Όλα τα ψεύδη του έχουν επισημανθεί πολλάκις και έχει εκτενέστατη ανάλυση βάσει των τμημάτων της συσκευής που ο ίδιος έδειξε και επισημάνθηκαν όλα όσα δεν στέκουν.

Παραμένουν ανοικτά αρκετά ζητήματα γύρω από την συσκευή του ΠΖ και τα οποία ακόμα περιμένουν απάντηση. Αν έχει κάποιος να προσθέσει κάτι σχετικά με αυτά, ας το κάνει.

----------


## Sot pap

> Έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν γνωρίζεις ότι το νερό (καθαρό) *δεν έχει* ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα.



To Καθαρό νερό έχει πολύ μικρή αγωγιμότητα, 
1000 φορές μικρότερη από το πόσιμο. 

Ομως ο χαλκός έχει άλλες 10(5) φορές μεγαλύτερη αγωγιμότητα από το πόσιμο, όποτε λάθος μου στην σύγκριση.

----------


## Sot pap

> Αυτό πάλι με το ..fuel cell γιατί το γράφεις ξανά και ξανά; Για άκου τον απατεώνα Ζωγράφο να παραδέχεται ότι *δεν είναι*!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHS0XraGu-w&t=360
> Φυσικά ( - λογοπαίγνιο  - ) θα πεις ότι το κάνει ...για να κρύψει την εφεύρεση! Εσύ όμως γιατί την ...αποκαλύπτεις τώρα;



Δεν είναι <κλασσική κυψέλη καυσιμών>. Σωστά δεν είναι, λειτουργεί σε υψηλή πίεση και χωρίς στρώματα άνθρακα.

----------


## Sot pap

> Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά! Δεν έχετε εξετάσει κάτι. Άρα ό,τι λέτε είναι, συγνώμη, μπούρδες!
> Δεν μας νοιάζει πως νομίζετε ότι δουλεύει. Δεν μας νοιάζει με τι παραποιημένες θεωρίες θέλετε να δώσετε ""επιστημονική"" οντότητα στο έργο του ΠΖ. Δεν έχετε εξετάσει καμία συσκευή. Δεν είδατε στο σύστημα είσοδο/έξοδο. Δεν μελετήσατε στην πραγματικότητα κάτι. Δεν κάνατε μετρήσεις. Δεν πήρατε αποτελέσματα. Δεν τροφοδοτήσατε έστω μία απλή ωμική αντίσταση με το σύστημα αυτό.
> Και έρχεστε εδώ....; Για τρολλάρισμα, φυσικά! Όχι; Αν δεν είναι ο ορισμός του τρολλ, τί είναι;



Δηλαδή αν κάποιος λέει τη γνώμη του πρέπει να λέει <μπούρδες>.. Δεν είναι παραποιημένες θεωρίες, είναι πραγματικότητες που υφίστανται.
Τώρα αν κολλάμε στον τονισμό της λέξης η αν η ενέργεια δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύεται με την δύναμη, είτε αν όταν λέμε συνολική ενέργεια συστήματος και δεν 
καταλαβαίνουμε τα στάδια, λυπάμαι, αλλά αυτό ΔΕΝ σημαίνει πως η Συσκευή ΠΖ ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί!
Πήγε δηλ στο ΥΠΕΘΑ με γκαζάκια και μπαταρίες.. Τι άλλο θεε!
Σε όλα όσα έχουν αντιπαραβληθεί έχει δωθεί η ανάλογη επεξηγηση. Τωρα αν δεν θέλετε να την ακούσετε, μείνετε στις σημειοσιολογικές σας παρατηρήσεις.

----------


## kioan

> Δηλαδή αν κάποιος λέει τη γνώμη του πρέπει να λέει <μπούρδες>.. Δεν είναι παραποιημένες θεωρίες, είναι πραγματικότητες που υφίστανται.
> Τώρα αν κολλάμε στον τονισμό της λέξης η αν η ενέργεια δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύεται με την δύναμη, είτε αν όταν λέμε συνολική ενέργεια συστήματος και δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τα στάδια, λυπάμαι, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως η Συσκευή ΠΖ ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί!



Ο μόνος ο οποίος έχουμε δει στην παρούσα συζήτηση να μπερδεύει την ενέργεια με την δύναμη είσαι εσύ και εξακολουθείς να τις μπερδεύεις παρά τις εξηγήσεις που δόθηκαν.







> Πήγε δηλ στο ΥΠΕΘΑ με γκαζάκια και μπαταρίες.. Τι άλλο θεε!



Δεν ξέρω με τι πήγε, αλλά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο έφυγε θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογηθεί με γκαζάκια, μπαταρίες και λοιπά τενεκεδάκια από αυτά που μας έχει συνηθίσει στις τηλεοπτικές του εμφανίσεις.

----------


## electron

Και επιμένω....ΓΙΑΤΙ ο κύριος Π.Ζ δεν βγαίνει να απαντήσει άμεσα και αφήνει μόνους τους τους χριστιανούς pap, να προσπαθήσουν να υπερασπιστούν την εφεύρεση, χωρίς ίσως να την έχουν δει με τα ματιά τους να λειτουργεί;;;;; Ας βγει έστω στο δικό του φορουμ και να ενημερώσει για το αν υπάρχει κάτι νεώτερο από το 2015 που μάθαμε ευρέως γι αυτόν.

----------


## leosedf

> Και επιμένω....ΓΙΑΤΙ ο κύριος Π.Ζ δεν βγαίνει να απαντήσει άμεσα και αφήνει μόνους τους τους χριστιανούς pap, να προσπαθήσουν να υπερασπιστούν την εφεύρεση, χωρίς ίσως να την έχουν δει με τα ματιά τους να λειτουργεί;;;;; Ας βγει έστω στο δικό του φορουμ και να ενημερώσει για το αν υπάρχει κάτι νεώτερο από το 2015 που μάθαμε ευρέως γι αυτόν.



Γιατί πολύ απλά την έκανε όπως την έκανε και από τη Νότια Αφρική. Όπως γενικά έκανε τόσο καιρό.

----------


## electron

Έστω Κωνσταντίνε να μας στείλει καμιά καρποσταλ που λέγανε παλιά, να πάψουμε επιτέλους με αυτό το θέμα. Έχει φάει λάχανο ακόμη και το θέμα εξαέρωσης.

----------


## Sot pap

> Ο μόνος ο οποίος έχουμε δει στην παρούσα συζήτηση να μπερδεύει την ενέργεια με την δύναμη είσαι εσύ και εξακολουθείς να τις μπερδεύεις παρά τις εξηγήσεις που δόθηκαν.



Ενώ εσύ περίμενες να δεις καλώδια από το fuel cell..







> Δεν ξέρω με τι πήγε, αλλά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο έφυγε θα μπορούσε να  δικαιολογηθεί με γκαζάκια, μπαταρίες και λοιπά τενεκεδάκια από αυτά που  μας έχει συνηθίσει στις τηλεοπτικές του εμφανίσεις.



Η πιο  σωστή προσέγγιση είναι του Κυριακίδη, #3761, αγνό νεράκι έμπαινε όταν  πιθανότατα υπήρχε ήδη πρόσμιξη στο χώρο ακτινοβόλησης, πέρα του  κράμματος που προστίθετο μετά. 
Αλλά και πάλι η διαδικασία on-off  μέσω συχνοτήτων, έστω χαμηλών,  είναι εξαιρετική.  Εντέλει στην  βιομηχανοποίηση του προϊόντος θα φανεί η επιτυχία η όχι του  εγχειρήματος.

----------


## osek

> Δηλαδή αν κάποιος λέει τη γνώμη του πρέπει να λέει <μπούρδες>.. Δεν είναι παραποιημένες θεωρίες, είναι πραγματικότητες που υφίστανται.



Αν κάποιος πιστεύει πως μια απίθανη συσκευή λειτουργεί, χωρίς καν να την έχει εξετάσει, σημαίνει πολλά για το ποιο ακριβώς είναι το επιστημονικό του κύρος.

Όσο δεν υπάρχουν μετρήσεις, αποτελέσματα, δημοσιεύσεις.... Η γνώμη σας επιστημονικά θα παραμένει στο επίπεδο *μπούρδας*.

Όσα λέτε επιτέλους αποδείξτε τα επιστημονικά σάς παρακαλώ (και σας προκαλώ)! Αλλιώς να πάτε να τα πείτε στους πρόθυμους που θέλουν να σωθούν. Εμείς απαιτούμε αποδείξεις.

Αλήθεια δεν μπορεί να περιμένετε ότι επειδή εσείς λέτε πως δουλεύει, πρέπει και να το πιστέψουμε.... Έλεος πια.

ΥΓ Για τρολλ είστε καταπληκτικός.

----------


## kioan

> Ενώ εσύ περίμενες να δεις καλώδια από το fuel cell..



Ενώ εσύ είδες το fuel cell αυτό καθεαυτό, ε;  :Lol: 

Δεν είπα πως περίμενα να δω καλώδια στο fuel cell, καθώς κατά δήλωσή του ο ΠΖ δεν είχε fuel cell και ούτε μας έδειξε κάτι τέτοιο. 



Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ο σχολιασμός πραγμάτων που υπάρχουν απλώς στην φαντασία σου. Όποιος έχει να πει κάτι σχετικά με το θέμα, δηλαδή κάτι σχετικά με όσα έδειξε ο ΠΖ, έχει καλώς.

----------


## stam1982

Δώστε μας έναν χρονικό ορίζοντα, να ειμαστε με το καλό όλοι εδώ,να δούμε τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Sot pap

> Αν κάποιος πιστεύει πως μια απίθανη συσκευή λειτουργεί, χωρίς καν να την έχει εξετάσει, σημαίνει πολλά για το ποιο ακριβώς είναι το επιστημονικό του κύρος.
> 
> Όσο δεν υπάρχουν μετρήσεις, αποτελέσματα, δημοσιεύσεις.... Η γνώμη σας επιστημονικά θα παραμένει στο επίπεδο *μπούρδας*.
> 
> Όσα λέτε επιτέλους αποδείξτε τα επιστημονικά σάς παρακαλώ (και σας προκαλώ)! Αλλιώς να πάτε να τα πείτε στους πρόθυμους που θέλουν να σωθούν. Εμείς απαιτούμε αποδείξεις.
> 
> Αλήθεια δεν μπορεί να περιμένετε ότι επειδή εσείς λέτε πως δουλεύει, πρέπει και να το πιστέψουμε.... Έλεος πια.
> 
> ΥΓ Για τρολλ είστε καταπληκτικός.



20+ Live video, 50+  καλεσμένοι θετικών επιστημών, εκατοντάδες άλλοι θετικών επιστημών θεατές και έρχεται μια ομάδα από το Internet, που δεν έχει δει ποτέ της fuel cell, δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ποτέ της με οποιαδήποτε κατάλυση και λέει πως αυτό που είδε όλος ο κόσμος ήταν μια απάτη, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΥΠΕΘΑ. 
Άλλο πράγμα, παραποιήσει λεπτομερειών για προστασία εφεύρεσης και άλλο πράγμα η απάτη. 

Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?

----------


## kioan

> 20+ Live video, 50+  καλεσμένοι θετικών επιστημών...



Μπορείς να απαριθμήσεις τους 50+ καλεσμένους θετικών επιστημών βάζοντας δίπλα από τον καθένα και το πεδίο του; Έστω και τους μισούς από αυτούς αρκεί. 

Εάν όχι και εάν δεν έχεις να προσθέσεις κάτι άλλο επί του θέματος, σταμάτα τα offtopic. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## DGeorge

> ...........καταλαβαίνουμε τα στάδια, λυπάμαι, αλλά αυτό ΔΕΝ σημαίνει πως η Συσκευή ΠΖ ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί!
> Πήγε δηλ στο ΥΠΕΘΑ με γκαζάκια και μπαταρίες.. Τι άλλο θεε!
> Σε όλα όσα έχουν αντιπαραβληθεί έχει δωθεί η ανάλογη επεξηγηση. Τωρα αν δεν θέλετε να την ακούσετε, μείνετε στις σημειοσιολογικές σας παρατηρήσεις..............



......Τώρα αν κολλάμε *στον τονισμό της λέξης* η _αν η ενέργεια δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύεται με την δύναμη,_ είτε αν όταν λέμε συνολική ενέργεια συστήματος 

*1)* Ο τονισμός μιας λέξης όντως δεν έχει σημασία... Τουλάχιστον ιδιαίτερη!

Όμως

*2)* Η *Ενέργεια*, επ' ουδενί, δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύεται με την *Δύναμη*!

*3)* Φυσικά το ίδιο ισχύει ότι δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύεται με τη συνολική *Ενέργεια* ενός Συστήματος!

"Σε όλα όσα έχουν αντιπαραβληθεί έχει δωθεί η ανάλογη επεξήγηση" 

Δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να δωθεί ανάλογη επεξήγηση στο μπέρδεμα *Δύναμης* με, οιουδήποτε είδους *Ενέργεια*! 
Στην αυστηρή ορολογία της Φυσικής, δεν θα μπορέσει να υπάρχει επεξήγηση για το μπέρδεμα των δύο αυτών μεγεθών!
Πώς να το κάνουμε; Το 1 θα είναι πάντα 1, και το 10 θα είναι πάντα 10!
Όποια επεξήγηση κι αν μου δωθεί για μπέρδεμα αυτών των δύο αριθμών, θα μου επιτρέψεις, όντως να μην την ακούσω, και να μείνω κι εγώ στις "*σημειοσιολογικές* μου παρατηρήσεις".

Αυτό πάλι το κόκκινο..... "*Σημειοσιολογικές*" τι είναι; Σίγουρα δεν κολλάμε σε τονισμό λέξης, αλλά στη σημασία της! Πρόκειται για "σημασιολογικές/εννοιολογικές" παρατηρήσεις;  Πρόκειται για "σημειολογικές", ή για κάτι τρίτο;..... Άλλο;

Αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα, όταν σου έγραφα για την Αυστηρή Ακρίβεια στην ορολογία της Φυσικής!
Αυτά το λίγα, και ζητώ συγγνώμη αν σε στενοχωρώ!

----------

nikospag (02-11-18)

----------


## nestoras

> 20+ Live video, 50+  καλεσμένοι θετικών επιστημών, εκατοντάδες άλλοι θετικών επιστημών θεατές και έρχεται μια ομάδα από το Internet, που δεν έχει δει ποτέ της fuel cell, δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ποτέ της με οποιαδήποτε κατάλυση και λέει πως αυτό που είδε όλος ο κόσμος ήταν μια απάτη, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΥΠΕΘΑ. 
> Άλλο πράγμα, παραποιήσει λεπτομερειών για προστασία εφεύρεσης και άλλο πράγμα η απάτη. 
> 
> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?



Καλεσμένοι του Μάκη.... Του Μάκη, που το τελευταίο πιασάρικο θέμα που έβγαλε ήταν ο Κορκολής...
Τι να πω κύριε Παπαδέλο, ή είστε τόσο ευκολόπιστος ή είστε τόσο άσχετος. Ένα από τα δυο συμβαίνει γιατί από επιστημονικές απόψεις πάσχετε αρκετά και απέχετε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ από την πραγματικότητα.

Μην προσπαθείτε να υποβαθμίσετε την επιστημονική άποψη που ακούγεται από εδώ μέσα. Θεωρείτε ότι τα άτομα που σας γράφουν είναι τυχαία από το καφενείο χωρίς πτυχία και χωρίς σπουδές; Δεν άκουσα κανέναν σοβαρό επιστήμονα να τεκμηριώσει ή να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα του ΠΖ. Ότι "επιστημονικότερο" έχει ακουστεί από εσάς ήταν η δυική φύση των ηλεκτρωνίων, η κβαντομηχανική, το φαινόμενο της σήραγγας, η θεωρίων των χορδών και όλες τις όμορφες λέξεις που μπορέσατε να ανακαλύψετε στο διαδικτυο αναζητώντας δικαιολογίες και ανυπόστατους τρόπους για να υποστηρίξετε την απάτη που λέγεται "εφεύρεση που λύνει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του κόσμου".

Συγκεντρωθείτε στα στοιχεία των εκπομπών και των βίντεο και αφήστε τις ιστορίες συνομωσίας, την υψηλού επιπέδου φυσική και τα πολλά λόγια. Πραγματικά δεν σας ταιριάζει μιας και οι γνώσεις σας "μπάζουν" από παντού. Ούτε στην ηλεκτρονική έχετε το κατάλληλο επίπεδο, ούτε στη Φυσική, ούτε στη Χημεία, ούτε στην ενέργεια. Το θεωρώ το λιγότερο καραγκιοζιλίκι από κάποιον που αυτοαποκαλείται Μηχανικός με Δίπλωμα να παρατάσσει ασυναρτησίες μαζεμένες από το διαδίκτυο και να νομίζει οτι ανακάλυψε τον τροχό ή ότι έσπασε την ΑΔΕ βάζοντας σε λειτουργία 5 σκουριασμένα παλιοσίδερα, μερικά μέτρα αλουμινοταινίας, κανά δυο κομμάτια σύρμα και 6 στραβωμένα σωληνάκια.

Σχολιάστε επί του θέματος τις συσκευές που μας παρουσίασε ο ΠΖ, βάλτε το χέρι στην καρδιά και πείτε μας αν ήταν απάτη ή όχι. Κατά βάθος τη γνωρίζετε την απάντηση (αν έχετε τα Πτυχία που υποστηρίζετε και δεν είστε κάποιος "μάγκας" του διαδικτύου που ανακάλυψε το google κι έγινε γιατρός).

Αναρτήστε κάπου τις αρχές λειτουργίας της συσκευής, χωρίς νούμερα, χωρίς συχνότητες και χωρίς πληροφορίες που θα μπορούσαν να προδόσουν το μυστικό σας. Ξέρετε ότι αυτό δε μπορεί να γίνει κι όχι για λόγους μυστικότητας αλλά πολύ απλά επειδή ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΗ και ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΤΥΠΙΑ μέσα στα παλιοχάρβαλα που μας παρουσιάσε ο ΠΖ.

----------

kioan (02-11-18), 

nick1974 (02-11-18), 

VaselPi (04-11-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σχολιάζω αυτό που βλέπω.
> Σωστά θολό νεράκι είναι. *Το έβαλαν σε κεραία 5V φαντάζομαι και πολλών mA.* Ο λόγος είναι πως έγινε λογικά για λόγους επιδειξης. Στο νερό ίσως είχε κάποιο υπεροξείδιο.



Και θεωρείς ότι ήταν απαραίτητος ο "ντουλαπίσιος μετασχηματιστής" (στο τελευταίο βίντεο ) για μια τροφοδοσία 0,35W? (Ξέρω ξέρω το παραπανίσιο της ενέργειας μετασχηματιστή δεν μετράει γιατί προέρχεται από αρνητικές μη μετρήσιμες κβαντικές σήραγγες ) . :Lol:

----------

nick1974 (02-11-18)

----------


## nestoras

> Και θεωρείς ότι ήταν απαραίτητος ο "ντουλαπίσιος μετασχηματιστής" (στο τελευταίο βίντεο ) για μια τροφοδοσία 0,35W? (Ξέρω ξέρω το παραπανίσιο της ενέργειας μετασχηματιστή δεν μετράει γιατί προέρχεται από αρνητικές μη μετρήσιμες κβαντικές σήραγγες ) .



Πετρο ειχα κανει την ιδια παρατηρηση. Ο σκουριασμενος Μ/Σ πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 200W και μπορει ανετα να σηκωσει ενα δραπανο 600W εν κενω λειτουργια οπως μας εδειξε ο ΠΖ (περιπου 20-30W - αλλο παραμυθι αυτο που νομιζε οτι τραβαει 600W γυρνωντας το στον αερα).

----------


## Sot pap

> Και θεωρείς ότι ήταν απαραίτητος ο "ντουλαπίσιος μετασχηματιστής" (στο τελευταίο βίντεο ) για μια τροφοδοσία 0,35W? (Ξέρω ξέρω το παραπανίσιο της ενέργειας μετασχηματιστή δεν μετράει γιατί προέρχεται από αρνητικές μη μετρήσιμες κβαντικές σήραγγες ) .



Ο μετασχηματιστής (αντιστροφέας σωστότερα), inverter,  έρχεται μετά το fuel cell για να μετατρέψει το συνεχές της κυψέλης σε εναλασσόμενο.
Τα 0,35W εχει πει ο ΠΖ πολλαπλώς τα παίρνει από οξειδοαναγωγή ( έχει 2 ηλεκτροδία - μαγνησιου προφανὠς- έτσι όταν μπαίνει το νερό να δημιούργει τη σχετικά μικρή τάση με ένα διακοπτάκι on off). 
Διακρίνω μια δυσκολία στην κατανοήση της  σειράς λειτουργία της συσκευής. Μην αγχωνεσαι, δεν θα σε κρίνω όπως με κρίνουν οι συνοδοιπόροι σου.

----------


## nestoras

> Ο μετασχηματιστής (αντιστροφέας σωστότερα), inverter,  έρχεται μετά το fuel cell για να μετατρέψει το συνεχές της κυψέλης σε εναλασσόμενο.
> Τα 0,35W εχει πει ο ΠΖ πολλαπλώς τα παίρνει από οξειδοαναγωγή ( έχει 2 ηλεκτροδία - μαγνησιου προφανα½*ς- έτσι όταν μπαίνει το νερό να δημιούργει τη σχετικά μικρή τάση με ένα διακοπτάκι on off). 
> Διακρίνω μια δυσκολία στην κατανοήση της  σειράς λειτουργία της συσκευής. Μην αγχωνεσαι, δεν θα σε κρίνω όπως με κρίνουν οι συνοδοιπόροι σου.



Οχι κυριε Παπδελο, ο Πετρος προφανως εννοει τον μεγαλο Μ/Σ που βρισκεται στην εισοδο του κυκλωματος και η ευλογη απορια του (καθως και πολλων αλλων)  ειναι γιατι χρειαζεται ενας τοσο μεγαλος Μ/Σ αφου το συστημα απαιτει ΜΟΝΟ 350mW ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας;

Πραγματικα, ο Πετρος γνωριζει παρα πολυ καλα τη διαφορα του Μ/Σ απο τον inverter (σε αντιθεση με εσας).

----------


## Sot pap

> Καλεσμένοι του Μάκη.... Του Μάκη, που το τελευταίο πιασάρικο θέμα που έβγαλε ήταν ο Κορκολής...
> Τι να πω κύριε Παπαδέλο, ή είστε τόσο ευκολόπιστος ή είστε τόσο άσχετος.  Ένα από τα δυο συμβαίνει γιατί από επιστημονικές απόψεις πάσχετε αρκετά  και απέχετε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ από την πραγματικότητα.



Σχετικά με τον Μάκη.. σίγουρα δεν έχει και την καλύτερη φήμη, ειδικά μετά τον Σώρρα, αλλά εστιάζω στην παρουσία της εφαρμογής. 
Σχετικά με το ποιός πάσχει επιστημονικά, Το ίδιο θα έλεγα για πολλούς από εσάς, οι οποίοι είναι όμως καλοί στους ορισμούς. 




> Μην προσπαθείτε να υποβαθμίσετε την επιστημονική άποψη που ακούγεται από  εδώ μέσα. Θεωρείτε ότι τα άτομα που σας γράφουν είναι τυχαία από το  καφενείο χωρίς πτυχία και χωρίς σπουδές; Δεν άκουσα κανέναν σοβαρό  επιστήμονα να τεκμηριώσει ή να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα του ΠΖ.  Ότι "επιστημονικότερο" έχει ακουστεί από εσάς ήταν η δυική φύση των  ηλεκτρωνίων, η κβαντομηχανική, το φαινόμενο της σήραγγας, η θεωρίων των  χορδών και όλες τις όμορφες λέξεις που μπορέσατε να ανακαλύψετε στο  διαδικτυο αναζητώντας δικαιολογίες και ανυπόστατους τρόπους για να  υποστηρίξετε την απάτη που λέγεται "εφεύρεση που λύνει το ενεργειακό  πρόβλημα του κόσμου".



Πολλά άτομα εδώ φέρουν αΌποψη για τομείς  που δεν γνωρίζουν και δεν προσπαθούν ΚΑΝ να προσεγγίσουν μέσω της  αμφισβήτησης, παρά εξαπολύουν κατηγορίες. Συμπεριφορά όχλου δεν θυμίζει;
Σχετικά  αν λύνει η όχι το ενεργειακό του πλανήτη έχω απαντήσει πολλαπλώς πως  έχει να κάνει με την οικονομία κλίμακος που θα και αν επιτευχθει. 




> Συγκεντρωθείτε στα στοιχεία των εκπομπών και των βίντεο και αφήστε τις  ιστορίες συνομωσίας, την υψηλού επιπέδου φυσική και τα πολλά λόγια.  Πραγματικά δεν σας ταιριάζει μιας και οι γνώσεις σας "μπάζουν" από  παντού. Ούτε στην ηλεκτρονική έχετε το κατάλληλο επίπεδο, ούτε στη  Φυσική, ούτε στη Χημεία, ούτε στην ενέργεια. Το θεωρώ το λιγότερο  καραγκιοζιλίκι από κάποιον που αυτοαποκαλείται Μηχανικός με Δίπλωμα να  παρατάσσει ασυναρτησίες μαζεμένες από το διαδίκτυο και να νομίζει οτι  ανακάλυψε τον τροχό ή ότι έσπασε την ΑΔΕ βάζοντας σε λειτουργία 5  σκουριασμένα παλιοσίδερα, μερικά μέτρα αλουμινοταινίας, κανά δυο  κομμάτια σύρμα και 6 στραβωμένα σωληνάκια.



Άλλο και τούτο.. ακούσατε θεωρία συνωμοσίας από εμένα? ο ΠΖ δεν είπε πως σπαει την ΑΔΕ.. Το ίδιο λέω κι εγώ για ένα σύστημα.
Από ασυναρτήσιες εδώ μέσα ακούμε από πολλούς με διπλώματα ηλεκτρονικής, σίγουρα δεν είναι θέμα προς ανταγωνισμό. 




> Σχολιάστε επί του θέματος τις συσκευές που μας παρουσίασε ο ΠΖ, βάλτε το  χέρι στην καρδιά και πείτε μας αν ήταν απάτη ή όχι. Κατά βάθος τη  γνωρίζετε την απάντηση (αν έχετε τα Πτυχία που υποστηρίζετε και δεν  είστε κάποιος "μάγκας" του διαδικτύου που ανακάλυψε το google κι έγινε  γιατρός).
> .



Αυτό δεν κάνω?
Δεν έχω μιλήσει για κατάλυση μέσω κολλοειδή άργυρου με  πιθανές (αργυλικές) προσμίξεις και (μετά την παρέμβαση κυριακίδη στο  θολωμένο νερό) ίσως ανθρακικό ασβέστιο επιστρωμένη
στην δεξαμενή (που  δεν φαίνεται λόγω ίδιου χρώματος με την δεξαμενή) ώστε όταν πέφτει το  κολλειδές με τις προσμίξεις  στο νερό να ξεκινά η κατάλυση με ελάχιστη  συχνότητα. 
Το ζήτημα είναι στην οικονομία κλίμακος της εφαρμογής.

----------


## Sot pap

> Οχι κυριε Παπδελο, ο Πετρος προφανως εννοει τον μεγαλο Μ/Σ που βρισκεται στην εισοδο του κυκλωματος και η ευλογη απορια του (καθως και πολλων αλλων)  ειναι γιατι χρειαζεται ενας τοσο μεγαλος Μ/Σ αφου το συστημα απαιτει ΜΟΝΟ 350mW ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας;
> 
> Πραγματικα, ο Πετρος γνωριζει παρα πολυ καλα τη διαφορα του Μ/Σ απο τον inverter (σε αντιθεση με εσας).



Καλά από την Μια αναφέρεις πως ο Μ/Σ σηκώνει δράπανο και από την άλλη ότι χρησιμοποιείται για την αρχική ισχύ των 0,35W στον αρχικό ταλαντωτη..
Να σε κρινω όπως οι συνοιδοιπόροι σου?

----------


## nick1974

> Ο μετασχηματιστής (αντιστροφέας σωστότερα), inverter.




ελα παππου να σου δειξω που το χει η γιαγια...  (και η παπαρδελια απαντηση : στον κολο το χει! )

ξερεις που ακριβως μπηκες?
αν δεν εισαι σε θεση να ξεχωρισεις ενα μετασχηματιστη απο ενα inverter ειναι γιατι απλα ουτε αυτα τα κατεχεις (οπως και τιποτα αλλο απ οσα εχεις αραδιασει) αυτο ομως δεν ισχυει σε κυκλο ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## osek

> 20+ Live video, 50+  καλεσμένοι θετικών επιστημών, εκατοντάδες άλλοι θετικών επιστημών θεατές



Μια ρημάδα δημοσίευση σε επιστημονικό περιοδικό, υπάρχει; Επιτέλους πια αφήστε τις τηλε-μπούρδες!!





> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?



Εσείς μήπως; Που δεν έχετε αγγίξει *καν* την συσκευή και θεωρείτε ντε φάκτο ότι δουλεύει; 
Απέδειξε κανείς πειραματικά ΚΑΙ επιστημονικά ότι δουλεύει; Πότε και πού; 

Θέλετε με την παραφιλολογία σας να κάνετε το άσπρο μαύρο; Εδώ δεν σας παίρνει. 
Αποσυρθείτε διακριτικά μπας και διασώσετε κάποια ....αξιοπρέπεια;
Όταν έχετε κάτι πραγματικό ΚΑΙ επιστημονικό να μας το τρίψετε στην μούρη.

Να σας το θέσω ακόμη πιο ορθά κοφτά; Μέχρι να φέρετε κάτι που άπτεται της επιστημονικής μεθόδου*, δεν μπορούμε να σας πάρουμε στα σοβαρά!



*αναρωτιέμαι, γνωρίζετε τι είναι η επιστημονική μέθοδος; Διότι αν γνωρίζετε, συμμετέχετε συνειδητά στην εξαπάτηση.

----------

nick1974 (02-11-18)

----------


## nick1974

> .
> 
> Να σας το θέσω ακόμη πιο ορθά κοφτά; Μέχρι να φέρετε κάτι που άπτεται της επιστημονικής μεθόδου*, δεν μπορούμε να σας πάρουμε στα σοβαρά!
> .



μπορουμε ομως να τον παρουμε στο ψιλο 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Καλά από την Μια αναφέρεις πως ο Μ/Σ σηκώνει δράπανο και από την άλλη ότι χρησιμοποιείται για την αρχική ισχύ των 0,35W στον αρχικό ταλαντωτη..
> Να σε κρινω όπως οι συνοιδοιπόροι σου?



Για ποιο λογο υπαρχει ενας τοσο μεγαλος Μ/Σ στην εφευρεση κυριε Παπδελο; Μην κανετε οτι δεν καταλαβαινετε που το παμε. Δεν υπαρχουν ουτε ταλαντωτες ουτε παπαριτσες. Ολο το κυκλωμα τροφοδοτειται (μαζι με το δραπανο) απο τον Μ/Σ.

----------


## osek

> έρχεται μια ομάδα από το Internet, που δεν έχει δει ποτέ της fuel cell, δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ποτέ της με οποιαδήποτε κατάλυση και λέει πως αυτό που είδε όλος ο κόσμος ήταν μια απάτη



Άντε καιρός είναι να ειπωθεί πως το hlektronika.gr ευθύνεται που έχει εξαφανιστεί ο ΠΖ. Του έκανε σαμποτάζ το φόρουμ; Που είναι χαμένος τόσο καιρό; Πως πάει η παροχή ενέργειας προς ολόκληρο στούντιο; 

Φυσικά και είναι απάτη. Αλλά όχι επειδή το λέει ο άλφα ή ο βήτα.... Αλλά επειδή δεν αποδεικνύει _επιστημονικά_ ο εφευρέτης την λειτουργικότητά της!

----------


## nepomuk

> Σχετικά  αν λύνει η όχι το ενεργειακό του πλανήτη έχω απαντήσει πολλαπλώς πως  έχει να κάνει με την οικονομία κλίμακος που θα και αν επιτευχθει.




Σωτηρη οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι εσυ ειδικα  εισαι λιαν προσγειωμενος ,οσον αφορα  τα οικονομικα - εμπορικα ΠΖ.
Η συσκευη παρουσιαστηκε ως  απελευθερωτρια απο τα  δικτυα  , ο Παπ  και τοσοι αλλοι βλεπουν απεξαρτηση , 
ο δε  Μακης  καλα εεε το τερματισε  .. σχεδον  τσαμπα ρευμα  απο το νερο .

Γνωριζεις πολυ καλα  οτι τα  δικτυα  στον τριτο  και τεταρτο κοσμο  ειναι παντελως ανεπαρκη ,οταν δεν υφιστανται καν 
Ας κοστιζει και κατι παραπανω  η αρκετα περισσοτερα  η ηλεκτροπαραγωγη ΠΖ  ,απ οτι με  συμβατικα καυσιμα 
Οχι μονο δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος  ,  μακαρι  ....   αμην και ποτε   ...

Αυτος  δεν ειναι λογος  δηλ η καθυστερηση  και η δυστοκια  απο πλευρας  πζ για να  εχει κολλησει  η βελονα εδω και χρονια .
Ας μην ξεχναμε  τη  καμαριλα , την ιντριγκα , τις  μηχανοραφιες, τη  μυστικοπαθεια   και  τοσα αλλα  απο πλευρας  στενων συνεργατων του
ερευνητη . Πχ  δες  Κουρκουλη  Αντωνη που προσπαθησε να τον εγκυκλοπαιδισει  πολυ πριν την ωρα του για  να  γελοιοποιηθει πληρως.
Τα βλεπει αυτα ο κοσμος  ,ο απλος κοσμος .

Προφανως  δεν εισαι  ο αρμοδιος η υπευθυνος  για  ολα  αυτα , αν  σε ρωταγα ομως  πως  βλεπεις να προχωραει αυτη η ιστορια ;
Η συνεργασια  δεν ειναι απαραιτητη με εναν  μεγαλο  παικτη  με  παρουσια  σε πολλους  βιομ/κους κλαδους ; 
Γιατι ντε και καλα  να πουλησει ο παπους   ;  Γιατι   απαξαπαντος  πρεπει  να κανει μονος του ολο το  R&D ?

 Ολες αυτες οι απλες σκεψεις  , χωρις  σχεδον καμμια γνωση απο φυσικες επιστημες  , δειχνουν ΑΠΑΤΗ!
Αυτο   τλχ  δειχνει οτι ετσι θελει να  φαινεται   και η πλευρα ΠΖ .
Αντικειμενικα  δηλ   εδω του αποδιδουν  αυτο που ο ιδιος  επιθυμει προς το παρον .

Στο φιναλε αν δεν ειναι ετσι  , ας  στραφει με  αγωγη  για  προσβολη της  προσωπικοτητας του 
και για   διαφυγοντα  κερδη  , πχ   χαλασε  η δουλεια  με  την   Bosch  ενεκα   των ασπονδων 
ηλεκτρονικων συναδελφων του .  

Και εις  αλλα  με  υγεια   για  ολους .

----------


## kioan

> Διακρίνω μια δυσκολία στην κατανοήση της σειράς λειτουργία της συσκευής. Μην αγχωνεσαι, δεν θα σε κρίνω όπως με κρίνουν οι συνοδοιπόροι σου.



Διαφώτισε μας λοιπόν! 
Διότι αρκετές φορές έως τώρα ζητήθηκε ένα block διάγραμμα της συσκευής ή προτάθηκε ένα ενδεικτικό βάσει των όσων είχαμε καταλάβει, αλλά εκεί αποφεύγετε τον σχολιασμό.






> Πολλά άτομα εδώ φέρουν άποψη για τομείς που δεν γνωρίζουν και δεν προσπαθούν ΚΑΝ να προσεγγίσουν μέσω της αμφισβήτησης, παρά εξαπολύουν κατηγορίες. Συμπεριφορά όχλου δεν θυμίζει;



Όταν έρχεσαι σε ένα forum με νοήμονα όντα και π.χ. επιμένεις πεισματικά για κάτι που θα γνώριζε και παιδί γυμνασίου, όχι, δεν είναι συμπεριφορά όχλου οι μαζικές απαντήσεις που δέχεσαι και οι οποίες σου εξηγούν το λάθος σου. 
Όταν βγάζεις αυθαίρετα δικά σου συμπεράσματα για φυσικά φαινόμενα, αυτό που βλέπεις απέναντί σου και το ερμηνεύεις ως όχλο είναι αυτό που οι ερευνητές ονομάζουν peer review και είναι δική σου υποχρέωση να στηρίξεις την άποψή σου με επιχειρήματα.



Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, όταν είσαι έτοιμος, απαρίθμησε μας και τους 50+ καλεσμένους θετικών επιστημών που συμφωνούν με τον ΠΖ.

----------

nick1974 (02-11-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Διακρίνω μια δυσκολία στην κατανοήση της  σειράς λειτουργία της συσκευής. Μην αγχωνεσαι, δεν θα σε κρίνω όπως με κρίνουν οι συνοδοιπόροι σου.



Δεν είμαι από εκείνους τους ψευτόμαγκες που "βρίζουν" μόνο όταν έχουν παρουσία τους "συνοδοιπόρους " , σου κάνω ερωτήσεις όπως αν βρισκόμαστε οι 2 .
Για να μην γεμίζουμε σελίδες θεωρώ σημαντικό να μας πεις αυτήν την σειρά όπως εσύ την αντιλαμβάνεσαι , έστω και με εικόνες . Αλλά θα τα γράψεις προσεκτικά και θα μείνει ως σημείο αναφοράς μη αναστρέψιμο στο νήμα που θα απαντηθεί .

----------


## Sot pap

> Για ποιο λογο υπαρχει ενας τοσο μεγαλος Μ/Σ στην εφευρεση κυριε Παπδελο; Μην κανετε οτι δεν καταλαβαινετε που το παμε. Δεν υπαρχουν ουτε ταλαντωτες ουτε παπαριτσες. Ολο το κυκλωμα τροφοδοτειται (μαζι με το δραπανο) απο τον Μ/Σ.



O inverter του κυκλώματος υπάρχει μετά το fuel cell. O σκοπός του είναι να μετατρέπει το συνεχές από τις μεμβράνες σε εναλλασόμενο.
Ολα τα fuel cell συνδεδεμένα σε εναλλασόμενη κατανάλωση κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο συνδέονται.
Γιατί ειναι τόσο τεράστιος??

Γιατί είναι κατασκευή ΠΖ δεκαετίας του 80! Ναι έχει πάρει και πατέντα γι αυτό όπως έχει αναφέρει. Αλλά απλά.. τον πρόλαβαν οι γερμανοί κινέζοι κλπ  που τα κατασκευάζουν σε ελάχιστες διαστάσεις πλέον. 

Δεν το χρησιμοποιεί αυτό να παίρνει ρεύμα από το δίκτυο και να παράγει την κάθε ταλάντωση, και την κατανάλωση. Είναι φως φανάρι αν έκανε τέτοιο πράγμα..

----------


## leosedf

Τέλος πάντων για να τελειώνουμε με το θέμα.

Η δώστε στοιχεία στον κόσμο η απλά κόψτε τις παπαριές αποπροσανατολισμού του τύπου "νομίζω δουλεύει έτσι η αλλιώς". Δεν γνωρίζετε την τύφλα σας από βασικά πράγματα και έχει αποδειχθεί εδώ και πολλά ποστ ότι είστε ΑΕΡΙΤΖΗΣ. Οπότε αν θέλετε να πείσετε εμάς και τον υπόλοιπο επιστημονικό κόσμο φωνάξτε τον ζωγράφο η πείτε του έστω να δώσει στοιχεία (αν και νομίζω εκείνος είναι χειρότερος αεριτζής από εσάς). Αλλά ξέρουμε και εμείς και εσείς ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ, ο μουστάκιας την έκανε και αρνείστε να το πιστέψετε όπως κάνουν οι δήθεν πεταμένοι οπαδοί του.

Οπότε όλες αυτές οι θεωρίες του κώλου κομμένες. Η παρουσιάστε στοιχεία η απλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος τόσο καιρό να μας σπάτε τα τέτοια με όλες αυτές τις αερολογίες και τούβλα που έχετε πετάξει εδώ, ειλικρινά όποιος διαβάζει αυτά που γράψατε σας κοροϊδεύει. Σας φτύνουν και λέτε "ψιχαλίζει σήμερα"

----------

kioan (02-11-18)

----------


## Sot pap

> Δεν είμαι από εκείνους τους ψευτόμαγκες που "βρίζουν" μόνο όταν έχουν παρουσία τους "συνοδοιπόρους " , σου κάνω ερωτήσεις όπως αν βρισκόμαστε οι 2 .
> Για να μην γεμίζουμε σελίδες θεωρώ σημαντικό να μας πεις αυτήν την σειρά όπως εσύ την αντιλαμβάνεσαι , έστω και με εικόνες . Αλλά θα τα γράψεις προσεκτικά και θα μείνει ως σημείο αναφοράς μη αναστρέψιμο στο νήμα που θα απαντηθεί .



0,35W κυματικός ταλαντώτης----> Δοχείο ακτινοβόλησης----> νερό με κολλοειδή , αργυλικά κλπ προσμίξεις----> παραγωγή υδρόγονου και οξυγονου----> όδευση υδρογόνου και οξυγονου στο fuel cell μέσω κυμματοδηγών------> ανταλλαγή ιόντων στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες -------> μεταφορά διαφοράς δυναμικού μέσω
αερίων παροχής -------> Διαφορά δυναμικού σε πλάκετα στην βάση-------> ανόρθωση και έξοδο DC--------> συνδεση inverter μετατροπή σε ac--- > κατανάλωση ac.

----------


## leosedf

> 0,35W κυματικός ταλαντώτης----> Δοχείο ακτινοβόλησης----> νερό με κολλοειδή , αργυλικά κλπ προσμίξεις----> παραγωγή υδρόγονου και οξυγονου----> όδευση υδρογόνου και οξυγονου στο fuel cell μέσω κυμματοδηγών------> ανταλλαγή ιόντων στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες -------> μεταφορά διαφοράς δυναμικού μέσω
> αερίων παροχής -------> Διαφορά δυναμικού σε πλάκετα στην βάση-------> ανόρθωση και έξοδο DC--------> συνδεση inverter μετατροπή σε ac--- > κατανάλωση ac.



Αυτά που λένε κύριε Σωτήρη βασίζονται κάπου η είναι τυχαίες φαντασιώσεις ενός μεσήλικα στο facebook που ασχολείται με πυραμίδες και με τη φανταστική διάσωση της γης? Όπως οι φίλοι σας.

----------


## nick1974

με τις ταλαντωσεις πρεπει να το χει παντως


παντως μας ειπε τη σημερινη του αποψη για το πως λειτουργει ο γκαζοτενεκες. αυριο θα λεει αλλα βεβαια

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

> Είχαμε τον ταβερνιάρη, ήρθε και ο Μπάρκουλης!



Ναι πες ότι θες αλλά χωρίς να έχεις απαντήσει σε κάτι ουσιαστικό είναι και εσένα μετρημένες οι μέρες σου εδώ σαν τον φούρναρη που ψάχνει επενδυτές στο ιντερνετ.
Εύκολα ο οποιοσδήποτε μόλις διαβάσει καταλαβαίνει τι έχετε πει η τι δεν έχετε πει.

----------


## leosedf

> με τις ταλαντωσεις πρεπει να το χει παντως
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




..................

----------

DGeorge (03-11-18), 

nick1974 (02-11-18)

----------


## nick1974

αυτες τις ταλαντωσεις ελεγα...
...και μετα μεσα απο κβαντικη σηραγγα  κατεβαζει τις αποψαρες του

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Ας βάλω κι εγώ μερικά offtopic (kioan μη βαρας) για να ευθυμήσουμε λίγο.

----------

DGeorge (03-11-18)

----------


## nick1974

> 0,35W κυματικός ταλαντώτης----> Δοχείο ακτινοβόλησης----> νερό με κολλοειδή , αργυλικά κλπ προσμίξεις----> παραγωγή υδρόγονου και οξυγονου----> όδευση υδρογόνου και οξυγονου στο fuel cell μέσω κυμματοδηγών------> ανταλλαγή ιόντων στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες -------> μεταφορά διαφοράς δυναμικού μέσω
> αερίων παροχής -------> Διαφορά δυναμικού σε πλάκετα στην βάση-------> ανόρθωση και έξοδο DC--------> συνδεση inverter μετατροπή σε ac--- > κατανάλωση ac.



ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?

ΟΙ ΚΥΜΑΤΟΔΗΓΟΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ.... ...ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ!!!!!!

φανταζομαι κυρ παπαρδελο αυτες ειναι οι αποψεις σου..
Γαμάτες! εχεις κι αλλες τετοιες?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

nestoras (03-11-18)

----------


## leosedf

Μέχρι να πάρουμε και μια απόδειξη από κάποιον είναι τα μόνα που ισχύουν.




Ο Γιωργάκης θα βγάζει αφρούς.

----------

DGeorge (03-11-18)

----------


## kioan

> 0,35W κυματικός ταλαντώτης----> Δοχείο ακτινοβόλησης----> *νερό με κολλοειδή , αργυλικά κλπ προσμίξεις*----> παραγωγή υδρόγονου και οξυγονου----> *όδευση υδρογόνου και οξυγονου στο fuel cell μέσω κυμματοδηγών*------> ανταλλαγή ιόντων στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες -------> μεταφορά διαφοράς δυναμικού μέσω
> αερίων παροχής -------> Διαφορά δυναμικού σε πλάκετα στην βάση-------> ανόρθωση και έξοδο DC--------> _συνδεση inverter μετατροπή σε ac_--- > κατανάλωση ac.



Ας ξεκινήσουμε με τα πιο κραυγαλέα, που τα έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, αλλά επιμένεις να εθελοτυφλείς.


_νερό με κολλοειδή , αργυλικά κλπ προσμίξεις_
Νερό με κολλοειδή ή προσμίξεις δεν υπάρχει. Ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ επιμένει πως βάζει καθαρό νερό. Όπως λέει ο ίδιος: _"Είναι απλό νερό. Δεν έχει μέσα οξύ ή κάτι άλλο."_


_όδευση υδρογόνου και οξυγονου στο fuel cell μέσω κυμματοδηγών
_Σχετικά με τους κυματοδηγούς σου έχω ξαναεξηγήσει:

τα σημεία στα οποία ο ΠΖ είχε τους κυματοδηγούς, δεν είχαν σχέση με τα σημεία όπου παραγόταν το υδρογόνο ούτε με τα fuel cellsοι κυματοδηγοί που έδειξε δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις συχνότητες που είπεοι κυματοδηγοί που έδειχνε ήταν είτε πολύ χαλαρά βιδωμένοι, είτε εντελώς ασύνδετοι. Όχι ραδιοκύματα, αλλά ούτε και το οποιοδήποτε ρευστό θα μπορούσε να παραμείνει εντός τους.


_συνδεση inverter μετατροπή σε ac_
Όπως έχει εξηγηθεί και στο παρελθόν, στις διαστάσεις της συσκευής που έδειξε ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ δεν μπορεί να χωράει inverter της ισχύος που υποτίθεται πως μας δείχνει.

----------


## Thansavv

> 0,35W κυματικός ταλαντώτης----> Δοχείο ακτινοβόλησης----> νερό με κολλοειδή , αργυλικά κλπ προσμίξεις----> παραγωγή υδρόγονου και οξυγονου----> όδευση υδρογόνου και οξυγονου στο fuel cell μέσω κυμματοδηγών------> *ανταλλαγή ιόντων στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες -------> μεταφορά διαφοράς δυναμικού μέσω
> αερίων παροχής -------> Διαφορά δυναμικού σε πλάκετα στην βάση*-------> ανόρθωση και έξοδο DC--------> συνδεση inverter μετατροπή σε ac--- > κατανάλωση ac.



Σωτήρη μήπως ξέρεις πως γίνεται η "μεταφορά διαφοράς δυναμικού μέσω αερίων παροχής" στα δύο καλώδια που είναι η συνεχής τάση *+ και -*  *(δυο καλώδια)?
Έχω δει να κάνουν και τα πεντάευρα πενηντάευρα. Αυτό πως γίνεται? (Το ανάποδο το ξέρω!)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> 0,35W κυματικός ταλαντώτης----> Δοχείο ακτινοβόλησης----> νερό με κολλοειδή , αργυλικά κλπ προσμίξεις----> παραγωγή υδρόγονου και οξυγονου----> όδευση υδρογόνου και οξυγονου στο fuel cell μέσω κυμματοδηγών------> ανταλλαγή ιόντων στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες -------> μεταφορά διαφοράς δυναμικού μέσω
> αερίων παροχής -------> Διαφορά δυναμικού σε πλάκετα στην βάση-------> ανόρθωση και έξοδο DC--------> συνδεση inverter μετατροπή σε ac--- > κατανάλωση ac.




Μετά από τόσες αναρτήσεις θα έπρεπε να είχες μάθει να ξεχωρίζεις τον *άργυρ*ο από τον *άργιλο* και από το *αργίλιο*. Ούτε αυτό κατάφερες.

Αυτό με τους *κυματοδηγούς* είναι ανεπανάληπτο, το σχολιασε άλλος.

Να προσθέσω και την σύγχυση που έχεις σε σχέση με τις έννοιες *δύναμη, έργο, ενέργεια, ισχύς* (και *ροπή*, βάζω εγώ).

Είναι προφανές ότι δεν έχεις σχέση με το αντικείμενο. Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοθαυμάσω. Την (ομολογουμένως καταπληκτική) ικανότητά σου να επιννοείς επιστημονικοφανείς αρλούμπες για να συντηρείς μια καταδικασμένη άποψη, ή την υπομονή των μελών του φόρουμ να σου απαντήσουν με επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα.

Το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει προ πολλού από το πεδίο των φυσικών επιστημών και της τεχνολογίας και κινείται μάλλον προς τις ανθρωπιστικές (αυτό *δεν* είναι αιχμή για το πρόσωπό σου).

----------


## nestoras

> O inverter του κυκλώματος υπάρχει μετά το fuel cell. O σκοπός του είναι να μετατρέπει το συνεχές από τις μεμβράνες σε εναλλασόμενο.
> Ολα τα fuel cell συνδεδεμένα σε εναλλασόμενη κατανάλωση κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο συνδέονται.
> Γιατί ειναι τόσο τεράστιος??
> 
> Γιατί είναι κατασκευή ΠΖ δεκαετίας του 80! Ναι έχει πάρει και πατέντα γι αυτό όπως έχει αναφέρει. Αλλά απλά.. τον πρόλαβαν οι γερμανοί κινέζοι κλπ  που τα κατασκευάζουν σε ελάχιστες διαστάσεις πλέον. 
> 
> Δεν το χρησιμοποιεί αυτό να παίρνει ρεύμα από το δίκτυο και να παράγει την κάθε ταλάντωση, και την κατανάλωση. Είναι φως φανάρι αν έκανε τέτοιο πράγμα..



Ειστε σιγουρος οτι γνωριζετε τη διαφορα Μ/Σ και inverter???????

Αλλο ρωταω αλλο απαντατε.
Ο τυπος στην αρχη βαζει στην πριζα ενας τεραστιο Μ/Σ 200W. Τερμα αριστερα στη σανιδα. Ο inverter ειναι στη βαθμιδα εξοδου και ειναι το τελευταιο που μας απασχολει εδω μεσα.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> .....πχ   χαλασε  η δουλεια  με  την   Bosch  ενεκα   των ασπονδων 
> ηλεκτρονικων συναδελφων του



Ναι, βεβαίως. Η Bosch κλείνει τις δουλειές της διαβάζοντας τα διάφορα ανά τον κόσμο φόρα.

Ά, να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο.  

Δεν σε βολεύει ο κειμενογράφος του φόρουμ; *Γιατί όλες οι αναρτήσεις σου (στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα) είναι γραμμένες αλλού;
* 
Η μήπως τις παίρνεις έτοιμες;

----------

nick1974 (02-11-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Ναι, βεβαίως. Η Bosch κλείνει τις δουλειές της διαβάζοντας τα διάφορα ανά τον κόσμο φόρα.
> 
> Ά, να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο.  
> 
> Δεν σε βολεύει ο κειμενογράφος του φόρουμ; *Γιατί όλες οι αναρτήσεις σου (στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα) είναι γραμμένες αλλού;
> * 
> Η μήπως τις παίρνεις έτοιμες;





Οπως  και τωρα  παντοτε γραφω  direct ,  ενιοτε  κανω  copy paste , συνδεσμους  κτλπ , που και που καμμια φωτο.
Ειναι απλουστατα τα κειμενα  χωρις υπογραμμισεις , emoticons κτλπ   . 
Επανειλημμενως  εχω προτεινει στην Αρμαδα ΠΖ  το " Η πιο σωστη λυση ειναι η Μιτσουμπισι ."
Με την  Bosch τον  ενεπλεξε ο δικηγορος του  και ισως  ο Παπ (ο μεγαλος).
Οι φημες θελουν τον τελευταιο  να εχει καταβαλλει ενα σκασμο λεφτα  για 2-3 κολονες στη ΔΕΗ ,
προκειμενου να συνδεθουν οι παραγωγικες του εγκαταστασεις με το Δικτυο .
Γι αυτο  εχει λυσσαξει με την τεχνολογια ΠΖ  και του εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα  η ανεξαρτησια απο τα δικτυα.
σσ(με αυτο το πλευρο  να κοιμαται , οπως και ναρθουν τα  πραματα  )

Στο τελος  ολοι ανθρωποι ειμαστε ,για  ολα  υπαρχει μια τλχ  ανθρωπινη εξηγηση.
Ειλικρινα οτι μου κατεβασει η κουτρα , αυθωρει και παραχρημα  το  αραδιαζω  εδω direct !

----------


## FreeEnergy

> 20+ Live video, 50+  καλεσμένοι θετικών επιστημών, εκατοντάδες άλλοι θετικών επιστημών θεατές...



Μπλα ... μπλα .... μπλα ... Ποιος σας είπε κύριε Sot Pap ότι η ...κατοχύρωση και απόδειξη μιας νέας και επαναστατικής ...εφεύρεσης γίνεται στο ...youtube ή σε ένα διαδικτυακό κανάλι ( βλέπε: zougla tv ) έστω και ...live;; Πού είναι οι δημοσιεύσεις σε έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά; Πού είναι τα επαναλαμβανόμενα πετυχημένα πειράματα; Είναι αυτό που αναφέρετε επιστημονική μέθοδος; 




> και έρχεται μια ομάδα από το Internet, που δεν έχει δει ποτέ της fuel cell, δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ποτέ της με οποιαδήποτε κατάλυση και λέει πως αυτό που είδε όλος ο κόσμος ήταν μια απάτη, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΥΠΕΘΑ.



Την χαζομαρουλα με το υπουργείο άμυνας μην την πιπιλάς άλλο. Ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος ο ίδιος σε έχει ήδη διαψεύσει! Ποτέ και κανένα υπουργείο δεν είδε / έλεγξε την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση! Αλλά είπαμε ...δεν έχεις δει τα ..."20+ Live video"! Γιατί αν τα είχες δει θα ήξερες για ποιο πράγμα μιλάω / γράφω τώρα. Να αφήσετε λοιπόν το υπουργείο άμυνας γιατί δεν ...είδε τίποτα απολύτως! Θα θέλατε να σας υποδείξω σε ποιο σημείο ακριβώς των ..."20+ Live video";




> Άλλο πράγμα, παραποιήσει λεπτομερειών για προστασία εφεύρεσης και άλλο πράγμα η απάτη.



 Προστασία από ...ποιόν; Από τους ...κακούς Κινέζους; Από τις ...μεγάλες πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες; Είσαι δηλαδή ( εσύ και τα ....πρόβατα στο facebook ) τόσο  αφελής που πιστεύεις ότι ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος έχει κατασκευάσει μια ( δήθεν ) συσκευή που θα φέρει τα πάνω κάτω παγκοσμίως στην αγορά ενέργειας και κατ' επέκταση στον κοινωνικό ιστό και μπορεί ακόμη να ...κυκλοφορεί στην Αθήνα; Ότι όντως είναι "το τέλος των υδρογονανθράκων" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) και ...κλειδώνει την ( ανύπαρκτη ) συσκευή έστω και με ...κλειδαριά ασφαλείας στο ...εργαστήριό του που είναι η ...κουζίνα του σπιτιού του; Ότι μπορεί με 350mW και ...κάποιες υψηλές συχνότητες να διασπά το μόριο του νερού έχοντας έτσι υπεραπόδοση ( overunity ) ...άρα αεικίνητο και κάθετε σε ένα στούντιο χαμογελώντας αμήχανα να περιγράφει ...induction heaters για την ...εθνική μας άμυνα και "αν ξέραμε την ιδιοσυχνότητα των καρκινικών κυττάρων";
Πόσο αφελής μπορεί να είναι κάποιος για να πιστέψει ότι όλα τα παραπάνω ...ισχύουν; Ότι δηλαδή έχουμε μπροστά μας μια (δήθεν) εφεύρεση που δυνητικά μπορεί να αλλάξει όχι μόνο τον κόσμο όπως τον ξέρουμε αλλά και τον ρου της ιστορίας και ο απατεώνας ...εμμμ συγγνώμη εφευρέτης της γυρίζει ...άνετα και ωραία δεξιά κι αριστερά πετώντας οικολογικο-πατριωτικές κορώνες;
Οι ...κακές πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες δεν θα τον είχαν ...αρπάξει πριν πεις κύμινο; 




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?



Σας παρακαλώ πολύ ...μην αυτοαναιρείστε! Δεν κάνει καλό στο ...επιστημονικό σας κύρος!




> ο ΠΖ δεν είπε πως σπαει την ΑΔΕ.. Το ίδιο λέω κι εγώ για ένα σύστημα.



όταν γράψατε ...αυτό;




> 0,35W =, μας βγάζει τα 700W * χ ώρες + καταλύτης χαμηλοτερης ενεργειακής στάθμης (ιζηματοποιηση) + ζεστό νερό + τις απώλειες στο fuel cell.



Από την μια μεριά του ίσον 350mW από την άλλη; Για ...σύστημα δεν μιλάτε εδώ; Για το ...σύστημα της απάτης Ζωγράφου;
Και αυτό:




> 0,35W κυματικός ταλαντώτης----> _μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα ότι να ναι_ --- > κατανάλωση ac.



Η αρχή αυτού του ψευδοεπιστημονικού μακαρονιού δεν είναι 350mW; Και το τέλος; ..."κατανάλωση ac"; Δηλαδή "κατανάλωση ac" ...350mW; Γιατί αν στο τέλος δεν είναι ...350mW τότε...




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?



αφού




> ο ΠΖ *δεν είπε* πως σπαει την ΑΔΕ.. *Το ίδιο λέω κι εγώ για ένα σύστημα.*



Προφανώς και δεν χρειάζεται κανείς να μιλά / γράφει για να σας αντικρούσει κύριε Sot Pap... Το καταφέρνετε μια χαρά και μόνος σας!

----------


## Ακρίτας

> .....
> Ας μην ξεχναμε  τη  καμαριλα*/*, την ιντριγκα*/*, τις  μηχανοραφιες, τη  μυστικοπαθεια   και  τοσα αλλα  απο πλευρας  στενων συνεργατων του*//*
> ερευνητη*/*. Πχ  δες  Κουρκουλη  Αντωνη που προσπαθησε να τον εγκυκλοπαιδισει  πολυ πριν την ωρα του για  να  γελοιοποιηθει πληρως....







> Οπως  και τωρα  παντοτε γραφω  direct....



Εντάξει.
Υποθέτω ότι τόσα space και ENTER σου ξεφεύγουν κατά λάθος...από τη βιασύνη σου.

----------


## Sot pap

> Ας ξεκινήσουμε με τα πιο κραυγαλέα, που τα έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, αλλά επιμένεις να εθελοτυφλείς.



Το Μπάρκουλη γιατί μου το διέγραψες? Πάλι καλά που το κράτησε ο leosdf!




> _νερό με κολλοειδή , αργυλικά κλπ προσμίξεις_
> Νερό με κολλοειδή ή προσμίξεις δεν υπάρχει. Ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ επιμένει πως βάζει καθαρό νερό. Όπως λέει ο ίδιος: _"Είναι απλό νερό. Δεν έχει μέσα οξύ ή κάτι άλλο."_



Ναι καθαρό νερό βάζει. Βάζει όμως και το κράμα, το οποίο  δύναται να περιέχει τα εξης. Κολοειδή άργυρο όπως έχει αναφερθεί, και  συμπληρώνω και αργυλικές ενώσεις (Γάλλιο-αλουμίνιο κ.α που λειτουργούν  σαν καταλύτες χαμηλής θερμοκρασιακής ζέσεως). 
Έπειτα από παρέμβαση  κυριακίδη, θεωρώ πως έχει επίσης ανθρακικό ασβέστιο. Γιατί CaCO3? Διότι  το χρησιμοποιούμε στην απανθρακοποίηση του αέρα, ώστε να πάρουμε καθαρό  διοξείδιο και να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε να φτιάξουμε μέσω πυρόλυσης  sabatier, υδρογονάνθρακα όταν το ενώσουμε με υδρογόνο από ηλεκτρόλυση.  Με την ίδια λογική τείνει να κατακρατεί το οξυγόνο ώστε η ελάχιστη  ακτινοβόληση να επιτρέπει στις αργιλικές ενώσεις να δράσουν εφόσον έχει  αυξηθεί η αγωγιμότητα του νερού μέσω του κολλοειδή άργυρου.  
Επίσης  το ανθρακικό ασβέστιο είναι άσπρο, όποτε ίσως είναι πασαλειμμένη η  δεξαμενή και δεν φαίνεται να προϋπήρχε ή όχι σε αρκετά videakia και ίσως  απαιτείται μεγάλη ποσότητα.  




> _όδευση υδρογόνου και οξυγονου στο fuel cell μέσω κυμματοδηγών
> _Σχετικά με τους κυματοδηγούς σου έχω ξαναεξηγήσει:
> 
> τα σημεία στα οποία ο ΠΖ είχε τους κυματοδηγούς, δεν είχαν σχέση με τα σημεία όπου παραγόταν το υδρογόνο ούτε με τα fuel cellsοι κυματοδηγοί που έδειξε δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις συχνότητες που είπεοι κυματοδηγοί που έδειχνε ήταν είτε πολύ χαλαρά βιδωμένοι,  είτε εντελώς ασύνδετοι. Όχι ραδιοκύματα, αλλά ούτε και το οποιοδήποτε  ρευστό θα μπορούσε να παραμείνει εντός τους.





Το υδροξύ παράγεται μετά τον χώρο ακτινοβόλησης. Ο διαχωρισμός  γίνεται στην κατάληξη των κυματοδηγών. Το πως γίνεται ο διαχωρισμός σε  υδρογόνο οξυγόνο δεν το έχω δει. Τώρα σχετικά με την σύσφιξη των  κυματοδηγών νομίζω αυτό είναι εύκολα επιλύσιμη λεπτομέρεια. 
Αν  εννοείς ότι στα 20 bar δεν θα μπορέσουν να είναι σφιγμένοι,  δεν  διαφωνώ, αλλά τονίζω βλέπαμε συσκευή προς διάλυση, όπου το πιο πιθανό  στα 20 PSI θα λειτουργούσε και θα έβγαζε πολύ μικρότερη ισχύ από την  θεωρητική των 700W. 





> _συνδεση inverter μετατροπή σε ac_
> Όπως έχει εξηγηθεί και στο παρελθόν,  στις διαστάσεις της συσκευής που έδειξε ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ δεν μπορεί να  χωράει inverter της ισχύος που υποτίθεται πως μας δείχνει.



Αυτό όπου έδειχνε ο ΠΖ προ της καταναλώσεως, στα video στην έξοδο  των fuel cell ήταν ένας Inverter τεραστίων διαστάσεων, δικής του  πατέντας του 80. Δεν έχω δει inverter μίνι διαστάσεων και μόνο αυτά που  βλέπω μπορώ να σχολιάζω.

----------


## Sot pap

> Ειστε σιγουρος οτι γνωριζετε τη διαφορα Μ/Σ και inverter???????
> 
> Αλλο ρωταω αλλο απαντατε.
> Ο τυπος στην αρχη βαζει στην πριζα ενας τεραστιο Μ/Σ 200W. Τερμα αριστερα στη σανιδα. Ο inverter ειναι στη βαθμιδα εξοδου και ειναι το τελευταιο που μας απασχολει εδω μεσα.



Θα παρακαλέσω να μου δείξετε σε ποιό videaki αναφέρεστε. 
Αλλά από την άλλη, γιατί να χρειαστεί Μ/Σ για να τροφοδοτήσει AC 220V καταναλώσεις, αφού με ένα καλωδιάκι από μια πρίζα θα έκανε την δουλειά.

----------


## nestoras

Δειξτε καποιος στον κυριο Παπαδελο τον σκουριασμενο Μ/Σ για να καταλαβει (ειμαι απο κινητο κι εκτος "βασης" για να ψαχνω τωρα βιντεακια...

----------


## Sot pap

> Μπλα ... μπλα .... μπλα ... Ποιος σας είπε  κύριε Sot Pap ότι η ...κατοχύρωση και απόδειξη μιας νέας και  επαναστατικής ...εφεύρεσης γίνεται στο ...youtube ή σε ένα διαδικτυακό  κανάλι ( βλέπε: zougla tv ) έστω και ...live;; Πού είναι οι δημοσιεύσεις  σε έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά; Πού είναι τα επαναλαμβανόμενα  πετυχημένα πειράματα; Είναι αυτό που αναφέρετε επιστημονική μέθοδος;



Δεν διαφωνώ




> Την χαζομαρουλα με το υπουργείο άμυνας μην την πιπιλάς άλλο. Ο απατεώνας  Ζωγράφος ο ίδιος σε έχει ήδη διαψεύσει! Ποτέ και κανένα υπουργείο δεν  είδε / έλεγξε την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση! Αλλά είπαμε ...δεν έχεις δει τα  ..."20+ Live video"! Γιατί αν τα είχες δει θα ήξερες για ποιο πράγμα  μιλάω / γράφω τώρα. Να αφήσετε λοιπόν το υπουργείο άμυνας γιατί δεν  ...είδε τίποτα απολύτως! Θα θέλατε να σας υποδείξω σε ποιο σημείο  ακριβώς των ..."20+ Live video";



Δεν είπα το ΕΛΕΓΞΕ το  υπουργείο. Είπα το παρουσίασε στο υπουργείο.. Γιατί του έδωσαν χώρο στην  Ελευσίνα το ΠΝ? Για πλάκα μωρέ.. είπε να παίξει με την κλάση 214. 





> Προστασία από ...ποιόν; Από τους ...κακούς  Κινέζους; Από τις ...μεγάλες πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες; Είσαι δηλαδή ( εσύ  και τα ....πρόβατα στο facebook ) τόσο  αφελής που πιστεύεις ότι ο  απατεώνας Ζωγράφος έχει κατασκευάσει μια ( δήθεν ) συσκευή που θα φέρει  τα πάνω κάτω παγκοσμίως στην αγορά ενέργειας και κατ' επέκταση στον  κοινωνικό ιστό και μπορεί ακόμη να ...κυκλοφορεί στην Αθήνα; Ότι όντως  είναι "το τέλος των υδρογονανθράκων" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) και  ...κλειδώνει την ( ανύπαρκτη ) συσκευή έστω και με ...κλειδαριά  ασφαλείας στο ...εργαστήριό του που είναι η ...κουζίνα του σπιτιού του;  Ότι μπορεί με 350mW και ...κάποιες υψηλές συχνότητες να διασπά το μόριο  του νερού έχοντας έτσι υπεραπόδοση ( overunity ) ...άρα αεικίνητο και  κάθετε σε ένα στούντιο χαμογελώντας αμήχανα να περιγράφει ...induction  heaters για την ...εθνική μας άμυνα και "αν ξέραμε την ιδιοσυχνότητα των  καρκινικών κυττάρων";
> Πόσο αφελής μπορεί να είναι κάποιος για να πιστέψει ότι όλα τα παραπάνω  ...ισχύουν; Ότι δηλαδή έχουμε μπροστά μας μια (δήθεν) εφεύρεση που  δυνητικά μπορεί να αλλάξει όχι μόνο τον κόσμο όπως τον ξέρουμε αλλά και  τον ρου της ιστορίας και ο απατεώνας ...εμμμ συγγνώμη εφευρέτης της  γυρίζει ...άνετα και ωραία δεξιά κι αριστερά πετώντας  οικολογικο-πατριωτικές κορώνες;
> Οι ...κακές πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες δεν θα τον είχαν ...αρπάξει πριν πεις κύμινο;



Κατάρχην  η συσκευή ΠΖ έχει πολλά μειονεκτήματα όσο αφορά τον τρόπο λειτουργίας  της. Μόνο η ανάγκη του κολοειδή άργυρου και των επιπλέων προσμίξεων  ανεβάζει το κόστος λειτουργίας της. Αυτό από μόνο του είναι ένα  σημαντικό τροχοπέδη. Τώρα περί συνομοσιών, δεν τα λέω εγώ, εσείς τα  αναφέρετε. 




> Σας παρακαλώ πολύ ...μην αυτοαναιρείστε! Δεν κάνει καλό στο ...επιστημονικό σας κύρος!



Το  μη κλασσικό fuel cell δεν θα έπρεπε να επηρρεάζεται από αλλαγή  θερμοκρασιών, η ΑΔΕ θα πρέπει να ισχύει και όταν δεν ξέρουμε τι σόι  ενέργεια μπορεί να έχουμε 
στα 10(-20) sec που έχουμε την μετατροπή μεταξύ μετρήσιμων καταστάσεων. Αυτα πάντως δεν τα έχω πει εγώ..





> όταν γράψατε ...αυτό;
> 
> Από την μια μεριά του ίσον 350mW από την άλλη; Για ...σύστημα δεν μιλάτε εδώ; Για το ...σύστημα της απάτης Ζωγράφου;
> Και αυτό:



Γιατί αγνοείται πἐρα από τα 0,35W το κολλοειδή  άργυρο με τις αργυλικές προσμίξεις, και μετά από παρέμβαση κυριακιδη,  πιθανόν ανθρακικό ασβέστιο.





> Η αρχή αυτού του ψευδοεπιστημονικού μακαρονιού δεν είναι 350mW; Και το  τέλος; ..."κατανάλωση ac"; Δηλαδή "κατανάλωση ac" ...350mW; Γιατί αν στο  τέλος δεν είναι ...350mW τότε...



Αγνοειται την καταλυτική δράση, του κολλοειδή άργυρου και των λοιπων προσμιξεων..γιατι?
Και με κατηγορείται για την επιστημονικότητα μου. Εγω με τέτοιες αρλούμπες που πετάτε γιατί θα έπρεπε να σας κατηγορήσω? 
Να μου αιτιολογἠσετε πως η καταλυτική δράση θα αποφέρει από τα 59MJ  αρχικού διαλύματος 59MJ τελικού, εκ των οποίων αντι για 700W x πχ 4 ώρες  θα είναι 2 ώρες επειδή πχ ο καταλύτης έχει απολέσει το 30% της  ενεργειακής του σταθμης, να το καταλάβω..





> Προφανώς και δεν χρειάζεται κανείς να μιλά / γράφει για να σας  αντικρούσει κύριε Sot Pap... Το καταφέρνετε μια χαρά και μόνος  σας!



Δεν τα καταφέρνετε κι εσείς εξίσου άσχημα..

----------


## nestoras

Κυριε Παπαδελο, παμε παλι μπας και ξεσκαλωσετε... Προσπαθειτε να μας περιγραψετε ενα μοντελο που συμφωνα με τις "μπλεγμενες" γνωσεις σας πανω στις φυσικες επιστημες ειναι ενα συστημα που δεχεται σαν εισοδο 350mW ενεργειας και χωρις να γινει οποιαδηποτε εξωθερμη καυση παραγει στην εξοδο 700W.

Συμφωνουμε;

Στην αρχη ειχατε χαψει το παραμυθι του ΠΖ με την απολαβη της κεραιας yagi, ετσι δεν ειναι; Το μοντελο με την κεραια ηταν αυτο που βασιστηκατε και υποστηριζατε μεχρι να καταλαβετε οτι ειχατε πεσει θυμα της απατης του ΠΖ.

Απο εκει και περα, μολις σας ανοιξαμε τα ματια για την απατη με την κεραια αρχισατε τις μεγαλες αναζητησεις στο google μπας και βρειτε καμια θεωρια που να "ταιριαξει"...

Γιατι δεν παραδεχεστε την απατη κυριε Παπαδελο; Ποιοι λογοι συντρεχουν; Ντρεπεστε για κατι; Οσο ανακατευετε θεωριες που δεν κατεχετε τοσο περισσοτερο θα σας παιρνουμε στο "ψιλο"...

----------


## Sot pap

> Σωτήρη μήπως ξέρεις πως γίνεται η "μεταφορά διαφοράς δυναμικού μέσω αερίων παροχής" στα δύο καλώδια που είναι η συνεχής τάση *+ και -*  *(δυο καλώδια)?
> Έχω δει να κάνουν και τα πεντάευρα πενηντάευρα. Αυτό πως γίνεται? (Το ανάποδο το ξέρω!)



Για να σε βοηθήσω να καταλάβεις τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του fuel cell, δες το επισυνημμένο έγγραφο.
Η απόληξη του αλκαλικού fuel cell είναι στην πλακέτα στο τέρμα βάθος της κατασκευής. 

Οταν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάτι, καλό θα είναι να μην προσπαθούμε να το περιγελάσουμε γιατί αυτοεξεφτυλιζόμαστε.fuel-c29.jpg

----------


## Sot pap

> Κυριε Παπαδελο, παμε παλι μπας και ξεσκαλωσετε... Προσπαθειτε να μας περιγραψετε ενα μοντελο που συμφωνα με τις "μπλεγμενες" γνωσεις σας πανω στις φυσικες επιστημες ειναι ενα συστημα που δεχεται σαν εισοδο 350mW ενεργειας και χωρις να γινει οποιαδηποτε εξωθερμη καυση παραγει στην εξοδο 700W.
> 
> Συμφωνουμε;



Το παραγόμενο υδρόγονο (η υδροξύ) βγαίνει στους 60C το οποίο μετά το ψύχει μέσω της σωληνοειδής διάταξη πριν το βάλει στο fuel cell. 
Αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα εξώθερμης αντίδρασης όταν έχουμε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 20C





> Στην αρχη ειχατε χαψει το παραμυθι του ΠΖ με την απολαβη της κεραιας yagi, ετσι δεν ειναι; Το μοντελο με την κεραια ηταν αυτο που βασιστηκατε και υποστηριζατε μεχρι να καταλαβετε οτι ειχατε πεσει θυμα της απατης του ΠΖ.
> 
> Απο εκει και περα, μολις σας ανοιξαμε τα ματια για την απατη με την κεραια αρχισατε τις μεγαλες αναζητησεις στο google μπας και βρειτε καμια θεωρια που να "ταιριαξει"...
> 
> Γιατι δεν παραδεχεστε την απατη κυριε Παπαδελο; Ποιοι λογοι συντρεχουν; Ντρεπεστε για κατι; Οσο ανακατευετε θεωριες που δεν κατεχετε τοσο περισσοτερο θα σας παιρνουμε στο "ψιλο"...



Στην αρχή όντως πίστεψα πως τα 0,35W που γίνονται 200W ισεντροπικά, μας παράγουν 200W θερμικής καταλυτικής ισχύος και όχι 0,35W θερμικής ισχύος. Λάθος μου.
Οντώς εκεί με βοήθησατε να ψάξω για ισχυρότερη καταλυτική δράση.

----------


## nepomuk

> Οντώς εκεί με βοήθησατε να ψάξω για ισχυρότερη καταλυτική δράση.




Επομενως ο ρολος των "Ηλεκτρονικων" ειτε ως φορουμ ,ειτε ως συναδελφοι του Πετρου ειναι εποικοδομητικος.
Το αιμα νερο δεν γινεται , επικουρειται και ο πετρος  απο τα σχολια και την κριτικη εδω ,προκειμενου
να θεμελιωσει θεωρητικα το πονημα του .
Ειναι σαφες οτι μεχρι τωρα η ομαδα ΠΖ δεν εχει πληρη εξηγηση, για τα οσα φοβερα και τρομερα λαμβανουν χωρα 
στις  διαταξεις της.

Καλο θα ηταν να  σχολιαστει εκ μερους σου και η συσκευη που ειδε ο Γερμανος βιομηχανος κ Σολ.
Οσο για την συσκευη "ντουλαπα " που εδειξε ο Μακης και δεν υπαρχει γι αυτην τιποτα στο επισημο Hellalgen ,
να θεωρησουμε οτι ηταν μια ασφαιρη μπαλωθια του ζουγκλα ,απλως για να κανει σαματα;

----------


## Thansavv

> Για να σε βοηθήσω να καταλάβεις τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του fuel cell, δες το επισυνημμένο έγγραφο.
> Η απόληξη του αλκαλικού fuel cell είναι στην πλακέτα στο τέρμα βάθος της κατασκευής. 
> 
> Οταν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάτι, καλό θα είναι να μην προσπαθούμε να το *δικαιολογήσουμε* (θα έλεγα εγώ) γιατί αυτοεξεφτυλιζόμαστε.fuel-c29.jpg



Πεσ΄το βρε Σωτήρη, και αναρωτιόμουν τι κάνει αυτή η πλακέτα εκεί. :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Στην πλακέτα του ρουτερ....

Όσο είδες εξαρτήματα ισχύος εκεί τόσο υπάρχει και ο bigfoot.

----------


## osek

> Δεν διαφωνώ



Αγαπητέ Sot Pap, με όλο το θάρρος, ή πάσχετε από διαταραχή πολλαπλής προσωπικότητας ή τρολλάρετε ασύστολα. 
Δεν διαφωνείτε λοιπόν ως προς την επιστημονική μέθοδο, αλλά την είδατε πουθενά να εφαρμόζεται στα όσα υποστηρίζει ο ΠΖ;
Με ποια επιστημονική λογική θεωρείτε ότι η συσκευή είναι λειτουργική όταν δεν την έχετε *καν* εξετάσει;

Τη μία καταργείτε την ΑΔΕ, την άλλη δεν σας χαλάει και να ισχύει. Τη μία διαφωνείτε με όσα λέει ο εφευρέτης, την άλλη τον βγάζετε αληθινό. Αποφασίστε κάποια στιγμή όμως.

Και ακόμη κι αν πέτυχε το λαχείο ο ΠΖ και βρήκε πειραματικά μια νέα φυσική ..... Και δεν μπορεί να την εξηγήσει με μαθηματικά ..... Κάνατε πειράματα; Μετρήσεις; Με δική σας ομολογία, όχι! Υπερασπίζεστε λοιπόν κάτι και μόνο εσείς ξέρετε το γιατί, χωρίς να το έχετε εξετάσει. Γιατί πρέπει να σας πάρουμε στα σοβαρά; Είστε ο θεός και ο λόγος σας συμβόλαιο;

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Το παραγόμενο υδρόγονο (η υδροξύ) βγαίνει στους 60C το οποίο μετά το ψύχει μέσω της σωληνοειδής διάταξη πριν το βάλει στο fuel cell. 
> Αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα εξώθερμης αντίδρασης όταν έχουμε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 20C



Δηλαδή έχουμε έξοδο 700W + τις θερμικές απώλειες από τη ψύξη του υδρογόνου (υδροξέως). Όσο πάει γίνεται χειρότερο.

Εν τω μεταξύ πρόσεχε λίγο τις αυτόματες μεταφράσεις. Τα αγγλικά δεν έχουν πτώσεις αντίθετα με τα ελληνικά που έχουν.

----------


## kioan

> ΤΝαι καθαρό νερό βάζει. Βάζει όμως και το κράμα .../... Κολοειδή άργυρο όπως έχει αναφερθεί, και συμπληρώνω και αργυλικές ενώσεις .../... θεωρώ πως έχει επίσης ανθρακικό ασβέστιο .../...
> Επίσης το ανθρακικό ασβέστιο είναι άσπρο, όποτε ίσως είναι πασαλειμμένη η δεξαμενή και δεν φαίνεται να προϋπήρχε ...



Άρα με λίγα λόγια: Όταν ο ΠΖ σε κάθε δημόσια εμφάνισή του δηλώνει κατηγορηματικώς πως στη συσκευή του βάζει "μόνο καθαρό νεράκι", *ψεύδεται* εις γνώσιν του. 
 *Spoiler:*          Πρόκειται δηλαδή για μια ενσυνείδητη παραποίηση της αλήθειας ή για να το πούμε μονολεκτικά, πρόκειται για *ΑΠΑΤΗ*. 






> ...μόνο αυτά που βλέπω μπορώ να σχολιάζω.



Μακάρι να σχολίαζες μόνο αυτά που βλέπεις. Αλλά εσύ έχεις αναπτύξει ολόκληρες θεωρίες τεράστιο πλήθος πραγμάτων που δεν τα είδαμε ποτέ αλλά τα αρνείται ακόμα και ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ.






> Γιατί του έδωσαν χώρο στην  Ελευσίνα το ΠΝ? Για πλάκα μωρέ.. είπε να παίξει με την κλάση 214.



Άρα του διέθεσε πόρους το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό στην Ελευσίνα. Λέγοντας πόρους , εννοώ κάποιον χώρο, κάποια πρόσβαση σε εξοπλισμό και αναλώσιμα και σίγουρα και κάποιες ανθρωποώρες από στελέχη του ΠΝ αφιερώθηκαν σε αυτόν. Και όλα αυτά είναι δημόσιο χρήμα, έστω και εμμέσως.
Το γιατί έφυγε κλοτσηδόν από εκεί θα το μάθουμε άραγε; 






> Οταν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάτι, καλό θα είναι να μην προσπαθούμε να το περιγελάσουμε γιατί αυτοεξεφτυλιζόμαστε.



Τάδε έφη ο έχων άποψη για κβαντομηχανική, αλλά άγνοια για στοιχειώδη φυσική επιπέδου γυμνασίου  :Rolleyes: 




Επίσης ακόμα περιμένω να μας απαρριθμήσεις τους 50+ καλεσμένους θετικών επιστημών που συμφωνούν με τον ΠΖ.

----------

nick1974 (03-11-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Γιατί αγνοείται παΌρα από τα 0,35W το κολλοειδή  άργυρο με τις αργυλικές  προσμίξεις, και μετά από παρέμβαση κυριακιδη,  πιθανόν ανθρακικό  ασβέστιο.



Δεν είπα ότι είναι ανθρακικό ασβέστιο , (στην υπόθεση χημείας είμαι άσχετος ) πέραν της ύποπτης θολότητας του νερού . Και ως άσχετος στην χημεία δεν γνωρίζω αν η αναφορά ανθρακικό ασβέστιο είναι το ίδιο με το ανθρακασβέστιο που μας παραπέμπει στην κοινή Ασετυλίνη 
http://gas-center.gr/%CE%B1%CF%83%CE...F%CE%BD%CE%B7/ 
Εάν ισχύει αυτό τότε πιθανά δεν ήταν τέτοιου είδους πρόσμιξης διότι η φλόγα στο πείραμα δεν θα είχε τέτοια καθαρότητα (βγάζει φουλ μαύρο ντουμάνι) , έπειτα δεν ταιριάζει στο πείραμα του βίντεο για ανθρακασβέστιο διότι θα είχε καύσεις ακόμη και στην μη ηλεκτρική διέγερση της συσκευής & αμπούλας .

----------


## lepouras

> 0,35W κυματικός ταλαντώτης----> Δοχείο  ακτινοβόλησης----> νερό με κολλοειδή , αργυλικά κλπ  προσμίξεις----> παραγωγή υδρόγονου και οξυγονου----> όδευση  υδρογόνου και οξυγονου στο fuel cell μέσω κυμματοδηγών------>  ανταλλαγή ιόντων στις πολυμερείς μεμβράνες -------> μεταφορά διαφοράς  δυναμικού μέσω
> αερίων παροχής -------> Διαφορά δυναμικού σε πλάκετα στην  βάση-------> *ανόρθωση και έξοδο DC*--------> συνδεση inverter  μετατροπή σε ac--- > κατανάλωση ac.



συγνώμη αλλά καθότι άσχετος μπορείτε να μου πείτε γιατί χρειάζεται *ανόρθωση και έξοδο DC ?* δηλαδή τη ήταν πριν?* AC?* δηλαδή αυτές  οι μεμβράνες τη βγάζουν? εναλλασσόμενο? στο σχήμα που βάλατε εδώ




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75918



δείχνει κάτι που να δικαιολογεί την ανάγκη για  *ανόρθωση και έξοδο DC* ?




> Οταν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάτι, καλό θα είναι να μην προσπαθούμε να το περιγελάσουμε γιατί αυτοεξεφτυλιζόμαστε.



έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο. οπότε μήπως επιτέλους πρέπει να αρχίσετε να ακολουθείτε την συμβουλή σας για να μην αυτοξεφτιλίζεστε?





> μπλα μπλα μπλα



εσύ είσαι η χειρότερη μορφή ανθρώπου ακόμα και από αυτούς που προσπαθούν να πείσουν ότι το ψέμα δουλεύει. και ξέρεις γιατί? γιατί πετάς μπούρδες και αοριστολογίες προσπαθώντας να είσαι και από τις δύο μπάντες σκεπτόμενος...<< αν βγει ψέμα μην με κατηγορήσουν ότι υπερασπιζόμουν την απάτη αλλά αν βγει αληθινή να μπορέσω να βουτήξω το δάχτυλο μέχρι τον αγκώνα στο μέλι....>> ένας καιροσκόπος του κερατά είσαι οπότε κάθε σου ανάρτηση είναι εμετός.

----------

nick1974 (03-11-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Στην πλακέτα του ρουτερ....
> 
> Όσο είδες εξαρτήματα ισχύος εκεί τόσο υπάρχει και ο bigfoot.



τελικα υπαρχει μια διαφωνια εδω μεσα ως προς τη μεγαλη αυτη εφευρεση: υπαρχουν αυτοι που ισχυριζονται οτι η random πλακετα που ο ζαβος.ισχυριζεται οτι ειναι "ο ταλαντωτης" ειναι απο ρουτερ, και υπαρχουν κι αυτοι -οπως κι εγω- που ισχυριζονται οτι ειναι απο cd player.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Το θετικό είναι πως τελικά μετά τόσα μηνύματα που ανταλλάχθηκαν, έχουμε καταλήξει να συζητάμε όλοι μας, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Σωτήρη, για το τι υλικά χρησιμοποίησε κρυφά ο "εφευρέτης" ενώ αυτός ορκιζόταν δημοσίως πως χρησιμοποιεί _"απλό νεράκι χωρίς κάτι άλλο"_.

Καταλήξαμε δηλαδή να συμφωνήσουμε πως έστω σε αυτήν την πτυχή της "εφεύρεσης" πρόκειται για *απάτη* (και κατ' επέκταση για έναν *απατεώνα*, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την πρώτη ύλη)

Έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα, αλλά είναι μια καλή αρχή   :Thumbup1: 




Υ.Γ.: Άμα μας πει και ο Σωτήρης ποιοι και ποιας ειδικότητας είναι οι 50+ καλεσμένοι θετικών επιστημών που συμφώνησαν με τον ΠΖ, θα μας βοηθήσει να καταλάβουμε ακόμα περισσότερα.

----------


## nepomuk

> ενώ αυτός ορκιζόταν δημοσίως πως χρησιμοποιεί _"απλό νεράκι χωρίς κάτι άλλο"_.
> 
> ποιοι και ποιας ειδικότητας είναι οι 50+ καλεσμένοι θετικών επιστημών που συμφώνησαν με τον ΠΖ,



 Στην πρωτη περιπτωση νομιζω παιζουμε  με τις λεξεις .Το καθαρο δηλ ποσιμο νερακι μπαινει στο τελος  τελος .
Για το τι αλλο προυπαρχει , συγγνωμη δεν θα τα  αποκαλυψει ολα ο ερευνητης .
Για λογους  φτηνου ενυπωσιασμου αφηνει το νερο στο τελος.Πασο εδω.
Εχει ισχυριστει οτι δουλευει ακομα και με θαλασσινο νερο   και το εδειξε σε  Βιντεο .

Αυτους τους  50  η 100  ,οποιασδηποτε  επιστημης  θα ειχε  μεγαλο ενδιαφερον να  μαθουμε .
Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι κανεις  των θετικων επιστημων , απατη  δειχνει  απο χιλιομετρα.
Ηθελημενα ειναι το ερωτημα ;
Ουδεις  βαζει την υπογραφη του και προσυπογραφει  οτιδηποτε  οτι λειτουργει σε αυτη την ιστορια .
Οχι μονο  αυτο , ουδεις  βαζει το ονομα  του  στην  τελευταια  επισκεψη και καλα  ακαδημαικων στην Οικια ΠΖ.
Τοσο  κακοφημος  ειναι αυτος  ο ανθρωπος  που ακομα και η απλη συναστροφη μαζι του ειναι  επιληψιμη ;
Σε αυτο  ισως  συνεβαλλαν οι αποκαλυψεις του "Ηλεκτρονικα "  οτι προκειται περι καραμπινατης απατης.
Μετα  ταυτα  ποιος ακαδημαικος  θα τολμησει να παραδεχθει ακομα και μια συνομιλια ;

----------


## nikospag

> Ουδεις  βαζει την υπογραφη του και προσυπογραφει  οτιδηποτε  οτι λειτουργει σε αυτη την ιστορια .
> Οχι μονο  αυτο , ουδεις  βαζει το ονομα  του  στην  τελευταια  επισκεψη και καλα  ακαδημαικων στην Οικια ΠΖ.
> *Τοσο  κακοφημος  ειναι αυτος  ο ανθρωπος  που ακομα και η απλη συναστροφη μαζι του ειναι  επιληψιμη ;
> Σε αυτο  ισως  συνεβαλλαν οι αποκαλυψεις του "Ηλεκτρονικα "  οτι προκειται περι καραμπινατης απατης.*
> Μετα  ταυτα  ποιος ακαδημαικος  θα τολμησει να παραδεχθει ακομα και μια συνομιλια ;



Αν κάποιος διέπραξε απάτη δεν φταίει αυτός?, αλλά αυτοί που τον κατηγορούν ότι την διέπραξε?
Το Ηλεκτρονικά φταίει για την κακοφημία του ΠΖ ή ο ίδιος?
Μην το ξαναπείς αυτό σε παρακαλώ.
Ευχαριστώ.

EDIT: Μήπως οι ακαδημαϊκοί τον πήραν χαμπάρι?

----------


## nepomuk

> Αν κάποιος διέπραξε απάτη δεν φταίει αυτός?, αλλά αυτοί που τον κατηγορούν ότι την διέπραξε?
> Το Ηλεκτρονικά φταίει για την κακοφημία του ΠΖ ή ο ίδιος?
> Μην το ξαναπείς αυτό σε παρακαλώ.
> Ευχαριστώ.





Αυτο το συμπερασμα εβγαλες; Προσωπικα  αντεληφθην οτι δεν υπηρξε καμμιά επισκεψη ακαδημαικου 
στην Οικια Ζωγραφου .Μούφα  με  αλλα  λογια.
Μη εχοντας  τι να προβαλλει το Hellagen , κατεφυγε σε μια  κατα φαντασιαν βιζιτα.

Επιστημονας  ειναι  και ο συνεταιρος ΠΖ , καθηγητης Νομικης  κτλπ  ....
Κατ΄εμε  πιο ευκολα "ξεγελας" την ΑΔΕ , παρα τον Σπηλιοπουλο.
Το λεω και το υπογραφω.

----------


## nikospag

> Αυτο το συμπερασμα εβγαλες;



Ναι, αυτό το συμπέρασμα έβγαλα. 
Αν κατάλαβα λάθος τότε προσπάθησε τα μηνύματα σου να μην είναι τόσο αμφίσημα. Δηλ προσπάθησε να είσαι πιο συγκεκριμένος στα μηνύματα σου.
Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

διαβαζοντας παντως τις τελειως διαφορετικες "θεωριες"  του κυριου Sot Pap σχετικα με την λειτουργια της "εφευρεσης" σε σχεση με τις περιγραφες του ΠΖ, μηπως τελικα ο εφευρετης ειναι ο κυριος Pap και ο ΠΖ απλα μια μαριονετα που επελεξε για "μπροστινο"?  :Tongue2:  :Hammer:

----------

nick1974 (04-11-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν διαφωνώ



Δεν διαφωνείτε δηλαδή για το ότι η επόμενη φράση είναι ...άσχετη με την επιστημονικότητα της ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεσης;




> 20+ Live video, 50+  καλεσμένοι θετικών επιστημών,  εκατοντάδες άλλοι θετικών επιστημών θεατές ...



όταν αυτός που την έγραψε είσασταν ...εσείς για να προσδώσετε επιστημονικό κύρος στον απατεώνα Ζωγράφο;




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?



Γράφετε:




> Δεν είπα το ΕΛΕΓΞΕ το  υπουργείο. Είπα το παρουσίασε στο υπουργείο..



όταν εγώ έγραψα:




> Την χαζομαρουλα με το υπουργείο άμυνας μην την πιπιλάς άλλο. Ο απατεώνας  Ζωγράφος ο ίδιος σε έχει ήδη διαψεύσει! Ποτέ και κανένα υπουργείο δεν*  είδε / έλεγξε* την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση! Αλλά είπαμε ...δεν έχεις δει τα  ..."20+ Live video"! Γιατί αν τα είχες δει θα ήξερες για ποιο πράγμα  μιλάω / γράφω τώρα. *Να αφήσετε λοιπόν το υπουργείο άμυνας γιατί δεν  ...είδε τίποτα απολύτως!* Θα θέλατε να σας υποδείξω σε ποιο σημείο  ακριβώς των ..."20+ Live video";



Προσέξατε το "...είδε / έλεγξε" εκεί; Και το ξεκάθαρο "...είδε" μετά; Άντε πάλι να το (ξανα)γράψω... Δεν έχετε δει κανένα βίντεο του άσχετου Ζωγράφου. Εξηγεί με λεπτομέρειες τι έγινε στο υπουργείο.. Εσείς όμως γράφετε:




> αυτό που είδε όλος ο κόσμος  ήταν μια απάτη, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΥΠΕΘΑ.



χωρίς να γνωρίζετε φυσικά ( ή σκοπίμως αγνοώντας το ) ότι κανένα υπουργείο δεν είδε τίποτα αλλά θέλετε πάλι να ...δώσετε κάποιο κύρος στην απάτη.




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?







> Κατάρχην  η συσκευή ΠΖ έχει πολλά μειονεκτήματα όσο αφορά τον τρόπο  λειτουργίας  της. Μόνο η ανάγκη του κολοειδή άργυρου και των επιπλέων  προσμίξεων  ανεβάζει το κόστος λειτουργίας της. Αυτό από μόνο του είναι  ένα  σημαντικό τροχοπέδη. Τώρα περί συνομοσιών, δεν τα λέω εγώ, εσείς τα   αναφέρετε.



"το τέλος των υδρογονανθράκων" ... "Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονική με 80 λεπτά" ... "η σωτηρία της Ελλάδος" ... "έχει 100% απόδοση. Παίρνει και από το περιβάλλον και πάει στο 102%" και άλλα ...πολλά! Ποιός τα έχει πει αυτά κύριε Sot Pap; Να σας βοηθήσω; Το όνομά του αρχίζει απο Ζωγ- και τελειώνει σε -ραφος και είναι απατεώνας μαζί με τον ...Γεώργιο φυσικά ( - λογοπαίγνιο  :Wink:  -). Εσείς γιατί ...υποβαθμίζετε έτσι την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση θέλοντας να την παρουσιάσετε σαν κάτι ...όχι επαναστατικό ίσως τελικά και μη αποδοτικό; 




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?



Το επόμενο:




> Το  μη κλασσικό fuel cell δεν θα έπρεπε να επηρρεάζεται από αλλαγή   θερμοκρασιών, η ΑΔΕ θα πρέπει να ισχύει και όταν δεν ξέρουμε τι σόι   ενέργεια μπορεί να έχουμε  στα 10(-20) sec που έχουμε την μετατροπή μεταξύ μετρήσιμων καταστάσεων. Αυτα πάντως δεν τα έχω πει εγώ..



είναι ...απάντηση ( ; ) στο ότι σας παρακάλεσα να μην αυτοαναιρείστε όταν την μια λέτε ότι ισχύει η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας και την άλλη ότι δεν ισχύει; Πώς ...είναι οτιδήποτε αυτό που γράψατε; Απάντηση δεν είναι! Το "...τι σόι   ενέργεια μπορεί να έχουμε" τι σημαίνει ...ακριβώς;
Και όταν σας υπενθυμίζω την απιθανολογία που είπατε / γράψατε για τα 350mW που γίνονται 200W τι σχολιάζετε;




> Γιατί αγνοείται πέρα από τα 0,35W το κολλοειδή  άργυρο με τις  αργυλικές προσμίξεις, και μετά από παρέμβαση κυριακιδη,  πιθανόν  ανθρακικό ασβέστιο.Αγνοειται την καταλυτική δράση, του κολλοειδή άργυρου και των λοιπων προσμιξεων..γιατι?



Πόσες φορές κύριε Sot Pap πρέπει να σας τονίσουμε ότι οι καταλύτες *δεν προσθέτουν* ενέργεια στην αντίδραση; Δεν αμφισβητήσατε τα σχήματα τα οποία σχήματα είναι από εγχειρίδια Λυκείου! Έδειχαν ξεκάθαρα πώς είτε με παρουσία είτε χωρίς παρουσία καταλύτη το ποσο της αποδιδόμενης ενέργειας ήταν το ίδιο! Νέα φυσική ρώτησα; Τέλεια! Δημοσιεύσεις, έρευνες, πειράματα; Ή μήπως είναι "καταλύτες Σωτήρη" ( δικά μου λόγια ) κατά το "κβαντική σήραγγα Σωτήρη" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια);
Καταλυτική δράση κύριε Sot Pap σημαίνει απλά επιτάχυνση της αντίδρασης! Όχι προσθήκη ενέργειας στην αντίδραση! Αυτό το αμφισβητείτε; Αν ναι που είναι η ....νέα χημεία; Αν όχι τότε...




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?



Επειδή όμως είστε γνήσιο τέκνο του κυρίου Γεωργίου 




> Και με κατηγορείται για την επιστημονικότητα μου. Εγω με τέτοιες αρλούμπες που πετάτε γιατί θα έπρεπε να σας κατηγορήσω?



με προσβάλλετε χωρίς να έχετε το παραμικρό να μου προσάψετε! Σας προκαλώ να υποδείξετε μία από τις ...αρλούμπες που πετάω και ...πρέπει να με κατηγορήσετε! Κατηγορήστε με λοιπόν! Γιατί αν δεν το κάνετε




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?



Στο επόμενο δε




> Να μου αιτιολογήσετε πως η καταλυτική δράση θα αποφέρει από τα 59MJ   αρχικού διαλύματος 59MJ τελικού, εκ των οποίων αντι για 700W x πχ 4 ώρες   θα είναι 2 ώρες επειδή πχ ο καταλύτης έχει απολέσει το 30% της   ενεργειακής του σταθμης, να το καταλάβω..



...καταλαβαίνετε τι γράψατε; Εγώ προσωπικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα απολύτως!!! Να σας ...αιτιολογήσω τι; Όταν σας λέω / γράφω ξανά και ξανά ότι οι καταλύτες μένουν ουσιαστικά αναλλοίωτοι μετά το πέρας της αντίδρασης και εσείς γράφετε ... "πχ ο καταλύτης έχει απολέσει το 30% της   ενεργειακής του σταθμης";
Τώρα ...ξεχνάμε ότι είναι 350mW η εισερχόμενη ενέργεια και πιάνουμε τα ...59MJ ; Αυτά είναι η ...ενεργειακή πυκνότητα των ...μετάλλων που την μια είναι μέσα στο νερό και την άλλη στα καπάκια του μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή; Αν ναι τότε πώς ...απελευθερώνεται αυτή η ενέργεια; Με τις ...υψηλές συχνότητες οι οποίες ...κατά λάθος έχουν ισχύ ...350mW;




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?



Προφανώς είναι η ...άποψή σου όταν γράφεις:




> Το παραγόμενο υδρόγονο (η υδροξύ) βγαίνει στους  60C το οποίο μετά το ψύχει μέσω της σωληνοειδής διάταξη πριν το βάλει  στο fuel cell. Αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα εξώθερμης αντίδρασης όταν έχουμε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 20C



όταν ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος έχει δηλώσει: "η συσκευή μας δεν χρειάζεται την θερμοκρασία..." Όχι δεν θα σου υποδείξω σε ποιό σημείο το έχει πει για να συνεχίσεις να τον ...αναιρείς! Ή να σε έχει ήδη ακυρώσει ότι ψευδοεπιστημονική χαζομάρα γράψεις! Έχει πιο πολύ πλάκα έτσι!
Αμέσως μετά πάλι πετάς τη σφήνα ότι η αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας δεν ισχύει




> Στην αρχή όντως πίστεψα πως τα 0,35W που γίνονται 200W ισεντροπικά, μας  παράγουν 200W θερμικής καταλυτικής ισχύος και όχι 0,35W θερμικής ισχύος.  Λάθος μου.



για να επιμείνεις στην απιθανολογία σου για του καταλύτες...




> Οντώς εκεί με βοήθησατε να ψάξω για ισχυρότερη καταλυτική δράση.



ενώ ακόμη δεν μας έχεις δείξει / υποδείξει το παραμικρό που να λέει τις χαζομάρες που γράφεις για τους καταλύτες.




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?



Το κορυφαίο όμως στην τελευταία φράση που έγραψες είναι το εξής:




> *Οντώς εκεί με βοήθησατε να ψάξω* ...



Δηλώνετε απλα και ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν γνωρίζατε πώς και γιατί λειτουργεί η απάτη Ζωγράφου και εμείς σας ...βοηθήσαμε να το καταλάβετε!
Είναι περίεργο κύριε Sot Pap το γεγονός ότι ...νομίζετε πώς σας βοηθάμε! Εγώ προσωπικά γελάω με τα ...απίστευτα που γράφετε και είμαι ( σχεδόν ) σίγουρος ότι το κάνετε επίτηδες!




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?

----------

kioan (04-11-18), 

manolena (24-08-19), 

nick1974 (04-11-18), 

nikospag (04-11-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε *Sot Pap*, βλέπουμε ότι διαφωνείτε με το χαρακτηρισμό _απάτη_, όταν εξετάζουμε την «εφεύρεση» και τις επιδείξεις του Π.Ζ.  

Σκεφτείτε την ακόλουθη διεργασία: παίρνουμε 100 γρ. νερό στους 20 0C, το ρίχνουμε μέσα σε ένα μαύρο κουτί, όπου γίνονται πολλά και διάφορα πράγματα (διάσπαση νερού, ραδιοκύματα, καταλύτες, καύση αερίων κ.ο.κ). Μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα στην έξοδο του κουτιού παίρνουμε και πάλι 100 γρ νερό στους 20 0C. 
Μπορούμε στη διεργασία αυτή να κερδίσουμε ενέργεια από το μαύρο κουτί; Η πειραματική εμπειρία και πρακτική λένε - όχι. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση η κατανάλωση ενέργειας από το μαύρο κουτί θα είναι μηδέν. Συνήθως, λόγω απωλειών στις διεργασίες, όλο και κάποια μικρή ποσότητα ενέργειας θα αναγκαστούμε να καταβάλουμε.

Φανταστείτε ότι εμφανίζεται ένα άτομο που ισχυρίζεται ότι βρήκε τρόπο να διασπά το νερό με ενέργεια 10 φορές μικρότερη από αυτή της δημιουργίας του. Δηλαδή εισάγει στο μαύρο κουτί τα 100 γρ. νερό, το διασπά με ενέργεια *Α*, τα καίει τα 2 αέρια, παράγοντας ενέργεια 10x*Α* και 100 γρ. νερό. Έτσι, έχουμε 100 γρ στην είσοδο -100 γρ στην έξοδο, αλλά με κέρδος σε ενέργεια 9x*Α*!!! Τι θα λέγατε σε αυτό το άτομο; Δεν θα του λέγατε ότι το κέρδος αυτό είναι αδύνατο, καθώς συγκρούεται με τη ΑΔΕ και επομένως είναι καλύτερα να στρωθεί στο διάβασμα της Φυσικής; 

Φανταστείτε τώρα ότι το άτομο αυτό δεν μένει μόνο στα λόγια, δηλαδή στη δήλωση, αλλά προβαίνει και στην επίδειξη αυτής της «κερδισμένης ενέργειας» των 9x*Α*. Καθώς το κέρδος αυτό είναι αδύνατο, την επίδειξη αυτή δεν θα τη χαρακτηρίζατε _απάτη_;
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (05-11-18), 

nestoras (05-11-18)

----------


## sv4lqc47

ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΑΤΗ???  ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ, Η ΕΠΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΕΡΕΥΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΙΟΝ ΟΦΕΛΟΣ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΕΕΕΕ?????

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΑΤΗ???  ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ, Η ΕΠΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΕΡΕΥΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΙΟΝ ΟΦΕΛΟΣ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΕΕΕΕ?????



Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον ...ξανά για την εφευρ... εμμμ συγγνώμη απάτη Ζωγράφου! Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις κύριε sv4lqc47 ότι το βάρος της απόδειξης πέφτει στους ώμους αυτού που ισχυρίζεται κάτι καινούργιο. Όσο λοιπόν ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος και οι συν αυτώ ( δήθεν ) ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ. δεν αποδυκνείουν τα λεγόμενά τους με επαναλαμβανόμενα πειράματα, δημοσιεύσεις σε έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά και γενικότερα λεπτομερή έλεγχο από ( πραγματικούς ) επιστήμονες τότε ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να τους κατηγορεί για απάτη.
Αυτό που λέτε / γράφετε "...κατασκευαστικές αναλύσεις για να τις πάρουν οι διάφοροι για ιδιον όφελος" δεν ισχύει! Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ζητώ από τον απατεώνα Ζωγράφο να μου δείξει καμιά "...κατασκευαστική ανάλυση". Θέλω να δω ...επιστημονική ανάλυση! Θέλω να δω την θεωρία πίσω από τους απίστευτους ισχυρισμούς του. Και η θεωρία δεν δείχνει πώς κατασκευάζετε η συσκευή! Γιατί λοιπόν δεν δημοσιεύεται; Μήπως γιατί δεν υπάρχει;

Υ.Γ.
Μην γράφεις σε παρακαλώ με κεφαλαία. Στο διαδίκτυο τα κεφαλαία σημαίνουν ότι φωνάζεις. Έχεις κανένα λόγο να φωνάζεις;

----------


## VaselPi

_ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ_;

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *sv4lqc47*

Κύριε Νίκο, καλωσορίσατε στην κουβέντα. Στο θέμα των «αποδείξεων»: Βεβαίως υπάρχουν, και θα τις βρείτε στα σχολικά συγγράμματα της Φυσικής και Χημείας. 
Στο θέμα των «κατασκευαστικών λεπτομερειών»: Θα προσέξατε ότι η κουβέντα εδώ γίνεται σε επίπεδο Γενικών Αρχών της Φυσικοχημείας. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που επικαλούμαστε το «μαύρο κουτί», δηλαδή μία κατασκευή, στην οποία οι κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες μας είναι άγνωστες ή αδιαφορούμε για αυτές. Αυτό που εξετάζεται είναι η ενεργειακή απόδοση του μαύρου κουτιού, όταν η εξερχόμενη από αυτό ουσία (τα 100 γρ. νερού) _είναι ίση_ (ίση μάζα και ίδια κατάσταση) με αυτή που εισάγεται. Στην κουβέντα αυτή οι «κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες» του μαύρου κουτιού είναι εντελώς περιττές. 

Τι λένε τα σχολικά εγχειρίδια; Το ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο αυτής της διεργασίας _θα είναι μηδέν_, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, δηλαδή σε περίπτωση που οι διεργασίες στο κουτί γίνονται με μηδενικές απώλειες. Συνήθως, οι απώλειες δεν είναι μηδέν, οπότε αντί για μηδενικό ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο σχεδόν πάντα έχουμε ισοζύγιο ολίγον αρνητικό. Αυτό βλέπουμε και σε όλα τα πειράματα Φυσικής και Χημείας.

Έτσι, όταν εμφανίζεται ένα άτομο που ισχυρίζεται ότι ανακάλυψε τρόπο το ενεργειακό αυτό ισοζύγιο να το κάνει θετικό, και μάλιστα με μεγάλη διαφορά-τον προτρέπουμε να ξαναδιαβάσει τα σχολικά βιβλία, διότι ο ισχυρισμός του συγκρούεται με την ΑΔΕ! Όταν όμως το άτομο αυτό εμφανίζεται να κάνει και επίδειξη αυτού του «θετικού ενεργειακού ισοζυγίου», με διάφορες φλόγες και ταλαντωτές, γινόμαστε «κακοί» και στον χαρακτηρισμό-_αστοιχείωτος επιστημονικά_, προσθέτουμε και το-_επίδειξη απάτη_, αδιαφορώντας για τις όποιες «κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες» της «εφεύρεσης» του. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## DGeorge

> ......Καταλήξαμε δηλαδή να συμφωνήσουμε πως έστω σε αυτήν την πτυχή της "εφεύρεσης" πρόκειται για *απάτη* (και κατ' επέκταση για έναν *απατεώνα*, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την πρώτη ύλη)
> 
> Έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα, αλλά είναι μια καλή αρχή  ........



Δεν λέω... Καλή η πρώτη επισήμανση, ως προς την *απάτη*!
Για τη δεύτερη επισήμανση "έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα", ο δίσκος του server δεν ξέρω τι άποψη έχει!!! :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## nepomuk

> Για τη δεύτερη επισήμανση "έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα", ο δίσκος του server δεν ξέρω τι άποψη έχει!!!




Αυτος δεν χαμπαριαζει , 16  terra εχουν φτασει οι δισκοι γεμισμενοι με το αδρανες - ευγενες ήλιο .
Αλλα γιατι  κι εσυ μας  χαλας το ονειρο  της απεξαρτησης απο τα  δικτυα ;

----------


## VaselPi

Θα το πω ακόμη μία φορά: Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχολείστε με το κολλοειδές άργυρο και τα 350 mW του μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή. Και τα δύο ο Π.Ζ. τα χρησιμοποίησε ως _προπέτασμα καπνού_, για να μην φανεί η απάτη. Ιδίως τα 350 mW του μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή υψηλών συχνοτήτων, τα οποία είναι ανέφικτα ακόμη και για τα ερευνητικά μεγαθήρια με άρτιο και σύγχρονο εξοπλισμό, με εκατοντάδες ικανότατων ερευνητών, όπως, για παράδειγμα, των ερευνητικών κέντρων τω ΗΠΑ.

*Οι υψηλές συχνότητες στο εξωτερικό*
Σήμερα, μεταξύ των υπερδυνάμεων γίνεται μεγάλος αγώνας δρόμου στον τομέα των υψηλών συχνοτήτων. Τα πιο «γρήγορα» τρανζίστορ κατασκευάζονται με βάση το Φωσφίδιο του Ινδίου (InP), που σε λειτουργία κοινού εκπομπού έχουν μία οριακή συχνότητα της τάξης 300 GHz. Κατά καιρούς εμφανίζονται και δημοσιεύματα για συχνότητες περί των 800 GHz, αλλά εδώ την όποια πρόοδο στη συχνότητα την επιτυγχάνουν κυρίως μέσω μείωσης των διαστάσεων του τρανζίστορ. Για παράδειγμα, η DARPA (Defense Advanced Research Project Agency), του Υπουργείου Άμυνας των ΗΠΑ, το έτος 2014 κατοχύρωσε στο βιβλίο Γκίνες ένα ρεκόρ, για τρανζίστορ με ενίσχυση 9 db στο 1 THz!!!. Το προηγούμενο ρεκόρ ήταν πάλι δικό της, κοντά στα 850 GHz, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Μάλιστα, παρουσίασε ένα 10-βάθμιο μικροτσίπ-ενισχυτή, που λειτουργούσε σταθερά στη συχνότητα του προηγούμενου ρεκόρ. Πως το επέτυχε το 1 THz; Μειώνοντας τις διαστάσεις του τρανζίστορ στα 25 nm, περίπου! Όπως βλέπουμε, στα ερευνητικά μεγαθήρια των μικροτσίπ του εξωτερικού τη συχνότητα 1 THz την προσεγγίζουν με μεγάλη δυσκολία.

*Οι υψηλές συχνότητες του Π.Ζ.*
Ας δούμε τώρα τις υψηλές συχνότητες του Π.Ζ. Έτσι, σε κάποια από τις ομιλίες άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι η διάσπαση του νερού με τα ραδιοκύματα γινόταν στην 7 αρμονική του ταλαντωτή. Καθώς η ιδιοσυχνότητα των μορίων του νερού είναι περίπου 100 THz, αυτό παραπέμπει σε συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή 15 THz. Καθώς, όμως, έβλεπε ότι η συχνότητα αυτή είναι ανέφικτη στην εφαρμογή, «σκαρφίστηκε» την ιστορία με τους «5 ταλαντωτές σε σύνδεση δακτυλίου», ισχυριζόμενος ότι τα 15 THz δημιουργούνται από 5 γεννήτριες των 3 THz, στο άθροισμά τους! Για οικονομία λόγου, αφήνω κατά μέρος την ουσία αυτού του ισχυρισμού και μένω, έστω, στα 3 THz των 5 ταλαντωτών. Εδώ τίθεται το εξής ερώτημα: Πόσο εφικτό είναι στην Αθήνα, με τις υποδομές που έχουμε, ένα ευφυές, έστω, άτομο να κατασκευάσει στο εργαστήριό του έναν ταλαντωτή στα 3 THz; Μιλάμε για μήκος κύματος 0,09 mm και περίοδο 0,33 ps!
Όταν μιλούσε για τους 5 ταλαντωτές των 3 THz σε «σύνδεση δακτυλίου», που προϋποθέτει ύπαρξη ηλεκτρονικών κλειδιών ικανά να ανοιγοκλείνουν σε χρόνο: μισό του 1/5 της περιόδου (0,33 ps) της συχνότητας των 3 THz!!! Διότι αυτό υπονοούσε όταν αναφερόταν σε 5 διακριτές διαφορετικές φάσεις σύνδεσης των ταλαντωτών. Καταλάβαινε τι έλεγε; Ουσιαστικά, μιλούσε για ηλεκτρονικά κλειδιά ικανά να λειτουργούν σε συχνότητα 30 THz!!! Το ζήτημα είναι ότι σήμερα τα ηλεκτρονικά αυτά κλειδιά δεν υπάρχουν!
Κρίνετε μόνοι, αν ο Π.Ζ, με κολλητήρι-πιστολάκι, θα μπορούσε να κατασκευάσει στο εργαστήριό του, όχι 5, αλλά έναν ταλαντωτή των 3 THz, έστω και μερικών μικροβάττ. Είναι ψευδής λοιπόν η δήλωσή του περί κατασκευής από τον ίδιο μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή υψηλών συχνοτήτων (υπονοώντας τα 3 THz) ικανό να «ταρακουνήσει» τα μόρια του νερού στα 100 THz. Εξάλλου, στην 7 αρμονική τα βάττ της ταλάντωσης εμφανίζονται κατά 74 = 2401 φορές μειωμένα (!!!), όπως έδειξα σε ένα «μακρινό» ποστ (σελ. 307, ποστ 3068 ).
Επομένως, ο Π.Ζ. ποτέ δεν δημιούργησε τον μικροκυματικό ταλαντωτή και ποτέ δεν τον λειτουργούσε. Δεν τον λειτουργούσε και στις επιδείξεις! Στην Αθήνα, ακόμη και ο ποιο έμπειρος ερευνητής της DARPA θα αδυνατούσε να τον κατασκευάσει, δίχως τις δικές τους υποδομές.

*Πως προέκυψαν τα 350* *mW** του Π.Ζ;*
Θα θυμάστε, στο βίντεο με την αμπούλα και το καμουφλαρισμένο (φασκιωμένο) iinduction heater (η μούμια), κάποια στιγμή ο Ζούγκλας τον ρώτησε: για πόσο χρόνο το μεταλλάκι στην αμπούλα θα παράγει υδρογόνο; Το σκέφτηκε λίγο και απάντησε: Για 5 ημέρες!!! Πέντε ημέρες, δίχως να συσχετίσει την απάντησή του με τη μάζα του κράματος, τη μάζα του νερού και το ρυθμό έκκλησης του υδρογόνου. Έτσι, αυθαίρετα και ουρανοκατέβατα μίλησε για τις πέντε ημέρες, προκειμένου να εντυπωσιάσει!
Κάπως έτσι προέκυψαν και τα *350* *mW* του ανύπαρκτου μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή. Και αυτά προέκυψαν αυθαίρετα και ουρανοκατέβατα, όπως και οι 5 ημέρες της αμπούλας! Καθώς ο μικροκυματικός ταλαντωτής είναι ανύπαρκτος, θα μπορούσε να μιλήσει και για *250* *mW*, αλλά για κάποιον λόγο τον βόλευε αυτός ο συγκεκριμένος αριθμός, δηλαδή τα *350* *mW*. Αυτό είναι όλο!!! Σημασία έχει το γεγονός, ότι ο μικροκυματικός ταλαντωτής ήταν (είναι) ανύπαρκτος στις ηλεκτρονικές του κατασκευές με τις οποίες έκανε τις επιδείξεις.
Θύμα του Π.Ζ. είναι και ο ευκολόπιστος κ. *Sot Pap*, ο οποίος με κβαντικά και σηραγγοειδή μοντέλα έσπαγε και σπάει το κεφάλι του για να καταλάβει πως τα ανύπαρκτα *350* *mW* του ανύπαρκτου ταλαντωτή παρήγαγαν τη φλόγα που βλέπει στα σχετικά βίντεο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (05-11-18)

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλησπέρα σας!




> ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΑΤΗ???........



Με όλον τον σεβασμό, δεν καταλαβαίνω μία, από την φράση αυτή..... Θα συνιστούσα να τη σπάσετε, και να την ξαναγράψετε σε αυτόνομα μέρη, ώστε να βγαίνουν νοήματα!
 :Sad: 





> ........ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ, Η ΕΠΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΕΡΕΥΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΙΟΝ ΟΦΕΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΕΕΕΕ?????



Πρόκειται περί Φυσικο-Τεχνικής Κατασκευής! Συνεπώς έχω γράψει επανειλημμένα σε παρελθούσες αναρτήσεις μου, ότι κι ο έρημος ο Αϊνστάιν υποχρεώθηκε να καταφύγει στην Συμπτωματική Ολική Έκλειψη του Ήλιου μας, προκειμένου να αποδείξει τη μετατόπιση θέσης κάποιων άστρων, και συνεπώς μέρους της Γενικής Θεωρίας της Σχετικότητας.
Δεν θα ισχυριστώ ότι η Κοινότητα των Φυσικών ήταν/είναι 'αγγελικά πλασμένη'! ...Όχι! Κι εκεί υπάρχουν οι κομπλεξικοί, που θα χτυπήσουν κάτω από τη μέση, προκειμένου να διακριθούν. Όμως οι *Πραγματικά Μεγάλοι* συνηθίζουν να διδάσκουν, να μεταδίδουν τις Γνώσεις τους, κι όχι να φοβούνται μήπως και τις πάρουν άλλοι, δια ίδιον όφελος!
Να την δείξω και εδώ ως εικόνα τη διαφορά του Γνώστη από τον Άσχετο:

Πέρα από τη φαιδρότητα της ασχετοσύνης-απάτης, κάπου στο βάθος καραδοκούν και τέτοιες καταστάσεις!
Υπάρχουν και Διεθνείς Οίκοι Κατοχύρωσης Ευρεσιτεχνιών, καθ' όλα σοβαρότατοι, οι οποίοι θα προστατέψουν το σοβαρό προϊόν μου, από μαϊμουδο-κινέζικα
Καλέ μου φίλε, όποιος Κινέζος, ή και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, αποπειραθεί να μαϊμουδίσει αυτό


φαντάζεσαι ότι θα περάσει/πιάσει; Ας είμαστε σοβαροί! Οι λεβέντες από πάνω δεν έχουν αποδείξει την αξία τους στα μέντια, αλλά σε μηχανές αεροπλάνων



Φυσικά το ίδιο ισχύει και γι'αυτά εδώ τα παλληκάρια.
Φυσικά και δεν έδειξαν λεπτομέρειες των συστημάτων τους.ούτε έδωσαν -σε παρουσιάσεις- πληροφορίες για ευαίσθητα, διαβαθμισμένα, εξαρτήματα! Όμως έδειξαν επανειλημμένα, σε πίστες αγώνων, σε αεροπορικές επιδείξεις, ακόμα και σε μάχες πολέμων αν είναι απάτη ή όχι!!
Υπήρξε τεράστια άνεση, τότε -και τώρα- αντιγραφής των μεν μεγάλων, από τους δε μεγάλους! Οι μικροί ήταν παρακατιανοί!!.....
Δεν φτάνουμε όλοι στο Έβερεστ! ....Πώς να το κάνουμε;;;; Δεν μας σηκώνει το κλίμα του!!!!!

Για να μην πλατειάζω πάρα πολύ... Ο Εφευρέτης μας δεν έχει να φοβάται από πιτσιρικάδες σαν εμένα, μην του κλέψω την ιδέα, στη λεπτομέρεια. Η GM μπορεί ήδη να είναι κάποια/λίγα έτη φωτός μπροστά του, και να μην το γνωρίζει (ο δικός μας - εννοείται).

----------


## DGeorge

Επ' ευκαιρία που έγραφα για μικρούς και μεγάλους, ας δε ο κ. ΠΖ κι οι συν αυτώ το σημερινό Doodle (αφιέρωμα της Google) στον συμπατριώτη μας *Μιχάλη Δερτούζο*. Συμπτωματικά κι αυτός έφτασε στο Έβερεστ (MIT) ως καθηγητής. Κι αυτός μετέδιδε τη Γνώση του σε όποιον ενδιαφερόταν. Τι να πω σε σχέση με την πάρτη μου (ο μετριώτατος Φυσικός) μπροστά σε τέτοιους Τιτάνες του χώρου μου; "...Μικροί - μεγάλοι στον Καφενέ, δεν χωράμε" "Και λίγος σεβασμός καλός θα ήταν!!!"

----------


## nick1974

> ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΑΤΗ???  ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ, Η ΕΠΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΕΡΕΥΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΙΟΝ ΟΦΕΛΟΣ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΕΕΕΕ?????



οι απατες του γελοιου ημιασχετου τσαπατσουλη περιγραφονται αναλυτικοτατα σε ολα τα παραπανω μυνηματα, τα οποια υποτειθεται εχεις διαβασει απ τη στιγμη που μπηκες στο θεμα. 
Καταλαβαινω πως δεν το χεις κανει γιατι ειναι πολλα, αλλα δε γινεται ολο να γραφουμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια καθε φορα που θα μπει καποιος να υποστηριξει την απιστευτη αυτη μπουρδα σε ενα φορουμ επαγγελματιων ηλεκτρονικων οπου ΟΛΟΙ στο συνολο τους ξερουν, βλεπουν και συμφωνουν οτι προκειται για την πιο ηλιθια κακοστημενη προσπαθεια αρπαχτης στην ιστορια.
Το μεγαλο προβλημα δεν ειναι καθ αυτο η απατη, ουτε κανεις ασχολειται τοσο εκτενως με ολους τους απατεωνες του πλανητη, αλλα πολυ περισσοτερο το οτι οποιος ειναι αυτος που την εστησε διαλεξε για το ρολο του δηθεν εφευρετη εναν ασχετο καραγκιοζακο που κυριολεκτικα δε ξερει τι του γινεται και που με τις "απιστευτες γνωσεις του" ουτε λυκειο δε θα βγαζε, για να φτιαξει τη χειροτερη κακοφτιαγμενη φαρσα ολων των εποχων, και μ αυτο υποτειθεται θελαν να φανε λεφτα απ το υπουργειο εθνικης αμυνας! (θελαν? η θελαν απλα να μαζεψουν ενα ταγμα πιστων? κι ο σωρρας εστελνε στον Ομπαμα εξωδικα αλλα δε σημαινει πως το κανε πραγματικα για να κερδισει απ τον Ομπαμα ) 
Το να αντιγραψει btw καποιος τη μεγαλη αυτη εφευρεση ειναι πανευκολο αρκει να ειναι ανω των 4 ετων ωστε να μπορει να χειριζεται πραγματα χωρις να τα βαζει στο στομα. Απλα φτιαχνεις ενα κουτι απο αλουμινοταινιες, βαζεις μεσα οτι βρεις μπροστα σου απο πλακετες μεχρι χωνια, και απο κατω βαζεις μια μπαταρια με δυο καλωδια που βγαινουν.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

nestoras (07-11-18)

----------


## kos tas

> *Πως προέκυψαν τα 350* *mW** του Π.Ζ;*
> Θα θυμάστε, στο βίντεο με την αμπούλα και το καμουφλαρισμένο (φασκιωμένο) iinduction heater (η μούμια), κάποια στιγμή ο Ζούγκλας τον ρώτησε: για πόσο χρόνο το μεταλλάκι στην αμπούλα θα παράγει υδρογόνο; Το σκέφτηκε λίγο και απάντησε: Για 5 ημέρες!!! Πέντε ημέρες, δίχως να συσχετίσει την απάντησή του με τη μάζα του κράματος, τη μάζα του νερού και το ρυθμό έκκλησης του υδρογόνου. Έτσι, αυθαίρετα και ουρανοκατέβατα μίλησε για τις πέντε ημέρες, προκειμένου να εντυπωσιάσει!
> 
> Βασίλειος.



Ακούς επιλεκτικά, στην ερώτηση του Κατσαρού για πόσο θα λειτουργεί αυτό, απάντησε μέχρι να καταναλωθεί το νερό. 
Ο Τριανταφυλόπουλος ρώτησε, πόσο κρατάει, και πήρε την απάντηση περίπου 5 μέρες, (για το μέταλλο) Θα το συμπλήρωνες με νερό όμως, είπε.
Αν ο σωλήνας ήταν μεγαλύτερος, και το βάρος του μετάλλου περισσότερο, και το νερό επίσης περισσότερο, και κάτω από πίεση, θα είχαμε εντυπωσιακές επιδώσεις.
Ίσος πρέπει να κοιτάς τα βίντεο της ζούγκλας και όχι του μάρες, για να έχεις άποψη από πρώτο χέρι. Καλό είναι να μην μπερδεύεις τους αναγνώστες με πράγματα ψευδή και ανυπόστατα.

----------


## kioan

> Ακούς επιλεκτικά, στην ερώτηση του Κατσαρού για πόσο θα λειτουργεί αυτό, απάντησε μέχρι να καταναλωθεί το νερό. 
> Ο Τριανταφυλόπουλος ρώτησε, πόσο κρατάει, και πήρε την απάντηση περίπου 5 μέρες, (για το μέταλλο) Θα το συμπλήρωνες με νερό όμως, είπε.
> Αν ο σωλήνας ήταν μεγαλύτερος, και το βάρος του μετάλλου περισσότερο, και το νερό επίσης περισσότερο, και κάτω από πίεση, θα είχαμε εντυπωσιακές επιδώσεις.
> Ίσος πρέπει να κοιτάς τα βίντεο της ζούγκλας και όχι του μάρες, για να έχεις άποψη από πρώτο χέρι. Καλό είναι να μην μπερδεύεις τους αναγνώστες με πράγματα ψευδή και ανυπόστατα.



Τα άλλα video όπου ο απατεωνίσκος δήλωνε πως η συσκευή λειτουργεί μόνο με καθαρό νερό χωρίς τίποτα άλλο τα είδες ή παρακολουθείς επιλεκτικά ότι θέλεις να πιστέψεις; 

_"Άποψη από πρώτο χέρι"_ θα είχαμε αν η συσκευή παρουσιαζόταν για μετρήσεις  όπως έχουμε πει πάρα πολλές φορές. 
Το μόνο μπέρδεμα με _"ψευδή και ανυπόστατα πράγματα"_ έχει γίνει από τον ίδιο τον απατεωνίσκο που επικαλείται φαινόμενα που δεν κατανοεί και από κάτι φανατικούς παρατρεχάμενους του που προσπαθούν να σκαρφιστούν πολύπλοκες θεωρίες (τις οποίες δε δέχεται ούτε ο απατεωνίσκος) κάτω από τις οποίες η συσκευή θα παρήγαγε μυθικά ποσά ενέργειας προκειμένου να πείσουν και τους ίδιους τους εαυτούς τους. 

Αν έχεις να γράψεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο για να μας πείσεις, κάποια απόδειξη στηριγμένη στην επιστήμη, περιμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον. Αλλά να είναι και που στέκει, όχι μυθιστόρημα δικής σου εμπνεύσεως. 
Αν δεν έχεις στοιχεία, υπομονή μέχρι να σας σώσει ενεργειακά ο ΠΖ. Όσο περιμένεις πλήρωνε κανονικά τη ΔΕΗ σου (όπως άλλωστε κάνει και ο ίδιος στο σπίτι του) ή ζήσε πιο περιπετειωδώς, ανεβοκατεβάζοντας βαρούλκα για να ανάψεις κανένα LED. 
Όταν καταφέρεις με ζωγραφοενέργεια να λειτουργήσεις την συσκευή με την οποία μπαίνεις στο forum και μας γράφεις, τότε τα ξαναλέμε. 






Εν τω μεταξύ ακόμα δεν έχουμε μάθει ποιοι ήταν οι 50+ επιστήμονες θετικών επιστημών που συμφωνούν με τον ΠΖ. Μήπως τους εξαφάνισαν οι πετρελαιάδες; Έχω αρχίσει και ανησυχώ...

----------


## VaselPi

_Ακούς επιλεκτικά, στην ερώτηση του Κατσαρού για πόσο θα λειτουργεί αυτό, απάντησε μέχρι να καταναλωθεί το νερό._ 
_Ο Τριανταφυλόπουλος ρώτησε, πόσο κρατάει, και πήρε την απάντηση περίπου 5 μέρες, (για το μέταλλο) Θα το συμπλήρωνες με νερό όμως, είπε.
Αν ο σωλήνας ήταν μεγαλύτερος, και το βάρος του μετάλλου περισσότερο, και το νερό επίσης περισσότερο, και κάτω από πίεση, θα είχαμε εντυπωσιακές επιδώσεις.
Ίσος πρέπει να κοιτάς τα βίντεο της ζούγκλας και όχι του μάρες, για να έχεις άποψη από πρώτο χέρι. Καλό είναι να μην μπερδεύεις τους αναγνώστες με πράγματα ψευδή και ανυπόστατα._


Αρχικό μήνυμα από *kos* *tas*.

Είναι βαριά η κατηγορία περί «ψεύδους», ιδίως όταν απευθύνεστε σε άτομο που δε γνωρίζετε. Όταν την εκτοξεύετε, φροντίστε, έστω, πρώτα με κάποιον τρόπο να τη στηρίξετε.
Στο θέμα μας, που είναι η άνεση με την οποία ο Π. Ζ. δηλώνει εντελώς ανυπόστατα πράγματα. 
Στην κατηγορία που κάνετε: «ακούς επιλεκτικά», η απάντηση είναι - _βεβαίως_, διότι αν καθίσω να σχολιάσω όλες του τις ανοησίες, θα μου πάρει πάνω από 10 σελίδες. 
Ωστόσο, θα σχολιάσω τη συνέχεια της πρότασής σας: «στην ερώτηση του Κατσαρού για πόσο θα λειτουργεί αυτό, απάντησε: _μέχρι να καταναλωθεί το νερό_. Ας εξετάσουμε κατά πόσο είναι τεκμηριωμένη αυτή η απάντηση. 
Το πλακίδιο-κράμα που έβαλε στην αμπούλα είχε διαστάσεις (στο περίπου) (2cm)x(4cm)x(1mm) ή 0,8 cm3. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το κράμα είναι κράμα αλουμινίου (ρAl = 2,7 g/cm3), η μάζα του πλακιδίου ήταν 2,16 g. 
Το νερό που έβαλε στην αμπούλα κάλυπτε ελαφρώς το πλακίδιο, δηλαδή είχε ύψος 4cm και διάμετρο 2 cm, περίπου. Επομένως, ο όγκος του νερού ήταν 12 cm3. Σε μάζα, το νερό ήταν 12 γραμμάρια. Ας δούμε τώρα την αντίδραση του αλουμινίου με το νερό:

2Al + 6H2O = 2Al(OH)3 + 3H2 + 16,3 kj/g

Σε μάζες, η παραπάνω αντίδραση γράφεται ως:

54gAl + 108gH2O = 156gAl(OH)3 + 6gH2 + 880,2 kj

Με άλλα λόγια, κάθε γραμμάριο αλουμινίου αντιδρά με 2 γραμμάρια νερού. Έτσι, για την ολική αντίδραση των 2,16 γραμμαρίων αλουμινίου αρκούν 4,32 γραμμάρια νερού. Επομένως, το κράμα αυτό θα εξαφανιζόταν πλήρως, ενώ στην αμπούλα θα έμεναν ακόμη 8 γραμμάρια νερού. Δηλαδή στην αμπούλα, το νερό περισσεύει 3 φορές!!! Αυτή είναι η σωστή απάντηση και όχι αυτή που έδωσε στον κ. Κατσαρό: «θα λειτουργεί μέχρι να καταναλωθεί το νερό».
Με βάση τα παραπάνω, τις «5 ημέρες λειτουργίας» τις αφήνω στη δική σας κρίση. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (07-11-18), 

nestoras (07-11-18)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αν ο σωλήνας ήταν μεγαλύτερος, και το βάρος του μετάλλου περισσότερο, και το νερό επίσης περισσότερο, και κάτω από πίεση, θα είχαμε εντυπωσιακές επιδώσεις.



Μήπως θα ήθελες κατ' αρχήν να μας εξηγήσεις για την αρχή λειτουργείας όλου αυτού πριν φτάσουμε στις ..."εντυπωσιακές επιδόσεις"; Αν δεν γνωρίζεις την αρχή λειτουργίας μήπως θα ήθελες να μας εξηγήσεις πόση ήταν η απόδοση όταν έκανε την παρουσίαση; Πόση θα ήταν αν ήταν ...μεγαλύτερος ο σωλήνας; Με αριθμούς παρακαλώ. Αν δεν τα γνωρίζεις αυτά τότε πώς μπορείς και λες / γράφεις για ..."εντυπωσιακές αποδόσεις"; Επειδή ...πιστεύεις ότι θα ήταν ...εντυπωσιακές;




> Ίσος πρέπει να κοιτάς τα βίντεο της ζούγκλας και όχι του μάρες, για να  έχεις άποψη από πρώτο χέρι. Καλό είναι να μην μπερδεύεις τους αναγνώστες  με πράγματα ψευδή και ανυπόστατα.



Ο *AreSMareS* είμαι εγώ, αυτοπροσώπως, ό ίδιος! Τα βίντεο που έκανα δεν είναι παρά αποσπάσματα από τα βίντεο στο zougla tv! Δεν ...έκανα τίποτα εγώ! Όλα όσα βλέπεις εκεί τα είπε και τα έκανε ο άσχετος απατεώνας Ζωγράφος. Διαφωνείς; Εντάξει! Διάβασες όλες τις προηγούμενες ...ερωτήσεις - απαντήσεις εδώ στο forum; Έχεις να προσθέσεις κάτι καινούργιο; Διαφωνείς με κάτι που είπα / έγραψα; Πολύ ευχαρίστως να το επαναλάβω / να το ξεκαθαρίσω. όταν όμως έρχεσαι και γράφεις: "_Καλό είναι να μην μπερδεύεις τους αναγνώστες  με πράγματα ψευδή και ανυπόστατα._" με κατηγορείς ευθέως ότι λέω / γράφω ψέματα. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να μου υποδείξεις σε ποιό σημείο ακριβώς λέω / γράφω ψέματα. Αν δεν το κάνεις αυτό τότε 




> Ποιός είπαμε είναι το τρολ εδω μέσα?

----------

kioan (07-11-18), 

nick1974 (07-11-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αν ο σωλήνας ήταν μεγαλύτερος, και το βάρος του μετάλλου περισσότερο, και το νερό επίσης περισσότερο, και κάτω από πίεση, θα είχαμε εντυπωσιακές επιδώσεις.
> *Ίσος πρέπει να κοιτάς τα βίντεο της ζούγκλας και όχι του μάρες,* για να έχεις άποψη από πρώτο χέρι. Καλό είναι να μην μπερδεύεις τους αναγνώστες με πράγματα ψευδή και ανυπόστατα.



Το παρακάτω βίντεο είναι από ζούγκλα .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWY8iDiCjUA 
Σταμάτα το βίντεο ακριβώς στο 15:22 λεπτό , έχει έναν αισθητήρα πιστόλι και μετρά την θερμοκρασία εντός του καφέ , θα δεις ότι δείχνει 300 με 270 βαθμούς και ο καφές δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη στην θερμοκρασία βρασμού του νερού (θερμοκρασία βρασμού νερού 100C) .

Οφείλεις πέρα από τις "εντυπωσιακές επιδόσεις " που υπόσχεσαι , να εξηγήσεις γιατί όλα τα όργανα του μουστάκια συμπεριλαμβανομένου και πολύμετρου δείχνουν "κβαντικές" μετρήσεις .
Παραδέξου ότι η αλεπού είναι πολύ πονηρή , έχει ρυθμίσει όλα τα πολύμετρα / θερμόμετρα να δείχνουν μόνο κβαντικά νούμερα και όχι πραγματικά , επίσης αυτός και ο λόγος που τις ζωντανές συνδέσεις (καλώδια κτλ ) δεν τις κάνει ποτέ με π.χ. σταθερά βύσματα , ακριβώς για να μπερδέψει τους πάντες και να δικαιολογήσει με αυτόν τον τρόπο τα "κβαντικά" νούμερα στις μετρήσεις . Η δική σου απάντηση σε αυτό το θέμα ποια είναι?
Στο θέμα που αναφέρθηκε πριν με το θολωμένο νερό που έριξε στην συσκευή , λέω μήπως και πάλι μήπως έχει κάνει κάτι άλλο?
https://phys.org/news/2013-02-chemis...mperature.html (αυτό εννοούσε ο μουστάκιας όταν έλεγε ότι κατασκεύασε "ειδική " μεμβράνη συλλέκτη που να ανταποκρίνεται αντίστοιχα στην διεργασία μεθανόλης ) και γιατί έπρεπε να κατασκευάσει μεμβράνη κυψέλης ενώ ήδη υπάρχουν και έτοιμες ?

----------


## nick1974

> Ακούς επιλεκτικά, στην ερώτηση του Κατσαρού για πόσο θα λειτουργεί αυτό, απάντησε μέχρι να καταναλωθεί το νερό. 
> Ο Τριανταφυλόπουλος ρώτησε, πόσο κρατάει, και πήρε την απάντηση περίπου 5 μέρες, (για το μέταλλο) Θα το συμπλήρωνες με νερό όμως, είπε.
> Αν ο σωλήνας ήταν μεγαλύτερος, και το βάρος του μετάλλου περισσότερο, και το νερό επίσης περισσότερο, και κάτω από πίεση, θα είχαμε εντυπωσιακές επιδώσεις.
> Ίσος πρέπει να κοιτάς τα βίντεο της ζούγκλας και όχι του μάρες, για να έχεις άποψη από πρώτο χέρι. Καλό είναι να μην μπερδεύεις τους αναγνώστες με πράγματα ψευδή και ανυπόστατα.



ΟΤΑΝ θα γραφεις χρησιμοποιοντας ρευμα απο τα τσακνοτσουκαλα και τα  ταχυδακτυλουργικα του ημιασχετου τσαπατσουλη φιδεμπορα απατεωνισκου της κακιας ωρας, ΤΟΤΕ θα εχεις δικαιωμα να προσβαλεις δυο κανονικα μας μελη τα οποια ειναι και κανονικοι επαγγελματιες Φυσικοι.
μεχρι τουε καλες ονειροξει; με υδρογονα και ροδες ποδηλατου και καζανακογεννητριες με υψηλες συχνοτητες 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ΤΟΤΕ θα εχεις δικαιωμα να προσβαλεις δυο κανονικα μας μελη τα οποια ειναι και κανονικοι επαγγελματιες Φυσικοι.



Είμαι εκπαιδευτικός Φυσικός και αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα τότε συγγνώμη αλλά θα διαφωνήσω σε αυτό μαζί σου. Θέλω να με αμφισβητούν. Θέλω να με κρίνουν. Θέλω να με απορρίπτουν. Αυτή είναι η πρόοδος σε τελική ανάλυση!
*Διαφωνία --> αμαφισβήτηση --> απόρριψη --> νέα επιστήμη!*
 Για να γίνει αυτό όμως πρέπει να τηρούνται βασικοί κανόνες επιστημονικότητας. Θα ήθελε ο κύριος kos tas να μάθει ποιοί είναι αυτοί; Ορίστε:
http://old.primedu.uoa.gr/sciedu/new_ant/new_method.htm
Θα ήθελε ο κύριος kos tas να μας βοηθήσει επίσης με πόσα από αυτά έχει ...συμμορφωθεί ο απατεώνας Ζωγράφος;
Τα "πιστεύω", τα "όνειρα" και οι χαζομαρούλες τύπου ...πατέντας δεν είναι επιστημονική μέθοδος.

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα αυτά σας τα λέει άνθρωπος που ήθελε να βάλει ζάντα από ποδήλατο και να τροφοδοτήσει ψυγεία, τηλεοράσεις, φούρνους, φώτα κλπ...  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## kos tas

> _Ακούς επιλεκτικά, στην ερώτηση του Κατσαρού για πόσο θα λειτουργεί αυτό, απάντησε μέχρι να καταναλωθεί το νερό._ 
> _Ο Τριανταφυλόπουλος ρώτησε, πόσο κρατάει, και πήρε την απάντηση περίπου 5 μέρες, (για το μέταλλο) Θα το συμπλήρωνες με νερό όμως, είπε.
> Αν ο σωλήνας ήταν μεγαλύτερος, και το βάρος του μετάλλου περισσότερο, και το νερό επίσης περισσότερο, και κάτω από πίεση, θα είχαμε εντυπωσιακές επιδώσεις.
> Ίσος πρέπει να κοιτάς τα βίντεο της ζούγκλας και όχι του μάρες, για να έχεις άποψη από πρώτο χέρι. Καλό είναι να μην μπερδεύεις τους αναγνώστες με πράγματα ψευδή και ανυπόστατα._
> 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *kos* *tas*.
> 
> Είναι βαριά η κατηγορία περί «ψεύδους», ιδίως όταν απευθύνεστε σε άτομο που δε γνωρίζετε. Όταν την εκτοξεύετε, φροντίστε, έστω, πρώτα με κάποιον τρόπο να τη στηρίξετε.
> ...



Κε καθηγητά σας πιάνω αδιάβαστο. Ποιος σας είπε ότι είναι Αλουμίνιο; Το Αλουμίνιο δεν είναι δυνατόν να καταναλωθεί υπό (κανονικάς συνθήκας), γιατί δημιουργείται ένα φιλμ Οξειδίου του Αλουμινίου και σταματά η περαιτέρω αντίδραση με το Νερό.
Σας έχω πιάσει κι άλλη φορά να λέτε πράγματα που μαθαίνουν στη Β΄ Γυμνασίου, όπως τότε με την Μπαταρία Μαγνησίου θαλάσσης.

----------


## kos tas

Διαλέξτε λοιπόν πως θέλετε να σας αποκαλώ, ψεύτη ή αγράμματο.

----------


## nick1974

> Είμαι εκπαιδευτικός Φυσικός και αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα τότε συγγνώμη αλλά θα διαφωνήσω σε αυτό μαζί σου. Θέλω να με αμφισβητούν. Θέλω να με κρίνουν. Θέλω να με απορρίπτουν. Αυτή είναι η πρόοδος σε τελική ανάλυση!
> *Διαφωνία --> αμαφισβήτηση --> απόρριψη --> νέα επιστήμη!*



Κανεις δεν αμφισβητει οτι απο τη διαφωνια προκυπτουν δημιουργικες καταστασεις, αλλα εξαρταται και ποιος διαφωνει με ποιον.
Με καποιους ειναι απλα κουραστικο, και το "πολυτιμο νεο μελος" που μπηκε για να μας τα πρηξει οτι αν γυριζει μια σουβλα θα ηλεκτροδοτησει μια πολη μαλλον ανηκει σ αυτη την κατηγορια...


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> *Διαφωνία --> αμαφισβήτηση --> απόρριψη --> νέα επιστήμη!*
>  Για να γίνει αυτό όμως πρέπει να τηρούνται βασικοί κανόνες επιστημονικότητας. Θα ήθελε ο κύριος kos tas να μάθει ποιοί είναι αυτοί; Ορίστε:
> http://old.primedu.uoa.gr/sciedu/new_ant/new_method.htm



Κακός το έβαλες αυτό με του κανόνες , γιατί θα κολλήσουν στην αναφορά της "παρατήρησης " που λέει ....




> Βέβαια αυτό που παρατηρούμε δεν θα πρέπει να ανάγεται σε απόλυτη αρχή μιας και ό,τι δεν είναι παρατηρήσιμο δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει.



Σβήσε το προτού το δει ο Kos tas και σε καραφλιάσει  :Lol: 
Πάντως από δικής μου πλευράς κορυφαίο κανόνα έχω το "ξυράφι του Όκαμ " .
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9E...BA%CE%B1%CE%BC

----------

nick1974 (07-11-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Διαλέξτε λοιπόν πως θέλετε να σας αποκαλώ, ψεύτη ή αγράμματο.



εσενα σε πειραζει να σε φωναζουμε αγλαια η απλα να σε λεμε ζωντοβολο?

καλα ρε φιλε, εκανες εγγραφη για να υποστηριξεις μια ανοησια ενος ηλιθιου χιμπατζη και νομιζεις πως υπαρχει μια στο εκατομμυριο να σε παρει ανθρωπος στα σοβαρα?
λοβοτομες σας κανουν εκει στην ενεργειακη αιρεση?
αυτοκαταστροφικες τασεις εχετε εκει? η εχετε τσακωθει με την οποια αξιοπρεπεια (δεν) εχετε?
Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κε καθηγητά σας πιάνω αδιάβαστο. Ποιος σας είπε ότι είναι Αλουμίνιο; Το Αλουμίνιο δεν είναι δυνατόν να καταναλωθεί υπό (κανονικάς συνθήκας), γιατί δημιουργείται ένα φιλμ Οξειδίου του Αλουμινίου και σταματά η περαιτέρω αντίδραση με το Νερό.







> Διαλέξτε λοιπόν πως θέλετε να σας αποκαλώ, ψεύτη ή αγράμματο.



όταν σχολιάστηκε το εξής:




> *Αν θεωρήσουμε* ότι το κράμα είναι κράμα αλουμινίου...



Λυπάμαι γιατί απλά ακολουθείτε κύριε kos tas τα βήματα του κυρίου Γεωργίου ( George Pap ) ο οποίος πιανόταν από μια λέξη και έβριζε και πρόσβαλλε. Κανείς δεν είπε ότι *είναι* αλουμίνιο. Υπόθεση είναι γιατί το αλουμίνιο χρησιμοποιείται σε τέτοιες αντιδράσεις!
Έχεις το θάρρος και το σθένος να ζητήσεις ...συγγνώμη, σε αντίθεση με τον κύριο Γεώργιο;
Μήπως περιμένω πολλά;

----------

VaselPi (08-11-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Μήπως περιμένω πολλά;




ναι.
με μεγαλη ευχαριστηση ομως θα σε πρηξει προσπαθοντας να υποστηριξει τις βλακειες που πιστευει...

Δυστυχως οταν μιλας με τετοιους ανθρωπους πρεπει να 
στελνεις για ενα υπνακο το Βολταιρο που χεις μεσα σου 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

_Κε καθηγητά σας πιάνω αδιάβαστο. Ποιος σας είπε ότι είναι Αλουμίνιο; Το Αλουμίνιο δεν είναι δυνατόν να καταναλωθεί υπό (κανονικάς συνθήκας), γιατί δημιουργείται ένα φιλμ Οξειδίου του Αλουμινίου και σταματά η περαιτέρω αντίδραση με το Νερό._
_Σας έχω πιάσει κι άλλη φορά να λέτε πράγματα που μαθαίνουν στη Β΄ Γυμνασίου, όπως τότε με την Μπαταρία Μαγνησίου θαλάσσης_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *kos* *tas*.

Κύριε *kos* *tas*, παρόμοια παρατήρηση δέχτηκα και από τον κ. *George* *Pap**,* στη σελίδα 309, ποστ 3082. 

Απαντώντας σε μία από τις παρατηρήσεις του κ. *George* *Pap* (σελ. 310, ποστ 3095), του έγραφα:

«Δεν ξέρω πώς να σας απαντήσω, διότι μερικά από αυτά που λέτε είναι σωστά, αλλά τα περισσότερα όχι. 
Ας δούμε το 1:_ ΤΑ ΚΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΞΟΥΝ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ._ 
Καθώς ενδιαφέρεστε για το θέμα, σας θεώρησα γνώστη του αντικειμένου και επομένως γνωρίζετε ότι στο εξωτερικό γίνεται μεγάλη έρευνα γύρω από το θέμα παραγωγής υδρογόνου από το νερό. Τα πιο απλά μέταλλα που αντιδρούν με το νερό είναι αυτά που αναφέρετε, δηλαδή το Na, K, Li κ.α. Μειονέκτημα αυτών των μετάλλων είναι το μεγάλο τους κόστος. Προκειμένου να μειωθεί, οι ερευνητές στράφηκαν προς τα φτηνά μέταλλα, για παράδειγμα, το αλουμίνιο, το οποίο όμως δεν αντιδρά με το νερό λόγω παρουσίας στην επιφάνεια του οξειδίου. Έτσι, προκειμένου το οξείδιο να αντιμετωπιστεί, αναζητήθηκαν και βρέθηκαν κράματα του αλουμινίου που αντιδρούν με το νερό. Για παράδειγμα, το κράμα 

90% Al + 5%KoH + 5% Cu.

Στα πρώτα κράματα που βρέθηκαν η θερμοκρασία του νερού έπρεπε να είναι υψηλή, κοντά στους 100 βαθμούς, που ασφαλώς ήταν άβολο. Ακολούθησε αναζήτηση άλλων κραμάτων, τα οποία, σήμερα, αντιδρούν με το νερό σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου. Στο μήνυμά μου,  _σε αυτά τα κράματα αναφερόμουν_  και όχι στα κράματα γενικώς. Δεν μπήκα σε κόπο να το διευκρινίσω διότι σας θεώρησα ενημερωμένο σχετικώς». 

Κύριε *kos tas,* καθώς το θέμα σας ενδιαφέρει, θα σας προέτρεπα να το μελετήσετε πρώτα, έστω στοιχειωδώς, πριν εισέλθετε στο Φόρουμ Ηλεκτρονικών με τόση φόρα.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## mtzag

Ο πετρος ζωγραφος ειναι απατεωνας της κακιας ωρας.
Χοντροκομενα τρικ που τα πιανει και η καμερα

----------

nestoras (08-11-18)

----------


## lepouras

> εσενα σε πειραζει να σε φωναζουμε αγλαια η απλα να σε λεμε ζωντοβολο?
> 
> καλα ρε φιλε, εκανες εγγραφη για να υποστηριξεις μια ανοησια ενος ηλιθιου χιμπατζη και νομιζεις πως υπαρχει μια στο εκατομμυριο να σε παρει ανθρωπος στα σοβαρα?
> λοβοτομες σας κανουν εκει στην ενεργειακη αιρεση?
> αυτοκαταστροφικες τασεις εχετε εκει? η εχετε τσακωθει με την οποια αξιοπρεπεια (δεν) εχετε?
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



νομίζεις τυχαία έχω προσθέσει στην υπογραφή μου την φράση?

----------


## kioan

> Διαλέξτε λοιπόν πως θέλετε να σας αποκαλώ, ψεύτη ή αγράμματο.



Τάδε έφη ο γραμματιζούμενος που θεωρεί πως ανυψώνοντας βαρίδια με το χέρι θα λύσει τις ενεργειακές ανάγκες της καθημερινότητάς του.  :Lol: 

Πάντως όταν (εμμέσως) σε αποκαλούν *θύμα* της απάτης ΠΖ, μην το εκλαμβάνεις ως προσβολή, είναι φιλοφρόνηση. Οι κακοπροαίρετοι θα σε αποκαλούσαν απλώς *ηλίθιο*.
Το να εξαπατηθείς, και ειδικότερα για κάτι που δεν κατανοείς εις βάθος, δεν είναι κακό. Κακό είναι το να αρνείσαι να δεις την πραγματικότητα και να εθελοτυφλείς φανατισμένα.

----------

nick1974 (08-11-18), 

VaselPi (08-11-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> νομίζεις τυχαία έχω προσθέσει στην υπογραφή μου την φράση?




Προς τι οι αηθεις χαρακτηρισμοι σε  ελπιζοντες ; 

Ο μουστακιας προανηγγειλε Την ενεργειακη επανασταση , σε  εναν κοσμο πονεμενο ...
Μηπως τελικα ειναι ενα placebo αντικαταθλιπτικο ,που δρα  σε ορισμενες ομαδες πληθυσμου
που δεν "πιανει" ο Ψωρρας;

----------


## exop

> Προς τι οι αηθεις χαρακτηρισμοι σε  ελπιζοντες ; 
> 
> Ο μουστακιας προανηγγειλε Την ενεργειακη επανασταση , σε  εναν κοσμο πονεμενο ...
> Μηπως τελικα ειναι ενα placebo αντικαταθλιπτικο ,που δρα  σε ορισμενες ομαδες πληθυσμου
> που δεν "πιανει" ο Ψωρρας;



έτσι, για να υπάρχει:





> *απατεώνας* _αρσενικό_ (_θηλυκό_: απατεώνισσα) 
> 
> 
> το πρόσωπο που ξεγελάει κι εξαπατά συστηματικά τους άλλους για δικό του όφελος, με το να εκμεταλλεύεται την εμπιστοσύνη, την καλή διάθεση που δείχνουν ή την αφέλειά τους




η ενεργειακη επανασταση , σε  εναν κοσμο πονεμενο ...ΔΕΝ ειναι τελικα ενα placebo αντικαταθλιπτικο: προσπαθεί να "δαγκώσει" (το υπουργείο, τους αφελείς κ.λ.π.), οπότε ο χαρακτηρισμός "απατεώνας" είναι ορθός.

τα "παραδείγματα" σου - και η συνάφεια τους -είναι άκυρα.





> Ουκ αν λαβοις παρα του μη εχοντος , αλλα οι ανθρωποι ελπιζουν .
> Προς τι οι αηθεις χαρακτηρισμοι σε  ελπιζοντες ;



προσπαθείς/προσπαθείτε(οι "οπαδοί") με κάθε τρόπο να λάβετε μια, έστω μη αρνητική, κριτική από επαγγελματίες, με απώτερο σκοπό να προσδώσετε "επιστημοσύνη" στα λεγόμενα σας.
σε παλαιότερο μήνυμα σου, έχεις παραδεχτεί οτι θα ήθελες να έχεις την "αντιπροσωπεία" της "εφεύρεσης" στη Λατινική Αμερική.(για την υστεροφημία σου να υποθέσω και οχι για την τσέπη σου)





> Βιοποριζομαι ως ατζεντης τα τελευταια χρονια .Εχω  ζητησει επισημως την ..χειρα   χμμμ  .. την αντιπροσωπευση των  συμφεροντων ΠΖ στη Ν.Αμερικη.






κανείς δεν κακίζει τους ελπίζοντες αν δεν το έχεις αντιληφθεί.
οι απατεώνες (ή "πωλητές ελπίδας μετ'αμοιβής") είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα από τους ελπίζοντες/μη γνωρίζοντες.

----------

VaselPi (08-11-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> κανείς δεν κακίζει τους ελπίζοντες αν δεν το έχεις αντιληφθεί.
> οι απατεώνες (ή "πωλητές ελπίδας μετ'αμοιβής") είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα από τους ελπίζοντες/μη γνωρίζοντες.




Δεκτα τα σχολια , βοηθανε στο διαλογο .
Ο καθενας μας σε καποια φαση της ζωης του , οσο ορθολογιστης κι αν ειναι ,
ολο και σε κατι εντελως αβασιμο θα πιστεψει -ελπισει .



Στα δικα μας: οταν δεν υπαρχει στοιχειωδης επιστημονικη ,εστω θερωρητικη  βαση ,
ποιος θα πρωτοβαλει συσκευη ΠΖ  στην κατοικια του; και ποιος θα αναλαβει 
κατα τοπους  εμπορικος αντιπροσωπος , αποκλειστικος  εγκαταστατης  κτλπ ;
ΟΥΔΕΙΣ.

Αποκλειω απο χερι  να εχουν παραπλανηθει τα πολυ γνωστα προσωπα , οσον αφορα
το επικοινωνιακο σκελος αυτης της ιστοριας.Πχ οι Παπ , ο νιοφερτος Kos tas κτλπ.

Οσον αφορα την απατη δηλ την οικονομικη οπως  εκτιμας,  πχ  αποσπαση "χορηγιας" 
απο το ΥΕΘΑ. Το θεωρεις δεδομενο οτι εγινε  αποπειρα ; Το αυτο  θεωρει  εν γενει και το νημα ;
Ειναι διαφορετικο αν  ζητησε  υλικοτεχνικη υποστηριξη , σε ειδος , προσωπικο η χωρους.
Δεν εχω  πεισθει , αντιθετως  φαινεται σιγουρο ,οτι ο μουστακιας προσπαθησε να εχει την Ηθικη στηριξη 
αυτου που λεμε κρατος  , του κρατικου μηχανισμου κτλπ , εθνικος σκοπος   κλπ ...
Ενδεχομενως διοτι   ετσι  "Υπο την Αιγιδα" και με τη Βουλα του κρατους , υπουργων , των Ε.Δ,
κατι  υπαρχει , υφισταται ερευνα  , βοηθηστε κοσμε  ..  πατριωτες συνδραμετε.

Η θεση μου ειναι  η εξης : Αν ο μουστακιας και οι συν αυτω  αποσπασει   ερευνητικα κονδυλια 
απο επαγγελματιες , χαλαλι του , με γεια του με  χαρα του . Τον λαουτζικο να μη δαγκωσει , ουτε
ο κοσμος να  τρεφει φρουδες ελπιδες .Για το τελευταιο δεν εχω κηρυξει ανενδοτο ,διοτι  μπορει 
να πιασαμε πενταρι , για το τζοκερ  δεν νομιζω  , απο  0,35  στα   700  και σχεδον τσαμπα ;
Ουτε στα παραμυθια.

----------


## exop

αφού θέλεις, ας παίξουμε:







> Δεκτα τα σχολια , βοηθανε στο διαλογο .
> 
> τα λοιπά σχόλια, θεωρείς ανάξιο να τα σχολιάσεις;
> Ξανά: τα "παραδείγματα" σου - και η συνάφεια τους -είναι άκυρα.
> 
> Ο καθενας μας σε καποια φαση της ζωης του , οσο ορθολογιστης κι αν ειναι ,
> ολο και σε κατι εντελως αβασιμο θα πιστεψει -ελπισει .
> 
> άλλο πράγμα είναι το "θα πιστέψει σε αβάσιμο/ελπίσει" και εντελώς άλλο το "θα του 'πουλήσουν' ελπίδα".
> ...



και, για να το εμπεδώσουμε:





> *απατεώνας* _αρσενικό_ (_θηλυκό_: απατεώνισσα) 
> 
> 
> 
> το πρόσωπο που ξεγελάει κι εξαπατά συστηματικά τους άλλους για δικό του όφελος, με το να εκμεταλλεύεται την εμπιστοσύνη, την καλή διάθεση που δείχνουν ή την αφέλειά τους

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

υστερα λοιπον απο την πληρη αποτυχια των ταλιμπαν κ.κ. Παπ να παρουν εστω μια υποψια υποστηριξης απο το παρον φορουμ ή εστω να πεισουν οτι υπαρχει μια στο τρισεκατομμυριο πιθανοτητα να υπαρχει ενα ψήγμα επιστημης στους κουβαδες του "εφευρετη", η νεα γραμμη της ομαδας ΠΖ οπως αυτη εκφραζεται απο τον επισημο "λαγο" της κ. *nepomuk* διαμορφωνεται με το επιχειρημα "ενταξει ρε παιδια, υπαρχουνε χιλιαδες κοροϊδα και αλλοι τοσοι απατεωνες στην κενωνια, μονο εμεις σας πειραξαμε και δε μας αφηνετε να πουλησουμε τις παπατζες μας? "  :Hammer:

----------

nick1974 (09-11-18)

----------


## kioan

Από εδώ και πέρα ας μείνει η συζήτηση εντός θέματος. Συζητάμε για τα όσα έδειξε ο ΠΖ και σχολιάζουμε την "εφεύρεση" του και μόνο.


Για παράδειγμα αν κάποιος από τους υποστηρικτές του θέλει να προσθέσει κάτι εντός θέματος, θα μπορούσε να μας κατονομάσει τους 50+ επιστήμονες που υποτίθεται στηρίζουν τον ΠΖ λέγοντας και το επιστημονικό πεδίο του καθενός τους. 

Είμαι καλοπροαίρετος και περιμένω να με διαφωτίσετε. Εκτός αν πρόκειται για ακόμη μια προσπάθεια δημιουργίας εντυπώσεων και εξαπάτησης της κοινής γνώμης (καθιστώντας ψεύτη αυτόν που έκανε και διαδίδει την παραπάνω βαρύγδουπη δήλωση).

----------

nick1974 (08-11-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> "ενταξει ρε παιδια, υπαρχουνε χιλιαδες κοροϊδα και αλλοι τοσοι απατεωνες στην κενωνια, μονο εμεις σας πειραξαμε και δε μας αφηνετε να πουλησουμε τις παπατζες μας? "




Σεβαστη η επιθυμια απο πλευρας διαχειρισης για παραθεση θεματων και σχολιασμο επι του τεχνολογικου πεδιου ,αλλα
οταν απο την πλευρα του ερευνητη  εχει πεσει περονοσπορος;

Λοιπον για το παραπανω  : Κατι τετοιο που ειχε  απαντησει ο Παπ προ  2 ετων . "Αφου εγω ειμαι κονομημενος καλοφαγωτα,
και να τον  αφησω  να ονειρευεται κοτοπουλα (για μαδημα) με πετσα γραφενιου .

Εν πασει περιπτωσει ο ερευνητης τεινει να γινει  πλεον μια cult φιγουρα ,ετσι τον βλεπει ο κοσμος και οχι ως απατεωνα Ολκης.
Οπως και τον Βασιλη Λεβεντη, μεχρι που εξελεγη .....

----------


## kioan

> ...οταν απο την πλευρα του ερευνητη  εχει πεσει περονοσπορος;



Δεν είχε κανέναν "ερευνητή" η συγκεκριμένη ιστορία. Οι μόνοι που έχουμε δει είναι ένας απατεωνίσκος ψευδοεπιστήμονας-τηλεμαϊντανός, κάτι ημιμαθείς ακόλουθοι του και ένα κοπάδι αμόρφωτων φανατισμένων οπαδών.

Και όταν από τους κύκλους του ψευδοεπιστήμονα έχει πέσει σιωπή, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γράφεις παρλαπίπες εδώ για να γεμίζεις σελίδες. Άσε το ξέπλυμα για αλλού, εδώ δεν περνάει.


Το μόνο που δεν έχουμε δει ως τώρα είναι στοιχεία, επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις ή έστω αποδείξεις για τις δηλώσεις-πυροτεχνήματα που κατά καιρούς γράφουν όλοι οι παραπάνω.

----------


## nick1974

> .
> 
> Εν πασει περιπτωσει ο ερευνητης τεινει να γινει  πλεον μια cult φιγουρα ,ετσι τον βλεπει ο κοσμος και οχι ως απατεωνα Ολκης.
> Οπως και τον Βασιλη Λεβεντη, μεχρι που εξελεγη .....




μετα το ξεφουσκωμα ως κατι τετοιο προσπαθειτε να το περασετε.
Προσωπικα μου εχει χαρισει απιστευτο γελιο, αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι τοσο αθωα τα πραματα οσο προσπαθεις να τα παρουσιασεις  δε θα δεχτω τετοιο light ξεφουσκωμα / τακτικη φυγη, και μονο γιατι ενας τσαρλατανος ηλιθιος ασχετος μπηκε στα χωραφια μας.
Ειλικρινα για κανεναν αλλο λογο. Αν εκανε την απατη του με οικονομικοβλακειες θα του λεγα και καλη τυχη,  αλλα ρε πουστη μου να παπαρολογει γυρω απ τη Φυσικη, τηα Ηλεκτρονικα, την Παραγωγη Ρευματος, τη Χημεια κτλ κτλ κτλ... ασχετα αν προσφερει γελιο αυτος θελει πισσα και πουπουλα



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

kioan (08-11-18)

----------


## MacGyver

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μετά την κατοχύρωση της ευρεσιτεχνίας.

α.jpg β.jpg δ.jpg ε.jpg στ.jpg

- Δεν υπάρχουν κρυφά καλώδια ούτε μπαταρία.

----------

nestoras (08-11-18), 

VaselPi (08-11-18)

----------


## nepomuk

> Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μετά την κατοχύρωση της ευρεσιτεχνίας.
> - Δεν υπάρχουν κρυφά καλώδια ούτε μπαταρία.





Ωπα της  , τι βλεπουν τα ματια μου ; Προσωπο υπερανω υποψιας ,συντηρει τον Μυθο του Μουστακια ; 
Οι φωτο εχουν ληφθει μεσα απο τα  μυστικα εργαστηρια της ενεργειακης Σεχτας ; 
Δηλ αν καταλαβα  καλα  το Βαθυ κρατος  στηριζει την προσπαθεια; 
Τον λογο εχουν οι κυριοι Ενορκοι.

----------


## nick1974

> Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μετά την κατοχύρωση της ευρεσιτεχνίας.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76037 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76038 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76039 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76040 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76041
> 
> - Δεν υπάρχουν κρυφά καλώδια ούτε μπαταρία.



ελα μωρε , αυτο με λαμπες φθορισμου στο κανω 
λες να ανεβασουμε κανα τετοιο βιντεο να μαζεψουμε τους πιστους του ζαβου και να τους υποσχομαστε τζαμπα φωτισμο χωρις.καλωδια και ΔΕΗ?
χμμμ... αν καποιος.εχει συνδρομο του θεου και γουσταρει να χει ςνα τσουρμο γιδια να τον προσκυνανε δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα, και δε θελει ουτε απατες με κρυμενες μπαταριες που ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να σου σκασουν στα μουτρα lol 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

Σε μία παράκληση προς τον κ. *Sot* *Pap* για περισσότερη σεμνότητα, αντέδρασε, λέγοντας ότι παρεξηγώ την _τόλμη_. Πράγματι, μερικές φορές η τόλμη είναι απαραίτητη. Αλλά είναι άλλο η «τόλμη» του κ. *Sot* *Pap*, και είναι άλλο το θράσος του Π.Ζ. 

*1.* Διότι περί θράσους πρόκειται, όταν το σφύριγμα που ακουγόταν στην επίδειξη με την αμπούλα να το αποδίδει στις ταλαντώσεις των μορίων του νερού. Ουσιαστικά, τις ακουστικές συχνότητες τις επέκτεινε έως τα 100 THz!!! Από τους καλεσμένους, στον θρασύτατο αυτό εμπαιγμό, που ξεπερνούσε τα όρια προσβολής της νοημοσύνης, αντέδρασε μόνο ο κ. Γλιάτης.

*2.* Διότι περί θράσους πρόκειται, όταν έβαλε στο τραπέζι των καλεσμένων το καπάκι του «μικροκυματικού ταλαντωτή», με στερεωμένες εσωτερικά δύο μεταλλικές πλάκες, λέγοντας, «ορίστε και τα μέταλλα με μεγάλη ενεργειακή πυκνότητα», ενώ σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του, αυτά θα έπρεπε να βρίσκονται μέσα στο νερό!!! Ακόμη και ο Ζούγλας, στο νερό τα έψαχνε (που είναι οι σβόλοι; ).

*3.* Διότι περί θράσους πρόκειται, όταν στην ομιλά στην ΕΕΦ, εκεί που μιλούσε για τις ταλαντώσεις των μορίων, δηλαδή για συχνότητες 100 THz, ξαφνικά άρχισε να μιλά για «μετρήσεις με παλμογράφο Tektronix», και να αναφέρει τιμές, όπως 6000 Vp-p στα 100 W και 22000 Vp-p στα 1000 W. Τον εμπαιγμό τον αντιλαμβάνονται αμέσως όλοι όσοι γνωρίζουν την λειτουργά της συσκευής του Stanley Meyer, όπου παράγονται αυτές οι τάσεις, η οποία, όμως, λειτουργεί σε συχνότητες μερικών δεκάδων kHz και, επί τις ουσίας, είναι συσκευή κλασσικής ηλεκτρόλυσης του νερού. Οι παλμικές υψηλές τάσεις είναι αναγκαίες, καθώς το καθαρό νερό έχει πολύ μικρή ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα. Καμία σχέση με τη διάσπαση των μορίων του νερού σε συχνότητες συντονισμού του κ.ο.κ.

*4.* Διότι περί θράσους πρόκειται, όταν ομιλεί (βλακωδώς) για «την ανάγκη, το χτύπημα των μορίων του νερού με ραδιοκύματα να γίνεται από δύο αντίθετες πλευρές», που αποτυπώνεται και στο δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας που έλαβε, (στο σχετικό βίντεο, τσακίζοντας το πλαστικό ποτηράκι), και να εξηγεί μάλιστα για ποιό λόγο αυτό είναι απαραίτητο (στο βίντεο, το πλαστικό ποτηράκι «φεύγει» και δεν σπάει), ενώ στην επίδειξη της μεγάλης φλόγας, ο κάδος με το νερό να «χτυπιέται με ραδιοκύματα» μόνο από την μία πλευρά!!! 
Λέτε να είχε ξεχάσει τι έλεγε πριν; Όχι! Αλλά όταν το θράσος περισσεύει, η σύγκρουση της εικόνας της επίδειξης με τα λεγόμενά του είναι μόνο μία μικρή λεπτομέρεια. Αυτό που προείχε, ήταν οι διαστάσεις της φλόγας να ήταν μεγάλες, προκειμένου να εντυπωσιάσει! Μόνο αυτό τον απασχολούσε.
Βασίλειος.

----------

mikemtb (10-11-18), 

nestoras (09-11-18), 

nick1974 (09-11-18)

----------


## leosedf

https://www.lecturesbureau.gr/1/lemo...OA01gqx7O_9tgs

Αφιερωμένο στον Sot Pap

----------

Gaou (10-11-18), 

kioan (10-11-18), 

llion (10-11-18), 

moutoulos (12-11-18), 

nestoras (10-11-18), 

nick1974 (10-11-18), 

SV1EDG (12-01-19), 

VaselPi (11-11-18)

----------


## mtzag

Οι διαφοροι που υποστηριζουνε τοσο φανατικα τον απατεωνα ζωγραφο δεν ειναι εξαπατημενοι αβανταδοροι επι πληρωμη ειναι...
Ο εξαπατημενος μολις δει την απατη την κανει...

----------

nick1974 (10-11-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Οι διαφοροι που υποστηριζουνε τοσο φανατικα τον απατεωνα ζωγραφο δεν ειναι εξαπατημενοι αβανταδοροι επι πληρωμη ειναι...
> Ο εξαπατημενος μολις δει την απατη την κανει...



Σε πολλες περιπτωσεις ομως πρεπει να παιζει το φαινομενο Dunning-Kruger που αναρτησε ο leosedf.
Το φαινομενο αυτο το βλεπουμε καθημερινα (μολις τωρα εμαθα οτι εχει μελετηθει κι οτι εχει ονομα) ετσι κι αλλιως, και δες εδω τον sot pap που διαβασε καποιο αρθρο περι κβαντικης και χωρις να χει γνωσεις φυσικης εφτιαξε ενα δικο του κοσμο οπου αναλυει οτι του κατεβει χρησιμοποιοντας μια επιστημη την οποια μονο ο ιδιος ξερει με ποιο τροπο την αντιλαμβανεται (δε γνωριζει καν τη διπλη φυση των σωματιδιων που ειναι η θεμελιακη θεση της κβαντικης και νομιζει οτι εναλλασεται η κατασταση τους η κατι τετοιο, αλλα παρολα αυτα νομιζει πως κατεχει καποια ...αρχαια γνωση!  )
Προφανεστατα κι ο ζαβος υπερεκτιμαει τον εαυτο του, αν οχι και ως ηλεκτρονικο, τουλαχιστο ως απατεωνα, ακριβως επειδη ειναι ασχετος και στα δυο, και γι αυτο νομιζε οτι με μπουρδες θα φαει λεφτα απο υπουργεια!!!!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

Dragonborn (10-01-19)

----------


## nepomuk

Με την ανοχη των μελων επανερχομαι στο θεμα ,λογω της κινητικοτητας που επεδειξε η ομαδα του ερευνητη και των
μηνυματων που εξεπεμψε λιγο πριν αλλαξει ο χρονος.
Απο 20 Δεκ μεχρι 22 εχουμε την επανοδο στη ζωη του φορουμ ΠΖ στη Ζουγκλα.Υποβληθηκαν οι συνηθεις ερωτησεις ,ενω
οι απαντησεις ενδιαφερουσες μεν , εντελως αντιφατικες δε ,σε συνδυασμο και με το εορταστικο συνηθες μηνυμα που 
εκπορευθηκε 23/12 απο το Hellagen.gr   http://www.hellagen.gr/ευχές-για-καλ...και-δημιουργι/

Ας μου επιτραπουν μερικα σχολια και εικασιες , ενω παραθετω συμπυκνωμενες τις απαντησεις του ερευνητη προς ενημερωση και μονον
του φιλοθεαμονος κοινου.Φυσικα μεγα ειναι και το ενδιαφερον απο τις αναμενομενες αντιδρασεις των επαιοντων επι του θεματος ενθεν κακειθεν ,
ητοι απο τον απηνη διωκτη της Απατης Δοκτωρα Φρη ,μεχρι τον κατα τα λοιπα συμπαθη Παπ.(μαθητη Νομπελιστα, νυν ΑρτοΒιομηχανο)
σσ  Με την Νοβαρτις και την Μπερινγκερ ,ουδεποτε συνεργαστηκε.

Εκτιμω οτι ξεπαγωσαν οι σχεσεις Μακη και Μουστακια.Μενει να αποσαφηνιστει αν ο εφευρετης θα ακολουθησει τη θεαματικη στροφη του
Ζουγκλα προς υποστηριξη της Κυβερνητικης παραταξης και του εργου της,αν και ο πετρος δειχνει να τα περιμενει ολα απο τον κρατικο
μηχανισμο  η μαλλον  απο τις Ε.Δ.
Χαριτολογωντας θα ελεγα οτι τις καλει να επεμβουν για τη Σωτηρια του πλανητη απο τις εκπομπες CO2.
Οσον αφορα το μεγιστο ερωτημα ,ποτε θα εξηλεκτρισθουμε οικιακα "αλα" ΠΖ ; Φασκει και αντιφασκει ολικα η ομαδα
μπερδευοντας  τις γενιες , τους αιωνες , εγγονια και παπουδες, τις επτα αδελφες, την Novartis και το Κεφαλαιο κατα Μαρξ.
σσ για τους οικονομολογους , δημογραφους ,κοινωνιολογους κτλπ  1 γενια = 20 χρονια .

Λιγο πριν την αυγη της τριτης δεκαετιας του 21ου αιωνα και λιγους μηνες πριν τις εκλογες, εφτασε ο κομπος στο χτενι.
Η ομαδα πζ θα  ανοιχτει και θα τα παιξει ολα για ολα ,οπως λεει στο μηνυμα της.
Για εμας τους παρατηρητες ενα ειναι βεβαιον  , δεν θα πληξουμε επουδενι.
 Ακολουθουν εκτεταμενα αποσπασματα προς αξιολογηση απο ειδικους και μη.

"Παράλληλα, προβήκαμε στις ενέργειες που απαιτούνται σε μια συντεταγμένη πολιτεία για την διασφάλιση της πρωτοπορίας και του συγκριτικού πλεονεκτήματος από τα επιτεύγματα αυτά προς όφελος των Ελλήνων πολιτών, καθώς και για την εφαρμογή της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας των καινοτομιών στην Ελλάδα. Αυτή η προσπάθειά μας για την πατρίδα, συνάντησε και συναντά αντιξοότητες, που είμαστε αποφασισμένοι να αντιμετωπίσουμε, γιατί έρχεται η ώρα των μεγάλων αποφάσεων!
Γι’ αυτές τις μεγάλες αποφάσεις θα σας ενημερώσουμε άμεσα, όπως κάναμε κάθε φορά με ειλικρίνεια αυτά τα τελευταία σχεδόν 3 χρόνια.
Και ας μην ξεχνάμεβ¦ ότι ένας λαός που θα αντισταθεί ακόμη και αν νικηθεί, μπορεί να ανακάμψει. Αντίθετα ένας λαός που θα συμβιβαστεί, και θα υποταχθεί για να αποφύγει τα χειρότερα, δεν θα ανακάμψει ποτέ!"

"Για την καλλίτερη επιδίωξη αυτού του σκοπού είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να έλθουμε σε αντίθεση με όλα όσα εξυπηρετούν και με όλους όσους εξυπηρετούνται από την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση, από τις μεγάλες πολυεθνικές εταιρείες που εκμεταλλεύονται τα πετρελαϊκά αποθέματα και τους υδρογονάνθρακες εν γένει μέχρι και εγχώριους «ολιγάρχες» με βοηθούς τους τούς αργυρώνητους πολιτικούς και τα εξαγορασμένα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης ή/και τους διεφθαρμένους δημόσιους λειτουργούς, που δυστυχώς βρίθουν στην ταλαιπωρημένη και μνημονιακή Ελλάδα.

Ευτυχώς όμως για τους πολίτες αυτής της χώρας, ένα σημαντικό μέρος του δημόσιου τομέα και κυρίως σχεδόν όλο το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων και των Σωμάτων Ασφαλείας εξακολουθούν να επιτελούν με συνειδητή αυταπάρνηση και πολλές φορές με αυτοθυσία το ανατεθειμένο σε αυτούς καθήκον, με αποτέλεσμα να μπορούμε να διατηρούμε ακέραιες τις ελπίδες μας για την ολοκληρωτική ενεργειακή και όχι μόνον πρωτοπορία της πατρίδας μας.
Αυτό είναι το όνειρό μας και όπως έχουμε πει, το όνειρο δεν εξαγοράζεται, απλά το ακολουθούμε ! Και σας ζητούμε να το ακολουθήσετε και εσείς !

Πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε όλοι μας, ότι οι μεγάλες ανακαλύψεις και εφευρέσεις
είναι απόκτημα κυρίως για το μέλλον και τις επόμενες γενιές, οπότε δεν πρέπει να έχει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο
η εκμετάλλευση της καινοτομίας πρωτίστως για προσωπική μας ωφέλεια. Γίνονται μεγάλες προσπάθειες από όλους μας, ώστε και η παρούσα γενιά
να απολαύσει τα πλεονεκτήματα της καινοτομίας, μολονότι έχει αρκετή ευθύνη για το κατάντημα της πατρίδας μας.ο»Ώο»Ώ 

Αγαπητέ SVIeps αφού σας ευχαριστήσουμε για την επικοινωνία, διάβασε με προσοχή την ανωτέρω απάντησή μας, σχετικά με την φράση σου '' καθόμαστε καλά παιδιά''. Τωρα ακούστε προσεκτικά τα παρακάτω γιατί ίσως σας διαφεύγουν κάποια πράγματα.Η μεγάλη εφεύρεση του κ Πέτρου Ζωγράφου η οποία έχει να κάνει με το υδρογόνο και την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος είναι ασύλληπτα δύσκολη υπόθεση που προυποθέτει εξειδικευμένες τεχνολογικές γνώσεις και πολύπλοκους μηχανισμούς. Εξάλλου αυτό μπορεί εύκολα να το διαπιστώσει κανείς λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν ότι μεγάλα εξειδικευμένα και οργανωμένα εργαστήρια ανά τον κόσμο με εκατομμύρια επιχορηγήσεις και με δεκάδες επιστήμονες δεν έχουν καταφέρει κάτι ανάλογο. Εάν τα πράγματα ήταν τόσο απλά όπως μερικοί θέλουν να τα παρουσιάζουν για δικούς τους λόγους είναι παραπλανημένοι. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι στη χώρα μας υπάρχουν ελεύθερα τα σχέδια όπως μαγνητικών τομογράφων, αξονικών τομογράφων, κινητών τηλεφώνων και δεκάδων άλλων συσκευών αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί ο απλός κόσμος να τα κατασκευάσει ώστε να πάψει να αιμορραγεί συναλαγματικά η χώρα, με αποτέλεσμα να τα αγοράζουμε έτοιμα απ' έξω. Γι' αυτό και η χώρα έχει επέλθει σε αυτή τη δεινή κατάσταση. Και ερωτώ λοιπόν. Αφού τα σχέδια αυτών των μηχανημάτων είναι ελεύθερα γιατί οι πολίτες δεν τα κατασκευάζουν? Η χώρα λοιπόν υστερεί σε αυτό που λέμε εμείς οι επιστημονες απο εφαρμοσμένη τεχνολογία. Ακόμη και τα στηλό αλλά και τα σπίρτα τα φέρνουμε απ' έξω. Εάν λοιπόν δοθούν ελεύθερα τα σχέδια οι πρώτοι που θα τα κατασκευάσουν θα είναι οι ίδιες οι πολιεθνυκές, που εκμεταλευόνται την ενέργεια όπως υδρογονάνθρακες, φυσικό αέριο κ.λ.π, και άντε να τους σταματήσεις. Λύση να είσαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει και σύντομα θα δοθεί. Τέλος σου ευχόμαστε καλές γιορτές και ευτυχές το νέο έτος."

http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/611-%CF...4%CE%B1%CE%B9/

----------

Dragonborn (10-01-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Αγαπητέ SVIeps αφού σας ευχαριστήσουμε για την επικοινωνία, διάβασε με προσοχή την ανωτέρω απάντησή μας, σχετικά με την φράση σου '' καθόμαστε καλά παιδιά''. Τωρα ακούστε προσεκτικά τα παρακάτω γιατί ίσως σας διαφεύγουν κάποια πράγματα.Η μεγάλη εφεύρεση του κ Πέτρου Ζωγράφου η οποία έχει να κάνει με το υδρογόνο και την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος είναι ασύλληπτα δύσκολη υπόθεση που προυποθέτει εξειδικευμένες τεχνολογικές γνώσεις και πολύπλοκους μηχανισμούς. Εξάλλου αυτό μπορεί εύκολα να το διαπιστώσει κανείς λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν ότι μεγάλα εξειδικευμένα και οργανωμένα εργαστήρια ανά τον κόσμο με εκατομμύρια επιχορηγήσεις και με δεκάδες επιστήμονες δεν έχουν καταφέρει κάτι ανάλογο. Εάν τα πράγματα ήταν τόσο απλά όπως μερικοί θέλουν να τα παρουσιάζουν για δικούς τους λόγους είναι παραπλανημένοι. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι στη χώρα μας υπάρχουν ελεύθερα τα σχέδια όπως μαγνητικών τομογράφων, αξονικών τομογράφων, κινητών τηλεφώνων και δεκάδων άλλων συσκευών αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί ο απλός κόσμος να τα κατασκευάσει ώστε να πάψει να αιμορραγεί συναλαγματικά η χώρα, με αποτέλεσμα να τα αγοράζουμε έτοιμα απ' έξω. Γι' αυτό και η χώρα έχει επέλθει σε αυτή τη δεινή κατάσταση. Και ερωτώ λοιπόν. Αφού τα σχέδια αυτών των μηχανημάτων είναι ελεύθερα γιατί οι πολίτες δεν τα κατασκευάζουν? Η χώρα λοιπόν υστερεί σε αυτό που λέμε εμείς οι επιστημονες απο εφαρμοσμένη τεχνολογία. Ακόμη και τα στηλό αλλά και τα σπίρτα τα φέρνουμε απ' έξω. Εάν λοιπόν δοθούν ελεύθερα τα σχέδια οι πρώτοι που θα τα κατασκευάσουν θα είναι οι ίδιες οι πολιεθνυκές, που εκμεταλευόνται την ενέργεια όπως υδρογονάνθρακες, φυσικό αέριο κ.λ.π, και άντε να τους σταματήσεις. Λύση να είσαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει και σύντομα θα δοθεί. Τέλος σου ευχόμαστε καλές γιορτές και ευτυχές το νέο έτος."




Να τον παλι...


Λοιπον αγαπητε nepomuk, 
Δε ξερω πως την εχεις δει και για ποιο λογο μεταφερεις ολες αυτες τις ηλιθιοτητες σε αυτο το φορουμ, αλλα παιζεις τελειως εξω απ τα νερα σου σα τον ηλιθιο στο ανεκδοτο που πηγε να κανει τον εξυπνο στο βοσκο επειδη ειχε iphone και σπουδες σε φουσκες administration.
Αφου σ αρεσουν οι ζουγκλο-ιστοριες γιατι δεν ασχολεισαι με το Σωρρα? Εκει τουλαχιστο δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με επιστημη αλλα με φουσκες της ειδικοτητας σου που αν τελικα αποφασισετε οτι ο σωρρας εχει δισεκατομμυρια και τρισεκατομμυρια οντως θα τα χει, γιατι τα οικονομικα δε βασιζονται ουτε σε φυσικους νομους ουτε σε τιποτα, αλλα σε κατασκευασμενες @ρχιδιες.
Η διαφορα με τον γελοιο δηθεν εφευρετη ειναι οτι ακομα κι αν ολοι οι φυσικοι του πλανητη η κι ολη η ανθρωποτητα αν παιρναμε ληγμενα και συμφωνουσαμε οτι αυτη η παπαρια ειναι κατι και δουλευει, ΔΕΝ θα μπορουσε να δουλεψει, γιατι οι φυσικοι νομοι δεν ειναι οικονομικοπαιχνιδια κατασκευασμενα απ τον ανθρωπο για τον ανθρωπο, αλλα Η ΑΜΙΛΙΚΤΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ  ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙ, και δεν αλλαζει ουτε με ευχες ουτε με εξυπναδουλες η με αλουμινοταινιες και υψισυχνα σωληνακια.

Αν ειχα μια θεωρια η οποια θα υπηρχε περιπτωση να βγαζει αεικινητο θα γινομουν σε μια νυχτα οχι παμπλουτος αλλα κοσμοκρατορας χωρις ζουγκλες καμμενους και οπαδους αιρεσης. Αυτος που λεει οτι εχει ηδη φτιαξει αεικινητο και λειτουργει μαλιστα θα επρεπε να χει τον Τραμπ για οδηγο και τον Πουτιν για σωματοφυλακα. 
Οσο κι αν πασχετε απο επιστημονικο αναλφαβητισμο, αυτο δε σας κινει την περιεργεια?

----------


## leosedf

@@ μάντολες, σαν τους κομμουνιστές της πτσας στη ροτόντα που λένε θεωρίες του κώλου και δεν τους ακούει κανείς. Και συνεχίζουν.

----------

mikemtb (04-01-19)

----------


## nick1974

> @@ μάντολες, σαν τους κομμουνιστές της πτσας στη ροτόντα που λένε θεωρίες του κώλου και δεν τους ακούει κανείς. Και συνεχίζουν.



ουτε καν!
Αυτοι ασχολουνται με θεωριες πολικο-οικονομικης / κοινωνιολογικης φυσεως οπου οτι και να πει καποιος ειναι ταυτοχρονα και σωστο και λαθος, αναλογα το κοινο, το πολιτισμικο επιπεδο και την κουλτουρα στην οποια απευθυνεται.
Οι συγκεκριμενοι ακολουθοι του ΠΖ καθονται και μιλανε για πραγματα που δεν ξερουν και δεν κατανοουν τα οποια βασιζονται πανω σε αληθινους φυσικους νομους, και προβαλλουν μια μπουρδα και εναν ηλιθιο ημιασχετο ως το αεικινητο και τον εφευρετη του.
Το ωραιο ειναι πως εχουν την αισθηση οτι αν βοηθησουν αυτο το μπαγλαμα να φαει λεφτα απ τον καμμενο η παπαρια του κατα ενα μαγικο τροπο θα γινει κανονικη συσκευη και θα λειτουργησει!!!!!
Οι τυποι ειναι 100000% επηστημονικα αναλφαβητοι και κινουνται σε τετοια ορια ηλιθιοτητας που θυμιζουν θειτσες απο κανα κολοχωρι της δεκαετιας του 20 που δεν εχει καν ρευμα και το επισκεπτεται ο ταχυδρομος μια φορα το μηνα κι ο πραματευτης.
Δε ξερω καν πως να το περιγραψω, αλλα αν πας πχ σε μια κλασικη  γιαγιουλα και της πεις εχω ενα αεικινητο και κανει 1000 ευρω θα σου πει " πολλα λεφτα" ...κατι τετοιο ειναι κι αυτοι οι μπαγλαμαδες

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dragonborn

Προχθές στο Ellinika Hoaxes διμοσιεύτηκε εκτεταμένο σχετικό άρθρο με τίτλο:

*Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος και η απάτη της παραγωγής ηλεκτρισμού από νερό*

Περιέχει και ενδιαφέρον φωτογραφικό υλικό και άλλα τεκμήρια.


_

----------

kioan (10-01-19)

----------


## SRF

Κύριοι! 
Δεν ξέρω προς τι τόση εμπάθεια με τον ΜΕΓΑΛΟ... αλλά εγώ αλλαξοπίστησα... !!! 

Κύριοι!!! Ναι, άρχισα και εγώ να ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΖΩ!!! 

Όπως θα δείτε εδώ έχω πλέον στας χείρας μου, ω, ναι γιατί να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε... το ΕΝΑ εκ των εξειδικευμένων "ΤΕΡΑ"κυκλικών εξαρτημάτων!!! 

Μην σας κρατώ σε αγωνία!!! Εδώ βλέπετε το αρχικό ποταπό & παλαιότερο αρχικό εξάρτημα... 
Wall_Painter.JPG 

Μετά από πραγματικά ασύλληπτες δυσκολίες και "επιχειρήσεις GiJoe Nr123n", ναι, έχω στα χέρια μου το ΝΕΩΤΕΡΟ και πιό εξελιγμένο αυτό εξάρτημα!!! Είμαι πλέον σε θέση να... ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΣΩ και ΕΓΩ!!! Επίσης καταφεραμε να υποκλέψουμε και την μυστική πηγή θερμο-ιονικής παραγωγής όπως θα δείτε ακρίβως τοποθετημένη άνω του "ΤΕΡΑ"κυκλικού μας εξαρτήματος! 

PAINT-IT-BLACK_1.jpg 

Ναι... εμπαθέστατοι Κύριοι!!! Είναι αλήθεια... Μπορούμε να ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ελευθερως, ανεξάρτητα να αυτό μπορεί να προκαλέσει όπως λένε... τύφλωση!!!

----------


## nick1974

αυτο οτι η ασχολια με το ζωγραφο και τα αεικινητα του προκαλει τυφλωση τελικα αποδειχτηκε hoax... απλα γυμναζει μονο το δεξι χερι και η μονη πιθανη παρενεργεια ειναι να εχει καποιος ενα αριστερο χερι σαν ατροφικο κι ενα δεξι σαν του ποπαυ.

btw οι εβραιομασωνοι κλεψαν την καζανακογεννητρια του μεγαλου αυτου εφευρετη που θα εβαζε γεννητριες στα καζανακια της χεστρας και θα σωζοταν ο πλανητης, ενω η Ελλαδα θα γινοταν Ελβετια, και το ανακαλυψα οταν βρηκα μια 12βολτη dc για ενα project που θελω να εχω ενδειξη  ροης υγρου, και ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ, τη βρηκα σε σελιδες με ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα κι οχι στη σελιδα του ΠΖ...



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Απο αναξιοπιστη πηγη ερχεται η πληροφορια οτι ο Μουστακιας και το περιφημο μεταλλικο του 
πενταστερο υδρογονο (κατα Παπ) θα ειναι το κεντρικο θεμα και ο ηρωας του νεου βιβλιου 
του πλεον ευπωλητου συγγραφεα ολων των εποχων αξιοτιμου Dan Brown.
Εκτιμαται οτι μεχρι το τελος της χρονιας θα κοσμει τις προθηκες των βιβλιοπωλειων.
Μετα το μετριο inferno Θα βγει και στις σκοτεινες αιθουσες με πρωταγωνιστη τον Tom Hanks,
στο γνωριμο ρολο του καθηγητη Robert Langdon ,που τη χωνεται πλεον και στα Ενεργειακα.

Για το ημετερο φορουμ το ενδιαφερον στρεφεται στο ποιος θα ενσαρκωσει τον ρολο του
ακτιβιστη δοκτωρα FreeEnergy.
Για δε τους οικονομολογους ολα τα λεφτα ειναι η εξιστορηση και αποδοση μυθιστορηματικα
των γεγονοτων που οδηγησαν στην αποφυγη ενος παγκοσμιου χρηματιστηριακου κραχ,
απο την σωφρονα σταση που τελικα κρατησε το PBS.
Η συνεχεια επι της οθονης.

----------


## 744

Την κίτρινη φραπεδιέρα δεν την παρατήρησε κανείς στην Ξένη δημοσίευση (δηλαδή πληρωμένη διαφήμιση)?

Είναι απαραίτητη για την δημιουργία Τερακυκλικών ταλαντωτών!

----------


## nepomuk

_

--- Διεγράφησαν τα offtopic τμήματα του κειμένου ----_

----------


## FreeEnergy

Σας φαίνεται άραγε περίεργο ότι στην ...νέα ιστοσελίδα ( με το όνομα του ..."εφευρέτη" παρακαλώ! ) δεν αναφέρεται *πουθενά* η δήθεν εφεύρεση; Ναι κάθισα ( τρομάρα μου! ) και τα διάβασα ...όλα! Πουθενά. Τίποτα. Nada. Niet. Ούτε η παραμικρή νύξη για την δήθεν εφεύρεση!
Μπόλικη οικολογία με βαθιά νοήματα για τη ζωή και το μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας αλλά ...εφεύρεση; Πού είναι η μπάλα; ΟεΟ; Συγγνώμη! Πού είναι η εφεύρεση;
Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά:
 στην ..."ερευνητική ομάδα Π.Ζ." ( όχι δικά μου λόγια! )στον άσχετο ηλεκτρολόγο, κατ' όνομα εφευρέτη Ζωγράφοστον "λαμπρό νέο" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια κι αυτά ) κύριο Παπαδέλοστον ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) κύριο Γεώργιο. 



 


Προσθήκη: Πρίν προλάβω να πατήσω το κουμπί ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ μαύρο σκοτάδι έφαγε την δημοσίευση του nepomuk για την ...νέα ιστοσελίδα. Άντε σβήστε κι αυτό αλλά πρώτα αφήστε το κανά δυο ωρίτσες να το δεί ο nepomuk; Όχι ε; Άντε καλά να σβηστεί παρακαλώ! Off-topic

----------


## nepomuk

> Σας φαίνεται άραγε περίεργο ότι στην ...νέα ιστοσελίδα ( με το όνομα του ..."εφευρέτη" παρακαλώ! ) δεν αναφέρεται *πουθενά* η δήθεν εφεύρεση; Ναι κάθισα ( τρομάρα μου! ) και τα διάβασα ...όλα! Πουθενά. Τίποτα. Nada.  Ούτε η παραμικρή νύξη για την δήθεν εφεύρεση!



Απο αχρωματοψια πασχετε κ FreeEnergy; Ως τον ανθρωπο με τα χιλια προσωπα σας αποκαλει ο οικειος σας και
παντα δημοφιλης εδω κ Παπ. Ας ειναι , χαιρετιζω την επανεμφανιση σας στο ονομα της επιστημονικης καθαροτητας,
ως ακτιβιστη διωκτη της μικροαπατης.Μακαρι να επιδεικνυατε τον ιδιο ζηλο και για τα αλλα πραγματικα προβληματα
της Ελληνικης Κοινωνιας.Ισως να ειχαμε αποφυγει τον ορο - γεωγραφικο προσδιορισμο "Βορεια" και να ειχε παραμεινει διεθνως μονο  το σκετο.

Τεσπα On topic και δεν αντιλαμβανομαι τον ζηλο της διαχειρησης να χαρακτηριζει Off καθε λοιπη δραστηριοτητα του 
εκτιμωμενου προσωπου εδω και 388 σελιδες , ενω και ο τιτλος του νηματος απατη -ψευδοεπιστημη Ζωγραφου ,ερχεται
αρωγος στην προσπαθεια  ενημερωσης του καταναλωτικου κοινου να μην τσιμπησει - αγορασει ειτε συσκευες ,ειτε
τα οραματα του. Εδω ενα αποσπασμα - πραγματεια περι υδρογονου και η νυξη για τις αοκνες προσπαθειες της ομαδας του, 
Για τη Λυση που ερχεται να βγει στις διεθενεις αγορες χωρις χρηματοδοτηση απο το Διεθνες Κεφαλαιο.Μονο ημεδαπο!!

"Το υδρογόνο είναι ένα χημικό στοιχείο με το σύμβολο Η και τον ατομικό αριθμό 1. Είναιτο απλούστερο, πιο άφθονο και ελαφρύτερο στοιχείο σε ολόκληρο το σύμπαν. Το
υδρογόνο αποτελεί περίπου το 75% της μάζας του σύμπαντος (ενώ κάποιοιισχυρίζονται ότι το υδρογόνο αποτελεί το 90% του ορατού σύμπαντος).....
H Ελληνική ομάδα Πέτρου Ζωγράφου καταβάλει τεράστιες προσπάθειες για την επίτευξη αυτού του στόχου.Το υδρογόνο χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. Είναι ένα εμπορικά σημαντικό στοιχείο, καθώς μεγάλες ποσότητες υδρογόνου συνδυάζονται με άλλα στοιχεία για να σχηματίσουν χρήσιμες συνθέσεις. Για παράδειγμα το υδρογόνο
αναμιγνύεται με άζωτο για να παράγει αμμωνία (ΝΗ3) μέσω της διαδικασίας Haber......
Ο καθένας μπορεί να παράγει υδρογόνο στο σπίτι του χρησιμοποιώντας ηλεκτρόλυση νερού (η ηλεκτρόλυση στο σπίτι δεν συνιστάται εάν δεν είστε κατάλληλα
εκπαιδευμένοι για την ασφάλεια του υδρογόνου - Η ηλεκτρόλυση του νερού είναι απλά ένας τρόπος να χωρίσουμε το νερό στα δύο συστατικά του αερίου που είναι υδρογόνο
και οξυγόνο. Ο κ’ Πέτρος Ζωγράφος και ένα μεγάλο επιτελείο συνεργατών έχουν καταφέρει πάρα πολλά σε αυτόν τον τομέα, οι διατάξεις αυτές να ολοκληρωθούν και να
διατεθούν προς όφελος της κοινωνίας......
Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ
Απο-Ανθράκωση είναι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς οι επιστήμονες για να αναφερθούμε στην αλλαγή της αναλογίας ατόμων άνθρακα προς άτομα υδρογόνου που παρατηρείται όπως εξελίσσονται τα ενεργειακά καθεστώτα......"

----------


## VaselPi

Στην «ερευνητική ομάδα», δεν υπάρχει έστω ένας να πει στον Π.Ζ ότι στη Γη δεν υπάρχουν κοιτάσματα υδρογόνου; Το υδρογόνο όντως χρησιμοποιείται στη Χημική Βιομηχανία, αλλά μαζικά και με το μικρότερο κόστος παράγεται από το μεθάνιο (CH4), με παράγωγα το μονοξείδιο (CO) και διοξείδιο (CO2) του άνθρακα. Πόσο οικολογική είναι αυτή η διεργασία; 
Πράγματι, η θερμογόνο δύναμη του υδρογόνου είναι μεγαλύτερη του μεθανίου. Αλλά στο βαθμό που η παραγωγή του υδρογόνου γίνεται μέσω ενδόθερμης αντίδρασης, τελικά, η ποσότητα ενέργειας που είναι αποθηκευμένη στο υδρογόνο είναι πάντα μικρότερη αυτής του μεθανίου, από το οποίο το υδρογόνο είχε παραχθεί. Επομένως, από τη σκοπιά της συνολικής παραγόμενης ενέργειας, είναι προτιμότερη η χρήση του μεθανίου και όχι του υδρογόνου. Το υδρογόνο το καίμε εκεί όπου θέλουμε μεγάλη θερμογόνο δύναμη (ενέργεια ανά μονάδα μάζας, βλ. πύραυλοι), αλλά και εκεί όπου θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα.
Στο βαθμό που στη Γη κοιτάσματα υδρογόνου δεν υπάρχουν, με την εμμονή του στο υδρογόνο ο Π.Ζ προτείνει μάλλον την εξής «οικολογική» διαδικασία: Στη Θεσσαλονίκη, από το μεθάνιο παράγεται το υδρογόνο, φλομώνοντας την πόλη με μονοξείδιο και διοξείδιο του άνθρακα. Το παραγόμενο στη Θεσσαλονίκη υδρογόνο το μεταφέρουν και το καίνε στην Αθήνα, προκειμένου οι Αθηναίου να αναπνέουν αέρα καθαρό! Μάλλον θα επρόκειτο για τη νέα οικολογική αντίληψη της « ερευνητικής ομάδας» του Π.Ζ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

> Στην «ερευνητική ομάδα», δεν υπάρχει έστω ένας να πει στον Π.Ζ ότι στη Γη δεν υπάρχουν κοιτάσματα υδρογόνου; 
> Βασίλειος.




Ως γνωστον η εο ΠΖ ,κατ αλλους σεχτα , αιρεση , κινημα Λαου κτλπ ,ως "κοιτασμα" Υδρογονου θεωρει το νερο 
ακομα και το υφαλμυρο .Επιπλεον το "καταλυτικο " στοιχειο δηλ αυτα τα περιφημα μεταλλικα αλατα σε ενα ρολο ενεργειακης
κρυπτομονεδας, υπαρχουν αφθονα στη φυση ,σε αντιθεση με τα κρυπτονομισματα που ειναι αποπληθωριστικα.
Το μονο κρυπτον ειναι η ραδιοσυχνοτητα διασπασης και η μυστικη χημικη φορμουλα των αλατων .(σφιγγα ο Παπ)

Αν δεν ηταν ετσι ,ολοι οι κρυπτορυχοι θα ηταν πλουσιοι και θα ειχε λυθει το προβλημα της φτωχειας τλχ.
Τεσπα ξεφυγα απο το ενεργειακο ,οπου η εο ΠΖ ισχυριζεται οτι το ελειμμα ενεργειας η και μαζας( ; ) καλυπτεται 
απο την τεραστια ενεργειακη πυκνοτητα του αφθονου υλικου στη γη ,που δεν ειναι μαγνησιο μητε αργιλλιο.

Δυστυχως ο ερευνητης ΠΖ στη νεα προσωπικη του σελιδα αρκειται παλι στη φλυαρια και στη γενικολογια,
κατηγορει το μεγαλο κεφαλαιο και τις  100 οικογενειες που λυμαινοντε την υφηλιο και  αλλα  τετοια
λαικικιστικα .Προς εκλογες οδευομε , αλλα και ο υεθα αλλαξε ,απο χοντρο πηγαμε σε βατραχο.
Απο τους οπαδους του που πρωτοστατουν στα ΜΚΔ ,συνεστηθη λιγο ακομα υπομονη , καιρος γαρ εγγυς
συντομα ο μουστακιας θα ανοιξει τα χαρτια του , το λεγει και ο ιδιος οι αποφασεις εληφθησαν και
αναμενεται ο καταλληλος πολιτικα χρονος , αφου κατασταλαξει το Σκοπιανο για να παιξει τα ρεστα του.
Τουτεστιν οποιος πληρωσει - πλειοδοτησει θα τα  δει.

----------


## VaselPi

_Ως γνωστον η εο ΠΖ ,κατ αλλους σεχτα , αιρεση , κινημα Λαου κτλπ ,ως "κοιτασμα" Υδρογονου θεωρει το νερο_ 
_ακομα και το υφαλμυρο .Επιπλεον το "καταλυτικο " στοιχειο δηλ αυτα τα περιφημα μεταλλικα αλατα σε ενα ρολο ενεργειακης
κρυπτομονεδας, υπαρχουν αφθονα στη φυση ,σε αντιθεση με τα κρυπτονομισματα που ειναι αποπληθωριστικα.
Το μονο κρυπτον ειναι η ραδιοσυχνοτητα διασπασης και η μυστικη χημικη φορμουλα των αλατων .(σφιγγα ο Παπ)_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*

Απορώ πως ακόμη δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι τα παραπάνω, στο Φόρουμ αυτό ακούγονται ως: 
(α) από χαζά-έως δύο φορές χαζά, 
(β) ανοησίες ενός άσχετου και επιστημονικά αναλφάβητου «εφευρέτη», που τίποτα δεν ήχε εφεύρει κ.ο.κ.
Οπότε, εδώ, καθώς το θέμα αυτό έχει εξαντληθεί, τα χαζά αυτά τα θεωρούμε έξω και πέρα από κάθε συζήτηση και το μόνο που σχολίασα είναι η εμμονή του Π.Ζ με το υδρογόνο.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> ...




Εσυ η χτυπησες με το κεφαλι οταν ησουν μικρος η κατι ασχημο σου συνεβει.
Για πες μας για τα παιδικα σου χρονια

----------

Dragonborn (21-01-19)

----------


## rama

Όταν σε αποδομεί ακόμα και η Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών...
http://indt.gr/iA9tofg?fbclid=IwAR3O...Z3Uvs_PrjHZFfQ

----------

VaselPi (17-02-19)

----------


## nestoras

> Όταν σε αποδομεί ακόμα και η Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών...
> http://indt.gr/iA9tofg?fbclid=IwAR3O5gbASh0zOS2jxRn-MHUHsU-OaurJ1EBM0EjlDzNbTZ3Uvs_PrjHZFfQ



Το παραπάνω link μάλλον δε λειτουργεί!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Δεν έχει link. Κάνε αντιγραφή στο browser και θα ανοίξει.

Τελικά, όπως φαίνεται, δεν πρόκειται απλώς για τις φαντασιώσεις ενός γραφικού. Πάει πολύ πιο βαθειά το θέμα.

----------

nestoras (17-02-19)

----------


## rama

Τό'φτιαξα. Κλικάρετε ελεύθερα

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν έχει link. Κάνε αντιγραφή στο browser και θα ανοίξει.
> 
> Τελικά, όπως φαίνεται, δεν πρόκειται απλώς για τις φαντασιώσεις ενός γραφικού. Πάει πολύ πιο βαθειά το θέμα.



Αυτό έκανα αλλά στον υπολογιστή δεν τα ανοίγω αυτόματα τα pdfs οπότε δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι ότι κατέβηκε!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nick1974

Το αρθρο ειναι ευστοχο και ουσιαστικα δειχνει το ποσο λαθος ειναι η επιλογη του φιλντιση σε αυτη τη θεση.
ο φιλντισης εχει αποτραβηχτει οσο δεν παει απ το φιδεμπορα εδω και καιρο, αλλα δε βλεπω να σωζεται αφου δε χανει την ευκαιρια να ξεφτυλιστει υποστηριζοντας διαφορα αλλα αντιεπιστημονικα τσιρκα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Αν καταλαβα καλα Ο προεδρος -ενας ειναι ο προεδρος - σε κολλεγιά με τον Μ Δανεζη διασωζεται.
Οι καθηγηταδες και με τη βουλα με διδακτορικα ,δεν μπορει να ειναι λαμογια 
η ψωνια. Ολο το αναθεμα σε αυτην την ασκητικη μορφη. Ολες τις αμαρτιες του κοσμου,
Αυτος θα τις αρει.

Δεν θα πολιτικολογησω αλλα στην σεβαστη φυλλαδα των Συντακτων τωρα
της ξυνισε ο Καμμενος με τους ψεκασμενους ;Οταν το "παραμυθι" της καθαρης 
παμφθηνης ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας ,εδινε ελπιδες στον καταχρεωμενο , απελπισμενο 
η και τυχοδιωκτη ψηφοφορο της κυβερνωσας παραταξης ,ηταν μια φωτεινη περιοδος; Μουγκα.
Τωρα που κλωτσησε ο χοντρος ,τωρα φτυνουμε εκει που γλειφαμε; 

Η Μακεδονια ειναι Ελληνικη !
Τεσπα φιλοΒασιλικος ο Ζουγκλας ,ο α/προεδρος, ο χοντρος , ο πετρος και ο Παπ , δεν ειναι ειδηση 
εχει σφοδρα πιθανολογηθει Εδω και προεξοφληθει.
Ο Παπα(ρ)δελος ειναι αριστερος και αντισταθμιζεται.Δυστυχως δραχμοΦονιας.
Εγενετο λογος περι de Broglie , εδω για περισσοτερα : Louis de Broglie, o πρίγκιπας της δυϊκότητας   
https://physicsgg.me/2019/02/03/loui...4%ce%b1%cf%82/

Ακολουθει το επιμαχο αποσπασμα για το τιμωμενο προσωπο του νηματος 
προς ευκολιαν αλλα και για την πληροτητα , να τα λεμε ολα :
Ο εφευρέτης :
"Πριν από τέσσερα χρόνια ένας αυτοαποκαλούμενος εφευρέτης
ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος έγινε γνωστός πανελλαδικά μέσα
από τις πολλές εμφανίσεις του στην τηλεόραση και ειδικά σε εκπομπές του Μάκη
Τριανταφυλλόπουλου παρουσιάζοντας μια εφεύρεση που υποτίθεται ήταν σε θέση
να παράγει μεγάλες ποσότητες ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από το νερό Ακόμα και πρωτοετείς
αντιλαμβάνονται πως δεν υπάρχει σοβαρό επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο σε κάτι τέτοιο
Ωστόσο η Ενωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών και προσωπικά ο κ Φιλντίσης αποδέχθηκαν
την επιστημονικότητα της μεθόδου λέγοντας μάλιστα ότι υπάρχει ανάλογη
εφεύρεση και στο Χάρβαρντ. 

Ο εφευρέτης δεν σταμάτησε στις εκπομπές του Μ Τριανταφυλλόπουλου αλλά
απασχόλησε και το υπουργείο Εθνικής Αμυνας με την εφεύρεση που θα έλυνε το
ενεργειακό πρόβλημα της χώρας Στις 15 Φεβρουαρίου 2016 στην εκπομπή
Ενικός του Νίκου Χατζηνικολάου ο τότε υπουργός Αμυνας Πάνος Κομμένος δέχεται
ερώτηση από νεαρό ο οποίος τον ρωτάει γιατί έχει θάψει τη φοβερή εφεύρεση
του Ζωγράφου Η οργισμένη απάντηση του Πάνου Κομμένου ήταν αφοπλιστική
Σε μένα μιλάτε κύριε; Ποιος τον κάλεσετον Ζωγράφο Εγώ τον κάλεσα τον Ζωγράφο
Οταν αναλαμβάνει κάτι το υπουργείο Αμυνας έχει κάτι το απόρρητο Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί
για τις ελληνικές Ενοπλες Δυνάμεις Είναι μια εξαιρετική έρευνα που έχει
δύο χρήσεις μία στρατιωτική και μία πολιτική χρήση Εμείς θα κάνουμε τα πάντα για
να διευκολύνουμε τη δουλειά του κυρίου Ζωγράφου Είναι υπό την προστασία μας
ο κύριος Ζωγράφος και μακάρι να συνεχίσουμε σε αυτό που έχει ανακαλύψει Το
ενεργειακό πρόβλημα της χώρας φυσικά δεν λύθηκε."

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk, δικαιωμα σου να προσπαθεις διαρκως να δειχνεις την ηλιθιοτητα σου, αλλα το να λες ονοματα ειναι το λιγοτερο αισχρο.
Ο κυριος Μ. Δανεζης μπορει να ειναι αιρετικος και ΙΣΩΣ και να γινεται εντος επιστημονικων κυκλων "περιγελος"  (με την καλη? με την κακη? τεσπα... με ...καποια εννοια) στην προσπαθεια του να συνδυασει την επιστημη του που ειναι η Φυσικη με τις ιδεοληψιες του σχετικα με τις θρησκειες και την Ανατολικη φιλοσοφια, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΛΟΙΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ? 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Καλά, αυτό με το DNA στο τέλος του Ξ. Μουσσά, απλά με ξεπερνά....!

Δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι στην επιστημονική κοινότητα θα υπήρχαν τόσοι φελοί για να μην εκφραστώ διαφορετικά.

----------


## mtzag

Στην επιστημονικη κοινοτητα δεν υπαρχουνε φελοι.. απλα τυποι σαν τον φιλντιση δεν ειναι επιστημονες τηλεμαιντανοι-καραγκιοζηδες ειναι και σιγουρα οχι επιστημονες.

----------


## nepomuk

*μπλα μπλα μπλα .........δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα οπότε διαγράφηκε .........*

----------


## Ακρίτας

Σπανίως γράφω εδώ.
Αυτό όμως αξίζει να το δείτε (αν δεν πρόκειται περί συνωνυμίας)!

----------


## kioan

Καθώς φαίνεται, δεν είναι συνωνυμία  :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

Χαρχαρχαρχαρ Σώθηκε ο Βαρουφας.

----------


## nick1974

ολα τα χε ο παπαρδελος η πολιτικη τον μαρανε   :hahahha: 
Αν δεν εχουν ανθρωπους που να ειναι οντως γνωστες θετικων επιστημων θα τους τα κανει κβαντικα τσουρεκια μεχρι να τον παρουν χαμπαρι και να τον στειλουν απο κει που ρθε  :Biggrin:

----------


## nepomuk

Καλη επιτυχια στον Σωτηρη αν και ιδεολογικα αντιθετοι, δηλ στα νομισματικα.
Ο φθονος ως συνηθως περισσευει σε ορισμενους.

Απ' οτι φαινεται το αρθρο της ΕΦΣΥΝ ,ακολουθησε  αυτου  εδω :
30.12.2018 - 08:03*Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών με μέντιουμ και ινδικούς διαλογισμούς;*
Πέτρος Λυμπερόπουλος 

https://www.alfavita.gr/ekpaideysi/2...s-dialogismoys

----------


## nick1974

> Απ' οτι φαινεται το αρθρο της ΕΦΣΥΝ ,ακολουθησε αυτου εδω :
> 30.12.2018 - 08:03*Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών με μέντιουμ και ινδικούς διαλογισμούς;*
> Πέτρος Λυμπερόπουλος 
> 
> https://www.alfavita.gr/ekpaideysi/2...s-dialogismoys




κλασικα για μια ακομη φορα εκτος θεματος.
Τι σχεση μπορει να εχουν οι ιδεοληψιες του κυριου Θεοδοσιου και οι new age μεταφυσικες καταβολες του κυριου Δανεζη με τον τσαρλατανο αχρηστοπαπαρα σας και τους παπαρδελους και το λοιπο ζουγλοσκυλολοι δε μπορω να το αντιληφθω.
Το οτι ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ αστροφυσικοι ισως πιστευουν σε κατι μεταφυσικο ειτε σα χομπυ, ειτε σαν ανθρωπινη αδυναμια ειτε σαν οτιδηποτε εχει καμια οποιαδηποτε σχεση με τους γκαζοτενεκεδες και τις αλουμινοταινιες του ημιασχετου φιδεμπορα της κακιας ωρας?
Στο μεταφυσικο κομματι ο καθε ενας, ειτε ειναι καθηγητης του ΜΙΤ ειτε αμορφωτος εργατης σε ορυζωνες,  μπορει να πει οτι παπαρια θελει και θα ειναι 100% σωστος και ταυτοχρονα 100% λαθος, μια και εχουμε να κανουμε με θεματα που ειτε δεν υπαρχουν ειτε υπαρχουν αλλα δεν εχουμε οποιαδηποτε σχετικη γνωση. 
Το οτι οι βλακειες που παρουσιαζει ο φιδεμπορας απατεωνισκος ειναι απλα θεατρικες βλακειες ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ και δεν εχει να κανει ουτε με ιδεοληψιες, ουτε με πιστη ουτε με ....μεταφυσικο αλλα με 100% πραγματικη επιστημονικη προσεγγιση σε ενα θεμα που σιγουρα ειναι υπαρκτο και το κατανοουμε κανονικοτατα, εκτος κι αν η επομενη μπαρουφα που ετοιμαζεστε να αμολησετε ειναι οτι η "συσκευη" λειτουργει ....ΜΕΤΑΦΥΣΙΚΑ και παραγει ρευμα απο αγιασμο και προσευχες στην παναγιτσα την τριφασικωτησα  :hahahha:

----------


## VaselPi

Με την εμπλοκή του SotPap στην Πολιτική-βλέπω να εμφανίζεται και η «Κβαντική Πολιτική Οικονομία».
Η κ. Τσαρούχα, είναι σκέτη απόλαυση. Την ακούς και αναρωτιέσαι: μήπως έκανε λάθος ο φιλόσοφος, που έλεγε ότι η σεμνότητα είναι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες αρετές του ανθρώπου. Θα προσέξατε, ότι συχνά-πυκνά επικαλείται την ΕΕΦ. Σωστότερα, επικαλείται το κύρος που έχει μία επιστημονική ένωση στη σύγχρονη κοινωνία, που της επιτρέπει να παρεμβαίνει ακόμη και στα εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα του Υπουργείου Παιδείας. Ανεξάρτητα από την επιστημονική επάρκεια των μελών της ηγεσίας, για τα όσα συμβαίνουν στην ΕΕΦ την καίρια ευθύνη τη φέρει ο Πρόεδρός της, που ανέχεται τις «παραξενιές» του Αντιπροέδρου. Αλήθεια, πως στην ένωση αυτή εκλέγεται η ηγεσία; Αυτοδιοριζόμενη είναι;.
Γενικότερα, τα τελευταία χρόνια πληθαίνουν διάφορες βαθυστόχαστες αναλύσεις, παρουσιάσεις, κείμενα και ομιλίες, με περιεχόμενο και νόημα που θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί ως:

«μετάγγιση του κρασιού από το βαρέλι το άδειο, στο βαρέλι δίχως πάτο». 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*VaselPi* 
 ...........     «μετάγγιση του κρασιού από το βαρέλι το άδειο, στο βαρέλι δίχως πάτο». Καλόοοο θα το γράψω να το έχω

----------


## nick1974

> Με την εμπλοκή του SotPap στην Πολιτική-βλέπω να εμφανίζεται και η «Κβαντική Πολιτική Οικονομία».
> Η κ. Τσαρούχα, είναι σκέτη απόλαυση. Την ακούς και αναρωτιέσαι: μήπως έκανε λάθος ο φιλόσοφος, που έλεγε ότι η σεμνότητα είναι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες αρετές του ανθρώπου. Θα προσέξατε, ότι συχνά-πυκνά επικαλείται την ΕΕΦ. Σωστότερα, επικαλείται το κύρος που έχει μία επιστημονική ένωση στη σύγχρονη κοινωνία, που της επιτρέπει να παρεμβαίνει ακόμη και στα εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα του Υπουργείου Παιδείας. Ανεξάρτητα από την επιστημονική επάρκεια των μελών της ηγεσίας, για τα όσα συμβαίνουν στην ΕΕΦ την καίρια ευθύνη τη φέρει ο Πρόεδρός της, που ανέχεται τις «παραξενιές» του Αντιπροέδρου. Αλήθεια, πως στην ένωση αυτή εκλέγεται η ηγεσία; Αυτοδιοριζόμενη είναι;.
> Γενικότερα, τα τελευταία χρόνια πληθαίνουν διάφορες βαθυστόχαστες αναλύσεις, παρουσιάσεις, κείμενα και ομιλίες, με περιεχόμενο και νόημα που θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί ως:
> 
> «μετάγγιση του κρασιού από το βαρέλι το άδειο, στο βαρέλι δίχως πάτο».
> Βασίλειος.



Ομως φιλε Βασιλη το θεμα ειναι πως ολα αυτα καπου πρεπει να τα διαχωρισουμε απ το παρον θεμα, και μακαρι το μονο φαουλ του φιλντιση να ηταν οι new age καταβολες.
Το να πιστευει σε μεντιουμ, φαντασματα, θεους και δαιμονες ειναι κατι που ναι μεν ισως τον "γελοιοποιει" αν τα λεει με την ιδιοτητα του ως επιστημονας, ομως δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με το να του δειχνει καποιος ενα πυκνωτη βαμμενο προχειρα μεσ τα μουτρα και να του λεει οτι ειναι απο γραφενιο κι οτι τον εφτιαξε ο ιδιος με τα χερακια του  :Lol:  η να του παρουσιαζει ενα σουρωτηρι με αλουμινοταινιες και να του λεει οτι εχει 20 bar πιεση, η να του δειχνει μια αντισταση βραστηρα και να του λεει οτι ειναι κεραια γιαγκι για THz!!!!!!!  κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ
Το πρωτο τον κανει ΙΣΩΣ γραφικο, ενω το δευτερο τον κανει ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ και οσο να ναι αφηνει υποψιες ειτε πως ειναι εντελως ασχετος ειτε χειροτερα οτι παιζει κατι αλλο

----------


## nepomuk

Απο πλευρας ΕΕΦ  (Κώστας Βουρλιάς Δρ. Διδακτικής της Φυσικής μέλος ΔΣ ΕΕΦ)
εχουμε αντιδραση στα κακοβουλα δημοσιευματα.
Εδω ο συνδεσμος  με πολλα  πολλα σχολια:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=795055610856752&set=a.1189991517957  38&type=3&hc_location=ufi

----------


## lepouras

> Απο πλευρας ΕΕΦ  (Κώστας Βουρλιάς Δρ. Διδακτικής της Φυσικής μέλος ΔΣ ΕΕΦ)
> εχουμε αντιδραση στα κακοβουλα δημοσιευματα.
> Εδω ο συνδεσμος  με πολλα  πολλα σχολια:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=795055610856752&set=a.1189991517957  38&type=3&hc_location=ufi

----------


## nick1974

> Απο πλευρας ΕΕΦ (Κώστας Βουρλιάς Δρ. Διδακτικής της Φυσικής μέλος ΔΣ ΕΕΦ)
> εχουμε αντιδραση στα κακοβουλα δημοσιευματα.
> Εδω ο συνδεσμος με πολλα πολλα σχολια:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=795055610856752&set=a.1189991517957  38&type=3&hc_location=ufi



Μεταφερεις παιδικα γραμμενο κειμενο ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ !!!!!
Δε ξερω τι φυσικος μπορει να ειναι ο τυπος, αλλα με ελαχιστη ερευνα στη σελιδα του βλεπεις οτι πρωτ απ ολα ειναι επαγγελματιας κομματοσκυλο (της νεας δημοκρατιας), κι αυτη τη μπαρουφα - δημιουργια ελληνα πολιτικου,  την κουβαλας σε ανθρωπους με αληθινες γνωσεις, αληθινη μορφωση και αληθινα πτυχια, οπως μας κουβαλησες τον παπαρδελο και τ αλλο το ζωον πριν καιρο ως.... χμμμμ....καρπαζοεισπρακτορες ισως?
Αν η ΕΕΦ χρειαζεται υποστηριξη με τετοια κειμενακια βλαχοδημαρχων μαλλον κατι δεν παει καλα με την παρτι της

----------


## VaselPi

_Το πρωτο τον κανει ΙΣΩΣ γραφικο, ενω το δευτερο τον κανει ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ και οσο να ναι αφηνει υποψιες ειτε πως ειναι εντελως ασχετος ειτε χειροτερα οτι παιζει κατι άλλο._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nick**1974*

Νίκο, το δεύτερο: Τραγικά άσχετος. Το ζήτημα είναι πώς και με ποιές διεργασίες τόσο άσχετα άτομα εδραιώνονται στην ηγεσία μίας Επιστημονικής Ένωσης; 
Βασίλειος.

----------

Dragonborn (27-02-19)

----------


## kioan

> Απο πλευρας ΕΕΦ  (Κώστας Βουρλιάς Δρ. Διδακτικής της Φυσικής μέλος ΔΣ ΕΕΦ) εχουμε αντιδραση στα κακοβουλα δημοσιευματα.
> Εδω ο συνδεσμος  με πολλα  πολλα σχολια: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...c_location=ufi



Πολλά σχολίασε ο κ.Βουρλιάς, αλλά για την εμπλοκή της ΕΕΦ με τον ψευδοεπιστήμονα Ζωγράφο κάνει μόκο  :Rolleyes:

----------

Dragonborn (27-02-19)

----------


## nepomuk

Ο κ Βουρλιας δηλωνει μελος του ΔΣ της ΕΕΦ ,που εχει την τιμητικη της σε αυτο το νημα.
Απο αναφορα του υποψηφιου Ευρωβουλευτη και μελους του "Ηλεκτρονικα" Σωτηρη Παπαδελου,
υπεπεσε στην αντιληψη μου και για ευνοητους λογους ενημερωσης εβαλα Μονο ενα λινκ.
Το ξυλο δεν το απεφυγα τελικα.

Στον εκτενη διαλογο με τον κοσμο ο κ Βουρλιας παραδεχεται τα ατοπηματα της ΕΕΦ ,πλην
ομως αντιπαραθετει τις χιλιαδες δρασεις επωφελεις για τον κοσμο,την μαθητιωσα και σπουδασουσα
νεολαια . Υποσχεται γρηγορη και  θεαματικη  βελτιωση του ιστοτοτοπου της ΕΕΦ κτλπ.
Επομενως εμμεσα αλλα σαφως ο Βουρλιας απολογειται για το ατοπημα  Ζωγραφου.
Δεν θα του παρω το κεφαλι , ας κρινει ο καθεις τον βιο και την πολιτεια του.

Προταση :Οδευομεν προς εκλογας ,εκτιμω πως θα ηταν χρησιμο με την επισημη εναρξη της προεκλογικης περιοδου
και για 2-3 εβδομαδες να ξεπαγωσει το οικειο νημα.Αν δε πολιτευθουν και αλλα μελη οπως  πχ ο Παπ κτλπ 
για να μην παω στον Ερευνητη ,ας επισπευσθει το ανοιγμα για ελευθερο σχολιασμο.

----------


## leosedf

> Προταση :Οδευομεν προς εκλογας ,εκτιμω πως θα ηταν χρησιμο με την επισημη εναρξη της προεκλογικης περιοδου
> και για 2-3 εβδομαδες να ξεπαγωσει το οικειο νημα.Αν δε πολιτευθουν και αλλα μελη οπως  πχ ο Παπ κτλπ 
> για να μην παω στον Ερευνητη ,ας επισπευσθει το ανοιγμα για ελευθερο σχολιασμο.



Αν τύχει και πέσει στην αντίληψη μου ότι ανοίγεις θέματα η συζητάς για πολιτική εδώ μέσα φεύγεις μόνιμα. Ισχύει για όλους.

----------

mikemtb (25-02-19)

----------


## nepomuk

Μεσω της "Ζουγκλας" και του Σ Σκουλουδη η ΕΕΦ απαντα τοσο στα "Ηλεκτρονικα" οσο και στα λοιπα
επικριτικα δημοσιευματα.

*Επιστήμη στην υπηρεσία της κοινωνίας: Η περίπτωση της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών*

https://www.zougla.gr/epistimi/sinen...elinon-fisikon

----------


## kioan

> Μεσω της "Ζουγκλας" και του Σ Σκουλουδη η ΕΕΦ απαντα τοσο στα "Ηλεκτρονικα" οσο και στα λοιπα
> επικριτικα δημοσιευματα.
> 
> *Επιστήμη στην υπηρεσία της κοινωνίας: Η περίπτωση της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών*
> 
> https://www.zougla.gr/epistimi/sinen...elinon-fisikon



Δεν βλέπω καμία απάντηση στα όσα έχουν γραφεί στο παρόν θέμα σχετικά με την ψευδοεπιστημονικότητα της συσκευής ΠΖ και η οποία παρουσιάστηκε σε σειρά εκπομπών παρουσία μελών του προεδρείου της ΕΕΦ.

Επίσης δεν διάβασα καμία απάντηση σχετικά με τα όσα γράφτηκαν για την απάτη του ΠΖ στο ellinikahoaxes.

Ομοίως δεν έχει ακόμα δοθεί καμία απάντηση από τον κατά τα άλλα λαλίστατο κ. Βουρλιά για το αν είναι πλαστό αυτό το έγγραφο.

----------


## leosedf

ΤΟ ΤΕΤΡΑΓΩΝΟ ΦΡΥΔΙ.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Επειδή αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας ...υπενθυμίσω τι έγραφα από τον Οκτώβριο του 2018 ( συγκεκριμένα: 16-10-2018 ):





> Λεπτομέρεια ( όχι σημαντική για την αναζήτησή μας... ): Το έγγραφο  βρίσκεται στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του ( γνωστού ) Γιάνη με ένα ..νι  Βαρουφάκη. Άσχετο αλλά είπα να το αναφέρω! Πάμε παρακάτω.



Όλη η ανάρτηση εδώ: https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post854861 Αυτό βρέθηκε όταν έκανα μια μικρή αναζήτηση ( δημόσια αναζήτηση παρακαλώ! ) για το ποιόν του κυρίου Σωτηρίου γιατί μου φαινόταν ...περίεργο ένας μορφωμένος άνθρωπος να ισχυρίζεται - υπερασπίζεται τέτοιες κοτσάνες...
Κατά τα άλλα ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση ...γενικώς. Αναμασάνε ειδήσεις για οικολογία και πράσινα ...άλογα ( κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, δείτε τη σελίδα στο facebook έχει ...ξεφύγει τώρα τελευταία ).

----------


## nepomuk

> μικρή αναζήτηση ( δημόσια αναζήτηση παρακαλώ! ) για το ποιόν του κυρίου Σωτηρίου γιατί μου φαινόταν ...περίεργο ένας μορφωμένος άνθρωπος να ισχυρίζεται - υπερασπίζεται τέτοιες κοτσάνες...




Εφ'οσον τον ημετερο Σωτηρη κερδισε τελικα η πολιτικη ,αρα δεν εχει πλεον θεση εδω μεσα , θα μπορουσες
να ερευνησεις για το ποιον του ετερου κ Σωτηριου Σκουλουδη; (μαχητικου ρεπορτερ με ειδικευση στο "επιστημονικο" ρεπορταζ
και στα θεματα τεχνολογιας ,γνωστη των Φυσικων Επιστημων). 
Ειναι τελικα λαμογιο ; Συνειδητα κοροιδευει - εξαπατα την Κοινωνια ;Προς τι ; για μια χουφτα δολλαρια ;
Για ενα κομματι ψωμι ειναι υποχειριο του Μουστακια και του Ζουγκλα ;

----------


## kioan

Ακόμα ένα ξεβράκωμα στην Ένωση Ελλήνων (παρα)Φυσικών και στον αγαπημένο της ψευδοεπιστήμονα, τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο. 

Με απλά λόγια για να την καταλάβει ακόμα και κάποιος χωρίς ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις. 





Sent using Tapatalk

----------

Dragonborn (09-03-19), 

osek (04-03-19), 

VaselPi (04-03-19)

----------


## nick1974

[QUOTE=kioan;865218]...[QUOTE]

ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥ light τον βρηκα το Σταμο αυτη τη φορα... συνηθως ειναι πιο καυστικος αλλα προφανως δεν εχει ασχοληθει σοβαρα με το φαινομενο ΠΖ  :Tongue2:  (τουλαχιστο οχι οσο ασχολειται με τον αγαπημενο του μουρουτη)

----------


## nepomuk

Περι Ψευδοεπιστημης περισσσοτερα και απο επισημα χειλη εδω :
*Πως διαφοροποιείται η επιστημονική γνώση από την ψευδοεπιστήμη*

https://physicsgg.me/2019/03/03/%cf%...%ce%ae-%ce%b3/

----------

Dragonborn (09-03-19)

----------


## rama

Κοινή ανακοίνωση των τριών σημαντικότερων επιστημονικών ενώσεων της Ελλάδας για τη κατάσταση με τη προώθηση ψευδοεπιστήμης και την ΕΕΦ.:
"Η Ελληνική Εταιρεία Σχετικότητας, Βαρύτητας και Κοσμολογίας, η Ελληνική Αστρονομική Εταιρεία και η Ελληνική Εταιρεία Σπουδών Φυσικής Υψηλών Ενεργειών, οι οποίες αποτελούν τους επιστημονικούς φορείς των Ελλήνων Πανεπιστημιακών και Ερευνητών που δραστηριοποιούνται επαγγελματικά στους ανωτέρω χώρους, έχουν ως σκοπό, εκτός των άλλων, και την υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση της κοινής γνώμης, επί των θεμάτων που άπτονται των επιστημονικών περιοχών τους.
Θέλοντας να υποστηρίξουμε όσο πιο πιστά γίνεται τους σκοπούς των Εταιρειών μας, δεν μπορούμε να μείνουμε αμέτοχοι, καθώς παρακολουθούμε τα όσα συμβαίνουν το
τελευταίο διάστημα στο χώρο της Φυσικής Επιστήμης στην Ελλάδα και αφορούν ιστορικό σωματείο του χώρου, το οποίο μάλιστα εκπροσωπεί του Έλληνες φυσικούς στην αντίστοιχη Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση Φυσικής. Ως επιστημονικές Εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στον χώρο της Φυσικής οφείλουμε να επισημάνουμε τα επανειλημμένα περιστατικά προβολής και προώθησης (μέσω έκδοσης βιβλίων και εκδηλώσεων) ψευδο-επιστημονικών απόψεων από ορισμένους εκπροσώπους και προβεβλημένα μέλη του συγκεκριμένου σωματείου. Καλούμε όλους τους Φυσικούς, αλλά και το ευρύτερο κοινό που δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για την επιστήμη, να είναι ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτικοί απέναντι στους κάθε λογής βΣυμπαντικούςβ και βΚβαντικούςβ νεολογισμούς που προωθούνται κατά αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Επίσης να είναι προσεκτικοί απέναντι σε αυτούς που πουλάνε βκβαντικέςβ μεθόδους για πάσα νόσο και χρεώνουν εξωφρενικά ποσά για σχετικά σεμινάρια. Όλες αυτές οι θεωρίες βρίσκονται στον χώρο της ψευδο-επιστήμης και είναι ανεπίτρεπτο να ενδύονται με τον μανδύα της επιστημονικότητας υπό την αιγίδα ιστορικών σωματείων που
σκοπός τους είναι να προωθήσουν την Επιστήμη της Φυσικής και απευθύνονται κυρίως σε μαθητές και εκπαιδευτικούς, διότι η σύγχυση που δημιουργείται είναι μεγάλη.
Ακόμη, καλούμε τα τμήματα Φυσικής των Ελληνικών Πανεπιστημίων, όπως επίσης και τις άλλες επιστημονικές ενώσεις και τους επιστημονικούς φορείς που θεραπεύουν την Φυσική, να καταδικάσουν αυτά τα φαινόμενα και εμπράκτως να απομονώσουν όσους προωθούν αυτές τις αντιεπιστημονικές θέσεις και συμπεριφορές. Οφείλουμε, ως φορείς της Επιστήμης, να προστατεύσουμε την κοινή γνώμη από αυτά τα φαινόμενα."

----------

kioan (13-03-19)

----------


## nepomuk

Απο πλευρας του πολιτευτη κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελου ,που εχει απασχολησει το νημα και
παραλληλα αμφισβητηθει ,παρατεθηκε ενας συνδεσμος στο κοινωνικο - επαγγελματικο δικτυο
Linkedin με επικαιροποιημενο το προφιλ του ,εν ειδει ισως Βιογραφικου.
https://gr.linkedin.com/in/sotiris-papadelos-3668221

Απο μια γρηγορη ματια προκυπτει γνωση της Κινεζικης Γλωσσας ,μεταξυ πολλων αλλων 
που καταδεικνυουν μια πολυσχιδη προσωπικοτητα,αλλα με εμφαση στα ενεργειακα.
Εν τω μεταξυ εχει υποβληθει επισημως αιτημα για αναρτηση Συνοπτικου πλην περιεκτικου Βιογραφικου
στα Ελληνικα.Για καθε νεοτερο το νημα θα ενημερωνεται.


***
Δηλωνεται και Ειδικοτητα κτηθεισα εν τω στρατευματι :
*School of RadioBiological Warfare of Hellenic Army**Training Participation*2004 – 2004

----------


## nick1974

> Απο πλευρας του πολιτευτη κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελου ,που εχει απασχολησει το νημα και
> παραλληλα αμφισβητηθει ,παρατεθηκε ενας συνδεσμος στο κοινωνικο - επαγγελματικο δικτυο
> Linkedin με επικαιροποιημενο το προφιλ του ,εν ειδει ισως Βιογραφικου.
> https://gr.linkedin.com/in/sotiris-papadelos-3668221
> 
> Απο μια γρηγορη ματια προκυπτει γνωση της Κινεζικης Γλωσσας ,μεταξυ πολλων αλλων 
> που καταδεικνυουν μια πολυσχιδη προσωπικοτητα,αλλα με εμφαση στα ενεργειακα.
> Εν τω μεταξυ εχει υποβληθει επισημως αιτημα για αναρτηση Συνοπτικου πλην περιεκτικου Βιογραφικου
> στα Ελληνικα.Για καθε νεοτερο το νημα θα ενημερωνεται.
> ...



Κατ αρχας ο συγκεκριμενος δε μας απασχολησε καθολου, ουτε μας απασχολει (το νημα ειναι για το ζωγραφο και μ αυτον σπαμε πλακα κι οχι με τα γιουσουφακια του) και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν "αμφισβητηθηκε". ΑΠΟΔΟΜΗΘΗΚΕ μαζι με τα σαθρα του επιχηρηματα και την ημιμαθεια του και ουσιαστικα ισοπεδοθηκε.
Δευτερον, οτι ξερει Κινεζικα η Σουαχιλι (αν δηλαδη δε τα γνωριζει τοσο καλα οσο και την κβαντικη ) δε δειχνει ουτε πολυπλοκες προσωπικοτητες ουτε σχεση με τα ενεργειακα (αληθεια τι στον π... λογικο αλμα επι κοντο ηταν αυτο?) Αλλα απλα οτι ξερει Κινεζικα! 
Και τριτον ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΝΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Νίκο, το δεύτερο: Τραγικά άσχετος. Το ζήτημα είναι πώς και με ποιές διεργασίες τόσο άσχετα άτομα εδραιώνονται στην ηγεσία μίας Επιστημονικής Ένωσης; 
> Βασίλειος.



Υποθέτω όπως "εδραιώνονται" και υπόλοιποι επιστήμονες παγκοσμίως  :Lol: 
https://www.madata.gr/diafora/scienc...y-chronoy.html

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ για να βγάλετε συμπέρασμα μόνοι σας.
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-40765-6

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Εδώ κάποια αποσπάσματα από το τελευταίο βιβλίο του Γιουβάλ Χαράρι (καθηγητής ιστορίας στο Εβραϊκό Πανεπιστήμιο της Ιερουσαλήμ) σχετικά με τις ψευδείς ειδήσεις, τους μύθους και την πίστη μας σε αυτούς. Σχετίζεται άμεσα με την ευκολία, με την οποία αποδεχόμαστε ψευδοεπιστημονικές διδασκαλίες.

https://antikleidi.com/2019/03/09/harari_fake_news/

----------


## nepomuk

Εχουμε εξελιξεις στο φ/β  πζ  fanclub  , αυτη τη φορα  επι του  επιστημονικου πεδιου 
με αναρτηση του κ.  Χαράλαμπος Αραβαντινός

μπλα μπλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι κουραστικά και άσχετα πράγματα......

----------


## nestoras

Γεώργιε, παρακαλώ να μην παραθέτεις ολόκληρα κατεβατά με αρλούμπες. Ένα link αρκεί για αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται.

----------

nepomuk (14-03-19)

----------


## leosedf

Ωραίος αυτός ο Χαράλαμπας, μου θυμίζει τους άλλους δυο που είναι πιο χαζοί κι απ' τα πράσα (combined iq: 3), απλά αυτός είναι σαν 2 σε 1 (iq: 3).

----------


## nick1974

> Ωραίος αυτός ο Χαράλαμπας, μου θυμίζει τους άλλους δυο που είναι πιο χαζοί κι απ' τα πράσα (combined iq: 3), απλά αυτός είναι σαν 2 σε 1 (iq: 3).



ειναι κι αυτος "επιστημονας" δηθεν με πτυχιο απο Ανατολικο μπλοκ, και ετσι οπως εριξα μια ματια σ αυτα που γραφει δε θα τον χαρακτηριζα χαζο (μπορει και να ειναι η να μην ειναι αλλα αυτο ειναι ασχετο) αλλα εντελως ΑΜΑΘΗ, ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ με οτιδηποτε το επιστημονικο (καπου συγκρινει τιος τεχνολογιες του Elon Musk με τους σκουπιδοτενεκεδες του ζαβου. Αυτο απο μονο του ειναι να τον πλακωσεις στις σφαλιαρες οπως πλακωνε ο Κωστανταρας το Τζανετακο μπας και στρωσει).
Ο τυπος ειναι σαν μια γιαγια απο απομακρυσμενο χωριο που συγκρινει το μικρο Γιαννακη με το Bill Gates επειδη της εκανε ενα φορματ να γλυφεις και τα δαχτυλα σου (και μετα ρωταει το Γιαννακη ποσες ωρες θελει να φτιαξει ενα δικο του λειτουργικο? ...ισως κι εναν επεξεργαστη  :hahahha:  για να πλουτισει και να παρει τα διπλανα κτηματα ).

Οπως και να χει αυτοι οι τυποι απλα ειναι γραφικοι που παριστανουν τους επιστημονες και απλα προσφερουν γελιο. (η περιπτωση φιλντιση και εεφ ειναι το πραγματικα υπαρκτο προβλημα).

btw  αυτο που δεν ποιανω με τους συγκεκριμενους ειναι το οτι απ τη μια παριστανουν πως ειναι κατι που δε γνωριζουν τιποτα σχετικο γυρω απ το αντικειμενο -για να ικανοποιησουν καποια κρυφη τους επιθυμια ισως? για να ανεβασουν το κοινωνικο τους στατους? γιατι εχουν καποιο αποθυμενο επειδη δε σπουδασαν κατι? γιατι ετσι ...νομιζουν οτι θα ριξουν τη μαναβησα? - και απ την αλλη βρισκονται υποστηρικτες σε εναλλακτικες "θεωριες" που συγκεντρωνουν τα πυρα της επιστημονικης κοινοτητας!!! ΤΙ ΦΑΣΗ? Αν για καποιο λογο παριστανα πως ειμαι κατι που δεν εχω σχεση -πες ρε παιδι μου πως ημουν κατασκοπος και επρεπε να παριστανω το ...μεταλειολογο- θα φροντιζα να συμφωνω με τις αποψεις των "συναδελφων" μου ωστε να μην κινησω υποψιες, οχι να βρεθω στο επικεντρο!

----------

nestoras (15-03-19)

----------


## VaselPi

_Κατ αρχας ο συγκεκριμενος δε μας απασχολησε καθολου, ουτε μας απασχολει (το νημα ειναι για το ζωγραφο και μ αυτον σπαμε πλακα κι οχι με τα γιουσουφακια του) και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν "αμφισβητηθηκε". ΑΠΟΔΟΜΗΘΗΚΕ μαζι με τα σαθρα του επιχηρηματα και την ημιμαθεια του και ουσιαστικα ισοπεδοθηκε._


Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nick**1974.*


Με βρίσκει σύμφωνο το δεύτερο μέρος του μηνύματος, αλλά διαφωνώ με το πρώτο, δηλαδή ότι ο *Sot**Pap* δε μας απασχόλησε. Μας απασχόλησε και μάλιστα πολύ, καθώς αντιπροσώπευε την «επιστημονική» άποψη της άλλης πλευράς, η οποία επιδίωκε να στηρίξει την πρόταση του Π.Ζ. με επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα. Το τελευταίο του μήνυμα, εκ των 129, το βλέπουμε στη σελίδα 381, post 3804, όπου απαντά στον *nestoras*:

«_Στην αρχή όντως πίστεψα πως τα 0,35W που γίνονται 200W ισεντροπικά, μας παράγουν 200W θερμικής καταλυτικής ισχύος και όχι 0,35W θερμικής ισχύος. Λάθος μου.
Οντώς εκεί με βοήθησατε να ψάξω για ισχυρότερη καταλυτική δράση._»

Και εδώ, στον κόσμο του. Τι κατάλαβε και πόσο τον βοηθήσαμε-μόνο ο Θεός γνωρίζει. 
Αποσύρθηκε τελικά για λόγους προφανείς, καθώς μέσα από τις παρεμβάσεις του διαφάνηκε η επιστημονική του ανεπάρκεια ακόμη και σε θέματα σχολικού επιπέδου. Παρά ταύτα, αυτό δεν τον εμποδίζει να επιδιώκει να αναλάβει (καθότι τολμηρός) τα ενεργειακά θέματα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, θέτοντας υποψηφιότητα για την Ευρωβουλή. Είναι δικαίωμά του, αλλά στα μάτια μας, βλέπουμε να εκκολάπτεται ακόμη ένας αντίστοιχος Αντιπρόεδρος της ΕΕΦ, αλλά τώρα στην Ευρωβουλή. 
Να τον καμαρώνει ο *nepomuk*, ο οποίος μας τον έφερε εδώ ως αυθεντία της Κβαντικής Φυσικής, της άλλης πλευράς, καθώς στο ποστ 3116 σημειώνει: 

«_Η παρουσια των Παπ , Κοσμει το φορουμ αλλα και εκ του αποτελεσματος , ο εκρηκτικος ρυθμος αυξησης των σελιδων επιπλεον συνηγορει_».

Δε θα έμπαινα σε κόπο να γράψω αυτό το μήνυμα, καθώς το θέμα Π.Ζ. έχει εξαντληθεί, αλλά στα video και επιδείξεις του Π.Ζ, πέρα από τις απάτες, υπάρχει και ένα επικίνδυνο σημείο: Ο πειραματισμός με το υδρογόνο ενός νέου και άπειρου ανθρώπου, είναι πολύ επικίνδυνος.

Σε κάποιο video, στην επίδειξη της φλόγας «υδρογόνου», λέει ότι το αέριο που εξέρχεται από τη συσκευή του είναι «υδροξύ», αποφεύγοντας έτσι την ερώτηση: και τι γίνεται με το οξυγόνο; Θα προσέξατε, ότι το «υδροξύ» το αναφλέγει με τον αναπτήρα, καθώς γνώριζε ότι το εξερχόμενο αέριο είναι κάποιος υδρογονάνθρακας, και όχι «υδροξύ». Αν ήταν μίγμα δύο αερίων, δηλαδή «υδροξύ», θα ακολουθούσε αμέσως έκρηξη! 

Την ερώτηση την απέφυγε, αλλά έθεσε σε θανάσιμο κίνδυνο έναν νεαρό, ο οποίος παρακολουθεί την εκπομπή (το video) και πειραματίζεται με τη συσκευή του Stanley Meyer, στην οποία ωστόσο, το παραγόμενο αέριο είναι όντως μίγμα υδρογόνου-οξυγόνου, καθώς η εφαρμοζόμενη υψηλή τάση στο νερό είναι εναλλασσόμενη. Είναι θανάσιμα επικίνδυνο να αναφλέγεις το μίγμα αυτό με τον τρόπο που κάνει ο Π.Ζ, στο σχετικό video. Το μίγμα θα εκραγεί!
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (15-03-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Αποσύρθηκε τελικά για λόγους προφανείς, καθώς μέσα από τις παρεμβάσεις του διαφάνηκε η επιστημονική του ανεπάρκεια ακόμη και σε θέματα σχολικού επιπέδου. Παρά ταύτα, αυτό δεν τον εμποδίζει να επιδιώκει να αναλάβει (καθότι τολμηρός) τα ενεργειακά θέματα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, θέτοντας υποψηφιότητα για την Ευρωβουλή. Είναι δικαίωμά του, αλλά στα μάτια μας, βλέπουμε να εκκολάπτεται ακόμη ένας αντίστοιχος Αντιπρόεδρος της ΕΕΦ, αλλά τώρα στην Ευρωβουλή. 
> 
> 
> Την ερώτηση την απέφυγε, αλλά έθεσε σε θανάσιμο κίνδυνο έναν νεαρό, ο οποίος παρακολουθεί την εκπομπή (το video) και πειραματίζεται με τη συσκευή του Stanley Meyer, στην οποία ωστόσο, το παραγόμενο αέριο είναι όντως μίγμα υδρογόνου-οξυγόνου, καθώς η εφαρμοζόμενη υψηλή τάση στο νερό είναι εναλλασσόμενη. Είναι θανάσιμα επικίνδυνο να αναφλέγεις το μίγμα αυτό με τον τρόπο που κάνει ο Π.Ζ, στο σχετικό video. Το μίγμα θα εκραγεί!
> Βασίλειος.



Βασιλη οσον αφορα τον παπαρδελο απλα καταλαβε κι ο ιδιος οτι ειναι αχρηστος κι αποφασισε να γινει πολιτικος! τι το παραξενο και τι το αντικειμενο για να μας απασχολησει? Την κανονικη του θεση βρηκε ο ανθρωπος, και μακαρι να πετυχει (εκει που ολοι λιγο πολυ ειναι τετοιου επιπεδου) ωστε να μην απασχολει αλλους τομεις οπου υποτειθεται πρεπει να υπαρχει μια σοβαροτητα. (γκουχ γκουχ... φιλντισης  :hahahha: )


Οσον αφορα το δευτερο σκελος, ΝΑΙ εχεις απολυτο δικιο οτι τετοιες μπουρδες μπορει εν δυναμει να ειναι επικινδυνες, αλλα ρε φιλε, ενταξει, ενας τυπος που δεν εχει ιδεα και θελει να παραγει υδροξυ και να ...του βαλει φωτια !!!!  :Confused1:  απλα παει για Darvin Award και ειναι πιο στοκος κι απ το γυφτο που παει με τροχο να κοψει τα καλωδια υψηλης για να πουλησει το χαλκο (τουλαχιστο ο δευτερος εχει το αλοθι του παντελους αναλφαβητισμου)

----------


## kioan

> ενας τυπος που δεν εχει ιδεα και θελει να παραγει υδροξυ και να ...του βαλει φωτια !!!!  απλα παει για Darvin Award και ειναι πιο στοκος κι απ το γυφτο που παει με τροχο να κοψει τα καλωδια υψηλης για να πουλησει το χαλκο (τουλαχιστο ο δευτερος εχει το αλοθι του παντελους αναλφαβητισμου)



Χαίρομαι να βλέπω κόσμο που αναγνωρίζει την προσφορά των Darwin Awards στην πρόοδο της ανθρωπότητας  :Thumbup1: 
Ιδανικά θέλουμε να υπάρχουν και βίντεο με την κατάκτηση του πολυπόθητου βραβείου γιατί λειτουργούν εκπαιδευτικά και για τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## rama

Και συνέχεια στην αμφισβήτιση της επιστημονικότητας της ΕΕΦ από το Τμήμα Φυσικής του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης
https://www.physics.uoc.gr/sites/fil...Cl9D7nQpWTDlJ0

----------

kioan (20-03-19)

----------


## georgeb1957

> Και συνέχεια στην αμφισβήτιση της επιστημονικότητας της ΕΕΦ από το Τμήμα Φυσικής του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης
> https://www.physics.uoc.gr/sites/fil...Cl9D7nQpWTDlJ0



To link δεν δουλεύει.


Μήπως (το λινκ) αναφέρετε στην ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη του Στέφανου Τραχανά απο το πανεπιστήμιο της κρήτης: 
"*Πώς το υπερφυσικό παρεισφρέει στη... Φυσική"



*

----------

kioan (21-03-19)

----------


## leosedf

Τραχανάς χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## kioan

Για όσους είχαν πρόβλημα να διαβάσουν την συνέχεια στην αμφισβήτηση της επιστημονικότητας της ΕΕΦ από το Τμήμα Φυσικής του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης, παραθέτω το πλήρες κείμενο παρακάτω:






> ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΝ. ΣΥΝΕΛΕΥΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ
> Ηράκλειο, 19 Μαρτίου 2019
> 
> 
> Το τελευταίο διάστημα, διαδοχικά δημοσιεύματα σε μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά μέσα ενημέρωσης ανέδειξαν με ιδιαίτερη ένταση σειρά δήθεν επιστημονικών ή εκπαιδευτικών εκδηλώσεων και εκδόσεων εκ μέρους ατόμων που εκπροσωπούν ή φέρονται να εκπροσωπούν την Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών.
> 
> Αν και δραστηριότητες αυτού του χαρακτήρα δεν είναι καινούργιες για την συγκεκριμένη ένωση, η αυξανόμενη συχνότητα σε συνδυασμό με την συστηματική προβολή τους, δημιουργούν την πεποίθηση μιας "άνευ όρων" υιοθέτησης ή και παραδοχής της βασιμότητας αντιεπιστημονικών απόψεων και πρακτικών ακριβώς από εκείνους που έχουν θεσμική υποχρέωση να αντιτίθενται σε αυτές. 
> 
> Το Τμήμα Φυσικής του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης θεωρεί ότι αποτελεί καθήκον και υποχρέωση των επιστημονικών φορέων της χώρας αλλά και της οργανωμένης πολιτείας να είναι απέναντι σε κάθε δραστηριότητα που υποθάλπει την ψευδοεπιστήμη και τις διάφορες μορφές αντιεπιστημονικών απόψεων και πρακτικών επισημαίνοντας την σταθερή ανάγκη προστασίας του κύρους και της σημασία της επιστημονικής γνώσης, της έρευνας και εκπαίδευσης πέρα από επιχειρηματικές σκοπιμότητες και δηλώσεις περί δήθεν ελεύθερης διακίνησης ιδεών. 
> ...

----------


## pstratos

Τραχανάς - Λαγανάς - Λαχανάς. Και οι τρεις οτι καλύτερο (προσωπική άποψη) στην κβαντική Φυσική, και κυρίως Δάσκαλοι. Είχα την τιμή να συνεργαστώ και με τους τρεις τους......

----------


## leosedf

https://www.ellinikahoaxes.gr/2019/0...w-pkuVNI1AjEvc
Γέλιο.

----------


## nepomuk

Αλα της και Ηλεκτρονικος Μηχανικος ο Πετρος  (κατα δηλωσιν του) ,ενδεχομενως και με καθηγητη Πολυτεχνειου  μεντωρα,
αλλα οχι Νομπελιστα . οπως ο ΠαΠ ,επιπλεον  ειναι και μελος της ΕΕΦ αλλα και κατοικος  ...  Περιστεριου .
Το Πανελληνιον ως παρεπιδημουντα στη Σαλαμινα τον γνωρισε . Ας ειναι και κατοικος ΒΠ , δεν θα τα χαλασουμε.

Θα προβω σε μια εικασια και ας δεχθω και γω εξωδικη διαμαρτυρια .
Για να γινει μελος της ΕΕΦ εκτιμαται πως ως αιωνιος φοιτητης αριστουχος κατα δηλωσιν του ,
καποια στιγμη ελαβε το πτυχιο του και ενεγραφη δικαιωματικα μελος.
Δευτερη πιθανη εξηγηση ειναι πως ενεταχθη τιμης ενεκεν ως  καινοτομος - εφευρετης.

Επι του πιεστηριου εχουμε μια πρωτη αντιδραση απο τον ευρωπολιτευτη κ Σωτηρη Παπαδελο.
Προβλεπεται να εχει συνεχεια το θεμα με το εξωδικο , εδω θα ειμαστε .

Sotiris Papadelos  Λογικά  δεν πρέπει να ασχολούνται με τα ελληνικα hoaxes διοτι η  ψευδοεπιστημονικοτητα βρίθει εκει! Οσο αφορά την κριτική ΠΖ, με αναφορές  σε <πρωινό χαφιε> προσπαθούσαν να καταστήσουν την μακέτα μη  λειτουργική. Ας ασχοληθουν την προστασία των χημειοθεραπευτων  που  ξέρουν τοσο καλα να κάνουν και ας αφήσουν επιστημονικές αναλύσεις σε  ειδικούς!

----------


## leosedf

Ναι μιλάει ο παπ ο πανεπιστήμονας της πτσας.

----------


## kioan

> Sotiris Papadelos  Λογικά  δεν πρέπει να ασχολούνται με τα ελληνικα hoaxes διοτι η  ψευδοεπιστημονικοτητα βρίθει εκει! Οσο αφορά την κριτική ΠΖ, με αναφορές  σε <πρωινό χαφιε> προσπαθούσαν να καταστήσουν την μακέτα μη  λειτουργική. Ας ασχοληθουν την προστασία των χημειοθεραπευτων  που  ξέρουν τοσο καλα να κάνουν και ας αφήσουν επιστημονικές αναλύσεις σε  ειδικούς!



Το ακούσαμε και αυτό... Τα ellinikahoaxes υποκινούνται από "χημειοθεραπευτές" και πολεμούν τον ΠΖ που υπόσχεται να εξαλείψει τον καρκίνο συντονίζοντας το induction heater του στην ιδιοσυχνότητα των καρκινικών κυττάρων.

Βέβαια αυτοί οι χημειοθεραπευτές που τόσο υποτιμητικά αναφέρει ο πανεπιστήμονας σώζουν καθημερινά ανθρώπους και τους χαρίζουν μια φυσιολογική ζωή, ενώ το ίνδαλμά του με την έτοιμη εδώ και τόσα χρόνια και λειτουργική συσκευή του, δεν έχει καταφέρει ούτε καν να ηλεκτροδοτήσει το ίδιο του το σπίτι.

Γελάνε και οι πέτρες!

----------


## 744

> https://www.ellinikahoaxes.gr/2019/0...w-pkuVNI1AjEvc
> Γέλιο.



Κοροϊδεύεις Κωνσταντίνε? Ετοιμάσου και εσύ για μια εξώδικη...

Μα πόσο ακόμα θα γελοιοποιηθεί η ΕΕΦ??

----------


## lepouras

> Μα πόσο ακόμα θα γελοιοποιηθεί η ΕΕΦ??



μάλλον τόσο όσο τελικά να τους πάνε άλλοι φυσικοί στα δικαστήρια για προσβολή και διαπόμπευση της επιστήμης.

----------


## nepomuk

Λειπει  ο Μαρτης απο τη Σαρακοστη; 

*Σχόλιο "Rib and Sea".*
 Είναι πάντως απορίας άξιον γιατί ο κ. Ιωάννης Σπηλιόπουλος, ως  εκπρόσωπος και συνεργάτης του κ. Πέτρου Ζωγράφου, και η "Ένωση Ελλήνων  Φυσικών" δεν στρέφονται και εναντίον μου αφού, ως γνωστόν, έχω πολλάκις  δημοσιεύσει άρθρα και έχω αναρτήσει videos στο YouTube όπου εκτίθενται  όσα περίεργα γενικώς υποστηρίζει ο κ. Ζωγράφος και ο κ. Φιλντίσης περί  της παραγωγής άφθονης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας μέσω της διάσπασης των μορίων  του νερού με τη χρήση συχνοτήτων και μετάλλων. https://www.ribandsea.com/waves/2809...lxYi2_nRMhrcH0Προφανώς η δική μου παρουσία και αναγνωσιμότητα στο διαδίκτυο είναι  λιγότερη "ηχηρή" από την παρουσία και αναγνωσιμότητα των "Ελληνικά  Hoaxes".
 Τον Ταρζάν πάντως δεν βλέπω και αρχίζω να ανησυχώ...

https://www.ribandsea.com/waves/3963...o-zografo.html

----------


## nick1974

Τοσους ανθρωπους εχω γνωρισει στη ζωη μου, τοσους παλιους φιλους, τοσες πρωην, τοσους συνεργατες κτλ κτλ κτλ και σ ολη μου τη ζωη ελαχιστους απ αυτους ειδα τυχαια στο δρομο, αλλα τον ΠΖ που δε μου ειναι τιποτα μεσα σε ενα χρονο τον εχω πετυχει 3 φορες στο ασχετο, δυο στην Αθηνα και μια πριν κανα διωρο στη Σαλαμινα (ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΣΤΑΘΜΟ lol)
Με κυνηγαει ρε πστη μου?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mythoplasths

> Πιθανολογώ πως δεν γνωρίζεις προσωπικά ούτε τον Μάκη, ούτε τον Πέτρο!
> Αν τους γνώριζες θα τα καταλάβαινες όλα 
> Και επίσης τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις από κάποιον που λέει πως έχει φτιάξει ταλαντωτή 350 mW στους 300 (!!!!!!!!!) Ghz και δουλεύει την 7η (!!!!!) αρμονική και επίσης έχει βάλει (στους 300Χ7=2,1 Thz!!!!!) φίλτρο notch για να μην επηρεάζουν τα μικρόφωνα?



άνετα με το 555 το έκανε.. απλά δεν το λέει μην χάσει  την πατέντα :P

----------


## nestoras

> Τοσους ανθρωπους εχω γνωρισει στη ζωη μου, τοσους παλιους φιλους, τοσες πρωην, τοσους συνεργατες κτλ κτλ κτλ και σ ολη μου τη ζωη ελαχιστους απ αυτους ειδα τυχαια στο δρομο, αλλα τον ΠΖ που δε μου ειναι τιποτα μεσα σε ενα χρονο τον εχω πετυχει 3 φορες στο ασχετο, δυο στην Αθηνα και μια πριν κανα διωρο στη Σαλαμινα (ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΣΤΑΘΜΟ lol)
> Με κυνηγαει ρε πστη μου?



Εγώ θα πήγαινα να ζητήσω αυτόγραφο εκ μέρους του hlektronika.gr !

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jlian

Συγχρονικοτητα nick. Μαλλον εφτασε η ωρα να ενταχθεις στην επιστημονικη ομαδα του καλλιτεχνη

----------


## kioan

> ...τον ΠΖ που δε μου ειναι τιποτα ... τον εχω πετυχει ... πριν κανα διωρο στη Σαλαμινα (ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΣΤΑΘΜΟ lol)




Με απογοητεύεις, έχασες τρομερή ευκαιρία χτες. 

Έπρεπε να τον πλησιάσεις και να του πεις φωναχτά συγχαρητήρια για την καταπληκτική του εφεύρεση που θα σώσει την ανθρωπότητα, ότι τον έχεις ίνδαλμα, ότι συγκινήθηκες που γνωρίζεις επιτέλους ένα λαμπρό μυαλό και επιστήμονα του δικού του βεληνεκούς...

...και καλό μήνα!  :Wink:

----------

nick1974 (02-04-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Με απογοητεύεις, έχασες τρομερή ευκαιρία χτες. 
> 
> Έπρεπε να τον πλησιάσεις και να του πεις φωναχτά συγχαρητήρια για την καταπληκτική του εφεύρεση που θα σώσει την ανθρωπότητα, ότι τον έχεις ίνδαλμα, ότι συγκινήθηκες που γνωρίζεις επιτέλους ένα λαμπρό μυαλό και επιστήμονα του δικού του βεληνεκούς...
> 
> ...και καλό μήνα!



ωρε φιλε αυτο δε το σκεφτηκα...
καποια φαση μου περασε παντως να του ζητησω αυτογραφο lol

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> καποια φαση μου περασε παντως να του ζητησω αυτογραφο lol




Εδω φαινεται να συγκλινεις με την εκδοχη George-Pap για το πως ειχαν τα πραγματα ,οταν δηλ προσπαθησες να
προσεγγισεις τον Μουστακια ,για χαβαλε προφανως, εγινες αντιληπτος απο την ασφαλεια του τι "κουμασι" εισαι
και σε απομακρυναν αγαρμπα.

Τεσπα χαθηκε μια ευκαιρια να αποσαφηνιστουν καποια πραγματα.
Οπως πχ με την επισημη κατοικια του ερευνητη ,οπου στην τελευταια δημοσια εμφανιση του, -βλεπε εξωδικο στα
hoaxes -αναφερεται το Περιστερι , ενω ολοι νομιζαμε οτι κατοικοεδρευει στη Σαλαμινα , αντε και στο Egaleo city, αντε το πολυ και 
Santa Barbara.
Καλο θα ηταν στο επομενο τυχαιο συναπαντημα να διευκρινιστει αν στη Σαλαμινα ευρισκεται η Θερινη κατοικια και ενδεχομενως τα ιδιαιτερα 
εργαστηρια του ερευνητη για να το χει διπορτο με τον παρακειμενο Ναυσταθμο.

----------


## nick1974

> Εδω φαινεται να συγκλινεις με την εκδοχη George-Pap για το πως ειχαν τα πραγματα ,οταν δηλ προσπαθησες να
> προσεγγισεις τον Μουστακια ,για χαβαλε προφανως, εγινες αντιληπτος απο την ασφαλεια του τι "κουμασι" εισαι
> και σε απομακρυναν αγαρμπα.
> .




Θα σου λεγα τωρα κι εσενα


Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikospag

Προς ενημέρωση του forum.

Τα ρεζιλίκια της ΕΕΦ έφτασαν στο κανάλι της ΕΤ1. Παραθέτω το επίμαχο τμήμα της εκπομπής. (30 λεπτά)
Εκπομπή "Άλλη Διάσταση", ημ/νία: 4/4/2019.
Αξίζει να το δείτε. Στην συζήτηση συμμετείχε και ο αξιοσέβαστος κ.Τραχανάς αλλά και ο υπουργός Παιδείας, οι οποίοι κατακεραύνωσαν την ηγεσία της ΕΕΦ.

----------

kioan (05-04-19), 

VaselPi (05-04-19)

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Θλίβομαι με όσα γράφονται και λέγονται για την ΕΕΦ, η οποία, υποτίθεται, με «εκπροσωπεί». Και παρότι πρόκειται για 2-3 άτομα της ηγεσίας της, η «μπάλα σαρώνει» όλη την Ένωση. Αυτά συμβαίνουν και θα συμβαίνουν όταν στην ηγεσία της οποιασδήποτε ένωσης θα σκαρφαλώνουν, με κάποιον τρόπο, τα επιστημονικά μηδενικά. 

*2.* Στο video ακούγεται και η φωνή του Υπουργού Παιδείας. Εντυπωσιάζει η αδυναμία του Υπουργείου να κάνει κάτι δραστικό στο θέμα αυτό, για παράδειγμα, να καθαιρέσει την ηγεσία και να προκηρύξει εκλογή νέας. Περιττό να πω ότι απόψεις, όπως αυτές που μας έφερε εδώ ο *antonisfa*:  

«Η Γη είναι μια ανεξάντλητη, φυσική πηγή ηλεκτρονίων και ανεπαίσθητων (subtle) ενεργειακών πεδίων που είναι απαραίτητα για την καλή λειτουργία του ανοσοποιητικού, του κυκλοφορικού, του συγχρονισμού των βιορυθμών και άλλων φυσιολογικών διεργασιών.
Φλεγμονή είναι μια κατάσταση που προκαλείται από τις θετικά φορτισμένες ελεύθερες ρίζες και συσχετίζεται με χρόνιες ασθένειες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της γήρανσης.
Όταν το σώμα συνδεθεί με τη Γη, απορροφά ηλεκτρόνια, τα οποία με τη σειρά τους απορροφούν τις θετικά φορτισμένες ελεύθερες ρίζες. Η φλεγμονή ελαττώνεται και ξεκινάει η διαδικασία της ίασης. Η φλεγμονή, η ασθένεια και ο πόνος είναι ουσιαστικά μια εκδήλωση της έλλειψης ηλεκτρονίων από το σώμα μας.
Σύμφωνα με τον *Ober Clint*, ο οποίος εισήγαγε τον όρο "*Earthing*", «τα ηλεκτρόνια είναι τα μικρότερα δυνατά αρνητικά φορτία του ηλεκτρισμού. Αυτά τα αρνητικά φορτία (ηλεκτρόνια) έλκονται από τα θετικά φορτία (ελεύθερες ρίζες). Συνδέοντας το σώμα με τη Γη, επιτρέπουμε αυτόματα τη φόρτιση των αγώγιμων ιστών μας με τα ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια της Γης με αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση των συμπτωμάτων που σχετίζονται με φλεγμονώδεις συνθήκες.»

_είναι σκοταδιστικές_, γράφονται από αμόρφωτους - προς αμόρφωτους και ορθώς ο Κωνσταντίνος (*leosedf*) κλείδωσε το θέμα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

Dragonborn (06-04-19), 

kioan (05-04-19)

----------


## leosedf

Προς ηλίθιους αμόρφωτους, γιατί ο αμόρφωτος μαθαίνει.

----------


## kioan

> *2.* Στο video ακούγεται και η φωνή του Υπουργού Παιδείας. Εντυπωσιάζει η αδυναμία του Υπουργείου να κάνει κάτι δραστικό στο θέμα αυτό, για παράδειγμα, να καθαιρέσει την ηγεσία και να προκηρύξει εκλογή νέας.



Σχετικά με την ανικανότητα του ΥΠΕΠΘ, έχω ένα πολύ καλό παράδειγμα.
Πρόσφατα άκουσα από ορισμένα παιδιά 12-13 χρονών να λένε πως έχουν στο σχολείο καθηγητή που τους λέει πως η Γη είναι κούφια με πλάσματα να κατοικούν μέσα σε αυτήν, πως δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι πλανήτες πέρα από τον δικό μας, πως μας ψεκάζουν και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια ωραία...  :Unsure:  Και αυτό το άτομο εξακολουθεί να είναι σε σχολείο και να "διδάσκει"!

Το μόνο αισιόδοξο που αποκόμισα είναι πως τα συγκεκριμένα παιδιά αντιμετώπιζαν των συγκεκριμένο καθηγητή ως έναν βλάκα/καραγκιόζη και συζητώντας μεταξύ τους τον κορόιδευαν για αυτές τις απόψεις του  :Smile: 

Δυστυχώς τέτοιοι "εκπαιδευτικοί" εξακολουθούν να μπαίνουν σε σχολικές αίθουσες.

----------


## nepomuk

Ας μην παραλειπεται ο ρολος του τυπου και μαλιστα του "συστημικου"
που μπαινει στο σπιτι μας , στο κινητο μας  ...
Πχ ο Ζουγκλας , τοσο κοσμο επηρεαζει και ενω αλλα θεματα τα διυλιζει ,
οσον αφορα την ΕΕΦ ,σιγονταρησε με καθε προσφορο τροπο τη διαδοση αναποδεικτων,
εξωφρενικων ισχυρισμων ,ως αποδεδειγμενους   με τη βουλα της ΕΕΦ.
Διακαιολογιες δεν υπαρχουν ,στο τημ της ζουγκλας περιλαμβανονται σπουδαγμενα παιδια στις
Φυσικες Επιστημες και τεσπα  δεν ηξεραν ; δεν ρωταγαν; Γιατι σε  αυτη την περιπτωση καταπιαν την καμηλο ;

Οσον δε αφορα εναν επαγγελματικο , εστω επιστημονικο συλλογο , μια ενωση προσωπων δηλ ,καταφανως
Ιδιωτικου Δικαιου , ο υπουργος Παιδειας τι μπορει να πραξει  εκ του νομου ; Πολλα και τιποτα.
Θα μπορουσε  ομως να αποκηρυξει, να κραξει , να σιχτιρισει  την εν λογω ενωση ,ως  στερουμενης σοβαροτητας , επιστημονικοτητας ,
που παιζει πολιτικα παγνιδια , η  δρα  χαριν της "δημοσιοτητας" , του ντορου , του σαματα και του φτηνου εντυπωσιασμου,
προς αγραν  μελων , συνδρομων και χειροκτροτητων , κοπαδιων αφελων.

----------


## nepomuk

Εχουμε εξελιξεις και αντιδραση απο πλευρας υπουργειου .

Ανακοίνωση ΕΕΦ για τον σημερινό αναβληθέντα διαγωνισμό Φυσικής
https://www.esos.gr/arthra/62101/ana...j24lQpOhH41Ukw

και εδω εκτενης διαλογος στο φατσοβιβλιο.
https://www.facebook.com/enosiellinonfisikon/photos/a.1697870973814987/2323833174552094/?type=3&theater

Σχολιαζει επισης ο Σωτηρης και καυτηριαζει στο φ/β.

----------


## nepomuk

*Τελεσίγραφο Γαβρόγλου προς την Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών*


....Ολα αυτά τα φαινόμενα έχουν σχέση με την άνοδο της Aκροδεξιάς διεθνώς.  Είναι συγκεκριμένα άτομα στην ηγεσία της Ενωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών που  έχουν κάνει για τους δικούς τους λόγους αυτά που έχουν κάνει....
Edit: Μηπως γι αυτο αποτραβηχτηκε ο μουστακιας, ο σωτηρης τραβηξε στη πολιτικη , ο παπ εριξε λευκη πετσετα και λουφαζει ,αφου δεν εχει 
μουτρα να βγει στη κοινωνια;

https://www.efsyn.gr/ellada/koinonia...YKqkXpau5GLJb8

----------


## rama

Παντού υπάρχει δράκος.
Δείτε το πρώτο link με τις καταγγελίες, στην ακόλουθη σελίδα
http://micro-kosmos.uoa.gr/gr/announcments/diagonismoi_fysikis_gymnasiou.htm
Σημειωτέον ότι ο διαγωνισμός ήταν ένα μπάχαλο. Πήγα την μικρή κόρη μου (3η Γυμνασίου) να διαγωνιστεί, υποτίθεται θα ξεκινούσαν στις 09:30 και τα θέματα τα έδιναν σταδιακά γύρω στις 12:00.
Αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν εκεί. Τα θέματα (που εμφανίζονται στο παραπάνω link) ήταν ΗΔΗ αναρτημένα στο διαδίκτυο. Όταν το επισήμανα στους διοργανωτές στην αρχή μου πουλούσαν τρέλα. Μετά διαπιστώσαμε ότι το είχαν ήδη μάθει και οι μαθητές, και έπεσε ελαφρά γιούχα. Μηδενική αξιοπιστία και κύρος του διαγωνισμού. Σε συνδυασμό με τις καταγγελίες για την εμπορευματοποίηση της ΕΕΦ, συμπληρώνεται η εικόνα του μπουρδέλου που λέγεται Ελλάδα.

----------


## nick1974

> _είναι σκοταδιστικές_, γράφονται από αμόρφωτους - προς αμόρφωτους









> Το μόνο αισιόδοξο που αποκόμισα είναι πως τα συγκεκριμένα παιδιά αντιμετώπιζαν των συγκεκριμένο καθηγητή ως έναν βλάκα/καραγκιόζη και συζητώντας μεταξύ τους τον κορόιδευαν για αυτές τις απόψεις του




και παλι καλα δηλαδη...
Εμεις προφανως λογο διαφορετικων ερεθισματων εχουμε και περισσοτερα αντισωματα εναντια στην ηλιθιοτητα, ενω τα παιδια σημερα, ναι μεν εχουν απειρη ποσοτητα πληροφοριας, αλλα καλουνται τα ιδια να τη φιλτραρουν.
Πιστευω ΟΛΟΙ ανεξαιρετως εδω μεσα ειμασταν απο μικροι κολλημενοι με τα Star Trek και με τον McGyver (σιγουρα και με αλλες σειρες αλλα τις συγκεκριμενες δεν τις αναφερω καθολου στην τυχη).
Οσον αφορα το Star Trek, οι περισσοτεροι προφανως που εχουν Netflix παρακολουθουν και τη φρεσκια νεα season (ασχετο αλλα για οσους δεν την εχουν δει ακομα ειναι παρα πολυ καλη και ειναι prequel ολων των προηγουμενων, κι ενα offtopic tip/ερεθισμα :  εμφανιζεται ΚΑΙ ο captain Pike  :Smile:  και βλεπουμε και το origin story του Σποκ και ολης του της οικογενειας )
Θα μου πεις τι τα λεω αυτα, αφου το Star Trek ειναι Star Trek και δεν αλλαζει τη συνταγη του, και φυσικα κανει τα παιδια να λατρεψουν το sci fi, την τεχνολογια και την επιστημη? χμμμμ... ΕΔΩ ειναι το θεμα: Το Star Trek πλεον ΔΕΝ απευθυνεται -συμφωνα με τη διαβαθμιση του netflix- σε παιδια κατω των 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Εχοντας δει τη σειρα υποθετω πως αυτη η διαβαθμιση εχει μπει ειτε απο μια ΥΠΟΨΙΑ nudity (ναι, ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ και με πολυ τραβηγμενη φαντασια σε ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ επεισοδιο υπαρχει καποια σκηνη σεξ) ειτε λογο ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΟΥ gore (οχι, για οσους δεν εχουν δει δε μιλαμε για σπλατεριες και αιματα στυλ Ταραντινο, απλα σε μια σειρα που υπαρχει πολεμος με τους Κλιγκον -ειπαμε, ειναι prequel- ε φυσικο ειναι να υπαρχει και καμια πιο gore σκηνη... αν και για να πω την αληθεια προσωπικα δε θυμαμαι καμια -star trek ειπαμε, τα οπλα ειναι laser οχι σπαθια- βασικα η μονη "σκληρη" σκηνη που μπορω να θυμηθω ειναι μια εγχηρηση!!! ) 
Εδω θα πει καποιος : οκ, οι του netflix καλα καναν και βαλαν τη διαβαθμιση ωστε να καλυψουν τον κολο τους απο κανενα πυροβολημενο, αλλα στην πραξη ποιος γονιος θα απαγορεψει στο παιδι του να δει star trek?  Προφανως κανενας, ΟΜΩΣ η υπαρξη αυτης της διαβαθμισης και μονο ειναι τραγικη και παραπεμπει απο μονη της στο να πιστεψω οτι ζω σε ενα νεο μεσαιωνα.
Τωρα οσον αφορα τον McGyver (εχω την εντυπωση πως ηταν ενα απ τα σοβαροτερα ερεθισματα μου να ασχοληθω τελικα με τα ηλεκτρονικα... οχι το μοναδικο, αλλα ενα απ τα κρισιμα) Για οσους δε το γνωριζετε Η ΣΕΙΡΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΗΣΕ εδω και κανα δυο χρονια, αλλα για οσους δε το γνωριζαν και τωρα σηκωθηκαν απ τις καρεκλες και χοροπηδανε, θα τους προσγειωσω αποτομα ζητοντας τους να δουν ΕΝΑ επεισοδιο της νεας αυτης σειρας (οποιο θελουν... εγω ειδα το πρωτο οταν κυκλοφορησε... Μετα εφτιαξα ομοιωμα του σεναριογραφου και το γεμισα καρφιτσες  :Lol:  )
Ο πολυμηχανος τυχωδιωκτης που καποτε τα εβγαζε περα μονος του επιστρατευοντας τις γνωσεις του στη φυσικη και στη χημεια, τωρα εχει ολοκληρο support team να του λεει τι να κανει!!!!!! Τα δε πειραματα που δειχνει δε βγαζουν καν νοημα (δεν ειναι αληθινα πειραματα χημειας η φυσικης αλλα θεατρικες βλακειες σα τη ζωγραφομηχανη!!!! ) Στο πρωτο δε επεισοδιο ειναι μπροστα σε ενα κυκλωμα πυροκροτητη και ΡΩΤΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΤΟΥ την ομαδα του αν -σε ενα κυκλωμα - πρεπει να κοψει το κοκκινο η το μπλε καλωδιο!!!!!!!!!!! (ναι, ολα αυτα ο Mc Gyver!!!!!!  απο πολυμηχανο τυχωδιωκτη που υπουλα μας εμπασε να μας αρεσουν καποια πραγματα που στο σχολειο δειχναν βαρετα τον καναν τραχανα που αν δεν ηταν σε αποστολη μπορει να εφτιαχνε υδρογονο με υψηλες συχνοτητες και υψισυχνα σωληνακια για να τα πουλησει στον Καμμενο! )

Θα μου πεις, τηλεοπτικες σειρες ειναι... ναι... αλλα για τα παιδια ειναι τα πρωτα βασικα ΕΡΕΘΙΣΜΑΤΑ!

----------

mikemtb (15-04-19)

----------


## nepomuk

Μετα το "κοψιμο" Γαβρογλου η ΕΕΦ προεβη σε αντιπερισπασμο :
"H Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών προκηρύσσει τον 1ο Πανελλήνιο Μαθητικό Διαγωνισμό πειραμάτων Φυσικής με τίτλο: «*Θέλουμε Πειράματα*» Οι μαθητές και οι μαθήτριες καλούνται να βιντεοσκοπήσουν ένα πείραμα  Φυσικής στο σχολικό εργαστήριο ή έξω από αυτό. 
Στο διάρκειας (έως) 3  λεπτών video θα πρέπει να εμπεριέχεται η θεωρητική υποστήριξη του  πειράματος."
https://physicsgg.me/2019/04/11/%ce%...a%ce%ae%cf%82/

----------


## nick1974

> Μετα το "κοψιμο" Γαβρογλου η ΕΕΦ προεβη σε αντιπερισπασμο :
> "H Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών προκηρύσσει τον 1ο Πανελλήνιο Μαθητικό Διαγωνισμό πειραμάτων Φυσικής με τίτλο: «*Θέλουμε Πειράματα*» Οι μαθητές και οι μαθήτριες καλούνται να βιντεοσκοπήσουν ένα πείραμα  Φυσικής στο σχολικό εργαστήριο ή έξω από αυτό. 
> Στο διάρκειας (έως) 3  λεπτών video θα πρέπει να εμπεριέχεται η θεωρητική υποστήριξη του  πειράματος."
> https://physicsgg.me/2019/04/11/%ce%...a%ce%ae%cf%82/



θα φτιαξω ενα που παραγω ρευμα απο υδρογονο και το υδρογονο απο σκατα και υψηλες συχνοτητες... 
να τσεκαρω αν εχω τα απαραιτητα:
σωληνακια : τσεκ
πλακετες σκραπ: τσεκ
αλουμινια: τσεκ
ρεταλια κυματοδηγους: τσεκ
καμμενες γκαν diodes: τσεκ
χωνι: τσεκ
αλουμινοταινιες... χμμμ εχω λιγη αλλα θελει πολυ γιατι θα σηκωνει 20 bar.

επειδη δεν εχω καμεραμαν θα ημουν υποχρεος αν μπορουσε ο φιλντισης να μου κανει την τιμη κι εγω για ανταλλαγμα θα του χαρισω ενα χειροποιητο υπερπυκνωτη γραφενιου που εφτιαξα με τα χερακια μου στην κουζινα μου με μια παραδοσιακη συνταγη της γιαγιας μου, και που οταν μαθουν πως ειναι 20 φαραντ θα πεσουν απ τις καρεκλες τους.


btw αν ημουν μαθητης θα ανεβαζα σελιδα απαντηση προς τους τσαρλατανους που παριστανουν τους φυσικους και αποτελουν την ηγεσια αυτης της ενωσης με τιτλο "θελουμε να φυγετε"

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

στα γ...δια πια, παλι μπροστα μου τον εχω...
πρεπει να μενει Σαλαμινα 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

αυτόγραφο πείρες? μην τα ξανά λέμε. πες του ότι έχεις και μια πατέντα στα σκαριά παραγωγής ενεργείας και σκέψου  καμία μπαταρία σε αυγό τίποτα ή τέτοιο.

----------


## nestoras

> στα γ...δια πια, παλι μπροστα μου τον εχω...
> πρεπει να μενει Σαλαμινα



Πες μας τωρα ότι δεν το κανεις επίτηδες επειδή κατα βάθος εισαι θαυμαστής του!

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

Είναι σίγουρα αυτός;
Μήπως τον πραγματικό τον έχουν απαγάγει οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες των μεγάλων δυνάμεων και αυτός που βλέπεις είναι σωσίας του;
Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ πως αλλιώς μπορεί να εξηγηθεί το ότι ακόμα ψάχνουμε για υδρογονάνθρακες

----------


## nick1974

Γαμωτο δε μπορω να κραξω εναν αγνωστο στο ξεκαρφωτο ακομα κι αν ειναι αυτος ο μπετοβλακας.
Και πανω που ηλπηζα μεσα στο καραβακι να βγαλει τιποτα υδρογονα και παπαροσωληνακια να δωσει παρασταση, δυστυχως δεν...






> σκέψου  καμία μπαταρία σε αυγό τίποτα ή τέτοιο.



ξερεις τι ενεργεια εχει το αυγο?
Το ιδιο το θαυμα της γεννησης.
Ξερεις ποση δυναμη εχει το θαυμα της γεννησης? Υπολογιζεται γυρω στα 500W που με μια κεραια γιαγκι τυπου πεγκαλ στα 80000 πιπαχερτζ γινονται 50000000 KW και αν βαλεις και λιγο υδρογονο και το γειωσεις για να φυγουν τα κακα πνευματα  θα μπορουμε με ενα αυγο να ηλεκτροδοτησουμε Ολα τα ιγκλου των εσκιμωων της σιβηριας  (αν τα πω αυτα δημοσια τι θεση παιρνω στην εεφ? )


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Γαμωτο δε μπορω να κραξω εναν αγνωστο στο ξεκαρφωτο ακομα κι αν ειναι αυτος ο μπετοβλακας.
> ξερεις τι ενεργεια εχει το αυγο?



Ο μπετοβλακας πιανει τα 400  οπου ναναι.
Επιμενω οτι σπαταλας ευκαιριες να λυσεις τις αποριες σου ,οπως και τις δικες μου.
Αφου δηλωνει κατοικος περιστεριου στα επισημα εγγραφα-εξωδικα , συναγεται οτι στην
Σαλαμινα ειναι τα ερευνητικα εργαστηρια ,πιθανον στα εγκατα του Ναυσταθμου. 
Αυτον δεν τον εξεδιωξε ακομα ο Γαβρογλου,γιατι εχει μεσον τον βατραχο τον Αποστολακη.
Ολο μεταμορφωσεις.

Για την ενεργεια που περικλειει ενα ωο θα σε γελασω ,πρεπει να τεθει το θεμα στον Παπαδελο,
οπου ειρησθω εν παροδω σε μια προσφατη στοιχομυθια στο φ/β ,τον κατηγγειλα ως τεχνοφοβικο για την
σταση του ,οσον αφορα τις κεραιες της Κινητης , ενω για της σταθερης την εκανε  γαργαρα .
Ιδου το αποσπασμα ,οσον αφορα τα ενεργειακα του εγκεφαλου με την Κβαντομηχανικη πανταχου παρουσα.
Υπ οψιν οτι ο Σωτηρης  αναφερεται στον "Μεσο Νου"  , τωρα ο δικος σου που ξερεις τα πολλα και ο νου σου κατεβαζει,
το βατομετρο πρεπει να το τερματιζει.
"Sotiris Papadelos  Ο  Εγκέφαλος μας καταναλώνει ισχύς 20W και εκτελει περίπλοκες διεργασίες  που οι σύγχρονοι επεξεργαστές θα απαιτούσαν TerraWatt. Η κβαντική του  δομή, μας αρέσει η όχι, επηρρεάζεται από Η/Μ πεδία. Βέβαια έχει την  Ικανότητα της μετάλλαξης, του βιολογικού κβαντικού  αλμάτος όπως το αναφέρει ο Σρέντιγκερ, για να αντιμετωπίσει τις  προκλήσεις του περιβάλλοντος, είτε είναι ραδιενέργεια είτε Η/Μ πεδία  κεραίων. Στην πορεία όμως θα έχουμε επιπτώσεις και θύματα.  Σου θυμίζω  πως το όριο ασφαλείας στις κεραίες είναι 1Α/μ2, που στα 20W εγκεφαλικής  κατανάλωσης είναι σημαντικό νούμερο. Τώρα να συγκρίνεις τις μεμονωμένες  κεραίες  πριν 20 χρόνια με τις εκατοντάδες διάσπαρτες τα τελευταία 10  χρόνια, και τις ισχύς τους που είναι πολλαπλάσιες του παρελθόντος, είναι  λίγο οξύμωρο, βέβαια του επιπέδου από όπου τα αντέγραψες, αλλά δεν  στέκει βρε παιδί μου"

----------


## nick1974

αυτες τις παπαριες γραφει τωρα ο παπαρδελος?
απο που να το ποιασεις και απο που να το χεσεις αυτο το αριστουργημα! σε καθε του προταση εχει δυο προτασεις λαθος!!!
Νταξει με τετοια μαλακια που τον βαραει μεχρι και προεδρος της εεφ γινεται χαλαρα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Ε τώρα που ανακατεύτηκε με την πολιτική, τι πιο εύκολο από το να κάνει άνοιγμα προς το μεγαλύτερο κοινό αυτής της χώρας, τους αμόρφωτους.

Η τεχνοφοβία (το κυνήγι κεραιών κλπ)  είναι σίγουρη συνταγή επιτυχίας.

----------


## nestoras

> "Sotiris Papadelos  Ο  Εγκέφαλος μας καταναλώνει ισχύς 20W και εκτελει περίπλοκες διεργασίες  που οι σύγχρονοι επεξεργαστές θα απαιτούσαν TerraWatt.



Ο δικός του εγκέφαλος λειτουργεί σε Ultra Low Power Mode (*μερικα μW*, ισα ισα για να αποφευγει τα αυτοκίνητα και να περπατά στο πεζοδρόμιο).

----------


## nick1974

> Ο δικός του εγκέφαλος λειτουργεί σε Ultra Low Power Mode (*μερικα μW*, ισα ισα για να αποφευγει τα αυτοκίνητα και να περπατά στο πεζοδρόμιο).



βασικα αν θελουμε να σχολιασουμε το πυροτουβλο του ηλιθιου ας ξεκινησουμε με το οτι η επεξεργαστικη ισχυς δε μετριεται σε watt.
Τωρα να πουμε οτι τα 1000 Mips που εχει υπολογιστει πως ειναι η πληρης επεξεργαστικη ισχυ του ανθρωπινου εγκεφαλου πατηθηκε απ τον pentium 4 γυρω στο 2000 -και ως εκ θαυματος δε χρειαζοταν 7 φουκοσιμα για να λειτουργησει- αυτα ειμαι ψιλα γραμματα για μας τους εβραιομασσωνους.

βεβαια του συγκεκριμενου το μυαλο μπορει να εχει αλλες επεξεργαστικες ισχυς. Μπορει να παιζει και battlafield μεσα στο μυαλο του χωρις χρηση υπολογιστη.
Και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΝΕΙ!!! παπαρδελος ειν αυτος...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Το 70-75% του ανθρώπινου σώματος αποτελείται από νερό. Ξέρεις σε πόσα PetaWatt ζωγραφωενέργειας αντιστοιχεί τόσο νερό;

----------


## nick1974

αν μπορουσε ο ηλιθιος να μας εξηγησει τι ειναι το ΚΒΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΛΜΑ, και που στον πουτσο ο Σρεντιγκερ -που θα κανει σεισμο γυρω απ τον ταφο του απ το πολυ τριξιμο των κοκκαλων του- αναφερει τετοιες παπαριες?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electron

Νίκο και Γιάννη σας συγχαίρω για την υπομονή σας να γράφετε προκειμένου να ανταπαντάτε στα κενά σχόλια και θεωρίες ανθρώπων που τελικά ξεβρακώθηκαν όχι από εδώ, αλλά από την ηχηρή απουσία έργων, επιχειρημάτων και πράξεων. Ότι κι αν γραφτεί πλέον στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ανώφελο αφού η ομάδα του φερόμενου εφευρέτη δεν εφάρμοσε και πως άλλωστε, 3 και πλέον χρόνια από την προβολή της, ΚΑΜΙΑ εξέλιξη.
Συνεπώς μην χαλάτε άλλο φαιά ουσία για τον σχολιασμό του τίποτα.

----------


## nick1974

> Ότι κι αν γραφτεί πλέον στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ανώφελο αφού η ομάδα του φερόμενου εφευρέτη δεν εφάρμοσε και πως άλλωστε, 3 και πλέον χρόνια από την προβολή της, ΚΑΜΙΑ εξέλιξη.
> Συνεπώς μην χαλάτε άλλο φαιά ουσία για τον σχολιασμό του τίποτα.




τα τελευταια μυνηματα βασικα αφορουν τον αλλο γελοιο, το σωτηρη παπαρδελο που ενω δεν ξερει που του παν τα τεσσερα προσπαθει να πεισει τους ηλιθιους οπαδους του πζ οτι ειναι φυσικος ειδικος στην κβαντικη και τωρα πολιτευεται, και προσπαθει να μαζεψει κοινο απο μεσαιωνιστες κατα των κεραιων.
Οσον αφορα τον πζ εκτος απο μενα που οπως δειχνει εχω την ...τιμη να τον εχω γειτονα δε νομιζω οι υπολοιποι να τον ξαναδουν αφου πιστευω πως κι ο ιδιος καταλαβε σε τι πηγε να μπλεξει, γιατι αλλο να κανεις μικροαπατεωνιες ατη δουλεια σου επειδη εισαι κακος επαγγελματιας και δε μπορεις να βγαλεις χρηματα με πιο σωστο τροπο κι αλλο να θες να μπλεκεις με υπουργεια και με ενεργειακες αιρεσεις και να εκτειθεσαι στη δημοσιοτητα  πονταροντας στους δικηγορισκους και δημοσιογραφισκους φιλους σου νομιζοντας πως θα κανεις το μεγαλο κολπο των εκατομμυριων.
Ενα τοσο χοντρο κολπο εαινα σιγουρο οτι εχει καταλαβει κι ο ιδιος οτι δε θα μπορουσε να το διαχειριστει ουτε αυτος ουτε το support team του 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electron

Νίκο όπως και να χει η σιωπή της άλλης πλευράς, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υποδηλώνει απαξίωση στα σχόλια που που έχουν γίνει εδώ εις βάρος της. Αντιθέτως σημαίνει όπως προείπα, απουσία επιχειρημάτων και έργων. Αυτός που έχει το δίκιο με το μέρος του και κατηγορείται, ξέρω ότι θα έτρωγε τα σίδερα για να καταρρίψει τα όσα ενδεχομένως φαιδρά θα του καταλογιζόταν Τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά....θέμα εξαέρωσης. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να πούμε.

----------


## mtzag

> βασικα αν θελουμε να σχολιασουμε το πυροτουβλο του ηλιθιου ας ξεκινησουμε με το οτι η επεξεργαστικη ισχυς δε μετριεται σε watt.
> Τωρα να πουμε οτι τα 1000 Mips που εχει υπολογιστει πως ειναι η πληρης επεξεργαστικη ισχυ του ανθρωπινου εγκεφαλου πατηθηκε απ τον pentium 4 γυρω στο 2000



Αυτο που το βρηκες ?
Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ισχυει αυτο ο ανθρωπινος εγκεφαλος μπορει και λυνει υπολογιστικα προβληματα που δεν μπορει να λυσει κανενας υπολογιστης σημερα.
Τα 1000 Mips απο που προκυπτει αυτο το νουμερο?

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτο που το βρηκες ?
> Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ισχυει αυτο ο ανθρωπινος εγκεφαλος μπορει και λυνει υπολογιστικα προβληματα που δεν μπορει να λυσει κανενας υπολογιστης σημερα.
> Τα 1000 Mips απο που προκυπτει αυτο το νουμερο?



τωρα που το χα διαβασει ουτε και θυμαμαι, ηταν εκεινη την εποχη που βγηκε ο p4 (κανα scientific american η κανα περισκοπιο της επιστημης ισως? τεσπα σε καποιο επιστημονικο περιοδικο το λεγε).
Βασικα ο εγκεφαλος το μονο πλεονεκτημα που εχει ειναι οτι μπορει να διαχειριστει χαοτικα τις πληροφοριες, κατα τ αλλα δεν μπορει να φτασει κανεναν γνωστο υπολογιστη σε επεξεργαστικη ισχυ γι αυτο και φτιαξαμε μηχανες. Για τον ιδιο λογο που φτιαξαμε πενσες γιατι δεν εχουμε στον αντιχειρα τοση δυναμη, κοφτες γιατι δε μπορουμε να κοψουμε καλωδια με τα δοντια, μπολντοζες γιατι δεν ειμαστε σουπερ τυφλοποντικες και αεροπλανα γιατι δεν εχουμε ουτε φτερα ουτε κινητηρες.
Αν ο εγκεφαλος ηταν τοσο παντοδυναμος δε θα χρειαζοταν η αναπτυξη υπολογιστων.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

Οχι αυτο δεν ισχυει ο ανθρωπινος εγκεφαλος εχει μεγαλυτερη επεξεργαστικη ισχυ απο τους σημερινους υπολογιστες.
Κανει πραγματα που δεν μπορουνε να τα κανουνε ουτε υπερυπολογιστες.
Πχ αναλυση-ερμηνεια εικονας-ηχου / νοημοσυνη κτλπ
Οι υπολογιστες σε αυτα ειναι πολυ πισω.. οι υπολογιστες μονο σε μαθηματικες πραξεις ειναι καλοι.

Εχει τελειως αλλη αρχιτεκτονικη απο τους ηλ υπολογιστες και κανει μεγαλο ευρος υπολογισμων δεν κατι τοσο απλο οσο οι υπολογιστες.

----------


## leosedf

Για κάνε μου εξομοιώσεις καιρού η υπολογισμούς για καινούρια φάρμακα κατά του καρκίνου γιατί το pc μου ζορίζεται. Δίνω μέχρι και 1.95 ευρώ.

----------


## nick1974

> Εχει τελειως αλλη αρχιτεκτονικη απο τους ηλ υπολογιστες και κανει μεγαλο ευρος υπολογισμων δεν κατι τοσο απλο οσο οι υπολογιστες.




Εννωειται πως εχει αλλη αρχιτεκτονικη απ τους ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ υπολογιστες. ουτε ο x86 ουτε ο amd64 ουτε η z80 ουτρ καν το snes ουτε τα ppc ουτε κανενα αλλο συστημα δε φτιαχτηκε με βαση την αρχιτεκτονικη του εγκεφαλου, οπως και ολα αυτα (και ολα τα υπολοιπα) εχουν διαφορετικες αρχιτεκτονικες μεταξυ τους.
Μολις διαβαζα ξαναψαχνοντας το οτι αν θελαμε να φτιαξουμε επεξεργαστη με την αρχιτεκτονικη του ανθρωπινου εγκεφαλου πρεπει να εχει παρα πολλους πυρηνες (υπολογιζει κανα δισεκατομμυριο) αλλα σε υπερβολικα χαμηλη συχνοτητα με max τα 100kHz 
Δε λεω οτι δεν ειναι αποδοτικος ο συγκεκριμενος υπολογιστης για αυτο που καλειται να κανει η οτι η αρχιτεκτονικη του ειναι υποδεεστερη και 1000mips που προηλθαν απο εξελιξη κι οχι απο σοβαρη μελλετη σε ενα εργαστηριο δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημα






> Για κάνε μου εξομοιώσεις καιρού η υπολογισμούς για καινούρια φάρμακα κατά του καρκίνου γιατί το pc μου ζορίζεται. Δίνω μέχρι και 1.95 ευρώ.



η αληθεια ειναι πως αν δεν αναλωνε το μεγαλυτερο μερος της επεξεργαστικης του ισχυος σε  "μη λειτουργικες βλακειες" (αναπνοη, παραγωγη ορμονων, πρωτεινων, μεταβολισμο κτλ κτλ κτλ) ισως και να μπορουσε...


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Ιδέες για αξιοποίηση ανενεργών εγκεφάλων: https://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php

Γλιτώνετε και το Alzheimer έτσι  :Smile:

----------


## nepomuk

Με το μπαρδον:Αλλο πραμα η στεγνη-ωμη υπολογιστικη ισχυς και αλλο πραμα το A.I., η ευφυια,η νοημοσυνη
που δεν ειναι μονο το IQ , υπαρχει πχ και η συναισθηματικη.
Καποια στιγμη οι υπολογιστες θα μας ξεπερασουν , για την ωρα ομως βλεπουμε ποσο σκληρο καρυδι αποδεικνυεται η αυτονομη
οδηγηση .Θα παρει μια τλχ δεκαετια ακομη για επιπεδο 4-5 και βλεπουμε .

Για να μην ειμαι τελειως offtopic ,ΠΖ εδω , ισως κατι ετοιμαζει ο μουστακιας σε συνεργασια παντα με το ΠΝ.
Φρεγατες , αντιτορπιλικα και γιατι οχι και υποβρυχια drones.Απο τις οικιακες εφαρμογες -βλεπε σεχδον τσαμπα ρευμα στο σπιτι
με βασικο αναλωσιμο το νερο - φαινεται οτι εχει αποσυρθει ως μη συμφερουσες εμπορικα αλλα και διοτι δεν εδωσε το ΟΚ η CIA,
που μπηκε στο χορο αφου εμαθε τα καθεκαστα απο το PBS.
Τεσπα μεχρι οι υπολογιστες να φτασουν να γραφουν χολυγουντιανα σεναρια ,εχουν να φανε πολλες σμικρυνσεις ακομα , 
κατω απο το 1nm θα δουμε φως.

----------


## nick1974

> Με το μπαρδον:Αλλο πραμα η στεγνη-ωμη υπολογιστικη ισχυς και αλλο πραμα το A.I., η ευφυια,η νοημοσυνη
> που δεν ειναι μονο το IQ , υπαρχει πχ και η συναισθηματικη.



τα συναισθηματα προεκυψαν εξελικτικα απλως για οικονομια σκεψης, κι επειδη ακριβως ο ανθρωπινος εγκεφαλος ειναι γενικα αργος σαν υπολογιστης, κι επειδη ειναι ζωτικης σημασιας το να παιρνονται ΑΜΕΣΑ αποφασεις αν ενα ειδος πρεπει να μπορεσει να επιβιωσει. Ετσι (συμφωνα με τους Γκρειντι Κλαιν και Ντανι Οπενχαιμερ) ο  Μιστερ Σποκ που δεν εχει συναισθηματα κι εχει μπροστα του ενα δρακο πρεπει να τον εξετασει για να δει αν ειναι καλος δρακος η οχι, με αποτελεσμα ο δρακος να τον φαει, ενω ο Γηινος που ειναι μαζι του απλα με το που βλεπει το δρακο τρεπεται σε φυγη χωρις να χρειαστει να χρησιμοποιησει σκεψη κι ετσι σωζεται.






> Καποια στιγμη οι υπολογιστες θα μας ξεπερασουν , για την ωρα ομως βλεπουμε ποσο σκληρο καρυδι αποδεικνυεται η αυτονομη
> οδηγηση .Θα παρει μια τλχ δεκαετια ακομη για επιπεδο 4-5 και βλεπουμε .



Η αυτονομη οδηγηση θα επρεπε να ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως ηδη στη ζωη μας, και δεν πιστευω πως υπαρχει κανενα απολυτως τεχνικο προβλημα.
Το θεμα τιθεται απο τους οπαδους της τεχνοηθικης οπου βαζουν εμποδια αναζητωντας φιλοσοφικα ζητηματα (οπως πχ αν μια μηχανη τρεχει και βρεθουν δυο ανθρωποι στο δρομο της και δεν μπορει να αποφυγει τον ενα απ τους δυο με ποια κριτηρια θα αποφασισει ποιον απ τους δυο θα πατησει), που κατα τη γνωμη μου τετοια ζητηματα εχουν υπερεκτιμηθει, αφου ΟΥΤΕ ο ανθρωπος σε τετοιους χρονους οντως αποφασιζει, η τουλαχιστο ο μεσος ανθρωπος. Βεβαια θα συμφωνισω οτι σε τετοιες καταστασεις ισως δε χρειαζεται να σκεφτει αφου λειτουργουν τα περιβοητα συναισθηματα που λεγαμε (αν πχ εχεις να επιλεξεις αναμεσα σε μια μ....ρα και σε ενα ψιλομπαζακι εννωειται θα παρεις αμεσα συναισθηματικη αποφαση χωρις να σκεφτεις, θα ηταν ομως τελικα η σωστοτερη αποφαση η μολις για να σωσεις μια ηλιθια σκοτωσες μια ερευνητη πανω στη θεραπεια του καρκινου? οποτε για μενα αυτο το δηθεν ηθικο διλημα των τεχνοφοβικων δεν υφισταται καν, και στην τελικη αν θελουν τοσο πολυ να προστατευσουν τους πεζους αςε φτιαξουν ξεχωριστα δικτυα για την κυκλοφορια αυτοκινητων)





> Τεσπα μεχρι οι υπολογιστες να φτασουν να γραφουν χολυγουντιανα σεναρια ,εχουν να φανε πολλες σμικρυνσεις ακομα , 
> κατω απο το 1nm θα δουμε φως.



με το πυρητιο και την amd64 αρχιτεκτονικη δε θα δουμε τετοιο φως.

----------


## IRF

> Η αυτονομη οδηγηση θα επρεπε να ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως ηδη στη ζωη μας,  και δεν πιστευω πως υπαρχει κανενα απολυτως τεχνικο προβλημα.



Σκέψου  τι γίνεται από τότε που έβαλαν στα πλοία αυτόματο και στα αεροπλάνα;  μπορούν να δουλέψουν χωρίς άνθρωπο;Αρκεί να κοιμούνται όλοι στη γέφυρα  ενός πλοίου και τα αποτελέσματα:
https://www.maritime-executive.com/a...d-to-grounding
Το ίδιο είναι και τα τρένα, γιατί δεν είναι απολύτως αυτόνομα χωρίς άνθρωπο; που είναι και πιο εύκολα.
Πάντα  υπάρχει ο απρόβλεπτος παράγοντας που δεν θα ανταποκριθεί σωστά το  κομπιούτερ. Π.χ βυτιοφόρο όχημα είχε διαρροή πετρελαίου όσοι κατανόησαν  τι έγινε γιατί είδαν τους πολύ μπροστινούς να τσακίζονται γλύτωσαν  αλλάζοντας λωρίδα και μπαίνοντας στα χωράφια,οι άλλοι ούτε abs ούτε  τίποτα.
Γυναίκα παραβιάζει στοπ από στενό και  περνά ανάμεσα σε δυο  ταξιτζήδες που κινούνται αντίθετα σε διπλής κατεύθυνσης δρόμο και έχουν  απόσταση 10 μέτρα.Τη μυρίστηκαν και οι δύο και σταμάτησαν στο  μέτρο.Τελικά είναι οι πιο απρόβλεπτες, τι άκουσε από τους ταξιτζήδες δεν  λέγεται.

----------


## nick1974

εεεε... μα τα τρενα ΕΙΝΑΙ αυτονομα χωρις ανθρωπο...
σχεδον παντου

οσο για τα υπολοιπα... καλυτερα να ανοιγαμε σχετικο θεμα, παντως ΔΕΝ εχει να κανει με τεχνικα θεματα. 

οσον αφορα το ατυχημα ειναι γελοιο να θετεις ως παραδειγμα ενα πλοιο που φτιαχτηκε για να υπαρχουν βαρδιες.
τα υπολοιπα 22 ιταλικα που δοκιμαστηκαν χωρις πληρωμα (σε ενα απ αυτα εχω κανει καποιες δουλειες) και τα πιλοτικα της ρολς ρους και της mitsubishi που ειναι φτιαγμενα για να μην τα χειριζεται ανθρωπος τι προβλημα εχουν?
το θεμα ειμαι καθαρα οικονομικο και ως προς την κατασκευη αλλα και ως προς τις επιπτωσεις ατην οικονομια, (για τα αεροπλανα εχω πληροφορια οτι ειναι θεμα ψυχολογιας επιβατων) αλλα επειδη ξεφευγουμε κι ειναι κριμα να πεσουν πληροφοριες και να θαφτουν μεσα στο ζωγραφοθεμα αν σε ενδιαφερει ανοιξε σχετικο θεμα.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dragonborn

Φακός που λειτουργεί με νερό: https://www.h2onlybattery.gr/home/

----------


## leosedf

> Φακός που λειτουργεί με νερό: https://www.h2onlybattery.gr/home/



Και? Δεν είναι καινούριο και μάλιστα έχει και πιο φτηνά https://www.hydralight.com/
Απλά είναι μάπα.

----------


## kioan

> Φακός που λειτουργεί με νερό: https://www.h2onlybattery.gr/home/



Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για τον συγκεκριμένο φακό:




Σύμφωνα με τους ισχυρισμούς στο site, η μπαταρία μπορεί να τροφοδοτεί τον (προφανώς LED) φακό 60 ώρες συνεχόμενα με ένα βρέξιμο και συνολικά για 350 ώρες.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι, μια μπαταρία είναι, πουθενά δεν ισχυρίστηκε ότι παράγει ενέργεια από το τίποτα η έχει μικροκυμματικούς ταλαντωτές η κλπ κλπ κλπ.

----------


## nick1974

τι σχεση εχουν οι κυψελες με τις ηλιθιοτητες του πζ?
η LG ειχε πει εδω και 10 χρονια οτι θα εφοδιαζε τα κινητα της με κυψελες καυσιμου που να τα φορτιζεις απλα βαζοντας τους νερο, ομως τελικα δεν το εκανε (δε ξερω για ποιο λογο. προφανως οικονομικο)







> Ναι, μια μπαταρία είναι, πουθενά δεν ισχυρίστηκε ότι παράγει ενέργεια από το τίποτα η έχει μικροκυμματικούς ταλαντωτές η κλπ κλπ κλπ.



δε ξερουν απ αυτα.
Αν βαζαν και υψισυχνα σωληνακια και αλουμινοταινιες θα ειχε και rgb


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κώστας Πινέλος

Υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα να συζητήσει κανείς με τίτλο Νερό και RF ή νερό και laser και θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Διάβασα λίγο όσα έχουν γραφεί.  Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αφιερώνει κανένας παραπάνω χρόνο σε κάτι τόσο ασαφές και μη ελέγξιμο, όπως η συσκευή του κ.Ζωγράφου. Είναι προφανές πως η συσκευή Ζωγράφου δεν μπορούσε να σταθεί πουθενά. Πρόκειται για συρραφή πατεντών άλλων που δεν στάθηκαν δυνατές στο πέρασμα του χρόνου. Κάτι άλλο έπαιζε.

1. Το Ελληνικό γραφείο πατεντών κάνει κακή δουλειά. Πράγματι δεν μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει αν μια εφεύρεση λειτουργεί. ΑΛΛΑ δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να δώσει πατέντα σε κάτι τόσο ασαφές, γιατί αν αύριο κάποιος κάνει κάτι να δουλέψει που να μοιάζει με τη συσκευή Ζωγράφου, αυτοί οι τύποι με τους οποίους γελάτε, θα βγούν και θα πούν ότι το βρήκαν πρώτοι και εδώ είναι Ελλάδα. Η Ελλάδα είναι μέλος και της ΕΕ. Η πατέντα Ζωγράφου ανοίγει μελλοντικά πόρτες σε όσους έχουν την εύκολα παρμένη πατέντα Ζωγράφου στη κατοχή τους.

2. Κανένας απο τους παρόντες στις εκπομπές του Τριανταφυλλόπουλου δεν είχαν σχέση με τεχνολογία υλικών και RF π.χ. Κατσαρός, Θεοφίλου, Παπαμαρινόπουλος, Θεοδοσίου, ένας άλλος που μίλαγε απο τα Γιάννενα ειδικός σε στερεά κατάσταση (ο Φιλντίσης ήταν για λύπηση). Ακουσα και τον Πρώην Πρόεδρο του Δημόκριτου κ.Νιάρχο (με τα μώβ) να μιλάει για "broadband" στο 16ο Συνέδριο της Ντροπής. Δεν ξέρει αυτός απο αυτά και το λέω γιατί τον ξέρω. Πέραν αυτού του γεγονότος υπάρχει και το θέμα που λέγεται επιστημονική δεοντολογία, που κανένας δεν είδε σωστά απο τους προηγούμενος. Δεν τρέχεις σε εκπομπές για να σου λένε τρίχες και να κουνάς το κεφάλι. Να μη πας.

3. Θυμάμαι μερικές εβδομάδες πρίν είχα μια συζήτηση με κάποιον για το αν μπορεί να παραχθεί ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα ή υδρογόνο απο νερό. Κάπως διέρρευσε το θέμα και έσκασε αυτό που είδατε στις τηλεοράσεις. Ετρεχαν και τρέχουν ακόμη να προλάβουν. Να πιάσουν τις γωνίες. Εϊναι πολύ αργά όμως. 

4. Δεν είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο βέβαια. Πολύς κόσμος απο τους ΠΖ ήλθαν σε επαφή μαζί μου για συνεργασία. Δεν είχαν τα standards. Αυτά που ανακαλύψατε αρκετοί εδώ μέσα σε πληρότητα άποψης για το θέμα τόσα χρόνια μετά, τα ήξερα απο τότε...

5. Στους ΠΖ άλοι απο τη κολυμβήθρα του Σιλωάμ είναι και το επίπεδο τους ήταν και είναι το ίδιο. Ούζα. Μόνο για ούζα.

6. Θα πρέπει να μάθουν όλοι να προσέχουν που δεν πρέπει να πηγαίνουν για ειδήσεις. Εχουμε το θέμα Σώρρα, το θέμα Τράπεζα της Ανατολής (Καρυώτης και Λυγερός), το θέμα ΑΟΖ, το άλλο καραγκιοζηλίκι με το νανογιλέκο κοκ Ολα fake news και όλα απο τη zougla και τον makis.7.

7. Η συζήτηση για τη συσκευή ΑΥΤΉ δεν έχει νόημα. Οταν μιλάς για αυτή θα δίνεις πληροφορίες χωρίς να έχεις αντίκρυσμα. Δεν έχει νόημα αυτό.

7+. Ο Ζωγράφος έπαιξε το ρόλο του λαγού. Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως και ο Καμμένος στο κόλπο ήταν. Τώρα το θέαμα επανήλθε μέσω facebook. 

Αυτά δεν περνάνε έξω. Μόνο στις Μπανανίες και με "Θανάσουλες".

----------


## FreeEnergy

Εδώ και καιρό αποφάσισα να σταματήσω να ασχολούμε με την βλακεία Ζωγράφου γιατί απλά και οι υποστηρικτές οι ίδιοι έχουν σταματήσει να ασχολούνται. Το forum εδώ όμως το διαβάζω ανελλιπώς γιατί μου αρέσουν τα ηελκτρονικά και σαν άσχετος αρχάριος που είμαι διαβάζω προσπαθώντας να μάθω οτιδήποτε μπορώ. Σε αυτό το νήμα έχω φυσικά ενεργοποιημένες τις ειδοποιήσεις και "τρέχω" ( κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά ) να διαβάσω όταν βλέπω πως κάτι καινούργιο αναρτήθηκε. Μέχρι τώρα διάβαζα τα... γνωστά και χαμογελώντας περνούσα σε πιο ενδιαφέροντα θέματα, όπως παραδείγματος χάρη τα κυκλώματα στο https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=276 τα οποία αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά που τα βλέπω παλεύω να... μάθω.
Σήμερα όμως διάβασα κάτι ...ξεχωριστό!
Η ανάρτηση του κυρίου Κώστα Πινέλου ήταν ...διαφορετική!      Επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά με το θέμα θα μου επιτρέψει ο συνονόματος ( Κώστας κι εγώ γαρ! ) να διευκρινήσω μερικά πράγματα. Ας τα πάρουμε με την σειρά:





> Υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα να συζητήσει κανείς  με τίτλο Νερό και RF ή νερό και laser και θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον.  Διάβασα λίγο όσα έχουν γραφεί.  Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αφιερώνει  κανένας παραπάνω χρόνο σε κάτι τόσο ασαφές και μη ελέγξιμο, όπως η  συσκευή του κ.Ζωγράφου. *Είναι προφανές πως η συσκευή Ζωγράφου δεν  μπορούσε να σταθεί πουθενά. Πρόκειται για συρραφή πατεντών άλλων που δεν  στάθηκαν δυνατές στο πέρασμα του χρόνου. Κάτι άλλο έπαιζε.*



Δεν υπήρξε - δεν υπάρχει - δεν θα υπάρξει "συσκευή κ.Ζωγράφου". Δεν είναι κατ' αρχήν κύριος. Ένας απλοϊκός απατεωνίσκος είναι. Η υποτιθέμενη συσκευή του δεν είναι καν "συρραφή πατεντών άλλων". Είναι μια χοντροκομένη απάτη με κρυμένες μπαταρίες και ένα ινβέρτερ.





> 1. Το Ελληνικό γραφείο πατεντών κάνει κακή δουλειά. Πράγματι δεν μπορεί  να επιβεβαιώσει αν μια εφεύρεση λειτουργεί. ΑΛΛΑ δεν μπορεί και δεν  πρέπει να δώσει πατέντα σε κάτι τόσο ασαφές, γιατί αν αύριο κάποιος  κάνει κάτι να δουλέψει που να μοιάζει με τη συσκευή Ζωγράφου, αυτοί οι  τύποι με τους οποίους γελάτε, θα βγούν και θα πούν ότι το βρήκαν πρώτοι  και εδώ είναι Ελλάδα. Η Ελλάδα είναι μέλος και της ΕΕ. Η πατέντα  Ζωγράφου ανοίγει μελλοντικά πόρτες σε όσους έχουν την εύκολα παρμένη  πατέντα Ζωγράφου στη κατοχή τους.



Αυτό τώρα από πού να το πιάσουμε; Ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή... Επειδή σας βρίσκω διαβασμένο για το Ο.Β.Ι.*1*, "*Πράγματι δεν μπορεί  να επιβεβαιώσει αν μια εφεύρεση λειτουργεί.*", το χαλάτε αμέσως μετά γράφοντας πιο κάτω: "*...Η πατέντα  Ζωγράφου ανοίγει μελλοντικά πόρτες σε όσους έχουν την εύκολα παρμένη  πατέντα Ζωγράφου στη κατοχή τους.*" Συγγνώμη αν θα σας χαλάσω το σκεπτικό αλλά ...πατέντα Ζωγράφου *ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ* ( έτσι με κεφαλαία και τονισμένα! ). Άρα κανείς και ποτέ δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλευτεί τίποτα απολύτως. Τι είναι το χαρτί που περιφέρει; Μια δήλωση ενός οργανισμού ότι η ( υποτιθέμενη ) συσκευή δεν είναι πρωτότυπη τεχνολογία ( ναι το λέει αυτό ο Ο.Β.Ι. δεν έχετε παρά να διαβάσετε τα σχετικά έγγραφα ) αλλά στηρίζεται σε 3 παλιότερες ...πατέντες. Ναι ο Ο.Β.Ι. δεν έχει τα μέσα να κάνει επιστημονικό έλεγχο. Αυτό μόνο. Δεν υπάρχει μέλλον. Ο Ο.Β.Ι. κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά του. Το θέμα είναι το πώς παρουσιάζουν τα σχετικά έγγραφα οι υποστηρικτές του απατεωνίσκου ηλεκτρολόγου ( διάβαζε: Ζωγράφος ). Και εσείς κύριε Κώστα, χωρίς να το θέλετε νομίζω, τον ...υποστηρίζετε! Τι μέλλον να έχει μια ξεκάθαρη απάτη; Το χαρτί της πατέντας δεν είναι επιστημονική απόδειξη! Τελεία και παύλα! Αν κάποτε στο μέλλον βρεθεί κάποια παρόμοια τεχνολογία θα είναι πρωτότυπη εφεύρεση. Τώρα είναι μυθοπλασία στο μυαλό τυχαίων απατεώνων. Δείτε κι αλλιώς. Ο Ιούλιος Βέρν έγραψε για τα υποβρύχια ( 20.000 λεύγες κάτω από την θάλασσα ) πολύ πριν εφευρεθούν! Δεν είναι όμως ο ...εφευρέτης τους ασχέτως κι αν τα έχουμε σήμερα!





> 3. Θυμάμαι μερικές εβδομάδες πρίν είχα μια συζήτηση με κάποιον για το αν  μπορεί να παραχθεί ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα ή υδρογόνο απο νερό. Κάπως διέρρευσε  το θέμα και έσκασε αυτό που είδατε στις τηλεοράσεις. Ετρεχαν και  τρέχουν ακόμη να προλάβουν. Να πιάσουν τις γωνίες. Εϊναι πολύ αργά όμως.



Επειδή δεν παρακολουθώ την Ελληνική τηλεόραση θα μπορούσατε σας παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσετε τι ακριβώς εννοείτε εδώ; Τι "*...έσκασε στις τηλεοράσεις*" ; Με ποιόν - ποιάν είχατε τέτοια συζήτηση για αυτό το θέμα; Θα μπορούσατε να μοιραστείτε μαζί μας μερικές λεπτομέριες; Ακόμη κι αν είναι δύσκολη και σκληρή Φυσική δοκιμάστε μας! Υπάρχουν μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι εδώ που σίγουρα θα εκτιμήσουν την σοβαρότητα της κουβέντα σας!





> 4. Δεν είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο βέβαια. Πολύς κόσμος απο τους ΠΖ ήλθαν σε  επαφή μαζί μου για συνεργασία. Δεν είχαν τα standards. Αυτά που  ανακαλύψατε αρκετοί εδώ μέσα σε πληρότητα άποψης για το θέμα τόσα χρόνια  μετά, τα ήξερα απο τότε...



Και εδώ παρακαλώ θα θέλαμε μερικές πληροφορίες παραπάνω. Ποιός είναι ο τομέας της ειδικότητάς σας; Γιατί ήρθαν σε επαφή μαζί σας για συνεργασία; Ποιά είναι τα ...standards που πρέπει να έχει κάποιος για να συνεργαστεί μαζί σας; Τι ξέρατε από την αρχή; Ότι είναι απάτη το ήξερε και η κουτσή Μαρία ( τρόπος του λέγειν για να μην ακουστεί ρατσιστικό για όλες τις Μαρίες του κόσμου με κινητικά προβλήματα... )!

*Αντί επιλόγου*

Μια και είχατε την καλοσύνη να γράψετε την ανάρτηση για την απάτη Ζωγράφου θα θέλατε παρακαλώ να απαντήσετε και στις απορίες μου; Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

*1* Ο.Β.Ι. Οργανισμός Βιομηχανικής Προστασίας. Ο οργανισμός που παρέχει διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνιών στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Κώστας Πινέλος

Αγαπητέ Κώστα

Παρακολουθώ τις "καινοτομίες" στην Ελλάδα απο  χόμπυ. Είναι πολλά τα "σχέδια" που γίνονται. Ελλάδα είναι. Ολοι είμαστε  ίσοι ΚΑΙ μας κυβερνάνε οι γύφτοι.

Η πατέντα Ζωγράφου έχει νούμερο  GR 20120100234. Mέθοδος και συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης υδατος και παραγωγής  υδρογόνου ως καυσίμου με χρήση συνδιασμού συχνοτήτων. Σε αυτη τη πατέντα είδα απο TOTE ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποεί ΑL ή ΜG. Θα έλεγα πολλά αλλά η τεχνολογία δεν είναι κάτι που μοιράζεται στο διαδίκτυο. Δεν είμαι στο γνωστικό επίπεδο αυτών που κυκλοφορούν στα ΜΜΕ και γενικώς. Δεν λένε κάτι. Ειναι δυνατόν για τις Σκουριές να μη υπάρχει επιστημονικό team στην Ελλάδα να ανιχνεύσει το κυάνιο στις πέτρες; 

Οτι είπα ισχύει για τον Ο.Β.Ι. Απλά δεν μπορούν κάποια θέματα να βγούν δημόσια προς το παρόν (δεν θα κάνουμε κουτσομπολιό). Δεν έχει και νόημα. Οπως κατάλαβες έβαλα κάποια άλλα θέματα. Και πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ζουμί σε αυτό. Θα μου επιτρέψεις να παίξω με τους κανόνες μου όπως κάνουν και αυτοί.  Δεν υπάρχει θέμα αν στα χαλάω. Την άποψη μου λέω και όλοι κρινόμαστε. 

Θυμάσαι το νανογιλέκο στη Ζούγκλα; Ο Χουλιάρας ο καημένος καθόταν σαν πελαργός και τον τράβαγε ο άλλος να πέσει κάτω. Μπροστά και ο τότε πρύτανης του ΕΜΠ, ο Σιμόπουλος που δεν ήξερε τι είναι νανουλικό! To νανογιλέκο θα μπορούσε να είχε κάποιες ιδιότητες αλλά όχι αυτές για  τις οποίες το διαφήμιζαν. Μπορώ να το πώ αυτό. Οι άλλοι που ρώταγαν δεν  έπρεπε να μίλαγαν γιατί δεν ήταν ειδικότητα τους. Μπούρδες έλεγαν.

Μιλάμε για χάος. Και εσυ μου ζητάς να μιλήσω σοβαρά; Το φορουμ μου είναι συμπαθές πάντως.

Γενικά η Ζούγκλα όλο τρίχες βγάζει. Την μια τη Τράπεζα της Ανατολής  (Καρυώτης και Λυγερός), την άλλη το Σώρρα, την άλλη το νανογιλέκο, την  άλλη τη συσκευή Ζωγράφου, την άλλη τις προφητείες Βαρώτσου. ΟΛΟ ΤΖΟΥΦΙΕΣ. Να δούμε τι άλλο θα μας πεί!!! Ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος έχει ξεφτυλίσει όλους τους καθηγητές των ΑΕΙ.  Καταγεγραμμένα!!!!!!!! Τους έχει κάνει να λενε βλακείες.

Δεν κάνει για ψαρράς ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος. Είναι ψάρακας ο ίδιος. Η Ελλάδα είναι μόνο για Νανόπουλο, σωματίδιο του Θεού και σκουληκώτρυπες. Βάλε και λίγο απο Παίσιο και Μπαμπινιώτη.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Θα αντιπαρέλθω την πολιτική ακροβασία, "*...Ολοι είμαστε  ίσοι ΚΑΙ μας κυβερνάνε οι γύφτοι.*" την μη εμπιστοσύνη στην επιστημονικότητα του παρόντος forum, "*...Μιλάμε για χάος. Και εσυ μου ζητάς να μιλήσω σοβαρά; Το φορουμ μου είναι συμπαθές πάντως.*" ( θα επανέλθω σε αυτό όμως στο τέλος! ) για να σχολιάσω το απίστευτα αντι-επιστημονικό, "*...Θα έλεγα πολλά αλλά η τεχνολογία δεν είναι κάτι που μοιράζεται στο διαδίκτυο.*" Αυτό μου θυμίζει έντονα το "Όνομα του ρόδου" του Ουμπέρτο Εκο ( επίτηδες δεν έβαλα τόνο σε αυτό, άλλοι το λένε Έκο, άλλοι Εκό και δεν έχω ακούσει τον ίδιο τον συγγραφέα να το λέει έτσι το αφήνω άτονο ). Η γνώση είναι επικίνδυνη και πρέπει να μένει μακριά από τα μάτια και τα μυαλά του ...απλού κοσμάκη.
Ήρθες λοιπόν σε ένα forum αναφέροντας εμέσως πλην σαφώς ότι είσαι "γνώστης", σε ένα forum όμως που σου είναι "...συμπαθές" και δεν μπορείς να "...μιλήσεις σοβαρά"; Ήρθες να γράψεις τι; Για τα ...νανογιλέκα; Για τον Τριανταφυλλόπουλο; Για την ταμπακιέρα; Για την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση; Για τον απατεώνα ηλεκτρολόγο Ζωγράφο; Για μια ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ κουβέντα επιτέλους; 'Ηρθαν κι άλλοι κι άρχισαν να γράφουν λεκτικές αερολογίες και επιστημονικά ανακριβείς ακροβατισμούς ( διάβασε όλες τις αναρτήσεις του κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή George Pap, τις χαζομαρούλες άλλα λόγια να αγαπιώμαστε του nepomuk και τις κβαντομηχανικές σαχλαμάρες του "λαμπρού νέου" - όχι δικά μου λόγια - Γεωργίου Παπαδέλου ). Έχεις να προσθέσεις κάτι στον επιστημονικό διάλογο; Ή θα μείνουμε στο συνομοσιολογικό, "*...Απλά δεν μπορούν κάποια θέματα να βγούν δημόσια προς το παρόν (θα γίνει μεγάλο μπέρδεμα).*"
Δεν θέλουμε να διαβάσουμε άλλες βλακείες περί ..εθνικής άμυνας και για ..καρκινικά κύτταρα. Δεν θέλουμε άλλες ασυναρτησίες για Καμμένο και μυστικές βάσεις σε ναυστάθμους. Εγώ προσωπικά θα ήθελα επιτέλους έναν ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ με όποιον θέλει να τον κάνουμε. Για την απάτη με την παραγωγή υδρογόνου με χρήση ηψηλών συχνοτήτων. Να τα βάλουμε κάτω ένα ένα και να τα συζητήσουμε ήρεμα κι ωραία... Αντ' αυτού τι διαβάζω; Ρετρό Τριανταφυλλοπουλικές χαζομάρες αλά νανογιλέκα και ντροπή στον Ο.Β.Ι. γιατι ...κάνει την δουλειά του;
Εμμμ.... Ευχαριστώ αλλά είναι παντελώς άσχετα με το θέμα.
Να σχολιάσω λιγάκι κι αυτό που έγραψες για το ότι δεν μπορείς ( δεν θέλεις; ) να μιλήσεις σοβαρά σε ένα forum που απλά βρίσκεις συμπαθές. Τι στο καλό κάνεις τότε εδώ; Προφανώς εύκολα καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι αφού το παραδέχεσαι τόσο καθαρά ήρθες για ...πλάκα;

----------


## George Pap

Κώστας Πινέλος!
Χα χα χα.
Είσαι φοβερός, ρε ψυχάκια.

----------


## nepomuk

Γεια σου ρε George Pap , χαιρετιζω την επανεμφανιση σου και ας με αποκαλεις και μενα ψυχακια συγχεοντας με (σκοπιμα ;  ) με τον δοκτωρα
FreeEnergy.Εινα γεγονος οτι μας ελειψες ,γενικα απουσιασες απο το προσκηνιο γιατι δεν υπαρχει δραστηριοτητα και εξελιξεις
απο την πλευρα ΠΖ .
Εδω ο χωρος ειναι ελευθερος και ο κ Πινελος , ζωγραφισε τα καθεκαστα με τα δικα του χρωματα.
Με την ευκαιρια θαθελα ο Κωστας Πινελος να σχολιασει τον χαρακτηρισμο Αλχημιστης που εχω αποδωσει εξ αρχης στο
φαινομενο ΠΖ , διοτι προς το παρον εμφανης απατη δεν υπαρχει , ενω και το απατεωνισκος ειναι κατινια απο πλευρας
δοκτωρα ,ενδεχομενως απο φθονο διοτι εκεινος στο ερευνητικο πεδιο δεν εχει να παρουσιασει τιποτα , ακομα και μουφα.
Κυριε Χημικε Μηχανικε με μεντωρα νομπελιστα  και ταξιτζη 6 χρονια στο Μοναχο για να μην ξεχνιομστε ,τωρα που σε ξαναβρηκαμε
ευκαιρο να μη σε χασουμε.

----------


## makocer

@Κωστας Πινελος (καποια συγγενεια με την Μαρθα Βουρτση?)
ηρθε ο τρισμεγιστος επιστημονας με την μυστικη ανακαλυψη και τις γνωσεις Αλμπερτ Χ2 να μας 'πει 2 πραματακια' εδω , στους συμφορουμιους ηλεκτρονικους νεαντερταλιους για τον ΠΖ
ειμαστε πτωχοι (τω πνευματι?) πλην τιμιοι και συμπαθεις!
γιατι χαραμιζεις τον πολυτιμο χρονο σου να εγγραφεις στο φορουμ αφου δεν ειναι του επιπεδου σου? (και μαλιστα σ ενα τρισαθλιο νημα που θα επρεπε να εχει κλεισει εδω και καιρο)

@FreeEnergy 
καλα το ξεκινησες! ταυτιστηκα μαζι σου! γιατι >"Εδώ και καιρό αποφάσισα να σταματήσω να ασχολούμε με την βλακεία  Ζωγράφου γιατί απλά και οι υποστηρικτές οι ίδιοι έχουν σταματήσει να  ασχολούνται. Το forum εδώ όμως το διαβάζω ανελλιπώς γιατί μου αρέσουν τα  ηελκτρονικά και σαν άσχετος αρχάριος που είμαι διαβάζω προσπαθώντας να  μάθω οτιδήποτε μπορώ. "

αλλα αμεσως μετα μου το χαλασες > "Σε αυτό το νήμα έχω φυσικά ενεργοποιημένες τις ειδοποιήσεις και "τρέχω" (  κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά ) να διαβάσω όταν βλέπω πως κάτι καινούργιο  αναρτήθηκε."
Γιατι? τι ακριβως προσφερει στην κοινοτητα? οι απαντησεις εχουν δωθει και οποιος εξυπνος προσπαθησει να πεταξει την λμααικα του ,υπαρχουν ατομα με το σχετικο τεχνολογικο/επιστημονικο υποβαθρο να τους απαντησουν ή να τους θεσουν τετοιες ερωτησεις που τους ξεσκεπαζουν...

τελικα το πιο σωστο που εγραψες ηταν αυτο > "και χαμογελώντας περνούσα σε πιο ενδιαφέροντα θέματα, όπως παραδείγματος χάρη τα κυκλώματα στο https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=276 τα οποία αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά που τα βλέπω παλεύω να... μάθω."
και καλο θα ηταν μελη σαν εσενα ΚΑΙ εμενα να μεινουμε σ αυτον τον δρομο....γιατι τα υπολοιπα μου θυμιζουν ...nepomuk

PS. ο πινελος φυσικα και δεν θα αναφερει τπτ για την εφευρεση του γιατι ...δεν εχει τις απαντησεις
PS2 ο makocer εχει 1 κιτρινη καρτα γιατι 'προσθεσε' κι αυτος ενα λιθαρακι στο γελοιο θεμα και θα με κανω αναφορα!...παω τωρα να διαβασω για τον νομο του Ωμ...

----------


## nick1974

Κωστας *ΠΙΝΕΛΟΣ?* 
περιοχη *ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ?
*
ασε τους γριφους ρε μαστορα, τι ακριβως προσπαθεις να περασεις κατω απο τις  λεξεις?
Αν εχεις να πεις κατι πες το χωρις quiz διαφορετικα κατσε κι απολαυσε το φορουμ αφου λες οτι σου ειναι και συμπαθες και μην προσπαθεις να περασεις υποτειθεμενα "υποσεινηδειτα μυνηματα" γιατι ειναι απλα μουφα και δεν ποιανουν (μονο οι χριστιανοι στα 80s πιστευαν αυτες  τις μαλακιες οταν κραζαν το Metal οτι περναει τετοια... ...εχμμμ οκ... και γιναμε ολοι σατανιστες...  :hahahha: )

Τι προσπαθησες να περασεις αραγε? οτι υπαρχει εφευρεση αλλα ειναι mix πατεντων? ΑΡΧ.... ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ και ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ το ξερουν ΟΛΟΙ (τα μελη τουλαχιστο. Κατι λαμπροι νεοι, και κατι ταξιτζηδες χημικοι και αλλοι κομμητες φελοι ειναι αλλο θεμα)
Καποιο πολιτικο μυνημα κατα του καμμενου? ναι κι εγω τον σιχαινομαι, αλλα το γκεμπελισμο και τους γκεμπελισκους τους σιχαινομαι περισσοτερο.
Κατι αλλο? χμμμμ... οτι κι αν ηταν εμεινε στα αζητητα






> διοτι προς το παρον εμφανης απατη δεν υπαρχει , ενω και το απατεωνισκος ειναι κατινια απο πλευρας
> δοκτωρα



εχμμμ... βαρυ εγκεφαλικο? ανευρισμα στον εγκεφαλο? χτυπημα στο κεφαλι? η τιποτε απ ολα αυτα απλα το χεις απο γενησιμιου σου?





> Γιατι? τι ακριβως προσφερει στην κοινοτητα?



γιατι εχει πλακα ισως? (κι οι παρατρεχαμενοι του πζ που ερχονται σαν κομμητες εχουν ακομα πιο πλακα... Μακραν ο καλυτερος για μενα ο "λαμπρος νεος"  :Lol: )



*κορυφαιος διαλογος παντως το:
*




> 4. Δεν είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο βέβαια. Πολύς κόσμος απο τους ΠΖ ήλθαν σε επαφή μαζί μου για συνεργασία.







> Και εδώ παρακαλώ θα θέλαμε μερικές πληροφορίες παραπάνω. Ποιός είναι ο τομέας της ειδικότητάς σας; Γιατί ήρθαν σε επαφή μαζί σας για συνεργασία;







> Παρακολουθώ τις "καινοτομίες" στην Ελλάδα απο χόμπυ.



Γιουπι για για γιουπι γιουπι γιααααα
Δηλαδη αν ειχες χομπυ τη συλλογη στοιχειων για serial killers (ναι ειναι κι αυτο ενα χομπυ, και δε το χουν και λιγοι) να υποθεσω οτι θα σε πλευριζε ο καθε ενας που θελει να σκοτωσει την πεθερα του για να συνεργαστειτε?  :hahahha: 

Κι εγω παρακολουθω Επιστημονικη φαντασια αλλα δεν ηρθε η ΝΑΣΑ να μου ζητησει να συνεργαστουμε για κανενα διαστημοπλοιο... Κριμα γιατι ειχα κατι σε Death Star στο μυαλο μου  :hahahha:

----------

nestoras (07-05-19)

----------


## Κώστας Πινέλος

Καταρχη πρέπει να μάθετε να κάνετε συζήτηση και όχι προσωπικές επιθέσεις.
Untitled.jpg 
Αυτη είναι η πατέντα Ζωγράφου κατα τη γνώμη μου. Στο ΟΒΙ δεν το κατάλαβαν; Ενυδρείο είχε φτειάξει ο άνθρωπος. 
Και καλα αυτοί. Οι άλλοι οι ερευνητές του Δημόκριτου (τους ξέρω και προσωπικά και πόσο "καλοί" είναι) δεν το κατάλαβαν; 
Για συμπαράσταση πήγαν στην εκπομπή ή για να δικαιολογήσουν την ανυπαρξία του OBI και το λόγο για τον οποίο φτειάχτηκε η  πατέντα;
Αυτό βάζω στο τραπέζι της συζήτησης. Τη δέσμευση της περιοχής της ιδέας μέσα απο ασάφεια στη πατέντα με τη συμμετοχή του ΟΒΙ.

1. Eίπατε κάποιοι ότι δεν υπάρχει πατέντα. Εγώ σας είπα ποια είναι.  Σας έδωσα το νούμερο. Να τη διαβάσετε. Είναι γελοία απο κάθε άποψη.
Αναφέρει μέσα πως με δυο σωλήνες ξεχωρίζει το υδρογόνο απο το οξυγόνο! Σε ποιό OBI θα πέρναγε αυτό. Μόνο στο Ελληνικό και χαριστικά.
2. Αν δεν έχετε διαβάσει την πατέντα αυτή τότε πως μιλάτε; Διάβασα στοα hoaxes μια αναλυση για τη πατέντα Ζωγράφου που με διέλυσε! Εκεί κατάλαβα πως τελικά το κόλπο δεν ήταν στη πατεντα και αυτό ήταν το θέμα που έβαλα στη συζήτηση. 
3. Η πατέντα λέει "φοβερά" πράγματα μέσα. Ούτε σε μικυ μαους δεν θα πέρναγαν απο ΟΒΙ διεθνώς αυτά που γράφει. Εκεί θα καταλάβετε αν το ΟΒΙ κανει καλή δουλειά ή το ταίζουμε και αυτό να κάνει εξυπηρετήσεις. 
4. Η πατέντα ήταν μάπα και έγινε παρέμβαση στο Τριανταφυλλόπουλο απο υπάλληλο του ευρωπαϊκού γραφείου πατεντών για το γελοίο της υπόθεσης. Το είπε και ο ίδιος τότε. Το ομολόγησε.
5. Η τεχνολογία δεν γράφεται στο διαδίκτυο τι να κάνουμε. Δεν μιλάμε για αυτά που γράφονται εδώ μεσα σε ηλεκτρονικά. Αυτά είναι βασικά θέματα και καλώς γράφονται και συζητιώνται. Αυτό έγραψα πιο πρίν.
6. Η Ελλάδα δεν έχει τεχνολογία και λογικό είναι να μη αντιλαμβάνεστε γιατι μιλάω. Τα ξέρετε όλα ενώ ούτε καρφίτσα δεν φτειάχνεται στη χώρα. Απο που και ως που Ευρωπαίοι. Καμμία σχέση.
7. Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κοντύνω για να αρέσω σε δέκα εγκάθετους και σε άλλους δέκα ψυχάκηδες. Αν δεν σας αρέσει όπως γράφω, να μη γράφω.
7+. Στη τεχνολογία τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο "απλά".

Αυτό ειναι απο δημοσίευση με τίτλο Economical hydrogen production by electrolysis using nano pulsed DC (2012).

2019-05-07_9-36-58.jpg

Οι τύποι που φώναξε ο Τρινταφυλλόπουλος δεν ήξεραν τι είναι Παλμική ηλεκτρόλυση ουτε οι ψυχάκηδες στο Συνέδριο Φυσικής που έστησαν! 
Καλαμπαλίκι η πατέντα που πέρασε το ΟΒΙ. Αν δεν έχουν αίσθηση του τι πατέντες περνανε να πουλάνε κάλτσες στην Ομόνοια.

----------


## kioan

Ας περιοριστούν τα άχρηστα μηνύματα. 
Οποιος εχει να πει κάτι, το λέει. Αν δεν θέλει να γράψει κάτι, δεν το γράφει. Τόσο απλά. 
Μηνύματα του στυλ "έχω να πω κάτι, άλλα δεν σας το λέω" είναι παντελώς ανούσια και θα μπορούσαν να λείπουν. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> πρέπει να μάθετε ...
> Mαθήματα ηθικής κάνετε... 
> 
> 1. Eίπατε ...    Εγώ σας είπα .... Σας έδωσα .... Να τη διαβάσετε..
> 2. Αν δεν έχετε διαβάσει ... τότε πως μιλάτε;...
> 3. Εκεί θα καταλάβετε ...
> ...όχι εγώ. 
> λογικό να μη αντιλαμβάνεστε γιατι μιλάω.... Τα ξέρετε όλα...
> Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κοντύνω για να αρέσω σε δέκα εγκάθετους.... και άλλους δέκα ψυχάκηδες.... Αν δεν σας αρέσει να γράφω, να μη γράφω....
> Σε λίγο θα ανεβάσω κάτι ενδιαφέρον...



Κωστα Πινελε απο Ζωγραφου,
Αν δεν εισαι 
1. Δασκαλος
2. Καθηγητης
3. Διευθυντης που μιλαει στους υφισταμενους του
4. Δικτατορας Αφρικανικου κρατους
5. Ο πρωθυπουργος της χωρας
6. Ο παπας της Ρωμης
7. Ο σεφαρλης

και ηρθες με το υφακι του "εγω vs εσεις" μαλλον εχεις προβλημα. Να το κοιταξεις
Δηλαδη μ αυτο το υφος σε εχουν παρει πολλοι στα σοβαρα? (υποθετω η μεγαλη σου απορια ειναι πως γινεται αυτο! )

Επισεις το




> Η τεχνολογία δεν γράφεται στο διαδίκτυο τι να κάνουμε. Δεν μιλάμε για αυτά που γράφονται εδώ μεσα σε ηλεκτρονικά. Αυτά είναι βασικά θέματα και καλώς γράφονται και συζητιώνται. Η Ελλάδα δεν έχει τεχνολογία και λογικό είναι να μη αντιλαμβάνεστε γιατι μιλάω.



σε πολυ λαθος μερος ηρθες να το γραψεις. 
Προφανως μπορει να υστερει σε "χομπυστες παρακολουθησης καινοτομιων" που ειναι η δικη σου ιδιοτητα και βγαζεις αυθαιρετα συμπερασμα οτι ισχυει για ολα. Δεν εχουμε επισεις ουτε καλους μαγειρες ψησιματος ανθρωπινου κρεατος λογο ελειψης κανιβαλων.

----------


## Κώστας Πινέλος

Ολο στο προσωπικό το ρίχνετε. Σας πόνεσε κάτι; Εβαλα θέματα. Καμμία θέση. Μόνο βρίζετε. 
Διάβασε τη προηγούμενη ανάρτηση που θέλεις να προσπεράσεις και ασε τα κόλπα και τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις. 
Στο θέμα μπορείς να μιλήσεις; Aν δεν μπορείς κάνε ησυχία μήπως μιλήσει κανένας άλλος.

1. Μελέτησες την πατέντα; Εδωσα νουμερο. Υπάρχει πατέντα. 
2. Μίλησα για παλμική ηλεκτρόλυση. Ξέρεις τι είναι; Εδωσα αναφορά. Μη φοβάσαι ούτε οι άλλοι οι "εiδικοί" της Αρετής στο Τριανταφυλλόπουλο ήξεραν αλλά δεν έκαναν τον παλαβό. Θυμήθηκα και τον Παπαμαρινόπουλο απο τη Πάτρα τώρα. Αυτός τι σχέση έχει με το θέμα και τον ρώταγε ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος που οπλοφορεί; Δεν ξέρει ούτε το δικο του καλά. Αλλου ήταν ο τάφος του Αλέξανδρου και αλλού έψαχνε!!! Αν είχε βγεί στην Ομόνοια και ρώταγε ο "Δ"ημοσιογράφος.7 θα μάθαινε περισσότερα. Αρα το κόλπο ήταν αλλού.
3. Είπα οτι ο ΠΖ εκανε συρραφή ιδεών στη πατέντα του και το έδειξα με τη προηγούμενη αναφορά σε δημοσίευση. 
3. Eίπα ότι το θέμα δεν ήταν η πατέντα (ειναι μάπα) αλλά να μη βγεί άλλος να βγάλει πατέντα στο ίδιο θέμα, για να τον πάνε στα δικαστήρια. Σε αυτό συνέπραξε και το Ελληνικό ΟΒΙ. Αυτό σε πειράζει; 
4. Είπα οτι η τεχνολογία δεν βγαίνει στο διαδίκτυο και σε ανακοινώσεις. Αν δεν συμφωνείς γούστο σου. Και τα μαθήματα άστα για σένα και τους δασκάλους σου. Δες που είστε.

Αυτό είναι ένα nanopulse power supply. Σου θυμίζει κάτι;
2019-05-07_10-25-50.jpg

----------


## leosedf

> Αυτό είναι ένα nanopulse power supply. Σου θυμίζει κάτι;
> 2019-05-07_10-25-50.jpg



Θα μας πεις ότι αυτές οι παπαριές με την ηλεκτρόλυση παράγουν και παραπάνω ενέργεια από αυτό που δίνεις τώρα? Αυτές τις μυστικιστικές μπούρδες όντως κράτα τες για σένα, τις έχουμε δει άπειρες φορές.

Πολύ σοβαρή τεχνολογία πρέπει να μη βγαίνει στο δίκτυο...

----------


## Κώστας Πινέλος

Μίλησα για κάτι τέτοιο; Το θέμα είναι να καταλάβει κανείς πως λειτουργεί η συσκευή (αν λειτουργεί). Αυτό δεν γίνεται και για αυτό φταίει το ΟΒΙ. Δεν έπρεπε να υπάρχει ακριβές διάγραμμα της συσκευής στην πατέντα; Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα εμφανές και δεν είναι μόνο νομικό το θέμα μιας πατέντας. Αρα, κάνουν δουλίτσες εκεί μέσα. Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.

Ο ΠΖ απλά έλεγε στην εκπομπή, ότι είναι σαν να βάλεις φωτιά να κάψεις ένα κομμάτι ξύλο. To ξύλο κάιγεται και αφήνει στάχτη. Αυτό δεν το καταλάβαινε ο Θεοφίλου. Φυσικά αυτό δεν είχε σχέση με την εφεύρεση του! Ο Θεοφίλου όπως και οι άλλοι εκεί δεν ήξεραν το θέμα  "παλμική ηλεκτρόλυση". Πανω σε αυτό έπρεπε να υπήρχε συζήτηση. Αφού είστε πίσω σε όλα στη χώρα, πως να το ξέρουν. 

Βγήκαν όλοι οι άσχετοι εκεί και είχαν άποψη. Τί βγήκε; Mια πατέντα. Εκει είναι το κόλπο. Στη πατεντα που κάλυπτε ένα πεδίο με γενικότητες και κακώς την πέρασε το OBI. Το θέμα είναι επίσης γιατί η Ενωση Φυσικών στήριξε μια ασυναρτησία. Η γνώμη μου είναι για να γίνει πιο αδιαφανής η πατέντα, που θα πουληθει αργότερα εκεί που πρέπει.

Ειπα πως θέματα τεχνολογίας σοβαρά δεν βγάινουν στο διαδίκτυο και έτσι είναι (sorry). Επειδή ζείς στην Ελλάδα που δεν έχει τεχνολογία, δεν το αντιλαμβάνεσαι και δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι και απο τα παιγνίδια που παίζονται με πατέντες. Κράτα την άποψη σου.  Δεν με ενδιαφέρει. 

ΑΛήθεια, γιατί μου μιλας με αυτό το ύφος; Εχεις κανένα πτυχίο ή είσαι σαν τον Κοπρίτη με το καραβάνι της Αρετής που μόστραρε ο Γαρύφαλλος.7 για σωτήρα;

Εγω απο καλωσύνη γραφω εδω μέσα. Σας κάνω μεγάλη χάρη. Φαίνεται οτι εξυπηρετείτε συμφέροντα όμως, οπότε...

----------


## nick1974

WOW
ποιος ενεργοποιησε τους παλμικους μαλακομαγνητες σ αυτο το φορουμ παλι? :hahahha: 

Μετα τον λαμπρο νεο και τον ταριφα χημικο ηρθε ο καλλιτεχνης, και μαλιστα ενας απ τους σημαντικοτερους εκπροσωπους του κινηματος του μεταμοντερνου ευρωπαικου αυνανισμου






> Εγω απο καλωσύνη γραφω εδω μέσα. Σας κάνω μεγάλη χάρη. Φαίνεται οτι εξυπηρετείτε συμφέροντα όμως, οπότε...



Οποτε κοιτα, αν αυτο το κανεις για να παρεις καμια συνταξη για εγκεφαλικη αναπηρια εσυ εισαι πρωταθλητης, ουτε επιτροπες χρειαζεσαι ουτε τιποτα. Εσενα πρεπει να στη φερει ο ιδιος ο τσιπρας σπιτι σου τυλιγμενη με κορδελιτσα






> Πολύ σοβαρή τεχνολογία πρέπει να μη βγαίνει στο δίκτυο...



εσυ τωρα τι δεν καταλαβαινεις? Ο φορτιστης η οτι στο διαολο ηταν αυτο ειναι εξωγηινη τεχνολογια. Εδω δεν ξερουμε απ αυτα γιατι ειμαστε βλαχοι και καθυστερημενοι, αλλα στο Αλφα του Κενταυρου ειναι τελευταια λεξη της μοδας.
ο πρωταθλητης μας απο δω μας ανακαλυψε οτι ειμαστε εβραιομασωνοι που εξυπηρετουν συμφεροντα...

btw Γιατι εχω την αισθηση οτι καποιος μπηκε οχι για να γραψει αλλα για να δωσει παρασταση απλα για να περισωσει τους 5 θαυμαστες που του απεμειναν? (εχω πολυ σοβαρες υποψιες οτι αυτο το ζωον ειναι ο ζαβος)

----------


## nestoras

> Επειδή ζείς στην Ελλάδα που δεν έχει τεχνολογία, δεν το αντιλαμβάνεσαι και δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι και απο τα παιγνίδια που παίζονται με πατέντες. Κράτα την άποψη σου.  Δεν με ενδιαφέρει. 
> 
> Εγω απο καλωσύνη γραφω εδω μέσα. Σας κάνω μεγάλη χάρη. Φαίνεται οτι εξυπηρετείτε συμφέροντα όμως, οπότε...



Ευχαριστουμε για την τιμή που μας κάνετε...
Συνεχιστε να μας γράφετε, σίγουρα θα βγαλουμε καινούρια συμπεράσματα.

Μπορειτε να είστε λίγο πιο ξεκάθαρος; Τι ήρθατε να μας πείτε? Από τη στιγμή που έχετε έστω και μια.υποψία οτι η συσκευή του ΠΖ μπορεί να.λειτουργει μάλλον εσείς δεν έχετε ιδέα απο Φυσική και Τεχνολογία.

Σε ποια χώρα ζείτε παρακαλω και αναφέρεστε σε εμας σαν homo νεάντερταλ εδώ στην Ελλάδα? Γερμανία? Αμερική ίσως?

----------


## nick1974

> Γερμανία? Αμερική ίσως?



Σαλαμινα?



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gaou

κλειδωστε το το μαμημενο....

----------

makocer (07-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> κλειδωστε το το μαμημενο....



γιατι καλε? 
Για να βρουν τα ζωντοβολα πατημα?
Αν παντως ο καλλιτεχνης (σπουδαιος εκπροσωπος του μεταμοντερνου ευρωπαικου αυνανισμου) ειναι ο ιδιος ο ζαβος θυμιζει λιγο καρατεριστηκες  ταινιες 80ς που ο αρχικακος στελνει ενα ενα πρωτα τα τσιρακια του να φανε ξυλο και στο τελος αφου του τελειωσουν τοτε κατεβαινει κι αυτος για να τις φαει
 (βασικα δε χρειαζεται να ναι καποιος ουτε ντεντεκτιβ ουτε ψυχιατρος για να το καταλαβει. Ποιος αλλος θα ερχοταν με το "εγω κι εσεις" με τετοια επαρση απλα για να υποστηριξει την πατεντα καποιου αλλου? κι επιπλεον ποιος αλλος θα εισηγαγε ορους του στυλ "παλμικη ηλεκτρολυση" ? )

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dovegroup

> Αυτά δεν περνάνε έξω. Μόνο στις Μπανανίες και με "Θανάσουλες".



Εχω να γράψω πολύ καιρό...παρακαλώ τι εννοείτε με το Θανάσουλες?
Εξηγείστε...που αναφέρεστε?

----------


## Κώστας Πινέλος

Θανάσουλες εϊναι  "Οι επι παντός επιστητούληδες με δίπλωμα τραμπάλας", θυμίζουν τον Λυγερό με το υψηλό ΙQ. Μπορεί να κανουν και παρέα.

Εγώ αυτό διάβασα και εξεπλάγην απο τη "σοβαρότητα" του άρθρου.
https://www.ellinikahoaxes.gr/2019/0...tros-zografos/

Υπάρχουν λάθη (hoax και ο δημοσιογράφος και θα ενημερώσω για το θέμα το facebook) 
π.χ. δεν ανέλυσε λόγω έλλειψης γνώσεων πως δουλεύει ή πως θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει η συσκευή.
Χωρις να έχεις καταλαβει τη πατέντα δεν μπορείς να έχεις άποψη. Είτε αυτή είναι λάθος είτε είναι σωστή.
Αν το κάνεις πρέπει να το δικαιολογήσεις. Πουθενά δεν γράφει για παλμική ηλεκτρόλυση, όπως ειναι γνωστός ο όρος διεθνώς.
Θα μου πείτε δεν το ήξεραν όλοι αυτοί που φώναξε για ερμηνεία του Θαύματος ο Μάκης.7. Αυτό κάπως τον αθωώνει.
Να γράφει ένας δημοσιογράφος για κουτσομπολιά το καταλαβαίνω αλλά για επιστημονικά θέματα είναι χλωμό.

Ειστε πολλοί άσχετοι και κάνετε και το μάγκα. Πλάκα έχετε.
Για πέστε και άλλα τώρα να γελάσουμε μαζί σας.

"Συντονιστείτε χανόμαστε".

----------


## nick1974

> π.χ. δεν ανέλυσε λόγω έλλειψης γνώσεων πως δουλεύει ή πως θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει η συσκευή.



ισως γιατι δεν εχει κρανιοεγκεφαλικες κακωσεις, ανευρισμα, καρκινο στον εγκεφαλο η τεσπα καποια παρεμφερη ικανοτητα που θα τον βοηθουσε να καταλαβει πως θα επρεπε να λειτουργει μια τοσο μεγαλειωδης μαλ... ...εεεε... εφευρεση?






> Ειστε άσχετοι και κάνετε και το μάγκα. Πλάκα έχετε.



ετσι ειναι, εισαι πολυ μπροστα για να σε καταλαβουμε και το σκυλολοι που σε ακολουθει ειναι οι εκλεκτοι και οι αφυπνησμενοι που δεν τρωνε το κουτοχορτο που τους σερβιρει η επιστημη κι οι εβραιομασσωνοι. Αυτοι που ξερουν οτι μας ψεκαζουν και οτι τα εμβολια κανουν κακο.








> (hoax και ο δημοσιογράφος και θα ενημερώσω για το θέμα το facebook)



  :hahahha: 
Ω ελεος, 
 Ω ελεος,
Μαρεσεις πως μ αρεσεις


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dovegroup

> "Συντονιστείτε χανόμαστε"
> 
> Αυτοί είναι οι Θανάσουλες  "Οι επι παντός επιστητούληδες με δίπλωμα τραμπάλας", θυμίζουν τον Λυγερό με το υψηλό ΙQ. Μπορεί να κανουν και παρέα.
> 
> https://www.ellinikahoaxes.gr/2019/0...tros-zografos/
> 
> Εγώ αυτό διάβασα και εξεπλάγην απο τη "σοβαρότητα" του άρθρου.
> Υπάρχουν λάθη (hoax και ο δημοσιογράφος και θα ενημερώσω για το θέμα το facebook) 
> π.χ. δεν ανέλυσε λόγω έλλειψης γνώσεων πως δουλεύει ή πως θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει η συσκευή.
> ...



Το θανάσουλες από που έρχετε δεν κατάλαβα?
Πώς έτσι αας ήρθε το ονομάσατε θανάσουλα αντί κώστουλα ας πούμε?

Επίσης να ξεκαθαρίσω πώς το θέμα Ζωγράφος  δεν με ενδιαφέρει..η θεωρία και η πράξη Κώστα απο Ζωγράφο (ετσι λέγετε η περιοχή κανονικά) μοιάζει να είναι πέρα και μακρυά νυχτωμένο απο την ελάχιστη επιστημονική επάρκεια...
Αντε να δούμε πόσους λαγούς θα βγάλουμε ακόμα!

----------


## kioan

> Εγώ αυτό διάβασα και εξεπλάγην απο τη "σοβαρότητα" του άρθρου.
> https://www.ellinikahoaxes.gr/2019/0...tros-zografos/
> 
> Υπάρχουν λάθη (hoax και ο δημοσιογράφος και θα ενημερώσω για το θέμα το facebook) 
> π.χ. δεν ανέλυσε λόγω έλλειψης γνώσεων πως δουλεύει ή πως θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει η συσκευή.
> Χωρις να έχεις καταλαβει τη πατέντα δεν μπορείς να έχεις άποψη. Είτε αυτή είναι λάθος είτε είναι σωστή.
> Αν το κάνεις πρέπει να το δικαιολογήσεις.
> 
> Να γράφει ένας δημοσιογράφος για κουτσομπολιά το καταλαβαίνω αλλά για επιστημονικά θέματα είναι χλωμό.



Έτσουξε το άρθρο στα Ellinika Hoaxes βλέπω, άρα κάτι έκανε καλά  :Wink: 







> Ειστε πολλοί άσχετοι και κάνετε και το μάγκα. Πλάκα έχετε.
> Για πέστε και άλλα τώρα να γελάσουμε μαζί σας.
> 
> "Συντονιστείτε χανόμαστε".



Συντονίζω λοιπόν γιατί χανόμαστε: *Κώστα Πινέλε*, μια εβδομάδα *ban* για να σε βοηθήσω να μην μας αποκαλύψεις τις ανώτερες γνώσεις που έχεις και προσπαθείς να μην μας πεις.

----------

nick1974 (07-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Το θανάσουλες από που έρχετε δεν κατάλαβα?



ειναι κατι σαν το πυροτουβλο που αμολησε οτι θα ενημερωσει το Ζουκεμπεργκ οτι τον κοροιδευουν στο hellenic hoaxes και θα τον βαλει τον ανθρωπο να ψαχνει να βρει γατα για να τη βαλει να κλαιει.
Δεν ειναι τιποτα, αν ειχες δει τα βιντεακια (αν ειν αυτος... που εγω ειμαι πεποισμενος πλεον) θα εβλεπες οτι θα πηγαινε δωρεα στην ΠΡΕΣΒΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΦΡΙΚΗΣ -Ναι στην πρεσβεια... της ιδιας της Αφρικης, οχι σε μια πρεσβεια καποιου κρατους της αφρικης αλλα στην πρεσβεια της Αφρικης-  μια ροδα ποδηλατου... ...που βγαζει ρευμα!!!!! 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

> π.χ. δεν ανέλυσε λόγω έλλειψης γνώσεων πως δουλεύει ή πως θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει η συσκευή. Χωρις να έχεις καταλαβει τη πατέντα δεν μπορείς να έχεις άποψη. Είτε αυτή είναι λάθος είτε είναι σωστή..



Θα μείνω σε αυτό και στο ...θέμα που έχει ( είχε; ) ο κύριος Πινέλος με τον Ο.Β.Ι.
Ας ξεκινήσω όμως από τον Ο.Β.Ι. γιατί μάλλον ( σκόπιμα; ) ο κύριος Πινέλος το έχει αναγάγει σε μέγα ζήτημα την στιγμή που στιας αρχικές του αναρτήσεις είχε παραδεχτεί:





> 1. Το Ελληνικό γραφείο πατεντών κάνει κακή δουλειά. *Πράγματι δεν μπορεί  να επιβεβαιώσει αν μια εφεύρεση λειτουργεί*.



Ο Ο.Β.Ι. δεν μπορεί, δεν έχει την υποδομή, δεν είναι η δουλειά του να δίνει χαρτιά επιστημονικής απόδειξης! Δεν είναι αυτό η ...πατέντα! Η πατέντα ( δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας ) είναι απλά ένα χαρτί που επικυρώνει ότι εσύ είσαι αυτός που σκέφτηκε το τάδε πράγμα! Δεν αποδεικνύει, δεν επικυρώνει με τίποτα και για τίποτα την επιστημονικότητα ή ακόμη και την λειτουργία του! Αυτό είναι δουλειά της επιστημονικής κοινότητας μέσα από συνέδρια και δημοσιεύσεις σε έγκριτα επιστημονικά περιοδικά!
Αφού λοιπόν ο κύριος Πινέλος μας λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν μπορεί ο Ο.Β.Ι. να επιβεβαιώσει αν μια εφεύρεση λειτουργεί ( γιατί έτσι είναι φτιαγμένος ο οργανισμός όχι γιατί δεν ...θέλουν να το κάνουν! Λεπτομέριες εδώ: https://www.obi.gr/OBI/Portals/0/Ima...2014_LR_GR.pdf ) πετάει και το "...κάνουν κακή δουλειά" και αναφέρει ξανά και ξανά την ...πατέντα λες και αυτό σημαίνει ...κάτι, οτιδήποτε!
Όχι κύριε Πινέλο και γενικότερα όποιος έχει λανθασμένες απόψεις για τις ...πατέντες. Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα πέρα από το ποιός σκέφτηκε τι και πότε. Δεν σημαίνει ότι ...υπάρχει εφεύρεση. Δεν σημαίνει ότι λειτουργεί κάτι. Δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει επίστημονικό κύρος.
Πάμε μια και από το άρθρο των ellinikahoaxes... Τι να αναλύσουν από την πατέντα; Ποιός τα σκέφτηκε όλα αυτά; Μα έχει ονοματεπώνυμο! Ζωγράφος Πέτρος! Δεν ανέλυσαν λέει ο κύριος Πινέλος ...λόγω έλλειψης γνώσεων αν δουλεύει η συσκευή!!! Δεν κατάλαβαν λέει ο κύριος Πινέλος την ..πατέντα! Μα είπαμε καταλάβαμε ποιός τα σκέφτηκε αυτά! Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή τα σκέφτηκε είναι και σωστά! Είναι έλλειψη γνώσεων να ακούς τον άλλο να σου λέει "...δεν χρειάζεται ενέργεια από τα έξω είναι αυτοσυντηρούμενο" και να μην γελάς το λιγότερο; Δεν καταλαβαίνεις την πατέντα όταν σου λέει ο άλλος "με 350mW (χιλιοστά του βατ ) παράγω 750W";
Κρίμα γιατί μετά τον ( κατά τα άλλα συμπαθή ) κύριο George Pap, τον #γράφω_άσχετα_και_ελιτίστικα_γιατί_δεν_ξέρω_τι_άλλ  ο_να_γράψω nepomuk, τον ..."λαμπρό νέο" ( όχι δικά μου λόγια ) με απίστευτες αερολογίες περί κβαντομηχανικής ( ειδικά εκεί με το πείραμα των δύο οπών ήταν απολαυστικότατος ), Γεώργιο Παπαδέλο, πίστεψα ( όχι και πολύ να είμαι ειλικρινής... ) ότι ίσως να μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια επιστημονική κουβεντά. Αντ' αυτού εισέπραξα το αγενέστατο:





> Ειστε πολλοί άσχετοι και κάνετε και το μάγκα. Πλάκα έχετε. Για πέστε και άλλα τώρα να γελάσουμε μαζί σας.



Ίσως σκέφτομαι, ίσως να μην αναφέρεται στο όνομα μου η συγκεκριμένη προσβολή. Γιατί δεν νομίζω να έκανα ποτέ τον ...μάγκα. Το αν είμαι άσχετος ή σχετικός θα το αφήσω να το κρίνουν άλλοι. Θα περιμένω όμως να ...επιστρέψει ο κύριος Πινέλος μετά από μία εβδομάδα γιατί το: 





> Ειπα πως θέματα τεχνολογίας σοβαρά δεν βγάινουν στο διαδίκτυο και έτσι  είναι (sorry). Επειδή ζείς στην Ελλάδα που δεν έχει τεχνολογία, δεν το  αντιλαμβάνεσαι και δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι και απο τα παιγνίδια που παίζονται  με πατέντες. Κράτα την άποψη σου.  Δεν με ενδιαφέρει.



είναι τόσο ...απίστευτα ψευδοεπιστημονικό που δεν θα άξιζε καν να το συζητήσουμε αν δεν ήταν το επιχείρημα όλων των απατεωνίσκων ( δεν λέω ότι ο κύριος Πινέλος είναι! ) του στυλ Ζωγράφου: "δεν σας εξηγώ πώς λειτουργεί γιατί είναι πολύ... σοβαρό θέμα τεχνολογίας"!

Ορίστε κύριε Πινέλο :

https://www.nature.com/
https://arxiv.org/

και άλλα πολλά, να μην σας κουράζω. Αν αυτά που γράφονται σε αυτούς τους διαδικτυακούς τόπους δεν είναι ...σοβαρή επιστήμη τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά!
*
Αντί επιλόγου*





> Κράτα την άποψη σου.  Δεν με ενδιαφέρει.



Και ήρθες σε ένα διαδικτυακό forum όπου εξ ορισμού είναι ένας χώρος ανταλλαγής απόψεων! Χμμμ....

*Ο έξυπνος άνθρωπος αλλάζει γνώμη. Ο ηλίθιος ποτέ.* (Βόλφγκανγκ Γκαίτε, 1749-1832, Γερμανός ποιητής & φιλόσοφος) [ https://www.gnomikologikon.gr/catquotes.php?categ=0460 ]

----------

kioan (07-05-19)

----------


## leosedf

Ο θείος μπήκε μέσα και αραζιάζει χειρότερες βλακείες και από τον Παπ(άρα) και το συνάφι του και τι περίμενε? Να του πούμε μπράβο? Ίσα ίσα και πολύ καλά του φέρθηκα. Βλέπει και το προφίλ μου σου λέει Ελλάδα μένει αυτός ας τον ξεβλαχέψουμε χαχαχα.

Όσο για το άρθρο δε χρειάζεται να ενημερώσει, τους ενημέρωσα εγώ και γελάνε ήδη. Αφού μόνο για γέλια είναι.

----------


## VaselPi

_Εγω απο καλωσύνη γραφω εδω μέσα. Σας κάνω μεγάλη χάρη. Φαίνεται οτι εξυπηρετείτε συμφέροντα όμως, οπότε_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Κώστας Πινέλος.*

Πέδες, στα περί «καλοσύνης», νομίζω ότι ο G.P. είναι ειλικρινής, γεγονός που δηλώνει αλλαγή στάσης κατά 180 μοίρες. Το γεγονός αυτό είναι μάλλον ευπρόσδεκτο. Μακάρι να τον ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι. Βαρέθηκε να περιμένει το «θαύμα» ή μόνος κατάλαβε ότι η ιδέα αυτή στερείται επιστημονικής βάσης, τώρα πια δεν έχει σημασία-η αλλαγή στάσης είναι εμφανής, όπως είναι εμφανείς και οι κακοί του τρόποι. Καθώς όμως έχει εκτεθεί επιστημονικά, προσπαθεί να βρει σε αυτό μία δικαιολογία: «ο Π.Ζ. δεν εξαπάτησε μόνο εμένα, αλλά τόσους και τόσους άλλους, καθηγητές πανεπιστημίων, επιστήμονες, ερευνητές και διευθυντές μεγάλων ερευνητικών κέντρων», μεταφέροντας έτσι τη ροή της συζήτησης προς κάποια ύποπτα κέντρα μεγάλων συμφερόντων, αντί να δεχτεί την ανεπάρκειά του σε αυτά τα θέματα. Μας εξέπληξε ακόμη και σε θέματα Χημείας. Θα θυμάστε, με πόσο κόπο και επιμονή ο Κώστας (*FreeEnergy**)* του εξηγούσε (στον χημικό, μάλιστα), ότι ο καταλύτης δεν αλλάζει το ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο της χημικής αντίδρασης. Αλλά και το άλλο, περί «συσσωρευμένης» ενέργειας στο μόριο του νερού, που «ελευθερώνεται» όταν το μόριο διασπάται. «Κουφά πράγματα», όπως θα έλεγε ο φίλος μου ο Άρης.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## George Pap

Τι πίνεις, παππού, και δεν μας δείνεις;

----------


## leosedf

Θείο παπάρα, βλέπω στο γκρουπάκι σας στο φβ έχετε πήξει στη μλκια και το έχετε καταντήσει ειδησεογραφικό πρακτορείο. Τι έγινε δεν παράγει το εργοστάσιο ζωγραφομηχανές και το ρίξατε στη θεωρία της πτσας και στις ειδήσεις? Μείνατε με το πουλί στο χέρι τελικά και δεν το έχετε καταλάβει ακόμη?


Για να μιλήσω και λίγο στη γλώσσα σου.

----------


## George Pap

> Θείο παπάρα, βλέπω στο γκρουπάκι σας στο φβ έχετε πήξει στη μλκια και το έχετε καταντήσει ειδησεογραφικό πρακτορείο. Τι έγινε δεν παράγει το εργοστάσιο ζωγραφομηχανές και το ρίξατε στη θεωρία της πτσας και στις ειδήσεις? Μείνατε με το πουλί στο χέρι τελικά και δεν το έχετε καταλάβει ακόμη?
> 
> 
> Για να μιλήσω και λίγο στη γλώσσα σου.



Εσύ πάρε καμμιά πίπα εγκλέζικη, γι' αυτό το λόγο είσαι εκεί.

----------


## nepomuk

Επιμενω στο θεμα Πινελου ,ακομα κι αν κρυβεται η πλευρα ΠΖ και ο ιδιος ισως,μετα απο 403 σελιδες υμνους
δικαιουται να αντιδρασει καπως ,Οπως οπως .
Απο την αλλη ο Παπ προκαλειται τοσο πολυ και ενιοτε καταφευγει στην αγοραια γλωσσα του Μοναχου.
Ειναι αδυνατον να την κανει γυριστη στον πετρο καθοτι τον θεωρει Μεγα διδασκαλο ,πανω απο ολα τον εκτιμα ως ανθρωπο
και επανειλημμενα εχει δηλωσει πιστη αφοσιωση ,σεβασμο ακομα και υποταγη.Θα τον ακολουθησει μεχρι τελους,θα το πιει ολο το
ποτηρι με το κωνειο.

Παρατηρωντας τα ΜΜΕ ΠΖ πλην του κλειστου FreeEnergy οπου ειμαι αποκλεισμενος ,βλεπω τον βλαστο της οικογενειας πετρου
να αφηνει υποσχεσεις , συντομα εξελιξεις  κτλπ . Δεν τα παρατανε  , δεν υποστελλουν την σημαια.
Σε συνδυασμο με την επερχομενη κυβερνητικη αλλαγη ,τις ανωτερες διοικητικες θεσεις που ειχε καταλαβει ο Παπ στον ευρυτερο δημοσιο τομεα,
μετα το θερος και με φιλικο ,ευνοικο γκοβερνο ,την επανακαταληψη ανωτερης κρατικης θεσης ,η ενεργειακη σεχτα θα ανοιξει επιτελους τα χαρτια της.

----------


## leosedf

> Εσύ πάρε καμμιά πίπα εγκλέζικη, γι' αυτό το λόγο είσαι εκεί.



Ναι, άντε γεια.

nepomuk είσαι ο επόμενος.

----------


## nick1974

αυτα τα ζωντοβολα προφανεστατα εχουν την πεποιθηση οτι σκοπος αυτου του φορουμ ειναι το συγκεκριμενο θεμα και δεν εχουν καταλαβει οτι ειναι απλα κατι σαν το "λιγο γελιο".
Ετσι λειτουργει ο εγκεφαλος των μονοδιαστατων φανατικων.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Με την ευκαιρία να αφήσω αυτό εδώ.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/182022516059361/

----------


## vasilllis

> Επιμενω στο θεμα Πινελου ,ακομα κι αν κρυβεται η πλευρα ΠΖ και ο ιδιος ισως,μετα απο 403 σελιδες υμνους
> δικαιουται να αντιδρασει καπως ,Οπως οπως .
> Απο την αλλη ο Παπ προκαλειται τοσο πολυ και ενιοτε καταφευγει στην αγοραια γλωσσα του Μοναχου.
> Ειναι αδυνατον να την κανει γυριστη στον πετρο καθοτι τον θεωρει Μεγα διδασκαλο ,πανω απο ολα τον εκτιμα ως ανθρωπο
> και επανειλημμενα εχει δηλωσει πιστη αφοσιωση ,σεβασμο ακομα και υποταγη.Θα τον ακολουθησει μεχρι τελους,θα το πιει ολο το
> ποτηρι με το κωνειο.
> 
> Παρατηρωντας τα ΜΜΕ ΠΖ πλην του κλειστου FreeEnergy οπου ειμαι αποκλεισμενος ,βλεπω τον βλαστο της οικογενειας πετρου
> να αφηνει υποσχεσεις , συντομα εξελιξεις  κτλπ . Δεν τα παρατανε  , δεν υποστελλουν την σημαια.
> ...



Μετα απο 403 σελιδες υμνους,καπου 4 χρονια περιπου,και καμποσα ακομα οταν δεν ειχε ξεχωριστο θεμα,το μονο που δικαιουται ειναι να παρουσιασει αυτη την συσκευη και ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ.

----------


## VaselPi

_Το Ελληνικό γραφείο πατεντών κάνει κακή δουλειά. Πράγματι δεν μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει αν μια εφεύρεση λειτουργεί. ΑΛΛΑ δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να δώσει πατέντα σε κάτι τόσο ασαφές, γιατί αν αύριο κάποιος κάνει κάτι να δουλέψει που να μοιάζει με τη συσκευή Ζωγράφου, αυτοί οι τύποι με τους οποίους γελάτε, θα βγούν και θα πούν ότι το βρήκαν πρώτοι και εδώ είναι Ελλάδα_. 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Κώστας Πινέλος.*

Στην ιστορία με την πρόταση του Π.Ζ. εκτέθηκαν πολλά άτομα, αλλά θεωρώ ότι εκτέθηκε και ο Ο.Β.Ι. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, δεν δίνεις δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας σε μία ιδέα, έστω πρωτότυπη, αν αυτή είναι αδύνατο να εφαρμοστεί. Με άλλα λόγια, η ιδέα αυτή πρέπει να στέκει έστω επιστημονικά (θεωρητικά). Είναι αδιάφορο αν η ιδέα μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σήμερα. Αν δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σήμερα, ενδεχομένως θα εφαρμοστεί αύριο.  
Από την άλλη πλευρά, τη δουλεία ενός οργανισμού, όπως ο Ο.Β.Ι, δεν την κρίνεις από μία πατέντα, αλλά από το συνολικό του έργο. Οι επιτροπές του, συγκροτούνται συνήθως από άτομα μορφωμένα, έμπειρα και καλά καταρτισμένα. Ωστόσο, στην περίπτωση του Π.Ζ. «κάτι πήγε στραβά» και δόθηκε το δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας σε μία πρόταση - ιδέα, που συγκρούεται με τις Βασικές Αρχές της Φυσικής, δηλαδή μη ορθή επιστημονικά και μη εφαρμόσιμη. Περίπτωση - κραυγαλέα, που μπορεί να συγκριθεί με έκδοση διπλώματος ευρεσιτεχνίας σε άτομο που προτείνει νέου τύπου αεικίνητο.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

εχει δει καποιος η συγκεκριμενη πατεντα σε τι αναφερεται?
Μεχρι τωρα η μονη πατεντα που χει ο ζαβος εχει να κανει με ενα ινβερτερ, (το γιατι να παιρνει πατεντα καποιος επειδη εφτιαξε ενα ινβερτερ ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο κι ας τ αφησουμε για λιγο στην ακρη) μηπως απλα μιλαμε για την ιδια?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

Για να κατοχυρωσεις πατεντα πληρωνεις πολλα λεφτα  βλακες ειναι να μην παρουνε τα λεφτα του ζωγραφιστου?

----------


## VaselPi

_....μετα το θερος και με φιλικο ,ευνοικο γκοβερνο ,την επανακαταληψη ανωτερης κρατικης θεσης ,η ενεργειακη σεχτα θα ανοιξει επιτελους τα χαρτια της._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*.

Κύριε Γιώργο σας βλέπω να περιμένετε πολύ, καθότι η «ενεργειακή σέχτα», όπως την αποκαλείτε, θα ανοίξει τα χαρτιά της όταν ο Ήλιος βγάλει κέρατα.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Βασιλειε με ολο το σεβασμο υπενθυμιζω οτι καποια στιγμη ειχες εικασει,εκτιμησει οτι δεν μπορει η πλευρα πζ κατι θα παρουσιασει.Πχ μπαταρια μαγνησιου υπο την πιεση των οπαδων της σεκτας,που εδω ετσι αποκληθηκε.Οταν προβαινουμε σε εικασιες εκτιθεμεθα,ετσι κι εγω πιθανολογω τις οποιες εξελιξεις οταν και αν ο Παπ αναλαβει διοικητικο ποστο.Δεν ειναι τυχαιο προσωπο αλλα κομβικο σε αυτη τη τρελλα.

----------


## nestoras

> Βασιλειε με ολο το σεβασμο υπενθυμιζω οτι καποια στιγμη ειχες εικασει,εκτιμησει οτι δεν μπορει η πλευρα πζ κατι θα παρουσιασει.Πχ μπαταρια μαγνησιου υπο την πιεση των οπαδων της σεκτας,που εδω ετσι αποκληθηκε.Οταν προβαινουμε σε εικασιες εκτιθεμεθα,ετσι κι εγω πιθανολογω τις οποιες εξελιξεις οταν και αν ο Παπ αναλαβει διοικητικο ποστο.Δεν ειναι τυχαιο προσωπο αλλα κομβικο σε αυτη τη τρελλα.



Πλάκα κάνεις τώρα Γεώργιε. Ο κύριος Βασίλειος, έκρινε με τη δική του λογική και σκεπτόμενος ότι δε μπορεί να είναι τόσο ρεζίληδες οι άνθρωποι οπότε υπέθεσε ότι μπορεί απλά να δείξουν κάτι για να μην τους πάρουν με τα αυγά και τις ντομάτες.... Εννοείται ότι δεν έδειξαν τίποτε κι ότι κανείς δεν εξετέθη από την παραπάνω υπόθεση. Μη συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα, η δικη σου εικασία είναι εντελώς άτοπη. Σε ρώτησα καμια δεκαριά φορές σε αυτό το thread αν εξακολουθείς ακόμη να πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει έστω και μία στις 1000 πιθανότητα ο ΠΖ να έχει κατασκευάσει μια λειτουργική συσκευή σύμφωνα με αυτά που περιέγραψε (ή έστω κοντά σε αυτά).

----------

VaselPi (09-05-19)

----------


## nepomuk

> Σε ρώτησα καμια δεκαριά φορές σε αυτό το thread αν εξακολουθείς ακόμη να πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει έστω και μία στις 1000 πιθανότητα ο ΠΖ να έχει κατασκευάσει μια λειτουργική συσκευή σύμφωνα με αυτά που περιέγραψε (ή έστω κοντά σε αυτά).




Αγαπητε Παναγιωτη εστω και ενα μιλλιγκραμ καινοτομιας να υπαρχει σε αυτην την ιστορια ,θα σταθω γονατιστος απεναντι στον ερευνητη
ζητωντας συγχωρεση.Να το επαναλαβω :Ενα πειραμα κοινωνικης ψυχολογιας ειναι ολο αυτο , αν δεν ειναι απατη οικονομικης φυσεως.Αποδειξεις ατρανταχτες δεν εχουμε , οποτε εικαζω.

----------


## nestoras

Καινοτομία είναι ολοκληρη η συσκευή που έχει φτιάξει. Δεν υπάρχει προηγούμενη ακριβώς ίδια. Κανείς δε σκεφτηκε ποτέ να πετάξει μια πλακέτα απο dvd, μια αντίσταση βραστήρα, πεντε σκουριασμένα σύρματα και ένα χωνί μέσα σε ένα μεταλλικό κουτί και να υποστηριζει μετά ότι έκανε την εφεύρεση του αιώνα.

Ναι, από αυτή τη σκοπιά υπάρχει καινοτομία.
Αν περιμένεις να δεις κάτι που να παράγει 700W ενέργειας καταναλώνοντας 350mW δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεις στη ζωή σου ούτε εμείς ούτε και ποτέ κανένας άνθρωπος αυτού του πλανήτη.

----------

picdev (10-05-19)

----------


## VaselPi

_Οταν προβαινουμε σε εικασιες εκτιθεμεθα_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*.

Κύριε Γιώργο, σε γενικές γραμμές ο Παναγιώτης (*nestoras*) με έχει καλύψει. Μόνο μία μικρή προσθήκη.
Βλέπω, ότι δίνουμε διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο στη φράσει: «η ενεργειακή σέχτα θα ανοίξει τα χαρτιά της».
Για εσάς, αυτό σημαίνει μάλλον παρουσίαση μίας ντουλάπας, με αμπερόμετρα και βολτόμετρα στην πρόσοψή της, στην οποία προηγουμένως με κουβά και χωνί έχυσαν 10 λίτρα νερό, ενώ στην κορυφή της ντουλάπας, μία λάμπα να καίει!!!
Σε ότι με αφορά, πίσω από τή φράσει αυτή περιμένω να ακούσω 3 πράγματα:
1. Το φυσικό φαινόμενο, πάνω στο οποίο στηρίζεται η ιδέα.
2. Τη μέθοδο, με τα αντίστοιχα μαθηματικά, βάση της οποίας το φαινόμενο δύναται να αξιοποιηθεί.
3. Τη διάταξη, έστω πειραματική, με πιστικούς υπολογισμούς, στην οποία η μέθοδος θα πραγματοποιηθεί, παράγοντας ένα πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα. Για λόγους ευνόητους, στο βήμα αυτό στον παρουσιαστεί της ιδέας επιτρέπεται να είναι φειδωλός, προκειμένου «να μη διαρρεύσουν κάποια μυστικά».
Έτσι, η παρουσίαση μόνο τμήματος του 3-του μέρους (της ντουλάπας) δίχως των άλλων 2, δε συνιστά «άνοιγμα χαρτιών» και θεμελίωση της ιδέας, αλλά απεγνωσμένη προσπάθεια να συμμαζευτούν τα ασυμμάζευτα.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

_Αποδειξεις ατρανταχτες δεν εχουμε , οποτε εικαζω._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*.

Κύριε Γιώργο, αντιλαμβάνεστε η δεν αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι με αυτά που γράφετε-λέτε προκαλείτε τον εδώ κόσμο; Τι θα πει «αποδείξεις ατράνταχτες δεν έχουμε»; Τα video του Π.Ζ τα είδαν πολλοί, αλλά είναι άλλο να _κοιτάς_ και είναι άλλο να _βλέπεις_. Σας πληροφορώ, ότι ο κόσμος αυτού του Φόρουμ έχει την ικανότητα να βλέπει, και αγανακτεί, όταν κάποιος προσπαθεί να τους κοροϊδέψει, όπως παλαιά, με καθρεφτάκια, τους αγαθούς αφρικανούς. Διότι:
1.   «Καθρεφτάκι» ήταν η επίδειξη της κυψέλης της διόδους Gun, ισχυριζόμενος ότι με αυτή παράγεται η συχνότητα των 300 GHz.   
2.   «Καθρεφτάκι» ήταν η επίδειξη της φλόγας υδρογόνου στην αμπούλα και το inductor heater (μούμια).
3.   «Καθρεφτάκι» ήταν η επίδειξη και διάλυση της «καρδίας της μονάδας ψυχρής καύσης».
4.   «Καθρεφτάκι» ήταν η επίδειξη του ρωσικού κομπρεσέρ με τα συνακόλουθα. 
5.   «Καθρεφτάκι» ήταν η επίδειξη της μεγάλης φλόγας στην αποτυχημένη εκκίνηση της γεννήτριας.
6.   «Καθρεφτάκι» ήταν η επίδειξη του μικροταλαντωτή.
7.   «Καθρεφτάκι» ήταν η επίδειξη των 2 μεταλλικών πλακών «μεγάλης ενεργειακής πυκνότητας».
8.   «Καθρεφτάκι» ήταν η επίδειξη της διάταξης αγωγής των μικροκυμάτων προς το δοχείο με το νερό.
9.   «Καθρεφτάκι» ήταν η αναφορά στην κεραία γιάγκι.
10. «Καθρεφτάκι» ήταν η αναφορά σε «κράμα μετάλλου με ενεργειακή πυκνότητα 450 MJ/kg» κ.ο.κ, που τι στιγμή αυτή μου διαφεύγουν. 
Όλα αυτά τα «καθρεφτάκια» εσείς, ασφαλώς, δεν τα είδατε και δεν τα βλέπετε. Φαντάζεστε πόσο εκνευριστικό είναι για τα μέλη αυτού του Φόρουμ, που τα «καθρεφτάκια» αυτά τα βλέπουν, να ακούνε από εσάς ότι «αποδείξεις ατράνταχτες δεν έχουμε»;
Τη φλόγα προπανίου μπορείς να την παρουσιάσεις ως φλόγα υδρογόνου μόνο σε άτομα, που στο Σχολείο έκαναν πολλές κοπάνες (συγνώμη) και παρέλειψαν να μάθουν: _πως και γιατί το απλό κερί εκπέμπει φως_.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (10-05-19), 

nick1974 (10-05-19)

----------


## 744

Πέρα από όλα τα "βαριά" επιστημονικά θέματα όπως ανάφερε ο Βασίλειος, παραβλέπουμε το απλούστερο και εύκολα κατανοητό από τον ΚΑΘΕΝΑ:

Ξοδεύει mW και παράγει Watt.

Γίνεται? ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ.

Από εκεί και πέρα τί νόημα έχουν σελίδες επιχειρημάτων? Να επιχειρηματολογήσουμε πάνω σε ποια βάση? Του αεικίνητου?

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιό το νόημα όλων αυτών των ανοησιών που αραδιάζουν οι ακόλουθοι του "εφευρέτη" και πρέπει να αντικρούσουν όσοι δεν αντέχουν την βλακεία.

Δεν λειτουργεί αεικίνητο σε τούτον τον κόσμο. Τελεία και παύλα.

Άντε γιατί και τα τσουρέκια πέρασαν και αυτά... Φτάνει πια.

----------


## nick1974

> ...



και πολλα ακομα καθρεφτακια (το peltier, την καζανακογεννητρια, τις ροδες ποδηλατου σε μια κρεμαλα, την καυση του ξυλου που αντι για co2 μετατρεπεται ΣΕ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ!!! -τα ξυλα του πζ εχουν ατομικο βαρος υψηλοτερο απ το ουρανιο και ακτινοβολουν στο σκοταδι-  κτλ κτλ κτλ) αλλα ξεχασες το αγαπημενο μου -ναι παρα το απιστευτο μεγεθος μπαρουφας των υπολοιπων εμενα αυτο με κοπανησε σαν τσιμεντολιθος) ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟΙ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΝΙΟΥ, και μαλιστα μπροστα στα μουτρα του φιλντιση και με την απολυτη υποστηριξη του και της εεφ την οποια εκπροσωπουσε!!!


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Εθεσα σημερα καποια ερωτηματα στον γνωστο δημοσιογραφο Ιωσηφ Παπαδοπουλο
που βρηκα ευκαιρο.Σφηνα μπηκε και ο υποψηφιος ευρωβουλευτης Σωτηρης Παπαδελος.
Προς τερψιν και μονον : 
https://www.facebook.com/ioannes.lym...omment_mention

----------


## leosedf

Πάλι ο βλάκας ο λυμπέρης κλαίει και χτυπιέται για την παπαροεφεύρεση του?

----------


## nick1974

> Εθεσα σημερα καποια ερωτηματα στον γνωστο δημοσιογραφο Ιωσηφ Παπαδοπουλο
> που βρηκα ευκαιρο.Σφηνα μπηκε και ο υποψηφιος ευρωβουλευτης Σωτηρης Παπαδελος.
> Προς τερψιν και μονον : 
> https://www.facebook.com/ioannes.lym...omment_mention



τοσο πολυ τον μισεις το βαρουφ και καθεσαι και λες και ξαναλες οτι ο ηλιθιος ειναι υποψηφιος ευρωβουλευτης η μηπως το λες για να του δωσεις οποιαδηποτε υποψια κυρους? (μες το μυαλο σου)
Μας τον κουβαλησες κι εδω και ειδαμε τι φρουτο ειναι: ενας ημιμαθης τσαρλατανισκος που δε ξερει που του παν τα τεσσερα με γνωσεις δημοτικου που διαβασε επιφανειακα καποιο αρθρο σε καποιο περιοδικο εκλαικευμενης επιστημης η στο internet και νομιζει οτι εγινε πυρηνικος φυσικος του Cern. (και το ηλιθιο ειναι πως αυτος μαλλον το πιστευει κι ολας οτι κατεχει "σπανιες αποκρυφες γνωσεις" ).

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gregpro

> Πάλι ο βλάκας ο λυμπέρης κλαίει και χτυπιέται για την παπαροεφεύρεση του?



Μπορεί  να  πήρε  πούλο  από  εδώ, αλλά  συνεχίζει  να  λέει  τις  μαλακίες  του  στο  monachos.gr 
http://www.monachos.gr/forum/showthr...BF%CF%82/page4

Από  τον  τίτλο  του  θέματος  και  μόνο  καταλαβαίνεις...  Ο  μόνος  λόγος  που  δεν  έχει  φάει  ban  και  από  εκεί, είναι  επειδή  οι  εκεί  διαχειριστές  το  έχουν  σχεδόν  παρατήσει  το  forum.

Edit: Δεν  άντεξα  όταν  είδα  το  παρακάτω (από  το  ίδιο  θέμα.) Απολαύστε:

@ vasilimertzani γιατι ομως οι ουρανοξυστες δεν ειναι πακτωμενοι στο εδαφος ?
seismic Γιατί δεν το είχα εφεύρει όταν τους κατασκεύαζαν.

----------


## nepomuk

> τοσο πολυ τον μισεις το βαρουφ





Off topic .Επεσες διανα ,ακουω Μπαρουφ και με πιανει τεταρταιος πυρετος.
Σωτηρης,Παπ ,ακομα κι αυτος ο πινελος εμπλουτισαν το νημα ακομα και με τις
αρλουμπες τους, ο δε σωτηρης για να τον συμπεριλαβει στα ψηφοδελτια του ο 
ακατανομαστος ,ειτε θα ειναι αριστεριστης , ειτε Τσαρλατανος στα οικονομικα τλχ.
Τεσπα γιατι δεν το διασκεδασες ;Ειχε την πλακα του και στο φιναλε επιστημονικα αποδομηθηκαν
αυτοι οτι τυποι , το δε φορουμ διατηρει παντοτε την εγκυροτητα του.

----------


## nick1974

> Μπορεί  να  πήρε  πούλο  από  εδώ, αλλά  συνεχίζει  να  λέει  τις  μαλακίες  του  στο  monachos.gr 
> http://www.monachos.gr/forum/showthr...BF%CF%82/page4
> 
> Από  τον  τίτλο  του  θέματος  και  μόνο  καταλαβαίνεις...  Ο  μόνος  λόγος  που  δεν  έχει  φάει  ban  και  από  εκεί, είναι  επειδή  οι  εκεί  διαχειριστές  το  έχουν  σχεδόν  παρατήσει  το  forum.



Βρε αυτος εχει ψυχωση,  οπου σταθει κι οπου βρεθει καθεται και λεει οτι τα σπιτια πρεπει να τα βιδωνουμε. 
Με τη φορα που χει και σε παιδικο σταθμο να βρεθει αυτες τις μαλακιες θα λεει, και ειναι τοσο μονοδιαστατος μαλακας που προφανεστατα πιστευει οτι ΟΛΟΙ οι κατοικοι του πλανητη... ...ποιανου πλανητη? Ολων των πλανητων με σεισμους στο συμπαν, εχουν σαν πρωτη σκοτουρα στη ζωη τους το να φοβουνται για σεισμους, και σαν τις θρησκειες προσπαθει να εκμεταλευτει αυτους τους υποτειθεμενους φοβους (οχι για να πουλησει κατι, αλλα για να μαζεωψει οπαδους να τον ακουσουνε) ...Τουλαχιστο αν ειχε φτιαξει μια εφευρεση να εξαφανιζει τις κατσαριδες και τους οδοντιατρους ισως να ειχε καποια τυχη,, αλλα... ΣΕΙΣΜΟΥΣ? loool
Μεχρι τωρα δεν τον εχω πετυχει σε καποια εντελως χαζοσελιδα που να μη με νοιαζει τι παπαρια θα πω να του αναλυσω τη σεισμολαγνεια μου και να τον πληροφορησω οτι καθε φορα που κανει σεισμο μετα παω και την παιζω, ετσι η κοσμοθεωρια του θα καταρρευσει, θα φουνταρει απο κανα μπαλκονι και θα ζησουμε εμεις καλα κι αυτος χμμμ σιγα μην παθει τιποτα... παλι γοα τους σεισμους και θτα βιδωμενα κτηρια θα λεει...







> Off topic .Επεσες διανα ,ακουω Μπαρουφ και με πιανει τεταρταιος πυρετος.
> Σωτηρης,Παπ ,ακομα κι αυτος ο πινελος εμπλουτισαν το νημα ακομα και με τις
> αρλουμπες τους, ο δε σωτηρης για να τον συμπεριλαβει στα ψηφοδελτια του ο 
> ακατανομαστος ,ειτε θα ειναι αριστεριστης , ειτε Τσαρλατανος στα οικονομικα τλχ.
> Τεσπα γιατι δεν το διασκεδασες ;Ειχε την πλακα του και στο φιναλε επιστημονικα αποδομηθηκαν
> αυτοι οτι τυποι , το δε φορουμ διατηρει παντοτε την εγκυροτητα του.



Με εχεις προβληματισει... δεν ξερω ποτε τρολλαρεις απο συμφερον και ποτε απο ενστικτο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

ΘΑ ήθελα σε αυτό το σημείο επειδή γίνεται πολύ κουβέντα για τον Ο.Β.Ι. ( συντομογραφία του: Οργανισμός Βιομηχανικής Ιδιοκτησίας ) και τα διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνιών γενικότερα ( διάβαζε: πατέντες ) να ξεκαθαρίσω μερικά πράγματα. Θα το κάνω σε μορφή διαλόγου - σχολίων για να μην υπάρχει το παραμικρό σκοτεινό σημείο.

*ΑΠΟΨΗ:* "Χρειάζονται πολλά χρήματα για ένα δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας"
*ΣΧΟΛΙΟ:* Όχι. Για την Ελλάδα συγκεκριμένα τα ποσά είναι (σχετικά) μικρά. "*...**Το Τέλος για τη σύνταξη της απλής έκθεσης έρευνας είναι € 300.*" και "_...__Το Τέλος για τη σύνταξη της έκθεσης έρευνας με αιτιολογημένη γνώμη είναι € 640._" Όπως βλέπετε δεν είναι απαγορευτικό!

*ΑΠΟΨΗ:* "_Χρειάζεται η πατέντα για να μην κλέψουν την ...θεωρία οι ...άλλοι_" ή "_Περιμένουμε να πάρουμε την πατέντα για να ανακοινώσουμε την θεωρία πίσω από την εφεύρεση_" ή κάτι παρόμοιο!
*ΣΧΟΛΙΟ:* "_Το  ΔΕ και το ΠΥΧ καλύπτει κάθε εφεύρεση που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί  παραγωγικά σε οποιονδήποτε τομέα ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας. Δεν  καλύπτονται όμως ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, οι οποίες ρητά αναφέρονται στο  νόμο όπως π.χ. ανακαλύψεις, επιστημονικές θεωρίες, μαθηματικές μέθοδοι,  αισθητικές δημιουργίες κ.λ.π._" [ Αντί σχολίου αντιγραφή επικόληση από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα ] Στο https://www.obi.gr/OBI/Portals/0/Ima...ESIGN_SITE.pdf επίσης αναφέρεται ρητά ( αντιγράφω ): "*Ο* *δικαιούχος [* _σημείωση: της πατέντας_ *] δεν νομιμοποιείται να απαγορεύσει σε τρίτους τις παρακάτω χρήσεις: πράξεις που γίνονται για πειραματικούς ή ερευνητικούς σκοπούς*" Άρα λοιπόν μπορώ εγώ να "αντιγράψω" την πατέντα στο εργαστήριο μου για *ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΚΟΠΟΥΣ*. Ναι αυτό τονισμένο και με κεφαλαία... Γιατί μόνο αυτό δεν έχει γίνει!

*ΑΠΟΨΗ:* "_Ο Ο.Β.Ι. δεν κάνει σωστά την δουλειά του αφού είναι εξώφθαλμα ψευδοεπιστήμη γιατί έδωσαν πατέντα;_" ή "_Παίζονται παιχνίδια εκεί με τις ...πατέντες_" ή κάτι παρόμοιο.
*ΣΧΟΛΙΟ:* https://www.obi.gr/obi/Portals/0/Ima...eneral_new.pdf Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη απάντηση από αυτή την γενική παρουσίαση του O.B.I. Επειδή όμως πρέπει τελικά να σχολιάσω θα επαναλάβω αυτό που έχω τόσες φορές ξανα-γράψει: Ο Ο.Β.Ι. ελέγχει απλά αν είναι εφεύρεση και αν είναι νέα. Το πώς και το αν λειτουργεί ΔΕΝ το ελέγχει!! Αυτό πρέπει να το ...χωνέψουμε κάποια στιγμή! Επίσης περισσότερες λεπτομέριες εδώ: https://www.obi.gr/OBI/Portals/0/Ima...ES_DE_site.pdf

Οι περισσότεροι δεν τα γνωρίζουν αυτά για αυτό έχουμε τους διάφορους εθνοσωτήρες να λένε: "_Θέλει πάρα πολλά λεφτά η πατέντα και πολύ χρόνο για να βγει..._" και "_Δεν μπορούμε να ανακοινώσουμε την θεωρία αν δεν βγει η πατέντα πρώτα για αν μην μας την κλέψουν_" και "_Να έχουμε πατέντα από τον Ο.Β.Ι. άρα η συσκευή ...λειτουργεί!_". Μην παίζετε λοιπόν το παιχνίδι τους. Χώρια που αν διαβάσετε την ...πατέντα θα δείτε ότι ξεκάθαρα ο Ο.Β.Ι. αναφέρει ότι υπάρχουν ήδη τέσσερεις ( - 4 - ) άλλες παλιότερες πατέντες με το ίδιο θέμα. Άρα αντί να είναι καταπέλτης εναντίων του απατεωνίσκου - αντιγραφέα Ζωγράφου, είναι ...επιστημονική απόδειξη; Για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι παρακαλώ!

*Παραθέτω εδώ τους συνδέσμους στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του Ο.Β.Ι. για επιβαιβέωση των γραφομένων.*

Για τα χρήματα: https://www.obi.gr/OBI/?tabid=263 [ Στο τέλος, κάτω, απάντηση στην ερώτηση: 12. *Ποια η διαφορά της Έκθεσης Έρευνας και της Έκθεσης Έρευνας με Αιτιολογημένη Γνώμη; ]
*Για το αν η θεωρία καλύπτεται από την πατέντα: https://www.obi.gr/OBI/?tabid=263  [ Περίπου στην μέση, απάντηση στην ερώτηση 8. *Μπορεί κάθε επινόημα να προστατευθεί με ΔΕ & ΠΥΧ;* ]
 Για το ...προηγούμενο της ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεσης εδώ: https://www.obi.gr/OBI/?tabid=126&idappli=X513568 [ Η επίσημη σελίδα του Ο.Β.Ι. για την πατέντα Ζωγράφου. Προσέξτε ιδιαίτερα εκεί που λέει: *Σχετικά Εγγραφα.* ]

----------


## xristos2

> Μπορεί  να  πήρε  πούλο  από  εδώ, αλλά  συνεχίζει  να  λέει  τις  μαλακίες  του  στο  monachos.gr 
> http://www.monachos.gr/forum/showthr...BF%CF%82/page4
> 
> Από  τον  τίτλο  του  θέματος  και  μόνο  καταλαβαίνεις...  Ο  μόνος  λόγος  που  δεν  έχει  φάει  ban  και  από  εκεί, είναι  επειδή  οι  εκεί  διαχειριστές  το  έχουν  σχεδόν  παρατήσει  το  forum.
> 
> Edit: Δεν  άντεξα  όταν  είδα  το  παρακάτω (από  το  ίδιο  θέμα.) Απολαύστε:
> 
> @ vasilimertzani γιατι ομως οι ουρανοξυστες δεν ειναι πακτωμενοι στο εδαφος ?
> seismic Γιατί δεν το είχα εφεύρει όταν τους κατασκεύαζαν.



https://www.phorum.com.gr/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=11013
φιλε μου εισαι πολυ λαθος!!
γραφει  και αλλου :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Πραγματικά σπάνιος σπασαρχίδας, δεν ξέρω αν έχω τύχει μεγαλύτερο στη ζωή μου.

----------


## nick1974

> Πραγματικά σπάνιος σπασαρχίδας, δεν ξέρω αν έχω τύχει μεγαλύτερο στη ζωή μου.



για να ησυχασει πρεπει ολοι να γκρεμισουμε τα σπιτια μας και να τα ξαναχτισουμε με βιδες.

 btw προσφατα εμαθα οτι ο τυπος δεν ειναι καν πολιτικος μηχανικος αλλα ηταν απλα εργοδηγος (δε ξερω τι ακριβως... σε οικοδομες μαλλον) και δε το διεψευσε αρα μαλλον ειναι αληθεια.
ποιασ τ αυγο και κουρευτο, καντου περμαναντ, ριχτου κι ενα π...τσο... ...μια χαρα δενει με τον πζ και τους βλαμμενους που τον ακολουθουν

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dragonborn

> ο τυπος δεν ειναι καν πολιτικος μηχανικος αλλα ηταν απλα εργοδηγος...  μαλλον ειναι αληθεια.



Αλήθεια είναι. Ένα ακόμα φαινόμενο Ζωγράφου.

----------


## kioan

> btw προσφατα εμαθα οτι ο τυπος δεν ειναι καν πολιτικος μηχανικος αλλα ηταν απλα εργοδηγος (δε ξερω τι ακριβως... σε οικοδομες μαλλον) και δε το διεψευσε αρα μαλλον ειναι αληθεια.



Ο ίδιος είχε πει:




> Εγώ είμαι μάστορας οπότε όχι επιστήμονας...



Και αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του ιδίου σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο του forum, είναι μπετατζής.


Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ελληνικό forum στο οποίο να μην έχει σπαμάρει:





> ...έχω ανοίξει 30 θέματα για την ευρεσιτεχνία μου σε φόρουμ πολιτικών μηχανικών και μου τα έχουν κλειδώσει όλα. Μόλις τους στριμώξω λίγο τσουπ κλείδωμα.



Το ότι ο ίδιος δεν καταλαβαίνει τις απαντήσεις που του δίνουν, το θεωρεί ως προσπάθεια να θαφτεί η ευρεσιτεχνία του  :Lol: 

Πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα ότι η χάρη του έχει φτάσει και στο 4τροχοί στο οποίο πλέον δεν του απαντάει κανείς, αλλά μπαίνει και αυτοϊκανοποιείται γράφοντας σελίδες ολόκληρες στο forum μόνος του. 
(βέβαια και εκεί τον έχουν πάρει είδηση και του απαντάνε αναλόγως  :Lol: )




Και για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα συζήτησης, αντιγράφω απόσπασμα από ανάρτηση του seismic στο 4troxoi:




> Φυσικά το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τον Π. Ζωγράφο για την συσκευή του για φθηνή ενέργεια.
> Και τον Γαλιλαίο δεν τον πίστευαν και τους έβγαλε νοκ αουτ. .







Για να μην τα ξαναγράφω, μια σύνοψη των όσων μας έχει πει κατά καιρούς ο seismic θα την βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## nick1974

> ....




Ρε Κιονα διορθωσε το αυτο το _...   "έχω ανοίξει 30 θέματα για την ευρεσιτεχνία μου σε φόρουμ πολιτικών μηχανικών και μου τα έχουν κλειδώσει όλα. Μόλις τους στριμώξω λίγο τσουπ κλείδωμα."

Δεν ειμαι εγω ο seismic _  :Lol:   :Tongue Smilie:  (το δα οπως το βαλες στο copy paste πανω στην απαντηση σε μενα  και μου πεταχτηκαν τα ματια  :hahahha: )


btw αρχικα ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ειχε πει οτι ειναι η δουλεια του αυτη και θεωρησα οτι ειναι μηχανικος.
Τωρα αν ο μπετατζης ειναι ειδικος στις αντισεισμικες μελλετες... ...οκ, οσο ζουμε μαθαινουμε  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

> Ρε Κιονα διορθωσε το αυτο...



Αχαχαχαχα! Sorry για τη δυσφήμιση, το διόρθωσα 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Satcom

Αγωγή κατά των «ελληνικών Hoaxes» από την Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών και τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8WMpdx1i4c

----------


## leosedf

Ναι και?

Με βλακείες ασχολούνται ως συνήθως.

----------


## nick1974

> Αγωγή κατά των «ελληνικών Hoaxes» από την Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών και τον Πέτρο Ζωγράφο 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8WMpdx1i4c



το ελεος το ιδιο, αντι να ανοιξουν ενα βαθυ λακο να κρυφτουν καθονται και ξεφτυλιζονται ακομα περισσοτερο.
Το ζαβο χεστον, πιθανο να χει και προβλημα (οχι οτι δεν ξερει οτι ειναι απατεωνας αλλα τουλαχιστο εχοντας δει live το βλεμα του δε μου βγαζει οτι ειναι κι ο πιο ισορροπημενος ανθρωπος του πλανητη, κι επι πλεον μιλαμε για ενα κοπανο ανευ αξιας και ανευ ουσιας) αλλα τα γιδια της εεφ θα πρεπε να ντρεπονται. Ηδη μια φορα μας καναν διεθνως ξεφτυλα με τις μαλακιες τους, κι αντι να λουφαξουν μπας και σιγα σιγα ξεχαστει η υπαρξη τους θελουν να βγουν και στο προσκηνιο? μα ποσο ηλιθιοι μπορει να ναι?
Καποιος να αξιολογησει τα γιδια του εν λογο οργανισμου δεν υπαρχει? ειναι στο απυροβλητο?

btw ειδα 2 δευτερολεπτα απ το βιντεακι (παταπανω δε μπορω να δω αυτο το ξερασμα)... τους επεισε ο μεγαλος.αυτος γιγαντας της νομικης οτι ειναι γκολτζης σαν τον Πιου???? περαστικα τους χαχαχα (μ αρεσει που λεει " εγω δε ξερω τιποτα, οι εντολεις μου" χαχαχαχα αρε νυφιτσα.)
Απενεργοποιησαν και τα σχολια για να μην πνιγουν απ το.πολυ χεσιμο που θα τρωγαν κι αφησαν το λαμογιο να παπαρολογει μονος του.
Αν η εεφ χρησιμοποιει ΚΑΙ αυτον τον ανεκδιηγητο τσογλανο πιστευω πως θα πρεπε σοβαρα οι Ελληνες φυσικοι να σκεφτουν αν πραγματικα τους χρειαζεται ενας τετοιος διαφθαρμενος φορεας.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

> το ελεος το ιδιο, αντι να ανοιξουν ενα βαθυ λακο να κρυφτουν καθονται και ξεφτυλιζονται ακομα περισσοτερο.
> Το ζαβο χεστον, πιθανο να χει και προβλημα (οχι οτι δεν ξερει οτι ειναι απατεωνας αλλα τουλαχιστο εχοντας δει live το βλεμα του δε μου βγαζει οτι ειναι κι ο πιο ισορροπημενος ανθρωπος του πλανητη, κι επι πλεον μιλαμε για ενα κοπανο ανευ αξιας και ανευ ουσιας) αλλα τα γιδια της εεφ θα πρεπε να ντρεπονται. Ηδη μια φορα μας καναν διεθνως ξεφτυλα με τις μαλακιες τους, κι αντι να λουφαξουν μπας και σιγα σιγα ξεχαστει η υπαρξη τους θελουν να βγουν και στο προσκηνιο? μα ποσο ηλιθιοι μπορει να ναι?
> Καποιος να αξιολογησει τα γιδια του εν λογο οργανισμου δεν υπαρχει? ειναι στο απυροβλητο?
> 
> btw ειδα 2 δευτερολεπτα απ το βιντεακι (παταπανω δε μπορω να δω αυτο το ξερασμα)... τους επεισε ο μεγαλος.αυτος γιγαντας της νομικης οτι ειναι γκολτζης σαν τον Πιου???? περαστικα τους χαχαχα (μ αρεσει που λεει " εγω δε ξερω τιποτα, οι εντολεις μου" χαχαχαχα αρε νυφιτσα.)
> Απενεργοποιησαν και τα σχολια για να μην πνιγουν απ το.πολυ χεσιμο που θα τρωγαν κι αφησαν το λαμογιο να παπαρολογει μονος του.
> Αν η εεφ χρησιμοποιει ΚΑΙ αυτον τον ανεκδιηγητο τσογλανο πιστευω πως θα πρεπε σοβαρα οι Ελληνες φυσικοι να σκεφτουν αν πραγματικα τους χρειαζεται ενας τετοιος διαφθαρμενος φορεας.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Είχαν αρχίσει τα σχόλια και μετά από το δικό μου που έγραφε "Σκατά στα μούτρα σας. Ευχαριστώ" τα κλείσανε, μη νομίζεις ότι τα άλλα σχόλια είχαν διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα.

----------

nick1974 (23-05-19)

----------


## nepomuk

Ιδου η Ροδος ,Ιδου και το πηδημα.
Δηλωνω ευθαρσως μαρτυρας υπερσπισης των "Hoaxes" .
Αν και εν πολλοις ασχετος με το επιστημονικο αντικειμενο , τλχ δεν ειμαι 
τοσο τεχνολογικα αναλφαβητος για να δεχθω τους ισχυρισμους ΠΖ , του συνεταιρου Σπηλιοπουλου
και της καθ υλην αρμοδιας ΕΕΦ .

Ε ρε γλεντια στο δικαστηριο , αν παμε εκει τελικα και δεν την κανει γυριστη η ΕΕΦ τουλαχιστον.
Θεωρω δεδομενο πως τα μελη εδω που εχουν πρωταγωνιστησει στην αποκαλυψη της απατης, θα δωσουν
βροντερο παρον στις αιθουσες των δικαστηριων .Αναφερω ενα ονομα στην τυχη ..  ο δοκτωρ των ηλεκτρονικων 
πλην ανωτερας βιας, δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι απων απο ενα τετοιο πολυθεαμα.
Οσον αφορα το οπτικουαστικο υλικο απο την δικανικη διαδικασια ,επαφιεται  στα τεχνικως κατηρτισμενα μελη
του φορουμ να φροντισουν για τα περαιτερω.
Καλη συνεχεια συντροφοι αγωνιστες και στον δικανικο κολασμο της Απατης : να πηγαινει για μαλλι ο μουστακιας
και να φυγει ξυρισμενος.

Αν τυχον ηθελε επιδικασθει χρηματικο ποσο προς ικανοποιηση των "Hoaxes" ,προτεινω να κατατεθει υπερ του
χαμογελου του παιδιου αλλα και των απορων κορασιδων.
Ιδου η μητερα ολων των δικων .Εδω θα ειμαστε να το χαρουμε.

----------


## nick1974

> Είχαν αρχίσει τα σχόλια και μετά από το δικό μου που έγραφε "Σκατά στα μούτρα σας. Ευχαριστώ" τα κλείσανε, μη νομίζεις ότι τα άλλα σχόλια είχαν διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα.



Καταλαβαινεις νομιζω τι παιζει, ειναι φως φαναρι οτι ο δικηγορισκος βρηκε τροπο να παρει λιγο εξτρα τζαμπα δημοσιοτητα εντος του χωρου των βλαμμενων για να τσιμπισει καμια υποθεση.
Ειναι βεβαιο οτι δε θα το φτασει στα δικαστηρια γιατι δεν τον συμφερει να δειξει οτι χανει υποθεσεις, απλως κανει τζαμπα διαφημηση στον εαυτο του (τωρα απο τα βοδια της εεφ δεν αποκλειεται να τους πηρε και λεφτα)






> Ιδου η μητερα ολων των δικων .Εδω θα ειμαστε να το χαρουμε.



σιγα ρε συ, τους θεωρεις ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ ηλιθιους, να πανε σε μια δικη, που θα ειναι σα να προκαλεσει σε αγωνα η ομαδα των παιδιων της γειτονιας τη Ρεαλ Μαδριτης?
Απλα η δικηγοραρα βρηκε τροπο να παρει καμια υποθεση χωρις καν να επενδυσει ουτε σε καρτες (καπως ετσι δε προσπαθει και το αλλο το ufo ο παπαρδελος να μπει και καλα στην πολιτικη? )

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rama

Δικηγόρος που δεν έχει πάρει μπροστά το 50%, είναι ανυπόληπτος...

----------


## nick1974

> Δικηγόρος που δεν έχει πάρει μπροστά το 50%, είναι ανυπόληπτος...



κοιτα, ακουγεται λιγο εξωφρενικο να του χουν δωσει και λεφτα, αλλα πλακα πλακα απ αυτον τον τυπο κι απ αυτους τους ηλιθιους δε θα μου κανε και τεραστια εντυπωση.
βεβαια δε νομιζω να θεωρεις πως ο συγκεκριμενος εχει και τρελη υποληψη lol

αν ειναι ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ ηλιθιοι να τους βρω να μου δωσουν κι εμενα κατι για να διαφημιστω χαχα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Καταλαβαινεις νομιζω τι παιζει, ειναι φως φαναρι οτι ο δικηγορισκος βρηκε τροπο να παρει λιγο εξτρα τζαμπα δημοσιοτητα 
> σιγα ρε συ, τους θεωρεις ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ ηλιθιους, να πανε σε μια δικη, που θα ειναι σα να προκαλεσει σε αγωνα η ομαδα των παιδιων της γειτονιας τη Ρεαλ Μαδριτης?
> (καπως ετσι δε προσπαθει και το αλλο το ufo ο παπαρδελος να μπει και καλα στην πολιτικη? )
> 
> Redmi 5 Plus*



Αυτη τη φορα δεν διαφωνουμε ,προφανως δεν θα το πανε ως την αιθουσα.Αλλα απο που κι ως που δικηγορισκος; Ο αυυτοπροσδιοριζομενος
καθηγητης νομικης Γερμανικου Πανεπιστημιου;
Συν τοις αλλοις ειναι Συνεταιρος στην ιδιοκτησια της Ελληνικης Πατεντας με τον Μουστακια.
Για την ΕΕΦ : Ειναι δυνατον τοσοι και τοσοι με μαστερ και διδακτορικα εκει μεσα να ειναι τοσο ηλιθιοι η μας πουλανε τρελλιτσα ;
Για τον Σωτηρη :Εχω την εντυπωση πως σωστα πλασαρεται , στην αναβροχια καλο και το χαλαζι -υποψηφιος υπο τον Μπαρουφ.
Τι να πραξει ενας νεος του επιπεδου Παπαδελου με τα μαστερ απο Ελβετικα Πανεπιστημια , με περασμα απο το Cern κτλπ ;
Να παει μεταναστης σφουγκοκωλαριος στη Γερμανια; Ενα κομματι ψωμι το κερδιζει κι εδω.Στην πορεια  ο τοπος θα τον χρειαστει.

*Επιτελους στασου στο υψος σου και αναβαθμισου ειτε σε Mi 8 (το στρωνω αυτες τις μερες), ειτε ακομα καλυτερα σε Mi 9 κατεβαινοντας
στα 7nm και στον SD855 (Money is no problem for you,για ηλeκτρονικα παντα).

----------


## nick1974

> αυυτοπροσδιοριζομενος
> καθηγητης νομικης Γερμανικου Πανεπιστημιου;



ωχ καταλαβα...
εχει ελενξει κανεις αν εχει κανα κανονικο πτυχιο η αν ειναι σα του μουρουτη?






> Για την ΕΕΦ : Ειναι δυνατον τοσοι και τοσοι με μαστερ και διδακτορικα εκει μεσα να ειναι τοσο ηλιθιοι η μας πουλανε τρελλιτσα ;



πλακα πλακα μπορει οντως να ειναι και ηλιθιοι.
Συμφωνα με ενα βιβλιο που διαβασα τελευταια η ηλιθιοτητα δεν εχει καμια σχεση ουτε.με την κοινωνικη θεση ουτε με τη μορφωση ουτε με την κοινωνικη ομαδα, και ειτε παρειςια ομαδα ιθαγενων του Αμαζονιου ειτε μια ομαδα καθηγητων του ΜΙΤ το ποσοστο ηλιθιοτητας ειναι το ιδιο (γυρω στο 30% συμφωνα με το συγγραφεα ο οποιος δεν ειναι ψυχολογος αλλα ψυχιατρος, και αυτοι συνηθως κατι παραπανω ξερουν σ αυτα τα θεματα).





> Στην πορεια  ο τοπος θα τον χρειαστει.



γιατι θα τον κανουμε τον τοπο αεροστατο η βαρκα για να χρειαζεται σαβουρα?






> *Επιτελους στασου στο υψος σου και αναβαθμισου ειτε σε Mi 8 (το στρωνω αυτες τις μερες), ειτε ακομα καλυτερα σε Mi 9 κατεβαινοντας
> στα 7nm και στον SD855 (Money is no problem for you,για ηλeκτρονικα παντα).




καλοριζικο. money για ηλεκτρονικα σιγουρα is no problem for me, αλλα βαζοντας αλλα 200 ευρω παιρνω αλλα 32 Gb ram στον υπολογιστη (και μη ρωτησεις αν χρειαζομαι 64Gb, ναι τα χρειαζομαι πολυ περισσοτερο απο ενα κινητο που θα κανει ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα που κανει κι αυτο) η βαζω ;λλα 600-700 και αλλαζω τις λαμπιτσες του προενισχυτη μου με psVane (οι οποιες μπορει να ειναι το ιδιο μ αυτες που εχω αλλα ειναι πιο μουρατες και τεσπα θα προσφερουν κατι παραπανω σε σχεση με ενα κινητο που θα κανει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα ιδια μ αυτα που κανει αυτο) η μπορω να παρω αλλο ενα 1000ρη nvme για να βαλω τις εικονικες μηχανες μου, κατι που θα μπυ προσφερει πολυ περισσοτερα απο το να παρω ενα κινητο που θα κανει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα ιδια μ αυτο εδω, η μπορω να ξεθαψω οτιδηποτε απ τη wish list μου απο πραγματα που ...οκ να μην επαναλαμβανομαι.
Για πρωτη φορα εχω ενα τουμπανο κινητο που δε με νοιαζει αν παθει οτιδηποτε και θα ξαναπαω στις παπαριες? οχι ευχαριστω, μια χαρα το περασα αυτο το σπορ με την εμονη.μου στα samsung note και εχω πει ΠΟΤΕ ΠΙΑ.
(αντε το πολυ πολυ αν δω οτι βγαλει νεο mi5 το Δεκεμβρη στα 7nm να αναβαθμισω σ αυτο)




Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

Μα κανένας - καμιά δεν πρόσεξε μια πολύ απλή αλλά σημαντικότατη λεπτομέρια;
Για ...προσέξτε λίγο τις δυο παρακάτω εικόνες:


Μόνο εγώ το ...βλέπω; Από πότε ο Ζωγράφος έγινε ...ηλεκτρονικός και μάλιστα ΚΑΙ μέλος της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών ( ΕΕΦ από εδώ και πέρα για συντομία); Επειδή ο κύριος Σπηλιόπουλος αναλώνεται σε μια απίστευτα λεπτομεριακή εξέτεση στοιχείων άσχετων με την υπόθεση ( ταυτότητα μελών του hellenichoaxes, πού μένουν κτλ κτλ ) ας ζητήσουν τα hellenichoaxes να μάθουν πώς και γιατί ο Ζωγράφος είναι ...ηλεκτρονικός και μάλιστα μέλος της ΕΕΦ!!! Θα έχει πολύ πλάκα να δούμε στοιχεία γιατί τώρα θυμάμαι το αείμνηστο: "ηλεκτρονικος RF με σπουδές στην φυσική, 4 χρόνια με βαθμό 9 και 3/4 αλλά ...δεν πήρα πτυχίο"!!! Αν δεν πήρε πτυχίο τότε είναι απλός ηλεκτρολόγος! Από πότε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι μπορούν να είναι μέλη της ΕΕΦ; Φυσικά ( το λογοπαίγνιο είναι σκόπιμο! ) η ΕΕΦ γράφει στην επίσημη σελίδα της:




> H  Ε.Ε.Φ. είναι Επιστημονικός Σύλλογος μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα, που  εκπροσωπεί τους Έλληνες επιστήμονες της Φυσικής, των Τεχνολογιών Φυσικής  και Επικοινωνιών και άλλων σχετιζόμενων κλάδων.



[ https://eef.gr/enosifisikon/tautotita.html ]
Προσέξτε το "*...Επικοινωνιών και άλλων σχετιζόμενων κλάδων*" και αυτό:




> Ένα πρόσωπο μπορεί να γίνει δεκτό ως τακτικό μέλος της Ε.Ε.Φ. Πρέπει να  διαθέτει πανεπιστημιακό τίτλο (πτυχιακού ή μεταπτυχιακού επιπέδου) από  οποιοδήποτε Ελληνικό ή ισότιμο ξένο Πανεπιστήμιο στην Φυσική ή συναφή  περιοχή, ή διαθέτει πανεπιστημιακό τίτλο (πτυχιακού ή μεταπτυχιακού  επιπέδου) από οποιοδήποτε Ελληνικό ή ισότιμο ξένο Πανεπιστήμιο σε  οποιαδήποτε περιοχή και έχει οκτώ χρόνια αποδεδειγμένης προϋπηρεσίας σε  οποιαδήποτε περιοχή των Ε.Φ.



[ https://eef.gr/enosifisikon/eggrafi.html ]
Προσέξτε το "*...Πρέπει να  διαθέτει πανεπιστημιακό τίτλο* "!
Άρα, λογικό συμπέρασμα:
Για να είναι μέλος της ΕΕΦ ο Ζωγράφος τον ...βαφτίζουμε ηλεκτρονικό ( συναφές με τις επικοινωνίες ) αλλά... με προσωπική δημόσια δήλωση του ίδιου του Ζωγράφου *δεν πήρε πτυχίο*! Άρα... πώς και γιατί είναι μέλος της ΕΕΦ;
Κανείς από τα hellenichoaxes διαβάζει εδώ; Κανείς που να τους το αναφέρει;

----------

kioan (23-05-19), 

nick1974 (23-05-19)

----------


## nepomuk

> Μα κανένας - καμιά δεν πρόσεξε μια πολύ απλή αλλά σημαντικότατη λεπτομέρια;





Με το συμπαθειο κ Δοκτωρα FreeEnregy ,σοβαρολογειτε; Τετοια δαπανη φαιας ουσιας για να πειτε τι;
Ακομα και οι πετρες γνωριζουν μελη συλλογικοτητων "τιμης ΕΝΕΚΕΝ"  και ας στερουνται καποιων τυπικων προσοντων.
Εχετε ακουσει ποτε για πρεσβεις εκ Προσωπικοτητων ;Δεν διετελεσαν ποτε διπλωματες ,αγνοουν και τα βασικα ισως της διπλωματιας
και παρ ολα αυτα  ...  βλεπετε τον εκαστοτε πρεσβευτη η και πρεσβειρα των ΗΠΑ εις Παρισιους, δεν ειναι ποτε διπλωματης καριερας.
Στην περιπτωση μας εχουμε μια πραγματικη διαννοια , μια φορα στα χιλια χρονια γεννιεται τετοιος ανθρωπος (συμφωνα με τον συμπαθεστατο εν γενει 
κ George Pap που μαλιστα γνωρισατε δια ζωσης) .

Ερωτω κ FreeEnergy πως θα ηταν δυνατον η ΕΕΦ να μην δεχθει στους κολπους της αυτον τον ακεραιο ερευνητη , αριστουχο φοιτητη και
αδαμαντινο χαρακτηρα (βλεπε και diamond anvil στις δημοσιευθεισες εργασιες ΠΖ), που διαολε
απο ενα ασχημο παιγνιδι της ζωης δεν ελαβε τυπικα πτυχιο . Στο φιναλε ο ηλεκτρισμος  και η ραδιοηλεκτρολογια  ειναι κλαδοι της Φυσικης.
Αυτα τα γνωριζουν και οι τεχνολογικως αναλφαβητοι κ Δοκτωρα.
Θα παρακαλουσα να επανορθωσετε και να μενετε στην ουσια των πραγματων και ουχι στους τυπους.

Τελος δεν μας διευκρινισατε αν θα παραστειτε ασμενως ως μαρτυρας υπερασπισης  αλλλα και αληθειας ως ειδημων φυσικος περι τα
ενεργειακα ,αλλα και "Ζωγραφολογος" για  το παντελως αβασιμο των ισχυρισμων ΠΖ και να επιμεινετε στον χαρακτηρισμο "απατεωνισκος"  σε μια υποτιθεμενη δικη
των "hoaxes" οταν και εαν αυτη η υποθεση φτασει στις αιθουσες της Θεμιδος.

----------


## nick1974

> ...



αν και ειναι πολυ τυπολατρικο αυτο που χεις κολλησει, και κατα τη γνωμη μου πταισμα μπροστα στο μεγεθος ολης αυτης της ηλιθιοτητας γυρω απ το ζαβο, αλλα ετσι κουβεντα να γινεται, εννωειται ΔΕΝ ειναι ηλεκτρονικος μηχανικος, ΔΕΝ ειναι ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος,  (γενικα δεν παιζει να ειναι μηχανικος) και ΔΕΝ ειναι φυσικος ουτε εχει παρακολουθησει τετοιες σπουδες, και επισεις ΔΕΝ ειναι ηλεκτρολογος ηλεκτρονικος (αυτο δεν υπαρχει σαν πτυχιο με αυτη την ονομασια, στην εποχη μου το λεγαν "τηλεπικοινωνιων και αυτοματισμων" κι ειναι κι αυτο που χω κι εγω, ενω σημερα τα εχουν διαχωρισμενα διαφορετικα,  αλλα ασχετα  πως το ονομαζαν τοτε, αν αυτος ο ανθρωπος εχει τετοιο πτυχιο εγω θα παω στο θιβετ να γινω σαολιν
Το προφανες απ την πορεια του και λογο ηλικειας  και με βαση το που εχει δουλεψει (σε ραδιοσταθμους και σε τηλεσταθμους ηταν στο μεγαλυτερο μερος, ειναι πως εχει καποιο χαρτι ραδιοηλεκτρολογου που ηταν οι ηλεκτρονικοι επιπεδου διετων τεχνικων σχολων την εποχη που σπουδαζε. (ναι ειναι λιγο αβολο και να ξεκαθαρισω οτι σε καμια περιπτωση δε το λεω υποτιμητικα για  ανθρωπους που εχουν τετοιο χαρτι. Στα 50s 60s η τριτοβαθμια εκπαιδευση ηταν πολυτελεια στην Ελλαδα για αρκετο κοσμο, και στην τελικη ανθρωποι που λειτουργησαν και λειτουργουν ως σοβαροι επαγγελματιες δεν εχει σχεση τι χαρτια εχουν ουτε εχουν σχεση με τον τσαρλατανο).
Τωρα αν εχει και καποιο χαρτι ηλεκτρολογου (δε ξερω γιατι το βλεπεις υποδεεστερο τη στιγμη που -δυστυχως- ισχυει το αντιθετο, και δε θα επεκταθω στο γιατι ειπα δυστυχως, οσοι καταλαβαν καταλαβαν)  ΑΥΤΟ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ, εκτος αν πηγε σε καποια παρομοια σχολη τετοιου επιπεδου. (που σε καμια περιπτωση δεν τον κανει ουτε καθηγητη ουτε κατι περισσοτερο απο ηλεκτρολογο εγκαταστασεων)
Τωρα η βεβαιωση οτι διδαξε σε καποια σχολη ηλεκτρολογια... αυτο ας το εξετασει οποιος εχει ορεξη, εδω ο μουρουτης ειχε καμια δεκαρια πλαστα πτυχια αγορασμενα απ το ιντερνετ και δουλευε ως γιατρος! (κι οχι μονο αυτο, να ακολουθουσε την κλασικη ιατρικη οπως καναν και κανουν κι αλλοι με πλαστα πτυχια παει στο διαολο, αλλα αυτος κανει και "καινοτομιες" πανω στη θεραπεια του καρκινου με αποτελεσμα να χει σκοτωσει τουλαχιστο εναν ανθρωπο με τα ματζουνια τα λεμονια και τον καθαρο αερα) αλλα προσωπικα κλινω πως κατι δεν παει καλα με αυτη την ιστορια.


btw, το θεμα δεν ειναι η τυπολατρεια. Αν ο ζαβος ηταν οντως συτο που λεει οχι μονο της εεφ μελος δικαιωματικα θα ηταν αλλα και οποιουδηποτε γνωστου η αγνωστου επιστημονικου συλλογου στον κοσμο κι ας ηταν και υδραυλικος η ζογκλερ σε παιδικα παρτυ. Το προβλημα ειναι πολυ πιο πραγματικο, και δεν εχει να κανει με το αν δεν ειναι ηλεκτρονικος η ηλεκτρολογος η οτιδηποτε, αλλα με το οτι παρουσιαζει μια θεατρικη μπουρδα ως εφευρεση παραγωγης ρευματος  στα μουτρα των τυπων της εεφ κι αυτοι τα δεχονται αμασητα.
Μηπως να πα να τους πω για τη χρονομηχανη που εφτιαξα με αυγολεμονο και υψηλες συχνοτητες? 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

Τις λόγιες χαζομαρούλες του nepomuk δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να τις σχολιάσω αλλά θα σταθώ σε αυτό:




> αν και ειναι πολυ τυπολατρικο αυτο που χεις κολλησει, και κατα τη γνωμη μου πταισμα μπροστα στο μεγεθος ολης αυτης της ηλιθιοτητας γυρω απ το ζαβο,



*ΔΕΝ* είναι τυπολατρικό! Είναι πολύ πολύ σημαντικό για δυο λόγους.


Αν είναι πράγματι μέλος ο Ζωγράφος της ΕΕΦ τότε παρουσίασε *πλαστό πτυχίο*. Αν δεν παρουσίασε πτυχίο *παρανόμως είναι μέλος της ΕΕΦ* και αυτό μας οδηγεί στο  ( 2 )Αν *ΔΕΝ* είναι μέλος της ΕΕΦ ο Ζωγράφος* ΔΕΝ* μπορεί να κινήσει δικαστική διαδικασία εναντίων των hellenichoaxes. Γιατί; Γιατί ο ποινικός κώδικας *ξεκάθαρα* αναφέρει ότι οι "_δυσμενείς κρίσεις για επιστημονικές εργασίες_" *ΔΕΝ* αποτελούν συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση! Άρα μπορώ να συνεχίσω να τον λέω απατεώνα μέχρι να αποδείξει ότι λειτουργεί η ...απιθανολογία του! Επειδή όμως η ΕΕΦ "κατηγορήθηκε" για πρακτικές και όχι για επιστημονικές εργασίες εκεί μπορεί ( έστω και σαθρά ... ) να στοιχειοθετηθεί συκοφαντική δυσφμήμιση! Άρα; "_Μέλη_" ( προσοχή στα εισαγωγικά! ) της ΕΕΦ μπορούν να κατηγορήσουν τα hellenichoaxes για προσβολή της προσωπικότητας τους ή συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση... 

Νομίζω καταλαβαίνουμε τώρα γιατί *ΕΙΝΑΙ* σημαντικό να παρουσιάζεται σαν μέλος της ΕΕΦ ο Ζωγράφος. Για να θυμηθούμε όμως γιατί δεν μπορεί να είναι μέλος εκτός κι αν παρουσιάσει έγγραφα που να αποδεικνύουν το αντίθετο.

*Στοιχείο υπ' αριθμόν -1-*
Τι ...δηλώνει ο Ζωγράφος ότι είναι:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=gHS0XraGu-w
[ Αν ο παραπάνω σύνδεσμος δεν σας πάει κατευθείαν στο σωστό σημείο, πηγαίνετε στο 3:28 ]*
Στοιχείο υπ' αριθμόν -2-
*Στην παλιά ιστοσελίδα για την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση και για να αποδώσουν επιστημονικό κύρος στις αερολογίες Ζωγράφου είχε αναρτηθεί το παρακάτω έγγραφο:
Ναι δίδαξε και συγχαρητήρια στον Ζωγράφο αλλά με ΠΟΙΑ ειδικότητα; Ηλεκτρολόγος... Χμμμμ... Και δηλώνει "...4 χρόνια σπουδές στις φυσικές επιστήμες με βαθμό 9 και 3/4 αλλά ...δεν πήρα πτυχίο"!

Τι προκύπτει από τα στοιχεία -1- και -2- ;
_Ότι ο Ζωγράφος εν έτη 2019 είναι ακόμη Ηλεκτρολόγος! Και σαν ηλεκτρολόγος που είναι δεν μπορεί να είναι μέλος της ΕΕΦ. Και αν δεν είναι μέλος της ΕΕΦ δεν μπορεί να μηνύσει τα hellenichoaxes!
_
Τι λες nick1974 είναι ...τυπολατρία;

Υ.Γ.
Δεν μπορούν να κατηγορήσουν κανέναν για παραβίαση του απορρήτου προσωπικών δεδομένων σε όσα έχω γράψει. Οι δηλώσεις για το τι είναι έγιναν δημόσια σε διαδικτυακή εκπομπή και το έγγραφο αναρτήθηκε φανερά σε διαδικτυακό τόπο. Υπάρχει σαφής διαχωρισμός για αυτά. Αφού τα κοινοποιείς εσύ παύουν να είναι προσωπικά δεδομένα!

----------

kioan (24-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

αν αυτος ο τυπος εχει πτυχιο ηλεκτρολογιας και ειναι καθηγητης παω τωρα θιβετ να γινω... ...νινζα.
Κι αυτο πλαστο θα ναι
ΔΕΝ μπορει να ναι οτιδηποτε.αλλο εκτος απο ραδιοηλεκτρολογος η ραδιοτεχνιτης 
Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Ενα μελος εδω απο μνημης νομιζω Giwrgos_TH εχει γραψει οτι γνωριζει τον Πετρο Ζωγραφο εδω και δεκαετιες, τον αδελφο του κτλπ.
Δυστυχως δεν μας διαφωτισε περαιτερω για το βιογραφικο του.Αν παρακολουθει το νημα θα μπορουσε να συμπληρωσει τα κενα μας.
Με τη σειρα μου κι εγω απο την ηλικια , την περιοχη κτλπ εικαζω οτι ο Πετρος πρεπει να περασε ενα φεγγαρι τλχ απο την Σιβιτανιδειο Σχολη στην Καλιθεα.
Την εποχη εκεινη ηταν Ανωτερη Τεχνικη σχολη  ισοβαθμη με τα τοτε ΚΑΤΕΕ νυν ΤΕΙ.

Συμφωνα με το βιογραφικο του ερευνητη (τον αποκαλω ετσι διοτι το ψωνιο τλχ το εχει , βλεπε και διασταυρωμενες πληροφοριες για το ταξιδι
στην Νοτια Αφρικη για να πωλησει τεχνολογια στο εκει Πολεμικο Ναυτικο , αφου το ημετερο δεν εστεργε επαρκως),ο Πετρος ειχε αναλαβει τις
μελετες για τα κεραιοσυστηματα πλειστων οσων ραδιοφωνικων σταθμων, επισκευαζε επι δεκαετιες πανακριβα οργανα και εξοπλισμο κτλπ.
Απο τις γραπτες μελετες που εχει δημοσιευσει δειχνει μακροσκοπικα τλχ , οτι διαθετει τινα θεωρητικη καταρτιση και δεν ειναι ενας εμπειρικος 
ηλεκτρονικος και μονον.
Χρηματισε επισης ωρομισθιος καθηγητης στις Ανωτερες σχολες του Εμπορικου Ναυτικου.
Ολα αυτα δεν τον αθωωνουν , συζητηθηκε εδω το θεμα οτι και ο δασκαλος καλιστα μπορει να ειναι απατεωνας ,αφου
ανθρωπος ειναι κι αυτος , εχει στοματα να ταισει κτλπ.
Τεσπα το βιογραφικο του ανδρος παρουσιαζει χασματα οποτε να ριξω μια ιδεα σκετη προκληση.
Ο nick74 αργα η γρηγορα θα πεσει πανω στον μουστακια και αντι να φτυνει τον κορφο του ,θα μπορουσε σεμνα και ταπεινα
να θεσει μερικες ερωτησεις στον ..δασκαλο (βλεπε Παπ) ,τουτεστιν περασε η οχι εξω απο την Σιβιτανιδειο;
Εκτος απο 350 μιλιβατακια τι αλλο δινει και παιρνει ετσι απλα και καθαρα 700 βατ; Την ψυχη του;

----------


## nick1974

Με την καμια ο ανθρωπος που μπερδευει την απολαβη με την ισχυ δεν εχει βγαλει σχολη ισοτιμη με ΤΕΙ.
Οτι δουλεψε σε ραδιοσταθμους και τηλεοπτικους το ξερουμε, αλλα αυτο δε λεει κατι, φθηνο κρεας παιρναν οι περισσοτεροι και απ οσους εχω γνωρισει που δουλευαν εκεινη την εποχη σε σταθμους λιγοι ηταν οι πραγματικοι επαγγελματιες και ειναι κι αυτοι που λιγο πολυ εχουν παραμεινει στο επαγγελμα. Αυτο που λες οτι "του εμπιστευοταν" ΟΧΙ, η δουλεια του δεν ηταν να σκαλιζει αλλα να ενημερωνει την RVR για τυχον βλαβες, σε μηχανηματα που ειχαν αρκετα αυτοδιαγνωστικα (για την εποχη τους οχι ασχημα. εχουμε κι εδω ανθρωπους που ειχαν δουλεψει με RVR και μπορουν να μας πουν πετισσοτερα. θεωρητικα απ τις διαφημησεις και τος παρουσιασεις που θυμαμαι απ τα περιοδικα της εποχης για τα μηχανηματα της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας τα ιδια μηχανηματα σημερα θα μπορουσαν με μερικα ιντερφεις να συνδεονται στο ιντερνετ χρησιμοποιοντας τα ιδια διαγνωστικα που εβλεπε κι ο πζ) δεν ειχε σχεση με τις μελλετες η τις εγκαταστασεις.
Το αν δουλεψε σαν καθηγητης αυτο ειναι μια ιστορια που αν την ψαξει καποιος μπορει να βγει και κανενα λαβρακι (δεν ειναι τοσο εγκληματικο οπως πχ η υποθεση μουρουτη αλλα αν δεν ειχε τα απαραιτητα χαρτια για κατι τετοιο δεν παυει να ειναι απατη). Οσον αφορα το στρατο κι εγω εχω παραδωσει.μαθηματα χωρις να ειμαι καθηγητης η κατι αντιστοιχο οποτε ειναι κατι που αν το εκανε κατα τη διαρκεια της θητειας του χωρις να πληρωθει (η τεσπα αν πληρωθηκε σε αδειες) ειναι οκ (βεβαια το τι μαθαν αυτοι που διδαξε ειναι για γελια αν το καλοσκεφτεις αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι κατι αδιαφορο) Τωρα αν το χρησιμοποιει κι αυτο στο βιογραφικο του για μπουγιο ειναι απλα κατι ηλιθιο που συμπληρωνει ανευ ουσιας και ανευ αξιας.
Και για να τελειωνουμε, αυτος ο ανθρωπος το μονο χαρτι που μπορει να εχει στα χερια του ειναι αυτο του ραδιοηλεκτρολογου η του ραδιοτεχνιτη. (ουσιαστικα ηλεκτρονικος σχολης πουνεβγαζε επισκευαστες τηλεορασεων και ραδιοφωνων) Τιποτα απολυτως διαφορετικο, και με βαση τις γνωσεις που μας εχει δειξει πως εχει εχει παραμεινει χωρις να εχει εξελιχθει ιδιεταιρα στο ιδιο επιπεδο που ειχε οταν αποφοιτησε.
Τωρα ΑΝ εχει βγαλει και κανενα χαρτι ηλεκτρολογου προφανως θα ναι κι αυτο καποιας διετους σχολης που απλα πας μια βολτα και μαθεις δε μαθεις σου δινουν ενα χαρτι.

και τελος, δεν εχει καμια αξια αν τον δω να τον ρωτησω οτιδηποτε για τις σπουδες του. Για ποιο λογο πιστευεις οτι θα πει οποιαδηποτε αληθεια?


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

Μα το θέμα είναι *ΠΩΣ και ΓΙΑΤΙ είναι μέλος της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών* ( ΕΕΦ για συντομία )!
Το παρελθόν του, το αν δίδαξε ή όχι, αυτά δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σημασία! Με ποιά ιδιότητα ακριβώς είναι *ΜΕΛΟΣ* της ΕΕΦ; *ΓΙΑΤΙ* είναι μέλος της ΕΕΦ; Αν* ΔΕΝ* είναι μέλος της ΕΕΦ γιατί αναφέρεται στα εξώδικα και γενικά σε όλα τα έγγραφα σαν μέλος; Ο κύριος Σπηλιόπουλος "κόλλησε" σε λεπτομέριες, είδα όλο το βίντεο, μια πρόταση μόνο για την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση! Όλο τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο αναλώνεται σε λεπτομέριες για το που μένει ποιός και αν μένει εκεί που λέει ότι μένει... Αν είναι να γίνει "σύγκρουση" λεπτομεριών στο δικαστήριο ας ψάξουν τα hellenichoaxes και το τι είναι ο Ζωγράφος και πώς και γιατί είναι μέλος της ΕΕΦ! Χώρια που αν *ΔΕΝ* είναι μέλος της ΕΕΦ δεν πρέπει να είναι το όνομά του μέσα στα εξώδικα... Τι προσπαθούν να κάνουν; Είδαν φως με όλη την δημοσιότητα που έγινε με τα hellenichoaxes και σκέφτηκαν να "τρυπώσουν" κι αυτοί ανάμεσα, βαφτίζοντας ( μπορεί να είναι και πραγματικά γραμμένος! ) τον Ζωγράφο μέλος άρα ...θιγμένο από τα δημοσιεύματα! Οι αρνητικές κρίσεις για την εφεύρεση ( scam , απάτη κτλ κτλ ) *ΔΕΝ στοιχειοθετούν* συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση. Το ξέρει αυτό ο Σπηλιόπουλος για αυτό και βάζει "μπροστάρη" την ΕΕΦ και ...μέλος τον Ζωγράφο! Ας μην μείνουμε λοιπόν στο ...παρελθόν Ζωγράφου γιατί αυτό εμπίπτει στην προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων και να δούμε, να μάθουμε αν γίνεται, πώς και γιατί ο Ζωγράφος ...έγινε μέλος της ΕΕΦ!!!

----------

kioan (24-05-19)

----------


## nepomuk

> Μα το θέμα είναι *ΠΩΣ και ΓΙΑΤΙ είναι μέλος της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών* ( ΕΕΦ για συντομία )!
>   Ας μην μείνουμε λοιπόν στο ...παρελθόν Ζωγράφου γιατί αυτό εμπίπτει στην προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων και να δούμε, να μάθουμε αν γίνεται, πώς και γιατί ο Ζωγράφος ...έγινε μέλος της ΕΕΦ!!!




Θα μου επιτρεψετε να διαφωνησω κ Δοκτωρα, το λετε και το ξαναρωτατε πως και γιατι ο Πινελος ενδεχομενως κατεστη μελος μιας κοινωνιας προσωπων.
Γιατι ,διοτι ,επειδη και γιατι κλανει το Γατί μετά συγχωρησεως.Απλα πραγματα:Μιαν ωραιαν εσπεραν, συνηλθε το ΔΣ της συλλογικοτητας και δια βοης ΤΙΜΗΣ ΕΝΕΚΕΝ , ενεταξε
στους κολπους της ,αυτον τον αδαμαστο και ακαμματο Ελληνα , διαννοια , εφευρετη αντε και του αεικινητου ,αφου πρωτα οι ειδημονες της ΕΕΦ αλλα και επαγγελματιες της
πιατσας εξετασαν επισταμενως το πονημα του  ..  και τα λοιπα ειναι ιστορια  κυριε Καθηγητα.

Οσον αφορα το παρελθον και το ποιον εν γενει του μουστακια δηλ σε αγοραια γλωσσα , τι ταμπάκ φυμέ και τι ειδους φρουτο ειναι 
αυτος ο φερελπις "εφευρετης" και ιεραποστολος της καθαρης,πρασινης,παμφθηνης ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας για το πόπολο , θα μου επιτρεψετε
και παλι να διαφωνησω.
Ο ιδιος κατεστησε εαυτον δημοσιο προσωπο , ιδρυσε κοινωνικο κινημα , παρουσιασθηκε και συνεντευξιασθη στο "γυαλι" μετα της Θυγατρος του
κ Λιανας Ζωγραφου ,βλεπετε κα τις ανεπαναληπτες εκπομπες "Καλημερα Υδρογονο".
Επιπλεον οργιασε στο διαδικτυο ειτε αυτοπροσωπως ,ειτε δια κραχτων - αντιπροσωπων ,διεπλακη με την πολιτικη εξουσια , βλεπε πρωην ευσωμο υπουργο
κατα περιπτωση καταδρομεα, ικαρο ,βατραχι κτλπ.
Διαχειριζεται φορουμ (ναι ζει ακομα στη ζουγκλα , φιγουραρει στην πρωτη σελιδα) , με εχει καταγραψει-φακελλωσει , διαγραψει μηνυματα μου , αποβαλλει επι 3ημερον απαξ,
κοκ.Ετι περισσοτερο απασχολησε την κοινη γνωμη , δηλ  κατι περιεργους  η και λοξους σαν και του λογου μου και γενικα προσωπα
με καποια αποκλινουσα συμπεριφορα ,απο το μεσο ορο της κοινωνιας που αδιαφορησε εν γενει.
Απο τετοια ατομα τι να περιμενει ο κ Πινελος ; Να μην εξετασουμε το ποιον του ; Να μην το ψαξουμε;
Πιστευε και μη ερευνα; Αμασητη τροφη; Να μην επεξεργαστουμε τα οσα ειδαμε κι ακουσαμε δημοσιως;
Αφου ταθελε ο @ωλος του.
Και εις αλλα με υγειαν κυριε Καθηγητα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δείτε μια νέα, επαναστατική ιδέα για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από το μηδέν!!! Οι τύποι είναι πολύ εξελιγμένοι, αβανγκάρντ, πρωτοπορία!!

----------


## rama

Δοκίμασα με διαφορετικό τύπο μπουζί, και έβγαζε περισσότερα volt! Εβαλα εν σειρά μία κεραία yagi 27db από τσαγιέρα και παράλληλα ένα πυκνωτή γραφενίου, χειροποίητο με πράσσο και μυρωδικά υδρογόνου, και κατέβηκε ακριβώς στα 220V.

----------

nick1974 (25-05-19)

----------


## Satcom

> Δοκίμασα με διαφορετικό τύπο μπουζί, και έβγαζε περισσότερα volt! Εβαλα εν σειρά μία κεραία yagi 27db από τσαγιέρα και παράλληλα ένα πυκνωτή γραφενίου, χειροποίητο με πράσσο και μυρωδικά υδρογόνου, και κατέβηκε ακριβώς στα 220V.




Είσαι λάθος, ανέβα 10 Volt. :Tongue2:

----------


## nepomuk

> Είσαι λάθος, ανέβα 10 Volt.





Ετσι για πλακα ανεβοκατεβαινουνε τα Βολτ;Θα πρεπει να γινει χρηση πεταλοειδους μαγνητη Γραφινης η και κραμματος με Νεοδυμιο -θα σε γελασω ,κατι που δυστυχως
δεν κυκλοφορει ακομα στο εμποριο και δεν διαθετει ο παραπανω πειραματιζομενος εμπειροτεχνης.

----------


## klik

Ρε παιδια δεν εβγαλε 230v, αλλα περιπου 110v. Μηπως ειναι για Αμερική; Μηπως φταίει η μαρκα στη σιλικονη; τα μπουζι τι διακενο να εχουν; αν καποιος κλασει κοντα υπαρχει κινδυνος αναφλεξης;

----------

nick1974 (25-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Δείτε μια νέα, επαναστατική ιδέα για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από το μηδέν!!! Οι τύποι είναι πολύ εξελιγμένοι, αβανγκάρντ, πρωτοπορία!!



παλιο...

οι αγαπημενοι μου ειναι οι μαγνητακηδες που οντως σε βαζουν να σκεφτεις "βρε μπας και γινεται" ?


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

_Μιαν ωραιαν εσπεραν, συνηλθε το ΔΣ της συλλογικοτητας και δια βοης ΤΙΜΗΣ ΕΝΕΚΕΝ , ενεταξε_
_στους κολπους της ,αυτον τον αδαμαστο και ακαμματο Ελληνα , διαννοια , εφευρετη αντε και του αεικινητου ,αφου πρωτα οι ειδημονες της ΕΕΦ αλλα και επαγγελματιες της πιατσας εξετασαν επισταμενως το πονημα του .._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*.

*1.* Καταρχάς, αν συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο, αποκλείεται να γινόταν δίχως τυμπανοκρουσίες. Θα το μάθαιναν οι πάντες! 
*2.* Διαβάζετε και γράφετε στο Φόρουμ Ηλεκτρονικών, στο οποίο μεγάλο μέρος των μελών του αποφάνθηκε για τις απάτες στις επιδείξεις, το ποιόν και την επιστημονική επάρκεια της ηγεσίας της ΕΕΦ, όπως και των «επαγγελματιών της πιάτσας», που «εξέτασαν επισταμένως το πόνημά του». 
Οι 408 σελίδες αφιερωμένες σε αυτό το θέμα - δεν σας πείθουν για το αφελές και αντιεπιστημονικό αυτής της ιδέας; 
Απορία: Αυτά που γράφετε εδώ - τα πιστεύετε πραγματικά ή μας κάνετε πλάκα (συγνώμη); 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Αγαπητε Βασιλειε απορω πως δεν γινομαι κατανοητος μετα απο ... τοσα ποστ.
Τα λογια και οι φρασεις δεν ειναι δικα μου ,απλως μεταφερω - αντιγραφω την ΕΕΦ και τον κ Μακη.
Εξ αλλου ο ερευνητης - ψωναρα αν θελετε ,ελαβε "χαρτι" διαβεβαιωση απο την ΕΕΦ το οποιο και "ανεμιζε"
οπως ευστοχα παρατηρησατε και που χωρις τις πλατες της οποιας,δεν θα εκανε ποτε τοσο ντορο στα ΜΚΔ.
Προσπαθησα να απαντησω στην απορια και την καταπληξη του κ Δοκτωρος FreeEnergy για το πως και το γιατι ο ΠΖ εγινε δεκτος
ενδεχομενως ως επιτιμο μελος της ΕΕΦ.
Το ερωτημα καλιστα αντιστρεφεται: Πως μετα απο τοσες "αβαντες" ,δεν θα γινοταν δεκτο ως απλο μελος της εν λογω Κοινωνιας- Συλλογου ,
ο ανθρωπος - ερευνητης που πλησιασε να λυσει το ενεργειακο της οικουμενης ; την εφευρεση της χιλιετιας και βαλε ;(βλεπετε GPap ,την ανεμενε 
απο τοτε που ανακαλυψε την φωτια-πολυ ποιητικο αυτο) και που διαολε ο ερευνητης με τον Ηλεκτρισμο καταπιανεται , κλαδος της Φυσικης ειναι.
Τεσπα η κοινωνια ας μην μεμφεται μονο τους οικονομολογους και δη καθηγηταδες που υποσχονταν οτι λεφτα υπαρχουν η θα βρεθουν-κοπουν νεα.
Παρεμπιπτοντως καλα τα πηγε ο Μπαρουφ ,ελεω Σωτηρη Παδελου φανταζομαι και με την ευκαιρια τον συγχαιρω για την
ευστοχη προεκλογικη του καμπανια

Οι Θεραποντες την Φυσικη τους υπερκερασαν νομιζω με το σχεδον τσαμπα ηλεκτρικο ρευμα απο το νερο.
Μετα ταυτα ευλογα ο ΠΖ ανακηρυχθηκε Φυσικος και συνεχιζω να μενω εκπληκτος για την απορια του κ δοκτωρα.
Ειναι ποτε δυνατον κοτζαμ ΕΕΦ ασχετα αν εδω χαρακτηριστηκε ανεκδοτο,να αφισταται λογων και εργων;
Εξεδωσε ενα χαρτι και εκτοτε τιμα την υπογραφη της ,δεν ειναι πολιτικη οργανωση για να προβαινει σε κυβιστησεις
αναλογα με την φορα του ανεμου.

----------


## kioan

> Αγαπητε Βασιλειε απορω πως δεν γινομαι κατανοητος μετα απο ... τοσα ποστ.



Δεν γίνεσαι κατανοητός επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάτι να κατανοήσουμε στα όσα γράφεις.

Σχετικά με τα υπόλοιπα που έγραψες, TL;DR.

Γεμίζεις σελίδες με ολόκληρα κατεβατά, αναμασώντας μπούρδες που λένε είτε οι ίδιοι, είτε οι παρατρεχάμενοί τους (κάτι τύποι σαν και εσένα δηλαδή, απλά εκείνοι το δηλώνουν ανοικτά).

Για troll πάντως είσαι αποτυχημένος.
Επίσης αν προσπαθείς να γεμίσεις σελίδες μηνυμάτων απλά και μόνο για να ρίξεις το SNR του θέματος, επίσης αποτυγχάνεις διότι μπορεί να πολύ εύκολα να γίνει ένα "noise reduction", να ξαλαφρώσει και η database του forum  :Wink: 



Από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα που γράφτηκαν προσφάτως στο θέμα, μετά και από την κίνηση κατά των EllinikaHoaxes ("χοάξες" που λέει και ένας δικηγόρος), είναι οι παρατηρήσεις του FreeEnergy στις λεπτομέρειες γύρω από τα ζωγραφοέγγραφα που έχουν παρουσιαστεί κατά καιρούς.

----------


## dovegroup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cbNBGJV498
Για όσους την έχουν την μνήμη κοντή...ειναι πλέον συγχωρεμένος αλλά αξίζει να το ματά-δείτε!

----------


## leosedf

ΟΧΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.

----------


## nepomuk

Σχετικος με το θεμα -και ζητω την κατανοηση και ανοχη των διαχειριστων -ειναι ο σημερινος Λογος του
Υιου στα κοινωνικα δικτυα και αφορα τον περιφημο "Αντιδραστηρα ψυχρης καυσης",που υποκρυπτει; "Σχασο-Συντηξη"(ασαφες).
Να δουμε ποτε θα μιλησει και η κατα τα λοιπα συμπαθης  Θυγατερα.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Petr...5453756784238/

----------


## kioan

Άλλη μία άσχετη ανάρτηση που δεν έχει να προσφέρει τίποτα. Περιγράφει το πόσο τέλειος θα ήταν ο κόσμος αν γινόταν ένα υποθετικό σενάριο το οποίο ούτε στον ύπνο του δεν το έχει δει ο ΠΖ.

Διαβάζοντάς το βλέπουμε πως από τη μία περιγράφει φαινόμενα *πυρηνικής σύντηξης* και από την άλλη *καύση*.

Όποιος δεν μπορεί να διαχωρίσει αυτά τα δύο φαινόμενα, είναι αμόρφωτος ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση πονηρός.
Όποιος όμως τον διαφημίζει και αναπαράγει τα λεγόμενα του, είναι 100% ηλίθιος. (ναι, εσένα εννοώ που το ανήρτησες εδώ)

----------


## nick1974

το να βλεπεις να γραφουν ολες αυτες τις επιστημονικοφανεις μαλακιες κι απ την αλλη να βλεπεις το βλημα με τους τετζερεδες του και με τις αλουμινοταινιες, ακομα κι ενας ανθρωπος που ειναι ασχετος αλλα οχι ηλιθιος θα το εβλεπε σα να διαβαζει επιστημονικη αναλυση για το cern απο ενα μαγο του Αμαζονιου την ωρα που τον βλεπει να κανει μαγικα με γλωσες βατραχων και ποδια αραχνης! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## finos

https://www.facebook.com/www.wellan2...19702661564280 νέο κρούσμα  :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

> https://www.facebook.com/www.wellan2...19702661564280 νέο κρούσμα



οχι ρε συ, απλα η περιγραφη ειναι ..."μεταφυσικη" αλλα το υλικο που περιγραφει λεγεται kdf και ειναι οντως απ τα καλυτερα φιλτρα νερου. Τωρα το οτι ...δονειται σε υψηλες συχνοτητες με φυσικο τροπο και οι λοιπες μπουρδες ειναι μαρκετιστηκες new age ηλιθιοτητες για να το κανει πιο πιασαρικο και να το πουλαει οχι ως kdf αλλα ως...velan! (οπως εκανε ο αλλος με το timer που δε το πουλαγε ως timer αλλα ως... δε θυμαμαι ονομα)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Νέκρα έπεσε ε?  :Lol:

----------

SRF (15-08-19)

----------


## nestoras

Επανερχεται με βελτιωμενη εκδοση της συσκευής!
7KW απο 100mW.

Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς....

Θα ερθει ο kioan τωρα και θα μας πει να μη σπαμάρουμε το θεμα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 744

> Νέκρα έπεσε ε?



Μέσα στον καύσωνα και εσύ τι ψάχνεις...?

----------


## lepouras

> Μέσα στον καύσωνα και εσύ τι ψάχνεις...?



Δωρεάν ρεύμα για το αρκουδίσιο;  :Lol:

----------

SRF (15-08-19)

----------


## 744

Χμμ, ναι. Για να δουλεύει τζάμπα το A/C. Όνειρο θερινής νυκτός!

----------


## nepomuk

> Νέκρα έπεσε ε?





Δεν θα τολεγα ...  Δες εδω :

"Επεισης ευχομαι να μας επισκεφθητε στην Μονη Του Αγιου Διονυσιου αυτο  το καλοκαιρι για να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα και να παρετε και την ευλογια  του Αγιου μας.
Επεισης να δητε και την υδρογεννητρια εν δραση που εγινε με την δικη σας βοηθεια
 	Με Φιλικους χαιρετισμους 
   	Πατηρ Χριστοδουλος. "
ydrogen.jpg

http://forum.zougla.gr/topic/613-%CE...C%CE%BF%CF%82/

σσ Οι υποσυντονιστες με εχουν στειλλει για μπανια και κατα συνεπειαν η ενημερωση ειναι ελλειπεστατη και αποσπασματικη.
Αν επιτραπει να παιχτει μπαλλα θα δουμε πολυ περισσοτερα.

----------


## kioan

> Επεισης να δητε και την υδρογεννητρια εν δραση που εγινε με την δικη σας βοηθεια
> ydrogen.jpg
> 
> 
> σσ Οι υποσυντονιστες με εχουν στειλλει για μπανια και κατα συνεπειαν η ενημερωση ειναι ελλειπεστατη και αποσπασματικη.
> Αν επιτραπει να παιχτει μπαλλα θα δουμε πολυ περισσοτερα.



Τι είναι η αυτή "υδρογεννήτρια"; Δεν είναι ηλεκτρογεννήτρια; νερό παράγει;
Γιατί δεν τους πήγε μια από τις άλλες, τις καλές γεννήτριες που υποτίθεται έχει έτοιμες (αυτές με τα τάπερ) και υποτίθεται μπορούν με ένα ποτήρι νερό να τροφοδοτήσουν ολόκληρο σπίτι για μέρες (και να τηγανίζουν και μεζέδες);


Αυτό το πράγμα που βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία είναι σαν μαθητική εργασία (και υποτιμώ λίγο και ορισμένους μαθητές) ζήτημα αν ανάβει κάτι παραπάνω από 1-2 led με πίεση νερού από το δίκτυο.







> σσ Οι υποσυντονιστες με εχουν στειλλει για μπανια και κατα συνεπειαν η ενημερωση ειναι ελλειπεστατη και αποσπασματικη.



Επέστρεψες κα για μια ακόμα φορά ποστάρεις άσχετες τενεκεδοκατασκευές. Για την άλλη κατασκευή διάσπασης νερού χωρίς παροχή ενέργειας, αυτήν ντε που θα τροφοδοτούσε και ολόκληρα τηλεοπτικά στούντιο, έχεις να γράψεις τίποτα;


ΥΓ Ακόμα καλό καιρό έχει, σε παίρνει να συνεχίσεις τα μπάνια.

----------


## nick1974

τι παπαρια εφτιαξε παλι ο μπουφος? 
Στην υδροψυξη που χω στον υπολογιστη μου εχω μια απλη κινεζικη υδρογεννητρια για να βλεπω τη ροη του νερου και το χω κυριολεκτικα κομψοτεχνημα (οι περισσοτεροι το χετε δει νομιζω, αν και τωρα εχει κλειστει κι ειναι ακομη πιο ομορφο).
Αυτος ο γελοιος , (και δε θα κατσω να αναλωθω στο οτι αυτη η μαλακια δε μπορει να τροφοδοτησει τιποτα εκτος απο led η οργανακι, αυτα ειναι γνωστα αλλα θα ασχοληθω απλα στο εμφανησιακο) ΟΤΙ και να ποιασει το κανει  τοσο αθλια και τοσο τσαπατσουλικα με τετοιο τροπο που λες και βαριεται που ακομα κι αν ειχε φτιαξει οντως κατι δε θα το παιρναν ουτε οι γυφτοι στο ζεφυρι (σορυ για το ρατσιστικο αν καποιος ειναι ρομα, απλα χρησιμοποιω μια εκφραση χωρις να σημαινει οτιδηποτε)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εάν η φωτογραφία της υδρογεννήτριας τροφοδοτείται όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι από πίεση δεξαμενής που γεμίζει π.χ από κάποιο ρεματάκι , πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχετε σίγουρες "ευλογίες" που δεν θα σας αρέσουν. Και θέλω ο nepomuk επιτέλους να σας τρίψει την μούρη . ( το ένστικτο μου λέει ότι θα το κάνει εντός ολίγου).




> Αν επιτραπει να παιχτει μπαλλα θα δουμε πολυ περισσοτερα.



Το ξέρω ότι θα τους παίζεις μονότερμα ....

----------


## 744

αρχίσαμε πάλι με τους τενεκέδες...

----------


## nepomuk

> αρχίσαμε πάλι με τους τενεκέδες...





Δεν ειναι μονο η υδρογεννητρια για μοναστηριακη χρηση ,εξ ου και η ταπεινοτης της κατασκευης.
Αν ενθυμεισαι τους παλαι ποτε Υπερπυκνωτες Γραφενιου και τους συνδυασεις με τον παρακατω συνδεσμο ,
δεν θελει και πολυ φαντασια για να εικασουμε την συνεργασια της ομαδας Μουστακια με τους Κορεατες.
https://www.digitallife.gr/i-samsung...tonomias-36875

----------


## leosedf

> Δεν ειναι μονο η υδρογεννητρια για μοναστηριακη χρηση ,εξ ου και η ταπεινοτης της κατασκευης.
> Αν ενθυμεισαι τους παλαι ποτε Υπερπυκνωτες Γραφενιου και τους συνδυασεις με τον παρακατω συνδεσμο ,
> δεν θελει και πολυ φαντασια για να εικασουμε την συνεργασια της ομαδας Μουστακια με τους Κορεατες.
> https://www.digitallife.gr/i-samsung...tonomias-36875



Μην ακούω φρέσκιες μαλακίες πάλι. Η samsung ρίχνει και 1-2δισ για έρευνα, ο μουστάκιας τα παίρνει με 3 ευρώ από παλιατζίδικα και τα βαφτίζει γραφένιο. Συνεχίζεις...

----------


## kioan

Η Samsung θα τους φτιάξει τους πυκνωτές γραφενίου μετά από τόσα χρόνια έρευνας και αφότου καταφέρει να ξεπεράσει τα τεχνολογικά εμπόδια για την κατασκευή τους.
Ο γραφικός τηλεμαϊντανός ισχυριζόταν πως ήδη είχε φτιάξει τέτοιο πυκνωτή (φυσικά επρόκειτο απλώς για έναν supercapacitor του εμπορίου και στον οποίο είχε πρόχειρα καλύψει για να μην φαίνεται).
Ο γραφικός τηλεμαϊντανός ισχυριζόταν πως είχε έτοιμη και γεννήτρια που διασπούσε το νερό ("αντιδραστήρας ψυχρής καύσης"), αλλά τώρα βλέπουμε έναν κακοφτιαγμένο υδροστρόβιλο (Pelton wheel για την ακρίβεια). Και εκείνη ταπεινή ήταν, θυμάμαι κάτι άλλους ακολούθους του να μας αναλύουν την ταπεινοφροσύνη της επειδή είχε ένα ταπερ στην πρόσοψη  :Lol:  αλλά την έκανε γαργάρα και ο ίδιος και κατ' επέκταση και το κοπάδι των αμόρφωτων οπαδών του.


Ο υδροστρόβιλος σίγουρα θα μετατρέπει την δυναμική ενέργεια του νερού σε ηλεκτρική, είναι ήδη γνωστό, δεν αντιβαίνει τους νόμους της φυσικής. Η άλλη η μαγική συσκευή όμως που θα καθιστούσε την Ελλάδα ενεργειακή υπερδύναμη με μόνο καύσιμο το νερό, όσο και αν προσπαθείτε να παρασύρετε τη συζήτηση σε άλλα μονοπάτια για να ξεχαστεί το θέμα, *θα εξακολουθεί να μην λειτουργεί* γιατί αντιβαίνει τους νόμους της Φυσικής.
Και δεν θα ξεχαστεί έτσι εύκολα διότι είναι η συσκευή που ανέδειξε τον ΠΖ ως τον μεγαλύτερο ψευδοεπιστήμονα των τελευταίων ετών, ενώ παράλληλα παρακολουθώντας τους ακολούθους του, μας βοήθησε να καταλάβουμε πόσο μεγάλα είναι τα κοπάδια των αμόρφωτων γύρω μας.

----------


## 744

> ... πολυ φαντασια για να εικασουμε την συνεργασια της ομαδας Μουστακια με τους Κορεατες.
> https://www.digitallife.gr/i-samsung...tonomias-36875



Από αυτό το link και από τις μπούρδες πζ μπορείς να εικάσεις συνεργασία με Samsung?

Τι άλλο να περιμένουμε (γενικώς από πζ αλλά και από εσένα...)?

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν ειναι μονο η υδρογεννητρια για μοναστηριακη χρηση




εεεε... οτι οι υδροστροβιλοι υπαρχουν απ την εποχη που υπαρχει το ρευμα ....ΛΕΩ ΤΩΡΑ... μηπως σημαινει κατι οτιδηποτε? (βασικα υπαρχουν ακομα πιο παλια, οχι για γεννητρια αλλα για κατι αλλο που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.... αλεσμα νομιζω? )
Βεβαια η διαφορα της μαλακιας του ηλιθιου σε σχεση με ενα μελετημενο γεννητριακι ειναι πως ΕΙΜΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΟΣ 10000000000000....000% (μηδενικα οσα ατομα εχει το συμπαν και μαζι 5-6 ακομα παραλληλα) οτι η δικη του δεν ειναι καν μελετημενη οσον αφορα φορτιο και ροπη  (αφου απλα κοτσαρε οτι παπαρια βρηκε στα παλιατζηδικα, και θα εβαζα στοιχημα οτι δεν ειναι καν ζυγοσταθμισμενη) οποτε αποκλειεται να σηκωνει φορτιο, η τεσπα το φορτιο που θα μπορουσε να σηκωσει το συγκεκριμενο γεννητριακι.

btw τα ρακορ και τα μαρκουτσια υψηλης πιεσης γιατι μπηκαν εκει? για ομορφια? (αφου εβαλε διακοσμητικα ακομη και σε κατι τοσο γελοια απλο, γιατι δεν εβαζε και κανενα "ταλαντωτη" να γελασουμε? )

ειναι τοσο ζωον που δεν καταλαβαινει οτι ακομα και χωρις υπολογισμους -που εννωειται δεν ξερει να κανει- θα μπορουσε να βγαλει καποια αποδοση αν εβαζε ανοιχτη φτερωτη με κουταλια και χοντρο pvc σωληνα αλλα ουτε καν αυτο δεν ειναι ικανος να σκεφτει (πραματα που τα καναν ακομα κι οι εντελως αμορφωτοι στην Αγρια Δυση)

Τωρα για τα γραφενια... οκ... προσπαθω να κρατηθω ηρεμος και να μην αρχισω να χοροπηδαω






> Εάν η φωτογραφία της υδρογεννήτριας τροφοδοτείται όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι από πίεση δεξαμενής που γεμίζει π.χ από κάποιο ρεματάκι , πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχετε σίγουρες "ευλογίες" που δεν θα σας αρέσουν. Και θέλω ο nepomuk επιτέλους να σας τρίψει την μούρη . ( το ένστικτο μου λέει ότι θα το κάνει εντός ολίγου).
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι θα τους παίζεις μονότερμα ....



οντως την εποχη του Αρχιμιδη που εφευρεθηκε ηταν κατι πρωτοποριακο, αλλα μπραβο του που το σκεφτηκε. Η επομενη μεγαλη εφευρεση του θα ναι ενα στρογγυλο που θα το ονομασουμε τροχο (αλλα οχι οτι τροχο να ναι, θα βαλει και γραφενιο και υψηλες συχνοτητες)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επειδή επιμένετε ότι οι υδροστρόβιλοι είναι για κάνα 2 λεντάκια 
Αν στο μοναστήρι έχει πολύ μικρό ρεματάκι τότε η απόδοση αυτή...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPQetHV7TVo

Με μεγαλύτερο ρεματάκι τότε ....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcrLZoDobxA
Βρείτε τώρα τι ψάρια πιάνουν σε ετήσια βάση οι ευλογίες του nepomuk , οι ανεμογεννήτριες σταματούν , τα φωτοβολταικά δίνουν μόνο την ημέρα , οι υδροστρόβιλοι είναι 24 ώροι και κάθε μέρα , σίγουρα θα ήταν πιο ανώτεροι .
Ποτάμια που αναβλύζουν εκ περιτροπής πετρέλαια ....
Βέβαια για να γίνουν όλα αυτά απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι να πετάξεις τους οικολόγους σε κανένα ξερονήσι με καμιά μπετονιά και αγκίστρια  για να ψαρεύουν ως προς το ζην .

----------


## nick1974

> Επειδή επιμένετε ότι οι υδροστρόβιλοι είναι για κάνα 2 λεντάκια 
> Αν στο μοναστήρι έχει πολύ μικρό ρεματάκι τότε η απόδοση αυτή...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPQetHV7TVo
> 
> Με μεγαλύτερο ρεματάκι τότε ....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcrLZoDobxA
> Βρείτε τώρα τι ψάρια πιάνουν σε ετήσια βάση οι ευλογίες του nepomuk , οι ανεμογεννήτριες σταματούν , τα φωτοβολταικά δίνουν μόνο την ημέρα , οι υδροστρόβιλοι είναι 24 ώροι και κάθε μέρα , σίγουρα θα ήταν πιο ανώτεροι .
> Ποτάμια που αναβλύζουν εκ περιτροπής πετρέλαια ....
> Βέβαια για να γίνουν όλα αυτά απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι να πετάξεις τους οικολόγους σε κανένα ξερονήσι με καμιά μπετονιά και αγκίστρια  για να ψαρεύουν ως προς το ζην .



οτι να ναι...
οτι τα υδροηλεκτρικα ειναι πατεντα ενος αιωνα και βαλε σου ειναι τοσο αγνωστο? (για παραγωγη ρευματος, για αλλα θεματα ειναι πανω απο 2500 ετων)
οτι ο μπουφος  Α-Π-Ο-Κ-Λ-Ε-Ι-Ε-Τ-Α-Ι , ουτε μια πιθανοτητα στο απειρο, να ειναι ικανος να υπολογισει ροπες και αποδοσεις γιατι το παραβλεπεις?  
Ειναι τετοιο ζωον που για να δειχνει η μπουρδα του ιντελεκτουελ εβαλε μαρκουτσια υψηλης πιεσεως που ουτε χρειαζονται στη συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη αλλα και του μειωνουν την οποια αποδοση θα μπορουσε να χει, αντι να βαλει κουταλες και χοντρη σωληνα, οπως ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑΝ ακομα κι οι αμορφωτοι στην Αγρια Δυση που φτιαχναν νερομυλους, και στην τελικη μια εφευρεση του Αρχιμηδη, που χρησιμοποιειται ευρεως 2500 χρονια, τα τελευταια 100 και για παραγωγη ρευματος τι σχεση εχουν με τον απατεωνα? Μηπως τα εφευρε κανας προγονος του και ψαχνει τα δικαιωματα για την πατεντα?

Και σχετικα με τις μπουρδες περι οικολογων και λοιπα, ποτε οι οικολογοι ειχαν θεμα με τα υδροηλεκτρικα? (και ΠΟΣΑ ποταμια στην Ελλαδα μπορουσαν να αξιοποιησουν υδροηλεκτρικα εργα? Νομιζω μονο ο Αξιος ειναι που μπορει να συμφερει τετοιο εργο, δεν εχουμε ξερεις ουτε Σικουανα ουτε Μισσισιπη εδω, κατι ποταμακια που ξεραινονται ειναι τα περισσοτερα)

----------

kioan (19-08-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και σχετικα με τις μπουρδες περι οικολογων και λοιπα, ποτε οι οικολογοι ειχαν θεμα με τα υδροηλεκτρικα?



Σε κάποια κείμενα που διάβασα διαμαρτύρονται και για τα υδροηλεκτρικά διότι κατά αυτούς θα εξ έτρεπαν τις φυσιολογικές ροές των υδάτων εκτός "αξονα " τους και θα κατέστρεφαν χλωρίδα / πανίδα . Συμφωνώ ότι έχουν δίκιο , πάραυτα επιμένω ότι αυτοί είναι μόνο για τα μπουντρούμια .

----------


## kioan

> Με μεγαλύτερο ρεματάκι τότε ....



Τι να το κάνεις το μεγαλύτερο ρεματάκι; Υποτίθεται δεν χρειαζόταν ούτε καν μικρό ρυάκι αφού ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ εβγαινε δημοσίως και υποσχόταν πως με ένα ποτήρι νερό η συσκευή του μπορούσε να ηλεκτροδοτήσει ολόκληρο νοικοκυριό επί ημέρες. 
(Και η πλάκα είναι ότι εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν αρκετά ηλίθιοι μέχρι και σήμερα που να τον πιστεύουν  :Lol: )



Σε περίπτωση που το ξεχάσατε, το θέμα συζήτησης του παρόντος νήματος είναι η συσκευή-απάτη του ΠΖ που υποτίθεται παράγει ενέργεια διασπώντας το νερό και η οποία μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως αεικίνητο (μέρος της παραγόμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργεια ανατροφοδοτεί τη διαδικασία της σχάσης) καθώς επίσης και η ψευδοεπιστήμη με την οποία προσπαθεί να την δικαιολογήσει.

Αν τα ξεχάσατε, ανατρέξτε στο πρώτο μήνυμα για να τα ξαναθυμηθείτε.


Το ότι παρουσίασε ένα κακοσχεδιασμένο Pelton wheel το οποίο φυσικά βασίζεται σε έναν σχεδιασμό γνωστό εδώ και αιώνες, δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Όταν ο ΠΖ και οι παρατρεχάμενοί του έβγαιναν και έταζαν στους αμόρφωτους ακολούθους τους για παραγωγή αστείρευτη ενέργειας από το νερό, δεν εννοούσαν υδροστρόβιλο. Για διάσπαση νερού με ραδιοκύματα έλεγε και μάλιστα περιέγραφε μια διαδικασία που παραβίαζε όλους τους νόμους της Φυσικής.


Αν δεν έχετε να μας πείτε κανένα νεότερο για την συσκευή του η οποία είναι έτοιμη εδώ και τόσα χρόνια (άλλωστε την βλέπαμε να "λειτουργεί" σε τόσες επιδείξεις του τηλεμαϊντανού τσαρλατάνου), μην προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε τα αδικαιολόγητα επειδή έδειξε κάτι εντελώς άσχετο που λειτουργεί.
*Σας έταζε ηλεκτροδότηση νοικοκυριού με ένα ποτήρι νερό και σας παρουσίασε κάτι που στην καλύτερη θα ανάψει λάμπα αν τροφοδοτείται με ποτάμι * 





Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, δεν είναι κακό να παραδεχτεί κάποιος πως παρασύρθηκε από έναν ψευδοεπιστήμονα. Ο οποιοσδήποτε θα μπορούσε να εξαπατηθεί από κάποιον επιδέξιο όταν δεν γνωρίζει κάτι. Αν όμως επιμένει και εθελοτυφλεί, πιστεύοντας σε μια συσκευή που προσπαθεί να την κάνει να ξεχαστεί ακόμα και ο ίδιος ο "εφευρέτης" της, τότε πραγματικά πρόκειται για υποδειγματικό ηλίθιο.

----------


## nepomuk

> Σε περίπτωση που το ξεχάσατε, το θέμα συζήτησης του παρόντος νήματος είναι η συσκευή-απάτη του ΠΖ που υποτίθεται παράγει ενέργεια διασπώντας το νερό και η οποία μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως αεικίνητο (μέρος της παραγόμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργεια ανατροφοδοτεί τη διαδικασία της σχάσης) καθώς επίσης και η ψευδοεπιστήμη με την οποία προσπαθεί να την δικαιολογήσει.




Συμφωνα με αυτη τη λογικη το ημισυ και πλεον του νηματος θα πρεπει να διαγραφει ως ασχετο με το core που ειναι βεβαια το υδρογονο ΠΖ.
Ο αμφιλεγομενος ομως ΡαδιοΗλεκτρολογος συνιστα πολυσχιδη προσωπικοτητα ,εχει καταπιαστει με πολλα προτζεκτ ,ανεξαρτητως αν ειναι μουφες
η εχουν καποια σοβαροτητα .Θυμιζω τους υπερΠυκνωτες Γραφενιου που τοσο σχολιασθηκαν.

Επομενως ορθως το νημα καταπιανεται ενιοτε και με τη δεουσα ελαφροτητα ,συνολικα με τα εργα και τις ημερες ,αυτου του Ιεροκηρυκα της καθαρης Ενεργειας.
Ουδεποτε τεθηκε θεμα πιστης σε αυτο το νημα. Σε εκτιμησεις και σπεκουλα προβαινουμε ,ενω βεβαια η διαχειριση δικασε και καταδικασε τον "ανθρωπακο" (κατα Παπ)
ως τσαρλατανο , αγυρτη , κομπογιαννιτη και Απατεωνα ,χωρις ιχνος τλχ εμφανους οικονομικης απατης.

Το νημα λογω και της θερινης ραστωνης ειχε ατονησει , μεχρι που τα ανωτερα συντονιστικα κλιμακια αναρωτηθηκαν : "Τι εγινε ; νεκρα επεσε;"
Συνεπεσε να τελειωνουν και τα μπανια που με στειλατε ,οποτε αρπαξα την ευκαιρια να ενημερωσω την κοινοτητα με το τελευταιο γνωστο πονημα ΠΖ.
Δοθεισης της κυβερνητικης αλλαγης που ελαβε χωρα ,εκτιμω πως η ομαδα ΠΖ θα επανατοποθετηθει και συντομα θα ξεδιπλωσει
τα σχεδια της .Το παρον νημα επαρκει ,να μην ανοιγουμε αλλο για να σχολιαζουμε τα τεκταινομενα.

----------


## nick1974

> Σε κάποια κείμενα που διάβασα διαμαρτύρονται και για τα υδροηλεκτρικά διότι κατά αυτούς θα εξ έτρεπαν τις φυσιολογικές ροές των υδάτων εκτός "αξονα " τους και θα κατέστρεφαν χλωρίδα / πανίδα . Συμφωνώ ότι έχουν δίκιο , πάραυτα επιμένω ότι αυτοί είναι μόνο για τα μπουντρούμια .




κατι διαβασα, κατι ακουσα, μου πε ο μπαρμπαμητσος στο καφενειο...
καμια πηγουλα?
Αν καποιος ηλιθιος ηθελε να "αξιοποιησει" κανενα ρυακι και να του γ...σει τη φυσικη συτμπεριφορα φυσικα και καλα καναν και τον σταματησαν. Τα υδροηλεκτρικα εργα χρειαζονται ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑ, κανονικα ποταμια τα οποια δεν επηρρεαζεται η ροη τους επειδη καπου στην ακρη υπαρχει ενας υδροστροβιλος.
Σε αλλες περιπτωσεις δε μιλαμε για υδροηλεκτρικο αλλα για αρπαχτες.
Επισεις ας σταματησετε να λετε "οι οικολογοι" γιατι αυτο ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ως εννοια και κακως την ανακαλυψαμε. Υπαρχουν οι κανονικοι ανθρωποι και οι ασυνειδειτοι που ειναι τοσο ηλιθιοι που δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι το περιβαλλον που ξεσκιζουν το χουν δανειστει απο τις επομενες γεννιες ολων των πλασματων που συνυπαρχουμε σ αυτο το βραχο.
ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δε διαμαρτυρηθηκε για ενα υδροηλεκτρικο στο Μισισιπη η στο Βολγα η στο Σικουανα, η και στο δικο μας Αξιο, αν καποιος ομως για να φαει τιποτα επιδοτησεις θελει να πα να φτιαξει κατι -που ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι μη αποδοτικο, αλλα ειπαμε, αποδιδει σε επιδοτησεις- σε καποιο ρυακι και να ξεσκισει ολοκληρα οικοσυστηματα αυτον πρεπει να τον κρεμασουν απ τ αντερα






> Συμφωνα με αυτη τη λογικη το ημισυ και πλεον του νηματος θα πρεπει να διαγραφει ως ασχετο με το core που ειναι βεβαια το υδρογονο ΠΖ.
> Ο αμφιλεγομενος ομως ΡαδιοΗλεκτρολογος συνιστα πολυσχιδη προσωπικοτητα ,εχει καταπιαστει με πολλα προτζεκτ ,ανεξαρτητως αν ειναι μουφες
> η εχουν καποια σοβαροτητα ..



ναι, ξεκινησε να παραγει ρευμα με συχνοτητες και αλουμινοταινιες, και τον πηραν ολοι στο ψιλο, μετα ανακαλυψε πως αν γυριζεις μια γεννητρια βγαζει ρευμα και ανακαλυψε οτι η ροη νερου μπορει να κινησει ενα υδροστροβιλο, αφου καταλαβει οτι ουτε αυτο θα λειτουργησει (γιατι ο ιδιος ειναι ο ηλιθιος και ο ασχετος που εννωειται δε ξερει να υπολογισει ροπες και αποδοσεις) ισως εφευρει το εμποριο, δηλαδη το πως αγοραζεις ντιζελομηχανες και τις πουλας  :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

nick1974: "Τα υδροηλεκτρικα εργα χρειαζονται ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑ, κανονικα ποταμια τα οποια δεν επηρρεαζεται η ροη τους επειδη καπου στην ακρη υπαρχει ενας υδροστροβιλος.
Σε αλλες περιπτωσεις δε μιλαμε για υδροηλεκτρικο αλλα για αρπαχτες."

Στην πατριδα μας τλχ ,οταν μιλαμε για υδ/ικα , ενοουμε φραγματα , τεχνητες λιμνες , υδατοπτωσεις κατα κορον και οχι τεραστιες ομαλες υδροροες ,αφου στερουμεθα μεγαλων ποταμων.
Θυμιζω την Εκτροπη του Αχελωου ,βλεπε αειμνηστο ΑΓΠ που τοσες φορες εξηγγειλε για να ξεδιψασει ο Θεσσαλικος καμπος.
Το "φαραωνικο" εργο περιοριστηκε στην μερικη εκτροπη του ανω ρου του Αχελωου , εχουμε πληρωσει ουκ ολιγα και το εργο καπου κολησε στο ΣΕ.
Ολα αυτα για μην χυνεται κοροιδιστικα το νερο στη θαλασσα οπως  ελεγε  ο "Βλαχος"  Σουφλιας  και μηχανικος πολιτικος.
Τεσπα τα φραγματα εγειρουν θεματα περιβαλλοντικα και στο τελος οι Κοινωνιες επιλεγουν , πυρηνικα η φραγματα η ολα μαζι .
Εν προκειμενω εδω η συζητηση ξεκινησε με το υδροηλεκτρικο ΠΖ . Ενα ταπεινο μοναστηρι , "τερμα Θεου" δεν ειναι ενεργοβορο δηλ ηλεκτροβορο , δεν εχει
ηλεκτρικη κουζινα , θερμοσιφωνο κτλπ .Εκτιμω οτι αν δεν ειναι μουφα για επικοινωνιακους λογους , η υ/γ ΠΖ επαρκει για τον φωτισμο τλχ της Μονης.
Να συμπληρωσω για την ιστορια ,οτι προσπαθησα να πιασω  επαφη με τον Ιερομοναχο Πατερα Χριστοδουλο ,μεσω ΖουγκλοΦορουμ ΠΖ ,αλλα δυστυχως το μυνημα μου
κοπηκε ,ισως γιατι θεωρηθηκε ειρωνικο και προβοκατορικο .Στο φιναλε  ενας οικονομολογος  με εναν μοναχο η ΡαδιοΗλεκτρολογο δεν μιλανε την ιδια γλωσσα.

Συνιστω την επομενη φορα που θα συμβει το συναπαντημα στην πλεον εμπορικη πορθμειακη γραμμη Περαμα - Παλουκια, να αδραξεις την ευκαιρια και να λυσεις
ολες τις αποριες σου .Μιλατε την ιδια γλωσσα .

----------


## nick1974

nepomuk ναι οι εκτροπες και τα φραγματα μας μαραναν... 
Απο που κι ως που ρε φιλε το παιζεις "θεος" και αρχιζεις να εκτρεπεις και να μπαζωνεις ποταμια και ρεμετα? ΕΛΕΟΣ, αυτα τα θεωρουσαν φυσιολογικα κατι αγραμματοι στρατιωτικοι την εποχη της χουντας, και ειδαμε με τις πλυμηρες ποσο καλα κατεληξε αυτη η ιστορια, και στην τελικη για υδροηλεκτρικο ειπαμε ποια ποταμια εχουν τετοιες προδιαγραφες. Τωρα αν εσυ νομιζεις πως θα βγαλεις ρευμα απ το καζανακι της χεστρας σου καλη επιτυχια.
btw, ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ασχολουμαστε με τα υδροηλεκτρικα αφου η αξιοποιησιμοτητα τους ειναι σε πολυ περιορισμενο επιπεδο, τη στιγμη που εχουμε τοσες και τοσες μορφες καθαρης ενεργειας οπως η αιολικη, η ηλιακη και πανω απ ολα Η ΠΥΡΗΝΙΚΗ! (κι οποιος θελει το συζηταμε, εκτος αν ακομα τη φοβοματε λογο τσερνομπιλ που ηταν χρεπι)

τελος σταματα να με προσβαλεις, τα δικα μου projects επηρρεαζουν και τη δικη σου ζωη αλλα και του μαλακα τσαρλατανου ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ, απο που κι ως που μιλαμε την ιδια γλωσα με ενα ηλιθιο τσαρλατανο φιδεμπορα της κακιας ωρας που δεν ειναι ικανος ουτε να μου μαζευει τα εργαλεια?

btw αν εχει σκοπο να φαει απ την εκκλησιαστικη περιουσια θα κανω μια μικρη υποχωρηση και θα τον υποστηριξω, αλλα αυτο ειναι ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ χλωμο να το καταφερει. Το προσπαθησαν κι αλλοι πολυ πιο μαγκες και σ0ασαν τα μουτρα τους...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

nestoras (19-08-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τι να το κάνεις το μεγαλύτερο ρεματάκι; Υποτίθεται δεν χρειαζόταν ούτε καν μικρό ρυάκι αφού ο ίδιος ο ΠΖ εβγαινε δημοσίως και υποσχόταν πως με ένα ποτήρι νερό η συσκευή του μπορούσε να ηλεκτροδοτήσει ολόκληρο νοικοκυριό επί ημέρες. 
> (Και η πλάκα είναι ότι εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν αρκετά ηλίθιοι μέχρι και σήμερα που να τον πιστεύουν )



Δεν έκανα τίποτα άλλο παρά να διορθώσω την τραγική τοποθέτηση σας (+Nick 1974) στους υπολογισμούς σας ότι η συγκεκριμένη φωτό της υδρογεννήτριας πιο πάνω είναι επίπεδα απόδοσης 2 led .
Μου αρέσει να διορθώνω λανθασμένες απόψεις , και ακόμη περισσότερο όταν δείχνω ντοκουμέντα σε βίντεο που επιβεβαιώνουν το πολλαπλάσιο αντίθετο των υπολογισμών σας , (όχι ότι ήταν ανάγκη να το επιβεβαιώσω δια μέσου των βίντεο / το γνωρίζω εμπειρικά έστω και με το μάτι κάτι που εσείς κάτι τέτοια δεν τα πιάνετε ούτε με μαθηματικούς υπολογισμούς* ως φαίνεται και αποδεδειγμένα* με την δήλωση σας απόδοσης περί "2 led" ) ,  αντί να το παραδέχεστε το γυρίζεται στην σημασία της "1ης σελίδας " για να την γλιτώνετε κάπως φθηνά . Μόνο που εγώ δεν μασάω κάτι τέτοια , το λιγότερο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να παραδεχτείτε ότι η τοποθέτηση σας ήταν αδιάβαστη και τραγικά λανθασμένη.
Και εναντίον π/ζ θα στραφώ αλλά και εναντίον οποιουδήποτε άλλου , ούτε ο nepomuk εξαιρείται.
Το "φαραωνικο" εργο περιοριστηκε στην μερικη εκτροπη του ανω ρου του Αχελωου , εχουμε πληρωσει ουκ ολιγα και το εργο καπου κολησε στο ΣΕ.




> Ολα αυτα για μην χυνεται κοροιδιστικα το νερο στη θαλασσα οπως ελεγε ο "Βλαχος" Σουφλιας και μηχανικος πολιτικος.



Αυτούς ακριβώς εννοούσα "οικολόγους " και είναι για μπουντρούμι και ξερονήσια (αντίθετα οι άλλοι νόμισαν ότι αναφέρομαι στους greenpeace) .

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ενα ταπεινο μοναστηρι , "τερμα Θεου" δεν ειναι ενεργοβορο δηλ ηλεκτροβορο , δεν εχει
> ηλεκτρικη κουζινα , θερμοσιφωνο κτλπ .Εκτιμω οτι αν δεν ειναι μουφα για  επικοινωνιακους λογους , η υ/γ ΠΖ επαρκει για τον φωτισμο τλχ της Μονης.



Τελικά φίλε Γεώργιε είσαι πράγματι μέγας προβοκάτωρ.

Η Ι. Μονή Διονυσίου, όπως και όλες οι μεγάλες μονές του Αγίου Όρους, δεν έχει ανάγκη από παπατζηλίκια για να καλύψει τις ενεργειακές της ανάγκες. Έχει δικό της αυτόνομο σύστημα παροχής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και μάλιστα από διαφορετικές πηγές, οικολογικές και μη.

----------

kioan (19-08-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έχει δικό της αυτόνομο σύστημα παροχής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και μάλιστα από διαφορετικές πηγές, οικολογικές και μη.



Για τις μη οικολογικές μέτρησες τις επιπτώσεις ? (αποδεχόμενοι την απουσία της υδρογεννήτριας )

----------


## FreeEnergy

Χμμμ....
Παρατηρώ μια ...ολίσθηση από το ζητούμενο, από το ζουμί, την ταμπακιέρα ( για τους παλιότερους και να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι! ), από την ουσία της υπόθεσης που δεν είναι άλλη από το εξής ...απλό:
*Διάσπαση του μορίου του νερού με βομβαρδισμό υψηλών συχνοτήτων!*

 Στο facebook αφού αναλώθηκαν σε δεκάδες επί δεκάδων οικολογικά ( αλλά στην πραγματικότητα ...άσχετα ) θέματα έσκασε η πρώτη βόμβα σήμερα. Ένας από τους πνευματικούς υποστηρικτές ο κύριος Πετρίδης αποχώρησε. Για προσωπικούς λόγους αναφέρει... Αν δείτε χρονολογικά την όλη πορεία της σελίδας εκεί θα παρατηρήσετε 3-4 άτομα να γράφουν άσχετα με την ( δήθεν ) εφεύρεση πράγματα. Άλλοι 2-3 να απαντάνε με κραυγές υποστήριξης και ευχολόγια. Όποιος - όποια τόλμησε να ρωτήσει κάτι για την ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση η ανάρτηση διαγράφηκε μόλις έγινε αντιληπτή. 
Εδώ τι γίνεται; Συζητάτε με τον κύριο Κυριακίδη για μια ...υδρογεννήτρια ( ...εφεύρεση εκατοντάδων ετών! ) στην οποία βοήθησε παρακαλώ να φτιαχτεί ο απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος; Ο δε κύριος Κυριακίδης σε ανάρτησή του αναφέρει:




> Και εναντίον π/ζ θα στραφώ αλλά και εναντίον οποιουδήποτε άλλου , ούτε ο nepomuk εξαιρείται.



Ποιό είναι το κλειδί στην ερμηνία αυτού του αποσπάσματος; Ο ρηματικός χρόνος που χρησιμοποιεί ο κύριος Κυριακίδης, *"...θα στραφώ"*. Γιατί μέλλοντας κύριε Κυριακίδη; Πιστεύετε ότι ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος δεν είναι απατεώνας; Μιλάτε μόνο για την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή με την υδρογεννήτρια; Μην ξεχνάτε όμως ότι το κάνετε αυτό σε ένα νήμα όπου έχουν αναλώθει εκατοντάδες σελίδες με αποδείξεις για το πόσο απατεώνας είναι ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος! Εντάξει έκανε και κάτι ...σωστό! Έστησε μια υδρογεννήτρια που δεν είναι δικιά του εφεύρεση. Μπράβο του και ελπίζω να συνεχίσει να βοηθά. Είναι όμως παντελώς άσχετο αυτό με το κύριο ζητούμενο αυτού του νήματος εδώ! Και για να γίνω πιο σαφής θα σας θέσω την ερώτηση στα ίσα:
_Πιστεύετε κύριε Κυριακίδη ότι ο Ζωγράφος μπορεί να διασπάσει το νερό βομβαρδίζοντάς το με υψηλές συχνότητες;_
Ναι μπορεί να στήσει μια υδρογεννήτρια... Βασικά ξέρω πολλούς ακόμη που μπορούν να το κάνουν... Το νερό μπορεί να το διασπάσει με υψηλές συχνότητες; Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν που μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό... Εσείς;
Έτσι για να μην ...ξεφεύγουμε!

----------

kioan (20-08-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν έκανα τίποτα άλλο παρά να διορθώσω την τραγική τοποθέτηση σας (+Nick 1974) στους υπολογισμούς σας ότι η συγκεκριμένη φωτό της υδρογεννήτριας πιο πάνω είναι επίπεδα απόδοσης 2 led .
> Μου αρέσει να διορθώνω λανθασμένες απόψεις , και ακόμη περισσότερο όταν δείχνω ντοκουμέντα σε βίντεο που επιβεβαιώνουν το πολλαπλάσιο αντίθετο των υπολογισμών σας.



ρε φιλε εισαι σιγουρα ανθρωπος με τεχνικη κατευθυνση?
ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ εχει αυτο που ανεβασες που χρησιμοποιουν ενα ετοιμο υδροστροβιλο με τη ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΠΗΓΗΣ, με τις παπαριες με τα μαρκουτσια και τα γωνιακα ρακορακια τα οποια ειναι για υψηλη πιεση?
Ειναι σα να μου λες να μην ποιασω μια μπαταρια γιατι θα σκοτωθω και να μου δειχνεις βιντεακια απ τον τυπο που γινε καρβουνο με τη μεση ταση.

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που βαζεις στη θεση του? το αν δουλευει ο υδροστροβιλος που ανακαλυψε ο Αρχιμηδης? Ναι δουλευει, και εφαρμοζεται εδω και 25 αιωνες. Απο κει και περα για να παρεις εργο απο μιοα γεννητρια θελει καποιους υπολογισμους, η εστω αντιληψη: αν πχ το σχεδιαζε ενας μηχανικος θα μπορουσες να παρεις ολο το εργο, αν στο σχεδιαζα εγω ισως να παιρνες 60-70%, ενας γελαδαρης στην αγρια δυση που εφτιαχνε νερομυλους ισως 50% ενας νεατερνταλ των σπηλαιων που δεν ηταν οι υδροστροβιλοι της εποχης του ισως 10% και ο ζαβος ΕΝΑ ΛΕΝΤΑΚΙ!
τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?

----------

kioan (20-08-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ρε φιλε εισαι σιγουρα ανθρωπος με τεχνικη κατευθυνση?







> ρε φιλε εισαι σιγουρα ανθρωπος με τεχνικη κατευθυνση?



Αυτά που λέω είναι απαντήσεις εκτός θέματος που έτσι κι αλλιώς τέθηκαν από τον Nepomuk / συμμετείχατε όμως ΠΡΩΤΑ εσείς δίνοντας γνώμες παντελώς άσχετης τεχνικής αντίληψης και εμπειρίας απαντώντας (προς τον Nepomuk) ότι 2 led είναι το όριο για μια υδρογεννήτρια σαν αυτή που παρουσίασε . Καταλαβαίνετε πόσο έχετε γελοιοποιηθεί ?
Για να το δείτε και οι ίδιοι δείτε μήνυμα από 4093 έως 4096 (που εγώ *απαντώ τελευταίος* αφού πρώτα συμμετείχατε εσείς σε άσχετες δηλώσεις τεχνικής φύσεως )  
Επαναλαμβάνω έχετε καταλάβει πόσο έχετε γελοιοποιηθεί?

----------


## kioan

> συμμετείχατε όμως ΠΡΩΤΑ εσείς δίνοντας γνώμες παντελώς άσχετης τεχνικής αντίληψης και εμπειρίας απαντώντας (προς τον Nepomuk) ότι 2 led είναι το όριο για μια υδρογεννήτρια σαν αυτή που παρουσίασε .



Ναι αυτο ειναι το πιθανότερο όριο μιας γεννήτριας σαν αυτή που παρουσίασε. Δηλαδή ενος εμφανώς κακοσχεδιασμενου pelton wheel δια χειρός Ζωγράφου, τις τεχνικές δεξιότητες του οποίου είχαμε την ευκαιρία να τις απολαύσουμε σε όλες τις επιδείξεις που προσπάθησε να κάνει σε ζωντανές εκπομπές. (πχ κινητήρας υδρογόνου να λειτουργεί με κλειστή τη στρόφιγγα του υδρογόνου, σωλήνες στερεωμένοι με εγκάρσιες λαμαρινόβιδες, θερμοηλεκτρικό στοιχείο να λειτουργεί χωρίς πηγη θερμότητας, βραστήρα να παρουσιάζεται ως yagi, αλπυμινοταινία να στεγαμοποιεί πιέσεις δεκαδων bar, GSM tester να περιγράφεται ως όργανο μέτρησης THz, πυκνωτής του εμπορίου να παρουσιάζεται ως homemade γραφενίου, εξήγηση της καύσης ως πυρηνικό φαινόμενο και αλλα πολλα) 








> Για να το δείτε και οι ίδιοι δείτε μήνυμα από 4093 έως 4096 (που εγώ *απαντώ τελευταίος* αφού πρώτα συμμετείχατε εσείς σε άσχετες δηλώσεις τεχνικής φύσεως )  
> Επαναλαμβάνω έχετε καταλάβει πόσο έχετε γελοιοποιηθεί?



Όπως λες, μετά τις δηλώσεις τεχνικής φύσεως (δλδ την επισήμανση κάποιων σχεδιαστικών λαθων), πετάχτηκες και εσύ με μοναδικό επιχείρημα πως υπάρχουν άλλες υδροηλεκτρικες γεννήτριες που λειτουργούν και έφερες ως απόδειξη σχετικά video άλλων γεννητριων. 

Προφανώς και δεν καταλαβαίνεις το πόσο γελοίος παραμένεις επιμένοντας σε κάτι ενώ δεν έχεις τις τεχνικές γνώσεις να αναγνωρίσεις τα εμφανη λαθη (και) αυτής της κατασκευής του Ζωγράφου. 

Αλλά ακόμα και αν κάποιος προσπαθήσει να σου εξηγήσει, θα πρέπει να το κάνει καταφευγοντας σε μαθηματικούς τυπους, οπότε είναι μάταιο μιας και εσύ μας έχεις εξηγήσει πως θεωρείς τα μαθηματικά "δευτεροσήμαντα", χαμηλότερης σημαντικοτητας απο την διαίσθηση σου 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## george Mp

> Αυτά που λέω είναι απαντήσεις εκτός θέματος που έτσι κι αλλιώς τέθηκαν από τον Nepomuk / συμμετείχατε όμως ΠΡΩΤΑ εσείς δίνοντας γνώμες παντελώς άσχετης τεχνικής αντίληψης και εμπειρίας απαντώντας (προς τον Nepomuk) ότι 2 led είναι το όριο για μια υδρογεννήτρια σαν αυτή που παρουσίασε . Καταλαβαίνετε πόσο έχετε γελοιοποιηθεί ?
> Για να το δείτε και οι ίδιοι δείτε μήνυμα από 4093 έως 4096 (που εγώ *απαντώ τελευταίος* αφού πρώτα συμμετείχατε εσείς σε άσχετες δηλώσεις τεχνικής φύσεως )  
> Επαναλαμβάνω έχετε καταλάβει πόσο έχετε γελοιοποιηθεί?



Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις ποιος γελειοποιειται στην πραγματικοτητα εκτος και τρολαρεις.
Αν αναβει 2 led παιζεται, αντε στην επομενη γεννητρια που θα φτιαξει να δουλευει με βιοαεριο μπορει καλλιστα να κανει δοκιμες παραγωντας βιοαεριο κλανωντας.Να προσεξει μονο να βαλει φιλτρα ανθρακα να μην περασει υδροθειο στην μηχανη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ναι αυτο ειναι το πιθανότερο όριο μιας γεννήτριας σαν αυτή που παρουσίασε.



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Blow-light-.../dp/B002MPDIGO
Επιβάλλεται επιστροφή στα θρανία άμεσα . (και μόνο που παρουσίασες ως υπόθεση το νερό δικτύου ως πηγή κινητήριας δύναμης και το υπολόγισες μαθηματικός περίπου 2 led)

----------


## nepomuk

> Τελικά φίλε Γεώργιε είσαι πράγματι μέγας προβοκάτωρ.
> 
> Η Ι. Μονή Διονυσίου, όπως και όλες οι μεγάλες μονές του Αγίου Όρους, δεν έχει ανάγκη από παπατζηλίκια για να καλύψει τις ενεργειακές της ανάγκες. Έχει δικό της αυτόνομο σύστημα παροχής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και μάλιστα από διαφορετικές πηγές, οικολογικές και μη.





Δηλ μας ενημερωνεις οτι ο ΠΖ συνεργαζεται με το Αγιον Ορος .Τον αναβαθμησες !Διερωτωμαι :Παμε για νεο "Βατοπεδι";
Εξ αυτου: Μηπως στο παιγνιο εισηλθε και "Τσαρικός" Δάκτυλος;

Χαιρετιζω την προσελευση του δοκτωρος FreeEnergy και ευχομαι ενα παραγωγικο Ακαδημαικο Ετος.
Η καλη μερα απο το πρωι φαινεται ,ασχετα αν απεχωρησε ενας τυπος του Real Estate .
Ως γνωστον τους Παπαδελο και Μαλτεζο κερδισε η πολιτικη.Καποια στιγμη
το Θεμα ΠΖ θα ελθει στη βουλη απο το Diem 25.Εδω η σχετικη δηλωση. Παπαδελος: 
" Η υοθετηση της τεχνολογίας ΠΖ απο πλευράς Μερα25 σε αυτο το στάδιο θα διεύρυνε το εύρος των επιθέσεων που δεχόμαστε ."
 Επιπλεον ο καθγητης ΤΕΙ νομιζω κ Χαραλαμπος Αραβαντινος προεβη εχθες στην ακολουθη αποκαλυψη: 
"Και ας μη ξεχνάμε, Το όραμα είναι η τέχνη να βλέπεις αυτό που είναι αόρατο στους άλλους."

Στο δια ταυτα θα ελεγα οτι η Ολικη απαξιωση και αποδομηση ΠΖ ,πρωτα ως τεχνικου αλλα και ως ανθρωπου στη συνεχεια , με βρισκει
αντιθετο ,οπως και υπερβολικες εκφρασεις του τυπου "καμμια στο  τρισεκατομυριο" .Ειναι Κοντοφθαλμες, ορα και Αραβαντινο.
Agent provocateur.

----------


## kioan

> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Blow-light-.../dp/B002MPDIGO
> Επιβάλλεται επιστροφή στα θρανία άμεσα . (και μόνο που παρουσίασες ως υπόθεση το νερό δικτύου ως πηγή κινητήριας δύναμης και το υπολόγισες μαθηματικός περίπου 2 led)



Το ότι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι σου εξηγούμε και φέρνεις τέτοια παραδείγματα, είναι ένα ακόμα δείγμα της αδυναμίας σου να κατανοήσεις τεχνικά θέματα.

Αυτό το παιχνίδι που έδειξες με τα δύο LEDs, απαρτίζεται από μία μικροσκοπική γεννήτρια και μία φτερωτή οι οποίες είναι διαστασιολογημένες για το φορτίο που θα τροφοδοτούν (τα 2 LEDs δηλαδή) και έτσι, απλά φυσώντας στην φτερωτή, αυτά θα μπορούν να ανάψουν.

Εσύ μετά από την παραπάνω διαπίστωση μπορεί μέσα σου να είσαι πεπεισμένος ότι άμα συνδέσεις 2 LEDs σε μια ανεμογεννήτρια αιολικού πάρκου και σταθείς μπροστά της φυσώντας την θα τα κάνεις να ανάψουν, αλλά οι νόμοι της φυσικής έχουν διαφορετική γνώμη (και μάντεψε ποιανού η γνώμη θα υπερισχύσει)  :Wink:  



Πριν στείλεις κάποιον στα θρανία, βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις περάσει πρώτα ο ίδιος και όχι ως τουρίστας. Δεν ξέρω αν το θυμάσαι, αλλά στα θρανία, ειδικότερα σε αντικείμενα που άπτονται των θετικών επιστημών, βασικό εργαλείο για την κατανόηση οποιασδήποτε άλλης επιστήμης είναι τα Μαθηματικά. Αυτά δηλαδή τα οποία εσύ θεωρείς δευτερευούσης σημασίας  :Lol:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Δηλ μας ενημερωνεις οτι ο ΠΖ συνεργαζεται με το Αγιον Ορος .Τον αναβαθμησες !Διερωτωμαι :Παμε για νεο "Βατοπεδι";
> Εξ αυτου: Μηπως στο παιγνιο εισηλθε και "Τσαρικός" Δάκτυλος;



Aυτά σε άλλους.....

Κρίμα πάντως γιατί θα ήσουν ένα χρήσιμο μέλος στο φόρουμ. Ειλικρινά το λέω.

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτά που λέω είναι απαντήσεις εκτός θέματος που έτσι κι αλλιώς τέθηκαν από τον Nepomuk / συμμετείχατε όμως ΠΡΩΤΑ εσείς δίνοντας γνώμες παντελώς άσχετης τεχνικής αντίληψης και εμπειρίας απαντώντας (προς τον Nepomuk) ότι 2 led είναι το όριο για μια υδρογεννήτρια σαν αυτή που παρουσίασε . Καταλαβαίνετε πόσο έχετε γελοιοποιηθεί ?
> Για να το δείτε και οι ίδιοι δείτε μήνυμα από 4093 έως 4096 (που εγώ *απαντώ τελευταίος* αφού πρώτα συμμετείχατε εσείς σε άσχετες δηλώσεις τεχνικής φύσεως )  
> Επαναλαμβάνω έχετε καταλάβει πόσο έχετε γελοιοποιηθεί?



φιλε το ποιος γελοιοποιειται (ΕΣΥ δηλαδη) μπορει να το δει οχι πρωτοετης αλλα και μαθητης λυκειου.
Το τι γεννητρια βαλαν ειναι αδιαφορο, ας ειναι κι 1000000000000000 τεραβατ, ο τροπος που τη γυριζουν (αν γυριζει με αυτο το τερατουργημα με τα κουταλακια και τα μαρκουτσια) ΔΕ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ, η αντε αν τα καταφερνει καπως και τη γυριζει αντε να σηκωνει ενα λεντακι.
Αν εβαζε ενα νερομυλο καμια 10ρια μετρων με κουβαδες οπως βαζαν στην αγρια δυση κι αν εβαζε μελλετημενο μειωτηρα το συζηταγαμε και θα ειχε μικροτερη επιτυχια στα φασκελα. Επι του παροντος αυτη η απιστευτα γελοια μαλακια για να δουλεψει επρεπε στα μαρκουτσια να χει πιεση καμια 300ρια bar.(και γιατι εβαλε 4? 1 η 2 βαζουν συνηθως, ακομα και σ αυτο παλι εκανε τις ζωγραφιες του? Αυτο το ζωον δεν καταλαβαινει ουτε πως ο λογος που χρησιμοποιουν 1 η 2 ειναι απλα γιατι αυτο ειναι το μονο αποδοτικο? Τι σκεφτοταν δηλαδη? οτι απλα οι αλλοι δεν ειχαν ιδεα οτι μπορουν να βαλουν περισσοτερα?  :Lol: )
Η ισχυς δεν εξαρταται απ το αν γυριζεις ενα μοτερακι αλλα αν καταφερνεις να το γυριζεις και υπο φορτιο και το φορτιο βαραινει αυτο που το γυριζει ειτε ειναι ντιζελομηχανη, ειτε νερα, ειτε ...σκλαβοι.
Τωρα αν υποθεσουμε πως ο ζαβος εχει βαλει οντως αντλια υψηλης πιεσης και σηκωνει κανονικα φορτια τοτε η αντλια ακομα κι αν εχει μελετηθει αριστα θα καταναλωνει μπορει και διπλασιο ρευμα απ οτι παραγει (γιατι εχουμε 3 μετατροπες, η μαλλον 4 για να ακριβολογουμε αφου καπως παραγεται και το ρευμα που την τροφοδοτει).
Εκεινο το απολυτηριο λυκειου λαδωσατε για να το παρετε? (κι εσυ κι ο μεγαλοεφευρετης κι ολοι οι δορυφοροι του)





> Εσύ μετά από την παραπάνω διαπίστωση μπορεί μέσα σου να είσαι πεπεισμένος ότι άμα συνδέσεις 2 LEDs σε μια ανεμογεννήτρια αιολικού πάρκου και σταθείς μπροστά της φυσώντας την θα τα κάνεις να ανάψουν,



 :hahahha:  πλακα πλακα ακριβως αυτο μας λεει  :Lol: 

βασικα νομιζω δεν καταλαβαινουν την εννοια του φορτιου και νομιζουν οτι αν εχει στροφες ενα μοτερακι ξεφορτωτο το ιδιο θα χει και φορτωμενο... Κατι τετοια δεν ελεγε κι ο αλλος με τη σβουρα που ηθελε να αυτοτροφοδοτει μια γεννητρια?


btw μ αρεσει να λειτουργουσαν οι φυσικοι νομοι οπως νομιζει ο κυριακιδης και λοιποι... Μια γεννητρια ειτε ειχε φορτιο ειτε οχι θα εκαιγε το ιδιο πετρελαιο, ετσι θα ειχαμε καψει ολο το παγκοσμιο αποθεμα και ισως γινομασταν καλυτεροι ανθρωποι  :Tongue2:  (η θα ειχαμε μετατρεψει τη Γη σε Αφροδιτη)

----------


## nepomuk

Εχουμε καποια "νεωτερα" ,τλχ στο φ/β "φαν κλαμπ" οπου εχω προσβαση .
Ξεκινησε μια καποια "επιστημονικη " συζητηση στα τελαυταια ποστ , πχ :
Mathiou Laoutaris "Θα ήθελα να μου εξηγούσε κάποιο μέλος της ερευνητικής ομάδας του κ Πέτρου Ζωγράφου ποια είναι η καλύτερη διαδικασία 
για να βρoύμε την ελεύθερη ενέργεια του Gibbs για μια χημική αντίδραση."
 Οποτε επανηλθε στο προσκηνιο η Θεμελιωδης  εργασια του Πετρου : 
*"Η παράκαμψη της περιοριστικής διάταξης Carnot του 2ου νόμου της θερμοδυναμικής"*
εδω :  http://www.hellagen.gr/παράκαμψη/

Εχω την εντυπωση πως η εργασια αυτη εχει αναθεωρηθει και εμπλουτισθει με νεα στοιχεια , τετοια
που να δοκιμαζουν τλχ τον Δοκτωρα κ FreeEnergy με σκληρη Φυσικη , οπως ζητησε αλλωστε 
ενω παραλληλα καταδεικνυουν και την καταρτιση στα ανωτερα Μαθηματικα τλχ Λυκειου του
ερευνητη .Κατοπιν ολων αυτων εκτιμαται οτι τλχ δεν λαδωσε για το απολυτηριο.

Τωρα ειναι η σειρα του κ Δοκτωρα να σχολιασει τα τεκταινομενα ,αφου παρακολουθει επισταμενως
καθε κινηση της Επιστημονικης Ομαδας ΠΖ ,φτανοντας μεχρι και τον Ακτιβισμο 
Ιδιαιτερα ας προσμετρηθει η φραση που ειναι και το ρεζουμε ολης της εργασιας:
"Κατ’ εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω προκύπτει, ότι ο βαθμός απόδοσης του αντιδραστήρα ψυχρής καύσης κατά την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας 
είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος ακόμα και από τον βαθμό απόδοσης ενός πυρηνοηλεκτρικού αντιδραστήρα."

Δηλ δηλ το λυσαμε το ενεργειακο και χωρις πυρηνικα εργοστασια; Αναρωτιεται ο απλος ο κοσμος.
Οι ακαδημαικοι κυριως της ομηγυρης ας μας διαφωτισουν.

----------


## nick1974

> *"Η παράκαμψη της περιοριστικής διάταξης Carnot του 2ου νόμου της θερμοδυναμικής"*
> εδω :  http://www.hellagen.gr/παράκαμψη/
> 
> Εχω την εντυπωση πως η εργασια αυτη εχει αναθεωρηθει και εμπλουτισθει με νεα στοιχεια , τετοια
> που να δοκιμαζουν τλχ τον Δοκτωρα κ FreeEnergy με σκληρη Φυσικη , οπως ζητησε αλλωστε 
> ενω παραλληλα καταδεικνυουν και την καταρτιση στα ανωτερα Μαθηματικα τλχ Λυκειου του
> ερευνητη .Κατοπιν ολων αυτων εκτιμαται οτι τλχ δεν λαδωσε για το απολυτηριο.



αν τοι διαβασες και σ αρεσε τοτε εσυ λαδωσες και για το απολυτηριο του δημοτικου!
εχει κανει copy-paste διαφορα κομματια κειμενων (οι πηγες βρισκονται πανευκολα, ενα κομματι ειναι απο εδω http://users.ntua.gr/rogdemma/history.htm αλλη μια εδω http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s...4/54/418,1552/  αλλη μια εδω https://repository.kallipos.gr/bitst...chapter_10.pdf    λεξη προς λεξη απλο cp ο πουστης ουτε 10 δευτερα δε χρειαζεται για να βρεις την καθε πηγη, και οπου ξεκιναναι οι ασυναρτησιες ειναι τα δικα του) και εχει προσθεσει 5 μπουρδες δικες του, και ευτυχως στο γραπτο λογο δε μπορεις να προσθεσεις αλουμινοταινιες και σωληνακια (αντε το πολυ κανα τονο να βαλεις) γιατι θα τα βαζε κι αυτα.
Το ωραιο ειναι οτι κι αυτο το κανε παλι τσαπατσουλικα -ως συνηθως δηλαδη- και φαινεται ξεκαθαρα ποτε τελειωνει ενα κειμενο και ποτε αρχιζει αλλο!

επιστημονικοτατο το διαγραμα "αμπερ-αποδοση" ...ουτε σκηνοθετης cult 80S scifi ταινιας δε θα σκεφτοταν τετοια μαλακια... ...ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΗ  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 





> Δηλ δηλ το λυσαμε το ενεργειακο και χωρις πυρηνικα εργοστασια; Αναρωτιεται ο απλος ο κοσμος.
> Οι ακαδημαικοι κυριως της ομηγυρης ας μας διαφωτισουν.



γιατι τι θεμα εχεις με τα πυρηνικα εργοστασια? σου προκαλουν φτερνισμα η μηπως επειδη "ολοι πεθαινουν" οπως με το 5G του βεελζεβουλη που θα μας φαει και τους ψεκασμους?
Αν εξαιρεσουμε τι ειχε γινει ΠΡΙΝ 40 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  σε ενα χρεπι ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΨΥΧΡΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ, τι κακο εφεραν εκτος απο πεντακαθαρη ενεργεια?
Ακομα και το Φουκοσιμα που το γκρεμισε ολοκληρο τσουναμι δεν επεφερε ουτε θα αποφερει κανενα προβλημα σε κανεναν

----------


## kioan

> Εχουμε καποια "νεωτερα" ,τλχ στο φ/β "φαν κλαμπ" οπου εχω προσβαση .
> Ξεκινησε μια καποια "επιστημονικη " συζητηση στα τελαυταια ποστ



Σε ποιο ακριβώς επιστημονικό και φυλασσόμενο group συμβαίνουν αυτά; 
Μήπως είναι σε αυτό που συζητιόνται επιστημονικά θέματα όπως "η απάτη της προσελήνωσης" ή τα δίκτυα 5G της κινητής που λειτουργούν στα 100GHz και γαργαλάνε τους ιδρωτοποιούς αδένες;  :Lol: 


Πότε επιτέλους θα σταματήσεις να σταματήσεις να αναπαράγεις ό,τι μπούρδα βρεις στα groups με τους αμόρφωτους πιθήκους οπαδούς του ΠΖ;

----------


## nick1974

> Σε ποιο ακριβώς επιστημονικό και φυλασσόμενο group συμβαίνουν αυτά; 
> Μήπως είναι σε αυτό που συζητιόνται επιστημονικά θέματα όπως "η απάτη της προσελήνωσης"



 :hahahha: 
δε κοιταξα καν το γκρουπ.... τετοιο ειναι?  :Lol: 
ασχοληθηκα (ελαχιστα) με το "επιστημονικο κειμενο" του ηλιθιου, πιο πολυ για να δω αν εχει κανει κολαζ, οπως και εχει κανει δηλαδη
Δεν εχει καν τη κοινη λογικη να αλλαξει καποιες λεξεις στις φρασεις ωστε να μας βαλει λιγο βαθμο δυσκολιας (καλα τετοιος που ειναι αν γινοταν θα βαζε στις λεξεις και αλουμνοταινιες )

----------


## leosedf

> δε κοιταξα καν το γκρουπ.... τετοιο ειναι? 
> ασχοληθηκα (ελαχιστα) με το "επιστημονικο κειμενο" του ηλιθιου, πιο πολυ για να δω αν εχει κανει κολαζ, οπως και εχει κανει δηλαδη
> Δεν εχει καν τη κοινη λογικη να αλλαξει καποιες λεξεις στις φρασεις ωστε να μας βαλει λιγο βαθμο δυσκολιας (καλα τετοιος που ειναι αν γινοταν θα βαζε στις λεξεις και αλουμνοταινιες )



Λέει μέσα για την απάτη της προσσελήνωσης, ότι το 5G δουλεύει στα 300Ghz και το LTE στα 6 και ότι είναι καρκινογόνο κλπ (έχουν ήδη αποφασίσει τι είναι) και λοιπές πίπες.
Άσε αν θες να γελάσεις μπες.

----------


## nick1974

> Λέει μέσα για την απάτη της προσσελήνωσης, ότι το 5G δουλεύει στα 300Ghz και το LTE στα 6 και ότι είναι καρκινογόνο κλπ (έχουν ήδη αποφασίσει τι είναι) και λοιπές πίπες.
> Άσε αν θες να γελάσεις μπες.



Αν ειχα λιγη σοβαροτητα θα τους προσεγγιζα να τους πουλησω πετρες που μετατρεπουν την σατανικη κακη ακτινοβολια του 5g σε ευεργετικη θετικη ενεργεια (η που μετατρεπουν με ενα ποτηρι νερο τις κακες υψηλες συχνοτητες σε χαμηλες ευεργετικες χαχαχαχαχα ) αλλα δε το χω ρε γαμωτο...  :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

> γιατι τι θεμα εχεις με τα πυρηνικα εργοστασια? σου προκαλουν φτερνισμα η μηπως επειδη "ολοι πεθαινουν" οπως με το 5G του βεελζεβουλη που θα μας φαει και τους ψεκασμους?
> Ακομα και το Φουκοσιμα που το γκρεμισε ολοκληρο τσουναμι δεν επεφερε ουτε θα αποφερει κανενα προβλημα σε κανεναν





Κατ αρχην μη με βαρατε ,διευκολυνω το νημα μεταφεροντας τις ιδεες του "αντιπαλου δεους" ,ωστε να σχολιαστουν δεοντως .
Αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος διατηρησης του νηματος, περαν της ελαφροτητας και της διασκεδασης.
Τα τελευταια "Νεα" προηλθαν απο εδω :  https://www.facebook.com/groups/PetrosZografosFunClub/
Ειναι τα πανω πανω ποστ ,οπου τροπον τινα απαντουν στην "Νεκρα" του Υπερσυντονιστη , στην αποχωρηση Πετριδη
και γενικα στον εκφυλισμο των ομαδων υποστηριξης στα ΜΚΔ.

πχ  :  Χαράλαμπος Αραβαντινός"Για παράδειγμα, σε περίπτωση προσρόφησης σε υδατικό διάλυμα, μπορεί κανείς να κάνει πειράματα σε διαφορετικές συγκεντρώσεις αναλυόμενης ουσίας προς απορρόφηση και σε διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες αντίδρασης. Στη συνέχεια, με σχεδίαση του Kd με 1 / T ''το T σε Kelvin'' για μια συγκεκριμένη αρχική συγκέντρωση της αναλυόμενης ουσίας, μπορεί κανείς να υπολογίσει τις θερμοδυναμικές σταθερές - τυπική ενθαλπία προσρόφησης ΔHo και τυπική εντροπία προσρόφησης ΔSo χρησιμοποιώντας τον ακόλουθο τύπο:
Ln Kd = (ΔSο / R) - (ΔHο / RT).
ΔHo και ΔSo μπορούν να προσδιοριστούν από την κλίση και την ανάληση ενός γραφήματος. Στη συνέχεια ΔGo μπορεί να υπολογιστεί από την ακόλουθη εξίσωση:
ΔGo = ΔHo - T * ΔSo.
Ομοίως μπορεί κανείς να υπολογίσει αυτές τις θερμοδυναμικές σταθερές σε άλλες αρχικές συγκεντρώσεις της αναλυόμενης προς απορρόφηση ουσίας. Φυσικά ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος στην ανάλησή του τα περιγράφει τέλεια ας τα επαναλάβουμε και εμείς για μια φορά ακόμα."

Παμε τωρα στα πυρηνικα εργοστασια οπου συνηθως οι Οικονομολογοι εν γενει δεν εναντιωνονται ,δηλ ενω ειναι Economically
 και Technically  "Correct",δυστυχως απεχουν πολυ απο την επικρατουσα πολιτικη ορθοτητα .Στην πατριδα μας ιδιαιτερα οπου για να στηθει ενας ανεμομυλος και μια κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας γινεται πολεμος,
(βλεπε στην πραξη ολοι ζητανε μπαξισι) ,ενα πυρηνικο εργοστασιο θα σημαινε αυτοματως Θερμοπυρηνικο πολεμο μεχρι εσχατων.
Βεβαιως βεβαιως σε λιγα χρονια τα Μεμετια θα προβαλλουν ως πυρηνικη δυναμη . Ειναι θεμα χρονου να μεταστραφει η κοινη γνωμη και για αλλους λογους  πχ
τα τσουχτερα τιμολογια  , Η ΔΕΗ δεν γινεται να αποτυχει κτλπ .
Κοντολογις βρισκει και τα κανει ο ΠΖ ,ταζοντας στον Λαουτζικο φτηνο και καθαρο ηλεκτρικο.


Για τη Φουκοζιμα ,γραψε λαθος ,παρτο πισω ,πονεσε τοσο πολυ ο Ιαπωνικος Λαος ,χωρια που ταπεινωθηκε ζητωντας τεχνικη βοηθεια
απο αλλες χωρες.Στα δικα μας ,ουτε απο τετοιο τσουναμι κινδυνευουμε ,,,, χμμμ   Αιτνα .. Βεζουβιος  ... Κολουμπο ...,ουτε απο 9 ριχτερ ..
γκουχ - γκουχ , αλλα  απο προχειροτητα  .

----------


## nick1974

> Ειναι θεμα χρονου να μεταστραφει η κοινη γνωμη και για αλλους λογους  πχ
>  τα τσουχτερα τιμολογια





Τα τιμολογια ειναι μονο η ο απιστευτος βιασμος του πλανητη που συμβαινει με τα καρβουνα και τα ντιζελ?
Για ψαξε για εικονες της Πτολεμαιδας και δες ενα postapocalyptic σκηνικο εκει περα, λες και γυριζουν ταινια με ζομπι αποκαλυψη ειναι.






> Για τη Φουκοζιμα ,γραψε λαθος ,παρτο πισω ,πονεσε τοσο πολυ ο Ιαπωνικος Λαος ,χωρια που ταπεινωθηκε ζητωντας τεχνικη βοηθεια
> απο αλλες χωρες.Στα δικα μας ,ουτε απο τετοιο τσουναμι κινδυνευουμε ,,,, χμμμ   Αιτνα .. Βεζουβιος  ... Κολουμπο ...,ουτε απο 9 ριχτερ ..
> γκουχ - γκουχ , αλλα  απο προχειροτητα



.

Φυσικα ενα τσουναμι επνιξε κοσμο κατεστρεψε μιση πολη κτλ κτλ κτλ αλλα τι σχεση εχουν αυτα με το οτι ΔΕΝ ειχαμε τις βλακειες του Τσερνομπιλ με τις διαρροες κτλ? 
Προχειροτητα σε τετοια εργα δεν υπαρχει. Δεν ειμαστε ουτε στην εποχη που η Μαρια Κιουρι ειχε ενα χαιμαλι απο ουρανιο ουτε στην εποχη που ο Κενεντυ παρακολουθουσε πυρηνικες δοκιμες στη Νεβαδα. 
Ξερουμε 5 πραγματα και ξερουμε τα μετρα που απαιτουνται.

----------


## mtzag

Τα πυρηνικα δεν ειναι φτηνη παραγωγη ενεργειας αμα βαλεις στο λογαρισμο 1 στο 1 τρισεκατομυριο να γινει ατυχημα... και ατυχηματα εχουνε γινει πολλες φορες.
Το πυρηνικα ειναι πολυ επικυνδινα και σημερα και θα ειναι παντα επικυνδινα.
Σημερα με την τιμη που εχουνε τα κινεζικα μονοκρυσταλικου πυριτιου πανελ η παραγωγη απο φωτοβολταικα ειναι συμφερουσα οταν γινετε σε αγονη γη.
Οι κινεζοι επειδη δεν ειχανε πετρελαιο επενδυσανε στα φωτοβολταικα και παραγουνε πανελ σημερα με λιγοτερο απο 20 λεπτα ανα watt εγκατεστημενης ισχυος.
Δηλαδη ποιο φτηνα απο το πετρελαιο η kWh.

----------


## leosedf

> Τα πυρηνικα δεν ειναι φτηνη παραγωγη ενεργειας αμα βαλεις στο λογαρισμο 1 στο 1 τρισεκατομυριο να γινει ατυχημα... και ατυχηματα εχουνε γινει πολλες φορες.
> Το πυρηνικα ειναι πολυ επικυνδινα και σημερα και θα ειναι παντα επικυνδινα.
> Σημερα με την τιμη που εχουνε τα κινεζικα μονοκρυσταλικου πυριτιου πανελ η παραγωγη απο φωτοβολταικα ειναι συμφερουσα οταν γινετε σε αγονη γη.
> Οι κινεζοι επειδη δεν ειχανε πετρελαιο επενδυσανε στα φωτοβολταικα και παραγουνε πανελ σημερα με λιγοτερο απο 20 λεπτα ανα watt εγκατεστημενης ισχυος.
> Δηλαδη ποιο φτηνα απο το πετρελαιο η kWh.



Και τη νύχτα με γκαζόλαμπες ε?

----------


## nick1974

> Τα πυρηνικα δεν ειναι φτηνη παραγωγη ενεργειας αμα βαλεις στο λογαρισμο 1 στο 1 τρισεκατομυριο να γινει ατυχημα... και ατυχηματα εχουνε γινει πολλες φορες.



Το τελευταιο ηταν το Φουκοσιμα. Δεν διερευσε ακτινοβολια ουτε οσο μιας ακτινογραφιας.
Δεν λεω οχι σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη καθαρη πηγη ενεργειας, εννωειται, αλλα ας καταλαβουμε οτι κι αυτα εκει ανηκουν κι οχι στις βρωμικες.
Ναι, ολα εχουν τα προβληματα τους, αλλα αν το θεμα μας ειναι ποια ειναι πιο ασφαλης και οικολογικη μορφη, στον πατο βρισκεται σιγουρα το καρβουνο και κανα δυο σκαλια πιο πανω το πετρελαιο. Τα πυρηνικα μαλλον ειναι καπου πολυ πιο ψηλα.
Τη στιγμη λοιπον που δηλητηριαζουμε ενα ολοκληρο πλανητη χρησιμοποιοντας τις βρωμιες, ε δεν αξιζει για μια προκαταληψη να το συνεχιζουμε.
btw αυτη ειναι μια πολυ σοβαρη συζητηση κι ειναι κριμα να θαφτει κατω απ τα μπαζα. Εδω συζηταμε για ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΘΙΟ και τα ρευματα απο νερα που παραγει με υψηλες συχνοτητες, υδρογονα, οξυγονα, κλανιες, αυγολεμονα, χειροποιητους πυκνωτες γραφενιου με μια παραδοσιακη συνταγη της γιαγιας του της Σμυρνιας, καζανακογεννητριες και εκεινη την κρεμαλα που ηθελε να παει στον πρεσβη της Αφρικης!!!!!!  :hahahha:  (και τι δε θα δινα να τον εβλεπα να μπαινει σε μια πρεσβεια κρατοντας μια κρεμαλα, και να τους λεει "ηρθα να σας λυσω τα προβληματα"  :hahahha:  :hahahha: )
Αν ειναι να μιλησουμε σοβαρα καλυτερα σε νεο σοβαρο θεμα (οχι για αλλο λογο αλλα γιατι ειναι κριμα η πληροφορια να θαφτει κατω απ τις αλουμινοταινιες και τα υψισυχνα σωληνακια)





> Και τη νύχτα με γκαζόλαμπες ε?



οχι ρε συ, δε θυμασαι οτι ο ζαβος εχει εφευρει φωτοβολταικα που βγαζουν ρευμα στο σκοταδι? (σκοτοβολταικα ) 

αληθεια με αυτο γιατι δεν τον ειχαν παρει με τις λεμονοκουπες? και βασικα αν ειχε φτιαξει καποιος κατι τετοιο γιατι να ασχολειται με υδρογονα και συχνοτητες και νερα? μα κανεις απ τα γιουσουφακια του δε το σκεφτηκε αυτο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και τη νύχτα με γκαζόλαμπες ε?



Το κακό είναι ότι η Γη δεν είναι "επίπεδη" , σε γενικές γραμμές η ενέργεια του ήλιου εφάπτεται πάντα στην Γη / στις φάσεις όμως της "σκοτεινής Γης" έχει "αποθηκευτεί" ενέργεια που μετατρέπεται σε αιολική/θερμική/υδροφόρα. 
Όλη η Γη είναι εκ φύσεως μια ενεργειακή γιγάντια μπαταρία .
Σε πολύ βαθύ μέλλον αλλά και με παγκόσμια συνεργασία (ανάθεμα την μη παγκόσμια συνεργασία ) , θα μπορούσαν να λυθούν τα προβλήματα με τις γκαζόλαμπες .
https://www.galatsinews.gr/%CE%B5%CF...D%CE%B7%CF%84/ (βασικά αυτά είναι νηπιακά στάδια αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις )

Εάν όσα ακούγονται φτάσουν σε επιτυχία , τότε η μεγάλη μηχανή του μουστάκια θα πωλείται απελπισμένα στις λαϊκές μαζί με 1 κιλό ντομάτες προς ακύρωση των "ευλογιών" από Nepomuk.

----------


## mtzag

Μια διορθωση.. στη φουκουσιμα το δυστυχημα ειτανε επιπεδου 7(μεγιστο) ιδιας σοβαροτητας με τσερνομπιλ. Οι ιαπωνες τα παντα που τρωνε τα εισαγουνε και θα τα εισαγουνε για πολλα χρονια απο την αλλη μερια της γης. Η ιαπωνικη γη και οικονομια διαλυθηκε σε μια στιγμη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οι ιαπωνες τα παντα που τρωνε τα εισαγουνε *και θα τα εισαγουνε για πολλα χρονια* απο την αλλη μερια της γης.



Τα απόβλητα αυτής της τεχνολογίας υπάρχουν στην άλλη μεριά της Γης? (άρα εκ περιτροπής είναι σαν να θάβει η Ιαπωνία τα απόβλητα στον τόπο της )
https://gr.euronews.com/2014/06/27/g...aste-disposal-
Οπότε ότι τρως από άλλες χώρες που τις θεωρείς "αγνές" κράτα μικρό καλάθι. Η πυρηνική είναι η χειρότερη ενέργεια και το βλέπουμε καθημερινά στα κρεβάτια νοσοκομείων .
Όσοι λένε ότι δεν είναι επικίνδυνα τα ραδιενεργά απόβλητα / τότε εννοείται ότι πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν χωρίς αντίρρηση ότι τα ραδιενεργά απόβλητα με ασφάλεια μπορούν να θάβονται στην ίδια χώρα όπου παράγονται . (όποιος *δεν* το δεχθεί αυτό , αυτομάτως δηλώνει ότι η πυρηνική είναι η πιο ασύμφορη ενέργεια).

----------


## leosedf

Βtw ποια χώρα στην Ευρώπη έχει πυρηνικά φούλ και έχει την καθαρότερη ατμόσφαιρα στην Ευρώπη?

----------


## mtzag

γαλλια αλλα τα πυρηνικα ειναι μπαμ και κατω δεν βγαζουνε καυσαερια ραδιενεργεια βγαζουνε.
Η μολυνση απο το πετρελαιο δεν ειναι μηδεν μπροστα στη ραδιενεργεια..

----------


## nepomuk

Πιθανοτατα η Γαλλια απο τις μεγαλες χωρες αφου εχει το ρεκορ στην ηλεκτροπαραγωγη απο πυρηνικα.
Μιλαμε ομως για τα εγκατα της γης ,που μολυνονται για αιωνες κτλπ  ....
Επομενως για ολα τα παραπανω η πιο σωστη λυση ειναι η Μιτσουμπισι ,τουτεστιν συνεργασια του Μουστακια με τους
Ιαπωνες , αφου οι Γερμανοι της Bosch ειτε τον σνομπαραν ,ειτε ηθελαν να του φανε τσαμπα την πατεντα .
Με τις ευλογιες ολων φυσικα και πρωτα - πρωτα των συναδελφων του εδω που ευθυς εξαρχης διακηρυξαν:
"Μακαρι να διαψευσθουμε και να μην ειναι μουφα ολα αυτα που ειδαμε και ακουσαμε."

Για οσους ηθελαν να ειναι πληρως ενημερωμενοι , ο περιφημος George Pap ειναι παντα εδω παρα τω πλευρω
του Πετρου επιμενοντας και ρισκαροντας την προσωπικη του υποληψη , το κουτελο που λεμε  ...
Τουτο προκυπτει απο την προχθεσινη αναρτηση στο προσωπικο του φ/β ,συνδεοντας αλλη μια φορα 
παραγματικους επαγγελματιες και προιοντα - υπηρεσιες με τα κατσαρολικα του μουστακια .



*George Pap*

19 de agosto a las 20:37 · 

Θα ταιριάξει κουτί με τεχνολογία Π.Ζ
*Ενεργειακή καινοτομία blockchain από την Ελλάδα στη Γερμανία*

https://www.sofokleousin.gr/energeia...l_rclFwWYZpvg0

----------


## mtzag

nepomuk τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι δωσανε nobel στο moniz γιατι περιπτωσεις σα τη δικια σου εχουνε μονο αυτη τη θεραπεια δεν τις πιανει τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ...τετοια που να δοκιμαζουν τλχ τον Δοκτωρα κ FreeEnergy με σκληρη Φυσικη , οπως ζητησε αλλωστε...



Δεν δοκιμάζουν κανέναν απολύτως γιατί πολύ απλά ο ίδιος ο απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος αυτο-ακυρώθηκε. Και εξηγώ:

*Απόσπασμα από την ...περιβόητη παράκαμψη στην ιστοσελίδα:*
 



> _Εν κατακλείδι, ο δεύτερος νόμος της θερμοδυναμικής υποδηλώνει, ότι σε κάθε θερμικό σύστημα υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη απώλεια ενέργειας._



και
*




			
				ο αντιδραστήρας ψυχρής καύσης λειτουργεί ως »ισοθερμική στατική  μηχανή», οπότε δεν έχει ανάγκη δύο διαφορετικών πηγών θερμοκρασίας  δηλαδή μιας δεξαμενής υψηλής θερμοκρασίας, και μιας δεξαμενής χαμηλής  θερμοκρασίας (αρχή Carnot δεύτερος νόμος της θερμοδυναμικής
			
		


*
[ Ιστοσελίδα http://www.hellagen.gr/παράκμαψη ]

*Απόσπασμα από συνέντευξη στο zougla tv οπού εξηγεί την ...παράκμαψη ο απατεώνας:*
 "... η δική μας η μηχανή, η πρόταση, αλλά εν συντομία να την λέμε μηχανή... ο μηχανισμός... δουλεύει σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες, η διαφορά ως προς τη θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος είναι συγκεκριμένη. Αυτή την διαφορά την εκμεταλεύεται η μηχανή και αυξάνει ακόμη περισσότερο... είναι δηλαδή μια μορφή ενέργειας που την εκμεταλεύεται η μηχανή έτσι αυξάνει ακόμη περισσότερο τον βαθμό απόδοσής της!"
O συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα George Pap ρωτά:
"Από πού την βρίσκει από πού την παίρνει;"
Απατεώνας Ζωγράφος:
"Από το περιβάλλον!" 
[ Πιστότατη απομαγνητοφώνηση όσων ...απίστευτων λέγονται εδώ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=K450gfySfJs ]

Άρα κύριε nepomouk; Είναι ή δεν είναι θερμική μηχανή η ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση; Φυσικά και είναι δια στόματος απατεώνα ηλεκτρολόγου! Και τι λέει στην ιστοσελίδα για την ...παράκαμψη; Ότι σε θερμικά συστήματα ...γιοκ; Έτσι να το εκλαϊκεύσουμε; Αυτή είναι η "...σκληρή φυσική" του, τρομάρα του; Αυτο-αναιρείται μόνος του και ο (συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα) χημικός μηχανικός με σπουδές στην Γερμανία κάθεται δίπλα του και δεν παίρνει μυρωδιά; Άραγε κύριε nepomouk εσείς έχετε δει τα βίντεο και τις ασχετολογίες του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου;
Εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι τρία πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν:


Δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται από φυσική ο απατεωνίσκος και κάνει αντιγραφή επικόληση από βιβλία φυσικής στην ιστοσελίδα και λέει ότι του έρχεται στο μυαλό στις συνεντεύξεις...Δεν γράφει αυτός τα κείμενα που δημοσιεύονται στην ιστοσελίδα ( αν και δεν είναι δύσκολο να αντιγράψεις... ) και γενικώς λέει ότι του κατέβει στις συνεντεύξεις...Και τα δυο παραπάνω! 

Την επόμενη φορά που θα με "προκαλέσεις" με σκληρή φυσική κύριε nepomouk φρόντισε να την γνωρίζει πρώτα ο απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος και να μην έχει αυτο-ακυρωθεί!

*Κρύπτειν αμαθίην κρέσσον, ή ες το μέσον φέρειν.{ Καλύτερα να κρύβεις την αμάθειά σου παρά να τη φανερώνεις. }*
[ Ηράκλειτος, 544-484 π.Χ.]

----------


## VaselPi

_Επομενως για ολα τα παραπανω η πιο σωστη λυση ειναι η Μιτσουμπισι ,τουτεστιν συνεργασια του Μουστακια με τους_
_Ιαπωνες , αφου οι Γερμανοι της Bosch ειτε τον σνομπαραν ,ειτε ηθελαν να του φανε τσαμπα την πατεντα .
Με τις ευλογιες ολων φυσικα και πρωτα - πρωτα των συναδελφων του εδω που ευθυς εξαρχης διακηρυξαν:
"Μακαρι να διαψευσθουμε και να μην ειναι μουφα ολα αυτα που ειδαμε και ακουσαμε."_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk*

«Τελικά φίλε Γεώργιε είσαι πράγματι μέγας προβοκάτωρ (*Ακρίτας*)». Στο θέμα αυτό, τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον *Ακρίτας*. Μας προβοκάρει ο *nepomuk*, και δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο. Τι έχει να κερδίσει;
Τι σημασία έχει το γεγονός ότι μερικά από τα εδώ μέλη είπαν: "Μακαρι να διαψευσθουμε και να μην ειναι μουφα ολα αυτα που ειδαμε και ακουσαμε." Μία ευχή εξέφρασαν, τίποτα άλλο. Η ευχή - δε σημαίνει αποδοχή των όσων λέγονται. Θεωρώ περιττό να μπούμε στην ουσία των όσων λέγονταν, καθώς το μέρος αυτό έχει εξαντληθεί.
Πάντως, με αυτά που ο *nepomuk* γράφει, μου θύμισε έναν διάλογο που άκουσα όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς. Κουβέντιαζαν τρεις κύριοι, στην ηλικία του πατέρα μου, για μία εφεύρεση ενός μεγάλου Άγγλου εφευρέτη, ο οποίος ανακάλυψε ένα υγρό, 10 σταγόνες του οποίου σε ένα κουβά νερό αντικαθιστούσε τη βενζίνη ίδιου όγκου. Έλεγαν - έβαζε το νερό με τις σταγόνες στο ντεπόζιτο του αυτοκινήτου και αυτό έφευγε! Αλλά τελικά, τον εφευρέτη αυτόν τον «έφαγαν» οι μεγάλες πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες. 
Αργότερα έμαθα ότι οι σπουδές που έκαναν αυτοί οι κύριοι ήταν: μηδέν, δύο και τρεις τάξεις του Δημοτικού Σχολίου. Όταν ακούς αυτές τις ιστορίες από άτομα με παρόμοια μόρφωση, τις ακούς με συμπάθεια, διότι σε εκείνα τα μακρινά χρόνια, ιδίως στα χωριά, οι σπουδές ήταν δαπανηρή και δύσκολη υπόθεση. Αλλά όταν τις ακούς από άτομα που πέρασαν από το Λύκειο, αναρωτιέσαι, τι πήγε στραβά στη μόρφωση αυτών των ανθρώπων; Ακόμη μεγαλύτερη είναι η απορία όταν τις ακούς από άτομα με τριτοβάθμιες σπουδές στις θετικές επιστήμες, όπως, για παράδειγμα, οι διάφοροι Παπ και μορφωμένοι οπαδοί του Π.Ζ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nepomuk

Εν ειδει απολογιας για τις προκλησεις.Τον νεο γυρο προκαλεσε αθελα του ο υπερσυντονιστης και εκανα τα παντα για
να ζωηρεψει ο διαολογος.Κατι προεκυψε τελικα , ξεκινησε μια συζητηση για το ενεργειακο , την μητερα ολων των μαχων.
Προτεινω να συνεχιστει σε καποιο αλλο νημα ,αφου εχει τεραστιο ενδιαφερον τι θεση παιρνει ο τεχνικος κοσμος της χωρας
και οι ακαδημαικοι φυσικα ,οσον αφορα πλειστα θεματα : Τι κανουμε με το εθνικο καυσιμο , με τις πιθανες εξορυξεις υ/γ,ποσο
βαθεια θα βαζουμε το χερι στη τσεπη για φ/β και ανεμογεννητριες και στο
βαθος - βαθος ενα πυρηνικο εργοστασιο (Breeder Reactor? ΓαλλοΚαναδικη Τεχνολογια ,Ελλας -Γαλλια συμμαχια; ) πχ στην Ν Ευβοια - Καρυστια , Καβο Ντ'ορο , ενα επιλεγεν σημειο εδω και δεκαετιες.
Αυτο κι αν ειναι προσκληση.

Αντι επιλογου σε αυτον τον γυρο, παραθετω την προ ωρων αντιδραση του Παπ :
"Παίζει ο Δημιουργός ζάρια;"  
*A megawatt-level surface wave oscillator in Y-band with large oversized structure driven by annular relativistic electron beam*https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5934374/?fbclid=IwAR2C8OfR3cDUssU8yJ2OS02YTSSwfqVmKhA1hnIR  vnWx4vDAzYRMSInbhrw

----------


## lepouras

μαστροΓιώργο διάβασες το άρθρο που έβαλες και είδες κάποια σχέση με την παπαρια του πολύΖαβου?

----------


## nepomuk

> μαστροΓιώργο διάβασες το άρθρο που έβαλες και είδες κάποια σχέση με την παπαρια του πολύΖαβου?





Προφανως εριξα μια ματια ,προσπαθησα αλλα με ξεπερναει οπως και πολλους εδω μεσα ,αλλοιμονο .
Ισως ηθελε να μας πει κατι ο Παπ , ο πινελος  , ο Πζ τεσπα που αναμφιβολα παρακολουθουν εδω τη συζητηση και τους οποιους επισης ξεπερνα
κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αυτη η εργασια.Διαβασα για συχνοτητες τεραχερτζ Υ-Band και λεω μπας και  ... 
Ας μας διαφωτισουν οι ακαδημαικοι .
Δεν επιθυμω να παραπλανησω κανεναν , συζητηση να γινεται , προς Θεου χαλαρα και οπως επισης ενας υπερπυκνωτης
καλιστα μπορει να ευρισκεται στο κυκλωμα του φορτιστη ενος κινητου και υπο προυποθεσεις να εκρηγνυται. 
Επι της ουσιας ζητησα διευκρινισεις με το δικο μου τροπο απο καθ' υλην αρμοδιους.

----------


## lepouras

οπότε εφόσον δεν καταλαβαίνεις κάθε φορά τη μας λες και μας ανεβάζεις την κάθε μ@λ@κια που σου σερβίρουν πάρε μια τριήμερη και κάθε φορά που θα πετάς άσχετα για εντυπώσεις θα επαναλαμβάνετε. 
έτσι γιατί μας κουράζεις.

----------


## nick1974

> οπότε εφόσον δεν καταλαβαίνεις κάθε φορά τη μας λες και μας ανεβάζεις την κάθε μ@λ@κια που σου σερβίρουν πάρε μια τριήμερη και κάθε φορά που θα πετάς άσχετα για εντυπώσεις θα επαναλαμβάνετε. 
> έτσι γιατί μας κουράζεις.




το θεμα ειναι οτι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την ιδια ηλιθιοτητα που κανει ο εδω πρηχτης, εκανε ΚΙ Ο ΦΙΛΝΤΙΣΗΣ!!! 
τον ρωταγε ο Ι. Παπαδοπουλος γιατι υποστηριζει αυτη τη μαλακια και αυτος του πεταξε ενα paper για μεταλλικο υδρογονο λεγοντας οτι γινεται!!!!!!!  (σε συνθηκες Δια βεβαια αλλα οκ προφανως ...να πω οτι ειναι πιο ζωον κι απ το nepomuk και δε το ξερε η να υποθεσουμε οτι κατι αλλο τρεχει? )

----------


## 744

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, πως γίνεται τέσσερα χρόνια μετά από την πρώτη ανάρτηση της βλακείας αυτής και 415 σελίδες με post, μετά από αναλύσεις σε βάθος και τεκμηριωμένες εξηγήσεις, αναλύσεις, εφαρμογή των Θερμοδυναμικών Νόμων, να εξακολουθεί κάποιος να πιστεύει στο "θαύμα".

Δηλαδή να δίνεις 1 ως ενέργεια και να παίρνεις 2 ως αποτέλεσμα!

Κανείς ΔΕΝ χαρίζει, ούτε η φύση. Πάντα κάτι θα χάσεις σε οποιαδήποτε μετατροπή, παραγωγή κλπ. Πολύ θα το ήθελα να ήταν δυνατό, αλλά *ΔΕΝ* γίνεται. Τελείωσε.

ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς ειδήμων για να αντιληφθεί ότι τζάμπα ενέργεια *ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!*

Τι συζητάμε ξανά και ξανά.... Έλεος πια.

----------


## nick1974

> Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, πως γίνεται τέσσερα χρόνια μετά από την πρώτη ανάρτηση της βλακείας αυτής και 415 σελίδες με post, μετά από αναλύσεις σε βάθος και τεκμηριωμένες εξηγήσεις, αναλύσεις, εφαρμογή των Θερμοδυναμικών Νόμων, να εξακολουθεί κάποιος να πιστεύει στο "θαύμα".




ειναι απλο: οι ηλιθιοι ειναι ανικητοι
Η ηλιθιοτητα επρεπε να αναγνωριστει ως φυσικη δυναμη αφου ειναι η ισχυροτερη απ ολες

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος,* [ ... ]* Τι συζητάμε ξανά και ξανά.... Έλεος πια.



Είναι απλά ένα *διασκεδαστικό και ενδιαφέρον* από πολλές απόψεις θέμα. Είναι κυρίως *κοινωνικό φαινόμενο* σαν τις θρησκείες. Ο άνθρωπος έχει την *ανάγκη* να πιστεύει. Να πιστεύει σε πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να εξηγηθούν από τις επιστήμες. Χρειάζεται αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω από τον υλικό κόσμο. Το κάτι που *ξεπερνά κάθε όριο*, κάθε ανθρώπινη σκέψη ή κατασκευή. Στις πρωτόγονες κοινωνίες ο κόσμος ήταν γεμάτος *θεούς* και *δαίμονες*. Όταν η κοινωνία εξελίχθηκε οι θεοί έγιναν λιγότεροι γιατί *εξηγήθηκαν* ( σχεδόν ) όλα τα φυσικά φαινόμενα. Οι δαίμονες μετακινήθηκαν σε πιο ...*τεχνολογικά επίπεδα*. Από πνεύματα του σκότους και του παραφυσικού έγιναν μηχανικές κατασκευές που *αψηφούν* κάθε λογική ερμηνεία. Σε περιόδους *κοινωνικής αναταραχής* και οικονομικής ανέχειας οι "σωτήρες" που "δαιμονοποιούν" απίστευτες πτυχές της επιστήμης φυτρώνουν σαν τα μανιτάρια... Χιλιάδες επιστήμονες μετρούν, αναλύουν και συμπεραίνουν ότι ο *δεύτερος θερμοδυναμικός νόμος* ισχύει αλλά έρχεται ένας *τυχαίος ηλεκτρολόγος* που δεν ξέρει τα βασικά από φυσική ( "_όταν κάτι καίγεται σχεδόν όλο το βάρος του μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια..._" ) για να τον ...παρακάμψει. Έρχεται "λαμπρός νέος" με ...κβαντομηχανικές περγαμηνές να μας εξηγήσει [;] το φαινόμενο της κβαντικής σήραγγας και το το ότι το πείραμα των δυό οπών αποδεικνύει ότι παράγονται [!] περισσότερα ηλεκτρόνια!!!
Δεν έχει καμία σχέση πλέον με φυσική ή μαθηματικά. Ναι όλα έχουν *αναλυθεί* και *αποδειχθεί* πόσο σαθρά είναι και πόσο *ψευδοεπιστημονικά*. _Γιατί όμως συνεχίζουμε_;
Για να κάνω ένα κύκλο και να επιστρέψω στην αρχή, _για το ενδιαφέρον κοινωνικό πείραμα_. Ο nepomouk δεν είναι χαζός. Είναι *εφυής* αρκετά ώστε να καταλαβαίνει το μέγεθος της *απάτης*. Ο Μαλτέζος στο facebook είναι ένας ενεργός οικολόγος με *σημαντικό έργο*! Ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι τουλάχιστον από χημικής πλευράς ( που είναι η ειδικότητά του ) αυτά που λέει ο *απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος* δεν ισχύουν. Τότε γεννούνται τα εξής ερωτήματα:

*Γιατί όμως συνεχίζουν τις αερολογίες και την στήριξη στην ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση;
**Γιατί ή ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών ( οι πλέον αρμόδιοι! ) δεν "βλέπουν" την ψευδοεπιστήμη;**Γιατί 10.000 ( ναι δέκα χιλιάδες... ) άνθρωποι παρακολουθούν τη σελίδα στο facebook;* 
Για αυτές τις ερώτησεις και μερικές ακόμη ( αν θέλεις μπορούμε να το αναλύσουμε περισσότερο ) αξίζει το θέμα να *μείνει ενεργό* και να συζητιέται. Δεν το βλέπουμε πλέον επιστημονικά μέχρι ο άσχετος Ζωγράφος και η κατ' εφημισμόν ( βασικά ανύπαρκτη ) "επιστημονική ομάδα ΠΖ" παρουσιάσουν κάτι καινούργιο. Μέχρι τότε ο *γραφικός* nepomouk θα αναμασά σκόρπιες σχετικές - άσχετες *αερολογίες* και εγώ θα αναρωτιέμαι: _Γιατί_; Και δεν είναι μια άσκοπη και χωρίς ουσία ερώτηση! Είναι ένα πολύ καλό θέμα σηζήτησης για την κατάντια της σημερινής κοινωνίας!

----------

Ακρίτας (24-08-19), 

kioan (24-08-19), 

leosedf (24-08-19), 

llion (24-08-19), 

manolena (24-08-19), 

nick1974 (24-08-19), 

VaselPi (25-08-19)

----------


## nick1974

> . Ο nepomouk δεν είναι χαζός. Είναι *εφυής* αρκετά ώστε να καταλαβαίνει το μέγεθος της *απάτης*. Ο Μαλτέζος στο facebook είναι ένας ενεργός οικολόγος με *σημαντικό έργο*! Ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι τουλάχιστον από χημικής πλευράς ( που είναι η ειδικότητά του ) αυτά που λέει ο *απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος* δεν ισχύουν. Τότε γεννούνται τα εξής ερωτήματα:
> 
> *Γιατί όμως συνεχίζουν τις αερολογίες και την στήριξη στην ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση;
> **Γιατί ή ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών ( οι πλέον αρμόδιοι! ) δεν "βλέπουν" την ψευδοεπιστήμη;**Γιατί 10.000 ( ναι δέκα χιλιάδες... ) άνθρωποι παρακολουθούν τη σελίδα στο facebook;*




χωρις να ειμαι ψυχολογος, εχω την εντυπωση πως αρκετοι οντως καταλαβαινουν περι τινος μπουρδας προκειται, και το ιδιο συμβαινει και με το Σωρρα και με αλλου ειδους "αιρεσεις" (επισεις το ιδιο πιστευω συμβαινει και με αρκετους παπαδες θρησκειων, χωρις να γνωριζω καποιο συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα, απλα υποθεση κανω). Οσον αφορα το ΓΙΑΤΙ, εντελως επισφαλως η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι κυνηγανε κατι που θα τους δωσει λιγο δημοσιοτητα η "επιφανεια", εστω και αναμεσα σε ηλιθιους.

----------


## lepouras

Υπάρχουν και αυτοί που σου λένε αν μια στο εκατομμύριο να είναι αλήθεια να είμαι δίπλα να γλυψω λίγο κοκαλάκι (κάτι σαν τον nepomuk δηλαδή)

----------


## 744

Πράγματι σαν κοινωνικό φαινόμενο ή κοινωνικό πείραμα έχει πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Και αυτό γιατί ένας επιστήμονας, ή έστω αρκετά ευφυής άνθρωπος, ακόμη και χωρίς ειδικές γνώσεις, αλλά τουλάχιστον κάποιες βασικές Λυκείου ή από όποιες σπουδές Θετικών επιστημών, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεχθεί τις σαχλαμάρες που παρουσιάζει η "ομάδα" ΠΖ.

Ούτε με κβαντομηχανικές σάλτσες ούτε με άλλο επιστημονικοφανή τρόπο.

Άρα? Αυτό που λέει ο Γιάννης? Να τσιμπήσουμε και εμείς κάτι αν 1 στο 1E6 ? Αφού απλά δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση .-  ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ. Τέλος. Και όλοι το βλέπουν.

Η μάνα μου ίσως να το πιστέψει, αφού είδε ανθρώπους να πατούν στο φεγγάρι. Αλλά, οι ευφυείς που εδώ αναφέρεται ο Κώστας?

Κοινωνική, ψυχολογική, ψυχιατρική, ανθρωπολογική ή άλλη ανάλυση χρειάζεται το θέμα πια.

Η μπαρουφολογία είναι τεράστια. Και πέρασε και το διασκεδαστικό του πράγματος. Καταντά γελοίο να εξακολουθεί οποιοσδήποτε να πιστεύει το απίθανο...!

----------


## nick1974

> Υπάρχουν και αυτοί που σου λένε αν μια στο εκατομμύριο να είναι αλήθεια να είμαι δίπλα να γλυψω λίγο κοκαλάκι (κάτι σαν τον nepomuk δηλαδή)



απ οσους δεν ειναι εντελως αναλφαβητοι ΟΧΙ, δεν παιζει τετοιο σεναριο.
Αυτο που μπορω να καταλαβω θα στο δωσω με ενα παραδειγμα: Αν τωρα σου παρουσιαζοταν ενας δαιμονας και σου ελεγε οτι η ζωη σου εδω τελειωσε αλλα επειδη ησουν κακο παιδι και συκοφαντουσες το μεγαλο εφευρετη πετρο ζαβο  :Tongue2:  σου δινει μια ευκαιρια να ξαναζησεις μια ακομη ζωη αναμεσα στο να εισαι φυλαρχος μιας φυλης του Αμαζονιου η ...απλα ενας ανωνυμος Κινεζος  τι θα διαλεγες? 
?
?
Ευχαριστω... ολοι το ιδιο θα διαλεγαμε. (να μη παω και ακομη πιο σκληρα και κανω την ερωτηση "βασιλιας το Μεσαιωνα η ΑΝΤΙπροεδρος των ΗΠΑ?" γιατι και σ αυτη την ερωτηση ακομα κι αν επελεγες το δευτερο δε θα ηταν χωρις σκεψη)

Προφανεστατα κι ολοι αυτοι πιστευουν οτι μια στρατια ηλιθιων -ασχετα αν ειναι αλλου, κι αυτον ηλιθιο τον βλεπουν, και ειναι- πως μπορουν με καποιο τροπο να τους "εξουσιασουν" 
Το "εξουσιασουν" μπορει απλα να σημαινει απλα οτι θα παρουν το σεβασμο τους, η ...οτιδηποτε, δε ξερω τι απωθυμενα μπορει να χει ο καθε ενας και τι του λειπει απ τη ζωη και θελει να το συμπληρωσει εστω και με μια θεση σε μια ηλιθια ενεργειακη αιρεση
Μια υποθεση κανω και πιστευω πως ειμαι σε ενα καλο ποσοστο κοντα. Τωρα για πιο εμπεριστατομενες αναλυσεις σιγουρα θα βοηθουσε καποιος ψυχιατρος η ψυχολογος η εστω ανθρωπολογος η ιστορικος...

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ο nepomouk δεν είναι χαζός. Είναι *εφυής* αρκετά ώστε να καταλαβαίνει το μέγεθος της *απάτης*. Ο Μαλτέζος στο facebook είναι ένας ενεργός οικολόγος με *σημαντικό έργο*! Ο ( συμπαθής κατά τα άλλα ) George Pap γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι τουλάχιστον από χημικής πλευράς ( που είναι η ειδικότητά του ) αυτά που λέει ο *απατεωνίσκος Ζωγράφος* δεν ισχύουν. Τότε γεννούνται τα εξής ερωτήματα:
> 
> *Γιατί όμως συνεχίζουν τις αερολογίες και την στήριξη στην ανύπαρκτη εφεύρεση;
> **Γιατί ή ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών ( οι πλέον αρμόδιοι! ) δεν "βλέπουν" την ψευδοεπιστήμη;**Γιατί 10.000 ( ναι δέκα χιλιάδες... ) άνθρωποι παρακολουθούν τη σελίδα στο facebook;*



Μερικές φορές η απάντηση βρίσκεται σε αυτό που μένει όταν αφαιρεθεί η "προφανής" αιτία. Αν για παράδειγμα από το θέμα πετάξουμε έξω τον ΠΖ και την "εφεύρεσή" του, τι μένει;

Τι λες κι εσύ φίλε Γεώργιε;

----------


## FreeEnergy

Βλέπεις Ιωάννη ( 744 ) γιατί το συνεχίζουμε όλο αυτό; Δες την κουβέντα που γίνεται τώρα για τα πραγματικά αίτια! Εγώ θα παραθέσω εδώ κάποιο υλικό για παραπάνω αναζήτηση.

Κατ' αρχήν ένα βιβλίο που προσπαθεί να απαντήσει στην ερώτηση: _Γιατί οι άνθρωποι πιστεύουν σε παράξενα πράγματα;_ [ Λεπτομέριες εδώ στην biblionet ] του *Michael Shermer*. Aν πετυχαίνει να απαντήσει ή όχι είναι προσωπική αντίληψη για αυτό σας προκαλώ - προσκαλώ να το διαβάσετε. [ Το βιβλίο ολόκληρο σε Ελληνική μετάφραση εδώ http://ph10.edu.physics.uoc.gr/ep200...IRD_THINGS.pdf ] Υπάρχει επίσης και ένα μικρό αλλά απολαυστικό βίντεο από το TED εδώ https://www.ted.com/talks/michael_shermer_on_believing_strange_things
Ένα άρθρο γενικότερου ενδιαφέροντος για την ..πίστη και γιατί πιστεύουμε ότι πιστεύουμε, https://www.tovima.gr/2016/01/08/sci...ti-pisteyoyme/ του Lawton Graham. Περισότερο φιλοσοφικό αλλά έχει μερικά σημαντικά σημεία που έχουν ενδιαφέρον για την περίπτωσή μας. Παραδείγματος χάρη: 




> Ο εγκέφαλός μας που αναζητεί παράγοντες και μοτίβα συνήθως μας υπηρετεί  σωστά αλλά ταυτοχρόνως μας κάνει επιρρεπείς σε μια ευρεία κλίμακα  αλλόκοτων και παράλογων πεποιθήσεων, από την πίστη στο παραφυσικό και  στο υπερφυσικό ως τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, τις προκαταλήψεις, τον  εξτρεμισμό και την πίστη στη μαγεία.



Θα πρέπει όμως να καταθέσω και την δική μου άποψη γιατί γίνεται αυτό και συγκεκρίμενα στην περίπτωση του απατεωνίσκου Ζωγράφου, έτσι για να μην ξεφύγουμε από το θέμα μας. Αν δούμε την χρονική σειρά των γεγονότων και το μέρος στο οποίο έλαβαν μέρος τότε μερικά σημαντικά συμπεράσματα είναι αμέσως εμφανή. Με τη χρονική σειρά που έγιναν. Από το παλιότερο στο νεότερο.

Παρουσίαση από το zougla tv της ( ανύπαρκτης ) εφεύρεσης.Ειδικό επιστημονικό συνέδριο της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών για την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφεύρεση.Πρόσκληση παρουσίασης της ( ανύπαρκτης ) εφεύρεσης στο υπουργείο άμυνας.Άνοιγμα της ( ανύπαρκτης ) εφεύρεσης στο zougla tvΠροσκλήσεις και παρουσιάσεις του άσχετου με την φυσική ηλεκτρολόγου σε ...συνέδρια της ένωσης ελλήνων φυσικών.Μίνι σειρά στο zougla tv με κύριο θέμα τον απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο και διάφορους καλεσμένους που "χειροκροτούν" τις ...εφευρέσεις χειροποίητων πυκνωτών γραφενίου με μπόλικη οικολογία και σωτηρία της πατρίδας.
Ποιός είναι ο συνδετικός ιστός όλων αυτών; Μα φυσικά το zougla tv! Τι προσπάθησε να αποδώσει κύρος στο επιχείρημα; Μα φυσικά ( σκόπιμο το λογοπαίγνιο! ) η ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών! Βλέπει και διαβάζει ο κόσμος ονόματα καθηγητών και δημοσιογράφων που γνωρίζει και σκέφτεται: "Δεν μπορεί να με κοροϊδεύουν όλοι αυτοί..." και αυτό είναι το πρώτο βήμα! Πιστεύουμε ότι κάποια πρόσωπα λόγω της θέσης που κατέχουν δεν λένε ψέματα. Κάτι σαν το αλάθητο του πάπα. Το πιστεύουμε αυτό γιατί νομίζουμε ότι έχουν να χάσουν πολλά αν μαθευτεί το ψέμα. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτα απολύτως! Πάρτε για παράδειγμα την ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών. Θα πουν ότι εξαπατήθηκαν από διάφορους δημοσιογράφους και ότι τους είχαν υποσχεθεί να ελέξουν την συσκευή από κοντά αλλά δεν το έκαναν ποτέ και ... και... θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω να φτιάχνω δικαιολογίες και πολές από αυτές να είναι αρκετά πειστικές!
Ποιός ήταν ο ρόλος του καναλιού zougla tv; Μα το λέει και ο δημοσιογράφος σε κάποια εκπομπή! Δείχνει σε ένα tablet ένα διάγραμμα που παρουσιάζει την επισκεψιμότητα ( live views ) του καναλιού ( είναι διαδικτυακό ) και περιχαρής ανακαλύπτει ότι υπάρχει έξαρση κάθε φορά που παρουσιάζει τον απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο! Ναι ο δημοσιογράφος που παρουσίασε στην Ελλάδα τα νανονογιλέκα. Ναι για αυτόν μιλάμε...
Δεν μπορώ να καταλαβώ τι στο καλό νόμισαν ότι μπορούν να καταφέρουν με το υπουργείο άμυνας... Προφανώς να αρπάξουν τίποτα από εκεί. Η εξιστόριση του τι έγινε όμως δια στόματος ιδίου Ζωγράφου είναι όλα τα λεφτά ( σκόπιμο πάλι το λογοπαίγνιο)! Εν συντομία: Του ζήτησαν λέει να ανοίξει τη συσκευή για να την δούν και δεν του άρεσε αυτό και είπε όχι φεύγω πάω να την ανοίξω στο zougla tv! Δεν κάνω πλάκα! Αυτό ακριβώς έγινε! Υπάρχουν τα βίντεο με τον απατεωνίσκο Ζωγράφο που τα λέει αυτά! Άρα λοιπόν οι βλακείες που αναπαράγονται ότι είναι σε κάποια μυστική βάση του στρατού στη Σαλαμίνα και ότι το υπουργείο άμυνας έχει υπό την σκέπη του την ( ανύπαρκτη ) εφέυρεση είναι απλά ...ανυπόστατες βλακείες!
Και φτάνουμε σε όλο τον κόσμο που "στήριξε" την βλακεία Ζωγράφου. Είναι όλοι αυτοί που θα τρέξουν να παραδεχτούν ότι απιθανολογία μπορείτε να φανταστείτε γιατί θέλουν ένα μικρό κομματάκι από τη δημοσιότητα. Θέλουν να πιστεύουν ότι είναι κομμάτι της "επανάστασης" γιατί οι συμβατικές επιστήμες δεν έχουν τίποτα επαναστατικό ( προς το παρόν... ) να δείξουν. Και οι πραγματικές επιστημονικές επαναστάσεις γίνονται σε πραγματικά επιστημονικά εργαστήρια, μέρη τα οποία ούτε μπορούν να ονειρευτούν. Όταν λοιπόν τους δίνεται η ευκαιρία να βγουν στον αφρό έστω και με μια απιθανολογία του στυλ Ζωγράφου πηδάνε αμέσως στο τρένο.
Είναι και αυτοί που γνήσια τα πιστεύουν όλα αυτά... Ναι υπάρχουν και αυτοί! Αυτοί που πιστεύουν ότι τα εμβόλια κάνουν κακό και όχι καλό και πάει λέγοντας... Αυτοί φοβούνται τον σηεμρινό πολύπλοκο κόσμο και προτιμούν να ζουν σε φανταστικούς κόσμους. Επειδή όμως αυτοι οι φανταστικοί κόσμοι συγκρούονται με τον πραγματικό, στα σημεία σύγκρουσης δημιουργούν ( και πιστεύον ) όλες αυτές τις απιθανολογίες. Διάβαζε: Ζωγράφος, Νερό του Καματερου και άλλα πολλά...
Είναι κρίμα να αφήσεις ένα τέτοιο θέμα να "χαθεί". Αν προσέξετε είμαστε οι μοναδικοί που συζητάμε για αυτό! Στις ...επίσημες σελίδες της ( ανύπαρκτης ) εφεύρεσης διαβάζουμε οικολογικά ευχολόγια!

----------

kioan (25-08-19)

----------


## DGeorge

> .... η ένωση ελλήνων φυσικών!....



Όπα!... Παιδιά μη νομίζετε ότι η Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών είναι κάποιο επίλεκτο Σώμα Φυσικών της Ελλάδας... ...Κάτι σαν να λέμε "Ελληνική Ένωση Φυσικών του Προγράμματος HUBBLE, ή κάτι παρόμοιο! Μπορεί κάλλιστα να μην είναι καν Δημόσια, αλλά να είναι και χρηματοδοτούμενη από κάποια Εταιρεία Κατασκευής, ή/και προώθησης Προϊόντων Φυσικής (π.χ. Φακών Φωτογράφισης, Πιεσόμετρων κλπ).  Γι'αυτό τα πορίσματα της ΕΕΦ δεν είναι πάντα, και πολύ αξιόπιστα (Θέσφατα)!
Οι Φυσικοί, παγκοσμίως, όταν ξεπέρασαν τη μορφή του 'σταφιδόψωμου' στο άτομο, πέρασαν περίπου στη μορφή που ξέρουμε τώρα...Κάτι σαν πλανητικό σύστημα, 
Όμως ΟΧΙ... ΑΑΑΑΑ! Πως φαντάζεστε το Ηλεκτρόνιο φίλοι Ηλεκτρολόγοι; Θα μου απαντήσετε απλά "Κάτι σαν σφαίρα του μπιλιάρδου"
Εδώ είναι που φρίκαρα κι εγώ όταν άκουσα ότι είναι _"Κύμα Πιθανότητας να βρίσκεται κάπου στον Χώρο και στον Χρόνο"!!!_ :Brick wall:  :Brick wall: 
*Μετά από αυτό μαθαίνεις να μιλάς* *Αυτομάτως** Κινέζικα, και τις δύο διαλέκτους!*  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t: 
Στον κόσμο της Φυσικής Φανταστείτε, πως ακόμα και μετά τις δύο τραγικότατες Πειραματικές Αποδείξεις της Ειδικής Θεωρίας της Σχετικότητας, στη Χιροσίμα, και στο Ναγκασάκι, παρ'όλα αυτά υπάρχουν θεωρητικές τρύπες/αδυναμίες βάσει των οποίων η Παγκόσμια Κοινότητα θα μπορούσε, άνετα, να αποκηρύξει αυτή τη Θεωρία!!!
*Στη Φυσική Ένα είναι Βέβαιο, πως Τίποτα δεν είναι Βέβαιο!!!*

----------


## nick1974

> Όπα!... Παιδιά μη νομίζετε ότι η Ένωση Ελλήνων Φυσικών είναι κάποιο επίλεκτο Σώμα Φυσικών της Ελλάδας...



σιγουρα, αλλα αντε να το εξηγησεις αυτο στην κυρα Κουλα και στον κυρ Μητσο τον περιπτερα...
Οταν καποιος θελει μια στρατια ηλιθιων δεν απευθυνεται σε ανθρωπους που ξερουν η μπορει να καταλαβαινουν το τι μπορει να ειναι ενας συλλογος με την ονομασια "Εννωση Ελληνων Φυσικων" αλλα σε γιδια που ζουν μονιμα σε προσωπικες σταυροφοριες ειτε για τους ψεκασμους, ειτε για την επιπεδη γη, ειτε για τα κακα εμβολια, ειτε για το φαρμακο του καρκινου με τα λεμονια κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## ILIAS GR

> σιγουρα, αλλα αντε να το εξηγησεις αυτο στην κυρα Κουλα και στον κυρ Μητσο τον περιπτερα...
> Οταν καποιος θελει μια στρατια ηλιθιων δεν απευθυνεται σε ανθρωπους που ξερουν η μπορει να καταλαβαινουν το τι μπορει να ειναι ενας συλλογος με την ονομασια "Εννωση Ελληνων Φυσικων" αλλα σε γιδια που ζουν μονιμα σε προσωπικες σταυροφοριες ειτε για *τους ψεκασμους,* ειτε για την επιπεδη γη, ειτε για τα κακα εμβολια, ειτε για το φαρμακο του καρκινου με τα λεμονια κτλ κτλ κτλ



Δηλαδή δε μας ψεκάζουν βλακόσκονη; 

1.jpg

Τότε από που είναι;

----------


## DGeorge

Επίσης, επειδή εδώ πρόκειται και για 'Μηχανισμό', αρμόδια Ιδρύματα είναι τα Πολυτεχνεία της χώρας (και του Κόσμου, σε επέκταση).
Όσον αφορά στους αεροψεκασμούς βλακόσκονης, *μην υποτιμάτε τον παράγοντα Άγνοια!*
Δεν χρειάζεται, μάλλον, να θυμίσω στους παλαιότερους εξ' ημών την περίπτωση *"Νερό του Καματερού"*!!! Όταν έσκασε η 'φούσκα' γέλασε κάθε πικραμένο χείλι!!!!
Για να το φέρουμε πάλι στην 'επιφάνεια'/περιγράψουμε για τους νεώτερους της παρέας, θα χρειαστεί πολύ μεγάλος χώρος στον δίσκο του Server μας, και επομένως Ειδική Άδεια από την ομάδα Συντονιστών.
Αξίζει καθώς απέδειξε, πως μια απλή/σωστή χειραγώγηση, μαζί με μια βαθιά Άγνοια έκανε την υπόθεση, που συζητάμε (του Ζωγράφου), να φαίνεται ένα απλό - παιδικό αστείο!!!!!

----------


## nepomuk

> Είναι απλά ένα *διασκεδαστικό και ενδιαφέρον* από πολλές απόψεις θέμα. Είναι κυρίως *κοινωνικό φαινόμενο* σαν τις θρησκείες. Ο άνθρωπος έχει την *ανάγκη* να πιστεύει.




Φλυαρειτε ασκοπως αγαπητε κ Δοκτωρα ,ενω οι εξελιξεις τρεχουν στο ενεργειακο την μητερα ολων των μαχων.
Επι της ουσιας και για τη ταμπακερα δεν μας ειπατε: Συμφωνειτε για πυρηνικο εργοστασιο (Breeder) χωροθετουμενο στην Καρυστια και σε
ευθετο χρονο , αν η τενχνολογια ΠΖ αποδειχθει περιτρανα ως μουφα;

Οι ανθρωποι οσο ζουν ελπιζουν : Να κερδισουν -αμα τους κατσει - πολλαπλο τζοκερ ,σπεκουλαρουν ακομα οτι Λεφτα υπαρχουν, 
ενω και η κουτση μαρια χρωσταει εως και της Μιχαλους .Αυτα ειχε να μας πει ενας εκπαιδευτικος ; 
Η κοινωνια σας εμπιστευεται τα παιδια της τα προικισμενα , τα ταλεντα στις φυσικες επιστημες αλλα και τους μπουφους ,οσους δεν " τα παιρνουν" ευκολα
να τους μεταδωσετε τα Βασικα τλχ .
Ειναι ολα γυρω μας οπως φαινονται η μηπως  τιποτα δεν ειναι οπως παρουσιαζεται ; 
Αυτο ομως που ξεπερναει καθε οριο για Δοκτωρα με Μαστερ ,Εκπαιδευτικο ειναι η μισαλλοδοξια σας και ενδεχομενως ο φθονος για την
επιτυχια -εστω και επικοινωνιακη - του πλησιον .Τι να κανουμε ;Προς το παρον δεν σας εκατσε εσας η Μεγαλη ιδεα
και ελαχε του Πετρου να ευρει τη Μαγικη συχνοτητα . Ο Παπ σας προκαλεσε με το paper που παρεθεσε , δεν το πιασατε το υπονοουμενο ; 
Τεραχερτζ ,Υ-Band και ακομα το νεο ακαδημαικο ετος δεν ξεκινησε. Συμβαινουν οπως βλεπετε και εις Εσπεριαν μικρα θαυματα .
Στη συνεχεια εχουμε το Μηχανολογικο σχεδιο (επισυναπτω παρακατω) της υδρογεννητριας ,που εγκατασταθηκε και ηλεκτροφωτιζει Ιερα μονη του Αγιου Ορους 
,οπως εκτιμηθηκε εδω απο μελος "υπερανω" υποψιας . Ιδου το Μεγα ερωτημα: Τους ασκητες του Αγιου ορους θα τους βγαλετε και αυτους
αφελεις η απατεωνισκους; Για το περιφημο "βατοπεδι" εχετε ακουσει τιποτα; Μη λησμονει αγαπητε κ Δοκτωρα , σε λιγο θα γελανε και οι πετρες.
O tempora o Mores ,ενας εκπαιδευτικος να εκμηδενιζει τους παντες ,σεβαστα μελη της Κοινωνιας , Καθοδηγητες Κοινης γνωμης , Επιστημονικους συλλογους που ναι δεν 
περιλαμβανουν μονον την αφροκρεμα των Φυσικων επιστημων αλλα και τον κατιμα ,ενω μετεχει και ο δασκαλος της διπλανης πορτας .
Το γαντι ερριφθη αγαπητε κ FreeEnergy με τα θεματα που σας εθεσε Ο παπ στη σελιδα του και εσεις βγηκατε  λαυρος να αναμασατε κοινοτυπιες ,οτι οι ανθρωποι γενικα
τζογαρουν (giocare). Εμ και ο Θεος παιζει ζαρια και μαλιστα πολυ , εσεις χασατε , η μπιλια εκατσε του μουστακια .

pap.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

_Η κοινωνια σας εμπιστευεται τα παιδια της τα προικισμενα , τα ταλεντα στις φυσικες επιστημες αλλα και τους μπουφους ,οσους δεν " τα παιρνουν" ευκολα_
_να τους μεταδωσετε τα Βασικα τλχ._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nepomuk**.*

Μεγάλη αλήθεια εξεστόμισε σήμερα ο *nepomuk*. Πράγματι, στα θρανία κάθονται και μπούφοι μαθητές, που με τον εναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο παίρνουν τελικά το απολυτήριο τους και αντί να καταπιαστούν με τις δουλειές που ξέρουν και κάνουν καλά, μερικοί από αυτούς, παρότι άσχετοι των ασχέτων σε θέματα Φυσικής και Ηλεκτρονικής, μπαίνουν στο Φόρουμ των Ηλεκτρονικών και αραδιάζουν τον μπουφισμό τους. 
Κώστα (*Free* *Energy*), θα πράξεις σωστά, αν δεν απαντήσεις σε αυτόν τον μπουφισμό. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

vasilllis (26-08-19)

----------


## kioan

> Στη συνεχεια εχουμε το Μηχανολογικο σχεδιο (επισυναπτω παρακατω) της υδρογεννητριας ,που εγκατασταθηκε και ηλεκτροφωτιζει Ιερα μονη του Αγιου Ορους,οπως εκτιμηθηκε εδω απο μελος "υπερανω" υποψιας .
> 
> pap.jpg



Έχω μια απορία: Είσαι τόσο βλάκας που θεωρείς ότι αυτό το σχέδιο δείχνει κάτι το ουσιαστικό ή απλώς παριστάνεις τον βλάκα;


Για τους οπαδούς του ΠΖ που ακόμη πιστεύουν σε αυτόν, σας έχω ακόμα ένα μηχανολογικό σχέδιο! Δεν θα πρέπει να σας φανεί και τόσο καινούριο βέβαια, διότι μετά από τις τόσες υποσχέσεις του και τα τελευταία χρόνια της παντελούς απουσίας του, είναι σαν να σας το έχει ήδη παρουσιάσει ο "εφευρέτης", αλλά ίσως να μην το έχετε συνειδητοποιήσει ακόμα  :Rolleyes: 

 *Spoiler:*

----------


## leosedf

Δεν υπάρχει γεννήτρια ζωγράφου στο όρος μην ακούω μλκιες. Όσο για το σχέδιο παίζει να είναι copy paste από άσχετο σχέδιο.

----------


## lepouras

ΜαστροΓιωργο σου το ξανά είπα. Αν δεν εχεις κάτι σχετικό με την μαλακια τάχα μου εφεύρεση να πεις μην μηλας καθόλου. Πάρε το τριήμερο σου πάλι.

----------


## nick1974

> Συμβαινουν οπως βλεπετε και εις Εσπεριαν μικρα θαυματα .
> Στη συνεχεια εχουμε το Μηχανολογικο σχεδιο (επισυναπτω παρακατω) της υδρογεννητριας ,που εγκατασταθηκε και ηλεκτροφωτιζει Ιερα μονη του Αγιου Ορους



Τι ειν αυτο? απο καμια προφητεία του παστιτσιου?
"θα γυριζουν τα κουταλια του ζαβου και θα παραγεται ρευμα"  :hahahha: 
Επειδη μας τα χεις κανει σαν εκεινες τις μπαλες που γκρεμιζουν κτιρια και δε ξερω πως λεγονται, ΒΑΛΕ ΡΕ ΗΛΙΘΙΕ 15 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΕ 4 ΜΑΡΚΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗΣ Φ10-13 (το πολυ) και βαλε απο πανω ενα μπετονι νερο να τρεχει, χωρις γεννητριες, χωρις φορτια χωρις τιποτα, ενα σκετο αξονα σε δυο ρουλεμαν χωρις τριβες χωρις τιποτα απολυτως, και δες αν μπορεις να το φρεναρεις με το χερι η οχι.
Αν σου παρει χερια ελα να μας την πεις! Αν μπορεις να το φρεναρεις και με τα παπαρια σου τοτε ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΙΘΙΚΟΣ, και μαλιστα μεσα σε τεχνολογικο φορουμ.

Εκτος κι αν μετα την παρακαμψη της αρχης του Καρνω εχουμε και παρακαμψη καθε εννοιας σχεσης ιπποδυναμης και εργου  :Lol: 


οσον αφορα το ..."σχεδιο"... 
...
...
...
ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------

nestoras (26-08-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και βαλε απο πανω ενα μπετονι νερο να τρεχει, χωρις γεννητριες, χωρις φορτια χωρις τιποτα, ενα σκετο αξονα σε δυο ρουλεμαν χωρις τριβες χωρις τιποτα απολυτως, και δες αν μπορεις να το φρεναρεις με το χερι η οχι.



Το σταματάς ? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT4IgldQR38
Και ποιος μίλησε για κουτάλια και μπεκ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oDfJc8dZS0&t=50s 
Η τελευταία είναι πάνω κάτω 50W (όπως κρίνω με το μάτι ) δηλαδή μόνο για τα καντήλια της Ιεράς μονής . Μήπως ο Nepomuk εννοεί 1000  τεμάχια ?  :Lol: 
(παραμένω και πάλι εκτός θέματος , επειδή εκ τον προτέρων δημιουργήθηκαν επίσης εκτός θέματος υποθέσεις ,  κανονικά το παρόν μήνυμα και το προηγούμενο θα έπρεπε να διαγραφούν για αυτονόητους λόγους και δεν θα φέρω αντίρρηση  ).

----------


## nick1974

> Το σταματάς ? 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT4IgldQR38



Καλα εσυ κι αν εχεις χασει τη μπαλα και νομιζεις πως ολα σχετιζονται... Τι ακριβως μου δειχνεις? οτι υπαρχουν τουρμπινες? Ναι μια χαρα το ξερω και δουλευω με τετοιες γεννητριες πολυ πριν τις "ανακαλυψεις" στο yt

Τι σχεση εχουν οι τουρμπινες με τον ηλιθιο? (αν δει αυτος ο βλακας τουρμπινα στη ζωη του θα πεσει να την προσκυναει σαν ιθαγενης ...βασικα κι εσυ το ιδιο... )

Βρες μια ομοιοτητα αυτου του μηχανηματος με τη βλακεια του ηλιθιου, αλλιως θα μου λες για φορτιστες κινητου και θα σου δειχνω τον αντιδραστηρα του φουκοσιμα!
Το δε δευτερο βιντεακι ειναι μαλλον μπουρδα, οποτε δε θα ασχοληθω.

τα watt τα χετε περασει για στραγαλια μου φαινετε... για να αποδειξεις κατι τετοιο δεν εχεις παρα να παρεις ενα φορτιο 50w και να το γυρισεις με 10-15 κουταλια και με 4 μαρκουτσια Φ10-13 με νερακι που τρεχει κατουρωντας τα
Αν το καταφερεις ελα μετα να μιλησουμε και για τουρμπινες και για υδροστροβιλους και για οτι αλλο θες

----------


## basilhs26

Τόσος καιρός πέρασε, ακόμα είναι ενεργό αυτό το thread; 

Αμάν με αυτό το μηχάνημα του Ζωγράφου.....

----------


## 744

Μετά και την ψυχο-κοινωνικο-ανθρωπολογική ανάλυση των προηγούμενων post, το νήμα θα συνεχιστεί για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα!

Κάνεις καλή ψυχοθεραπεία ή χαλάρωση!

----------


## mtzag

προτεινω να αλλαξει ο τιτλος και να γινει απατη ζωγραφου-ζουγλας-ενωσης ελληνων φυσικων μαζι εχουνε στησει το κολπο

----------


## nepomuk

Νεους σπαρταριστους διαλογους ειχαμε στο γνωστο fan club.Ξεχωριζω την παγκοσμιως πρωτη αναφορα (GPap) στην Ακτινοβολια ΠΖ ,
ως Φυσικο φαινομενο .Επομενη "φωτοβολιδα" η (υποθετω) πρωτη προσεγγιση υπολογιστικα της περιφημης θεμελιωδους συχνοτητας 
(πζ) διασπασης του υδατος F1 , απ οπου θυμιζω προκυτπουν ως διαπλεκομενες αλλες τρεις, (βλεπε πατεντα).

Εχουμε λοιπον: F1 = 299.792.458/4.5*10^(-11)=6.662054622*10^18

Παραθετω και τα "πειστηρια" . Μολις αρχισε η Ινδικτος , επομενο βημα η παρουσιαση Καινοφανους Hardware ;
Θα δειξει.
RPZ.jpg

F1.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Σκατά θα παρουσιάσει όπως αυτά που γράφουν οι δυο ηλίθιοι.

----------


## lepouras

σε τρώει ο κώλος σου πάλι. που είδες ότι αυτά για τα οποία μιλάνε (δεν θα κάτσω να σχολιάσω και να αναφέρω γιατί πράγμα λένε)αναφέρονται  σε οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με την μαλακια πζ? που είδες ο ο μαθηματικός τύπος που έγραψες να αναφέρετε και να έχει οποιαδήποτε σχέση με την μαλακία πζ?

----------


## nick1974

αυτος ο παπαρδελος τελικα ειναι μπουρδας πολυ μεγαλης ολκης...
Αυτο που λεει με περισπουδαστο υφος ως "Γαλιλαικο πεδιο" (παναθεμα τον δεν ξερει που του παν τα διομισι, εβγαλε και δικες του "ορολογιες"  :Lol: ) εχει υπωθει, κι εχει εξηγηθει, γιατι οι σχετικιστικες ταχυτητες μετριουνται διαφορετικα (οι ταχυτητες των δυο σωματων προστιθονται σχετικιστικα, δηλαδη  διαιρωντας το αθροισμα τους με το λογο του γινομενου τους προς το τετραγωνο της ταχυτητας του φωτος αυξανομενο κατα ενα). Αν τα δυο σωματα εχουν ταχυτητα φωτος στο παραδειγμα ΚΑΙ η μεταξυ τους ταχυτητα ειναι η σχετικιστικη ταχυτητα που δεν ειναι 2 οπως λεει ο ηλιθιος. 
Δε λεω πως πρεπει να το θυμαται ολο αυτο το ζουδιο, αλλα αφου παριστανει τον πανεπιστημονα και τον ειδικο σε τετοια θεματα θα επρεπε τουλαχιστο να το χει διαβασει καπου, και στα επιστημονικα συγγραματα που πραγματευονται τη σχετικοτητα αυτο το παραδειγμα υπαρχει ΠΑΝΤΟΥ! (νομιζω ειναι και η πρωτη απορια που εχει καποιος οταν μαθαινει τη σχετικοτητα) τοσες φορες που εστω και κατα τυχη αν ειχε διαβασει ΕΝΑ τετοιο βιβλιο θα επρεπε να το θυμαται (εκτος κι αν το θεμα μιας τετοιας παραβιασης της σχετικοτητας το βρηκε πολυ βαρετο για τα γουστα του  :hahahha: )

btw δε λεω οτι θα πρεπε να το χει κατανοησει (ειναι οντως δυσνοητες για τον εγκεφαλο μας τετοιες εννοιες) αλλα ΑΝ ειχε διαβασει εστω ΕΝΑ γαμημενο βιβλιο σχετικα με τα θεματα που το παιζει ξερολας θα το ειχε δει!

Καθεται και κανει copy paste απο διαφορες σελιδες που πραγματευονται την κβαντομηχανικη χωρις να γνωριζει καν κλασσικη φυσικη και σχετικοτητα!!!!
Στα χερια του η κβαντικη ειναι οτι ειναι μια γεννητρια στα χερια του ζαβου, που αντι να βαλει μια μηχανη η κατι τεσπα που να εχει δυναμη να τη γυρισει θα της βαλει αλουμινοταινιες και συχνοτητες και κουταλια και κανενα χαιμαλι απο την παναγιτσα την κιλοβατωρησα

----------


## nepomuk

Καποια "νεωτερα" για τον λεγαμενο ειχαμε στο Φ/Β (Fan club) απο υιο και νυφη : Προαναγγελουν συντομα εξελιξεις 
στα ευλογα ερωτηματα  καποιων για το πως παει το πραμα , πασπαλισμενες με τη συνηθη καταδικη του 
αστοργου κρατους , των 7 αδελφων , των εμπορων φωτοβολτ/κων , ανεμογεν/ων κτλπ .

Επισης προσεξα ενα παλαιοτερο αρθρο (3/ 2019) στην "σοβαρη" ,συντηρητικη και συνηθως εγκυρη Καθημερινη 
"αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα " στην επι πολλαις αμαρτιαις περιπεσουσα   ΕΕΦ .
Βεβαια τα "Ηλεκτρονικα " προηγηθηκαν κατα πολυ της Καθημερινης ,βαζοντας τα πραματα στη θεση τους .

Εχει ενδιαφερον ομως γιατι ο μουστακιας ουτε καν αναφερεται και κρυβεται στη φραση "υπογραφή βεβαίωσης για την «εφεύρεση του αεικίνητου».
Προφανως η εγκριτη εφημεριδα δεν επιθυμει να ελθει σε αντιπαραθεση με Μακη κτλπ.
Εδω αναλυτικα :  20.03.2019  Διαμάχη για επιστήμη και ψευδοεπιστήμη:
https://www.kathimerini.gr/1015438/a...-yeydoepisthmh

----------


## kioan

Θυμάστε πριν περίπου 4 χρόνια που ο περιοδεύων ψευδοεπιστήμονας είχε παρουσιάσει άλλη μια τενεκεδοκατασκευή του η οποία υποτίθεται θα μας έλυνε το ενεργειακό μας πρόβλημα μιας και μπορούσε καίγοντας _"2-3 ξυλαράκια ή κάποια χαρτάκια"_ να παράξει απευθείας ηλεκτρική ενέργεια _"γύρω στα 100-120Watt"_ ;

Για να φρεσκάρετε τη μνήμη σας δείτε αυτό video, από το 12:53 και μετά (πιο πριν λέει και άλλες κοτσάνες οπότε δείτε μόνο αν θέλετε να γελάσετε)
https://youtu.be/RY1o1pflhE4?t=773


Η καταπληκτική του κατασκευή υποτίθεται έκανε χρήση του θερμοηλεκτρικού φαινομένου (PeltierβSeebeck) και παρήγαγε ηλεκτρισμό από τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας ανάμεσα στις δύο πλευρές του θερμοστοιχείου. Στην ψυχρή πλευρά είχε συνδέσει μια τυπική ψύκτρα CPU με heatpipes και η θερμή πλευρά υποτίθεται ήταν ένας θάλαμος όπου θα καίγονταν τα "2-3 ξυλαράκια ή κάποια χαρτάκια".




Σε κάποιο άλλο video είχαμε δει την μαγική εφεύρεση να παράγει ηλεκτρισμό ακόμα και χωρίς ο ΠΖ να έχει καταφέρει να ανάψει το κεράκι που θα την θέρμαινε  :Lol: 



Και μετά από αυτήν την εισαγωγή, δείτε ένα video με ένα πραγματικό παράδειγμα για το τι θα μπορούσε να παράξει στην πραγματικότητα μια τέτοια συσκευή. Όπως θα δείτε στην εισαγωγή του, η αφορμή για να ασχοληθεί ήταν όταν είδε έναν τύπο που ισχυριζόταν πως με ένα ρεσό μπορούσε να φορτίζει κινητό και να λειτουργεί και φωτισμό.





Συμπέρασμα: Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε, έρχονται οι ξένοι ψευδοεπιστήμονες και αντιγράφουν τους δικούς μας  :hahahha:

----------


## nick1974

> Συμπέρασμα: Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε, έρχονται οι ξένοι ψευδοεπιστήμονες και αντιγράφουν τους δικούς μας



ερχονται οι ξενοι και μας παιρνουν τις δουλειες  :hahahha: 

Προτιματε Ελληνες ψευδοεπιστημονες  :Lol: 


btw εμενα αυτος που μ αρεσει ειναι ο τυπος που αναβει λαμπες με μπουζι και πηνια... δε ξερω αν τον εχεις πετυχει, αλλα εχει κι αυτος φανατικο κοινο.

----------


## 744

Τα είδα τα μπουζί. Μόνο αυτός ανάβει λάμπες και κανείς άλλος. Το κοινό του δεν αναρωτιέται γιατί?

----------


## nick1974

> Τα είδα τα μπουζί. Μόνο αυτός ανάβει λάμπες και κανείς άλλος. Το κοινό του δεν αναρωτιέται γιατί?



το κοινο του πηρε τις τσουγκρανες και τις δαδες οταν ευγενεστατα τους εξηγησα ποσο καθυστερημανοι ειναι   :hahahha:

----------


## Thansavv

Καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά να έχουμε. Να βελτιωνόμαστε συνεχώς...
( Όπως και η συσκευή του ΠΖ.  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## nick1974

WOW, τωρα εβαλε και συριγγες και μπουκαλακια  μαζι με παλμογραφους, σωληνακια και λοιπα τσακνοτσουκαλα 
Αντε να βαλει και κανα κουρδιστηρι....
Αληθεια τι παιχτηκε στην Κυπρο? Κι αλλοι "επιστημονες" θελουν να ξεφτυλιστουν?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Έλα ρε μην το χαλάς, τόσο καιρό ήταν εξαφανισμένος προσπαθούσε να μάθει πως να δουλεύουν πλεξι γκλας και ντίζες.

----------

nick1974 (02-01-20)

----------


## nick1974

> Έλα ρε μην το χαλάς, τόσο καιρό ήταν εξαφανισμένος προσπαθούσε να μάθει πως να δουλεύουν πλεξι γκλας και ντίζες.



ναι, στο Θιβετ με τους Σαολιν 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Κυκλοφορούσαν παλιά κάτι εμψυχωτικά μιμίδια (meme) που συμβούλευαν πως αν κάποια στιγμή σας πιάσει κατάθλιψη και νιώσετε εντελώς άχρηστοι, να αναλογιστείτε τον ναυαγοσώστη στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες κολύμβησης, ή τον hair stylist του Breaking Bad, ή τα φανάρια στο grand Theft Auto κλπ

Από σήμερα στη λίστα αυτή πρέπει να προστεθούν και τα 2 ανεμιστηράκια της "εφεύρεσης. Το ένα που στέκεται αγέρωχο και χωρίς την βάση του φυσώντας στο κενό (της επίσης άχρηστης σερπαντίνας) και το άλλο το μικρότερο που απλά μπήκε σε μια γωνίτσα επειδή υπήρχε ένα κενό και δεν ξέραμε με τι άλλο να το καλύψουμε για να εντυπωσιαστούν οι ιθαγενείς που θα την προσκυνήσουν.


 


Αλήθεια, μια συσκευή που ισχυρίζεται πως έχει βαθμό απόδοσης 100% τι θερμότητα προσπαθεί να αποβάλει με τα ανεμιστηράκια; Παρήγαγε πάνω από 100% και αναγκάζεται να αποβάλει την περίσσεια ενέργειας ως θερμότητα για να ρίξει τον βαθμό απόδοσης στο 100% και να μην μας περάσουν για τίποτα απατεώνες;








Τώρα που τα ξανασκέφτομαι, αν ποτέ νιώσετε άχρηστοι, πάρτε κουράγιο αναλογιζόμενοι τους παλμογράφους κλπ στο εργαστήριο του "εφευρέτη". Φέρτε τον εαυτό σας στη θέση ενός από αυτά τα όργανα που βλέπουμε μονίμως χωρίς probes απλά για να γεμίζουν το κάδρο στις φωτογραφίες...

----------

CybEng (09-01-20), 

nestoras (03-01-20), 

nick1974 (03-01-20)

----------


## kioan

A! προσθέστε στη λίστα των άχρηστων πραγμάτων και αυτό το σωληνάκι που κάνει λούπα μέσα στο σώμα της σύριγγας  :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

παντως οπως και να χει στο steampunk design ΚΑΑΑΠΩΣ εχει αρχισει να βελτιωνεται. 
Αν συνεχισει ετσι στην επομενη μαλακ....εεεε .... εφευρεση θελω να πω που θα φτιαξει μπορει να μας δωσει και ιδεες χαχα...
Παντως εχει βαλει οτι παπαρια θες, απο συριγγες μεχρι φραπεδες.

Τα ανεμιστηρακια δεν ειναι για να ψυχουν αλλα για να διαχεουν στον εξωτερικο χωρο το πολικο ψυχος που βγαζει κατα τη λειτουργια του, αφου η αποδοση ποιανει 300% και βαλε, οποτε εχεις και παραγωγη τσιπουρ... εεε... ρευματος θελω να πω, και aircondition 2 σε 1 (Εκτος κι αν ψηνει και κεφτεδακια οποτε ειναι 3 σε 1)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf



----------

nick1974 (03-01-20)

----------


## rama

Λέτε οτι κακίες θέλετε, αλλά η κατασκευή με τις ντίζες και το plexiglass που στηρίζει το εμβολοφόρο είναι μερακλίδικη. Τύφλα νά 'χουν οι θανατηφόρες ενέσεις στους βαρυποινίτες του Texas.

----------


## nestoras

> A! προσθέστε στη λίστα των άχρηστων πραγμάτων και αυτό το σωληνάκι που κάνει λούπα μέσα στο σώμα της σύριγγας



Ε, ετσι όπως το πας θα βγάλεις άχρηστη την εφευρεση!

 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## 744

Έχω μείνει εκστασιασμένος από τις ιδέες! Δεν παίζεται ο τύπος με το στήσιμο της "εφεύρεσης"! Λίγο ρετρό αλλά και μοντέρνο.

Χαλκοσωλήνας με λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι μετά. Σύριγγα με λούπες που μαγεύει τον θεατή.

Μένει να βάλει και κανένα πηνίο Tesla ή disco-μπάλα για το απόλυτο kits μπάχαλο...

----------


## nick1974

> Μένει να βάλει και κανένα πηνίο Tesla ή disco-μπάλα για το απόλυτο kits μπάχαλο...



το λες γιατι ζηλευεις, εμενα ο δοκιμαστικος σωληνας που ειναι σαν TH100 μ αρεσει παντως 

πλακα πλακα δε μοιαζει σαν "κατασκευη" που θα κανε ενα 6χρονο αν εβλεπε ενα ρετρο πομπο σε κανα μουσειο και του γυαλιζε? (ο σωληνας ειναι σα th100, και καταληγει σε κατι που αναπαριστα πηνιο συντονισμου χαχαχα

Αυτα να τα βλεπει και να τα καμαρωνει ο φιλντισης και οι μαιντανοι της εεφ

btw του δωσα ιδεα του πουστη και τωρα τα καλωδιωσε ολα (σαν αναποδο γαμωτο βεβαια αλλα τα καλωδιωσε χαχαχα)


τον κυματοδηγο κατω απ το "πηνιο" τον πηρατε πρεφα? , ποιος ξερει τι ανθρωπινη αγωνια συμβολιζει χαχαχα

μετα απ αυτο αν στο επομενο δω και κανα κομμενο ανθρωπινο κεφαλι δε θα μου κανει καμια εντυπωση χαχαχα






> Ε, ετσι όπως το πας θα βγάλεις άχρηστη την εφευρεση!



δεν ξερει απο τεχνη







> . Τύφλα νά 'χουν οι θανατηφόρες ενέσεις στους βαρυποινίτες του Texas.



δηλαδη φιλτατε κατα τη γνωμη σας ο υποσκαπτον συμβολισμος του εργου ειναι η αγωνια ενος βαρυποινητη που τον πανε για εκτελεση?








> 



τστστσ λαικε
ενας τετοιος καλιτεχνης μονο Αψεντι απ αυτο που επινε κι ο Βαν Γκογκ μπορει να πινει, οχι τσιπουρο


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matthew

https://www.discovermagazine.com/tec...ower-the-world

----------


## 744

Πολύ το ξεχάσαμε το νήμα...

https://www.youtube.com/attribution_...em-uploademail

----------


## nestoras

> Πολύ το ξεχάσαμε το νήμα...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/attribution_...em-uploademail



Αν παρατηρήσεις τα σχολια θα δεις οτι δεν το ξεχάσαμε!

 :Lol:

----------


## 744

Παναγιώτη από τον Γενάρη δεν μπήκε κάτι εδώ.

Για την yagi στο 1.55 θα πει κανείς κάτι? Χρειάζομαι μια 12,5 db yagi σαν πηνίο!

----------


## nestoras

> Παναγιώτη από τον Γενάρη δεν μπήκε κάτι εδώ.
> 
> Για την yagi στο 1.55 θα πει κανείς κάτι? Χρειάζομαι μια 12,5 db yagi σαν πηνίο!



Σίγουρα χρειάζεσαι κεραία κι όχι αντίσταση ισχύος??

(βλ. συννημένο)

2020-06-27_22h39_29.png

----------


## 744

Καλό!  :Smile:

----------


## IRF

> Χαλκοσωλήνας με λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι μετά..



Μα θα σου πει οτι είναι σιλικόνης δεν είναι οτι και ότι. :Lol: (Από αυτά που πετάνε από ψύκτες εμφιαλωμένου νερού όταν αλλάζουν φίλτρο, υφηλής αντοχής :Lol: ) Μην προσβάλετε τον εφευρέτη.

----------


## γιωργος 1968

Λοιπον τωρα καταλαβα γιατι αυτος ο τοπος δεν προκειτε να παει μπροστα ποτε.
Ειστε ολοι κακοπροαιρετοι :Cursing:  ,ο ανθρωπος ελυσε το προβλημα της χωρας και κατ`επεκταση της ανθρωποτητας και πεσατε να τονε φατε απο ζηλια. :Tongue2: 
Παραγγειλα ειδη το μεγαλυτερο μηχανημα που εχει τελειοποιησει σημερα 15kw παρακαλω και πηρα και δυο μπιτονια 16κιλα νερο ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟΥ που εκτως απο καλυτερη αντιδραση ειναι και φαρμακο για τον ΚΟΡΟΝΟΙΟ.Δεν ξερω τι λετε ολοι εσεις εγω παντως το χειμωνα θα εχω τζαμπα ρευμα (ειδη ξυλωσα το λεβητα να τοποθετησω το μηχανημα)και προμηθευτικα 5 σομπες χαλαζια ,δεν εβγαινα για aircondition. :Thumbup:

----------


## IRF

> Λοιπον τωρα καταλαβα γιατι αυτος ο τοπος δεν προκειτε να παει μπροστα ποτε.
> Ειστε ολοι κακοπροαιρετοι ,ο ανθρωπος ελυσε το προβλημα της χωρας και κατ`επεκταση της ανθρωποτητας και πεσατε να τονε φατε απο ζηλια.
> Παραγγειλα ειδη το μεγαλυτερο μηχανημα που εχει τελειοποιησει σημερα 15kw παρακαλω και πηρα και δυο μπιτονια 16κιλα νερο ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟΥ που εκτως απο καλυτερη αντιδραση ειναι και φαρμακο για τον ΚΟΡΟΝΟΙΟ.



Σε πρόλαβε άλλος :Lol: 
https://biomedis.gr/biomedis-trinity...ronavirus-201/

Ένα μικρό απόσπασμα της νέας εφεύρεσης:"Η TRINITY δρα στον ιό με ένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο εξαιρετικά υψηλής  συχνότητας συντονισμένο με τις στρεπτικές δονήσεις του DNA / RNA του  ιού."
Βγάλτε όλοι ότι αυτοταλάντωτο έχετε στην αποθήκη να σκοτώσουμε το ιό :Lol: Η παραπάνω εφεύρεση δεν συμφέρει είναι πανακριβη, κάπου είδα ~400 ευρώ.

----------


## nestoras

> Σε πρόλαβε άλλος
> https://biomedis.gr/biomedis-trinity...ronavirus-201/
> 
> Ένα μικρό απόσπασμα της νέας εφεύρεσης:"Η TRINITY δρα στον ιό με ένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο εξαιρετικά υψηλής  συχνότητας συντονισμένο με τις στρεπτικές δονήσεις του DNA / RNA του  ιού."
> Βγάλτε όλοι ότι αυτοταλάντωτο έχετε στην αποθήκη να σκοτώσουμε το ιόΗ παραπάνω εφεύρεση δεν συμφέρει είναι πανακριβη, κάπου είδα ~400 ευρώ.



Γεμισαμε απατεωνες γμτ...
Αυτους γιατι δεν τους εχουν κλεισει ακομη?

----------


## γιωργος 1968

> Σε πρόλαβε άλλος
> https://biomedis.gr/biomedis-trinity...ronavirus-201/
> 
> Ένα μικρό απόσπασμα της νέας εφεύρεσης:"Η TRINITY δρα στον ιό με ένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο εξαιρετικά υψηλής  συχνότητας συντονισμένο με τις στρεπτικές δονήσεις του DNA / RNA του  ιού."
> Βγάλτε όλοι ότι αυτοταλάντωτο έχετε στην αποθήκη να σκοτώσουμε το ιόΗ παραπάνω εφεύρεση δεν συμφέρει είναι πανακριβη, κάπου είδα ~400 ευρώ.




Δονητης μπετου κανει? :Lol:

----------


## IRF

> Δονητης μπετου κανει?



Μα φυσικά για τον Κ του εφευρέτη της παραπάνω Μ

----------


## 744

> Δονητης μπετου κανει?



Δε νομίζω γιατί δεν ταλαντώνει σε ΤΗz για να γίνει διάσπαση του κόπρου μπας και ησυχάσουμε....

----------


## hurt30

> Σε πρόλαβε άλλος
> https://biomedis.gr/biomedis-trinity...ronavirus-201/
> 
> Ένα μικρό απόσπασμα της νέας εφεύρεσης:"Η TRINITY δρα στον ιό με ένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο εξαιρετικά υψηλής  συχνότητας συντονισμένο με τις στρεπτικές δονήσεις του DNA / RNA του  ιού."
> Βγάλτε όλοι ότι αυτοταλάντωτο έχετε στην αποθήκη να σκοτώσουμε το ιόΗ παραπάνω εφεύρεση δεν συμφέρει είναι πανακριβη, κάπου είδα ~400 ευρώ.



Γατακια χνουδωτά.... Ο τουρκος εκανε δοκιμες στον covid-19 με το TurkishBeam απο το νοεμβριο του 19. (Fun fact: It was first identified in December 2019)

----------


## IRF

> Δε νομίζω γιατί δεν ταλαντώνει σε ΤΗz για να γίνει διάσπαση του κόπρου μπας και ησυχάσουμε....



Κάνει κάνει, φυσικά μόνο για τον εφευρέτη της Μ, γιατί έχει μεγάλη διατομή ο Κ του, κοινώς Κ@λοφαρδία αφού δεν τον βούτηξε ακόμα ο εισαγγελέας.
Όπως επίσης και για τον τούρκο εφευρέτη της Μ2(ΤΒ)

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

χαιρετισμους σε ολους,
η ομαδα των αθεοφοβων εοιμαζεται να ξαναχτυπησει

https://www.zougla.gr/epistimi/sinen...etrou-zografou

βεβαια εγκαταλειφθηκε το "ετοιμο" πλανο με τη ντουλαπα με τα κομμενα με τροχό πλεξιγκλας και παμε σε νεα κατασκευη απο γυαλι και σιλικονη.

Ετοιμαστειτε για δευτερο γυρο γελιου.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ετοιμαστειτε για δευτερο γυρο γελιου.



Πίτσες, μπύρες και το πάρτυ αρχίζει.....

----------


## nick1974

> χαιρετισμους σε ολους,
> η ομαδα των αθεοφοβων εοιμαζεται να ξαναχτυπησει
> 
> https://www.zougla.gr/epistimi/sinen...etrou-zografou
> 
> βεβαια εγκαταλειφθηκε το "ετοιμο" πλανο με τη ντουλαπα με τα κομμενα με τροχό πλεξιγκλας και παμε σε νεα κατασκευη απο γυαλι και σιλικονη.
> 
> Ετοιμαστειτε για δευτερο γυρο γελιου.



παντως οσον αφορα το design εξελιχτηκε αρκετα. ΛΙΓΟ πιο συμμετρικα αν εβαζε καποια πραγματα και αν δεν ηταν τοσο προχειροπαπαρας θα ελεγα πως μπορει μεν να μην κανει τιποτα αλλα βλεποντας το ως εργο futuristic-industrial δημιουργιας (η μαλλον ως μερος ενος τετοιου εργου ) θα μπορουσε να σταθει στον κοσμο της τεχνης 
Ακομα και το οτι ειναι δημιουργημα ενος μισοτρελου απατεωνα (βαζοντας λιγη σαλτσα οτι ειναι ενας τυπος που με αυτο προσπαθει να "κλεψει" λεφτα απ το ιδιο το συστημα) δημιουργει ενα lore το οποιο λειτουργει ΘΕΤΙΚΑ! (δε κανω πλακα,επειδη ασχολουμαι λιγο χομπυστικα με τεχνη, -οκ, με ζωγραφικη- θεωρω πως σε ενα εργο γυρω απ την μεταβατικη κατασταση μεταξυ βιομηχανικης επαναστασης και τεχνολογικης εξελιξης εχοντας ακομα ως οικονομικο συστημα τον καπιταλισμο θα στεκοταν ανετα)

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

> παντως οσον αφορα το design εξελιχτηκε αρκετα. ΛΙΓΟ πιο συμμετρικα αν εβαζε καποια πραγματα και αν δεν ηταν τοσο προχειροπαπαρας θα ελεγα πως μπορει μεν να μην κανει τιποτα αλλα βλεποντας το ως εργο futuristic-industrial δημιουργιας (η μαλλον ως μερος ενος τετοιου εργου ) θα μπορουσε να σταθει στον κοσμο της τεχνης 
> Ακομα και το οτι ειναι δημιουργημα ενος μισοτρελου απατεωνα (βαζοντας λιγη σαλτσα οτι ειναι ενας τυπος που με αυτο προσπαθει να "κλεψει" λεφτα απ το ιδιο το συστημα) δημιουργει ενα lore το οποιο λειτουργει ΘΕΤΙΚΑ! (δε κανω πλακα,επειδη ασχολουμαι λιγο χομπυστικα με τεχνη, -οκ, με ζωγραφικη- θεωρω πως σε ενα εργο γυρω απ την μεταβατικη κατασταση μεταξυ βιομηχανικης επαναστασης και τεχνολογικης εξελιξης εχοντας ακομα ως οικονομικο συστημα τον καπιταλισμο θα στεκοταν ανετα)



καταρχην,να δωσουμε συγχαρητηρια στον μουστακια που οχι απλα καταφερε να ξεπερασει τους νομους της φυσικης αλλα ειναι τοσο μπροστα που μπορει να τους ξεπερνα και με διαφορετικη μεθοδο καθε φορα.  :Lol: 

Ετσι ενω στην προηγουμενη εφευρεση το συστημα λειτουργουσε με υψηλη πιεση 20 bar(!!!) και χρειαζοτανε και ολοκληρος ρωσσικος κομπρεσσορας για να μειωθει η πιεση ,αυτη τη φορα το ξεπερασε και αυτο και η "αντιδραση" γινεται σε ατμοσφαιρικη πιεση μεσα σε διαφανα κουτακια απο πλεξιγκλας. Και βεβαια σιγα μη κατσει να ασχοληθει με μονοτονους διακοπτες, φθηνες διοδους, ή ποταπα ρελε, αμα χρειαζεται να αλλαξει γρηγορα τις επαφες μιας καλωδιωσης απλα στριβει τα καλωδια με τα χερια του με ταχυτητα 3-πλασια απο αυτη του φωτος ωστε να μην επηρεαστει η αντιδραση!!!

 Πρεπει να ειναι ο μονος ανθρωπος στον κοσμο που μπορει να βρασει μακαρονια ειτε με ζεστο νερο ειτε με κρυο ακομα και χωρις μακαρονια! Και μονο για το γεγονος πως απλα φτυνει στα μουτρα της φυσικης επιστημης και μπορει να ξεπερνα τους νομους της για την πλακα του και με τρεις τεσσερις διαφορετικες μεθοδους, χρησιμοποιωντας ενα μανταλακι, ενα σπιρτο και ενα ποτηρι νερο, του αξιζουν 15 νομπελ,καμια 20αρια οσκαρ και να παψουμε να τον θεωρουμε απλα εναν υπερεπιστημονα καθως ο τυπος ειναι πια θρησκεια!  :Lol:

----------

nick1974 (21-10-20)

----------


## kioan

Εγώ θαυμάζω τη φωτεινότητα των λαμπών που χρησιμοποιεί για την επίδειξη. 
Πάντα χρησιμοποιεί λάμπες ο "επιστήμονας" γιατί αν είχε βατόμετρο και έδειχνε νούμερο θα γελούσαν μέχρι και οι βλάκες οπαδοί του.

Οι λάμπες λοιπόν όπως λέει στο video, είναι LED με ισχύ 10 Watt η κάθε μία και με βάση αυτό το νούμερο λέει πως η ισχύς εξόδου της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής είναι 20x10 = 200W.
Προφανώς ο ΠΖ απευθύνεται σε άτομα που δεν έχουν δει ποτέ LED λαμπτήρα των 10W και δεν έχουν εικόνα του πόσα είναι τα 800+ lumen που βγάζει μια τέτοια λάμπα. 
Οπότε θεωρούν απολύτως φυσιολογική μια εικόνα σαν αυτή:




20 λάμπες των 10W, δηλαδή περί τα *16.000 lumen !!!* 

16.000 lumen τα οποία βρίσκονται δίπλα στον ΠΖ και παράλληλα η μόνη ορατή σκιά που είναι πίσω από αυτόν (βιβλιοθήκη πίσω του και τραπέζι πίσω δεξιά του) να προέρχεται από το φωτιστικό που βρίσκεται στο ταβάνι του δωματίου.

Και παράλληλα, παρά τα 16.000 lumen που κοιτάνε αντικριστά την κάμερα της εκπομπής, αυτή μπορεί να έχει πολύ καλό exposure όλου του δωματίου μέχρι και του video που προβάλλεται στον τοίχο πίσω από τις λάμπες.

Πραγματικά απευθύνεται σε ηλίθιους. Και το ίδιο ήταν και όσοι ήταν παρόντες στον χώρο, είδαν αυτό με τα μάτια τους και το πίστεψαν.

----------

nick1974 (21-10-20), 

VaselPi (26-10-20)

----------


## leosedf

Κινέζικα βαττ είναι.
1βαττ ευρωπαικό=0.01 βαττ κινέζικο.

----------

nick1974 (21-10-20), 

tzitzikas (23-10-20)

----------


## 744

Πάντως είναι λάτρης του βινυλίου και αυτό με συγκινεί...

----------


## nick1974

> Πάντως είναι λάτρης του βινυλίου και αυτό με συγκινεί...



Τα βινυλια τα είδες, αν δεις όμως αντί για πικαπ να τα βάζει για να τ ακουσει σε καμία εφεύρεση του με μια τοστιέρα, ένα πιατο αυγολέμονο, ένα δονητη και μπόλικα πλεξιγκλας και αλουμινοταινιες κι όλο αυτό αντί για ήχο να  βγάζει υδρογόνο θα σου περασει η συγκίνηση 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Γιατί μου το χαλάς τώρα...

----------


## vasilllis

> Εγώ θαυμάζω τη φωτεινότητα των λαμπών που χρησιμοποιεί για την επίδειξη. 
> Πάντα χρησιμοποιεί λάμπες ο "επιστήμονας" γιατί αν είχε βατόμετρο και έδειχνε νούμερο θα γελούσαν μέχρι και οι βλάκες οπαδοί του.
> 
> 
> Πραγματικά απευθύνεται σε ηλίθιους. Και το ίδιο ήταν και όσοι ήταν παρόντες στον χώρο, είδαν αυτό με τα μάτια τους και το πίστεψαν.



Αν βάλει κανενα βατόμετρο με μετασχηματιστη εντασης και ρυθμίσει τον λόγο του (πχ. αντι για 20/5Α στα 2000/5Α) θα τριβουμε τα ματια μας ολοι!!!

----------

nick1974 (22-10-20)

----------


## nick1974

> Αν βάλει κανενα βατόμετρο με μετασχηματιστη εντασης και ρυθμίσει τον λόγο του (πχ. αντι για 20/5Α στα 2000/5Α) θα τριβουμε τα ματια μας ολοι!!!



καλα για πολυ τεχνικα καταρτισμενο τον εχεις μου φαινεται...  αυτο που λες απαιτει σκεψη και γνωση!  απλα παιρνει ενα μαρκαδορο και γραφει μονος του μηδενικα στο αμπερομετρο, ετσι το κανει οσες χιλιαδες αμπερ θες απλα ομορφα και πρακτικα  :Tongue2:

----------


## VirusX2

"Όταν το βγάλουμε, σταματάει ο παλμός να φαίνεται"... Περίμενα τουλάχιστον ασύρματο probe ρε ΠΖ... :Lol: 

Για τους άλλους δυο που είναι εκεί.. NO Comment...

----------


## nepomuk

> Πίτσες, μπύρες και το πάρτυ αρχίζει.....



Υπ' οψιν δοκτωρα FreeEnergy αλλα και του Ακαδημαικου του νημματος  τα νεωτερα στοιχεια :

α) Το εμπλουτισμενο προσφατως - αγνωστο εν πολλοις -Βιογραφικο του ερευνητη ,απο την  προαναγγελια ημεριδας του 
"Τεχνολογικου Πανεπιστήμιου Κύπρου"  :  https://drive.google.com/file/d/12Hv...zp_oZdbdldo3yM

β) Οτι ειδαμε στην τελευταια  δημοσια παρουσιαση ,περα απο τους λαμπτηρες Led , (γεν. των λαμπτηρων) που δεν ειναι λεντ , αλλα οικονομιας  και εν 
τη ρυμη του λογου του ο ερευνητης  .. κτλπ , κτλπ  .Την επομενη φορα θα προσελθει με  φωτομετρο ...
Θα σταθω στην Ουσια  της μαγικης ουσιας που επιτελους απεκαλυφθη (προιον νανοτεχνολογιας παρακαλω !) και θα ηθελα να αναφερθουν οι επαιοντες :
Κατ' αρχην στο κοστος , οσο και παμφθηνα να ειναι τα 4 απλα συστατικα που την αποτελουν - το ενα το ειδαμε στο μικροσκοπιο .
Η ενεργειακη πυκνοτητητα αυτου  του "μαγικου" υλικου ποση μπορει  να ειναι για να λαμβανουμε  700 βατ , με εισφορα   350 μιλιβατ  και να μην 
καταρρεει ουτε η Φυσικη , αλλα ουτε και ο Β θερμοδυναμικος νομος , αφου οι μηχανες ΠΖ δεν ειναι επιτελους Θερμικες .
Ας το χωνεψουν αυτο μερικοι , οπως και το οτι δεν θα παρουσιασει  μπαταρια μαγνησιου , ουτε  απο κατω κρυβεται οποιαδηποτε πηγη ενεργειας ,
Διαφανεια μεχρι τελους .

Γενικο συμπερασμα απο τα προσφατα γεγονοτα  :
Η αντιστροφη μετρηση  για την παρουσιαση της 50 αρας αρχισε  , οτι ειδαμε ειναι μια  απλη διαφανης συσκευη επιδειξης , χαμηλης πιεσεως μεν,
επουδενι ατμοσφαιρικης δε. 
Κορωνοιου επιτρεποντος αλλα και παρατεινοντος την αγωνια του καταναλωτικου κοινου , εκτιμω οτι μεχρι την 200στη  επετειο της Εθνικης ΠαλιΓεννεσιας , η φλογα της Ελλαδος θα λαμψει και θα φωτισει ολη την οικουμενη .Το παρτι αρχισε .hardware.jpg

----------


## 744

Η επιμονή είναι αρετή ή βλακεία?

----------


## leosedf

Κανείς δεν αναρωτιέται γιατί το κουτί στην έξοδο δεν είναι διαφανές?

----------


## 744

Μάλλον βιάζεσαι. Η αποκάλυψη θα έρθει με το άνοιγμα του μαγικού κουτιού!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μάλλον βιάζεσαι. Η αποκάλυψη θα έρθει με το άνοιγμα του μαγικού κουτιού!



Στο μήνυμα #4221 , από ότι κατάλαβα μας λέει ότι τα 350 μιλιβάτ (και ότι δεν καταρρέει η φυσική) αναφέρεται στο κύριο μυστικό στο "μαγικό υλικό" μεγάλης πυκνότητας (τα 350 μιλιβάτ ή αν θα του επιτρέψουμε του μουστάκια να συμπεριλαμβάνει ή όχι μπαταρία είναι απλά προπέτασμα καπνού ) και τα 350 μιλιβάτ χρειάζονται μόνο ως "ρυθμιστικός παράγοντας" . Το "κουτί" ο μουστάκιας θα το αποκαλύψει / ξεβρακώσει πλήρως , αλλά το "μαγικό υλικό" και πως λειτουργεί ο ρυθμιστικός παράγοντας , ποτέ.

----------


## VirusX2

Μην ξεφύγουν τα 350mW και έχουμε ανεξέλεγκτη αντίδραση και βγάλουμε τίποτα GW μόνο...

----------


## nestoras

Ο ανθρωπος δεν παιζεται. Τοση καλτιλα μαζεμενη, σπιραλ σωληνακια χαλκου, πλακετες ασχετες, πλεξιγκλας, ανεμιστηρακια, διαφανα σωληνακια, ουτε μια πριζα, ουτε διακοπτες ουτε τιποτα, μοτερακι για μπουρμπουληθρες απο ενυδρειο, καβιτυ, παραμυθια...

Βραχυκυκλωσε τα καλωδια της μπαταριας μολις την αφαιρεσε για να μας αποδειξει οτι δεν εχει αλλη μπαταρια μεσα λες κι αν ειχε μια απλη εν σειρα διοδο δε θα ειχε την ιδια προστασια.

Γιατι δε βαζουν εναν σοβαρο ανθρωπο να ελεγξει τη συσκευη, δε μπορω να καταλαβω ποσο προβατα ειναι ο κοσμος που περιμενει πολλα kW απο μια τετοια παπαρια.

----------


## nestoras

> Η ενεργειακη πυκνοτητητα αυτου  του "μαγικου" υλικου ποση μπορει  να ειναι για να λαμβανουμε  700 βατ , με εισφορα   350 μιλιβατ  και να μην 
> καταρρεει ουτε η Φυσικη , αλλα ουτε και ο Β θερμοδυναμικος νομος , αφου οι μηχανες ΠΖ δεν ειναι επιτελους Θερμικες .



Ποιος ειπε οτι η Αρχη Διατηρησης της Ενεργειας οτι ισχυει μονο για τις θερμικες μηχανες? Ρε συ Γιώργο, 2020 μ.Χ. εχουμε, οι μαγισσες και οι αλχημιστες εξαφανιστηκαν εδω και πολλα χρονια. Πώς καταφερε να σας πεισει ο συγκεκριμενος οτι ελυσε το ενεργειακο προβλημα? Οι γνωσεις του ειναι επιπεδου ερασιτεχνη. Η γλωσσα και οι τεχνικοι οροι που χρησιμοποιει ειναι απαραδεκτοι για "επιστημονα" τετοιου βεληνεκους.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

Θα περιμενω με αγωνια την επισημη παρουσιαση της τοσο διαφανης συσκευης ,ελπιζω βεβαια να μας πουνε στην αναλυτικη περιγαφη της συσκευης, πως γινεται μεσα σε τοση κρυσταλλινη διαφανεια να υπαρχει και ενα αδιαφανες στοιχειο απο το οποιο(κοιτα τωρα κατι συμπτωσεις) να βγαινει και ενα καλωδιο ρευματος και να πηγαινει στην εξοδο

zog1.jpg
Oσο για την "χαμηλη πιεση", να υπενθυμισω πως η παλαιοτερη συσκευη που λειτουργουσε στα 20bar(!!!) κατα τα λεγομενα του εφευρετη, και η οποια ηταν πολυ βαρια λογω των " χονδρων τοιχωματων για να αντεξει την πιεση", ηταν αντιστοιχης ή και μικροτερης ισχυος καθως και εκεινη τα ιδια φορτια αναβε. Αν καταφερε να υπερνικησει τους κανονες της φυσικης με 2 διαφορετικους τροπους και να φτασει στο ιδιο αποτελεσμα, τοτε δε μιλαμε απλα για επιστημονα αλλα για τον μπαμπα ολων των εφευρετων στην παγκοσμια ιστορια  :Biggrin:

----------


## rama

Από το σύστημα πίεσης 20 bar με αλουμινοταινίες περάσαμε στα σωληνάκια σιλικόνης που τα "πνίγεις" με τα δάχτυλα.
Εντυπωσιακή και η έξοδος με τις καρφωμένες απολήξεις όπου "ματζακώνει" την πρίζα. Κάνει μπάμ οτι τροφοδοτούνται από μπαταρία, γιατί δεν τίθεται θέμα σοβαρής μόνωσης όπως θα ήταν αναγκαίο με 230AC. Και επομένως όλες οι λάμπες είναι 12βολτες, όπως και το ανεμιστηράκι. Όλες τις άλλες φορές έβαζε βολτόμετρο, τώρα τίποτα.

----------


## nestoras

> Από το σύστημα πίεσης 20 bar με αλουμινοταινίες περάσαμε στα σωληνάκια σιλικόνης που τα "πνίγεις" με τα δάχτυλα.
> Εντυπωσιακή και η έξοδος με τις καρφωμένες απολήξεις όπου "ματζακώνει" την πρίζα. Κάνει μπάμ οτι τροφοδοτούνται από μπαταρία, γιατί δεν τίθεται θέμα σοβαρής μόνωσης όπως θα ήταν αναγκαίο με 230AC. Και επομένως όλες οι λάμπες είναι 12βολτες, όπως και το ανεμιστηράκι. Όλες τις άλλες φορές έβαζε βολτόμετρο, τώρα τίποτα.



Αφού υπάρχει το κάβιτυ και το ανεμιστηράκι γιατι ρωτάς? Για να το εβαλε ετσι ο επιστημονας κατι περισσοτερο θα ξερει απο εμας... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

> Ποιος ειπε οτι η Αρχη Διατηρησης της Ενεργειας οτι ισχυει μονο για τις θερμικες μηχανες? Ρε συ Γιώργο, 2020 μ.Χ. εχουμε, οι μαγισσες και οι αλχημιστες εξαφανιστηκαν εδω και πολλα χρονια. Πώς καταφερε να σας πεισει ο συγκεκριμενος οτι ελυσε το ενεργειακο προβλημα? Οι γνωσεις του ειναι επιπεδου ερασιτεχνη. Η γλωσσα και οι τεχνικοι οροι που χρησιμοποιει ειναι απαραδεκτοι για "επιστημονα" τετοιου βεληνεκους.



Με αδικεις ! Απο το πρωτο δευτερολεπτο του στορυ αποκαλω τον Πετρο Αλχημιστη , το τοσο το κανει τοοοοοοοοοσσσο.
Κανεις δεν προσεξε το πλουσιο "βιογραφικο " του ερευνητη ; Κατεβληθην απο δεος : " Του έχουν απονεμηθεί τίτλοι μετεκπαίδευσης από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Χάρβαρντ (κυτταρικήβιολογία – μιτοχόνδρια), από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Τόκιο (κβαντομηχανική μοριακών δομών) καθώς και από το
Ρωσικό Ομοσπονδιακό Πανεπιστήμιο των Ουραλίων (κυψέλες καυσίμου – fuel cells)."
Θα θελα ενα σχολιο σου για τον Σωτ . Σκουλουδη του Ζουγκλα που συνηθως παρουσιαζει τα κατορθωματα του Μουστακια .
Σημερα εχει ενα θεμα με εναν πραγματικο ερευνητη , με πραγματικο προτζεκτ και μια καινοτομια στο χωρο της ενεργειας ,
οπου συνεργαζεται με το Πολυτεχνειο . Προς Θεου καμμια σχεση με ΠΖ πλην Σκουλουδη .
Για ξεκαρφωμα και μονο δηλ ο Σωτηρης βγαζει και πραγματικους ερευνητες για να μην τον τσιμπησει ο εισαγγελεας για
διασπορα ψευδων ειδησεων ;
Αναμενω την τοποθετηση των κ.κ Καθηγητων του νημματος και θα σχολιασω περαιτερω.

https://www.zougla.gr/topstory/artic...ou-politexniou

----------


## vasilllis

> Με αδικεις ! Απο το πρωτο δευτερολεπτο του στορυ αποκαλω τον Πετρο Αλχημιστη , το τοσο το κανει τοοοοοοοοοσσσο.
> Κανεις δεν προσεξε το πλουσιο "βιογραφικο " του ερευνητη ; Κατεβληθην απο δεος : " Του έχουν απονεμηθεί τίτλοι μετεκπαίδευσης από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Χάρβαρντ (κυτταρικήβιολογία β μιτοχόνδρια), από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Τόκιο (κβαντομηχανική μοριακών δομών) καθώς και από το
> Ρωσικό Ομοσπονδιακό Πανεπιστήμιο των Ουραλίων (κυψέλες καυσίμου β fuel cells)."
> Θα θελα ενα σχολιο σου για τον Σωτ . Σκουλουδη του Ζουγκλα που συνηθως παρουσιαζει τα κατορθωματα του Μουστακια .
> Σημερα εχει ενα θεμα με εναν πραγματικο ερευνητη , με πραγματικο προτζεκτ και μια καινοτομια στο χωρο της ενεργειας ,
> οπου συνεργαζεται με το Πολυτεχνειο . Προς Θεου καμμια σχεση με ΠΖ πλην Σκουλουδη .
> Για ξεκαρφωμα και μονο δηλ ο Σωτηρης βγαζει και πραγματικους ερευνητες για να μην τον τσιμπησει ο εισαγγελεας για
> διασπορα ψευδων ειδησεων ;
> Αναμενω την τοποθετηση των κ.κ Καθηγητων του νημματος και θα σχολιασω περαιτερω.
> ...



Eγω που ειμαι μαθητης ,δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να τοποθετηθω ,αλλα εχω καποιες αποριες:
παρουσιασαν αυτο 'γραναζωτό μειωτήρα στροφών'
αν διαβασεις εδω https://www.valiadis.gr/pool/ftp/att...leaflet_GR.pdf
συγκεκριμενα στην σελ.3 ειναι μια αναφορα στην παλαια τεχνολογια των απλων μειωτηρων και τον βαθμο αποδοσης τους(δηλαδη τις απωλειες που εχουνε αυτοι) .Υποθετω η συμβατικης τεχνολογιας ειναι αποδοσης 0,8-0,9.
Αυτης της τεχνολογιας τι αποδοση εχει,ωστε να μπορουν να σχολιασουν οι καθηγητες?
Την κατασκευη «γραναζωτό μειωτήρα στροφών με ανακυκλοφορία ισχύος με εκτεταμένη χρήση της μεθόδου κατεργασίας μέσω ηλεκτροδιάβρωσης σύρματος»
ποιος την εκανε?Η συγκεκριμενη γεννητρια ειναι οριζοντιας τοποθετησης και οχι καθετης οπως την εχουνε βαλει.

----------


## nick1974

> Eγω που ειμαι μαθητης ,δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να τοποθετηθω ,αλλα εχω καποιες αποριες:
> παρουσιασαν αυτο 'γραναζωτό μειωτήρα στροφών'
> αν διαβασεις εδω https://www.valiadis.gr/pool/ftp/att...leaflet_GR.pdf
> συγκεκριμενα στην σελ.3 ειναι μια αναφορα στην παλαια τεχνολογια των απλων μειωτηρων και τον βαθμο αποδοσης τους(δηλαδη τις απωλειες που εχουνε αυτοι) .Υποθετω η συμβατικης τεχνολογιας ειναι αποδοσης 0,8-0,9.
> Αυτης της τεχνολογιας τι αποδοση εχει,ωστε να μπορουν να σχολιασουν οι καθηγητες?
> Την κατασκευη «γραναζωτό μειωτήρα στροφών με ανακυκλοφορία ισχύος με εκτεταμένη χρήση της μεθόδου κατεργασίας μέσω ηλεκτροδιάβρωσης σύρματος»
> ποιος την εκανε?Η συγκεκριμενη γεννητρια ειναι οριζοντιας τοποθετησης και οχι καθετης οπως την εχουνε βαλει.



το τι ειναι πραγματικα και το πως το παρουσιαζει ο ζουγκλας απεχουν ετη φωτος μεταξυ τους. Αν δεις το βιντεακι ο δημοσιογραφος προσπαθει να βαλει λογια στον εφευρετη για "αυξημενη ισχυ" ενω ο ιδιος τον διορθωνει δυο φορες. Ο καθηγητης που ΕΜΠ που υποστηριζει το εγχειρημα λεει πως η προσπαθεια δεν ειναι να εχει ο συγκεκριμενος μειωτηρας το καλυτερο βαθμο αποδοσης αλλα να ειναι ανταγωνιστηκος εχοντας καλο βαθμο αποδοσης σε σχεση με την τιμη του... 
Η εφευρεση του ανθρωπου δεν ειναι ουτε γεννητριες ουτε κανενα ...αεικινητο οπως προσπαθει παραπλανητικα να παρουσιασει ο ζουγκλας αλλα ΕΝΑΣ ΜΕΙΩΤΗΡΑΣ που εφαρμοζει καινοτομες τεχνολογιες. Δεν υπαρχει καποια απατη ουτε εθνικιλα ουτε σωτηρες της ανθρωποτητας ουτε τρισεκατομμυρια αλλα απλα ενας μειωτηρας ισως πιο πρωτοποριακης (η τεσπα διαφορετικης) σχεδιασης οποτε δε νομιζω να πολυασχοληθει ο ζουγκλας. Τα περι μηχανισμου αντικυθηρων και τις παρολες παλι ο δημοσιογραφος τα ειπε κι οχι ο εφευρετης.
Το τελος του βιντεο ειναι εντελως γελοιο που μετραει (ο δημοσιογραφος? ) τα Volt στη γεννητρια!!!!!!! λες και παιζει κανενα ρολο  αν θα βγαζει 175V (οπως δειχνει) η 17500000 μεγαβολτ... η στην τελικη αν δε βγαζει τιποτα (αφου ουτως η αλλως  δεν ειναι φορτωμενη)  ενω αφου μιλαμε για μειωτηρα ΙΣΩΣ ειχε καποιο νοημα να μετρησει rpm η Hz



edit  Ξαναδα το βιντεο και το αρθρο και εχω λυθει στα γελια πως την πατησε ο ζουγκλας. Αυτος πηγε με τις καλυτερες προθεσεις να μιλησουν για αεικινητα, ελληνικες σουπερ εφευρεσεις που θα κατακτησουν το γαλαξια, σωτηρες της ανθρωποτητας κτλ κτλ κτλ και βρηκε ενα τυπο που εφαγε 35 χρονια για ενα μειωτηρα, ενα χρηματοδοτη ο οποιος επισεις βαζει χρηματα για ενα μειωτηρα και ενα καθηγητη ο οποιος βοηθαει στην κατασκευη ΕΝΟΣ ΜΕΙΩΤΗΡΑ (δηλαδη προσγειωθηκε αποτομνα στον πραγματικο κοσμο) χαχαχα ενω ο ΠΖ μονο στη διαρκεια της συνεντευξης θα ειχε φτιαξει ενα μειωτηρα απο γραφενιο που θα ενισχυε και τη ροπη και τις στροφες και θα εβγαζε και υδρογονο κι αυτο μονο για να φτιαξει ενα παλαγκο για να σηκωσει την κασα με τις αλουμινοταινιες που του ηρθε για να φτιαξει κανα δυο τρια διαφορετικης φυσεως αεικινητα ετσι οπως τα θυμοταν οτι τα φτιαχναν στο 25000 οταν το ειχε επισκευτει για λιγο με τη χρονομηχανη του




btw οι μειωτηρες ειναι οντως ολοκληρη επιστημη. Δεν ειναι βεβαια αυτο που ψαχνει ο ζουγκλας, (γενικα τα πραγματα του πραγματικου κοσμου ειναι πολυ βαρετα για αυτον) αλλα εταιριες ξοδευουν εκατομμυρια για ερευνα πανω στους μειωτηρες και στη μεταδοση στροφων,  και το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα η μεγαλη αποδοση (μια πολυ καλη μαγνητικη πατεντα ειναι οντως ενος Ελληνα, και ναι μεν δεν εχει και την καλυτερη αποδοση ουτε ποιανει τις στροφες σε καλο χρονο, και ειναι και πανακριβη, ομως εχει απιστευτα χαμηλο εως σχεδον μηδενικο ντεμαραζ στο ρευμα του μοτερ με αποτελεσμα την ελαχιστη φθορα του. Εννωειται δεν ειναι λοιπον το καταλληλοτερο για μηχανη προωσης και ειναι ακριβο εως πανακριβο για απλες αντλιες αλλα σε cargo pumps σε τανκερ η σε διηληστηρια η σε σχετικες εφαρμογες ειναι πολυ ριζοσπαστικη τεχνολογια και απ οσο ξερω ηθελε να την προωθησει και σε ανεμογεννητριες. Δε ξερω αν το κανε. Γενικα ο κοσμος των μειωτηρων εχει ακομα αρκετο μελλον )

----------

nestoras (24-10-20)

----------


## vasilllis

Νικο ,εγω διαβασα αυτο:
«γραναζωτό μειωτήρα στροφών με ανακυκλοφορία ισχύος με εκτεταμένη χρήση της μεθόδου κατεργασίας μέσω ηλεκτροδιάβρωσης σύρματος»

Θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να κατσω να δω το βιντεο με τις βλακειες;

----------


## nepomuk

> Eγω που ειμαι μαθητης ,



Χαιρετιζω την επανακαμψη σου στο νημμα , εχει ψωμι ακομα .
Ως καθηγητες προφανως αναφερομαι στους κ.κ FreeEnergy και τον συνονοματο σου κ. Βασιλειο
(VaselPi) που σε λιγες γραμμες ξετιναζουν οσα δειχνει και ισχυριζεται ο ερευνητης .
Αφαντοι μεχρι στιγμης και διερωτωμαι  μηπως υπαρχει εστω και μια πιθανοτητα για αναδιπλωση τους , μετα τις 
διαλεξεις που εδωσε ο μουστακιας στην Κυπρο και το εκτεταμενο βιογραφικο  που εριξε στο τραπεζι; 
Ο Σκουλουδης του Ζουγκλα , επαγγελματιας δαιμονιος ρεπορτερ και σε θεματα Τεχνολογιας , ετσι κερδιζει το ψωμι του .
Απο χερι να τον θεωρουμε λαμογιο για διασπορα φρουδων - ψευδων ελπιδων ; 
Το τεκμηριο της αθωοτητας ισχυει για ολους μας  σε αυτο το τοπο ; 
Αν τυχον σου εχει διαφυγει , την "δοξα" του ΠΖ πολλοι εζηλωσαν , ακομα και στο χωρο του αυτοκινητου ,
οντας σε αναμονη για την παρουσιαση 2 παρακαλω  "HyperCars" Maden in Greece ,μεχρι βιδας .
Ο συστημικος δημοσιογραφος του χωρου και Μηχανολογος Μαρινοπουλος του Καροττου, δειχνει να χανει την υπομονη του .
Και το  "Apeiron" μουφα ειναι ; 

https://www.caroto.gr/2020/06/18/%cf...os-automotive/

----------


## elektronio

4236 μηνύματα σε αυτό το νήμα για το θαύμα που θα δείξετε. Δείξτε το επιτέλους να μας εκπλήξετε και να αποστομώσετε όλους αυτούς τους κακούς που σας κακολογάνε!!!!

----------

osek (24-10-20)

----------


## 744

Μην βιάζεσαι Μάρκο. Το 2239 κοντά είναι...

----------


## vasilllis

> Χαιρετιζω την επανακαμψη σου στο νημμα , εχει ψωμι ακομα .
> Ως καθηγητες προφανως αναφερομαι στους κ.κ FreeEnergy και τον συνονοματο σου κ. Βασιλειο
> (VaselPi) που σε λιγες γραμμες ξετιναζουν οσα δειχνει και ισχυριζεται ο ερευνητης .
> Αφαντοι μεχρι στιγμης και διερωτωμαι  μηπως υπαρχει εστω και μια πιθανοτητα για αναδιπλωση τους , μετα τις 
> διαλεξεις που εδωσε ο μουστακιας στην Κυπρο και το εκτεταμενο βιογραφικο  που εριξε στο τραπεζι; 
> Ο Σκουλουδης του Ζουγκλα , επαγγελματιας δαιμονιος ρεπορτερ και σε θεματα Τεχνολογιας , ετσι κερδιζει το ψωμι του .
> Απο χερι να τον θεωρουμε λαμογιο για διασπορα φρουδων - ψευδων ελπιδων ; 
> Το τεκμηριο της αθωοτητας ισχυει για ολους μας  σε αυτο το τοπο ; 
> Αν τυχον σου εχει διαφυγει , την "δοξα" του ΠΖ πολλοι εζηλωσαν , ακομα και στο χωρο του αυτοκινητου ,
> ...



δεν απαντησες σε αυτα που ρωτησα.υποθετω δεν υπαρχουν καπου προς αναγνωση;

για το apeiron,ψαχνω να βρω καποιο site που εχει αυτη η εταιρια να δουμε τι λεει.απο τα καροτα θα διαβαζουμε τα νεα;

----------


## nepomuk

> δεν απαντησες σε αυτα που ρωτησα.υποθετω δεν υπαρχουν καπου προς αναγνωση;
> 
> για το apeiron,ψαχνω να βρω καποιο site που εχει αυτη η εταιρια να δουμε τι λεει.απο τα καροτα θα διαβαζουμε τα νεα;



Απο γραναζια δεν κατεχω γρι , ο Νικ 74 θα πρεπει να σε καλυψε .
Ηθελα να δειξω οτι ο Σκουλουδης του Ζουγκλα πλην ακραιων περιπτωσεων τυπου ΠΖ , προβαλλει και ταπεινους ερευνητες - εργατοτεχνιτες .

Οσον αφορα το   ..  απειρον εχει βουιξει  ο τοπος  . Γι αυτο λεω οτι την γκλαμουρια του μουστακια πολλοι εζηλωσαν  .
Παραθετω προς διευκολυνση πληθος συνδεσμων αλλα   και τα εξωτικα υλικα made in Greece του Πανοπουλου , οπου η μαγικη ουσια ΠΖ
μιγμα 4 υλικων - προιον νανοτεχνολογιας ,φανταζει πηλος ακατεργαστος .

Project "Chaos"
 Sneak Peek
 Engine: 3988cc V-10 90degrees β billet Aluminum 5 axis engine block & cylinder heads.
 Lubrication β Dry sump.
 12.3:1 compression ratio.
 20 x fuel injectors (10 x direct injection).
 40 x valves.
 Titanium Camshafts.
 Titanium β Inconel valves.
 2000hp - 11.000rpm red line version ("anadiaplasi" titanium 3d printed pistons & rods).
 3000hp - 12.000rpm red line version ("anadiaplasi" ceramics 3d printed pistons & carbon fiber rods).
 Twin turbocharges β Carbon Fiber gen2 compressor wheels and Carbon fiber compressor Covers, titanium & ceramic compound turbine wheels.
 Transmission: 8 speed Dual clutch gearbox, all-wheel drive system.
 Chassis: Monocoque Zylon β body parts carbon fiber & Kevlar β titanium & magnesium 3D printed "anadiaplasi" mechanical parts.
 Wheels: 22" x 13" rear wheels "anadiaplasi" Titanium 3d Printed & 21" x 9" frond titanium 3d printed.
 Brakes: 428mm ceramics discs frond and 416mm rear with "anadiaplasi" magnesium 3d printed calipers.
 Suspension geometry: Double wishbone fully independent suspension.
 Interior: 2 seats, Augmented reality.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPkGxHNod2M

https://www.drive.gr/news/prototypa/...tomotive-video

https://www.spyrospanopoulos.com

----------


## nestoras

Γιώργο, πόσο λογικό σου φαίνεται μια ομάδα 8 ατόμων να σχεδιασε ενα υπεραυτοκινητο απο το μηδεν?

Κατι μου λεει οτι ουτε μιση βιδα πανω στο chaos δε θα ειναι ελληνικη.

----------


## selectronic

Μία ερώτηση πάνω στο θέμα του αυτοκινήτου (και μόνο), με τι καύσιμο θα βγάλει 2000/3000 άλογα από 4000cc ???

Για παράδειγμα το Koenigsegg Agera R θέλει Ε85 (>100 οκτάνια) για να βγάλει ~1140HP από 5000cc, με απλή βενζίνη η απόδοση είναι ~950HP λόγο αυτανάφλεξης ("πειράκια" που λέγαμε παλιά)...

----------


## electron

Ερωτήσεις επί ερωτήσεων, αμέτρητες διατυπώσεις και απόψεις έχουν γραφτεί στο εν λόγο νήμα για τον ΠΖ. Τώρα αναφέρεται και το όνομα του Πανόπουλου με το hyper car. Πέρα από αυτά που ίσως και να βγάζουν μάτι, εγώ θα πω ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος για λαϊκά δικαστήρια. Όταν κάποιος είναι τσαρλατάνος τελικά από τις ίδιες τις πράξεις και τα έργα του κρίνεται και εν τέλη εκτίθεται. Ας αφήσουμε τις εξελίξεις να μιλήσουν από μόνες τους και έπειτα ο χώρος για κριτική είναι απέραντος.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Γιώργο, πόσο λογικό σου φαίνεται μια ομάδα 8 ατόμων να σχεδιασε ενα υπεραυτοκινητο απο το μηδεν?
> 
> Κατι μου λεει οτι ουτε μιση βιδα πανω στο chaos δε θα ειναι ελληνικη.



η ομάδα που ασχολείται με αυτό δεν ξεκίνησε από το μηδεν... κοίτα κάποια αυτοκίνητα έχουν "πειράξει" πρώτα και μετα σκεψου και ποια hupercars ειναι φτιαγμενα αποκλειστικα και μονο σε μια χωρα...
ψαξε να βρεις πως εχει τα χρηματα που εχει για να κανει οτι κανει και μετα θα δεις οτι μπορει να ασχοληθει πραγματικα με αυτο που λεει...

----------


## Nemmesis

και στην τελικη ειναι ντροπη να βαζουμε το chaos στο ιδιο θεμα με εναν τυπο σου βαζει πάνω σε ενα πλεξι γκλασ σωληνακια χαλκου αλουμινοταινια και πλακετες απο modem....

----------


## nestoras

Ναι εχω δει καποια βιντεακια κι εχω διαβασει καποια αρθρα. Παρολαυτα δε με επεισαν. Αλλο το να κανεις μετατροπη στο evo κι αλλο να σχεδιαζεις και να κατασκευαζεις εξολοκληρου το δικο σου hypercar στην Ελλαδα με 8 ατομα προσωπικο και με υπεροψια απεναντι στις αλλες μεγαλες αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιες. Σε οτι τον ρωτανε υποστηριζει οτι σε ολα τα σημεια ειναι λιγο καλυτερος απο ολους. Ναι ξερω οτι ειμαστε "γαμάτοι" σαν ελληνες αλλα ενα τελικό προίόν τετοιας κλίμακας δεν κατασκευαζεται απο το μηδεν ετσι απλα. Εφετζιλικια, 3D γραφικα, μεγαλες οθονες, γραφεια πεντακαθαρα, χρονος για συνεντευξεις απο εδω κι απο εκει κι από "κοκό" τίποτα. Πιστευω οτι εστησε μια καλοσχεδιασμενη διαφημιση για το μαγαζι του (βελτιωσεις) και τιποτε παραπανω.

----------

vasilllis (25-10-20)

----------


## nepomuk

> και στην τελικη ειναι ντροπη να βαζουμε το chaos στο ιδιο θεμα με εναν τυπο σου βαζει πάνω σε ενα πλεξι γκλασ σωληνακια χαλκου αλουμινοταινια και πλακετες απο modem....



Προς Θεου οχι ολοι στο ιδιο τσουβαλι . Ο Πανοπουλος μας προσκαλεσε να δουμε το πονημα του ,αλλα με το "απειρον " mutatis - mutandis ,προκαλεσε τη κοινη γνωμη οπως ο μουστακιας και βαλε.
Αρχιζει και γινεται υπερημερος , οντας πλεον χαζομπαμπας (να του ζησει το παιδι) , ξεγελιεται με το μωρουδιακο καροτσακι απο ανθρακονηματα , the best in the world.
Οσο για το .. "απειρο" νομιζω οτι το τερματισε ,ενω ακομα δεν εκανε το πρωτο μετρο με το chaos urbi et orbi , οπως ελεγε και ο ΠΖ .
Απειρον = Σαν να λεει οτι εφτασε  στο θεωρητικο μεγιστο οριο τις μηχανες εσωτερικης καυσης (βενζινοκινητηρα ) ενω και το οχημα- αμαξωμα , τα λοιπα μηχανικα μερη κτλπ
ακουμπανε την "τελειοτητα" απο καταβολης αυτοκινητοκατασκευων . Σεμνοτης.

karotsaki.jpg

https://gonews.gr/%CE%BD%CE%B5%CE%B1...-%CF%84%CE%B7/

----------


## leosedf

Έληξε το ban σου εσένα?
Πάμε για αναβάθμιση 2 χρόνων? Μη στεναχωριέσαι δε θα αλλάξει κάτι με το μλκα το μουστάκια.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ναι εχω δει καποια βιντεακια κι εχω διαβασει καποια αρθρα. Παρολαυτα δε με επεισαν. Αλλο το να κανεις μετατροπη στο evo κι αλλο να σχεδιαζεις και να κατασκευαζεις εξολοκληρου το δικο σου hypercar στην Ελλαδα με 8 ατομα προσωπικο και με υπεροψια απεναντι στις αλλες μεγαλες αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιες. Σε οτι τον ρωτανε υποστηριζει οτι σε ολα τα σημεια ειναι λιγο καλυτερος απο ολους. Ναι ξερω οτι ειμαστε "γαμάτοι" σαν ελληνες αλλα ενα τελικό προίόν τετοιας κλίμακας δεν κατασκευαζεται απο το μηδεν ετσι απλα. Εφετζιλικια, 3D γραφικα, μεγαλες οθονες, γραφεια πεντακαθαρα, χρονος για συνεντευξεις απο εδω κι απο εκει κι από "κοκό" τίποτα. Πιστευω οτι εστησε μια καλοσχεδιασμενη διαφημιση για το μαγαζι του (βελτιωσεις) και τιποτε παραπανω.



ακομη και ετσι να ειναι... γαιτι οχι??? ο τυπος εχει βελτιωτικο οικο που φτιαχνει δικα του παρτς με καποια απο τα πιο εξωτικα υλικα που υπαρχουν οπως και τροπους επεξεργασιας τους... κατεχει παγκοσμια ρεκορ και εχει και μπολικο χρημα... αν δεν εχει αυτος το δικαιωμα να ψωνιστει ποιος το εχει τοτε??? δεν μπορει να βαζουμε αυτον στον ιδιο σακι με τον γερομουστακο που προσπαθει να μας πεισει για μια παπαρια με μια κατασκευη που δεν εχει κοστος ουτε οσο μια καρεκλα απο τα γραφεια του πανοπουλου... ουτε μια πριζα δεν εχει βαλει.... οι για τις 20 λαμπες που ανεβουν και δεν αλλαζει καθολου το iso της καμερας???... 
ακομα και οι δυο να προσπαθουν να μας εξαπατησουν προτειμω αυτον με τα fancy γραφεια και τα πολυεστερικα αυτοκινητα, παρα αυτον που παταει στην αγνοια των ανθρωπων δειχνωντας 5πλακετες κολλημες με συλληκονη σε ενα κομματι πλαστικο (που ειμαι σιγουρος παιρνει ιδιες απο ινδους φρι ενερτζι μανς)... σιγουρα ναι προτειμω αυτον που μου δειχνει μια εταιρια με χρημα απο οτι εναν απατεωνα να μου λεει παπαριες δειχνωντας μου κυματομορφη στον παλμογραφο(τουλαχιστον πηρε καινουργιο παλμογραφο.. θυμαμαι ενα παλιο βιντεο ειχε ενα δωματιο με οργανα του 1970 η μηπως ηταν ο αλλος ο καλογερακος αυτος απο την κρητη?? )...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Προς Θεου οχι ολοι στο ιδιο τσουβαλι . Ο Πανοπουλος μας προσκαλεσε να δουμε το πονημα του ,αλλα με το "απειρον " mutatis - mutandis ,προκαλεσε τη κοινη γνωμη οπως ο μουστακιας και βαλε.
> Αρχιζει και γινεται υπερημερος , οντας πλεον χαζομπαμπας (να του ζησει το παιδι) , ξεγελιεται με το μωρουδιακο καροτσακι απο ανθρακονηματα , the best in the world.
> Οσο για το .. "απειρο" νομιζω οτι το τερματισε ,ενω ακομα δεν εκανε το πρωτο μετρο με το chaos urbi et orbi , οπως ελεγε και ο ΠΖ .
> Απειρον = Σαν να λεει οτι εφτασε  στο θεωρητικο μεγιστο οριο τις μηχανες εσωτερικης καυσης (βενζινοκινητηρα ) ενω και το οχημα- αμαξωμα , τα λοιπα μηχανικα μερη κτλπ
> ακουμπανε την "τελειοτητα" απο καταβολης αυτοκινητοκατασκευων . Σεμνοτης.
> 
> karotsaki.jpg
> 
> https://gonews.gr/%CE%BD%CE%B5%CE%B1...-%CF%84%CE%B7/



οσο για το καροτσι δεν εχω να πω κατι.... ο τυπος εχει λεφτα και κανει οτι γουσταρει.... οταν εχεις την γραμμη παραγωγης ετοιμη ευκολα φτιαχνεις οτι θελεις (δεν θα με παραξενευε καθολου να το πουλαει κιολας )  τωρα αν σε πειραζει ο ορος "καλυτερο" δες το απλα σαν διαφιμιστικο τρικ οπως για παραδειγμα αυτα του "εγωφωνου" τα καλητερα κινητα στον κοσμο και μπαταρια χρυσοψαρου

----------


## nestoras

Γνωριζω οτι εχει κανει δουλεια σε βελτιωσεις, μετατροπες κτλ κι οτι εχει τεχνογνωσια αλλα το προτζεκτ "υπεραυτοκινητο εξολοκληρου ελληνικου σχεδιασμου και κατασκευης" μαλλον κρυβει κατι αλλο πισω. Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν τον βαζω στην μοιρα με τα χλαμπατσιμπαλα, τα ξορκια, τις αλχημειες και τις αλουμινοταινιες του ΠΖ.

Αν δεν κανω λαθος τον Μαϊο του 21 θα γινει παρουσιαση σε εκθεση οποτε κατι θα δουμε τοτε.

----------


## 744

Crash test θα το κάνουν να δούμε πόσα αστέρια πιάνει;

----------


## elektronio

> Crash test θα το κάνουν να δούμε πόσα αστέρια πιάνει;



Υπάρχει και εικονικό crash test στα κομπιούτερ, για να ελαχιστοποιήσουν το κόστος, χωρίς φυσικά να αποφεύγουν τα τελικά κανονικά crash test.
Μάλιστα το έχει αναπτύξει Ελληνική εταιρία και συνεργάζεται με πολλές αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Crash test θα το κάνουν να δούμε πόσα αστέρια πιάνει;



ο ορος hupercar ξέρεις τι είναι?

----------


## Gaou

παντως θα ηθελα να διαρευση κανενα βιντεάκι του εγχειρήματος . του κορρε κυκλοφορούσαν πολλά απο το πρώτο δοκιμιο.

----------


## 744

Ναι και τον παρακολουθώ καιρό τώρα χωρίς μέχρι στιγμής να έχω αμφισβητήσει το εγχείρημά του. Αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε, μετά την αναμενόμενη παρουσίαση του αυτοκινήτου, να δείξει και πως προστατεύει τον επίδοξο οδηγό του, που δεν θα ακουμπήσει και λίγα χρήματα? 

Τεχνολογία αιχμής δεν είναι μόνο τα κεραμικά πιστόνια ή μπιέλες, αλλά και το ένα βήμα εμπρός ΚΑΙ στην ασφάλεια όταν έχεις 3.000 ίππους. Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη πάντα.

----------


## picdev

αυτη η ιστορία με τα ανθρακονήματα ειναι πολύ παλια τεχνική, θυμάμαι  εναν συμφοιτητή πριν 10 χρονια, που έφτιαχνε ψαροντούφεκα με ανθρακόνημα  , μάλιστα χρησιμοποιούσε και αντλία κενού.
Ο πανόπουλος επειδή δεν  μπορει να φτιάξει φτερά κτλ το κάνει απο ανθρακόνημα + οτι ειναι πολύ  ανθεκτικό και ελαφρύ, αν δείτε έφτιαξε μεγάλο θάλαμο κενού.
Απο την  άλλη θα αγοράσει έτοιμα parts και θα συναρμολογήσει, δείτε πως φτιάχνουν  τις ρέπλικες , κάτι αντίστοιχο βέβαια πολύ πιο σύνθετο.
Αν και εχει  ριξει πάρα πολλά λεφτά , τα 8 άτομα και το εργαστήριο του μάλλον δεν  φτάνουν + οτι ειναι πολύ διαφήμιση αφού το εργαστήριο ειναι τοσο καθαρό  και τακτοποιημένο λες και δεν γινεται δουλειά.

*Πόσο πρακτικό ειναι να φτιαχνεις ολα τα φτερα , καπό , πόρτες στο χέρι απο ανθρακονημα ? 

*Οσο  για ολα τα αλλα , πλεξούδες , ηλεκτρονικά, ταμπλό, διακόπτές κτλ μπορει  νατα πάρει έτοιμα αλλα πανάκριβα επειδή θα ειναι σε ελάχιστους αριθμούς.
To αυτοκίνητο απο άνεση, ασφάλεια, ηλεκτρονικά δεν θα ειναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο πιστεύω απλά πολύ ελαφρύ και υπερβολικά άλογα .
Μπορεί να μην το αγοράσει και κανένας μπορεί και 2-3 θα δείξει

----------


## nepomuk

Κι αλλος ζηλωτης στο προσκηνιο , νεαρος Ηλεκτρονικος νομιζω - κρητικατσι .., που "καμπτει τους κανονες της Φυσικης 
και κατασκευάζει μια μηχανή που λύνει την ενεργειακή κρίση  (  ;  ) "

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100016618322937

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o1H...ja9s72wKhNRHoo

----------


## kioan

> Νικο ,εγω διαβασα αυτο:
> «γραναζωτό μειωτήρα στροφών με ανακυκλοφορία ισχύος με εκτεταμένη χρήση της μεθόδου κατεργασίας μέσω ηλεκτροδιάβρωσης σύρματος»
> 
> Θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να κατσω να δω το βιντεο με τις βλακειες;



Η μέθοδος κατεργασίας ηλεκτροδιάβρωσης σύρματος δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θεωρείται τόσο εξωτική ώστε να φιγουράρει και στον βαρύγδουπο τίτλο. Είναι απλώς συρματοκοπή EDM (Electrical Discharge Machining).







> ... εναν απατεωνα να μου λεει παπαριες δειχνωντας μου κυματομορφη στον παλμογραφο(τουλαχιστον πηρε καινουργιο παλμογραφο.. θυμαμαι ενα παλιο βιντεο ειχε ενα δωματιο με οργανα του 1970



Σωστά θυμάσαι, αυτός ήταν που είχε μια στοίβα με άσχετα όργανα τα οποία μάλλον τα αγόρασε από κάποιο σκραπατζίδικο.







> Κι αλλος ζηλωτης στο προσκηνιο , νεαρος Ηλεκτρονικος νομιζω - κρητικατσι .., που "καμπτει τους κανονες της Φυσικης και κατασκευάζει μια μηχανή που λύνει την ενεργειακή κρίση ( ; ) "



Ας μη βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος, εδώ ασχολούμαστε με συγκεκριμένο ψευδοεπιστήμονα τηλεμαϊντανό.

----------


## vasilllis

> αυτη η ιστορία με τα ανθρακονήματα ειναι πολύ παλια τεχνική, θυμάμαι  εναν συμφοιτητή πριν 10 χρονια, που έφτιαχνε ψαροντούφεκα με ανθρακόνημα  , μάλιστα χρησιμοποιούσε και αντλία κενού.
> Ο πανόπουλος επειδή δεν  μπορει να φτιάξει φτερά κτλ το κάνει απο ανθρακόνημα + οτι ειναι πολύ  ανθεκτικό και ελαφρύ, αν δείτε έφτιαξε μεγάλο θάλαμο κενού.
> Απο την  άλλη θα αγοράσει έτοιμα parts και θα συναρμολογήσει, δείτε πως φτιάχνουν  τις ρέπλικες , κάτι αντίστοιχο βέβαια πολύ πιο σύνθετο.
> Αν και εχει  ριξει πάρα πολλά λεφτά , τα 8 άτομα και το εργαστήριο του μάλλον δεν  φτάνουν + οτι ειναι πολύ διαφήμιση αφού το εργαστήριο ειναι τοσο καθαρό  και τακτοποιημένο λες και δεν γινεται δουλειά.
> 
> *Πόσο πρακτικό ειναι να φτιαχνεις ολα τα φτερα , καπό , πόρτες στο χέρι απο ανθρακονημα ? 
> 
> *Οσο  για ολα τα αλλα , πλεξούδες , ηλεκτρονικά, ταμπλό, διακόπτές κτλ μπορει  νατα πάρει έτοιμα αλλα πανάκριβα επειδή θα ειναι σε ελάχιστους αριθμούς.
> To αυτοκίνητο απο άνεση, ασφάλεια, ηλεκτρονικά δεν θα ειναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο πιστεύω απλά πολύ ελαφρύ και υπερβολικά άλογα .
> Μπορεί να μην το αγοράσει και κανένας μπορεί και 2-3 θα δείξει



Σιγα το κοστος.Δεν μιλαμε γα 15000€ αμαξι+ τους φορους αλλα για πολυ ακριβοτερο.




> Η μέθοδος κατεργασίας ηλεκτροδιάβρωσης σύρματος δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θεωρείται τόσο εξωτική ώστε να φιγουράρει και στον βαρύγδουπο τίτλο. Είναι απλώς συρματοκοπή EDM (Electrical Discharge Machining).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



ουπς!!! Δεν ειχα δωσει καν σημασια στο "μεθοδος κατεργασιας"

----------


## mtzag

> Η μέθοδος κατεργασίας ηλεκτροδιάβρωσης σύρματος δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θεωρείται τόσο εξωτική ώστε να φιγουράρει και στον βαρύγδουπο τίτλο. Είναι απλώς συρματοκοπή EDM (Electrical Discharge Machining).



Δεν ειναι τυχαια πολυ ακριβα τα μηχανηματα EDM δεν ειναι τοσο απλο οσο το νομιζεις εχει πολλες τεχνικες λεπτομεριες και η διαφορα στην ποιοτητα μπορει να ειναι χαωδης.
Οσο για το αμαξι σε εχει σχεση με το ζωγραφο ο ζωγραφος ειναι απατεωνας-τσαρλατανος ο αλλος δεν ειναι απλα ειναι μπροστα για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα.

----------


## nepomuk

> Ας μη βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος, εδώ ασχολούμαστε με συγκεκριμένο ψευδοεπιστήμονα τηλεμαϊντανό.



Συνταρακτικες αποκαλυψεις δια χειρος GPAP , συμπεριλαμβανομενου του "Ιερου δισκοποτηρου " της φασματικης θεωριας ΠΖ και  κατ επεκταση της Καινοτομιας
που προτεινει :  "ΔΙΑΣΠΑΣΗ ΥΔΑΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ
Μία Πρόταση : "  
mageia.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PetrosZografosFunClub

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...8CDFPlbn24SDOc

και επειδη ο Παπ δεν υποτιμα την Wiki 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backwa...FiRX-_ApysGoAA

Υπ' οψιν κ. Δοκτωρα FreeEnergy : Αυτη δεν ειναι η "σκληρη" Φυσικη που επιζητησατε , αλλα μια απλη εισαγωγικη δοκιμασια .

Με τις Υγειες μας .

----------


## kioan

> Συνταρακτικες αποκαλυψεις δια χειρος GPAP , συμπεριλαμβανομενου του "Ιερου δισκοποτηρου " της φασματικης θεωριας ΠΖ και  κατ επεκταση της Καινοτομιας που προτεινει :  "ΔΙΑΣΠΑΣΗ ΥΔΑΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ



Τυχαία links, άκυρες αναφορές πραγμάτων, θεωρίες ΠΖ αναπόδεικτες, ανοιχτές συσκευές με κρυφά τμήματα, απουσία οποιασδήποτε μέτρησης με κανονικά όργανα κλπ κλπ


Ιερό Δισκοπότηρο στα μάτια των αμόρφωτων οπαδών του, αλλά Τενεκεδένιο Μπρίκι για όλους τους υπόλοιπους που γελάμε βλέποντας πιθήκους να θαυμάζουν μπουρμπουληθροσωληνάκια.

----------


## 744

Τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Κρυφοθεωρίες με μπόλικη φαντασία και αερολογίες. Καλή η ανακύκλωση αλλά για τα χαρτιά, τα πλαστικά, τα αλουμίνια και το γυαλί. Τα υπόλοιπα κατάντησαν κουραστικά...

----------


## nepomuk

> Τυχαία links,  ανοιχτές συσκευές με κρυφά τμήματα, απουσία οποιασδήποτε μέτρησης με κανονικά όργανα κλπ κλπ.




Με την πρωτη ματια σχετικοι μου φαινονται οι συνδεσμοι , εχει αναρτησει και αλλους τις τελευταιες ημερες o PAP στο  Φ/Β  fan club , ως παρακαταθηκη στον κοσμο
και την Ελληνικη Κοινωνια . 

Στο τελευταιο βιντεο ο μουστακιας αναφερει ως ενα λογο της δυστοκιας , την προσπαθεια απλοποιησης των ηλεκτρονικων διαταξεων  ,ωστε να καταστουν προσιτοι
στο ευρυ καταναλωτικο κοινο .Αυτο πηρε 3 χρονια   . Ετσι λεει . Επομενως ειναι υπερβολικο να ζηταμε να καταθεσει και το σχηματικο απο το - state of the art -τμημα inverter.
Για τις μετρησεις : Σαφως και πρεπει καποια στιγμη να παρουσιασει αξιολογησεις απο 3 τλχ πολυτεχνεια , ημεδαπα και υπερποντια .Καιρος γαρ εγγυς.

Η σπουδη του Παπ να αποκαλυψει την μαγικη συχνοτητα  των 337,1 GHZ ,ας ερμηνευθει με την βοηθεια του παρακατω μηνυματος που ελαβα λιγο πριν : 
"Και με την τελευταία ανάρτηση έκλεισα το κεφάλαιο ΠΖ  Lebe Wohl σε όλους".

----------


## nestoras

Ε, ναι... Θα βγαλει τον απλοποιημενο ταλαντωτη των 330GHz, πολυ πιθανο με 2 τρανζιστορς, δυο αντιστασεις και δυο πυκνωτες. Θα τρελαθουμε? Ακομη και μια στο 1 εκατομμυριο να εφτιαξε καποιον ταλαντωτη στα 330GHz δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ λογος για τον οποιο τα 50mW θα γινουν 350W.

Αυτο που δεν εχετε καταλαβει με τους ενισχυτες ειναι οτι την ενισχυση την κανουν απορροφώντας ενέργεια απο την πηγη τροφοδοσιας τους. Δεν πα να εχεις 1 εκατομμυριο κερδος, αν η πηγη σου δε μπορει να παρεχει αυτη την ισχυ τοτε στην εξοδο θα παρεις τα 3 (mW).

----------


## 744

Οχι ρε Παναγιώτη, ΔΕΝ μπορούν να το καταλάβουν. Αυτό που θέλουν να καταλάβουν είναι ότι δίνεις κάτι ψίχουλα για τροφοδοσία και μερικά mW στην είσοδο και από το πουθενά γεννά ο "ενισχυτής" KW...

Εμείς έχουμε το πρόβλημα, που ΔΕΝ εννοούμε να καταλάβουμε πόσο απλό είναι!

----------


## nick1974

> Μία Πρόταση : "  
> mageia.jpg



τι ειν αυτη η μπαρουφα παλι?






> την προσπαθεια απλοποιησης των ηλεκτρονικων διαταξεων ,ωστε να καταστουν προσιτοι
> στο ευρυ καταναλωτικο κοινο .Αυτο πηρε 3 χρονια . Ετσι λεει . Επομενως ειναι υπερβολικο να ζηταμε να καταθεσει και το σχηματικο απο το - state of the art -τμημα inverter.




το inverter ειναι ισως Η ΜΟΝΗ ηλεκτρονικη διαταξη που δεν παιρνει παραπανω τελειοποιηση και ειναι προσιτοτατη σε ολους οποτε με το να λες οτι φτιαχνει ταλαντωτες στα 337.1GHz κεραιες beam που δουλευουν μεσα στο νερο!!!! πυκνωτες γραφενιου! αεικινητα! κτλ κτλ κτλ αλλα εφαγε 3 χρονια για να κανει προσιτο και απλοποιημενο ενα ινβερτερ ειναι απο μονο του αρκετα γελοιο οταν τ ακουειι ενας ηλεκτρονικος

----------


## 744

Δεν είναι γελοίο που τα λένε σε ηλεκτρονικούς?

Αντε στη θειά μου τη Μέλπω που είναι 95... 

Αλλά εδώ, σε αυτό το forum? Πόσο ακόμα? 

*ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟ... ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΕΜΕ!*

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οχι ρε Παναγιώτη, ΔΕΝ μπορούν να το καταλάβουν. Αυτό που θέλουν να καταλάβουν είναι ότι δίνεις κάτι ψίχουλα για τροφοδοσία και μερικά mW στην είσοδο και από το πουθενά γεννά ο "ενισχυτής" KW...
> 
> Εμείς έχουμε το πρόβλημα, που ΔΕΝ εννοούμε να καταλάβουμε πόσο απλό είναι!



Ο μουστάκιας είναι πονηρός , και δεν αναφέρεται σε αυτό που νομίζεις (με την απλότητα που το παρουσιάζεται όπως και το μήνυμα #4266) 
συγκεκριμένα λέει ....




> _Με την συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο, προτείνουμε έναν νέο τρόπο παραγωγής υδρογόνου μέσω μιας αντίδρασης αυτοσυντηρούμενης μεταξύ ενός κράματος (υλικών) σε σκόνη και του νερού εντός πεδίου ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβόλησης._



Πονηρός , γιατί πουθενά δεν λέει ότι "του δίνω τόση λίγη ενέργεια " ..... "και παίρνω περισσότερη από αυτήν την αρχική λιγοστή ενέργεια που του δίνω " .
σαν να λέει ότι το "κράμα υλικών " εκ περιτροπής είναι πούδρα αλουμινίου που παράγει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα χωρίς να απαιτείται προσθήκη αρχικής ηλεκτρικής ώθησης ενέργειας .
Με λίγα λόγια δεν νομίζω ο μουστάκιας να επιμένει ότι μπορεί να κάνει ότι ισχυρίζεται ότι μπορεί να κάνει με την απουσία π.χ. αυτού του "περίφημου " κράματος που ανακάλυψε (βασικά αγγούρια κράματα ανακάλυψε)

----------


## nick1974

> Ο μουστάκιας είναι πονηρός , και δεν αναφέρεται σε αυτό που νομίζεις (με την απλότητα που το παρουσιάζεται όπως και το μήνυμα #4266) 
> συγκεκριμένα λέει ....
> 
> Πονηρός , γιατί πουθενά δεν λέει ότι "του δίνω τόση λίγη ενέργεια " ..... "και παίρνω περισσότερη από αυτήν την αρχική λιγοστή ενέργεια που του δίνω " .
> σαν να λέει ότι το "κράμα υλικών " εκ περιτροπής είναι πούδρα αλουμινίου που παράγει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα χωρίς να απαιτείται προσθήκη αρχικής ηλεκτρικής ώθησης ενέργειας .
> Με λίγα λόγια δεν νομίζω ο μουστάκιας να επιμένει ότι μπορεί να κάνει ότι ισχυρίζεται ότι μπορεί να κάνει με την απουσία π.χ. αυτού του "περίφημου " κράματος που ανακάλυψε (βασικά αγγούρια κράματα ανακάλυψε)



ρε ανθρωπε, τι ενεργεια και υδρογονα? μια μπαταρια εχει βαλει η καμια συστηχια απο super capacitors.
τα κραματα και τα ξεκραματα ειναι απλα διακοσμητικα στοιχεια.
Γιατι να εφτιαχνε ο ιδιος μια μπαταρια αφου υπαρχουν στο εμποριο ετοιμες και μαλιστα εχουν εξελιχθει τοσο που πλεον παιρνεις με μικρο μεγεθος τεραστια ρευματα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ρε ανθρωπε, τι ενεργεια και υδρογονα? μια μπαταρια εχει βαλει η καμια συστηχια απο super capacitors.
> τα κραματα και τα ξεκραματα ειναι απλα διακοσμητικα στοιχεια.
> Γιατι να εφτιαχνε ο ιδιος μια μπαταρια αφου υπαρχουν στο εμποριο ετοιμες και μαλιστα εχουν εξελιχθει τοσο που πλεον παιρνεις με μικρο μεγεθος τεραστια ρευματα?



Σκέψου ότι και να του επιτρέπαμε εμείς ανοικτά να χρησιμοποιήσει μπαταρία (και αναφέρομαι στο ζωντανό πείραμα με παρακολούθηση καμερών για μέρες? ) για τα συγκεκριμένα φορτία , και πάλι δεν στέκει η χρήση μπαταρίας (με την έννοια δεν υπάρχει τέτοιας δυνατότητας μπαταρία ) . Άρα η πιο ύποπτη πηγή , είναι κάποιο εισαχθέν εκ τον προτέρων "καύσιμο" ικανό για τέτοια διάρκεια ημερών , και απλά το "εφέ" του μουστάκια ήταν *να βρει τον τρόπο να γίνει το πείραμα με σκοπό την διάρκεια* για να βρει τον τρόπο να "εντυπωσάσει" με την δήθεν διάρκεια των ημερών.

Και μόνο το γεγονός που αυτό το πείραμα έχει "ημερομηνία λήξης " (για φρεσκάρισμα του δήθεν κράματος που πρέπει να προστεθεί στην συσκευή) δίνει το αυτονόητο ότι δεν λειτουργεί απλά με συχνότητες και κεραίες Yagi (γιατί αν ίσχυε , τότε από την ίδια ενέργεια που υποτίθεται βγάζει η συσκευή με τα τάπερ , θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει δια παντός )

----------


## rama

Μου αρέσει που ασχολούμαστε με "επιστήμονα" που παρουσιάζει εφευρέσεις με ιστορία πολλών δεκαετιών ή και αιώνων, ως πρωτοποριακές.
Γεννήτριες, peltier, μπαταρίες, πυκνωτές, αλουμινοταινίες, βολτόμετρα, σωληνάκια, όλα αυτά στα μάτια των αδαών είναι μαγεία.

----------


## nepomuk

> Τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Κρυφοθεωρίες με μπόλικη φαντασία και αερολογίες. Καλή η ανακύκλωση αλλά για τα χαρτιά, τα πλαστικά, τα αλουμίνια και το γυαλί. Τα υπόλοιπα κατάντησαν κουραστικά...



Ετσι ακριβως ειναι οπως τα λες και μη χειροτερα .Μεγαλη κατηφεια επικρατει στους κολπους των υποστηρικτων ΠΖ ,ωστε να εχουμε συνεχεις αποχωρησεις .
Η πλεον ηχηρη -καρατσεκαρισμενο- αφορα ενα βαρυ ονομα: του Αρτοβιομηχανου και Χημικου Μηχανικου George Pap .
Η σταγονα που ξεχειλισε το ποτηρι ηταν η εμφανιση του Ερευνητη στο τελευταιο Βιντεο ,εχοντας στο πλευρο του ετερο Χημικο ,απο το Πανεπιστημιο
του Τοροντο (Canada) . Εδω δεν μιλαμε για συνηθες rotation-ανακυκλωση της ερευνητικης ομαδας , εχουμε αλλαγη πλευσης του προτζεκτ και αυτο αφορα μαλλον το 
επιχειρηματικο μοντελο που τελικα επεβαλλαν οι "σκληροι " οπαδοι του ΠΖ , αριστεριστικης κατευθυνσης .
Η εξαγγελια της ιδρυσης του - ταχαμου- ερευνητικου ινστιτουτου ,οπου θα μπορει να συμμετεχει ο καθε πικραμμενος και ασχετος ,αποτελει ενα προπετασμα καπνου .
Απωτερος στοχος ειναι η συσταση Ανωνυμης Εταιρειας , ευρειας Λαικης Βασης ,των 100Κ + μετοχων ,οπου το καθε φυσικο προσωπο θα συμμετεχει με μαξ 
1Κ ευρω στο μετοχικο κεφαλαιο . 
Ο Παπ , Βετερανος της ημεδαπης Φαρμακοβιομηχανιας και μεγαλοστελεχος , διεφωνησε καθετα και  την  συνεχεια  την ειδαμε  στο  φαν κλαμπ , οπου 
προεβη σε αποκαλυψεις , δειχνοντας εμμεσα και την επιστημονικη συμβολη του στην αναπτυξη της 50 αρας μηχανης .
Μεχρι την200στή επετειο της Εθνικης Παλιγεννεσιας και της παρουσιασης της στην Υφηλιο , πολλα θα βγουν στη φορα .
Προς το παρον ας ειμαστε συντονισμενοι  στα 337,1 GHZ.

----------


## rama

Επειδή εδώ μπαίνουμε και στα δικά μου επαγγελματικά χωράφια, για την δημόσια προσφορά εταιρικών μερίδων είναι απαραίτητη η σύνταξη ενημερωτικού δελτίου και έγκρισής του από την Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς.
Είτε αγγούρια πουλάει η εταιρεία, είτε αεικίνητα, θέλει αυτή την έγκριση, αν προσφέρει τίτλους ιδιοκτησίας δημόσια προς το ευρύ επενδυτικό κοινό.
 Εξαίρεση αν γίνει ιδιωτική τοποθέτηση σε έως 100 επενδυτές. Και εδώ ίσως είναι η ευκαιρία για "δάγκωμα" μερικών αφελών. Να στήσουν την "Αεικίνητο Yagi 50KW AE", και να κάνει αύξηση κεφαλαίου μεταξύ των μυρμηδόνων του.

----------


## nick1974

> για τα συγκεκριμένα φορτία , και πάλι δεν στέκει η χρήση μπαταρίας (με την έννοια δεν υπάρχει τέτοιας δυνατότητας μπαταρία )



κατ αρχας για ποια φορτια μιλαμε? το δραπανο που εβαλε χωρις να το φορτωσει ετσι στο κενο και ελεγε οτι ειναι ενα η δυο κιλοβατ? οι λαμπες που μπορει να ειναι λεντακια? κατι ραδιοφωνα και κατι ινβερτερ που βαζει στα τσακνοτσουκαλα του για να μας αποδειξει πως εφευρε το αεικινητο? Μα ενα ρημαδι τροφοδοτικο η ενα inverter να τσεκαρω το πρωτο πραμα που κανω ειναι να του χωσω τεχνητα φορτια και να παρακολουθω την ενταση, την  ταση του και την κυμματομορφη του για τυχον θορυβο, και αυτος ειναι Ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΚΤΟΣ τροπος να τσεκαρεις μια πηγη και το γνωριζουν ολοι, απο τον πρωτοετη που παιρνει πεντε βασικες γνωσεις μεχρι τον συνταξιουχο... Ολα αυτα τα παπατζιλικια τα κανει ΚΑΙ επειδη ΔΕΝ ειναι γνωστης αλλα πολυ περισσοτερο για να κρυψει αυτο που θελει να κρυψει, δηλαδη πως τα ρευματα του ειναι πολυ χαμηλα (τα ινβερτερ δε καταναλωνουν σχεδον τιποτα εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια. οπως ειπα ως συσκευη εχει τελειοποιηθει τοσο που δεν παιρνει και ιδιεταιρη περεταιρω αναπτυξη, τουλαχιστο ως προς την αποδοση). 
Οσον αφορα την τεχνολογια των μπαταριων, δεν ειμαστε εκει που θα επρεπε να ειμαστε (να εχουμε αρκετη ισχυ σε μερικα νανομετρα που να χωρανε σε ενα φακο επαφης) αλλα αν νομιζεις οτι δεν εχουν ικανοτητες οι σημερινες μπαταριες να τροφοδοτησουν για μερες κατι αγνωστου ταυτοτητος τσακνοτσουκαλα πρεπει να κανεις ενα update. Εδω στα ηλεκτρονικα τσιγαρα βλεπεις κατι εντασεις της ταξης των 50Α σε αντιστασεις μιλλιωμ και μια  χαρα σε βγαζουν σχεδον ολη μερα. Απο μια απλη 18650 μπορεις να παρεις 75Α ρευμα και ολες τους εχουν μερικες χιλιαδες mAh. Επισεις οι supercapacitors εχουν φτασει σε επιπεδο να πουλαει ενας Κινεζος 500F πυκνωτακια και ο αλλος να του χωνει αρνητικες επειδη πραγματικα ηταν 370!!!! μικρες συστοιχιες ξεκιναναι κανονικα μια μιζα μικρης μηχανης, εγω ειχα πολυμετρο (πριν 15 χρονια παρακαλω) που το βαζες 5 λεπτα στην πριζα να φορτιστει και μετα δουλευε για 2-3 μερες... 
Χρησιμοποιειστε λιγο το ξυραφι του Οκαμ...






> Επειδή εδώ μπαίνουμε και στα δικά μου επαγγελματικά χωράφια, για την δημόσια προσφορά εταιρικών μερίδων είναι απαραίτητη η σύνταξη ενημερωτικού δελτίου και έγκρισής του από την Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς.
> Είτε αγγούρια πουλάει η εταιρεία, είτε αεικίνητα, θέλει αυτή την έγκριση, αν προσφέρει τίτλους ιδιοκτησίας δημόσια προς το ευρύ επενδυτικό κοινό.
> Εξαίρεση αν γίνει ιδιωτική τοποθέτηση σε έως 100 επενδυτές. Και εδώ ίσως είναι η ευκαιρία για "δάγκωμα" μερικών αφελών. Να στήσουν την "Αεικίνητο Yagi 50KW AE", και να κάνει αύξηση κεφαλαίου μεταξύ των μυρμηδόνων του.




και 30-40 χιλιαρικακια να βγαλει απο το πουθενα ασχημα ειναι? χωρια που ασχετα με το "μετοχικο κεφαλαιο" για την "επενδυση" θα τους αρμεξει με επι πλεον ποσα για καμποσο χρονικο διαστημα μεχρι να φευγουν ενας ενας.
Ναι, οκ, δεν ειναι τα εκατομμυρια που θα ετρωγε απ τον Καμμενο, αλλα για πλακα χωρις να κανεις απολυτως τιποτα να παιρνεις μερικες δεκαδες χιλιαρικα δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημα...

----------


## 744

Φτάσαμε λοιπόν και στο προκείμενο που δεν είναι η σωτηρία του έθνους αλλά της ... τσέπης του. Επιτέλους! Μας πήρε λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω...

Και άρχισαν μερικοί με ελαφρά να πηδούν από το πλοίο. Άργησαν πολύ. Περιμένω και τις ζουμερές αποκαλύψεις για την αρπαχτή τώρα.

----------


## nepomuk

Απηυθυνα μια τελευταια ( ; ) εκκληση στον Gpap να ξεκαθαρισει τη θεση του Urbi et Orbi,
ως διακεκριμμενο μελος της κοινωνιας , καθως και εδω στο φορουμ του τεχνικου κοσμου.
Ελαβα απαντηση με 2 διαδοχικα μηνυματα και θεωρω πρεπον με δικη μου αποκλειστικα πρωτοβουλια,
για την ενημερωση ολων ,να παραθεσω εδω κατ'αρχην το τελευταιο για την Οικονομια της συζητησης .
Ας σχολιαστει και θα ακολουθησει το συντομο πρωτο μηνυμα.
Εχω γλυκανει μονο καποιες λεξεις- φρασεις.
Ας σημειωθει οτι ο Παπ εχει μπλοκαριστει εδω , εφ ορου ζωης , οποτε δεν θα ηδυνατο να ποσταρει
ιδιοχειρως.
Εκτιμω οτι σε ευθετο χρονο και εφ ΄οσον ακολουθησει ενδιαφερον διαλογος ισως πιεστει να προσελθει 
αυτοπροσωπως ο ιδιος ο ερευνητης - Εν ειδει Πινελου υποθετω - αν δεν εχει φαει μπαν και τεσπα
θα βρεθει μια λυση αν το επιθυμησει  να καθαρισει κι αυτος το ονομα του , για να μη μεινει με τη
σταμπα του απατεωνα , αγυρτη , τσαρλατανου , φιδεμπορα και οτι αλλο του εχει αποδοθει εδω .


["Και κάτι τελευταίο.
Δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση ότι 3 από το beeep-φόρουμ ξαφανίστηκαν; Ο αρχισυντονιστής, ο Π...λος και το τρίδυμο πρωϊνός 
χαφιές - Ιωσήφ - Καλογεράκης. Έχουν πέσει με τα μούτρα στην μελέτη. Μακάρι να το βρούνε, οι δύο τουλάχιστον γιατί ο 
Π...λος θα ψάχνει μπαταρίες μαγνησίου, παρ' όλο που οι Ρώσσοι χρησιμοποιούσαν κατά κόρον τους BWO σε οπλικά συστήματα 
από τη δεκαετία του 50. Και να τα καταφέρουν θα αποτύχουν εκεί που απέτυχε και ο Μουστάκιας.
Απέτυχε επικοινωνιακά, πολιτικά και κυρίως επιχειρηματικά παρόλο που είχε πολλές και μεγάλες ευκαιρίες και αυτό 
γιατί είχε και έχει πάντα το φόβο της αποκάλυψης, λόγω της απλότητας. Όσα γνωρίζω τα ανακάλυψα μόνος μου από 
συστηματική παρατήρηση, δεν μου έχει πει τίποτα ο ίδιος. Όταν όμως ξέσπασε η πανδημία αποφάσισα και του μήνυσα ότι 
εάν δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί μια τέτοια ανακάλυψη ας την δώσει ελεύθερα γιατί δεν μπορούμε να κλείνουμε τα μάτια 
μας και τα αυτιά μας σε τόσο δύσκολες στιγμές για την ανθρωπότητα.
Lebe wohl* για άλλη μια φορά!"]


Lebe wohl = Αντιο σας, Goodbye.

----------


## kioan

> Ας σημειωθει οτι ο Παπ εχει μπλοκαριστει εδω , εφ ορου ζωης , οποτε δεν θα ηδυνατο να ποσταρει ιδιοχειρως.



Θες να τον ακολουθήσεις; 
Αν ναι, συνέχισε να κάνεις copy paste ό,τι πίπα, του κάθε πίπα, βρεις στο Internet. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Ποιος είναι ο αρχισυντονιστής ρα?

----------


## rama

Εμένανες με προβληματίζει οτι όσοι φεύγουν από το μαντρί του ΠΖ, φεύγουν επειδή κουράστηκαν, βαρέθηκαν, διαφώνησαν ως προς την στρατηγική, κλπ.
 Ενας τους δεν έχει πεί οτι κατάλαβε πως η συσκευή είναι μούφα, ξεγελάστηκε και αποχώρησε.
 Αυτό στα μάτια μου δείχνει ακόμα περισσότερο πόσο χαμηλό επίπεδο αντίληψης είχαν όλοι αυτοί οι κολαούζοι του ΠΖ, αλλά και πόσο δούλεμα τους ρίχνει ο μουστάκιας ακόμα και off-camera.

----------


## nepomuk

> Ποιος είναι ο αρχισυντονιστής ρα?



Την ιδια απορια εχω κι εγω . Ειπε game over  το σεβομαι , οποτε τερμα οι ερωτησεις .
Ισως εννοει τον δοκτωρα FreeEnergy που εχει το σαρακι του ερευνητη  "ψαρευε"
πληροφοριες και ξαφανιστηκε . Επισης μου διαμηνυθηκε απο τα πριν οτι το Alter Ego του , απανταει  εδω :

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100024139933006

----------


## nepomuk

Λογω καραντινας οποιος εχει ορεξη για μελετη και ερευνα ,ιδιαιτερα δε οι ακαδημαικοι του 
νημματος , ιδου : 
*"Hydrogen production by microwaves"*http://www.itaca.upv.es/hydrogen-production-by-microwaves/?fbclid=IwAR3buenyhhYg74TiYGvMNsBjHOi1Qn5wPtHpuCFQ  HAR47jce4X_JWv298OM

και εδω 
*
" Hydrogen production via microwave-induced water splitting at low temperature"*https://www.nature.com/articles/s41560-020-00720-6?fbclid=IwAR0VwiXT3e8tCWJ9IWg9Noa0bC-mkQOxgE_rUsoARI0pW9-0ZKXvapi_DS8

----------


## nick1974

> Λογω καραντινας οποιος εχει ορεξη για μελετη και ερευνα ,ιδιαιτερα δε οι ακαδημαικοι του 
> νημματος , ιδου : 
> *"Hydrogen production by microwaves"*http://www.itaca.upv.es/hydrogen-production-by-microwaves/?fbclid=IwAR3buenyhhYg74TiYGvMNsBjHOi1Qn5wPtHpuCFQ  HAR47jce4X_JWv298OM
> 
> και εδω 
> *
> " Hydrogen production via microwave-induced water splitting at low temperature"*https://www.nature.com/articles/s41560-020-00720-6?fbclid=IwAR0VwiXT3e8tCWJ9IWg9Noa0bC-mkQOxgE_rUsoARI0pW9-0ZKXvapi_DS8



Το φουρνο μικροκυματων τον ξέρουμε και οι μη ακαδημαϊκοί, το ότι για να βγάλει μια σταγόνα υδρογόνου θα χρειαστείς ενάμισι νεφρό σε ρευμα το καταλαβαίνεις όπως επισεις και ότι τα τσακνοτσουκαλα και οι παπαριες του γελοιου δεν έχουν καμία απολυτως σχέση με οτιδήποτε θα μπορουσε να είναι λειτουργικό? 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Οι 414.296 εμφανίσεις σε ένα θέμα που θα έπρεπε να κλείσει σε 2-3 σελίδες, με ανύπαρκτη επιστημονική υποδομή, δείχνουν ότι κατά βάθος όλοι την γουστάρουν και την πιστεύουν την τζάμπα ενέργεια.

Δεν γίνεται να πέφτουν τυχαία σε παρόμοια άρθρα  και να τα αναπαράγουν εδώ.
Τα cookies δεν κάνουν ποτέ λάθος, αντίθετα, βγάζουν στο φως και αναπαράγουν τις κρυφές επιθυμίες.

----------

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (20-01-21)

----------


## kioan

> Λογω καραντινας οποιος εχει ορεξη για μελετη και ερευνα ,ιδιαιτερα δε οι ακαδημαικοι του νημματος...




Μιας και το ζήτησες, καραντίνα 7 ημερών ώστε να μελετήσεις.

Οι επόμενες θα ακολουθούν γεωμετρική πρόοδο με λ=2.

----------


## nepomuk

genitriapz.jpg
Εχουμε νεωτερα απο τον καυτο χωρο της Ενεργειας .
Μετα την Βαρυτικη ηλεκτρογεννητρια απο πλευρας ΠΖ για μοναστηριακη χρηση , εχουμε την προλογηση στο ΙΕΕΤ 
της v2.0 που προοριζεται για μαζικη παραγωγη απο Ελληνικες Βιοτεχνιες και ανεξαρτητους μεμονωμενους 
κατασκευαστες. Συντομα θα δημοσιευθουν σε συνεχειες τα πληρη σχεδια ,ενω θα παρασχεθει εντελως δωρεαν 
καθε τεχνικη βοηθεια και η αποκαλυψη μικρολεπτομερειων , υπο τον ορο της εμπιστευτικοτητας.
Εν τοιαυτη περιπτωσει και για να κατανοησουμε και αξιολογησουμε το εγχειρημα , θα χρειαστει  η γνωση περι
τα ηλεκτρομηχανολογικα  των μελων του φορουμ.

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...32548831264968

----------


## nestoras

> genitriapz.jpg
> Εχουμε νεωτερα απο τον καυτο χωρο της Ενεργειας .
> Μετα την Βαρυτικη ηλεκτρογεννητρια απο πλευρας ΠΖ για μοναστηριακη χρηση , εχουμε την προλογηση στο ΙΕΕΤ 
> της v2.0 που προοριζεται για μαζικη παραγωγη απο Ελληνικες Βιοτεχνιες και ανεξαρτητους μεμονωμενους 
> κατασκευαστες. Συντομα θα δημοσιευθουν σε συνεχειες τα πληρη σχεδια ,ενω θα παρασχεθει εντελως δωρεαν 
> καθε τεχνικη βοηθεια και η αποκαλυψη μικρολεπτομερειων , υπο τον ορο της εμπιστευτικοτητας.
> Εν τοιαυτη περιπτωσει και για να κατανοησουμε και αξιολογησουμε το εγχειρημα , θα χρειαστει  η γνωση περι
> τα ηλεκτρομηχανολογικα  των μελων του φορουμ.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...32548831264968



Εχεις δει ποτε πώς δουλευουν τα δυναμο των ποδηλατων απο το 1980? Ναι, αυτα τα ασημι που τα πιεζαμε πανω στη ροδα...

----------

kioan (20-01-21)

----------


## pstratos

2021 και ξανα-ανακαλύψαμε το δυναμό! Άντε και στο altenator....

----------


## 744

Κάποιος έχει πολύ χιούμορ, ε?

Μας κάνει πλάκα, τώρα, ε?

Έτσι δεν είναι? Δεν μπορεί να τα λένε σοβαρά τώρα αυτά περί τριφασικής δήθεν "βαρυτικής" γεννήτριας, ε?

----------


## Gaou

> Εχεις δει ποτε πώς δουλευουν τα δυναμο των ποδηλατων απο το 1980? Ναι, αυτα τα ασημι που τα πιεζαμε πανω στη ροδα...



Σκεφτόμουνα τις προάλλες. Υπάρχουν αυτά κάπου να μπορείς να προμηθευτείς ; Δεύτερον παρήγαγαν εναλλασσόμενο ή συνεχές και σε τι τάσεις δούλευαν ;

----------


## nestoras

Παρηγαγαν 3φασικη ταση με μονιμο μαγνητη οπως ακριβως περιγραφει ο ΠΖ.

https://moto-bike.gr/index.php/catal...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0


Τα συγχρονα ειναι πολυφασικα και κανουν και ανορθωση. Αν παρεις ενα μπορει να χρειαστει να  του αφαιρεσεις τον ανορθωτη. Παντως "κοβουν" καμπισα watt απο τον ποδηλατη γι'αυτο ολοι το εχουν γυρισει σε led και μπαταριες.

----------

Gaou (20-01-21), 

kioan (20-01-21)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Επειδή το θέμα είναι δημοφιλέστατο, όπως έχει ήδη παρατηρήσει ένας συμφορουμίτης μας, επειδή η επιστήμη μοιάζει με το "Φάντασμα της Όπερας" που κανένας δεν θέλει να δει, όπως γράφει στο ομώνυμο βιβλίο του ο Δάσκαλος Στέφανος Τραχανάς, σας προτρέπω να μελετήσετε ένα καλογραμμένο άρθρο για το τι είναι επιστήμη και πως λειτουργεί η επιστημονική μέθοδος. Γιατί η ψευδοεπιστήμη, όπως και το ψέμα, έχουν κοντά ποδάρια...
http://www.foundalis.com/dep/sci/E1_gr.htm

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Σκεφτόμουνα τις προάλλες. Υπάρχουν αυτά κάπου να μπορείς να προμηθευτείς ; Δεύτερον παρήγαγαν εναλλασσόμενο ή συνεχές και σε τι τάσεις δούλευαν ;



Τα δυναμό των ποδηλάτων παρήγαγαν (παράγουν) A.C τάση με μεταβαλλόμενο - ανάλογα της ταχύτητας του ποδηλάτου-μέγεθος με μέγιστη τιμή 6 Volt, αυτή την τάση την οδηγούσαν με έναν αγωγό στο φως (φανάρι) και η επιστροφή του ρεύματος γινόταν (γίνεται)  μέσω του σκελετού, αποφεύγω να αναφέρω -για ευνόητους λόγους- από ποια χρονολογία και μετά κυκλοφορούσαν αλλά,σίγουρα πολύ προ του 1980.

----------

Gaou (20-01-21)

----------


## 744

Από το 1898 και μετά άρχισαν να αντικαθιστούν τις λάμπες ασετυλίνης με ηλεκτρικούς γλόμπους και δυναμό.

Βέβαια για τα 5-6 Watt δαπανούσε ο ποδηλάτης τα διπλά και παραπάνω (λόγω τριβών και χαμηλής απόδοσης τότε). Σήμερα υπάρχουν δυναμό με απόδοση 65% και μάλιστα με ρύθμιση της τάσης. Και 12V αντί των 6V και επίσης δυναμό που είναι στο άξονα της ρόδας (γλιτώνουμε τις απώλειες λόγω τριβής) και λέγονται hub dynamo.

Schmidt_hub_dynamo_disk_brake.jpg

----------

airgeorge (20-01-21), 

Gaou (20-01-21), 

george Mp (20-01-21), 

kioan (20-01-21), 

mikemtb (20-01-21), 

nestoras (20-01-21), 

tzitzikas (05-02-21), 

VaselPi (04-02-21)

----------


## mtzag

Τα ipm με μαγνητες NdFeB η SmCo εχουνε την καλυτερη αποδοση στην παραγωγη ρευματος
τα παλια δυναμο των ποδηλατων δεν ειχανε τετοιους μαγνητες νομιζω ειχανε AlNiCo.

Τι εγινε ο τσαρλατανος δεν μπορει να βγαλει ρευμα απο την αεικινητη συσκευη του και μας δινει σχεδια για γενητρια ?
Ο ζουγλας ακομα πληρωνει τη δεη για να εχει ρευμα ?

----------


## nepomuk

> Τα ipm με μαγνητες NdFeB η SmCo εχουνε την καλυτερη αποδοση στην παραγωγη ρευματος
> τα παλια δυναμο των ποδηλατων δεν ειχανε τετοιους μαγνητες νομιζω ειχανε AlNiCo.
> 
> Τι εγινε ο τσαρλατανος δεν μπορει να βγαλει ρευμα απο την αεικινητη συσκευη του και μας δινει σχεδια για γενητρια ?
> Ο ζουγλας ακομα πληρωνει τη δεη για να εχει ρευμα ?



Nd = νεοδυμιο , μαλλον αγνωστο αρχες 70'ς  ,οποτε το δευτερο σπαστο ποδηλατο μου εφερε συμβατικο δυναμο, το λαστιχο της ροδας
ειχε πατουρα για να ακουμπαει το ραουλο και στην ανηφορα γινοταν αισθητο το κουμπωμα του δυναμο .

Οσον αφορα τον μουστακια  τα εργα και τις ημερες του : Κατα πληροφοριες και εικασιες δεν κατεστη εφικτη μεχρι στιγμης η ταπεινωση του κοστους παραγωγης της "μαγικης" ουσιας
που επικαλειται απο τα 11 ευρω /κιλο στα 2 , ωστε να καταστει οικονομικως συμφερουσα η παλμολυση του νερου .
Ακομα και τωρα το 1 κιλο υδρογονο κατα ΠΖ κοστιζει πολυ περισσοτερο απ οσο με τις συμβατικες μεθοδους παραγωγης .Γι αυτο και ο Ζουγκλας αναγκαστικα 
παραμενει στον ΔΕΔΗΕ , ο Παπ καιει προπανιο στους αρτοκλιβανους του , αλλα και ο ιδιος ο μουστακιας ειναι συνδεδεμενος στο δημοσιο δικτυο .
Οπως και να το κανουμε καυσιμο ειναι το υδρογονο ας ειναι και το ευγενεστερο , δεν ειναι πολυτιμο μεταλλο .

Οσο για την Βαρυτικη γεννητρια , αν δεν ειναι ενας φτηνος αντιπερισπασμος για να παρουσιασει κατι , πιθανοτατα θα γινεται χρηση "εξωτικων" υλικων οπως γραφενιου 
αλλα και διαφορων νανουλικων ,αν ηθελε να καινοτομησει .
Σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα οπως ηδη προανήγγειλε θα δημοσιευσει σε συνεχειες εν ειδει σηριαλ τα αναλυτικα σχεδια  , ενω για για τις ουσιωδεις μικρολεπτομερειες που
εκει κρυβεται ως συνηθως ο διαολος , μονο με pm .
Κοντολογις αν δεν πιασεις γκομενα τη θυγατερα του η τεσπα να σε συμπαθησει , η βαρυτικη γεννητρια δεν θα σου βγει.

Edit : Νεοτερα - προσθηκη , υποσημειωση συνδεσμου στο Hellagen :
" Gravity Energy Storage Will Show Its Potential in 2021"
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/bat...ential-in-2021
Παραλειπομενα : Απο το 2018 υπαρχει στο φορουμ του ερευνητη στη Ζουγκλα αναφορα σε γεννητρια 6 φασεων 
"....Εμείς κατασκευάσαμε μια γεννήτρια μόνιμου μαγνήτη έξι φάσεων. Πράγμα που απομακρύνει την ανάγκη ρύθμισης και ελέγχου του μαγνητικού πεδίου...."

https://forum.zougla.gr/topic/607-%C.../?_fromLogin=1


Υπαρχει επισης  η πρωτολεια γεννητρια που εγκατασταθηκε σε Ιερα Μονη και χλευασθηκε εδω στο #4096,
ενω διαψευσθηκε κατηγορηματικα απο υπερσυντονιστη οτι επροκειτο για Μονη του Αγιου Ορους.
ydrogenitria.jpg

----------


## 744

Ωραία. Βρήκαμε νέο θέμα για να χιλιάσουμε το νήμα... Πόση σαχλαμάρα θα ακούσουμε ακόμα... βαρυτικές βλακείες... Έλεος!

Από την άλλη αισθάνομαι σαν τα γεροντάκια του Muppet Show αφού δεν ξεκολάω από τούδε!

----------


## nepomuk

Μετά τη σφοδρή κριτική που δέχθηκε κυρίως από τις τάξεις του "Ηλεκτρονικά" τλχ άλλαξε το "ταπεράκι" στη μόστρα. 

syskevi.jpg

"Αμέσως μετά την πάροδο της λαίλαπος του Covid-19 θα γίνει και η μεγάλη επίδειξη του *αντιδραστήρα ψυχρής καύσης μεγάλης ισχύος,* *όπως έχουμε υποσχεθεί,*
 που θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την έναρξη της πλήρους και ουσιαστικής απεξάρτησης της πατρίδας μας, αλλά και της ανθρωπότητας, από τον δυναστικό έλεγχο 
των εκμεταλλευτών της ενέργειας και των πολυεθνικών εταιριών τους."

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...39832473869937

----------


## 744

Και γιατί να περιμενουμε;

----------


## pliktras

Τον κύριο Ζωγράφο τον πρωτοείδα το 2015 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Σε ερωτήσεις ξεκάθαρα δεν απάντησε ποτε. Πρόσφατα είδα κάτι που έκανε και στο τέλος ως φοβερό και τρομερό φορτίο έβαζε λάμπες, ούτε καν ένα παλμογράφο να δούμε την κυματομορφή στα άκρα ενός σοβαρού φορτίου. Αν είναι χωράφι, ημίτονο, τραπέζιο κλπ. Τι είναι τέλος πάντων!!! Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια ο κόσμος τα χάφτει όλα αυτά δυστυχώς. Δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να διαβάσω όλα τα posts για να ενημερωθώ για την εξέλιξή του κυρίου, αλλά είμαι περίεργος που θα το πάει στο τέλος. Είδα κάποια στιγμή, στο τελευταίο βίντεο του, ότι στην αρχή λέει πρέπει να δώσουμε εκκίνηση με μια μπαταρία και μετά να την αφαιρέσουμε, ενώ αυτό δεν το θυμάμαι το 2015.Αυτό μου θύμησε το "έχω αμάξι αλλά πρέπει να με σπρώξουν πρώτα για να ξεκινήσω." :Smile:

----------


## mtzag

Αλλη μια περιπτωση παρομοια με του ΠΖ αλλα για τους σεισμους ειτανε ο seismic
Εδω μπορειτε να δειτε
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=94960
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80250
Ισχυριζετε οτι εχει βρει τη λυση να μην πεφτουνε τα κτηρια στους
 σεισμους οτι αυτος ειναι ο εξυπνος και οι μηχανικοι δε ξερουνε κτλπ...
Προφανως και αυτα που λεει για τα κτηρια δε στεκουνε
γιατι αν στεκανε θα τα χρησιμοποιουσανε ολοι.
Αλλα μηπως αυτο στεκει για βιδωσω στο χωμα μηχανημα 2t
με μεγαλες ροπες αδρανειας και να γλιτωσω το πολυ μπετο?

Πχ ενα τετοιο μηχανημα 
http://www.aaastone.com/machine/yxcm...for-marble.htm
http://rosavagroup.com/multi-blade-gangsaw-machine.html
θελει μπετα οσο μια πενταοροφη οικοδομη και το κοστος των μπετων ειναι σχετικα μεγαλο μηπως αυτα που λεει εχουνε χρηση σε τετοια εφαρμογη?

----------


## leosedf

> Και γιατί να περιμενουμε;



E περιμένουν μια δεκαετία σχεδόν τώρα για μερικους μήνες (ξανά) υπόσχεση θα τους πειράξει?

----------


## kioan

Και κάπως έτσι, από τη δωρεάν απεριόριστη και αστείρευτη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια από το νερό που έταζε ο μέγας σωτήρας της ανθρωπότητας, ενέργεια που θα τροφοδοτούσε κάθε ανάγκη νοικοκυριών/στούντιο/στρατευμάτων κλπ, φτάσαμε να είναι είδηση η λειτουργία φωτισμού ασφαλείας με τροφοδοσία από αυτοκίνητο  :Lol: 





(εξακολουθούνε να) γελάνε και οι πέτρες!

----------


## mtzag

Στο banggood ειδα κατι inverters τροποιποιημενου ημιτονου 12V-> 230V 4000kw για καπου 25ευρω.
Το οποιο φτανει πολυ παραπανω απο απλο φωτισμο..
Μπορει ο ΠΖ να φτιαξει αυτο το inverter με 20 ευρω ? η μηπως θα προτεινει απευθειας χρηση leds για φωτισμο στα 12V ?
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## nepomuk

Ίσως να υπαινίσσεται την περίσσεια ενέργειας Ηλεκτρικού αυτοκινήτου που κάθε μέρα αυγατίζουν.
Σενάριο : Πάνω που φορτίζει το ηλεκτρικό μας όχημα (ακόμα και δίκυκλο) κόβεται το ρεύμα του
δικτύου .Εκείνη τη στιγμή επεμβαίνει η διάταξη ΠΖ και στο τσακ - μπαμ αντιστρέφει την ροή από το όχημα προς
τον φωτισμό της κατοικίας μας και φυσικά το ανάποδο στην επαναφορά του δικτύου. Θα το ονόμαζα ως έναν έξυπνο 
μεταγωγό διακόπτη με blue tooth και App, που "κανείς" μέχρι τώρα δεν σκέφτηκε σύμφωνα και με την φρασεολογία ΠΖ .
Όλα αυτά βέβαια είναι εικασίες .

----------


## nestoras

> Ίσως να υπαινίσσεται την περίσσεια ενέργειας Ηλεκτρικού αυτοκινήτου που κάθε μέρα αυγατίζουν.
> Σενάριο : Πάνω που φορτίζει το ηλεκτρικό μας όχημα (ακόμα και δίκυκλο) κόβεται το ρεύμα του
> δικτύου .Εκείνη τη στιγμή επεμβαίνει η διάταξη ΠΖ και στο τσακ - μπαμ αντιστρέφει την ροή από το όχημα προς
> τον φωτισμό της κατοικίας μας και φυσικά το ανάποδο στην επαναφορά του δικτύου. Θα το ονόμαζα ως έναν έξυπνο 
> μεταγωγό διακόπτη με blue tooth και App, που "κανείς" μέχρι τώρα δεν σκέφτηκε σύμφωνα και με την φρασεολογία ΠΖ .
> Όλα αυτά βέβαια είναι εικασίες .



Λες και δεν προεβλεψε ο κατασκευαστης του αυτοκινητου αυτο το πράγμα ακριβως να μη μπορει να συμβεί για να μη σκοτωθεί κόσμος....
Πώς νομίζεις ότι είναι το κύκλωμα φόρτισης ενός ηλεκτρικού αυτοκινήτου? Το βάζουμε στην πρίζα και φορτίζει και μόλις βγάλουμε την πρίζα ξαναπαίρνουμε πίσω από το φις 3φασικο εναλλασσομενο??

----------


## 744

Η φορτίζει ΤΖΑΜΠΑ το αυτοκίνητο, ε??

Η μπουρδολογία τέλος δεν έχει...

----------


## nepomuk

> Λες και δεν προεβλεψε ο κατασκευαστης του αυτοκινητου αυτο το πράγμα ακριβως να μη μπορει να συμβεί για να μη σκοτωθεί κόσμος....
> Πώς νομίζεις ότι είναι το κύκλωμα φόρτισης ενός ηλεκτρικού αυτοκινήτου? Το βάζουμε στην πρίζα και φορτίζει και μόλις βγάλουμε την πρίζα ξαναπαίρνουμε πίσω από το φις 3φασικο εναλλασσομενο??




Δεν εχω ιδεα , πεταξε ο ΠΖ ενα κουλο και αμολησα και γω αλλο ενα . Εικασιες .
Αν θυμαμαι καλα καπου πηρε το ματι μου ,οτι στο μελλον τα ηλεκτρικα οχηματα οταν δηλ κυριαρχήσουν 
θα μπορουν αναλογα και με τις αναγκες του δικτυου να επιστρεφουν ενεργεια για να εξισορροπεί το σύστημα .
Ολα αυτα φυσικα απεχουν *παρασάγγας απο τις μεχρι τωρα διαφαινομενες τεχνολογικες δυνατοτητες της ομαδας ΠΖ.*

----------


## nestoras

Μεχρι στιγμης τα μεγαλα κεφαλια της επιστημονικης ομαδας του ΠΖ πασχιζουν για το πως θα περιστρεψουν ενα δυναμο ποδηλατου. Σε μερικες δεκαετιες ισως μπορεσουν να φτιαξουν 3φασικο ανορθωτη με ελεγχομενα διακοπτικα στοιχεια κι οχι με απλες διοδους οπως το 1960.

----------


## leosedf

https://www.ellinikahoaxes.gr/2021/0...asi-agogi-eef/

----------

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (02-02-21), 

TSAKALI (03-02-21), 

VaselPi (04-02-21)

----------


## 744

Με τρελαίνει ότι ο Στρατός εξέτασε την συσκευή που δεν ξέρει τι ... σκόνη χρησιμοποιεί αλλά όμως ... λειτουργεί όπως πρέπει και για τον σκοπό που κατασκευάστηκε!

Επίσης 24ωρη φύλαξη στον Π.Ζ.

Είμαστε σοβαρή χώρα? Πείτε μου ότι είναι πλάκα, όνειρο. Φάρσα ρε παιδιά... Σας παρακαλώ,  πριν πάρω χάπια....

----------


## nepomuk

> Επίσης 24ωρη φύλαξη στον Π.Ζ.
> 
> Είμαστε σοβαρή χώρα?




Επι των ημερων του ψεκασμενου ;
Τωρα φαινεται οτι σοβαρευτηκαμε, αλλά όχι και όλο το ανάθεμα στον μουστάκια .
Αν δεν ειχε πλάτες βλεπε και ΕΕΦ , τι θα μπορουσε μονος του να κανει ;
Τα'χουνε πει εδω : τον γυρολόγο φιδέμπορα.

----------


## nepomuk

*Επιστημονική επιτροπή του υπ. Εθνικής Άμυνας απεφάνθη για την εφεύρεση Ζωγράφου*					Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Πέμπτη, 4 Φεβρουαρίου 2021, 16:43

Το zougla.gr φέρνει στο φως της δημοσιότητας ένα σημαντικό ντοκουμέντο που πιστοποιεί -με τον πλέον επίσημο τρόπο- την ορθότητα των ισχυρισμών του *Πέτρου Ζωγράφου* για τη λειτουργία και -κυρίως- την αποτελεσματικότητα της μεγάλης του εφεύρεσης, που έχετε γνωρίσει μέσω του zougla.gr, σε σειρά σχετικών ρεπορτάζ και εκπομπών με τον Μάκη Τριανταφυλλόπουλο.
Πρόκειται για το επίσημο έγγραφο από το *Κέντρο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας Στρατού*, τον οργανισμό δηλαδή του υπουργείου Εθνικής Άμυνας, μέλη του οποίου εξέτασαν εξονυχιστικά και ενδελεχώς τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή και απεφάνθησαν για τη λειτουργία της.
Το πόρισμα το οποίο υπογράφεται από έξι ειδικούς επιστήμονες-μέλη της αρμόδιας επιτροπής και τον πρόεδρο, καταλήγει στο παρακάτω συμπέρασμα:

https://www.zougla.gr/topstory/artic...a-tin-efevresi

----------


## 744

Δηλαδή το έγγραφο είναι γνήσιο αλλά ενώ ήταν το κρισιμότερο στοιχείο για την δίκη των ελληνικών χόαξις, το δικαστήριο το αγνόησε.

Επίσης το έγργαφο έχει υπογραφές αλλά δεν τις αφήνουν να φανούν, ποιοι είναι αυτοί που υπογράφουν... ΟΚ.

Η συσκευή χρησιμοποιεί μια μυστήρια σκόνη που δεν την ανάλυσε η επιτροπή του Κέντρου Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας του Στρατού και δεν φαίνεται να την ενδιαφέρει στην κατά τα άλλα εμπεριστατωμένη έρευνα και το πολύ αναλυτικό πόρισμα που συνέταξε...

Ρε άντε από εδώ ...

----------


## nestoras

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό:

https://www.ellinikahoaxes.gr/2021/0...asi-agogi-eef/

Το ότι ξεπουλήθηκαν κάποια άτομα δε σημαίνει ότι ισχύουν οι αρλούμπες του ΠΖ.
Επίσης, το έγγραφο που φαίνεται στην ιστοσελίδα της ζούγκλας έχει απειροελάχιστες πιθανότητες να είναι επίσημο στρατιωτικό έγγραφο.

Γεώργιε, για να το επαναλάβουμε μιας κι έχουμε καιρό: ΔΕΝ υπαρχει ούτε μία περίπτωση στο τρισεκατομμύριο μια συσκευή να παράγει ενέργεια με τον τρόπο που περιγράφει ο ΠΖ.

Δε σου κινεί την περιέργεια σαν άτομο ότι εκεί που από τη μια μιλάει για gigahertz, cavity, ταλαντωτές, χημικά στοιχεία κτλ από την άλλη ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΙΔΕΑ για το πως λειτουργει ενα γ@μημ@νο δυναμο ποδηλάτου του 1960?

Σοβαρά τώρα, πόσο πρόβατα μπορεί αν είναι όσοι τον πιστευουν?

----------


## 744

Είπα να μην το χοντρύνω με το έγγραφο αλλά ναι, δεν φαίνεται σοβαρό έγγραφο στρατού. Αν το δικαστήριο το δέχτηκε ή όχι προσωπικά δεν το ξέρω, αλλά δεν θα με εξέπληττε αν ο αντίπαλος δικηγόρος, που απολαμβάνει της εμπιστοσύνης του δικαστικού συστήματος, το παρουσίαζε ενώπιον του δικαστηρίου ως γνήσιο και έτσι να γινόταν δεκτό χωρίς περαιτέρω διαδικασίες. 

Η εμπειρία που έχω από τις δικαστικές αίθουσες, για υποθέσεις αυτού του επιπέδου αστικών διαφορών, με πειθει για αυτό. Ότι δηλώσεις είσαι! Απίστευτο αλλά αληθινό.

Η μεγαλύτερη ξεφτίλα όμως είναι από την πλευρά της ΕΕΦ, που χωρίς να κάνει φύλλο και φτερό την "πατέντα" με τις αυτοκόλλητες ταινίες αλουμινίου και τις άλλες σαχλαμάρες με τα σωληνάκια και τα βαζάκια, δέχεται ότι λέει ο μέγας εφευρέτης...

Και τέλος πάντων αν όλα είναι γεγονότα αληθινά και εμείς οι κακοί και εμπαθείς επικριτές, γιατί μετά από τόσα χρόνια δεν κυκλοφορεί η ρημάδα η συσκευή να τα κονομήσει και ο ΠΖ (να πάρει και ένα πολύμετρο της προκοπής!) και να γλιτώσει ο τόπος από τους δυνάστες του?  Εεεε?

----------


## Ακρίτας

"...Το παραπάνω έγγραφο αξιολόγησης της συσκευής είναι στην κατοχή μας. Αν  και δεν φέρει κάποια σήμανση εμπιστευτικότητας, ωστόσο, με νεότερο  έγγραφο του ΚΕΤΕΣ, αναφέρεται ως *στρατιωτικό μυστικό που ανάγεται στην ασφάλεια του κράτους. "


*Όλα τα στρατιωτικά έγγραφα έχουν σήμανση της διαβάθμισής τους, από "ΑΔΙΑΒΑΘΜΗΤΟ" έως "ΑΚΡΩΣ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΥ" (έχει και παρακάτω αλλά είναι ειδικές περιπτώσεις). Τα περί "στρατιωτικού μυστικού" είναι μπαρουφολογίες και δείχνουν ότι το υποτιθέμενο έγγραφο είναι πλαστό.

----------


## manolena

Ποιό είναι το επίσημο έγγραφο; Αυτό που δείχνει στην ανάρτηση ο ζούγκλας; Μας δουλεύεις; 

Κατ'αρχήν το δικαστήριο που "παραδέχτηκε τη γνησιότητα"αυτής της μπούρδας, ήταν αστικό. Υπάρχει πλημμελής έρευνα για την προέλευση αυτού του χασαπόχαρτου γιατί αν προέρχεται απο μια στρατιωτική αρχή ή υπηρεσία, ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ σαν τέτοιο έγγραφο να έχει ταυτότητα, βάσει του Κανονισμού Στρατιωτικής Αλληλογραφίας, που καθορίζει πλήρως την εκφορά του γραπτού "στρατιωτικού" λόγου. Πράγμα που δεν υπάρχει. Δικαίως απ'την άλλη το δικαστήριο δεν το έλαβε υπ'όψιν του για να προστατευτεί το ίδιο, μιας και στη σύνθεσή του δεν υπήρχε στρατιωτικός νομικός σύμβουλος, ως όφειλε να υπάρχει. 

Αφ' ετέρου, μια κόλα Α4 με μια στάμπα θυρεού κάποιας μονάδας και ένα γελοιωδώς και χωρίς καμία παραγραφοποίηση ή εμφανή ύπαρξη της ταυτότητάς του συμφώνως με αριθμό φακέλου, αριθμό σχεδίου, χρονική στάμπα έκδοσης και εκδούσα αρχή δεν το καθιστά γνήσιο έγγραφο απο στρατιωτική αρχή. Επίσης, αν όπως καταλήγει συμπερασματικά αυτή η βλακεία το "έγγραφο", χαρακτηρίζεται ως "στρατιωτικό μυστικό που ανάγεται στην ασφάλεια του κράτους", θα έπρεπε να έχει, πάλι σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Στρατιωτικής Αλληλογραφίας, χαρακτηρισμό ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ πάνω αριστερά στην κεφαλίδα και κάτω δεξιά στο υποσέλιδο μαζί με αρίθμιση αντιτύπου. 

Δεν ξέρω τι προβοκάτσια είναι αυτή που κάνεις, καταντάει εντελώς γελοίο το θέμα με τον σκιτζή.

----------


## manolena

> "...Το παραπάνω έγγραφο αξιολόγησης της συσκευής είναι στην κατοχή μας. Αν  και δεν φέρει κάποια σήμανση εμπιστευτικότητας, ωστόσο, με νεότερο  έγγραφο του ΚΕΤΕΣ, αναφέρεται ως *στρατιωτικό μυστικό που ανάγεται στην ασφάλεια του κράτους. "
> 
> 
> *Όλα τα στρατιωτικά έγγραφα έχουν σήμανση της διαβάθμισής τους, από "ΑΔΙΑΒΑΘΜΗΤΟ" έως "ΑΚΡΩΣ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΥ" (έχει και παρακάτω αλλά είναι ειδικές περιπτώσεις). Τα περί "στρατιωτικού μυστικού" είναι μπαρουφολογίες και δείχνουν ότι το υποτιθέμενο έγγραφο είναι πλαστό.



Μαζί τα γράφαμε αγαπητέ Γιώργο. Αυτοί νομίζουν πως ζούν σε έναν κόσμο που δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος γύρω τους, πρέπει όλοι ανεξεραίτως να ασχολούνται με τις γελοιότητές τους. Κανονικά πρέπει να φάει κυνήγι ο απο πάνω για δημοσίευση εγγράφων αντιποίησης αρχής.

----------


## nepomuk

Εχω αρκετες παρατηρησεις , παρακαλω την υπομονη σας .
1. ο χρονος εκδοσης του ΜΑΚΡΟΣΚΟΠΙΚΟΥ "πορισματος ": Δηλ Λιγο πριν εγκαταλειψει το πενταγωνο ο ψεκασμενος .
"Το "πόρισμα" εξεδόθη  14/01/2019 .Ευάγγελος Αποστολάκης:  Στις 13 Ιανουαρίου 2019 ανακοινώθηκε από τον πρωθυπουργό Αλέξη Τσίπρα 
ότι θα αναλάβει τη θέση του υπουργού Έθνικής Άμυνας, αντικαθιστώντας τον Πάνο Καμμένο... 
Ειμαι ΚΑΧΥΠΟΠΤΟΣ , εργολαβια μυριζει .
2. Το γραφει πανω - πανω  "Μακροσκοπικός" ο 'ελεγχος  , δηλ σε απλα ελληνικα  , στα ορθια ριξανε μια ματια στο μαραφετι και στο τσακ - μπαμ απεφανθησαν
χωρις οργανα και μετρησεις κτλπ κτλπ , οτι λειτουργει με κραμμα  μεταλλικης σκονης ...  νανουλικο ... κτλπ
ερωτημα : αυτο το υλικο ποσο κοστιζει το κιλό  ; και ποσο υδρογόνο παραγει/κιλό ;  Μηπως ειναι παντελως ΑΝΤΙοικονομικη η λειτουργια ; 
Προς Θεου δεν δεχομαι οτι λειτουργει η συσκευη , υποθεση εργασιας  θετω . 
3. Για ποια συσκευη μιλαμε ; Την διαφανη ; Την "Ντουλάπα" που ειχε δειξει στα κρυφα ο μακης ; αυτη που ειχε πρωτοπαιξει στη ζουγκλα ; 
αυτη που ειδαμε στην επισκεψη του γερμανου βιομηχανου και μετα μην τον ξαναειδατε τον παναη ; 
4. Για τα  δικολαβίστικα  του συνέταιρου του και Δοκτωρα  Σπηλιοπουλο τι να πω ; Πηγε για μαλλι και βγηκε κουρεμενος.
Αποδειχθηκε αλλη μια φορα οτι οι δικαστες δεν τρωνε κουτοχορτο .

Αν ειναι καθαρος ο μουστακιας  ας  ερθει εδω στο συναφι του  στα "Ηλεκτρονικά" να καθαρισει το ονομα του , παντελονια φοραμε , πως
ανεχεται να τον λενε  εδω  φιδεμπορα , απατεωνα και τσαρλατανο και να χαχανιζει αδιαφορα και να τρεχει στα δικαστηρια με αγωγες μπας 
και δαγκωσει κανεναν και μαζεψει κανενα ψιλο ; Ας τα ξεκαθαρισει και με  μενα που τον λεω  Μεγα Αλχημιστη και οπου με βρει με διαγραφει και 
μπλοκαρει ,η τεσπα δεν μπαινει σε μη στημενο διαλογο προς το παρον  τλχ .
Ειναι εντελως  αδικο ομως να  ριχνεται ολο το αναθεμα στον  μουστακια  , ειναι ηλιου φαεινοτερο ποσες πλατες  εχει και ποσοι τον στηριζουν ακομα
και μεσα στις ΕΔ .Εντυπωση που εκανε αυτος ο :
"*Δημήτρης Γεωργίου*, Χημικός Μηχανικός, Δρας Μηχανικός Περιβάλλοντος, ο οποίος είναι πρώην προϊστάμενος Ποιοτικού Ελέγχου στο Κέντρο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας Στρατού και συμμετείχε στη σχετική επιτροπή που αξιολόγησε το 2019 την εφεύρεση.Ο Δρ. Γεωργίου επιβεβαίωσε την έρευνα της υπηρεσίας του που κατέληξε στο σχετικό πόρισμα, ενώ, όπως σχολιάζει, αυτό ήταν «το πιο σημαντικό έργο που έχει κάνει στο Κέντρο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας Στρατού», δηλώνοντας επίσης εντυπωσιασμένος από τις προοπτικές που διανοίγονται με την αξιοποίηση της συγκεκριμένης εφεύρεσης..."

Θετω παλι το ερωτημα , μηπως ο μουστακιας  ειναι ο "ΜΠΡΟΣΤΙΝΟΣ " - αυτοφωράκιας  ολων αυτων των αετονυχηδων - επιτηδειων ;
Ειναι ικανος ο ΠΖ να καταστρωσει αφ εαυτοις απατη Ολκης ; Δεν νομιζω .

----------


## manolena

> Εχω αρκετες παρατηρησεις , παρακαλω την υπομονη σας .
> 1. ο χρονος εκδοσης του ΜΑΚΡΟΣΚΟΠΙΚΟΥ "πορισματος ": Δηλ Λιγο πριν εγκαταλειψει το πενταγωνο ο ψεκασμενος .
> "Το "πόρισμα" εξεδόθη  14/01/2019 .Ευάγγελος Αποστολάκης:  Στις 13 Ιανουαρίου 2019 ανακοινώθηκε από τον πρωθυπουργό Αλέξη Τσίπρα 
> ότι θα αναλάβει τη θέση του υπουργού Έθνικής Άμυνας, αντικαθιστώντας τον Πάνο Καμμένο... 
> Ειμαι ΚΑΧΥΠΟΠΤΟΣ , εργολαβια μυριζει .
> 2. Το γραφει πανω - πανω  "Μακροσκοπικός" ο 'ελεγχος  , δηλ σε απλα ελληνικα  , στα ορθια ριξανε μια ματια στο μαραφετι και στο τσακ - μπαμ απεφανθησαν
> χωρις οργανα και μετρησεις κτλπ κτλπ , οτι λειτουργει με κραμμα  μεταλλικης σκονης ...  νανουλικο ... κτλπ
> ερωτημα : αυτο το υλικο ποσο κοστιζει το κιλό  ; και ποσο υδρογόνο παραγει/κιλό ;  Μηπως ειναι παντελως ΑΝΤΙοικονομικη η λειτουργια ; 
> Προς Θεου δεν δεχομαι οτι λειτουργει η συσκευη , υποθεση εργασιας  θετω . 
> ...



Εσύ, θα δώσεις επιτέλους μιαν ξεκάθαρη απάντηση *για το τι ακριβώς κάνεις ασχολούμενος με αυτό το γελοίο θέμα;* Δεν σου αρκούν όλα όσα σεντόνια έχουν γραφτεί εδώ καταρρίπτοντας όλες τις γελοιότητες ενός ραμολί ξεμωραμένου αλμπάνη; Αν αυτό που κάνεις κάθε φορά δεν είναι προβοκάτσια, τι στο δαίμονα είναι;

----------


## 744

και βέβαια, ενώ είναι απόρρητο το έγγραφο:

1. το βγάζει ο ζούγκλας στον "αέρα" σε δημόσια θέα

2. θολώνει τις υπογραφές γιατί είναι δήθεν απόρρητο!

3. αλλά του ενός την θολωμένη υπογραφή μετά, για να το κάνουμε έγκυρο το πράγμα, τον ονοματίζουμε και με την ιδιότητά του (*Δημήτρης Γεωργίου, Χημικός Μηχανικός, Δρας Μηχανικός Περιβάλλοντος).*..

Ρε admin, δεν το διαγράφεις το όλο νήμα γιατί τράβηξε πολύ αυτή η κωμωδία?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ...
> "*Δημήτρης Γεωργίου*, Χημικός Μηχανικός, Δρας Μηχανικός Περιβάλλοντος, ο οποίος είναι πρώην προϊστάμενος Ποιοτικού Ελέγχου στο Κέντρο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας Στρατού και συμμετείχε στη σχετική επιτροπή που αξιολόγησε το 2019 την εφεύρεση.Ο Δρ. Γεωργίου επιβεβαίωσε την έρευνα της υπηρεσίας του που κατέληξε στο σχετικό πόρισμα, ενώ, όπως σχολιάζει, αυτό ήταν «το πιο σημαντικό έργο που έχει κάνει στο Κέντρο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας Στρατού», δηλώνοντας επίσης εντυπωσιασμένος από τις προοπτικές που διανοίγονται με την αξιοποίηση της συγκεκριμένης εφεύρεσης..."
> 
> ...




"Δημήτρης Γεωργίου", όπως λέμε..."John Smith"

Από ολόκληρο το κατεβατό σου απομόνωσα αυτό γιατί έχει πλάκα. Αν θυμάσαι ήμουν ο πρώτος σε αυτό το νήμα που σε αποκάλεσα "πεμπτοφαλαγγίτη" και προφανώς δεν έχω πέσει έξω. Παρ' όλα αυτά εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσες να είσαι ένα χρήσιμο μέλος στο φόρουμ.

Για να τελειώνουμε με το *κωλόχαρτο*, είναι πλαστό γιατί πολύ απλά *παραβιάζει ολόκληρο τον Κανονισμό Στρατιωτικής Αλληλογραφίας*, κάτι που οι στρατιωτικοί αποφεύγουν όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι.

----------


## nepomuk

> "Δημήτρης Γεωργίου", όπως λέμε..."John Smith"
> 
> Από ολόκληρο το κατεβατό σου απομόνωσα αυτό γιατί έχει πλάκα. Αν θυμάσαι ήμουν ο πρώτος σε αυτό το νήμα που σε αποκάλεσα "πεμπτοφαλαγγίτη" και προφανώς δεν έχω πέσει έξω. Παρ' όλα αυτά εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσες να είσαι ένα χρήσιμο μέλος στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Για να τελειώνουμε με το *κωλόχαρτο*, είναι πλαστό γιατί πολύ απλά *παραβιάζει ολόκληρο τον Κανονισμό Στρατιωτικής Αλληλογραφίας*, κάτι που οι στρατιωτικοί αποφεύγουν όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι.



Δεν ειναι χρησιμο να ξεμπροστιαζονται οι αγυρτες ?
Το κωλοχαρτο δεν ειναι δικο μου , ουτε τιποτα αλλο πλην παρατηρησεων και σχολιων .
Προχτες το αφεντικο ποσταρισε συνδεσμο με τα Δικαστικα νεα απο τα Hoaxes, ακολουθησε μεγαλο σουσουρο κτλπ και νασου 
ο ζουγκλας σημερα στη  ρελανς να προσπαθει να δικαιολογησει τα αδικαιολογητα .
Εφ'οσον το νημμα διατηρειται  εχει ακροατικοτητα εστω και για καλαμπουρι , δεν θα πρεπει να ενημερωνεται με τις εξελιξεις ;
Προς τι ο αφορισμος 5φαλαγγιτης ; Που κολαει εφ' όσον εδω ειναι ολα φανερά.
Επι της ουσιας του  κωλοχαρτου : Ας ειναι πραγματικο με γνησιες υπογραφες και τα ρεστα . Τι αναγραφει το διαβασες ; 
Μακροσκοπικα ..  μεταξυ τυρου και αχλαδιου ενω ο ψεκασμενος αποχωρουσε , ριξανε μια ματια στο μαραφετι ΠΖ και ... δουλευε ...
Τρεχα γυρευε δηλ  , οπως ακριβως και η γνωματευση της ΕΕΦ ,  μνημειο ασαφειας  ..αν  ποτε ξεπερασει τα προβληματα , ισως εχει ελπιδες
καποια μερα να  συνεισφερει στο ενεργειακο ..  
Το κωλοχαρτο  το επικαλειται και το δημοσιευει  συστημικο , καθολα επαγγελματικο μμε  , στελεχωμενο με επαγγελματιες δημοσιογραφους κτλπ .
Το εκλαμβανω ως αληθες , αλλα  επιστημονικα , τεχνικα και πρακτικα  δεν  λεει απολυτως τιποτα  , απορω  πως  τσιμπάς και ψαχνεις για πλαστογραφιες .
Παιχθηκαν πολλα με τον  χοντρο και εχει ακομα ουρες η υποθεση . Ακομα δεν πηρες πρεφα ;

----------


## 744

Γιατί πολύ απλά, δεν γράφονται έτσι τα έγγραφα. Αυτό γράφηκε από άσχετο...

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Δεν ειναι χρησιμο να ξεμπροστιαζονται οι αγυρτες ?........ Ακομα δεν πηρες πρεφα ;



Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά τα κείμενά σου αποπνέουν μιαν αύρα....πολυεπίπεδου μάρκετινκ, ένα πράγμα....

Τέλος πάντων, επειδή εσύ θα συνεχίσεις το βιολί σου, αφού αυτή ακριβώς είναι η αποστολή σου, θα το ξαναγράψω για όλους τους υπόλοιπους που μας διαβάζουν και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να γνωρίζουν πράγματα από τα ενδότερα της "υπηρεσίας": 
*Το κωλόχαρτο είναι πλαστό γιατί παραβιάζει την στρατιωτική τυποποίηση που τηρείται απαρέγκλιτα σε οποιουδήποτε επιπέδου και σπουδαιότητας στρατιωτικό έγγραφο. Με λίγα λόγια το χαρτί αυτό δεν έχει βγει από στρατιωτική υπηρεσία και είναι ακόμα ένα προϊόν απάτης.*

----------

Gaou (05-02-21), 

george Mp (07-02-21)

----------


## nick1974

> ριξανε μια ματια στο μαραφετι ΠΖ και ... δουλευε ...
> Τρεχα γυρευε δηλ , οπως ακριβως και η γνωματευση της ΕΕΦ , μνημειο ασαφειας ..αν ποτε ξεπερασει τα προβληματα
> .................
>  καθολα επαγγελματικο μμε , στελεχωμενο με επαγγελματιες δημοσιογραφους




παπαρια δουλευε αλλα τεσπα... Η ΕΕΦ απο μενα εχει αφαιση αμαρτιων εχοντας δει τι ρολο παιζουν οι κρατικοδιαιτοι "επιστημονες", τα Hellenic Hoaxes και τα "επαγγελματικα μμε" με τους επαγγελματιες δημοσιοκαφρους, υπαρχει τετοια σαπιλα και γελοιοτητα που μακαρι το χειροτερο που μπορουσε να συμβει στην προσκολλημενη στο κρατος "επιστημονικη κοινοτητα" να ηταν το να τρωγε ο φιδεμπορας κανα 30ρι εκατομμυρια, αλλα δεν παυει να ανηκει στην κατηγορια ανθρωπων που προσπαθουν να εκμεταλευτουν ξεδιατροπα τη διαφθορα και την ασχετοσυνη που επικρατει. Με τετοια προσοντα δε θα μου εμοιαζε παραξενο να τον βλεπαμε και στη βουλη...

----------


## manolena

> Επι της ουσιας του  κωλοχαρτου : Ας ειναι πραγματικο με γνησιες υπογραφες και τα ρεστα . Τι αναγραφει το διαβασες ; 
> Μακροσκοπικα ..  μεταξυ τυρου και αχλαδιου ενω ο ψεκασμενος αποχωρουσε , ριξανε μια ματια στο μαραφετι ΠΖ και ... δουλευε ...
> Τρεχα γυρευε δηλ  , οπως ακριβως και η γνωματευση της ΕΕΦ ,  μνημειο ασαφειας  ..*αν  ποτε ξεπερασει τα προβληματα , ισως εχει ελπιδες
> καποια μερα να  συνεισφερει στο ενεργειακο ..*



Όχι απλά αμφιβάλλω, είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος για αυτό, πως το γνωστικό επιστημονικό σου επίπεδο είναι τόσο πάτος που αυτά που λέει ο εν λόγω αγύρτης λαοπλάνος σου έχουν γίνει βίωμα και τόσο πιστευτά, που αναμένεις ως την δεύτερη έλευση του Χριστού αυτά τα τενεκεδόκουτα που σου μοστράρει. Αλήθεια είναι πως το να παραμένει τόσον καιρό αυτό το νήμα ενεργό, γίνεται μόνο και μόνο για να προσφέρει άφθονο γέλιο στις εποχές που ζούμε. Η απορία εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται όμως και βέβαια δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να την απαντήσεις: τι προσπαθείς να κάνεις με όλα όσα γράφεις εδώ μέσα, γιατί δεν υπάρχει καμία πια προκάλυψη στην προβοκάτσια και τις πλάτες που κάνεις σε αυτόν τον σκιτζή... Και στην τελική, αν κάποιος ήθελε πραγματικά απο περιέργεια και μόνο να μάθει για τις εξελίξεις, γιατί να περιμένει εσένα να του το παρουσιάσεις με αυτά τα γελοία επιχειρήματα και να μην πάει να τα διαβάσει μόνος του κρατώντας την κοιλιά του απ'τα γέλια στις κωλοφυλλάδες που τα ανεβάζει...

Έχει καταντήσει αηδία όλο αυτό.

----------

airgeorge (05-02-21), 

Gaou (05-02-21)

----------


## Gaou

> Έχει καταντήσει αηδία όλο αυτό.



έλα μου ντε . και γενικά ειναι τρομερο αυτο οπου τα τελευταία χρονια ολοι θέλουν κατι να προσφέρουν ανιδιοτελώς σαν τον συγκεκριμένο αρθογράφο που μονιμως γραφει και ανακαλει ειδήσεις του μουστάκια . νταξει σε επιπεδο φιλοσοφικό δεν ξέρω τι θα μπορούσε καποιος να πει αλλα νομίζω ότι ο νεπο... πρεπει να σταματησει να γραφει σε αυτο το νήμα.

----------


## kioan

Ήταν δέσμευση και γίνεται πράξη.

----------


## rama

Από το σημερινό φύλλο των Νέων

----------


## mtzag

> Εσύ, θα δώσεις επιτέλους μιαν ξεκάθαρη απάντηση *για το τι ακριβώς κάνεις ασχολούμενος με αυτό το γελοίο θέμα;* Δεν σου αρκούν όλα όσα σεντόνια έχουν γραφτεί εδώ καταρρίπτοντας όλες τις γελοιότητες ενός ραμολί ξεμωραμένου αλμπάνη; Αν αυτό που κάνεις κάθε φορά δεν είναι προβοκάτσια, τι στο δαίμονα είναι;



Ειναι τρολ(στα ελληνικα καλικαντζαρος)
Δες εδω να καταλαβεις πως ενεργει
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A4...4%CF%85%CE%BF)

----------


## 744

Και εννοείται πως ποτέ δεν θα ξεκαθαρίσει τη θέση του, τις απόψεις του και για ποίο λόγο συνεχίζει την "ενημέρωση".

Βέβαια και να ήθελε τώρα να το κάνει είναι πια πολύ αργά...

----------


## tzitzikas

ρίχτε του ένα μόνιμο ban να τελειώνουμε πια με τις σαχλαμάρες του...

----------


## kioan

> ρίχτε του ένα μόνιμο ban να τελειώνουμε πια με τις σαχλαμάρες του...



Ε, είπαμε, όχι και μόνιμο! *Pacta sunt servanda*

----------


## 744

Μην πάθουμε και καμιά στέρηση, ε?  :Smile:

----------


## nick1974

> Ε, είπαμε, όχι και μόνιμο! *Pacta sunt servanda*



εφτασε κανεις lvl 30?  :hahahha:

----------


## lepouras

> εφτασε κανεις lvl 30?



το τέρας του Λοχ Νες. εμφανίστηκε .... κάποια στιγμή να δει αν έληξε το μπαν και ....ξανά εξαφανίστηκε...

----------


## nepomuk

> *Pacta sunt servanda *



Errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum !


Ιερός ναός της Αγίας Αναστασίας της Πατρικίας :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-iYi31c1Dk

----------

kentar (14-03-21)

----------


## 744

Άλλο ένα UPS σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί...

Τρομερό να δουλέψει .. τηγάνι για 5 λεπτά!

Αρχίσαμε πάλι τα ίδια. Καλά ησυχάσαμε λίγο καιρό!

----------

mikemtb (14-03-21)

----------


## kioan

> Errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum !




Υπάρχει και ελληνικό απόφθεγμα που ταιριάζει ακόμα περισσότερο στην περίσταση: 
_"Ο έξυπνος παραδέχεται το λάθος του. Ο πονηρός δικαιολογείται. Ο ηλίθιος επιμένει."_







> Ιερός ναός της Αγίας Αναστασίας της Πατρικίας :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-iYi31c1Dk



Ακολουθώντας το πλέον προβλέψιμο μονοπάτι για την προώθηση μιας "εφεύρεσης" που ποτέ δεν λειτούργησε και δεν είχε καμία ελπίδα να σταθεί απέναντι στην επιστημονική κριτική, ο "εφευρέτης" και το κοπάδι του κάνουν το αμέσως επόμενο βήμα.
Η αρχή ήταν όταν σταμάτησαν να εστιάζουν στα επιστημονικά δεδομένα (δεν κατάφεραν να τα διαστρεβλώσουν με την επιτυχία που θα ήθελαν) και άρχισαν να σηκώνουν το πατριωτικό λάβαρο με βασικό επιχείρημα "είμαστε Έλληνες πατριώτες και όσοι πολεμούν την εφεύρεση είναι ανθέλληνες, εχθροί της χώρας".
Το αμέσως επόμενο λογικό βήμα ήταν το άνοιγμα προς την Εκκλησία το οποίο συνοψίζεται στο "είμαστε Έλληνες Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι και πατριώτες και όσοι μας πολεμούν είναι εχθροί της Χριστιανοσύνης και του Έθνους".

Γιατί ποιος άλλος είναι πιο αρμόδιος να κρίνει μια επιστημονική "εφεύρεση" αν όχι ο κλήρος και η ιεραρχία. Άλλωστε (στη συντριπτική της πλειοψηφία εκτός λαμπρών εξαιρέσεων) η Εκκλησία όπως και ο ΠΖ βλέπουν ως κοινό εχθρό την Επιστήμη.
Εμπρός προς τα πίσω, για ένα νέο Μεσαίωνα!



Από τα highlights του video ξεχωρίζουν:
- η κυρία Σταματίνα που όπως λέει και η ίδια ως αρχιτέκτων έχει άμεση σχέση με την ενέργεια και είναι ενεργή  :Lol: 
- ο εφημέριος του ναού ο οποίος δείχνει να μην αναγνωρίζει την ύπαρξη κορωνοϊού, αλλά ξέρει να κρίνει την συσκευή που έχει μπροστά του και υπολόγισε μάλιστα και πόσα τηγάνια και κατσαρόλες μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει
- το πιστοποιητικό χριστιανικών φρονημάτων του ιδίου του ΠΖ και της οικογενείας του, με την βούλα του εφημέριου
- οι λαμπτήρες 100W η ισχύς των οποίων τονίζεται ως απόδειξη της ισχύος της συσκευής, ενώ παράλληλα οι ίδιοι φεγγοβολούν με ένταση σχεδόν όση ένας λαμπτήρας πυρακτώσεως 20W
- ο χαρακτηρισμός της συσκευής ως "εφεδρικής" για χρήση σε έκτακτες ανάγκες (UPS δηλαδή). Η τύχη της συσκευής που θα παρήγαγε "δωρεάν αστείρευτη ενέργεια από το νερό", εξακολουθεί να αγνοείται. Ούτε για τις ανάγκες της ίδιας της Εκκλησίας δεν την διαθέτει ο ενάρετος Χριστιανός και πατριώτης εφευρέτης της. Γιατί άραγε;  :Rolleyes:

----------

ezizu (15-03-21), 

leosedf (15-03-21), 

nestoras (15-03-21), 

nyannaco (15-03-21), 

Thansavv (15-03-21)

----------


## nepomuk

Εν αναμονη εμβολιασμου με Pfizer (προτιμηθηκε εναντι του ζενεκα προς χαριν του Ιουδαιου) , το σημερινο δημοσιευμα του Ζουγκλα 
ερχεται να διαταραξει την στασιμοτητα στο χωρο της ενεργειας και στο νημα . 
Συσχετιζει προσφατες δημοσιευσεις του πασιγνωστου ινστιτουτου Μαξ Πλανκ και της αμερικανικής εταιρείας HIDEN Analytical Inc
με τους εωλους ισχυρισμους μεχρι τη σημερον της ομαδας ΠΖ που ειχαν βρει καποτε υποστηριξη απο τη ΕΕΦ .
Εν προκειμενω ο ζουγκλας επανερχεται στην παρακαμψη του Β θερμοδυναμικου νομου κατα μουστακια και θετει το 
Μαξ Πλανκ ως συνηγορο : 

"Στην παραπάνω αναφορά του Ινστιτούτου Max Planck, π.χ. σχετικά με τα fuel cells ως μια από διάφορες εφαρμογές, αναφέρεται σαφώς, ότι ειδικές ηλεκτροχημικές αντιδράσεις επιτρέπουν την απευθείας μετατροπή της χημικής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια χωρίς τον περιορισμό της αρχής Carnot".

Οποιος απο το ακαδημαικο - επιστημονικο και τεχνικο επιτελειο των "Ηλεκτρονικων" εχει ορεξη για συζητηση και να επανελθει στο θεμα ας σχολιασει 
καταλληλως.
Ευχομαι υγεια σε ολους , καλους εμβολιασμους , καλη λευτερια ,καλο καλοκαιρι και απο το φθινοπωρο τα σπουδαια.

https://www.zougla.gr/epistimi/artic...etrou-zografou
https://www.fkf.mpg.de/2699241/FuelCells

----------


## nestoras

Ο νομος Carnot ισχυει για θερμικες μηχανες.
Ο 2ος θερμοδυναμικος ειναι πιο θεμελιωδης και ισχυει γιακαθε  μορφη ενεργειας.

Προφανως δε θα παραγουν ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια με θερμικη μηχανη οποτε ειναι σαν λες:

Η πιθανοτητα μπορει να ειναι απο 0 έως 1 αλλα εγω αγόρασα 2 πορτοκάλια οποτε δεν ισχυει το "απο 0 έως 1".

----------


## kioan

Η δημοσίευση του Max Planck Institute αφορά fuel cells που μετατρέπουν την χημική ενέργεια αερίου υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου σε ενέργεια.

Ο άλλος ο μεσσίας υποσχόταν στα γίδια που τον ακολουθούν πως θα διασπά με μαγικό τρόπο, χωρίς κατανάλωση ενέργειας, το νερό σε υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο.

Είναι σαν να δείχνει ένα αεροπλάνο στον ουρανό και να προσπαθεί να μας (σας) πείσει ότι μπορεί και ο ίδιος να πετάξει επειδή φόρεσε μπέρτα και σώβρακο πάνω από το κολλάν.



Άμα βρεις δημοσίευση του Max Planck που να ισχυρίζεται πως μπορεί να διασπά το νερό χωρίς κατανάλωση ενέργειας, το ξανασυζητάμε. Ως τότε, να θυμάσαι πως ν=3 πλέον.

----------


## vasilllis

Και κάτι σοβαρό
https://www.tanea.gr/2021/05/15/auto...75-xiliometra/

----------


## mtzag

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A4...4%CF%85%CE%BF)

----------


## nick1974

> Εν αναμονη εμβολιασμου με Pfizer (προτιμηθηκε εναντι του ζενεκα προς χαριν του Ιουδαιου) , το σημερινο δημοσιευμα του Ζουγκλα 
> ερχεται να διαταραξει την στασιμοτητα στο χωρο της ενεργειας και στο νημα . 
> Συσχετιζει προσφατες δημοσιευσεις του πασιγνωστου ινστιτουτου Μαξ Πλανκ και της αμερικανικής εταιρείας HIDEN Analytical Inc
> με τους εωλους ισχυρισμους μεχρι τη σημερον της ομαδας ΠΖ που ειχαν βρει καποτε υποστηριξη απο τη ΕΕΦ .
> Εν προκειμενω ο ζουγκλας επανερχεται στην παρακαμψη του Β θερμοδυναμικου νομου κατα μουστακια και θετει το 
> Μαξ Πλανκ ως συνηγορο : 
> 
> "Στην παραπάνω αναφορά του Ινστιτούτου Max Planck, π.χ. σχετικά με τα fuel cells ως μια από διάφορες εφαρμογές, αναφέρεται σαφώς, ότι ειδικές ηλεκτροχημικές αντιδράσεις επιτρέπουν την απευθείας μετατροπή της χημικής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια χωρίς τον περιορισμό της αρχής Carnot".
> 
> ...




Του οτι να ναι το καγκελο... Αν δηλαδη φτιαξω ενα σπιτι με οκταπλασια τουβλα απ αυτο που εχω σε ενα χρονο η μια μακαροναδα με δεκαπλασια μακαρονια σε 10 λεπτα  σημαινει οτι κατερριψα το νομο του Μουρ?  :Lol:   :hahahha:  (ο οποιος ειναι μονο κατα φαντασια νομος αλλα τεσπα μιλαει για ημιαγωγους κλαι επεξεργαστες) 

εχεις μπερδεψει παλι τη βουρτσα με την ακατανομαστη... Οταν μαθεις για τα υδροηλεκτρικα σε βλεπω να ερχεσαι να μας τα συγκρινεις με τα κουταλακια και τα μαρκουτσια η με τη γελοιοτητα με το μοτερακι των jumbo που ηθελε να βαλει στις βρυσες και τα καζανακια

----------


## nepomuk

> Ως τότε, να θυμάσαι πως ν=3 πλέον.



Απλα παρεθεσα εναν συνδεσμο απο επαγγελματικο ειδησειογραφικο τοπο με την ψ ακροαματικοτητα προς σχολιασμο .
Προς εκπληξη μου ειδα το ν αντι να πεσει μια μοναδα να ανεβει .
Τα fake news δεν τα αναρτησε ο νεπομουκ , ουτε προφανως τα υιοθετει .
Ο Ζουγκλας αυτη τη στιγμη το εχει  ¨ανεβασει" πρωτο το θεμα με το μαξ πλανκ , ωσαν αυτο να εκανε εστω και την παραμικρη μνεια στο
"πονημα" του μουστακια . Δες αυτη τη στιγμη πως συμπληρωσε ο ζουγκλας το αρθρο  και συμφωνα με το οποιο κινδυνευεις να  χαρακτηριστεις ως:
"καταστολέας της ελεύθερης διακίνησης των ιδεών, των γνώσεων και των τεχνολογιών."
Εχει και αλλα ραμματα ο ζουγκλας για τη γουνα σου και φρονω οτι η ωρα του εισαγγελεα δεν θα αργησει για διασπορα τερατωδων ειδησεων .

Οσον αφορα τη παρτη μου ελπιζω το ν να αγγιξει την μοναδα οταν θα βαλω τον συνδεσμο που θα εγκαλειται ο μουστακιας
για τσαρλατανισμο ,αγυρτεια και οργανωση συμμοριας παραπληροφορησης.

https://www.zougla.gr/epistimi/artic...etrou-zografou

Edit : Οπως βλεπω αυτη τη φορα ο ζουγκλας επετρεψε τα σχολια στο εν λογω θεμα  , οποιος εχει χρονο για σκοτωμα
ας ριξει μια ματια  πχ  σε  αυτο :  "Democritus Agathon β’ 3 ώρες πριν 
"Αν ο κύριος Αδαμόπουλος ήταν καθηγητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο Μακεδονίας εγώ θα ήμουν αστροφυσικός στο Χάρβαρντ. 
Αλλά ως γνωστόν ζούμε στη χώρα του «ότι δηλώσεις είσαι,» άρα . . ."

Φυσικα δεν λειπουν οι ψεκασμενοι , αλλα παντα θα υπαρχουν οι αρνητες της πραγματικοτητας , πχ
καλη ωρα του κορονοιου και της αναγκαιοτητας των εμβολιων.

----------


## Gaou

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση αλλά τις προάλλες σε κάποιον που είχα πάει για ένα μηχάνημα , τον είδα να δουλεύει αυτό το φλόγιστρο. Όταν τον ρώτησα  τι είναι τούτο μου είπε ότι είναι φλόγιστρο με υδρογόνο. Όταν τον ρώτησα που το βρήκε μου είπε ότι είναι το δεύτερο που έχει το πρώτο το είχε αγοράσει πριν 15χρονια. Μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση το όλο θέμα...

Κάτι ξέχασα..http://imgur.com/gallery/ev759Ji

----------


## schill95

Χαιρετώ τους συμφορουμίτες. Ομολογώ ότι δεν ήξερα το θέμα, μόνο από τους απίθανους της εεφ ειχα καποια εικονα μεσα απο μια εκδοση ενος μελους τους περί .. τσακρα   διανθισμένα με κατι κβαντικες αρλουμπες. Τούτο εδώ είναι αποκάλυψη. Κρίμα που δεν το είχα ανακαλύψει νωρίτερα κι ελιωνα το netflix μέσα στην καραντίνα.
Η συσκευή του "εφευρέτη" με τα διαφορα σκουπίδια απο την αποθήκη που δεν συνδέονται μεταξύ τους είναι απλά θεϊκή.
Όπως και οι τοποθετήσεις εδώ του "επιστήμονα" που ... εξηγεί τα φαινόμενα με (τι άλλο) κβαντομηχανική, διαπλεκομενες συχνότητες και διάτρηση δεσμών
Δάσκαλε λείπεις, διδαξέ μας.

----------


## 744

Καλώς τον να και ας άργησες!

Σαν τα ... τσάκρα δεν έχει, ε? Ούτως ή άλλως, η Φυσική από την Μεταφυσική απέχουν ένα μετά!

----------


## Gaou

τελικά οι οπαδοι του ακατανόμαστου πριν ψοφήσουν γενανε.... ποιο εντομο μου θυμιζει αυτο να δεις...

----------


## nepomuk

Πανδημιας διαρκουσης δεν θα ηθελα επουδενι να κουρασω ,πλην ομως η "επικαιροτητα" δια της Εφημεριδος " Δημοκρατια" 
διαφορετικα κελευει. Εχουμε σεφτέ για τη νεα περιοδο αρχομενης απο την 1 Σεπτεμβρη με ενα βαρυγδουπο αρθρο , που μενει
να δουμε αν τυχον επιδεχεται οιουδηποτε σχολιασμού απο τους ειδημονες του φορουμ , η να παει ντουγρού στην ανακυκλωση .

Ο συνδεσμος απο το Φ/Β  : https://www.facebook.com/groups/IEET.HELLAS
και για ευκολια το αποσπασμα  σε  .jpg
seftespz.jpg

----------


## 744

Τι άλλο σχολιασμό από το ξανά-μανά τα ίδια...

----------


## nick1974

> Πανδημιας διαρκουσης δεν θα ηθελα επουδενι να κουρασω ,πλην ομως η "επικαιροτητα" δια της Εφημεριδος " Δημοκρατια" 
> διαφορετικα κελευει. Εχουμε σεφτέ για τη νεα περιοδο αρχομενης απο την 1 Σεπτεμβρη με ενα βαρυγδουπο αρθρο , που μενει
> να δουμε αν τυχον επιδεχεται οιουδηποτε σχολιασμού απο τους ειδημονες του φορουμ , η να παει ντουγρού στην ανακυκλωση .
> 
> Ο συνδεσμος απο το Φ/Β  : https://www.facebook.com/groups/IEET.HELLAS
> και για ευκολια το αποσπασμα  σε  .jpg
> seftespz.jpg



μια χαρα τον βρισκω, μακαρι να τους φαει ολο το κρατικο προυπολογισμο, αφου οι "ειδικοι" ειναι με το μερος του απο μενα ΠΑΣΟ!
Μακαρι να αντικαταστησει τους υπολοιπους ειδικους και να βγαινει αυτος στα καναλια για πρασσινες ενεργειες και πρασινα αλογα... Ειλικρινα, καλη του τυχη...

----------


## elektronio

Αυτό το τόπικ ξεκίνησε το 2015 άρα η "εφεύρεση" είναι ακόμα πιο παλιά. Τόσα χρόνια η κορυφαία ανακάλυψη δεν έχει βγει στην παραγωγή. Ακόμη και τα εμβόλια σήμερα πιο γρήγορα βγαίνουν στην κατανάλωση.  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

> Εχουμε σεφτέ για τη νεα περιοδο αρχομενης απο την 1 Σεπτεμβρη με ενα βαρυγδουπο αρθρο , που μενει να δουμε αν τυχον επιδεχεται οιουδηποτε σχολιασμού απο τους ειδημονες του φορουμ , η να παει ντουγρού στην ανακυκλωση .




Το ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο των άρθρων (έντυπων, ηλεκτρονικών κλπ) γύρω από τον ΠΖ είναι αρνητικό. Έχει καεί άπειρο κάρβουνο - pun intended - από το 2015 έως και σήμερα και δεν έχει παραχθεί ούτε ένα Watt δωρεάν ενέργειας (οι αντιδράσεις με _"αναλώσιμα μέταλλα"_ δεν είναι δωρεάν ενέργεια με την έννοια που την είχε υποσχεθεί ο τηλεμαϊντανός πριν αρχίσει τις κωλοτούμπες).

Περιμένουμε λοιπόν με ανυπομονησία τις εξελίξεις της νέας περιόδου, αρχομένης από την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου. Τα ξαναλέμε τότε.

----------


## Πρωϊνος Χαφιές

Είναι απίστευτος ο ζούγκλας, αφού δεν του έκατσε η περίπτωση με την "αδερφη Γεωργία", επανέρχεται με τον μουστάκια επιχειρώντας να εκμεταλλευτεί θρασυτατα την ενεργειακή κρίση... Μακάρι να μπορούσα να πάω στην παρουσίαση και να ρωτήσω δύο τρία πραγματακια 😂

https://www.zougla.gr/epistimi/artic...xios-eos-50-kw

----------


## 744

Εκπλήσσομαι! Μετά από τόσα χρόνια τσαρλατανισμού, εξακολουθούν κάποιοι να ελπίζουν και να πιστεύουν στη μεγάλη εφεύρεση. Τώρα σε περισσότερα KW!

Πόση βλακεία ακόμα?

----------


## pstratos

Κάτσε, εμφανίστηκαν και νέα φυντάνια από Πάτρα πλευρά.....   hint: γεωλογία και .....νεράιδες  :Wink: 


https://nemertes.library.upatras.gr/...7849?mode=full

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η ψευδοεπιστήμη καλά κρατεί σε αυτή τη χώρα. Όσο ο λαός στερείται επιστημονικής παιδείας τόσο οι τσαρλατάνοι θα θριαμβεύουν. Όποιος υποστηρίζει κάτι, φέρει και την ευθύνη να προσκομίσει στοιχεία για να επαληθεύσει τη γνωμη του. Ας κάνει μερικές δημοσιεύσεις peer reviewed και ας το παρουσιάσει σε διεθνή συνέδρια για να τον πάρουμε στα σοβαρά Βαρέθηκα πια...

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ... ατμός!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBgcj7y2nLs

----------


## 744

Νεραϊδόκυκλοι... Ενδιαφέρον!

Πάντως η δίνη πλάσματος στη σελίδα 36 του pdf της Πτυχιακής είναι εντυπωσιακή (και όπως λέει αόρατη στο μάτι).

----------


## pstratos

Όταν σοβαρά πανεπιστήμια δίνουν πτυχιακές και διδακτορικά σχετικά με νεραιδόκυκλους πως να μην έχουμε άνθηση της ψευδοεπιστήμης.....   Λυπηρό το λιγότερο

----------


## Ακρίτας

"9. ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ

Οι σχηματισμοί που ονομάζουμε νεραϊδόκυκλοι δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά ένα μικρό τμήμα των αποτελεσμάτων διαφόρων φυσικοχημικών και γεωλογικών φαινομένων τα οποία δεν σχετίζονται μεταξύ τους........"

Την "ψευδοεπιστήμη" πού ακριβώς την είδατε;

----------


## tsirvoulis

για όσους δεν μπόρεσαν να παρευρεθούν στην "επιστημονικής" κλάσεως παρουσίαση 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2KrfxP2N40

----------


## 744

Τι συγκλονιστική παρουσίαση...

Έμεινα .... άφωνος!

----------


## nepomuk

> Τι συγκλονιστική παρουσίαση...
> 
> Έμεινα .... άφωνος!



Παρομοίως αναυδος! απο την παρουσίαση για πρωτη φορα του μουστακια απο "Συστημικο" ΜΜΕ της πλατιάς λαικης καταναλωσης.
Προβληματισμενος επισης απο την εστω απλη παρουσια του περιφερειαρχη , την παραχωρηση αιθουσας απο τον δημαρχο Περιστεριου , κ.α.
Το συγκλονιστικοτερο ολων  κατ εμε , ειπωθηκε στις αρχες της εκδηλωσης απο τον 'ερευνητη" οτι ο αντιδραστηρας "ψυχρης καυσης" (sic),
καταναλωνει - "καιει" υλικο - κράμα  "επιπεδου νανοτεχνολογιας" (sic) .
Ετσι εξηγουνται ολα και η δυστοκια - δυστοπια τοσων χρονων . ΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ  ο θησαυρος !
Τα υλικα νανοτεχνολογιας κοστιζουν πανακριβα , με αποτελεσμα το κοστος της Κιλοβατωρας κατά ΠΖ να ξεπερνα κατα πολυ 
ακομα και αυτο που θα προκυψει οταν το καταχειμωνο στερεψουν εντελως οι κανουλες του Πουτιν.

----------


## george Mp

Ο ζαβος εμαθε και την νανοτεχνολογια? η κβαντομηχανικη του διεφυγε.....

----------

SRF (29-09-22)

----------

